# Hows the weather?



## MacNutt

I don't think that this will ever turn into a monster thread like Dr. G's "Shangri-la Clubhouse"...but I think that it could be an interesting way for all of us to compare notes on what is happening weather-wise in our particular neck of the woods, on any given day.

And, since Canada is such a lage (HUGE) and diverse place, then some of these weather reports could end up being shockingly different. On the very same day.

Feel free to post photos.  

Today, here on Salt Spring Island, it was unseasonably cool and there were dark clouds that threatened rain. They delivered on this threat toward suppertime, but it didn't amout to much.

I heard reports of snow at the higher levels. Scary.

So...what's it like where YOU live? Right NOW?

[ November 02, 2003, 08:24 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## jsimard

Rain... Rain... and more Rain... In Brampton Ontario...


----------



## ErnstNL

Sunshine, 4 deg C, breezy. (40 kmh gusts are breezes in NF)


----------



## Viivis

Rain Mud Mud Rain Mud and then a bit more mud! In S. Ontario.

Our thoroughbred farm looks more like a pig farm


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and now 6C here in St.John's, with strong breezes (50 kph). We call hurricane-force winds "strong winds" here in NL. 

Good morning, ErnstNF. I can't tell you how good it is to have another person from St.John's on this forum. Csonni is up in Goose Bay, Labrador, and we three seem to be the only active Newfoundlanders and Labradorians helping to form one end of ehMacLand's "bookends". I guess that Macnutt would be the other bookend.


----------



## Brainstrained

Overcast and damp, 3 C, rain and flurries forecas for the next four days here in North Bay -- the far south of Northern Ontario or the north of central Ontario.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, minus 12, about 6" of fresh snow overnight. The really big flaked fluffy kind of snow. Everything looking fresh and untouched. I'll be sorry to see a set of tire tracks as people begin to move this morning. Right now it is perfection out there!


----------



## MacDoc

Can I make a suggestion to add to this idea as I was considering it last night...something in the water perhaps  

Not only a weather note but also a clip of interesting news specific to the area - ie someone from Halifax might have an update on the cleanup from the big storm.

Either your own "synopsis" or something of interest that local and not likely to hit the National that can be on a URL or a short repost or even a political cartoon.
The term weather can be broader than just the climate.  

For instance something like the Toronto mayor's race is big enough to have it's own thread but I'd be thrilled to hear some of the neat news from Salt Spring or St. Johns, KW etc.
What ever attracts YOUR interest will be an enjoyable insight for the rest of us.  

That way it keeps more people involved as the weather in TO will tend to be the same but the news items will differ.
Comments?? Just do it if you like the idea.

Do comment on the items if you wish, feedback for effort is always appreciated by the poster, but take it to a new thread if it gets going as a topic of discussion. I'll be happy to clip it over to a new thread on request. ( one benefit of moderating )

For instance the Halifax storm aftermath is of interest - that was a nasty bit of work and I wonder what's happened with the fires in BC.
Often the tales after are the most interesting but rarely make the news outside the locality. We should try and recruit some new memebers from missing geographic centres.
•••••
Anyways

Rainy and "autumn" in Missisauga after one glorious day of Indian Summer on Friday.

and just for Macnutt since he advocated it










and all should get a chuckle from this description of politics in the good old days in Toronto.

When Toronto politics really was a blood sport


----------



## arminarm

MacDoc, I liked the Star's reference to Nunziata. 
Some use a damp finger to check prevailing winds, but with his firmly in the dark extremity the dolt could not grasp the best offer of his political carreer.









Tom Jakobec's legendary greed flamed out on his carreer ending run at the health sector in east TO and he'd take the dosh and lie about it.

Both seem eminently qualified







for presidential office in the US but can't get out of the gate in Canada.


----------



## MacNutt

Bright beautiful glorious sunshine right now...and its approaching double digit temps again! 

Last night, I honestly thought it might snow here!   

Too scary. Everything just STOPS when we get snow in this normally mild climate. No one is prepared at all.

That's about it for the weather report from the far western region of ehMacland. A really nice day so far.


----------



## MacDoc

We all know you are given to extremes in LotusLand.








So what's the latest hot news item on Salt Spring - grass grew 'nother inch.  

Hot tub in the rain was lovely in dreary Mississauga today.  

BTW you might want to alter the title to invite others to participate somehow. Not sure how but likely needs more of a call to action title.


----------



## MacNutt

Okay...how do I do that?

Or do you think I should just start a new thread called "How's the Weather?"


----------



## kps

I think if you edit your original post, you can edit the title...


----------



## MacDoc

Yep just edit the first post and you can edit the title.
In the good tradition of revolution something like the

Tha Canadian Weather Underground

News and weather for the rest of us.


----------



## MacNutt

Wow....just when I thought I had this whole thing pretty much figured out, along comes something new. Too cool!

This shows how many threads I have actually started around here. Probably not more than two dozen. And I never have tried to change the title of one before.

So....what do you guys think? Macdoc, yours are a bit snappier but I was trying to keep it simple and short so the whole thing would show up on the main board.

I do like to be brief and to the point, after all.

( _hey...you guys stop laughing out there! I can hear you from way over here)_


----------



## ErnstNL

As Dr. G knows, weather is always the number 1 topic in Nfld. It changes so often in one day! 

The most easterly city in N. America is a cool 3 deg and cloudy. 

Feels much colder though, this is the first time it's below 10 degrees since May! 
We had a glorious summer, the trees are in their hues of gold and it finally feels like fall.


----------



## Bolor

We're 4 hours north of BrainStrained (..B S..?), the home of Shania, but she doesn't live here any more. Just about all the needles are off the tamarack trees and that means that the next snowfall will probably stay ... and for sure Shania won't come back. If ever stops raining, it will start snowing!


----------



## MacNutt

So what...did you guys piss her off or something?


----------



## Chealion

Replying to the topic - My handy dandy Weather Widget on Konfabulator tells me its snowy. And cool. (below freezing cool). And so will it be the next few days.


----------



## MacDoc

Rainy and dreary and cold in Missisauga today. Time to huddle in bed with a book.

Hot Mayors race tho.

Record turnout at advance polls


----------



## Bolor

We didn't piss her off ...Jeez-Louise we built a shrine to her!








Temp to drop to -2 during the day and 10 cm snow expected for tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Minus 13 now, high minus 9, more flurries, sigh.

Winter is gonna be way too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny an 4C here in St.John's, but it is quite breezy which makes it feel colder. Hard to believe that a week ago it hit 21C. Those were the days..............


----------



## Brainstrained

Mix of sun and clouds, 4 C, here in North Bay. That Colorado low that's going to bring snow to Timmins will bring us a mix of rain, freezing rain and snow starting tonight and lasting for three to four days.

UGH!


----------



## MacDoc

NOW it's gettin' real dreary here in Mississauga, between the constant rain and wind for the last two days the leaves are a sodden mess all over.  
Yuck.

For MacNutt - Star cartoon of the day


----------



## SINC

Please see yesterday


----------



## frompc2mac

BrR!! It's cold! It's -9 (not tooo bad...but windy)...it's snowing and working it's way up into a blizzard. Getting hard to see out there! 

(Timmins, ON by the way....I dont think it shows at the bottom of my posts..







)


----------



## Chico Sanchez

I just counted 17 crows outside. (Counting Crows, get it!!) I think that means an apocalypse, or something like that. Phucking cold here too. Snowmobile season just around the corner!!!!! Yippee!!!!


----------



## jsimard

Well at least the Xmas music hasnt started on radio yet but I hear we're possibly in for some of the white stuff on Friday/Saturday








Speaking of soggy leaves.. beware those darn things are really slick on the roads its as bad as black ice..


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few centimeters of snow here in St.John's yesterday, but todays light rain and fog is taking it all away. 

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas, just like the ones in NYC. (Sung to the melody of "White Christmas", with apologies to Irving Berlin)


----------



## SINC

Clear, cold, sunny today. Currently minus 18, high minus 12. Not great but better.


----------



## jsimard

Thick soupy fog in the Greater Toronto Area this morning but quite a bit warmer... However it is supposed to clear up by mid morning into a partially sunny day  Then deep freeze tomorrow.. Oil well tis the season


----------



## jrtech

Clear now with a forecast of clouds and sun later, currently -16 with a forcast high of -5. This is going to make for a long winter if this trend keeps up.........


----------



## MacNutt

Unseasonably cold here at night lately. Zero to minus four! We have been setting low temp records all over the Province for the past few days.  

Frost on the pumpkin and the puddles are frozen solid in the morning. Warms up to 7-9C during the day and bright beautiful sunshine without a cloud in sight, so it's not all bad. The icewine producers are lovin it!

It's supposed to get back into warmer temps by this weekend. I can't wait! This is supposed to be a mediterranean climate!

THey didn't mention any of this in the brochure.


----------



## SINC

Minus 12 this morning. Forecast is clear and sunny today with a high of minus 5. Calling for plus readings by Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild +12C here in St.John's as the sun is trying to break through the clouds. Let us pray for a mild winter, snow-wise, which means from a St.John's perspective anything under 4 meters of snow from Dec.-April. We shall see.


----------



## Brainstrained

Ahhhh! After a week of rather miserable fall weather the skies have just cleared and the sun is shining.

Temp's just above freezing, my that sun is bright.

It's (yawn) putting me (yawn) to sleeeee eeeeee eeeee


----------



## SINC

Slight fog and minus 12. Expected to clear by mid morning with lots of sunshine and a high of minus 3. Warmer tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

A clear, cold, crisp and glorious S. Ontario day. My ears were freezing even soaking in the hot tub. I had wondered if the sun had abandoned us. Should be nice and clear tonight for some hot tubbing and star gazing.

I think we are going to have a very good new Mayor next week to get some energy and excitement back into Toronto.
'Bout time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool, crisp November night here in St.John's, with the full moon above. The four doxies were in Churchill Park, and one of them started to howl. I thought that this was only in movies, but it does have an effect on dachshunds. Of course, they are descended from werewolves, so I am not surprised. 

Good night, all. Sleep tight...............we shall sleep lightly, I fear, with garlic cloves around our neck for protection.


----------



## jmac

Macdoc,

I hear that your "new" mayor in the mighty city of Mississauga will be the same "ole" mayor, none other than her majesty, Hazel McCallion.

Last spring my 1st grader was involved in a season ending hockey tournament, and to our most pleasant suprise, the kids were awared their trophies personally by none other than our dear Hazel.

What a hero she was (is) (will always be) !!

Much like yourself, as a non resident of the city of Toronto, I'd like to give a 3 cheers for the future mayor in the race for "Mel ville". 

Here's to another TORY common sense Revolution!


----------



## jmac

Oops,
... meant to say that today was a most welcome suprise. A crisp, clear and most definately sunny day! Seems to me we've been short of these days lately.


----------



## jsimard

Great day in Brampton Ontariario, sunny and -1 deg C when I was out raking the leaves first thing this morning, a bit warmer now. About time... I was starting to feel like I was in Vancouver...


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a bit of light rain. So much for raking the leaves that are starting to finally fall.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn it's cold - the house last night just wouldn't get warm and I woke up with a splitting migraine which the bright sunshine wasn't helping.
Unusual as I am weather triggered but most often during a low not a high.








Guess I'll start a favourite fall foods thread to make myself feel better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, have you ever tried a hot water bottle to help you sleep soundly/warmly? When my wife came here to St.John's from Calgary, the damp +1C cold made her colder than the -30C she experienced in Calgary. A hot water bottle did the trick. Now, we have continual heat generators in the form of doxies.


----------



## MacDoc

I usually sleep very well and did so last night just both my daughter and I noticed the house cold/drafty even tho the thermostat said 21...damn cold 21 it was.

I layer bedding and rarely ever get cold - anyone will tell you shorts and sandals are my "all but a raging blizzard" everyday all year apparel.
I did hit the hot tub again to warm up, perhaps just the first cold blast of winter. I also was went with very little sleep two nights before and that might have depressed my metabolism. I usually pull one all nighter a month.
It's soooo nice out today but this lingering migraine is holding me to dark quiet rooms.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> I usually pull one all nighter a month.


I used to remember when "all nighter" meant a much more enjoyable activity. Ah, youth....


----------



## SINC

Today is the kind of day that makes me remember why I love living in Alberta. Clear blue sky, bright sun reflecting on newly fallen snow, minus 5 with nary a puff of wind. You can smell the freshness. Life is good on a day like today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you sound like my wife, who now suffers from SAD since moving to St.John's from Calgary. Still, it is +9C with a light rain, which she says is good for her "fight" against wrinkles. Thus, the circle of life continues, and "east is east, and west is west, and never the twain shall meet". C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Dawn has arrived, bringing with it the promise of another splendid day. The sunrise is spectacular and no clouds obscure the view. The temp is minus 12 with a forecast high of minus 1 and no wind. Perfect day for the Edmonton Eskimos and the Saskatchewan Roughriders to take the field to see who gets to play in the Grey Cup next week in Regina. (Either one of them can beat Montreal, who are poised to defeat the Argos today.


----------



## SINC

Morning Dr. G. - Sorry to hear of your wife's struggle with SAD. Too bad I can't bottle sunshine. If I could I would send some to your wife.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for the kind thought, Sinc. I try to be understanding of my wife and her weather-induced moods. Just spent the morning outside in Churchill Park, which is very close to our house, watching the doxies romp through the first real snow of the year (all of 2cm, but it's not wet snow). The pups, born in Chicago in April, have never seen snow. Thus, watching them play helped to raise my wife's spirits. As well, it's close to Christmas, which is a season she loves. Thus, so far, so good. 

To be honest, my wife has recounted the stories of going to school as a child in Calgary and Edmonton, in bone-chilling/eye ball freezing weather, and I cannot imagine that sort of cold. It once hit -35C in the windchill last winter, so I went outside and took off my gloves and hat to experience this sort of cold at midnight. By 12:09AM I was ready to come back inside. I guess my five years in Georgia prior to coming to St.John's in 1977 ruined my body for any sort of winter survival. C'est la vie.


----------



## MacDoc

More clear and could here Good weather for a blazing hot election.  

Dr. G your -2 cold feels much worse than -35 out west because yours is damp.
Dry air just doesn't conduct the heat away. Yes there is quick frostbite danger to extremities but I dare say your local damp cold there is more bone chilling.

That eclipse with the cold clear air reminded me of how much I love having four distinct seasons.

Your wife might want to try 50 mgs pseudoephedrine for SAD. Sudafed and Shopper Drug Mart have straight 50 mg tablets with nothing else.
It gives a mild energy boost ( it's the one that Silken Lauman the rower accidentally took ) offsetting SADs worst aspects.
I've been taking it for years both as an allergy suppressant but during seasonal changes to offset SAD ( I discovered one from the other ).
I take one in the morning.

"Pseudoephedrine is a weak sympathomimetic drug (stimulates the sympathetic nervous system)"
It's in the class of the more reactive ephedrines but it's side affects are just about nil and I've been taking it for more than 15 years now.
Nothing after 3 pm tho or your wife will be a ball of energy all night - which may in certain cases be of interest I suppose


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., your wife is quite right in her recounts of the winter weather on the Canadian prairies. I lived in northern Alberta, both in Grande Prairie and Fort McMurray, for three and six years respectively, before moving to this slightly more southerly location, near Edmonton. I grew up in Swift Current, Saskatchewan and can remember some very cold times, especially in the fifties. Snow drifts so high they dwarfed trains running by on the tracks below as we children watched from atop them. Drifts that built up on the side of our house with such a tough crust that as a child, I could literally walk onto the roof. Temperatures that were bone chilling. I can recall in Grande Prairie spending 29 consecutive days in the winter of 1979 where the temperature never got higher than minus 20 degrees, and hoovered close to minus 40 at night. The weather has softened since those years, but I am sure it is a cycle to be repeated at some future time. (Hopefully not in my time)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, as a child, my wife also spent her summers at here grandparents home in Sask., and on a cottage they owned near some lake. She spoke of the clear skies every day, and the hot temps for each of these days. My sense of heat is the hot/humid/smoggy days growing up in New York City, and the five years I spent in Georgia, where the heat/humidity index was oppressive. I came to St.John's to teach at Memorial University in 1977 to get away from that sort of heat and humidity for a few years at least. I have been here ever since, and my wife has been here since 1994.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, I shall pass on your advice to my wife, but she is not really into "medicated solutions". At times, she would rather remain depressed, curled up in bed with the doxies for warmth. Then she will suddenly perk up and work long hours with newfound energy. Go figure.


----------



## MacDoc

That's exactly the symptom. PseudoE is just a mild kickstart and sometimes you just can't do the curl up thing and this helps.
It's not prescription, encourage her to try it for a week in the morning only and if she's sensitive to her body's rhythms she'll see it 's effective but mildly so. Morning only tho.
It's nothing much different than a drink to relax and likely less impact than the morning coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall tell her this evening, Macdoc. Of course, take away MY morning coffee and I would do more than merely curl up with the doxies -- I would go curling WITH the doxies. Actually, I like a few cups of coffee between dawn and noon, and then I usually might have one more after supper. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MacNutt

Back here at my favorite forum after a three-day thrash to finish a video project for my dragrace team's year-end banquet. I ended up tossing out Final Cut Express and using iMovie3 (see "troubleshooting" if you are curious about details.

So...the weather here on Salt Spring Island is bright and sunny and 11C today. Not quite freezing at night now, after more than a week of below zeroC nights. Almost no wind right now and it was dead flat calm coming across on the ferry last night at 10PM. Unusual for the Pacific Ocean (even in the shelter of the islands) to be smooth as glass.

My mandarin orange tree is showing fruit and the lawn won't need cutting again for some time if this cold snap keeps up. The weather man on TV says we'll be back into the mid teens by next week, so I'll probably be able to put away the wooly mittens for a while.  

There are lots of farmers in this very rural area who are predicting a rather cold winter this year. In an area that gets as much winter rainfall as we do, freezing temps for extended periods are particularly scary.

It could mean snow. LOTS of it. Yikes!


----------



## SINC

At 5:30 a.m. it is only minus four, with the promise of sun and a high of plus one. This one I am going to enjoy. I just hope it continues for the Remembrance Day services tomorrow morning at eleven. We should all take the time to attend, or at the very least observe the two minutes silence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, Sinc. "Lest we forget." Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly and clear here in Mississauga. Time to get the hot tub hat out.

Mayor Hazel will roll in with her usual enormous victory.

The race for Mayor of TO concludes today.


----------



## SINC

Minus 8 this morning, predicted high minus 1, no sun, no wind, dull and gloomy. Kind of sets the stage for the Remembrance Day services. I will comment on those services in a new post entitled "A Day To Remember" following this post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was a cool (-3C) and cloudy day here in St.John's at 11AM down by the War Memorial.

Nov.11th and July 1st, are two days that people here in Newfoundland and Labrador still hold dear (it is a provincial holiday). July 1st is a sacred day for this province. On July 1, 1916, the Newfoundland Regiment fought at the battle of Beaumont Hamel. More than 800 Newfoundland soldiers climbed out of their support trenches, starting at 8:45 a.m. Only 68 answered the rollcall the next day. In thirty minutes, the battalion had been virtually eliminated. 

Lest we Forget. Paix.


----------



## MacNutt

Sunny with a few clouds here, today. High of twelve predicted and well above freezing at night. One of the nicest Rememberance Days in recent memory. It's usually gloomy and raining for this sad day.

That's just fine with me. The weather should be somber on this one day every year. It befits the mood. Rather than getting out to enjoy a sunny day off, we should all stop and have some serious thoughts about what this day means....really means...to all of us.

It's important.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I liked your inclusion of the phrase "really means", which is a question I usually ask of my son. Sadly, he comes up with a textbook answer. At the St.John's War Memorial this morning, a little girl within ear shot of me asked her mom why everyone was crying. Everyone in the general area looked around at each other, each with tears in their eyes. Still, these tears were personal, thus, no words were spoken.

Yes, we need to understand, really understand, the significance of this day, and of the sacrifices that were made for us all. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

We have had warm wet gloomy weather for the last few days. The 3 or 4 inches of snow we had is almost gone. Now we are expecting up to 25cm of snow by tommorow morning


----------



## SINC

Sun is shining brightly and two large Magpies are at play on our rear patio. They have the ability to simply drive the neighbour's cat crazy. They taunt and tease him and it is hilarious to watch with one's morning coffee. A predicted high of plus 8 today, and as usual with that kind of warmth here, it will be windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and a calm +2C here in St.John's at noon. The few cms of snow we had last week are just about gone, and now it's time to start raking up and composting the leaves. We shall not see their likes again until June.  I guess I am a spring/summer sort of person. Maybe I should pack up the doxies and head on out to Salt Spring Island.............I hear that Macnutt is looking for qualified guard dogs to protect the compound.


----------



## Lawrence

It's a nice clear and feeling like a warm spring morning here in T.O.

Local Weather forecast 

Dave


----------



## Dr.G.

Dave, we shall stop by "The Beaches" on our way to winter with Macnutt on Salt Spring Island. I shall be the person on the doxie dog sled. I hope that you shall have some snow by then to help their pulling. Maybe Mayor Miller could greet us at the TO City Hall and give us a key to the city, or tiny brooms for each of the four doxies.

Westward, HO!!! Mush you doxies, MUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence

Maybe the "Beaches" will look like this when you arrive:

"Beaches" 

Dave


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous fall day here in Mississauga.  
Good weather to usher in a new era for our mighty GTA.
Post election happy times


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and cloudy today. 12C and only drops down to about 9C at night. Back to our mediterranean climate.   

Dr. G....you are most welcome to drop by and spend a bit of time here on Salt Spring Island. You'll love the winter warmth.

But I should point out that I don't have a "compound". I don't have a gate or any fences that would keep anything other than livestock out (and they're not very good at that, my neighbors Black Angus cows were all over the front field again this morning). I don't even lock my doors...heck, I can't even find the keys to the place.

The doxies are similarly welcome, but they have to get along with my two attack cats and Curley the potbellied pig. They should also be able to deal with lots of deer and raccoons and owls and.....sheep. Lots of sheep.

I live at the edge of a forest so who knows what will show up here any given night.   

BTW....weapons are prohibited on my property, so leave any firearms at home.


----------



## MacDoc

Who ordered up the thunderstorm








Pretty wild here right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, did you just take that picture????? You are quite the photographer if this is your own picture. Add another aspect to your award -- photographer. Kudos.


----------



## MacNutt

Taking a photo of a lightning strike is not as hard as it may seem. I've done it many many times.

You just set your camera up on a tripod and hook up a remote release. Set the shutter on "B" so it stays open the whole time you have the shutter release pressed and then open er up.

Right after the flash, you close the shutter. The lightning acts like a flashbulb and you get the whole bolt burned into your film in stark releif to the night sky.

Works like a charm.


----------



## MacNutt

By the way....

It got so warm here this afternoon that I had to open all the windows in the house. Had the fire going and almost turned the place into a sweat lodge when the sun came out.

And the weatherman says it's going to get even warmer in the next few days. About 14C or fifteen tomorrow.

And we're way below normal rainfall averages for November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, what sorts of filters might be helpful/harmful in the strategy you mention? 14C!!!???!!! We are on our way. I hope you like dachshunds.


----------



## MacNutt

All you need is a camera that takes a remote shutter release, and will allow you to hold that release button open between lightning flashes. 

I would also stop the aperture down to it's smallest size (largest number on the aperture ring.....at the base of the lens on most 35mm SLR cameras).

If you find you have held the shutter open for more than two minutes while waiting for the flash (on a dark night, mind you) then abandon that piece of film and move on to the next frame. Stray light from streetlamps or distant towns will show up after a two minute period and ruin the shot. Use any sort of film, but I prefer slide film because print film will be developed by a machine, most likely, and they are set up to try and fix your underexposures for you. They will try to lighten up the photo to daylight specs.

With slide film, there is no printing involved and you will see what you really shot.

Try 100 or 200 ASA. Use a tripod and remote release...and don't bang into the camera when the lightning flash occurs. Unless you want a "special effects" shot.

Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, thanks for this info. I have tried certain of the things you suggested when I was in Georgia, which had weekly thunder storms. Sadly, here in St.John's, these storms are most infrequent. Still, I appreciate the advice.

Now, do you have a good Mac-compatible slide scanner to recommend, something that might function in Panther? The Epson Perfection series (3200 and 3170) are two that I am currently looking at re slides. I have hundreds of quality slides that I would like to digitize.


----------



## MacDoc

Sturm und drang  
Lawn furniture flying, hot tob cover somewhere in the backyard.....morning paper entirely AWOL windows and doors rattling.  

Sure paid for that nice day yesterday- the gradient across this weather front must have been pretty damned steep to produce this lot.









They closed the Burlington Skyway and someone said 30 cm of the white stuff.  
Battened down the hatches, opened the yard door to let the wind do some raking for me, covered ye olde hot tubbe. Let the winds howl 

[ November 13, 2003, 08:40 AM: Message edited by: macdoc ]


----------



## SINC

The sun is just peeking out above the horizon and below a low cloud layer. Its clear red light is turning the cloud layer to royal purple which is offset by thin wispy white clouds above, before the bright blue sky further above. It is zero this morning with a promise of plus 10. Seems a shame to spoil the morning by running out to fill my windsheild washers before I make the trek into Edmonton to my part time job. Thankfully I will be done by 10 a.m. today, so I will enjoy this brief reprieve from winter to the fullest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife told me of the time she set out on the Calgary Trail for Edmonton on a sunny warm day. Half way there it started to snow. She made it to Edmonton just in time to survive a massive snowfall. Of course, this was nothing compared to the 21 FEET of snow St.John's received three winters ago. In one 13 day period that winter we received FIVE blizzards of +25-50cm snowfall with near hurricane force winds. 

Right now, the morning fog has burned away, and the sun is starting to shine with blue skies up above, and it is +7C. These are the days I try to recall as I am outside trying to dig out my wife's VW Beetle that is totally under a snow drift in the driveway.


----------



## SINC

At 7:30 a.m. it is minus 5. Not a breath of wind. The sun is just peeking over the horizon and the sky is cloudless. The sunrise is a magnificent deep red today, with shimmering gold above it. Highs today to be plus 10 or more. I am going to leave a half hour early today, so I can be done work, and take a long walk along the river valley this afternoon. Then being the middle Friday of the month, I will enjoy a "pint or two" at the local with my old co-workers at 4:00 p.m. Always an enjoyable occasion as they celebrate their pay day. The weather is supposed to hold for the Grey Cup in Regina Sunday. May the best team win. (Edmonton)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is a mild +10C here in St.John's at 11:30AM, with a light rain. Most unusual for this time of year. There are still leaves on the trees and my lawn could stand one more mowing. Most unusual......................


----------



## Bolor

We didn't get our 25 cms of snow ... only 11cm and with only half the wind that the GTA got yesterday. Today sunny and -10deg C. I can live with that ...no wind either


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and wet here right now. 12C. Lots of rain in the forecast after a week of sunny skies.

Ya gotta love a mediterrannean climate.


----------



## SINC

The morning starts at minus 8 with nary a puff of wind. At 7:00 a.m., dawn is but a hint of pale orange in the east, but enough to see a partially overcast sky. Forecast for today is zero, which is fine by me. 

Yesterday I wrote of my anticipation of spending time with my former co-workers, as we do each month. Alas it was not to be. I had an unexpected event at work, and wound up being busy until 1:00 p.m.. 

That was when the numbness started in my left arm. Since I have some nerve damage in my left hand, the numbness was written off to just that, but an hour later it turned to pain. 

Since so much of my heart is dead from three heart attacks, I do not feel Angina, even if I have it, so I must rely on other indicators to detect it. I countered by using my nitro spray and waiting the mandatory five minutes to see if it would relieve me. It didn't. 

My wife, who is an RN insisted I get in the car and we headed for the emergency room. During the ride, about five minutes long, I used the nitro again. By now we were at the emergency room parking lot waiting to see if the nitro would work. Again nothing.

So I took the last spray before calling for medical assistance. Thankfully it worked and the pain in my arm eased, although remained somewhat numb. 

I spent the rest of the day propped up on the couch with my Powerbook G4 reading these threads. Today, I feel fine and am grateful for yet another day in this wonderful life!

Happy Grey Cup weekend to all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that must have been a firghtful experience. I can just imagine being online with a person who suddenly starts to experience this sort of problem. Still, it is good to hear that you are feeling better today. I just turned 55 last month, and I am determined to get back into shape. I have lost 26 pounds, and want to lost another 26 pounds to get to where I would like to be weight wise. I feel better now and while I don't like snow, I am more able this year to handle the 4-7 meters that might fall between December and April. We shall see.

Thanks again for the .Mac mail.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., in seven short months I will be 60, so I like to err on the side of caution. I have gone from 206 lbs to 188 and my target is 176. (I Am 5' 11") Walking, using my treadmill and my stationery bike all help. Since the sun has suddenly appeared, and the temp is up to plus 2, I am off for a walk to the local, some 15 minutes away at a brisk pace, for a pint of Guiness and then return. By the way, a daily pint is the motivation for my exercise. No workout, no pint. Since I love a pint, I do the work! Cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I cut out beer entirely this summer, since summertime is the only time I enjoy drinking beer. I do like Jewish wine, which is actually good for one's heart. I do not smoke and try to walk wherever I go that is close to home and would make driving there more of a bother than it is worth. Trying to keep my stress down as well. I may be facing eye surgery next month, or early in the new year, but that's in the hands of my eye surgeon (literally). We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## MacDoc

Rainy autumn day in Missisauga - excellent to curl up with the first of the 20  O'Brien books about naval warfare in the Napoleonic era.
If you haven't, go see the movie.....a first class adventure treat - accurate and gorgeously filmed.
A Canadian had a big hand in the accurate portrayal.










Battle cry for accuracy


----------



## SINC

As dawn breaks it reveals a muted gray sky with very little wind, no precipitation expected and a temperature of minus 12. The good news is the high for today is to be plus 3. Perhaps we shall see the sun later on in the day.

Today is the CFL Grey Cup game, Canada's biggest one-day party. I guess that makes tomorrow Canada's biggest hangover day. I plan to watch the pre-game show, and the game too, with my wife, who also enjoys the sport. Our two sons and our daughter will join us for the festivities.

That should occupy us from about 2:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m.. Time well wasted in my opinion. 

I will likely break my healthy heart diet and have a few of the forbidden things that I am only allowed once or twice a year. Like Lays potato chips for example - YUM! (Bet I can't eat just one!) And perhaps an ale or two.

 

GO EDMONTON GO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sunny and +5C here in St.John's. 'Tis a perfect day to finally get to raking the leaves, although there are still many on the trees. Go figure. Have a fine day, and have "just one" Lays potato chip for me.


----------



## SINC

It is minus 8 at 7:00 a.m. Very heavy overcast has kept it dark this morning. There is usually some light by this time. Today's high to be plus 2 with some precipitation. Clear or white is the question, or perhaps a mix of both. I am off to downtown Edmonton at the noon hour to welcome back our Eskimos from their victory in Regina yesterday. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, +2C and sunny here in St.John's this morning.

I promised you an EE victory in the Grey Cup, but I guess I was a bit off on the final score. Oh well, maybe I shall turn my attention to the NHL season. Anyone want a Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, Calgary, Edmonton or Vancouver Stanley Cup???? Personally, I am pulling for the NY Rangers, but, as tradition would have it, I am not able to work miracles for MY team, on the teams of others.


----------



## SINC

What a difference a couple of hours make.

1. My daughter asked us to drop her Lhasa Apso off at the groomers at 9:15 a.m. Result, I will be late arriving at the office.

2. The Eskimos don't land at the airport until 12:15 so they won't make it downtown until 1:15 or so. Result, I will have to forego the festivities downtown, since I will now not finish work until about that time.

3. Further, my wife has been called in to fill a shift. (She is an RN) and she will need my Suzuki back here at home to leave for work by 2:15. Result, I am home alone another evening.

4. The clouds have all but disappeared, and the sun is shining brightly. Result, I have found the good in this day for my afternoon walk. 

Cheers.


----------



## MacNutt

Eleven degrees right now and raining buckets because of a big wet cloud system that blew in off the Pacific.

Rain in November. What can I say, it's typical west coast weather for this time of year. Not even remotely close to freezing .

"Winter" will be over in another two or three months, anyway....and then we will begin to see the first buds and blossoms of spring.


----------



## SINC

Lotus, to convert gallons to litres simply divide by 4.546. Keep in mind though that this is for Canadian gallons. U.S. gallons are smaller. It takes 5 U.S. gallons to make 4 Canadian. As a rough rule of thumb, you will be very close if you assume that a U.S. Gallon is equal to 4 of our liters. I use these figures to calculate fuel consumption in my motor home, and while they may not be exact, they are close enough for me.

Today starts overcast at minus 2 degrees. This morning's TV news states that snow is on the way, from both the north and the south. (We must be surrounded) Since there is no wind, it should be that slow falling fluffy stuff. If you have to have snow, the fluffy stuff gets my vote. It is easier to shovel!


----------



## lotus

Sinc, thanks for the info. I had forgotten that U.S. gallons were different. Maybe that is the reason my attempt, several years ago, to make dandelion wine turned into a disaster.

The weather in ehMac heartland is 6 degrees and no sign of sunshine! 

[ November 18, 2003, 06:00 PM: Message edited by: lotus ]


----------



## SINC

lotus, you measure your dandelion wine by the gallon? 

Gadzooks!

I once had a single glass of the stuff and was high for a week.

Cheers


----------



## lotus

I haven't seen sunshine for weeks.Rain, Rain, fog, at least no big snow yet.

On my recent trip to Illinois I drove for 400 miles in pouring rain and was ready to call it a day and then it stopped and the final 200 miles it was just hazy.

Coming home it wasn't much better, but the fog on 401 didn't make for safe driving. My pet peeve is people driving in a downpour of rain or heavy fog without turning on their lights.

Are there any math wizards out there. I am trying to compare the price of gas. If 14 [email protected] is $20.70 is that 63 litres? I filled up today with 53 litres @69.9 for $37.00 (12 gal.?) Does that mean if I bought that much gas in the states it would only have been $18.00? I can't remember the equation to change litres to gals.


----------



## lotus

Sinc, my mother was French Canadian and a gallon of wine doesn't go very far. Actually she made fantastic elderberry wine, but I never tried to make that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, in St.John's, snow coming from the north and south comes in horizontally..........and from east to west. This is the only place in the Western Hemisphere where one can start off walking to work with a 45kph wind in one's face, walk three blocks, realize that you have forgotten something at home, turn around and the wind is now 55kph in your face. I have been in St.John's since July of 1977, and I could count on both of my hands and feet the number of times the wind was at my back while walking somewhere................and I would still have four toes left over to count the doxies. And if Jack's ears get any bigger, he is going to take off like Dumbo.


----------



## LGBaker

Just returned to these pages to find a thread on that most universal of subjects - The Canadian Weather. Good job Macnutt! 

I must contribute, if only to see the capillary response on Macnutts hairy knees when he reads that Southeastern BC has endured a week and a half of temperatures ranging from a high of -10 C and lows of -20C. There ain't no justice.

So... it is currently much warmer and ,of course, we are now experiencing half a foot of snow ( a couple of feet at my mountain residence ). Soon all the sheep will be covered.

Ah, Saltspring Island. I remember it fondly.

LGBaker


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning here in St.John's. A bit of sun an +1C, with no wind (which is a blessing). The leaves are still slowly falling from the trees. We are told that the temps shall increase to +10C in a day or so...........which is very atypical for this time of year. Something is taking place with the weather.


----------



## MacDoc

Rainy and very warm 61 F  Supposed to clear up and drop over the day - sun will be welcome after this dreary stretch.


----------



## SINC

A dark, cloudy morning, and we have already reached our daytime high of minus 4. Temperatures will fall all day long to minus 17 by this evening. 

The change in weather pattern to much colder is indeed unfortunate. The Heritage Classic outdoor hockey game this coming Saturday could have used a little more cooperation from the weatherman. 

As I watched the early morning Global TV news at 6:00 a.m., it was snowing heavily in Edmonton's city centre, a scant 16 km away from my home. It is a day to dig out the parka and head for the office in an hour or so.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc, since your weather most often becomes my weather within a few days, I'll be watching for your posts. Great to live on the same side of the jet stream, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, we are being brought good weather from the real other side of the jetstream -- +11C and sunny this afternoon (it is +6C right now here in St.John's). Most unusual.


----------



## MacDoc

This morning looks to be gorgeous.  
A strange glowing orb is on the horizon...........UFO   .....oh no sorry, the sun.........hadn't seen it in a while got a bit panicky there


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, the way you talk, one would think you were living in St.John's.    

Actually, the strangest weather was the 13 days straight period of fairly dense fog. No planes were flying in or out of St.John's during that period of late March back in the early 80's....other than EPA, which was staffed by ex-bush pilots who flew in everything. I love fog, but when the sun came out, everyone just stared skyward at this magnificent sight. Now I see why many civilizations built temples in praise of the sun.


----------



## SINC

This morning dawns dark and cold at minus 19 degrees. Thankfully there is only a dusting of snow on the ground, a welcome sight after shovelling the 30 cm we got yesterday. Traffic was a nightmare yesterday. I never can understand why drivers forget how to drive on the first real snowfall of the season. They travel much too fast and don't allow enough space between vehicles. As we move towards the first ever NHL outdoor hockey game on Saturday, it seems they will play in minus 10 temperatures or so. My windshield wipers kept freezing up yesterday. I must install winter wipers today lest I forget before the next snow.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence

It's a nice balmy 10 degrees c outside right now in Toronto,
I can see a few flies buzzing around in our front yard
garden, I hope it's nice on Saturday...Time to finish cleaning
the eavestroughs.

Dave


----------



## LGBaker

The day closes dark and cold...-10 and dropping. Keep me warned, Sinc. You are more reliable than Environment Canada; their prediction for Wednesday last was a high of 
-2 and a low of +4. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

LGBaker, it is currently minus 23 here. Feels quite cold. The wind is from the northwest and thankfully only about 10 km or so. Any faster and we would be VERY cold.

Tomorrow predicted to be a high of only minus 18. We shall see if that is the case. I will be back to report in about 10 hours.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, come on out to St.John's. It is +7C right now, going up to +11C. Very, very strange for this time of year.............AND with SUN!!!


----------



## LGBaker

-10 and snowing again.

Dr G - you tempt me. As a matter of fact, my wife and I are considering moving to Newfoundland for retirement (or sooner). I have been the most reluctant, perhaps, because I work in the weather and I've insisted that the East Coast has miserable winters. I am watching closely.


----------



## MacDoc

Nice day in S Ontario but everybody around here seems to have some bug or another.  I've been battling it off but I think I may succumb this weekend.


----------



## jrtech

Presently -19, with a predicted Hi of -15. Hopefully sunny during the day, we shall see, as the good Dr. would say.


----------



## SINC

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Minus 24, overcast,and thanfully no wind . . . yet.

The wind is supposed to pick up by mid day from the northwest at 20 to 35 kph.

Forecast says high of -14 today, but I will stay with yesterday's prediction of -18 if it even makes that.

It will be one of those days to avoid walking if at all possible, so today the tread mill will get a workout.

Cheers


----------



## jrtech

How does the "pint reward" work Sinc, when you do the walking on the treadmill.............


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, the winter's in St.John's have been brutal. 50 feet of snow has fallen in the past 36 months. Of course, we only see snow that stays from around Christmas until April. However, between those months, it is not uncommon to get one to two meters (or more) in each of those months. People are actually moving here for late spring/summer/fall retirement and then heading south for the winter. 

Right now it is +11C and I am going to walk to work without a jacket. Just had my flu shot, so I am invincible..................or crazy. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

jrtech, the "pint reward" differs slightly. 

Normally the reward is given at "half time" on my arrival at the local, then the walk back home of 15 minutes.

The tread mill demands a full thirty minutes before it allows a reward.

The bright side is that I REALLY need it after 30 minutes.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I might remind you that you are not yet "invincible".

The shot does not take effect for two weeks. 

You will however, be "invincible" on December 5.

Until then . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, NOW YOU TELL ME THIS!!!!!!!!! I found out the hard way, by holding out a piece of cheese in the palm of my outstretched hand........in front of four hungry doxies..........who love cheese..............who go for cheese like alligators go for little animals along the banks of the swamp...............doxies who cannot distinguish between cheese and fingers.......NOW you tell me! By Dec.5th I might be healed enough to walk again (to save my fingers, I dropped the cheese, but in my rush to flee, I stepped on the piece of cheese, which stuck to the bottom of my foot, which was -- past tense -- attached to my ankle, which was attached to my shin, which was.............you get the picture).


----------



## SINC

hehehehehe


----------



## Dr.G.

Revenge is sweet....  Actually, my only revenge is that I walked to work under blue skies and a sunny +12C about an hour ago. Thus, I can't be angry with you. Of course, when we are buried in snow this winter, I trust that you shall be as understanding and emphathetic as I am just now with you and your "St. Albert Clipper chill".


----------



## LGBaker

Sinc - thanks for that data. The winds have changed here and the temperature has risen to -6. Peculiar, but I think I shall be prepared for the worst tomorrow. Winter gear - check. High carb munchies - check. Desire to work through whatever happens - um - I suppose so. Readiness to explore the southern hemisphere for three months - check.


----------



## MacNutt

Well!  

Last night it was slightly below freezing for the first time in a couple of weeks and this morning I woke up to....wait for it...SNOW!!







 

Barely a half inch of the stuff, but this is quite scary when practically every road is either curvy or steep...or both! If this stuff stays around for a while you may all be subjected to my rantings at a furious pace because I will be stuck here for a bit. Be forewarned.

Too bad I don't have any way to post a photo of it. It's really rather beautiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, half an inch?!?!? That is the thickness of our snowflakes. Still, for you folks out there it much be quite hazardous if a 30cm snowfall hit overnight, in that there are not the snowclearing equipment to handle this amount of snow. However, you can keep the snow on that side of the country for as long as you want, because we shall get our fair share here in the east before too long.


----------



## MacNutt

I recall reading that we have exactly four snowplows here on Salt Spring Island. The very same number that the whole city of Victoria has, apparently.

Our mountains attract snow even when the lowlying areas are clear, so plows are an unfortunate neccessity on this rock sticking out of the Pacific Ocean.

This stuff usually melts off by mid day. I hope it does, as I'm low on cigars and out of deodorant and there is a mountain between me and the necessities of life. If the snow doesn't go away I'll be stuck here with stinky armpits and a nic fit.

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, Memorial University has five large snowplows for the roads around campus, and many smaller ones for the walking paths. How big is Salt Spring Island? 

By the way, I never thanked you for providing the doxies with some R&R last month. They seemed none the worse, and actually looked quite well groomed. I think that the four small "I visited Salt Spring Island and all I got was this tee-shirt" shirts were a nice touch, but why did you have to send them ON the plane wearing them???? Rootie had a stewardess spill some red wine on his, Daisy got sirloin steak drippings on hers, and the pups, Abby and Jack, got chocolate custard on theirs. Still, thanks for their trip. I await the pictures of the five of you.


----------



## LGBaker

Macnutt - remember the fish catapult? Perhaps we could loft a few hefty snowballs to the deprived east. Mind you - rolling up a half inch of snow into anything worthwhile could be tedious. Might take care of some of that nic fit energy.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, that salmon lauch helped to save the salmon fishery here in NL. They could not understand how BC Pacific salmon were in the waters off the coast of St.John's, or how they were able to fly, but it was appreciated.


----------



## MacNutt

I'll go out and give it a try right now LG.  

And how did you know I have hairy knees, anyway? You been peeking?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow! That was a big one!!!! I did not know that salmon could grow that big. One landed in a pile of leaves I was composting, so I think that I shall take a pass on a free supper.


----------



## LGBaker

Macnutt - just a guess, just a guess.









I was wondering....if you succeed in creating a snowball of adequate mass....and if you should somehow overshoot your target....and if that snowball seeded an iceberg....would that be known as a Pacific iceberg?

Dr G, you may have to reveal the existence of ehMacland and the Valley of the Blue Moon to the authorities when their perplexity makes them grouchy.

Where did that fragment of Pacific earthworm come from, anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, "Death before Dishonor!" They may try to beat the location out of me, but I shall not speak. 

If you have ever had a drink with a piece of an iceberg in it, you would never want to go back to any other source of ice.........or water. No offense to Macnutt's family water business, but iceberg water is 100,000 years pure.

Wow!! A huge salmon just landed on the roof of my car............which I just washed a few hours ago............which means "Spark up the bar-bee, dinner is about to be cooked".


----------



## MacNutt

The snow alert is officially over. It's melting off fast and only scraps of it are still visible on the mountains surrounding my house. I just ventured into Ganges for supplies and the roads were all clear.

Whew! That was a close call.  

Next time it gets cold I gotta remember to stock up on speedstick and see-gars. The near-lethal combination of stinkpit and nicfit could have driven me to drink.

Damn! I _KNEW_ I forgot something when I was in town.


----------



## SINC

The hoar frost on the leafless trees is stunningly beautiful as the orange of the morning sun illuminates them.

The sky is deep blue and not a cloud in sight.

It is bitterly cold at -31.

But not a puff of breeze.

What a day for the Heritage Classic hockey game. The oldtimers game (Oilers Alumni vs Candiens Oldtimers) goes on the outdoor rink at 3:00 p.m.

The NHL regular league game betwween the Oilers and Canadiens starts at 5:00 p.m.

All 56,000 seats at Commonwealth Stadium have been sold and the city is alive with hockey nostalgia. Everyone has something to say about the event.

So, fellow ehMacers, grab a seat in front of your TV at 5:00 p.m. eastern and enjoy the day with us. I will be easy to spot on TV. I'll be the guy wearing a toque.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild afternoon, +13C, with a bit of light rain and overcast. We are going to bar-b-que some hamburgers and hot dogs to watch the hockey game this evening. Strange having a cookout in late November to watch an outdoor hockey game.







Such is the fickle nature of Life.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., we too have planned a BBQ during the hockey game. Only difference being we're doing ribs.

And oh yeah, one other difference. 

We are calling the event "Parkas on the Patio".

Film at eleven.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just walked over to our local Shoppers Drug Mart to pick up a new video tape. Walked across Churchill Park in a tee shirt. There is a warm drizzle that is falling (I love any rain in St.John's that is warm and that falls vertically -- usually it's cold and moving three directions horizontally), and people are getting OUT of the Christmas mood. We have a thunderstorm warning in effect, which might be the only late Nov. thunderstorm since 1883!!! We shall see.

Let's hope for a spirited game of hockey the way it was once played. I fondly recall going to see the Rangers play the other five teams in the NHL. I told my son that when I was his age, I saw the Rangers lost 12 times and tie the Leafs once. Thus, 0-12-1 for a season of watching the Rangers, but seeing all of the greats from 1965. Two years later, the Leafs won the Stanley Cup.


----------



## MacNutt

Snowing again here. Big fat flakes and the weather dude says its going to keep doing this most of tomorrow. I wish I was in Cuba.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, why not come here to St.John's??? I am sure the doxies would love to see you again.  

We are breaking records with warm temps each day here in St.John's, which may mean a colder winter. We shall see.


----------



## MacNutt

Cuba is closer, I think.   

But I sure did enjoy my time in the Land of Newf! Never have I met such people! They have a zest for life that is beyond belief...and a sense of humour that is second to none on this earth.









And I would never, ever, try to out-drink a Newfoundlander. I made the mistake of attempting this on a couple of occassions and I honestly think I shortened my life while doing so. I also recall waking up on a rocky beach with recently regurgitated "Jigs Dinner" all over the front of my shirt. Which was very troubling because I hadn't eaten that particular dish for several weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I was "Screeched In" twice in one day when I first came to St.John's back in July, 1977. That was OK....the Jigg's Dinner was OK....but the drinking afterward was NOT OK. I was at a house party of a faculty member, and he lived near the base of Signal Hill, a mere 5 blocks from where I was living at the time. I finally gave up trying to match them one drink (for me) for every five for them. Screech is not like fine bourbon. When I left about midnight, I started to walk home....a mere 5 blocks. Unfortunately, I headed UP Signal Hill. It was not until I got to the top that I realized that I was walking in the wrong direction. By the time I got to the bottom of the hill I had sobered up and was ready for a well deserved rest.

No, our harsh climate here in NL, being so far out in the North Atlantic, makes everyone tougher. When I first came here I would panic at the sight of a six-inch snowfall. Now, 26 winters later, I grumble as I go out to try and dig out my wife's VW Beetle that has totally been buried by a 50+cm snowstorm blown around by 100kph winds overnight. Still, I cringe at the sight/smell/taste of Screech.


----------



## MacNutt

I know a great many Newfoundlanders from my time in the oilpatch (there are lots of them working in the oil biz and we tend to gravitate toward each other like flies to....well, you know)

Oddly enough most are not too fond of Screech. The ones that I know all seem to like Bacardi clear Rum or, more often Captain Morgan Spiced Rum. Not sure why.

Perhaps all of this Rum helps to make the native food more palatible. I recall accompanying one buddy of mine down to the local Newfie store in Southeast Calgary to get the "fixins fer a party". One of the items he picked up was a one gallon plastic tub of what he called "salt meat". I carried it home on my lap as we careened through the busy streets of cowtown at high speed and in between near-death experiences, I noticed that the label said the bucket contained "salted and prepared Beef Navel"....(insert heaving sounds here).

That probaly also explains the great sense of humor. You'd need it to choke down some of the swill that they seem to relish like it were prime rib or caviar.

Amazing people. That's for SURE.


----------



## MacNutt

The big snow event has turned out to be a bust!!

We expect some small amount of snow tomorrow....but the stuff we have been getting so far is not enough to cover the roads on this Island. And it's melting FAST!....at midnight, no less!

I'll keep you posted. Promise.


----------



## SINC

A high, thin layer of overcast is painted pale pink by the morning sun. At -17, it is much warmer today and we are headed for -1.

A good day for a walk.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, while I hate Screech, I love Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum.









Sinc, rain and +7C here in St.John's. A perfect day to stay indoors and grade.


----------



## jrtech

-4, 20k wind, with snow flurries expected. 
Man I have to spice this up somehow to keep up with Sinc's spin on the weather. 
He even makes the bitter cold sound good!!!


----------



## Bolor

We are in the midst of a winter storm warning ... but it's raining cats and dogs! And freezing on contact. Pure ice all over the place. A good afternoon to browse thru ehMac


----------



## SINC

And a bad afternoon to drive, I suspect, Bolor!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, drop by the Cafe Chez Marc for a complimentary hot apple cider. The Shangri-la Club House is one's true "home away from home" for many a soul lost at sea, or on the roads of ehMacLand during a storm.


----------



## LGBaker

-12 and snowing....However, I am not complaining....it could be worse. I could be in Prince George, St. Albert or, God forbid, St. John's during a 3 metre snowfall. On the other hand, I could be in Victoria or the Gulf Islands. Hmm.

The spring weather in the east must be due to Martin's Coronation. Beware! The jet stream cometh.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, yes, the Jet Stream giveth and she taketh away re our weather here in St.John's. We are out where the Gulf Stream and the Labrador Current meet, thus, a great deal of fog. When the Jet Stream is north of us here in St.John's, we are warmer than normal. When it is south of us, with winds in from the northeast off of the cold Atlantic, expect LOTS of snow!!!


----------



## SINC

As I start yet another work week, I am greeted by an overcast morning with light snow falling and a temperature of -15. It is still very dark at 7:10 a.m..

As I listened to my favourite country music station this morning, my old on-air friend who does the morning show, was nattering about how cold it was. He is some five years my senior and I had a mind to call him and complain.

I am a firm believer that the most harmful change ever forced on Canadians was the metric temperature system.

I can live with the other metric units. As a matter of fact the kilometers thing is easy. One hour to travel 100 km makes good sense.

Consider for a moment the difference in the impact of a weather report on our attitude when you compare the following scenarios. Imagine if you will, an early morning DJ giving the weather report.

1. The 21 Century Report - Better get out of that warm bed and get your long johns out today folks. There is light snow falling and it's a cool one in the suburbs at -15 degrees, a bit better than the - 25 on the weekend. Time to get out the frost scraper after you shovel your way to your car.

2. The Sixties Report - Time to get up and enjoy the day folks. It is a pleasant six degrees above zero this morning with a light snowfall. Much better than that 10 below stuff we had on Saturday. The good news is that the frost is light so scraping the windows will be easy, after shoveling that little bit of the white stuff.

I am convinced that the fact that we are bombarded with negative temperatures all winter long, has the same negative effect on people. It may even contribute to cabin fever, SAD, depression and a host of other so called winter blues.

That being said, I will now report all weather observations in future in fahrenheit, so here is the weather again:

As I start yet another work week, I am greeted by an overcast morning with light snow falling and a temperature of 6 degrees above zero. It is still very dark at 7:10 a.m., but I will get out and enjoy this mild day.

Cheers


----------



## lotus

Thank you Sinc.


----------



## MacDoc

I still think in Imperial across the board mph and F while my daughter looks at me cross-eyed when I say it's 43 this morning









Now if they would only "impose" Dvorak keyboards on those entering school now THAT would be worthwhile in the long run. 

[ November 24, 2003, 12:26 PM: Message edited by: macdoc ]


----------



## SINC

My pleasure, lotus.

Weather reports like that make you feel good don't they?

Cheers


----------



## jrtech

Currently -11 with a few clouds. Becoming cloudy late this morning with flurries. Fog patches dissipating near noon. Wind becoming south 20 km/h this afternoon. High minus 4.


----------



## Viivis

Curretnly there is some kind of white debris falling from the sky that I can only hope is fallout and not the dredded s word









Judging from the temp drop I'd say it's SNOWING!!


----------



## Bolor

Yesterday we got 16cms of snow, then 20mm of freezing rain, then more rain and wet snow.... What a mess. I hate that!
Either give us snow or rain not this sloppy sh*t. Oh well, I guess I shouln't complain. It'll be -40 soon ...


----------



## MacNutt

I agree withSinc on this one. I can operate in both systems with ease, and I prefer metric for distance and weight.

But I am not fond of Celsius for temperature. For one thing, I can honestly feel the difference between a couple of degrees Farenheit...but they don't even show up on the Celsius scale. And basing the whole thing on the freezing and boiling point of water is great, except that these things are not constant except at sea level. Sometimes not even then.

Also....I have trained many young engineers while I worked in the oilpatch. All grew up in a "metric-only" world. So how come when I asked them how tall they were they always said "Six foot two" or "Five foot ten".

And why do they quote their weight in pounds?

And why is the whole construction industry still working in Imperial measurements? A friend of mine who is a contractor told me that the first few weeks of trade school were spent teaching all the young guys how to think and work in Imperial.

Odd, huh?


OK, back to the weather.....

Warmer today, about ten Celsius and sunny with few coulds. No snow, although it was predicted for this past weekend. Looks like we dodged the bullet.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and foggy at 7PM here in quiet St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Geez macnutt, I have to find something to write about that you don't agree with.

People are beginnig to think I am your twin!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, do NOT write about bagpipes or haggis & oatcakes, in a negative manner that is, since Macnutt and I are in agreement on both of those fine gifts of Scotland.


----------



## MacNutt

Dr. G you didn't mention fine single malt Scotch whiskey or...be still my beating heart...sheep, either.









And Sinc....my advice is just to keep talking, and I'll eventually find something to disagree with you about.   

Because, like any true Scot, I just _love_ a good fight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I don't like to drink fine single malt Scotch whiskey and I am allergic to sheep....AND dogs would you believe!!!


----------



## MacNutt

Yeah Doc...and Rosie Odonnell hates twinkies too.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's true! I never liked the taste of Scotch. And yes, I am allergic to dogs, cats, certain types of grasses, dust and mold. I have to live with the first three, and am able to avoid the latter two. Doxie fur is not as bad as when I am greeted by my neighbor's friendly Golden Retriever.


----------



## SINC

I have been known to hoist a wee dram now and again, although a dark ale is more to my preference.

My grandfather, who came to this country in 1914 from Wick, Scotland enjoyed a rum each day. My father joined him, with cola as a mix. Grandad always had a bottle of Lemon Hart rum on hand and, as a youngster, I got the empty shot glass with a bit of Coca-Cola poured in. The taste of the Lemon Hart, lingered in that small glass and I am afraid I developed a taste for it as well.

Every Christmas morning, yes morning, at 10:00 a.m. since my Grandfathers death in 1967, I have poured and consumed a Lemon Hart and Coke in his memory. Now my own two sons join me in the toast to the Great Grandfather they never knew, but now know of, from my research into my family line.

I am a direct descendant of Alexander Sinclair of Strubster, Caithness, Scotland, born sometime before 1740. I have found no trace beyond that date, but I have the complete family tree from then to present day.

And now to the weather. It is so dark at 6:20 a.m. that I can not make out the sky. Temperature is 16 fahrenheit with a projected high of 24 today. An outdoor activity kind of day to be sure. Snowflakes in small amounts are also possible today, but that will only serve to freshen the landscape yet again.

Cheers


----------



## Ohenri

OMG!

I just woke to some snow in downtown GTA! I was likely up for it - since I've been awake since 4am.

H!


----------



## Dr.G.

Ohenri, luckily, Mel Lastman is no longer mayor or there would be troops out on the streets of TO today. There could still be troops there before the spring.............maybe even to keep order in June with a Leafs Stanley Cup celebration???


----------



## MacDoc

Yep I just got an eyeful of whitestuff......brrr it was cold in that damp wind yesterday. Guess i was on it's way - Yikes it was 51 yesterday now 29.


----------



## Ohenri

Dr. G - I feel you. I'm Ottawa export so snow has never really killed me - though I am getting acclimated to this GTA weather. I just want to rise this year...  

H!


----------



## SINC

At 7:45 a.m., it is now light enough to confirm that it does indeed look like it will snow today. The temperature has risen two degrees to 18 fahrenheit and there is no wind at all. A rather dull day, so I will have to find some activity to liven it up a bit.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a foggy +5C here in St.John's. I have actually forgotten to think in non-metric anymore, after 26+ years trying to learn and think in metric.


----------



## Lawrence

It's bright sunny and white,
We had a light dusting of snow overnight.
I've got all the Christmas lights up,
Aren't these rope lights dead easy or what?

Dave


----------



## SINC

dolawren, ever since my youngest son took over the "decorating the house" duties about 10 years ago, I have found any type of light to be dead easy.

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence

> I have found any type of light to be dead easy.


I live in a neighborhood that has these little monkeys that
sneek up to your house late at night and unscrew any light
bulb that is in easy reach.

Last year we put out the Christmas lights that were the nice
bright colourful and rather large in size type, I came out the
next day after putting them up the night before and found
half of them were gone.  

It started to get too expensive to keep replacing the bulbs,
So I just reconfigured them to a higher and not so nice
display, However this year there are no bulbs exposed and I
can wrap the rope in a much better display.

The energy efficiency is a lot better as well.

Dave "Having a monkey free Christmas"


----------



## Dr.G.

Is is me, or is it the mild, foggy weather here in St.John's, but I feel that it is TOO early to be putting out Christmas lights. Granted, I have all of my Christmas/Hanukkah shopping completed, but that's more because I hate shopping in Dec. I don't want to come off sounding like Scrooge, but in the words of the wise old sage, "Bug Humbar!"


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., it looks to me like you got something "wackbards" in that last post.

I dunno, I could be wrong.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and sunny here today. Bright enough to wear sunglasses and no coat needed unless you're in a shady spot for quite a while. High fifties farenheit! Blue sky, lots of sunshine.

Not bad for late November in Canada, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has washed the fog away, and it's +9C, but we could use a bit of your sunshine Macnutt, if you are willing/able to share any of this yellow "stuff"?

Sinc, Bug Humbar it was, and Bug Humbar it is! Christmas should be for children and families, not for the large international chains to "get us" into the Christmas buying mood before Rembrance Day!!!!!


----------



## SINC

That will be quite enough about the high temps from you macnutt, and you too Dr. G..

What are you trying to do?

Cause a major depression here in Alberta?

Last time that occurred we established the Royal Tyrell Museum in Drumheller just to hold the remains of our dearly departed.

Hopefully we will not have to build another.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this warm fog is quite strange for this time of year. I went outside with the doxies just 10 minutes ago, and realized that I only had on a tee-shirt. There is no wind, and the fog has returned now that the rain has stopped. All is quiet......peaceful.........restful. 'Tis a perfect night for a poet.


----------



## LGBaker

Hang in there Sinc!!










-5 and clearing after a little snow - just enough to disguise the ice.

I can hardly wait for winter.  

There must be some drawbacks to the weather at each coast. Hmmm.... let me seeeee...hmmm....


----------



## MacNutt

Sorry guys...I'll try to be a bit more discrete in the future.

But you are all going to hate my guts good and proper when we are sitting around on the deck having a BBQ in 15+ sunshine this January. Sometimes it gets even warmer than that out here in the "winter" months. And spring is only a month or two away from there.

I am...so to speak...just "warming up" on this subject.









I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, no need to "stop talking" about the weather...especially not warm weather. It is +8C and cloudy here at 7AM in a quiet St.John's. You might send us a bit of sunshine to go along with this unexpected warmth, however.

So, how is Life treating you, mon ami?


----------



## SINC

Good morning all.

Dawn is just breaking with not a cloud to the east. It is 11 f with the prospect of 25 f today.

Yesterday's forecast of the white stuff did not materialize and it turned out to be a warm, but somewhat gloomy day.

I suspect today will be more of the same old, same old, but that too is fine by me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. It was +10C and sunny an hour ago, so I decided (in error!) to take a break from grading and go out back to rake up the leaves. The "error" of my decision was to take all five dogs out back with me. Trying to rake up leaves with five dogs chasing each other is a total waste of time. Thus, I sat and enjoyed the sunshine on my face for an hour or so, until the clouds rolled in and "took away" our blue sky. Still, I am grateful (on this the day before American Thanksgiving) for a bit of sun and warmth this late in Nov.


----------



## LGBaker

> There must be some drawbacks to the weather at each coast. Hmmm.... let me seeeee...hmmm....


I have it! That fishy aroma that permeates all seashore locales when the weather is warm. I am choking a little with the recollection.









I am also reaching into the state of envy a little.


----------



## MacNutt

That "fishy odour" is the smell of good clean salt air. The best oxygen on the planet is right here where the land meets the sea. The atmosphere is also the thickest at sea level.

Plus...there's fresh seafood at your doorstep. Really fresh!  

But during the heat of summer there is a rather unsettling aroma that eminates from some very shallow muddy areas. We call it "High Noon/Low Tide".

It can challenge your stomach if you're not used to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, but think of the sight of the sun rising out of the Atlantic Ocean, or setting into the Pacific?


----------



## LGBaker

Macnutt - raised at the fragrant seaside near White Rock, I know of which you speak. I actually miss it! 

Dr G - sunrise at the Atlantic coast - beyond my experience - so far. Sunrise over the Rockies is nice, but...

 sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful chilly morning here in St.John's, with +2C and lots of blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to all.

It is cloudy this morning, but no wind here in St. Albert.

Temperature is 0 f.

Don't you agree that so much better than:

EIGHTEEN BELOW ZERO CELCIUS?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is now 9PM here in St.John's, and we may hit 0 here by midnight.............0C that is.


----------



## SINC

And at 5:30 p.m. here Dr. G.,, it is 21.

-6 celcius if you insist.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it took me 20 years to learn to think in celcius...............I am NOT going to relearn F!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I like you, first learned degrees f.

I, apparently unlike you, learned celcius, but always took the time to convert it to f degrees every day, so I understand each system.

The result is that I am comfortable with weather forecasts, wherever they originate, on satellite TV, the web or when I am in any other country BUT Canada that I have visited.

The same thing applies to weights and measures, other than in Canada.

Our government told us in the seventies when they insisted we go metric, they did so because the whole world was going that way.

Last time I checked, it seems to me they lied to us.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, too early for the sun, but a chilly -1C.........with frost on the grass out in Churchill Park!


----------



## SINC

Much too early to see the sky, but venturing out to get the morning papers tells me there is no wind.

Temperature is currently 23 f (-5) c. we are headed for a high of 35 f ( 3 f) today.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

The weather outside matches that in my sinus - drippy ugly wet yuck two days of this I want to be in bed - weather.  

The hot tub helps and friendly ehMacians.... feel better already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, this sounds like another call for Dr.G. Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 Mission of Mercy???? Actually, there are reports that this severe strain of flu has gotten as close to NL as NB and NS. It is just a matter of time until it hits here, and doctors are suggesting that we get our flu shots NOW. The shots are not of the specific strain of flu that has hit from BC to ON, but it is a "cousin" of this flu, and thus, the immunity is helpful.

Maybe Macspectrum and I could whip up a batch of chicken soup made the way it was made by our grandparents back in Ukraine? I recall last year this was quite a topic of discussion.

Anyway, take some Vitamin C, two asperins, a hot bath, pet a doxie, and get lots of rest. Call me in the morning to let me know if you are feeling any better..............and if you received my bill via fax????


----------



## jrtech

+1 with a predicted high of +3, windy, mixed rain and snow in short a real messy day. Watch out Sinc it's headed your way......


----------



## Dr.G.

jrt, interestingly enough, this is the same prediction for St.John's today. However, tomorrow it is expected to reach +10C, so any snow will be gone by this time tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

jrt, I just hate it when you send that stuff our way.

Please stop it already.

It's due here about six this evening.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

I KNEW he was pretending with that innocent perfesser schtick. DR







G indeed!!!  
That would be
a hot TUB not bath
Ibuprofin not aceticylic acid
Pet the hedgehog...oops OUCH not a good idea - hmmm bloodletting maybe
and a pile of Mandarins not Vitamin C for comfort food while I delve into the third of the Master and Commander series.

One must keep up standards even when under the weather ( see right back on topic with a smooth segue







)


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, my good friend, whatever do you mean???  

Firstly, a hot TUB is outside, and I want you INSIDE, away from the harmful effects of the gamma rays. Thus, the tub.

Secondly, it's "shtick", not "schtick", which begins the same as "schlock", which means "poorly made".

Thirdly, ASA is still the best thing for someone in your condition. If you have a toothache, take Ibuprofin.

And finally, "feed a cold and starve a fever"...or "starve a cold and feed a fever". Take your choice, but read Linus Pauling's work on Vitamin C. http://osulibrary.orst.edu/specialcollections/rnb/35/35-073.html 

When it comes to the health of our #1MacMaven, I do NOT pretend/kid/josh OR "kibitz" when there is a "krenk" (a disease or illness) involved.


----------



## SINC

well jrt, it is 6:01 and not a flurry in sight.

Could it be that you were joshing me?

Perhaps, but we shall see.

More later.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that was your lucky 711th post. If you have ever played "craps", then lucky "7 come 11" has just taken away any bad karma you might have experienced with #666.


----------



## MacDoc

And he's a cabalist too   
schtick, smctick I'm shick  
I like the feed part  

Kibitz!!!!??? I am NOT watching you play bridge, it's a horrible boring pastime


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, "cabist" as in "Cellular automata as a built in self test structure"?

Now, if it's food you want, I happen to have a yen for a nosh of kasha knish, or some chicken soup, made from my grandmother's secret recipe. The only ailment that it can't cure is a neurotic dependence on one's mother. Such a deal! You vant maybe I should send out the doxies to shlep out to you some of this soup?


----------



## MacDoc

"A nosh of kasha knish" would be wonderful  I've only had knish a few times and I have vague fond memories of a warm steamy deli with wonderful smells wafting through the air.
The Hong Chinese have invaded the suburbs but not the real Jewish deli. Gotta hit Bathrust street for that.

Damn trolled for a rise on the Kibitz crack and nary a peep - no ACBL types around I guess.
 

My antihistamine finally kicked in - now I hae few symptoms and    awake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, sent the doxies on their way with the first batch of grandma's chicken soup. DO NOT eat it all at once!!!!!!!!! This IS very potent. Eat slowly, and you shall experience the medicinal benefits quickly. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Very dark but surprisingly mild at 10 f (-12) c this morning as I arise at 4:50 a.m.

The bad weather jrt of Prince George promised did not make it to our area, and we are thankful for that.

Today I will go the to Post Office to send my parcel to the good Dr.'s son in NL.

Other than that, the day is mine to waste.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I forgot about that collection of articles. Many thanks, once again. I shall be sure to send the doxies on a direct delivery of chicken soup when then drop off their Mission of Mercy delivery to Macdoc.


----------



## SINC

Regarding the articles, Dr. G., I guess you missed my post number 721 yesterday. It is near the bottom of the page, and begins "Ahhhhh, Friday"

You can read it here 

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

The Doxies are likely stuck in traffic - the entire GTA was stuck in traffic yesterday  
Very cold and windy here but the sun this time of year angles in on the fish tank and it glows like a coral reef.
Back to bed and a book.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I now see your point. Blame it on the fog.

Macdoc, remember the Motto of the Mission of Mercy via the Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 -- "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor traffic nor mountains nor rivers nor fog nor gloom of night stays these doxie couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds."  

Your soup is on the way and then it's off to see Sinc. See Sinc Run. Run Sinc Run. See Spot. See Spot Run. No Spot No! Not on Sinc's new carpet!! Out, damn Spot! Out I say!!!!!


----------



## SINC

A most appropriate post Dr. G..

The carpet cleaners left here yesterday afternoon at 5:00 p.m..

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry about that, Sinc. Spot is not one of our doxies, but a doxie courier-in-training. Of course, we assume that when they begin delivery training they are also paper trained. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw this weather report from Environment Canada, but I still can't believe it -- not for St.John's and not for this time of year.
Rain and fog, and then high winds are normal, but not +14C Something is truly wrong with the world's weather!!! 

"Tonight .. Overcast with a few showers or drizzle becoming rain overnight. Amount 5 to 10 mm. Fog patches. Wind increasing to south 50 km/h gusting to 90 this evening then diminishing to southwest 40 overnight. Temperature rising to 14 this evening then falling to 8 overnight."


----------



## SINC

Another day has passed with Environment Canada "sucking wind".

No snow, no storm, no wind again today.

They are calling for it tomorrow now.

I find when they are so dreadfully wrong over the past three days, tomorrow will not be even close to their forecast yet again.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the are most accurate for the weather here recently, especially today. I can go outside with the doxies in just a tee-shirt. Actually, it is a unique experience, knowing that in a week we might be under a foot of snow.


----------



## SINC

I envy you for being able to wear that T-shirt Dr. G..

I wear a T-shirt as underwear these days!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it really is not cold here, even with a brisk wind blowing from the southwest (which always brings warm winds). Now, the nor'easters that St.John's is famous for is a "kettle of a different fish"!


----------



## SINC

Shows you how much I know Dr. G..

I always laboured under the impression it was, "a different kettle of fish", but then again nothing done in NL would surprise me.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A faint yellow glow in the east reveals a very clear sky this morning. Last night the wind howled for hours, but it seems to have taken a rest for now. A pleasant 13 f (-11 c) holds the promise of a warm and sunny day.

Good morning to all!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, ""a different kettle of fish", "a kettle of different fish".....potato...tomato....Sinc, Sunk, Sank.........whatever.

Rain and +7C here in the fish kettle capital of Canada.


----------



## SINC

The sun, as promised is shining brightly in a clear blue sky.

The wind however, has returned with a vengeance and although it is 18 f (-8 c), it is bitterly cold when I ventured outside.

No problem though. I simply tossed a prime rib roast in the oven, chilled a six pack and I am set to watch Anika S. beat the pants off the boys in round two of the skins golf game this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A slight breeze was evident when I went out to get the morning papers. The sky is mostly clear with some cloud banks to the west. It is 9 f (-13 c) this morning with a forecast high of 20 f (-7 c). So starts another work week.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C here at noon in St.John's. However, there is the forecast for some snow on Wed.!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

It is one of those perfect Alberta days where the sun filled sky is a clear deep blue, framing the vapor trail of a jumbo jet, I can see out my window as I write this.

That of course is the good news. the bad news is the #$%^&* wind has come up yet again and makes the -6 c feel like 30 below. "Cuts Like a Knife" should be today's theme song.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when my wife was a little girl, she lived in Edmonton for a couple of years. She said that they gave everyone a certificate for going in to school one day -- a day when the windchill set an Alberta record. I recall feeling faint when she told me how cold it was on that day. I guess they grow 'em tougher on the Prairies than they do in NYC, at least when it comes to the cold.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., please ask your wife if that happened to be January of 1969.

I too have a certificate that I survived the longest cold spell in Alberta.

For the record, the certificate was given for surviving 20 consecutive days with the temperature never once rising any higher than - 20 degrees f.

I would be interested to know if we share that same history.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife is downstairs grooming the doxies, but I think that it was in the early to mid-1960s. All she remembers is that is was an extremely cold day, and her mother pointed her brother and sister in the direction of the school, and off they went.









The coldest I have ever experienced was standing at a red light on Portage and Main in Winnipeg on Jan.1st. People around me were chatting away as I felt my eyeballs starting to freeze.









I knew that I had to make it across the street or die trying. For the record, I made it..........just made it.


----------



## SINC

I experienced -48 f in Grande Prairie in January of 1969, I think it was. I know I left my 1963 Mercury idling all night for fear it would not start in the morning.

THAT was COLD!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was about -40C (God knows what the windchill was on Portage and Main, when you could still walk across this intersection), but this is the closest I have come to hypothermia since I came to Canada.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. 

I awaken today to 5 f (-15 c) with a sunny high of 25 f (-4 c) promised by the weatherman, or is that weatherwoman? 

Seems to me that more and more women are becoming TV weather forecasters, but of course, there is nothing wrong with that. 

I would just like to know why forecasts are wrong so often. I don't think they are any better at it today, than they were during the fifties, in spite of all the technology.

Cheers, and Happy Holidays


----------



## Bolor

Hey all
-15 deg C with stong winds (wind chill to -25C) with a light dusting of snow. We may have 3 or 4 inches of snow on the ground ... not enough for these cold temperatures. Last year, the frost went into the ground more than 7ft.  

The coldest I have ever experienced was in 1964 in the western part of northern Quebec. The temp was colder than -60 F ... the thermometer didn't go any lower! 
I was surveying at the time and to focus the instrument, I had to take off my mitts. It was so cold it burned my fingers


----------



## MacDoc

Nasty last night - black ice everywhere. One staff did a 360 into the guard rail - nothing serious other than a broken tail light and dented ego.  

The hot tub looks SOOOOO inviting but it's a chilly short walk in the snow to get there and I still have the dregs of a cold.
Brilliant clear cold and dry - windy but not as bad as yesterday. Northern GTA/Barrie got hammered.  Winter hath arrived with a growl.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, find a good doxie icon like Peter, and I shall send you a genuine doxie fur coat, which is ideal to go from your house to the hot tub. I am sending one to Sinc, to keep him warm, one to Minnes to impress the ladies, one to Peter for his previous icons, one to lotus to keep her in fashion, and I have a few left. Interested???

Note: No doxies were harmed in the production of these coats. Wirehaired dachshunds need to have their fur "stripped" to keep their two coats of fur clean, even and smooth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I had a student take one of my web courses who lived somewhere near Timmins. She would tell us of cold that I can't even imagine surviving in let alone living in each day. Still, some people cope better than others in that sort of extreme climate. I am NOT one of those people.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I was one of those people that the cold never really bothered. I used to love outdoor activities in the winter or summer. I can remember some early spring and late fall fishing trips to fly-in lakes that were frigid, but out we went every day we were there.

All that has changed for me now. Since my heart attacks, I have been on a high dose of coated aspirin daily as a blood thinner. Now the cold goes right through me, and I truly believe it is the blood thinner that is causing it.

Either that or I have turned into a "pansy".

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I don't see you as a pansy, especially not living in Edmonton, which, according to my wife, is colder than Calgary. A windchill of -33C has been the coldest I have ever experienced here in St.John's, and that only lasted for about an hour.


----------



## MacDoc

I need a doxie fur rug though the process sounds gruesome







Tis only my feet get cold in the snow on the way to the tub - coming out......no problem  
My cold is just about gone - may take the plunge tonight if people stop buying things for 5 minutes - yikes is it busy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, we combine doxie fur and banana peels to make doxie slippers.







I could send you a pair........one size fits all.


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G Actually the cold here is not as bad as it sounds. If you're fashion concious, you'll freeze the family jewels, but if you don't mind long-johns and parkas you can survive most weather. Plugging the car in is an absolute must!  
I would rather have the winters here than Trana. I lived there for a while and that cold, wet wind that comes of the lake will cut you in two. At least here the winds are calmer and the weather dryer in the real cold weather. At -10 or so tho', the blowing snow will drift pretty good. That's when you hunker down with a hot toddy and a good book (Not too many hot tubs working here in winter







)


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess they just grow 'em tougher in Timmins. Personally, I would not last a month in that climate.


----------



## SINC

At 6:30 it is a very pleasant 34 f (1 c). No wind this morning, but the forecast is for light snow today, clearing tonight, remaining mild until tomorrow night when it will become very cold for a low in the minus twenties.

I guess one should get out and enjoy this day as it appears we will need the woolies tomorrow and Friday.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

It's a clear and bright winter's morning. The temp at sunrise was -22 C and not a puff of wind. It would be beautiful if I was ready for winter


----------



## SINC

Bolor, it is posts like that one that tells me you are a true person of the north. Those of us who live in these climes can still see the beauty through the ice fog.

I will try to take some pictures this winter of this kind of beauty so I can post them for all to see.

Thanks for the positive post on a negative climate.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It is starting to snow here in St.John's  The doxies love it







but I HATE SNOW!!!  Still, no one forced me to come to Canada, and no one forced me to stay. So, I have no one else to blame  and I shall just have to live with it for another five months!


----------



## SINC

Wanna borrow my red long johns with the rear trap door Dr. G.?

I can spare a set!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's not cold (only -1C), just snowy. It's wet snow, so it gets heavy when it starts to pile up. C'est la vie ici Terre Neuve.


----------



## SINC

A half hour or so before my daily walk to the local, it is 19 f (-7 c) but the wind is BLOWING HARD.

A steady 50 kph gusting to 70kph.

I am taking back my offer of my red long johns, Dr. G... It is obvious I will need them myself this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have the same winds here -- "steady 50 kph gusting to 70kph", except the wind is from the north east and bringing drifts of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, I shall have to recind my offer of the other day (i.e., "Macdoc, find a good doxie icon like Peter, and I shall send you a genuine doxie fur coat, which is ideal to go from your house to the hot tub."). I am in support of the ban in Europe http://edition.cnn.com/2003/WORLD/europe/12/03/toys.fur.reut/index.html When doxies are groomed (aka "stripping"), it does not hurt them in the least. However, what is alleged is too cruel for words to describe.


----------



## SINC

Another windy is forecast, at 30 kph, gusting to 50kph which will make for a cold walk again today. We have already reached our forecast high of -4 c between midnight and now. Currently it is 14 f (-10 c) and falling.

This is the night we are told it will drop to -20 c.

BRRRRRRR!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a cool -2C..........which only highlights yesterday's record snowfall (for Dec.3rd). Three winters ago, we had a record 35cm snowfall on Dec.1/2. This formed the base of the 21+ feet that fell that winter.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., you mentioned yesterday's record snowfall for December 3, but you didn't say HOW MUCH?

Now I am curious as to what constitutes a record for that day?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the kind words, Sinc. Yesterday afternoon turned out really nice with the sunshining at -6 C. No wind ... a beautiful day for a walk. I just wish we had a couple more inches of snow for cross country skiing. Ah well, it will come ... for sure  
Today we have a bright cloudy day that started out at -12 and is now -4 with a bit of a breeze. I can live with that. Like I have a choice


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 22cm blown around by 70+kph winds. As luck would have it, my neighbor's across the street, Andrea and Jack Twain, who live in #22 had a 2.2 meter drift along their front door. We now refer to their house as "Two Two Twain". 







 

Seriously, the amount of snow and wind speed is accurate, the rest is a "gotcha".


----------



## SINC

Pretty good joke there, Dr. G.. The grading must not have totally drained your brain to be able to make fun of the bad weather.

We are forecast to have the coldest night of the year tonight, with a "feels like" temp of -30 c. That, of course, is yet another new term spun out by our TV weather guy.

I think he mentioned, very quickly, that it would be -22 c.

Sigh, all these new terms seem to confuse me. Whatever happened to "wind chill", which is what I think he is referring to.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, anything past -20C, regardless of the windchill, is too cold for me. I just stay indoors.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., out here in the west, and I am sure the same applies to Northern Ontario and other cold spots in the country, the benchmark temp to stay indoors is -20, just like yours. 

But - 20 f, not celcius. That is normally when we bring in our brass monkeys, so to speak.

And by the way, if you have never heard the story of the true origin of the "brass monkey" comparison to cold, let me know.

It would be my pleasure to fill you in.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

> ... the story of the true origin of the "brass monkey" comparison to cold,


Sinc - I'd like to hear it, even if Dr G doesn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the "brass monkey" was the stack of canon balls back in the 18th and 19th century (before was became "civilized" with atomic weapons replacing field canons). It was, I believe, in the shape of a small meter high pyramid. Thus, when it was so cold, the "brass monkey" of canon balls froze together.


----------



## SINC

Close Dr. G., but not quite complete.

"Monkey" was the term used aboard ship for the triangle shaped metal piece that was indented to hold 10 cannon balls. (Think of the shape of 10-pin bowling pins) It was designed to avoid the cannon balls from rolling around the deck of a pitching ship. This allowed for more to be stacked atop them to make a three dimensional triangle stack.

The original "monkey" was made of cast, and rusted so badly, they could not pry the balls loose. This then brought the invention of the "brass monkey", which would not rust, to end the problem.

In ending one problem, another was created. The expansion temperature of brass, being different that that of the iron balls, changed the shape of the brass monkey, and in severe cold weather it buckled, and the cannon balls rolled off the brass monkey.

Thus the term, "Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey," was born.

Of course today, people who do not know the origin of the expression, envision something entirely different!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Whoops, forgot to report on today's weather in the foregoing post.

Dark and a very cold morning due to the high winds that have literally "howled" since suppertime last night.

Trees with not a leaf are bending 8 to 10 inches in the stiff wind. Environment Canada says it will be gone by noon or so.

I sure hope so, as the walk to the local was very chilly yesterday. Currently 5 f (-15 c) with a predicted high today of 3 c.

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what do you expect from someone who is off on the 4rd of January???







That's an interesting story re how common language idioms and expressions have derived.

Sunny, 0C and NO wind, which is very uncommon for us when it is sunny in December.


----------



## SINC

Currently 6 f (-14 c) with light winds. A high of 32 f (0 c) will bring overcast and falling snow today.
Now, where did I leave that shovel?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C here this afternoon in St.John's. Sinc, would you believe that I have 10 shovels (and one scoop), all for different purposes and snow conditions. People think that I am crazy, but I watch them struggle trying to lift snow with a shovel meant for pushing snow, or pushing snow with a shovel that is 25cm wide.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., since my heart attacks, I must be very careful about shoveling snow. My good wife does most of that work. I do the light duty of cleaning the rear deck, about 6 x 14 feet and elevated five feet off the rear patio. I also clear the side walks connecting the rear patio to the front walkway, but that is about it.

The good news is that we got only a dusting of snow today. Too little to shovel.

The wind has died and it is unusually mild this evening at 22 f (-6 c) so a late night around the block is in order.

Have a pleasant evening all.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

At 6:00 a.m. it is 8 f (-13 c) with light snow forecast again today, as well as for Monday through Wednesday. Since we only got a dusting yesterday, one of these days the forecasters will be right and we will get a pile of the stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and about -1C here in St.John's this morning, with that storm slowly approaching. It hit the US northeast quite hard in the past day or so.  

Sinc, our snow is so heavy that it takes much longer to do a good job of clearing the driveway, back deck, etc. I take it slowly, but I find that by April my arm and shoulder muscles are much stronger than they were in Nov.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

güten tag!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bonjour, mon ami. Comment sa va??? Bienvenue a ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

I am not sure what is is that we are doing right Dr. G., but there is no snow again today. That is two days in a row the weatherman has been wrong. He is persistent though, as he is still calling for snow on Monday through Wednesday. I will be rooting for him to be dead wrong of course.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I think all of your snow was sent to Moncton, which shall have up to 70cm of snow before it is all over.


----------



## SINC

This morning is clear and bright with the day old full moon. It is like a florescent bulb in the sky casting long shadows on the white fresh fallen snow.

It is brisk this morning at 0 f (-18 c) and it is expected we will remain cold through Thursday. With no wind, it is a good morning for an early walk.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you some watmth for a bit of sunshine? It's +1C here, but with rain.


----------



## SINC

To be honest Dr. G., I think I will keep the sunshine. I went out for the morning papers, and decided to go around the block, and in spite of the darkness, quite enjoyed the "bite" and freshness in the air. I somehow think it is good for the soul.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, just think how much more envigorating it would be to go around your block with a 100+kph wind blowing horizontally propelled sleet in your face (regardless of what street you are on and what direction you are walking)????


----------



## Bolor

Wow!








I can't believe the weather we are getting. Today is +2 C bright clouds and little wind ... BEAUTIFUL  
I would like a little more snow (for x-country skiing), but not as much as the nor'easter brought to the east coast.  
We haven't had snow now for a few days but temps hve gotten as low as -20C at night


----------



## MacNutt

10C above today, and pretty overcast right now. Yesterday was the same temp but with bright sunshine and no clouds. Supposed to be nicer tomorrow. I hope it's sunny this weekend....I have a barbecue scheduled for saturday evening.


----------



## SINC

Ya know macnutt, ya really "P" me off with weather posts like that one about the barbeque.

And it is mostly because I am envious.

I'll have to work at that so it doesn't bother me anymore.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Sorry about that Sinc, ol buddy.  

Actually it's rather chilly out tonight. Down to about three or four Celsius. I may even light the fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we shall be at +8C on Saturday for our cookout, so I guess you are going to get it from both ends of the country. Still, come on out and enjoy the warmth.


----------



## SINC

It is 3 f (-16 c) on a clear and very dark overcast morning. Not much room for improvement today either as the forecast is for 11 f (-12 c).

A day to get it done and get back in, I'm afraid.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what sort of meat do you like and how do you like it cooked? If you are coming to our cookout Sat., we need to know.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., while I like most meats, lamb or mutton is the exception, my heart smart diet dictates that I only consume 4 ounces of meat at any one sitting, and only twice daily. My dietician taught me to think of a piece of meat that is acceptable in size, as the same size as a deck of playing cards. I regarded that as only a "sample" when I started the diet over three years ago, but have come to accept it as my normal portion.

I have learned to bulk up the meal with other things that are good for me and I tend to eat a lot of things like potatoes, broccolli, cauliflower, carrots, beans, peas, squash as well as salads.

I very much enjoy Atlantic salmon and a card deck sized piece, barbequed with some onion and fresh lemon would do me nicely. You may even know someone who can obtain such a rare and fine fish (in this part of our country anyway) for you.

A potato barbequed in foil, and a small foil package of mixed vegetables tossed on the BBQ would be a fine addition to the fish. But no butter. I am restricted to Becel margarine on my diet.

Nothing would round out the festivites like a pint or two of one of your finest local Newfoundland ales. I leave the choice in that matter to your discretion.

Ummmmmmm, I am hungry already.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Atlantic salmon and tofu weiners it is for you.........steak for the doxies.......hamburgers for my son........halibut for my wife and I..........and our other assorted goodies.


----------



## SINC

Tofu, Dr. G.?

I don't recall mentioning anything about tofu.

As a matter of fact, I will have you know that I am a member of the "Save the Tofu Society". We as a group are just plain offended by the way you maritiners club them to death. It is such a mess and killing the young ones like that is awful. It might be justifiable if they had coats to sell, but I understand the poor things are naked and just lie there like quivering jelly.

So no, no tofu, thanks anyway.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was just thinking of your health. Just for the record, what is meant by "you maritiners"? Since NL is not part of the maritime provinces, I guess you did not mean this term. Is is a western term???


----------



## SINC

Aw, geez Dr. G., there you go again. Spoiling my attempt at humour on a technicality.

Oh well, I tried!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

I love those tofu weenies! I buy them quite regularly. They taste just as good as regular hot dogs and don't have all of that gooey fatty stuff that goes into tubesteaks.  

I asked a guy who worked for a meat packer in Alberta what was really in wieners. He told me "Eyeballs and Ar*eholes, boy! Plus Teats and Tw*ts" (yeeccchhh) 

So now I buy the tofu ones.  

They are especially good in a wholewheat hotdog bun with a slice of well-cooked bacon on them.


----------



## LGBaker

Macnutt - I've heard that they fatten the pigs on wieners that couldn't make the grade.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G - in the East, there are shotgun weddings. In the west, relcalcitrant fathers are married at the point of a pitchfork.


----------



## SINC

Aw, yes LGB.

Reminds me of that old western proverb that goes something like this;

"Shotgun wedding: A case of wife or death."

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Well, well, the first day of this month that could be called COLD. This is not a day that Dr. G. would want to be outside, given the current temperature of -14 f (-26 c). Thankfully there is no wind to add to the chill factor, although they say it will come up later today. We will struggle to get to a high of 15 f today (-9 c).

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Oh, oh ... winter has come with a fury. We got more than 25cm of snow wiith drifts two feet high. Temp at -15 C (dropping to -22 this aft) and with winds gusting to 30 kms/hr, that ain't no picnic  
Sinc: your weather has been colder longer than ours and your long-johns are probably well broken in by now. I got mine out this morning for the first time to shovel snow

That'll teach me to ask for 2" for skiiing ... we got that in spades! (Still not as bad as NS & NB). Did Newfyland gat any of that storm?


----------



## Bolor

Sinc: I liked your reference to the tofu slaughter. It sort of reminds me when naugas roamed the praries and were all kiied off for seat covers. Anybody remember naugahide?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I would agree with your comment that tofu weiners "...are especially good in a wholewheat hotdog bun", but I shall pass on the "slice of well-cooked bacon".

Sinc, never try to argue with a basketball ref when he/she calls a technical foul on you. Remember, two T's and you are OUT of the game.  

Sunny blue skies, no wind and about a +2C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I had not thought about naugahide in years, but I did drive my 1951 Desoto coupe from Sask all the way to TIAJUANA to get it done in rolled and pleated naugahide. It was powered by a 55 Olds Rocket 88 engine, by the way. Seems to me I wore out a set of brakes crossing the desert. It was all downhill for miles and miles. That was in 1962 for heaven's sake.

I do not recall how many we had to capture to cover those seats, but it must have been a lot.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, go to the Club House NOW!!!!


----------



## SINC

A much nicer day is in store for us with a predicted high of 25 f (-4 c). A windless morning temperature of 5 f (-15 c) makes me think we might even do better than that. Here's hoping . . .

cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Bright sunshine, blue skies and 10C right now. It does look like we might get a few showers this weekend, though. I may have to break out an umbrella or two for the upcoming barbecue.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and a bit of rain here in St.John's this evening.


----------



## SINC

I awoke this morning, after a night of fitful sleep, the tissue container by my side nearly full. My throat is raw and my nose if running constantly, and a cough has begun. It is NOT pleasant.

It is 18 f (-8 c) this morning and going up to 24 f (-4 c).

That is it, I am going back to my bed.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this looks like a case for Dr.G. to make a house call. We have some fresh homemade bagels, along with some fresh chicken soup (made last night as I graded), and a few matzoh balls left over from the last "creation". Last night's rain took away all of the snow from last week, and it's +2C here at noon in St.John's. Thus, the dog sledding will be a bit rough until we get to western Newfoundland. Still, if you are in GREAT need, I shall make an emergency house call.


----------



## Bolor

After all was said and done, we ended up with 30+ cm of snow ... lots for the ski trails now. Took two days to shovel out.  Temperature immediately dropped to -28 last night and stayed there all day. Too cold for an old codger like me.
Sinc ... Good story about your trip to TJ. In '62 I had a '53 ford whose get-up-and-go got-up-and-went  
Ah well, the joys of youth. Just drove her till she died the got a brand new 52.5 HP beetle and drover her with the pedal to the floor boards. Had to to get 65 mph on the flats with a head wind


----------



## SINC

-12 here today Bolor, but sunny and clear.

Yes I remember the days of the old Fords well. Your '53 would have been near the last of the flathead V-8s.

I still own one, a '49 Meteor that is extensively modified, but still running the original drive train. I have it for sale on the web and if you are interested, you can see it here. 

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Gad! '53 Ford V8 flathead...I learned to drive on one of those...3 speed on-the-column.

Up the driveway, turn around, down the driveway, turn around, up the driveway...


----------



## SINC

Just read my earlier post Bolor, and I hope you didn't think I was trying to sell you the car. All I intended was that you could take a look at it.

-15 here today and cloudy. supposed to be clearing later this morning.

LGB, I too learned on a flathead with "three on the tree", only mine was a 48 Ford.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Hi Sinc ... cool car. It's a little out of my range and no I didn't take it as a pitch








Yesterday was cloudy and hi of -5 ... beautiful. so far today it is sunny but 10 cm of snow coming tonight sigh: more shovelling  

BTW that VW had naugahide seats


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. It is -6 this morning with a forecast high of plus 2 with sunny skies. I will be off to work early today. I can finish by 10:30 a.m., so I can stop and pick up a couple more Christmas gifts in the city on the way home. Feeling much better today. Not great, but better. Good thing I am not the kind who stays down or I would still be in my bed.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Glad your feeling better sinc.
-6 C, cloudy and high winds. Supposed to get some more snow ... 10 cms or so. I can live with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that you are feeling better today, Sinc. No jokes today. Just well wishes.


----------



## MacNutt

Glad you're feeling better Sinc. A good shot of McEwans will do a lot to buck up your immune system.

I recommend regular doses, taken internally, three or four times a week. For life.

Works for me. I never get sick.  

As for the weather, it's cool and dreary today. Rain and temps in the 8-9C range. Winter on the wet coast of British Columbia.


----------



## SINC

You know macnutt, for once I think you're right.

I will follow your instructions to the letter, or to the pint, whatever.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc/Macnutt, is there a Scotch called (and I am not spelling the name correctly, I'm sure) called MacCallan (or something that rhymes with this word)? A neighbor just named her new Cairn terrier pup by this name, and I asked as to the reason behind the name. She replied, in a beautiful Scotch accent, "You're not a single malt drinker, I see." I don't drink Scotch, but I think that "single malt" refers to Scotch, and I was curious to know if MacCallan or McCallen or ....... is a blend or type of Scotch.


----------



## MacNutt

Aye Marc...and it's referred to as 'THE Macallan".  

Probably the most expensive of single malt whiskies in all of Scotland. That's The Macallan. The oldest varieties...thirty years or more...can cost as much as several thousand dollars per bottle. 







 

A fine dram, by all accounts.

But they also make a 12 year old single malt that sells for a very reasonable price. I've tried it and I'm sad to say that it tastyed to me like cheap rye. Similar color as well. I gave the bottle away to a friend who mixed it with Coca Cola (!!) and then quaffed the whole thing down in one evening. He is a pagan of the first order.

BTW..."Scotch" usually refers to a blend of single malt whiskies from Scotland and some other grain alcohol. Sometimes corn. Quality varies greatly. Mostly it's junk, with a few exceptions.

"Single Malt Whiskey" refers to a whiskey made by a single distiller in Scotland and it must be several years old (six, I believe) before it can even be called a single malt. It is usually sold at twelve years of age or older and some of the better ones will put a nasty hole in a hundred dollar bill. For a 26 oz bottle.

The very best and the very oldest are worth a fortune!

When you recall how notoriously cheap we Scots are, then you just HAVE to know that this stuff must be really something special.

And it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, thanks for the lesson on THE Macallan, although the dog is just named Macallan, who replaced Maggie when she died, and is now the bane of MacGregor's existence. However, Macallan and Jack get along grand.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., macnutt speaks the truth about Scots. I am currently "sipping" my way through a very special bottle given by a friend on my retirement that cost the laddie over $225.

Being a Scot, I would not have spent that kind of money on booze, but A FINE BOOZE IT IS YOU SEE!

The poor guy was English and thought he was doing something really nice for me.

 

And he did just that!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Sinc...I honestly believe that there should be one day each year when the Brits get together and celebrate the Scots. Do something nice for a Scot or...better yet...buy them something truly fine (like a wee dram of the water of life)   

After all, we've done so very much for them. And suffered so terribly at their hands, in the past.

They would be truly lost without us, would they not? We have been at the very front of all their battles and wars. We are always the first to step in and take on the truly terrible jobs and have proven that we can thrive and survive in conditions that would reduce a stoic Brit to tears.

We have provided them with almost ALL of the brilliant inventions that they use in daily life. They have much to thank us for. Pretty much everything, really.

Wouldn't it be nice if, one day out of every year, they could stop what they're doing and buy us a wee dram to celebrate this relationship?


----------



## SINC

A pleasant -5 this morning with a high forecast of plus one again today makes me look forward to getting out there today and attempting some more of my christmas shopping.

I swear I am going to get it done by Saturday.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Yesterday was a balmy plus 4, but the wind made it feel like -20.

Today it is -8 with a high of 4 again. If the wind stays down, it will be very nice.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Clear and cool -14C and a healthy wind. Got another 10 cms snow last night and the wind made it difficult to get rid of.
Sinc, you are getting nice weather ... (sighs with envy). We won't see anything like that now until March


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +3C here in St.John's. Strange weather, since it shall not get to below zero until maybe Sunday. Strange........... I am NOT complaining, since one does not have to shovel fog. Still...........


----------



## SINC

Bolor, do you suppose this is what Dr. G. sees out his window (or is it porthole)?










Cheers and Happy Holidays


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc, except that this morning it was difficult to see across the street let alone look out at the Atlantic Ocean. The thick fog is caused by the mild weather we are getting today and for the next couple of days. Still, a great deal of the snow is melting and this is good, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

The Weather in halifax today, very weird, rainstorm in the morning, and by 11 am bright and sunny, of course I was only caught in the rain and did not really have a chance to enjoy the good part of the day! boo hoo, haha


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and +5C here in St.John's. After all the fog we have been getting, it actually seems too bright!


----------



## SINC

Still dark here, but we are forecast to have another fine day at plus 5 and sun with no wind. Another great day for my daily walk. I got two more things scratched off my Christmas shopping list yesterday and now have only two to go, to be done. Maybe today? I vow no later than tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Heyt sinc ... I liked your port-window thingy  
I see your second picture in that same entry. Have also seen a skiing snowman ... no, wait a minute, that was me after I fell








Windy and cold here again high -12C and dropping to -22 by supper time. 

I knew I should have moved to BC this summer.


----------



## MacNutt

Overcast yesterday and about 13 degrees C. Today was broken cloud with briliant sunny periods. I tossed my coat, and unloaded the bottled water in a T-shirt, it was so warm.

Today, it was above 14C in bright sunshine. I actually had to use the Air Conditioning in the Big Truck for a few hours.

I feel for all of you people who are living in some OTHER part of Canada...

I really do. Honest.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn that was a chilly scamper to the hot tub last night....brrrrrrr. 
Clear and sharp here in the GTA. Little snow squalls here and there for interest.


----------



## SINC

What a lovely morning at plus 3 degrees and headed for between 7 and 9 today.

Sure puts thoughts of Christmas aside, although I suppose for last minute shoppers, it is nice not be be battling the elements as well.

My last two gifts will be purchased today and that's it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C, but with a bit of rain. We hope to go and pick up our Christmas tree/Hanukkah bush this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Minus 5 at 6:15 a.m. with the promise of yet another sunny and warm day near 8 degrees.

We're enjoying the weather while we can.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

At plus 7, there is no other way to describe today.

Gorgeous.

Simply gorgeous.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Plus seven is absolutely outstanding for northern Alberta, this time of year!

But I should like to point out that we hit 14C with bright sunshine the very same day. I actually had to turn on the air conditioning in the big truck. The cab is all glass and the heat from the big diesel....combined with the warm air outside...forced me into full summer mode!

I Took off my light coat and drove through Vancouver with the windows at half mast and the AC blasting ice cold air. At each stoplight, I noticed that almost every car had all the windows down and the driver was wearing only a T-Shirt. In the brilliant sunshine.

Such is life out here on the west coast in late December.   

It's a tough life. VERY hard to get used to. Especially if you are from some other part of Canada.


----------



## SINC

Much cooler this morning at -7, but again we are told it will reach zero or better. Another December day to be thankful for.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, the tedium of this is getting to me.

Plus 2 again this morning and headed for 5 degrees.

It is really tough at this time in December, but hey, someone has to have it, so it might as well be us!

Cheers and Merry Christmas


----------



## SINC

Ahem, plus 5 again today in the sunshine.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I'll see your +5C, with a +7C and a beautiful sunset. If you can't beat that hand, have a merry Christmas. If you can beat this hand, have a merry Christmas. I shall let you know tomorrow Stephen's reaction to the Messier articles. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

We've had gloomy, snowy, windy and cold weather for the last few days. About 5-7 cms/day falling and more for tomorrow. Warming up to -3 on Sat & Sun.
I'll take your tedium sinc and your sunshine Dr G
Happy Holidays all


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

it's just coming down to -1 here in the Hawg, but it's a bright sunny day in my heart
let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.... 
(i got some personal good news yesterday)


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, expect some good weather, compliments of the fine folks here in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Dr. G. We'll accept it with muchos gratitude ... even if we do deserve a break


----------



## MacNutt

Warm here today...ten or above...but the rain is coming down in buckets! Parts of my driveway resemble Manitoba lake country!  

I have a metal roof on my house and I actually had to turn up the volume on the TV to drown out the racket! One of my two cats appeared at the door looking like something out of a movie about the biblical flood. I let her in, and she glared at me as though I was responsible for her drenching (as she headed for the food dish).

Women. Who can figure them out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have sent the good weather via Santa, in that the Doxie Express is anxiously awaiting to see the tree we have not let them near these past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, but it is sunny and +12C here in St.John's. There is still snow here and there, but children who received sleds, skies, etc are out of luck. A very atypical Christmas.


----------



## SINC

Back to more seasonal temps, being -18 this morning and headed for only -7. I am off to seek a repair shop today as I discovered a broken boot in my 80 Olds (front wheel drive) and I have to find the 24 year old parts, which may be a challenge today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A more normal +4C here in St.John's this afternoon. Still, there is NO snow on the ground, which is VERY strange for this time of the year.

Sinc, what is a "broken boot"?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., on a front wheel drive vehicle, the axle is connected to the transmission via a flexible "knuckle" joint to allow the wheel to turn and go up and down over bumps etc. This joint is encasted in a rubber "boot" which is and accoridan like tube that covers the joint and holds lubricating grease inside. It is clamped at each end. Mine is split wide open so I have to get it repaired before dirt gets in and grinds the joint away. To do so, one has to pull the front wheel and axle off, slide the old boot off, then the new one on, repack with grease and then seal both ends after replacing the front wheel. I will do both sides, since if one goes, the other is usually not far behind.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I never passed auto mechanics 101. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bolor

I feel your pain sinc. I had an '83 Nissan that thought the boots were disposble after 6 months. Not being a mechanic, it cost me an arm and 3 legs to get them repaired. (My wife had to throw a leg in too)

Weather has been beeeeooootiful here the last two days. Yesterday, sunny and -2C (no wind) ... same today but +2 C. 
Tomorrow is suposed to be raining


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, sorry about the rain. Warm weather sent from St.John's usually has rain. Still, you DID ask for warmer weather.


----------



## imactheknife

We never realized Las Vegas could be so cold! it's Dec 27th and we are wearing Jackets and it's really really windy...christmas day was like major rain event all day and they even called for snow!! guess us Canadians like to bring the weather with us! oh well..guess you stay in the casinos here and don't care about the weather! glad were not in -18 weather in ALBERTA though! cheers, Mark


----------



## darntootin'

Sync...

You may not have to go back 24 years to find a boot. All front-wheel drive Caddy's; tornados and Buicks shared parts. I Googled and found part similarities.

Good luck, eh!


----------



## SINC

BRRRRRRRRRR!

-25 here this morning and only forecast to struggle to -13 or so.

Must be the stuff Bolor sent.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have some drizzle and fog if you would like and some +2C temps if that would help? This has been a perfect day to try and learn iMovie.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, if you have the cold stuff now, it won't be long before we get it. We had your mild sunny weather until today. It is now milder and rainy ... +2 and more for tomorrow. Dr. G says he sent it over ... you want it back?


----------



## Kirtland

A nice clear sky -32C in the Yukon this morning. Finally back to normal!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kirtland, I was outside last winter for about 10 minutes here in St.John's in -33C temps (this was with the windchill) and I thought that I was going to die. Anyone able to withstand this sort of temperature and still smile about it has a special strength unknown in common moments.


----------



## SINC

Temps are back to normal for this time of year at -15 this morning. Not much change expected today with a high of -12. Best part is I am off all week.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you some warmer temps for a bit of sunshine??? It's +1C but with rain here in St.John's. This is certainly NOT the weather in which to BBQ "surprise".


----------



## MacNutt

Beautiful and sunny during the day, but rather chilly at night lately. Around freezing....and they're predicting minus 5C by wednesday night. I have heard mention of the dreaded "S" word as well.  

If we do get some white stuff, it won't last more than a day or so. (I just keep repeating that to myself, like a mantra. Om...Om...Om...nosnow...Om )

Sinc..good luck with the CV joint "boot". I'd have thought that a true car guy like yourself would have avoided FWD like a bad case of scabies. Yuck to both!

If you can't find the parts you need, then PM me. We don't consider cars to be truly old out here until they are well past thirty five. Our weather out here on the coast is pretty kind to our automotive pets and so many old ones are still in daily use that the parts stores have lots of bits and pieces for them.

Let me know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and going up to +5C here in St.John's. Unless we get some snow, and I am NOT wanting this to happen (I am not a snow person), if we don't get some snow on the ground in the next two days, this will be the first time there will be no snow on the ground on New Year's day since I have been here........and I came to St.John's in July of 1977.  

Macnutt, we were thinking about moving our to Salt Spring Island, buying Cedar Mountain Studios with the winnings from the doxies in the show ring, but with the rain and snow you have been discussing lately, I think we should look elsewhere. Of course, having you as a neighbor has it's appeal, so we might reconsider in the spring. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> I have heard mention of the dreaded "S" word as well.


*Socialism?*


----------



## SINC

Currently -19, headed for -11 today, but the sun is shining brightly. That is something we have not seen since Boxing Day and it feels good.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

The dreaded "S" word out here is snow. It causes total pandemonium in our mediterranean climate.

Like RIGHT NOW!









It's coming down like gangbusters as I write this. We will be stuck here at the farm for the next two days or so, it looks like. My dead end road is partially near-veritcal hill and partially hairpin curve. The SSI snowplow doesn't even consider coming up here for the small handful of residents who call this mountainside home. A long cold walk out is my only connection to civilisation at this point.

That, my sat service, and my slow internet dialup. 

I have nothing else to do for the next while. I will be on this forum pretty much constantly until this weather lets up.

Prepare yourselves.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

I thought the only "snow" you had in lower BC was what your political under-secretaries trade your main cash crop for.... Or do you mean that lovely stuff that adorns the rocky peaks and always provides a stunning display when flying into Vancouver.

Might want to download WeatherPop 2.0 for forecasts over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, New Years Eve is tomorrow, but midnight comes to St.John's first. So, it's not officially a Happy New Year until we say so. There is usually 10,000+ down at the harbor front for the fireworks display.


----------



## MacNutt

JWoodget...before you get to far down that road and dig yourself a really big hole, perhaps you should check out the latest news on the subject.

It turns out that this Indo-Canadian drug ring has also been connected to...wait for it...Prime Minister Paul Martin's own office!

It will be interesting to see how all of this shakes out. The coming days should be really quite interesting. I'm also wondering if it will turn out to connect with the former NDP Premier Ujal Dosange...who is the respected head of a family that is heavily involved in drug trafficking and gangland activity out here.

There was much speculation about this during his short and unelected term in office out here during the dying days of the NDP. He was photographed in a warm embrace with one of the local drug thugs at a family wedding. A few days later, said thug was found murdered...and then it was revealed that he was a close realtive of Premier Dosange.

Yep...I'm gonna be watching this very closely. I can't do much of anything else, because it's _FRIGGIN SNOWING_ !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, but your snow will not last. This is what is amazing about snow in St.John's. We have had a foot of snow so far this year, but none is on the ground right now. In the past, when it came it stayed. So, count yourself lucky, or move to St.John's.


----------



## MacNutt

Perhaps we should arrange a house swap Dr.G? Switch coasts for a few months, or even a year?

Interested in a heavily forested estate that has a section of mountain on it? No neighbors? Lots of doxie-running space and zero vehicular traffic. Or vehicular noise, for that matter. Or anything that looks like civilisation, for that matter.

But you don't get the yacht. I hear you guys have a small ocean out there too...so I'm bringing it with me.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

The two political secretaries (one fired, the other suspended) are hardly a smokin gun (heh) for implicating Paul Martin! Indeed, the RCMP made it clear that no elected officials are implicated. Embarassing yes, but I think we'll see the CCRAP or whatever its called dig itself yet another abyss if they try to connect Martin with Victoria drug smuggling..... (just as Cretien struck out with his attempt at pinning the airbus debacle on Mulroney).

I see that Gordie Campbell is back to sunning in Hawaii during this fuss. At least the streets of Victoria are a little safer when he's away - especially if there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, you may consider the north Atlantic small, but it is a brutal teacher who will accept no failing grades when it comes to sailing. I can just see your mountain full of holes and burrows after my four doxies get done with it after a month or so. They are actually very destructive when it comes to digging.


----------



## MacNutt

Jim...turn on the telly. They have just identified a member of Paul Martins staff as being connected to this. I sh*t you not.

Try something other than the CBC. They seem rather slow to criticise the Liberals. Who are their politcal masters....and the guys who sign their paychecks. Go figure.

Dr. G.....I've heard that the Atlantic is rather rough at times. But I also know that it is MUCH smaller than the ocean on my side of the continent. I have a pretty big yacht....will there be room enough to turn it around?

And I wouldn't worry about the doxies boring holes in my mountain. It's made up mostly of a form of schistite rock that is harder than steel. Lots of little critters around here for them to chase though. They'd probably sleep well after all that running around.

There are several dog-eating cats around here as well. So warn them to stay away from anything that hisses at them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, re "turning", remember the Titanic. Re the "dog eating cats", any dog bred to go in nose first into a badger hole is afraid of no cat smaller than a tiger.


----------



## MacNutt

I'll take your word for it, Dr. G. On both accounts.   

BTW...I know how terrible the waters of St. Johns can be. I was on the SEDCO 706 when it first spudded in Hibernia. The Ocean Ranger was the next rig over. I used to look at it from my lab window sometimes. It was prettier than the other offshore rig in our triumvirate (the ZAPATA UGLAND).

That was one helluva storm that took her down, by thunderin_JAYSUS_.

(as they sometimes say in your neck of the woods)


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I had a friend who was on the Ocean Ranger when it went down. I recall that night wondering how anything at sea could withstand the pounding we were getting from the winds alone here on land. Sadly, I was correct in my fears.

It's "Yes, bye, lordtunderinJAYSUS". Many Newfoundlanders do not pronouce the "h" in a word containing "th". Thus, it's "tick and tunder" rather than "thick and thunder".


----------



## MacNutt

Dr. G....I was at sea that night. On an offshore oil rig only a few miles from the Ranger.

It was somethin...lemme tell ya.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, ANYONE who goes out into the north Atlantic, on ANY sort of ship or rig, is part crazy and part 180 proof courageous.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G -can you be more specific in Macnutt's case? How much of each do you suspect? Perhaps the blood of an Atlantic salmon (Scottish variety) runs in his veins.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, I know people "rag" Macnutt about various things, but he is honest and hardworking moreso than crazy. His insanity is not due to his political views, but rather, in my opinion, for having put his life in danger at various jobs and hobbies. Still, this is his free choice and he is an important member of our community, and while our politics might not mix, I could consider him a friend.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G - I agree with you in every respect. There was no offense intended in my last post. It was insensitive and my apologies are offered here.

I have been sitting here imagining the experience of being in a real Atlantic storm. It is beyond my experience. The classic image of a body blown horizontal while clinging for dear life to a mast with both hands, fluttering like a flag...cartoon stuff...

I wonder if Macnutt, you or someone else who has experienced the real thing would describe the event. Those of us in the placid interior regions could live it vicariously.


----------



## MacNutt

The job was occasionally dangerous, yes. 

Aww...who am I kidding? It was a nonstop freakshow. 

For a couple of decades.

Everything from bad....VERY BAD...helicopter flights over stormy open seas...to offshore oil rigs that were hit by everything from hurricanes to waterspouts (sea tornadoes full of water) to freezing rain that threatened to tip the whole mess into the sea when the top of the rig became heavier than the bottom. That, by the way, was also off the coast of Newfoundland.

Back onshore we had to deal with life under evil dictators and drunken police who just love to extract money from foreign nationals. Bad food, riots, diseases that don't even have names yet, nasty people who will kill you for a buck and change...

And wars. And guns. And exploding cars planted in crowded places. Land mines planted on the road to the rig. Did I mention guns? LOTS of guns.

Not to mention having to deal with some seriously wacko personalities at wellsite. Normal people will NOT do this job. Not for very long, anyway. Everyone who works at wellsite in these faraway places is slightly crazy. Me included.

It was a wild run...a crazy kaleidoscope existence that transcends description and defies reality. It was like living in a cartoon. With real blood.

And I wouldn't have missed it for the world!







 


(BTW, Dr.G...when I die, I expect my life to flash before my eyes. I figure it'll take about a month. Even on fast forward)


----------



## MacNutt

Wow. Triple post. I may have angered the evil spirits by mentioning some of their nasty work from a personal viewpoint.

I'll go burn some joss sticks and beg forgiveness. Right now!

Or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

I had an ex Hibernia "rig rat" in my class. He spoke of the helicopter ride to and from the rig as the worst experience he had ever undertaken. Still, he earned enough to put himself through MUN for a full five years, and he wants to teach in a rural spot here in NL.


----------



## MacNutt

That helicopter ride was deeply troubling...even for us experienced rig rats.

A goodly chunk of the INSIDE of the Sikorsky S-61 helicopter was devoted to an auxiliary fuel tank! That was the only way that they could get enough range for a one way...you read that right...a ONE WAY trip to the rig! Once the helo hit the halfway mark, the pilots had to make a decision whether to continue on, or return. Because they couldn't turn back after that point. Not enough fuel to reach land again.

On several occasions, the famous pea-soup fog blew in AFTER this crucial decision had been made and we were committed to landing on one of the three floating rigs out there on the Grand Banks. (all of which could refuel us with JP4).

I spent many an hour choppering through that thick muck, unable to see the ocean or anything else. Hoping like hell that we could actually find the damn rig (no GPS at this point, unfortunately). I vividly recall the cold sweat running down my back while bundled up in the big rubber suits we had to wear. For WHEN the helo had to ditch in the freezing ocean. Not IF.

We all had to go through a special training course that included being strapped into a helicopter body and then dunked upside down into a big pool of freezing water. We had to undo our seatbelts while under water, exit through a window, and find our own way back to the surface wearing these big rubber exposure suits. In total darkness. 

Just like in a real life helicopter ditching. Scary stuff...lemme tell ya.

That helo ride out to Hibernia really seperated the men from the boys. We earned our expensive salaries just making the trip to work out there.

Of course...the actual tour on the rig was often worse. Much worse.

I kid you NOT!

And then...there was the trip _BACK_.  

They paid us well to work out there in those early days. VERY well. I earned more in two months than my dentist took home in a full year. (and he was a good dentist!)

It wasn't enough.


----------



## SINC

Ahem, getting back to the weather folks, it is -16 here this morning and it is expected to stay that way for the rest of the day with a low of -20 this evening. 

Lows for the next three nights are forecast to be -30, -32 and -35 as a big Arctic high sinks down upon us.

The good news is that those Arctic highs always bring beautiful deep blue skies with the odd very white fluffy clouds. It puts hoar frost on the trees and turns the landscape into a shimmering post card.

If this happens, I will get out my trusty digital camera and share it with you all. I may even have to plug in the Buick.

Now if you will excuse me, I'm gonna run out and bring in my brass monkey!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you some sunshine for some warmth. It is +4C here in St.John's, but cloudy. I was out washing the car just now with some clean rainwater saved up from the past few days.


----------



## MacNutt

Rained all day today. But much of the snow is still with us and the hill is still impassable. More is scheduled to melt off tomorrow....but the snow will start falling again during the weekend.

Funny....it didn't mention anything about this in the brochure.


----------



## SINC

It is -24 here this morning and we might get to -18 later today, but then back down to -30 tonight in the first of three very cold nights.

Cheers


----------



## darntootin'

Good morning and happy new year!

It's -1C and sunny... no wind... and it looks like it will stay this way until spring...


----------



## darntootin'

How things can change...

Halifax/Dartmouth:

3:00 PM
Mainly sunny - temp. (-1C) - wind chill (-8C)
Wind speed: WNW 31 KMS gusting to 51 KMS 

Where DID that wind come from?


----------



## SINC

Same thing here darntootin'.

Except our surprise cam in the form of unforecast snow. About 6" of the stuff. Oh well, it looks clean out there again.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about 2cm of snow overnight. Last year, at this time, we had over 50cm of snow on the ground compared to today's 2cm. Lucky us.

Paix one and all.


----------



## Bolor

Hi all
We have had ~30cm snow in the olast few days. It seems I am out shovelling snow all the time now. At least Dr G's rain stopped and we got back to a reasonably normal winter. Sun came out at noon today but didn't warm things up as much as I had hoped ... to -12 C. No too bad tho'... enjoyed the XC skiing.


----------



## Bolor

Soory ...
Forgot to wish you all a VERY Happy New Year


----------



## SINC

That is much better than here Bolor. Currently -26 and still headed south.

Cheers


----------



## darntootin'

Bolor...

If... "Middle age is the awkward period when father time catches up with mother nature."

Then is old age when father time wins the race against mother nature?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, as my grandmother would say "Kvetch, kvetch, kvetch". First it's too cold, so I send you some warmth. Then there's too much snow, so we send you some rain. Do what we do in Newfoundland and Labrador -- take the weather in stride.


----------



## LGBaker

Gaacckk! Sinc says;


> Currently -26 and still headed south.


In the south, its -10 C and snowing nicely - tight, squeaky snow - the best kind.









Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Bolor

Darn tootin' you nailed it. Now we just have to figure out when we hit old age ...
Dr. G, I wasn't complaining too much, just worn out from all the shovelling









Sinc, you realize , of course, that we will have your weather in a couple of days. We always seem to be two or three days behind you (weather wise that is). But hey, this is Canada. We're supposed to have winter


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I understand your frustration. We have had 51 FEET of snow here in St.John's the past three winters. So far, this winter, we start the new year with an inch or two on the ground. A free cup of hot chocolate is waiting for you in the Cafe Chez Marc in the Shangri-la Club House whenever you feel the need. Paix.

It's sunny and -1C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## SINC

LGB, when I used the term "headed south", I meant it as "down" or dropping temperature, not the direction the cold was traveling.

It is kind of like the term "mammaries north" to describe being on one's back.

It is very cold this morning at -28 with a brisk wind bringing the wind chill to feel like -40.

A high today of only -24 and dropping to -32 tonight with wind chills in the mid -40's.

A day to drive, not walk I'm afraid.

Cheers


----------



## jrtech

-21 with a north wind of 20 km and a predicted high of -18, seems we are starting the New Year off on the chilly side.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Dr.G for the hot chocolat. Much enjoyed after another hour of shovelling. At least we haven't hit the -30 to -40 temps we usually get at this time of year. This is a good thing. 
We are not in the snow belt so we usually don't see big dumps ... 4 to 6 feet on the ground for the whole winter. 51 feet is a lot more than I could handle. The house and everyone in it would be buried. That would not be a good thing


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, keep in mind that that 51 feet was over three winters of 21 feet, 13 feet and 17 feet last winter. Still, when we don't get our rain in Dec-Feb, the snow just keeps piling up.

I think I shall extend the free hot chocolate for all for the rest of the winter.


----------



## SINC

Well by 1:00 p.m. it has "warmed up" to -30.

So much for our high of -24.

I wonder how cold it will really get tonight?

-32 seems wrong now that it is already -30.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what are a few degrees between friends??? Of course, a few degrees could mean the difference between your eyeballs freezing or not, so I guess it is important to know just how cold it is in that section of Alberta.


----------



## SINC

I just took the wife in to Edmonton to go to work, (eldest son has my 4 x 4 returning our grandson to Fort McMurray, some 460 km North of here. Youngest son has her van taking people to a function today). SO, the new 1980 Riviera was pressed into action.

It has now "warmed" to -32 and is still dropping at 5:30 p.m.

My best guess is that it will hit -36 or better tonight. If it gets to -40, all is equal in both F and C degrees.

Don't you just love it when this happens?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

"My best guess is that it will hit -36 or better tonight. If it gets to -40, all is equal in both F and C degrees.

Don't you just love it when this happens?"


NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moscool

Well Dr G. a couple of hours of snow in Paris yesterday which hapilly melted before we hit the road today for our channel tunnel crossing. Very romantic though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, springtime in Paris is romantic. Snow in ANY major city is a pain.


----------



## SINC

Oh Boy, some good luck. Still -32 at 10:00 p.m..

There may be hope yet!

Cheers


----------



## redheadgod

He he it is -30 in Whitehorse also. I love it when the south gets as cold as it does up here. And even better when we are warmer!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, -41C with the windchill in Edmonton. Hopefully, you are a bit warmer. Have faith, my friend, spring is just around the corner.


----------



## SINC

Good morning all. The thermometer on our kitchen window reads -38 this morning, which by some standards is considered a tad chilly.

We get about two weeks of this weather every year and it is kind of normal.

I have shopping to do and will get out and get at it this morning.

Thankfully, there is no wind, and as long as it stays down, it is bearable.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife tells of the tale when her mom sent her, along with her brother and sister, off to school in Edmonton. It was make school or die it was so cold. They actually received a certificate for coming to school on a day when even the RCMP refused to venture outdoors.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., my daughter's 2003 Nissan Xterra would not start this morning. I will now venture out to the garage and get my trusty battery booster pack that I carry in the motor home in the summer. It is sitting fully charged in the heated rear garage, in which also sits my youngest son's souped up Mustang with brand new paint that he wanted to protect from the elements this winter. Thus my '80 Riviera sits out in the cold in front of said garage, but it is plugged in so it should start.

We plugged in the Xterra at nine this morning, so I will give it a try with the booster about noon.

The wind has come up and the temp with wind chill is in the mid -40's, so I will wear my woolies today. My trusty Tilley winter hat has not only ear flaps, but a forehead warmer flap as well, a welcome addition on a day like today.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Success! The Xterra started on its own with being plugged in for three hours.

But baby it is cold outside. My neighbour walked his dog and look what happened:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, all kidding aside, it is not recommended that doxies do a great deal of walking in bitterly cold weather because their chests are so low to the ground. Of course, that appears to be a Scotty in the cartoon, and they are "built tough" in Scotland. Just ask Macnutt.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., did you not notice that IS macnutt in the cartoon?

Note the tartan headgear on the laddie!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am not sure that Macnutt likes dogs. If I recall, he is a cat person, but I might be wrong.


----------



## MacNutt

I _LOVE_ dogs Dr. G! :cool

I am a big fan of pretty much every critter, but cats and dogs are my instant buddies.

My rather youngish girlfriend has a small black dog who has adopted me as her second best buddy. When I visit several of my other friends, their dogs come out to welcome me first, in a big way.  

I just love dogs. They can tell. They love me right back.

I wouldn't change this situation for the world. Trust me.   

As for the cartoon....

The guy is much too tall to be me. Also, both of his arms are the same length. My right one is sort of short, and my left one is so long it drags on the ground when I shuffle along, drooling and babbling.

And the "tartan" is dead wrong. It seems to be a generic form of "dress Stuart" (All the proles use this sort of non denominational semi Scots war dress. They have no idea)

I only wear "Hunting MacNaughton".

Just like my ancestors.

For....oh....about the last twelve hundred years or so. Bit of a tradition .

To say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Macnutt, I thought that you were allergic to dogs. Glad to know that you like dogs and cats. Did you ever post the picture of yourself? If so, I missed it. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Wow, it warmed up overnight and is now only -32. Today once again will be very cold with high wind chills. Some relief is forecast by tomorrow.

But it's a DRY cold.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what do you define as "relief" from this extreme cold???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., that would be overnight lows in the minus 20 range, and daytime highs in the -15 range. Normal temps for this time of year.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your norms are out bitterly cold days/nights. Currently, it's -1C with a bit of light snow.


----------



## SINC

Heck it's not THAT cold Dr. G..

Why some of our birds never even bother to fly south for the winte. This taken today about a 5 minutes ago:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/PhotoAlbum9.html

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, last winter, I watched the magpies sunning on my father-in-law's back deck. It was the first time I ever saw this sort of bird. It is colder in parts of Labrador than in you part of Alberta, but many people would be dropping dead (or at least walking over my dead body) if it ever got that cold here for an extended period of time.


----------



## SINC

Another windy day is in the offing and that spells COLD. With wind chills, today will feel like -30 once again.

The FAM* is still upon us and is not scheduled to move off until Wednesday.

*FAM = Frigid Arctic Mass although some people, extremely tired of long cold spells, tend to change the first word of the acronym to better demonstrate their level of frustration with the weather.

Cheers


----------



## Nick

I woke up to a wonderful morning today at -34.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C, but with a windchill of -9C. I have stoked up the wordstove to watch the hockey game. The wonders of wireless.


----------



## SINC

With the FAM still firmly entrenched, it was a tad cool out there today, but not unbearable.

More of the same old, same old tomorrow, but better things ahead so they say.

Time will tell.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I think your "fam" has spread to us. We're getting -30 at night and -20 to -23 during the day. It's expected to last until the weekend ot later. At least the sun will shine and I'll be watching it from my window. (Too cold for me too, Dr,G)


----------



## Dr.G.

It's is coming this way as well. This shall be the first week when we don't get above -1C here in St.John's. It might even get down to -8C, which for us, in early Jan., is cold.


----------



## MacNutt

Our snow hasn't gone away due to constant below-freezing temperatures both day and night around here. About six inches of the dread white stuff at my place these days. Making the twisty mountain roads around here into totally evil....truly frightening things.  

We finally managed to get out, late New Years Day, to service some of our local customers. It's been incredibly busy.

Now...we have a "once-per-decade" record snowfall predicted for tomorrow. This cold arctic air that has been hanging over our southwest coast like a bad habit is going to be met by a massive rainstorm that is headed up here from the southern Pacific. We could get SEVERAL FEET of snow before the Pacific air pushes the arctic air out of the way.

At that point it all turns to rain. We hope. 









What a mess. Pray for us poor sinners, in our time of need.  

(I'll be stoking up the woodstove till it glows cherry red....and dreaming of a beach in Cuba)


----------



## Dr.G.

This sounds like the winter we experienced in St.John's four years ago. We had five major blizzards in a span of 15 days. All told, we had in excess of 21 FEET of snow in St.John's that year. Good luck. If you need help, I shall send the Doxie Digging Crew out to help you with supplies.


----------



## MacNutt

I heard about that 21 foot snowfall, Dr. G. That is, by any measure, a LOT of snow! 









I bet it even tested the normally good humor of your fellow Islanders.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, actually, the snow fell mainly in the St.John's area. I was teaching various web courses that winter, with students all over the province/country, and few had any problems on those days when St.John's was closed due to blizzards.


----------



## SINC

Oh boy, only -21 this morning and on the way up to -12.

It's almost spring-like after the cold of the past 10 days or so, and better things are in the works for tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Good morning Sinc.

Glad to hear of your reprieve from the bitter cold.

-34 in Cranbrook at present. The Arctic air tends to sink into the Rocky Mountain Trench and remain after it has left other places. If the temperature goes much farther south, it will meet some mammaries headed north.

Macnutt - is it snowing yet? I see some overcast against the moon, It will likely start to snow here before evening. You have my sympathies and I hope you provisioned yourself well till SSI returns to normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc/LGB/Macnutt, I think that it's best if you keep your cold and snow on that side of the country. It is currently a sunny 0C here in St.John's, but some possible snow and cold weather is predicted for the next few days. If you would all be so kind as to keep the snow and cold on your side of the continental divide, then we here in Atlantic Canada would be most appreciative. Merci.


----------



## SINC

> If you would all be so kind as to keep the snow and cold on your side of the continental divide, then we here in Atlantic Canada would be most appreciative.


Ahem. 

I hate to disappoint you Dr. G., but I for sure, and possibly even LGJ, are on the same side of the continental divide as you are. 

macnutt on the other hand is on the "other" side for sure.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

You are right!!! My mistake. Mea culpa. I shall advance to the back of the class and give up my "A" in geography.  Well, you may send you water eastward into the Atlantic Ocean, but if possible, might you keep your bad weather on your part of Canada??? We here in Atlantic Canada have more than our fair share of traumatic weather. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Most of you have heard me write of the winter "blue sky" that comes to Alberta when it is very cold.

I snapped a picture out my computer room window at noon yesterday to demonstrate what I mean.

Click here and then on "start slideshow" to see for yourself.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sky. You do have a lot of snow. Last year, if that picture was in St.John's, the snow would have been up to the door handle of the car. We only had 17 feet of snow last year.


----------



## SINC

Watching the weather forecast for the west coast makes me feel for macnutt.

He could be stranded in that remote location of his, and if the phone line doesn't snap, he could do nothing but post for days on end!

Scary stuff!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we could send out the Emergency Doxie Rescue Team. Mayor Mel Lastman asked for our help rather than call out the Canadian Armed Forces during the bad winter in TO. The doxies could tunnel out a passage to Macnutt, allowing for food (and fine Scotch) to be brought in to him. Or, they could carry him out via Doxie Dogsled, with is sort of a luge pulled by doxies rather than the traditional dog sled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I checked out Environment Canada's report for Macnutt's region of BC to see what sort or perils the Doxie Emergency Rescue Team would face. This is the "horror" that was being forcast -- 

From Tuesday evening to Wednesday evening we expect : 1-3 cm of snow and close to 10 mm of rain.


----------



## MacNutt

I have no idea what you accessed Dr.G... but Environment Canada has been issuing snow warnings all day. Streets are closed, schools are out, businesses are shut down and we are told that we will have as much as 30cm of snow by wednesday morning. that would be on top of the 10CM that is still hanging around my place because of the continued arctic weather (minus twelve at one point during the weekend)

This is all over the south coast of BC. It is less in the Victoria area, but much worse where I live. My personal weather window shows a massive snowfall right now. The worst in seven years. I am totally snowed in.

Perhaps that Environment Canada report was for an isalnd on the _wrong_ side of the Continental divide?


----------



## MacNutt

Environment Canada is now saying that our heavy snowfall will change to freezing rain sometime late tonight. 

That freezing rain will land on the big branches of huge evergreens that are already straining under a record snowload.  

Branches and trees that are growing very close to all of our power and phone lines. And our houses. Mine, especially.

Oh joy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I went to the Salt Spring Island website and they had a link for Environment Canada and the Weather Network. This is the weather they are communicating to the outside world for Ganges. So, don't shoot the messanger, and if you see a doxie with a bottle of single malt scotch on it's back, don't shoot it either.


----------



## MacNutt

I just went to gulfislandsonline...which is where I expect you got your weather info...and they are actually linked to something called "Accuweather".

Whatever the heck that is.









Environment Canada's website shows a big orange banner over the Vancover page that says "SNOW WARNING CONTINUED". 

I checked. Two disconnects and fifteen minutes spent doing it, as well.

Now we both know.


----------



## MacNutt

Marc...you know I hate guns. And I didn't have the foresight to lay in a supply of single malt before the storm hit. If I see a charging rhino with a bottle strapped to it's back, I will welcome it. Let alone a speeding doxie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, sorry, I forgot about you aversion to guns. I know I received an private message from someone that said if I did not get a Mac and stop posting about doxies that they were going to come and shoot me.....or shoot the doxies.... or teach the doxies to shoot.........or something like that.

Here is the site I went to for my SSI info. http://www.saltspringguide.com/welcome.htm
Thus, don't throw a snowball at the messanger or the doxies.


----------



## MacNutt

That's a local real estate guide, Dr.G. And it connects to 
The Weather Channel"...not Environment Canada.

Trust me...we have had a record once-in-a-decade snowfall for this area. It is over a foot deep at my house and still coming down. Think about what that means in a place with steep twisty roads and only a couple of snowplows. The only way I'm gettin outa here is on foot. And it's about an hours hike to get into Fulford..which is too small to be even called a hamlet.

Ganges would take half a day to get to on foot. Lots of hills between me and there, as well.

BTW...if you go back to that site, you can see my property. Or part of it.  

The middle photo of the lush green valley surrounded by mountains is Fulford Valley. My place is to the far right of the photo and about halfway from the top. It extends well out of that particular picture though.

The lovely evening shot is a photo of Fulford Harbour, probably taken ftom the ferry. That's what I see when I leave the Rock.

And...just for the record...I never threatened you with anything because of your PC habit. I simply said "get a Mac and join the rest of us".

I meant that...and I'm glad you finally did.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, you live in a beautiful spot, with or without snow.

Re "That's a local real estate guide, Dr.G. And it connects to The Weather Channel"...not Environment Canada.", unless the Weather Channel gets it's weather info from Tim Hortons, EC provides the forecast, the WC broadcasts this forecast, and, seemingly, the real estate agent changes the forecast. For all we know, Fulford Valley has been stripped of all vegetation, or has a proposed strip mine and doxie ranch planned for the spot!!!  I shall trust your reporting of the weather rather than this person's postings.


----------



## SINC

Still -21 with wind this morning making it feel very cold again today. No relief is forthcoming until the weekend when it will warm to -3, but then quickly fall back to the -25 to -30 range next week. Not an entirely pleasant thought.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

Chillin' here...brrrr - not hot tub for me - windy and very criiiisssssssp.


----------



## Bolor

-31 this AM with a wind (-42 with wind chill). High to day is -24 (-30 with wind). At least the sun is shinning and the moon is full aaaarrrroooooo


----------



## Dr.G.

What is it with Canadian weather this winter??? It's currently -2C here in St.John's which melted away the 2cm of snow flurries we had this morning. Granted, I am not complaining, but something is very wrong with the winter here in Canada this year. I don't want to see lots of snow this winter here in St.John's, but I wish the rest of you would get more normal temps/snowfalls to balance things out in this country.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I read in the morning paper that we have only received one third of our normal snowfall so far this winter. That has been the case for several winters now and adds to our summer drought problem.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, even after last winter's 17 feet of snow, we had some water rationing for a couple of weeks here in St.John's because of a very hot/dry late June/July and early Aug. I know that the lack of snow has hurt the folks in Calgary over the past few years as well. My heart really aches for the Alberta cattle ranchers, rather than the home gardners, in terms of drought and Mad Cow bans.


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., it has been a tough few years. I think you would see a smile on most faces if we got some really big dumps of snow. Both the pastures and the grain fields need it badly.

The mad cow scare has had a devastating effect on some rural communities, and I continue to marvel at the way we, and our fellow Canadians have kept up their consumption of beef. It is a beg help in a poor situation for cattle producers. And it is appreciated, believe me.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Max and the four doxies do their part for the Alberta ranchers. They are all on a natural diet of Grade A Alberta beef, local chicken, vegetables, eggs, oil and vitamins, etc, all ground up, and fed to them twice a day.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear that Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard is not bare Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

Cranbrook is situated in the Columbia River watershed and sends its fluid contribution into the Pacific Ocean at Portland, Oregon.

The weather is balmy @ -20 this evening in between light snowfalls. Bolor, you make me shiver when reading how chilly it is in Timmins.  

I really like winter. I am particularly fond of the the last two days of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a Sinc-like -9C this morning (thankfully, no windchill).   The few centimeters of snow that fell overnight has no real weight to it because of the dry cold we are experiencing. Strange....


----------



## Bolor

Still in the deep freeze this morning. No wind today thankfully. Clear and cold. -38 and high -28. Time to pull out the long johns  
If you're interested look at this


----------



## Bolor

LGB, we get a week or two of this every year. If you check the link you'll see that this is not the norm. The good news is that it's not snowing


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I can't imagine what the snow might feel like in those extreme temps. It would be like styrofoam, with an inability to compact for making a snowball.

Luckily, I am teaching four web courses, all from home. I start at 7AM and go off and on throughout the day until about 11PM. Thus, I am able to work without interruptions, take the dogs out, shovel, check on ehMac, and never have to move the car out of the driveway.


----------



## SINC

It is -19 this morning and headed for a high of -7, the warmest day since Christmas, but as you can see here we are headed downwards again with not much let up in sight.

I don't mind the low temps, but the wind is tough to take some days. It cuts right through you.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I had better send some hot chocolate out your way as well, especially for this weekend.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G., the snow is so hard that there is no give in it ... hard as ice. Of course the sand and salt just sits on top and will eventually blow away.
Sinc, ....I'll trade you


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it's hard to envision salt that does not melt snow!!!   I believe you, but it is hard for me to fully understand. I am not a cold weather person. I came to St.John's after spending five years in the state of Georgia, two in southeaster GA (Waycross, GA), so my body was adjusted to hot and humid weather.


----------



## Bolor

Dr G. Salt will not melt the snow below -17C ... or there abouts. The cold here is a dry cold, so you can dress for it. Not like a damp cold where the wind rips right through you. I prefer Timmins weather to say Trana where snow is usually wet and turns to ice as soon as you drive on it (I lived there for three years). Here you can get away with a good set of all season tires and not run into trouble. In BC you need winter tires and sometimes chains for the tires.
Cars here (as they are in Edmonton) with block heaters. We have a remote starter ... it's nice to get into a warmed car in witer and a cooled car in the summer.

The bottom line is that it's not too bad here. Lets face it ... -40 is cold, dry or not, just like +40 is hot ... dry or not
But that will happen a couple of times during the winter and I usually stay hunkered down. When it warms up to say what Sinc is going to get for the next few days, I do a bit of cross country skiing at out local club. That will work up a sweat


----------



## Bolor

I don't know how the double happened ... just lucky I guess


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, my wife says the same thing as you re the weather here in St.John's. She was raised in Calgary, so the cold wet winters seemed to throw her, along with our lack of sunshine.


----------



## MacNutt

The big meltdown is in full swing out here. Plus nine today!  

This was the very first day in the last EIGHT DAYS that I could get a vehicle out of my driveway and down the long twisty hill. The phone has been ringing off the hook and everyone seems to want water deliveries. I worked from 7AM till after eight tonight without a break.

Thank goodness we don't have to go through a major snow event like that more than once or twice every decade. One of my neighbors lost all the lemons off his tree! The pineapple crop is totally shot.

(I'm kidding about the pineapples. But not the lemons)


----------



## Bolor

Glad to see things getting back to normal for you macnutt.
Our temp is -43 this AM ... heavy fog that will eventually burn off and form ice crystals. Ice crystals looks like a powderey snow that forms from the fog on a crisp, cold morning (for those of you who may not be aware). 
High today is -28C. No wind so far. I'm heading over to The Shang for my morning hot chocolat


----------



## SINC

Wow Bolor, that is a cold one!

Happy to say that it is only -19 here today and believe it or not, we are supposed to reach -2 today. I will however, believe that when I see it.

Cheers


----------



## elmer

-24, -35 with the wind chill today ... not used to this!! :brrr:


----------



## Bolor

Elmer, I will take my -43 to your -35 (with wind) any day. That high humidity cuts right through you. You have my sympathy. BTW it has warmed up to -30 by now and headin to a balmy -28 ... still foggy tho' ...


----------



## (( p g ))

Go ahead. Laugh.


----------



## SINC

A clear and sunny day at -17. They say that we will get to -2 this afternoon, but I say we don't stand a chance of getting there when it is this cold at noon.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

You all are putting me to shame.     Here I was, all set to let you know that the air temp overnight here in St.John's was -10C (with windchill down to -14C), and now I feel foolish even considering that this would seem cold to many of you. We did have some drifting snow overnight, so I have some weather to announce.


----------



## Bolor

No one is laughing at you PG. I have felt the ravages of an Ottawa winter ... not nice. We don't get the damp winds you get; colder but dryer temps. We also don't get the wild swings that you can get either. Once winter sets in, it's here for a long tims, not a good time


----------



## (( p g ))

> I have felt the ravages of an Ottawa winter ... not nice.


That's quite a statement coming from a guy who lives in Timmins, no less!









If there is consolation for Ottawa residents, it's that our cold weather never lasts very long...and we get an early Feb thaw almost every year without fail,


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you for your kind words, Bolor, but I am feeling like an outcast. Everyone has bitterly cold temps to report, and I have nothing but lots of snow, rain, fog, sleet, ice storms, fog, more snow, more rain/sleet/fog/drizzle/sunshine and more snow (all within a few hours of each other), and lots of wind.   So, I guess I shall have to be content with being an outcast..........sitting alone in my mounds of snow with my iBook..........scratching out an existence selling doxie fur mittens.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G.:


> I guess I shall have to be content with being an outcast..........sitting alone in my mounds of snow with my iBook.


Just so you know we don't think you are an outcast, this is from all of us:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. Just what I needed today -- a Hobbit flasher! 







 Still, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G. You should not feel left out in the cold. It's already -31 @ 7:00 PM heading for -42. Do you really feel badly about that? I don't think so ...


----------



## SINC

Bolor, since it is that cold, I put on a pot of coffee for you.








Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Bolor (re being "left out in the cold"). Still, it is cold by St.John's standards for Jan. with -10C.

Sinc, that icon reminds me of a joke --
"Waiter, this coffee looks and tastes like mud!"
To which the waiter replies, "That's to be expected, since it was 'ground' this morning."


----------



## SINC

That's our Dr. G., always thinking!








Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Another good one, Sinc. As well, another cold day (by St.John's standards) with a dry -7C this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Cold and clear - finally ventured to the hot tub with a hat on. A classic winter day. Wind from the north, clear skies and damn cold for this part of the country









I see we've unleased a creative streak in Sinc. Good on you  
I







visuals.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning here at only -12. Forecast for today is to be in the positive numbers, a welcome change for us all after the extreme cold of the last two weeks.
MACDOC


> I see we've unleased a creative streak in Sinc. Good on you. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> visuals.


Only a streak? Well, OK








Cheers


----------



## SINC

Positive numbers my butt.

i have just returned from a trip to the grocery store to pick up a few items. The store is located 8/10 of a kilometer from my house.

The trip there and back for the 17 items I purchased took one hour and 15 minutes.

The reason? It is raining! Yes, raining and the temperature is -6 degrees. It has been raining for three hours now and the ice is a half inch thick on everything out there. If it does not stop soon, we will begin to lose tress and power lines which are currently sagging.

Traffic is at a standstill. Not one sanding truck to be seen either. (It IS the weekend you know.)

Help. Let me out of this place!


----------



## MacNutt

Back to 10C around here. Just small scraps of soggy snow left in the corner of one field. Everything is soaking wet. But they say the sun will shine tomorrow...and we may get into the low teens.

I was housebound for eight days! That's a new record! Thank goodness it's all over now.

Back to normal. About time, too!


----------



## darntootin'

-15C -partly cloudy - and dark!
WIND 13KMS...
WIND CHILL IS -22C!!!


----------



## SINC

-11 this morning and headed for plus one today. I sure hope so. We need to melt off the coating of ice that turned our roads into a skating rink yesterday.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet cloudy -5C Sunday here in St.John's. The doxies are having a ball running around Churchill Park in the dry snow.

Good morning, Sinc. You are up and about rather early.


----------



## SINC

Morning Dr. G., I was up and at 'em at 6:30 your time. Have a lot to do today so got an early start.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 630AM MY time is 3AM YOUR time. Now, when the little hand in on the ...........


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., I do know the time difference. Matter of fact it was 2:50 a.m. when I arose. I fell asleep reading a book on the couch about 8:00 p.m. and was ready to go at 3:00 a.m., see







Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, so it was 620AM! That explains everything.


----------



## BigDL

It was verrry cold this morning actual temperature -23? C with a wind chill of -37? C and the power went out for two hour (around 09:40 hrs. (ast).

About 20 mins. before we lost power I had put the thermostat back to 20? C from 17? overnight. It was getting pretty chilly by the time the power came back on.     

The foregoing emodicon describes more than our emotions with regard to the temperature of the house this morning.


----------



## Bolor

Well, we had the dubious distinction of being the coldest place in Canada yesterday morning at -43.9C. 
We have gotten a bit of a respite today with sunny skies. It was -28 at 7:30 am but is now a balmy -18C. With no wind, it is quite bearable. There is enough heat in the sun to actaully melt the snow on my black car.

Sadly, tonight we are heading back into the deep freeze. They call it the Siberian express ... no relation to the Doxie express ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I don't think doxies could function in that sort of cold. The cold is coming our way, with -14C predicted for St.John's on Thursday. This is no where near the temps you have recorded, but it is cold for us here in the Far East.

Sorry to hear of your electrical woes BigDL. Remember, the Dynamic Doxie Duo X 2 Emergency Express is always ready, willing and able to bring help at a moments notice. Just flash the "D" up into the sky and we shall be on our way.


----------



## SINC

As I glance out my office window, at a balmy -9. I can see the ice sheet beginning to melt off my Buick Riviera in the strong sunlight. Time to venture out, start her up and assist the sun to get it clear of its new coat of frozen rain.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, my friend.


----------



## BigDL

Thanks for Doxie assist Dr. G. 

Poor little Doxie services are being stretched. The Doxie must be lengthening as their services are being required all across the Country.

I hope it is not too uncomfortable for those magnificent little fellows.


----------



## SINC

Although it is only -3, the melt is on in the sun. I took the Riviera to the car wash and sprayed off all the coating of ice. It was about a half inch thick in places and took me 20 minutes to get it off. Then home slowly to keep the slush off the sides and on the splash guards. Looks pretty good now and no more ice to worry about.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, the dachshund is a hearty breed, but I do appreciate your concern.

Sinc, luckily, St. Albert does not use as much salt as St.John's for removal of ice and snow on the roads.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., you hit the nail right on the head regarding our salt use. It IS a lot less than in St. John's.








Matter of fact, we use NONE!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

The doxies navigate through neighbors front lawns to get to the park and avoid walking on the road and salt. Rags, the dog my wife brought with her from Calgary, could never get used to the road salt.


----------



## darntootin'

Dr. G... 



> Rags, the dog my wife brought with her from Calgary, could never get used to the road salt.


Nor could Rusty, my car!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am amazed at the amount of salt they use on the roads here in St. John's. Still, without it, I can't imagine what the roads would be like.


----------



## SINC

After midnight in NL, 8:33 p.m. here and time to shut it down.

Good night to all.

And good morning to Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Plus nine today and raining. We are heading for low teens in the coming days...but still expecting quite a bit more rain.

I feel for those of you who are fighting the ice and snow. One week of that was more than I care to deal with in any given winter. Yeeeccchhh!


----------



## Bolor

I don't think I need to bother posting temps again for a while. Suffice it to say Brrrrrrr. I give up


----------



## SINC

Currently -11 with a high of -4 today.

Forecast for Tuesday, snow; Wednesday, snow; Thursday, more snow. This on top of the freezing rain should keep our roads near impassable for the balance of the winter.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C here in St.John's, but some snow is on the way. Sinc, I recall the great ice storm we had here in St.John's one fine March day. Nearly four inches of ice built up on everything. We were without power for a couple of days. Thank God for the woodstove. Good luck driving.


----------



## SINC

I awaken this morning to yet another session of freezing rain with a temperature of -9.

This is a massive band of rain that extends from Grande Prairie in the northwest to Stettler in the southeast (700 km) and from Lac La Biche in the north to Stetller in the south (500 km).

Now you can see the size of this storm, roughly 3,500 square km. Not much hope of avoiding this thing here in the Edmonton area being smack dab in the middle of it all.

What a way to start a day.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, kidding aside, be grateful that you don't own a doxie (or two....or four!!) that you have to walk on ice. They have feet built for digging, thus, these paws are great on ice. Sadly, I can't skate or curl, so I am hopeless on ice. A neighbor suggest last year that I spread kitty litter on my driveway for traction. There is nothing worse for traction than fine clay mixed with snow and ice. Never again.

Drive/walk carefully, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, even Environment Canada knows the value of dachshunds.

Environment Canada's Official Canadian Weather Warnings
city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park
6:33 AM mst Tuesday 13 January 2004

Freezing rain warning for
city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park continued 
Freezing rain is falling over central Alberta.


At 6:00 AM, freezing rain was reported around the Edmonton area. 

At 6:20 AM, radar showed precipitation, likely in the form of freezing rain from Edmonton through Athabasca. The freezing rain should move out of the Edmonton area by mid morning.

The warm air aloft may start pulling out of the system by the time it reaches the Saskatchewan border, at which time the precipitation should fall more as snow. 

Very slippery road conditions are likely in areas which have reported freezing rain. Please check weather and road conditions before travelling this morning. It is recommended that travelers carry an emergency kit containing flares and doxies for extreme emergencies on the open highway.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Ya Wernt Supposed to use Scoopable Cat Litter!! haha







I've heard of that trick too, but never tried it out, Thanks G, Now I Know!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

VC, never having owned a cat, I got Kitty Litter. Who knew that there would be different kinds. Whatever, it was on my driveway throughout the summer, and only the snow and rain in Dec. seemed to FINALLY wash it away.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Yikes!! It lasted through the summer!? I would not expect that! I don't know if you really used the Wrong kind but Im Glad it went away eventually!


----------



## SINC

You simply have to see it to believe it folks. The amount of sand they poured on the streets of Edmonton has left everything a dirty brown mess. It looks like a mud bowl on any road you take. Now I really do hope it snows to cover up this mess.

Mud in the middle of winter. It's downright unCanadian.


----------



## Dr.G.

VC, it seems to have been made with a sort of clay of silt-like consistency. Still, I let nature take it away rather than wasting water trying to use the hose to wash it away.


----------



## SINC

The freezing rain stopped and the skies cleared and it is now melting at plus 1.

Tomorrow they tell us it will be plus 5. all that means is a very big mess on roads as the ice melts off with the sand. Suddenly the snow in the forecast has disappeared.

Oh well, it IS Alberta.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I said I wasn't going to comment on the weather for a while, but I had to go out this morning. The temp was -38 and wind chill -44. It has warmed up to -27 with a wind chill of -39. Nice eh?
The lows forcast for the next two days is -38 and highs of -27 and -23 and wind chills of -44.

Sinc, freezing rain is not nice and can be hazardous to your health. I'm glad for you that it has stopped. I hope that the mild weather predicted for you comes our way ...soon .....


----------



## SINC

Bolor, I am going to package up some of this warm stuff and send it your way.

Expect it to arrive before the end of the week.

And no, don't thank me, just enjoy it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Ottawa, which is having -30C temps could be sending warmer temps to Bolor. Send doxies!!! I can't tell you the warmth generated by four doxies all wanting to snuggle up in a doxie ball. My wife and I snuggle when they are in their cages. When they are on the bed, it is like having an environmentally friendly electric blanket...........with long ears.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I know what you mean about the environmentally friendly electric blanket.

My daughter's Lhasa Apso sleeps in her room, but my youngest son's chocolate point, tabby cross loves to sleep with me.

Since my heart attacks, I always sleep on my back with my head elevated by at least two pillows.

Neo (the cat) simply hops up on my tummy, churns himself into a ball, and drops right there. He stays most of the night, and believe it or not, I sleep very well with him.

There is a certain comfort one derives from the simple affection of an animal. I go so far as to call it love. I believe animals can love their companions, just like we do.

Each time he crawls on me, my blood pressure drops by half, and that is a good thing.

Cheers


----------



## (( p g ))

Looks like Bolor sent his Timmins weather to Ottawa. Ah well. At least the canal's open tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

Not a bad start to the day at -5 this morning, but that is the good news.

The bad news is they are forecasting more freezing rain this morning. Will it ever stop?

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

-30 degrees *F* at home this morning; not much wind so it didn't feel that bad. Just as cold in downtown MTL but very windy with the airflow over Mont Royal, and the windtunnel effect caused by the high-rise buildings - it's just _brutal_...


----------



## Bolor

-40F & C but little wind. Wind chill this afternoon is expected to be in the -45C range. This system is expected to start moving out Saturday and warming a bit Sundat. I sure hope do ...my furnace needs a rest


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am not making fun of heart attacks, but over Christmas I thought I was having one. I was asleep on my back. Suddenly, I realized that I was having trouble breathing, and that my left arm was numb and with some "pins and needles". I couldn't move my legs.  When I opened my eyes I saw Abby on my chest looking right at me, Rootie was draped over my left shoulder (thus the numbness) and Jack and Daisy were draped over both of my ankles. I realized how terrified I was for a minute, and I can only imagine what you went through with the real thing.


----------



## rhino

Wednesday in Calgary
Now +3oC, High +8oC

Snow melting yesterday as double digits were forecasted.
SINC, I heard about the Freezing Rain in EDM.

Chinook clouds and the warm wind wafting through always makes me smile as I remember my frozen childhood in Edmonton.

For those "Out East", we had your frosty temps a few weeks back through the holidays. Can't say we miss them.

Five day Calgary Forecast follows

Thursday
MORNING CLOUDS
7oC | -1oC
Precip
*
Wind Speed
10 kph
UV Index
Minimal

 Friday
AFTERNOON CLOUDS
4oC | -3oC
Precip
*
Wind Speed
4 kph
UV Index
Minimal

 Saturday
MORE CLOUDS THAN SUN
8oC | 3oC
Precip
*
Wind Speed
6 kph
UV Index
Minimal

Sunday
MORE SUN THAN CLOUDS
7oC | -13oC
Precip
*
Wind Speed
0 kph
UV Index
Minimal


----------



## Chealion

Does anyone mind that I'm going to be wearing a t-shirt and shorts today? After all, it is really balmy now. 11 degress above freezing!


----------



## SINC

Good Morning to all.

rhino, you guys have all the luck down there in Calgary. Nice temps you are getting. But please sent some of it along to Bolor, who had to take in his brass monkeys a week or more ago.

Bolor, hang in there. I know you can take it, but really, enough is enough, isn't it?

Dr. G., speaking of heart attacks, I posted my feelings on smoking and health in the "cost of smoking thread" this morning. You might find it an interesting read.

And finally, the freezing rain missed us this morning. Nice. Now if only we reach our forecast high of +5. Yippee!

Cheers


----------



## Ingenu

My brother-in-law just did a 4 days bus ride to Whitehorse to meet is girlfried.

Minus 14 in Whitehorse.
Minus 25 with strong winds in downtown Montreal.

Guess I'll move to Whitehorse next winter...


----------



## MacNutt

12C above today. It's been like this all week, with several bouts of heavy rain. We loaded the big truck today with over seven tons of bottled water. In our T-shirts. That's pretty much normal out here in january.

The snow we had ten days ago was NOT!


----------



## The Doug

Brrr. 

But it's supposed to warm up a few degrees tomorrow & this weekend. Gonna feel downright balmy.


----------



## SINC

Man if this keeps up, I will have to get out my shorts.

0 this morning with a forecast of +4, but I think we will surpass that.

Love the warm temps, but I hate the sloppy mess the roads have become.

Come to think of it, that is a small price to pay.

Bolor, it is still headed east, so relief is on the way.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Bolor, 

I just looked up Timmins weather and saw the nasty low temperatures. 

I've turned on all our fans to try and help our warmth get your way more quickly!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the weather assist, Sinc. I had to go uptown on the bus this morning and the brass monkeys left the building while I waited for it (about ten mins). Temp at that time was -40 with about a 10KPH wind. Very cold. The good news is that the snow is very firm and crunchy and the skys are blue. 
Saturday is calling for a high of -11 so the effects of your fans will be felt then and will seem downright balmy ... but snow is expected ... sigh ...
This is unusual for us as you probably saw by the "normal" numbers for the area. I feel sorry for places down south that haven't seen this kind of weather for years.
Macdoc will really have to scamper for the hot tub if he ventures out at all


----------



## SINC

Oh my, I just watched the noon news and see the whole of eastern Canada is in the deep freeze. They even showed a frozen fire hydrant in St. John's.

I have to think this is the type of weather that Dr. G. detests and he is hiding out under an electric Doxie-powered blanket.

Now if everyone in the west would please take a deep breath, face east and blow as hard as you can for a few minutes, it should help somewhat.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's -10C right now with 50kph winds. Overnight, we are getting 25cm of snow, which will be followed in the morning with 15mm of rain, which will be followed by cold -10C winds of 90+kph. So, it's another typical day here in St.John's. The doxies love the cold dry snow, but refuse to go outside in the strong wind and rain. So do I................


----------



## darntootin'

Hey SINC!!! 



> Now if everyone in the west would please take a deep breath, face east and blow as hard as you can for a few minutes, it should help somewhat.


It worked in the Halifax-Dartmouth area. The temperature climbed -17C, and the wind chill warmed to -20C.

But the sun came out and washed us all over with vitamin D. It certainly made the pain more bearable...

And we owe it all to you guys out west!


----------



## MacNutt

Holy HOT WEATHER Batman!!







 

It was above 14C today on my delivery route! Inside the glass cab of the big truck it was over 20C! With the windows down!! 







 

I brought a big coat...but spent the whole day in my T-shirt! The sun was shining, the sky was clear and blue...and all the girls were walking down the street in their early spring outfits! Yeeehaawww!

The first blossoms can't be more than a few weeks away!


----------



## SINC

Geez macnutt, you make me want to move out there.

-9 here this morning, but we should be in the low plus figures again today.

I'll settle for it.

Cheers


----------



## Ingenu

Two words : Artic weather.

Minus 25, strong winds, snow and blizzard. Driving is dangerous. Québec's breaking records of power consumption-it's above Hydro-Québec's capacity.

It's really getting on the nerves of everyone.

Macnutt, is there any house to sell on Salt Spring island?


----------



## Bolor

Not quite so cold here today: -30 but the wind chill is -42. The furnace is getting a bit of a break, at least.
The weekend weather they were predicting won't be quite as warm ... highs of -17/-18 and high windchill values. 
Oh,well, I'm off to the shang for my hot chocolat laced with a wee dram.
Care to join me?


----------



## Ingenu

Sure. A strong coffee for me.


----------



## SINC

I guess it is back to the freezer for most of us again.

-20 this morning and the wind makes it feel like -30.

Oh well, the days ARE getting longer.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc: Love your signature of the day  
-30 here earlier this morning with no wind. High expected is -17 with wind and snow (wind chill -36).
Your right about the days getting longer, Sinc. It's still aylight at 5:00 Pm!


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G. 

I saw a picture in the paper this morning accompanied with a short story indicating St. John’s received, what I call, the four season storm snow through rain and back.

The picture showed flooding. 

My thoughts go out to you, the doxies and the rest of the townies, it is not easy living with soooooo much weather in a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, thank you for thinking about the doxies. They love dry cold snow, even mini-drifts of a foot deep (which is about how tall they are). They plow through this light snow like crazy. Heavy, wet snow is another matter. Sadly, the dry summer and fall we had spoiled the two pups and now they hate any wet weather, rain, sleet or slush. The other day was wild, with 20cm of snow followed by 15mm of rain, and then cold freezing winds of up to 110kph. Right now it is sunny and -2C with little wind, so the doxies are outside froliking. Ah, to be young again....or to be a doxie in THIS household.

Sinc, GREAT icon.


----------



## darntootin'

WOW!!

The temperature went from -37C yesterday morning (not the wind chill!) and today I was outside playing with my other car in +2C. Go figure.

It's now 0C.

Only in Canada you say...


----------



## Dr.G.

Darntootin', the cold temps throughout the Maritimes for the past week or so was amazing. We got some snow, rain and lots of strong winds, but nothing bitterly cold in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

darntootin' and Dr. G., I am so glad to hear my efforts have paid off and your weather conditions have changed for the better.

I was out of breath from standing outside and blowing to the east. I finally solved my shortness of breath problem though and here is why you have the nice weather:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is a beautiful night. NO WIND! And at 0C, it is calm and quite. Goodnight my friend, and thanks for the fine weather.


----------



## MacNutt

It has been raining out here, off and on, but temps have been in the low to mid teens. On thursday, when I was driving the big truck in Victoria, I had both windows open...and was contemplating using the AC!!

Strictly T-shirt weather. No question about it!

Out here...spring is just a few weeks away!


----------



## SINC

At only -9 this morning, we are in for a much better day than yesterday. We should be near 0 by mid afternoon. Snow was forecast for yesterday through Wednesday, but so far they are wrong about that as none has fallen.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-20 this AM with ~6" snow ... Wind chill @ -29. I think your huffing and puffing missed us Sinc but still managed to hit the east coast. Oh well, good for them. 
Salt Spring Island is finally getting the weather they are supposed to.
We are heading into another deep freeze, but not as bad as last week's. 

Another good signature, Sinc. It will be interesting to see how long you can hold out ...


----------



## Bolor

Whoda thunk this thread would have gone this far?


----------



## Dr.G.

As Macnutt said, way back when, "I don't think that this will ever turn into a monster thread like Dr. G's "Shangri-la Clubhouse"...but I think that it could be an interesting way for all of us to compare notes on what is happening weather-wise in our particular neck of the woods, on any given day." However, we have reached a point when many are complaining about the weather and no one is doing anything about it. I say we ALL go outside and scream at the top of our lungs, "I hate winter, and I am not going to take ANYMORE!!!!" If that fails to garner the attention of the weather gods, I say we all go over to the Cafe Chez Marc at the Shang and have a hot chocolate.......... with a bit of something stronger.........to help wait out winter.................to help bring on an early spring............... we could all drink to the groundhog..............in hopes of an early end to winter................ or in hope that a doxie doesn't mistake it for a badger and go down it's groundhog hole and ........ well, you know...................... Any takers???


----------



## SINC

Here's to the Groundhog








A nice morning at -6 and headed up. Sure beats the cold stuff short days ago.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, cool icon. You seem to have found a bottomless pit of unique graphics.


----------



## Bolor

-21 and windchill of -31 ... High expected -20 and willchill of -36 Brrrrrrrr.
That's it, I'm heading over to the shang for my hot chocolat. That warm weather from the west just never happened


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it seemed to reach us here. It is a dull day, with no real wind and a temp of -2C. Typical for January here in St.John's.


----------



## MacNutt

Btween 9 and 11C here these days. Gray skies and intermittent rain. Everything outside is soaked.

That's about right for this place in january. Spring is right around the corner, though!


----------



## LGBaker

macnutt says:



> Everything outside is soaked


Great weather for 'shrooms! vroom, vroom...

I have noticed the chickadees doing their feebeee thing over the last few days. Holey moley...signs of spring, indeed.


----------



## MacNutt

I trust you mean the edible ones...not the Psychedelic ones LGB.









Mushrooms grow all over the place this time of year. We used to get the "peace love and bare feet" crowd here every morning looking for a cheap high. At one point, it looked like a miniature version of Woodstock. And the hippies always leave so much trash in their wake! What a mess!

Then I put up a couple of very official-looking signs that said "CAUTION! Landmines!" with a big skull and crossbones on either side of the warning.

Obviously there were no landmines. I knew this, they knew this. But they all scuttled back into their VW vans and rusty Subarus at the first sight of the new warning signs anyway!









Paranoid, eh? Wonder why that is?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, get a flock of dachshunds to guard your property. They are less destructive than landmines. Of course, you might use snipers, but that is not much of an alternative. Yes, a flock of non-mushroom eating doxies is just the thing you need for protection against the hippie hoards that happen to wander on to your haven of bliss. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

At -2, this is a warm as it gets today. The forecast calls for temps to fall all day to a low of -22 tonight.

Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sunny and 0C here in St. John's. You sent the warmer weather out east and we appreciate it very much. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

That warm weather from the west must have hopped right over us and landed on the east coast. Actually, Ottawa had warmer weather last weekend, according to my son

-30 this morning with a wind chill of -45. Warmed up to -23 with a -36 windchill. There will be a slight bump upwards tomorrow, but then back into the deep freeze.

Oh well, at least they have removed the wind chill warning. I wonder how come?


----------



## MacNutt

Really mild and warm out here. But quite wet right now.

This is normal, for this time of year. Lots of cloudy days, many showers. About ten to twelve degrees Celcius, on average.

A few days ago we hit a high of fifteen, in bright sunlight! Victoria does a flower count this month. They usually come up with several MILLION blossoms in January.

Spring is only a few weeks away. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SINC

We received 2 cm of snow overnight which sure made everything look better. We were getting tired of that dirty brown slush.

At -23 it is chilly and the forecast calls for a very windy day. Looks like it will be a bone chiller. But with it so nice and white, I can live with a little cold for a day or two.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we also received 2cm of snow overnight. However, it is only -3 and very little wind. Perfect doxie weather. Just came in from a Ben Hur-like doxie run, where all four run side by side until they try to run around a tree. Then this chariot race turns into a demolition derby.


----------



## SINC

Good description of the doxie races Dr. G..

I can just see them tumbling over each other rounding that tree. But, what do they do at a fire hydrant?


----------



## SINC

Oh great!

We got more freezing rain this morning.

Streets are like skating rinks and intersections near impossible to manouver.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, drive/walk carefully. Sticks and stones may break my bones, but a fall on the street might break YOUR bones.


----------



## Bolor

Yup ... we still have weather. Still lousey and no end in sight ... sigh ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you should winter in St.John's, which was named by Environment Canada as having the all-around worst weather of any major Canadian city. What is the population of Timmins??? You should come east and enjoy a stay in North America's eastern edge.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G. your suggestion to Bolor, that is if Bolor were to follow your suggestion, reminds me of a catch phrase of an American Television network “time well spent”.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, time IS well spent in St. John's!!! With the weather you folks in NB have been getting, I envision everyone flocking to St. John's or Salt Spring Island, BC. Actually, I say we ALL move out to live there with him. We could be tenant farmers on his property, earning our keep by hauling water, putting up "Beware of Landmines" signs, filling in the inevitable doxie holes, and making sure his life is protected from the "hippie hoards".


----------



## MacNutt

You are all cordially invited to drop by and enjoy our warm (but wet) winter weather.  

But Dr.G has to promise not to bring his collection of machine guns with him this time. Last time he was out here he scared all the raccoons away when he blasted off a couple of clips into the hillside behind the house, at two AM. (He told me that he "heard something moving out there", and "didn't want to take any chances") 

















And you guys all thought he was Mr. Mellow.


----------



## LGBaker

Macnutt and Dr G were discussing:

..."hippie hoards". 

I can recall the influx of non-residents to the Islands and Lower Mainland at harvest time. macnutt. Most of the hopefuls were from Ontario and most needed some instruction in mushroom identification. The best secret field in all of the Cowichan valley was just outside my door, so I met a lot of them. The only ones who really bothered me were those seeking Amanita Muscaria - very risky. 

I feel Dr G has the right idea - that we converge on macnutt's paradise and guard his pastures. I propose sprinkling false Magic Mushrooms in the ditches so that the prospectors go away happy and none of the "guards" have to work too hard. As a weapon, I propose that we hurl G5 specifications until the interlopers depart screaming. Those who remain to listen could be introduced to ehMac.ca.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, you mistook my doxie carrying case and a barking pack of doxies for a machine gun and a rapid fire burst. I have never held a real gun in my hands, nor fired a gun. The only thing I have ever shot was with a camera. 

One wonders if you mistook all of this for a machine gun, what else might you be mistaken about in real life???


----------



## MacNutt

C'mon Dr. G...I distinctly recall seeing you standing on my back porch at two AM in your old bathrobe with a still smoking AK-47 in one hand and a half spent bottle of tequila in the other....the sound of automatic weapons fire still echoing off the far hillsides. 









(Wouldn't it totally blow everyone away at ehmac to find out that their mild-mannered doxie-loving Professor was really just an alias for Hunter S. Thompson...who is currently on the lam in Newfoundland till the heat dies down and the cops call off the search.)

Dr. G is a wildman all right. A serous party animal. 









Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, you must have been wearing the "rose coloured glasses" that Macdoc is always saying you wear upside down and looking through that paper bag you say you wear. In terms of a bathrobe, I have not worn one since I was a little boy, and re "a still smoking AK-47 in one hand and a half spent bottle of tequila", I would not know an AK-47 from a lampshade, and I HATE tequila. So, once again, you are incorrect (I shall let the others fill you in on your other inaccuracies, since I sense that there are many knives being sharpened, with your name on them, in other threads).


----------



## MacDoc

Hmm appears Aislin has summed up the weather for "most" of Canada lately









( Montreal cartoonist )


----------



## SINC

Can you believe it?

Guess what overnight?

Freezing rain yet again. My Suzuki is caked in ice once again and I have to have it in to the dealer in Edmonton at 9:00 a.m. for a recall to replace a possible frayed accelerator cable.

Thank goodness for command start. this will be one morning I fire it up and let the heater do the work of removing the ice before I leave.

We are at -3, our high for the day.

My day reminds me of that old Simon and Garfunkel song, "Slip-slidin' away".

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G Timmins' population is ~55,000 and boasts that it is the largest city in area in Canada. (We may have been demoted to 2nd spot by now, but I'm not sure). 

The current temp is -24 with a wind chill of -37. I had to put an electric heater near the starter cord for about half an hour to get it going. we have lots of drifting with the strong winds.( gusting to 48kphout of the NW)
Brrrrrrr.
As Sinc says "at least the days are longer"


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I think Calgary also boasts the same thing re municipal area. Still, I think Timmins is colder. Anything lower than -10C here in St.Jonh's is COLD!!


----------



## SINC

WE got another 2 cm of snow overnight. That came on top of the freezing rain we got yesterday afternoon AGAIN that coated everything with ice.

At -15 this morning with the wind blowing, it feels like -23. The weekend is forecast to be much colder. Back into the -30 range and stay that way for all next week.

Oh well, the days are getting longer. (I have to keep telling myself that)

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I hope they had a chance to lay down some salt or sand before it got too cold. Snow over ice is treacherous to drive on.

We have -30 and sun this AM. Theere was no wind at 8:00 but the wind chill moved to -40 by 9:00.
Funny though, the kids still seem to walk around with only running shoes and their coats wide open


----------



## (( p g ))

Hey Bolor: your Timmins weather summaries seem to serve me rather well as a day-ahead forecast for Ottawa. 

Here today, it's a balmy -22C, and -34C if you include the windchill.

Ah well...at least spring is only six months away...


----------



## SINC

Bolor, the main routes got the sand treatment. (They don't use salt anymore. I forget what the chemical is called but it doesn't work past -10)

The side streets are very treacherous so I try and avoid them.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

We're back in the deep freeze again and it is expected to stay with us until the end of next week.

We got another couple of cm of snow last night, but we need the moisture so no one is complaining about it. It is forecast to snow every day from today through Tuesday.

Temperatures will be in the low -30's with daytime highs in the mid 20's.

It will be bearable IF the wind stays down. If not we're gonna freeze our patooties.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Day light has arrived and I ventured out for some fresh air. Guess what is falling? Yep. Freezing rain again, but this time in the form of little ice pellets. Thank goodness it is freezing before it hits the ground.

Never seen the like of it in all my years.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## frompc2mac

Bolor I know exactly how you feel. I too am in timmins ontario. This is one INSANE winter if you ask me! Some people remember it being this cold last winter but I really dont remmeber that. Hopefully it warms up soon!


----------



## MacNutt

Been incredibly warm out here of late...

11C to 15C! But raining much of the time. A slight chance of wet snow on Monday evening. But it will certainly disappear by the next day. It always does.

BTW...Dr.G.....

The other day I ran into "Ivan the Terrible"...you know, our local bar bouncer and general tough guy...and he handed me a fifty that he claimed you'd won from him in an arm-wrestling session last time you were out this way. 









He wanted me to tell you that he had TOTAL respect for any guy who could spend several hours licking Jagermeister bodyshots out of the strippers bellybuttons, and then go on and armwrestle the top three toughest bouncers in town down to a whimpering pulp. And leave them all gasping in pain.

He also thought it was really COOL when you jumped up on stage with Joey Ramone and jammed until four AM. Nobody...but NOBODY thought you could swing an axe like that. Guitar riffs that would challenge Hendrix for originality! We were all in total awe.







 

You always amaze us, when you visit out here Dr.G!

You are wyyy too cool!







  

BTW.."Bodacious Brandi" the peeler, says you have a "Prehensile Tongue". She was quite impressed by you!

And she'd like your phone number.


----------



## SINC

Just a tad chilly this morning at -32. Forecast for Edmonton for the next week can be seen here.

The actual temps for our area are always 3 to 5 degrees cooler than in the city so you have to add that on to these forecasts.

Tonight will feel like -38 with wind chill and next week promises more of the same.

Brrrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you some snow for those cold temps???
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cities/can/pages/CANF0253.htm

Macnutt, I again hate to prove you wrong, but that was my twin brother craM. He is the "black sheep" of the family, having been stolen at birth and raised by doxies in the hills outside of Graz, Austria. We found him at a circus side show, The Glassmanagerie, run by Tennessee Williams. We bought him out of bondage, and educated him as best we could. He developed a liking for the ladies and and the "devil rum", and had gained super strength as a child. I sent him off to Salt Spring Island with the doxies the last time they went to visit you for a bit of R & R.


----------



## jrtech

Well we awoke to -20 this morning and a nasty wind of about 20 km from the north. Makes for more reason to stay inside today for sure.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I think you are are going to be worse off that we are after Tuesday.
Our Weather for the next while is here ... Still not nice though
frompctomac. I agree with you that this year is wortse than last. Two bad ones in a row. Maybe time to leave  
Brrrrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

I think we here in St.John's have you ALL beat re the weather. Let's see, where to start? There is already 25cm on the ground, being drifted by 60kph winds. It is STILL snowing, with another 50cm+ predicted between now and this time tomorrow. The wind will pick up a "bit", increasing to 90kph. With the windchill, it is "only" -10C, so we have a bit of a break there.

Just another typical day here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

Another cold one today ... -38 going up to -23. It's supposed to to warm up next weekend now. It keeps moving ahead a week at a time.


----------



## SINC

Current temperature -34.

With wind chill -44.

Today's high -30.

Oh if I could only go back to bed, but it is onward, outward, and off to work I go. More at noon.


----------



## MacDoc

bout right for Mississauga - my van is really stable, traction control and abs and I was all over the place. Nasty stuff and the real storm is yet to come.
We are getting hit with snow off the lake then the main storm with ice will arrive.  

It was very wicked last night after 2 hours at 130 km I hit the front edge of this nonsense and wrestling the van down to 60 was just lovely after a long day of driving - then bridge then driving = tired puppy.
A few didn't quite make it - busy night for the tow crews.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and I am off to the local for my daily pint.

It has not warmed up one degree since 7:00 a.m.

With wind chill, we currently sit at -46.

It will be an exhilarating walk to say the least.

Let me see, touque, parka, scarf, long johns, insulated boots, mittens . . . yep, got everything. I'm off.

Back in a couple of hours.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

Just put your hands up to your avatar - it's glowing


----------



## kps

I see Macdoc carries a digital camera with him, as a professional driver I'm sure you understand why I carry one.

Here is a shot of Kennedy Rd in Mississauga. at approx 17:00 today while I'm trying to get to the airport. It's followed by a shot of my mirror and the traffic behind me....ah, driving in the GTA...  



















That's only about an hour into the REAL storm...I'm in for it all day tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

Now just where are those army guys anyway???  

Actually I swiped that picture elsewhere - yours are much better BUT

Just why DO you carry a camera.??

I'm about to fire mine up as it's getting quite wild out side - sturm un drang.   

Out the front door - wild pictures on the news tonight and the worst is yet to come.









That was a sidewalk







Just add 40-60 kph wind - 

[ January 26, 2004, 11:15 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## SINC

Great shots kps!

Nice to see the view from command central, so to speak.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

I suspected as much. There are times when I wish I had mine just for some beautiful sky/sun conditions.

Looks like S Ontario is in for a double whammy and Mississauga for a triple.
We got hammered early today by lake effect - not the main storm then the next one coming from the south late tomorrow


----------



## lotus

kps and Macdoc, those are great pictures. Makes me want to dish my old 35 m and camcorder and go digital. 

I worked for a trucking company for about a year and other than my regular job was their official photographer, mostly for accidents.


----------



## MacDoc

In the "There is no justice" category - the one guaranteed snow day - sleep in who cares morning the smoke alarm decides it really really really needs me to change it's batteries.....at 4 am.........sigh  

Back to bed...again.

Windy and no snow .....that's not likely to last.  
Round 2 coming up.  

Cue - freezing rain.......oh joy my favorite









Actually I was quite pleased at the low light performance of my camera - that was a night shot on automatic with only ambient light.


----------



## SINC

When I looked out our kitchen window this morning at the thermometer, I could barely see it for the frost build up on the glass. When that happens, I really don't need to see it because I know it is VERY cold. For the record it reads -39.

Winds hills this morning in our area are pegged at -54. All school bus service have been cancelled today. Schools remain open and buses will run in the city only.

I have an auto start feature on my SUV which will run it for 12 minutes. Yesterday, I ran it twice for a total of 24 minutes and the heater was only blowing lukewarm air when I went out to leave for work. However by the time I had travelled a couple of km, the heat was pouring out.

I suspect they never imagined temperatures like this when they built the darn thing in Japan.

Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kps

I've carried a camera with me for years...Polaroids, 35mm, and now digital. Aside from the fact that I like taking all kinds of pictures, it helps me cover my ASSets...if you know what I mean. I haven't had a chargeable accident in over 20yrs, but it also helps prevent fraudulent cargo damage claims, I take pictures of badly stacked skids or if I receive damaged freight at the shipper's...stuff like that. I may have one crate with hi-tech medical equipment worth $500,000, so if the packaging isn't up to standards and the shipper insists that it goes, I bring the camera into play. The stuff I haul either goes or comes by air, so the guidelines for packaging are more stringent. Skids must be banded, irregular items must be shored...pilots hate it when they have 100,000LBS of cargo rattling in the back of the aircraft.


----------



## Max

Thanks for the explanation, kps. Smart move. I'd carry my camera all over the place too but I'm often on foot and the winter weather's brutal on your typical digicam battery. The rest of the year I tend to make up for the winter, though.. never know when a good pic is going to come around the corner.

I assume you also shoot stuff just for the halibut, not just covering your butt while on the job?


----------



## SINC

It is a heat wave this morning. the temp has climbed all the way up to -33, today's forecast high by the way.

Tonight, it will drop to -39 for the last time and should start to warm up tomorrow with lows around -26.

Only trouble is the wind continues to blow and this morning the wind chill is pegged at -46.

Just another day in paradise.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I am cold just reading the windchill factors across the country. -14C with the windchill is the coldest it has been here in St.John's so far this winter, and that is plenty cold for me. I cannot imagine what it is like at -50C!!!!!!

We keep getting reports of how the GTA is being hit with "The Storm of the Century" (all four years of it). That is a typical storm here in St.John's. Sadly, we get at least 10 of those each winter. A storm is predicted for Sunday, which should put us over the 10 feet of snowfall this winter. Such is Life.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, I checked the weather for Edmonton for the next five days ...sympathies mon chum. You are now getting what we got for the last two weeks, and I don't wish that on anyone








Dr. G While your temps are quite a bit milder than the rest of us, 10 feet of snow is a lot! I sure you have a snow blower or at least a snow plow for the Doxies to push








Today, we are downright balmy. Temps at -20 and a high of -18. Winchills are -27 or so, however. we can live with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have experience 27 winters here in St.John's. The least amount of snow we ever had was 12 feet, up to 21 feet four years ago. Thus, 10 feet is way below normal. Of course, we have another three months of winter to go, so anything can happen.

I have no snowblower, just my two arms and legs. The doxies are hitched up to a dog sled to give rides for the local children, so they are no good for helping clear out the driveway. 

I have a friend out in the Univ. of Sask. in Saskatoon. He emailed me to say that the windchill warning was for -59C today. My mind numbs at these numbers. I have been in 112F weather in the Arizona desert in the month of August, and -35C on Portage and Main in Winnipeg in January, but -59C is something my mind cannot fathom. I wish ALL well in this cold spell.


----------



## SINC

> I have been in 112F weather in the Arizona desert in the month of August, and -35C on Portage and Main in Winnipeg in January, but -59C is something my mind cannot fathom.


Shucks, that's easy Dr. G., just think back to how cold it felt on that day on the corner of Portage and Main, and then double it!

Cheers


----------



## kps

Brrrrr, that's cold, SINC.

The "second round" of our big storm came and went. I was surprised how well most of those that ventured out behaved. Never been so glad I own that gas guzzling full size 4X4 pick-up. After being in it all day with the tractor trailer and trying to keep it straight while plowing through 20cm of the white stuff, the drive home in the pick-up was a breeze.

A shot of The Queensway at The West Mall at 13:00 just as the storm started:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sinc, but my mind does not work that way. I can envision double the money with a bet, but with temps.................. I am all thumbs.


----------



## Max

Well, at least it's over. Haven't seen this much snow in TO since Mel had a hairy over it 5 years ago. Lots of shovelling but otherwise it's been fine. Mind you, I haven't had to drive much in it. Commuters must have just loved the past two days.


----------



## BigDL

It is funny. Yesterday Moncton had clear skis and cold -23C. The air and wind stung the exposed skin like your cheeks







er I mean your face. 

Today the temperature warmed up as we have a cloud cover. Currently it is -8C with relative humidity of 75% . Today the air/wind doesn’t sting exposed skin, however the wind seemed to penetrate to the bone.  

Dr. G. et al in St. John’s or darntootn’ or CubaMark in the HRM can probably attest that the wind coming off open water can drive an icicle through your soul.









Why is there a humidex for hot whether and not a similar humidex for cold whether. 

Is this a western conspiracy to keep us far easterners in the dark and let us freeze?  

The wind chill is one thing but the wind chill with the dampness of open water thrown in, *iiissssss,* a whole nother matter.


----------



## BigDL

ooopps meant to say "had clear skies" funny how you don't see thing until too late.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, my wife is from Calgary, and she would rather experience -30C air temp in Calgary than a -3C air temp here in St.John's, especially when the wind is off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## Moscool

Well I'm almost ashamed to report that London finally had its predicted snow storm. About 2 inches and -3. Result: total chaos!

Here are a couple of examples:

Story 

Some photographs (page will update as more are e-mailed...)


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G

My Sister-in-law from Winnipeg says if she were to freeze to death she would rather freeze in -50C whether on the Prairie than face -14C in Halifax. 

She says that in Winnipeg you would quietly fall asleep and die peacefully. She indicated freezing to death in Halifax would be pure anguish and a miserable death.

Soooo much for the lighter side of the news









Anyone any thoughts why there is no "humidex" for cold air?


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, dry bitterly cold weather would slowly lull you to sleep..............forever. Cold and damp weather would be a torture, in that your body would keep trying to shiver to stay warm, to no avail. 

Moscool, 2 inches and -3C is a typical everyday sort of day here in St.John's. Sadly, those couple of inches keep building up and when we get our big storms (12-30 inches) a few times a month, it REALLY starts to build up.


----------



## MacNutt

I hate to do this to you guys, but today it was somewhat sunny and the thermometer was reading 10C. In the shade. We loaded the big truck in our T-shirts.  

But it DOES drop down to about 3C at night. So it is a bit cold, for this area.

BTW...Dr.G...

So that's your twin brother? Wow! Should I hand the fifty to him the next time he's out here...or should I keep it for you? I'm confused.  

Especially since he hijacked a buddy of mines hopped up Jeep at a local houseparty and was doing high-RPM burnouts up and down the street until the cops showed up. He was pretty gassed on Mescal at the time, and I figured he was going to get an impaired charge for sure. But they let him go when he said he was a "highly respected Professor from Newfoundland".

Hmmmm....


----------



## Moscool

You're right Dr G., 2 inches is laughable; but what never fails to puzzle me is the total lack of response from anyone involved until after the trouble starts! This snow had been announced for a week and still about half the transit system was disrupted, airports were closed, etc. Go figure...


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, re the $50, "From each according to his
abilities, to each according to his needs." Thus, give it to craM. Re the carjacking, remember that you can put a shoe in the oven but it won't come out a bagel. He can say he is me, but that does not make the fact real.

Moscool, it's all a matter of perspective. Many people just don't know how to deal with any sort of snow and ice. It's best to stay away from them on the road, and to be helpful to your elderly neighbors.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> Many people just don't know how to deal with any sort of snow and ice. It's best to stay away from them on the road, and to be helpful to your elderly neighbors.


well said, Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, another day, another deep freeze.

Although it is better, as it is only -41 with the wind chill and the temp is -32.

BUT the days ARE getting longer.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Well our about-once-a-year snow is almost over (still slippery out there though), and here are some pics to tell the story. Includes dogs & ducks not used to the white stuff...


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, we had a mild day here in St.John's, with -2C and no wind and no snow. Went next door to shovel out the driveway of my neighbor who is a single mom. She returned home and was thrilled. She asked me if I knew who did her driveway and I replied, "The snow shovel pixies".  

Might I send you three pics of winter here? They are unbelievable.


----------



## SINC

Much milder today at only -35 wind chill and temp at -26.

That however, is the good news.

Nearly the entire province is under a severe winter storm warning for both today and most of the weekend with accumulations of snow between 10 and 20 cm per day.

Ain't winter grand?

Oh we, the days ARE getting longer and the snow will bury that burned out shell of a Buick in my back yard.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. Gs snow pics


----------



## Bolor

Now that's snow! I have never seen anything like that up close and personal.
We are supposed to up to the (minus) single digits by Sunday. That wil be a welcome break for us.
Dr. G.
Please send those snow pixies to Sinc and have them stop off at my place on the way back to newfie-snow-land


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for posting these pics, Macdoc. The backhoe is my neighbor's John Deere rig, the snowblower belongs to the St.John's Municipal Council, the car belongs to my bank (until July). My house is there somewhere.............so are the doxies. Can you spot them????  Just fooling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 10cm of snow is considered "light flurries"; 20cm of snow here in St.John's is consider "flurries"; 25-30cm is considered "a snowfall", and a "blizzard" when they are whipped around by hurricane-force winds; 50+cm is when we start to worry and bring out the heavy equipment.

Imagine what it was like on the praries when SK and AB were being settled?!?!  Now those people were tough.


----------



## MacNutt

Man...that is SOME snow! Whoooeee!









You are all gonna hate me for this, but today is bright and sunny and it was already past 12C when I got up at 8AM. It's quite a bit warmer than that now. I have my window open and it smells a bit like spring out there.

Rained like hell last night, though.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Southeastern Ontario: has warmed up a bit --car doors no longer frozen shut, though hinges creak like something out of an old horror movie when I open the door. Two feet of snow on the balcony. Slightly warmer than the first three weeks of January due to the cloud cover.

... you know it's Canada when 'How's the weather' nets 45 pages on an Internet site....


----------



## SINC

Wow Dr. G., I see what you mean about snow. Our snowfall pales in comparison.

We may break -20 today for the first time in a couple of weeks. Forecast is -19, however wind chill is still -32 so it will be another cool one.

Cheers


----------



## NetMinder

Those are incredible snow pictures. Just exactly what are we looking atÉ Is this some sideroad somewhereÉ Are there houses underneath the snowÉ


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is an average snowfall for here.
Netminder, the trick is to spot the doxies in the picture as they try to get back into the house................wherever the house might be located.


----------



## SINC

It is -31 with wind chill this morning, but the wind is predicted to abate by noon. High should be a balmy -18.

Feels like spring compared to last week.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some wind driven drizzle. It feels much colder than 0C, however.


----------



## MacDoc

Yay warm and sunny - outside in my T-shirt and shorts cleaning 2' of snow off my reading chair.  
Lots of hot tubbing yesterday. All is well in Macdocland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Does one need a passport to enter MacdocLand? Are doxies allowed? Does it have wi-fi support?


----------



## Bolor

Highs for the next few days are -7 to -5 range. Beautiful today ... -9, sunny and no wind. With the sun bouncing off the snow, it makes for tanning weather


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you folks have earned your "moment in the sunshine". Enjoy it and don't get sunburned.


----------



## MacNutt

Beautiful near spring day on friday, but it turned a bit chilly by late saturday. I was having a barbecue with a few close friends and when we went back out on the deck to check the charcoal in the Hibachi....there was a fine layer of wet snow all over the place! It was mixed in with rain and made a real mess of everything. YUCK!









Only about 5C today under lowering skies. Fresh white snow on all of the mountains around my place....but it's raining down here at sea level.


----------



## SINC

Will he? Or won't he?

Tomorrow is the day!









Cheers


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

unfortunately he will
but, we have had low lake levels here in Ontario and could use the snow for higher water levels

every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, St.John's Salty, our provincial groundhog, was eaten by a pack of stray doxies. The origin of the doxies and their whereabouts are not known. However, there are stories about their roamings, especially when the moon is full.


----------



## SINC

At -26, another cool morning here in Alberta, but things are looking up. We are, drum roll please, forecast to be above zero by Friday of this week.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Almost ashamed to report +14 here  but it is grey and semi-miserable, doesn't feel anywhere near spring time... Which is OK 'cuz I'm off to Russia in a couple of weeks, so I shouldn't get any crazy ideas about mild weather


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Moscool. Give my regards to Broadway...........or is that Red Square????


----------



## SINC

Balzac Billie S.H.I.T. (Saw His Image Today)!

Six more weeks of winter. Darnnit!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's Johnny was eaten by a pack of "wild doxies". No spring or summer for us this year until the "fearsome foursome" is found. Sinc, do you have room in your basement for four sweet and loveable doxies???


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., my basement is currently home to my daughter's Lhasa Apso and my son's two cats, who chase each other throughout the house many times a day. I probably wouldn't even notice four more!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have them booked on Air Canada's flight #1313 which should arrive in Edmonton by 10PM your time. I appreciate this. I trust that they won't be any bother. Your house will be protected better tnan ADT alarms. They don't seem to mind the cold, so they should fit in just fine with your climate. 

Thanks again for this good deed. I shall let you know when the "heat is off" and they may return.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I seem to recall you saying your Doxies chase each other around trees and fire hydrants, so I have installed one in my back yard, pending their arrival tonight.








Now if I can just get rid of that pesky neighbour's dog who insist on using it for quite another purpose!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, they are trained doxies. Point them in the direction of this dog, say the words "Kill", "Silent" and "Vanish" and your problems are solved. Doxies have been called "carper sharks", but our four are "stealth stalkers". They are cute and sweet, but highly trained to kill on command and leave no trace of their "mission". Good luck.


----------



## Bolor

Whoopie!!! We almost got to Zero today ...low wind and sun  
More of the same for tomorrow ..."I'm lovin' it"
Got some of Sinc's weather moving our way and the heater on my car seat died and at thos temps, leather can be downright uncomfortable. fortunately, they are covered by warrantee


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, hang in there. Yesterday was GroundHog day, but today is Doxie Day (at least in the civilized world.........wherever that may be). If the doxie emerges from the badger hole, it means an early spring.  If the badger hole is covered over with 3 meters of snow and ice, it means a longer winter...............  Can doxies hibernate!!!


----------



## SINC

An even better day today at -19 with a high of -9.

Slowly but surely, we are headed for above zero temps by Friday.

I think I'll be able to stand it!

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Temperatures have moderated considerably - this week we'll see between -5 and -2. However this evening we're supposed to get 15 to 25cm of snow...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, re your snow, as Bill Clinton often said, "I feel your pain."

Sinc, one of the benefits of doxies is that they LOVE to cuddle. At night, they will keep you so warm that you can turn off the heat in the bedroom. Abby is a little "wiggle worm", trying to get close to you from the outside of the pile, but this is typical of the runt of the litter. Have fun, and send them home when the snow melts..........or on Canada Day, whichever comes first.


----------



## Bolor

We too have 15 cms of snow predicted. At least the weather is a lot warmer than it was. I'll just have to get the snow blower out, that's all

Dr G. Let us know if the Doxies see their shadow today. we could udse some good news









Heading over to the "Shang" and Chez Marc ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the doxies are safe from harm with Sinc. There was a dachshund attach on St.John's Johnny, our local groundhog. There is an all-points bulletin out for four doxies, so I thought it best to get them out of town. Luckily, today is -2C and sunny, with no major snow forcast for the next few days (major snow is considered anything over 30cm).


----------



## SINC

We got to our high of -9 today, but it brought with it many traffic problems.

At -10 the chemical that melts the roadway ice begins to work, thus the intersections turned to skating rinks. Even my 4 x 4 went a bit sideways before it went straight at starts from traffic signals.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Minus 6 this morning.









20 cm of fresh heavy snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -8C, with a windchill of -14C (the coldest yet this winter), but there is blue sky as the sun rises over Signal Hill. Thus, it is a fine morning that greets us here in St.John's. Hopefully, I shall be able to send this nice weather to the rest of you to the west of us.............which is Everyone in Canada.


----------



## SINC

We reached our high for today at 6:00 a.m. of -9.

Now we steadily fall to a low of -23 tonight.

Just another day in paradise!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Bright, sunny dayat -17. Wind chill at -30 however.
The good news is that we didn't get the predicted amount of snow ... more drifting than anything


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, drifting is what kills us here in St.John's. When we get 25+cm of windblown snow, the drifts are 1-3 meters high.


----------



## MacNutt

Beautiful days the middle of this week! Bright sunshine, blue skies and temps in the low teens.  

Me old mum was gardening all day today (without a coat) and she picked a whole handfull of snowdrops. There are several types of flowers blooming right now. 

Spring is not very far away!


----------



## Bolor

-26C, clear no wind. Expected high is -8. No too bad


----------



## The Doug

-5 today, bright and sunny. Lovely.

Same temperature tomorrow... but 10 more centimetres of snow. Gad, I haven't finished shoveling the 20cm of snow we received yesterday. 

February and March seem to the worst months for heavy snowfalls.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy. Still, the snow is slowly starting to melt away.


----------



## SINC

-24 and cold again this morning, but a high of -10 is on the way. That just might seem like summer to us!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now +3 and sunny!!!  Maybe spring is just around the corner.......in 10 weeks!!!


----------



## SINC

Ahh, sunlight and -6. Feels like spring.

Er, wait a minute. What's a spring?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you shall know it's springtime when the ground has thawed and the doxies can start digging for badgers.


----------



## Bolor

It has gotten up to -7. The sun is still shining and there is no wind ... Beautiful (for us, that is).


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, do you have hot summers to go along with the cold winters????


----------



## SINC

Good question Dr. G.

Most summers here are very pleasant at between 18 and 23 degrees. We do get the odd hot spell a couple of times a summer when it gets to 30 or over. 

But Timmons? We'll have to wait for Bolor to tell us.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Bolor live in Timmins, ON, not Timmons, Peru.


----------



## SINC

Alright, already, you caught me!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I should have warned you about the full moon and how the doxies "react" to this event each month. I would advise you to leave your house NOW, and DO NOT LOOK BACK!!!!!    You do NOT want to find out what happens when the moon is full. Trust me on this one.


----------



## SINC

> You do NOT want to find out what happens when the moon is full. Trust me on this one.


Why macnutt?

Oh, wait a sec, that was Dr. G. in his macnutt disguise.

Or was it?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, TRUST ME on this point. Do NOT remain in a house alone with the doxies during the full moon.


----------



## SINC

Oh, I see now, it WAS macnutt!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello! Earth to Sinc!!! Macnutt is on the west coast..........I am on the east coast.........and you shall be in heaven if you don't heed my warning. This is NOT a test or a drill.............the full moon shall soon be upon you so GET OUT NOW while there is still time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Sinc. Hopefully, you shall live to see the sunrise. Paix, mon ami. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Good morning to all, I have indeed lived (to see the sunrise remains to be seen around and hour from now).

At -12 it is a nice morning, no wind and a high of -2 in the sunshine should make for a nice day.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Good mid-morning all. Sorry I'm late, but I wrote a letter to the editer and I got a couple of phone calls indicating support. Kinda fun
Temps at -17 this AM going to -10 with a little snow. Still not too bad.

To answer your question on the summers here: 
The snow is usually gone by early to mid April. Spring can be very nice here. We will also get very hot temps in May ... sometimes the "hot spot" for Canada









We get black flies that take a chunk out of you then sit in a tree to eat it. The mosquitos are large enough that two of them could lift you up and carry you away.









We had air conditioning installed a few years back and it runs most of the time from May to Sept. There are only a few days of high humidity and a good thunder storm will usually clear that and it dries out again. The humidy is approx 45% under normal conditions and temps will hit 30+ C.

The major problem here is that the winters are so long. Autumn is not a nice time here ... 5 to 10 degrees with cold rain until snow that comes in early Nov


----------



## Bolor

Just as a point of interest, we are south of the 49th parallel


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, spring is short here in St.John's, but autumn is faily long and beautiful. I love the fog and icebergs in March-May, so this takes the sting out of a short spring.


----------



## Bolor

We joke here that we go from winter to a short summer and back to winter. If we have a bad summer, then it's winter to fall and back to winter. It's not always bad though. last summer while my wife were touring hot and dry BC and Alberta, it rained here for the full seven weeks. When we got back, it dried up and we continued to have nice weather through to mid October.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, weather is what ties Canadians together, in that wherever you go in this grand country of ours, everyone has a weather story to share.


----------



## The Doug

Sigh...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, it is strange how they declare a "heavy snowfall" advisory in Montreal with a forecast of 10-15cm, but that it is not until we here in St.John's get a prediction of 25-30cm that they give the same advisory. Maybe because we get 5 to 10cm each day, usually, with just flurries, that until we are faced with the "big stuff" it would be senseless to make this prediction. Of course, 10-15cm in Vancouver would be a disaster.


----------



## The Doug

I think a warning is issued not just according to the amount expected to fall, but by the timeframe as well. Most of it is supposed to come down over a few hours this afternoon, with a few more centimetres tonight & tomorrow. I guess I'm shoveling the roof off this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I have had to shovel off meter-deep snow off of the roof three times this winter......and I am deathly afraid of heights.  Still, it has to be done, especially since we can get a meter of snow in a few days, followed by rain.


----------



## The Doug

Our roof has 3 levels and is prone to dramatic accumulation whenever we get snow like this because of airflow patterns & resultant drifting. If we get a foot of snow, it's guaranteed that we'll get a drift about 4 feet deep across the front section of the roof. 

I use a long-handled roof scraper (about 15' long). Very useful & effective - and I don't have to get up on the roof to do the work. Just stand on a ladder and pull, pull, pull. Not that much effort is required, usually. However... all the snow I drag down, I have to shovel away because it falls directly on the driveway, and the front & back patios. That's the part I dread. I don't want to invest in a snowblower, really - but I might take a hard look at the smaller electric models.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, my neighbor loaned my his roof scraper, but there is so much snow, and it is so deep and heavy, that it is simplier to stand up there and shovel it off into the front and back garden.


----------



## SINC

It is 0 at eleven a.m. and although cloudy, a very pleasant change.

I am off to hit the treadmill for 30 minutes, then the bike for 15.
After a quick shower and light lunch, I am visiting my doctor at 1:00 p.m.

I have lost 8 pounds in the last two weeks and I hope he is pleased with my progress. A quick stop at the neighbouring pharmacy for my meds and I will be done for the day.

Then it will be off to the local for Saturday pints with the boys.

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

Going up to +5C overnight. We have some light rain falling right now which shall be replaced by fog, which shall burn away by tomorrow afternoon with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## MacNutt

It was 9C in the shade here today...but almost 13C in the bright sunshine. Which we had plenty of, by the way.

My Mom was gardening all day.


----------



## The Doug

Clear blue sky, brilliant sunshine. Gorgeous, _crisp_ winter morning. The temperature is -15, supposed to rise to -6.

Over the next few days the temperature is supposed to hover between -6 and -1, with no significant snowfall expected. That's fine by me, as I spent half the day yesterday cleaning up after the two snowstorms we had this past Wednesday & Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, windy and +1 here in St.John's. The blue sky almost hurts my eyes.


----------



## SINC

A dull day with a risk of snow, but at only -2, we'll take it.

The week looks good with highs forecast near +6 by Wednesday.

Maybe BOB (Burned Out Buick) will start to melt this week?










Cheers


----------



## Bolor

It started out at -20 this AM but warmed to -5 at noon.
Expectring up to 10 cm of snow ... I know, I know, only a flury by your standards Dr. G., but non the less a nuisance here


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we had 15cm of snow yesterday, followed by 10mm of rain. At least all of yesterday's snow is gone, however.


----------



## SINC

It made it up to +2 today, but the wind whipped up and the "feels-like" temp is -12.

Chilly at best.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

The sunshine is finally carrying a bit of warmth with it these days. Thus, spring is around the corner.


----------



## The Doug

Dr. G., I noticed the same thing this afternoon. Our Himalayan cat, Kobi, was stretched out in the front window, in the afternoon sun. I went to give him his tummy-scratches and noticed the sun's heat. Also - at 4:45 I just happened to realize that it was still quite bright outside. Very nice, and good for the psyche, indeed!


----------



## MacNutt

Bright and sunny and just below 10C here today. We are expecting mid teens by wednesday.

Spring is almost sprung out here.


----------



## SINC

At only -5 this morning, we are headed for above zero again today, but the cloud will linger.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

It's supposed to be an even zero degrees today. Overcast, with some inconsequential flurries. It'll be a bit windy this afternoon. Still, this is a very welcome change from the deep-freeze & awful wind-chill we had throughout January...


----------



## SINC

Hard to believe, but the cloud cover is gone and the temp is now going to +6.

Man, will the roads be sloppy today, but we love it!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Dull dreary day today. The good news is that it got up to -3. The bad news is the temps are going to drop again. Oh well, as Sinc says "the days are getting longer"

Sinc, regarding your signature: Maybe size isn't everything after all?


----------



## Bolor

-18 with snow and a little wind. Expected high -12


----------



## The Doug

0 degrees in MTL this morning, about 2cm of snow expected. Slushy, sloppy. Love it.


----------



## SINC

Plus 2 degrees here this morning, but the wind is howling and has been all night. I have those "whirlybird" vents on our home and they sang all night. 

The wind is steady at 35 kph with gusts to 60 and predicted to continue all day. Early morning traffic reports drifting snow to be a problem both in, and outside the Edmonton metro area.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny, but cold day. The temps later in the week are going down to -13C. This is the coldest so far this winter, and while not anything like what the rest of you have experienced this winter, it is cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful and clear pre-sunrise morning here in St.John's. About -2C with no wind. Tos a fine day for the races............the human races.


----------



## Bolor

Temp @ -17 and windchill -24. High -10 with(normal) flurries ... Not newfoundland and Labrador type flurries.







According to Environment canada, this is about normal for our area. I guess I shouldn't complain


----------



## The Doug

-6 this morning, partially overcast - and ooh-whee the wind is brisk...


----------



## SINC

The temp fell all day yesterday from our morning high of +2 to this mornings low of -24.

Odd thing is that it is now supposed to reverse and begin to climb steadily upwards to a high of +7 tomorrow and warmer on Friday.

Crazy weather, but we will enjoy it while we can.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I wonder what the effects might be on one's health of this shift back and forth re temps???


----------



## Bolor

That is an excellent question Dr. G. 
My wife and I cosidered moving to southern Alberta but we felt that at our time in life that the extremes (aka Shinook) would be difficult to get accustomed to. As I understand, and I may be wrong, Edmonton (and surrounding areas) do not get the Shinooks. Temps there seem to be colder than in Calgary and Lethbridge. 
Does this sound about right Sinc?


----------



## SINC

Yes Bolor, you are right, only the southern areas of the province get Chinooks, (spelled with a "C" by the way)which are simply warm winds that originate from the south Pacific.

The south also gets windy conditions year round. Lethbridge is one of the windiest cities in Norht American, and more so now with the rantings of Dar Heatherington, but that is another story entirely.

In the central part of the province, and Edmonton is central by the way, we don't get those steady winds, nor do we get the temps in the high 30's in summer like they do in the south, except for perhaps a couple of weeks, like the very cold two weeks in winter.

Our climate is really pretty tame compared to Timmins. Our summers are to die for. We get lots of sunshine, not much wind and average highs in the 21 to 25 range. Not too hot and perfect for golf. We have the added benefit of having very long summer days with dawn to dusk running from 4:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m..

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sorry about the spelling Sinc.  I often suffer from the "fat finger" syndrome that also contribute some interesting words









Another so-so day here. Currently -20 and climbing to -9 with more flurries


----------



## The Doug

Grey, grey. -6, windy, light flurries. Yawn.


----------



## SINC

No problem about spelling Bolor, just thought you would like to know it was a "C".

It is -3 here this morning and forecast for a sunny, wind free day with a high of +7.

I like the temp but I had better fill the windshield washers because it will be a mess on the roads. My poor bright silver Suzuki looks dark brown and I hesitate to wash it as it will look the same again in a half day or so.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in St.John's with -4C and little wind. The 10cm of snow that fell overnight was like dandruff. It's impossible to throw, so I just pushed it into a bigger pile until it becomes a bit wetter. Of course, a pile of fluffy snow and four playful doxies makes for a show that entertains all the neighborhood children.


----------



## Bolor

Hmmmmm ... Friday the 13th ...
More snow ... sigh ... expected high of -7. High winds tho'


----------



## SINC

Yesterday was beautiful and +7 with more of the same expected today. Bright sunshine and now wind.

But Bolor, we will watch for black cats given the day you mention. I'll let you know if we see any.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the doxies "bagged" four black cats, which is the limit here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

-1 this morning, overcast and very windy. _Snow-squall_ warning all morning. Tomorrow, back to the deep-freeze, with a low of -22. They say it should last only a day or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, the cold weather is headed our way, with a -17C   predicted for Tuesday!!!


----------



## Bolor

Well, those flurries yesterday turned out to be an all out blizzard. I'm guessing 30cm or so. Now the temps have dropped to -27 and -37 with the wind








Oh well, high-ho, high-ho, it's off to work we go ...
As sinc says "at least the days are getting longer"


----------



## SINC

Seasonal weather today with a current temp of -14 and a sunny high of -7, all about average for mid February.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C, but the bitterly cold weather is only days away.


----------



## SINC

As usual here in Alberta, if you don't like the weather, wait five minutes. It is now cloudy with light snow and a nasty wind making it feel very chilly out there. So much for the forecast fun and sun.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you have to wait FIVE minutes for the weather to change??? We are able to have weather from four seasons in those five minutes here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

We are back into the deep freeze @ -30 (-37 windchill)
High expected -20. Cold again tonight, but easing off a bit for Monday (-12 with more snow  )


----------



## MacNutt

Just went outside for a moment...

The air feels as warm as bathwater and you can smell things growing. The outside thermometer says 8C but it feels even warmer.

We had several outstanding sunny warm days this week (16+ on thursday), and I think they kicked the forest that surrounds my house into "spring" mode.

Too cool.


----------



## Brainstrained

What no disclaimer about Macdoc posts?


----------



## The Doug

-20, windchill is -28. Should go up to -14. By Tuesday we expect to reach -3 or so, and it will stay that way for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

A nice but cloudy morning here at -12.

Today's high +1 with snow flurries all day long. There is a fresh dusting of snow that has covered all the dirty brown slush on the roads and has made it somehow seem cleaner.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's 0C now, but by this time tomorrow the windchill is predicted to hit.........hold your hat........ -25C !!!  







 That's Alberta-like weather!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., if it arrives from the west, please accept our apologies!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Thursday, we had a high of 16C in bright sunshine! All the girls were wearing T-shirts on the streets, and the plum trees in Victoria are almost in full bloom.

Friday was about 14C in partial sunshine and today was 10C under overcast skies. Lows at night are about 7 or 8C.

Spring is only days away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, according to Environment Canada

"St John's: Issued 2:25 PM nst Sunday 15 February 2004 
Today .. A mix of sun and cloud. 40 percent chance of flurries. Wind southwest 30 km/h becoming northwest 30. Temperature falling to minus 3.
Tonight .. Cloudy periods. 40 percent chance of flurries. Wind west 30 km/h gusting to 50. Low minus 16. Wind chill minus 25."

With the wind and cold coming from the west, I think that I may have to explain to those who complain that there are limitations, such as control over the weather, that you possess even in Mr.Sinc's Neighborhood.


----------



## SINC

Our cloud and gray skies have given way to bright sunshine this afternoon. A splendid day for a walk after all.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

The sunshine in Mr.Sinc's neighborhood spread all the way eastward to give St.John's a mild and sunny afternoon. Thanks, Mr.S., for this wintertime gift.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunrise greets me this morning at -10, but headed up to 0, so another fine day in store for us here in Alberta.

Fog patches abound, but will burn off in the morning sun to reveal a sunny and above seasonal day.

And the days are getting MUCH longer!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your "Alberta Clipper" reached us overnight

"St John's: Issued 11:00 AM nst Monday 16 February 2004 
Today .. A mix of sun and cloud and a few flurries. Wind west 40 km/h gusting to 60. High minus 11.
Tonight .. Cloudy periods. 40 percent chance of flurries. Wind west 30 km/h gusting to 50. Low minus 16. Wind chill minus 25.
Tuesday .. Sunny with cloudy periods. Wind northwest 40 km/h gusting to 60 becoming west 30 in the evening. High minus 8. Cold wind chill minus 27 in the morning."

Send in the clowns with Spring!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

In western Labrador overnight, the air temp hit -47C, with a windchill of -62C. Now, THAT is COLD!!!


----------



## SINC

Fog patches have some major highways designated as "very poor visibility" to the north this morning.

At -7, we are forecast to rise to +2 with sun most of the day.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We were supposed to be well above zero on Thursday with the possibility of rain, but the forecast has changed somewhat ... now it's a high of -10 and snow and it's coming directly from Sincland. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.

Dr. G. Aren't you don't live on the Labrador side of your province? -62 with wind is beyond even us


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and sunny with occasional rain and coud. Temps range from 9C to 14C. Cherry and plum trees are in early stages of blossoming and most everyone I know is busy getting their gardens ready for spring planting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, to be forthright, the distance between St.John's and the extreme cold in western Labrador is the same distance between St.John's and Quebec City. Still, it is part of our province, and it was cold, cold, cold ut there.


----------



## SINC

Partial overcast and -7 this morning.

We look forward to warm sunshine and a high of +5 today.

Gotta run fill the windshield washers.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you have a car with a windshield?!? Fancy classic car I am sure.... We have to use an open-air half-track to get around our cul-de-sac these days. The back hoe was buried in the last blizzard, and we have more on the way tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

Apparently Nova Scotia, PEI and SouthEastern New Brunswick are in for a dark and stormy night. We shall see in the light of day what 10 to 20 cm of snow wafted by breezes of 110 km/hr will bring.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, starting at lunchtime tomorrow afternoon, and lasting until breakfast on Friday, there are predictions for 40+cm of snow driven by 125+kph winds, followed by 15mm of rain. A typical March storm, but atypical for mid-February. We shall see. We may need to tie down the doxies.


----------



## SINC

Wow Dr. G., I sure hope it doesn't get that bad.

If it does, I guess the up side is you can still teach via the web, and maybe even have more time for ehMac. All from inside the comfort of your home. But a word of advice, make sure the pantry is full.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

I've been avoiding posting anything here for a while because the weather has been pretty mild. My fear was my reporting might be considered to be boasting by the Winter Weather Pixies and a long blast of Arctic air might be my comeuppance. Well, I can restrain myself no longer....

THAW...THAW...THAW...zippetydooda...rahrahrah...puddles everywhere...water running in the street...first mud I've seen in months.

I know. You're thinking this is Canada and it's only February and there will be snow. But it just feels so darned good


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sadly, it shall be worse than predicted in that the snow will start sooner and the winds will be over 140kph. This is a fairly typical blizzard for March, but we don't usually get this much snow AND rain, with winds this strong, until March.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

State of emergency her in Halifax, Got a blizzard goin on, worst in 30 years, I'm 28 so I really dont remember the last one. I think we;ll have about 90 cm of snow when all this is done. Man, they even took the snow plows off the road!! Maybe the federal government could send in some hawiian dancin ladies to cheer us up, it sure sounds like sumptin they would do.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear of the bad weather our Atlantic region members are being subjected to.

Here this morning it is +1 with a high of +6. Water running everywhere and streets are very sloppy.

While I would normally gloat over our conditions, given the east coast situation, I will quietly enjoy our day.

Cheers


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

Thanks man, but its ok, it's only a little snow, remember St John's a few years back, now that was an emergency!!! I just cleared my steps, the cars are buried, wow! The snow is angry today, the wind just whips it around, it's pretty sticky too, I look forward to all the great snow men! My cat is goin nuts, he doesnt know what to think!! haha, today will be fun!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Vinnie, I just finished digging out from that storm last week........and the storm was four winters ago!!! We have predictions of drifts of snow from 1-3 meters. People with cars parked on the street are being asked to put a red or pink flag on the antenna so that when the drifing goes over the car the plows might see this marker. As well, people who have dogs outside in doghouses are being asked to bring the dog inside the house, since the drifting will cover these dog houses. I have brought some snow shovels in to the house and have an emergency window to escape through if it gets really bad over night. If the temps drop and we don't get the 15+mm of rain, we will have over a meter of just snow, blown around by 140kph winds. I recall the 48cm of snow we got four years ago over a 30 hour period which was blown around by only 100kph winds. The drifting was up to my son's bedroom window......which is on the second floor of the house. Of course, we had experienced a little over 18 feet of snow by the time of that storm, and the piles of snow were already 3 meters high. Still..........

















Good luck to one an all in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Who knew that doxies could fly???? Not I, but the two doxie pups, Abby and Jack, have made the first unaided flight in the history of mankind. Imagine, 100 years and 2 months after the Wright brothers first flight........ Needless to say, the winds are a "bit" gusty tonight.


----------



## LGBaker

I'm impressed that you still have an Internet.


----------



## godot

77 cms. and still coming down (a single snowfall record for this area). Some drifts around the house are over 3 metres.

I just let one of the three dogs out. He went outside, looked around, came back in, and pooped on the carpet.

Chimo,


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, a smart dog!

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

We had 63 cms or so in less than 24 hrs. I have a 7 foot drift right in front of my front door/walkway. The driveway drifted in at about 4 and half to five feet. I was outside for just over 3 hours to shovel the walkway.

When I left for work at 7:30 am there was just 5 or 10 cms down and good visibility. By 3pm when I drove home there was somewhere around 30 to 40 cms down. The white out were just crazy.

I made it home safely. It 2 hours to clean enough of the drive way to get my van off the street. The snow was filling in almost as fast as I was blowing it out.

The most snow Moncton area received happened in 1993 or 1994. It was dubbed “The Great White Attack. In a 24 hour period 151 cms fell. That's right Five feet of snow. 

The winds of this storm were on par with the great white attack however we were fortunate we didn’t get the accumulation of snow that the Banana Belt Republic (Halifax) got. Knock on wood. 

More snow for this weekend predicted.


----------



## MacNutt

Dontcha just _LOVE_ "Global Warming"?
















Sorry to hear about the blizzard on the east coast. I hope you all manage to come through this without any serious grief. 

Remember, spring is only a few months away.

Out here, on the west coast, spring has already sprung. 

16C here today in bright sunshine (with a few spring showers). Cherry and plum trees are in blossom. Grass is growing like mad and we are in full planting mode here at Carley Spring Farms.

I have all my windows open tonight. Way too warm to light a fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, godot, "I feel your pain". St.John's was spared the vast amount of snow you both received, but St.John's has experienced this sort of storm a few times in the past few years, so I know what you are experiecing. Stay warm and safe.

Macnutt, global warming might be good for you ("Dontcha just LOVE" global warming), but for the millions who suffer each day due to the droughts and extreme weather conditions brought on by global warming, I doubt they share your happiness.


----------



## CubaMark

Yikes.... huge freakin' snowdrifts outside that I'll have to tackle today.. will try to get some pics up by this evening. Nasty weather, and the wind is till blowing hard out there...

At least the sun is shining. I spoke with my folks last evening (they're up near the N.B. border, in Nova Scotia blueberry land). In winter we use the basement door entrance to the house, which is located directly below the living room window, about 12 feet up. The snow drifting down the hill has completely filled in that entrance... and buried the car. Heck, the tractor is nowhere to be seen!  

M


----------



## SINC

Unlike the east, we are experiencing springlike weather.

Currently -4 and headed up to +6 again today.

It's a tough thing to deal with, but we will get through it!

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I hear 95 cm this morning for Halifax and still falling in some areas  

Plus 5 here coming up today - still smells like winter tho.  Maybe just maybe I can get to the hose to refresh the hot tub.  
soon


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, have faith, mi amigo, that Spring shall even come to Halifax. After the winters we have been having in St.John's, there are times that the thought of someday seeing the flowers, as in Macdoc's post, again blooming in my garden is the only thing that gets me going each day.


----------



## MacDoc

and snow doing a MacArthur Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, at first glance I thought that those were doxies falling from the sky.   Then I realized that you were more of a humane person than that, and realized that they were cats (I think).  Whatever, I feel for those in the Halifax metro area in that they will be getting even more snow overnight. This is like the pattern that brought 4 feet of snow in 13 days to St.John's, in that it never stopped snowing long enough to really get dug out. Still, thoughts of spring tulips keep me going, even though my tulip bed is under about 2 meters of snow.


----------



## SINC

There are various layers of thin strips of high cloud this morning making the sunrise appear like a pink and red rainbow of sorts. Very pretty at 0 with an expected high of +6 again today.

People are all saying it feels like spring.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have a feeling that many of the people in Alberta would like a bit more snow to help out with the water situation. Summer in Alberta might bring about drought conditions once again.


----------



## CubaMark

Saturday update...

Well, I've struggled through the still-uncleared sidewalks and found my favourite internet café open. Had a little breakfast and published some photos of winter in Nova Scotia.

Which brings me to my next topic: Where the hell is the sense of citizenship in this country? Am I just being cynical, or has the Canadian populace developed a profound sense of self-centeredness in recent years? Sure, there are great examples of neighbour helping neighour, but then there are those glaring examples of people who seem committed to the goal of being A-number-1-jerk.

On our street, for example, yesterday everyone and their dog was out with shovels in hand, moving mountains of snow. It was a beautiful day, sun shining, a not-too-cool wind blowing, and lots of shared camaraderie. By noon, most of our neighbours had gotten themselves mostly dug out, just waiting now (forever it seems) for the snowplows to do the streets. (Kinda funny to see everyone with an SVU all cleaned off and ready to pounce out their driveway, except for streets still full of snow).

But on the corner, in a house where there are a few guys of college-age, the day was spent with snowball fights and not much else.. oh, maybe an excursion out to the beer store. At 10:30pm, returning from a friend's birthday party, I tripped along quite well on clear sidewalks for blocks.. until I reached that corner. They hadn't touched a flake of it.

This is a neighbourhood that is predominantly senior.. so clear sidewalks are important for people's moblity. These jerks are going to wait until the spring thaw, I'm sure.

Where is our civic sense of pride and contribution to the greater good?

M


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, I'm with you. I do our driveway, and then do my neighbor's (who are senion citizens) and then go across the street to do the two driveways of two single moms. I don't think it has anything to do about Canadian pride, as much as "do unto others". In the Jewish faith this is called a "mitzvah", a "good deed". If enough of us look out for the other person once in awhile, we would all be better off.

Hang in there, mi amigo. Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

cuba mark,
you should walk along their sidewalk and have a little "fall", then sue the ass of landlord for not keeping the sidewalk clean, as is the law here in "the hawg"

i betch'ya those college kids will learn after the landlord in turn sues them

sometimes you just gotta smack the dog on the nose with a rolled up newspaper....


----------



## CubaMark

Macspectrum, ordinarily that might be a fine idea... unfortunately, to "have a fall" on their sidewalk would involve defying gravity, as the snow is up to my waist.  

I suppose I could topple-over face-first and pretend to have smothered to death....









(BTW, it's 24 hours later and they still haven't bothered to glance at the shovel)

M


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

cuba mark, you being a "media person" should know some jouranlists that could make a "nice" story out of lazy, well fed, phsycially fit college boys refusing to clean up their snow
eh? 

if you can't sue 'em, embarass 'em

maybe find out who lives there and send letters to their mothers about what a "nice boy" she raised


----------



## arminarm

We in the GTA could send over Mel "Call in the Army!" Lastman.


----------



## Dr.G.

We in St.John's would call in the doxies. They would either tunnel through that drift, or attack the college students. Either way, the sidewalk would be clear.


----------



## MacNutt

As I so vividly recall, college age males who are fresh from the nest are pretty narrowly focussed on the two "B's". 

Beer and boobies. 









Fear not, they will pass through this phase and become responsible Canadian citizens soon enough. They will pay their taxes, obey the laws, do good things for people and keep their sidewalks free from snow.

Well...most of them will.

Some (like myself) may still be concerned with boobies and beer well into the latter stages of life. 









And I never shovel the snow on the sidewalk in front of my house. 

Of course, there is no sidewalk, no neighbors, and no snow, around here. 

Which has allowed me to continue my unwavering personal pursuit of boobies and beer.










BTW...15C in bright spring sunshine around here today. All the girls were in T-shirts. I had a beer at a sidewalk cafe in town, and watched them all jiggle by.

Mark...unlike your youthful neighbors, I am a permanent case of arrested development. There is hope for them...there is none for me. Kill me now.


----------



## SINC

> As I so vividly recall, college age males who are fresh from the nest are pretty narrowly focussed on the two "B's".


It seems more likely to me that would probably be two "Ds"!

Another bright sunny day at -4 and headed for +5 again. Water running everywhere and windshield washer fluid sales are over the top.

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

I checked with my daughter who works at Access Nova Scotia concerning rental situations. She said that the clearing of snow off the side walk could be the tenant's responsibility or the landlords. It depends on the lease.

However as Dean Wormer of Faber Collage once said “Son drunken, lazy and stupid is no way to go through life.” 

Even if the landlord is responsible I tend to agree with CubaMark that the students should have shown some “community spirit” and did something constructive given the nature of the “emergency” that Halifax is experiencing.

I hope the HRM area doesn’t get too much more snow today.

Somehow I don’t think the students will ever see this post as demonstrated by their uncaring actions. They must be wintel looooosssers


----------



## Bolor

A bright sunny day and a high of -6. Not bad for here!


----------



## SINC

Another day of bright sunshine, currently -8 and a high of +6.

So many days like this and we are suffering from the illusion of spring.

Too bad that we all know there is more snow and cool temps before old man winter packs his bags.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

-10 and headed for 0 today, as is the forecast for the next 5 days.

Morning fog is quite heavy but expected to burn off to bright sunshine.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3 here in Sinc-blessed St.John's. The 13 meter high statue to Sinc, the Sage from 
St.Albert is nearing completion, with a Canada Day celebration planned. Local legend has it that when and if the snow gets above Sinc's head, which is 14.3 meters above ground level, that St.John's will have to call a state of ememgency for 48 hours.


----------



## Bolor

Yipee! Hooray! and all that jazz. We started out at -25 this morning but we got all the way up to .... wait for ... +1. The sun shon all day and it was beautiful when I got off work at 3:00


----------



## SINC

Always giving, never taking.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your phrase "Always giving, never taking" shall be inscribed at the base of this statue.


----------



## SINC

We are now back to seasonal temps, presently at -10 with an expected high of -4.

Cloud and possible flurries for the next few days.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, your actual temps should be in the low 30s with a warm ocean breeze to cool off your afternoon drink.


----------



## Bolor

High expected near zero ... nice


----------



## SINC

-10 for the second day in a row and a forecast high of 0 each day until Monday.

Edmonton has been under an inversion for the past two days and today is no different. With no wind to spread them, exhaust and smoke fumes have hung over the city. We look more like LA than our normal clear blue skies.

This is combined with very heavy fog in most northern portions of the province, and regretfully, two people lost their lives yesterday morning in fog related collisions.

It has its beauty though. Trees are covered in hoar frost and if the sun comes out, they are a splendid white against the blue sky.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love all sorts of fog. Living in St.John's I have experienced all sorts of this type of weather.


----------



## BigDL

Dr. G. did you know that a man from Newfoundland/Labrador developed a quick freeze method for the fishery based on the observation of fog freezing on objects while traveling between outports? 

I heard it on Radio Noon CBC Halifax a number of years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, I heard the same broadcast. Fog is an amazing entity in nature. We had an international conference here this past summer of all of the leading experts on fog. They chose a period in the summertime when fog is common. For the first three days of the conference, there was not a bit of fog. On the final day of the conference, we had an atypical three types of fog day. Go figure.


----------



## LGBaker

Bolor - glad to read that thaw is in your sights. It's almost over - we made it through another one.

Dr G - fog is one of the maritime weather elements that I really, really miss. There is something thrilling and unique about. Aimless? Blindness? Moistness?


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, I still like to take walks in the fog. I have no destination in mind, I just walk.....and think........and feel...........and experience. Yes, fog is a gift to us all.


----------



## SINC

At -4 another morning greets us with heavy fog. We may be in the running to have our name changed from St. Albert to St. Aljohn's to more properly reflect our recent foggy status.

A high of zero leaves little hope it will burn off any time soon.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, did you see the charts in the Globe and Mail re the average snowfall for the past four months in the major Canadian cities? St.John's was the only city that needed a 120cm bar graph level.......that this has been a below average snowfall year. Normally, we get upwards of 200+cm of snow in Jan/Feb.

My wife talks of Edmonton's "snow fog". This I have to see and experience before I die.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., knowing your aversion to very cold temperatures, I doubt you would want to experience our "snow fog" for long.

We who live here call it "ice fog" and it does not appear until the temperature drops below minus 30 and is more common near minus 40.

The good news is that there can be no wind for it to form, so the wind chill does not come in to play.

Combine the ice fog with vehicle exhaust and the smoke from refinery stacks and it is an eerie sight.

When the sun appears and tries to burn it off, we get "sun dogs" which are better described as the sun having two more quarter suns inverted and on either side "in parenthesis to itself". A unique sight indeed.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes ice fog not snow fog. I was close however. Still, I would brave the cold to experience this condition and to see the sun as you describe.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., should this condition happen again this winter, I will get our my trusty Canon digital and post the result. That way you can experience the ice fog in the comfort of your home.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Dr G. You can see the ice fog often here in Timmins. It is sometimes so thick that the ice crystals that fall on the ground appears as snow.
LGB we are going to pay dearly for this great weather. It was warmer here than in Toronto  Our thermometer read +12 at one point but I think the "official" temp was +9 ... either way sweeeeeeet








Talking about fog, we will often get fog here in the spring and fall near lakes and rivers because of the temperature differences between the air and water. This fog burns off pretty quickly after the air dries up. We certainly do not get the soupy London type fog ... thankfully. I prefer the desert dry temps.

I'm sure this warm weather was sent to us by Sinc jusytbefore they got their "inversion" thanks Sinc. We will enjoy it as long as we have it. We will get winter back with a fury after this. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

I LOVE the London "pea soup" fog that we get every so often. It is amazing to look across the street and see...........nothing. I know that my neighbor's house is there, but it isn't. Sometimes it gets so thick that we have fogball fights. They hurt far less than having a snowball fight. Sadly, no one has been able to make a fogman last more than a few minutes.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of "pea soup", I recall having the very best pea soup ever in the tiny community of Steinbach, Manitoba in 1965 when I was "loaned" by my boss to the newspaper in that community to teach them the art of zinc engravings.

The home I was "billeted" in was traditional mennonite in a "dry" community and they served pea soup with beaver tail for supper my first night in town.

I will never forget the stiffness of the social part of that meal, nor will I forget the wonderful taste of that "Beavertail Pea Soup".

Cheers


----------



## BigDL

I grew up in a elevated area of Halifax. I believe the principle reason for this area’s existence was to keep the Sambro fog from mixing with the Peninsular Halifax fog. We were fogged in from all sides.

You could go weeks in the early summer living in a fog. When we were kids we would come home soaked to the bone from playing in the fog. Games, sports, all activities were conducted in a fog. 

Fog is always cool.

One really neat type of fog when there is open water on a very cold day is Sea Smoke.


----------



## SINC

No fog today and a little cooler. More seasonal temp of -3 with bright sunshine. Nightly lows around -8.

I am enjoying the sunshine though.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Uh oh.

No report from Bolor yesterday.

It always concerns me when there is no weather in Timmins.

Oddly enough, that never happens out west.

-6 this morning, headed for +2.

Overcast, with sun expected this afternoon.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Oops, sorry. Yesterday was a balmy +7 with sunshine. today is +4 but cloudy and dull. 
I missed yesterday, because the Cancer Society was trying to larn me sumpin' ... then mama an' me went out to a friends house for supper. Had me some beers before supper and a couple of rusty nails after. Now that's livin'


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, Rusty Nails. I always did love them.

Half Scotch, half Drambuie, right Bolor?

And thank goodness there was weather in Timmins yesterday.

A day without weather is like a day without sunshine, isn't it?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

You're right Sinc about the rusty nail. Yummy
We are expecting +8 with rain today. That will take the snow down a bit. I hope we don't pay too dearly later on.


----------



## SINC

Broken cloud this morning at -10. High of -4 today with light flurries expected in the afternoon.Pretty much normal for an Alberta March day.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Rain and fog at +3 this morning. Not the peasoup type Dr. G likes, but enough that we had to be careful driving. The temps are going to drop to -4 by this afternoon and the rain will turn to snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we shall be getting that sort of weather tomorrow. However, today it is very sunny with a chilly -3C. However, with no wind, the sun's warmth is being felt.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

It's a sunny mornin, Hopefully the snow banks will melt and those damn college kids will clear their sidewalk! hahaha!!


----------



## SINC

It is -11 this morning and more snow is in store for us. with today's high of only -9, colder temps have returned. by this time tomorrow, they tell us we will be -20.

A brief return for old man winter though. Highs later in the week will be near 0.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife talks of never having lived in Calgary where there was a month without snow. I cannot picture snow in July, but she said it happened.


----------



## LGBaker

Yesterday I saw ROBINS! Joy and celebration!


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., your wife is quite correct. There are few places on the prairies that can claim a snow free month. July snows are short lived as in only a few flakes overnight and are very rare, but it does happen, particularly at higher elevations like the foothills near Calgary.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

My father-in-law, who still lives in Calgary says that a year with a snow-free month is as rare as a provincial liberal in Alberta (outside of the Edmonton area).


----------



## MacNutt

Sinc and Dr.G....

The last full year I spent in Alberta (1998 or 9..I can't remember) there was MORE snow and COLDER weather in August than in October. That was in Calgary. Edmonton was worse. I kid you not!

Having said all that, I should also note that it was 16C under bright blue cloudless skies here today. Everything in Victoria is in full blossom. Salt Spring is close behind. 

My lawn needs mowing. Again.


----------



## LGBaker

smugnutt - that's your new name. This is envy speaking.  

What's that sound? Kind of a cracking, splitting and rumbling. It's coming. You know what I mean. The Big One. Any second. You're going down, macnutt, with all your grass trimmings and pretty little blossoms. Way down. I hope you have all your files backed up. Come to think of it - why don't you send me your Pismo. It seems a shame to waste it and I promise to keep it dry.


----------



## MacNutt

LGB....

I have a serious surfboard parked right beside my backdoor. And I know how to use it.









We get so many shakers out here that we KNOW when it's just a rumbler, and when the "Big One" is going to hit. Earthquakes are just a part of life, out here in paradise.

Besides...there is quite a space of time between a radical earthquake and the resulting tsunami.

I plan on grabbing my Pismo and the surfboard when the monster quake hits...I've practised my moves until they're primary instincts...

Then I'm gonna hang ten on the giant wave. Should be a BLAST!

Then I figure I'll surf wayyyy into the Alberta hinterlands, while my fellow British Columbians are immolated.

Too bad for them.









I will end up in Cochrane or Calgary or Edmonton or Jasper, after the Big Change. I own properties in all of these places, BTW...so it should be a "soft landing". If you know what I mean. (I like to think ahead).  

If any of you in Alberta feel a really big shaker, and then hear a rush of water heading toward you at high speed...

Then look up!

You might just see a shaved gorilla with a big red mustache riding a surfboard on the crest of the giant wave, whilst clutching a tuxedo black Pismo under his hairy arm.

And crying "Fraoch Eilean!" at the top of his lungs.

That will be me.   

And I will be back online here at ehmac within a few hours of the event. With all of my data intact. You won't get rid of me THAT easily!

Trust me on this.

[ March 03, 2004, 03:22 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## SINC

We awoke this morning to a very chilly -21 and falling snow. It is expected to continue on and off all day and struggle to a high of -10 before plunging back down to -20 again tonight.

Brrrr!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

For your information - the final full moon for this winter arrives on Saturday next. But who's counting?

How do we know spring approaches department.

- the flickers are doing their mating, drumming thing on the metal cases of streetlights

- I saw a raven today carrying a 30" piece of chrome automotive trim across the sky. I assume he/she found it, but keep an eye on your autos, just in case.


----------



## MacNutt

Rainy and cool today here. Only got up to about 9C. Yuck!

I had to wear a coat. For the first time in almost a week.


----------



## Bolor

Well, winter came back. temp-7 this AM, 5cm snow. Calling for 20-30 cm snow tonight and tomorrow  
Oh well, it's too soon for spring anyway.


----------



## SINC

-19 this morning and headed for -6.

This will not last long as we are expected to reach the 0 mark by tomorrow or Saturday.

And Bolor, remember the days ARE getting longer.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

We've been enjoying unseasonably high temperatures for about 10 days now, ranging from 0 to +7 or so. They say it will go up to +12 this Saturday. 2 weeks ago we had nearly 2 feet of snow on most of the roof, now it's almost all gone. Suits me fine.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for reminding me Sinc. The forcast has been revised to 10 to 15 cms now and nothing has come yet. Let's hope that it bypasses is. Temps are seasonal at -10 at night to -4 during the day. And as Sinc says, the days are getting longer and when the sun shines it gives off more heat.


----------



## The Doug

Our forecast has been revised too. Risk of freezing rain this morning, temperature of 5 degrees this afternoon with heavy rain predicted. Possibility of thunderstorms this evening. BLEH.


----------



## SINC

Today is being billed as the "big swing day".

That is to say our current temp of -16 will climb into the positive numbers by mid afternoon. And wind. Lots of wind when the warm westerly flow makes dramatic changes like this.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Yesterday was sloppy from start to finish - heavy rain, some snow, but the temperatures was alright. This morning it's still about +5 however the temperature will drop all day long, to settle in at around -6 this evening. Meh.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning, but VERY windy and going up to +1.

This wind is howling and will continue for the next two days.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are expecting winds up to 120+kph overnight as well. A big wind is a blowing throughout the land.


----------



## SINC

-4 in the bright sunshine this morning and headed for +9,

Whoopee!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We have had sunshine for the last two days with highs in the -5 range. Not too bad considering we had a blizzard on Friday that dumped 20 cms that drifted as high as four feet.
I sure hope that Alberta weather is coming our way.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny day at +2 and headed for +13. Southern Alberta will make the high teens today.

YES!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Still bitterly cold in the mornings ... -24 but it warms up nicely in the afternoon, with the sun, to around 0. That's pretty good for here 'bouts.


----------



## SINC

+3 this morning and we have now reached our high for the day. It will steadily drop to a low of -9 and a high tomorrow of 0.

Signs of spring are everywhere, including the opening of the first golf driving range on Sunday. Officially, 11 days to go until spring.

And the days are getting MUCH longer Bolor!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Wind.

Yesterday afternoon was crazy.

Wind gust to 125 km per hour. I went outside around 5:00 p.m. and found my yard covered in shingles. I thought the worst and checked my roof, but all was intact. I checked the neighbours roofs too. All were intact. I have no idea where they came from or how they landed in my yard.

-9 this morning and hardly any wind on its way to a high of +3.

Cheers


----------



## Traveling Wilbury

Sunny and -9 snow still crunchy, blue skies all around...


----------



## Bolor

-9 this morning. going up to 0 today and snow later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is so sunny (but a chilly -2C) here in St.John's that they actually put out the UV index reading (moderate). There is an expression here in NL that goes something like this -- "It's so sunny it could split the rocks."


----------



## yoyo

Today is sunny and +5, an early spring day. The snow is almost gone in the GTA.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morning at -3. We are in for yet another grand day at +6. Snow is rapidly melting and spring is just around the corner.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-2 this morning and +2 now. It's snowing too ... ~5cm expected. Temps to drop tonight to -17 and wind chills of -29.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C here in St.John's  , but there is a few cms of snow  , followed by rain







, predicted for tonight.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, they just announced freezing rain and snow for tomorrow. Our spring was short lived.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have snow, freezing rain and rain (in that order) in store for us overnight. Luckily, it's in that order and not in reverse.


----------



## MacNutt

Almost 16C here today...and everything is in full bloom.  

I drove all over the southern Gulf Islands and the southern part of Vancouver Island today and I had to leave my coat off. Way too warm for any kind of jacket. I actually had to turn on the air conditioning in the big truck! Twice! It was THAT hot!

Spring has sprung out here. No two ways about it!


----------



## SINC

Very gray skies this morning and 0 degrees. Heavy snowfall warnings have been issued for north of the Yellowhead highway tonight and tomorrow.

You can guess where I am headed to do a little ice fishing with friends for the weekend. Yep, north of the Yellowhead.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Brilliant sunshine today and temps in the low to mid teens. Everything is in bloom.  

Spent the morning planting and gardening. Waxed my classic Chevy pickup in the warm sunshine of the afternoon.

T-shirt weather in town. All the girls have shed their wintry husks. A joyous moment out here in lotusland.

Life is good.


----------



## SINC

We awoke to a snow covered wonderland this morning. the snow fell gently all night and has clung to every tree branch like hoar frost. The cloudless sky has the bright sun illuminating all the fresh snow.

It is -9 and headed to +2, so the beauty of the morning will be short lived.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Another crummy day in Northern Ontario ...snow, blowing snow, winds to 30KPH (going to gust to 60 tonight) and another 10 cms snow on top of it. That means nothing in some spots and 3 foot drifts around my car  
Oh well, I have to keep telling myself thaht things will get better and the days are getting longer


----------



## iMiller

I hear ya Bolar.. we got 10 cms over night in the Sault here.. my little VW Golf isn't too good in the winter.. but warmer days are ahead


----------



## Bolor

Yup, we got our snow and as I predicted, none in spots and lots in others. Temp is dropping to -22 tonight. Winter has not left us yet.
iMiller, if I remember correctly, you guys got a lot more snow than we did. I feel your pain. I had to shovel before work this am. Trust me, shovelling at 5:45 in the morning is not fun


----------



## SINC

A dull and dreary morning here with a temp of -4.

Plus 2 today and light flurries.

Just enough to be sure and have the windshield washers full.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A repeat of yesterday, -4 and up to +3 with flurries.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

-3 and bright sunshine. At last a day of relief from gloomy cloud.

By the way Bolor, has there been no weather in Timmins again?

You know I hate it when that happens!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Actually, Sinc, the weather has been pretty consistent all week with clear cold mornings (-22 range) up to -2 during the day. Of course the weekend is here and we are expecting another 10 cms of snow. Oh well, the days are longer. The sun is up at 6:30 and sets at 6:40. 
Of course,Sinc, you know all about longer daylight hours during the summer since you are much closer to the land of the midnight sun ...


----------



## MacNutt

Our beautiful spring/early summer weather has taken an unexpected turn for the worse...just as Lotus comes here for a visit.  

Blowing wind and rather cool temps during the last two days. Down to about seven or eight C lately.

But the weekend looks quite promising and temperatures are supposed to get back up into the double digits on saturday.


----------



## SINC

-6 going to +1 today and light flurries. winter keeps hanging on.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-20 this morning with a predicted high of -7 but wind chills of -27. The sun is out at least and we are supposed to climb above zero on Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning on its way to +2.

Boy Bolor, what a relief.

There IS weather again in Timmins.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Actually, Sinc if you look at the bottom of page 61 you will see a reply to your concern regarding the lack of weather, I laughed out loud when I read your concern. It's nice to be thought about by the others in the group.


----------



## SINC

Sorry Bolor, I must have had a blonde moment.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A partly cloudy dawn that promises lots of sun later this morning.

This is one of those days that clearly demonstrate the temperature difference between the suburbs and the city.

In downtown Edmonton this morning: -3.

Here in St. Albert: -9.

Amazing difference for just 10 kilometers, is it not?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

A cold winter's day here. -23 this morning and warmed up to -10 with a wind ... very chilly. Looking at a high of -2 Tues and ... wait for it ...+7 for Wed! Wow


----------



## LGBaker

A fine, soft, sunny spring day in Cranbrook. High of +16 - clear blue sky - gentle breeze - singing birdies.


----------



## MacNutt

Likewise here on the west coast.  

Total Springtime! The air is warm and sweet with the smell of blossoms. I had all my windows open all day...and I have no heat on in the house tonight. I just LOVE this time of year!   

The bullfrogs in the two ponds are in full song tonight. I cleaned bug splat off the windshield of our big diesel transporter truck today. The whole of the local Salt Sring population is wearing T-Shirts and shorts. LOTS of motorcycles on the streets. I had to mow the grass...(for the third time in 2004, so far).  

And Lotus is somewhere on this island right now. She will, no doubt, report back to all of you just exactly what her impressions of Canada's only mediterranean climate are.

Can't wait to hear what she has to say.


----------



## mrjimmy

Winter and spring are in a shoving match here in southern Ontario.

Yesterday it was -18 with the windchill (windchill?).

Today I saw the light break through at 6am - a sure sign of spring and yet, the wind cuts through you. Ottawa had a fresh dump of snow. Toronto could still have the same.

Do I wash the car or wait a wee bit longer...


----------



## SINC

Yet another cloudy day in store for us here in Alberta. 

Currently -3 with a high of +5 but still more flurries.

Hope springs eternal though as the weather Gods are threatening highs in double digits by the weekend.

Bring it on!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-12 this morning and expected highj of -7 (it hasn't made it yet).Temps to reach -6 to -8 over the next three days.
Oh well, the days are getting longer.


----------



## SINC

They sure are longer Bolor.

Now more daylight than dark and gettin better every day.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

This cold north wind blowing for the last week or so is getting reallllly annoying  
Enough already.....it's March.


----------



## LGBaker

Macdoc - my sympathies. A little rain last night, a little frosty this morning. Clear skies and headed north to +15 again today.
I







it!


----------



## MacDoc

It's civilized today - sun, wind down and feeling like March instead of November.

I'm really itching to head to the west coast as I want to do some whale watching in the late spring. Still in wishful thinking stage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoc, come to St.John's for whale watching AND ice berg spotting. Or, take a boat ride to see both up close. As they say, "Come to Newfoundland and Labrador for a visis.....stay for a lifetime."


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morning with not a cloud and +3 headed for +10 or better.

Whoopee!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

They are including the UV inex with the weather now ... that's a good sign. High of +4 today and +11 tommorow with rain.
Temps overnight are above zero too. I sure hope we don't get flooding.


----------



## SINC

Is your area prone to spring floods, Bolor?

Cheers


----------



## SINC

It's good news and bad news today.

The good news is that we reached a record high for the date yesterday of +14.

The bad news is it is currently -22.

How's that for a temperature swing in 12 hours or so?

The forecast does call for warm weather returning by tomorrow though.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We got a lot of rain last night. The snow went down a bit ... at least the nice clean stuff on top. High today at +14 and low tonight of +6. The temps are falling off for the week-end ... of course.


----------



## MacDoc

Just plain







today  

65 - balmy breeze bit of sun - even the rain is okay at that temp.....now THAT's more like it.


----------



## gordguide

It's currently +6, sunny, with no wind.

Oh, wait, that's what the weather report said it would be like on the news last night.

If I go outside, I somehow experience minus 3, snowing, with gale-force winds.


----------



## SINC

A very windy morning at -13, so quite nippy.

Forecast high today of +4, but it comes with the price of scattered flurries.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C here in St.John's. It's almost bearable to go outside with my iBook wi-fi connection..............but I will stay indoors instead, venturing outside with only the doxies.


----------



## Bolor

Well, this has been an interesting day today (weather wise). It started out at +7 and raining fairly hard at 6:00 am. By 11:00 am it dropped to 0 and a "flash freezing warning" was issued. Apparently Kapuskasing (About 50 miles north of here (as the crow flies)) dropped to -20 at Noon. We are dropping to - 20 tonight but climbing up to +2 tommorow.
I think we got your chill, Sinc. I wonder if it will head out east to Doxieland?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you may keep that sort of weather out west where you folks are today. For the next week or so here in East Doxieland, we are forcast to have some sun.


----------



## SINC

Methinks the Ides of March are late this year, non?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear blue skies and very sunny here in East Doxieland. The temps shall be mild (+7C) due to our nearness to the ocean.


----------



## SINC

Oddly enough Dr. G., our high for today matches yours at +7.

I am pretty sure the ocean has little to do with it though.

However that is the good news. We did get about 2" of snow last night and more coming today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we too receive a couple of inches of fresh snow overnight. Could there be a rip in time/space continuum???  Might those of us here in DoxieLand East be sucked in to an Albertan Vortex? Or are you merely sending us your weather???  Whatever, we have sunshine predicted for Monday to Wednesday, and I would like that prediction to remain, SVP. Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear blue sky and +2 this morning. Forecast high is +7 with sunny skies, but I think given the current temp at 6:45 a.m., it will certainly surpass the prediction.

A bit breezy, giving the morning just a bit of an "edge".

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Sorry Sinc, I missed your flooding question. 
We are not normally prone top flooding. If we get a very quick run-off, and the rivers north of here (all heading for James Bay) are still frozen, the ice in those rivers will dam up and the water can't flow. We got a pretty good one here a few years ago. The water was backing up in the storm sewers that ran directly to the river. Another two or three days of warm weather and /or rain, I would have been pumping water from my basement. Fortunately, the waters abated and slowly returned to normal levels. There were a lot of people with wet basements, but no one was killed.
About 1964 there was another one where heavy rains flooded the basements of houseds in the low lying areas and people drowned in their sleep. They moved the people out of there and turned it into a park. That park was completely flooded after that last one and the main bridge across the river next to the park was damaged and had to be replaced.


----------



## Bolor

Today started out cloudy and -4 but the sun has since come out and the temp has climbed to +8. Strong wind tho' makes it a bit chilly. Better than -20 so I'm not complaining. It's supposed to get to +12.
Got a chance to vacuum out the winter muck from the car. It looks much better now.


----------



## LGBaker

19 big fat warm degrees predicted for tomorrow! Sorry, Bolor.

Dr G - you and Sinc are at opposite ends of a wormhole. I'll give the Alberta end a tug and centre it over Cranbrook for a day or two. Get all the doggies to take a series of deep breaths and draw some warm air through.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, send us some warmth and we shall send you some sunshine. It is so sunny this morning that it actually hurts the eyes. High pressure brings cool weather here in DoxieLand.


----------



## SINC

Brilliant sunshine and clear blue skies with a slight breeze. 

0 this morning and headed for +12.

A great day for the race.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's a great day for the race here in DoxieLand as well. Of course, our race is the Human Race, but if we are being sucked into a space/time continuum, I can't think of a better person with whom to share warp speed. Of course, in the TV Star Trek episode entitled "Escape from the Klingon Kommies", Kirk said to Scotty, "Beam me up, Scotty, there's no intelligent life down here."


----------



## Bolor

It started out cloudy and stayed that way all day. Stiff south wind and +9. Flurries tonight but shouldn't be too bad. The snow has taken a real beating and the snowmobile trails have had the bicuit.
Thanks, LGB for thinking of us. I am envious, but not jealous. After all you do live in God's country club, so nice weather is expected. Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## talonracer

Today the beautiful BC interior was sunny and warm. It's 10pm now, and still a wonderful 18°C.

Looking forward to going to sleep with the window open and the crisp fresh air.


----------



## SINC

Ah, a perfect Alberta day.

The sky is a beautiful clear cobalt blue and not a puff of wind.

Current temp is 4 degrees and we are headed for a high of, drum roll please, 20 today!

Ya gotta love it!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Started out at -4 and warming to +4. The sun is out so it looks cheerful at least.Daylight starts at 5:45AM and lasts till 7:15PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny +8C here in DoxieLand. Sunrise at 5:43 
Sunset at 6:27 ............... doxies active until midnight.


----------



## Bolor

That's what I call a full weather report, Dr. G.

We actually made it up to +8 today in the sunshine ...nice


----------



## SINC

What a day!

We shattered the old record high for the date yesterday of 16.5 degrees.

It got all the way up to +24!

A big change today though at zero this morning and it is snowing.

We are forecast to be back in double digit temps by the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and sunny here in DoxieLand East. We don't get as warm or cold as Sinc's DoxieLand West, but we hold our own.


----------



## MacDoc

Grim and dim but it's warm April showers which, while it does not cure my low pressure induced migraine, does make me feel like winter is finally over.
Grass is greening up, flowers poking shoots up and robins running about.
Rain is OKAY under those circumstances.


----------



## Bolor

We missed the southern Ontario rain. Sunny and bright, but cool. Only got up to +2. Oh well, the days are longer


----------



## LGBaker

> The brass monkeys have detoured to BC's interior. Watch out for them LGB


Klackety-klack...klackety-klack.....last observed massing at the west end of the Crowsnest Pass.....clang,clang,clang...this is refooooorrrrrmm country...we don't allow any metal-balled creatures of reflective colour out here. We're cutting their benefits and sending them home to live with their relatives, the Nickelnuts, neart Sudbury.


----------



## SINC

A lovely clear and calm morning at -3 with an expected high of +8.

Looking ahead to the weekend promises temps near 20 once again.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, same here today. However, nothing higher than +10 this weekend here in DoxieLand East. Luckily, we don't face the threat of a drought each year due to your mild springs.


----------



## LGBaker

Been a tad chilly here of late - kind of a mild St. Albert. Earlier today the skies emitted a few flakes of (dare I say it?) - s**w. Not unusual.


----------



## Bolor

Clear and cool -6 going up to +9. 
You can send the brass monkeys back, LGB


----------



## SINC

a lovely clear and sunny morning at -3, but that will not last long.

The sun is powerful now and we usually reach our daytime high shortly after the noon hour. Today that is +13, +17 tomorrow and warmer on the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

They turned the heat off here again  Temp is -5, but wind chills in the high -20s Brrrr


----------



## SINC

Forecast for today is +14 and we have reached it by noon.

Somehow I think we will get a little higher than that.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

No less than 26C out here on my deck (in the SHADE no less!) under a brilliant cloudless sky! That's at noon. It should warm up a bit more by late afternoon.   

This has been going on for several days now and the whole weekend is predicted to be very summery.  

So I'm going for a blast in the convertible and then I'm heading down to take the winter wraps off the yacht. The season is upon us!  

My condolences to the rest of you.


----------



## lotus

Macnutt, thanks alot for that weather update! We have had rainy, dull weather since I returned from Salt Spring, could almost consider my daughter's suggestion that I move to the island.


----------



## SINC

As I look out my office window this morning I see a flock of Cedar Waxwings resting in our backyard Mayday tree.

At +4 in the morning sun, we are bound for +13 today, so will get out and enjoy it.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-14 with -29 windchill. 'nuff said


----------



## SINC

Yikes, Bolor.

That is longjohn weather.

I'll send some warmth right away.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I shall send the doxies out your way with some hot chocolate. Early April ususally means the end of weather in the -C range (we hope).


----------



## The Doug

We've been enjoying temperatures of between 5 and about 10 degrees C for the past couple of weeks - there's now only a small patch of snow left in the front of the house, a bit more in back where it's shadier.

Tonight... the temperature will drop to -4. Tomorrow's high will be about 1. Between 2 and 5 cm. of snow is expected - it's already coming down. Oh how bloody frolicsome.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks LGB. It will be a while yet. -18 this morning with a bright full moon. Sunny with a high of 0.


----------



## SINC

Zero here this morning and headed up to 15.

I can stand it!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Go ahead you westerners ... rub it in


----------



## LGBaker

Cooled down to 15 - 16 these last few days but who's counting?









Sounds like a garageband day, Doug.

Bolor - the monkeys have turned back and are basking outside my door. I'm hoping spring comes soon to Timmins. I can't feed these beasts forever.


----------



## SINC

Who us?

Never.

Well, hardly ever.

Or maybe.

Aw heck.

OK!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Sunday was a touch cooler around here.. It didn't quite hit 20C and there was some light cloud. But today is SPECTACULAR!   

If it weren't for the blossoms that are still on some of the fruit trees, you would think it was full tilt summmer.  

Lotus....

If you are considering a permanent move to Salt Spring, then it might be an idea to start looking for property ASAP. Real estate prices...which are already obscenely high...are currently going through the stratosphere. Pretty much everyone in Canada wants to move here, it seems. Quite a few Americans as well.

Check the above weather report for the reason why.


----------



## SINC

Plus one this morning under partially cloudy skies. supposed to clear later in the day and a high 0f 13.

Same forecast for the entire week with the exception of Thursday, which will bring rain and possible snow flurries.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-12 this morning. High 0f +1, cloudy skies and flurries. Not going to be much better all week.
The evenings are much longer now at least.


----------



## MacNutt

Bright sunshine and 18C as I write this, just before noon. Looks like 20 or better by mid afternoon. T-shirts and shorts for the second consecutive week out here.   

But it's supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Kosh

I'd just like to know who sent those couple inches of snow and -20 C winds our way! There's nothing lousier than going from +10 and sunshine to that lusy weather. Ho well, it'll warm up tomorrow and the snow is almost gone.


----------



## SINC

-2 and sunny this morning. High for today of 14, but snow predicted for tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

It looked every bit a beautiful December morning ... but I thought this was April. Am I regressing?
Gonna be lousy all week-end


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning and headed for +11.

Supposed to hit 18 on the weekend.

Nice.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I'm glad your temps are warming Sinc. that means that we will warm up a bit in a few days. Still -14 to -18 at night and getting up to about zero during the day.


----------



## SINC

Today was supposed to be cloudy and 9.

It's sunny and 13 at the noon hour.

Not such a good guess by the weatherman.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

Zero this morning, but we're headed for +16.

Sorry Bolor!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny here today. Not a cloud in the sky and temps in the mid to high twenties. In other words, summer.  

Tomorrow is supposed to be even warmer. They are predicting 28C.

YES!


----------



## SINC

Although rain is the order of the day, so far the sun is winning the battle, peeking through to dry ground. 

It is +6 and forecast to be 16 today.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

The good news we still have weather
The bad news is that the weather is lousy. It is having a hrd time to get above zero and is still dropping to -17 at night. No flowers blooming here.


----------



## SINC

I am so glad to hear they still have weather in Timmins. I hate it when they don't.

+5 here this morning under heavy cloud and a forecast for rain with a high of 13.

We really, really need the rain, so I hope it stays for the entire week.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Yesterday was 27C in the shade. Well into the low thirties in the bright summer sunshine. Just the same as any good day in July.  

And no, that was not a one day anomalie. It's been like this for almost two weeks around here. Yesterday Whistler...yes that's a ski resort...reported 25C in the village. (I'm guessing that most of the snow is gone by now, eh?)

Fifty new temp records were set all around the lower mainland. Some by as much as six or seven degrees!

This is great for water sales...and tourists are flooding onto the island about a month early, as well. The whole town of Ganges is almost as busy as it is at the height of summer.

It's also yachting weather. Life is good.


----------



## Bolor

We would enjoy half those temps, macnutt. To see +14 would be a real treat for us. Oh well, at least it was sunny today, no wind and got all the way up to +5!!!  Still real cold at night tho'.


----------



## SINC

Very cool at -4 this morning and going to stay that way for a few days and only +6 today.

Snow is in the forecast for most of Alberta tomorrow, 5 - 30 cm of the stuff. It won't last long, but it will make a mess. The upside is that we need the moisture, but I would prefer rain.

This morning was complete when for the first time, I heard the Robin that nests in our back yard every year.

His song was loud and clear this morning and tells me spring is really here.

I just wish someone would tell the weatherman about "April showers".

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, robins are a sure sign of spring..........as are all of the holes being freshly dug in the garden by you know who.


----------



## Bolor

I like your sig. again Sinc.
We got to +8 with very little wind and sunshine. Clouding over now and temps to drop to -9 overnight.
No robins here yet.


----------



## MacNutt

Cooler today. Only 21C. Down to 14C last night. I almost had to close my bedroom window. Brrrr.


----------



## SINC

At -9 this morning and a couple of inches of fresh snow on the ground and more falling all day, I have only this to say:

When it's springtime in Alberta
And the gentle breezes blow
About seventy miles an hour
And it's fifty-two below.
You can tell you're in Alberta
'cause the snow's up to your butt
And you take a breath of springtime air
And your nose holes both freeze shut.
The weather here is wonderful,
So I guess I'll hang around,
I could never leave Alberta
My feet are frozen to the ground.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Our April,showers are supposed to start tomorrow and temps to reach +10. Oh well, at least we'll hit double digits. Daylight at 6:30 am to 8:30 PM. Still with drifted snow in the yard.


----------



## SINC

So far, 10 cm of snow, 20 more cm to go over the next 3 days.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Snow is not a good thing. I hope, however that you will get some much needed moisture in the ground from it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, come to St.John's. It's friendlier on this coast than the west coast, and there are puffins, whales, ice bergs, doxies, and no snow. Granted, you could go elsewhere for some of these things, but not all of these things.


----------



## Bolor

-7 this morning, clear. Expected high +8 (+16 with rain tomorrow)


----------



## SINC

At -7, we now have 20 cm of snow on the ground. Traffic was in chaos yesterday. I live 9 km from work, four lanes all the way, and it took me an hour and five minutes to get there yesterday. Everything was glare ice and I used 4 x 4 to get there.

Cold, more snow is the order of today and for the balance of the week.

Some moderation by Sunday.

Here's to spring!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, something is wrong with the weather. We are now at a balmy +17C here in DoxieLand East. It is the warmest April 15th in the recorded history of St.John's!!!!! 

Good luck and drive carefully. Just think of all the needed moisture the farmers will receive because of this spring snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

With St.John's, NL the warmest spot in Canada today, even beating out SSI, you know the climate of North America is messed up.


----------



## MacNutt

Well...St John's _would_ have beaten Salt Spring if it had hit 20C. It didn't. We DID.

There is no weather station here that reports data to the rest of the country. At least none that I've ever heard of. Someone wanted to set one up a while back, but there were howls of protest. Seems that most of the residents of this little paradise prefer that we keep our outstandingly mild climate a secret from the great unwashed hordes back east. There is already a major invasion in progress...they don't want to turn that into a mass flood of refugees from the wintry weather that dominates much of the rest of Canada.

Cloudy today, and only about 17C. But not much less than that at midnight, either. We've been in the high teens or twenties for more than three weeks straight. We have had several days that just about hit the thirties. In the shade.

I've had to mow the lawn pretty much every week since...oh...februrary or so. Everything's been in bloom since early march.

No icebergs around here, either. Even in winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 21C with the humidex. We WIN!!!


----------



## SINC

-4 here this morning with about 6 inches of snow still on the lawn.

The good news is that I can see green grass peeking through here and there.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm fog here in St.John's. This means that icebergs are near in that the cold ocean and the warm land are bringing about a unique springtime fog.


----------



## SINC

Perhaps we will lose most of our recent snowfall today as it gets to +12.

Clear blue skies make for a nice view of the passenger jets flying the polar route this morning. Their vapor trails seem to go on forever.

Cheers


----------



## ehMax

Wow... woke up to big thunderstorms this morning. Then looked outside and was getting the largest hail I've ever seen with my own eyes. About 3-4 cm in size. Didn't have the the digital camera but took pictures with the film camera. When I get developed, I'll scan and post them. 

Really cool to watch actually.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday was warm enough to get rid of much of our snow. Today starts at +2, rising to 13 again. It should be the end of what snow is left in shaded areas.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We had a nice weekend with highs around +14. Dried the lawn enough to do some de-thatching. Saw my first robin this morning. the boids is choipin'. A real good sign. I sure hope they don't freeze tonight.


----------



## Bolor

It hit zero at noon and we have had snow flurries all day. 
Nothing like Alberta tho'


----------



## SINC

0 this morning under clear skies and headed for 13 again. Some showers are also in the forecast for later in the day. I hope we get rain. Real rain for two or three days. Everything needs it badly.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A dull and cloudy morning at 5 degrees, but we are headed for 20 today and that makes it a keeper.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We're expecting half your temps, Sinc


----------



## SINC

Not a very nice evening last night. Very high winds, sustained at 80 kph, gusting to well over 100 kph.

At 8:00 or so, I had to go out and try to close our front gate which had blown open. It is made of cedar, vertical boards, 6 inches wide and spaced 3/4" apart. The wind had actually "blown the boards off the frame".

Four inch long spikes pulled right out of the frame. It also ripped the metal latch right out of the side of the stucco house that was screwed in with plastic inserts.

I finally gave up and simply dragged over have a dozen large planters filled with topsoil to place against the gate to hold the frame shut until I can go our and repair it.

This morning the winds continue to howl, so it may be some time until I can get it fixed.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

20 to 30 cm of snow expected for St. John's!? Oh no! I'd like to extend my sympathies & condolences to all our friends on The Rock...


----------



## SINC

One would hope that Dr. G. has not put away his shovel just yet.

We, on the other hand are headed for 18 today and 22 tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got about 15cm, but it is already melting away. This assures us of no drought this summer, which is a blessing. So, the rest of the country may be grateful for not having any snow this late in spring, but many shall also wish for any moisture comes July and August. Somehow, it all balances out. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

+5, no wind and a glorious sun illuminating the just bursting leaves of the Mayday tree in the back yard.

Going to be 23 here today, so I am gong to get work done early and enjoy it! I will spend my afternoon watching those leaves unfurl and listen to the Robins nesting in that very tree.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Saturday was a beautiful, sunny October day with highs at +3. Sunday was a miserable November day with snow and freezing rain ... more of that today.


----------



## SINC

A rather gloomy morning with scattered showers in the forecast. currently 11 and an expected high of 14.

I hope we get lots of showers as we can really use the moisture.

Cheers


----------



## talonracer

It is *finally* raining here in Kamloops. I honestly couldn't tell you the last time we had serious precipitation of any kind here. The rain is very welcome as we've already had several forest fires start.

This is the view from my window:










Cheers,
talonracer


----------



## SINC

I've been through Kamloops quite a few times.

Would I be right that you are located high on the south hill looking north along the banks of the river?

Cheers


----------



## talonracer

Close, sinc. I am in the south of Kamloops, but quite far from the river. You can see it in the photo, meandering way off in the distance. The fog-shrouded hill in the center of the photo is Mt. Paul, which was covered in flames thanks to last summer's fires. On a sunny day you can still see the red fire retardant stains on the hillside.


----------



## Bolor

I stayed in Kamloops a couple of days last summer ... about a week or two before the serious fires started. My brother-in-law lives there. It sure gets hot there. Nice country tho' ...
We are currently suffering December weather here. Cold with snow Brrrrr. The brass monkeys haven't made it back yet. they must have styaed a while in Alberta. (They don't check in)


----------



## Dr.G.

Check out the Shangri-la Club House for a "bit more" number of posts.


----------



## Moscool

Hail Dr G, our post guardian!  

Weather update from the Olde Worlde - After a few days of really pleasant weather (23 C) and all the apple and cherry trees flowering, we had a bit of a drench last night. As usual, everything broke down: metro (tube) stations were flash flooded etc. As one knows, rain is after all a rare occurence in London!  

Anyway, the downpour shortened the South Africa freedom day concert on Trafalgar Square (which I could hear from the office). Shame about that, it was a good party!


----------



## SINC

We are back to very cool temps at -5 this morning. The wind is once again howling and the clouds are moving past my office window faster than I ever recall seeing them travel at such a steady pace.

The wind is supposed to die down by noon and a high of 10 is predicted. Then back to the high teens, low twenties for the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Moscool, it's a tough job, but someone has to keep track of the Shang. We are getting the warm rains today, to wash away this weekend's snow.

I was one of the first Canadians to greet Nelson Mandella when he arrived in Canada. He flew into the St.John's airport unannounced on his way to Ottawa. I was out at the airport with my video camera taking pictures of planes taking off and landing. It was an old VCR-loading videocam, which I had to have on my shoulder. Suddenly, a few dozen people started to arrive at the airport. I was hurried in to a small sub-terminal. I was asked to show my press ID, and told them that I was not a member of the press. I think that they thought that I was from a local TV station because of the size of the camera I had on my shoulder. Five minutes later, NM and his wife are being escorted into this small terminal, and the official press that was there were taking still and video pics like crazy. I took about 15 seconds of his coming in to the terminal, and when he walked past me, I stuck out my hand and said "Mr. Mandella, welcome to Canada. You are truly a citizen of the world." He thanked me and was then hurried on to address the crowd that had gathered outside. Still, I was one of the first unofficial greeters of this great man.


----------



## oryxbiker

WOW! I think this topic broke the record for the most number of posts!!!


----------



## SINC

That is a great story Dr. G..

To be able to say you shook the hand of one of the world's inspirations is awesome.

Cheers


----------



## Moscool

Dr G:

You have met the closest to a living god! I suspect that he is actually an alien part of Arthur C. Clarke's grand plan to bring peace and development to the galaxy; may he live another 120 years!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Nelson Mandella is up there with those very few people who have brought peace and freedom to many, many people.


----------



## SINC

Another sunny day, but a little cool at 12.

A good afternoon for a drive as I pick my wife up from the airport. (It is 110 km return).

Cheers


----------



## rhino

SINC: don't you wish the Muni would still be available for short haul trips?

You mentioned you wife is the only sister-in-law among her 4 female siblings?







Unusual n'est pas?


----------



## SINC

rhino:


> You mentioned you wife is the only sister-in-law among her 4 female siblings? Unusual n'est pas?


Maybe I was not clear there rhino.

My wife has four sisters and a brother, all married. Therefore the brother's wife, was the only sister-in-law among the sisters at the party. It was the sister-in-laws 50th birthday they celebrated in Regina yesterday.

Hope that makes it a bit more clear.

And yes, the muni would be great as it is 8 km from my house, although I do not miss the noise of jets as we were right off the end of the runway path to the northwest. that of course was the most used runway given the prevailing winds.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A sunny morning with a high today of 15.

And, I have it off!

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

I've got the day off too!  

And a fine day it is, with a high of 23 with a mix of sun and cloud; similar tomorrow with rain possible in the evening.


----------



## SINC

Just another day in paradise at +23 in the sun.

This is final prep day for the motor home, then next weekend we are off camping!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We are still waiting for some nice weather. It doesn't look as though it's coming any time soon  
Snow and a high of zero today. Yuck


----------



## SINC

About 10% of our leaves are out, but in for a chilly week.

Cloudy and 0 this morning with highs today and tomorrow of 14 and 16, but Wednesday will only be 6 with night time lows of -5.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Lows all this week from 0 to -8 and highs from 2 to 12. All in all, pretty poor. we are usually in the low to mid 20s at this time of year. Oh well, maybe next week, he said hopefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny here in DoxieLand East. No leaves yet, but the grass is growing, the tulips are starting to open and all is well with the world, at least in this tiny corner of the world.


----------



## SINC

Sunny breaks this morning at 3 degrees. Scattered showers will arrive this afternoon. Temps cooling off to minus 6 tonight with snow overnight and all day wednesday. Accumulations of 5 to 8 cm are predicted.

The weekend will see temps back in the 10 to 12 degree mark.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

An eerie fog covered most of DoxieLand East this morning, spoofing the doxies. Churchill Park was filled with seagulls waiting for the fog to burn off. It never did, but it is warm enough for the fog to have lifted 50 meters or so off of the ground.


----------



## SINC

So far, so good. 

At noon, skies are still clear with nary a sign of any wet weather.

Maybe the forecasters were wrong?

cheers


----------



## rhino

Snow on the grass but the road and walks are just wet. More to come later today but just enough to add moisture and not accumulate enough to shovel. Had to dig out the scraper and brush for the car though. Shouldn't last to the weekend.


----------



## SINC

Western Alberta is getting about 10 cm of the white stuff this morning, but other than the very odd flurry, nothing in our area.

With a high of 10 tomorrow, none of it will last, but driving conditions on Highway 2 south of Red Deer this morning were not good as black ice was present.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny out here. Same as it has been since sometime in march. We skipped right over spring and went into full summer about a month and a half ago. Which is why I haven't been around here lately. The water business is going through the roof.

Go figure.


----------



## SINC

The snow they forecast for us didn't happen.

Good old weatherman was wrong again.

Seems to me they were right more than wrong in the fifties. Why can't they get it right today with all their fancy equipment?

If you compare forecasts between radio, newspaper, TV and the weather channel, none agree on any day. Just goes to show you the forecast is no more than an educated guess.

Today's forecast is for overcast and flurries. As I look out my window the sky is clear and blue and the sun is shining brightly.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I think we barely hit double digits today. It was warm enough to BBQ (the old one). The week-end calls for single digit temps but dry. The river is getting pretty high here. I hope it doesn't go too much higher


----------



## SINC

A very brisk morning at -10.

I saw many people buying bedding plants yesterday. I sure hope they didn't put them out or they will be toast.

High of 11 for today and the next few days about the same with scattered showers. We DO need the rain though.

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker

I spoke with a nursery owner several years ago and was told most of his profit was earned on the second planting - when those too eager replaced their flowers and vegetables after the inevitable mid-May frost. We may be a lot closer to the equator than St. Albert, but don't plant anything frost sensitive before the end of May without risk.


----------



## SINC

I never put anything in the soil before June 1st.

Lost them too many times, so I buy your advice LGB.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

The rule of thumb here in Timmins is not to plant until after the full moon in June. That's pretty close to Sinc's area.
We will hit 21 degrees today, but unfortunately rain and thunder boom booms.


----------



## SINC

A cool week is in store for us. -7 this morning with a high of only 9 and supposed to stay that way until Friday.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

I guess our climate is somewhat different than the rest of you. Our lettuce is ready to eat and the radishes are delicious. Garlic and onions are well on the way and most of the spring flowers have finished now. My orange tree has lost it's blossoms and it looks like I'll have quite a crop of mandarines this year. 

We finished planting pretty much everything almost a month ago. We started when the hot weather hit. That was in march.


----------



## Bolor

Yeah, yeah, sure ...rub it in


----------



## SINC

Bolor, you know that in order to enjoy that fabulous weather on Salt Spring Island, you have to pay over a dollar a liter for gas, don't you?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

You should see what we pay for food.







 

And property! How does three hundred large sound for a tiny A-frame on a half acre of land? Or six hundred and fifty for an older medium sized house on a slightly larger parcel? Waterfront is in the millions.

If I didn't already live here, then I couldn't afford to move here. Or something like that.

But the weather sure is nice. So is the scenery.


----------



## SINC

I for one appreciate the sun and clear skies this morning.

I do so because many Canadians are getting dumped on big time today.

A major winter storm packing high winds and 15 to 30 cm of wet snow is moving northeast out of Wyoming. It covers an area including Lethbridge, Medicine Hat, Swift Current, Regina, Estevan, Brandon, Winnipeg, Kenora and Dryden.

That is one big storm and winter weather warnings have been posted for today.

I sure am glad to be in the north for once where it is -2 and headed for 11 today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

My sugar snap peas are a meter high and I have the first blossoms starting to appear.


----------



## MaxPower

With all the rain we've been having, it is making it really difficult to go and cut the grass.

I like to bring the blade down to drive the roots down, but with all the rain, the grass is growing like crazy, so I have to raise the blade up in order to get through it.

So with the amount of grass I cut up I now have to rake it all, and cut it all over again so I can get the short cut.

Oh well. At least it isn't snow.


----------



## SINC

A very cool week here, only 8 right now and up to maybe 10 today.

The wind is bitingly cold and no one has dared to put out plants yet. Friday promises to be 17, our normal for this time of year.

We can only hope.

And for the record macnutt, our gas jumped to 88.9 overnight!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

That's CHEAP, Sinc! I pay more than that for diesel, even on the Big Island where prices are slightly better. 

But we do have one very nice thing that we can use to console ourselves, here on SSI. It was sunny and in the low twenties today. Pretty much just like any summer day we might get in july (it hardly ever gets above thirty here, and rarely goes below ten or fifteen).

A buck seven per liter at the local pumps today. Ouch!

Guess I'll have to forget about driving and just sit back and take in the glorious summer weather from my front deck. It's surrounded by mountains and forest and there are NO mosquitos. Ever. Has a hot tub, too.


----------



## LGBaker

Pogo sticks are cheap and reliable.


----------



## Bolor

Our gas jumped to 93.9 from 86.3. 
We missed that terrible snow storm, thankfully. 60% chance of rain ans 23 today ... I can live with that.


----------



## SINC

A dull grey day at -3. Only getting to 9 today again.

What happened to spring?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Yesterday, we had a muggy 28 deg. Today is rainging and a highof +4. _1 tonight with freezing rain and ice pellets








Maybe fall is starting already in Timmins and St Albert?


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild and very sunny 12C here in DoxieLand East. Played "hookey" from my web courses and worked out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Broken cloud and 8 this morning, on its way to 13.

Supposed to be in the 20's by Monday, but then cooling off to single digits for the long weekend.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

A _very muggy_ 29 degrees in MTL today...


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny with clear blue skies and crystal clear air. No different from a july day out here.

Low to middle twenties. Same as it has been for more than two months now.

Lovin it! BIG TIME!!


----------



## oatmeal

April 15/04 - 1:00 am EST - Waterloo - 22C and rain

April 15/04 - 7:30 am EST - Waterloo - 10 Celsius and breezy

 

So, after a few days of awesome summer-like weather, a tease, we get back to the crap. But wait...according to the all trustworthy weater station it is apparently going to be 20C on Sunday and 24 on Monday...


----------



## SINC

Plus one and clear, sunny skies this morning, on the way up to 15.

All in all, not a bad day.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Overcast, 9 degrees right now. Supposed to clear after lunch, with an afternoon high of 20 degrees. Much more pleasant than that sweatbox of a day we had this past Friday...


----------



## SINC

12 here in bright sun and going up to 18.

A nice Sunday for the BBQ, eh Bolor!

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny out here. With a few clouds today. Pretty much total summer...just as it has been for a month or two.

April had less total rainfall than a normal april has in a single day. 15mm versus about 100+ mm. And more sunshine than a normal July.

Hot and dry in the westcoast rainforest this year. And tourists EVERYWHERE! Buying up EVERYTHING!







 

Property prices have gone from hideously extreme to absolutely ludicrous. And they are STILL rising. FAST!

If I was to sell my large acreage right now, I'd be a millionaire tomorrow.

Think I'll wait a bit.


----------



## SINC

7 degrees and sunny. High of 22 for today and 23 tomorrow.

Then the bottom falls out.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A fantastic spring day yesterday at 26.

Today will only be 17, the norm for this time of year.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Mid to high twenties here, in bright summer sunshine. Same as it has been for a couple of months. Pretty dry too.

Strawberries are ripe now. The roadside stands are full of them. Looks like a bumper crop as well.


----------



## SINC

A rather cool long weekend for us here, with highs for today, tomorrow and Sunday at only 13 or so. Monday is expected to be 18. Not great for the first big camping weekend of the season.

Cheers


----------



## SINC

A very sunny and clear 10 this morning and headed to 19.

What a great day for the ehMac photo shoot.

My camera is fully charged and I am off to see what I can see.

Happy photo hunting to all concerned.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Yet another hot a sunny summer weekend. Mid twenties under cloudless skies.  

But the weather is turning gray now, and we are scheduled to get some rain this week. For the first time in ages. We could use it.


----------



## The Doug

Was 31 degrees yesterday - hot, overcast, rain & very high humidity. With the humidex factor it was equivalent to about 40. 

This morning it's very muggy and sticky, overcast with a threat of thunderstorms. You expect to see mould & mildew starting to grow on everything! A cold front is supposed to go through later and hopefully we'll get a break from the humidity; the temperature should top out at about 25. Or so they say...


----------



## SINC

Supposed to be 31 here today with high humidity. (That for us is 35% but it feels like the 90% I used to tolerate when I lived down east.) This weather expected to last until Monday when rain begins.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

High of 28C with a humidex of 38!!!  For St.John's, that is hot and humid. Luckily, there is a strong warm ocean breeze to keep things a bit cooler.


----------



## Clockwork

Give us some of that warm weathe. Its hot one day cold the next in the GTA. errrr It was a cold night.


----------



## talonracer

You can have the heat we're having in BC. Got up to around 37 today, and supposed to hit 39 tomorrow. When it's that hot, my brain just stops functioning. Orrrr maybe it's the sight of all the pretty girls in tiny outfits..

Either way, I feel ready to faint!


----------



## Dr.G.

Talonracer, 38C is what we had here in St.John's, but this was with the humidex, and 29C is what is being predicted for today, also with the humidex. I came to St.John's from Georgia, and I remember those days in the high 90's/low 100's F, with plenty of humidity. So, as Bill Clinton oftentimes said, "I feel your pain."


----------



## The Doug

Clear blue sky this morning, brilliant sunshine, dry, and coolish - about 17 degrees right now, with a high of 23 forecast for later in the day. This is such a welcome relief from the heat, rain, and suffocating humidity we've had for the past while.

Today I'll take advantage of this felicitous change in the weather, and start priming & painting a room downstairs...


----------



## SINC

As I had my morning coffee out on the back patio, it was already 21 degrees. Only 10 more degrees to hit today's high.

I think it will be a good day to pile in the motor home and head for the shade at Sandy Beach.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

It's only 1PM and already it's 37C witb the humidex. We took the doxies down to Rennie's River for a dip. They don't actually swim, although wirehaired doxies look like otters in the water. However, they swim like bricks, but their strong digging legs and paws keep them moving a bit.


----------



## MacDoc

A classic summer day and it shows - very little phone or email traffic after a monster week.

Clar, warm, dry, a bit of breeze just perfect.

and I'm stuck inside doing pst


----------



## MacNutt

This place has resembled a tropical island like Tahiti for most of the last two months. Blindingly hot days, no clouds or rain at all, and hordes of tourists stinking the place up with their coconut-scented tanning oil.

Cuba was cooler than this, on some days.

Every window in the house is open, day and night...and houseplants must be watered twice per day.

It reminds me of South America.

It will probably be like this until October, if last year is any indication.


----------



## The Doug

We had a nice break from the heat & humidity last week - several days of bright, dry, and refreshing weather. The nights were cool and _perfect_ for sleeping. 

But as of yesterday we're back to the hot weather again. Rain and thunderstorms forecast all day today; as I type this it's just after 7:00 a.m. and with the humidex factor is _already_ a stifling 32 degrees. Should dry out for Monday but the temperature is expected to remain high, at 28 to 31 degrees...

[ July 31, 2004, 08:29 AM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## The Doug

A heavy rain warning was issued this morning, and it's still in effect right now.

This afternoon I went to Canadian Tire to get some barbecue charcoal; when I went it it was barely drizzling... and when I came out 15 minutes later, _ooh whee!_ was it coming down!!! Water accumulated so quickly all over the place, and the drains couldn't handle it. At several intersections there were puddles 6" deep. Down the road, water was shooting back UP through the holes in a couple of manhole covers, like a geyser. What a sight...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, send us some rain. The doxies are able to walk across Rennies River in places, which had a flour mill at one point with a water wheel, so it/was deep in spots. Still, not complaining about the warmth.


----------



## The Doug

Dr. G., I would if I could! 

This morning I learned that three tornadoes touched down in Quebec yesterday during the worst of it - two were near Drummondville, and one just outside Chateauguay (the latter is not far from MTL at all). No serious damage; just some shingles blown off rooves here & there. I live in the lower Laurentiens, quite far from all that action. The rain was quite enough for us, though. As soon as I got home from Canadian Tire I checked the basement and found it to be bone dry, thank goodness, and the sump pump was sleeping soundly.

Yesterday was some day. Today it's bright and sunny - not too warm, but the humidex is still considerable. There's a nice stiff breeze blowing through, and it's helping to keep dry things out, and keep us relatively comfortable...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, all we get is warm humid air, but no rain. There is a tropical depression off of the Carolinas, which usually brings rain from the southwest. We shall see.

We bought a little children's wading pool for ten dollars at Canadian Tire and fill it up with a few inches of water. Doxies are not great swimmers, but they seem to enjoy the water.


----------



## The Doug

Dr. G., I'll have to replace a few vacuum tubes in my weather machine; if all goes well I'll send some rain your way tonight and more later in the week.

The neighbours next door have a Chocolate Lab puppy - what an adorable little buddy he is. They also bought a small wading pool for him. It's quite a chuckle to see him sitting in it...


----------



## Bolor

We got a heavy rain yesterday and it was to continue today. The sun came out, however, and the temps climbed to 30. A bit muggy but bearable. 
We had a lousey summer up until last week, but boy, has it made up for it! Sunny and hjot. My new BBQ got a good work out mmmm


----------



## MacNutt

It's never very muggy out here. The Pacific Ocean prevents us from feeling the same sort of oppressive humidity that seems to characterise the Great Lakes Region.

We also don't have any mosquitos or blackflies...but that's another story.

The weathermen are telling us that we MAY get a few showers and some slight overcast towards the middle of this coming week.

This would be the first cloudy days or rain that anyone of us can remember. It's been quite a stretch of hot and sunny weather.

Some rain would be welcome out here...but we aren't scheduled to see any signifigant rain or temperature drops until sometime in November, if past experience is anything to go by.

Our hot dry summer still has two or three months to go.

Such is life in Canada's Hawaiian islands.


----------



## MacDoc

Ya gotta give the boy credit for putting a positive spin on........


> *Worst B.C. drought in 4 centuries, says expert*
> WebPosted Jul 7 2004 02:33 PM PDT
> 
> VANCOUVER - A U.S.-based research group says coastal B.C. could face the kind of destructive wildfires that devastated the southern Interior last summer.
> 
> Dr. Reese Halter (Courtesy:
> Global Forest Science)
> Dr. Reese Halter, the president of Global Forest Science, says *prolonged drought conditions have created a once-in-400-year fire threat for B.C.'s coastal forests.
> 
> He says the last time this province was this dry was more than four centuries ago – with disastrous results.*
> 
> "It corroborates with the long drought in the 1580s, when we had coastal forests ablaze," he says.
> 
> INTERVIEW: B.C. Almanac's Mark Forsythe speaks with Dr. Reese Halter.
> 
> Halter warns the evidence shows the wildfires of 2003 could just be a warmup for worse things to come.
> 
> "All the evidence goes to show it could be as bad, and the shift may go from the Interior to the Coast," he says.
> 
> LINK: More on Global Forest research
> 
> Halter also warns that the mountain pine beetle infestation in north-central B.C. has created vast areas of tinder-dry forest, compounding the potential risk.
> 
> "At some critical point, the stars, as it were, all line up, for a truly large fire to take place."
> 
> Halter says governments should create large fireguards aro


'Course I guess coming from a water bottler......"tis an ill wind and all that.

••
Black flies.........Toronto? ....... a bit geography challenged are we.

Sort of like your Hawaiian humidity which ranges from very low on the desert beach on Kuaii ( 2" of rain per year ) to 100% in the Alakai swamp where rainfall is 485" per year.

Oh yeah....that's the same island a few miles apart. Guess you figured you couldn't go wrong having that range of climatic conditions to compare to









[ August 02, 2004, 12:07 PM: Message edited by: MacDoc ]


----------



## MacNutt

Already got my finger on the trigger, Peter.

And, when converted to a clay disc, Macdoc should fly straight and true...what with all the natural spin he seems to have.









Macdoc...

I suggest you go back and actually READ my post, instead of doing your usual cursory "quick skim and reply with vengence".

I commented on the mosquitos and blackflies in the "Great Lakes Region". NOT in Toronto (where, as we all know, no flying critter could possibly survive the heavy smog).

You might just want to go back and review my comments on humidity, as well. And my references to Hawaii. Arf Arf Arf.

As for the recent "drought" out here...

My house is currently surrounded by lush green forest. Just as it always is. Winter and summer. Some of the hayfields are a lovely straw colour right now, but pretty much all of the rest of the island is a fine shade of deep green. The vineyards that have sprung up on Salt Spring in the past few years are doing particularly well right now, by the way. The apple crop is particularly fat and juicy this year. The strawberries were the best (and BIGGEST) we have ever had. Life is good out here in the brilliant sunshine, right now.

And the local TV weatherman has been telling us that this is the SECOND driest (and hottest) summer since 1958. Quite similar to hot and dry periods that we had back in the late seventies, the mid eighties, the mid nineties...etc.

But nothing like the extended period of hot dry weather that was reported widely by all residents back at the turn of the century. (That would be during the early twentieth century, for you youngsters)

Hardly sounds like a massive climactic change to me.

More like a regularly occurring cycle of wet versus dry.

Much of BC is particularly dry this year. The third year in a row for this.

But at the very same time, practically ALL of Alberta is very wet and green right now...which is definitely NOT the usual pattern for late july/early august.

By the way... I was a resident of Alberta in 1980-81, and that whole province seemed to miss out on summer that year. It was cool and wet all sumer long and we had a taste of snow in june, a slight dump of the white stuff in july, and a serious snowfall in august. Winter returned with a vengance on labour day that year. And stayed for a long long time.

Much of Ontario is experiencing this sort of cool wet summer weather this year. Winter will likely return early to some parts of that Province this year.

This is NOT something radically wierd. It's just a part of a natural weather pattern that has a rather long cycle.

Too bad most people have such short memories.

And short lives.

They seem to think that twenty five or even forty years of living in one place MUST give them some sort of insight into the local weather patterns.

That works ONLY if the natural weather patterns fall within that small window of time.

But most of the long term weather patterns on planet earth seem to run in cycles that are far longer than the average human lifespan.

So we regularly see older people on TV commenting on a local flood or a storm and saying...

"Gee...I've lived here for more than thirty years and I have NEVER seen anything like THIS before?"

No doubt they haven't.

Their lifetimes are but the blink of an eye for the true timeline of this dynamic planet where change is the norm...and "stability" is a fleeting fantasy.

Ask anyone who has drilled deep into the crust of this planet and who has spent countless hours (years, actually) studying the different eras and epochs in minute detail, if this fair planet is even remotely "stable"...or if it is "ever-changing". (rather suddenly changing... by the way.)

THEN you will have your answer. 

[ August 03, 2004, 03:18 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## Peter Scharman

I suspect Macnutt or Macdoc may become a skeet in his next life life and the other will become a shotgun.


----------



## Bolor

Another heavy downpour yesterday complete with thunder boom booms. Cleared up and became nice again. Today, high of 24 and a sprinkling of sunshine and rain. It's gonna be the same all week ... sun/cloud/rain and cool


----------



## MacDoc

400 year memories eek: .........what are you surrounded by Ents.







:







Macnutt's neighbourhood forest


----------



## The Doug

Very hot & sticky yesterday - with the humidex factor we had the equivalent of 36 C. Should be more or less the same today but without any threat of showers. Indeed, it's bright and sunny this morning (7:30 a.m. as I type this) but you can already feel heat & mugginess building. I've got some painting to do in the room downstairs so I think I'll get an early start, before the heat & humidity _really_ kicks in.

On a newscast last evening they had a spot about heavy showers in Manitoba - more than 60mm came down in a very short period, and they showed a farmer whose Canola crop was standing in 15 inches of water. He said he'll probably lose about $20,000 worth of this year's crop!


----------



## SINC

A dull grey day here with a current temp of 11, going to 19.

A great day to roast an entire pig on the spit, which is exactly what about 50 friends and I are doing today on a buddies acreage.

We will overnight in the motor home, so no driving home late.

And, did I mention beer?

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Sound's great laddie! I'll be right over!  

Too bad our long hot sumer seems to have suddenly turned into early fall. It's still warm and there are sunny spots, but we are above the average for rainfall in this area for august...and we got all of it within a three day period.









No drought now.


----------



## Bolor

Last couple of days have struggled to get above 12deg ... cloudy and a heavy mizzle. Really a dreary weekend


----------



## SINC

Well, the pig roast was a huge success and enjoyed by all. Not enough sleep for moi that night though.

Today dawns gloomy and with light rain. I will work this morning and leave around 1:00 p.m. with a buddy from the Edmonton Sun for Carson-Pegasus provincial park, about 2 1/2 hours northwest near Whitecourt, where we will try our hand at fishing for the next three days.

Be back some time Thursday, so I can work Friday and do the payroll. The boys really seem to miss me if I am not there on pay days. Go figure.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Well, we have a heavy rain warning for Thursday. Lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and sunny day here in St.John's (24C and 27C with the humidex). Luckily, we had a nice breeze to keep things a bit cool.


----------



## LGBaker

Dr G - everytime I mention to someone my urge to move to St. John's, they say there is no summer. We are looking autumnish already and you are basking in summer weather!


----------



## SINC

Snow.

September.

S**t.

SINC


----------



## talonracer

Bloody cold in Calgary... a low of 4 tonight..

NOOOO!!! I don't want to have to think about parking my car for winter already...!!!


----------



## MacNutt

Our weather is no great screaming hell out here, either. WE had SUCH a beautiful run of long hot cloudless days from june until the last week of August...then the November rains hit. We are still quite warm, but it's been raining on and off for a while now. Summer is over for my neck of the woods, I guess.  

The funny thing is...the trees haven't even lost their leaves yet.


----------



## SINC

A very heavy wet snowfall over night has done severe damage to thousands of trees. On my way to work this morning, I had to weave around many trees in every block. The weight of the snow just snapped main limbs like twigs.

City crews have a massive clean up job today and for several days to come.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, last year was our hottest summer since records were kept, with 12 straight days of over 30C (with the humidex). This summer, we only had four such days, but it was much drier, with warm dry days for five weeks from Canada Day until early Aug. It was 21C today, with a mild breeze off of the ocean to make it quite nice to be outside working in the garden. The local joke is "Thank God the rest of Canada thinks our weather stinks, because if they knew the reality of our weather, they would flock here. Thank God we are surrounded by water." Granted, this is an overstatement, but keep in mind that we were the only part of Canada without a threat of West Nile. June until Nov. is nice here, and then after Rembrance Day until May 24th, it is rather blah.


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny out here today. Had to use the air conditioner in the big truck.  

I went out on my deck last night about midnight and there was a hot breeze blowing across the whole acreage. The thermometer said 18C. No kidding.  

BTW, Dr G...no west nile reported out here, either. But, then again, we have no mosquitos...so it would be rather tough for it to ever make an appearance, really.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, I guess that Salt Spring Island and the Antartic are the only two places on earth without mosquitos. Now, if you also have no wasps, SSI shall be MOST unique.

"IQALUIT - Southern Canadians wouldn't take a second look at a yellowjacket wasp circling around their picnic, but the discovery of the insect far north of the Arctic Circle has entomologists, well, buzzing. 

Noire Ikalukjuaq, the mayor of Arctic Bay, found a specimen of Vespula intermedia, or yellowjacket wasp, outside the community recently. Arctic Bay is on the northern tip of Baffin Island, at more than 73 degrees latitude."

[ September 10, 2004, 07:07 AM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## MacNutt

Sad to say that we have a PILE of wasps out here. It's pretty much our only real pest. They're especially thick after a long hot summer, like the one we've just had.  

But the sudden fall-like weather has made them all go bye-bye. Which is just fine with me.  


BTW....yesterday was like summer all over again. So was this morning. But it's raining streetcars right now, at ten PM. 

After such intense and totally cloudless sunshine for several months, followed by intense rain for two weeks (broken by more intense sunshine)...everything around here is about as lush and green as I have ever seen it. 

I had to mow my lawn TWICE this week! The apples on all my trees are HUGE! Me mum made a good sized apple pie using only TWO of our home grown King apples today! (It usually takes five of them.)  

It's supposed to rain, on and off, for the next two days. I hope it clears up for sunday. We're Dragracing that day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, something has to be wrong with the Canadian weather when St.John's matches SSI in the type of weather we have had the past few days/week/month/summer. Still, I think it is typical for you folks, and caused by all of the hurricanes pushing up warm and humid winds our way. Luckily, we also got a bit of rain to help with our low water levels.


----------



## LGBaker

Ya ... here we go -







leaves are turning. The ash and linden are always the first to carry the message.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, 20C here in St.John's yesterday, only 14C today, but going back up to 23C tomorrow spells more grass cutting this week. I have a non-power lawn mower, and I don't mind the swishing noise the blades make each time I push it. However, while our drought has seeminly ended, there is no end in the mid-teens to low 20's temps for the foreseeable week or so. As I said, something is quite wrong with the weather in Canada.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

25 C here in Shangri-La
warm sun, light haze, peace and quiet only broken by the occassional chirping of birds

gonna go sailing in about 1 hour

gotta keep working on that tan so it lasts until Thanksgiving


----------



## MacNutt

Glad to hear that you guys have finally gotten a small piece of summer this late in the game. From what I hear, it was pretty dreary out there until very late in August.  

We had the opposite, out here on the west coast.

Our summer started in may and went until the last week or so of august. It was a vast string of long hot sunny cloudless days. No rain at all.

Now...we are seeing three days out of five with rain. Interrupted by warm and sunny periods.

No way that anyone could use the word "drought" out here right now. Every square inch of the place is lush and deep green.  

Our "winter" this year will be the same, if the past is any indication.

THEN...it will be back to the long hot days again!   

Snow? What's _THAT???_ (I think I saw a picture of it in a book. Once.)


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with the humidex today. Even the doxies don't want to run about in the back garden. Still, we have winds out of the southwest to keep things pleasant. They shall have to rename "The Rock" something like "Salt Spring Island East" if this keeps up. We shall see....


----------



## LGBaker

28? 28! That's degrees Celsius? Cranbrook had a high of 10.6 yesterday; today it's 12 with a significant windchill. Snow predicted for Calgary. I'm sitting here thinking about luggage - where I put it and how much it will hold.

I wouldn't allow a name change to "Salt Spring Island East", Dr G. That would attract all kinds of undesirables, such as developers. Ask MacNutt or Vespasian how difficult it can be.


----------



## LGBaker

MacNutt is pulling our legs once more;


> Snow? What's THAT??? (I think I saw a picture of it in a book. Once.


Are you missing this page?


----------



## The Doug

Evidently, he _was_.

I've seen a few leaves blowing about lately, and am sure that I saw a maple tree or two along the train route starting to blaze orange and red. The show hasn't officially begun though - these are but a few of the musicians just starting to tune up.

Nonetheless, temperatures this week have been higher than average - this afternoon in MTL we had an humidex equivalent of 29. Possibility of thunderstorms this evening and cooling overnight. 19 tomorrow and sunny.


----------



## MacNutt

Guilty as charged. My bad.

We DO have the occasional snowfall out here in LotusLand. But they are uncommon enough that we never seem to have any snowplows handy to deal with the situation. And many winters out here see no snow at all.

An average deep-winter day in this area...say, in december or january...might see us with rain and 09 to 13C temps. But it might also see us with sunshine and high teens.  

We warm weather types like to rub some eastern noses in it, is all.









Forgive us our transgressions. And you rest-of-Canada types who are sick and tired of the lengthy winter days might just want to drop by and have a motorcycle ride with us out here. Or sit down to a nice barbecue. Or go boating.

Early February would be great. The blossoms will be out by then.

Tell you what...I'll leave the light on for you.


----------



## MacNutt

Last night, we set an all-time september record for total rainfall. And it's still officially SUMMER!!   

Did someone say something about a "drought" out here?

That seems to be long over, I'd say.


----------



## The Doug

Brr. Down to 4c last evening. Supposed to go up to 18c today, a bit warmer later in the week.


----------



## MacDoc

Somebody turned winter on








Frost alert........  
Lovely clear air tho and a spectacular new moon last night.
Time to crank up the hot tub.
Warmer today.
A perfect fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

LGB, it was 23C that day, 28C with the humidex. 21C here again yesterday, but it was followed by a few cms of much needed rain. Right now, it's 19C with more heavy rain predicted. When we are warmer the SSI, you know the Canadian climate is messed up. Still, we appreciate the warmth and need the rain. The blueberry pickers are saying there is an abundance of berries this year.


----------



## SINC

We had two days of heavy rain, and more heavy wet snow in the far north of the province again.

Very bad news for farmers. I took a drive in the country yesterday and many crops lie flat on the ground, saturated by the heavy snow and rainfall. What looked to be a bumper crop is fast becoming unsaveable.

If we do not get three or four warm, dry weeks, this year's crop is gone.

Cheers










[ September 19, 2004, 10:33 AM: Message edited by: SINC ]


----------



## SINC

> We DO have the occasional snowfall out here in LotusLand. But they are uncommon enough that we never seem to have any snowplows handy to deal with the situation. And many winters out here see no snow at all.


macnutt, Dr. G. tells me he knows what heavy snowfall looks like in St. John's and asked me to post this picture of his driveway for all to see.










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, thanks for posting the picture. Can you imagine how Macnutt would react to a loss by Bush in November AND the possibility of St.John's having better weather than SSI?!?  

We are getting our much needed rain over the past 48 hours (75mm and counting). Still, it is a warm 19C so everything keeps growing.

I shall say a Yom Kippur prayer this Sat. for the farmers. I know that I don't have the strength or courage to go through years of drought only to have one's crops ruined by too much rain and cold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Chipper

Today is my idea of a perfect day! Not too hot, not too cold - still warm enough for shorts and a t-shirt. 

It is 22 C, sunny, and clear here in K-W.

A great day for sitting out on my deck in my LaFuma lounger with my Powerbook on my lap. 

I'm in heaven!!!


----------



## talonracer

COLD!

1 degree this morning, with the radio station reporting snow in some areas of the city.

Aiiiyaaahh... not snow, not so soon...!


----------



## MacDoc

Now it's summer again








Weird weather.


----------



## MacNutt

Lovely and sunny here for the last two days. Low teens at night. And everything is soooo lush and green after our record rainfall of the last three weeks!   

I mowed the lawn TWICE this week! It was dead and dry one month ago. (I have plenty of water...but was far too busy to bother with it back then because of the never ending heatwave...so it resembled an unharvested wheatfield in mid august).

All the pumpkins were orange in august, and the apples were a full month early this year. But it was the best crop we've ever seen. Me mum made a huge apple pie with only 2 1/2 King apples off our best tree. It usually takes five or six!


----------



## SINC

Time to revive this puppy, as you can see by this photo taken at noon today;










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Is snow in mid-Oct. normal???


----------



## SINC

Snow in Alberta is normal any time after the last snow of the year which occurs on July 1.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.




----------



## SINC

To give you an idea of just how much snow fell today, check out our picnic table in the furthest corner of the patio. Notice the seat is nearly as high as the table top?

That's a lot of snow for mid October!










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall send some St.John's fog your way. I just got in from a short walk with the doxies, and it is clear from groud level to just above their heads. Everything else is pea soup.


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny here today. 20 or 21C, at least.

T-shirt weather. With a warm wind. Even at night.   

Had the air conditioning on in the big truck all day today. Got a tan on my left hand side from the intense sunshine, while waiting in traffic.

Tough life out here on the west coast. Lemme TELL ya.


----------



## Bolor

We have had a pleasantly mild fall here in 
Timmins. Last Wed. for instance, was sunny and 18. 
Today, however, we had snow flurries all day at around zero. Tomorrow is not going to be good, but we will be in double digit temps on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has been rolling in on little doxie paws all day. Still, it is mild, and the only thing falling are some of the colorful leaves.


----------



## SINC

SNOW!

-6 this morning.

21 cm Saturday.

3 cm yesterday.

2 to 5 cm today.

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what can I say? If it gets too cold, cuddle up with the doxies, two on either side of you, and wait for the sunshine that comes with their arrival on Thursday.


----------



## kermit

The tomatoes here froze solid a couple of weeks ago  but the cold mornings have usually given way to some lovely autumn weather later in the day.

Looking at Sinc's pics of the last few days made me shiver. Brrrrr.. here we go again.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Kermit, where is Neuville, PQ? Hopefully, Sinc's Snow will become the story of a great Canadian TV show, and be viewed just after DaVinci's Inquest. Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies should be cancelled NOW!!!

Still more fog here today, but temps at 15C make it eerie.


----------



## Bolor

-5 with a light dusting of snow this morning. Sun is now shining and looking for a high of +2


----------



## SINC

Sinc:


> 2 to 5 cm today.


Revised forecast: 10 - 15 cm today.

Yikes!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you do realize that with all the snow that has fallen, or will fall today, that the total accumulation is higher than the average doxie???? Luckily, the "Fearsome Foursome" wear their snow shoes in such conditions. Still, a doxie wearing snowshoes is as odd as Macnutt voting/campaigning for the Liberals.


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, you do realize that with all the snow that has fallen, or will fall today, that the total accumulation is higher than the average doxie????


As this guy used to say, 








"you gotta be smarter than the average bear" to figure out these things! 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

..........or taller than the average doxie to survive in Sinc's St.Albert's snow storm ski chalet.


----------



## kermit

> Kermit, where is Neuville, PQ?


Here Neuville We are 30 minutes west of Quebec city on the St. Lawrence. 

We get our share of fog along the river too, it seems to have places it likes to hang out of a cool morning. I've got some photos somewhere Here 

We lived a stones throw from the river until buying a house a couple of miles inland. We sure miss the sunrise in the mornings.


----------



## MacNutt

What a change two days can make!  

We are now suffering under grey skies and major 24hr rainfall. Everything is soaked!

Only a high of 14C today.  

But it's supposed to get much nicer later this week.

We can only hope.


----------



## SINC

Once again this morning it is -6. That makes three days in a row.

Update: we now have over 30 cm of snow and the weatherman says keep your shovels out, it is not going to go away.

And so begins a very looooong winter.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Wow, Sinc!  

Quite cool in MTL but it's supposed to go up to 9 in MTL today. Bright and sunny.


----------



## kermit

Quite a good frost on the ground this morning here in the boondocks. The sun is shining in a clear sky but nearly all the leaves are down. A beautiful day for finishing off some chores outside


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C here in St.John's this afternoon.....almost Salt Spring Island weather.  

Expect the doxies and some sunshine by Thur/Friday.


----------



## SINC

If any of you drop by, you're welcome to sit in our Muskoka chairs!










Cheers


----------



## SINC

Ho, hum.

Same old thing.

-6 again this morning and light snow forecast. Oh well.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, there must be 25+cms on top of those Muskoka chairs!!!!!!  The doxies are on their way with some blueberry wine and sunshine.


----------



## Bolor

A grey day here. -3 this AM and a high of +3 expected for the day.
Sinc, my heart goes out to you. Hopefully you will lose that snow. It's too early!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, sunshine melts snow and doxies bring sunshine. Thus, within a few days, Sinc shall be mowing his lawn once again. Trust me on this one...............I hope.

Speaking of trust, I hope that Macnutt is alive and well and has not gone over "to the other side".  I can't picture him leaving the comfort of SSI to help with the Kerry campaign in states like Ohio and Pennsylvania. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I don't suppose I have to tell those of you who follow this thread the temperature this morning, do I?

It is -6 of course, with flurries.

What a surprise.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, now that the doxies are on their way to bring you some sunshine, we are getting much cooler weather -- +9C and cloudy. Still, I hope that you are greatful when they arrive. They might not make it until Sunday, in that they foolishly stopped off at Badger, NL and may stop off in Chicago, the land of their birth. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Today's weather in St. Albert:

See yesterday.

And the day before.

And the day before that.

Get my drift?

Yep, -6 and flurries.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are still at +9C and cloudy, with fog and drizzle. Once the doxies bring you some sunshine this Sunday, send them right home to bring some sun and warmth our way as well. Merci.


----------



## SINC

Have I mentioned our daily highs?

We have struggled to between -4 and -2 every day this week.

Normal temperatures for this time of year are +9 by the way.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, keep the minus temps but send back the doxies.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave!

I got up this morning and checked the thermometer expecting to see good old -6 like the past five days in a row.

Not so.

It's -5.

Incidentally, we have not had even one brief glimpse of the sun since October 15.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, doxies ETA will be about 2PM NDST, so that should be about 530PM your time on Sunday. First real sunshine should be upon you by dawn on Monday.


----------



## SINC

Well done Dr. G., for when I opened this thread to read your post, to my utter astonishment, the sun broke through the cloud cover and for the first time in nine long days, shone upon my eMac.

The doxies are obviously early.

Cheers


----------



## minnes

Good morning group!

You should check out this free ware program called
Meteorologist that puts all the weather data you could shake a stick at in your menubar or dock.
download it here

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16142


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, "doxie" actually translates into the phrase "good Karma" in certain languages. Lucky you.


----------



## Bolor

Last couple of days have been nice ... in the 10 - 14 range and sun. Today saw clouds and high wind. It actually blew all my leaves across the road as I was raking  . 
Gonna get rainy for a few days now but still in double digit temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you deserve a few nice days.........just wait for the winter. Stock up on warm clothes, my friend.


----------



## talonracer

Currently -5 with the threat of MORE flurries. Yesterday afternoon was interesting.. snowing as if it were a blizzard, the sun shining, and snow melting off my building like a river.

To paraphrase Obelix: "This Calgary weather is crazy!!!" (/me taps skull)


----------



## SINC

What's new you ask?

Nothing. 

-6 and flurries.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the doxies should be there by suppertime. They stopped in at my father-in-laws house in Calgary, which explained their sunshine. Tomorrow, my friend, tomorrow.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the heads-up Dr.G. Winter here can be brutal, so we'll take the warm stuff while we can get it. Sinc needs the doxie express right now, but I know that I'll requesting it in a couple of months.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, The Doxie Express was the inspiration for The Polar Express. Doxies LOVE Christmas and Hanukkah, since they get loads of new toys and treats. So, if you have been a good boy this year, Santa and/or Hanukkah Harry shall bring you some treats of your own. Maybe a vacation somewhere warm?????????????


----------



## Cameo

Dr. G..I guess the doxies won't be around Ontario until Tuesday..that is the first day that sunshine is called for. Today was dreary and damp, although not that cold. Better than what Sinc is having.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, let's see, Sunday morning/afternoon in Calgary, evening in Edmonton, Monday morning in Regina, Monday evening in Winnipeg, Wawa by midnight, Thunder Bay by dawn on Tuesday, and the could be coming down your street by late lunchtime on Tuesday. Be sure to have a treat for them, anything but hot dogs, SVP. Merci.


----------



## MacNutt

Only about 1C this morning, when I got up (five AM)....but it was 14C later in the day, under brilliant sunny cloudless skies. T-shirt weather in downtown Ganges.

But fall is definitely upon us, out here on the west coast. The leaves are turning on the very few broadleaf trees that we have around here







 

Luckily, spring is only about three and a half months away.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh.

A tiny slip, but a slip indeed.

-7 this morning.

BUT, the sun is supposed to shine. (It's much too early to see yet.)

Reporting from the depths of an Alberta winter.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, watch those doxies do their stuff. Sunshine is guaranteed.

Sunny blue skies and 12C here in St.John's today.


----------



## SINC

I see sun!

I see sun!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Vindication is mine!!!!!!!!! I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!! Ye of little faith who questioned the power of the doxies. I could send them over to SSI and make it snow for 40 days and nights, but that would be vindictive. These are doxies of goodness. Enjoy.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G, your geography is just a little off. Thunder Bay is west of Wawa so the doxies will hit there first. If they head straight east from Wawa, they would be in Timmins very early. An early treat is waiting before they head south to Kitchener and Cameo.

We too are under cloudy skies with 10 deg


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, having traveled across ON, I understand the geography of that fine province. However, you don't understand the "way of the doxie". They are typical scent hounds. For whatever reason, they are going where they are going, when they are going, and unless one has them on a short leash, they shall go to the "beat of their own drummer". Still, they should be at your doorstep soon. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Text Forecast from Environment Canada 
Edmonton City Centre: Issued 5.00 AM MDT Monday 25 October 2004 
Today .. Sunny. Fog patches dissipating this morning. High 3."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Text Forecast from Environment Canada 
Timmins: Issued 11.30 AM EDT Monday 25 October 2004 
Tuesday .. A mix of sun and cloud. High 7.
Wednesday .. A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High 11."


----------



## Bolor

Ahhh. Sorry for my misunderstanding of the way of the doxie. I should have known better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, as it is written, never bet against the person holding four aces and never doubt the way of the doxies.


----------



## bopeep

I will give you this summer's farm weather report. 

May - rain 
June - rain 
July - rain 
August - sunny breaks... not enough to cut hay yet.
September - Enough sun to cut first cut hay! 
October - rain - try to sell sheep cause there's no hay to feed them. 

Things aren't looking much drier for November. 
BTW the farm is just east of Peterborough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bopeep, I do not have the courage to be a farmer. I have undying respect for anyone who makes their living off of the land (as in farming), or on the ocean (as in fish harvesters).


----------



## bopeep

make a living off the land??? Farming sheep??? 








Not to make light of it, I don't own the farm where my sheep live, I DO work VERY hard there, and spend a LOT of time there. We had been losing nearly 20K per year BEFORE 
BSE ... 

The US embargo on Cattle also applies to Lamb - all ruminants in fact. 

One can go to market and purchase a Heifer for somewhere around $100.00. that's somewhere in the vicinity of say 600 lbs of fresh canadian beef. 

The gestation period of a calf is 9 months, and heifers usually calf ONE calf, not twins like ewes. The amount fof feed, hay, etc etc etc means that these farmers are losing money hand over fist. Yet they persevere. 

There are those who simply go to the grocery store and buy a tray of ground beef.. paying say 3 bux a pound for it. Who gets it? NOT the farmer who toiled to keep the animals alive, who shoveled sh** day in and day out, spent hours moving hay... no sireeee not that guy - he had to sell that cow for $100.00. 

Do us all a favour, find a local cattleman, and a local shepherd. Buy a side of beef and a lamb. Get them slaughtered and put them in your freezer. The meat won't have that red dye injected into it, nor will it be full of preservatives, antibiotics etc. etc. 

Get a group together to buy the cow. Ask Macnutt - he does exactly that. 


FYI: 


> Net cash receipts for Canadian sheep producers are down approximately 35% in the first half of 2004. Livestock inventories reported on July 1, 2004 demonstrate nearly 50,000 additional market lambs on farm this year over last year and these lambs are expected to come to market this fall causing further havoc in Canadian markets.


I guess this isn't about the weather. 

Oh, and it's too windy to train the dogs... they can't hear us. sigh. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC

> Do us all a favour, find a local cattleman, and a local shepherd. Buy a side of beef and a lamb. Get them slaughtered and put them in your freezer. The meat won't have that red dye injected into it, nor will it be full of preservatives, antibiotics etc. etc.


bopeep, I have done exactly that for the past 15 years from the same farmer. Beef that is.

Sorry, but lamb is not on my list of edible products. I simply cannot stand the taste nor the odour.

I guess doing half my part will have to do, eh?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bopeep, my use of "farmer" should have included those who raise animals. Chalk it up to my being a New York City boy who never saw a live cow until I was 17.


----------



## bopeep

Sinc: You haven't had the right kind of lamb. Seriously. Most lamb is fatty, tastes icky and smells bloody awful when it's cooking. Look for a lean meat breed such as Kathadin or North Country Cheviot. Try some chops. trust me, you'll like it - oh, and don't over cook it. 

Dr. G - I assumed you included livestock farmers... my point was that it is terribly difficult to earn a decent living from it, and then went on a rant about the BSE crisis etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bopeep, this is why I don't have the inner strength or courage to be a farmer of any sort. Teaching is difficult, but it is a piece of cake compared to what farmers, and their families/community, experience each day. I respect their dedication to the land and their sense of strength.


----------



## bopeep

Neither do most farmers I know. They are either religious fanatics or drunks.


----------



## MacNutt

Bo...on my first trip to England in 1976, I noticed and commented on the fact that all the meat in the supermarkets over there looked kind of gray, instead of bright red like in Canada.

The Brit butcher told me that Canadian meat inspection standards allow the injection of beet extract or something, in order to make the meat look deep red. He also told me that the more stringent British laws forbade this practice..

I notice that the beef that I buy from my neighbor doesn't look bright red, like the stuff I see at the supermarket. Not at all. But it sure tastes GOOD!  

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SINC

> Sinc: You haven't had the right kind of lamb. Seriously. Most lamb is fatty, tastes icky and smells bloody awful when it's cooking. Look for a lean meat breed such as Kathadin or North Country Cheviot. Try some chops. trust me, you'll like it - oh, and don't over cook it.


Sorry bopeep, but I have heard that one before. 

I have even had people who insist, like you that it is just fine, take me out to the best restaurants and pay for a rack of lamb so I would try it. I gagged on it there as well.

During my working years, the top brass at Sun Media, who were by the way lamb lovers, nicknamed me "Lamb Chop" just to taunt me because I could not stand the stuff.

No lamb will ever pass these lips again.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Personally, I love the taste of lamb. It's a rare delicacy for me...like oysters or halibut (two of my other faves).

But Venison, or deer meat is repulsive to this particular set of taste buds. To me...it tastes like liver. PeeYOOK!









Like SINC...I have been told by MANY people aover the years that "it just 'depends' on how it's _COOKED_ "  

To me...deer meat _ALWAYS_ tastes like "cooked depends".

Yuckola.

No wonder I never became a hunter, like all of my buddies.


----------



## SINC

> To me...deer meat ALWAYS tastes like "cooked depends".


Yep, same thing they used to tell me macnutt . . . depends how it's cooked. For the record, any way venison is cooked tastes like what depends are made to contain.

Now elk or moose are a different story, and it doesn't much matter how they are cooked!

But back on subject for this thread it is now -3 and headed for -12 tonight.

[email protected]$%&* early winter!

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

> I have even had people who insist, like you that it is just fine, take me out to the best restaurants and pay for a rack of lamb so I would try it. I gagged on it there as well.


SINC - that's likely been New Zealand lamb. I choke on that stuff too. The breeds I mentioned earlier taste like steak... sort of. It does have to be cooked properly, but that is more for texture and melt in your mouth appeal. My dad who ate only lamb and mutton when he was overseas had the same attitude as you... NEVER EVER EVER again. I begged and he decided to try a mouthful. After that he requests that I bring some of MY lamb. That first taste he had was stewing lamb - the garbage meat. It's THAT good.


----------



## bopeep

> I notice that the beef that I buy from my neighbor doesn't look bright red, like the stuff I see at the supermarket. Not at all. But it sure tastes GOOD!
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Yup - it's red dye. if you look carefully at some packaged meat, the bottom portion isn't pretty and red like the top. It grosses me out.Your meat SHOULD be dingy looking. I am sure that red dye is slowly killing us all.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to -6 once again this morning, but we have sunshine, glorious sunshine again today. High to be 3.


(Maybe we should start a "Meating Thread"?)

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

Just an attempt to derail the thread Sinc! 

Today is a glorious fall day. 

Decisions... take my ladz for a long walk in the woods, plein air drawing, indoor drawing, or photgraph artwork for slides. Walking the boys is most likely cause it's one of my fave things to do - ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, doxies ETA back here in St.John's is Sat. at noon. So, expect more snow there by this weekend. Sorry, trick or treaters.........


----------



## SINC

Our early version of winter is still hanging on.

It is -12 this morning. Forecast is for sunny periods for the next few days, then more snow on Friday and Saturday.

Yikes!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you need to get yourself a doxie. Cloudy and 12C here today. A blah day of raking leaves.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave!

-2 this morning, but I fear our snow will stay on the ground until spring.

Another sign of winter is upon us today.

Remember to roll your clocks back one hour tonight as we revert to standard time.

Soon it will be dark going to and coming from your workplace.

Oh, and Happy Halloween.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

NO!!!!!!!    Woke up to 2-5cm of snow this morning. Luckily, it shall be gone by tomorrow or Monday at the latest, with double digit temps and some rain and fog predicted. Still, this is like Edmonton.







As least the doxies should have some fun in the first October snow that I can remember since I came here in July of 1977.

Good morning to you as well, Sinc. At least the doxies brought you some sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out today, and with temps going up to 10C, most if not all of yesterday's snow shall be gone by tomorrow. My mind and body were NOT ready for an early winter.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning, but a beautiful blue sky with few clouds. We may even see some melting today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank the doxies for the sun and melting, Sinc.


----------



## bopeep

Saturday we experienced a Chinook. 

Not very often we get a chinook in this neck of the woods. Those clouds are too cool. Lovely weather for working dogs - after the torrential rain. Looks like only one cut of hay this year. 

I was working with my young dog, Data. Squaring his flanks and other tedious precision kinds of things. Requires a lot of attention to detail on both our parts and really isn't terribly fun. So, after doing the hard work, I let him have a wee bit o fun. Let the sheep go, then fetch 'em back. Easy beginner stuff. Well, Data was so stressed out after the precision training that he just ran through the flock and bit a sheep [just the wool] and went for a wee ride. The ewe flipoped him over on his back and the little Data man didn't miss a beat. righted himself, turned back in on the sheep and brought them to me all the while trying to spit out the 8 inch hunk of fleece hanging out of his mouth. 

Just plain funny to see. 

Back to the weather.


----------



## MacNutt

Raining torrents out here right now. Has been for more than twenty four hours!

Everything in the yard is about to float away. And it's only about 8C, as well!

YYUUUCCCHHH!!


----------



## SINC

A mild start to the day at -2 and more of our snow should disappear today. The bad news is that more snow is forecast for both Tomorrow and Thursday.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Same sort of weather here as Macnutt has just experienced ("Raining torrents out here right now. Has been for more than twenty four hours!
Everything in the yard is about to float away. And it's only about 8C, as well!"). Still, we needed the 53mm of rain to ward off drought next summer.


----------



## bopeep

Rain here too. Not a big surprise though. Been raining pretty much all year. 

Last year we were complaining about the drought and requested more rain. Did the dances and everything. We got what we asked for, in abundance.


----------



## SINC

The past two days have seen a slow melt of our early October snowfall. This morning we sit at zero, so the prospect of more snow going today is welcome.

At this rate, we may just get rid of it all by the time the first November snow arrives.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny, 10C and VERY windy. Leaves are blowing around all over the place, making trying to rake them into piles difficult. Of course, having doxies trying to dig into these mounds of leaves, looking for unseen badgers, is not helpful.


----------



## MacNutt

We had two days of beautiful sunshine in midweek...but are now back to monsoon rains. I'm talking firehose against a barn door stuff here. If you were to walk around with your face up in the air and your mouth open, you could easily drown in a few short minutes.









Everything is soaked. And then some. But STILL, it pours down in torrents.

This weather pattern is typical of November out here, and is a result of the "Pineapple Express" from Hawaii.

And the air is warm and sweet.

So it's not quite so bad.

At least...that's what we all keep telling ourselves.


----------



## bopeep

man, it's beautiful dog walking weather today. sun shining, sky clear, balmy breeze. This is mother nature's trick. She plays it on me every year, and I fall for it every year, I jsut get to thinking that maybe this winter won't be quite so cold. 
Duh....


----------



## Dr.G.

We are NOT having doxie walking weather today. One minute, it was sunny blue skies, with 9C. Then, the clouds rolled in and we got all the dogs back in the car from our long walk.....just in time, because then it stated hailing. This is VERY uncommon for St.John's. Now it is raining, and although it's 7C, I have all the doxies curled up around the woodstove. Luckily, the iBook as AirPort Extreme for wireless conncetions.

Macnutt may be experiencing the "Pineapple Express" from Hawaii, so what it this, the "London Express" from England????


----------



## SINC

The sun is just trying to breach the horizon and the temperature is a chilly -10 this morning. Feels more like winter again.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies once again, and the sun is out. Go figure!?!  Still, not being a lover of cold, or winter snow, Sinc, my friend, you may keep this early sign of winter. Paix.


----------



## imactheknife

Sunny here in Collingwood (1.5 hours north of Toronto) and is Beautiful! was mid-teens yesterday. The three days before that were windier than I have ever seen it though and COLD...must be the wind coming off of Georgian Bay! sign of winter....can't wait for the snow Squalls to start moving in!


----------



## SINC

If like me, you are watching the CFL western semi final between Edmonton and Saskatchewan, you will see we are getting a lot of snow.

As I look out the window, all is white and covered with about half inch of snow.

Oh well.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain with 12C temps. Hopefully, it shall be sunny for Remembrance Day. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## The Doug

Was quite decent yesterday, around 11 degrees with sunny periods.

This morning... BRRR! Bright sun but it's around zero and very windy. Today's high is supposed to be around 4 degrees. 

Colder tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

I awoke to about an inch of new fallen snow this morning and -5 degrees.

My vehicle spent its first night of the season in our heated garage, so I am looking forward to no sweeping or scraping this morning!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually heard the rumble of thunder a moment ago, which is VERY rare for anytime of year here in St.John's. It is a balmy 13C right now, but it won't last, I fear.


----------



## Bolor

We have ~6" on the ground now and temps are down to -16 tonight. Damn, ...I'm not ready for winter yet. I still haven't put away the patio furniture or re-arranged the shed to bring the winter stuff to the front and the summer stuff to the back. Maybe next week


----------



## LGBaker

Bolor - shall I expect the brass monkeys soon. It is small wonder that Shania only comes home on rare occasions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I guess that it's about time to send out the Doxie Express with some emergency supplies. I also think that a little R&R with Macnutt at his island paradise might be in order.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino

The Sun Just came out, it looks really cool with the clouds and all, We saw some Hail and Snow today too! Lotsa fun for the weather man!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We had some hail yesterday, and today it hit 15C. There is something truly mixed up with the weather on the east coast. Of course, Salt Spring Island, the island paradise of Macnutt, has the best weather in the northern hemisphere, but here on the east coast things have been strange, weather wise, since Labor Day.


----------



## SINC

Dawn brings a broken sky with a bit of sun. Currently -3 and according to the radio, that is it. We've reached our high for the day.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrrrrrrr......26 and that ain't Celcius


----------



## Dr.G.

+4 and cloudy. A dreary day, which only doxies could enjoy playing in the leaves.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

view from my living room


----------



## Dr.G.

Macspectrum, don't like the snow, but you have a great view. Very secluded.


----------



## Carex

We are socked in and warm on the west coast. Was supposed to fly from Nanaimo to the Sunshine Coast today but all float planes are grounded. Can a float plane be grounded?


----------



## MacDoc

..be grounded." Once


----------



## SINC

> ..be grounded." Once












-7 this morning and headed for zero today. The good news is a forecast high of +7 tomorrow, a fine day for Remembrance Day services.

I hope the weather is as good nation wide.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

After many days of rain and fog...today was LOVELY!  

About 15C and sunny as a summer day! I left the coat in the truck until the sun went down. And even then it wasn't very chilly. Just a bit damp.

We are being told that this will go on until at least sunday. Then the rain will return.

But no snow. Coolest temps most evenings are in the 7 to 10C range. Warm enough to fire up the barbecue. Which I did last evening, BTW.   

I'll post a current weather photo tomorrow, if you'd like.


----------



## MacNutt

Note to Macspectrum:

Now THAT is a truly lovely front yard. Even with the light snow.  

Beats the heck out of last year's version, eh?


----------



## Bolor

Rained all day yesterday, but didn't get rid of all the snow. Temp dropped to -7 overnight and the streets were pretty slick. The sun came out and temps climbed all the way to -3.
LGB ... I can hold on to the brass monkeys for a while longer. I don't want to wear out my welcome at the juice bar.
DrG. Thanks for the Doxie fly-past. we are going to get above the freezing mark in a couple of days. I'll visit chez marc soon for juice, blueberry muffin and coffee soon


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you wish is our command. Would you believe that it is -4C here in St.John's today??? The leave are all cruchy underfoot. However, the sky is clear and there is no wind.


----------



## LGBaker

Bolor - you are always welcome at the juice bar. Bring along the BMs and we'll stoke them up with anti-freeze boosted celery sticks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, caught one of the doxies trying to sneak upstairs to try and get into your juice bar. 
http://shw.fotopages.com/2971073.html

Yesterday, I went to see Jack and Abby, and Jack was DRUNK!!!!!!!!!! What sorts of juice are you serving there??????????
http://shw.fotopages.com/2971083.html


----------



## SINC

At -7 this morning, we have to kind of double that to get to our predicted high of +7.

If the sun shines as brightly as yesterday, we are in for a fine day.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A thick midnight fog covers us here in St. John's. One might expect the hounds of Baskerville manor to start howling.............or to see jack the ripper venture out into the fog on George Street, where he would immediately be enthralled by the buskers.


----------



## MacNutt

Sunny all day today. And rather warm at 14C.

But it's been raining like crazy around here for most of the past week. More to come, too.

November is our wettest month. Sure is living up to the rep.


----------



## Carex

You and I aren't very far apart and we had a snotty morning. It did clear off though at the end of the day. And as I take my dogs out for a midnight pee, I notice frost!! Zoinks, are we living in Canada now or something.


----------



## MacNutt

No frost on this island so far. But it could happen at any time.









Note here: Salt Spring Island has the ONLY mediterranean climate in ALL of Canada. It is the warmest place on any given day in the whole country. (Except in summer...at that point we are reglarly the most moderate temperature in the whole country).

Must be why so many ultra-rich people from all over North America are rapidly moving here to live. And driving real estate prices through the ROOF!)


----------



## SINC

Whacky weather week continues. Yesterday saw highs of +18 in the middle of November. Nearly all our early snow is gone and one golf course in Edmonton reopened for golfers.

More of the same today, then snow tomorrow, but warming back up to +7 on Friday and over the weekend.

Crazy weather, but we'll take it!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow golf. What a classic idea. No balls are lost off the fairway...............just plain lost. I guess one could use colored balls, but then, putting would be difficult on the "whites" of each hole.


----------



## bopeep

Nice day yesterday. Perfect for dog walking. 
Today looks a bit dreary, and supposed to rain today. 
Not so great a day for walking dogs.  

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Bolor

The last few days have been unbelievable for this part of the country. Running at +10 and sunny during the day. A bit cloudy today but will still get up to +8. We appreciate the reprieve and have been able to get a lot of the "winter prep" work done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the doxies are preparing as well for your hot chocolate "mission of mercy" dash.


----------



## SINC

A dull grey morning at -2 and a high of only 0.

Perhaps some snow between now and tomorrow evening, then back to +8 on the weekend.

All in all, not bad for more than half way through November in this part of the country.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

This will be our last day of "nice" (by our standards, at least) weather. We will be in the zero range with snow for the next few days.
Dr.G ... I look forward to the hot chocolate and blueberry muffins. I'll be in in the morning.
'nite all


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we have fresh Newfoundland blueberries.


----------



## SINC

Ah, one of my faves, Dr. G.

I too will drop in tomorrow morning!

By the way, the new eMac is up and running and in fact made this post!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall have fresh blueberry muffins ready by 7AM NST. 

Must go for my 11PM Neighborhood Watch tour. This time, it shall only be Max on patrol with me. He's the biggest of my five dogs, but not very brave.

Peace to one and all.


----------



## Bolor

Well, we have hit our high for the day ... +2. Sort of a dull, dreary day. Oh well, we are still above normals for this time of year and all the snow is gone! I can live with that


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Bolor!

It is -6 here this morning with a high today of +4.

Our snow is all gone as well, and that's a good thing.

The sun has just peeked over the horizon on a cloudless blue sky alberta day.

My bet is that we get much higher than the forecast.

Have a good one all!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A drab +4C here in St. John's. I got the woodstove going this morning, and the doxies are you know where doing you know what. Talk about lazy hounds!!!!!!!


----------



## bopeep

Fireworshipping.. what IS that anyway? You should try to envision SEVEN Border Collies and a Terrier trying to get as close to the thing as possible. Drives me crazy cause they don't grow winter coats and then they get cold outside while working... and well, a sick dog is NOT a good workin dog. 

Anyway, kinda drab here today. No rain and supposed to hit 9 - up to 11 on the weekend. Perfect for walking dogs. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Carex

Gorgeous here on the east coast of the island. +7 with partly clouded skies, slight breeze out of the south. Smooth sailing into the weekend.


----------



## Bolor

Where is "here", Bopeep?


----------



## bopeep

Good heads up Bolor... 

no one has noticed/ or said anything about that before.









I'm in the Hamilton.









Cheers
Bo


----------



## Carex

+10 with the wind from the north, which means clear skies. I feel like I am on the prairies with all this blue over my head (or at least in the aspen parkland).

There are sheep in Hamilton?


----------



## SINC

> There are sheep in Hamilton?


Carex, Bo answered I'm in "the Hamilton".

Your assumption that is Hamilton Ontario could be off base.

If my tired old memory serves me correctly, there is a geographical area in southern Alberta called "the Hamilton".

If so, Bo is a long way from the Hamilton you refer to.

I could be wrong, but perhaps Bo is being just a tad crafty with that answer to Bolor's question.

Any clarification Bo?

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

Or perhpas Bo is just a tad quick with the 'thes' . 

I meant Hamilton Ontario. 

My sheep live just east of Peterborough.I do contract shepherd work in this area, as well as various other 'related' stuff and unrelated stuff.









I spend weekends Thursday and or Friday to Sunday doing chores at the farm. My friend lives at the farm full time and turns sheep out in the morning and lets them in at night. All the big stuff we leave for when we are both there. We have developed a relatively maintenance free flock. 

And to answer your question, yes there are sheep in the Hamilton area, and wehn I do demos in town - there are sheep in Hamilton. There have even been sheep in the City TV studios









Cheers
Bo


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the interesting reply, Bo.

Freezing rain warning here. Roads are slippery so am staying in the house. Temperature right at zero ... a very gloomy day.


----------



## Bolor

Hmmm ... I guess no one else has weather today. Well, our day has turned out not too bad ... sunny and +5








For us, that's Grrrrrreat!


----------



## Carex

Overcast (understatement), +5 C, cool and it feels like we are going to get rained on. There is no doubt about the rain part. That's ok though, it just means snow in the mountains!!


----------



## SINC

+3 and very thick clouds. Makes it feel more like 6:00 p.m. than 10:00 a.m.

Great day to be inside watching the Grey Cup!

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

Yesterday ws gorgeous in P'boro. I dunno the temp, but laundry could be on the line, and we sat outside had a few 'pops' and trained the crap outta the dogs. 

It was so nice even around 10pm that the sheep hadn't come in from grazing. Had to send a black dog IN THE DARK to pick up the flock. Try handling a dog when all you have to guide you as to the dog's whereabouts is the position of the sheep and the way they are holding their heads. fun fun fun ! 

Today the sun is shining brightly, and I am back to the reality of life. Work work work. sigh.


----------



## SINC

A mixed sky with a current temp of -2, headed for +2 so not much change for later in the day.

I do know it is very windy. How? We have a whirlybird vent on our roof that has developed an annoying squeak and this morning it is very noisy. 

I will have to get a buddy to climb up there and either lube, or replace it. (I don't do 'heights'!)

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Typical fall/winter weather here today. Mild, foggy, and a combination of either drizzle, showers or rain depending on where you stand.


----------



## Bolor

Another dull dreary day in the north. Temp @ +6 C


----------



## ErnstNL

Was a tad dreary earlier this morning. Noon is scattered clouds and +5 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

3PM is sunny and mild. Guess ErnstNL is in a different part of our fair hamlet. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## bopeep

Nice dog walkin day today. Not too hot with a nice chill in the air. Loverly! 

The temperature is immaterial to me. Is it nice to walk the ladz or not. What else is there to worry about? 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC

A cool and cloudy day at +2. No wind, or it would be quite chilly.

Cheers


----------



## redheadgod

Well its -20, and dark dark dark up here on the arctic cirle, with only 4 hours of "sunlight" but the northern lights are kickin ass!


----------



## SINC

> but the northern lights are kickin ass!


A picture is worth a thousand words, and I would love to see a picture of the lights!

Got time to take and post one or two?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Bright sunny day with temp at -5 (windchill -11)
All in all not too bad.


----------



## SINC

-5 here too this morning Bolor, but not a puff of wind. Still much too dark to know if it is cloudy or not from my office window!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We are currently getting 40 minutes more daylight than you are. The sun is sure low in the sky and there isn't much heat in it either. We still have a long ways to go to the shortest day


----------



## SINC

Gee Bolor, 27 days is not really that long!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

But if you look at being at this point on the other side of the shortest day, we are looking at 54 days. That could be construed as a long time









Sunny and cold today. Temp -10 in the morning and all the way up to -8 now. Sudbury got dumped on last night, but the storm didn't reach us ... yet


----------



## Carex

At last, the clouds have parted and we have proof that there is a sun. Being in the rainshadow on the east coast of Vancouver Island, we did not get as much of a deluge as Vancouver. +7, sunny (at least out my office window).


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear sky and +2. headed for +5.

I'll take this kind of day every time for late November!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Sinc with weather like that you'll be strolling around in your shirt sleeves and dusting off the golf clubs!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+7 and rain today, and +12 with heavy rain tomorrow. At least this does not have to be shovelled.


----------



## SINC

Very heavy cloud this morning. It is going to feel more like dusk than morning. all day long, I'm afraid. Currently -4 and headed for +1. If we are lucky, that is.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

I was delivering water to the outer islands yesterday.

I found myself sitting on the ferry dock at Galiano Island in bright 15C sunshine...in a T-Shirt. At 11 in the morning. Lovely!!  

Warm and wet here right now. We are almost halfway thru our normal winter, at this point. Late January or early Feb will see the very first blossoms of spring out here.

Nine or ten weeks till spring on the best coast...I'll keep you all posted. I'll probably also post some photos.Just to show you what we are dealing with.

Watch and see.


----------



## SINC

This is the icon on our weather for today with a high of +1.

Need I say more?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday, we had +15C and lots of rain. Today, it is about +6C and sunny. Go figure. Still, the doxies love running around on days like this, since it's not wet, hot or dusty.


----------



## MacNutt

Ten degrees and clear and sunny here. A few low clouds scudding across the blue expanse...but a very sunny day. We unloaded the big truck in our T-shirts. As always.

Two months or thereabouts, till the first blossoms of spring.


----------



## tedj

Wow!:


> Two months or thereabouts, till the first blossoms of spring.


I won't see blossoms for at least until the end of april I think. Today it is 8 degrees and rainy. Soon, the snow. Thank God I just sold my trusty Lombard and bought a down North Face parka with the proceeds. And so the east coast goes into hibernation......


----------



## MacNutt

What's a "parka"?

Why do we see mittens on so many Candians during the winter months?? And heavy boots?

How come they are not wearing T-shirts in January? And sneakers??

Is it really that cold in the rest of Canada during this period?

If so...why?


----------



## MacNutt

And why the HECK do so many of you put up with this long-term period of extreme cold??









When you could move out here...and not have to deal with it at all..









Oh...wait...a whole bunch of the most wealthy of you already ARE moving out here. In droves.

Just answered my own question. Thanks.

Disregard this post. In fact...forget about it.

Pretend that there isn't a place in this lovely land that never freezes...and that has bright spring days in December and January. And that sees the first blossoms in Febuary.

After no snow. All winter.

In fact...pretend I haven't said anything at all.

I'm certain that some of you will have no problem with this, at all.  

The thinking ones will ruminate on it for awhile, though.


----------



## bopeep

Ruminate: 

To me this is a pretty gross word. All I can think of is the sound the sheep make when they are ruminating. 

Yanno, about a year and a half ago I just about migrated that way, but it wasn't the nice part, well, it was nice, but. 

Little berg called 'Horsefly'. Interior. Had a winter population. I decided that anything that had a winter population wasn't that great for business. 

I kind of like the seasons. Makes me appreciate the summer more. I am becoming less enamoured with the 50 below BS though.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning, forecast of +2.

Long range is calling for lows in the -10 to -12 range by Thursday.

Slowly but surely, old man winter is creeping up on us.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, do your best to keep this sort of cold on your side of the country. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas, just like the one's in Georgia.


----------



## SINC

I'll try Dr. G., but you must remember that is all a steer can do!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Typical fall/winter day. Overcast, windy, a cool 4C. Not raining yet. Oh wait, it just started; looks nice with the whitecaps.


----------



## Carex

Duplicate post, please ignore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife's father raised cattle in Alberta, and she tells me that steers can do a whole lot more than redirect weather.


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, my wife's father raised cattle in Alberta, and she tells me that steers can do a whole lot more than redirect weather


Well then she probably also told you that they only wrestle with cowboys. They have no interest in females.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

No, I can't go into what she told me re steers in that this is a family forum.


----------



## SINC

Oh No!

You mean to tell me, she told you THAT story?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and +10C. It's as if we were on the west coast rather than the east coast.


----------



## SINC

-2 and on the way to a sunny +5 today.

A revised forecast has the balance of the week looking pretty.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

+13C and rain. Sinc, send the sun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carex

Rain and showers, +3 on the way to +5. No wind so the water is calm. Guess that means the clouds are not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and chilly this morning..........but the sun is starting to come over Signal Hill and there is not a cloud in the sky. Sinc has sent the sun.


----------



## The Doug

It's supposed to hit 5 degrees later today - but this morning we're getting a really sloppy mix of rain and snow. It's fairly windy too. Yuck.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning under partly cloudy skies. High of +5 for the next three days in a row.

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

Pouring rain today. It's the kind of day that makes you dread walking dogs. Mud and wet and ewww...


----------



## Dr.G.

STILL sunny, without a cloud in the sky. This is rare for St.John's this time of year. And, with a temp of +5, and no wind, it was great doxie walking weather.  

These are the sort of days we have to remember, especially during those 45+cm snow storms whipped around by 100+kph winds.


----------



## SINC

Oh sure, I send the sun you wanted and get banned from Cafe Chez Marc until sundown!

Sunny here too.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Bopeep, if we didn't walk the dogs in the rain, they would never get walked!! At least not in the winter.

+4 on the way to +6. Overcast and dark. I'm talking grey sky, not those white puffy cloudy things. Blankets. There will likely be showers mixed in with the gloom depending on where you are standing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is now sunset here in St.John's, so you may resume your coffee/tea drinking today at the Cafe Chez Marc. Have a cup on the house....and a free homemade Saskatoonberry muffin.


----------



## Carex

Sundown in St. John's and lunchtime here on the east coast (of Vancouver Island). You can tuck that lip back in now Sinc. Not a big fan of saskatoon but some people like them. I've heard those muffins are scrumptious though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, but when the sun rises here in St.John's, it is 230-3AM where you are now. So, it all even out in the end.

My wife's recipe if from her mom, who was born in rural Sask.


----------



## bopeep

Right you are Carex.

Every year here, my dogs are on a 6 week vacation. It totally sux for them, for their training and for the sanity of all involved. 

If you know anything about working Border Collies, then you know how intense they are. How hard they need to work, and be worked. To have a forced vacation of 6 weeks SUX. 

Last winter, due to the ice, I couldn't even run them safely. Cruciate surgery is NOT an option for us, and with all the ice we had... dogs crated for 6 weeks. OMG they were INSANE ! The 3 feet of snow is better, at least they can run around and be stupid - safely cause the snow slows 'em down, ice no way. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Carex

Dr. G. Yes them prairie folk sure love saskatoons. 

Bo, I have never worked a border collie but have know owners. Intense seems like too passive a word for what those dogs do. throwtheballthrowtheballthrowtheball; gottagettheballgottagettheballgottagettheball; throwtheballthrowtheballthrowtheballthrowtheball; gottagettheball.......


----------



## SINC

> Dr. G. Yes them prairie folk sure love saskatoons.


<----- is a prairie folk.

Saskatoons, YUM!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the way my wife makes her Saskatoon berry muffins, using her mother's secret formula and adding a secret something of her own would make you forget that you are from the west, make you forget what day of the week it was, make you forget your own name. They are addictive, and almost as good as her Jewish Apple Cake.


----------



## Carex

What is my name again??

I didn't know there was such a thing as a Jewish apple. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is no such thing as a Jewish apple, but there IS a Jewish Apple cake...........and my wife could get me to do anything at just the suggestion of one of these being made in the near future. I would share my kidney with Sinc, my heart to my wife or son, but I WILL NOT share the last piece of this cake with ANYONE.


----------



## Carex

Just poking fun with the apple comment Dr.

Let's just say, theoretically speaking, if one of the doxies were dognapped, and the asking price were the last piece of apple cake, what would the response. 

Be aware, this may guide future actions of persons unknown that are seeking a taste of this ambrosia.


----------



## bopeep

> throwtheballthrowtheballthrowtheball; gottagettheballgottagettheballgottagettheball; throwtheballthrowtheballthrowtheballthrowtheball; gottagettheball.......


Carex, I WISH my dogs were that laid back. LOL. 

My one dog takes a tennis ball by the fuzz and shakes the crap out of it. Then bites it in half, then eats it. WAY too tightly wrapped. 

He has eaten the seemingly indestructible chew toys. 
He lies clutching the ground. Forgets to go pee when there are sheep around, then he can pee/poo while working and not miss a step. My friend has his litter sister and Data [my dog] is the laid back one. 

You should see them work though. Fluid, smooth, precise. FAST, and they don't take any Sh** from the sheep. They are obedient and smart [smart = knowing when to be disobedient]. Oh man, I just love watching my dogs work. 
Sometimes I forget to tell them what to do I get so mesmerized by it. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC

If we are not careful folks, we will have to rename this thread, "The Doggone Weather Thread"!

Dark and -2 at 5:00 p.m.

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

right you are sinc - the weather cleared up for me to walk the dogs.









The sun shone most of the day. A bit cold but otherwise a beautiful dog walking day. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G.

"Let's just say, theoretically speaking, if one of the doxies were dognapped, and the asking price were the last piece of apple cake, what would the response."

I would say, "Hasta la vista, doxie." That's how good this cake it, at least for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bopeep, doxies are not much of a ball-loving dog. Rather, they are bred to dig, and love tugging.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544768.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we can't rename this "The Doggone Weather Thread" until the "Dog Days of Summer"!


----------



## bopeep

digdigdig 

Terriers are great. Do they count as terriers? 

Desperate attempt not to derail the thread: 
Doggone weather. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G.

bopeep, a discussion re dogs within ANY thread does not derail the thread...........it merely enlightens the discussion. Of course, I could be wrong on this matter, as some of the PMs I have received in the past have stated.

Terriers are digging dogs as well, except bred for smaller "game". I know a breeder of terriers with a special van for his dogs, and the bumper sticker "Dig free or Die" (a take-off of "Live Free or Die").


----------



## SINC

Very heavy overcast makes the morning seem much darker. Only -2 but headed for +6 today.

That is the last of the good news and the forecast for tomorrow calls for highs of -14 and lows in the mid minus twenties.

Get out your woolies folks, 'cause here it comes!

Cheers


----------



## bopeep

Dig free or die ! I LOVE it. 

That is soo terrier. 

Beautiful dog walking day today. Sigh, and I don't have any dogs to walk today. Kinda blows having to stay inside and draw on a day like this. Wonder if I can spend another whole day avoiding it. LOL

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G.

Bo, anytime you want dogs to walk, you may borrow one (or more) of ours.

'Tis +6 with off and on rain..........sort of an indoor day for one and all.


----------



## bopeep

Doc, I'm not sure you would be able to afford my walking fee. The travel expenses I would have to charge you would negate the benefit your dogs would receive. 

I have 4 dogs of my own that I could walk any ole time. I meant that I had no client's dogs that needed walking. 

Sometimes the cold weather freezes up my typing fingers and miscommunication ensues. [see? staying on topic - it's cold out]
Cheers
Bo


----------



## Bolor

Clear and cold hear today. -14 right now but -20 this morning. Going down to -23 tonight. Brrrr. I'm heading over to Chez Marc for some of those S'toonberry muffins. Yummm


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the "S'toonberry muffins" are on the house, so long as you keep your cold weather on that side of the Cafe.

Yesterday's sunshine is but a memory, but at least it's +4C still. 

I have brought in a special blend of hot chocolate just for you, my friend. We shall call it our "4B drink" (Bolor's Blast of Breakfast Brew). It is so rich that we must put an warning label on each cup, forewarning one and all of its addictive richness.


----------



## Bolor

Gulp ...ahhh. I needed that. Thanks Dr.G. That was REALLY good


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you drank it is one gulp??????????  I did not think that this was humanly possible.   You must be flying high right now, because it is EXPLICITLY stated on the cup that this is to be sipped slowly, and mothered over the course of an evening or morning.


----------



## SINC

> mothered over the course of an evening or morning.


Dr. G., perhaps putting a nipple on the cup would accomplish this objective for Bolor?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, since we are all adults here, I thought that people would treat it like fine Tennessee sipping whiskey. I took three sips when I was testing it out and had to sit down for an hour due to the light-headedness and visions of Macnutt throwing sugar plums and nutcrackers at the doxies.


----------



## Carex

We are at +5 heading to a high of +5 (I guess we are there). Woke up to some nice dense fog/scotch mist. Still hasn't cleared. Doubt there are any floatplanes flying today unless they are trying to fly 50 feet off the deck. 

Oh there is some drizzle, showers mixed in as usual. We might see the sun this week, I'm not sure.


----------



## SINC

Wow, Dr. G., if it is THAT strong, you may want to keep it in an appropriate container like this chap does:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that looks more like Macnutt than the typical of our 4B brew. We have started to serve it in tiny sherry glasses to limit the quantity. Think of Mr. Peanut having a martini, and that is the typical patron of the Cafe during 4B Happy Hour.


----------



## Bolor

Oh, hell Bring on the 4B ... nipple, sherry glass or otherwise. i could use a good light-headed buzz about now anyway.


----------



## SINC

+5 this morning, very windy and on the way up to +12 today by noon.

Then the decline begins, falling to -5 by evening, an overnight low of -10, falling to -14 by tomorrow morning with flurries, blowing snow and dropping into the -20s Saturday night. 
This cold front expected to last until the middle of next week.










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny, +1C and VERY windy here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

-24 this AM high about -15. Sunny and bright with light winds.(pass me a jug of that 4B brew, please)

An Alberta clipper is going thru tonite and tomorrow ... and temps to +2! what a change.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, that would be the clipper leaving here this evening.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Ah yes, the first cold snap on the prairies, good to see. +10 here with wind and rain just starting. We did experience a bit of a sucker hole for about an hour which was nice. 

Sinc, invariably, when I went home to visit my folks in the winter time, I would hit the -30 to -40 cold snap. You know the one that happens once or twice a year when you question your sanity. Made me thankful for being on the coast in the winter.


----------



## SINC

> Sinc, invariably, when I went home to visit my folks in the winter time, I would hit the -30 to -40 cold snap.


If you mean the one when you take a deep breath, your nostrils freeze shut, yup, I know the one!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

You're livin' it baby, you're livin' it. 

the side benefits of course are that once the nose hairs freeze, the break off easier and trimming is usually not required at that time of year. 

Actually I left Alberta before the remote car starter became popular. Now everyone in the northern climes have them it seems. Great idea really. I was the one that used to have to go out to start the car. It's a way for parents to get even with kids that no longer exists. Too bad, makes the kids soft.


----------



## SINC

> I was the one that used to have to go out to start the car. It's a way for parents to get even with kids that no longer exists. Too bad, makes the kids soft.


Soft?

Good heavens Carex, we've solved that problem since you left Alberta.

You don't think for one moment that we put auto starts in the cars we buy our kids, do you?

Cheers


----------



## Carex

You buy your kids cars? Things are going well over there!!

Part of the adventure at the time was that the car I actually owned as a teenager (still can't believe they let us get a learners at 14 and a license at 16 but that is another story) wouldn't let you walk away from it to idle when it was cold. You actually had to sit in the stupid thing with your foot on the gas.


----------



## SINC

> You actually had to sit in the stupid thing with your foot on the gas.


You mean to tell me you didn't have one of those long frost scrapers that you could wedge between the driver's seat and the gas pedal?

Sheesh! They were only 49 cents!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

You must remember I was 13 or 14 years old. The common phrase I heard mumbled about was "Good lookin' kid, not too bright."


----------



## SINC

Well at -10 this morning the slow freeze has begun.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C here in St.John's right now. It's the coldest day since last March.  Still, I was out back cutting wood for the woodstove while the doxies destroyed my piles of leaves. C'est la vie.


----------



## bopeep

Nice sunny crisp day. Great for walking dogs. 

I wish the ground would freeze though. I hate sliding around in the mud. 

You could loose those little dogs in those piles Doc. You had best be careful with them..









Cheers
Bo


----------



## moonsocket

Temp -8°C
A few clouds 
WIND GUSTS N 4 km/h 
RELATIVE HUMIDITY 67% 
DEWPOINT -13°C 
PRESSURE 101.84 kPa 
VISIBILITY 24 km 
CEILING unlimited


----------



## Dr.G.

Bo, doxies are digging dogs, so the piles could, in their opinion, contain a badger. So, they dig into the pile, and, in a doxie way, make leaf mulch. Still, they are having fun and it gives me a chance to work.


----------



## Carex

Helllllpppp, hellllllppp, someone call in the National Guard, the Army, the Fire Department, the Brownies!!! Things are not looking good, food supplies are low. Transportation has come to a standstill. People are in a state of panic and shock. We are all going to diiiiiieeeee.

It's snowing here this morning. What are we supposed to do. How can we gloat to the rest of the country. 

I think about 0.000025 cm have accumulated so far. I may stay indoors with the fire on, shotgun at the ready to stop the looters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the Doxie Emergency Squad is on its way with emergency supplies. We shall be there before the Red Cross even starts to coordinate help for your stricken area. Re looters, the "Fearsome Foursome" shall stand guard to protect the women and children of your stricken area. Remember, their motto is "Semper Ferocious"

http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2534873.html


----------



## Carex

Deep breaths, deep breaths, in out in out in out. The doxies will be here soon. 

Call off the state of emergency, the snow has turned to rain. We are forecast for rain all weekend. 

It is cool though which means snow on the mountains!! Ski hill opens next weekend.

It is very funny to see the state of panic and shock us coastal types go into when it snows in the rainforest. Most people from the ROC would laugh if they say the conditions under which a school day is cancelled in Vancouver when it snows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, they are over the Rockies as we speak, and should be there within the hour. Hang on, old friend. Help is on the way.

When you say, "Most people from the ROC would laugh", do you mean "Republic of China" of "The ROCK" as in NL? Only 25-30+cm of snow will cancel the schools, if there is also 75dph+ winds blowing it around. In my 27 winters here at MUN, we have only closed for 5 days, and then only because 100kph+ winds have blown 45cm+ of snow around.


----------



## Carex

ROC = rest of Canada. 

Schools and businesses close on the coast a couple of times each year when it snow. Only takes 5-10 cm. Many inexperienced drivers, snow that turns to ice instantly when spun out on, hills and curves (the hills are a killer). Makes for a whacky couple of days when it accumulates and a chance for other Canadians to point at us and laugh. 

I used to love driving through the streets after it snowed to help people out of the ditch. Few people would drive but you would see some interesting sites. Common sense would completely leave some people.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, thanks for the clarification. 5-10 cm of snow are flurries here in NL, 25cm is a snowstorm, 35cm is a big snow storm and 50+ cm of wind-whipped snow is a blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the doxies reported that you sheltered them from the rain. Many thanks. They love snow, are too short to be spoofed by fog, but they dislike the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, doxies report snow is coming your way overnight. I am keeping them on Status White for possible rescue mission.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Dr. G., it has been snowing off and on since early morning.

It is bitterly cold with wind chills around -27 today and with falling temps tonight, it will be much colder.

But it's a dry cold!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Unfortunately the doxies didn't quite make it in time to go for a walk along the beach with us today. Too bad, they missed a nice swim with our black lab. He cannot be kept out of the water. The boxer stands and watches. 

We sheltered them from the rain, and they curled up by the fireplace with our two dogs on nice plush blankets and a bevy of pillows. The cat was nowhere to be seen. 

I will add a few wool sweaters, earmuffs and booties to the Express as they make their way out to the Alberta cold snap. 

They are always there when we need them. The Fearsome Foursome. 

Hope the patrol is dull. If it were exciting, that would mean trouble.


----------



## SINC

A couple of inches of snow covers everything this morning. The wind is blowing and my thermometer reads -18.

We will struggle to -13 today and drop to -24 tonight with yet more snow.

Methinks winter has arrived, although I did see a few Canada Geese yesterday. Smart birds. They were headed south!










Cheers


----------



## Bolor

That Alberta clipper whooshed through here yesterday. Got a couple cms of snow then rain.+2 yesterday then droped quicly to -20 overnight.
Currently -19 with bright sunny skies. Wind chill is -29 though.
Looks like this system extends from Sinc to at least Bolor


----------



## Carex

Sunny and clear this morning. Bloody temperature is -1C (sun just rose). If this deep freeze keeps up, we may have to resort to turning on the fire again. First snow, now the cold, what the H - E - Double Hockey Sticks is going on out here??!!

Sinc, the geese were probably headed west. Try and stop them before the get across the border would you. Our Canadas never leave. They hang around all winter pooping in parks and on golf courses. Web footed sheep they are.

[ December 05, 2004, 08:48 PM: Message edited by: Carex ]


----------



## Dr.G.

What started off as a fine sunny day has turned into a quite cloudy day. We might even get a cm or two of snow. This is a good day to welcome the doxies to a fine afternoon by the fire in the woodstove.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is coming out, but with a -17C windchill for the next little while, even the doxies do not want to romp around Churchill Park. COLD for this early in Dec.!!!!


----------



## SINC

My thermometer reads -24 this morning. High for today -17 and dropping to -27 tonight. We got 12 more cm of snow yesterday. Factor in the wind and it is easy to understand why my brass monkeys have been moved inside for the remainder of the winter.

Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

The air temps just hit -9C and the windchill is -20C. This feels more like St.Albert rather than St.John's!!!!!!


----------



## The Doug

-10 here this morning; bright & sunny with hardly any wind so it's not bad at all. 

The temperature is supposed to vary between 0 and +3 or +4 from tomorrow until the end of the week but we'll get flurries & a bit of freezing rain tomorrow, and general sloppiness for the remainder of the week. Oh yay.


----------



## rhino

Although YYC is usually somewhat warmer than SINC at YEG, today was Winter Cold at -20, calm, with a projected high to -13. Forecast for Wednesday - Thursday returns to +9 high. Will have to bundle up to go skiing this week at Canada Olympic Park.

Goota like the mitigating Pacific warmth that pours over the mountains now and then. Chinooks and the lower latitudes make winters more bearable from up north in Edmonton.


----------



## Bolor

Our weather is the same as Sinc's for today. The big difference is we are going up to -4 tomorrow with snow, of course.


----------



## Pelao

The GTA will get a couple of cms of snow today. As usual, the first tiny snowfall of the season causes horrendous traffic problems as people cautiously regain winter driving skills.

On my drive to work there is one point where for about 2kms there is no civilization - no stores, homes, farms etc. Just open fields and some bush.

On an ugly morning like this someone's car had to fail. Poor woman was trying to wave someone down, and folks didn't stop. Then 3 of us did at more or less the same time. Turns out she didn't have a cell phone, a rarity indeed.

The other 2 guys pushed her car to the side while I took her to Tim Horton's down the road, from where she could stay warm while waiting for her husband.

Not quite sure why people don't stop. It's so simple, and she was quite upset.


----------



## Carex

We are at 1C on our way to 3. Big lazy snowflakes were falling this morning but not sticking. The grass is still green. 

One thing that most Canadians will get a kick out of is that when it starts to snow here, people walking down the street whip out their umbrellas. Made me chuckle when I first moved to the coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, if they tried that here today, their umbrellas would launch them into the air with 90+mph wind gusts. The -9C temps are brought down to -21C with the windchill!! I can only imagine what it shall be like tonight with the expected -9C being "whipped around" by 130+kph wind gusts!!!!!   

This is truly a cold day for Dec. here in St.John's.


----------



## Carex

Wind storms and heavy rains are more our forte here on the coast in the winter. Fortunately for us, the winds are generated in the warm Pacific and are known as the Hawaiian express or the pineapple express. High winds, but warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are having a Labrador Low, which means very cold temps and high winds out of the west. It also means dry weather.............just COLD!! When we experience a low out of the north east, watch out. This is when the temps are at about a mild -3 and the snow could also be 3.......feet high that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bopeep

3 feet of snow. That's what it gets like in Jan / Feb up at the farm. None of the gates open, you gotta climb the fences in all your winter woolies. The sheep can't go anywhere. Have you ever seen a sheep stuck in the snow? WAY tooo funny. My first question is always "how the F did you get _there_ dumbass?"

The deep snow always seems to warm things up. 

We are expecting freezing rain in Hamilton today. eewww. 
Should make for some exciting traffic. 

Bo


----------



## Dr.G.

Bo, five winters ago, when we had a record 21 feet of snow from late Dec. to early April, we had one storm which dumped 38 cm of snow. Three days later, we received 25 cm of snow. Two days after that 20 cm of snow. Five days after that, 25cm of snow. In between, we shovelled and cursed, shovelled and cursed, shovelled and cursed some more. The mayor was asked to request help from the Canadian Army, but declined.


----------



## bopeep

The army was busy in Toronto. I remember that dumping of snow. 

My dad speaks fondly of winters like that. He remembers having to use a ladder to get to the top of the snow from the house. Sometimes I think it's one of those tall tales that parents tell their kids though. 

Cheers
bo


----------



## Dr.G.

About 17 winters ago, the drifing got so bad that 30cm of snow drifted over our Dodge Caravan. Next door, the snow kept drifting up to the second floor window of my neighbor's house. It took us 11 hours to dig her out. Luckily, people in NL are used to helping people in times of crisis, which is the rationale that our mayor used to not call out the troops.


----------



## The Doug

-10 this evening, and pretty windy. Tomorrow, gradually warming to 0 or +1... with wet snow in the morning, turning to freezing rain by evening. Blech.


----------



## Dr.G.

..........wind gusts up to 95kph........can't hold on to the doxies..........much....longer........must make it to the..........front......door........must not go to ...........sleep...............must make it to the ........................the wind............is...........expected to ..........increase.........to..........130+kph...........must.........................


----------



## SINC

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Throw that man an anchor!! Dr. G, I've made a run down to the navy shipyards in Esquimalt and with Pamela's help have secured an anchor from a rather large navy vessel. One for you, your wife, and all the hounds. They will hopefull arrive soon enough for you to attach yourselves too and make you safer during windstorms.

Hard to tell what the weather is like here, the sun is not up yet. Thermometer says 2C, going up to 4C. Rain mixed with wet snow that will not stick to the ground. There is no wind so the dreary skies are not going anywhere soon.

Sinc, take heart, it will pass. My folks were complaining last night that they had to wear toques in their hottub because it was so cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, the anchor arrived but it is more like a good luck charm. The winds have died down to only 40kph, and the temps are getting warmer (-7C) and we have a light flurry activity to make it look festive for the first night Hanukkah.


----------



## SINC

We are forecast to be -30 tonight.

If we survive, I will report back in the morning.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

We are going to be at +7 by morning, but it will be windy. If I survive I'll report back in the morning (ducking out of the way of snowball thrown by Sinc). 

[ December 07, 2004, 11:31 PM: Message edited by: Carex ]


----------



## MacNutt

Mist and clouds and rain all day here. About 6C. But, by friday we are predicted to have sunny breaks and 11C.

And the first buds of spring are only about two and a half months away.

Can't wait.


----------



## SINC

-23 and holding.

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Yup, it's +7C alright. Rained like the dickens last night with wind from the south. Supposed to see some sun today, that would be a rare winter treat. Wind has died down. I second MacNutt's sentiment about buds and early flowers being right around the corner.


----------



## Bolor

About an inch of snow this AM and temps currently at -3. Temps for the rest of the week are livable ... -n the -7 to -9 range.


----------



## bopeep

As much as I bitch and whine about the cold, I love having seasons. Reminds me how much I love summer. 

Nice day for walking dogs today. Brisk but sunny. Ooooo I think I see a snow cloud ! 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## MacNutt

Carex..what say we give all those in the frozen east a big treat and both post pics of the blossoms in Victoria. In febuary.


----------



## SINC

The heat is on!

-20!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Woke up to ~2" snow again today but a balmy -1. Not too stressful


----------



## Carex

+3, overcast and calm. Going to +8 today with a chance of rain, what a surprise. We survived a deluge last night. Forecast is calling for sunny periods but judging by the thick grey blanket we have over our heads, that is very very doubtful.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

In Nicosia its currently a frigid 12C, dropping from a high of 22. It's just after 8 pm right now and tomorrow is projected to be a chilly 20C.....

Don't you just love it when work takes you to warmer climes....


----------



## Carex

Now that is not fair!! Next we'll have people reporting the weather from Hawaii and Mexico. Actually, I'm just jealous that our warm winter weather reports here on the coast are being upstaged by warmer weather elsewhere.


----------



## The Doug

Hovering at 0 this morning. Which is okay, but... we're supposed to get a bit of snow this morning, but... it's supposed to turn to freezing rain, which will turn back to snow later in the day. Which is okay, but... Environment Canada has issued an heavy snowfall warning for this evening into tomorrow, with anywhere from 15 to 30 centimetres expected. This is not okay.


----------



## SINC

We too are forecast for more snow later tonight and tomorrow.

Currently -10 and headed for zero. For a December day, I'll take it!

Cheers


----------



## daBoss

Woke up to -2. Today's high expected to be 5 degrees. We call them Chinooks. Not too bad for December in Canada.


http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?yyc


----------



## Carex

+7 with wind and rain. Going to +11 today. Not bad for December in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny +4C with no wind..........which is a blessing.


----------



## Carex

Made it to +12. Sounds great but the weather was truly horrid aside from the temperature. Driving down the highway with the wind and the driving rain was a white knuckle experience today.


----------



## SINC

+2 today, and I now have a very dirty, brown slush covered vehicle.

I shall get up early and go the the car wash while it is frozen and traffic is light, then put it in the heated shop to dry.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Plus fourteen here, courtesy of the pinapple express from Hawaii.

But I have to agree with Carex. Blasting warm winds and lashing rain did not make for very pleasant driving conditions at all. Branches down and several accidents on my route today. By nightfall it was a nightMARE!!

If we were in the tropics, this could almost be called 'hurricane conditions'. Everything is totally saturated. Water is flowing everywhere you look.

Glad I made it home. Lucky I made it home in one piece.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning with a forecast high of zero with freezing rain.

Christmas shoppers will be bouncing around like bowling pins if the forecasters are right! An excellent day to stay home!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

Freezing rain is definitely one of the nastiest conditions to contend with. You just can't do anything transportation wise.

We are at 5 on the way to 8. Skies look clear but it is hard to tell without the sun really up yet. If it is clear, I doubt we will see 8 as that usually means cooler conditions. Supposed to freeze tonight which means I may get to use my scraper again.


----------



## MacNutt

Bright and clear and quite a bit cooler today. About 8C here right now.

And yes, it'll probably drop down to freezing tonight. Counting the days until the first buds of spring. That'll be about eight weeks or so.

BTW...I remember getting caught in a freezing rain incident in Dickenson North Dakota. People couldn't even walk down the sidewalks without taking a tumble. It was a bit freakish.


----------



## The Doug

0 degrees today; rather nice temperature actually. There was an heavy snowfall warning for last evening but fortunately we didn't get the 30cm they last predicted. More like 15cm, with a few more to come this evening. Got all my shovelling done, and now it's time for one of my favourite things: a Saturday afternoon nap...


----------



## SINC

Our freezing rain didn't appear, but we are getting a very steady snowfall.

Time now for one of my favourite things: a Saturday walk in the falling snow, over to the local for a pint and a chat.

Cheers


----------



## James Z

Good Morning,

Have to make a trip up to Keswick-Barrie area today, weather network is calling for 5-10cm snow and rain, I would think some where in their it will become freezing rain, but no mention made.I'm coming from the Quinte region, is their anyone out their from the Keswick-Barrie area that can give me an update.Have to pick up an ebay purachase for my daughter Christmas present.

Thanks James


----------



## SINC

-7 this morning, but clear skies and a high of zero are the order of the day. This of course means the slushy stuff will continue today, so I have abandoned any hope of washing the Suzuki any day soon.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few cms of snow overnight, but that was followed by some rain, and not it is +10C and little rivers of melting snow are everywhere. 

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.........with NO snow. Don't tell my wife, because she WANTS a very white Christmas. "Bug Humbar!!!"


----------



## The Doug

0 degrees C. this morning, I find the temperature pleasant as there's not a bit of wind right now. A few snowflakes drift down lazily now and then. 5 to 7 cm. of snow expected this evening, with moderate temperatures for the next few days.


----------



## jrtech

-14 here and it is predicted to be a blue blazer day, our temps and weather has been up and down like an out of control roller coaster so far this "winter". Looks like another winter in favor of the bug's again.


----------



## MacNutt

8C and cloudy today. Two days ago we hit 11C in bright sunshine, after a bit of frost at first light.

Hey...I just discovered that me mum still has some flowers growing in her garden! Anyone want to see a pic?


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning with a high today of +5 in the sunshine.

For Edmonton in December, a fine day indeed!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

I haven't reported in for a couple of days but I am happy to report that we still have weather. Actually, it's been the same for the last few days ... down to -20 at night ... up to -10 during the day with snow flurries and goodly winds that give wind chills of -20 or lower. Still not too bad for this part of the country for this time of year


----------



## Carex

We are currently sitting at +11 and the clouds are starting to break ever so slightly. I can confirm that the sky is still blue (at least the 5% of it without cloud cover). Rained hard overnight.

[ December 14, 2004, 07:34 PM: Message edited by: Carex ]


----------



## bopeep

It's cold. Damn cold. Walking dogs is not for wussies today. Almost nostril stickin' cold with the wind chill. The dogs' chins were covered in ice. brrrr...


----------



## SINC

At zero degrees this morning we are in for yet another day of slushy driving. 

It is days like this that make me wish I had invented windshield washer fluid!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

We started out the day at -7 and we are currently at +1 with sun. Going to snow a bit tonight and temps to drop to -6 by morning and -11 by noon tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Boy oh boy!

+6 yesterday, +6 today and the same darn temp tomorrow.


It's getting downright monotonous!

Cheers


----------



## Carex

+3 on the way up to +8 today. A bit of fog this morning. A beautiful sunrise, as it was clear on the other side of the Strait. Looking forward to more cloud cover and some rain.


----------



## MacNutt

We hit about 10C here on the rock. With sunny breaks, no less. Foggy in the morning, tho.

Rain is due back tomorrow. Along with warmer temps by the weekend. The worst of winter may already be over...but january can bring some surprises.

Slightly less than eight weeks before the first flowers of spring. Can't wait!


----------



## The Doug

+1 this morning, very windy with wet snow coming down. The temperature is supposed to fall to -10 by this afternoon, then on down to -16 overnight. Yay!


----------



## SINC

Today's high of +6 may be the last of our warm spell. Temps are forecast to fall to lows in the mid 20s and highs in the mid teens starting Monday.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

10C again today. Third day without any major rain. Which is a major improvement from the torrential downpour that we have been living through since mid November.

January is always a wild card around here. It may give us super cold temps (below freezing!) or it may herald the first awakenings of spring. I've seen buds on trees here in the third week of january many many times.

Either way...winter is more than half gone out here on the best coast. And not a snowflake in sight.

Which is just fine with me.


----------



## bopeep

Beautiful day for dog walking. Needed the ole winter woolies, but worth every ounce of them. - and every dime, Carhartts don't come cheap.


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning, but we are supposed to gradually rise to +6 by Monday. Then comes the FAM. Temps will drop to -25 beginning Tuesday and stay very cold over Christmas.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

-16 this morning; should be -3 by this afternoon. +1 expected tomorrow with a wee bit of snow. Deep freeze on Monday, then temperatures are expected to be up and down and up and down and up and down for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny +3C today. My wife and I walked across Churchill Park to Churchill Square, picked out our Christmas tree (in 5 minutes, compared to last years 45 minutes) and walked back across the park with our tree. Total time, 20 minutes. Total cost for a nine foot tree, $25. Quality time with just my wife and NO dogs, priceless. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

It started out at -3 this morning but with copious amounts of snow. Wind gusts to 60 kph and temps dropped to -21 by supper. -31 tonight with wind chill to -43. High of -20 tomorrow. My kind neighbours came over to shovel my walks and driveway twice today. I owe them big time







.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, Bolor.

Bad weather indeed. Nice to have a great neighbour!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I should send over the doxies to help you out. They could dig you out if your house gets buried, and bring you emergency supplies.


----------



## bopeep

About -14 at the farm today -- windchill makes it feel like -23. That's almost nostril sticking weather. 
Have I mentioned how much I love my Carhartts? Tough Duck Gloves? I will appreciate the spring even more when it comes, having had to endure this cold. 

Ok, that's all a load of BS - right now, I would love nothing better than to be able to wear a light jacket and drive with the windows down. Big thick pants mean I can't move, clunky boots make me walk funny and toques do a number on my beautiful hairdo. lol

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC

Our last day of the heat wave at +9 today, then a drop all the way to the mid minus 20s and staying that way for Christmas.

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Well, this should be an interesting day. This morning's temperature is a comfortable +1, but there is a "flash freeze" warning out for this afternoon. The temperature will drop to -18 or so within a couple of hours. They have issued a snow squall warning as well. 

Very cold tomorrow; they are calling for a wind chill of -30. Back above freezing by Wednesday, so they say.


----------



## MacDoc

Stuck my nose out to the recycle this am.......brrr no wonder the house was drafty last night. 
My kind of crisp clear weather tho- good for energy levels. I get lots done.

Anyone else a SAD sufferer???


----------



## Carex

Clear skies, and we are at +10 already. Very unusual to get warm and clear but we'll take it. 

MacDoc, if you suffer from SAD, do not move out this way. It could be dangerous. I got a chuckle a few years ago about all the SAD sufferers in Montreal and other places down east. Seems they were having an unusually cloudy winter and there was a spike in the occurrences of SAD. I thought it was a good thing they didn't live on the west coast where there is cloud cover from November through March. There would be an epidemic and a line up at tall buildings and bridges.


----------



## MacNutt

I was doing water deliveries in Victoria today. It was blues skies and warm sunshine all afternoon! Pretty much every car had all their windows open and I saw more than a few sunroofs open as well, from my vantage point in the big diesel truck. 

Several people riding motorcycles downtown. Must have been at least 15C in the shade.

Lovely day! About seven weeks until the first blossoms of spring. Perhaps less.


----------



## Codger

Beautiful sunny +7 this morning in Calgary. Just went for a good walk.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

snow squall warning and with wind chill it's about -38 C


----------



## gastonbuffet

Just spent 55 minutes outside with my dogs. windshield -36.

chilly.

wife in the beach in beautiful Punta del Este, Uruguay.
me?, having trouble writing this, fingers froze in a compact fist, so tipyng with my nose, hard correcting typos.

Dogs love it outside, and i love dogs. just hate weather.

beautiful night


----------



## The Doug

Temperature this morning in MTL is about -20, with windchill it's -36. BRRRRRrrrrr it's not nice out there this morning - the first truly bitter cold we've had so far...


----------



## SINC

Yesterday we had a windstorm go through with sustained winds at 100 kph for about an hour. It did a lot of damage to trees and blew shingles off roofs in our neighbourhood.

It is -17 this morning with gusting winds that produce a wind chill of -30. It is a chilly day here in alberta with a lot of freshly fallen snow blowing around, Visibility will be poor on the way to work.

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

Yesterday ... -37 with windchill at -48 to -51 drifting snow and a big honkin' snow plow. The neighbours kept me cleared out again.
This morning -42 on my thermometer. Windchill supposedly at -48. 
Sinc's snow is moving in, so temps will rise to -8 for tomorrow


----------



## kps

A chilly -21C, nothing compared to some places, but too darned cold for Toronto and us southern wimps. My girlfriend woke me up this morning..."honey, my car won't start...can you get it going?" Arrrggg!!! I did...


----------



## bopeep

I understated the weather at the farm yesterday. -35 before windchill. With windchill it's damn cold. 

Nostril stickin' out there again today. It doesn't get this cold until February. I have friends who are lambing. Chose December lambing cause it's warmer. The ewes are crossing their legs so their lambs stay put until it gets warmer. lol.


----------



## Dr.G.

The cold spike that is going as far south as Georgia is causing unseasonably warm and windy weather for us here in St.John's. It is going up to +11C today, with a low between now and Christmas eve at +4C. I can't remember a Christmas eve without some snow on the ground, and I have been here for 27 Christmas eves. I only hope that people are not hurt by this unexpected cold in central Canada, nor travel plans ruined for those wanting to see friends and family. I am not gloating over this strangely warm weather, much like our friend on the west coast, because I resent his childish taunts towards anyone not living in lotusland. However, this is a very abnormal condition for us here on the easternmost edge of Canada.


----------



## Sonal

I will be very happy when this cold snap is over. My coworker, who is from originally rural Manitoba, is laughing at all of us native Torontonians, but hey, cold is cold.

Still, as much as I'm a warm weather person, the cold weather helps keep the ground frozen and keeps squirrels from digging down and chewing on my bulbs. It'll be interesting to see what survived next spring.

It would be nice to get some snow in before the Christmas holidays, but I'll take a return to more typical Toronto temperatures.


----------



## Codger

Of course, for those inclined to travel.....

Stay inside during storms on Saturn 

"FINDING yourself in a thunderstorm on Saturn would be a truly shocking experience, scientists have discovered. 

New data from the Cassini spacecraft shows that lightning on the ringed planet is a million times stronger than on Earth. But even terrestrial lightning can deliver between 100 million and one billion volts of electricity."

http://news.scotsman.com/scitech.cfm?id=1448772004


----------



## Bolor

-21 is very cold for TO. I remember when I lived there ...way, way back when ... Walking around Toronto in winter was no fun. The damp, cold wind drove right through your clothes and it didn't matter which way you were facing, the wind was always in your face. So my friends, you are not wimps. I'll take our much drier (and usually) windless cold over your weather.


----------



## Carex

+7 with sun and clouds here on the Island. I feel for my brothers and sisters in more inhospitable climes. All that cold weather may bring on baby booms though. Good way to keep warm!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We just broke a 109 year-old record with the temps just getting to +13C. It is 830PM here in St.John's, so temps of + or -1C are the norm. No one can tell me that we have not messed up the climate when we get these sorts of strange conditions. As well, within the past five years, we have experienced rain in Feb.


----------



## SINC

When I lived in SW Ontario (1970 - 1977) it once got down to -9f, and I thought that colder than the coldest day I ever experienced out west.

I'm with Bolor on that one!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

-17 this morning again, the predicted high for today and falling to -23 by tonight and staying through tomorrow.

Then a warming trend to highs of 8 and 6 on Friday and Christmas Day. Goofy weather!

Cheers


----------



## The Doug

Right now it's -21 here but it should rise to -12 later in the day. But even at the present -21 it feels more comfortable than yesterday, as there's almost no wind. Around 0 tomorrow and Thursday with a bit of freezing rain, so they say...


----------



## Bolor

The Alberta Clipper has passed through and we are getting ready for the next one. A couple of inches of snow fell and temps are currently -14.
Boy Sinc, that was a nasty wind storm you guys had. The news last night told of a para sailer who got killed slamming into a building.


----------



## SINC

Yes, Bolor that was indeed sad. The chap was wind surfing on a ski board on the lake when that big storm came up and blew him into the wall of an old church. Witnesses estimated he was travelling at over 100 kph on impact.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal

Temperature rose 20 degrees in the last 24 hours, so down here on the lake I'm at a balmy -1, with a little snow on the ground and some sunshine filtering through the clouds. 

It's a nice winter day in the city.


----------



## bopeep

yup, it's downright warm out. PERFECT weather for walking dogs. They'll be mucky when done, but wooo hooo no ice means their cruciates stay intact.


----------



## Carex

This appears to be a very average winter week for us. Overcast with a few patches of blue. It is 2 right now on the way to +8. Highs of 6-8 and lows of 1-4 predicted for this week with chances of showers (that means no rain). Good, you can do pretty much what you want weather (except suntan).


----------



## SINC

Carex, in another thread MaxPower told a story of a time he told someone to, "put it where the sun doesn't shine."

I reasoned he left it with you did he?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, this has been a very atypical two days for us here in St.John's. When we are again leading the country in warm (but wet) weather, something is very wrong. I am not complaining, but this only signifies that the overall climate is messed up on the eastern part of our fine country.


----------



## Carex

Jealousy will get you nowhere!!









I'll have you know we have at least 5-7% blue sky out here right now.


----------



## MacNutt

It's been warmish (10-14C) and sunny and dry for the past five days or so, here on Salt Spring. The sunshine has been so brilliant that my lawn needed mowing. It really grows after so much rainfall.

I played golf today, after mowing the shaggy lawn. Like myself, most of my fellow golfers were wearing light shirts. Some were wearing shorts, as well. (There were three motorcycles in the parking lot, BTW.)

Bit of a bite to the wind...especially as the day wore on. But very warm in the sunny bits. I drove home with all the windows open in my pickup. Wayyyy too warm for a heater.

Did I hear that Dr. G was claiming that Newfoundland was the warmest spot in Canada today?? 
















He must have been listening to the CBC. Again.









Those guys can't even seem to report the weather without getting it _ALL_ wrong!


----------



## bopeep

I'll have you know that I could go out in just my carhartt pants, and a big sweater today, only light gloves and a toque. 

Big snow storm expected 30+ cm of snow - just in time to foil anyone trying to get here for the holidays. ~evil grin

I don't mind when the sun is shining and I can sit outside with the dogs and enjoy the day. It's the 35 below before windchill that makes me want to pitch a tent somewhere near a nice clean water fountain.  

Cheers
Bo


----------



## MacNutt

I'm having some friends over for a barbecue on thursday evening. We will be siting around the charcoal grill in our T-shirts, quaffing strong Scots ale and admiring the greenery. With nary a goosebump in sight.

Feel free to drop by, if you'd like. If you can get your cars unstuck from the frozen pavement, and don't mind driving a few hours to get to paradise.


----------



## MacNutt

The bar in Vesuvius closed a few months ago. I suggest you head down here to Fulford, instead. We have beer, at least. And it's far less crowded.


----------



## redheadgod

Weather has been nuts here







. Last week it was above zero and raining! almost lost all our snow, but thankfully it got cold and started snowing again. Its around -5 and light snow. Looking forward to seeing the sun, right now we get only about 2 hours of light and the sun just peaks over the horizon teasing us. Makes for some great sunsets! 

Hey Sinc when I get some good northern light photos I will post them in the winter photo thread. Got some good ones I will post soon of raindeer races. Its crazy!


----------



## The Doug

Heading for a high of -5 later today, with a few inconsequential flurries. Tomorrow... +7 with plenty of rain in my area. Unfortunately, it's back to the deep freeze on Friday through the weekend, with highs of -16 expected...


----------



## SINC

It is -20 here this morning and temps are expected to continue to fall all day long to lows in the high -20s tonight.

With the wind blowing the way it is, wind chill factors are well below -30 again today.










Cheers


----------



## MacNoob

Here in Winnipeg it was -30 C this AM. Fortunately not much wind so it's actually fairly pleasant. Two hours away from here in Dauphin it was -42 : -61 with the wind chill! (brrr)

MacNoob


----------



## Bolor

I feel your pain Sinc. 
Today we have heavy falling snow but little wind. Kinda pretty actually ... until it has to be shoveled that is 
Temps will drop to the mid -20s tonight. That's certainly better than the -40 we had the other day


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnoob, back on Boxing Day, 1970, I stood on Portage and Main waiting for the light to change. The person I was with at the time had to help me across the street when she realized that I was about to pass out due to the windchill.

"Quoth the raven, 'Nevermore'."


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a blah +2C day here in St.John's. This is typical, whereas the past 48 hours were VERY atypical. Still, I cannot imagine the extreme cold temps Sinc, Bolor, Macnoob, et al, are experiencing. Free whatever at the Cafe Chez Marc for you folks for the rest of the winter.


----------



## Carex

Vesuvius Bay here I come!!!


----------



## Carex

Does that apply to us west coast types as well. There are rumours (oh the horror) that it may snow here next week. 

Was up before dark this morning (not hard to do at this time of year) and off to the gym with a light fleece top on. +3 on the way to +7. I hate having to tell you guys this, but the thread is called "Hows the weather?". Not my fault.


----------



## MacNoob

The weather here is the main reason why I have a frequent google search called "B.C. Real Estate For Sale".

The news reports from B.C. ("The Government Show", "Possibilities for Employment", and "Cost of Living") are the main reasons I'm still here.

What's the weather like in Halifax? Apparently it is very high on the list of "Places for Cheap Canadians to Live"... not far below Winnipeg.

MacNoob


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnoob, I love Winnipeg, and it is one of my favorite Canadian cities next to Montreal.

Here is an interesting URL for Newfoundland and Labrador.

http://www.newfoundland.com/


----------



## gastonbuffet

just came back from a walk with my dogs, there must 20 cm. of snow, and keeps pouring. The temperature is perfect. it's a beautiful night, and i love to step on fresh powder, so do my babies. 
Traffic tomorrow is going to be nasty.


----------



## Roland

Traffic from Guelph to Scarborough was AWESOME!
hahahaha...

I drove like a man without a care in the world. It was fun seeing everyone driving so slow.. err.. carefully..

Only added an extra 15 mins to my drive.

Everyone.. please drive CAREFULLY.

And avoid a silver Taurus LX if you see it coming up to the left of you









P.S. When exactly are the snow clearing people suppose to clear the highway? It's sad how late they wait considering it's a 24 hour world.


----------



## The Doug

We're getting snow/ice/rain this morning. When the temperature reaches its predicted high of 8 degrees we'll have straight rain, and a lot of it. So it'll be slushy and horribly messy today... and when the temperature drops off to -12 tonight, the mess will freeze solid. Deep freeze (-17) this Saturday.


----------



## SINC

It's -20 here this morning and very windy which will bring a warm front from the west. Expected high of +4 by afternoon and remaining above zero to a high of 8 tomorrow. Then a cold front barges in and the temps drop back to -20 with snow and blowing snow for Christmas Day and a blizzard forecast for Boxing Day. Since I never venture out on Boxing Day, it won't bother me a bit!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel guilty for saying this, but it is sunny with blue skies and +2C here in St.John's. 

I feel badly for all of the people that are going to have their holiday plans ruined/disrupted by the travel conditions on the road and at the airports due to the weather in southern Ontario. I have experienced this sort of delay once and I wish it on NO ONE else, especially at this time of year.

Peace to one and all. Bon voyage, bon chance.


----------



## autopilot

it's a winter wonderland!!!

er, not for commuters...


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that freezing rain is predicted for later today in the GTA. This is, in my opinion, more dangerous than lots of snow.


----------



## autopilot

freezing rain on TOP of snow is not good. i saw enough fender benders on the drive home yesterday...


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, here in St.John's, which is city in Canada that gets the most snow and freezing rain, I am eternally grateful that I am able not to have to drive to work in this sort of weather. During winter semester, I am a teleprofessor, and do not have to leave my home to teach at Memorial Univ.


----------



## MacDoc

Heart attack snow here. Heavy dense with a top of ice.   

Nice day to work from home  

oh yeah I do that EVERY day


----------



## autopilot

looks like i'm not going anywhere either for awhile...

windshield wiper (driver's side, of course!) in the work car i borrowed stopped working right before i hit bayview; called the tech folks at work, did my best with my fingers, and nothing...

so, i'm sitting at home waiting for roadside assistance to tow me into work. 2-3 hour wait apparently... :S


----------



## IronMac

Well, got nothing to do here (no new assignment yet) in the office...weather looks lousy...time to head home or break out the T20 and play around with Filemaker?


----------



## Sonal

At least the drive in wasn't too bad. Major routes were clear. Worst part of the drive was getting into the unplowed parking lot at work--hope I can make it out to go home.

The spouse started vacation today and is under strict orders to ensure the driveway is cleared when I get home.


----------



## autopilot

well, made it to work, and our parking lot has been neither plowed nor salted! york region, i swear... *shakes head in disbelief*

i'll post pictures of employees trying to get out for lunch once i get home


----------



## Griller

Gotta love it! North of Toronto we've got snow, sleet, topped off with hardening freezing rain --- and it's only going to get colder into the evening. Soooo, um yeah, this is going to be ugly (or fun, depending on how you look at it).

Hmm, well time to fire up the XBox (I gotta do, what I gotta do  )to keep me warm and maybe start preparing dinner! Oh.. I should probably finish up my Christmas wrapping too


----------



## Bolor

-24 this AM clouding over. Currently -24 with a windchill of -37. Going to stay cold until boxing day when we get a bit of a reprieve. We missed the big storm that Toronto, Sudbury and North Bay got.


----------



## blue sky

Well, the 30+ cm are cleared out of the driveway
now, just in time for it to start snowing again,
which it is doing right now.

The sun came out for about 5 minutes earlier this
afternoon, and quickly went back to hide behind
some more snow clouds.

At least, with the help of my children, our
neighbours and ourselves will be able to get
out onto the street from our snow-cleared 
driveways. Of course, the 30+ cm of snow still
in the street might pose a bit of a problem.....


----------



## Carex

You folks don't want to know what kind of weather we are getting, you're getting hammered. 

+5, overcast with moderately dense fog on the water. Scotch mist on some parts of the highway. Shovel is still in the shed.


----------



## Codger

+5 cloudy in Calgary. Enjoying it. I'll take slush over ice any day of the week. Isn't that why God invented windshield washer fluid?


----------



## Dr.G.

+7 and sunny in St.John's today. My neighbor went off golfing!!!  It shall be a rainy Christmas day, with +9C and rain most of the day. Still, over the past 5 years our winter snowfall as ranged from 13 to 21 feet, so any break is a blessing.


----------



## bopeep

Dr. G - that's what I refer to as a trick. They trick you into thinking you might not get any snow. Then WHAMMO ... you're under several feet of it, with a nice crusty icing!


----------



## Cameo

We got our first pile of snow today - this morning at 6:00 it wasn't bad taking my son to work - but when I left the house again at noon a good twenty minutes was spent trying to get people unstuck. 

White Christmas!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bo, five winters ago, in one 17 day period, St.John's received over 5 feet of snow. We would get 20+ cms one day, then a day or so of nice weather, then another 20+cm of snow, and on and on. It is called an "artic bomb" that keeps delivering snow every couple of days. Some people suggested that we request the aid of the military, as they did in TO, but our mayor just laughed at this suggestion. I wore out three shovels that year. Keep in mind that this is not the sort of snow that is seen out west, nice and dry. This is wet, heavy snow, that smells of the ocean because the storms come from the northeast................which is all the Atlantic Ocean here in St.John's. Children were sledding out of their second floor windows to the street below in some areas of the city.


----------



## autopilot

digging out:










and then the plow came...


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow plows during a NL winter. I live in the brown house.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2861771.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201459.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201458.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201460.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201461.html


----------



## autopilot

HOLY CRAP!

way to steal my thunder.
and that's not sarcastic: i'm impressed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, that was back in Jan. 2003, when we "only" had 16 feet of snow. In 2000, we had 21 feet of snow, a St.John's record. These massive "snow bombs" happen whenever there is good weather from Calgary to Montreal. This massive high "sucks in" ocean moisture from the north Atlantic, and the result is 20-60cm of snow day after day after day after...............


----------



## MBD

Dr G, your Doxie in the snow reminded me of a picture I took years ago using a video camera and Snappy (hence the less than stellar video quality). Whenever it snowed enough to walk on it as if it was part of the regular winter landscape, my dog used to sit on an old car at my parents' before they got rid of it the following spring. She liked it because she could see out into the street & to get down, she'd slide down the windshield.


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, a neat picture. Is that a black Lab? Our neighbor has one and Buddy and my doxies play in the snow. Because Labs have swimming paws, and doxies have digging paws, they are great for running and climbing in the snow.


----------



## MBD

Yep Dr. G she's a black lab. Got her at a real bargain as she was free! I've had them all my life & my parents used to breed them when I was a kid. I think I used to be a dog in a past life because I get along with them just so well!


----------



## Dr.G.

MBD, my wife's family once raised black Labs, but now they just own about six. Of course, they are in Alberta, and have room to roam, but not much snow. The Labs here have room to roam, water to swim in and LOTS of snow to play in comes winter. Today, Buddy (the Lab) and my four doxies had to be content with running through the fall leaves that I did not rake up in the back yard.


----------



## MBD

The problem with labs is they love the cold & can't understand why you don't want to play with the kong at -20C!







I took my dog out in the snow today as she thumped through it, sinking and climbing out all the way & she thought it was just great. Now, in the summer, she wants none of the walking around unless it involves swimming & then she never comes out of the water.









I think Doxies and Labs would be perfect for each other!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rootie and Buddy are great pals, and Jack adores the dog across the street, a golden retriever. It is amazing how these two big dogs play rough but realize that doxies are low to the ground. It is funny to watch the doxies try to keep up with the larger dogs when they are running through deep snow. Alas, in another month, the snow shall be one to three meters deep in Churchill Park, which is at the end of our cul-du-sac.


----------



## Cameo

My shepard loves the snow. You can't shovel with her around.
If you throw the snow in the air she jumps and bites at the clumps. I have seen her do a complete back flip leaping at the thrown snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, our terri-poo, Max, will jump for snow balls. He will also chase a snow ball and then lose it in a snow bank. He's not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## Cameo

Snickers, my shepard, is and always has been an amazingly clever dog. I swear she knows what I have been saying, and not just by tone. I can tell her to go to the living room or go to the kitchen and that is exactly what she does. I can leave my front door wide open and she will not leave unless I say ok. If she wants to sneak the westies food she will look at me to see if I am watching. Just the word no is enough for her to go back to her own dish. If I state off the bed, she is off.
The only time in 9 years that she has not come when called was up north in the bush - she was with the kids - who later said that she stopped and looked back - but she elected to stay with the kids trekking in the bush.


----------



## The Doug

Should be about -8 today, and mostly sunny. Though it's colder, it's a very welcome change from yesterday's heavy, constant rainfall, and last evening's high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, I had an Old English Sheepdog, who had an English father and a NL mother. Annie had the hearding instinct from the start, and the neighborhood children loved to play "sheep" with her. They would run around Churchill Park and watch Annie run circles around them, trying to herd them into a tighter "pack".

Re the weather, the real focus of this thread, it shall be a wet and warm Christmas here in St.John's, with the temps expected to be +10C with rain on Christmas morning.


----------



## SINC

+7 here today, falling to -1 tomorrow, dipping to -6 on Sunday and plunging to -30 by Monday.

I don't think I like the trend.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are the same.......sort of. +7C right now, going up to +10C by tomorrow morning, and then "plunging" to -8C on Sunday.


----------



## autopilot

according to the weather network, it is supposedly -8 here currently. i was out running errands in the sunshine before, and it really didn't feel that cold.

first time i've worn my sunglasses in about a week


----------



## Carex

Sunglasses, there is a novel idea. 

+5 here on the way to +7. Rain in the forecast but so far just a fine Scotch mist. Heavy fog in some areas. I hope Santa hooked up Rudolph because it will be tough slogging under these conditions without a good light or some radar.


----------



## SINC

> but so far just a fine Scotch mist.


That would be caused by the pouring of fine Scottish whiskey over on Salt Spring Island is my bet!

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

-35 tonight and a high of -25 tomorrow. Brrrrrr


----------



## Carex

We are getting rained on. It's either a blue or green christmas for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is about 1AM here in St.John's, and I just saw the last of our Christmas eve guests off home (NO ONE leaves this house and drives after drinking, so the have to wait for cabs). Still, it is a mild +10C right now.

So, Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## SINC

+2 this morning, but the deep freeze is nearly upon us.

Temperatures will fall steadily all day to -20 by tonight and -26 by tomorrow morning.

A day long snowfall will make travel treacherous.

Hopefully everyone is snug and celebrating Christmas with no need to travel.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## gastonbuffet

In T.O. we have -13c, feels like great. The sun is up, already back from my dog expedition , and in this beautiful sunny day, I am going to my favorite place, a big dark room to watch the latest Bill Murray film. enjoy xmas everyone!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A peaceful 0C with a few cms of fresh snow on the ground. A fine end to a fine Christmas day. Paix.


----------



## Carex

Do the words "pissing down rain" mean anything to you? That is what we have right now. Went for a walk with the dogs today in driving rain and howling wind along the beach. It was a ton of fun, especially watching the little one stomp through the water in her rubber boots (west coast winter boots) and sit down in the water defiantly.


----------



## SINC

-20 and windy here today making the wind chill a factor. High will only be -16 so not much to look forward to today.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny day here in St.John's, but COLD (-8C). To be honest, I guess it is cold by our standards here in St.John's, and mild compared to Sinc's expectations, and balmy compared to Bolor. Still, we are COLD compared to where His Royal Majesty of Ultimate Rightness (as the Sage from SSI wants to now be called) lives in Canada's paradise.

Still, it was fun watching the doxies run through dry snow. Paix.


----------



## Codger

-18, light snow in Calgary.

I've been using this as my home page for some time.
Camera at Mt St Helens:
icicles on the camera this morning.

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/volcanocams/msh/


----------



## iLabmAn

Pretty snow. Lots of it gently coming down covering my Escort GT and causing my children to get squirrelly again. Time to play!

Snow fort time!


----------



## MacDoc

Snowin, blowin and goin' down big time -26 tonight BEFORE wind chill and the wind will continue in the 25-30 kph range.
Unusual for the GTA......brrrrrr

The hot tub looks sooooooo tempting but getting there  

One day I'm gald the G5 is pumping out a bit more heat in the room.

Going to venture out to Mandarin for a pig out and maybe see The Aviator afterwards.


----------



## Bolor

We are heading for our third night in a row below -30 and a high of -20 tomorrow. Relief is in sight tho'


----------



## SINC

> Relief is in sight tho'


Yep, I'm a workin' on an Alberta clipper Bolor!

Cheers


----------



## SINC

-20 again this morning and we are stuck with it most of the week.

Cheers


----------



## CubaMark

Snowbound in Oxford, Nova Scotia. Snow is falling _sideways_. Will post pics as soon as we can see some detail beyond "white"









M


----------



## autopilot

-16 here now, will "warm up" to -11 for this afternoon, according to cp24. it's sunny though.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, hereabouts an Alberta clipper is not a good thing. That's when we get the -30 and colder temps. So thanks for the thought, but no thanks for the Clipper


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and raining................resulting in Slush City.


----------



## Codger

from -22 this morning to +4 this afternoon. Typical Calgary.


----------



## Carex

+7 today and not a cloud in the sky! Glorious.


----------



## Dr.G.

W........I........N........D........Y!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

-12 this morning with the hope of -2 today, but then a sharp drop back into the -30s by the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt

Like Carex, we here on the Best Coast are enjoying gloriously sunny and warm(ish) weather right now.

Yesterday was around 10C at my house under bright sunny skies. Today looks like it will be the same. In fact, the only rain we've had for the past ten days was on Christmas day. The rest of the time it's been beautiful. 

The last two nights it's dropped down to near-freezing. We almost had a light frost this morning. Till the bright sunshine hit it.

I'll be mowing the lawn again this week if it stays dry.


----------



## Carex

Crazy winter lawn mower!

Well we had foggy patches yesterday and today we are getting sprinkled on. Our local ski hill, Mt. Washington got hammered this Christmas season because they haven't had any snow. Rain today in the lowlands means snow for them. That is good since I am going up tomorrow with my 5 year old.


----------



## SINC

Our last day of reasonable temps (-9).

Then it is back into the deep freeze with lows in the -30s.

Brrrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada's list of major weather events for 2001 -- "Weatherwise, nobody had it worse than St. John's. Newfoundland's capital city was directly in the path of almost every winter storm that crossed North America. From the first few flakes of snow on November 22, 2000 to the final flurries on May 26, a grand total of 648.4 cm accumulated, breaking a more than century-old record. It was likely the greatest snowfall for a city of comparable size anywhere in the world. With storms averaging one every four days, city crews ran out of places to stack it (no wonder considering that, if packed as a snowball, the total snowfall would measure two kilometres across). Over 500 million tonnes of snow fell on the city, enough to fill 3,200 SkyDomes."


----------



## Carex

Ancient history. What have you done for me lately, Mr. +11 and mild temperatures...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Canada's Only World-Weather Record - September 11, 1995. The QE2 ocean liner was struck by a 30-metre wave during Hurricane Luis off the coast of Newfoundland, marking the largest measured wave height in the world."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Newfoundland Glaze Storm Cuts Power to 200,000 - April 13, 1984. Residents of the Avalon Peninsula were without electricity for days when cylinders of ice as large as 15 cm in diameter formed on overhead wires. The severe, two-day ice storm covered all of southeastern Newfoundland with 25 mm of glaze."

Keep in mind that back then, the entire province of NL had only 550,000 people.


----------



## Dr.G.

"World's Worst Iceberg Accident - April 15, 1912. The unsinkable Titanic collided with an iceberg 700 km southeast of Newfoundland, causing the death of 1,500 people and making headlines around the world."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Deadly Snowstorm in St. John's - February 16, 1959. A snowstorm with strong winds created 7-metre drifts, blocking main streets and causing six casualties. Another 70,000 Newfoundlanders were left without power, crippled telephone service, and blocked highways, streets and railways. Scores of motorists spent the night at homes along the highways after drifts buried their stalled cars."


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ocean Ranger Disaster - February 15, 1982. Bad weather caused the sinking of the largest semi-submersible drilling rig in the world, 300 km east of Newfoundland. In total, 84 people died in the world's second worst disaster involving an offshore drill ship. Winds of 145 km/h, waves of 21 metres and high seas hampered rescue efforts."

RIP, Michael M., a friend of mine who was on the Ocean Ranger the night it went down.


----------



## Codger

Dr G







(not the tragedies, just your weather)
And I get razzed for living in Calgary...  

Just a balmy -20 here.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hailstorm Strikes Calgary - September 7, 1991. A supper-hour storm lasting 30 minutes dropped 10-cm diameter hail in Calgary subdivisions, splitting trees, breaking windows and siding, and crushing birds. Homeowners filed a record 116,000 insurance claims, with property damage losses exceeding $300 million -- the most destructive hailstorm ever and the second costliest storm in Canada."

"Warmest Winter Olympics - February 1988. The Winter Olympics in Calgary experienced some of the warmest temperatures ever for late February. On February 26, Miami's high temperature of 19.4°C was only a shade warmer than Calgary's maximum of 18.1°C."

"Hailstorm Pounds Calgary and Winnipeg - July 24, 1996. Orange-sized hailstones racked up close to $300 million in property losses. Hail clogged storm sewers, causing extensive flooding in both cities and in Winnipeg, at least a third of the cars damaged had to be written off."


----------



## Codger

The 91 hail was quite nasty. One of my cars was a write-off, not a single unbroken window or undamaged panel.

My favourite goes back a few years before that. +17 when I drove in to the parkade. At the end of the day when I was driving out it was -37. Some sources said at the time that it actually reached -40. A sense of humour is not optional if you live here.


----------



## MacNutt

Cooler and wetter here today. About 7C in light rain. No mowing the lawn this week.

BTW...I was on the SEDCO 706, drilling in the Hibernia field the night the Ocean Ranger went down. The Ranger was part of a multi rig drill pattern we were conducting at that time. We could see the Ranger from the upper decks of the platform, and I had been on her a few times during crewchanges.

That was a helluva storm. 

We were all paid a small fortune to work out there on the grand banks, in an area that is known for terrible strorms. On that night...it wasn't enough. Not nearly enough.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, re your comment "On that night...it wasn't enough. Not nearly enough.", I shall certainly trust you on this statement.


----------



## SINC

-25 here this morning and going all the way up to -18 again. -30s predicted later in the week.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

*A fine day here in St.John's*

Sunny and -8C here in St.John's. It is predicted to go up to +8C on Wed. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

*Snowy and blustery*

-10 with high winds and drifting snow. Heading off to chez Marc


----------



## agent4321

-2º C Partly Cloudy here in Vancouver. The past week has been cold and we've had a few snowstorms with a possiblity of more snow tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## murbot

-30C here this morning. Again.


----------



## gastonbuffet

Are we the only ones with a plus(+) sign ?

+2 and i saw a bit of sun walking my dogs.

to all of you in this great big colddd country:

ha ha ha na na na he he he
fron Toronto


----------



## rhino

SINC said:


> -25 here this morning and going all the way up to -18 again. -30s predicted later in the week.
> 
> Cheers


Copy that down here in YYC SINC. Just a few degrees colder this morn at -27 with predicted highs near -13. A Heat wave! Then -29 and snow for Wednesday?

Dr. G. send us some NFLD weather, would you? Gotta be better that this deep freeze on our old, cold bones. Brrrr.


----------



## MacNutt

Hows the weather you ask? Welll...except for the two feet of snow clogging up my driveway and the sheet of ice covering the steep hill leading up to my house, it's all pretty good. Downright balmy.

Serves me right for gloating. :yikes:


----------



## Carex

Yes, we are getting Toronto's weather I think. I've got about 2 feet on the deck and in the yard. We are heading for more snow tomorrow and lows later this week of -8!!! 

MacNutt, you bin hibernatin'? Things got awfully dull after the magic ban.


----------



## MacNutt

I've been snowed in! But we are delivering today..so I gotta get back to work.

Things will liven up here over the next few days though. More snow expected. And I have some thread subjects that have been burning a hole in my brain for the past ten days. And nothing but time on my hands....

Fasten your seatbelts. It's gonna be a bumpy ride!

Trust me on this.


----------



## MacGenius

Environment Canada weather for Kitchener-Waterloo:

Wednesday: High 0
Thursday: High +10
Friday: High -10

The weather is totally f'ed up. 
Anyone read the "Coming Global Superstorm"?
http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...962/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/702-7020840-1297667


----------



## Dr.G.

*NL Weather*

Rhino, I have sent some warmer temps your way via Doxie Express. I hate winter, but it is interesting to watch the doxies romp in fresh snow that is not too slushy. :love2: People are out in Churchill Park cross-country skiing. I am amazed at how quickly one is able to move when CC skiing, especially when a doxie is chasing you.:lmao:


----------



## bopeep

macnutt - two feet of snow ???? bwa ha ha ha. I hate it when the snow is that deep, add in an icy hill, and you can well understand why I cuss out my truck that does NOT have 4WD. I watch everyone else climbing the hill at the end of the drive, as I slide backward down it. 

It's damp here, but warm enough to work dogs. Speaking of which, they found my ewe that had been missing since before xmas. There has been some meltage. At least she's been frozen. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Bolor

*Brrrrrr*

-27 this AM :dead: The funny thing is that on Thursday we are supposed to get a high of +2 and RAIN


----------



## The Doug

We've had weather that's been up & down like a yo-yo for a while, and it continues this week. Fairly cold today with an high of -9 but it's sunny with no wind at all, so it's quite livable. Tomorrow's high is supposed to be about +2, with freezing rain. And this Thursday... the temperature is supposed to hit *+11.*


----------



## Carex

We are supposed to get snowed on again (will it never end) this afternoon and overnight. Clouds are building as we speak. High today is only +1. Later on this week it will clear up and we will be clear and cool. Lows down to -8 at night!! Saints preserve us, it feels like freakin' Canada over here.


----------



## agent4321

Hey Carex,

Let me know when the snow hits you over on the island this afternoon. That way I can take off from work early (Burnaby) and avoid the commute from hell!


----------



## Carex

Menacing cloud cover (like that in Return of the King) is upon us but no precip yet. When the first flake fall, I'll let ya know.


----------



## Carex

Agent, guess you are stuck at work until the end of the day. Not a flake has fallen over here. Guess it will hit us tonight, just in time for your commute in the morning (cue evil laughter).:scream:


----------



## SINC

*It's staaaaarrrted!*

Fine snow, winds picking up and damn cold. Into the deep freeze we go!


----------



## agent4321

Carex said:


> Agent, guess you are stuck at work until the end of the day. Not a flake has fallen over here. Guess it will hit us tonight, just in time for your commute in the morning (cue evil laughter).:scream:


Carex,

It's on it's way...if it isn't there already  
I left my work a little after 4:00 once I saw how much was coming down :nuts: 

I just got home now!!!!!! It's 6:55!!!! The commute was fun to say the least a few abandon cars, emergency vehicles etc...

My car was great in the snow! I just got it on the weekend a 1995 Honda Civic Si, got love the FWD. I took the Lougheed Hwy most of the way home but once I got closer to the Mary Hill Bypass the road started to ice up quite a bit so I jumped onto the Mary Hill and it was pretty smooth after that. I'm looking out my apartment window now and it's still coming down like crazy.

I think it will be a snow day tomorrow


----------



## Codger

Sinc
Take a look at what's over you and heading my way. I haven't seen a density level like that in a while.
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_wcan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

*Yikes!*

Wow Codger, you are right about that.

-27 here this morning and the wind is howling. Wind chill right now is -45 and expected to stay that way all day.

Hang on, it's a comin'!


----------



## The Doug

We're supposed to see +2 today, but there's a freezing rain warning issued for this afternoon - bleh. They're still forecasting an high of +11 tomorrow; back to normal for this weekend (-11 to -4).


----------



## Kirtland

-46 as I write Just like the good old days.


----------



## Carex

We seemed to have avoided the snow. The temperature is a little warmer today but will drop to around -8 this evening. Cold for us, but I am afraid for our friend in Cranbrook, I heard they are getting hammered over there. Hope the Golf makes it through buddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am actually getting a headache trying to imagine what a -40C windchill is like. I assume that this is also a dry cold?


----------



## Dr.G.

Codger, there was once a storm system over St.John's a few years ago that Environment Canada was questioning, since they had never seen such an intense system stalled over the east coast of Canada. We received 42cm of snow over a 30 hour period that storm.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I am actually getting a headache trying to imagine what a -40C windchill is like. I assume that this is also a dry cold?


Well, you could try shoving a Q-Tip coated with Crazy Glue up each nostril, then take it out, then take a quick, deep breath inward.

Your nostrils will stick together and that is what it is like.

Course we can come in and our nostrils thaw out. The Crazy Glue might be quite another problem!

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

OH THE HUMANITY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pain, pain, Will Robinson..............Danger....Danger...... Women and children first..................someone save the doxies................


----------



## Macman27

*Oh the pain is right...*

As I came back from the post office the snow changed to ice, the sharp Stabby variety that aims at your eyes, it's currently -9C, -17C with the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came in from walking the doxies, and it's -11C with a windchill of -19C. For obvious reasons, it was not a long walk. Still, the sky is clear and the stars are still visible as the sun is just about to rise. To be honest, while I have winter, I love these sorts of winter morning.


----------



## The Doug

We're well on our way to today's predicted high of +11, and last evening's freezing rain is melting away quickly. It feels like an early-April morning, not mid-January - very nice indeed. It's back to reality as of tomorrow afternoon however, with normal temperatures returning...


----------



## SINC

*Holy Ice Cubes, Batman!*

Here is the bad news: The temperature on my rear deck is -41 this morning.

Here is the good news: The wind is only at 5 to 10 kph, so the wind chill is still in the -40s. If it gets up like it is supposed to do, and if we reach our high of -31, that wind chill will remain well into the -40s or even -50s.

So, how is YOUR day?


----------



## Carex

Cold (-4). Getting colder tonight (-8) but returning to normal by the end of the weekend. By normal I mean, rain and temps in the 8-10 range.


----------



## SINC

*Brrrrrrrrrrr!*

Several area towns like Barrhead, Athabasca and Redwater (about an hour from here) are reporting temperatures on this morning's radio news of -47 and -48.

Wind chills are well into the -50s now. 

Me? I'm off the the office to see if I can log into ehMac on the PC today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my head hurts just thinking of those exteme temps. I still don't see how anyone can function outside in those temps.


----------



## Carex

Brain freeze!!

Sinc, it does it take you an hour to get to Redwater??


----------



## Macman27

*It's January and it's raining...*

How can I make money shoveling snow if it is raining?!! arrgh! well it looks like it's changing into snow now, but come on +2C in January! OH well, it is nice to see warm temeratures. I always remind people that warm is good, while cold actually is painfull.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Brain freeze!!
> 
> Sinc, it does it take you an hour to get to Redwater??


Normally it is only 45 minutes or so, but with the roads the way they are it is an hour, same for Barrhead, a little longer to Athabasca.

At least I think so, my brain is frozen! Just got home for lunch and have yet to do the banking or go to the post office, so I am out in it again.

Later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's currently +5C here in St.John's this morning. I shall send some of the expected +9C temps out your way via Doxie Express. Good luck.


----------



## SINC

-32 here again this morning with wind chills in the -40s.

Just another day in paradise!


----------



## The Doug

After yesterday's extraordinary (yet welcomed) high of +11, and rain last night, we're getting a few flurries this morning. The temperature is supposed to drop to -5 this afternoon. Normal temperatures expected for the next while...


----------



## Macman27

*ah that's better...*

Normal temps right now -21C, sunshine.


----------



## Carex

Abnormal temps right now, bloody cold (-9). Too hard for us soft coastal types to take. I'll bet MacNutt's moustache is frozen to a water pipe somewhere.


----------



## mac-seraphe

Ahhhhh.... Good old Saskatchewan, you miss it SINC? 

-37 this morning, -51 with the Windchill

Glad I don't have class until the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

mac-seraphe said:


> Ahhhhh.... Good old Saskatchewan, you miss it SINC?
> 
> -37 this morning, -51 with the Windchill
> 
> Glad I don't have class until the afternoon.


Some times mac-seraphe. Some times.

By the way, my daughter was thrilled with the iPod, Thanks again!


----------



## MacNutt

Good LORD have I got a tale of weather-woes for all of you to laugh over. My previous gloating about our traditionally warm winter weather has truly come home to roost. I taunted mother nature...and she hauled off and SMACKED me upside the head! It hurt.

And I nearly lost an eye. Honestly.

I'll tell you all about it tomorrow, when I have a bit more time.

Promise.


----------



## MacNutt

BTW Doug...

Your new avatar is my favorite photo of Groucho (one of my all time heroes). I have had that framed pic of him on my wall since the late seventies. It's almost the only single item that has survived from that period in my life.

Too cool!


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable, at this moment (815AM here in St.John's), we are the warmest spot in Canada at +7C. It is falling to -14C by Wed., but all of the snow is just about gone. Strange to be back in Churchill Park and see grass again. Such is the way of Winter here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

-26 here this morning and we're going all the way up to -20. It's a heat wave!


----------



## The Doug

It's a crisp, perfect Winter morning here; today's high will be about -6. Maybe a few insignificant flurries here & there, but right now it's nice and sunny.


----------



## Carex

-10, ouch. Coldest I ever remember it on the coast here.


----------



## SINC

*Suffer Baby!*



Carex said:


> -10, ouch. Coldest I ever remember it on the coast here.


About time you got a taste of winter! :lmao:


----------



## Carex

I don't like the taste. 

Having grown up outside of Edmonton, it still doesn't feel that cold. No long johns required.


----------



## agent4321

It's snowing......again


----------



## Carex

Been snowing here since 3:30. Shoulda warned ya. 

Nice storm too.


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the rewards of living on the wet coast!


----------



## The Doug

We're in for another fine day much like yesterday - mostly sunny with a high of about -6. 

Colder tomorrow (-12) with flurries, and on Tuesday it'll be Brass Monkey time, with temperatures ranging from -23 to -15.


----------



## SINC

-24 and headed for -18. Enough already!


----------



## Carex

We are back up to 0C. Check out what we have in store for the next 5 days. Lotsa rain, all the snow will melt and caused localized flooding problems no doubt. 

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?YCD

Get out you umbrellas!!


----------



## SINC

*No Shovel Rain!*



Carex said:


> We are back up to 0C. Check out what we have in store for the next 5 days. Lotsa rain, all the snow will melt and caused localized flooding problems no doubt.
> 
> http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?YCD
> 
> Get out you umbrellas!!


Want to trade?

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/forecast/city_e.html?yxd


----------



## Carex

In a heartbeat. The only upside is that the mountains will get an absolute tonne of snow. 

Your weather is looking a little mixed for the next while.


----------



## agent4321

Carex said:


> Get out you umbrellas!!


Glad to! I'm sick of the snow and "chilly weather" (I was going to say "cold weather" but I know I would have heard an earful from SINC about what is cold) 

I haven't ventured outside yet today but by the sounds of the sirens that have gone by my building it doesn't sound too good. In the past two hours I've counted half a dozen separate incidents  

The roads look pretty wet, heavy and icy....oh joy! :yikes:


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*Pineapple express*

Looks like we are heading back into the traditional south western BC winter, tons of rain coming up in the next while and mild. I was never so happy to see the rain icon on the weather report as I was last night after the big dump of snow we got yesterday.

I have to do a bunch of driving next week and I wasn't relishing the thought of icy and/or snowy roads with my lack of winter driving skills and balding radials.

The snow was beautiful last week, but unfortunately, it gets in the way of real life too much here, since we have no infrastructure to deal with it and most (like me) aren't prepared for it. Also, the 36 hour power outage pretty much killed my fascination with the snow. I guess I'm not a real Canadian anymore, eh? The last Canadian winter that I fully experienced was spending the winter in Toronto in '81/'82.  And by most Canadian's standards that's child's play.

One good thing for me is that I've been walking the 1 hr. 20 min. round trip to the store every other day, because the steep rolling hills have been often too treacherous for driving.


----------



## Bolor

-35 at night and -25 during the day. No windchill to speak of. Just hunkerin' down with a book


----------



## SINC

*Oh no!*



agent4321 said:


> Glad to! I'm sick of the snow and "chilly weather" (I was going to say "cold weather" but I know I would have heard an earful from SINC about what is cold)


Who moi?

Non!


----------



## Macman27

Bolor said:


> -35 at night and -25 during the day. No windchill to speak of. Just hunkerin' down with a book


I hear ya, much the same here. I'm heading up that way tommorow, should be ok as long as no one does a snow dance. :lmao:


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and rainy here right now. But the almost two feet of snow that still remains will take some time to melt off. 

Two weeks of real winter every ten years is about all I can handle. I have no idea how all the rest of you deal with it every single year. You have my undying respect. Honest.

(funny...there was nothing about snow in the brochure.) :yikes:


----------



## SINC

Good News: -16 this morning but on the way to a dazzling +4.

Bad News: freezing rain.


----------



## The Doug

*Precision Weather Forecast:*

Not bad today. 

Awful tomorrow. 

Good on Wednesday. 

Not bad Thursday & Friday, but not as alright as today, and certainly inferior to Wednesday.

:rofl:


----------



## Carex

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain and warm temperatures. Normal for us. MacNutt, let's get started on the Arc. It's going to rain all week.

Unfortunately it is too warm here and the local ski hill, Mt. Washington, is getting hammered this year. The base is poor and it looks like it is raining up there today. The usually have 3.5 to 5 metres of snow, this year, only 110 cm so far and with the rain, that will shrink. Oh, well.


----------



## bopeep

I'm freezing. The windows are covered in ice and I can't see out. The sun was shining earlier, but it stopped. My dogs have big thick coats on now, there's too much ice to let the dogs run, besides they just stand there and pick up their feet...t oo cold to keep them all on the ground at once. 

I don't know how cold it is out there - somewhere between cold and damn cold --I reserve damn cold for extreme situations.  


Cheers
Bo


----------



## Bolor

The good news is the sun is shining. The bad news is the temps are cold ... brrr ... -36 tonight. Warming somewhat. the remainder of the week looks like the doug's previous forecast. :nuts:


----------



## CubaMark

Blizzard has come and gone here in Nova Scotia.








Shoveled a superhighway around the house (paths for people, the oil delivery guy, the trash cans, back door / garage access). Oh my sore back!

We should be back to the normal rainy Halifax in a couple of days...

M


----------



## Bolor

CM, did you get the 40 cm forecast? It doesn't look it in the photo. Whatever it is, it is surely more than enough!


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

*Rainin' like stink*

Pouring buckets straight through since last night. Snow melted away.


----------



## CubaMark

Bolor, nope - just around 22cm, apparently, in Halifax. Not as bad as it could have been (but, yes, more than enough).


----------



## BigDL

In South East New Brunswick we got about 25 to 30 cm of snow terrible white outs due light dry snow and winds at about 60 kms. Snow out in front of our house had dirt, grit and gravel blown on top of the snow. The wind was terrible.

My guess for where Cuba Marks’ picture was taken; outside of Howe Hall shooting south on Coburg Road towards Le Marchant Street.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got about 15cm of snow, but now it is raining with +10C weather to wash much of it away. This is NOT typical mid-January weather for us here in St.John's. The rest of the province is getting pounded with snow and wind. I am not complaining, but each year the weather gets stranger here in St.John's and totally unpredictable.


----------



## SINC

Yep, know what you mean Dr. G.

Freezing rain is not common to this area in January, believe me!


----------



## SINC

Forgot to mention I wanted to be post # 1700 in this thread! 

Got it!


----------



## MacNoob

-39 C here in Winnipeg last night. Supposed to get to 0 on Tuesday, with snow and 60km winds... then back to -25ish on Wed.

Sigh....

MacNoob


----------



## Carex

Heavy fog, 2C, Heavy Rain Warning continued. 60-100 mm over the next 24 hours. I need to dig out my snorkel. 

Have fun in the colder climes, we'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Macman27

*Cold, painfully so.*

-40 with the wind chill, -27 without, and dipping to -35. I think i'm getting old, some days -20 is warm, other times it hurts. Today was one of those days.


----------



## CubaMark

BigDL, nice try - but _wrong_. 

Standing outside the Coburg Cafe (corner of Coburg and Henry St), shooting east down Coburg Rd. (toward Robie). 


M


----------



## The Doug

-22 to -19 today, with windchill at about -34.

-11 tomorrow with a bit of snow. Colder on Thursday; colder still on Friday with wind, so the wind chill factor will be considerable.

_Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver..._


----------



## SINC

*Some highways closed.*

-7 this morning and that is a good as it gets today. Freezing rain has area highways in poor condition, with #2 between here and Calgary closed near Ponoka for several hours.

Not a great day to travel.


----------



## Bolor

Macman27, I feel your pain 
-37 this morning. we are going to get a bit of a reprieve from the cold ... long enough to get some snow  ... then back to the deep freeze on Thursday tptptptp .


----------



## Carex

Rain, fog, rain, fog, rain, more fog, much more rain. Well, you get the picture, but it is warm. 

Check out these rain totals.

Today .. Rain. Amount 20 to 30 mm. Fog. Windy. High 10.
Tonight .. Periods of rain. Amount 15 to 20 mm. Windy. Low 6.
Wednesday .. Periods of rain. Amount 15 to 20 mm. Wind southeast 40 to 60 km/h. High 8.


----------



## SINC

All that darn rain of yours is headed here over the next few days. Only trouble is that after rising over the Rockies, it comes down solid!


----------



## Carex

Nyah nyah. You can have it.


----------



## MacNutt

Not sure you'd really WANT it SINC. :yikes:

Three days ago we had four inches of solid ice on my steeply inclined driveway. It was impassible by any sort of vehicle or biped. Even my cats avoided it.

Right now, we have two inches of solid ice with an inch of flowing water on top of it, on my steeply inclined driveway. It is even more impassible than it was a few days ago. By everything and anything short of a tracked vehicle. 

The 10+ tropical winds and heavy rain we are experiencing right now will probably make short work of this last remaining obstacle to progress. Then we will only be left with a huge sea of mud to deal with. Oh joy.

But it sure is warm out tonight. Almost T-shirt weather. And the first buds of spring are only a few weeks away.

At that point, this past january will just be an evil memory filed away in the backs of our collective Lotus-Lander minds.

Good thing too! It didn't say anything about this in the brochure! :yikes:


----------



## Carex

We had 2 1/2 feet of snow disappear almost comletely over the last 2 days. There are big piles and mounds left but that is about it. It has been non-stop rain and warm. 

The horrible consequence is that it has been too warm for the ski hill. Their meagre base of 120 cm got rained on and turned into 80 cm yesterday, got rained on some more and turned into 60 cm today. Consquently they closed the lifts until further notice.


----------



## MacNutt

I think mud-skiing might be the answer, Carex. A brand new sport!

Think of the spin-offs! Think of all the new mud-skiing gear that could be sold to the trendoids! Heck...with a well-placed firehose, we could keep the season going year round!! :heybaby:

Last one to the patent office is a rotten egg! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

-10 here this morning with a couple of cm of snow overnight. That on top of yesterday's freezing rain will combine to make travel hazardous once again. I can hardly wait to skate to work!


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -6C here in St.John's. Still, with no wind and a bit of sunshine, it's not that bad a day. Paix.


----------



## bopeep

once again it's too cold for man or beast. 

It snowed last night and has been snowing all morning. 
Poor dogs are gonna be cooped up all day today. It's too treacherous to risk letting them run about... torn cruciate... no good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bo, send them over here. The doxies need a good run and love to chase other dogs, although only Max, our terri-poo is fast. Doxies run like they look...........oddly.


----------



## Carex

It's still raining.


----------



## Macman27

*Frozen O2*

Yesterday Started out Warm -10 and no windchill, until that clipper hit, -25 windchill in about 15 minutes,took my breath away literaly. Today its -25 , windchill of -34, I won't be going to far today I think. :nuts: :baby:


----------



## SINC

Just made the 15 km drive from Edmonton home in the freezing rain. Took me 40 minutes and have have a 4 x 4.

Will someone on the wet coast please turn off the tap? At -10 that wet stuff gets hard and slippery here!


----------



## Carex

Sinc, the tap has been turned off (may take a while for the effects to reach you). I was driving down the highway today and almost drove into the ditch when I saw... BLUE SKY!!!! 

It was a very small patch, but it was blue.


----------



## Carex

Groan, should have checked the forecast before I posted. Starting tomorrow, four more days of rain. My skin is permanently wrinkled; and I'm not even that old.


----------



## bopeep

Dr.G. said:


> Bo, send them over here. The doxies need a good run and love to chase other dogs, although only Max, our terri-poo is fast. Doxies run like they look...........oddly.


Doc, my elitist snobby dogs would bite your dogs. Well, maybe not the doxies... but certainly the terripoo. Unruly puppies get bitten, as do 'stupid' dogs [their definition of stupid, not mine] - just as a matter of principal. But I will send them over, just to prove my point  . 

It's something like -28 out there. Forty below in farmland ... doesn't usually get this cold until February. 

I've been shivering for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bo, Max, our terripoo, is a born coward. He has nearly outrun a rescued Greyhound, so you can imagine how fast he is when he gets moving. So, your dogs would never catch him..............and if they got near the doxies...............well, I shall not be held responsible for the damage they do to your dogs. Still, the roads are a bit slick, so maybe your dogs could run away, since doxies don't run all that well.


----------



## The Doug

Today's high is supposed to top out at about -21, with a windchill factor of about -38. 

More or less the same for tomorrow with a few flurries expected. -15 on Sunday, and up to a relatively comfortable -7 on Monday.


----------



## SINC

Gee Doug, sounds like Edmonton and area, -20 and staying there today with high wind chills with snow and blowing snow.


----------



## Carex

Despite rumours to the contrary, we are having weather here today. The monotony rages on:

Today .. Drizzle changing to rain this afternoon. Fog. Windy. High 10.
Tonight .. Rain. Amount 15 to 25 mm. Fog patches. Windy. Low 7.
Saturday .. Rain. Amount 20 to 30 mm. Fog patches. High 11.
Sunday .. Rain. Low 7. High 11.
Monday .. Showers. Low 6. High 9.

Seems we will be waiting until Monday until a break in the excitement. Showers instead of rain; now there is a treat.


----------



## SINC

Carex, you have to do better than that. You keep sending that stuff over the hill to us and it comes down and freezes. Now we enjoy ice sports, BUT, enough is enough.

Already!


----------



## Macman27

when i went outside I heard an icicle beg me to put it out of it's misery. So I packed him up and sent him to the west coast.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, think of the money you will save, skating to work every day!! And the benefits to the heart.

You will thank us later.


----------



## SINC

*It's a Heat Wave!*










-6 today, +6 tomorrow!


----------



## The Doug

Congrats on the heat wave, Sinc - I'm sure you'll make the most of it. We're in a deep freeze right now.

This morning they said that yesterday morning's low was a record for that date, at about -27.5. We barely made it up to -22 by the afternoon. Even though there was a wind chill warning in effect, winds were fairly light. More or less the same today but it's overcast with light flurries moving in this afternoon. Maybe we'll see -15 tomorrow... and I hope they're right in predicting that we'll see -5 or so by Wednesday.

Still, the car starts on the first try - it's weather like this that makes me truly appreciate synthetic motor oil. Not that I intend to go anywhere today, unless it's absolutely necessary...


----------



## Bolor

Just came in from a bit of shoveling ... brrrr ... wind chill at -32 is very cold. Yesterday we had a low of -41 and a high of -22. Same for tonight, but a little warmer for tomorrow ...-14.


----------



## SINC

*Where Has Dr. G. Gone?*


----------



## Bolor

beautiful day today. -11 and sunny ... just a bit of a wind. Very pleasant for walking


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, spent 5+ hours trying to shovel out the 60cm of snow..........with another 40cm due tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I feel for you after watching the news just now. Stay safe mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great workout for the heart, but my lower back is killing me. The doxie plow seems to work, but not when there are 2 meter high drifts.


----------



## SINC

+2 and going to eight under sunny skies here today.

I watched the early morning news and I can only feel for the people of Newfoundland and Labrador. Talk about taking a pounding.

Keep the faith Dr. G., we're all thinking about you!


----------



## Macman27

-9 and sunshine! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, after another 20cm on top of Saturday's 60cm and 100k/h winds, we now have sleet. Everything is closed and even the doxies refuse to go outside.


----------



## SINC

Smart dogs those Doxies, not going outside. You might want to follow their example!


----------



## Macman27

well DR.G the weather is better here in ehmacland, you can wait it out from here.


----------



## Carex

We are still locked in to warm temps (+10) and rain, or periods of rain, or chance of showers, or heavy rain, or rainfall warnings. 

It is almost too warm here for this time of year. 

And to add insult to injury, the tulips are about 6 inches tall already and I saw my first cherry blossoms on the weekend. I'd send pictures but I suspect there would be an angry mob with torches and pitchforks at my door from the ROC.


----------



## Dr.G.

It stopped raining..............but thunderstorms are approaching at the temps to up to +4C. This should be a wild night, since I am the only one who likes thunder and lightening storms...................until the lights go out. We shall see.


----------



## Macman27

Well the sun is no more, and the wind backed to the east. Temp has dropped, wind chill climbing. I'll take some of that +4 please 4


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G., I hope with all that snow and rain that the snow load on the roofs won't be too much. Maybe a doxie pole to hole it up?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, when the snow on the roof gets to be more than a meter thick, I put the doxies out the window and on the roof. They dig around and leave tunnels which then helps for the snow to melt a bit.


----------



## MacNutt

Almost two weeks of deep freeze and a few feet of snow followed by a week of tropical breezes and heavy warm rain. We are in the "big Melt" these days.

We have been in the low to mid teens for days, around these parts. 14C today, in fact. With a warm wind.

Daffodils are up, but aren't quite in blossom yet. Probably next week. And I will post pictures here.

After all...I am used to crowds with pitchforks and torches showing up at my door. Doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday a 113 year old record fell when we reached 9.1 degrees. -2 this morning and on the way to +2 so not much to look forward to today. One good thing will be the sunshine. Sunshine is good in January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are also going after a 113 record -- not in years ago, but in centimeters. If we get the predicted snow for the rest of this week, we shall break our record of 113cm of snow during one 7 day period in January. Of course, this was only set 5 years ago, but it broke a record set back in 1880. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Cranbrook, in the interior of BC (the East Kootenay's) shattered a temperature record by 9 degrees yesterday. That is just not a good sign. It's like world records in sports; they are meant to be edged up by hundreds of a second, not 9 full degrees!!


----------



## Macman27

Other than a some nasty windchill at times, nothing much is happening here, cold is normal for this area and below -20 is proper for January. Not as much snow as we should like, but some more of that is on it's way now.


----------



## SINC

-10 under cloud this morning. No change for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacMan27, we could send you some of our snow here in St.John's. By this time on Friday, we should have passed the 113cm mark for the week, a January record. So, how much would you like??? There is a 30cm storm predicted for tomorrow....want some????????????


----------



## Macman27

30 cm would do nicely, as long as it's far enough away from my buildings parking lot. The loader dumps all the snow in front of my windows. I live in a basement apt. let's hope i don't see my shadow...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacMan27, 30cm is on the way to you. Would you like a side order of sleet??? 
St.John's Johnny, our local groundhog, was buried alive by a 46cm storm a few years ago, and has not been seen since. They used a backhoe to dig him out, but to no avail. 

Basement apartments are not doing too well this winter..........unless you have your own backend loader.
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201459.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201458.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2861771.html


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G, those photos are crazy! I was just about to start griping about how cold it is and how much snow we have in Toronto, but you know what....I shall sit quietly.


----------



## Macman27

I'll pass on the sleet. We had to close 120km or so of Hwy 11 because of ice last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macman27, you have not really experienced winter until you have 45cm of snow, followed by 30cm of rain and +10C temps, followed quickly by 30cm of sleet and then quickly followed by -13C temps to freeze everything. Add to this some more snow, sleet, hail, sunshine, snow, fog, snow, sleet, sunshine (for 10 minutes), whiteout blizzards raging overnight, and then some cloudy days to REALLY appreciate SUMMER here in St. John's!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrjimmy, five years ago St.John's broke its record (set in 1888) for the most snow in one winter -- over 21 FEET. Of course, there were two 10 day periods when we received over 5 feet of fresh snow during each of the ten day periods, so the record was easily broken.


----------



## Macman27

I guess I am so used to it I hardly notice anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mm27, the year we had 21+feet of snow here in St.John's, the last little bit (on my property) melted on Canada Day.


----------



## Macman27

That would be a convenient way to keep your beer cold while you watched the fireworks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mm27, we use "bergy bits" (little bits of ice bergs that come ashore in the springtime)for this. Of course, Iceberg water is very pure.


----------



## Macman27

Aye aye, Cheers!

I checked the relative humidity here and it's unusually low for this area (63%), might explain why it hurts to be outside after abit.


----------



## The Doug

-24 right now; we should make it aaaaalllllll the way up to -18 this afternoon, with a windchill of -29.

This Saturday and Sunday should see highs of -4; -3 on Monday.


----------



## SINC

We, by comparison are quite fortunate. -3 on the way to +3. I'll take it!


----------



## Carex

Highs of 9, we are at 6. Clouds are broken. We may get some showers today. I did see the sun this morning on the way to work and the moon showed up last night at times. We may be breaking out of our SAD funk at any moment. 

Environment Canada appears to have changed their 5 day forecast page.


----------



## Bolor

high -16 today but nice sunshine and light wind. It will be waring up for the weekend ... hooray!


----------



## Macman27

Yup, looks like a good week of close to zero, starting this Saturday. Some snow too. A good break from the sub 30's wind-chill.


----------



## The Doug

-13 later today, little or no windchill (yay). -5 tomorrow, -12 Sunday, and next week looks like it'll be decent, starting off at -5/-6 Monday and Tuesday. Sunny from today right through Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

-7 this morning on the way to +6. Sunny too. Nice, I'll take it!


----------



## Macman27

I went downtown to get the mail and came back warmer than when I left. -7 now and Clear, Just Lovely.


----------



## tedj

Just walked home from school and work. Sun going down, slightly windy, and feels like -22 or so. It'll be cold tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, St.John's broke it's old record, set back in 1887. For this one week period, we have had 120cm of snow and nearly 7cm of rain. A normal winter here in St.John's sees apx. 3-4 times this amount in five months of winter. So, this is going to be like the atypical year five years ago when we got over 21 feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## MacNutt

Warm winds, light rain, and almost 14C today. Same as it's been for about two weeks now. We had bright sunshine and cloudless skies this morning. All of the trees have green buds on them and the tulips and daffodils are well up out of the ground. There are some cherry trees in blosom already, due to the tropical winds. My lawn needs mowing again.

Big change from the uncharacteristic deep freeze we were dealing with out here about three weeks ago. Fourteen days of real winter weather is about thirteen days more than we usually get. Glad it's finally over!


----------



## SINC

-5 on the way to +1 with freezing rain.

Back later, gotta find my skates!


----------



## Carex

Macnutt, my lawn is growing, but is too damn wet to cut. I'm sure it will dry out by May.


----------



## The Doug

-5 today as they promised. Mostly sunny with some high clouds now & then. It's a _very_ pleasant Winter's day.


----------



## MacNutt

My lawn's growing too, Carex. So is everything else around here!

On a trip to Victoria last thursday I noticed how all of the lush roadside bush had been flattened by the recent snowload. Broken branches all over the place. I wonder how long it will take for all of that to regenerate?

Hey...should we start a flower-spotting pool? First spring blossoms in each ehmacland zone? I'm betting a week or so out here. How about you?


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and the forecast daily high for the next five days is 8.


----------



## The Doug

Instead of the high of -12 they've been predicting for today, it's supposed to be -5, as it was yesterday. Broken overcast with a few flakes of snow now & again; sunnier this afternoon. Not bad at all.

Colder tonight (-17) with a high of -7 tomorrow. But overall it's quite a relief from the bitter cold and significant windchill we've had recently.


----------



## MacNutt

So...how are your daffodils doing Doug?

Want to see a photo of mine?


----------



## The Doug

Gerry, no thanks - I've seen daffodils before. And you can only truly appreciate them when you have to go through a character-building _real winter_, not the three wimpy weeks of rain that you call winter, out there in la-la-land!  

But we digress. No - make that, _derail._ This is a thread about *weather*, after all.

A pretty nice day it will be in MTL today - very sunny, and a high of -5. If today will be anything like yesterday, the temperature should end up being higher than the forecast, and nudge above zero. Very nice, very nice. More or less the same for the remainder of the week...


----------



## SINC

0 This morning on the way to +8. A fine way to close out the month of January!


----------



## Carex

> not the three wimpy weeks of rain that you call winter, out there in la-la-land!


Harrumph. I'll have you know there was snow on the ground for at least a week here this year!!! AAANNND it got all the way down to -10 one night Mr. Smartypants. 

And we get at least 5 months of rain so na na na.

We are at 9 on the way to 12. Forecast says Mostly Cloudy but we woke up to glorious sunshine this morning. It was a welcome change.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Harrumph. I'll have you know there was snow on the ground for at least a week here this year!!! AAANNND it got all the way down to -10 one night Mr. Smartypants.
> 
> And we get at least 5 months of rain so na na na.


Oh woe, is you!


----------



## Macman27

*what's that critter?*

It was warm here today about -10. 

I was walking up to MazeMart and as I passed the Chev dealer I saw what I though looked like a beaver, moving under the cars. I had to investigate. I found him under a car looking very unhappy. And he turned out to be a Groundhog. Poor lads paws were cold and he looked so uncomfortable and confused. I tried to coax him out so we could find a better place for him but he was too shy. I had to go conduct my buisness, so i wished him luck and set off. Now that I think about it, the construction must have woke him up. Man that would suck.


----------



## SINC

Geez Macman, go back and find him. grab him and hide him in the dark until after Wednesday. That way he won't see his shadow and winter will be over!


----------



## Macman27

I just might do that SINC, it's time for t-shirts again.


----------



## MacNutt

Pretty much springtime out here today. I tossed the coat and worked in my T-shirt all day. Bright sunshine and the smell of things growing everywhere! It was GLORIOUS!!


----------



## The Doug

Same as yesterday; it'll be a lovely Winter's day. Sunny, and they're predicting an high of -3. It'll probably end up being a bit higher than that, if the past couple of days are anything to go by. The rest of the week should be about the same, but gradually warming up to 0 by the weekend.


----------



## SINC

8 yesterday and 5 today. Who's complaining?


----------



## Bolor

-10 yesterday and -2 today ... those were the highs


----------



## Dr.G.

It's looking good for an early spring. St.John's Johnny, North America's #1 groundhog, in terms of who first will/will not see his shadow, had his "home" buried under about 71 tonnes of snow and ice by the St.John's city council snow removal trucks. Not even a pack of doxies could dig out of that mountain of snow and ice. Luckily, since we are predicting an early sunrise tomorrow morning, if he ever gets out, by then it shall be Canada Day and a prediction of more winter will not be as painful as it would be if he came out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Macman27

It was a warm and overcast day here, my favourite kinda day.

That groundhog i saw yesterday (I didn't catch his name) looked very unhappy with the conditions he woke up too. I hope the gaffer is ok.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny but cold (by St.John's standards) day. St. John's Johnny tried to come out of his hole, which is under tonnes of snow and ice...............however, he was not successful. Sadly, a small house was also buried by the city council snow removal crews, and they phoned out to say that they had to eat the little critter. RIP St.J J.............but hello spring.............................we hope.


----------



## The Doug

Well, it's certainly feeling Spring-like around here - the nice weather continues. Should be about 0 today (funny - in July, "0" doesn't seem quite as lovely as it does right now). According to this morning's predictions, we should see +4 on Sunday. Eminently acceptable.


----------



## SINC

+5 with a high of 10 today. Mostly cloudy with sunny breaks. Let's hope the cloud is full when the ground hog awakens at dawn. It can "break" all day after that!


----------



## LGBaker

Blue skies - golden sunset - +9 - rushing winds. The grass is taller today than yesterday. I swear.


----------



## Macman27

Another warm overcast day. YaY! 

But really, what month is this?


----------



## MacNutt

14+ and bright sunshine here today. Not sure how the rest of Canada is doing right now...but we are in the early days of spring out here.

Full flowers and buds are only about a week or two away. 

Winter is just a bad memory. Thank goodness.


----------



## Bolor

Dull, dreary, albeit warm weather for this part of the country. +1 today and +3 tomorrow.
If you sent this weather our way Sinc, many, many thanks.
Except for a couple of weeks of extremely cold weather in January, the brass monkeys haven't felt the need to move out to LBG land ... yet.


----------



## Macman27

Ya this warm weather is great, but don't were your good clothes. 
The slush is downright nasty, and splashes everywhere since everyone drives faster because the roads 'look' better. eewww.


----------



## The Doug

+1 today, +3 tomorrow, +5 on Sunday, +2 on Monday... and sunny sunny sunny. This is just fine, thank you.


----------



## SINC

-15 with snow and blowing snow. Winter is back with a vengeance!


----------



## rhino

Not quite there for us here further south. Winter returns as predicted tomorrow and Sunday with light snow and flurries, -9 today, -8 and -11 for the weekend. Warming to +7 by Tuesday and Zero on Wednesday.

But what do they know, it's a LONG RANGE quess-cast often, especially here in chinook country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +2C. My wife says this is colder than the cold of -25C she experienced when she lived in Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## Macman27

There is going to a horrible mess when this slushy goo freezes again. But I'll take this warm weather at any chance I get.


----------



## The Doug

Absolutely gorgeous weekend, sunny with highs of +4 to +6. The only problem is that a lot of smog settled in a few days ago; not very nice to look at but fortunately it doesn't have a stink to it.

This week _should_ see fairly nice temperatures, albeit a couple of degrees cooler than what we have had recently. They're talking about a bit of rain tomorrow evening into Tuesday however, with snow for a few days. No word on accumulation yet.


----------



## autopilot

there's fog in toronto right now. oooh, if i weren't just about to enjoy my coffee, i might want to get out there and shoot some pictures...

supposed to be pretty mild today. 7 degrees or something.


----------



## SINC

-18 here on the way to -15.

I read in this mornings paper that the stuff in TO is smog, not fog and warnings have been issued for those with breathing related illnesses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and lots of fresh air wind to make the -3C interesting.


----------



## autopilot

SINC said:


> I read in this mornings paper that the stuff in TO is smog, not fog and warnings have been issued for those with breathing related illnesses.


yes, there is a smog warning in effect here Sinc, but the white stuff hanging around my 7th floor apartment balcony until about an hour ago was definitely fog


----------



## talonracer

cold cold cold COLD!

Currently -16, going down to -23. To think that it was +15 just a few days ago... 

Man, I miss BC.


----------



## Macman27

I have no clue what the weather was like, I never left the apatment! 
Hopefully the week will not be too bad, I don't want Texas Jen to freeze during her visit.


----------



## SINC

-20 this morning on the way to -10 in the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

*Much Better!*

-7 this morning on the way to 0, which is the forecast high for the rest of the week.


----------



## Bolor

-18 this morning, -26 tonight and a high of -10 and sun tomorrow


----------



## SINC

Hey Bolor, nice to hear from you. We had a great day getting all the way up to +2.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning and another fine day at 0. Much better than that -30 stuff last week.


----------



## gastonbuffet

heyyyyy

feels like -10, and it's snowing in Toronto

dudarino And Winter are back!!


----------



## MacNutt

Zero at night..and nine or tenC during the sunny days.

Blosoms are out in Victoria. A week or so away here.

Springtime is just around the corner!


----------



## The Doug

-5 today, about about 10cm of snow by this evening; very windy. Hovering around the freezing point tomorrow and over the weekend.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning and a great day in store at +5.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, -3 this morning and a great day in store at +5 here in St.John's as well. We even have some sunshine and no wind. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Macman27

-3 here today and sunny, grrr. but that's ok warm is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a beatiful crescent moon in the evening sky. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Another fine day in store at 0 this morning. Highs near 10 are expected.


----------



## agent4321

*Lotus Land*

Ahhhhh...it's 11ºC and not a cloud in the sky here in Vancouver.


----------



## The Doug

Well, they're predicting an high of -2 today but right now it feels much, much colder than that - I don't know what the actual temperature is at present, though. 

Maybe we'll reach the high later this afternoon, about the same time we start to get our 2cm of snow. The snow will change to drizzle overnight as the temperature rises... it's supposed to be +5 and clear tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-11 on the way to -6, more seasonal temps for us.


----------



## The Doug

+4, sunny later on today, but messy-sloppy from yesterday's rain and snow. Wet snow tonight and tomorrow (this is what I _hate_ about February and March). Thursday into the weekend it'll be mostly sunny but colder.


----------



## SINC

-12 this morning, but should be a great day with a high of -5 and sunshine all day long. Good enough for the time of year.


----------



## mrjimmy

Mild (+ 3) but dull grey. It's been dark in the house the last couple of mornings. Come on spring, I know you can do it!


----------



## Macman27

hovering around zero, and snowing, not very seasonal (well the snow is ;-) ), but hey what can ya do?


----------



## SINC

Very cold here this morning at -20. The sun will have to shine all day if we are to make our forecast high of +2. We'll see


----------



## Carex

Gorgeous... again.


----------



## Bolor

No weather today ... it has been cancelled


----------



## SINC

Bolor my boy!

Where have you been? We've missed you!

Nice to see you back in The Shang!


----------



## MacNutt

An incredible run of warmish sunny days (low teens) and cool frosty nights.

Blossoms are out in Victoria. Snowdrops are out here on Salt Spring. Full on spring is only a few short weeks away. YEEEHAAAWWWW!


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at -13 on the way to -7, but a beautiful sunrise and lots of sunshine will make it a very nice day.


----------



## gastonbuffet

baby, it's cold outside!! feels -20c. beautiful day though.


----------



## SINC

-12 on the way to -8 with flurries . A rather dull and drab day to be sure.


----------



## The Doug

Supposed to hit -9 later today, with flurries - but right now it's -16 and sunny (perfectly clear blue sky). The overnight temperatures this weekend will be about -21. By Monday it's supposed to be a tad warmer...


----------



## mikelr

Partly cloudy and -5 here in Stratford ON


----------



## Bolor

-30 this am. Going up to -10 with the sun. A bit windy tho'. We are a bit cooler than the normal, but what can you do about it? Besides bitch, I mean.


----------



## SINC

Hiya Bolor, nice to hear from you.

-14 here, glorious sunny day with a ton of hoar frost to make the trees sparkle. Going to -4.


----------



## MacNutt

Bright sunshine, cloudless skies and temps that are the same as in SINC"s neghborhood. But without the minus symbol.


----------



## mikelr

-4 and snowing here in stratford


----------



## SINC

-8 on a dark and dreary morning. A 60% chance of flurries under overcast skies and a high of -4, so not much to look forward to today.


----------



## Bolor

Hi right back to you Sinc. 
Milder this am but 5 cm of snow of course.  
The neighbour's kid came over and shoveled the walk and driveway behind the car before school.


----------



## MacNutt

I should post a photo of our glorious spring weather...just to watch you guys squirm (and shiver).

Nawwww. I'd feel bad. 

10C already and likely to hit 14+ today. Not a cloud in the sky. And it's been this way for a week. Likely to continue well into the weekend, as well. I have to get the boat in shape, the season is about to start.


----------



## agent4321

*I couldn't resist!*



MacNutt said:


> I should post a photo of our glorious spring weather...just to watch you guys squirm (and shiver).
> 
> Nawwww. I'd feel bad.



I won't feel bad...muwhahaha!


----------



## MacNutt

Nice. Now I won't have to be the bad guy around here all the time!


----------



## agent4321

I'm sure if the weather was reversed people on the other side of the counry would be doing the exact same thing. It's not necessarily being labelled a bad guy, I think of it as <b>sharing</b> with my fellow ehMacer's  

I will end this post with a MacNutt-ism....

TMOT  

(<b>T</b>rust <b>M</b>e <b>O</b>n <b>T</b>his)


----------



## SINC

It's -10 as I write this but we are supposed to get to +2 today and warmer for the rest of the week.


----------



## Bolor

Next few days are -26 at night and highs of -9 during the day. Not too bad if no wind


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and sunny and totally delightful yet again today. It's almost getting boring. We might need some rain sometime soon. Or a cloud, just to break up the brilliant blue skies.  

14C today. Warmer than that if you were behind glass. I had to turn on the A/C in the big truck while sitting at a traffic light on a run to the mainland.


----------



## SINC

+6 today!


----------



## autopilot

cold but sunny in the t-dot. -10 this morning but rising to -5 or so. feels colder with the windchill factor. blah.


----------



## Carex

As mentioned, we are still locked into this high pressure, clear skies, warm days, cold nights routine. Snowpack is at about 15% of normal. This will be bad for forests, fish and gardens if it doesn't change soon. It's wonderful and all, but we need rain here in the so-called rainforest.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning and a high of +6, although if the sun shines all day, we may get all the way up to +10 today.


----------



## talonracer

-4 and clear right now... supposed to get sunny and reach a high of 12.

Not that I'll know it, I'll be locked in my office all day... 

I do have one meeting scheduled.. perhaps I'll make it at a coffee shop and see if we can't sit outside. Ah, the perks of being "creative".


----------



## Bolor

You westerners deserve the nice weather. I just hope that all this dry weather in BC won't result in fires over the summer.
Our temps will be -6 today with snow and -10 for the rest of the week. Oh well, so much for that friggin' groundhog.


----------



## SINC

Yes Bolor, if we get a year with normal amounts of rainfall, the fire situation will be OK. The drought of recent years has been tough on our forests though.


----------



## Macman27

a sweltering -11, and getting better, -20 overnight, yup just like the groudhog i saw told me, "it's frikin' cold out here, man!"


----------



## SINC

_8 on the way to +7. Yet another beaut of a day.


----------



## SINC

A gorgeous sunrise with clear blue skies at -3.

We're going to turn that into +3 before the day is done!


----------



## Carex

After what seems like months of clear weather, we wake this morning to fog. A change is as good as a rest they say.


----------



## MacNutt

Sunny and bright here. And they tell us that we are heading for 17C today!


----------



## SINC

This fine weather pattern is continuing again today. -7 on the way to +4 and we'll take it every time!


----------



## Carex

Yes, the fog cleared and it was very warm here yesterday. Same for today. +15 likely.


----------



## Bolor

-27 this morning but quickly moved up to -8. Sunny and bright. Not too bad for February ... just a little below normal


----------



## talonracer

It's very nice here... currently sunny and +4 - I just spent the last couple hours on the patio of a coffee shop, enjoying my caffeine and reading a new book. Felt warm enough so I was able to take my coat off and get some sun on my arms!


----------



## SINC

Another very clear morning with a nice sunrise at -7. We'll take away that minus sign for a high.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Another very clear morning with a nice sunrise at -7. We'll take away that minus sign for a high.


Change the "7" to a "6" and you got it!


----------



## The Doug

High of -4 today, with wind and snow; we're supposed to get 5 to 10 centimetres. Does this qualify as "in like a lion"?


----------



## Carex

Good old fashioned west coast winter wind and rain today. About time I say (never thought I'd say that but the fish and forests need it.


----------



## talonracer

I view www.katkam.ca religiously - I miss Vancouver a ton, and it's great to see the rain falling on the west coast. The whole province needs it.

As for Calgary, MAN!!! It's so gorgeous here today. Went for a walk after getting my morning caffeine fix to try and soak up as much sunshine, fresh air and positive vibes as possible. Weather like this makes everything seem a bit better.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear it Carex. We too, could use more moisture this summer for many reasons.


----------



## Eukaryotic

I don't know about the other ehMacer's living in the Toronto area, but I'm sick of winter  

I'm sure it was probably a "normal/average" winter but it sure seems like we got pounded - and continue to get pounded. 

E


----------



## autopilot

well, it's currently 10:30am tuesday march 2nd in auckland. temperature is going to be about 22 today. sunny with scattered clouds. the cicadas are going nuts outside. i plan to hit the beach in 2 hours 

i love summer


----------



## Carex

Ok, that's it. Autopilot is not allowed to post until she returns to Canada. Definitely unfair.


----------



## talonracer

If she wasn't a she, there'd be swift, blinding violence waiting for her.

That's beyond not fair, that's totally not nice!

But she is a she, so I'll just grumble and mumble.....


----------



## SINC

Another glorious clear day at -3, headed for +6. Nice.


----------



## SINC

+2 in the sunshine and headed for +10. Wow!


----------



## Eukaryotic

We could use some of that western weather over here! -11 this morning in Toronto.


----------



## Carex

We are keeping it (although we do need rain, if you've got some, send it out). 

Clear and mostly sunny here again. No wind and highs of +12 today. Yawn.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to be repetitive, but -3 on the way to +10 again today.


----------



## Carex

You Albertans better not get used to that, you know you're due for at least one more cold snap and a big dump of snow. Never plant the garden before May long weekend on the prairies!!


----------



## autopilot

sunny and 24 today... 

i need a devil smiley!


----------



## MacNutt

Wow....24 degrees! Toronto and area must be unseasonably warm these days! And you guys must be able to keep these warm temps a total secret from all of the weather guys in the rest of the country!

Cause THEY all say that you southern ontarians are all still slogging thru the snow, and battling a big deep freeze right now. And they also say that you will be dealing with this foul weather for many more weeks to come. Months more of it, in fact.

Meanwhile...in the chosen parts of this vast land (out here in the far west) we are dealing with sunny skies and spring blossoms and temps in the mid-teens. Pretty much everyone is walking around in T-shirts these days...and the kids are all playing hackey-sack in the park while wearing only shorts!

Three weeks of bright warm sunny days without a single drop of rain or any sort of clouds in the sky, and we in the west are all now reaching for the sunscreen.

While mowing the lawn. And while having barbecues around the hot tub in the evening. 

Life is _sooooo_ darned GOOD out here! 

But I'm guessing it must be even BETTER in the Toronto area!

After all, you TO types have to deal with massively pollouted air and water, huge traffic jams, a rapidly failing electrical infrastructure that could plunge the whole metropolitan area into total stone-age darkness, at any moment....

Not to mention AIDS And SARS and a dying tourism industry, as a result of these major diseases.

Also, you have to deal with a horrid display of handgun violence on your local streets each day. Murder, death, and despair amongst the recently arrived immigrant community. On a vast scale...while our precious few policemen wag their fingers and say "now now now...please, can't you all just get along?") 

Toooo funny. WAyyyy tooo funny!!!


----------



## Carex

Uhh, MacNutt old boy, Autopilot is posting from Down Under.

And we told her she wasn't allowed to do that!!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Uhh, MacNutt old boy, Autopilot is posting from Down Under.
> 
> And we told her she wasn't aloud to do that!!


Darned if I can figure how anyone can be "aloud" on this board. Seems pretty silent to me.

Oh yeah, +2 and headed for +10. Again.


----------



## Carex

I can think of a lot of excuses for that spelling mistake Sinc. But I need to drink more coffee so more brain cells connect. 

Mr. Smartypants

Cloudy and +4 and we're heading for +12.


----------



## SINC

Sorry Carex, couldn't resist! 

Signed: Mr. Smartypants


----------



## Macman27

*whoo hoo*

It's -2 and supposed to be -5 overnight, still can't go diving into the river though, of course my bathtub hold more water than the Wabi.


----------



## talonracer

Currently +16 here and sunny. UNBELIEVABLE! I am about to go for a walk down to my local bookstore, then find a coffee shop somewhere that I can sit in the sun and enjoy the caffeine, new book whatever it may be, and people watching.

Of course, all of that comes after I stop talking to the next _miss talonracer_ on messenger.. so I'm in no hurry


----------



## Carex

you big cyber stud you. Perhaps I'll have to read that Love thread of yours after all. Why go virtual when you can take HER for a coffee in the sun.


----------



## talonracer

Because she's in our former hometown right now - about 5 hours away (if I'm driving!)

So I take what I can get for now. And it's nice to have some time alone. The book, the sunshine, all very therapeutic.


----------



## Carex

You are in Calgary and she is ????

Best of luck with the flame, the book, the sunshine and the cafe.


----------



## talonracer

She's back in BC, which is where I sometimes think my heart still is (nothing to do with girls).

Alberta's nice, but it doesn't feel like home yet. No idea why.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and +5 this morning on the way to +8. Water everywhere.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

+1 if we're lucky
snow everywhere
grrrrrr


----------



## talonracer

9:30am and it's already +9 in the sun. I'm going for a walk to be a part of this!


----------



## Bolor

Last few days have been pretty nice. Hit 0 yesterday with sun. Got up this morning to 15 cm or so of snow. My big hearted neighbour cleared my walks, car and driveway. Very much appreciated.


----------



## autopilot

Carex said:


> Uhh, MacNutt old boy, Autopilot is posting from Down Under.
> 
> And we told her she wasn't allowed to do that!!


i'm a full member of this board and i'll post whatever i damn well please 







(psst... 22 or so today in auckland, cloudy and humid  )


----------



## SINC

-1 and on the way to +7 again today. Highs in the mid teens predicted for mid week.


----------



## Bolor

Lousy, windy, snowy and cold. Just plain ****ty and not looking much better in the foreseeable future. I'm gonna shoot that damn groundhog.


----------



## SINC

If it makes ya feel any better, Bolor, it has started snowing heavily here now.


----------



## Bolor

Knowing you can smile about makes me feel better, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Hey Bolor, I never let the weather get me down (Unless I slip on the ice and fall on my a$$!)


----------



## Bolor

I know you can't do anything about it (and I hope you don't fall) but sometimes venting helps. The better weather is coming and we didn't have any mud slides, (no hills) flooding or blizzards so far this year.  I am waiting for something warmer to fire up the BBQ. 
Now that's something to look forward to!


----------



## SINC

+2 and headed for +7. Nice


----------



## Bolor

Brrrrrrr. -30 at 7:00 AM heading for a high of -13.
Sinc, please send some of that warm weather our way.


----------



## SINC

I'll huff and I'll puff and . . .


----------



## Bolor

I can feel it


----------



## Pylonman

A high of 74 with lite winds from the South West. Seas 4' to 6'.

Scotland Cay, Abaco, Bahamas
(Sundays weather, when I was coming home from holidays  )


----------



## Bolor

At least we didn't get the 30 cms of snow that Sudbury and North Bay got yesterday  
We were on the periphery of that storm so only got a couple of cms


----------



## SINC

Bolor, looks like you need these:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we got hit with 55cm on Friday which brought a shocking end to our possible early spring. Much of the snow from the 60cm snowfall last month had just about melted, and there were only a couple of meters of snow left to melt before the garden was exposed. Such is Life. Still, some rain is forecast for tomorrow, so anything is possible.


----------



## Bolor

55cms ... wow. I'll take Sinc's red woolies and our cold weather over that any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, the 55cm storm was actually worse than the 60cm storm because it was warmer and the snow was heavier. Still, the 60cm storm was whipped around by 100k/h winds, and the 55cm storm only had 70k/h winds. My front lawn is full of doxie tunnels. Heaven help any badgers that are under all of that snow if a doxie comes upon them suddenly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wreckhouse is THE place for strong winds in Canada. These are the folks that hate lots of snow because of their high winds.

From Environment Canada
Wednesday 
Cloudy. Rain beginning in the morning and ending in the evening then 70 percent chance of flurries. Rainfall amount 20 mm. Fog patches developing in the afternoon. Wind east 80 km/h gusting to 110 except east 110 gusting to 170 over the Wreckhouse area. Wind becoming south 30 km/h gusting to 50 in the afternoon. High 5.


----------



## Macman27

Bolor, we did get that snow and a little bit more about 45cm in total.
It was quite cold too.
March = Blizzard


----------



## The Doug

-18 right now, should hit -9 this afternoon. It's very windy - the wind chill factor is -31 at present.


----------



## SINC

Currently +8 and only moving to +9 but the weather office says this:

Wind warning for
city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park continued 

Winds of 60 gusting 80 km/h are expected today.

So I guess we have to hang on to our hats today!


----------



## Bolor

Ouch. That certainly is a bit breezy, Sinc. Maybe you and I should head over to Chez Marc for a hot toddy.
We had -25 this morning with wind chills in the -30s. It not going to get any better all day.


----------



## rhino

Calgary forecast in the PLUS double digits for highs all week until next Monday. Snow mainly gone except in shaded areas or ice.

+15, +10, +13, +10, +6 for next five days predicted. Already +12 at 8 a.m.
Sunny, warm spring like day.

I know we'll be paying for this yet. We always get a big dump before winter is really over.


----------



## MacNutt

Warm and sunny and no rain (well...a couple of light showers at night) for the past three weeks or so. We have been breaking warm weather records out here!

It was warmer in parts of BC today than it was in most of Florida, according to the local weatherman (21C in bright sunshine).

Almost all of the plants are in full blossom now. And I have all of my windows open tonight (almost midnight). The smell of spring is heavenly!

So...how is the weather out there in the "center of the known universe"? Toronto lookin FINE these days?? Bright skies and warm breezes? Mowing your lawns like we are out here in the uncivilised frontiers?

C'mon guys...share with the rest of us.


----------



## SINC

+2 and headed for +11 in the sunshine!


----------



## MacNutt

Today started out warm with a bit of fog in the lowlying areas. That burned offrather quickly, and it was about 16C by noon. Almost 18C by two in the afternoon...in bright spring sunshine. With everything in full bloom!

That temp was near the ocean. It was 21C inland around here today. People are suntanning. Motorcycles are everywhere.

Say...I wonder how the "other half" lives way out there on the ragged edge of reality in southern Ontario?  

Still snowing?


----------



## SINC

+3 under partially cloudy skies and headed for +13. Windy though at 60 kph.


----------



## rhino

Expected +19 today, +13 now with winds at 44KPH. Record high of +19 last in 1992. Falling to highs of +6 and +7 on Sat. and Sunday. Flurries predicted for Monday. The pre-spring is turning for "Sheila's Brush" the cold weather near St. Patricks Day. Sheila being St. Paddy's mother, don'tcha know.

I don't put the shovel away until June. Had to shovel in May a few few times before.


----------



## MacNutt

19C today, but with broken cloud and a few showers. Everything is in full bloom now. Lawn is growing fast. Have to mow it again soonly.

This weekend looks to be a corker! Sunny and 19-21, or so they predict. Not a chance of rain until tuesday or so. 

So...how is the early spring weather out there in TO these days? 

(Sorry to rub it in......wait, no I'm not.)


----------



## Carex

Yes, the day is looking glorious already here on the west coast. We had a nice windstorm last night to start it off though. Felt like a Qualicum.


----------



## SINC

+2 on the way to +5. We'll take it!


----------



## Gerbill

Blue sky, sunny, fruit trees and flower beds blooming.


----------



## Carex

Gerbill, don't forget the native Indian plum and white fawn lilies that are also in bloom!!


----------



## talonracer

Currently cloudy and +2.

Looking at the Vancouver webcams is enough to make me cry...


----------



## CubaMark

We're halfway through the 20cm predicted for Halifax....








Currently -6 degrees at 9:15pm Saturday.

M


----------



## SINC

Zero, headed for 4 under cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheelagh's Blush or Sheila's Brush???? Whatever you call it, it is here early this year.

Sheila's Brush is the last of winter usually around St. Patricks day. The snow, rain, sleet, hail and ice pellets are a result of Sheila's sweeping. Legend has it that Sheila was St. Patrick's housekeeper, wife, sister or mother. Sometimes a storm before St. Patrick's Day is called Patrick and Sheila. 


TALAMH AN EISC - Irish for Newfoundland, literally translated means "land of the fish" (Apparently the only place-name outside of Ireland which is not a simple literal translation.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Just saw my first robin of the year. It is sitting on a branch just outside of my window.....................getting coated with sleet.........................getting totally coated with sleet.................................................hopefully it shall thaw out and fly away comes spring............or summer.


----------



## Carex

+15 yesterday, heading for +17 today. A great day to be out of doors yesterday and more of the same today. Clear and cool to start with though as it got down to -1 last night.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear the first harbinger of spring has returned, Dr. G.

I will believe spring is here when I hear that wonderful song of the Robin!


----------



## talonracer

A nasty +1 here, and it seems it snowed overnight. Still, the sun occasionally peeks through, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Bolor

We got dumped with 15 -20 cms of fluffy snow last night. Temp got up to -2 with sun and no wind. All in all a nice day. I still hate that ground hog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love the sound of robins in the springtime. This one, however, will not sing for a month or so...................until he thaws out.


----------



## Gerbill

The sky is blue, the grass is green, the sun is shining, I didn't need my coat this morning. The fruit trees are blooming, the deciduous trees are budding, although no leaves yet. Plenty of robins and Stellar's Jays. The crows are doing their mating thing (lots of squawking). The waters of the Pacific Ocean's local branch (Semiahmoo Bay) are sparkling and infested with sailboats. the mountains are visible all around - the local volcano, Mount Baker, isn't showing any signs of snow melt yet. All in all, a nice late-winter day. Spring is coming.


----------



## MacNutt

Warm as toast out here on Canada's western paradise island. 

Bright sunshine, cloudless skies, and about 19-20C at my place today. Lots of motorcycles on the roads and all the convertibles seem to have their tops down. T-shirts and shorts were everywhere today in downtown Ganges. Lots of American tourists, judging by the licence plates. Plenty of refugees from Canada's frozen eastern provinces as well. 

All out here enjoying the summery weather, I guess. 

Still a bit cool at night tho. Dropped down to 10C last night. I had to close some of my windows. Brrrrr..


----------



## SINC

-1 and possible flurries with a high of 4.


----------



## Carex

OK, Gerbill, MacNutt, stop torturing the Canadians. It was rather nice yesterday though. I wonder how the weater was for GratuitousApplesauce? More of the same I suspect. We took my daughter out for the annual "photograph in the white fawn lilies" that bloom at this time of year in Garry oak meadows. Chocolate lilies won't be far behind.


----------



## MacNutt

Lovely and warm and sunny here. As those of you out here on the Best Coast already know. 

A favorite hobby for some of my local buddies at this time of year is to dial a random phone number in the greater Toronto area and then, when the poor unfortunate picks up the phone...just LAUGH uncontrollably and chant "_NYAH NYAH NYAH NYAH!!!_"


----------



## SINC

-9 on the way to +2 in the sunshine.


----------



## MacNutt

Cooler and cloudier today. Defintely in the 13-15C range that some people were mentioning a bit earlier. Not much like summer today. More like early spring.

No girls in bikini tops. No shirtless kids playing hackey-sack in the park in brilliant sunshine. Not cold and certainly not hot...just "in between".

Rain showers predicted for tomorrow. And cool nights (down to 5C or so).

But it looks like we will be back into the fine summery weather for the weekend!


----------



## SINC

Winter is back! Yep, we are now paying for that nice weather with a couple of inches of new fallen white stuff. -9 and only going to -1 in the snow for the next few days, then dropping to daytime highs of -12 is possible. 

__________________


----------



## Bolor

Cloudy and mild ... high -3 (which is good for us). We are going to be in the -3 to 0 range for the next few days. As long as it is sunny, that's OK.


----------



## Carex

Holy smokes did you see that??!! We just had a squall blow through accompanied by a few bolts of lightning and claps of thunder. Very unusual for us as we generally get about 2 thunderstorms a year and they usually occur in late summer.


----------



## MacNutt

I missed the thunderclaps but we got the squall. Not a very nice day today, despite a few sunny moments.


----------



## Carex

You may have missed the thunder and lightning because the occured about 20 feet above the Douglas-fir trees that grow outside my office. Remember that old trick about counting after the lightning until you hear the thunder to tell how far away it is (I don't know if that works or if it is accurate but it has been passed down through countless generations of prairie folk, just as Sinc); well there was literally no delay between the flash and the boom. Where is my blankey??


----------



## MacNutt

That formula is valid and it still works. I'd say that storm from was right over you when the fireworks started. Must have been quite a show. It's fairly rare to see thunder and lightning out here, as you noted.

BTW...you DO know that it is insanely easy to catch a photo of a lightning strike don't you? Makes for quite a dramatic shot.


----------



## SINC

-10 and only going to -6 in the snow.


----------



## MacNutt

How's the weather?

Crappy lately. Cool and a bit wet. Lots of cloud cover. If it weren't for all the blossoms, you'd think it was still late february. Or even January.

Yuckola.


----------



## talonracer

The weather is TERRIBLE! Snowing and SO cold this evening! Felt miles colder than the -12 or whatever the weather office was reporting. The wind had a nasty bite to it.

And these crazy calgarians, they just smile and go "welcome to calgary!"

VANCOUVER, I MISS YOU!!!!


----------



## The Doug

This past week wasn't bad at all - temperatures hovering between 0 and +2 or so, mostly sunny. Today it's supposed to be +3. Tomorrow... _the first day of Spring_, it should be +4. Fine by me! The change in daylight hours is really noticeable now, too - and quite good for the psyche.


----------



## SINC

-12 and going to -7 with flurries. Snow was nearly gone and now it is back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +2C here in St.John's. Sort of a bland day. Paix.


----------



## mikelr

Rain  and a low of 1 here in stratford


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning and about 6 inches of new snow on the ground. More snow in the forecast through until Wednesday with lows back into the -20s by mid week. Boy are we ever paying for our early spring last week.


----------



## The Doug

My sympathies, Sinc!

Our nice weather continues; +3 or +4 today and tomorrow, gradually rising to +8 by next Thursday. Sunny, sunny, sunny...


----------



## Bolor

Too bad mamma nature is playing tricks on you Sinc. It will get better. 
Our weather has been decent ... no snow, highs of ~+1 and sunny. Going to stay that way for a few days yet. sure would like to see some warmer temps tho'


----------



## SINC

-5 and headed for +2 in freezing drizzle. I can hardly wait for the drive to work.


----------



## Bolor

Today is the same as yesterday. I'm not bored with it yet. It still would be nice to climb above that +1 mark.


----------



## SINC

-6 with a high today of -4 so not much improvement. And oh yeah, more snow.


----------



## K_OS

+1 in TO right now with the temp going as high as +6 in the afternoon, I just wish I could go outside and enjoy it.

Laterz 

<p><a href="http://ehmaculate.ehmac.ca/"><img src="http://torontominiclub.com/ehMaculate_Beaver.jpg" alt="" height="160" width="401" border="0"></a></p>


----------



## SINC

Well, I made it to the office, but boy oh boy, are the roads terrible. Heavy snowfall warnings for our area for the balance of the day and overnight, ending early tomorrow morning. We now have more darn snow thann we had all winter long.


----------



## Carex

Webcamming with the folks last night and they were mentioning the freezing rain. Everything was covered with ice.

Clear and cool here. Windy too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, read the forcast for you folks from Environment Canada: "Heavy snowfall warning for city of Edmonton-St Albert-Sherwood Park continued 
Snow continues to accumulate over central Alberta.
An upper level disturbance continues to produce an area of snow Over central Alberta. About 10 to 15 centimetres has already fallen with another 5 to 10 possible by this evening. The snow will taper off this evening as the system weakens."

Here in St.John's, this amount of snow is considered flurries. When we get three to five times that amount of snow in a 12-24 hour period it is considered a heavy snowfall. 

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## sccoaire

SINC said:


> Well, I made it to the office, but boy oh boy, are the roads terrible. Heavy snowfall warnings for our area for the balance of the day and overnight, ending early tomorrow morning. We now have more darn snow thann we had all winter long.


What is wrong with the snow plows? It's been snowing on and off for the past 2-3 days, and the plows have yet to clean the streets up!

I walked to work this morning (about 15 blocks)... my legs were just aching from walking in crappy snow all over the sidewalks. I miss Longueuil, where the city had those small sidewalks plows and always had them clean throughout the summer...


----------



## Gerbill

Bright sun, blue sky, slightly windy, mountains visible all around, sea sparkling, fruit trees blooming, deciduous trees budding, flowers flourishing, birds singing. That's all I can say for sure without going anywhere - just reporting what I can see from my 12th floor balcony.


----------



## sccoaire

Gerbill said:


> Bright sun, blue sky, slightly windy, mountains visible all around, sea sparkling, fruit trees blooming, deciduous trees budding, flowers flourishing, birds singing. That's all I can say for sure without going anywhere - just reporting what I can see from my 12th floor balcony.


----------



## SINC

I just drove home from Edmonton and the roads are definitely a mess. Spring Schming.


----------



## Carex

Dust off those skates Sinc and hit the streets!! Or is the freezing rain gone already.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's been so beautiful in Toronto today! I actually had the windows rolled down in the car at lunch and I was too warm in my winter coat. It's a perfect day.


----------



## sccoaire

See for yourself...

http://homepage.mac.com/jonathan.guay/public

... not that you've never seen snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might be able to loan you a few plows and snow blowers.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2861771.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201459.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201458.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201461.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/3201460.html


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Dust off those skates Sinc and hit the streets!! Or is the freezing rain gone already.


Gonzo Alonzo, it is a wet mess out there!


----------



## MacNutt

We've had a solid week of crappy cool cloudy wet weather out here. Quite a shock after the previous week's summery warm sunshine (19C PLUS!)

But today was fabulous! Not a cloud in the sky and bright warm sunshine. All the windows open in the truck today...and nobody was wearing a coat of any description. Spring is in full swing out here (my lawn is GROWING LIKE A WEED!!).

Tomorrow looks to be nice as well. But the weekend might be a bit rainy.

Either way, the more frigid parts of winter are but a dim and very bad memory out here on the Best Coast. Something that we went through about two months ago. Spring is here...and summer is just around the corner! 

Onward and upward!!


----------



## SINC

Snow. Tons of friggin' snow. More than we had all winter.

-8 and squeakin' up to -6.

And oh yeah, more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is this sort of snow in spring typical of central AB?


----------



## Carex

Another clear and glorious morning. My lawn is in definite need of a cut. Dammit.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, is this sort of snow in spring typical of central AB?


Some years yes, some years no. It's a bit of a crap shoot. I will post a pic later today of the amounts on my Muskoka chairs again.


----------



## SINC

A sign of winter this morning:










And a sign of spring this morning:


----------



## Carex

Sign of spring meaning the open water or the web footed sheep. 

Our Canada's never leave. They are year round residents. You can come out and take some home with you anytime you want. My treat.


----------



## Bolor

Same today as yesterday and the day before. At least we don't have the snow Alberta is getting .... yet.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sign of spring meaning the open water or the web footed sheep.
> 
> Our Canada's never leave. They are year round residents. You can come out and take some home with you anytime you want. My treat.


Ours go away and return to poop all over, thus a sign of spring.


----------



## gastonbuffet

Snowing in Toronto.

Mommy, i want to go home!!!!!!!!

ok, to keep warm think: MARIA SHARAPOVAHhhhhhhhh


----------



## SINC

-14 this morning on the way to +2 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and +1. A mild day here in Canada's "far east".


----------



## talonracer

Currently -1 and sunny, on our way to a balmy +4. I'll be inside workin all day, though. At least I can appreciate the sun through my window.


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada -- 

Heavy rainfall warning for
St John's 

Total rainfall amounts of 40 to 80 millimetres are expected today and Wednesday with locally higher amounts of up to 100 mm possible.


Heavy snowfall warning for
St John's 

Total snowfall amounts of 30 to 60 centimetres are expected today and Wednesday.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's beautiful and sunny here in Toronto, with the temperature going up to 15 degrees! The sky is blue and the snow is almost gone.

Dr. G and everyone out east, I'm going to try to send some of this your way ASAP. Looks like you're in for a nasty couple of days.


----------



## SINC

+5 in the sunshine. Very nice day with that clear blue Alberta sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., thanks for the kind thought. Environment Canada has started an Emergency Services Alert for St.John's starting tonight. All 4-wheel drive vehicles have to be registered if needed for an emergency, all small boats registered and at the ready in case of severe flooding, and all search and rescue crews and dogs on the ready for any signs of urban disasters. The Doxie Emergency Rescue Crew is on the ready. I have been supplied with a small Canadian Coast Guard craft to be able to move them into a danger zone to search for missing persons. Small scent-hound dogs, like doxies, are great to go into tight spaces where larger rescue dogs cannot go. The Labrador Retrievers are the dogs sent in to danger zones where there are problems with water, and doxies where there is wreckage on dry land.

Hopefully, some of the rain and some of the snow will fall off in the Atlantic, but by 6PM we shall know if we are in a situation of Yellow Alert, with a potential Red Alert by midnight. Two feet of snow and 5 inches of rain will bring down the roof of even the strongest of homes.


----------



## Sonal

+10 out and beautifully sunny. Working out on my deck today. It's actually a little chilly for working out here without a coat, but I'm determined to do so anyway....

Maybe a sweater, though.


----------



## Bolor

It hit +13 in the sun today. Beeeeooootiful


----------



## MacNutt

Three weeks ago we were basking in 19+ temps with bright clear sunny skies.  

But now we are suffering with mid teens and intermittent rains. More of the same predicted until well into this weekend.  

At least all of the trees out here are either in full bloom or full leaf. The flowers have been up for weeks.

Downside is....my lawn needs mowing. Again.

That will be three times since early february. You guys who reside in the almost perpetually frozen parts of this country have NO idea how lucky you really are.

Espoecially if you have several acres of lawn.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear that Bolor is getting in on some of our mild weather. +2 here this morning and forecast to be going to 7 in the sun. It has a chance of making double digit figures here today.


----------



## Gerbill

March 30 - sunny but cool. It was still pleasant to go down down to the beach for brunch - blue water and a bit of surf as the tide went out. Lots of trees leafing now. The first batch of flowering fruit trees is finished blossoming, but there are a couple more to come. A few sluggish insects coming out of hibernation and bumbling around. Lots of birds doing their mating thing.


----------



## SINC

+2 on the way to 9 in the sunshine. YES!


----------



## Bolor

Last few days have been gorgeous. +10 to +14. Today we have rain and +4. That should take the snow down. I can see the picnic table in the back yard now.


----------



## SINC

=2 on the way to +11 or even higher. Ya gotta love it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool but very sunny here in St.John's all day.


----------



## MacNutt

Wet and stormy and cold out here. Not very typical for a west coast spring at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and somewhat mild here in St. John's. Not very typical for a east coast spring at all.


----------



## The Doug

Heavy overcast this morning; temperature around 5C. Heavy rainfall warning issued. Oh yay.


----------



## SINC

Sunny today and +8, then 12 tomorrow and 14 Monday.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

One word:
Thundersnow!


----------



## mrjimmy

AND IT'S STICKING!!!!!

*WTF???*​


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C here in St.John's. Finally, a real touch of spring.


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to +11. Very nice spring like day.


----------



## The Doug

The heavy rainfall predicted for yesterday didn't materialise, at least not in our area. Still, it was a rotten, very windy and rainy day.

This morning it's still quite windy. We'll see +9 by this afternoon, and maybe some scattered showers now & then.


----------



## iPetie

I'm not sure the weather could possibly suck any more than it does right now. Extreme winds with heavy snow which is sticking to windows and doors, then seeping slowly into the house. I've never actually seen that one before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +9C here in St.John's. Most atypical for us in early April.


----------



## SINC

A warm sunny afternoon here although the breeze is a mite chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has just set here in St. John's and it is still +4C with no breeze. Very strange weather.


----------



## SINC

+3 and going up to 11 again today. Just plain nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

About the same here, Sinc. Currently it is +9C here in St.John's. Hopefully, we have seen the end of any reading of -C for this season. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Seems like the weather is the same across the country. It's like we are living in Luxembourg or something. +4 going to +11 today. Crystal clear.

There is a big storm a brewin' off the west coast though. Winds upwards of 100 kmh for the northern shores and north parts of the island. Sounds like a spring day in NL!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Carex, our crocus are up in the sunny parts of the garden. So, spring is soon fully upon us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

+3 under overcast skies. Going up to 10 but with the forecast of showers and or flurries. Showers would be fine as we need rain to wash away all that winter crud on streets and lawns.


----------



## MaxPower

After that last blast of Old Man Winter, weare finally showing signs of Spring.

Last night we went for a walk with our son in his new red wagon he got for Christmas. This morning I noticed some of the bulbs starting to push their way up through the soil (I have no idea what they are, since I just moved in).

The smell of BBQ is in the air.

Spring is here. (I hope).


----------



## Carex

Just at the tail end of a storm that hit up north. Breezy and overcast. 

MaxPower, you speak of things that used to be common to me but are now alien. Things are in full bloom here (I was trying to take pictures of a flower spike of Tall Oregon Grape yesterday). Many of the deciduous trees are putting on leaves. Pollen everywhere. Interesting how such a large country can demonstrate such a varied climate.


----------



## MaxPower

Last Thursday and Friday were absolutely beautiful days. Warm, Sunny. it was too good to be true. i was waiting for that one last storm that we usually have. I woke up on Saturday to a blizzard. I couldn't see past our back yard. This continued all weekend.

Yesterday the warmer temperatures hit melting most of the snow, although there is still a blanket of snow on top of the Niagara Escarpment (I live just below it).

I believe the worst is over.


----------



## SINC

Forecast for Thursday is 20. I can hardly wait!


----------



## SINC

+1 and on the way to 16 today!


----------



## Carex

Storm is over, a nasty one. Looks like they are opening the local ski hill for 3 days. A kind of middle finger to mother nature as it were. I'll have to take my daughter up for one last outing on Sunday. 5 years old and loves to ski. She'll be better than me in no time!!


----------



## MacNutt

It's been pretty wet and crappy out here for a week or so. My neighbor just got back from a business trip to Toronto (where he recently emigrated from). He told me that, except for the very last day, the weather in TO was actually nicer than it was out here in la la land! On that last day in Big Stinky, tho, it snowed. A bunch. 

He said he "couldn't wait to get back home to the coast". Rain and all.


----------



## MaxPower

MacNutt said:


> It's been pretty wet and crappy out here for a week or so. My neighbor just got back from a business trip to Toronto (where he recently emigrated from). He told me that, except for the very last day, the weather in TO was actually nicer than it was out here in la la land! On that last day in Big Stinky, tho, it snowed. A bunch.
> 
> He said he "couldn't wait to get back home to the coast". Rain and all.


 MacNutt,

A bunch is an understatement. A whole ****load is more like it.


----------



## MacNutt

So I heard.  

And Alex couldn't wait to get the heck outa that place. Despite the fact that he'd lived there for the first thirty odd years of his life. (gee...youda thought he'd have been used to the weather patterns in southern ontario by now.)

We had about ten days of snow this winter out here. Which is about 9.5 days more than we usually get. I can't imagine having to deal with that stuff for months on end. Yuckola.

I'll take rain any day. No shoveling.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning under scattered cloud and on the way to 19 in the sunshine. YES!


----------



## gordguide

We're supposed to hit +28 today (according to CTV; Environment Canada says 25). We'll see I guess. As I write this (8 am) it's warming up nicely. Yesterday's high was +16.7 C.


----------



## Dr.G.

gg, what might this early warm weather do for the soil moisture for the farmers this summer? A sunny 8C here in St. John's, with no thought of drought this summer.


----------



## gordguide

It's a little early to tell, Doc. We had great February weather, a nice slow melt, and that's got to help. Then a whack of fresh snow last month which was hanging around (some still around) till this week.

Normally a quick thaw and seasonally high daytime temps isn't so good (evaporation helps some farmer somewhere else, not here) but it seems a lot of that recent snow was melting from the bottom where it does get into the soil itself; ground temps are above freezing and have been for a while.

Might be an OK year, but right now there is about 4~8 weeks before they will need to be able to seed (4 weeks is crazy early, but some farmers are crazy. Standard Canadian grain crops are typically 105 to 120 day varieties, so mid-May or later is still OK). There's plenty of time for things to settle out yet, one way or the other.


----------



## Dr.G.

For their sake, I hope for a good growing season and a bumper crop.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit the big +10C here in St.John's. This is a blessing this early in April.


----------



## MaxPower

MacNutt said:


> So I heard.
> 
> And Alex couldn't wait to get the heck outa that place. Despite the fact that he'd lived there for the first thirty odd years of his life. (gee...youda thought he'd have been used to the weather patterns in southern ontario by now.)
> 
> We had about ten days of snow this winter out here. Which is about 9.5 days more than we usually get. I can't imagine having to deal with that stuff for months on end. Yuckola.
> 
> I'll take rain any day. No shoveling.


 Call me crazy MacNutt, but I'll take blizzard conditions over the cold, damp, rainy weather.

For some reason that weather chills me to the bone. As for shoveling? No worries. I have a 29" cut, 10.5 HP dual stage snowblower


----------



## Carex

Damp and rainy yes, cold no. Highs of 13 today in under the clouds, occasional rain and chance of Hail. 

keep that young body in shape max, use a shovel!!


----------



## MacNutt

Maxpower...

When the rain stops, you no longer have to deal with it. And everything is usually lovely and green.

When the snow stops, you have to shovel it. It is a constant struggle to get around. Everything is either frozen solid or covered with a thick layer of snow. Often added to the thick layer that fell a few days previous.

Rain, on the other hand, does not accumulate in layers several feet deep. At least not around here. And rain requires no special equipment to deal with. No snowblowers, no shovels, no tire chains, no sno-melt chemicals. Nada.

So it's actually easier on the budget too.  

This appeals to my Scottish side.


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree with Macnutt on this point. We have had an odd winter here in St.John's, with only 13 feet of snow, but over a foot of rain. Only three major storms, of 62cm, 55cm and 50cm. Most of it is gone, except for the places where it was piled in mounds 5-15 feet high. I find snow shovelling is good exercise, if done correctly in a back-friendly manner. I hate the sound of snow blowers, just as I hate electric/gas lawn mowers. My push lawn mower shall soon be "whirring" in a gentle pace once again.


----------



## MaxPower

There's no question in my mind that shoveling is great exercise. The only reason I use my blower is because I already owned one from my previous house. It was a necessity to have one there. You see, my driveway could hold 4 cars wide by about 5 deep. Not a small driveway by any means. It would be too much for even the most in shape person.

Even with the snow blower it would take me 30 - 45 minutes to blow out the driveway, depending on how much snow we had.

Now with my two car driveway I'm done in 4 - 5 passes. 5 minutes max. I can then use my time for my priority in life. My family.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, we have a seven car driveway (small cars, no SUVs), so I try to do as much as I can. I push it against the house for wind and cold protection. However, when we get drifts of over 2 meters during the big storms, the trick is to even find your car in your own driveway. Thus, plastic shovels are the best.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr. G,

I'm really just trying to justify keeping the blower (I'm a sucker for power equipment - loud, obnoxious, I love it). However it is hard to justify when you keep being so logical. Stop it!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, it is also good emotional therapy as well. I tend to curse (under my breath) with each shovel full of snow I throw. I also recall past memories of summertime experiences (nothing big, just small memories I thought I had forgotten from 30+ years ago). I am told that this is healthy for the emotional and cognitive "self". Is this too logical? Also, I am ablt to do this by moonlight or at noon, whenever the mood hits.


----------



## MaxPower

Stop it!!!!

You're making me feel guilty for using my blower.


La la la. I can't hear you.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you can't hear me it is because of hearing damage you have sustained by using a snow blower. I also sing "slave songs" from the ante-bellum period in the US. Thus, I gain a connection to the freedom of thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

11.2C here in the shade!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> If you can't hear me it is because of hearing damage you have sustained by using a snow blower.


No. That was from going to one too many KISS Concerts in the past.  

True Story.

I hate it when you make sense.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, the truth hurts................but the truth shall set you free. Come on over to the bright side and give peace a chance.


----------



## MaxPower

Perhaps next year. It's probably too late to do anything about it now any way.

If it's any consolation, I did sell my riding lawnmower before I moved. That, I couldn't keep even if I wanted to. So this summer you'll see me pushing. Of course I'll be done in two minutes.

But I'll get my exercise from bike riding with our little man.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, yes, bike riding is a great exercise to condition the heart, lungs and leg muscles for shoveling snow. Of course, I must admit that in the winter of 2000, when we had 21 feet of snow, I did have a thought or two of getting a snow blower. Luckily, those thoughts passed quickly.


----------



## MaxPower

we also go for evening walks in the summer as well. We've already started now that the nicer weather is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

I used to carry my son around in a Snuglie. Now, he is taller than I am.


----------



## MaxPower

That's what we did all last summer - carry our son in a Snuggli. Now her prefers the wagon.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had an Old English Sheepdog that carried my son around in a big Tonka wagon. She had a harness and he was small and light. They both seemed to enjoy the experience.


----------



## MaxPower

My boy got a little upset the other night when we took him for a short walk in his wagon. He wanted to continue, but he didn't understand that it was getting dark and colder. Therefore time to go in.

Wagons & Children = FUN.


----------



## Carex

A snowblower AND a rider mower. Dude, you're using up my carbon too!! 

Dr. G, I love my whirrly push mower. it's tough on 1/3 of an acre with a moderate slope; really gets the sweat pouring (and me cursing sometimes).


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, still, it is a nice feeling to get the job done without any pollution of the environment. I use the clipping as mulch or compost, so everything is in harmony.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I hear what you are saying. Still, enjoy these times, because now my son does not even want to be seen in public with me.


----------



## Carex

Yes, the grass stays on teh lawn. As do the leaves in the fall. That's what would happen in a forest after all.


----------



## MaxPower

Carex said:


> A snowblower AND a rider mower. Dude, you're using up my carbon too!!
> 
> Dr. G, I love my whirrly push mower. it's tough on 1/3 of an acre with a moderate slope; really gets the sweat pouring (and me cursing sometimes).


 It's only a snowblower now.

I'm still in mourning over the ridin lawnmower. I refused to push a mower over 3/4 of an acre. No way.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, think of it as time well spent.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning and going to 10 with showers. We can sure use the rain. Everything is covered in dust and the rain will wash away most of it, Yesterday we got to 21. Very nice day.


----------



## The Doug

A clear & sunny +2 right now, should reach about 8 this afternoon. We should see temperatures of 8 to 11 through next Tuesday, with clear skies all the way.

A month ago, we had 2 to 3 feet of snow in the yard, with 5-foot snowbanks left by snowplows out at the street. It's all GONE now - what a quick & steady thaw this has been. All that's left is a dirty little patch of snow in the middle of the front yard, about 2-foot square. It will probably disappear today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, about the same situation here in St.John's. To this winter's snow I say "bon voyage".


----------



## SINC

+1 and headed for 10 in the sunshine. Nice.


----------



## autopilot

another beautiful day in the t-dot. heading to 16 and sunny. this is my favourite time of year! just wish the grass was green and the trees had leaves. soon enough...


----------



## MacDoc

Aboslutley gorgus as Tigger would have it










hauled the hammock out....MacDoc back office is official open for 2005 :clap:


----------



## talonracer

wonderfully sunshiney and clear here in cowtown. 7° already at 10am - on the way up to 12. I love days like this - just warm, not too hot, not cold.


----------



## Bolor

Well, I haven't reported in for a while because the weather has been too good to believe and I have been spending more time outside. most of the snow is gone and we have been experiencing pretty good weather. Sunny and warm. Yesterday we got to +17 but looking at +9 for the next few days. Still sunny though ...


----------



## SINC

Hi there Bolor. 4 here this morning and headed for 15 in the sun!


----------



## MacDoc

Clear a bit of cloud - not quite so warm. Still the hammock looks inviting and I'm hard pressed to keep motivated to work .....spring fever n all.

It's this time of year I used to love as a kid - getting out the boots and mucking through the fields following streams.
While there are lots of bird calls etc it's certainly not as vibrant in Southern Ontario. I was actually pleased to hear the birds and see the insects at the Masters. It was gorgeous in HD. I miss the moths at the lights ;(


----------



## MacNutt

Rain and then sun. Rain and then sun. Pretty typical for April around here.

But february was quite a bit warmer. It's only in the low to mid teens these days. we were hitting 19+ two months ago. Sunnier and dryer back then as well.


----------



## SINC

4 and going to 11 under broken cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild fog and drizzle here in St.John's today. Luckily, last night's heavy rainfall came overnight and was done by dawn. Hopefully, with less snow than usual this winter (only 13 feet), the rain we get now will see us through the summer dry month of July. We shall see.


----------



## MacNutt

Cool and very wet. With a few sunny breaks. Not very nice at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here on the east coast.


----------



## SINC

We had some nice rain showers overnight and everything smells so fresh and clean this morning with the temp at +5 on the way to 14 today with scattered cloud.


----------



## Ena

Beautiful sunset here tonight on the 'Left coast' Pink and grey tinged clouds against a light blue sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise about an hour ago here in Canada's "far east". Even the doxies took notice. Sadly, the old rhyme of "red sky in the morning, doxies take warning" holds true here in St.John's. Rain is on the way.


----------



## SINC

A cool one, +3 and only getting to +5 in the rain and wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sounds like us here in St.John's. Brothers in Arms............and rotten weather.


----------



## SINC

Much better today. +3 and headed for 11 in the sunshine.


----------



## Carex

yucky, rain and wind


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to an inch of snow!!!!!! This afternoon's sunshine has caused it all to melt away..............may it be the last snow of the winter...........which I doubt.


----------



## Ena

Carex said:


> yucky, rain and wind


Same thing in Victoria today. Too soon in the year to go topless. Take the hardtop off the car!;-)


----------



## SINC

Oh yes, +3 and on the way to 20 today!


----------



## gwillikers

Just had one week off... rained every bloody day!
Supposed to be sunny on Monday, when I return to work!
ARGH!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny and windy +7C here in St.John's. These are the days when doxies become airborne if they run fast enough with the wind at their backs. Hang gliding doxies???????


----------



## SINC

Dumb weatherman. 20 my butt. With the cold wind it feels like 5 but it's really only 10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we must have gotten some of your warmth, because it was predicted to be -1C and cloudy, but we have +7C and full sun.


----------



## MacNutt

It seems like the whole of the country is basking in bright sunshine right now...except out here in the far west. Cool and rainy out here. Has been for weeks. 

But, strangely, bottled water sales right now are way above what they were last august during the hottest part of the summer. 

Wonder what's gonna happen when the summer heat wave finally hits?? YIKES!


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 11C here in St.John's. I just came in from raking leaves which I neglected last fall.


----------



## The Doug

It's a fine, sunny Spring morning here. Right now the temperature is about 9C and it should top out at 19 this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

3 under partial cloud and going to 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are already at 12C. I guess we are "in sync" once again (pardon the pun).


----------



## SINC

1 degree and on the way to 11 today. Kind of like St. John's minus the snow flurries.


----------



## The Doug

Another nice day shaping up today - it should hit 17 this afternoon.

Yesterday's forecast high of 19 was surpassed; it ended up going to 23. Just gorgeous - and it was so nice to have all the windows in the house open.


----------



## Bolor

We have had more than a week of sunny 10 to 15 degree weather. Today to top out at 20 then some rain tonight. We are at the point now where we need a good soaking. Getting a jump on cleaning up the yard. It's usually May before we van do that here.


----------



## SINC

Nice to see you folks "up north" getting some fine weather, Bolor!


----------



## Bolor

Thanks, Sinc. Our winter wasn't as bad as usual and we had a lot less snow than normal. All-in-all, not a bad place to be this year.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Thanks, Sinc. Our winter wasn't as bad as usual and we had a lot less snow than normal. All-in-all, not a bad place to be this year.


Aw, come on Bolor, you know it's not a bad place to be _any_ year or you wouldn't be there!


----------



## Bolor

I guess you're right


----------



## Dr.G.

17C yesterday and 16C today. True gardening weather.

Sinc, I saw your twin in Canadian Tire this morning. I was getting a new pair of work gloves, and he was picking up some lime. I actually called out "Sinc?" just in case it was you.......................alas, it was not. But it was amazing how much he looked like the picture of you with your cowboy hat.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 17C yesterday and 16C today. True gardening weather.
> 
> Sinc, I saw your twin in Canadian Tire this morning. I was getting a new pair of work gloves, and he was picking up some lime. I actually called out "Sinc?" just in case it was you.......................alas, it was not. But it was amazing how much he looked like the picture of you with your cowboy hat.


Wow, he must have been one handsome dude Dr. G., to be mistaken for me and all! 

3 this morning and going to 16. Better than that in the days ahead.


----------



## Carex

We are getting a stretch of the good stuff. Clear and sunny, highs between 17 and 21 for the forseeable future. Good times.


----------



## Bolor

As soon as we hit 21, the temps plummeted. -2 tonight and a high of 5 tomorrow with wet flurries


----------



## paul_sells_macs

Unfortunately, it's just too darned hot for me to contribute to this thread! We reached a scorching 28C today - but it looks like we will pay come the weekend . . . highs of around 10C, zero overnight and lots of rain next week. Nice while it lasts!


----------



## Carex

28 C, that's pretty good for april!!!


----------



## SINC

Got to 18 today. Nice. 21 tomorrow, nicer.

Warmer for the two days after that.

Nicerest?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but only 7C. The wind is off of the Atlantic and you can smell the ocean air and even taste the salt upon your lips. Still, this means the icebergs are on their way. I am told that there are over 2500 enroute past St.John's.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning and going up to 21 in the sunshine!


----------



## Carex

Sounds familiar Sinc. Are you sure that isn't my forecast??

It will be beautifuller than yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> It will be beautifuller than yesterday.


My bet is Dr. G. will cringe when he reads THAT line!


----------



## Dr.G.

"It will be beautifuller than yesterday." Cringe!!! Rather, it shall be more beautiful today than it was yesterday, but not as beautiful as it shall be tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> "It will be beautifuller than yesterday." Cringe!!! Rather, it shall be more beautiful today than it was yesterday, but not as beautiful as it shall be tomorrow.


Indeed Dr. G., indeed.


----------



## Carex

Now now language police, I was merely playing off of Sinc's reference to "nicerest" which I interpreted as a new word something along the lines of "nicer-est". 

Similar to my daughter's (5) language experiments. Yesterday she referred to something that happened "oftenly". 

Just pushing the limits boys, just pushing the limits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you have five daughters???? Wow. Good for you. When you wrote, "Similar to my daughters (5) language experiments.", I first read it as "Similar to my daughter's (age 5) language experiments." However, since there was no possessive apostrophe, I had to read it as the fact that you had five daughters. Kudos to you.  Free coffee for you at the Cafe Chez Marc until they all reach the age of majority.


----------



## SINC

Currently 7 at ten to five this morning and going up to 17 today. We'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we want it. A chilly day today..............icebergs are on their way.


----------



## Carex

That is it. No more contractions or possessiveness for me. One daughter, age 5.

It will be beautiful here today with a predicted high of 23. I refuse to compare it to yesterday, relatively speaking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, what did you do to the other four daughters?


----------



## Carex

Science experiments, a la the Catholics in Monty Python. Tearjerking but worth the investment both for the bank account and the future of mankind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, animal researchers have offered us $2500 for the Fearsome Foursome. However, their "no questions asked" policy prevented us from going from raising doxies to having goldfish.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear morning under bright blue sky and 7 degrees already. High for today is 24. Yesterday Grande Prairie, Alberta was the Canadian hot spot. Perhaps that honour will fall again to Alberta today?


----------



## Carex

Grande Prairie eh? How odd. Well good for them. Let's try and spread the love though Sinc. How about New Brunswick, or Quebec??

Shaping up to be another clear, warm (not hot) day here. My favorite temperature ranges are happening right now (18-24). Anything hotter than that and I don't like it very much at all.


----------



## Macman27

Currently at 13. Looks like snow for tomorrow.


----------



## MacNutt

After several weeks of cool wet weather, we are finally into a glorious spring! 

Bright sunshine and low twenties...and everything is totally green because of all the recent rainfall. Gonna be a heckuva summer for bottled water I bet.


----------



## Carex

Yes the warm weather is upon us. Only drawback is that a large number of chubby, hairy, pasty white bureaucrats and scientists chose to stroll around in shorts today!! Ahhhhhh.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Yes the warm weather is upon us. Only drawback is that a large number of chubby, hairy, pasty white bureaucrats and scientists chose to stroll around in short today!! Ahhhhhh.


So, let me get this straight. 

You would have preferred to have them stroll around in long?


----------



## Carex

Yes I suppose that would have been preferable.... SMART ASS!!


----------



## Dr.G.

After a sunny day, it is now clear with a near full moon overhead. This mean another two days until Passover.


----------



## SINC

We are sitting in our motor home watching "Ladder 49" with all the windows and vents open at 22 degrees. Very nice for April.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. Just got back with the doxies from a walk around Churchill Park. There is a wind off of the ocean and we can almost smell the icebergs coming this way. It is a spectacle that never ceases to amaze me even after 28 years here in NL.


----------



## SINC

While it is a wee bit early (4:55 a.m.) to see the sun yet, we are enjoying a very still morning with the Robins singing and the temperature at 8.

High for today is 22 in the sunshine, and I for one will enjoy every moment of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I almost died this morning when Abby made a dash for a robin. I have never seen her chase a bird. She is not fast enough to actually catch a bird, but she startled it and it flew off in a panic.


----------



## SINC

A game of bird / dog tag is fine as long as the bird sails away. Now cats are quite another menace and I shudder when I see them near a Robin, my favourite bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, on days when a storm is near, there are dozens of sea gulls in Churchill Park. Max and Rootie take off after them, even though they are just sitting in the grass. It is an amazing site to see nearly a hundred gulls suddenly take flight and circle up ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, since you are up, why not join me in a cup of fresh tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc and we may chat and watch the sun rise?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., that reminds me of the National Geographic special I once watched on Flamingos.

When they took to the air, the sky changed from blue to pink in an instant.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was going to put out 50 plastic pink flamingos for my wife's 50th birthday. Sadly, she was born in early March and there was too much snow on the front lawn to make it worth my while to undertake this task. Now, a real flamingo would have been a great idea..........................especially if we were in Florida.


----------



## The Doug

SINC said:


> ...the sky changed from blue to pink in an instant.


I know a couple of people who can turn the air back to blue pretty quickly.  

We're getting our April Showers this weekend - it's supposed to rain right through until this Tuesday. But that's okay as it'll wash things down, and give the lawn & gardens the good soaking they need right now. Today's temperature will reach 6 or 7, but it should be into the mid-teens tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, sorry to hear about the rain, in that Montreal is two days ahead of us weather-wise. So, we shall get sunny blue skies for this weekend, and rain to start the week. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks a lot, Doug!!!! Sunny and 10C today, but drizzle and fog on Monday.


----------



## lotus

Hey keep that nice weather going out there in B.C. On Tuesday the big bird in the sky will be dropping me off at the airport in Victoria and then on to SSI for a quick visit.

Can't wait to leave this cool, wet weather behind. They are predicting snow for southern Ontario this week-end. What's up with that?


----------



## SINC

Ah, the return of the fair lotus.

Welcome back!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, she is the fairest flower that blooms in the fertile valley of the Blue Moon.


----------



## SINC

A lovely end to a lovely day. One should be thankful for days like this one.

Better yet, there is more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Blanka

Rained the whole day, finally stopped. Right at midnight. Go figure.


----------



## MacNutt

Beautiful out here right now Lotus! Mid twenties in sparkling sunshine today! Not a cloud in the sky. And lots more to come, according to the weather geeks. 

Summer is upon us. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C here in St.John's. A fine day to go whale and iceberg watching.


----------



## The Doug

More rain today, with an expected afternoon high of around 17, but it shouldn't be nearly as heavy as yesterday - hopefully it will be less windy too. Quite blustery & unpleasant it was yesterday, and umbrellas offered little protection with the wind driving the rain horizontally most of the time.


----------



## SINC

8 on the way to 20 under clear blue skies. Beautiful morning.


----------



## Cameo

9:00 and snow. I don't care to talk anymore about the weather right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Poor Cameo. It is sunny and 12C here in St.John's, but your snow means it is coming our way in a day or so. We shall see.


----------



## autopilot

more rain today. argh! good day to clean, although it does not help the mood...


----------



## Bolor

been hanging around zero for the last few days. Snow flurries mixed with rain and going to be like that for a few more days. At least we are not getting as much as they are in the Windsor/London area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we could still make emergency deliveries of your hot chocolate via Doxie Express.


----------



## Cameo

mmmm...hot chocolate....are the doxie's passin through kitchener? Maybe a slight detour? mmmmm..sounds wonderful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cameo, since Peter, my long lost brother, lives in Kitchener, they always stop in to see him. So, yes, they could drop off some Hot C. to you as well.


----------



## Cameo

OOH! You are wonderful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't thank me. Thank the doxies. They deliver only to people they like and I am sure that they shall like your class and style.


----------



## Cameo

I still say you're wonderful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci. Wait until you see Abby. Talk about cute!!!!


----------



## The Doug

Pouring rain downtown this morning, and it should rain on and off for most of the week. 

Although heavy rain (as we had this past Friday and Saturday) isn't predicted, today's forecast of showers isn't exactly a welcome one as I spent most of the day yesterday bailing water out of the basement. The sump pump (which I intended to replace last Summer, but didn't) must have died sometime late Saturday evening, the sump pit filled, and overflowed into the basement. 

Luckily I noticed the water influx just after it began. I started bailing immediately and also opened the emergency drain in the floor, but water began coming in through the pit so fast that I could barely keep up for a while. After a couple of hours it slowed & stabilized a bit so I high-tailed it to Canadian Tire to get a new sump pump, and I also picked up a portable submersible pump. Both worked like a charm, and all is well now. It is most gratifying to see the new sump pump completely drain the sump pit in seconds. Most gratifying.

I can't escape this feeling though, that I barely averted a disaster. Nothing was damaged but if I hadn't taken the action I did, at the exact time I did, the flood would have spread across half the basement and lots of boxes and assorted basement stuff would have ended up standing in three inches of water.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you caught it in time Doug. 5 here this morning in bright sunshine and headed for 22.


----------



## Bolor

That was close Doug. Good for you. Warmed a bit and the snow is all gone now. Rain and warmer for the next few days. The bush around here needs the rain as it was pretty dry.


----------



## MacNutt

Beauty day again today. Hot as summer, and lots of sunshine. 26C in the shade at my place in the early afternoon.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning under cloud with a forecast high of 11 with showers. Supposed to be -7 by Thursday evening. Hope it does not kill off all the flowers and leaves that have sprung up to date.


----------



## Bolor

Grey, cloudy, drizzly day here. Hovering around zero this morning. Supposed to get to 9 in the rain. A good day to get caught up on some work.


----------



## SINC

-1 and only 5 today with a chance of flurries. Has spring sprung?


----------



## Bolor

Rain, rain and more rain. 0 this morning going to 9. Another indoor day


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc-like weather here as well. Bug Humbar.


----------



## Carex

Our stretch of juicy weather goodness continues. I won't bore you with the details.


----------



## autopilot

i was so cold this morning waiting for the bus. my konfabulator weather widget tells me it's 8 degrees out, but with that wind it feels like zero to me...


----------



## SINC

-4 and going up to +3 in the sunshine this morning. Chance of flurries in the afternoon.


----------



## MacNutt

Unbelieveably hot and sunny here. Mid twenties in brilliant sunshine. You really can't tell our current weather from the sort that we normally get in July. And it's been like this for a couple of weeks now. 

LOVIN IT!!


----------



## jicon

You have to have some sort of radiation distortion field around Salt Spring Island. The airport in Sidney is only reporting 16 degrees at the moment.


----------



## Carex

19 goin on 22. Sunny skies and just enough of a breeze to take the edge off. 

I'd bet that MacNutt lives on a south facing slope.


----------



## talonracer

mmmaaaann.... +19 here in Vancouver, *-3 °C* in Calgary!!! HOW do you expect me to go back to that!?!?!?!


----------



## Carex

Car?


----------



## jicon

My folks had -10 in Flin Flon this morning. Apparently 10-20 cm of snow around Churchill...

Yeesh.

I long for the hot summers, odd thundershower and sundown occurring close to midnight that you'd get there, but the weather they've had recently, with undoubtedly bugs beyond belief come June? 

Forget it. I'll gladly do without.


----------



## MacNutt

High of 26C according to the tell tale on my thermometer. That was in the shade.

And, BTW, my place faces north by northwest. I have a large mountain just behind the house (literally) that blocks any sort of southern exposure.

If this isn't full-tilt summer weather, then I don't know what is.


----------



## SINC

-4 and not much to look forward to today with a high of -2 and 2 cm of snow.


----------



## Bolor

sunny today and a high of12


----------



## SINC

The bad news is that it is still snowing. The good news is that most of it is melting as it falls. Still it does look odd with all the green leaves and Lilac buds out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, but a chilly +5C...............which means the icebergs are coming, the icebergs are coming. This means fresh water for us all...........water fresher than Macnutt can bottle............100,000 year old water................water which brings good health and good luck.


----------



## Carex

Unsettled spring weather is now upon us. Highs of 19, with scattered clouds, a chance of showers (but no rain). A little bit of everything to keep everyone or no one happy.


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny here today. With just a few high clouds later in the afternoon. Not a sign of rain at all. 

This could easily be midsummer, if the calendar didn't say spring.


----------



## SINC

-3 with a high of 4. A dusting of snow on the ground this morning and more in the forecast for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A partly sunny +5C morning here in St.John's. Nothing to write home about as they say here in NL.


----------



## Pylonman

Lite rain, overcast

I hope the weather is good Sunday, we're having a street wide garage sale!


----------



## MacNutt

Cloudy and a bit cooler today. First bad day we've had in about two weeks or so.

Tomorrow is supposed to revert to the hot summery weather again. Good thing too...it's our first drag race of the season! 

(wish me luck, I am the video cameraman at the end of the track. Right in the line of fire when these nitro monsters come hurtling by at warp speed, half out of control, about three feet away. I am also known as "moving target" to the rest of the race crew.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +10 here in St.John's. Getting ready to take the doxies for a long runs out in the woods. Badgers beware!!!


----------



## SINC

-4 and we will take away that - sign for a +4 today. Overcast and still quite cool.


----------



## autopilot

happy may, everyone 

i think it's supposed ot be +10 today. finally got some sun! toronto has been pretty depressing for the last week or so...


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 14C. Now that it is May we are able to stop posting temps with a -C.


----------



## Bolor

The good news is we're still having weather. The bad news is it's not so great. We are not getting anywhere near the predicted highs but we are getting the predicted rain. Not going to be nice for a while yet either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, does this mean that your emergency deliveries of hot chocolate may cease now that it is May 1st?

It was 17C here in St.John's atop of the North Side Hills and the doxies were pooped after our walk.


----------



## Gerbill

The fruit trees are pretty well finished blossoming (a few stragglers) and now it's the turn of the Rhododendrons and Azaleas. Just starting to bloom. Sunny with a few clouds and 21ºC. Everything's nice and green.


----------



## SINC

A cool -4 this morning but going up to 10 in the sunshine. A great day for a bike ride later this afternoon.


----------



## Carex

It's raining, it's pouring, the old man... you know the rest. 

Warm though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 15C here in St.John's. The garden is coming to life with all sorts of flowers ready to bring form some springtime colors.


----------



## SINC

3 on the way to 14 under threat of scattered showers, but it sure beats last week.


----------



## Bolor

Cold this morning. Ice on the water puddles. High 7 and partly sunny. warmer tomorrow ... up to 12


----------



## Dr.G.

An uneventful 9C going up to 14C. Good day for the garden, however.


----------



## Macman27

Yesterday we had hail, rain, sleet, snow and some more hail. Lots of fun.

Cold this morning, snowed for a bit this afternoon, Where art thou flower of spring?


----------



## SINC

2 this morning in the sunshine and on the way to 20 today. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc-like weather here in St.John's as well. Sunny and going up to 16C. This means the icebergs are not near the coastline just yet.


----------



## Bolor

Going to 13 today and sunny. High of 17 tomorrow ... yippee


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is 17C here in St.John's right now, so you are in for a treat. Enjoy the new blend of ice-chocolate I am sending out to you via Doxie Express. It is better than a beer on a hot day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It is better than a beer on a hot day.


Sorry, but NOTHING is better than a beer on a hot day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, have one cold Doxie Delight and you shall say "Beer? What's beer?" Trust me on this one.


----------



## MacNutt

SINC said:


> Sorry, but NOTHING is better than a beer on a hot day!


Beer and boobies are better than beer on it's own. Hot day or not.

Trust me on this.


----------



## SINC

7 in the sun this morning with a clear sky and headed north to 23 today. Another large polar route jet overhead has left the most beautiful contrail for about 20 minutes now, so winds aloft must be calm.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks for the ice chocolate. It was good. I have to agree with Sinc and Macnutt that beer on a hot day "is a good thing". But the chocolate drink arrived in the morning, so that too "is a good thing" 
Sunny and 17 today. A good day to do some chores outside


----------



## MacNutt

It was about 80 degrees farenheit around here today. In brilliant sunshine. 

Summer is upon us. In a big way!


----------



## SINC

Rain, glorious rain, and boy do we need it. We are at 11 degrees this morning and headed up to 17. I can't wait to see everything jump start to green in the next few days!


----------



## Carex

Highs of 21 today. Blue sky with the odd cloud right now. Gonna be a scorcher. I guess I have no excuse but to cut my grass again.


----------



## Bolor

The weather is pretty good. High of 19. A bit windy, but pleasant. Sun and cloud and a high UV rating. Hoe about that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you folks deserve some warm springtime weather. Luckily, there shall be no more snow or -35C weather for you for the next 9 months. Trust me on this.


----------



## Ena

Pretty good day here Vangroovy Island. Better get out and spread some compost now that I've had some pleasure before work.


----------



## SINC

Sadly our rain only lasted a half hour or so. We need much more. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 12 with light rain, sadly ending this afternoon. Looks like my drive to Calgary later today will be a dry one.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is hot, but the air temp is only 13C.............which means just one thing -- the icebergs are coming, the icebergs are coming. Spent three hours outside in the garden with the doxies running about. Being an organic gardener, there is no worry of poisoning one of the "Fearsome Foursome".


----------



## The Doug

The last couple of weeks of April brought us constant, sometimes heavy rain. The ground is still saturated and my new sump pump still kicks in from time to time - what an experience _that_ was. Local creeks and rivers are still very high, and standing water can be found in many ditches and low-lying areas.

However we have had good weather since the beginning of May - temperatures have been a mixed bag but there's been plenty of sun and little or no rain. Today looks like it will be a fine one indeed, with an high of 18 and not a cloud in the sky. Should hit 20 tomorrow, 21 on Tuesday. Chance of showers on Wednesday...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we had the wettest (snow + rain) winter in the recorded history of weather in St.John's. Actually, with only 13 feet of snow this year, we had a huge amount of rain from Dec.1 - April 1. 

Glad to hear that your home situation is dry.


----------



## iPetie

The weather is in one word, "Perfect".
Given the winter, and the spring so far, we have earned every moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

iP, this is what I have tried to convince my wife of re the weather. Any sunny day in St.John's is a blessing and needs to be taken in to its fullest. She is from Calgary and sunshine is not a rare thing there.


----------



## Clockwork

I just got back from Cuba. The weather was above 30 everyday. When we left last Saturday it was raining an 12. I heard the week was cold we left in the GTA. It's nice here now  Going to be nice all week for the cottage.  I am glad to be back though. The weather is a little too hot for me. A week was more then enough. I just hope we have a good summer this year. The winter was miserable this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The winter was miserable this year." Amen, CW, amen.


----------



## Carex

Well by simply checking my Dashboard weather widgets I see that it is 11 C outside my door and cloudy going to a high of 22 (guess its going to clear off), and that it is currently mostly sunny in Edmonton going to a high of 27!!! with a chance of lightning. Don't know if these are accurate and from today but that's what it is telling me.

That is actually quite different than the Environment Canada predictions but we shall see.


----------



## SINC

Carex, check which Edmonton you have in your widget. Mine says currently 7 and going to 18 with showers and by looking out my window, that is right.

I suspect you have Edmonton, Kentucky, not Alberta chosen on your widget. (Easily done as I did it first too).


----------



## Carex

Well apparently I did. Didn't give me the choice the first time around, just went right to the 'Marican city. Struck me a bit odd that is had actually gone up to 19 already there this morning. 

Good thing I didn't choose Edmonton, South Africa!! That may have predicted a plague of locusts or something.


----------



## SINC

Only 1 this morning with a high of 8, but the sunshine is very nice. A cold arctic front of high pressure is responsible, but it will drift eastward and the balance of the week will see us in the 20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog, fog and more fog is the weather yesterday, today and tomorrow. This is what they call "caplin weather", as the caplin come in onshore to spawn. The humpback whales are thus nearby, since they feed on the caplins. And, hopefully, the icebergs shall be behind the whales. It is an amazing cycle which happens every year about this time.


----------



## Carex

Are caplin the same as capelin?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes capelin is the correct spelling of the word. However, today is Tuesday, May the 10th, which is the day of protest against the silent "e" spelling in certain words. People all over the world shall tak a moment and giv a clenched fist thrust heavenward to protest the lack of respect for the silent "e" in English.


----------



## Bolor

I too will rais"e" a clenched fist in protest for the silent "e". That would be my left fist as I need to drink my coffee with the right hand.
On the weather front, we hav"e" had decent temperatures and a good dump of rain over-night. Tomorrow, on the other hand, we are going up to 4 and a low of -6. Aaargh ... and the leav"e"s are starting to bud on the trees.


----------



## The Doug

Gorgeous day in MTL today - clear and sunny, nice and warm with an afternoon high that's supposed to be about 26 degrees... by the way it feels outside right now, I'm sure we'll surpass that mark by a degree or two.


----------



## SINC

Sun is very good, but it is only 3. The north wind is freezing today. (No silent "e"s)


----------



## Carex

I lov checking the weather on Tiger now. Just a click of F12 and I'm off to the races with our weather, Edmonton weather, wif's homtown and sister's plac. I do click into Environment Canada occasionally to enur it is accurat. 

Silent e's removd respectfully.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Power to the People". Right on, brothers Carex, Bolor and Sinc. Still foggy here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

4 in bright sunshine and headed for 21. Nice day indeed!


----------



## Carex

I'd bet $5 that my dad will be golfing today with that weather Sinc. 

We are at 9 and going to 18. Perfect, just perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy here in St.John's. My wife has said that if her Friday morning flight to Calgary is cancelled due to the fog, she shall sacrifice a doxie to the weather gods. Let us all pray.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning and going to 21. Thin high cloud with a 30% chance of showers.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's sure a lot colder here today! It was almost a mittens morning. It's only going up to 11 today...but I must say it's still a beautiful day!


----------



## Bolor

Brrrrr ... -10 this morning and going all the way up to +7. Oh well, at least the sun is shinning and the winds are light.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted a bit here in St.John's. It got so close to the ground that it was hard to see the doxies out in Churchill Park...............and doxies are only 20cm off the ground.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning and headed up to 26 with thunderstorms possible later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are actually getting a bit of sunshine, but with our luck, it shall not last very long.


----------



## Ena

Raining here on Vancouver Island. It's rare for us to have a thunder storm and It's one of the things I miss. Used to love watching a rip-snorting storm roll in across the Prairies. Nature is so powerful.


----------



## Dr.G.

FINALLY, some real blue skies and sunshine here in St.John's. People are out in the streets taking it ALL in, knowing it might not last long. I have my iBook out on our back deck (using the wonders of wi-fi) for the first time this year.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning with light rain forecast and a high of 20. We really need the moisture and it is welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you can have some of our rain, drizzle and fog, which we seem to get daily. Still, no drought is forcast for this summer due to our wet spring.


----------



## Carex

Things are looking clear for now. Typical unsettled spring weather with sun, clouds, partial cloudiness, partial sunniness, some showers etc. etc. A little cool too with highs of 14 .


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my wife is in Victoria, BC, visiting her sister. She reports that it is summer there now.....................of course, summer in St.John's is like spring in Victoria, I assume.


----------



## Carex

The definition of 'summer' is relative and regional. If by summer she means it is green here; well it is always green. We are definitely in the midst of our long spring with the leaves long since out on the deciduous trees and the wildflowers slowly going through their shows. In summer, it will be warmer and drier and things will begin to turn brown where she is now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, St.John's, being Canada's foggiest city, means things never get brown. My wife was amazed at how green things remained even in July and August. "Calgary was not like this!!" was what she says every summer.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning in the sunshine and headed for 18 today.


----------



## Carex

No way to beat around the bush here. Pissin' down rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C here in St.John's. At last, some sun!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 19 today with a 30% risk of showers. Yesterday's rain has greened up the lawn and it now is looking much more like spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, our first dandilions are coming up in the front and back garden. As an organic gardener, all I do it pluck them up by hand. They are actually early this year, because of all the rain we have been getting.


----------



## Carex

You want dandelions, come on over. I've been waging war now for about 2 months. Picking is my method of choice too, much to the amusement of my chemical using neighbors. 

As for weather, 3 guesses, rhymes with pain/brain/drain/insane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my wife is in Victoria, BC, "kvelling" about the grand weather. I shall put some "doxie dust" on the dandilions and watch the doxies dig them up naturally.


----------



## SINC

Yep, lots of the yellow beasts here too. Pick 'em one at a time seems to be the norm in ehMacland, non?


----------



## Carex

I think she may be pulling your leg just a tad Dr. It hasn't been that great compared to a few weeks ago. The unsettled cooler weather started about last Friday. Course I am 1.5 h up the highway so you never know. Maybe time to call her bluff??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, she is there and I am here until after Victoria Day. So, there is no way I am able to call her bluff.


----------



## Carex

Well perhaps as a transplanted Calgarian/St. John'sian(??) she thinks the weather is good. 

On a side note, I am really missing my F12 Dashboard key at work (Windows only). I didn't think I would use it as much as I do but apparently I like to see the up to date weather stats frequently. I have all the family members bookmarked so I haven't been surprised when they call up and tell me they are experiencing thundershowers or sun or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I have way of getting the up-to-date exact weather conditions whenever I want it -- I go outside. Granted, I am able to work at home, and I have five dogs that always want to go outside. So, I take a cup of hot coffee out on my back deck, and sit ourside for a bit. If I come in and my hair is all out of place, it is windy. If the doxies come in wet, it is raining. If I see my shadow, it is sunny. If I call out "Who wants supper?" and no doxies come running, we have just has a tornado roar by and suck up the doxies.


----------



## SINC

An interesting way of forecasting Dr. G.

I use a rock tied to a tree on a piece of string. If it is moving it is windy, wet it is raining dry it is not and if it is white, it is snowing.

9 this morning and we will double that later in the day. A great day to take off camping eh.

Nice walk this morning. Still and a lovely sunrise with clear blue skies.


----------



## gwillikers

It's bloody well raining, it's been raining for days, and it will bloody well rain right through the long weekend. There! That's my bloody weather update!

But the reservoirs are full, so perhaps, just perhaps, it's all bloody well worth it.

Hmph! 

Pictures at 11.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain here in St.John's as well. 25mm predicted by tomorrow. Sunshine on tap for Sunday and Monday. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Ahh, North Van, the rain capital of the world it seems. I used to live there up Lynn Canyon road. If it was raining elsewhere, once you crossed the Second Narrows bridge into North Van, the size of the rain drops would double. Or you could leave your house with the umbrella in full use, but by the time you got off the bus in Vancouver, people would look at you like you were weird for taking it with you that day. Sometimes those big ugly clouds peak over the north shore mountains just to be spiteful and rain on you when others are dry. 

That is why I moved to the rainshadow (but its all relative, it's still the rain forest). We are getting rain on and off today but the weekend just looks partly cloudy which is fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I would think that St.John's gets more rain (certainly more total precipitation) than anything on the BC coast. Of course, I could be wrong. I fear that I don't have the infalibility possessed by Macnutt when it comes to matters pertaining to BC.....or politics.....or economics.......or Life. C'est la vie.


----------



## Carex

Don't forget we are in the temperate rainforest (emphasis on rain). We, like you get our weather straight off of an ocean, but you have a cool current to contend with, and we get warm, Hawaiain trended weather. 

Average rainfall for North Vancouver is 1771 mm/year. For St. John's it is 1191 mm. 

You definitely get more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, there was an international conference on the study of fog, and a UBC researcher said that due to the fog and drizzle, which is not counted as precipitation in mm, St.John's was the wettest spot in the country, with the arctic region the driest. Maybe he was wrong, because I don't think we are over 1771mm. Average snow fall is 13 feet, so that we get more of than anything else.


----------



## Carex

The numbers presented above are just for rain. The city of North Vancouver gets relatively little snow (there is snow on the north shore mountains, but little sticks around for more than a week) and there is fog but likely nothing like what you folks get. Both spots would be difficult for cactus.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, still, you get the warmth. So, you win. Cold rain and fog is not the nicest thing to wake up to on a spring morning. C'est la vie.


----------



## Carex

Especially if it freezes to your Mackinaw, your wellingtons and your sou'wester!! I actually have an authentic oilcloth sou'wester from Newfoundland that gets good wear in the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, clothes MUST be able to take the damp and the cold here in NL.


----------



## gwillikers

Don't get me wrong, I love the North Shore, wouldn't want to live very many other places in Canada. But man o' man is it wet.

Despite my dramatic use of the word "bloody" in my previous post, I actually have learned to accept the moisture without much whining. Having spent the first 30 years of my life in Regina, I feel fortunate. Regina is a good place with good folks, but after having shoveled a ton of snow, and having been bitten by a million mosquitoes, I like North Van just fine.  

I long to visit the Maritimes. I always remember my elder sister telling me that, if she had her way, she would retire in Halifax. Her description of the east coast, and it's people, has me interested in vacationing there.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning under cloud and a high of 19 with scattered cloud. I think we will take the motor home out for a couple of days, just to sit around and read.

Couple more years, I too will see Atlantic Canada, which is one reason we bought the motor home.


----------



## MaxPower

The forcast was supposed to be a nice weekend, but according to my weather widget it will be a high of 22 and showers for the entire weekend.

It's starting off just like last summer


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to hear that you said "Atlantic Canada", which includes NL, rather than just the Maritimes, which excludes us. The first drink is on me when you come to St.John's.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, glad to hear that you said "Atlantic Canada", which includes NL, rather than just the Maritimes, which excludes us. The first drink is on me when you come to St.John's.


Really eh? I didn't know that, I too was referring Atlantic Canada. I just assumed the Maritimes was though whole show. 

Another dumb Westerner learns something.


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, the Maritime provinces are the three provinces that were in Confederation before 1949, which was when NL joined Canadian Confederation as our 10th province. Before that, NL was a colony of England, a free country under dominion status, an economic protectorate and then a Canadian province.


----------



## gwillikers

Thanks Dr. G., I think I still have a brain cell with that info imprinted, but it's misfiring like crazy. Actually, I'm embarrassed about how much Canadian history I don't know.


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, I amaze my wife (who was born in Canada and enjoys history) how much Canadian history I know from just living here these past 28 years. I still need to go to PEI to have said I have been to all of the 10 Candian provinces.


----------



## MaxPower

One of the trips I plan to take with my family when our son is older, is to travel to Atlantic Canada. I visites Nova Scotia when I was 18 and I fell in love with it. I couldn't beleive how friendly the people were and if you love seafood, this is the place for you.

My Dad plans to buy a motor home some day and we may take a trip out there someday. If we get as far as St. John's I'll look you up Dr. G.


----------



## gwillikers

MaxPower said:


> I couldn't beleive how friendly the people were and if you love seafood, this is the place for you.


I thought I'd been eating lobster all along, until I had an Atlantic lobster. Now THAT'S lobster!


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, each year, a convoy of RVs rolls off the ferry in Argentia and heads for the Pippy Park camp grounds here in St.John's. I live within walking distance of this park, so these people come to Churchill Square to shop, or are on their way downtown through Churchill Park. I am always impressed with how friendly they are after driving this big vehicle.


----------



## Dr.G.

gw, I am not a fan of lobsters (I don't mind the taste, but don't want to eat something that I have to disect with hammers and claw crackers), but from what people tell me, lobsters from NL are fantastic. It has something to do with the cold water.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr. G., what we get out west is actually crayfish I believe, and usually much smaller. It's tasty to be sure, but just doesn't compare to the feast of an Atlantic lobster.
I know what you mean about the work and mess involved in getting the meat out of an Atlantic lobster. It sort of becomes a medieval feast where a bib is recommended.


----------



## SINC

8 and only going to 13 in the rain and wind. Not a very pleasant day for the 50,000 who will be seated in Commonwealth Stadium today to see the Queen's arrival for Alberta's centennial.

I won't be one of them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should come here when all of the Centennial celebrations are over. The Queen shall drop by for a look at the doxies, who, due to their hardening off by the St.John's weather (this is the weather thread after all), and their bloodline, are candidates for the Queen's attempts at breeding "dorgies", a doxie/corgi cross. It was the Queen's father, King George VI, who started the Corgi trend, by introducing the first of the breed to the Royal household in 1933.

The Corgi is now a Royal icon, as recognizable, and perhaps as admired, as some of the Royal Family!

The Queen has kept up the Corgi tradition by owning three to four at any one time, but has also introduced the 'Dorgi' to the family which is a cross between a Corgi and a Dachshund. The Queen's corgis are almost all direct descendants from Susan, a female given to her on her 18th birthday.


----------



## jicon

Didn't the Queen have a Corgi, (or a staffer) put down because the dog bit one of them? I remember reading the highly reputable (  ) International Express that there was also a staffer that was fired for getting the dogs drunk all the time.

Oh, before my post gets dropped out of the thread... 10 degrees at 4:30AM and pouring. now a partly cloudy 13... Merry Victoria Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I think that it was one of the dogs (not a corgi) owned by her daughter that bit a one of her corgies. Since she could not reprimand her daughter, I think that her daughter's dog was put down, and a staffer was hung as a warning to all commoners not to mess with her corgies. 

Since this is the weather thread, the weather is cool and cloudy here in St.John's at 2:03PM.


----------



## Carex

Very lovely here today. A bit cool, but sunshine is the order of the morning at least. We sent most of the rain to Alberta in time for the Queen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I would not be worried about the weather or the Queen if I was you. Still, my wife left Victoria yesterday and is in Calgary today. So, this sort of weather shall prepare her for her return to St.John's on Tuesday night.


----------



## Bolor

Temps ranging from 15 to 24 here. not too bad.


----------



## SINC

Well, it is peeing down as I sit here in the motor home watching the ceremonies from Commonwealth Stadium.

I was curious to see just how many people would turn out to see HRM in very inclement weather. Looks to me like it is about a quarter full which would make it around 15,000 brave souls.

I was going to write my column this afternoon, but writer's block is alive and well today after a weekend of camping. Oh well, deadline is not until Wednesday afternoon and as usual it will happen.

Meantime, where did I put that cold six pack left over from the weekend?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, after the winter you had, you are entitled to this sort of nice weather. No more hot chocolate for you until December.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, write about how royal visits come and go, but memories experienced during Canada's first springtime/summertime holiday remain for a lifetime. You could write about the weather, but that is somewhat trite.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, revise that crowd estimate. Another camera angle has me now thinking closer to 40,000, all of them very wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it amazed me how many people come out to see the Queen whenever she visits the US. I have to admit that even though I am an anti-monarchist, and would like to see all ties severed between HRH and Canada, I did come out to see her motorcade pass on by my house when she came to visit in 1977. I have a great picture of her seemingly waving right at me.


----------



## SINC

While I too think it is time to rid ourselves of the monarchy and the disfunctional family it has turned into, I still have to admire the Queen.

She has stood for much good and continues to amaze me with her physical stamina, great condition for age 79 and her graciousness, in spite of the antics of her offspring.

While I believe we should sever our ties, we should do so graciously, like she herself certainly would.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I say we should "cut the monarchical apronstring" when she dies or abdicates. Then, there shall be a transition period, since Charles will have enough on his plate than to be concerned with Canada. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

6 in the sunshine and going up to 13, then warmer for the rest of the week.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

> Sinc, I say we should "cut the monarchical apronstring" when she dies or abdicates. Then, there shall be a transition period, since Charles will have enough on his plate than to be concerned with Canada. We shall see.


there's a good chance she'll outlive charles, if she's anything like her mother. i think the throne may go directly to william.

edit: oh, and it's cool and threatening to rain here.


----------



## Carex

7, heading for 18, with stretch of good weather in the forecast for this week. Time to break out the sunscreen for good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, a morning of sunshine that is seemingly lasting for more than a few minutes. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning on the way to 17. High scattered cloud and the first day without rain forecast since the Queen arrived for her visit. Methinks she imported the foul stuff from the homeland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another sunny day here in St.John's, with tomorrow forecasted even nicer. After 13 days of rain, drizzle and fog, we deserve a bit of a break, weather wise.


----------



## Bolor

Yesterday, we got to 24 in the sun. Today, a record 29 in the sun and calling for 27 tomorrow and more sun. Whew! I don't know if I can take all this good weather  
Things will go down hill after that, but I'll force myself to enjoy all this while we can  
I guess I'll have to turn on the air conditioner


----------



## Carex

Bolor, you folks go from one extreme to the next up there eh? It's either -40 or +30. Maybe the heat will zap the bugs early??

Glorious day here as well. Only 18 under sunny skies yesterday; heading to 24 today.


----------



## SINC

Only 4 this morning but headed up to 19 today, then 20 tomorrow and 24 on the weekend.

Perfect for our stay at the Pocohantas Lodge with friends in Jasper on Friday and Saturday, I'd say.


----------



## idea3

10:30am Montreal - 12 degrees - cold


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny 18C here in St.John's.


----------



## Carex

Clear and going to an unseasonably high high. Twenty-eight degrees in May??? Too hot for me already. Can't wait for August.


----------



## Bolor

You're right Carex ... one extreme to the next. We have learned to enjoy the nice days when we do get them, which is occasionally. We may have been the hot spot in Ontario yesterday ... not sure though  
Just took this in the front yard ... just to show we don't have winter all year


----------



## Bolor

Damn trythis


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a fine street scene. No children around, however.


----------



## Macman27

Another fine day here 26 with a slight breeze. The plants are very happy, especially since it's supposed to rain on the weekend.


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G., all the kids on my street were in school when I took the picture. It gets pretty noisy around 3:30 when they come home. Our street is a regular skate-board park. When they get tired of that, they play basketball.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the info, Bolor.


----------



## Ena

34 degrees in my enclosed back garden. 
Note to self: Drink more water.


----------



## SINC

Supposed to be 27 in Jasper tomorrow. Best I take the sun block.


----------



## Carex

Ena, this is middle of the summer weather, not may weather. I thought I had escaped the +30's when I came to the island with those cool ocean breezes. 

Oh well, you can't do much about the weather.


----------



## Ena

It is indeed mid-summer temps here Carex! 
Elderly woman collapsed near my house I suspect due to the heat. All kinds of people were at her side in no time as was an ambulance. Good to see people willing to help those in need.
I still can't get over how few places have air-conditioning out here. 
As my old grannie would say, stop your whinging.


----------



## Carex

Generally there is not much need for air conditioning in houses here. Apartment buildings may be another matter as they can get hot. But without bugs, the doors and windows can be wide open with lots of flow through. Wonderful natural breezes.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning and a high of 20 for Edmonton. Jasper, where we are headed is going to 27 today and tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Carex

13 already, heading for 29 later today. Thank goodness I have an air conditioned office!!


----------



## duosonic

+6 at 7:47 AM Pacific time, will get HOT once the sun clears the mountains - gets nice & cool at night, & glacier-fed lake will be too cold to swim in for weeks yet …


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, we went from sunny blue skies to overcast and rain in a matter of a few hours.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's a perfect day here in Toronto. Sunny, a few clouds, breezy and about 23 degrees. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., that is perfect doixe weather. I am sending the "Fearsome Foursome" over to you to enjoy the sunshine and warmth. Fear not, for they love that sort of weather. So long as you don't keep badgers in your home or backyard, you shall have great companions for as long as the fine weather lasts.

Still raining here.


----------



## katie_l

Rain, rain, and more rain - no sun in the forcast until Tuesday - according to the Weather Widget  

Halifax, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Katie, hang in there. I can only imagine what the flooding situation is like south of all of you in Halifax. I spent a few weeks in Port Jolie and a bit of time in Bridgeport, and I only hope that the rains stop NOW. Paix.


----------



## Pylonman

Smokin' hot here. High of 32. No clouds over the mtns (still see snow) suppose to be great this weekend, I guess I'll pick up more beer


----------



## Bolor

Katie, welcome to ehMac. Our hearts go out to you people in NS. especially those flooded out. I wish we could send some of our sunshine.


----------



## Bolor

We have more sunshine today with a projected high of 18. We could us some of that rain they have forecasted for the last few days. Forest fires are starting to get worrisome.


----------



## Carex

9:30 am and we are at 22 already. Heading close to 30 again today. Great day for the annual Garden Party hosted by friends of ours. Everyone shows up in whites and frilly dresses and drinks Sangria and plays garden games like croquet and badminton. All as part of fundraising efforts for the Relay for Life in support of Cancer.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning and on the way to double that at 24 in the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Bright blue skies, light breeze, 13 and today we will double that to 26. Nice. Just plain nice.


----------



## Carex

Kinda moist. Spring showers today.


----------



## Bolor

A sunny 23 today and going to 26 tomorrow. Da da da da da, I'm lovin' it


----------



## Ena

Rained all day at work and at quitting time the sun came out. Perfect! Even better, one less chore tonight, no watering of the garden needed.


----------



## SINC

14 in the sun and going up to 23 today. Nice yet again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the next few days shall be the same here as well. Brothers in arms and in weather. The Can. Antique Roadshow is here today, and there are mobs of people in the area.


----------



## Bolor

High 27 today and right through to Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., since it is a nice day you might want to consider taking a walk through the Antiques Roadshow. Having done so myself a few weeks back, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you would not believe the line to get to the tent and the first cut. They even did initial evaluations over the radio. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Yes I would Dr. G., the line here was very long too.

12 and going to 23 today with possibility of showers. I hope so, because we really need some rain, and soon.


----------



## Bolor

I think it may hit 30 today. We had our furnace cleaned yesterday and now it doesn't work. No air conditioning and mamma is mad as hell. The circuit board got fried and a new one may not come in until Monday


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 27C here in St.John's today, with sunny skies.


----------



## Ena

Only 17 here in Victoria with 60% humidity. Front lawn is already brown in patches


----------



## Dr.G.

19C here in St.John's and it's only 750AM. Going up to 28C, or so we are told.


----------



## SINC

13 here this morning under cloudy skies. High is only 18 so here is hoping we get some very much needed moisture. We got less precipitation in May than any other May for 80 years. That does not bode well for avoiding yet another year of drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we had one of our wettest months of May since the 1950's. Hopefully, this shall keep us out of a drought situation this summer. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

WEather is fair to middlin' as they say. Partly cloudy/partly sunny. Highs of 20 expected. We'll take it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, Carex. Canada is joined coast to coast. Sadly, one of my online students teachers in the NWT, and he said that it was 3-4C there this afternoon. So, there goes Canada's third coast. Still, nothing can beat Salt Spring Island, BC, Canada's west coast paradise. Sadly, people here in Paradise, NL, a rapidly expanding community just outside of St.John's, has the name but not the weather to obtain official bragging rights. I try to tell people that Paradise, NL, is near Heart's Content and Heart's Delight, NL, and they are both near Dildo, NL. No one believes me until they look on a real map of NL and realize that I am telling the truth.


----------



## Carex

What city or town in NWT? My sister is a teacher in Yellowknife. Perhaps I should convince her to take your course. She is being encourage to get her education masters by the superintendent of the school there.


----------



## Dr.G.

My mistake. I just read his posting of introduction and it stated that "My name is Steven ********. I am a grade 8 teacher in Cape Dorset, Nunavut. I have 
been teaching in Cape Dorset for the past five years." Thus, he is in Nunavut and not the NWT.


----------



## Carex

So close and yet, so far...


----------



## Dr.G.

How true, Carex. How very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 9AM here in St.John's. Amazing!!!!!


----------



## SINC

15 is not only our current temperature, but also our high. C'mon rain!


----------



## Carex

You folks are scheduled for rain Sinc, but to actually beg for it sounds a bit odd to me. Perhaps you need to continue your therapy? If you ever want rain, just move the "house on wheels" the west coast some January.

We are at 14 and going to 18 with mix sun and cloud. Very fine weather IMHO.


----------



## Carex

I think we are in for a fairly coolish partly cloudy day again today. Highs of 18. It is sunny right now but that can change. 

In other news, my Rouyn-Noranda weather widget is raining on my Partly Cloudy Yellowknife widget. I wonder if they can feel that?


----------



## Bolor

Our air conditioner is still out of order. We have had 30 degree weather for the last three days and the house reflects that. i sure hope it gets fixed tomorrow. Cloudy day today at 23 and high humidity. Another uncomfortable night


----------



## Bolor

Got a bit of rain last night and supposed to get more today. I surely do hope so as the bush here is really dry to the point of hazardous. They haven't stopped bush travel yet but they have stopped any king of burning ... even camp fires


----------



## SINC

7 and going to 18 in the sun. Darn, but we need rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, with brilliant blue sky and 13C. We might be getting some of Sinc's rain tomorrow. I shall try to send this needed moisture west. Paix.


----------



## SINC

It has clouded over and gotten noticeably cooler. Could it be some rain? Finger (and toes) crossed.


----------



## FeXL

Quack...


----------



## MacNutt

One of my geologist buddies who is working in the Alberta oilpatch called me today from just outside Carstairs. He said it was raining streetcars out there, and that the local landscape was way too green for words.The farmer's field that they are drilling in looks like one of the great lakes right now. But a lot less pollouted. 

My particular portion of the BC west coast is rather sunny right now. And pretty warm too. And absoloutely overrun with refugees from the lesser parts of this great land. We see them arriving here and then disembarking from their expensive SUV's and walking around in total wonder....while saying things like "NO mosquitos! NO blackflies! It's warm but NOT humid!! And the air smells GREAT!!"

Right about then, they head for the nearest Real Estate office. And buy something. At whatever ridiculously inflated price is asked.

Then they set up a household, and order in some nice bottled spring water. 

Might explain why I'm so busy right now.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning under cloud and a high of 16. Rain is forecast and I hope they are right as we are dry as a bone in the north half of the province.

Nice to see you back Gerry. You had me concerned there for a while.


----------



## Carex

Apple switched to Intel and Mr. MacNutt returns to the scene. We thought maybe you had called 'er quits. 

Clear and sunny here so far. Not looking like its going to be very warm though. 8C right now and going to 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 17C here in St.John's. The smell is that of fresh ocean air, which I love. Being born and raised in New York City, ocean air was always an exotic smell for me when I went to Coney Island in Brooklyn.


----------



## Carex

Doesn't Coney Island smell like hot dogs and popcorn?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, there is no finer smell in the world than the smell of the Nathen's Franks stand. Trust me on this. 

Coney Island is a long stretch of beach, and there have been over 1,000,000+ New Yorkers there on various July 4th holidays. 

And yes, one is still able to smell the ocean even there. Still, the air is free of smog here in St.John's, and I am only about a 30 minute walk from the Atlantic from my home.


----------



## bopeep

tap dancing and singing... finally summer is here! 

Ok, it's too hot to train dogs now, but am and evening aren't too hot. 

Too hot for wolves to chase down the lambs. 

It's all good! Oh, my coloured Pencils tend to be a bit mushy in this weather.. so I can't work. hrmmm... is that a good thing or a bad thing? 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## SINC

Welcome back Bo, long time no hear from.


----------



## SINC

8 on a beautiful sunny morn and headed to 23. Still not a drop of rain.


----------



## Carex

We got yer rain here. Looks like we will be getting rained on tomorrow night for the first time ever during the 12 Hour Relay for Life. Just try and dampen our spririts, I dare ya!!


----------



## Macman27

Wirly, twirly we have a tornado warning issued for this area and a high of 29--wee!


----------



## AppleAuthority

Up here we just finished seeing some nasty weather--tornadoish to be close. Hail about 2 inches in diameter, rain to turn most streets into rivers (and my school soccer field into a lake), and wind that's cause mayhem with trees down all over.
What does the Mac have to do with it? My wonderful PowerBook was fully charged! Yay!
Power just came back on after a 3 hour or so outage. Temperature still around 20.


----------



## Wolfshead

I'm also sitting in Barrie wondering where the Innisfil funnel cloud's going to touch down! I like how the local news tells you to take "immediate precautions". Oh yeah, like what? Apparently tomorrow's going to be around 39 with the humidex. Aaaaagh...!


----------



## AppleAuthority

I haven't heard the news in a couple hours, tho a couple friends of mine told me there was a tornado warning. I don't think anything will happen tonight, if my knowledge of tornadoes is correct....

I'm gonna die tomorrow if its going to be around 39! I'm outside all day for a carnival :-O


----------



## MacNutt

Cloudy and showers lately. Mid teens yesterday, and barely into the high teens today. We had better weather in feb around here. Pretty crappy weather.

But at least we aren't cursed with mosquitos or blackflies. Or polloution alerts. Or opressive humidity. Or the highest environemental lead levels in north america. Or massive traffic jams.

On second thought...it's not so bad out here right now.


----------



## SINC

8 this morning on the way to 19 under cloud. Rain is finally in the forecast for tomorrow and Sunday. Fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 15C and sunny here, with some rain tonight. I wish this rain upon all of you in central and northern Alberta, but not the southern part of your province. Bon chance, mon frere.


----------



## The Doug

We've had temperatures _well_ above average for a couple of weeks - it's been downright hot at times. Today we'll see a high of 31 C, tomorrow 32, similar on Sunday. Risk of thunderstorms today through tomorrow. Environment Canada has issued a high heat & humidity warning for MTL & environs this morning. There have also been smog warnings due to smoke reaching us from the many forest fires that were started by lightning in northeastern Quebec.

Methinks our annual Earwig Festival might get off to an early start this year.


----------



## autopilot

Has ANYONE seen any thunderstorms in the GTA yet? They've been predicting them all week, and are predicting them all through the weekend. The only rain I saw was about 5 minutes' worth around 10am yesterday in Richmond Hill. And it felt HOTTER afterwards rather than cooling things off.

Grrr... I like thunder and lighting. But not getting struck by it...


----------



## The Doug

I love a good thunderstorm once in a while - with all his hot & humid weather we're having, they keep forecasting them, but we haven't had one yet. A few drops of rain yesterday morning but that's it. Today's going to be another stinker; I hope we'll see a good t-storm roll through this afternoon or evening...


----------



## autopilot

Bring on the wind and rain!!! I need to cool off!


----------



## Dr.G.

Autopilot, 11C and cloudy here in St.John's. Trade you.


----------



## Carex

12C; there is a sun on my widget, but there is not a trace of sun to be seen outside my window. There is no rain now; we had enough at 4:00 am this morning (being that we were outside in it or seeking shelter in tents, that is enough for today).


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny, with an ocean breeze. Cancel the trade, Autopilot. I am a lover of ocean breezes.


----------



## SINC

The bad news: My weekend camping trip was cut short by an emergency.

The good news: It is raining (finally) as I type this in the back yard in the motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of the emergency, glad to hear about the rain.


----------



## SINC

8 and only going to 13 today. But it is forecast to rain. We got a few nice showers yesterday, but the streets at 6:00 a.m. were again dry. Hopefully we will get more rain today. I love to sit in the motor home and write while the rain is pounding on the roof. It reminds me of the fifties when every rainstorm was heard right through the roof of most homes of that era.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love the sound of rain when I have to write something that is creative.

14C and the sun is trying to break through the clouds here in St.John's.


----------



## MacNutt

Half cloudy and a bit sunny today. Tiny sprinkle of rain at noon. Everything is a green as a rain forest jungle around here these days. It's been signifigantly cloudier and wetter around here than in past years.

Apparently, neighboring Alberta is similarly wet and green and coolish. Which is unusual for this time of year.

On Salt Spring Island, our biggest lake is now at it's highest recorded level since more than sixteen years ago. It's within a few centimeters of it's highest ever recorded level. Most of the other lakes are spilling over their banks right now, as well.

And all of the people around here who've been crying death and destruction and global warming during the past two long hot summer droughts are now strangely silent on the subject.

When I ask them about this current wet and cool summer period...and what it means to "global warming"...they just throw up their hands and walk away from the question without saying a thing!

Odd about that, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macnutt, tell that to the people in central Canada going through their temperature inversion "smog alerts". The frequency of these events each year cannot be merely coincidental.

We are cooler than normal here in St.John's, and wetter, which hopefully shall avert any forced water restrictions. I am all for conservation of water, and let nature have its way with my garden. I use rain water for watering my plants and try to grow clover rather than grass to withstand the non-watering over July and August.


----------



## SINC

Not all of Alberta is green. We in the north are in dire need of moisture and we are getting some the past two days. Only light showers though, nothing like the deluge down south.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I recall being in Calgary over one July, August and Sept. (in different years) and was amazed at how brown everything was there at this time of year. Here's bringing you some rain, mon frere.


----------



## Carex

> When I ask them about this current wet and cool summer period...and what it means to "global warming"...they just throw up their hands and walk away from the question without saying a thing!


Perhaps they are tired of sounding like broken records? 

As you well know Mr. MacNutt, global warming does not mean the desertification of all things. It means whacky weather patterns and unusual events.


----------



## duosonic

Southeastern BC, covered in cloud, varies between spitting/sunny breaks/downpours for the second week in a row - we are not inundated, & because of the scant snowpack the creeks are nowhere near overflowing their banks. Everybody here knows that global warming means cold wet weather for us!

I shouldn't complain - overall, the weather has been pretty good. I just want to see some sunshine …


----------



## SINC

A very nice sunny day at 19 degrees with evening showers forecast. That will freshen everything up and water my tomatoes and cukes to boot!


----------



## Carex

I'm sitting here looking out my window at the blue sky, yet it is pouring down rain. I wish this weather would make up its mind. 

Glad I'm not in southern Ontario right now! Check out the weather warning thread.


----------



## Ena

Windy day again on the tip of Vancouver Island. 17 km/hr. Have had strong winds for days. 
Not everyone can say that they live near Mile Zero ;-)
Hope everyone in GTA etc. come out the storm unscathed.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy morn at 9 and only going up to 16. While we appreciate the showers yesterday, a real rainfall would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I am able to say that I live near Mile Zero. I am about a 10 minute walk from this point here in St.John's where the TransCanada starts its route westward, and where Terry Fox chose to start his run.


----------



## Bolor

Our long hot dry spell has finally come to an end with some much needed rain and temperature high of 14 today. We had 30 + degrees for a few days. Fortunately, the smog and high humidity didn't reach us as it did to our neighbours to the south.


----------



## ncoffey

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I am able to say that I live near Mile Zero. I am about a 10 minute walk from this point here in St.John's where the TransCanada starts its route westward, and where Terry Fox chose to start his run.


I'm probably a 20-30 minute walk from Mile Zero. (5 minutes to MUN)


----------



## Dr.G.

ncoffey, I teach at MUN and it takes me about 10-15 minutes to walk to my office in the Faculty of Education.


----------



## Ena

Dr.G. said:


> Ena, I am able to say that I live near Mile Zero. I am about a 10 minute walk from this point here in St.John's where the TransCanada starts its route westward, and where Terry Fox chose to start his run.


Does that make us the 'bookends' of ehMac?  
17 C here and a 15 km/h SE wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, not sure if we are the "bookends" of ehMacLand, because I don't really know where the others from St.John's live. We could be the F.Scott and Zelda Fitzgerald of ehMacLand. I don't think that is taken. Still, maybe we should stick with our Rich and Ilsa and Victor triangle to stay on the safe side.


----------



## SINC

The Shang has no "ends", book or otherwise. The Shang is an entity unto itself, unencumbered by physics of any kind. The Shang is . . .

The weather on the other hand is . . .


----------



## Ena

SINC said:


> The Shang has no "ends", book or otherwise. The Shang is an entity unto itself, unencumbered by physics of any kind. The Shang is . . .


Metaphysics post. Ouch! My head hurts now  

Still warm enough tonight to wear shorts.


----------



## AppleAuthority

For those of you in the GTA that are looking for rain, just drive 50 minutes up the 400 and you'll find loads. Wind? Two funnel cloud sightings last night (Elmvale and Bracebridge apparently).


----------



## Carex

Overcast already. Looks like we are going to get rained on (again). Highs of only 18. As MacNutt mentioned ealier we've wasted all of our good weather on February.


----------



## rhino

Expected 15 to 60 mm of rain in Calgary area starting this evening. High River is living up to it's name as this town just south of CGY is bracing for another deluge. As if the past two high water incidents weren't enough. Sure is green though and the mosquitos haven't shown up in numbers yet, but were waiting. . .


----------



## SINC

Darn, we are having a reunion of Ex-Edmonton Examiner employees at Aspen Beach provincial Park on Gull Lake tomorrow through Sunday.

Methinks I best bring my umbrella. Couple of tarps won't hurt either.

Sunny and 21 today though.


----------



## Macman27

It's cooled down finally, kinda gloomy today, at least I can stay at home and not have to leave because of the heat.


----------



## Bolor

Heavy mizzle today and high of 15. Nice for the weekend though ... sunny and 23 Sat and 28 Sun. Whohoo


----------



## talonracer

Another heavy rainfall warning in effect for Calgary this wet wet morning.

I don't care! I'm driving back to BC and my car handles just lovely in the rain. And it looks hella sexy with the rain beading up on it!


----------



## duosonic

SE BC pissing down rain! My roses are soaked, I miss having morning coffee on the patio – got the heat on in the house to take off the chill - farmer's markets taking a beating – oh well, the weather comes & the weather goes …


----------



## Carex

Not pissing on the coast. Overcast and mizzle-y (see bolor for definition). Temps in the mid to high teens. As we approach the vernal equinox we are locked into perpetual fall weather.


----------



## duosonic

It's even wet BETWEEN the raindrops by now !! ~ however, my hair is very curly, so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## enaj

well, it's the weekend in T.O., so let the rain begin...


----------



## SINC

7 under cloud and showers on the way to 22. River levels are rising fast from the downpour over the weekend and flood warnings have been issued. It is either too dry or too wt, no happy medium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny blue skies and 17C. Sadly, we have just been forewarned that some of the TO smog may be headed out way. If the winds stay calm then what we shall see in the clear skies of St.John's is a bit of what you are experiencing in TO and the GTA.  Strangely enough, we are being told by Environment Canada that our morning and evening fog may help to dissipate the smog so that it is not that harmful. We shall see.


----------



## Gerbill

Just about perfect here in White Rock. 20º and slight cloud. Just had brunch down at the beach - not too crowded, low tide. There was a pretty orange male tanager at out bird feeder just now, and two kinds of hummingbird previously. All in all, it's the kind of day people live here for.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gerbil, same kind of weather here in St.John's, sunny, blue skies and 20C. With an ocean breeze to keep the air smelling clean.


----------



## Carex

A very lovely day indeed. 23 and clear skies. Rain predicted for Friday?!?!


----------



## tonybeak

Hot And Sunny -

Toronto!


----------



## SINC

Cloud gone, 20 and sunny. Very nice here too.


----------



## SINC

15 in bright sunshine and bound for 28 today. Very nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, windy and 18C right now, going up to 21+C, which is fine for St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

Another beautiful sunny day in Timmins. Winds strong enough to keep the bugs away


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, sunny blue skies, 21C and lots of wind here in St.John's. We don't have too many bugs here in the city, but it shall hopefully keep the TO smog from us. We have been warned by Environment Canada that Atlantic Canada may be the unwanting "recipient" of this pollution. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Our temps dropping quickly. Be nice and cool for sleeping.
If I thought it would do any good, Dr. G. I would huff and I would puff and blow all the smog further south. Maybe I can will it away


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it might not get this far east. I recall when TO went through a really tough spell a few years ago and we got some of this smog a few days later. I don't think I could survive in TO..............and I was born and raised in New York City.


----------



## Ena

A wet and windy 15 C this evening in Victoria. Need a cocoa instead of something cool like last night.


----------



## Carex

We were rocked by some thunder earlier this evening. It's just windy and rainy now.


----------



## MacDoc

Tad damp out west????


----------



## Dr.G.

It is already 15C here in St.John's, going up to 28C. Luckily, there is still a bit of wind from the south west which should keep the TO smog from coming our way. So, warm ocean breezes are the order of the day.


----------



## The Doug

It's a gorgeous sunny morning here, with a nice fresh breeze blowing through. Today's high should reach about 22. Maybe 24 tomorrow, and partly cloudy. They're predicting 31 for Friday, and 27 to 29 on Saturday/Sunday...


----------



## SINC

17 here this morning and very muggy with scattered showers. We had a great thunder and lightening storm around 4:00 a.m. that put on quite a show as I sat and watched out the living room window. The paper delivery guy was duckin' pretty good!


----------



## Bolor

Currently 13, going to 25 with sun and low humidity. Another great day


----------



## Bolor

Rain this morning but supposedly clearing this afternoon. High 25


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 16 under cloud, with high wind and rain showers.


----------



## SINC

4 and headed for 17 in the sun today.


----------



## SINC

8 on the way to 18 with showers. But we still need moisture so we can live with this.


----------



## Bolor

Our humidity has gone. Yesterday the humidex was listed as 47 but all is good today. Sunny and 27


----------



## talonracer

Wet.

I <3 the rain.


----------



## Sonal

Hot. 34. Feels like 44 with the humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit a hot 25C here in St.John's with a bit of breeze and no humidity. Blue sky and sunshine was the order of the day. Any warmer and it would have been difficult to work out in the garden all day. The garden is finally starting to look like its old self once again.


----------



## iPetie

Hot, Hot, Hot!!! 31 here in northern GTA but only 31% humidity. So, it feels like 31.
Wow, what a relief!


----------



## SINC

Cool at 13 under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Hopefully, it shall travel westward all the way to Salt Spring Island.


----------



## The Doug

Hazy, hot & humid since last week. Saturday was a scorcher at 32 degrees but fortunately it was fairly windy all day and the moving air made the heat liveable (kind of). It was about 30 degrees yesterday and not nearly as sticky as it was on Saturday.

Today it's supposed to hit 32 again, and tomorrow *33*... for the rest of the week they're predicting a _cool & crisp_ 27 to 29.


----------



## SINC

We on the other hand, are at 12 this morning and going up to 18 under cloud with scattered showers.


----------



## Bolor

Going to 32 today and sticky. Already 27 and a humidex of 34. It'll rain tonight.


----------



## Carex

Overcast, cool, rain at times. High of 15. Bolor, you can have your 32 degree weather, but I wish we could break out of the dreary clouds here. A stretch of 22-25 degree weather here would hit the spot.


----------



## bopeep

This hot sticky stuff is tough on the dogs. 
Ran dogs at a trial this weekend where there was no shade. Tough on everyone.. Dogs, sheep, and people. 

Cheers
Bo


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, this is the sort of weather we are getting here in St.John's today -- 20C, with a brilliant sun and some ocean breezes. Bo, I know what you mean about a dog suffering in the heat. I had an Old English Sheepdog that we had to sheer down in the summer because she suffered so much in the heat.


----------



## The Doug

8:35 a.m., and it's already 25 degrees with a Humidex of 32. We're well on our way to today's high of 33; the Humidex later today will probably be close to 40.


----------



## SINC

Only 11 this morning with a bit of sun. going to 18 with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are already at 17C, going up to 26C, but with no humidity, and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

8 in the sun this morning and headed for 22 today. Just right if you ask me!


----------



## Dr.G.

This is going to be a hot day here in St. John's. It is already 23C and it's only 10:30AM. For us, this is hot...........and it is still going up. Luckily, there is a nice warm breeze to keep things moving along nicely.


----------



## Bolor

We too started at 8 this morning and going to 22 with a mixture of sun and cloud. A nice break from the heat


----------



## SINC

Not even a puff of breeze this morning at 10 degrees. It will be 22 in the sunshine today, perfect for a Canada Day BBQ. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dr.G.

10AM here in St. John's and a sunny 15C already. Going up to the low/mid 20's, which is warm enough since there is only a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## tedj

no sunshine for us, but grey skies and a good chance of rain. We'll top off at 22 or so, but looks like fireworks are out of the question.


----------



## Bolor

Rainy day and temps dropping to 9 by evening. Getting better tomorrow though


----------



## Dr.G.

tedj, 22C here in St. John's and plenty of sunshine. Sadly, for the next day or so, we shall be getting your rain.


----------



## Carex

No sun for us today. Not yet anyway. Oh, I spoke to soon, as I type it has broken through the clouds for the first time today. Widget is only giving us a chance at 20.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C here in St.John's at nearly 4PM. A grand Canada Day for one and all here on the east coast of North America.


----------



## MaxPower

Today was an absolute scorcher. All of a sudden the temperature dropped and it is actually chilly here. The wind has picked up and is getting really windy.

Sounds like tornado weather to me.


----------



## SINC

Let's hope not MaxPower. Perhaps just a quick summer storm huffing and puffing across your area?


----------



## MaxPower

My wife said there's a cold front coming in.

Hopefully it will rain though. We need the rain in a bad way. It will also save on the water bill for the lawn and garden


----------



## SINC

10 on a calm and partly cloudy morning and headed to 22 today. Forecast has sunny skies and mid 20s for the balance of the week. Just right for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm, humid day, with rain this morning and some sun (hopefully) this afternoon. Still, it shall be sunny and very warm (by St.John's standards) for tomorrow's sunrise flag raising (in my front yard) of the US Flag for Independence Day.


----------



## Gerbill

Very pleasant - 16º sunny/cloudy. Lots of sailboats in the bay.


----------



## SINC

Already 16 onward to 26 on a very muggy day here under cloud cover. Sun is supposed to break through later this afternoon which will make it hot for this area.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing day here in St.John's. Downtown St.John's was shrouded in thick fog, with the fog horns going constantly. Being a few kms from downtown, it was sunny with just a hint of breeze to cause my American flag to wave a bit in the front garden. Canada Day was a bit warmer, and a bit windier, which brought about a great display of flags waving in the breeze from my front garden.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

After a beautiful long weekend, we woke up to another hot, smoggy day. Now it's raining lightly and there is thunder rolling outside...could be an interesting evening. We could sure use the rain.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 26 at 2:00 p.m. so it looks like we will get warmer than that. Very muggy though, which is unusual for this part of the country.


----------



## Bolor

We currently under a severe thunderstorm warning. 2 cm sized hailstones are expected too.


----------



## comprehab

We had a nice downpour today, just after lunch time. Looks questionable outside right now, kinda windy, overcast with sunny breaks.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Now it's a big old downpour and thunderstorm! Lots of thunder and lightning...the power has flickered a few times.
Stay safe all my fellow Torontonians! And remember to save your work frequently.


----------



## SINC

A sunny 9 this morning with no hint of breeze. High for today is 28, very hot for us.


----------



## The Doug

Steamy morning here - there was a good thunderstorm before I left for work. We're well on our way to the day's high of 28 or so. Risk of thunderstorms for the rest of the day into this evening. Chance of rain tomorrow, and the rest of the week looks sunny & nice.


----------



## Bolor

The severe storm passed us by yesterday. We got a good down-pour for a while and that was it. Cloudy and cool this morning. the sun to come out this afternoon and a high of 19. We'll be climbing back up to the 30s by weeks end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a warm (not humid) 25C here in St.John's at 2PM. This is as hot as I would like it to get today. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Sunny and 24 today. 27 tomorrow


----------



## Carex

Sunny!! We have sun!!! It appears we sent our clouds to Edmonton, nyah nyah. Altough it appears as though Edmonton is in for another hot day. I'll take our highs of 22. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## SINC

Right you are Carex, a very muggy 18 and on the way to 27. It hit 29 yesterday.


----------



## Carex

I spoke too soon. We are clouding over. I think it I drive up the highway for about 20 minutes I will be into the sun.


----------



## SINC

And the sun has just broken through here!


----------



## Carex

Curse you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, but I am able to cut and paste yesterday's posting re the weather --

Sunny and a warm (not humid) 25C here in St.John's at 2PM. This is as hot as I would like it to get today. We shall see.

Of course, it is now 4PM, but this is OK with me.


----------



## Bolor

This turned out to be a beautiful day. Temps topped out at 24, humidity at 37% not a cloud in the sky and just enough of a breeze out of the east to keep the bugs away.
Now ... if we could just fix our winters ...


----------



## Carex

Bolor you had me going there for a moment. I was reading too quickly and thought you had said "if we could just fix our WEINERS...". I was about to tell you you were on the wrong web page before I re-read it.


----------



## SINC

Geez Carex, my e-mail gets one or two of the solutions to that dilemma every day.

Want me to forward you a couple?


----------



## Carex

You too? I thought it was targetted advertising. 

Yes, please send them my email address and home telephone number. I don't get enough of that garbage as it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a fine sunny morning here in St. John's. Just got in from taking the doxies for a walk and mowing the lawn (a quiet old-style push mower). It is already 18C and it is not even 9AM. Going to be a hot one (by St.John's standards).


----------



## Vexel

Beautiful and Sunny in Cape Breton. A crisp clear air. Looming showers in the distance.. but the fragrance is spectacular in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, this is good news, in that I am teaching 38 undergrad students at CBU (formerly UCCB) online, and they come online in the evening after a sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning under light cloud and going up to 21. Pretty much "just right" temps for this guy!


----------



## The Doug

The temperature should hit 33 today, and they're predicting 34 for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C now and going up to 21C here in St.John's. This is fine with me as well.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's going up to 35 today! Too hot for me!!
I feel very bad for anyone who has to do any kind of work in a non-air-conditioned environment. Must be tough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., come to St. John's where it was 25 with the humidex, nearing "too hot for the doxies" weather. However, there was no ocean breeze today, and it felt warm.


----------



## ImageGuy

Today's weather in Whistler (July 12th)...

Morning cloudy with a few showers about 15ºC becoming partly cloudy with sunny periods and the odd shower, temp about 22ºC. ahhh! just right


----------



## The Doug

It's supposed to hit 33 or 34 today, with a risk of thunderstorms. I brought my umbrella but I likely won't use it, as I'm sure I'll melt down to a puddle of gravy by lunchtime.


----------



## Vexel

Overcast and a high of 21 celcius today. perfect  Wouldn't mind a little sun to brighten things up a bit.. but alas.. it's still nice and comfy


----------



## The Doug

Should be 28 today, and a bit less humid than yesterday. Maybe some thunderstorms.

HAPPY BASTILLE DAY everyone!


----------



## Carex

Well, surprise of all surprises, we are about to get hit with a dose of .... summer! After suffering horribly through cloudy and rainy days since late May, we are in for some high 20's, possibly 30 degree weather here on the coast.


----------



## The Doug

An heavily overcast Sunday morning it is, with intermittent showers at the moment. The temperature is 24 right now but with the humidex it feels like 33. Feels very sticky, clammy, uncomfortable. They're forecasting 29 as the day's high, with a risk of thunderstorms. Similar tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid day here in St.John's, but the temp is only 19C so it is pleasant, especially with a brisk breeze.


----------



## Vexel

Well.. it's 19 degree's here already at 8 AM. Expected to hit 32/33 degrees by noon. Oh my.. it's going to be a rough one in the humidity department.. but.. that's what the ocean is for


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, 18C at 9AM here in St.John's, going up to 27C with humidity. Luckily, we do have a strong ocean breeze to keep back GTA's smog.


----------



## The Doug

8:25 a.m.: it's 26 right now but with the Humidex it feels more like 35. Today's high will be 29 or 30, which means a Humidex of approximately 206. Risk of thunderstorms _again_.

Stinking hot, smothering humidity. What I'd do for a cool fresh breeze.


----------



## Pylonman

10:28 am Getting hotter, about time


----------



## Carex

Summer is finally here. Clear skies, nice breezes, highs of 28.


----------



## Phil_MTL

I'll second The Doug we are way overdue for a cool fresh breeze here in Montreal...
I can relate to all those iBook buyers: as soon as I'll finally go buy that AC unit summer will be over...

Update: tropical rainshower hitting the island right now with cool winds, that will have to do for now. 

U-update: Make that a small one, it's already over now...


----------



## Macman27

Hey everyone!
I haven't been on for a while, new job and no net access at home makes it hard. Here's what we've experienced here in the past 2 weeks or so:
today was nice and cool 24 with a cold wind, well it feels cold after the 31 to 35 degree's of the last 15 days, humidex was over 40 for most of that time. Until I get AC (or winter comes) I can't run my puter for more than 15-20 minutes 

Oh well I'll go play with the CoCo2 instead...


----------



## Bolor

We too had cooler weather yesterday only 20 deg. Back up to 32 today. The forecast calls for seasonal norms of hi - 24, lo - 11 finally! Maybe we can get some of these forest fires under control (he said hopefully)


----------



## Dr.G.

Already it's 21C at 830AM and we are going up over 30C with the humidex for the second straight day here in St.John's. Luckily, there is still a sea breeze to help keep things from being too uncomfortable.


----------



## The Doug

Yesterday brought a bit of relief - the high was about 27 degrees, and the humidex around 30 or so... and there was a good albeit warm breeze. As for today, it'll probably hit 29. 

They're predicting a great weekend - sunny and 25/26 on Saturday and Sunday, with much lower humidity than we've had lately. Fine by me.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 21 under scattered cloud. Huge thunder and lightening storm last night around midnight.


----------



## Bolor

Sunny and warm. High today of 24. At last, some relief from the 30+ weather we have been having


----------



## Dr.G.

25C at 1130AM and a humidex of 30C. Sticky...............


----------



## The Doug

Quite a day for weather. Lots of thunderstorms rolled through, and several kilometres away in Mascouche they had a microburst or something. Many trees came down. That's bad. 

Though it's not weather-related, this is bad too. 

But I digress. The temperature should drop to 14-16 degrees overnight. Aaahhhh, that's better.


----------



## tikibangout

It's been really freakin hot here in Philly. Really muggy too, I hate it.


----------



## SINC

26 today and still 24. Severe weather warnings have been issued for our area with heavy rain, thunder, lightening and large hail possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, a day without high humidity. It is 20C here in St. John's this morning, but a nice ocean breeze is making doing gardening a pleasure rather than a chore.


----------



## SINC

15 under cloud is our high for the day and we are there. Falling to 12 by mid afternoon and 6 tonight with a 60% chance of rain and 70 kph winds.

Not a great day, but a good day to be alive.


----------



## andrewenterprise

20 degrees and raining.


----------



## SINC

A cool 10 under cloud and only up to 16 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It rained most of the day here in St.John's, but now it has stopped with some 17C fog rolling in over our fine city. I LOVE fog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

A cool 6 this morning and headed up to 21 in the sunshine today. Nearly perfect in my view.


----------



## The Doug

Saturday and Sunday were just beautiful -- sunny both days, 25 or 26, and normal humidity levels. 

Today it's back to high heat & humidity, with an expected high of 29. Risk of thunderstorms this morning. At the train station this morning there was an huge downpour for ten minutes; thank goodness I had my oversize umbrella with me. Only my left shoe got completely soaked. Almost dry now...


----------



## Bolor

19 deg at 7:00 am going to 29. sunny and UV index of 8. We need rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C, sunny and very windy here in St.John's. A typical summer day in late July if the fog comes in this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

32 degrees...sunny, hot and windy. Quite nice, actually!


----------



## Carex

2 Words: Glor ious


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very pleasant here in Canada's far east.


----------



## SINC

Same here Dr. G.

17 with the odd thunder storm rolling through. Heavy showers but last only a few minutes. Everything smells fresh and new.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we had a great deal of rain yesterday, so today things are smelling fresh with all the renewed growth. Luckily, out water supplies are full, so there shall be no water rationing this summer.


----------



## Carex

Sinc, looks like you are having some cool nights there. Down to 7C last night??


----------



## SINC

Yep, and it is great for a good nights sleep!


----------



## Dr.G.

A rather bland 17C here in St.John's this morning, with no real sun or wind. Still, any day that there is no snow to shovel is a blessing from above. And the flowers in the front and back garden are thriving. Very vivid colors this year.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning under cloud cover and a high of 22.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, mon frere. Up at dawn, I see.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning Dr. G., early mornings are the very best part of my day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, my brother. I just finished replying to all of the postings on WebCT by my web students. Always good to hear from you, even in a virtual sense.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's overcast and quite dark outside. Not too hot...yet. It's supposed to go up to 34 today with a humidex of 42! There are thunderstorms on the way which will apparently cool things down.

Could be an exciting day! Bring on the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., as much as I respect your wisdom and sense of kindness and civility, PLEASE don't let that temp head towards us by the end of the week. As well, stay cool, if you can, and check on any elderly neighbor you might have where you live. Paix.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr. G, I believe I heard this morning that the cooler weather was coming from the east, so thank you for that. If things are blowing west, then I suspect some of our more westerly friends might see some hotter temperatures...? I will do my best to make sure that you have good temperatures for the end of the week.

Is there something exciting happening at the end of the week, Dr. G?

Yes, we should all make sure that our neighbours are okay in this kind of weather, especially those who are elderly or disabled. A small gesture can make a huge difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., re your question "Is there something exciting happening at the end of the week, Dr. G?", Tuesday's weather in TO is usualy our weather on Friday, and my 10th wedding anniversary is on Friday.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs. F., re your question "Is there something exciting happening at the end of the week, Dr. G?", Tuesday's weather in TO is usualy our weather on Friday, and my 10th wedding anniversary is on Friday.


Oh yes, you had mentioned your anniversary in the Shang! Of course you need good weather for that day. 10 years...how wonderful.


----------



## The Doug

A pretty muggy 29 here, with a risk of thunderstorms. So what else is new.

As of tomorrow we're supposed to see less humidity, and temperatures of 24-26 until Sunday at least. Better weather for sleeping.


----------



## Bolor

Congrats DR. G on your 10th anniversary. May you have many more. S'toon berry muffins all around!
A cloudy 14 with light rain. Expected high of 22 ... we need a good down pour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., I shall blame Doug, because on Thursday it is predicted to be a muggy 28C, and Montreal is closer to us than TO.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Bolor. It is now a brisk 15C with a light drizzle. No panting doxies today.


----------



## The Doug

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs. F., I shall blame Doug, because on Thursday it is predicted to be a muggy 28C, and Montreal is closer to us than TO.


Okay, I'll admit it. I have been controlling the weather for a little while now.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

The Doug said:


> Okay, I'll admit it. I have been controlling the weather for a little while now.


In that case, maybe you could send along a perfect day to St. John's for Friday...?


----------



## Dr.G.

Curse you Doug!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (just kidding)

Bless you, Mrs. F. (this is the truth)


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Curse you Doug!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (just kidding)
> 
> Bless you, Mrs. F. (this is the truth)


Thanks, Dr. G.
By the way, I heard that it was 24 degrees here at lunchtime, so maybe there's still hope. I know tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful...maybe that'll make it to St. John's by Friday...?


----------



## The Doug

It was a refreshing 15 degrees overnight. Today's high will be about 23, with clear blue skies and low humidity. Just about perfect, I'd say.

It's supposed to get warmer through the weekend and by next Monday we'll see a return of 30+ temperatures and high humidity. _Poop_.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's a beautiful day today in Toronto. Sunny with a few clouds, cool and crisp but warming up later. Couldn't be better.

Dr. G, how is the St. John's forecast looking for tomorrow??


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs. F., high of 21C and 70% chance of showers. It is about 30C with the humidex just now in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

The humidex went up to 30C here in St.John's. It is now 21C with a bit of a breeze as the National is about to start.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Fine Sunday afternoon here in Central Ontario. Dashboard telling me a nice sunny 24 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny warm day here in St.John's. An excellent day to see the whales.


----------



## Bolor

Our cool weather is gone and the hot, sticky stuff is back. High 28 today up to 30 tomorrow.


----------



## Bolor

High 31 today and humid. Sunny too.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to 19 in the sunshine. Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a bit of a sea breeze here in St.John's.


----------



## Carex

Beautiful, with a beautiful outlook with continuing beautifulness for the rest of the week. Highs of 30 by Thursday which is smokin' hot for us.


----------



## Vexel

Lotsa rain and 18 degrees here


----------



## Dr.G.

Nuts! If Vexel is getting rain today, then we might get some tomorrow. Still 20C and sunny here in St.John's.


----------



## Vexel

Dr. G, this rain is a good thing.. it's reducing the chances of Forest Fires  Besides.. it didn't seem to last long.. well it lasted the morning.. but now it's clearing up. Turning out to be a bright sunny day. I love it when this happens.. everything is so crisp and clean


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, we have had enough rain to keep us clear of any sort of drought conditions. Still, I know what you mean about the "crisp and clean" scent of just after the rain, especially with a bit of the ocean breeze coming in from the Atlantic. Paix.


----------



## Bolor

Currently 27 with humidity at 80%. going to 34 today. I'm sure the humidex will top out at over 40 ... whew ...hot


----------



## Trin86

28C right now. It's goin' up to 33 though. Should be a hot one. :S Glad I have air conditioning in the store.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bland 17C and cloudy here in St.John's.


----------



## Vexel

Cloudy, but crisp morning here in CB. I hope the weather cleans up a bit.. I have Dr. Hook tickets for this evening! hehehe.. good ol' Cape Breton.. gets Dr. Hook... for ROCK THE DOCK! w00000t!


----------



## Bolor

A sticky, cloudy 24 right now. Hopefully we'll get the rain they are calling for. We were supposed to get 40 to 50 mm yesterday, but nary a drop.


----------



## SINC

8 in the sun and headed to 26. Quite warm for our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C here in St.John's at about noon.


----------



## Carex

22 heading for 28. We are locked into the late summer drought. Lawns are browning nicely, salmon are swimming back to the beaches, barbecues are in full swing. Ahh, the dog days of summer; where did I put my G&T?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C here in St.John's, but it was warm enough for the doxies to go swimming in a few ponds behind Admiralty Woods Golf Course this afternoon.


----------



## Carex

Doxies can swim?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, amazingly, yes. They use their long snout like a air hose and paddle with all four paws, and somehow use their long tails like a propeller. It is an amazing site to see, since they are really freaks of nature on land, much like the walrus. Mind you, they are not good swimmers, but they can swim. They are also fast runners, but cannot change direction quickly. I guess it takes a bit of time for their brains to send the info all the way down their long body to their back legs. They are really digging dogs.


----------



## Carex

Our boxer can't or won't swim. Trouble is, her companion is a lab and he swims constantly. She spends many an hour standing chest deep in water watching and barking and waiting for the stick to be brought back to shallow water. And then she steals it!! 

I guess if they had left her tail on she may have a least had a rudder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, a neighbor of our has a black Lab and their best friend has a Boxer. I am told that the same thing happens, in that the Boxer will not go into water deeper than his chest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 20C and sunny now. Go figure St.John's weather these days.


----------



## The Doug

24 degrees with high humidity at 6:00 a.m. - with the Humidex it feels like 33. Clammy & dank. Supposed to rain a bit this morning, so the humidity will probably rise even more. Yech.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning in bright sunshine and a high today of 26. Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C here this morning with a brisk ocean breeze. No humidity or smog for us today, but 20C+ temps will not be here either until tomorrow.


----------



## Vexel

18 degrees and very sunny this morning. A welcome change to the breezy coldness that just passed by in the recent week.  High of 22


----------



## Bolor

Currently a sunny 24 going to 30. Fortunately, there won't be a lot of humidity.


----------



## SINC

Mornin' Bolor. 18 now here and going to 23. I would call that a perfect day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Sinc. 23C here at 5:15PM and it's a perfect day here as well. A bit of warm wind out of the southwest, so no ocean breeze for us here in St.John's today.


----------



## SINC

Good Morning all, 14 right now and a high of 22 for today. another perfect day in my opinion.


----------



## markceltic

http://homepage.mac.com/gcurry/MyWebCam/cedarlake.html There that'll tell ya what's it like down here  .


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot afternoon here in St.John's, with hot sun, 25C, and no wind.


----------



## Bolor

I know it's late in the day, but now I know what hell is like. We have it right here in Timmins ... 32 deg but only 36 humidex. (35% humidity)


----------



## Carex

The perfect weather continues...


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a hot day here in St. John's, with 26C and a 27C humidex. The wind direction has shifted and at nearly 11PM, we are getting a cooling ocean breeze and 19C.


----------



## Bolor

Anothe hot stickey one ... high 29


----------



## Vexel

27 with a high of 31 + humidity. Really sticky.. I'm not a fan  Oh well.. that's what the beach is for.


----------



## SINC

Cool at 13 and struggling to make 18 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 24C here in St.John's with NO sea breeze.


----------



## SINC

Only 8 this morning under cloudy skies. High of only 14 today. The furnace in our house kicked in about 6:00 a.m.

Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at noon, with a humidex of 26C.............going up to 30C with the humidex. Luckily, there is a strong wind out of the southwest to keep things pleasant.


----------



## Carex

Clouded over this morning for the first time in about 3 weeks. Looks like we are on the way to 23 (16 now) and there will be clouds around. It feels humid too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, 28C with the humidex and going up to 31C. Thankfully, there is a strong wind.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning and a high of 18. The sun is trying to break through the clouds. Hope it clears for tonight as I want to see the meteor showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C, with a humidex reading of 30C here in St.John's. Does not look like it shall be clear tonight for the meteor shower. Nuts!!!


----------



## Bolor

10 this morning with a sunny high of 23. Finally coolong down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you sent your warmth here -- 26C/32C with the humidex. Actually, because of all the wind, I think Irene is pushing some weather our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 25C day here in St.John's. Irene is not only bringing us this fine weather, but is headed our way. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Cool here again today. Only 13 and a high of 18 with cold northerly winds. Wind chill makes it feel like 5 degrees out there. Brrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we could use a cooling breeze here today in St.John's.


----------



## MacNutt

Been in the high twenties/low thirties here for weeks now. We finally got a summer after a very slow start (everything is still deep green...unlike the past two summers).

Water biz is going from crazy to pure ballistic. Just like the land prices out here.

Guess I'll just have to cope...


----------



## SINC

7 this morning on the way to 22 in the sunshine. Welcome home Gerry!


----------



## SINC

BRRRRRRRR!

7 in the rain and only struggling to make 10 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bland 19C today in St.John's.........not much sun, not much wind, just calm.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave, we're all the way up to 8 now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 8C?????? Cue Martha and the Vandellas........and "Heat Wave".


----------



## SINC

Not sure I can take much more, 9 now. Phew!


----------



## Bolor

Been absolutely gorgeous here the last while. 24 and sunny today. We need some rain tho' ...


----------



## Dr.G.

It's still a pleasant 16C here in St.John's with no fog at 10PM. We are able to see the moon.


----------



## MacNutt

Hotter than the hubs of hell around here! And it's been that way for about a month now.

Almost midnight out here on the west coast....and the thermometer is still reading 27C where I'm sitting. That's about eighty degrees for you old-timers. With every single window and sliding door open in the whole house!

We can do that on Salt Spring because we have no blackflies or mosquitos, BTW.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C here in St.John's this morning, with beautiful sunshine and a bit of an ocean breeze coming in off of the Atlantic. A perfect day for mid-August.


----------



## SINC

Another very dull and heavy cloud morning here at only 6 degrees. Rain is forecast with a high of only 11 by mid afternoon. Temps are 10 degrees below normal for nearly a week now. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a sunny 21C here at noon. Maybe I could send you some good weather? This is turning out to be an amazing August here in St.John's, with rain only coming late at night, when it does come at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

11PM and it is still 16C here in St.John's. Just had some ice tea out on the back deck to see if the doxies would howl at the nearly new moon overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 16C and partly sunny here at 830AM in St.John's. We actually have about an inch of rain in the forecast which we need. Still, the sun is shining now, so I shall send some of this on to Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Another cloudy, dark morning in light rain at 8 degrees. Will only get to 12 again today, if that.


----------



## Carex

First rain in 33 days last evening. I happened to be out running around in it and it was very refreshing, though humid before it started. 16 already heading for 22. Looks like we could get more showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we are going to get our first real rain in two weeks. It is still 17C, but the rain clouds are here.


----------



## Ena

First rain in over a month here too, but sadly it was overnight. Have been craving the experience. 15 and heading up to 20.


----------



## MacNutt

Same thing here. Came down in buckets last night. I have a metal roof, so I know this.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C here and some rain off an on throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

For todays weather, please see yesterdays post. Will it EVER warm up?


----------



## Dr.G.

It's is going to be another warm day here in St.John's, Sinc, so I shall send some to you via Doxie Express. 2C in Calgary going up to 29C in the next few days. "Help is on the way."


----------



## Jacklar

Its bloody cold here in Ontario.. I'm in Pembroke, north of Ottawa an hour and its bloody chilly.

Nice change but hopefully it doesn't stick around too long. I'm actually wearing a hoody today first time in quite awhile.


----------



## SINC

Currently 9 and pouring rain. We'll never see our predicted high of 12. But the good news is twofold. We needed the rain and whatever Dr. G. has been doing, tomorrow we get sun and 20 then 26 for the weekend. Thank you sir!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, glad to have been of help. My wife and I just were speaking to her brother in Edmonton. He was glad for the rain, but hated to cool weather. We were on my back deck having gin and tonics in 21C temps.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, glad to have been of help. My wife and I just were speaking to her brother in Edmonton. He was glad for the rain, but hated to cool weather. We were on my back deck having gin and tonics in 21C temps.


Dr. G., does the use of the plural "tonics" mean you had more than one? Just asking!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon overhead and it is still 17C here in St.John's. What a night!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful full moon overhead and it is still 17C here in St.John's. What a night!!!


We never did get past 9.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is typical St.John's weather you folks are having. The past month has not been as hot as last year, but we have been having grand weather. The predicted smog that was headed our way from the GTA along the Jet Stream has not materialized.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but cool 13C here in St.John's at 8AM. I am writing this out on my back deck with my iBook and a cup of coffee. I love wi-fi.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and sunny, with a bit of ocean breeze here in St.John's at 1230PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm, partly sunny 19C here in St.John's. Very quiet weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 22 headed for 29 but very windy here in Saskatoon today. Great afternoon for day two of the air show.


----------



## comprehab

Sunny and 24 in Waterloo today


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 130AM here in St.John's and it is still 19C.........a balmy 19C.........very rare for late August here in St.John's.


----------



## MacNutt

I:30AM and it's still 24C here on Salt Spring Island. We have had a tremendous run of warm dry weather since early july. Hardly a drop of rain for the past forty days or so. (we DID have one night of rain...but it was sunny the next day)

And...judging by previous summers...we might just see mostly warm sunny weather for another month or two. It is often nice here right into early October. 

Heck...it's often pretty nice here in February, for that matter! 

Did I mention that there are NO blackflies here? And rarely a single mosquito?


----------



## Makr

17C in Vancouver at 0320 (checks his weather widget) should be a good day for paintballing tomorrow too!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C here in St.John's. Writing this out on my back deck on my iBook, with doxies running about and a glass of ice tea to help start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and it is nearly 1030PM. We had some thunder, rain and loads of fog throughout the day. It is calm and pleasant right now.


----------



## SINC

12 in the rain today, but very little rain. Way too cold for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy, and it is not even 9AM yet. Warm for this time of year, but I am not complaining.


----------



## SINC

11 and cloudy with heavy rains all night, abating by this evening. Struggling up to 15 today.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

It's beautiful here today. The sky is blue, the sun is shining...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., send some sunshine our way. 20C and a bit of rain here in St.John's. The doxies want to go for a run this weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs.F., send some sunshine our way. 20C and a bit of rain here in St.John's. The doxies want to go for a run this weekend.


***sending***


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine predicted for Sat. and Sunday. Thanks, Mrs. F.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's weather forecast --
Saturday A mix of sun and cloud. Low 12. High 21. 
Sunday Sunny. Low 14. High 22. 
Monday Sunny. Low 14. High 21. 

THANK YOU, Mrs. F. This is perfect weather to take the doxies out for a hike.


----------



## comprehab

Clear, sunny, and 20 in waterloo


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful day here in St. John's, sunny, 25C for most of the afternoon and now, at 945PM, it is still 19C with a brisk sea breeze to make this pleasant.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny morning at 11, but showers for later today and a high of only 19.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 20C here in St.John's. My wife just took "the boys" (aka Rootie, Jack and Max) off for a run, while I stay behind with "the girls" (aka Daisy and Abby).


----------



## phil

33C, clear blue sky, sunny here in Recklinghausen (Rhine Ruhr Area, West Germany).
Weather forcast promises temperatures above 27C at least until Friday.

Nice -- and I thought the summer was already over.


----------



## SINC

Hi phil, welcome to ehMac!


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Phil. The closest I have been to Recklinghausen was Cologne back in Sept. of 1972.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at only 6 with a high of 17 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good morning, Sinc. A bland day here in St.John's, with cloudy 17C temps.


----------



## phil

Thanks Dr. G and SINC. 
Yeah, Cologne is just about 50km away from here. 

Once again, nice weather here. I'm sitting in the garden with the Powerbook on my lap and enjoy the last sunbeams here. It's still 28C and a clear blue sky. Great!


----------



## Dr.G.

Phil, I am sitting in my back garden with partly sunny skies and 22C. St. John's is about 12km from Cape Spear, which is the most easterly point in North America.

Der frieden meines freundes.


----------



## cheshire_cat

Not too hot, not too cool....just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, these are the lazy days of a departing summer.


----------



## cheshire_cat

you've got that right Dr.G


----------



## Dr.G.

CC, I do enjoy the ease of wi-fi on an iBook, especially when it is warm and not too sunny.


----------



## The Doug

20 degrees right now. We're getting the remnants of Hurricane Katrina today - the rain is _pouring down in buckets_. We have an heavy rainfall warning in effect (50 to 80mm expected) and there could be strong winds. My soggy shoes and leaky umbrella notwithstanding -- I count my blessings, and think of all those in the southern U.S. who were touched by this hurricane when it was at full ferocity.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 23C here in St. John's at nearly 2PM. And, as Doug expressed so very well, I too count my blessing for this sort of gentle weather compared to the devastation along the Gulf coast.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 19 in the sunshine as we celebrate Alberta's 100th birthday today!


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 22C here in St.John's. My wife, having come here from Calgary, will be taking yours truly and all of our dogs on a hike to recreate the cattle run days along the Edmonton Trail. It is her way to celebrate Alberta's Centennial here in St. John's.


----------



## KreenysMac

It's currently 11°C here in Winnipeg, overcast and dreary. The Red River seems low to me, and there's lots of new erosion along the banks; I live on the river here. Thankfully, there's no moquitos anymore, but that could change if it really warms up again.

I recommend checking out: http://umanitoba.ca/bisoncam/ where you can get a great picture of the UofMB's new Engineering & Information Technology Complex (EITC) ... moving day is TODAY (Sept. 1) -- it's going to be a spectacular complex once all the renovations to the older buildings are completed next year, but having the new building is pretty cool too.

-- Kristine


----------



## Dr.G.

KM, I applied to U of MB years ago for a teaching position, but did not even get shortlisted. Go Bisons!!!!!


----------



## MacNutt

A bit cloudy here lately...but today was back to full summer. 

If things go well, this summery weather will last into early october. If not...then we will get rain.

Then, in late feb or so...we will be back into spring.  

With about two days of snow in between. Or none, if we are lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy. We have had a grand summer so far here in St.John's, and it does not seem to want to go away just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C, humid and thunderstorms and rain for most of the day..............with about 10 minutes of sunshine every hour or so. Go figure???


----------



## SINC

19 and humid here with light showers forecast. Might make 22 by this afternoon.


----------



## Ramboman

It's 22 and mostly sunny here in Toronto today and they are calling for 23-25 and sun for the long weekend! WooHoo!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 22C here in St. John's as we approach 9PM. Very strange, indeed.


----------



## SINC

Same temperature here at 5:23, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

21.5 going on 10PM Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Still 21 here at 6:17.


----------



## Dr.G.

21.4C at 1034PM.........but the humidity is breaking and there is a cooling sea breeze. I wish I could send some of this down to the Gulf Coast.


----------



## SINC

20 in bright sunshine. A near perfect day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here as well, Sinc. We are not in perfect harmony.


----------



## SINC

Only 7 here this morning and not getting much better with a high of 11 in the rain. Quite cool out this morning with the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and mostly sunny with a bit of wind here in St.John's. Fall can't be far away, but these last days of summer are great.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 18C here in St.John's at 1035PM. Time to take the doxies out to Churchill Park for a short stoll.


----------



## SINC

Cold and rain continue. Blah.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I were sitting out on out back deck looking at the stars. Very romantic.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning and cool. Trying to rain under heavy cloud. Struggling to 12 for today's high.


----------



## Dr.G.

A booming thunderstorm just passed overhead and it poured for about 20 minutes. Now, all is calm, quiet, and cloudy with 17C temps. The doxies hid under the blankets during the boomers.


----------



## Carex

Overcast right now. Hoping it clears and gets up to the predicted high of 23 for the "we are finished rebuilding our decks party" we are hosting later on today.


----------



## SINC

This rainy cool day has prompted me to go fishing in the trout pond out near Morinville. Now where did I leave those worms?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, after a heavy rain storm, I usually go up and down the cul-de-sac collecting worms that have been washed out of the gardens. People ask me if I am going fishing, and I say "No, just collecting worms for my garden." I don't mind holding a bunch of worms in my cupped hands, but I can't hook one that is alive.......which explains why I have only been fishing once in my life.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., there are many other ways you can fish without having to hook a live worm. I often use a small piece of marshmallow, a single niblet of corn or simply some red wool wrapped around the hook. Of course there are artificial lures as well.

I also only use barbless hooks to prevent injury to the fish as I release all I catch but for two a year. One walleye and one trout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I took my son fishing at a local pond when he was a little boy. I had two small rods, and a red/white bobbin at the end of each..........but no hook. We had a grand time "fishing"............even though to this day he does not know that we never had bait on a line with no hook.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cool in Toronto today. Not quite reaching the predicted high of 26. I think we're at 21. It really feels like fall. The light streaming in my back windows has changed. The shadows are getting longer and the light is less intense. I love autumn.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I took my son fishing at a local pond when he was a little boy. I had two small rods, and a red/white bobbin at the end of each..........but no hook. We had a grand time "fishing"............even though to this day he does not know that we never had bait on a line with no hook.


I think you meant "bobber" Dr. G., a "bobbin" is something in a sewing machine, but it did provide my daily chuckle!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I always knew it as a "bobbin", in that we used empty spools of thread for these when I was a child. Of course, we went "fishing" in the Flushing Meadows, where no fish have lived for years. Thanks for the educaiton.

15C and rain here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., these are bobbins:










and this is a bobber:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I know the difference on sight, but I always called the red and white bobber a bobbin. Not too many fishing holes in my neighborhood in NYC. Not too many trees or grass either, if I recall. I showed my son my old apartment on google.maps, and even though he was there when he was 3 1/2, he does not remember it at all.


----------



## The Doug

It's a mid-September hot spell -- 28 yesterday, 30 today, 30 tomorrow, overcast with a chance of showers.


----------



## SINC

Only 5 here this morning with showers and a high of 16. Still below normal temps for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

A very dark and cloudy morn at 6 degrees and only getting to 13 today. Supposed to be nice on the weekend for our fishing trip though!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C here in St.John's with some strong breezes. Tomorrow shall be 20C, so I might not go fishing, Sinc, but golf is a strong possibility. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

30+ here in the Ottawa Valley, with storms brewing. Fortunately cool at night, however. And in my basement office.


----------



## SINC

5 here this morning and the clouds are finally starting to break up. A high of 13 in the sun this afternoon and them up to 19 on Saturday, Sunday and Monday. Perfect weather for our fishing trip on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and a bit of rain on the go here in St.John's. Hurricane Ophelia is forecast to hit here on late Sunday and into Monday. We shall see.


----------



## cheshire_cat

a nice 19 degrees here in T.O. with rain happening already.

get out those duckies!  

what are peoples plans for the weekend?


----------



## Carex

It actually rained here last night and it is still thinking about it. Very odd for the west coast 

The predicted highs are also not that high (17). Where is our Indian Summer???


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, your "Indian Summer" is on this coast. Yesterday we were in the low 20's with clear blue skies, and today it is 19C and humid, with a dusting of rain off and on.


----------



## The Doug

It's supposed to be cool and rainy all weekend -- and _whoa nelly!_ is it pouring right now. Still, I'm sure this is nothing compared to the precipitation expected in Newfoundland and Nova Scotia today. Batten the hatches!


----------



## Dr.G.

We are ready here in St.John's.


----------



## CubaMark

Too dark for photos, but here's what's happening in the Maritimes right now with Ophelia:


Seems a little wet and blustery, but not so bad... have to head out in a few minutes and deliver the credits for a friend's film that appears in tomorrow's showings in the Atlantic Film Festival (a 1-hour doc on Kenneth Leslie called <b>God's Red Poet</b>)

I'll take the camera along to see if anything out there is worth shooting...


M


----------



## Dr.G.

We have been warned here that if this storm moves eastward and bypasses Halifax it shall REALLY pound St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain here in St.John's at 11AM.......but no really strong winds yet. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

Lovely fall day here again. Clear with a little breeze from the north. Highs of 21 lows of 8. 

I saw a photograph on the G&M webpage showing snow falling in Cremona, Alberta (north of Calgary). All I have to say about that is tee hee hee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 15C here in St.John's. A perfect day to work outside in the garden.


----------



## Carex

There weather has been wonderful and very September-like. Clear, sunny days with highs in the low 20's; cool nights with lows hovering around 9-10. My ultimate weather range. And no tourists to boot!! I love September on the Island. 

Unfortunately, rain is on the way. Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 15.5C here in St. John's and it is nearly 11PM. Strange....


----------



## SINC

We've dropped from 2 to 0 since I arose at 5:00. The sun is now out under clear skies and we will get to 12 today, maybe more.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 20C here in St.John's at 130PM. There is a strong wind, but it is balmy, even with no sunshine. Strange.........


----------



## RevMatt

A stunningly beautiful day here in the Ottawa Valley. The wind is cool, but the sun is warm and the sky is clear. Very nice, after 2 straight days of rain.


----------



## SINC

6 here at noon, halfway or so to the revised promised high of 13. Bright sun but a very cool wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amnazing, it is still 19C and it is 530PM. Very strange for here and for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Barely above freezing at 1 this morning under cloud cover. Supposed to be 16 in the sun today. If it looks like it might, I may just head out to Elk Island Park for an evening BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bland 11C here in St.John's this morning. Nothing to write home about, as the old saying goes.


----------



## Carex

Thick fog. Only 3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is peaking out, but it is only 12C here at lunchtime. No fall colors yet, however. Someday soon...........


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 12C, but we had a fine sunny day when the 16C felt like a blessing. Fall is certainly in the air and shall be here soon. I love Fall, so I am anxiously awaiting the changing colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy 16C here in St.John's, with possible thundershowers later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit a sunny 16C here in St.John's this afternoon. It was warm enough to take the doxies for a walk behind a local golf course where there is a small pond where they love to swim. The water was actually warm, due to a lack of wind. This is atypical for us here in St.John's for this time of year............and there is more of the same for the next few days. Strange.........

There seems to be a shift in the weather here, with a cooler early June and a warmer early October.


----------



## SINC

7 here and still raining. Forecast to turn to snow by morning with a high tomorrow of only 5. HELP! This is happening way too soon. Normal temps are 13 to 15 qt this time of year.


----------



## The Doug

They say we'll hit 25 degrees today, up to 27 tomorrow -- 24/25 through Wednesday with clear blue skies all the way. This is unseasonably warm, way above the norm of 16 degrees for this time of year, but nobody's complaining. 

I wonder what's in store for us this Winter...


----------



## ice_hackey

It's cooled off to a 36 deg Celsius in Dubai.
My glasses no longer steam up when I step outside.

3:14pm


----------



## Dr.G.

ice hackey, what brought you to Dubai?


----------



## The Doug

And don't say "a plane".


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, that would be easier than flapping his arms, however.

12C here in St.John's on a bland Sunday morning. The sun is trying to come out from behind the clouds. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

1 this morning, struggling to 5 in rain and heavy overcast. A very dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C here and the sun is finally starting to shine. No fall colors, however. In time.....


----------



## SINC

Our neighbours Mountain Ash is in its full splendor. Must take the camera out and shot it for all to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We get great Fall colors here as well, Sinc. It has not been colder than about 6C so far this Fall, so the leaves won't start changing just yet.


----------



## Carex

10C, overcast and rain. Unsettled fall weather is upon us. Nice one day, yucky the next.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy but sunny 17C here in St.John's going on 230PM. A fine day for a hike with you know who.


----------



## SINC

Here's that Mountain Ash tree I mentioned:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that tree is called a dogberry tree here in St.John's, or a ronan tree for those from England. We have one growing next door, and it is still as green as can be.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I went for a brisk (i.e., fast-paced walking) walk around the neighborhood for 30 minutes with Jack and Max, who walk very quickly. It is still 14C at just after 8PM.


----------



## Bolor

Weather here in Timmins has been gorgeous for the last two days ... sun and 24 deg. Tomorrow is supposed to be 26 with only 30% chance of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, take away about 5-10 degrees and you have the weather here in St.John's. Amazing how much warmth the sun still has so that even a 14C day is great to go out hiking or working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

You folks east of us missed a beautiful sunrise. Hopefully, it continues to shine all the way from St.John's to Salt Spring Island.................or, as they say here in ehMacLand, "Between The Rock and a hard place". Paix.


----------



## The Doug

East of you?  

'Twas a beautiful sunrise here as well. We're well on our way to 26 today, 28 tomorrow. Temperatures should gradually fall (e.g. go back to normal) over the course of the week.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

summer is officially over as I took my sailboat in from the beach
golf clubs, however, still always remain in the trunk of my car
when clubs come out of my trunk, autumn is at a close


----------



## SINC

A very chilly -7 here this morning and only climbing to 8.

Time to start thinking about winterizing the motor home methinks.


----------



## Bolor

That 30% chance of rain just became 100% 
So it's going to be hot and muggy to. Humidex at 29
Temps falling drastically by Friday ... 8 deg C
Oh well, after all it is Timmins where we usually go from winter to spring to winter (this year being the exception)


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a humidex reading?!? Remember this sort of weather this winter.

It is nice here in St.John's, with sunny skies and 15C. There is a large cruise ship in the harbor, and an even bigger one (4000+ people aboard) coming tomorrow when it will hit 18C. People are amazed when they come to St.John's in the Fall expecting to see fog and/or cold rain. Sorry to disappoint, but these ships do wonders for the local economy.


----------



## talonracer

It's COLD! It's actually trying to SNOW outside!!!!

NOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SNOW??????? Keep in on your side of the country, TR. Free coffee for the rest of your life if you don't sent that snow east. I am outside with my iBook, in the sunshine, on my back deck, with doxies running about. It is TOO early for snow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, tried to send out the doxies to find you, but I had to point to the west to show them the way (see the shadow of my finger). They are refusing to go, choosing instead to stay here and play in the sunshine. Sorry.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=460960329203


----------



## Dr.G.

TR, they are finding your scent....................and seemingly finding you under a pile of snow. Hang in there, for they are digging dogs, and shall dig you out.


http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=550028529203

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=140428529203


----------



## Dr.G.

Tuesday's forecast for St. John's -- Sunny with cloudy periods. Wind becoming southwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 early in the afternoon. High 20. UV index 4 or moderate. 

Thank you, TR. You are a gentleman.


----------



## SINC

-1 on the way to 8 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Carex

8C, overcast, no wind. Perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 21C here in St.John's today, with some wind but lots of warm sunshine. A cruise ship with 4000 people on board docked in the St. John's harbor, with many of them wondering what all the fuss was about, in that they were forewarned that the weather here in St.John's was unpredictable (which it is).


----------



## SINC

8 in bright sunshine this afternoon, but a very cold wind makes it feel like -4 at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, strange to think of a windchill in October.


----------



## SINC

Strange, but true applies here.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife, who is from Calgary, says that over her time there growing up, there was not a single month, including July and August, that did not have some snow fall. She could attest to the fact that at least once, some snow fell every month of the year.


----------



## MacDoc

Stranger yet for it to be 83 with smog in Toronto  ......in OCTOBER!!










Yes that's a welcome 50 or so coming our way soon.....bout time.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, certainly not as warm here in St.John's, but the air was clear and fresh.


----------



## The Doug

Another very hazy and warm day is in store for us here; it should hit 27 this afternoon. I'll echo MacDoc's comment -- I heard talk of smog warnings on the radio. Very, very strange for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A more typical cloudy, mild 15C day here in St.John's. No sun for today, I fear. Still, yesterday was a day to "write home about" as the old NL saying states. Paix.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning with the sun just beginning to breach the horizon and up to 12 but with 20 k winds again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps are dropping as we speak. It is now 13C and it going down to 6C tonight. Luckily, Saturday's temps are back to an atypical 20C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Here on the morning news, they predicted a high of 8 in St. John's today. Perhaps they were right?


----------



## Carex

Rain rain go away, come again some other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 11C here as well, Carex. Luckily, Salt Spring Island is sunny and 25C, just as it always is year round.


----------



## Carex

Yes, there is always a sucker hole over Salt Spring isn't there. Must be because they pay higher taxes??


----------



## Bolor

Our nice weather left us rather suddenly. 10 yesterday and it is struggling to get there today with rain and high winds both days. Warmer tomorrow with more rain


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy and 12C here in St.John's this morning. No sun to be seen today.


----------



## macbruce

Sunny and warm 16C here in Brockville this morning. Going up to 25C by this afternoon.


----------



## Carex

Overcast, rain, highs of a whopping 13C predicted.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -1 with heavy frost. Going to 13 later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frost??? We still have flowers growing in the garden, so please keep that sort of weather on your half of the country, SVP. Merci.


----------



## Carex

No no no no. Please keep it on the other side of the Rockies thank you very much. Oh, wait, the grass is still green here (and will be all winter).


----------



## SINC

'Tis 11 here now and that will be our high for tomorrow in the rain.


----------



## Bolor

Hmmm. this thread ended up on page 2

We had snow this morning and it hasn't gotten over 2 today. Quite a change from the other day. Supposed to be better on the weekend


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, maybe it is time to send the Doxie Emergency Team out your way with your hot chocolate.

This morning, my wife and I have the doxies and Max out for a run in Churchill Park. It was 715AM and about 7C. Now, at nearly 6PM it is 17C. Strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now nearly 1230AM and it is 18C. Balmy breezes are coming in through the window. Very strange weather indeed.


----------



## Carex

Go to bed young man!! 

10C here at 8:48 pm. Rain for the weekend it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wake up, old man. It is 19C here in St.John's and it is not even 9AM. Carex, what are you doing still in bed????


----------



## The Doug

Rainy, cool weekend here -- 12 to 14 degrees today and tomorrow. It actually feels like Fall this morning, which I like. Some leaves have come down but in keeping with the oddly warm weather of late, there's just the slightest hint of a change of colour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, the same situation here in St.John's re the fall color. We have an ivy vine that has turned red, but nothing else. Strange..........


----------



## SINC

0 this morning in bright sunshine and nary a cloud in that Alberta blue sky. Lovely fall day capping out at 12 this afternoon.


----------



## Carex

> Carex, what are you doing still in bed????


Well, being that you posted that at 3:15 am my time, if I wasn't in bed, some people around here would be wondering what I was up to! Before 9 am indeed, Mr. Smarty "I've Got my own time zone and it's better than yours" Pants.

Overcast, few showers, cool still at only 6C but (apparently) rising to 16.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, yes, "I've Got my own time zone", but I have never said that "it's better than yours". Nor have I ever said that the island of Newfoundland is better than Vancouver Island.


----------



## SINC

Now, now boys. Play nice!


----------



## SINC

Another glorious fall day in the sun. 0 again this morning and headed for 13.


----------



## Carex

> Now, now boys. Play nice!


. What-ever!

He never said it was better, but I've heard him muttering under his breathe about all those cod cheeks and flipper pie! 

Going all the way to 13 today under partially cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, if I was "muttering" about cod cheeks and flipper pie, it would be that I don't like eating these items. Some do, but I don't.


----------



## The Doug

12 degrees today, overcast and windy. Slight chance of rain. Should be a bit warmer later in the week; maybe 17 or so.


----------



## SINC

6 under clear skies and headed for 18 today in the sunshine.

Toss in a CFL double header and my day is perfect!


----------



## Carex

How's about "scrunchins" Dr. G?? 

Going up to 13 today with rain and wind.


----------



## SINC

The sunrise this morning was so spectacular I could not resist running out with the camera:


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, "scrunchins", while not my favorite, are OK. I guess that even after 28+ years here in St.John's I am still a "CFA" (Come From Aways).


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny day here in St.John's, with 10C making it feel like Fall at long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

This past spring we had NO icebergs. Here is one to "write home about"

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=649921649203

Sinc, great sunrise. Here is one I took years ago while watching a boat come in the St.John's harbor through "the Narrows".

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=617631649203

Here is a sunset, with the one cannon remaining to protect the harbor from invaders from the sea.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=133241649203

Then there are the waves....
http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=230931649203

Cape Spear, North America's furthest easterly point

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoView.jsp?&collid=412522935203&photoid=492860329203


----------



## talonracer

BEAUTIFUL photo, Sinc!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carex

Today is absolutely beautiful. Tomorrow, the rains will come. I am patching up the boat as we speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

President Franklin D. Roosevelt to Winston Churchill
January 20, 1941

Dear Churchill

Wendell Wilkie will give you this--He is truly helping to keep politics out over here.

I think this verse applies to you people as it does to us:

"Sail on, Oh Ship of State!

Sail on, Oh Union strong and great.

Humanity with all its fears

With all the hope of future years

Is hanging breathless on thy fate."

As ever yours 

Franklin D. Roosevelt


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 6 this morning and headed for 17 with showers today.


----------



## Bolor

It has been 15 to 18 and sunny here for the lat few days. I have been able to get the leaves raked and thegrass cut. Still have to clean out the gardens, I hope the weather holds on.


----------



## MacNutt

Beautiful sunny days out here until today. Then massive rain.

Oh wellll....this is normal when you live in a "rain forest", after all...

Especially during the fall and winter months. At least we are not cursed with mosquitos or blackflies. EVER. 

Gotta be thankful for THAT!


----------



## SINC

4 this morning and a high today of 12 in the sunshine. We'll take it!


----------



## Carex

It's only 6C, and its a bit 'froggy'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C here in St.John's, going up to 13C. Yes, Fall is finally upon us, and the leaves are starting to turn colors.


----------



## SINC

Only 4 this morning, cloudy with showers and headed to 11.


----------



## The Doug

Coolish, quite windy and rainy (it's been raining for the past few days in fact) however the weather should clear gradually starting tomorrow.


----------



## Carex

Wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind and rain here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunderstorms rumbling overhead, with lots of rain and 10C. 
Doxies + rain + thunder = unhappy doxies


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and an uncommonly warm 14C here in St.John's this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

3 in the sunshine on the way to 11. A nice fall day again.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is up to 15C here with blue skies. Fall is here but it feels more like spring. Not complaining mind you.


----------



## SINC

-1 in the rain and only 11 today.


----------



## RevMatt

Gah, it's depressing here. Yet another day of dark, cold and rainy. This weather is why we left Vancouver, and here it is  Oh, well, at least it will go away soon enough and be replaced with real winter, unlike Vancouver.


Sorry, I know you who live there like it, and we liked many things about the city, but the weather in the non-summer months (I refuse to call that winter) was more than I could handle.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, why not come to St.John's. We have 15C with partly cloudy skies and no wind.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr. G - I have thought about it many times. Sadly, Newfoundland is the only province I have never been to. I hope to correct that at some point.


----------



## SINC

Revised forecast for here now says currently -2 and only 9 today in the rain. Funny thing is the sun is now shining and not a cloud in sight. Why is it that environment Canada can be so wrong at times? The guy live on the radio this morning must be able to see the sun and a clear blue sky??


----------



## RevMatt

Actually, radio studios are usually windowless holes in the basement, as they are easier to sound proof that way. But yes, someone somewhere should have been able to look out their window and realise the computer projections they were copying were out of sync with reality.


----------



## SINC

I meant the Environment Canada guy live from the airport on the phone to the radio station. How can HE not know the sun is shining is my question?


----------



## SINC

1 this morning and headed for 8 in the sunshine both today and tomorrow. Then it is up to highs of 14 each day for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Carex

9C, partly cloudy, rising tide. No wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

13.5C with a bit of a breeze, but this morning's sunshine is now gone.


----------



## SINC

Only 2 right now but it will warm up fast in the bright sun with no wind.


----------



## SINC

A chilly and frosty morning at -7, but going to +11 in the sun today.


----------



## Carex

9 C, going up to 16C. Not sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our wind is from the west today, and thus, dry. By Wed. they are predicting very strong southwesterly winds and rain as Wilma comes up right over us here in St.John's. They are already discussing what might be done in the event of storm surges, in that downtown St.John's, such as Water Street, is about 5 feet above sea level.


----------



## SINC

-4 in the sun and headed for 9. Highs near 17 by mid week. Nice!


----------



## Carex

6C here right now and heading to a high of 16C!! Perfect partly cloudy day for daughters birthday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C day here in St.John's. The leaves are all yellow and red, so it is a contrast from the dull skies..............with a bit of sunshine every hour or so, which only lasts for a few minutes.


----------



## SINC

After a glorious fall day of 14 yesterday, we start off this morning at 6 on the way to 17 in the sunshine today. Nice. Real nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis the quite before the storm. A bit of sunshine and a light breeze. By this time tomorrow, I expect to see things flying through the air here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here it comes...............heading due north.................right at us here in St.John's.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

Summer returned to our area yesterday with a high of 19. Today will be 14 in the sun again. Great fall so far.


----------



## Carex

Cool, 0 C. Ouch. I can see the moon overhead though so it must be relatively clear.


----------



## redheadgod

-10 and snow, weee haaa let the snow come!


----------



## Mrs. Furley

redheadgod said:


> -10 and snow, weee haaa let the snow come!


Wow!!! You're in Finland...? That's so cool!
Enjoy the snow!


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr. G., how's the weather there? Everything okay?


----------



## The Doug

Cold and rainy again today, but it should begin clearing this evening.

The Eastern Townships, Beauce, Gaspé, and some other areas in Quebec got up to twenty centimetres of wet snow overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., more wind than predicted and less rain, which is fine with me. Of course, the doxies do NOT like this sort of weather, especially Daisy, who has no fear of being blown away with all the pups she must be carrying.


----------



## Mrs. Furley

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs.F., more wind than predicted and less rain, which is fine with me. Of course, the doxies do NOT like this sort of weather, especially Daisy, who has no fear of being blown away with all the pups she must be carrying.


I have an image in my mind of the doxies' ears blowin' in the wind. But they're scowling...not smiling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrs.F., re Daisy and her blowing ears, think of Dumbo. As for the others, they face downwind to avoid this flapping.


----------



## John Neu

*Weather*

I'm 82 years old and have lived in Ontario since 1930. I've experienced all sorts of weather...no one year the same as another. But, there was much more snow in the 1930s than now.


----------



## SINC

Hi John, and welcome to ehMac! 

+2 here this morning in St. Albert and on the way to 11 in the sunshine. Glorious fall weather indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, John. Come on over to The Shang thread and have a free cup of tea or coffee on the house. Be careful not to step on the doxies, SVP. Merci.


----------



## talonracer

Argh! It was cold and dark when I left for work this morning! So depressing...


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 7C as midnight slowly approaches. See you all at sunrise.


----------



## Macman27

It's sunny and 5 degrees out, this has been a good fall so far


----------



## Dr.G.

A bright and sunny 7C here in the afternoon sunlight of St.John's.


----------



## Carex

There is a nasty wind a'blowin' and it is a little cool, 9C. The wind was so bad it prevented us from fly fishing this morning. That is never good, unless you are a fish.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a sunny 7C with a bit of a breeze to move around the fall leaves. I rake a pile and then the doxies smash through the pile, looking for phantom badgers. It has become a rite of spring at our house each fall.


----------



## SINC

Our sun did not materialize yet today and cloudy with a brisk north wind makes it a very cool 9 this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny, but cool 6C morning here in St.John's. Leaf raking day for me. Paix.


----------



## The Doug

Frosty morning here, and the sky is completely clear. We should see about 7 degrees later today, up to 12 tomorrow. 

I think this would be a good time to start raking leaves -- the Silver Maple in the back yard has already dropped most of its leaves. The Norway Maple in the front yard hasn't even started to change colour yet. Hmm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, trade you some leaves................we have a great many Chestnut tree leaves which are really yellow..........and big.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -7 on the way to a sunny +10.


----------



## Carex

Very fall-like


----------



## SINC

+1 at 4:00 a.m. and on the way to 17 in the sunshine. A perfect fall day if I do say so myself!


----------



## talonracer

*4 AM!???* Sinc, what's the matter with you!? 

I know that's you getting up, not getting to bed!!


----------



## talonracer

Tis sunny and a lovely +6 this Calgary morning. Think I'll open the windows, make some coffee and put on a little jazz.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to 8 in the sunshine. Not bad for November 1.


----------



## The Doug

A bit rainy today but the temperature should hit 16 as it did yesterday (now _that_ was a nice day).


----------



## SINC

Well, forget the sunshine, but no wet stuff and we got to 13. Pretty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild night, with nearly 10C temps and no wind.


----------



## SINC

Plus 1 this morning and a high of only 4 today, although the sun is supposed to shine. Not bad for November in Alberta.


----------



## RevMatt

Pure fall here. Grey, often wet-ish, and cool. Sun is not looking likely today.


----------



## SINC

It is now just light enough to see that there will be no sun again today, despite the weatherman's assurance there will be. How does this guy at Environment Canada do it? Surely he has a window?

All he ever does is gripe about me calling him Shirley.


----------



## Dr.G.

It actually feels like late Spring here in St.John's. I was out in shorts raking leaves and washing my car. At 1PM it is 16C here at my house.


----------



## mr.steevo

Hi,

It rained here last night. It didn't seem to freeze either. And this is Edmonton?

s.


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon and the sun is trying to break through. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Late afternoon here in St.John's, and there is no more sun. Still, it is 15C, so there is a nice breeze to blow around the colorful leaves.


----------



## Macman27

A lovely overcast day here in the 'Shores. about 6C or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

The weather at the Shores from yesterday has come here to St.John's, with a bit of sun and 5C. The wind has died down, so it is a nice day.


----------



## The Doug

Windy, 5 degrees, chance of showers today. 

14 tomorrow, showers possible. 16 on Sunday, with rain.


----------



## SINC

-7 and a high of only 2. Very heavy frost and rain is the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still only 5C here in St.John's, but there is beautiful blue skies up above, and full of sunshine. A great day for the races.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A great day for the races.


Watch them here!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not quite the races I was thinking of..............especially since at the end of the race, the losers are eaten.


----------



## MacNutt

Welll...
After two of the hottest driest summers on record (2003/2004)...

We have now had one of the coolest and wettest summers on record. Followed by almost the wettest fall on record!

Oddly enough...the lefty/whackos around here who were loudly predicting the imminent "end of the world", based on this sketchy bit of abbreviated data, have now suddenly fallen silent. And gone back to cultivating their cash crops (arf arf arf).

Geeee...go figure.


----------



## MacNutt

Currently raining VERY HARD around here.

Harder rain than I've seen in...ohh..sayy...two or three years.

But it's just about right, when you go back thirty or forty years. This is normal weather. No doubt about it.

Too bad the left/Lib types have already decided to ignore so much pertint data....just to get re-elected. Their blind and dumb supporters are everywhere!!

Tooo funny.


----------



## SINC

2 this morning on the way to 6 in the sunshine. Great start to the weekend.


----------



## Carex

Lots of rain. Lots of rain and cool. I think it is because of global warming. I'm sure of it in fact. 

Snow in the mountains is good though!!


----------



## SINC

Odd, but it has now dropped to -3 since 5:00 a.m.

Oh well, sun is still forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## Carex

And lows of -10 for you tonight Sinc. Get out the wool jammies!! Course we are going down to 1C, so I shouldn't talk. That's cold for us. Whaaaaaa!


----------



## Bolor

10+ cm of wet snow on the ground. Just got back from St. Catherines ON where it was 18 yesterday. Got caught in that snow storm. Something like 70 accidents in 12 hrs. I'm beginning to hate winter


----------



## SINC

Hey Bolor! Welcome back. Nice to see your posts again.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Sinc. I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, welcome back, Bolor. We are actually getting what looks like tiny snow flakes here in St.John's. The temps are predicted to go below 0C for the first time this season. Still, there shall be no snow on the ground. It is TOO early for any real winter.


----------



## Bolor

*All the snow in China*

snow, snow and more snow. Yuuuuckkk.  
_5 this morning with 10+ cms of snow. and now it's raining. It's too damn early!


----------



## SINC

-3 and supposed to be 0.

Very cloudy and looks like snow, but none so far. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I have a depleted Doxie Emergency Team, but say the word and Rootie, Jack and Abby shall bring you emergency supplies (e.g., your hot chocolate).


----------



## Dr.G.

We actually got a bit of wet snow yesterday, but it was all gone by this morning. It is 0.9C on my digital thermometer. Too cold for early Nov.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks Dr.G. Lets keep them on a moderate alert for now. That freezing rain has turned into snow again and another 10 or so cms are expected by morning. Up to 70 KMs winds are coming too, so that should be real nice.  

I'll take you up on that hot chocolate tho'. (not the hyper stuff. I want to sleep tonight )


----------



## SINC

Another cool day at only -2, but no snow so far. I even got my eyes crossed now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, look outside your front door and the hot chocolate should be there in our new thermal pack to keep it as hot as it was made here in the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

0.5C here in St.John's, but a clear sky overhead and a fine crescent moon.


----------



## The Doug

Wind, big downpour and lots of lightning around 7:00 p.m. here -- infrequent thunder but there was one titanic boom that made the house shake, and it rolled on and on for what seemed like forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly but sunny morning here in St.John's. It was -2C earlier this morning and there was a bit of frost in Churchill Park.


----------



## ladyred

Morning everyone ...

Thanks Dr. G for inviting me over here ...

gonna grab some of that good coffee ...  

Hope everyone has a great day today ..am off to work shortly ... got a 10 hour shift today .. Eeeks ... 

Must go see how many printers and camera I can fix today ... 

ooops ... landed in the wrong post by mistake .. sorry ..

It is windy and cool here in Belleville ..no snow yet


----------



## ladyred

Ladyred is on the hunt for a new avatar ..... would anyone have a suggestion for one?


----------



## SINC

A cool -5 on the way to 3 in the sunshine today. Last night we got a "skiff" of snow, just enough to cover the sidewalks, but not the lawns.


----------



## SINC

ladyred said:


> Ladyred is on the hunt for a new avatar ..... would anyone have a suggestion for one?


Something like this ladyred?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is already getting dark here in St.John's, and it is only 430PM!!!!!!! Beautiful sunrise this morning ...................and now dark clouds overhead with rain forecast.


----------



## SINC

That little bit of snow made our crescent very slippery. The main roads are bare and wet, but our street is like polished glass. A very bad start if it stays that way all winter as they do not sand often here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, drive carefully, mon frere. I know I don't have to tell you this, but we are short staffed here at the Doxie Emergency Squad. 

Our temps are now up to 7C with a misty rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

9.5C and rain here in St.John's. Sadly, as it got warmer, the rain became heavier. Still, I am not complaining in that we do not have to shovel rain................and St.John's gets enough snow each winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 7C at a bit past 8AM here in Canada's eastern edge.


----------



## SINC

-5 and headed for 1 in the sunshine today. Warmer is the forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## The Doug

0 degrees right now -- on the way to the office from the train I saw a frozen puddle. Oh yay.

Showers this afternoon; the temperature should reach about 7.


----------



## ladyred

SINC said:


> Something like this ladyred?


Yes something like that ... a red head girl ...


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to 7 in the rain this morning as I leave for Fort McMurray.


----------



## 2063

cold, rainy, miserable. Guelph is usually so nice to me.

I was going to go into school to work on my many essays, but have now decided to curl up on the couch with my ibook and get it done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Sinc. Wish all those Newfoundlanders and Labradorians well. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Carex

Gale warnings, low temperatures, gray skies and rain. Feels like winter.


----------



## Bolor

Yesterday was nice and sunny until 3:00 PM. Clouded over and we got 10 cms of snow this morning. Then we got freezing rain and now it just a nasty, cold rain. Yuuckk. It'll freeze again later. So far since Friday we have gotten 30 cms of snow. At least I finally got the snow blower going.


----------



## Carex

What's a snow blower? 

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## ladyred

Cold and Damp here in Belleville ... 

Glad I am inside ... Chicken stew simmering on stove ..mmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

I am starting to make the traditional Jewish Chicken Soup for the Doxie Emergency Team to bring to any who are stranded and cold, or those who are merely ill with a cold. Place your orders ASAP, since the doxie team is depleted in numbers due to the birth of the pups.

Cold and damp here in St. John's, which is east of Belleville.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy dark and cold here in NL's 2nd largest city tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool night here in NL's largest city.


----------



## SINC

Drat, the weather widget in Dashboard does not work for FM. And for whatever reason it states it to be +10 in Edmonton. TV now says it is 10 too. Wow! Warm morning for November.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and partly sunny here in St.John's. We shall be going up to 10C tomorrow, which is important for those at the War Memorial here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

-3 this morning. Warming on the weekend.


----------



## Bolor

Carex, a snow blower is an automatic shoveler. I had a hell of a time at first moving the snow with it until the dealer came around and pulled the cord. I asked what all the racket was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I had an 8hp snow blower back in the 80's, but it was not strong enough for the heavy and wet St.John's snow. A 10hp is the smallest blower that can really hit the 30-75cm drifts of snow here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

Fortunately, our snow is dry in the middle of winter. It is wet stuff now tho'. I also have an 8 hp/24" snow blower. It works well on everything bit ice chunks when the drifts freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, ice chunks are the death of most snow blowers.


----------



## SINC

Just arrived home from Fort McMurray. It was +20 most of the way home and is still +18 as I write this! Wow! Some November.


----------



## Carex

Bolor I was just pulling your leg. I grew up outside of Edmonton. My dad bought a snowblower AFTER I LEFT HOME!!! 

Sinc, want to post a bet as to the first deep freeze of the season. I haven't bought my plane tickets home for Christmas yet, but if I do, it will invariably by -40 the day I arrive and remain so for the entire stay.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Sinc, want to post a bet as to the first deep freeze of the season. I haven't bought my plane tickets home for Christmas yet, but if I do, it will invariably by -40 the day I arrive and remain so for the entire stay.


Nope. This year we're gonna order you in some fine weather. Go ahead and buy those tickets.


----------



## RevMatt

It snowed today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It looked and felt like snow here in St.John's this afternoon, but now it is back up to 7C so no snow for Remembrance Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unseasonal 13C with rain here in St. John's at nearly 10:30PM.


----------



## iNeedhelp

In Toronto right now, it's super windy.  <---That doesn't stand for "sad". In this case, it means "cold".


----------



## SINC

Still +1 here after a high of 8 today. but only going to -3 tomorrow. Oh well, it IS November!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still 12.5C here in St. John's, and it is already 12:30AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 10AM this morning it started to hail. We had small split-pea size hail fall for about 5 minutes here in St.John's. Very strange, because while my wife is familiar with hail, having been raised in Calgary, I am not, and I can't remember this long a hailstorm, nor with hail this big. Very interesting.


----------



## SINC

A frosty morning at -6 with clear skies. Hope it is like this in Calgary as we prepare for the CFL semi final, Eskimos against Stampeders. Snow is forecast there for late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that should be a great game. One on my wife's brother lives in Edmonton, and the other brother is in Calgary, and they have tickets for the game. They are both hardy souls, and should survive any sort of weather.


----------



## SINC

Once again I have torn loyalties today as my home province Sask Roughies go against Montreal in the eastern semi. I will cheer for them in the first game and Edmonton in the second game.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but very windy 8C here in St. John's this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-11 overnight and still only -10 with light snow. Odd thing is that it is supposed to be +9 again by Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind has died down a bit, the temp has fallen to 7C, but the sun is still shining brightly, so no one here in St.John's is complaining.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Grey and wet all day in the Niagara Regiion. We're waiting for high winds that are supposed to hit later tonight (90 km/hr).

Ho, ho, ho ... where's the snow?!


----------



## The Doug

BLEH. Snow & rain all day -- it's quite slushy everywhere, icy here & there. The temperature is supposed to rise overnight, to hit 15 tomorrow sometime... with a risk of thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, that means bad weather is headed our way. We shall see.


----------



## Eukaryotic

I can do without any snow until December! After Dec. 1 let'er fly!


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow for Christmas Eve, and then gone by Hanukkah (which is Dec.26th this year).


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny, but chilly morning here in St.John's. Still, with no wind (thankfully) the 2C does not feel that cold. Environment Canada predicts that it shall be 10-12C with rain for the next couple of days. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-4 on the way to +4 with light snow today. Back to plus figures for the rest of the week.


----------



## bhil

A record breaking -29 out this morning. But things are looking up, it is already up to -26.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, are you kidding, or are those the actually readings??? I shall trust you if you say yes, mon ami. It is partly sunny and 5C here in St.John's and people are starting to get into the Christmas mood.


----------



## bhil

Unfortunately I'm not kidding, the Enivronment Canada website now reads -21, but those were the temperatures when I came in to work this morning and when I made the post, respectively.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 4.6C outside of my house but with the sun setting in about an hour or so, it might get down to 0C tonight. Still, -21C for this time of year is hard to imagine.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, you failed to mention that Environment Canada also has you with a windchill of -30C. Unbelievable!!!!!!!


----------



## bhil

Unless you're here, then it does seem pretty believable.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, just thinking of those sorts of temps gives me a headache.


----------



## SINC

Hang on bhil, it has jumped to +9 here when the sun poked through for an hour at lunch. We're back to cloud now but only getting down to -2 tonight. I will try and send some of this southeast to you.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going up to 12C tomorrow, so I could try to send some warmer temps westward as well.


----------



## bhil

Thanks guys, I will check back in tomorrow and let you know if it helped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, bhil. Stay warm.


----------



## SINC

Wow, still +6 here with the low for tonight +9. I blowing to the southeast as hard as I can bhil!


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 0.6C an hour ago, and now it has gone up to 1.4C. Thus, we are on our way to 12C tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-1 on the way to 6 today and forecast for the next seven days is +6 to +8 range. Nice for November. I hope some of our efforts paid off for bhil, Dr. G.


----------



## bhil

Woohoo!! Thanks Sinc and Dr G, all your hard work paid off. This morning it is -5 with a forecasted high of 0 for today and positive temperatures for the weekend! After yesterday it feels like summer outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

bhil, we are at 14C here in St.John's at 12:35PM, so we have some warmth to spare.


----------



## Bolor

Brrrrr. Not as cold as Regina, but still -12 and wind chill at -20. Not Nice. Temps to -19 overnight and high -4. Those nice days last weekend will not return this year I'm afraid.


----------



## SINC

Currently 6 here and still going up to 9. Nice for November!


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 15.5C here in St.John's, but with only a bit of sun. Still, it was a nice day to be outside.


----------



## Bolor

I have a couple of strings of Xmas lights to put up around the roof, But it;s too cold today


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, that would have been the thing to do here today. I HATE putting up the Christmas lights when it is cold.


----------



## Bolor

I hear you. At my stage in life, the cold bothers me a little more than it used to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, with 15C here in St. John's, it would have been a good time to put up the lights except for the wind. I HATE heights up on a ladder in strong winds even more than I hate cold.


----------



## SINC

Clouds have disappeared and the sun is shining brightly. 

I'm putting my Christmas lights around the INSIDE of the front window this year. Since my youngest son moved out, my ladder days are done, thank goodness!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hate ladders, even though I bought a good one last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is nearly 10PM and it is just over 16C here in St. John's. VERY atypical for this time in November.


----------



## SINC

And still +8 here at 7:00 p.m.

Unusual to be sure for November.


----------



## Dr.G.

The temps have actually risen since 10:30PM.................not by much, but here at 10:45PM we are closer to 17C than to 16C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here it is at 1145PM and it is 16.7C outside. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The amazing weather continues. We were out in Churchill Park with the doxies at about 710AM and it was still 16C. Now, at nearly 8AM, it is 15.6C. So, the spring-like weather continues for another few hours here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

As does it here Dr. G.

A very balmy 10 this morning with a mix of sun and cloud. Our high was only forecast to be 6, so we have already surpassed that figure.

Unusual, but welcome weather in November in Alberta.


----------



## The Doug

-6 right now, should skyrocket to -4 later today. Bright, crisp, sunny... and a bit icy here and there from the small amount of snow & drizzle that came down yesterday afternoon/evening.


----------



## SINC

Surged to 12 in the past hour, but my oh my, the winds!

Gusting to over 90 kph and wind warnings have been issued.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parlty sunny with a light breeze and 8C here in St. John's at 2PM. Rain is on the way we are told. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Back to 10, but forecast revised to high of 12 today in bright sunshine. Still very windy but nowhere near the 100 kph blasts of early today, but still strong at 30 to 40 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies and a rapidly setting sun with 7C here in St. John's. I am always a bit sad to see it get dark so early as we approach the winter solstice. Being as far east as we are, the sun shall have set within the next 30 minutes.


----------



## SINC

Just watching the clouds out my office window and they are literally flying past. Must be high winds at altitude as well. Our days too grow shorter and darkness falls about 5:30 p.m. now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is 440PM here in St.John's and I have to turn on the lights here in the house. Still, it is a clear sky, so there shall be stars out tonight, along with a shining moon.


----------



## SINC

It is just now dusk at 5:00 p.m.

In another 20 minutes or so, it will be dark here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have our own 1/2 time zone, but it really should be 45 minutes, because that is the true difference with our location here in Canada's far east.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning on the way to another even dozen again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine here in St.John's this morning, but a chilly 3C.


----------



## Bolor

Well, we got to 0 yesterday and today, but that's it for the mild weather. Highs at -10 for the rest of the week


----------



## Dr.G.

Seemingly the reverse here in St.John's, Bolor. It is warming up into double digits, but with not much sunshine. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Bolor, please cover your eyes for a moment. For the rest of you it will be double digit plus temps for us all week long. Our lawn is even turning green again and it looks like spring. Nice.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning on the way to 13 again today. Unbelievable!


----------



## Bolor

-15 this morning with a high of -11. Current wind chill is -22 ... Brrrrr.
I'm happy for you westerners. You have had your share of bad weather so you deserve a break. Those of you on SSI however ......?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a bit over 11C here in St.John's this afternoon. I shall send some warmth west, Bolor.


----------



## SINC

We broke the record high for this date at 8:21 a.m. at 13 degrees. Now that the sun is out, I'm thinking we will scare 20 as a high today if we don't actually get there. Fantastic!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is incredible. I recall my wife's brother, who lives in Edmonton, calling us on a day that it was -35C in January............which is only two months away.


----------



## SINC

17 at noon! Wow!


----------



## SINC

Darn, we only got to +19 today. November in Edmonton you say? Yikes it's just plain nuts, but we like it!


----------



## Bolor

And we are going down to -27 tonight .... and that's without any wind chill


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, my heart goes out to you and yours who are in those sorts of temps. We have strong winds, with rain on the way, in 8C temps here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## The Doug

-4 today, cloudy. -1 tomorrow... and 5 to 10 centimetres of snow is expected. 

Our furnace is on the fritz this morning, and right now I'm waiting for the technician to show up (and I'll take the day off work _just because_ ). 

The house is cool but not that uncomfortable yet; I'm glad we aren't experiencing cold temperatures like Timmins otherwise we'd really be shivering. Bolor, I'd like to second Dr.G.'s sentiment -- my heart goes out to you as well!


----------



## mrjimmy

Alberta clipper heading Toronto's way.

I hope Mayor David Miller has the army's phone number!


----------



## SINC

Incredible day here yesterday as we broke a long held record at 19 degrees. Possible again today as we are forecast to hit 13, but like yesterday we could easily surpass it. If my lawn keeps growing, it may need one final cut!


----------



## Bolor

Only got to -22 this AM Was supposed to be -27. Temp going up to -8 with an Alberta clipper on the way. That will mean 20+ cms of snow. A winter storm warning has been set. Darn ... I was supposed to go to another community ~150 kms away for the Cancer Society. I think I'll cancel


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I feel for you. We have 9C here at noon in St.John's, with strong winds and rain forcast for later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be careful, Bolor.

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings
5:33 AM EST Wednesday 23 November 2005
Winter storm warning for
Timmins - Cochrane - Iroquois Falls continued 

Significant winter storm for today through Thursday.

This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

An Alberta clipper storm system over northwestern Ontario is forecast to intensify today as it heads towards the Algoma region this evening. Snow is currently spreading across northwestern Ontario and Lake Superior and is expected to more eastern portions of northeastern Ontario by this afternoon. The snow will taper off over western sections tonight but persist through Thursday farther east. Snowfall amounts of 15 to 20 centimetres are expected by Thursday night. In addition..Strong and gusty winds northerly winds behind the disturbance will causing drifting and blowing snow as well as cold windchill values.

Motorists are advised to exercise extreme caution as conditions deteriorate today.


----------



## Carex

6 straight days of fog. Perhaps it will change tomorrow? The world feels like a very small place in the fog. Perhaps the rest of it has disappeared? Can anyone confirm. The fog is so thick in places that everything becomes soaked. Like a heavy mizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, we are still here. There is no sun, but it is 8.6C so there is no snow on the way, just some rain.


----------



## Bolor

We can hear you Carex but we can't see you. Keep talking and we will follow your voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe we should send out some of the Doxie Emergency Rescue Squad to find Carex? At least then he would have a few doxies to show him the way to Enlightenment...........which is in downtown Vancouver, at the corners of Walk and Don't Walk.


----------



## Carex

The sense of smell would be the only way to do it. Sound does funny things in the fog. I will mark myself by rolling in some dead and decaying chum salmon bodies that now litter the local creeks and rivers. They should be able to find me right away. It will be tough in social situations because of the stench, but I am willing to do it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, they are on their way.


----------



## Carex

Unfortunatley, the sheer number of salmon bearing creeks in the area may lead to confusion for the Rescue Squad. I may have chosen the wrong scent to mark myself with. My co-workers seem to be avoiding me too. 

I think I hear some snuffling sounds in the bushes...


----------



## SINC

11 in beautiful sunshine at noon. Bet we break yet another record today! Nice for November, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are a windy 9C going on 7PM. Nice for late Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C at 1130PM. The winds have died down a bit, so it must mean the rain is fast approaching from the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is going on 9AM here in St.John's and it is 11.3C with a light warm rain. This is VERY unusual for this time of year.


----------



## ladyred

Here in Belleville we have a blanket of snow on the ground .... only got maybe a couple of centimeters ..enough to make for messy driving ..


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Ms.Red. Do you have winter tires on yet?


----------



## mrjimmy

Just barely clipped by the clipper. A pretty white blanket in Toronto this morning. It's melting fast though. It's funny how weather reporting has taken on the common fear mongering tactics in the media. I expected the sky to have fallen.


----------



## ladyred

Dr.G. said:


> Drive carefully, Ms.Red. Do you have winter tires on yet?


We will for sure drive carefully ..Thanks Dr.G. ..

I don't think you can call our tires winter tires, but they are all season ones.. 

I still think winter tires are better than all season for winter driving ..


----------



## The Doug

The temperature should hit -2 later today -- it's windy right now, and the snow has started. We'll see if we get the predicted 5 to 10 cm. 

The good news is that they're predicting an high of 10 next Monday so a lot of this should melt off.


----------



## Bolor

We had 30 cms on the sidewalk this morning. Temps -19, windchill -29  
It had to happen


----------



## SINC

1 this morning on the way to 11 and no end in sight until at least Monday. Lawns are once again green. A welcome relief to the onset of winter as we normally have a ton of snow and cold by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, still a bit over 11C here at 11AM, so we are sending out some warm weather and some of your special hot chocolate to ease your pain. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## singingcrow

Yaey!!!!It's SNOOOOWINGGGGG!!!!!  

This is the first time we've had real snow before December! Now my life is complete.    

P.S. -5˙C at noonish.


----------



## SINC

Hard to believe, but here is our lawn taken early this morning, November 23, 2005:


----------



## Griller

Snowy here.

Common sense will serve you better than winter tires. Winter tires can't save people from stupidity.


----------



## Bolor

Temps still at -12 and -19 with wind at the supposed peak of the day. Oh well ....


----------



## Bolor

still snowing too but at a reduced rate


----------



## Eukaryotic

Griller said:


> Snowy here.
> 
> Common sense will serve you better than winter tires. Winter tires can't save people from stupidity.


Today was the first day I've ever driven with snow tires and they were 100% better than the all-seasons I had on before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Singingcrow, while I am glad for you, please keep it on your side of the Atlantic provinces. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my lawn needs mowing but it is a bit wet to try and do this, since I use a push mower which is environmentally friendly, but does not work all that well on wet grass. No brown at all on my lawn...............which in a few months will be under a few meters of snow. So it goes...........so it goes.........


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, come on out to St. John's. We can't provide you with the Paradise on Earth of Salt Spring Island, but we can offer you some warmth, friendship.............and all the doxie licks you can take.


----------



## gastonbuffet

Just walked my dogs.

THEY say it feels like -22, i think it's colder. Damm


----------



## SINC

Our last spring like day tomorrow at +9, then it cools off to highs around 0 to 4. Touch to take.


----------



## singingcrow

Dr.G. said:


> Singingcrow, while I am glad for you, please keep it on your side of the Atlantic provinces. Merci.


I'll do my best Dr. G. But besides the fact that I prefer the snow to the grey wet, it will be my birthday soon, and it doesn't feel like my birthday without the snow. I've gone four winters without. Just not the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Singingcrow, I appreciate your thoughtfulness. My mother was from Montreal, and spoke of her birthdays (in late Dec.) as being bitterly cold and full of snow. Coming from New York City, I never appreciated this until I moved to Canada. If I had snow on my birthday (early Oct.) I would go back to Georgia.


----------



## SINC

Another fine day here in the west at -5 on the way to +8 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 13C here in St.John's at 1PM. I have pansies growing again in my garden. This is normal in BC, but NOT here. Still, I am the last person to be complaining, because I HATE winter.


----------



## SINC

Now that the sun is shining, it is +1 and the high has been revised upwards to 10. Nice.


----------



## Carex

Overcast, dull, showers, +8. In other words, normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast, dull and 12C...................NOT normal.........at least not by late Nov.


----------



## Bolor

currently -8 and still snowing. Another 5 to 10 cms since my last report. Supposed to get to +3 on Sunday with maybe some rain. Yuuuuck!


----------



## SINC

+9 as we enjoy our last day of spring like weather. Temps are forecast to fall rapidly over the next few days to normal November values. Oh well it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 12C here at 740PM, but, sadly, it won't last. It seems as if the warm temps are going to leave us and be sent to those in true need in central Canada. Still, I have some nice pansies to remind me of this atypical weather.


----------



## SINC

Brrr, you can now feel it in the air. But I'm ready to face old man winter now!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still a bit over 11C as we pass midnight and head into Saturday morning. I shall miss this sort of mildness. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Just went out to get the weekly from the mailbox and brrrrr, it's -7 out there. What a change. Darn, summer's over.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and pouring rain. Luckily, one does not have to shovel rain, but our day shall come.


----------



## SINC

-6 on the way to +3 with light snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are catching up to you with 4.5C and rain.


----------



## SINC

Sun just popped out and it's +3. We may hit 5 yet today.


----------



## Carex

Clear, sunny, beautiful and +7.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a bit over 3C here in St.John's as we approach 8PM.


----------



## The Doug

0 this morning, and overcast. A few flakes of snow now & again. 

The temperature is supposed to rise overnight (with some freezing rain, maybe) to top out at +9 tomorrow. 

They're predicting +13 on Tuesday, then down to zero again by Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to -1 so not much change. Light snow forecast but none so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dull 3C day here in St.John's at 3PM. Still, the Grey Cup will see an Edmonton victory which should make Sinc happy, so that should warm things up a bit.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly and it is up to +3 at noon. At this rate we may top St. John's high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, no sun here until tomorrow. Still, so long as the snow stays away, I don't mind the clouds.


----------



## Bolor

Dull and dreary right now. Temps rising from current -4 to +5 in the morning and +9 and rain tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-9 here tonight on the way to a low of -18, but still no snow. Yes!


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a bit over 0C here in St.John's as we approach 10PM. Still, it is a clear sky so NO snow.


----------



## Carex

Snow coming. Bad news. Watch the skies.


----------



## jicon

Carex said:


> Snow coming. Bad news. Watch the skies.


I saw the Olympic mountains were covered with quite a bit of snow this afternoon. (Mind you, with all the fog we've had for so long, its been a long time since I've seen them)

Oh well, so long as we don't get a big dump of the stuff, I'm fine with a few flakes here or there.


----------



## Carex

My suggestion, don't drive the Malahat tomorrow morning. It could all blow over, but why chance it. 

Yes, the mainland ranges were very picturesque today as well. Lots of new snow.


----------



## Carex

And so it begins. The first flakes are falling. Help.


----------



## Bolor

We lost most of our snow ... freezing rain yesterday with road closures and school buses cancelled. It turned into rain and we woke up to a cloudy +10 this morning. Temps are beginning to fall. I think winter will come back tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -14 on the way to a high of only -9. Much more like November weather.


----------



## Carex

There's snow on the roof and a fire in the hearth. My house always gets a little extra it seems than most other folks in town. About 6 inches built up on the deck right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 3C here in St.John's this afternoon with a sunny 10C predicted for tomorrow. I shall believe it when I see it, but if it is true, my Christmas lights are going out tomorrow while I can put them up in some degree of warmth.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -15 on the way to our high of -12 and dropping to -22 this evening. We finally got snow, but only what one would call a "dusting", enough to cover roads and sidewalks but not enough to hide the lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 7C here at 11AM. I am determined to put out the Christmas lights today while it is sunny, warm and not windy -- a rare combination here in St.John's. I hear that the golf courses are filled with hundreds of golfers trying to get in one last round or two of golf.


----------



## The Doug

Windy and very rainy yesterday, and the high exceeded what was forecast. It hit +17 in the afternoon; it felt almost balmy. All the snow we got last week is gone.

Cooling down today; it should bottom out at +4 this afternoon. Maybe a bit of rain here & there later on, but right now the sky is mostly clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we nearly got to 10C, but it was warm enough for me to finally hang out my Christmas lights on a sunny day when there was no wind and my fingers were not numb trying to untangle the knots in the cords.


----------



## SINC

-16 0n the way to -12 with clear skies forecast, but it is much to dark to confirm that yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have your clear skies, and it is currently 9.2C at just after 11AM. In an hour or so, I shall do something that I hate, but have no reason to put off anylonger -- cleaning the outside windows.


----------



## Bolor

currently -12 with flurries. Just a smattering of snow on the ground. Nothing to get too worried about. They are calling for small amounts of snow each of the next five days and no melting in sight


----------



## Carex

Forboding.

Is that a type of weather because that is what it feels like.


----------



## Dr.G.

10.7C at just after noon. A quick lunch and then the windows await my cleaning touches.


----------



## Carex

Doom is upon us in the shape of fluffy white flakes. It is beginning to snow. 

Please, dear friends, do not laugh at us too hard when you watch the morning news. Those 5 cm can be a killer. And it will be -2 on top of all that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my wife lived in Vancouver for a few years, and what we ignore here in St.John's as a dusting (e.g., 5-10cm of snow) was brutal in LotusLand. If in need, remember to flash the doxie signal into the sky. The Doxie Resue Squad will be there ASAP.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have clear skies and an chilly 4C here in St.John's tonight.


----------



## SINC

-16 this morning and staying there for the day. No sun forecast either. I dislike gray days. No sun = no fun.


----------



## Carex

Looks like it was a whole lot of nothing. Just a light dusting. It is -2 though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C here in St.John's, but the clouds have just rolled in to blot out the sun and blue sky. Rain and 11C predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, amazing that St.John's will be warmer than Vancouver for the next few days. Still, I guess outside of Salt Spring Island (aka Paradise on Earth), you folks in lower BC are getting unseasonably colder temps as we are getting unseasonably warmer temps. Very strange.


----------



## Carex

Perhaps someone is looking in a mirror??


----------



## Dr.G.

"Mirror, mirror on the wall, who has the finest weather of all?"
"Salt Spring Island, you dolt!!!" replies the mirror.


----------



## SINC

-19 this morning and we got about 1 cm of snow overnight. High is only -14 but sunshine is forecast. Too dark to tell if that will hold.


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning started off sunny, but now it is quite cloudy with temps just over 11C. Still, my wife and I shall be doing some downtown St.John's (NOT mall) Christmas shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pansies are again growing in my front garden, which has a southwestern exposure. At 11C at 1230PM, if it wasn't so wet I would mow the lawn. About six years ago, this same garden was under a couple of feet of snow.


----------



## singingcrow

It's COLD! And no Snow. A terrible wind in on a very humid day.tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp All this and only -6.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear day with the sun very low on the horizon and -19.


----------



## Dr.G.

Singingcrow, that means the snow and cold might be headed our way. Rats!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, still holding at 11C here in St.John's. No wind and no sun makes it a mild grey day. Still, everyone is out hanging up their Christmas lights and driving election signs into the front lawns while the ground is still frost free.


----------



## Bolor

Sun and cloud and -13 and windchill at -21. Yesterday was even worse for wind. The good news is there is very little snow on the ground.


----------



## SINC

A bright and sunny morning and a very crisp -24 to start our day. Going down to near -30 for the next few nights.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at 1C now but it is going up to 4C, so singingcrow's snow is coming as heavy rain tonight. Merci, singingcrow.


----------



## SINC

-14 this morning and only getting to -12 by noon. Then dropping like a stone with high winds to -21 in the afternoon and down to -28 overnight.


----------



## Carex

Cloudy, 2 degrees, heading to a high of 7. Seasonal temperatures.


----------



## Bolor

Temps are close to normal. -8 during the day and -17 or so at night. Still no snow to speak of but I guess the snow plow man had to have something to do so he came around scraping pavement. The sidewalk plow also scraped up bare walks but they do that quite often


----------



## SINC

Dropped to -16 now and the winds are picking up. Gonna be one cold one here tonight! 5 cm of fresh snow on the ground, so had to shovel all three driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy and cold 1C here in St.John's. So much for pansies still growing in the garden. I fear that they are in shock.


----------



## SINC

The wind chill will take us into the -30s for most of the day.


----------



## Carex

Chilly here too at 3C. It's all relative.


----------



## Carex

Couple days late but still apropos:

Day 2 - Vancouver Blizzard 2005

Chilled Vancouver commuters faced their second day
of winter hell today, as an additional ¼ centimeter of the peculiar
white stuff fell, bringing the lower mainland to its knees and causing
millions of dollars worth of damage to the marijuana crops. Scientists 
suspect that the substance is some form of frozen water
particles and experts from Saskatchewan are being flown in. With
temperatures dipping to the almost but not quite near zero mark,
Vancouverites were warned to double insulate their lattes before
venturing out.

Vancouver police recommended that people stay
inside except for emergencies, such as running out of espresso or
biscotti to see them through Vancouver's most terrible storm to date.

The local Canadian Tire reported that they had completely sold out of 
fur lined sandals.
Drivers were cautioned to put their convertible tops up( so I did),
and several have been shocked to learn that their SUV's actually
have four wheel drive, although most have no idea how to use it.

Weary commuters faced soggy sushi, and the threat
of frozen breast implants. Dr. John Blatherwick, of the Coastal
Health Authority reassured everyone that most breast implants were 
perfectly safe to 25 below. "The government has to do
something," snarled an angry Trevor Warburton.

"I didn't pay $540,000 for my one bedroom condo so I
could sit around and be treated like someone from Toronto."


----------



## Bolor

Good one Carex!!! 
Temps here are at our high of -11 and sunny (Wind chill -17)

Sinc, I hope we don't get your weather, although we probably will in a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got about 5cm of snow overnight, with another 15-20cm predicted for tonight. Of course, once this fluffy white snow is down, in a day or so we shall be getting rain. I am still dreaming of a green Christmas/Hanukkah. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -11 with a dusting of snow. Wind chill -19. High -9 but no warmer than present with wind ... typical for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

-23 on the way to a sunny and clear -8, the last day in our cold snap as much warmer temperatures are headed our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C here in St.John's. We had about 15cm of snow last night, so this might form the layer that will eventually melt away in April. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our promised sunshine has yet to appear so we have struggled to -19. Doubt we will make -8, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have enough sunshine here to send your way. As the sun is setting in another hour or so, I shall send it your way so that you may enjoy a fine sunset. -0.7C here according to my digital thermometer.


----------



## SINC

And it has just arrived Dr. G.

Sun broke through the cloud cover moments ago, thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is is about ten to five here and it is pitch black. Still, the sky is clear, so that means it shall be cold (currently -2C) and not much wind. Great night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to rise this morning, with temps of -1C. Everything is still calm, making the snow from yesterday look pretty.


----------



## SINC

What a difference a day makes! 0 this morning and we have already surpassed our forecast high of -2. Once the sun comes up, we should get even better!


----------



## Bolor

We are supposed to get -5 and sun ... so far, -9 and snow. I don't think we will see above zero temps for a while now.


----------



## SINC

+3 on the way to +7 in the sunshine again today. Nice break from the first cold snap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is an amazing range of temp spreads in just a few days.


----------



## SINC

+3 this morning on the way to 9 under light cloud. Quite a change indeed, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

We should be getting some sun tomorrow and then temps up to about 7C on Monday (it is about 4C now). This is typical temps for St.John's this time of year -- no extremes either way.


----------



## Carex

A little cool at 1C, going up to 7C today. Of concern, is the relative "dryness" we have been experiencing. Aside from the snow a couple weeks ago, there has been little if any rain. The rivers are dead low which is unusual for this time of year. They look like mid summer conditions. As much as we hate to admit it, we need rain in the winter here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, if I could, I would send some of ours. It is 5C and raining here in St.John's. We have plenty to spare. Seriously, I wish you all well. I recall the forest fires of the past couple of years out in BC, and this is, in part, a result of a lack of moisture in the fall/winter. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

-3 here and a tonne of snow. 7 cms last night, 15 cms this morning and it is still coming down. I cleaned the driveway at noon and there is at least another 5-10 cms XX) :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I know that experience. There are times when I don't want to go out four times to shovel, but if I don't, I then have 35+ cm to shovel and that is too heavy to push or throw. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## SINC

A very balmy 4 degrees this morning on the way to 8 in the sunshine. Hardly feels like two weeks from Christmas.


----------



## Bolor

Temps dropped to -20 this AM currently -16 and windchill of -25. As a guess, we got at least 30 cms of snow (22.8mm of precip) since Friday at noon. It has cleared now and temps dropping to -29 tonight. Winter is really hear now. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, except for the extreme temps, that is the typical sort of snowfall for St.John's. I feel for you, my friend. Patience, winter shall be here on the 21st and then we are on to Spring.


----------



## Bolor

-30, clear, no wind. High -19 low tonight -30. Brrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall be getting 100kph winds, 30+mm of rain, but it is now 6C, so NO snow. Bolor, the Doxie Emergency Team is up and running again at full strength, as the pups have stopped nursing for a week. By the new year, they should be able to take on some local runs and leave all of the Montreal and west runs to the Fearsome Foursome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, what might be the relative humidity in Timmins when it gets this cold?


----------



## Bolor

Dr. G Environment Canada says it is 68% but usually it is pretty dry ... in the 35% region


----------



## Dr.G.

How does one make a snowball in that sort of dry snow???


----------



## Bolor

You Don't. After a few days of very cold weather, the snow becomes quite packed. Not quite enough to make igloos, but close


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I am hoping that the rain we are getting today shall wash away ALL of the snow from last week. We shall see. 

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas, just like the ones in NYC.


----------



## SINC

-4 with a high of +4 today. Nice turn around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, we shall not see anything below 0C during the day for the rest of this week, which is typical for us this part of Dec. We shall see.


----------



## dona83

Today RAIN and a high of 4C, low of -1C! Ahhh! Vancouver's gonna freeze to death!


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83, strange, but that is typical St.John's weather, and we look forward to it this time of year, because we don't have to shovel rain. All weather is relative here in Canada, n'est pas? Paix.


----------



## SINC

Our snow is now all gone. O this morning on the way to only +1, so it's pretty much as good as it gets right now.


----------



## Bolor

Our thermometer is stuck at -30. Some pink skies this AM. High today -12 with sun and -6 tomorrow with sun again. That's no too bad. Maybe we have broken the cold spell (he said hopefully)


----------



## diemodern

I used to watch the Weather Network all the time ... and check the site constantly.

Ever since I started working here at The Weather Network, I don't pay attention to the weather forecasts - and now all I ever get asked about is the weather!

D


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, our snow is all gone as well. It is now 5C at just after 8PM here in St.John's, going up to 8C tomorrow with rain.


----------



## SINC

We got another "dusting" of snow this afternoon. Nothing one has to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are getting a dusting of foggy mist right now. All is still with the temps at 4C.


----------



## SINC

Currently 0 with an overnight low of +2 and sun tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 8C here tomorrow. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Bolor

-25 this morning. Currently -13 and -19 with the wind. Sunny for now but snow for tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 8C here in St.John's. Bolor, trade you some warmth for a bit of your sunshine???


----------



## SINC

-2 with a high of -1. Cloudy and we got another "skiff" of snow overnight. The kind you use a broom to sweep off the driveway. Not much to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you some +8C warmth for a "skiff of snow" and a bit of sunshine. It is mild but dreary here in St.John's this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The sun has just broke through here approaching noon. Perhaps we will get higher than -1 and see some + temps. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is almost 10:30PM and it is just under 10C here in St.John's. The fog horns are sounding off of Fort Amherst, so there must be fog down in the St.John's Harbor.


----------



## SINC

-5 and supposed to stay there overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, how about a trade of some fog for some sunshine tomorrow???


----------



## SINC

Keep the fog, Dr. G.

But I will send some sunshine to burn it off, OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, mon frere. It is spooky outside now as we approach 11PM. It is 10C and there is a still fog hanging low.................with only the fog horns outside of the St. John's harbor to break the stillness.


----------



## SINC

A frosty -14 with the forecast calling for sunshine and a high of -8. I have asked the weatherman to send a wee bit of our abundant sunshine to Newfoundland and Labrador for the Doxie population. We shall see if he honours my request.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -13 and windchill at -22 and as high as -27. Our sun has left and heading to Dr. G.. I think some of your warmth has already arrived but you you blew it over here too hard!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is windy, partly sunny and 5C. Thanks for the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the sun coming in the back window is falling upon a herd of sleeping doxies. They are real "sun bunnies", just like their mom and dad.


----------



## SINC

I knew the old weatherman would not let me down!


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with a brisk wind this evening. Good luck to all of you in Ontario with the predicted snow.


----------



## guytoronto

It's coming down hard and fast! At this rate, the CN Tower should be covered over by midnight.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Dr.G. said:


> A chilly 2C with a brisk wind this evening.


When has 2C ever been chilly?  
Don't think it has been above -11C and I'm sure out West maybe colder...

Dr. G showing your age? Or is this a NY thing?


----------



## Dr.G.

AS, it's a Georgia thing. I came here after 5 years in Georgia, where I saw all of 5 inches of snow, and only about a couple of doxen days below the freezing mark. St. John's is a different sort of cold than where my wife is from in Calgary. Still, with a 50kph wind, 2C is cold, especially when the wind is off of the Atlantic Ocean, which is only about 5km from my front door.

My mother is from Montreal and even the cold in NYC did not bother her.


----------



## SINC

A frosty -23 this morning and only getting to -17, but still no snow.


----------



## The Doug

_Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver
Mon jardin ce n'est pas un jardin, c'est la plaine
Mon chemin ce n'est pas un chemin, c'est la neige
Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver..._

Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of snow today. I'm sure my area will top out at around 40 centimetres when it's all over. 

Pro: Very pretty, wintry-wonderland look to everything.

Con: I'm not looking forward to shovelling up the aftermath. Might even have to do the roof too. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

> When has 2C ever been chilly?


Easier to get hypothermia and feel the cold when it's in the range - highest waer density ( just above freezing ) and greatest heat transfer...that's when


----------



## ArtistSeries

MacDoc said:


> Easier to get hypothermia and feel the cold when it's in the range - highest waer density ( just above freezing ) and greatest heat transfer...that's when


Thanks Mr Science....


----------



## ArtistSeries

The Doug said:


> _Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver
> Mon jardin ce n'est pas un jardin, c'est la plaine
> Mon chemin ce n'est pas un chemin, c'est la neige
> Mon pays ce n'est pas un pays, c'est l'hiver..._
> 
> Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of snow today. I'm sure my area will top out at around 40 centimetres when it's all over.
> 
> Pro: Very pretty, wintry-wonderland look to everything.
> 
> Con: I'm not looking forward to shovelling up the aftermath. Might even have to do the roof too. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


Ditto here - time to engage four wheel drive.....


----------



## Bolor

Since we on;y caught the outer edge of that storm, we only got approximately 7.5 cms of snow. A bit more today and tonight. Might add up to 10 cms or so. The temps are a balmy -7


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Mr. Science. It is still 2C with a brisk wind and no sun.


----------



## SINC

-20 again this morning and headed to -13 in the sunshine so once again in Edmonton, it will look like this today:


----------



## MacDoc

I saw some of the Montreal photos - looks like you got about 10 times the snow and the same heavy wet stuff......ugh. 

Heart attack stuff


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is that smoke from a chimney at someone's home, or an industrial plant???


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you are so VERY correct in the warning. Wet snow is murder on the heart if too much is attempted all at once. I usually take hours outside doing this sort of shoveling. Since it is not all that cold, I am able to shovel and think..........shovel and think...........shovel and curse the winter.........shovel and think.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, is that smoke from a chimney at someone's home, or an industrial plant???


Actually it is steam from a small stack that heats water to clean cement mixer trucks at Inland Cement. Normally you don't see it, but when it gets cold with no wind, it billows against the blue sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, steam is OK, but I recall seeing the large Inco smokestacks driving into Sudbury, and wondering what it would be like to be downwind of that pollution.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy day here in St.John's, with temps just over 3C. When it gets cold here in Dec. is when the sun comes out.


----------



## SINC

-14 on the way to -7 under clear skies again today. Winter is very nearly upon us now.


----------



## Bolor

-9, cloudy, windy, just plain nasty. Winds gusting to 30 kph. Oh well I shouldn't complain after all it is Timmins


----------



## MannyP Design

Thought I would share a picture of the storm we had in Hull/Ottawa last Friday. The busses that are stuck in the Hull's portage area were all OC Transpo (Ottawa.)

It took about an hour and a half to drive through what normally takes 15 minutes on a clear day. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

MannyP, here are some pics of winter six years ago.......the winter in which St.John's received over 21 feet of snow.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2005

http://www.kodakgallery.com/PhotoVi...1&sort_order=&albumsperpage=&navfolderid=2005


----------



## SINC

-18 on the way up to -3 today and way up to +4 tomorrow. Looks like it's going to be a brown Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have had a dusting of light snow and will continue to have this until Christmas eve. So, with temps around 0C, we won't have a fully brown Christmas, but there shall only be a cm or two on the ground. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt

It is, for the record, snowing a lot. Again. Good luck, those of you who need to drive on Ottawa streets today.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, I keep trying to urge my son to remember his Young Drivers of Canada defensive driving tactics, especially with so many drunk drivers on the road.


----------



## Carex

Now this, my friends, is west coast winter weather. Check out this forecast.

Today
Rain at times heavy. Amount 20 to 30 mm. Wind southeast 60 to 80 km/h diminishing to 40 to 60 late this afternoon. High 10.
Tonight
Rain. Amount 10 to 15 mm. Wind southeast 40 to 60 km/h. Low 6.
Wednesday
Rain. Amount 10 to 20 mm. Wind southeast 40 to 60 km/h. High 9.
Thursday
Rain. Low plus 4. High 8.
Friday
Rain. Low plus 3. High 8.
Saturday
Rain. Low plus 5. High 9.


----------



## SINC

Carex, I sent you a message, did you get it?


----------



## Carex

I think I just saw it floating by. Thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, you must be dreaming of a wet Christmas.


----------



## Bolor

We certainly don't have that problem. -18 this morning with strong winds. temps falling during the day. Wind chill currently -26


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, that is way too cold for my blood. We are currently at 0.5C, going down to -1C.


----------



## Carex

I will be dreaming of, and receiving, a green Christmas as per usual.


----------



## Dr.G.

Me as well, Carex, me as well. I HATE snow.


----------



## SINC

I'm not real fond of the stuff myself!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, every winter there are warnings with the weather report from the Canadian Heart and Stroke Foundation that certain storms will bring heavy wet snow, and those with heart problems should NOT attempt to shovel. I take my time and I don't mind spending 3 hours to do what might normally take me 45 minutes to complete. I feel it is better to be safe than sorry when it comes to shoveling


----------



## SINC

Having suffered multiple heart attacks, I take it very easy when I shove snow or anything else. I can still remember the pain. Never again is my hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I once overdid it during the winter six years ago when we received over 125cm of wet snow in just 13 days. That was the winter we have over 21 feet of snow. I started to get chest pains for a moment or two, and just stopped. It turned out that I had pulled a muscle, but I was not about to take any more chances that day.


----------



## SINC

I agree that stopping was the best thing to do Dr. G.

-4 on the way to +8 to celebrate winter's first day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C here in St.John's, with very light snow flurries. We shall have a white Christmas, but a green Hanukkah/Boxing Day/Kwanzaa.


----------



## Bolor

Only an hour and a half from the winter solstice and the wind chill is still -21. ~2 cms of snow this morning. Got my Suzie chores done


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we received the same 2cm of snow here in St. John's, and it is currently -1C...........going down to -9C tonight. This is about as cold as I like it to get, which is why I would not survive living where you are or where Sinc lives.


----------



## SINC

A bright and sunny +5 here at noon and thoughts that breaking a double digit record of old is possible today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, after some of the extreme cold temps you folks have been experiencing lately, you are due for a bit of warm weather.


----------



## SINC

As I look out the window after filing my column, the water is pouring out of the eaves troughs. It should be a very pleasant walk for my pint at the local today.


----------



## SINC

Another start to what promises to be a fine day. -2 on the way to a high of +9, so no white Christmas for us.


----------



## Bolor

A little milder for us today ... -8 going to -4. Some snow with that of course. It seems it has to snow when it warms up ... that's the law. The wind is pretty strong too.


----------



## Bolor

Today: Sunrise 8:15 .... Sunset 16:33
Whooppeeeee .... a whole minute longer than yesterday


----------



## Carex

+10, raining. Thank goodness the day is longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold, partly sunny -6C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The sun is just breaking through the clouds and we will be under clear skies by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun just came out here as well, Sinc, but it is 230PM and the sun shall be setting in a couple of hours.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> The sun is just breaking through the clouds and we will be under clear skies by noon.


Sun?? What is that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it is that big thing that starts here in St. John's, slowly moves over the GTA, and them works it way to you. Of course, as Churchill once said, "The sun never sets over Salt Spring Island".....................I think that it was Churchill who said that classic line?????


----------



## Carex

That saying predates Winston Churchill I believe. 

However, Winston's lesser know beatnick brother "Moonbeam" was once heard uttering those very words about Salt Spring Island. It may be a paraphrase from the actual quote which was "The bong is never out on Salt Spring Island"


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the clarification, Carex.


----------



## Ena

Had a thunder and lightning storm here in Victoria at about 5 pm. Rarely get them here and to have it happen in December was very strange. Was frightening too as whole house shook. Rain was running down the street like a fast moving stream for about ten minutes and then it quit.


----------



## CanadaRAM

Ena said:


> Had a thunder and lightning storm here in Victoria at about 5 pm. Rarely get them here and to have it happen in December was very strange. Was frightening too as whole house shook. Rain was running down the street like a fast moving stream for about ten minutes and then it quit.


Yeah. That was extreme. I was in an office, and the doors rattled, windows shook, we're saying: I HOPE that's thunder 'cause otherwise something really big just exploded. No warning: the sky went from overcast twilight to totally inky black in 5 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny cold morning here in St.John's, with -6C temps but no wind.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning on the way to 9 in the sunshine. A brown Christmas and it doesn't bother me a bit!


----------



## Vandave

It's going to be 25 degrees today here in Scottsdale, Arizona.


----------



## Bolor

we will definitely have a white Christmas. Yesterday absolutely balmy that topped out at -2 High today is -9 with wind.


----------



## Carex

No change in our outlook. The widget looks a little boring. 6 days of rain in the forecast, high between 8 and 11.


----------



## Dr.G.

It shall be a white Christmas here in St. John's, but most of the snow will be washed away in the Boxing Day/Hanukkah rain and +5C. Still, I am NOT complaining. I like December rain to wash away the snow.


----------



## SINC

-2 and a high of 7 today and 9 tomorrow. Wow, some weather for Christmas day!


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C here as well, but it might get to 0C and that is it for today. 

Merry Christmas from St.John's, one and all.................where Christmas/Hanukkah/New Year's Day/Valentine's Day/Easter/Canada Day/Labor Day/Thanksgiving and Remembrance Day happen first here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Our high has been upgrade to 12 today. Wow!


----------



## Carex

We are at 14, overcas with rain and showers. Typical seasonal weather, but quite warm. It is spelling doom for our local ski hill. Mt. Washington Web Cam

Two years in a row and no Christmas income for those folks. Yikes.


----------



## Bolor

temps at -8, cloudy and no wind. All in all not too bad


----------



## Dr.G.

At -2C, the inch of snow on the ground shall still be here on Christmas morning. So, we shall have a white Christmas here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Every driveway on our street is bright white as the frost is coming out of the concrete. It is the only thing white in the neighbourhood!


----------



## SINC

Nothing short of amazing. +3 this morning on the way to 9 with showers, but hey, we don't have to shovel it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A mild -1C with last night's light snow of a cm or two nice and fresh to make this a white Christmas here in St.John's. The sun makes it look like a million diamonds have been scattered about. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt

Warm, and pouring rain. Has been all morning, and much of the night. We had tonnes of snow, so there's still lots left. But still, this is VERY unusual weather for the Valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 4:40PM and dark. Still, it is 1C and we had a day of beautiful sunshine. So, Bug Humbar to those who said we would not have a white Christmas.


----------



## SINC

A very dark day with heavy cloud required the use of lights in all rooms of the house today. Very little rain and mild, but it seemed so depressingly dark.


----------



## Carex

toasty warm here at 13C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 0C with no wind. Just came in from a midnight stroll with the doxies (not the pups) in Churchill Park.


----------



## Bolor

light snow
-15 to -10


----------



## SINC

+3 on the way to +8 again today. I can see pieces of blue sky as the sun struggles to rise above the cloud. anything is better than the darkness of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow and +1C here in St.John's this afternoon. Rain is on the way with temps going up to 8C. Bring it on!!!!!!!


----------



## Carex

Three guesses, and the first two don't count.


----------



## SINC




----------



## SINC

-3 and going to +5 again today in the sunshine. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dr.G.

A partly sunny 7C here in St.John's. No complaints here.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and raining here at just after midnight in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-3 and going up to +4 again. Same old, same old.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and a bit of fog. Same old, same old, as Sinc contends. Still, we don't have to shovel fog.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny afternoon but the clouds have moved in to thwart my star gazing again tonight. That makes it every night since I got the scope. Sigh.


----------



## SINC

-7 and a high of +1 today. all in all a fine day for late December.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 3C here in St.John's. Tomorrow shall bring warmer temps, but also rain. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

We're half way home at -4 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C here in St.John's at 1AM..............going up to 8C this afternoon. NOT complaining at all!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is already 7.5C here in St.John's, and we had a beautiful sunrise. However, the clouds have rolled in so there goes our sunshine. Still, there is none of the dreaded snow forecast until Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing partly sunny and 9C here in St. John's at just after noon.


----------



## SINC

Much colder at -12 on the way to -1 today. Lots of frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with sunshine here in St. John's. We should bill ourselves as Salt Spring Island West. It shall not last, of course, but it is nice to have golfing weather, even if I am not out golfing. Took the doxie puppies out in the backyard for their first experience with grass. They romped about like children.


----------



## Dr.G.

7.5C at midnight here in St. John's. Amazing!!!


----------



## SINC

-5 on the way to -3 with flurries forecast for late afternoon, but no significant accumulations are expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and raining here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped, and we have a bit of sun, and an amazing 10.2C outside at 12:22PM. This is more like the west coast rather than the cold east coast of our great country.


----------



## SINC

Chilly here and another very dark day due to the extremely heavy overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful blue sky and sunshine, but the temps have dipped to 6C. Back to winter, I fear. Still, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## JPL

Light but constant snow 16 degress and as I look out it is getting heavier, summer was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Carex

Overcast with wind and rain. +7. Typical winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back from taking the doxies for a run at a local golf course. Everyone finished golfing by 3PM and then the dog owners took over. Still, with a bit of snow predicted by Monday, this springlike weather is over. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

JPL, with 5cm of snow predicted for TO, and light snow overnight, there are 5 huge transport planes on the ready at the St.John's airport to airlift 20 snow plows and over 350 persons to help prevent another GTA disaster. With the Canadian army overseas, we all have to lend a helping hand, especially now that you don't have Mel Lastman as mayor.


----------



## Carex

I think we can send out.... hold on, we can't help with anything related to snow. If it starts raining, give us a call.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, keep in mind that the 5cm that TO is getting now would paralyze Vancouver for days. Save your equipment, you may need it.


----------



## Bolor

Currently, bright cloudy day and -15 ... a bit cool ... but better than the dull dreary days of yor.


----------



## Dr.G.

We went from 12C this afternoon down to just over 0C right now at just past 5:30PM.


----------



## SINC

Still dark and very gloomy. No stars to watch AGAIN tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my the new year bring you many mild and stary nights to gaze heavenward. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Now that's a new years wish I can appreciate. Thanks!


----------



## Dr.G.

A drab 1C day here in St.John's. We have about 1cm of snow on the ground, which is way less than in past years where we could have over a meter of snow already on the ground, with 3-6 meters more to come in the next few months. So, weather-wise, this is the start of a good year.......I hope. We shall see.


----------



## JPL

LOL, thanks Dr G for the hint of Help is on the way! I don't think we will ever outlive that ridiculous scenario. A Mel Moment.
However today is overcast and just nudging 0 at this time, with an expected +3.


----------



## SINC

-3 and headed north to +2.

PDG for January 1st!


----------



## CanadaRAM

Freaking wind.... 

We've been much warmer than usual, with the Pineapple Express blowing through. BUT - we're getting winds up to 70 kmh for the past week. Can't sleep with the howling, banging of windows, and the sound of small cars being blown down the street.

Wife asked me to fix a downspout - (she points out that it was sunny and calm WHEN she asked... don't go there). I set up a ladder to go up - a gust of wind came through and the freaking ladder blew over. 

Downspout not getting fixed today...


----------



## SINC

+1 and that is also our high under heavy cloud. Sun is forecast later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A lot cooler at -10 this morning, but getting up to -2 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and -3 here in St.John's this afternoon. Typical for us in early Jan.


----------



## SINC

I am home to grab my camera as the sheer beauty of the hoar frost on the trees this morning is truly astounding. Film at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sunshine on our fresh snow makes everything in Churchill Park look like diamonds. I am sure that Sinc will concur that nature has a beauty all its own.


----------



## SINC

Yes, it does here too:


----------



## Dr.G.

Unique picture, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C this afternoon.........going up to +8C, but with rain, tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 3C here in St.John's at 11AM. It shall go up to 6C with more rain later today. Still, in central NL it is coming down as snow, so I shall not complain.


----------



## SINC

-5 on the way to +7 today. Will it ever end?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can live with winter rain..............it is snow that I hate. We have some sun predicted for tomorrow, and 7C for Saturday...........with rain.


----------



## Bolor

Our cold weather has returned after a couple of days of 0 to -2 days. We got more snow and temps are dropping to the -20 region. Our Nat Gas went up by 22% and gasoline is running at 1.05.9 grrrrr


----------



## Cameo

I absolutely detest being cold............cannot get warm in the winter. Although I am sure Timmins is beautiful...........I don't know how you survive the snow and cold that I know you get.........I have family up North, just not as far as you. Muskoka.


----------



## Gerbill

20º and cloudy. Looks like it could rain, but it's dry so far today. Some of the deciduous plants are starting to bud. The grass is green - more so than in summer, as it has adequate moisture. Two different species of hummingbird on the feeder today - several individuals of either species.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> Our cold weather has returned after a couple of days of 0 to -2 days. We got more snow and temps are dropping to the -20 region. Our Nat Gas went up by 22% and gasoline is running at 1.05.9 grrrrr


Consider yourself lucky Bolor. Our Nat Gas went up 61% in September and they have just applied to boost it by another 63% in Feb. My budget billing is now $199 a month and climbing. Good thing Ralphie deregulated the stuff or I would be paying more!


----------



## SINC

A cloudy morn with a temp of -1 on the way to only +1, so little change. flurries are forecast, but so far it does not look like snow.


----------



## HowEver

Who started this thread?


----------



## Dr.G.

HowEver, it was MacNutt. "I don't think that this will ever turn into a monster thread like Dr. G's "Shangri-la Clubhouse"...but I think that it could be an interesting way for all of us to compare notes on what is happening weather-wise in our particular neck of the woods, on any given day."


----------



## SINC

The starter of every thread is listed right below the title on the menu page of the category, but for some reason Macnutt's name was dropped when the board was redesigned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, same thing happened to The Shang thread. Still, both threads survive and prosper to this day.


----------



## SINC

I had not noticed that Dr. G.

Guess I am not very observant. Either that or so used to the thread that I see your name and that of Macnutt in spite of their disappearance.


----------



## Carex

Warm and clear for now. Rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Warm and clear for now. Rain on the way.


Nice to see a change is on the way!


----------



## MacNutt

SINC said:


> The starter of every thread is listed right below the title on the menu page of the category, but for some reason Macnutt's name was dropped when the board was redesigned.


Couldn't care less, SINC. Honest. (the part that really gets me rolling on the floor and laughing my butt off is where it says "Honorable Citizen" under my name. Too funny)


And it's been lovely and warm out here since just before Christmas. Low to mid teens on many days. But LOTS of rain.

Cherry blossoms are just peeping out right now. Should be in full bloom in a week or two. I'm sure glad winter is pretty much over. Three weeks of near freezing temps really knocks the heck out of our westcoast foliage. The orange tree took quite a hit in december.


----------



## Carex

Yes, it has been warm, it's very warm today, too warm. I think there may be a conspiracy.


----------



## SINC

Hey Macnutt! Howdy stranger, where have ya been?


----------



## MacNutt

Busy. REALLY busy.

And yourself?


----------



## SINC

Me three. Starting a new company is no easy task! Another great day here at +5 again. This may turn out to be the winter that wasn't.


----------



## MacNutt

The west certainly must be warm this year if a guy who lives NORTH of Edmonchuck is commenting on it!:heybaby:


----------



## SINC

MacNutt said:


> The west certainly must be warm this year if a guy who lives NORTH of Edmonchuck is commenting on it!:heybaby:


I'm livin' it man!


----------



## MacDoc

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 9C here in St.John's this morning, and this is NOT typical weather for us in early January.


----------



## SINC

-2 and stayin' there for the day. The flurries forecast yesterday did not materialize and still no snow. Amazing for Edmonton area after the first week in January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is now 10C here in St.John's which is also amazing for us this time of year, because it is taking most, if not all of the snow away as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

11.4C at just after 1PM here in St. John's. It's raining, but this just takes more and more of the snow away which is very helpful.


----------



## SINC

Still -2 at 10:00 a.m., but the forecast has now been revised to +1 today. And oh yeah, we got about 10 flakes of snow this morning.


----------



## Bolor

-16 and cloudy. Not going to get much warmer


----------



## Dr.G.

11.6C and pouring rain. My neighbor is from Vancouver, and she says that this is like the weather there in the winter. Still, for most of next week we shall be in a range of -3 to 2C. Such is Life here in St.John's. If you don't like the weather, wait a few hours for it to change.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 12C at 330PM, making us Canada's warm spot for the day. However, it is now 11.7C, so the temps are going back down to a normal range for us here in St.John's. Still, it was a nice day, in spite of the rain.


----------



## MacNutt

Your neighbor is correct, Dr. G. Much of the winter out here on the best coast is low teens and rainy. That's what it's like here right now as I type this.

And there are all sorts of buds and flowers just starting to pop out. Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## SINC

Believe it or not it is now snowing, but only a bit. Enough to cover the sidewalks, but not the lawns.


----------



## MacNutt

I saw a photo of snow once. Looked cold.


----------



## SINC

If it keeps falling at the current rate, we should have, oh say, perhaps 1/1000th of an inch by supper time!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now nearly 5PM and it is still 10C. The rain has stopped, but it took almost all of our snow. Given the amount of snow that can fall in Jan/Feb/March (10-20 feet), this is a bonus for the end of the first week in Jan.


----------



## MacNutt

Dr.G. said:


> It hit 12C at 330PM, making us Canada's warm spot for the day. However, it is now 11.7C, so the temps are going back down to a normal range for us here in St.John's. Still, it was a nice day, in spite of the rain.


Warm spot for the day?

One day Environment Canada may set up a weather reporting station here on Salt Spring Island. When that happens the frantic rush to buy land here will probably turn into something of biblical poroportions.

My outside thermometer is reading 15.7 right now Dr. G. And it's still rising.

Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## SINC

Darn, it quit already and didn't even cover the lawn.


----------



## SINC

-12 and on the way to +1. We got several flakes of snow on and off yesterday, but still not enough to hide the grass on the lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dull 2C day, with the hope of some sun later in the day. C'est la vie.


----------



## Carex

It isn't raining... yet. Still cool (0C) but going up to 9.


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> It isn't raining... yet.


Give it time!


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> Give it time!


You are right, it is only a matter of time!! I see the wind is starting to pick up a little already.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning, but we're going to put a + sign in front of that number by this afternoon. Incredible weather for January.


----------



## JPL

plus 1 presently, overcast but becomming SUNNY and going to get warmer as the week progresses:clap: Lokks like we will get rid of the snow again.


----------



## RevMatt

Coldish, and snowing to beat the band (whatever that expression means.)


----------



## SINC

RevMatt said:


> Coldish, and snowing to beat the band (whatever that expression means.)


Only to happy to oblige RevMatt:

http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bea2.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I should send you the book about Newfoundland and Labrador expressions that deal with weather. You would find it fascinating. Sadly, it is out of print, but I always keep my eye out for a copy of this book int the used book stores.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny +1C here in St.John's at 230PM.


----------



## SINC

The sun is just beginning to break through and it is currently +1. The forecast has now been revised to +6 for today.


----------



## Carex

We got dumped on again last night. It is pleasantly not raining today, clouds are breaking a little, warm.


----------



## SINC

-3 and a high today of 0. Great weather for the time of year!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny cool afternoon (1C) here in St.John's.


----------



## MacNutt

raining like crazy here right now. And only about 10C, as well.

Bring on the spring. I'm getting tired of all this rain.


----------



## SINC

Just had to run to the south side of Edmonton to deliver a gooseneck to my installer. (Yeah, I'm a bit out of breath.)

The roads are very sloppy and I had to stop and fill my windshield washers.

Makes me very glad I put on those new CTC "Reflex" wipers. They are fantastic.


----------



## Bolor

We too are getting the milder weather. Hanging around 0 deg. Most unusual. It's been so bad that the gas company had to raise our natural gas prices  I guess they aren't selling enough?


----------



## SINC

-11 on the way to a high of -2 in the sun today. Still very nice for January in Alberta.


----------



## Bolor

+2 today.:clap: Boy! are we gonna pay for this. Oh well, we'll take what we can.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you folks deserve a bit of warm weather this time of the year. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, you must have sent some of that weather our way, because it is 7.6C at just after 830PM. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we are back to 0C this morning, but for Sat., Sun. and Monday, it is predicted to be 8C, 7C and 7C. Thanks for this Vancouver-like weather.


----------



## Bolor

You are welcome Dr. G.


----------



## Bolor

Our weather is finally cooling down from a high of + 3 today. We will have a few cool days before the temps rise again to zero on Tuesday


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, our local paper had as its headline "Bolor Blows a Blast of Blessed Bliss our way this weekend". Your fame is spreading. First Shania Twain makes it big, and now this.


----------



## SINC

-8 and headed for -2 with light flurries today. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Thanks DR. G.
Unfortunately we are now at -15 with a wind chill of -24 at least the sun is shining even if the temp is dropping.
I certainly hope this does not head your way DR. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is almost 10C with some clouds and sun here in St.John's this afternoon. It is warmer now than it was in late November. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Still -8 and high has been revised to -6. Still no flurries although cloudy. Hardly a half centimeter of snow on the lawn and the grass still shows through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have a feeling that the grass on my front lawn is actually starting to grow once again. Maybe it needs a mid-January mow? I would need to take a picture of that, because we usually have 1-3 meters of snow over my front lawn by now.


----------



## SINC

-8 going to -6 with light flurries, but the grass is still showing through the lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and it is 13.2C outside. No snow in sight, which is VERY rare, since our average snow by this time of the year is 332cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, but it is 15C here in St.John's as we approach 530PM. Last year, in the month of January, we had 165cm of snow. So far this month, we have had 17cm. Strange, strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 16C this evening, breaking a record set back in 1955. We were the warm spot in Canada, I believe, other than Salt Spring Island which always has better weather than any spot in the Northern Hemisphere. Still, for St. John's, this was a real treat. Going down to 8C tomorrow and then back to normal temps on Tuesday. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A little cooler at -10 this morning, but in spite of being forecast yesterday, no snow. Sunshine and a high of -3 is the order of the day to start the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, certainly no sun here today. Still, it is 9.5C, with a strong wind-blown rain, so we are not complaining. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Bolor

we are currently at -21 but was -30 this morning. At least the sun is shining. 

I am supposed to go to Kapuskasing tomorrow to try and recruit volunteers there for the Cancer Society but they are calling for up to 10 cms of snow, I sure hope we don't get it. I'm not real crazy about driving in a snow storm.


----------



## MacNutt

Well we missed breaking the 1953 record for 29 consecutive days of rain by what seems like a matter of a few hours. We had a mostly sunny and relatively dry weekend just at the tailend of this ongoing monsoon...but now it's back to raining again.

Raining HARD.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> we are currently at -21 but was -30 this morning. At least the sun is shining.
> 
> I am supposed to go to Kapuskasing tomorrow to try and recruit volunteers there for the Cancer Society but they are calling for up to 10 cms of snow, I sure hope we don't get it. I'm not real crazy about driving in a snow storm.


Bolor, I made that drive once in the mid nineties in January in a very old rental car with no heater from the Timmins airport. (it was all they had available.) I had to have the thing boosted the next morning even though it had been plugged in all night. It is NOT a nice drive, nor is Kap a warm spot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining a bit here as well, but the winds are still strong and it is now 8.6C. I can live with this easily.


----------



## Bolor

At least now, Sinc, there are better rental cars available here


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, a bit over 8C at just about 8:30PM, but it shall not last. 110kph winds are whipping around, but at least the rain has stopped. Back to winter I fear. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SINC

Temp is dropping quickly these nights once the sun sets. Still, -12 lows are easy to accept given the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still at 8C at 930PM. Hang in there old 8..............hang in there.


----------



## Bolor

Oh Great!!! There is a winter storm warning in effect I'm supposed to go to Kap today but with 25 cms of snow and strong winds expected, I dunno if I should. We'll see. At least it's not as cold as the last two days


----------



## SINC

Take my advice and stay home Bolor. Nothing is worth the risk. Save it for a nice day, like here for example where it is -6 and headed to +2 in the sunshine.


----------



## Bolor

I'll hold off till noon before I make a decision. If things don't improve. I'll take your advice. I don't need mama worrying about me for a couple of days on my concience either.


----------



## SINC

A wise choice my friend. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you sent us wind and not sunshine. 110+kph winds are pushing around wet flurries. It is 2C so nothing is sticking, but it is difficult to walk, and the doxies refuse to go beyond the driveway. Send some SUN, SVP. Merci, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Sorry, but we are fresh out of sun today. -2 on the way to zero, then dropping to -14 with flurries tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the sun arrived. We are in sunshine with a -2C and only a slight breeze..................and NO snow. Thank you for this glorious winter's day, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Now +2 but still no snow.

I sure hope Bolor made it to Kap OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and very sunny. 

I don't envy Bolor his trip with those sorts of weather conditions. I have only been to that area of ON once and that was in the summertime.


----------



## Bolor

Yup, we got there just as it was starting to snow. ~25 cms fell over night. The sun came out and we drove home today. The roads were a bit harry but we made it back safely. Thanks for the concern Sinc


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 4C here in St.John's at 11AM. Hopefully, all of the ice that hit ON and PQ shall bypass us today. We shall see. Stay safe and warm my friends, wherever you are in this great country of ours.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning at -16 with a high of only -11 and light flurries, but still not enough snow to cover the grass on the lawns.


----------



## Bolor

-16 this morning with sun and a bit of a wind. Certainly not sun bathing weather


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with sunshine now that the pouring rain has passed on. However, we still have 100kph gusts of wind. Still, nothing to shovel.


----------



## webwiz23

its 6 c outside, with a little rainy, snow. very icey.


----------



## SINC

-11 this hour, but rising to zero tomorrow with flurries. Another dusting os snow today, but nothing to even shovel.


----------



## tedj

ITs been between 0 and +12C, with some slight dips, for the last two weeks here in NB. 

I've never seen it so warm! (Global warming? As if!!)


----------



## SINC

-12 and struggling to -8 with flurries, but still not enough snow to get out a shovel.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -2 with sun and no wind. Can you say beautiful?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we have 1C and sunshine, but a bit of a breeze. It is rare that we have similar weather conditions outside. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A glorious sunny Alberta day with great shadow detail.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very unique picture, Sinc. I like to take these sorts of shots myself.


----------



## MacNutt

Turned coolish out here lately. About 5C at night and only a bit higher during the day.

But at least the sun is shining again!


----------



## SINC

-13 on the way to -4 in the sun today, then back to the plus side for a few days.


----------



## MacNutt

A low of 4C out here tonight. And an expected high of only about 8C tomorrow. Frost on the palm trees. Brrrr...


At least the sun is shining.


----------



## SINC

2 here this morning on the way to 5 under cloud cover. Tomorrow is forecast to be +10. Wow! +10 in January. Go figure.


----------



## Bolor

-8 currently in the nations capital. A cloudy 0 expected for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at -10C with a windchill of -25. It actually was a -40C windchill for a short while out at the St.John's International Airport at about 4AM when the wind gusts hit 134kph. Luckily, but tomorrow, we go back to a normal 0C, give or take a degree + or -. I would NOT survive out where you live Bolor, Sinc, et al.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning on the way up to, get this, +11 near the end of January in northern Alberta. Incredible!


----------



## SINC

Yesterday we broke a 104 year old record with a high of +7.8. Today we are forecast for +10. Just incredible!


----------



## SINC

+3 this morning and headed for a high of +6 or better in the sunshine. January you say? Oh well, we will take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C here as well, with sunshine glaring off of the 15cm of fresh snow we had overnight.


----------



## SINC

-9 but headed for 0 today with light flurries, but still no significant amount of snow accumulation.


----------



## SINC

Pretty much a repeat of yesterday at -8 headed to 0 again. Ice fog yesterday left its mark on vehicle windshields.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -7 with a high of +1. Same old, same old.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and partly sunny here in St.John's, which is typical for St.John's. The fact that we have only about 15cm of snow that has fallen and stays on the ground is VERY abnormal, in that January averages 150cm or more of snow each year.


----------



## Bolor

Got back home at 6:00 PM yesterday. We just beat the snow. Flurries starting now. -14 this morning and a high of -12 and 2 - 5 cms of snow. I'd say we got back just in time


----------



## Dr.G.

Welcome home, Bolor. I have a Bolor Special waiting just for you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> I'd say we got back just in time


Timing is everything Bolor. Bet it's good to be home.


----------



## SINC

-6 with flurries and a high of -2 today. Still not enough snow to shovel.


----------



## PenguinBoy

Hit 7 this afternoon, still -1, and no snow to shovel.

While I don't much care for extreme cold, I wish it was a *bit* cooler as I usually like to skate on a nearby lake at this time of year, and I've only been out once so far this year.

Reports like this: http://far.redtree.com/cgi-bin/far/farreport.py?year=2006&report=repcraig20060130.txt are even more disturbing!

I guess I like winter weather in winter, and summer weather in summer...


----------



## SINC

Quite a bit cooler today at -12 and headed up to only -1 under cloud cover but no snow.


----------



## Vexel

SNOW DAY! 40cm and counting.. expecting another 30 here in Cape Breton. Needless to say.. I'm having a coffee filled morning and relaxing


----------



## Dr.G.

Vexel, I hear you. We have about 5cm falling per hour, with 110+kp/h wind gusts. At first, 15cm was predicted ............. then 25cm ........... then 35cm .............. then 40cm ............... then 50cm .................... and now Environment Canada has said 50-75cm of snow over the next 36 hoursis predicted for St.John's. Batten down the hatches and hold on to your hats.


----------



## SINC

2 this morning and falling to a high of -1 with light flurries. They keep promising snow, but nothing ever comes of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, want some of our snow???? We have about 20cm on the ground so far since 6AM, with another 50+cm predicted by this time tomorrow. We could load it up and send it out to all of you to have some winter fun of your own.

Wisely, I do heart and back-friendly type of shoveling, and this snow seems light, since it is -2C. It just gets deep if you leave it a few hours.


----------



## SINC

-7 and going up to 0 today in the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C................113kp/h winds............and blowing snow...........on top of the 55+cm already down.


----------



## SINC

Oh, oh. Might we get some winter? Today's five day outlook:

Edmonton: Issued 5.00 AM MST Friday 3 February 2006
Winter storm watch in effect.
Today
Sunny. High plus 4.
Tonight
Clear. Increasing cloudiness overnight. Low minus 5.
Saturday
Cloudy. 70 percent chance of rain showers in the afternoon. Risk of freezing rain in the morning. High plus 4.
Sunday
A mix of sun and cloud. Windy. Low minus 6. High minus 4.
Monday
Sunny. Low minus 12. High minus 3.
Tuesday
Sunny. Low minus 6. High plus 1.


----------



## RevMatt

Dr. G's blizzard has started here. With intermittent freezing rain. I don't think we'll have the walls of snow, though.


----------



## SINC

0 and headed to +5 with rain. Tomorrow's high only -5. Now, where did I leave those skates?


----------



## Dr.G.

Be careful, RevMatt, and those in the GTA. When rain turns to freezing rain and then to snow, it is very dangerous to walk or drive. We are now getting a bit of rain, in that it is 2C, with a bit of sunshine tomorrow and then 7C and rain on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

RevMatt, re you "walls of snow" comment, the problem is when your house in behind one of those walls of snow. Such is Winter here in St.John's.

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/drgsnow.jpg

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/drgsnow2.jpg


----------



## Apple101

Man its raining mad down here were I live! I wish I could get the snow.


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to +3 today. Yesterday's winter storm warning turned out to yet another blunder by weather forecasters who seem to have completely lost their abilities.

Today's forecast? Snow and more snow. Conditions looking out my window right now? Totally clear skies and a hint of a sunny day as it is pink in the southeast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple101, trade you some snow for rain. Rain and fog tends to melt away the huge mounds of snow here in St.John's. After the 55+cm of snow from last week, we have plenty to spare. We are even going to get some rain of our own tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, being a weather forecaster is not easy. However, I wonder how they are able to explain away the "blunder" you mention in the previous posting???


----------



## Makr

Well the weather widget say sunny for the rest of the week, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Bolor

Just finished cleaning my and my neighbour's driveway.The snow is drifting pretty good. I had some spots that were bare and others with 1 meter . it's packed pretty good too. Current temp at -15 and windchill at -30. Pass the Bolor special please


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, do you want the Bolor Special delivered? Drifting snow is what kills me. We had 55+cm in our storm last week, but the drifts over the car are tough to clear away. Still, be careful and stay warm.


----------



## Apple101

Dr.G. said:


> Apple101, trade you some snow for rain. Rain and fog tends to melt away the huge mounds of snow here in St.John's. After the 55+cm of snow from last week, we have plenty to spare. We are even going to get some rain of our own tomorrow.


lol its a deal!! I love the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple101, it is on its way. Look out your window for a white surprise tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and mist and 4C here in St.John's. A rather bland day, with a slight chance of a bit of sun and a better chance for 7C this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Apple101, be sure to send pictures of the children playing in the 20cm of snow that surrounds your house this morning. They seem to be having a grand time.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

*weather and Hydro One suck*

power has been out since 2 am Sunday and is still out and temp. are falling.
I had to go stay with friends

Hydro One is not helpful in terms of updates or info.

I think it's time I made their lack of customer service an issue with my MPP.

Who cares about running a deficit if I am out of power in the winter for over24 hours?

Thank you very much Mike Harris. May you burn in hell.
 tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael, are the poles/lines down in your entire area, or is it just your home?


----------



## SINC

-8 and struggling to -5 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are at 6C now. Send you a bit of snow, rain, fog and warmth for a bit of sunshine. Do we have a deal???


----------



## Bolor

Snow is finally slowing down. I did cancel my trip to Sudbury though. Discretion being the better part of valour. Only took me 2 hours to clean the driveway, walks and car this morning. All but the car cleaned with the snow blower. 
Wind chill still near -20

South western ontario got hit pretty hard and as Macspectrum said, a lot of people without power. That is not a nice thing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, we are at 6C now. Send you a bit of snow, rain, fog and warmth for a bit of sunshine. Do we have a deal???


Dr. G., I will pass on the snow, rain, and fog, but here is your sunshine taken just a few moments ago in our back yard.

Please note the copious amounts of snow I have laboured to shovel off the rear driveways this season.


----------



## MacNutt

After what seemed to be weeks of constant heavy rainfall, we are now experiencing blue skies and warmish temps out here in la-la land. 

I have every window in the house open. It smells like spring!!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we got a bit of that sunshine just about a half hour ago, and had a beautiful golden sunset. Merci, mon frere. I'll send you a pic of my driveway and the adult doxie defending "the fort".


----------



## SINC

A chilly -11 this morning on the way to -1 under cloud. That is IF the weather forecast is anywhere near right. They have been so far off the mark lately, I'm beginning to wonder why they bother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C. Thanks, Sinc. The doxies are ALL outside running around in the snow in the backyard. Talk about madness!!!


----------



## Bolor

winds slowing down and no snow falling today. Wind chill down to a balmy -19


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear that, Bolor. Guess that this is more typical for you winter days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another sunny day from dawn to dusk. Weather forecasters are really out to lunch for our area. They just can't get it right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, so far, Environment Canada is getting it right here in St.John's. Sadly, when they predict major storms, they have been totally correct.


----------



## SINC

The weatherman says -3 and bright sun today.

My thermometer says -10 and there is freezing rain falling. How wrong can they be?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if it is the same here, the Environment Canada weather station is located at the airport. Here in St.John's, the airport is only a 10-15 car ride away, but it has totally different weather than here in central St.John's, which has different weather than downtown St.John's, which is different than the west end of St.John's. If you don't believe me, ask someone in each of these four areas to describe their weather at a given time of day and you shall get four different answers. 

So, at the Edmonton airport you have sunshine. In your backyard you have -10 and freezing rain.


----------



## Bolor

-22 with -30 wind chill here. Typical for this time of year. I'm thankful that we have not had any of that -40 stuff ... yet. I doubt we'll get it now tho'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, my eyeballs hurt just reading those temps. I can only imagine what would happen to one's actual eyeball out in that sort of temp for any length of time. I can't even imagine -40C. Stay warm, mon ami.

It is 1C and sunny here at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Quite a change. Now 1 and a high of 6, but then 60-90 kph winds for this afternoon, tonight and tomorrow with lows of -12.


----------



## Dr.G.

As the sun sets, 0C here in St.John's, no wind and a beautiful moonrise.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning with a high of +3 in the sunshine. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and partly sunny with a touch of flurries every-so-often to remind us that it is winter.


----------



## SINC

A very windy afternoon and we have reached our high of +3, but the wind chill makes it seem much colder.


----------



## SINC

A very cool feeling -11 this morning with a high of -2 in the sunshine. The good news is the high for tomorrow is +6 and on Saturday +10.


----------



## Bolor

Our good news is the sun is shining and there is no wind. The bad news it was -30 this morning but going to a high of -9. I hope it hurries up and gets there


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with very light snow flurries. No sun today.


----------



## SINC

-8 but on the way to +8 today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

At noon yesterday, the light flurries got a bit stronger and heavier........until noon today.......when we had a total of 55+cm of snow. That is now 125cm of snow in the past 6 weeks, and 25cm prior to that for the entire winter. At least this means that there shall be no drought or major forest fires in this area.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at zero degrees and fitting that on the 12th day of February, 2006 today's high will rise to +12 to match the date. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have some of your sunshine, but none of the warmth. It is a sunny -3C here in St.John's, with more snow on the way tomorrow.


----------



## Bolor

c'mon DR.G., -3 with sun is downright balmy in these parts. 
currently -6 with light winds and snow ... nearly balmy


----------



## SINC

You won't catch me complaining about our weather today!


----------



## MacNutt

Beautiful near-spring day out here in la la land! Brilliant sunshine and 10C at my house. I have every window in the house open right now and I'm listening to all of the birds. We have a few blossoms out as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, your temps are ten times colder than ours, but our snow is ten times (at least) greater than yours. So, in the end, it evens out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I shall send some snow and cold out your way. Expect it by Thursday. I am sending it via Canada Post Express, and thus the delay.


----------



## SINC

Flurries are being forecast for Wednesday evening here, so we don't need much more, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sinc, but the shipment I just sent will bring you some light snow and bitterly cold temps. I thought this would make you feel right at home with winter in St.Albert.


----------



## SINC

+3 this morning and that is to be our high for the day. Very windy in the sunshine. The rest of the week does not look good and just might bring the coldest temperatures of the winter to date. forecast for early Thursday morning is -24. So far coldest day has been -19.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C here as well, Sinc. However, with gusts of over 100 kp/h, I watch the tree outside my office here at home sway dangerously back and forth. Even with nearly two meters of snow piled around the base, I watch the bigger branches carefully.


----------



## Bolor

-29 this morning but warming to -10. Light wind and bright sunshine,
Yes Dr. G. I prefer the cold to the deeeeeeep snow that you have. And actually, the temps are not that bas


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I hate snow and bitterly cold weather. I guess I am not cut out to be a Canadian. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Still +3 in the sun and very high winds so it feels much colder. High revised now to +6 today.


----------



## MissGulch

Dr.G. said:


> Bolor, I hate snow and bitterly cold weather. I guess I am not cut out to be a Canadian. C'est la vie.


I am feeling very Canadian today. I dug the car and driveway out from 9" of snow. Central Park got almost 27"! Temperatures in the twenties, but I didn't feel it with the hard work. I am not feeling like doing Canadian metric measurements though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss G., the most snow I ever experienced in one day in NYC was 17". It got so bad in Queens that there were protests against Mayor Lindsay, blaming him for the snow clearing AND the snow. 

Here in St.John's, when we hear "flurries are forecast", that means 3-5 inches of snow. When snow is forecast, that means 10 inches of snow. When heavy snow is predicted, that means 1-2 feet of snow. In the past 2 1/2 weeks, we have received over 5 feet of snow, with two NYC-like storms. 

I had to chuckle when I watched the clips of people shoveling out in Manhattan and Brooklyn. They were using the wrong kind of shovel to lift and throw the snow. Of course, in all honesty, until I came here, I did not know how to shovel snow, or the different kinds of shovels. Now, I have 7 different kinds of shovels.

Good luck and stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Folks, I have lived in St.John's since July, 1977. I was born and raised in New York City, and used the subways constantly since I was 10. I spent a year at university living within a city block from a railroad track, and spent two years living two blocks from a railroad track in Waycross, Georgia. In ALL those years, I have NEVER heard such constant wind blowing and sounding like subways or fast moving trains as I have today. It is gusting at 110kp/h, but there is little break between gusts. It is like a hurricane here today.

My neighbor's aluminum garbage can, which was emptied this morning, actually became airborn and just missed blowing into her second story window. Even the adult doxies refuse to go more than a few meters away from the front door, and the doxie pups refuse to go outside at all.


----------



## SINC

So I guess our 40 kph gusting to 60 doesn't count then, Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

"40 kph gusting to 60" is a breeze. I was just about knocked off my feet, and I am NO lightweight, when I walked to the end of my driveway. It is a steady 75kp/h wind with gust up over 120kp/h, according to Environment Canada.


----------



## SINC

-7 this morning with a high of only -6 as we begin a cooling off period to -24 by Thursday morning.

With the same wind as yesterday, the wind chill factor makes it feel very cold indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, Sinc, I did not mean to send such cold weather.


----------



## SINC

It actually snowed this morning.

Drat, now I'll have to get out that heavy push broom I use for sweeping the garage floor to get rid of the accumulation on our driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when my wife lived in Edmonton, she recalls using a broom to clear away snow from the front steps of their home.

Sunny and 0C here in St. John's at just after 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife just spoke with her brother in Edmonton, and he said that wind chills of -40C were predicted for tomorrow night. I can't imagine what this cold feels like, but stay warm my friend.

Winds hit 123kp/h yesterday here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It is VERY cold with the wind tonight. And tomorrow night is to be -40 wind chill.

Lemme see now, where did I leave that brass monkey?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can only imagine what our winds and your cold air temps would result in if the wind chill was factored into the equation???


----------



## SINC

-12 this morning on the way to -8 but it will feel much colder with the wind chill as north winds continue to blow at 30, gusting to 50 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when the winds hit 123kp/h here in St.John's the other night, luckily, it was only -4C.


----------



## Bolor

we have been back in the deep freeze lately. Going to stay there for a while too 
Thanks DR.G. for turning down Starbucks. I'm not a big fan of theirs anyway. Long Live Chez Marc!


----------



## Heart

The two reports don't agree, but we do have snow but it is melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heart, the mountain of snow at the end of our driveway is becoming a snowboarders delight with the local children. It is about 7 feet high and has all sorts of "moguls" as you go over my front garden.............which is under a meter of snow.


----------



## GREENAPPLE

canadian weather like a canadian women always change lol ;-)))


----------



## SINC

It's -28 here this morning with winds gusting from 30 to 50 kph giving us a wind chill factor of -40.

I went out to plug in the van and wow, is it cold. The weathermen say it will be short lived though with things warming up by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and sunny here in St.John's. Sinc, my students in Labrador are getting this sort of windchill. When it hits -44C with the windchill, schools are closed. It is only -39C this morning, so all are in school.


----------



## comprehab

Thunderstorming here in KW right now, after freezing rain this morning. Can't remember the last time there was a thunderstorm with over half a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada -- Unbelievable!!!!

Wind chill warning for
City of Regina continued 

"Extreme wind chills today into Friday.
An Arctic airmass has brought very cold temperatures to southern Saskatchewan. Temperatures of minus 30 and brisk northerly winds of 20 to 30 km/h are continuing to produce extreme wind chill values of minus 40 to minus 45 this afternoon. Extreme wind chill values will become more extensive tonight as temperatures drop and winds persist. Wind chills in the minus 40 to minus 50 range will continue through to Friday morning as moderate winds and minus thirty degree temperatures persist."


----------



## SINC

It is very cold here too. What a blast! Seems odd with the grass on the lawns plainly visible at -45 wind chill. BRRRR!


----------



## MacDoc

Absolutely bloody hilarious.....welcome to global warming. 
GTA today - we think - it'll change 10 minutes from now......










From a New York Times article today



> the average national temperature in January, at 39 degrees, was the *highest ever recorded by the government, and up 8.5 degrees from the historical average for the month*


on top of the Century snow storm for New York








Times Square!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, my mother, coming from Montreal, knew how to cross country ski. She was in NYC during that monster storm in 1947 and for the first time in NYC, hauled out her skies and skied around her neighborhood (Washington Heights).


----------



## Dr.G.

I it still +1C here in St. John's and I get a headache reading about the mid to high -30C temps in Calgary and Edmonton, and the -45C windchills in Regina and Saskatoon. It once got to be -32C with the windchill here in St.John's back in 1990. I went outside to just experience this sensation with my Old English Sheepdog. She did not mind the cold, but I was getting a headache.


----------



## The Doug

Freezing rain warning this morning, high wind warning along with a flash-freeze warning for this afternoon. 

The temperature should hit +6 later this morning, then plummet to -11 this afternoon. All that water, slush, and ice caked on everything will turn into a treacherous rock hard mess. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we are going to get some +6C temps with rain overnight and then some subzero temps as well on Saturday. So, I understand what you mean by the "treacherous rock hard mess". I keep all sorts of pet-friendly salt on hand for my front driveway.


----------



## SINC

-24 this morning but the wind has died down so it is tolerable and on the way up to -8 in the sunshine. while the high is near normal for this time of year, it is still odd with no snow.


----------



## Heart

I was outside when during some of the lightling, everything sure got bright bouncing off of all the white snow.




.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but winter lightening here in St.John's (I have seen it 5 times in my 29 years here), turns the sky green. I have never seen the Northern Lights, but this is like everyday summer nighttime lightening, but instead of the flash of white, it is a flash of green.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have the snow (5 feet since the end of Jan.) and today we have beautiful sun and -1C outside. The snow, since it came from the northeast, has a unique greenish/blue hue to it when the sun hits it at a certain angle. I am told that this is because of the ocean mist that is contained in some of the snow.


----------



## SINC

We got to -10 in bright sun today and it was very enjoyable. A few more days of this and it will all be over.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C tonight when even the doxie puppies did not mind going outside at midnight. No wind and a bit of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is nearly 1AM here in St. John's, so it is time to say good night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Gracie. I hope that the sunrise finds you is better spirits than what the setting sun saw you. Paix.


----------



## SINC

-10 here this morning on the way to a sunny -7 today. Nice enough for mid February.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 4C here in St.John's. It is going down to -9C tonight and maybe even getting down to -10C on Monday (which is cold for us). We currently have a wind warning in effect, with gusts up to 100kp/h. Thus, the windchill will be high if these winds don't die down. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We lost our bright sunlight, but the winds are calm and that makes it OK. Nice day for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -9C tonight.................that is cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Only -5 here and going up to -3 by morning and 0 on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night here as well. Stars are out, so it shall be cold.


----------



## SINC

-10 and headed up to -2 today. Flurries are in the forecast, but the skies are clear as the sun peeks over the horizon. Weathermen are wrong again, as usual these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got your flurries, Sinc. 5cm of soft white snow. -5C here at noon in St.John's...............COLD weather on the way with -11C tonight.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny afternoon got us to +2 but the wind made it feel much colder.


----------



## Bolor

we got up to -7 today from -25 in the morning and windchills at -32. Yesterday the temp was -30 and windchill bouncing off -43 and below. I stayed indoors. I couldn't even make it Chez Marc for my daily shot of Bolor Special


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, remember, we deliver to our regulars of the Cafe Chez Marc. I have the doxies outside as we speak, in that it is -8C with a -19C windchill. They are hardening themselves for deliveries to you.


----------



## SINC

-6 on the way to +1 with flurries today, which right now are more like freezing rain.


----------



## Bolor

We got dumped with ~8cm of soft fluffy snow last night. Temps have softened to -12 and the sun is shining as of now. All in all not too bad for this time of year. Too bad winter had to start at all this year


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -7C here in St.John's, but once again the stars are out and there is no wind, so it is a pleasant night.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning and a high of -2 with flurries, but so far very little accumulation of snow. Certainly not enough to shovel, but the driveway could use a sweep.


----------



## SINC

-11 this morning on the way to -6 with light flurries in the forecast. We got some snow yesterday and overnight and for the first time this winter I am not able to see the grass on our lawn. It is now smothered in, oh, say, 1/4 inch of snow.


----------



## SINC

A chilly start to the day at -18 and headed for -6 with light flurries.


----------



## SINC

-17 on the way to -8 with flurries. It even looks a bit like winter out there now.


----------



## Bolor

A bright sunny day, low wind, -25 this am, -13 now. The sun is getting some heat in it now


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada --

"Strong northwest winds gusting up to 120 km/h will also develop over those regions on Saturday giving blizzard conditions. Total snowfall amounts of up to 30 to 50 centimetres are expected for the extreme eastern Avalon Peninsula...."

Sadly, St.John's is in the 50+cm zone.


----------



## SINC

Sorry to hear you will get that much Dr. G.

Good thing you know the correct shovelling procedure.

I do not envy your task after this storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it builds muscle.........and character.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, it builds muscle.........and character.


From your picture, it would appear you do not need much more muscle.

As for character, you're full. You couldn't cram in another ounce!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I also use it as my main source of exercise. I am able to spend about 3-5 hours, off and on, in a day doing the shoveling. I moan and groan if I have to do 30 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's coming!!!!!!!!!

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## SINC

-18 on the way to only -12 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

In another hour, my Toyota Echo will be completely covered by a drift. Since about 2AM, we have had 120+kp/h winds blowing 30cm of snow horizontally. By tomorrow, another 50cm of snow is predected, an the winds should "die down" to a breeze like 50kp/h. Amazingly, there are drifts up to my shoulders and spots that have no snow on them at all.


----------



## SINC

-16 and a high of only -9 with flurries today, but it is much better than the weather in St. John's. Wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## Bolor

-29 this morning and -14 now and windchill at -22. I'm glad we don't have Dr.G.'s snow. 
We shall keep the coffee fresh and warm for you Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally!!! Started to clear out the snow at 645AM and my wife, son and I just finished. Of course, we helped out neighbor's and took time for a late breakfast and a late lunch, but we are done. 70cm of snow was driven into 3 meter high drifts by 133kp/h winds all day yesterday. At one point, we received 17cm of snow in less than an hour. Some people actually have snow drifts up to their second floor window. Cars are totally buried by drifts in some places, and left with just a bit of snow of them in other places. At its highest point, the solid wall of snow in my driveway was up to my chin (I am about 5'10" tall), and up to my waist at its lowest point. What a storm. 

Actually, I have seen worse here in St.John's, but I was younger then and had more stamina to take on Mother Nature. We have another major storm predicted for Monday/Tuesday, so Feb. will go out with a record 2 meters of snow dumped on us in this shortest of months.

Bolor, Sinc, the only thing I hate as much as snow is bitterly cold weather. There are times when I wonder why I left Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

The official Environment Canada report had our storm on Saturday as 70cm of snow blown about by winds gusting as strong as a sustained 133kp/h (hurricane force winds). Amazingly, everything was moving again by yesterday afternoon. Sadly, another major storm is due to hit us on Thursday and Friday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-14 on the way to -4 with light flurries. We now have about an inch of snow on the lawn and continue to simply "sweep" the driveways.


----------



## SINC

-11 this morning. Flurries today with a high of -7. We could get up to 5 cm this evening, the largest snowfall so far this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife's brother called early this morning (our time) to let us know that Okotoks was going to get heavy snow today ........ 10 to 15cm. I told him we call that "snow flurries".


----------



## SINC

Yes, southern Alberta is getting pounded compared to here in the north. Our snowfall this winter wouldn't rate much over a "skiff" in your area, would it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Sinc. We have another major storm coming in a day or so. Environment Canada refuses to give an amount that will fall, since they have been off so much lately. This is why the federal government is thinking of moving our Environment Canada station back to Gander and St.John's from Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside with the dogs at 6AM this morning, and it was snowing and -10C. Now, the sun is out and it is -1C. I shall NOT miss this February when it departs in another 11 1/2 hours.


----------



## SINC

We started out with bright sunshine, but it has now clouded over and the temp has risen just one degree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and now -3C. March may come in like a lamb compared to February's lion. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Warmed to -7 but still no snow. How can they be wrong so often?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a clear starry night, with a cold -8C here in St.John's. New moon tonight, so all is dark and still.


----------



## SINC

Our temperature is now beginning to fall at -8 and the snow has begun to fall, so far very steadily. The weather guy might just be right after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, 10cm is predicted for Edmonton, so you might just get the same amount. Those are overnight flurries here, but in cold weather it is a different type of snow to clear. No ocean moisture to make it heavy. Still, take care, my friend.


----------



## SINC

Our daughter just got home and tells me conditions on the roadways are very slippery.

The QEII highway has been closed form Wetaskiwin all the way south to near Calgary, a distance of some 240 kilometers. RCMP are advising no travel this evening.

Winter in Alberta at last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you............other than the extreme cold. It is -11C here tonight and even the doxies did not stay outside long.


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning with little change and a high of -9. Our snowfall warning is still in effect but should be over by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same old, same old. When what Environment Canada calls a "weather bomb" sits over St.John's, we can expect 25 to 75cm of snow every couple of days.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -9, but the sun is breaking through for brief moments. got about 6 inches, but it is all light and fluffy stuff. Easy to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C, which means the monster storm that approaches is going to cause a great many heart attacks.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## SINC

Hang on tight with those winds Dr. G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can take the winds but it's the wet snow that is troublesome. I was out trying to shovel a few inches and I had to give up after about 30 minutes. It is just TOO heavy. And we are in for another foot or more of this wet stuff. Pray for me, my friends.


----------



## SINC

If only I could help, I would.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, Sinc. Only a snowblower will be able to help tomorrow morning after the plows leave their wall at the end of my driveway. Luckily, being a teleprofessor, I work from home. Not so for my wife and son, so it's back to the "chain gang" once again.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with your task and please be watchful of any toll on your heart. You only have one you know,


----------



## Dr.G.

Wise words from a good friend, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

It is a very chilly -22 this morning. In all we got 25 cm of snow by yesterday morning. Only getting to -9 today but the sun is due to shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you beat us ............. sort of. We only got 20cm of snow last night. Of course, we also got a cm or two of sleet to make things really heavy and slick. It was all blown around by 100kp/h winds........which are still howling. I would not mind the snow if it came straight down. But this morning, my front door and driveway was under meter high drifts.


----------



## SINC

I just checked with Environment Canada for St. John's and I am afraid it does not get much better in the next week or so. Such is life as we too are very cold. Thankfully our winds have died down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Environment Canada is a joke when it comes to weather forecasting here in St.John's. Ever since they moved the main weather station from Gander to Halifax, they have been wrong most times this winter. They predicted from 20cm to maybe 25cm last week and we got just over 70cm. I use their radar site to watch the intensity of the storm coming our way and the wind direction to get a sense of what we will really experience. 

Sadly, as you contend, more of the same is headed our way this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny day, but quite chilly with the winds that have come up this afternoon.

Good thing winter did not start until March or it might have been long. Golf is just around the corner.


----------



## SINC

-17 on the way to -11 today. 15 more cm of snow is forecast to top off the 25 we got a couple of days back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with temps like that, it is a snowblowers delight to clear away such light snow. Beautiful arches of snow as you clear away the driveway.


----------



## Bolor

We too are getting cold weather, but the snow is passing south of us. Winds have been quite strong though with wind chills from -25 to -18. At least the sun is shining. We shouldn't be needing our snow-blower for a while yet so you can keep it for a while longer DR. G.


----------



## SINC

Our snowfall has now begun and the winds have picked up making for a biting wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been snowing here as well, but without a great deal of wind and cold temps. However, with about 3cm+ of snow an hour, and the snow predicted to keep falling until after midnight, we are in for another tough Saturday of snow clearing.


----------



## MacNutt

Nice sunny early spring day out here. Some of the fruit trees are showing blossoms and it's currently 12C or so. Coolish at night tho. Dropped to 4C last night. I had to shut a few windows.


----------



## SINC

I guess the biz slowed down enough for a quick visit, did it Gerry?


----------



## SINC

-13 this morning on the way up to -9 in the sunshine. With the power the sun now has, our snow will not last long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -2C. It makes the snow blindingly white.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy skies here this morning, but we did not get near the snow they forecast. From what I can see, perhaps 1 cm or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with no wind tonight here in St.John's. The stars and the crescent moon are out if their full glory. 'Tis good to be alive.


----------



## SINC

Well, it is now official. The winter that never was we had going for us is done. We have now had more snow in the last five weeks than we did all last winter. Such is life. -13 and falling to -20 tonight. Yuck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what is an average normal winter snowfall for your area?


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., this may surprise you:

The definition of a "normal" winter in Edmonton is determined by the average winter conditions over the previous five winter seasons.

The average winter temperature is -15º C. Low temperatures of -34º C occur on average three or four times per year.

Depth of snow on the ground averages 18 cm by mid-winter and seldom exceeds 36 cm in the city area.

Average wind speed during winter months is 14.6 km/h.

Pretty tame, isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, anything below -15C is considered bitterly cold for St.John's. 36cm of snow is common for a heavy snowfall here, and which we get 3-5 times a winter. 13 feet of snow is average for here, with 1 to 2 meters of snow being on the ground at all times, depending upon the amount of rain we get during the winter.


----------



## SINC

Told you our weather was relatively tame.

But oh look out if it decides to nest around -40 for a week or so. Especially if the wind comes up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can't imagine -40C. It once hit -32C with the windchill here in St.John's on a very cold February back in the 80's. I went outside for a few minutes at about 2AM just to experience this sort of extreme cold.


----------



## MacDoc

sez it all .......


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that is a beautiful sight. Send some of it our way. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

-3, sunny and windy yesterday ... and the same today, tomorrow and the next day. Not too bad for this part of the country


----------



## SINC

Looks very similar to ours, 'cept for that minus sign!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the minus sign makes all the difference.


----------



## SINC

It has warmed up very nicely and is melting in the sun, minus 2 on the thermometer as my friend and I sit in the back forty in the motor home watching the Ford Golf Championship. It is almost like camping!


----------



## SINC

Still cool in the early mornings:


----------



## SINC

I suspect the weatherman is wrong again. We have already reached our forecast high of -5 and the sun is trying to shine. (Snow was forecast.)


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and partly sunny. Some of the snow is actually starting to melt.


----------



## Gerbill

Still cool here, but the cherry trees are starting to bloom and all the other deciduous trees are getting fuzzy with leaf buds. Migratory birds are showing up - a big flock of Pintails at the waterfront the other day, Canada geese galore, lots of songbirds on the feeder. 16º tomorrow, 26º on Saturday - Yowzah!!


----------



## SINC

-9 on the way to -1 with snow today. We are forecast to get an equal amount of snow this week that we received in late February. That amount alone was more than we received total in the winter previous. We seem to be paying for the fine winter weather we had before the last few weeks.


----------



## SINC

Well, no snow again. Take away the gold star for the weather guy again today. Melted like crazy here this afternoon in bright sunshine.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at -6 and going to +3. Snow is once again in the forecast, but I am very doubtful of the weatherman's accuracy of late, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C here in St.John's with a bit of sun. However, another blizzard is predicted for tonight throughout tomorrow, with 15+cm whipped around by 75-100kph winds. When will it end, dear Lord, when??????


----------



## SINC

No snow, bright sun and +6. Man are those guys wrong again!


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some sun our way, Sinc. It has been snowing for the past couple of hours, with no end in sight. Once the winds pick up, all bets are off. We shall see.


----------



## dona83

Windy, really really windy, and wet. And a bit chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

A typical March blizzard rages outside. I hate horizontal snow in March.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning and we will put a + sign in front of that same figure by this afternoon. It is very calm with big snowflakes drifting lazily down, covering the dirty brown stuff from the melt of the past few days.


----------



## SINC

Our winds have now picked up to 50 kph and gusting higher, so it is now snowing sideways!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Our winds have now picked up to 50 kph and gusting higher, so it is now snowing sideways!" Sinc, I know the feeling. This is how 15cm of snow suddenly covers one entire side of a car.


----------



## SINC

Even though it was cloudy, there was enough heat from the sun to filter through and melt the snow that fell today on the sidewalks. Looks odd, fresh snow on the lawn an inch or two deep and bare but wet sidewalks.

Beats shovelling though!


----------



## MacDoc

I declare winter dead


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you folks, MacDoc. We shall see those sorts of temps in mid-June, as the last of the snow melts away........hopefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Mayor of St.John's has called the Mayor of Vancouver with an offer of assistance to help with snow clearing with the predicted storm today in the GVA. Crews and trucks are on the alert, ready to be airlifted across our great country should today's predicted 2cm of snow prove too much for the crews in Vancouver. As we say here in St.John's, "We stand on guard for thee" when it comes to removing snow.


----------



## SINC

-4 with a high of -3 today so not much change. The forecast calls for snow today, but I don't believe them. They have been wrong far too many times this week alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, four snow plows and crews are loading up as we speak onto huge transport planes to head out to Vancouver to help avert rush hour disaster with the impending snow storm.


----------



## SINC

I know that St. John's has them at the ready when Vancouver is forecast to get over a half cm of snow, but this is a biggy, nearly TWO cm.

No wonder you are coming to their aid. And of course, it does save the army from being recalled from Afghanistan, or is that saved only for Toronto?


----------



## Carex

Accccccckkkkkkkk. We are all going to die. I'm having trouble breathing. I woke up to 5 cm of snow and I'm not sure why we have been cursed so. It's not fair. We're half way into summer.


----------



## Ena

Still snowing here at 9 am my time. Temp is just above freezing. Only complaint is the dog coming in from the garden with snowballs stuck to the fur on her feet.


----------



## SINC

A bit of light snow has now begun to fall here too.

Ena our Lhasa plays in the snow and loves it. He takes his ball out with him and jams it into the snow, then he roots around with his nose until he finds it.

Some days he comes in with snow balls not only stuck to his feet, but with them stuck to both ears and his snout.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the army is only for TO. Sadly, although this troop/vehicle carrier jet was scheduled to bring supplies to Afghanistan, PM Harper had the final say over Hillier's request to support our troops in their mission in Afghanistan. Lotusland won out. Sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has just come out. I am taking our seven doxies (Casey, our best male pup, is being taken by my wife to his new home in Nelson, BC) out to play in the snow. I shall need sun glasses it is so bright and white.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, hang on. I shall send the Doxie Rescue Team to bring you back from the brink. 5cm for you folks is a near-disaster. Here it is call light flurries. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Bright and sunny here now, although I woke up to a lovely picturesque snow covered landscape. It is rapidly melting now. (This disappoints the daughter ... she never gets a chance to play in it - it will be all gone before school is out)

Looking across the strait at the island ... it looks to still be snowing. Dark, dark clouds over Mount Washington. Should be good for the skiers.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh, yes, good for the skiers, but the poor folks in downtown Vancouver, cut off from the outside world, paralized by the "dumping" of snow that has taken place so far, is beyond imagination. Relief efforts are being mustered from sea to sea to send to those desparate souls on the western "sea".


----------



## Carex

I'm sure they wouldn't even bother measuring the snow if it were only 5 cm in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Keep some of that snow removal equipment handy Dr. G.

We've had 1/2 a cm now and it is still drifting down. When do we start to worry?


----------



## MacDoc

hmmmmdmmhmmmmm doves looking for nests on my windows this morning.....birds flying north


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, it is on its way out to help all of you in Vancouver. We have about 10cm predicted for this weekend, which is a dusting. Hopefully, the prediction of a foot more snow this month, followed by a foot more in April will be all the snow we get this winter. That would put us at about 15 feet of total snowfall for the winter, which is plenty. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

MacDoc said:


> hmmmmdmmhmmmmm doves looking for nests on my windows this morning.....birds flying north


Your doves leave in the winter?????


----------



## SINC

Must be having Spanish type weather on the coast, given the gas and all.


----------



## MacDoc

> Your doves leave in the winter?????


 Touché


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that Edmonton and Calgary are also getting "pounded" with up to 5cm of snow. Luckily, they "grow them tough" on the praries, or so my wife tells me every time she comes out to help me try and clear away the drift of snow that has gone over the roof of her car.


----------



## SINC

It has been snowing for days and is forecast to continue for the next three. then clear and the temp drops to -20 by Wednesday. This is spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if need be, the snow removal crews heading back from Vancouver could stop in to help out you folks. 

They arrived after a long, long flight on a military transport to Vancouver. They rolled their plows off the plane to find an inch or two of snow. Sadly, the plows that were sent were the jumbo trucks that have their blades set about an inch or so above the pavement so that they are able to smash their way through huge drifts of snow and push them aside. The next wave of plows have double blades to actually scrape up the snow and ice on the pavement. They found that the best thing that people could do was not to panic, and to stay off of the roads until Mother Nature melted all of the snow today. What a disappointment. 

Still, the Mayor of Vancouver, in appreciation for their efforts to come all across the country to help save the stranded folks in the GVA, gave each person a voucher for a grande latte at any Starbucks in Vancouver. Now that's gratitude.


----------



## Carex

SINC said:


> It has been snowing for days and is forecast to continue for the next three. then clear and the temp drops to -20 by Wednesday. This is spring?


Spring?? Shirly you jest. Even I know that on the prairies that no one plants their garden until the May long weekend for fear of snow and cold. 

We are in a deep freeze here this morning at -2. It is clear and cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, did you just call Sinc "shirly"??? I thought that Shirley was his middle name. Such is Life. We are at 0C with sleet and ice pellets.

Here in NL we have a word for this last blast of winter that comes after a few teasing days of spring warmth. It's a vengeful bit of sub-zero weather and precipitation, like old man winter getting that last word in an argument. Newfoundlanders and Labradorians call this "Sheila's Brush". 

"Sheila's Brush' or 'Sheila's Blush' is defined in the Dictionary of Newfoundland English as: "a sudden reversion to severe winter weather any time after St Patrick's Day or roughly around the spring equinox." Sheila is, in folk legend, the close relative of St Patrick. Fisherman here traditionally used to wait out Sheila's Brush before venturing out to the spring ice floes. We have had Sheila's Brush early in past years, prior to March 18, and it has been fierce. Hopefully, we shall be spared this year, in that we have not had those few days of the "touch of spring". We shall see.


----------



## Carex

It was a referenced to the old Airplane bit where one of the characters says: "Surely you can't be serious." and Leslie Neilson replies "I am serious, and quit calling me Shirley."

Perhaps I should have said "surley" in reference to Sinc??


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, that is a classic line, and the source of my question to you.


----------



## SINC

The thread's about the _weather_ guys!


----------



## Dr.G.

The weather is terrible here in St.John's.................next story. When I first came to St.John's back on March 17th, 1977, I was told that if you wanted to talk to a stranger here all you had to do is make a comment about the weather. It's true.


----------



## MLeh

The weather here this morning is back to its usual perfect self. Sunny, blue sky. Silly snow all gone. (What WAS with that?)


----------



## talonracer

grrr. weather here is boring and unpleasant. -11 °C, cloudy and teasing to snow. Time to steal a line from hawksley and daydream about being "in mexico"


----------



## MacDoc

Glorious in the GTA - sunny a perfect early spring day - been sitting reading in the sun with the BT Headset playing classical guitar - a vacation at home 

Sold our last MacBook too....now about our website


----------



## SINC

Somehow I just knew we would pay for that wonderful winter we had up until the third week of February. Such is life.


----------



## SINC

A reprieve! Sun is out at the noon hour and it looks like not a bad day out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A reprieve here as well, Sinc. It finally stopped with the freezing rain that threatened to bring down trees and power lines. More predicted for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Snowfall has now resumed. Oh well, it shall be gone in just three short weeks. Either that or April Fool!


----------



## Dr.G.

Our snow shall be gone in three short months..........we hope. The winter we had 21 feet of snow, the last bit of snow in my backyard was used to make a snowball.........which was thrown up into the air on Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Our snow has stopped and the temp has moderated. Le t us hope it is a harbinger os spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Le t us hope it is a harbinger os spring". ??? Sinc, are your fingers too cold to type? Or is your mind frozen making your unable to spell?? Still, I agree with the sentiment.


----------



## The Doug

Yesterday we had clear blue skies, and an high of 9 degrees -- what a *gorgeous* day it was.

Rain is expected later today, with an high around 8. Not quite gorgeous, but I'll take it. I _was_ planning on pulling some snow down from the roof but with these temperatures & expected rain, there'll be not much of it left by tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

:lmao: Yep I just can't seem to spell "of".

-11 this morning on the way to -7 with, wait now, snow!


----------



## MLeh

One of our neighbours was mowing his lawn yesterday. At least he's one of these people that uses a push mower, so it wasn't noisy.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for that depressing bit of information.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't laugh, but I used our push lawn mower on the day it was 16C here in St.John's in mid-December. I just wanted to say that I mowed in mid-January, when the average snowfall is 2 meters. Of course, about a week later, we got pounded with three major blizzards in less than 3 weeks. With our daily 5cm flurries, we are now over the 13 foot mark for snowfall in a winter .......... and the grass I mowed is under about a two meter snow drift.


----------



## SINC

Forecast: cloudy with snow.

Reality: Bright sunshine and -14.

Score: Weather 10 Forecasters 1


----------



## MacDoc

Nudging 70  today but cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, 70C would start to melt the CN Tower.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, 70C would start to melt the CN Tower.


That it might, but it does sound so much better than 19.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly morning at -18 on the way to only -6 in the sunshine today. It is now light of first dawn by 6:00 a.m. and with the heat of the mid day sun, it will be spring before long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 1C with light snow flurries. Spring shall come here soon, as well.......by about mid-June, we hope.


----------



## Bolor

Well, after two beautiful days of sun and warmth (12 on Sat and 8 yesterday) we are under a winter storm warning. 20 to 30 cms of snow and blowing snow. I'm beginning to hate winter.


----------



## SINC

I saw that on the morning news Bolor and though, what has Bolor done to deserve this?


----------



## MacDoc

C just doesn't cut for temperature - too few gradations


----------



## The Doug

It will hit 6 degrees today... with an heavy rainfall warning issued.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> C just doesn't cut for temperature - too few gradations


Yes and I have always maintained that it is one of the major causes of SAD.

We now live in a negative temperature world for 3/4 of the year. 

+3 sounds so much more liveable than -16 for example.

It has now dropped to -23 here.


----------



## Carex

Overcast and somewhat cool here today. 

That SAD comment is interesting. I remember a few years ago hearing on the news that residents of Montreal were suffering from SAD during a particularly cloudy winter. I also remember thinking that if they lived on the west coast, they may all be jumping off buildings being that we don't see the sun between November and March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your snow, Bolor. When we get those sorts of snow storms in March and April, it is usually wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife suffers from SAD. After all of the years she spent growing up in Calgary and Edmonton, coming to St.John's was a shock. The only advantage she sees to living here is the moisture in the air being better for her skin.


----------



## MacDoc

Believe me SAD is not an illusion of temperature readings and really has nothing to due with temperature in my case.
Pressure changes, lows in particular and seasonal shifts mainly late autumn and late winter are my energy sappers.
I can sleep for days when a persistent dark low hangs around or a BIG storm system is looming.

Likely an evolutionary hangover - lows were dangerous to hunter gatherers so I'm not surprised there is some sensitivity to it.

Europe has a strong SAD forecasting facility
http://uk.weather.com/maps/geography/intleurope/uksadforecast24hr_large.html


----------



## SINC

No, not an illusion, but rather just another contributing factor. I am convinced of that.


----------



## MacDoc

SAD is very odd in it's manifestations- it can be a beautiful sunny day nary a cloud in the sky but people like me can be hit because 24-36 hours out a low looms - the steeper the worse it is and longer ahead it comes into play,

Interesting in the middle of say a deep but narrow storm, energy comes back as soon as the trough is by - like right now for me as the high on the other side starts to impact.
But leading up to and just before  anything from falling asleep to migraines to mini-depression etc etc.

I've learned NEVER to approach critical decisions or discussions when steep lows are about. I'll put off meetings.

••••



> Good Day Sunshine: Stock Returns and the Weather
> David Hirshleifer1 and Tyler Shumway2
> Abstract
> Psychological evidence and casual intuition predict that sunny weather is associated with upbeat mood. This paper examines the relationship between morning sunshine in the city of a country's leading stock exchange and daily market index returns across 26 countries from 1982 to 1997. *Sunshine is strongly significantly correlated with stock returns.*


----------



## Dr.G.

For my wife, it is strictly a matter of sunlight. She has felt warmer in Calgary and a -30C (without the windchill) than here in St.John's at 2C. We can go a week or two without a trace of blue sky. These days, it is cloudy and flurries (which for us translates as 5-15cm a day.......day in and day out). The only advantage is that this means fresh water for drinking and to prevent major forest fires. As well, snow acts as a purifier of the air. Still, what I wouldn't give for some sunshine and 16C like we had for one day in January.


----------



## SINC

I, on the other hand do not have to dodge the bullet like you and others, MacDoc.

But the damn temperature causes me no end of misery. Maybe because I hated celsius from day one? While I am not sure of that I know how I felt when as a young man I awoke to plus temperatures much of the winter in the 50s and 60s.

If it did get to a minus, it WAS cold, not the pussy whipped current population who cower at -20 c. Get a grip. It's really only 4 below. Get out and enjoy the mild day.

[end rant]


----------



## The Doug

MacDoc said:


> ...SAD is very odd in it's manifestations...


Apostrophe alert! Code Red! Alert!


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> Apostrophe alert! Code Red! Alert!


Now THAT was funny, Doug!


----------



## MacDoc

These are my demons









So now I'm up at 5 am full of piss and vinegar - tons of energy as this high sweeps in and the glass rises. Temperature has very little impact for me.

Temperature has dropped from near 70 to now 39 heading to 28  THAT's a steep drop indicative of a very strong gradient, and the wind is howling as a result.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I was up at 6:08AM here in St.John's watching a nice sunrise. We early birds can enjoy the quiet time of the day.


----------



## SINC

Yet another cool morning for us. Where did spring go?

-17.


----------



## Carex

Weather = yucky.


----------



## Bolor

We are in the middle of this:

From Environment Canada
"Winter strom warning..An intense winter storm southeast of James Bay will move only slowly northeastward today. On the back side of this system..Snow at times heavy and strong northwest winds gusting to 70 km/h at times will produce frequent whiteouts and very poor travelling conditions. Although the rate of snow will become progressively less later today and tonight..The strong winds will continue into Wednesday morning causing occasional whiteout conditions. By the time the snow becomes light overnight snowfall totals of 20 to 30 centimetres are likely for many regions."

Thanks Dr. G. for sending the snowblower back by doxie express.


----------



## Carex

Beautiful and sunny now but windy. 9C. Wind coming from the south will always change the weather.

Environment Canada seems to have it:

"Over southern waters moderate to strong southeast winds with Local gales near northern and western Vancouver Island will shift to moderate to strong southwest behind the southern front then will Back into the southeast again this evening.

Northwest of Nanaimo. Winds southeast 15 to 25 knots locally Rising to 30 late this morning and early this afternoon. Winds Easing to 15 to 20 this evening then rising to southeast 20 to 30 Wednesday morning. 
Southeast of Nanaimo. Winds southerly 15 to 25 knots backing to southeast 10 to 15 this afternoon then rising to southeast 15 to 25 overnight. 
Mainly cloudy with scattered showers today. Chance of flurries tonight. 
Outlook. Winds moderate to strong southeast."


----------



## Dr.G.

Typical for us this time of year. I pity the poor birds.


St. John's and vicinity
3:11 PM NST Tuesday 14 March 2006
Freezing rain warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Freezing rain is expected to develop overnight and Wednesday.

A complex low pressure system is forecast to move over the southern Gulf of St Lawrence waters tonight before gradually moving northward to lie over the north shore of Québec on Wednesday. This system will bring a mixture of precipitation to most regions of the island where heavy snow is expected.

Snow will begin this evening spreading northeastward throughout the night. Snow will become mixed with ice pellets then change to freezing rain over many regions. Total snowfall amounts of 15 to 20 centimetres are forecast over western and northern regions.

Winds will increase to east to southeast ahead of this system gusting near 90 km/h for most areas with gusts reaching 120 km/h.


----------



## SINC

-17 this morning on the way to -4 in the sunshine. This mass of cold air that has us hostage can't last much longer. The heat of the sun will drive it back, but for now we suffer with far below normal temps for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain and snow for us here in St.John's..............and for the next few days. Then, as a pre-Spring "treat", there is a major snowstorm predicted, with another 1 to 2 feet of snow to make us pray harder for Spring. C'est la vie.


----------



## Bolor

The winter storm warning is over but the wind is busy rearranging it.tptptptp 
Temp is currently -12 but windchill is -23 to -30(with gusts).
I'm really tired of winter. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, yes, I "feel your pain" re being tired about winter. We have another 2 months of it here in St.John's. Still, today is 4C and beautiful sunshine. Major storms are approaching over the weekend and early next week, so this is the calm before the proverbial storm. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning and since that is our forecast high, I guess this is as good as it gets for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, whenever anyone gets some sun, it has a bit of warmth to it to help raise the spirits.


----------



## Bolor

Another windy day of drift arranging and it is bitterly raw. (I had some more shoveling to do) -


----------



## MacDoc

Wind is down - sun is out :clap: - much more civilized tho chilly.
Hot tub soon and sunbake on the front porch out of the wind - get my head back into spring again after a rude interlude. 

Unhappy looking robin sunning and trying for worms in hard hard ground


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you are starting to sound like MacNutt. Of course, Salt Spring Island has the best weather in North America, but I think that Hazel would have a tough sell in portraying Mississauga as #2. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Bitter cold winds here all day. only -5 but wind chill made it feel like -25.

Same for tomorrow and 5 to 8 more cms of snow.

We got our whole damn winter in three weeks and not letting up. Oh for the song of the Robin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same as Sinc, without the cold and with more snow. 2 months to go.


----------



## SINC

-8 with snow and up to -4. Trouble is, it is the same forecast all the way to next Tuesday. Spring has been lost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I think that a "lost Spring" is harder than what we have here -- no Spring until June. 

Still, the onions and the dogberry trees were once again correct in their weather predictions -- a milder winter (the layer of the outer skin of the onions predicted this) and the above average number of dogberries on the Ronan trees (more snow means less food on the ground for a longer period of time for the birds). Environment Canada was correct in our milder winter, but was way off in their predictions for our snow in Feb. They predicted less than 25cm in all of Feb., and we received over 150cm.


----------



## Bolor

Another cold one today. Sunny and windy windchill at -25 currently


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, at least the sun has a bit of warmth this time of year. Only three more shopping days before the First Day of Spring.


----------



## The Great SNAFU

Dr.G. said:


> Only three more shopping days before the First Day of Spring.


:lmao: 

Only 29 more days until the Bunny hops to it  


SNAFU A Day Without Sunshine Is Like A Day With Clouds


----------



## Carex

Rain.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Indoors at work, can't tell, lately has been cloudy/dark with some snow flurries. None of the snow is staying around which is GREAT. That's just the past few days, before this spell it was bright, sunny and WARM!


----------



## Dr.G.

i<3myiBookg4, you are obviously not in St.John's, where it is partly sunny, 2C with scattered snow flurries all day today ....... tomorrow ....... tomorrow ..... ad infinitum.


----------



## MacDoc

Brilliant sun - high pressure so I'm all pumped up of course 

Wind is tolerable and temp a bit above freezing - much nicer in the warm sun - today is equinox here in the GTA.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, you are obviously not in St.John's, where it is partly sunny, 2C with scattered snow flurries all day today ....... tomorrow ....... tomorrow ..... ad infinitum.


LOL!
Nope, I'm in Nova Scotia. *checks out the window* No flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

"today is equinox here in the GTA". It is on March 20th for the rest of North America, the Northern Hemisphere, the Southern Hemisphere........in fact, the entire world outside of the GTA. I guess you folks ARE the center of things here on Earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

i<3myiBookg4, I guess Nova Scotia had an easier winter than we did here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

"today is equinox here in the GTA". 

From CNN.com
(AP) -- By the faint cosmic glow of the oldest known light, physicists say they have found evidence that the universe grew to astounding proportions in less than the blink of an eye.

In that trillionth of a second after the big bang, the universe expanded from the size of a marble to a volume larger than all of observable space through a process known as inflation. At the same time, the seeds were planted for the formation of stars, galaxies, planets and every other object in the universe.

"It's giving us our first clues about how inflation took place," said Michael Turner, assistant director for mathematics and physical sciences at the National Science Foundation. "This is absolutely amazing."
_____________________________________

I guess the GTA was formed just a second or two after the "big bang".


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Dr.G. said:


> i<3myiBookg4, I guess Nova Scotia had an easier winter than we did here in NL.


To be honest, we didn't have much of one.
I wore sandals until mid-December and we used to get snow in late October/early November, but not until mid-December... 

Couple blizzards and then it was gone.

My dad's from the west coast of NF, Codroy Valley.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Wreckhouse area in the Codroy Valley is known for its hurricane force winds.

We had only about a foot or two of snow before New Year's Day, and then only about a foot of snow by mid-January........which all melted in the +16C temps we had one day. Then, in late January, the blizzards started. We had less than a meter of snow up until then, but since then up until now, we have had nearly 4 meters of snow fall on St.John's. The worst storm was 73cm of snow whipped around by 132kp/h winds.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G sunrise to sunset is exactly 12 hours TODAY.










THAT is equinox for this specific location.
Consider the Latin........


----------



## SINC

Heavy snowfall warning for next 24 hours her with 25 - 30 cm accumulations.

Sigh, Springtime in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you are correct. Amazingly, the rest of Canada has a 2 to 6 minute difference between sunrise and sunset. This proves that the GTA is the Center of the Known Universe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is this wet or dry snow? Still, a foot of snow is still a pain. Luckily, you don't have anything on the ground, so it is not building on top of any other mounds of snow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, is this wet or dry snow? Still, a foot of snow is still a pain. Luckily, you don't have anything on the ground, so it is not building on top of any other mounds of snow.


This is going to be a wet snowfall.

But, we DO have over 40 cm on the ground already in the past three weeks. Our winter came late, but with a vengeance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, so you might have some snow on the ground by April 1st. I can recall only one April that we did not have a meter or two of snow on the ground here in St.John's...........the year is snowed in May!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A windchill of -10C tonight, while not Bolor-like bone chilling cold, is still cold for us here in St.John's in mid-March.


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning in the snow. High is supposed to be -2 so there will be little change.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and flurries here as well, Sinc. Strange that we should be getting the same sort of weather this time of the year.


----------



## Carex

As predicted by the Newfoundland and Labrador Weather and Meteorological Department, the weather here dawned clear and sunny and a crisp -2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to see you up and about, Carex...........in that it is now 12:30PM here in St.John's. 

Big wet snowflakes are falling, giving everything a new coating of white. We need green, NOT white right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good old Environment Canada. They predicted 2cm of snow for St.John's today, and we already have 10cm..........and it's still snowing hard. This is why we also need the Environment Canada Weather Station returned to Gander to give NL accurate info. They take data that is old and then speculate that this is the current situation, rather than look outside to realize that it is NOT partly cloudy, but heavy snow is falling rapidly.


----------



## SINC

Wow, there is 10 inches on the ground. I know this because I used my tape measure as I could not believe it. With no wind it is uniform, but it is also wet and very heavy. This will be a long and hard shovel with many breaks just to do my small part. My wife is far ahead of me as I came in to dry off a bit as my pant legs are quite damp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, by tonight we shall have the same amount of wet snow. I hate this sort of snow..........I hate ALL sorts of snow...........I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Our one day record of 23 km is no more, beaten by 2 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos for all of you, Sinc. Records are meant to be broken. Still, I personally would like to see such records broken.........but not in my lifetime.


----------



## SINC

Well, we got about an inch more snow overnight, so not much to move today compared to yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 2C here in St.John's, with 10cm+ of snow predicted for tonight.


----------



## Bolor

The wind is still re-arranging our snow. Wind chills @ -21


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, that is what I hate about our Feb. snow storms here in St.John's. Those storms are usually not wet snow and with our strong winds the drifts are constantly "rearranging" themselves, usually back into driveways. Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## SINC

I'm with Dr. G. in that I hate snow, especially as I age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am finding that my body is telling me to get a snow blower. I chronic rotator cuff problems in my left shoulder, sciatica in my lower back and my arthritic knees literally groan under the strain of lifting tons and tons of wet snow each winter. Still, it is my one real exercise for half of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's on this, the first day of spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring has officially begun in North America with Cape Spear, NL (North America's most easterly point) having gone through the first day of spring. St.John's was a couple of minutes behind. 

Of course, as MacDoc pointed out, the GTA has already experienced its equinox, thus making it the center of the natural laws of Newtonian physics. Kudos to us all for having survived the use of the word "Winter". Spring will not come to St.John's until late June, when the last of our snow melts, so this is why Winter and Spring are just words.


----------



## Carex

Another beautiful sunny day. That's three in a row.


----------



## SINC

-3 - Snow for the third day in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, my wife was visiting her sister's home in Victoria, BC, and suggested that we retire out there someday. Now, all I have to do is to win the lottery. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Now, all I have to do is to win the lottery. We shall see.


Not until after I do, you don't!


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, my wife was visiting her sister's home in Victoria, BC, and suggested that we retire out there someday. Now, all I have to do is to win the lottery. We shall see.


Me three. 

I'm sure you could arrange some kind of educational transfer or something if you put your mind to it. It would be the end of show shovelling as you know it. There are people here that don't own shovels and simply use brooms when the yearly snow hits for a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we could both win on the same draw. Now, wouldn't THAT be a coincidence.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I have to admit that I am getting tired of shovelling snow and ice for 5-6 months every year. As a teleprofessor, I could still teach my courses part-time from Victoria, BC, or Victoria, Australia. I would have to retire early, but with a large enough lottery win split between you, me and Sinc, this could be arranged.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a friend who has a home on 11 acres of land in Cumming, Georgia, who wants to leave the heat of the south. He thinks that Victoria, BC is too much of a retirement community, and was actually pricing some land in Salt Spring Island, BC. His land is worth over $4million US, so he might be able to afford a small plot of land at the foot of Mount MacNutt.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of which, we've not heard much from him lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

He is enjoying the good weather in Canada's paradise.


----------



## SINC

To be honest, if you compare our respective current weather to that of SSI, he wins, hands down.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to MacNutt, pick any day in any community in Canada, and SSI will have better weather than that spot. Thus, Paradise in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Day four of snow flurries. -3 and going to +1. Tomorrow? More snow.

Why is it the forecasters are always right about snow?


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> According to MacNutt, pick any day in any community in Canada, and SSI will have better weather than that spot. Thus, Paradise in Canada.


Well, that may be just a tad overblown.

3C here, headed for 12, cloudy, headed for rain (or at least showers).


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 2C here in St.John's. I have been trying to throw some of the huge mounds of snow on to the road to help it melt. I do this every year, and each year I still have snow in my garden in June. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, if MacNutt were online he would disagree. I know that he complains that it is too cold to keep his windows open when it is 4C, and there were a few days of light snow on days that the rest of us were either in blizzard conditions or near-actic low temps. According to him, there is nothing ever to complain about on SSI re the weather. So, don't shoot the messanger, I am just telling you what he has sais over and over and over again.


----------



## SINC

It must get monotamous having the same fine weather at all times. After all, variety is said to be the spice of life.


----------



## Carex

Dr.G. said:


> Carex, if MacNutt were online he would disagree. I know that he complains that it is too cold to keep his windows open when it is 4C, and there were a few days of light snow on days that the rest of us were either in blizzard conditions or near-actic low temps. According to him, there is nothing ever to complain about on SSI re the weather. So, don't shoot the messanger, I am just telling you what he has sais over and over and over again.


I've heard the sermon and laughed at it a few times myself. The do have a Mediteranean climate, but it isn't tropical as he just about claims at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, yes, variety is the spice of life. We are getting a fine sunny day all day today, with 3C feeling warmer than it actually is because of the sun, no clouds and no wind. Then, to add spice to this week, we are predicted to get snow, flurries, rain, freezing rain, freezing drizzle, fog and a bit of hail/ice pellets for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

A mild morning at -3 on the way to +3 with light flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny day, with 4C feeling warmer than it actually is because of the sun and lack of wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Glum and cold - winter hanging on


----------



## Dr.G.

That is our forecast for the next few days, MacDoc. Still, today is sunny to give us hope that spring is just a couple of months away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 4C here in St.John's at just after 3PM. The kids are all outside playing street games for the first time this month. Yes, Spring must be in the air.


----------



## SINC

The melt is on and there is water running everywhere this afternoon. 

Supposed to be 7 tomorrow so the snow should go quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this is where I envy you folks. If we get the 80cm of snow as we have in Aprils past, we shall have some last bits of snow on Canada Day to watch melt.


----------



## SINC

-8 and a high of +2 with, yes, flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing drizzle predicted here, although it is currently a cool 2C.


----------



## Carex

Kind of blah, overcast, odd shower, cool. I'm sure there is an appropriate Jewish word for it that would describe it to a T.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Today is awful... past few days have SUCKED. It was actually snowing... and it is still on the ground! Nothing stayed on the road or anything but yeah... I hate snow! Brrrrrrrrr. It is SUPPOSED to be spring so we go back into winter mode to make up for what we missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow in Atlantic Canada in March???? What is the world coming to???? When it snows here in May is when I wonder why I stay here in Atlantic Canada's eastern-most edge.


----------



## SINC

Yeah there is a Jewish word to describe our weather which is also overcast and dreary.

I think the word is "Yuk", is it not Dr. G.?


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Dr.G. said:


> Snow in Atlantic Canada in March???? What is the world coming to???? When it snows here in May is when I wonder why I stay here in Atlantic Canada's eastern-most edge.


I knew you'd have a reply!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I don't think that "yuk" is a Jewish word. When talking about the weather here in Atlantic Canada in supposed-spring you might use some Yiddish phrases, such as --

"zug nisht" (don't talk about it)
"krekhtz" (a cross between a sigh and a groan)
"gott iz an alter kuntssenmacher" (God is an old trickster)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I don't think that "yuk" is a Jewish word. When talking about the weather here in Atlantic Canada in supposed-spring you might use some Yiddish phrases, such as --
> 
> "zug nisht" (don't talk about it)
> "krekhtz" (a cross between a sigh and a groan)
> "gott iz an alter kuntssenmacher" (God is an old trickster)


I really did not think it was, but that "zug" bit is close enough!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, no problem. Shalom aleichem (peace be with you), to which you might reply aleichem shalom (and unto you, peace). Amazingly, this is very similar in Arabic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3.5C here in St.John's this afternoon. Can't complain, since freezing rain was predicted.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Was thinking on my drive to work today what I would write on here today!!! Now that is lame.

Well, I drove with the window down, no coat on (I avoid coats if I can), beautiful, warm, sunny day! Awesome!


----------



## SINC

-3 with a high of +3 and showers. So far no wet stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a sunny 2C as the sun slowly sets here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only, ON, PQ, NB and now Manitoba will be switching there Daylight Saving Time to coincide with the US next spring. Anyone in an other province know if their province will be converting to US Time?


----------



## SINC

Add Alberta to the list.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is that official, Sinc? The legislature of each province has to pass this act. We are not sure what we are going to do here in NL. Thus, we might be only 1/2 hour ahead of Eastern time and actually 1/2 hour behind Atlantic time. Very confusing.


----------



## SINC

Yes it is. Trust me on this! 

Source:

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/timezone.html?n=80


----------



## Dr.G.

This is REALLY going to mess things up here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy morning here in St.John's with 1C. Wake up North America. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Very light now by 6:00 a.m. and 0 this morning on the way to +4 with flurries and scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 5C here in St.John's late this morning.


----------



## The Doug

Up to +8 today, chance of showers. The forecast from tomorrow through next Thursday... sunny and +8. :clap:


----------



## overkill

Beautiful sunny morning here in Hamilton. 3 degrees and going up


----------



## SINC

4 this morning and since that is our high, we'll be staying there.

Heavy cloud with flurries and rain yet again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C here as well, Sinc. It is the calm before tonight's storm. By tomorrow night, over a foot of heavy wet snow is predicted for St.John's, whipped around by 90+kp/h winds. So much for Spring.


----------



## SINC

It has dropped of to 0 here in the past couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holding stead at 4C this afternoon ............... just enough to melt a tiny bit of snow before tomorrow's blizzard. Nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

The good news here is that there has been no precip and that is fine by me.


----------



## MacDoc

Absopositlutely gorgeous day in the GTA. :clap: Sun, warm, bugs about, neighbours out doing spring chores.....'bout time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three cheers for Environment Canada!!! They have just called off our Heavy Snowfall and Blowing Snow warnings, with the predictions of 15-25cm of wet snow blown around by 90+kp/h winds. They NOW are calling for Strong Blizzard Conditions, with 35+cm of snow whipped around by 110+kp/h winds. Gotta love those folks at Environment Canada.


----------



## overkill

Been a wonderful day here in Hamilton as well. Went outside and found a nice bench in the park to read my book all afternoon. Little cool on the hands, but well worth the fresh air.


----------



## overkill

Just checked the outlook for the week and it shows nice spring time temperatures with lots of sun in the forecast. I only hope that this can stay true. So I am sure we can expect some rain and snow as its always too good to be true


----------



## SINC

0 this morning with a high of 4, but I don't believe it. Why? 'Cause the skies are deep blue and there is this strange yellow object that has peeked above the horizon. I seem to recall it being known as the sun. If it stays out all day, we'll get closer to 10 is my bet.


----------



## Bolor

We will be getting sun and warm for the next couple of days ... +8 and +9. i can live with that


----------



## Dr.G.

Trade you Bolor. It is -1C here in St.John's...........but there are snow drifts half way up my car and there is still 24+ hours more of this blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

25cm of wet snow has fallen here in St.John's in the past 12 hours, with another 35+cm of snow predicted for the next 24 hours. Hurricane force winds have drifted snow completely over our two cars in the driveway. Plows with 6-8 foot blades are getting stuck due to the amount and weight of the snow, and the drifting of this snow. Help!!!!!


----------



## mrjimmy

See Sheila's brush.

http://www.aroundthebay.ca/weather.asp


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, mrj, the infamous "SHEILA'S BRUSH". When she is through with us tomorrow, we shall have enough snow left over for snowball fights on Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## JPL

Oh man that's brutal. I just saw a snippet on the internet. I feel sorry for you guys there, call in the Army, oops their in Afghanistan. BTW it's another beautiful day here, sunny and warmish going to be near 10c.


----------



## SINC

-5 and going to 9 today according to Environment Canada. The lame brains at AccuWeather who supply the info for the desktop widget state it is -11 with a high of 5 under cloud today. That is very far from current conditions and from looking out the window one has to wonder how they can be so wrong. It is clear and bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

JPL, if we did not call the army in when we had 73cm blown around by 123kp/h winds, we were not going to call them in for 32cm blown about by 100+kph winds. It took me five hours, but I cleared away the snow from my driveway. Even found our two cars that were completely covered over on the windward side, and half way up on the leeward side by snow. It is still snowing now and will continue to snow off and on until Friday. We may get a break tomorrow with some rain and freezing rain.


----------



## overkill

Going down to around 0 tonight. Might keep the windows open to get some much needed fresh air into the apartment. Heading to lake huron this weekend, hope the weather stays nice for that.


----------



## wonderings

Weather has been fantastic this week. Got the motor bike out full time now, my car goes away for the summer. Was out on a nice 4 hour cruise this afternoon, just fantastic and from the forecast it only seems to be getting better this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Near blizzard conditions and 110+kph winds caused meter high drifts once again here in St.John's. At least the snow shall end this afternoon with some freezing rain and hail instead.


----------



## overkill

High of 12C anticipated at Pearson Airport today and lots of sun. Drove with the windows down this morning into work.

Dr. G I do hope that you are all hanging in there and that warm sunny weather heads your way soon!


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the concern, Overkill. Take a look at the "weather bomb" that shall be over us in about an hour.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## overkill

Hope that the city can get as much snow cleared as possible before the rain and freezing rain add to the snow on the ground and turn it all into ice. Not very enjoyable for shovelling im sure. I remember living in Montreal for a few years and having to shovel out of some big storms, but I cannot say that it compares to what you are experiencing out on the east coast. Hot coffee and warm blankets all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, Montreal has a far better snow clearing plan, made possible by the more grid-like makeup of their streets. Think of most of downtown St.John's like old Montreal, with narrow streets that wind around. Now, throw in some hills, winds that cause drifts that are bigger than the snow plows, and you may see our problems. We only had 6 inches of snow last night, but the drifting caused by the winds had places with no snow and drifts over a meter high.


----------



## JPL

Dr.G. I can't imagine dealing with those conditions, you guys on the rock are some kinda tough. If we get 20 cm here in TO, the place shuts down -).


----------



## Dr.G.

JPL, when the weather report says "flurries", that means 10cm of snow. When it says "light snow", that means 20cm. When it says "heavy snowfall", that is 25-50cm of snow. When it says "blizzard conditions", that means the winds will be 100+kph whipping around the snow.

It is currently hailing in advance of the freezing rain.....which will then turn to freezing drizzle.......which will then turn back to snow overnight. Luckily, sun is predicted for sometime in early April.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning and on the way up to 8 today. A robin was sighted about 30 km northwest of the city so spring is on the way. Your area must be a mess Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we had robins here last week. I fear that many of them will not make it through the storms we have had, are having, will continue to have until early April. The winds, snow, sleet, hail, etc., are really rough on small birds like robins. Sadly, we find their dead bodies once the snow melts in late June/early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

The monster awaits.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is one big system Dr. G.

Hold on tight!

2 here this morning on the way to 5 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

The monster is upon us. Freezing rain is now being followed by hail, to be replaced by snow........from 10 to 25cm............and then back to freezing rain. Some sun is possible on Friday .............. Good Friday, that is, on April 14th.


----------



## overkill

Heading up to grand bend this weekend and I hope that the sun stays with us, although I have seen reports of rain on the way. Too bad, would have been nice to go down to the beach with the dogs.


----------



## overkill

beautiful morning, already at 10C, but looks like a chance for some rain and t-storms this afternoon. high of 17C.


----------



## SINC

1 in the fog and a high of 4 with showers today.


----------



## overkill

has gotten cloudy fast and rain is coming. seems like it will be a cool night by the fire tonight. hope everyone gets some nice weather this weekend.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun and 10 now and the melt is on!


----------



## SINC

-6 and very foggy with flurries in the forecast for today.


----------



## The Doug

A very welcome 22 yesterday, under clear blue skies. Gorgeous day it was. Only up to 13 today, with bit of rain & maybe a thunderstorm this morning (just heard a boom actually). 

And -- this is what I _hate_ about this time of year, the temperature will plummet to -10 this evening, with an heavy snowfall warning (15cm+).


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, where in PQ are you located? If this is the weather you are getting overnight, we usually get Quebec's weather a day of so later.


----------



## The Doug

No snowfall, no worries, Dr.G. -- 'twas but a weak April Fool's jest on my part. 

A bit rainy today, +13. Sunny and +10 tomorrow...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we don't joke about the winter weather in April or May. We usually get about 80cm of snow in these two months, so anything coming our way makes one fear for the worst.


----------



## SINC

A cool -6 but in bright sunshine it will rise quickly. A high of 6 is not going to be right. My bet is we will get closer to 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, the monster awaits.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## overkill

Light rain this morning on the drive in to work. Expect a high of 19 with some sun and clouds, then a chance of showers this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning on the way to 13 in the sunshine. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 4C here in St.John's at 11AM. Still, anything we don't have to shovel is a blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings

5:40 AM EDT Monday 3 April 2006
Snowfall warning for
Fraserdale - Pledger Lake issued 

15 to 25 cm of snow expected by Tuesday night. 

Rats. That means that this is on the way to St.John's. Fraserdale is the best predictor for upcoming weather in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5:40 AM EDT Monday 3 April 2006
Snowfall warning for Smooth Rock Falls issued 

15 to 25 cm of snow expected by Tuesday night.

More bad news for St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Had a few brisk thunderstorms run by us this afternoon. Sever weather watch has been lifted for the Hamilton area. Driving home i did get to see some nice lightning strikes. On and off showers and tstorms til midnight tonight.


----------



## overkill

was suppose to get 2-4 cms of snow this afternoon, but nothing to report on the drive home from work. were in around 0 degrees right now and partly cloudy skies. hopefully we can have a bit of a warm up before the weekend gets here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the anniversary of what has to be the worst weather day in St.John's history. Keep in mind that informal records about the weather conditions here in St.John's date back to 1555 when the Basques travelled overland to capture St. John's from the French described the snowy conditions May.

Today, back in 1999, St.John's received within a 24 hour period, 68.40cm of snow, which was followed by 69mm of rain. Everything was closed down for nearly two days while we tried to clean up the snow and slush.


----------



## MLeh

Does this count as 'weather'? Our hummingbirds showed up today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, hummingbirds are a sign of good weathe and spring. When we start to see the birds in the garden here in St.John's, that too is a sign of spring. Of course, these are the dead birds that were blown out of the sky by the frequent blizzards during Jan/Feb/Mar and were buried in the snow drifts. Live birds do not show up until the trees start to have buds on them, which is in mid to late June.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Torrential rains yesterday ... snow today ...


----------



## Dr.G.

CI, sounds like us back in 1999, only it was all in one day.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Dr.G. said:


> CI, sounds like us back in 1999, only it was all in one day.


I'll keep that in mind, Dr. G.  

Meanwhile I'm waiting for the plagues of locusts....


----------



## The Doug

-2 right now, with 2cm of crunchy snow from yesterday. A chance of flurries or a bit of rain later today, when the high should hit 4 or so (what a far cry from last Friday, when the high was 22).


----------



## Dr.G.

CI, there is not enough growing here in this part of NL, at least not until July, for locust to be a problem. They would die of the cold, the fog, the driving wind and the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, the body goes into shock with such sudden changes in temps.


----------



## overkill

All I know is that with rapid changes in temperature, either up or down, I get some serious headaches 

Some overcast skies right now and looks like some snow/rain on the way this afternoon. Hope traffic does not come to a crawl when drivers start to see the snow flakes fall again!


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and up to 12 today with morning cloud and afternoon clearing. Yesterday's powerful sun melted half the snow on the lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Powerful sun"??? What is sun??? Snow we have plenty of........but no sun. Rain is what helps to melt away the snow here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning and going up to 9 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like us here in St.John's today, although we won't see 9C until May. Hopefully, we can avoid the typical 60-80cm of snow in April and May. We shall see.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

We have had rain (not large amounts) the past few days to break out lovely "warm, sunny" trend. Presently it is a bit cloudy at noon time... and it is on the cold side.


----------



## overkill

beautiful evening in steel town. 8 degrees and perfect for an evening walk!


----------



## SINC

We got to 10 with showers. Going for 1 tomorrow.


----------



## dona83

I haven't been outside of my office for 14 hours so I wouldn't know, but yea looks nice and warm outside, I guess.  haha.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C this morning, with the first sun we have seen since sometime in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's up over 5C with sunshine here in St.John's. Amazing. While we shall not see any temps in double digits until mid to late May, no real sunshine and blue skies were predicted until around Easter. So, this is a real treat.


----------



## SINC

4 here this morning and headed up to 14 with april showers today. A nice fresh smelling rain will wash away some of the sand and dirt on city streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

I don't envy you your rain, Sinc, but there are parts of Alberta that really need this moisture. Good luck this summer with drought.


----------



## MacDoc

The GTA weather is absolutely whacked. Thunderstorms, snow squalls, summer, cool with sun, rain all day.......and that was last hour. 










Note the high and low numbers for today......


----------



## overkill

very calm evening once again in steel town. just came back from a walk and its a little overcast and siting at 3 degrees right now. rain has seemed to moved past us for the rest of the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, in Yiddish, what you are doing is "kvetching". This is not to be mistaken with "kvelling". Come to St.John's for a week some winter and you shall return to the GTA, get downs on your knees and kiss the ground, which should not be confused with kissing a cod. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

How I miss Georgia in the springtime.......

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/wea...s/USGA0027.htm

Athens,GA is where the Univ. of Georgia is located, where I spent three years getting my doctorate.


----------



## SINC

A fine start to the day at 4 under partly cloudy skies and headed north to 16. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is a cloudy 7.6C here in St.John's, but the wind off of the cold Atlantic Ocean makes it feel cool. We shall not hit double digits in temps for another month or so. Such is Life here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

Clear blue skies this morning; we're on our way to +9 today. A fine Sunday it will be. 

It's supposed to be similar (albeit a tad warmer) right through Thursday, when a bit of rain is expected.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy morning at +2 on the way to 11 with showers today. Just what we need to get things growing.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had loads or rain and 8C temps last night. It is amazing how much snow has melted. There is even a patch of garden free of snow around the house and we has some crocus growing. Sadly, when we get hit with the foot (or more) of snow we get every April and May, those crocus will be again under a blanket of snow. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

woke up to frost on the grass just of lake huron this morning. beautiful sunny day with no wind which was well worth the trip. woodpeckers, and morning doves filled the air. what a greak weekend of weather.


----------



## SINC

+2 and headed for 14 in the sun today. We'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and pea soup fog. No sun in sight today.


----------



## overkill

going to 14 tomorrow with sun and clouds which will then turn to showers and tstorms by wednesday. hopefully the long weekend will bring some nice weather to enjoy


----------



## Dr.G.

9C but the fog is lifting here in St.John's at 10PM.


----------



## overkill

currently 10 degrees outside with no wind. a wonderfully calm evening in steel town. nice enough to have the windows wide open and letting Diana Krall fill the air with her sweet voice.


----------



## SINC

Sitting in the motor home in the back forty with the screen door and windows open at 16 in the late afternoon sun here.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morning at -2 and a high of 16 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C here in St.John's. We won't see double digit temps until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and it hit 9.4C. Almost double digits............but snow overnight will dash all hopes of this miracle. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

15 outside right now with some cloud cover, but was able to get in a nice game of hack this afternoon. first one of the year and hopefully one of many sessions after lunch break


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Well, it's almost 4 am so it's quite dark out... and cold...

But earlier it was a nice, warm, sunny day!


----------



## overkill

sitting at 7 right now and lots of cloud cover. rain is moving in from the west and we should be set for the rest of the day. some tstorm activity is also expected. this should help the grass out a bit before most of the golf courses begin to open up in the area.


----------



## SINC

+2 this morning under sunny skies and a high of 19 today. YES!


----------



## Bolor

We are going to get rain all day today but the last few have been sunny and warmish. The snow is nearly all gone from the lawns in town although I had to help it by spreading it around.


----------



## overkill

currently looking out the window at some rain showers. been off and on all afternoon and doesnt look like it will clear up any time soon.


----------



## SINC

3 this morning and on the way to 16 again today as the Robin sings in the back yard.


----------



## MacDoc

A classic spring day - high of 70 - mostly sun a few showers and nice tulip showing its colours on the walk way. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

7C here in St.John's with a few crocus up where the snow has melted. With over a meter still to melt away in parts of the garden, we shall have flowers (and no drought) in July.


----------



## overkill

Partly cloudy right now and going up to 19 today. Also chance of some showers and tstorms this afternoon once again. But they do say that the weekend is suppose to be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and still sunny. With no wind, I am able to have some lunch out on my back deck that is free of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 10.4C in the shaded part of my backyard. This is the first double digit temp day since mid-January when it mysteriously hit 16C. Of course, within 9 days of that event, we had the first major storm of the winter (i.e., 35cm or more), and the storms kept coming until over 13 feet of snow was dumped on St.John's in an 8 week period.


----------



## SINC

Now 10 under partly cloudy skies on the way to 18. Pleasant day to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I just got back from a leisurely drive along the coastline. No icebergs, but the sunshine and sea air helped to boost the spirits.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

It had rained earlier... it was a bit cold.

I just went out to my car and the sun came out, it was nice... not sure how long that'll last.


----------



## overkill

fog has rolled in pretty thick this evening. still warm evening though by the airport tonight. hope it become sunny and warm for tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

No chance of sun until at least next Thursday. Still, every day it rains mean that we are less likely to have any drought this summer and no fires in the forests. So, it may be a small blessing to some, but I know that this summer shall not be as kind to many of you out there in dry/warm Canada. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

7 in the sunshine this morning, but a cool day at only 11 as a high compared to yesterday's 19.6.


----------



## MLeh

It's snowing here ... big fat fluffy flakes of white stuff.

This is NOT right. Rain, yes. Snow? In April? On the westcoast?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is foggy and 6C here in St.John's. Maybe you got the snow we were supposed to get a couple of days ago?


----------



## SINC

On and off sunshine make it a different day. When the sun is out it is very warm, but when it goes under, one needs a jacket. I might wear mine out taking it on and off today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 5C. The fog absorbs the sound, so only the sound of the fog horn at the mouth of the St.John's Harbor may be heard with its errie wail.


----------



## SINC

Well we did get to 9 and the late sun is nice and warm. We could go higher in the sunset hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C and VERY foggy. We shall not see anything that looks remotely like the sun until at least Thursday.


----------



## SINC

+1 and a high of 9 today. Very heavy wet snow is falling and melting on contact with the pavement and driveways, but sticking on the lawns leaving a symmetrical pattern.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 7C here in St.John's at just after noon.


----------



## overkill

beautiful day in the GTA. already got my car washed and hope to have a nice afternoon outside having an Argentinian style BBQ.


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning and a high of 12 today in the sunshine. Can't confirm that yet as the sun is not up.


----------



## overkill

high of 12 today in the GTA with a mix of sun and cloud. looks like good weather for the rest of the week as well. hopefully this is the start of the good spring weather


----------



## Dr.G.

More rain, drizzle and fog. We shall not see any chance of sun until Saturday at the earliest.


----------



## SINC

Dawn brought clear skies and the forecast is for sun all week long. I will see if we can't push a bit of this to the east for you Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, now Saturday is iffy for any sort of sun. It can go on like this for weeks on end. Then, all of a sudden, when the sun does appear, it actually hurts the eyes.


----------



## SINC

It's 11 degrees in the sunshine and still headed up. Forecast is 13, but will we make it? Stay tuned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain right now, with more rain predicted through Sunday.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to 9 and never did reach 12. 11 is close though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sadly, we won't see double digits until May or June. Luckily, all of this precipitation is with above 0C temps, so no snow. Had it been a bit colder, all of this rain would have translated into nearly two feet of snow.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning on the way to a pleasant 14 under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C this morning under foggy skies.


----------



## overkill

beautiful spring day in the GTA. nothing but blue skies over Pearson right now. Going up to 15 degrees. Looks like another long walk this evening


----------



## Dr.G.

God has taken pity on us in this part of St.John's. Heavy fog lines the St.John's Harbor, but there is a break in the fog over central and western St.John's. It is actually sunny and 10C. People are walking around blinded by the light.


----------



## SINC

Clear blue skies over northern Alberta too. It is already 12 and my bet is we will surpass the forecast high of 14 today.


----------



## SINC

Yet another glorious spring day at +2 with lots of sun and a high of 19 and even warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, send it our way. 5C and pouring rain here in St.John's. Of course, this means no drought and no forest fires on the Avalon Penn., so it is a gift that can't be "opened" until July.


----------



## MLeh

Good morning all. Looks to be a typical April day here - slightly overcast as I look to the west (Vancouver Island) and south (Vancouver), but clear overhead.

The streetlights in the new subdivision across the road were turned on for the first time last night. Ugh - light pollution. Used to be able to see the moon's reflection sparkling on the Georgia Strait at night - now the eye can't get past the stupid light post. Time to move.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Used to be able to see the moon's reflection sparkling on the Georgia Strait at night - now the eye can't get past the stupid light post. Time to move." Move to St.John's. We have no pollution here, and you would feel right at home with all the rain we are getting today. Of course, you would have to get used to the 12 to 21 FEET of snow we get each winter.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

The nice weather has ended.

It's cold, rainy... and has been like this for the past few days and will be like this for the rest of the week. Yuck.

I bought two pairs of sunglasses yesterday and capri pants, but I guess I won't get to try them out until next week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and foggy here in St.John's. It is like a movie from the 40s set in London. Still, at least the rain stopped. No sun predicted until maybe Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Add 10 and you have our 16 in bright sun. Nice.


----------



## SINC

Wow, we got to 20 today, same for tomorrow and 22 on Friday. YES!


----------



## overkill

we had nothing but sun here in steel town. hit 20! looks like a low of 7 tonight, means windows open for a nice breeze


----------



## SINC

A sunny day and a high of 22 will make it downright pleasant.


----------



## The Doug

24 yesterday, 18 today, full sun all week... just gorgeous.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C yesterday with rain and fog ............. 5C today with rain and fog. The same is forecast until Monday.


----------



## overkill

going up to 21 today in the GTA. another fantastic day of nothing but sun  hope to get a nice walk in this evening...seems though that rain is coming for the weekend, but that will give the golf greens some refreshments.


----------



## overkill

Jusr after 6am and already 11 outside. chance of some rain later today which is what is expected all weekend long. High of 21 today and a little lower temps for sat and sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with 10cm of snow predicted. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning with a high of 25 today is the good news.

Mixed rain and snow by late evening continuing until noon tomorrow with a high of only 8 is the bad news.

One just has to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took the doxies outside a few minutes ago only to get caught in a sudden hail storm.


----------



## overkill

Clouds have finally rolled in over Steel town. Looks like it will be much cooler tonight than it has been for the past few nights which is okay by me. Since it gets kinda stuffy in the apt with these heaters still on! Superintendant said its off this week. Thank you very much!


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow, sleet and hail have been falling since this afternoon. Rain is predicted, and if it does not come overnight as forecast, we shall wake up to over a foot of snow. Pray for us, friends......pray for us.


----------



## overkill

Hope the fire is a warm one for the night Dr. G and that better weather finds you soon.


----------



## SINC

Very windy, cloudy and cool at 4 this morning with a high of 9 today.


----------



## overkill

Drizzle rain and foggy in Hamilton. Nothing that makes me want to leave the apt and enjoy. Same for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday's mild temperatures sure got out leaves going. Most trees are now just braking the buds to show green.


----------



## overkill

rain seems to have moved away for the afternoon. still hanging around 8 right now with overcast skies. looks like a nice night to stay in and watch the hockey playoffs with a beer in hand.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

It's a nice day, so of course I slept most of it away, then woke up to sun and nice weather. Got to work on my car a bit. Now I'm at work for the night.


----------



## SINC

-1 with a cold brisk wind and a very heavy frost. Bright sun will take care of that in short order though. 12 today in the sun with highs in the low 20s later in the week.


----------



## overkill

Nothing but rain all day. Started very late last night and has not stopped. 5 degrees right now. Seems like rain may carry over to monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C at nearly 3PM. A strange contrast from all of the rain, fog, snow, sleet and hail we got last week.


----------



## SINC

Now 8 just after noon on the way to 12. Bright sun is deceiving as a north winds is very cool.


----------



## Ena

6 pm and it's 68F or 20C here in Victoria.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 11PM and the fog is rolling in and bringing 2C temps with it once again.


----------



## overkill

Rain has stopped for the evening. Still some chance of it tomorrow and high of 15. I always did like the sense of the fresh air after the rain has come through. It was nice to have the windows wide open this weeekend and be able to listen to the rain fall to the ground.


----------



## SINC

19 here tomorrow. Can't knock that!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny for us here in St.John's...........or so they say. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my two brothers-in-law (one in Calgary and one in Edmonton) say that Alberta is already going into the summer drier than usual. Is this the case where you are?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C this morning. FINALLY!!!!


----------



## overkill

Fog and rain during the drive into work. High of 15 still. Looks like the clouds are breaking up a bit. Dr. G. glad that the sun has finally found you


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, my two brothers-in-law (one in Calgary and one in Edmonton) say that Alberta is already going into the summer drier than usual. Is this the case where you are?


I don't understand that. In March we got more snow that we did all winter. The countryside is greening nicely and water lies in the fields everywhere.

April has been drier, but the melt has even our lawn quite soft. As well the river level here in town is much higher than usual.

Perhaps on the pavement in the cities it looks dry, but a drive in the country does not lead me to that belief.

Sunny and 1 this morning on the way to 19 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, overkill, it is about time we saw some sun. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, one brother-in-law drives from Edmonton to Calgary and then drives north of Edmonton, so maybe this is what he is talking about re the soil conditions. The other brother-in-law lives on a ranch in Okotoks outside of Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and beautiful sunshine here in St.John's this morning. Much of last week's snow and hail has melted and now the sun may work it's wonders upon the snow from this winter. The crocus are up and many of the tulips have started to come up.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the first time this year that it is sunny in BC AND in NL. Celebrations are in order in Ottawa, the center of power (where it is raining) and in TO, the center of the universe (where it is also raining). Rejoice!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Check out the St.John's webcam (in the left hand margin) to see the fog rolling in over Signal Hill and the St.John's harbor.

http://www.cbc.ca/nl/


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, it is still sunny and 9C here in St.John's at just after 3PM. The entire downtown area is shrouded in thick cold fog, but I am a couple of kms from downtown, so it is sunny and 9.2C out in the shaded part of my back deck.......where I am sitting with my iBook.


----------



## SINC

12 here in the sun at lunch time. Our high of 19 should be easily attained. Still, that very cool breeze persists.


----------



## Dr.G.

11.6C here in St.John's at 4PM. That is nearly at the record of 14C set back in 1986. Of course, in the previous year here in St.John's on April 24th, we received 21cm of snow. So, April is the cruelest month here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at about 10 right now in Hamilton. Looks like the rain clouds are staying around for the evening, but right now its pretty dry outside. A nice breeze is coming through the windows which is always welcomed.


----------



## SINC

As I head out the door on my daily walk to the local it is 17 in bright sunshine. Back later.


----------



## Dr.G.

After 6PM and it is STILL 12C. Amazing for this time of day/year here in St.John's. Those of you who have never been here in mid to late April can never fully appreciate a Spring day as we had today. Of course, tomorrow we could have a foot of snow, but at least we had today. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We got to 20 yesterday and the same is in order for today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C at nearly 8AM here in St.John's. Very atypical for this time of year.


----------



## overkill

High of only 10 at Pearson. Rain clouds have moved away and the sun has shown up. No word on how long it wants to stay around though


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill, the sun is out here in St.John's with 10C temps, but the clouds may be seen off to the west, which means your rains is now coming our way.


----------



## SINC

Oops, posted some weather in The Shang by mistake. Oh well, revised forecast high is now 24 for today.


----------



## overkill

Sorry for the potential rain Dr. G. A very cool morning here but going up to a high of 15. There are no clouds in sight and should be a beautiful day.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morning at 5 on the way to 21 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 9C. At least it looks like there shall be no snow for the rest of April. Now, May is another question, but that is a week away.


----------



## SINC

15 at noon. Revised high is now 23 for today. Sunny, but the cool wind of the past few days persists.


----------



## Carex

It was nice for a couple of days, now it stinks. Overcast with highs of 12. I want summer back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, be glad with what you have in that some of us envy your weather.


----------



## overkill

Clear night in Hamilton. Down to 7 degrees and it seems that the wind has died down as well. Looks like the next couple of days are full of sun and cloud and just below seasonal temperatures, but warm enough to get a nice jog out of it all.

I do enjoy these days the best, even more so in the fall with all the leaves changing colour.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at a cool 4 degrees with overcast skies. Going to the gym this morning in shorts was a bad move on my part!


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 8 and a high of 17 in afternoon sunshine. Currently overcast and light showers. Much better tomorrow under clear skies and 22.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C here at noon in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here in St.John's. The sky is an amazing shade of pink. "Red sky at night, a sailor's delight".


----------



## overkill

A very calm and cool 9 degrees outside in Steel Town. Looks like the cool weather will be with us over the weekend, but no rain is forecasted. Hopefully that can hold true for once


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear 5C here in St.John's at nearly 11PM. No snow in sight.


----------



## overkill

6am and 3 degrees at Pearson International. Nothing but clear skies. Sunrise is going to be brilliant this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C here in St.John's at nearly 8AM.


----------



## overkill

Clear night and 4 degrees in hamilton. Comfortable temperature for a good nights sleep I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet partly sunny 5C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## overkill

Sun, sun, sun and more sun this morning. Already at 9 and going up to 15 in Hamilton. Hope to get a nice walk in this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds, clouds and more clouds here at 2PM in St.John's. Still, it is 8C and no rain or snow, so we should be grateful.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at 7 right now and clear skies. Should drop a little more over night before going up to 16 with lots of sun for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, a bit of rain, and 6C here in St.John's at nearly noon. 30C for the next few days in Veredaro, Cuba.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning on the way to 11 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go figure!!! Double digit sunshine temps here in St.John's for most of the week we are gone. Still, I am glad for the folks here, especially the gardners


----------



## overkill

15 right now in Hamilton. Just came back from a nice long jog up the mountain. First time this year and hopefully the first of many more runs in beautiful weather like this.


----------



## SINC

Still a very dull day but it has climbed to 10. The sun has tried to break through and if it does the temp will rise quickly.


----------



## overkill

Looks like the jet stream is staying to the North of us which means some nice weather for the next few days


----------



## The Doug

Was a gorgeous weekend, and we'll see a bit more of the same today. Clear blue skies, and a high of 22. 

Tonight it's supposed to cloud over... rain is expected for the rest of the week with temperatures in the mid-teens.


----------



## SINC

2 this morning on the way to 14 with scattered showers. We need the rain.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 16 today in Hamilton. Possibility for some showers. Sun for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

The sun is peeking through every once in a while and we are at 13 in the early afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful sunny day by Pearson Airport. High of 21 today, which is fantastic!


----------



## SINC

Only 3 this morning with wet snow and a high of just 6 today. Good day to remain indoors.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck at 3 and the winds are howling. wet and cold today and again tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Day two of cool, wet and windy. currently only 2 and a high of 11.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morning at 0 on the way to 20 today. Nice.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and humid. Looks like rain on the way for the afternoon. High of 23 today.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful clear skies this morning. Saw the sun rise as I was driving into work at 6am this morning. Going to a high of 18. Very nice way to end the week.


----------



## SINC

3 in the sunshine and on the way to 24 today. Spring has sprung as the leaves unfurl more each day.


----------



## acc30

suns out and temperature is nice and cool...if only I could leave work early to enjoy it more. And it's friday


----------



## overkill

Pretty warm tonight in Hamilton. Sitting at 14.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning on the way to 18 under partly cloudy skies. The Robins were singing at 4:00 a.m. to get me up.


----------



## overkill

A nice cool 12 in Hamilton. Lots of sun and a bit of wind, but a beautiful day all around


----------



## SINC

Still 9 in light rain and boy do we need the rain.


----------



## overkill

Temperature has dropped a bit tonight. Seems like we may get close to the freezing point. Havent been there in a while  Tomorrow looks to be a beautiful day. Hope the weather is nice for all tomorrow!


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear morning at 3 on the way to 19 today in the sun.


----------



## The Doug

High of 15 today, liberal sunshine.


----------



## overkill

cool 5 at pearson this morning. looks like its going up to about 18. nothing but sun in the forecast for the rest of the week. beauty!


----------



## SINC

Only 5 this morning with a bitterly cold northwest wind with rain and a high of 10. Snow reported in areas to the north of us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 14C here in St.John's ............ a sharp contrast from the 30+C temps all last week in Veredaro and Havana. Que lastima. Such is Life.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at 14, low of 8 tonight but the nights are getting warmer. Welcome back Dr. G. Too bad you could not bring the hot weather back with you


----------



## SINC

We've dropped off to 4 in scattered showers and that is our high for all day tomorrow. Seems we will be stuck here until Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

A very cold morning at 4 with periods of rain, wind and wet snow today and a high of only 7. I doubt we will get that high unless the thick cloud cover thins out a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 8C here in St.John's. My body is rebelling since in Cuba it never got below 21C.


----------



## SINC

Still only 4, but the wind is so bitterly cold. Brrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is like our weather in early April. I hate that sort of chill.


----------



## SINC

Near noon and it remains bitterly cold in high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

5PM and the fog has been with us most of the day. Sunshine tomorrow, so all is not lost.


----------



## overkill

still quite warm in hamilton, sitting at 17 with clear skies. looks like a nice evening for some ice cream  cheers all!


----------



## Dr.G.

38C tomorrow afternoon in Veredaro, Cuba.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 9C temps here in St.John's. Only 29 degrees to go to match Veredaro. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

4 this morning and a forecast of showers and a high of only 7 which seems off given that fright yellow ball on the horizon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, why the sudden cold spell in Alberta after weeks of nice weather???


----------



## SINC

An arctic cold front combined with the jet stream being much further south than usual seems to be the reason.


----------



## Dr.G.

That explains why we are getting sunnier and warmer weather here. Keep up the good work, Sinc. We need the sunshine here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Wonderful day today, lots of sun and high of 22. Looks like rain and cooler weather for tomorrow.


----------



## acc30

rain, rain, and rain in TO. And of course it pours like crazy hell when I get off the bus to walk a block and a half to my work.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morn at 5 on the way to 20 today.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and showers all day  high of 15


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and already 13 in bright sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mid afternoon and only 7C in bring sunny skies and winds from the NNE. This means that the icebergs are on their way. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Rain all night. Low of 13 and more rain tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Still 19 in the sun, but clouding overnight and only 11 tomorrow with heavy rain forecast. i hope so, as we really need the moisture.


----------



## overkill

Rained all night which led to a Flood Warning for the GTA, first one of the spring season. Everyone be careful around the river banks as the ground is not firm enough right now with all the moisture from the thawing of winter and excess rain we have had. High of 16 with rain on and off today. Looks to be that way all the way through Mother's Day on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

5 on the way to 16 with showers. Not a drop yet, although the cloud cover is solid, so it may even happen.


----------



## overkill

Rain seems to be holding off and were sitting at 16 right now by Pearson...but looks like rain wont be held off for long


----------



## SINC

Rained most of the morning, 10 mm or so, Boy did we need it. More showers overnight and they are welcome. Now, it's hockey time! Go Oilers!


----------



## Dr.G.

At least the hockey game shall not be rained out as are some baseball games these days.


----------



## SINC

The clouds are darkening as evening falls. I hope it rains all night. A cooler evening at 11.


----------



## The Doug

Grey, windy, and rainy; high should top out at 16 today. More precipitation tomorrow but a touch warmer (18).


----------



## SINC

Beautiful sunny morning at 4 on the way to 17. Then up to 23 and 25 for sunday and Monday. Hope it holds for the long weekend.


----------



## overkill

Rain held off today and sun was out for a while. Took my grandmother to get her flowers for her garden. Hopefully the rain can hold off tomorrow as well.


----------



## SINC

5 on the way to 21 in the sun today.


----------



## overkill

Cool outiside with some like drizzle. Looks like a small chance for some thunderstorms this morning. Only a high of 14 with rain on and off today. Most of the week has rain in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

Sun is just colouring the horizon at 12 this morning on the way to 27 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 10C this morning as it is going up to 18C. For us here in St.John's this is great weather.


----------



## The Doug

Rain. Rain, rain _rain_. 

Supposed to rain for most of the week, with temperatures in the mid- to high-teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C here in St.John's this afternoon. A glorious day.


----------



## SINC

A sunny and bright 24 degrees at the lunch hour. No one will be watering lawns though. The city had a major pump failure around noon and we have no water.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still sunny at 6PM here in St.John's. Everything is still green, so there is no need to water lawns.


----------



## SINC

27 now and hot. YES!

Thermometer in the sun in the window of the motor home reads 120 F.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 8PM. That is equal to Sinc's motor home being 140F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 30C predicted for Calgary and Edmonton tomorrow. Summer starts early there for some reason.


----------



## overkill

Large fog patch this morning on the drive into work. Pearson International was reporting 1km visibility but they had no delays which was a good thing. Sitting at 10 right now and the fog is to roll out by 10am. High of 16 only. Looks like this type of weather for the next week


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog lifting and 8C here in St.John's this morning. This is typical weather for us in mid-May.


----------



## SINC

A very warm 28 here. So hot in the house, I snuck out to the MH which does have AC.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A forest fire burning out of control about 120 kilometres north of Calgary is threatening several campgrounds, a provincial wildfire officer said Tuesday.

Alberta's Sustainable Resource Development Department warned earlier in May that there was a high risk of wildfires because of light snowfall in the winter, light rain this spring and lots of dry grass on the ground." 

Sinc, I think that you folks could use some rain right now rather than high temps.


----------



## SINC

Yes, rain would be welcome, Dr. G.

It was 30 yesterday, is already 17 and supposed to be 31 or 32 again today which would break the all time record for any day in May.

Sleeping is nigh on impossible in this heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I pity the farmers who are trying to grow crops in this heat, or the ranchers trying to feed and water their herd.


----------



## SINC

It is only 11:00 a.m. and the thermometer on our deck reads 27 in the shade. We might just shatter that old record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, nearly 3PM and we are still a foggy, rainy 5C here in St.John's. No drought this year, luckily.


----------



## overkill

Chance of t-storms this afternoon. Can see the circumulus clouds starting for form. We have already reached our high of 19.


----------



## SINC

Another bright sunny morning at 14 headed up to 27 today. Yesterday we broke an all time record for heat in May at 31.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some of your warmth this way, Sinc. Right now, we are a bland and cloudy 7C. Everything is growing greener however, and this should be a nice summer without drought............we hope.


----------



## overkill

Rain, rain and some more rain. Low laying clouds are dropping between 35-50mm of rain on GTA right now. High of 16 but with Tstorms a possibility. Although they say that there could be some sunny breaks this afternoon. Lets hope so.


----------



## Dr.G.

9Am here in St.John's and it is sunny and 9C. An unexpected surprise after all of the drizzle and fog we have been getting recently.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful sunrise over the GTA today, but a cool morning to start the day. High of 15 with some showers in the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

14 this morning on the way to a nice 22 under partly sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and still sunny here in St.John's at 10:30AM. Maybe it will hit 12C by noon? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Although we are under cloud, it is still 19 here at 9:00 this evening local time. The dense cloud will make darkness come much earlier tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

This weather is seriously weird in the GTA for last week. 
Undescribable and very unsettling for a SAD sufferer.
Sun, cool, warm, torrential, fog, thunder.....every 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy early morning here in St.John's at 6:25AM. Sadly, this is typical for us this time of year.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning and halfway to our high today of 18 with cloudy skies and showers in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny here at 1030AM in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Sunny but very windy morning here in the GTA. At least it stopped raining for the time being. High of 16.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C here in St.John's, bit even though it is sunny, the breeze off the ocean has a bit of a nip to it this afternoon. Icebergs must be nearby. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy 8 this morning with afternoon clearing and a high of 22 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and pouring rain. This is an indoor day for one and all here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

We were considering going fishing today. Then my fishing bud sent this 










Movie day at MacDocs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we have better weather here in St.John's!!!!!


----------



## MacNutt

Hot and sunny out here. Wasn't supposed to be this good today but it's a stunner!

We've have had quite a run of midsummer weather lately. And it's only late may.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning sunrise -- blue sky and 10C at 740AM.


----------



## MacDoc

It was a dismal and dangerous May long weekend in Ontario. Several died in water accidents due to rough conditions  
An officer stopping people heading home for checks said most "smelled like wet dogs".

Staff and I got a break and stayed home tho a couple of us are working today.

But look at that last number..........coming up. It's only May !!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 15C here in St.John's. 

MacDoc, we usually only get a few days of those 81F temps in July here in St.John's. I fear that between the melting of the ice in the Arctic and the drying out and flooding of parts of Canada, our weather has dramatically shifted. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning and on the way to 26 in the sunshine again today. Periods of rain tomorrow, which we really need, then back to the sun for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit over 10C here at 415PM in St.John's. We just finished off our 4PM tea, which is a St.John's tradition on Victoria Day. Purists do it on the 24th, but others do it on the holiday Monday.


----------



## SINC

We hit 20 over the noon hour with blue skies and light fluffy clouds. Nice day, but it will rain all week long. that of course is a good thing as we really need the moisture.


----------



## overkill

Cool afternoon in Hamilton today. After keeping the windows open all weekend long, I am finally considering closing them...brrrr is the obvious thing on my mind right now. Only at 10 C right now. But the end of the week looks like it will be getting warmer.


----------



## SINC

26 and sweltering here this afternoon. Wind makes it very hot.


----------



## overkill

Looks like I will have to break out the thick bed sheets for tonight. Going to remain cool and slowly warm up as the week goes on. Standing at 8 right now in Steeltown.


----------



## MacNutt

Our run of beautiful sunny weather has turned into a torrential downpour. But it's still warm, at least.


----------



## SINC

Yep, clouding over here big time for 30 mm overnight and tomorrow. We DO need the rain though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have been getting about a third of that rain each day, but we don't have as great a need as others in our fine country. Luckily, there is no West Nile mosquito here in this part of NL, so all this rain each day is not turning into a breeding ground when the sun eventually does shine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A very wet morning at 16 with a high of only 18 today. Rain is the order of the day and I hope we get a downpour to shore up the rain barrels and lawns.


----------



## overkill

Sunny morning on the drive into work. Right now were at 6 but going up to 23. Looks like a good day for a round of golf. Better today than tomorrow as rain is a possibility.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn it's still May. Glad I bought fans last year - gonna be a hot summer and it's started already


----------



## SINC

8 this morning on the way to 18, a welcome relief to the very hot days of last week.


----------



## The Doug

After two weeks of rain... a brilliantly sunny morning. An high of 20 is predicted. :clap: 

Chance of showers tomorrow & Friday. :yawn:


----------



## SINC

9 on the way to 15 today with steady rain and not a breath of wind. Everything is looking very lush.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. The start of a good day. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Some light rain during the drive into work. Looks like rain and possible t-storms for most of the day. High of 23. Though the weekend is looking like some nice weather.


----------



## MacDoc

Fishing on Sunday :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny morning, with 9C temps and no wind at 830AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 940AM. I am able to teach online now from my back deck and the iBook's wifi connection. Teleteaching at its finest.


----------



## The Doug

Cloudy with a chance of showers today and this evening; the high will probably top out around 23.

Clearing tomorrow morning; they say it will be sunny right through Sunday with highs between 25 and 27. Sounds alright to me. Gonna wash and wax the car this weekend...


----------



## SINC

A gloomy day, but it appears the heavy rain is over for now. We got 55 mm of the much needed wet stuff over the last three days and wow, is it green now!

7 this morning on the way to 12 with light showers


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still sunny here in St.John's at 1130AM. Things are lush here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 15C at 2PM!!!! This is mid-June weather.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah meanwhile we are mid August


----------



## overkill

low of only 13 tonight. looks to be a nice day tomorrow. get outside and take advantage of the nice weather. good weather for all this weekend i hope.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning on the way to 11 and yet another day of rain. We're gonna need an ark if if doesn't quit soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 9AM here in St.John's. Sinc, we have plenty of arks here in St.John's if you need a few.


----------



## SINC

Things are looking up as I just see the sun trying to break through.


----------



## Dr.G.

God has smiled upon NoahSinc. May this blessing be spread out amongst the Edmontonians tonight in their victory celebrations.


----------



## The Doug

About 25 today, very sunny with a few clouds dotting the sky here & there. Gorgeous day. 27 tomorrow, maybe 29 Monday...


----------



## MacDoc

Yep ...still May 










for the translation challenged


----------



## overkill

It was warm today but a nice walk down by the water front brought a cool breeze which was welcomed. went up to 26, and even higher tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Only 3 on the way to 12 this morning and rain yet again today, making it a solid week's worth now and no letup in sight until Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and partly sunny here in a quiet St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Perfect day on the lake for our first fishing trip of the season. Bit of overcast kept the hot sun down at midday.
26 at the hottest and a nice breeze


----------



## SINC

Odd day here, hot when the sun was out, very cold when behind a cloud. Jacket on, jacket off all day.


----------



## overkill

Low of only 19 tonight. It was nice in the shade this afternoon but you can still feel some humidity in the air this evening. Slushy helped keep me cool


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny blue sky morning, with 14C and a bit of a breeze. Spring is finally here ....................... we hope.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 18 with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C now at 10AM with plenty of sunshine. Yes, God willing, Spring has finally come to St.John's. In all seriousness, everything is in bloom a few weeks early. The leaves are out on the trees, and while they are still growning larger, we normally don't get leaves showing at all until mid-June. It should be interesting to see if this is an indication of some sort of strange weather this July and August. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15 now with more sunny periods that cloud. That's better!


----------



## MacDoc

Operative word is BRUTAL 

TTC strike not helping the smog.








...yep STILL May. !!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I feel for all the people in the GTA. I remember those smoggy days in New York City in July. Good luck to one and all there.


----------



## overkill

Havent been outside since this morning, so I will give an office weather update. Nice cool conditions, hovering around 21 C with no wind. Very comfy indeed.


----------



## DS

Up to 34 now. Feels like 42.


----------



## Dr.G.

DS, that is way too hot for my liking and I came to Canada after spending five years in Georgia.


----------



## MacDoc

It's almost midnight - still 29 and feels like 35. 
House got through it okay with the new a/c and fans in combo - never got much above 24 inside but kept all machines off as much as possible and staff went home early.
Very thick humidity tho a clear sky. This is one heavy hot blanket for the night.....yeah and it's still only May.


----------



## Ena

A very pleasant 14 with 87% humidity tonight. Will be glad when and if weather makes up its mind. Tired of shorts, long pants, T's and sweaters all out and not quite needing washing with having to change clothes throughout the day,


----------



## MacDoc

Finally a civilized 21 at 2 am. ....sigh.


----------



## overkill

Already at 24C at Pearson this morning. Going right back up to where we were yesterday in the GTA. 34C, but its going to feel like something over 40 and its not going to be pretty.


----------



## SINC

Now, just for the folks in the GTA and SW ON, here is a pretty weather picture for the week:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise a few hours ago here in St.John's. It is now a pleasant 10C with a bit of an ocean breeze to keep the air pure. With my asthma, I don't think I could survive living in the GTA for any length of time in the summer. I feel for those with breathing problems living there in the days of smog alerts.


----------



## The Doug

A muggy 27 yesterday; felt like mid-July.

19 right now (8:15 a.m.), and another stinker is on the way -- the temperature should top out at 29 today. Risk of showers / thunderstorms.

30 is predicted for tomorrow then back to normal temps (23/24) for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## SINC

A bright and breezy cloud free morning here at 11 and going to 21 today and hot tomorrow at 27.


----------



## The Doug

Not quite 10:00 a.m. and it's already 23 degrees, and muggy. Should hit 30 this afternoon. 

A couple of dandy thunderstorms rolled through this morning at about 2:00 a.m. -- little rain but lots of lightning and thunder. Great show! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 14C here in St.John's. A slight sea breeze makes the warmth of the sun pleasant.


----------



## Ena

Cool wind and overcast in 16 C Victoria. Sure chose the wrong time this year for annual leave.


----------



## SINC

Now 16 and I'm lovin' our forecast for the week:


----------



## The Doug

...Environment Canada has issued a severe thunderstorm watch for MTL and parts north...


----------



## overkill

Just watched the first severe thunderstorm roll across Pearson International. Fantastic lightning strikes and saw a bit of hail fall also. Now we have pockets of blue sky visible through the high altitude clouds. Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening. There is a bit of a nip in the air with 6C temps, but there is no wind and the first crescent moon is bright, as are the stars this evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Getting there - what a horribly muggy day but much better now it's drying out.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'll trade you some of our cool clear air for some of your lightening. I have always loved to experience thunder and lightening.


----------



## The Doug

Chance of showers this morning, and it's supposed to be partly cloudy later today with an high of 19.

Last evening... wow. We had some humdinger thunderstorms roll through one after another over a period of about four hours, with plenty of lightning (some of it rather close by) and torrential rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C here in St.John's with a chance of rain. Sort of a bland day.


----------



## SINC

12 on a beautiful sunny morn and headed to 27 today.

As a side note, I have always wondered what happened to Gerry MacNutt's name as the starter of this thread. It "disappeared" one day for whatever reason. Since it is a long surviving thread and I see no change in that status, I think I will ask the Mayor if he can get Gerry's name back on the thread title. Somehow, given his passing, that would be fitting in my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would fully support this move, Sinc. MacNutt was one of us and still is, regardless of where he is now.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall all miss Gerry's speaking of Salt Spring Island as "Canada's Paradise", especially here in St. John's where the weather is VERY different.


----------



## overkill

Still some humidity hanging around Pearson right now. Looks like some rain could be in the forecast for the afternoon. High of 24 and going down to a comfortable 15 tonight. No AC needed.


----------



## Ena

Rain and 16 C in a short trip to the geographical left of SSI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 10C from just about as far east as one can get from SSI and still be in Canada.


----------



## SINC

23 in bright sun seems quite hot. Just back from my walk and glad I got it in now as if it gets to 27 it will be too hot to walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some sunshine and heat our way, Sinc. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Cooled off nicely this evening. Came back from a walk to the local store. Down to 15 tonight and no humdity.


----------



## SINC

Still 25 at 7:00 p.m. Got to 29 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy, quiet 12C this morning in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

A cool morning as well in the GTA with overcast skies. Sunny break are expected and hoped for in the afternoon. High of 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, 12C here in St.John's is not considered "cool". We could be getting snow, so anything in double digits is a gift of nature. Coming from New York City, I was familiar with the smog that the GTA has been experiencing, and coming to Canada after spending five years in the State of Georgia, I know all about heat and humidity. Still, you folks have gotten a taste of a harsh summer much earlier than expected. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

High of 23 today, sunny with cloudy periods. Or is that cloudy with sunny periods? Either way, I've got the day off and I'm going to enjoy myself today.


----------



## SINC

A muggy morning at 13 on the way to another hot one at 28 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Was up at 5 - nice then but getting cool muggy now on the way to 21. Birds and lawn love it. Allergies don't.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, one of the dogs got me up at 630AM, so I must have been the one to wake you up so early. Sorry. 15C and cloudy here in St.John's at 1:45PM. A quiet Friday afternoon.


----------



## Ena

At 9:30 am here it's 14C and dull. Bad for tourism industry as people won't stick around.


----------



## SINC

Ena said:


> At 9:30 am here it's 14C and dull. Bad for tourism industry as people won't stick around.


Yeah and by the look of the skies to the west, it's coming our way. Drat!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and dull here. Great for the tourism, especially those who want clean air and a mild sea breeze...........and no heat or humidity.


----------



## Bolor

Our weather has been crazy here for the last couple of weeks. Everything from lots of sun, tornado warnings, humidex to 39 deg. Today we were back to normal ... a pleasant 21 with sun and a nice breeze. High of 25 tomorrow and more sun. Gee, tough to take


----------



## Dr.G.

After the winter you folks had, Bolor, you deserve a bit of warmth.


----------



## SINC

A very muggy 27 after a high of 29 and threatening rain. We're watching a movie in the MH after cooling it down with the AC unit. Nice.


----------



## The Doug

Only 22 right now (9:55 p.m.) but awfully humid. Bleh.


----------



## The Doug

An overcast and slightly rainy Saturday morning. 15 degrees, rather dank feeling, heading to an high of 20 later today. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but a cool 10C here in St.John's at nearly 11AM. The wind is off of the ocean, which is making it cool, but so far, no icebergs have floated our way.


----------



## MacDoc

Cool 16 not quite as humid - good fishing weather if the rain holds off.


----------



## SINC

It will get much hotter than forecast, given the current temperature and the strong sunshine this morning:


----------



## Ena

Only 54 C and showers in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Only 54 C and showers in the forecast." Ann, luckily there are rain showers, because at 54C, anything not wet might easily catch on fire at those temps. We are at 12C here in St.John's, or 56F.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 23 in bright sunshine this morning here.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and a bit of rain. A rather bland day here in St.John's.


----------



## DBerG

This afternoon, me and my friends are gonna take a ride in Victoriaville.
The weather is perfect.
It is slightly innacurate, there's no trace of rain, and there's no sign of it coming.


----------



## SINC




----------



## overkill

Beautiful evening in Hamilton. Sitting at 17 with clear skies and it looks like warm weather is moving in and pushing this cold front out from the area. Lots of rain over the past two days, good for the flowers and grass. Cheers all!


----------



## SINC

Sun is forecast, but skies are very dark gray this morning.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful sunny morning at Pearson. Going up to 26 today and suppose to be nice all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C here in St.John's as we approach 3PM. This is very atypical, with the fog giving way to clouds and warm breezes.


----------



## Bolor

Hot, hot, hot
Currently 27 going to a high of 29 today and humidity at 25%. Tomorrow, 32 and higher humidity (humidex of 40) each day with sun.


----------



## SINC

20 here at noon in bright sunshine. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, it is still 17C and it is going on 10:40PM!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

A late day system has blown in from the west and brought rain, dark cloud and a temperature drop to 11 to cool it off considerably.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 14C at nearly 8AM here in St. John's. NOT your typical early June weather.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning here at 6, but on the way to 20 in the sunshine today.


----------



## overkill

Bright and sunny morning heading into work along the QEW. Sitting at 18 right now and up to 27 for the rest of the day. Clouds were hanging around, but seem to be moving off to leave more sunshine to come in.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Bright and sunny morning heading into work along the QEW. Sitting at 18 right now and up to 27 for the rest of the day. Clouds were hanging around, but seem to be moving off to leave more sunshine to come in.


Amazing, just how do you type when you are "heading into work along the QEW"? 

Seriously, it sounds like a good day in SW Ontario.


----------



## Theseus

A bit cloudy in Southern New Brunswick this morning, but it's going to clear up nicely. After a few days of heavy rain, sunshine is welcomed!


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some sunshine out our way, Theseus. We are only a "bit" further east than you folks. Merci.


----------



## overkill

Quiet and warm evening in Hamilton. Low windows and light overcast have made a relaxing evening. 21 right now and time to make some cookies! Shared with all of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind changed direction and now the fog is rolling in over St.John's. A chilly 6C outside.


----------



## SINC

Still 16 here but the wind was very cool all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy 7C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning on the way to 20. Cloud cover and showers predicted today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a chilly 9C here in St.John's..............but the fog is lifting a bit.


----------



## Macman27

27C Sunny, good day to be a Solar Panel.


----------



## SINC

17 and cloudy with a cool wind now. I doubt we will get to 20 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8.6C at nearly 6PM. The fog is lifting. I doubt we shall get to 10C today.


----------



## Macman27

18C and only 9:12 am eek!


----------



## SINC

11 an cloudy with showers today. High of only 14.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and wind out of the east, so we won't get as "warm" as Sinc, I fear. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

At 22 right now with some sun shine and little bit of cloud. Cold front is moving in so we should see some storm development this afternoon into early evening. Weekend is looking like some fantastic weather.


----------



## overkill

17 already this morning but the high is only for 19 today. Possible rain also today. Weekend looks to be a cool one at that.


----------



## SINC

8 this morning under cloud and rain with a high of only 11.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 14C here in St.John's as we approach noon. There is a light breeze, but since it is not off of the ocean, it does not carry fog or the Atlantic chill that is common here in St.John's this time of year. Icebergs must be near. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Cool and crisp after a few storms last night. Windy tho. Nice day all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 230PM. This is a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Been a nice afternoon, but some heavy winds from time to time. Still hovering around 19. Great day to be outside and playing some soccer...anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, I was outside this afternoon with our 7 doxies playing with a soccer ball. So, count us in.


----------



## SINC

Very dark cloud, wet, windy and cold at 12. Not June like weather at all.


----------



## SINC

9 and it was very foggy earlier, on the way to 19 today. The sun is now out and beginning to burn off the fog.


----------



## The Doug

High of 14 today, windy and rainy. Similar (but maybe a few degrees warmer) tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a bit cloudy here in St.John's at about 2PM.


----------



## SINC

The sun is out, the sky is blue with beautiful big lazy puffy white clouds floating about. We won't have a problem reaching our high of 19 if this keeps up.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and wet at 9 and not much change with a high of 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet, 14C and partly sunny here in St.John's. The only noises this morning are the sounds of the birds.


----------



## overkill

Bright sunny morning in Hamilton. Been like this all weekend. Currently at 10 and just enjoying the NED-SCG game on tv right now.


----------



## overkill

Clouded over a bit now and at a comfortable 15. Looks nice for the beginning of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A partly sunny, partly cloudy day, but the temps are at 21C so NO ONE here in St.John's is complaining.


----------



## SINC

Stuck at 11 with light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 8PM, the sun is setting, and it is still 20C. What a day here in St.John's. The first day that it hit 20C this year.


----------



## SINC

Still 11, still gloomy, still showers, still winds. Still, it is not a bad day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a week or so ago, we would have given anything for a day in double digits.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 17 right now in Hamilton. The morning looked so promising.


----------



## overkill

Still overcast in the GTA right now. 13 degrees and a little bit of wind. If the wind continues to blow out towards the lake this morning, at around 7:30am The Four Sisters smoke stacks at The Lakeview Generating Plant in Mississauga will be demolished.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C here in St.John's. However, all is calm with a light breeze off of the Atlantic Ocean to keep the air clear.


----------



## MacDoc

Grim fishing weather yesterday - nice in the GTA, cold windy and overcast all day in Coboconk


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 18C here in St.John's and it is not even 930AM yet. 7 years ago it was 0C with a chance of snow, so this is atypical weather in the positive extremem. Sadly, still no icebergs are visible from atop Signal Hill.


----------



## The Doug

Mix of sun and clouds, high of 24 by later today. It's supposed to be quite decent for the remainder of the week. Sounds alright to me.


----------



## SINC

A very dark and gloomy morning at 10 but we are supposed to go to 21 in the sun this afternoon.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Bee-you-ti-ful!! Warm and sunny during the days, cool at night ... if only we could keep this for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at just after 8AM with the sun breaking through the clouds. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

14 already and headed up to 25 with a mix of sun and cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny day, 18C with a bit of a breeze off of the ocean to keep the air clear.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 22 right now near Pearson. Looks like some major heat will be heading our way by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C here in St.John's at nearly 8PM. However, clouds have rolled in so there shall be no beautiful sunset.


----------



## SINC

It is a dark and cloudy 21 here with a howling wind that is drying out all that precious moisture we got last week. Seems to happen every time. When the sun does break through, it becomes very hot, very quickly.


----------



## SINC

17 and very muggy this morning on the way to 25 with showers.


----------



## MacDoc

Still nice but the heat is comin'.


----------



## Macman27

Sunny with some happy clouds, about 21C or so.


----------



## overkill

14 and sunny right now. Going up to 24 for the high.


----------



## MacDoc

OUr last "nice" day. The heat is comin' on high.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that is Cuba weather. 13C at nearly 9AM here in St.John's, with some sun and 18C predicted for today. The air is clean with a bit of a sea breeze and things are calm.


----------



## SINC

A very gloomy, dark and sticky morning at 13 on the way to 19 with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot sun at noon today. It is 18C but this is because of the ocean breeze. This is the first real sunburn day we have had in June. I am out under an umbrella on my back deck with the iBooks wi-fi connection and it is hot (by St.John's standards).


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C just after 5PM, but the clouds are starting to roll in due to post-Alberto factors that will give us lots of rain and wind overnight.


----------



## SINC

22 here on Saskatoon with showers overnight and in the morning.


----------



## overkill

21 right now in Brampton, and nice evening for a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain here in St.John's and the last bit of Alberto roars over us. We are actually getting stronger winds than they received in Florida, but we shall get only about half the rain.


----------



## overkill

Sunny days for the weekend I hope Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, sunny and 24 for Sat. and 25C for Monday. This is summer weather for us here in St.John's. We might get a day or so above 30C in July, but they are rare. Luckily, there is no smog and the ocean breezes keep the air clear.


----------



## MacDoc

A very lovely and welcome 11 degrees just now - but not for long.









Hot time..summer in the city.....


----------



## The Doug

27 today, 25 tomorrow, chance of showers both days. They're predicting sunny and 31 degrees this Sunday...


----------



## Dr.G.

We are in the wake of Alberto. The rains came overnight and it poured. The winds are now with us this morning, but the rain has stopped. Sunny and 25C tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

14 in Saskatoon this morning,but the RH is 90% making it feel sticky and much warmer.


----------



## overkill

21 right now and lots of sun. Looks to carry on to the weekend.


----------



## Macman27

23C with some clouds moving in, just how I like it!


----------



## overkill

Still up around 25 right now in Brampton. Lots of heat coming over the next couple of days. Have to water the garden tomorrow so the flowers can beat the heat.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm being mugged!!!  - 21 but damn it's thick and hot for 4 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 930AM here in St.John's. It might get up to 25C, but without MacDoc's humidity. I feel for you, mon ami. I hated those sorts of days when I lived in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C at just after 2PM here in St.John's. With sunny skies and a warm ocean breeze, it is a grand day.


----------



## overkill

33 right now but with humidty its acting like 39 out there. Ouch for trying to drive in my black MP5.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C here in St.John's at just after 10PM. A very mild breeze is blowing making it nice to sit outside and watch the stars above. Paix.


----------



## overkill

28 right now and its 10pm at night. Looks to be a humid one carrying over right into the morning.


----------



## The Doug

A _very_ clammy 21 this evening (10:15 p.m. right now). 21 and dry would be nice; 21 with humidity like this is tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp 

They're still predicting 31 with lots of sun tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

"Hot time....summer in the city......"
oh wait it's only June. 29 and muggy.....


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 1AM here in St.John's. This is the first day when it never dipped below double digits in a 24 hour period in St.John's this year.


----------



## The Doug

19 degrees right now (6:50 a.m.). Very heavy air, still and hazy -- the humidity is at 82%. I am sure we'll reach the predicted stinkin' high of 31 later today. Heard that there's a smog warning in effect for certain parts of southern Québec (MTL & environs I would imagine).


----------



## overkill

Just after 10am and were already at 26 degrees and only to go higher. Chance of some thunderstorms this afternoon, and probably be a nice display of lightning.


----------



## MacDoc

Good old Ohio smog. There was an interesting article in the paper today about closing Ontario's coal power stations only to buy from the US where the coal plants have very little smog regulation.......there are 140 of those unregulated and 4 of ours which are regulated.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 24C and the humidex actually hit 30C for about an hour this afternoon. However, there is a good wind blowing off of the land and towards the ocean, so everything is sunny and warm and clear. Smog is one thing I do not miss, coming from NYC and having asthma.


----------



## The Doug

Just hit 32 degrees here; Humidex = 38. Very hazy / sunny. Thank goodness there's a good strong wind-- if the air were as still as it was early this morning, it'd be pretty stifling this afternoon.


----------



## overkill

31 and partly cloudy, but feels like a nice comfortable 38 outside right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

7PM, sunny still and 21C. What a glorious Father's Day gift.


----------



## SINC

Sunny, warm and 21 here now. Nice change from four days of rain in Sask.


----------



## overkill

29 outside but very humid as well and windy. Just came back from playing a late afternoon soccer game and the heat was not as bad as I thought it would be. Looks like the thunderstorms are starting to get organized.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 17C at nearly 1130PM. Still, a nice night to be outside here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

21 degrees at 6:15am. Showers are starting to roll out and the air is full of moisture. Looks like this could be a very humid day to start the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just after 8AM. It was a nice sunrise with the ocean mist obscurring the sun, but then this burned off and all is blue sky and nice ocean breezes as we march towards 25C here in St.John's. For us, that is hot.


----------



## MacDoc

Cooling down nicely and getting drier :clap: civilized at least.


----------



## SINC

Lovely evening for hockey here in Edmonton:


----------



## overkill

MacDoc said:


> Cooling down nicely and getting drier :clap: civilized at least.


all the same in brampton


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 17C in my backyard............where I am typing this on my iBook and wi-fi as the dogs run around in the back yard. Somehow, they are able to see where they are going.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous morning - soft and comfortable. It'll get muggy later but right now it's just perfect temp in the high teens with a bit of breeze - birds singing like crazy - Venus very bright in the east as the sun starts to glow.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C here in St.John's and it is not even 9AM. Still, with a bit of an ocean breeze it is not too humid. There is talk of a thunderstorm for later today, which is rare here in St.John's. I love thunder and lightening storms, but they happen only once every 4-5 years here.


----------



## The Doug

Roller coaster of an afternoon -- sunny one moment, very dark and _pouring_ rain the next. 

Right now Environment Canada says,



> A STRONG LINE OF THUNDERSTORMS IS CURRENTLY STRETCHING FROM LAKE ST-PIERRE TO MONTREAL. THE THUNDERSTORM NEAR LAVAL IS PARTICULARLY STRONG AND COULD TRIGGER A TORNADO OVER EASTERN LAVAL AND EASTERN MONTREAL.
> 
> THE LINE IS MOVING EASTWARD AT 60 KM/H AND WILL AFFECT THE ABOVE REGIONS IN THE NEXT HOUR.
> 
> THUNDERSTORMS WILL PRODUCE GUSTS OF 90 KM/H OR MORE - HAIL OF 2 CM OR MORE - HEAVY RAIN - AND FREQUENT LIGHTNING.
> 
> PUBLIC IN THESE REGIONS SHOULD TAKE THE NECESSARY PRECAUTIONS AND LISTEN FOR SUBSEQUENT SEVERE WEATHER WARNINGS
> 
> THIS WARNING IS IN EFFECT FROM 01:00 PM TO 02:15 PM EDT. A STRONG LINE OF THUNDERSTORMS IS CURRENTLY STRETCHING FROM LAKE ST-PIERRE TO MONTREAL. THE THUNDERSTORM NEAR LAVAL IS PARTICULARLY STRONG AND COULD TRIGGER A TORNADO OVER EASTERN LAVAL AND EASTERN MONTREAL.


Eek.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and just plain nice. :clap: Soft breeze, dry air. No a/c needed today.


----------



## The Doug

MacDoc said:


> 26 and just plain nice. :clap: Soft breeze, dry air. No a/c needed today.


Since MTL receives TO's used weather every 24 hours, I'm looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## webwiz23

No one mentioned the "Severe Storm" that went on last night (June 19) that lasted about a half hour. It rolled through ottawa knocked out power to 24,000 people in ottawa. The ottawa citizen has an article on the topic http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/city/story.html?id=167c35ec-19fa-4c89-b7ab-852fa2e70129. What is not mentioned is that the storm cause an overload of the power system at the Colosem Famous Players causing an explosion and a fire so their out of commison for a few days.


----------



## overkill

13 right now at Pearson Int'l. The sun is slowly rising from the east on the first day of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and it is 5PM here in St.John's. Yes, summer is here at last. Sadly, by early August, it shall be gone. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

27 getting muggy again- last night was superb. 
Nice weather coming up.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny afternoon at 20 for the first day of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 1030PM it is STILL 20C here in St.John's. We actually hit 30C with the humidex for an hour or so this afternoon. Now, all is pleasant with a sweet smelling breeze.


----------



## overkill

Already at 21 this morning and going up to 30. Very muggy outside with overcast skies covering Pearson Int'l right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, "I feel your pain" as Bill Clinton was fond of saying. It is 20C and not even 9AM here in St.John's. The sun is out so it might be a hot and humid day for us here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just after 9PM. This is all about 5-7 degrees above normal for St.John's this time of year.


----------



## MacDoc

We bin mugged!!!...damn it's still muggy tho finally cooling off. First day the a/c could not keep up.


----------



## overkill

25 out there right now. Dr. G, I was at the park playing some soccer with friends and a couple of doxies came to watch for a bit


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at nearly 9AM here in St.John's. 

Overkill, there are some doxies that love to push around a soccer ball witht their nose. Our doxies have never liked balls of any kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly midnight and it is STILL 20C, with an ocean breeze to make everything cool.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and just wonderful weather. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and a bit of on and off rain showers. This being St.John's Discovery Day, we are now able to put away the snow shovels.


----------



## MacDoc

17 on the way to 27 and feels hotter than last night  Mugged again.


----------



## overkill

26 right now with lots of sun. Though they state a chance of rain for this evening. Possibly carrying into Monday as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 20C at 535PM here in St.John's. Not much sun and no humidity.


----------



## SINC

A hot and windy 28 here this afternoon. Time to hit some air conditioning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 19C at 8PM. Air conditioning here in St.John's is opening up a window and allowing the ocean breezes to drift through the house.


----------



## Ena

28 C outside the hospital where I work with no air conditioning. Pleasant 24 C at home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Midnight and a quiet 17C. Heaven............


----------



## overkill

Hovering around 20 right now. It was a beautiful evening to get out and play some soccer. Even scored a goal tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, Overkill. Canada's team needs you in 2008.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, Overkill. Canada's team needs you in 2008.


Thanks Dr. G. Next World Cup is in 2010 in South Africa, but Im sure The Gold Cup or that start of qualification for the next World Cup will have started in 2008. Also I would hope that we can field a team at the Olympics that year in China. Sad that we have only qualified for the 1986 World Cup.


----------



## overkill

21 and lots of overcast skies right now at Pearson. Looks like rain for most of the day. Not a nice way to start of the week but with little rain over the past couple weeks, a break from watering the grass is welcomed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 19C here in St.John's at 930AM.


----------



## SINC

Already 18 on the way to 31. It's gonna be a stinker!


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 22C now, but luckily there is a good ocean breeze to make it seem a bit cooler. Good luck, Sinc.  Stay cool and relaxed.


----------



## SINC

26 here at noon. Bet it breaks our forecast high of 30 today. Whew, it is warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to a humid 20C at 5PM as a light shower has brought the temps down.


----------



## SINC

28 now and the wind has picked up considerable. Hot, dry and windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a light rain at 10PM. Still, it is nice to stand under a tree full of leaves and watch the rain gently fall without getting soaked. St.John's is, after all, a city that "prides itself" on horizontal rain and snow.


----------



## overkill

At 20 right now and still overcast. Some chances of rain overnight and maybe into tomorrow. There was a nice breeze while in the backyard playing with the dogs.


----------



## overkill

Light showers with some fog around Pearson in the early morning. Sitting at 20 right now and not going much higher for the day. Chance of some thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny 17C here at 8Am in St.John's. No ocean breeze but with no humidity, all is still and peaceful.


----------



## The Doug

POURING rain. All day.

More rain tomorrow.

tptptptp 

tptptptp 

tptptptp


----------



## SINC

21 at 8:30 on the way to a sweltering 33 today.

ant:


----------



## SINC

25 and not even noon yet. Another swealtering day.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and partly cloudy here in St.John's. No wind makes things feel hotter and more humid.


----------



## overkill

Still very humid outside and in the few minutes that I did stay outside, mosquitoes has their way with me. 22 and not much lower tonight.


----------



## overkill

19 right now, and the fog is slowly lifting. Going up to 27 with possible tstorms this afternoon. Looks like it will be the norm for most of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C here in St.John's at 830AM. Low to mid 20s for the rest of the week with a bit of sun. We are entering the "dog days of summer" here in NL. By early August, it shall be gone. Sad.......


----------



## SINC

18 here at 8 a.m. and headed back up to 30 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and windy with a bit of sun here in St.John's at 1PM.


----------



## SINC

24 at noon and still headed north to 30,


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C at nearly 5PM but with the humidex reading at 29C, the strong winds, even off of the land, are welcome.


----------



## SINC

27 and hot. Still calling for 30, but with some thunderstorms later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 1030PM and the winds are finally dying down. Still, a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## John Clay

Its started to pour buckets (8PM) in Toronto...


----------



## SINC

Still 28, but nice in the MH with the A/C running.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and it's only 9AM.


----------



## SINC

13 and cloudy with a high of 25 today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Crazy thunderstorm just passed the Kipling/ QEW area in Etobicoke. It was like the lightening was trying to suck the power out of the building. Fun!


----------



## SINC

19 now and high dropped to 24.


----------



## overkill

mrjimmy said:


> Crazy thunderstorm just passed the Kipling/ QEW area in Etobicoke. It was like the lightening was trying to suck the power out of the building. Fun!


Saw that one too come right across the airport from my office building. We usually stand by the window and watch them roll in, but they usually come from Brampton. Not today though.


----------



## SINC

Lovely afternoon at 22, still going to 24. Light breeze, bright sun, just perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 21C at nearly 10PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A degree warmer here at nearly 7 and very nice.


----------



## MacDoc

I got chased off the lake ( and damn the bass were hitting well too  ) by a storm that snuck in behind me - ( I was watching upwind ) but the even tho I could not see it the temperature change gave it away.
Just hit the van as it started to come down. A continuous series of storms over the last two days kept me off the lake so I've shifted my vacation plans as there are still severe storm warnings even tomorrow.
Ran out of books, it's crazy busy ( go figure ) and I'd rather watch the World Cup in HD so I headed home.
I'll try again in a week or so. Gorgeous night tonight tho - dry air and clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny breezy morning here in St.John's at 20C already.


----------



## The Doug

A cool feeling 18 right now (7:25 a.m.) with a *really* heavy black sky towards the west -- some thunderstorms will roll through shortly, and they'll probably be humdingers. Gonna shut down the G5 and unplug it in a minute.

Cloudy/sunny and up to 24 later today with a risk of a severe t-storm this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rats, Doug. That means this weekend shall be feeling the effects of your weather today. C'est la vie.


----------



## The Doug

Well, _that_ was quite something. Rather exciting morning to say the least!


----------



## SINC

12 this morning under cloud on the way to 25 in the sunshine. Highs of 30 for the long weekend. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, when I lived in Georgia, skies like that suddenly sprouted funnels. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we might hit 25C as well here in St.John's, but the strong sea breeze shall keep the humidity away.


----------



## The Doug

We're in a very hilly area; I've heard that tornadoes rarely develop fully over such terrain. If they do develop & stay active long enough to touch down they would have to be unusually powerful. I've seen clouds like this many, many times before but we've never ever had a tornado in our area. In other (flatter) parts of Quebec yes, but never here. Knock wood...

In any case, big storms like this can be bad enough on their own even without the risk of funnel clouds forming. This morning's storm lasted around 30 minutes -- it was darn spectacular at times but well short of violent, thank goodness. I heard that there is water accumulation in some areas south of us, and in MTL. Some power outages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, while I love those sorts of storms, I worry about them for the people who have to experience their effects. We have had about four such storms here in St.John's in my 29 years here.


----------



## MacDoc

The Eastern US has severe flooding in some areas. Pennsylvannia notably .



> (06-28) 17:25 PDT Wilkes-Barre, Pa. (AP) --
> 
> Up to 200,000 people in the Wilkes-Barre area were ordered to evacuate their homes Wednesday because of rising water on the Susquehanna River, swelled by a record-breaking deluge that has killed at least 12 people across the Northeast.


----------



## The Doug

Dr.G. said:


> Doug, while I love those sorts of storms, I worry about them for the people who have to experience their effects. We have had about four such storms here in St.John's in my 29 years here.


I love big storms too but there can be times when you wonder if real trouble is headed your way. We get tremendous storms a few times each Summer but a truly damaging one is quite rare. Most of the ones we get cause some lingering inconvenience e.g. power failures, maybe some minor flooding here & there.

Many will never forget the storm that hit MTL in 1987. The Decarie Expressway was under three metres of water within minutes.

Looked out the window towards the west just now... nice fluffy white clouds are replacing the grey, and a blue sky approaches...


----------



## overkill

21 right now with some light rain and dark skies. Hope this is not a sign of things to come for the weekend


----------



## SINC

20 already on the way to 26 today. Nice.


----------



## comprehab

Marble-sized hail coming down here in Waterloo.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a breezy 25C here in St.John's at just after 7PM. Got up to a 31C humidex this afternoon, the hottest day of the year.


----------



## rodneyjb

*Heavy thunderstorm in Niagara Region*

Had some heavy rain/thunder-lightning/hail this afternoon, around 3:00 pm. Reports of a tornado in or around Buffalo NY. (unconfirmed). 

Sunny out right now, 5:58 pm, but more thunderstorms on the way.


----------



## SINC

25, bright sun, light breeze. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and not much of a breeze. A bit too warm, but no one is complaining.


----------



## DBerG

It rains heavily down here and that totally sucks.
Trust me, I planned something big this week-end with my friends, and now everything "tombe à l'eau".
I guess it'll have to be another week-end. We still have plenty left .


----------



## SINC

Still 20 at 10 p.m. with forecasts for 30 for the long weekend, we'll take it.


----------



## overkill

19 and clear right now. Going down to a low of 15 overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and overcast here at 7AM in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

16 degrees right now; mostly clear and sunny this morning. High of about 26 this afternoon with more thunderstorms expected after lunch sometime.


----------



## MacDoc

14 on it's way to 31  Muggy already.


----------



## SINC

14 on the way to a dry 27 in the sunshine. Perfect Canada Day weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 25C here in St.John's at 1PM. The humidex is up to 32C but there is a good breeze to cool things down a bit, but not ruin tonight's fireworks over the St.John's Harbor.


----------



## SINC

22 at 11:00 a.m.. Going to be a hot one!


----------



## overkill

Rolling thunderstorms right now with showers, putting a bit of a damper on people who are outside for the fireworks.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and those storm cells just keep rollin' through. Glad I cut the boating short I would have been climbing walls.
As it is I got to see two superb World Cup matches and Cinderella Man in HD :clap:
Nice temp right now - windows open - lazed in the hot tub and watched the birds pig out on the ripe berries in the back yard.
Suuummmmmmmertime.....and livin' is easy.....


----------



## SINC

A lovely cool 21 with a faint breeze. Just got home from my BD party and am stuffed with Alaskan King Crab Legs. Mmmm.


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny morning at 15 on the way to 29 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny breezy morning here in St.John's. 19C going up to 23C. A beautiful day.


----------



## MacDoc

23 already and very muggy in the house but I'm keeping the A/C off and enjoying this breeze tho my allergies are off the chart as a result.
Ceiling fans help it stay bearable - we'll see how the day progresses tho.
This is real summer weather.

Question re summer - how far north do fire flies reside??


----------



## duosonic

a nice, cool morning (following last night's thunderstorms & showers), but the sky is clear, so I imagine it's going to get pretty hot later on. Lovely breezes, lots of birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breezes and birds are here on this coast, as well. Also, there have been numerous Monarch butterfly sightings in our back garden. Luckily, the doxies just watch them flutter about and leave them alone.


----------



## overkill

31 but feels like 37 out there right now. Strong wind as well which is just slapping hot humid air into our faces.


----------



## The Doug

About 30 and really humid -- but that strong wind that's slapping Overkill around is quite welcome -- it's making today's heat & humidity liveable in these parts.


----------



## SINC

25 in bright sun a 2:00 on the way to 29. Nice hot day with a cool breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

Gave in closed the windows and put on the a/c - damn 30+ and feels like 40.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about 7PM and it is still a pleasant 19C with a sea breeze. The Canada Day weekend rain never materialized and the weather was grand.


----------



## overkill

Still very humid outside. Staying indoors with the AC on and keeping my allergies in check.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, I feel your pain............at least as far as allergies. I have not started yet, which is odd, but comes the end of August I start to suffer.


----------



## overkill

Dr. G., Ive been pretty good this summer with them as they usually come in for my at the beginning of June, but have not had any issues until this week. Hopefully they will fade quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

We get rain, which clears the air, but then when it gets warm, dry and windy, everything gets crazy with allergies. I have not needed to take anything so far this year. We shall see how long this lasts.


----------



## SINC

Cooled off to 26 now, but the high tomorrow is 31 and Tuesday is 34. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Think cool thoughts, Sinc..............or move to St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

Significantly cooler now; about 21 degrees. Still very windy but at least the temperature isn't bad for sleeping. Chance of showers overnight & tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Back in and the house is stifling. It will be a hot sleep tonight unless the breeze comes up. Still 23 at nearly 10:00 p.m.


----------



## overkill

Cooled off nicely this evening. Went to sit out in the yard and enjoyed a nice cuban cigar for the first time this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of rain here at just after 8AM.


----------



## MacDoc

19 already on it's way to 31. Heading out to the back office while it's still civilized.


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to that same 31, although without the humidity, it will be much more bearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 1115AM. We had what looked like the start of a thunderstorm an hour ago when it got really dark, but after some light rain it is getting brighter now.


----------



## overkill

28 already, and still going to climb...going to be another hot and humid day in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we await a possible thunderstorm.................which would be our first one this century.


----------



## MacDoc

You can adopt any one or more of the several dozen we've had over the past week.


----------



## SINC

26 already at noon. Went out and turned on the A/C in the motor home after I finished washing it this morning (a two hour job).

Will do my writing in the MH today and have wireless too. Cold beer in the fridge, so I'm set to give 'er!


----------



## MacDoc

Snoozy summer day - less hot than yesterday. Could have used a rain to take some of the humidity out but it's not bad. Look slike a nice week to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 6PM as we have strong winds causing T-storms south of us.


----------



## MacDoc

There ya go - we sent ya some


----------



## SINC

Just right at 72 degrees inside the Motor Home.

Outside is 30 and climbing at 3:30 p.m.


----------



## overkill

27 and still a little muggy outside. Sun is slowly setting behind the clouds and horizon. The rest of the week looks to be a little cooler in temperature than it has been for the past few days.


----------



## Ena

23 degrees and a slight breeze from the east two blocks from the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## SINC

29 and very hot just after 7:00 p.m. Nice and cool in the MH though. May just sleep here tonight.


----------



## AppleAuthority

We have some serious thunder and lightning here in the Valley. 22, and very humid.

Quite the light show outside!


----------



## SINC

Still 24, but a lovely cool breeze has come up so it will be a good night for sleep.


----------



## overkill

Very muggy this morning around Pearson. Sitting at 21 but with lots of haze in the atmosphere right now. It does not look all that wonderful outside the office window and were under a severe thunderstorm watch right now. So we will see what this may produce.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 8AM here in St.John's. The morning mist is slowly departing, with hopes of a warm sunny day ahead. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

16 on the way to 33 today with the RH up to 60%, which is very high for Alberta and will make it hot and muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is just over 16C here as well, with 86% humidity, but we don't feel the humidity due to a soft sea breeze. It should only get a few degrees warmer as the sun comes out. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

27 here at 1:00 and very muggy on the way to 34. HOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 21C at 740PM. My wife and I were able to eat outside this evening, which is a treat here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, remember, stay cool and calm. Your heart will love you for this care. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC

Here's a look at 4:30 p.m.


----------



## SINC

A scant half hour later and it is now 33.3. Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am feeling hot just seeing those temps, Sinc. They were quite normal for this time of year in New York City, and even hotter during my fives year in Georgia. However, in the 29 years here in St.John's, it has gotten into the 30+C range twice, once at 31.5C back on July 6th, 1983, and once at 31C back in August 7th, 1996. It has hit 30C a few times, but lasting only a couple of hours each time.


----------



## The Doug

Was 26 earlier today, with an humidex of about 32. Muggy, heavy, and unconfortable. We had very unstable weather late this afternoon, there was a severe thunderstorm warning. Indeed, some huge thunderstorms rolled through around the dinner hour. 

Down to 19 right now; skies clearing nicely -- should be a pleasant night for sleeping. A nice sunny (and very comfortable) day is expected tomorrow, with lower humidity and an high of about 25.


----------



## SINC

Still 32 at 7:00 p.m. Whew!


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay in the motor home and stay cool, Sinc.


----------



## imactheknife

Was 30 degrees today in Guelph/ Kitchener Ontario and was very Humid as a nice thunderstorm rolled through early this morning and woke me uptptptptp and then later it went up to 27-30 degrees and was hot...


----------



## overkill

Just outside and its a comfortable 18 degrees right now. Was just sitting on the deck watching the moon come through a thin layer of clouds. Looks like this cooler weather will be with us for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

Still 25 at nearly 11:00 p.m. A hot night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, no wind and 17C just after 7AM here in St.John's. Another quite day.


----------



## overkill

Cool 14 degrees as I stepped out from the house this morning. Sun is rising in clear skies from the east, and some partly cloudy skies elsewhere. Looks to be a beautiful day.


----------



## SINC

18 at 5:30 a.m. and headed up to 34 today. Too damn hot. I am amazed this heat has not produced thunderstorms or tornados these past four days, but that's fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at a quite 20C. No wind.........no rain.............not much sun. Everything feels very still just now. Not complaining, mind you. I am able to hear all the song birds calling out to each other.


----------



## SINC

8:00 a.m. and already at 25. Gonna be a stinker today!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, according to Environment Canada, we are exactly even with Edmonton re the humidex readings, at 27C. Of course, you are 3 1/2 hours behind us and this is our high for the day. Stay cool, my friend. I am finding it hot out on my back deck.


----------



## SINC

27 at 11:00 and revised high is now 35. Waaaaaay too hot!


----------



## overkill

A comfortable 22 right now. Little to no humidity in the air and a wonderful time to be outside and taking some pictures with my new camera.


----------



## Macman27

15C in Sudbury tonight, it rained pretty good here.


----------



## SINC

Still 27 here just after 8:00 p.m.


----------



## overkill

17 outside right now and clear skies. Moonlight is covering the ground and a nice time to take some pics.


----------



## Dr.G.

19.5C and 945AM. Going up to 26C with high humidity. This could bring on our first thunderstorm of the century. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool and cloudy morning at 16 but very muggy. Headed up to 29 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, let some of the cool air into your house now to let the warmer temps have to warm up your house, rather than starting with a warm house and then having it get even hotter. This is what I did this morning when it was 14C and now it is 24C.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., the windows have been wide open all night and every ceiling fan is running plus three fans on stands that are drawing in the cooler air. It is nice and cool in here now and if the cloud lifts and the temp suddenly begins to rise, we will close it up quickly.

No matter though as the west and south sides are brick and they soak up the late day heat and then release it into the house until the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful day outside. Lots of sun and a nice breeze to keep things in check.


----------



## SINC

Oh boy! It is just pouring rain with huge claps of thunder that literally shake the house when they roll through. It is raining so hard the street in front of the house is flooded as the storm sewer tries to keep up with the volume. I hope it continues all afternoon. We really needed this after all that heat for so many days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love those sorts of T-storms, so long as they hurt no one. It is 30C with the humidex here in St.John's at nearly 5PM. The wind off of the ocean has stopped, so it is a muggy day.


----------



## SINC

Our rain is over but it freshened everything up. Pavement is again dry as the heat rises in strong sunshine and very muggy with the high RH.

Rose from 18 to 25 in the past hour and one half.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is a huge rise in so short a time.

It is 21C and a bit of a breeze here at nearly 830PM. A nice sunset is nearly upon us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Still 25 and quite comfy.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and "comfy" here as well, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Now 22 with a light breeze. Gonna sleep tonight. YES!


----------



## overkill

Just came in from playing a couple hours of soccer with friends. Wonderful evening of weather. 20 right now and a light breeze. Have not had an evening like this for a long time.


----------



## SINC

18 and a nice cool breeze. Just starting to cool down in the house.


----------



## hungryhouse

hot, real hot.  my wife and I take turns in front of the fan while we wipe down our cats with cold, wet cloths.


----------



## overkill

14 right now with the sun slowly rising. Very comfortable once again as it carries over from last night. Looks to get much warmer today and into the weekend.


----------



## SINC

A huge thunderstorm rolled through at 4:00 a.m. withe very heavy rain. Had to get up and shut all the windows against the high wids which accompanied the downpour. A nice cool 16 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, send a T-storm our way, SVP. Merci. We have not had one here in St.John's since the early 90's.


----------



## SINC

Dropped a degree to 15 but blue patches are beginning to appear here and there. Should be a great day at 25.

T-Storms have been rare here too, but I sent the last one east. We'll see if it reaches the rock!


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 23C here in St.John's. It has been a nice afternoon and this weekend should be much warmer and sunnier. We have earned this good weather here in St.John's.............. and we really appreciate it each year.


----------



## SINC

A sunny 24 with a light breeze this afternoon. Very pleasant.


----------



## overkill

Another beautiful evening here in the GTA. Sunset proved to out do itself once again


----------



## SINC

10 degrees as the first light of dawn breaks and headed to 27 today. Nice day for a 400 km run in the motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at 9AM going up to a high of 24C. A perfect day, with temps up to 27C tomorrow with no humidity. A perfect weekend. Sinc, drive your RV here and enjoy our good fortune.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening. 19C at 11PM. Going up to 27C tomorrow with no humidity.


----------



## Zoiks

23 degrees and clear as a bell in Ottawa, 9:24 pm.


----------



## overkill

Went downtown to watch the Argos game this afternoon. Wonderful weather with a beautiful breeze that was flowing through the Rogers Center. They lost, but well worth the day in the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C at just after 11AM here in breezy St.John's. The sun is out and there is a light ocean haze to keep the humidity down.


----------



## SilverMaple

Well here I am in Athens, Greece. Arrived two days ago and found an internet cafe around the corner from our hotel in downtown Athens.
Temperature is 32 C. Very comfortable for Athens. Even had a bit of rain this morning. Tomorrow we head to Mykonos and then on to a few more islands. 
Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Give my regards to the Plaka, SM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going up to 30C this afternoon, and with a humidex of 3-5C, it could be one of the hottest days in the history of St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Seems a little humid this morning going outside to water the plants. 26 is the high for today and were already at that, with some possible thunderstorms to roll by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

31C with the humidex right now at nearly 4PM. Spent the afternoon out whale watching. With the winds out of the southwest, they were dry and warm. Still, the ocean is grand on a day like this, especially with the playful whales breeching.


----------



## SINC

Cooled off to 29 now here in Swift Current, Sask. 
Will be here for three days and forecast is for 30+ every day.


----------



## The Doug

Sunny, hot and humid today; about 26 or 27 but with the Humidex it felt more like 30. Not too oppressive feeling though. 

Showers and 26 tomorrow...


----------



## overkill

Stayed very nice and warm this afternoon. Sat outside for a nice BBQ with family following the World Cup final.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and it is not quite 8AM. Going up to 28C today. Luckily, there is an ocean breeze to keep things a bit cooler.


----------



## overkill

Been a rainy start to the week. We have had some really big down pours over the past 8 hours. Woke up to some thunder and grey skies. Seems to be breaking up slowly now and some sunlight has found its way to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 33C with the humidex this afternoon here in St.John's. That is HOT by our standards. It is 25C at just after 8PM. Overkill's rain is headed out way in the next two days.


----------



## overkill

Dr. G, we got another nice splash of rain this afternoon. The grass and plants are saying thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today was our hot day, with a bit of rain over the next two days to put an end of these 30C+ days with the humidex.


----------



## overkill

Partly cloudy this morning. Sitting at 16 and going up to 27 for the high and no rain until the overnight hours which will carry in Wednesday. After that it looks like nothing but sun til early next week. But I have been wrong before.


----------



## The Doug

Lots of fog rolled through this morning; it's lifting right now. Temp is 22, feels like 27 with the Humidex. By the end of the day the temp should be 27, so I'd expect an Humidex of over 30. Chance of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and the rumblings of thunder can be heard throughout St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Was a humid day for the most part and still pretty warm at 24 degrees right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 22C and breezes off of the Atlantic Ocean here at 930AM. This is a beautiful day for gardening.


----------



## MacDoc

A very welcome steady warm rain. Feels good - it was getting a tad parched and the really heavy down pours caused more problems than they helped.

22 - soft summer rain - the kind you loved to go out in and splash around in the puddles as a kid. Pogo weather


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex, but a strong ocean breeze keeps things moderate.


----------



## SINC

A very hot and muggy 31 here in Regina at this time.

Supposed to climb to 33 this afternoon. Got the A/C going in the MH and a cold one to help out with combating the heat.


----------



## overkill

Dark clouds have moved over head and the rain is flowing down.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain has brought the temps down to a mild 19C. We actually needed this rain after all of our heat.


----------



## SINC

A cool breeze here in Regina is welcome, but I fear it may blow up one of those famous prairie lightening storms. My thermo on the MH still says 26.


----------



## MacDoc

It's about as nice a summer morning as can be. Rain washed clear blue skies. 19 degrees and everything lush from the drenching yesterday - birds and me are luvin' it. :clap:
Headin' hot tho ....


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool sunny morning here in St.John's. 13C going up to 20C is normal for us this time of year.


----------



## The Doug

21 at the moment, mostly sunny, predicted high later today is 28.

Right now they're predicting 31 tomorrow, *33* on Saturday, 32 Sunday, 33 Monday... tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## SINC

19 here in Regina this morning with a light rain falling straight down with the sun rising in the east forming a huge rainbow in the western sky. Great way to wake up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, your warm weather is meeting our ocean temps, and thus, our weekend will be sunny and in the low 20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, heard it hit in the low 100s in North Dakota, which is somewhat south of where you are located. Luckily, your MH is north of the border.


----------



## Bolor

We are getting the hot weather from the west ... 34 today and tomorrow. See here: http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/on-127_metric_e.html


----------



## overkill

Been a very hot and humid day, and the humidity looks like it will be staying over night tonight with us. Allergies seem to be in check now. Thank goodness!


----------



## The Doug

22 right now (5:20 a.m.); the Humidex makes it feel like 27 or so. Good breeze going through. 32 later today. And now they're predicting 34 on Sunday!?


----------



## overkill

Already at 21 at 6am this morning. Humidty is around 88% and were going up to 30 today...going to be a muggy one at best.


----------



## Bolor

we hit 33 yesterday with a humidex of 39. Already 31 today and humidex of 40. More of the same for tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow mid July and this

















33 in Timmins!!!!!!!


----------



## overkill

Been a very humid day, although I spent some time by the water front and it was cooler.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn I just get it all dried out from the deluge and it's raining again 
Wow can we say HUMID out.


----------



## The Doug

22 right now (5:38 a.m.) but awfully humid; the Humidex is 27. Unlike yesterday morning, when we had a good strong breeze going through, the air is pretty still and uncomfortable feeling. Chance of showers / thunderstorms later today.

The temperature forecasts have been lowered a wee bit - 30 today, 32 tomorrow & Monday, 30 Tuesday...


----------



## Dr.G.

13C this morning in a cloudy St.John's. Going up to 20C with no sun until tomorrow. This is what we call a blah day here in Canada's far east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, there is absolutely no wind, gust or breeze of any kind right now. Everything is quiet and still. This is very rare for St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

A very muggy 21 (27 humidex) already. got to 32.5 yesterday and going to 30 this aft (and clearing)


----------



## Dr.G.

Only a cloudy 14C here in St.John's. Very quiet and still with no wind.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful night to sit outside til 2am for a nice late BBQ and some conversation. Humid weather is back for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Again a quiet 14C morning here in St.John's. Some might want warmer weather, but this is fine for the morning to sit outside and have some coffee.


----------



## SINC

Only 12 this morning here in Saskatoon with overcast and heavy winds with rain. Not a nice day to be driving northwest into a howling northwest wind with a motor home.


----------



## overkill

Aleady at 28 and going up to 36, but with our good old friend, Mr. Humidity, it will feel like 44.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, my wife is in Chicago and reports that the humidex is already at 44C, where it will stay for the rest of the day until sundown. It is all of 15C and cloudy here in St.John's. She will be shocked when she returns tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, drive carefully and "arrive alive" as the ad states.


----------



## overkill

Its a hot one out there right now Dr. G. For one day only does air conditioning seem to be the best invention ever


----------



## MacDoc

Wow 90 degrees at 7.30 in the evening. Whew hot day indeed. The neighbourhoods look like they are panting - all the garages open a couple of feet to keep the heat down.
I've got he hot tub rolled over into the cool tub now - really helps - along with the ceiling fans.


----------



## Dr.G.

9PM and it is still at 15C. With not even a breeze, it is actually nice outside. Very quiet as the sky gets darker by the minute.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, MacDoc, I see now why the GTA has such problems with conserving electricity.


----------



## MacDoc

Indeed - when you go to the "days needing AC" charts the GTA is waaaaay up there like the middle US states.
It's still 82 at 10 pm tho there is a wonderful breeze and it's not too muggy. I hopped in the "cool tub" after a sweaty round of sorting bits and pieces getting ready for the move and enjoyed and felt very refreshed after.

With all the a/cs going they pump out heat and create a mini weather pattern that is brutal when there is an inversion like a few days ago. The city just stank and was sweltering.
Not so today - just plain vanilla clear sky HOT!!!!


----------



## overkill

It was actually a nice evening to be outside playing in a soccer game. We had a nice breeze come through the field for the entire game which made it very comfortable. Thankfully the game was at 7:30 and the heat and humidity was already on its way down.

MacDoc, we have a hot tub in our backyard too and I do think creating a cool tub is a great idea. Unfortunately we have been so busy that we have not filled it up yet this summer, so I think the hose will be reaching the bottom of the tub tomorrow evening.


----------



## overkill

Already starting to get muggy out there! Going right back up to where we were yesterday and it is not going to be pretty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another quite 15C morning here in St.John's, going up to 20C with a bit of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I heard a CBC Radio 1 piece on the use of energy in the GTA. He contended that 1/3 of energy use during the 9-5 period of time might be saved if people turned off air conditioners that were on full blast with no one in a home.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes and office buildings and stores set far too low. There are several incentive programs on the go now and more coming.
71 already and promising to be wicked. :-(
Less energy after a long day yesterday too.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I recall being in Waycross, Georgia for two years. I would be drained by the heat and humidity by 9AM just as I was to begin a teaching day. My three years in Athens, Georgia was a bit easier, in that I was working on my Ph.D. and I could spend most of the day in air conditioned buildings.


----------



## SINC

A sunny and cool morning at 14, half way to our high of 28. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

77 just two hours later.


----------



## Carex

Glorious, sunny, highs of 22. I could live under those conditions for, like, ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C going up to 21C. I hear what you are saying, Carex.


----------



## SINC

22C at noon on the way to 28C with a nice cooling breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

81 on the way to 97  Brutal


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 19C. My wife and I just came in from having drinks sitting out on the back deck, watching the dogs running about in the back yard.


----------



## SINC

26C and not a breath of wind. Sticky hot. 

And after reading Dr. G.'s post at the same time, I am going to have a cold one too!


----------



## overkill

Still up above 30 right now with some thunderstorms set to roll in overnight. Should cool things off for a day before the heat returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is still 19C with no breeze. My wife and I enjoyed a glass of wine and some small talk in the darkness on our back deck. I enjoy these quiet moments.


----------



## MacDoc

Something wicked this way comes......


----------



## overkill

I dont think I have ever seen so many severe thunderstorm watches put into place for Ontario alone as there are right now: 42 to be exact!


----------



## SINC

Same thing here. very dark skies and hard rain with severe blasts of wind. Odd it is so far spread.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, it is still 19C with no breeze. My wife and I enjoyed a glass of wine and some small talk in the darkness on our back deck. I enjoy these quiet moments.


My wife and I enjoyed 8 days together last week. But not tonight as she is back at work and I am home alone. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it is these quiet moments outside that we share together that I enjoy. Many evenings, when the fog rolls in off of the ocean, I love sitting outside listening to the fog horn, but my wife, who grew up in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, is too cold. Still, tonight it is still 19C with no fog, wind or chill in the air. Just right....


----------



## MacDoc

All the weather radar weather sites are very slow to load. 

Still 88 degrees at 10 pm .

Rumbling in the distance and some lighting. 

Light show time - a small cell just whistled through whipping the trees, a couple fo big rain drops .....nothing major.....yet. The front seems to be moving very fast.


----------



## overkill

Only a few forks of lightning during tonights first round of storms. Looks like they will continue with another band thats making its way in from the States.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh that cool front just blew in behind the baby storm .......78 and all the windows open :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

The perfect temp 72 degrees, not too humid. Got a great night's sleep windows wide open.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 730AM and going all the way up to 23C by lunchtime. This is what we call "MacDoc-Friendly weather".


----------



## overkill

Able to see the storm cells well off to the east now during the drive into work. Has cooled down a lot over night and should be comfortable today with a high of 29 and lots of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a chance of a T-storm. This should be interesting.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning under clear skies and bright sun. Forecast for the day is only 21, a nice cool day, but my bet is that it will go higher.


----------



## The Doug

Tremendous thunderstorms rolled through last evening around 10:30 p.m., and then more at about 1:00 a.m. High winds, lots of rain, and lots of lightning - some of it very close by.  

Showers this morning. Should clear a bit but there's a risk of thunderstorms later in the day. High of about 27, which will be a welcome respite from yesterday's high of 32.3.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, these T-storms might be headed our way this afternoon. I love thunderstorms that don't cause any damage.


----------



## The Doug

I don't think these ones caused any real damage, but I know there are a couple of areas without power this morning due to downed lines.

The storm that rolled through at 10:30 had me worrying a bit though, because of the wind. It was very strong and seemed to be coming straight down at times. This morning I saw a bit of debris here and there, leaves and twigs down, and some flattened garden flowers, but no broken tree boughs or obvious damage to homes.

The storm we had at 1:00 a.m. didn't comprise strong winds, but the frequent, intense lightning was something else. I'm sure there were a couple of strikes within less than .25 km from our place, maybe closer than that. Tremendous flashes followed _immediately_ by absolutely deafening cracks of thunder. It's when there's no delay whatsoever between the lightning strike and the thunderclap that I start to worry a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I like the loud thunder and the flash of lightening. In Georgia, they were incredible T-storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

33C with the humidex at nearly 130PM. For St.John's, this is HOT and humid. Luckily, there is no smog to contend with and ocean breezes are predicted for this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

At this moment in time, St.John's is the warmest spot in Canada. This is frontpage news for us.


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant 20 with a cooling breeze on the way to 22. Nice comfortable day. An excellent day for golfers and gophers alike.


----------



## MacDoc

Whatever weirdness happened yesterday there were a number of people with blown machines today and they all had surge protectors. I suspect a voltage drop caused problems - get those UPSs 

It's been a very livable day - 86 but drier and was just perfect this early morning.
Damn moving is tiring on the feet - but fun too.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C going up to 25C with sun and lots of ocean breezes to keep things pleasant.


----------



## MacDoc

Beginnings of a perfect summer day. Dry and cool 66 heading to 88. :clap: 
Perfect painting weather.


----------



## SINC

Ma Nature is painting the high wispy clouds bright gold this morning as the sun peeks over the horizon. 10 now and headed for a high of 25 today. The weather is supposed to be 27 to 30 for the next five days which suits me just fine as we are off to Slave Lake on a Walleye fishing mission tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a plan, Sinc. It is 24C with the humidex near 30C. My wife and I are going to pack a lunch in about an hour and go somewhere along the coast to watch for whales and enjoy the sea breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

33C with the humidex as I wait for my wife so that we can take a drive by the ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

From CBC.com

"An Atlantic tropical depression turned into tropical storm Beryl overnight, causing no real problems as it headed north far off the coast off North Carolina.

However, a five-day tracking pattern for the storm suggests the second named storm of the 2006 season could reach the Atlantic provinces on the weekend."

Newfoundland and Labrador is one of the four Atlantic Provinces. Here it comes.............


----------



## Dr.G.

33C with the humidex at just after 5PM. A hot one today.


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant 20 on the way to 25 with partially cloudy skies and a cool breeze.


----------



## SINC

24 , sunny and a light wind make for a perfect afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Not humid, but very hot in GTA right now. 28 and steady!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 11PM and a nice brisk ocean breeze to clear away the last of this afternoon's humidex reading of 33C.


----------



## SINC

Lovely evening and still 21. Not a puff of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with sunshine, an ocean breeze and fresh air. A beautiful morning here in St.John's at 735AM.


----------



## overkill

Very comfortable morning in the low 20s. Going to go up to 30 today with some possible t-storms in the afternoon to cool us off.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 1030AM, but the breeze is keeping things fresh and cool.


----------



## SINC

16 on the way to 28 with scattered cloud. It will be a hot for our three and one half hour drive today. Look out fish, here we come!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful morning here in St.John's, 19C, sunshine, fresh air and a quite morning here at 735AM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you show those fish a thing of two. Using spindles as bait is a grand idea.


----------



## overkill

Have a bit of fog hanging around Pearson this morning. Not able to see the far end of the airport at this time. A very respectable 25 today  Nice way to end the week.


----------



## MacDoc

A soft damp 69 on it's way to 80+. Bit on the muggy side.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at only 830AM and going up to 27C. Luckily, there is no humidity, so there shall be no humidex readings in the low 30s. A beautiful day continues to develop.


----------



## MacDoc

I have a new word......*.mugly weather*.......ugly grey and muggy 80 at 11 am


----------



## Dr.G.

27.5C at nearly 2PM, but the humidex is only 29C, so with a bit of an ocean breeze it is bearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, St.John's is the hottest spot in Canada with an air temp of 28C.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at midnight here is a quiet St.John's. Good night to one and all.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 20 right now. Generally a blah day all around.


----------



## SINC

35.6C at this moment. This is the hottest day in 69 years. The house is so hot we have retreated to the MH with A/C and will likely sleep here tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is hot, according to my wife, who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg and rural Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 10PM with a breeze to keep things fresh and dry.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., I have seen it hotter in southern Saskatchewan in my younger day in the 1950s, as it did go over 100 F to 104 F and today we are only at about 97 F.

So while it is hot, it is not hotter than I have experienced before in my lifetime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife was telling me today about how hot it was at her grandmother's home in rural Sask. They would live to go down to the pond on the property and swim/play all day.


----------



## overkill

Wonderful evening tonight after a day of mostly clouds and showers. Sun came out to give us a beautiful pink sky before setting in the west. Hopefully nice weather will continue into Sunday although the say some rain again tonight.


----------



## SINC

Still 25C at eleven. Whew!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at nearly 8AM. A quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We begin another warm one at 20 this morning and headed for 33.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C going up to 21C. Not much sun, but all is calm and quiet. Stay cool, Sinc.


----------



## overkill

Bright sunny morning for the last day of the weekend. Looks to be mid 20s all day long which will be nice for a family BBQ this afternoon. Come by for a nice bite right of the Barbee.


----------



## MacDoc

It's just about as nice a summer day as imaginable. 67 right now on the way to 80. Rain washed blue sky - not a breath of wind - Lake Ontario even is calm.

Summer showers this aft. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Only mid morning and the thermometer is up to 27 already. High now revised to 34, but I bet it gets higher. Not a puff of wind makes it stifling. I will spend the day in the A/C of the land yacht as since my heart attacks, I cannot stand this heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

We finally got some rain, which we needed. I don't water the garden, but let nature do its own thing. Still, it is 16C and a fresh smell is in the air as the gardens in the neighborhood send forth their thankfulness.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow sumthin nasty heading this way - - if ur in the GTA close those windows.
Black beast in a blue sky 

Wow over Brampton - can see some downburst no rotation but sure looks wicked.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend in London, ON said that they had warnings of strong T-storms in the area. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Power just went out.

Back up and a blue sky again. Saw the fire truck go by so something got nailed - very little rain tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

We suddenly had lots of rain, with the temps dipping to 16C. The rain has stopped and now it is back to 20C. Strange day weather-wise here as well.


----------



## SINC

29 nearing eight in the evening and not a puff of breeze to offer any relief. I am not sure just how much more of this heat my old heart will take. Whew is it hot!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 20C and breezy at just after midnight. My wife and I were sitting out on our back deck sipping wine before we call it a night.


----------



## SINC

An hour later and not a degree cooler, still 29. Enough!


----------



## Ena

24 degrees or 28 with the humidex at 8:30 pm here in Victoria. 
I work in a hospital with no a/c and it looks like tomorrow will be another day of putting damp towels around our necks to try to keep cool.


----------



## MacDoc

Beautiful clear night - I'm gonna go hit the hot tub ( cool tub these days ) and look at the stars. 60 degrees - a nice crisp summer night.


----------



## overkill

Cool morning air stepping out of the house this with nothing but blue skies. Too bad that the rain pushed us indoors yesterday for our BBQ. But we did get a chance to enjoy the evening outside.


----------



## SINC

I awoke to a temperature of 21 this morning and a high today of 33. We hit 36 and 35 Saturday and Sunday and it looks like today will be no different. Waaaaay too hot.


----------



## SINC

Noon and it is 27 and going to 33. When will it quit?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

A little cooler today on the Gulf Islands, but windy and _*smoky*_!  

Forest fire on Galiano Island forces 200 residents to evacuate

Usually I open all the windows at night to let the cool air flood the house, then close them during the day to keep it in, but last night my eyes were burning from the smoke in the air so I kept them closed and baked. A lot of folks around the Gulf Islands are worried right now.


----------



## yoyo

27c and low humidity. A perfect summer day in T.O.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and an ocean breeze at 930PM. Very pleasant.


----------



## SINC

Still 24 at nearly 9:00 p.m., another warm evening and hot house.


----------



## Deep Blue

Vancouver is a pleasant evening temp. of 20 degrees. I just watered my garden, windows and doors are propped open, I hear children getting ready for bed and bugs chirping in the bushes. Aaaahhhh.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C with some morning fog here at 735AM in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Already in the mid 20s this morning and on our way up to 31 with humidity to make it feel even warmer. Expect some boomers this afternoon to help reduce the temperatures a bit.


----------



## SINC

18 this morning under sunny skies and headed up to 29. Possibility of thundershowers late in the day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife has said that I have not experienced a T-storm until I experience one in SK.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, my wife has said that I have not experienced a T-storm until I experience one in SK.


And she is right about that, Dr. G. 

25 at noon and rising.


----------



## overkill

30 with the humidex and still overcast. Under a sever t-storm watch and have been from noon on. Have not seen anything come yet though.


----------



## Macfury

Warm, hot, warm, hot, warm...


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful day here in St.John's. No wind, sunny and 20C and no humidity. The birds are chirping and we are about to go outside to eat on the back deck. A perfect St.John's evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, she spent the summers in rural SK. She would say that you could see the T-storms approaching their home on the lake. I recall it hailing my first visit to Calgary to see her folks. Amazing to see pea-sized lumps of ice pelting everything.


----------



## overkill

Became a very nice evening after the sun went down. Back up to high humid temps tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at midnight with clear skies and no wind. A quiet way to end the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Apple101

Severe thunderstorm watch for Niagara


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant evening at 24. Had a couple of friends over for a cold beer and visit in the rear courtyard. Nice.


----------



## Apple101

SINC said:


> A very pleasant evening at 24. Had a couple of friends over for a cold beer and visit in the rear courtyard. Nice.


That does sound nice


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> 15C at midnight with clear skies and no wind. A quiet way to end the day. Paix, mes amis.


sounds like a beautiful evening Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is Overkill. I just came in from outside in my backyard. The stars are out and there was a nice coolness in the air. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

A warm breeze this morning stepping out of the house. Can still see the large thunder clouds in the distance to the west as they move across a pink backdrop. Some rain also has fallen over the last couple of hours. Hot and humid day.


----------



## MacDoc

Mugly - hard weather to keep energy levels up. The back office ( hammock) beckons but moving house takes precedence 
I love thunderstorm weather but it makes me edgy - something I could do without right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice morning here in St.John's. At 930AM it is 19C with no humidity and a bit of an ocean breeze. Only going up to about 22C with some sunshine, so a good day to work out in the garden. These are the days we dream about as we are being pounded by snow throughout the winter.


----------



## overkill

You can really see the smog and dirty air come into view this morning over the GTA. Very hazy outside right now and its looking to be a cooker today. Eggs anyone?


----------



## SINC

A very sticky morning at 18 on the way to 28 yet again today.


----------



## MacDoc

Enervating.


----------



## SINC

Warm and sultry 19 at nine. Cooler tomorrow though, finally!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mild and soft at 730AM. Maybe I should introduce this weather to Sinc's "Warm and sultry" weather?


----------



## SINC

So much for a cooler tomorrow. 15 on the way to 28 again.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C on the way to 22C. A very quite day here in St.John's. It seems as if the summer heat and humidity are over for this summer. On average, we get 0-5 days when the humidex is over 30C. This summer, we got 3 days. Such is Life.


----------



## overkill

Very nice outside right now. Sat out and had a beer.


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Very nice outside right now. Sat out and had a beer.


Great plan. I will now do just that and enjoy the pleasant 24 at the moment with clear skies and sunlight.


----------



## overkill

Went out again to local coffee shop and sat out til 11pm this evening, continuing to enjoy the wonderful temperature


----------



## SINC

Yep, two hours later and I am still on the back patio with a cold one. Haven't been this cool in weeks.


----------



## overkill

So much for nice weather, since its raining pretty good this morning while still feeling very humid. Thunder and lightning happening from time to time as well. Very wet one to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy 15C here in St.John's at about 8AM. No sitting out on the back deck working via iBook and wi-fi today. Actually, sun is predicted for this afternoon, so one never knows. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A dull, cloudy and sticky morning at 15 on the way to 22 with rain in the forecast.


----------



## overkill

Stable afternoon right now after some earlier down pours. Off for the weekend and hope that the weather holds up nicely to enjoy some sun and golf.


----------



## MacDoc

Mugly but improving - :clap:

That's big number on Tuesday


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 15C at 8PM. No difference in 12 hours. Luckily, this sort of fog in July rules out any chance of a forest fire in this area in August.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, 82C is 179.6 degree Fahrenheit!!!! How are people surviving???


----------



## SINC

A lovely cool 18 after an afternoon high of 21 and the same for tomorrow with scattered showers and cloud most of the day today and again tomorrow.

A nice respite from the heat of recent weeks.

Hope it warms up to 24 or so for Big Valley Jamboree Wednesday through Monday.


----------



## SINC

15 this morning on the way to 21 with showers. Rained off and on all night and is forecast to do the same today. 15 to 20 cm is forecast for tomorrow and again Monday. We really needed this rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C here in St.John's with a very light drizzle. Going up to 22C, so it shall be a quiet Saturday today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is pouring rain here in St.John's, but my wife just called to say that it is 37C with the humidex in Fredericton, NB at an outdoor dog show there. I shall take the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pouring rain has stopped and now it is a fresh 17C here in St.John's at nearly 5PM. A friend spoke to me on Skype a few minutes ago informing me that it was 41C with the humidex in the GTA. That is HOT!!!


----------



## Ena

A chilly and overcast 16 C at 6:30 pm in Victoria. Wind from S/SW at 9 kts. Badly needed rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and rain here. Ena, we shall send some of this rain out your way because we have had enough to prevent any drought or forest fires for this summer.


----------



## SINC

19 this evening and that will be our high for tomorrow. Nice after so much heat.


----------



## SINC

9 on the way to 19 with showers. I wish it would just rain and not dribble a bit here and there. We really need rain badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and sunny warm breezes from the south west (thus, no sea breeze), which is way above the forecast high for this afternoon. Not complaining, mind you, but we thought that summer was over here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Watched a thunderstorm roll over us this afternoon off of Lake Huron near Ipperwash, the front of the storm has some circulating clouds which made for a tense situation. No funnel clouds seen, but reports of some just north east of us were reported. Humid still as we came back into the city. 24 and yucky!


----------



## SINC

A cool but welcome 12 this evening with the odd light shower. Rained off and on all day with a nice three hours steady light rain. Grass is greener already.


----------



## overkill

Humidty still in the air coming into work. Humidex will be pushing us pass 40 today and only a slight chance of rain this afternoon. This will be the norm until Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny morning here in St.John's. 18C but only going up to 24C with no humidity. An ocean breeze makes all the difference compared to yesterday's 24C with a 31C humidex. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

Blow some cool weather our way Dr. G. I am sure we can reverse the jet stream!


----------



## Dr.G.

The ocean breeze is starting to die down and the 18C is feeling a bit warm. Still, we have enough fresh dry air to send your way, Overkill.


----------



## SINC

A very cool 9 this morning with steady light rain with a high of 19. Hope the rain continues all day long as we really need the moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 20C here in St.John's. My wife and I are going to go whale watching in about an hour or so. Even if we don't see any, it will be great out on the ocean today.


----------



## overkill

Looking out of the office window and over the airport, my forecast says:

Currently hot and humid, stay indoors and enjoy the A/C!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful 20C here in St.John's. My wife and I are going to go whale watching in about an hour or so. Even if we don't see any, it will be great out on the ocean today.


Be sure to take and post a picture in the Shang if you do see a whale.


----------



## overkill

Well at least today will be cooler than tomorrow :S Going to hit 47 tomorrow with the humidity. Just humid as humid can get right now.


----------



## The Doug

The stupid weather widget is, well, stupid. It's usually nowhere near the Environment Canada measurements for my area, but this evening it's laughably wrong. XX)


----------



## SINC

I use this one Doug. It is much better, programable to near your location within a metro area and seemingly accurate:


----------



## overkill

Can someone throw and iceberg our way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, iceberg season is over. However, there are whales to be seen. 16C sunny and breezy at 830AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10 under partly cloudy skies and headed up to 21 today. Nice summer day.


----------



## The Doug

*Heavy Mildew Alert*

Later today the high should reach 33 or so. Rain & chance of heavy thunderstorms this afternoon. Humidity is already through the roof this morning.


----------



## overkill

Im just going to say that its hot!


----------



## SINC

overkill said:


> Im just going to say that its hot!


Yep, I don't envy you folks in SW Ontario today.


----------



## Carex

Overcast. Cool. I like it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, I heard that there was a power alert for SW ON. People are being asked by Ontario Hydro not to leave on air conditioners while the house is empty. Sunny, mild and 20C here in St.John's. The breeze is off of the ocean, so it is fresh and pleasant. Of course, the same sorts of wind in the wintertime brings a foot or more of snow. So, Life balances out here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Dr. G, I read reports that today will set an all time power consumption demand once we hit 5pm. Were under every single type of warning/watch I think that is possible given the conditions. We reduced the A/C at home this morning, but since I have three dogs I wanted to keep them somewhat comfortable. I placed them in the basement to keep them as cool as possible.

Turning my head to look out over the airport, it seems like the world has stopped because of this heat. People are walking at slow paces, for those who are outside. Relief is to come on Thursday with a small cold front.


----------



## dubplatepressure

32 degrees at 10:54am... with a humidex of 45 degrees.


Rediculous....

Thank GOD my work is a/c'd


----------



## overkill

dubplatepressure said:


> 32 degrees at 10:54am... with a humidex of 45 degrees.
> 
> 
> Rediculous....
> 
> Thank GOD my work is a/c'd


Yes for once, thank god for work!


----------



## overkill

At last check, we have hit a high of 33 and it feels like 47 celcius outside right now. Keep cool any way you can today.


----------



## Apple101

Ahhh nice and HOT! That’s how I like it! At around 1 or 2 I am going to the beach to play some volleyball with friends. Perfect chance to get a nice tan  

I’ve got the day off of work today so I figured I would take advantage of it


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, that is unbelievable. I never got over about 44C down in Waycross, Georgia, which is deep southeastern Georgia. Of course, that was the air temps, with 90% humidity. Humidex was not figured out in those days. I recall I had trouble breathing the air was so hot and humid.


----------



## overkill

Dr. G, I have not stepped outside nor do I plan to until having to leave for home this evening. I am concerned about my Grandmother in weather like this. talked to her this morning to make sure she was keeping cool and not trying to exert herself in the garden or anything like that.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed to 18 now and the forecast has been revised to 23. A perfect and comfortable summer day.


----------



## MacDoc

They are expecting a humidex reading of 47 today - and a 51 year heat record broken -


----------



## Carex

Heat records being broken all across the country this summer. What could it all mean?


----------



## overkill

Carex said:


> Heat records being broken all across the country this summer. What could it all mean?


I blame the internet!


----------



## SINC

Carex said:


> Heat records being broken all across the country this summer. What could it all mean?


That it's hot?


----------



## MacDoc

> Last night, sweaty Torontonians experienced the hottest night ever recorded in the city.
> 
> The temperature went 'down' to 27 C overnight, *the warmest low in Toronto since people started keeping track of these things way back in 1840, said David Phillips, a senior climatologist with Environment Canada.*


1840........!!!


----------



## Apple101

overkill said:


> I blame the internet!



:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## overkill

Ok so I went against what I said today, and I went outside to get some ice cream at another building on our lot. Well lets say the ice cream did not last long and I certainly did not get the chance to enjoy it all as it melted like a waterfall 

It simply feels like being in the biggest sauna ever right now out there. The wind is blowing hot humid air all over you and every step you take makes it seem like a wall has been built in front of you and you cannot go further. Yuck! XX)


----------



## Beej

I'm more used to a hot (30+) prairie sun. It hits you and beats you into the ground like a physical force (especially when you have dark hair). 

This, in Ontario, is ugly. It is an all-encompassing miasma. I prefer the beat down.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess we should feel lucky here in St.John's. While we do get the most snow, fog and least sunshine of anyone else in a major city in Canada, we don't get extremes of cold or heat. We don't have smog, so even when it was 33C with the humidex last week, it was not making people sick, just uncomfortable. As well, we get ocean breezes which helps to keep the discomfort down and the air clear.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr G 101 in New York.....oh my and that's NOT humidex. 



> NEW YORK, Aug 1 (Reuters) - As its customers use record amounts of electricity to escape the heat baking the Big Apple, Consolidated Edison Inc. (ED.N: Quote, Profile, Research) had no problem delivering power to all 3.2 million of its customers in New York City and Westchester on Tuesday.
> 
> Still, the New York-based power company again urged customers to conserve energy to avoid straining the grid as the demand for power reached a new record of 13,103 megawatts, eclipsing the July 27, 2005 record of 13,059 MW.
> 
> At the start of the summer, Con Edison said demand could rise as high as 13,400 megawatts.
> 
> *Meteorologists forecast temperatures would reach 100 degrees Fahrenheit on Tuesday, 101 on Wednesday and 97 on Thurs*


----------



## The Doug

33 degrees right now, almost unbearably humid, very windy. Dark clouds are building in the sky towards the west; there's a severe thunderstorm watch in effect until later this evening. Meanwhile, the stupid weather widget is way, _way_ off again, as expected. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, two days before I left to come here to St.John's back on July 25, 1977, it hit 102F in NYC, the second hottest day in recorded history. These two days of 100F or more will be another record. While I shall always sound like a New Yorker, and will always proudly tell people I was born and raised in NYC, I would not want to move back there to live.


----------



## overkill

Still above 40 right in the GTA and were just past 9pm in the evening. I hope that we have somewhat of a rapid cool off for the overnight hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, 16C here tonight in St.John's. I shall send some fresh coolness your way. Share it with those in need with heat/health problems. These are the people I fear for in situations like this one.


----------



## SINC

I'll try and blow a bit of this your way Overkill:

Presently 21 and dropping to 9 this evening for a cool sleep out west.


----------



## overkill

SINC and Dr. G, thank you for the relief efforts. Just came in from moving the car onto the driveway and it feels no different than mid afternoon right now. The humidity just has no where to go right now.

I fear as well for those who have medical conditions that can be greatly affected by this type of environment. Talked with my Grandmother a lot today to make sure she was doing okay. Her a/c does well to keep her condo comfortable for her.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C is a bit cool for this time of year, even in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, hang in there, because things shall cool off soon.


----------



## overkill

Weather network is calling for some rain over night and into the morning. Some thunderstorms could roll past in the afternoon as well which could bring some needed relief. I may just sleep in the basement tonight just to not have the a/c on all night and save some power around here. I am sure if I walked into everyone's backyard this evening all of their a/c units would be going full blast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Conservation is the only key right NOW.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Conservation is the only key right NOW.


Cannot agree more with you on that. Record demands when for a lot of people, there are alternatives to beating the heat. Not to say that I am one who constantly is trying to conserve energy, but I do try and make an effort when needed. Maybe over time I can adopt a course of behavior that will help to conserve our resources.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise path, overkill.


----------



## overkill

Humidex is sitting at 43 degrees right now and its almost 10:30pm. We could see some violent storms generate over the next 24 hours as we transition into a bit of a cold front from thursday on to the early part of next week which should make things more comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, that is a scary figure. A quiet 16C here at just past midnight makes me feel guilty. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## overkill

Well Dr. G, I can only tell you that at 6am we are at 27 degrees and feels like 39 our there with the humidex. The sun has only begun to break the horizon. Mississauga, Brampton and Caledon are under an extreme heat alert already this morning, and most of the GTA is under a smog alert. A Vacation out East is sounding like a great idea right now


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to a sunny 22 today. Great day for the start of our trip to the Big Valley Jamboree.


----------



## MacDoc

...'bout right.


----------



## overkill

Yup that sums it up


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 15C here in St.John's at nearly 10AM. We'll send you some coolness in exchange for about 7C of warmth.


----------



## The Doug

Lawdy _lawdy_ what a huge violent storm last night. It hit the whole MTL region with high winds, heavy rain, hail, and more lightning than I've seen in years and years - almost every second there was a flash. We lost power for about half an hour; this morning I hear that a few hundred thousand are still without electricity. 

My area escaped the heavy rain and the worst winds, thank goodness. But this morning on the way to the train I saw little branches down & debris just about everywhere, and I could hear a chain saw being used on the golf course. I guess they were taking down badly damaged trees. I think people will be talking about this storm for a few days... and we've got more thunderstorms predicted for this afternoon. It's already 26 very humid degrees, on the way to 30 later on. Should feel a bit better than yesterday, when the temp. reached 34.


----------



## overkill

Weather Canada already has the GTA under a severe thunderstorm watch for today. By late afternoon we should see some heavy boomers move into the area with all the humidity in the air. I hope to have my camera ready as I did on the weekend for the storm that passed through Ipperwash while I was there.


----------



## MacDoc

Great what a day to be moving. 
Tho I will LOVE the rain.


----------



## The Doug

*Stupid Weather Widget:* More like Stupid Doug.  

I had it set to Montreal MISSOURI by accident.

Oops.










Never mind.


----------



## MacDoc

That was a hard day for moving - and still 32 out.


----------



## Beej

We're in the middle of a cold snap in Ottawa.

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/city/pages/on-118_metric_e.html

Only 27 and 37 with the humidex. I wasn't planning on locating my scarf this early.


----------



## overkill

Seems a little cooler this afternoon, being only 44 degrees with the humidex. Only 3 degrees cooler than this time yesterday


----------



## The Doug

Down to 23 right now; temperature feels nice but with the high humidity it's pretty clammy. But it'll still be more comfortable for sleeping tonight.

Man what a downpour we had in downtown MTL this afternoon.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

power is out
might have had a micro burst come thru
ah, shangri-la


----------



## overkill

Looked like we were going to get hit around the airport this afternoon by some pretty big storms, but they held off and kept moving to the south east. Maybe some tonight will help cool things off finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly quiet here tonight at 1030PM. 18C, the rain has stopped and there is no breeze. All is still...........the calm before the storm???


----------



## Ottawaman

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings

Warnings

Ottawa North - Kanata - Orléans
9:12 PM EDT Wednesday 2 August 2006
Tornado warning for
Ottawa North - Kanata - Orléans upgraded from severe thunderstorm warning
Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.
Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details and continue to monitor the situation through your local radio and television stations or Weatheradio.

Ottawa North - Kanata - Orléans
9:12 PM EDT Wednesday 2 August 2006
Severe thunderstorm warning for
Ottawa North - Kanata - Orléans upgraded to tornado warning
Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions.Watch for updated statements.
Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details and continue to monitor the situation through your local radio and television stations or Weatheradio.

http://radblast-aa.wunderground.com...&showlabels=1&severe=0&rainsnow=0&lightning=0



Tornado Warning
Ended By Environment Canada
At 9:57 Pm Edt Wednesday 2 August 2006.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Tornado Warning Ended For:
Ottawa North - Kanata - Orleans
Ottawa South - Richmond - Metcalfe
Gatineau
Plevna - Sharbot Lake - Western Lanark County
Smiths Falls - Perth - Eastern Lanark County.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
==discussion==
Tornadoes Have Dissipated Or Have Moved Out Of These Regions.


----------



## overkill

Half of Ontario was under a severe thunderstorm watch, while the Ottawa region also had Tornado warnings issued. We had some pretty intense lightning and wind in the Brampton area. The tail end of it is still going past us right now.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Amazingly quiet here tonight at 1030PM. 18C, the rain has stopped and there is no breeze. All is still...........the calm before the storm???


Dr. G, we had the calm in the middle of the storm this evening. As I was watching the storm pass over us, we had some intense rain coming down with heavy winds when in the matter of seconds it completely died down to no more than a whisper while the dark clouds continued to roll over us. As quickly as that happened, a couple minutes later it started to roar just as loud. Very interesting to watch.

Did not see any major rotations in the clouds during the storm in our area.


----------



## overkill

A much cooler morning today. Although the weather network says it feels like 33 with humidity out there right now, I dont think its that warm. Nice breeze bringing in some cool air. Some more rain this afternoon to continue on the cool down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, glad to hear that you survived your night of storms. Nothing has come our way yet, with 15C, partly sunny and a light ocean breeze. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 14C here tonight in St.John's. We will hopefully get back into the low 20's comes this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

A comfy but damp 72 just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

72C???????? They must be dropping in their sleep in the Center of All that is Holy and Good about Canada.


----------



## overkill

I will take that any day of the week  Very comfortable outside. Overcast and grey and im loving it!


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, 73 degree Celsius = 163.4 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> Overkill, 73 degree Celsius = 163.4 degree Fahrenheit.


Bring it on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, wolverines would be dying in the streets of TO at those temps.


----------



## Beej

Most things would be, G. Doxies would have run away some time ago (as soon as the wolvies were in the streets).


----------



## Dr.G.

In your dreams, Beej. Now, don't divert this thread to the "d" topic, or I shall be flooded with more PM's then usual about not using the "d" word outside of The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Beej

Dr.G. said:


> In your dreams, Beej. Now, don't divert this thread to the "d" topic, or I shall be flooded with more PM's then usual about not using the "d" word outside of The Shang. Paix, mon ami.


I mentioned them first. Bring it on doxie-haters! Note: I don't hate them (although yappy mini-dogs aren't my preference). [Edit: I have been known to call small loud dogs, "rat-dogs"]

Do you actually get PMs about that? I thought it was a one-off.

On topic: the weather in Ottawa has was not disgusting today. It was just unpleasant. I was quite ambivalent.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, got one PM already. Hopefully, the terrier-lovers (doxies are in the hound group), will start to PM you. Seriously, dachshunds do not do well in the heat. One of our doxies, Jack, is in Chicago, and was out in 44C with the humidex weather at an outdoor dog show.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> Overkill, 73 degree Celsius = 163.4 degree Fahrenheit.


The heat from the past few days has disabled my ability to read and covert between celsius and fahrenheit. Still feels cooler though 

Clear skies and 19C right now. Very comfortable and a nice start to the last day of the work week. Now a nice cup of Tim Horton's coffee will get those moving along.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful evening in Brampton. Clear skies and still a little warm at 26, but feels a lot cooler than the first half of the week. Nice weekend on the way as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 13C this evening. Still, it is a quiet evening.


----------



## overkill

Dr.G. said:


> A cool 13C this evening. Still, it is a quiet evening.


That suits me even better


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, I was just outside drinking a glass of wine. There is no wind, so it is very still and not really cold.


----------



## MacDoc

A perfect dry 22. Wish the hot tub was functional - love to laze and look at the sky.
Really nice evening air off - windows open. :clap:


----------



## overkill

Just came back from a nice evening at the local coffee shop. Stayed outside for a few hours and just relaxing under the nice cool breeze. Wonderful evening of weather tonight.


----------



## The Doug

13 degrees, sunny, DRY. What a beautiful morning, so refreshing, cool & crisp after that run of heavy dank weather. The temperature should hit about 25 later today, on down to 15 overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C but cloudy going up to 21C today. A great day for an outdoor dog show.


----------



## overkill

Going to Niagra Falls this afternoon for a family gathering. By the looks of this morning, its going to be a beauitful day to be down there. Going up to 27 and little to no humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 15C here today, with sunshine and 22C for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 20C at noon here in St.John's. It is a great day for whale watching.


----------



## overkill

Partly cloudy outside right now, but nice temperature for a Sunday BBQ with family.


----------



## MacDoc

Hot day for heavy garden work but could be worse. 88 but not too muggy.

Cool tub is now positioned and filled but a tad TOO cold right now.
Fish tank looks gorgeous - eel is finally stopped panicking and the back yard now on it way out of construction zone mode. :clap:

Wish I could veg in the hammock but duty calls.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a sunny day, 23C with a bit of an ocean breeze. A grand day at an outdoor dog show.


----------



## overkill

Wonderful evening for a cuban BBQ. Air was nice and cool, with the stars popping out one at a time. Clouds have moved in now, which takes away from a brilliant moon tonight as well. Hopefully the nice weather can continue on this week.


----------



## overkill

Comfortable 21 this morning. A few clouds in the air and looks to be a really nice day overall. Hopefully be able to make it home to complete the staining of the deck in some nice weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 16C at 8AM here in St.John's, going up to 25C. Yes, Overkill, a great day for staining the deck.


----------



## overkill

Been a few days since I have been able to see past the airport with all the humidity and smog in the air, but this morning I am able to see clearly to the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look eastward, Overkill. Clear blue skies and sunshine at 9AM here in Canada's "far east".


----------



## overkill

Went to the other side of the building to see the beautiful sunrise in the east. Love these mornings. Too bad I am not outside able to enjoy this one.


----------



## overkill

Looks like we have a bit of humidity today. 27 but with the humidex, we're at 36.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah it feels it - going to look at dehumidifiers


----------



## Dr.G.

A dry, hot 25C at just after 4PM. Strong winds out of the west keep things dry and a bit cooler than a hot sun might make things feel otherwise. Great kite flying weather.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful blue skies right now, feels like the humidity has dropped off a bit but the sun is still pounding down this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful dark sky right now with a huge moon coming over the horizon. Tomorrow's full moon should be spectacular.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at 24 right now with some strong winds, reaching up to 40 km/hr. Cooling down to 17, so the use of a blanket may come in for the first time in weeks if trends continue. Sun is fading into the west, and creating magnificant colours with its decent.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C now here at just after 11PM, Overkill. Blankets shall NOT be used tonight. This is a warm evening for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Canuckmakem

Its still 33C here and its 8:20 PM

Anyone like extreme heat? Come to Medicine Hat.


----------



## overkill

At a comfortable 17 degrees right now with clear skies this morning. You can already tell that the days are getting shorter. High of 26 today and looks like nothing but sunshine for the next few days to carry us into next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 17C here in St.John's as well, but only going up to 21C today.


----------



## MacDoc

A perfect 22 inside and 19 outside this morning. :clap: Slept with the windows open. Heading to 27 - great looking day and the moon was almost bright enough to read by last night.








Nice position of the windows in our new place for moonlight.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning on the way to 30 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 630PM here in St.John's. The expected clouds did not materialize, so it was a warm 25C most of the afternoon.


----------



## overkill

25 outside right now with lots of sun and clear skies. Bit of a breeze happening as well with winds up to 26km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as a beautiful sunset covers us here in St.John's at just after 8PM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Not a breath of a breeze and stiflingly hot at 30 here right now.


----------



## MacDoc

Well very pleased with the new place - no a/c at all today - the European windows really got the breeze going.
The only warmish place was my office but the overhead fan took care of that.

Old place is stifling with the south wall still radiating heat like crazy until about 11 pm. ( I'm working from there now ).
That's gonna save me a ton of a/c costs.
Just a great summer day 26 right now, dry and a nice breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dry, peaceful ocean breeze and 17C as I prepare to finish work grading. 7AM-11PM is too long, but only a week to go.


----------



## Ena

15 C just after 6 pm with light rain. Hooray! Get a night off from hand-watering the garden. With being on my feet all day at work I really don't mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ann, there is something about a home garden and how it smells just after some much needed rain.


----------



## overkill

Brilliant full moon this evening. Slowly rising into the night sky. There is enough light to make a midnight hike in some of the paths up north where our cabin is with this moonlight. Simply breath taking to see something like this in the night time sky. Comfortable temperatures as well right now to sit outside and stare away.


----------



## SINC

After 9:00 p.m. and still 27 with NO breeze.


----------



## overkill

Right now were at 14 and I thought I would have been able to see my own breathe this morning, but not quite yet as it turns out. We have not been below 15 in quite some time, and it was a nice wake up call stepping outside the front door this morning. High of 27 with lots of sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy at almost 9AM. Still, any day we don't have to shovel snow here in St.John's is a day we bless with gratitude. We only had a bit over 15 feet of snow this past winter, despite the one day 83cm blizzard. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

15 here this morning with a forecast high of 24. Should be a very comfortable day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 19C at noon. No sun, but no rain. Just clouds. Quiet.......


----------



## SINC

11 under scattered cloud and a high of 21 today. Nice summer day.


----------



## overkill

Very comfortable morning right now. Clouds are rolling in from the west, and looks like a slight chance of rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished a downpour for over an hour. Now, things are clearing up and we might even see some sun later today.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful evening outside right now. Going down to 13 tonight which will make for an enjoyable night of sleep. Friday looks nice as well, and moving into the weekend of some great weather.


----------



## SINC

14 and calm in a very light but steady rain. Nice evening for the lawns and gardens.


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice evening a bit on the humid side today but never needed the a/c on in the new place.
Lovely sleeping on these clear cooler evenings - I actually DID read by the moon the other night.
24 on it's way to 15. Think I'll see what's on the movie channel for a bit of escape from moving mayhem..


----------



## overkill

Woke up to 13 degrees and enough to give me the shivers this morning. I do not mind that at all  Going up 23 for the high today and same for tomorrow. I really do enjoy these types of temperatures.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I'm up and it's actually chilly. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

830AM and a very sunny 16C here in St.John's with a light sea breeze. It should be a beautiful day today here on The Rock.


----------



## The Doug

A breezy and very fresh-feeling 13 right now, with nary a cloud in the sky. Should hit 21 this afternoon. Just the way I like it. 

Similar for the rest of the weekend, probably back up to around 26 on Monday.


----------



## SINC

A cool day at 12 and only climbing to 15 with rain today, but that rain is welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a warm 24C and hot sun, but an ocean breeze is now making working in the garden pleasant.


----------



## SINC

Still only 13 with showers. A cold wind when it comes up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 19C at nearly 9PM. No wind or even a breeze, which is strang, makes this a warm but pleasant evening. Three months from now is Remembrance Day, which is the start of the cold weather here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

17 and going down to 11 overnight. So close to single digits, I can almost feel it


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 17C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 20 today in the sunshine. Not a breath of wind this morning.


----------



## overkill

19 right now with partly cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 18C. No sun today, I fear, nor much chance of seeing the meteorite shower. Saw some faint ones last night, however.


----------



## overkill

Around 24 right now, and spent the last 4 hours with a friend having a nice ice coffee drink at the local second cup outside and soaking in all the nice weather.


----------



## SINC

18 and sunny here this afternoon. Very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and clearing here at nearly 9PM. My wife's family who live in Calgary and Edmonton are forever comparing their weather to our weather here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Blue skies surrond the GTA right now. A nice night to be on the deck soaking it all in. Grabbing my book for a bit of reading. Cheers all.


----------



## MacDoc

Down right chilly - going down to 11


----------



## overkill

MacDoc said:


> Down right chilly - going down to 11


So close yet again to single digits!


----------



## SINC

Mostly cloud at 11 this morning and a high of 24. If the sun breaks through, it will be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy 21C here at nearly 2PM in St.John's.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

sunny from what i can see out the window


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezless 19C and a beautiful sunset.


----------



## SINC

A lovely summer's eve at 23 tonight.


----------



## overkill

Nothing but sun all day today. High of 25 was reached, and was well enjoyed as well  Looks like some rain possibly tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

At 16 right now just after 6am. Going up to 27, but they are calling for some rain this afternoon. Be a nice drink for the flowers and lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C here in St.John's at just after 830AM, going up to 22C. Sunny blue skies with cotten ball clouds drifting on by. A beautiful morning.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to 25 today in the sunshine.


----------



## overkill

Only at 15 right now and going to 24 with some sun and cloud for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny 17C with a light ocean breeze here at 835AM in St.John's.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

a good wind is wafting thru the trees and thru my home in shangri-la with a very termperate 15 C

i can hear the waves crashing on the shore from my home office window

ah, shangri-la....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 19C at 10AM. Although I am only a few kilometers away from the ocean, I can't hear any waves. Still, if I hop in the car, I am only 10 minutes from various points where I can see, hear and feel the Atlantic crashing into the NL coastline.


----------



## SINC

We had a nice steady rain overnight, but the sun is shining and it is 10 this morning on the way to 21 today. Nice day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot sun and 22C here at 1230PM in St.John's. This was not expected but much appreciated.


----------



## overkill

Up to 26 today while staying with clear skies. Should carry over to tomorrow as well. Other than Monday, we have had a solid week of beautiful weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 18C here in St.John's at nearly 9AM. Sort of a blah day. Such is Life. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant morning in the sunshine at 8 and going up to 22 today.


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant morning in the sunshine at 8 and going up to 22 today.

[email protected]##$%% double post, thought that wasn't possible any more.


----------



## SINC

Warmed up to 19 by the noon hour. We may just get warmer than our forecast of 22. A light breeze keeps it cool and quite pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 530PM. Still a bland day here in St.John's. However, there is a slight ocean breeze, so the air is sweet smelling and the grass is green. I have now watered my lawn in 3 years now, at least not with water from a hose. I collect rainwater and use it during those few really dry and hot days we sometimes get in July each year.


----------



## overkill

It was a perfect afternoon to do a quick moving job with my dad. Needed to grab some couches that my grandmother did not need anymore that I can use in my new place. Felt a bit of humidity out there but nothing that we could not handle. Going down to 15 tonight.


----------



## overkill

Sunny and warm morning, going up to 26 once again today.


----------



## SINC

A sunny morning at 8 on the way to 25 today.


----------



## overkill

Humidty has brought us back to the 30 mark. Going down to 15 over night, so should still be pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 8PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

22 here and very pleasant.


----------



## overkill

Seemed a bit cooler than 21, but that is what it is outside right now. Going to be a bit of a hot one, with temperatures reaching 37 with the humidex. Something not wanted on a Friday.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning and still quite dark. High of 28 for today with lots of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 9AM, going up to 20C here in St.John's. A quiet Friday.


----------



## MacDoc

Seems were in for a string of "same old, same old"


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot sunny 20C here in St.John's this afternoon. No ocean breeze makes the sun feel hot.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 13 on the way to 22 with light showers in the forecast today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine adn 19C with a mild ocean breeze to keep things fresh and the air clear. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## overkill

A bit of humidty made moving constantly in a small apartment uncomfortable at times, but a/c was going strong to keep us cool. Seems to have cooled off since the bit of rain that we received this afternoon, but some humidity is still in the air. Same for tomorrow, and Monday looks nice.


----------



## SINC

16 at 8:00 p.m. with heavy rain and wind warnings out for central Alberta tonight, but most of it is to the south of us. We should escape the worst of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 2AM here in St.John's. A beautiful night for lovers. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The storm missed us. Not one drop and still 10 at midnight.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morning at 7 on the way to 24.


----------



## overkill

Overcast morning, at 20 right now and only going to 23 so that should be comfortable. Hopefully the sun will finds it way.


----------



## SINC

The warmth of the morning sun has moved us to 14 already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 20C here at 3PM in St.John's. A quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and very windy all day. Seemed like a typical fall day which was fine by me. It has been very cool as well with the breeze. No humidity in the air today.


----------



## SINC

Still 21 and not a puff of wind. Very nice evening and looking great for tomorrow at 26.

YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 1123PM and all is quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

19 right now and still very windy out there. Going down to 15. Tomorrow looks like a nice day. Probably get out there and wash the car.


----------



## SINC

A lovely evening at 19 as I go inside for the first time today.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful sunrise as I drove into work this morning with a sliver of the moon showing in the deep blue sky right above the sunrise. Spectacular shot! 13 right now and going up to 27 with lots of sun.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning as dawn is breaking on the way to a very pleasant 26 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet and overcast 18C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## overkill

Still brigh and sunny in the GTA. Not too shabby for a Monday. Would have been a perfect day for an airshow. I do hope that we get this type of weather on the long weekend.


----------



## SINC

21 at noon and a high now revised to 28 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Glorious GTA day to have a nervous breakdown ( see signature  )


----------



## overkill

Great day, with little clouds and lots of sun.

MacDoc, I would like to know how Verio does as your hosting company over time. Ive been researching them, 1and1 and also web.com.


----------



## overkill

Been a wonderful evening weather wise. Spent some time outside with the dogs to enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## SINC

A warm evening at 21. Hot in the house, so will slide out to the back forty for some cool air.


----------



## overkill

17 right now and going up to 26. Lots of sun once again.


----------



## MacDoc

13 just now  - great night for sleeping. Lolled in the hot tub ( finally ) for a while last night and slept like a log. This is my kinda weather. Low teens at night 20s in the daytime :clap:....and nice and crisp and clear air.


----------



## SINC

Still dark and 7 on the way to 28 today which seems downright cool after those mid 30s.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and partly sunny/partly cloudy.


----------



## SINC

The entire province from just north of Edmonton to the US border is under a severe thunderstorm watch for the rest of the day. Some really mean looking clouds to the south. The kind that look deep green and you just know that's not good.


----------



## SINC

No T-Storms as yet but it is 29 and very sticky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 19C here at 935PM in St.John's. A gentle breeze is making the clouds drift overhead like great ships.


----------



## SINC

23, but the sky has a nasty look. Maybe we will catch one of those T-Storms?


----------



## overkill

Going down to 13 again tonight. Spent some time outside catching a few words passing by in my book.


----------



## SINC

Still 21 at 8:30 and nary a drop of rain. Yet the warnings persist.


----------



## overkill

16 right now and no more than 24 for the day. Calling for a chance of showers in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C here at about 9AM in a partly sunny St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Clouds in the distance, so maybe some rain is on its way.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to a pleasant 20 today with broken cloud. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 22C with a light breeze here at noon in St.John's. Out on the back deck with my iBook, wi-fi and an umbrella to keep the sun off my screen.


----------



## Vandave

Raining here in Banff today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C, sunny with a light ocean breeze at 4PM here in St.John's. Very atypical weather for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

18 here at noon with thunderstorms in the forecast for late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with the humidex at nearly 5PM. I have a feeling that we shall be eating out on the back deck this evening. BBQ chicken tastes better outside, especially on a day like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Frost warning for Edmundston and Madawaska County in NB", according to Environment Canada.


----------



## overkill

Overcast right now, could be some rain. Dad is out cutting the grass in hopes of getting it done before it does rain.


----------



## SINC

19, but a cool breeze has started and we have very black clouds in the west.

Here come de rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and a beautiful sunset. Our rain shall come tomorrow I fear.


----------



## overkill

Rain came finally and gave us a couple of hours of showers. Nothing big.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a beautiful sunrise. Great day ahead.


----------



## overkill

16 right now and overcast. Hopefully the sun can break out.


----------



## overkill

Looks like the sun is starting to win the battle and is breaking through over the horizon.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 23 in the sun today. A great smell in the air from last night's rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 11AM and a sunny day with a light ocean breeze to keep the air smelling fresh.


----------



## overkill

19 and cooling off just a bit tonight. Looks like rain throughout the night as well.


----------



## SINC

Still 16 at nearly 10:00 p.m. A very calm and nice evening.


----------



## overkill

Very strong breeze this morning with lots of overcast and low laying clouds right now. Showers on and off for the most part.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise. Now, it is sunny and breezy and 19C just before 9AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A clear, calm morning at 11 on the way to 23 today. Nice weather indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny, breezy 21C afternoon here in St.John's


----------



## overkill

rain, rain, go away, please come back another day


----------



## SINC

19 and sunny with no wind at noon. Very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just after 630PM. Very pleasant evening to sit out on the back deck and sip some wine.


----------



## SINC

Same temperature here at 3:30 p.m. Only difference is on the back deck it's a cold beer to sip rather than wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

830PM and it is still 17C out on the back deck. Just finished our outside dinner and wine by candlelight. Very romantic.


----------



## djstp

21 here in london... just finished a bag of dill pickel crispers and a diet coke with lime... not so romantic


----------



## MacDoc

Unsettled and a surprising 28 this late in the day.


----------



## SINC

17 this evening as I sit and watch the Argos struggle to try and make a comeback over the Blue Bombers in Winnipeg.

Best thing about the HD on TSN is you don't really care who wins. It is just such a treat to watch the detail. I now see things in CFL football games I never noticed before.


----------



## overkill

Still very wet out there. Looks to carry into saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. It only about 16C at 930AM, which is an indication that summer is over.


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to 26 in the sunshine today. A great day for our get together with friends.


----------



## overkill

19 and partly cloudy. Looks like more rain today.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and grey. Nothing special for a Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 14C at just past 10PM. Quite but a bit of a nip in the air.


----------



## SINC

Just a wonderful sunny and calm day at 21 on the way to 26. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## overkill

Humid this morning, but that vanished in the afternoon to bring us a nice high of 25. Lots of sun and a nice breeze made it to be a wonderful day to be outside.


----------



## overkill

18 and overcast right now. Going to be partly cloudy and 24 by this afternoon. Not a bad way to start the week off.


----------



## The Doug

Cloudy, a couple of raindrops here & there, but it's supposed to be cloudy/sunny for the rest of the day with no rain forecast. High 23. Similar tomorrow, then sunny through the rest of the week with highs around 20 or so. I'll take it. Sure beats yesterday, which was cool with heavy rain almost all day long.


----------



## SINC

14 on the way to a hot 30 today and tomorrow. Very warm for late August.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 21 as I hit my bed.


----------



## SINC

Still 23 at nearly 8:30.

Don't hit the bed too hard, you may damage it!


----------



## medic03

A nice cool 16 degree morning, overcast - can almost feel fall around the corner   My favorite time of year!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C this morning. My morning coffee out on the back deck tastes even better in this morning nip. Yes, Fall is just around the corner.


----------



## SINC

A dull cloudy morn at 14 on the way to 24 in the sun later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine and 19C at just after 2PM, but with no ocean breeze, the sun feels really hot out on the back deck. Is my iBook melting?????


----------



## overkill

16 and clear skies this morning. Going up to 23.


----------



## SINC

Dark and cool at 10 this morning with a high of only 15 with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C here at just after 10AM in St.John's, with the sun trying to break through the morning haze. A good day to mow the lawn.


----------



## SINC

Now that the sun is strong enough to filter through the heavy cloud cover, I can see why it appeared so dark this morning. Still 10 and very overcast, but not a drop of rain yet.


----------



## overkill

Wonderful evening. Sat outside at the local coffee shop with a friend and chatted. Clear skies and a bright moon slowy rising into the night sky!


----------



## mrjimmy

Dinner on the front porch tonight. It was a bit cool. You can just make out Autumn's whisper.


----------



## SINC

Our temp did not move all darn day. Still 10 and very cool with the wind.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at 5 on the way to 18 with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of needed rain all day today. Great day to get some inside work done.


----------



## SINC

The sun broke through and warmed us up to 9, but it is still cool due to the dampness from yesterdays rains.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the rain is over at 3PM here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

5 as the sun comes up on the way to 24 today and the start of a nice long weekend.


----------



## overkill

Going down to 13 tonight. Looks like Ernesto will be showering us all weekend. Monday looks good, hopefully at least one day will be good enough to get in the air show.


----------



## MacDoc

Odd to see the low scudding hurricane clouds as the outer bands approach. Looks downright spooky. No rain yet - a cool 17


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Today may be a mix of sun and clouds, but Sunday and Monday promise to be ALL sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Ditto on the sunrise here too. 7 and headed for 27 in the sunshine the entire weekend. We may hit 30 on Sunday and Monday. Very nice indeed.


----------



## The Doug

Clouding over, getting windy this afternoon. High of 20. 

Remnants of Ernesto will hit us tonight, tomorrow (lots of rain expected), petering out Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Monday if forcast to be sunny and low to mid-20's in terms of temps. A perfect day here in St.John's. Let us hope the forecast is accurate. We shall see.


----------



## jmac

Raing all day with no end in sight ... a great wekend for the movies. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit chilly 11C, but a clear night sky with a beautiful half moon overhead.


----------



## MacDoc

Bands and bands of rain sweeping through - not often heavy just continous. Bit treacherous driving.
It's down right chilly - still love the open window and sound of the rain- nice night to snuggle deep in the duvet.
Might chance the hot tub. 13 going to 11


----------



## The Doug

Waiting for what's left of Ernesto. Anywhere between 25 and 40mm of rain by tomorrow evening. Yay.


----------



## medic03

13 C and drizzling, It was so nice to sleep under the duvet last night. Looks like it won't warm up much today.


----------



## The Doug

Environment Canada seems to have lifted the heavy rainfall notice; now they're just saying "periods of rain". That's better.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise has given birth to a beautiful day. Just past noon it is now 19C here in sunny and breezy St.John's. Tomorrow is supposed to be even nicer. Happy Labor Day weekend to one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

2PM and it is up to 21C, on the way up to 23C. This is beach weather here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and grey - the other side of the storm - wispy clouds again but moving in the opposite direction. Little real rain and some bands of sun. Lazy day good hot tub weather.......why I think I will indulge right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 23C at 4PM and now is coming back down to 20C at nearly 8PM. Still, the sky is clear and tomorrow shall be just like today. Happy Labor Day one and all.


----------



## Bolor

we were to get the tail end of Ernesto, but we didn't get any rain at all. We need it as the fire rating is listed as very high. Sunny again today with temps at a pleasant 25.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunnyt and 23C at just past 1PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Just a super day and a super weekend:


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at nearly 8PM. My wife and I had our traditional Labor Day BBQ. Power to the working class!!!!


----------



## SINC

Nearly 9:00 p.m. and 20 without a bit of wind. Nice evening and I for one am enjoying it.


----------



## Sparhawk

36 celcius here and humid like hell....
then again, I do live in the Caribbean


----------



## Bolor

currently 28 and sun ... Beautiful


----------



## SINC

Just another day in paradise:


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with sunshine and clouds, but we will only go down to about 13C overnight. This is the weather predicted for the rest of the week, so nothing out of the ordinary. Summer is still in Alberta during the day, with Fall at night.


----------



## SINC

Still dark but a warm 13 this morning on the way to another great day at 28. Lovely late summer weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and partly sunny. A good day to get "over the hump".


----------



## djstp

rain and slight thunderstorm just came thru... good time'n on my part.....i was just wasking down the mower as it came down like cats and dogs.. maybe today is my lucky day


----------



## SINC

19 at 11:00 a.m. and right on track for a forecast high of 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2006/09/06/florence-looms060906.html

According to AccuWeather, it is most likely to curve away from the U.S. East Coast early next week before reaching land there.

Under this scenario, "Florence could potentially cause problems for Bermuda and Atlantic Canada, especially Newfoundland," the firm says.


----------



## overkill

Been a wacky week of weather since the long weekend. Seemed like it was going to rain there for a while, but we only got a sprinkle. Tomorrow looks nice and sunny, good enough for a move


----------



## MacDoc

A nice but nippy 13. Time to close a couple of windows and hit the sack after a VERY busy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 16C here this morning in St.John's. Beautiful sunshine predicted for the next few days, however.


----------



## MacDoc

12 but sunny and clear - very refreshing morning to work to wrok ......hi ho


----------



## Dr.G.

"... very refreshing morning to work to wrok." Or to tock the talk. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another nice morning at 10 on the way to 25.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful morning here at 8AM in St.John's. Sunny, a light breeze and 15C going up to 22C.


----------



## overkill

Bright sunny morning down by the lake. Sitting at 17 right now and going up to 26 but they are looking at a chance on some rain this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 7 on the way to 27.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a beautiful evening at nearly 9PM here in St.John's. However, areas around the harbor are being reinforced as we were told that the eye of Hurricane Florence will pass directly over us here in St.John's by late Wed. night.


----------



## SINC

26 here at 5:30 p.m. Nice.


----------



## SINC

11 on a calm morn and headed up to 29 today. High winds forecast for the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a calm morning here as well in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Welcome bit of rain after a sticky day - nice light show last night. A moist 16 but smells nice from the ozone in the thunderstorm. My parched lawn needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at nearly 730PM as we watch a beautiful sunset.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and still a little cool out by the lake. Perfect fall day temperature wise.


----------



## SINC

26 here in the sunshine. Lovely late summer day and nearly two weeks of summer left.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just after 10PM here in St.John's. My wife and I were sitting out on the back deck, sipping wine, and watching the nearly full moon.


----------



## SINC

Still 26 at 7:00 p.m.

Nice evening. Too bad I have to spend it alone, but c'est la vie.


----------



## overkill

Turned out to be a nice clear evening. Going down to 13 tonight and should be a comfy night for some good rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C here at 930AM in St.John's. It is the calm before the storm as the eye of Hurricane Florence is headed directly at us.


----------



## The Doug

Bright and sunny this morning, though cool right now - the high should only be around 18 or so, later today. Nice change from the dark & rainy day we had yesterday. Temperatures should be around 20 through Wednesday, with no precipitation forecast.


----------



## SINC

13 under heavy cloud with rain in the forecast. A pleasant 23 for a high today.


----------



## overkill

Cool 11 out there right now and only going up to 16 for the high. Sunny all day long so we cannot complain.


----------



## MacDoc

Great night for sleeping - cool and dry - was a tad chilly - found kid curled up under inadequate comforter but no need for furnace yet.
Gorgeous morning....to sleep in  17 now


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 22C with a slight breeze at 3PM. Just got in from a couple of hours out working in the garden.


----------



## MacDoc

22 now - overkill you're only a few miles away.......where did 16 come from???


----------



## overkill

MacDoc said:


> 22 now - overkill you're only a few miles away.......where did 16 come from???


our good friend weather.ca, says its 17 right now and I am right off the lake and it does feel that cool out there right now. Just came in from a nice long hike.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm widget says 23 - 22 now high and my own thermostat says 23out of the sun. The breeze IS off the lake tho - might be the explanation.

Well Pearson says 17 so widget and my gadget are clearly >>"out to lunch"


----------



## SINC

The sun has come out and it is a pleasant 20, forecast to get to 23 and it just might.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 7PM and a start of a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The jet stream will collapse southward into the Pacific Northwest Thursday, allowing the coldest air of the season to gradually march in. A storm will form over western Montana Thursday, leading to an outbreak of welcome rainfall along the eastern side of the Rockies. As northeasterly winds deliver even colder air in from the north, the rain will change to heavy, wet snow over central Alberta and into the Canadian Rockies."

http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=5


----------



## overkill

Still nice and sunny outide. Looks good for tomorrow, but rain is in the forecast for Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/hurricane/track_e.html

The eye of Florence will just miss us on Wed.


----------



## overkill

Cool night tonight. Covers will be needed.


----------



## SINC

9 on the way to a sunny 24 today.


----------



## The Doug

Pretty cool this morning, about 7 when I left the house. Wore my barn coat for the first time since last Spring. Found it a wee bit warmer when I arrived downtown. 18 degrees later today, mostly sunny.


----------



## overkill

At 13 this morning, cool enough that the construction workers outside my window have begun to wear their sweaters.


----------



## overkill

16 right now and going down to 13. Looks like rain for tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Going up to 19 with rain all day and into tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to 19 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 17C at 1PM here in St.John's. A few inches of rain and winds up to 120kp/h are predicted starting at midnight. If Florence veers a bit west as it approaches us, and hits warmer Gulf Stream water, we are in for a Category 3 hurricane. Sandbags are going up around various homes as we speak.


----------



## overkill

Rain tonight and into tomorrow. Looks okay for Thursday.


----------



## SINC

A dark and gloomy morning at 10 with a high of only 14 with rain all day.

I really don't like Friday's forecast, you might notice it has "that" word in it:

Wednesday
Rain. Breaks of sun late. Mild. Temperature of 14°C. Winds 8km N. Humidity will be 83% with a dewpoint of 7° and comfort level of 13°C. There is a 50% chance of precipitation. 
High: 14°C Low: 6°C

Thursday
Light rain. Breaks of sun late. Mild. Temperature of 12°C. Winds 18km NNE. Humidity will be 85% with a dewpoint of 1° and comfort level of 9°C. There is a 40% chance of precipitation. 
High: 12°C Low: 4°C

Friday
Light snow. Mostly cloudy. Cool, Dreary. Temperature of 5°C. Winds 19km NNE. Humidity will be 89% with a dewpoint of -1° and comfort level of 2°C. There is a 40% chance of precipitation. 
High: 5°C Low: 2°C


----------



## overkill

Cloudy and a little wet this morning. At 18 right now and going up to only 20, but will probably be a little cooler by the lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Howling wind and heavy rain -- and this is just the start of Hurricane Florence.


----------



## Carex

Glorious sunshine, a beautiful sunrise with a cool fall nip in the air. Absolutely perfect down at this end.


----------



## Carex

The "S" word in the forecast for Edmonton Friday as reported by my mom. I love hearing stuff like that about other parts of the country as we enjoy our September summer without tourists. I gloat because I can!


----------



## Dr.G.

We have just passed through the eye of the hurricane, so now things really get rough. 26 foot waves are crashing into the coastline here in NL. Winds of up to 136kp/h have been pounding us here in St.John's. Luckily, it is a warm 16C, so if the power goes out we shall not need it to stay warm.


----------



## overkill

Starting to clear up a bit over the GTA. FInally saw some blue sky for the first time in a couple of days.


----------



## SINC

13 now. Little change. Rain forecast but hardly any fell. Still with a light breeze it is cool outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

The worst of the hurricane has now passed. It was strange being in the eye of the storm. For about an hour, the wind and rain suddenly stopped, and the sun came out with blue skies. Then, as the eye passed, all hell broke lose for about five hours. Now, things have settled down with a misty rain and normal winds of about 35kp/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to CNN.com "El Nino, an extreme warming of equatorial waters in the Pacific Ocean that wreaks havoc with world weather conditions, has formed and will last into 2007, the U.S. National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration said Wednesday." The last time this took place, St.John's received 21 FEET of snow from early Dec. until April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Florence has left us here in NL, and is headed out into the north Atlantic. It is now sunny, and going up to 20C here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

High of 18 or so, grey, rainy. Smells like earthworms.


----------



## SINC

A very cool morning at 7 and that is near our high of 9. The rain makes it that much colder and it is forecast to continue all day today and tomorrow. Not good for those farmers trying to finish up the harvest.


----------



## SINC

3 this morning, wet and cold. A high of only 5 and snow is forecast overnight and tomorrow. Waaaay to early for this stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine morning here in St.John's. It is 17C at just after 9AM. I am able to write this on my back deck, with my iBook and wi-fi, without the fear of a hurricane blowing everything away. That was quite the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, amazingly, you were in the mid to high 20s just last week. Strange weather.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 16 right now.


----------



## overkill

Oh just read that were expecting mid to high 20s over the weekend. Hopefully that stays as predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 20C. A great fall day.


----------



## Carex

Overcast and a little cool. Supposed to be up to 18.


----------



## SINC

Still cold and rain and we have reached our high of 4. Glad I have a furnace in the motor home for tonight's camp out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C at 5PM and no fog in sight. Amazing.


----------



## overkill

Still overcast this morning. At 17 already and going up to 22. Doesnt look like were going to see those rather high temperatures today.


----------



## MacDoc

It feels muggy tho :-( Bring on those crisp autumn days. :clap:


----------



## SINC

A cold and wet 3 this morning with a high of only 4 with yet more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 20C with sun and cloud. Going sailing tomorrow in a neighbor's sail boat, so I hope that this sort of weather keeps up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another cool and wet day at 2 on the way to 7.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C, going up to 18C with a light breeze. A perfect day for going sailing.


----------



## overkill

18 right now and going to 21 with nothing but rain in the forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A cool 3 this morning under cloud and a high of 14. No rain in today's forecast for the first time in many days.


----------



## overkill

rain, some more rain and I think rain after that


----------



## overkill

cleared up a bit overnight and we are at 13 right now. going up to about 18 but some more rain coming around this evening.


----------



## The Doug

Raining lightly. 19 right now, feels a bit warm for this time of the year. High of 20, rain on and off for the rest of the day. Similar tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

5 in the rain but clearing this afternoon with a high of 13 today.


----------



## overkill

High of 15 only today. Partly cloudy and some showers this evening. Finally suppose to hit single digits overnight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 14C here in St.John's this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

2 with light rain all day and a high of 15. We have already surpassed our average rainfall for the month of September with more in tomorrow's forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light drizzle at nearly noon. A bland day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with small bits of blue sky up above at 230PM


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 19C with small bits of blue sky up above at 230PM


Ditto. Near noon at 10 and the sun is peeking through here and there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable!!! It is 21C outside in the shade, with a 27C humidex reading at 4PM here in St.John's. The sun is out and there is a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C at 833AM here in St.John's, going up to 21C. Yesterday, it hit 22.4C with a humidex of 29C!!!!!! However, it is foggy, as can be expected with warm land air touching cold sea air. Still, tomorrow will be sunny, but back into the mid-teens temp-wise, so we had better enjoy this last touch of summer.


----------



## SINC

A cool and damp 7 on the way to 11 with 20 mm of rain in store for us today. We have now had more rain this month than the norm for the entire month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another day with the temp at 22C and the humidex at 29C. This is hotter than most of our days in July.


----------



## SINC

No change. 7 and light rain. High downgraded to only 9 now though.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and 28C with the humidex at 230PM. Have to get the fans out once again until the sea breeze picks up.


----------



## SINC

We've been stuck at 7 for 24 hours now. Showers this morning and warming to 14 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and it is now 14C and sunny at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last day of summer.


----------



## SINC

Not until 10:03 p.m. here.

Does that not make it 1:33 a.m. in Newfoundland and thus the last day of spring is tomorrow there?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are 3 1/2 hours ahead of you. Thus, 10PM there is 630PM here. The leaves are just now starting to change color.


----------



## SINC

I knew it was something like that. Still asleep this morning and went the wrong way.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at nearly 3PM. Summer drifts away with a gentle smile.


----------



## Bolor

Fall has certainly hit us here. Just raked up 5 big bags of leaves and there is still another 5 on the trees.. Heavy frost this morning high of 16 today and rain tonight


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C at 430PM in St.John's. Leaves are not a problem here yet, but the grass still needs to be cut.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 4 on the way to 20 today. Good day to head out camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at 1PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A warm 18 at nearly 7:00. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

19 at 5.25 am - wow!!! Very very warm south wind. Soft rain.
Odd for sleeping tho - I see Macspectrum up as well.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 21 in the sunshine. Nice fall day to be up early.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny with a slight breeze here at just past noon in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

A topsy-turvy day here, weather-wise.

Very dark, overcast, rainy, and cool this morning. Mid-morning, the skies suddenly cleared and the temperature rose swiftly, it felt almost muggy, and high winds developed (a wind warning has been in effect most of the day). Over the past couple of hours the temperature has fallen quickly. Still windy, but not as severe as earlier today. Clouding over again right now.


----------



## SINC

Sunny, light breeze, 22. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was sunny for most of the day until just before sunset. Now, it is quiet and 13C at nearly 8PM.


----------



## SINC

A warm 10 this morning in the sun and headed up to 21 again today.


----------



## overkill

Rained this evening but started to clear up. Stepping out of the gym tonigt showed some stars over the lake. A very nice sight. Going down to 8 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning and now it is sunny, with blue skies and 12C. A fine fall day. Leaves are just now starting to change colors.


----------



## SINC

A warm 9 on the way to 15 today in the sunshine.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

up to 15 C today in Shangri-la, no wind and partly sunny
it feels like a golf day....


----------



## SINC

Our fall colours are in full bloom.


----------



## SINC

Lovely rainbow this morning as well.


----------



## SINC

Our first frost of Autumn at -2 this morning. Very white on the lawns and rooftops. High of 17 in the sunshine today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and sunshine abounds here this afternoon in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

11 and cloudy.


----------



## overkill

10 and partly cloudy, but very windy by the lake this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very still here at 11PM in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Sunny and going up to only 13 today.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from a three day camping trip. /weather was sunny and in the low 20s every day. High winds made yesterday a bit uncomfortable, but fine other than that. Still 19 at nearly 7:00, but from the looks of the western sky, we will be rained on tonight.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 7 on the way to 19 today.


----------



## SINC

Another warm start at 9 but only getting to 13 today.


----------



## MaxPower

That sounds like here. Yup it's Autumn.


----------



## Bolor

Sunny today finally after a week and a half of rain and cold. High 19 today and 15 tomorrow. I hope to get the grass cut today.


----------



## SINC

6 on the way to 13 in bright sunshine, but a nippy breeze makes it cool to be out.


----------



## mrjimmy

Batten down the hatches Dr.G!

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061002.w2isaac1002/BNStory/National/home


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> Batten down the hatches Dr.G!
> 
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061002.w2isaac1002/BNStory/National/home


The good doc is in San Francisco for a few days, well out of harm's way.


----------



## overkill

Partly cloudy and 15 right now. Hope that it can warm up just a bit for the rest of the week leading into the long weekend. Hoping to get away this weekend.


----------



## overkill

Some fantastic lightning strikes at 6am this morning outside of our office windows. Really huge forks being produced and we got some heavy rain at times.


----------



## overkill

19 with a few clouds. Looks like some rain over night but not too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 14C here in St.John's. Hurricane Issac is a distant memory.


----------



## SINC

A fine evening at 8. Looking forward to 16 tomorrow.


----------



## MaxPower

We are getting a major thunder and lightening storm right now. quite the display.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 12C right now this morning in St.John's. A quiet time of day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thunder bolts and lightening, very very frightening


----------



## MacDoc

Indeed.............that was ahem...quite the wake up call for the GTA.

Reset your routers.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

1st time in many years that thunder has woken me up from my sleep
some real boomers...

no need to re-set my router, here in shangri-la....


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some our way...........I love thunder and lightening storms. We sometimes get a rumble of thunder here in St.John's, but it was late in the last century that we saw any lightening.


----------



## The Doug

Up to 18 today, windy, with heavy rain later this morning through the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning and going up to 16 in the sunshine. Nice fall day.


----------



## overkill

16 and overcast. They are looking for more rain this afternoon.


----------



## MaxPower

It's been raining all morning and calling for more of the same all afternoon. Certainly a dark gloomy day. Good day to play hooky from work and watch a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C here this afternoon in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

10 right now and going down to 3. Looks like a promising weekend.


----------



## overkill

Only at 5 right now and going up to 11. Mostly sunny day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 15C here in St.John's this morning, but it is going to clear up tomorrow and for all of the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## SINC

A fine fall morn at 4 and a high of 18 in the sunshine. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and some very strong winds are blowing about this afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Looks to be a nice day of sunshine and warmer weather. Weekend looks good for some picture taking.


----------



## SINC

A nice warm morning at 5 on the way to 10 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny cool day here in St.John's with only 10C at noon.


----------



## mazirion

I'll soon be in the land of -45 temperatures, where I'll not see anything above zero for 6 months - or even the sun for 2 months!

I can't wait! hehehe


----------



## MacDoc

Criiiiiiissssssssspp....gorgeous sun, very chilly night and nice but not warm day.

Not THE best day to go wading in the lake putting the boat away for the season. I'm still damp.

Onemy way home....very neat and should be the same tomorrow - both *a full moon on the rise on one horizon and the sun setting at the same time on the other.* Can't recall such a nice pairing.
Driving into the setting sun was tough then glanced in my mirror and saw this enormous harvest moon rising behind me. :clap:

BTW for those that like to track moon and sunrise and time related stuff. Brilliant widget
http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/information/velaclock.html

Sunday looking spectacular - 23 called for in October. 

Trees very nice up north a bit.


----------



## SINC

7 and raining all day. No sun, no moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful moon outside tonight, and tomorrow it shall be full. A chilly 7C however.


----------



## SINC

3 this morning on the way to 12 with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny blue skies but a nippy 10C.


----------



## MacDoc

Looking like a serious autumn back office day if the hammock dries out. 
Still a bit on the chill side at 9 but "feels" warmer ...going to a very 18 and all sun.


----------



## The Doug

Clear blue skies and lots of sun; high of 17 today. Quite nice. :clap:

Incredible Harvest Moon last evening, silvery and bright - seemed even brighter when I got up (way too early) this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 13C this afternoon. Yes, Doug, the moon, which is full tonight, was huge and bright last night. I took one of my doxies out back and I could have sat there and read a newpaper by the light of the moon.


----------



## SINC

A brisk morning at -3 but climbing to 12 in the sunshine today. Typical fall weather.


----------



## sheamusj

Beautiful sunny day here in Toronto, 13 C now and going to 20 C. I think this day qualifies as an Indian Summer day.


----------



## SINC

A coolish -3 this morning on the way to 15 today with mostly sunny skies.


----------



## darkscot

Clear skies, 15 and on the way to 20. my kind of fall day


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise at just before 7AM here in St.John's. Now, at 8AM, the sun is up, with blue skies and 12C. A fine fall day in the making.


----------



## SINC

We have reached our daytime high of 6 at 6:00 a.m. this morning. Forecast is to remain there all day with rain showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another fine sunny morning here in St.John's. Sun and blue sky today, but at 8AM it is a nippy 7C.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife just spoke to her brother living in Edmonton, and he told her that there are a few flurries in his neighborhood in Edmonton. So it begins again. May God Bless Canada, and protect the people of St.John's from another winter like the winter of 2000/01 ................ when we had a record 21 feet of snow from Nov. to April.


----------



## sheamusj

Low teens and overcast this evening in downtown Toronto.


----------



## overkill

High of 8 today with some showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C here in St.John's this morning, with the hope of the fog burning off to show some sun and blue skies. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

snow squalls on Georgian Bay this a.m.

old man winter appears to be very eager this year


----------



## SINC

-1 and struggling to 8 today with partial cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Please keep any and all snow west of St.John's. When we had a flurry in late October, and then about 15cm in Nov., back in 2000/01, we ended up with just over 21 feet of snow by late April.


----------



## MacDoc

Bleedin snowin' while sitting in the hot tub. 
Now clear and chilly.
Staff reported almost zero visibility driving home.
Time for an early winter sale methinks  - 1 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 9C out back in my backyard. The doxies ran about the cruchy fallen leaves that have started to fall in the past day of so. Fall is here..........can winter be far behind???


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - thousands of homes in Buffalo NY are without power and all schools closed tomorrow.










Some power out over the weekend for New York residents.

My dad's power is out in Fort Erie and has 6" of snow on the ground. His 94th birthday today and he's never seen snow on his birthday before.

•••

Early morning - 200,000 homes without power and two feet of snow. New York Thruway closed. State of emergency for Buffalo and area. Airport closed as well.


----------



## SINC

1 this morning on the way to 10 with morning showers and a sunny afternoon. Weekend does not look good at 0 with snow. Time to winterize the motor home tomorrow.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Sunshine, bright blue sky, slight wind and about 10 C.

Wow!! MacDoc's Dad sure got snow in Buffalo. I feel for those without power.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C, going up to 16C with a bit of rain tonight. "Better rain than snow" is what we say here in St.John's. The predictions are for a mild winter with average snowfall (i.e., 12-15 feet).


----------



## MacDoc

Actually my dad is in Fort Erie Ontario- not as much snow tho they closed the Peace Bridge and the QEW and no power there either.

It is brrrrrrrrisk in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just after 11PM here in St.John's, and it is going up to 16C by dawn. Strange weather.


----------



## The Doug

It'll be a cool weekend, 11 today and tomorrow. A bit of rain in the forecast for today. A mix of sun & cloud tomorrow, which is good as I need to give our crabapple tree an hard pruning... and I'm not going to try to do it in the rain today. tptptptp 

Off topic - yesterday morning on the way to the train I saw a *red fox* run across the road. This is the first time I've ever seen one deep in the heart of suburbia. What an interesting little surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had loads of rain overnight, but woke up this morning to partly sunny skies and 17C. It feels like mid-June and not mid-October. Still, one cannot complain.


----------



## SINC

2 on the way to 8 with showers. That turns to snow tomorrow through Tuesday. Way too early for the white stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife is at a dog show in Camrose until Sunday, when she drives down to sunny Calgary for the rest of the week.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto Saturday... Overcast, fall-type cool, expected wind gusts up to 90 Km/hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable!!! It is 19C at just after 1PM, and we have a humidex reading of 24C here in St.John's. The wind is shifting a bit from its current southwesterly direction, but it is so calm that we won't see much of a difference in the temps or the humidity. Amazing for this time of year.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

cold day, blue skies this a.m. then BAM
hail storm... size of bee-bees...

what is next, locusts?


----------



## MacDoc

nah....plague 










oops MacSpectrum nailed it



> Countries in north and west Africa have been warned to be on alert for an outbreak of locusts, which devastated Mauritania two years ago.
> Locusts had been found in Mauritania, and were laying eggs that were expected to hatch in the next 10 days, said the UN Food and Agriculture Organisation.
> 
> It warned Algeria, Mali, Morocco and Senegal to step up monitoring and to prepare to treat any outbreaks quickly.
> 
> "We are taking it very seriously," FAO official Keith Cressman told the BBC.
> 
> He said that while locust infestations were not uncommon in the area at this time of year, they must be dealt with or they could develop into the devastating swarms seen in 2004.
> 
> They swept across north and west Africa, leaving 60% of Mauritania's population - 400,000 people - needing food aid.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/6043276.stm

wrong continent tho


----------



## SINC

2 on the way to 6 with morning rain and afternoon flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just after 10AM, going up to 17C. Cloudy and still after last night's rain.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto on Sunday morn... Sunny with intermitent blue skies and temp a bit less than 10 C.


----------



## overkill

Partly cloudy and not as windy as yesterday.


----------



## SINC

We are at 0 this morning with light snow falling mixed with rain. Since that is also our high for the day, little change is expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 10C after a beautiful sunset. The western sky lit up all golden and red.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and feels colder due to the damp. Brrrrrrrr
Might be the cold I'm coming down with.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 9C at 9PM on a quiet St.John's night. Beautiful sunset tonight means an nice sunrise tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still 0 just like at 6:00 a.m. Still snowing too. Same old, same old all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife is in Calgary, and she said that our doxie puppy, who has never seen light dry snow, is having a grand old time running through the 3 inches of snow on the lawns.


----------



## overkill

Rather warmer than usual this evening getting into my car. Hopefully some more sun than there was today will come tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise. Currently, at 830AM, it is 7C with blue skies up above.


----------



## SINC

-2 in the rain this morning and only a high of 5 today.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Raining, about 8 C.


----------



## Bolor

+6 with rain. Nice day yesterday and move the winter stuff to the front of the shed and the summer stuff put away. I'm nearly ready for winter ... fired up the snow blower too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 11C this afternoon in St. John's. Out mowing the lawn and starting to rake up the leaves that are now starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

Ah sunshine at last. A lovely afternoon at 2 degrees. Now that the sun is out, we could get all the way to 4 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunset. The stars are coming out and the air is still. It is still 9C, so it is a good night for stargazing.


----------



## mrjimmy

Steady rain ALL DAY in Toronto. My feet are soaked.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, come dry them off here in St.John's. It is still mild and dry.


----------



## sheamusj

mrjimmy said:


> Steady rain ALL DAY in Toronto. My feet are soaked.


Yep, evening time downtown Toronto and still raining. Mr. Jimmy, a nice hot toddy might pick up your spirits.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr. G thanks for the invite but I fear I just put the potatoes on for dinner. Raincheque  ? 

A fabulous idea Sheamus! The thought alone is squeegeeing away the day!

Now to put my socks in the dryer...


----------



## SINC

-3 with morning flurries turning to showers by mid day and a high of 5.


----------



## sheamusj

Overcast and above 10 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## mrjimmy

A nice finish to the day in downtown TO. 16º or so. No wet feet.

The rains of yesterday knocked down whatever autumn leaves we had in the city. Now the trees are green again. Perhaps it's spring?


----------



## overkill

Very nice temperature outside by the lake. Went for a stroll and enjoyed some fresh air.


----------



## SINC

0 with rain today and a high of 6. then tomorrow, more snow. Too darn early for snow!


----------



## sheamusj

Overcast with light rain and about 10 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## SINC

Another wet, cool day at 3 with a high of only 5 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 8C morning here in St.John's. A real blah day.


----------



## The Doug

High of 8 expected today, cloudy with sunny periods.

Yesterday afternoon was awful - cold, windy, heavy rain... and on the train home I saw huge sloppy wet snowflakes coming down, mixed with the rain. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## SINC

2 this morning with a high of 4 today and warming finally to normal tomorrow at 10.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto early morning... Overcast and around 8 C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C morning. Luckily, all the yellow in the trees around my house help to make things a bit brighter. Sadly, they are starting to fall now on to the ground.


----------



## overkill

Calling for some rain tonight and to continue into Sunday all day. 15-25mm will give us a wet end to the weekend. Monday looks no better.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and a high of 9, much closer to normal for the time of year.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto 8:45 am... Overcast, light rain, slight wind and a little less than 10C.


----------



## overkill

Just after noon and its a wet one outside. Nothing else expected today.


----------



## SINC

OMG the sun is out! First time in weeks. 2 now and a revised high of 10, our seasonal norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and rain here in St.John's. Send some sunshine, Sinc and we shall send you some wintertime warmth in Feb.


----------



## SINC

A gorgeous sunny afternoon at 7. Still might make it to 10.


----------



## overkill

Continues to be overcast and wet. Really easy for the weather people to call it


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and misty rain. At least we don't have to shovel this precipitation.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 5 on the way to 11 with scattered showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and rain here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

Monday: Cool, rainy.
Tuesday: Cool, rainy.
Wednesday: Cool, cloudy. Rain TBA.
Thursday: Cool, sunny. _What?!_
Friday: Cooler, might rain.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto 8:12 am... Overcast now and temp of 3C, rain is forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and a bit of misty fog here in St.John's at lunchtime. At least all the yellow and reds of the fall leaves on the trees makes things a bit brighter.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Overcast, temp 1C going to 5C, overcast and rain is forecast.


----------



## SINC

1 this morning and still much too dark to see the sky, but we are supposed to have a mixture of sun and cloud with a high of 9 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C but cloudy with a bit of rain. No sun in sight here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

Grey and light rain as I look out my window. 3 outside right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

At nearly 6PM, is is getting dark, still overcast, but still over 10C. The sun almost came out at about 3PM, but did not.


----------



## MacDoc

Nippy - weird day - sun and ice pellets and rain all mixed around. 4 now. Nice night for the now sparkling and fresh hot tub. :clap:

Got this from a friend today - made me chuckle.



> Jeff Foxworthy On Ontario
> 
> If you consider it a sport to gather your food by drilling through 36" of ice and sitting there all day hoping that the food will swim by,
> you live in Ontario.
> 
> If your local Dairy Queen is closed from September through May, you live in Ontario .
> 
> If you have worn shorts and a parka at the same time, you live in Ontario
> 
> If you have had a lengthy telephone conversation with someone who dialed a wrong number, you live in Ontario .
> 
> YOU KNOW YOU ARE A TRUE ONTARIAN IF:
> 
> 1. "Vacation" means going south past London for the weekend.
> 2. You measure distance in hours.
> 3. You know several people who have hit a deer more than once.
> 4. You often switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day and then back again.
> 5. You can drive 110 kph through 2 feet of snow during a raging blizzard, without flinching.
> 6. You design your kid's Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit.
> 7. Driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled with snow.
> 8. You know all 4 seasons: almost winter, winter, still winter and road construction.
> 9. Your idea of creative landscaping is a statue of a deer next to your blue spruce.
> 10. Down south to you means Windsor .
> 11. Your 1st of July picnic was moved indoors due to frost.
> 12. You have more miles on your snow blower than your car.
> 13. You find 0 degrees "a little chilly."
> 14. You actually understand these jokes, and you forward them to all your Ontario friends, you live in Ontario


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. At just after 8AM, it is sunny and 10C. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## imactheknife

MacDoc said:


> Nippy - weird day - sun and ice pellets and rain all mixed around. 4 now. Nice night for the now sparkling and fresh hot tub. :clap:
> 
> Got this from a friend today - made me chuckle.




Your Quote sounds like Alberta too at times...


----------



## The Doug

Cold, rainy. 

Tomorrow's predicted sun has been postponed until Friday. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 0 on the way to 10 both today and tomorrow. Then a cold turn to become -7 by Halloween Day.


----------



## sheamusj

Light clouds and blue skies here in downtown Toronto, about 8 C and rain is forecast for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies with fast moving clouds in the 80kp/h wind. Still, it is 10C and mild, so all is well at lunchtime here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

4 this morning on the way to 11 in the sunshine. Nice day.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Overcast at the moment, 8 C, sun forecast


----------



## Darien Red Sox

*Sunny*

Right now in Darien CT it is sunny and about 10 Degrees (I don't know how prcice this is sence the TV gives it in farheight hear dispite the fact that it is scientificley increct).


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and partly sunny here in St. John's.


----------



## overkill

cloudy and 7 right now.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning on the way to 6, and then the bad stuff starts to roll into our part of Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and a misty rain, with a bit of sunshine. There was a beautiful rainbow out over Confederation Building about 1/2 hour ago. Sadly, about half of the leaves are off the trees, and more fall each day. By Remembrance Day, the trees might be bare. Such is the Circle of Life in nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, what do you call "bad stuff" in Alberta?


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall have to stoke up the woodstove if I plan to watch the World Series tonight. It is going down to 4C tonight. A glass of wine may help.


----------



## The Doug

Lots of wind and heavy rain in the forecast for tomorrow. Oh, and it'll be cool too. tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of a breeze here as well, Doug (40+kp/h) and it is already down to 6C. Bring out the woolies.


----------



## SINC

A bitterly cold wind makes 4 seem like -12 and that 4 is our high for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Well, it finally happened. We awoke to about a half inch of fresh snow on the ground this morning with a temperature of -1 and a high today of only 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sorry to hear of the snow. It is 5C here in St.John's this morning, but the sun is coming out so that should be the low for the day. Sadly, winter is fast approaching Canada.


----------



## The Doug

*Today's Weather*

*blech*


----------



## imactheknife

Here in Guelph it's raining and it almost seems like I live in Vancouver in the winter. This rain in Ontario for the last three months is getting on peoples nerves! I need the Vitamin D! Thats what I miss about Calgary (most Sunny Days in Canada in one year) My sister lives near Peterborough and she says it's like being back in Vancouver...because it has rained so much...GRRR


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, it is turning out to be a nice afternoon here in St.John's. It is about 8C with some sunshine and clouds, but no wind. So, the leaves are slowly coming down off of the trees, with about half on and half off. Still, nice colors all about. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting here in St.John's, and quietly, softly, the stars will soon emerge once again. Going down to a chilly 3C tonight, but going back up to 10C tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## The Doug

High of 4, a few showers or flurries throughout the day. 

Like many other ehMac members, we have an high wind warning in effect for the day - 60 km/h gusting to 100 km/h. And yet the Norway Maple in our front yard, as happens every year, is _still_ hanging on to most of its leaves long after all other trees dropped theirs. Hopefully it will take the hint. And hopefully, most of our unraked leaves will end up in someone else's yard way down the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I think some of your leaves ended up in my driveway. We had some wind last night, but no precipitation of any kind. It is a quiet and cloudy 7C here this morning in St.John's. Dull but calm.


----------



## SINC

-7 this morning with 3 inches of fresh snow on the ground. Only getting to -5 today. Bummer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I feel your pain. I shudder the feeling of seeing the first real snow of the year, which usually comes in late Nov./early Dec. Hang in there, spring is not too far away.


----------



## overkill

6 outside right now and very windy. Gusts over 70km/h right now. Environment Canada has a warning of gusts above 100km/h at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Something is wrong in Canada. You are all getting typical St.John's weather, with the wind, rain, snow, hail, more wind, more rain, etc, ect, all in one day. Here, right now, it is 9C with a light rain and a bit of a breeze. Maybe it is headed our way, and we shall wake up tomorrow morning with meter high snow drifts, and then it will be covered with freezing rain and hail, with 110+ kp/h winds? We shall see.

Stay safe all of you. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Our temperature continues to fall and now sits at -8. It rained before turning to snow and the streets and highways are treacherous. One killed in Edmonton this morning when a van skidded off a freeway and slammed into a light standard. Terrible driving conditions all across northern Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, hopefully, the sun and warm weather will come back to make all of this mess just a memory.


----------



## overkill

Still really windy out there, although seems to have died down a bit from this morning.


----------



## SINC

Another cold and snowy morning here at -7 and struggling to get to -4 today. Far too early for this stuff.


----------



## The Doug

Should reach 6 degrees later today. Sun breaking through clouds right now, still very windy but not _nearly_ as bad as it was yesterday. What a day that was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sunrise this morning here in St.John's. Now, at nearly 1030AM, it is still sunny, with some white clouds drifting on by, and 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, how deep is the snow? Will sunshine melt it away?


----------



## MacDoc

Glorious fall morning - heavy frost overnight but gorgeous now. 4 going to 12.
All the leaves down now -


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, how deep is the snow? Will sunshine melt it away?


It will take a LOT of sun to melt this:


----------



## sheamusj

Beautiful bright sunny fall day here in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, Sinc, I thought you folks only got a few centimeters. That is typical of a Dec. snowfall here in St.John's that usually gets washed away by rain. Then, just before Christmas, we get that sort of snow (or more) which is with us until April or May.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we are at about 65% of the leaves down, but some trees in my area are still golden. I am going out now to rake up a bit of these leaves and give the lawn one last mowing.


----------



## lcsim

Snow is starting to fall and accumulate here in the 'peg with light north wind, greenish brown leaves are still hanging stubbornly on our apple tree and refuse to go. Don't think I will have the chance to rake them.


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, I was in Winnipeg one August and then on Boxing Day back in 1970. I stood on Portage and Main at noon on Boxing Day and I thought I was going to die waiting for the light to change. People had to help me across the street due to the fact that I could hardly breathe.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> LC, I was in Winnipeg one August and then on Boxing Day back in 1970. I stood on Portage and Main at noon on Boxing Day and I thought I was going to die waiting for the light to change. People had to help me across the street due to the fact that I could hardly breathe.


Oh yeah.. Will all the tall bank building surrounding a rather small intersection with an opening northerly.. The wind effect is XX), try the underground tunnel instead if you happen to be in the same place again in winter


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, I am told that it is illegal to cross the street at Portage and Main these days. Sad.

Still 11C and sunny here in St.John's.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> LC, I am told that it is illegal to cross the street at Portage and Main these days. Sad.


Yeap. They certainly did by putting concrete blocks along the sidewalk to prevent pedestrian from crossing, only way to cross now is to go underground.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have not been back to Winnipeg since 1970, so I guess it has changed since then. It is still one of my favorite cities, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada

City of Winnipeg
3:22 PM CST Monday 30 October 2006
Snowfall warning for
City of Winnipeg continued 

Total snowfall amounts of 10 to 30 cm possible by Tuesday morning.

Hang in there, LC.


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> From Environment Canada
> 
> City of Winnipeg
> 3:22 PM CST Monday 30 October 2006
> Snowfall warning for
> City of Winnipeg continued
> 
> Total snowfall amounts of 10 to 30 cm possible by Tuesday morning.
> 
> Hang in there, LC.


No kidding.. It began this morning and it has no sign of even slowing down :yikes: Traffic was a mess out there, as usual, people not quite ready to switch mentally to winter driving mode yet.

Most frequently sighted Halloween costumes in Winnipeg tomorrow - Yeti or Snowman outfits  LC


----------



## SINC

-5 is the best we could do today and -15 tonight. Drat!


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, LC. Sinc, stay warm. I was outside just now and there is a beautiful half moon overhead.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Warm today (17 C) and rain is forecast.


----------



## overkill

Quite warm outside right now, felt a couple of rain drops as I was walking into the office this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some of Ontario's warmth our way. It is cloudy and 6C this morning in St.John's. A dull day.


----------



## The Doug

Cool right now but it might hit 10 later in the day. Chance of showers.


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> It will take a LOT of sun to melt this:



Looks nice Sinc! OH the weather outside is frightful!...I miss Alberta on Halloween! bundled up in my snow suit as a kid walking around the streets of Red Deer...


----------



## medic03

Wow! Imactheknife for being only 45 minutes from me it is like a different country. Grass is green and actually quite warm here this am. I too remember trying to fit my costume around my snowsuit as a kid. I also remember trying to haul all my loot over snowbanks at Halloween too. Got to love that global warming!


----------



## MacDoc

13 degrees going to 17 !!! - very nice temp but rainy until this aft - supposed to clear for the kids.


----------



## SINC

A cold -10 this morning with a high of -5 by mid day. Weatherman says it will be -14 by the time the kids go trick or treating.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

*Sunny*

It was sunny today and right now it is 15C. Tomorrow the forecast calls for it to be about 17C .


----------



## Dr.G.

Predictions are for the temps to go down as low as 3C tonight. That is cold for us here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Predictions are for the temps to go down as low as 3C tonight. That is cold for us here in St. John's.


Cold?

-14 tonight, -16 tomorrow and -20 on Thursday. Winter is here.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... High temp of 13 C and rain forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

-7 and dropping all day to -16 tonight. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise at 7AM here in St.John's. Currently, sunny but a chilly 6C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 10C at 1PM. Having my lunch outside and typing this via wifi on my iBook.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is up to 11C, but the breeze has died down and the sun still has some warmth to it here at just after 2PM. Watch, tomorrow we will get a foot of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

No change since early morning at -7, dropping to -16 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

No change here either. It is still 10C at nearly 330PM. However, the sun is getting low in the sky and with about another hour of sunshine, that double digit temp will surely drop. We have 12C predicted for tomorrow, and 14C predicted for Friday, but with rain. Such is Life.


----------



## Bolor

Temps hanging around zero all day. Cloudy ... a real ho-hum day


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Warm today (12 C) and rain is forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, sounds the same as here in St.John's, but without the rain. So far, at nearly 9AM, we are at 10C and partly sunny.


----------



## SINC

-14 this morning and falling all day to -20 by tonight.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

Rain, Rain and more rain. Not supost to clear up for a wile.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and some sunshine at 1030AM here in St.John's. Blue sky is coming back today .................. we hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that CAN'T be typical Fall weather for the Edmonton area. Or is it???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, that CAN'T be typical Fall weather for the Edmonton area. Or is it???


No it is not. Normal daytime highs are +5 this time of year. We'll be lucky to get to -10 today, far off the seasonal norm. We could be in for one hell of a winter as we are predicted to get another 15 cm of snow tomorrow and Saturday. Once that much snow stays on the ground, the temps will never recover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I should not grumble then about our weekend highs of +5C. I hate winter. Still, it is sunny and 12C as we approach noon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C here in St.John's at 2PM. For the city that traditionally has the worst weather in Canada, this is one day we should share our good fortune with others in our fine country.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and still -12. The sun has now come out, so that may help the temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, my wife has said that this would be like a Chinook in Calgary, when the temp would suddenly change from -17C to +13C in a matter of hours. I find that amazing. I can feel the change from 7AM, when it was about 7C to now, when it it 13C. That's only 6C difference. I can't even imagine a 30C change in the same amount of time.


----------



## SINC

Having lived the first 25 years of my life in SW Saskatchewan, I am very familiar with the Chinook effect and the drastic temperature changes that came with one. And I remember the winds. It blew and blew every time we had a Chinook.

Sadly, our area here near Edmonton does not get Chinooks as we are too far north.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind is a constant here as well. Not today, however. No wind and blue skies, but the sun is setting now and things are quiet at 430PM.


----------



## SINC

A very windy afternoon with wind chill values to make it feel like -18 at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is cold. My fingers are numb just reading about those temps. Stay warm and safe, my friend.


----------



## sheamusj

Sunny with light clouds and 8 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

An incredible, at least for St.John's, 16C outside right now, and it is not even 9AM yet. It rained last night, and there is no sun or blue skies this morning, but it is balmy outside. It is warmer now than it was in early June.


----------



## SINC

A brutal start to our day with a temp of -12 and high winds giving wind chill values of -20. Toss in freezing rain pellets, snow and blowing snow and it is a good day to stay indoors. Thank goodness I can do so today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there Sinc. The sun and warm weather are bound to return. Still 16C here in St.John's with warm rain.


----------



## lcsim

Waking up to a crispy -13C this morning with projected high of -5C today, but the sun has returned


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and rain here in St.John's at nearly 4PM. LC, trade you you 5C for some sunshine???


----------



## lcsim

Dr.G. said:


> 16C and rain here in St.John's at nearly 4PM. LC, trade you you 5C for some sunshine???


Anytime.. Marc.. Anytime.. You should have some sunshine shortly, it is on its way. 

Although Environment Canada claims to 7C and above next week but they are 75% wrong of the time, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

LC, here in St.John's, we went from Canada's hot spot, with temps over 16C all the way down to 7C right now. For the next few days we are going to get sunshine, but 7C will be our high, with a chance of going into the -1C range on Monday. Call up the woolies, it is starting to get cold.


----------



## MacDoc

3 and nippy and clear finally after a whacky day yesterday of rain, snow ice pellets, sun.


----------



## sheamusj

Saturday in downtown Toronto... Sunny with light clouds and a high of 8 C.


----------



## SINC

-12 this morning with a high of only -9 today. Far too cold for the time of year. another dump of snow yesterday and more on the way for Sunday and Monday. Grrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 5C here in St.John's -- a total contrast from yesterday's rain and 16C. Still, none of Sinc's snow has made it this far east, and for this, we feel blessed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, no breeze and a pleasant 7C here at just past 2PM in St.John's. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

It is now -6, much warmer than forecast. High is now revised to +1 for today, which is much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, that was part of our deal. I sent you 7C and you sent me sunshine. So, yeasterday's 16C and rain has been replaced with sunshine and 7C weather. I guess God took 2C as a service charge. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Now -4 and counting . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting now, and a beautiful one at that, with 6C still at 430PM. Still, it was a grand Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## Macman27

-1C here, hope it's a warm winter, I moved into a basement apartment and the people upstairs control the heat, and they think 18C is sweltering, that translates to about 14-16 down here....should be interesting.


----------



## overkill

Pretty warm evening tonight. I was able to walk outside to our clubhouse here to go to the gym.


----------



## overkill

Sunny with cloudy periods tomorrow, and a high of 10. Might actually go for a walk by the lake.


----------



## sheamusj

Awesome weather today in downtown Toronto... Sunny with light clouds and 11 C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's hours ago. Now, it is sunny and 4C with no wind. A beautiful morning.


----------



## SINC

-4 with a wind chill of -11. More snow today and a high of 3. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is the snow melting, or is it just slowly piling up?


----------



## SINC

Slowly piling up I'm afraid.


----------



## Dr.G.

In Calgary, from what my father-in-law tells me, it snows and then melts with the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 6C here in St.John's. The sun still has a bit of warmth to it and one does not need a jacket outside.


----------



## Macman27

0C and overcast, and that's all I gotta say about that.


----------



## SINC

Up one degree at nearly noon to -3 and a wind chill of -10. Thankfully, no new snow has fallen so far today, although the skies are threatening.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at 3PM, but clouds are in the sky now, blocking out most of the sun. Still, it is a nice Fall day for watching a CFL post-season game.


----------



## SINC

Yep, I will be glued to the set for the Saskatchewan/Calgary game. Go Riders!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would like to see a Riders/Bombers final. This would "cut out" the big city boys, and let the fans from Manitoba and SK bask in the glory. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

That would be the ultimate Dr. G. Hope it happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a few more Kerry Joseph to Matt Dominguez TD passes will do the trick. Luckily, the weather is holding up for such passes (this IS the Weather Thread, after all).


----------



## SINC

Our weather has now deteriorated and snow us falling gently. Never did get warmer than -3 either. The weather in Cow Town is good for that game.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a brisk 1C outside right now at 9PM here in St.John's. Still, there is no wind, and a clear sky means a beautiful full moon is overhead. Things are really quiet.


----------



## SINC

Now -5 and still snowing. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

0.5C and clear skies and a beautiful full moon overhead. This means frost in the morning. We shall see.

Sinc, how much is actually on the ground?


----------



## sheamusj

Awesome... Sunny with light clouds and a high of 14 C! Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with clear blue skies and a temp of 3C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-10 with a wind chill of -16. It snowed all night long and the roads are a mess. Last night around midnight, there was a 27 vehicle pile up due to black ice on the Queen Elizabeth highway near Red Deer. A pair of deaths early this morning 60 miles east of Edmonton on the Yellowhead highway due to black ice and a rollover where people were ejected from the vehicle. I just do not understand why people do not wear their seat belts. They would have been alive now, had they done so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, are snow tires mandatory in Alberta? They are here from Dec.1st until April 1st.

Still a sunny 5C here in St.John's, but I just checked with Environment Canada and there is a 30% possibility of light flurries and -3C tonight. Hopefully, we will not repeat the snowstorm of Nov. 6th, 1946, when St.John's received 5cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

No Dr. G., they are not mandatory. I am not so sure that type of law could be enforced anyway. Police simply could not stop every vehicle to check. Only law I know is that studded tires are NOT permitted, but I know plenty of people who run them anyhow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hate studded tires, and will not use them due to the damage they do to the roads. Still, they are effective here in St.John's.


----------



## CanadaRAM

Rain. More Rain. More Frackin' Rain. 

So much rain that it's hard to sleep at night for the pounding on the roof, deck, windows.

We're seeing public service notices around town warning people to keep their mouths closed when looking upwards, for fear of drowning.

(usually it's only the seagulls we have to worry about on that account)


----------



## Bolor

Most of our snow is gone. Only patches of where it was piled. Studded snow tires have again been legalized in Ontario after a long ban. I don't use them, however, as our snow is usually dry and not difficult to drive on. I finally broke down and bought snow tires as my new all season tires were not doing the job of my old ones.
the snow tires have been installed but haven't really needey them yet


----------



## sheamusj

Wonderfully amazing... Indian summer in downtown Toronto today... Sunny, bright blue skies and high temp forecast of 16 C.


----------



## SINC

-5 and the snow has finally stopped. This snow is not going anywhere save a miracle of some kind, it will be on the ground until spring. So much for El Nino.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I feel your pain. Woke up to see about 2cm of snow on the ground. It will be up to 9C tomorrow, with a bit of rain, which should wash away this snow.


----------



## SINC

-3 in freezing rain. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, strange that Calgary, only 3 hours away, is experiencing much nicer weather. 

Sunshine but only 4C here at nearly noon in St.John's. At least it is melting most of yesterday's inch of snow.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, it's +12 in Lethbridge. Forecast for here tomorrow you ask? Why more freezing rain and snow of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with all the sunshine you are to get by the end of the week, I can't see how that won't melt much of the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at nearly 2PM, but this shall be our high for the day. Still, with no wind, the sun still feels as if it has some warmth to it even now. I was out in shorts and a tee-shirt for about 1/2 hour, just trying to get my natural supply of Vitamin D.


----------



## overkill

Gloomy and rainy here today. Hopefully the sun will show itself tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear cool night, with a nice moon overhead and 1C. It shall go up to 10C tomorrow, but most of yesterday's snow went with the sunshine today. I feel for those on the west coast getting all that rain. We don't get that sort of rain here, but we get that sort of massive snow (i.e., a month's worth in a few days).


----------



## SINC

-2 now with a high of -1 tomorrow and the next. No melting going on here. The temp at ground level due to the snow is below freezing. The roads are another thing as with the salt they melt and turn muddy brown.


----------



## sheamusj

Raining at the moment, cloud and high temp of 16 C forecast for downtown Toronto.


----------



## MacDoc

8 and foggy in the GTA but the sun is shining to the south  
Bush gets bashed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouidy and 5C here in St.John's, but the sun is shining on the US House of Representatives once again.


----------



## mrjimmy

Please sun shine on the golf course this week!


----------



## overkill

Fog filled drive into work. Looks to clear up in the morning with some light rain this afternoon and evening.


----------



## The Doug

Piddling rain, should hit ten degrees later today. Similar through tomorrow. Friday should be sunny. Weekend should be rainy. Whatever.


----------



## SINC

-1 and falling to -10 by mid afternoon. Yet more snow last night and area roads are once again a mess. Highway 12 near Hobbema has the northbound lanes close since last night due to flipped semi trailers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mix of sun and clouds and a quiet 7C at 10AM here in St.John's. Might hit 10C, a cloudy 12C tomorrow, but a sunny 9C on Remebrance Day. "Lest we Forget".


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast for downtown Toronto... Sunny with light clouds and a high of 18 C.


----------



## SINC

-13 with light winds and cloud cover at near 2:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 7C morning here in St.John's. Very dull.


----------



## SINC

-17 here this morning and a high of only -10. Thankfully, there is no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and a misty rain and fog here in St.John's. Like Sinc, there is no wind, so the fog just sort of hangs around.


----------



## sheamusj

Amazing! Forecast today for downtown Toronto... Sun, beautiful blue skies and a high of 18 C!


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some sunshine our way, Sheamus. 11C with rain here this morning in St.John's. Luckily, it will be clearing with 9C for the Remembrance Day services here in St.John's tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and 6 right now. Continues for much of the day.


----------



## SINC

-9 with light winds making the chill factor only -15. And I have to go out in it this morning to deliver a car. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with 90kp/h winds blowing the rain horizontally. Not a day to venture outside, even in the warm rain.


----------



## SINC

A gloomy day at -5 with wind chills near -15. I guess winter is here to stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C at 430PM here in St.John's. It has finally stopped raining, and it is not just cloudy and getting dark outside. If winter is there for Sinc, it feels like spring here. Actually, it was warmer today than it was on June 10th. Strange weather.


----------



## SINC

-6 on the way to -15 again tonight. Wind chill is mid teens. Early winter is here for good.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto on this Remembrance Day Saturday morning... Rain and a forecast high of 16 C.


----------



## SINC

-10 with a wind chill of -18 and we got another big dump of snow overnight. Snow is also in the forecast for later today and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 9C and windy here in St.John's on Remembrance Day. Lest we Forget.


----------



## overkill

Gloomy weather on this very special day. Nice to see so many people fight it off to pay their respect.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at nearly 1AM. The sky is black and clear, and the stars are numberous, especially Orion.


----------



## MacDoc

Is that an elision of penumbra and numerous Dr. G - an astronomical pun ? 

A cold damp 3 tonight in the GTA - rainy and the house won't get warm. 
More duvet please.


----------



## The Doug

5 today, rainy, a bit of wind.

Should have rain on and off for most of the week - but beginning tomorrow the temperature is supposed to rise, hitting 15 on Thursday. :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast for downtown Toronto on Sunday... Cloudy, rain and a high of 7 C.


----------



## SINC

Just came in from taking the dog for a walk. -12 and not a breath of wind. What cloud I could see looked very much like snow and that is indeed the forecast for the day.

A good day to be indoors and watch the CFL east and west championship games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 10C this afternoon here in St.John's. Just got back from a picnic brunch with my wife. We were out at a spot overlooking the Atlantic Ocean. Very scenic .................... and romantic.


----------



## Macman27

+2C, some clouds, strange powder covering ground, I'll send out an ROV with a camera and a sample box to find out what it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset just now. It is just over 8C still, going on 5PM. A beautiful day to be alive.


----------



## SINC

Still -7 and falling to -15. So far, no more snow although they are still forecasting it.


----------



## Bolor

no snow ... intermittent sunshine temp @ 0. low tonight -4.
We are not getting anything like you Sinc ... and I hope we don't for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 6C at nearly 10PM here in St.John's. No wind and clouds keeps everything still.


----------



## Ena

Wind at gusts to 25 km/hr and rain at about 8:30 pm in Victoria. Won't be surprised if there aren't going to be flooded basements again. Some people were flooded last week and we haven't had no dry days since then.


----------



## sheamusj

Sunny, light cloud and 9 C forecast for downtown Toronto.


----------



## SINC

-8 and headed up to -3 with, yep, that's right, more snow. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, that is our weather forecast for tomorrow, but for now, it is cloudy and 4C. Sorry about the snow, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

-8 and dropping steadily to -16. Snow continues to fall all day with accumulations expected to be 20 cm today and the same tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Sinc.


----------



## MacDoc

That goes for those in the GTA too.....fog city 
4 and foggy......big time foggy


----------



## sheamusj

Rain and a high of 12 C forecast for downtown Toronto.


----------



## MacDoc

5 and clearing up as the traffic cam shows.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I love fog, but not to drive anywhere in the thick St.John's fog we tend to get in March. 

A partly sunny 3C this morning, so it is a quiet day in North America's oldest city.


----------



## SINC

-12 with a high of -8 today with cloudy periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a sunny 5C right now and 10C to 13C predicted for the next few days. I think that Sinc is getting typical St.John's mid-Nov. snow and we are getting atypically warmer temps. There are still leaves on many trees, and the golden and red colors are bright in the afternoon sunshind. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

It's an okay day here - very calm - no wind at all - doing a few outdoors chores.
It's about "last of the leaves" time.


----------



## Bolor

Another dull, dreary day in Northern Ontario. The thermometer can't seem to climb much above zero.Winds are somewhat calmer today but still out of the north


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared for the first time in weeks and it is a welcome sight. Still -10 at near noon though and the wind has a cold bite.


----------



## Macman27

Sun just gets in your eyes Sinc.
It's +3C here, but no sun. The snow is hanging on by it's toenails too.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Forecast of rain and a high of 13 C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Downtown St. John's, forecast of sunshine and 13C.


----------



## SINC

-9 with 30 kph winds makes it feel like -20. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you are not going to get rid of all of your snow this way. Sunshine and 20C is what you need. This is why it so rarely snows in Florida.


----------



## macpablo

I think I had better wear some heavy boots today... or buy a good kite 


Wind warning for
East Vancouver Island continued 

Southeast winds 60 to 100 km/h expected today over the south and central coast.

This is a warning that damaging winds are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.


----------



## Bolor

Great pics Macpablo. We don't get see images like that here but for some great photos like yours. Rain and wind can be a price to pay, lets hope a small price in your case.

Same old, same old here. Dull, dreary snow/rain flurries at +1. Getting depressing.

The good news is that this year I got my Xmas lights an the house before I was waste deep in snow:clap:


----------



## macpablo

Bolor said:


> Rain and wind can be a price to pay, lets hope a small price in your case.


Very small price, when you have a view of the ocean in your back yard!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening here in St.John's. It is just after 10PM and nearly 14C with a bit of a breeze. I shall not last more than until the end of the week, but with five months of winter ahead of us it is a bit of a gift.


----------



## gwillikers

Mother Nature kicked some serious butt on the west coast today. Over 200,000 without power as high winds knock down trees and take out power lines.
Raining cats and dogs, doesn't begin to describe the amount of rain we're seeing. This isn't the usual west coast storm.
Oh well, off to work my night shift. Sigh.


----------



## MacDoc

Something nasty lurking upwind - my SAD has been in overdrive since about 4 pm.
Could hardly drive for trying to keep my eyes open.
Not so bad now but geez must be a deep low drifting this way 

Oh just took a better look - hmm 7 now 14 tomorrow then snow on Friday...whaaaaat


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, my wife has SAD, and I bought her this and it seems to work, especially here in St.John's, the city in Canada with the least amount of sunlight.

http://www.day-lights.com/


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you shall not get any snow until at least Sunday. The weather is too warm here in St.John's, and we shall stay warm until Monday. So, you shall be spared.


----------



## MacDoc

Does't help in the car 
I actually got quite a bit of sun today but it has been very long run of dark weather

Maybe I can attach it to the top of my 30".
Does it tan too.


----------



## CanadaRAM

Rain rain wind rain wind wind rain wind and more frackin rain.

This morning on Vancouver Island, if you stood on the highway with rollerskates on and held up a blanket, you could've gotten ticketed for speeding.  (100 km winds). Ferries out, flights cancelled, power intermittant. TGF UPS's - we had about 15 'serious flickers' today but all of the machines stayed running.


----------



## CanadaRAM

gwillikers said:


> Mother Nature kicked some serious butt on the west coast today. Over 200,000 without power as high winds knock down trees and take out power lines.
> Raining cats and dogs, doesn't begin to describe the amount of rain we're seeing. This isn't the usual west coast storm.
> Oh well, off to work my night shift. Sigh.


Yeah, there was so much rain coming down that if you stood outside and spun your arms fast enough, there's a good chance you could levitate off the ground just by swimming upstream.

(BTW you didn't get it all in NVan... a sizable share of it ended up in my basement. Who wants to bid on a 300 lb pile of wet, ex- cardboard boxes? They're going cheap.)


----------



## sheamusj

Rain and a high of 17 C forecast for downtown Toronto


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning but 35 kph winds make that feel like -10.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at noon here in St.John's, but it feels like it is about to rain. We shall see.


----------



## Macman27

+1C and overcast, some snow kickin' around. Now I'm off to take the little Darlin's home.


----------



## MacDoc

Well my SAD was on the button and I'm still edging around a migraine as a result.



> Flood warning issued
> 75 mm of rain possible
> Nov. 16, 2006. 12:53 PM
> CURTIS RUSH
> STAFF REPORTER
> 
> After more than 12 hours of rain, city officials are monitoring the levels of the Don River and may have to shut the Don Valley Parkway for the afternoon rush hour.
> Officials say a decision will be made by mid-afternoon. The most vulnerable section of the major thoroughfare is the stretch of road south of Bloor St.
> 
> Meanwhile, a flood advisory has been issued in Toronto with another 15 to 25 millimetres of rain expected by the end of today, making conditions not only soggy but potentially dangerous.
> 
> The total rainfall could reach 50 millimetres by tonight, according to Environment Canada, as the disturbance from the U.S. settles over the GTA.
> 
> However, some areas could get hit with 75 millimetres of rain, especially if accompanied by a thunderstorm or two, the national weather service warns.


http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...815&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154

Nasty brew

dark and dingy at the west end of Lake Ontario 










That's NOW


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy here in St.John's. A dull day, but no rain yet.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun at noon but -5 with 20-30 kph winds make it seem much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 4PM, but it is foggy as well as cloudy, making things very dark and gloomy.


----------



## sheamusj

Rain and a forecast high of 9 C for downtown Toronto.


----------



## SINC

We seem to be stuck at -10 each morning. High is for 0 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at nearly 10AM. The sunshine still has a bit of warmth to it, in that I was just outside in my shortsleeves raking leaves. A month from now this would not be possible, but it is now, and I am enjoying the "calm before the storm". We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and climbing at nearly noon. This is 10C over our norms, and it it warmer now here in St.John's, with more sunshine, than in mid-June. We shall pay for this great weather with a 5 month winter, but today is a day to remember when we shovel the 50+cm of snow during our first blizzard. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The sun has just risen above the horizon and we have gone up to -6.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable!!! It is nearly 1PM, and I just came back from a neighbor's home. She is a meterologist, mainly for the offshore oil wells. She has an elaborate set up in her study for local weather (the Churchill Park area). It was, at 12:45PM, 16.8C with a humidex reading of 18.2C!!! I find this amazing. It is 15C at the St.John's International Airport, and we are always 2 to 3 degrees warmer (and less foggy) than they are there at the Environment Canada setup. Still, to have a humidex reading in mid-Nov. is amazing. 

So, I shall enjoy this while it lasts ................ which won't be for long. 15C and rain tomorrow, going down to 12C on Sun. and Monday, and all the way down to 6C on Tuesday. Still, what a day.

Free everything at the Cafe Chez Marc. Take what you want and join the doxies and me out on the back deck to enjoy the sun and warmth.


----------



## SINC

Close to 5:00 and now -1 and cooling rapidly. Never did make it above 0.


----------



## MacDoc

5 degrees and clearing - including my SAD


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, glad to hear that your SAD is brightening up, somewhat. Pun intended, since this is a real syndrome and no laughing matter.


----------



## Dr.G.

1015PM here in St.John's and it is still 15.5C. My wife and I walked back from the symphony with a slight breeze at our backs. A grand evening.


----------



## MacDoc

More a "sleeping" matter. 
I drove my son to school with the greatest effort this morning at 8 and went back and slept until 11 am 

Even my staff who is normally generally immune was drooping yesterday and head achy this morning. I sent him home early today and he has tomorrow off.
We are double our normal volume and that is stressing staff as well. 

3 now and criiiiiiisssssp. Lots of energy - got a lot done tonight.
Hot tub - cold nose time.


----------



## sheamusj

Overcast and a forecast high of 8 C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 17C here at just after 10AM. Still, amazing weather. Went on a picnic for breakfast with my wife at just after dawn. We went to our favorite spot overlooking the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

-2 with light winds make it feel like -7. We might even get above zero today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is the sunshine at least melting away your snow?


----------



## SINC

No, sadly the snow is here to stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I predict your snow will be gone by Thursday. Let me know if my prediciton is accurate. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 1PM here in St.John's. I was out putting up my outdoor Christmas lights wearing shorts and a tee-shirt. This year, I shall not try to put them up in a snowstorm.


----------



## SINC

We have now fallen to -4 so it is unlikely we will see +0 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are down to 17C at 230PM. I shall send you some warmth in exchange for some sunshine.


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast of Rain and a high of 6 C here in downtown Toronto. Perfect for a snuggle in day at home.


----------



## SINC

-4 on the way to a high of 1 today, but the wind is blowing making it feel like -10 out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 10AM. The sun has burned off the morning fog and if the sky stays blue, I will bet that we get another humidex reading today. Amazing weather here in St.John's. Sadly, after tomorrow, it drops to normal temps. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Remember, Sinc, Tuesday by 320PM (your time) will see the last of the snow melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C on the way up to 18C. We have broken the record of 14C set back in 1967, and are very far away from the record snowfall for this day of 26cm set in 1980, followed by a record rainfall just after this snow of 55mm. I recall that was the day when many homes flooded as the 10 inches of snow was melted by the over 2 inches of rain. The next day, the temps dipped below freezing and we were left with 13cm of hard ice and slush.

So, this day is a gift from the weather gods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C at 845AM. There is some sun coming through the clouds, but it looks like more rain. Better to rain here than in the Vancouver area, where they have seen enough rain this month. They need some warming sunshine and gentle breezes. That is my hope for them.


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast of rain and a high of 6 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning with a high of +2 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 14C here in St.John's at noon.


----------



## SINC

Nice morning, but still a lot of snow:


----------



## Dr.G.

6PM and it has dipped to 8C. This is more of a normal for St. John's, although the sunshine and 15C we hit at just after 1PM is causing our flowers to start anew. I pity the pansies and dandilions once we get back to normal temps.


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly - snow - clear days coming but chilly nights.
Time to hit the hot tub. :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

Sunny, light cloud and a forecasst high of 9 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy morning, with 7C temps and no wind. Very dull.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning and falling all day long to -12 by tonight and then it gets cold. This snow ain't goin' anywhere Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have faith, Sinc. Trust in the power of the sun. The snow will be gone today, and by Thursday, you shall be able to have some American Thanksgiving turkey out on your back patio.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C here in St.John's, but now the sun is out. Amazingly, a couple of white roses bloomed overnight in my front garden.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

Good but COLD:yikes: But is is the forecast predicts rain on Thanksgiving(US) so that mens one ranney turkey bow (Thanksgiving day foot ball game) dose aney one have advice on how to use a Carma in the rain without getting it wet?


----------



## SINC

Current conditions and forecast. Need I say more?


----------



## sheamusj

Sunny, blue skies and a forecast high of 12 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies this morning here in St.John's, but a chilly 2C. Going up to 5C+ with lots of sunshine and no wind, so it shall be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

More snow today and tomorrow. This pretty much says it all:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I have to say that they grow a hearty crop of Canadians in Alberta. Those temps would freeze my eyeballs. My wife, who has lived most of her life in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, as well as Vancouver and St.John's, actually says she felt the coldest here when it is 1C and damp.


----------



## MacDoc

Just GLORIOUS :clap: 10 degrees and a perfect clear sky.


----------



## SINC

No change overnight, but we are to get a lot of snow today. Still -17 this morning. If the wind is as strong as forecast, wind chill factors will approach -30 today.


----------



## sheamusj

Sunny, blue skies and a high of 12 C here in downtown Toronto, fantastic for November 23rd!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, blue skies here in St.John's, as well. However, it is only 2C, but the sunshine and blue sky makes it a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took a peak at the weekend temps for Alberta. They are amazingly cold for late November. Stay warm, my Alberta friends. Paix.


----------



## SINC

The thermometer in my kitchen window reads -20 right now and the wind is blowing steadily from the northeast making for a very cold day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if a northeasterly wind for you does what a northeasterly wind does for us here in St.John's, good luck. Is it still snowing along with those high wind chills?


----------



## macpablo

...um ya, so I just pulled myself away from the monitor for a bit... looked outside and... IT'S SNOWING. it's kinda early to have snow, so close to the water at this time of year.


----------



## SINC

More snow is coming down now and much more is in the forecast all the way through to Monday. Temps still in low -20s for the next week. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, this can't be typical temps for the Edmonton-area of AB. Have you experienced these sorts of low temps in late-Nov. before? My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton does not recall such low temps in late Nov., but rather in late-Dec.


----------



## sheamusj

Downtown Toronto... Forecast for a sunny Friday with blue skies and a high of 12 C.

Wonderful for late November!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a grand fall day, Sheamus. A mostly cloudy 5C morning at 8AM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Did I miss something?  This IS late November in Ontario right??










18 and SUNNY!!!!! ....pity the planet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those are great temps, MacDoc. Guess it is atypical for TO.


----------



## SINC

There's nothing wrong with the planet, we're friggin' freezin' and the wind chill is devastating. Check our lows for Tuesday and Wednesday:


----------



## Bolor

Our high for today is 3 with a chance of flurries or rain. Sunny again tomorrow and up to 5 deg


----------



## MacDoc

> we're friggin' freezin' and the wind chill is devastating


Mother Nature showing you her displeasure. 

Major aspect of climate change ...MORE EXTREMES.

That's a 65 degree variation across the country in Fahrenheit


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 9C here in St.John's at lunchtime. It might go down to 0C overnight, but that is nothing when compared to Sinc's situation. I guess they make them far stronger in Alberta. Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Here's an update. Note that both the wind chill and the temp have dropped since early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when you say "dropped", is that good or bad? I tend to think of temperature as "dropping", but the windchill as increasing. Whatever, it is very cold where you are in St.Albert. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, when you say "dropped", is that good or bad? I tend to think of temperature as "dropping", but the windchill as increasing. Whatever, it is very cold where you are in St.Albert. Stay safe, mon ami.


Wind chill was -30 temp was -18

Wind chill now -32 temp now -19

ie: Wind chill dropped by 2 degrees and temp by 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is a matter of semantics, but that is still VERY cold...........and it is to get colder, according to your WeatherNetwork chart.


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast of Sun, blue skies and a high of 16 C in downtown Toronto on this late November Saturday morning.


----------



## overkill

Fog right now, suppose to get better though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but only 1C this afternoon in St.John's, a far cry from last week's 19C.


----------



## SINC

We've to -24 now, the second drop since 6:00 a.m.


----------



## CubaMark

Here in Zacatecas, México, the daytime high is hitting only 17, and the nighttime lows around around 8.

That doesn't sound so bad until you realize (a) it's windy has heck up here on the mountainside, (b) my apartment isn't exactly "air-tight", and (c) construction standards here don't include any sort of insulation.








So - for the past week I've been sleeping in sweatpants, sweatshirt, heavy wool socks, and with two of the warmest blankets I can find. And I'm still freezing.

This just ain't right - I'm a _Canadian_!

Note: we used to be able to use html code here - what's up with the shutoff? The graphic above should be left- or right- justified, but the vBB code doesn't seem to offer that option.  C'mon, I have a "good post format" standard to live up to here!


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay warm and safe, mi amigo. Hasta luego. Pax.


----------



## MLeh

Wee weather warning for the westcoast. Snow? In November? Shocking!

Wonder if we'll have to call out the army ...


----------



## Dr.G.

10Cm in Vancouver is like 100cm here in St.John's. If it snowed over 100cm in less than a 24 hour period, we would consider calling out the army, especially if there were high winds causing 3-5 meter drifts. So, good luck and stay safe.


----------



## SINC

Snow is still falling and wee must have got another 6 inches since late afternoon. It has warmed up to -22 though.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees in the centre of the universe but the balmy weather continues.
13 and sunny coming up today.


----------



## Kazak

Snow falling and sticking here in the Fraser Valley. Very unusual for November. We'll see if it's all slush in the morning.


----------



## zoziw

Calgary is -26 with a windchill of -36.

Heading down towards -30 on Tuesday with little break until the end of the week.


----------



## SINC

Just another day in paradise:


----------



## sheamusj

Sun, light cloulds and a forecast high of 16 C -19 C for downtown Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

A partly sunny 4C at just after noon here in St.John's. A fine day for the Santa Claus parade because there is not wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and full sunshine, still with no wind, as the Santa Claus parade begins here in St.John's. This usually marks the start of Christmas in Canada. Joyaux noel, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife spoke to her brother in Edmonton. He said that Environment Canada was predicting "ice fog". What exactly is this sort of weather condition?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, my wife spoke to her brother in Edmonton. He said that Environment Canada was predicting "ice fog". What exactly is this sort of weather condition?


Dr. G., Ice fog is what happens when water vapor meets bitter cold air that can't hold any more water. 

When water vapor exits a car tailpipe when it's minus 40, for example, the water vapor temperature drops from about 250 degrees to minus 40 in less than 10 seconds. Water cooled that fast forms tiny ice particles, so small that ten of them could fit side by side on the finger-cutting edge of a piece of paper. 

Collectively, millions of these particles take form as ice fog, the cotton candy-like clouds that hang over roads.

It is every bit as dense as the fog you have on the coast, but it is very cold to be out in when walking and it coats everything in a fine layer of ice akin to freezing rain only much finer.


----------



## CanadaRAM

Victoria BC 
Frackin rain, frackin rain, BIG frackin wind now this morning frackin snow.

(You can see I am a real fan of inclement frackin weather)


----------



## zoziw

Wednesday's low forecast to be -27C...Thursday's high +1C...just a few more days.....brrr.


----------



## Bolor

Just came in from a walk. It's a bit brisk at -3 and wind chill of -8. The sun is shining, however, to make things bright. I sure hope you Alberta guys don't send your weather this way. We usually get it a few days after you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for this lesson on ice fog, Sinc. Don't think it gets that cold in St.John's. Any temps below -15C are considered extreme. 

Still 5C, but the sun is setting so that shall not last too much longer. However, it was a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Bolor said:


> I sure hope you Alberta guys don't send your weather this way. We usually get it a few days after you.


Memo to self:

Send weather to Bolor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Memo to Bob:

Whatever Don sends to you, keep to yourself. We don't need any snow/cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Emergency relief workers in Edmonton and Calgary are trying to keep the homeless warm this weekend during a cold spell that likely earlier led to the deaths of two people.

The weather, which has felt like -25 C to about -35 in the past few days with the wind chill factored in, prompted Edmonton's Emergency Relief Services to put out a call for blankets, jackets, hats and gloves."

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/11/25/alta-cold.html


----------



## CanadaRAM

Intermittant power failures.
Monday is going to be a right mess. 

This is the time of year where the rest of Canada can point at Victoria and laugh derisively - "A CANADIAN city that's brought to its knees by 2 inches of snow - hahahahahahah!"


----------



## Dr.G.

CanadaRAM, the snow clearing crews have been put on alert. There is a huge Hurcules transport plane on the tarmack of the St.John's International Airport. At a moment's notice, a crew for 10 snowplows, along with their plows, can be on its way to the Vancouver/Victoria area. Of course, by the time they get there your snow will have either melted away or been washed away by rain. As well, our plows normally are not called out until at least 15cm have fallen. Still, if you folks feel the need to have your safety brought to you by the snowplow operators of St. John's, they can be on their way within an hour.

Keep in mind that these are the BIG plows that are usually brought out after a blizzard of 50-100cm of snow which has been whipped around by 100+kp/h winds.


----------



## jicon

Well, my car is stuck, unable to get out of the driveway... (Too steep of an incline for wet snow). Huge tree branches have fallen over the road, couple fender benders down the street as well.

I'd have -35 with a foot of dry snow over 3 inches and near freezing temperatures any day. It's slippy out there, and tomorrow will be interesting. Hopefully I can just stay inside for a day or so.

The thing that bothers me about this snow, is that it will usually happen once or twice a year, but the city simply doesn't have any equipment (Ahem, one) to move any of snow off the roads, or lack more than a few trucks to help salt the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

jicon, that sort of snow you describe can get really greasy, and difficult to drive in without the proper type of snow tires. Staying inside is your best bet. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## zoziw

Oh great:



> Warnings
> City of Calgary
> 3:20 PM MST Sunday 26 November 2006
> Snowfall warning for
> City of Calgary issued
> 
> 10 to 15 centimetres of snowfall for southern Alberta on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Satellite imagery shows a strengthening disturbance currently over bc and the northwestern us states and tracking eastwards. It is generating snow over southern bc and the foothills. Areas south of Red Deer should have snow for atleast the next 8-12 hours.
> 
> Further accumulations of 5 to 10 cm of snow are forecast tonight for much of southern Alberta by Monday Monday morning including Calgary and the southern foothills.
> 
> 10-15 cm are possible over portions of southeastern Alberta by Monday evening. In addition developing easterly winds then northerly winds ranging from 20 to 40 km/h could generate poor visibilities in local blowing snow.
> 
> 
> A winter storm watch is an alert of the potential development of severe winter weather. Persons in or near these areas should be prepared for developing adverse weather conditions and should listen for updated watches and possible warnings.


The wind is currently 13 with a -33 windchill, 40 clicks...shudder.

I drove on ice all last week, now it looks like I get to drive on it another week.


----------



## talonracer

CanadaRAM said:


> Victoria BC
> Frackin rain, frackin rain, BIG frackin wind now this morning frackin snow.
> 
> (You can see I am a real fan of inclement frackin weather)


I see you're also a fan of BSG...


----------



## Dr.G.

Zoziw, my wife is from Calgary, and she says that the one thing that happened in Calgary that does not oftentimes happen here in St.John's is the sort of whiteouts you get because of the blowing dry snow. We get mainly wet snow, and it does blow about, but it is a different sort of whiteout condition there than here. My wife likes to drive in Calgary-like snow rather than St.John's-like snow, except when the snow is dry and being blown about across the roads. She used to drive in to Calgary daily from Okatoks, where they had their ranch, and it was murder on the roads in this type of snow.

Of course, in her first winter here, she just made it home in a storm that had (by the time she arrived home) dumped 30cm of wet snow, blown about by 85kp/h winds. She swore that this was the worst driving experience she ever had, and she only had to drive about 4km home from where she worked.


----------



## talonracer

jicon said:


> Well, my car is stuck, unable to get out of the driveway... (Too steep of an incline for wet snow). Huge tree branches have fallen over the road, couple fender benders down the street as well.
> 
> I'd have -35 with a foot of dry snow over 3 inches and near freezing temperatures any day. It's slippy out there, and tomorrow will be interesting. Hopefully I can just stay inside for a day or so.
> 
> The thing that bothers me about this snow, is that it will usually happen once or twice a year, but the city simply doesn't have any equipment (Ahem, one) to move any of snow off the roads, or lack more than a few trucks to help salt the roads.


Hahaha.. oh, that's one of the many things I miss about living in BC - any time it snows in the lower mainland, the first 15 minutes of BCTV news was all about showing slow motion car crashes. "Blizzards of epic proportions"... 2" of snow.


----------



## zoziw

I've driven out on prairie roads in those kinds of conditions and it can get pretty disorienting.

I'll take Calgary snow over west coast snow any day. We drove back from Washington State in 1997 over terrible roads with jack-knifed trucks and people in the ditch everywhere.

In Calgary, once you learn to drive on ice, you just have to hope the person behind you has learned as well...for some reason, we all seem to need to learn that lesson over again each year.


----------



## Ena

0 ºC and it's still snowing in Victoria. Not driving my car tomorrow as it's too risky without proper tires.


----------



## MacDoc

I must admit it's very weird hearng about sturm und drang out west.

I walked out of Chapters this afternoon - late afternoon and was startled - it was actually warmer OUTSIDE than in a crowded store 

Sat in the car in the sunshine and listened to the CBC radio play A Funny Boy directed by Deepa Mehta.

She truly is a national treasure.

What a nice relaxing November day. Kinda strange tho given the conditions out west. 7 degrees at 2 am heading back up again during the day.


----------



## SINC

Same old, same old at midnight. A ton more of fresh snow this evening with more to come tomorrow. We now have more than we normally get in a full winter. and yep it is still -22 and with the wind chill the feel like temp is -32. Rats.


----------



## martman

Ouch! time to get the shovel out!
I find many frequent shovelings is easier on the back than a big shoveling at the end!
Or maybe you have a snow blower?

How much snow have you had?


----------



## CanadaRAM

jicon said:


> Well, my car is stuck, unable to get out of the driveway... (Too steep of an incline for wet snow). Huge tree branches have fallen over the road, couple fender benders down the street as well.
> 
> I'd have -35 with a foot of dry snow over 3 inches and near freezing temperatures any day. It's slippy out there, and tomorrow will be interesting. Hopefully I can just stay inside for a day or so.
> 
> The thing that bothers me about this snow, is that it will usually happen once or twice a year, but the city simply doesn't have any equipment (Ahem, one) to move any of snow off the roads, or lack more than a few trucks to help salt the roads.


Yup, over 40 trees down in the City of Victoria alone according to the guy clearing the one that came down on our block (thankfully nobody and nothing under it. Broke clean apart into three pieces)

Heavy wet sticky snow, isnt falling off the tree branches, just stacking up.

Still snowing, another 4 inches since this afternoon when I shovelled. It's gonna freeze the slush under the snow solid, which will make it reeeaal interesting.

Big strong son has shovelled again at midnight (I think he's angling for a ride to college for his exam at 8:30 AM...) I have a van with 4WD and Mud & Snows, so I should be OK if I take it easy. I'm going to guess shipments will be delayed a day or two this week, ferries were out because of wind over the weekend, and I wouldn't be surprised if the airport will be closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very cloudy at 9AM here in St.John's, the snow capital of Canada, with an average snowfall of 322cm. Sadly, we have seen no less than 350cm, up to 633cm of snow each winter this century.


----------



## MacDoc

CBC says 17 in Toronto on Wednesday.  Some weird weather - at both ends of the scale.


----------



## SINC

This bitterly cold air is hanging on and the worst is yet to come. Tomorrow is to be the coldest day of the year so far and the snow continues to come down. This is getting rather tiring.


----------



## zoziw

Calgary is -25 with a -41 windchill factor.

My car froze up and I am waiting for the block heater to warm it up...why didn't I leave it plugged in all night, why, why, why...don't answer that.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is hard to imagine what it must be like to be homeless in Alberta in those sorts of temps.


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast for downtown Toronto on this Monday morning... Sunny, light clouds and a high of 16 C to 20 C!

Can I say "WOW"!


----------



## CanadaRAM

Busses aren't running, schools and colleges closed. Pull the blinds in respect, Victoria is done for.

Another 4 inches here since midnight, shovelled again at 7:30
But it's way nicer out than yesterday - calm, and the snow is lighter and drier.


----------



## SINC

This about sums it up here:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, we are no where near your temps (we had those a week ago), but we are at 7C and sunny blue skies. The snow that everyone else is getting will be here in a couple of weeks (we always have a white Christmas), so I shall not make light of the difficulties others are having with their snow. At least this is one more nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

-5, sunny, windchill ~ -10. Still better than Alberta ... so far.
Maybe the doxie express could sent out some Bolor Special to our Alberta friends?


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, a fine idea. Still, I would send it to those in need of shelter during days like today. It is hard to imagine people without proper shelter and food in a province like Alberta.


----------



## SINC

No change at noon. Still -23 with a wind chill of -33.


----------



## MLeh

More snow here, but still calm. The temperature is dipping a bit though, so the snow is becoming drier. Which is a good thing, as it is now somewhat deep. (Two days accumulation)


----------



## Dr.G.

Elaine, nice snow pic. Sadly, it will most likely be gone by lunchtime on Friday.


----------



## MLeh

No 'sadly' about it, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, Elaine. Still, it shall all be gone by Friday and be your only taste of winter this year.


----------



## SINC

It just continues to come down. More now than aqll last year combined:


----------



## Dr.G.

That does seem to be a great deal for the Edmonton area of Alberta (according to my wife, who lived in Calgary and Edmonton). Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## talonracer

Oh man. I went to the gym after work, and it's just brutal out. Even plugged in, I let my car warm up for over 10 minutes.

I am SO grateful for AWD and great winter tyres. 

Supposed to get to -42 with windchill tonight. Yipes!


----------



## zoziw

Ugh, it took me over an hour to get to work this morning, even though my car froze up and I didn't leave my house until after rush hour would normally be over.

I got home at 6:45pm and left work at 4:30pm.

In the summer, if I leave at 4:30pm I can be home just after 5:00pm.

More of the same for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, z. Arrive alive.


----------



## jicon

talonracer said:


> Oh man. I went to the gym after work, and it's just brutal out. Even plugged in, I let my car warm up for over 10 minutes.
> 
> I am SO grateful for AWD and great winter tyres.
> 
> Supposed to get to -42 with windchill tonight. Yipes!


Alright, for the comment about laughing at the two inch snow "blizzard" on the west coast, I'll chime in... though honestly, I don't mean harm.

-27 with windchill? That's cold, but not brutal. 

I grew up in Manitoba, and I can't count how many days I've probably waited in my car waiting for it to warm up. So long as it wasn't windy, and I had a battery blanket, not too bad of a problem though. Thinking of it now, my feet feel frozen.
-54 plus windchill a few years back now... honestly, after -40, it all feels the same.

Anyway, whether we're suffering thru -30 cold, or heaps of wet snow, I think it all brings a bit of togetherness with people... Happy to stay indoors, and interact with each other a bit more, or help out the neighbor who's having car trouble.

On that note, Scrabble time with the rest of the folks in the house...


----------



## SINC

Not much change at 9:30. -24 with wind chill at -37. Scrabble indeed.


----------



## zoziw

> City of Calgary
> 3:04 PM MST Monday 27 November 2006
> Wind chill warning for
> City of Calgary continued
> 
> Extreme wind chill continues tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> An intense surface trough over southern Alberta will continue to generate precipitation over southeastern sections of the province. Further snowfall accumulations of 2 to 5 centimeters are expected tonight at Medicine Hat, Hanna and Cypress Hills regions. As of 3 PM approximately 10 centimetres of snow has fallen at Medicine Hat since snow started Sunday evening.
> 
> Meanwhile northerly winds combined with cold temperature are bringing extreme wind chill of -40 to Calgary and Airdrie regions tonight. Extreme wind chill is expected to diminish Tuesday morning as winds gradually diminish.
> 
> Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details.


Alright, enough of this...where is my chinook!!!! Oh yeah, those nasty Americans down in Montana took it.  



> Drive carefully, z. Arrive alive.


Thanks, I will.

One nice thing about the traffic snarl is that it keeps everyone under 20 km/h, even on the Deerfoot, which is nice when the roads have about 2 cm of ice on them.


----------



## MacDoc

Chinook?? - 'pears it got disgusted with the oil sands pollution and moved east 

11 right now going to 17 on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A dull, cloudy day. Just above 0C and no wind. Very bland. Makes last week's sun and warmth, and even a humidex reading, seem like a long time ago. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

-28 with high winds this morning with wind chill at -40. Not a nice day by any means.


----------



## Bolor

Text Forecast from Environment Canada
Timmins: Issued 5.30 AM EST Tuesday 28 November 2006
Freezing rain warning in effect.
Today - Cloudy with sunny periods. Snow mixed with ice pellets this afternoon. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 cm. High minus 4.
Tonight - Freezing rain changing to ice pellets this evening then to rain showers near midnight. Wind southeast 30 km/h becoming light overnight. Temperature rising to 6 by morning.
Wednesday - Rain ending late in the day then cloudy. Wind becoming southwest 20 km/h late in the day. High 9.

All this yo-yo effect is a killer. Ah well, Macdoc is right; this must be our chinook:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada's Official Weather Warnings
Warnings
City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
7:48 AM MST Tuesday 28 November 2006
Wind chill warning for
City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park issued 

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.
Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details and continue to monitor the situation through your local radio and television stations or Weatheradio.


----------



## talonracer

-26°C, Extreme wind chill minus 42.

I don't know. I guess you can get used to anything - I barely noticed it today. Recognized that yes it was cold, but I was dressed for it and it was entirely manageable. Of course, I'm fortunate enough to not have to be out in this weather for any extended period of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Went out back to enjoy it with a cup of coffee when I suddenly realize how chilled I was getting. It is -4C with a windchill of -11. I was truly cold when I came back inside, so I can only imagine the bitterly cold conditions that you folks on the Prairies are experiencing. Stay safe one and all.


----------



## SINC

We awoke to a temperature of -31 this morning. thankfully the winds have died down to under 10 kph making the wind chill only -36 this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Still balmy - the grass is actually greening up and it felt like a spring morning - Robins making robin noises and those big fat plops of rain that are usually characteristic of a spring rain.
Very odd.

Our idyll is over come the weekend.....sunny and cccccccoooooooold.


----------



## zoziw

Another day, another -38 windchill warning.

This should wrap it up though as the high today is supposed to reach -15 and as of this morning they are forecasting +, yes *plus*, 11 for Sunday.

I hope that forecast holds up.


----------



## Bolor

You folks in the west deserve a break in the weather.
We are currently at +7 and the expected high is +9. The rain has stopped for the time being. The temps dropping to -10 tonight with snow and staying that way for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

A break in the weather would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just plain normal weather would be good for the folks out west.


----------



## macpablo

brrr.... it's a cold one in Campbell River today, snowing and blowing, quite the weather for vancouver island. Went for a walk yesterday along the beach and there was ice built up on the rocks. Never seen it like this before.


----------



## sheamusj

Incredibly wonderful weather is downtown Toronto today... Overcast but no rain and a high of about 16 C to 18 C.

Simply wonderful for November 29th in Canada!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sheamus, sounds like St.John's last week. We even had a humidex reading when it hit 17C (19C with the humidex).


----------



## MacDoc

15 at 7 pm. Getting time to mow the grass now it's cooled off


----------



## MacDoc

Geez 15 at 6 am the next morning  .....but the party's over - I can feel the high pressure zone edging this way ( SAD is a pretty good weathervane ).

If I'm feeling it this far ahead it's a pretty steep gradient on the way.


----------



## Vexel

Ottawa 

14 C, 90% POP. Changing to snow later tonight (possibly)


----------



## sheamusj

Rain, cloud and a high in the range of 15 C to 19 C forecast for downtown Toronto.


----------



## SINC

A one day reprieve at -14 with a high of -5 today before we plunge back into the depths tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

An inch of snow and 0C at nearly 1PM. Another inch or so is due, but with rain and 9C by tomorrow, it shall be gone .............. I hope. So it begins anew. I HATE WINTER!!!!!!! Sadly, I love Canada. Thus, I stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Santa Fe, New Mexico, was founded in 1607. St. John's, NL, was founded in 1497. For the first time in recorded history, Santa Fe received more snow in one day (three inches) than St.John's (2 inches).


----------



## talonracer

Currently -2°C in Calgary!! If you ignore the snow coming down, it feels positively balmy!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, a balmy -6 here but the 25 kph winds make it feel like -18 and dropping back to the mid -20s again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and much of the snow is now melting away. Let it go far, far away, and not return.


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast for downtown Toronto... Thunder and lightnings, clouds and rain with high temp in the range of 13 C to 16C.

Still pretty sweet for December 1st!


----------



## SINC

-17 with high winds making it feel like -26 out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C right now at 9AM. However, overnight, we expect a few inches of snow and then about 1/2 inch of freezing rain. So it begins anew .............. St. John's reclaims its title from Vancouver of "The Canadian City with the Worst Weather" (according to Environment Canada).  See you all in June.


----------



## capitalK

In Sault Ste Marie this morning it was cold but the grass was completely green. Now there's 15cm of snow on the ground and it's still falling. The roads haven't been salted yet and it's pretty windy.


----------



## SINC

Low tonight of -20 and we are nearly there at -18. Thankfully the winds have died down so it does not seem so cold.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

freezing rain all day today
driving was tough
luckily i only had local errands
heading to toronto would have been a pain, altho' they only had rain


----------



## The Doug

Freezing rain all day here too. It was lousy out this morning, but it was just _awful_ late this afternoon. High wind, heavy rain, lots of ice accumulation on trees etc. 

It's barely drizzling right now, and the wind has pretty well stopped. The temperature is supposed to rise a bit all evening (hopefully as a result some of that ice accumulation will drop off branches & power lines) but then sometime after midnight the temperature will drop back down, and we'll get a bit of snow. Mix of sun & cloud tomorrow so they say.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh what a difference a day makes....15 this morning 2 now.








;(

Blowing like crazy too.


----------



## The Doug

MacDoc said:


> Blowing like crazy too.


You can say that again - we have winds of 60 to 80 right now. Temperature as of 7:30 a.m. is 0 with few drops of rain now & then. We didn't get the snow they forecast for overnight. Last evening's heavy crust of ice is indeed gone from all the trees; under our backyard maple there's a mess of small twigs and a couple of thin branches that came down though. 

Thankfully, our power never went out (largely to our hydro & other service lines all being underground) but there's still 100k+ homes without power in MTL and various surrounding 'burbs right now. 

The wind should diminish to 30/50 this afternoon with the temperature dropping to -5 or so. Similar tomorrow & Monday with a few flurries forecast.


----------



## sheamusj

Forecast of sun with light clouds a a high temp of 6 C in downtown Toronto.


----------



## overkill

Some light flurries as I look out my window right now. Actually a nice picture.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we are stuck at -23. High of -10 predicted, but I'm from Missouri on that one.


----------



## jetcurieux

-1 and potentiel snow on the way. -8 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if you heard what sorts of weather they are having in Missouri, you would not want to even mention that state.

Currently 2C and rain here in St.John's, much lower than the predicted 7C. I guess I too am from Missouri .................. or is that New York State???


----------



## MacDoc

> Mid morning and we are stuck at -23. High of -10 predicted, but I'm from Missouri on that one.


The Ice Age cometh 

Still windy and cold - normal yucky early winter in the GTA tho the sun is peeking through. 3 degrees.


----------



## sheamusj

Sun, light cloud and a forecast high of 6 C for downtown Toronto!


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave! And we've reached our high for the day at -5.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Martha and the Vandella's have a title for their hit now -- "Heat Wave".

It is all of 1C here in St.John's with light snow. Guess it shall be a white Christmas, as always.


----------



## SINC

At least you won't be dreaming of a white Christmas, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can only recall two green Christmas Days in the 30 years I have been in St.John's. On one of those days, it started snowing that night, and did not stop snowing until the end of Boxing Day, with over a foot of snow.


----------



## SINC

The chances of a green Christmas here in Alberta now seems to be one in three lately, a much higher percentage than 20 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, St.John's is getting far more snow than when I first came to St.John's back in July of 1977. The winters of 10 to 13 feet of total snow are just distant memories, as the past 6 winters have ranged from 13 to 21 feet of snow. Of course, being so close to the ocean, we also get about a foot of rain between early Dec. and late March.


----------



## MacDoc

Careful Sinc - the GHG police will be on your case about climate change comments. 

••

Seasonal here in GTA chilly - wind down and grey. Right at freezing so tricky driving.
Time to hit the tire store.


----------



## SINC

Old timers tell me that a green Christmas was not uncommon many years back. They claim it is just cyclical.

Now -6 and continuing to drop to -17. With 20 kph winds, it is downright cool out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

So it begins anew. St.John's shall reclaim its title of the Canadian city with the worst weather. Starting tomorrow night, we shall get 30mm of rain followed by 30+cm of snow.


----------



## SINC

And so our slow march to very cold temperatures continues, now at -8 with winds increasing and now at 25 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable!!! Just spoke to my neighbor, who is a meteorologist, mainly for the offshore oil industry. She was stocking up on supplies and I asked her was this due to the Environment Canada "storm warning" that was issued for St.John's? She replied, "A storm warning is a poor way to phrase this potential storm -- weather bomb is what they should tell us." 

A "weather bomb", according to Environment Canada, is a storm, usually a snow storm, that comes over an area and then just stays over the area and keeps "bombing" the region with snow. The last "bomb" we had in St.John's was the 83cm snow that was whipped around by 113kp/h winds. 

With this "bomb", if, as she fears, we don't get the predicted 30mm of rain, it will produce up to 100cm of snow blown in by 90kp/h winds. The drifting of heavy snow could collapse the roof of a house. The roof of the Avalon Mall here in St.John's collapsed once under the weight of 75cm of snow.

She is stocking up for a week of potentially no electricity, and I think that I shall do the same. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Steadily falling temps now at -14.

If it gets bad enough Dr. G., I could send out the motor home which has a generator for those power outages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if your motor home got stuck in out winter snow, you would not see it until June. Thanks anyway. The last snow bomb of 83+cm of snow totally covered large school buses that were parked in a parking lot.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah we got the rain a few days ago - sure glad THAT wasn't snow - let's see 50cm of rain = 600 cm of snow 

-3 and clear. - had some snow earlier. Gonna tiptoe to the hottub soon. Chilly in the house.


----------



## Macman27

Can't sleep, so I checked the weather, -14C and clear. Supposed to be -18C by morning and I have to walk to work. Oh well


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and -3C this morning here in St.John's ....................... the calm before the storm.


----------



## MacDoc

Very clear and chilly - says it went to -6 last night - felt colder but I guess after +15 that's to be expected.
Hope the clear sky holds - sun would be a treat.


----------



## sheamusj

A bit chilly here in downtown Toronto today... Forecast of sun with light clould, and a current temp about -1 C.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning but with the wind it feels like -20 and very chilly. More snow again today.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

I'm happy as long as there's snow, but it's getting cold... I heard we *might* get snow today. I'm getting the winter tires on tomorrow.


----------



## overkill

Lots of sunshine right now. Very cool out at the same time.


----------



## SINC

The sun tried to shine but snow is forecast and the clouds are taking over. We have fallen another degree to -9 now.


----------



## Macman27

Yup, it was -18C this morning. What a treat after all that warm weather, body's not ready for it yet. But the bunny tracks in the snow made up for it. :>


----------



## SINC

Our snow is just beginning to fall. 5 - 10 cms expected.


----------



## Bolor

We have ~15 cms on the ground now. Going to -24 tonight. It was quite pleasant around 1:30 today as the sun was shining and no wind. Temps currently at -10


----------



## Ena

Victoria broke monthly and daily records for: -

No. of days without sunshine.

November daily high temps.

November daily low temps.

No. of Nov. days with rain or snow, 29 out of 30.

Nov. monthly rainfall record.

Nov. monthly snowfall record.

Single daily Nov. rainfall record.

Single daily Nov. snowfall record.


----------



## SINC

EEEEwh!

And I was thinking about moving there one day.


----------



## Macman27

Ya bolor it is -24C here and clear and calm. And we have about the same amount of snow. Weeeeee!


----------



## sheamusj

A bit chilly today in downtown Toronto... Forecast of -1 C and a possibility of light snow.


----------



## SINC

A much more pleasant morning at -5 with a high of -2. More snow though.


----------



## overkill

Some clear skies this morning as the moon was shining brightly in the sky. Still very cool right now.


----------



## Bolor

Well, we only went down to -18 overnight. Nice full moon too  warming to -9 with snow flurries.
I guess the wet coast has nothing to brag about weather-wise so far this year and Toronto is quivering with frigid temps of -1:lmao:


----------



## SINC

Warmer temps are on the way Bolor.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now in the eye of the hurricane, so to speak. After 27cm of snow and 15mm of rain, it has suddenly stopped. The skies have cleared a bit, but there are now the strong winds to come. 110+kp/h winds are predicted. We shall see.

Environment Canada's radar station for the weather, located at the St.John's International Airport, was knocked out overnight. So, we are now cast adrift not know what is coming our way now. 

"Oh Lord, the ocean is so vast and my boat is so small".


----------



## SINC

-13 with 20 kph winds making it feel like -20.


----------



## Bolor

Warmer this morning than all day yesterday ...-4 this morning. The down side is that there is also a foot of snow  
They are calling for snow all week with single digit temps (minus, of course) and rain on Sunday 

So you were right Don, warm weather on the way


----------



## SINC

And there is more coming. A cold one today, but tomorrow's high is +6. Go figure.


----------



## Bolor

At this time of the year, I would prefer the weather to stay below zero. I hate the slush and wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three hours ago, I was out in the sunshine clearing off my driveway of the few inches of fresh snow that fell overnight. I just got back a few minutes ago trying to clear a path in the driveway for the mailman. In three hours we have gotten about 7 inches of snow, and it is still coming down. The winds are only about 35kp/h, so it is not a blizzard, but at -2C, it is not really wet snow, so everything is blowing around and drifting. A drift was half way up my neighbor's front door until I went across the street to clear it away before she opened up the door to have this wall of snow fall in the house.

Wild weather. At this rate, we'll have a record setting 30 feet of snow by May 1st. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-4 on the way to +3.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C here in St.John's at 1PM, but the clouds have now blocked out the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, foggy day and 7C. At least some of the snow is starting to melt.


----------



## overkill

-10 but -18 with the wind. Clear blue skies right now and the sunrise is adding some fantastic colours to the sky.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning and we're going to put a + in front of that later today. Nice.


----------



## sheamusj

Sun, light cloud and about minus 8 C right now in downtown Toronto.


----------



## djstp

lake effect snow flurries last night..



this is what i woke up to....

chk my neighbours truck out....lol


----------



## Dr.G.

djstp, strange configuration, even for a truck. Must be a pain clearing it out of all the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just after noon here in St.John's. Some of the snow is melting, but there was too much for all of it to go. Thus, we shall be left with about a foot of snow to make it a white Christmas. Such is Life.

"I'm dreaming of a green Christmas...."


----------



## djstp

well my neighbors are gonna have some fun clearing their truck... i have a jeep, and just took a running stab for the road, thankfully it cleared off the 3 feet of snow on the top of the jeep as well.

my next door neighbor is now going grocery shopping on his snowmobile... hopefully i can convince him that i need to go later...


----------



## Dr.G.

djstp, imagine getting that sort of snow about twice a week for the entire winter? That is what we got here in St.John's back in the winter of 00/01 when we received a Canadian record (for cities of over 100,000 people) of 21 feet of snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is for MacDoc and his SAD.

"If you were down in a funk this fall, you shouldn't be surprised, Environment Canada says.

In the three-month stretch from September to November, Ontario recorded its gloomiest fall in 29 years, with a total of just 343 hours of sunlight instead of an average figure of 475 hours."
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2006/12/08/gloomy-fall-061208.html

Keep in mind that this is still more than twice what we get here in St.John's, but we expect a lack of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

Thank God this is coming down at rain with 12C temps. It is pouring outside.


----------



## SINC

Only 0 at noon. I doubt we will make our forecast high of +4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, would you like some rain??? We have plenty to spare.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just broke the 1945 record of 40mm of rain, and it is still pouring. Again, blessings for the 11C. I am amazed at how much snow this rain is washing away. Still, we shall not have a green Christmas ................ sadly.


----------



## MacDoc

Gee Dr. G - that does explain an email from a friend with a sardonic comment about...look there's a strange yellow thing in the sky " 

Was nice today with the sun - crisp - should be good stargazing tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, the Environment Canada radar map had yellow and orange over us for most of the afternoon. Luckily the total of 53mm that fell would have would have been over two feet of snow had it been colder. It has gotten a bit cooler, and is now 9.4C. However, the rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

We did make +1 today and that was again welcome.


----------



## SINC

Not a thing to look forward to today as we have reached our high of -2 as of 8:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and -4C. At least it stopped raining here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have a close friend in London, ON, and we just spoke on Skype re his snow there. Seems that they got hit with 47cm in less than a day. He said that he now appreciates what we get here in St.John's re massive snow falls.


----------



## SINC

It has fallen to -3 at 2:00 p.m., but the bright sunshine makes it seem a nice day.


----------



## SINC

-5 with a high of -1 today. A bit above normal for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A partly sunny 0C at just after 10AM here in St.John's. Average for us. A quiet Sunday, which is fine with me.


----------



## MacDoc

2 going to 6 and very sunny. Lovely day.


----------



## SINC

We're going backwards and have dropped to -12 by 8:30 a.m.


----------



## sheamusj

Sun, blue skies and a forecast high of 10 C for downtown Toronto! All in all a pretty nice Sunday!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and a light mist at nearly 9PM.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped down to -11 and the wind is picking up, making it seem much colder.


----------



## overkill

A bit of rain and fog this morning. No snow though!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and partly sunny. A quiet morning here in St.John's. Was able to sit out on my back deck without a jacket, although I did have a warm cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

-10 but with the wind is feels like -20 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bundle up, Sinc. Is your snow gone yet?


----------



## sheamusj

A little rain then sun with light cloud and a forecast high of 10 C in downtown Toronto!

AWESOME!


----------



## sheamusj

Sun, light cloud and a forecast high of 13 C for downtown Toronto today!

Totally amazing!!


----------



## SINC

+2 and going up one degree to +3 today.


----------



## Bolor

No sun for the next five days. Rain and wet snow flurries for each day too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -7C tonight, with 50kp/h winds, which equates into a -18C windchill. For St.John's that is VERY cold. When we get into the -20C windchills, we get "bitterly cold" alerts, and the few times a decade that it gets into the -30C range with the windchill, there are "extreme cold" alerts. 

Of course, in the rest of Canada, when they get "heavy snowfall" warnings, that translates into "flurries" for St.John's. Heavy snowfall only comes about when there is more than 25cm predicted for less than a 24 hour period. Environment Canada even has a "good luck" warning for St.John's when a 75+cm snowstorm is approaching us.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A nice evening at +2. They cleaned our streets of deep snow today and that is a real bonus.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a starry sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a beautiful sunny sky.


----------



## SINC

-7 and windy this morning making it feel very cold. Snow later in the day (just what we need) and up to +2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -1C at just after 11AM. So, I took a chance and put out some laundry on the line.


----------



## SINC

-7 with wind making it seem much colder. High of 0 today with another 5 cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going up to 7C today with rain and strong winds. Still, anything that does not require a shovel is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

-5 with strong wind makes it feel very cold tonight.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for the day of -3 leaving little to anticipate for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 7C as we approach 11AM. However, the sun is coming out, so this may get us up to 8 or 9C. At least all of our snow is melting away. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. Tonight is the first night of Hanukkah, so I get a green Hanukkah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is all of your snow gone?


----------



## SINC

Uh, no, Dr. G. 

Wait until it gets light and I'll show you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's noon here, and 830AM there. When does your sun come up?


----------



## Ena

Had winds gusting up to 157 km/hr last night in Victoria. Only damage in my garden was the destruction of a lattice panel screen for a climbing rose. Lots of people without power once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, I can relate to those sorts of winds. St.John's gets those sorts of gusts off of the north Atlantic, and it is not a pretty sight when trees are uprooted. Stay safe. Paix.


----------



## SINC

After a night of howling winds and yet more snow, it is -8 with 20 km winds making it feel like -20 this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

9 with sun going to ....12  tomorrow......late December right.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and rain this afternoon. Still, it is washing away the last of our two feet of snow. Still, more snow is predicted, so once again, St.John's will have a white Christmas.


----------



## The Doug

Just under 12 yesterday, about 3 today (nice and sunny right now), up to 9 tomorrow. Nary a spot of snow left from last week's minor accumulation and there are actually small patches of green here & there in the lawn. It feels more like late April, not the twilight days of December. Odd.  

Supposed to be a wee bit cooler through the week, with more normal temperatures - but the way it's going, we may not see a white Christmas this year.


----------



## SINC

We certainly don't share your odd feeling for late December Doug:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beast is upon us here in St.John's. Thank God it is rain and not snow.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when were those taken? I thought your snow was just about gone with your warm weather and sunshine. It's gone in Calgary from what I was told.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, when were those taken? I thought your snow was just about gone with your warm weather and sunshine. It's gone in Calgary from what I was told.


The pictures were taken yesterday afternoon.

While there is not snow in Calgary (chinook winds melted it all) we are very much snow bound here in the central part of the province.


----------



## MacDoc

It's turned into a beautiful day in the GTA - sun shining. The oddest thing I find it smells like spring....there is enough plant activity that there is none of that dry wintery - no plants feel to the air.

More like a March feel to it. Neighbours lawn is growing but no sign of trees budding as there is in Europe.
That would kill the fruit farmers in the Niagara Peninsula.
Getting cold next week tho - more normal December temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the rain just stopped. Feels like Spring here as well. However, in a few months, when there is 10-20 feet of snow having fallen since this moment, this feeling will be a distant memory.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C at nearly 10PM. However, the wind is picking up, so it feels cooler.


----------



## SINC

A very crisp morning at -15 with 10 kph winds making it somewhat nippy out there. A high of only -10 this morning with more snow overnight again. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 5C at just about noon here in St.John's. Next week we are due to have snow, so that we will have 1-3 feet of snow by Christmas, as is the case every year. I am still dreaming of a green Christmas, but with only two in the past 30 years, I am told to "dream on". C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sun and still 5C at just after 3PM. Brought in our Christmas tree and finished putting up the Christmas lights. This is the first time we have done both with no snow on the ground anywhere on our property. Next week this all changes, but for now, everything was done with no frozen fingers.


----------



## Bolor

weird ... really weird. The west coast (the Canadian Shangri-La) is getting it much worse than us. All we can do about tho' is send sympathies.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

Reading some of these posts, I get the feeling that unseasonal weather is ... um, spreading all over. We, in the east of Scotland, have had an unusually mild time of it up until now. Plenty of rain and wind, mainly, interspersed with Spring-like days.
It's got the plants confused. I have never had rhubarb growing in November before, for instance. Not a lot, just 4 stalks about 5 or 6 inches tall, and about a half inch thick ... but, nevertheless growing with good healthy green leaves. They've yellowed and died off now. Similarly, I have never seen the green shoots of daffodils poking above the soil in the last half of October before. A 'normal' early sighting would be toward the end of December.
We have had only one or two touches of groundfrost up until now, but seem to be enjoying a cold snap these past few days. Bright sunshine, cold air and frost at night.

This has been the weirdest autumn/early winter spell I can recall. If I were a Hobbit, I would take all of this as a sign that there are malevolent stirrings again in Mordor.


----------



## Dr.G.

SQ, St.John's, Canada's area for the worst weather according to Environment Canada, is Canada's "canary in the coal mine". Should we get less than 10 feet of snow this winter (we have already had two feet of snow that has been washed away by rain and mild temps), it would be the first time this has happened since the "dust bowl 30s" when the Canadian Prairies went dry. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

2006 by far the hottest on record and 2007 likely to beat it but it's a patch work
BC sure set a few records this fall that I think they could do without.

Rhubarb in November  ...where is Ecosse exactly?

Shirtsleeves all day in the GTA - apparently the shopkeepers are happy. 13 or so.

Reminds of one of the closing observations in a book I was reading noting that olive trees are becoming very popular in Britain.

Palms in St. John's next??


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

MacDoc said:


> Rhubarb in November  ...where is Ecosse exactly?


Did you mean _in_ Ecosse?












MacDoc said:


> Palms in St. John's next??


Camels in the Strand?


----------



## SINC

SQ, all my relatives live in Wick, just a bit north of you. My cousin is retired now but used to be the head honcho of the nuclear station there.


----------



## MacDoc

Parrots in Picadilly.... oh yeah that's already there.



















> Wild parrots settle in suburbs
> By Sean Coughlan
> 
> The number of wild parrots living in England is rising at 30% per year, says an Oxford University research project.


Good read - apparently even as far north as Scotland.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/education/3869815.stm
BBC News education

Friend was whooping it up a she had a very comfie bike ride in Toronto today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Palms in St. John's next??" In your dreams, MacDoc.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr.G. said:


> "Palms in St. John's next??" In your dreams, MacDoc.


hearts of palms from a can or jar, maybe....


----------



## Dr.G.

Or, indoor home plant palms. Outside, they would never survive the snow, sleet, rain, hail, wind, etc, etc. Paix, Michael.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and the sun is starting to shine. "No snow for Christmas" is my mantra/hope for this year. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another cool day at -8 with 20 kph winds making it feel more like -20 with a high of -1 today.


----------



## Bolor

A pleasant morning with light winds, an inch of snow and -3. I guess we'll have a white Xmas after all


----------



## Dr.G.

We too shall have a white Christmas, but right now it is 4C with rain. Still, with only two years in the past 30 with a green Christmas, the odds are with us once again. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

We may have some white in the GTA but not snow










Blossoming tree in my next door neighbours yard. 7 and sunny 
Blossoms in Europe....here too.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning with a high today of +1, so not much change, but a welcome relief from the cold of late.


----------



## MacDoc

Feels and looks like December 2 degrees and chill but sun coming out later and warming over the week,


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's is heading into "cold storage", at least until Friday. The expected high for the next four days might be 0C, with a low of -9C. Flurries every day will accumulate enough snow for a white Christmas. Of course, we could get over a meter of snow over the weekend to ruin Christmas for many. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Another couple of cms of snow overnight. Can still see blades of grass on the lawn though. Snow to stop today and the sun will come out. +1 for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is strange weather when you are warmer than we are here in St.John's, especially at this time of year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at -2 and near our high of 0 for today. The 20 kph winds give the air a bit of a bite this morning though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy -1C here in St.John's this morning. A dull, quiet day. Rain and 8C is predicted for Christmas eve, with sun and flurries predicted for Christmas day. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

Sunny with a few clouds here and there, and up to 4 degrees today. 

0 tomorrow, sunny with a few clouds.

Saturday, 7 with rain expected. Cloudy and 6 on Sunday.

Christmas Day, sunny with a high of 1 is predicted.

Would have been nice to have at least _some_ snow on the ground for Christmas instead of semi-dormant grass and half-frozen muddy ground everywhere, oh well...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we can send you some snow. Name the time, place and amount and I shall have it sent to you via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C at just after 2PM. Sadly, we have only another couple of hours of sunlight on this, the shortest day of daylight this year.


----------



## SINC

The morning news on TV states it is +3 this morning in Edmonton, but my online temp taken from the Edmonton Garrison base says it is -4, quite a difference. High is supposed to be -2 so we have surpassed that at one site and not reached it at another.

The days are getting longer! Yippee!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C this morning in St.John's. Yesterday's 5 inches of dry snow was actually not difficult to shovel.


----------



## MacDoc

9 rainy - looks and feels like late March.


----------



## The Doug

Freezing rain last evening. This morning there's a centimetre-thick crust of ice on everything. tptptptp 

Temperature's not bad though, and it's supposed to go up to 7 today, with a bit of rain - so this morning's ice crust will be gone by later this afternoon. 4 tomorrow and Christmas day with more and more sun.

Tuesday... they're calling for snow. A weatherman on the radio this morning said we may see 10 to 20 centimetres of accumulation from the remnants of the system that walloped Colorado. I wonder how much this forecast will change over the next 48 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C and partly sunny here in St.John's at just past 9AM. Hopefully, tomorrow's rain shall wash away some of the snow we have been getting. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-10 with 10kph winds give the air a bite this morning. High of only -4 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dull 0C as we await tomorrow's rain with great expectation. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

okay okay, is the weather not just weird in Ontario this year? I know it was really weird in Alberta last year...may more mild than it normally is out there in 2005. I was up in Collingwood in 2003/2004 and we had snow this time of year....


----------



## SINC

-6 on the way to -4 and thankfully the wind has calmed.


----------



## SINC

-5 with 20 kph winds this morning making it feel much colder. We're going to fall one degree to our high of -6 for the rest of the day. I'm glad to be in wrapping things today and not out shopping.


----------



## MacDoc

A very nice day in the GTA lining up - just a bit of cloud that will burn off. 7 degrees.


----------



## mrjimmy

I've spent colder Christmas Eves in Florida. I remember one Christmas Eve landing in Orlando and thinking how odd it was to have a white topped parking lot. Well, as it turned out...


----------



## SINC

At 11:00 a.m. we have now dropped to -7 and the wind continues to blow. Bright sun but very chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just after 5PM. Foggy skies, but Santa knows the way. Less than 7 hours until Christmas. Merry Christmas one and all from Canada's "far east".


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning under clear skies and not much movement upwards today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and a windy 1C here at nearly noon in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Christmas day came and went without a flake of snow - or a patch of ice for that matter. Love it but miss added sentimentality.


----------



## SINC

A cool start to our day at -12.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C. A quiet, dull day here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

We stated out at -15 this morning and it hasn't warmed up much yet. We will hit our lowest point so far this year tonight at -23 ... still well above normal. Normal for this week is -30 to -40 so I guess we can't complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and calm at just after midnight here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Light snowfall overnight and -8 this morning. Dead calm and very quiet out there. Many must be off this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have about the same here in St.John's, although our snow came two days ago. -5C at noon but no major wind and the sun and clouds are playing "hide and seek".


----------



## SINC

A bitterly cold morning at -12 with high winds making it feel like -20 with a high of -2.


----------



## overkill

-3 but with a small windchill of -9 outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a windchill of -21C, which for us at this time of year is VERY cold.


----------



## mrjimmy

Much warmer than yesterday. I guess spring is finally here.


----------



## SINC

-8 withe a wind chill making it feel like -20. A high of -2 today.


----------



## overkill

hanging around 2 right now with small windchill. seems to be staying above zero for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a winchill of -15C.


----------



## SINC

A gorgeous sunny afternoon at +1. Going for a walk to enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and a bit of sunshine this morning. A quiet day so far.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly -10 but calm winds make it tolerable out there. Trying for a high of -3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C, no wind, but no snow. A quiet and dull day, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing!!! For the first time that Environment Canada started to keep a Top 10 list for weather stories/events in Canada, St.John's was not included in either the top 10 list, or the next 10 honorable mention list. I guess our 83cm storm over 33 hours last winter did not rate, since while it is a record for St.John's, snow storms of 50-85cm snowfall is not new news. Such is Life.

At least we here in St.John's and NL made the list of weather events in the 20th century, with the following:

Newfoundland Glaze Storm Cuts Power to 200,000 - April 13, 1984. Residents of the Avalon Peninsula were without electricity for days when cylinders of ice as large as 15 cm in diameter formed on overhead wires. The severe, two-day ice storm covered all of southeastern Newfoundland with 25 mm of glaze.

Canada's Only World-Weather Record - September 11, 1995. The QE2 ocean liner was struck by a 30-metre wave during Hurricane Luis off the coast of Newfoundland, marking the largest measured wave height in the world. The massive storm covered almost the entire North Atlantic, almost 2,000 km across.

Deadly Snowstorm in St. John's - February 16, 1959. A snowstorm with strong winds created 7-metre drifts, blocking main streets and causing six casualties. Another 70,000 Newfoundlanders were left without power, crippled telephone service, and blocked highways, streets and railways. Scores of motorists spent the night at homes along the highways after drifts buried their stalled cars.

World's Worst Iceberg Accident - April 15, 1912. The unsinkable Titanic collided with an iceberg 700 km southeast of Newfoundland, causing the death of 1,500 people and making headlines around the world.


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning on the way to a pleasant high of +2 today in the sunshine.


----------



## mrjimmy

Another eerily Floridian like morning here in TO. Walked the dog early and it was clear, still and mild. A very nice way to start 2007!


----------



## MacDoc

Yes 9 and glorious sunshine.

I note the Star carried an article about how park managers in the GTA are having to bring in more southern Carolinian tree species.

That's quite a Jan forecast


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! What a great looking week. Been too lazy today to see if we are breaking any records. I worry that spring plants will start sprouting only to be nailed by the inevitable winter blast. _Or maybe not..._


----------



## SINC

Quite the contrast to things here:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, this may spell trouble for a summer drought in your part of Ontario. Winter snow cover is needed for deep soil moisture.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Cold.... brrrr...
We got a convertible on Friday but I hate this weather :-( 

There's not really any snow, but there's salt all over the roads. We are expecting some nasty sleet/freezing rain today. It's in Yarmouth now and we are just waiting for it to come up our way.

It will be a bad summer for the farmers here. We have had two snowfalls, and they did not last.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr G the rain has been the savior for moisture...if it wasn't so mild we would have a lot of snow but this mild weather is killing the winter snow season....even Collingwood where I used to live has really no snow and people ski there (blue mountain)..


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, and I enjoy ice wine from Ontario, which shall be hurt this year due to the lack of cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in St.John's, we enter the 100 days of winter. In these 100 days, we have gotten, at least in the 30 winters I have lived in St.John's, between 10-20 feet of snow each winter. We have had about two feet of snow prior to today, and will get snow into April and May. However, these are the worst 100 days for snow, sleet, hail, rain, freezing rain, all brought on with, at times, winds up to 123kp/h. We shall see what these 100 days brings to us this winter.


----------



## SINC

-2 and going to be +2 tomorrow. Nice enough for me. Still lots of snow though.


----------



## Ena

Rain of up to 100 millimetres is forecast by Tuesday for Vancouver, the Fraser Valley, Howe Sound and West Vancouver Island.

Adding to the weather misery are wind warnings for the Sunshine Coast, most of Vancouver Island, and for the Central and Northern B.C. coasts.

I like to see and hear a bit of rain now and again but this past while it's been more than enough


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at -1 with not much change due today with a high of +1.


----------



## mrjimmy

From The Toronto Star:

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/167048



> Toronto just emerged from the warmest December on record, a month characterized by balmy days, rain showers and the lowest snowfall this city has ever seen.
> 
> Even yesterday's high of 9.2C broke a record for the warmest New Year's Day – albeit by 0.1C – giving Toronto a West Coast winter while Vancouver has been struggling with uncharacteristic cold and snow.


Thought we may have broken a record. A little cooler this morning but still clear and relatively mild.


----------



## overkill

Clear skies and a high of 6 today. Wonderful way to start the new year.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Freezing rain at the moment.

It was really bad last night and RCMP advised to stay off the roads unless it was necessary, I got off of work at 11:45 pm and by that time it was ok to go home, it was only raining at the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain here in St.John's as well, but it is about 3C so it is not freezing yet.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow predicted 10 on Thursday :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind came in from the west, and blew the rain clouds away. It also brought in some milder temps, with 6C at 930PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Amazing! +6 at nearly 11:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was the same here in St.John's at about 9PM last night. Now, it is sunny and -1C.


----------



## SINC

Not much change from last night. Still at +5 this morning and that is our high for the day.


----------



## The Doug

Up to 4 today, sunny.

Up to 7 Thursday, mix of sun & cloud.

10 on Friday, with a few showers.

...And right now they're predicting *16* for this Saturday, with rain.

Where's winter?


----------



## MacDoc

Just lovely last night - soaked in the hot tub - admired a gorgeous full moon and both Pleiades and Orion were out in full splendor :clap:
Frost over night but all gone now, lovely and sunny and crisp.
Big energy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C here in St.John's. I guess we are getting the cold weather in Canada now.


----------



## MacDoc

and the HEAT goes on........ 
Warm, dry and sunny......in January...in Toronto.....go figure.


----------



## SINC

-6 with a high of -4 do not much change in store for us today.


----------



## overkill

Sunny skies and up to 9 today. 10 tomorrow! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and sunny. Little by little, our snow is being melted away. I know that more will come, since we usually have well over a meter by now, but it is nice to see the lawn once again.


----------



## SINC

We have achieved our high of -4 under clear skies and bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have achieved our high of 4C under clear skies and bright sunshine. Remember, Sinc and I are brothers ............... until I was sent off to live here in St.John's. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Dr.G. said:


> We have achieved our high of 4C under clear skies and bright sunshine. Remember, Sinc and I are brothers ............... until I was sent off to live here in St.John's. Paix, mon frere.


I'm considering CompuCollege in St. John's.

Nice sunny day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun just set here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

8 heading to 13 today !!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's and a calm 2C.


----------



## SINC

A cool -9 on the way to -2 today. S bit of wind makes it feel quite nippy though.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 3C with a bit of sun at 1242PM here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is why the weather today is so strange -- 

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2000/12/27/snow001227.html

December 28, 2000

A snowfall record was set Wednesday in St. John's, Nfld. 
Environment Canada says that as of that morning, 154 centimetres of snow has fallen during December. 

That shatters the old record of 151 centimetres set in 1958. The average snowfall amount for a typcial December is about 62 centimetres. 

And it's not over yet. More snow and flurries are in the forecast for the remainder of the week. 

_______________________________________________________________

From the end of Nov. 2000, until May, 2001, we received just over 21 feet of snow in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://atlantic-web1.ns.ec.gc.ca/climatecentre/default.asp?lang=En&n=83846147-1#champion

The Climate of Newfoundland

St. John's: Canada's Weather Champion

Of all the major Canadian cities, St. John's is the foggiest (124 days, next to Halifax's 122), snowiest (359 cm, next to Quebec City's 343), wettest (1514 mm, next to Halifax's 1491), windiest (24.3 km/h average speed, next to Regina's 20.7), and cloudiest (1497 hours of sunshine, next to Charlottetown's 1818 hours). It also has more days with freezing rain and wet weather than any other city. But the natives are proud of their climate, calling it character-building and invigorating. And they boast that their city happens to have one of the mildest winters in Canada (third mildest city next to Victoria and Vancouver).


----------



## CanadaRAM

Rain rain rain WIND rain rain WIND rain

Bleeech.


----------



## Macman27

Just to make you laugh, today I brought home my snowshoes I picked up at the second hand store.:lmao: here's to hoping...


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a bit of rain, but no wind. Which, for the windiest city in Canada is rare .................... almost as rare as the lack of snow we have had this winter. All told, we have had just over 2 feet of snow up until now, and much of it is being washed away by the rain. We average 5-8 feet of snow in Jan., so we can only wonder what the next few weeks hold in store for us here in North America's oldest city. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A mild morning at 0 and falling to -3 by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild morning here in St.John's as well -- 7C and cloudy, but no major winds.


----------



## mrjimmy

Walked the dog to the coffee shop this morning (he hates the stuff I brew). It went from bland and grey to summertime thunderstorm dark to that beautiful combo of brilliant sunlight and dark steel grey clouds. Mild as well. I love this winter in TO!


----------



## Dr.G.

I have crocus coming up in my garden. If we get the sun on Monday and then the rain and 8C as predicted on Tuesday, they will sprout. This part of the garden is usually under 2-5 feet of snow by this time of year.


----------



## ice_hackey

Dr.G. said:


> I have crocus coming up in my garden. If we get the sun on Monday and then the rain and 8C as predicted on Tuesday, they will sprout. This part of the garden is usually under 2-5 feet of snow by this time of year.


22C today.. 19C tonight.. generally sweatshirt weather, but I would prefer a few degrees higher if possible.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Rain rain go away... going to my car for lunch break should be AWESOME without a coat.


----------



## Macman27

Dr.G. said:


> I have crocus coming up in my garden. If we get the sun on Monday and then the rain and 8C as predicted on Tuesday, they will sprout. This part of the garden is usually under 2-5 feet of snow by this time of year.


It's 2C here and lightly raining, and yes Dr. G., we should have 20 feet of snow by now. It also should be -17C on a day like this.


----------



## MacDoc

A client came in and said crocus and tulips are up in his garden. 10 out


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, this is typical, except high winds are usually whipping around 25-75cm of snow, making for 2-5 foot drifts.

From Environment Canada

St. John's and vicinity
3:49 PM NST Saturday 6 January 2007
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

West winds gusting to 120 km/h will develop Sunday morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Not much diff here - dipping a bit and snow called for but then back up again


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 6C with a bit of rain at just after 6PM. It is actually mild outside. Anything that does not need to be shovelled is fine with me, especially in January.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

It was raining REALLY, REALLY hard when I went out for my lunch break. Got to the car without a coat. The inside of my car got soaked.. and then when I got back after only going down the road to a drive-thru, it was just sprinkling rain, it changed that fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and still 6C at nearly 724PM here in St.John's. Rain in January is not uncommon, but we ususally get it after a snowstorm of 40+cm. Strange weather.

Heavy rain is coming, along with the winds of 120+kp/h.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G

Washington Jan 3 2007

http://www.nowpublic.com/spring_is_blossoming_in_dc_but_its_only_january

New York today

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/06/nyregion/06snow.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at midnight here in St.John's. Heavy rain is coming with the strong winds, but with these temps, it feels like a warm shower.


----------



## MissGulch

Freakishly warm in NY. I had to use the fan upstairs for a while today.


----------



## SINC

Hardly any change overnight as we remain at -9.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 7C outside and ALL of our snow got washed away in yesterday's 13C temps and rain. Amazing!!!!


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Last night at 8:30 pm... it was 16 C!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

At midnight, we got up to 13C here in St.John's last night. It set a record. Amazing that we are to have another couple of inches of snow tomorrow only to be washed away by rain and 8C temps on Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

It is going to be a very cold week for us here:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise here in the east. Currently 2C at just before 9AM.


----------



## The Doug

About 5 cms. of heavy wet snow came down overnight, and now it's raining. Very sloppy everywhere. Today's high should be about 6; hopefully that'll do away with a lot of the slush everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, and 3C at 10AM. Sadly, Doug's wet snow and rain are probably headed our way. Tomorrow will tell what we get in the way of weather. Still, today is quiet and a nice day to be outside.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning and dropping to -12 by this afternoon. The winds have been howling all night long and are still in the 60 kph range. Many school buses are not running due to poor visibility in blowing snow. While we are forecast to get very cold this week, local weather forecasters are predicting what they are calling "the perfect storm" for Wednesday. They say it will be the worst blizzard to hit the Edmonton region in the past 20 years. Not looking forward to the latter half of the week at -32 either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we got hit with one of those "perfect storm" snow bombs last year. Winds up to 123kp/h whipped around 83cm of snow over 30 hours. Drifts went up to the second floor windows of some people. The drift was chest high in my driveway. St.John's was closed down for nearly two days. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

What Fredericton is getting/will get tonight re snow and rain is about half of a typical January snow storm here in St.John's. However, this is not a typical winter here in St.John's. Currently, it is 3C and sunny, with rain and temps up to 9C predicted for tomorrow.

Personally, if we don't see any more major snow this winter I would be VERY pleased. We are having enough rain to keep water amounts at a good level to avoid problems this summer. However, I fear that our late January "weather bombs", which dump 50-75cm of snow every few days will again return to haunt us here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Current winds are still gusting from 60 to 90 kph which is very unusual for this area of Alberta.


----------



## Bolor

Last few day have been unseasonably warm here as has most of eastern Canada. Most of our snow has gone but we are expected to get 2-4 cms today. We are going to have a few days of cold the heading above zero later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at just after 2PM here in St.John's. I am outside on my back deck, with my iBook and the joys of wifi, writing this. Usually, by the first week of January, we are working on our second meter of snow. Now, I am sitting outside on my back deck with no snow to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

A monster approaches.


----------



## mrjimmy

Blustery! I will not go out and chase down the garbage can again.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

We had SNOW morning... but down came the rain and washed away the snow, and it went back up in temperature again. It was 14 C tonight at 9:30 pm.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning and staying there for the day. The beginning of the biggest storm in 20 years will hit us this evening and continue over the next few days. Temperatures are now being forecast as cold as the -40s by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those are incredible temps. I can't imagine someone working outside in those conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, at 9AM, it is 11C. Last night's rain has stopped and the wind continues to blow fairly strongly.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

looks like winter is finally trying to grab a foothold in shangri-la

couples centimeteres snow on the ground with snow squall warnings today
temp goes up to 6C in a couple of days, but i think the snow is here to stay


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C, but a light rain is now falling.


----------



## SINC

Over the noon hour the snow has begun and the wind has picked up. Perfect storm, here we come.

Here is a look the Trans Canada Yellowhead route through the Alberta Motor Association camera about 20 km west of our home:


----------



## MacDoc

By contrast










Sunny a bit on the chilly side 3 degrees


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to 3C and it is starting to get windy. Looking at the pic that Sinc sent, I would hate to get stranded on that road.


----------



## Ena

Victoria, BC forecast: 
Rain showers and wet flurries ending early this evening then cloudy. Flurries beginning near midnight. Snowfall amount 2 cm. Wind west 60 km/h except 90 near Juan de Fuca Strait early this evening. Wind becoming west 30 early this evening. Low zero.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow, a light dusting of snow tonight in downtown TO! Danforth Ave was virtually empty as the granular snow swirled under the streetlights. It actually felt like winter.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep smelled and flet wintery today tho the sun was nice. - 4 just now.

Collingwood finally getting some snow


----------



## Macman27

Environment Canada reports -18C here, -29 windchill. Actually have to wear a coat now. My bus' alternating lights go from auto to manual at these temps, but that keeps everyone paying attention early in the morning.


----------



## SINC

Very high wind chills, currently at -24. Here is the deserted highway camera from the same spot I posted yesterday:


----------



## SINC

Update in daylight:


----------



## Bolor

As bad as ours feels, it's not nearly as bad as yours. I feel for you Don.. On the bright side, spring is only 10 weeks away


----------



## SINC

Here is a current look 20 km south of Edmonton:


----------



## MacDoc

Well the continental high is finally coming to Toronto tho not for long.
Chilly tonight.


----------



## The Doug

-12 right now. The temperature will rise to -2 by later in the day. Chance of flurries. 

Back up to +5 tomorrow with flurries or rain possible.


----------



## SINC

-32 here this morning with a high of -23 today, dropping back to -31 tonight. Thank goodness there is no wind.


----------



## Macman27

We had a brief blizzard action happen this morning, the first normal weather in a while. It's -8C right now and overcast.


----------



## Bolor

we got 15-20 cms of snow overnight and it's still falling getting colder here


Timmins: Issued 4.00 PM EST Thursday 11 January 2007
Tonight
Periods of snow. Amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind southwest 20 km/h becoming northwest 20 this evening. Low minus 17. Wind chill minus 25 overnight.
Friday
Periods of snow ending in the afternoon then cloudy. High minus 14.
Saturday
Clearing. Low minus 26. Sunny. High minus 13.
Sunday
Sunny. Low minus 19. High minus 16.
Monday
Sunny. Low minus 26. High minus 16.
Currently -2, up from -18 this morning


----------



## Ena

Victoria Harbour: 
Today Sunny. Windy. High plus 1.
Tonight A few clouds. Low minus 8.

Still lots of snow and crusty ice around. More flurries predicted for Monday. Freaky weather continues.


----------



## SINC

Here is what we have been shovelling lately after the big blizzard.


----------



## SINC

Another round of bitter cold yesterday and last night which is expected to hang on all day today with, yes, more snow. Just what we need:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/01/11/weather-wrap.html?ref=rss


----------



## mrjimmy

Reaching a high of 8º today. But beware (cue dramatic music) winter is on it's way!     
Time to buy gas now as one cold snap in the east will push oil over $60 a barrel again!


----------



## mrjimmy

Uh oh, was that snow on the car this morning? Nooooooo!


----------



## SINC

-12 this morning and falling to -16 by this afternoon. With the wind it fells lice -20 out there right now.


----------



## Macman27

Currently -18C with a wind chill of -24C, yay! winter! :clap: I was getting worried, now for some snow, SINC can you spare some?


----------



## SINC

Macman27 said:


> Currently -18C with a wind chill of -24C, yay! winter! :clap: I was getting worried, now for some snow, SINC can you spare some?


Sure thing, which pile would you like?


----------



## Bolor

We woke up to -31 this morning and it warmed up to -17. Fortunately there was little wind and the sun was shining. I shoveled snow 5 times in the last two days ... and we still don't have as much as Sinc.


----------



## MacDoc

Warm and sunny in Montagu South Africa. 
Bit hazy this am then the sun burns it all off as apparently it does most every day.
Bit more humid than I thought - I guess that's why everything grows so well.
Brilliant skies at night and perfect sleeping temps.

More later before this goofy cell phone hookup bails again.


----------



## SINC

-23 this morning and the wind is strong giving wind chills of -34 here. Must be nice MacDoc.


----------



## duosonic

high 70s this morning, a bit breezy but that's dying down - cloudy & we may get a bit of rain - West Palm Beach, Fla.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Warm and sunny in Montagu South Africa.
> Bit hazy this am then the sun burns it all off as apparently it does most every day.
> Bit more humid than I thought - I guess that's why everything grows so well.
> Brilliant skies at night and perfect sleeping temps.





duosonic said:


> high 70s this morning, a bit breezy but that's dying down - cloudy & we may get a bit of rain - West Palm Beach, Fla.


Why I oughta...

Light snow falling in Toronto. Grey skies. Man I'd love to be wheeling some bags around Pearson right now....


----------



## overkill

Light snow still falling outside my window. Nice view actually.


----------



## MacDoc

About 20 out now 11 pm - cost of living very inexpensive and terrific places to stay and have fun along the Garden Route.
Dinner out a the towns main resort ( think 2-3 star resort ) 3 drinks - dinner for two 130 rand - about $20 of whihc half was the drinks.
Interesting weather reminds me of parts of Northern Cal.
Sunny but there is humidity in the air - not a lot of rain - but clouds gather on the mountains at night.

The it gets chillier and spectacular clear skies.....dry and nice until about 11 am..then a bit hotter - pretty brutal around 3-4 pm - minute the sun goes tho the heat is gone.
Then the cycle starts over.

Heading to the coast Hermanus tomorrow - different climate again.
Check out Avalon Springs for the resort in town - get a look.

http://www.avalonsprings.co.za/

Highly recommended destination. Wine country - again like Northern Cal


----------



## mrjimmy

I heard something like pebbles hitting or branches scratching the bedroom window this morning...FREEZING RAIN! Yikes - it's going to be ugly out there. I thought winter knew we here in the centre of the universe passed on it this year.


----------



## The Doug

Winter is finally here; today's high should be about -8. There's a snowfall warning in effect right now - between 15 and 25 centimetres of snow are expected by this evening. It's snowing pretty heavily at the moment...


----------



## SINC

-12 and headed for -3 in the sun today.


----------



## MacDoc

Now over at Hermanus - it actually rained today - a comfie 19

Observed at: Hermanus, ZA
Temperature: 66 °F / 19 °C
Humidity: 87%
Dew Point: 63 °F / 17 °C
Wind: 4 mph / 6 km/h / from the West
Wind Gust: -
Pressure: 29.88 in / 1012 hPa (Rising)

Primo tourist spot
have a look

http://www.hermanus.co.za/


----------



## Macman27

-25C wind chill -34C hope the bus starts.


----------



## Macman27

:clap: It did, brrr.... should be a raw morning drive.
Oh well, it should be cold in January.


----------



## mrjimmy

I looked out the window this morning and it's still here (snow). It's like the in-laws staying over...


----------



## The Doug

-11 today, maybe some light snow. It's supposed to go down to -22 tonight (windchill around -28 probably). 

-17 tomorrow... then back up to -1 on Thursday.

Yesterday's snow accumulation was close to 20 cm. Downtown MTL is a mess, as expected they've not done anything in the way of clearing sidewalks yet.


----------



## SINC

Finally a break in our temperatures, sitting at -1 this morning and forecast to stay there most of the day. Feels like spring out there after all the cold.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

*No Snow*

In Darien CT we have not had any snow this year It is getting to be anoying. Hopfully we will soon have snow.


----------



## overkill

At -11 right now but windchill has us around -19. seasonal temperatures have finally found there way into the GTA.


----------



## The Doug

*Brass Monkey Alert*

-23 right now, windchill is - 31. Bright and sunny today. Temperature is supposed to rise to -8 Wednesday evening, chance of flurries. 

This deep freeze looks to be fleeting - they're still predicting an high of -2 for tomorrow & Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, but -11C with a windchill of -19 is VERY cold for St.John's. Going down to -15 tonight which is bitterly cold for us. Then it goes up to 4C with rain on Saturday.


----------



## SINC

Another sunny day in store for us today. -10 this morning with light winds making it feel like -17 will keep it nippy until we reach our high of -6.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C, going down to -15C tonight. Currently, we have a windchill of -27C. This should be the coldest Jan.17th night since 1957.


----------



## Bolor

We're getting a short respite from the cold. -7 and snow for today and tomorrow then back to the real cold stuff


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we are the reverse. Bitterly cold temps today and tomorrow with 0C on Friday and 4C on Saturday. I am NOT a lover of cold temps.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -6 in the sunshine and light winds, but now we fall off to -16 tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

22 going to a somewhat muggy and overcast 23. Good speed connection tho. Internet access is through a PCMCIA cell connection. Can be erratic to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with a -27C windchill this morning in St.John's. For us, that is bitterly cold.


----------



## The Doug

-9, going up to -2, chance of flurries, fine by me...


----------



## SINC

-13 this morning and the wind makes it bite deep. Headed up to -4 with scattered cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -14C with a windchill of -29C. VERY cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

we are on a roller coaster here weather-wise. Oh well, the best we can do is complain


----------



## Dr.G.

It has "warmed" up at 4PM to -11C with a windchill of only -24C. Colder tonight, however. Rain and 4C on Saturday will be a blessing.


----------



## SINC

We warmed up to -6 but the wind is making it feel like -16 and I have to go out on a construction site this afternoon. Brrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10 with a windchill of -20C. The woodstove is going full blast, and this is enough to warm most of the house.


----------



## Bolor

starting to snow now. Could bee nasty by morning


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, nasty bees now, are they related to killer bees?


----------



## mrjimmy

Winter has returned to Toronto. Slush, which turns to ice, which turns to dirtier slush, which turns to dirtier ice...._and so on_


----------



## Dr.G.

"As they say, climate is what you expect and weather is what you get."


----------



## The Doug

-1 today, with a bit of snow. A tad colder this weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

'Nother day in paradise 
Windy day - waves are spectacular - oddly a bit drier and cooler. Just superbly enjoyable weather - the air quality off the Southern Atlantic is incredible. 20 degrees and all sun.


----------



## SINC

We have already reached our high for today of -6, but the wind makes it feel like -15.


----------



## imactheknife

-3 and it was snowing really good this morning....must be lake effect off of Huron coming through...


----------



## SINC

-13 and headed up to only -7 today with a risk of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

This from Environment Canada. Luckily, it is 4C and raining, or the snow would be drifting 5+ meters high.

10:52 AM NST Saturday 20 January 2007
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Southeasterly winds gusting to 120 km/h are occurring this morning. This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C, and suddenly the wind died down and the sun came out. This could be the "eye of the hurricane", in that dark clouds are now starting to drift quickly in overhead.


----------



## Bolor

-28 this morning with wind chills of -36. Currently -20 with -30 wind chill and sunny. high -5 tomorrow with clouds.


----------



## mrjimmy

Bright and sunny and face numbingly cold.


----------



## Big Rob

Partly Cloudy and -9 in beautiful Alberta today. 

It will feel even warmer tomorrow after the Oilers beat the Flames!


----------



## SINC

Welcome to ehMac Big Rob. I too live in St. Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset at 430PM here in St.John's. Still 3C and the end of a sunny mild afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -12 with a wind chill of -20 this morning, but we are scheduled to rise to +2 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The horizontal snow is coming down hard now, with 10 to 50cm predicted depending if the storm, which is currently just off the coast of St.John's, comes towards us. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and -8 right now. Some light flurries throughout the day. Typical January weather.


----------



## imactheknife

Big Rob said:


> Partly Cloudy and -9 in beautiful Alberta today.
> 
> It will feel even warmer tomorrow after the Oilers beat the Flames!



man what is wrong with those oilers?? 4-0 losers to the flames...oh well -20 in Guelph this morning.....BRRR...going to go play floor hockey to avenge the flames!


----------



## Dr.G.

A blizzard is raging outside. I can't see across the street.


----------



## MacDoc

Very windy - huge waves rolling in. Brings cooler water to the shore - temp drops a few degrees when you get near the water.
Burnt myself to a crisp yesterday frolicking in the surf. Treacherous footing even knee deep.

Comet was lovely tonight. Sat by the ocean breathing very clean but salt laden air. Milky way very bright - neat to see the Southern Cross - my first time below the equator.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have had about 25cm of snow fall since noon, with another 20 to 40cm predicted overnight. The winds have caused one meter drifts all over, with drifting going over the hoods of cars. St. John's has again laid claim to the Canadian city with the worst winter weather.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

MacDoc said:


> Very windy - huge waves rolling in. Brings cooler water to the shore - temp drops a few degrees when you get near the water.
> Burnt myself to a crisp yesterday frolicking in the surf. Treacherous footing even knee deep.
> 
> Comet was lovely tonight. Sat by the ocean breathing very clean but salt laden air. Milky way very bright - neat to see the Southern Cross - my first time below the equator.



david, i think you need to consider some jewelery in true maritime tradition



> One left ear piercing for crossing each of the Equator, Arctic Circle, and Antarctic Circle.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, did I miss something? Are you down in South Africa on vacation or business? Regardless, enjoy yourself and come back well rested.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, did I miss something? Are you down in South Africa on vacation or business? Regardless, enjoy yourself and come back well rested.



marc, check macdoc's new avatar signature -> location


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael, is this permanent or just a temporary relocation?


----------



## MacDoc

I'd love to make it permanent but duty and kids call. It will however be my home away from home regularly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got an email from MacDoc. An amazing story.


----------



## overkill

-4 with some light flurries. Carries into the morning as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with light flurries here as well. Of course, I have been outside since 6AM trying to dig out my car from the driveway. A drift of snow went right over the car (a Toyota Echo) and the driveway was filled with waist deep snow. When the plow came up the street, it left a chest high wall of snow. Just finished digging out about 5 minutes ago. That was 5 hours of hard work, but I feel envigorated.


----------



## SINC

Same temp here this morning at -4 on the way to +3 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if your piles of snow are getting down at the end of your driveway, and you would like some more, I could ship some out to you. We now have plenty to spare.


----------



## SINC

No thanks Dr. G., I have plenty left here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, we have had just under 5 feet of snow all winter. Back in 2001, we had over 5 feet of snow fall in just 13 days!!!


----------



## Bolor

Another 2 cms last night and still coming down. A balmy -7 with no wind or sun


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob. I'm sure that you could use a bit more snow. We have about a meter that we could ship to you folks in Timmins.


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning and headed up to +3. Supposed to be 10 here on Thursday!


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C and no sun here this morning. Sinc, I'll trade you some snow for some warmth and some sunshine. Deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

30+cm of snow, driven by 110kp/h winds, is predicted for St.John's tomorrow. How I hate the last week or so of January.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> -6C and no sun here this morning. Sinc, I'll trade you some snow for some warmth and some sunshine. Deal???


Keep the snow, but I will send some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, how about some sleet? We are getting about an inch of sleet once the 30+cm of snow falls. Thus, we have plenty of everything to spare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a snow hurricane just south of NL. 

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

A balmy +1 this morning on the way to 6 today and warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

Enough said. Ambulances and four wheel drives are getting stuck due to the depth of the snow ............. and even the plows have been taken off the road. The city has been shut down.


----------



## Macman27

A balmy -25C.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> A balmy +1 this morning on the way to 6 today and warmer tomorrow.


Another flip flop from west to east. Can't we just get along?

Temps plummeting here this afternoon (or so they say). Hello hat-head.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is nearly -1C here in St.John's, but this means the ice pellets and snow are being blown about with 110kp/h winds to form strange drifts.


----------



## Macman27

right now it's -20C and the sun is shining brightly. A little too brightly...


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it took me 7 hours (minus the time I came in for hot soup), but I cleared away my driveway so that you are now able to see our two cars and we can drive them out of the driveway. 53cm of snow have fallen in the past 40 hours. In about 40 hours from now, 30+cm of snow is predicted. Not sure where I can put it all.


----------



## SINC

+7 this morning and headed for double digits today. YES!


----------



## The Doug

Sunny and clear today (and for the next few days). Right now it's a downright balmy 254 degrees Kelvin, with an expected high of 258 K. Similar through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those temps should melt your snow. This is what happens to our snow here in St.John's. Of course, we won't get those temps until late May or early June, which is when our winter's snow starts to melt away.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

*Snow*

We just got under an intch of snow this morning!! Finiley!


----------



## mrjimmy

Coldest day so far this winter in TO (-15º/ -22º wind). I remember in early January when everyone thought winter was over...


----------



## MacDoc

Winter, perish the thought 
Warmish today.

Forecast: Thursday, 25 January 2007 Hermanus South Africa.

Min: 18°C 
Max: 30°C
Discomfort Index: 37°C

Weather: Partly cloudy, foggy overnight

Wind: fresh south-easterly
Sunrise: 05:56
Sunset: 19:54
Moonphase: First Quarter
Moonrise: 12:47
Moonset: 23:41

Reported Weather
Thursday, 25 January 2007 14:00 SAST
Temperature

*24.9 °C*
Dew Point: 16.7 °C
Humidity: 60 %

Wind: E, 4.0 km/h
(2 Kts)

Pressure (QNH): 1007 hPa


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., yes the temps will melt some snow, but we have so much it would take a month at those temps to melt it all.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Winter, perish the thought


Yes but we have a very low UV index...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I know the feeling. We actually need a great deal of rain and fog to get rid of all of our snow each spring.


----------



## MacDoc

Yow - hot hot even at 11 pm
A berg wind is blowing from the interior and that's NOT an iceberg version.
Feels like a blow dryer on medium high.

Lucky we are on the coast - some areas only an hour away were high 30s approaching 40.


----------



## Bolor

Our temps are the same as Macdoc's ... except in the minus territory. -32 this morning and -34 tonight. high of -22 today. cold to continue through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C this evening here in St.John's. More snow is on the way Friday and Saturday, so I have been out shoveling a spot where I can try and place this new snow. 20cm is predicted, but if we don't get the predicted rain as well, it will be 50-75cm of wet snow. At least the winds will only be 50-75kp/h this storm. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've cooled off to 1 and will fall to -10 and even colder for the next five days. Good-bye spring.


----------



## overkill

-17 right now. Very cold out there.


----------



## The Doug

-20 with a windchill of -30. A lovely Martian morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C this morning in St.John's, with 20+cm of snow on the way later today.


----------



## Macman27

-27C straight up again, hard on the machinery and it's operator. Could really use some snow.


----------



## SINC

-6 and we're going no higher today, slowly dropping to -20 by tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C right now at nearly noon here in St.John's. Another huge storm is fast approaching with 25+cm of wet snow predicted.


----------



## Fox

It was -25 in Peterborough this morning; I don't think it was expected to get that cold. Frozen pipes in one bathroom; couldn't get the water going with the old blowdryer trick. I'll try again when I get home this evening, as it's supposed to rise to a balmy -13.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fox, good luck with your pipes. That problem can escalate into major damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

The monster approaches.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

The monster is at the gates.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

"Environment Canada's weather office has advised the university that the St. John's area will be hit by a weather bomb - a fast-moving storm with significant snow accumulation - between 4 and 4:30 p.m. today. Employees and students who live out of town and feel they need to leave campus early should consult with their supervisors/professors before departing. In the event that snow accumulation is rapid and severe, please note that for life-safety reasons campus buildings may be closed at 6 p.m."

MUN has only closed for about 10 days in the 30 years I have been a professor here. This is serious.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr G...that does not sound like good news!

What area did you get your PH.D? my girlfriend saw Dr in your name and asked me to ask! Mark

oh, and it's snowing pretty good in Guelph today and it's cold to boot...


----------



## Dr.G.

No, this is not good news. Luckily, the administration sent staff, faculty and students home at 4PM. Even luckier, the school children are all now safely home. This is going to be a hard storm, with 25cm of snow whipped around by 100+kp/h winds. Luckily, it is only about 0C.

I got my doctorate at the University of Georgia back in 1977. I came to Memorial in the fall of 1977 and have been here ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Five minutes ago I could see my neighbor's house across the street. Now, all I see is snow and a faint outline of the tree that is about 10 feet from my window. Talk about a "snow bomb"!!!!


----------



## imactheknife

thats the kind of Bomb they need to drop on Iraq! noone would get hurt but man would it cause some serious issues with insurgents who have never seen snow!! :lmao:


----------



## Macman27

Hehe, turns out I got up and braved the cold this morning for no reason. No school for my kids this morning. Now I have a wonderful chest infection. weee. It's -20C out now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from my first round of shoveling. The snow started about 415PM. I went out at 6PM and we have had about 12cm (almost 5 inches) in that two hour period. Finished my driveway and surrounding area, and by the time I finished, there was over an inch in the spot I started with at the end of the driveway. This storm is going to keep pounding up throughout the night and into tomorrow afternoon. They are only predicting 25cm with 110kp/h winds, but I don't see how accurate a reading is when the snow is not falling straight down into the snow meter flask. Horizontal snow is not measured, just like the storm on Monday when we had a recorded 20cm of snow .......... but this snow drifted up nearly 2 meters to the top of the recording flask.


----------



## mrjimmy

Man, I was going to mention it was snowing in Toronto until I read Dr.G's posts - wait a minute, I just did. I didn't mean to.

Is it pretty out at least Dr.G? Or does the shovelling negate that?


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, let's just say it is quiet outside. There is no traffic and I am the only one out shoveling this evening. Went out once again, and faced the same foot of snow. Spent over two hours trying to clear most of it away, but to no avail. At least once it start to sleet tonight, tomorrow I shall not have two feet of wet snow to shovel. Of course, when the snowplow comes up the road, it shall leave a wall at least 4 feet high (if not more) in front of my driveway. I shall attempt to take a picture with someone standing in front of it, so long as it is not wind-driven rain (as predicted). We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

Chance of flurries today. The temperature should make it all the way up to 259 K. today, and probably 261 tomorrow. And only a month ago, with temperatures soaring to 286 and higher, we were wondering if Winter was going to pass us by. Guess not.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -18 this morning, but still too dark to tell if the winds has died. If it hasn't, it will be really cold out there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only 0C here in St.John's, but with wind gusts over 100kp/h, the snow from last night is being blown all over. As well, another few inches of fresh snow will come this morning, just to add insult to injury.


----------



## Bolor

we are having light snow and our mildest day in a while ... -13. Fortunately for us, the winds are light. Unfortunately for us, the temps are dropping back into -30 degree nights and not much warmer days. At least the skies will be clear during the upcoming cold spell.
Break out the Bolor Special


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, not sure if they know what the Bolor Special is outside of The Shang thread. Still, those are cold temps for St.John's. Snow is our nemisis, especially wet, heavy snow...............and lots of it.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -7 and will stay there overnight, but by Wednesday, we will be joining Bob in the minus 30 range once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C outside, but with the wind, the windchill is -14C. For us, that is cold. Luckily, all of the shoveling has been done. More on the way Monday, but I shall rest on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wish I had my camera outside a little while ago. Fanny, the doxie pup, has very big feet and loves to scamper in the snow (go figure -- she was born in Victoria in June). She climbed to the top of the mound of snow at the end of the driveway, which is over 6 feet in height now. Then she started to run around this peak as if she was daring one and all to try and come up and claim this spot. She is a character.


----------



## SINC

Still sitting at -7 and the deep freeze is forecast to hit us on Thursday and last through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -3C and the next snow bomb is due to hit us on Monday. Sinc, I'll trade you some bitterly cold weather for 30cm of snow. Deal???


----------



## SINC

The week ahead looks bitter indeed:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cities/can/pages/caab0103.htm?ref=widgetcitypage


----------



## Dr.G.

Trade you some of that sunshine for some snow. Deal???


----------



## SINC

I will gladly give you some sunshine. Don't bother with any snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have plenty of snow to spare.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck at -7 and forecast to remain that way all day.


----------



## Macman27

It's a brisk -29C (-38C wind-chill) this morning, I wish it would warm up a bit, and maybe even snow.


----------



## The Doug

Up to -12 today, mostly sunny. 

Made it up to -8.5 yesterday. Absolutely gorgeous winter day - clear blue sky, no wind. Very nice to be out and about.

Should be warmer towards the end of the week (at least that's what they're saying right now). -6 Thursday, -2 Friday.


----------



## SINC

-13 this morning with snow in the forecast today and a high of -6.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

Enough said. 25cm today, with high winds and some freezing rain to make driving really difficult.


----------



## Bolor

Gee Marc, you sure are getting hit. Hopefully it will pass soon.
We , on the other hand, are in a deep freeze and will be for a while. -34 this morning and a high of -20. We hit our high but the windchill is -28. The good news is the sun is shining. BRRRRR


----------



## SINC

-7 but the wind makes it feel like -15. Spent the last four hours driving around the country side in bright sunshine measuring three jobs. Lovely day for a drive and sunglasses are mandatory with the reflection of the sun off the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bob, in 9 days we will have gotten about 4 feet of snow which is just under the 5 feet of snow we received in 9 days back in 2001. That was the winter when we had over 21 feet of snow. So far, this winter, we have only had a bit under 4 meters of snow, and we are nearly at the end of January. Not cold, luckily. Tomorrow will get down to -8C, which is normal for us. -2C right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

The monster returns to the front gates of St.John's. We just finished digging out the 25cm of snow from this morning's storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP

The monster is in and "Elvis has left the house". You can't see your hand in front of your face it is snowing that hard and that fast.


----------



## overkill

-17 right now with windchill. A little warmer tomorrow. 

Sure looks like another big one for you Marc. Stay warm!


----------



## Dr.G.

Massive is more like it, Overkill. We only had about 25cm of snow, but the strong winds created 2-3 meter high drifts.


----------



## Macman27

well it is currently -27C, again.

"The monster is in and "Elvis has left the house". You can't see your hand in front of your face it is snowing that hard and that fast."

Ya Dr. G. it's still winter.


----------



## SINC

A balmy -2 and snowing, falling steadily to -15 by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C at just after 9AM here in St.John's. This will hold steady throughout the day. We shall see. There is so much snow blowing about that the cold is not really noticed as one tries to dig out a car nearly totally buried under a snowdrift.


----------



## MacDoc

My daughter is shivering in Ottawa while we cooked in SA - got to an astounding 46 in some areas near us. !!

Finally cooled down today.


----------



## martman

MacDoc said:


> got to an astounding 46 in some areas near us. !!


46! YIKES!
I think I prefer winter. (Never though I'd be saying that!)
:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

That thought has crossed my mind from time to time. 

Not THAT often tho - glad I'm parked near the coast. The one high 30s day was pretty brutal - can't imagine 46.

Mid 20s today and tomorrow - high 60s humidity. Now the first layer of skin has peeled I can carefully try and tan the remaining epidermus


----------



## Macman27

A little nicer out at -19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a windchill of -15C here this morning in St.John's. However, the sun is shining and there is not too much wind, so it is a nice day.


----------



## SINC

-7 and struggling to -3 by mid afternoon, then dropping to -20 and staying there for a few days.


----------



## SINC

-15 but the wind chill makes it feel like -25 out there this morning. Today's high is about where we are now, -14.


----------



## Macman27

Currently -10C. Feel like +10 after all the colder days we've had.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C here in St.John's this morning with a windchill of -21C. That is COLD for us. Still, the sun is shining and the sky is blue. It looks as if Mother Nature has decided to take pity on us here in St.John's today. The fresh snow looks like diamonds were cast on the ground overnight as they sparkle in the sunlight.


----------



## The Doug

We're going to enjoy a respite from the bitter cold for the next few days. -5 today with flurries, -3 tomorrow & Saturday (a bit more snow expected).


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -22 with strong NW winds making the wind chill -34 out there. We're in for a chilly day and more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to -13C, but luckily, there is not a bit of wind, and thus, no windchill. Watched the nearly full moon rise out of the east. Now, it is overhead and shining brightly.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave! We've popped up all the way to -15, but are forecast to fall to -25 overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny -13C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Not sure if waves count as weather.....no shark dental inspection today - 5 meter waves - pretty damn spectacular but my adventure with great whites up close and personal is on hold.

The amount of spray kicked up  - not going to have to salt dinner tonight.

A comfy 23 with something heading towards us from the northwest behind the waves. Got those sketchy clouds all radiating out from something over the horizon.
Cape of Good Hope might be in the mood to play Cape Horn for a day.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

*No Snow*

Hear in Darien CT we were supost to have snow today but have not got any yet:
No Snow Day 

This winter we onley have had 2 light snow falls with no acumation  

I am tired of it.


----------



## imactheknife

Darien Red Sox said:


> Hear in Darien CT we were supost to have snow today but have not got any yet:
> No Snow Day
> 
> This winter we onley have had 2 light snow falls with no acumation
> 
> I am tired of it.


Is that Global warming or what?


----------



## SINC

A cool -21 with light winds this morning.


----------



## gordguide

I rarely post in this forum ... I dunno ... the weather? Like this is news to Canadians? But, just so you guys know:

I'm up north of 58 N Latitude, by myself. The nearest town is 460 Km away, and my posts to ehMac are via a satellite link.

If the water freezes or the propane gells, it's my ass out there with the tiger torch. If I run out of fuel for the truck or diesel for the bobcat (I have 5 km of road to keep clear) then I don't get my groceries from the airport.

Now, it's pretty cold everywhere in Canada right now. Today, we had an Environment Canada Severe Windchill Warning. Minus 45, they said.

Anyone who has read my posts on the subject knows I think WindChill ratings are bogus. The air temp today was a balmy -33C, with 15 kmH winds. Let me tell you, the trees didn't even move. I was out, it wasn't too bad. I wasn't worried about the water, the septic tank, the propane. Not cold enough.

Now, tomorrow, it's projected to go down to -42C. No word on the WindChill, but that's not important. I have an air temperature that carries a real risk of gelled propane and gelled diesel fuel. A windchill of -45 is nothing more than making sure you are covered up when you go outside; an air temp of -42 is something altogether different; anything goes wrong it's going to go _very wrong, very fast_. Ever light a fire under a 500 gallon propane tank? I have; it still took 3 days to get it to flow.

So, you guys can have your windchill ratings. Anyone who's ever actually been in -40 weather knows that as long as you dress properly, a windchill rating of -40C is a cakewalk compared to an air temperature of -40C.

I'm off tomorrow morning to get my groceries from the airport 35 km away, hopefully I won't have to plow the road (I _really_ don't want to fire up the bobcat and have it freeze up on me halfway down my road; I have nothing to tow it with).

Anyway, I wouldn't trade any of it for a minute. Have a great day tomorrow, guys.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

-1 C
Lots of snow

I was supposed to go do some volunteer work today, I was up at 4 am and checked the weather, looked fine then... and then got up a couple hours later and we had a bunch of snow. At 6:30 am the highway is considered snow covered and poor visibility. Still coming down now at 8:30 am.

My dad drove my mom to work and they didn't see anyone on the road. So I am staying home.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and the rain has stopped. The winds are still howling. Quite the storm last night. Nearly a foot of snow, followed by hail and then the rain. I feel like I am in a fort, with walls of snow all around me. The last wall I have to tackle is the waist-high wall of snow the plow pushed in front of my driveway as it went up the street.


----------



## SINC

Well, we've warmed up all the way to -19 with unlimited ceiling and visibility of 14 km under bright sunny skies. More snow is forecast for this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## mrjimmy

Temperature dropping, wind picking up. Spirals of crystalized snow twisting in the streets. It's good to be inside!


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out this afternoon and we even had a bit of sunshine and 5C temps. Then the rain came and the winds picked up. At nearly 10PM, it is 2C with strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny -3C, but with wind gusts up to 110kp/h, the windchill is -15C here in St.John's at just about 9AM. At least last night's snow is dry.


----------



## SINC

-15 with flurries and the wind out of the NW at 10 making it feel like -20 here on Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind howling through the trees makes it sound like a freight train going on past my window ................... or fans of the Bears or Colts cheering their team on to victory.


----------



## Macman27

-25C again, this is no fun. I need more snow so I can try out my new shoes!


----------



## gordguide

Bright sun, not a cloud in the sky, zero wind. Oh yeah, and -41C right now, almost noon (it was -33 at midnight, but has been falling since; it was -38C when I woke up and noticed that ... the water was frozen).

A cow and calf moose walked by early this morning about 30 yards from the house. I was busy in the crawlspace, so I didn't even attempt to go inside and look for the camera.

Managed to get the water situation fixed; nothing like a little 6 AM panicking before setting down to a nice breakfast. Temperature is supposed to rise to the low 30's later today.

Go Bears!


----------



## SINC

-10 with freezing rain this morning will make driving today just a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and sunny blue skies above us here in St.John's. More snow is predicted for later today, but it shall be dry snow, so even 6-8 inches will not be difficult to shovel.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

had our first big winter blast over the weekend
at least on foot of snow, probably more
lots of cold temp and cold wind chill 

last year february was a bad winter month as well

that groundhog better be right this year....


----------



## SINC

Welcome to the club:


----------



## Macman27

It was only around -25C at 08:00 this morning, but the wind chill was below -40, making my 6 minute walk back from my sisters excruciating. I hope my nose didn't sustain permanent damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with snow squalls. One moment the sun is out and then, two minutes later, you can't see more than a few meters in front of you.


----------



## Bolor

-28 and windchill at -38 ... sunny tho' ... high -19


----------



## SINC

-15 and falling to -20 by mid afternoon with north winds 10 to 15 kph makes it feel colder than it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael, by Friday we shall have gone just over the 13 foot mark for snow in this winter here in St.John's. Sadly, there is 100 more days of winter left. Don't think that we will break the 2000/01 record of just over 21 feet of snow, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a windchill of -20C. For us here in St.John's, that is uncommon. As well, it is very sunny for yet another morning. For us here in St.John's that is very rare.


----------



## mrjimmy

Is it EVER going to get warm in Toronto????

Isn't this why we pay such high property taxes????


----------



## SINC

-17 and falling all day long to the -20s by this afternoon. Wind from the east at 10, which is never a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a windchill of -17C. This cold spell is covering most of Canada (except for lotusland).


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at -18 with a wind chill of -25. Too bad I have to be out in it today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still beautiful sunny blue skies and -9C here at 10AM in St.John's. My wife tells me that this is what it is like for most of the winter in Calgary, only warmer here in St.John's. Even the overnight snow is so light and dry that you could use a broom rather than a shovel to clear away the driveway. Of course, there is always the 150+cm of wet snow we get in March and April to make up for all of this. Still, it is nice while it lasts.


----------



## KreenysMac

*Ungodly Cold*

Winnipeg ... no, it's truly "Winter"-peg.

Current:
Clear, -28ºC, with the windchill feels like -38ºC :yikes: 
Wind W19 km/h

High: -21ºC, wind W15 km/h, windchill -30ºC

And it's not going to warm up for another week.

All I can say is ... it's %$!&-ing cold!  

-- Kristine


----------



## mrjimmy

White-outs just north of Toronto but sunny and calm (COLD) in the city. Oh hail our little micro climate!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold (by St.John's standards) here as well, with -9C. The only advantage of such cold weather is that there is no major snowstorms when it is this cold.


----------



## Vandave

Ahhh... going to be 10 degrees here tomorrow and I plan to ride my motorbike into work.


----------



## MacDoc

Arrrrrghhhhhh 31 degrees 30 hours ago in Capetown and some ugly number below zero now at home. and THIS in between at London











> ngland in grip of severe weather
> 
> Up to 10cm (4in) of snow fell in some areas
> The disruption caused by the heavy snowfall across England looks set to continue overnight.
> Forecasters have said the melted snow could turn to ice by the morning, leading to hazardous conditions.
> 
> Hundreds of schools across the country have been closed and all 435 schools in Birmingham will remain closed on Friday.
> 
> Gritters have been out and drivers are being warned not to travel unless their journey is essential.
> 
> The blanket of snow on Thursday stretched from the south of England across the Midlands and reached up to Lancashire and north of the Humber.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/6341813.stm

Our pilot was delayed in a weather related traffic accident and an extra hour to de-ice the plane. Lucky I got out as many flights were cancelled.

I'm not just jet-lagged I'm weather shocked as well.....


----------



## purelithium

My weather is ****e right now... the highway that my house is on is closed, and the weather's been this way since sunday...


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny skies, no wind, and -9C here at just after 9AM in St.John's. This is like Alberta weather, according to my wife (who is from Calgary), without the bitterly cold temps.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -22 and snowing today with not much change in temperature all day long.


----------



## SINC

Ouch, the winds have picked up from the northwest giving us wind chill factors of -38. Brrrr.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> Ouch, the winds have picked up from the northwest giving us wind chill factors of -38. Brrrr.


You have us beat again Sinc, We are at -18 and windchill of -30. Still damn cold tho' XX)


----------



## MacDoc

-9  -- South Africa dreamin' on such a winters day..........


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny -4C at 1PM. No major snow in sight. What Oswego, NY is getting is typical late Jan/early Feb snow for St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-20 with a wind chill makes it feel much colder. High up to -15. No relief from the cold until next Thursday in the long range forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny morning and -7C has given way to clouds, flurries and -3C this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

-6 in the GTA but at least I can keep my tan somewhat refreshed....joys of hot tubs....... on a winter's day......


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> -6 in the GTA but at least I can keep my tan somewhat refreshed....joys of hot tubs....... on a winter's day......


That seems a mite cold for Hermanus, isn't it?


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah well my head's in Hermanus - unfortunately physical reality intrudes


----------



## SINC

-17 with a wind chill of -24 and snow falling. Temps dropping to -22 by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with beautiful sunshine and blue skies at nearly 1PM.


----------



## Vandave

About 14 degrees and sunny here yesterday.


----------



## Bolor

balmy day today with a cloudy -8. Strong winds tho'. Clearing tonight and down to -30 (before the wind)


----------



## gordguide

Yesterday's high/low was -26/-35C. However, there is a little bit of high cloud today, standing out against a bright blue background. If it continues and ends up clouding over, it will begin to warm up, especially at night.

It's the very first cloud I've seen in almost 3 weeks; since the 24th of January.

Currently -25C plus 11 KmH from the NW. If I were to run around without a shirt on, it would be equivalent to -34C.


----------



## SINC

-22 with 10 kph winds and staying there for the day. Winds will increase later in the day to 20 raising wind chills to the -30s this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C, with a mix of sun and clouds, and 80kp/h winds.


----------



## Bolor

-30 this morning. Currently -23 with windchill -34. Temps going down to-35 tonight (before the wind) Brrrr


----------



## SINC

-36 with wind chill and yet more snow:


----------



## MacDoc

Nasty comin' this way



> Big winter storm coming
> 
> Feb 12, 2007 03:35 PM
> Linda Nguyen
> Staff Reporter
> Old Man Winter (or Mother Nature) is gearing up to hit the GTA with a vengeance. As much as 25 centimetres of snow is expected to fall, beginning sometime tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> A snowstorm that is heading our way from Oklahoma is expected to hit the GTA by mid-afternoon tomorrow, bringing with it winds gusting to as high as 50 km an hour and a wind-chill of a frosty —25.
> 
> The storm, which is gaining momentum as it makes its way toward the Great Lakes, is expected to blanket the city through to Wednesday night, Environment Canada said.
> 
> At its peak, officials say the blowing snow will feel more like a blizzard.


http://www.thestar.com/News/article/180860


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I just watched a local TO TV station's weather report. They keep saying that this is the "storm of the season", if not the century. The report was talking about the preparedness of the GTA, re salt trucks and plows, in expectation of this storm. 

I guess it is all relative. Triple the amount of snow, double the speed of the wind and double the duration of the storm, and you have a blizzard here in St.John's. The one thing we don't get is that extreme windchill. 

Good luck one and all.


----------



## SINC

Better call out the army.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, snow crews here in St.John's are actually on the standby. There are not too many troops that know how to handle this amount of snow.

I sent you a pic of our snow from two weeks ago. About a meter more has fallen since then, but it will give you the idea of the difficulty of keeping our driveway clear.


----------



## MacDoc

Some wild photos here courtesy Digg.










More like these but can't find where they are from ...if it's this storm......!!!

http://wallstreetfighter.blogspot.com/2007/02/now-this-is-blizzard.html

Staff will be staying here overnight tomorrow to avoid the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I am somewhat able to relate to what the folks in upstate New York are experiencing. In the winter of 2000/01, in which we received just over 21 feet of snow, we got hit with 4 "snow bombs", each with 25-50cm of snow blown around by 100+ kp/h winds. We got a total of over 5 feet of snow in 9 days. This is about half of what the folks just north of Syracuse, NY got, so I can only imagine what they are going through.

I was up on my roof in snow that was between my waist and chest, trying to put it off the lower roof. By the end of the winter, we had snow up to the window of my son's room -- who has his room on the second floor of our house.

Still, those pics are amazing. It was like the worst snow week we have ever experienced in my 30 years in St.John's and then triple it. I went to university outside of Rochester, NY, but we were just west of the snowbelt that surrounds the Syracuse, NY area.


----------



## MacDoc

Another series scroll down to Mexico New York.....

http://www.9wsyr.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=8adbcb60-ee6d-4c36-b85a-49a90d13fb86


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrrrrr -17 and a snow storm heading this way. Nasty combo for Africa thinned blood.
Wind on it's way too.

Gotta get a few chores done then cocoon for the duration.
Let's see...American Idol, House.....


----------



## SINC

-24 with 15 kph winds make it feel like -32 this morning. Still stuck in the deep freeze but some relief in sight for later in the week.


----------



## Bolor

-35 this morning. Currently -19 with very little wind. Back down to -35 tonight. I have already hunkered down.


----------



## SINC

Not much different here Bob:


----------



## SINC

-24 here this morning and a wind chill of -38. Brrrrr.


----------



## alldz

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Hello alldz!* It appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks. Why not take a few moments to ask a question, provide a solution or just engage in chat with another ehMac.ca member in any one of *our forums*?[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_*This message will disappear once you post a message.*_[/FONT]


Ok guys ... just to let you know ... we have snow in Niagara too! :lmao: This is what winter USED to be like "back when I was a kid" and we'd STILL have to walk to school!


----------



## MacDoc

A VERY nice day to hibernate. -15 and snowy. Glad I got the errands done yesterday.

QEW live


----------



## The Doug

We've got anywhere from 20 to 40 cms. forecast for today. 

I decided to work from home today - but it's hardly snowing here at all right now. Hopefully we're just on the fringe of the storm. Time will tell...


----------



## mrjimmy

Toronto and snow. Fluffy white covering dirty brown soon to be dirty brown.

Hamilton is worse. Although I'm not sure about the 'fluffy wide'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and the first plus temps (+.5) we have had here in a few weeks. Of course, this is the calm before the storm. Rain and snow are predicted for tomorrow. If we don't get the rain, and the low stalls over us, what Hamilton is currently getting we will get. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun's out here - much fluffy snow - gonna blow around this aft. -13 looks like we won't get to the promised -9 ......damn that was cold shovelling this am.


----------



## The Doug

Only about 10 cms. of snow has fallen up my way (Laurentiens), if that. Maybe 15 to 20 expected in MTL. Much more in the Eastern Townships & environs.

Suits me fine though, I was getting all tense thinking I'd have to pull snow down from the roof, but nope. Yay!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

last thursday


----------



## Macman27

currently -25C, -34C with the wind, wee.


----------



## SINC

-11 but the wind continues to howl giving wind chills of -23 at the moment.


----------



## MacDoc

-20 BEFORE the windchill. 

That now makes a 60 degree C range I've experienced in just one week. My body is considering getting a lawyer to plead abuse.


----------



## rgray

-21 on the dial, -35 in the wind.... and there is snow to shovel..


----------



## SINC

A positively balmy 0 this morning and staying that way for the rest of the day.


----------



## mrjimmy

- 20º  

What a wacky winter. I can't remember the last winter we had such sustained cold weather in the Golden Horseshoe. I also can't remember such a mild December. Oh the price we are paying for a green Christmas....


----------



## Dr.G.

While I can take 10 to 21 feet of snow we get each winter here in St.John's, I could not take those extreme low temps. We got down to -14C one night, with -25C windchill, and I went outside at midnight to just stand on my back deck. I stayed out there for about 5 minutes before giving in to the extreme cold. 

I take my hat off to those who are outside in these sorts of low temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my son is in Calgary, and is amazed that the temps can go down from -30C with the windchill to +10C in a matter of days. This is his first chinook. He has been spoiled by the harsh weather, but relatively mild temps (when compared to Alberta) here in St.John's.


----------



## Macman27

Well it's -21C again today, windchill of -35C. and I am going to walk down to my sisters. Brrr. Doesn't seem to be wery warm on this part of the Globe.


----------



## Dr.G.

M27, trade you some of that cold for some of our wind and snow. Right now, the gust are up to 160kp/h and the snow is horizontal. We were to get 10-20cm by tomorrow morning, but we have gotten about 10cm in the past hour. The wind is blowing the snow everywhere until it hits an obstruction. Then it just piles it up in a drift. So, we have plenty to trade. Deal?


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and the forecast calls for a high of -1, so not much change.


----------



## rgray

-13 here, -23 in the wind....  going to -5 (heat wave!)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1C here in St.John's as we approach lunchtime.


----------



## MacDoc

Still cold -9 but glorious sun.


----------



## wonderings

looking at my weather widget, its slowly going up, at least for the next 7 days. Spring is so close, but so far away. its -12, but for Wed it says -1!


----------



## SINC

We ares still enjoying a break from the deep freeze as recent as last Wednesday:


----------



## Grazer5

Here in Winterpeg, we've finally got single digit temps.! Just saw tonight's forecast for only -10 C! After nearly 3 weeks of -30 or worse this is tropical. I went to work one morning a week ago and it was -50 with the windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice evening, -3C with a nice sky up above. It is the calm before the storm, the massive storm. A few inches of snow will fall tonight, and then a few inches more in the early morning. Then, there will be a short break .... when the real snow hits. A foot is predicted followed by freezing rain. If the rain does not come, it will mean even more snow and huge drifts. We shall see. This will put us close to the 15 feet of snow mark, only 6 feet short of the snowfall record set 6 years ago.


----------



## SINC

We're good to go at +1 at sunset. YES!


----------



## SINC

A definite bite to the air this morning at -11 with light winds, but a reprieve is in order with a high of +1 later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The beast is at the gates. Yellow is not good. 

http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=WTP


----------



## Dr.G.

The beast is in the house. At the rate it is falling, the prediction of 25cm by tomorrow will be off ............ way off.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's and vicinity
2:19 PM NST Monday 19 February 2007
Blizzard warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

10 to 30 centimetres of snow will combine with northerly winds gusting to 100 km/h to give near zero visibility in blizzard conditions. Strong northwest winds on Tuesday morning will continue to give blowing snow in exposed areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. It started snowing at 2PM. It is now just after 3PM, and the snow is half way up my car tires.


----------



## Bolor

We finally got rid of the extreme cold so now we have snow. Up to 10 cms overnight. Not anywhere near Marc's league but still ...


----------



## SINC

A clear and sunny afternoon here, but at -7 and windy, it feels like -20.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is unreal. My wife got home about two hours ago. I had just cleared her part of the driveway, and she drove on top of a few inches of snow. Now, two hours later, the snow is up to her door handles on the car. The wind is well over 100kp/h out of the northeast, which means it is wet snow. It is only about -2C, but the drifts are unreal. By morning, the expected 30cm of snow will have drifted over both of our cars. I keep going out my side door to try and keep my front door free of snow. It drifted up to the door handle since my wife came through the front door. 

Hopefully, everything will be closed tomorrow to give the crews a chance of clearing the roads. I hear that they have pulled the snow plows off the roads because the drivers are not able to see more than a couple of meters ahead of them due to the white out conditions on the roads. 

Heaven help anyone who needs an ambulance tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have just watch both of our cars buried in a massive snow drift. As the blizzard outside rages, I have tried to clear off my back deck so that my dogs could go outside. The drifting on my back deck was knee to waist deep and it took me about two hours to clear it off so that my dogs could go outside for a few minutes. Out front is another story. It is a strange sensation to know that there are two cars in the driveway, but only a radio antenna on one of the cars is now visible. It is not the snow as much as the wind that is causing all the grief. The wind is out of the northeast, which is this worst direction for wind here in the North Atlantic.

By tomorrow morning, hopefully, all the city will be closed and it will give us all a chance to dig out. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

To add insult to injury, because we are getting snow off of the North Atlantic, which is colder than the -2C outside right now, we are getting heavy wet snow mixed with ice pellets. When I was outside shovelling, it felt like I was being stung by small yellow jackets.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes.....call out the military, Dr. G is being buried alive  

Looks like I might get a chance to clear some of the ice from our north facing drive tomorrow - gonna sneak above zero for two days. 'Bout time. -2 going to +2 :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, all we need is a day when everything is closed to dig out. The military should be held in reserve for TO or Vancouver.


----------



## MacDoc

Just teasing.......the tough islander heritage has clearly melded with your NewYawker get it done attitude.


----------



## SINC

A cool -11 with light winds, but nothing compared to what Dr. G. must be going through. They are getting pounded.


----------



## overkill

Above 0 for the first time in a few weeks. 3 degrees right now and all of the snow has begun to melt pretty good this morning. Slush filled roads for the rest of the day.


----------



## mrjimmy

+4º???? Really????

It's Speedo™ weather here in TO!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, pounded is not the word. The wind was so strong that it blew in some windows throughout St.John's. 38cm of snow drifted into 3 meter high drifts. Amazingly, out cars that were fully covered are now only half covered. The wind shifted slightly and blew some of the snow away. Howerver, to get to these cars, once I step out my front door, I am faced with waist to chest high drifts.

The city is shut down for the day. We smashed the record of 36cm of snow set in 1946. My neighbor's son tried to make it home in his Jeep, which got stuck in the drifts on our cul-de-sac. Luckily, he was able to back up and head for safety.

The wind has "died" down to a constant 60kp/h, with gusts up to 80kp/h, so the light snow that is still falling is piling up. Thus, my wife and I have a day of shovelling ahead of us.


----------



## SINC

I noticed that CBC news' lead story this morning was the shutdown of St. John's due to the storm. So I checked the Newsworld weather and saw an interview with a St. John's CBC employee outside the studios there, after taking over two hours to get to work. He too indicated by his hand how high the drifts were, from waist to chest.

Take the shovelling at an easy pace Marc. Move a little, rest a lot.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -5, but the wind chill makes it feel like -20.


----------



## Bolor

Nice day today. Currently -7 some sun, some cloud and some snow flurries. All in all a nice day for us. Approx. 15 cms of light fluffy snow over night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watched a beautiful sunset as I dug out the last of my driveway. Started at 8AM, with three breaks, and I just finished. My whole body aches.


----------



## MacDoc

waaaaaarrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm :clap - Got to 4 today and finally getting the ice out of the driveway.
Back to shorts -- more please.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we shall have snow around my driveway until June. The 12 foot mountain of snow at the end of my driveway will not melt quickly.


----------



## SINC

-16 this morning with a high of -8. And that is the forecast every day for the next five.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -2C here in St.John's. The blue sky and the sunshine really highlight the massive amount of new snow we had on Monday. Sadly, more snow is predicted for Saturday.


----------



## Bolor

They are predicting 15-20 more cms for us tonight and tomorrow. Oh well, more shoveling ... again


----------



## rgray

a gloriously bright -1, tho' it is clouding over now... This is fine with me. The squirrels are busy and the birds are everywhere: everyone is celebrating the release of the cold spell.....

Drove home with the sunroof wide open!

The Daytona 500 ran last weekend so spring is on its way... Yay!!......


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I feel your pain. That is the storm system that is moving our way, with a predicted 25+cm more snow for us by Saturday. Remember, heart and back friendly shovelling techniques. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

I hear ya Dr. G. That goes for you too. Those pics that Sinc posted are great pictures. We don't have nearly the snow you do. We are close or we will be right on normal amounts for us in any given winter.Isn't it interesting that when we have a month or so of unusual weather, a lot of people start crying "Global Warming". They should experience what you and I have gone through in the last month or so. You with many feet of snow and blowing snow and us with our -35 degree temps. Where is all this global warming now? Or do we conveniently chance the name to "Climate Change"? I should would not mind some warm weather now


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, luckily, your snow is dry. It is when we get the "nor'easters" off of the Atlantic Ocean that the snow packs together tight and is quite heavy. PM your email address and I'll send you some of the pics for the past couple of days.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at -12 and the wind makes it feel like -20. The sun has come out just now, but too late to have any effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C here in St.John's tonight. The moon and stars are out, so it is going to be a quiet night. Sinc, I'll trade you 10 degrees of your temps for 10 feet of our snow. Deal?


----------



## SINC

-10 with a stiff breeze out of the NW makes it feel like -20 again this morning.


----------



## ColBalt

Holy slush central in downtown Toronto. First started as BIG fluffy snow flakes this morning that quickly turned to slush upon contact with the ground.
To top it off, ppl for get how to drive in this weather. 
0c little wind
But it was quite beautiful watching the flake... clumps of snow drift down though.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow was that every slippy - ABS were howling at every corner and one stretch the van just floated - the ABS off somewhere day dreaming ( I DO need new tires tho ).

Warmish, wettish, ginormous flakes of snow - like getting hit with a small snowball.
Heavy too - glad it's tailed off. Traffic sucks - roads are just wet now but going to drop in temp tonight. Yuck.....want spring now.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Nice and sunny... I haven't been outside but the Weather Network says "-7 C and feels like -14 C".

It was warm yesterday, went for a big drive and had the window down.


----------



## Dr.G.

This from Environment Canada -- "Winter storm watch for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

An intensifying low pressure system is forecast to pass southeast of the Avalon Peninsula Saturday morning.

This is an alert to the potential development of dangerous winter weather conditions in these regions."

The last time they told us to be prepared for "dangerous winter weather" was when we were hit with 83cm of snow last winter. This could be very, very dangerous, in that we are not dug out for the storm of a few days ago.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 and a wicked cold wind. Ice city after the warmth earlier.

O Spring where art Thou


----------



## overkill

-11 although with the strong winds this morning we have windchills of -21. Pretty strong gusts all through the night actually.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly -11 - hard freeze over night but wind has dropped and very bright sun.


----------



## SINC

-11 with a wind chill of -19 and a couple of inches of fresh snow on the ground. Just what we needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are now credible predictions that if we don't get the 2 inches of rain, sleet and hail on top of the predicted 25+cm of snow, the total snowfall from Friday night to Saturday night could be 85cm. If the storm stalls, and stays over us, the predicted storm that was forecast for Sunday will intensify, with a chance of up to 150cm of snow over a 36 hour period. Not sure where we will put all the snow. The supermarkets are jammed with people building up their stock of supplies for a possible shutdown of the city for 2-3 days.


----------



## Macman27

Well we got about 40cm of snow from that storm, almost enough to walk on now, but I'm waiting for a big dumping. The ice cold wind just won't let up, making walking to work a pain in the nose. _Currently_ -14C, windchill -24C.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at -9 and I doubt we will get any warmer without any sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macman27, trade you. We got 38cm of snow, with drifts up to 3 meters due to 110kp/h winds earlier this week. We now face the possibility of a meter of snow in the next three days if the storm stalls. Right now, the best we are told is 15-20cm of snow and a couple inches of rain, sleet and ice pellets. We shall see.

We can't walk very much, because this storm was on top of the 13 feet of snow that we have gotten all winter. Sidewalks are nowhere to be seen in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is unreal outside of my house here in St.John's. I can hardly see the street light across the street and none of the homes that are just across the street. It is a total whiteout. In three hours, we have received 20+cm of snow, but the drifts are unreal. This is not dry snow that packs down, but wet snow that keeps building up against anything it hits. Since the wind is swirling around, everyside of everything is being covered with snow. By morning, once again, it shall cover up both of our cars. Luckily, we have three doors by which to exit our home. Hopefully, one of these doors will allow us to get outside in the morning. I have been out four times in the past three hours trying to keep the doors free of snow and a path to where I put my seven shovels. I had to bring in two of these shovels to store inside in case I can't see where they are in the morning.

Once again, Environment Canada is going to say "Sorry, but the low stalled and you got caught under it again." We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Crazy cold tonight in TO. Walked for about 20 minutes and my face was numb. 'Big storm' heading in (and I just washed the car)...

Dr.G, is winter always that intense in NFLD? It seems relentless.


----------



## SINC

Clear and cold with wind making -13 feel much colder.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah real chilly - where did you see the storm info - that for Monday???


----------



## Dr.G.

We got 50cm of wet snow which has covered everything. Drifts are up to second floor windows. I have been out for three hours, and I am just inside now to rest my heart. It is about 0C, which means what it coming is sleet and freezing rain, so it is best to get as much of the snow moved now as possible, before it gets really heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Jimmy, I have been in St.John's for 30 years now. Since 2000, we have had as "little" as 12 feet of snow to as much as 21 feet of snow. Keep in mind that we also get over a foot off rain from late Nov., when the snow starts, to May, when the snow finally starts to melt away. Our ice storms are usually around St.Patrick's Day, when we have gotten up to 4 inches of thick ice on everything.

St.John's comes by its title of the Canadian city with the worst weather quite fairly.


----------



## SINC

-16 with winds at 10 kph give the morning air quite a bite. A forecast high of -4 today, but I doubt we will get near that.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Yeah real chilly - where did you see the storm info - that for Monday???


I saw it here:

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_8138.aspx

Although it is CITY so take it with a grain of road salt...


----------



## mrjimmy

Really sunny here this morning!

I noticed the kitchen was awash in glorious sunlight and I believe the angle of the sun is finding it's way north again. :clap:


----------



## SINC

I took this quote from the link in mrjimmy's post about the "BIG" storm:

_"But those in London and the southwest could be hit hard, with 6-10 cm and almost as much in the Hamilton and Niagara area."_

When I can stop laughing, I'll ask Dr. G. for a response although I'm pretty sure they put that much in a tea cup in St. John's. :lmao: :lmao:

It wouldn't even merit a mention out here, never mind in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Dr.G.

So very true, Sinc. When we get flurries, it accumulates to 6-10cm of snow. Only 15-20cm of snow gets a "light snow" rating, 25+cm gets a "heavy snow" rating, and "35-85cm gets a "blizzard and dangerous winter storm" rating. 100cm or more gets us a prayer.

I have made it to the end of the driveway. The paths around the cars won't even allow us to open up the doors fully. Of course, at the end of the driveway is a waist deep drift, and the plows have yet to come down our street. Such is Life here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

When you have the the highway with the heaviest traffic in North America get hit with 10 cm of snow it's no laughing matter...people get killed. 

Yokels.......


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you are so correct. I would not want to have to commute to and from work in the GTA even under ideal driving conditions.

This from the friendly folks at Environment Canada, always worrying about us here in St.John's.

"A low pressure system just east of the Avalon Peninsula will slowly track north of Newfoundland later today. Snow and blowing snow associated with this system will continue over most of the island today and tonight. Total snowfall accumulations will range from 15 to 20 centimetres. Over northeastern sections a further 10 to 15 centimetres can be expected by Sunday evening. Strong winds will also affect much of the island giving near zero visibilities at times in blowing snow. The public is advised to monitor future forecasts as additional warnings may be required."

Thus, another 35cm of snow is on the way. Wait .................. it's here now. It's snowing once again .......................


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> When you have the the highway with the heaviest traffic in North America get hit with 10 cm of snow it's no laughing matter...people get killed.
> 
> Yokels.......


I didn't mean to make light of it, but the QEII, (highway 2 between Edmonton and Calgary) is the heaviest traffic highway west of Ontario. We get 6 to 10 cm dumps a dozen or more times a year. And it shuts it down from time to time. The difference is that we are used to winter driving conditions and SLOW DOWN, so deaths are rare, more like just slipping into the ditch is usually what happens.


----------



## overkill

Lots of sun today with some clouds. Really nice to stare at through the window.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor, who is a meteoroligist for the off-shore oil companies, has said that there is a good chance we will not see the sun until St.Patrick's Day.


----------



## MacDoc

Gee I guess everyone in Alberta should wear halos. Spare me the nonsense.
You got the nation's second worst DUI record while Ontario has the lowest. At least Ontario has learned to drive sober.

Back to the speed = accidents myth I see.

•••••••••••

Gorgeous sunny day - feels more powerful - lasts longer :clap: Yay..spring soon but we gotta get by Monday


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Gee I guess everyone in Alberta should wear halos. Spare me the nonsense.
> You got the nation's second worst DUI record while Ontario has the lowest. At least Ontario has learned to drive sober.
> 
> Back to the speed = accidents myth I see.


How cynical.

What has impaired driving got to do with a snowstorm and driving habits? Fact remains we are used to it, SW Ontario residents are not, plain and simple

Also, you might try calling it what it really is, an IP (Impaired Driving) charge, in Alberta. DUI is an American term. Guess your Bushwacked mind can't sort that one out, eh?


----------



## overkill

Not a bad night out there right now. Much warmer than it was last night.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly morning with a stiff breeze and -18.


----------



## imactheknife

MacDoc said:


> Gee I guess everyone in Alberta should wear halos. Spare me the nonsense.
> You got the nation's second worst DUI record while Ontario has the lowest. At least Ontario has learned to drive sober.
> 
> Back to the speed = accidents myth I see.
> 
> •••••••••••
> 
> Gorgeous sunny day - feels more powerful - lasts longer :clap: Yay..spring soon but we gotta get by Monday



THey switched from alcohol to pot in Ontario...the new norm...


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and partly sunny here in St.John's this afternoon. It is the calm before the storm, with more snow predicted for this evening and into tomorrow afternoon. Might just make our 100cm of snow in 7 days yet. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Grim and drear in GTA -2 with snow forecast - good evening to stay in and enjoy the Oscars.
Miss the daytime sun tho - yesterday was a treat.
••

(


> THey switched from alcohol to pot in Ontario...the new norm.


Likely cheaper too  ) I wonder if road rage drops.


----------



## Bolor

We have had a couple of pretty good days for here. _6 to -10 range and sunny during the day. Going to remain sunny and around -2 as a high ... whew! a heat wave. Maybe global warming is coming back?


----------



## MacDoc

Nice big fat snow flakes and looks like it's coming in from the east = more than expected. -3


----------



## The Doug

Gorgeous day here - minus 4 most of the day and sunny. -3 tomorrow, 0 Tuesday, then Wednesday and Thursday it's supposed to be a couple of notches on the plus side. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we thought that we would send all of you some snow from Canada's far east. We have had enough of it this past week. Sadly, it has been snowing all evening and will continue until lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

A bitterly cold morning at -16 with high winds making it feel like -25.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning. A tiny bit of sun and 0C.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and some light flurries. Hanging around -2 right now. Suppose to get warmer in the coming days.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -17 with a high of only -15 so not much change for the balance of the day.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

Overcast but clearing up over the day. We had a snow day yesterday and about 6cm of snow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch it snow on opening day at Fenway. 

0C here this afternoon in St.John's, with another major storm predicted for Saturday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yet another breezy, chilly morning at -16. Anyone have the Ground Hog's e-mail address? I'd like to give him a piece of my mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. Calm weather today, tomorrow and Friday. Then the "fun" starts again, with the possiblity of a foot of snow on Saturday .............. followed by a foot of snow on Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

if it's mild at the beginning of march does that mean March will go out like a lion?

nice day here in Guelph...love the window rolled down...


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in St.John's, March comes in like a lion, and goes out like a pride of lions. April is even more depressing, because the rest of Canada is entering Spring, and we are still trying to shovel snow. May brings rain and a bit of snow, and the start of the melting of all of our snow (15 feet as of today, with one to two more feet possible this weekend). June sees most of the snow melting away, with the last little bit gone by Canada Day.


----------



## MacDoc

Yay - above zero and glorious sunshine.

Birds were yammering earlier. :clap: - stormy tomorrow tho


----------



## SINC

The sun is trying to peek through at noon, but it is still gloomy and cold at -12 with a stiff breeze.

#$%^&* Groundhog!


----------



## Dr.G.

My son tells me that it is going to be sunny and between +10C to +12C in Calgary over the weekend.


----------



## SINC

Another bitterly cold morning at -16 and the wind making it feel like -27. Spring can't come soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. All of our bad weather will be coming this weekend. 20 to 60cm of wet snow is predicted by Monday. At least the children will be safely home from school before any bad weather hits us on Friday night. We shall see.

With about 10 more weeks of winter, we are closing in on the record 21 feet of snow which fell in 2000/01. With just over 15 feet as of this afternoon, we have a shot at the record.


----------



## imactheknife

OMG the weather in Guelph is Horrendous! snow like I haven't seen in awile!


----------



## Dr.G.

There is going to be a full lunar eclipse on Saturday evening. Sadly, it will be hard enough to see the street light across the street with all of the snow predicted for Saturday and Sunday. Rats.


----------



## SINC

Holding at -10 in bright sunshine at noon.


----------



## MacDoc

Ugh I'm a snow man - got my kid early - what a mess - sticky slippy snow and then rain later tonight. Traffic is crawling - very little traction.

Fun wow


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, "sticky slippy snow" truly is the worst sort of snow to drive in on a highway. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah for sure - it was funny I'm in dire need of tires so I was spinning a bunch even with the traction control - little Honda with the wide flat low profiles was simply going nowhere in about 1 inch of snow.
Went around him saw him put his flashers on - flat road - no buildup - he just had no traction.
I was not a lot better nor was the tractor trailer up ahead who was also struggling - I mean 1 ". 
Pure grease.


----------



## Lawrence

March is in like a Lion today in Toronto,
Heh, Glad I'm not driving today, Just shovelled the walk twice.
City News is saying if you are driving that you'll be lucky to be home by tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## overkill

Office window confirms that March has come in like a lion 

Sticking it out here til it all dies down.


----------



## Lawrence

You know that White Christmas you wanted Toronto?
Well...Sorry...It's here in March.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc

It is NOW blasting huge rain drops on my window. Oh I'm glad to be home and snug.


----------



## kps

What a f&%## disaster Toronto (Mississauga) was. I was in it all frigg'n day in a tractor trailer --slipping and sliding, getting stuck backing into docks, stuck trying to get out of docks, any grade however slight ---spinning and spinning....and then trying to get back to the terminal. What usually takes me 15 minutes, took me 2.5 hours. 

One consolation...I get paid by the hour and it's overtime after 8.:lmao:


----------



## The Doug

In like a lion indeed; we're supposed to get 20 to 30 cm. of snow today. Very windy later on. But I don't much care, as I'm taking the day off today.


----------



## Lawrence

Noticed a couple of tree's down this morning in my neighbourhood,
Sure does look swampy out there today, Time to get out the wellies today.

Have a good one.

Dave


----------



## MacDoc

What a bloody mess - broken trees - soggy something that doesn't know whether it's ice snow or water.
Some tree damage I can see. Lots being shown on the news
Good day to stay home.
Probably one of the nastier forecasts for a March I can recall.


----------



## Macman27

Snow day! Cha ching! As well as freezing rain, though I still had to walk to work to find out I could go home, radio said nothing. Sad news is I won't get to see my brother this weekend. Bitter sweet. Or would that be Sweet Bitter? Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny day here this morning in St.John's with -1C. I am not gloating because we are going to get over twice what Doug has experienced on Sat. and Sunday. Then, we will get our freezing rain and sleet to make the one to two feet of snow extra heavy and dangerous. May 24th, which usually marks the end to heavy snow and the start of the melting process here in St.John's, can't come soon enough for us all.


----------



## SINC

A very cold morning with ice fog so bad, flights from Edmonton International have been cancelled this morning. -20 out there and thankfully, little wind or we would be in trouble. I hope the fog burns off before I have to hit the road today.


----------



## The Doug

MacDoc said:


> ...Probably one of the nastier forecasts for a March I can recall...


This kind of March storm is pretty par for the course in MTL & environs. Glad I elected to take a day off today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife has described ice fog to me, which she experienced when she lived in Edmonton. It must be a strange feeling. Drive carefully.


----------



## mrjimmy

Biggish branch on my car this morning. Not sure if there is any damage as I haven't left the warmth of the house yet. Perhaps I may not for awhile.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, sadly, what Montreal and Quebec City are going to experience is also typical for March here in St.John's. Sadly, it happens throughout the entire month of March and only intensifies as we approach April. Then, April snow is wet, giving no hope/sign of winter's end. By the May 24th weekend, Queen Victoria, in her wisdom, banished all additional snow from falling in St.John's ................... or so the legend goes. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

mrjimmy said:


> Biggish branch on my car this morning. Not sure if there is any damage as I haven't left the warmth of the house yet. Perhaps I may not for awhile.....


Just stay home, stay inside and do your duty as a proud Canadian.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun is out and has some power in it.
Gonna shovel/flush the drive soon before the temp drops and turns it to rock.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, a very wise idea. At about the 8 foot mark, we experienced some very cold temps (down as low as -14C, which is very cold for St.John's) and that made the mounds of snow rock hard. The next 7 feet of snow on top of these mounds were wet, but we have not gotten into sustained minus double digits which would make it rock hard. It should be interesting comes May, when the snow starts to melt, what will happen when this rock hard layer is exposed. We might just have snow for Canada Day if the temps are mild, and there is not much sun. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Snow, blowing snow, rain.
Hoping this is not a storm because I have plans tomorrow. Environment Canada and Weather Network websites made it said pretty good, close to 5 cm of snow, 5 mm of rain... but... TV was really making it sound nasty so I'm confused.


----------



## The Doug

Overall we got about 35 centimetres or so. Fairly fluffy, not too heavy, not hard to move about. But as soon as you start working on it, moving it about, it compacts and solidifies. Bleh. 

Due to the way our roof is configured (low pitch, three different levels) we ALWAYS end up with an enormous snow drift on the roof all along the deep front overhang when we get storms like this. Yesterday's storm was no exception; just before supper last evening I pulled down four feet of snow. Thank goodness for that roof-rake of mine, it made the task easy enough. 

I'm not looking forward to going back out this morning to shovel up and clear away what I pulled down last evening, as it'll be tougher to work on now that it's compacted and iced up. Fortunately the temperature is supposed to be about +3 later today, +1 tomorrow so I won't be freezing my bum and other choice bits of my anatomy off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, "I feel your pain". We have had four such storms here in St.John's in the past five weeks. Shovel carefully and slowly and all shall be fine. I shall have to take this advice myself, in that this storm is headed our way and will be hitting us within the next few hours. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

just above zero - nice to have the sun come in and wake me :clap:
Mixed weather predicted.
*Keep an eye on the moon tonight - total eclipse.*



> Astronomy buffs look forward to lunar eclipse
> Updated Fri. Mar. 2 2007 4:07 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> For the first time in more than two years, the light of the moon will be fully eclipsed by the shadow of the Earth on Saturday.
> For Canadians, the weekend lunar eclipse can best be viewed from the east coast of the country with primary viewing reserved for the middle of the Atlantic Ocean.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNe.../lunar_eclipse_070302/20070302?hub=TopStories

Not sure if it will be clear here.

Dr. G you're in the best spot for Canadians


----------



## SINC

A bright blue sky, the odd fluffy white cloud in bright sun at -7 on the way to +7 today. Gonna be a slushy mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G you're in the best spot for Canadians." MacDoc, with the current snowstorm that is raging outside, I doubt I could see the streetlight across the street let alone the moon. Our branch of the Royal Astronomical Society here in St.John's was going to have a trip just outside the city to see this eclipse. By this evening, we might have over 25cm of snow, so it was cancelled rather than risk the lives of people. The moon was great last night, but tonight is the night, and it does not look like it is going to stop snowing until tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Overcast and comfortable for a change.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

The weather was great today! Sunny and warm. Last night's "big storm" didn't amount to anything.


----------



## SINC

Water running everywhere yesterday with a high of +7, but this morning it has plummeted to -16 with NW winds at 25 kph making it feel like -28. What a shock to the system.


----------



## MacDoc

Right at zero with sun, Feels nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and partly sunny. Still trying to shovel out from yesterday's snow and sleet storm. May 24th, the unofficial end to winter here in St.John's, can't come soon enough this year.


----------



## MacDoc

Doesn't know what it wasn't today - sun - then snow - 

Nice treat tho - big fat robins checking out the trees for nesting sites ....:clap: spring cometh.


----------



## Bolor

We got approx. 20 cms of snow the last few days. Tomorrows high -21 and -39 with windchill. Going back into the deep freeze Monday night -35 Brrrrrrr.


----------



## The Doug

Up to -2 today, with about 5 cm. of snow forecast.

Starting this evening the temperature is supposed to plummet, bottoming out at -24 by tomorrow morning. And it'll be windy - there's a wind chill warning in effect... -38. Glad I didn't put my big down parka away yet.

Fairly cold for the rest of the week, getting back up to -3 by this Friday.


----------



## SINC

-16 with high winds and a wind chill of -30 this morning. Too damn cold for March.


----------



## MacDoc

Cold -3 and windy - very and sunny - very - not spring.- very


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and a tiny bit of sun breaking through the clouds. I hear that eastern Canada is going into the deep freeze by the middle of this week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Tuesday night Periods of light snow ending in the evening then clearing. Wind north 20 km/h gusting to 40. Low minus 30. Cold wind chill minus 44."

Someone here in ehMacLand sent this to me via PM. I almost had a heart attack until I looked throughout the Environment Canada website to find that this was for Labrador City and NOT St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Nearly 2:00 and it is still -12 with a wind chill of -20. Looks like that will be it for today.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -22 and -35 wind chill. Tonight -31 and -39 wind chill and I just know that the snow plow will be by tonight and the snow blower won't start 'cause it's too freakin' cold!
Brrrrrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, hopefully, because it is so cold, the snow will not be heavy or deep in front of your driveway. That's the way it is here in St.John's. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## imactheknife

Bolor said:


> Currently -22 and -35 wind chill. Tonight -31 and -39 wind chill and I just know that the snow plow will be by tonight and the snow blower won't start 'cause it's too freakin' cold!
> Brrrrrrr!


windchill of -40 for Guelph tomorrow I hear...fun stuff! I like the snow but I can't stand the cold....BRRRR....

growing uo in Alberta the cold winters were NASTY....-40 was almost a norm for Jan and Feb in the 80's and 90's


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, I hate our snow (15 feet and still counting this winter), but I am not strong enough to take that sort of cold. My body will go into shock when we hit temps of -10 to -12C later this week, in that such extreme cold temps are very rare in March. 0C to -5C and a meter of wet snow is expected, along with a few ice storms. But minus double digits is not a common occurance. 

Stay warm, my friend.


----------



## imactheknife

thanks Dr G! we are not going anywhere tonigt and I have nothing lined for work tomorrow so at least I can give Kate a ride to school instead of waiting for the Bus...in Alberta long underwear came on in Oct and stayed on until April and you were still cold when outside! this is kinda strange weather for March for Ontario though..

don't hurt yourself with all that snow you guys get out there...cheers

My mom in Calgary said they are expecting + double digits tomorrowtptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, my wife grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and lived for a couple of years in Winnipeg, so she laughs at my hating the frigid cold. Still, she is cold on the raw damp days of March when it is -2C here in St.John's, with a northeasterly wind off of the cold North Atlantic. 

My son is in Calgary now until late April. He is loving this lack of snow and sunny warm days.


----------



## Bolor

imactheknife said:


> windchill of -40 for Guelph tomorrow I hear...fun stuff! I like the snow but I can't stand the cold....BRRRR....


You guys are getting a lot more wind than we are. I believe you get gusts to 100 kpm and we only got gusts to 50 kpm today. We didn't the white-out conditions today either. at least you'll be moving to the plus range of temps later this week:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, this is what I find hardest about living in St.John's. When the rest of the country is out in the sunshine watching the flowers growing, we are still shovelling snow. Only 80 more days until May 24th, and the (hopefully) end of the winter's snow. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

eeeew , I had no idea winter was that long there DR G! that is brutal...but it is a beautiful place to live from what I hear and the people are world class...


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, what is brutal is when there is still a bit of snow around on Canada Day. After we had a record 21 feet of snow in 2000/01, I had a huge mound of snow that built up over the course of the winter on the north side of my back deck. The deck, which is about 7 feet off of the ground, had a mound that towered about four feet over the railing. Thus, the mound was at least 15 feet high. Since it was on the north side, it did not get much sunlight. 

On Canada Day, at the base of this mountain of snow, was enough snow left over for a couple of snowballs. We had a mock snowball fight on Canada Day that year. One year, which was the only year in my 30 years here that we received less than 10 feet of snow (we only got 9 feet that year), all the snow was gone by May 1st. Usually, the real melting of the snow does not start until May 24th weekend.


----------



## Macman27

-30C again tonight. Killer wind chill. But now we have enough snow to walk on, we have 90-110 cm, if I could only find my harnesses... .


----------



## MacDoc

Now THIS is ridiculous 










Damn that is cold.......brrrrrrr. Sun soon please - at least it is clear - there is some wind tho.


----------



## overkill

Yup MacDoc, its a cold one out there. The 10 second walk from my car to the office door felt much longer than that. -33 right now with the windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C here at nearly 9AM in St.John's. Our bitterly cold weather starts tomorrow. The only up side of this is that very cold temps usually mean no snow other than light flurries throughout the day, which translates to no more than 5 inches of snow in a day. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

W-w-w-w-indchill o-o-o-of m-m-mmmmmm-mm-inus 38... b-b-b-bbbruuut-t-tallll...


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't even imagine that sort of cold, Doug. Hang in there, spring is just around the corner (at least for you folks). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah minus 38 is just about as cold in either C or F! 

Gardiner still closed due to danger of falling ice. Two days now.

Video here

http://www.citynews.ca/news/features_8415.aspx

VERY wild crash on the 400 yesterday 75 vehicles involved - video covers that crash as well.


----------



## SINC

-12 with high wind chills at -22 this morning. Supposed to get to 0 today, but I will believe that when I see it.


----------



## Bolor

We have warmed up from -35 with -39 windchill to -23 with -33 windchill. At least the sun is shining and the snow plow did not come by last night.


----------



## djstp

its cold... enuf said.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with some sun at just past 3PM here in St. John's. In the next day or so we shall get our cold temps. However, they shall be nothing like what central Canada is experiencing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 15C predicted for tomorrow. Here in St.John's??? No way. In Calgary, at least according to my son. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

And 300 km north, we will be lucky to break into above zero temperatures tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-7 on the way to +5 today and forecast to be above zero right through the weekend.


----------



## Bolor

-32 with no wind at 7:00 this morning. Currently -21 with wind chill at -31. Not much progress there. At least Saturday is predicted to be 0 in the sun. Looking forward to that


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a windchill of -16C. The snow is swirling about, making it impossible to even attempt to shovel.


----------



## Canuckmakem

It was 17C today!!! Its like summer all of a sudden... it was -6C this morning....

.... gotta love the Chinooks!!!


----------



## imactheknife

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


Canuckmakem said:


> It was 17C today!!! Its like summer all of a sudden... it was -6C this morning....
> 
> .... gotta love the Chinooks!!!


hehe thats WAY no fair...POOPOO on you for bragging


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a windchill of -21C. This is one of the coldest nights of the winter here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

-9 yuck - fed up - bored with this continental high.


----------



## Canuckmakem

Its only 5C now (but it is 10pm)


----------



## SINC

+1 this morning on the way to +5 today and maybe higher. Yesterday's high was also 5 but we got to 10. Spring is right around the corner. (Crosses fingers.)


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C this morning with a windchill of -21C. One of the coldest mornings this winter.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 - feels warmer - sunny - spring cometh .....slowly.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C .......... feels colder ...................... snow .............. winter continues.


----------



## rgray

MacDoc said:


> -8 - feels warmer - sunny - spring cometh .....slowly.


Grrr.... or make that Brrrr... -19 here, -31 in the wind... Spring seems like an empty promise today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A VERY cold morning (by St.John's standards) at -12C, but not a breath of wind, so no windchill. The few inches of snow that fell overnight is so light and so dry, that it is easier to broom off the back deck than to try and shovel it away. Very strange.


----------



## The Doug

-21 and sunny right now, the air is pretty still so there's barely any windchill and it doesn't feel that bad out there. The high later today is supposed to be about -13.

They're predicting +4 tomorrow with a few flurries, a sunny +6 on Sunday... and +9 for next Monday & Tuesday with clear skies. :clap:

I'm up to 4,000 posts now?! How did that happen?


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> -8 - feels warmer - sunny - spring cometh .....slowly.


-4º Still cometh slowly....


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to plus 9 here today.


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> -2 on the way to plus 9 here today.


no fair no fair..there is no spring in the air....well I guess + 4 isn't to bad for tomorrow...


----------



## MacDoc

tiptoeing......


----------



## Dr.G.

We have another 24 hours of the coldest 48 hours of the winter. Windchills have been in the mid -20s yesterday and will continue until tomorrow. Then, it goes to a sunny -4C and then +4C on Sunday. Then, as expected, more snow on Monday, and throughout the week ............... until our St.Patrick's Day ice storm, which is also predictable.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear deep blue sky and 0 at 9:00 a.m. leads me to think we will make double digits today. Water running everywhere again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, any water here would freeze into a hard solid. -14C tonight, with a windchill of -28C. This will be one of the coldest nights in all of my 30 years here in St.John's. My son, who is in Calgary just now, tells me that it will get to +19C this Sunday.


----------



## SINC

-2 with a high of 6 today. The sun is so strong now, my bet is that we will see double digits again today, just like yesterday when lots of snow melted.


----------



## MacDoc

Yippee 5 + that would be PLUS :clap:
Gloomy weather but I'll take all the rain we can get to flush this snow away.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and a beautiful blue sky with no clouds in sight. MacDoc, it will take more than some rain to "flush" away the snow we have gotten this winter, and will continue to get until at least May 24th. 16 feet and counting. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

High thin cloud has weakened the sun's rays so we have stalled at +5. If it comes out full again we should jump quite quickly.


----------



## rgray

+2 and drizzle. A little sun would be nice. Beer will have to do for now....

Las Vegas Busch race just started (anyone watching?). It is a new and unpredictable surface - should be good.... 

edit: Caution on lap 4.... time to grab another ale....


----------



## Bolor

Cloudy with light snow. Temp at 0. -15 tonight and -2 tomorrow. that's ok.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sun set, although there is still not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## SINC

-1 on the way to 6 today and higher if the sun shines through the cloud.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun -2 but an early spring day in the making :clap: and all week too.


----------



## The Doug

Sunny right now, 0 degrees. Should hit 5 later today, maybe a few wet flurries though.

Looks like it'll be on the plus side all week, with a bit of rain on Tuesday & Wednesday (but that's okay).


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and sunny at nearly 11AM here in St.John's.


----------



## imactheknife

grrrr...my Mom lives in Calgary and look....it's warm and glorious....I am waiting for the bragging phone call...


oh well....we will get there....high of 4 today


----------



## overkill

sitting at 1 by the lake with lots of sun. going to venture out for a walk today.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, my son is in Calgary and mocks our 5C at 1PM. It is 7C at 930AM there and going up to 17C. Still, anything that one does not have to shovel or hack away at (as in 1 to 4 inches of ice from frozen rain and sleet) is a blessing here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still nearly sunny and 6C going on 6PM. No one told us that Daylight Saving Time would also bring daylight. Cool.


----------



## Bolor

A semi-cloudy +7. Calling rain/snow showers for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

At nearly 10PM we are still just over 3C. Might be the first day this year without a minus temp. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning on the way to a high of 5 today, but NW winds gusting to 70 kph will make it feel much colder today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 3C this afternoon. Nothing to shovel, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny but cold -4C morning. Still, the blue skies are nice after yesterday's rain.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy -8 and windy making it feel closer to -20. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what happened to all of your warm Alberta weather??? My son tells me they had snow flurries in Calgary yesterday.

Still sunny and -2C her in St.John's. A beautiful morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., our weather has changed and we are in short supply of sunlight and are back to much cooler temperatures for the next few days:


----------



## Dr.G.

March is the month of wet snow, sleet and ice storms here in St.John's. Of course, April brings a change ........ to sleet, wet snow and ice storms. Luckily, May brings on a totally new change, with only wet snow.


----------



## mrjimmy

Winter and spring are in full combat mode in Southern Ontario. Come on spring!


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 1C here in St.John's. We have no fear of the "combat" being waged here .................. since spring does not even come close to starting until May 24th. That's when the snow of winter starts to melt. We shall see.


----------



## yo_paully

GTA To Experience All Four Seasons In About A Single Day



CityTV said:


> Wednesday may be a regular weekday, but it may also seem like a year.
> 
> The reason: the day will feature almost four seasons worth of weather in about 24 hours.
> 
> The day dawned with unusually warm temperatures, with the high expected to reach around 11C in the morning. That's as close as we'll get to spring or summer, but most of us will take it.
> 
> But a cold front will move in during the afternoon, and it could bring something else we haven't seen in a while - the risk of a thunderstorm. It may make the drive home feel more like autumn.
> 
> Then comes the return of winter. By time the day ends, it will definitely feel a lot colder and by Thursday, the high will only be about 5C - a lot closer to the norm for this year.
> 
> By Friday and the weekend, reality is back, along with all those sun tanned March Break vacationers. They'll be returning to highs near or below the freezing mark and there's a good chance we'll get hit with some snow.
> 
> Which may leave all those weary travellers skeptical that some of us were out basking in 16-degree weather just a few days before.


http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_8747.aspx


----------



## SINC

-10 and with the wind feels like -18 this morning. A rude awakening after the highs of the last few days. Struggling to get to -6 as a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 8C this morning. Some snow is even melting. We must beware the Ides of March, however.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

after 2 days of spring like weather we're back to sub zero about another week before hope of above zero temps


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a bit of sun at just past 10AM. Of course, mid-March to early May usually brings about a meter more of snow, so this is just a bit of respite. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another chilly start at -10 but no wind as we struggle to 0 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +9C here in St.John's. Might have my lunch outside, since it will be one of the few chances I have to do this until June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +9C as the sun sets, and it actually hit +10C at about 2PM. Snow predicted for the weekend, which is normal for us until May. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon in full sun and +2 with no wind. The melt is on again.


----------



## overkill

-9 right now with partly cloudy skies. Sad to see the warm front move out and a cold front come in


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with no sun and a bit of rain. Still, no shovels and scraping of windshields until tomorrow makes us grateful today.


----------



## The Doug

-11 right now, a bit of wind, mostly sunny. Feels bitter cold after the few days of nice temperatures we've had. Up to -5 later today. 

Then... this evening a snowstorm is supposed to move in. Up to 25cm by the time it ends late tomorrow. I say tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and the sun is trying to break through the clouds. Sadly, Doug's storm is headed our way. Still, this is typical for March and April. Hang in there, Spring is on the way ................. for some of us.


----------



## SINC

+5 with high thin clouds that the sun is trying to push through. Fired up the motor home today. Nice sitting out in the back forty again surfing the web.


----------



## The Doug

Very windy tonight, and chilly... the storm's on its way, there's an heavy snowfall warning and also a blowing snow warning in effect...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Doug. We had a couple of months of that sort of weather. Stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

Snow, yup - lots of it, but not nearly enough as we received a couple of weeks ago. It's fine and fairly fluffy thank goodness, not wet and heavy. The worst part is the constant wind, which makes being outside rather unpleasant (temperature of -7 = windchill of -17 today) and substantially reduces visibility. 'Tis a perfect day to remain indoors and cocoon - and that I shall do.


----------



## SINC

0 on the way to 6 today with snow and or freezing rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy. We brace for the onslaught of snow and freezing rain that is hitting the rest of the eastern part of Canada.


----------



## mrjimmy

Woke up to a winter wonderland in downtown Toronto. It was a 'Christmas morning' kind of snow. The pooch loved it. 

Lovely yes but enough already....


----------



## imactheknife

light dusting last night...-5 today....+17 next week....we shall see...


----------



## overkill

-11 right now with the windchill and cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a wee bit of sun. I even see a bit of green grass around the base of a tree. The snow, sleet and hail of March, April and May will drive out whatever green, along with the snakes, we see ............. all the way back to Ireland.


----------



## SINC

-10 and with the wind chill it feels like -20 this morning. We took all the snow off the roof of the shop yesterday with a roof rake which worked great. Also got it off the motor home too and by mid afternoon, both roofs were dry and clear.


----------



## overkill

-2 right now and -9 with windchill. Clear skies all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +9C. We were waiting for the snow, sleet and hail that hit the rest of eastern Canada the past day or so, but nothing came. Now the sun is out and I am not sure if the predicted rain will come. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maybe the birds know something we don't know. It is sunny and nearly +10C. But even more amazing is hearing certain types of birds that we normally don't hear/see until June. Hopefully, they have not been "fooled" in coming back to St. John's early. We still have winter weather until May 24th, and they could get caught in blizzards or ice storms. Still, it is nice to be able to open up the window once again even for an hour or so, and feel a warm breeze and hear the birds singing. 

I do miss Spring. 30 years here in St.John's has not forced from my memory the feelings of Spring. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I too heard birds yesterday when it was +10 that are not here in the winter. Hard to believe now that it is back to -10 with a -18 wind chill today under bright sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are going into the deepfreeze this Thursday, with sunshine and a low of -12C with a high of only -5C. For us, that is very cold in late March. Usually, it is -2C and snow, ice storms, hail, freezing rain, fog, etc, etc. We once went a period of 17 days in March when not a bit of sun was visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and foggy at nearly 11PM here in St.John's. Everything is quiet, as it will be tomorrow for our provincial St. Patrick's Day holiday for all unionized workers.


----------



## SINC

We are still -10 with brisk winds that make it feel like -20. Not a good evening for a walk to be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and sunny. Sadly, snow is predicted for tomorrow and then we go into the deep freeze on Thursday to make sure that it hardens and will not melt all that is underneath it until June.


----------



## SINC

A bitterly cold morning at -12 with a brisk NW wind making it feel like -22.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, strange, but this is the exact same winds/temps we are going to get on Thursday here in St.John's. Send some of your prarie sunshine as well, SVP. Merci.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm just going to stay in bed until Thursday. Had enough of winter.








:clap:


----------



## rgray

-17 on my porch this morning! Too darn cold for mid-March! 

Weather Network says Ottawa (60km north of here) is -10.... ????? Usually we are a bit warmer (an obviously relative term). WN also claims +3 for this afternoon..


----------



## rgray

Sun is now about 2 fingers above the horizon and temp has risen to -10.... Still to cold, but better.. It is clear and very bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny +4C here in St.John's this afternoon, but snow is on the way. My snow shovels (all 7 of them for different types of snow) do not get put away until June 1st.


----------



## SINC

It remains -12 with a wind chill of -22 and light snow is falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take heart, Don. By April all of your snow will be gone and the first crocus shall appear.


----------



## SINC

Same old, same old again this morning at -13 with a wind chill of -21.


----------



## rgray

Minus four-jeezling-teen this morning. The wind has been moaning all night... -26 wind chill.

My sense of humour for this is wearing off......


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray, I feel your pain. Still, you folks shall still get some sort of spring soon. This is the one thing I have never gotten used to living here in St.John's. The last snow is usually around May 24th weekend, and the last bit of snow melts sometime in June. Thus, June is cool when others are enjoying spring for a couple of months. Then, by late June, we get summer, which lasts 6 weeks. At least we have a good Fall starting in August and lasting until about Remembrance Day. Then, winter begins anew.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> rgray, I feel your pain. Still, you folks shall still get some sort of spring soon. This is the one thing I have never gotten used to living here in St.John's. The last snow is usually around May 24th weekend, and the last bit of snow melts sometime in June. Thus, June is cool when others are enjoying spring for a couple of months. Then, by late June, we get summer, which lasts 6 weeks. At least we have a good Fall starting in August and lasting until about Remembrance Day. Then, winter begins anew.


If I recall correctly from my time at MUN, there is a saying in Newfoundland that there are 2 seasons: 'winter' and 'getting ready for winter'....


----------



## The Doug

-11 on its way up to -3 later today. Sunny right now but it'll likely cloud over with the possibility of a few scattered flurries this morning. Awfully windy.

+3 tomorrow... and they're forecasting *+16* this Thursday, with a bit of rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Geez -9 this morning going to +18 !!!!  Thursday.

wwheeee







...I think


----------



## rgray

About zero on the ol' front porch this morning, overcast and no wind - better'n it has been for a while at start of day. Going to +( *+ !!* )12 this afternoon with rain. Should be bye-bye to a lot of snow - Yay!!


----------



## MacDoc

Gloooooooorious - a real spring day despite traces of snow about. 

11 heading to 17 :clap:


----------



## SINC

Odd that I open this thread to see MacDoc's picture of a Robin. That because it was just yesterday afternoon that I heard our first Robin of the season here. It was bitterly cold with a strong NW wind, but the bird must know something we don't. It has warmed up overnight and sits at zero right now with a high of +5 in the sunshine today. Maybe that bird knows what he is talking about after all.


----------



## SINC

A beaut of a day yesterday at +9. Currently -2 on the way to 7 today and 9 tomorrow.


----------



## rgray

Smashing morning! 0 now on the ol' front porch. Going to +8. Now 'cloudy with sunny periods' going to 'sunny with cloudy periods' this afternoon.

About the robins. There have been some robins around all winter here, as there have for the past few years. I heard and saw them even in the cold weather. Local field naturalists concur - there seems to be a growing sub-population that does not migrate.... I've noticed this for some years now and it still feels odd to see robins in winter because I had an uncle who would give a silver dollar to the kid who showed him the first robin of spring.... it was a real rite of season.


----------



## MacDoc

3 on it's way to 9 but what a sweet forecast and the birds are all over making enormous amounts of cheerful noises. :clap; Feels like spring, smells like spring.


----------



## SINC

+5 under clear skies and headed up to 10 today. While we still have over two feet of snow on the ground, it is melting fast. Another couple of weeks should see it all gone, unless we get more, which is entirely possible in late March and early April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can't wait until we get to the two foot level re snow, which should happen early May. We get more snow each day in the form of flurries, but once the rains of May take hold, and we pass the May 24th weekend, we should be home free for the last bit of snow gone by early June. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

+3 on the way to 9 today. Still lots of snow to melt.


----------



## overkill

5 right now, but on the way up to 19. Showers and a possible thunderstorm thsi afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

It's March - that looks like a May/June forecast.


----------



## SINC

-1 on the way to 6 in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

Why our first summer thunderstorm just rumbled in........oh - yeah it's March.


----------



## SINC

+1 and only four today with rain and wet snow. Same for the weekend with accumulations up to 30 cm. Sure it's spring. I mean where's global warming when you really need it?


----------



## MacDoc

Right here -nice summery 10 degrees with a high of 21 degrees today.


----------



## Dr.G.

25cm of snow overnight, with more to come ................ for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning after a blustery day of rain and mixed snow yesterday. Very little accumulation though as roads remain clear and dry. Struggling to 3 today and the rest of the week. The weekend drops off to -13 with snow both days, not a great start to April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here as well, Sinc. Snow, freezing drizzle, sleet, hail and rain. No sun until early April we are being told.


----------



## SINC

-1 on the way to 8 today, but tomorrow it all comes to an end with a week of minus temps and more snow.


----------



## ZipperZap

*One streaming cam is worth a thousand words, here.*

Whenever I head off to the beach I check here first - to make sure there isn't a fog bank lingering along the beach.

http://www.camzone.com/index.php?cam=scripps


Clear	Low
49° F/9.4ºC

Precip: 0%


Mainly clear skies. Low 49F/9.4ºC. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
 



Sunny	High
72° F/22.2ºC

Precip: 0%


A mainly sunny sky. High 72F/22.2ºC. Winds NNW at 10 to 15 mph.


----------



## MacDoc

Spring tease. 6 going to 8 - sunny - like this all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and snow today .............. and on into April.


----------



## SINC

+3 this morning on the way to 10. Nice way to end the week. And our long term forecast has also improved with no new snow predicted although temps remain cool all week at highs of around -5.


----------



## Dr.G.

Flurries and no sun every day until Tuesday ............ when we might get some freezing rain to break the monotony of snow every day.


----------



## SINC

I was just out to close a gate the wind had blown open and it is freezing out there. The thermometer says zero, but the wind says -12. Brrrr.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, just started to snow here. Spring, schming.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy here in St.John's, with snow forecast for tonight, and every day until Wednesday, which will bring us some sleet and rain. Hang in there, Sinc, your warm weather will soon be welcoming you all to Spring.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 3 in GTA but still smells like spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C .......... snow ................ with no end in sight. Welcome to April.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dark and a steady downpour of rain. Still, it's spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Oh, somewhere in this favored land the sun is shining bright,
The band is playing somewhere, and somewhere hearts are light,
And somewhere men are laughing, and little children shout;
But there is no joy in St. John's, since it's still snowing all about."

with apologies to Ernest Lawrence Thayer


----------



## SINC

-6 with a stiff wind making it feel like -15.


----------



## MacDoc

'Bout time spring started in earnest :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I think that chart is either an April Fools joke, or TO is, in fact, the Salt Spring Island of the East.


----------



## MacDoc

shhhh - that is quite a legimate Toronto forecast not altered one pixel.....hmmph

Remember the earth gets closer to the sun as spring progresses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, MD, but for what month???


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/aprilfool2.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Top 100 April Fool's Day Hoaxes Of All Time


----------



## MacDoc

Well of course it's after the equinox....when else is spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/aprilfool2.html


----------



## MacDoc

Why Dr. G..... I see no mention of spring or Toronto or equinox in ANY of those fascinating tales of subterfuge you reference. 
I think thou doth protest overmuch.
I have posted nought but fact including today's forecast for Toronto.
I am truly puzzled.

What lunacy is this you infer.?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, mea culpa. I stand corrected. TO is able to "bring forth upon this continent a new nation." Somehow, you have changed the laws of nature. Still, here in St.John's, "this is the winter of our discontent", and will be for another 7 weeks (at least). Enjoy your warmth.


----------



## MacDoc

Nah nothing so tectonic. Toronto Australia, where the sun is indeed closer to the earth in summer and spring doth dutifully follow the equinox is enjoying a balmy day. 

The moon phase in the forecast was a slightly lunatic hint. 

One could wish the same for grismal Toronto Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess it is also warmer in St.John's, Florida.

http://www.co.st-johns.fl.us/

However, we have nicer icebergs.

Destination St. John's


----------



## MacDoc

Why yes we can all enjoy instant teleportation to warmer climes in our minds - simply pop up the more amenable one and voila.
Shades of of Startrek.

I do believe I have and even better one for Toronto Tanzania where a steady 27 degrees and sun is forecast for the next week.

"Beam me there Scottie"


----------



## Dr.G.

Antigua and Barbuda / St. John's

"Beam me down here, Scottie".


----------



## MacDoc

I'm still go for a Cuba as 11th province.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turks and Caicos Islands would make for a grand 11 province.


----------



## SINC

Spring just won't break. -10 with a wind chill of -20, snow and a high of -9 does not feel very spring like. These are more like January temps than April.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C at 930AM, which is typical for early April. It finally stopped with the on and off flurries, and we have some morning sunshine to start off the week.


----------



## SINC

Our winds have increased and the more snow is coming down than earlier this morning. Wind chills now at -28.

Our normal for the time of year is +9 by the way. What spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C to +2C is normal for this time of year here in St.John's. However, the sun is shining birghtly, with no clouds in the sky, which is not common until May.

The wind is out of the northeast, and very cold, which mean icebergs from Greenland are on their way.


----------



## Dr.G.

My son is working in Calgary until the end of this month, and commented about how people have been complaining about "all the snow" they have gotten in the past few days. I asked him how much snow fell, and he said about 6 inches in total, or what we get in a full day of flurries. People can't understand why he is not upset with "all this snow", and he replies, "It's not deep and it's not wet." A true spirit from St.John's is he.


----------



## mrjimmy

Winter's last creepy little messenger appears to want to pay Toronto a visit by the end of the week. -5º??? With windchill??? Keep walking I say.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a beautiful Passover full moon overhead at nearly 10PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Another lovely spring morning at -10 with a wind chill of -19 and four inches of fresh snow on the ground. This will sure help the neighbour's tulips that sprouted last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tulips in April!!! Wow. My tulips are still under 3-5 feet of snow and the ground they are planted in won't be seen until late May. Then, with some sunshine, they should start coming up in early June. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Winter is coming back here with total accumulations of 25-30 cms up to Friday and cold and blowing snow. We were getting used to above zero temps.


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon and it remains -8 with as wind chill of -18. The sun is trying to peek through though.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were supposed to get 2-4cm of snow followed by 4mm of rain. Right now, we have had about 10cm of snow this afternoon, all horizontal, and no rain is in sight. It is only -1C but with the winds, we have a -9C windchill. So much for "April in Paris" and thoughts of spring in Augusta, Georgia.


----------



## Bolor

Ooops, we have been upgraded from a "winter storm Watch" to a "Winter storm warning"


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to watch here, Bolor. Just look out the window and watch the snow, snow and more snow. 6 inches so far and counting. We need 10 inches to get to 18 feet of snow for this winter, and by midnight we might just get there. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Our flowers are up but not out....bit of snow should not hurt other annoyance.
Can use the moisture.
It's a rather nice 9 degrees with a bit of sun but windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

My bulbs are under 3-5 foot mounds of snow .............. and growing by the hour. I can't believe that Environment Canada was so incorrect in their prediction. Luckily, kids were home from school and many people home from work before the worst of the storm hit us about an hour ago.


----------



## MacDoc

Well the weather map has you in the bullseye









and then when winter ends..... you have this to look forward to in 2007

*Meanwhile, there is a 50 per cent probability of a major hurricane hitting the U.S. East Coast.*

CTV.ca | 'Very active' Atlantic hurricane season forecasted

and of course those that miss....well


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we are now getting pelted by ice pellets. A couple of inches of hail on top of 6 inches of snow, and still more to come. Tomorrow we should see some freezing rain to top off this foot of misery.


----------



## Dr.G.

We never have to worry about hurricanes in June, since the land and water are still too cold due to the snow from each winter still melting away. If this keeps up today and for the rest of the week, we won't be snow free until Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain is now coating everything in sight. Luckily, the rain will stop near dawn, to be followed by more snow.


----------



## overkill

5 right now with light drizzle and fog. Had a couple of thunderstorms roll through yesterday evening.


----------



## The Doug

Rain this morning, rain and flurries this evening, flurries tomorrow. Chance of flurries on Friday. Welcome to April. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

-9 with snow and wind making it feel like -18.


----------



## mrjimmy

I thought I'd wake up this morning to find the news of upcoming minus temperatures to be a bad dream. 

Nope, it's true...


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and fog, with a bit of freezing drizzle to follow.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees damp with 4 days of snow forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

"4 degrees damp with 4 days of snow forecast." MacDoc, I'll see your "4 days of snow forecast" and raise you to 4 weeks (at least) of more snow here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, that is a normal sight in wintertime here in St.John's. When we get a great deal of snow with high winds, you can't see the car in the driveway, just a mound of snow where you know the car was located the night before. The most amazing sight was our Dodge Caravan being drifted over. Stand next to one of these vans and imagine trying to dig it out from the middle of the driveway, when the WHOLE driveway in under a 6 foot drift of snow. I have some pics of this somewhere (slides actually).


----------



## MacDoc

Fold to the superior snowman...I don;t envy your "win"ter at all. 

Rain and ice mixed - thunderstorm this morning. Hot tub felt wonderful.
Busy mac day helped too


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, this is one hand I hate to win. While the rest of Canada is enjoying this Easter weekend, we shall be shovelling snow. When the flowers are up and the trees are with leaves in the rest of Canada, we shall be shoveling snow. While the rest of the country is basking in the warmth of a late June summer, the last of our snow will be melting away.

I win??? "This is the winter of our discontent."


----------



## The Doug

+2 or so. We received about 5cm of heavy wet snow overnight, with a couple more centimetres expected today and this evening. It's a slushy mess in MTL. tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy

It's sheet ice in TO. They closed the northbound DVP (very important highway) due to treacherous conditions. Guess all the salt truck drivers were at Tim Ho's thinking it was 3 days ago.


----------



## SINC

-11 with a wind chill of -18 and falling snow for the fifth day in a row. High for the day is only -6. Some spring eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

I see what is headed our way. All we are getting is fog and freezing drizzle. Our heavy snowfall is due to arrive on Sunday. That will put us well over the 18 foot mark for snow this winter..........and we still have six weeks of winter to go to break the record of 21 feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Well, most of our snow had melted by Monday this week. We now have as much or more than we had all winter and up to 20 more cms expected by Sunday. Happy freekin' Easter!


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I feel your pain. We actually are back to the level of snow we were at until the snow of the past couple of weeks added to this level. Now, we are faced with the possibility of another foot on Sunday if we don't get some rain mixed in with the 15-25cm of snow that is forecast. We actually got a bit of sun shining through the cloud cover to case a bit of a shadow. That was short lived as the fog moves in along with some freezing drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Ditto. About half of ours had melted, but we have regained it this past week. Easter Schmeaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

May 24th is the official start of the snow melting season here in St. John's. All the snow is usually gone by Canada Day.


----------



## MacDoc

Winter....and it's staying....damn chilly out and in with the wind. -3 and snow. ;(

Lots of Mac biz tho....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, a collegue here in the Faculty of Education got himself a 24" iMac to celebrate the "end" of winter. He has his screen filled with macro shots of flowers as his screen saver. He keeps his back to his window and looks at the flowers when he wants to forget about winter. A fine idea..........and the iMac is so bright.


----------



## SINC

See yesterday. -10 with very high winds forecast for all day making it feel like -20.


----------



## rgray

*snow!*


----------



## MacDoc

Damn fine idea Dr. G.

I'm sitting beside 20' of windows and it's very very wintry look just now -5 - wind is down tho. Snow on the ground and staying very light cover tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and partly sunny. A quiet day .............. or, the calm before the storm. More fog, drizzle, freezing drizzle, sleet, hail and snow are predicted for the next few days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm sitting beside 20' of windows and it's very very wintry look just now -5 - wind is down tho." MacDoc, it is the wind that kills us here in St.John's. 35cm of snow is blown about making two meter high drifts against anything in its path.


----------



## MacDoc

I amend my observation about the wind - clearly the back yard is 100% in the windshadow of the house.

It's DAMN windy out....= very chilly feel  Big fat flakes of snow. Quite pretty for December......err March !!!!


----------



## SINC

Yeah, must be global warming causing all this cold and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 4C with snow and freezing rain predicted for tonight and into the weekend. The only advantage of rain is that it will wash away a bit of the snow we built up over the winter. Sadly, no sun is predicted until sometime next week..........we hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if you were here in St.John's you could see/feel the effects of global warming. As the Greenland Ice Shelf warms, and calves icebergs, they drift on past here. Think about standing in front of a huge beer cooler on a hot summer's day. That is the effect on us as the icebergs drift on past us here in St.John's. It could be sunny and warm, but there is a chill in the air due to all the icebergs. Granted, I am only a couple of miles from the ocean, and if I was 20 miles inland, I might not feel the effect. Still, the increase in iceberg creation is directly due to global warming.


----------



## Bolor

You would never know that we are under the influence of global warming ... we are still under a winter storm warning. The snow keeps piling up


----------



## MacDoc

a) that's weather
b) climate CHANGE = more extremes, patterns disrupted more frequently.

I was in a white out driving today with bloody snowdrifts on the side roads. Poor tulips looking very forlorn. -5 - even debating a hot tub soak - pros and cons.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have freezing rain forecast for tonight. Our problem is the amount of snow we get from early Dec. to the end of March can never get enough sun to melt it away, or even rain to wash it away before late June/early July. The three worst winters in the history of St.John's in terms of snowfall have been in this century. Keep in mind that St.John's is the oldest city in North America.

Tulips? They are still under over a meter of snow and won't be seen until June at the earliest.


----------



## SINC

-5 with 30 kph winds make spring feel like -18. Will this ever end?


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and sunny, with nearly an inch of freezing rain predicted for tonight. I am throwing as much of the snow from the front garden into the street to melt in the sun's warmth. I am down to about 5 feet at the end of my driveway. Little by little .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing weather. We have sunshine and 8C. I sat out on my back deck wearing only shorts and drinking a beer. Tonight, we are expected to have nearly an inch of freezing rain, so I got out the salt and scrapers. Strange weather.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled to zero but a brutally strong SE wind is howling and makes it feel like -10. Very cold for April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, but next week when you get sunshine and we are back into a period of winter for another month (or more), today will be just a distant memory for us both.


----------



## SINC

Could very well be Dr. G., but last year at this time we were +14, not -10!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we won't see +14C until mid-June. Clouds are rolling in and our temps have dipped to 4C. Here comes the freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back from taking my dogs out back. It started to rain, which is OK, since it is still +2.5C. All of a sudden, I thought someone what shooting BBs at me. It started to hail. Luckily, I had a hat on, because there is not much shelter in my backyard. I thought it would stop after a minute or so, but it only got harder. So, we were all forced in for the night. Shades of things to come??? We shall see.

Tomorrow is the last night of Passover. Let's see, hail was plague #7. That leaves water to blood, frogs, lice, flies, sickened livestock, boils, locust, darkness and the death of the firstborn. I just might put up some lamb's blood on the doorpost, just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hail was followed by sleet and now snow. I don't recall any of these, other than the hail, being discussed at the Passover sedar. Hopefully, we won't get hit as hard as Halifax. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2 with 20 kph winds = -12 this morning. They say we will get to +6 today. This I gotta see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are currently at 4C also going up to 6C. Still, it is raining, which has lovingly washed away all of last night's hail and wet snow.


----------



## Bolor

The winter storm warning was finally lifted this morning. Still more drifted snow tho'. I have had the snow blower out more this week than all winter.
It has warmed up a bit too ... snowball weather.


----------



## SINC

+5 in the sun at noon, but the wind is still very cool.


----------



## SINC

0 with a high of 4 with rain and or snow. Great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just about the same here, Sinc, although we won't get up as high as 4C. 55 days of winter left here in St.John's. Then, at long last, the snow starts to melt away to make room for the flowers of June. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, that is a normal sight in wintertime here in St.John's. When we get a great deal of snow with high winds, you can't see the car in the driveway, just a mound of snow where you know the car was located the night before. The most amazing sight was our Dodge Caravan being drifted over. Stand next to one of these vans and imagine trying to dig it out from the middle of the driveway, when the WHOLE driveway in under a 6 foot drift of snow. I have some pics of this somewhere (slides actually).


Ahh but do you use logging chains to measure wind velocity?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ahh but do you use logging chains to measure wind velocity?" ehMacMan, "logging chains" usually get blown away if hung up. We store them securely during the winter. My neighbor's Smart Car got blown in to the street when our northeasterly winds hit 130kp/h one night.


----------



## SINC

-3 with a wind chill of -10 and snow. Some spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a windchill of -7C and a few inches of snow, with more to come.  "Oh somewhere in this favored land the sun is shining bright ...."


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> "Ahh but do you use logging chains to measure wind velocity?" ehMacMan, "logging chains" usually get blown away if hung up. We store them securely during the winter. My neighbor's Smart Car got blown in to the street when our northeasterly winds hit 130kp/h one night.


I wonder if our missing wind turbines ended up there as well.  We did have a couple of 160K gusts this winter. That's estimated of course. The boulder at the end of the chain was too small and ended up in Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, the Canadian government has located various spots here in NL that are ideal for wind turbine electrical generation, except the winds are too strong for too long a period of time at these sites.


----------



## SINC

Everything is blanketed in a fresh covering of snow. -2 on the way to 6 today should melt most of it and 9 tomorrow should finish it off.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mid-April "scad" is coming, with the chance of a "dwigh". "Scuddy" weather is a possibility, as is an old-fashioned springtime blizzard. We shall see.

FYI -- Scad is a sudden and brief rain or snow shower. And with strong winds added, a scad becomes a dwigh. Scad is not to be confused with scuddy weather which is uncertain, characterized by sudden scuds or gusts of wind.

A blizzard here in St.John's means a foot or more of snow, blown about by 100+kp/h winds.


----------



## SINC

A nice evening at 13 and headed for 17 tomorrow. Nice.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy 6 on the way to 17 with showers.


----------



## mrjimmy

blink blink blink, is that....._sunshine_....?


----------



## Dr.G.

Shovel ........ shovel ........... shovel .................. more snow ...........

"And so it goes".


----------



## Dr.G.

Went to Canadian Tire to check out a sale on a lawn mower. When I was told there were none, I showed them the CT flyer. I was told that some of the things, especially things dealing with Spring and Summer, in this flyer were for Canada other than NL. I was amazed. Ended up buying another snow shovel for all the snow this weekend.


----------



## The Doug

*Big Nor'easter*

Rain this afternoon, changing to snow this evening. They say we're in for anywhere from 10 to 20 centimetres. Very windy. 

Rain or snow tomorrow and Tuesday. I guess I'll drag my big waterproof winter boots out of storage as downtown MTL will no doubt be an horrible slushy mess tomorrow. 

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp 

As awful as our weather will be, it's nowhere near as bad as the weather they'll receive in the U.S. northeast - it looks like some areas are really getting going to get walloped.


----------



## MaxPower

Some spring we're having. 1° with a wind chill of -5° and snow.

Not impressed at all.


----------



## SINC

Spring has finally sprung here. 17 yesterday, 10 today and 14 tomorrow, all under partly cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wet snow .............. sleet ............... freezing drizzle ................. Same old, same old.


----------



## overkill

Rain, rain and a little bit more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain ............. wet snow .............. freezing drizzle ................. Pray for our powerlines.


----------



## jamesB

Nice and sunny this morning, looks like I'll have to cut my lawn "again", that will be the forth time this spring.
The wife put her tomato plants out last week, they seem to be doing well.

Nanaimo, Vancouver island, BC.

jb


----------



## SINC

Sunny here too, but the tomato plants won't be put out until after the long weekend in May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawn? Tomato plants outside?? Sunshine??? Seems like a strange world you are speaking of here in ehMacLand. You must be a stranger in a strange land. We had only wind, snow, rain, fog, drizzle, sleet, freezing drizzle and more wind here where the day begins in ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

11 now and I bet we get to 15 before the afternoon is over. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

1C now and I bet we get up to 15cm of snow before the day is over. NO!!!


----------



## DANdeMAN

Dr.G. said:


> 1C now and I bet we get up to 15cm of snow before the day is over. NO!!!


I'm sure its going to be blamed on GW(global warming) some how!


----------



## SINC

2 and headed for 14 with variable cloud today.


----------



## rgray

~0c.. heavy wet snow - more tree damage than the rest of the winter put together!! 

Power out here and there...


----------



## The Doug

It's a real slushy watery mess in downtown Montreal. I don't know how much snow came down, but it's probably between 15 and 20 cms. We didn't get quite that much at home (to my relief). 

Rain for the rest of the day, with strong winds continuing between 50 and 80 km/h. Similar overnight & tomorrow with the precipitation and wind gradually easing off but there's still a chance of rain through Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

DANdeMAN, sadly, this is typical weather for springtime here in St.John's. May 24th is our "end of winter snow" date, with less than a 50% chance of snow on any day after that date.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Doug. It shall pass ........... and head out our way. The storm surge is what I worry about more than the heavy wet snow and high winds. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Another dismal grey day here. It's November all over again.

The carrot of seasonal temps and sunshine is dangling over the latter half of the week. As Dr.G. says, 'we shall see'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, mrjimmy, April is one of the cruelest months of all, at least here in St.John's. No real hope for sun or temps above 5C until May. We shall see.


----------



## DANdeMAN

Dr.G. said:


> DANdeMAN, sadly, this is typical weather for springtime here in St.John's. May 24th is our "end of winter snow" date, with less than a 50% chance of snow on any day after that date.


I agree completly with you DR....But the GW goons will use it as a climate change thing to get there policies accepted. :greedy: XX)  


Sorry OT.....


----------



## SINC

+6, clear and sunny with no wind at 10:00 a.m., so it is likely we will beat our predicted high of 14 today.


----------



## DANdeMAN

+3, wind chill -2 here in Ottawa/Gatineau....melting snow.XX)


----------



## mazirion

Alert Nunavut: -19 with winds are blowing from the southwest at 35 knots gusting to 45 knots. It's only going to get worse before it gets better! This one is to last until Wednesday, then a brief respite before another one hits us on Friday.

My 4th time up here - I've never seen such bad weather. Open water too - all over the place!


----------



## SINC

We are currently at our high of 6 with rain and 20 kph winds, increasing to 3o kph this afternoon. Turning to snow later in the day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Away damn clouds, AWAY!!!

(Done in my best High School Drama voice)


----------



## rgray

@ 0600 temp is +4 and clear. Threatens to go to +14 today with real sunshine...


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain/drizzle until Sunday ............. and then snow.


----------



## The Doug

Temperature should hit 14 today. Up in the sky, is something I believe they call "the sun". I wish I had my camera with me, so I could get some images of this phenomenon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Same here The Doug. This strange glowing orb. It requires the use of darkened lenses. Whatever it is, I'll worship it!


----------



## SINC

Awoke to a fresh covering of snow and it is forecast to come down today, tomorrow and Saturday before it quits. -2 on the way to 4 in a stiff breeze makes it feel like winter all over again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still fog and freezing drizzle. Things are starting to coat over with ice.


----------



## SINC

The snow is continuing, so heavy to the south of us that most schools have been closed for the day and highway travel is not allowed in some areas. We are on the northern edge and seem to get a mix of rain and snow.


----------



## MacDoc

The back office.....aka hammock is now open for the *summer.* 
Just plain glorious out - I actually think I got a sunburn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great office, MacDoc. I never pictured air and water in the GTA as being that clean. Fog, strong winds, freezing drizzle, over 100 fishing boat stuck out in the ice in the North Atlantic ................ and snow predicted for this weekend. Typical springtime weather here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, hopefully my son will be able to get out of Calgary tomorrow. He has a noon flight back to St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Artistic licence


----------



## Dr.G.

I see your point, MacDoc. Still, it would be nice to get some of that sunshine and warmth here. 1C and strong cold winds off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## MacDoc

Believe me the warmth and sun and blue sky were all there today - still here and if I hop into the hot tub I can even exceed the Carribean 

You WILL live on a cold Atlantic rock


----------



## Dr.G.

"You WILL live on a cold Atlantic rock." Yes, MacDoc, lots of rocks, lots of cold, but the people are strong and friendly, and the air is fresh. Paix, mon ami.

http://www.mopdah.com/atlantic/IMG_0015_sml.jpg
http://www.mopdah.com/atlantic/IMG_0016_sml.jpg
http://www.mopdah.com/atlantic/IMG_0020_sml.jpg
http://www.mopdah.com/atlantic/GLASSMAN_sml.jpg


----------



## SINC

-2 with a wind chill of -12 and more snow falling with a high of only 1. Snow and rain is forecast to continue today through Sunday. Some spring. Coldest April on record in 50 years. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## rgray

A hair below 0 this morning, but headed for +17 (so they say..). Beautiful!


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C headed up to +1C. Might just melt all of the freezing drizzle that has been laying down a sheet of ice overnight. Should get things ready for our snow on Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

says it all


----------



## Dr.G.

Beat you, MacDoc. We are currently at 24C ................. no ............. wait ................. sorry, but it's 2.4C.


----------



## SINC

2 degrees and the snow has turned to rain. Forecast is for the rain to continue all weekend and Monday too with highs around 3. Normal for this date is 15 by the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C here, with rain to start which will turn to snow this weekend. Somehow, Alberta and NL are like bookends ................ keeping all the good weather in the GTA.

Normal temps here are 0C-7C.


----------



## overkill

Blue skies and sun this morning. Going up to 22.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Blue skies and sun this morning. Going up to 22." Same here ............... Seriously, we have 0C and freezing fog here in St.John's at 10:10AM. At least the fog will lift later today .................. when the snow comes. We won't see 22C until at least Canada Day .......... if then.


----------



## SINC

Day five in a row of solid cloud, just above zero, cold winds and driving snow mixed with rain. We might get to 5 today, 10 degrees below normal. Yuk.


----------



## mrjimmy

Lining up to be another spectacular day here in the GTA. Yesterday was short sleeves and today looks to be the same! 

I think I hear my golf clubs calling...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think I hear my golf clubs calling..." Me too, mrjimmy. Of course, they are behind all of my snow shovels ............. and the golf courses still have about a foot of snow on the fairways and greens.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Day five in a row of solid cloud, just above zero, cold winds and driving snow mixed with rain. We might get to 5 today ...." That would be a heatwave here in St.John's. Five days of solid cloud cover? Try a month of April with only 1 1/3 days of sunshine!!! Still, our bad weather is causing great weather for the folks in the GTA, which is all that matters in Canada.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Still, our bad weather is causing great weather for the folks in the GTA, which is all that matters in Canada.


Thanks for recognizing that Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

You're welcome, mrjimmy. The lows in Alberta and here in NL are bringing great weather to the GTA. Of course, if an day or so, Alberta will be getting good weather ............... but our weather will be getting worse. So, your good weather should continue. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Make way for the heatwave!!!!!!!!!! We might hit 7C here in St.John's next week. Of course, that is the average high for this time of year, but we have been way below our average highs for all of April. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and just as nice a summer day as could be. Only April you say.....pity 

The hammock got a solid early season work out today.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, if you spot me a "tenfold", we beat you. We hit a high of 2.4C today. Tonight, the snow returns. Pity.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got our first snow of the winter on Nov.22nd (the anniversary of John Kennedy's assassination). Now, five months to the day later, it is again snowing. On Tuesday, the 24th of April, we start our countdown -- one month until May 24th, the offical start of the snow melting. It is the day we celebrate as not only Queen Victoria's birthday, but the date which there is finally LESS than a 50% chance of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and colder than all get out. I've given up on spring. Perhaps summer will be better?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Spring comes to your area from Monday to Wed. of next week, with mid to high teens predicted ................ temps we won't experience until late June, if then. Enjoy, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

But what about Friday and Saturday and Sunday for our first camping trip of the year, oh learned one?


----------



## Dr.G.

Even warmer and sunnier. Lucky you.


----------



## Dr.G.

May 24th weekend brings out the first campers of the year here in NL ..... and the first dozen or so deaths from hypothermia and exposure due to camping in the cold.


----------



## SINC

35,000 BTU furnace = NICE.


----------



## SINC

3 under cloudy skies with rain yet again today. High of 11.


----------



## overkill

Sun, sun and some more sun. Up to 23 today. Very Nice!


----------



## MacDoc

Currently a lovely 15 degrees -sunny - soft breeze - heading to 23 - house windows wide open - birds having a song fest.
Have not had the heat on for 3 days now. ( tho the 8 core MacPro is a furnace unto itself  )

The only tree showing signs of real blossoming - looks like a 60' forsythia - anyone recognise it? It looks quite yellow froma distance - more than the photo shows.


----------



## overkill

16 right now with rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

1.6C right now with snow on its way.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah too bad about the rain - gorgeous out right now - perfect spring morning - think I'll get coffee and sit outside for a bit while it's still dry


----------



## SINC

Glorious sunshine for the first time in over 10 days. A very heavy frost last night. Enough so our daughter will have to scrape her windshield this morning. +1 and headed up to 14 today with scattered showers this afternoon, then 18 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The good news is that the hail has now stopped. The bad news is that it is now snowing.


----------



## SINC

8 on the way to 19 today in the sunshine. This is more like it.


----------



## MacDoc

6 going to 16.
Very night spring morning - sun is coming up - birds are a riot.
Air fresh after quite a nasty strorm blew through.


----------



## rgray

+3, very bright - lovely spring morning... 

going to 16, supposedly bright and clear all day.


----------



## overkill

High of 16 today with lots of sun.


----------



## mrjimmy

The rain here yesterday was intense. The sky went dark like the middle of August and a deluge of water came forth. Forked lightening slamming into buildings, sirens wailing, coffee cups and chip wrappers collecting like archipelagos in dirty pools of rain water. Ahh spring has arrived!

Today it is calm and sunny again but much cooler. This feels right.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah today was just about perfect weather. :clap:
Looks good for tomorrow too. Tulips just about to bust out.
Just a great forecast all week - in the mid teens all week and a bit of April showers on Thursday.


----------



## SINC

Not much sun here today kept temp to our present of 16. The real plus is all the kids out playing in yards on both sides of the house. Their happy shouts defines spring for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The real plus is all the kids out playing in yards on both sides of the house. Their happy shouts defines spring for me." This is so very true, Sinc. Same here, except the kids were having fun playing in the snow. The last snowmen of the year (we hope) were being built today. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Evening is starting to cool off. Down to 6 tonight. Possible rain tomorrow and Friday


----------



## SINC

Still 15 here at 7:30 p.m.


----------



## SINC

A clear calm morning at 7 on the way to 16 today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey and cool. Probably what most boomers want to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow forecast for tonight. I told my neighbor not to put her snow shovels away, but would she listen to me?????? No. She is from Vancouver and figures that defying the wrath of the Snow gods is nonsense. She just put out some bedding plants where the snow has melted from next to her house. Is she in for a shock.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's snowing now, with no end in sight.


----------



## MacDoc

April showers today but glorious spring weather

•••

It's all that "African Embroidery" you are indulging in Dr. G....Ma Nature wagging her finger at you.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Ma Nature wagging her finger at you". MacDoc, Mother Nature was buried under a snow drift back in Feb. when we received 83cm of snow blown every which way by 113kp/h winds. When the snow melts, a search and rescue team will see what is left of her remains. She is still under about a meter of snow, with more being piled on top tonight.


----------



## mrjimmy

It seems as though the weather has resorted to dangling the carrot of sunny days once again.

Damp, grey and cold until Sunday.

Although there are, according to the amount of birds, lots of delicious worms around.


----------



## overkill

Rain and 14 today.


----------



## SINC

A glorious sunny morning at 4 on the way to 19 today. Possible showers tomorrow and Sunday with highs of 13. Great weekend for the start of camping season. Back on Sunday.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunshine, here sunshine-sunshine-sunshine (it generally works for the cat).


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow has started to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

15cm of snow and now it is being coated by freezing rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Summertime...when the livin' is easy.....










'cept it's only April.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Summertime...when the livin' is easy....." 
Wintertime and the shovelling is frustrating ....


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing drizzle this morning, with rain and freezing rain forecast until early May.


----------



## SINC

10 with light cold winds and rain forecast for this afternoon. The leaves are just coming out on the trees, so the rain will help.


----------



## MacDoc

It was too hot in the back office - had to retreat inside - 23 air temp - much warmer in the full sun...
Too much too early.


----------



## Dr.G.

"10 with light cold winds and rain forecast for this afternoon. The leaves are just coming out on the trees, so the rain will help." Sinc, once again we are nearly the same. It is 1C here with strong cold winds and freezing rain forecast for this afternoon. The leaves are nowhere near coming out because there are no buds ............ only ice coating the branches of the trees. Amazing how two provinces could be so similar in weather. Maybe it is due to the fact that there are nearly as many Newfoundlanders and Labradorians living in Alberta now as there are Newfoundlanders and Labradorians living in NL now.


----------



## overkill

Nice evening for a walk, around 15 outside by the lake. Moon was slipping through the clouds.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees perfect spring morning - sun out - mild breeze heading to 17.

Not so hot......better back office weather


----------



## mrjimmy

Perfect spring morning is right! Doors and windows wide open. Glorious! 

Perfect night for a baseball game


----------



## SINC

Must be a huge system. 1 here on the way to 17 in the sunshine as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a bit of sun forecast for May 7th. Let us hope.


----------



## MacDoc

The back office - give you something to look forward to 










18 a perfect spring day. Trees busting out all over - I bet the tulips are out this week,


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 15 with showers today. Rain is forecast for Wednesday right through Saturday with temps in the low teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog forecast until at least next week. We might get a few early morning flurries on a few of these days as the temps dip below 0C and the highs get to be no higher than 5C. The only advantage of this weather is that there will be no drought this summer ............... that is, if we get a summer. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

"Rain, drizzle and fog forecast until at least next week." That is our forecast too Dr. G. Sounds very similar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, the difference is that your temps will be in the mid to high teens with rain. Our may get up to a high of 7C, with lows under 0C for a few nights, which means morning snow. 

I am just now being able to see the seat of my Aiderondack chair in the back garden, which is the only upside of the rain/drizzle and fog. One more foot of snow to go and then we start Spring in early June. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Our only chilly day - rain and 10 was the high but what a week to come. 14 tomorrow and sun all week climbing to 20 on the weekend.

Tulips just about out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 4C here this evening. Thick fog even with the rain means havoc with the airlines. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Lots of sun on the way, carrying right into next Monday. Nice temperatures as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of rain here, with more on the way, carrying right into next Monday. Cold temperatures as well.


----------



## MacDoc

Too sweet a forecast for words


----------



## mrjimmy

To quote Mr. Denver (John, not Bob),

Sunshine on my shoulder makes me happy. (sung like a bad night at Karoke).


----------



## SINC

6 with showers on the way to 16 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with drizzle, on the way down to -1C and freezing drizzle or light snow.


----------



## MacDoc

Now this was a puzzle - nice sunny day - in the mid teens but damn a size large butterfly just flitted into the backyard.

Dark wings with a trailing edge of lighter colour

This one it would appear from looking on google. But that seems awfully early 
A morning cloak.










Hmmm did a bit of reading and they are around this time of year. Going to enjoy my backyard tree top viewpoint. Much new to see. Anyways really added to a lovely spring day. Warm sun, crisp air.

Oh big bumblebee too just wandered into the kitchen....shooed him out. Need all the bees these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, they are finding some strange birds as the snow slowly melts here in St.John's. Experts feel that they were blown here in early January when it hit 16C on a day when 100kp/h winds blew in from the southwest. It is assumed that these birds blew in with the storm and then froze to death, in that they normally fly no further north than the New Jersey.


----------



## MacDoc

We had a flamingo hanging around S Ontario for a while many years back apparently a victim of the same type of big wind from the south.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is an amazing story, MacDoc. That flamingo was really off it flight path.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I was trying to find a reference on line - only one I could find was unconfirmed in New York in 1978 but we all went down to Lake Erie and had a look. People thought it might be a zoo escape but that was discounted. Stuck in my head as a "twitcher".
Likely to get back into that more now with my birds eye viewpoint.


----------



## Dr.G.

We get strange birds and butterflies that are blown here due to the hurricane force winds from the south west and west.


----------



## SINC

I just looked out the window and I think someone has moved us to St. John's.

Thick fog and 6 on the way to 10 with heavy rain today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and mild. Birds chirping, buds bursting, tulips trumpeting. 

I'm taking some time off and I'm going for a walk. Or the track, we'll see...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I just looked out the window and I think someone has moved us to St. John's." Sinc, we won't see temps of 10C until mid-May. We have hit our high of 5C for the day, and now face freezing rain tonight and tomorrow, with snow over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada has changed its forecast for St.John's. Now, we have snow predicted for tonight, Friday, all weekend and possibly into next week.


----------



## SINC

We made 10 but it feels much colder with wind and heavy rain, at times enough to interrupt satellite service.


----------



## overkill

Just came in from a nice walk by the lake. 15 outside right now with nothing but sun. No clouds in sight. Think I may go out for a rollerblade as well.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmm a mite too warm










and Just for Dr. G - first of the season for us


----------



## Dr.G.

"I may go out for a rollerblade as well." My neighbor is waxing her cross-country skies for the impending snowfall. She said it will be great skiing in Churchill Park, starting tomorrow. At one point this winter, the snow was so deep in Churchill Park, that a children's sliding pond was completely covered by snow. Now, just as we were nearly down to the bare ground, more snow will keep Spring away for another few weeks.


----------



## MacDoc

A perfect 16 - gorgeous sun......spring unfolds in the backyards.
Just to keep your spirits up Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we won't see that sort of situation until Canada Day. We still have snow all over, with more to come this weekend. 545cm of snow so far this winter.


----------



## MacDoc

I shall keep you supplied with spring visions to ease your purgatorial sojourn. 

a mild 14 in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I shall remember your kindness in July when the GTA is under a smog alert and I am out on my back deck with a warm breeze of clean ocean air surrounding us here in St.John's. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes I shall expect soothing photos of ice bergs.
An invigorating 7 degree- gorgeous sun.

BTW there may be some spectacular meteors in the wee hours of Sunday morning.



> *Bits of Halley's Comet to produce meteor shower*
> 
> 19:51 04 May 2007
> NewScientist.com news service
> Maggie McKee
> 
> Bits of Halley's Comet will streak into the Earth's atmosphere before dawn on Sunday during the peak of the eta Aquarid meteor shower. Although moonlight will make all but the brightest meteors impossible to see, those that are visible may be quite spectacular due to the geometry of the show


http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn11796-bits-of-halleys-comet-to-produce-meteor-shower.html

That included possible earth grazers which given the speed may be very bright. Since it's a very clear forecast for Ontario....might be worth be a night under the stars.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, strangely enough, there are one to two thousand icebergs created each year that float on down towards St. John's. However, due to global warming, they are smaller than icebergs in the past and are not coming by the St. John's harbor. Twillingate is the place to be to see icebergs for the past few years.

We only got an inch or snow overnight, so nothing major. More predicted for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yet another cold and wet morning at 4 with driving rain pushed by 40 to 50 kph winds making it feel like -8. Edmonton had heavy snow that stayed on the ground last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, starting tomorrow, Edmonton shall be getting sunshine and temps in the high teens and low 20's, so no snow will be able to withstand that and remain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A glorious clear and sunny morning at 3 on the way to 18 today. A great day to open all the windows in the land yacht and with a cold beer in hand, watch Tiger Woods try to win the Machovia.


----------



## SINC

Still 12 at nearly 1:00 a.m. We got to 21 today and tomorrow is supposed to be 17, but if it stays this warm all night, we will probably hit 20 or more again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C here this morning in St.John's, with a heavy frost on everything. Not much snow overnight, so we should be grateful.


----------



## mrjimmy

Another gloriously sunny day in Toronto. Green buds and white blossoms adorn the backlane. 26º on Wednesday? That's a bit nutty. I want spring to last awhile...


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I noticed that too nippy last night but 20+ all week during the day, drying out too  I can't believe I need to water this early.
The cool nights have been good for the tulips tho. 
Air is clear tho - no muggy stuff. :clap:
Thoughts of motorcycle....hmmm


----------



## mrjimmy

Not to rub it in but I actually had to cut the grass yesterday. This, I think, was the earliest ever.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah all the neighbours cut theirs.....I have no mower at the moment - trying to decide whether to hire the same guy that does next door or get one of the cordless electrics.
May 24th long weekend is the normal planting weekend for this area - not this year.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 11 on the way to 17 today with cloud cover and sunny periods this afternoon. Many of our neighbours were cutting their lawns here as well this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

May 24th is usually the last day of snow here in St.John's. Then the real melting of winter's snow takes place. We are getting more snow overnight, so it just keeps coming and coming and coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadian Tire has a special on snow shovels and salt at our local CT stores. I fear they know something that we don't know.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Canadian Tire has a special on snow shovels and salt at our local CT stores. I fear they know something that we don't know.


Dr.G., that's a good sign. Never a sale when there's demand.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, if only. However, the "special" is for a price that is twice what shovels and salt usually sell for during the winter. Thus, the demand is so great that they are able to double the price of these items. Snowblowers are still selling at a good pace, with about nine being sold each day for the past few weeks.


----------



## mrjimmy

I see. Not a special for you, a special _for them..._

Not so special.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it's a special for them, with the sudden rush for anything needed to combat the snow and ice. Stores have given up on Spring fashions, and have even skipped over Summer clothing and have resorted to restock Winter clothing. The economy is booming except for the stores which sell bedding plants. This year, at the rate we are going, our growing season will be about 13 days that are warm enough and dry enough to grow anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, watch the end of the CBC National news to see what our weather is still like. There is a fine piece about cod farming and it will give you an idea of how much snow was still here last week, which was before we had two more snow storms ................ which is not including what is just starting now.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> mrj, if only. However, the "special" is for a price that is twice what shovels and salt usually sell for during the winter. Thus, the demand is so great that they are able to double the price of these items. Snowblowers are still selling at a good pace, with about nine being sold each day for the past few weeks.


Dr.G. the Maritimes are in for 23 to 28 degree C temperatures for the morrow that should be the next weather in St. John's. Perhaps if concentrated and carefully conserved that kind of heat, when it arrives, shall surpass the poor sledding weather that passes for spring in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, sadly, the Maritimes are the provinces of PEI, NB and NS. NL is the 4th province of the four Atlantic Provinces. We are in the grips of another non-Spring/prolonged Winter. One year, it was 4C on the 4th of July. This could be another one of those non-Spring/non-Summer years. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

16 as I sit in the back forty with all the screens open.


----------



## Dr.G.

1.6C and I sit inside and stoke the woodstove just in case the sleet that is starting to fall now brings down the power lines.


----------



## MacDoc

Woke up with what felt like mid summer allergies. Heading to 26 today and 27 on Thursday. Air is starting to lose the crispness overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. MacDoc, we don't get those sorts of temps in mid-July. Lucky you. No allergies here today. Yesterday's snow was covered up by sleet. It is now 0C, so the snow/sleet is slowly being washed away by rain.


----------



## mrjimmy

These temps are pretty odd for TO as well. I think I may need to wash out the central air.

My allergies are crazy this year as well. I woke up in the morning with watery eyes and a voice like Peter Brady with laryngitis.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, come to St.John's. Nothing is in bloom or even near being in bloom. The poor crocus that came out last week have been killed off by the snow, sleet and hail. It feels like early Dec. rather than early May. I have allergies as well, but this year, I doubt anything will grow enough to have any effect upon me. We shall see.

Good luck.


----------



## SINC

10 and headed up to 21 in the sun today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got up to 1C now, because all of the ice which was coating the trees and roofs of houses and cars are now falling off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing how the other three Atlantic Provinces are breaking records for the high temps they are experiencing, while here in NL, we broke a record set back in 1947 for the record cold temps we experienced last night. Halifax will get up to 28C and we will be lucky here in St.John's to get over 6C. Strange.


----------



## MacDoc

Well this sucks big time. 28 today  and smog alerts all across Southern Ontario.

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...smog_advisory_070508/20070508?hub=TorontoHome

Woke this am coughing when the air mass came in from the south. Hard on the eyes.
Yucky late summer sky look all day - even up as far as Ottawa - everyone was out at the cafe's in Ts and shorts even after the sun went down. The air was better in Ottawa but still far from springlike - still nice to eat on the patio.

If this keeps up we'll bust all the smog records. 
It's STILL a muggy 18 at 2 am. Had the a/c on all the way to Ottawa and back.









Toronto's skyline as seen Tuesday, May 8, 2007.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and raining at 4 on the way to only 10. The wind is driving the rain at 25, gusting to 35 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife brought us some warm weather from SK. It is 12C and sunny at just after 9AM. Amazing.


----------



## mrjimmy

Summer is coming fast and furious. Slow down a bit for spring! The crabapple trees haven't even blossomed yet.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> My wife brought us some warm weather from SK. It is 12C and sunny at just after 9AM. Amazing.


Dr.G., I wonder how much the salt and shovels are now.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, Can. Tire is scrambling to try and get out some gardening tools and soil in the place taken up by the snowblowers and shovels. I took a chance and put away 3 of my shovels. I still have 5 outside just in case. Back in 1959, we received 25cm of snow on this date. Still, at 18C at nearly 1PM, I don't expect too much snow today. May 24th is traditionally the last day when we can expect more than a few inches of snow, which is the day I put away my snow shovels. In about a months time, the buds will be out and the last of the snow melted. Tulip leaves are just now coming through the soil top now that the snow has melted in places and the frozen soil has thawed. We may just get tulips by Canada Day yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Subtropical Storm Andrea is headed our way. Very strong winds and lots of rain predicted for Saturday.


----------



## SINC

A dull and dreary 5 with 30 kph winds driving frequent showers. Not a nice day to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, sounds like our weather up until today, except we had colder temps and stronger winds. The wind is strong today as well, but with 19.5C temps, it is a warm wind. Most of the snow in the garden has melted, with some help by me with throwing it out on to the street in the full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax is under an air quality alert due to the smog and smoke from the GTA and the US. 

Environment Canada - Atlantic Canada ground-level ozone forecast

Air pollution prompts health advisory

With our winds here in St. John's from the southwest for the next day or so, we are next in line for this polution. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

25 degrees - muggy and smoggy - not enough breeze either - smog does not seem quite so potent or my anti-histamines are working better. 

Overheads fans are just keeping it liveable.
There is a point in having a MacMini running in the room instead of a 8 core  ....in the summer that is. Nice a cosy in the winter.

A HUGE thunderstorm would do wonders. 
This heat this early with no rain will be tough on farmers.

Well my nose knows apparently - not so bad here today - this for Mississauga










Useful site for Ontario for local readings
http://www.airqualityontario.com/reports/summary.cfm


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's is still in the green zone. Please keep this smog on your side of the country, SVP. Merci. 

Environment Canada: Air Quality for St.John's and Clarenville and Avalon, Bonavista, Burin Peninsulas Newfoundland


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds and 13C at going on 9AM. It won't get much warmer today, and we might get some rain, but the last of the snow is melting away, so I am not complaining. 

There is a bit of an ocean breeze, so the air is fresh. We don't get Spring here in St.John's, but at least we don't get any sort of smog.


----------



## MacDoc

Air quality well in the green zone now :clap: after a gentle and much welcome rain overnight - soft if warm spring morning - 16 degrees going to 24 - cloud should keep it liveable tho the neighbour had the a/c running all day yesterday.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 15 with scattered cloud. Outlook for the next week is sunny and temps in the high teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at noon with a few scattered showers to wash away the last (we hope) of the winter's snow. In a few weeks, with a bit of sun, things will start to blossom. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at nearly 8AM. Beautiful sunshine and clean air, with a touch of ocean breeze. Finally, a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Same here at 9 this morning Dr. G. on the way to a nice 21 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Just a perfect spring morning - very clear air - 14 going to 24. :clap:


----------



## rgray

*A beautiful Fundy morning...*

View attachment 3117


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny afternoon, with 16C temps and full sunshine here as well, rgray. Of course, this is St.John's, NL and not Saint John, NB, which makes this fine weather more amazing. The last of winter's snow has melted around my property, so I should declare this the first day of Spring. However, temps are going down to 0C by tomorrow, with rain, so we could get some more snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unbelievable 18C at just after 11AM, with a bit of sunshine. The last of the snow just melted away off of my property, so now we wait for the tulips to show their heads, and for the grass to start growing. 0C and sleet was predicted for tonight, but we have a long way to go until that happens. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmm - says it's 14, high is 14 - it's only 9.40 am.

odd. Sun, sun and more sun. Gonna be a dry May by the looks of it.


----------



## SINC

7 and headed up to 17 in the sunshine today. Leaves bursting out everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked at the weather report. Snow is predicted for Monday, at least here in St.John's. Nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few hours ago, it was 17C ............. and now we are down to 3C. High for tomorrow ........... 2C ............. with snow forecast for tomorrow night on into Monday. I still have my snow tires on, so I shall be the one to laugh last, if Springtime snow is a laughing matter.


----------



## MacDoc

15 but it feels chillier. Sunny, dry - busy - I HATE going out on Saturday tho it is very pretty with all the blossoms - small snow drift of blossoms in the drive way.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, as it gets colder here in St.John's (2C now), we shall other sorts of small snow drifts to contend with by tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Still 16 here and the Lilacs have formed blossoms that should appear in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor has a beautiful lilac bush ........... which is now covered in freezing drizzle. "Lilacs in July" as goes the Gordon Lightfoot song.


----------



## SINC

Still 14 at 10:00 p.m. and another nice one coming up tomorrow, just for Moms.


----------



## SINC

6 degrees at 5:22 a.m. and headed to 15 today. Happy Mother's Day to all you Moms.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 4 degrees tho much sun. Nice all week with a bit of cloud and warm on Tuesday 23.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and lots of sunshine this morning. However, it won't get much warmer, and snow is predicted for tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow clouds are rolling in, with snow predicted to start at midnight and continue into tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Still 17 here at 7:00 p.m. as we leave for our evening stroll. Higher temps for the next few days, getting to 25 by Wednesday.


----------



## MacDoc

A surprising 13 at 9 pm. Nice day. Bit of time in the back office - bright sun. Warm and cloudy coming up - some rain would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first light snowflakes are starting to fall. One can only speculate how much shall be on the ground comes the morning. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

7 degrees this early am - not so warm today but 27 tomorrow -


----------



## mrjimmy

After days and days of straight sunshine the one day I want it to be sunny and it's not. Grrrrrr.....


----------



## SINC

6 this morning under a beautiful clear blue sky and headed up to 17 today in the sunshine.


----------



## overkill

10 outside right now with some partly cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit our high of 2C today, and now we wait for the snow. Not sure how much will fall -- from flurries to 20cm could happen. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15 and partial cloud at 2:00 p.m. We may beat our high of 17 if the sun returns full force.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, we won't see the sun until next week.


----------



## MacDoc

Geez 28 and thunderstorms predicted


----------



## SINC

Nice evening for a walk at 16. 26 by Wednesday. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

18 already at 5 am and a big light show on to the south west.
Need the rain tho.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 21 today and 26 tomorrow. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

Very warm and muggy - 'nother storm cell rumbling - the one this morning was pretty severe. Van external temp reading 29....ides of May


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc, surely you don't consider this muggy. I'm thinking of the days when the minute you walk out of the shower you are pouring sweat.


----------



## imactheknife

WOW now this is a spring storm in Guelph....WOOWEE....like a hurrincane man...thunder and lightning....high winds....and RAIN like a gyser...glad I am inside.....


----------



## MacDoc

We're just getting the Guelph Express now.... fresher air behind the storm front.

The cleaning lady was complaining about not having the air on earlier - it was really bad. Feels nice now.
The rain this morning was a real deluge around 6 pm but short lived. Wind levels surprised me. This cell tonight not so strong.

Thought it was pretty nasty front.



> The situation had been a bit more severe in areas close to London, where *heavy tornado warnings* had been initially issued before being lifted.


 

More tonight - air is wonderful tho.


----------



## mrjimmy

That was a lot of rain! Right up until sunrise this morning.

The leaves and grass seem to have doubled overnight. Also the mosquitos  . It's amazing what a little water can do.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear morning at 12 on the way to 26 today. We're heading for Elk Island national park for a couple of days to enjoy it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle and 5C going up to 7C. Then, it will clear tonight with the temps going to 0C. Thus, if we are going to get any real snow, it will be overnight. If not, by the end of this weekend, our winter will be officially OVER. Finally!!!!!!!


----------



## MacDoc

Knew it was a nassssty.



> *Twister confirmed in violent thunderstorms*
> A severe thunderstorm pummeled much of southern Ontario on Tuesday night, dropping gumball-sized hail on some regions and even generating an F-1 tornado.
> 
> Environment Canada Meteorologist Geoff Coulson said the twister touched down between Mitchell and Monkton in Perth County north of Stratford. He added that the tornado had winds between 120 and 150 kilometres an hour


 

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo..._thunderstorm_070516/20070516?hub=TorontoHome

Much cooler now - 9 and rainy. Just fine...it was looking way too dry for May.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with showers and 7 on the way to only 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 3C at 6PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Odd day - glorious sun and 17 but felt cold all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Odd day - absolutely no sun and 3C but did not feel cold all day. Maybe it was the fog in the air???


----------



## SINC

Only 4 now and a cold 9 tomorrow with yet more scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 2C and thick fog at 130AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

2 with 35 kph winds making it feel like -5 out there in driving rain. The sun is supposed to appear later with a high of 16 today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog lifted, and now it is cloudy but an amazingly warm and humid 18.6C at just after 11AM.


----------



## rgray

View attachment 3159

Sucks, blows and bites... for a long weekend...


----------



## overkill

My dad's wireless weather station that he has running at his trailer states that it is 20.1 C and the win is from the SE (nope wait SW now) at 2.5km/h.

I love this little device.


----------



## rgray

overkill said:


> My dad's wireless weather station that he has running at his trailer states that it is 20.1 C and the win is from the SE (nope wait SW now) at 2.5km/h.
> 
> I love this little device.


Can you tell us a little more about the device, pls. What? How wireless - strictly speaking a thermometer is wireless, ie without wires...  Linky?


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an Oregon Scientific wireless device. The transmitter is on my north-facing wall outside, away from the sun so I get an accurate reading of the air temps, not the heat of the sun. The received in just in front of me here in my home office. Currently 19.5C and cloudy at just after 1PM here in St.John's.


----------



## overkill

rgray said:


> Can you tell us a little more about the device, pls. What? How wireless - strictly speaking a thermometer is wireless, ie without wires...  Linky?


Here you go: Canadian Tire Link


----------



## overkill

Rain rain, go away, please come back another day


----------



## SINC

The frost is on the pumpkin here this morning (that is if there were a pumpkin) at -2. Am glad we put all the potted plants in the heated garage last night and did not plant any of the trays we purchased and won't until June 1 for this very reason. Struggling to get to 9 today despite clear skies at sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of wet snow overnight, but the sleet and rain washed it away by dawn. A cold 2C with a strong wind off of the Atlantic makes this a woodstove day.

Gather round doxies and you shall hear of the midnight ride of Paul Revere.


----------



## MacDoc

11 - heading to 28 later and 30  tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we'll send you some of our freezing drizzle to take away the smog from the GTA, especially with those temps, which we don't even get in July.


----------



## MacDoc

Radio calling for 32!!!..and smog city.... 

It's very nice right now.


----------



## SINC

Currently 4 with a low of 0 with rain or snow tonight and 15 tomorrow. Goofy weather indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with freezing drizzle on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C, but going up to 10C. Clear blue skies and a nice ocean breeze to keep the air clean and sweet. I would like some of the southern Ontario warmth, but not the smog.


----------



## overkill

16 right now and going up to 30. going to feel like 36.


----------



## Dr.G.

OVerkill, this is HOT.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning under scattered cloud with a 60% chance of showers and a high of only 13 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and still very sunny at nearly 11AM. It will only warm up a few more degrees, but it is a great day to do the wash and put everything outside on the line.


----------



## MacDoc

22 out already - really ugly and muggy- got shopping done early.
A/C on - gonna be a bad two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a gentle breeze and plenty of sunshine. We are able to open up the windows at long last and let in some fresh air. MacDoc, what is A/C?


----------



## Bolor

Temps hit 31 yesterday and will be 32 today ... around 37 with humidex. Tomorrow will be a comfortable 22 and sunny again


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, at least you don't have any smog. 37C with the humidex would nearly be an all-time high for St.John's. It once hit 38C with the humidex, but that did not last more than an hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool but quiet 7C tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

33 today - ugh
















It was hard to breathe all day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Last week, the morning sun streaming through our windows was golden. Today, it's orange. Not a healthy sunkist-like orange. It's a kind of burnt orange. 

Last week, the morning air was crisp and smelled of lilacs and dew. This morning it smells of smoke stacks and congested highways.

They say later today a real rain will come and wash all this scum off the streets.

Yuck.


----------



## MacDoc

20 already on the way to 28 and sucky air quality as well. Could use a big bad thunderstorm asap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and a pleasant 10C at 9AM. Might only get up to 13C, but with no wind, that is fine with us. A soft breeze comes off of the ocean to keep the air cool and crisp and clean. In that I have asthma, I could not survive long in the GTA on smog alert days.


----------



## SINC

4 under sunny skies on the way to 17 today.


----------



## overkill

14 right now with some sun and clouds, going up to 22 for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday's thick fog in the evening has given way to light fog and drizzle. Might hit 9C today if we are lucky.


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice normal May day - 'bout time. 15 going to 22 - mixed sun and clouds.
Back office time to finish FDR.







:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and foggy. Once, the air quality index here in St.John's got up into the 30's due to an extrememly dry summer and a forest fire in Pippy Park that got out of control. We had about two days of poor air quality. Then, the rain came and put the fire out, and the winds came in off of the ocean bringing fresh clean air to bring us back into the green zone. As an aside, the area that was burned over by the fire was turned into a children's park and a golf course in that are of Pippy Park.


----------



## SINC

14 at mid morning on the way to 21 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those are nice temps. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 1AM. It is actually nice outside as the clouds drift away.


----------



## SINC

Still 20 at nearly 10:00 p.m. and nice to sit outside this evening.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to 19 with light rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C at nearly 9AM. It was very sunny a few hours ago, but now it is cloudy. Still, all of our snow is now gone and the buds are coming out on the trees.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey and damp. Light rain falling. Ahhh, spring has returned. Where has all the pollution gone?


----------



## MacDoc

Damp...DAMP .....he says......bloody soaking is what it is!!!!!..specially when you're outside on a motorcycle  

That was quite the little squall that blew through. Blew the bike off the kickstand  one tail light gone....and left us all drenched.
Even the cars on the 403 nearby were pulled over.

Memories of youth - driving home soaked to the bone - fortunately only a few k this time.

Smells wonderful out - a very nice May day. 19 and ....damp.

Hot tub time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night, with no wind and 8C temps. The stars are out and all is peaceful.


----------



## SINC

We got a few cool showers today but it is still 18. Hard to beat that after 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise and now, sunny blue skies, no wind and 7C, and it's not even 8AM yet.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to only 15 under partly cloudy skies today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Ahhh, the golden sunshine is back. The pollution must be in Ohio snapping up some Memorial Day bargains.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and sunny, with a light breeze off of the Atlantic to keep the Ohio/GTA pollution away.


----------



## MacDoc

No bad air here - glorious rain washed day.










20 degrees heading to 22 - love spring ......more heat on Thurs tho 29 predicted,


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you gif with the air quality reading is actually what a high reading would be here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

11 under sunny skies on the way to 19 today and the high 20s the rest of the week. We might even get to 30 on the weekend,


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and rain. This has been one of the wettest and coolest month of May in recorded history here in St.John's. After 18 1/2 feet of snow this winter, you would think we would have some nice weather. It won't be getting higher than 8C for the rest of the month, so in May, we have had only four days in double digits. The only advantage is that we shall have plenty of water to see us through any dry period in July.


----------



## MacDoc

14 heading to 29.
Luckily I'll be north of the city half the day. At least the aq is good.







:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 4C for the whole day. We might get a bit of sunshine and 10C on Friday. Thus, this will be the wettest and coolest June in recorded history here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morning, but a cool breeze at only 4. High today of 23 should make for a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It stopped raining and we have hit our high for the day of 4.2C. Tonight, freezing fog is forecast.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr G, sometimes I miss the cool temputures, but usually after a hot spell....I hope things warm up out there....

Look what your missing in Ontario....don't take a deep breath..

http://www.airqualityontario.com/reports/forecast_today.cfm

I miss Alberta for the cleaner air and the more moderate UV readings...Ontario seems high all of the time...


----------



## Dr.G.

I grew up in New York City, but what the GTA is getting these days is far worse than what we got in NYC, even in the days of leaded gasoline. 3C at just after 10AM, but I was out walking a few of my dogs and the air is clear and clean smelling, with a hint of the ocean freshness to lighten the spirits .......... as it goes down to 0C overnight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and muggly ( muggy ugly ) - got to 29 today - AQ was not so bad.
Shoulda turned the air on early - cooking inside now.

Maybe go out on a cruise on the bike to cool off after the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C as freezing drizzle is now falling just outside of St.John's. We shall slip and slide all the way to June if this keeps up.


----------



## mrjimmy

The complete opposite in TO. High humidity this morning and what I think is the sun behind all the 'Ohio Haze'™. I guess it's time to fire up the AC and put the furnace to bed. Although wait, cooler in a few days...hmmm


----------



## SINC

11 this morning under clear blue skies and a light breeze. High for today and every day through next Tuesday is 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and a nutual haze brought about by the cold Atlantic Ocean breezes coming on shore to the "warm" land here in St.John's. Actually, I love fog, but it is very chilly outside at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Residents of St. John's — like other parts of Newfoundland and Labrador — have been dealing with a cold, wet spring. The average temperature in May has been 5.5 C." CBC.com


----------



## MacDoc

Still 23 and muggly......no relief in sight either. Very hard to breathe.








..yuck.


----------



## Dr.G.

2.3C and a clear cool chill to the air at nearly 1230AM. Paix, mes amis. Bon soir.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 6C at nearly 9AM ............. going up to nearly 9C by nearly 6PM. We're having a heat wave .............


----------



## SINC

At 14, we're half way to our high of 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 9C and we are just past noon. If the sun should break through the thick clouds, we might get to 10C!!!!!!!! Heatwave ............. heatwave ....... heatwave ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Future Shop has a "gate crasher" sale this weekend for air conditioners. It is predicted to hit 14C with sunshine on Monday. The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary has asked the RCMP for help in controlling the mobs they predict at the store on Sat/Sun. People are already lining up and the sale is still just over 19 hours away. The news has this initial crowd at over 25,000 people. That is 1/4 of the population of the city of St.John's. This could get ugly. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The crowds are now getting even bigger, with an estimated 52,000 people, half the population of St.John's, lined up outside of Future Shop in hopes of getting an air conditioner. Luckily, it will be getting down to 0C tomorrow night, which should thin out the crowds somewhat. The crowd is jovial and people are singing and sharing stories of this past winter. Not sure what will happen if they only have a few air conditioners for sale once the 14C temps hit on Monday. I hear that things will be getting a "bit" warmer in central and western Canada, so it the air conditioners are sent out there, things could get a bit tense. The last major riot here in St.John's was back on April 5th, 1932, when "responsible government" and self-rule was taken away from Newfoundland and transferred back to England. We shall see.

Image:Colonial riot 500.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Ships have been sailing in to the port of St.John's laden with thousands upon thousands of air conditioners. After years of Newfoundlanders and Labradorians going to the aid of other provinces, be it sending water bombers to help with a forest fire, or aid workers to help with a flood, or snow plows and drivers to help out with blizzards in other parts of Canada, Canadians are opening up their hearts to us in our time of need. Record high temps of 14C are predicted for Monday, the highest recorded temp since 1878 .... the day of the great June heat wave. To avoid a disaster as happened back then, the people of Canada have said "thank you from a grateful people" to the citizens of St.John's. No home will be without a working air conditioner as we confront these deadly temps next week.

Having been born and raised in New York City, and coming to St.John's from five years in the State of Georgia, the heat and humidity will not be traumatic for me. I am donating my air conditioner to a local old age home. Still, we are grateful for your understanding and support in our impending time of need. Merci, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## imactheknife

I will send you one direct from Ontario...with remote and all

I know what crappy weather is like to DR. G, growing up in Alberta had is's very annoying times, or like a summer that you had one nice weekend to go to the lake....


----------



## SINC

It is 29 as I write this. I escaped to the a/c comfort of the motor home as the house is like an oven. Supposed to be 30 or higher for the weekend through Monday. Whew!


----------



## MacDoc

25 here and still muggy tho a dip in the now "cool tub" has made things better.
A snooze and read in the back office hammock was an end of week treat.
House was way too cold but this inversion is sticking around longr than forecast.

29 today and also tomorrow. Ah I'll go for a cruise on the KLR - at least warm muggy nights are good for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, my wife was born and raised in Alberta (Calgary and Edmonton) and she said that she complained about the weather there ........... until she came to live here in St.John's back in 1994. Thanks for the AC. The doxies will enjoy a bit of coolness, especially the new 8 doxie puppies.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I hear what you are saying. 8C at nearly midnight. Too hot for sleep. Luckily, it is going down to 0C by this time tomorrow as we prepare for the onslaught of 14C and sunshine on Monday. Hopefully, with a nice ocean breeze, the humidex will not get above 15C. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Tongue in cheek or not I'd love some of those "ocean breezes".
19 already heading to 29 - this ugly mess has stalled out completely - allergy city - coughing - hard on the eyes - very enervating.
Supposed to break tomorrow. Can't wait.
Could use a filtered hyperbaric O2 chamber about now.
Have to settle for anti-histamine and coffee.


----------



## SINC

16 at 5:00 a.m. on the way to 29 here today as well. Difference being low humidity, fresh air and clear bright blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, beautiful ocean breezes this morning. 9C at not even 9AM. Luckily, tonight's 0C will cool things down so we may all sleep comfortably. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine here as well, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C now with temps falling to 0C tonight, with a high of 5C for tomorrow will now have to cool us for the onslaught of 15C and sunny on Monday. Those increased temps over the predicted high of 14C will be the warmest temps for early June since the late 18th century.


----------



## Dr.G.

My digital thermometer is recording 10.1C at 9:18AM, which makes this the hottest June 2nd morning in recorded history here in St.John's. Keep in mind that St.John's is North America's oldest city. People are starting to hose down their lawns and each other to cool down.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are managing to hang in there with a low green range in the Air Quality Index. Monday's heatwave could bring a surge into the mid-green range with all of the air conditioners going at full blast. We shall see.

Environment Canada: Air Quality for St.John's and Clarenville and Avalon, Bonavista, Burin Peninsulas Newfoundland


----------



## mrjimmy

Muggy this morning. Yesterday, driving downtown, you could barely make out the skyline. Just a lovely faint grey blue. Very Impressionistic and poisonous.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Just a lovely faint grey blue. Very Impressionistic and poisonous." A unique statement, mrj ............... scary, but unique. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah got worse mid day - 30 again and muggly. They upped the forecast - clearly this is a stalled inversion.
worst aq of the season I think










and idjits are running gas mowers.


----------



## imactheknife

I Don't know how you do it but I couldn't. I like Guelph and being higher up than Toronto through to Niagra falls. I was in Dundas going over an August job and I took these snaps towards Hamilton.....YUCKY....sorry Hamilton gets the bad rap again but thats as far as I got today....well Burlington was Grose too but thats all around lake Ontario....

Guelph isn't better than the lower escarpment? thats frightening....I will be moving when Kates done school...it doesn't seem as smoggy or hazy up here though...


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 3C and going down to 0C. Possibly some snow over night, but only dawn will tell that tale. Strong winds out of the north northwest brings the windchill all the way down to -4C, breaking our low temps record set back in 1956. 'Tis the calm before the storm, with temps soaring to 15C on Monday and all the way to 18C by Wednesday. We shall see, shipmates ........ we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with the windchill. Seems strange to have a windchill in June, when everyone else is experiencing a humidex reading.


----------



## SINC

At 8:30 p.m., this is incredible:


----------



## MacDoc

23 degrees at 11 pm......  and the aq is just horrid. Hard on the eyes to step outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might not see those sorts of temps until July .............. in 2011. Snow clouds are forming up above, and 0C outside, so who knows what dawn shall bring.


----------



## MacDoc

The worst part is the humidity - 70% - I'm dripping and the a/c is ON!

Cool tub after the game.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, 72% humidity here, but with strong winds out of the NNW, and snow clouds up above, and 0C temps, air quality is not what worries us here in St.John's. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, blue skies, clean air and 6C at 930AM. We did not have any snow overnight, but there is a frost warning issued for St.John's for tonight. Sadly, the tulips were just starting to come up and hopefully, they shall be spared. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15 here this morning under clear skies and a high of 29 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still just a bit over 6C, going up to a high of 9C. The first major iceberg has come to within a stone's throw from the St.John's harbor. I have not seen it yet, but word on the news has it about the size of a huge church with twin spires.


----------



## overkill

Hot, humid and disgusting!


----------



## SINC

21 at 10:00 a.m. I bet we go over 30 today.


----------



## imactheknife

I just came back from Rollerblading and it's HUMID and sticky...it says it's only 20 degrees though....

My dad will be happy that they are getting nice weather in Alberta...


----------



## SINC

Yep, your Dad will be loving this:


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at just after 3PM. It is sunny, with only a slight seabreeze, so no humidity. Was out mowing the lawn for the first time. With tonight's frost warning, it will be too wet to mow even in tomorrow's predicted 13C with sunshine. The leaves are just now starting to come open. In a few weeks we shall have our trees full of leaves. All in all, a nice day to be outside, where I am typing this on my iBook, compliments of my wi-fi connection.


----------



## MacDoc

AC improving and temperature down to 22 - getting quite nice tho still looks smoggy. Back office read and snooze time.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, when my wife came to live here in St.John's from Calgary, she asked if I had an air conditioner. 12 years later, she understands why that is a useless item. I do have a small fan which we use about a week each year in July.


----------



## MacDoc

Ah a/c finally off - down to 20 a bit of welcome rain chasing me out of the hammock.


----------



## The Doug

25 degrees, heavily overcast, maybe some rain's on the way. The humidex is 31; feels muggy indeed. I wish a breeze would come up...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, our winds from the NNW are bringing in cold Atlantic Ocean air and a heavy frost warning for St.John's tonight. Be careful what you wish for these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Still 26 here at 7:00 p.m. with a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at nearly 11PM here in St.John's, with a frost warning .......... or worse, since there is a chance of showers. So, we could have snow or frost. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A predicted 18C for Wednesday!!!!! Summer arrives early. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Doug you got our mess heading your way - hope it clears sooner that it did here 

18 and that temp projected all week.
Steady gentle rain - one small thunder cell rumbled in the distance.
Just what was needed - :clap: AQ in the green again.


----------



## SINC

A hot uncomfortable night at 24 at 10:00 p.m. The west wall of the house is brick and holds the heat of the day until about 3:00 a.m. All fans blowing to no avail.


----------



## Dr.G.

No heavy frost overnight. Just a slight glaze. A fine sunny blue sky morning right now, with a slight ocean breeze and nearly 10C at nearly 9AM. A nice day for one and all here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny morning at 16 on the way to 27 with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon all. Still a fine sunny day with blue skies and 13.5C, which is probably our high for the day. We shall see. Off to look at the icebergs in about an hour or so. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 15C this afternoon. A gentle breeze off of the ocean make it a pleasant day for iceberg and whale watching. Did not see either, but it was nice to spend a quiet afternoon with my wife.


----------



## SINC

A muggy 28 in mid afternoon with heavy rain expected for the next few days. After all this heat we can use some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C at 7PM. My wife and I had out first BBQ outside. Very civilized.


----------



## SINC

Still 27 at 5:00 p.m. here. Nice night to fire up the old BBQ.


----------



## Bolor

We got a bit of rain


----------



## Dr.G.

That's more than a bit, Bob. Flooding like that is serious. Was anyone hurt?


----------



## Bolor

Fortunately, no. This is isolated to this one area. Not our worse flooding by a long shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have never seen this sort of flooding, Bob. Massive snowfalls, yes, but massive flooding, no.


----------



## MacDoc

Welcome thundershower. Been raining on and off all day. :clap:

In the green in AQ and a very nice 19. Wanna be outside BUT there's this hockey game.....


----------



## SINC

Nearly 1:00 a.m. and it is still 21.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 830AM and it is a nice 8.5C here in St.John's. A sea breeze brings a slight chill to the air, but the sun is out and the air is clear and clean. So, the start to a good day.


----------



## Bolor

cloudy and 2 ... high 8 ... low tonight 0. At least our dry spell is gone and all the forest fires are out. Tomorrow promises to be nicer.


----------



## SINC

17 with bright sun on the way to 23 today. Possible light afternoon or evening showers.


----------



## overkill

Rain has stopped, low clouds and cool 13 outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and a warm 10C outside now at nearly noon.


----------



## The Doug

Temperature 22, humidex 27 (feels worse than that), and we have a severe thunderstorm watch in effect. From my office window the sky looks pretty heavy and dark over the MTL South Shore area. Ooh whee, lotsa lightning...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I'll send you some ocean breezes to cool things off. A quiet 10C still, with clouds and not much wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Only 10 degrees outside - very good air quality with the NW wind direction.
Refreshing break :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Only 10 degrees outside ...." Smile when you say that, Pilgrim. Those are springtime temps for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It started to rain here an hour and twenty minutes ago. The sky just opened up and it poured with howling winds and hail. I am in the motor home listening to it on the roof. I got soaked running in to close the house windows. The streets are covered in water as the storm sewers cannot keep up. The thunder is deafening and satellite TV has been gone since it started. I have never seen satellite disappear for over an hour so It must be one huge system. The odd thing from listening to the radio is that the south side of Edmonton is sunny and clear, only about 20 km away. This is supposed to keep up for the next few days. Good thing I love the sound of rain on a flat roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I love that sound as well. It is 9C with a gentle rain falling at just past 8PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

With tornado warnings issued just now for Morinville some 16 km north and Spruce Grove some 20 km west, it is much more exciting now that residents in those two communities have been ordered to seek shelter in their basements.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been in one large and one small tornado, and I would not want to go through that again.


----------



## SINC

A sunny 11 on the way to a high of 19 and showers later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with 92% humidity and partly sunny. All in all, a very warm summer's day here in St.John's .............. and it's just past 10AM. Records will fall today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at just past 11AM, but the humidity is dropping, now down to 86%. So, with a bit of sun to dry things up from last night's rain, it is shaping up to be a grand summer's day. The wind is warm out of the southwest, which makes it quite pleasant to be outside working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with the humidex at nearly 2PM, breaking a 31 year old record. Luckily, there is a bit of an ocean breeze to keep things from getting uncomfortable. The air is clear and clean, so that is not a factor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C at just past 1030PM. A glorious night. A few clouds obstruct the view of some constellations, but there is a warm breeze out of the south west to move these clouds slowly away.


----------



## SINC

16, but dropping to only 4 tonight. Frost is predicted in low lying areas.

This IS June, right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we just went through our frost and snowfall warning a few days ago. Now, we are free from snow and frost until late Oct/early Nov.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy at just past 830AM here in St.John's. It is a quiet morning, with no wind, rain or sun. Sounds like a reunion of Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## SINC

A cool night at 4 caused the furnace to run a couple of times last night. Now 6 in bright sun on the way to 21 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 31C humidex again today. We got the same yesterday with a 32C humidex. This is VERY hot weather for any time of the year, but especially strange after the coolest/wettest May since the 1880's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, turned my furnace off this morning. If it needs to come on, it can't and I am hoping to keep it off until at least Remembrance Day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 25C with a 31C humidex, going up to 27C with a 33C humidex. This will make St. John's the hottest place in Canada for the second straight day. For those who feel that our climate is not messed up, keep this in mind. St. John's had NEVER been Canada's hot spot two days in a row EVER. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

What a surprise this morning after a couple of cool nice days - open the door this morning and it's 3 degrees warmer outside than inside..

Muggy - already 21 heading to 30.....yuck.


----------



## The Doug

By this afternoon the temperature is supposed to hit 29 muggy degrees - then this evening a cold front will move through, stirring up some thunderstorms along the way. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. After yesterday's record of a second day of 32C with the humidex, today is going to be beautiful. It is already 17C, with sunshine and blue skies, and there is a nice ocean breeze, keeping the air clean and cool. These are the days I dream about as I am shoveling snow each winter. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

14 under cloudy skies with showers and a high of 19.


----------



## imactheknife

25 degree's at 8:54 AM on the way to 30+ today


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a humidex of 28C, but with a strong breeze off of the ocean it does not feel hot. However, the UV reading is 8, which is extrememly high for us here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

31 with index close to 40  and sucky air quality

we need a BIG storm


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we are still at 23C with a 27C humidex, but the ocean winds have picked up from the south. You could really use some of this, since it does not feel hot or humid here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter storm warning for St. John's

20 to 30 cm of wet snow and north winds gusting to 90-120km/h possible tonight and Saturday.


Rats!!!!!!! Knew that we would pay for 3 straight days of 30C+ with the humidex. Now, where did I put my snow shovels??????


----------



## MacDoc

Well a very welcome thunder cell blew through - hope there are more.
Still hot but less so now. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm maybe not so welcome

there are funnel clouds associated with this storm system and these got dropped by it 










http://www.thestar.com/News/article/223237



> The storm system will pass through the province over the course of the day, reaching the GTA by mid-afternoon. Funnel clouds have been spotted in the Brantford and Hamilton area as a “very dangerous” storm moves eastward.
> 
> Environment Canada says funnel clouds were spotted in the Brantford and Hamilton areas, but as of 5 p.m., had dissipated or moved out of St. Catharines, Hamilton and the northern Niagara region.
> 
> The GO Train from Union to Hamilton is stopped west of the Clarkson station due to a fallen tree on the tracks.
> 
> A tornado watch is still in effect for Peterborough, Kawartha Lakes, Bancroft, Haliburton, Renfew and Pembroke.


----------



## martman

Wind took out some branches and a power line on our street. 
I can't believe we still have power!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very warm as the breeze off of the ocean has stopped. Luckily, it is cooling down overnight.


----------



## overkill

Nice to see the storm roll on through although to quickly to keep the temps down. Some heavy wind and rain in my area.


----------



## mrjimmy

Glorious streaming sunshine and slightly cool. All of yesterday's rain is sparkling on the leaves and branches. The big bad humidity has been temporarily chased away.

Odd spring so far. Air con on/ heat on/ air con on/ heat on - and repeat.


----------



## The Doug

Nice sunny morning right now; the temperature's just right. The breeze is lifting the clamminess imparted by the gentle overnight showers that followed the big storm by a few hours.

My area dodged the heavy storm last evening - it went through further up in the Laurentians. Still, being on the fringe of it we saw the almost non-stop lightning (hardly heard any thunder though) and it got pretty windy for half an hour. For a time the lightning backlit a couple of gigantic thunderhead clouds and it was quite the _grand spectacle_.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morning at 13 on the way to a pleasant 21 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A glorious day. It hit 23C with a 27C humidex reading. However, there was a mild ocean breeze to keep the air clean and fresh. It even brought a couple of icebergs nearly into the St.John's Harbor.


----------



## SINC

It is absolutely pouring rain as I sit in the motor home listening to it pound on the roof. My favourite sound indeed. A bit cool at 13, but very green and fresh looking out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we might get some fog and a bit of drizzle overnight. Then, it's back to 23C tomorrow. I too love the sound of pouring rain on a metal roof.


----------



## MacDoc

Just a perfect spring day from the 5 am rise time to a quiet just after sunset.
Great air quality and glorious sun without being too hot. :clap: - I suspect I've got a few burned spots tho.  20 right now - so nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, sounds like St.John's. Kudos. May there be more of these sorts of days for us both. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday morning sunrise today. Currently, at just before 9AM, it is 19C with a nice ocean breeze. I am out on my back deck writing this, with a cup of coffee and doxies running about the tall grass that I shall have to cut this afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

Gorgeous sunny morning, with nary a cloud in the sky. Supposed to hit 26 degrees this afternoon but it will cloud over, and there may be isolated showers here & there. Probably a good day to finish washing the windows. 

Should be a very warm week coming up - 27+ tomorrow through Thursday.


----------



## MacDoc

A glorious day to celebrate my parents 70th wedding anniversary. :clap:

A crisp and clear 13 now heading to 26 - likely be a bit cooler near Lake Erie where we are meeting for a family get together.


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 21 under cloud cover. It has been raining steady since mid afternoon yesterday and by the look of the long range forecast, we had better get used to it:


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 23C at nearly 1PM in St.John's. Kudos to MacDoc's mom and dad.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 29C humidex. The winds off of the ocean have died down, so it is feeling warm, especially with the sun shining. Still, NOT complaining one bit.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and dry. Now just returned from the family gathering on the shores of Lake Erie - reminded me of my childhood - boats and people on in the water and playing on the beach.

Then I sort of did a double take - this is only June 10th - the scene looked like a late July beach day - not spring. 

The only sense was the breeze off the lake was a bit cool but no question beach season has gained at least a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at nearly 8PM. This is not common for this early in June and this late at night. 12C and fog would be the norm.


----------



## The Doug

26 degrees + clear blue sky + a fine no-fuss dinner (President's Choice Seafood Lasagna, green salad, a glass of my favourite Cabernet Sauvignon) = *Sunday evening contentment*.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds great, Doug. I am amazed at the quality that goes into President's Choice foods. My wife insists on cooking on Sunday night, since I do the Mon-Thursday cooking, and I rely on PC as well for some of the main courses. 

21C at 930PM. Not much wind so it is warm.


----------



## MacDoc

Still a still 21 - very beautiful evening.
Speaking of fav Sunday dinners....mine today was an enormous feed of Knechtel's Lake Erie perch in Port Dover.

There are a number of PC foods I enjoy as well.
They do a good job on the their PC baguette and a number of the frozen entrees.


----------



## imactheknife

Hot week in store for us!









Tonight at 10 it's still 21 and pleasant...


----------



## Dr.G.

19.5C approaching midnight. Sitting outside after I log off to look at the stars and drink in the calm and ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

A cool 10 under overcast skies with rain and a high of 18.


----------



## mrjimmy

The humidity and smog at at the gate annnnnd...they're off! Sunny and in the thirties all week long in the GTA. It's like looking through a lens covered in thumbprints.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13.5C at 1030AM. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

June 11th eh...looks more like August forecast to me.

The dog days of June...July.....August.....AND Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is way too hot for this time of year, MacDoc, for anywhere in Canada.


----------



## overkill

Lots of sun and up to 29 right now. A little on the warm side for me as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 9C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## MacDoc

26 out now and quite nice - may take a mcycle ride later. Good weather for a jaunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, MacDoc, and wear a helmet.


----------



## SINC

10 on a dreary day with heavy cloud and rain. Struggling to get to 16 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy as we approach 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 9.30 pm.....a/q not bad but could use a nice fat tstorm.
Got to 32 today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny this morning. Not bible painting type sunshine but more like the glow produced when sunlight tries to penetrate the dome of poison gathering over the GTA. 

When I was young we called it 'haze'.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and fog/drizzle at 9AM here in St.John's. So, we have lots of natural, fresh and pure haze.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 20 at 7.30 and good aq - forecast says not so hot but they were wrong by 3 degrees yesterday too.


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to a partly cloudy day with a high of 21. Nice change from yesterday's cold high of only 9.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

After a very windy (40 kph) day, it has settled down to a total calm evening at 20 in the sunshine here in Saskatoon this evening. The mosquitos are murder though, so I am inside with the screens open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C at just past 8AM. At these temps, mosquitos are not a problem.


----------



## SINC

Currently 10 in Saskatoon under partly cloudy skies and headed to 22 here today.

My destination Dog River however, is a different story. Currently at 13 in the rain which will continue to fall all day long with a high of 19.

I hate setting up camp in the rain.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's the kind of day in TO that whispers: 'go golfing, go golfing'...


----------



## MacDoc

20 but feels warmer - must be higher humidity. Good AQ :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny as we approach noon. A light breeze and fresh air abounds. A fine day for golfing. Fore!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is predicting three days of sunshine and 22C. Now, that is a grand prediction. It was only last month that it could have read cloudy/rain and 2.2C. What a difference a month makes.


----------



## The Doug

18 rätt nu, överskriften till 27. Klar och solig. Mycket trevlig, mycket trevlig. Hotter i morgon (upp till 29). 25 på Söndag, med en smula av regn.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no humidex at noon here in St.John's. Not a cloud in the sky and just a slight ocean breeze. Perfect day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 16C at nearly 10PM, with a bit of a breeze. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at just after 2PM. However, even with no humidex readings, there are no ocean breezes and no clouds, so the sun feels very hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C at nearly 6PM, but a bit of an ocean breeze is making it a grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at nearly 930PM. This is not a common sort of weather for St.John's. Tomorrow shall be the same as today, which is even more uncommon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over 18C at just before 9AM. The sun is shining, and a nice ocean breeze keeps things fresh and relatively cool. Another grand day.


----------



## The Doug

20 degrees right now. Feels awfully dank & clammy after the heavy downpour we had about half an hour ago. Should stay overcast all morning, with a chance of more showers and possibly thundershowers, then the skies should clear and we'll have a sunny afternoon with an high temperature of about 26.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 1030AM. Some morning drizzle was predicted, but it has yet to materialize. Still, I went out to cut the lawn just in case. A quiet Father's Day here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hazy, hot and humid this afternoon. Perfect day to eat crab claws and sip rose on the back patio.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at nearly 7PM. Going to do like mrj and have homemade BBQ chicken out on the back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at 835AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It took me four hours to drive the motor home 250 km from Regina to Saskatoon today in 90 kph winds and driving rain.

The wind was so strong, I had to stop about every 50 km to reset the large outside mirrors as they were blown perpendicular to the wind so far that I could not see traffic behind or beside me. Never ever experienced winds that strong before. Gusts yes, but sustained, never.

About 15 here at the RV park with strong winds. Hope they abated for my run to Edmonton and home in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, are you sure you were not driving in Newfoundland??? Sounds like our kind of wind and rain. 

Right now, at just past 10PM, it is 11C with a thick fog and a misty drizzle.


----------



## MacDoc

Not too hot this evening - 23 - nice evening for a mcycle ride - wish we had a tstorm brewing tho - city smells a bit ripe as it's garbage night and they've been sitting in hot garages. Out in the country tho the inversion and quiet night are making it all smell quite delicious.
Hay, clover in particular.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 20 this morning with light cloud - not too hot for the rest of the week but pretty dire in terms of no rain.


----------



## mrjimmy

Pretty threatening on this side of town (east end) MD. Perhaps this storm shall blow from east to west.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning in Saskatoon at 5:00 with the sun just rising. A light breeze and I hope it stays that way for the drive home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with rain and fog as we near 10AM.


----------



## The Doug

22 and sunny right now, ever so slightly muggy. This afternoon's high is supposed to be a stinkin' 32 degrees. Might be some thunderstorms late this afternoon into the evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah my assessment was based around a 5.30 am look - definitely muggy out and stormy look/feel now - would be very welcome to have a few storm cells blow through with good rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light drizzle and some fog. Everything looks so green and fresh, however.


----------



## MacDoc

Thundering and dark - no rain just yet but looks like it's about to pour :clap:

A muggy 29

ah rain falleth as I was typing this. Yay


----------



## mrjimmy

Pouring here also. Glad I let the cat in (I'm sure the cat is glad too).


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a foggy drizzle still. Everything is quieter in this sort of fog.


----------



## SINC

A sunny morning at 14 on the way to 24 with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with fog at just past 9AM. No wind, so it is a calm and mild morning.


----------



## MacDoc

A moderate weekend and a very nice 17 right now.
Clear air and mixed sun and cloud - good day to play hooky with my son and go mcycling.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy. No wind or rain, so it is a quiet and calm day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 13C at 8PM this evening here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

A crisp 15 and that big wind yesterday left scintillating air behind :clap: How refreshing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 13C here in St.John's. If TO has a bit better air quality than we do here in St.John's, the end of the world is near. Wait ............. that is not smog ............. that is the last bit of morning fog lingering around the harbor. Never mind .............


----------



## SINC

13 under cloud with rain and headed to 23 today. By the looks of the 10 day forecast, we had better get used to it:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and mostly cloudy. A dull, quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

This is just a glorious airmass in the GTA - reminds one of how the atmosphere should be.....cold and clear at night 10 tonight - 21 in the daytime....breathable, energizing.....a good goal. Not that's the kind of June I love. Could see a jet easily at cruising altitude.

Looks like it will deteriorate soon tho  31 next week

It's awfully dry tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 1130PM, but with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

18 with severe weather warnings in effect for half the province. Perfect for tornado formation so they say, and we hope not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, nothing more than a rain storm will hit Alberta.


----------



## SINC

A dark, heavy gray sky with light rain falling steadily this morning at 9 on the way to 21. The 10 day forecast predicts little change.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy with a light ocean breeze. Quiet and dull, which is fine with me.


----------



## SilverMaple

I'm here in Port Stanley for the weekend. A beautiful sunny morning reaching 22C later in the day. 
A perfect day to be sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, all of a sudden it got dark ............... a slight rumble from from the distance ................ and then the skies opened up. It is pouring now here in St.John's. So much for mowing the lawn later this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Early morning and the humidity is ramping up. It smells like a jungle outside with the damp and the sumach tree burgeoning forth. Up to 34º by mid week, pre humidex...


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning here in St.John's. At just before 10AM, it is 16C with just a slight breeze. It is mostly sunny, with white fluffy clouds aimlessly drifting overhead. A grand morning.


----------



## SINC

Another dreary overcast morning at 12 on the way to only 18 in the rain and the rain is forecast to continue for many more days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked out the window as a gust of wind moved a huge cloud to block out the sun ............ and I thought it was snowing. It turned out to be my neighbor's chestnut tree showering the gardens with its blossoms. A pretty sight to watch as these gentle pettles fall into the garden, leaving a blanket of white.


----------



## MacDoc

Tought I felt a warm air mass move in last night. A pleasant 19 now but 32 34 and 33 forecast for the next 3 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, are those temps with or without the humidex? Hopefully, you will be getting some winds to keep the air moving rather than stagnating in a pool of smog. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and sunny here in St.John's. Just had a bit of lunch out back on my back deck. The sun is hot, but there is now a bit of an ocean breeze to keep things nice.


----------



## MacDoc

No humidex  - that's Georgia temps in June in Toronto 3 days 90F +









Currently aq is good


----------



## SINC

Our 10 day forecast still calls for rain every day. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I know all about Georgia temps in June/July/August. Spent my first summer in Waycross, Georgia. One day, it was 98F with 99% humidity ........ and then it finally rained. It felt hotter than the 113F temps I once experienced in Tuscon, Arizona, where it is very dry.


----------



## MacDoc

It's 28 out now but aq is so so and humidity not too bad at 60%.

I think the wind from the south is putting cool air in play from the lake - I suspect temps will be hotter away from the lake.

For instance it's 7 degrees hotter right now in Richmond Hill just north of the city than in Toronto proper. 

I remember learning the meaning of "the sun beating down" in Arizona - it was 112 in April and it felt physically like the sun was laying a beating on us. I had to put a blanket in the car window just to be able to drive.
Brutal - but the dryness did not make it feel as bad a 95 degree day in Toronto.

Interesting Richmond Hill is reporting 36% humidity so it seems a pretty dry air mass.

On their forecast they show highs in the 30s but lows in the teens - that's hot but acceptable.
Poor farmers tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 15C with a bit of a breeze and no major cloud cover. The stars are coming out and it should be a fine night for stargazing.


----------



## MacDoc

For those complaining - - it can always be worse











> More twisters touch down in southwestern Manitoba
> Updated Sun. Jun. 24 2007 7:19 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Environment Canada is investigating reports that several more tornados have wreaked havoc in Manitoba, while the town of Elie recovers from an earlier twister.
> 
> Dan Kulak, a spokesperson from Environment Canada, told CTV Newsnet that at least four, possibly five, tornadoes touched down in southwestern Manitoba.


CTV.ca | More twisters touch down in southwestern Manitoba


----------



## Dr.G.

They seem to be caught in a "tonado alley", similar to the central plains in the US. Sad ............


----------



## SINC

We are currently under a severe weather watch for the second evening in a row. Waves of violent thunderstorms are pouring off the Rockies for the next few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go to CNN.com and see the video entitled "Tornado formation caught on tape in Manitoba, Canada." Unbelievable .............. and I have been in a similar tornado in Waycross, Georgia ......... but it was NOTHING like this.


----------



## SINC

11 with a bit of sun peeking through here and there this morning on the way to only 16 with yet more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 19C as just before noon. Going up to 20C today and 22C tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to 21C today, and is now still 20.5C and sunny at just past 6PM. These are the sorts of days I think about as I am shovelling the snow of winter here in St.John's.


----------



## jamesB

Here in BC, we had 4-6 inches of snow last night on the Okanogan connector. 

jb.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

We've had a series of twisters rip through the province. There's a video of one of them here Tornado Videos, Tornado Stock Footage, Storm Stock Videos


----------



## SINC

A gloomy morn at 11 with light rain and a high of 23 today.


----------



## The Doug

The temperature is supposed to hit 34 today. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

Calling for 35 in Toronto 

aq tho is not too bad so not as menacing as the last round but humidity is clmbing.

Need those thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a sunny 22C at 1230PM here in St.John's. A bit of a breeze keeps things from getting hot, but there is no humidex, so it is a grand day.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Want to trade? Here in Niagara it's 32 ... feels like 39 ... with a humidex of 46%.

*bleah*
XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Those sorts of temps can be deadly. I hear Montreal is under a high humidex alert.


----------



## MacDoc

They declared a heat emergency - turn the ac to warmer - no heavy appliance use - no lawn watering - check on elderly etc - listed where the cooling stations were....it's only JUNE and how many +30 now.

and did I say dry.... 

Came back from motocross looking like ghosts from the dust.
Gonna be problems if this keeps up. Still 28 at 11 pm
At least the aq is staying in the moderate range.

Time to hit the cool tub - wash the dust off and get cooled down.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just after midnight. A beautiful moon is overhead. 

"Still 28 at 11 pm"

Having grown up in NYC without air conditioning, I remember these sorts of nights all too well. Stay safe, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yet another cool evening at 9 with 6 expected tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

24 at 5 am - another day on the griddle.


----------



## The Doug

Same here. tptptptp 

Should hit 33 today; I hope we'll have the same kind of constant breeze we had yesterday. Made things more liveable. It's very faint right at the moment and barely helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at nearly 9AM. Some clouds, so it will be a quiet day here in St.John's. Hit 23C yesterday, which for us is hot for June.


----------



## MacDoc

Well have a decent breeze and I was out of the city yesterday just south of Owen Sound so it was bearable.

Kids get to pool today - I'm hitting the hammock early while the sun is low. I actually dropped to a pleasant 23 - heading to 31.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to a pleasant 23 today. I'm headed out with the RV for a few days of R & R while it has stopped raining for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a little bit of sun peaking through the clouds. All in all, a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a bit of sun peaking through the cloud cover at 5PM. An hour ago, it got dark as if we were going to have some thunder and lightening. No such luck.


----------



## The Doug

32 right now, humidex = 41. Thank goodness there's a wee bit of a breeze.

Environment Canada has a severe thunderstorm watch on though this evening. Should be interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, would not mind a thunderstorm, but certainly NOT those sorts of temps.


----------



## MacDoc

Big time storms enroute.



> Storm warnings issued across three provinces
> TENILLE BONOGUORE
> Globe and Mail Update
> June 27, 2007 at 4:49 PM EDT
> Severe thunderstorms with hail, damaging winds and possible tornadoes are sweeping across southern Ontario.
> 
> Environment Canada has issued alerts for all of southern Ontario, southwest Quebec and New Brunswick.
> 
> Satellite images show scattered storms developing in the hot, humid air that drove temperatures into the low-30s on Wednesday.
> 
> The storms are capable of producing torrential rain, with hail the size of quarters and wind gusts up to 100 kilometres an hour.
> 
> Funnel clouds have also been reported near Sarnia, prompting warnings of possible tornadoes.
> 
> People are urged to tune into radio or television stations for updates and to take cover immediately when threatening weather approaches.


have a care


----------



## Dr.G.

Take very good care all of you in the GTA. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is 13C with a light breeze. The moon is nearly full and very bright in the night sky.


----------



## The Doug

Temperature is 28 at the moment. It's getting windier and the clouds in the night sky are _interesting_. I wonder if this will blow over without spilling a drop like the last two times we had severe thunderstorm watches.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds are drifting by the moon to make things look like a scary movie from the 1950's.


----------



## MacDoc

No storm  Just a few scattered rain drops.

Temperature is dropping tho :clap:


----------



## The Doug

At about 9:45 a storm started - lots of lightning and thunder. It rained for about five minutes and then petered out. The system must have blown towards the east really quickly as there was a lot of lightning and distant rumbling in that direction for a while. Yawn...

Then just before midnight, the main event: a great big old-fashioned thunderstorm. Not on the violent side, and the rain wasn't overly heavy, but it was spectacular. Just the way I like 'em. One of two lightning strikes must have been within half a mile of us as the thundercrack followed almost instantaneously, and it was bone jarring. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I love those sorts of storms, especially when no one is hurt and no damage is done to the environment.


----------



## MacDoc

We missed out - a damp squib was all - not even a firecracker's worth 

Now THIS is a sweet forecast for June


----------



## MacDoc

Oh nice airmass just drifted in - while I was napping in the hammock.
20 degrees - dry and excellent air quality - threw the windows wide open :clap:

more please


----------



## The Doug

GORGEOUS evening, such a change from the past few (and especially last night). 19 degrees right now, not a cloud in that blue evening sky, there's a constant light breeze. Feels very refreshing. Down to 11 degrees overnight, perfect for sleeping. Looks like this weekend's weather will be terrific too.


----------



## MacDoc

A downright crrrrriiisssssssp 12 in Mississauga just now. Extremely refreshing tho dubious for mcycle bopping about.
Very breathable air too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy 9C here this morning in St.John's. Luckily, it is to all burn off by later today and bring in a weekend of sunshine and 20C temps. Happy pre-Canada Day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

A warm 15 this morning under partial cloud and a high of 23 with showers this afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

Beautiful sunny day today; I heard they were forecasting the chance of a few showers for later this evening. Big deal. I just turned around and looked out the window -jeeeeebus what a dark & turbulent cloud front is going over right now. High winds, and a sudden downpour too. What a surprise this was. Looks like it'll blow through quickly though.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and not a breath of wind to move the fog. Eerie.


----------



## SINC

Still 22 and very humid for Alberta at 74%. Muggy indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and 93% humidity. Fog ................. everywhere ...............


----------



## MacDoc

A truly beautiful night.
Full moon - just the right humidity. 19 degrees. Early summer as it should be....tho a tstorm would be welcome...it is too dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, the full moon is tonight. Hopefully, as the fog lifts here in St.John's, we shall see the sun, and thus, the moon later tonight. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy morning with high winds and currently 14 on the way to a high of 22 in the rain.


----------



## MacDoc

> the full moon is tonight.


 ......really Dr. G ....you mean it's the same where you are??!!  

Who'd thunk it ....

•••••

18 in the GTA and glorious air quality. An invigorating day to occupy the back office.


----------



## Dr.G.

As we say in the education business, "Always sharing, always caring", especially for those astronomically-challenged students who can't tell a full moon from ................ well a non-full moon. It will be interesting to see if my dogs, indirect descendents of the Hounds of the Baskervilles, will howl at the sight of the full moon. They do this each year during the August full moon each year. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at nearly 11AM with the fog finally being burned away an light shadows forming on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a hot sun shining brightly, but a nice ocean breeze to keep things comfortable.


----------



## SINC

While it is still very windy, the sun has come out and it is currently 15. Perhaps the forecasters were wrong about the rain today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 20C. The wind is now from the west, so it is not off of the ocean, and thus, it is a bit warm. Luckily, no humidity, so if you get into the shade, all if fine.


----------



## SINC

A perfect calm sunny day without a cloud at 10 on the way to 23.


----------



## mrjimmy

Clear and cool for Canada Day. Quite cool actually. The long range shows quite cool for the week to come. I guess it's true that you never appreciate what you had until it's gone...


----------



## Dr.G.

Dawn was really sunny this morning (at 5:06AM) when I put out my Canadian flag. Then, I went back to sleep for 2 hours. I have been out in the garden since 8AM and decided to take a break. It is 17C and sunny, so not a hot day. Paix, mes amis. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at nearly 430PM means it was a great Canada Day for one and all here in St.John's. A Goldilocks Day -- not too hot ........ not too cold ........... just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C at just past 8PM. When the sun sets in an hour or so, and it starts to get dark, Canada Day fireworks shall begin over the St.John's harbor.


----------



## SINC

Nice morning at 14 in the sunshine and headed up to 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice morning here as well. 12C at 10AM and very quiet.


----------



## MacDoc

Perfect summer weather. :clap: 
23 now - chilly at night, excellent air quality....a good reminder.


----------



## SINC

14 this morning on the way to 25 with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 11C at nearly 10AM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant tho a bit more humid 16 - I'm afraid the crisp days are passed for a bit - heading to 28 and then up to 30+ again


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, worry about the humidity and air quality. Low humidity and good air quality makes a 30+C day bearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

"A potentially dangerous heat wave enveloping the desert Southwest targets Phoenix with two back-to-back days of 116-degree temperatures beginning on July 4, meteorologists warned." And here I was complaining about the 13C and foggy weather.


----------



## mazirion

It has been snowing here the past few days, but at least the temperature is hovering around zero, so most of it is melting.

Unfortunately, I am back to the humid heat of southern Ontario on Thursday.

If I could stay in the Arctic, I think I would!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is only 10C here this evening, but no snow. Thank God!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

28 here at the moment and quite humid. when the sun breaks through it is very hot. I have the A/C on in the motor home as the house is a furnace right now. May even sleep out here tonight.


----------



## SINC

18 under sunny skies on the way to 28 again today and 32 tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

It's a nice steady and very very welcome rain just now. 18 degrees and I hope this system hangs in for a day or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise was at just past 5AM as I put out my American flag to celebrate the 4th of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and currently 15C going up to 19C with lots of sunshine this afternoon. A grand day here in St.John's to celebrate the 4th of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C, cloudy and very breezy.


----------



## mrjimmy

The sky just opened up in Toronto. Lighting bolts slamming into neighbourhoods and house shaking thunder. Yikes. No sirens yet which is a good sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 1PM still, but with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got a bit of sun and that drove the temps up to 20C. With a bit of a breeze, it is very nice right now.


----------



## MacDoc

Pair of mud puppies at the motocourse today - they got in some good riding between thundershowers then the skies opened.

a muggy 26 with storms and more storms :clap: and we need the rain.
Kid also needs a day off riding.


----------



## SINC

Awoke this morning to the first day of vacation to a wet and soggy day. High winds are also predicted for most of the day. How does the weatherman know I will be driving the motor home today? 

He seems to send high winds along each and every day I travel while calm reigns when we are stopped. Go figure. The only good part is the winds are out of the NW and we'll be travelling SE, so they are a bit of a boost for gas mileage as they are, as we say, up the tailpipe today.

A cool 13 with a high of only 17 today, so not much improvement. We'll need the furnace tonight in Battleford.

And we won't need sunglasses for the 400 km drive today.


----------



## MacDoc

Very muggy and already 27 going to 33 ! - don't mind this as long as the thunderstorms roll through to clear the air.


----------



## mrjimmy

It is sweltering in the city today. Just got back from driving downtown. In a word: gross!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C in St.John's and cloudy. Better weather ahead for tonight and tomorrow, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 19C at just past 4PM. We had sun for most of the day, so the clouds overhead are not a problem.


----------



## SINC

20 in the sun here in Saskatoon, but very windy.


----------



## Ena

33 º in the sun in Victoria. Even hotter at work in a building downtown with no A/C.


----------



## SINC

Cooling off quickly here in Saskatoon. Dropped from 24 to 16 in the past hour. Possible showers overnight, but I love the sound of rain on the roof of the motor home.


----------



## overkill

humid and muggy right now. 30 but feels like 36. Wanted to go for a walk this evening but I do not think that will happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 13C at just past 11PM. Time to call it a night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with a bit of sun, clouds, 15C temps and no wind. Pleasant and calming.


----------



## SINC

A cool 6 on the way to 24 with showers here in Saskatoon.


----------



## MacDoc

24 so early - I suspect the 26 high is understated.

It was very nice last evening around 8 - soft air. Feels hot today tho = back up towards 30 at the end of week.
Rain please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at 3PM here in St.John's. With no wind or breeze, the sun feels hot even at this time of day.


----------



## Kazak

35 in Langley yesterday--supposed to be hotter today. Slept in the trailer with the A/C on last night; will almost certainly be back there again tonight. Upstairs (where the bedrooms are) it was 29 at midnight last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 18C at nearly 730PM. No wind, but no heat and humidity, which is fine with me. I feel for the elderly in areas of high heat/humidity.


----------



## SINC

The same 18 here in Regina, but 25 tomorrow and 34 Friday and Saturday. Yikes, the reunion is gonna be hot!


----------



## MacDoc

Nice weather system shift. A lovely and dryish 20.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at nearly 10PM. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

17.5C at nearly 11PM. A nice evening breeze helps keep things pleasant. Going up to 24C on Sat. and 25C on Sunday. For us here in St. John's, that is hot. If the humidex brings the temp up over 30C that is VERY hot. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Really dark way too early. The wind picked up and it felt as though a tornado was touching down. So much so I parked the car away from trees (foolish me, that's when the trees will find my car). Sideways driving rain, thunder and lightening and a car I need to retrieve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Mr. J. Drive carefully.


----------



## MacDoc

MJ - interesting - I was watching the sky from the hot tub just as the tiny bit of rain started and there were pockets of rotation tho no where near enough power in the cells to amount to anything.
Almost went and got the camera .....it was a very neat sky....your weather sense was right on.

A comfie 17 - no a/c all day :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 27C humidex. This is hot for us and will be hotter in the next couple of days with 25 and 26C temps and lots of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 10PM. Cooling off a bit nicely with a nice ocean breeze. This means fog tomorrow morning, and then it really heats up to 25C.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and it's not even 10AM. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to help out with the sunshine and blue sky. No humidity helps as well as the afternoon temps get up to 25C.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey and cool in Toronto this morning. Which means it's probably grey-er and cooler up north where we're heading. Hmmm....


----------



## MacDoc

Some welcome rain and and decent air quality. Nice to keep the a/c off. a comfy 18


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just after 1AM on a Sunday morning. A hot day here in St.John's, when the temps hit 27C. Luckily, little humidity and a wonderful breeze kept things cool.


----------



## zoziw

After a very hot couple of days with temperatures over 30, today wasn't quite that hot but we had a few nasty thunderstorms and a tornado watch.

Things seem to be quieting down now and doppler doesn't show anymore storms to the west of us.

Didn't even get hail on the north end of town.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and some rain to take away the humidity of this afternoon. Went whale watching earlier in the day. It is always cooler by the ocean.


----------



## SINC

A hot and sticky 31 here in Swift Current, Sask. this evening. A scorcher tomorrow when we will be in Maple Creek, Sask., just what I need. Thank goodness the campground there had a full 30 amp hookup reserved for us, or I would just keep going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sinc. A pleasant 19C with a nice breeze to keep things feeling pleasant.


----------



## SINC

16 degrees at only 6:00 a.m. it what will be a very hot day here in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 20C already at nearly 930AM. However, we are only going up to 21C as our high for today. Going up to 27C tomorrow, without the humidex reading. That is a VERY hot temp for us here in St.John's. Of course, for SK, this is a normal reading.

Stay cool, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with thunderstorms on the way. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only a rumble or two, and no lightening. Still, the rain came tonight and will leave tomorrow's 27C sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 830AM, going up to 27C. Beautiful sunshine, not much humidity and a bit of an ocean breeze will make this a beautiful day ............ the sort of day I dream about as I am trying to shovel out my driveway looking for our car that is buried under a meter-deep snow drift.


----------



## SINC

17 on a mostly overcast morning here in Maple Creek, Sask. at 5:00 a.m. High is expected to be in the mid 30s for Medicine Hat and Drumheller, our likely destinations today.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been to Drumheller, AB, in an August month. Hot then as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading. We are only going to go up a degree or two, so we may stay clear of 30C. There is a nice breeze so things are comfortable.


----------



## SINC

36 here in Drumheller, AB, but my thermometer on the side of the RV reads 40 in the shade. Damn hot, I'd say.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at nearly 11PM. Luckily, there is no humidity in that the ocean breezes have died down. Still, very nice for mid-July. 3 more weeks of summer.


----------



## SINC

The evening breeze, as opposed to the day long gale force winds, have brought some relief to the temperature. It is now 28 and should drop further when the sun dips below the steep hills of the Red River valley where we are parked.

Low tonight though is still only 21 here in Drumheller.


----------



## MacDoc

Still warmish - hot and humid up to 29 today - caught me by surprise.

Down to 21 and only 22 tomorrow - yay.

Was hot and muggy even early today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 9AM with a gentle rain falling. A quiet day, great for indoor work.


----------



## SINC

A muggy 21 here in Drumheller and headed to 33. The wind is very strong for this early in the morning. If it does not change direction, it should push me home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at noon with a light rain falling off and on. No sun today, I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Severe thunderstorm watch for City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park continued. Thunderstorm watch in effect.


Take care, Sinc, et al.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

*splish splash squelch*

Rain ... more rain ... torrential downpour ... hail ...

I'll take this over hot 'n' humid any day, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice ocean breeze to finally take away the rain clouds and the humidity. A pleasant evening at 1025PM.


----------



## SINC

A calm, sunny morning on the way to 28 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at nearly 10AM. A warm one today. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

A crisp and clear 17 - glorious and look a the AQ 

No wonder I woke at 5 with lots of energy


----------



## The Doug

A windy and coolish 16 right now (should only hit 20 sometime later in the day), with lots of rain in the forecast. Tomorrow and Sunday are supposed to be sunny and 24 to 26 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, those are amazing AQ readings, especially for TO this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, 23C with a 30C humidex. A bit of an ocean breeze, but not much. Things are hot and humid here in St.John's at nearly 1PM.


----------



## SINC

18 on the way to 26 today with a light breeze as dawn breaks here in Alberta.


----------



## MacDoc

And it continues. A crisp 15. Anyone that wants to go sailplaning - today is superb for a demo ride.
YORK SOARING ASSOCIATION


----------



## Dr.G.

31C with the humidex at 10AM but a strong wind from the west helps to keep it from being too uncomfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex, which is VERY hot for us here in St.John's, even in July at 1235PM. Hard to believe that five years ago we had a temp of 5C on this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex reading. The strong wind in the leaves of the trees makes it sound like heavy rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm warmer weather drifting in up to 17 at 2.30 am.

Steady climb over the week into the 30s. Oh well - hot time, summer in the city....


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex at not even 930AM. This is shaping up to be a record hot July after a record cold June.


----------



## SINC

Scattered cloud and 17 on the way to another hot 29 today.


----------



## imactheknife

Hey Sinc, my Dad was going to come visit us here in Ontario but then he decided it was going to be too hot....well look who has been baking in Alberta for the last two weeks! We have had way cooler weather for July which is okay but yesterday morning it was 9 degrees....at this rate we won't go lake swimming anytime soon.


----------



## SINC

Yes, imactheknife, it has been hot. I spent the last couple of weeks in southern Saskatchewan with daily temps in the mid thirties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big rainstorm on the way broke the humidity here in St.John's. It is now breezy, 21C and we can hear some faint rumblings in the distance.


----------



## imactheknife

I am going to a family reunion in Yorkton in August and I hope it is not hot as Haties! We had a reunion there in August 03 and the weather was cold and yucky for a few days...

Much nicer day today, high of 26. 

Mu old dog is coming for a visit!


----------



## SINC

A muggy 25 this morning on the way to 30 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 23C at nearly 3PM, but only a 25C humidex reading with a nice ocean breeze. Much nicer than the other day.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our forecast high of 30 by noon. It will be a lot hotter than that by 4:00 p.m.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 18 on the way up to a much more livable 24 today.


----------



## eMacMan

Southwest corner of AB hit 34 yesterday. Should be as hot today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of wind and some sun. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 22 this evening with a low of 9. Should be a much easier night to sleep. Same deal tomorrow, then we rise to the 30s again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 20C at just past 1030PM. Sleep will be easier here as well.


----------



## SINC

Only 7 here this morning is quite a shock to the system compared to the temps lately. Going to 23 today, then it is back to the heat with highs of 30+.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and it's not even 10AM yet. Still, with no humidity and a nice ocean breeze, even if it hits the predicted 27C it shall not be oppressive. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with 35C humidex reading at just past 5PM means it is really hot here in St.John's. Thank God for the nice breeze. It is out of the west, so it is dry, rather than off of the ocean.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to a warm 29 today. Mid 30s for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a bit of light rain off and on. Mid to high 20s predicted for this weekend, with lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

21 degrees at 11:00 a.m. with a forecast high of 27. We will likely surpass that figure today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C this evening. No wind so it is calm and peaceful here at 1020PM.


----------



## SINC

27 at 7:30 p.m. will make it a tough night to sleep with the house so hot. I may very well retire to the motor home in the back forty tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon nuit, Sinc. Down to 17C with a beautiful moon in the south at 11PM.


----------



## The Doug

The past few days have been stinking hot & humid. Right now (5:26 a.m.) it's already 22 degrees - with a humidex of 30. Yech. This afternoon's temperature should top out, like the past few days, at 30 or 31 (with a humidex of something like 37 or 38). tptptptp 

Risk of a thunderstorm this afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

...And we just had a huge fat skunk foraging in the bits of bird seed on the back patio. No, it didn't spray but it still left a powerful musky scent wafting along behind it. Wow, that's pungent and eye-burning. With very still air this a.m. it'll take an hour for the odour to clear out of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light fog and 14C at just past 8AM this morning in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is predicting a high of 28C with sunshine tomorrow here in St.John's. If true, this would break the record temp set back in 1952. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

All ready 18 on the way to a hot 32 today. Have to find some shade for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C on the way to 19C. A quiet day now that the sun is out.


----------



## Dr.G.

32C with the humidex at 130PM here in St.John's. There is breeze out of the southwest, which means not an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 36C humidex is VERY hot for 4PM at the end of July here in St.John's. Broke the record of 27C set back in in 1967, and way above the high of 5C back in 1963.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C and 34C humidex readings. At least it is going down somewhat at 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Yet another stifling hot day at 31 and too hot to be in the sun. Hell it is too hot to be outside.

But it's a dry heat!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at nearly 9PM. Things have certainly cooled off for the better tonight.


----------



## SINC

Still 30 at nearly 7:00 p.m.

The thunderclouds are rolling in and we are under a severe thunderstorm warning from now until early morning. If it is anything like last night, the thunder will shake the walls and the rain will fall so hard it will beat down the crops and flowers and gardens.

Looked like a cyclone hit the fields this morning and tonight will be no better. No TV last night and likely none tonight as the storms kicks out the sat signals for hours at a time.

Time to hunker down and watch a movie on DVD.


----------



## Dr.G.

City Of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
6:50 Pm Mdt Sunday 29 July 2007
Severe Thunderstorm Watch For
City Of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park Continued


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay safe, Sinc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Nice now - a soft 25 - got too hot mid afternoon but later in the week - 33+ ugh.

A daily thunderstorm would be a very good thing....settle for weekly.


----------



## SINC

16 and calm this morning on the way to a much more livable 23 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 32C humidex reading at noon. This is WAY TOO HOT for St.John's at the end of July.


----------



## SINC

Temperature hasn't moved since early morning at 16. Supposed to get to 23, but I have my doubts now.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 30C humidex at nearly 6PM. Luckily, there is a breeze coming in off of the ocean to make things feel a bit cooler.


----------



## SINC

Made it to 22, but that's it. Good thing the sun came out for a couple of hours or we never would have made it.


----------



## Dr.G.

It finally got down to 22C at 11PM, but the humidex is still 29C. Luckily, the ocean breeze is getting stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and a 30C humidex reading at 9AM. Luckily, this is the last day of the really hot weather for the summer.


----------



## SINC

14 and not much improvement with a high of only 19. Driving winds are whipping the rain in different directions and it does seem very cold indeed after the heat lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still warm here in St. John's with 25C at just past 11AM. There are some heavy rains on the way which should break this humidity. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 35C humidex at 2PM. After the coldest June here in St.John's since 1888, we now have experienced the hottest July since 1888.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G - you're about to get very wet.... 












> Tropical storm Chantal may drench Newfoundland
> Updated Tue. Jul. 31 2007 6:59 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> A drooping Tropical Storm Chantal may pour up to 70 millimetres of rain on parts of Newfoundland when it passes by Tuesday night.


Umbrellas at ready.....duck boots polished..... 

•••

31 at 8 pm... .....heading to 35 on Thursday..oh well it is deep summer. Sucky AQ too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, MacDoc, so we've been warned. I had my dogs out all day, so that they won't freak out when it pours. I have gotten my garden ready and even set out the baby pool for the doxie pups for some free water for them, or for the garden. "Waste not want not". Luckily, it will break this humidity. Still 23C and 30C humidex reading at nearly 10PM.


----------



## duosonic

Hot, dry - surrounded by wildfires, including one quite close to home (Springer Creek fire - story on CBC news website), which is NOT fun. Aside from the fires, I'm enjoying the weather.


----------



## MacDoc

Hot time, summer in the city......


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to a perfect 25 in the sunshine. A great day to strike out with the motor home and set up camp for the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose.


----------



## The Doug

*Feelin' Hot Hot Hot*

294 K right now, going up to 304 K later. They're predicting *307 K* tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the past 11 hours, four inches of rain have fallen in St.John's and the surrounding communities. More is falling. Manhole covers have been popping up due to the water pressure beneath them. If you have ever tried to move a manhole cover a few inches you can only imagine the pressure that it would take to pop them up and throw them a couple of meters away.


----------



## MacDoc

Watching on CBC news right now - what a mess. 

Photo gallery here

CBC.ca News - Canada - Photo Gallery


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, picture #3 is a 15 minute walk, downhill, from my home.


----------



## The Doug

Now they're predicting *35* for MTL & environs today, and there's an high heat and humidity warning. Yeesh. 

It should be a fresh & cool 33 tomorrow, with the risk of a thunderstorm in the afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

33 heading to 35 and poor AQ.

•••

Dr. G - yikes - glad you had the life rafts at ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, luckily, we live slightly above Churchill Park, which slopes down once you go south of the park, all the way to the St.John's Harbor. So, other than my lawn getting some much needed water, no damage here, nor to anyone on my cul de sac.


----------



## MacDoc

urk.....37!!! - no humidex either


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 13C, which is normal for nearly 10PM in early August.


----------



## MacDoc

Holding at 30 at 10.30 pm - looking stormish but not solid by any means.

3.30 am - lamest excuse for a thunderstorm I ever saw 
Down to 26 tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 14C at nearly 11PM. No wind, or humidity, to speak of.


----------



## MacDoc

Down to 24 and no more 30+ forecast :clap:

Now a nice long thunderstorm to freshen things up for the long weekend.

aq not too bad either


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 18C at just before noon here in St.John's. A nice ocean breeze is keeping things cool and fresh.


----------



## MacDoc

As nice a summer day as can be. 21 heading to 28 and good aq










Terrific long weekend weather tho 30+ has crept into the forecast next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and temps in the low 20s are predicted for the next few days. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with lots of sunshine and an nice ocean breeze to make this a perfect day.


----------



## The Doug

23 right now, overcast, clammy feeling. Boy did it rain hard in downtown MTL between 8:00 and 10:00 a.m. today. The clouds were so heavy it became very dark outside, and there was loads of thunder & lightning activity towards the South Shore. But at home... almost nothing. There's a severe thunderstorm watch in effect until about suppertime. We'll see...


----------



## MacDoc

28 feels like 38 due to muggy air. AQ just okay considering it's a holiday.

Overcast....would like 2 hours of solid rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

Now 30 and it looks to continue 30+ all week.

Can we PLEASE have a few thunderstorms.



> Toronto swelters under heat alert
> Canadian Press
> August 6, 2007 at 10:51 AM EDT
> TORONTO — Toronto's medical officer of health has issued a heat alert for the city.
> 
> Dr. David McKeown said the heat alert will be in effect until further notice.
> 
> The public is being encouraged to call or visit friends and neighbours whose health is at risk during times of extreme heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MacDoc. 19C and a quiet evening here in St.John's at 10PM.


----------



## MacDoc

27 at 10 pm - not even much cooler along the lake. Went for a quick bike ride - nice to see many along the waterfront enjoying the weather.


----------



## SINC

24 with a light breeze at 8:00 p.m. Low of 14 should make for a nice sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C at nearly 9AM. It shall be a beautiful day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 20 degrees at 8 am. Bit of cloud and not too damp. Good AQ.


----------



## SINC

14 in bright sunlight on the way to 26 today with the possibility of afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice ocean breeze and no humidex. Plenty of sunshine. These are the days I dream about as I shovel out the driveway in the dead of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 5PM which will be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

14 on the way to only 17 with rain and no change for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with 30C humidex readings at 1PM which is very hot for this time in August.


----------



## MacDoc

Ugh - 32 - higher than called for. Muggy too. AQ just barely in the green.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 27C humidex. What makes it feel really hot is the lack of any ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Never did get above 14 and still there. Major rainfall forecast for this evening with a low of 6. Waaaay below the seasonal average for August. Damn global warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a bit cooler and you would have snow. My wife recalls snow in July and August on their ranch just to the west of Calgary.


----------



## SINC

I too can recall snow in both months on more than one occasion. Such is life in Western Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife would say that it was the altitude of their ranch that caused the snow to fall in the summer.


----------



## SINC

Interesting. I say it was the snow in the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc. That is exactly what I said to my wife ............ who then did not speak to me for an hour.


----------



## SINC

An hour of quiet eh? I'll have to try that with mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice cold, stone cold silence. Not worth the scientific fact I tossed out on the spur of the moment.


----------



## MacDoc

A very pleasant 22 out and dry - was gorgeous evening all around.

Not so hot predicted for tomorrow - yay :clap:

phenom air quality too


----------



## MacDoc

Still good AQ and a cool 20 degrees and overcast - nice break from hot and dry.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at 7 with showers and struggling to get to 15, then back to 7 tonight with steady rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm morning, 19C with strong winds and more rain forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 19C at 435PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Hot again - mugly 28


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 18.5C at nearly 6PM. Good night to eat outside on the back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at nearly 11PM. There is no wind, so it is a pleasant night. Low 20s and lots of sunshine forecast for the next three days. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

11 and sinking fast to 5 tonight. Frost warnings have been issued for some areas in northern Alberta.


----------



## SINC

A cool 6 in the sunshine and up to 20 today with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at lunchtime here in St.John's. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

16 at noon with showers and a high of 22. High for tomorrow is only 13.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and partly sunny at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our air quality got as high as a reading of 12, which is mid-way in the "good" zone. Our winds were constantly from the west, and some of the GTA's "fine air" came our way. Luckily, it is now out to sea.


----------



## SINC

It is now 9 and dropping to 3 tonight. Much too close to fall temps if you ask me.


----------



## SINC

A chilly 4 this morning with a high of 21 and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 10AM here in St.John's. Going up to 24C by later this afternoon.


----------



## Bolor

Lousy
Can't complain though. We need the rain and the summer has been great so far.


----------



## SilverMaple

I am visiting family near Annapolis, Maryland this week. Weather is great. Temperatures around the mid 30's Celcius.
Yesterday we visited the Apple store in Annapolis Mall and picked up some
Photoshop software. Cheaper here than in Canada plus state tax is only 5%. 
Also got to check out the iPhones.  Sharp!!


----------



## SINC

A sunny morn at 11 on the way to 18 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain, which we actually needed due to the sunny dry weather we have been experiencing this month.


----------



## MacDoc

A bit muggy but all 20s on the way - nice change.


----------



## The Doug

Gorgeous day it was. 20 right now, perfectly clear sky. That it should always be like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C after an afternoon of great sunshine.


----------



## SINC

A sunny 19 in bright sunshine and dead calm.


----------



## Bolor

Gotten some rain the last few days and it has been cool enough to wear jackets in the morning ... good for the bush and our lawns 
(saves me from running around with the hose) Sunny and warmer on the weekend.


----------



## SINC

In spite of a sunny and warm forecast, it is dull gray and threatening rain at 10 on the way to 21 today. Perhaps it will clear by noon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and mostly sunny at just before noon.


----------



## hUssain

It's raining and cool, summer hasn't been too great for me, either cold, raining and cold, or really hot and humid.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and sunny at going on 3PM. With a strong ocean breeze and no humidex readings, it is a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 23 today with the chance of a late day shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading at noon, but with a strong ocean breeze, one does not feel the heat and humidity.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to 21 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just before 10AM, which will be the high for the day. Might even get a thunderstorm, which is very rare for St.John's.


----------



## SilverMaple

I am in Tracy's Landing, Maryland near Chesapeake Bay. Temperature this morning at about 24 C. Sitting on the porch watching three hummingbirds flying around the feeder.  
Heading back to Toronto tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and pouring rain at nearly 4PM. No worry of drought or any need to water the gardens again this year.


----------



## SINC

14 in the drizzle and the wet weather is forecast to continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 8PM, but the heavy rains have subsided and sunny weather is predicted for the next few days.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to the sound of the furnace running. Cool, foggy day at 9 on the way to 19 with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

At least there was no snow to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Yes, that is one benefit to August, although we have had snow in August, it melts quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

No thoughts of snow here in St.John's with 18.5C and lots of sunshine at noon. The snow will come soon enough in Nov., which makes days like this feel like a gift.


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 19 in the rain again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and a breezy 15C at nearly 10AM here in St.John's.


----------



## Bolor

Light frost on the roofs this AM sunny and going to 22 today. A bit warmer than it has been.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frost and summertime temps on the same day?!? 

19C, very sunny and breezy at 2PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah this is a real northern flow coming through - was chilly last night - LOOKED and felt like fall.....a very very very dry fall. 16 now cloudy.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

quite chilly here, like rona ambrose talking to poor people


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 19C at 4PM. Still sunny and breezy, which is nice.


----------



## CubaMark

a beautiful day in Pachuca, México, where I'm attending a wedding in a few days... if Hurricane Dean doesn't come to visit...


----------



## SINC

Let's hope Dean does not visit CM. I doubt you need something like that in your life right now.


----------



## CubaMark

I actually enjoyed (in a naïve, northerner sort of way) the Cyclone that hit Cuba when I was there for four months in 1999/2000. Still, I don't relish the thought of having to deal with Dean's remnants should he pass this way.... not to mention my pal's wedding!

Then again, with my new Canon S3 IS being delivered into my waiting hands on Friday, it would present some nice weather phenomenon for experimentation...


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful half moon is up in the sky. The temps are just above 14C at nearly 11PM, so there is starting to get a nip of Fall in the air.


----------



## SINC

19 at 8:30 p.m., three degrees higher than tomorrow's high with, yep, you guessed it, yet more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with 15C, a bit of sun and no wind at 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to the sound of the furnace running at only 9 on the way to a very cool 14 with rain again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would turn the furnace off if I was you. Let Nature warm/cool your home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I should amend my comment with a caveat -- turn your furnace off in the summer time. I would find Mother Nature a bit harsh in late January or February being relied upon to heat your home.


----------



## SINC

11 and overcast on the way to 17 with yet more showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and a bit of hail mixed in at noon. Still, it seems to be passing over us so there might be some sunshine once it moves on out to sea. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and the temp has suddenly jumped to 19 this afternoon. Nice.


----------



## overkill

19 overcast with some rain on and off - goes right into the weekend


----------



## SINC

Overcast skies at 9 on the way to 19 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet day here in St.John's, with 15C, sunshine and no wind. Seems like Fall here.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clear skies and no wind. A fine night, with a half moon overhead, at just past 1030PM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Many tornado watches in central Alberta today, but thankfully, no touchdowns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Be careful, Sinc. Having experienced a tornado or two in Georgia, stay safe and protected.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with 16C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Thick fog blankets us this morning at 5 and only 17 today in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 19C at just past noon. A slight breeze and no humidity makes this a grand day.


----------



## MacDoc

Wham 34!!!!!! - it felt like and oven in the car today even with a/c on high. Still 32 out and humongously humid.

Marginal air too


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, clear skies and 16C with no wind at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 19C at nearly 2PM. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14 with showers. Might get a couple degrees warmer to 16, but that is it and only 14 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some clouds drifting on by at just after 3PM, but still mostly sunny.


----------



## MacDoc

Rain glorious rain - not nearly enough tho - wimpy thunderstorms tho I hear some places nearby are forecast for 30 mm :clap:

A civilized dampish 26.


----------



## SINC

Dropped to 13, never did get near the high of 17. No rain either, just cloud and gloom.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 15C and a bright moon overhead at just past 9AM. No wind, which makes everything quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 18C at 3PM on a quiet afternoon here in St.John's. The only sound was the whirring of my push lawn mower as I mowed my front lawn by hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at just before 9PM. No wind and the clouds are drifting away. Should be a quiet night. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sigh. Yet another gloomy day at 4 on the way to 17 with more showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and a bit of fog at just past 9AM, going up to 21C and some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny morning with 17C, no wind or fog, at just before 9AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Yet another cloudy morning with scattered showers and the possibility of afternoon sunny periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with no humidity or wind at just about noon. A nice day for one and all here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

27 already - muggy poor AQ - yuck ;(


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a bit of an ocean breeze to keep things comfortable and the air clean.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a humidex reading of 25C. No wind and lots of sunshine is making this afternoon hot. Filled up the baby pool for our three doxie puppies, and I sat in their with them having fun ............... and cooling off.


----------



## The Doug

A real hot, sticky day today. 21 tomorrow with a bit of rain. Supposed to be about 24 and nice & sunny on Friday right through the long weekend. 

A BIG BAM BOOM storm rolled through here at about 7:00 this evening. Heavy rain for about ten minutes but the lightning was really intense, and just went on and on even after the rain let up. 

There's a severe thunderstorm warning in effect for the next hour or so - maybe another storm is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C at 1030PM, with 25C predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

It hit 34 today ......cooler now and staying that way :clap:

AQ improving too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, clean air and 16C at nearly 9AM. Going up to 25C, so lets hope the ocean breeze stays with us here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 10 on the way to 26 with afternoon thunder showers.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh wow what a shift in weather - ugly 34 yesterday - crisp 19 and sun today with wonderful air quality.







:clap:

Big energy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 27C humidex reading at just before 3PM. It is supposed to go up to 26C and it will get to that reading within the hour. I shall be out at poolside ............ a baby pool filled with 4 inches of water to cool off the doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny morning, with 18C already and it's not even 8AM. Still, the air is very clear and there is a nice breeze off of the ocean to keep things clean, fresh and free of humidity.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to 23, much cooler than yesterday's 30.


----------



## The Doug

15 and very grey & foggy right now, but it's starting to burn off. A sunny day is in store, with an high of about 23. A fine long weekend is on its way, with sun right through Monday, and perfect temperatures...


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 26C humidex reading at just before 11AM. Going up to 28C with a humidex in the low to mid 30s. Things will cool off a bit for the weekend with sun and milder temps for this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

31C with the humidex, but it is slowly cooling off now.


----------



## MacDoc

25 - nice sleepy summer weather - decent air quality.

BTW there is another meteor shower on this weekend.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 22 with heavy rain in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C at nearly 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and VERY warm/humid for Sept.1st -- 21C and 27C with the humidex at only 930AM. This is very atypical for us here in St.John's


----------



## Dr.G.

This can't be good .......... follow a line due south from St.John's. We shall see.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 21 with rain for the next couple of days.

Hope that one swings out to the east Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, rain is forecast for today with clearing by Labor Day Monday and most of next week. Good weather in the month of Sept. is usually the result of hurricanes pushing warm temps this way from the southwest. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely summer day 22 and dry with sunshine. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy 15C at just past 2PM. Fall is here.


----------



## SINC

Scattered cloud and 17 on the way to 21 with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 10C at just past 8AM. Yes, Fall is in the air.


----------



## SINC

15 in the sun with a high of 22 today. A nice summer day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, lots of sunshine and 20C, with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at nearly 5PM, so it is still perfect weather for a Labor Day BBQ. Workers of the world unite on this our day of rest.


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 19 today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny at just past 11AM here in St.John's. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to only 13 today with morning showers.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning on a cool day with rain and a high of 14.


----------



## The Doug

Hazy, heavy 22 degrees at 8:00 a.m., with a forecast high of 31. High heat & humidity warning in effect. Chance of showers through tomorrow. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at nearly 11AM. No wind, so it is shaping up to be a nice Fall day.


----------



## MacDoc

A yucky 32  Nasssty smog too.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C, sunny skies and a nice ocean breeze. Kids are all outside playing after school.


----------



## SINC

A cool 4 with a high of only 13 today with showers.


----------



## MacDoc

a very nice 18 heading to 26 - excellent sailing day. :clap: ..and I've been invited. 
Terrific AQ too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, blue skies, a bit of an ocean breeze, lots of sunshine and 17C.


----------



## SINC

A "crisp" 1 degree on the way to 17 with scattered cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at 1130AM here in St.John's. Just finished having brunch out on my back deck.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and gloomy - rained earlier but stopped - could use a week of rain.

Driest in 50 years.

Watered the worst part of the lawn solidly two days in a row and still dry as a bone.

Time for Japanese style rock garden in that area. At least the 30+ are off the map just now. :clap:


----------



## SINC

14 under cloud cover on the way to 21 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy. MacDoc, I have not watered my lawn in 3 years. I do use collected rain water to water it during the dry days of July, but since is not drinking water I am reusing what nature gives in June to help out in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 12C at nearly 8PM. This afternoon's light rain helped to clear away the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C as we near 8PM. This is very atypical weather, with warm rain that feels like one is in a nice shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C with a nice ocean breeze to keep the air clean this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 19C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, breezy and 15C at just before 1PM. A find Fall day.


----------



## MacDoc

A very muggy stuffy 28 ...south wind - lots of pollution - getting close to 50 AQ - yuck.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny day all day, with 17C at 430PM.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny afternoon at 23 with a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, 14C with a slight ocean breeze going on 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 14C and a slight ocean breeze at nearly 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with the temps at 14C, a slight ocean breeze and clear skies up above.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry about the duplicate postings, but it was the server and not me.


----------



## SINC

But you gotta admit, it makes the weather three times better, non?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, Sinc. Very true.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 7 going to 17 but wonderful summer weather ahead a string of 20+s.










oh yeah ..it's mid Sept...


----------



## SINC

A warm 7 here on the way to 21 in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

If you think 7 is warm you've imbibing far too much anti-freeze


----------



## Dr.G.

15C, going up to 18C, with a chance of rain.


----------



## SINC

20 at noon so our high of 21 will be surpassed, likely to 25 or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 19C here in St.John's at nearly 4PM. Cloudy today, but the next few days should be sunny and in the high teens. Perfect Fall weather.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning and only getting to a cool 15 in the sun today.


----------



## SINC

14 at noon in bright sunshine with a good shot at surpassing our high of 15 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 15C at just past 5PM. It has been a fine Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

8 this morning with a high of only 11 today under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, 14C on the way to 18C at nearly 1030AM here in St.John's. Fall is the gift of Nature that we get to prepare us for the hard winter ............ which starts just after Remembrance Day and lasts well past Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still beautiful sunshine and 18C at just past 2PM. Tomorrow and Thursday will be the same, just a bit warmer. The last time we had such a nice Sept. was back in 2000. That winter, from early Dec. until early May, we had just over 21 feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still a cool 7, but the sun is trying to break through the clouds. If it does we could easily surpass our high of 11.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 18C at just past noon. It is warmer today, a week before the start of Fall than it was in mid-June.


----------



## SINC

It was a chilly 1 this morning, now at 4 on the way to 11 with afternoon sunny periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is sitting at 20C still this afternoon. My wife's brother called from just outside of Calgary to say that they are getting snow flurries there.


----------



## SINC

Yep, it is snowing in southern AB. Now 12 here in bright sun.


----------



## MacDoc

25 feels like 35 - muggy sucky AQ - no fall day at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 16C here in St.John's. There is a breeze off of the ocean, which means any pollution from the GTA will stay on your side of the country and not bother us.


----------



## SINC

6 on the way to only 11 with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 19C this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at just before 4PM. A beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 730PM after a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, a bit of an ocean breeze and 16C at just past 10AM. A great Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Cool at 3 on the way to only 11 with rain today.


----------



## zenith

Yesterday it was 21 degrees. Today it's 2 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 18C this afternoon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

A nippy -2 this morning on the way to 16 under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but cool morning here in St.John's as we "welcome" the start of the first full day of Fall. It is 12C at 930AM, so I am not complaining.


----------



## SINC

8 this morning on the way to 14 under scattered cloud.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

yesterday was a great summer day
28C and I played 24 holes of golf


today up to 31C (record breaking) but rain all day


----------



## MacDoc

Broiling yesterday - a/c control failed and the house cooked. 
Fixed now but WARM already at 21 - heading to the 30s.
Smog city already into the caution zone.

Rest of the week looks okay - merely into the 20s. 
Hope we get a whacking great tstorm tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Fall-like 11C this afternoon. Another quiet day.


----------



## SINC

5 with light rain this morning. A high of 13 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C going up to 15C this afternoon.


----------



## overkill

Typical fall weather today Cloudy and cool. Looks like it will carry into the weekend. I do not mind at all.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 11 but glorious clear skies and air quality. mid 20s in the daytime and cool crisp nights.

Nice to see Orion up high and glittering. I DO like Ontario seasons tho 33 in Sept I could have done without.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C at 1130AM here in St.John's. Very unFall-like.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 1PM. It is warmer today than any day we had in June. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Cool at 2 with showers on the way to 13 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny at just past 3PM here in St.John's. Worked for much of the afternoon in the garden, getting it ready for winter.


----------



## MacDoc

77 a perfect summer day.  Superb AQ. - cool nights.

oh yeah it's October......hmmm.


----------



## MacDoc

81 in October......


----------



## MacDoc

It's really nice - gentle rain - 17 now with a high of 23.

Not October weather for sure but nice weather for sure and much needed rain.
Not imaginary



> 2007 Was Driest Summer In 50 Years, Stats Show
> Wednesday September 5, 2007
> CityNews.ca Staff
> 
> The forecast is calling for rain in two of the next four days, something we haven't seen much of this summer. According to Environment Canada 2007 was Toronto's driest summer in 50 years. Only about 112 millimetres of precipitation fell in the three months of June, July and August - that's about half of what normally falls in the summertime.
> 
> The summer of 2007 was also more stable than usual, with sunshine on all three long weekends and not much active weather to speak of. The wettest weekend day was June 3, when the city saw about 10 millimetres of rain.
> 
> And while you might not have been complaining about the warm, sunny weekends you might be disappointed this fall by the lack of colour on the trees. According to weather experts a side-effect of all this dryness is a duller than usual fall, because of the trees not having enough moisture to produce the vibrant reds and oranges on their foliage.
> 
> Last year there were 14 tornadoes across Ontario in August - there have only been three all year in 2007 according to the national weather service. However summer's not quite over yet and there's still a chance we could get some active weather in the weeks to come.
> 
> September is expected to bring more of the same dry conditions, and is predicted to be warmer than usual. That follows a long, sizzling summer, when the average temperature was 21.5C, about two degrees higher than usual. And autumn will also be warmer than normal, especially in October, with near normal precipitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning with 11C at just past 9AM, going up to 18C. Very atypical for this time of year.

We experienced the wettest and coldest June in recorded history, as well as the warmest July in recorded history here in St.John's this past year.


----------



## SINC

3 and going to 13 with light showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at nearly noon. Going to mow the lawn after lunch.


----------



## SINC

Rooftops and vehicles are covered in heavy white frost at -3 this morning on the way to 11 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

18.5C at just past 1PM. Warmer today than most all of the days in June.


----------



## Dr.G.

I checked back to my June 3rd posting -- "7C at just after 3PM". It is currently just over 19C at just before 3PM. What a difference 4 months make. However, 4 months from now, I should be reporting that we just went over the 15 foot mark for snowfall. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

A summery 24 today.


----------



## SINC

A very cool fall day with a high of 7 in light rain. Currently cloudy and 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at nearly 1130AM with clouds replacing the blue skies. Might get some rain later. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

A gorgeous summer day. Soon to hit the hammock - balmy breezes - warm sun










Oct 4!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at 333PM here in St. John's, so the strange Oct. weather continues here as well, MacDoc.


----------



## SINC

-4 with frost on the way to only 10 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just before 2PM.


----------



## overkill

partly cloudy and 22 right now. some showers and sun through out the day here near Forest, Ontario


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny this morning, and then it suddenly started to rain at about 1PM. It is now 120PM, and the sun is again shining. Strange weather.


----------



## ColBalt

12:15am, downtown Toronto, it's pi$$ing outside.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 7 in St. Albert. Add 10 and you have tomorrow's high.


----------



## imactheknife

that was some storm yesterday! We had to drive from Guelph to St. Catherines and it was scary! the thunder and lightening was viscious!


----------



## SINC

A calm 3 this morning on the way to a balmy 17 in the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

8 on the way to only 11 under cloudy skies.


----------



## MacDoc

One for the record books










damn is it hot and muggy


----------



## Dr.G.

That is unreal, MacDoc. What is the air quality like?


----------



## SINC

We're at 12 in the sunshine, a very nice crisp fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and drizzle


----------



## MacDoc

Marginal considering it's a holiday.










Nice day for a mcycle right later tho.

Normalish weather soon tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

Imagine if this was a normal work day?!? I fear that our warm temp days are a thing of the past here in St.John's, at least until next July. We shall see.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

and look what's coming to shangri-la in 2 weeks...
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Correction 33!!!










Still 23 at 11 pm.


----------



## SINC

3 on the way to 18 today, a great fall day.


----------



## SINC

Yet another nice fall day at 6 on the way up to 15 today in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

Here too......14 - crisp and refreshing - clean air.


----------



## imobile

SINC said:


> Yet another nice fall day at 6 on the way up to 15 today in the sunshine.


15 C . 
Sunny with scattered clouds here at 48N/123W.


----------



## MacDoc

Weeeeeeeettttt. Welcome rain tho I hope it doesn't lower the turn out. A drizzly 11.


----------



## SINC

9 on the way to 14 with showers. All in all, a pleasant enough day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, mild 11C this afternoon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we are halfway to our high of 12, at 6 under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 9C here this afternoon in St.John's, with a bit of sunshine. Mowed the lawn for the last time this season. The leaves are starting to change color and some are falling. In the next month, it will be leaf raking and then composting the leaves.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 5 this morning on the way to 17 in the sunshine again today.


----------



## SINC

2 and only 12 today with possible showers.


----------



## SINC

3 and partial cloud on the way to 12 again today. Normal fall weather. Last year at this time we had snow that remained all winter long, and I do mean long.


----------



## SINC

3 this morning with a high of 10 and scattered showers the order for the day.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

It was 19 C Friday.
Walked to the post office Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday & Friday.


----------



## The Doug

Yesterday's high was a gorgeous 24 degrees. It clouded over in the afternoon as they predicted, and the forecast of heavy rain last evening came true as well. Wow, did it ever come down. So much so that the back patio flooded; our eavestroughs overflowed badly as they're likely packed with fallen leaves. I guess I know what I'll be doing this afternoon, _eh?_ tptptptp 

I'm just glad that the basement remained bone dry.

Should hit 17 this aft, with a chance of showers. 20 tomorrow, 21 on Monday, with sun. Sure doesn't feel like late October.


----------



## SINC

4 this morning with rain and a high of only 9.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 16 after a very muggy Friday.
23 tomorrow and Monday :clap:


----------



## SINC

9 with bright sunshine makes a perfect fall day to watch Saskatchewan trounce the CFL Ti-Cats in Regina today.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning with scattered showers and a high of only 12, but temps near 20 are forecast for tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## The Doug

Nice and sunny today; we're well on our way to the forecast high of 24 degrees.  :clap: 

It's supposed to be cooler as of tomorrow with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## MacDoc

Unreal - 26 yesterday - there were hundreds of mcycles and cyclists out including me for a very nice 2 hour ride tho it was windy.
Same again today, less wind.
Glad the hammock is still out...why I think I will.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

at least 20 C today, "sky so blue is hurts your eyes to look at it" (burt lancaster - field of dreams) 

looks like last day of golf this year

what a great summer we've had


----------



## MacDoc

29 inside, was 26 outside, now 22 outside after dark !!!!
Oct 22......
Gorgeous summer day.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning on the way to an incredible 22 today with high winds.


----------



## The Doug

Up to 17 today. Rain, and lots of it, is expected. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C here in St.John's at nearly noon. Typical Fall day, with the leaves all in full color now.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning indeed at 13 on the way to 19 with scattered showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

Normal October - little of everything, sun rain, cool, warm.
Highs in the teens all week - lows lower. Maybe frost tomorrow night.

Yucky fall - no colours - too dry and no frost.

More rain please - we're only down a months worth


----------



## SINC

At 25 during the noon hour, we have broken the record high for Edmonton on this date. A beautiful fall day. No colours here either. All the leaves are all on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny at 5PM here in St.John's. Spent the afternoon trying to rake the colorful leaves. Most are still on the trees, and everything looks really fall-like. Of course, with these temps, it is warmer than it was for most of June.


----------



## SINC

Two hours later and a cold front has moved in dropping us from 25 to 17 and still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at 4PM here in St.John's. Going to be sunny and 14C tomorrow. With the trees in all of their golden and red colors, it is a grand sight to see in the sunshine.


----------



## Bolor

Oh, crap!
It's snowing (wet) and the roads are getting slushy.
Did I mention crap?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at nearly 4PM. Was outside raking the leaves that are now starting to fall and I realized that I needed to mow the lawn one more time. Strange for this time of year, but the leaf/grass blend, which I bagged, makes great compost for the soil.


----------



## mrjimmy

Gloomy dark day turns into a blustery night. Leaves swirling in the street. Perfect Halloween like weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, do NOT mention the S word so soon in this thread. Environment Canada is forewarning the people and government of St.John's that we might expect a worse winter than the winter of 2000-2001 ............. a winter in which we received 21 FEET of snow. Predictions are in for 25+ feet of snow, starting in late Nov/early Dec. and lasting until May.


----------



## SINC

2 this morning on the way to 11 under cloudy skies. I hope it stays dry as we are having new windows installed today in the master bedroom and the kitchen. The scaffolding is already up for the job.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C most of the afternoon. It is currently 14C at just past 8PM.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 1 degree going to mid teens.
Mostly the same all week - looking forward to a 17 degree Halloween


----------



## The Doug

Saw ice on a puddle on my way to the train this morning. tptptptp 

-1 at the moment, and sunny. 

The high this afternoon should be 7 but it'll cloud over; chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 12C here this morning in St.John's. Only the golden leaves on the trees makes this dull day bright.


----------



## SINC

1 degree this morning but dead calm and seems much warmer. A High of 8 under cloudy skies, but dry today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 6C this evening, with some clouds drifting on by the light of the moon. Very peaceful.


----------



## MacDoc

8 at 3 am going to 17 - might haul the bike out. :clap:
3 nice days over 16 coming up. Very pleasant mix of sun and cloud tho it was windy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 6C at nearly 9AM here in St.John's. Only the golden leaves keep the spirits bright on this cloudy day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

2 with a high of 6 and sunshine which continues all week long with highs 6 to 8.


----------



## Bolor

currently 11 deg with the sun playing peek-a-boo. Not a bad dat for this area.:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Very pleasant 16 - missed my mcycle window but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-4 this Halloween morn on the way to 9 in the sunshine. should be good for all the trick or treaters tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C as the early trick or treaters start to come to my door. Most want to see the puppies, which is fine with me.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

It's 11 C and sunny.
Wow, you are having trick or treaters? I hope I don't... I'm not ready yet for them!


----------



## MacDoc

A gorgeous 18c and I've not had a moment outside - damn it's busy!!


----------



## SINC

A calm morning at 3 and we'll double that today to 6 in the autumn sunshine.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

19 C but it's kind of cloudy, it was sunny earlier. Hope to walk over to the post office but it's supposed to rain this afternoon!


----------



## Dr.G.

An afternoon of sunshine has given away to darkness at 6PM. 11C still, so it is not a bad night.


----------



## MacDoc

Nassssssty










High winds even to hurricane strength all the way up the east coast. Get the raincoats and boots out, maybe even the life jackets. 

That's tracking right up the Gulf Stream so it has warm water the whole way.



> Hurricane Noel, Deadliest Storm This Year, Heads to Cape Cod
> 
> By Ryan Flinn
> Enlarge Image/Details
> 
> Nov. 2 (Bloomberg) -- Hurricane Noel, which became the year's deadliest storm in the Atlantic after killing more than 100 people, is moving away from the Bahamas and may hit Cape Cod this weekend.
> 
> Noel was upgraded to a hurricane from a tropical storm late yesterday as its sustained wind speeds reached 80 miles (130 kilometers) an hour, the U.S. National Hurricane Center said in an advisory at 11 p.m. Miami time yesterday. The system is heading north-northeast at 20 miles per hour.
> 
> ``As the storm moves along the East Coast, winds gusting from 30 to 60 mph and pounding surf will spread from the Outer Banks to Down East Maine,'' AccuWeather Inc. said on its Web site. Cape Cod, Massachusetts, and Nova Scotia will probably face the brunt of the storm this weekend, it said.
> 
> *Noel hit the Bahamas, Cuba and the Dominican Republic earlier this week, and the Associated Press put the death toll in the region at 108.* Hurricane Felix, a Category 5 storm, the highest rating, killed 101 people in September, AP said.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with strong winds. The winds are expected to pick up to 100kp/h by tomorrow and we shall have 25+cm of rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Nova Scotia looks to get hammered big time. 

_"...first we take Manhattan...."_


----------



## MacDoc

A very pleasant 14 - even have the window open on this November evening.

I'm afraid the rest of the week is more typical November weather, wet and cold.
Glad I got the new tires on the van - going to go right to freezing for a while - slippiest days.
Poor staff had to deal with the flat


----------



## SINC

6 with rain tonight and a high of 7 tomorrow. Highs 2 to 4 all next week is still above seasonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gusty southwesterly winds up to 120 km/h will develop Sunday morning."

"Rough seas and heavy ponding surf will also develop along the coast of Newfoundland Sunday evening."


Calm now .............. but for how long???


----------



## eMacMan

In southern Alberta any small dogs that were not inside are looking for new homes in Saskatchewan. In other words normal windspeeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, my wife is from Calgary, and has lived in Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg. She said that the winds on a normal windy day here in St.John's are not as bad as strong winds on the prairie. However, when the winds get up past 110kp/h, especially when driving 30-85cm of snow all about, she said that it was like the "hand of God trying to smite the wicked" here in our quiet city.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> However, when the winds get up past 110kp/h, especially when driving 30-85cm of snow all about, she said that it was like the "hand of God trying to smite the wicked" here in our quiet city.


We are lucky that when we get a lot of snow the wind actually drops down a bit. In any case I thought the really wicked ones usually made their way to Ottawa or DC so maybe you need to try to export those really bad days to someone that deserves them.


----------



## SINC

-1 and will struggle to +2 in the sunshine today. Got our first snowfall overnight, just enough to make the trees pretty.

I hope all is well on the east coast this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are starting to how, and most of our leaves were blown off of the trees overnight. It is 8C with no rain yet, so it is a mild and windy day ............... so far. When the winds hit 120+kp/h, and the rains start to come horizontally, then we will know that we are in the middle of the storm. So long as it rains and does not snow, and that no one is hurt, I shall be grateful. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman, I guess we could request that the "hand of God" smite the wicked in Ottawa and DC, but I am a pacifist, and don't wish to see anyone hurt. Now, as for long prison terms, I have no problem with that sort of punishment for any and all who betray their sacred trust as a public servant.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has finally stopped and the winds have died down to 80kp/h, which is a normal gust speed for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

We've already reached our high of +1 for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C at just before 1PM.


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to +4 with flurries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just before 4PM. However, the sun is slowly setting at this time and it will be dark by 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just received this warning -- The Canadian Farmer's Almanac predicts a heavy snowfall for the St.John's area on Nov. 15th. I am getting ready for this early start of winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

1 on the way to 6 with rain and wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain. It is balmy outside. We did not have this sort of warmth in early June.


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning and only getting to a high of 3 with snow, perhaps up to 5 cm, but tomorrow is 6 so it will not stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and heavy rain at times. At least one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

-5 with light freezing rain but it won't last as we head up to 8 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with some clouds. A typical November morning.


----------



## MacDoc

A sunny 6 after quite a nice day for November. Sun coming in prompted an afternoon snooze. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Currently 7 and enjoying the sun which broke through again just now after disappearing for most of the afternoon, that rich golden colour of the setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain falling.


----------



## MacDoc

Lots of ice on the windscreen today but going to 14 tomorrow - good day to put the last of the summer stuff away. 
Settle in for the dark days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing weather. It is nearly 9PM and it is still just over 10C. I agree with MacDoc about putting summer stuff away, but I had to wear my shorts just one more time. Was out in my backyard, enjoying one last bit of warmth. Might not see double digits until June. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Ah I wear shorts all year - only really slushy weather gets me out. But then we do not have 20' of snow either.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, back in 2001, at the end of the 21 feet of snow winter, I was out in my shorts on Canada Day, and threw a snow ball from the last bit of snow that was in my yard and under the back deck.


----------



## MacDoc

Yuck - too much snow for this boy.

Today my SAD really kicked in - slept all day. Rain and dark skies and low pressure. Nice temp tho 14


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, here's a pic of the winter of 2003, in which we "only" received 19 feet of snow. 20-25 feet are predicted for this year. We shall see.

FYI, yes, that is yours truly trying to find some place to put the snow.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - still 11 at 111.30 pm. Heavy rain earlier was much needed. :clap:

Hot tub soak soon.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe

It snowed off and on all weekend here on the West coast of the East coast. Yesterday and today the snow didn't melt as it hit the ground. Instead, It's built up covering everything. Today was the first day I had to find the brush to brush the snow off the jeep.

It begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Paul, I heard of this snow in the Corner Brook area. We are chilly here in St.John's, with some sun and 5C at lunchtime. It is going up to 15C, or so we are told, on Thursday. We shall see.

Hang in there, mon ami. There are predictions for a winter worse than the one we experienced in 2000-01, in which St.John's received 21 feet of snow. This time, I have 8 doxies, enough for a dog team on those days when St.John's has closed their streets to all non-essential motor vehicles. I checked and there is no ban on dog sleds.

Mush, you doxies ............ mush.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 15C, going up to 17C later today. Truly atypical weather for St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 10AM, with a strong wind driving a light rain horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at 9PM, with clear skies and a sky full of stars.


----------



## MacDoc

1 and clear - chilly night. Hot tub soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, what are the temps in your hot tub?


----------



## mrjimmy

Definitely regretted not wearing a scarf tonight. Turned the dial up to 11 in the car. House is drafty and chilly. All very tell-tale symptoms....


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with sunshine and 7C temps at 10AM.


----------



## MacDoc

California dreamin' on such a winter's day.......

-2


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you could dream of St.John's, with sunshine and 8C right now. Of course, in a month or so, with nearly a foot of snow on the ground, and 20+ more feet of snow predicted to fall until May, you might be better off in California.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 5C, on the way up to 10C ............ with more rain. We will have over an inch of rain today, but north of us, in Gander, NL, they will get over a foot of snow. I'll take the rain anyday of the week.


----------



## The Doug

+1 today, with bit of snow, a bit of rain.

5 centimetres of snow is predicted for this evening & overnight, with up to 10 centimetres accumulated by the time it stops late in the day tomorrow.

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, my sentiments exactly. We are getting between 25-50mm of rain today, which would have been 30-60cm of snow if it was colder.


----------



## MacDoc

A wet cold November day 4 and pouring rain, snow, ice, you name it coming right up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge Canadian Forces transport plane just left the St.John's International Airport this afternoon, complete with snow plows and crews, along with emergency supplies. They are being airlifted to the GTA after Environment Canada issued this warning -- "Depending on how much ice pellets form at the expense of the snow current snowfall estimates over the greater Toronto area is 5 to 10 centimetres tonight with an additional 5 to 10 centimetres Thursday." While this is considered to be an average snowfall in St.John's, one can only imagine the panic and dire consequences it will bring to you poor folks in the GTA. 

So, have hope ........... help is on the way.


----------



## MacDoc

Now now - Mel is long gone. Saner heads prevail.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Mayor of TO has chartered a plane for 400 "fit and hardy Newfoundlanders" to come to the aid of the folks in TO in their "hour of need". "There will be no need to call upon the Canadian Forces when we have Newfoundlanders and Labradorians helping to clear away our snow."

OpenDNS


----------



## The Doug

Now they're warning that we will get 15 centimetres of snow overnight & tomorrow.

*bleh*

tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, all we are getting is rain, so there will be plenty of "fit and hardy Newfoundlanders" to come to the aid of the folks in your area as well.


----------



## MacDoc

Hot tub in winter.....how sweet...and guilt free thanks to Bullfrog


----------



## Dr.G.

A family down the street, who moved here from TO, put a hot tub in their backyard. I remember seeing a snow drift going up to their second story window in the exact spot they located their hot tub. I feel sorry for them, MacDoc, if they have your desires. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Canuckmakem

So impressed that the power was out in THE WHOLE CITY today for a couple of hours.

Good job it was on just below freezing .....


----------



## Dr.G.

C-man, what is the population of Medicine Hat, AB?


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with a bit of fog this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

The first "snow day" ...all the school buses cancelled in our area. Nasty ice - and sleet. -2


----------



## zenith

Minus 17 with a windchill giving minus 25. I feel like crawling back into bed.


----------



## The Doug

Crappy day. _Really crappy._


----------



## dona83

Enjoy your snow!  Hahahaha.


----------



## overkill

Going through the phases of snow-rain-freezing rain.

Might be a long drive home.


----------



## The Shadow

overkill said:


> Might be a long drive home.


Count on it. Duck out early if you can.


----------



## overkill

The Shadow said:


> Count on it. Duck out early if you can.


On days like these, I tend to work a little later to let the traffic die off and then hit the roads. Weather is to improve over this afternoon so drive home may not be as bad.


----------



## imactheknife

I have been working just off the 401 and Mavis and the traffic going back to Guelph is bad enough with rush hour and rain. I told my client I wasn't going to be there today as the roads were the pits and I can only imagine the traffic on the 401 ! NO THANKS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Is all the snow and slush gone in the GTA?


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 6C morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather here in St.John's. It has been foggy and just over 9C since lunchtime and that is where we still are temp-wise.


----------



## imactheknife

cold tonight...snow that did come is still here, although the roads are drier (highways) thanks to the salt!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 9C at just before 11PM. We are going down into the deep freeze comes Monday, with temps as low as -3C. This is cold for us in November.


----------



## MacDoc

Very cold last night and during the day.
-10 last night - - 7 now - a ton of ice around.

It smelled like winter today.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, what does winter smell like in your area? Winter storms that bring 30cm or more usually come out of the northeast, which is right off of the Atlantic Ocean. Thus, just before the storm, we get the smell of the ocean air. It is clean, brisk, and usually means drifts up to the car windows (and sometimes over the car hood) when the wind is blowing 100+kp/h our of the northeast.


----------



## MacDoc

I'd have to say like cold iron.


----------



## Dr.G.

A "cold iron" smell is an apt description of winter in the GTA, MacDoc.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and sunny this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, strong winds from the southwest and 15C at nearly 4PM. Unreal!!! It is warmer today than any day last June, which was the coldest June in recorded history here in St.John's.


----------



## duosonic

First snow of the season - about 5" overnight, I just came in from shovelling. It's so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenith

It warmed up from yesterday's minus 27 all the way to minus 20. And we're in the middle of a blizzard at the moment. Visibility is not great.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees but winds to 70 kph and dropping to -8 , gonna be a good evening to huddle in bed with a book.


----------



## tdogg

umm...I wish it was 15C here...right now we are sitting at -20C with some wind. The snow has finally stopped....thank goodness. We already have close to 2ft of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are "stuck" at 15C at nearly 8PM. Thus, this is where we have been "stuck" for the past four hours. I was outside with my dogs about 15 minutes ago in short sleeves and shorts. What a feeling.


----------



## Dr.G.

tdogg, where in Alberta are you located? Snowfalls of over two feet are common in St.John's starting in late Dec. ................ and lasting until early May.


----------



## tdogg

Dr.G. said:


> tdogg, where in Alberta are you located? Snowfalls of over two feet are common in St.John's starting in late Dec. ................ and lasting until early May.


Just east of Edmonton...i hate winter...blech!


----------



## imactheknife

zenith said:


> It warmed up from yesterday's minus 27 all the way to minus 20. And we're in the middle of a blizzard at the moment. Visibility is not great.


sounds like your up near my friend Trevor! he is 2 hours north of FortMcmurry! says it is alittle cold at -20!. -50 is when he goes back in side!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is pouring rain and is now 15.3C .............. the high for the day .......... and it's 1030PM here in St.John's. Thursday will have us all the way down to a low of -3C, which is actually normal for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just tied a record set back in 1944 for the warmest Dec.27th. We are currently at 15.6C and climbing. Amazing. Of course, with 20-25 feet of snow predicted for St.John's this winter, this will seem like the eye of the hurricane. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 9C and a bit of sun is trying to peak through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 2C and sunny, but snow, up to 20cm is forecast. So it all begins once again. Our record of 632cm will surely fall this winter I fear. Environment Canada is predicting up to 750cm of snow from Dec. to May. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Clear and -20 at noon hour as we try for -16 this afternoon. -28 is tonight's forecast low.


----------



## Bolor

We had -28 this morning and warmed up to -20 as well... Windchill of -26

We have a little more than a foot of snow on the ground with another 8 inches tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently just under 4C, with a forecast of 20cm of snow overnight. We shall see. It might fall as rain ............... I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, looks as if you are in for a long hard winter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

-6 but up to 4 tomorrow. Nice hot tub and movie weather.


----------



## SINC

-25 and sinking. Gulp.


----------



## The Doug

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

Fun wow 

Had to drop off GST and it put the new van tires through their paces. About 6 -8" of drifted and quite heavy snow. A few ditzy drivers could not quite figure out that a bit of speed actually will get you THROUGH a snow plow pile instead of tiptoeing and getting stuck ON it.


----------



## SINC

'Nuff said.


----------



## Bolor

Macdoc, at least your roads are clear


----------



## The Doug

Waiting to see that first flake of snow...


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside here in St.John's at 7PM. 10cm have fallen with another 15+cm to go, but the winds are over 120kp/h. Cars that are parked in a driveway a certain way are being pushed a few inches if they are broadside against the wind. The lights keep flickering, so I have candles and the woodstove going just in case.


----------



## MacDoc

Not this morning when I posted that link.










It's rain and fog now - side roads crazy slippery - traction control on all the time. Glad I did the driveway before the rain came.

Kid angling for a snow day - I said he missed his window


----------



## The Doug

Pretty bad out there, yep. Decided not to go to work today. There's about 15 cms down, maybe another 15 to come. Not looking forward to shoveling & cleaning up after it's all over. Once it's light out I'll step outside to gauge whether or not I'll have to pull snow down from the roof - sheesh not _already_...


----------



## Dr.G.

27cm of wet snow fell overnight, blown about by winds up to 124kp/h. What a mess. Guess this guarantees us a white Hanukkah on Wednesday ......... along with a white Christmas ............. white Easter .............. white Canada Day?????? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-20 with 30 kph winds make it feel like -30 out there this morning. 5 cm of snow is forecast for each of the next three days.


----------



## Bolor

Sound as though it is bad all through Ontario. We got another 15 cms last night and another 10 since 6am. The wind is out of the north and my sidewalk runs north-south so the wind piles the snow up on my front door-step. Will have to run the snow-blower again today tptptptp 
Started out at -13 with wind ... currently -10 and windchill at -19. Snowfall warning still in effect.


"Snowfall warning for
Timmins - Cochrane - Iroquois Falls continued 

..Snowfall continuing this morning..



A major winter storm tracking over extreme eastern Ontario is still spreading snow northward over the regions. The snow combined with strong northwesterly winds can produce brief whiteout conditions due to blowing snow."


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, everything you folks are getting is headed our way. The only difference is that we won't get the extreme cold temps that has been hitting out west and in central ON. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

I tptptptp am tptptptp sick tptptptp of tptptptp shoveling tptptptp snow. tptptptp 

I haven't listened to any weather reports since this morning, but I think my area (Laurentiens) got way more than 30 cms of snow. This afternoon it was up past my knees on the patio when I did my first shoveling stint. tptptptp 

Fortunately it's been tapering off over the past couple of hours.


----------



## zenith




----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, Doug. My mother, who was born in Montreal, would tell me tales of her trecking around the Laurentiens in snowshoes. For a kid who grew up in an apartment house in New York City, these were, for me, fantasy stories.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold 1C at just before 9AM here in St.John's, with dark snow clouds up above just waiting to pound us once again.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 but the sun is showing signs of emerging :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun is predicted here as well, MacDoc ................... for Christmas Day (maybe). We have a guarantee of a white Hanukkah (tomorrow) and white Christmas. Irving Berlin would be pleased.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> A cold 1C at just before 9AM here in St.John's, with dark snow clouds up above just waiting to pound us once again.


We are in the height of that snow presently. At 7:30 AM news report we had 30 cm of snow by the 8:30 news we had 33 cm of snow with a rate of 2 to 3 cm of snow falling per hour. It is heavy wet sticky "Gulf Stream" snow. Therefore the drifting is limited. I shall head out soon to try my 25 "seasoned" frankenblower upon its fury. I say tptptptp to this mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, it has hit us here in St.John's as well. We were getting light flurries earlier, but it is now very blustery with about an inch of snow an hour falling everywhichway. If we don't get the predicted rain today, we will have 25+cm of snow by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Pylonman

Port Mann Bridge- between Coquitlam and Surrey- East bound As of 7:00am PST it's raining like cats and dogs. I had to put the windshield wipers on high to clear the water off. All the snow is melted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pyloman, on yesterday's CBC National, I watched some scenes of trucks, buses and cars trying to get through the ponds in Vancouver. Amazing. Drive carefully, my friend.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

The rain was off and on in the Gulf Islands BC. I had to run an errand over to Salt Spring Island today. Stood at the bow of the Queen of Tsawwassen as it was gliding into Long Harbour, SSI. It was as warm as a spring day. I could see rain in the distance and green fir-covered hills rising out of the water dappled with winter sunlight.

As I drove off the ferry it was pouring. Later when I was waiting for the boat back at Long Harbour again, brilliant sun came out and illuminated the red trunks of the big old arbutus trees near the dock. Sometimes I forget why I live in the Gulf Islands, but today I didn't.


----------



## Vandave

The rain was crazy here in Burnaby and Vancouver. The streets around my house turned into streams with a steady flow of water covering the entire width of asphalt and waves could be seen all the way up hills.

I have a remediation project in Vancouver and we have been diverting water around our excavation. Unfortunately, during this rain event it caused water to enter into an electrical manhole and into the electrical conduit. From there the water ran into the basement of a building and flooded it out. It started to fill the electrical room but luckily the problem was caught in time before... boom...

Good times. 

Two years ago at the Woodwards remediation I had a similar situation. The old building was being demolished and the roof drains were removed which caused water to drain into the basement which flooded an electrical room with about 5 feet of water. The breaker didn't blow so electricity was flowing freely into the mass of water which caused it to boil! I bet there was around 50 to 100,000 litres of water in the room!!!!! The boiling water then caused the transformers to leak their oil to leak into the water which then produced hydrocarbon vapours throughout the building. Thank god they didn't contain PCBs. The HazMat team was called in after we shut electricity down in the building to see what was going on (we didn't know to that point). The TV stations were present and filming everything going on. 

Good times. :lmao: 

Gotta love the rain here.


----------



## overkill

-9 was the temperature to wake up to today in the GTA, not a lot of wind which helped with the windchill being non existent.


----------



## MacDoc

-10 now - was - 12 overnight. Nippy in shorts this morning walking to get the mail.  Nice in the hot tub last night.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -18 with windchill of -27. The snow has stopped for now, however and this is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

GA, MacNutt always spoke of the great weather in SSI.


----------



## Dr.G.

Speaking of weather, it is 3C this morning, with sunshine from about dawn until 11AM. Now, the clouds have rolled in and rain/sleet/snow is predicted for the next few days.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -16 and only going up one more degree for a high, then dropping back to -26 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C, with some snow tonight as the temps dip to -1C. Not sure if I would want Sinc's cold temps, but at least the snow is not deep or heavy to shovel.


----------



## dona83

Cloudy and 12C the high. It'll be sunny tomorrow but the high will drop down to 3C. Brrrr! lol....


----------



## Dr.G.

dona83, it's all relative. Your 12C is our 3C, which is Sinc's -13C.


----------



## Bolor

We have reached our high of -16. (Windchill of -24) but at least the sun is still shining. Snow to start again early this evening.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Dr.G. said:


> GA, MacNutt always spoke of the great weather in SSI.


Our island has pretty much the same climate but yeah, Salt Spring is a magical place. And I usually have a few thoughts for ehMac's Sage of Salt Spring whenever I go there. As I was in the checkout line chatting with the locals at the supermarket in Ganges, I thought of Gerry cheerfully doing the same, maybe with a few Chretien-bashing jibes thrown in.


----------



## Dr.G.

GA, SSI has about the best weather in Canada ............... just as St. John's has the worst weather (at least according to Environment Canada).


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Dr.G. said:


> GA, SSI has about the best weather in Canada ............... just as St. John's has the worst weather (at least according to Environment Canada).


Nah, my island is better ... 

It's the Olympic Mountains in Washington State providing a "rain shadow" effect. We get all the benefits of South-western BC's mild climate with only about one-third of the rain. In summer the water problems on these islands can be severe though. You learn the cute little rhyme that starts ... If it's yellow, let it mellow ... with various and sundry verses added after for comic effect.


----------



## SINC

-22 and headed south to -30 with wind chill making it feel like -40 tonight.

Gotta run. Got to go bring in my brass monkey.


----------



## Dr.G.

GA, if MacNutt were here, he would disagree.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is just under 3C here with no wind. Actually, it is quite nice outside just now.


----------



## SINC

It is -21 now and will struggle to -17 for a high under clear skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 0C. A very nice day. We have had nearly two feet of snow this past week, and with colder temps coming our way, we shall have a white Christmas.


----------



## SINC

-17 and falling again to -25 tonight. tomorrow is supposed to bring bitterly cold wind chills. I hate it when that happens and I have to make a 120 km highway trip in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and a clear sky. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

A bone chilling -29 under clear skies at sunrise. Not a puff of wind, but that is forecast to change this afternoon with very high wind chill values as yet another arctic system moves into the area. Must be global warming again.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light snow falling. Going up to 6C later this afternoon with some rain, or so they say. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, at just before 6PM, we are at 4.5C here in St.John's. Going into the deep freeze tomorrow night, with temps as low as -8C. That is very cold for us in Dec.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is -6C with a windchill of -16C!!!!!!!!! And, it is going down to -10C overnight. This is the coldest day since early March. I have had the woodstove going all afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now that I'm in the right thread, we moved all the way up to -4 today, but will fall back to -24 tonight with high wind chills in the mid to high -30s range.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was outside with my doxies for about 10 minutes in -20C windchill and I thought I was going to die. They loved running around but I was way too cold.


----------



## mrjimmy

More snow on the car this morning. I think we are pretty certain to have a white Christmas in TO this year. Much more festive than mud, lost mittens and chip wrappers.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny morning at -10 on the way to -4. A fresh 4 inches of fallen snow on the ground makes it appear very clean and crisp.


----------



## MissGulch

I'm in LA, CA and the weather is to be 65 fahrenheit and sunny today. FABULOUS!


----------



## Dr.G.

Miss G., enjoy it while you can. It shall be no warmer than 5C in NYC for the next few day. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a very cold -5C at 5PM here in St.John's. I have had the woodstove going all day. Still, cold weather here in St.John's means no heavy wet snow falls. When snow does come as flurries, the 3-5cm of this snow is light and blows all over the place. The ground has just frozen last night so it blows every which way.


----------



## Bolor

Quite pleasant right now at -3 and a light breeze. Cloudy with intermittent light flurries. All in all, not a bad day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, send us some of that warmth. It is currently -6C and going down a few more degrees overnight. We did have sunshine all day, which is as rare as this bitterly cold weather we have had the past few days.


----------



## Bolor

-15 and wind chill of -26. Brrrrrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

We have "warmed up" to -4C, but now the predicted 20cm of snow is starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

We've already reached our high for the day or +1 and the roads are a skating rink.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and lots of snow swirling all around.


----------



## SINC

Now -1 and it has been snowing for the past few hours. the roads are a mess, but I have to go out on them. Oh well, it IS winter in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have had about 8 inches of snow fall today, and it is still snowing. I shall deal with it tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

-3 with flurries and that is as good as it gets for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies here in St. John's, with -9C temps and a windchill of a bitterly cold -20C. Yesterday, we had over a foot of snow, getting us close to the one meter mark.


----------



## SINC

Given the lack of snow reported in your back yard recently Dr. G., it would appear when winter hits NL, it does so with a vengeance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, it was amazing to see how much snow fell in just a week. We are near the one meter mark now and this time last year, I was still raking up leaves. We broke a record set back in 1959 when we got down to -13C overnight, not including the windchill. It is currently -8C and very sunny, and with little wind.


----------



## The Doug

-8 right now, rising to 0 by this afternoon. Flurries expected, maybe 4 cms. accumulation.

A snowstorm is predicted for this Sunday... right now they're predicting 25 centimetres. 

tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Doug. We are getting your storm on Monday, and it will not be pleasant. Drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## bryanc

Where 'ya too, Doug?

I moved out here to the Maritimes last year (are you impressed with my local lingo?), and haven't experienced a 'Noreaster yet. How much beer should I buy to make sure I'm well supplied?

Cheers


----------



## Bolor

wind chills of -30 all day today. At least the sun came out at 10:00 am and it should be clear most of the week-end. The storm passes south of us through Sudbury and North Bay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bryanc, if you want to experience a true "'Noreaster", come over to St.John's just prior to one. I say "prior", because once it hits, there will be no airlines going out from our airport. Last year, we had a true noreaster, and it dumped 83cm of snow in a 30 hour period, driven by 123kp/h winds. St. John's was shut down for two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, at just past 11PM, it is -9C. Way too cold for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped from a balmy -1 to -13 in just two hours.


----------



## SINC

We've been stuck at -13 for hours now. It will try and warm up to -8 today with more snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with calm winds ................. the calm before the storm. Snow and sleet is predicted for Monday.


----------



## overkill

-9 and the winds are picking up. storm front is starting to move in. here comes the snow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Overkill. I hear that it might be a bad storm. Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was looking at the Environment Canada report for Toronto. All you folks around the GTA should be very careful this weekend. I know that this sounds trite, but reading the forecast, it sounds like storms we normally get here in St.John's in January and Feb., and these storms can be very dangerous. Good luck to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the snowstorm predicted to hit us here in St.John's on Monday, we will be well over one meter of snow that has already fallen this month. The sad part is that for all of us in Canada, winter does not officially start until the 22nd of Dec. Thus, all of this snow and cold has been in the Fall of 2007. Still, as we say after each storm here in St.John's, "It could have been worse". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 and hunkered down for the weekend wallop.
Starting to blow kinda of hard tho the light snow has eased off.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, it is the wind that is what makes a snowstorm dangerous. A few days ago, we got 23cm of snow, but there was no wind, so it just piled up waiting to be shovelled away. However, with this sort of snowfall, blown about by 80-120kp/h winds, it is a totally different story. Cars parked in a driveway disappear ............ front doors of homes are buried in a drift .......... snow piles up on the roof of a home putting tremendous weight upon that structure. 

You folks in the GTA will be getting some ice pellets mixed in, which makes life even more difficult.

Thus, your "hunkered down" mentality is a wise move. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## imobile

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, it is the wind that is what makes a snowstorm dangerous. A few days ago, we got 23cm of snow, but there was no wind, so it just piled up waiting to be shovelled away. However, with this sort of snowfall, blown about by 80-120kp/h winds, it is a totally different story. Cars parked in a driveway disappear ............ front doors of homes are buried in a drift .......... snow piles up on the roof of a home putting tremendous weight upon that structure.
> 
> You folks in the GTA will be getting some ice pellets mixed in, which makes life even more difficult.
> 
> Thus, your "hunkered down" mentality is a wise move. Paix, mon ami.



Snow ?
That is a FOUR letter word!
Tis a balmy, cloudy bright 7C at 48N/123W ( on left coast of this great land)
At my 'other' homeland 34S/152E it is
Mostly Cloudy
23° / 17°
Sydney Harbour Bridge and Opera House , Sydney 2000, NSW, Australia pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots

Sorry ~ feeling a little roo less!


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah well I can take comfort in not being concerned about shaking off the edge of the continent when the BIG ONE hits


----------



## imobile

*A Lucky Break on Friday the 13th, 2029: Giant Asteroid Will Narrowly Miss Earth*



MacDoc said:


> Yeah well I can take comfort in not being concerned about shaking off the edge of the continent when the BIG ONE hits


Ha! Here's something to ponder!

Friday the 13th, 2029: Giant Asteroid Will Narrowly Miss Earth

A giant asteroid the size of 3 football pitches will make the closest flyby of earth in recorded history for an object of its size, scientists said yesterday. It will pass between the earth and the moon and will even come closer than the orbit of many telecommunications satellites, although astronomers insisted that there was little chance of a collision with the massive rock. Anxious earthlings need not worry too much for another 24 years, however, because asteroid 2004 MN4 is not due to make its closest approach to earth until about 10pm London time on Friday 13 April 2029.

The latest calculations of the rock's orbit suggest that it will come so close that it will probably be visible to the naked eye from Britain. It will shine in the sky as a dim, fast-moving star - the first asteroid in modern times to be clearly visible from Earth without the aid of a telescope or binoculars. The asteroid was first discovered in June 2004 and calculations of its orbit made by astronomers last Christmas eve suggested that there was a one in 60 chance of it colliding with the earth. However, within a week this was revised down to virtually zero probability of a collision. If it did collide it would cause an explosion equivalent to about 20 hydrogen bombs being detonated simultaneously, turning vast areas of land into desert or generating a giant tsunami if it landed in the ocean.

The latest revisions of the calculations have refined the asteroid's orbital path to suggest that it will pass our planet by the relative whisper of 36,000km (22,600 miles) - well within the orbit of geostationary satellites and about a tenth of the distance to the moon. This is by far the largest of the top 10 closest asteroids recorded by astronomers. Only two others have come closer and both were much smaller objects - tens of yards wide instead of the 350 yards of asteroid 2004 MN4.

A Piece of the Rock


----------



## mrjimmy

ooooooo I'm about to head out to assess the damage (SNOW!). First the car, then the walk, then the porch, then the car again etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrjimmy, in the words of Bill Clinton, "I feel your pain." Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

To put things into perspective, here is what 35cm of snow looks like. Sadly, this was only halfway through the storm, in which we received 83cm of snow in a 30 hour timeframe here in St.John's.

I wish all of you folks in ON and Quebec a safe time of this storm. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -5 on a beautiful clear and sunny day. Christmas shoppers are out in force this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Skies are clear here as well, Sinc. However, the sun has set so that means a cold night. It is going down to an unbelievably cold -14C with winds overnight of 120kp/h. I can only imagine what the windchill is going to be like. My wife scoffs and says, "Typical prairie temps", to which I reply, "Yes, but we are in St.John's, NL".


----------



## The Doug

_Dear Flying Spaghetti Monster,

NO MORE SNOW UNTIL 2010 please.

Thank you,

Je moi._


----------



## SINC

-9 on the way to -2 with light flurries. Not even enough to shovel.


----------



## imactheknife

hey Sinc, isn't the weather out there like the good ole days? NOT! Alberta is having signs of global warming. AS a kid I remember it snowing in October and staying until April. Since 1992 the weather has been screwed up. When I lived in Calgary in 92 that was the first time I heard of the El Nino effect. It's now called global warming!. I know winter can suck, but smiling because there is no snow is sad...I can't imagine Canada with out winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

We really got pounded here in St. John's overnight and into the morning. 20cm of snow overnight, and then 5cm of ice pellets early this morning. This was followed by a few hours of sleet. This was all whipped about by steady 100kp/h winds. It is truly heart attack snow. I have been in and out all day trying to clear things up in my driveway. It is currently 4C, so at least it is not freezing yet.


----------



## Fox

The storm dumped 25 cm of snow in Peterborough, about the same as Toronto but ours came without any sleet or rain. The big winner in Ontario was apparently Cornwall, with 50 cm, but maybe they got more in parts of southern Québec. It was beautiful here today, sunny and crisp; almost like the Prairies after a snowfall. Cross-country skiing was great on Trent campus, although I had to break my own trail. I'll take this snow anytime over the crappy warm winter weather we've been getting for so many years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fox, we had a white Hanukkah and now we shall have a white Christmas. Give me that "crappy warm winter weather" every winter. Of course, with winter officially 5 days away, I would love some nice Fall weather. I HATE SNOW!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

A nippy -20 under clear skies and a high of only -5 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy -2C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-15 on the way to -9 with flurries forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and cloudy. No sun, no snow, no sleet, no rain, nothing but a cold cloudy day. After the storm of a few days ago, I'll take this over just about anything else.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -21 with a wind chill of -30, flurries and a high of -5 with strong north winds will make it seem much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C going down to -12C. Still, it is sunny and no wind, so it is a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the word just came in from the National Research Council of Canada -- winter officially starts here in North America at 230AM tomorrow morning here in St.John's, NL. 

Please, don't shoot the messanger if you don't like the message.


----------



## The Doug

Up to -4 today, cloudy with a bit of sun. 

0 tomorrow, cloudy.

*+8* on Sunday with periods of rain (I'd better finish clearing the roof!).  

0 and -1 Monday & Tuesday respectively, with a bit of snow.


----------



## SINC

-19 under clear skies with wind chill of -25 and climbing to -9 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy. Flurries are predicted, but none have come yet.


----------



## ramoose

florida is 75 degrees too bad i am comin home.
one good thing i missed shoveling all that snow


----------



## SINC

High winds combined with a temperature of -23 this morning make it feel like -30 today. We will struglle to reach -12.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny -6C with no wind this morning here in St.John's. It is going up to 5C on Monday.


----------



## SINC

-11 and calm on the way to -6 under sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1C here at just past 11AM. It feels going to get out of the bitterly cold temps we have been experiencing these past couple of weeks.


----------



## The Doug

Temperature should hit 7 or 8 this afternoon. Strong wind and heavy rain is predicted (up to 30 mm). Glad the roof is clear, and right now I'm touching up some snow banks to channel water away from the house. Worth a try.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Doug. I do this every April to try to get the rain water moving away from the house. We are going up to 5C tomorrow with some blessed rain.


----------



## Bolor

We had our rain today with a high of +7. Dropping tonight with Flash-freeze warnings and a winter storm warning ... 15 cms on top of all that rain. Yuckkkk


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, that is tough weather to experience, especially since you folks had snow already on the ground. With really cold temps, it will freeze solid. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

I happen to have it set to Fahrenheit.










30 degree swing in one day - big time in either scale.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a wide variation of temps, MacDoc. Now, if we could get loads of rain, sunshine and +22C temps, we could have a green Christmas here in St.John's. Sadly, we will just get a bit more snow and some rain. Such is Life.


----------



## The Doug

We had drizzle and a bit of blowing rain yesterday, but the heavy rains didn't materialise. What a relief. Environment Canada says yesterday's high was 8.7 degrees with 5.6 mm of precipitation, which seems right to me. 

But geez, the winds that kicked in last night. Quite powerful at times; as soon as it's light out I'll take a look outside to see if the winds did any damage or if any twigs / branches came down.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy, with no wind, rain, sleet, hail or anything else falling from the sky. Sunny and 1C predicted for tomorrow. So, since Santa first arrives here in this part of NL when he hits North America, it should be clear sailing for him.


----------



## SINC

-7 with a high of +1 today under partial cloud with flurries this evening. Gentle snow on Christmas Eve is perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

That sounds like a nice Christmas eve gift to you from Mother Nature.


----------



## SINC

A warm Christmas morning at -5, which is also our high for the day in the sunshine. I bet it climbs higher than that once the sun appears.


----------



## The Doug

Up to 0 today, mostly sunny at the moment. A bright, tranquil Christmas morn.

Such a refreshing change from the heavy overcast and all that @#^%@&^#% precipitation we have received over the past two weeks.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep - here as well - just at freezing and tho there are few slippy patches it's calm December weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at sunset (415PM) here in St.John's. It was 0C with some sun for most of the day, but now that the clouds have rolled in it actually got a bit warmer. Tons of snow still left so it was certainly a white Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 1C at just before 1PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy -13 on the way to -6 with flurries.


----------



## Bolor

-6 this morning with clouds. Some light flurries and -3 now. Going to be this way for the next couple of days.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared to illuminate the hordes of shoppers out elbowing each other today.


----------



## MacDoc

Just below freezing - treacherous footing in parking lots.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 0C this evening here in St.John's. Stayed in all day relaxing and enjoying being with my family.


----------



## MacDoc

In for a warmish start to 2008 -


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C at 10AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

overcast and -12 with light flurries and a high of -6 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -1C ............... but it is the calm before the storm. Overnight, and into Sat. morning, we shall get over a foot of wind-blown snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

40cm of wet snow is predicted for St.John's over the next 24-30 hours. This will put us well over the 4 foot mark for snow in December. Sadly, Dec. is not even over yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going to get well more than the 40cm predicted by Environment Canada. I will be more like 50cm. The winds are nearly at a constant 80kp/h, so the drifting is what makes it really difficult. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Right at freezing with a bit of sun. No wind at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Howling winds here with horizontal snow. -1C, so the snow is sticking and piling up. We might get over the 5-foot mark for snow in Dec. by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now we have horizontal ice pellets flying by my window. An inch or so of these will be replaced by some sleet and then back to about 15-25cm of snow. Clearing it away shall be a "treat".


----------



## SINC

A chilly -10 with high wind chill values. Yesterday it snowed lightly all day without a puff of breeze and left the trees painted white.


----------



## MacDoc

Well above freezing now and for the next few days.

I've heard January is to be quite a bit above normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pic, Sinc. Here in St.John's, we have had about 25cm of snow with more until midnight. The wind is vicious, so the drifts are up to the car door handles. By morning, they will be up to the middle of the windows. We have a break tomorrow, with only about 5cm of new snow. Then, we are in a "weather snow bomb", with constant snow of 10-25cm each day from Sunday to Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A calm and chilly morn at -20 with light snow and a high of -9 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Sunny and warm here in sub tropical Ontario  A bit of a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had sunshine all day, but with -6C temps. Gave everyone a chance to dig out from yesterday's snowstorm ................ and get ready for tonight's storm. This is looking like at least five feet of total snow here in St.John's for the month of Dec. ................ and Jan/Feb/March are our heavy snow months. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-18 with very light snow and a high today of only -13.


----------



## MacDoc

Just at freezing. Tricky weather for driving.


----------



## duosonic

Temp -4º, snowing rather briskly - my word, it is beautiful!


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow ......... snow ............ and more snow. The word here in St.John's is "HELP!!!"


----------



## Bolor

We have had our share of snow too. we got about a foot in the last two dumps and I waited until the end of the second one to clean off the deck. A few flurries for tomorrow then sun and going into a deep-freeze of -26 and -27 for overnight lows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we don't get the extreme cold temps as you folks do in Timmins. We just get snow, snow, sleet, hail, rain, sleet and more snow. Here is our New Year's Eve forecast .............. with the same forecast again for Wed.

"Snow is expected to begin in Newfoundland Monday afternoon. Total snowfall accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres are expected with this storm by Tuesday morning.

Strong winds forecast with this system will combine with the snow to give near zero visibilities in blowing snow."


----------



## mrjimmy

A centimeter or two of snow has blanketed the downtown Toronto core this morning. I'm sure the car exhaust chinooks created by frenzied boxing week shoppers will take care of it pretty fast.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -21 under clear skies on the way to -12 today. Thank goodness it is calm or it would feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C under cloudy skies. It is the calm before tonight's snowstorm.


----------



## MacDoc

Just at freezing :yawn:

January thaw going to be big time this year.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Just at freezing :yawn:
> 
> January thaw going to be big time this year.


I LOVE that weather graph! The predictions of the worst winter in years had/have me spooked. Time to head to Mexico or perhaps Peru!


----------



## MacDoc

Well we'll see - friend sends these....could be almanac nonsense for all I know.


----------



## MacDoc

Careful out there.....I did not know this was coming.



> *2008 will begin with snowstorm*
> 
> Dec 31, 2007 09:40 PM
> THE CANADIAN PRESS, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS AND THESTAR.COM STAFF
> An intensifying storm moving up from the U.S. Midwest expected to move into Ontario tonight from the southwest.
> 
> Environment Canada is predicting a general 15-centimetre snowfall along the Hwy. 401 corridor, though eastern areas along Lake Ontario could see 20 to 25 centimetres.
> 
> The snowstorm will hit central Ontario around midnight, forecasters predict.
> 
> Heavy snow will fall all night and into the middle of the day tomorrow, driven by winds gusting to 50 km/h. Blowing snow may cause problems in some areas Tuesday night.
> 
> The snow is expected to gradually move out of the province Tuesday. The wake of the storm will bring crisp January weather, with a forecast low Thursday of -14°.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly -22 with a wind chill expected in the -30 range. Good night to be home watching the box.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C, but it is the wind, sleet and snow that is worrisome. Only 15cm of snow are predicted, but the winds will drift this snow everywhere.

"St. John's and vicinity
5:13 AM NST Tuesday 1 January 2008
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

Wind gusts of up to 140 km/h are occurring now."


----------



## SINC

-16 under clear skies and little movement with a high today of -14.


----------



## mrjimmy

Heavy wettish snow falling straight down on Toronto this morning. Already we have an inch standing like an acrobat on the power lines. Hopefully next week's 'Heat Wave '08™' will take care of this (although it is quite pretty on a still New Year's morning).


----------



## MacDoc

Just at freezing  but a pretty sight this morning to wake up to :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C this afternoon as the winds "die" down to gusts of 80kp/h. Finished clearing out my driveway in time for tomorrow's storm. This will put us at just under 5 feet of snow for this winter, which is 20% of the predicted snow for us here in St.John's until June. Canada Day snowball fights are a possibility again this year. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Sunny and c-c-c-cold -14


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and blowing snow. Might have some sleet mixed in to keep things interesting. We had 137cm of snow in Dec. alone. Today's storm will bring another 20cm, so we are well on our way to the predicted 25 feet of snow for this winter. Pray for us in our season of need. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-10 under cloud cover, but the sun is supposed to appear this afternoon and push our high to +1. Best I get out the windshield washer fluid and fill up.


----------



## mrjimmy

Speaking of wiper fluid:

http://ottsun.canoe.ca/News/National/2007/12/29/4744286-sun.html


----------



## eMacMan

Dr. G. seem like you could cut way back on your posts here if you limited your posts to sunny days, temps above 0 and winds below 50.  (still need that evil grin emoticon)

BTW pleasant day here in Southwestern Alberta. Temps above 0, thin clouds and light (for here) winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G. seem like you could cut way back on your posts here if you limited your posts to sunny days, temps above 0 and winds below 50." eMacMan, I could never post more than about five times a year here. Such is Life. 

It is currently 0.1C, winds are 42kp/h ................ but there is no sun ........ only snow, ice pellets, sleet and then more snow.  Two out of three is not bad. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great news, eMacMan -- 28C and sunny for tomorrow afternoon, with calm winds. The sad news is that this is for St. John's, Antigua and Barbuda, and not St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## bryanc

*I've got to save up for a snow-blower*

I spent 4 hours today digging out. What a dump.

At least it wasn't too cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc, I feel your pain. I got a second job so that I could buy a snowblower in Nov. As we near the five-foot mark for snow since Dec. 1st, snowblowers are getting harder to find here in St.John's. I hear that parts of NB have been pounded this winter. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## bryanc

It took me an hour to dig from my front door to my driveway (and then the real work began), and I had to lift my 90 lb dog over the heap of snow left by the plow (she's almost 15 years old, and her hips now preclude the leaping she was renowned for when she was younger).

A few decades of living in Alberta hardened me against cold (although a decade on the west coast undid a fair bit of that) but I've never seen so much snow. Our back deck is now well below 'ground level' because the snow in our back yard is quite a bit deeper than our deck is high. The clothes-drying 'tree' is now almost completely buried.

When the grader came by, he got stuck for about 15 minutes in front of my house... you know you've got a lot of snow when heavy construction equipment can't drive through it.

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrrr -17, clear and crrrrrrriiiissp. Back to bed for me.


----------



## SINC

-5 under clear skies and little movement with a high of -3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

bryanc, welcome to Atlantic Canada. We have gotten off easy in the past few winters here in St.John's, with snowfalls of 13, 15 and 14 feet the last three years. Four years ago, we got 19 feet of snow and back in 2001, we received a record 21 feet of snow. My dogs are younger and lighter, and love to climb up on top of the snow banks. My snowblower has made about a 10 foor hill, and my doxies love to scramble up there to view the world from that height. Hang in there, since we have at least five more months of this snow aheard of us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

-30 this AM with wind from the south. High today -10 but with windchills of -33.
The good news it's not snowing ... yet


----------



## MacDoc

Tropical Toronto coming up  - now about the rest of Canada ...enjoy your winter. 










Going to plus 9 next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

While we don't get Bolor's frigid temps here in St.John's, we won't see +9 until at least mid-May. Enjoy your warmth, MacDoc.


----------



## Bolor

We are supposed to get to +1 tomorrow, +8 on Sunday and +7 on Monday with rain. I prefer the cold to raintptptptp


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to +3 under clear bright blue skies and lovely winter sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and VERY cold, with -10C most of the day.


----------



## MacDoc

Zero here and gray. 16 on Tuesday 

Is California ever getting hit hard. Winds over 150 mph in the passes and a ton of rain and snow. Have a peek
Breitbart.tv » ‘Perfect Storm’ Hits California With Rain, Snow and Winds at ‘Category Four’ Strength


----------



## SINC

-10 on the way to +2 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and -2C here at just past noon. Nothing major, with accumulations of about 5 inches. It is light snow, and with winds of only 35kp/h, it should not prove to be problematic. Last weeks heavy snow and 140+kp/h winds were quite scary.


----------



## SINC

-9 under partial cloud and a high of -3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with sunshine and no wind, so all is well here in St.John's on a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## MacDoc

plus 10 going to 13 today and 14 tomorrow.

Bye Bye snow


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and sunny here at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

-10 and clear with little movement today with a high of -9.


----------



## mrjimmy

Spring is here! Yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Springtime already........... Cool. Of course, spring always comes a bit later here in St.John's. We just passed the 5 foot mark for snowfall this winter, with about 20 more feet to go (possibly). Of course, with Spring here now, we might just get 15 more feet. We shall see.


----------



## medic03

It's almost 9pm and it is 12 C in Toronto. Everyone is talking global warming. I read something in the newspaper from Environment Canada though that said that there has only been one winter since the early 70's that we haven't had a January thaw in southern ontario. They attributed it not to a warming trend but to a normal southern air mass that comes from Texas at this time of year. Rest assured winter will still be around for sometime.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

I wore a tank top today, can't complain about that!


----------



## MacDoc

It's 12 am and it's 15!!!!!!!! in January ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mild here in St.John's this morning, with +3C and a bit of sun. With the snow over the weekend, we passed the five foot mark for snow this winter. We could get up to 20 feet more by late May/early June. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-19 and struggling to get to -13 today under partial cloud.


----------



## MacDoc

12 - crazy weather - outside in shorts and cotton shirt cleaning the hot tub 

Starting to drop now from 15 last night.


----------



## SINC

A bone chilling cold morning at -24 with winds at 15 gusting to 25 making it feel like -32 out there. Even the daily paper person has not been out yet this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

wind gusts over 100kph - temp dropped fast to plus 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with light flurries gently falling here in St.John's this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## Carex

It dawned clear, but now has clouded over here on the east coast of the island. Waiting for the snow in my yard to melt. Almost stepped on some emerging tulips yesterday!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Carex, I too walked over some tulip bulbs in my front garden ................ of course, they were still in the ground, and under five feet of snow. I won't see the ground until June, and they shall not start to come up until July. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Slightly cloudy, about zero, no wind. Clearly southwestern Alberta is caught in some space-time warp, probably caused by global warming. Whatever we will stoically accept this aberration without complaint.


----------



## Bolor

White-out conditions this morning with wet snow (0 DEG). Snow now stopped with temps dropping to -6 currently and -13 overnight.


----------



## MacDoc

5 out clear with a few low scudding clouds - very windy.- Temp back up again. Looks, feels and smell like an early March day.
Little lumps of snow are all that's left and it's drying out like crazy with the wind.
Very strange for mid winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow, sleet, ice pellets and freezing drizzle .......... Very typical for mid-winter here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of rain. This is very atypical weather for this time of year. A few inches of snow has melted away, but we still have well over 4 feet on the ground. At least my driveway is clear. Strange to see the blacktop once again.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 1 going plus 8 tomorrow - the Jan thaw has been extended due to popular demand.


----------



## Guest

*The weather where I am*

Hello! good evening, good morning, G'day or Goodnight, as the case may be!

I'm new here on ehMac, so I thought this might be an interesting and topical way of introducing myself and point you all towards my neck of the woods.


I live at Surfers Paradise on the Gold Coast of Queensland in Good old Australia. 

Weather here of late has been rather tempestuous, with wild storms and flooding rai to the south over the Xmas New Year period.

No fireworks New Years Eve due to the high winds. But the weather has slowlyimproved since, and although we are still getting rain, we are having some great sunny periods as well. Which is good for all those touristy holiday types that tend to frequent the area.

Here is a link to the local weather radar: Southport is 5km from Surfers.

128 km Brisbane (Marburg) Radar Loop

Here also is a link to the Local Australian Mac community for anyone interested in having a look.

MacTalk Australia

And a link to my .mac Gallery.

.Mac Web Gallery

and My website:

www.barcoasters.com.au

Thanks for reading this far. Nice to be able to say hello.


----------



## Carex

Snowed last night, now it is raining on the snow. A slushy mess out there.


----------



## mrjimmy

The real drag about a January thaw is that it fully reveals all the leaves you didn't get around to raking. Perhaps I should do it now. Rakinfrackin January thaw....


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, I know what you mean. Of course, the leaves that I did not rake up are now under 4 feet of snow, but by June, they will reveal themselves once again.

Currently 5C and sunny. Today was our Jan. thaw. One day is not enough, especially since we shall have snow on the ground until mid-June or even early July. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G., I'm checking the Xpress Post rates to NFLD for a bag of my soggy Toronto leaves. I believe they are part Sumach, part Maple. Perhaps not indigenous to your yard but they will hopefully give you the impression of a January thaw.


----------



## Bolor

A beauteous day in downtown Timmins. Currently a windless and sunny - 6 after a blustery, miserable day yesterday. Woke up to -15 this AM and we expect another 10 to 15 cms of snow tomorrow (12 cms yesterday)

BTW welcome to ehMac and Canada eh silverdreamer. Nice to hear from you from down under.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, mrj. I shall spread them on the top of the snow bank and enjoy a touch of fall ................... until they are covered over by the next snow storm. This winter's predicted 20-25 feet of snow will mean that they will not be exposed to the light of day until at least early June if I spread them out now. Send them via Doxie Express. They have the cheapest rates.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 3C at just before 5PM. The sun has set, but there is a nice sunset sky to the west.


----------



## Guest

Overcast and threatening to rain here this morning, (9.33am) But I can't complain, after all a month ago we where in drought! the Dam was at 57%, now it's overflowing.:clap: 

PS: Can anyone here direct me to a thread re iweb'08 at all?


----------



## SINC

-16 this morning and headed to -12 in the sunshine today. Still quite chilly out there with the wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely March day here in time shifted TO  plus 5 and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very windy, but -1C is fine with me at this point in Jan.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 7 now very windy and with lots of rain coming our way apparently. THAT is a good thing after the drought tho losing snow cover is not.


----------



## jennyjill

Muskoka is in meltdown. YouTube - January Meltdown
Our lawn is all water. Our house sits on a rock on a hill, with a river running through it. OK, not a river, a small stream. The snow has just about melted. People have had to move out of their houses in Huntsville. http://www.jilks.com/photos/January08/Thumbnails/40.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool video clip. My lawn is all snow. My dogs walk about 3-4 feet above street level. When the mound gets to be over 10 feet, I start to worry.


----------



## Guest

Can't for the life of me get to sleep tonight so I think I will give up, chuck on some shorts and thongs and go for a walk on the beach.


----------



## MacDoc

Brat ...now you make me want to visit my friend in SA who complaining about +30.

•••

Orangeville getting flooded pretty hard too. 6 here and very dark for midday.


----------



## Guest

Damn! I keep forgeting it's winter over there! (not) 

Am tempted to do a "Nelson impersonation", Ahh,.... why not!... Ha ha !

PS: Just a comment, prefer the layout style of the forums here 

IDE to Compact Flash adapters - in Macs? - MacTalk Forums

everything's at the top, no scrolling, other than that, great forum. (oh!... and all the Canadians. )


----------



## eMacMan

Great Day here in the wind tunnel. Light clouds, +3°C, and you can safely walk out side without any extra ballast.


----------



## jennyjill

You are very kind! The video isn't as cool as I would like it be. I am pissed off with Sony and their relationship with Microsoft. The Sony camcorder I just bought is no where near as user friendly as ones I have used when teaching. Canon is great with iPhoto and all the other i-stuff! But this one had night vision, which is crucial here in the north when photographing the raccoons is a bit of a lark!

Not only that but when they reinvent for example, iMovie they have to make it more sophisticated and less user-friendly, drag and drop than in the past. I have taught gr. 4 students to create web pages with Claris Home page Nightmareweaver (Dreamweaver!) was hopeless for them. I fought and lost the battle to keep it simple in my previous school board. 

The young kids wanted simple, as did the teachers. I led a number of workshop with students and teacher-peers and we all created web pages (portfolios) of work that was laudable. Dreamweaver just flumoxed them. 

I am so glad to be retired and launching into a new career.


----------



## jennyjill

I think complaining about yard duty at -30 has some dignity! +30 not a hope!


----------



## SINC

-16 on the way to -6 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C at nearly 1PM, going up to 7C. A bit of sun and cooler tomorrow, which shall be the calm before Tuesday's "major nor'easter snowstorm", which translates at meaning 35-75cm ................. or more. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and foggy here.


----------



## jennyjill

Pretty dull, snowy and wet. We are sending some more weather east, too. Sorry!http://www.jilks.com/photos/January08/2008002z.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

jj, St.John's is bracing for a massive storm on Tuesday. My neighbor, who is a meteorologist and who provides some info for the Meteorological Service of Canada and the NL Offshore Industry, is predicting a major storm like the one we had a couple of years ago that dumped 83cm of snow on St.John's and closed the city for nearly two days. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

A sunny -11 currently. Temps are moving into the "normal" range for the next few days (lows of -20 to 25). No shorts and sandals here.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and pouring rain here at midnight. Luckily, the rain is taking some of the snow away.


----------



## SINC

-12 and calm on the ay up to -4 under sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and a bit of sun. We lost over a foot of snow in last night's rain storm. It stayed at 5C until about noon today, and then started to get colder. Still, everyone has been outside shoveling some room for the new snow expected in Tuesday's snowstorm.


----------



## SINC

An absolutely beautiful sunny day under a clear bright blue sky at -3 this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Much warmer this morning at -6 and we may get above 0 today under scattered cloud.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cold and relentlessly grey. Although, in the GTA, we are blissfully snow free, unless you live beside an arena.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and sunny at 1PM. I may be the calm before the storm. Only 6 inches are being predicted, but if the sleet turns to snow, then we can add on another foot. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

I think we have more snow now than we had before the big melt. I seems we get 10 to 15 cms a day and it doesn't let up:-( Temps are at least near or above normal for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I know what you are going through. Hopefully, there will be a break in the snow, or at least it will not come as a major storm (i.e., 35-75cm in one storm). Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G., did the leaves arrive? The Doxie Express came and went and I'm hoping a blanket of soggy Toronto leaves will bring a brief reprieve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, yes, the leaves arrived and were spread out in my back garden yesterday. The doxies had a grand old time running through the piles of leaves. Sadly, last night we got 20cm of new snow which covered most of them, and today, we are getting this --

"Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:11 AM NST Tuesday 15 January 2008
Snowfall warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Snowfall accumulations of 15 to 25 centimeters expected today and tonight.

This is a warning that significant snowfall is occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements."

We might only get about another 15-20cm of snow, since we will be getting some freezing drizzle, freezing rain and ice pellets instead of the entire 25cm of new snow. Leaves under 40cm of snow won't be seen until June. Still, I shall rake them up and compost them for the back garden. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-7 with a high of +2 with a high wind warning in effect. Visibility on area roads is zero in blowing snow:

Strong winds of 60 gusting 90 km/h expected today.

A low pressure system in Saskatchewan continues to generate strong northwesterly winds of 60 gusting to 90 km/h across east central Alberta. These winds may combine with fresh snowfall to give reduced visibilities in blowing snow. The strong winds are expected to diminish later this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G., glad to hear they made it. Although I had no doubt seeing the no nonsense crew of the Doxie-Express. Also glad they will become mulch for what seems to be a very short growing season. 

The snow has returned to Toronto today as well. Not in epic proportions as is in your neck of the woods but enough to wipe that smug grin off all of our collective faces. Yes, it is still winter. Sigh.


----------



## eMacMan

About 9" of moderately heavy snow here in southwestern AB. No wind and about -7°C, but all that shovelling makes it feel a lot warmer.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Knowledge is power*



MacDoc said:


> Can I make a suggestion to add to this idea as I was considering it last night...something in the water perhaps...Not only a weather note but also a clip of interesting news specific to the area - ie someone from Halifax might have an update on the cleanup from the big storm
> 
> That's a great idea MacDoc...but should the interesting news be weather related in some way? Or anything that happened that day/moment/etc? And incidentally, it's almost noon here in TO and the weather is STILL grey and depressing. I've lived in Vancouver and TO has grey stretches that rival and surpass those of Vancouver. It's also much more interesting to look at clouds surrounding the peak of a mountain than obscuring a whack of skyscrapers in dt TO. Does anyone know if the sun is on sabbatical here?
> Ciaochiao


----------



## SINC

-16 and headed for -6. Not bad if the wind stays down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1.5C today in St.John's. Flurries are predicted for each day until this weekend (flurries here in St.John's translates to be 3-5 inches each day). This weekend brings on yet another huge storm. We should pass the two meter mark of Winter 2007-08 snowfall by Sunday morning. We are on track to break the record of 21 feet of snow, set in the 2000-01 winter, which was also the last La Nina year. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-4 and dropping all day long to -16 by evening. Snow and freezing rain have made city streets very slippery causing traffic chaos this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C at 4PM. Flurries off and on most of the day, which means an accumulation of only about 3-5 inches of fresh snow. Beautiful sunshine and -3C temps forecast for tomorrow ................ and blizzard conditions for Saturday and Sunday are also forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Timmins 5 Day Forecast

Tonighteriods of snow. Amount 5 to 10 cm. Wind south 20 km/h becoming light overnight. Low minus 7.

Fridayeriods of snow ending early in the afternoon then cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Amount 2 cm. Local blowing snow in the afternoon. Wind northwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 becoming light in the afternoon. Temperature falling to minus 14 in the evening.

Friday night:Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries early in the evening. Clearing in the evening. Low minus 29.

Saturday:Sunny. High minus 22.

Sunday:Sunny. Low minus 32. High minus 21.

Monday:Sunny. Low minus 32. High minus 21.

Sigh


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous weather here today, (gorgeous one day, perfect the next!) heading for 30 degrees in the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, we shall have about 4 times your snowfall this weekend, but a tenth of your coldness. Man, those are cold temps, and I don't want to imagine the windchill that might go along with these frigid temps. Bundle up.


----------



## SINC

An icy -25 on the way to -9 in the sun today.


----------



## Bolor

I doubt we got the 5 cms but it was hard to tell with the drifting. Wind chill at the -25 mark after the temps dropped in an hour from -7 to -15. Just aim the snow blower chute high and the wind took the snow across the street 

Silver dreamer, at least where I live, we don't have to worry about sharks. That's the on;y positive comparison I can think of.


----------



## Bolor

Sinc, it looks as though we are getting your weather now.


----------



## Guest

Bolor said:


> I doubt we got the 5 cms but it was hard to tell with the drifting. Wind chill at the -25 mark after the temps dropped in an hour from -7 to -15. Just aim the snow blower chute high and the wind took the snow across the street
> 
> Silver dreamer, at least where I live, we don't have to worry about sharks. That's the on;y positive comparison I can think of.


Rather put up with the 'Noahs Ark's" than than the polar bears. Besides, you can always stay out of the water. 

If it make's you feel better, it's going to rain here today, and the Indians are trying to ruin our winning streak in cricket.


----------



## Macman27

It's snowing, -15C wind chill -24C, but all said this has been a more "normal" winter around here. Heck, we've had 2 "snow days" already. cha ching.


----------



## Guest

Macman27 said:


> It's snowing, -15C wind chill -24C, but all said this has been a more "normal" winter around here. Heck, we've had 2 "snow days" already. cha ching.


What's this "snow" stuff you all go on about?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 2C and sunny right now at noon here in St. John's, but it is the calm before the storm, according to Environment Canada.

St. John's and vicinity
10:52 AM NST Saturday 19 January 2008
Winter storm warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Total snowfall accumulations of up 35 centimetres for the Avalon Peninsula, with wind gusts up to 100kp/h.


----------



## SINC

-14 with a high today of -13, so little change and more snow to come.


----------



## Macman27

Hmm, I was going to go outside, but it's -25C and the wind will make it -34C, I'll find something else to do...


----------



## mrjimmy

There is a strange glowing orb that produces light in the sky. I don't recall what it is called.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, it is shining here at well. 2C and everyone is out shoveling their driveways in a desparate attempt to clear some space for tomorrow's blizzard. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing hard, blowing hard, around freezing, 2-4 inches of white death predicted. I really cringe at that particular range as the English translation is often 1-3 feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, this is what I fear tomorrow. Last year, on Jan. 23rd, Environment Canada predicted snow up to 15-20cm, with winds up to 65kp/h. In 30 hours, we received 83cm of snow, whipped around by winds over 110kp/h. We lost one of our cars in a snowdrift in the driveway with drifts over my shoulder in places, down to my knees in other places. We could get worse tomorrow if the prediction is off once again. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

Brrrrrrr.


----------



## MacDoc

-10 - and me in my shorts......brrr indeed.


----------



## mrjimmy

Short walk to the store was quite enough! Face frozen and legs stinging (no longjohns). Was going to walk to the pub but forget it. 

Taxi!


----------



## Bolor

-35 tonight and for the next 4 nights at least

Brrrrrr


----------



## SINC

We've been dropping all day long and will hit -26 tonight. Long as the wind stays down, it will be fine.


----------



## overkill

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice near moon is overhead, but it mocks us, since there will be no night sky visible for the next few days ................. lots of snow, but no night sky with the moon and stars overhead and visible.


----------



## eMacMan

We too are looking at overnight lows of about -20°C, for the next three nights. Don't even ask about the wind chill. 

Where is global warming when we really need it (mid January).beejacon


----------



## MacDoc

-13 and very clear. Too nippy even for scampering to hot tub.


----------



## SINC

-16 with brisk winds make the wind chill severe out there and we are in the warmer part of the country today with a high of -15.


----------



## mrjimmy

The orb is back again today. Two days in a row. Shocking! If it wasn't so %*&#^ cold I'd go out to greet it. But instead, I will stay in and take some vitamin D.


----------



## Bolor

Wind Chill warning:

"Temperatures in the minus 30S tonight combined with winds of 15 to 20 km/h will again produce wind chills in the minus 40 to minus 45 range tonight and Monday morning."

Brrrrrrr


----------



## Guest

Hey Guys!.... Airfares ain't all that expensive!........


----------



## MacDoc

-11 - good day to huddle inside

Came across this video Dr. G =- strange place you live in..

YouTube - Newfoundland Frozen Waves


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that is pack ice. It happens when the winds are strong out of the north east and it happens on the eastern coast of NL. I have pictures of pack ice that stretched out 81 miles. It was so thick, that Canadian Coast Guard Icebreakers got stuck in the ice as it got pushed it tight and then froze. They used skidoos to shuttle supplies to these ships that were stranded for a few days. Then, the wind shifted, the temps hit 0C, and you could then see open ocean once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right now, my concern is snowfall. We have had 35cm of snow fall since about noon, with another 25cm to come by dawn. Then, we go into the deep freeze, with -14C temps tomorrow night, and an almost unheard of (for St.John's) -26C with the windchill. I had my snowblower out a couple of hours ago since my hourly shoveling was not keeping the driveway clear. Amazingly, the heavy winds that were predicted never came, so the snow has just fallen down and has kept building and building and building. Where I did not shovel, the snow was well over a foot deep. Luckily, it was dry and with little wind, my snowblower threw it to the far end of the garden. 

We long ago passed the two meter mark for snowfall this winter, with a forecasted (by Environment Canada) 5 to 6 more meters to go between now and June. We shall see.

Anyone for a Canada Day snowball fight????


----------



## MacDoc

ahem..as I was saying, passing strange place you live in Dr. G. 

minus 12 - those North of the GTA take care - some nasty ice and snow squalls about.










HWY 400 near Bradford this afternoon with 100 cars smacked up. All lanes closed in BOTH directions 



> he highways are completely snow covered and they're packed,” Constable Woodford said. *“I can actually slide along the highway as if I'm on skates*.”


----------



## SINC

Just checked your downtown camera Dr. G., and it looks as if you have some relief. Nary a flake in sight two minutes ago.


----------



## eMacMan

OK here in the SW corner of Alberta it is -31°C already way below tonights forecast low. Wind is unusually mild, thankfully.

Temp is still dropping and I wonder how close we will get to -40°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we got about 6 more inches since your screen shot was taken. We got about 17 inches in total. However, with temps right now at -11C, it is very light. The sun is shining this morning to make everything a winter wonderland.


----------



## SINC

Nice to hear you have sunshine Dr. G., that somehow seems to make things better. Currently -24 here on the way up to -12 in the sun too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, it is sunny, -9C and going down the -15C with an extreme windshcill alert out as temps go down to -26C with the windchill. For us, that is like you getting a meter of wet snow in a day (i.e, almost unheard of).


----------



## eMacMan

Hit -33°C, currently -28°C but the sun is shining, still no wind. The idiots out east are promising a high of -7. We shall see.


----------



## george__

TOO COLD here in Kitchener Waterloo


----------



## Bolor

eMM, welcome to my world.

here: the good news is the sun is shining. The bad news it's still cold. (wind chill -28 with -19 temps)


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with a windchill of -25C at just past 430PM here in St.John's. This is frigid for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful near full moon is overhead in the clear skies over St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

-7 and weak watery sun but looks very strange with no snow and just bare ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a beautiful and crispy clear almost full moon. It highlights all of the snow we have had for the past month or so -- two meters and counting.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy skies and -5 obscure our view of the almost full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-15C with a beautiful and crispy clear almost full moon. My wife, who was born and raised in Alberta, tells me that this is like the winters in Calgary and Edmonton ........... just a bit warmer.


----------



## MacDoc

We're getting warmer :clap: minus 7 and rising.


----------



## overkill

little flurry activity...nice to be warming up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -25C with the windchill, and now we are under a heavy wind warning with winds over 100kp/h coming. It shall be REALLY cold here in St.John's today. Still, the sun is just coming up so that will help somewhat.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> A bitterly cold -25C with the windchill, and now we are under a heavy wind warning with winds over 100kp/h coming. It shall be REALLY cold here in St.John's today. Still, the sun is just coming up so that will help somewhat.


Discount Travel | Air Travel | Travel Agency


----------



## SINC

Nice day here at -2 in the sunshine, but that's as good as it gets. We're dropping all day long.


----------



## mrjimmy

A blanket of white covering the GTA. Soon to be grey. Later, brown.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with winds over 100kp/h, and a windchill of -27C. Snow coming tomorrow and continuing until at least Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> -11C with winds over 100kp/h, and a windchill of -27C. Snow coming tomorrow and continuing until at least Sunday. We shall see.


I think you are trying to tell us it's a tad cold where you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, the warmest it has been has been -21C with the windchill here in St.John's today .............. and that is now. Snow is coming tomorrow, which means warmer temps. It is going up to +3C tomorrow, which means lots of wet snow. Actually, we are only getting about 10cm tomorrow, about the same on Thursday, and then 25+cm on Friday. We shall see.

Sadly, as a teleprofessor here at Memorial University, I could be where you are and still teach my four classes. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

Nasty mix today - I've never reported so many accidents in such a short stretch of highway as this morning on the QEW.
Wicked mix of cold, greasy snow and slush that wanted to freeze and grab tires.
Even tonight 2 lanes were closed with a tractor trailer with it's back broken  on a slick escarpment downhill.
Only thing I could figure was he jacknifed hard into the centre concrete and snapped the main beam of the trailer.

OPP normally answer in a heartbeat.....I got elevator music for a minute or two this am 

-8 and still windy which is blowing snow around = icy bits all over.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Silverdreamer, the warmest it has been has been -21C with the windchill here in St.John's today .............. and that is now. Snow is coming tomorrow, which means warmer temps. It is going up to +3C tomorrow, which means lots of wet snow. Actually, we are only getting about 10cm tomorrow, about the same on Thursday, and then 25+cm on Friday. We shall see.
> 
> Sadly, as a teleprofessor here at Memorial University, I could be where you are and still teach my four classes. Such is Life.


I feel for you Dude, I really do. But by the same token, I did send you a link to Flight Centre!


----------



## SINC

-12 and headed up to -3 in the sunshine. I hope the wind stays down. It was brutally cold wind chill yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about 6 inches of wet snow overnight, drifted up all over by 100kp/h winds. Now, we are getting about an inch of sleet. I might just take Silverdreamer up on his suggestion. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Guest

Heading for 29 in the shade today with a few clouds about. It's 7 am and I'm of for breakfast on the Beach while you guys,........... "Chuck another log on the fire"


----------



## SINC

A crisp -17 and headed for -9 today. Snow and -30 in store for us over the weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 and finally a little snow so it does not look so weird....heading up above zero in a few days tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C. Big storm tomorrow. Here we go again. 

Still, on the bright side, since it is Jan. 24th, May 24th is only 4 months away, and this is the day (usually) that we receive the last snowfall for the winter and things start to melt. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada.

"St. John's and vicinity
3:58 PM NST Thursday 24 January 2008
Blizzard warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

Heavy snow of over 25cm and strong winds will give blizzard conditions Friday afternoon and Friday night."


----------



## Guest

Dr G , 
'Strewth' Mate!, you seem to be getting the short end of the stick! 
I do hope you have plenty of long underwear,hot coffee, thick socks and a loving, cuddly, 'Trouble and Strife', to share your misery.  

( And I fervently pray you have the convenience of an inside, "Outhouse"! )


----------



## Dr.G.

silverdreamer, it is not the cold so much as it is the amount of snow. On days when it gets colder than -10C (not including the windchill), it is usually not snowing. We get the worst snow when it is -4C and the winds are 100kp/h out of the northeast, which, in our case, is the North Atlantic. We were not named North America's City with the Worse Weather by Environment Canada for nothing. Such is Life.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> silverdreamer, it is not the cold so much as it is the amount of snow. On days when it gets colder than -10C (not including the windchill), it is usually not snowing. We get the worst snow when it is -4C and the winds are 100kp/h out of the northeast, which, in our case, is the North Atlantic. We were not named North America's City with the Worse Weather by Environment Canada for nothing. Such is Life.


I have seen snow on only a couple of occasions. it's wet, cold, dirty, sloppy and completely disagreeable in all respects. 
I hate driving in the rain!, Can't imagine what it's like trying to get around where you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

silverdreamer, you would like this morning's snow here in St. John's. It is -5C with only a bit of wind, so the 6 inches of snow that has fallen is light, and all is quiet. One can be at peace with his/her thoughts as he/she shovels. This afternoon the blizzard hits, with 10 more inches of snow and 100kp/h winds. However, for now, all is still and peaceful. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-11 on the way to -11 with scattered cloud today, but check out what is headed our way, and soon.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in the SW Alberta wind tunnel it is -21°C on it's way to 0°. Will be sunny once the sun peeks by the blocking peak. Absolutely no wind. You guys who are paying for the Cowley windmills are getting no return this AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

25cm of snow was predicted for today, but we have gotten nearly that much snow since dawn and there is another full day of blizzard conditions to come until dawn tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

A cold minus 8 but glorious sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with -15C windchill. We are in the middle of the blizzard as I watch the snow creep halfway up one side of my car in the driveway. It is like those desert movies as the snowstorm causes dunes to drift up against whatever is in its path. All I have to do is maintain a path from the front door to the garage where my snowblower is stored. Then, tomorrow morning, I shall try to blow this mass of snow away into the front garden.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> -5C with -15C windchill. We are in the middle of the blizzard as I watch the snow creep halfway up one side of my car in the driveway. It is like those desert movies as the snowstorm causes dunes to drift up against whatever is in its path. All I have to do is maintain a path from the front door to the garage where my snowblower is stored. Then, tomorrow morning, I shall try to blow this mass of snow away into the front garden.


Would a shovel not be more environmentally friendly? (Not to mention the exercise.)


----------



## SINC

silverdreamer said:


> Would a shovel not be more environmentally friendly? (Not to mention the exercise.)


Uh Oh. You're gonna hear about that quip.

Dr. G. lives in an area that gets over 20 feet of snow annually and he has hand shovelled it for years. So much so that his knees are in rough shape and he finally broke down and bought a snow blower this year for the first time in 20 odd years.

He shovels more than anyone on this board by my reckoning. 

You might want to duck next time you enter this thread.


----------



## Guest

SINC said:


> Uh Oh. You're gonna hear about that quip.
> 
> Dr. G. lives in an area that gets over 20 feet of snow annually and he has hand shovelled it for years. So much so that his knees are in rough shape and he finally broke down and bought a snow blower this year for the first time in 20 odd years.
> 
> He shovels more than anyone on this board by my reckoning.
> 
> You might want to duck next time you enter this thread.


Ducking as we speak! (Got my hard hat on as well.) 

(It's a weird look, thongs, budgie smugglers, beach towel and hard hat!)


----------



## SINC

silverdreamer said:


> Ducking as we speak! (Got my hard hat on as well.)
> 
> (It's a weird look, thongs, budgie smugglers, beach towel and hard hat!)


Picture please! :lmao:


----------



## Guest

SINC said:


> Picture please! :lmao:


Yeah right! Like that's going to happen! (not) 

Here's a bit of fun!

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/60710-australia-day-2008-a.html


----------



## SINC

Need I say more?


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, Sinc said it all as well as I could, so I shall let your comment pass. I have only used the blower 5 times since Nov. and unless we get over 25cm of snow, the blower stays in the garage. Everything else is done by hand. My brother-in-law, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, but has been living in Sydney, AU for the past eight years, came to visit one winter. He had a grand time shoveling one day when we had, in his words, "a huge snowstorm" (actually, we got only about 10cm, which we consider flurries). Still, he had a grand time shoveling while I took pics of him to send back to his wife and children.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Silverdreamer, Sinc said it all as well as I could, so I shall let your comment pass. I have only used the blower 5 times since Nov. and unless we get over 25cm of snow, the blower stays in the garage. Everything else is done by hand. My brother-in-law, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, but has been living in Sydney, AU for the past eight years, came to visit one winter. He had a grand time shoveling one day when we had, in his words, "a huge snowstorm" (actually, we got only about 10cm, which we consider flurries). Still, he had a grand time shoveling while I took pics of him to send back to his wife and children.


Please take my comments the way they are intended Dude, a "little bit of fun". Me, I'd be using a blower as well!, I have to call road assistance, (RACQ) to change a flat tyre.  
Speakin of Fun, didn't any of you stick your nose into my "Oz Day '08" thread yesterday, was some funny stuff there and I didn't get a single comment! 

PS: Any of you good people wish to say hello, add [email protected] to ichat if you wish, or [email protected] to yahoo/msn.

Cheers all. n...., Chuck another log on the fire........... 

Graham aka Silverdreamer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Graham, no offense taken. Come on over to The Shang thread and have some free tea or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. On the house. Be careful not to step on the doxies, however. They are rightfully called "carpet sharks". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Nuff said . . .


----------



## Guest

Damn!, just realised I forgot to give a weather report this morning! 

I must have been in to big a hurry to walk down the end of the street and watch the Ladies Beach volleyball championships.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -9C here at just after 1PM. Just to dispel the myth that only the Sunshine Coast in the Surfer's Paradise gets blue sky and lots of sunshine, this pic was taken an hour ago. Not much volleyball at the end of the cul de sac, however.


----------



## eMacMan

Calm, about 8 inches of fresh snow and cloudy. But look what is coming.

Image deleted to protest site owners policy of inserting their own ads into posts and and signatures.


----------



## SINC

Our temps just continue to fall all morning long. Note the difference from the post above made only four hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife told me stories about how she and her brother had to walk to school in Edmonton when it was -40C with the windchill. I would not want to walk 4 meters in those temps, and she had to walk four blocks.


----------



## SINC

I just ventured out to the motor home to retrieve a wood carving tool and it is really cold inside there.

We've since dropped another degree and with winds at 50 kph, gusting to 70, we now have severe wind chill warnings issued.

Current wind chill here in St. Albert is -43. If the winds keep up, the wind chill will drop to -50 or below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am getting a headache from just trying to imagine what -50C is like outside. Stay safe and warm mon ami.


----------



## SINC

I am safe and warm with a cold beer and a friend about to arrive to watch the Buick Invitational Golf tourney this afternoon.

I might even make some popcorn. 

The weather has turned into a full fledged blizzard as it is snowing once again.


----------



## Guest

A sunny 28 degrees!


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, we nearly hit 28C yesterday. Got all the way to 26C. Of course, that was minus 26C, but it was sunny.


----------



## Guest

I could repeat my previous post here, but I won't! 

Will this help? Free Knitting Pattern For Leg Warmers


----------



## SINC

With the wind chill so severe, here is what happens to the windows inside the house. This is the window in my office tonight. Keep in mind these are double pane glass.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am cold just looking at the pic ............... and it is -13C with a windchill of -22C here in St.John's. My wife is much tougher than I am to have grown up in Calgary, Edmonton, Regina and Winnipeg.


----------



## eMacMan

Good news SINC. I see the weather forecasts for Edm have backed away from that -40° prediction to the mid -30°s. Right now we are about -20°C with a couple of -30°C night ahead of us. I am sure the windchill is rapidly approaching absolute zero. 

Wonder if the sunspot guys over in Russia who are predicting a mini ice age starting sometime between 2030 and 2050 may be right?

[Insert emoticon with icicle dripping off it here]

Good news for Dr. G.: I expect this will land in your yard as it goes out the back door.beejacon


----------



## redheadgod

Woo hoo its -44 here in Whitehorse, should be interesting to see what we get overnight. 

It was a nice sunny blue day today and the ice crystals in the air were so lovely!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, the only thing coming in the backdoor might be water. We have been down in the mid -20C range (with the windchill) for the past two days. Now Environment Canada is forecasting this --

St. John's and vicinity
5:36 AM NST Monday 28 January 2008
Rainfall warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

25 to 40 millimetres of rain is expected tonight and Tuesday.


We shall be between +2 and +6 until Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Redheadgod, this IS cold!!!!!!!! I have always wanted to visit the Yukon.


----------



## SINC

It's just a tad coolish here this morning, especially with the wind chill:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is a bit more than "a tad coolish". Unreal ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

With bitterly cold temps like that in Alberta, I shall not complain about this forecast from Environment Canada for St.John's --

The Avalon Peninsula can expect rainfall of around 25 millimetres. Additionally strong and gusty easterly winds near 130 km/h are expected in the area this evening and overnight.


----------



## Bolor

Looks like your cool, Sinc, is coming our way later in the week


----------



## Lichen Software

*Hmm... Sinc's sending it here too*

We are having Environment Canada warnings of a major storm, but apparently we have to go through a freezing rain period first.

We are at -2 now and heading for a low of +3 with freezing rain warnings all over. Then we have warm and wet for a day or two. 

Then the bottom drops out - well sort of - for Barrie. And we get a major storm. 

So expect tomorrow morning that the road warriors going to Toronto will have a bit of trouble.

To Bolor
I'm originally from Iraqui Falls - about 40 miles from you. No ... I do not miss the weather.


----------



## MacDoc

TWO January thaws in ONE year!!!!! 0 going to plus 6 tomorrow  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada

MacDoc, we don't call this sort of weather a "January thaw". It is more like a blessing sent down to us from the heavens. Still, the forecast for Feb. is for heavier than normal snowfalls. Since we average about 8 feet of snow in Feb., God only knows what we are in for here in St. John's. We shall see.


----------



## dona83

Warning to all lower mainlanders, a severe winter storm tonight is going to hit us tonight bringing a mindblowing 5 cm of snow tonight through tomorrow's commute and lows of a bonechilling 0C at the airport to a killer -2C in the valley. Expect roads to crawl at 20km/h, skytrains to be heavily delayed, and listen to CKNW 980 for school closures. I'm Donald and that's your weather report.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Warning to all lower mainlanders, a severe winter storm tonight is going to hit us tonight bringing a mindblowing 5 cm of snow tonight ...." Donald, help in on the way. Huge Hurcules transport planes are being loaded as we speak with snow plows and crews from St.John's to help the beseiged lower mainland of BC. They are experienced and ready, willing and able to take on whatever Mother Nature throws your way. This was the same team that took on our 83cm of snow, whipped about by 113kp/h winds, last Feb. 

So, keep the faith ........... help is on the way.


----------



## SINC

Tonight's forecast low for St. Albert is -43.

If we get wind, at just 15 kph, the wind chill becomes -53 by the morning.

Global warming my ass. tptptptp


----------



## dona83

SINC said:


> Tonight's forecast low for St. Albert is -43.
> 
> If we get wind, at just 15 kph, the wind chill becomes -53 by the morning.
> 
> Global warming my ass. tptptptp



Wow... I don't think it's been that cold in Edmonton since 1990??


----------



## Guest

SINC said:


> Tonight's forecast low for St. Albert is -43.
> 
> If we get wind, at just 15 kph, the wind chill becomes -53 by the morning.
> 
> Global warming my ass. tptptptp


Outback depression 'nears crisis'. 17/05/2007. ABC News Online


----------



## SINC

dona83 said:


> Wow... I don't think it's been that cold in Edmonton since 1990??


Close, TV news tonight says not since 1989.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, coming to visit you will seem like Shackleton's voyage to the Antarctic.


----------



## MacDoc

You can stop by in tropical Ontario - plus one on it's way up.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, the snow plow crews came to the aid of those in the GTA during your last snow crisis. Sadly, two of the members of this crew of snow plow operators died ............. they both died laughing at the amount of snow that panics those in the GTA. 

So, it is westward bound for these brave men and women. As their motto goes, "Neither snow, nor cold, nor sleet, nor hail, or gloom of night stays these courageous couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds on the streets of St.John's."

Go to CBC Television - Rick Mercer Report and click on Snow in Toronto from February 20, 2007.


----------



## dona83

SINC said:


> Close, TV news tonight says not since 1989.


Ah yes I remember... I was in grade 1 having just moved back from Windsor Ontario... the snow was taller than me, the parents have dug out a trench from our apartment complex to the school, and it was if memory serves me correct -45 without the windchill... nice to be able to relive the good old days right? Now that same year the Oilers won the Stanley Cup.. could this be a sign???


----------



## SINC

dona83 said:


> Ah yes I remember... I was in grade 1 having just moved back from Windsor Ontario... the snow was taller than me, the parents have dug out a trench from our apartment complex to the school, and it was if memory serves me correct -45 without the windchill... nice to be able to relive the good old days right? Now that same year the Oilers won the Stanley Cup.. could this be a sign???


My God! I was 45, (no not -45) and my youngest was 14.

But back to the weather, lookie here:


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and strong winds greeted us all here in St.John's this morning. At least one does not have to shovel rain. Over an inch of rain shall fall today, which would have meant over a foot of snow would have fallen had we gotten Sinc's low temps.


----------



## SINC

The weather station I have this set to is at Namao, a scant 10 km east of our house:


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC, -44˚ is insane! Those temps are reserved for the mild days on the weather substations in the Antarctic.

Toronto on the other hand is 49˚ warmer than you. And grey.


----------



## eMacMan

We hit -36.7 but it has warmed up to a balmy -30.8°C, just before sunrise.

SINC you can have your -44 and welcome to it.beejacon I believe my coldest growing up in Calgary was about -42. but that was part of a month long stretch that never got above -20.


----------



## dona83

Okay people -6 in the valley, 0 in vancouver right now, still snowing, I have 8cm on my patio right now.

Here are the following school closures in Vancouver as a result:

UNIVERSITIES / COLLEGES
Both Douglas College locations
All SFU campuses
Downtown campus open with limited activity All BCIT campuses
All Kwantlen University College campuses are closed for all day and evening classes
All campuses and satellite locations of Vancouver Community College
Columbia Academy
Capilano College: morning classes only cancelled so far
Ashton College in Vancouver
UBC- OPEN

ABBOTSFORD
PUBLIC SCHOOLS OPEN
All "Kids Club" preschool classes and shuttle buses for St. James & St. Ann's School only are closed. The Kids Club locations themselves are open. All Little Twinkle Preschool locations closed
All MEI schools

ALDERGROVE
Starlight Learning

ANMORE
All public schools closed

BURNABY
Deer Lake School (K-10)
Saint Francis de Sales
Core Education and Fine Arts (pre-k)
Sheet Metal Workers Training Centre

CHILLIWACK
All MEI schools

COQUITLAM
All public schools closed
Children of Integrity Montessori Academy
Immaculate Heart Early Childhood Education Centre

LANGLEY
The King's School K-12
The Global School

MAPLE RIDGE--PITT MEADOWS
All public schools closed
Greybrook School in Pitt Meadows
Meadow Montessori School

MISSION
All public schools closed
Provincial exams to be re-scheduled
Valley Christian school

NEW WESTMINSTER
Urban Academy

NORTH VANCOUVER
All public schools closed
Lions Gate Christian Academy
Saint Thomas Aquinas (8-12): Exams will be rescheduled

PORT COQUITLAM
All public schools closed
Hope Lutheran School K-8

PORT MOODY
All public schools closed

RICHMOND
BC Muslim School
Az-Zahraa Islamic Academy
St Joseph The Worker school
Cornerstone Christian Academy

SURREY
PUBLIC SCHOOLS OPEN
Pacific Academy: Pre-Kindergarten through Grade 8 closed
High school open for exams only
Regent Christian Academy
White Rock Christian Academy
Surrey Muslim School
Star of the Sea school

VANCOUVER
PUBLIC SCHOOLS OPEN
Eaton Arrowsmith School-both elementary and high school
Little Flower Academy
Magnussen Elementary
St Andrews Elementary
West Coast Christian School
Saint Francis of Assisi (K-7)
Native Education College
Saint Jude (K-7)
King David High school (8-12)

WEST VANCOUVER
All public schools closed
Mulgrave School
Core Education and Fire Arts
Island Pacific School on Bowen Island (6-9)
Collingwood (K-12)
Early Discoveries Pre-school and Kid's Club

Traffic...

West Coast Express only running as far as Coquitlam due to a CP derailment east of the Ironworkers Memorial Bridge.
Most roads backed up, use extra caution out there!
No problems reported on Skytrain.

TRANSIT
HandyDART service on the North Shore
White Rock and Langley HandyDART: essential services only
Surrey: Special needs buses not running

Meals on Wheels in Vancouver/Richmond will not operate today


----------



## SINC

You know it's cold outside when your office window looks like this inside:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 4C here in St.John's at just after 1PM. The rain has stopped, and the fog is rolling in off of the Atlantic. We lost about a foot of our snow, so now there are just 3-6 foot deep areas of snow all around my house. We shall stay above the freezing mark until the weekend, when we go back down to -7C, which is normal for this time of year.


----------



## MacDoc

A balmy plus 8 - nice to work outside in shorts getting the hot tub sparkling


----------



## Guest

Heading for another 28Degrees, Good thing I washed the "Budgie Smugglers"!


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with thick fog to make everything eerie as we approach the witching hour of midnight.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -34. Will we get to -40 or lower again tonight? We shall see.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at 5 right now with rain falling. They say some snow may come overnight as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog, drizzle and 3C at nearly 9PM here in St.John's. Snow on the way for this weekend.


----------



## eBoy

OMG, this sucks. I had no idea it was that bad so I wiped out and missed the buss on the way to work. It's raining and freezing right away. It's a perfect day to stay at home and do nothing...


----------



## mrjimmy

Windy. Really windy. Sounds like a freight train windy. I'm waiting for all the garbage cans on the street to be rolling around like drunks on a skating rink.


----------



## The Doug

Lots of rain, extremely windy - there's a wind warning in effect. Temperature is about +3 degrees right now (should top out at about +5). The rain will change over to (sometimes heavy) snow flurries around noon and the temperature should drop to about -5 this afternoon. Yay!


----------



## Guest

would be a lot simpler to merge this thread with the "Shangila thing a ma jig". That would save all you guys having to make the same post twice. 


You effectivly have two threads on the same subject. Okay, I get it, it's cold over there.  

What book are you reading at the moment? 

What are your thought on the Japanese whaling?

Is the meaning of life, really 42?


----------



## MacDoc

That's what the rest of the EE forum is for. This is for weather.....very simple.

••••

Wicked shift from plus 8 now minus 7 dropping to minus 11.  Skating rink but the wind did pick up most of the moisture.


----------



## Bolor

Dropped from +2 at 7:00 to -12 right now (wind chill @-23). White out conditions. All highways leading into town are closed and like MacDoc, a skating rink out there. Temps dropping to -27 overnight ... what a mess.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 6C as we approach noon here in St.John's. Tomorrow shall be the same. This weekend will bring us the snow storms that are normal for us this time of year. Still, it is nice to get a bit of a break from shoveling.

Stay safe all of you in the windchill alert areas. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We finally got out of the -30s at -29 this morning, but the wind makes it feel like -35.


----------



## eMacMan

Went from -27°C at 7AM to -7°C at 9AM. Wind is still light. Crust on the drifted snow is absolutely wicked, can't push it an inch.


----------



## redheadgod

Dr.G. said:


> Redheadgod, this IS cold!!!!!!!! I have always wanted to visit the Yukon.


Come on up Dr.G its a balmy -48... bugger.

Just want to stay in bed but looks like I get to spend some time in the crawl space making sure the pipes don't freeze. It is amazing how easily things break at this temperature, you look wrong at plastic and it just snaps. Tried to get my truck started yesterday and the clutch master cylinder just snapped when I depressed the clutch. 

Got to love the internet and being able to work from home


----------



## Dr.G.

Redheadgod, it is currently 7C here in St.John's at 3PM, with a bit of sun. I was just outside washing my car. Think I'll stay here until winter is over.

"Got to love the internet and being able to work from home." I agree. I am a teleprofessor here at Memorial, so I can teach online from anywhere.


----------



## MacDoc

I see you got our "thaw" a day later.

What's behind THAT is no fun. Wild winds.









Yes that IS Lake Ontario.




> *90,000 without power*
> 
> DAN KAPPA PHOTO
> A surfer catches a wave near Bluffer's Park in Toronto on Jan 30.
> 
> Fierce wind, blowing snow closes roads, cuts electricity across Ontario
> Jan 30, 2008 02:36 PM
> CANADIAN PRESS
> Fierce winter winds and blowing snow knocked out power to more than 90,000 Ontario residents today and created zero-visibility conditions that forced police to shut down numerous roads and highways across the province.
> 
> The Queenston-Lewiston bridge to the U.S. was shut down in Niagara Falls, flight delays are reported at Toronto’s Pearson International Airport and Toronto motorists have been coping with falling glass and blowing debris as winds gust to 90 kilometres per hour.
> 
> Poor weather conditions forced the postponement of tonight's OHL game between Owen Sound and Peterborough in Owen Sound.
> 
> The Burlington Skyway between Burlington and Hamilton was shut down late this morning when an empty tractor-trailer was blown over onto its side by strong winds. There were no reported injuries in that incident. The truck was cleared from the bridge over the noon hour but police are keeping the road closed until windy conditions die down.
> 
> In Toronto, a broken window in an office tower briefly shut down Yonge St. near Eglinton Ave. this morning.
> 
> The street was closed shortly after 9:30 a.m. when glass from a 17th-floor window of the Canadian Tire offices appeared likely to fall, said Toronto police Staff Sgt. Ron Aalen.
> 
> The glass was ripped free by the wind around 10:20 a.m. It fell, and landed on private property below. There were no injuries reported.


----------



## Guest

SINC said:


> We finally got out of the -30s at -29 this morning, but the wind makes it feel like -35.


Now we know why you can't get Leopard to work. Your Computers frozen!


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> I see you got our "thaw" a day later.
> 
> What's behind THAT is no fun. Wild winds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that IS Lake Ontario.


Is that you on the board MacDoc?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C on a quiet morning here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Five words:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C as we approach noon. Amazing weather after the deep-freeze we experienced last week. More normal temps of about -5C to 0C are expected for tomorrow, with snow and sleet predicted for the weekend. This makes today's weather a real gift. We won't experience 8C again until mid-June. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Redheadgod, it is currently 7C here in St.John's at 3PM....I was just outside washing my car. Think I'll stay here until winter is over.
> 
> "Got to love the internet and being able to work from home." I agree. I am a teleprofessor here at Memorial, so I can teach online from anywhere.


You wash your car.   That would explain all those postings about 2-3 feet of snow, sleet and howling winds. Locally the lynch mob is still looking for the bugger that washed his Hummer precipitating the last blizzard.beejacon 

Right now it is -6°C, three inches of light fluffy 30% flurries and still coming. Weather Can is calling for 3 days of 30% flurries so by my math that should be about a foot.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, no, I was not the cause of this weather. I drive a small Toyota Echo about 4000km a year. They use loads of salt here in St.John's, and I try to wash it off whenever possible. I have to admit that I was outside once again about 15 minutes ago doing the same thing to the windows of my house. It is 9C with beautiful sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, no, I was not the cause of this weather. I drive a small Toyota Echo about 4000km a year.


You have great taste in cars. After 40 years of driving the Echo is my favourite.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I was able to get the Echo with the 15 inch wheels. We need cars that are high off of the ground here in St.John's, due to all the snow we get. With ABS as well, it is a good winter car, although I don't drive much in the winter. 

The sun is still out ant it is 6C at nearly 3PM. Sadly, soon the sun will be setting.


----------



## SINC

We still sit at -28 with snow predicted for this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I am sitting out on my back deck with my iBook and a wifi connection in a shirt and drinking a cup of coffee. This is almost unheard of for this time of year here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just read the winter storm warning for the GTA. We got exactly the same sort of storm last week. I urge everyone to take care and drive very, very carefully. I wish you all well. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

minus 6 and everything including the kitchen sink supposedly is in the mix headed our way.
I saw a truck out on the QEW today with "liquid deicer" - new one on me and my car is now coated with it :confused"

Odd since the road was dry so it must be a replacement for salt but in a liqid form.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, "liquid deicer" is brine. We use it here in St.John's prior to the type of storm you are getting, which is quite common here in St.John's. It is mean to keep ice from forming on the road, rather than trying to use salt to melt the snow and ice after the fact. It does work. Luckily, you won't get what we got, which was the storm that you are going to get, followed by 37cm of snow two days later. Good luck to you and anyone else who needs to be outside for some reason.


----------



## eMacMan

Wish I could find the artical but Colorado Springs used that stuff back in November. Either they had a bad mix or the temp was too cold but they turned a large area of dry pavement into a very slick skating rink.

On the up side we cracked zero today and the front end loader cleared the heavy snow out of the alley, so I now have a chpice between leather or rubber.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmmm.....not quite sure what the weather has to do with kinky sex 



> now I have a choice chpice between leather or rubber


 

••••••

Blowing and light snow nothing very dire as yet. minus 2

•••

Thanks for the brine info - it did look very slick on the QEW - I could not figure out why until I came up on that truck.


----------



## Guest

MacDoc said:


> Hmmmmm.....not quite sure what the weather has to do with kinky sex
> 
> 
> 
> ••••••
> 
> Blowing and light snow nothing very dire as yet. minus 2
> 
> •••
> 
> Thanks for the brine info - it did look very slick on the QEW - I could not figure out why until I came up on that truck.


Did you bother clicking on the link?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C this morning. Tomorrow, we shall get what the GTA is getting today. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

Coming down harder now - about 3" so far. Nice day to catch up on projects.

But look at this forecast......Feb thaw coming right up. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, what Mother Nature giveth, she taketh away. Still, "Snow in Toronto" will make headlines, even if it lasts only a day or so. By the time the army arrives, it will be gone.


----------



## Sam Arseneau

Cold and humid this morning in Ottawa! FYI: Expecting 30-40cm of snow between Friday morning and Friday Overnight! Not enough to get the army though


----------



## mrjimmy

I looked out the window this morning and quickly averted my eyes. A sea of white piling up by the second. Last night as we arrived home it was dry with the many hues of winter brown displayed everywhere. Not today, not today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sam A, the Canadian Armed Forces will be there in the GTA's hour of need.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, I know the feeling. Try reading a good book and in a few days it will all be just a distant memory. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks Dr.G., very good advice.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, you could also go out and shovel the walkway/driveway of someone elderly. Just a thought.


----------



## mrjimmy

Even more good advice. Thanks.


----------



## cap10subtext

That's a great suggestion Dr. G.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck in a deep freeze that will not go away.


----------



## cap10subtext

Yeah, I don't really miss February in Edmonton. My friends and I used to drive to Vancouver for reading week to escape it. Get in the car, -50 with windchill, get out of the car, +5 and raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

cap10, I used to shovel my driveway and the driveway of my next door neighbor, who was elderly. She would make a pot of tea for me and invite me in when I was done. I think she was lonely as well as grateful. Now, she has moved to Alberta with her daughter. A single mom bought her house, so now I do there driveway. I get pistacio and almond cookies now instead of tea. Lucky me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, a friend of mine, born and raised here in St.John's, just moved to Olds, AB two weeks ago. She said that she has never been as cold as she is now in her entire life.


----------



## redheadgod

You get kinda frosty when going for a walk at -38 but at least its sunny!


----------



## Guest

Boring.................


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, a friend of mine, born and raised here in St.John's, just moved to Olds, AB two weeks ago. She said that she has never been as cold as she is now in her entire life.


at those temps she will get "old" really fast....I don't really like Olds I used to drive through it once in awhile if I had a job there!


----------



## MacDoc

Weird light out as the low clouds and new snow reflect all over the place - very bright. Was nice to lounge in the hot tub with all the snow about....minus 1

Gonna go soon tho - warm weather enroute....stay away from creeks


----------



## The Doug

Pretty well over; I think we got about 20 cms overall. Still, I'll be spending the better part of the day shoveling & cleaning up. Yay.


----------



## MacDoc

Sweeeeeet :clap:










Just at freezing but calling for plus 8 on Tuesday.

Here's what's going on......jet stream way south in the west - so super cold in the north then the jet stream swings north just west of S. Ontario bringing lots of warm air up from the south.= Balmy Toronto


----------



## SINC

It just won't go away . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow, ice pellets and sleet are the names for today's weather here in St.John's. This shall last until Tuesday when we go into the deepfreeze, St.John's style (i.e., -12C).


----------



## Bolor

Sun & cloud today. Currently -6 with no wind. Beeeeooooutiful.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few inches of snow, followed by a few inches of ice pellets, which are not being covered by freezing rain, all driven by winds over 70kp/h. What a mess.


----------



## MacDoc

Quite the forecast for Feb


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we could use some of those above freezing temps here in St.John's. Sleet is currently coming down and starting to coat the trees, the phone lines and the power lines.


----------



## SINC

-27 and headed south to -31 again tonight. Chilly is the operative word.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Nice day in Barrie*

It's about -2 right now . Going above freezing today. Environment Canada says we will get +5 later in the week - really nice. Local weather forcasters saying anything up to +10.

I will be able to see the grass in the back yard again. Great


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C here in St. John's at 10AM. We won't see any grass until June I fear.


----------



## MacDoc

Still minus one - flat grey day but calling now for plus NINE on Tuesday.
I hardly miss Africa at all


----------



## SINC

We're a bit milder, but still cold at night:


----------



## MacDoc

Stuck at minus one but now Super Tuesday is into double digits....plus 10 coming right up. :clap:


----------



## Fox

I'd gladly switch our weather for yours, Sync. We just had a dump of 25cm snow a few days ago and the cross-country skiing was beautiful. But as MacDoc says, the warm weather is coming again and like last week before the big snow, it will wipe off most of what's on the ground and I'll have to wait again for another big snowfall before going skiing. It must be the dryness out west, but I've noticed that warm days there don't seem to have the same effect on the snowpack as they do in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and flurries. We get our 25cm of snow later in the week, and more, much more, after that storm. We won't see the ground until June. Lots of cross country skiers in Churchill Park this morning.


----------



## SINC

A much warmer morning at only -25.

Wait, did I actually say that?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, at least there shall be sunshine where you are to "warm" things up a bit. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Not a bad day went from -15° to around zero. Nice and sunny. Absolutely no wind. Not only were the wind chains completely limp but steam from the furnace vents was rising straight up. This is a bit scary, it feels as if we are in the eye of a gigantic storm just waiting for the next whammy.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C at 8AM here in St.John's. Snow predicted for tomorrow with eMacMan's "gigantic storm" a possibility for Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We're experiencing a heat wave before we plunge right back to the mid -30s. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C here in St.John's at just after 12 noon.


----------



## MacDoc

Not as advertised - a mere 3 plus today 

on the other hand Kew Gardens reports first daffodils...



> opening on January 16, "a week earlier than 2007, and 11 days earlier than the average for this decade


----------



## SINC

We're havin' a heat wave . . .


----------



## Bolor

Currently -17 windchill @-26
Temps dropping to -31 tonight
Brrrrr


----------



## SINC

Your windchill is very similar to ours Bolor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and -2C as it starts to get dark here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Odd how the weather forecast can be so different. The darker image is from Namao, just 10 km east of our house, while the blue image is from the mini airport, 10 km south of our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, maybe since you are in the middle, you shall get warmer temps and less snow flurries?


----------



## Lichen Software

*Storm gone through ... More snow coming*

It's about -10 here in Barrie. It snowed all night. I couldn't see the school across the street for a while last night. There is about a foot and a half in the drive + drifts. It sort of flows evenly off the roof of the car over the hood to the ground.

Schools are closed from Toronto north through to the Muskokas and from Guelf area throught to Pickering at least (that is as ar as the local station covers)

The whole County of Dufferin is closed. The roads are too dangerous. Plows, police and tow trucks have been pulled from the roads.

I was supposed to have a meeting at 7:00. Started shovelling at 5:30 and got one car out at 6:30. I got there and they had not even gotten into the parking lot yet. So I walked in to make sure no one was there and then went home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take care of your back, LS. I know what this sort of snow is like and it can really hurt your back if you shovel incorrectly. Do you have an ergonomic shovel (i.e., the ones that have a bend to take the strain off of your back)? Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Sunny out and minus 7 - my poor trees are just flattened 










That horizontal bunch of lumps behind the hot tub used to be a 25' cedar.
I have several others - one even flatter.
Anyone know if they can be saved??? Very strange to lose nearly all my trees in front of the windows.......


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we have a 5 foot cedar in the back yard. Each winter, it gets buried like yours and each summer it comes back. They are hardy.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah but does it get tipped over horizontal???? That's a 25' tree - can't see how it could be that resilient in these temps - that's a lot of leverage.

It's the one closest to the camera which is big and flattened.
The other one further away is smaller and I expect it to be fine.


----------



## Lichen Software

Hi MacDoc

I think you will be OK.

Don't do anything. Let any ice melt off on its own. You will just break things right now.

In the spring, see how much it has straightened up. If it is still out of kilter, set up a big stake so that you can use a rope and pull it back up. You could have to do it a bit at a time. I've done it with apple trees. I had to do it in stages, but I have it back.

Right now I have pyramid cedars that are so split they kind of look like a Fleur de Lis in shape.

I had grass in my yard a few days ago. Now I have pretty close to three feet of snow... again. It is a good thing there was a thaw. If we had preserved all the snow that has fallen, I would be exiting the house through the 2nd floor bedrooms.


----------



## Lichen Software

Further thought

When you can finally see what is going on, if it is uprooted, you can probably still straighten it up. Just make sure that you get a real slurry of water and mud where the roots are going to be settled back in so that all of the hair roots are covered.

I do this when ever I plant a tree. I fill the hole with slurry, about like loose porridge and then jam the tree in.


----------



## Dr.G.

LS, is this a normal snowfall for winter for you folks? 13 feet of snow from Dec. to May is normal for us here in St.John's, although this year we may go from late Nov. until early June for snow.


----------



## Lichen Software

I'm not sure. I am a relatively recent (9 years) transplant from Northern Ontario.

This is the snow belt. We get streamers, snow squalls and the major storm fronts gowing through. So even though it is about 7 hours south of where I used to be, I do believe the amount that falls is higher, but due to temperature fluctuation, the accumulation is lower overall.

To the west of us, along Georgian Bay and in the hills of Dufferin County, they definitely get a lot of snow. If I were a kid, I would want to live in Dufferin County. It has to have more snow days than anywhere else in this area. As I said earlier, they actually closed Dufferin Country for awhile this morning. All highways and concession roads were closed to traffic.

I don't think we get 13' though. It sounds like what we get in lake effect snow, you get straight off the ocean, and more of it. It also sounds like you are lightly colder on average, and hence tend to keep it for awhile.


----------



## Dr.G.

13 feet of snow is an average. The least snow we ever received during a winter was 8 feet and the most was 21 feet. I have been here in St.John's since July, 1977.


----------



## Black

It just snowed 20 centimeters here in (Aylmer) Gatineau, Quebec. That ontop of 10 cm of snow from before w/ thick ice everywhere.

I finished work early today and walked back home on a route that usually takes 10 minutes and it took 25. My socks, boots and pant legs are completely soaked. Good thing i had my iPod to keep me distracted by the tedious walking.

it's horrible Canada's weather is... but i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## eMacMan

Black said:


> ...it's horrible Canada's weather is... but i wouldn't have it any other way.


Ahhh but without it you wouldn't be Canadian eh!beejacon 

Here in South Western AB around freezing light wind (safe to walk small dogs) with the nasty stuff coming tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## danaekitty

Ice storm last night in London, Ont. - took me forty minutes to chip away at my car. Finally just let it run with the heat on full blast for an extra 15 minutes, which made it a little easier to peel the ice away from the back door windows. I hate polluting...but it was the only way this morning!!!


----------



## Black

They need to invent something that heats the glass on car windows without cracking to melt that thick ice, cus 40 minutes is rediculous... i hope you weren't going to work!


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy this morning in St.John's. A quiet day.


----------



## danaekitty

Black said:


> They need to invent something that heats the glass on car windows without cracking to melt that thick ice, cus 40 minutes is rediculous... i hope you weren't going to work!


I was totally going to work! Fortunately, I saw it coming and was not too late - blamed it on the icy roads.
Unfortunately, I'd spent the whole previous day sick in bed, so on top of being late I was sneezing all over everything at the office, XX) not to mention the unpleasant sensation of sweating underneath layers upon layers while trying to scrape, with snot running down my face the whole time.

Sorry about that.
TGIF.


----------



## SINC

Just another day in paradise . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C and cloudy this afternoon in St.John's. Still a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

We're slowly sinking into the depths of the cold . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Regina is going down to -34C on Sunday, before the windchill is factored in to the temp. Sinc, you are warm compared to them ........... but at these temps, cold is cold. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We're slowly sinking into the depths of the cold . . .


Lucky you. Between noon and 2 PM we dropped from 2°C to -17°C. Wind reversed direction from the west now from the east. Blizzard blew in. 

*Winter is Back.*  :yikes: :-( tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow and -4C, with more snow tomorrow ........ and tomorrow ....... and tomorrow. No major blizzards, but with 4-6 inches of snow every day until at least Wed., we shall be close to the 9 foot mark for snowfall this winter. Still, last year at this time, we had two storms of over 30cm of snow.


----------



## The Doug

Hovering around -1 today and tomorrow, snow this afternoon - between 5 and 10 cm of accumulation by tomorrow evening. Not bad. It's supposed to be much colder Monday & Tuesday (-11 / -13) but on Wednesday an high of +1 is predicted. Quite the up again down again Winter this has been so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 1C at just past 10AM. We got about 6 inches of snow overnight, but with no wind, it just sat there quietly waiting to be cleared. No drifting. Snow is predicted every day until Wed., when we might get some sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's c-c-c-c-cold, with the wind chill it's -44 out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a bit of sun trying to peek through the snow clouds. Heavy snow is on the way tonight and tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## eMacMan

Wind has dropped a bit so now it's just cold and continuing snow, at least another 6". It's -25°C and about -40 if you care about wind chill. 

More shoveling tomorrow, *IF* I can find some place to put it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I know how you feel. This was the scene at the end of my driveway last week. We have had about 1 1/2 more feet of snow since then, so the pile is getting higher each day. Environment Canada predicts at least 10 more feet of snow for the rest of the winter here in St.John's, so the pile will get even higher. We shall see.

Shovel safely, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny morning at nearly 9AM. -4C, but there is no wind so it is a quiet but lovely morning. Lots of snow on the way for tonight and tomorrow, but we can enjoy the quiet and calm right now. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

minus 8 sunny but windchill is wicked.
Glad I got the slush out of the drive way yesterday. Rock solid now.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc the Wise. I forgot to do this once, fell, hurt my leg, and learned my lesson. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

If you think the wind chill is wicked in Mississauga, try -23 with 30 kph winds making it feel like -38 out there as we endure this for yet another day.


----------



## eMacMan

Checked the past 24 hours listing. At 4:00 AM it was -24°C, at 3:00 AM it was 2°C. Currently 5°C all without the wicked west winds that usually come with the big temperature swings. 

Last night the snow was light and fluffy and about a foot deep. This morning it was that heavy spring stuff but had settled down to about 6 inches. If I had a bit of energy left after shoveling, this stuff is perfect for making snowmen. At the moment a cup of hot cocoa seems much more appealing.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, 24C???????? Man, we won't get that in July here in St.John's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr G. have another cuppa Java. Ya missed the minus. I was more than happy to see it disappear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, now I see the - sign. I wondered where in Canada got 24C this time of the year. We don't get -24C either in St.John's. Currently, -2C with a big storm approaching.

"Snow and strong easterly winds associated with this system presently along the coast of Newfoundland will spread northward this evening and overnight. The combination of snow and strong winds will result in blowing snow causing near zero visibility at times especially over exposed areas. Wind gusts upwards of 140 km/h will diminish by morning."


----------



## overkill

cold and getting colder!


----------



## SINC

At -12, the warmest day in weeks, but the wind has a bite:


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm of snow fell last night, and another 15cm has fallen so far today. It is really coming down in big flakes with a temp of just over 0C. We should be at the 9 foot mark of snowfall this winter by midnight. 9 feet down and another 10 feet (or more  ) to go, according to Environment Canada. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

I am predicting a big time blizzard. No it's not in the forecast but about 15 minutes ago I saw some idiot washing a bus.   First flakes started coming down about 10 minutes later.beejacon 

We had a lot of melting today so a blizzard over all that ice would make for some really entertaining road conditions.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird weather = rain but cold.  minus 4

eMacMan - helps in the weather thread if you had your location noted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -6C this morning, with a few inches of snow and then an inch of rain predicted for tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

-11 with a high of -10 and more snow. Roads are a real mess after snowfall all night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -3C temps as we approach noon. Tomorrow will be a totally different story here in St.John's, with 3-5 inches of snow, followed by an inch or more of rain, followed by -10C temps on Friday. It should be a typical fun day walking/driving/shoveling here in Canada's oldest city.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Beautiful sunshine and -3C temps as we approach noon.


So that's where our sunshine has gone!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, and we are keeping it ............... until tomorrow. Then, we are getting everyone's dream of rotten weather -- snow, ice pellets, sleet, rain, all whipped around by strong winds. Then, it all freezes. Fun and Games here at Canada's WinterWonderLand -- St.John's, NL. We are a "WonderLand" because most Canadians who come here in Dec/Jan/Feb/March/April wonder how we can survive. Then, of course, there is May, when all of our snow starts to melt.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Then, of course, there is May, when all of our snow starts to melt.


You will of course post one of those not pretties when the time comes.beejacon 

We got a lot of melting here in SW AB yesterday, then a skiff of snow last night and temps just below 0°C. Shall limit my travels to Shank's mare today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, in the winter of 2000-01, St.John's received a record 21 feet of snow. On July 1st, I was able to make a Canada Day snowball with the last bit of snow that still existed in my back garden. This year, more snow is predicted, and it may keep falling until late May or early June, which means no melting mid-late June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada --

"Snow and blowing snow will begin in Newfoundland this evening and overnight. Snowfall amounts of up to 20 centimetres are expected. Further to the east the snow will change to rain with amounts of up to 50 millimetres over the northern Avalon Peninsula. A period of freezing rain or ice pellets is likely during the transition.

Strong southeast winds will develop ahead of the approaching low with winds gusting upwards of 140 km/hour overnight tonight and into Thursday morning."

God help us if the inch of rain does not come, because an inch of rain is a foot of snow. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

*Weather down south*

I've had a few friends back home in Canada express their desire to be down here in Mexico - especially with all the snow falling on Atlantic Canada.

However... it's not all sun and sand (in fact, I'm as far away from the beach as you can go in Mexico). Those night-time temps are a real pain without central heating, insulation and leaky windows!


----------



## SINC

Even though those temps are in F, CM, that's a bit chilly without forced air heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, it is 6C and raining in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow, ice pellets, sleet and now 50 to 70 millimetres of rain, all whipped around by southeastly winds gusting upwards of 130 km/hour. A bit of our snow is melting away, however, so all is not bleak.


----------



## SINC

-12 on the way to -7 with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a couple inches of sleet. The trees and the power/phone lines are starting to coat up with ice. Hopefully, it will get up to the forecasted 4C, or we are in trouble here in Canada's eastern wonderland. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with very heavy rain, which is coming horizontally past my window. It sounds like trains going past my window. We are currently in the eye of the tiger.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Bolor

Sigh ... back into the deep freeze. Sinc's weather has moved our way. -29 tonight and windchills tomorrow of -35 ... sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 8C albeit with a hard rain and strong winds. Still, the 2 inches of rain we received today would have been 2 feet of snow had it been colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Yesterday, we got over 2 inches of snow and up to 8C temps. This morning, there is about three less feet of snow. The mound at the end of my driveway is now just over my head when I stand next to it.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 6 and sunny - more snow on Monday.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -24 and sunny ... windchill -37
Brrrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going down to -15C on Sunday, which for us here in St.John's is considered a bitterly cold temp.


----------



## SINC

+1 on the way to +6 today. Last nights freezing rain has left area roads treacherous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring seems to be coming to Alberta early this year. Kudos.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Spring seems to be coming to Alberta early this year. Kudos.


Nope this is quite normal. Winter heads out east for a brief holiday then just as the the buds start to pop, back it comes flattening everything in its path.

In the meantime we'll be dealing with melting mounds of snow. The good news is I now have a place to put the next batch. 

BTW Never ever calculate how much all that stuff we move weighs. You will really wish you hadn't!beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, it is hard to calculate the weight of our snow, because it is usually so wet, that it boggles the imagination. I did it once and gave up after counting over 500 shovel-fulls of snow, with only a part of the driveway cleared away.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, it is hard to calculate the weight of our snow, because it is usually so wet, that it boggles the imagination. I did it once and gave up after counting over 500 shovel-fulls of snow, with only a part of the driveway cleared away.


Sounds like you were well on your way to double digit tons, hence my warning "Do not calculate!" beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

I recall that in the winter of 2000-01 here in St.John's, it was estimated that the amount of snow that fell from Dec.1st, 2000 to June, 1st, 2001, was equal to that of PEI if you could go down 10 feet below the surface and lift it up.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 10 heading to plus 4 tomorrow. Hope to get some of the snow "rearranged" as it's going to rain and the remainder will be mini glaciers.
The 4' trip to the hot tub is fraught enough already


----------



## SINC

We've already reached our high of +1 today. We got to 7 yesterday. Water running everywhere.


----------



## The Doug

-16 right now with a wind chill of -20, but it doesn't feel too bad.

Up to 0 by tomorrow afternoon with a bit of snow, and rain in the evening. 

Monday... they're forecasting *+10* with showers.


----------



## Bolor

-30 this AM going to a high of -11. Tons of snow coming from an alberta clipper. Sinc, I wish you would keep your weather out there.


----------



## mrjimmy

3' of snow in my driveway! Even the 4WD got stuck!

It was much nicer in Mexico....


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, this is what our driveway looked like almost a year ago to the day. This pic was taken half way through the storm that dumped 83cm of snow on St. John's. My red Toyoto Echo was completely covered and my wife's car had a bit of the roof showing at the end of the storm.

So, I feel your pain, mon ami. Shovel carefully. Paix.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Mrj, this is what our driveway looked like almost a year ago to the day. This pic was taken half way through the storm that dumped 83cm of snow on St. John's. My red Toyoto Echo was completely covered and my wife's car had a bit of the roof showing at the end of the storm.
> 
> So, I feel your pain, mon ami. Shovel carefully. Paix.


 

You win Dr.G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, it is no contest, really. According to Environment Canada, St.John's is the major Canadian city with the most snow, the most rain, the most fog, and the most days of non-sunshine. Thus, we get at least three major storms of 50-100cm of snow each year. Luckily, this week, we got two inches of rain, which is VERY rare in Feb. Two inches of rain would have been over 2 feet of snow. This winter, we have only gotten a couple of snow storms of 35cm, a few of 25cm and some of 15-20cm. Keep in mind that when other parts of Canada are put under a "winter storm watch with possible snow accumulation of 5-10cm", this is what we normally get when the prediction is for flurries. 

Still, I would rather clear out my driveway of 10-15cm of snow each day than the 100cm of snow that you have right now. Good luck and drive carefully when you do get your car out of your driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -14C tonight, and -15C on Sunday and Monday. That is a bitterly cold hat trick for St.John's. The woodstove will be humming this weekend.


----------



## imobile

*At midnight in Beautiful Victoria, BC*



Dr.G. said:


> Going down to -14C tonight, and -15C on Sunday and Monday. That is a bitterly cold hat trick for St.John's. The woodstove will be humming this weekend.



Sigh. Freezing here too!
6C at midnight!
Light cloud cover
Sunny tomorrow with 9C forecast, 11C Monday!
An early Rhododendron has been flowering a week!
Daffodils are popping up ... not flowering yet!


----------



## MacDoc

It's currently minus nine going to plus seven today


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -11C this morning. No wind, so it is a nice day, since one does not have to shovel sunshine. Good day for the woodstove to get used to its fullest.

imobile, we shall not see daffodils until early June, nor tulips until July. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

-6 on the way to only -2 under cloud cover today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Rain. Then freezing rain. Then cold. Huge impossible icebergs everywhere. Good times.


----------



## Bolor

The promised snow started at 2:30 this PM. When all is said and one sometime late Monday, we're supposed to get 30 to 40 cms of the white stuff. Add the accompanying 30 kph winds and the drifts will be a bit of a bugger.


----------



## MacDoc

Never did get to plus 7 but plus 4 and pouring. Skating rink earlier. Good time to huddle with a book.


----------



## Guest

Woke up this morning, "No weather" none at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies overhead and -9C at just past 8PM. A quiet night, after a day of sunshine.


----------



## Guest

I have to assume you people in Canada don't have a National weather service to refer to.


----------



## SINC

Why gripe about it and take shots at people?

Start your own Aussie weather thread if ya like. 


Otherwise, well, . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverdreamer, here is the Environment Canada link for St.John's, so you can follow along with our weather here in Canada's far east. Paix, mon ami. 

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## imobile

silverdreamer said:


> I have to assume you people in Canada don't have a National weather service to refer to.


This is THE weather service ... a truly democratic, scientific community mate!
The other is run by Big Brother/Big Sister!

Why we even had a human wind gauge...
Lockland "Lockie" MacDougal

"According to their reports, Lockie had a weather sense that gave him the ability to read the signs of an approaching storm and the intense winds that accompanied it.

The Newfoundland Railway decided it was worth a shot and agreed to pay him as an observer — a "human wind gauge" — the premium sum of $20 a month to warn the nearby Port-aux-Basques rail office of the onset of extreme winds. This allowed the railway managers to halt trains before they reached the dangerous Codroy Valley section of track. 
Reportedly, on one occasion the conductor of a train decided to ignore Lockie's "forecast" and continued through the valley. When 22 cars of that train were blown off the tracks by the Wreckhouse winds, McDougall's stature rose and he became a local legend. He provided the warnings until his death in 1965. His wife Emily then continued the service until 1972 when she moved way. Lockie is credited with delaying hundreds of trains over the years because of treacherous wind conditions and likely saved many lives and much property.

Full yarn is at
The Weather Doctor Almanac 2005: Newfoundland's Wreckhouse Winds

And an English perspective ~ 

JUST MAKING CONVERSATION
“It is commonly observed, that when two Englishmen meet, their first talk is of the weather,” the 18th century writer Samuel Johnson famously remarked.

Same is true of Canada today.
Same is true of Ockers .. well after cricket and the 'horses'

The Irish writer, Oscar Wilde, suggested another reason why people might discuss the weather. In his play, The Importance of Being Earnest, Gwendolen says, “Pray don't talk to me about the weather, Mr. Worthing. Whenever people talk to me about the weather, I always feel quite certain that they mean something else.”

This is also what Kate Fox, author of Watching The English, thinks – conversations are not really about the weather at all, but code to help us overcome our natural reserve and actually talk to each other. They serve as a simple greeting, an ice-breaker or back-up for when the conversation falters.


And in much of Canada 'an ice breaker' doth hath value!


And ~ as an english site says...
Just Making Conversation - The Weather - Icons of England

Excerpt :

"There are rules to weather-related conversations, however. All writers on the subject agree that you must never contradict anybody when discussing the weather, as this would be very bad etiquette. Even if it is snowing outside and someone says, “Nice weather, isn’t it?” you must reply, “Yes, it is!”

Similar rules apply on this side of the Pond!


----------



## imobile

*At 1700 on West Coast it is 11C*



Dr.G. said:


> Silverdreamer, here is the Environment Canada link for St.John's, so you can follow along with our weather here in Canada's far east. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada



And spring is truly in the air....

For a .mac look at seven pics taken today ~ Nikon D300, 18-200VR Nikkor Zoom
.Mac Web Gallery


----------



## Dr.G.

iMobile, I have been to the Wreckhouse area of the Codroy Valley here in NL a few times. Once, I experienced one of those "gap winds" gusts that was over 145km/h. I have been in a tornado in Waycross, Georgia, and one in Athens, Georgia, and have experienced a handful of hurricanes in New York City. None came with as strong a wind as I experienced that day on my way back from Port aux Basques.


----------



## mrjimmy

Still raining tonight. Quite ominous as the basement appears to have breached her banks. Hoping for a freeze to halt the flood but the resulting ice field will bring it's own challenges.

Yick.


----------



## Kazak

It was a staggeringly beautiful day here today.

Yessssssssssssss.


----------



## The Doug

A bit of freezing drizzle for a few minutes last evening, then a bit of straight drizzle. Very little precipitation overall. Fine by me. I hate it when it rains in February & March on top of all that snow.

Temperatures have been rising since yesterday afternoon though - right now it's +3 and the high will probably be +7 or so. Snow's melting like mad.

More normal temperatures (-4 to -8) are expected as of tomorrow but Thursday will likely be a bit colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hazy sunshine and -6C at nearly 10AM here in St. John's.

Mrj, I hope your basement does not flood. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 2 but no rain. Oh is it going to be slick when it dips again.


----------



## SINC

We had a minor relapse overnight. -16 but headed up to +1 today.


----------



## mejag

HA six inches of snow over night, another six on the way.

I can't wait to get home and shovel...

At least the temp is warm: -14, -26 with the wind.


----------



## Kazak

Shaping up as another great day once the fog burns off.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were supposed to have gotten 2cm of snow in flurries today. So far, it's -3C and we have gotten about 10cm of snow .......... with no end in sight. If this keeps up, and tomorrow's forecasted rain comes as snow, we shall have passed the 10 foot mark for snow this winter. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice for February - sun is out plus 1 degree. Wind is drying the water. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Water is dripping off the eaves as the temp on my deck at noon is +3. Not bad for February.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and the snow is letting up.


----------



## Bolor

Still snowing and cool. Env. Can says we got 15 cms up to 7AM (I'm sure another 5 by now) but with drifting, is seems much more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, if you are like me, you are getting tired of the snow. Sadly, winter is just half over here in St.John's. May 24th marks the day of our last snow (usually) and then it can start to melt to bring about the July tulips.


----------



## Kazak

13C on the drive home from work today. Two consecutive days of unbroken sunshine (fog notwithstanding).


----------



## eMacMan

Nice day in the wind tunnel. Sunny, above freezing, no small dog warnings, no big truck warnings. Lots of faux pot holes, actually just bare pavement peeking through the 3 inch layer of ice. More of the same tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

8C outside at 430AM. The wind is roaring outside and I woke up dreaming I was in the New York City subway, waiting for a train home.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and wind-driven rain at nearly 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Thank God this is coming down as rain and not snow. 11C at just past 1PM. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

-9 and headed up to -2 with sunny periods today.


----------



## eMacMan

Sunny, -3°C on its way to +8°C. Days like today I love SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and the rain has finally stopped. It is amazing how much snow has melted in the past 24 hours. I can actually see spots of grass in places around the trees. Of course, the snow predicted for later this week will put an end to that, but at least I can see some grass now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -1C at just past 8AM. What a difference a day makes. We have lost at least five feet of snow and now the mounds of snow are only between 3-5 feet high, and you can see patches of grass, especially at the base of trees. More snow is predicted for tonight on through Sunday, but for now, it looks/feels like Spring.


----------



## Macman27

Chilly this morning, -24C without the wind, overcast.


----------



## SINC

-14 on the way to -3 today under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with the sun being obstructed by snow clouds, which will give us more snow later in the day.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -16 on the way to +4 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with light snow throughout the day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and cold. Better than cloudy and cold but definitely not better than cloudy and warm. Or (he says longingly) sunny and warm....


* sigh *


----------



## Dr.G.

"... sunny and warm ...." Yes, mrj, we all wait for those days. Here in St.John's, Canada Day marks the start of our warm days, with the first week of August starting the Fall season. Winter is too long here.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and a beautiful sunset is overhead.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 6 and light cloud - yay going above freezing on the weekend :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with light snow ........... and heavy snowfall predicted for this weekend.


----------



## imobile

*T'was a Spring Like Day .....yesterday*



Dr.G. said:


> -4C with light snow ........... and heavy snowfall predicted for this weekend.


Pic taken by the sea at Sidney, BC... 10C


----------



## MacDoc

minus 7 with glaciers on the edge of the driveway. What a lot of ice.


----------



## The Doug

-6, with a couple of centimetres of snow in the forecast. Looks pretty good for the weekend right through next Tuesday - temperatures hovering around the zero mark, mostly sunny, no precipitation. _Yes._


----------



## SINC

A brisk -14 and headed up to +1 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rub it in, imobile.

Currently -9C and sunny. However, 15cm of snow are forecast for tonight with another 15-25cm forecast for tomorrow. Thus, this will put us over the 10 foot mark for snow this winter, which is still 3 feet short of our average. We shall see, since there is another two months of winter ahead of us here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Gentle white snow drifting down covering all that is dirty, grey and frozen. It's like the sparkly fresh faced college grad coming to the retirement party of their cynical old wizened predecessor.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting way of looking at the freshly fallen snow, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Same Old, Same Old. Sunny -11°C this morning on its way to +7°C. For whatever reason the winds have also shut down here in the "Wind Tunnel" so the world may indeed be coming to an end.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, the winds have come our way. One minute it is sunny, and then the wind pushes the clouds our way, and then pushes them away again. Sadly, it is -7C with a windchill of -16C. As well, the wind is blowing in the snow clouds, with 15-25cm expected tomorrow with strong winds.


----------



## SINC

-16 this morning and a high of +1 today. Snow beginning tomorrow and lasting for days.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at 2PM here in St.John's. We have 25cm of snow down already, with another 25-75cm possible the way it is coming down right now. Luckily, there is no real wind, so there is no drifting. It is just piling up at about an inch every 10 minutes, so one can only wonder how much we shall have in total once it stops tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## imobile

SINC said:


> -16 this morning and a high of +1 today. Snow beginning tomorrow and lasting for days.


Cold, 8C at noon, though the old Netscape 9.0.0.5 says 6.9C.
BY way don't upgrade to 9.0.0.6 ..you lose the temperature readout at bottom right of window.
I use Safari mostly, use Netscape for My Google, SeaMonkey for financial stuff.

Anyway,,,, her's a nooner pic.
No NOT that, a pic taken at noon looking South from the slopes of Mt Tolmie to Land of the Soon To Be Free?
Rather dreary looking day eh?
Should have seen the last few!


----------



## imobile

SINC said:


> -16 this morning and a high of +1 today. Snow beginning tomorrow and lasting for days.


As said earlier... one should have seen last few days.
This one was taken up at Sidney , BC on Thursday about 3pm PST!
( roughly 30 k north of Victoria )
Now wonder real estate is getting rather costly here!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ...We have 25cm of snow down already, with another 25-75cm possible the way it is coming down right now...


I was wondering where that stuff wandered off to.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, we broke the record of 31cm of snow, set back in 1956, and we will finish off the day with 35 to 40cm of snow. The winds are howling now, so there is drifting in places. I am staying indoors, clearing a small spot for our doxies, and leaving it until tomorrow. 

My wife spoke to her sister in Calgary and brother in Edmonton. Both report an end to snow for this winter and the start of Spring, with sunshine and above freezing temps for most of the day, for the foreseeable future. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have had it with shoveling. We only got 35cm of snow, which is just over one foot of snow. However, with the strong winds out of the north, I keep shoveling the same one foot of snow. I have been out 7 times already since 10AM, and it looks as if I did nothing to my driveway. Some of the drifts are chest deep, while others are ankle deep. I am going to stop now and have a beer and hope the Rangers win and Toronto keeps their lead. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the Rangers and Leafs won, so I shall forget about the drifting until tomorrow morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I have had it with shoveling. We only got 35cm of snow, which is just over one foot of snow. However, with the strong winds out of the north, I keep shoveling the same one foot of snow. I have been out 7 times already since 10AM, and it looks as if I did nothing to my driveway. Some of the drifts are chest deep, while others are ankle deep. I am going to stop now and have a beer and hope the Rangers win and Toronto keeps their lead. We shall see.


Gave up alcohol a long time ago, still a beer would be appropriate in this case. 

BTW we had one of those a few weeks ago, my muscles still ache when I think about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, this was a beer left over from Christmas Eve, so you can see how much beer I drink in the run of a season. Sadly, our winter is still with us, and shall be with us until late May/early June when the mounds of snow finally start to melt forever. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## imobile

Dr.G. said:


> I have had it with shoveling. We only got 35cm of snow, which is just over one foot of snow. However, with the strong winds out of the north, I keep shoveling the same one foot of snow. I have been out 7 times already since 10AM, and it looks as if I did nothing to my driveway. Some of the drifts are chest deep, while others are ankle deep. I am going to stop now and have a beer and hope the Rangers win and Toronto keeps their lead. We shall see.


Well lets see..a cool 6C here at 0100, 11C forecast for later today.
Hit 12.5C today.
And Canuck's beat up Detroit 4-1.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool -6C with lots of sunshine here at just past 9AM in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunshine creeping in the kitchen window this morning. Supposed to get to 1º today. Little hints of spring.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep - lovely sun and some power in it - thoughts of motorcycles on a such a winters day.
minus 5 and lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and very sunny at noon. The snow blower sent up a spray of snow, causing a rainbow to form in the sun. That is our hint of Spring.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> -4C and very sunny at noon. The snow blower sent up a spray of snow, causing a rainbow to form in the sun. That is our hint of Spring.


Any port in a storm Dr.G.!


----------



## SINC

A balmy -4 on the way to a high of -1, so not much to look forward to, today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Any port in a storm Dr.G.!" Very true, mrj. Very true. Paix, mon ami.

-5C and very sunny at 830AM here in St.John's. At least one does not have to shovel sunshine.


----------



## SINC

This winter has become tiring. I will be glad to see spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 1C this afternoon. Spring, like the one Sinc will experience soon, is just a distant memory here in St.John's. Comes late May, early June, the snow will finally start to melt away to expose the flowers of late June and early July. This is what I long for right now.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice sunny day. Started out by shoveling yesterdays leftovers; about 2 inches of light and fluffy. Enough melting to make a real mess of the side streets. Main Street is clear though.  Town actually carted off a few of the bigger snowbanks.


----------



## imobile

eMacMan said:


> Nice sunny day. Started out by shoveling yesterdays leftovers; about 2 inches of light and fluffy. Enough melting to make a real mess of the side streets. Main Street is clear though.  Town actually carted off a few of the bigger snowbanks.


Sigh ... all this 'winter like talk. 
Will only perpetuate the Great White North image.
Victoria was sunny today... not wall to wall blue but at least the mercury climbed to PLUS 11C at 1700 hours!
Yesterday, down at Fisherman's Wharf , the seals were celebrating the pleasant weather. Time for the lawn mower soon!
The reflections on the water comes from the nearby float homes!


----------



## Dr.G.

imobile, my wife and I shall be in Victoria comes late May for a visit. Hopefully, by the time we return to St.John's, most of our snow shall have melted. Of course, there is always the May 24th snowstorm that is a tradition here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange how accurate the Canadian Farmers Almanac has been for the St.John's, NL area. Not sure about the rest of you, but if these predictions continue, we are in for a long and hard winter.


----------



## SINC

-7 and going up to +4. should be a nice day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 3C at noon here in St.John's. The snow and sleet start tonight and on into Wed. and Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 1C here at just past 7PM in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at -3 on the way to +4 with flurries all day long.


----------



## Bolor

The good news is the sun is shining. The bad news it's -19 at mid-day with a wind chill of -30.
Going down to -33 tonight. I'm with you Sinc ... this winter ( with all it's global warming  ) is getting tiring.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few hours ago it started to snow, which quickly changed to freezing rain, which changed to rain. It is now an amazing 7C outside with a light drizzle and fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 9C last night/early this morning, and it is still 7C outside. However, it is going down to -16C on Saturday, which will most likely be the coldest day of the winter. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

A very nice morning at 0 with little change as it climbs to +2 today in the sun.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and absolutely frigid this morning in Toronto. The sunshine being like the Sirens, beckoning us out only to discover dead car batteries and frozen door locks.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, one of my grad students is located in the GTA. She said the windchill is -27C there. Enjoy the sun from inside. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

-35 this morning ... sunny and light to no windchill.
currently -29


----------



## jamesB

It's forecast to reach 12C to day again, and the garden is starting to show lots of life.
Bad news is, my lawn needs cutting already.

jb.


----------



## Bolor

Oh, Boo Hoo


----------



## MacDoc

Sun in my work area is very strong but still minus 14 outside - yikes... that's a seriously cold air mass.
Damn little girl.....


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with no sun in sight here at 230PM in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Light flurrries 2 inches or so in the last 2 hours, coupled with melting snowbanks our roads are a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and a light snow, which shall last all day. Going down to -14C tonight, so there shall be no melting here.


----------



## mrjimmy

According to the local news this morning, Toronto has received a record snowfall for the month of February. As long as they been taking note, we have never had this much snow. With, remarkably, nary a tank in sight.

As is her due, Mother Nature and her disagreeable chum February decided to take full advantage of an extra day to dump a little bit more on us. Just to make us realize who's boss. 

Oh we know ladies. Trust us, we know.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning and we're going to try and put a + sign in front of that this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, they had this piece on the CBC National last night. By midnight tonight, TO might have apx. 75cm of snow in Feb. bringing it just over 100cm this winter, which is half of the record 212cm of snow set way back when. Of course, here in St.John's, we get at least one 75+cm storm a winter, although it might be spread out over 36 hours of non-stop snow. We usually get 150 to 200cm of snow in both Jan. and Feb. to get us to our average of 385cm of snow each winter. Sadly, since 2000, we have not received less than 425cm of snow each winter, ranging from 426 to 635cm of snow this century. We just passed the 300cm of snow mark today, but there is another three months of winter ahead of us, so one can only hope and pray.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> mrj, they had this piece on the CBC National last night. By midnight tonight, TO might have apx. 75cm of snow in Feb. bringing it just over 100cm this winter, which is half of the record 212cm of snow set way back when. Of course, here in St.John's, we get at least one 75+cm storm a winter, although it might be spread out over 36 hours of non-stop snow. We usually get 150 to 200cm of snow in both Jan. and Feb. to get us to our average of 385cm of snow each winter. Sadly, since 2000, we have not received less than 425cm of snow each winter, ranging from 426 to 635cm of snow this century. We just passed the 300cm of snow mark today, but there is another three months of winter ahead of us, so one can only hope and pray.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


It's all about expectations Dr.G.! In Toronto, I expect noxious car fumes and heat sucking ashphalt and concrete to quickly melt the greyish-white frozen water droplets on our semi-contaminated tundra. Thus allowing me a fashionable winter in thin wispy non lined clothing and leather shoes with no tread. I shiver occasionally but I look good!

If I lived in Newfoundland, well that's another story.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, I have lived in St.John's for 31 years. I was born and raised in NYC, so I got used to the big city heat/humidity/smog. However, I came to St.John's after spending 5 years in the state of Georgia. So, my body had to adjust to the cold here. And, in five years in Georgia, I experienced 5 inches of snow in total. Here, when we get flurries in Nov. or early Dec. we get that much snow. I have gotten used to the huge amounts of snow each winter, even though I hate snow. I have not gotten used to the non-Spring here in St.John's. When everyone else is enjoying warm temps and flowers, we are still either shoveling snow or watching the snow melt in +3C temps in early June. Still, we have clean air and temps in the mid-20s are not common except for a week in July. I have a good job and live in a nice neighborhood, so I really can't complain. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

The meltdown continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I feel your pain. It shall be a few months until our snow stops and the true meltdown begins. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a very cold -7C at 10AM here in St. John's. When March comes in sunny, it leaves with a lot of snow. When it comes in with snow, it leaves with a lot of snow. Either way we lose. Such is Life. Still, it is sunny today, so, for that, we shall be grateful.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +2 in the sunshine today. Nice.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, I feel your pain. It shall be a few months until our snow stops and the true meltdown begins. Such is Life.


Unfortunately Jan and Feb are supposedly relatively dry months so we do need this meltdown to make room to put the $H!t that's coming. 

Got just a bit of rain last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C at nearly 2PM here in St. John's. Snow, sleet and rain are in the forecast for tomorrow and most of the week. So, we should all enjoy this bit of sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

Yay going to plus 7 Monday.

Strong sun today is melting snow even tho temp still below freezing.


----------



## iMouse

-3 here, with a good bit of snow yesterday afternoon.

+7 for Monday. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

OC and a raging blizzard outside my window. The snow is already half way up the tires of the cars in my driveway, so until the snow and wind dies down, there is no sense to even try to shovel more than I already have this morning.


----------



## SINC

A chilly day as it was -24 when I arose:


----------



## MacDoc

Just below freezing and a wonderful sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow and -2C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

It has warmed up considerably at -5 this morning with flurries and a high of +1 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 2 heading up to plus 9 "clap: No sun but at those temps who cares.
Get rid of some of the driveway glaciers.


----------



## The Doug

Freezing rain warning for this morning - the rain's already started - it's probably going to be pretty slick downtown by 9:00 a.m.. 

By this afternoon the temperature should hit about 8, with a few showers. Rain tonight.

2 tomorrow, 3 Wednesday, possibility of snow or showers. This is what I hate about March. tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> This is what I hate about March. tptptptp


I know. What jacket do you wear!

Same conditions here. I am preparing for the floods when the glaciers begin to recede. I haven't seen anything like it for years. Generally, March is all puddles and mud with a bit of frosting.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Generally, March is all puddles and mud with a bit of frosting." Not here. In beautiful St.John's, winter lasts until late May/early June. The snow has stopped and Doug's hail/sleet/snow is on the way here for the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

-14 with high winds and a wind chill of -22 this morning on the way to only -4 today.


----------



## The Doug

They're forecasting a big storm starting tonight... anywhere from 15 to 35 centimetres. This will put us over 300 centimetres total for this Winter.

I... am... so... @^#%@&#%^... tired... of... shoveling... 

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## eMacMan

OK here in the far SW corner of Alberta we've had nearly 2 weeks of melting. Last night my driveway was clear. The hill in the alley leading up to my driveway was clear probably because I have been shoveling it all winter. The alley itself was down to about 3 inches of icy slush but no longer required rallye style driving to negotiate.

That leads us into today; just below freezing, an inch of snow so far and more on the way. Actually a lot more. We have the traditional St. Paddy's Day blizzard queing up, followed in short order by the Good Friday blizzard, the Easter Sunday blizzard and lest we forget the April Fool's blizzard.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

"I... am... so... @^#%@&#%^... tired... of... shoveling..." Amen, Brother Doug. Of course, this year, we have only had a bit over 10 feet of snow, which is about a meter below our average. Still, we get snow up until the end of May or early June, so there is still time. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Our big melt yesterday is about to be replaced. This winter is relentless. Thoughts of pink blossoms on crab apple trees and robins plucking worms from the lawn.


----------



## MacDoc

The little girl is very busy in her snow making this year












> By this late afternoon or this evening, a significant period of freezing rain, ice pellets and snow is expected to engulf the Greater Toronto Area.
> 
> Environment Canada says there is a risk of freezing rain overnight, and winds gusting up to 60 km/h will create blowing snow conditions late this evening.
> 
> By tomorrow, snow and ice pellet accumulations may reach* 10 to 25 centimetres.* Areas north of Toronto will likely see more snow than ice pellets and freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, MacDoc, La Nina has brought a tough winter to most here in Canada. The YouTube clip that seems to be going around this winter is below. Enjoy.

YouTube - Special Report: Snow in Toronto


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, here in St.John's, there are three inevitable things in Life -- Death, snow for 1/2 the year, and taxes.

YouTube - Rick Mercer- Hand In My Pocket Spoof


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, here in St.John's, there are three inevitable things in Life -- Death, snow for 1/2 the year, and taxes.
> 
> YouTube - Rick Mercer- Hand In My Pocket Spoof


Does that imply you get summer. I'm envious we get "Almost Winter", "Winter", "Still Winter" and "Construction". Yeah I know it's tired but come this time of year so am I.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, think of a warm Spring instead of summer here in St.John's. Comes Canada Day, we might be in for 5-6 weeks of warm temps, which translates to mean 20-25C. 25-28C is a hot day here in St.John's. If the humidex gets up into the low 30's, as it might do for 3-5 days a year, it is considered a VERY hot day. Luckily, being so close to the Atlantic Ocean ( I could see the ocean from my roof if I were to stand on my chimney and I was not so afraid of heights), we get cooling ocean breezes. So, whereas last year, we only had about a dozen days in June that were between 10-16C (it was the coldest June in recorded history here in St.John's), we also got the hottest July in recorded history (seven days in the mid to high 20's). The May 24th date is usually when we get our last snow and by Canada Day, all of the snow has usually melted away completely.

So, you do the math. If you hate Spring, hate hot and humid summers, and love fog and icebergs, here is the place to be comes April to August. We do get nice Falls, which helps. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

0 dropping to -4 tonight and a high of only -2 tomorrow.


----------



## The Doug

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but a cold -5C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## Max

Sun's coming up on a dim grey day thick with snow flying outside my window. The roads are sure to be crazy again. Days like these I'm glad we have AWD and winter tires on.


----------



## MacDoc

funny I was thinking the exact same thing...wonder if there will still be snow when my friend arrives from Africa in June 

minus six and buses canceled.....sigh it's March right??!!!....our little girl could leave off now....made your point darlin'


----------



## mrjimmy

I have shoveled once. I will shovel again.


----------



## The Doug

Bet I've shoveled more than you. :heybaby: 

Absolutely miserable morning. But the snowfall & blowing snow warnings have ended, and now we can now look forward to up to 4 centimetres of ice pellets, perhaps some freezing rain later on, and light snow this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Bet I've shoveled more than you." Doug, I'll take that bet. And MacDoc, don't come to St.John's in June, because we will have snow still on the ground and probably in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still and -4C. We are getting our snow and sleet tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-7 and headed up to -2 in the sunshine this morning.


----------



## Bolor

Not a bad day today. -24 when we got up this AM but heading for a cloudy -4.
Not too shabby for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow clouds are rolling in and it is -2C. Thus, it shall be wet snow, ice pellets and sleet for us starting tonight on and on into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got all of our messy weather overnight, and now it is 4C and raining.


----------



## SINC

-6 and headed up to +3 in the sunshine again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

6.5C and pouring rain at 9AM here in St.John's. All of the snow and ice pellets have been washed away from last night.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 2 and sunny. Still looking very wintry for March.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and pouring rain now. Still looking like June, except for the huge mounds of snow. More snow is expected this weekend, so we shall be back to winter in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and the rain has stopped. We might not get these sorts of double digit temps again until June. Big snow storm predicted for this weekend makes this all the more meaningful.


----------



## MacDoc

It's baaaaaaackk......this is one very very persistent and angry little girl....



> Storm targets east ahead of March break
> BRODIE FENLON
> Globe and Mail Update
> March 6, 2008 at 12:03 PM EST
> A major winter storm that Environment Canada says could end up being one of the biggest snow makers of the winter for eastern Ontario will hit the region just in time for March break and the busiest travelling day of the year at Canada's largest airport.
> 
> A Texas low is forecast to move into the province on Friday afternoon and stay right through to Saturday evening before it moves east into Quebec and the Maritimes.
> 
> Environment Canada has issued a special weather statement in advance of the system warning of the* “potential that this storm will intensify into one of the biggest snow makers of the winter for eastern Ontario.*”


oh joy


----------



## Dr.G.

"oh joy" ............ Oy vey ...........


----------



## imactheknife

bring it on! I have me shovel....okay okay I wish I were back west now where the temps are in the double digits....


----------



## overkill

looks like i will be buckling down come saturday for the day. just bought some nice hot chocolate, so that shall keep me warm and comfortable.


----------



## The Doug

30 centimetres tonight through tomorrow. tptptptp 

I'm taking the day off work to try and clear away some of the previous accumulation in anticipation of spending this Sunday shoveling the roof (again) and then moving it all away from the house (again). tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy

This winter's almost becoming spiteful as it lands a huge storm on us on one of the busiest travel days of the year. A travel day, which is designed to _avoid_ winters such as this. Winters such as this indeed.

Yet another * sigh *


----------



## SINC

2 on the way to 5 today as snow continues to melt. Trouble is we have so darn much left that it is hardly noticeable.


----------



## MacDoc

Beginning to think the GTA may dodge this. :clap: minus 2 and grey - feels like a storm on the way but no sign of it yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1C at 11AM. Our snow is slowly starting to melt as well. However, we shall be getting more this weekend. Still, with May 24th a bit more than 10 weeks away, the end to this winter is in sight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

On the sixth day God turned to the Archangel Gabriel and said:

'Today I am going to create a land called Canada It will be a land of outstanding natural beauty. 

It shall have tall majestic mountains full of mountain goats, and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with salmon.'

God continued, 'I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the earth.'

'But Lord,' asked Gabriel 'don't you think you are being too generous to these Canadians?'

'Not really,' replied God 'just wait and see the winters I am going to give them.'


----------



## The Doug

I want La Niña tried in adult court.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> I want La Niña tried in adult court.


:lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

Just starting here - minus 2 and very light snow.

Traffic still pretty light for March break weekend..401 and Dixie,


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and still sunny at 5PM. This will be the last sun and dry conditions we see here in St.John's until sometime in the middle of next week.


----------



## MacDoc

NOw THIS I am surprised at given the snow this winter...CTV poll

What are your plans for March Break?

Beach break..... 133 votes..... (5 %)

Snow getaway.....121 votes...... (4 %)

*Staying put	.....2545 votes.....(91 %)*

Getting colder at minus three and a bit more snow.

Hmm maybe we aren't ducking this



> "The heaviest snowfall is then expected in the second shot beginning midday Saturday in the southwest and in the afternoon over eastern Ontario."
> 
> *In Toronto, about 20 to 30 centimetres of snow is expected to fall.* Meanwhile, there is the potential for 30 to 50 centimetres of snow in parts of eastern Ontario and over the Niagara Peninsula.


----------



## staples57

Cold... It's March in Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

"In Toronto, about 20 to 30 centimetres of snow is expected to fall." MacDoc, the Canadian Forces jumbo transport planes have been leaving the St.John's International Airport all day. Rumors were flying around like leaves in November as to what was going on. As it turns out, they were snow plows and salters/sanders being sent to TO with their crews in your upcoming time of need. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Well they may be able to stand down.

From this radar it's gonna miss Centre of the Universe

Current Buffalo Nexrad Radar Map : Weather Underground

minus six


----------



## The Doug

Phase One of the latest storm is complete - about 5 centimetres of heavy wet snow came down last night. It's clinging to everything; looks kinda pretty out there.

Phase Two, the main event, should start around lunchtime. They're forecasting anywhere from 15 to 35 centimetres of snow and ice pellets, with very strong winds. Good day for cocooning.

I'll probably start shoveling as soon as it's light out tomorrow morning.

I'm sure MTL will be a real mess on Monday.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah you are square in the path - gonna slip by us to the south










oops maybe not  - big storm


----------



## mrjimmy

I was thinking of quoting a couple of lines from Yeats' The Second Coming but then I realized _it's just snow_ after all. 

(Cue dramatic music)

_*Or is it?*_


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada ......... to the chords of dramatic music :

"An area of low pressure will approach Newfoundland today and tonight. Rain will change to freezing rain overnight then to snow on Sunday morning. Total freezing rainfall accumulations of 40 to 50 millimetres. Freezing rain is expected to be more persistent lasting several hours beginning overnight and persisting into Sunday morning.

Meanwhile snow tonight and Sunday will give 20 to 30 centimetres of total accumulation and will combine with strong winds to give blowing snow and reduced visibility."


----------



## iMouse

And these are The Days Of Our Lives.

Enjoy, Dr.G. beejacon


----------



## SINC

-2 in bright sunshine and headed to a very pleasant +8 today. Melt snow, melt.


----------



## iMouse

Nice, a shinook??


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse, this is typical weather for us here in St.John's. Granted, the weather the GTA has gotten yesterday, and then today/tomorrow will negatively impact far more people, but this sort of storm is a normal situation here. When it gets really bad here is when these storms track over us and give us 20-50cm of snow every few days for weeks on end. That is common for Jan/Feb/March. Usually, but St.Patrick's Day, we get Sheila's Brush.

"Newfoundlanders are especially fruitful in coining unique weather words. Here are a few.

Silver glitter describes an ice storm's deposit which then becomes a silver thaw when the ice melts. Sheila's brush names a fierce wind and snowstorm striking around St Patrick's Day that is usually considered the last of the winter. Sheila, according to legend was either St Patrick's wife, sister, or mother.

Wreckhouse winds are strong gales known for blowing trains off tracks and trucks off roads. These southeasterly winds blow along the south coast of Newfoundland west of the Burin Peninsula, as far west as Port aux Basques. The Wreckhouse winds not uncommonly gust in this part of the island stronger than over the open water due to topographical convergence. Stun breezes are a bit tamer but still strong, winds over 37 km/h (23 mph or 20 knots).

On the Rock, mauzy denotes damp and warm, muggy weather, sometimes with light rain. Oppressively hot and humid weather is loggy. Misk (or misky) describes light rain or mist; or when vapour rising from the sea after a cold night (sea smoke or steam fog). Scad is a sudden and brief rain or snow shower. And with strong winds added, a scad becomes a dwigh. Scad is not to be confused with scuddy weather which is uncertain, characterized by sudden scuds or gusts of wind."
Weather Journal: Canadian Weather Words


----------



## John Pryor

+5 and just got in from sitting on back step with my coffee. I'm looking forward to +10 this afternoon


----------



## overkill

snow.


----------



## iMouse

Succinct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow in Toronto. YouTube - Special Report: Snow in Toronto

I hear that Rick Mercer is on his way to ground zero of this snowstorm. His new feature will be called "Apocalypse comes to the GTA".


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Rick Mercer's Rant - Dec 1, 2007 - The Weather Weather hysteria?


----------



## MacDoc

Lotta snow.....
Very slippy out - minus six and holding


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully or walk slowly, MacDoc.


----------



## mrjimmy

The city is like a ghost town today. It really has that 'holiday' feeling. It's nice actually. It makes this fresh dump more bearable. That and how much the dogs love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

My dogs are all confused. A few hours ago, it was cloudy and 3C. Now, it is just over 10C with rain. Sleet and snow tonight and tomorrow, but for now, it feels like May.


----------



## Bolor

Fortunately, the snow storm bypassed. The sun is shining in all it's glory with -13 temps(-21 windchill). -28 this AM when we got up .... Brrrrrr


----------



## iMouse

Meanwhile, the OPP have received over 550 accident reports.

tisk, tisk.


----------



## MacDoc

ain't even close to over yet for the GTA 
minus seven and


----------



## SINC

That's a massive storm. Stay safe folks.


----------



## overkill

lots more snow.


----------



## imactheknife

yup, this is a blast...hehe I am actually having fun and taking it with a grain of salt or is that SNOW?

I have shoveled twice today and I just moved the van in the picture! can you tell? our other car was cleared off last week before this weekend!


----------



## iMouse

Hibernation is a wonderful answer to cold weather.

I don't think MN meant it to be applied to cars though.


----------



## overkill

have not been able to see the city skyline for most of the day today, so its been a constant downpour of the white stuff. snow removal crews have been on the streets about 4 times today from what I can remember.


----------



## MacDoc

Why do I think this ain't over by a long shot....this is BIG storm and it's tracking oddly.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife, that second pic brings back memories. We have not had a storm like that this year, but last year, my car (a Toyota Echo) was completely covered twice, with drifts up to the handles about four other times. This year, we have only had three storms that have gone up over the top of the tires, which is a normal storm of 35cm for us here in St.John's. 

Good luck digging out. Take care of your back and heart. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gmark2000




----------



## Dr.G.

Viewers Snow Pictures - Photos - WSB Atlanta


----------



## MacDoc

minus 8 and blowing like crazy but not snowing.

Haven't got that wet shovelling in years.
Frozen hair - soaked with a combination of snow and sweat - edge of the driveway is not over my head in some spots 

- my kid was killing himself laughing til I sent him out finish 

Figured we'd at least smooth the junk at the end so we have chance of getting out in the morning.

Looks like it's mostly over here in west GTA from the radar

Current Buffalo Nexrad Radar Map : Weather Underground


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that seems to be a familiar refrain. I wish you well. I know all too well what it is like to go out and shovel four times, only to have the wind cause the snow to blow back in to the area already shoveled. Then, there is the snow plow. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Still +1 and melting here.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and still just a light rain falling. There is sleet and snow to the north and west of us, but nothing has hit us yet. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

Terrible snow & ice pellets, and terrible wind. Terrible amount of work for me to do tomorrow. tptptptp 

They said it's supposed to start letting up around midnight or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I feel your pain. Be careful shoveling this sort of snow. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## overkill

Starting to let up by the lake here as well. Hopefully the road crews will have a chance to get them cleared up by morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steve, I learned early on to leave the end of the driveway for the morning. I hated to have a clear driveway only to go out and see a chest-high, two meter wide pile of snow that the plows pushed into my driveway.


----------



## overkill

I could not agree more. Although I am a bit spoiled right now with my condo as they have snow removers doing all the cleaning up and the ramp out of the underground parking has heated pavement so it keeps nice and clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was listening to David Phillips, of Environment Canada, describe the situation in ON and PQ. He said that the duration of the storm could last up to 36 hours. He mentioned that this is the situation that affects St. John's when we get the nor'easter "snow bombs" (the last one we had was in Feb. of 2007, in which we got 83cm of snow in 34 hours). I looked at the radar and this is what seems to be happening in Quebec, with the snow system just swirling around rather than drifting off to the east.

Good luck to one and all. Stay safe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## titans88

The weather is unbelievable in Ottawa right now (and just about everywhere else I imagine).

I was a friends birthday, and he wanted to try a new restaurant on Preston Street tonight. To be safe, we decided to keep it local and went to a restaurant in Barrhaven where we live. After we ate and had a couple drinks we went to catch a movie. After the movie ended, we had to help at least a dozen cars get out of the parking lot. It was wild. So few people are equipped with winter tires these days. I was fortunate enough that my Volks Rabbit didn't have a problem at all.


----------



## MacDoc

minus 8 - no snow and winds are down.

Had to help staff get into the driveway - he got hung up the same place I did - the drive is a slope and there is a dip at the bottom where it hits the street and chunks from the plow plus salt from the drive make a mess - can't shovel it and it won't freeze enough to support the vans 

Not so bad getting out but with the streets so narrow trying to swing in with enough speed is tricky.

Helpful ( and blocked  ) motorists rocked me out - Kenz and I managed to extricate Geoff...all home safe now and mostly shovelled out so lazy day tomorrow :clap:

Can't imagine how bad it must be in tight Toronto streets  - we're on a normally wide suburban street and no one parked on the sides.

•••

Storm is dumping on New Brunswick now.










...bout right.....g'night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleet overnight changed to ice pellets. We have about an inch so far, with more to come, followed by snow, then followed by more ice pellets and sleet. Snow we can live with, but the freezing rain is building up on the power lines. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

According to the weather update on the radio this morning, the MTL area received between 30 and 40 centimetres. I haven't measured, but I think we got more than this up north where I live. 

I took a quick look about outside - drifting on the roof is considerable but since I've been pulling snow down every other week since the first big storm in December, it's not so bad, and won't be difficult to pull down. But on the ground, _oh lawdy_... once I get snow down off the roof it's going to take days to clear it all away. There's no way I'll be able to handle all this today, even if I start before 7:30 a.m. as planned.


----------



## Lichen Software

*It has passed*

The storm appears to be done for now. I don't know how much fell, but the drifting has been incredible.

My poor little Swift has become a Suzusicle, part of one continuous drift in my front yard.

In the back yard the snow is drifted up about a foot higher than I have ever seen it here. I am going to have to take out my trusty 1997 model "Shovelle" and Shovelle and Shovelle and Shovelle ... My back already hurts looking at it.

We took our regular stray cat into the garage last night. It's insulated and was holding at about -1. The temperature was to go down to -17 with -27 or -28 wind chill. Good thing we did. He would have been buried.

Rick Mercer coined the phrase "Torontarded" to describe the Torontonian over reaction to foul weather. Toronto was supposed to get it worse than us. So I think that any cries of anguish from that direction today must be taken at face value. They are going to have to hook up snow plows to street cars there.


----------



## overkill

Clear skies over the lake right now, sun is slowly rising.


----------



## SINC

-2 and going up to +6 in the sun again today. Melt snow, melt.


----------



## imactheknife

nice and crisp and bright in the warm -13 sunshine...woot


----------



## MacDoc

Yay - sunshine tho very chilly for March at minus 12.
Fast moving sky - just wispy clouds does not look windy at the ground level.


----------



## mar2007

This is before last nights storm, i will be going to take more pictures tommorow


----------



## iLabmAn

Things would have been fine to shovel or plow had it not been for the blasted city snow plowers. Yes, they have to clear the main arteries and streets, but thanks to you I have a 6 foot high snow bank to clear!!!!!!

D**N!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Now we get ours. Such is Life.


----------



## overkill

Still clear skies this morning. About to head out and check the roads. Highways look to be in good shape from web cam pics.


----------



## MacDoc

MInus 10 - was a few flakes earlier still coming down - sunny again

- started a snow photos/stories of 2008 - get your cameras out.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow temp coming up real fast and sun very strong....lots of melt on the roads :clap:
Minus 4 and climbing.....


----------



## The Doug

Mostly sunny, but cold at -7 and still windy (not nearly as strong as the 90 km/h gusts we got last evening - wow that was awful). 

I'm about to go back out for one more hour of shoveling - then afterwards treat myself to a Pilsner Urquell and my feet up by the fire for a bit.


----------



## SINC

+5 at noon means we should make double digits today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and rain, on top of all of the ice pellets = a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain, but it's going down to -14C with snow by this time tomorrow. Typical early March weather for St.John's. As the old saying goes here, "March comes in like a lion, and goes out like a runaway freight train". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2 and a high of 8 today. We got to 9 yesterday, so more snow is going every day, but we've still got a ton of it to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -6C. The snow has stopped for now, and with -15C temps forecast for tonight, this weekends ice pellets/sleet/rain will freeze solid and still be around by late June or even early July. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. Now that it stopped snowing in most of Canada, no one is talking much here in this thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a bitterly cold -15C this morning. The sunshine helps to take some of the sting out of the air. This is the time of year when we get freezing rain and wet snow, not this sort of sun and cold.


----------



## John Pryor

We did not go below freezing last night 
The sun is not yet up and we are at +3


----------



## eMacMan

Ditto John here in the SW corner of AB. 4°C at 8:00 AM. We've been in meltdown mode for a month now. Still a bit of snow on the ground. Some snow banks but you can see over them now. Streets are mostly dry. Alleys are a muddy mess and likely to remain that way for awhile.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 3 - nice sun. :clap:


----------



## SINC

3 on the way to 7 under partial cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and still sunny.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 1 and very nice sunshine - might hot tub for a Vit c fix


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 1 and very nice sunshine - might hot tub for a Vit D fix


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and still sunny at 5PM here in St. John's. Snow is forecast for tomorrow night and into Thursday. With 25+cm forecast, that should should put us over the 330cm mark, which is under our norm of 400cm each winter. 

Bon chance, TO. Go for the "cold".


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada

"Warnings -- St. John's and vicinity
5:14 AM NDT Wednesday 12 March 2008

Winter storm warning for St. John's and vicinity upgraded from winter storm watch

Snow at times heavy, up to 35cm, and strong winds with gusts of up to 110 km/hour will give reduced visibilities in blowing snow."

This will be followed by an inch of rain and then a few days of -9C temps to freeze it all solid. There goes any hope of seeing daffodils and tulips in June.


----------



## SINC

+2 and a high of 6 today with flurries or showers this morning.


----------



## The Doug

2 to 4 centimetres of snow by this afternoon, high +1. -6 tomorrow with flurries... up to +6 on Friday. +6 on Saturday with a bit of sun. Looks like a comparatively good stretch of weather over the next few days, and I'll be sure to take advantage of it... outside, shovel in hand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, trade you. I'll even throw in a few icebergs ........... and a puffin or two. Deal???


----------



## MacDoc

Well MArch finally arriving tho tentatively from temperatures. Still I'll take plus numbers all week a baby spike.










That said I do like my African friend's temps better


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC News Interactive: Snow records

This is one time when you won't hear the chants "We're #1" coming from anyone here in St.John's. Interesting that the airport here in St.John's would get over a foot less snow than here in downtown St.John's. Of course, there are days when the airport is completely fogged in when it is nice and sunny here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was speaking to my neighbor, who is a meteorologist, re tonight's/tomorrow's storm. She said that if the system that will bring us a foot of snow stalls, the inch of rain we are supposed to get will come as another foot of snow. We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

We will 'supposedly' get a +6 on Friday.

None too soon. Our drifts at the entrance are so high you can't see approaching traffic.

This is a heavily travelled 4-lane road, and someone could get seriously hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

"St. John's and vicinity
9:14 PM NDT Wednesday 12 March 2008
Winter storm warning for St. John's and vicinity continued 

Snow at times heavy and strong winds with gusts of up to 120 km/h will give reduced visibilities in blowing snow on Thursday. Snowfall amounts of 30 to 50 centimetres are expected."


----------



## iMouse

And good luck with that, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thank you, iMouse. With -1C temps, this is wet snow. Called my neighbor, who is a meteorologist, who said it could be at least 50cm hours before Environment Canada came out with this warning. She now says it could be worse than last year's 30 hour, 83cm storm. She would not predict a 100cm storm, but as she said, "I would not bet against it either". God help us if that hits, with 120kp/h winds causing drifts up to the second story window. I have been through a few of these monster storms of massive snowfalls and hurricane-force winds, and it is not something that is easily dealt with in a day or two. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +1 today under partial cloud.


----------



## John Pryor

0c going up fast here. The roads are clear finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

We broke the record set back in 1960 for 40cm of snow on this day. Now, to add to the misery, it is a combination of sleet and hail, blown in one direction by 120kp/h winds. Sounds like a freight train outside. Another 20+cm of snow is predicted for tonight, and then -9C temps for the next few days to freeze it all solid.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am so stiff from shoveling wet and deep snow. However, I used an ergonomic shovel, proper techniques to protect my back, and I sounded like a karate expert as I made "sounds" with each throw of this snow. We could get from 5-25cm more snow tonight, with some places getting upwards of another 50cm of snow. All this brought to us by 100kp/h winds. We shall see.

Currently, it is 1C. The calm before the storm. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I am so stiff from shoveling wet and deep snow. However, I used an ergonomic shovel, proper techniques to protect my back, and I sounded like a karate expert as I made "sounds" with each throw of this snow. We could get from 5-25cm more snow tonight, with some places getting upwards of another 50cm of snow. All this brought to us by 100kp/h winds. We shall see.
> 
> Currently, it is 1C. The calm before the storm. Paix.


My sympathy, I know what moving that **** is like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, eMacMan. Sadly, all that wet snow is now frozen solid ............ with more falling as we speak.

"Environment Canada maintained the blizzard warning for eastern Newfoundland and the northeast coast, forecasting additional snowfall accumulations of up to 15 centimetres combined with winds gusting up to 120 km/h. Temperatures in those parts of the island fell to about –10 C."


----------



## SINC

-5 and struggling to only -1 today with snow in the forecast for four of the next five days. Accumulations of 10 to 15 cm. Drat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you. I can give you more snow, more wind, more sleet, more ice pellets and all this will freeze and be with you comes June. I'll even throw in a few ice bergs for your enjoyment. A deal???


----------



## MacDoc

Yay plus one - heading to plus 7. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I'll make you the same deal. Even throw in an ice storm or two, which we usually get in mid to late March. Or, how about an unexpected April snowstorm, say 30cm? Or, even better than that, how about a foot of snow in early June when you think that Spring has finally arrived? A deal???


----------



## SINC

-4 on the way to, wait for it, -3. Got a lot of snow overnight and snow is in the forecast every day for the next five in a row. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C at 1PM here in St.John's. However, like Sinc, we are in for snow. Environment Canada is forecasting 20-30cm of snow overnight and into tomorrow, 15-20cm of snow on Monday, 10-20cm of snow on Tuesday and then rain/sleet and snow for the rest of the week. This is going to be a rough week for one and all here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

OK. Here's the deal. For those of you who long for a real Canadian winter, I am prepared to have fresh snow sent to you for your Springtime enjoyment. Why let grass and flowers get in the way of enjoying Spring. We can send you fresh snow, right off of the Atlantic Ocean, in amounts ranging from 10cm to 100cm. Between tonight and the first day of Spring, we shall be getting in a "shipment" of snow. For those who like their snow aged somewhat, like fine wine and Scotch, we also have about 2 meters of snow still on the ground that can be gift-wrapped for you or your loved ones.

So, don't be the last one on your block to partake in this unique offer. Come one, come all, to the Springtime sale of a lifetime.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> OK. Here's the deal. For those of you who long for a real Canadian winter, I am prepared to have fresh snow sent to you for your Springtime enjoyment. Why let grass and flowers get in the way of enjoying Spring. We can send you fresh snow, right off of the Atlantic Ocean, in amounts ranging from 10cm to 100cm. Between tonight and the first day of Spring, we shall be getting in a "shipment" of snow. For those who like their snow aged somewhat, like fine wine and Scotch, we also have about 2 meters of snow still on the ground that can be gift-wrapped for you or your loved ones.
> 
> So, don't be the last one on your block to partake in this unique offer. Come one, come all, to the Springtime sale of a lifetime.


I understand there is an unusually high demand in Ottawa and down the coast in D.C. Have you tried those 2 to see if they'll take some off your streets?

BTW watch out for Monday. We've had more than our share of St Paddies blizzards.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 3 and GLORIOUS sunshine.

even managed to get at the hot tub :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, thanks for the advice. We should have about 100cm of snow by Good Friday, which will put us above average (13 feet of snow) for yet another year. This snow will be with us until June.


----------



## SINC

Old man winter isn't done with us yet . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, trade you sun and cold for about 25cm of snow. Deal???

There is a raging blizzard outside right now. My neighbor, who has a fully equipped Land Rover, got stuck trying to make a run up our street. He was just able to get back into his driveway going backwards. I guess that they are built for sand, and boulders and ditches ............ but not the snowy streets of St.John's.


----------



## SINC

No thanks Dr. G.

-7 on the way to +4 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I'll throw in a few icebergs. Deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

We prepare for the onslaught -- heavy snow today, up to 30cm ........ followed by some ice pellets and sleet ........... followed by 25-50cm of snow tomorrow. The wet snow is the kind that will cause heart attacks. Pray for us, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> We prepare for the onslaught -- heavy snow today, up to 30cm ........ followed by some ice pellets and sleet ........... followed by 25-50cm of snow tomorrow. The wet snow is the kind that will cause heart attacks. Pray for us, mes amis.


Is that green snow Dr. G?

Strangely we still await our first March snow. Normal would be at least 2 storms by now. Those 3 dustings that melted as they landed don't count.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, it is just plain old horizontal white snow. 10cm has fallen in the past 1 1/2 hours, so they are now predicting 75-100cm by this time tomorrow. It is the 120kp/h winds that are causing the most trouble, with drifts on one side of the car already up to half a tire in depth. This will outdoor last year's 83cm in 30 hour storm by a wide margin. We shall see.

Pray for us, St. Patrick.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and +3 at the lunch hour. We might even make it to 6 this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A blizzard rages outside as we approach suppertime. About two inches every 30 minutes is falling, and it is only going to get worse with more snow and stronger winds. Environment Canada has upped the prediction to 40-60cm tonight, and the same for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal is the only word to describe this storm. It started snowing 8 hours ago. Since then, we have had 40cm of snow and 5cm of ice pellets. It is starting to snow once again, and that will be followed by more snow. We are being told that we should expect an additional 40-60cm of snow tomorrow. 

My neighbor across the street does not have her car parked in her driveway, since she is able to park her car in her in-house garage. The problem is that the drift in front of her garage door goes half way up the door. In my driveway, the wind has pushed a drift up to the roof of both of our cars on one side, but on the other side, it is just up to the top of the tire. The plow came down and left about a waist-deep mound in front of everyone's driveway. Now those mounds are chest high and growing by the hour. 

What is amazing is that this is our second blizzard in three days. According to Environment Canada, "Rob Carroll, meteorologist with Environment Canada's weather office in Gander, told CBC News on Monday morning that the third blizzard was expected to be a big one.

"It's not looking too good right now. We're watching a pretty major storm," Carroll said.

The weather system is stalled just south of Sable Island and Carroll said it is expected to hang around in that area for three days."

So, let's see, we got 27cm over the weekend. Then, today, we will get just about 50cm by midnight. Then, on Tuesday, we can expect 40-60cm more snow. THEN, on Wed., 20-40cm of snow. Does anyone have a calculator????


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning under cloudy skies and a high of +6 should get rid of more of the mounds of snow we got over the weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 1 heading to plus 5 - feels colder as there is a high humidity and some snow/ice/mist/sleet. 
Grey day.


----------



## Dr.G.

57cm of snow and ice pellets from 230PM yesterday until noon today. Then we got about 20mm of freezing rain. Right now, we are experiencing freezing drizzle, which allows us to go outside and shovel out until tonight's storm. No end is in sight, as the storm has stalled.


----------



## MacDoc

Are there any video cameras that are net accessible for your area - be fun to watch with your commentary 

plus 3 and raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, there will most likely be some CBC TV story on the National tonight. Storms of this size amaze people outside of NL (other than folks in NB who also get lots of snow). What was amazing was not the amount of snow but how quickly it fell and the ferocity of the wind, with gust clocked up to 135kp/h. I thought the roof was going to come off of our home last night.


----------



## SINC

Here are a couple of web cams I check regularly in St. John's:

Access St. John's- Web Cameras

NTV, Newfoundland Broadcasting Company Ltd., Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Sinc. Here is our midnight "cam" from last night. "Only" 35cm of snow had fallen by then.


----------



## mrjimmy

Ok winter, time to move along... 

Shoo! 

Keep in moving, out you go, buh-bye.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy, send winter west. We have enough of it here in the east. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, there is an interesting complaint that has been brewing on a local call in show here in St. John's re that Access St.John's web cam. Click on the "last 24 hours" to see the extent of the storm and the quick clean-up around City Hall. However, City Hall was closed today. There have been various callers who complained that main streets went untouched long after the City Hall section of New Gower Street was cleared down to the pavement, especially in light that it is not a major street and that City Hall was closed.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +6 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just above 0C with howling winds and horizontal sleet.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +3 with flurries or showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with freezing drizzle and fog today. Welcome to Spring here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Zero and a glorious clear day - looking forward to the sun after a few grey days.


----------



## mrjimmy

I heard birds singing this morning while I was walking the pooch. Although I believe it to be a _soundtrack_ of birds singing as to bolster the spirits of a weather weary population.

Good money spent I say. It briefly made me forget that it is the first day of spring and it's below zero.


----------



## John Pryor

Sitting here with +11c and partial cloud. What a wonderful way to start spring


----------



## overkill

Still pretty windy outside with mostly clear skies. Going to have some cool days over the long weekend.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to a high of +5 in the sun today.


----------



## MacDoc

Noisy birds  Clear skies  minus 4


----------



## The Doug

Supposed to be cold but sunny for the next few days - I'll take it. Better this than a quick warm-up with yet _more_ precipitation. Cold + sun means that some of this @*&^ snow will go bye-bye through sublimation.


----------



## John Pryor

+0c and sunny. Also starting my seedlings today


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light rain at just past 2PM here in St.John's. The snow that the rains have washed away shall be replaced this evening.


----------



## Macman27

-13C and clear, icy and a wind chill of -28, wee.


----------



## SINC

-2 and headed up to +3 in the sunshine today. Feels more like spring every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and wet snow falling. Feels like December.


----------



## Bolor

Cold and clear. tonight's low @-28. Brrrrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

Off and on snow for the rest of the weekend, and into next week, except for Monday.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 4 with strong sun. Bipolar March


----------



## John Pryor

we're hovering around +2c and overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and the sun just poked through the clouds. It actually makes my eyes hurt when I go outside with my dogs, since there is bright sunshine on freshly fallen snow, and lots of it all around.


----------



## overkill

-4 and partly cloudy outside right now. Some sun to great us come morning.


----------



## SINC

Calm and -3 on the way to a high of +4 and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. Just got in from shoveling last night's snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Easter Sunday looked like it was going to be great. Calm, sunny and warm this AM. About dinner time the snow started. Not too bad so far and still no wind, but being as it's Easter, I expect I will be shoveling a lot tomorow morning. 

On the plus side we've had so much melting that I was hoping to start using the bike in the next day or so. Not anymore.:yikes: 

Course that d***d rodent saw his shadow which means an extra 6 weeks of winter, looks like it starts today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow squalls throughout yesterday, and today and tomorrow. Then a real storm hits on Wed. eMacMan, you can borrow some of my snow shovels. I shall be using them until late June at this rate. Hopefully, I can put them away on Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning under partial cloud and a high today of +5.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 6 which is seriously annoying for late March but the sun is terrific.


----------



## SINC

-4 right now in the sunshine, but we're going to put a + sign in front of that 4 later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with about 20cm of snow for the next 24 hours.


----------



## MacDoc

Well it's coming down pretty hard - we might just sneak up on 3rd snowiest winter ever. 

1 degree and snowing


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and 15cm of snow down already, with another 10-20cm by tomorrow night. With over 15 feet of snow, this would rank as about our 87th snowiest winter ever (in my 31 years here in St. John's, there have only been two winters below 13 feet of snow). Up until a few weeks ago, we were headed for a below average winter in terms of snowfall (average is 395cm each year). As of right now, we have had 460cm, which means 135cm of snow has fallen in the month of March, and we are not done with March yet. Luckily, we average only about 25-50cm of snow in April, 25cm of snow in May, and 10-20cm of snow in June. Luckily, we shall fall far short of the 635cm of snow that fell in 2000-01. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

1 right now and going up to about 4 this afternoon, which should help and melt some of the remaining snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -16C windchill. We have a bit of morning sun, but it is too cold to melt any of yesterday's snow. More on the way tomorrow, but with such cold temps, it shall be light snow, albeit a lot of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now -11C with a windchill of -20C. This is cold for St.John's, regardless of the time of year, but extremely cold for this close to April. It is no good to put salt on the roads, since it is too cold for anything to melt. Due to the amount of salt that we have had to use this winter here in St.John's, it is important to rust coat the underside of cars, as well as do something to protect the paint from the salt from the roads, and the ocean air from the Atlantic. Some people have found ingenious ways of doing just this fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Warnings - Environment Canada

This is the first time since late November that I have not seen a single red, yellow or green shading anywhere in Canada. Must be a sign of Spring .......... at least for all points east of NL ........... which is the rest of Canada.


----------



## Lichen Software

- 2 right now in Barrie and sunny. Went down to -18 night before last. We had about 10 cm of snow yesterday. They had between 15 and 25 cm up in the Muskokas. Apparently they are about 30 cm from a new record and are running fourth in snow fall for the country right now. They are approaching 17 feet.

I had new Easter song last weekend:

Put on your Easter Bonnet
With all the Snow Upon It
You'll look good in Snow Shoes at the Easter Parade ;-)


----------



## SINC

A brisk -9 this morning with a high today of +2 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we have your sunshine, but not your warmth. My wife said that this is a typical day in Calgary or Edmonton, with sunshine and bitterly cold temps.


----------



## Macman27

Currently -1C and possible flurries for tonight dropping to -16C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, -6C, going down to -9C, with 10-15cm of snow overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 10-15C we were to get overnight never happened .......... but we are paying for it now. Environment Canada forecast that we were to get about 2-4cm of snow this morning. Well, this morning's blizzard has died down to just a regular snow storm, and it is getting close to bringing out the snowblower depth (I only use the snowblower when the snow is deeper than 25cm and wet/heavy). The whiteout conditions have ceased and the wind is slowing down a bit (down to 60kp/h now). Hopefully, but this evening, the snow will stop and I shall be able to enjoy another typical Spring day here in St.John's by clearing out my driveway once again.


----------



## SINC

Currently -6 and we will struggle to hit +3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some of your warmth our way, Sinc. I saw a news item last night of a powerwalker training in Edmonton to go to the Olympics. You folks only have a bit of snow left. I could send you some of our snow to help with the dry conditions there and in Calgary. Is is a deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

David Phillips, of Environment Canada, was here in St.John's being interviewed. Due to Environment Canada's misforecast of snowfall, his plane was stranded. He did say that there would be "at least" another six weeks of snow here in St.John's, with a chance of the snow still falling in early June. He said that this was all due to the fact that ON and PQ got more snow than ususal, and the shift in the jet stream, which brought these provinces more snow and brought us more cold and less snow, has now normalized. So, as Spring comes to ON and PQ, we can expect a continuation of the snow we did not get earlier in the winter.

Needless to say, he was escorted by armed guard to his plane, for fear of being taken out to a nearby snowbank and buried until WE get some springtime weather.


----------



## SINC

-4 on the way to +2, but a chilly week lies ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and sunny, but that shall give way to snow tonight until Tuesday, when it hits -10C. Welcome to April here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Yay= they are calling for plus 14 on Tuesday....bye bye snow. :clap:

Plus 2 now and these plus days then minus nights are removing the snow without major flooding - a good thing.

Not much change in the backyard but the fields are not covered anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, MacDoc. We could send you some snow if you long for some white ground cover. It is going to snow every day up through Tuesday, with temps dropping down to -10 or -11C Monday and Tuesday. Welcome to April.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning and we're climbing all the way up to -4 today. Whoopie!


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow this morning .......... freezing rain this afternoon .......... snow tonight ............. snow tomorrow ............... and tomorrow .......... and tomorrow.


----------



## John Pryor

-7c and still dropping. That -4 is getting further away every minute.


----------



## overkill

-3 right now and going up to 3 this afternoon. Lots of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, trade you some snow for some of your sun. Deal????


----------



## eMacMan

All good things shall end. This SW corner of AB was seeing the driest March on record. Good thing as we had run out of places to put snow. Today there is 6" on the ground and it looks like it won't stop for a couple of days. Since the temp is only -6°C, I expect some very heavy shoveling. 

Looks like Dr. G isn't having all the fun right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I will be glad to send you our snow. We have had about 7 inches since early this morning, which is still considered "flurries" for St.John's. When we hit 8-10 inches, the forecast will be for light snow. 12-15 inches is snow. 15-30 inches is heavy snow. 50+ inches, with 100+kp/h winds is a disaster, with St.John's being shut down for a day or so.

My wife is from Calgary, and she knows what dry conditions can be like this time of year.


----------



## EricStenbergPhotography

Well...it was kinda dry(ish) yesterday with no snow on the ground...pretty sunny. All in all, it looked like it was shaping up to be a good weekend to help my roommate move out. Then, this morning...SNOW! I hate this damned province sometimes! tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

Well it SAYS zero but feels very nice in the sun :clap:- mucking about in the hot tub of course tends to keep me warm.
Still looking for a non chemical way to keep it civilized...sigh.

BTW the Little Gal looks to hang around right into the fall so coolish and wet - won't hurt Ontario after last year's drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Eric, if you hate your province, you should come to St. John's. This year, we had our first snow in Nov. and we should see our last snow by the end of May to early June. Then, all the snow can finally start melting. As well, we have a provincial sales tax on everything bought here, as well as one of the highest provincial income tax rates. 

Wait, you hate your province because of the snow. Never mind.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ... As well, we have a provincial sales tax on everything bought here, as well as one of the highest provincial income tax rates. ...


Dr G. I see a possible solution to a problem here. I have observed that politicians can be incredibly stupid. So all you have to do is persuade them to put a 100% tax on all that snow and then get them to collect it.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine idea, eMacMan. Then, with the extra tax revenue, we should send our elected politicians on an all-expenses paid two month vacation during the winter to somewhere warm. Then, they can come back relaxed and refreshed ready to think up more creative way to tax the average person.


----------



## ryerman

The weather is pretty decent right now (for Toronto's standards). I was on the roof earlier today to observe the fruits of the Earth Hour initiative, which was pretty disappointing by the way. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## overkill

-2 right now and going to stay chilly all night. Warm temperatures coming our way this week.


----------



## overkill

Ryerman, I was watching the Toronto skyline and hardly saw a difference. Lots of lights on in the buildings around me. Not many people seemed to give it a chance unfortunately.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and the snow has finally stopped .............. at 2AM!!!!!!! Still, Earth Day went well, and we stayed with it for 6 hours. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-12 with a bitterly cold north wind that makes it feel like -18. High of only -2 today and too cold to do any yard work with that wind.


----------



## overkill

-1 right now with lots of sun in the sky. You can feel spring is moving in to stay.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice and sunny, -10°C this AM. I believe turning off the computer, television and 2 light bulbs for an hour saved us about 6¢ last night, even though we left the bulbs off an extra hour. Power consumption in Calgary went up, probably because everyone was turning on their TVs for the Calgary/Edmonton game.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with howling winds, blowing snow all about. We only had about 25cm in the past hours, but the drifts are unreal. 15cm more snow is forecast for today with even stronger winds. Then, it is dipping down to -13C overnight. Bitterly cold temps mean little snow. Still, the drifts that will be seen tomorrow morning should make one feel that Spring is "just around the corner", if that corner is Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 2 and sunny - just right to melt snow slowly. I keep reminding myself that. Sparkling hot tub to keep my mind off that it really oughta be spring.
At this point the Lil gal is pretty good for the planet. :clap: Australia in particular.


----------



## SINC

Winter won't let go just yet. -11 with a wind chill of -18 this morning and a high of +1. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a windchill of -15C, and more snow.


----------



## Bolor

Today we have beautiful sunshine with an expected high of +9.:clap: Turning to rain later tonight. Then the temps drop and up to 25 cms of snow expected. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C still, but with a windchill of -17C. I feel for you, Bolor. While we don't have any snowstorms forecast, we get about 10-15cm of snow every day with just accumulated flurries. This winter's snow seems neverending.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 5 and grey...calling for 15 tomorrow.....rumours of backyards have spread....authorities are investigating.


----------



## Bolor

MacDoc said:


> Plus 5 and grey...calling for 15 tomorrow.....rumours of backyards have spread....authorities are investigating.


We won't be seeing our back yard for some time to come


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here. I hope to see our crocus comes early June, but I can't bet on it with the snow we are getting now, with no end in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -9C here this morning. Snow, sleet and ice pellets are called for by Environment Canada for tonight and all day tomorrow, so this is a nice "gift" from Mother Nature. "Spring in July!!!" shall be our battlecry here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 10 - yipee and it's only 8 am - raining a bit and grey but I'll take the double digits plus


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, would you like some fresh snow with all of that warmth? There is no finer sight than to see the snow melt away in the Springtime rain. We need to get rid of some of this snow so that we may see crocus sometime in June.


----------



## SINC

Old man winter continues to hang on at -15 with a wind chill of -20 this morning. High of +3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny, but now it is -3C. Old Man winter returns tonight and tomorrow, so we shall enjoy this afternoon.


----------



## Bolor

Hows the Weather? .... in a word terrible.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 13 and getting brighter :clap:

Going to minus 4 tonight - that's quite the swing.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, snow around your hot tub will only make the experience that much nicer. You can imagine that you are in St.John's, with a nice ocean breeze drifting overhead, with mounds of snow all about you. Then, on Tuesday, you can wake up relaxed and refreshed, knowing that there is no snow anywhere to be seen .............. unlike here, where there shall still be snow by June.


----------



## MacDoc

I'll take my plus 13 and sun.....my first coffee outside of the spring :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, think snow................nice white snow to reflect the sunlight. We have loads to offer you and it's very cheap. We could throw in some sleet and ice pellets, fresh tomorrow, at no extra cost.


----------



## SINC

0 on the way to +6 today as a hint of spring arrives. Saturday is supposed to be +8. Time to get the old cars out of the garage and do some spring maintenance.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and snowing (about 15cm), to be followed by this, according to Environment Canada:

"St. John's and vicinity
5:26 AM NDT Wednesday 2 April 2008
Freezing rain warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

Up to 4 hours of freezing rain can be expected or is occurring over these regions.

This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is forecast for these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

An intensifying low pressure system will approach from the west. Winds gusts in excess of 100 km/h."


----------



## Dr.G.

There is at least 1/2 inch of ice on everything and it is getting thicker by the hour, with at least 4 more hours of this freezing rain. Then, it changes to freezing drizzle until about midnight, and then back to snow. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachments/everything-else-eh/4824d1206536094-hows-weather-rustprotection1.jpg

NTV, Newfoundland Broadcasting Company Ltd., Canada

Ice everywhere .................


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly 0 but it LOOKS warm.  - glorious sun.
Snow really disappearing with little flooding.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and it FEELS cold. More snow tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 2 and double digits most of the week - m/cycle activity stirring in chez MacDoc. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Currently 0 and a high of 8 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with flurries throughout the day.


----------



## MacDoc

Sweet....







..and sunny too :clap:

Robin singing his head off this morning. Still about 6 " left in the backyard and the driveway glaciers retreat slowly.


----------



## mrjimmy

Glorious!

The snow is retreating. Brown earth abounds.

A few dirty little glaciers left lurking in the shadows but for the most part, 

*Spring!*


----------



## bgw

Today... Nice for a change!


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is continuing. White everything abounds.

A few large glaciers at the end of my driveway are causing shadows, but for the most part, with -13C windchills and on and off flurries causing another 15cm to fall today, it feels like early January.

Winter????????


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +4 with flurries today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Rain. So much nicer than snow. Except of course In December, when it all seems new and lovely again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, sunny and 1C this morning. Sadly, it shall give way to more snow and -13C temps. So much for April being a gentle month of Spring.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Currently, sunny and 1C this morning. Sadly, it shall give way to more snow and -13C temps. So much for April being a gentle month of Spring.


Dr.G., April is the cruelest month...

The Waste Land - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

Go ahead, Mrj, throw T.S. Elliot in our faces. "I will show you fear in a handful of dust". Of course, with your nice warm rain, it will not be a problem. The mounds of snow are so solid now that even lots of warm rain will not wash them away soon. Of course, warm rain is not being predicted until mid-June, and more snow shall fall between now and then. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting. Back in 2001, the year we received 21 feet of snow, the average depth of snow on this date, excluding drifts and mounded up snow banks, was 103.0cm.


----------



## MacDoc

A changed landscape this morning - we have our roads back full width. :clap:
Plus 3 BUT - it's snowing big fat flakes 

Much rain overnight really washed things away and the back shed is finally accessible...- hammock time soon. 

Gorgeous real spring weekend lined up - sun and double digits.


----------



## SINC

Just when our snow had all melted and the roads were dry, here we go again. -4 and 5 cm of the white stuff expected today with a high of -1.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, Sinc. Of course, all of our snow has not yet melted, but the roads and driveways are clear, with chest high mounds along the sides of these roads and highways. That's why that skycam near City Hall on Gower Street is such a joke. City Council clears the snow there and leaves the rest of us to pray for Mother Nature to melt it away. We do get some melting, but then flurries deposit another 10-15cm per day. Such is Life.

Think Spring............


----------



## MacDoc

Plus seven - blue sky - strong sun

hammock time - air the garage out.... lookit those numbers!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, those are amazing numbers. We won't get those sorts of readings until mid-late June. That's when our snow really starts to melt away. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

We now have heavy snowfall warnings for today. What a mess again.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep  - got the hammock out and had a nice read and snooze in the sun.

Rolled the m/cycle out - charging the battery and hopefully start it later today or tomorrow.
Still nippy for riding but maybe a spin around the block.
The entire neighbourhood is in serious catchup mode.

••

The Lil Gal hammering you good there Sinc.....she's around right through the summer so forecasts predict.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> The Lil Gal hammering you good there Sinc.....she's around right through the summer so forecasts predict.


Yeah . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, laugh if you will, but I am predicting that we shall have some snow still on the ground, unmelted, in July. We have only had about 17 feet this winter, far short of the 21 feet back in 2001, when I made a snowball on Canada Day. However, this winter we have had some sleet and then some frigid temps to make the mounds of snow rock solid. At least the snow in your driveway and garden will be gone by Tuesday or Wednesday. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mgmitchell

Alberta-bound, Alberta-bound . . .
Not today.
Here in Belleville (200 km east of the centre of the universe), it's gorgeous, sunny, about 11. I'm being kicked out shortly to rake all the sand from the edge of the front lawn left by dozens of plow sweeps this winter.


----------



## MacDoc

11 degrees supposedly but the wind off the lake makes it chillier - first M/cycle ride of the season.

Reliable old thumper started like a champ....new battery did not hurt but didn't d a damn thing to it - just shut it off last fall. Ah that's what I bought it for. Bullet proof.

Felt good to out early - get my insurance worth this year.
Wow hammock and m/cycle all in one day....am I spring starved or what  And a better day coming tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting, 0C outside with no wind, but freezing drizzle coming overnight prior to our snow. No one will dare go out on a motor cycle tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

The snowfall continued overnight and is forecast for all day. Currently -4 on the way to +3. Just a sloppy mess out there now.


----------



## Dr.G.

"5:32 AM NDT Sunday 6 April 2008
Freezing rain warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued by Environment Canada"

Nuts ...................


----------



## overkill

11 outside right now with lots of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with lots of sun ................. snow and sleet on the way for the next couple of days. Nuts ......................


----------



## MacDoc

Chilliest 13 degrees I've encountered. #1 son got to go riding with me today and damn that east wind is chilly off the lake. 
He had fun tho blasting around the industrial complex. Itchy to get his licence. 
Sun felt okay in the hammock.
maybe Tuesday's 15 will see a different wind direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we are going to get some snow and sleet from the northeast. I guess it's a matter of perspective as we are currently at 1C. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

Absolutely glorious weather today, just like yesterday. Clear blue skies, and about 9 degrees. They're predicting 11 with sunny skies tomorrow, even warmer on Tuesday; up to 14. :clap: 

Spent a couple of hours this afternoon chopping ice from the patio and front walk, and smashing the chunks onto the driveway to melt. Good way to exorcise my winter demons. 

Almost no snow at all on the roof now - the small patch that's there will probably disappear by tomorrow afternoon. *GOOD RIDDANCE*.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, I did the same thing this afternoon. Of course, we only got to +3C this afternoon in full sunshine, and the mounds of snow in the garden and on the sides of the driveway are still 3-7 feet high. Still, I was able to spread a foot or two of the upper layer of this accumulation on to the street to let the snow melt it away. We still have a couple of feet of snow on the roof, but that will soon melt away once we get to the real sunshine of June. Sadly, more snow and freezing rain is predicted for the next few days. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

12 plus and I think a caught a whiff of barbecue. 

Was too chilly really for motorcycles with the wind off the lake but there were tons out anyway :rolleyes;
Few bicycles...more brains I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Smells filled the air here in St. John's as well, MacDoc, but it was woodstoves and fireplace smoke, and the sea air as the nor'easter gets closer.


----------



## MacDoc

Sunny and 5 this morning with rain coming - they are calling for 17 degrees tomorrow. That'll do in the last few glaciers. :clap: 17 and sunny no less.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and snow falling right now ............ with the snow changing to about five hours of freezing rain before changing back to snow. A messy day is ahead of us today.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning on the way to +5 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

An hour ago we had some flurries, and now there is a raging blizzard outside. The 2cm of snow before the freezing rain is now about 5cm deep and growing. Sadly, this is typical weather for us in early April. Even sadder, it only gets worse as we approach May.


----------



## overkill

7 outside right now and going to climb a bit more today.


----------



## mrjimmy

The sight of Robins poking around in the warm sunshine lifts me out of the winter doldrums!


----------



## SINC

Robins? I wish.

-3 on the way to +7 with showers today.


----------



## Lichen Software

7 right now. Going to 13. The snow is gone in my front yard. I still have some in the back.

I saw my first robin of the year on Friday by Georgian Bay in Collingwood. 

I also got a good look at a cardinal there. We never had them up north and I am in a relatively new subdivision where the trees are not big enough yet to attract them. A beautiful bird.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 6C and fog here in St.John's. I fear that the first robins we shall see here are those that did not fly south and were trapped here and were snowed under in Jan/Feb. It is not uncommon to see dead birds emerge from the melting snow and ice in late May and June. We had a few storms this winter with 50+cm of snow and at least a dozen snow storms with winds over 100kp/h. I always feel sad for those birds that for some reason do not fly away during our Nov-May winters. Such is the "circle of Life".


----------



## MacDoc

Well it said 15 ( 17 on the forecast ) and it felt pretty warm but damn that wind off the lake is chilly for riding. Bloody east wind.
Hafta find some of my long undies - just one day with no wind......pulllllllllease.
Gorgeous day otherwise and not a speck of snow cept the parking lots.

Tulips firing on all cylinders......about 3" high now. More bicycles today.

Trending pretty cool tho . Definitely have to dig into the cold weather closet. Wednesday looks oaky - calling for 15.
Oh well it's good for the maple syrup industry staying coolish. Tons of robins and looking very fat.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and a cold fog is rolling in off of the Atlantic. I can hear the fog horn at Fort Amherst, which is at the entrance to the St.John's Harbor, sounding in the still night air. I have tulips too, dozens upon dozens of them ......... and they would be 3 inches high as well if it was warmer here, and if they were not under 3-4 feet of snow. Comes July, they shall bloom and be radiate their colors and fragrance.


----------



## overkill

Sitting around 8 right now and moving on up into the teens but with some showes this afternoon. Not a lot of sun greeting us this morning.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning on the way to 8 with showers today, but look at that Sunday temperature!


----------



## mrjimmy

18º today plunging to 6º on Monday. Or so say the Oracles.

Grey, but grey and _18º..._

It's amazing how breezing in and out of the house without struggling with boots and jackets can put a smile on your face. Also, just leaving the door open while you chat with neighbours without hearing the furnace switch on.


----------



## mrjimmy

Was that thunder I just heard???


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazingly warm morning. 6C and the fog has lifted. Inches of snow will go today ................ only to replaced by the snow forecast this weekend. Such is the Circle of Nature here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw my first fly this afternoon. Not sure where it came from, and it will not survive this weekend's snow and freezing rain. But it is a sign that Spring is about 6-8 weeks away. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes thunderstorm blew through and now 18 degrees WOW 
Bike for me soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is strange weather, MacDoc. Is a thunderstorm in April common?


----------



## bgw

April is strange month in T.O. I have ridden my bike to a three hour long exam. Going in was warm and sunny. Going home I pushed the bike through a snow storm and 5 cm of snow was already on the ground!

It kind of shocked me to hear the thunder. But it isn't that unusual. What really freaked me out was that thunderstorm in January or February. I was outside at the time. Nearly jumped outta my skin!


----------



## MacDoc

Winter thunderstorms are pretty frequent as we sit on a gradient with the lake next door so it tends to magnify things sometimes especially when particularly warm intersects with still chilly lake effect.

Nice ride today - got up to a local park - got a bit muddy the KLR is WAY too heavy for these old bones in the mud- I'd need a winch if it went down  - still worth the trek to Rattlesnake. Nice area on the Niagara escarpment.

Damn windy today but at least not from the lake and it was nice motoring home with the wind tho gusty outbound. Still 14 and sunny - quite the shift from the rain and thunder this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, MacDoc. When warm hits the cold North Atlantic, all we get is fog.

It hit an amazingly warm and cloudy 9C today, and tomorrow's forecast calls for sun and 10C. Then, it is back to winter with rain, sleet and snow for Friday/Sat/Sunday. Still, we can enjoy tomorrow and dream of July.


----------



## MacDoc

Very different dynamics - good analysis of it here under Lake Breeze Thunderstorms.

Weather Elements: Lake Breeze Weather

plus 3 and clear - last nice day then rain and chilly.  April showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C this morning under cloudy skies. April showers/sleet/snow returns tomorrow and over the weekend. As the old saying goes, "April showers/sleet and snow brings out the May snow shovels."


----------



## mrjimmy

> April showers/sleet and snow brings out the May snow shovels.


Dr.G., I can't seem to find a tune to fit your lyrics.

Today looks to be another brilliant day in the centre of the universe. Unseasonal I would say but _unseasonal on the good side._ Very rare these days. The weekend looks to bring the weather the _other_ song is famous for.


----------



## MacDoc

That indeed was a rather perambulating pentameter... 

6 degrees - feels colder despite the sun...no m/cycle today


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing sunny 11.6C at 130PM here in St.John's. Kids are outside playing as I am throwing loads of snow into the street to melt. For the next three days, we shall be getting sleet and snow, but for now, a foot of snow has melted away or throw back into the streets from where it came.


----------



## Dr.G.

"April showers/sleet and snow brings out the May snow shovels. 

Dr.G., I can't seem to find a tune to fit your lyrics."

Mrj, it is an old Al Jolson song, performed first on Feb.11th, 1922

Life is not a highway strewn with flowers,
Still it holds a goodly share of bliss,
When the sun gives way to April showers,
Here is the point you should never miss.

Though April showers, sleet and snow may come your way,
They bring the shovels that are used in May.
So if it's hailing, have no regrets,
Because it isn't hailing hail, you know, It's hailing violets.
And where you see snow clouds upon the hills,
You soon will see mounds of snow,
So keep on looking for a blue bird, And list'ning for his song,
Whenever April showers, sleet and snow come along.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> "April showers/sleet and snow brings out the May snow shovels.
> 
> Dr.G., I can't seem to find a tune to fit your lyrics."
> 
> Mrj, it is an old Al Jolson song, performed first on Feb.11th, 1922
> 
> Life is not a highway strewn with flowers,
> Still it holds a goodly share of bliss,
> When the sun gives way to April showers,
> Here is the point you should never miss.
> 
> Though April showers, sleet and snow may come your way,
> They bring the shovels that are used in May.
> So if it's hailing, have no regrets,
> Because it isn't hailing hail, you know, It's hailing violets.
> And where you see snow clouds upon the hills,
> You soon will see mounds of snow,
> So keep on looking for a blue bird, And list'ning for his song,
> Whenever April showers, sleet and snow come along.


:clap: 

How does 'Smoke from the snowblower gets in your eyes' go again...?


----------



## SINC

-1 on the way to 9 today, 18 tomorrow and 20 Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, I like the Platters' version of "Smoke Gets In Your Eyes"

They asked me how I knew
My true love was true
I of course replied
"Something here inside
Cannot be denied" 
They said someday you'll find
All who love are blind
When your heart's on fire
You don't realise
Smoke from the snowblower gets in your eyes

So I chaffed and I gaily laughed
To think they would doubt my love
Yet today, my love has flown away
I am without my love

Now laughing friends deride 
Tears I cannot hide
So I smile and say
"When a lovely flame dies,
Smoke from the snowblower gets in your eyes."


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with freezing drizzle tonight, and freezing rain and snow for most of the next few days.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. I like that version also. When the neighbours ask if you are crying when confronted with 6' of snow in the driveway, simply reply....

Dark, blustery and wet here in Toronto this morning. Good day to stay home and read.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, mrj. Very true. We only got 3 storms this year when the drifts were over 6 feet, completely covering the cars in our driveway ......... along with about five storms that went up to the windows .............. and countless days of "light snow" when the snow was halfway up the tires. For us here in St.John's, anything under 12cm is considered "flurries" by Environment Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Sturm n drang....cold windy rain going sideways... 3 degrees.
Nice day to watch the Masters and dream of spring.....if the phone ever stops ringing


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, exact same weather as here. Strange.

I have been to the Augusta Country Club where they hold the Masters each year. Quite the course.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, exact same weather as here. Strange.
> 
> I have been to the Augusta Country Club where they hold the Masters each year. Quite the course.


Out of all the top PGA courses, Augusta would be my first pick to play a round. I'm guessing by invite only.... Anyone know Tiger? Hell, even John Daly.


----------



## Dr.G.

When I was working on my Ph.D. at the University of Georgia, I went with someone from Augusta. She invited me to Thanksgiving dinner, and the next day, took me on a members-only tour of the Augusta National Golf Club, of which her family were members.


----------



## MacDoc

Hell I'd go just to wander and play twitcher - the golf would be a nuisance....what a glorious bit of design/landscaping.

Pebble Beach is gorgeous but not as much as Augusta.

••

Been cold all day ..... finally slid into the hot tub to warm up. 5 plus wet damp windy ..yuck...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, Bobby Jones knew how to design a quality golf course.


----------



## overkill

rain, rain go away, please come back another day!


----------



## SINC

0 and we're headed for a great day at 18 and even better tomorrow at 21. Spring has sprung!


----------



## MacDoc

A grey foggy 3 plus and ....shudder....snow possible tonight/tomorrow.....


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> A grey foggy 3 plus and ....shudder....snow possible tonight/tomorrow.....


WHAT?????

 

Take it back MacDoc! Take it back!


----------



## The Doug

Heavy rain overnight but I'm relieved the worst of it came down in MTL and the Eastern Townships, far from where I live. 

We still got a lot of rain overnight however. This morning I was glad to see no problems around the house this morning though, no puddling / pooling, and the sump downstairs is normal for this time of year. Seems all all the effort I put into moving snow away and chopping ice over the past couple of weeks paid off. Foresight + elbow grease = peace of mind.

We're supposed to get a bit of rain maybe mixed with snow for the rest of the day. Temperature's hovering around 1 or 2. Similar tomorrow. 

MUCH nicer Monday through Wednesday; sunny and 8 to 15 degrees. :clap: 

A number of areas are under a flood watch right now. No threat where I live but hoo boy, some of the larger rivers in the MTL area are higher than I've seen them in a long, long time. Quite something. And there's so much snow left to melt... the next couple of weeks are going to be very interesting...


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, MacDoc. 4C, cloudy, with snow and sleet forecast for tonight, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## overkill

Rains seems to have stopped for the time being, but looks like it could start up again very soon. Tomorrow does not look very nice at all.


----------



## MaxPower

Woke up to snow on the ground. It shouldn't last though.


----------



## SINC

Not sure I should even show this but here is what we can look forward to today!  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow and sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now this from Environment Canada -- "Ice hazard bulletin for the east coast of Newfoundland and Labrador issued by Environment Canada at 1400 UTC Sunday 13 April 2008 for today and Monday. Moderate ice pressure may occur in any ice conditions." 

So, we are getting ice coming to shore from the north east, and snow/sleet from above us. Will someone send some sunshine to us from the west???? Merci.


----------



## SINC

A cool 5 this morning and we may get to 7 today with showers. Quite a change from yesterday's 23.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and we might get up to 4C before tonight's snow. It won't be much, but flurries for us brings a few inches of fresh snow each time .......... with no end in sight.


----------



## overkill

Beautiful blue sky this morning and should be here for the rest of the week.


----------



## The Doug

'Nuff said. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Damn 20 degrees !! only calling for 18 here - still real spring weather - maybe better than.

Our Lil Girl is running out of juice too......



> Summary: La Niña weakens further, especially in the east
> 
> The La Niña event in the Pacific basin has continued to weaken during the past two weeks, with the surface of the equatorial Pacific warming by about 0.1 to 0.2°C. While western Pacific surface temperatures remain typical for a La Niña event, eastern Pacific temperatures have now been out of the La Niña range for the last five weeks. Below the surface, the cold water in the eastern Pacific has continued to warm and decrease in volume.
> 
> These observations from the eastern Pacific show a faster decline in La Niña conditions than was forecast by most computer models. Model predictions now show central to western Pacific temperatures warming back to the neutral range during the next one to three months. *The models do not suggest El Niño conditions will return during 2008.*


So far no El Nino tho. I'm sure the Aussies are thrilled.
8 and sunny here - not sure about coffee outside....


----------



## SINC

Wet snow and 5, same for tomorrow as we head out for the Okanagan in the motor home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and dark snow clouds are forming. We could be in for anything from flurries (i.e., up to 10cm) to a snowstorm (25+cm). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Summary: La Niña weakens further, especially in the east." MacDoc, I guess this discounts Newfoundland and Labrador, because there was a blizzard yesterday and this morning in Labrador, and we are getting a forcast of "light snow", which could mean up to 25cm of new snow. 

So, there is no weakness here in Canada's "far east". We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

That would be the Eastern Pacific - gonna take a while for the tropical breezes to waft your way.

Meanwhile now in the Tropics of Ontario plus 21 for Thursday :clap:
9 and nice just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C in Regina, SK today is headed our way .................. might hit 7C with a bit of sun to melt away the snow forecast for tonight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

It just keeps on getting better. Should be a fantastic week of weather in the GTA. Hope to take full advantage and hit the trails for some jogging.


----------



## MacDoc

Tttttttelll mmmmmmeeeee tttttthat lllllattter in ttthhhe wwwwwwweek,

Damn kids dragged me out at 7.30 tonight to run around on the m/cycles.

Coldest 4 degrees I've experienced quite a while. Very chilly wind made it worse. Mesh armour is NOT meant for cold weather.

Dad gets to sit and shiver while brats run about staying warm racing about the industrial park .......pent up spring.

Actually saw a few others out on the highway going by - one pair at well over 100 mph.


----------



## overkill

Sun, sun and more sun. High of 12 today.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear sunny morning at -4 as I depart for the Okanagan in the motor home. High today of 8 should make for a comfortable drive.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus seven and sunny - got to minus figures last night much to the annoyance of kid ( I left the furnace off by accident ) 

Twas a bit pioneerish in the house early this am. Going to 12 today but I like the 19 for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C which is our high today, but the strong winds make it feel much colder. Most of the snow overnight is gone, so now all we have to contend with is the mounds of snow that accumulated from Nov. until last week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and sunny. A cold wind is coming off of the Atlantic, meaning there are icebergs nearby. Still, about a foot of snow has melted and one can even see small patches of grass. Maybe the snow will be gone by late May? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny clear morning, with temps at 10C at 10AM. Snow is forecast for Sunday, but we shall lose more snow today than we will gain on Sunday. The snow is now only a foot deep over my crocus, so we might actually see them start to sprout by late May rather than early-June. Might even get some tulips by late-June rather than early July. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny day here in Penticton and 13 at 8:30 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C here as well, Don. Of course, we are getting snow on Sat. and Sunday, which I doubt you shall see anymore this year. Bon voyage.


----------



## MacDoc

23 degrees !!!!-  - what an absolutely stunning day.

Starting to cool now but had a great read and snooze in the hammock - nice to run around all day in light clothes outside. Car windows wide open.

Too nice for words. More tomorrow too :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

23C??????? MacDoc, we don't get that more than a few times in July. Kudos on your warm spell. Send some of it this way.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah and warmer on the weekend - calling for 24 in Brampton...that's away from the lake.

There is almost a 10 degree gradient when you get near the lake.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, same thing here in St.John's. We are so close to the ocean where I live, I can taste the salt air, and it is usually colder in my backyard than the backyard of a friend who lives 10 miles away, but inland.


----------



## Dr.G.

One interesting thing about hot weather in the GTA over summer is that your smog gets transported east by the jet stream and as it approaches us overhead, it causes spectacular sunsets for us here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - I think we just got the first smog day winding up from the looks of it. 

Still 18 at 9 pm and the air resounds with howling motorcycle engines.....

I did not go out but I might still......tomorrow tho....zoom zoom.

Gorgeous moon and no wind - really nice barefoot on the back patio 

Couple days okay but this IS still April and mid 20s....!!  Not even a bud on the trees tho the tulips are about to bloom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send your warmth, but keep the smog. On warm days here (actually, 23C would be considered hot), we get fog in the early evening since the land is warm and the North Atlantic is always cold. The fog sometimes comes from the St.John's Harbor up from downtown to within blocks of my house. It is strange to look south across Churchill Park to see fog, and then north to Pippy Park to see blue skies and loads of sunshine.


----------



## dona83

April 18, 2008, it's (wet) snowing in Vancouver.


----------



## Dr.G.

April 18th and it's 14C, breaking a high-temp record for St.John's set back in 1944. Still, freezing rain is forecast for tonight changing to snow, so it is back to winter once again. However, we can all enjoy today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Again Toronto goes from Winter to Summer almost overnight. The weather here, not unlike the citizens, have no time for such frivolities like Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, we are the same here, in that we go from winter, sort-of-winter, to Springtime in July when we get temps in the low to mid 20s.


----------



## CubaMark

Blue skies and 25 degrees in Zacatecas... we had rain last Monday - first time in over two months! Man, do I miss the ocean....


----------



## MacDoc

That's hilarious - it's 23 in Brampton and 13 in Toronto 

Glorious day which I did NOT get to see much of - hammock break now tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, hammocks were meant for wifi connections. Enjoy.


----------



## Ena

Heavy hail for ten minutes in Victoria with a temp of 5º C. Quit a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are under a freezing rain warning, but it is currently 9C and the rain has stopped just past 10PM.


----------



## MacDoc

It looked like a smoggy summer day today. I think a bit of it was lake effect but it qualified as a summer day in look and temperature.
Still 15 out. :clap:

Yep - thought so



> *Spring has sprung, and so has smog*
> 
> After a long, cold winter, it looks like spring is finally here to stay.
> 
> This weekend’s weather is expected to be above average, with temperatures in the GTA going up to 20 degrees tomorrow. The normal for this time of year is around 13.
> 
> “There have been some really great temperatures, and it’s going to continue into the weekend.”
> 
> But in another sure but unwanted sign of spring,* Ontario’s Environment Ministry has issued a smog advisory for a large swath of southern, central and eastern Ontario for Friday and Saturday*, including Toronto, York Region, Halton, and Durham Region.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh that was fun. Dropped my kid off at a friends and grabbed a burger.....Randy Bachman on CBC - warm summer night, lots of kids out.....and early rock on the radio :clap:......

Bachman's a Canadian gem....so is the warm evening......very welcome after a bit too much winter. 14 and an almost full moon in a clear sky.


----------



## The Doug

Like, _way_ excellent.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, send us some of your warmth, but keep the smog. Currently, it's 0C after a night of freezing rain and some snow flurries.


----------



## Ena

2 º C and it's snowing. Very unusual for Victoria. I know I won't be out digging in the garden today in the bone chilling dampness.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and glorious even at 11.30 am :clap:

Maybe too warm for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

-3 with light snow here in the Okanagan today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with light snow falling here in St.John's as well.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and it was too hot to stay in the hammock in the sun - retreated indoors.

No shade yet tho the trees are just starting to bud and much green on the lawns.

M/cycle for me soon as clients leave.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is getting heavier and starting to pile up. Back to snow shoveling tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

I spoke too soon - the tree in the front yard is covered in new leaves.
Filled up the bike with gas......$20 to fill a m/cycle 

Damn....felt nice no gloves or jacket needed today. Looking forward to a long ride. I shall avoid the lake tho.
My sympathies to the snow burdened  23 and glorious in the GTA


----------



## John Pryor

-9c and snow coming down fast. My willow in the front is catching a lot of this and is starting to bend a bit.

My apple trees are confused as they had started to bud and now are freezing, typical Alberta weather


----------



## Dr.G.

"My sympathies to the snow burdened ...." Merci, MacDoc. Just got in from shoveling a path to the front door. Only about four or five inches, but it was wet and I don't want it to freeze overnight.


----------



## SINC

Well, the snow has melted here near Oliver BC and although windy, the afternoon is quite pleasant at 10.


----------



## MacDoc

A balmy 24 - just back from slow meander around the local streets with supper at the Swiss Chalet - people into the summer thing big - time - shorts, tank tops and every human powered conveyance known....including a three wheeled scooter which was a new avis for me.










These are kind neat - watch the video here YouTube - Trikke

and another even more interesting YouTube - Trikke T12 Roadster


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone on a Trikke would last about 3 minutes on the streets of St. John's due to all of the pot holes in the street and the mounds of snow still on most of the sidewalks.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in the SW corner of AB it has been absolutely fantastic up until yesterday. Snowed on and off all day but nothing stuck. Woke up to 6 inches this AM but again most of it melted despite a high of -8°C. More of the same on the way. Now that the grounds cooled off it will probably stick around. At least I will have lots of places to put it.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, that is weather that we would normally get through the month of April. My wife, who is from Calgary, says that an April snowstorm is common, but not this sort of week-long St.John's-like snow day after day after day. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C here in St.John's, with a cold wind off of the North Atlantic ocean. Still, much of yesterday's ice and snow have melted and now we can get into some serious melting of the snow that piled up all winter.


----------



## MacDoc

Greying out a bit - was warm earlier but the lake is definitely intruding 
Remarkable tree development even overnight -the cherry outside the window busted out in small leaves 
Actually looked like a small thundercell was going to develop yesterday. Very summerish.

Nice week in the upper teens coming up. Keep the 20s till May. 20 just now in Brampton - cooler here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful clear night, 2C with no wind. The stars and full moon shall be a nice Passover night combo.


----------



## fjnmusic

eMacMan said:


> Here in the SW corner of AB it has been absolutely fantastic up until yesterday. Snowed on and off all day but nothing stuck. Woke up to 6 inches this AM but again most of it melted despite a high of -8°C. More of the same on the way. Now that the grounds cooled off it will probably stick around. At least I will have lots of places to put it.XX)


Edmoonton/Sherwood Park area: Waking up to six inches is always a happy day for me, though my wife is usually not as impressed by it. Hazards of getting old I guess. As far as weather, I'm pretty sure we've got about 10 inches of snow on the ground in the last 24 hours, which is a real drag since it had all melted and was a balmy 20 degrees just a couple of days ago. Snow: the gift that just keeps on giving. Well, here in Alberta we say if you don't like the weather, just wait another five minutes…


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is overhead. A quite evening for one and all.


----------



## zenith

fjnmusic said:


> Edmoonton/Sherwood Park area: Waking up to six inches is always a happy day for me, though my wife is usually not as impressed by it. Hazards of getting old I guess.


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## overkill

Going up to 21 today with sun and clouds. Nice way to start off the work week.


----------



## mrjimmy

Bizarre disparity in weather across this fine country of ours. Of course it's 'interesting' and 'curious' to us in Toronto celebrating unseasonably warm temps and sunny skies.

Curious....

Interesting....


----------



## scandy

Edmonton is still awful... sideways snowing and no end in sight


----------



## Dr.G.

10C this afternoon, with freezing drizzle and then snow overnight. The sun and warmth is the atypical aspect of the weather today here in St.John's.


----------



## fjnmusic

mrjimmy said:


> Bizarre disparity in weather across this fine country of ours. Of course it's 'interesting' and 'curious' to us in Toronto celebrating unseasonably warm temps and sunny skies.
> 
> Curious....
> 
> Interesting....


Climate change? Ha! Just more liberal bleeding heart propoganda.


----------



## SINC

Was -8 here last night, half way between Oliver and Osoyoos BC, and will be -9 tonight. The water hose connecting the RV to the water supply froze and water ran at a trickle for an hour or so this morning and tonight, I will disconnect it and bring it in. Then it will stay above zero for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at 10PM, but there is a nip in the air as the wind is off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## MacDoc

Odd false dawn at 4 am. Birds singing away - must be the bright full moon. A mild twelve heading to 21 tho that damn lake effect sneaks in from time to time and makes life chilly again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dawn here have our birds singing as well. -1C and sunny this early morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

fjnmusic said:


> Climate change? Ha! Just more liberal bleeding heart propoganda.


I think it's more about people not wanting to take responsibility for their actions. Especially if it costs, get ready, money!

But we should save that debate for the countless other threads where people talk and don't listen.


----------



## mrjimmy

Another jacketless walk this morning with the hound. The sun glistening off the dew in the park. All very beautiful and uplifting but I want a bit of spring damnit!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, I shall send my hounds to walk with you ................ all 8 of them (they are dachshunds). 

3C and sunny, but with a chilling wind off of the North Atlantic. Ice has formed just off of the coast, which makes the air crisp and cold. Sort of like standing in front of a big freezer. Still, the sun has a bit of warmth to it so I am NOT complaining. We could be getting our typical April snow, but it seems as if Alberta is taking that for us. Then, there is our typical May snow, but that is next month's worry.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. Send them over. My hound's a Basset and he'd love the company.


----------



## SINC

-7 in the Okanagan with bright sun and birds singing in chorus. Another major heavy snowfall warning for Edmonton again today with 10 cm expected to fall on top of the 30 already on the ground.

I have only six days meds left, so will have to try a run home in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

They are on their way, mrj, via Doxie Express.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully and arrive alive, Sinc.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well I am sick of this,
Another 10cm forecasted for Edmonton today.
I am in the snow business and I have had enough. Getting ready to take a nap and off I go to plow some parking lots through the night. Just last week I was almost finished my commercial spring clean ups for the season and... voila! Saturday afternoon we were back into winter mode. I must of mist the summer somehow It has not stopped snowing since saturday. The worst is the high winds and drifting, blowing snow.
anyway have a good day, I hear it will be near 25 degrees in ottawa today.
S.B.


----------



## MacDoc

12 heading to 22...just "another day in paradise" 
Too warm for April tho ;(


----------



## Dr.G.

2C heading to 4C. "just another day in paradise" ......... just wait until the summer smog and humidity in the GTA and we shall have to send you some fresh ocean air.


----------



## mrjimmy

Intense mini storm around 6am had the hound howling (nice alliteration). The clouds had cleared in time for the morning walk at 7. Sunny and cool but not too cool. 

This unseasonable stretch of warm weather is strange as people walk around as if it's July and yet there are no leaves on the trees.


----------



## SINC

-2 and big fat lazy snow flakes drifting down here in the south Okanagan this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, luckily, by Sunday, the sun and 13C will have melted all of the snow upon your arrival back home. Drive carefully.


----------



## MacDoc

Crazy day..it was seriously muggy earlier and looked and felt like a summer storm was brewing around noon. Got up to 22 but felt hotter.

Shifted later in the afternoon and superb clear blue sky - a nice 16 just now and very clear - still light in the west at 8.30 pm :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -4C with some snow tonight, but nothing that would cause me to bring out the snowblower.


----------



## 850

Well it was 26 Degrees Celsius in my area (Niagara CAA Car Care sign) However early this evening I spotted some thunder heads so I am wondering if a thunderstorm is going to be coming sometime tonight?!??!


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - that's what it felt like....that's big time warm for April.

Cell formation is long gone tho.

Very nice mid teens and super clear now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow this morning. Still nothing major that needs to be shoveled. We shall see. One more month of official winter here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-2 in Osoyoos this morning as we head for home to yet more snow today and tomorrow in Edmonton. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sinc. Edmonton's weather is sunny and 10C, 14C and 18C for Sat./Sun./Monday, so you arrive home just in time for Spring.


----------



## MacDoc

A bit more seasonal today - and upcoming this week. 16 now and sunny - crisp. Very nice - no muggy/smoggy. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, right now I would settle for "muggy/smoggy". It is up to today's high of 4C and there is a cold (albeit crisp and clean) airflow coming off of the ocean. Ice bergs are now flowing past St.John's and the wind off of the ocean is even colder. It's like standing in front of a freezer in the supermarket on a hot day.


----------



## 850

BEAUTIFUL EVENING!!!! While I was running there was a beautiful sunset, the air was, as MacDoc stated "Crisp", very light breeze that kinda sorta smelled like BBQ which made me hungry even more. I am going to go outside and check on my own BBQ 

Take care everyone!


----------



## MacDoc

Still 16 and very clear. Had a nice snooze in the hammock but it got a tad chilly as the sun dropped.
Playing catchup for a nassssssty winter.
My poor trees - all chopped up now after winter damage forced us to cut them out. 
Lost 3 20 footers totally including one blue spruce.
Lost a lot of cooling against the house. 
At least my fav cherry tree is alive a well. and leaves busting out. :clap:
Nice watching a big ol bumblebee cruising the blossoming tree next door. Forsythia in full flower too. :clap:


----------



## SINC

-3 here in Clearwater, B.C. as heavy fog settles between the mountain tops. Will have to wait for it to clear before we hit the road. Supposed to be sunny and 10 today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our fog has lifted and now it is a raw 1C and cold. Feels more like the end of Nov. than the end of April.


----------



## MacDoc

Feels colder than the 14 reported - grey and spattering. 
Had to turn the furnace on 
Good for the plants tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with snow forecast for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of snow overnight. Freezing rain and drizzle is forecast for the next four days.


----------



## MacDoc

Back to balmy - a soft sunny 17. Might get back out on a ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still quite cold and cloudy with a 0C temp feeling more raw than normal since it comes off of the cold North Atlantic.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow unexpected jump to 22 !!!!!?? - really warm air mass can through. Greyish out but reaaaaaallllllly warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow unexpected drop to -2C!!!!!?? A really cold air mass cuts through us. Greyish out and reaaaaaallllllly cold. I have had the woodstove going most of the day.


----------



## MacDoc

Just took my son to a friends and could not figure out what looked weird.
The I realized it was the car lights on all the leaves that popped out today all along the street.
Remarkable. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Hey! A bit chilly this morning. That's not right!

What do you think this is, _Spring?_

Looks like this may not be limited to this morning. Seems Spring has decided to come back just when we were loving summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and rain. However, this "warm" rain melted away last night's freezing drizzle. No sun or warm temps forecast for next week. However, we might get up to 7C, but with rain forecast everyday, it will not feel like Spring.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and sunny tho feels chillier. Going to 18 - last good day for a while guess I better get a m'cycle ride in.
If clients stop buying for a few hours


----------



## overkill

11 right now with some cloud cover. Was out for a nice long walk along the lake. Great weather.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - we're in for a week of normal. Below freezing at night projected too 
Still 13 but feels colder.
No m/cycle today - such a wimp


----------



## SINC

Currently 15 after a high of 17 spent flat on my back in sick bay, not the way I would have preferred. More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and very foggy ........... freezing drizzle is forecast.


----------



## overkill

Just a whole lot of rain right now.


----------



## mrjimmy

Steady rain and cool verging on cold this morning. Spring like yes. Gloriously Spring like, no.

Although the crab apples and magnolias are all heading into full bloom. Hopefully the cool weather keeps them going a bit longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

RDF (Rain Drizzle Fog) today, tomorrow and up until Friday.


----------



## SINC

16 in bright sunshine just after lunch and headed to 19 this afternoon. A pleasant day indeed.


----------



## MacDoc

RDF here as well and woke up to barely above freezing and now has crawled to plus 7.

On the other hand everybody and his mother seems to want new Macs.


----------



## Dr.G.

RDF here at well, but we shall not see temps as high as 7C until early May (hopefully). Currently 3C and I can hear the Fort Amherst fog horns protecting any and all ships that attempt to venture into the St.John's Harbor.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> RDF here at well, but we shall not see temps as high as 7C until early May (hopefully). Currently 3C and I can hear the Fort Amherst fog horns protecting any and all ships that attempt to venture into the St.John's Harbor.


I love the image of the foghorns piercing the night air in Newfoundland. Makes me homesick for the east coast!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, I was just outside with my doxies. The wind is from an easterly direction, and the St.John's Narrows, which is the harbor entrance and where Fort Amherst is located, is due east of us. We are only a few kilometers from there, but it was as if the fog horn was located in Churchill Park, which is about 100 feet from my house. It was loud and yet with that dull moan as the echo fades in the mist. My dogs, being hounds, have a keen hearing. Four of them like the sound and four of them seem to find it distressing. Thus, I had the four that liked the sound out in the park with me. Luckily, the fog is about 10 feet off the ground, so I could keep these doxies in sight at all times.

Now, when the full moon shines overhead, they are the ones that howl.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, I shall send you a shipment of St.John's fog. When you open up the container, you shall have a refreshing experience. The air is clean and has that ocean scent that leaves your lips tasting salty.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> mrj, I shall send you a shipment of St.John's fog. When you open up the container, you shall have a refreshing experience. The air is clean and has that ocean scent that leaves your lips tasting salty.


Thanks Dr.G., I'd love that. I'll open it in the park at dusk and wait for a wino to blow his nose to recreate the experience Toronto style. The Basset will hopefully love it also.

Can't wait to get back down east this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am always amazed at people from the GTA who visit here in July and August and remark at how fresh the air is here in St.John's, how free of humidity we are and what beautiful sunsets we have. They get a bit taken aback when we tell them that the beautiful sunsets are caused by the pollution from the GTA that comes our way when the jet stream is just right. However, being this close to the ocean, the ocean winds cause this pollution to thin out before it gets to us.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 2 degrees but at least the sun is out.


----------



## The Doug

Nice that yesterday's heavy rain warning is finally off - lotsa precipitation over the past 24 hours. Glad we didn't get rain like that when there was snow still on the ground. Hard to believe that six or so weeks ago, the snow in the front yard was still about four feet deep. _All gone now..._ :clap: 

About 4 chilly degrees right now, windy, grey. The high later today is supposed to be about 10. Maybe a bit of rain on and off this morning.

It's supposed to be sunny as of tomorrow, with temperatures rising day by day - and they're predicting 22 for Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, you can keep the rain, but send us some of that warmth. We still have about a foot of snow in the back garden. However, little crocus shoots are starting to come up in the front garden where the snow has melted near the base of trees. Some sun would help bring these crocus up and blooming by mid-May, so if you could send some sun eastward, it would be appreciated. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 19 in bright sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, if you want, send some sun this way and we could send you some fog and an ice berg or two your way. Deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we brought an ice berg ashore for you. It shall be outside your house by dawn your time. It's sort of a "bergy bit", a far cry from the size that are floating by the St.John's Harbor these days.

Iceberg Breaking Up - iReport.com


----------



## MacDoc

Bloody hell - MINUS 2 !!! 
Seductive looking sunshine - with ice. Poor tulips are just getting ready for their brief glory.


----------



## mrjimmy

Doesn't feel that chilly out this morning, although I see a frost warning* for tonight.

Glorious sunshine! Hello vitamin D!

* Never plant annuals before May 24th was always the unofficial rule in Southern Ontario.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with more rain/drizzle and cold fog.  

"Never plant annuals before May 24th was always the unofficial rule in Southern Ontario." Here in St.John's, we don't put our snow shovels away until May 24th, which is considered the official end to Winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

1 with cold rain and a high of 6 with more rain tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! 6C!!!! Send some of that our way.


----------



## MacDoc

Backup up to 7 after a very chilly night last night.
The little girl may be fading but ONE part of the country is reaping the results big time of her profligacy.












> Fredericton residents face worst flood in decades
> Updated Wed. Apr. 30 2008 10:04 PM ET
> 
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> *Fredericton's flood levels are expected to match -- or even surpass -- the worst flood to hit the New Brunswick capital in recorded history,* as the St. John River seeps into the city.
> 
> Emergency officials are warning those who live along the river between Fredericton and Jemseg -- particularly in Maugerville and Jemseg -- to get out now.


CTV.ca | Fredericton residents face worst flood in decades


----------



## SINC

Another soggy day at 3 on the way to 10 with more showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another foggy day at 2C on the way to 3C with more fog and drizzle.


----------



## mrjimmy

Lovely, sunny and not too cool this morning but prepare the Ark, rain is heading our way....


----------



## MacDoc

At least on Saturday it's warm rain - 10 and nice now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 4C, which will be our high today. Our Dept. of the Environment wanted everyone to know that May 15th starts the forest fire season. Of course, with snow still on the ground until the end of May, and no sun/warmth in sight until late June, it is not something one worries about these days.


----------



## mrjimmy

Blustery and cold this morning. Dark fast moving clouds are harbingers of things to come.


----------



## SINC

Sun is trying to peak through at 5 on the way to 15 under scattered cloud today.


----------



## MacDoc

For those in need of a spring fix. My view out the window.










8 degrees and a soft tho grey misty spring day in the GTA :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C with some freezing drizzle putting an icy coat on anything not indoors.


----------



## SINC

4 this morning and dead calm on the way to 17 in the sun today. Nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wet out this morning but no rain as of yet. 

The sun tried valiantly to burn through the eastern cloud cover and briefly gave the hound and I a warm, hazy glowing orb to bask in. Then it was back to our regularly scheduled cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and a light drizzle. At least it melted the freezing drizzle from last night. Sun is forecast .............. for next Wednesday. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and mild with a bit of fog and cloud - nice spring day. Really promoting the tree blossoms.....which is why I'm stuffed up


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold and cloudy 5C, which will be our high for the day. Too cold to go and watch the ice bergs drift on by this area. There are no huge ones yet (the size of office buildings), just normal size bergs (the size of someone's home or car). No sun in sight until next week, but at least the drizzle has stopped until tonight.


----------



## mrjimmy

A few drops turned into a few more and then turned into lots. I just happened to be a few kms from home when this happened so the hound and I can give this forecast with great accuracy.

At least it wasn't cold. Well, _really cold..._


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came back from taking pics of the ice bergs that are drifting inshore. Talk about cold. It was 3C but the cold wind off of the ocean was bone chilling. Still, we saw some interesting bergs and I got some good shots of them. People were along the shore in hipwaders with huge coolers getting bergy bits for their drinks.


----------



## MacDoc

Pouring and windy but warm at 14. Birds and plants are loving it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 1C .......... but all is still as we approach midnight here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely day coming up. 5 heading to 13 and then 18 tomorrow. :clap: It really poured yesterday. Spring showers big time.
And for those not yet out of winter










caught the sun just coming up under dark clouds - very lovely lighting that lasted only a few moments.


----------



## mrjimmy

Very nice backyard MacDoc. It feels very calm.

Walking the dog was a pleasure this morning. Sunny and cool, but the kind of cool you know wont last long. Kinda like Fonzie turning into an adult.

Yesterday the hound and I got absolutely drenched. He's only beginning to smell a bit better, _and as for me..._


----------



## SINC

A lovely spring morning at 8 on the way to a normal high of 15 under partial cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 5C, but this warmth has melted last night's freezing drizzle.


----------



## MacDoc

Whee a clear night at 7 and now heading to 19 :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful morning. The sun is warm and the robins are in full song. This definitely is spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 11C at nearly 11AM, with sunshine. Snow is being forecast for this weekend, but today is a gift from Mother Nature.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees and a puuuurfect spring day. Absolute clear blue sky - calling for 20 now according to the radio.

Serious hammock time after a long drive to Ottawa and back left me draggin my tail a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

An even more amazing 15C and sunny at just past 1PM here in St.John's. We normally don't see these sorts of temps until mid-June. Much of the snow is melting away, so if we get some more snow this weekend, it will not add too much to what is left.


----------



## SINC

12 in the sun on the way to 17. Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit 17C, although short of the 23.5 from back 1964 ......... and way short of the 14cm of snow we had back in 2001.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 19 out - and very mild. Too tired from 900 km in the van yesterday to drag my sorry ass out on the m/cycle.  Gonna be nice all week tho a bit on the spring showers side.
Good for my gardening project. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 10C at nearly 1030PM. This is the first time in ages that we have been above 3C just before The National comes on here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

I think our storm front just arrived...my newly budding cherry tree is being lashed unmercifully against the windows.....down to 17 and blowin'


----------



## mrjimmy

Many of the blossoms dropped in the last 24 hours. Sad. They are like Christmas lights in December. Something magical to brighten up the same old same old.

Spring marches on this morning with brilliant sunshine and warm temps. Every morning it's sandals for me on the dog walk and that's just fine.


----------



## SINC

7 in the sun on the way to 16 with partial cloud today.


----------



## MacDoc

Pleasant start after an overnight rain. Sunny and 9 but clouding over.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but chilly 4C this afternoon. This is what we expect when there are so many icebergs floating nearby the St.John's harbor.


----------



## MacDoc

Hazy sun and 10 heading to 21!!!  wow -missed that - figure that will be smog city for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hazy fog and 2C with some possible snow overnight.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc, you say hazy, I thought cloudy. You must get a good view of downtown from the west. I'm here in the thick of it breathing in the fumes, thinking it might rain and wondering where that nagging cough came from.


----------



## SINC

10 under light cloud on the way to 17 this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Hard to know - looks smoggish but the AQ report is okay - my allergies are bugging me but that's likley because my window cherry tree is just about to bust open in bloom. 15 and a bit of sun/cloud mix.










radio was calling for wind and rain but nada so far. 

aq reports are here


AQI -- Reports for Toronto West


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and the fog is lifting a bit.


----------



## SINC

12 with light showers at noon and up to 17 later in the afternoon. Those showers "smell like spring", that fresh, ahhhh smell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is the true sign of Spring. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

4 with heavy rain in the forecast and a high of only 11 today.


----------



## The Doug

Lots of rain overnight. Chance of showers this morning, then it's supposed to clear a bit. High of around 16 with a bit of wind this p.m.

Tomorrow through Monday, so they say, it will be sunny all the way through, with temperatures reaching 21 by Sunday.


----------



## mrjimmy

Very dark and cool out this morning. Although the sun just burst through for a moment making it all glorious once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 2C. Luckily, it is warm enough to prevent the inch of rain from coming down as a foot of snow. Only 17 more days of Winter left and I do NOT want to bring out the snowblower again until December. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

1 this morning and a coolish high of only 12 in the sunshine.


----------



## The Doug

Today  
Tomorrow  
Sunday :clap: 
Monday


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold fog and rain forecast everyday until next Tuesday, with temps no higher than 6C. At least the forecast snow has not materialized.


----------



## mrjimmy

Bright, sunny and warm this fine Saturday. Seasonal temps and likely so for a week or more. 

Ahhhhh.....


----------



## SINC

A fine bright sunny morn at 6 on the way to 18 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with fog and drizzle. This is the high for the day at 1PM, so there is a chance of snow flurries tonight.  Sun is forecast for Wed., but one never knows. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Very lovely and sunny 16 going to 18 and some rain forecast - perfect garden weather -alternating rain and sun. Help repair the winter damage and my new plants grow :clap:
Looked smoggish earlier but has cleared up.

Nice and easy breathing.










Back office with book time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold 5C and cloudy. At least the fog and drizzle has stopped until tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

19  - definitely going out on the bike this evening....too nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't stray too far east, MacDoc. They might have to put salt on our roads tonight, if not bring out the snowplows if things get really bad. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

My days of heading off into the sunset with a bedroll on the mcycle are long past - especially with a single thumper.

A long ride is an hour our or two around the escarpment...which I shall undertake shortly -  - holding at a glorious and sunny 19


----------



## Dr.G.

"My days of heading off into the sunset with a bedroll on the mcycle are long past - especially with a single thumper." MacDoc, I hear what you are saying re "heading off into the sunset". However, the sun rises from the east, so head for the rising sun and come to St.John's. It's mostly downhill once you get on to the island of Newfoundland.


----------



## SINC

A nice early morning at 7 on the way to 18 in the sunshine. A great day for Moms everywhere.


----------



## mrjimmy

Bright, sunny and warm this morning. Could have been yesterday, could have been the day before.

Good day for round two of gardening. Today, the backyard. A little later it's dinner with Mom. Hope it's nice enough to have a drink in her backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light drizzle. 10cm of snow forecast for later tonight, with up to 25cm of snow possible tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow is now falling.


----------



## MacDoc

14 windy and grey - missed my nice day. Oh well hammock time is always a treat anyway. Great upper teens week coming up with some rain tomorrow and Tues. Good for gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and snow ............... great day for shoveling ............. once again.


----------



## SINC

5 on the way to 15 in the sunshine. Spring continues to struggle as the air remains chilly and the winds cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C going up to 2C today .............. with no end in sight. Did not get the predicted snow, just some sleet and ice pellets. However, there is no sun forecast for the rest of this week.


----------



## mrjimmy

The overnight rain had just stopped when the hound and I embarked this morning.

Lower darker clouds were darting past their higher, brighter cousins. Nice light show to start the day. All of it reflecting in the numerous puddles gathered on our route.

Supposed to clear up this afternoon. It would be nice to finish the gardening today.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and edging on a bit of smog. Lots of pollen in the air too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 2C and lots of fog. Not a bit of pollen in the air, since nothing has had a chance to thaw out an bloom. Maybe comes mid-June .......... ???
We shall see.


----------



## iJohnHenry

It may be 5ºC below seasonal norms, but I'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would take 5C period. It is now 1C with fog and drizzle.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and holding - might go out and enjoy....insert sneeze......blossoms on the streets.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, let us not speak of allergies.


----------



## SINC

A warm 7 this morning on the way to a high of 19 with lots of sun. The Robin's song fills the morning air.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful morning! Warm and bright. The house is awash with sunshine.

Good day to hit the links...


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with fog and a light drizzle. Might hit 4C ................... sunshine is just a memory. Maybe next week.


----------



## SINC

13 at mid morning and we're on our way to a pleasant 20 today in the sun.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and grey going to 19 - for those still spring deprived...my window view yesterday morning.....there is hope for you yet. 


















note hammock aka back office in good use this year already.


----------



## Dr.G.

1.8C and we just might hit 2C. Still foggy and a heavy drizzle falling all about us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... or those still spring deprived...my window view yesterday morning.....there is hope for you yet." MacDoc, we won't see that sort of thing for another 5-8 weeks.  Still, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey, damp and cool this morning on the fringes of the downtown core.

The little five day graphic shows a happy sun but I say you lie five day graphic, _you lie...._


----------



## SINC

A warm sunny morning at 12 on the way to 25 today, but windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog, with 3C. That's our high for the day. Some sun is forecast ............. for early June.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with rain, drizzle and fog. Sounds like a broken record, but this is what it is like each and every day.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly grey 8 but this is really good for the new plants so I shall not complain.
Going to be a soggy long weekend tho


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, send us your 8C to help warm us up and maybe chase away some of this fog.


----------



## SINC

Another very windy day at 13 on the way to 21. Yesterday grass and bush fires fanned by 90 kph gusts burned four homes NE of the city. Tomorrow's high is expected to be 30. Hot for mid May.


----------



## Dr.G.

That IS hot, Sinc. We don't get temps of 30C in July.


----------



## SINC

11 under clear skies on the way to a revised forecast of only 29 today. A god afternoon to sit and watch golf in the A/C comfort of the motor home in the back forty.

And beer. Cold beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have fun, Sinc.


----------



## mrjimmy

I heard cries of Long Weekend Ruined! The little icons showing tiny clouds with streaming drops of water _everywhere..._

Yet it was wonderfully sunny and warm at 8 this morning while walking the hound around the park.

Nonsense I thought! I felt a brief kinship with certain other ehMacers when I thought: _forecasters, bah! What do they know?_

When I returned I looked to west and saw the approaching armada of dark angry clouds.

Ahh forecasters. You know, oh you know.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and grey - my blossoms are all fleeing in the wind  Lazy reading day.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and doesn't know what it wants to do out...rain, sun, wind, grey, sun and around again - no snow flurries but blossom squalls from time to time.


----------



## mrjimmy

What a crazy weather day yesterday. It was a rollercoaster ride of fluffy white clouds and blue blue sky and then five minutes later, dark, threatening and about to pour. Then sunny all over again. Thanks to the strong winds for the spectacular show but with it went all the spring blossoms.

Today, a completely different story. Not really sunny or cloudy. Not cold, not warm. 

Just a slow weather news day.


----------



## SINC

A dull gray morning at 15 with clearing skies and a high of 24 later today.


----------



## MacDoc

11 and grey - a seasonal but sunny week coming up. Next weekend looks good tho.


----------



## SINC

The birds are singing loudly outside my window this morning at 10 on the way to 24 with showers today.


----------



## The Doug

Grey morning. Up to 11 today, rainy. 

16 tomorrow with sun, then for the rest of the week they're predicting more rain and coolishness. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

Weird day - had to put the furnace on - was 4 with a windchill of zero and very grey and very windy.
Now clear, not much wind and 10 - go figure 
Good week to work coming up but NEXT WEEKEND :clap: 20 and sunny.


----------



## Adrian.

Horrible long weekend here in southern ontario.


----------



## eMacMan

Wonderful weekend here in Southwestern AB. Temps in the mid 20s and lots of sunshine.


----------



## mrjimmy

A deluge of rain Sunday from morning to night and from Toronto north. Miserable drive but fantastic destination!

Saw many water logged and weary travelers heading south on Highway 400 yesterday in beautifully ironic sunshine. It appeared that many of the boats in tow only got wet on the trip there...

Today, sunny and brisk.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy, windy and rain showers at 13 on the way to 22 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Better than advertised - supposed to rain instead sunny and 13. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Much cooler with plenty of rain here this week, but it is much needed to control the bush and forest fires.


----------



## MacDoc

My Menubar temperature is reporting 35 c, even after an update!!  - someone somewhere got their C and F mixed. 
A chilly 3 degrees and windy as hell - damned cherry tree banging on the window has been waking me up.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 12 in the rain today. Cool indeed for late May.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly windy 8 BUT......










sweeeeet comin' up :clap:


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morn for my coffee on the deck listeneing to the birds. Cool at 6, but on the way to 20 today.


----------



## iJohnHenry

10ºC here, and sunny.

On the way to 16ºC this afternoon.

Nice day for a drive, so I think I will head into T.O. and fight the Friday rush out, just for fun.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy 13 with showers on the way to 20 today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! Beautiful morning out there. Brilliant sunshine and warm. No jacket required.
Perfect day to finish the gardening.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah gorgeous crsip spring day heading to the 20s :clap:
Garage.....ugh ...don't remind me.


----------



## csonni

Here it is May 24 and we have had snow today. It's been quite raw for the last several days. An East to Northeast wind off of the Labrador Sea.


----------



## SINC

A dull gray morning at 8 on the way to only 13 with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny right now and 9C going up to 12C. Maybe Spring has finally come to St.John's.?!? We shall see.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sunny here, 14ºC heading to 19ºC.


----------



## SINC

iJohnHenry said:


> Sunny here, 14ºC heading to 19ºC.


Rather pointless giving a weather report with no location, isn't it?


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and warm again this morning. Maybe _today_ is a good day to finish the gardening....

How's the garage MacDoc?


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> Rather pointless giving a weather report with no location, isn't it?


Now, now, I thought I had a full profile here.

Guess not.

Oshawa, just East of Toronto.

(Runs to update Profile before the







descends.)


EDIT: Done. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Thank you sir, now I know where you refer to in your reports.


----------



## mrjimmy

iJohnHenry said:


> Oshawa, just East of Toronto.


The Shh-wah.


----------



## iJohnHenry

It may be many things, but at least it's not Shi-tby. :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

Garage.......grrrrr you HAD to remind me ......between cleaning out van from m/cycle gear from Friday, winter debris etc the garage looked positively inviting 

seems they moved the 20 degree day forward a notch - oh well 18 and sunny is terrific and 3 perfect 20+ coming up.
17 no wind - instant suntan - great day


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 13C and still sunny. The last of this winter's snow is melting in the various places where it was piled up high.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Farkin' lovely out.

Window down, stereo up, zoom-zoomin' here and there.

I want to store this one away, for the dog-days of summer.

 

PS: It actually hit 22ºC, at least that's what it is now. :love2:


----------



## EvanPitts

It's a warm and pretty wonderful day here in The Hammer. The sky is actually clear, I guess all of the industrial smoke and toxin is being blown across the lake into Hogtown...

Real Spring - at last!


----------



## MacDoc

They LIED!!!!!! 22!! - hmmm Mars Phoenix lander or mcycle ride - maybe both 
22 and a terrific summer evening.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hmmm... tentative out there. Questionable golf day. Let's see what noon hour brings.


----------



## MacDoc

They lied AGAIN!! - Damn 27  and thunderstorms forecast for the GTA!!!

so far good air 13 now and soaring - bit of rain.


----------



## SINC

7 in bright sunshine on the way to 17. Cool last night though, at only 2.


----------



## MacDoc

Cool, then sun, then mini thunderstorm with big fat drops, now sun and 20 ...gonna be one of those days.....


----------



## EvanPitts

It was storming so hard, I had to pull over for ten minutes because the wipers couldn't keep up... A half hour later, it's a little overcast but sunny at the same time. Crazy weather...


----------



## iJohnHenry

Cool, then it's on its way here then.

Wanna hear some boomers, and see some killer lightning.

:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Now 22 and bright sun.


----------



## Bolor

Too bad we can't get more than two days of nice weather. 21 and 22 on Sat and Sun. and now it's struggling to stay above zero. Cold rain turning to snow later. -3 tonight


----------



## EvanPitts

Just a little over an hour and a half - the weather has gone from torrential rain, followed by overcast with some sun - to hot, muggy, and smelly. The Hammer rules if only because you can "smell" a hot summer day. I am not talking about flowers or anything either - just the smog, ozone, rust dust, carbon clouds, and whatever else is emitted by the last remaining half dozen companies...


----------



## eMacMan

After the glorious holiday weekend that started all that snow melting, we have had a week of rain. High River (of course) and Okotoks have already experienced some flooding. 

Minor flooding along the Oldman as well. Good news in that area, so far they have only opened half of the flood gates on the Oldman dam and it is still a couple of feet from spilling over. As well rains have been lighter in the headwaters areas Sunday and today so it is possible that serious flooding along the Oldman may be avoided.

View attachment 5213


----------



## MacDoc

Wild - a few hours ago it was a crisp 13 now it's 25 and hot and muggy like crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, a beautiful Spring day, 17.5C, a light ocean breeze and lots of sunshine. The buds are starting to form on the trees and if this keeps up, we shall have actual leaves on the trees by mid-June. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

I see your 17 and raise you 10 ......27 heading to 28 with a "feels like" over 30.
Feels like....a Georgia summer day. 81 degrees and muggy and thunderstorms looming.
Was nice in the hammock tho.

Remarkably the air quality was decent. :clap: All the wind I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Feels like....a Georgia summer day. 81 degrees and muggy and thunderstorms looming." MacDoc, having live in Waycross, GA for two years, and Athens, GA for three years, you don't appreciate what a "Georgia summer day" is like. Think 98F with 98% humidity. Then, at 4PM, comes the massive rain storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I see your 17 and raise you 10." OK. Then I shall see your hot and humid and muggy air and raise you with some clean ocean air and 14C at 830PM. Very nice to be outside ................. and with not a great many insects yet.


----------



## MacDoc

I do recall it being over 100...and many many fireflies.
Down  to 26 ..conflicted - hockey game or mcycle ride.


----------



## SINC

Great shot of the dam there eMacMan.

Those who opposed it might love its effect with high water.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Great shot of the dam there eMacMan.
> 
> Those who opposed it might love its effect with high water.


If it continues to rain and they have to open the rest of those gates the folks downstream will be wishing that dam had never been built. 

Boulder run directly below the dam is closed and partially flooded as an additional bonus.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I recall a one week period in Waycross, GA when the temps got below 90F only twice in a week. Got down to 87F and 85F at about 3AM. Brutal.


----------



## MacDoc

I was quite young...under 10 but I still remember hot Georgia nights - when visiting relatives...not much a/c those days.
Made an impression on a Canadian not used to those temps.

Still holding at 26 - hot night in the GTA,


----------



## MacDoc

Finally got cool enough to sleep around 3 am - now down to 9 - wow 20 degree drop in a few hours.


----------



## SINC

Birds were so loud this morning they woke me up. 8 on the way to 21 today and mid 20s for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at just past 8AM this morning. A quiet day, with no more snow in sight .............. I hope.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wha happened?

Yesterday on the course it was hazy, hot and humid and this morning walking the hound my jacket was zipped to the top and I was still cold...

Was yesterday the rare and elusive southern Ontario chinook?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, St.John's weather is heading east ............ bringing with it cooler and cleaner air for the GTA. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

> Was yesterday the rare and elusive southern Ontario chinook?


More like the Midnight train from Georgia followed in short order by the Timmin's Express - damn that wasa wild swing - still chilly at 11 - nice and sunny tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 15C with bits of blue sky visible through the cloud cover.


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrr 3 degrees and sunny heading toward 16 - nice week coming up once the cold patch departs.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy as we head towards 9AM. No snow in sight.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning under partial cloud on the way to a pleasant 21 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C with a light drizzle falling. Gone are the days of 2C and fog and drizzle .............. we hope.


----------



## iJohnHenry

7, on the way to 12, and sunny.

Acceptable, for a driving day.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 9 and I'm now residing in a shhhhhhh "Dove nesting" zone.

Just outside my office window.....she seems to like the climate and view too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pic, MacDoc.


----------



## mrjimmy

Very nice pic MacDoc.

Looks like summer but sure feels like spring first thing in the morning. Brrr...


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to 23 under sunny skies. If the wind stays down, pretty much a perfect weather day.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 9 but what a sweet forecast










Mother dove doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past 9AM.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and beautiful here as well. A wee bit warmer at what feels like 16º.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C here at 1030AM. The buds are appearing on the trees now, and we might have some real leaves by mid-June.


----------



## MacDoc

:clap: spring comes to Dr. G....summer arrives in the GTA - 16 and glorious.

Ma dove taking a well deserved snooze -


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, the last of the mounds of snow that were piled up in the various mall parking lots are now nearly all melted. We shall see the last bit of snow by the onset of June .......... I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and still sunny at nearly 6PM. Amazing. This is like a summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C this morning. Able to sit out on the back deck with my iBook and coffee and wifi to post this. Might take a chance and put away the snow shovels this weekend ................. maybe. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Glad to hear that spring is making it's way to the east Dr.G. Now the warm sun can soothe your aching snow shoveling back.

Yet another beautiful morning in smogtown. Sunny and mild. 

Almost all the leaves are out except for the few stragglers that come at the end of May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, mrj. The last of the snow is melting now, with the 15 foot mountains of snow that were in the parking lots down to less than a foot now. By Monday, we might be snow-free here in St.John's.

Sunny and 13C at 11AM.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning under partly cloudy skies and a high of 19.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at just past 2PM. Decided to throw caution to the wind and put my snow shovels in the garage.


----------



## MacDoc

Our sunny summer day took a face plant - 17, grey and feels chilly and rainy.  Glad I got a good ride in last night. Even mother dove is fluffed up staying warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Our sunny summer day took a face plant - 17, grey and feels chilly and rainy." MacDoc, at -17C, would that rain not fall as snow?


----------



## iJohnHenry

That was "- 17", not "-17".

The Devil is in the details.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, I knew that, but I was just pulling MacDoc's proverbial chain. He should have placed a double hyphen as in --. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

I hear the nits are ripe for picking just now  PLUS 12 and sturm und drang - wow did this weekend deteriorate


----------



## Dr.G.

9.5C and sunny at nearly 8AM. A fine day is ahead of us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning under partly cloudy skies, We're going to double that today with a high of 20. Very pleasant as long as the wind stays calm. It has been very windy here for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C going up to 16C with lots of sunshine. Spring has finally sprung here in St.John's, and even a few buds on the trees are starting to sprout little leaves.


----------



## mrjimmy

What a great morning in TO. Humid and misty near the lake. It feels very much like PEI at the height of summer. Dark sky with patches of brilliant soft white illuminating the dark streets with an eery light. 

Then the rain came and there was much running.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Our sky was dark too, due to a large power failure during the night.

Had to protect my UPS by getting up to switch some things off that are on permanent stand-by, so as to not drain the battery.


----------



## titans88

We just had some sizable hail here in South Nepean, one of the suburbs of Ottawa.

My dog was not too impressed. He made a mess everywhere.


----------



## EvanPitts

Unsettled - variable clouds with occassional thunderstorms - followed by smog and humidity...


----------



## iJohnHenry

16ºC, and very light sprinkles right now.

Actually quite peasant.


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 22 in bright sunshine this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Well that had to be a weatherman's nightmare on the weekend -  - what a bloody mess - warm cold, storm sun, rain, sun, gray, cold in no particular order a and huge range of temperatures. Cottage hell. 

Looking very "summerish" this week for the first of June..


----------



## SINC

Very similar to our day here MD:


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow, is it sunny! It's like an interrogation light shining on all the dust in my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with rain showers all morning. Things are starting to turn green now that winter has officially ended and Spring has started. Tiny leaves are just now starting to come out on all of the trees and even the grass is starting to grow.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah sunburn city in the GTA  22 and climbing to 26 - first day I've had the air on.
Air quality very good - mama dove still patiently brooding.
Got some yard work done, hot tub sparkly and picking up my cordless mower and trimmer today.

Trouble is, the hammock beckons loudly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Just heard the rumbles of distant thunder. That is rare here in St.John's, and almost unheard of in early June. No real thunder has rumbled over us since July, 2006.


----------



## Dr.G.

Double wow!!!! The skies just opened up and it is pouring rain. Reminds me of the massive rainstorms in Georgia. This will mean no water shortage this summer, however, so it is welcome.


----------



## MacDoc

20 at midnight.. warmish.....summerish..air quality dropping too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 12C with a light ocean breeze to give the air a morning freshness. A gentle way to start the day.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and grey - soft rain. Wow calling for 32 on Friday


----------



## mrjimmy

Slightly harder rain this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

32C!!!! That can't be normal for the GTA in early June. What will the summer be like for you folks???? Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Beautiful day here at 13 on the way to 21 in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

Holding a 16 and rain is pretty solid.
Yeah I'm shocked at a predicted 32 for early June. Even 26 and 27 the next days after are high.
Maybe last kick of LaNIna which is slowly losing its influence on North America.


----------



## EvanPitts

Raining and grey - Again!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and sunny. Very atypical weather and temps for early June.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and clearing - at least enough for kid to ride off on scooter.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at nearly 1230AM. A beautiful night.


----------



## SINC

10:00 p.m. and still 19. A great evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C just before 8AM. Out on my back deck with my coffee and iBook writing this. No snow in sight.


----------



## mrjimmy

Seems to be drying up...

_but for how long...?_


----------



## SINC

12 with scattered cloud and a high of 23 again today.


----------



## EvanPitts

Grey and rainy - again!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and sunny as we approach noon. Except for the palm trees, this is what it is like outside.

http://a.abcnews.com/images/Travel/ht_banyanseychilles_080529_ssh.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

27.2°C .................. way back in 1967. That must have been a really hot day in June.


----------



## MacDoc

Grey and 16 - plants loving it.


----------



## Dr.G.

20.2C at nearly 3PM. Warmest day since last August.


----------



## SINC

No sun, but we're up to 19 and now forecast for a high of 23.


----------



## MacDoc

Now it's a chilly 16 and dad dove wants to make whoopee.....mom's having nothing to do with it 

I think her expression is VERY clear. 










He even brought some nest stuffing as a sweetener. He's also been stalking ( and I do mean stalking head low very intent ) the unnested lasses on the shed roof. Fickle fellow. Quite fun to watch.

A handsome roue


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shots, MacDoc. Of course, if they think 16C is "chilly", they would be dead here in St.John's. Now that the snow has melted, people are finding dead birds in their gardens, birds that were trapped in the many winter storms we had with lots of snow and 100kp/h winds. Sad.


----------



## MacDoc

Figuratively speaking of course for a "deprived" dove


----------



## Dr.G.

True, MacDoc. She would like it today ............. 22C with mostly sunshine.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> 20.2C at nearly 3PM. Warmest day since last August.


That's only 8 months.

Quit your complaining.

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, I am not complaining. We had our traditional "Last Day of Snow" Festival today here in St.John's. There is no more snow in the city limits, so we get the day off as an official holiday. It is a day of reflection and prayer, and thanking God for sparing us through a winter that lasts from late Nov. until late April to mid-May.


----------



## iJohnHenry

When is the running of the virgins??


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, that is on the first day of snow.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Oh, I thought it was the day that Pre-K was finished for the year.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning on the way to 27 here today.


----------



## MacDoc

The weather wonks are having real problems with this weather system - they've knocked down the 32 for tomorrow to 29 , it's 15 now and continuous grey supposedly going to 27. 
Hard to believe from what I see outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

"After an exceptionally cold and snowy winter, Canadians from coast to coast can expect yet another hot, sweaty summer, a new long-range forecast from Environment Canada suggests." Sadly, EC predicts that the St.John's area will actually have a cooler summer than normal. Icebergs are still off of our coast, and for the next five days, nighttime lows will range from 1-4C. Such is Life. Five months and a week until the start of Winter once again.


----------



## MacDoc

17 at 1 pm is a long way from the predicted 27 ,,,oops they've now called for a high of 22....
28 and 29 the next two days.

It was actually very nice out today tho grey -smelled wonderful - plants are loving this.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the sun setting on a lovely and quiet St.John's evening.


----------



## SINC

Nice right now, but it is all downhill from here.


----------



## MacDoc

Topped out at 19 - down to 18 - very nice - no swelter tho. :clap: Dampish.


----------



## MacDoc

Bangin' and thumpin over TO way.









Must be the warm front arriving. Down to 17.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at 8AM today in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Hot time summer in the city.......'cept its only June.










Air quality still good but I bet that won't last.


----------



## mrjimmy

It already feels steamy out there this morning. Glad there is at least one sunny day to dry things out a bit (including the stinky hound dog).

Thunderstorms and rain this weekend? On Woofstock???

Drat.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 17 with showers today and then three days of rain to follow for the weekend and Monday too.


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 10.20 am - 

AQ down the tubes too


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at noon, which will be our high for the day. Winds are out of the north, bringing in more icebergs, which chill the air. Sunny and 20C temps yesterday warmed the soil, so now we have fog. AQ is great, however, since the fresh ocean breezes are not overly chilling, just cool.


----------



## MacDoc

30 at 11 am..arrrrgh


----------



## MacDoc

33 at 3 pm......ugh this has GOT to stop.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C was our high. Send some of your heat our way, MacDoc, and I shall send some fresh ocean air your way. Deal???


----------



## MacDoc

Dr.G. said:


> 9C was our high. Send some of your heat our way, MacDoc, and I shall send some fresh ocean air your way. Deal???


here you go









........









41 humidex - I'm dripping and I'm INSIDE with the A/C on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our cool clean air is on its way to you as well speak. Even threw in an iceberg or two. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## EvanPitts

Super crazy hot and humid in The Hammer, but it's not the heat or the humidity - it's the thickness of the smog and the cloud of rust that makes it incomfortable. At least there is a breeze down here at the bayfront.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was weeding in my garden this afternoon and could taste the salt on my lips. That is always an indication that our wind is out of the northeast, directly off of the ocean. I don't mind heat and humidity, but I can't take smog much any more.


----------



## MacDoc

We busted the record....



> *Humid weather to last all weekend*
> 
> Temperatures reach record-breaking 33 degrees
> 
> Jun 06, 2008 03:21 PM
> PRECIOUS YUTANGCO
> STAFF REPORTER
> The first heat wave of the season is already a record-breaking one - and don't expect any relief over the weekend.
> 
> Environment Canada said the city exceeded today's predicted high of 32 degrees, with temperatures reaching a record-breaking 33 degrees at 2 p.m. - and humidity is making it feel more like it’s 41.
> The previous high on this day was in 1999, when the mercury reached 31.9 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kvetch .......... kvetch .............. kvetch ................. MacDoc, you need to stop kvetching. The Spring is too hot ............ the Summer is even hotter ................... there is too much smog .................. the Winter has too much snow/sleet/rain/hail/fog ................... wait, that last one is my kvetching. Never mind.


----------



## mrjimmy

Whew! Today puts the sizzle in... well I guess, sizzle...


----------



## SINC

18 and pouring rain. Not a puff of breeze, coming straight down and smells sweet. Bring it on, we're too dry.


----------



## SINC

11 under dark cloud and rain today with a high of 20. Much the same expected for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, but the moisture is welcome indeed.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 24 at 7 am heading to 30. Lovely sun and decent AQ :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! Almost perfect at 7am walking the hound. Warm but not humid. Blue skies and sparkling sunshine. Half and hour later and the humidity is coming up fast. It's going to be full blown today.

Also, a strangely huge number of squirrels this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and sunny at noon. No squirrels here in St.John's, so the hounds that I have could not bother them. Lots of squirrels means a great summer and a harsh winter. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

The hound was squirrel mad this morning. Lots of slobber involved (which in some cases can be confused with rain so therefore apropos for this thread.

Positively steamy on the 10 a.m. walk. Beautiful day, but perhaps too warm for Woofstock. Toronto's 2 day outdoor doggie festival.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Ton of bikers heading East on Steeles/Taunton, with OPP bikes riding herd on them.

Wonder what's up??

Their leathers better have drain plugs.


----------



## MacDoc

29 and sunny - chased inside - bit too warm for yard work. The new Gardena cordless mower is very nice to use. Neat that it's steerable.

Ma Dove seems well if perhaps getting a bt skinnier - maybe eggs have arrived. Have yet to see her away from the nest once. Don't know what she does for water??


----------



## Dr.G.

8.5C and mostly sunny. A quiet afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc, why not run some of those series of dove photos in the "This thread is for the birds" thread. It would fit nicely there and perhaps more members would see and appreciate her. I find it to be an incredible thing to have such intimacy with wild doves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C and sunny at nearly 6PM. However, the fog is starting to roll in off of the ocean.


----------



## MacDoc

Just at 30 which is a bit lower than the predicted high today of 31 - a/q getting marginal tho.
Nice t/storm would be great.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 630PM. The fog is holding just off of the coast, so the entire city of St.John's is still under sunny skies. About to have a BBQ to celebrate.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 630PM. The fog is holding just off of the coast, so the entire city of St.John's is still under sunny skies. About to have a BBQ to celebrate.


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 8.30 - stuffed with Indian food - mcycle beckons but .....urrrrp...maybe later. Lovely deep summer evening....in June.










more on the way,,,,


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at just past midnight .............. as the fog rolls in.


----------



## MacDoc

26 at 10.45 pm - I had turned the hot tub down to 95 early in the day thinking to get cooled off.
Flipped the lid it was still at 100  
Oh well - did the job when I hopped out.


----------



## mrjimmy

Indian food and a hot tub on a hot night??? Whew MacDoc....

What a different morning today. Raining a wee bit at 7 a.m. and a jacket wouldn't have been the worst thing. 

Just another dip in the rollercoaster.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to only 16 with showers forecast again today. We cancelled a camping trip due to the forecast stating rain all weekend and we've had about 10 drops so far. The sun is shining brightly once again. Cripes they can't even get it right two days into the future, never mind long range or global warming for that matter.


----------



## MacDoc

Cooled off enough to kill the a/c and open the windows. Lovely 24 - birds singing - bit of haze but a/q is excellent.
Forecast calling for 32 - cooler tomorrow tho. Time for curry for breakie


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and sunny at just past 11AM. Everything is so quiet now that the leaves are starting to come out on the trees. Birds can be heard singing, and little else. A nice restful morning.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and moved form warm to HOT at 10.45 am. Now they are are calling for 32. AQ still good but very very sultry - Tstorm pleeeeeease.

Yay







40% chance today and 60% thte next two days. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny still at just past 1PM here in St.John's. Able to have lunch outside while I type this on my iBook and wi-fi.


----------



## CubaMark

9 degrees and overcast in Vancouver. By the time of my departure on Monday afternoon, I'll have been here a week, with sunshine peeking at me only twice (and briefly) in that time.

I will now leave the West Coast, and upon my return to the Best Coast, inform my fellow Bluenosers that our inferiority complex is entirely a fiction. You can keep your BC weather! Sure the constant rainfall makes everything green and lush, but it doesn't hold a candle to the Atlantic Provinces. 

But first, it's back to the dry mountain desert sun of Zacatecas for a few months... Sigh. Back to the tacos and tequila and cactus fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, we here on the East Coast shall await your return. Pax, mi amigo. Hasta luego.


----------



## MacDoc

32 and dripping even inside the house. a/c not really coping tho 26 is liveable. 
Tstorm puuuulllllease.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C with no wind, which makes for a pleasant Sunday evening for a BBQ.


----------



## iJohnHenry

27, and dry, in the apartment.

New (used) A/C *is* coping. :clap:

32, feels like 39, outside.


----------



## John Pryor

Over cast and 16c. It has been threatening rain all day but still dry.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Toronto is under a heat advisory.

Check your old darlings, to make sure they are still breathing.

 

The TTC sometimes makes busses available to Senior homes that don't have A/C.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"The TTC sometimes makes busses available to Senior homes that don't have A/C." That is a great idea.


----------



## MacDoc

Turned grey and dark and few big fat drops but no sturm und drang ...yet. 27 and hoping ....very muggy. AQ deteriorating.


----------



## mrjimmy

Perfect night to crank up the hot tub and grab a big plate of butter chicken!


----------



## MacDoc

You mean crank down...it's finally dropped below blood temp so it will be refreshing.

Still munching on curry and naan from last night.

Even a little dose of rain will cool the house down nicely but it's getting bright again 

Cooler tho....24 :clap: - house is coming down too.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I can see how this is possible from all that you write about re the GTA AQ.

Ontario's smog causes 9,500 deaths per year, medical association says


----------



## MacDoc

Yay - a real thunderstorm - down to 23 - smells wonderful - have the windows open. Yippee. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmph back UP to 24 and muggy like crazy - but a nice apre storm treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C but clear skies and a fresh ocean breeze will make sleeping enjoyable tonight. Stay cool, MacDoc, et al.


----------



## MacDoc

Optimal 21 and excellent AQ - the mugginess is departed and an equally early bird is singing his heart out at 3.45 am. "Oh what a beautiful mornin'" comes to mind PC be damned.


----------



## SINC

A dull gray morn at 8 on the way to only 16 today with sunny periods. Rain was predicted for Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Today, Tomorrow and Wednesday.

So far, nary a drop.

The score:

Weather 6 - Weatherman 0


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy. Another quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

23 already and feels muggier now - on the way to 29.
sq very good









••

Hmmm someone in the GTA got it ..... 









_Funnel clouds are seen during a severe storm Toronto on Sunday, June 8, 2008. (Nicole Wilson / MyNews.CTV.ca)_


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and partly sunny here in St.John's. There is still a bit of a nip in the air in that the wind is out of the south east, which still means it is coming off of the ocean.


----------



## John Pryor

14C and over cast. Got some rain last night about 5mm.


----------



## MacDoc

Weather boys pooched this one 33 and still climbing.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C, but that is the high for the day.


----------



## MacDoc

And then rained.......oh MY what an initial deluge - wondered why the temp suddenly dropped from 33 to 25....... feels wonderful. clap: and just put in extra soil this morning - perfect timing.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Hmmm someone in the GTA got it .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Funnel clouds are seen during a severe storm Toronto on Sunday, June 8, 2008. (Nicole Wilson / MyNews.CTV.ca)_


Wow! That touched down in the GTA? Are there any reports as to where? There must have been some damage...

Speaking of damage, a huge section of tree fell on my street from this afternoon's storm. Huge like could have killed people huge. It landed on the sidewalk and partially into the road. Yikes!


----------



## John Pryor

We just had a short sunny spell with 18C temps but the clouds are moving back in again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 7C evening.


----------



## esct

Hot and Humid!


----------



## Dr.G.

Chilly and a crispy cool night air ............. but fresh.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and banging and thumping around the gta.


----------



## overkill

watching some of the storm out the window right now, rain is coming down pretty good.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah there was gorgeous couple of vertical strikes framed in my window. Glad they were a ways away ...22 and luvly.


----------



## overkill

Agreed, its been a pretty good show tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Such a relief - 19 - great sleeping weather. Still rainy out. Good for my grass patching ( most of the lawn )


----------



## overkill

Thunderstorm just rolling through by the airport right now. Heavy rain and winds, but looks like it will pass soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C. With winds from the north, more icebergs shall be coming our way.


----------



## mrjimmy

What the?

Sunny at 7 a.m. walking the hound then suddenly it gets very dark. A heavy downpour soon followed. 

Weird rapid shift.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 17 in the rain. This marks the 7th day in a row the weather idiots have forecast rain. Not a drop again yesterday.

Weather 7 - Weathermen 0


----------



## John Pryor

10C and partially cloudy going to 14C with thunder showers.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and very unsettled.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C, cloudy and very windy.


----------



## John Pryor

15C and raining HARD. Also a couple of flash and crash.

My yard needed this

We also have a Tornado Watch going on


----------



## MacDoc

22 and sparkling out - too busy to enjoy tho


----------



## MacDoc

15 and GORGEOUS.







:clap:


----------



## John Pryor

10C and woke to a song bird outside my window 
Thundershowers and a high of 17C this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Climbed quickly to 21 but very dry and nice.

Changing of the guard this AM - mom got a break finally









and and I think baby doves arrived. You can just see a bristly head on the lower right - mom quickly tucked it in.










Both birds were very wary - gave me the once over quite thoroughly as I was taking photos. I can see her put her head down from time to time and fuss with something - I suspect a young chick is restless.


----------



## The Doug

We've got dozens of Mourning Doves. Beautiful, but stoooooooooooooopid.  

Lovely sunny morning here in MTL, up to 24 with a chance of showers later in the afternoon. A far cry from yesterday's excitement. From my office window I watched the storm roll in - quite something, gads.


----------



## SINC

10 under cloudy skies with showers and a high of 19 today.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and mama poses with her new brood. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool pics, MacDoc. Mazel tov to your new brood.


----------



## MacDoc

Staying at 23 and just a perfect day ....hammock time.

Chow time at Ma dove's place....I think there may be 3 chicks.


----------



## MacDoc

17 - excellent working weather. :clap - breezy some sun some cloud all in all quite a fine day for yardwork. Ma dove has her feathers all fluffed to keep the kids warm.


----------



## John Pryor

15C and sunny, going to 21C with possible thunder storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and mostly cloudy. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

15 and headed for 22 with sunny skies this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Crisp 19 - just a lovely June day.

Mama and kids posing....still can't tell how many - the nest was almost gone tho dad keeps bringing bits.....


----------



## SINC

Light high cloud at 14 on the way to 18 today.


----------



## EvanPitts

Cool, almost cold last night - followed by a nasty "cloud cover" of smog, rust, carbon soot and who knows what toxins. It is revving up to be hot and sticky, though it may still rain (can't see the real clouds through the smog)...


----------



## MacDoc

24 - felt chilly last night tho.....my bones say something nasty lurking.
Doves well and a completely rebuild nest. I guess they just recycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy. Another quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Gee just jumped to 26 and getting muggy

yucky aq


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada: Air Quality for St.John's and Clarenville and Avalon, Bonavista, Burin Peninsulas Newfoundland


Air quality is the one thing we don't have to worry about here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Getting worse ths cooling a bit from the 27 high - seriously muggy


----------



## EvanPitts

Hot, fairly muggy, and extremely polluted here in The Hammer now. Big change from this morning...


----------



## MacDoc

Booming and flashing and muttering over Toronto way - no mcycle ride for me tonight. 23 feels like 33.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yep MacD, they just got here. 

May sit on the balcony, covered, with a nice cold.....glass of water, and watch.


----------



## cap10subtext

Wow, that was a heck of a thunderstorm (dt TO). Thought the power was going to go out. Guess I'm still here.


----------



## JerusalemJim

nice- went for 40 mile moanersycle ride skirting storms n sun
triple rainbow across the lake at supper


----------



## MacDoc

Napped through most of it - powered all the toys down and went to sleep.

Nice and fresh now at 20 and AQ in the green again. I think that was the first orange AQ this year....yuck - was it thick.

Kid absconded with my riding boots to go go-karting.. little brat - hard to get too mad as his b-day is tomorrow. 

Might go far a leisurely early am if this holds. Very nice out tho a tad sticky.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and a light rain this morning. However, the air quality is excellent. All is fresh from the springtime growth that has finally started.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 17 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog has been forecast through to at least Thursday.


----------



## John Pryor

10C and the clouds are parting to make way for 17C this afternoon


----------



## MacDoc

A muggy 20 on the way to 26 - greyish tho the sun is trying.....LOTS of rain yesterday - just poured down - new grass loving it. Hammock looks pathetic on the our hand ...gonna be a while before the back office dries out.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, trade you some fresh clean and cool air for some of that warmth. Deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

The weather forecast is truly dull and boring here in St.John's. 


St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Sitting Bull

Dr.G
That weather forecast is brutal, how will you pass your time?
Do you have a few pictures of the area you could show us? I have always wanted to visit the Maritimes. 
See you Sunday.
Guy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SB, the Maritimes consists of PEI, NB and NS. The Atlantic Provinces includes NL.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Dr.G. 
Sorry for my shortage of knowledge, did not mean to insult you.
But I still want to go and visit NL and Labrador. It has always been a great desire of mine.
Thanks for the correction, I learnt something new today.
Have a great day.
S.B.


----------



## Dr.G.

SB, sometimes the sun comes out and the skies turn blue ........... sometimes ..................


----------



## iJohnHenry

I seem to be moving towards a desktop a day?? (first pic). :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Much better now - 23 but not so muggy. 3/4 moon - might tempt meout for a late ride after the US Open round finishes.

Nicely in the green.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with fog and drizzle at 11PM. No sun, moon or stars until at least Thursday.


----------



## SINC

14 under cloud cover three hours before nightfall here in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trade you, Sinc?


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! What a beautiful morning here in SmogTown™. A perfect 20º and brilliant sunshine. Walked the hound by the local outdoor pool which opened yesterday. It sat very still, glistening in the sunshine, preparing for the ruckus that awaits.


----------



## SINC

A cool 7 and headed for only 17 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with more rain, drizzle and fog. We are stuck in this system until Thursday.


----------



## EvanPitts

Today in The Hammer - it is sunny and warm, dark clouds to the west (so perhaps thunder this afternoon), with only a thin coating of smog/carbon/rust over the city. There is a nice breeze coming right out of the west, and if I finish this morning's work, my girlfriend and I are going out for a wander around town.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and foggy here in St.John's at noon. At least the rain and drizzle has stopped for a little while. Still, the air is fresh and all it quiet.


----------



## John Pryor

11C and partially cloudy. Happy Father's Day everyone


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Father's Day to you as well, JP. Come over to The Shang thread for our famous Father's Day brunch at The Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## iJohnHenry

EvanPitts said:


> with only a thin coating of smog/carbon/*rust* over the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

With all of the sea air year round, and the salt that is used on the roads from Nov. to May due to the ice and snow, I am amazed that there were not more cars rusting away here in St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Humidity could be a factor.

We have it, in spades.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might get about a dozen days with a humidex reading of more than 5C above the air temps. The ocean breezes prevents it from getting too hot each summer ................ whenever that will come.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and a light drizzle at just before 5PM.


----------



## SINC

13 in pouring rain and light hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and the drizzle has turned to light rain.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and muggy = tstorm cells wandering about. Nice day.


----------



## cap10subtext

CRASH, BOOM, BANG!

Thunderstorm in Downtown Toronto right now.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yep, very dark here, for 7:15.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 8C. An errie stillness surrounds the city of St.John's. All we can hear are the fog horns warning ships at sea.


----------



## iJohnHenry

We are about to get it. (Time sensitive link.)

King City, Ontario - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk. At least it is not in the form of snow.


----------



## bgw

According to Environment Canada's weather radar we are about to get another round of thunderstorms in T.O. Third round today. The sky looks to be boiling above. The weather, in my opinion seems to be a bit strange.

Maybe I should just play the Fixx's _Red Skies_.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow did it come down... Torrential....fair bit of boom and bang too. Spun through quickly then another right behind it.

Dropped to 15.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Oh boy, good sleeping tonight, barring the jarring awake by boomers.


----------



## imactheknife

yup things cooled down big time....had to close the front door...the wind was COLD


----------



## SINC

It hailed here three times this afternoon.


----------



## iJohnHenry

*SINC*, I think you would benefit from a few ads on your web site.


----------



## Dr.G.

8.5C and thick fog. It is very eerie.


----------



## cap10subtext

Whoof. Here we go again. That one sounded pretty far off though. I wonder if it's coming or going.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and pouring rain here at 8AM in St.John's. A bit of sun is predicted for Thursday, but then it's back to rain.


----------



## mrjimmy

A bit of a wash out for some birthday celebrations yesterday but, did get to bbq (charcoal) in the garage which was a nice memory from the seventies.

A noticeable shift in the angle of morning sunlight as it streams into the bedroom at 6:30 am and blasts off the white closet door which blasts off the white walls. Just in time for the Solstice I guess.

Perfect day with allegedly a cool week heading our way. Summer's over, it's spring again.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Summer's over, it's spring again." What???????? We have not had Spring yet. Does this mean back to Fall in June????????? Then back to Winter in September???????????? The snow just melted a few weeks ago here in St.John's.


----------



## DieHard

it was kinda rainy but now it has been subside


----------



## John Pryor

A chilly 8C but heading to a warm 21C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 8C but heading to a warmer 9C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

7 under partial cloud with a high of 22 today.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> The snow just melted a few weeks ago here in St.John's.


I would suggest moving, but I know how you relish the change of the Seasons ..... all two of them.




----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, the thought has crossed my mind. There is Winter and not-Winter as seasons here in St.John's.

I give myself 6 more years here in St.John's. Then, we might move west, all the way to Wolfville, NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and rain at 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C now .............. but still raining. I think my neighbor is building an ark.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada

Well, at least it's getting a bit warmer with all of this rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely day in the GTA - one heavy rain cell but a great day over all....17 now.


----------



## John Pryor

The sun is just setting with its brilliant orange glow. 
We are at a brisk 23C 
and tomorrow shall be just as good.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and foggy at just past 9AM.


----------



## MacDoc

BBBBBbbrisk you say....11


----------



## SINC

An absolutely beautiful morning at 17 on the way to 24 with lots of sun.


----------



## John Pryor

It's 23C and climbing fast:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy, with drizzle and fog coming our way by sunset.


----------



## John Pryor

We dropped from 27C to 18C in my back yard over the last hour....
Just heard the rain start and some thunder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog, drizzle and 12C tonight in St.John's. Reminds me of the movies set in London in the 1950s.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hi everybody,
Well we got hit with a good thunder storm, some hail and the news says 20mm in less than 1/2 an hour as well as very high winds.
The west end got it bad as well a St. Albert.
Maybe Sinc can give us more info and maybe he was able to take a few pictures.

S.B.


----------



## iJohnHenry

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.'

But otherwise, a nice day in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the world of Shakespeare, the witches in Macbeth chant, "fair is foul, and foul is fair: Hover through the fog and filthy air." Obviously, they were not talking about St.John's. Still 12C ............ still drizzle and still lots of thick fog. However, there is a freshness in the air. I am no fan of drizzle or rain, or sleet and hail, but I do like fog.


----------



## SINC

I have never seen such a rainstorm. The sky literally opened up and we got a bunch of rain in an hour.

Fire hydrants on our crescent were flooded up to six inches up their sides. Sidewalk to sidewalk was level with water and in some cases it was creeping up the lawns.

Our downtown shopping mall had six inches of water INSIDE on the floor.

Neighbours were out with snow shovels trying to keep water out of their garages.

Some storm, but all is OK now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, Sinc, that was some storm. Hopefully, no one was hurt.


----------



## John Pryor

We had a bit of a light show here but missed the worst of it that hit SINC.


----------



## MacDoc

Ark time Sinc??? 

13 and feels chilly out. Serious good northern air mass 








:clap:


----------



## iJohnHenry

See Marc's neighbour to book passage.


----------



## MacDoc

12 heading to 9. Mixed up weatehr - rain then sun but sweet clean air. :clap:
Mom and kid posing today


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain at nearly 9AM here in St.John's. Somewhere, the sun must be shining ................


----------



## SINC

9 this morning on the way to 21. Yesterday we had 22 mm of rain in a half hour. Lots of flooded areas. Forecast for possibly more of the same today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and cool. At one time they performed alongside Sonny and Cher but couldn't quite make the cut.


----------



## John Pryor

10C and on its way to 18C we got a whopping 2 mm of rain yesterday


----------



## Sitting Bull

we got about 20mm, I hear some parts of the city got as much as 50-60mm in a half hour.
Have a great day,
S.B.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy. We have seen the sun twice this month.


----------



## iJohnHenry

MacDoc said:


> Mom and kid posing today


Heh, if the kid just ducked it's head, it would look not unlike a pine cone.


----------



## MacDoc

By the size of the "kid" - he ate his siblings!!! 

Sun shines here Dr. G - nippy 13 but warming to 18 then mid 20s all week. :clap:

reallllllly clean air









Update - sibling still there altho somewhat smaller.....I swear these guys pose.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a bit of sun has broken through the cloud cover. It might only last for a few minutes, but at least it proves that there still is a sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 15C as the wind has now shifted and the fog will start to roll in off of the ocean. Cloudy and rain is forecast until next week.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is rather cool here in The Hammer - very light on the smog, but quite overcast, and we are probably going to get some rain once again...


----------



## SINC

Environment Canada now reports we had 70 mm of rain in a single hour here Yesterday. No wonder much of downtown was under water.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's nearly 3 inches of rain. In an hour????


----------



## SINC

Yep, it was so.

Never saw anything like it in my 64 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

I once experience 4 inches of rain in 45 minutes. Of course, that was in Waycross, Georgia as a hurricane passed on by. We have had two inches in an hour here in St.John's, but never three.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took my dogs out for a walk. All of a sudden, the fog rolled in off of the ocean, bringing the temps down to 10C.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Ergo, dogs cause fog, and a drop in temperature. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., at just after 10:00 p.m., your time, I am not surprised by that temperature drop.

We're holding at 14 right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C at 830AM here in St.John's. One thing about living near the Atlantic Ocean is that there are never sudden drops in temperature.


----------



## mrjimmy

Probably the best way to characterize the weather here in TO this spring is rapidly changing. Sunny and cool again this AM and half an hour later it's dark, colder and blustery. The sky was literally clear and blue... 

I blame the Conservatives.


----------



## SINC

A gloomy 10 with possible showers on the way to 19 today.


----------



## John Pryor

11C, Clear sky, birds chirping, It's a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

No sun is forecast until at least Tuesday. At least there are only two days of rain forecast for the next four days, with cool temps. This is shaping up to be the coldest June in recorded history here in St. John's.


----------



## John Pryor

20C as the sun is setting.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the fog is getting thicker. Sun ................ what's the sun????


----------



## SINC

John Pryor said:


> 20C as the sun is setting.


The sun must set early in Edmonton. 

Out here in St. Albert it will be a couple hours yet until the sun sets.

'Course, we're a fair piece further north than you folks in Edmonton. 

Must be all those skyscrapers, is it?


----------



## John Pryor

SINC said:


> The sun must set early in Edmonton.
> 
> Out here in St. Albert it will be a couple hours yet until the sun sets.
> 
> 'Course, we're a fair piece further north than you folks in Edmonton.
> 
> Must be all those skyscrapers, is it?


I took a little poetic license as my day is coming to an end and my parents were driving away Fist time I've seen them for over a year and got to see their new $250,000 motor-home


----------



## SINC

John Pryor said:


> I took a little poetic license as my day is coming to an end and my parents were driving away Fist time I've seen them for over a year and got to see their new $250,000 motor-home


All in good fun John! 

Wow, a quarter mil motor home eh? Twice the price of mine. Must be a diesel pusher is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and foggy. Might get up to 12C and rainy. Sun is forcast for Tuesday and then it's back to rain/drizzle and fog through Canada Day.


----------



## MacDoc

A sunny pleasant 13 moving up to 22 - a week of low 20s June weather coming up :clap:

Home Alone...parents get a break....damn they grow fast


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, it's the "empty nest" syndrome.


----------



## MacDoc

In reverse......for now. Wonder if they have more than one brood. Fun to watch the time compressed life cycle.
The breast feathers of the parents flow out like a mantle so that even the big youngsters remain covered. No wonder they are doing well as a species. Seem quite adaptable.
Anyone know how far north these doves call home??


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure that they could survive in our weather, MacDoc. It is not the bitter cold we get, but rather, the elongated pseudo-winter in place of fall.


----------



## SINC

We're half way to our high of 24 and in for a sunny day.


----------



## iJohnHenry

14ºC, struggling Sun, heading to 20.

I'll take it.


----------



## John Pryor

13C and partial cloud as the wife and I sit at Breakfast planning our camping trip and how to set up out TENT. My wife wants a motor home now


----------



## Sitting Bull

Good Morning John Pryer,
It sure is a great day. Where do you plan on going?
I as well am planning to get the trailer out today and get it ready for the summer.
I used to use a tent and I still miss it. But a trailer sure is mighty fine as well.
Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely evening - 16 and sparkling clear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 11C this morning. No sun is forecast until Tuesday, and then none until Canada Day ............... maybe. We are still waiting for Spring on this first day of Summer.


----------



## MacDoc

Warm for this early - 17 and very little breeze. Sunny heading to 25


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, remember my offer -- your warm temps for some of our clean air. Deal???


----------



## MacDoc

We aren't doing too bad on the latter today.









But Alberta is surely doing it's part to warm the planet and by extension a chilly NL


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, for those who doubt global warming, they merely need to look off the coast of NL and watch the icebergs float on past. There were times that we got a great deal of icebergs in the past due to a great snowfall winter over the area of the glaciers, forcing them to move south and then calve. Now, it is the warming of these receding glaciers that are causing so many icebergs to head south, and thus, cooling our daily weather, day in and day out.


----------



## John Pryor

16C and rising fast. We are looking at 29C for a high 

Dr. G can I trade 5C for a medium iceberg?


----------



## Dr.G.

JP, it is on the way. It is a medium-sized iceberg, about the size of a big apartment building. Enjoy the cool, clean water that is over 100,000 years old.


----------



## SINC

16 on the way to a hot 28 and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, when that iceberg sent to Edmonton floats down the St.Albert river, it will be a sight to behold.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is burning off slowly with all of this new warmth being sent our way (nearly 15C at nearly 10AM). We might even see some sun before this afternoon's rains come.


----------



## SINC

A warm 19 on the way to 21 with showers today, all spoiled by a very strong wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and it is getting brighter ............. maybe the sun does exist. A light ocean breeze makes the air fresh and calming.


----------



## MacDoc

18 on the way to 24 but muggy already - doesn't know what it wants to do - rain or what.


----------



## John Pryor

18C and rain! oh glory its rain!:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and the sun broke through the clouds for about 10 minutes. So far in the month of June, we have had less than 7 hours of real sunshine here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 21C this afternoon. We have a bit of an ocean breeze, so there is no humidity. Every so often, the clouds open up to give us a bit of sun. Still, with no rain or fog, who cares. This is the warmest day since the middle of August, 2007.


----------



## John Pryor

14C and dropping as the rain still comes down. That iceberg sure did the trick


----------



## iJohnHenry

Just drove through a deluge, with hail.  

Centre of town is without power, including the hospital, but strangely not us this time.  

Don't worry, the new wing of the hospital includes state-of-the-art emergency generators. They can run the place for 2 weeks on their fuel oil reserves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C and a bit of sun at nearly 7PM. People are walking around with a dazed look on their faces, due to this sudden sighting of the sun.


----------



## MacDoc

15 but humidity makes it feel warmer. Moderately warm summer weather all this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C, very sunny, very clean air .................. it actually feels like Summer. We bypassed Spring to get to this point. It is so sunny, and we have seen so little sun this month, it actually hurts one's eyes just to look outside.

I am NOT complaining, however. These are the days I dream about as I am shoveling my way though meter-high drifts of snow in the driveway.


----------



## John Pryor

10C and heading to 20C. My bird feeder is doing a great deal of business.


----------



## Dr.G.

JP, the birds here in St.John's are having a field day, since with a sudden burst of nice warm weather, insects are out once again after a long winter. They are having a feast.


----------



## MacDoc

Those showers sure cleaned the muck out - up to 17 and lovely - humidity dropping a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MacDoc, for getting into the blue AQ zone. That's where we are most days, or it moves up a bit into the green zone. Of course, the ocean breezes make that a reality .............. along with a lack of Spring. Nature seeks some form of balance, I guess. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to 23 today. Nice.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I'll be pleased to let you know, when they make their minds up.

Says 20, with rain and boomers ... is 21 and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a UV reading of 8, which is VERY high for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, 24.5C, one of the warmest days here in St.John's in the past few years. Luckily, there is absolutely no humidex reading.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and scattered showers and a bit of thunder. Nice day.....dove family thought so too.

*Ready, set....*









*Gone*







:clap:


----------



## iJohnHenry

They forgot to stoop and scoop!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at nearly 9PM. Incredible weather we had today.


----------



## SINC

Lovely evening at 20 on the back patio at just after 8:00 p.m.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to 22 in the sunshine.


----------



## iJohnHenry

15ºC and sunny right now, but our annual outdoor meeting, at 9:00 AM, by the lake, will be somewhat chilly.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and sunny - now we know why there are lots of doves about. Kids gone, second brood prepping


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some sun at nearly 11AM. This is actually way above normal for us, especially after our coldest June, up until yesterday, in history.


----------



## John Pryor

17C and rising to 21C this afternoon. 
Curious do most of you use the standard weather widget? Or something else?


----------



## iJohnHenry

T'was nice by the lake after all. :clap: An Easterly breeze, *not* from off the water, was nice.

I use The Weather Network's widget myself.


----------



## SINC

John Pryor said:


> 17C and rising to 21C this afternoon.
> Curious do most of you use the standard weather widget? Or something else?


Same as you. Top one set to Namao, bottom to Muni. I'm in St. Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just past 4PM .............. with a humidex of 26C. This is our first humidex reading since mid-August, 2007.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and very clear and crisp










Same widget plus a menu bar jobbie called Outside.










Outside 1.0.1 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we have lost the humidex reading now that winds are off of the ocean. Whales have been sighted breeching just outside of the St.John's harbor. Cool sight.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and just a gorgeous summer evening - everything smells wonderful in the clear air but there is enough humidity to make the fragrances carry.


----------



## EvanPitts

Nice sunset, temperature and humidity are dropping nicely - but there are some nasty clouds creeping in...


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 1030PM. A very nice night.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy at nearly 8AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning under cloudy skies with a high of 19.


----------



## John Pryor

12C and the sun is coming up over the buildings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C, with a nice ocean breeze and no humidity.


----------



## MacDoc

21 at midnight - nice night went for ride on Silverwing with #1 son - very comfie and he got to drive it a bit so happy kid.  = happy dad


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to only 16 with showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

Warm 21 already heading to a muggy 27 - A/C soon I think.

aq deteriorating too 









Oh well Mac dove seems to be enjoying it - Brood II on the way  hmmmmmm roast squab


----------



## John Pryor

14C by the back yard thermometer. hoping for dry weather so I can water seal my new tent. Does not look like it will happen.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is very, very smoggy today, and it is getting hot, humid and rusty here in The Hammer. So smoggy that the sun is not able to break through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, big white puffy clouds drifting overhead and 20C temps. With the wind off of the ocean, there is no humidity and great AQ.


----------



## John Pryor

19C and partially sunny. My weather widgets say we will have a high of 17C ?????


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and still sunny. A fine day.


----------



## iJohnHenry

28ºC, feels like 34??

Mmmm, better fire-up ol' Panny the A/C.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, that IS hot. I don't miss those sorts of days in late May/early June when I was in Georgia before coming to St.John's, NL.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - sticky uck - stormish looking - could use a good strong Tstorm. 28 with a blowtorch. 
This does NOT help


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay cool, MacDoc. Think calming thoughts .............. or come visit us here in St.John's. Still 21C and sunny.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was so hot and smoggy out today that the cat couldn't stand more than five minutes outside (a cat that regularily sits on the hot air vents in the house)...


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 15C at the sun slowly sets here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

A nice cool 12 here right now. Not "sitting on the patio" weather at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C here and I am sitting out on my back deck in the dark, with only the light of the iBook to guide my way. Quite nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 11C at 9AM here in St.John's


----------



## MacDoc

Hot muggy night- just a little rain- coming down hard now :clap: - can feel it cool things out. Brought the AQ back into the green tho it's still showing 21 - very warm night.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to 23 in the sunshine. Pretty much my idea of a perfect day.


----------



## John Pryor

14C and very bright as I get my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at 11C with light rain ................ which should be our sort of weather until early July.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and very very muggy yuck


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, albeit light, and 10C. Nothing has really changed since early this morning.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Foul in here, but that has more to do with the Ex I have been consuming then anything else. XX)


----------



## SINC

We're looking good for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MacDoc

Gonna bust a few records there are you??



> Edmonton - June maximum temperature
> highest on record
> 30.8°C
> 17th 2002
> Edmonton weather - local forecast - Weatherzone


Pure coincidence of course: or ..maybe all that invisible unmeasurable "stuff" 

23 at midnight and muggy. AQ still sucks o the GTA - might be nice to go for a late ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 11C this morning. The rain has stopped, but will start again this afternoon. There goes a good Canada Day weekend.


----------



## John Pryor

13C and climbing fast. Now that the sun is up it is going to be hotter than beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

JP, send some of that warmth our way. We might get to our predicted high of 12C sometime this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morning at 11 on the way to 28 today. Perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, send the warmth eastward, and we shall send you some soothing ocean breezes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we hit our high of 12C for the day and now we are heading back towards single digits. On a day I had hoped to outside gardening, I am stoking up the woodstove with some wood that has been drying in the garage for two years. Rats ..................


----------



## MacDoc

Somewhat less muggy 24 - bit of sun after a rainy morning. Feels good to have cleaner air and bit drier atmosphere.:clap:
Now you tell me she's not posing for photos


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and fog rolling in off of the North Atlantic. This might be a good night to get the woodstove going once again. I have turned off my furnace until Nov. and I am NOT going to turn it on in late June/early July.


----------



## iJohnHenry

You are obviously no longer a threat, now that she's raised one brood without harm. :clap: 

"Hey, check out my babies!!!"


----------



## MacDoc

Getting muggy and aq declining again. 25 and feels like 30.


----------



## John Pryor

28C in the back yard shade. 


I got my first look at my new neighbor. He can't fly yet but with two parents and my bird feeder he won't go hungery


----------



## Dr.G.

"Getting muggy and aq declining again. 25 and feels like 30." Getting foggier and the aq is starting to smell like the ocean -- clean and refreshing -- but it feels like 7C. Chilly here this evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Ah very cute- can't recall ever seeing an immature bluejay - pretty colorful even as a juvenile :clap:

24 but much drier air mass and clearing sky. Might be up for a mcycle ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Guinness World Book of Records calls the Grand Banks the foggiest place on earth. During winter, there is 40% coverage by fog and up to 84% during June and July.

Guess where St.John's is located??????????????


----------



## SINC

Still 26 and 30 tomorrow, although the wind has picked up making it appear cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and foggy, but the wind makes it feel cooler. Still, I have had the woodstove going, and that shall heat the house.


----------



## iJohnHenry

HEY, Philistine, you said you had turned off the heat.

NO CHEATING!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A woodstove is not an oil furnace or electric heat, iJH. The wood is from fallen tree limbs over the past few years that I collected and cut and let dry in the garage. Thus, no living tree was cut down to heat the house this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Switched off the A/C and threw the windows open to let the cool breezy night take over.

Closed them promptly this morning as the humidity starts to rise like steam from a kettle.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hmmm.... now the rain has started. I'm going to have one disappointed hound dog on my hands.


----------



## SINC

All ready 19 on the way to 32 today and forecast reads like that for a full week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, I feel your pain .............. with 7 doxies who hate to go out in the rain/drizzle and fog. Environment Canada predicts a bit of sun on Wed., so we have our fingers crossed. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance with your "hound dog".


----------



## John Pryor

21C and climbing to 32C


----------



## Dr.G.

13C right now and the clouds have thinned out a bit to let some hazy sun shine through. Back to rain tonight, all day Monday and Tuesday, but at least tonight we can BBQ some fresh salmon.


----------



## SINC

28 and hotter than Hades in the sun on the way to 32. 

I've retreated to the only A/C place we have, the motor home. Hmm, what to do now. Oh yeah, PGA tour golf is on TV and there's a cold one in the fridge. I'll be fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that IS hot. Have a cold one for me. I am going to make some hot chocolate on the woodstove this evening if you are in the neighborhood. Do you still have your snow tires on your RV?


----------



## John Pryor

Weather network says 29C, feels like 33C!!!!!

Back Yard at 31C in shade. Must...Get...In...Fridge...Before...I..Melt!!!!


----------



## mrjimmy

The rain ended and the sun shone forth. Although the sky remained thunderstorm dark on the horizon. Seems to be the palette this summer.

Happy dry hound.


----------



## Dr.G.

JP, stay cool ............... or come to St. John's ........... we might get up to 9C tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, mrj. What sort of hound do you own?


----------



## mrjimmy

French Basset. A little leaner and long legged than his English kin. Shorter ears also. Some confuse him with a beagle mix but he's all Basset.


----------



## John Pryor




----------



## iJohnHenry

Suffer.









Nice in here right now, listening to Glenn tickle the ivories. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice looking dog, mrj.


----------



## Dr.G.

JP, we might get 2-5 days a year when the temps get over 25C without any humidex readings. Are you like Calgary where there was a 30C reading this afternoon with only a 31C humidex reading?


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, when I am in a somber mood, this is the GG I listen to by candlelight.

YouTube - J.S. Bach - Goldberg Variations: Aria (Glenn Gould)

I like this next clip for the music and the pics of the tulips.

YouTube - Bach Goldberg Variations Played by Glenn Gould (1981)


----------



## iJohnHenry

Have the CD.


----------



## iDrifter

Sunny and 30ºC. 
Hot and uncomfortable. 
I hate heat.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Nice looking dog, mrj.


Thanks Dr.G. He's a good boy. Your Doxies are none too shabby also.

We had heard that hounds and inclement weather don't mix but he seems ok with it. Thunderstorms don't seem to bother him and he'll put up with walks in the rain. Don't know about snow yet as we only adopted him this spring. 

We shall see....


----------



## Dr.G.

So does my wife, and I listen to it while I am teaching.


----------



## MacDoc

A very nice night for a late ride - a bit chilly at 16 but still worth it. Clear night - tiny bit of fog and all smell wonderful out in the country.
Going from mild hypothermia to the hot tub is quite the transition  Love this time of year. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Still 18 just after 4:00 a.m. and too hot to sleep. Another hot one at 32 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Periods of rain today, with a risk of a thundershower late this afternoon. This is strange, because it is 9C and we might hit 10C this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## iDrifter

17ºC at 0600, expected 30ºC today. Rain tomorrow, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

People of Alberta, and the GTA, 

"Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"

Tell them to bring with them some of your warm weather, however. Merci.


----------



## SINC

22 here at 8:30 a.m. and we're going to put another 10 degrees on top of that yet today.


----------



## MacDoc

A damp 19 heading to an equally damp 23. No rain - just DAMP. Feels warmer than it is.

NOW this.....









is nice :clap: - that's why the post midnight ride was so invigorating.


----------



## Dr.G.

With 50+kp/h winds, and only 9C, we might just get close to a windchill reading this evening. We shall see.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is cloudy, and it is room temperature outside, with only a vestage of smog. They keep saying it's going to rain, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## SINC

29 and feels like 33. Hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and it feels like 3C. Cold.


----------



## iJohnHenry

And I am "just right".  

40% chance of showers tonight, but I believe them when I get wet.


----------



## mrjimmy

I washed my car...

Believe it.


----------



## John Pryor

31C out side and no AC to speak of


----------



## iJohnHenry

I guess I'm out of the loop on this one, but is A/C normally not required in Alberta??

I have lived in this squalor for 6 years, before getting a used one, at a price I could not refuse.

OMG, it is delicious on really hot, humid days. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Odd how different two Edmonton forecasts can be for the next five days. Just look at the difference between my widget and that of John Pryor:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, maybe that is because you are not IN Edmonton proper, but to the east. We can be socked in with heavy cold fog, but 10-15km east of us they are experiencing sunny warm weather.


----------



## SINC

Actually, I am to the north west of Edmonton, 6 km as the crow flies from the source weather station at the old Muni airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I thought that you were east of Edmonton. If you are NW of there, that makes all the difference.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I thought that you were east of Edmonton. If you are NW of there, that makes all the difference.


.

Nope we're west mostly, then north:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nope we're west mostly, then north." As I said, that explains everything. While Edmonton bakes, you folks should get the cooling breezes of the Great Canadian NorthWest.


----------



## John Pryor

SINC said:


> Odd how different two Edmonton forecasts can be for the next five days. Just look at the difference between my widget and that of John Pryor:


The weather network widget is also based out of the city center though the long range forecast is up dated every 15 min and is based on different people doing the forecast. 

Also note that most wet weather comes in from the west or north west so it has to go OVER the entire city before it gets to me and that usually pushes the moisture north or south of us. We are on the east edge close but not in Millwoods.

This means that most forecasts are always a bit off for us here. The heat that builds over the city center hits us bad on days like this.


----------



## uPhone

Can I just say? The weather here in Wasaga Beach is just horrible... isnt this summer?

Global warming? Global cooling!

When will we see Dubai-like weather?!


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A total turn-about from yesterday. Now, at nearly 9AM in St.John's, it is a warm 18C. The winds out of the southwest make it a cloudy but nice Canada Day.


----------



## John Pryor

Good morning Dr. G and all
its 15C going to a cool 25C this afternoon.
Happy Canada Day one and all


----------



## SINC

Today will be our coolest all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. Stay cool, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is calling for sunny and 24C ............ for tomorrow. Right now, it is cloudy and 19C.


----------



## MacDoc

About as nice as it gets, dry air, 21 blue sky and 








Happy Bday Canada indeed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy, but 22C. So, we shall be able to have our Canada Day BBQ.


----------



## MacDoc

Warmish in the house but a glorious 24 outside and a perfect summer day. Went for a long mcycle ride and set up our new outdoor dining to extend facilities to the back office.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice ocean breeze. A grand end to a fine Canada Day. Now, bring on the fireworks over the St.John's Harbor.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny evening with a light breeze at 24 degrees. Could not be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 11PM. Great fireworks this year.


----------



## iJohnHenry

14ºC, on the way to 26, and Sun.

Now I ask you, what could be better? :clap:


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to 26 and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 21C with no humidity at just past 11AM. A grand day.


----------



## John Pryor

18C and it looks like we will get another beautiful day like yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 25C with a 27C humidex. A nice breeze is blowing, so one does not feel hot outside.


----------



## MacDoc

Our clean air has fled










26 and ucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk. We have plenty of clean air to spare, so I shall send some your way, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

28 and deteriorating


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading, but the wind has picked up a bit to make it a glorious sunny hot afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we are currently at 14, which is normal for us re AQ.


----------



## MacDoc

Yow!!!!










I do hope that's a typo.....


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 10PM. The warmest night since last July.


----------



## John Pryor

Still 25C and the sun is getting ready to set


----------



## MacDoc

25 here - uncertain sky, sucky AQ - not sure whether I want to ride.
It's warm but windy, few spatters of rain.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and pouring :clap:...bout time that weather broke. Still a muggy 20 tho - at 8 am


----------



## Dr.G.

21C, a bit cloudy, but a nice ocean breeze keeps things nice.


----------



## SINC

A warm 16 on the way to 29 today. Will have to throw a little water on the lawn with all this heat.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Do it now, lest it evaporate.


----------



## John Pryor

18C and rising fast to a high of 29C+/-:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with sunshine and a 28C humidex reading at just past noon. Luckily, a breeze is keeping things nice to be outside. No need to water our lawns, luckily. The rains in June have turned everything green and lush with these couple of days of warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 28C humidex reading at 3PM. There is still a breeze, but this is a hot day by St.John's standards. Got out the little baby pool for my doxies. They like to walk in a few inches of water. When they are done playing in the water I shall use it to water the flowers we just planted. There might be some rain overnight, so I don't need to water the lawn. I think I last watered my lawn back in 2005.


----------



## MacDoc

Just lovely 20 degrees at 8 pm - air has dried out. Top notch AQ


----------



## John Pryor

30C and holding. Humidex has it feeling like 35C 

I'm Melting


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at nearly 11PM. No humidity, with a strong breeze off of the Atlantic to keep this evening very enjoyable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, John. Think back to those -35C nights in Edmonton.


----------



## iJohnHenry

13ºC, and sunny. On the way to 22. 

Nice day for a drive, or 6.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 19C at 830AM. A beautiful 4th of July here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - big energy day









a fresh 17 on the way to 24. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 22C, going up to 26C later this afternoon. We are grateful for the strong breeze that is swirling all about today.


----------



## SINC

21 in the early morning on the way to another hot one at 28.


----------



## John Pryor

21C out side and a bit warmer in here. Hoping for the promised rain my yard needs it.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a breezy 22C at nearly 2PM. At least inside the house is cool.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely 22 - glorious day. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Same 22C with a bit of an ocean breeze, MacDoc, to make this a great 4th of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

18.5C at just after 10PM. A nice ocean breeze brings to a close a fine 4th of July BBQ.


----------



## John Pryor

26C with sprinkles. This looks like its coming in from the East.
Just heard the crash, I'm so going to get wet when I head down to the store opening tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, nice weather here, so the rain must be from somewhere else.


----------



## MacDoc

a nippy 16 for alate night ride but the fresh air made it all worth while.....also a happy kid on his first night ride helped 

Warm week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 16C this morning. We were to get some rain, but the sun is shining right now.


----------



## MacDoc

19 at 9 am and still excellent air. Big blue sky. Sun block day for sure.

Lots' like the nicest day before the heat moves in all next week.


----------



## SINC

16 at 7:30 on the way to a very pleasant 23 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## iJohnHenry

24, then 25, then 27, all Sunny.  

Oh yes. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at noon. Never did get the rain that was predicted. A dry weekens lies ahead of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 27C humidex reading. That is hot for us, and the sunshine is nice but hot. Still, an ocean breeze helps make this a fine day.


----------



## SINC

A warm 16 on the way to 24 under cloudy skies and showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

The end of our clear crisp air I fear.
16 heading well up into the mid 20s but already
[emg]http://www.airqualityontario.com/meters/32.jpg[/img]


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and humid at 11AM. Still, there is a breeze and some sunshine, so it should be a fine Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## iJohnHenry




----------



## overkill

Going up to a nice 26 today. May hit the jogging trail soon before the sun is at its peak.


----------



## John Pryor

17C and very muggy. its threatening rain but we are still dry here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, please try to keep that smog on your side of Quebec. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 5PM and it looks and feels like rain, but nothing yet. A nice breeze is keeping things nice.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> John, please try to keep that smog on your side of Quebec. Merci, mon ami.


Please, refrain from shooting the messenger.









I was only fixing MacDoc's link. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, John. Mea culpa. MacDoc complains as much about the AQ as I complain about the snow/sleet/hail/rain/fog/drizzle ........... and did I say snow?? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at nearly midnight. A fine night.


----------



## SINC

Severe thunderstorms here all afternoon and evening. Rain so heavy my satellite TV reception has been lost many times today. Currently only 8 with light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a big drop in temps. Any hail?


----------



## SINC

Yes, golf ball sized hail in our area and a tornado touched down near Airdrie, just north of Calgary today.

From Global TV weather:

"Severe Thunderstorms through Central and Southern Alberta spawned a weak, short lived Tornado that touched down in an unpopulated area, just north of Airdrie this evening. As of 6:45pm there are no reports of damage or any injuries. Heavy rain and in some areas golf ball size hail was reported."


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to 20 under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

19.5C and a bright blue sky up above, and lots of sunshine. I can't believe this Environment Canada forecast, however, especially for tomorrow. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## John Pryor

14C sunny sky high of 20C, it is going to be a beautiful day


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and it's not even noon yet. Too sunny and hot to work outside much, so I shall enjoy the shade under the trees.


----------



## MacDoc

25 already on it's way to 31  Hot times, summer in the city.......

AQ in the green but just barely.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C going to 25C (hot for us), with no wind or ocean breezes, but no humidity and an AQ of 11. All in all, a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with 25C humidex readings ............. going up to 28C with a humidex reading just over 30C. Same thing for tomorrow. This shall be two of the yearly 2-5 days when the humidex reading gets over 30C for at least a few minutes in that day. Luckily, the wind has picked up a bit.


----------



## iJohnHenry

28ºC, feels like 34ºC.

A/C is "ON".

It will be nice when I return.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

That is hot, John. AC on with no one in the house?


----------



## EvanPitts

Souper hot, humid and smoggy here in The Hammer once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, Evan. 26C with 29C humidex at nearly 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, we also have a UV reading of 8, which is VERY high for us. With no snog and today, no clouds or even sea air haze, the sun is hot/bright/dangerous to exposed skin.


----------



## MacDoc

29 and it sucks outside










hmmph downwind of Ohio, Hamilton AND the oil sands.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, our winds, albeit light winds, are from the southwest off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> That is hot, John. AC on with no one in the house?


Dust bunnies deserve our love too, Mark.









I'm sure it took the 4 hours to suck the moisture out of the air in here.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess I am used to just opening up the windows. We have a little fan that helps in the kitchen.


----------



## iJohnHenry

To be fair to myself, this is the first day in the last fortnight that I have fired up ol' Panny.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit warmer than 21C at nearly 10PM. Out on the back deck drinking a bit of wine by candlelight. These are the nights I dream about as I am clearing the snow, which is nearly a meter high, from this very deck.


----------



## iJohnHenry

You'll excuse me, if, as a condo dweller, I gaffaw at your Winter problems.

Jazz-FM on the radio, nice and coolish in here.

What could be better.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, there are days when I feel the same way. I tire of the snow from late Nov. until late May/early June.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, if you clicked the link, they are now playing a "tribute" to Peter Gunn, great music by Henry Mancini.  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - PETER GUNN THEME Yes, a great song.


----------



## MacDoc




----------



## mrjimmy

Really close out this morning. Dark skies with a greenish hue. A storm seems to be lurking.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, 21C at nearly 9AM. Environment Canada forecasts the temps here in St.John's might hit 30C, which would be a record on this day. With only a light breeze, no humidity and lots of sunshine, this should be a hot hot day for us. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

22 but the skies are clearing - some rain fell tho it's still muggy. Calling fro 31 degrees and then some relief tomorrow :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, how will your AQ be today?


----------



## Sitting Bull

Here in Edmonton,
12 degrees , high of 22 with 30% chance of showers.


----------



## SINC

Nice sunny morning. Good day for a walk at 13.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C at just past 11AM. This is going to be a really hot day, but at least a breeze is starting to pick up and blow fresh air through the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C at just after noon. Hot ...............

YouTube - Wizard of Oz 1- Wicked Witch Melting


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at nearly 10:25PM. This could be one of those rare days when the temps after midnight are over 20C for part of the night. This happens rarely, with one night over 20C at midnight last year, and a couple of nights back in 2001. There is a nice breeze coming through the windows, so it is not hot or humid in the house.


----------



## MacDoc

Well we had a lovely jaunt Stratford, slow boat ride and a very tasty supper - meanwhile - according to staff Toronto is drowning.....we could see the dark clouds on the way home.
He said all the streets were flooded ...

so cleared the air some and it's a very pleasant tho misty 22.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I heard that too, about T.O., but nada here.  

How can Marc go to bed?? It's 9 minutes after Midnight there. I want to know if a record has been set/matched.


----------



## MacDoc

Careful out there ... 



> *Man killed by lightning at Christie Pits*
> 
> Jul 08, 2008 09:29 PM
> 
> DAN ROBSON
> HENRY STANCU
> 
> STAFF REPORTERS
> A 28-year-old man has died after he was struck by lightning tonight just before 8 p.m.
> 
> Witnesses say the man had sought shelter from the pounding storm under a maple tree at Christie Pits, near Christie and Bloor Sts, when he was struck.
> 
> Curtis Puncher was sitting on his porch when he saw the lightning flash in the park. After the rain stopped he went to check the tree he thought had been struck, but instead found the man not breathing and without a pulse.
> 
> Puncher performed CPR under the guidance of a 9-1-1 dispatcher until paramedics arrived. The man was taken to Toronto Western Hospital where he was pronounced dead.
> 
> Environment Canada recorded 430 lightning flashes during the storm that ripped across the GTA tonight, said Arnold Ashton, a severe weather meteorologist. More than *50 millimetres of water fell* before a severe thunderstorm warning was lifted around 9 p.m.


----------



## Sonal

Strange rainstorm... at about 7:45 PM, my boyfriend in midtown called and told me it was pouring down in buckets, whereas here in downtown, it was perfectly dry. I could see the dark clouds to the north, but it was just light gray to the south.

Mind you, about 15 minutes later, the rain hit here.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, not to keep you in suspense, it did remain over 20C until about 1AM. Got down to 14C overnight, and now is back up to 21C at nearly 9AM. Going up to 28C once again. We hit 31C with the humidex yesterday, but it only got up to 29.4C in actual temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot morning. 26C and 30C with the humidex ............. and it is not even 1130AM. Still, these are the days I think about as I am shoveling snow in November and April.


----------



## MacDoc

Some areas got deluged !! 












> Stranded motorists push a car out of deep water on Parkside Dr. just north of a Lake Shore Blvd. following a downpour on July 8, 2008


A pleasant 24 and misty just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, that is some rain buildup.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 31C humidex. Way back in 1974 it was 0.6°C. Sadly, there is no ocean breeze to cool things off.


----------



## John Pryor

13C and overcast. My potatoes were flattened due to the hail we got yesterday


----------



## Dr.G.

28C ............... 32C humidex reading ..................


----------



## SINC

A wet and soggy 13 with a high of 19 today and more of the same tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have an outdoor digital thermometer which is in the shade, and I keep watching it climb upwards .............. 27.3 ........... 27.8 .......... 28.3 .......


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange to have NO wind at this time of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

What has happened to the wind????? According to Environment Canada, we are :

Windiest city year-round
St. John's NL
23.30 km/h

Windiest winter
St. John's NL
26.90 km/h

Windiest summer
St. John's NL
20.60 km/h

Most windy days (40 km/h or above)
St. John's NL
127 days



Today, nothing. 29C with 34C humidex reading. Might have to turn on a fan if this keeps up much longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

As for the Air Quality, amazingly, it is a 14, which is OK for us.


----------



## MacDoc

Clearing out - some damp going away - better aq tho hottish at 26










Looks to be a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 29C humidex reading ................ at 8PM!!!!! This might one of those rare days when the temp never dips below 20C from dawn to dawn. It has only happened three times since I first came here in July, 1977, but if it is going to happen, today is the day. We shall see.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was a pretty smoggy day today in The Hammer - and they were even mocking it on the TV this morning by calling it "fog", except that fog usually doesn't smell bad.

Temperature is dropping, and it is getting windy, so maybe all of this "fog" will end up in Vermont.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evan, you joke, but there have been days when a few days after a GTA "extreme smog alert" we have had haze that is NOT ocean mist or fog. It does not happen often because the jet stream takes it north of us and then out to sea. However, on those rare days when it happens, I recall how hard it was to breathe in NYC.


----------



## iJohnHenry

So, you moved to NL for your health??  

I don't think I have ever heard of that before, well, except for draft dodgers and people in the witness protection program. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, no, I moved to St.John's after two years teaching in Waycross, Georgia, and spending three years getting my Ph.D. at the Univ. of Georgia in Athens, GA. I came here for a teaching position at Memorial Univ. of Newfoundland and have been here ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 11PM here in St.John's. Luckily, the humidity has broken, but there is still no breeze to help cool down the house.


----------



## MacDoc

What a lovely summer night - 18 degrees - great night for a slow mcycle ride and some wings in between. Can catch a glimpse of the Milky Way since the moon went down - rare super clear night in the GTA ..the way it should be most nights and may be yet again sometime down the road when we clean up our act...








:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Just when I thought it couldn't be better air......13 and







:clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Cool and fresh out this morning. The big damp blanket of humidity seems to have left us for now.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - sweet air for sure..up to 15 now.

Here are some good videos of the storm in Toronto and also hail in Edmonton

CTV.ca | CTV News, Shows and Sports - Canadian Television


----------



## Dr.G.

21.5C at 940AM here in St.John's. Lots of sunshine and blue skies, and the ocean breeze is again blowing. Thus, there is no humidity and the air is fresh and pleasant. Going up to 28C today, but at least we have this breeze.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yep 905 guys, big breeze last night took away the nasty humidity.

A nice 17ºC here right now. And partly cloudy as well.

I like partly cloudy. A surprise every minute.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning with a high of 18 and the possibility of showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading at 1230PM. Luckily, there is a nice breeze out of the southwest.


----------



## John Pryor

13C with rain and thunder showers this afternoon. My potatoes have been flooded out from yesterdays down pour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your crop damage, John. This is why I could never be a farmer -- I don't have the courage to plant something and watch the rain wash the crops away, or a lack of rain kill off the crop, etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C at 622PM. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 1015PM, with a strong wind blowing. Very refreshing.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and pouring - did not expect a Tstorm - woke me up - had to rush around and close windows. Always welcome tho.


----------



## SINC

9 on the way to 20 in the sun today. A great weekend in the mid 20s comin' up.


----------



## mrjimmy

The thunder woke me up this morning. I was groggy and it sounded more like a great big convoy than God bowling....


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some light rain this morning. We are going to have a Sinc-like weekend, so we actually need a bit of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to the National Hurricane Center, who are watching hurricane Bertha's gentle, curving track across a large part of the Atlantic, have shown it coming directly over St.John's in about six days. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Tstorm has transformed to steady solid rain. 18 and WET!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and humid. A few drops now and then, but nothing to help break this humidity. 29C with the humidex.


----------



## John Pryor

19C and lite rain as I pack for my camping trip.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and unsettled - getting muggy again.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 830PM. The ocean breeze is stronger and the humidity has been broken. However, Hurricane Bertha is still headed right for us, so we could have lots of wind and rain to speak of in a few days. We shall see.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> 21C at 830PM. The ocean breeze is stronger and the humidity has been broken. However, Hurricane Bertha is still headed right for us, so we could have lots of wind and rain to speak of in a few days. We shall see.


Actually Dr G, it's 21C here at the moment as well!.......


Thing is though, it's* Mid Winter* here.  

Off for a walk on the beach and a spot of "Whale Watching"


----------



## Dr.G.

Whale watching is upon us as well now that the icebergs have stopped drifting on by the coastline and the caplin are starting to run.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> Whale watching is upon us as well now that the icebergs have stopped drifting on by the coastline and the caplin are starting to run.


I'm talking "Humpbacks"!...

migaloo - Google Image Search


----------



## Dr.G.

We don't have white humpbacks here in the North Atlantic, just the larger North Atlantic humpback whale. They are amazing when they breech.


----------



## Guest

Dr.G. said:


> We don't have white humpbacks here in the North Atlantic, just the larger North Atlantic humpback whale. They are amazing when they breech.


e've only got thre one white one, Migaloo, seems to pop up every year. Most of the others are the standard colur, "Whale Grey".


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, whale grey is the color of ours, with distinct fin markings.


----------



## Guest

I went whale watching in hervey Bay, Central Queensland Coast, back in 2001. During a two hour trip, we observed over 100 whales.

They came up close to the boat so you could see their eyes, right up at the underwater viewing ports. they where continually coming up to the boat and tail slapping to wet the people. I was undecided as to "Who was watching who", and who was having the most fun! 

Absolutely amazing creatures.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant morn at 10 and a high of 24. Nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 10AM, but there is sunshine and a nice ocean breeze to make this a fine morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

As opposed to whale grey, today in Le COTU could be best described as uninspired grey. No drama, no flashes of warm golden sunshine. Just damp and grey.


----------



## Guest

Me for Bed, 11.37Pm here. Was a gorgeous day by all accounts, after my morning walk I spent most of the day inside playing with my 3G White.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny just before noon. A light ocean breeze is keeping the air clean and fresh.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hey, it's sunny! The weather in Le COTU is changing more than Liberace playing Caesar's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C at 333PM here in St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

24ºC, feels like 31ºC.

Awaiting rain, but not quiet here. 

Hector Berlioz - Requiem, op.5 is blasting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C ......... feels like 17C. Bruce Springsteen -- Born in the USA

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## iJohnHenry

OK, so I avoided slitting my wrists with Berlioz, so now it's on to Cafe Latino, with the scrumptious Laura Fernandez.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and really muggy - keeps popping out large sprinkles of rain from time to time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 13C at nearly 1230AM. A pleasant night.


----------



## Guest

21 and "GORGEOUS!"....


----------



## MacDoc

24 and smoggy enough to be hard on the eyes


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I just got back from taking two of my dogs on a short walk around Churchill Park. The breeze is off of the northeast and one can smell the freshness of the Atlantic Ocean. I shall send some your way. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

A lovely morning at 16 on the way to 23 in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and grey - some rain. AQ a bit better but no fresh Atlantic breeze yet


----------



## The Doug

Grey, heavy, very humid, very rainy morning here. tptptptp


----------



## mrjimmy

Light rain for this morning's hound walk. Dry under the trees. 

No fresh Atlantic breezes but definitely some not so fresh sewage breezes from the eastern beaches. It's one of the treats of living close to the water in Le COTU.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 18C at nearly 11AM. A very light breeze off of the ocean makes this a perfect morning to have brunch outside on the back deck. Mrjimmy, I shall send some fresh breezes your way to brighten up your Sunday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Still muggly but sun is out and 23 degrees at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C, not a cloud in the sky, and a UV reading of 8, which is very high for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still sunny and no breeze or humidity. A perfect day by St.John's standards.


----------



## John Pryor

22C and very muggy


----------



## MacDoc

27 degrees - not too muggy -very nice summer day with a strong breeze.
Lots of fluffy clouds - quite a July classic.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light breeze and still blue skies as the sun starts to set at 7PM. The end of a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 10PM. A quiet, clear night, with lots of stars overhead.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and clear air finally - big full moon. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very sunny at 915AM. A great morning, with a nice breeze and clear air.


----------



## SINC

13 in the rain and only getting to 18 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and a nice breeze with no humidity. A great afternoon here in St.John's. These are the days I dream about as I am shovelling snow in March and April.


----------



## Dr.G.

A refreshing 17C with a nice breeze. We shall finally get a bit of rain tomorrow, which should help the flowers my wife planted in out garden.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and spectacularly nice night- superb AQ. Should be full moon too - gotta go for a ride tonight for sure 

BUT.....I notice the evenings are noticeably shorter


----------



## SINC

Another wet day at 11 on the way to 19 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a very light drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading at just past 9AM. Going to be hot and humid today here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

21 but a hot week coming up - muggy and aq deteriorating


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading at nearly 10:30AM. Luckily, there is a bit of a breeze out of the southwest, so it is warm air, but the AQ is good.


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to 20 with rain. Things are sure green here, but enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, after the coolest and wettest June in the history of St.John's, we are having the hottest and driest July ever. We have had two cloudy days, and on one of those days we had a sprinkle of rain. Rain is forecast for this weekend, so I shall not even consider watering the lawn. I'll let Mother Nature do the trick and save water.


----------



## SINC

Yikes . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Two inches is a great deal of rain in one day, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 34C humidex reading is very hot for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 33C humidex reading at 4PM. I can't even get my dogs to go out back and lie down in the shade.


----------



## MacDoc

28 feels like 40 and yuck


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a humidex of 31C, but the winds out of the southwest have picked up a bit to give us a cooling breeze. Still good AQ, which seems to be MacDoc's downfall each day with his good temps.


----------



## MacDoc

They upped the forecast....hope the ac hangs in


----------



## EvanPitts

Hot, super humid, and the smog is starting to build up here in The Hammer. It's going to be a sit around in front of the fan in shorts and sip a big cold glass of water kind of evening. At least Big Brother is on...


----------



## iJohnHenry

I was waiting for a passenger down by the lake, and about 2 PM the nice breeze vanished, and it got oppressive.

Luckily, I was parked under a tree, which did not amuse security too much.

To bad. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with 28C humidex readings at 730PM. Still, the humidity has broken and things are starting to slowly cool down.


----------



## MacDoc

Hanging in at 30 even this late  ..but aq is improving.

I have the hot tub set to cool tub - 100 degrees F - BUT it's holding at 106!!!


----------



## SINC

We've been under a tornado watch since 2:30 this afternoon and they just renewed it. Many twisters have touched down and not very far from the homestead. Yikes.


----------



## EvanPitts

A breeze kicked up, so it feels a little cooler, and the giant rust cloud should be in Kingston by 10 tonight...


----------



## MacDoc

down to 28 but



> *Extreme heat alert issued for GTA*
> 
> RENE JOHNSTON/TORONTO STAR FILE PHOTO
> 
> Jul 16, 2008 04:26 PM
> Comments on this story (10)
> SUNNY FREEMAN
> STAFF REPORTER
> An extreme heat advisory issued today marks the beginning of a heat wave expected to last until the weekend.
> 
> *Starting with today's forecasted high of 30C, the thermometer is expected to soar above 30C until Saturday, said Geoff Coulson, meteorologist for Environment Canada. The humidity is also expected to build throughout the week, and could make it feel almost 40C.*
> 
> A cold front on Sunday will bring some relief from the muggy weather, with the temperature forecast to drop to 24C, Coulson said.
> 
> A smog advisory has been issued for Toronto this afternoon by the Ontario Ministry of the Environment. An earlier advisory was in effect in the southwest of the province, close to the Windsor area.
> 
> The buildup of humidity will increase the chances of severe weather. An oppressive air mass from the south will bring instability that causes severe lightning, hail, torrential rains and high winds, Coulson said. Thunderstorms are forecast for the next several days and the humidity will fuel storm activity in the afternoons and evenings.
> 
> A high UV warning is also in effect. During July, the sun is high in the sky and the days are long, meaning UV rays are strong and people should ensure they wear sunscreen.
> 
> "We all know Canadians and Torontonians love getting out there in these conditions," Coulson said. But with the extreme heat alert in effect, people should stay hydrated and avoid exercise in the peak hours from 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. Seniors and children are especially vulnerable.
> 
> We can expect heat alerts issued for the next few days if the heat and humidity persist, said Leianne Musselman, spokesperson for the Red Cross, which runs a heat emergency line.
> 
> Toronto Public Health issues the extreme heat alert when long lasting and persistent high temperatures and humidity increase the likelihood of weather-related deaths in the city. Today's extreme heat alert is the fourth so far this year. Last summer there were five extreme heat alerts issued. July is historically the hottest month in Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is way too hot, MacDoc. I remember days like that in Waycross, Georgia and Athens, Georgia. The heat and humidity were higher there, but there was no smog. I shudder to think of how this will harm children with asthma.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just before 10PM, with no humidex readings (at last). There is only a slight breeze and the near full moon is rising out of the southeast.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just before 10AM. Lots of blue sky and no humidity make this a great morning. Going to 24C this afternoon, but no humidex readings are forecast.

For MacDoc, we have great AQ this morning with fresh cooling air off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning under sunny skies and headed up to 23. Nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 24C with a 27C humidex reading at 1PM. There is a nice breeze, so this is as hot as I think it will get today. We shall see.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Ouch ouch, burny burny!!!!!  

Hot car this afternoon, sitting in the Sun most of the day.

30ºC, feels like 37ºC right now.

No A/C on ... yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 830PM. No AC needed as we have great AQ and a gentle breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

28 down from 30 .....it's hot.!


----------



## EvanPitts

It's a roast fest, with barely a breeze...


----------



## SINC

A warm 13 this morning on the way to 24 with a mix of sun and showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 19C at nearly 830AM, with some sun predicted with 22C temps later this afternoon. This is the typical weather for mid-July.


----------



## EvanPitts

Hot and humid again - and the smog is three times worse than yesterday, which means the air is fairly "solid" in The Hammer...


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and a 27C humidex reading at 1245PM. The AQ is good, but any real breeze to cool things off is non-existent. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

28 and ugly....









gonna close my blinds and watch the Tiger free  British Open and ignore the unbreathable soup.....hack hack


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 26C humidex reading. So, things are slowly cooling off, but there is now a slight breeze and the AQ is still fresh.

MacDoc, have you ever stopped to wonder from where your inside air came??? Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

We are once again under a severe thunderstorm watch. By the looks of the skies, that may change to a tornado watch soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is this common for the Edmonton area this time of year?


----------



## John Pryor

17C and overcast. I have survived my trip to find dino's.


----------



## Dreambird

SINC said:


> We are once again under a severe thunderstorm watch. By the looks of the skies, that may change to a tornado watch soon enough.


Pretty much... ditto... all of July has been unstable this year and from my point of view too cold... :-( :-( :baby: 

What a contrast from last year's 2nd warmest July on record ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with no humidex readings. A very pleasant evening. Was able to eat out on the back deck to the sound of fog horns in the distant. However, with the coast being a few kilometers away, the fog was there and sunshine and blue skies were above us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dreambird, same thing here in St.John's. Last year, we had the coolest June and hottest July. This June broke last June's record for the coldest temps and the most rain/drizzle/fog and least amount of sunshine. Now, we are shaping up for the record hottest July once again. One day last week, with the humidex, it actually hit 34C, with is brutal for St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Overcast today, so the car was less "ouchie, ouchie" late this afternoon.

Fired-up the A/C before leaving, due to the oppressive humidity.

Currently 28ºC, feels like 34ºC, but not in here.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a beautiful full moon rising in the east. All is still here in St.John's. I sit out back, with the glow of some of those solar lamps dimly lighting up our back yard, as well as the monitor light of my iBook, and I find it difficult to realize that I am in the middle of St.John's. It is so quiet right now, and it is only 1020PM. There is not even a breeze of any kind, which is quite rare, to rustle the leaves a bit. Today's sun has made upstairs a bit warm, so I find it is nicer to be outside on my back deck typing this than stuck inside at my desktop.

The foghorns have become silent, so I guess this afternoon's fog has gone further out into the Atlantic Ocean.

Paix, mes amis, and safe passage to all the ships at sea.


----------



## iJohnHenry

And no doxies to share your tranquility??

Sad.

WAKE THE BUGGERS UP. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, the doxies are out in the grass in the backyard. Must keep the neighborhood free of badgers.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and ucky


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuck. MacDoc, what happens when it gets over 50? We sometimes get over 25+ when there is an extended smog alert in the GTA and then it drifts our way from the west with no ocean breezes to move it along. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> iJH, the doxies are out in the grass in the backyard. Must keep the neighborhood free of badgers.


You actually have badgers, on that rock that you call a Province?? :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

22 and not much improvement







given it's early and it's not a business day.

50+ = eye watering, throat scratching and cough cough.


----------



## SINC

13 and overcast, but on the way to a sunny afternoon and a high of 23.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 25C humidex reading. Not a breath of wind, but the AQ is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You actually have badgers, on that rock that you call a Province??" Not around our house. With all of our doxies (dachshund means "badger dog" in German), there has not been a badger or wolverine even seen in the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

"50+ = eye watering, throat scratching and cough cough." Has the GTA ever gotten up this high re AQ, MacDoc?


----------



## MacDoc

Yes it gets over 50 several times a year 

3 days ago was bad



















29 and little relief tho cooler tomorrow.

Last year was as bad as it's been


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Berta is just passing by the Island of Newfoundland and I can feel the temps drop (we are down to 20C in the past hour) and the wind has picked up. It is drawing some rain clouds over us, and we will get some much needed rain in about an hour or so. Nothing major will hit us, but it is a strange sensation when an hour or so ago, it was sunny, hot and humid, and now it is dark, cooler and a breeze is picking up.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I figured that's what this weather systems was. 

Satellite Images


----------



## Dr.G.

In this one, you can see Hurricane Bertha just off of our coast. Click on the pick to make it larger.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_sigwx_1070_100.jpg


----------



## MacDoc

25 and finally this dman muggy weather has broken - it's pouring :clap:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yep, heavy, and totally vertical, Dude. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and rain here as well. However, we actually needed a bit of rain. I never water my lawn and it was needing a bit of moisture.


----------



## MacDoc

Finally - windows open and reasonable air 23 degrees









Maybe a late night mcycle ride if it clears up. Still looking like rain.


----------



## SINC

A great evening at 22 and a cooling off that you can already feel. Likely down to about 10 tonight, so we can open the windows and sleep in comfort.


----------



## iJohnHenry

A/C is off, windows are open.

Sleep will come easy this night.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a light rain falling. Took my dogs out for a walk in Churchill Park. Very still and peaceful.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Go to bed Marc.

I'm sure you will have 8 "heaters", if you get cold in the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, too warm to have the doxies in bed with us. We sometimes have one or two if it is cold, or if it is VERY cold, then, that is a "three dog night".


----------



## MacDoc

Too cute.

It's been raining ALL night... :clap: Much nicer weather ahead








aq 

AQ in the green and dropping


----------



## Guest

go away, Dr Who's about to start!:clap:


----------



## SINC

We're at 13 on the way to 27 today and a good looking week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at nearly 1130AM, with lots of sunshine and no humidity. Had brunch out on the back deck. There is a slight breeze so the air is clean and there are no bugs to bother us.


----------



## MacDoc

Man are we getting a LOT of rain......a good 12 hours of it now and some of it very heavy. 20 and raining.


----------



## mrjimmy

No kidding. It can stop any time now....


----------



## MacDoc

Well better than the 50 year drought last year....I think the lakes can use it tho that was also a LOT of snow sover too.
Sticking at 20 and drizzling. Much lighter sky tho

Air clearing up too. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 1PM. Light clouds are drifting on in but it is still sunny, with no breeze off of the ocean.


----------



## John Pryor

18C headed to 26C. Going to need the sunscreen as I finish fixing the front walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and still mostly sunny. Was able to mow the lawn. A quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## SINC

23 at 11:21 and headed for 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

3PM and 20C, but the wind is shifting direction and coming in off of the ocean. That means fresh cooling air and the likelyhood of fog this evening.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and now raining again  - damn there was a lot of rain already - my hot tub filled up to overflowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just before 6PM. It is a quiet, pleasant Sunday evening.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dried up for a spell then came down in a deluge. Two hound soakings today. Completely drenched. Boy is he stinky!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, my dachshunds hate the rain, and being wirehaired doxies, I know all about "stinky hounds". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and reduced to a drizzle but IT IS STILL RAINING....

and of course I happen to be watching a movie where it's pouring...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, start building your ark.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is still raining, but it is cooler - though the humidity is quite sticky...


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, start building your ark.


It's not that, so much as having the urge to pee all the time. :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

I dub thee the Ontario monsoon of 2008  ...still raining and looking even darker on the horizon.

No mcycle for me this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Tropical Storm Bertha, which was downgraded from a hurricane Saturday evening, further dissipated on Sunday. On Sunday morning, the storm was centered about 670 miles east-northeast of Cape Race, Newfoundland, and was moving quickly into the northern Atlantic, the hurricane center said."

CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 11PM, with a bit of fog drifting in off of the North Atlantic.


----------



## MacDoc

Well it's about time....









20 and clearing and gorgeous air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MacDoc. Those are St.John's-like readings. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

16.5C and sunny at 9AM. A very quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

18 this morning on the way to 30 and a good looking week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 11AM on the way to 21C. A quiet Monday morning.


----------



## MacDoc

A watery sun is shining, 21 and damp.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and muggy tho breathable. Decent AQ - thin sun.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Similar weather here, humid but breathable, and the sky is "translucent" in that way peculiar to The Hammer.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some light rain.


----------



## MacDoc

25, muggy and some hard showers which very large drops - atmosphere is clearly unstable - proto - Tstorms. AQ still nicely green tho not super as it was last night.

Easy breathing tho.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and sunny - that must have been a last wave of muggly air going by.

Time for a cool tub in the sun


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain at nearly 5PM. MacDoc, this would be a fine time for a hot tub.


----------



## SINC

27 with a "feels like temp" of 32 and it's only 1:23. Yikes, it's gonna be hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

No hot tub for you, Sinc. A cooling mist would be more helpful.


----------



## MacDoc

Nicely refreshed from cool tub after that short muggy stretch - a/c off - windows wide - gentle sun.

Maybe a mcycle for errands. 24 now but much drier and comfortable - wish I had my camera at ready - couple of young robins drying off after the soaking were sprawling on the garage roof sunbathing rather flagrantly. 

Not sure if the back office will be drive enough for a summer reading session.


----------



## Dr.G.

God has smiled upon the GTA, MacDoc, bringing all of you a kinder and gentlier summer for the next month or so. Kudos.


----------



## fjnmusic

Smokin' hot in Sherwood Park/Edmonton area today. About 28ºC in the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and pouring rain.


----------



## SINC

Still 27 at nearly 8:00 p.m. 

A warm evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Well after a very brief clear sky....it's raining again. 
20 and damp. g'night.


----------



## MacDoc

The deluge returns.....19 and pouring..  enuff already


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a light rain. Hurricane C is on its way here after hitting NS.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Batten down the bitches. :lmao: 

Don't want one blowing away.


----------



## SINC

13 with thunder, lightening and rain. It's been that way all night. Huge boomers rolling through. A high of only 19 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I recall the thunderstorms in Calgary when I got married back in July, 1995. Man, they were loud claps of thunder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for your concern, iJH.

(For the Record: I think that iJH is referring to my dogs. He is a fine person and would not make disparaging remarks against women.)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I recall the thunderstorms in Calgary when I got married back in July, 1995. Man, they were loud claps of thunder.


Yep, that's the kind you recall that we've had for hours now. They shake the house they are so loud. The dog hides under the bed all the time this is going on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, but they don't compare to the ones I experienced down in Waycross, Georgia. The lightening hurt your eyes, and the thunder hurt your teeth.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for your concern, iJH.
> 
> (For the Record: I think that iJH is referring to my dogs. He is a fine person and would not make disparaging remarks against women.)


This is true, on all counts.  

Unless the woman is Lindsay Lohan. Then even a zepher might be risky. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Careful, iJH. The PC Thought Police are everywhere.

A bit of sunshine now and 18C.


----------



## MacDoc

20 or 24 depending on which report I choose  - feels more like the latter - high humidity a bit of sun - hanging in without a/c so far. AQ hanging in as well.


----------



## MacDoc

Quite intense thundershower but very brief. Hanging in around low 20s.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was quite a crazy storm here, I could hardly see the yachts outside this place. Once the rain slows down, I'll be able to make a dash for the car. Hopefully the rain rinsed the dirt off my car...


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a light drizzle at 535PM here in St.John's. A dull evening, with a hurricane a day away. The calm before the storm, so to speak.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and it's official.....GTA monsoon season....and counting...



> *Summer turning out to be wettest ever in GTA*
> 
> ADRIAN WYLD/THE CANADIAN PRESS
> Rain delays play at the Rogers Cup in Toronto on July 22. So far, it's been the wettest summer ever in the GTA. We're on track to beat a 28-year-old record if the amount of rain surpasses 271.5 milimetres by July 31.
> 
> Jul 22, 2008 07:26 PM
> 
> Mass amounts of rain in the GTA this summer are pouring into the record books, making this the wettest summer ever recorded at Pearson International Airport.
> 
> David Phillips, a senior climatologist for Environment Canada, says we have had the wettest summer to date, with 240.4 millimetres of rain falling in the months of June and July, well above the average of 148 millimetres for that same period.
> 
> Phillips said we're well on our way to breaking a 28-year-old record in which 271.5 millimetres fell between June 1 and July 31, 1980, mostly during the last week of July.
> 
> "If it turns out to be dry from now until the end of July, then no cigar again but ... we still could get rain today. We have rain in the forecast Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday," he said.
> 
> "We still have five days next week. I'm betting a few loonies that we're going to get more than an inch of rain for the rest of the month, which will give us the record that we need."
> 
> Earlier this afternoon a severe thunderstorm swept through the Greater Toronto Area, leaving behind a trail of chaos.
> 
> It is too soon to officially say how much rain fell in total today, but about 10 millimetres fell around Downsview, said Peter Kimbell, a warning preparedness meteorologist for Environment Canada.
> 
> Highways cameras showed heavy rains pelting the roads, making it difficult for drivers to see.
> 
> A car rolled over around 2 p.m. on the northbound lanes of Hwy. 410, just south of Derry Rd. in Mississauga. The car rolled into the ditch and the right lane was blocked for more than an hour. No serious injuries were reported, traffic in both directions slowed down to take a look, causing severe backups.
> 
> Another vehicle spun out of control just after 3 p.m. on Hwy. 427. That has been moved off to the side but drivers there are also slowing down to look.
> 
> Many traffic lights were knocked out all over the GTA and many Toronto and York Region roads were submerged underwater.
> 
> Manholes were reported to have been knocked out along Steeles Ave., between Bathurst St. and Bayview Ave. and there are reports that parts of Bayview Ave. underneath overpasses are underwater.
> 
> Phillips says the volume of rain the GTA has seen this summer is interesting given how last year was one of the driest summers on record.
> 
> We had a total of 88 mm of rain all summer last year. It's only July and Phillips says we've had almost three times that amount, which is great for gardeners.
> 
> "The city looks so green. It's lush. Trees aren't suffering. Gardens are prospering," Phillips said.
> 
> "Last year it looked ugly. Walking on grass was like walking on Rice Crispies."


----------



## Dr.G.

It beats a drought, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep and suspect we'll bust the record tonight- it's pouring big time all the way to Waterloo ( have driver enroute and he had to pull over - called client - it's pouring there too )










21 and pouring - sturm und drang too.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and drowning - big fat lightning flashes all around










US view


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy as we await Hurricane C.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and damp but nothing lurking on radar. Glorious air.


----------



## SINC

13 and overcast on the way to 21 with skies clearing this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain. Amazing how quiet things are all around here today.


----------



## MacDoc

Sticking at 19 and more rain forecast. That ark might look tempting.
Sure is a sweet air mass tho. 6!!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clearing skies and a refreshing ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

2 mm to go and 5 days left and it's thundering....



> As of 1 a.m. this morning, 269.8 millimetres of rain of had fallen on the city in June and July. That's just two millimetres short of the 28-year-old record of 271.5 millimetres that fell over the same period in 1980.


19 and WET!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, you are like me with winter snow, waiting to see if we can pass the 20 foot mark for snow from Nov. to May.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and thundering.

I guess part of it is 3 x the rain we had all of last year....only 88 mm a 50 year drought -- now we are at 270 mm and counting.


----------



## mrjimmy

Up in Kleinburg (north west GTA) earlier this afternoon and it was raining so heavily the roads were washing out. South of Steeles Ave., oddly dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a bit of sunshine at long last.


----------



## MacDoc

Almost live video of our going over the record....  click on to play.





18 and pouring.....


----------



## The Doug

A water funnel was confirmed in eastern MTL between the Old Port area and the South Shore at 1:15 this afternoon, and I see a severe storm watch posted on the Weather Canada website for my area up north.

LCN report on the water funnel here in French.


----------



## MacDoc

I can't even find a decent radar for your area - all seem down

closest was this










deep green is 2-4 inches of rain 

••

Now the sun is out 

BTW in that last video clip you can see how nice the Golden Elderberry bushes look :clap:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Same story here, *MrJ*.

Lost a nice old tree next door, but it shaded our Visitor parking area. (Welcome to Possum Lodge for 2+ hours - they're gone now, thankfully.) One less sound barrier to the highway that Durham Region calls a 'road'.  

Our underground garage flooded again, from storm water backing up from the street, through the sump system. Gotta put a check-valve on that line.

This happens about once a year here now. To much pavement, not enough grass.

I figure we had about 2" in one hour. Watching for reports from the Oshawa airport.


----------



## The Doug

I lifted a couple of shots of this afternoon's water spout from a local radio / news site.

Our storm warning has been lifted... now we're _only_ supposed to get 20 to 30 mm of rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

I saw a tornado like that in Waycross, Georgia ............ far from any water. Bon chance, mon ami. Stay dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and a chilly 13C at nearly 10PM.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and clearing and as nice a night as we've had this year.









went for a nice ride.

and it's official



> *Record rainfall dampens city's events*
> 
> LUCAS OLENIUK/TORONTO STAR
> 
> It’s official: *This is Toronto’s wettest summer since records started being kept in 1937.* And with thunderstorm warnings in effect in the GTA, the new record is likely to swamp the previous one.
> 
> ......
> 
> The strange thing, says Phillips, is that last summer the GTA had one of the driest summers on record, with only 88 millimetres.
> 
> Last winter, Toronto saw one of the heaviest snowfalls in the books, while snowmen suffered through one of the lowest snowfalls the year before.
> 
> *“It’s like something you would see once in a lifetime, and yet they’ve occurred in back-to-back years,” he said, adding that in 40 years in the business he has never seen anything like this.*
> 
> “We'll be breaking this record for the next 10 days,” Phillips said. “We won’t break this record for another 50 years.”


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmph 18 and .......raining  This isn't a Vancouver photo.










Toronto is Canada's soggiest city this year....
TheStar.com | GTA | Toronto is Canada's rainiest city ...gee wow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 13C at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, if it will make you feel any better, St.John's had a record setting 21 hours of sunshine in all of the month of June. Granted, most of those days were filled with light rain, drizzle and lots of fog, rather than the torrential rains the GTA has been getting.


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny morning at 12 and we're gonna double that temperature today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 18C at 1030AM. No humidity or any sort of a breeze. Going up to 22C, so that shall not be a problem. The birds are singing once again in the trees.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and for the moment not raining but black clouds to the east tho some blue sky peeking out of size large cu's to the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, your dark clouds to your east are headed our way, with cloudy conditions tomorrow, and rain on Sat/Sun/Mon.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and a seemingly stationary small thunderstorm parked over head.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and blue skies up above at nearly 5PM. Another nice BBQ night.


----------



## iJohnHenry

MacDoc said:


> 21 and a seemingly stationary small thunderstorm parked over head.


Yes, dodged that one, off and on, on my return flight from Pickering. Almost had hail at the outset.

Wonder when some real heat will return??


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at a bit before 8PM. A grand night to just sit outside and watch the sun set.


----------



## The Doug

Really unsettled sky over MTL all day - heavy, choppy, turbulent - but we only got a bit of drizzle.

On the home front, just after 7:00 p.m. tonight a really wild looking band of black clouds approached quickly from the west - they appeared threatening but nothing happened. What followed them, a strange hazy light grey mass, brought a torrential downpour that lasted a good twenty minutes. Boy did it come down. 

We have a severe thunderstorm watch in effect until 9:00 p.m. but the sky is mostly clear right now (the air feels cool and horribly clammy, yech). The Weather Canada website is probably due for a refresh...


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny morning, with 16C temps at just past 7AM. Going up to 27C today, with is VERY hot for us here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Perhaps today's rare occurrence of sunshine may help to fend off the moss that seems to be taking hold on the city.


----------



## SINC

A brisk 5 this morning here in the Wapiti campground in Jasper National Park. Crisp (and still dark) enough that I won't be taking any pictures for at least another half hour. But it will be a scorcher here today at 30.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and sunny at 930AM, going up to 27C this afternoon. With the humidity, we might go over 30C with the humidex. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at noon, and no humidex reading ................. yet.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and damp but sunny - back office is almost dry for an afternoon session


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with full sun and a hot 29C humidex reading. AQ is good, but there is not a breath of wind.


----------



## MacDoc

I'll see your 25 and raise it 3......hot sun, clear air but no a/c needed yet :clap: that sun however is high UV.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 30C humidex reading at 6PM. It is not really that hot, with a slight breeze coming from the west.


----------



## MacDoc

Split pot - we're also at 26 and I've ducked an a/c need :clap:

warmish but the hot sun is faded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 26C with a 30C humidex reading at 7PM. Tonight the windows stay open all night.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Except for fierce storms, my windows are open from the end of April 'till fall.

If it gets above 28, or 35 with humidity, then I close-up shop, and fire-up the A/C.

Marc, I suspect that you might have broken some records for July, when all is said and done.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, yes, we are headed to break the record for the hottest July since 1888, as well as the sunniest July. This on the heals of the coolest, wettest and least sunniest June in recorded history.

23C with a 26C humidex. I might have to find that little fan I brought with me from Georgia. I have used it about a dozen times since I came here to St.John's. The amazing thing is that there is no wind to speak of tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at midnight, with no humidex reading and a light breeze. Amazingly, our low for today was early this morning when it was 17C. And tomorrow, it is predicted that the temps might hit 28C with sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and glorious mcycle riding weather - went out for a bite and book buying binge...lucky the SWing holds a lot. - Might go out again it's so nice.

Mid to high 20s all next week - perfect summer weather. Be nice if we got back to daily summer thundershowers - indicative of clean air system.


----------



## mrjimmy

In a word: muggy!

Looks like a glorious week ahead for the GTA though. As far as daily thunderstorms, sure the air feels clean afterwards but it's short lived. Too many take away their mystique and make them drab and everyday.


----------



## SINC

8 in Jasper this morning on the way to a pleasant 27 with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading at 11AM. It is getting up to 28C with a record setting 37C humidex reading later this afternoon. With full sunshine out, people are being warned to stay in cool places if they can for part of the day. There is a nice wind out of the west, so the air is good, albeit warm, so AQ is not a factor. Still, for the end of July this is a VERY rare occurance here in St. John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

We're all going to die (sooner or later).

Quelle surprise, it's raining ... again.


----------



## MacDoc

Had a great 2 hour late night mcycle ride - perfect July evening with half moon to bang about escarpment country.
Surprised to wake up with thunder grumbling again....still very nice 23 and decent AQ.
Pretty soggy Canadian Open.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C and a 32C humidex reading at 1PM. Going out to water the garden with rain water that I saved up last week.


----------



## MacDoc

Pouring down buckets....muggy and 26. Back to a/c for me.


----------



## iJohnHenry

26ºC, feels like 33. 

Not quite enough for me to fire-up the A/C. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 32C humidex reading at 4PM. No AC to "fire up", but with the windows open the air is blowing through the house to cool things down.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thunderbolts and lightening, very very frightening.


----------



## MacDoc

indeed...

24 and unsettled.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and 30C humidex at 6PM. Looks like we too shall get some rain. Thunder and lightening is not common here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and clearing. Maybe another late night jaunt coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 1035PM, and if feels as if it shall rain soon. Still, it is a pleasant evening to sit outside and listen to the stillness of the night.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning in Jasper and headed to 21 with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 26C humidex reading, and it is not even 11AM yet. Still, the air is clean after last night's rain, all is green and fresh looking, and there is a nice breeze out of the west.


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly 16 last night....quickly climbed to 24 now heading to 27 quite the swing.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading. This sets a record for the most days with 20C+ air temps and 30C+ humidex readings. This breaks our record set last year. Seems like a pattern forming -- a record cool and wet June month followed by a record hot month of July. Global warming comes to St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and damp - anyone else notice an outbreak of house flies thanks to the wet weather????


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G - unusual for you....unheard of here....



> Iqaluit sweats in record heat wave
> Source: CBC News
> Posted: 07/23/08 10:30AM
> Filed Under: Canada
> 
> Summer heat that is fairly typical in other parts of Canada is a rare phenomenon in Iqaluit, which is in the middle of an Arctic heat wave.
> 
> *Residents say daytime temperatures consistently above 20 C have never been felt before in the Baffin Island region, where the Nunavut capital is located.
> 
> The mercury went up to a sizzling 26.8 C Monday, which Environment Canada said is the warmest reading on record for the city. Tuesday's daytime high was 23.1 C.*
> 
> "It's been very interesting and very warm for the last week or so," said Brian Proctor, a meteorologist with Environment Canada. "We have set record records in Iqaluit on Saturday, Sunday and Monday."
> 
> The previous heat record was set on July 29, 2003, when the temperature went up to 26.1 C.
> 
> Forecasters are calling for a daytime high Wednesday of 21 C and an evening low of 9 C.
> 
> *Normal temperatures for this time of year are 12 C during the day and 4 C at night.*
> 
> Proctor said the soaring temperatures are due to high pressure systems in Ontario and Quebec, as well as wind blowing from the northwest.
> 
> Unlike in the winter months, Proctor said, winds from the northwest blow in hot air in the summer.
> 
> Environment Canada is expecting similar temperatures to continue into the weekend.


Baffin Island!!!!


----------



## SINC

19 in Jasper with a real downpour. So heavy it obscures the mountains and has knocked out the satellite TV.


----------



## Dr.G.

Baffin Island!!!! Amazing. Another sign of global warming.


----------



## iJohnHenry

27, feels like 30, here.

But sitting in my nature suit, with the windows open, is just fine with me.

(Don't worry, I cover-up when I go near a window, or out on the balcony to watch the latest siren go bye.

:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with 26C humidex readings at just past 7PM. We had a brief rain shower about 45 minutes ago, and, taking a page out of iJH's playbook, I stripped down to "my nature suit" and enjoyed sitting out on my back deck in the warm rain. I was refreshing and very "back to nature". My back deck is rather secluded, so I shall not cause any scandal here in St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

It's a good thing the wife is away.

They always spoil a nature-moment like that.

:heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G.

True, iJH. She is in Fredericton, NB, and my dogs could not care in the least how I dress. Just so long as I feed them twice a day, they are happy.


----------



## MacDoc

My nightly skinny dip in the hot tub is due soon as sun sets- I also like it in the rain.

Grey and 19 - clearing a bit. maybe a bike night. :clap: since I'm well napped.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with no humidex ............... at long last.


----------



## John Pryor

Last day of holidays and we just had a massive hail storm. my garden is all but wiped out and the flowers in the pots in front have lost their pettles. XX)


----------



## iJohnHenry

Was you car under cover?? 

This storm is causing a lot of "dent" sales at dealerships in Pickering.


----------



## Dr.G.

JP, sorry to hear of your loss. As a gardener, I know what that feeling is like. I could never make it as a farmer and watch my cash-crop be destroyed. They possess a strength that I do not.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading and it is only 11AM. Going to be another hot an humid day here in St.John's.


----------



## iJohnHenry

24ºC with a 30ºC humidex reading for us.

No need for A/C again today. 

Marc, Option+zero for the degree sign. (In Leopard, anyway).


----------



## SINC

11 with light rain on the way to 21 as we leave Jasper this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"No need for A/C again today." Big need for A/C today ............. no A/C anywhere in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading. After suffering through the coolest June in history, with the least number of hours of sunshine and the fewest days over 10C, we are now going through the hottest July, with the most days of 20C+ air temps and 30C+ humidex readings. Strange weather here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Got hot real quick with the strong sun tho it's gorgeous outside. 26 down from 27 and super nice air. Had a perfect summer hammock read.

Mcycle ride tonight fer sure. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at nearly 1030PM. A slight breeze makes it nice to sit out on the back deck and watch the stars.


----------



## SINC

13 and sunny on the way to 27 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C again at 10AM, with a 26C humidex reading. Some sun and a bit of a breeze keeps things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 31C humidex reading. This sort of weather is very atypical for late July.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and 30C humidex readings at just past 5PM. Things are, sort of, cooling off a bit.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and heading up and up all week to 32....


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 11PM, and not a breath of moving air. Feels like when I was in Waycross, Georgia, only 15C+ cooler.


----------



## SINC

Still 26 at 8:00 p.m., a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach midnight. All is still ............... very still.


----------



## MacDoc

22 - nice night for a right. Saw a possum running across the road and got side swiped by a size large moth.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cloudy and mu-hu-ggy.

Who knows what aquatic delights this day will bring.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling at 915AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

15 in the pouring rain this morning and headed up to just 19.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and pouring rain and the doves are nesting again 

Looks like we will break the all time record for rain.



> Weatherman prays for rain (not really, but record's close)
> 
> Jul 28, 2008 06:16 PM
> 
> Jackson Hayes
> Staff Reporter
> 
> David Phillips of Environment Canada has his fingers crossed for rain.
> 
> The senior climatologist is not a weather masochist — he just wants to see another record set.
> 
> According to Phillips, the city is teetering on the verge of the wettest July ever with rain totals sitting just 0.1mm away from breaking the mark set in 1980.
> 
> "It's like a hanging chad away from tying and then breaking the record," said Phillips.
> 
> With three days remaining in the month, rainfall totals for July sit at 182.2 mm, just a hair shy of the 182.3mm record set 28 years ago.
> 
> And though Phillips' forecast for the waning days of July call for wall-to-wall sun, he is betting the chance of showers on Wednesday might nudge the total over the edge.
> 
> "There's a 60 per cent chance of showers or a thunderstorm... I carry an umbrella when it's 60 per cent and we don't need a lot," he said.
> 
> This year has already been one for the books as numerous weather totals including hours of thunderstorms, number of thunderstorms, total precipitation and wettest months have eclipsed 2007 and some all-time totals.
> 
> Phillips says that even with five months left in the year, 2008 has already bested the total for precipitation (snow and rain) than all of the 2007.
> 
> Environment Canada's records from 2008 indicate 643.4mm of precipitation has fallen at the department's official weather station at Person airport between Jan. 1 and July 27. That number is double the amount recorded at the same time last year and more than all of 2007.


We've had more than the .1 mm in this thunderstorm this morning and it's coming down hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light drizzle at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Environment Canada's records from 2008 indicate 643.4mm of precipitation has fallen at the department's official weather station at Person airport between Jan. 1 and July 27."

From Nov.2000 to June, 2001, St. John's received 635cm of snow. 643.4mm of rain is over 2 feet of rain. 635cm of snow is over 21 feet of snow.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a couple of degrees to 13 in the rain. Might not make that high of 19.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

23 and raining.

Love it.  

Area farmers are praying for some dry weather, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and the rain has stopped. All is clean and fresh and green.


----------



## MacDoc

> "Environment Canada's records from 2008 indicate 643.4mm of precipitation has fallen at the department's official weather station at Person airport between Jan. 1 and July 27."
> 
> From Nov.2000 to June, 2001, St. John's received 635cm of snow. 643.4mm of rain is over 2 feet of rain. 635cm of snow is over 21 feet of snow.


643.4 mm of rain would equal 21.3 feet of snow..  Deluges of a different nature. 

26 - AQ wavering....muggy - looks like more rain.


----------



## Sitting Bull

12 and still raining.
I don't mind only got a couple of hrs of work in


----------



## iJohnHenry

I was in Bowmanville this afternoon, and they had 2 hours of a good rain.

That would be a lot of snow, anywhere.

July27th?? Piffle. We are well past that now. And who knows what tomorrow will bring?? The Shadow knows.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Sure has not been much of a sumer here in Edmonton. Been very difficult to string more than one or two nice days in a row. Now sumer is almost over


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

"643.4 mm of rain would equal 21.3 feet of snow.. Deluges of a different nature." True, MacDoc. An inch of rain is the same as a foot of snow. The amazing thing is that there are rainstorms that hit St.John's in Jan. and Feb. and I say that while it makes the snow soft, which then freezes, it could be coming down as more wet snow.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well another cool start to the day.
Temperature at the International airport this morning is 5 degrees. just a little cool for the end of July. eh! 8 degrees at the house. I wonder if we will get to 20 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C this morning, under cloudy skies. I think that our days of 20C+ temps are over for another year. Still, this has been the hottest July in recorded history.


----------



## MacDoc

Already at a muggy 22 with projected of 26 which I DO NOT BELIEVE.
Good AQ but I think a lot of particulate so my eyes feel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 20C as we approach 1PM. After last night's thunder and lightening storm (very rare for St.John's) and pouring rain, the air is very clean with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I agree with muggy.

And dead air. Not a zephyr.

I had to fire-up the a/c, and it's below my usual tolerance level.


----------



## The Doug

Another day, another severe thunderstorm watch in effect for MTL.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light rain falling. Very calm and very quiet .............. and very green all around me.


----------



## iJohnHenry

The Doug said:


> Another day, another severe thunderstorm watch in effect for MTL.


Yeah, and it's *still* July.

Let's set a record that will take 40 days and nights to break.

:lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous night. Kid and I banged around on our mcycles on the few twisty roads in Mississauga for an hour tonight then hit our fav Middle East foodery for a late pig out.
18 now and just lovely. Upper 20s coming up for the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the fog is lifting. Another quiet day here in St.John's. Summer is over, with no days predicted to be 20C+. Still, we set a record for the hottest July on record. Now, as Fall is just about upon us, we must prepare for winter. Such is the cycle of Life.


----------



## MacDoc

A muggy 26 - high 20s all weekend. Greyish but surprising clean AQ :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a foggy mist. It is actually refreshing since it is not cold and there is no wind.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Lovely afternoon for a drive.  

Had to take someone home to Cobourg. He fell though the "cracks". :lmao: 

Then I run into the back-end of this!!

No matter. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and still a foggy mist and light drizzle.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and very nice aq tho it's damp. 
Anyone still heading east on the 401 late get off before Harmony Road - it's STILL closed with a major accident ( 3 hours and counting )


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy. The fog and mist have lifted, so all is quiet except for the chirpping of the birds in the trees.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and sunny - perfect day so far


----------



## SINC

9 this morning in Camrose on the way to 21 today, but the gale force winds continue relentlessly for the fourth consecutive day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and still cloudy. No rain, drizzle or fog, and a gently breeze coming off of the ocean.


----------



## The Doug

_Yowsa_ what a torrential downpour late this afternoon - we've had a lot of heavy rain over the past while but this was the worst by far.   

It was coming down so hard that the top of our driveway accumulated about 4" of water in no time - which I promptly dispatched with a submersible pump. I'm so glad I bought that thing a couple of years ago _just in case_. The basement is dry thank goodness, and there's hardly anything in the sump pit, thank goodness again. 

I heard that some stretches of highway in and around MTL have been closed due to flooding...


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light drizzle as the fog starts to roll in off of the Atlantic Ocean. Still, the air is fresh and the drizzle actually feels nice on the skin.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 23 with excellent AQ. Feels cooler after somewhat muggy and damp earlier - Tstrom cured that nicely.
Maybe a midnight mcycle tour again.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 19 in Camrose this morning, with more wind for the 5th day in a row. Enough already.


----------



## mrjimmy

A perfect summer's day out there! Sunny, warm, a few clouds in the sky. A nice light breeze.

Aaahh.....


----------



## Dr.G.

16C here in St.John's at just before 2PM. A quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

Another thirty-minute monsoon just ended. Not as bad as yesterday, but dang that's a lot of water. I think we'll see a few more downpours like this as the day progresses. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

25 but does not feel hot - gorgeous summer day. Excellent AQ


----------



## iJohnHenry

I concur, a rare commodity.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light drizzle this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

21 just back from a long round trip to Ottawa. Lovely day and evening crowned by a spectacular view of the Milky Way along HWY 7 West of Ottawa - no light pollution and crisp air.
'Course then I neared Toronto


----------



## SINC

A warm 16 on the way to 25 in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and falling in a Tstorm. Now 21 and grey


----------



## SINC

We're half way to our high of 28 in the sun at 14 this morning. It's shaping up to be a great day.


----------



## MacDoc

:clap:

17 and sweeeeeet air. Had some rain over night.


----------



## SINC

18 this morning on the way to 31 today in the sunshine. That's a bit too hot for me.


----------



## MacDoc

Ontario monsoon continues unabated- absolutely pouring. 21 degree.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 16C here in St.John's at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

29 at 2:10 on the way to 31.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and the Ontario monsoon season is in full swing.....it's pouring.....again. 
Wonder how many records we are going to bust.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of sun at 10AM. No records set today, just a quiet Regatta Day morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

17 this morning on the way to another scorcher at 31.


----------



## The Doug

Raining *again*. tptptptp


----------



## iJohnHenry

Yes, we also had 2 or 3 'sessions' again today.

But ... the grass is not the usual brown/burnt/gasping, as is the norm for August.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a beautiful sunset forming.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Hit 34 here today.: Unbelievable :eek


----------



## SINC

And it is still 28 in St. Albert at 10:34 p.m.


----------



## The Doug

_*WHAT?!*_ 

Clear blue sky this morning, 13 degrees. :clap: 

Slight chance of showers this afternoon. Showers or rain in the forecast from tomorrow through the middle of next week. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

20 this morning on the way to another day of baking at 32. We hit 34 yesterday.


----------



## MacDoc

The deluge continues....hot tub overflowing for the fourth time this year.. that's 24" or so.  16 and sturm und drang.


----------



## EvanPitts

Raining like crazy, with a pretty good flood in the middle of the road. And I have to venture out in this for a paper and milk!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## The Doug

It clouded over mid-morning, but the clouds moved along and this afternoon has been mostly sunny. Glorious.


----------



## iJohnHenry

I was hoping to stagger out for a pizza, but rain has postponed that event. :lmao:


----------



## SINC

I'm hiding out with a cold one in the A/C motor home on the back forty for good reason:


----------



## iJohnHenry

No A/C in the house, I assume??

Is 34ºC, from yesterday, the true reading, or the humidex??


----------



## SINC

The humidex here hardly makes 2 degrees difference, but we were told it hit 34 at the muni airport, about 6 km from my house,

And no, no A/C in the house. Not worth the expense when you only use it a few times a year and the motor home spans the gap.


----------



## SINC

We're off to a great start today and all week long:


----------



## MacDoc

13 and there is this strange round yellow thing in the sky.


----------



## iJohnHenry

14, and off and on Sun here.

And I'm wearing socks. Cool in there, but windows still open.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light drizzle. This is all we have had for the month of August. It might be until late this week before we get a bit of sun. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada

Rain every day until at least Friday. That is two weeks with less than 1 hour of sun.


----------



## MacDoc

Looks like a nice week coming up for us.
Mid to upper 20s and more sun than rain...:clap: a Gorgous 18 just now- strong sun and pristine air.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and clean air, but no sun. Maybe on Sat. we are being told. Have not seen any real strong sun since July 30th.


----------



## MacDoc

Right on time - pouring and 22.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle on time ................ no .............. wait ................. it has not really stopped in the past few days, so it is not on time.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and a beautiful night. half moon - time to get out on a late night ride. :clap: Sweet mid 20s week coming up and Dr. G level air out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to thick fog ........... which will be followed by more drizzle ................. tomorrow we might just get rain and a thunderstorm .................. maybe sun by Sunday ................. we hope. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 19 in light rain in Swift Current SK. this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a thick fog has been drifting in all morning. It is now nearly 1PM and I can hardly see my neighbor's house across the street.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and a bit muggy - getting ready for our afternoon monsoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the fog has been replaced by a steady rainfall.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Bah, and bah again I say.

A beautiful day today. Par-excellence.

Brilliant.

Author, author!!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and our steady rainfall has turned into an hour-long downpour.


----------



## SINC

14 in light rain this morning in Swift Current as we prepare to leave for Regina where the high will be 18 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 1030AM, and a 27C humidex reading, with a thunderstorm forecast. We had one in July, so another one in the same summer would be quite rare here in St.John's. One thunderstorm every five years is our average.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading ............... even a bit of sunshine at 1PM. People are stumbling about, in that this is the first real sun we have had since July 30th.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and thunderstorming - topping off those records....


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex and thunderstorms are just north of St.John's. However, the sun is now gone after only about 30 minutes of sunshine. So far, in the month of Aug., we have had just over one hour of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 32C humidex reading. Hot and sticky.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and superb AQ for a business day - 6 !!!
Continues to rain - heavy at times....supposed to go almost of the day.


----------



## SINC

Currently 20 in Regina with a huge black cloud looming in the northwest. Looks dangerous even. Winds are just starting to kick into high gear. We'll get hit in the next half hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no clouds overhead -- the first time that has happened since late July. A nice wind is blowing away all of our clouds and humidity. Finally!!!!


----------



## iJohnHenry

Rain this morning, but clearing and very nice for this afternoon's drives.

No complaints here ............... today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 18C with no rain, drizzle, for or even clouds in the sky. A near full moon is overhead. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

13 with light rain here in Regina. Showers this morning clearing and a high of 21 this afternoon.


----------



## iJohnHenry

*MORE* freakin' rain just started, thank you very much.  

But, I'm done for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C. Just finished mowing the lawn that was ankle high since it was last mowed in late July.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Find any missing Doxies??

You could have made a nice maze for them to play in. :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - I heard this swack swack - what the hell - humongous drops of rain tho the sun is shining - some serious thermals up there  22 and confused.

Okay thunder bump too - guess it's going to actually rain - damn left the scooter out. No wonder I have a headache.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a heavy rainfall warning out for St.John's, with 2 inches of rain forecast for overnight.


----------



## MacDoc

Heads up Toronto - a nasty heading your way  21 and to about storm big time.


----------



## iJohnHenry

2"!!!!  

I hope you have at least a 5º slope, for run-off, Marc.


Nah, Mr & Mrs Sauga, and points West. Not T.O.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and our usual afternoon deluge underway 

sure is keeping the air clean.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, it stopped raining an hour ago. We had 3 inches from midnight until about 3PM. Our cul-de-sac has a bit of an incline, so the rain just goes down the street.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 14 - Pleides appearance marks fall approaching....clear night. Remarkable air - 








looks like a gorgeous weekend coming.:clap:


----------



## SINC

A pleasant warm morning at 15 under clear skies and calm winds. A high of 27 here in Whitewood SK for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 18C at just past 9AM here in St.John's. A light ocean breeze helps the AQ to be refreshing and clean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C as we approach 4PM. An ocean breeze keeps any hint of humidity away, and keeps the air clean.


----------



## MacDoc

Big jump to 25 and a tad muggy ( wonder why given all the rain  ).
Still looking rainish.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we have loads of clean ocean air here in St.John's .............. we could send some your way.


----------



## MacDoc

More wet we don't need. ...AQ is still in the green but lots of humidity with the fast temperature jump.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same thing here, MacDoc. Our winds shifted from off of the ocean to due west. Our current temps are still 23C but the humidex is up to 26C.


----------



## MacDoc

Nicer ( dryer ) now - AQ has improved 25 degrees and a lovely summer afternoon.
Want to go out - want to watch the Olympics .....urk urk....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, fight the urge and go outside and have a nice walk.


----------



## SINC

15 and clear in Whitewood this morning on the way to 29 today. We're on the move west to the Qu'appelle river valley where it will be 32 today.

The QU'APPELLE RIVER "Great Canadian Rivers"


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## MacDoc

22 at 10.30 - AQ still decent but it feels muggy. On the way to 26 - mixed sun and cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of sun coming through just now.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and cooking - had to hit the a/c  Hot looking sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 9PM and very windy, but it is pushing the clouds out to sea and we shall have 23C and sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Still 29 in Whitewood. Waaaaaay too hot.


----------



## mrjimmy

Warm and muggy tonight in Toronto. Kinda of nice actually. This is the way summer is supposed to feel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C with a nice ocean breeze at just past 9AM. A great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

19 on the way to 30 again in Whitewood. We leave here today for sure.


----------



## iJohnHenry

A/C is on, with indications of a +35ºC humidex. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A glorious day here at just before noon. 21C, lots of sunshine and an ocean breeze to keep the humidity down and the air pure.


----------



## MacDoc

28 with a summer thunderstorm in progress.  ..and the record keeps creeping up.

Hot tub was set at 102 reached 107 - -strong morning sun


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine, 22C at just past 5PM. Great day all around.


----------



## MacDoc

Nassssssty......wicked wind and rain - sturm und drang..... 25 and pouring.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light breeze at 1038PM. A beautiful night.


----------



## imactheknife

yippeee more rain....at least it was Hot today! I was in Kingston for the first time ever....was very nice....I could live there..


----------



## MacDoc

Might as well stay up and watch the Olympics -gonna be a noisy night.....pity those driving the 401.....21 and wet.....about to get much wetter.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and lots of sunshine and a little ocean breeze at 11AM. A great day brewing since there is no humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at noon but a 28C humidex reading. The wind shifted and is now coming from the west/south west


----------



## SINC

Echo Lake Provincial Park near Fort Qu'Appelle, SK., 26 degrees on the shady side of our motor home at 10:00 a.m. and headed to 33 today. Nice breeze though.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 530PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and a gorgeous day.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 1020PM, and the end of a gorgeous day.


----------



## SINC

Still 26 at nearly 10:00 p.m.

It's gonna be a hot sleep tonight.

Windows wide open and the smell of campfires burning is nearly choking. Geez, 26 and people are burning wood?


----------



## The Doug

Aahh...


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and the overnight rain has stopped, with some sun predicted for this afternoon. Then, a sunny and hot weekend starting tomorrow. The end of summer ............ but it will be appreciated.


----------



## SINC

20 under heavy cloud and headed up to 31 here in Fort Qu'Appelle. We depart this morning for Saskatoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, not sure if Saskatoon will be any cooler. They set a record for high temps yesterday. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 1030PM, but a great forecast ahead of us. It's almost too good to be true.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

15 and crisp air - deep in the blue AQ :clap: Hot tub time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing weather today and through the weekend. This can only be caused by the Fay, the hurricane parked along the Florida coast.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## iJohnHenry

Just like a woman, can't make up her mind, and takes forever to get ready to go some where.


----------



## SINC

18 this morning in the sunshine in Saskatoon on the way to 22 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear and 15C as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly 8 here in Battleford with 30 km winds from the NE. We're headed for warmer temps in AB today.

If you think fall hasn't hit Battleford, SK. take a look:


----------



## MacDoc

22 and muggy


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with lots of sun and a nice ocean breeze. A glorious day.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and a beautiful ocean breeze coming through the open windows as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning as we approach 10AM with lots of sunshine, a light ocean breeze and 20C.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 23 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fine day, Sinc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 24C with a 27C humidex reading, but a nice breeze is coming off of the ocean to make things feel just right.


----------



## MacDoc

Wo - 26 at 10 pm  -a real August summer night. Bring on the fireflies.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C just before midnight. A rust colored moon rising out of the east.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 15, about half way to our high of 29 today. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

A warm 21 already - marginal AQ


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 9AM with a nice ocean breeze. Going to be hot today with temps in the mid-20s. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

23 at 9 am heading to 29 - dog days of August :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Really humid this a.m. walking the pooch. Get the long walks in early before the sweat drenched afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just past 11AM, but a great ocean breeze is keeping things really nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

24.5C just after 5PM, but with a 28C humidex reading. However, the wind is over 50kp/h and from the west, so that means it is strong and dry.


----------



## SINC

24 at 2:00 and headed for 29. Nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C here as well, Sinc. Wind out of the west still ........... all the way from Alberta ............... but it must have bypassed the GTA since it is clean and fresh.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and muggy air gone - AQ in the gren - a/c off - lovely evening read in the hammock until dark, nice mcycle ride :clap: all in all a wonderful summer day....including a spectacular end to the Olympics.
They sure know how to party.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night, 17C with a light breeze, and loads of stars visible.


----------



## SINC

A warm, calm morning at 17 with sunny skies in the forecast. Oddly, the weatherman is calling for a high of only 18, a single degree warmer. I think he's out to lunch on this call. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and it is not even 9AM yet. Still, we shall get some sun and a high of 25C if our weather forecast is not "out to lunch". We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Feels a bit like Autumn's first kiss out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, keep this cool weather on your side of PQ, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Sterling AQ this morning - excellent sleeping weather - 13 going to low 20s - looks the same all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I would say you could send your great AQ over to us here in St.John's, but I think we have it better here re the quality of our air. So, send over some of those nice temps. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C at 5PM, but the humidex is now 31C. Summer goes out with a bang here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 27C humidex reading at just past 10PM. Watching the Democratic convention on CNN.com while I am sitting out on my back deck to stay cool with my iBook, wi-fi and some cold ice tea.


----------



## SINC

21 here as well with a light, but steady rain falling. As I sit in the motor home with the screen door and windows open, the smell of the fresh rain is a thing of beauty indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C here as well with a breeze moving through the leaves on the trees, the windows open, and the smell of the fresh air ............. that too is "a thing of beauty indeed."


----------



## SINC

Another nice morning at 12 on the way to a perfect 21 in the sunshine with rain later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 10AM, with some clouds and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C at 1040PM.


----------



## MacDoc

A crisp 18 - clear air and sky. The healthiest summer I can recall in a long time.....almost no smog days. More please.


----------



## SINC

7 and a high of only 18 under clear skies today. That cold front is massive and will linger for a few more days.


----------



## iJohnHenry

12, and Sun, heading to 23.

I'll take it. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain overnight has given way to 20C temps and some sun at just after noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 9PM, with a light ocean breeze out of the northeast.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to 19 with showers. We really do need the moisture though.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with some sun this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Might see some Fay remnants here today, but nothing yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 6PM. Fay would bring us warmer weather should she come our way.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and wet looking. Nice weekend and week coming up tho - high 20s :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool day of rain and 13C temps. Great day to work inside.


----------



## SINC

9 and a high of 19 with showers today and a lot cooler for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with lots of fog at 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Only 7 this morning on the way to a rather chilly 13, far below normal for this time of year. Must be global warming is it?


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just before noon. Sinc, if you want the effects of global warming, come to St.John's in June and you will think that you are back home in March.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Looks like 5 days of sunny, mid-20's weather for the COTU, and Shwa too.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy here, but a storm is brewing I think.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and sunny and the AQ is not too bad :clap:


----------



## SINC

Only 7 and struggling to make 12 with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of sun and a beautiful ocean breeze. Having coffee out on my back deck and writing this on my iBook.


----------



## Niteshooter

Dr.G. said:


> 18C with a bit of sun and a beautiful ocean breeze. Having coffee out on my back deck and writing this on my iBook.


Sigh, brings back a fond memory from St John's. Sitting on a friends deck overlooking the narrows, he was renting the second half of a house out on the battery that had a deck connecting the two houses so you could sit outside and enjoy a marvelous view.

Here in Toronto it's visually depressing...

Cheers.

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Kevin, it is a fine sunny afternoon here in St.John's. When I first came to St.John's back in 1977, I lived for a couple of years in Devon Row, that red brick house near the old Hotel Newfoundland that survived the great fire of 1892. I was up on the third floor and had a great view of the Narrows and the folks living in The Battery. Now those are hardy folks. 
St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Niteshooter

Hi Dr G, Devon Row rings a bell. It's been a few years since I've had the pleasure of staying out there, too long come to think of it.

My friend Ray moved around a lot and I think at one time lived on that street or it might have been Devon Place? Hmmm then water street and finally out on the Battery. I think Chris still owns the house on Outer Battery road, it was green with twin houses connected in the middle by a deck on the second floor. 

I remember it being real cold when I was out there one winter, but then that was normal.... we were out on some hilltop outside of St John's couldn't shut the car off or it will freeze solid. Think the photo wound up on the cover of the phone book...

But still my favourite part of North America.

Last time we were out there was for my brother in-laws wedding in Grand Falls a few years ago.

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Kevin, Devon Place is a cul-de-sac. Devon Row is a block of four brick houses all together, next to Devon House on Duckworth Street. I was in #1, right next to Devon House, and up on the third floor with a great view of the Narrows.

St Johns Walking Tour: Duckworth Street


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 27C humidex reading here at 245PM. This might be our last gasp of Summer. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and a lovely day = strong sun chased me back inside. I'll hit the hammock again later for a read and snooze. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light breeze now blowing off of the ocean. A pleasant night.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and a a good night for a mcycle ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 10PM and a nice night to look up at the stars.


----------



## SINC

14 at nearly 7:30 with a forecast low of 4 tonight, but also with a risk of frost in the outlying regions around Edmonton. That of course, would be us.


----------



## Niteshooter

Thanks for the walking tour Dr G, it even started out with our favorite pub! Is the Duke still the media hang out in St John's? Come to think of it I don't think I've ever been to another pub in St John's..... hmmm.

Now I'm really homesick....

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Kevin, The Duke of Duckworth is now the hangout for the arts/academic types. CBC Radio has moved to the CBC TV building on Prince Philip Drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 1AM, with a bit of fog rolling in from off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy at just past 9AM. A very quiet Labor Day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Just 2 here this morning on the way to 16 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 11AM with no sun in sight. It looks and feels like rain, but one never can tell here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

20 heading to 26 with a glorious week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 10PM, with the fog lifting.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and very nice air at 10 pm I think another late night jaunt is coming up tho a bit sore from 2 hours last night.
Still summer nights are getting few.


----------



## Niteshooter

Thanks Dr G, I had heard that they were moving CBC radio that's too bad it was a great building and close to the Duke. 

Btw you would have had a fantastic view from your old location. Another spot I used to like to visit was the Bowrings cafeteria which overlooked the harbor but I know the store closed a long time ago.

I had posted up a pic in the photography thread but I don't think you came across it so if it's all right I'll drop it on here as well. It's sort of weather related...










Sorry to keep hijacking the thread.

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C this morning at 8AM.. Would not be able to see Cabot Tower atop of Signal Hill this morning as the fog keeps rolling in.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog surrounding Signal Hill.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G., in Toronto that would be referred to as 'haze'. A charming summer-esque way of saying pollution.

The first 'unofficial' day of fall feels much like the last 'unofficial' day of summer. Glorious, clear and warm. Where were you the last 3 months?


----------



## SINC

Only 5 this morning on the way to 18 today, but sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrjimmy, that is pure St.John's fog. My wife is from Calgary, where it is very dry, and she would notice that after we drove up to the top of Signal Hill and just walk about the fog, her face would feel softer as if she just had a facial. I hate the snow of St. John's, but love the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the fog is slowly lifting at 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently 11 with rain and not far off our high today of a cool 13.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 930AM as the fog is finally lifting. Feels balmy outside with no breeze or wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading. It was this hot in early July when we set record heat records. This reading shatters anything for September here in St.John's as we are the hot spot in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Stuck at 11, just like it was when I arose at 4:45 this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

33C with the humidex at 2PM. The last gasp of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 31C humidex reading at 5PM. This is unheard of for early August, let alone early September. Still, the sun is out, and the air is humid, but MacDoc's AQ index shows a good reading for St.John's. So, it is a warm but enjoyable evening for a BBQ.


----------



## mrjimmy

We are 30˚here and with the humidity...HOT. Where was this July weather in July? I agree about the BBQ Dr.G. I think that and an ice cold Corona are going to become the plan. A late walk for the hound as well. He hates the humidity. He just lies down and looks at me as if to say, 'Back to the air-con damnit!'.

Summer better late than never.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, I left part of my back garden to grow naturally. The plants there are a few feet high, and my doxies go there during the heat of the day to lie down. 

Currently 23C with a 29C humidex reading, but there is a breeze now so it feels great.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Marc, that is called crop rotation, and farmers have been using that technique for ages to replenish the soil.

They usually have at least one large area fallow for a year, to allow it to recover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting, John. I don't rotate my "crops", just let an area of the garden grow naturally. Since I don't use any sorts of pesticides or fertilizers, the doxies run about, and actually leave what looks like "crop circles" in their wake.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no humidex readings and a slight breeze. A grand night to be stargazing.


----------



## Niteshooter

Thanks for posting up the fog pic Dr G. I like photographing in that type of weather....

Re haze in Toronto, I think that's actually photochemical *smog*, everytime I fly back to Toronto we have to pass through this brown layer of crud, was looking back to the city today from home and can see the yellow brown layer.

Sounds like you folks have some dandy weather out there in Newfoundland today.

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Kevin, I love walking about in the fog, especially thick fog early on a Sunday morning when there is little traffic. Or, late at night on a Sunday, when it is like a 30's movie set in London. 

Tonight, it is 18C and a great night to sit outside and look up at all of the stars.


----------



## MacDoc

Somebody slipped a Gustav band in my backyard....wow what a deluge outside. 22 down from 29 a couple hours ago and absolutely torrential.


----------



## mrjimmy

Missed the Gustavian deluge. Wonder if it hit the core?

Still beautiful out with the hound at 6:45. Not as much heat behind the humidity though. Is our summer streak coming to an end? Would Indian Summer care to take over now? Until say....._ March? _


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 9AM, with the sun trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## SINC

A cool start to the day at 5 on the way to 17 in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 11AM and it looks as if we are in for some rain. It is very dark outside.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah that was weird - a lovely 19 just now- from the radar looks like KW got nailed too last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is starting to fall now at noon.


----------



## SINC

7 on the way to 16 with rain today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at just before noon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, 17C with no wind and the sun is just starting to set.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heads up, Toronto. Lots of rain, when it gets cold, turns to snow.

YouTube - Special Report: Snow in Toronto


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch out Sinc, cold is coming your way.

YouTube - This hour has 22 minutes: Weather in canada


----------



## Dr.G.

No one else is getting away without some pain .............. other than Vancouver/Victoria.

YouTube - 22 Minutes Weather


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, just over 15C at just past 8PM.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and soft rain bands - the end of Gustav wafting by. Went out shopping on the scooter - was kinda nice.

Dr. G - Hanna has a beady eye on you .....


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 10AM with lots of sunshine, no humidity and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G - Hanna has a beady eye on you." Yes, MacDoc, she is expected to hit us on Monday with some wind and rain.


----------



## SINC

4 here in the Pembina River gorge this morning with cloud and showers in the making for the rest of the day and a high of only 15.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay warm and dry, Sinc.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dark and rainy out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and still very sunny here at nearly noon in St.John's. This somewhat makes up for the 1 hour and 45 minutes of real sunshine that we had in the entire month of June.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 730PM. Just finished mowing the lawn so I am relaxing with a beer, my iBook and wifi on the back deck as the sun sets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc warning ............. Sinc warning ............

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
3:33 PM MDT Saturday 6 September 2008
Frost warning for
City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park issued 

Patchy frost is expected over many areas of northeastern Alberta tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 17C, but still a pleasant night.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and clear - debating night ride...... - summer flees


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, MacDoc, how true.


----------



## mrjimmy

Very autumnal last night. Sitting in a friend's backyard with a jacket on. Our glorious seasons just like clockwork. 

This morning? Just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy at just past 11AM. Breezy still as Hanna moves our way.


----------



## SINC

5 in Pembina River Park this morning and on the way to 18 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frost overnight in St.Albert, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C here at 1230PM.


----------



## MacDoc

Must be Hanna wafting southern air. 
15 and rain and looking like lots more.


----------



## MacDoc

Quick there's there's SUN!!!!!  - 16 and sunny finally - damn is it soggy out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with lots of rain one minutes and then drizzle the next.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 16 but lovely sun late in the day - got my rather long and somewhat chilly ride in and an excellent meal as a midway treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and pouring rain coming straight down.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had so much snow this winter, and such a wet Spring and Summer, that nowhere in NL was there a major or even a minor forest fire.


----------



## Ottawaman

Dr.G. said:


> We had so much snow this winter, and such a wet Spring and Summer, that nowhere in NL was there a major or even a minor forest fire.


Yes, but soon snow will again replace all of those thoughts of spring and summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Environment Canada has forewarned us that their models are showing far worse snow than in the winter of 2000-01, when we got just over 25 feet of snow from Nov. to June. My neighbor, who is a meteorologist and provides predictions for the off-shore oil companies with off-shore wells, has said that it might be possible for St.John's to get up to 30 feet of snow this year. We shall see.


----------



## Ottawaman

Well, that is dismal sounding. Do you consider your time in the snow as a period where you have been reforged into a hardier soul?


----------



## Dr.G.

O-man, I actually do have a time to think while I am out shoveling the snow. A major snowfall will take me from 5-7 hours to clear out the driveway by hand. I will use my snowblower when the plow dumps a load of wet snow, 4 feet high and about 6 feet wide, at the end of my driveway. It is a great way to stay in shape and to lose weight as well as having time to be philosophical. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iJohnHenry

You never struck me as a machochist??

Anyhow, not frosty, like Alberta, but 11ºC this morning is a quick bracer for the day ahead. But, we have Sun.:clap:


----------



## SINC

Currently 4 on the way to 18 in the sunshine. And no, no frost has hit our area of Alberta yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of drizzle as the last of Hanna goes off into the Atlantic.


----------



## MacDoc

Whimper - no late night ride for me tonight 15 and more than damp..... 










Weather Toronto ON Radar Loops - Toronto Ontario NEXRAD Radar Loops


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny morning, but only 12C at 8AM. Fall is upon us now.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and sun peaking out - buckets full of rain last night.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to only 15 with a 30% chance of showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and some sun - nice week to follow in mid 20s


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful blue sky, lots of sunshine and 17C. The air is fresh and clean. A fine Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrr - 11 degrees - nice and clear and a strong of 20s coming.


----------



## SINC

A nice warm morning at 8 on the way to 18 for a high today. The rest of the week looks like fine late summer weather.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow it's brisk out this morning! No frost but close. My toes got quite cold (numb) in my sandals out on the hound walk. Are shoes and socks around the corner? 

* sigh *


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy, going up to 19C with some rain. Sunshine for the next three days is forecast, however. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very breezy at 535PM.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous afternoon -strong sun tho a bit crisp breeze.

15 out now and lovely sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C but at least the rain has stopped. Poured for a few hours this evening.


----------



## SINC

A warm 9 this morning on the way to a very pleasant 25 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just past 10PM, with a crystal clear sky.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and sucky air


----------



## SINC

Still 19 and clear tonight at 9:40 p.m. Nice indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, a fresh ocean breeze, with temps at 13C going up to 20C this afternoon. A glorious day.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and supposed to rain


----------



## iJohnHenry

17, and *is* raining.


----------



## mrjimmy

The rain held off long enough for a semi-dry hound walk at 6:45 this morning. Rain forecasted for the next four days makes for one stinky weekend (and dog).


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to only 17 with showers today, but worth the wait for the rest of the weekend and beyond well into the 20s.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees at 11.30 -  muggy tho - lots of fog up north - careful out there.


----------



## SINC

4 on the way to 19 with a great looking week ahead:


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy, going up to 20C with sunshine.


----------



## mrjimmy

Mild and still on the early morning hound walk. Sky to the west looked dark and threatening. Like a great beast lumbering in, washing out the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mrj. Hounds are hardy.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Bon chance, mrj. Hounds are hardy.


Thanks Dr.G.,


----------



## iJohnHenry

*How's the weather??*

Outside, where it belongs.

Oh, HOW'S?? Sorry.  

This was Freddie, earlier this week. I wanna go back and see him. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute dogs, mrj, iJH. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

Ohio valley air arrives...

21 and yucky.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Saw some of that on the drive home yesterday afternoon.

Peeps in the van said "That looks ominous ahead!!!" (paraphrasing here) and I opined "Probably Ohio Valley smog."


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 833PM with a nice ocean breeze. The end of a glorious day.


----------



## MacDoc

21 - lots of warm air pushed north. Ike is on track.


----------



## mrjimmy

Greeted that warm air this morning. Completely still, warm and damp. Not a pocket of cool air anywhere.

Air con off. Air con on. Heat off. Heat on. 

Love Autumn!


----------



## SINC

5 on the way to 19 in the sunshine and a glorious week ahead weather wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and beautiful sunshine at noon, going up to 20C. Great AQ for those who need to console MacDoc when he laments about the quality of the air in the GTA.


----------



## MacDoc

It's much better this morning after the drenching we got but Ike cometh. 25 already 

TheStar.com | GTA | Heavy rain tonight from Ike


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 19C and still a glorious afternnon. Got lots of work done in the garden.


----------



## MacDoc

Unreal muggy - 26 - feels like 36.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, is that normal for mid-Sept. in the GTA? Could be Ike bringing up humid temps from the south.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah no question it is a combination of Ike and the low pressure trough it is following.
Sept can be hot but this is way high for humidity. There are still some lingering LaNIna effects that made for a strong tornado season and this circulation of warm wet air northwards. Ike is following that circulation and you should see impacts perhaps on Tuesday - the storm is moving very fast which is a good thing. That blue concentration is the remains of Ike.


You can see here the flow









Unisys Weather: Enhanced Infrared Satellite Image


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 7PM as the sun starts to set. Just finished mowing the lawn. I love the sound of the whirring of the hand-pushed blades.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon on a crystal clear night here in St.John's. Rare for us. Still, it is 14C so we know Fall is here.


----------



## The Doug

Felt like a sauna out there this afternoon. tptptptp 

Something I have never ever seen before - it became so overwhelmingly humid after a downpour around 2:00 p.m. that the windows fogged over _on the outside of the house_. 

We're supposed to get brushed by the remnants of Ike starting sometime this evening or overnight. The forecast has fluctuated a lot over the past 24 hours and for a while it seemed we'd not get much in the way of precipitation. Now it seems we'll be getting some rain overnight, between 20 and 30 mm. Could be worse I suppose.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> I love the sound of the whirring of the hand-pushed blades.


Me too! Combined with the sweet smell of freshly mown grass. We still use a push mower as well.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and less wet :clap:


----------



## The Doug

Warmish and still horribly humid here at 4:30 a.m.

The overnight rain wasn't bad, nowhere near the forecast amount. Fairly windy too, but it's dying down. See ya, Ike.

According to the current forecast for my area on the Environment Canada website, Tuesday does not exist. Oops.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny with a bit of an ocean breeze. Typing this out on my back deck with a cup of coffee. I do love Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Me too! Combined with the sweet smell of freshly mown grass. We still use a push mower as well." Mrj, I hear you and agree. Also, it is environmentally friendly, since I use only Dr.G-power and compost the grass clippings.


----------



## MacDoc

14  and clearing - that was quite the blustery front that went through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did the GTA get as much rain as was forecast, MacDoc?


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading. Mid-Sept. is 12C warmer than mid-June. Amazing. Sunshine and a nice balmy breeze out of the south.


----------



## SINC

Already 16 in bright sunshine at Seba Beach this fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feels like beach weather here in my backyard, Sinc, with 28C with the humdex and winds off of the ocean.


----------



## SINC

It is 22 here as we break camp for the 80 km drive home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to 25 again today. Nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow it's cold this morning! 8˚ Brrrr..... 

Although it's sunny at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some sun and clouds at 940AM. Feels like July not Sept.


----------



## SINC

11 on the way to a glorious late summer high of 25.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at just past 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous day - hammock time and even shorts and shirt evening ride - 17 and still nice down from a glorious 23.
Nice air too.


----------



## SINC

Another great day in store for us at 10 on the way to 23.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sunny, 11, going to 16, but our guys lie a lot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C going on 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and loads of sunshine at just before 9AM. Going to be a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning and headed up to 21 today.


----------



## iJohnHenry

13, heading to 18, and all Sun.

A good day for a run to the COTU.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 11AM with lots of sunshine still. I can't wait until 20 o'clock when the temps will hit 20C.


----------



## mrjimmy

Couldn't hold out any longer. Had to put the heat on last night. 

* sigh *

Although today, a forecasted humidex reading of 36˚. 

Ahh September, you big tease you.


----------



## SINC

9 this morning on the way to 23 today, the last of our great weather. We begin a downhill slide tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C, lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. A great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and still lots of sun at 5PM.


----------



## SINC

7 and struggling to make 15 with a 30% chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 10AM. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a degree from 7 at 5 a.m. to 6 at nearly 10 a.m. and it is starting to cloud up.


----------



## ged

17C at Halifax, sunny and low humidity. Looks like a fine streak of weather for this week. Hope it dries enough for the farmers to get on their fields.


----------



## MacDoc

Incredible Saturday - just a balmy summer day all day. 

Went for a long late day m/cycle ride in shirt sleeves - had dinner at dusk and still rode home without jackets after dark :eek....so nice. :clap:

A cooler 15 today still sunny tho. A very nice upper teens then lower 20s week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as the sun is setting at 7PM. The end to a fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

Also 16 here at 7 pm and nice enough for a short ride tonight. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at nearly 10PM. No wind, so it was a nice night to walk our dogs.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning, dropping to a high of only 9 today. Way too cool for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 840AM. Yes, Fall is in the air.


----------



## MacDoc

Started at 9 degrees - now up to 11 and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at 13C and sunny, but it won't get over 14C today I fear. Still, a beautiful Fall day for the first day of Fall.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

A chilly 5 in the rain on the way to only 11 here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

We dodged the frost bullet again last night at 1 on the way to 11 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 10AM, but loads of blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Starting at 15 today, so much better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 10C. A fine Fall afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've made it to 9 at nearly noon. Perhaps we will sneak past that predicted high of 11 this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and glorious - a summer day - to hell with fall


----------



## MacDoc

Whimper, whimper - still 21 - - beautiful out and I'm waiting for clients....Silverwing has look of sad puppy waiting for a run  Owner too.


----------



## SINC

A warmer morning at 8, but only getting up two degrees to a high of 10 with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly but sunny morning, with 6C going up to only about 12C. Sunny and up to 20C predicted for this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

7 and headed north to 14 in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy, but going up to 20C with sunshine today, tomorrow and Sunday. What a weekend ............... we hope. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the sun is out as we approach noon.


----------



## MacDoc

Amazing weather 3 hour ride last evening never dropped below 18  Apple pie and coffee at Mohawk Inn - discovered some new roads.
Beautiful with layers of fog tho not dense, just enough to make it interesting.
Still 18 going to 19 - it is a VERY damp air mass.....lots of condensation and sun makes it feel warmer.

More to come too tho not quite as warm :clap: a late summer but worth it.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with warm and balmy breezes coming onshore from the southwest. Amazing weekend weather is forecast ............... amazing for us since this weekend will see more days over 20C than ALL of the month of June.
St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

Still 19 here as well - is that ever an even temp air mass .

Maybe another late night jaunt beckons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C at 10PM. Great presidential debate weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with 14C temps, lots of sunshine and just a slight ocean breeze to keep the air fresh. Going up to 21C today and tomorrow, which means that we shall have more +20C temps this weekend than all of June.


----------



## SINC

8 on the way to 15 with scattered showers today.


----------



## mrjimmy

A little rainy this morning. Also the sky didn't begin to light up until nearly 7. Autumn is upon us. 

A few trees are turning in the core but mild temps still lure you into a false feeling of summer. No blustery days yet with cold driving rain. A carpet of orange red and yellow covering the wet shiny asphalt.


----------



## Dr.G.

No leaves have changed colors yet here in St.John's. Someday soon ......... I do love Fall.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and wet - steady misty rain on the way to 18 . 22 and sun tomorrow tho :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a nice dry wind out of the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 7PM. A beautiful night.


----------



## MacDoc

17 at 7.35 and clearing. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 930PM and a crystal clear night. Loads of stars are out.


----------



## MacDoc

Still holding at 17 - wet stuff moving off towards Peterborough according to radar and a long nap- = early autumn jaunt - find some new roads. After midnight methinks. Hopefully the stars shall shine here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kyle will be bypassing St.John's as it moves northwards. Another fine sunny and warm day forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

You hope....this now becoming a big storm - some people are going to get very wet and some very windy, many both.












> *The U.S. National Hurricane Center has upgraded tropical storm Kyle to hurricane status, as it continues on a collision course with the Maritimes.*
> 
> A hurricane watch has been issued for the southwestern shore of Nova Scotia. *Winds speeds are expected to be about 120 kilometres an hour.*
> 
> "These same wind speeds in similar events in the past have caused significant tree damage that has resulted in downed power lines and damage to structures due to falling branches or tress," a bulletin on the Canadian Hurricane Centre's website said.


----------



## Dr.G.

It seems to be gaining in strength as it approaches NS.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 9 on the way to 16 today and mid 20s for the rest of this week. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 11AM, with lots of blue skies and sunshine. A quiet but beautiful Sunday morning here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

Grey, chance of showers, but not that bad.

Hopefully our ehMac _concitoyens_ in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick will suffer no ill effects from Kyle...


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine wish, Doug. It seems to be headed at them like a freight train. I wish them well also. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Absolutely stunning day in the GTA - summer warm - gorgeous blue sky and fresh NW wind made for easy breathing :clap:
Long leisurely drive up to the Forks of the Credit - hundreds of bikes and mcycles out as well.
Fall just starting to show colours. Did not realize how popular the area had become. Given how twisty and beautiful tho I can understand the love by the bike crowd.
Down to 18 from 22.
Seems this was the best day of the next few - sure was awesome.


----------



## SINC

Need I say any more?


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to 13 inches of fresh snow. More on the way. So it begins again. We missed Spring here in St.John's, and now Fall is being bypassed. There is talk of cancelling the elections here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Was this Kyle's doing??


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished digging out my driveway. Now, it is 14C with thick fog. Such is Life here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I suspect Kyle caused the cold air circulation. That's what can make a North Easter so dangerous.

•••

14 and damp and chilly - feels like fall.


----------



## The Doug

Hook, line, and sinker. Well done, Dr.G. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C, thick fog, and it feels warmer than mid-June. In fact, it is warmer than this past June.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hook, line, and sinker. Well done, Dr.G." Doug, a free cup or tea or coffee for you at the Cafe Chez Marc in The Shang. Many people probably thought, "Snow in St.John's? Yes, it's possible."


----------



## MacDoc

With Kyle to the SW - would not be surprised at all.
After all



> 22 September 1934, Edmonton, Alberta: Edmonton's greatest September snowstorm to date: 22.1 cm (8.7 inches).


14 and gloomy - fall is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and so foggy that it is difficult to see the light on the lamp post across the street.


----------



## MacDoc

15 degrees and pouring. Lots more to come from the radar.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and still very foggy as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

7 here at Elk Island National Park on the way to a glorious 27 today and 26 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with thick ground fog .............. enough to hide a bison that might roam off of the protection of Elk Island National Park.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and sunny with a few clouds - much nicer than earlier.

Swwwweeeeeeet air


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at just past 4PM, with foggy but clean air.


----------



## MacDoc

An unexpected sunny 18. :clap: - summer continues


----------



## SINC

Summer indeed:


----------



## iJohnHenry

Be a sport, eh. Pass it on.

Only hit 15 or so today. But we finally got some Sun.


----------



## SINC

And the beat goes on . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and more fog. The airport is closed.


----------



## iJohnHenry

What??

No morning flight to Marseilles??


----------



## MacDoc

Expensive latte 

••••

13 and sunny sort of - calling for more rain


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog finally lifted ............. the airport is again open .............. and it is sunny and 19C here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Big fat drops of cold cold rain  13 and pouring.


----------



## SINC

Beautiful clear blue skies at 17 on the way to 27 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C and sunny. Able to do some work in the garden.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to 26 yet again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and a quiet Thursday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 18C with lots of blue sky. Gone is the fog ............ at long last.


----------



## MacDoc

We peaked at 10 and nippy out with a mix of sun cloud and RAIN


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, 13C but no wind, rain, fog, clouds or bugs to ruin eating on our back deck.


----------



## mrjimmy

The blustery day with cold driving rain that I had previously said was conspicuously absent? Well, not any more.

Ugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 13C at 10PM. Still, a gentle night.


----------



## SINC

Still a very pleasant 26 here:


----------



## MacDoc

Down to 5 ...brrr....sun coming soon tho.
A classic October week coming up. Mid teens day time and single digit nights.
Joy riding scooter time coming to an end too soon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and 16C here at just before 9AM. Warmer this morning than most afternoons in the month of June.


----------



## SINC

13 at 6:00 a.m. on the way to 22 again today. Incredible weather.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Sun and 6ºC, heading to 12. Nice. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah walked to the mailbox in shirt sleeves and it did not feel too bad now the sun is out. It really is fall tho. The low overnight temp and nw wind is bringing leaves down in droves. 
6 degrees sunny and a crisp fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and a beautiful crescent moon rising in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 14C as we approach 10AM. A great morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Still chilly here at 8.30 am - 7 degrees and a bit of cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, MacDoc. Sunshine shall come your way.


----------



## SINC

8 on the way to 23 again today. Nice for 10 days now.


----------



## MacDoc

Well we are finally back to double digits - all of 10 degrees - sun is trying but still chilly in the house. Have avoided any heat so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you, MacDoc. Don't turn on the heat until closer to Christmas.


----------



## SINC

11 this morning on the way to 17 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C in sunshine this morning at 10AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

8 up from 6 - cold in house with the wind - 8 core makes for nice heat in my room  - kid huddled in blankets. Move day again. :clap: Mixed sun and cold - mostly cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with sunshine at nearly 3PM. Still, there is a strong wind which brings a Fall chill to the air.


----------



## MacDoc

Snuck a quick hammock read in while it was sunny. :clap: 13

IN upper teens and sunny later in week - guess I'll keep the hammock out for a while yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still sunny here as well. Was out mowing the lawn. The first few leaves are starting to turn a bit of yellow. Fall is here.


----------



## MacDoc

A crisp fall night - no wind and lots of stars. Went out with kid on burger and grocery shopping on the scooters - chilly but fun. :clap: Energizing weather.
Excellent time of year when it's sunny.
Grim when it rains.


----------



## SINC

6 this morning on the way to an October average day of 15. 'Bout right.


----------



## mrjimmy

We were in Cape Breton this past weekend and the weather there completely mirrored the weather in Toronto. The only difference was that it's beautiful there...

Frost this morning in the local park. Wore sandals on the hound walk. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## MacDoc

6 degrees up from a chilly 3 over night. Much nicer week coming up with upper teens and even 21 called for on Thursday :clap:


----------



## SINC

7 and headed north to only 10 today with scattered cloud. A bit cool for the time of year.


----------



## MacDoc

Much warmer air mass - temp was climbing all night - 11 already and climbing all week to 20s on the long weekend :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C. A chilly Fall morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow  16 at midnight and clearing up :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C. Another chilly Fall morning here in St.John's. Beautiful sunrise, however.


----------



## MacDoc

11 at 6.30 am - heading to 17 - looks like they've down graded the weekend temps a couple of degrees - still sunny and high teens I'll take and good weather means more voters.


----------



## SINC

Only 1 at 5:22 a.m. and a high of 8 today. Fall's here.


----------



## MacDoc

Yippee 20 degrees and glorious sun. First Canadian summer


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 7PM. Just got in from a walk of our dogs. A pleasant evening with a beautiful sunset.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn down to 18 and sun gone - that learn me to take a snooze in the sun.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning with a high of only 5 today. You might say the frost is on the pumpkin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 11C at 825AM this morning. Will have to get to mowing the lawn tomorrow.


----------



## iJohnHenry

5ºC, and sunny, here; heading to 16. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

6 here and gorgeous sun but 21 Sat and Sun  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light drizzle. Feels balmy, however.


----------



## MLeh

Clear skies, forecast for a lovely day, but had our first frost this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and summery tho the ground is still chill for barefooting it. Great weekend to come.


----------



## SINC

Still -1 nearing noon and the high revised to only +4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Off and on sunshine and 13C.


----------



## SINC

-4 on the way to only 7 on another cool fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy. A quiet Saturday morning. Our leaves are just now starting to change colors, so Fall must be here.


----------



## MacDoc

16 on the way to 20 - gorgeous.


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to 11 with a 40% chance of showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at just past 9PM. A very quiet Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C here in St.John's. Just spent some time in my back yard raking the few leaves that are starting to come down. The leaves have not even started to change colors in full yet, so there is at least another month to go before the chores of raking are in full swing. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

It sure lived up to a gorgeous day - now 19 at 5 pm - warmer tomorrow - truly a summer weekend.


----------



## SINC

A nice fall afternoon, but cooler ahead:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening with a clean near full moon, cloudless skies and a crisp 4C with no wind.


----------



## winwintoo

I posted this in the Shang, but I'll post it here too. The view from my window this afternoon in Regina.


----------



## Dr.G.

Margaret, please tell us that this was a picture from last year ............. or that there was a ticker tape parade just outside your window .......... anything but snow.


----------



## winwintoo

Dr.G. said:


> Margaret, please tell us that this was a picture from last year ............. or that there was a ticker tape parade just outside your window .......... anything but snow.


Sorry, it's the real thing. And it's sticking to the roads and sidewalks. Yuck.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

+3 this morning on the way to 16 with showers here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny. A fine day is shaping up for this family holiday.


----------



## MacDoc

Preserve this one for posterity !!! 

I would think that should be a record - great hammock weather 26 !!!!! mid October








G]


----------



## winwintoo

13:15 Oct. 13, 2008. This is not supposed to happen. The sun has been shining all morning but................


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with fog and drizzle. Still, my wife and I were able to get in a nice afternoon drive by the ocean this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Still a mellow 23 as the sun gets lower. Very nice and balmy. Looks like the rain is holding off until tomorrow :clap:


----------



## SINC

We've already reached out high of 7 for the day and we'll stay there now for the rest of the day with scattered showers.


----------



## mrjimmy

Nice and mild on this morning's hound walk. Looking forward turning the clocks back. Dark at 7 is a tad depressing.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of sun this Election Day morning. "Vote early and vote often" is the battlecry today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny. A great day for voting here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a beautiful full moon overhead on a quiet evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 13 and clear - was very warm this morning - shirt sleeves ride on the m/cycle but windy as the cold front moved in.
Rain did not materialize. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and a clear full moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

The kitchen window thermometer reads -5 this morning on the way to a sunny high of 9. Thank goodness the wind has died down. Yesterday was brutally cold with the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

7 over the noon hour on the way to 10.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and cloudy - rain supposedly - damn chilly last night - gorgeous moon tho.


----------



## SINC

It's -3 and headed up to 10 again today with lots of sunshine. Hopefully the winds will die down.


----------



## SINC

A warmer morning at +3 on the way to 14 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy at 415PM.


----------



## SINC

12 and headed to 14 this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 5PM ............ a quiet evening.


----------



## EvanPitts

Sunny though a little on the cool side - a really nice autumnal day...


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and it feels almost balmy.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning on the way to 10 in the sunshine.


----------



## mrjimmy

Good morning sun. It's about time you got up.


----------



## MacDoc

The slow drift into winter  - I much rather be with my friend in South Africa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy 10C at 11AM.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 11 - feels warmer out tho sun is fading a bit.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and still a breezy 10C.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning on the way up to 9 in the sunshine. But if the wind comes up, it is very cool these days, even at 10 or so.


----------



## MacDoc

Superb fall day - thought the long mcycle rides were over for the year but 13 degrees and blue skies and gorgeous fall colours all combined for a 4 hour excursion. New and very warm gauntlets helped a bunch.

Forks of the Credit was packed again, cyclists, mcyclists and fall colour enthusiasts out in droves  Must be a drag living on that road given the traffic volume.
Too nice. :clap: - more on the way as well.....at least for tomorrow then we are into single digit highs


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the afternoon chopping and splitting wood. Should have done this sooner, but the logs have been sitting in my garage for over a year and they were dry. Fall is here ....................... and soon will be another Winter. Winter is lasting so long here in NL that the provincial government is thinking of mandating snow tires from Nov.15th until May 15th.


----------



## MacDoc

Warmer tonight - 7 degrees going to 15 :clap:
Maybe our first frost on Wednesday tho.


----------



## The Doug

Had a few light frosts already. Tomorrow evening... possibility of snow mixed with rain. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

0 this morning on the way to 11 in the sun for today.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning on the way up to 11 today, but it won't feel like it as the northwest winds are forecast to howl at a steady 50 kph with strong gusts all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with pouring rain. 2-3 inches of rain are expected today, with winds over 100 kp/h. Luckily, it is warm, so there is nothing to shovel. In January, this would be an 75-100cm snowstorm in blizzard conditions, with drifts over two meters in height. So, let it rain, let it rain, let it rain ..................


----------



## MacDoc

7 degrees and clear on it's way to 7 degree and rainy


----------



## MacDoc

North Bay......brrrrr.....

No wonder our first frost is due in tonight - blowing like crazy and down to 1. Kid was blue when he got home from school on the scooter.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C ............. 103kp/h winds .................. close to three inches of rain so far and it is pouring/blowing through the night. We shall see what the morning brings.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow it was cold and blustery this evening. Steel grey skies and flurries swirling in mad gusts of wind. Ugh. This morning by contrast was a carpet of wet leaves stuck to shiny asphalt as the sun lit up blue black clouds in the east.

Tonight it's 1˚. Could almost flood the rink.


----------



## SINC

High winds are the story for the balance of the week with Saturday is predicted to have sustained winds of 70 kph plus gusts. It's going to be sunny, but cold as can be for the time of year. Now +3 falling to -5 by morning.


----------



## MacDoc

there was snow in TO???? !!! - hanging in just above zero here. I'm tempted to try a short ride just to test the cold weather gear. ...then again the 8core is keeping the room cozy.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with strong winds this morning, but we seemed to survive last night. Gusts got up to 110kp/h and we had just over 3 inches of rain yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

"there was snow in TO???? !!!" Hang in there, MacDoc. Help is on the way. The people of Canada feel your collective pain.

YouTube - Rick Mercer Report : Special Report


----------



## MacDoc

-1 - first frost - kid's teeth were chattering when he got up. Dad being scrooge on turning furnace on. 

Warmer the rest of the week tho :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Let my dogs out back and then heard them in the front garden. Seems the winds blew down my entire back fence.


----------



## MacDoc

Climbed up to 1 degree  - between wind and cold - white flag for furnace. 62 is just a tad chilly for clients


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very windy. Turned the furnace on for about 10 minutes to get the house warmed up to 17C and then I turned it off for the rest of the morning and afternoon. Will get the woodstove going this afternoon for this evening.


----------



## SINC

0 at mid morning on the way to 13 in the sunshine. Thankfully the winds have died down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 6C, but the winds are picking up once again.


----------



## SINC

We've hit 7 at the noon hour. 13 might still be possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada, St. John's, NL has been moved south ........... way south.

"Observed at: St. John's Int'l Airport 
Date: 7:30 PM NDT Wednesday 22 October 2008 
Condition: Cloudy 
Pressure: 102.7 kPa 
Tendency: rising 
Visibility: 24 km 

Temperature: 29.0°C 
Dewpoint: -2.4°C 
Humidity: 13 % 
Wind: NNE 21 gust 32 km/h"


----------



## SINC

Currently 8 with a high of 10 so we're almost there for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 3C morning at just past 8AM. Fall is here as the leaves are changing colors rapidly and starting to fall to the ground.


----------



## MacDoc

6 degrees and grey - many naps today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy and windy. No time for naps.


----------



## MacDoc

Clear and 1 degree.....was warmer on late night scooter jaunt testing cold weather gear.
Heading to 12 with sunshine. :clap:


----------



## SINC

+1 on the way to 15 in the sun today, but high winds are forecast. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C as we approach 4PM. A fine Fall day.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees and grey on the way to some showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset at 630PM here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Pouring rain and somewhat mild this a.m. The hound and I got halfway up the lane and he dragged me back. The toweling off was longer than the walk. So gloomy and dark it feels like dawn at 8. Many leaves will jettison their perch today. Where's the rake.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, lots of sunshine and 5C. I have to get to raking the leaves once again and watch my hounds make a mess of the piles of leaves. However, in the Circle of Life, this is a rite of Spring.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun on the way tho grey now - rain system moving out but warmth remaining, 11 heading to 13 :clap:


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 6 already this morning, but the winds continue to howl at over 70 kph and gusting much higher at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we approach 1PM. Raking leaves and splitting wood will be the order of the day.


----------



## SINC

The winds here are just howling at 55 kph with gusts to 80. It is so strong it blew one of the vent covers off the roof of the motor home and smashed it into a thousand pieces when it hit the pavement. These things are aerodynamically designed to withstand highway speeds so the gust that took it off must have been very high indeed. They are 14 inches square and sit on the roof, firmly bolted into place:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can appreciate such winds here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 10C and very sunny at nearly 5PM. Spent the afternoon outside getting the garden ready for winter.


----------



## SINC

The wind is still howling and relentless. Now doing much more damage:


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about a close call. I trust that no one was hurt.


----------



## chef-ryan

well here its howling too... and it knocked the power out on... wednesday night.. so we had to cook for 30ish people with no running water and no electricity .. now thats tricky..lol


----------



## MacDoc

Sunny = nice out at 12 but windy -( nothing like that tho  )


----------



## Dr.G.

9C after a nice sunset. It is 633PM and it is dark outside. Still, lots of stars can be seen. 

No wind here which is rare for late Oct.


----------



## SINC

The next casualty of the wind was my neighbour's fence:


----------



## MacDoc

8 degrees and clear out - conflicted between World Series and late night ride


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> The winds here are just howling at 55 kph with gusts to 80. It is so strong it blew one of the vent covers off the roof of the motor home and smashed it into a thousand pieces when it hit the pavement. These things are aerodynamically designed to withstand highway speeds so the gust that took it off must have been very high indeed. They are 14 inches square and sit on the roof, firmly bolted into place:


Know how you feel. The better half thought CP was running a continuous string of trains through town. One good thing about living in a high wind area is that any thing that can blow down or away already has, so those 100kph sustained winds didn't do any real damage down here in the wind valley. 

BTW you can be sure that a mere 80kph did not rip off that vent.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Know how you feel. The better half thought CP was running a continuous string of trains through town. " Interesting, when I first moved to St.John's, I thought that I kept hearing the subway. Since St.John's has no subway system, I realized that it was the wind.

A fine sunny day, with blue skies but just 4C at 9AM.


----------



## mrjimmy

Spooky morning here in TO. Gusty winds jingled chimes and created a whole host of deceptive sounds on the deserted streets. There were lots of starts and stops for the hound who was distracted by it all. Mild with fast moving clouds. Hard to tell what the day will bring.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning and struggling to get to our high of only +2 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this morning. I was out raking the leaves that are now really starting to fall. Still, it's a nice carpet of colors on the lawn.


----------



## MacDoc

11 and getting very cloudy - the rain is around Kitchener now and heading our way  No Sunday mcycle jaunt for me....missed my window.

Oh well, a hot tub soak, a good book and the World Series tonight will just have to do ....on such an autumn day.


----------



## SINC

We've actually dropped several degrees since the sun rose. Now -8 on the way to +2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past 2PM. Taking a break from raking and splitting wood for the woodstove.


----------



## SINC

-2 at noon and we're trying to put a plus sign in front of that 2 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Deluge and a nice fat crack of thunder to announce it.  11 and pouring and windy.

and then it was gone...sun out - even more wind 

One of the smaller cells I've seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 6PM. All is quiet now that the sun has set and the stars are coming out. Not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Deluge and a nice fat crack of thunder to announce it.  11 and pouring and windy.
> 
> and then it was gone...sun out - even more wind
> 
> One of the smaller cells I've seen.


It hit us around 4pm. You're right. Incredibly intense and then sunshine moments later. In fact, I think it's warmer out. Odd.


----------



## SINC

+1 at mid afternoon. Will we make +2?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, any sun? I am finding that the sun today here in St.John's only had a bit of warmth in its rays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went out to our airport here in St.John's to pick up my wife, who is now on a later flight thanks to Air Canada. 

Still, while I was there, I saw a jumbo jet loading snow plows, the big ones which we use to clear away the highways and main roads here in NL. I asked one of the guards at the gate what was happening, and he told me that they were being shipped out to Toronto for the impending storm that is predicted for Tuesday. Checked the Environment Canada website for the forecast.

TuesdayCloudy with 60 percent chance of rain showers or flurries. High plus 5

These are big trucks, but seems that the Province of Ontario is fearful that the City of Toronto will grind to a halt with this impending "storm". Bon chance, mes amis. Stock up on food and water.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning but headed up to 13 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some sunshine this morning. Luckily, we will be getting up to 17C by Wed., which means we won't need the snow plows which were sent to help the GTA during its time of need/crisis.


----------



## SINC

+2 on the way to 16 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and drizzle and 13C still at 4PM.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 10 and the high has been upped to 18 now for this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is predicting 17C for us tomorrow, which is way above average for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

+2 this morning on the way to a sunny 18 today. Nice fall weather.


----------



## MacDoc

1 and windy - but nice sun coming through the window....going all the way up to .....urk 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 17C with sunshine. Now the fog is rolling in and the temps dropped to 14C in less than an hour. The joys of living on the edge of the Atlantic Ocean. Of course, we don't get smog, just fog, so that is a help in the summer months.


----------



## SINC

We reached 10 over the noon hour on the way to 18, but the clouds have set in again like yesterday, and I am doubtful we can attain that high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C at 9PM. Feels like June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise to start the day. 10C and sunny at 8AM.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning on the way to only 5 today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 17C as we approach noon. Back outside with the iBook writing this posting. It is warmer today than all but two days in June. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unbelievable 19C at nearly 3PM. We only hit 20C or higher twice in the entire month of June this year.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've struggled to +3.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C in full sunshine, but now at 330PM has dropped back to 18.5C.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow summer weather - send some our way.

10 now and sunny and feels and looks warmer - heading to 17 tomorrow briefly - long ride coming up :clap


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, it is 18C at just past 4PM. How about in Feb., we send you about 180cm of snow?


----------



## MacDoc

They are now calling for 19 tomorrow - yippee....scooter day big time. 8 and clear now.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and getting cloudy at just before 9PM. Still, it was a record-setting day.


----------



## SINC

If you'll pardon the pun, the frost is on the pumpkin this Halloween morning at -1 on the way to 10 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 10C with some fog and light drizzle.


----------



## MacDoc

19 just now  - scootered over to the bank bare hands. Windy but super warm.
Snoozed in the sun with a book on a quiet Halloween afternoon. Quite a treat. One of Ma Nature's nicer tricks.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 9PM. The end of a fine Halloween here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Still a balmy 12 at 10 pm. Out for a nice ride and dinner out - didn't think we'd see this kind of weather and bonus next week is projected for a couple of 16 degree days :clap:...No complaints.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 4 this morning, but a high of only 13 with a sunny afternoon in the forecast.


----------



## mrjimmy

A gloriously mild Halloween night gave way to a crisp and spectacularly autumnal morning. As the sun rose it lit up the rich hues of orange, crimson and gold from the tops of the trees to the deep carpet of leaves on the streets. It was like looking at everything through an orange filter.

And now, raking.


----------



## MacDoc

A rude change - from 19 to 4  ....sun to grey and gloomy.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and a bit of sun. A great day for raking leaves which are really starting to come down now. Great colors as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy, I feel your pain. Seriously, I don't mind raking leaves. Very relaxing for the mind as I think about things that just come to mind. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

I completely agree Dr.G. I particularly enjoy the rustling of a pile of dried leaves and the earthy smell as you stuff them into the bag. A nice end of season ritual. But right now having a coffee and the warm cat on my lap trumps the great outdoors for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, mrj, it is a "nice end of season ritual". Very well put.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn it is chilly 2 degrees but saturated with moisture from the warm air mass yesterday-  Took me 10 minutes in the hot tub to warm up. Chilly movie theatre then 5 minutes outside in that damp cold.....felt like a wine bottle in one of the fast coolers at the LCBO


----------



## SINC

Still a warm 7 and headed up to 16 today with showers


----------



## MacDoc

Minus one with visible frost but 3 days of 18 degree weather coming later in the week :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with some sun. A fine day to get back to raking leaves. They are more than half way off of the trees and more will be coming down in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SINC

Now 7 on the way to 15 with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm weather, Sinc, but not easy to rake wet leaves.


----------



## MacDoc

Still a cold damp gloomy November 4. 

Gonna button up the room and go on a movie binge


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from an afternoon of raking leaves. It is now 5C and I am with my iBook by the woodstove.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun glorious sun- takes the edge off the high of 5  - feels good coming in the windows. Nice and cozy for an afternoon read.


----------



## SINC

A few sunny breaks over the noon hour have moved us up to 11 on the way to 15.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is starting to get dark here and it is only 421PM.


----------



## SINC

2 on the way to 10 in the sun today, but temperatures are going to nose dive later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and sunshine today.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 8 and the high is now revised to 11.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only 4C, but still sunny.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - warm air moved in early - 14 now and sun coming out = 17 tomorrow - yippee


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and cloudy, but sunshine and warming temps are forecast for later in the week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5 here this morning, much more like average temperatures for early November with a high of 8 today with sunny periods. Normal highs for this time of year are only 5.


----------



## mapsgirl

It's going to be 20 today!!!


----------



## SINC

mapsgirl said:


> It's going to be 20 today!!!


That would have so much more meaning if we knew where you live. 

That why people who post in this thread put their location below their avatar. 

20 where?


----------



## MacDoc

Wow 10 degrees and sunny already at 8.30 am - going to 17 all week :clap: - too nice.
Moto ride today for sure.


----------



## mapsgirl

SINC said:


> That would have so much more meaning if we knew where you live.
> 
> That why people who post in this thread put their location below their avatar.
> 
> 20 where?


Sorry...Oakville, Ontario.


----------



## SINC

Thanks mapgirl, now it makes sense. Enjoy your fine weather today.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and just too nice - sunny and very little wind. Lunch scooter run very soon. :clap:. Can't believe we are getting 3 more days of this.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of sunshine. The trees still have about 25% of their leaves so it is another good day for raking.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've struggled to +4 on the way to only 8.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C here Sinc, and it is a nice day.


----------



## MacDoc

Flat out unbelievable....was 19 this afternoon - warm and soft - little wind - 4 hours riding - last hour no coat or gloves. It looked and smelled wonderful as the warm sun pulled the fall aromas out.
One of THE most enjoyable jaunts of the year...and in November 

STILL 15 and nice even tho it's dark. More please....


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a clear sky and a fine half moon.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -3 with a high of only +3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C. A fine Fall morning.


----------



## MacDoc

12 on the way to 18 - just a matter of how soon I dare play hooky 
Let's see Forks of the Credit for lunch shall we. The afternoon tea in Streetsville - deeeeelightful.


----------



## mapsgirl

MacDoc said:


> 12 on the way to 18 - just a matter of how soon I dare play hooky
> Let's see Forks of the Credit for lunch shall we. The afternoon tea in Streetsville - deeeeelightful.


Can I come??? That sounds wonderful!!!

I love the Forks.

We could have started with breakfast in Streetsville at Bobby's! If we go now, we could have brunch!


----------



## MacDoc

Depends how comfortable you are on the back of a motorcycle 

or bringing your own.


----------



## mapsgirl

I like motorcycles! Tho I've only ever been one once.

So are you in Brampton or Mississauga?


----------



## MacDoc

16 - time to sneak out. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny. Going up to 16C with sunshine tomorrow. Cool.


----------



## MacDoc

3 and a half glorious hours on the back roads - no jacket all day  - 18 and so nice - barely a breath of wind BTW there is a very good espresso coffee bar just at the Forks of the Credit entrance.
Outside tables as well as inside - knowledgeable and friendly staff - real lattes in bowls. :clap: - oh yeah good brownies too 
Maybe a dozen mcycles and a few cars even mid weekday. First time I've been with no traffic jams.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny at just 835AM. A great day awaits us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way up to only 4 today, but still decent and no snow, a bonus indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, I fear snow as much as you. We shall see what this Winter has in store for us all.


----------



## MacDoc

5 on the way to 16 - nice sunny morning - all down hill from here tho


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 3PM. A great day.


----------



## MacDoc

Supposed to be 15 out but there must be some lake air in play - it's damp and chilly tho no clouds.

Nowhere near as nice as yesterday


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 8PM with clear skies. Lots of stars are out tonight.


----------



## SINC

+1 this morning and the best we can do today is +5 so not much change, even with the sun in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 6C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

-3 and we're trying for 7 today with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

8.5C and a bit foggy at just past 8AM.


----------



## mapsgirl

Thermometer says 7. But it feels so much colder than that when I let the dog out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C at just past 10AM.


----------



## MacDoc

It was 10 and sunny a couple hours ago - now 7 windy and grey and yep feels real chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

It feels balmy here since we would usually get a raw chilling wind off of the North Atlantic these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and it is not even 2PM yet. Still cloudy, but the sun is trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 6PM. This is very atypical for us at this time of the year.


----------



## MacDoc

5 and clear. 1/2 moon is very bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just past 10PM. The moon is trying to shine through, but without success.


----------



## luckyduck

its freezing! my legs are turning purple! lol


----------



## SINC

+2 at just past 3 a.m. and headed north to only 7 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy at nearly 10AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## luckyduck

its actually raining


----------



## SINC

luckyduck said:


> its actually raining


Where? One needs to put a location below their avatar in this thread or a post has little meaning. 

Welcome to ehMac!


----------



## mrjimmy

Cool, grey and quiet Sunday morning. Took the hound on an hour long walk at sunrise and I'm glad I bundled up and brought my gloves. Love the city early in the morning. It's worth braving the cold.

I believe it calls for snow tomorrow. Snow?????


----------



## iJohnHenry

SINC said:


> Where? One needs to put a location below their avatar in this thread or a post has little meaning.


Judging by all the links in "his" sig, I would guess Vietnam.


----------



## SINC

iJohnHenry said:


> Judging by all the links in "his" sig, I would guess Vietnam.


Hmmm, the plot thickens. NONE of those links were in his post sig when I first read it, so they had to be added after I posted.

Now it looks a lot like SPAM to me.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Take a cookie. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a slight mist here in St.John's at just past noon.


----------



## chef-ryan

8 degrees , cloudy with sunny periods and a few gusts of wind here and there


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and foggy at just past 4PM. Starting to look like a London fog sort of evening. Is that you Holmes?


----------



## SINC

+1 at 1:00 p.m. on the way to 5 under scattered cloud with the odd sunny break.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has set so all is dark ............... as the fog quietly rolls in and covers us in a blanket of mist.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 1122PM as the fog slowly lifts. A strang looking moon is trying to shine through the fog.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees and clear. Might try for more meteors from the hot tub since it is so clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 8AM. A beautiful sunrise .................. and the fog has lifted ............. finally.


----------



## SINC

-1 this morning with a high of +6 in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

What did you do Dr. G - sail the island down the Gulf Stream a 1,000 miles?? ?

••

1 degree with snow in the air. Brave kid on scooter this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and balmy. If this was the month of June, it would be our 4th warmest day. I am out in shorts raking up leaves and I will have to mow the lawn once last time this afternoon. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Enjoy it while you can Dr. G.

You DO know what's coming, don't you?


----------



## Dr.G.

"You DO know what's coming, don't you?" Don't remind me, Sinc.


----------



## mrjimmy

The sky was quite haunting this morning. Dark grey on black with a sickly light grey glow where the sun should be. Like a miner's lantern flickering at the end of the tunnel.

There was a noticeable difference on the streets as well. The beautiful carpet of crimson. gold and orange has all but left. Replaced by dried curled leafs and bare streets. Most have left the trees as well. Leaving only skeletal silhouettes against a cold grey sky.


----------



## mapsgirl

It's freaking cold outside. Thermometer reads 3 degrees right now. And I don't care what the weather guy says -- 6 is not high.


----------



## SINC

-1 with, dare I say it, snow on the ground this morning and headed to only +3 today.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -5 with light freezing drizzle. Nasty! We too have snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C but it is very dark at just 510PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, what you are experiencing is typical weather for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We're stalled at 0 and will not make our high of 3 today with the snow staying put on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine for the Edmonton area until at least Sunday should melt all that snow, Sinc. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck at 0 and that snow is not melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with 7C temps and blue skies at 9AM.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dull and grey. Where are my contrast and brightness sliders? Aah yes, November doesn't have any.


----------



## SINC

-1 with freezing rain has caused havoc as roads have turned into skating rinks in Edmonton this morning. Warming to 7 today should rid of of the mess with the rain on top of yesterday's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very cloudy with a light rain. Very dark at nearly 430PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe, but St.John's gets twice the snow of St. Anthony.

YouTube - Crazy snow storm


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, when the snow is falling too much, there is always the Marine Atlantic Ferry to get off of the island of Newfoundland.

YouTube - Newfoundland Ferry in massive waves!!


----------



## SINC

We've already reached our high for the day of +5 with scattered showers all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 4C, which is typical for mornings this time of year.


----------



## iJohnHenry

6ºC, and rain, heading to 10ºC, and rain.

Bleh.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, I'll trade you some fog for some warmer temps? Still 4C here.


----------



## iJohnHenry

True enough.

10ºC, and rain, with *NO* wind, is not that bad at all.

Nice for a walkabout with a golf umbrella.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, you might want to take my dogs for a walk while you are out walking. Of the seven, only two don't mind the rain, so you might have to tug on the leashes of the other five doxies. Merci et bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Go outside and see the Full Beaver Moon tonight! This full Moon is a sign of freezing weather to come. For Algonquin tribes, it was a time to set beaver traps before the swamps froze to ensure a supply of warm winter furs.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Dr.G. said:


> iJH, you might want to take my dogs for a walk while you are out walking. Of the seven, only two don't mind the rain, so you might have to tug on the leashes of the other five doxies. Merci et bon chance, mon ami.


Not on your life, Sherlock .... that means wiping 7 dogs down when I get back.


----------



## Dr.G.

iJH, no wiping down of doxies. Just let them in your living room and they roll around the carpet and jump from couch to sofa to chair. This dries them out in no time.


----------



## mrjimmy

Two days of rain then two of snow coming up. Oh November, you are a cruel master indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with clear skies and a bright full moon overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, the snowplows are ready to be shipped over to the GTA in an emergency.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> mrj, the snowplows are ready to be shipped over to the GTA in an emergency.


Ah yes Dr.G., we know, the army is standing by. Don't forget, those were the heady days when our mayor was a cheap furniture salesman.


----------



## mrjimmy

Mild!


----------



## SINC

-1, feels like -6 and a high of 0 with sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sun and 5C at nearly 130PM. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we've reached our high of 0 in bright sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gotta love that sunshine, Sinc, regardless of where one lives.


----------



## eMacMan

-8° this AM on its way to a high of 2 and a low of 2. Sunny and absolutely calm although Weather Canada has issued the normal small dog warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, when Environment Canada issues "the normal small dog warning" here in St.John's, it usually means my dogs are running around Churchill Park off the leash. Doxies are small dogs that think they are big dogs.


----------



## MacDoc

Windy and warm here - 14 - was nice out riding around but blustery - I suspect a loong drop coming


----------



## iJohnHenry

MacDoc said:


> I suspect a loong drop coming


Yep, Saturday night/Sunday morning, near as I can figure. Then flur .... sorry, can't type that word.


----------



## Dr.G.

A brisk -2C beneath a crystal clear full moon. A still and chilly night.


----------



## vicente

13 degrees Celsius here in Virginia, surprisingly not much warmer than back home in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been through Charlottesville, VA in the summer time .......... and it was almost as hot as Waycross, GA in the springtime. Still, it is a beautiful part of Virginia.


----------



## SINC

-1 and we'll try for a high of 7 in the sunshine today. Pretty good for the middle of November, I'd say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at nearly 11AM. A quiet Saturday here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

The hound was quite anxious to get out this morning until I opened the door. Rain is one thing but cold November rain stops him in his tracks. There are going to be a lot of towels to wash this weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, when Environment Canada issues "the normal small dog warning" here in St.John's, it usually means my dogs are running around Churchill Park off the leash. Doxies are small dogs that think they are big dogs.


Around here it means. "If you have a small dog you should put a back pack on him and fill it with rocks before letting him/her go outside." Failure to comply could result in a small dog tumbling arse over teakettle down Main Street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the update, eMacMan. Here, when I walk with my doxies, they are so low to the ground that they don't have far to fall.


----------



## 850

It is cloudy, 11 Degrees Celsius, and rainy down here in Niagara On The Lake  I am a little excited as I do believe I heard on the radio the tempertature will be dropping to -1 and there will be periods of snow  There will be a similar pattern for the next three days


----------



## SINC

Bright sun and 5 over the noon hour with a high of 7. We may even do better than that.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Overcast and raining here in Niagara. Waiting with bated breath for the snowstorm that was predicted earlier this week ...


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and the sun has set here in St.John's at only 432PM.


----------



## MacDoc

2 degrees coming down hard and a race to see if this turns to snow


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at just past 9PM. Clouds drifting by the nearly full moon. A quiet night.


----------



## iLabmAn

ssssssnnnnnnnnnOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

...in Orangeville.

....and tons of it. 

Glad I put on the snow tires on both cars. Forgot to remove screening and pads on the trampoline though. ARgh.


----------



## Dr.G.

iLabmAn, help is on the way. Your mayor, Mayor Rob Adams, spoke to our mayor for help. Snow plows and crews are coming to your aid. Seems like the owner of Van's Jewellers on Broadway in Orangeville has family in St.John's. Small world.


----------



## SINC

3 at nearly 9:00 p.m. and since that is our high for tomorrow, we're not going anywhere from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 1AM.


----------



## Lichen Software

*-1 at 6:00 am*

And lots and lots of snow here in Barrie. 

It started snowing at about 7:30 last night and has not stopped. Looking out at my bird feeding platform, it looks like we have gone from no snow to about a foot over night. The trees are bowed with the load. It is a good thing we cleaned the last ofthe apples off our apple tree yesterday or it would be swamped.

There was enough snow that our wild cat came back in. She came in at 5:00 this morning and immediately went to ground inthe basement. Apparently freedom is greatly overrated. Of course that means we will have another litter of kittens to give away.

One of my other cats just looked out the door, hissed and went back to bed.

One went out, but was really glad to get back in.

Yup, winter is coming ... fast.


----------



## mrjimmy

The storm has thankfully passed. Although it was a good excuse to stay home, nap and watch movies. By the last hound walk of the day (10:30), wet snow and rain were pounding the streets. Glad I passed on the party last night as well.

Today brings a calm morning. The sky is a mix of blue and dark grey and the wind is gentle but icy. Yet another harbinger.


----------



## MacDoc

One degree and sun starting to break through. No snow in Mississauga Windy and chilly - the end of the leaves. :clap: Now just the clean up. Sun feels good.


----------



## SINC

Calm and -3 this morning with a sunny day in the forecast but a high of only +1. Not much strength left in the sun as we count down to the shortest day.

Still no snow on the ground and that is welcome from my point of view.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 1111AM. A quiet Sunday in St.John's. Sadly, all this talk of snow means that our turn will soon come ........... and keep coming until May or June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we approach 2PM. Feels more like mid-June than mid-Nov. I am NOT complaining mind you.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Special Report: Snow in Toronto


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - Rick Mercer's Rant - Dec 1, 2007 - The Weather


----------



## MacDoc

3 degrees and SNOW FLURRIES  - the horror, the horror


----------



## 850

MacDoc said:


> 3 degrees and SNOW FLURRIES  - the horror, the horror


Now now MacDoc! Snow isnt thaaaaaatttttt bad  I am really hoping we get lots of snow during the Christmas holidays that would be ohhhh sooo perfect!


----------



## MacDoc

It is when you're campaigning to ride scooters all year 
Green is GOOD :clap:


----------



## 850

MacDoc said:


> It is when you're campaigning to ride scooters all year
> Green is GOOD :clap:


:lmao: MacDoc your my idol! :clap: :clap: 

Speaking of scooters, I haven't used one in a long time  Heh those things are fun


----------



## Dr.G.

"3 degrees and SNOW FLURRIES - the horror, the horror." Call out the army.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and foggy here at we approach 7PM. Still a quiet Sunday here in St.John's.


----------



## 850

Dr.G. said:


> "3 degrees and SNOW FLURRIES - the horror, the horror." Call out the army.


:lmao: haha i love this place!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 11PM. It is warmer today than for most of the month of June.


----------



## SINC

Freezing rain and snow overnight will make the commute tomorrow treacherous. Thank goodness I no longer commute.


----------



## MacDoc

Cottage country Ontario got it. 










0 and does feel like winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with strong winds out of the south at 845AM.


----------



## SINC

The wet snow and freezing rain forecast for overnight did not happen and that's a good thing. Currently -2 on the way to +3 with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 11AM with a wind-driven light drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 5PM ............... and it is very dark outside.


----------



## SINC

A mix of freezing rain and snow pellets all day long and now 1 with a high tomorrow of 6. We're dipping to double digit minus lows starting tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at 830AM with sunshine. A quiet morning here in St.John's. The calm before the storm, I fear, judging from all the talk of you folks with winter weather. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Clear and COLD this morning. Looks like November feels like January. The last tree holding it's leaves, a poplar, was dropping them in droves. A small carpet of lime-green was quickly building around it. Soon to be covered in snow I'm sure.

My thoughts turn to May....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a cool 5C today. Somewhat like mrj, this feels like another month, except for us it feels like June ........... except it is sunny. Last year, we had our coolest June when we struggled to get over 10C, and had the least amount of sunshine for the month. So, 5C with sunshine feels like June except sunnier.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning with showers and a high of only 5.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 and sunny - chilly wind - very cold clear air.


----------



## SINC

+2 in bright sunshine as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C, very dark and a light drizzle outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great air quality, MacDoc. Look on the bright side ............. you could get that sort of air quality AND tons of snow during the winter if you were here in St.John's. Actually, the one local authorized Apple dealer is doing a great business here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and +6 but we'll lose that fast as it drops to minus double digits tonight and a high tomorrow of -8.


----------



## 850

Good evening ladies and gents! The time is 7:16 PM and it is currently -1 and cloudy. Snow is expected for tomorrow cant wait


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light drizzle still. Going up to 12C with a light rain tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

-4 -brrr - brave kid went scootering for milk :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

That is a bit cold to go out on a scooter, MacDoc. Still, when you have to have milk, it is an essential.


----------



## MacDoc

We both want to ride as close to all year as we can. It's nice to have all the cheap snow mobile gear available - when I did it as a university student this warm cheap gear wasn't around.
A very chilly week to come. - at least there is some sun. - 4 and holding.


----------



## 850

MacDoc said:


> -4 -brrr - brave kid went scootering for milk :clap:


Sweet! What kind of milk MacDoc? Common its gotta be good if you are going to brave the elements  I know my local A&P has some chocolate milk on sale  I love chocolate milk!


----------



## SINC

+2 but dipping to -11 with a high of only -8 tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning with the wind chill making it feel like -15, and that's it for the day. We've already reached our high of -8.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow is it cold this morning! Ice crystals covering everything. Mother Nature, please reference the calendar for weather instructions...


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light drizzle. It feels like a warm mist in the shower. Sadly, it won't last for long and we will be having a white Christmas in the next week or so. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 - I think kid is glad it's shopping day - gets ride to school.


----------



## 850

It is -7 and sunny right now  But thats going to change very soon as the snow moves in! Yeaahhh!!! Its going to look all Christmasy soon!


----------



## Sitting Bull

Where abouts are you located 850


----------



## Sitting Bull

-8 and 30% chance of flurries here in Edmonton.
It has truly been an amazing November here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our November is shaping out to be warmer than our June here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

850 said:


> It is -7 and sunny right now  But thats going to change very soon as the snow moves in! Yeaahhh!!! Its going to look all Christmasy soon!


With no location beneath your avatar, your comments mean little to any of us here.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy. Still, no snow.


----------



## SINC

Still -8 over the noon hour in bright sunshine but dropping to -14 tonight with wind chills in the -20s. Still no snow though and that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

12.5C at 537PM. Very dark, but the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

11.7 at nearly 830PM and the fog has rolled in ............. with possible thunderstorms predicted with 13C temps. Very strange weather, because for about 11 of my 32 years here in St.John's, we were shoveling snow by this date, and the snow lasted until late April to late May.


----------



## MacDoc

-2 and as nasty a mix as imaginable for driving.  Never heard my ABS go like that. Glare even on the 407.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with 75kp/h winds driving the rain horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C with 75kp/h winds, but the rain is on and off.


----------



## MacDoc

out my window








-3 - winter has arrived in the GTA


----------



## SINC

"Tis a cool one here this morning, but no snow. It's that "feels like" temperature that has me reaching for my parka today.

Here's a look at temps in Namao (top 10 km east of our home) and Edmonton city centre airport, 10 km south of here.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc's photo pretty much sums it up. A thick sticky blanket of the dreaded white stuff. 

And me without my boots being waterproofed....


----------



## Dr.G.

Nothing but rain and fog here in St.John's. 12.5C at nearly noon. Amazingly, we are Canada's hot spot today. Not for long as the temps will be falling to 7C by this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 9PM. The clouds are starting to clear and we can even see some stars for a change.


----------



## 850

It is 0 Degrees Celsius, and it is snowing


----------



## SINC

850 said:


> It is 0 Degrees Celsius, and it is snowing


As I mentioned before, without a location beneath your avatar, this is entirely useless information. Where?

Location, location, location?


----------



## Sitting Bull

I have made the same comment before, a location would be nice.
Why would someone not want to show there location?


----------



## 850

SINC said:


> As I mentioned before, without a location beneath your avatar, this is entirely useless information. Where?
> 
> Location, location, location?


My apologies  Just for the record I did mention my location in a previous post haha! I will resolve this asap!


----------



## iJohnHenry

Being coy is cute, for a while.  

Enough said. 

*User CP*, if you are wondering. :clap:

EDIT: Got it. The Southern portion of the Golden Horseshoe. No wonder you are warmer that me.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thanks 850.
Appreciate that.


----------



## SINC

Thanks 850, I have an uncle in St. Catherines, so the info you post is now of particular interest to me.

-5 here this morning and we're going to try and put a + sign in front of that for a high today with *gasp* flurries in the forecast.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 and clear. Wonder if kid really wants to scooter to school at this temp


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C in pouring rain. No one out on scooters in this weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, some sunshine and 8C temps. First time we have seen the sun in nearly a week.


----------



## MacDoc

Minus 7 - way low for the time of year - sunny tho. Easing up sooon :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 9C at about 230PM this afternoon, with beautiful sunshine. People were walking around dazed, unsure if this was really the sun.


----------



## SINC

-2 in bright sun over the lunch hour. I doubt we will reach our high of +5.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clear skies as the sun has just set. It is only 420PM, but in about half an hour it shall be dark. At least the clearing skies will allow the stars to shine.


----------



## mapsgirl

Cold. Blah...it causes runny noses and I've had enough of them for a life time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C at 11PM here in St.John's. Nice clear sky with loads of stars and planets visible.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn it's a cold week - 8 on the way down to -12.
Brave kid went out on scooter for an hour  I think his knees froze. Ordered him a pair of lined chaps ( and for me) ). It's cold, period....brrr.


----------



## SINC

+3 on the way to +4 today, so what we see is what we get for the rest of the day with scattered showers to boot.


----------



## MacDoc

Still -10 - good time to go shopping 
Coldest of the week - gonna be a bit more seasonal tho not much


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and rain, but going up to 12C ............. with rain. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy at just past 2PM. The rains stopped, and I love fog, so this is actually a fine Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and the fog is gone ............. replaced by rain. We would have had over 150cm of snow had all the rain we have received in the past week come down as snow. Luckily, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

We've surpassed our forecast high of 3 as we are now 7 in bright sun over the noon hour although the wind persists and it is bitterly cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with pouring rain for the past hour or so. No sun is in the forecast here until late next week. Still, as least no snow.


----------



## MacDoc

-4 and grey. Okay that's quite enough of this


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that is how I feel about the rain, but there is an outside chance that we might escape November without any snow to shovel for the first time in years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with strong winds which blew away the fog and the rain clouds. Feels like June .............. only warmer than most of our past two Junes.


----------



## SINC

Darkness has fallen and it is still 5 and on the way down to -5 overnight, then only +1 tomorrow for the Grey Cup festivities.


----------



## Bolor

Cold ... -16 tonight and a high of -7 tomorrow. Brrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, luckily, you don't have our winds which are gusting at about 75kp/h from the south. Then your windchill would be brutal. Hang in there, mon ami. You know where to get some Bolor Special if things get too cold.


----------



## MacDoc

Bolor you make my - 9 sound balmy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

-3 and headed up to +7 in the sunshine today. A fine day for the Grey Cup game.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy at nearly noon.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous sun but still below zero. -1 and sunny


----------



## SINC

-3 under bright sun at mid morning with just enough wind to get your attention:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 6C at 121PM. A nice, quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 6C at 3PM. Not sure how much more sun we will be getting until the middle of next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C at 835AM. Good day to hang out some laundry on the clothes line.


----------



## SINC

At the risk of sounding like a repeat from yesterday, it's -3 on the way to +7 in the sunshine again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset ended a fine Monday. Currently 3C and clear at nearly 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Huge transport planes have been taking off all day from the St.John's International Airport. St. John's, which has more wet snow and slush equipment/crews per capita than any other place in Canada, received an urgent request from the mayor of Toronto. So, 2/3 of our equipment and crews are being loaned to TO. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The nice weather continues at -3 on the way to +5 in the sun again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 3C at 10AM. A grand morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Much more seasonal feel this am. Still only 2 - chilly week ahead too


----------



## SINC

Pretty good looking week ahead for us and well above average:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny blue skies and 3C. Warm enough to be outside without a coat.


----------



## Bolor

temps at -3 during the day but there's even more snow for the next five days. Not enough for the snow blower but enough to wear me out shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a nice sunset and clear skies at 407PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Just past the noon hour and we're at +5 with a chance to hit +8 again today in bright sun. Marvellous!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night. Venus and Saturn (I think) are crystal clear in the southwestern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet, cloudy morning ............ 3C and no wind.


----------



## SINC

-1 and headed to +2 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with the sun trying to shine at just before 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at 3PM. Going up to 10C tomorrow and 12C on Saturday. Rain is forecast, but we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

We've reached out high of +2 by noon so I think we might see +5 as the sun is very strong and there is little wind. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, do you find that the sun does not have any real warmth in it when it is shining? Sad, but that is the way it is here during the months of Nov. to May.


----------



## Bolor

Snow, snow and more snow. I think we have gotten over 5 cms so far and no sign of it letting up. Temps are still in the -3 range so at least that part's reasonable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Bolor. Spring will soon be upon you before you know it .......... we hope.


----------



## SINC

A nippy -10 on the back deck this morning as we try for a high of +3 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 11AM. Very foggy and no wind. Seems like London.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very foggy here in St.John's, but with 10C temps and no wind, it is a great evening, albeit very dark at 435PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. If the forecasts of Environment Canada are correct, we have no snow in the forecast until at least Monday. This will be the first November since the early 1980's where there was no snowfall in St. John's that required shoveling. We had a dusting of snow, but it fell overnight and melted by the time morning came about. How I would love to experience a green Christmas this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C and still foggy.


----------



## MacDoc

Dismal November - 1 degree damp and grey.


----------



## SINC

-1 sliding to -10 tonight and back up to +3 with flurries tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Right on forecast at -10 this morning with a high of only +2 now and still possible precipitation, either flurries or freezing rain. If it's the latter, it will be bumper cars out there later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and foggy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at just past 11AM with a bit of rain.


----------



## eMacMan

Forecast.jpg

This presumably is a make up for yesterday when the forecast said low of -5°C when the temp was -16°C


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at nearly 430PM. Very dark outside now. No sun is forecast for St.John's before Monday ............ if then. Still, no snow for this month is a first for me.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and dark at 540PM. The fog has lifted and the rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

A rather balmy +2 on the way to +6 in the sunshine today. Nice way to finish off the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and 10C at 1215PM. Sunshine is forecast for tomorrow for our Santa Claus parade, and then it is back to rain. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

Finally some sun :clap: 3 degrees - and sunny enough to finish up the yard chores so rudely interrupted.


----------



## SINC

Nice warm sun and +4, great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and pouring rain. No wind, so it is coming straight down and is very heavy. Luckily, this would have been a foot of snow (at least) had it fallen as rain, but now all it can do is water the lawns. Fine with me.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow you sure are getting balmy weather. 

1 degree and clear. Got up to 5 in the sun...leaves all raked, hot tub cleaned, bird feeder filled, hammock frame put away 

Winter cometh....sloppy storm with up to 20 cm of snow on it's way.

New chore this winter - storing cordless mower properly


----------



## SINC

Still +2 and headed for +8 tomorrow, but that will end it with winds and snow in the future for Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally a break in the rain. 8C at nearly midnight, and we can actually see some stars. No wind so it is a very pleasant night.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we are only getting "balmy weather" because of the lows that are stalled over your area. Usually, we get what you are getting, only with more snow.


----------



## SINC

0 and with the overnight change in the forecast, a high of +4 with a chance of flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 6C at 1015AM. Was able to again have my morning coffee out on my back deck now that the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

The jumbo transports are now loading up once again here in St.John's, with snow plows and crews. Is there snow on the way to the GTA?


----------



## MacDoc

Grey and -1 and my growing migraine says our storm is not far off.


----------



## mrjimmy

Frost!


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel for you, MacDoc. I know of people who suffer the same sort of affliction. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

I'll be fine once it arrives - it's the steep drop ahead of time that hits me.

Shut the blinds, load up on coffee and ibuprofen. 
Sun is trying come out - temp stuck at -1.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find it hard to believe, but I might have to go out and mow a part of my lawn. All of the rain we have had got it growing once again. Usually by now, it is under a few inches of snow that forms the base of our mounds and mounds of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday, in a 10 hour period, St.John's received over 4 inches of rain. Luckily, it did not come down as snow.


----------



## SINC

One degree shy of our high of 5 today, but no precipitation at all. That is forecast now for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C at just past 7PM. Warmer temps are predicted for tomorrow ............ with more rain. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

1 degree - snow bits.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and nothing but clearing skies. Very quiet.


----------



## The Doug

5 to 10 cms of snow & ice changing over to freezing rain in the morning. There's a freezing rain warning in effect. A bit of snow is coming down right now. 

I could swear we had a minor tremblor just before 9:00 p.m.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh it is a total horrid sloppy mess out there. Says 2 degrees but it's sleet and snow all mixed.

Even soaking in the hot tub my hair was all crusted...very weird weather and windy like crazy.


----------



## SINC

Since we too are forecast for much the same in the coming week, it would appear winter is on our doorstep.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep - tho somewhat rare, back to back La Ninas may be in the cards, the eastern Pacific is pretty cool.

NWS Norman, Oklahoma - Frequently Asked Questions About La Niña and Winter Weather

Sure feels like it...Alberta Clipper and a southern storm riding the jet stream on a collision course right over HERE!!....

3 degrees and naaaasssssssty.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 3 and whatever it is there is lots of it.


----------



## SINC

We too sit at 3 with a high of only 5 today with flurries or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at a bit before 10AM. Warmer weather and more rain is forecast for later today and tomorrow. I will take rain over snow any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

As I read Doug's post, the posts of MacDoc and Sinc, I keep wondering "When are we going to get hit with winter?" I am not wanting this sort of weather, but usually we are getting the freezing rain/sleet/snow/hail/constant flurries in mid-Nov/early-Dec. I shudder to think of what is in store for us here in St.John's when we do get Winter. We shall see.

Until then, drive/walk carefully one and all.


----------



## The Doug

We didn't get as much snow as they predicted (at least, not where I live). Just an couple of centimetres. Not a lot of freezing rain, either. Still, it's pretty sloppy out there. In MTL the temperature is supposed to hit +6 today, and it'll stay windy through most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good for you folks, Doug.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain, and it is so dark outside that all of the street lights have come on ................ and it is only 412PM.


----------



## SINC

Still 6 but it is beginning to cool off quite quickly and cloudy and very dark over the noon hour. The north winds are howling with wind warnings out for much of the northern are of the province. Gusting to 90 kph with rain and or snow later today as it falls to -10 tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

> As I read Doug's post, the posts of MacDoc and Sinc, I keep wondering "When are we going to get hit with winter?" I am not wanting this sort of weather, but usually we are getting the freezing rain/sleet/snow/hail/constant flurries in mid-Nov/early-Dec. I shudder to think of what is in store for us here in St.John's when we do get Winter. We shall see.
> 
> Until then, drive/walk carefully one and all.


The jet stream can position in such a way that it pulls warm arm north along the coast.
You might have a balmy winter - the same stream loops down in the west = cold winter for the western North America which is what we are seeing.

2 degrees and grey but nothing on the ground at all. Some drop on the cheery tree look neat, black branches, brilliant red cherries and drops of water like little lights along the branches.

Almost a haiku moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You might have a balmy winter - the same stream loops down in the west = cold winter for the western North America which is what we are seeing." MacDoc, you have been out in the rain for too long. We have had one balmy winter here in St.John's in my 32 years here -- that was back in 1978, when we got "only" 9 feet of snow. It did not snow until Christmas eve, and was gone by Easter, which was in mid-April. The past decade has seen a snowfall ranging from 13-21 feet, starting sometime in Nov. and lasting until May/June.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Almost a haiku moment." Dogberries in the autumn mist.


----------



## MacDoc

"Sour cherries in November rain
Bird's sweetness"


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain. Going up to 14C tomorrow .............. with more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an amazing 16C at about 840AM here in St.John's. This is warmer than what we experienced in all but four days in the month of June.


----------



## SINC

-10 here this morning and a high of -5. Cold temperatures are on the way with Wednesday and Thursday lows in the -20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the rain has stopped at nearly noon here in St.John's. Amazing weather, be it for June or Dec.


----------



## SINC

Luckily there is no sign of the snow that is forecast and that is just fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife always speaks fondly of her winters in Edmonton and Calgary, when it would be cold, but sunny for days on end.


----------



## SINC

We have not seen the sun here for a couple of days now. Instead it has been quite dark and gloomy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, there is no snow. My wife told me that there were days in Jan. and Feb. that they got an inch of snow that she used a broom to sweep clear their walkway.


----------



## SINC

As I have noted many times, there is nothing unusual about no snow in Alberta until mid January some years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, no snow until mid-Jan. is nearly an impossibility here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at 415PM and it is getting dark enough for the street lights to come on.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, what's that white stuff?


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at 530PM. Wait .............. we have white things in the sky as well ................. what are those things??????????? Oh, they are stars ............... and the crescent moon. Haven't seen those for many days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I had to look to see if this was a misprint for you folks -- Compliments from the fine people at Environment Canada.

Thursday Sunny. Low minus 22. High minus 11.


----------



## SINC

The roads are an icy mass and it's bumper car city out there. Not a lot of snow, but what fell froze into ice instantly creating a slippery slope indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds dangerous for drivers and walkers, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 11AM and very breezy here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

11AM?

-6 here and dropping like a stone to -18 tonight. Snow has stopped but more is forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at 9AM. A quiet and dull day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

1 degree and light clouds but no sun ... getting boring now.


----------



## eMacMan

We had about 5 inches of partly cloudy overnight. Added to the previous nights 7 that makes about a foot. Currently -9°C dropping to -18 tonight assuming the clouds move on in the meantime.


----------



## SINC

It's -14 and with the wind chill feels like -22 this morning. We got 2 cm of snow yesterday and flurries are forecast for today as we struggle to get to -12 for a high. If this wind keeps up, it will be a very chilly day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and still very cloudy ............ or "boring" as MacDoc so aptly put it.


----------



## MacDoc

4 and sunny - if I wasn't so beat I'd get the scooter out for a spin. All nighter with diabetic crisis was tiring but we did have fun playing crokinole for a good part of it


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of the crisis, MacDoc. You deserve a bit of sunshine ......... and a nap.


----------



## MacDoc

Nap soon - eye lids droopy. Accidental situation with a leaky insulin pump but all is well. Maybe go sit in the hot tub in the sun as a compromise. Was 5 out there for a while now down to 3 with some small snow in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good idea, MacDoc. Just don't fall asleep in your tub.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and rain. At least we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

-21 this morning with a high of only -9 today. snow beginning this afternoon and continuing daily right through Sunday. I guess winter has arrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter has arrived here in St.John's as well. Last night's rain turned into wet flurries. So, there is white on the roof tops and in the gardens, but nothing to shovel ................. yet.

Sunny and 2C this morning with rain predicted for tonight, so the snow will be washed away ............... we hope.


----------



## eMacMan

How can you tell our Southern Alberta forecasts come out of the maritimes. Sadly it is the current temp that is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, St.John's, NL is part of the Atlantic provinces and not the Maritimes. We are at 2C and cloudy at 331PM. The snow is gone and it is going up to 8C tomorrow with more rain.


----------



## SINC

-11 just past the lunch hour and with the wind it feels like -20. Sadly, I have to go out in it after the satellite tech arrives to install a new receiver this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with no wind .............. but very dark at 450PM.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 and dark. ....and even chillier week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as the clouds seem to be drifting away.


----------



## mrjimmy

Clear and bitterly cold this morning. The coldest morning so far this season. As I gazed up at the dawn of a cloudless sky I could feel my face stinging. 

That cold.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep tho the sun is welcome. -7 up from -9


----------



## mapsgirl

I missed the actual forcast for today...but from walking from my hosue to the car...it's really really cold outside!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing balmy 9C this morning. Amazing since this is warmer than almost half of the temps we experienced in June. Still, it shall not last, and a brutal winter, with lots of snow (20-25 feet of snow) and much colder than normal temps are forecast. We shall see.


----------



## mapsgirl

My hubby is actually hoping for lots of snow.  We just bought a nice big snowblower (Airens) so he's itching to use it. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Mapsgirl, I bought a new snowblower myself last year and each winter I pray that I won't have to use it, since I will only bring it out of the garage if the snow is one foot deep or more. Here in St.John's, this happens about a dozen times ............. if we are lucky.


----------



## SINC

Well, we've reached our high of +3 and the snow continues to fall and apparently will for days on end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold on Monday, Sinc, especially if there is any wind. That is our sort of temp in mid-Feb.

Still 9C at we approach 2PM. This is more like June temps than early Dec.


----------



## SINC

We got 3 cm of snow yesterday. People are finally out shovelling the stuff for the first time this year.


----------



## MacDoc

Sun is sooooooo nice - -3 but brave kid heads out on scooter.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have experienced the two coolest Junes in recorded history here in St.John's these past two June months. It is 8C right now at 1115PM, which would have made this one of the warmer evenings if this was June this past year rather than Dec.5th.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We have experienced the two coolest Junes in recorded history here in St.John's these past two June months.


Sorry, but I don't get your meaning Dr. G.

"Past two June months"? Come again?


----------



## SINC

-6 with light snow on the way to +3 today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Light snow and -6 here as well. Nice dusty snow which is so much more palatable than the mush that usually falls in TO.

Perfect Christmas-y day to put up the decorations. Wish it was a little warmer though... hey wait... isn't that the Canadian motto?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Past two June months"? Sinc, I guess 32 years living in St.John's has rubbed off on me. This is a NL expression. Luckily, I still have my NYC accent.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C here at 1133AM. No wind, so it is just a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

We have a couple inches of of fine fluffy snow on the ground this morning. the kind that if a wind comes up, it will blow away. But by the looks of the forecast we can expect more every day for quite some time:


----------



## MacDoc

-6 and grayish tho the sun is trying to poke through.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun set nearly an hour ago, and it was a nice sunset. The sky was clear, and now the stars are out. There is no wind. This sort of condition means cool weather, and it is now just under 1C. Still, it is a gentle evening.


----------



## SINC

2:00 and the snow has eased off as we sit at zero.


----------



## Dr.G.

530PM and we sit at 0C as well. Still, it is a nice night, with lots of stars out overhead.


----------



## SINC

It's now -1 and it's raining. Raining hard as a matter of fact. Roads are becoming skating rinks out there and if people don't slow right down and take care, it will be like bumper cars out there. Yuk!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hate driving on icy roads. Be careful, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful half moon is overhead on a -2C evening. A real nip in the air, but the sky is clear.


----------



## SINC

-2 and falling to -6 as the day progresses with nothing but snow in the forecast for the next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, we are in for a fun day here in St.John's.

Day: Cloudy. Flurries beginning this morning changing to rain later this morning. Risk of freezing rain this morning. Rainfall amount 10 mm. Wind becoming east 30 km/h gusting to 50 except gusting to 70 along exposed areas of the coast this afternoon. High 9.

Night: Rain. Amount 15 to 25 mm. Wind southeast 40 km/h gusting to 70 except gusting to 90 along exposed areas of the coast. Wind becoming southwest 40 gusting to 60 overnight. Temperature steady near 10. 


The predicted flurries are now upon us and it looks more like heavy snow. Hopefully, the predicted rain and warm temps also come to wash it all away. Sadly, Winter has finally come to St.John's. Now, we all look forward to Christmas ............... and Victoria Day (May 24th) which is (usually) the last day we get snowfall. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 and a clear blue sky. Just a thin layer of snow that is sticking around.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still waiting for all of the rain and the 9C temps to wash away our snow. Yes, still waiting .......................... still waiting .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

.......... still waiting ............................


----------



## Dr.G.

Could not wait any longer. A few inches of heavy, wet snow is in the driveway. So, I took one of my 9 shovels and pushed it into the garden. Strange how muscles that have not shoveled snow since May suddenly spring to life and work wonders with this white hell. Such is Life here on "The Rock".


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow is it cold out there! Clear and cold. Well below -10 with the wind. The layer of snow I feel will be the base for many more layers to come. I say goodbye to the grass for another year.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with still no sign of rain. We need the rain and the 9C temps to again see the grass. 

Mrj, when our bottom layer of snow is down, I usally cover a spot in the middle of the garden with some Kool Ade. Then, when it melts down to this layer in May (or June  ) I am able to say "That is where we were on Nov./Dec. **. We shall see, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has started ............. and now the slush. Still, we are all outside singing together, "Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain ............" (sung to the tune of "Let it Snow"). My neighbors and I were outside, romping about like children and Druids as the snow was melting away and being washed away. Hopefully, by this time tomorrow, there will be no snow left.

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas .......... (with my apologies to Bing Crosby).


----------



## MacDoc

.-10, bright sun and snow on the ground....."_on such a winter's day..._"


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and rain. "Oh the weather outside is stormy ............." .  

Sing along everyone.


----------



## SINC

Steadily falling temperature at -10 and on the way down to -17 as the day progresses. A break in the clouds has us in weak sun over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark outside and it is only 410PM. 4C, a light rain, as the snow slowly washes away.


----------



## Bolor

Well, we got up to -30 on our thermometer this morning. It has now warmed up to -20 but windchill still at -30. At least its isn't snowing. It's supposed to start again tomorrow. sigh ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I can't imagine that sort of cold, especially in Dec. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 9C with fog as the 730PM CBC Radio 1 News comes on.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn down to -12. Brrrrr.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up a bit oddly enough and now sit at -8. Strange day as temps rose and fell and rose again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C and pouring rain. All of the 10cm of snow that feel this morning is gone. It is warmer now than most of the nights we experienced this past June. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had driving rain and 100kp/h winds last night, with 12C temps. Luckily, it came as rain, because I would have gotten up to meter high drifts of snow had it fallen as the white stuff. The wind has died down and it is currently cloudy and 8C.


----------



## SINC

Now -16 with a high of only -10 and more snow today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Snow falling fast and building up. Cold. Perfect for the Christmas season but come January 2nd I expect it to promptly melt and for the golf courses to reopen.

That's an order.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and a bit of rain .............. with clearing skies .............. maybe. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are patches of blue sky, so maybe we might get some sun.

I find it hard to believe the temps we shall be having by mid-week, since it would feel more like mid-June that early Dec. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Bolor

Woke up to bright sunny skies again this morning with temps at -26. Currently at -15 and cloudy. Supposed to snow a bit over the next two days hence the warmer temps.


----------



## eMacMan

About 3 inches this morning. Pretty easy shoveling compared to the last go-around. Looks like more of the same over the coming week but fairly mild winter temps currently around 0°C


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and still snowing. -13 with a wind that makes it feel like -20 and dropping to -18 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is cold, Sinc. Luckily, the snow won't be wet.


----------



## MacDoc

-3 heading up to plus 8 tomorrow..have to take the scooter for a spin charge up the battery.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C going down to a chilly -3C overnight.


----------



## SINC

-21 here this morning with more snow today and a high of -10.


----------



## Bolor

light dusting of snow... temps at -9 ... more to come (snow that is)


----------



## mrjimmy

Much warmer this morning with a thick blanket of heavy snow. Supposed to rain a bit later. 

Like I mentioned previously, please refrain from removing the aesthetically pleasing blanket of 'holiday snow' until after January 2nd. At which point the ground needs to be clear and dry with plenty of sunshine and temps hovering around 10˚ or so.

Until say, March when conditions should improve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a few inches of snow and -3C temps. Hopefully, it shall all be gone by Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB it dropped to -13 overnight but then the clouds came in and it had bounced up to -2 when I got up. Wind warnings are posted but is absolutely calm at the moment.


----------



## Bolor

Temps dropped to -13 from -9 this AM. On its way down to -24 o/night


----------



## SINC

-16 at the noon hour on the way to -11.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -3C going to 0C by midnight and then up to 10C by noon. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

3 degrees and sloppy.


----------



## SINC

Brrrrr . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at nearly 9PM. My dogs are out back playing in light and dry snow, and only a few inches deep, which is rare here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at just past 8AM with a wind warning issued by Environment Canada --

Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

Southwesterly winds gusting up to 110 km/h will develop this morning.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 10AM, with some rain to wash away yesterday's snow. Winds are just now starting to pick up.


----------



## Bolor

Dr.G please send some warmth our way

-26 but clear. High today of -21

Sinc I'll see your Brrrrr and double it.


----------



## SINC

-12 this morning on the way to +4 today as a warm front goes through. I'll try and push it all the way to Timmins for ya Bolor.


----------



## mrjimmy

Yesterday's rain made way to this morning's frozen tundra. The highways were a mess.

Much warmer now and I see 5˚ coming this Sunday. It doesn't quite jive with my aforementioned weather demands, but I'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, it is currently 8C but there is a roaring wind out of the southwest. Might now be able to steer it towards you, but I shall try.


----------



## Dr.G.

The temps keep going up .......... the rain keeps falling down ............ and when the sun is forecast to shine on Sunday, St.John's goes into the deep freeze with temps ranging from -3 to -5C. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 but the sun is shining - on the way down to -11.
Odd ice this morning - little pebbly coating over everything.

Hope the sun nukes it before the cold sets in .


----------



## Dr.G.

No sun here, MacDoc. Just roaring winds and 10C temps. My dogs are refusing to go outside even though they are low to the ground.


----------



## MacDoc

Skip the sun - I'll settle for plus 10.
-4 and heading down - still sunny tho.


----------



## SINC

The sun is out briefly here, but I am NOT looking forward to the weekend. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is there any wind with those frigid temps?


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 11C at 241PM here in St.John's. However, the wind is so strong that I have moved my car away from the tree near the driveway. This 40 foot tree is swaying back and forth and with 100kp/h gust out of the southwest, I can just envision the tree crushing my car. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, is there any wind with those frigid temps?


No wind Dr, G. If the wind comes up, the wind chill temps drop dramatically.


----------



## Dr.G.

You are lucky, Sinc. I think that the coldest I have ever been here in St. John's was when the air temps dipped down to -24 to -26. With the windchill, it was in the low -30s. This only happens in Feb. when we get dry cold air coming from the northwest. Comes March, we start to get the winds out of the northeast, which bring the loads of wet snow or freezing rain/hail/sleet/etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at nearly 6PM and the wind is really roaring now. I went outside to check my roof and was almost blown off of my feet the gusts were so powerful.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unreal 13C at just past 10PM. It was not this warm at night anytime in the month of June. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

Tonight's no problem, it's the weekend I don't like:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that IS cold. I get a chill just reading about those weekend temps. Do you do anything for your car in this sort of weather?


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind has died down somewhat and now we just have 4C and rain. This will change to flurries later in the day ............. which will then change to hail and ice pellets tonight .................... with more rain forecast for tomorrow and 13C temps for Friday afternoon and into Saturday. Strange, but at least the major snowstorms are west of us. Sadly, our time to be pounded with snow shall come all too soon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

No Dr. G., nothing special for our cars. My Suzuki sits in a heated garage, so it is not an issue. My wife's Windstar van sits outside on the driveway and we have never plugged it in since we got it new. (Mostly because I never could find the damn cord under the hood.  ) It has never failed to start in weather much colder than this weekend will be.

-1 and pretty much staying there with a high of 0, but I really am not looking forward to the sub zero weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sinc. My wife spoke of tires that were flat on the bottom and went thump when you drove. Due to the standing in the cold overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from The Old Farmer's Almanac --

December 12 — The Full Cold Moon

Sky watchers will be dazzled by an exceptionally high, bright, and large Moon. In fact, this Moon is 14% bigger and 30% brighter than other full Moons this year. Why? The Moon is both in its full phase and at a point in its orbit that is nearest Earth, called its perigee. When these events occur together, the Moon is closer to Earth than usual. The effect? The Full Cold Moon will appear especially large near the horizon as the Sun sets.

The Moon is also high at this time of year; when it's overhead (near midnight), it will light up the landscape. Take a magical stroll and see your world at night. You won't need a flashlight!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Sinc. My wife spoke of tires that were flat on the bottom and went thump when you drove. Due to the standing in the cold overnight.


That was true many years back when we used bias ply tires. It sometimes took a couple of hundred yards before they "rounded out" again.

This is not an issue with today's radial tires which do not go flat on one side from the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would have liked to have experienced that sensation, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

They still make bias ply tires for some applications if you really want to try, but you would have to move west for it to be cold enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Think I will stay on this side of the cold temps. Still, it would be nice to get away from the snow of winter ...............


----------



## MacDoc

-8 and grey.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and hailing at 445PM. Very dark outside except for the white of the hail on the lawns. Going up to 12C with rain on Friday, and 13C with rain on Sat., so all of the hail/sleet and snow today will be gone.


----------



## treysik

Cold and snowy - plus the transit system here is on strike, so the commute to work is even worse, with more cars on the road. What was a 10 minute drive for me, is now an hour in traffic.


----------



## Dr.G.

It must be difficult getting to and from work/school/stores in Ottawa with the strike and the snow. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## treysik

Dr.G. said:


> It must be difficult getting to and from work/school/stores in Ottawa with the strike and the snow. Bon chance, mon ami.


Oh yes, trust me, its very difficult. People are not happy in Ottawa. To add to the downtown traffic, the folks at OC Transpo are striking at City Hall. This makes the traffic to and from downtown even worse. I hope it ends soon so my commute is back to 30 minutes a day instead of 2 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know that when we get 30cm of snow our buses are pulled off of the road, cars are told to stay home, and it takes about 12 hours to clear everything up. Of course, St.John's has fewer people than Ottawa.


----------



## treysik

Regardless of the amount of snow, buses still run here. We go about 30CM Monday night/Tuesday. The strike started Wednesday. But with that much snow, they do advise all people to stay at home - but in reality, people need to make a living and some just cannot afford to stay home (unless government, they seem to get paid for everything - at least here in Ottawa they do).


----------



## Dr.G.

Treysik, 30cm+ will get our buses pulled from service. Keep in mind that when we get 30cm, it is not light, fluffy snow that drifts downwards. St.John's was shut down last winter for 1 1/2 days when we got 78cm in 30 hours, which was blown into 4 meter drifts by 100kp/h winds. So, people stay home, the plows have a chance to clear the streets, and we go back to normal in 2 days. My neighbor, who is from the GTA, said that this sort of storm would cripple the GTA for over 2 weeks. I told her of the storm we got in the winter of 2000-2001, when we received over 5 feet of snow in 9 days, and she said that she had to go ................ and update her resume. She is now teaching at UBC.


----------



## Bolor

SINC said:


> They still make bias ply tires for some applications if you really want to try, but you would have to move west for it to be cold enough.


Or Timmins

6+ in snow this morning going to -25 tonight and clearing


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at nearly 9PM, but a light hail/snow mix is falling. About 7cm has fallen in the past few hours, which will, hopefully, be washed away by tomorrow's rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, we have a real mixed bag of all sorts of weather in the next few days. We shall see.

Tonight Rain changing to periods of snow mixed with ice pellets early this evening. Risk of freezing rain. Snow and ice pellet amount 2 cm. Wind northeast 20 km/h. Low minus 1. 

Friday Day: Ice pellets changing to rain early in the morning and ending in the afternoon then cloudy. Risk of freezing rain early in the morning. Rainfall amount 5 to 10 mm. Fog patches. Wind east 30 km/h gusting to 50 becoming south 30 gusting to 50 in the afternoon. High 12.

Night: Cloudy. Fog patches. Wind south 40 km/h gusting to 60. Temperature steady near 12. 

Saturday Rain. Windy. High 13. 

Sunday A mix of sun and cloud. Windy. Low minus 3. High plus 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a few inches of snow and hail yesterday, and now it is 2C and all we have is slush. Hopefully, it will hit the forecast 12C today and 13C tomorrow, all with heavy rains, to wash away this mess. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It is currently -6 here at the house, but Edmonton is at -1 as you can see from the graphic below. The outskirts are always 4 to 6 degrees colder than the city airport where this graphic temp originates, located right in the heart of of downtown Edmonton.

Take a look at the lows for the next few days and then add that 4 to 6 degrees. We, for example are forecast to go down to -40 on a couple of nights over the weekend or Monday. Brrrrr.


----------



## mrjimmy

Well whatdoyaknow, another cold, grey winter day.


----------



## eMacMan

Around -1°C as of 7 AM here in SW AB. According to the forecast it's all down hill from here. Figure about 6" of white death over night then it gets cold. Since the lows have tended to be about 5-10 degrees colder than predicted this year it might even get really cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am getting cold just looking at those graphics. 

Currently 3C here in St.John's as we approach noon. Had the woodstove going this morning to help dry off my dogs. They were playing in the snow and slush this morning and were soaked. They quickly warmed up and fell asleep by the woodstove. Going up to 12C today and 13C tomorrow, so, hopefully, all of the snow and slush will wash away and be gone from our memories until Sunday when we go down to -1C to -6C on Monday, before going back up to 10C with rain. Had all the rain we have gotten in Dec. been in the form of snow, we would be over the 5 foot mark in snowfall. I will take rain over snow any day of the week ............ any month of the year.


----------



## Bolor

-30 and clear this AM. Currently -23 with wind chill of -32.

Of course more snow tomorrow with warmer temps


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 4C as we approach 2PM. Going up to 12C by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, at 5PM, it was 5.7C. Now, at 534PM, it is 12C.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is not 618PM and the temp is 13.2C. This would have been considered a warm night in June, since there were only a few nights when the temp got over 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

13.7C at 709PM. Simply amazing.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G I think NL has sailed south.

••

-6 and clearing. Nice night for the hot tub.


----------



## Dr.G.

13.8C at 726PM. Do I hear 14C? Anyone? 14C? The bid is at 13.8C. Going once ........... going twice ................


----------



## eMacMan

Temp still pounding its chest and threatening to take the deep plunge. In the meantime; "Here come da snow!"


----------



## Dr.G.

16.1C at 929PM. I cannot believe this since it would have been the warmest night in June, when our warmest night was 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

We set a record. A few years ago, we had over 3 feet of snow on the ground on this day.

16 °C 

Observed at: St. John's Int'l Airport 
Date: 9:30 PM NST Friday 12 December 2008 
Condition: Cloudy 
Pressure: 101.6 kPa 
Tendency: falling 
Visibility: 24 km 

Temperature: 16.2°C 
Dewpoint: 13.8°C 
Humidity: 86 % 
Wind: SW 50 gust 68 km/h


----------



## SINC

It's here.


----------



## MacDoc

End of times Dr. G 

BBC NEWS | Americas | Southern US hit by rare snowfall

-9 heading down to -13


----------



## shawrules34

Rainy and Snowy, supposed to snow all weekend.
-4
Roaming Blackouts.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Well at 3:30am it is -21 here in Edmonton and with the wind she is -33
No global warming here


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, if this is the end, what a way to go. Feels like July now. Currently 15.7C at just before 9AM. This is down from a record setting 16.2C last night. All of the snow from Thursday/Friday has now melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I spent 5 years in the State of Georgia. Two years were in Waycross,GA, which is about 40 miles north of the Florida border. In those two years, I saw 1/2 of snow. In my three years in Athens,GA, I saw 4 1/2 inches of snow. The first snowfall I saw here in St.John's, which was early Dec. back in 1977, I saw more snow than those 5 inches fall in a few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are really strong here, but they are out of the southwest, which means balmy temps. Not sure how long this will last, but I won my bet with my wife. She dared me to take our dogs for a walk wearing just my shorts, a tee-shirt and sandals. I won the bet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, all good things must come to an end. This just in from Environment Canada --

Sunday Flurries ending in the morning then cloudy. Wind northwest 30 km/h gusting to 50. Temperature steady near minus 2.

Monday Cloudy. Low minus 4. High plus 4.


----------



## SINC

Winter has arrived and even with a very light wind, it makes it feel like -37 out there this morning in Edmonton. My thermometer reads -27 so the wind chill here is about -40 right now.


----------



## MacDoc

That's right - there is a cold Pacific cooling the Western part of North America for the next while. Will be a chilly winter in the west.

-8 now BUT up to +7 tomorrow and +8 the next day :clap: have to haul the scooter out and take it for a warm up spin.


----------



## Dr.G.

15.8C at just past 10AM. Kids are outside in their shorts on scooters (the kind you push with your feet), playing hop-scotch, basketball, etc ........... all the things they could not play for most of the month of June due to the rain and cold. Yesterday and today have been Mother Nature's gift to St.John's. Usually, cold temps out west means a disasterous winter snow-wise for us here in St.John's. Still, we can enjoy today ............. and wait for the snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We know someone in Regina, and their windchills are going down to -43C in the next day or so. I can't even imagine that sort of cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a strange couple of days when we are the warm spot in Canada, especially in mid-Dec.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's sunny, very nice looking in fact - but it is crazy cold out - cold enough to freeze the brass balls off a monkey. In fact, almost cold enough to keep Liberals from proposing new taxes...


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently 16.3C, which is actually down from the 17.1C temps we hit an hour or so ago. My wife and I went to pick up our Christmas tree this afternoon, and everyone was in good spirits, in that the expected rain with these warm temps have not materialized. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's colder now than it was early this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still hanging in there at 16.2C at just past 4PM. Starting to get quite dark outside, however, so rain must be on the way once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16.1C at 555PM. All of a sudden, it started to rain ........... which is fine with me since we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## Bolor

Wouldn't you know. The temps are warming up to+1 for tomorrow but we are in the middle of a snowfall warning. Can't win for losing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear that, Bolor. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 14C and the rain and wind has stopped. Actually, a pleasant evening. Flurries are forecast for tonight, but we shall all be in bed by then so for now, we may enjoy this respite from winter.


----------



## MacDoc

Dr. G !!! that's an incredible gradient....batten the hatches. 

At O and wet.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill warnings now in effect for the next 24 hours:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G !!! that's an incredible gradient....batten the hatches." MacDoc, we are going from a high of 17C yesterday, to a high of 16C today to a low of -6C tomorrow. For us, -6C in Dec. is cold.

Currently 13.3C at 1005PM.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 2 but a nasty icy rain.


----------



## SINC

It is bitterly cold this morning. The temperature below left is from downtown Edmonton, and the right from Namao, home of the Edmonton Garrison and 10 km to the east of us. The temperature on my rear deck is -36 this morning and even with light winds, the "feels like" temperature is -44 this morning here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my eyeball hurt just reading those temps. I can only imagine what one's eyes would feel like outside in those windchills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 1C with grey skies up above. Gone is our better-than-June-temps. Such is Life. This is far more normal for us, except that there is not a foot or two of snow on the ground. Sadly, that too shall come.


----------



## mrjimmy

Lovely and mild(ish) this morning. And was that the sun I saw peeking through?

Ooh the dog park is going to be muddy today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, I know that problem. We don't go to a dog park, but playing out back, our dogs do get muddy paws.


----------



## eMacMan

I'd say we have wandered into the "Really Cold" realm. Will leave the more descriptive adjectives for those of you living up in the territories.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I see your Crowsnest, and raise you one Saskatoon. Currently -43C with the windchill.

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, we are at +0.4 here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -44C with the windchill in La Ronge, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently -46C with the windchill in Biggar, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Those in Calgary are fretting about -39C temps with their wind chills. Of course, they have ice crystals falling as we speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Soon we shall hear the whining of those in the GTA, where it is currently 4C with a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, the classic Canadian wimps are those folks in St.John's, NL. They are whining about the loss of those spring-like temps .......... a week before the official start of winter. Just wait until the heavy snows of Winter hit them full force. We shall see who does the whining then.


----------



## Bolor

We are not going to get to +1 today. The predicted high is -7 for today and +3 for tomorrow. Rain, freezing rain and snow on top of that as the temps fall ... sigh


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, I see your Crowsnest, and raise you one Saskatoon. Currently -43C with the windchill.
> 
> Saskatoon, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada


Sounds like an Under Call to me.  I am sure WinterPeg is really looking forward to their close encounter with weather of the coldest kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, that sounds like the typical sorts of precipitation we get here in St.John's in December. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunlight, but the temperature refuses to budge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I envy you your sunshine, but not your bitterly cold temps. 

Currently -0.9C at 436PM. Very dark as we await the first day of winter next Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3.5C and going down to -6C, and then going up to 0C by morning.


----------



## imobile

*And this is the banana belt!*



Dr.G. said:


> -3.5C and going down to -6C, and then going up to 0C by morning.


Palm trees and all....
48S/123W

Victoria (University of)
Current Conditions
-3 °C
Observed at:
University of Victoria
Date:
6:00 PM PST Sunday 14 December 2008
Condition:
Not observed

Air Quality Health Index:
2

Temperature:
-2.5°C

Dewpoint:
-11.0°C

Humidity:
52 %

Wind:
NE 22 gust 46 km/h

Wind Chill:
-9
Tonight
-8°C


----------



## MacDoc

You are in for it for a while.












> A cool wedge of lower-than-normal sea-surface heights continues to dominate the tropical Pacific, ringed by a horseshoe of warmer waters. The continuation of this long-term cool phase of the Pacific Decadal Oscillation stacks the odds against a wetter-than-average winter/spring in the southwestern United States. Image credit: NASA/JPL


Oscillation Rules as the Pacific Cools

••

Meanwhile we are getting some of that southerly flow plus 4 finally but damn that was a cold rain to ride in. Plus 8 tomorrow :clap:


----------



## imobile

*And the Wild SOCKeye hit the barbie!*



MacDoc said:


> You are in for it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscillation Rules as the Pacific Cools
> 
> ••
> 
> Meanwhile we are getting some of that southerly flow plus 4 finally but damn that was a cold rain to ride in. Plus 8 tomorrow :clap:




Let it snow!

The barbie must go ON!


----------



## MacDoc

Nasssty - plus 8 but it's a cold and heavy rain coming off the lake...








[/IMG]


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. Currently 0C at 816AM. It is warming up to 4C with a bit of rain, and then 8C tomorrow with more rain, but I don't mind. Anything I don't have to shovel is fine with me. This bit of sun is nice as well, even if only for a few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

My brother and sister-in-law live in Victoria, BC, and they say there is panic in the streets. She is from Calgary and he is from Montreal, so snow and cold temps are not new to them. However, they sense the panic in the streets by the people born and raised in areas where this sort of weather does not exist.


----------



## SINC

We are actually a bit warmer this morning, but that wind still makes it feel very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is still cold, Don, with or without any wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Seems we are the hot spot this morning 10 degrees but windy like crazy.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Bolor

Got up to rain, very wet snow on the ground (the snowblower could hardly move it) and temps at +4. 
Currently -3 with snow pellets. The temps are dropping fast and will get bdown to -25 tonight. I hate this yo-yo weather


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a bit of sunshine. No wind, so it is a nice afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Hit -32°C last night, currently -30°C but warming all the way up to -23°C. 

Seems to me when I was just hitting my teens we had several colourful phrases for this time of year. Have forgotten most of them. The good mayor would banish me for life were I to include the ones I remember as they might be read by a thirteen year old.


----------



## Bolor

Currently -7 with a windchill of -14. Dropping fast


----------



## MacDoc

Peaked at plus 11 with much wind now dropping to plus 9 in just 1/2 hour.
This front is in a BIG hurry


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is gone and now it is just 4C and I should take the sheets down off of the clothesline.


----------



## SINC

The sun has come out here, but we have dropped back to -29 with a stiff wind that makes it feel like -40.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is back out and it is now 5C, nice enough to sit out on my back deck with a cup of coffee.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn down to plus 1


----------



## Bolor

Down to -15 with windchill, -25. At least it has stopped snowing ... for now


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 4C, going up to 8C overnight, with some rain.


----------



## MacDoc

NOw -1 - damn that's quick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 4.5C. Slow and steady wins the race to +8C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We actually warmed up a bit and will for a few days until we plunge back down to the -30s again for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I get cold just looking at that graphic, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now up to 5.5C.


----------



## Bolor

Now bitterly cold at -19 and wind chill -29. Actually it's the wind that's a killer and it's straight out of the west. (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at just before 10PM. Keep the cold to the west of us, please. Merci.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 heading down to -9


----------



## Dr.G.

7.3C heading up to 9C.


----------



## eMacMan

Crystal clear skies and cold. Supposed to be warmer tomorrow. 

*THAT'S A LIE




*


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. It is currently 11C and very windy at 833AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, it will be a bit warmer for you, but at those temps, it is all relative.


----------



## SINC

Woke up this morning and thought it was summer:


----------



## Dr.G.

These are going out to Little Donny Sinclair to help him stay cool.

YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave

YouTube - Lovin' Spoonful - Summer In The City


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C here in St.John's. Feels more like June than December.


----------



## vinnyboy

-12C in Ottawa, was +8 yesterday. Thankfully colder again.


----------



## Bolor

At least no shoveling this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at 116PM here in St.John's. A light rain is being blown about by strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C at nearly 3PM, but it is starting to get dark already and some street lights are already coming on.


----------



## MacDoc

Here we gooooooooo,,,,- 5 and much snow on the way. 



> *Snow coming tonight, ugly commute possible tomorrow*
> 
> Dec 16, 2008 04:54 PM
> 
> CARMEN CHAI
> STAFF REPORTER
> You can cross your fingers for a white Christmas next week, weather forecasters say, but first you'll have to brace yourself for what's expected to be an ugly commute to work tomorrow morning.
> 
> Environment Canada issued a special weather bulletin this afternoon for Toronto and southern Ontario to warn of a snowfall of betweejn five and 10 centimetres starting around 9 o'clolck tonight and lasting well into the morning tomorrow.


TheStar.com | GTA | Snow coming tonight, ugly commute possible tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

4C going down to -3C, but then we might get some sunshine tomorrow morning, before we get our snow on Wednesday night, Thursday and into early Friday. All in all, we could have about 25+cm on the ground by this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Nice evening, but it's those upcoming temps I don't much like:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, or anyone else from Alberta, my wife claims to have walked to school back in Jan. or Feb. in either 1963 or 1964, when the windchill was -100C. She claims that they received a certificate from school for those who showed up that day.

Can anyone verify that temps ever got that low in this time period in Edmonton? All I can find is that the record cold for Edmonton was set back in 1938, when the temp his -48C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1.6C at 811AM here in St.John's. Luckily, there is not much wind, so the windchill is only at -7C. Lots of snow is forecast for the next few days, but since we normally have about 35cm on the ground by this time in Dec., I guess we are overdue. Still, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SINC

It almost feels like springtime in the Rockies, but we drop back into the deep freeze later in the day.


----------



## mrjimmy

A thick blanket of snow fell overnight in the core. It's lovely and Christmas like out there. By the looks of things it should stick around until New Years. But after that it has to leave. No discussion.


----------



## Dr.G.

I'm with you, mrjimmy. We are getting our snowfall this evening and into Friday. So, this will form the base of our Winter's snow. Of course, all of the snow that follows this snow will assure us that it will still be here New Year's Eve ............. New Year's Day .......... Easter ................ Victoria Day ................. and even possibly until Canada Day, which happened in 2001. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -1C with a bit of sun poking through the clouds. A nice quiet day ............ for now.


----------



## eMacMan

Has been holding at -15°C for several hours here in SW AB. Forecast says nowhere to go but down.tptptptp Really cloudy but none of the predicted overnight snow.:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

-4 sun feels nice - few inches of fluffy snow to shovel


----------



## Dr.G.

That's the kind of snow that is nice to shovel, MacDoc. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -10C with strong winds on Sunday. That will be our -40C with the windchill, since those sorts of temps are not common here in St.John's in Dec.


----------



## SINC

No change since 5:44 a.m., still -17.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C here as well, but with a bit of sunshine. The calm before the storm, I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Bolor

'nuff said


----------



## Dr.G.

0C but about 5 inches of wet snow is on the way tonight.


----------



## SINC

Same here Bolor:


----------



## Kazak

We've got about five or six inches here, and I couldn't be happier. I shovelled this morning, and I'll be out shovelling again after dinner. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak, if you like shoveling you may come here and shovel out my driveway. Currently -1C and snowing. After about 6 inches overnight, we will get some rain, then some sleet, then some more snow and then freezing temps. Thus, we can't let anything stay where it falls or it will be there until May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing with 15-25cm predicted overnight. There is no strong winds, so it is coming straight down, which means deep snow but no drifts. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Take your pick on which one of my weather widgets you want to believe. They're all over the map on today's high this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 10 inches of snow, with flurries forecast for the rest of the week until at least Hanukkah (Sunday night). Temps will be ranging from the current 0C to -10C by Monday. That is very cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's the calm before the dump out there. The doomsday profits are calling for 20 centimetres plus overnight. This morning? No so bad.


----------



## Bolor

Look at the overnight temps


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, hopefully, there will not be any strong winds coming through Timmins. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cleared away yesterday's 10 inches of snow. It was not as heavy as I feared, and since it is now almost 1C, it was not cold shoveling. Still, this will form the base that will not be seen again until at least mid-May. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winter solstice on December 21 is one of the two times each year when the Sun is at its farthest point from the equator and appears to stand still. This year, this happens on December 21 at 5:34 A.M. NST. The word solstice is derived from the Latin sol, or “Sun,” and stitium, or “stoppage.” The days are now starting to get a little longer every day.


----------



## Kazak

As a mild SAD sufferer, I look forward to the winter solstice each year. My body may not notice an extra half-minute's daylight, but my mind sure does.

Anyway, our snow has not turned to rain, and may actually hang around until the next snowfall, forecast for Sunday. It's a marshmallow world here, for now.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of inches of very fine powdery snow, still coming. About -20°C


----------



## EvanPitts

Nice and sunny, and not even that cold - but there is supposed to be a storm on the way tonight and into tomorrow...


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's is going into the deep freeze with temps as low as -10C for the next four days. For us, that is very cold for Dec.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 and


> Storm warning: Stay home if you can, weatherman says


 
TheStar.com | WinterStorms | Storm warning: Stay home if you can, weatherman says


----------



## MacDoc

- 5 and cue Jaws theme......


----------



## SINC

The thermometer on the back deck reads -27 here this morning, so the wind chill out there is near -40. A good day to curl up with a book. Check those lows for Sat., Sun., Mon. and Tues.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's cold out there this morning! I forgot my hat on the dog walk and my ears were stinging half way through.

No snow yet. But they are screaming from the rooftops. 'Snowmageddon' they're calling it.


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> No snow yet. But they are screaming from the rooftops. 'Snowmageddon' they're calling it.


By the looks of the size of that system on my radar widget, you folks had best hunker down for a day or two:


----------



## MacDoc

It just arrived with a BANG !  -5 and snowin and blowin










can you beleive that - INBOUND QEW at 427 at the peak of morning rush hour on a Friday- every one IS staying home :clap:










Gonna be some pissed off retailers methinks were counting on a big weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel sorry for those traveling and trying to get a flight in or out of TO today.


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess snow is a matter of perspective. We here in St.John's have received about 40cm of snow in the last three days (it is really coming down now, so we might add another 10-15cm by noon), and we just look at it as normal for this time in Dec. No one really likes it, but it is a fact of life living here in St.John's. 

I personally HATE snow and dislike Winter altogether, but that is another story.


----------



## EvanPitts

We have very little down here at Saltfleet, the lawn is not quite covered in snow yet - though the drive was icy on the way because of the flocks of salt trucks that were driving around but not doing anything, packing down the flurries that were there.


----------



## Dr.G.

You are lucky, Evan. I shall not see my lawn until June. Still, I feel for those who are not used to this sort of weather, and especially sorry for those who are stranded at Pearson trying to go elsewhere for the holidays.


----------



## MacDoc

We are getting it pretty hard - down to -9 wind blowing - looks like 4-6 inches have accumulated so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know fully what you are experiencing, MacDoc. It is the wind blowing around the snow into drifts that is the worst part of this sort of storm. We have had about 6 inches fall since this morning, but there is no real wind and the snow is light.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow it's bad out there. The wind down by the lake is intense. You could barely stand up and the driving snow was like being pelted by razors.

Yikes!


----------



## iLabmAn

It's horrible here in Brampton.

I managed to get into work today and can't believe how many students we have - despite the buses being cancelled. Oh well. Glorified babysitting today....


----------



## overkill

Lots of snow coming in off the lake this morning. Looking out my window, I just see white


----------



## MacDoc

Some sort of pelletized snow now - glad we shovelled early - had to go out a redefine the drive way.

#1 son moves the snow just as far as he doesn't have to lift it. .

Glad he got the worst off before this sorta wet stuff moved ( how it's wet at -9 is a bit odd - lake effect I guess )
Very cold on the face being outside with the wind and wet snow blowing.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Sonal

overkill said:


> Lots of snow coming in off the lake this morning. Looking out my window, I just see white


Same here... can't see the lake at all from my window. Snow is also blowing hard off the nearby buildings.


----------



## Bolor

My thermometer read -35 this morning. At least it's sunny. Hard to know what to believe here other than it is going to be cold for some time yet.


----------



## MacDoc

> GO Transit cancels trains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treacherous road conditions expected to continue as blinding snow, wind hammer GT


TheStar.com | GTA | GO Transit cancels trains

Yikes -9 and storming and no way home - hotels gonna get a windfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

That was very wise, MacDoc. That sort of snow is the kind that brings about heart attacks. I do the same thing, going outside every 10cm or so and clearing it away. That way, even if we get 50cm, all I have to do is shovel the bit that drifts in overnight. It is the hail/ice pellets/sleet on top of fresh snow, which is then covered over by new snow, that is the killer, here or there. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I say go for the WeatherNetwork over Environment Canada. They are usually wrong for St.John's, but hopefully, they will bring you a milder Christmas eve. We shall see. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -3.5C here and there was actually a moment of sunlight when the snow stopped. It shall start again, but without the wind, and at these cold temps, it is light snow and not problematic at the people in the GTA are experiencing. 

What is the situation at Pearson Airport?


----------



## Dr.G.

I was on Skype about 5 minutes ago with a friend in London, ON, and he said it just stopped snowing there, so, hopefully, the GTA will not be far behind.


----------



## eMacMan

Got four inches of very fine (icing sugar) powder yesterday. As hard to move as eight inches of the normal crud. Overnight low was -26°C has warmed to -22°C well on its way to the predicted high of -23°. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

- 10 and in ground zero 










that hot tub was bare a few hours ago...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, when it gets yellow and red, then you will have to call out the Canadian Army.


----------



## MacDoc

Well Barrie is on the yellow zone big time just now.


----------



## DS

MacDoc said:


> - 10 and in ground zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that hot tub was bare a few hours ago...



At least when I get back home I'll be able to take my car out and do some donuts in an empty parking lot. Gas being so cheap and all.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun belies the bitter cold with -40 wind chill and -29 temps just after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

I still think that a trade of some sunshine for warmer temps (currently -5C here in St.John's) is a fair deal.


----------



## kps

I left the Toronto airport at 10:30am with deliveries for Newcastle, Peterborough and Belleville. I barely made it as far as Newcastle. My tractor trailer kept breaking traction on almost every hill, almost spun out a few times ---hardly any weight. When I got to my stop in Newcastle, I got stuck in the loading dock and barely made it out. That was it! I got back on the westbound 401 and headed back. Total waste of time, but we have to at least get out there and make the attempt. Glad I'm home now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you made it back home safe and sound, kps.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just set a record here in St.John's. It is currently -13C with a 68kp/h wind, making a windchill of -26C. A record cold night for this time of year, and just about any time of year.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow -14 and the unplowed side roads are turning into frozen surf at that temp.

Barely slithered out to the store and back. It's COOOOLD


----------



## SINC

Not nearly as cold as here. Good thing the winds are light or we would feel like -50s or 60s. Temperature on our back deck is a nippy -31 compared to the city's -26.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night, St.John's had a record low temp for Dec., with the air temps at -13C and the windchill at -27C. This is like -50C out on the prairies.


----------



## MacDoc

Urk -16 ....and some shovelling to do


----------



## SINC

Thankfully our wind has died down and it is calm this morning, although still cold. Our thermometer reads -33 and it is -28 in the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

I envy your sunshine, Sinc. At the rate we are going here in St.John's, we hope to see some real sun in the new year, 2009.


----------



## EvanPitts

We got a lot less snow than they were "predicting", but the wind made it hard to clear it all up, and it kept drifting back into wherever it was shovelled.

The city did a poor job in cleaning up the roads, as usual, so everything was snarled beyond all belief. I can't imagine if the Golden Horseshoe got real snow storms, like they get Down East - the place would be crippled for months on end.

Of course, they closed the school it the same time our class finished - which I don't really understand because by judging by the premium parking space I had, we were the only class.


----------



## Bruins04

Orillia is -26 with the wind chill -29
I thing I will wait before going out to clean the snow ( sorry for saying a bad word )


----------



## MacDoc

-17 and at least the roads are clear but I might need dynamite to get the end of the driveway busted. 

Gorgeous sun tho :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a windchill of -14C, which is still very cold for us here in St.John's. Strange having to go and push the snow rather than try to throw the snow. It is so light that it can't really be picked up in a shovel. So, I push it into the back of the garden with one of those snow scoops, which are great for this type of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

".... but I might need dynamite to get the end of the driveway busted." MacDoc, I know that feeling well. The worst was when we could not get outside in time before the end of the driveway froze. It was chest high and about 6 feet wide. My neighbor took a picture of me trying to carry away some of the mound of snow at the end of the driveway.


----------



## MacDoc

I think I'd need serious anti-depression meds if I had to deal with that every winter. 
I get gnarly if I can't get on the mcycle in a few weeks. Deep winter weather in the GTA. -17 and holding.


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -37°C according to Enviro Canada. No way am I going to open the door to see what it is right here. Should be sunshine today if the fog from the nearby snowmakers ever lifts.


----------



## mrjimmy

It is deep winter in TO this morning. Unless something radical happens this will be with us for awhile. I hate to be environmentally unfriendly but I'm really glad I have a 4 wheel drive. It was on all day yesterday.


----------



## MacGenius24

Yesterday, I took out my shovel and cleaned up 20 cm of snow. 

Expecting more on sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, sadly, it has only gotten worse each of the past five years. That was the year we had 17 feet of snow, and there was only one winter, two years ago, when we received less snow (15 feet). However, 2006 made up for it with some of the worst ice storms in March in recorded history here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, my neighbor just bought a new Harley over the summer. He was last out on his bike last Friday, when the temps hit 17C. He told me that he has sadly put it away now until at least mid-June.


----------



## Dr.G.

What gets most people here in St. John's, other than the snow day in and day out, is the lack of snow. Then, when flowers are blooming in May and June, our snow is finally starting to melt away. Amazingly, the average temps in Nov. were almost as high as the average temps in June ......... except we received more sun in Nov.


----------



## kps

MacDoc said:


> I think I'd need serious anti-depression meds if I had to deal with that every winter.


In contrast, my 84 yr. old mother-in-law, who lost her left hand in an accident working in a munitions factory during WWII and lives in the snow belt, clears her double driveway, path and back patio with a huge 20hp snow blower --without help. Then she "fine tunes" it with a shovel. She actually will not allow anyone to even touch that thing. She also has a riding mower and a push mower for the grass cutting and does that too.


----------



## Dr.G.

I tip my hat and my snow shovel to your mother-in-law, kps. She "ranks me" as they said in the US Army during the Civil War. What do you consider to be "the snow belt"?


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB. Skies are absolutely clear it's only 7 PM and already -31°C. Predicted low is -30°C. I am betting that we will see the downside of -40.  

Those are actual temps not wind chills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another very cold night here in St.John's, with temps of -6C and -13C with the windchill. I have had the woodstove going for most of the day. Snow is going to start overnight and continue, on and off, until at least Christmas Day. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

- 11 still nippy when shovelling the last of the bomb .....more coming but not like that last bit we hope -.
Hot tub open for business and over flowing from the snow melt...all is well in MacDocland.


----------



## SINC

We haven't moved since 6:00 a.m., still locked in at -28 and thankfully with no wind.


----------



## duosonic

-17 all day, with some light winds making it feel even colder. Same temperature forecast for tomorrow, but maybe a bit of snow overnight. Brrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

That temperature is pretty much stuck at -29 with a high today of -28, but look at the lows for the next few days. Brrrr.


----------



## MaxPower

EvanPitts said:


> We got a lot less snow than they were "predicting", but the wind made it hard to clear it all up, and it kept drifting back into wherever it was shovelled.
> 
> The city did a poor job in cleaning up the roads, as usual, so everything was snarled beyond all belief. I can't imagine if the Golden Horseshoe got real snow storms, like they get Down East - the place would be crippled for months on end.
> 
> Of course, they closed the school it the same time our class finished - which I don't really understand because by judging by the premium parking space I had, we were the only class.


You think? Hamilton did a fantastic job compared to Brant county, which has virtually no snow clearing. I commuted from Hamilton to St. George and although the roads were not the best, as soon as I hit Brant, they were much worse.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's a winter wonderland out there this morning. All of our good shoveling efforts have been undone.

Lovely before Christmas yes, but hopefully not a harbinger of things to come. Last winter was a bit relentless.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> What do you consider to be "the snow belt"?


It's not what I consider it. She lives north of Barrie, Ontario in the Georgian Bay region, which is part of the great lakes snowbelt.

Wiki's answer:



> In Canada, many snowbelt regions exist, particularly off Lake Superior from Sault Ste Marie, Ontario and northward to Wawa. Snowbelt regions also exist on the eastern and southern shores of Lake Huron, and Georgian Bay in Ontario from Parry Sound to London, Ontario. NW winds during the winter season cause frequent road closures, especially Hwy. 21 on the shore of Lake Huron and Hwy. 26 from Barrie. The Niagara Peninsula and the northeastern shores of Lake Ontario are especially hard hit by heavy snowfalls when SW winds are predominant.


More here: Snowbelt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the geography lesson, kps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently sunny and -5C at noon here in St. John's. The calm before the storm ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

.... Gearing up for 5 inches of snow overnight, followed by 1/2 of sleet, followed by another 5 inches of snow ........... all blown about by 90+kp/h winds. Not a nice way to start the Hanukkah season. Hopefully, Christmas eve/day shall be better. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

No such luck. Environment Canada forecasts snow/sleet/rain/hail until at least Christmas Day. I feel for those who try to go to church on that day. This sort of weather makes it difficult for many people to attend church, especially the older people here in NL.


----------



## kps

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks for the geography lesson, kps.


You're welcome, Dr. G.

After a light dusting this morning, we have sunshine and -6C here in the GTA.


----------



## eMacMan

Thankfully the clouds moved in around midnight, as we were well on our way to -40.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, kps. -6C and sunshine, but it shall be shortlived. Snow/sleet/rain and hail are in the forecast for the next 5+ days.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, that is the predictor for our temps here as well. When we have a very clear sky, with no clouds, we can expect cold temps. Of course, cold temps and a clear sky also means no snow.


----------



## Bolor

windchills at -33 to-40. Little snow forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, not sure which is worse ............ we are going up to 0C with lots of snow and sleet ........... or your bitterly cold temps?


----------



## SINC

Noon hour and we've sunk another two degrees, but still little wind so the wind chill is only -35


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, these are the sorts of temps that my wife says brings about the Northern Lights. Have you seen any yet?


----------



## Lichen Software

Been snowing here on and off for days. 

Had a great thing happen yesterday though. The Plow Fairy came by and plowed my driveway. I have no idea who or why. But it sure was nice to go out and find my work had been done.

My daughter is in from Victoria BC. She was looking on the net at the local Victoria Paper. Hilarious. The Headline - Its Been snowing For Nine Days in Victoria.

It has been cold at night here, but nothing like Bolor is getting in Timmins. Really time for that fur lined Bikini there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently a frigid -11C with a -17C windchill, which is harsh for us. 20+cm of snow whipped around by 110+kp/h winds are forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## imobile

*Victoria at midnight..... near Mt Tolmie*



Lichen Software said:


> Been snowing here on and off for days.
> 
> Had a great thing happen yesterday though. The Plow Fairy came by and plowed my driveway. I have no idea who or why. But it sure was nice to go out and find my work had been done.
> 
> My daughter is in from Victoria BC. She was looking on the net at the local Victoria Paper. Hilarious. The Headline - Its Been snowing For Nine Days in Victoria.
> 
> It has been cold at night here, but nothing like Bolor is getting in Timmins. Really time for that fur lined Bikini there.


Ah temperate Victoria!
0020 hours PST, Monday Dec 22... the days are getting LONGER!


----------



## MacDoc

-12 feels colder - time of night likely... up with high sugar kid.....holiday inattention from said kid =

get lots done anyway. Snow blowing a bit squeaky snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is hard to describe the scene outside. Last night, it was very cold with a clear sky, the air still and stars out by the thousands. Woke up this morning to a roar. The winds at gusting at 115kp/h and the snow is coming down so fast it is piling up at about an inch every 15 minutes. Environment Canada predicted strong winds and about 10cm of snow. The snow is over the top of my tires and there are knee to waist deep drifts all over. To make matters worse, we are expected to get an inch of sleet on top of this from about noon until midnight. Then, more snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Winds in the area of 100 km/h with gusts to 190 km/h are expected this morning ahead of the approaching low." This is from Environment Canada for St. John's!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

"High water levels along with high waves and pounding surf are expected along the coast today." Imagine being out on an oil rig in this weather!!!!


----------



## SINC

We're still stuck. -27 with a high of -24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right now, Sinc, I would take that sort of cold, with some sunshine, over what we have outside right now. The snowfall has only been 6 inches, but there are drifts up to the door handles of my car. It is starting to hail now, which will be followed by sleet before the changeover back to snow. All this whipped about by wind gusts over 115kp/h.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Right now, Sinc, I would take that sort of cold, with some sunshine, over what we have outside right now. The snowfall has only been 6 inches, but there are drifts up to the door handles of my car. It is starting to hail now, which will be followed by sleet before the changeover back to snow. All this whipped about by wind gusts over 115kp/h.


115kp/h would get my attention even here in the wind tunnel. Right now our winds are very light, temps have moderated to about -18°C and we have 3 inches of fresh dry snow with more coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a total of about 8 inches of wet snow before the ice pellets/hail/sleet hit. It has stopped now and everyone is outside trying to get a jump on the next 6-10 inches of snow forecast tonight. We are all ignoring Environment Canada's warning --

"St. John's and vicinity
2:53 PM NST Monday 22 December 2008
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions." 

Luckily, my home has a bomb shelter and if it can withstand an A-bomb, it might be able to withstand winds gusting over 115kp/h. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun and we're still stuck at -27 where we've been day and night for three days now. The wind has come up again making it feel like -40 out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with roaring winds. Sinc, trade you some warmth for a bit of sunshine. Deal?


----------



## MacDoc

-9 and very nice sun - seems we have our own solstice marker - the only day the sun makes it to the front office is today


----------



## MacDoc

oops


----------



## Bolor

-30 this morning and currently -22 with windchills at -29. Snow and warmer tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

This warning just in from Environment Canada for St.John's --

"Snow at times heavy. Snow will combine with strong winds and cold temperatures to give blizzard conditions. Total snowfall accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres are expected before the snow tapers to flurries this evening.

Elsewhere behind the low strong southwesterly winds with gusts up to 110 km/h will develop this evening along the southwest coast, south coast and over the Burin, Avalon and Bonavista peninsulas.

Snowsqualls are forecast to develop this evening. These squalls will be localized but could give accumulations of 15 to 25 centimetres by late Tuesday."

Yuk.  

This will put us over the 3 foot mark for snowfall this winter, most of it in the past week.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was sunny and cold most of the day - but now it is snowing once again, snarling up rush hour traffic. Of course, the City hasn't bothered to actually clean the snow off the roads, so they are getting quite narrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

EP, that situation can be really dangerous for pedestrians.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with 110+kp/h winds and light snow going horizontally. The snow will get heavier, with up to 25cm blown about by these winds. Tomorrow morning should be interesting. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I'm beginning to wonder if this will ever end. Wind chills well past -40 again tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

You have a huge Arctic high parked over you.....ain't gonna go away soon.

















and why Dr. G has been warm and the rest cold....jet stream pattern.

Chilly here as well -8.


----------



## SINC

Parked over us is right. Stuck at roughly the same temp day in and day out for a week now.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... why Dr. G has been warm and the rest cold....jet stream pattern." Which is why we are getting snow every day now. Hard to believe that on Dec.11/12th it was 16C and 17C with no snow. Now, we have two feet of snow, drifts well over five feet in places where the wind has piled it up, and layers of sleet and hail in the middle of the snow, frozen now with our -7C to -13C overnight temps. It is also very windy because of this stalled dome over the prairies.

Still, the sun is out this morning, a slight crescent moon is off on the horizon, and today is a fine day to be alive. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mrjimmy

Minus 10 and more snow forecasted.

WILL THIS MADNESS NEVER END?????

Oh wait. Yes it will. Plus 8 on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

"WILL THIS MADNESS NEVER END?????" We usually say the same thing here in St.John's, mrj. Of course, usually by Canada Day we are able to say "Winter's over!!! Let's get on with Summer." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

-11 tho it could be worse. There is a stationary air mass over Siberia ( part of this cold is the Arctic highs are locked in place letting it get real cold without shifting ) and it spills over riding the jet streams. Because of this pattern some 50 year cold snaps are called for even in California.



> Northeast Siberia braces for extreme cold of -60C (-75F)
> RIA Novosti ^ | 12/15/2008 | RIA Novosti
> 
> YAKUTSK, December 15 (RIA Novosti) - Temperatures in the northeast Siberian republic of Yakutia could fall to minus 60 degrees Celsius (minus 76 degrees Fahrenheit) in the next few days, the local meteorological service said Monday.
> 
> With average low temperatures in Yakutia dropping below minus 40 degrees Celsius (minus 40 degrees Fahrenheit) overnight, weather in the town of Verkhoyansk dropped overnight to minus 53 degrees Celsius (minus 63.4 degrees Fahrenheit), while in Oymyakon it reached minus 57 degrees Celsius (minus 70.6 degrees Fahrenheit).
> 
> "However, this is not the limit - in the next few days weather in the town of Krestyakh could drop below minus 58 degrees Celsius (minus 72.4 degrees Fahrenheit)," the meteorological service spokesman said.
> 
> The spokesman added that the current spell of extremely cold weather was due to an influx of cold polar air masses.
> 
> Yakutia has two places that contest the honor of being named the North Pole of cold, or the place where the lowest-ever temperature in the Northern hemisphere was recorded - Verkhoyansk with a record of minus 67.8 degrees Celsius (minus 90 degrees Fahrenheit) and Oymyakon with a minimum of minus 67.7 degrees Celsius (minus 89.9 degrees Fahrenheit).


Makes minus 11 seem bloody balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3.5C and sunny, but with our strong winds, it is -15C. That is very cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We are still stuck at -28.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny ........ still -3C and still -14C with the windchill. Actually, it is a nice day inside. Typing this by the woodstove, my seven dogs lounging about me as I type this on my iBook.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice and sunny quite calm. Just cracked the realm of single digits for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4.5C at 500PM here in St.John's. With clear skies it is going all the way down to -10C tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 and light snow - so far ducking the concentrations to north and south of us


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, MacDoc. Gives you the sense of being the bullseye in this storm system. I know the feeling well.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a windchill of -18C. Going down to -10C late tonight, so we might break through the -20C with the windchill, which is extreme cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

-3 and


----------



## MacDoc

Right at zero and a temporary pause in the white stuff.
Sigh time to fix the shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got down to -10C overnight with a -20C windchill. That is very cold for us, and it is not only -8C with a -18C windchill at 835AM. Still, the sun is out, the sky is blue and all is well with the world. 

We may not be having a green Christmas, but it shall be raining tomorrow, which is better than snow. It shall even get up to 8C (hopefully). We shall see.

Merry Christmas to one and all from Mother Nature. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## imactheknife

more of the white stuff! at least 15 cm in Guelph


----------



## SINC

Slightly warmer at -25 this morning, but CTV is forecasting a drop back into the mid -30s by tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Saturday will be your day to warm up a bit, at least according to Environment Canada -- Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Low minus 22. High minus 5.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., sadly Environment Canada has the worst record for accuracy available in our area. They are so far off the mark that they are an embarrassment. That -5 they are calling for is a full 8 degrees off what all other forecasters are predicting. See current conditions and the Saturday forecast below:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would hope for accuracy in the EC forecast. At least you would get a bit of a warming trend. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 1 and that snow is heart attack style - go easy people..

Had quite enough of "more moisture in the atmosphere" 

Little Lady lay off....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I can certainly relate to the "heart attack" sort of snow. Slow and easy is the way I tackle it, and I go out often to shovel. My wife thinks I am crazy, but I would rather shovel 10cm of snow five times than 50cm of snow once.


----------



## mrjimmy

Exactly.

Enough already!


----------



## MacDoc

Unfortunately ...I don't think so 










we're just in a gap.


----------



## Dr.G.

What is amazing is that Vancouver and parts of the GTA have had as much snow as we have had here in St.John's. Something is very wrong with Canadian weather when we here in St.John's have to take a back seat in the snowplow to Vancouver and TO. 

Sadly, I feel for those people trying to get out of the airports in these two fine Canadian cities.


----------



## MacDoc

Round 3 or is it four coming up










It's 4 degrees - I'm hoping that is rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Pouring rain......yay 4 degrees - snow snow melt away 
- do not bother, ANY other day


----------



## Lichen Software

*Pouring in Barrie*

snow last night. It's been thawing all day. Now it is just raining ... hard. Hopefully everyone's roof structure is good. There is going to be a lot of weight on some roofs here.

I shoveled snow this morning. It was heart attack snow- really dense and filled with water. I wanted to make sure there was nothing there for when this froze up again.

I even shoveled off the patio. It gave me that chance to build that garden wall I have always wanted. It's between 2' and 5 ' high now.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird weather coming -


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet -3C here in St.John's. Snow is predicted for tonight and then some rain for Christmas Day. Then more snow over the weekend. Typical for us at the end of Dec.

Bon chance with your roof, LS.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, nice temps on Sat. That should take all of your snow away until next winter.


----------



## SINC

A nice afternoon here for a change:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine, Sinc, should take away some of the cold.


----------



## EvanPitts

It has been raining like crazy for hours, which means the snow if gone from the street (and off of my car), but if the temperature dips, we will be in a frozen hell...


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, EP. May this be the last sight of snow for you as well.


----------



## MacDoc

I''ll be surprised if it all goes - it's head high along the edges of the drive but the rain really cleared the streets.
I think the et stream that was warming you Dr. G has shifted west.
It's up to 5 and low scudding clouds from the south.
Fast moving system for sure. It has reached James Bay already according to Ontario radar.

The Gulf express


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently a quiet -1C going up to +8C tomorrow with a bit of rain.


----------



## SINC

It's -19 on our thermometer and a couple of degrees warmer in the city. But we're dropping back to nearly -30 again tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C this morning here in St.John's, with the expected rain. The rain is light but the wind is strong so the rain is horizontal. Still, it is taking some of the snow and ice from the past couple of weeks.


----------



## SINC

Well, the slide back into the deep freeze has begun as it reads -26 now here on our thermometer and a bit warmer in the city:


----------



## MacDoc

-2 and glorious sun going to 3 tomorrow and 11 on Sunday :clap:


----------



## DANdeMAN

MacDoc said:


> -2 and glorious sun going to 3 tomorrow and 11 on Sunday :clap:


Wow, MacDoc is claping is hands at global warming!? How ironic.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C, rain and strong 90km/h winds at just past 4PM here in St.John's. The rain and warmth has taken about a foot of snow with it, leaving a little over a foot behind. It would be so nice to wake up on Boxing Day to see ALL the snow gone. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

> Wow, MacDoc is claping is hands at global warming!? How ironic.


Wow some people confuse climate with weather .....how *stupid*.
Grow up. 

•••

-3 and clear. Given the ice crust not sure how much melting we'll get even at plus 11 - gonna make some nice driveway glaciers.


----------



## SINC

-23 on the way to nearly -30. Some cold winter so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at nearly 1AM. The sky is clear, but strong winds still blow out of the WNW. Where as ENE winds bring lots and lots of wet snow, winds out of the WNW bring dry and cold weather. Thus, we might get sunshine with temps as low as -13C for the next couple of days, which is cold for us. 

I agree with Sinc, "Some cold winter so far."


----------



## SINC

-26 this morning and we'll struggle to get near -20. This cold snap is hanging on far too long. Enough already.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C with a windchill of -16C. For us, that is very cold.


----------



## mc3251

-3 and cloudy. It's early in the morning so that's not too too bad considering Victoria's recent weather.
michael


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey dark and dreary and... wait a minute....

Is that SNOW?????

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, mrj. Warmer temps and rain in the next two days will save you all and wash away all of the snow. Look at it as a bad dream, that will be gone when you wake up.


----------



## eMacMan

Bright sunshine here, -24°C. Weather Canada is calling for highs and lows of -8°C today. This government forecast virus must be contagious as that is about as accurate as a Harpo economic forecast


----------



## SINC

Sun is shining brightly but we've dropped another degree to -27. I doubt we'll see our forecast high of -16 today.


----------



## mc3251

Lived a few years in Edmonton. Well do I remember 27 below. SHIVER


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit our high of -5C today and now it's down to -11C tonight and -13C tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a windchill of -19C. This is nearing a severe windchill condition here in St.John's, and the air temps are going down to -16C.


----------



## Kazak

More snow today.


----------



## SINC

We're up to -21 in bright sun but the wind has come up and the windchill is at -33. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a windchill of -20C, and still going down to -16C tonight. The Prairies comes to NL.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

The rain has melted a good deal of the snow, and of course as the temperature drops all those wet areas become slick with ice ... ugh.


----------



## kps

We left the GTA on the 25th and it was dry and sunny. By the time we hit Barrie it was cloudy and slushy...further north it got a little more slushy, but not bad. More snow today and the prediction is it'll turn to rain on Saturday.

Grandma hopes the rain will get rid of most of the snow on her roof... 

Grandma's house, 12-25-08









Back, sort of. Wasn't about to tread through 3ft of snow.


----------



## DANdeMAN

MacDoc said:


> Wow some people confuse climate with weather .....how *stupid*.
> Grow up.


How retard is that :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a windchill of -23C at 115AM. Extreme cold for us here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Today's about as blechhh as weather can get in my opinion. Cold fine rain that soaks you in seconds. Sudden bursts of heavy rain that finish the job with a drenching. Deep dirty icy water pooling everywhere as the mountains of snow are blocking all the drainage. Bone chillingly damp, grey and dreary with fog closing everything in. Give me storms, give me snow give me _warm_ rain... just don't give me this. Yuck.


----------



## SINC

We're experiencing a heat wave at -17 with a high of -10 predicted. If the wind comes up as it will, it will still feel like -25 or more today.


----------



## mc3251

we're having a high of +6 today-light drizzle. 
That's more like the Victoria we know and love. 
cheers,
michael


----------



## mc3251

Here's a local columnist's take from the Left Coast...

Rest of Canada: Stop laughing


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with -12C temps and a windshcill of -21C, but it is actually nice to see the sun, so we can accept this extreme cold.


----------



## The Doug

Fweezing wain this morning. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

No, I am not laughing. I know the grief that snow/cold/etc brings to people and do not wish this on anyone in Canada (or the US). Still, I think that it is unreal to think that places like Victoria and Vancouver had more snow on the ground than St.John's. We will soon pass you ........... probably pass everyone, in total snowfall, but there is no joy in Mudville when Beautiful BC gets pounded by snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I know the feeling, Doug. St.John's is getting frigid temps, but sunshine. So, we have a trade-off.


----------



## Kazak

We're melting . . . we're melting . . .:-( 

(Some of us Wet Coasters actually like snow.)


----------



## DS

I'm wondering if I brought some warmth back with me from Mexico, it's a whopping 10 degrees here!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C here in St.John's with a -18C windchill.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 10 and very spook with so much snow about.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I thought all of your snow would have been gone for now, thus ending the GTA's Winter of 08.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9.5C at just past 9PM. Still, a very cold night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-8 at about half past eight on the way down to -16, then lows starting tomorrow back into the low -20s for yet another week.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C, going down to -17C with a windchill in the mid -20s. That is frigid for us in Dec. Luckily, it is going up to +5C on Monday, so that will be a relief.


----------



## MacDoc

Cwazy weather  plus 13 - guys out with tops down on convertibles. If I wasn't so tired I'd take the scooter out tonight - tomorrow for sure.

3 more ays above freezing :clap:


----------



## SINC

Still a warm -8, steady for four hours now. That was the good news and we tank back into the cold again tomorrow.


----------



## mezrich

12°C Scarborough, Ontario
Wind: S 28km/h


----------



## MacDoc

This is nuts 15 out now.


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning and our high for the day as we begin our fall back to -15 by afternoon and -20 tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Wind just howling, blew one of my windows open - plus 11. Whacked weather.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! What a morning! 

Cracks of light appeared in the southern sky when I ventured out with the hound. As we arrived at the park we were greeted by one of the most beautiful sunrises I have ever seen. The southern sky was swirls of pink and orange with the most beautiful light blue behind. The park was alight in these beautiful colours creating an eerie twilight. The air was completely still and the sound of slapshots and pucks hitting the boards at the local rink echoed through the neighbourhood. Magical.

The best was yet to come. As we started to head back, the twilight intensified and a rainbow appeared. The tops of the trees lit up with and intense pinkish orange while street level stayed dark and murky. We stopped and marveled at it all.

Two minutes later it was gone. Replaced by grey gloom that has been with us for weeks. Then the winds came. 

Thanks for that little gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fine gift from Mother Nature, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -5C with very light snow flakes falling gently from the sunny sky. Not sure from exactly where the snow is falling, but it is so light and scattered, that it looks like little diamond flakes falling as the sunlight hits each one. Maybe Mother Nature's beauty is coming our way as well? We shall see.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is a warm +7C, the snow is melting fast, had the windows open all night (because of the crazy heat in the building coupled with the overnight low of +10C), but it is windy beyond all belief, and there are power lines and tree branches all over the roads...


----------



## MacDoc

Down to 5 - dropping pretty quickly but there are parts of the back lawn visible I thought were buried for the winter  Sure is doing a number on the snow.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's not even an hour after my last post - and the temperature is really dropping, and things are going to freeze up soon. It's going to be a real mess in some areas, because the creeks are all up to the top of their banks, and if it does freeze, well, lucky I am off for the week...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -4.5C here in St.John's. With a windchill of -6C, there is no wind, just sunshine and blue skies. A very nice and quiet Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

Not going under freezing high until mid week was the forecast- now down to 3 tho which is the high forecast for tomorrow so this whole system might move through faster.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, soon all your snow shall be gone, and this winter will be just a distant memory.


----------



## MacDoc

One can hope but I think a cold Pacific has more to say.
plus 2 - at least it's not dropping quite so quickly - still blowing to hell and gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ontario Hydro has put out a call for emergency help from other provinces to help with their downed power lines.


----------



## mrjimmy

Walked the hound out at Bluffer's Park and it was wild. The gale force wind almost took you off your feet and the waves were huge, smashing into the rocks blowing spray everywhere. Lots of weather drama!

For those of you who don't know:

City of Toronto: Waterfront virtual tour, Bluffers Park


----------



## Dr.G.

Last week, we had wind gusts up to 160km/h here in St.John's. It ripped screen doors off and blew them up our street. My dachshunds refused to go outside in these winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at 934PM, with snow on the way tonight.


----------



## SINC

-20 at nearly 8:00, our supposed low for tonight, but the way it feels out there, I don't believe it. We'll get colder.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny!


----------



## Dr.G.

1.5C with a light drizzle at 1030AM here in St.John's. This is finally a break from all of the sunny but bitterly cold temps we have had last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sunny!" Mrj, does this mark the end of the winter of 08 in TO?


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> "Sunny!" Mrj, does this mark the end of the winter of 08 in TO?


Lets hope so Dr.G. I'm anxiously awaiting my balmy 10˚ temps and brownish terrain. Although we still have two days left to go and the way it's been this year, _anything can happen_...!


----------



## SINC

-16 with a high of -14 today leaves us little to look forward to for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon chance, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, look on the bright side -- it could be colder for you folks. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It will indeed be colder and soon. Check the lows for later in the week:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I get a headache looking at those temps for Friday.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 4 now after - 3 a few hours ago


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet +1C at 850PM. Very atypical for St.John's this time of the month of December. This is usually when the snow bombs form over our region and pump 25-50cm of snow in a storm every couple of days .......... day in and day out.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Light snow today, supposed to get about 2cm tonight, a bit more on Wed and 5-10cm with 20-30kmh winds on Friday.


----------



## ZRXer

Hello from Honolulu... 26 C, as always, it feels hotter with humidity... 

I'm from Edmonton, so I feel qualified to rub it in... We do this every year for a few weeks, and then go back to the freezing hell of Alberta... Looks like we're not missing much!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past 11PM here in St.John's. Still a quiet night.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus one here as well down from plus 4. Kids was scootering about having fun in the wind. Dad too busy. 
More to come of whacked weather



> *The weather roller-coaster isn't over yet*
> 
> ROBERT MATAS
> From Monday's Globe and Mail
> December 28, 2008 at 8:49 PM EST
> 
> Toronto, Montreal and the Maritimes should prepare for a few more huge swings in weather with unseasonably high temperatures alternating with chilly temperatures and near-hurricane winds before the holiday season is over, an Environmental Canada meteorologist said Sunday.[/quote[


----------



## eMacMan

Finally got the 4" of tightly packed and drifted snow shoveled this afternoon. That seems to have been a trigger for the next round as it is snowing again. Oh well at least it is calm and the temp is mild at around -4°C.


----------



## Sitting Bull

-18 here in Edmonton. Received a couple cm over night. Still light snow as we speak.


----------



## MacDoc

-3 what a noisy night - branches banging on the house and minor catastrophe as power went out briefly annoying gaggle of kids at gaming 

Well this would explain the sturm und drang. HUGE region of contrasting temps. Gulf air duking it out with an Arctic high. Look at that range between S Ontario and N Dakota.  more than 50 degree F gradient. Much fun 









CapitalClimate: Record High Temperatures in Midwest and Eastern U.S.


----------



## SINC

-20 and with a high of -19 today, we're not going anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and a light freezing drizzle falling. This will be followed by another day of the same, and then three days of snow. Not sure how much snow, but when we get temps at -3C and winds out of the northeast, it means anywhere from 20-80+cm of snow each day. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

The wind last night came up explosively! Suddenly the windows were rattling and the trees twisting and bending. I was worried about my car parked in the back which is virtually a forest. 

This morning is quite lovely. Clear and calm. Cold though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C on a dull Tuesday afternoon ........... dull weather-wise, but joyful in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +1C at just past 4PM. Cloudy today, so it is starting to get dark here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

0.6C with some light snow headed our way. Still, a calm night.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada --

"St. John's: Canada's Weather Champion
Of all the major Canadian cities, St. John's is the foggiest (124 days, next to Halifax's 122), snowiest (359 cm, next to Quebec City's 343), wettest (1514 mm, next to Halifax's 1491), windiest (24.3 km/h average speed, next to Regina's 20.7), and cloudiest (1497 hours of sunshine, next to Charlottetown's 1818 hours). It also has more days with freezing rain and wet weather than any other city. But the natives are proud of their climate, calling it character-building and invigorating. And they boast that their city happens to have one of the mildest winters in Canada (third mildest city next to Victoria and Vancouver). Perhaps Townies also happen to appreciate a fine weather day more than the rest of Canadians."

Amen about a "fine weather day".


----------



## MacDoc

-4 and snowing. and gonna be snowing a lot more....


----------



## mrjimmy

Ugh! Just cleaned off the car and drove home. 

Enough already!


----------



## SINC

It is -28 here with a wind chill of -37. A bit warmer in Edmonton. We're back in the deep freeze and by the looks of the lows for the next few days, we're staying there. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## MacDoc

-8 and no wind finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and snowing here as well. We shall get about 20cm before we top it off with some ice pellets. Then, back to snow on Thursday. Happy New Year one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## mrjimmy

Yet another blanket of white covers the city. Not too much but enough to feel relentless. I'd be lying if I said it wasn't lovely but that lasts mere minutes.

Wonder what the weather will be like next year...


----------



## mc3251

Victoria is now +5  
I never thought I'd be so grateful to see rain. Fortunately it hasn't poured down in buckets so the melt is fairly well controlled, at least where I am. I am very close to sea level-YMMV in other areas of Vancouver Island.
Hopefully that's it for snow for this winter....

/michael


----------



## MacDoc

Damn down to -10 - thought it felt colder - enough snow to shovel and get real chilly with the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C and still more snow. About 10cm have fallen so far, with another 10-20cm to go. There are no strong winds, so it is not drifting. However, since it is not cold, the snow will become heavy if allowed to accumulate deeper than 10cm. So, out I go again to shovel. No end in sight to the snow, which is forecast through Sunday. We might get the pounding that is about to hit Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-11 and snow in the forecast tho nothing on the radar at the moment.


----------



## SINC

Now -20 on the back deck with heavy snow and high winds from the NW. Bitterly cold wind chill at more than -30.


----------



## mrjimmy

My sister and her family just recently moved to Calgary from Victoria. What an initiation! Yikes!

Where do we sign the petition to have winter improve?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Where do we sign the petition to have winter improve?" Not here in St.John's. Of course, with just less than a meter of snow this month, we are a couple of feet below where we normally are this time of the year. Of course, with the start of a new year, this could be made up in a day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light freezing drizzle to put a glaze on the 20cm of snow. More snow/ice pellets/sleet and freezing drizzle is forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Bolor

We are downright cold again. -30 (windchill -40) this morning and currently -20 and windchill -30. Usually not this bad when it's cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunset. The calm before the storm? Whatever, it is a nice sight. 

Here's hoping for a less harsh winter in the next five months. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

Put my first hot tub trek for 2009 on hold - minus 14  
The bed is far more inviting than a tip toe through the snow and cold for a soak.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with no wind or snow or sleet ............ so bring your hot tub here to St.John's, MacDoc.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy, quiet New Year's Day here in St.John's, with -1C temps and snow just starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

A calm and peaceful -28 to start the year with a high of only -26 before we plunge to -36 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Calm and peaceful" would not be words I use to describe those frigid temps, Sinc. Still, you folks are tough when it comes to extreme cold. When we hit a -26C windchill here in St.John's last week, my wife was not concerned. Of course, she grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, so this was nothing compared to what you folks get. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

What a glorious morning! Clear and crisp. The sunrise was golden in colour. The snow is still light and airy, unfettered by melt and the grime of the city.

I thought I'd share a couple of photos of the hounds and my stops along the way in the morning. The first is the both of us enjoying the sunrise in the local park. The second is one of the many back lanes we navigate on our route. Most of them in my neighbourhood evoke the spirit of the late painter Albert Jacques Franck. His paintings captured the essence of these spaces that are so familiar to many of us living in the inner city.

Great way to start the new year!


----------



## SINC

Our temp here has dropped to -30 and it is a good thing the wind has died down. It's a couple of degrees warmer in the city and we are forecast to drop to -36 tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Got down to minus 15 overnight - now up to minus 8 and the sun feels great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, mrj. Here are some pics of some basset hound pups that a fellow breeder just had in a litter of three.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with sleet and hail to cover up the few inches of snow we received this morning. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

We don't have any back lanes in my neighborhood, mrj, but the doxies like to roam about the street as I shovel. I have to watch that they don't decide to climb to the top of the mounds of snow. I much prefer it when they go out back and sun on the deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet +2C with a nice crescent moon on the horizon. Snow/sleet/hail is predicted for the next four days, but for now, all is still and calm and tranquil.


----------



## SINC

-29 and holding on the way to -36 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C, which will be our high for the next four days.


----------



## mrjimmy

The weather this morning in a word? Sombre.

A grey hopeless sky loomed overhead on the walk this morning. As if it's accepted it's fate that winter has really only just begun.

The only spark of life was the amber flashing light atop the Zamboni clearing the local rink. The last weekend before the kids go back to school.

On a lighter note, those basset pups are adorable Dr.G.! We adopted our guy as an adult so sadly we never had a chance to see him at that stage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C, which is the calm before the storm tomorrow. 20-50+cm of snow are forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, mrj, basset hound pups are far cuter than dachshund pups, and we raise and own doxies.


----------



## SINC

-29 here this morning with a severe wind chill warning in effect with temps feeling like -40. Forecast for tonight features lows in the -40s for areas around Edmonton and -37 in the city. Any way you cut it, that's damn cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I still can't imagine that sort of cold and what it does on the human body if you have to be outside for any length of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, at just before 1PM, it is cloudy and +1C. Tis the calm before the storm.


----------



## Bolor

we have warmed up to -10 for today and today only  temps dropping to -24 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, will this be made even colder with severe windchills?


----------



## Dr.G.

We were supposed to have some flurries, but there is a blizzard outside at the moment. The heavy snow was not to happen until tomorrow, but I guess the major storm wanted to get a head start. Currently 0C with very strong winds.


----------



## SINC

Woke up, flicked on the rear deck light, checked the thermometer and it read -35. Enough already. I'm headed back to bed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wise move, Sinc. What was the windchill???


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C outside right now. Warm enough to let me go out and shovel last night's 15cm of snow ............ before tonight's 25cm of snow ........... before tomorrow's 35cm of snow. Our only hope is that all this snow drifts to the east of us, which is over the Atlantic Ocean. If now .............. well, with 75km/h winds, the drifting of all of this snow will be great. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and what a difference it makes!

Last night we had the makings of another huge dump of snow but it ended up being only an inch or so. I'd prefer an inch less rather than more and have filed an official complaint.


----------



## SINC

-37. Nuff said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, mrj. I am hoping that by this time tomorrow, we are under 1 meter of snow. Starting to snow now, so there will be 20+cm before tonight's heavy snow hits with another 25cm, and that will take us into tomorrow's 35-50cm of snow. Luckily, the city is preparing for this sort of massive snow storm, so all we have to do is ride out the storm ............. and pray.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 and very nice sun - energy day. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Energy day here as well, MacDoc. It will take all the energy I have to keep my driveway free of snow. It is a white-out right now, and I can't see across the street.


----------



## eMacMan

-30 here. Will let MacDoc turn *his* thermostat down an extra 5° to make up for the energy Sinc and I are burning. Around here it's Canada, it's winter and it's cold. Good bless gas heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, it is 1C and we are in the middle of a blinding snowstorm. I would have hoped for rain at 1C, but heavy wet snow is falling at well over 1 inch an hour. Still no strong winds, so it is falling straight down now.


----------



## SINC

Judging by the view of the distant hills, downtown St. John's is clear as a bell at this moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that has got to be an image meant for the tourists. I am looking out at my window, which is a couple of miles from that spot and there is lots of snow.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

That's why I posted it Dr. G., my desktop Canada wide radar shows the same storm, yet a supposedly current pic of Gower street shows nada. I don't get it.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just got in from shoveling about 3 inches of this none-existent snow. Unless it is raining a few miles from here it is snow here in central St.John's. City Hall is about 2 blocks from the St.John's Harbor and is about 10 feet above sea level. I am 300 feet above sea level where I am currently typing.


----------



## Kazak

Well, I don't get to say this often, but so far it's snowed every day this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, took this pic about an hour ago. I can now see my neighbor's house, but not the home on the next street, or anything behind that house. You can see the streaks of snow against the black house. Strange, but no snow is being seen in downtown St.John's. Either it is a twist of Nature, or a conspiracy to lull tourists into coming to St.John's before Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

I am in no way doubting your word Dr. G., I am just puzzled by the difference in weather mere kilometers apart is all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I think that it is a conspiracy. I have seen a similar pic at the same time the entire city is closing down due to a blizzard of 75cm of wind driven snow. Of course, the city could simply be clearing away the area around the St. John's City Hall ........... letting the rest of us fend for ourselves.


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm of wet snow has been shoveled away ............ now being coated by a freezing drizzle ............ to be followed by 15-25cm of new snow. All this when the digital thermometer on my back deck has been reading +0.5 to +1.7C. It is currently +1.3C as everything is taking on a coating of ice. Go figure.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 20cm of wet snow has been shoveled away ............ now being coated by a freezing drizzle ............ to be followed by 15-25cm of new snow. All this when the digital thermometer on my back deck has been reading +0.5 to +1.7C. It is currently +1.3C as everything is taking on a coating of ice. Go figure.


You're making our current deep freeze look rather desirable. I believe we reached -12°C today. Could tell you for sure if the official Weather Canada thermometer hadn't died when it hit -29°C earlier this morning.beejacon


----------



## SINC

-29 here with enough wind to make it feel like -40 out there right now. Make no mistake, it is BITTERLY cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1.3 and the freezing drizzle has stoppped. Now, we wait the snow. It is actually nice outside, mild and quiet.


----------



## MacDoc

minus 11 - night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to -3C temps this morning and another 6 inches of snow. We did not get the strong winds as forecast, so there is no drifting. Still, one has to be careful in that this is wet and heavy snow, and shoveling must come in stages.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and minus 11˚ here in the core. I'd say it was cold but I feel a bit sheepish given what's going on out west. So lets just say it's _not warm_ out there this morning...

Nice having the sun two days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

I would not mind the sun, but -11C is very cold for us here in St.John's. Of course, we have received about 35cm of snow in the past two days, which would be a disaster for TO. Still, it would be nice to have some sunshine. I think that a trade might be in order, mrj. I shall send you some warmer temps if you send us some sunshine ................. I could even throw in a foot of snow if you want. Deal?


----------



## SINC

-29 with a wind chill of -36, much like it has been for three straight weeks now. Sigh.


----------



## MaxPower

-10 here with freezing rain expected later this afternoon. Yuck.


----------



## MacDoc

-9 and weak sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has finally stopped and the temps have gone up to -1.8C, so I guess that there is no excuse for me not to go out and shovel last night's snow.


----------



## mrjimmy

No deal Dr.G. I'll take the sun over the warmth any day. Although both together is just fine. Also, a foot of snow might bring the army back out. Couldn't take the ridicule...


----------



## Dr.G.

I see your point, mrj. Can't hurt but try to make a deal. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The flurries have stopped, the sky is now blue, the sun is out and it is -0.5C. Finished clearing away the snow from the driveway, so I can actually enjoy this scene. The trees, coated in last night's freezing drizzle, look like giant sparkle sticks.


----------



## Dr.G.

"An Arctic ridge of high pressure is bringing bitterly cold air into southern Saskatchewan this morning with air temperatures of minus 35 to minus 40 being reported. Wind speeds around 15 km/h are producing dangerously cold wind chills in the minus 45 to minus 50 range. At these values frostbite is possible in less than 5 minutes."

Weather Warnings - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

Boring -2 and grey. Gonna hit the hot tub just to get outside for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and it is getting dark with the sun setting.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and snowing here in St.John's. Nothing major, but each day we shall be getting flurries which bring about 5 inches of snow over the course of the day. I don't mind this sort of snow, since one is able to shovel it twice a day to keep things fairly clear in the driveway. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Finally some relief for a few days at -15 and highs in the minus mid teens for most of the week before we plunge back into the -30s come Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +0.3C with a bit of sun trying to break through the snow clouds.


----------



## mc3251

SINC said:


> Finally some relief for a few days at -15 and highs in the minus mid teens for most of the week before we plunge back into the -30s come Friday.


I remember those days, Don. Such a relief to be able to get out and run again...I could never run well in -30....generally I had -20 as my limit. The teens feel balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with big flakes of snow falling once again. Hopefully, by this afternoon, these few inches of snow will stop falling and I may, once again, shovel it away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> +1C with big flakes of snow falling once again. Hopefully, by this afternoon, these few inches of snow will stop falling and I may, once again, shovel it away. We shall see.


----------



## EvanPitts

Cold (and getting colder) but very sunny here in The Hammer. But not cold like out West, where it is so very cold...


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.3C with grey skies and more snow on the way.


----------



## SINC

"Tis a heat wave today at -17 and since that is our forecast low for tonight, nothing much will change in the next 24 hours. But then, it gets colder as we drop to the -30s again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+0.6C, but with light flurries and 65+km/h winds.


----------



## Bolor

Snow, snow and more snow. I'm getting tired of this. The good news is that the snow is supposed to stop tonight. The bad news is the temps are dropping to -29.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and snow, which will change to freezing rain overnight and then back to snow tomorrow. Seems like both similar and dissimilar weather as Bolor is experiencing.


----------



## gordguide

I don't know ... I was watching Canada AM this morning, telling me that Sask and Manitoba were going to be -40C with windchills at -50 today. Meanwhile, I'm looking at the thermometer, and it says -21C, and you can't detect a breeze in the treetops.

it did go down to -41 very early yesterday morning in Saskatoon, which was, by the way, a record low.

But by noon it had warmed up to -33 or so, the sun shone through a bright blue sky (as it always does in Saskatoon) and there was no wind I could detect.

You know, it's cold out west. But it's not that goddamn cold.

I went ice fishing today, and I'm going again tomorrow.

I think Canadians like to brag about the weather, but few actually have ever been in true cold air. There is no way a -50 wind chill (as I apparently endured yesterday, according to the TV station) "feels like" -50C, because I've been in -48C and it felt WAY warmer than -48C yesterday.

It's cold, it's miserable, but if the handle on your car doesn't come off in your hand when you try to open the door, or the gas can doesn't shatter in 30 pieces when you accidentally drop the gas cap on it, it ain't the same as no -50C, no matter how hard that wind blows.


----------



## Dr.G.

gg, I cannot even imagine that sort of cold. Here in St.John's, any day/night that gets over -20C is considered to be bitterly cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2.5C with some light rain and wet flurries.


----------



## SINC

A relatively warm -11 this morning before we begin our downward slide to -20 by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, +1C is forecast for Edmonton on Saturday, so hang on until then. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

That must be Environment Canada's forecast Marc. They are seldom even close to being right as the forecast below indicates a high of -8, a substantial difference and likely the actual temperature we can expect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C here in St.John's. The sun just suddenly appeared as the rain stopped. Strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

"SaturdayA mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 10. High plus 1." Yes, this is your Environment Canada forecast. Might be a conspiracy to lure tourists, just like the City of St.John's City Hall webcam. I wonder ....................


----------



## SINC

I can allow EC a little leeway Dr. G., but not 9 degrees. That is a full 20 degree F difference. I have zero faith in the EC forecast in our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

I rely on my neighbor, who is a meteorologist and has a company that provides forecasts for the off shore oil rigs. So, when she says to stock up on food, even though EC says "5cm and flurries", I listen to her. Two years ago, EC said 10-15cm of snow was forecast for St.John's ............... and we received 83cm of snow.


----------



## SINC

So then, EC is no better at your end of the country that it is at ours.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is better than the WeatherNetwork for us here in St.John's. We are always warmer and with less snow on the WN than with EC. However, my neighbor has the lives of men and women in her hand, so her forecasts are updated every 1/2 hour. She forewarns me of really bad storms, and I use my snowblower to help her get out of her driveway.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## mc3251

Victoria is +6....light rain.
We're back to the warm drizzlies.


----------



## Dr.G.

mc3251, soon your flowers shall be again blooming, and your winter shall be over for another year. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

20 minutes ago, it looked as if we were in the middle of a blizzard. Now, 20 minutes later, the sun is shining and the sky is blue. Strange.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 - was sunny earlier. Snow enroute tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2.5C with a windchill of -11C and snow squalls. Very wintery outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3.5C with a windchill of -15C. It is snowing so the snow is cold and blowing all over the place.


----------



## MLeh

Presently in Calgary (my ol' hometown).

Weather today where I was (slightly east and north of the city) was clear and mostly sunny, and I'd guess it was a balmy -5°C or so. Certainly quite pleasant. (It's a dry cold, you know.)

However, driving back to the city, I heard this forecast: -14 overnight tonight, warming up to zero in the morning, +7° for a high tomorrow (with chinook winds), and then -18° Wednesday night and snow flurries on Thursday.

Oh yeah, and the place I'm going tomorrow (close to Okotoks) is expected to have wind gusts of up to 100 km/hr tomorrow too.

I'm remembering why I moved to the coast. It may rain there (and snow once every couple of years), but at least we don't get all _four_ seasons (including hurricane season) in less than 12 hours.


----------



## MacDoc

-1


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> -1


It looks like we might just get skimmed.

Let's hope....


----------



## MacDoc

Yep you are correct I hope :clap: Right between two systems. Big system tho.


----------



## mrjimmy

Ugh.

3 centimetres and counting. Might turn to rain later. It's like a giant dirty Slurpee out there.

Wet hound, wet pants, wet socks, wet hair, wet floors, etc. etc. etc.

* sigh *


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, there is nothing worse than a wet hound. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dry snow fell overnight, which is rare for us in Jan. It is very windy, -13C with the windchill, and a bit of sun. All in all, not that bad a day.


----------



## SINC

We're back in the dumper at -26 with a wind chill of -35 again this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, any snow you get will just keep blowing around it is so cold. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

Snowfall warning in effect - we're supposed to get anywhere from 15 to 30 centimetres of snow over the next 24 hours or so. Wouldn't be surprised if we get more than 30 cms. Temperature's not bad though, up to -4 today, - 8 tomorrow.


----------



## mc3251

Warm in Victoria...forecasting +10 today. It POURED rain all day yesterday, but the rainfall warning is now only in Vancouver and the lower mainland.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C but with a -13C windchill at 1210PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We haven't seen the sun in days now and it is bitterly cold with snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Plus temps for you, Sinc, this weekend. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C but with a -13C windchill at 210PM here in St.John's. There is a bit of sun, but the wind makes shoveling snow difficult.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 - light precipitation that changes by the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1.5C with snow/sleet/hail/rain on the way.


----------



## mrjimmy

Slushy sloppy soup quickly becoming jagged frozen mounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about four inches of snow overnight, which was followed by some freezing rain, which is now getting a coat of freezing drizzle. I am glad that I am able to work from home. Going up to 7C which should help a bit. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up at bit at -20 here and warmer in the city, but there is still no sign of that EC forecast of above zero temps any time soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is amazing how different that forecast is from the Environment Canada forecast, which is for 

Friday Sunny. Becoming a mix of sun and cloud late in the morning. Wind becoming south 20 km/h in the afternoon. High minus 5. 

Saturday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 9. High minus 1.

I wonder why the major difference?


----------



## mc3251

We're doing Pineapple Express....we have flooded roads and many potholes suitable for swimming.
There's a reason they call it the Wet Coast.

Michael


----------



## Dr.G.

Michael, I saw on the news last night the extent of flooding in various parts of BC due to the rain and the melting snow. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mc3251

It's a challenge, but we'll be fine. My basement is dry, and I'm keeping an eye on it. It's not as bad where I am as some other areas. Sooke and all points out to the south west coast of vancouver island have been isolated by a four foot lake across the highway.
Canada-it's all about the weather


----------



## Dr.G.

That is the story in St.John's every winter, which runs from just after Remembrance Day to just after Victoria's birthday on May 24th.


----------



## Dr.G.

+0.5C with a light freezing drizzle to put a nice coating on everything.


----------



## mc3251

this is why we are so tough in Canada. It also explains why we are such great comedians, IMO


----------



## Dr.G.

I agree. Many of the top comedians in the US are Canadian .......... and many of the top Canadian comics are from NL, especially St.John's. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.2C with a light drizzle falling. The ice is starting to drop from the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +6.3C here in St.John's. Have opened a few of the windows to get some fresh air into the house. It is a clean smell.


----------



## SINC

We are currently under a heavy snowfall warning for the balance of the afternoon which here translates to 20 - 30 cm. No giggling Dr. G., please.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I never "giggle" over 20-30cm of snow. Here, that translates into meter high drifts. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

An hour ago, it hit 7.7C. Now, the wind has shifted and the temps have dropped to 6.7C. A great deal of snow has been melting which is fine with me. Still, we have mounds over two feet at the end of each driveway, so there is plenty of snow still left all around.


----------



## mrjimmy

Brrrr.....

Cold night. I feel for all the people and animals stuck outside tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Ditto -11


----------



## SINC

Meh, it's -30 on our back deck right now. Good thing there is little wind or it really would be cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C this morning. After last night's howling winds, the "breezes" of 60km/h seem calm. Still, it is a nice day, and the calm before our snow. 4 inches are predicted for later today, and another 4 inches for tomorrow. Hopefully, the winds will die down somewhat and we shall not have major drifting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I was going to say how cold I was when walking back home across Churchill Park from my doctor's appointment. However, reading what you just wrote, I thought it best not to say anything since +3C with wind is far warmer than -30C without wind.


----------



## MacDoc

-12 - too cold even to venture to the hot tub


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +3C at 10AM here in St.John's. However, it is still very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +4C and very sunny here in St.John's. Snow is forecast for this afternoon, but for now, it is a grand day.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed to -28 now with snow in the forecast every day through next Tuesday. With that snow comes warmer temps and we are now forecast to perhaps even hit a high of 0 by tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are going in the same and opposite directions -- snow is forecast through until Tuesday, with colder temps.

Still, it si a pleasant +4.5C in lots of sun, which we won't see until Tuesday.


----------



## MacDoc

- 7 nice sun.....goofy kid out riding


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at 4PM. Kids are out on their bikes and playing street hockey.


----------



## SINC

-18 over the noon hour, a far, far cry from the -3 high predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, you should really use the Environment Canada forecast rather than the real weather outside your window. It is much better for you.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, you should really use the Environment Canada forecast rather than the real weather outside your window. It is much better for you.


Ain't always true. Last couple of days around here have been reasonably calm despite Weather Canada's high wind warnings. Actually WC would be better off assuming a high wind warning is in effect for Southern AB and publishing cancellations for the rare days when this is appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is predicting about 5 inches of snow overnight, but my neighbor, a meterologist, says that 10 inches is more like it. We shall see.

Currently +1C and calm.


----------



## SINC

-5 here and a forecast high of -2 today, a welcome change from the recent cold.


----------



## MacDoc

-13 - the cupboard is bare  what to do what to do


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, remember, we deliver.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has become light, and will hopefully end by this afternoon. We shall see. We will get about 6 inches when it actually stops, which is less than I feared. Currently, -2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snow. -2C at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -2 and that's where we'll stay. The sun has yet to break through though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing and still -2C at 230PM.

I have had to shovel three times today, and it looks as if I am going to have to go out for a fourth time if the snow does not let up. Not very strong winds, so there is no major drifting.


----------



## SINC

We've actually dropped a degree from our high of -2 to -3 although it is still warm compared to our recent month long deep freeze.


----------



## MacDoc

-7 and snowing- wanna sleep - gotta work


----------



## eMacMan

Supposedly we will be hovering around 0°C for the next few days. So far the temps are good but the promised sunshine is proving to be as elusive as an election vow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing and -3C, going down to -6C. I shall shovel tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow has fallen throughout the day. Still, with no strong winds, there is no drifting. As well, at -3C, the snow is not wet.


----------



## MacDoc

urk - 10 and goin down down down


----------



## SINC

We did hit +1 today, but it is back to the basement by Monday.


----------



## MacDoc

-12 and looking VERY wintry. Clear and cold.


----------



## mrjimmy

I made the classic weather blunder yesterday. I had the gall to take the Jeep to the car wash. Much to my delight, smears of salt and shelves of ice washed down the drain. The car felt light as did my heart... and then, as if to scold me,

_it snowed. Oh yes. It snowed...._


----------



## Dr.G.

It's not nice to fool Mother Nature, mrj. Sorry to hear your tale of woe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C here this morning in St.John's. Going to get about 5 more inches overnight, so I shall do all of the shoveling today in the sunshine and then let comes what may tomorrow. A quiet and beautiful morning.


----------



## MaxPower

Sunny and -15 here this morning after about 10 cm of snow overnight. We're heading into a deep freeze here.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> It's not nice to fool Mother Nature, mrj. Sorry to hear your tale of woe.


I haven't heard that line for awhile Dr.G. Thanks for the chuckle!

I wouldn't say tale of woe but consistently bad winter weather is _generally_ something Toronto never gets. The last two years have been a bit grating...


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, mrj. Actually, this winter, things have been "slow" in relative terms. We have had just over a meter of snow so far, and twice what we had was washed away by rain and fog. So, we have no huge mounds yet at the end of the driveways. I am sure that we will be pounded this winter, but for now, things have been quiet all things considering.


----------



## SINC

Mild at -5 and with a high of -4 we're not going anywhere soon. Light snow for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny, -2C and snow flurries. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is just over the horizon and setting quickly. Still, it is -2C and only now the snow clouds are drifting in from the west. It was a grand Sunday, and very relaxing.


----------



## ged

-9 and snowing but not enough to keep traffic off the streets. Looks like another hour or so of it according to the radar.


----------



## SINC

-6 now but it rained here for about an hour and coated everything in a sheet of ice.


----------



## Bolor

We too are heading for a deep freeze. Stating Tuesday the sun comes out and the temps drop to overnight lows of -32 with daytime highs of -25. Brrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C going down to -6C and about 10-15cm of snow overnight. At these cold temps, the snow will be light. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-20 again with more snow today and a high of -10.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 10 to 15cm of snow was actually 25cm and the winds whipped it all over the place. Took me four hours to get everything cleared from the driveway. This was real heart attack snow, so I used the snow blower and shoveled, taking lots of breaks.


----------



## MacDoc

The Pacific is now getting close to a repeat La Nina

Model Outlooks for El Niño and La Niña

After a Brief Vacation, La Nina Is Back -- Berardelli 2009 (108): 1 -- ScienceNOW









La Nina and the Great Lakes Region

Looks like the jet stream has shifted east a bit - it was further west hammering the west coast and middle Canada and Dr. G getting the benefit of the opposite flow from the Gulf.

-5 - one more fine day til deep freeze


----------



## SINC

Been snowing here all day and forecast is for two more days of same. Winds out of the east driving the snow which is odd for here, as they are normally from the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Canada and Dr. G getting the benefit of the opposite flow from the Gulf." Bit your tongue, MacDoc. Snow is forecast for Wed. Yesterday we got over 25cm of snow, and now 35cm of snow is forecast now for Wed. Maybe Mel Lastman will call out the good people of the GTA to help us dig out? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We are currently under a high wind warning of winds from 70 to 100 kph, combined with a heavy snowfall warning from 15 to 20 cm. Wind chills of -50 or more. Add to that a freezing rain warning expected in the next few hours. I hate it when this happens. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, except for the windchills that extreme, sounds like a St.John's snowstorm. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hmm, what could it be like out... hmmm.... 

Snowing?

Well of course snowing...  

Temps close to freezing set to plummet to -30˚ with the wind this evening. Time to get people and pets in off the streets.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, this global warming is hell ain't it? 

-15 here this morning with light snow and a high today of +4. Yeah right, this I gotta see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies, but a cold -5C here this morning in St.John's. Tomorrow should be very interesting depending upon which weather forecast one believes. I am rooting for Environment Canada, because they forecast 10+cm of snow and 1+ inches of rain. If they are wrong about the rain and it comes as snow, then that will be 30-50cm on top of the 10cm. All this whipped around by 80+km/h winds. All in all, a fun day is in store for us tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and very cold, with -7C and a -16C windchill. Still, it is very dry and very bright outside, so it is actually nice to be shoveling. Good exercise.


----------



## Bolor

The prairie weather has caught up to us


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, factor in the windchill and that is eye ball freezing weather.


----------



## mrjimmy

I suppose the jet stream is being as fair as possible today. Most of us across this fine country (save you *@$&@%)'s on the fringes) are collectively shivering. 

Wear a hat.


----------



## SINC

Currently -19 on the back deck and headed up to -9 today with the fourth consecutive day of snow.

Check out those highs for the rest of the week though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C with wet snow. 10-15cm will fall before it turns to rain .......... we hope. If it does not turn to rain, we will get 25-40cm more snow. We shall see. Winds are strong at 80km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada -- Yuk.

St. John's and vicinity
5:04 AM NST Wednesday 14 January 2009

Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued 

Southeasterly winds gusting to 100 km/hour will develop this morning and veer to westerly gusting to 100 km/hour this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Not looking good right now. Snow has drifted over the top of the tires on one side of my car in the driveway and the worst is yet to come. No rain in sight, so this might top 50cm by tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yes Dr. G., my radar widget shows the system well and if you notice, it kind of matches ours today:


----------



## Lichen Software

*Cold in Barrie*

Was -31 when I got up. It has made it up to - 29. Looks like we are going to get some cold interspersed with snow squalls every time it warms a bit. - Ah... the ice fishermen will be happy. I do not think they will have to wait till February this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I hope that you have someone to shovel out your driveway. So far, well over 20cm has fallen, drifts are up over the tires on one side of cars, and there is another 25cm+ on the way, all blown about by winds that are now over 100km/h. Luckily, they closed the schools in this area before children left for school.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a windchill of only -9C. Sadly, this makes the snow very heavy to shovel, and it keeps on coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind is so strong, and the swirling snow so thick, that the snowplows have had to be taken off of the streets of St.John's for fear that the plows will go off course.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Weather Warnings*

It seems to be one of those winters. The whole country is under warnings except the West Coast .. and they just finished getting floods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, LS. We have both wind and blowing snow warnings here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find it amazing how wrong Environment Canada was in our prediction of 10cm of snow and then some rain. I would estimate at least 20-25cm of snow in the past 3 1/2 hours, and the wind is causing severe drifting.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Doesn't take much*



Dr.G. said:


> I find it amazing how wrong Environment Canada was in our prediction of 10cm of snow and then some rain. I would estimate at least 20-25cm of snow in the past 3 1/2 hours, and the wind is causing severe drifting.


All they had to be was out a couple of degrees on the forecast and that rain ... Well it is now all snow.

As I sit here on a day with weather I have not really seen since I left Northern Ontario, I can't help thinking Global Warming Can't Come Soon Enough 

It could be worse - It's -32 with a wind chill warning in Kenora. I didn't check out of province.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild day here in St.John's. Started to snow at about 9AM. It stopped snowing at about 4PM. In between, we had 25cm of snow and hail, winds that hit 143km/h, ending in sleet and a bit of rain. Now, the winds are howling at up to 100km/h, but the stars are out and it is 4C. Go figure.


----------



## MacDoc

It's come UP to -14 

seems -22 was the bottom and the forecast is less severe.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is actually +2.5C outside, but in 100km/h winds, it does not feel that warm.


----------



## eMacMan

Temp was around +6°C for most of the day. What really made it nice was having the normal "High Wind Warning" cancelled for the day.


----------



## SINC

-16 and they are still insisting the high for today will be +8. This I gotta see.


----------



## MacDoc

-17 - back to bed for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -16C windchill due to the strong winds. These winds clocked in at nearly 120km/h last night ............ all night. Kept me up as I thought something was pounding into my house.

Still, there is a nice sunrise coming.


----------



## mrjimmy

The hound is clicking around getting ready for his morning walk. 

Ay yi yi. Even the big puffy jacket isn't quite up to the task. Oh well, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Dr.G.

All the fluffy snow that my dogs were playing in two days ago was replaced with wet snow and hail, which then froze overnight. Still, they are able to walk on top of it all, albeit three feet above the garden. Another few feet of snow and they will be able to walk over the 6 foot fence.


----------



## rgray

Thirty below and some frozen pipes... I'd :-( but the tears'd freeze on my face. Good thing I converted to all plastic... I'll be in the basement later... The older I get the less fun this seems to be.

Cats won't leave the 'warm' room - stretched out in front of the fire.

Coffee cooling faster than I can drink it.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your situation, rgray. I have had frozen pipes once before and it is not an easy situation to correct. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Bolor

It was -36 this am with windchills of -45. Brrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost as cold as the folks in Labrador, Bolor, who are trying to stay warm in -53C windchills.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada clocked winds at a station in St. John's at 148 km/h on Wednesday night. Luckily, it was +4C at the time.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your situation, rgray. I have had frozen pipes once before and it is not an easy situation to correct. Bon chance, mon ami.


Thanks Dr.G. The situation is not quite as bad as it sounds. I have "renovated" the plumbing in this draughty old (nearly two) century house myself and have easy access to all the pipes. On top of that the whole system is made of modern plastic piping so nothing actually bursts. Careful as I have been in running the lines, there are a couple of unavoidable draughty niches in the rubble-stone 'foundation' that let the cold in. Still, it is annoying when the toilet won't refill of a morning.


----------



## SINC

-10 with bright sun for the first time in many days. Still forecasting +8 for today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad to hear that no pipes burst, rgray. That can be a real pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and the sun keeps peeking through the snow clouds .......... and then we get hit with snow squalls .............. and then more sun.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Glad to hear that no pipes burst, rgray. That can be a real pain.


Been there! Hence the plastic.... Trouble is once the cold gets set onto the stone of the old foundation it takes a good warm spell to get it out and the problem will persist. Still, I'm all tooled up now. Renovation by benign neglect has its ups and downs.


----------



## MLeh

rgray said:


> Been there! Hence the plastic.... Trouble is once the cold gets set onto the stone of the old foundation it takes a good warm spell to get it out and the problem will persist. Still, I'm all tooled up now. Renovation by benign neglect has its ups and downs.


Is heat tracing not an option?


----------



## Dr.G.

5C in sunshine ....... on the way up to 10C ......... in Calgary. Golfers might be out later today on the golf courses.


----------



## SINC

We're at -9, one hell of a long way from the forecast high of +8. In short, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patience, Sinc. Patience.


----------



## MacDoc

Monotonously -12 .......


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a -20C windchill at 505PM here in St.John's. Going down to -13C with a -25C windchill overnight. This is an extrememly cold night for St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right now, it is -52C with the windchill in Labrador City here in NL. Guess I should not moan my temps.


----------



## rgray

MLeh said:


> Is heat tracing not an option?


Yes I suppose it could be, but I emphasise the 'benign neglect' part above  . The problem areas are because the original bathroom setup (I hesitate to use the word design) that came with this place puts the supply lines - toilet and bath right near the outside wall just atop the stone foundation which is problematic in many ways to my way of thinking. A simple redesign turning the room around will do a better job and not require the extra energy the tracing needs. Like all important things in my life, I just need to get 'round to it.....


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> We're at -9, one hell of a long way from the forecast high of +8. In short, it ain't gonna happen.


Yet another reason to wonder if weather forecasters are malicious or just incompetent. I once told my employer I wanted (for my work as a reseearch analyst) to be paid like a weather man - $60,000 a year to be wrong 80% of the time...  The employer declined.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, snow squalls were forecast and they have been here off and on all day. We should get about 15-20cm of dry cold snow by tomorrow morning.


----------



## MacDoc

It might not today Sinc but the PDO is shifting to warm phase which is where your warm forecast is coming from 



> Interesting to see what happens to the PDO over the next few weeks. The 'cold' PDO pattern we've been in for the last year is based on a warm pool in the Central North Pacific and cold water off the West coast of N America. This is driven by a stronger than normal Central Pacific anticylone (it's a bit like a Pacific version of the NAO).
> 
> For at least the next 14 days the atmospheric pattern is conducive to a warm phase PDO pattern: low pressure over the Central Pacific, Southerly winds into Western US and the cold pool pushed East (hence why the NE US and Canada are in a cold snap):












It's also why we are freezing our butts off here. -13 and heading down.










Might be a nice January thaw in the offing if that warm shift holds. We can hope.

It's cookin' in LA as a result of the shift.



> The unseasonably warm weather accompanying the Santa Anas produced record temperatures in several communities this week.
> 
> Two heat records were set Tuesday. The high of 83 degrees at UCLA set a record for a Jan. 13, beating the 1986 high of 82, while the high of 86 in Long Beach broke the record of 84 set in 1994, according to the NWS. Several records were also set the day before.


----------



## Dr.G.

The cold shift is coming this way. Highs of -10C to lows of -13C until next week for St.John's, and that is not accounting for any windchill. Currently, -10C with a windchill of -21C.


----------



## mrjimmy

Toronto @ 8pm:

Dog walk + no long johns = bad idea.

My legs are still stinging.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, mrj.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with -21C windchill at just past 10PM. Going down to -13C overnight.


----------



## mrjimmy

- 30˚ with the wind and I will see exactly what that feels like in 10 minutes time.

Huge blackout in Toronto since last night at 10 p.m. I feel for the thousands without heat or power in this weather. Awful.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with a -26C windchill. This is a extreme windchill for St.John's. The sun is out and the sky is blue, so at least there will not be any snow. Actually, it's a nice day to stay inside and look outside.


----------



## rgray

-30C but no significant 'wind chill' beyond that (as if -30 wasn't bad enough). Prediction (WeatherNetwork, EnviroCan) is for a 'warming trend' meaning it will "only" be -20 the next two nights.... As Dr.G says, good times to stay inside. NFL semis this weekend so that's OK.

On the other hand, we have just about passed the middle of January, the daylight is noticeably longer, GroundHog day is only a little over 2 weeks hence and the Daytona 500 is just a month away.... Keep good thoughts.


----------



## MacDoc

-18 and enough wind to reallllllly not want to drive kid to school


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray, I can't take -26C with the windchill ........... I could not stand -30C without a windchill. "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din."


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, let them walk. That is what a neighborhood school is meant for, in the final analysis. It's "make school, or die" ............. or is that "California or bust"?


----------



## Dr.G.

Dodger's White Out! A CBC.ca/kids Game

I think that you start in St.John's ................ where most will meet their doom. Make it to Victoria, BC, the promised land, and you shall live a life of luxuary and warmth. Bon chance, mes amis.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, let them walk. That is what a neighborhood school is meant for, in the final analysis. It's "make school, or die" ............. or is that "California or bust"?


Yeah!! Right on! These kids today have it way too soft! Time for the _"I used to have to walk 5 miles, uphill both ways with only one boot which I had to share with my siblings"_ speech!


----------



## The Doug

-33 when I left the house at 6:00 this morning, with a wind chill of -42. 

In MTL it's -26 right now. Not much wind thank goodness but even then, the wind chill downtown is listed at -35. 

This deep freeze should start to ease up on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

A nice day here at +2 on the way to +6. A welcome relief from the recent and very long cold snap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Growing up in NYC, rgray, I had to walk one block to my elementary school, four blocks to my junior high school, and about 10 blocks to my high school.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a windchill of -25C ............. and this is our high for the day. No relief in sight until Monday. Of course, Labrador City has a windchill of -56C, so I am not complaining. Nice to see the sun shining and the blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, enjoy it while you can, because I have a feeling that Feb. shall be brutal for most in Canada. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-14 and nice sun. How is this for a swing range



> The West was to see exceptionally warm weather with record or near record highs expected Friday along the West Coast. Clear skies and dry conditions were anticipated for yet another day.
> 
> The lack of rain in California was causing concern for drought conditions later in the year, however. January, normally the region's wettest month, has seen far below normal precipitation.
> 
> Temperatures in the Lower 48 states on Thursday ranged from *a low of minus 41 degrees at Bismarck, N.D., to a high of 82 degrees at Fullerton, Calif.*


123 degree F gradient between North Dakota and S California. THAT's gonna bring some interesting weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like the comparison between Labrador City, NL and Calgary, AB ................ sort of.

Labrador City, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada
Calgary, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Bolor

Good for you Sinc. You deserve it!
Currently here ... not gonna be much better during the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -24C windchill. This is our high for the day as the sun is getting low on the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -10C with a -24C windchill. This was our high for the day as the sun has now set. I have a headache from being outside with my dogs.


----------



## SINC

We sit at +6 and the weekend and ahead sure look good after the past month of deep freeze.


----------



## Bolor

Wow! Have they ever changed the forecast. I can live with this


----------



## Dr.G.

We could use some warmth on this side of the country, Bolor. Send some this way. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a -23C windchill. A really cold night here in St.John's.


----------



## imactheknife

yep....good Ole Canadian winter...fun times indeed....-19 tonight feels like -30 with the windchill. I can't complain though I grew up out west and -35 + the windchill is NASTY!


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to light snow falling and still very cold here in St.John's. The sun is trying to shine through the snow flurries, so there might be hope that we will get up to the forecast high of -11C. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-19 and the snow sounds like sponge toffee. Silly time to go shopping but it sure wasn't crowded - coffee called.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> -19 and the snow sounds like sponge toffee.


Nice simile. If only it was that delicious.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant -3 this morning, but check out that high for tomorrow in mid January!


----------



## bgw

C... Cu...Cu.. Cold in Toronto!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -22C windchill and lots of cold snow blowing about to cause whiteouts.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with -24C windchills and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -13C with a windchill that will go down as low as -26C, breaking records for us here in St.John's for mid-Jan.


----------



## mrjimmy

As the light fades from the sky a mighty snowfall is heading our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

"As the light fades from the sky a mighty snowfall is heading our way." Good luck, mrj. 15cm for the GTA is like 35cm for St. John's. It can really cause a problem. Luckily, it shall come on Sunday, when many are not on the roads and off to work. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, -13C with a -24C windchill. We might get up at high as -9C tomorrow, but then it's back down to -12C. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-7 and very light snow.


----------



## SINC

Well, our former high of 20 has been dropped to 16, but extended a day to 18 tomorrow. Currently a nice morning at +2.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with -22C windchills. Still, it is a very sunny morning so all is still here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

A deep blanket of fluffy white snow abounds. It truly is a glorious winter wonderland at the crack of dawn, wandering the streets with the hound. Alas as the day progresses, it becomes the same tired old burden we love to complain about.


----------



## eMacMan

They've completely blown the low. Maybe we'll see the double digit high but no holding my breath. The sunshine is nice whatever the temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny, -9C and a -19C windchill. All in all, it was a fine Sunday. Snow/hail/sleet and some rain is forecast for tomorrow, but that is tomorrow. Today is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Funny how hounds seem to like this sort of snow, mrj. Your hound is higher off the ground than my seven hounds, but they still like the fluffy snow to romp and play in day or night.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Funny how hounds seem to like this sort of snow, mrj. Your hound is higher off the ground than my seven hounds, but they still like the fluffy snow to romp and play in day or night.


It's true Dr.G. I just returned from a long walk with him and he spent most of it in snow banks. No coat or boots required. Although the salt bothers him when it sticks to his paws. Might have to get boots for that. I'm not sure how he'll take it though...


----------



## MacDoc

-4 and we did not yet get much snow. Waiting on a real strong January thaw lasting oh say 8 weeks


----------



## SINC

+7 at the lunch hour and still climbing towards that high of 16.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a windchill of -20C. The foot of snow from last week, which was on top of the 2 1/2 feet of snow from earlier, is now rock solid. We will need some July temps to melt this snow, given that we should get about another 10-20 feet of snow between tomorrow and early June to go on top of it. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a windchill of -13C. A light snow is falling, and this is getting back to a more normal winter's day for us here in St.John's. We have a little over 4 months of winter left and so far, only three major storms have hit us since Nov.


----------



## rgray

A balmy -10 here this morning and no frozen pipes :clap: .

There has been a soft snowfall for the last 24 hours or so and being in the country everything is a pristine virginal white. At this temperature the snow has a nice (especially for shovelling) soft consistency. Except for tomorrow every day this week predicts snow and then Sunday it goes back to -30..... <sigh>.

To the person who posted the comment re heat tracing. Thanks. I had time to google the term a little and learned a lot about new materials... So much depends on knowing the correct terminology and I had never heard the expression 'heat tracing' before. A workable solution is in sight! Tah very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, rgray. A light snow is falling here as well. A few inches is predicted, and then the winds will pick up, and we shall be getting some ice pellets and sleet. That is when I hate to shovel. People think I am crazy trying to shovel a few inches of snow while it is snowing, but then they wonder why the few inches of snow, and inch of ice pellets and then sleet on top of this mess is so difficult to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-4 here this morning on the way up to 16. Nice for mid January.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C but it actually feels colder than when it was -13C. The dampness in the air makes it a raw cold. Still, the snow is not deep yet, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Bolor

One more night of bitter cold (-32) then moderating closer to normal for us


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> People think I am crazy trying to shovel a few inches of snow while it is snowing, but then they wonder why the few inches of snow, and inch of ice pellets and then sleet on top of this mess is so difficult to shovel.


I get that too! I figure sometimes 2 smaller jobs are better than one big one. Fresher snow is always easier to move. I don't actually shovel - I have one of those things the used to call a snow-float. I never actually lift the snow, just try to sculpt ramps so I always have some where to move it to (from the lane/walkways). _Zen and the Art of Snow Shovelling_!!!


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon at +4 in bright sunshine. Once again they are wrong on the high. No where near 16.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray, I have 9 different types of shovels, depending upon the kind of snow that has fallen, and two snow scoops. I push the snow with the scoops and then use a shovel or the snowblower to get it to where I want it to be in my front garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleet has been falling for the past few hours. One could go ice skating up and down our street.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +4C now that the overnight rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

-5 on the way to +11 today. Another nice one.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C on the way down to -4C and some wet snow. Typical for mid-January.


----------



## rodneyjb

-9, with the windchill -17 and light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with no wind, and it actually feels balmy compared to last week's -26C and 100km/h winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with wet snow gently falling.


----------



## MacDoc

-13 and wintry. Nice to see the sun for Obama. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Clear and a balmy -2 and another plus day or +6 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow today ........... more snow tomorrow and on into next week. Still, the winds are light today, so it is just light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Nice to see the sun for Obama." A nice thought, MacDoc. It could have been rotten weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C and still snowing. It is light, but if it keeps up all day/week, it shall start getting deep. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-10 on the way to +4 today, but then the party's over as we sink back down to -28 by Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has warmed up to -1C, but now it is snowing harder. We have about 10cm on the ground, but with no wind, there is no drifting. As well, the snow is not overly heavy, so the shoveling will not be difficult.


----------



## Bolor

A rather pleasant day today but back into the deep freeze for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and the snow has seemingly stopped. We had about 12cm fall today, but there was no wind and the snow was from the west, and thus, not wet. My dogs liked playing in the little piles of snow I made for them out back. Some ran around the piles and some ran through the piles, but a grand time was had by all.


----------



## SINC

-15 with high winds making it feel like -27. We will slowly sink to a high of -18 this afternoon.


----------



## rgray

-5 and a fine dust of snow. A little sun and it would be a lovely winter day.


----------



## The Doug

-4, breezy with light snow. Quite acceptable.

-10 tomorrow with 5 to 10 cms of snow in the afternoon, then much colder through the weekend (-18 or something).


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, same forecast for here except it is for today, with more snow and a bit warmer temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

This Saturday marks our "Four more months of Winter" date. May 24th is usually the last day we get snow, and it really starts to melt away. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

I'll let you know how the weather is as soon as the fog clears. 
I hope my car is still in the driveway... :lmao: I have never seen fog this thick for so many days on end!


----------



## Dr.G.

Dana, I love the thick fog we get here in St.John's. Comes March, we usually get a break from the constant snow every day or so with a week or so of fog. Then, around St.Patrick's Day, we get "Sheila's Brush". It usually comes in the form of sleet which falls for a few days, or snow. However, last year was quite severe. We got 83cm of snow in a 34 hour period.

Heather Rose, Canwest News Service
Published: Tuesday, March 18, 2008

"When Sheila took her brush to the last bit of snow clinging to heaven this week, she left it to Newfoundlanders to clean up her sweepings.

Sheila, according to Newfoundland folklore, is the wife of St. Patrick, and around mid-March, she gets in a bit of a spring-cleaning mood. 

The result, a heavy snowfall around St. Patrick's Day, is known in Newfoundland as Sheila's Brush.

Whatever the truth of the legend, she must have swept particularly well this week as almost 40 centimetres of snow fell Monday night in eastern Newfoundland, with another 20 to 40 cm expected Tuesday night, along with rain and ice pellets."


----------



## overkill

-2 but it feels colder outside.

A little bit of snow coming tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunshine, clear blue skies and -6C. Now, it is -4C with a blizzard outside. They say that they are just "snow squalls", but I can't see across the street and it is falling at about 3 inches an hour. Let us hope we get back to sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, 10 minutes ago it was a total whiteout outside, with blizzard-force winds. Now, all of a sudden, the sun is out again. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. We are back to blizzard conditions. Another inch or snow of snow has fallen since I last wrote ............. less than 1/2 hour ago. I can hardly see the tree just outside my window .............. which is about 10 feet from me. Wild weather outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Half an hour later ............ it must be sunshine. Yes, the sun is out again and the snow squalls have stopped. See you all at 11AM. I have to go out and shovel the half foot of snow that has fallen these past few hours. Luckily, it is light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a -23C windchill due to winds up to 85km/h out of the west. Westerly winds are constant and cold, but at least the snow has stopped. Now, all we have are whiteouts due to blowing and swirling snow. A good day to stay indoors. My dogs don't seem to mind playing out in the drifts, since they are so low to the ground and it is dry snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, -7C with a -17C windchill. The snow has finally stopped and it actually looks nice outside with all of the freshly fallen snow.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

MCB, I fear that we won't see fog here in St.John's until March.


----------



## Bolor

We are under a snowfall warning with 20 cms here and on the way. Temps dropping to -30 (windchill -39) tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, I can easily relate to your snowfall, but not your frigid temps. Good luck trying to shovel and stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-26 here and with the wind feels like -38. Bright and sunny though is the upside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with frigid temps like that, I can't imagine that the sun has much warmth to it when outside.


----------



## SINC

No, no warmth at all, but is is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

True. We have had a colder than normal winter here in St.John's, with more sun, which also means less overall snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but we have had only just over 130cm of snow so far this winter. That is about half of what we would normally have by this time of January. I am not complaining, but there has been colder than normal temps here in St. John's, less rain in January, more hail, less sleet, and a bit more sun. Strange weather indeed.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 3 but not for long.

Getting the drive cleaned of slush before the deep freeze tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that is pothole making sort of weather. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with a -21C windchill. Man, it is cold outside. Still, all the stars are out and the sky is quite clear.


----------



## MacDoc

-2 heading to -18 with wind.


----------



## SINC

-28 and feels like -34 tonight. Colder than a well digger's butt.


----------



## Sitting Bull

-29 here in Edmonton and -34 with the slight wind.
Don't stick that tongue on the railing 
I did that when I was a kid, Ouch! not funny.


----------



## MacDoc

-19 with the sun shining


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy -2C with snow/sleet/hail and some rain forecast for today and tomorrow. Then, we go back into the deep freeze with temps as low as -13C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Regina, Saskatchewan - Forecast - Environment Canada

-47C with the windchill in Regina. That is a cold I can't even imagine.


----------



## SINC

-32 on the back deck and a light breeze makes it feel like -36.


----------



## Guest

A "Balmy" 26 on the balcony this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Wet snow and hail at 0C. Sleet will soon follow.


----------



## Dr.G.

After an afternoon of wet snow, hail and sleet, it is now +3C and raining. However, we are going down to -8C overnight, and range from -8C to -13C into Wednesday. This is very cold for us, even in late January.


----------



## SINC

Gorgeous sunny afternoon but it is still -26 and feels like -34.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3.7C here on the other side of the pond.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

+4.2C here in St.John's. We are warmer than England .................


----------



## Dr.G.

+5.3C but it shall soon fall to -8C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still -24 and falling to near -30 again here tonight. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C with a -9C windchill. Going down to -8C overnight, which will be our high tomorrow. Four straight days of -13C lows is below normal for us. Still, these temps don't even come close to the bitterly cold temps out on the prairies. I truly wish those of you in these temps good luck in staying safe and warm.


----------



## SINC

-25 this morning but even that light wind out there makes it fell like -34. This is one long cold spell.


----------



## MacDoc

-14 but with the sun during the day and no wind it's very nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -16C windchill will be our high for the day. Lots of sunshine and blue skies this morning .............. which will be replaced by snow this afernoon and evening, and on into tomorrow. With our strong winds and cold temps, this snow will be blowing about but easy to shovel even if it drifts. Such is Life.


----------



## rgray

-15 going to -10. No snow either in the air or in the forecast. A minor dusting/drifting from yesterday that needs cleaning out. Like my Dad, who called it 'polishing', I like to go and clean up all the edges, remove the bumps, lumps and light drifting. This behaviour seems to dismay some of my neighbourhood buddies, but I contend that it makes work easier the next (and there will be a next  ) time. It also makes the passage of the scoop smoother and less jarring on arthritic wrists, elbows, etc. Some of my buds do the bare minimum each time and end up stuck in their own lane way sooner or later, which seems unacceptable to me. They trade a bunch of little jobs for one huge backbreaker. I prefer the little jobs - make snow shovelling into exercise. Doesn't kill. There have already been 4 snow shovelling/car pushing deaths in these parts this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It also makes the passage of the scoop smoother and less jarring on arthritic wrists, elbows, etc." rgray, I am glad to hear that someone else does this sort of proactive shoveling. My wife questions me when I go out to shovel in full sunshine. "I am getting ready for the next snow storm", I tell her .............. and she just shakes her head.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I prefer the little jobs - make snow shovelling into exercise. Doesn't kill." Yes, this is a reality of winter here in St.John's, rgray. I hate winter and hate snow shoveling, but I find shoveling good exercise. So, I, like you, would rather do it often and avoid a heart attack.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> My wife questions me when I go out to shovel in full sunshine. "I am getting ready for the next snow storm", I tell her .............. and she just shakes her head.


Sounds like she's been talking to my wife... 

I think it is also pretty cool (pun intended) to go out and do this kind of proactive work at night. I particularly enjoy it on a clear night with a big moon. I live in the country and like to listen to the sounds of the neighbourhood, to smell the wood smoke and to hear the coyotes yipping in the hills and bush around.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I particularly enjoy it on a clear night with a big moon. I live in the country and like to listen to the sounds of the neighbourhood, to smell the wood smoke and to hear the coyotes yipping in the hills and bush around." Me too, rgray. Of course, the smell of wood smoke is coming from my woodstove, and the only howling I hear are from my dachshunds playing in the backyard.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave! It's up to -23 now and with wind chill it only feels like -33!


----------



## danalicious

Beautiful day here! The sun is shining and the fog has lifted...still a bit on the cool side for BC, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## eMacMan

Still in the deep freeze here in SW AB. Temp was kissing -30°C earlier this AM, currently -22°C. 

Look out the window and at least 60% of the nearby furnaces are running.

Still it is nice & sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a -19C windchill. Lots of woodstoves, including mine, are going at full tilt. Snow clouds are starting to roll in to hide the sun.


----------



## MacDoc

- 9 - sun finally busted through :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a -20C windchill and now the sun is setting behind a bank of snow clouds coming in quickly from the west. This means cold snow, drifting snow, but light snow blowing all about.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -22C windchill. Horizontal snow is falling in the howling winds outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same temps ................ just more snow blowing every which way.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were to get a couple of inches of snow tonight, and then a couple of inches of snow tomorrow. Well, we have had about 4+ inches of snow since 9PM, and it is not even 10PM yet. Blowing snow is going every which way, with very strong winds. Still, I keep telling myself that the snow is light and not difficult to shovel comes tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-12 - sun felt good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it did, MacDoc. Now, the cold snow stings.


----------



## Dr.G.

On one side of my car, I have drifts over the tops of the tires. On the other side ............. nothing.


----------



## Guest

A picture paints a thousand words!....

Live control webcam!

Surfers Paradise Beach


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a -25C windchill. Sunny right now, but snow squalls are in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

-16C but -24C with the windchill in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overkill, I feel your pain. Still -13C with -26C windchills. The sun is out, but it has no warmth. This is way too cold for me.


----------



## SINC

-26 and no wind for a change on the way to a rather balmy high of -8 today.


----------



## rgray

-27 !!!

After 62+ years on this planet I think I am beginning to understand weathermen (er, weatherpersons, sorry). When a weather "specialist" (hah!) says it will be -21 for the next 2 nights, I used to think that the words meant it will be -21 for the next 2 nights... Silly me! With the wisdom of age I have come realise that this is a special language which when translated into honest everyday English means that it will be -30 (give or take) for the next 5-7 nights.... I used to think that the discrepancy was due to the fact that the weather jerk was either a vicious lying bastard or screamingly incompetent. Now I put it down to a difference in language. No wonder people get SADs....


----------



## SINC

I find it far less stressful to read about the weather in the Canadian edition of the Old Farmer's Almanac. I buy one every year and have since the 50s. When you consider the publication is over 200 years old and their predictions have an over 80% correct accuracy rating, I can read the month's forecast on the first and relax, knowing the weather for the rest of that month.

I leave the "accuweather" to the clowns who produce the daily weather show, most of which are franchises owned by the World Wrestling Entertainment folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just spent the last 20 minutes outside shoveling snow. Pushing snow would be more accurate, since it is too dry to actually shovel. It was like pushing mounds of sugar. Actually, it was good on the back, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I too find that the Canadian edition of the Old Farmer's Almanac is fairly accurate for this region. Because St.John's is so far out into the Atlantic Ocean, we get caught between the Gulf Stream and the Labrador Current for much of the year. However, in winter, when the wind is out of the west, it is cold here in St.John's. Southwesterly winds are warm and moist and northeasterly winds bring our massive snow storms. The Gulf Stream usually dictates from which direction our winds shall come, so I watch those patterns moreso than Environment Canada these days.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Sinc, I wish we had AccuWeather in Canada - we are stuck with the Environment Canada garbage that not only fails in forecasting weather a few days in advance, they usually can't get the current weather correct. The Weather Network does a better job, even though they rely on Environment Canada, because at least they are not reluctant to change or alter their prognostications.

For general weather trends, it's hard to beat the Farmer's Almanac. Plus, it is the source of important information, like what saint's feast day it is, or what the tides will be, etc. It used to be better when they had ads for trusses and other appliances, just like National Geographic was better before Africa had clothes.

As for today's weather, it's back into brass monkey territory in Hamilton, especially at the bayfront, where I am enjoying a hot cup of coffee before I have to go to school this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> ...
> 
> I leave the "accuweather" to the clowns who produce the daily weather show, most of which are franchises owned by the World Wrestling Entertainment folks.


Weather Canada has us down for a low of -12°C today. Which would of course explain the current temp -32°C. 

Never did see any of those double digit highs they promised all of last week on a daily basis.

EDIT: If they are going to post a current temp of -32°C AND a "Wind Warning", they really should post a; *"Really, Really, Really, Extremely Severe Wind CHILL Warning"*


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -24C with the windchill, which is very cold for St.John's. We could near -30C tonight, but it all depends upon the winds. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a -26C windchill. This is getting into the bitterly cold temp range for St.John's.


----------



## overkill

-13C right now, but add the chill and we have -21C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a windchill of -25C ............. going down to -13C with a windchill of -29C when the winds pick up again this morning. Full sunshine, blue skies ............. a beautiful day to be inside.


----------



## rgray

About -14 forecast to go to -7, bright sky, snow crisp and white, no wind to speak of. Mist from the waterfall hangs in a horizontal line about half way up the trees on the far shore. All in all, lovely winter day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a poetic moment, rgray. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC

Positively balmy at -10 and going for a high of -2 today which should see melting in the sunny spots.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with lots of sunshine ............ and a -23C windchill. I should not complain, however. A huge storm is headed our way for Thursday, with temps ranging from -8C to +2C. This will mean lots of wet, heavy snow. We shall see.


----------



## danalicious

Not bad here - except for the snow. It's 0c, and the snow is mostly powder. Should make for a fun drive into the city today.
Can't wait for the sideshow on the highway - I expect it will be like last time - numerous cars in the ditches, some spun out, others merely abandoned :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Drive carefully, Dana, and arrive alive. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## danalicious

Dr.G. said:


> Drive carefully, Dana, and arrive alive. Paix, mon ami.


Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage.


----------



## MacDoc

Strong sun feels terrific -6 tho.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and a pleasant -2. No melting without the sun though.


----------



## MacDoc

Bleh - more winter.....20 cm hitting the GTA -6 and getting grey


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a -23C windchill. Lots of stars overhead.


----------



## rgray

MacDoc said:


> Bleh - more winter.....20 cm hitting the GTA -6 and getting grey


Time to call in the army....


----------



## EvanPitts

It was a much better day today than yesterday - sunnier and a bit warmer, and not as much wind. I also notice that it is still fairly light outside, the days are getting longer (though you could have fooled me this morning when it was pretty dark on the way to school...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -12C with a -23C windchill. And still lots of stars overhead. Like EP, it seems to be a bit lighter at around 5PM.


----------



## SINC

We made if above zero for the first time in months at +1 today. Yahoo!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Time to call in the army.... " Good one, rgray. 

YouTube - Snow In Toronto!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada predicts that we shall get 20cm of snow on Thursday. My neighbor, who has her own meteorology company for the off-shore oil rigs says that we could experience a "snow bomb", which is when the low sits right over St.John's and keeps pumping in snow. The last one we had a couple of years ago dumped 83cm of snow in 30 hours. This time, the winds will be even strong than the last snow bomb. We shall see.


----------



## overkill

No snow as of yet off the lake, looks like they have pushed it back until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

PacMan cometh










-5


----------



## overkill

MacDoc said:


> PacMan cometh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -5


ugh......


----------



## MacDoc

Might just be sliding by to the south :clap: -5 and light snow.

Weather Toronto ON Radar Loops - Toronto Ontario NEXRAD Radar Loops


----------



## rgray

A balmy -11, alleged to be going to -7. A light dust of snow on the wind - the first of the forecast ±20 cms......... Still dark out.

And the first snow plow of the day rattles by....


----------



## SINC

Feels like spring out there at -3 on the way to -1 so not much movement today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -20C windchill. Very sunny and quiet outside -- the calm before the storm. Our storm has been forecast to being 10cm of snow and an inch of sleet ............ or 40+cm of snow and strong winds. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

And now it begins...


> SNOWFALL WARNING: Brockville - Leeds and GrenvilleIssued at 6:00 AM EST WEDNESDAY 28 JANUARY 2009
> WINTER STORM BRINGING 15 TO 25 CM OF SNOW.
> A DEEPENING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM FROM TEXAS HAS REACHED NORTHEASTERN KENTUCKY EARLY THIS MORNING. THIS LOW IS INTENSIFYING INTO A WINTER STORM AS IT MOVES NORTHEAST ACROSS CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA INTO NEW YORK STATE JUST EAST OF LAKE ONTARIO BY THIS EVENING. LIGHT SNOW IN ADVANCE OF THIS STORM HAS MOVED INTO SOUTHERN ONTARIO OVERNIGHT. RADAR OVER THE STATES JUST SOUTH OF THE BORDER SHOWS AN EXPANDING AREA OF HEAVY SNOW WHICH WILL MOVE INTO SOUTHERN ONTARIO THIS MORNING THEN INTO EASTERN ONTARIO BY THIS AFTERNOON. IT NOW APPEARS THAT HEAVIER SNOW FROM THIS STORM WILL AFFECT A LARGE PART OF SOUTHERN ONTARIO SOUTHEAST OF A LINE FROM LAKE ST CLAIR TO LAKE SIMCOE TO THE PETAWAWA AREA. SNOWFALL AMOUNTS NEAR 15 CM ARE EXPECTED BY THIS EVENING OVER AREAS FROM KITCHENER SOUTHWEST ACROSS LONDON TO WINDSOR. 15 TO 20 CM OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED IN THE GOLDEN HORSESHOE INTO NIAGARA THEN NORTHEAST ACROSS PETERBOROUGH TO RENFREW. 20 TO 25 CM POSSIBLY UP TO 30 CM OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED IN EASTERN ONTARIO INCLUDING THE NATIONAL CAPITAL REGION INTO THE ST LAWRENCE VALLEY. A CLAP OR TWO OF THUNDER ALONG WITH A BURST OF HEAVY SNOW IS ALSO QUITE POSSIBLE ESPECIALLY NEAR THE LOWER GREAT LAKES INTO THE ST LAWRENCE VALLEY. SNOWFALL RATES MAY OCCASIONALLY REACH 2 TO 3 CENTIMETRES PER HOUR. THE SNOW WILL END OVER SOUTHWESTERN ONTARIO BY THIS EVENING BUT CONTINUE OVER EASTERN SECTIONS WELL INTO TONIGHT BEFORE THE INTENSIFYING WINTER STORM RACES ACROSS SOUTHERN QUEBEC AND NEW ENGLAND INTO THE MARITIMES. DRIVING CONDITIONS WILL QUICKLY DETERIORATE AND BECOME HAZARDOUS AS THE HEAVIER SNOW MOVES IN AND STARTS TO ACCUMULATE. VISIBILITY WILL AT TIMES BE REDUCED TO A COUPLE HUNDRED METRES OR LESS IN AREAS OF HEAVY SNOW..MAKING TRAVEL VERY DIFFICULT. MOTORISTS SHOULD ALTER TRAVEL PLANS ACCORDINGLY.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! Even on my tiny radar map of Canada, that is one big mother of a system. Hope you guys weather the storm all right down that way.


----------



## The Doug

Should have slightly less accumulation where I live, however in MTL... tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## overkill

Been coming down all morning, drive into work was not too bad. They expect another 10cms by the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I find Environment Canada's radar is more accurate than there forecasts ......... along with just looking outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, -6C with a -16C windchill. The storm slowly approaches us here in St.John's as we clear away snow to make room for all of the new snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to -5 and the wind is howling making it very uncomfortable outside over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4.5C as the sun is starting to set at 4PM. This should cool things off once again to our forecast -7C. Nice to see the sun as we prepare for the snow.


----------



## rgray

20-25cms of snow! And today's the day my son has his dentist appointment out here! I have to meet the bus in Smith Falls. The road was getting nasty by time we were returning from SF... We followed a snow plough so it was slow - at times blowing snow completely obliterated the truck. 

Next I get to take him back to Ottawa.... Ottawa, where I have to go - he can't stay over 'cause he has a dog.... So.....

Part of the reason for semi-retirement was so I could just pass on driving when things got gnarly.

Kids. The gift that keeps on giving!   :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kids. The gift that keeps on giving!" True, rgray .......... as well as "Winter, the season that never seems to end." Good luck with your driving in these conditions.


----------



## MacDoc

Snowin and blowin....good day to stay home..-6 and snow


----------



## eMacMan

Thermometer accidentally stumbled into positive territory, winds have dropped. All in all a pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, MacDoc. Better days are coming.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning and we're going to try and put a plus sign in front of that same 5 today.


----------



## rgray

-11, threatening -5. Supposed to be cloudy but to dark to tell yet. Snow seems done at about 25cm although light snow is forecast for later. Apparently today is a snow shovelling day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am right behind you, rgray, with my snow shovels. We have about 15cm down, with another 10cm to go before the sleet comes and makes it really heavy. So, as you say, better to get out a few times and do some shoveling, than to come out once and try to do it all at that one time. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is actually getting harder. All of the sleet that was forecast for about now is coming as snow. At least 25cm of snow has fallen as I have been out to shovel twice and you would never know that I did anything at all ............. until you look at the drifts against the car in my neighbor's driveway.


----------



## SINC

We've risen a degree to -4 but the forecast is now changed to a high of +7. We got a half inch os so of fresh snow overnight which nicely covered the dirty brown mess that was created yesterday by the thaw. Won't last long today though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Howling winds and heavy snow. Luckily, the public schools are closed today.


----------



## SINC

It rained for over two hours yesterday. And it rained heavy. Thank goodness it did not freeze or the roads would have been terrible. The sidewalks in our neighbourhood though are like skating rinks. Currently +6 and staying there for the day. Weird weather indeed.


----------



## rgray

-9 going to -4.... cloudy and light snow forecast...


----------



## Sitting Bull

Rained heavy here for most of the afternoon yesterday. When to Home Depot last night around 8pm and still sprinkling. The weather guy on the 6pm news said we had gotten 5-6 mm of rain so far and might take a run at a record of 9.6mm.
Any way right now at 5 am it is +6 with a high of +8.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. It is far quieter today than it was yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Forecast is revised to a high of +8 and currently +4. Nice indeed for January.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a wet snow falling. Lots of snow is forecast for Saturday night and into Sunday, but for now, it is a quiet snowfall.


----------



## SINC

90 kph winds howled most of the night and have now calmed. Currently -4 on the way to 0 for a high today.


----------



## rgray

-18 going all the way up to -15 ( XX) ), bright and no snow... Just the 4-5cms from yesterday to clear out....


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just after 10AM. Heavy snow is forecast for tonight, on through to Monday morning. Winds of over 100km/h will blow this wet snow all over the place. The forecast is for 15-25cm of snow, but Environment Canada is adding a caveat to their forecast that it could be much worse. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This time I am rooting for the Environment Canada forecast for St.John's, since they predict 15-25cm of snow overnight and into Sunday night. Other weather forecasts are stating 30-50cm of snow by Monday morning. Everyone is predicting 90+km/h winds, so it is going to be a long day Sunday for shoveling out throughout the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morning with bright blue skies and -4, but the wind continues to howl making the feels like temp out there at about -15.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morning with bright blue skies and -4, but the wind continues to howl making the feels-like temp out there at about -15.


----------



## rgray

still -10, no wind, cloudy.. but snow shovelling, both retro- and pro- active, is done. Yesterday's 10+ cms is put away and space, ramps, etc. are tinkered supposedly to facilitate the removal of the inevitable future snow... Another beer, an' it'll be nap time!


----------



## Dr.G.

I am glad someone believes in "proactive shoveling", rgray. I was out shoveling parts of the front driveway to make room for the new snow. My neighbors think that I am crazy, but comes tomorrow, especially if we get 50cm of snow, where I have shoveled out in the front garden can now be filled in with snow that I either push with the snow scoop, or use the snow blower to put it further into the front garden. It looks like trench warfare, with the dugout up to my chest. Still, it is a great spot for the dogs to go out into when the wind is howling above them and they are in the trench.

Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another glorious sunny morning at -9 and a high of -2 this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow plus 3 and bright sunshine ..more please :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Then snow has died down to flurries, but the winds have picked up to over 100km/h. I have to take out the snow blower and take my chances. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

-8 and we're headed to +2 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with some sunshine. It makes all of our snow look so very white, and very deep.


----------



## SINC

-10 and headed north to +7 today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C headed to +4C with some rain. Strange day for Feb.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C now with some snow. Typical day for Feb. Strange.


----------



## mrjimmy

Blustery, cold and snowing. Yesterday you could almost believe spring was close. 

Today? 

Fuhgetaboutit.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling. I am actually glad for this weather, in that it gives my shovels, snow blower and back a rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +9C at nearly 9AM here in St.John's, with a light drizzle this morning. The temps will be falling, with 15-25cm of snow forecast for tomorrow. However, for today, it feels like Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

With the sun getting low on the horizon, it is now back down to +3C. Still, it was a springlike afternoon, with lots of snow melting. Tomorrow's snow will replace all that was lost today, but we might now add too much more than what we lost. All in all, it is a draw.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning on the way to a high of +7 and another beautiful day. It almost feels like spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow, ice pellets, sleet and some rain forecast for today. Still feels like Winter to me.


----------



## rgray

Winter here too! -20 going up to -13! OTOH, plus temps are 'predicted' for the weekend, but with rain and wet snow to be followed by negative double digits next week... Oh joy!


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, rgray. Bad year for potholes here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

England has requested that since Newfoundland was their first colony, that we "return the favor" and send people to London to shovel snow. We have to bring our own shovels, however.

"Trudging around snowy London, it was impossible to escape another thought: Surely what's true of the weather is true of other kinds of unexpected change, too. People who no longer remember slow economic growth, for example, might not be able to cope with negative growth, let alone a severe recession. In London, it hasn't snowed much for 18 years, so no one owns a snow shovel -- and if they do, they don't know how to use it. In the United States, the economy hasn't really collapsed since 1929, so no one knows how to save string and tinfoil -- and if they did, they wouldn't know what to do with them. A whole set of skills, from cooking with leftovers to recycling bottles (not because it's green, but because it's thrifty) has been lost during two generations of prosperity, in much the same way the British have forgotten how to drive their cars through slush."

Anne Applebaum - Snow and Recession: Relearning How to Weather a Storm - washingtonpost.com


----------



## imactheknife

Ouch!


----------



## MacDoc

Wow and I was whining about -19 in the sun. Had to use the scraper on the INSIDE of the windshield this morning


----------



## imactheknife

I think I will have the same fun this morning...had to scrape the inside a few days ago! what gives?



MacDoc said:


> Wow and I was whining about -19 in the sun. Had to use the scraper on the INSIDE of the windshield this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with light flurries falling. However, more snow awaits us as it creeps closer to us. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Bolor

-35 at 7:30 AM. Going to a high of -11 today. I think we have finally broken the back of the deep freeze but we are going to pay with more snow. Oh well, that's the way the snow flies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, that is cold, Bolor. Very cold weather here means no snow. Milder temps, like our current -1C, means snow/ice pellets and sleet. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

+1 over the noon hour and we're trying to sneak up to +5 by afternoon's end.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a freezing rain falling. Was able to clear away the few inches of snow/ice pellets before the rain came.


----------



## KC4

+10 and sunny! Yeah, Alberta skies!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light drizzle, going down to -9C. Going to be a great deal of ice on the roads tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, this song is for you .............

YouTube - Alberta Bound: A Tribute to Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## SINC

-8 on the way to -4 today. Decent enough for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -15C windchill and light snow falling. This too is typical for early Feb.


----------



## KC4

- 3 and threatening to snow. Chinook is movin' on out. 

Thanks for the tune Dr. G!


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks for the tune Dr. G!" No problem, KC4. My wife is from Calgary.


----------



## KC4

- 3 and threatening to snow! Chinook movin' on out!

Thanks for the tune Dr. G!


----------



## KC4

Aarrgg,,,,I'm already repeating myself this morning - hate when that happens.
sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C at just before 10PM, with a windchill of -18C. Going down to -13C with a windchill of -25C (or colder) is in store. We had a few inches of cold, dry snow this evening.


----------



## SINC

-3 on the way to -8 tonight, then colder as the week progresses.


----------



## MacDoc

Zero and birdless.


----------



## rgray

-8 tonight, going to +1 tomorrow with storm warning for freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a -21C windchill and a light snow that is like dandruff. It is going to get even colder overnight.


----------



## rgray

-10 now, going to +6 with ice pellets, freezing rain and rain on the way. There is a weather watch for this area.... Oh joy!


----------



## mrjimmy

Well above zero and rain for the next couple of days. 

"THANK YOU!" I cry out to the cosmos.

This will hopefully rid us of the grey brown glaciers we've collected this winter. Also, all the salt will swirl down the drain only to deaden our lake just a little bit more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, -12C with a -24C windchill. This is extreme for St.John's, even in Feb. Still, seeing the sun is nice.


----------



## overkill

Rain showers and sitting just above 0 right now.


----------



## SINC

-10 with a cool breeze and we'll struggle to -3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C and a -23C windchill as the winds pick up from the west. That means cold and dry air ............ and thus, no snow. For that, I am grateful, as well as all of the blue skies and sunshine. Actually, it's a nice day to stay indoors by the woodstove.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -14C with a windchill of -27C which will be one of the coldest nights of the year. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful afternoon with bright sun and melting in its warmth at -2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we had the sun, but not the warmth. I guess Spring is coming for you folks out west as we freeze in Canada's far east. Bon chance, mon ami. Kudos.


----------



## MacGenius24

NEVER TRUST DASHBOARD!

It told me this morning that the high would be +18! 

Last time I use that widget!


----------



## rgray

MacGenius24 said:


> NEVER TRUST DASHBOARD!
> 
> It told me this morning that the high would be +18!
> 
> Last time I use that widget!


What widget are you using? The one that comes from Apple (prol'y pre-loaded) is junk by which I mean grossly inaccurate for Canada. The one from the Weather Network is not bad (and their iPhone app is excellent.

The best weather widget IMHO comes from here. It directly uses EnviroCan info, and the guy also has (look down the page) a cool weather radar widget so you can be your own weatherman


----------



## MacGenius24

rgray said:


> What widget are you using? The one that comes from Apple (prol'y pre-loaded) is junk by which I mean grossly inaccurate for Canada. The one from the Weather Network is not bad (and their iPhone app is excellent.
> 
> The best weather widget IMHO comes from here. It directly uses EnviroCan info, and the guy also has (look down the page) a cool weather radar widget so you can be your own weatherman



Thanks! I knew something was up with that widget!


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to -15 and will only climb back to -10 today.


----------



## rgray




----------



## rgray

+4 going to +9 or +10 depending on who you believe. Leaden skies confirm the forecast for rain. Pain or no rain the temperature is a welcome change, even if it will be only short lived.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny and very cold morning. -9C with a -20C windchill. Wet snow is forecast for the next few days, so the deep freeze we shall be in shall be gone for at least the next few days. Still, it is nice to see the sun.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped another 5 degrees to -20 and the light wind is very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have reached our day's high with a -5C and a -17C windchill. Still, the air is fresh, the sun is out and the skies are blue and there was a beautiful full moon last night. So, all in all, it has been a cold but grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight's rain should wash away the last of TO's snow. Lucky you.


----------



## MacDoc

Very warm - looks and feels like spring. Still plus 7 and melting right crazy.
Kid scootered to school :clap:


----------



## rgray

+6 now, +6 tomorrow morning. Rain in between. -12 tomorrow night....


----------



## MacDoc

Actually up a degree to 8 but.....



> *GTA warned of heavy rain, fierce winds*
> 
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> P Feb.11, 2009.
> 
> Sunny Freeman
> Staff Reporter
> 
> Drivers in the GTA are experiencing another messy winter commute — but it's because of heavy rain, wet pavement and fog, instead of snow for a change.
> 
> Tonight and tomorrow morning, Torontonians will be exchanging their shovels and de-icers for umbrellas and rain boots.
> 
> A February thaw over the last six days has melted nearly all of the winter's snow, prompting Environment Canada to issue a wind and rainfall warning.
> 
> By mid-tomorrow morning, winds with gusts of more than 60 km/h will pass through the GTA and nearly 25 millimetres of rain is expected to fall over a 24-hour span ending tomorrow afternoon, said Environment Canada senior climatologist David Phillips.
> 
> This amount of rain wouldn't warrant a warning during the summer months, he said, but combined with a saturated snow pack, still frozen ground and record high temperatures, it could create flooding and other hazardous conditions.
> 
> " The problem is the ground is frozen and 25 millimetres of water plus the snow pack mean the snow disappears rapidly and the runoff is not percolating in the ground. Standing water and puddles are running into rivers and creeks...and there's the possibility of flooding," Phillips said.
> 
> The Toronto and Region Conservation Authority has issued a flood advisory, citing dangerous conditions near rivers and streams and the possibility of street flooding.


TheStar.com | GTA | GTA warned of heavy rain, fierce winds


----------



## kps

My eyeballs are still sore from the strain of driving over 300km in the fog and rain today. XX)


----------



## SINC

-16 this morning on the way to a high of only -8 today, but sunny.


----------



## rgray

+4 on the porch this morning. Grey, damp and a bit foggy. The malignant incompetent lying bastard weatherman says it will go to -11 by tonight. Of course, because this is a negative event he will be right. The sheen of wetness on everything will turn to a sheen of ice....


----------



## The Doug

About 3 degrees at the moment. Heavy rainfall warning in effect since yesterday - since then (and up to tonight) a total of 30mm is expected. Still pouring like the dickens outside, but it seems to ease off now and then.

There's nothing I hate more than big rain in Winter. I've already been outside with a flashlight checking around the house; no problems spotted and the basement is dry. Well and good. Glad I've been keeping the roof clear since December - with all that rain it's just about bare now.

Should change over to a bit of wet snow this evening, then it'll clear overnight, and the temperature will drop to about -13.


----------



## mrjimmy

Gusty winds and pouring rain. Normally reviled but in this case it's washing away the mountains of ice and salt. Bring it on!


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and sunny ............ but it shall give way to all of the rain you folks have been getting. Sadly, it will come in the form of snow/freezing rain ............. and keep coming until at least Monday. Thus, we should enjoy the sunshine this morning, since it will be the last few moments of calm until next week. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

mrjimmy said:


> Gusty winds and pouring rain. Normally reviled but in this case it's washing away the mountains of ice and salt. Bring it on!


You don't have to shovel rain.... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"You don't have to shovel rain...." Very true. What I hate is when it snows, rains, snows again and then freezes.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 4 and blowing like mad but I think a nasty bit of freeze enroute turning it all into a skating rink


----------



## Dr.G.

Periods of snow with the risk of freezing rain. Snowfall amount 20 cm. Wind becoming east 40 km/h gusting to 70 this evening. Temperature steady near minus 1.

Sadly, this forecast is typical for St.John's, and will be the type of forecast for the next couple of month ........... at least. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amen, brother Sinc. Amen. My friend in London, ON tells me that once the rain clears out today, Spring is coming to the GTA. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is one big storm headed our way. 20cm might be an understatement in the forecast. We shall see.

Atlantic - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

You're not alone with that storm Dr. G., my desktop EC radar shows one long line of storms all the way from Winnipeg to your back door:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the sun is shining at the moment and it is 0C. However, that mass of yellow is a big storm with lots of snow and wind associated with it. I have stocked up and even brought some snow shovels into the house just in case the doors get drifted in and I have to climb out a window. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

SINC, we've been getting showers of and on all day from that here in the Gulag. My daughter reports from Fredericton that it has been raining for 24 hours, enough to cancel school-buses. Following this lot will be a cold snap to about -10....


----------



## Dr.G.

"My daughter reports from Fredericton that it has been raining for 24 hours, enough to cancel school-buses.: Poor kids ................. they had to walk home from school in the pouring rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

About a half hour of freezing rain has given way to snow. The monster is at the gates ................ 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Sitting Bull

good day all,
-18 this morning, with a sunny high of -16


----------



## rgray

-11, s'pos'd to go to -4... Back to winter tho' not so bad for February. No snow forecast, but I just heard the salt truck go by so I guess yesterday's rain is now ice. Driving could get interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

I dread the thought of going outside to shovel. We had about 15cm of snow, but that was covered by about a half and inch of sleet. Very foggy outside now, which means it is warming up a bit ....... currently +1C. Yuk ...............


----------



## SINC

Winter has returned at -23 this morning and a high of only -15 today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Much colder this morning in TO but way less snow. Much easier to walk, drive, park etc. I don't mind winter if getting from point a to b doesn't involve a major struggle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I would shudder to think of what this mess outside would be like if the temps fell to that degree. It is currently +2C and the fog is lifting. Still, all the wet snow is out there in the driveway mocking me to dare and try to clear it away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-20 and not much to look forward to today with a high of -17.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowing and -1C with a windchill of -10C. This is a typical day for mid-Feb. here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

-6 but sun feels good. Loss of snow a big boost and longer light.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, by next week, you folks will be golfing. Yet another winter shall have passed the GTA. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -17C windchill. Good night for the woodstove, some red wine, my wife next to me with candlelight ......................... Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## imobile

Dr.G. said:


> -7C with a -17C windchill. Good night for the woodstove, some red wine, my wife next to me with candlelight ......................... Happy Valentine's Day.



6C at 1800

Looking out my window yesterday. Friday 13th! !


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -7C at midnight. Lots of stars overhead and a quiet in the air. Sleep well, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C on a quiet Sunday morning. Snow is on the way, but for now, all is still.


----------



## rgray

-10 going to -3, brilliant sunshine - a nice day for February.... No snow until Wed so they say.


----------



## SINC

-24 and thankfully calm as we try to hit -13 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow is falling right now. Further west from us there are forecasts of over 40cm of snow just today. Hopefully, it will stay to the west and not sit over us. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Zero and sunny :clap: feels springlike....yippie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow has been falling all day .............. six inches and counting. More snow off and on is forecast until Wednesday, then we get hit with a major storm (i.e., 40+cm). We shall see.


----------



## imobile

*Closing in on a cold 8C*



Dr.G. said:


> A light snow has been falling all day .............. six inches and counting. More snow off and on is forecast until Wednesday, then we get hit with a major storm (i.e., 40+cm). We shall see.


And snow where it should be eh?

Pics snapped from my humble abode around 1145 PST.
( sure wish all wires were underground!)


----------



## SINC

I tried to take a picture of our rear deck, but the shutter froze.


----------



## Dr.G.

After about 7 inches of snow, we got about 1/2 inch of freezing drizzle ........... which gave way to about 1/2 inch of hail ................ which is now over ................ and it started snowing once again. Should be fun trying to clear the driveway tomorrow morning. Still, it is only -1C, so it is not bitterly cold.


----------



## SINC

-24 and we're going to halve that to get to -12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and cloudy. Flurries off and on today, with a major storm coming Wednesday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a massive storm, about the size of the province of Ontario, just south of Nova Scotia. It is building in intensity and by tomorrow night will be just off of the coast here in NL ............. and then it will come ashore. My neighbor, who is a meteorologist for the off shore oil industry, is telling me to predict about 5-20cm of wet snow tomorrow night, and 25-50cm more snow all day Wed. If the system does not move out to sea, but stays over us here in eastern NL, we may see another 25-50cm of snow on Thursday. That is a possibility of 120cm of snow in less than 48 hours ................ all whipped around by 100+km/h winds. We are in for it now. 

Everyone has been saying how "little" snow we have gotten this winter so far -- just under 7 feet. This might add to this amount "a bit". We shall see.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

Seems it is too far out in the Atlantic to be picked up by EC radar as you can see below:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, all the more reason for the oil industry to bypass EC. Still, the IR image I posted is from the EC website. Their forecasts have really been off these past few years when it comes to predicting the amount of snow for us here in St.John's. It might be an "Oops" for them, but the difference between 20cm of wet snow and 120cm of wet snow, drifting up with 100+km/h winds from the northeast (i.e., directly off of the Atlantic Ocean) can mean a difference of life or death. We shall see.

Having a snowblower and chest high snow drifts is just about useless.


----------



## imobile

*Check out EarthBrowser*



SINC said:


> Seems it is too far out in the Atlantic to be picked up by EC radar as you can see below:



G'day fellas!
Check out this near real time image!


----------



## SINC

Still nothing on EC web site. Could this miss NL? I sure hope so.


----------



## imobile

*Check out this 'cool' site!*



SINC said:


> Still nothing on EC web site. Could this miss NL? I sure hope so.


This is worth a look ~

Marine Weather : Weather Underground


----------



## ryerman

the weather is unpredictable! and i blame sniffles on it!


----------



## SINC

Well, I'm gonna call bullsh!t. I don't think there is any big storm out there or EC would surely pick it up on their radar. And if there really is one, it is way too far east to be any threat to NL or anywhere else along the coast. Some days weather forecasters make me nuts.


----------



## rgray

=10 going to -1. Clear sky tho' it is still dark, it is forecast to be bright. We've had a few decent days in a row now! The next three days show precipitation and + temps for high. Total maybe 20 cms over the 3 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's and vicinity
5:17 AM NST Tuesday 17 February 2009
Winter storm warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued by Environment Canada

15 to 25 centimetres of snow combined strong northerly winds gusting to 100 km/h and near-zero visibilities in blowing snow can be expected by Wednesday.
_________________________________________________________

It's still there ............. and we still have Wednesday's snow to contend with. We shall see.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

"Some days weather forecasters make me nuts. " I feel the same way about drifting snow.


----------



## rgray

The sun has cleared the bush and is promising a nice bright day - nice 'cause I have running around to do. Weather the next few days looks ugly - the afore-mentioned precip and temps around the freezing mark....  Mkes for slippery times and nasty shovelling. 

Ah well, Groundhog day has come and gone and he Daytona 500 ran last sunday - sure signs that spring will be here soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I'm back .............."

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

A cool start to the day at -22 on the way to -10.

As for "I'm back", there is still no glimpse of this storm on my EC radar. There is one hell of a lot of Atlantic in that radar sweep so it would appear the storm is so far, no threat to any land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it is just outside of those circles. Use the satellite images. This is starting to look like a hurricane of snow.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## imobile

*Here's one....*



Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, it is just outside of those circles. Use the satellite images. This is starting to look like a hurricane of snow.
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg



Have a 'gander' at this!


----------



## Dr.G.

imobile, don't have to look at the picture .......... I merely have to look out the window. It has already started to snow here in St.John's. The eye of that snow hurricane is due east of us. It is going to travel a bit further north, and then slam into us from the northeast. These are the storms that are called "weather bombs". If the remain stationary over eastern NL, then it keeps pumping in more and more snow with moisture off of the ocean. Last year, we had an 83cm storm that lasted 30 hours. I am not sure what this storm will bring, but I am prepared.


----------



## imobile

*Meanwhile on the other coast...*



Dr.G. said:


> imobile, don't have to look at the picture .......... I merely have to look out the window. It has already started to snow here in St.John's. The eye of that snow hurricane is due east of us. It is going to travel a bit further north, and then slam into us from the northeast. These are the storms that are called "weather bombs". If the remain stationary over eastern NL, then it keeps pumping in more and more snow with moisture off of the ocean. Last year, we had an 83cm storm that lasted 30 hours. I am not sure what this storm will bring, but I am prepared.


Sorry to hear that Dr G ~
On the Left coast the daffa dills are a poppin, the early rhodos are out!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, imobile, we heard of these blooms. My sister-in-law lives in Victoria, BC. She wanted us to come out, but we could never afford a home there that is the size of the home we have here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-13 and bright sunshine over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and a light snow falling. The calm before the storm.


----------



## imobile

*Opportunity to enhance my property value?*



Dr.G. said:


> Yes, imobile, we heard of these blooms. My sister-in-law lives in Victoria, BC. She wanted us to come out, but we could never afford a home there that is the size of the home we have here in St.John's.


 I guess Life is really all about 'choices' ...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I guess Life is really all about 'choices' ... " Very true. My wife and I were in Victoria back in May, and what we saw that was similar to the size of our home here in St.John's was way out of our "snack bracket". Great weather there ............ rotten weather here. Still, this is where our jobs are currently, so we shall stay until we retire.


----------



## MacDoc

Zero most of the day - feeling like early spring :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The wolves are at the door. 

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

Finally, a tiny blip on EC radar to the east of St. John's:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some "blip" Don. Sadly, the radar station for eastern NL is located in Halifax. 

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Really starting to show up on the radar now. We are being told that the strong winds of 100+km/h is what will cause the most problems ...................... although 35+cm of wet snow can't help matters any. We have been warned to stay off of the roads in that whiteout conditions will last from dawn to dusk. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Well, the storm did show up on the radar and it looks like NL and especially St. John's took a direct hit. Hope all is well Dr. G.

-18 this morning and we will try to hit our normal high for this time of year at +4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. The problem with this storm are the winds, gusting over 100km/h.


----------



## CubaMark

The CBC's Melanie Nagy reports from Eastern Newfoundland...


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, Mark. I was out in that storm with my snow blower. The wind will cut you in two if the ice pellets don't blind you. Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny and bright morning at -6 on the way to -2 this afternoon. We should see a light melt today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and a mix of freezing rain and hail. At least it is keeping some of the snow from blowing with winds gusting up to 110km/h.


----------



## The Doug

Snowfall warning in effect; up to 20 cms are expected by tomorrow evening. Not sure why there's a warning, we've had this amount of snow accumulate before without a warning being called. Anyway, a-shoveling-I-will-be this weekend I guess. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Join the "fun", Doug. Currently, the snow has stopped and hail is battering the side of the house like a sandstorm. The winds are fierce.


----------



## Dr.G.

If any of you have ever stood on a local platform in the New York Subway system, hearing an express train approach the platform and zoom on by, then you know the sound that I am hearing outside my window right now. Every 30 seconds or so, a roaring gust of wind blows past my window. Of course, on the back of the house, it seems as if someone is pouding the walls. The freezing rain which is turning to ice on the trees can't help the situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night. We only got about another 10cm of snow, and the sleet and ice pellets kept down much the 20+cm of snow that fell yesterday morning and afternoon. But the winds!!!!!!!!!!!! Windows were blown in and parts of a roof on small and large building were torn off. The winds are still strong this morning, but are only gusting to 60km/h. More snow and sleet is forecast for tonight and tomorrow, so today is clean up day.


----------



## SINC

-15 with a high of -6 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a windchill of -13C. Gusting winds out of the northeast, right off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up a bit to -10 with a high of -3 today. The forecast is calling for a big dump of snow Sunday through Tuesday.


----------



## iLabmAn

I hate the snow.

I hate the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hate the snow.

I hate the cold. "

Amen, brother. We had about 6 inches of windblown snow overnight, and now we are getting freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light rain falling. Had to shovel and snowblow this mess. In places, there were only a few inches of snow, in other places, two feet of snow drifted up. Luckily, there were not strong winds. I ache all over .................


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and the rain has stopped and the fog is rolling in. Strange to do snow shoveling in the fog, with the fog horns from the St.John's Harbor hooting their eerie warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. I was out shoveling in the freezing rain, drizzle and fog this morning and early afternoon. Now that my son is going out to do the back deck, the sun came out and it it +5.5C. We have not seen the sun in over a week. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine as we approach the noon hour at -8 on the way to -4 by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife has always longed for the sunshine of Edmonton and Calgary during the days/weeks/months of no real sun here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It's -8 this morning and with a forecast high of -7 today, you might say we're going nowhere. A heavy snowfall is expected to begin this afternoon and continue through Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny today here in St.John's. We too are getting snow tonight and into Thursday. However, with only about 4 inches a day, it won't be too heavy to clear away each day. It's when we get 2-4 inches of wet snow an hour that I feel like moving.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C, but the snow clouds have rolled in as the onset of our snowstorm tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Glorious sunshine at the noon hour and we've reached our high of -6, but it's all downhill from here as the snow is to arrive later tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, sun in the winter feels so very good. We are under a blowing snow warning, which means about 4-6 inches of dry snow blown about by very high winds. This will start by early tomorrow morning, so maybe the children will get another snow day. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

My snowy slumbering lawn keeps drooling all over my clean sidewalks causing slicksicles overnight. tptptptp

Currently -1 and sunny


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and a clear night, which means it shall be cold tonight, going all the way down to -9C.


----------



## SINC

-9 and snow predicted overnight and continuing until Wednesday and falling to -15 by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with 10-15cm of snow forecast for later today, all whipped around by winds of 100km/h. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Edmonton is at -8, Namaio, 15 km away is -9 and it's -11 on the back deck with light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## moonsocket

41 cm here in Fredericton last night. Rally windy as well. Our door was covered in snow this morning.

The photo doesnt do the amount of snow justice.


----------



## rgray

moonsocket said:


> 41 cm here in Fredericton last night. Rally windy as well. Our door was covered in snow this morning.
> 
> The photo doesnt do the amount of snow justice.


My daughter reports that even UNB-F was closed today!


----------



## moonsocket

rgray said:


> My daughter reports that even UNB-F was closed today!


I think pretty much everything is. Crazy!


----------



## EvanPitts

Here in The Hammer - very sunny, with blue skies above the layer of carbon soot, smoke, rust and other industrial emissions - but windy and a cool -9.

However, there are ducks swimming out on the harbour, where the ice has disappeared - I guess they are nuts because really, I'd rather get another coffee and stay inside that trudge all the way to the car in this cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Moonsocket, I can truly relate. Those are the sorts of storms we get weekly here in St.John's. We are not as cold as Fredericton, but we get more snow and heavier snow than you folks, so it all balances off in the end. Good luck.

I have been to Fredericton in the Fall. There is no finer city in the Fall than Fredericton with all of the old trees in their Fall colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Real white out conditions outside right now, and the heavy snow has not hit. I think that we are going to go way over the 10-15cm of snow that was forecast, since we already have over 10cm on the ground in just the past couple of hours. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Six inches of wet snow is now being covered by hail and sleet. What a mess.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
That is just nuts, nothing is worse than hail and sleet on top of wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"That is just nuts, nothing is worse than hail and sleet on top of wet snow." It is starting to snow again on top of this mess, so I guess that could be somewhat worse.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Yeah, glaciers - that would be worse! All of this global warming stuff is a croc, it is frozen hell out there today, and even the sun can't seem to gain the upper hand...


----------



## Dr.G.

EP, we don't get the cold you folks do, but rather just snow, hail, sleet, freezing drizzle, fog, and then more snow .................... up until May 24th.


----------



## SINC

-18 this morning on the way to only -15, so little change for today.


----------



## overkill

Feels like -20 out there right now, nothing but clear blue skies!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and sunny at just about noon here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very light snow and -2C here this morning. A quiet day in St. John's is always appreciated.


----------



## SINC

Achilly -24 with light winds making it feel like -30 out there today. We will struggle to get to -20 and fall to -30s the next two nights.


----------



## Dr.G.

The flurries have stopped, so now it is just cloudy and -1C. Quiet is good this time of year, since March is brutal.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in the SW corner of AB, we've had about 18" in the past 24 and it's still coming. Temps hovering around -18°C which is around 0 for those of you that still think in terms of frozen seawater. At least the wind is mild but still out of the East which is not good.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, that sounds like typical snow for St.John's, except for the temps. We would get about 18" with strong winds and -2C temps to make sure the snow was good and heavy.

Currently 0C and the sun is going behind some dark snow clouds. Flurries for the rest of the day I suppose.


----------



## SINC

Just past the noon hour and it is still -22. Thankfully the wind has died down.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was cold but sunny this morning - which has been swapped for much warmer but grey and overcast, with only a small coating of rust and carbon soot. It is warm enough that the ice on the harbour is melting, and about half of it is ice free now.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1.5C and a still night here in St. John's. Very atypical for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

-30 on the back deck this morning and with a light wind it feels like -35. We'll struggle to get near -22 for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with lots of blue sky up above and -3C down here at ground level.


----------



## SINC

We've got the sun but it is still -26.


----------



## chasMac

Bloody cold in Calgary, -31 with the chill. I thought we were supposed to recover today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.5C at 3PM. Still sunny, and it is nice to feel the warmth of the sun. Of course, this could also be the sort of weather we have in early June .............. except with cold fog instead of sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## KC4

Now -25 and sunny in Calgary - Recovery? Nahhh....


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night, -2C with no clouds in the sky. A very pleasant night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great night for stargazing. -3C temps, clear skies and no wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 3 and the hot tub is working again + kids scooters to school ....all good things. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring is coming to the GTA, MacDoc, or so I am told. Kudos.


----------



## The Doug

Day off today, and of course the forecast is lousy - we have a freezing rain warning this morning. Temperature's supposed to rise to 5 or higher later in the day, with rain, rain, rain. Anywhere from 10 to 30 millimetres is expected. Cooling later, flurries this evening, and the temperature will plummet to -13 or so, which means tomorrow there'll be ice, ice, ice everywhere. This is what I hate about February / March. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear you, Doug. We usually get about a meter or more of snow in March, but there is also a lot of sleet involved with this snow. Very icy conditions to walk or drive. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C with sunshine and going all the way up to +2C. A quiet day, which is nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Pouring rain with a steady decrease in temps over the course of the day. Hopefully the drive home isn't treacherous.

Spring is desperately trying to push winter to the side. Keep going spring!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, has the rain taken all of your snow away? This is needed for a real start of Spring. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-26 with a wind chill of -35 this morning once again. Way too cold for the end of February.


----------



## overkill

Rain and 9 degrees right now! Typical spring weather in February.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C here in St. John's. Very atypical weather for us, since -3C and heavy snow is usually how we close out February ............. with March having even more wet snow ............. until the sleet comes .......... and then the fog. We might get three days of real sunshine in the entire month of March. So, today we rejoice in the sunshine and warmth.


----------



## dave001

*cold in Toronto.*

I thought it would warm up (being the end of February)I've had enough of the cold. -11 here


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 8:36PM here in St.John's. There was a beautiful alighment of a crescent moon and Venus this evening. Clear skies and lots of stars out again tonight.


----------



## Xiolo

oh for some warmer temperatures. I woke up to -32 with very little wind this morning, and right now, it's -21, but feels like -30 with the wind. Ick. I can't wait for Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

With about 85 more days of Winter here in St.John's, I share your desire for Spring, Xiolo. We don't get the extreme cold that you folks get ........... but we don't get a real Spring as well. For the past few years, we only get about 3-5 days each June when the temps are over 15C. This is due to the numerous icebergs that drift on past St. John's, and they are as a result of global warming. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

-20 this morning on the way to only -10 today. Winter can stop anytime now.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn plus 9 yesterday morning to minus 16 now ..brrrrr....and I was contemplating the Silverwing....yeah right. Gorgeous sun tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +6C and sunshine. A fine morning. Was able to sit out back on my deck with some coffee and enjoy the sunshine and quiet, which is rare here this time of year. Usually, March "comes in like a lion", with lots of strong winds and snow/sleet, and goes out like a pride of lions rampaging and doing all sorts of destruction.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck at -20, but they have revised the high to only -15 now. Sigh.


----------



## The Doug

-17, feeling quite um... _brisk_ after yesterday's high. But there's not a cloud in the sky, and the sun is just brilliant. I'll take this over a warmish but very rainy day like yesterday, thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and an amazing +9C outside and it is not even noon yet.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled to -16 at the noon hours, but a stiff breeze has come up making it feel like -25 out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and it is starting to get a bit windy here tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +8C at 12:25AM. Amazing for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

-20 again this morning and a high of only -14, a near repeat of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A big change from yesterday's +9C temps. Currently, it is -3C with freezing drizzle, which will change to freezing rain, which will change to ice pellets, which will change to snow. Fun and games here in St.John's on March 1st.


----------



## mrjimmy

Still quite cold but the deadlock of snow is disappearing. The park was lovely shades of gold and brown. Also the sun is different. It's changed it's place in the sky. A bright and hopeful day.

Happy March 1st. In like a lamb.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, mrj. March has a way of coming in like a lion and leaving St.John's like it was torn to shreds by a pride of hungry lions. Today is calm, however, with just freezing rain and ice pellets, which might be gone with tomorrow's rain. We shall see.


----------



## EvanPitts

Bright and sunny - but very cold...


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and still very cloudy as freezing rain approaches.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine but stuck at -15 over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and a bone chilling -3C.


----------



## overkill

-5 and mostly sunny today. Been a nice day for Sunday weather.


----------



## chasMac

Calgary reporting. Lamb-like conditions here: +2 with a very light breeze. Does not bode well for the 31st.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain has been falling in St.John's for the past few hours. Does not bode well for March 2nd.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain overnight caused buildups on tree limbs, which brought down power lines throughout St.John's. Now, with +5C temps outside and rain, all the ice is now coming down off of the trees in big chunks.


----------



## overkill

-15 outside right now. Lots of sun but very cold out there. Support to be warming up starting tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with lots of rain to start the melting process of the freezing rain overnight. Sounds like someone is throwing rocks at my roof as the chunks of ice come off of the trees.


----------



## KC4

It's -5 and partly cloudy in Calgary. Still battling with the perpetually drooling lawn.


----------



## SINC

-18 and we're going to try for a high of -6 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and it is currently +8C at nearly noon. It is actually nice outside, cloudy, but quiet as most of the ice has fallen off of the trees by now.


----------



## chasMac

KC4 said:


> It's -5 and partly cloudy in Calgary. Still battling with the perpetually drooling lawn.


By that you mean the melt-off running on to the pavement?


----------



## ged

Freezing rain changing to plain rain. A good day to stay in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our freezing rain ended this morning, followed by rain, and then the rain finally ended. It is +9C as the sun tried to break through the cloud cover, but did not succeed. Still, we are having a grand day this afternoon after a night and morning of ice buildup on everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 11C. It does not get this warm at night in all but a couple of nights in the month of June.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are as warm as Vancouver right now at 11C. Of course, the sun is most likely still shining there.


----------



## SINC

-13 this morning on the way to -5 today. Winter can quit any time now.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +10C and sunny. Feels like June ................ except warmer. This won't last, and we might not see double digit temps before late May. But I have to admit that it is a nice break from Winter right now.


----------



## overkill

-15, but feels like the Arctic right now


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C .............. feels like St.John's in June ............. which rhymes with moon ...............


----------



## KC4

chasMac said:


> By that you mean the melt-off running on to the pavement?


Yep, exactly! Now it's +1 and snowing in Calgary....


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light drizzle going down to -8C with snow. So much for our Spring. Such is Life. Still, it was great while it lasted.


----------



## csonni

I'll post another pic here which I didn't on my other post just to add to this post.


----------



## SINC

-8 on the way to +6 today, but we're in for more winter as temperatures continue to fall all the way back to the -30s by the weekend with snow every day, right through Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Csonni, you folks have had more snow than we have had here in St.John's. Currently it is +6C with rain, which is taking away even more snow. Snow is in the forecast for later today and every day until at least Sunday. Hopefully, it won't be much. 

Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I can see how even sunshine will not melt much of your snow with those sorts of cold temps. Strangely enough, here in St. John's, when we have fog and drizzle the snow disappears even quicker than when we have sunshine. Strange.


----------



## SINC

-14 and the wind is howling making it feel like -26 out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

One minute the sun is shining, the next minute the snow is so thick that you can't see across the street. Strange weather today.


----------



## MacDoc

Yay spring is here......7 today - 13 tomorrow and well above 0 in the day all week.....yippee battery back in the Honda....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, Spring has come to the GTA as you folks have survived another brutal winter .......... by your standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -5C with a few inches of fresh dry snow from overnight flurries. Actually, in the sunshine, it looks nice and clean.


----------



## MacDoc

12 degrees and sunny -Silverwing started first try despite a weakish battery and first little jaunt of season is done YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Have fun, MacDoc. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -3C, which is to be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

-27 this morning and thankfully no wind. High of only -10 before we plunge to the -36 area for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, are those normal temps for you folks in early March????


----------



## SINC

No, They're not Dr. G. It's the global warming, you know.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> No, They're not Dr. G. It's the global warming, you know.


Got us too. -27°C this AM supposedly heading for -2. 

BTW good to note that scientists at the University of Manitoba have now confirmed what I have been saying about CFBs. In Dr. Gs part of the world, the cost of the heating oil needed to compensate for the heat lost when you change the incandescents to CFBs exceeds the savings generated by the CFBs. For the rest of us those 72% savings end up being around 17%. As for increased cost of A/C in the summer. TURN OFF THE LIGHTS. This far north the sun shines well past bedtime at that time of the year.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and a bit of sun - bank run on the scooter . :clap: ...the back way....


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 0C outside at nearly 3PM. I was sitting outside in a short sleeve shirt watching the doxies run around last night's fresh snow. The sun has a bit of warmth to it these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I saw the same report. The point is, however, as I told my wife, is that I turn down the heat when she is gone to work. I work from home with the thermostat set at 10C. I am comfortable and don't turn up the heat until she comes home at 5PM. So, I feel that using the energy efficient bulbs is better for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, we usually see the true effects of global warming in June, when we do not get more than a day or two with temps over 15C due to all of the icebergs floating past St.John's. With the glaciers in Greenland melting due to global melting, these icebergs are becoming more and more frequent each year.


----------



## MacDoc

Yahoo - an hour and half of fun on the twisties- what a nice day - a little windy but sunny shining, bicycles out and lots of m/cycles

a gorgeous 15 degrees....


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 0C here at we approach 4PM. Kids are outside playing street hockey and riding on their bikes.


----------



## SINC

-15 in bright sunshine over the noon hour but the wind is bone chilling.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last rays of the sun are now being blocked by snow clouds. Still, it was a great day.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes - all time high for the date

Weather record 'annihilated' by 17.9C high  Knew it was warm but not THAT warm......2.5 degrees above the record.....

and warmish all week.


----------



## SINC

A much warmer morning at -15 with flurries on the way to -1 today, then plunging back to the depths of an arctic front tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have had a few inches of wet snow, hail, sleet, rain and now drizzle and fog .......... all with strong winds. A real "yucky" day all around here in St.John's. Luckily, we won't get Sinc's cold temps to make everything a skating rink.


----------



## MacGenius24

It is currently raining here in Brampton, YES!! Finally the horrible snow is melting of my lawn! Gee Wiz!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr. G 

We only have 2 lights that are on for more than a few minutes a day. Both are used as reading lamps and one is on a dimmer. Any form of fluorescent lighting give me a raging headache when used for reading and of course dimming a CFB tends to be costly. So it is nice to have my belief that these lights are not really a financial loser confirmed and quantified in a reputable scientific study.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, I use the daylight CFBs and I find them great for my vision. I get headaches when I am under warm or cool long fluorescent tubes for lighting, which are usually found in office buildings. However, the natural light spectrum of daylight CFBs is great for me. Still, I have vision problems, so they might not be for everyone.


----------



## mrjimmy

A cold rain a fallin'.


----------



## ged

A lovely day, 9 degrees and all that dirty snow and ice is melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with drizzle and fog.


----------



## MacDoc

Same here- plus 4 with drizzle and rain...


----------



## Dr.G.

+4.4C with drizzle and fog rolling in.


----------



## KC4

+4 and partly cloudy...


----------



## MacDoc

Cross county plus 4


----------



## SINC

-1 with snow dropping to -20 by tonight and -30 tomorrow night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as the fog is starting to lift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C as we approach noon on a quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

-18 with a wind chill of -26 and falling all day long to -28 tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we currently have a windchill of -9C and I was about to complain .................. but reading your temps leads me to reconsider.


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -15°C. Snow yesterday, snowing today, snowing tomorrow.... Still fairly manageable at 2-4" a day. Not anticipating any measurable drop in the electrical bill despite the DST switch. Only lost an hour or so of sleep last night.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

We're not improving at all since early this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and a bit of sun at just before 3PM here in St.John's. We will have a few inches of snow overnight, but those are just considered flurries for us, especially at this time of year.


----------



## EvanPitts

Rained most of the night, with a few epic claps of thunder. Today is grey, but not a frozen hell. A good day for some homework and perhaps an afternoon nap...


----------



## Dr.G.

EP, I love Sunday afternoon naps in my family room when I have my woodstove going.


----------



## KC4

- 16 and overcast. We received a real dump of snow over night too.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, define "real dump of snow", SVP. Merci.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> KC4, define "real dump of snow", SVP. Merci.


:lmao::lmao:OK - Busted!....(compared to the snow NL gets, I'm sure)

We received about 6-8 inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, my wife is from Calgary and when she speaks to her father and sister who are still in Calgary, she has to clarify to them what she means by "flurries" (up to 4 inches), "light snow" 4-6 inches), "snow" (7-10 inches), "heavy snow" 11-24 inches, and "a real dump of snow" (anything over 2 feet).


----------



## MacDoc

plus 5 and "tempting" .....just enough to get outside for clean up....not enough to celebrate spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. Still, it's a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-27 and the wind makes it feel like -35 out there this morning. A high today of only -24.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C with a -15C windchill, but that does not even come close to Sinc's cold. You win.


----------



## MacDoc

0 and wet and drear - what a way to start off daylight savings......NOT


----------



## The Doug

-1, overcast, with just a couple of cms of snow expected. Could be worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -12C windchill at nearly 10AM. The sun is starting to shine, so it is turning out to be a cold but nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Just spoke to my brother-in-law who lives in Calgary. He said that the windchill was -31C this morning, and won't improve much tomorrow. However, it will hit +14 and +17C this weekend with beautiful sun. So, Spring shall come to Calgary a week early.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and still -27 with flurries and a wind chill of -36 here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, maybe this weekend will bring you some of Calgary's warmth? I know that we are looking for record cold temps for mid-March this weekend with temps as low as -12C. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

1 and sun....spring is trying.....


----------



## SINC

This is the coldest March 9th on record in Edmonton since 1951 and we are 28 degrees below the average daytime high of +1. Tonight will drop into the -30s. Hopefully winds will remain light as the wind chill right now sits about -36.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, strange, but that cold is headed our way here in St.John's. We have been told to expect record cold temps on Friday and Sat., breaking records set back in 1951.


----------



## SINC

-32 here this morning with a high of -25. This is March?


----------



## MacDoc

plus 1 and grey - slowly all is melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -12C windchill at 9AM. Just like yesterday but without the sun. Light snow falling, so no snow will be melting here.


----------



## eMacMan

Southern AB is feeling it too, -27°C with a prdicted high of -19. Only light snow last night though and they continue to dangle the chinook carrot for tomorrow. If only...


----------



## SINC

It's still -28 here this morning with a light wind that makes it feel like -35. We're supposed to get up to -12 today. This cold snap just won't let go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man, that's cold, Sinc. Currently 0C with lots of blue skies and sunshine. No wind to speak of so there is only a -6C windchill.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 5 weak sun and blowing big time....90 kph expected and a big temperature drop 

BUT plus 10 with sun on the weekend :clap:


----------



## imactheknife

*Yikes!*

This is unreal! Have to call Dad and ask him if he's going to move to Vegas permanently!


----------



## KC4

Whaaaaa! :-(-26 and hazy skies in Calgary....


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and still very sunny at 4PM. Snow/sleet/hail and rain are forecast for the next five days, but today is beautiful.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed to -18, but the wind makes it feel like -27.

Yesterday was the coldest day ever recorded in the month of March since record keeping began over 100 years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yesterday was the coldest day ever recorded in the month of March since record keeping began over 100 years ago." I guess that this means your snow is still on the lawns.


----------



## SINC

-17 with a high of +1 today. Much better if it happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, 0C with a raw winds cutting through one's very soul.


----------



## IllusionX

Current: -10c


* Feels Like: -20
* Wind: W 24km/h
* Wind gusts: 35km/h
* Sunrise: 7:12
* Sunset: 18:57

* Relative Humidity: 52%
* Pressure: 103.02 kPa
* Visibility: 24.0 km
* Ceiling: unlimited


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C here in St.John's, but the snow is starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

-4 here this morning and headed north to +8, a welcome change to be sure.


----------



## overkill

-9 and no wind this morning. All of the factory chimney smoke is going straight up.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C here still, and nothing is going straight up ................... just getting blown down the street. Strong winds are causing this high windchill of -20C. Still, there is sunshine, so at least there is no snow to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning on the way to +9 today. Lots of melting yesterday and again today will reduce the snowpack.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a -19C windchill. All the snow that is still with us is now frozen solid, and will be with us until at least late May to early June.


----------



## mrjimmy

The widget says sunshine and temps close to 10˚ for the next four days! Yahoo!

Today's morning dog stroll was still quite brisk but brilliantly sunny and virtually free and clear in the snow department. Although once it warms up it'll be a mud bowl out there. 

Give me a mud bowl any day!


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and it's, -2. Forecast high dropped from +9 to +2, if we get up that far.


----------



## MacDoc

6 here - wasn't going to take the Silverwing out but...hmmmm good sun - little wind...but damn it's Saturday traffic...maybe a short trip to the Streetsville teahouse...10 tomorrow and sun :clap:


----------



## KC4

+5 here in Calgary - very sunny. Water running everywhere!


----------



## MacDoc

plus 3 and a gorgeous sky - nice to sit in the hot tub and look at Orion.
Big moon tonight too coming later.


----------



## The Doug

Hot tub. Big moon. 'Nuff said. 

Gorgeous today, and it'll stay gorgeous for the next week or so. Above zero, sunny, no precipitation in the forecast at all. Oh _yes_.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very sunny. Snow and temps as low as -13C are forecast, so we should be grateful for today.


----------



## SINC

-16 with snow today and a high of -6. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with snow and a windchill of -20C. I agree with Sinc -- Enough. Still, we now have just 10 more weeks of Winter here in St.John's, so the end is in sight.


----------



## SINC

Looks to me like your end is already in sight Dr. G. From watching the web cams and news reports on NTV out of St. John's there is no visible snow anywhere I can see, save for the odd pile in the shade of fences and such. We have much more snow than you by far. I was surprised to see so much bare ground and dry pavement in St. John's as evident here in only hours old shots:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it has been a strange winter. "Only" 9 feet of snow (so far), much colder temps and more rain. Usually, the ground is still covered by snow, but the snow is not rock hard. Now, the snow that is left is solid, and the ground is solid. Still, we have 10 more weeks of possible snow, so anything can happen. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a windchill of -12C ............. going down to -11C air temps tonight. Tomorrow, we are going down to -13C. The only thing good about these frigid temps is that there are no freezing rain ice storms, which are common around St.Patrick's Day ................ and lots of sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

plus 8 tempting to get out for spin....ahhhh 12 tomorrow- hooky for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C and -13C tomorrow. No "spins" for anyone here in St.John's. Spring has come to MacDocLand. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A high of -6 today and a low of -14 tonight. A near repeat tomorrow with a high of -7 and a low of -15. No joy here for the arrival of spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cold this morning, with -9C and -17C windchills, with snow. Happy St. Patrick's Day to one and all.


----------



## MacDoc

0 heading to  plus 15......the S/wing is definitely going for a jaunt today. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Enjoy your ride, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-16 and struggling to get to even -10 today. Spring? Ba humbug.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowing harder now ............ but Spring comes on Friday ............... the snow will finally stop falling comes late May ........... at least here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow and -6C at 1PM. Feels more like mid-Dec. than mid-March.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny afternoon, but it is going down to -13C overnight. Another record-breaking night of March Coldness ............... St.John's form of March Madness.


----------



## MacDoc

THEY LIED!!!!.....damn lake.....only got to 11 and a chilly one at that with the moisture off the lake 

Short trip for errands only  Lots of robins tho :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Too bad, MacDoc. Kudos on the robins, however. First sign of Spring.


----------



## KC4

- 5 and it's sun-hailing! (The little styrofoam ball size! )
I can't remember if I have ever seen it sun-hail before - the sun is shining and there are only a few clouds on the periphery.


----------



## Dr.G.

Never heard of "sun-hailing", KC4 .......... but I have been caught out in an August Calgary hail-storm.


----------



## The Doug

12 degrees on Wednesday with a few showers in the morning, most likely. At the moment they're predicting blue skies from Thursday right through to next Monday, with temperatures remaining above freezing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, send some of the warmth our way. We are breaking records for the month of March with the most hours of sunshine and the coldest temps since the 1880s.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm hanging in at 9 - a late night root beer at A&W calls.


----------



## MacDoc

urk urk there oughta be a law against 24 hour fast food.....sure was good tho and a nice quiet night for a jaunt stil plus 6. heading to 12.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with a -17C windchill at nearly 830AM. Still, the sun is shining brightly, as we add to our records for March -- the coldest March in recorded history as well as the month of March with the most hours of sunshine. We have actually had more sun in the past four days than the entire month of June last year.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 10 already... ..but grey


----------



## SINC

Another sub temp morning at -16 and only getting to -3 today. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -10C but very sunny. Trade you some sun for some warmth, MacDoc. Deal???


----------



## mrjimmy

Dull and colourless out this morning. Not quite dreary but close. Still enough that you can hear the din of the city echoing up from the lake. That distinct whir and hum that urbanites know so well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still beautiful sunshine today, and now -1C. That is is for the next week, with snow/hail/sleet and rain forecast until next Tuesday. Still, today was a glorious day. Kids are outside playing, which means Spring is less than 10 weeks away. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

After a cloudy morning, we've climber to -10 over the lunch hour and will try for 0 by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear dark skies and -3.5C. A quiet night, great for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

Still -3 but the wind is bitterly cold and makes it feel like -20 out there. Brrr.


----------



## MacDoc

10 and wet on it's way...got a couple of comfortable rides in - lots of signs of spring about - rain will kick start it.


----------



## Dr.G.

A brisk -4C but with no wind, I was able to bring out my telescope for the first time since the Fall.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 9 and the heavy rain is sliding by to the south so far.


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning with flurries and a high today of +3.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C this morning, also going up to +3C with some snow/sleet/rain today. A typical mid-March day.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy but clear plus one slows our march to spring ...looking better on the weekend tho

Back to bed to get warm - sun up soon..make the room toasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring begins here in Canada with the vernal equinox on March 20 at exactly 9:14 A.M. NDT. The word equinox is derived from the Latin for “equal night” and is used now because the days and nights are of nearly equal length. With no sun forecast here in St.John's until at least next week, someone will have to tell me if the sun is directly overhead at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall be greeted to Spring here in St. John's with 10cm of snow on Friday night, and then another 10-15cm of snow on Sat. Of course, Environment Canada cannot say for sure if this is all the snow we shall receive, since they can't seem to accurately track the path of the storm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's and vicinity
5:15 AM NDT Friday 20 March 2009
Winter storm warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued 

Heavy snow will combine with strong winds to create near zero visibilities in blowing snow by Saturday.

This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

Snow at times heavy is expected to develop over the Avalon and Burin peninsulas by Saturday morning. Snowfall accumulations of 15 to 20 centimeters can be expected by Saturday. Fresh snow on Saturday will combine with strong winds to create near zero visibilities in blowing snow.



Happy First Day of Winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

The first day of spring come at -9 and foggy on the way to a high of +3 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C here at just past 9AM. Less than 10 minutes to go before the first day of Spring .................. until tomorrow, when we reenter Winter.


----------



## mrjimmy

Spring arrived here in TO to frigid temps and clear skies. Perhaps this is simply winter's parting shot. 

Get lost I say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Spring has Sprung here in St.John's. I don't see any difference yet.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes a chilly -4 - the sun is a teaser. Seasonal over the weekend looking better later next week into the double digits again.
Hot tub time again...can't seem to stay warm lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C this afternoon here in St.John's, but this is the real teaser .................. with 20-30cm of snow to fall by tomorrow night. With strong winds, it will be blowing all over the place. At least there are places to push it and throw it. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Crawled barely above freezing to +1 - very warm sun tho.


----------



## SINC

Yep, there is power in the sun now, but cold air at -3 and a stiff breeze make it feel like -15 and not springlike at all.


----------



## SINC

-5 and snow in the forecast right through Monday. A high of +3 today. Very unspringlike indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from two hours of shoveling. The wind is whipping the snow up so I can't use the snowblower yet. Still, we had about 6 inches overnight, and it is still snowing hard. Another 6-8 inches is predicted by tomorrow morning, with a coating of freezing rain and hail to make matters worse. Still, it is only -4C outside, so it feels more like snow in Dec. rather than snow in March .................. and on the first full day of Spring. 

Sadly, this will put us over the 10 foot mark for total snow this Winter. Everyone was hoping for less than 10 feet of total snow, since there was a contest for those who were around the last time this happened, way back in 1937. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC.ca. So, tell me something that I don't already know ...............

"Sheila's Brush: Snow, winds wallop eastern Newfoundland 

Last Updated: Saturday, March 21, 2009 | 10:42 AM NT Comments1Recommend6CBC News 
A fast-moving storm began dumping heavy, wet snow across eastern Newfoundland on Saturday, with authorities warning motorists to be cautious on slippery thoroughfares.

Environment Canada was expecting 30 to 40 centimetres of snow to fall on Newfoundland's Burin and Avalon peninsulas by late Saturday.

The storm — a classic example of what's called Sheila's Brush, or a tough March storm that falls near St. Patrick's Day — was also bringing strong gusts of winds and had caused numerous cancellations in the St. John's area and elsewhere.

The provincial Department of Transportation issued advisories Saturday morning that main highways on the Avalon Peninsula were snow-covered and often slippery.

Const. Trevor Abbot of the Royal Newfoundland Constabulary said driving conditions were already poor in the St. John's area by Saturday morning.

"Roads this morning are snow-covered with slippery sections. City of St. John's crews have been out and about and have some of the main thoroughfares started, plowed and salted, [but] a lot of the sidestreets haven't been cleared," Abbott told CBC News.

The storm may take an even nastier turn in St. John's and on the rest of the eastern Avalon Peninsula, when the snow is expected to change overnight to rain.

Environment Canada meteorologist Damien Braet said there's a high risk of freezing rain during that switch, which is expected to include 15 to 20 millimetres of precipitation.

Braet said winds will combine with the snowfall to pose problems for people who are travelling.

"The winds will be picking up as the day progresses.... This will combine with the snow to give near-zero visibilities," Braet told CBC News.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at around 0 with some sunny clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C this afternoon as we prepare for round 2 of this storm.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## overkill

+4 and good enough to sneak in a jog outside by the lake. A few people were out and about.


----------



## SINC

Still -2 as winter will not let go. That damn wind makes it feel like -15 out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -12C windchill, and a steady crystal-like snow falling for the past few hours.


----------



## overkill

Sitting at 4 right now and suppose to stay above 0 for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## SINC

-5 on the way to only -3 today with a storm warning in effect. So far we sit on the northern edge of the disturbance and have no snow, although it is forecast for this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we approach 10AM. However, we only got about 10cm of the 20cm+ predictions of snow overnight .................. the rest coming in hail and freezing rain. Everything is coated in a thick layer of ice. Luckily, there is no wind, so there won't be many tree limbs snapping off and downing power line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looked outside and decided not to face the outdoors just yet. We are experiencing something called ": Fog Depositing Ice", which is not freezing rain or freezing drizzle, but an overhanging fog that is slowly coating the trees ........... and everything else with a thin coat of ice. This is on top of the half inch of ice already on the trees. Makes for a strange morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB. Started with some really big snow banks. Then rain last night. Now snow. Rain predicted for this PM. tptptptp


----------



## overkill

At 4 right now and just came back from grocery shopping. If the sun makes it way out then it will be a very nice day.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 3 - grey - stalled in early spring but that's as it should be....looks longingly at Silverwing in garage.
Anyone else having a hard time staying warm in this dampish cold??


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with light, wet snow flurries gently falling. Just spent two hours clearing out my driveway of all of the snow and ice pellets we received yesterday. The sleet that followed made sure it was good and heavy. Still, I took it slowly and got the job done well.


----------



## MacDoc

Crawled up to 4 but the sun is out and heading for 7 ...hmmmm maybe warm enough and I'm tired of being inside.....


----------



## SINC

Little change here other than that winter storm has now hit and lots of snow accumulation in the past three hours. -4 and I bet we don't get any higher now today.


----------



## KC4

- 5 and still snowing in Calgary - It's the heavy stufftptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk. Wet Spring snow is heavy and depressing. Good luck, KC4.


----------



## KC4

*Anybody care to join me on the back patio for a cool one?*

Yesterday at this time, there wasn't even a skiff of snow...and it's STILL coming down. I guess it's snowman building time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting pic, KC4. That's like the snow we received until the hail/sleet and ice hit. Made a real mess of the snow. Hopefully, your sun will melt this all away by the middle of the week.


----------



## MacDoc

Frustrating.....gorgeous late day sun - feels good but only 4 and the chill sets in very quickly


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with only a -7C windchill. The skies are clear and all is still on a Sunday night. Great night to go and look at stars.


----------



## SINC

-9 with more flurries today after yesterday's winter storm and a high of -3.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny amd -3C just before 9AM. The ice that is still on the trees are sparkling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and freezing drizzle forecast for the next few days. Yuk ...........


----------



## SINC

-12 again this morning with more snow and a high of only -3. Winter just will not release its grip on us this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, Winter remains here in St.John's as well. Yesterday's forecast of a couple of inches of snow and freezing drizzle was off .......... we got about 12cm of snow and it is now starting to be coated by freezing drizzle. More Yuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiolo

Flood warning in effect south of us, drizzle/rain for the past couple of days, followed my ice pellets and snow today.  I hope peoples basements hold up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, I was just hearing the news about this situation, and it not going to get any better anytime soon. Where in Manitoba are you located? Are you safe from the floodwaters?


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -4 and a stiff breeze makes it feel like friggin' winter out there AGAIN. Or is it STILL?


----------



## Dr.G.

OC but with a -8C windchill as the winds have "died down" to 50km/h. Still, it is a raw day here in St.John's. My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, still likes the Alberta sunny and bitterly cold days over today's sort of temps.


----------



## Xiolo

I'm in Winnipeg, and far enough away from the river to be safe. I just bought my house in October, so I'm unsure of the condition of the basement seal. But it's fully finished with no water damage, so I'm hoping it will continue to be fine.
It's my relatives south of here that I worry about. Lots of them on farms between here and the border. They recently changed the level of the flood watch, so it's no longer likely to rival the flood of '97, but it will still breach the banks.


----------



## Xiolo

SINC said:


> We've reached our high of -4 and a stiff breeze makes it feel like friggin' winter out there AGAIN. Or is it STILL?


Let's go with still.


----------



## eMacMan

Xiolo said:


> I'm in Winnipeg, and far enough away from the river to be safe. I just bought my house in October, so I'm unsure of the condition of the basement seal. But it's fully finished with no water damage, so I'm hoping it will continue to be fine.
> It's my relatives south of here that I worry about. Lots of them on farms between here and the border. They recently changed the level of the flood watch, so it's no longer likely to rival the flood of '97, but it will still breach the banks.


Good luck to you and all others in the flood region. 

It is beyond me why building codes continue to mandate basements in potential flood regions.  Far better that these homes be safely raised above potential flooding and the pillars be anchored to bedrock.


----------



## Xiolo

eMacMan said:


> Good luck to you and all others in the flood region.
> 
> It is beyond me why building codes continue to mandate basements in potential flood regions.  Far better that these homes be safely raised above potential flooding and the pillars be anchored to bedrock.


My thoughts exactly! 

That's what our house was like in Yellowknife...though that was more because it was solid rock everywhere, but still...


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, bon chance, mon ami, mostly for your family. I recall the pictures from back in '97. Very tragic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is -1C with some light freezing drizzle. This will be covered over with a few inches of snow by this afternoon ............ then a few more inches of snow this evening ............... then a few inches of snow overnight ................. and then, tomorrow morning, it will be covered over by some freezing rain. Another "fine" Spring day here in St.Johh's.


----------



## SINC

In another repeat of winter as it's -12 again and once again we won't get above -4 today. Crap. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

It "warmed" up to 0C, but soon the snow shall arrive, blown about by 90km/h winds. On and on and on Winter goes .................. when it will stop .............. nobody knows.


----------



## Dr.G.

The freezing drizzle has finally stopped, after laying down a fine coating of ice. Then came about an hour of hail. Now, we have heavy snow and strong winds. Just another "fine" winter day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too much yellow is headed our way. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Still -7 at well past noon. I doubt we will see our high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the wet snow changed to hail and now it has changed to freezing rain. Still, seeing what the folks in the Winnipeg/Red River Valley area of Manitoba are facing today and into next week, I shall not complain.


----------



## SINC

Well, we got to -5, still 10 degrees below normal. Darn global warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the sleet has stopped ............ and then the ice pellets started ................ and then that stopped ................ and now it is just snowing.


----------



## Xiolo

I wish it would stop snowing here. I got stuck pulling into my own driveway. lol


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, how is the flooding situation there with the snow and very cold temps on their way?


----------



## SINC

Yeah, same here, this is one awfully long winter, it seems so anyway.


----------



## Xiolo

Well, the cold temps have slowed down the flooding, but it is continuing to snow, which is only going to make it worse. They aren't saying it'll get any higher than their original forecast. Right now the river is at 15' James (a reference point for measuring the river lvl in winnipeg). Normal summer level is 7', and during the flood of 97 it was 22-24'. They are expecting it to come up to 20' this year. Though south of the border the river has already breached the banks and is wreaking havoc. However, our snow pack is lower than theirs so we won't see quite as much flooding.


----------



## Xiolo

SINC said:


> Yeah, same here, this is one awfully long winter, it seems so anyway.


I find that when it snows after it has warmed up a bit always does it for me. We get lulled into this false sense of security.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been watching video clips from around Fargo, ND. I shudder to think of what is coming your way. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, as you predicted -- 

"About 30 homes in St. Andrews, a community about 20 kilometres northeast of Winnipeg, have been evacuated and firefighters are knocking on doors, warning other residents to be ready to go.

Ice jams on the Red River are causing water to back up over the banks, while frozen culverts are preventing the water from draining through the ditches."

Ice jams cause flooding, force evacuation north of Winnipeg


----------



## MacDoc

That's a nasty combo - big snow pack - lots of ice. Luckily there is no warm air mass nearby so it's still freezing at nice slowing the melt but of course that does not move the ice jams either.

•••

Wet and warmish here plus 5 and drear.


----------



## mrjimmy

Too cold and rainy to take the hound for his regular long evening walk. Had to be a short one. He's sitting by the window watching the rain....

Really feels like early spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and something called "Fog Depositing Ice" (according to Environment Canada) is upon us at just before 9AM. It finally stopped snowing and blowing overnight.


----------



## SINC

The winter that won't go away continues this morning at -16 on the way to only -1 today. That's 15 degrees below normal for this time of year. Still more snow is forecast starting tomorrow and right through the weekend. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain. Last week, much of our snow was gone .............. now it is back. Still, with just under 11 feet of total snowfall for this Winter, we are about 2 feet below average.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> The winter that won't go away continues this morning at -16 on the way to only -1 today. That's 15 degrees below normal for this time of year. Still more snow is forecast starting tomorrow and right through the weekend. Sigh.


Us too here in SW AB, -16°C this AM. Assuming the nice sunshine continues we should get into positive territory for a few minutes late this PM. After that a couple of nice days then MORE winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and a freezing rain/rain mix at just past noon. At least we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

Finally a bit of a break at -5 this morning with a high of +4 today. Has spring sprung?


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at 9AM here is a very foggy St.John's. I love fog, both the look and feel of it, but it also actually "takes a cut at the snow" (a St.John's expression) whenver it comes upon us like this morning. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 heading to +12 :clap: - clear and sunny.....springtime big time and higher tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Finally a bit of a break at -5 this morning with a high of +4 today. Has spring sprung?


Sinc you've been around long enough to know that in AB that season is referred to as Still Winter.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Sinc you've been around long enough to know that in AB that season is referred to as Still Winter.


Maybe, but I did say "this morning" as that's about as long as I can rely on it happening.


----------



## Xiolo

-20, -30 with the windchill. We were the coldest city in Canada, after Iqaluit. Why did I move here, again? lol


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +6C with the sun trying to burn off the fog. It is brighter just now and one can look up at the sun and see it through the fog ........... sort of. Still, with more snow forecast for Sunday/Monday/Tuesday, this touch of Spring will be shortlived.


----------



## Dr.G.

Xiolo, what is the latest on the flood situation around Winnipeg?


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 12 and sunny - beooootiful day.....starting to get a bit grey but should be good for a late evening ride


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and beautiful @ 13˚. In a word.... PATIO!


----------



## Xiolo

Dr.G. said:


> Xiolo, what is the latest on the flood situation around Winnipeg?


Flood predictions are getting better. The latest problem has been the ice jamming and blocking the river causing floods. But it's warming, which will help. Not so lucky for the folks south of the border. 

We need it to warm up here to melt the ice so that the city can open the gates to allow the water to flow around the city in the floodway.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, back in the early 70s people used to laugh at Duff's Ditch. Not so much anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good to hear some good news, Xiolo.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very foggy at just before 10AM. No snow in the forecast until Monday and Tuesday, so we may catch a break this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very foggy. Looks like a classic scene from an old English movie about London. Still, I love fog and one does not have to shovel it at all.


----------



## SINC

-7 and headed up to +3 in the sunshine today. Nice.


----------



## eMacMan

HO Hum, not that cold, 3" overnight more on the way later today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and very foggy once again. I love the fog since it takes away some of the snow, and the +8C is way above our seasonal average of +2C for this time of the year. It won't last, but it is nice when it is here comes the end of March.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely at 10 and feels warmer. - Nice sun - real early spring - robins grackles mourning doves likely some green by the end of the weekend I'd bet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on Spring coming to the GTA, MacDoc. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 12 now - that's it I think....tempted to haul the hammock out for a first run but rain tomorrow.
Still a treat and very sunny.


----------



## SINC

We're at +2 in bright sunshine and the melt is on, but that nagging cold air hangs on and makes the wind very chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at 10:41PM. Still a nice evening as the fog retreats somewhat and all is still quiet.


----------



## The Doug

Environment Canada has a rainfall warning posted for my area - up to 30 mm between this afternoon and tomorrow morning, with another 10 to 15 expected tomorrow. However, the Accuweather site says we'll get a total of 20 mm over the next 24 hours, with just a few more millimetres tomorrow.

Hmm, I wonder who to believe...


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C at nearly 10AM. Freezing drizzle, freezing rain and snow are in the forecast for the next few days, so we should enjoy today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Torrential downpour at 7:30 am. The hound did not want to venture forth but nature calls. 

Sad we don't have the sun and warmth of yesterday. We were looking forward to the dogpark.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Torrential downpour at 7:30 am. The hound did not want to venture forth but nature calls." I hear you, mrj. My doxies are the same in rain/sleet/drizzle. Today, it is sunny and +4C so we are going to take them for a run on a local golf course.


----------



## MacGenius24

By the looks of it, It rained.  And alot of it to. Right were getting some light rain. Hopefully it will dry up and we'll get temperatures of +36


----------



## imactheknife

Calgary and Southern Alberta are getting a DOozy of a snowstorm...hehe happened to us last year!


----------



## SINC

A cool -7 this morning, but climbing to +3 and the melt will continue today.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's raining even harder. Ugh.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C in full sun and no wind. Our snow from last week is finally starting to melt. Kids are out playing as if it was Spring.


----------



## KC4

I've got the blues......the snoooooow bluuuees...
It snowed about 10-12 inches here last night - already out shoveling.

I's got da bluuuuues......the old snow bluuuuues......
Snowbodie snows the trouble I's sees......


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4, that is a great deal of snow even by St.John's standards. I can only assume that it is wet and heavy. Good luck. We get a couple of those sorts of snowfalls in April, and then one in May, so that sort of weather awaits us as well. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

KC4 said:


> I've got the blues......the snoooooow bluuuees...
> It snowed about 10-12 inches here last night - already out shoveling.
> 
> I's got da bluuuuues......the old snow bluuuuues......
> Snowbodie snows the trouble I's sees......


Geez, just can't make that YouTube thing work. I can see it and play it in preview post, but it doesn't make the trip here. Drat! this will have to do Kim:

YouTube - Snow Shovel Shuffle Blues


----------



## chasMac

Any of my fellow Albertans as completely sick of this weather as I am? And think of retiring to the milder climes of Tuktoyaktuk?


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep on shoveling, Sinc, and don't give up your day job. Was that you on the right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, +8.3C here at nearly 230PM. That is way above our norm of +3C for this time of the Winter. With freezing drizzle and snow predicted for Monday and Tuesday, we will be back in our normal weather for this time of year. Still, today is glorious.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB another 6 inches just shoveled and 6 more on the way. At least it's not too cold and winds are somewhat less than normal.

Haven't checked recently but I believe that's over 12 feet this winter. Not as bad as Dr. G but certainly been keeping me in shape this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Haven't checked recently but I believe that's over 12 feet this winter. Not as bad as Dr. G but certainly been keeping me in shape this winter." eMacMan, this has been a very atypical winter for us here in St.John's, with "only" less than 11 feet of snow (so far) this winter, way below our average of 13 feet. Still, we have 8 more weeks of Winter, and the April/May average is just under two feet, so we may get there yet.

However, my wife, who is from Calgary, felt that this was too bad a winter here this year. Of course, I did all the shoveling, but we had only four major storms of over 25cm so far this year.


----------



## ben_liu

The weather is gloomy here in Mississauga, Ontario. Just the way I like it to be on a Sunday afternoon when I must study


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +8.7C right now. Tomorrow's freezing drizzle and rain will be a shock to the system.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 0 over the noon hour and are now forecast to reach +5 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C at 9:14AM. Snow and/or freezing drizzle is forecast for today. Nothing atypical for late March. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

The winter that won't quit sits at -10 this morning and a predicted high of +4 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got up to our forecast high of +2C and with a little bit of sun. The wind is strong, and off of the northeast, which means off of the Atlantic Ocean. Thus, the wind has a bite to it and it is like being in a meat locker when outside.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning on the way to +4 this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and very cold today. The ice is coming into the St.John's Harbor ............... and extends out 200 miles because of the northeasterly winds. Imagine seeing ice on tops of the Atlantic Ocean as far are they can see from the top of Signal Hill here in St.John's.

NTV WebCams


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> Geez, just can't make that YouTube thing work. I can see it and play it in preview post, but it doesn't make the trip here. Drat! this will have to do Kim:
> 
> YouTube - Snow Shovel Shuffle Blues


Thanks for the tune SINC....thankfully I don't have the Snow Shovel Shuffle Blues today - it's already -1 and on it's way to +6 supposedly today! Woot!


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous sun and nasty cold breeze on top..only plus 4... 

BUT

way off on the top of tree that gets the early and late sun










Spring breaks....


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold winds coming off of the North Atlantic here this afternoon. +1C and very cold.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Gorgeous sun and nasty cold breeze on top..only plus 4...
> 
> BUT
> 
> way off on the top of tree that gets the early and late sun
> 
> 
> Spring breaks....


+3 with flurries this afternoon.



MacDoc said:


> Too bad you had to ruin a heart felt story with a cheap and seriously stupid shot Sinc......think it about it next time you plant both feet in your mouth so firmly and odiously. I hope the taste of horse**** lingers for a while.
> 
> 
> Irena deserves better than you using her to try and score on your tiresome anti-AGW agitprop.
> Pretty damn low.


I see you have chosen not to apologize for the personal attack and calling me stupid yet MacDoc. Why not?


----------



## Dr.G.

0C but very sunny, with no wind this morning. A fine day to do some laundry and hang it out on the line.


----------



## SINC

A fresh blanket of snow fell overnight and it is -3 on the way to only +1, so we will see little change today.


----------



## MacDoc

6 already heading to 12 - April showers too......lovely day tomorrow coming up. Sun AND warm to 13. That will get the green going....can't wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, MacDoc. Send some of that Spring our way. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Even nicer now - 12 but wicked wind.

You could feel the warmth blow in around 11 - sky cleared and it was really a warm southern breeze - then the wind kicked way up - not quite so pleasant but stuff is gonna explode in bud and bloom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful clear skies ......... lots of stars and a crisp half moon. However, the ice is packed up against the shoreline just outside the St.John's Harbor, and stretches out as far as the eye can see towards the horizon. Think of standing in a meat locker and you sense how bone chilling cold it feels at even 0C. My wife said that she has felt warmer in Calgary or Edmonton in Feb., when it was -30C.


----------



## MacDoc

Still warm 10 degrees and the wind is down.... I feel a late night burger ride coming. :clap:
TWO gorgeous days coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and still clear skies and frost all around. Cool air off of the North Atlantic will do that in April. Soon, the icebergs shall be coming on past St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc

hmmmm tempted - still 7 at midnight and the scooter is out with the battery charging.....ALMOST got caught out today with a flat battery....luckily it died at the mcycle shop.


----------



## SINC

The winter that just won't quit continues to linger at -5 this morning and a high of only +2. There is and has been a cold chill to the air, and although the sun is heating the ground enough to cause melting, it is not strong enough to warm the air higher in the atmosphere. 

One still needs a winter jacket to be comfortable outside and especially so if there is any wind when it bites right through you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Another sunny but cold +1C morning. It is like standing in front of a huge freezer ............ with the door open.


----------



## MacDoc

13 degrees and sunny - but quite a bit of wind and I'm bagged.....very tempted to drag out hammock and snooze with Harry Potter...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C with no wind, but it is still very chilly because of all of the ice off shore. This is how global warming has robbed this part of NL out of Spring each year now, in that all of the pack ice and ice bergs do not fully pass our way until just before Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of +3 at noon and will likely do better by mid afternoon. that of course is the good news. The bad news is more snow is forecast for the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some snow flurries in the forecast. The ice pack extends as far as the eye can see out into the Atlantic.


----------



## MacDoc

Snuck up to 14 for a few glorious moments - still nice after dark - 13 degrees.


----------



## mrjimmy

Fantastic day in the city! I spotted the last filthy pile of ice hiding behind a Staples near the downtown core. I have no idea how it escaped the fate that has befallen it's brethren.


----------



## MacDoc

Still plus 9 benefits of a bit of cloud......down right balmy for 3 am
Cold next week tho ;(


----------



## MacDoc

Rain comes... still nice out - oh well April showers. 9 and wet looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and cloudy. A quiet Friday here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-5 and headed for +3 but the chill continues to hang in the air. The sun while now very powerful cannot warm the air due to the amount of snow still on the ground, not about two feet deep on the lawn, down from three a week ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, Sinc, but the chill is mainly due to the ice pack. This picture is of the ice breaker Terry Fox stuck out in the Atlantic Ocean trying to free a ship and the tug that was trying to pull it out of the ice pack.


----------



## KC4

Annnd, it's snowing again....sigh.


----------



## SINC

Same here, so it is widespread. It's supposed to snow all afternoon and again tomorrow. The winter that just won't end is getting to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog are the sorts of weather we shall have into next week. Unless the wind changes direction, and then it will come as snow and sleet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The winter that just won't end is getting to me." Sinc, this is just how my wife felt when she first moved here from Calgary. First it was "When will the winter end?" Then, she kept asking "Where is Spring?" At least we have a nice Fall here until about the end of October.


----------



## MacDoc

9 and big time wet. - real April shower day - just hints of green around....- first sunny day and it all explodes


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that is the sort of Spring I miss. These days, we don't even see the buds on trees until late June. Still, I think I saw the tip of a crocus coming up in my garden from where the snow melted. Maybe ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, a mix of sun and clouds with +9C. Still, the chill in the air makes it feel much colder.


----------



## MacDoc

I knew it was wet but this is ridiculous....



> *Rainfall breaks record set in 1950*
> 
> RICK EGLINTON/TORONTO STAR
> Apr 03, 2009 08:50 PM
> 
> With a total of 38.4 millimetres of rain as of 8 p.m. at Pearson airport, Toronto has broken a precipitation record for this date set almost 60 years ago.


7 and.........raining...kid was glad of hot tub after getting caught out on his new toy.


----------



## bsenka

Still a lot of deep snow on the ground. Very little of it has melted. Had to shovel again yesterday. This is the latest I've ever seen standing snow still around. For as far back as I can remember, I'd already be biking to work before the end of March, and have started my running training. Manitoba marathon is only 11 weeks away and I have not been able to get any outdoor running in yet. I'm ALWAYS on at least week two by the start of April.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, that's a lot of rain even by St.John's standards. At least it did not come down as sleet ............. or snow, where an inch of rain is a foot of snow.


----------



## MacDoc

Down to plus 4 and the system has passed by ...... chilly for a week


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at just past midnight. Took a couple of my dogs for a walk. All is quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Aww loss of a GTA icon  - figured this was a fitting place to say goodbye..



> CTV Toronto weatherman of 48 years steps down
> 
> Updated: Fri Apr. 03 2009 10:28:51 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Devall's final day as a CTV Toronto weather specialist ended with a salute from a prime minister, Scottish pipes and drums -- and a day that saw a new rainfall record set.
> 
> Devall was on the go all day Friday. He got up at 5 a.m. to make some guest appearances on Canada AM and CP24's morning shows and had a Toronto roadway renamed Devall Way (it leads into the CTV complex at 9 Channel Nine Court) about about 1 p.m.
> 
> *In the afternoon, the Guinness Book of Records officially honoured Dave with the world record for longest career as a weather forecaster -- 48 years, two months and 27 days.*


 
CTV Toronto - CTV Toronto weatherman of 48 years steps down - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television


----------



## MacDoc

plus 3 - cold grey windy - back to bed and a book for this boyo......brrrrr - how dismal.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain. My dogs hate the rain, but it was not heavy and I could actually sit outside on the back deck while they ran around the back yard. Little by little, our snow is being washed away. No sun is in the forecast for the next week, but neither is there any snow or sub-zero temps. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

A chilly -9 this morning on the way to +3 today. Will this cold air mass ever let go?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, says while the nights may be chilly, the days will be full of sunshine. His wife will be doing some gardening this coming week in the sunshine, especially towards the end of the week. Kudos to you ............ your Spring has arrived.

Edmonton, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Of course, my sister-in-law, who lives in Calgary, claims that they shall get better weather than her brother in Edmonton. We shall see.

Calgary, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, my brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, says while the nights may be chilly, the days will be full of sunshine. His wife will be doing some gardening this coming week in the sunshine, especially towards the end of the week. Kudos to you ............ your Spring has arrived.
> 
> Edmonton, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada


Dr. G., your brother-in-law must live in a different Edmonton than we do. There is still two feet of snow on our garden and lawn and with nighttime temps in the -10 range, there will be no gardening done in his yard either. He must have a greenhouse does he?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, he said his garden plot facing his southern exposure is free of snow. Of course, you are to the northeast of him. Same thing happens here, with people living a few miles west of my area of St.John's actually have some crocus starting to come up. Spring must be around the corner. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our garden plot and lawn are both on the south side of our lot with full exposure to the sun, but in spite of that, they remain under two feet of snow.


----------



## MacGenius24

It's pretty damp out here in brampton, I would love to tell you the temperature but my dashboard widget isn't accurate.


----------



## MacDoc

I think "chilly" will do.....since it's rain/snow mix called for. 
Somewhere just above zero - windy, grey and dismal......bring back spring......pleeeeease.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> Of course, my sister-in-law, who lives in Calgary, claims that they shall get better weather than her brother in Edmonton. We shall see.
> 
> Calgary, Alberta - Forecast - Environment Canada


"Better" is relative. IMHO, Calgary gets more weather changes, especially Chinooks. Edmonton and area tends to be a little more stable and less apt to have such wide swings in weather from day to day, hour to hour. 

While it is nice to see Spring for a couple of hours/days, it is hell on plants and people to get slammed into the deep freeze again, and then back into Spring, and then the deep freeze...and then Spring, etc etc....

It's killer on the trees and perennials. 

Currently -3 and overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and rain at just past 5PM. Rain off and on all day, but at least it is taking some of our snow away each day.


----------



## SINC

+4 and overcast. May have to go out and open up the motor home and watch the golf tourney there with a cold one today.


----------



## eMacMan

Bit of a break from winter today in SW AB. Got up to 5 or 6°C. Suspect the old man may just reloading his arsenal for another blast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 11PM. The rain has stopped, but it is still cloudy.


----------



## MacDoc

Clear and chilly at 4 - at least the wind is died now. What a cold blustery day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5.5C at nearly 12:30AM. Just took my dogs out for a walk. A bit of fog is coming in from offshore, which makes everything very still.


----------



## SINC

Still 4 at nearly 10:00 p.m. and a nice week ahead with highs of 8, 9, 10, 11 and 12 for the next five days. Bring it on!


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly and clear at 1 degree but that sun is strong....our early bloomer is even more pronounced.










the sap is flowing and a treat!!! High of 11 expected.. Scooter time. Birds are up and noisy too.


----------



## SINC

-4 and headed north to +8 today should help reduce the two feet of snow on our lawn by quite a bit today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful spring morning in the downtown core. Brilliant sunshine and a bright blue sky. Although it is very crisp. The 'wish I brought my gloves' kind of crisp.

It was uplifting to see many front lawns and gardens raked free of their winter blanket of leaves and flotsam. Although perhaps a bit premature as they're calling for snow on Monday... I'd say it's close enough to say 'out like a lion'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain overnight has given way to a quiet, cloudy +10C morning. A great deal of our existing snow vanished overnight with all of the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

I actually see some little crocus shoots coming up where last night's rain washed away some snow next to the house. Spring might be on its way. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Just got back from shopping - very cold wind and plus 2 - I can't believe it's going to 11 and then calling for mixed snow and rain tonight 

Lot of chores to do while the sun shines and my energy is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have no sun in the forecast for the next week, but no snow is forecast until next Saturday. As we approach the May 24th date which is usually our last snow day, Spring seems to be in the air. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

UP to plus 4 and the backyard in the sun feels wonderful - some grass popping and one of my golden something or other shrubs is greening up quickly.
I'm afraid this is the last nice day until next Thursday


----------



## MacDoc

Oh nice - jumped to 11 - kid away on Ninja with appropriate finger wagging.....Dad soon. Got a bit of spring cleaning done before it rains. Scooter cleaned and shined up and forsale. A real spring day :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C and the sun is trying to shine through the fog. A nice Sunday evening. Good night for a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +8C this morning. Amazingly, most of our snow is gone .............. With six weeks of Winter still ahead of us, it could easily be replaced by a foot or more of fresh snow, but for now, it is mostly gone. Snow is forecast for this weekend, and no sun is in sight. Still, for now, it feels like Spring and that is all that counts.


----------



## SINC

Ever the optimist, eh Dr. G.? 

-2 here this morning on the way to +10 in the sunshine again today. We still have a ton of snow to melt, but it is decreasing every day by about 6 inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, with no sun, fog and rain is all we have to melt our snow. Still, with our last snowfall being on or before May 24th, there is still a great deal that might happen here. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Looking at a map, St. John's always appeared to be quite far north to me, but when I checked, you are in fact well below the 49th parallel at the 47th compared to we here at the 53rd. That is about 666 km further south than us as lines of latitude are about 111 km apart.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are south, but being so far out into the North Atlantic, our weather is influenced by the Labrador Current and the Gulf Stream. St.John's is near where these two temps of water meet, and thus our fog. Still, with just under 11 feet of snow so far this Winter, we were about two feet below normal. I have not seen parts of my garden free of snow this early since we moved in to our home in 1996.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C as the fog is burning off. Still now sun, but there is no wind so it is a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a year makes. This time, last year, I was afraid that some of my dogs were going to jump over my 6 foot fence if the snow got any higher. This year, there is no snow (at least today) near this same fence.


----------



## SINC

+10 at noon and very nice out there in bright sunshine. The melt is on.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and the rain has started again. Still, it is amazing how little snow there is left around my house. Only 48 more days of Winter left.


----------



## MacGenius24

Yesterday was sunny and beautiful, Today we got some snow, hail and rain. What a drastic change!


----------



## Dr.G.

"What a drastic change!" This is what I hate about the April/May months here in St.John's. One day, nice, the next day, bring out the snow blower.


----------



## MacDoc

1 degree and grismal...the worst combo of grim dismal ice , snow rain, cold fog,,,,,,,and it's windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that this is coming our way, MacDoc, with some snow over the weekend. Still, only 48 more days of Winter here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Now -1


----------



## SINC

13 in bright sunshine at nearly 5:00 p.m., as I sit in the motor home with the screen door and all the windows open. The thermometer in the sun on the west side window reads 82F. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a light rain. Hopefully, it will stay warm enough so that this rain will not turn to snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog burned off early this morning, and right now it is sunny and +3C. Rain/drizzle and fog was forecast for the entire week and into next week, so this sunshine is a treat.


----------



## SINC

Science can't even agree on the local weather patterns, never mind climate change. 

Weather network, left, versus Accuweather, right. (There is no snow out there this morning by the way.) 

Currently +2 on the way to 8 or 10, depending on the forecast you choose to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, go for Accuweather, especially on Friday and Sunday.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - Forecast - Environment Canada

This is why this morning's sun is such a surprise.


----------



## MacDoc

-3 - grey ...waaaah want spring back.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with the fog rolling back in, so there goes the sun ................... but one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and rain .............. but, just like fog, one does not have to shovel the rain. This is the earlies I have seen my front garden free of snow since we moved in here back in 1996. Went over to our old home, which I moved in to back in 1979, and there is no snow there either. So, this is the earliest it is without any snow, and there are only about 47 more likely snow days left in Winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2 here this morning with a high of 10 today and staying in double digits all the way through Monday. Nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Still cold out there in the downtown core. Although seeing little green shoots poking out from any and all patches of earth tempers it a little.

Come on back spring. Just ignore winter. He is definitely on the way out...


----------



## Dr.G.

Next week Winter returns here to NL as snow is forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 2PM and just over 13C. Strange weather for this time of year.


----------



## eMacMan

Third gorgeous day in a row. At this rate the snow banks could be gone in another week or two. That is unless global warming kicks in and we get another foot or two of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

14.6C and there is actually the possibility of thunder storms predicted, which would be the first bit of thunder in the month of April in the recorded history of St.John's.


----------



## SINC

+4 under cloud cover but a bit of blue sky is showing to the east. There may be hope for today yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 4PM, a record warmth for this time of the year.


----------



## MacDoc

7 degrees, sunny feels colder with the wind. It's gonna tease us all week.
Sigh it's REALLY spring at the Masters Tournament in Augusta.........


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and a bit of rain. A fine night since there is no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, having lived in Georgia for 5 years, there is no real Winter there. I was in Athens, GA where we saw one day of snow of 4 1/2 inches, and a few days of flurries that did not really stick to much other than the grass for an hour or so. My two years in Waycross, GA saw 1/2 inch of snow, the first snow that they had in 12 years. Thus, in five years, I saw five inches of snow.

Coming here to St.John's, in my 32 years here, we have had three storms that dumped more than 5 inches in little over an hour. When the forecast is for "flurries", that can result in 3-5 inches of snow in the course of a day.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmm still 7 degrees and I'm getting cabin fever....late night A&W scooter ride maybe in the works...have to steal MY gloves back from kid. Was proud of him this am - below zero and off he went on his Ninja - huge grin on his face.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6.5C and sunny. A quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

+2 this morning on the way to a sunny 14 today. Spring has sprung.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with some sun. Lots of April showers in the forecast, but not much snow, so this is as close to Spring as we get here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Not bad - just went out- chilly last night ....-2 but quickly to plus 5 now and heading to 9 which with the sun and little wind might mean an hours reading in the backyard or a scooter jaunt or both. Such a tease bt the plants and birds are carrying on riotously. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Listening to someone from Environment Canada say that this will be a record year for big icebergs floating on past St.John's. We shall see.

Home | Iceberg Finder | Find icebergs in Newfoundland and Labrador


----------



## EvanPitts

Nice and sunny - and one can even see the sky today in Hamilton (which is a rare feat) - so it looks like once I am finished with this morning's business, I'll be cleaning windows...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +13C this afternoon here in St.John's. The kids are all outside doing Springtime activities and having a grand time.


----------



## SINC

8 over the noon hour and 14 this afternoon under light cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last year at this time we had over two feet of snow on the ground in my backyard. Today, there is no snow at all. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

We still have quite a bit of snow in our back yard.


----------



## MacDoc

11 and sunny - went past the predicted high and the Masters is starting....sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, will the week of double-digit sunshine melt your snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

I took a wedge out to Churchill Park this afternoon, before the school children got out, to try and teach one of my dogs to retrieve the golf balls. Unsuccessful ........... but it was nice to get outside without a jacket this late in Winter.


----------



## SINC

Another few days of these temps should melt all our snow, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Sinc. Just over 6 more weeks of Winter here and then we can say "No more snow until next Winter." We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Zero - clear - the moon was so bright in the window it woke me up at 4 am. 
Going to 9 .....same all week.....sun and teasing warmth.


----------



## SINC

+2 here this morning and headed up to 13. A perfect afternoon to open the windows and the screen door in the motor home, crack a cool one and watch the Masters on satellite TV with friends. Fresh warm air, the Masters, cold beer and good friends. Tough to beat. Go Weir!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and cloudy. A very quiet day.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 4 and with the forecast of sun for a week the hammock frame is now assembled. :clap: The back office is almost open for business once more.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and raining. Still a quiet day.


----------



## MacDoc

Nasssty - wind off the lake is heavy with moisture and sun was watery plus kid lost my balaclava ( now located after Dad rant ).
= chilly ride for an A&W fix.

••

Now down to 4 going just below freezing - hopefully wind swings away from the lake.
Tulips are 8" and climbing fast :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and still quiet now that the rain has stopped. Tulips are starting to poke up throught the soil and even some crocus are coming up.


----------



## SINC

Still 9 after a few showers this afternoon and more rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sky is starting to clear, and the moon is coming out into full view. It was bright and full last night, and now it is somewhat hazy, but it's still up there.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The sky is starting to clear, and the moon is coming out into full view. It was bright and full last night, and now it is somewhat hazy, but it's still up there.


Good to know. It disappeared here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look to the southeast and there is should be ................. at least at 12:04AM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn moon was so bright last night it woke me at 4 am.....it happens to come straight in on the bed sometimes....nailed me good last night...long day....snoozed part of the Masters = catching up now.

3 and a bit of cloud,


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, it was very bright. Best Passover full moon, at least here in St.John's, in years. The moon is once again bright in the southern skies.


----------



## The Doug

Lookin' mighty fine. Coolish, but just the way I like it. A nice respite from the past ten days (or so) of sometimes-heavy rain. :clap:


----------



## SINC

We had big thunderstorms roll through last night between 6:00 and 10:00, loud and enough of a boom to shake the house at times with only a bit of rain.

+2 this morning on the way to 14 under sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C this morning with loads of sunshine. No more sun is forecast until next weekend, at least for St.John's, so we should enjoy it while we can.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 3 and perfect clear sky - strong sun - uncertain about hammock


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with sunshine just before 1PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, the forecast is now for about an inch of snow overnight. Still, it won't last.


----------



## SINC

12 degrees and we will break our high of 13 for sure. Bright sunlight. We had a power outtage for about 90 minutes this morning. Very unusual in such nice weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some sunshine our way, Sinc.


----------



## MacDoc

We got lots of sun but damn that wind is cold plus 8 feels like 1


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C here as well MacDoc, but not too strong a wind, so it feels like +8C.


----------



## SINC

+2 and overcast with showers in the forecast and a high of 14 today.


----------



## MacDoc

- 2  and gorgeous sun.....noooooooo .......15 promised next Friday tho :clap:


----------



## The Doug

Brilliantly sunny. Cool. Perfect.


----------



## MacDoc

My hammock disagrees with the cool perfect bit... -1 and sunny.


----------



## The Doug

Then into the hot tub you must go!


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some cold rain this morning. A good day to stay indoors.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and we're up to 4 on the way to 14.


----------



## MacDoc

Hot tub it is to enjoy the sun in amenable surroundings....still only plus 1 but big sunburn day I would bet.


----------



## overkill

+3 right now with lots of sun, not going to get much warmer. End of the week is looking pretty good though.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with lots of fog this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

13 in bright sunshine. I am in shorts sitting in the motor home, windows and screen door open watching the Masters. The neighbourhood is alive with people out in their yards enjoying the day.


----------



## imactheknife

I happened to look at the EDmonton Journals forecast for the fun of it today. Interestingly enough in 1909 it was -17.7 Degrees Celsius and in 1913 it was 26.7 degrees Celsius. So is there Global warming? or is this just a fluctuating planet?


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C at just past 10PM. One is able to watch the effects of global warming float on past us in St.John's with the massive icebergs. The bigger the iceberg mean the more rapid and dramatic the calving of icebergs from Greenland.


----------



## SINC

As imtk points out, the temperature fluctuations have been much higher in the past than now and it is all part of natural cycles.

A lovely spring evening at 14 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

The iceberg flows, as tracked by satellites over the past 30 years or so, have shown a dramatic increase in the number and size of the bergs, a result, I fear, of global warming.


----------



## SINC

Yep, and that is exactly the response the carbon credit salesmen would hope you have, fear. I'll have none of it, thanks anyway Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yep, and that is exactly the response the carbon credit salesmen would hope you have, fear. I'll have none of it, thanks anyway Dr. G." I am not really sold on the idea of "carbon credits", since it takes some polluters off the hook. Still, even accounts going back to the early 1700s indicate that the past 30 years or so have seen more/bigger icebergs, at least here in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but I was speaking with a meterologist who said that if there were as many icebergs off the coast of NL back in April 14th, 1912 as there are today (and will be on Tuesday), then the Titantic would never have dared to venture into these waters. They would have changed course southward and headed for NYC via a different direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +9.5C here in St.John's this morning. At least one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## MacDoc

-2 sun is peeking up. Spring cleaning rampage...love these long weekends.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are in for a cold week here in St.John's, with today's high the warmest it shall get until next Monday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Must be a trend. We too will only get to 9 today with rain and only 2 tomorrow with SNOW. Currently sitting at 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, when we both get bad weather, it means great weather for the GTA. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

This is not going to be a pleasant day given the weather warning issued about an hour ago. Currently 1 with a high of 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that sort of snow makes driving dangerous for those who are thinking Spring and not Winter. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 6 going to 9 but the rest of the week is glorious in the 12 range... now 17 projected for Friday....


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, luckily, someone is getting Spring. Kudos, MacDoc.


----------



## SINC

Once we get through today, we're going to the same kind of conditions as Mississauga:


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> Once we get through today, we're going to the same kind of conditions as Mississauga:


Remember, SINC, that Mississauga is considered the jewel of the GTA and enjoys particularly beautiful weather.


----------



## MacDoc

Why so it does...7 and a beautiful forecast


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +7 today and a warm week ahead with a high of 21 predicted for Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and snowing at just before 10AM.  Going down to -9C on Friday, which will set a record cold temp for April, and make it feel like mid-December.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and warm! Phew!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with off and on snow.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and gorgeous out...:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 9PM with an inch of snow on the ground. I just had some crocus starting to bloom, but I fear that Friday's -9C temps will do them in for another year.


----------



## Dr.G.

More snow at 10PM ................ and I just took the snow tires off of my car. Luckily, I did not put away my snow shovels.


----------



## SINC

+1 this morning on the way to a sunny 13 today. Still looking at 20 or so by Monday.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and warmer!

Yippee!

Light jacket this morning on the hound walk. Spring flowers abound. Tai Chi was in full swing in the park.

All the trees have buds just waiting to explode. Winter is finally over.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and snow flurries outside ................ as we near our high for the day of -1C. We might see an end to the off and on flurries and even some sun .................. but that shall not be until Tuesday when it warms up to a Springlike +5C.


----------



## SINC

7 over the noon hours on the way to a new high of 11. The sun is there, but a thin veil of clouds make it very weak.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit our high of -1C and the snow has stopped .............. only to resume flurries once we dip down to -8C by tomorrow. So much for Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow flurries have stopped and the skies are clearing a bit ............. which means the temps will be dipping down to -8C overnight. I had the woodstove going most of the day.


----------



## sharonmac09

> dr.g.





> snow flurries have stopped and the skies are clearing a bit ............. Which means the temps will be dipping down to -8c overnight. I had the woodstove going most of the day.



View attachment 8411


Stephenville, NFLD courtesy of my brother-in-law


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous photo - he should send that in to the National Geographic photo contest....
Your Shot - National Geographic Magazine


plus 11 and no guilt sending kid out on errand on mcycle


----------



## SINC

9 and headed to 15 in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

4 on the way to 15 today in the sunshine. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

5 degrees just before dawn - very clear and nice half moon. Birds are singing. Heading between 16 and 20 - I suspect it's wind related....

Might head away from the lake on a long ride :clap: Real spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C here in St.John's with a bit of sunshine to help temper the cold winds off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharonmac09, really nice pic of the Stephenville area of NL. We don't have any snow on the ground like they do just now. We get more snow and more rain than they do in the course of a winter, but they get colder temps in winter and a warmer summer than we do, so it is a tradeoff of sorts.

Stephenville is one of my favorite locations in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 12 and glorious - might even be a smog day  going to 19.
Calling for 18 tomorrow tho and rain.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to +6 at 9:00 a.m. and a revised high of 16 for today. If the thin overcast allows the sun to fully shine, we might even do better.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out in full now, which helped our temps get to 0C, which will be our high for the day.


----------



## MacDoc

First AQ report of the year - 14 and still okay










Guess the haze must be lake air.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc, it appears you are saying -14. That would be one localized cold front!

Sunny, warm and absolutely beautiful in the downtown core. I believe this morning was the bridge between clear and mild to warm and hazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, imagine getting those sorts of readings in July and August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, you would think that MacDoc was in Labrador.

Churchill Falls, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

That would be a - dash if it's minus 14 I'll say so very loudly this time year.....it's PLUS 16 now


----------



## EvanPitts

Hot and smoggy in the Hammer. So much for being able to see Hogtown across the lake, it was a sight to be seen for the three days we could see it.

And with Stelco, urr... US Steel now closed down, and the smog as bad as usual, we can strike them off as being a traditional source of pollution - the smog and hot air must be all coming from City Hall...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hot and smoggy in the Hammer. So much for being able to see Hogtown across the lake, it was a sight to be seen for the three days we could see it." Cold and clear here on The Rock. I thought that Rock beat Hammer??? From Signal Hill, you can see out into the Atlantic to the horizon ............ where there is still pack ice.

Guess Hammer beats Rock this time.


----------



## SINC

12 over the noon hour under light cloud and a fierce wind. If the sun breaks through we will shoot up quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.3C at just past 4PM, but we have a bit of the wind off of the ocean, which makes things chilly, even in the sunshine.


----------



## EvanPitts

Dr.G. said:


> Guess Hammer beats Rock this time.


Rock beats Hammer in all of the important items - but nothing beats Hammer when it comes to smog, pollution, carbon soot, fallout, and black snowbanks in winter, except Bejing, where they really put a huge amount of effort into going over the top. 

I'd hate to look out and see pack ice, but if one goes up above Milton, there is still some snow at Glen Eden.

Right now, I am at Pier 8, where it is five degrees cooler than uptown right now. I even had the A/C on in the car, mostly because I was afraid to open the windows because of the smog...


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and I'm trapped behind a busy day with Macs...


----------



## Dr.G.

EP, true, St.John's does not get "smog, pollution, carbon soot, fallout, and black snowbanks in winter". We do get lots of fog, rain, snow and not more than 5 days a year (if that many) when the temps get over 25C.


----------



## SINC

Sun never did come out, but we did make it to our current temperature of 15.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to -1C at 8PM ............ and going down to -7C overnight with some flurries.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous ride out to the bank and a pig out at Swiss Chalet....no gloves - open face....perfect riding weather.

Hope it stays up for a few hours -take the kid on a jaunt - 19 and just fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and I just brushed the snow off of my car's windshield ................ not much, but enough to tell me that there will be no sense in checking out my crocus tomorrow morning. RIP, little ones.


----------



## SINC

A balmy 6 on the way to 12 today with light cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C going up to +3C. Snow flurries are forecast for today and tomorrow, but right now the sun is shining. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and some cloud. Very nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Come on sun. Come on....come on sun......SUN! COME! Come on sun....


----------



## Dr.G.

Come on warmth .............. come on warmth ...................... We have "zoomed" up to +2.5C with lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at 6 under cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a cold wind coming off of the Atlantic from the north. I can see my breath in the sunshine.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Come on warmth .............. come on warmth ...................... We have "zoomed" up to +2.5C with lots of sunshine.


It's the same chant I use to call my Basset, Dr. G. The sun today seems just as stubborn.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrj, my doxies don't mind laying around the back deck in the full sunshine. When I was sitting out there with them for about 5 minutes and started to see my breath was the moment I came back inside.

Speaking of Bassetts ................


----------



## SINC

Noon and we've squeezed out two more degrees at 8. We may get to 12 yet, but still no sun.


----------



## MacDoc

19 out - busted the highs both days and too busy for riding


----------



## Dr.G.

Work before pleasure, MacDoc. As Karl Marx once wrote, "Work is the curse of the drinking class."


----------



## MacDoc

Showered and napped - staff taking the last client :clap:
Up to 21 - hitting Mr. Greek for supper then a jaunt if I'm not too tired.


----------



## SINC

Well, the sun finally broke through and we are now sitting at 13. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting and the temps are dipping. +1C going down to -4C with flurries overnight.


----------



## SINC

Cool at -3 this morning on the way up to 13 today and 22 tomorrow in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just past 9AM. Clouds are drifting in and so we might get some light snow this morning as we "zoom" all the way up to +4C. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hmmm, it looks like yesterday but it doesn't feel like it. The sun is shining but a cold north wind is blowing. All the Tai Chi folk have taken refuge close to buildings, not in the glory of the sun drenched park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, mrj. Still, it is good weather for hound-walking. As we say here, "Dry ground equals a happy hound". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly and we've jumped to +2. Methinks we will get higher than 13 again today.


----------



## MacDoc

Dodged the rain but the summer weather is departed - a cold damp 5 with east wind.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, mrj. Still, it is good weather for hound-walking. As we say here, "Dry ground equals a happy hound". Paix, mon ami.


Absolutely Dr.G.! 

In fact, dry ground equals both a happy hound and a happy hound walker.


----------



## Dr.G.

"In fact, dry ground equals both a happy hound and a happy hound walker." Personally, I love the fog, and walking in the fog is fine with me. My doxies don't much like it, especially when the fog is so thick and low that I have trouble seeing them at the end of the leash.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we've reached 5 already. Nice sunny day. Time to head outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C this afternoon with very light snow flurries starting to drift to earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

The flurries stopped as the temps hit today's high of +4C. The wind is shifting once again, so the prevailing winds off of the Atlantic will bring cold temps as low as -6C over night.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunny day at 13 and climbing. Sitting in the motor home with all the screens open watching the PGA Tour.


----------



## SINC

5 and headed north to 17 here today with possible showers. We can use the rain to wash things down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very sunny this morning. The air is cold but the sun at least has a bit of warmth to it.


----------



## mrjimmy

Rain for the next three days.

One wet walker and one stinky and wet walkee.

Correction, one cold wet walker and one cold, wet and stinky walkee.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... one stinky and wet walkee." I don't envy you, mrj. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## bsenka

Snow flurries. Again. Not one weather service predicted it this time. 

Warm enough (+2C) that it's melting as soon as it hits the ground, but still....


----------



## SINC

Yeah, you just don't need any kind of moisture in Winnipeg right now. We've climbed to 6 on the way to 18 now.


----------



## MacDoc

7 wet and cold followed by more wet and cold followed by more wet and cold followed by SUMMER WEEKEND at 22 !!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and sunny, but that is our high for the day. 

True, Winnipeg needs no more moisture of any kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C right now, and going down to -4C overnight. Still, tomorrow shall be sunny and +8C, so it will be like Spring. We shall see.


----------



## MacGenius24

Rain, Rain Go away.... We got loads of it today. Guess what? Thats right, were getting more tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 530AM here in St.John's. A clear sky and a beautiful pre-dawn crescent moon rises out of the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

+5 at just past 4:00 a.m. here on the way to between 19 and 23 today, depending on which forecast you believe. Then it is into the dumper with highs the rest of the week in the low single digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and the temps have zoomed up to +6C in the past few hours. It won't get much warmer, but with no wind, there is not the same chill in the air as it has been recently.


----------



## MacDoc

April showers......damn spring is busting out green big time now 10 - weak sun and you can hear the stuff grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and still very sunny at just past 2PM. I am typing this outside on my back deck with my iBook. The UV index is 5, which is high for us, especially in April. I am NOT complaining, however.


----------



## SINC

At mid morning we're at 10 with light overcast. The buds are bursting on the Shubert cherry trees in the front yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

April tree buds are something that I miss since coming here to St.John's. Trees don't start to bud until early June, with real leaves in late June to early July.


----------



## MacGenius24

Weird weather today  Very damp today, then at about 4:30 It started to rain, with the sun on the horizon. It looked beautiful and I was going to take a picture but my camera batteries were dead.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacG, too bad about the camera. Those sorts of scenes look great.


----------



## SINC

We're at 23 right now. Nice. If the sun was out, we'd be much, much higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a nice sunset. The end of a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Yippee - summer comin' on the weekend - plus 4 heading to 26!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet and cloudy morning here in St. John's, with +4C temps. Not bad all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, we don't get your weekend temps outside of a few days in July. Enjoy them to the fullest, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

3 on the way to 10 today, but only getting to +1 tomorrow with snow. 23 yesterday, 1 tomorrow. Wild swing in temp for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife is not going to like the snow. She and her sister are driving to Edmonton from Calgary this morning.


----------



## MacGenius24

Good Morning Canada! Waking up to a +5 here in Brampton, from the looks outside of my window, It seems all wind is gone. The ground is still wet.


----------



## MacDoc

A wet and chilly three but that warm stretch coming is not stretched out to next Monday.at 19 with a couple mid 20s in the middle.


----------



## SINC

-5 with a wind chill that makes the feel like the temp is -13 with light snow:


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with some hazy sunshine and not much wind. Out on the back deck, with a cup of coffee and my iBook. Once the threat of snow ends for use by May 24th, I shall be able to bring out my table and chairs to enjoy the coming of Summer, hopefully by late June/early July. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that Weather Network forecast seems more like we get here in St.John's. I would switch to Environment Canada. They have a much better forecast for you folks.


----------



## mrjimmy

Five words:

Down filled sleeve less vest.

I know it's four words but there's no comedy in that.

Warm enough for the arms to be foot loose and fancy free but the torso needs more-so.

According to the (weather) man, the sky is only going to get clearer and the temps are only going to go higher.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, that Weather Network forecast seems more like we get here in St.John's. I would switch to Environment Canada. They have a much better forecast for you folks.


They may have the better forecast Dr. G., but they are wrong 90% of the time on Edmonton's weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wrong" 90% of the time seems about right for our weather here as well, especially when it comes to the severity of snow or rain storms. Still, look on the bright side ......... they are correct 10% of the time and you may get that sort of weather.


----------



## SINC

The sun is now up and we're worse off than before:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk. This is why we look to May 24th as our last day of Winter. The mounds of snow are now gone, but there is always the chance of snow up until Victoria Day here in St.John's. My wife, who has lived in both Calgary and Edmonton, says that Springtime snow is not uncommon there, so she was not shocked to see it here. Such is Life. 

Let's all hope for a sunny Canada Day across ALL of Canada. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I just noticed that windchill reading on the Weather Network pic. -17C is brutal here in St.John's in Feb., so it will be interesting to hear from my wife, who is currently in Edmonton, and brought only light Spring clothes. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds shifted direction, picked up in intensity, the temps dipped to 10C and it suddenly started to rain.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow was supposed to come in around midnight and then 2 " over night. So I went to a nearby town for dinner with friends. Snow came in about 7:30 last night and I drove about halfway home in whiteout conditions the other half was just bad. Woke up to about a foot this AM. Thankfully most of it has melted even though the temp is still hovering just above 0°. Always nice to escape "Death By a Thousand Shovel Loads".

Gotta love SW AB.


----------



## MacDoc

11 degrees and all UP from here to 21 and then 26 - yippee - ridin' time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +10C and the rain has stopped. The air is clean smelling with Springlike freshness.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Death By a Thousand Shovel Loads". I know this sort of slow-death quite well. Of course, a thousand shovel loads would not get all of my driveway cleared. This is why I decided to get a snowblower. It does in 20 minutes what would take me 3-5 hours to do ............ and I don't risk a heart attack.


----------



## SINC

15 degrees below normal at 1. This is nearly May for God's sake and friggin' winter won't let go.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> "Death By a Thousand Shovel Loads". I know this sort of slow-death quite well. Of course, a thousand shovel loads would not get all of my driveway cleared. This is why I decided to get a snowblower. It does in 20 minutes what would take me 3-5 hours to do ............ and I don't risk a heart attack.


Ditto for mine but If I were to count them up and list the real number I fear I would then be accused of gross exaggeration. I think of it as my free gym membership but I am telling you by this time of year the exercise regime is getting to be very annoying!


----------



## SINC

It is currently -10 here is St. Albert and the wind chill sits at -20. A brutal reality after +23 on Tuesday. We will struggle to get above zero for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ditto for mine but If I were to count them up and list the real number I fear I would then be accused of gross exaggeration. I think of it as my free gym membership but I am telling you by this time of year the exercise regime is getting to be very annoying!


eMacMan, that is how I get through each winter here in St.John's. I tell myself that the snow shovelling is good exercise for me. This year was not bad with "only" 11 feet of snow, which is two feet short of our average, and more rain, which kept the snow mounds down. There is no snow left in St.John's except some persistant mounds in the parking lots of malls that were packed in and mounded quite high by huge plows. Snow is forecast for next week, but I shall not worry about that right now.

Currently, it is sunny and +11C and that is all I am considering. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Brutal" is an apt word to describe that change of temps, Sinc. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

In a word, Glorious!

Blue skies and brilliant sunshine. Best of all, it's warm!

Suddenly, as if overnight, the skeletal outlines of trees are teeming with buds about to burst forth and spring flowers are in bloom everywhere. The crystal clear sound of robins permeates the air and the soccer pitch if full of school kids warming up in the morning sun.

Today is the quintessential Hollywood version of springtime in the city.


----------



## MacDoc

and tomorrow it's suddenly Summer in the City...  26 forecast.

7 now - air is fresh and glorious sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring/Summer comes to the GTA, kudos one and all. What might real Summer bring???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and an unexpected +16C here in St.John's. There is a breeze, so it is not hot and a great day to work out in the garden ............ finally. There are even some secondary crocus that are up and blooming.


----------



## SINC

The sun has finally come out, but it remains very chilly:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife is not a happy camper being in Edmonton and then having to drive south to Calgary this afternoon ................. where it is actually colder.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and very nice out - bit of wind. Cherry tree is growing like a weed again and rubbing against ( and through ) the screen and eavestrough... shades of Halloween - moans and scrapes....makes it hard to sleep.
...the snicker snackers come out today.....damn things think they can grow just anywhere


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +16C here in St.John's. The crocus are again blooming. Sadly, by Monday, they face typical St.John's weather. Still, it is nice today and this weekend, so we are all happy.
St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Spring/Summer comes to the GTA, kudos one and all. What might real Summer bring???


Smog and bitching. Not necessarily in that order...


----------



## MacDoc

You can bet smog tomorrow










the bitching can wait....16 going to 19


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind is from the southwest, so we are at an air quality 3, which is "Low Risk", but high for us at this time of year. All that pollution from NYC is being blown up to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +14C at 630PM. Outside on my back deck with my iBook. Won't be able to do this next week, but today is perfect.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow 17 before 7 am - mcycle ridin' day fer sure :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C at just before 830AM here in St.John's.

Have fun on your MC, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-5 with snow in the forecast and a high of only 5. This is spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife just left Edmonton the other day to drive down to Calgary. She tells me that the weather is not much better there either. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +10C at nearly 11AM as the wind is shifting from the southwest to southeast, which mean colder Atlantic Ocean air. Still, the sun is out and it is a fine day.


----------



## mrjimmy

A fine day here as well.

A day to cast off your winter threads and expose the pasty flesh to the elements. Short sleeve shirts definitely. Perhaps even a pair of shorts?

Dare I eat a peach?


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes only 9.30 and it's 20 degrees. 

Good AQ as well .....sweet


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, quick, go out on your MC and enjoy these fine temps and AQ ............ it might not last.


----------



## MacDoc

Now 22 and heading to the back office - can't find my hat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forget your hat, MacDoc, don your helmet and head out on to the open road. Paix, mon ami. Bon voyage.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -3 now with a steady snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to see your Spring ruined with this snow, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from raking the back garden. Still sunny and +11C, but with the wind shifting from the ENE, it might mean some fog later in the afternoon/evening. However, all in all, it is a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is going to hit 28C in TO today. We might hit that temp one time every four or five Julys. Summer has come to the GTA.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We sit at -3 now with a steady snowfall.


And the climate alarmists laugh at me for suggesting that in the not too distant future the glaciers will return. Here in SW AB it looks like a week straight of snow - rain - snow ....

Ah well we did have 5 days of nice spring weather.


----------



## The Doug

Yumpin' yiminy... 

And it's only 12:40 p.m. 

Nice to have every window in the house wide open. :clap:

Back to more seasonal temperatures tomorrow, but they're forecasting > 20 degrees again on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, Summer seems to have come to your neck of the woods as well. Kudos.

Still +11C at just past 3PM. I have been out in the flower beds actually working the soil, which is the earliest I have been able to work that bed in the past 10 years. Snow is forecast for this time on Monday, but for today, I am able to hold real soil in my hands once again.


----------



## SINC

Still snowing at noon at +1 and trying to struggle up to 5.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and livin' is easy - tons of bike and mcycles out. Nice to ride in short sleeves.

Bit out of shape for long jaunts....was creaky when arrived home after a couple of enjoyable hours and lunch out. Waved to late rising kid as he was heading out on his own ride about. It's actually too hot to sit out in the sun - there is no shade from trees yet. Be nice later tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

+13C and still very sunny at 4:37PM. I went out on my bike for the first time this year.


----------



## MacDoc

27 at 4.30 and I think we've topped out - windy and feels like a thunderstorm looming. Nice for my freshly soiled and seeded lawn.
Forks of the Credit tomorrow I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, what does "Fork of the Credit" mean?


----------



## MacDoc

It's a popular destination for a day trip especially for mcyclist - the ride up is nice - it's about an hour out of the city and the road along the Credit is fun to ride with one wicked hairpin.
On a nice day it's a slow ride as its jammed .....excellent coffee shop is a nice kick back break.

The Hills of Headwaters - Forks of the Credit Provincial Park

Forks of the Credit

There is a scenic train ride nearby as well as many picturesque small towns like Belfontaine.

There are number of routes to get there so variety is a feature. Just an enjoyable 1/2 day jaunt.

Clouding over now and getting very humid. A line of showers heading our way that are in Kitchener just now.

Squall line just blew in - very dark to South West....perfect timing for the lawn.


----------



## KC4

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc, what does "Fork of the Credit" mean?


It's when you get that "PRONG" of pain when you read the interest charge line on your VISA bill. Rather Tine Spingling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, KC4. However, I have only paid interest once on a Visa bill and that was because the bank made a mistake in crediting my Visa bill on time, so they gave me back my interest. That was the only time a bank ever gave me money.

Just under 11C and the sun is setting. Clear skies at night mean a cool overnight period, but sunshine will be with us again tomorrow. What a weekend.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thunder bolts and lightening....

Batten down the hatches!


----------



## bgw

Stormy and dark. Winds strong from the North West. Flashes of lightning on the horizon.


----------



## imactheknife

WOW I thought I was in a TORNADO!! I went to go fishing in Elora (Grand River) and my fishing rod was screwed up a bit. I looked up and was like I am out of here. I was barely out of Elora when the Wind and rain started coming sideways blowing branches and other debris and Hail all over the road! WOW I for sure thought this was a Tornado with winds like that...scary feeling as I had to pull over and wait it out along with many motorcyclists. This lasted about 20 minutes and it was still raining hard when I started to drive again.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have to admit that I love thunder and lightening, although we only get one such storm every few years here in St.John's. So, enjoy this treat from Nature for me, SVP. Merci, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

Nice now - temp dropped 9 degrees to 18 but more squall lines on the way. That was a very strong front.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada has issued warning for the folks from London to Hamilton, ON.


----------



## SINC

We made it to 6 and the snow has stopped although the forecast is for more cloud and cold and snow and drizzle and rain and stuff until Thursday.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 18 but sturm und drang indeed
TheStar.com | GTA | Fierce storm hits city


----------



## Dr.G.

Just spoke to my wife who said that for a short while this afternoon, it was like a St.John's blizzard/white out in Okotoks, AB, where she is attending a "Go, Flames, Go!!!" hockey party today. Calgary was a bit better when they arrived there from Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet +7C at 11:11PM. There is no wind and the skies are clear, so I took a moment to just look up at the stars. A majestic sight.


----------



## SINC

No stars here tonight as the gloomy weather continues.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and very very muggy - lots more rain on the way.


----------



## overkill

Still raining out there. Sunday is not looking any better


----------



## MacDoc

12 degrees and very fresh - steep gradient yesterday - 

Winds at Toronto's Pearson airport gusted to 115 km/h at one point Saturday, the strongest gusts since the blizzard of January 1978, Mr. Ashton said.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -4 with yet more snow forecast for all day Sunday with a high of only +4.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are having a very atypical weekend here in St.John's, with lots of sunshine and double-digit temps. Currently, it is 11C and very sunny, with no wind. We have actually had nearly as much sunshine in the past three days (if you count today as sunny until about 6PM) as we had in ALL of the month of June last year. Yes, very atypical.


----------



## mrjimmy

Hmm, today and yesterday. You wouldn't even know they were in the same month.

Cool, damp and fresh this morning. A real spring smell in the air. A mix of blossoms, grass and rain. Nice, but not yesterday nice.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 10 and grey - very April showers day. Have a daffodil about to bloom. Good day to read and veg.


----------



## Dr.G.

+16C which is about +8C above seasonal norms. Still lots of sunshine, a light breeze out of the southwest. I had to come in from a couple of hours in the garden to get some water. A great Sunday afternoon to be outside.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird swings...only 9 now - going to 27 tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

0 at noon and unlikely we will make it to our high of +4. The snow continues to fall and the lawns are now pure white with wet roads and sidewalks.


----------



## imobile

*Meanwhile a thousand pages later ~*



MacNutt said:


> I don't think that this will ever turn into a monster thread like Dr. G's "Shangri-la Clubhouse"...but I think that it could be an interesting way for all of us to compare notes on what is happening weather-wise in our particular neck of the woods, on any given day.
> 
> And, since Canada is such a lage (HUGE) and diverse place, then some of these weather reports could end up being shockingly different. On the very same day.
> 
> Feel free to post photos.
> 
> Today, here on Salt Spring Island, it was unseasonably cool and there were dark clouds that threatened rain. They delivered on this threat toward suppertime, but it didn't amout to much.
> 
> I heard reports of snow at the higher levels. Scary.
> 
> So...what's it like where YOU live? Right NOW?
> 
> [ November 02, 2003, 08:24 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


Ahh that topic we all talk about.
And nearly a quarter million views later?

It is s a sunny, though a cool 14C right now in Lotus Land (48N/123W)
Spring is was three weeks late this year judging by my magnolia tree!
Well at least the Garry Oaks are coming out of their winter hibernation!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Gerry Macnutt knew quite well that talking about the weather was something to bring ALL Canadians together here in ehMacLand. RIP, GM. You are missed.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +17.5 a couple of hours ago, which would have made this the third warmest day ............ last June.


----------



## MacDoc

Strange weather ....now climbing....and the sun is shining.... 10 and heading up to 15 .
Might get a late ride in after all. :clap: ..I think an A&W run is looming..


----------



## MacDoc

13 and sunny - burger run.


----------



## bitshiftr

Fracking beautiful. 17 outside the house and sun. Too bad I'm on Doxycycline or I'd be bathing in this gorgeousness.


----------



## MacDoc

Tttttttthey lied.....nice burger - bloody freezing out - wind straight off the lake......11 feels like 5


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to +8C, but the wind is light so all is calm and quiet.


----------



## Love/Hate

Here in Calgary it's -1˚C and blizzarding.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merry Christmas, L/H. Luckily, the shopping crowds have yet to storm the stores for bargains.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -7 and we will once again struggle to try and hit +4 today. Spring, schming.


----------



## MacDoc

8 and sunny and forecast still holding at 27


----------



## mrjimmy

mrjimmy said:


> Hmm, today and yesterday. You wouldn't even know they were in the same month.
> 
> Cool, damp and fresh this morning. A real spring smell in the air. A mix of blossoms, grass and rain. Nice, but not yesterday nice.


Hmm, today and yesterday. You wouldn't even know they were in the same month.

Sunny and warm this morning. Daffodils glowing in the sunlight. Up into the mid twenties this afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

They're predicting *28* degrees in MTL & area this afternoon. Already 12 degrees at 9:07 a.m.


----------



## sharonmac09

Snowfall warnings for Alberta and Saskatchewan! :yikes: 

Us folks in the rest of Canada feel sorry for these poor souls. 

Weather Warnings - Environment Canada


----------



## mrjimmy

sharonmac09 said:


> Snowfall warnings for Alberta and Saskatchewan! :yikes:
> 
> Us folks in the rest of Canada feel sorry for these poor souls.
> 
> Weather Warnings - Environment Canada


What's it like in New Glasgow? I drive by you every year on the way to Cape Breton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## sharonmac09

Its very pleasant to be working outside today! Sunny/cloudy and about 13 degrees and predicted to be about 23 and sunny tomorrow! Awesome all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, send some of that warmth eastward. We could use some more warmth here in St.John's. Only going up to +7C today, but with sunshine, so I am NOT complaining.


----------



## sharonmac09

> Sharon, send some of that warmth eastward. We could use some more warmth here in St.John's. Only going up to +7C today, but with sunshine, so I am NOT complaining.


Sorry Dr. G, I tried and tried but I can't summon the weather gods and send this glorious system up your way. It's pretty determined to stay here.

Sharon


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and partly sunny, so not a bad day overall.


----------



## SINC

A bit of a break over the noon hour with sunshine, but still only 5, our high for the day.


----------



## MacDoc

27 degrees and a windy 200 km mcycle ride later ....


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and a chilly wind coming off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## MacDoc

25 at 9 pm - muggy....too hot in the house. There is rain to the north - could use some here.


----------



## KC4

aaAAnd, it's snowing again in Calgary.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and light rain.. Looks like the muggy weather is over for a while - back to seasonal mid to upper teens. Mid upper 20's in April just a bit much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C this morning in St.John's. A bland day, but I am not complaining.


----------



## sharonmac09

Its about 15C and sunny and the weather office is calling for a high of 27C today. Wow, that is warm for NS at this time of the year.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning and we will struggle to get to +4 today, but we may see the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, those are great temps for NS at this time of year.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is now a sweltering 27C here in New Glasgow, NS! :yikes: It's too warm!

There is a chance of a thunderstorm here tonight!


----------



## eMacMan

Ten inches of snow overnight and still coming. Struggling to get above zero. Here in SW AB it is still winter.tptptptp


----------



## Chuck

My daughter is on her way through Manitoba right now, heading towards northern Alberta. Hopefully the weather improves over the next day.


----------



## eMacMan

Think Northern AB may have already started to clear. Thanks to a kinky jet stream those of us in the Southwestern corner can look forward to a couple more days of this ****.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and cloudy, with a chance of flurries overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some rain. A quite day.


----------



## sharonmac09

It reached at high of 27C but it wasn't too bad because of the moderate winds.
It shattered the record high of only 19C. This area's average temperature at this time
of the year is only about 10C.

Hey, did you hear that the Windsor and Ottawa areas each had one confirmed tornado last weekend?


----------



## Love/Hate

It's been raining snow on and off all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 5C at 6PM. Typical for us at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and the rain has stopped. Just cool and cloudy at the moment.


----------



## MacDoc

8 and a bit of GTA spring out my window for the winter weary complete with inadvertent bird


----------



## Dr.G.

8C here but snow is forecast for tonight. Nothing is even close to budding here in St.John's.


----------



## sharonmac09

Nice picture, MacDoc! 

Sunny but with chilly winds-temp about 8C


----------



## MacDoc

Too bad the sun is weakish - the colours are more vivid than shown.....a real treat.
There is a tulip in red peeking out in the neighbours garden.

A seasonal week coming up tho 18 tomorrow with rain will make it all grow.
Now down to 6


----------



## SINC

-7 on the way to +8 in the sunshine. Finally a day without snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at just past 10PM, going down to -4C with a bit of snow.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cool this morning with dull sunshine and the sky darkening to the west. Can I squeak a golf game in before the rain hits?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C. It is melting all of last night's snow.


----------



## sharonmac09

Bright and sunny, a little chill in the winds, about 8C and it should be a high of 12C.
Just a typical spring day.


----------



## eMacMan

Fairly cool -10°C. On the bright side it looks like we won't be getting the 2-8 inches of snow that have been part of the daily routine over the past week.

With any luck, Old man Winter will take at least a month to regroup before making that final charge.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and still very sunny. All the snow from this past winter is now officially gone from St.John's. First time we have entered the month of May without some snow on the ground somewhere in the city.


----------



## SINC

6 at mid morning on the way to only 11 today. Cool with cloudy skies.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and sunny but rain sneaking in from the South West - to ride or not to ride...that is the question...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +9C. A fine day for a BBQ.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow 16 degrees at 6 am = I think I might sneak out for a morning ride while the rain holds off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2c this morning, going up to +10 with lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning as we head for a high of 16 under cloudy skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5.5C and still very sunny. Just hung up the laundry out on the line. I love the smell of towels when they have been dried by the ocean air and sun.


----------



## MacDoc

17 mixed sun cloud - very balmy but windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with a nice ocean breeze. A great afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C at just past 2PM. Writing this outside on my iBook.


----------



## EvanPitts

20C, and the smog is rolling into Hamilton as I write this...


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C at just past 3PM. At this rate, we will hit over +20C by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

19 - we blew out our high and I'm trapped waiting for hot tub repair man


----------



## Dr.G.

Trapped in a hot tub, MacDoc??? We shall have to call you Mr. Pruney before too long. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C at just before 1AM. A nice night.


----------



## SINC

Current conditions here in Fort McLeod, Alberta:


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and cloudy here at 845AM in St.John's. Lots of wind and rain overnight, but most slept right through the storm.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees heading to 14 - spring definitely has arrived out my window :clap:
18 tomorrow and sunny - even better and a mild week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great sight, MacDoc. Nothing has started to grow here in St.John's yet, but for the first time I can remember, we enter the month of May with no snow on the ground anywhere in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning and headed up to 15 today here in Fort McLeod, AB as we depart for Montana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Sinc. Give my regards to Big Sky country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +12C at just past 1PM. My son just got back from Cuba and commented at how cold it was outside.


----------



## SINC

46 and overcast with light rain here in Kalispell, MT on the way up to 60 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and the rain has stopped this morning. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## KC4

+3 and overcast with a forecast for rain....oh well, my yard has had the first pass clean-up ....a good time for a little rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, KC4, some rain and warmth might make the grass grow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is rolling in slowly, and it remains a steady +11C. Still a very quite Sunday afternoon.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sunny and high clouds-about 18C-a very nice day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, send some of that sunshine a bit further east. Merci.


----------



## sharonmac09

Marc, you can whip out the cappuccino machine and make some picante brew! That would give you some warmth!


----------



## Dr.G.

We want sunshine, not so much warmth. 11C is above season for us here in St.John's in early May.


----------



## sharonmac09

All right Marc, sunshine is coming your way but you'll have to wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci. I have meetings on Monday anyway.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sorry Marc, I was googling and somehow there was a serious security breach and something malicious downloaded. It scared the bejesus out of me. The whole screen filled with something to do with Windows software and security warnings galore. I hope nothing serious happened but how do I know if the computer is OK?


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure what that was, Sharon.


----------



## eMacMan

sharonmac09 said:


> Sorry Marc, I was googling and somehow there was a serious security breach and something malicious downloaded. It scared the bejesus out of me. The whole screen filled with something to do with Windows software and security warnings galore. I hope nothing serious happened but how do I know if the computer is OK?


This was probably Windoze malware of some variety or another. As long as you did not enter the admin password you should be just fine. That's the wonderful thing about Macs.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and lovely out.....tired puppy from a 3 hours jaunt on the Silverwing..nice pig out at the Mohawk Inn buffet. Discovered a few new roads. Love this time of year - blossoms and flowers all over.
Some trees in leaf but you can still see into the woods which are carpeted with trilliums and a bright yellow flower with very green leaves - name unknown to me.
Very wet so lots of ponds and swamps full up. No drought this year. Tulips and daffodils all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... tired puppy from a 3 hours jaunt on the Silverwing ...." MacDoc, you took a dog running alongside you on your scooter???


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light mist as the fog slowly retreats out into the Atlantic Ocean. A few daffs are coming up but no tulips.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and and a late supper run calls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the fog is lifting.


----------



## MacDoc

Dropping now to 15 towards 6 - will ride another day.....too hungry to get all geared up. Tomorrow is another day and looks glorious. Lunch at the Forks methinks


----------



## SINC

44F here at 5,100 feet in Salmon, Idaho, falling to 39 tonight with light rain. Climbed over a 7,000 foot pass today. Took 90 minutes, up and back down for 30 miles. Got a higher one to conquer in the morning. Hauling 11 tons over that kind of hump is tough work.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> 44F here at 5,100 feet in Salmon, Idaho, falling to 39 tonight with light rain. Climbed over a 7,000 foot pass today. Took 90 minutes, up and back down for 30 miles. Got a higher one to conquer in the morning. Hauling 11 tons over that kind of hump is tough work.


Hey Sinc, Please tell Salmon Idaho that it left it's arm up here in B.C.! 

Happy Safe Travels! Funny to see the temps reported in Fahrenheit again!


----------



## MacDoc

I prefer F to C - finer temp scale.
I keep both in my widgets.
6 and sunny......heading to a sweet 17.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the overnight rain has ceased falling. A bit of fog and a quiet start to the week.


----------



## sharonmac09

16C and glorious blue skies!


----------



## SINC

34 degrees with the sun just starting to rise here in Salmon, ID. A high of 58 today as we head south for Arco, ID., and the Craters of the Moon National Monument.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some high fog. Sharon, send some of the sunshine eastward. Merci.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees and spring in all it's glory......what a palette of colour out my window :clap:


----------



## KC4

That looks so great Mac Doc! 

Currently 7 and rising here with partly cloudy skies. Woot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, a fine shot, MacDoc. Nothing has started to really grown here yet. Trees don't come out until late June, but if we don't get any more snow in the next few weeks, maybe early to mid-June will see our buds starting to open up. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and very nice - just a tiny chill off the lake but very little wind. Might initiate the back office this aft.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and no winds here as the fog drifts away even further. Very quiet for a Monday afternoon now that school has let out.


----------



## SINC

This is not the forecast I wanted to wake up to this morning, so I'm getting the hell outta here at first light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those are typical St.John's forecasts for this time of year. Drive carefully, mon ami. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently very sunny and 6C here in St.John's, going up to 10C with lots of sunshine. Very atypical but very appreciated. Thank you, Mother Nature.


----------



## sharonmac09

Its currently sunny with a thin haze of clouds-about 10C and a forecast for a high of 12C. Its a little bit cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just before 11AM. I was out in my back garden, getting my composter ready for another season, and I took off my shirt. I enjoy the feeling of the sun on my back once again. There are actually small buds forming on the trees, which is about a month early. Of course, last June was the coldest month of June on record, so anything can happen next month. Still, so far in the month of May, things have been great.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and clouding over - might be a warmer night for a late ride. That cherry tree is in full climax of blossoms hope I get a sun shot of it tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C going down to 2C overnight. MacDoc, if you drive this way, bundle up. Of course, by the time you got here, we would be into our late-May weather.


----------



## sharonmac09

Its currently about 7C and cloudy. The first of 3 wet systems will be here shortly.

Hey, Marc, is it windy today?


----------



## MacDoc

11 degrees sunny heading to 20 :clap:

Last day of cherry glory - I think it peaked yesterday but the sun helps. The pink ones right outside the window will be out in a few days for a second round.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy, with the sun trying to break through. Nothing blooming yet, but we are certainly at least three to four weeks ahead of schedule.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit just over 15C this afternoon, with a bit of sun. Things are starting to grow in the garden and even some trees are starting to get their buds.


----------



## sharonmac09

Just hit about 10C and the sun is poking out tentatively.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still at 15C and the sun is trying ............ slowly trying to shine.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and rainy.
In case some still suffering from cold are wondering....in addition to La Nina



> "The big change in the Arctic came when the polar vortex ripped apart. A developing weather system in the lower atmosphere traveled upward into the stratosphere. The disturbance nudged into the center of the Arctic air mass, elongating it and eventually splitting it like a cell in mitosis. By February 2, two air masses existed, each with a jet of wind circling it counterclockwise [...]. Warm air filled the gap between the two colder air masses, and temperatures high over the North Pole climbed [...].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Now the colder air had shifted farther south over Canada and Siberia. Over North America, this piece of the stratospheric polar vortex had a deep reach into the lower atmosphere (troposphere), which created strong winds from the north that carried cold Arctic air far south into the United States."*


Stratosphere Influences Winter Weather : Image of the Day


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, 8C and raining here in St.John's. Next week, we are not predicted to get up even that high. Might get some snow before the 24th. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We're headed for 72 here in Ely today:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

12 and rain/cloud off and on - heading to 19 then to 21 tomorrow.


----------



## sharonmac09

Heading to about 10C and more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and still cloudy. The sun is trying to break through the clouds, but no success just yet.


----------



## SINC

Just winding down a nice afternoon in Beaver, UT:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that is just like our weather here in St.John's ..................... once every five years for one day in July. Sounds like a fine trip. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is 4C and cloudy at 8AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Nice morning here in Utah:


----------



## MacDoc

14 heading to 21 - my pink and red storm about to burst....hammock aka back office lurks in the background.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have "zoomed" up to 5C, which will be our high for the day. Sadly, this is normal for this time of year.


----------



## MacDoc

16 already and a very fat mama dove is back to check out the nest site.










What a gorgeous day and night - slept with the windows open and the heat off. Moon was bright - almost full.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice shot, MacDoc. Very tranquil. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

17 now and not very tranquil when the baby making process is in progress - they are rather ....ahem enthusiastic and vocal about it all.....woke me up.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, still, a nice way to be gotten up in the morning, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Snow.


 I feel for you, MM. Hang in there ..................... SK is predicted to have a long and hot summer. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Rowdy critters - already have a sketchy nest in the opposite corner of the window.
23 and today smells and feels and looks like full early summer.
It's hooky time and I can't decide between a complete veg in the back office with Ther Reader or a Forks Run.....hell maybe both are on tap


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and pouring rain this afternoon.


----------



## EvanPitts

I can't tell what the weather is like outside - there is too much smog...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Smokey the smogman, was a fairy tale they say.
He was made of smog, but the children know how he came to life one day.
There must have been some magic in that black soot all around,
For when they watched it coat his head he bagan to dance about."


----------



## MacDoc

24 and nudging on poor AQ


----------



## EvanPitts

It got windy, with a little bit of rain - and that was enough to push the smog over towards Oakville. I have no idea where the smog came from - one steel plant is completely closed down, and the other one is like two hundred people left sweeping up. I think it's revving up to storm tonight, judging from the clouds.


----------



## KC4

HAIL! It's actually HAILING here - soooo glad I do not have bedding plants out!


----------



## bsenka

Zero degrees and light snow this morning, warmed up all the way to a blistering four degrees by mid-afternoon. Hooray.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and the rain has stopped .................. and now the fog is rolling in. I can hear the fog horns just outside of the St.John's Harbor. Eerie ............................


----------



## MacDoc

Still 20 outside and muggy in the house - little airflow - could use a T storm.


----------



## SINC

Pleasant evening here:


----------



## MacDoc

12 down from 17 when I left for my night ride. What a treat for the senses, full moon, no wind - enough moisture in the air that all the blossoms and flowers were carried. 4 hours trip through the back roads and memory lane - most enjoyable.
Then my fav late night restaurant was still open for mint tea and falafal.
Coasted home on fumes and to top it off nicely - the hot tub told me just how hypothermic I had gotten and the cherry blossoms overhead smelled wonderful. Birds are up already....that will be night to treasure for a long while.
Rarely get all the factors in place - especially the full moon and no wind and 17 in May at midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy early this morning here in St.John's. All is still this early in the morning on a Saturday.


----------



## SINC

Currently 32F here in Panguitch, UT., and headed for 77 today and 78 tomorrow. Very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. That is a wide temperature swing in just one day. Must mean you are up in the Rocky Mountains. Bon voyage.


----------



## MacDoc

13 this somewhat grey morning - massive nest construction for the doves....air lift flights of twigs every few minutes by dad and mom busy weaving them. Noisy wings. The summer warm days are over for a bit - mid teens for the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with the sun slowly burning off the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some sunshine and a great kite-flying wind gusting from the west.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and great clumps of rain then a bit of sun - plants are loving it. Silverwing is sulking. No fun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, rain, go away ................ MacDoc wants to ride and play.


----------



## MacDoc

Actually after 4 hours last night I'm just fine watching the rain and The Players. Nice to see the sun rain mix tho. Really makes the bright green of spring leaves and the blossoms stand out. Steady at 14 and very very colourful.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - intense thundercell just blew through - 










that's hail in the hammock..

Kid picks wrong time to hot tub.










Dove picks wrong corner to build nest......swept clean


----------



## KC4

^^^ Funny MacDoc! 

10 degrees with partly cloudy skies and a chance of rain here...
:-(about the Dove's nest - they work so hard...)


----------



## KC4

Correction: HAIL!


----------



## KC4

Aaaaand curiously, there is a yard maintenance guy across the street, edging the lawn in the middle of it all...getting badly pelted by the hail. I know it's coming down HARD - It's just cracking against the side of my house and the skylights on the roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of the dove's nest and what the storm did to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with sunshine and blue skies up above.


----------



## MacDoc

Sizeable hail and a lot of it.










CTV Toronto - Severe storm sends hail raining down on GTA - CTV News, Shows and Sports -- Canadian Television

Up to 17 now - that was not predicted.


Good video of the hail here
TheStar.com | GTA | Storm brings rain and hail to GTA


----------



## Dr.G.

That is big, MacDoc. I have see hail that size in Georgia, but never in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy the quiet Mother's Day.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot and dry, Sinc. Imagine what it is like in late July???


----------



## SINC

I would not want to be here in July, thanks. This is plenty hot enough for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

I drove through Death Valley, CA in Sept., 1971, and was in Tuscon, AZ in August, 1974. Both were as hot as I would want to experience, with temps well over 100F.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey damp and cool. The struggle between spring and summer has begun.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> I drove through Death Valley, CA in Sept., 1971, and was in Tuscon, AZ in August, 1974. Both were as hot as I would want to experience, with temps well over 100F.


Dr.G., both times I was in Death Valley it was winter and a steady 75˚. What a fantastic place but forget being there in summer!


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I vividly recall driving down from Sequoia Nat'l Park after nearly freezing to death ( in our running gear at near freezing in April and locked ourselves out of the car - pre cell phone and no one around....but for a slightly open sun roof.......

Then down some 3,000 metres this crazy twisty road with the brakes smelling to high heaven towards Death Valley all in a few hours time. Wild and beautiful and in our case welcome warmth but I can't imagine it in high summer.

It got to 101 in April near Phoenix - same trip - no AC in car - had to put a blanket over the window....the literary phrase - the "sun pounding" took on reality....that's exactly what it felt like.

No idea how early pioneers made it through that area.

••••

In tame old S Ontario
6 and sunny with lots of wind. Doves have decamped for now......highs of 18 later in the week :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I always got the feeling that it was make it across Death Valley .................... or die.


----------



## Dr.G.

113F was the hottest and dries temps I have ever experienced in my life, which was that summer in Arizona. It did hit 99F with 98% humidity in Waycross, Georgia one July, which, with the humidex would have been the most uncomfortable weather-related sensation I ever experienced in terms of heat. In terms of cold, standing on Portage and Main in Winnipeg on Boxing Day, 1971, was beyond belief, with air temps of -32C (and not including the windchill). Thought I was going to die waiting for the light to turn green.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and a light drizzle falling. Would not be surprised to see snow flurries if it gets any colder. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

11 and mixed sun cloudy - some wind - no sign of the doves.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with pouring rain and even a little bit of thunder and a flash or two of lightening ............... which is very rare for St.John's at any time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pouring rain has stopped and now the fog is rolling in. Very thick, so much so that I can just make out the street light which is just across the street. I love this sort of fog.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 4 degrees at 3 am.....brrrrr. Kid has a cold ride coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light rain that is supposed to turn into some snow flurries later this morning.


----------



## SINC

Lovely morning here as we prepare to head out to Monument Valley via Arizona, then swing north back into Utah and overnight in Mexican Hat, Utah. Reminds me of Medicine Hat back home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 2C with some wet snow falling.


----------



## sharonmac09

Good morning everyone.

Currently about 5C with high thin clouds and sun struggling to shine through.


----------



## sharonmac09

Wow, awesome temps in Utah for Sinc and wife. After several days of these high temps Marc and I would be melting. We are used to more temperate temps of 21 to 25C in the summer with occasional hot days here and there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, I survived the 100F and 98% humidity days in Georgia, so I could survive those sorts of temps if I had to. Currently here in St.John's, we have horizontal snow being blown about by 80km/h winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 1C going down to -3C overnight with snow flurries. Many mocked me when I said that May 24th is the last day we usually have snow. Well, we had snow today. Still, we did not have as much as was experienced in the northern part of Newfoundland where they had 10 inches of snow. Such is Life.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's a little cool out for a t-shirt, but at least the smog is gone. With the steel companies closed down, I find it strange to look down off the mountain and actually see buildings clearly. As well, one can see Toronto from the mountain, and not just the cluster of buildings around the CN Tower, but lots of buildings to the east and west of the downtown...


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold and cloudy 6C at 2PM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and very very pink.....my two window views for those still not loose from winter.....heading to a pleasant 17 then 20 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great view, MacDoc. Merci, mon ami. Spring exists somewhere in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Still in the mid 80s here in Moab, UT at nearly 10 pm.


----------



## SINC

If it were not for the winds, our weather so far this trip is great. Only one day of rain in 13 on the road. A calm clear morning in Utah and looking good for the balance of the week:


----------



## Dr.G.

Great temps, Sinc. I have not seen those sorts of temps since I came here to St.John's. Still, it is currently 4C at 8AM, with a forecast of lots of sunshine and no wind all day, going up to 13C today, and a record 19C tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange, but looking at Sinc's chart, I am able to think in F when I view US temps, but need to think in C when I view Canadian temps. Strange ....................


----------



## MacDoc

I prefer F - have to concentrate to know what 9C feels like but 50 I know.

Sun and blue and pink and on the way to 19C :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 11AM, going up to 15C this afternoon. Blue skies and the air is so pure it could give you a headach taking it all in with that touch of sea breeze to make it smelling even fresher. I have loads of laundry out on the line with more to come.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and a warm sprinkle for a short supper ride. Smells nice out. May flowers indeed....showers too. 

Love this time of year but it't too fleeting


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 14 and a warm sprinkle for a short supper ride. Smells nice out. May flowers indeed....showers too.
> 
> Love this time of year but it't too fleeting


MacDoc, I know the feeling. Amazing weather for this time of year here in St.John's. Monday we had snow and today it hit 15C with lots of sunshine. More tomorrow. It is fleeting, but one appreciates it when it does come. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 9C at just past 11PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

We're outta here in the morning, but for now:


----------



## MacDoc

It's 14 out now and kinda nice with the low wind from the South E - might sneak out for a short midnight jaunt. Need gas and grocieries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 8C with lots of sunshine ............... going up to 18C with lots of sunshine. A great day for us.


----------



## sharonmac09

Blue skies 12C and well on its way to 21C-a very pleasant day.


----------



## MacDoc

Warm und wet. 15 feels warmer- blowing from the south.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and lots of sun, but no wind. Great day here in St.John's. Air Quality Index is 2 (out of 10) which means a slight breeze from the west rather than off of the ocean. Ocean breezes makes the AQ Index read 1.


----------



## EvanPitts

Rainy, cool, and windy beyond all belief. And the smog is back, even with the wind - the city is looking pretty dingy...


----------



## Dr.G.

Have faith, EP. Summer is just around the corner.


----------



## SINC

75 as we prepare to leave Moab for someplace in Colorado.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 17C at noon with lots of sunshine.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Yesterday evening I was a running around the riverbank in shorts and a t-shirt. A little cool at the beginning but very comfortable once I was warmed-up.

Today I walked my children to school while snow swirled about us. There's a thin blanket of white covering rooftops, trees, lawns, etc. That's Saskatchewan weather for ya.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and sunny and very summerish feel with the humidity and storms pending.

Windy too.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C here as well, with a slight breeze, but no humidity. Strange to think that Monday we had snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 430PM and I have the windows throughout the house open for the first time this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very sunny and windy this morning.


----------



## SINC

An overcast start to our day:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those are chilly temps, unlike Utah. Bon chance. Give my regards to Boulder,CO should you get there today.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, those are chilly temps, unlike Utah. Bon chance. Give my regards to Boulder,CO should you get there today.


Dr. G., note I translated them to C NOT F, so they are in fact quite warm temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dr. G., note I translated them to C NOT F, so they are in fact quite warm temps.



Oh, did not look that closely. Strange to see US temps in C. Still, those are hot temps. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and partly sunny, but none of yesterday's winds, so it is a quiet Saturday morning. I shall have to mow the lawn this afternoon, which will be the first time I have done that in mid-May since .......................... since I can't remember mowing the lawn in May. It is a push mower, so it won't disturb anyone's afternoon naps.


----------



## SINC

A chilly start to what should be a nice day here:


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife is going to chance the Wrath of Nature by going out and getting some bedding plants. It is 12C and will be going up to 16C with sunshine, with 18C and sunshine predicted for tomorrow. Then, a bit cooler temps and rain. So, she is going to gamble. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and very wet.... no riding but sure smells nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny. Lots of kids out playing on their real scooters.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

20C, nicely cloudy, light breeze here in Welland. Light showers expected tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 915PM. A great evening.


----------



## MacDoc

13 as well and the air is clearing....lovely spring evening air- last of the blossoms...










Dropping to 12 maybe too chilly for a ride


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi guys, how is everbody there?

Overcast and about 15C in Lower Sackville, just outside of Halifax


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a bit over 12C with no wind. A great evening to sit outside and look at the stars.


----------



## SINC

sharonmac09 said:


> Hi guys, how is everbody there?
> 
> Overcast and about 15C in Lower Sackville, just outside of Halifax


Our son lives in Lower Sackville, thanks for the report.


----------



## SINC

Nice evening here in Wyoming:


----------



## MacDoc

8 degrees - that was a nippy ride home from a lovely late dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C here at 12:15AM. Clear skies with lots of stars. A real treat.


----------



## MacDoc

a chilly 4 degrees at 3 am.....brrrrrr. Clear and cold and very breathable air.


----------



## SINC

It's going to be a nice one in Bar Nunn today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently it is 16C and lots of sunshine this morning here in St.John's. Going up to 18C by this afternoon. A perfect day to work out in the garden.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm afraid the cottagers are getting a handful - it's sunny - but damn cold and very very windy. 40-50 kph
8 and blowing - only up to 11 today.....not much fun at all out on the water....or on a bike


----------



## SINC

Currently 77 F here in Bar Nunn, WY. with light but steady winds. Still a lot of snow on the hilltops here, so the breeze is quite cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C today, with mostly sunshine. A few clouds are rolling in but with no wind, it is still quite warm. A grand day to work out in the garden, which I did most of the morning and afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and sunshine at 519PM. Amazing weather. Less than a week ago it was snowing here in St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Frost is in the air - 12 and windy

TheStar.com | GTA | Chilly weather expected to last through long weekend


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and clear skies as the sun slowly sets in the west. The end of a grand Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, those temps are typical of what we should be getting here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Another great day as we prepare to leave today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Another great morning here in St. John's, with some sun and 16.5C temps at just past 10AM. However, unlike Sinc, I am not going anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C outside at 1235PM. Just like yesterday. Last June, all we had were two days over 20C.


----------



## MacDoc

Sunny and chilly at noon 11 degrees but the wind is way down. Maybe 15 later is good enough for a jaunt.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some clouds rolling in to shade the sun. Still, a grand day.


----------



## MacDoc

Ooo insult to injury look at the rest of the WORK week.....

13 and nippy going to summer soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and still no rain. My wife's brother called and told her that it is snowing in Edmonton.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hello everyone, I'm home.

Only 6C and drizzling. What a dreary day. Marc, can you please send some of the sun and warm temps down to me?


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Sharon. Not too much sun at 7PM, but it is still 19C. Would this help?


----------



## MacDoc

14 and ideal lawn mowing weather. One chore out of the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 845PM. Cloudy, but with no wind, it is still a nice evening to sit out on the back deck.


----------



## SINC

It's going to be a warm one at 32 C for our day of walking the Custer Battlefield:


----------



## MacDoc

9 degrees with a fine week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Started out early this morning at 15C and sunny, and now it is cloudy and 17C. Still a great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Rps

*Sunny and Cool*

In beautiful downtown Bowmanville [ hotbed of romance and intrigue ] it's a cool 5 degrees and sunny. Should move up to 21 by this afternoon, but it has a long way to go. Not as exotic as your location...and while Bowmanville may not be the end of the world....you can see it from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 19C with the sun trying to break through the clouds. St.John's is the eastern end of Canada and you can almost see Ireland from here.


----------



## sharonmac09

A cool 6C and cloudy-its forecasted to be a high of 12C.

Dr. G, do you have any sun and warm temps that you can send down?

Hi rps, I know exactly where Bowmanville is since thats where my parents live. It has a very picturesque downtown.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, not much sun to send your way, but at 19.5C we could spare some warmth. This is starting to feel like late June/early July. It we hit 20C for the third straight day, that would set an all-time record for 20C+ days in the month of May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

20.3C ............ a new record with 3 straight days in May of 20C or more.


----------



## MacDoc

It is a glorious day - soft and laden with perfume - the lilacs are out in full bloom as are many others 

22 and intoxicating.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and quiet at nearly 8PM. People are still out gardening.


----------



## MacDoc

20 after 8 pm and still lots of light....gotta love it. :clap: ....late ride beckons


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon ami. Drive carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 10PM as I return from taking some of my dogs for a walk.


----------



## SINC

It remains 76F as I type this at 10:30 p.m. in Hardin, MT and the wind is howling. A very hot day at 96F without a breath of wind until about 4:00 p.m. when the wind suddenly became gale force and has been relentless ever since.

There will be little sleep tonight in the wind and the heat.

Tomorrow we begin the climb to Yellowstone where daytime highs are in the mid 50s to low 60s.


----------



## MacDoc

15 after midnight ....late night ride is tempting as it's going to be very very windy the next two scorching days 27 and then 29.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C this morning, but the clouds will keep us from a nice sunrise. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 15 after midnight ....late night ride is tempting as it's going to be very very windy the next two scorching days 27 and then 29.


MacDoc, good luck with the AQ on those days ............ as well as the AC. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another nice day here in Hardin, but we're off to Gardiner, MT. at the entrance to Yellowstone where it will be much cooler in the high country today.


----------



## mrjimmy

What a morning!

Bright blue sky and warm. Walk the dog in short sleeves warm. A tiny bit cool on the arms but pleasant nonetheless.

Still enough to hear the city. It sounded like the roar of Niagara Falls as you approach from a distance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, mrj. Walking one's dog is a treat most days, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 13C and the sun is trying to break through the clouds. It might make it by noon. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, mrj. Walking one's dog is a treat most days, n'est pas?


Absolutely Dr.G. Although bright sunshine and warm is _more of a treat_ then say rainy and cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very true, mrj. My dogs HATE the rain and cold.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, mrj. My dogs HATE the rain and cold.


So does mine. I do too.


----------



## MacDoc

19 already - has the look of an August day .


----------



## Rps

*Getting Warmer........*

Good morn all:

Bowmanville is a clear and bright 19C as I write this. Good day to mow the lawn, which I hate, and pull the weeds, which I hate even more.

The joys of homeownership.....


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the sun is starting to shine. Might have my lunch out on the back deck in an hour or so. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C out back. Just had lunch outside ................... instead of mowing the lawn.


----------



## MacDoc

Summertime...










25 and climbing and muggy


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 17C out back. Just had lunch outside ................... instead of mowing the lawn.


Eat like the lions in the tall grass Dr.G.!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

24C, mostly sunny.

Summer's a-comin'.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Eat like the lions in the tall grass Dr.G.!


Good one, mrj. Too bad that the doxies don't like to graze on the grass. They do nibble on the dandilions, however.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and it's HOT in the house.
Back Office beckons, open road beckons,,,,,,duty calls


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still sunny as we prepare for an evening BBQ.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn - still 27 and muggy snuffle snuffle








smog day arrives.....


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night, 9C and a perfect 1 on the AQ scale. A good night for stargazing.


----------



## MacDoc

It's odd as I was lying in the hammock the sky is an incredible clear blue - all the planes were outlined in the sun 0s whatever pollution is sitting at a low layer - wonderful evening - still 26 very little wind and smells wonderful out with the slightly damp air.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and quiet out - clear sky - midnight shopping run for kid and I - what a great night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine this morning, but a bit nippy at 4C ............... but it is only 607AM, so there will be a chance to warm up.


----------



## MacDoc

22 already - gorgeous day and the big wind has not come yet :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and loads of sunshine, and a nice ocean breeze to keep our AQ at Excellent.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is now 26C and beautiful blue skies. It is simply gorgeous here. However the grass is getting long and will very soon need to be mowed.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's a lot like summer - bright, sunny, 28C, there's even a construction site across the street. The only difference is that I can see the actual sky, showing that no jobs = no smog...


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> It is now 26C and beautiful blue skies. It is simply gorgeous here. However the grass is getting long and will very soon need to be mowed.


Just got in from mowing my lawn once again. Usually, I don't have to consider this until early June.


----------



## MacDoc

29 ....too hot...aq sucks


----------



## Dr.G.

With the winds out of the west, our AQ is up to 2 (out of 10). When our winds are off of the ocean, our AQ is usually 1. When it comes from the west, that means we get some of the air that has traveled to us from the GTA. Luckily, it has a chance to be filtered out a bit before it gets to us. 

Good luck, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

sniffle sniffle......27 - aq worse...wind coming up....


----------



## mrjimmy

Been in sandals and short sleeves all day. Beautiful warm evening. I'm sure the patios will be jammed.

Fabulous.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn house is cooking inside.....mcycle time...25 and muggy


----------



## MacDoc

19 and nice but oh joy 



> *GTA gets year's first smog advisory*
> 
> JASMEET SIDHU
> STAFF REPORTER
> It's still a full month before the official start of summer, but southern Ontario has already received its first smog advisory of the year.
> 
> Environment Canada has issued a moderate smog advisory warning for the day and advises those with a history of respiratory conditions such as asthma or cardiovascular conditions to take precaution


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, I like the warm temps you folks are getting, but not the snog. Guess it is a tradeoff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 9C at just before 6AM here in St.John's. A beautiful sunrise and more sunshine and 21C temps forecast. A 2 out of 10 AQ is also forecast, so the air will be nice and clean and clear.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and the birds are atwitter. Quiet night - still undecided about a ride


----------



## SINC

A tad chilly here in Gardiner, MT., as the furnace cutting in woke me:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. Frost warning in Edmonton, so it is warmer where you are currently. Better weather awaits your return home, however. Bon voyage, mon ami.

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with lots of sunshine at just before 8AM. A fine day is shaping up.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is currently about 20C, sunny, forecasted to be 29C, AQ now 4 (Halifax)

A very nice day.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes - big drop - 15 and grey but much much better air.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and a nice ocean breeze as I write this outside on my iBook. Loads of sunshine as well. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 1218PM here in St.John's. Strongs winds out of the west have brought our Air Quality down from an Excellent to a Very Good ..................... thanks to MacDoc's GTA smog. Merci, mon ami, but you may keep that all to yourselves. Paix.


----------



## sharonmac09

There is a sudden dramatic change in the forecast. It is no longer forecasted to be 29C but however it feels warm about 23C. The forecast is for a dramatic fall in temps to 15C by this afternoon. I have no idea why.


----------



## MacDoc

That front went through here - I was surprised there was no storm and as little wind given the dramatic drop.

It's 16 and greyish

It was brutal hot yesterday


----------



## Dr.G.

24C but luckily, no humidex reading and a nice westerly wind, which is dry.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and good air tho feels muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C still and no humidity, but it is a dry wind that is blowing and keeping things comfortable.


----------



## SINC

Nice night on the shores of Lake Helena:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A fine sunrise here in St.John's. Currently, it is 6C with a breeze out of the SW, so the AQ is back to 1 out of 10. None of MacDoc's smog is coming our way today.


----------



## MacDoc

A crisp 11 with excellent AQ - much easier to breathe. Birds are singing. Still gonna hit 20 today and 23 tomorrow before dropping to more seasonable temps.
Excellent weekend after the disaster last weekend was for many.
One poor staff was shivering in snow on Superior North Shore. .....some break.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, glad to hear your poor AQ days are over ................ at least for now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a crisp morning here as well, with blue sky, lots of sunshine, but only 7C at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Nice day here on the shores of Lake Helena:


----------



## sharonmac09

Sunny with a high of 15C-tad chilly-will have to keep my hoodie on.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and greyish - hoping for that 20 mark for a lunch ride to the Forks.


----------



## overkill

A little warm today, just want the sun to show itself.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and sun coming out.....much nicer.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and sunny at just before 1PM. A good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and I am through working out in the garden for today.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and nice.....should be good for an evening ride when last client leaves. Nice read in the hammock.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C as the sun is setting soon. The end of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Great afternoon in Great Falls:


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and a crystal clear night. Loads of stars up above.


----------



## SINC

Lovely night in Great Falls, MT. at about 66 F.


----------



## SINC

A bit of relief from the heat today with a high of 69:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of bright sun this morning here in St.John's, with 8C temps and not a bit of wind. Very still and back to an Excellent AQ reading once again of 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 10AM. Writing this outside on my back deck with my trusty iBook.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 6PM. The end of a glorious May 24th weekend.


----------



## EvanPitts

Clear, sunny, and 22C here at the armpit of Ontario - and little if any smog...


----------



## MacDoc

too nice too tempting.....5 hours on a long mcycle loop and I"m a sore puppy despite a couple of breaks.
This part of Ontario is just carpeted with lilacs and the air smells wonderful.....could not stop....
19 and STILL gorgeous.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 10PM here in St.John's. A fine evening to cap off a great May 24th weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and criiiiiiisp - nothing like a nap in fresh air to relieve the aches. Nice week coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and the overnight rain clouds are clearing and it should get a bit warmer and sunnier. Still, we needed the rain overnight to keep things green and growing.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a good one as we prepare to re-enter Canada today.


----------



## MacDoc

11 and windy - clear day only going to 14. We seem to be getting a tad light on rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and some clouds and some sun keep trading places this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but wet snow is falling, covering up the lawns, the cars, the roof of my neighbor's home. Hopefully, it will not last long, and some afternoon rain will wash it away .............. and tomorrow's sunshine will wash away the memory of today. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Brrrr!

It says 10˚ but I don't believe a word of it. Sandals were a stretch on the dog walk this morning but I did it anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, my dogs are refusing to go outside in the wet snow. We have had about two inches fall so far this morning, and it is still falling and in big wet flakes, which the doxies hate.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G., the basset doesn't mind the wet snow as much as the rain. He'll turn back at the door in a downpour and I know he has to go...

BTW, when you say wet snow it puts some perspective on my 'cold' morning. I think I'll venture back out. Thanks Dr.G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, my dogs love dry snow and love to play in it during the winter. For the past week, they have been playing out in the grass and lounging on the deck in the afternoon sun. Today was a shock to their system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to all of +6C, but with a bit of sunshine, it was enough to melt the snow.


----------



## MacDoc

13 feels cooler - gray and not much nice  lay in bed and read day but too much work


----------



## eMacMan

Finally the leaves are starting to pop out here in SW AB


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 4C here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMM, our leaves are out, and this is the first time I have seen them out in May. Usually, the leaves come out in mid-June.


----------



## SINC

Currently 22 and overcast here in Drumheller, AB. No sun all day long, but quite hot nevertheless.


----------



## MacDoc

This is NOT helping my migraine  ...or mood  11 and glum


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and lots of sunshine at 915AM here in St.John's. All of yesterday's 2 inches of snow has melted away. Hopefully, we shall not see any more snow until late November. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Nice morning in Drumheller as we head for home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C in sunshine at 1033AM here in St.John's. Will be sunnier and warmer the next two days which will make gardening much easier.


----------



## Rps

*Dr. G, do you have spring in Nfld?*

It's raining here in Bowmanville....really raining.....thought I saw an ark.

Must be the left over from Manitoba yesterday. 

Tell me Dr. G, as I have never been to NFLD, do you guys actually get a spring or does it jump from cold to summer?

Rp


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> It's raining here in Bowmanville....really raining.....thought I saw an ark.
> 
> Must be the left over from Manitoba yesterday.
> 
> Tell me Dr. G, as I have never been to NFLD, do you guys actually get a spring or does it jump from cold to summer?
> 
> Rp


Rps, for the past two years, we have had record cold months of June, with temps higher than 20C only for a day or so, and little sun and cool temps. This year, we "only" had 11 feet of snow, but it melted by April. This is the first time I have seen leaves on the trees in May. Still, we had 2 inches of snow yesterday, so anything is possible in June. Our summers are more like a mild Spring in other parts of Canada. We do get nice Fall weather up until Remembrance Day. Then, that is the start of Winter, with snow possible after that date.

So, in NL, anything is possibe.


----------



## Rps

*Only 11 feet!*

I don't know how you guys do it. I don't think I have ever seen 11 feet of snow. I lived in Edmonton for a while and saw it snow on August 1st. Where my sister lives in Grande Cache is usually snows early in July.

Not meaning to sound "smart-ass", but I can't help but think of the old Rocky and Bulwinkle show; with Bulwinkle shovelling out Frostbite Falls. With that amount of snow you must leave the house from the second storey......

Driving must be a nightmare!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. I don't think I have ever seen 11 feet of snow. I lived in Edmonton for a while and saw it snow on August 1st. Where my sister lives in Grande Cache is usually snows early in July.
> 
> Not meaning to sound "smart-ass", but I can't help but think of the old Rocky and Bulwinkle show; with Bulwinkle shovelling out Frostbite Falls. With that amount of snow you must leave the house from the second storey......
> 
> Driving must be a nightmare!


Back in the winter of 2000/01, we got just over 21 feet of snow, which was a record for a Canadian city of over 100,000 people. Since then, we have received snowfalls of 13 (our average) to 19 feet of snow in a season, which ranges from late Nov. until mid-May. 

My wife has lived in Calgary and Edmonton, and recalls snow in June, July, August, Sept. and Oct. We have not gotten snow in those months here in St.John's, NL, but from Nov-May, snow could come at any time in any amounts. The worst storm saw 5 feet of snow in three days. Drifts went up to the second floor windows of some homes.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Driving must be a nightmare!" Rps, in the six weeks of the worst snow in 2001, I put on a grand total of 83km on to my Toyota Echo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C but that shall be the high for the day. Still, all in all, it was a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Back home and it is 7 this morning on the way to a pleasant 20 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C this morning here in St.John's, going up to 15C. A grand day for working out in the garden.


----------



## EvanPitts

Dark and dreary, like yesterday - but the rain has really tried to stay in the clouds...


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at nearly 10PM. A beautiful evening, with a crystal clear sky and lots of stars up above.


----------



## SINC

20 here in Edmonton at the beginning of the evening and a fine one it is.

Whilst the half hour folks consider bed, we are just beginning to sit outside and enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and the barometer has finally turned upward tho a long way to go.
Excellent air quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 10C at just past 8AM. Having my morning coffee on the back deck as I write this on my trusy iBook.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morn at 8 with a very pleasant high of 24 today. Nice.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey, damp and cool. Sort of like a geriatric Fonzie.


----------



## keebler27

mrjimmy said:


> Grey, damp and cool. Sort of like a geriatric Fonzie.


ditto for the ottawa area.

i normally don't fuss about the weather, but this is ugly - makes me think i'm back in Britain.

on the flip side, I'm not knowingly dying or sick so it's beautiful


----------



## Dr.G.

16C in full sunshine and no wind. A grand day. Rain is forecast for this weekend, so this is a real treat.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 12 in bright sun, half way to our high of 24 by 7:30 a.m.


----------



## chasMac

I will be a beautiful day in Alberta, Sinc. Calgary going up to 26. Seems a shame to work.


----------



## SINC

chasMac said:


> I will be a beautiful day in Alberta, Sinc. Calgary going up to 26. Seems a shame to work.


No shame for me chas, I don't work anymore!


----------



## chasMac

SINC said:


> No shame for me chas, I don't work anymore!


Ah, to live the life of Riley.


----------



## MacDoc

16 sunny, AQ excellent and barometer rising.....oh what a beautiful day. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, sounds like your migraine is gone. Kudos. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

14 at 11:00 a.m. and we've been upgraded to 25 now. Would not surprise me to see it get hotter than that.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C on the way to 20C, but that is fine with me. 25C temps come once or twice in July here in St.John's.


----------



## sharonmac09

Sounds like NS is the cool spot of Canada. Only 13C, overcast and 60% chance of showers. CHILLY!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sharon, that weather is headed our way. Still, we had a great day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 9C at 7AM on a quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## SINC

Still 14 at 3:30 a.m. and headed up to 19 today. Good day to have a BBQ.


----------



## Rps

*Cool today in Bowmanville*

High of 15C today. It rained, again, last night....someday I will get my lawn mowed...

Somewhat cloudy, but there is some blue sky


----------



## SINC

Currently 13 under partial cloud and a high of 19 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy. We actually might get some needed rain. We shall see.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

13C and partly cloudy. Humidity is 88% -- thank goodness it's cool! High expected to be 17C.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 15 before 10:00 a.m. so I think we will easily surpass our predicted high of 19 today.


----------



## KC4

It's 21 currently and projected to rise to 24...WOOT! 

Out in the garden today!


----------



## MacDoc

Psychotic weather bright sun, rain, thunderstorms, was 19, now 12 going to 4 

wind was howling a few minutes ago - nada now....


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 8C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning on the way to 19 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting on a 9C morning. Very quiet and green after yesterday's rain. A fine day to stay indoors and read.


----------



## Rps

*Goodmorning from Bowmanville*

Goodmorning all:

It's a sunny 7C here in Bowmanville. There will be some mixed cloud and a high of 11c.

Maybe a chance to mow the lawn, it really rained [ again ] last night so everything will be damp. And guess what the weather will be tomorrow..........yeah, rain.

I hope it soon dries out as we are approaching our annual "Fabulous 50s weekend". Pretty good event for any of you near to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with your "Fabulous 50s weekend", Rps. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 12C this afternoon here in St.John's. As the fog burns off the sky is getting brighter. We even might hit 17C this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed to 14 before 9:30 a.m. and obviously we will climb well above our forecast high of 19 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Still a chilly 11 with lots of wind tho sunny. Hopefully it the wind drives the lawn for mowing


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at just past 2PM.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is now a very pleasant 23C with gorgeous blue skies. An absolutely fabulous day.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with the sun just now starting to shine.


----------



## SINC

17 in bright sunshine just after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 20C now that the sun has come out and there is a nice sun shining to make this a great BBQ night.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow you guys are getting a great weekend summer taste. :clap:

Chilly and windy...12 and blowing. Barometer rising tho. Lawn cutting soon - keep me warm


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at nearly 6PM ................ which is incredible for this time of year. Last June, there were only two days over 20C in the entire month. Another day like this is forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

18 when the sun is behind the clouds, but jumps to 21 when it's not. Nice spring day indeed although the breeze is a bit cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great night for a BBQ. 21.5C, not much wind and no bugs. A triple play here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Chicken on the BBQ ................ and we had a humidex reading of 26C about an hour ago, setting a record for the last day in May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't look now, but Summer starts in three weeks from today. Of course, last June 21st was colder than on Nov.21st, so one never can tell here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with great stargazing conditions ............... if only some of the clouds would move out to sea.


----------



## SINC

13 at 9:00 p.m. with a damn cold wind.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 9 - kid came in late last night shivering from late mcycle ride. Up to 18 and a lovely upper teens week coming with 20+ on the weekend - love this time of year. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

15.5C at just before 8AM. It is supposed to get up to 22C today and 20C tomorrow, which would make this June warmer than last June after only two days. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool morn at only 4 and one last day of that cold north wind is in store for us with a high of 18. Then the jet stream swings north of us and the really nice weather settles in. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the fog is slowly lifting. When it burns off the sun will shine and some really nice weather will be upon us. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

*7C in Bowmanville*

Goodmorning all: It is 7C in Bowmanville and dull. We are supposed to be getting some sun later today. Moving to 20C for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted, the sun is out, and the temps have jumped up to 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, hot sun, 22C with a 25C humidex reading at just past 4PM. Very atypical for June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things have cooled off nicely, with the current temps at 16C which is great for 915PM.


----------



## Kazak

It got up to 32C here this afternoon. Just plain hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> It got up to 32C here this afternoon. Just plain hot.


That is oppressive, Kazak.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and a nice breeze coming through the windows. Amazing to think that last Monday we had a few inches of snow fall throughout the day.


----------



## MacDoc

So NOW it's warm.....17....


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. 7C and no wind which is a fine way to start the day.


----------



## imobile

*Was a beautiful 28C yesterday arvo*



Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. 7C and no wind which is a fine way to start the day.


at beautiful Sidney, BC.
I believe at U Vic it was 26.6 at 1800 hours!

What a change from two weeks ago!


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, imobile. It snowed last Monday here in St.John's and yesterday, it hit 26C with the humidex.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful morning at 5 in bright sun with no wind and headed north to 22 today.


----------



## Rps

*Finally some dry weather!!!!*

Hello all:
Finally some dry weather here in Bowmanville. Not bad out now, about 10c moving to 17c today. The next four days are to be sunny, and warm 19c.


----------



## MacDoc

13 - feels warmer - little wind - finally got some lawn cutting - poor electric was struggling - gonna let the back dry a bit more.
Hammock time me thinks.


----------



## KC4

+6 and rising. Nice and sunny now but we came daaaangerously close to frost last night.


----------



## SINC

14 at just after 9:00 a.m. makes it likely we may beat our high of 22 today. Nice bright, clear day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 15C and a slowly setting sun near the horizon.


----------



## Ena

Was 90º out on the patio of the hospital where I work at 3 pm. No, it's not an air-conditioned building


----------



## Dr.G.

Ena, that must have been very hard on both the patients and staff.


----------



## SINC

21 without a breath of wind and just lovely. Same deal tomorrow.


----------



## Kazak

Ena said:


> Was 90º out on the patio of the hospital where I work at 3 pm. No, it's not an air-conditioned building


Yep, a second consecutive day of 32º here, too. Bit of a breeze, though.


----------



## SINC

It is 17 here in St. Albert just after midnight with a low of 14 predicted for metro Edmonton. However the knobs at Environment Canada have issued a frost warning for areas outside the city of Edmonton. Like we're going to drop below freezing when the high for tomorrow is supposed to be 25. Knobs, I say!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's, with 9C temps at just past 6AM. Beautiful sunrise and I shall take my morning coffee out back on the deck. Great way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Still 13 and warm with no wind. Just finished some work and time to turn in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc ............. good night, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Unreal. There is more sunshine in this forecast than we had in ALL of last June.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a sky so blue and lots of sunshine that it hurts to look upwards.


----------



## Rps

*Sunny in Bowmanville*

Goodmorning All:

It is sunny and 17c in Bowmanville today. Tomorrow it should slowly begin to increase in temperature to hit 21C by Friday. Looks good!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Goodmorning All:
> 
> It is sunny and 17c in Bowmanville today. Tomorrow it should slowly begin to increase in temperature to hit 21C by Friday. Looks good!


Kudos, Rps. Where exactly is Bowmanville?


----------



## Rps

*Where in the Hell is Bowmanville?????*

Hi Dr. G,

Bowmanville is about 15 km east of Oshawa, which is about 50 kms east of Toronto. We are under the community title of Clarington. It is a nice little town that is now becoming larger as it is a component of the GTA, Greater Toronto Area.

To some extent, we are becoming a bedroom community to Toronto an area. When I learn how to up load pictures to this web site I will send you come photos if you like?

RP


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> When I learn how to up load pictures to this web site I will send you come photos if you like?
> 
> RP


1. Click the large "Post reply" button to the lower left of the last post in a thread.

2. Type your reply, then scroll down and click "Manage Attachments"

3. A new window appears, select "Choose File", then "Upload".

4. When you see the file appear below the "Manage attachments" button, click "submit reply".

That's it. You're done.

13 here just after 8:30 and on the way to 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the geography lesson, Rps. Follow Sinc's instructions for posting a pic. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 12 noon here in St.John's. The sun is very bright, with a UV index 7 which is very high for us.


----------



## SINC

As we approach 10:30 we've hit 19 and I think our high of 23 might be a tad low. (They've raised and dropped the high from 23 to 25 and back since early morning.)


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a nice ocean breeze to make this a glorious Spring day here in St.John's.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Dr. G,
> 
> Bowmanville is about 15 km east of Oshawa, which is about 50 kms east of Toronto. We are under the community title of Clarington. It is a nice little town that is now becoming larger as it is a component of the GTA, Greater Toronto Area.
> 
> To some extent, we are becoming a bedroom community to Toronto an area. When I learn how to up load pictures to this web site I will send you come photos if you like?
> 
> RP


Yes, Bowmanville is a beautiful town with an awesome downtown. My parents live in Newcastle which is adjacent to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks again for the info, Rps. It sounds like a nice area.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and still sunny as we approach 4PM tea time here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

21 and still climbing at just after noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C with an ocean breeze. A wonderful evening is shaping up. Hard to think that a week ago it was snowing.


----------



## SINC

24, calm and clear. Nice bit of heat with it too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is starting to form to the west of us. Hope you all have as nice a setting sun as we are experiencing. Paix.


----------



## Kazak

33º here, and the breeze just started around 3:00. Might be sleeping in the trailer tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's a bit warm for comfort, Kazak. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## PrinceMS

Weekend will be scortching!! Finally


----------



## MacDoc

17 - very nice and brisk. Clean air - bit of wind. Good energy day.


----------



## SINC

PrinceMS said:


> Weekend will be scortching!! Finally


Interesting post considering there is no location in your avatar information. (People forget about this in this thread all the time.)

Where might this scortching happenin' be anyway?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Interesting post considering there is no location in your avatar information. (People forget about this in this thread all the time.)
> 
> Where might this scortching happenin' be anyway?


My bet would be somewhere in the BC interior. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The full moon is not until Sunday, but the moon in the sky tonight here in St. John's is very bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with blue skies and 8C temps at just past 6AM. Going up to 18C today, 19C tomorrow and 20C on Saturday .............. all with sunshine. Amazing weather when you think that last June we had a record cool June, with only two days over 20C and only a handful of sunny days.


----------



## SINC

Another sunny morn at 13, but much cooler than yesterday's 25 with a high of only 17 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past 9AM here in St.John's. Not a cloud in the sky, and a slight ocean breeze makes this a grand day. Going up to 19C, which is fine with me since the UV index is expected to go up to 7 once again.


----------



## Rps

*Warm and Sunny in Bowmanville!*

Today we are having a high of 18C and with gentle breezes. We are about 1 mile from Lake Ontario. We are expecting lots of sun the next 3 days and tomorrow we will have a high of 21C......where is George Carlin when you need him


----------



## SINC

11 at 7:30 with a cool north wind which will keep us confined to a high of only 17 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C at 4PM here in St.John's. Another grand day.


----------



## SINC

No movement in temperature at all. Still 11 just past the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not much movement in temps here as well. Still just about 20C at nearly 7PM.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and I'm buried inside- waaah short staffed and a ton of business.....


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and I just got back from a nice quiet walk with two of my dogs in Churchill Park. Even at 9PM, there is enough light, and a nearly full moon in a clear sky, to see where I was going.


----------



## MacDoc

ooh holding at 17 - going to point the bike north get away from the lake and cruise a bit. Full moon should sneak through


----------



## KC4

Storm's a comin' in Calgary...a BIG storm....maybe freezing overnight tomorrow or Saturday - maybe hail! Cover your plants!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with 11C at just before 7AM here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 8 - more hot tub than mcycle weather ;(
Goin' to 21 this aft......that's better


----------



## SINC

A sunny morning at 5, but rain is in our forecast for the balance of the day and we will struggle to get to 13 today. That said, we need the rain badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very sunny at just past 2PM. A nice ocean breeze is coming in to make things quite nice.


----------



## MacDoc

19 as well here and gorgeous and I'm too tired to ride 
Hammock time it is.


----------



## SINC

7 with light rain and our high downgraded to only 10 now.


----------



## Dr.G.

The true full moon is not until Sunday, but right now there is a beautiful moon in the southern sky. 16C and a beautiful evening at nearly 9PM.


----------



## MacDoc

I AM going riding under that moon damn it....three nights in a row and I've missed out.

17 and balmy. Not yet dark.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> I AM going riding under that moon damn it....three nights in a row and I've missed out.
> 
> 17 and balmy. Not yet dark.


Bon voyage, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Fell asleep again... tho it's still 14 ..hmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a nice sunrise at just past 6AM. Start of a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We barely escaped a June frost at +1 this morning with showers and a well below seasonal high of only 13 again today.


----------



## MacDoc

Oooh better start to the day - 13 heading to 21 and SUN!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny at just past 10AM, with the wind picking up. Change of weather is coming I fear, as they say that "this is caplin weather". That also means the whales are coming back. Two humpback whales were spotted feeding at Bay Bulls yesterday.


----------



## KC4

I cannot believe it.... Yesterday it was HAIL, NO!!!


Today it is SNOW, way!! or OH NO, SNOW! 
Enough to stay on the ground and rooftops! 

I know I recently came back from Texas and all, "y'all"...but it really isn't supposed to snow in June in Calgary, is it???!!!

ARRRGGGHHH!


----------



## mrjimmy

A little sunny, a little cloudy. Warm sometimes, cool sometimes. A day that can't quite make up it's mind.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and balmy - hammock time while the What Am I ers look to the Kiev sky for clues....


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy at nearly 7PM. MacDoc, I already guess Kiev, Ukraine as the "orange capital" and "azure" skies. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09

It is 15C and sunny. The "orange" and "capital to capital" have pointed me to a different direction than you surmised Dr. G. Maybe you can make better sense out of the MD's clues.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc's clues are cryptic. They might as well have been written in the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> MacDoc's clues are cryptic. They might as well have been written in the Cyrillic alphabet.


:lmao::lmao: good one


----------



## Dr.G.

Since this is the weather thread, I am hoping he is relaxing in his hammock in good weather ........... as we are left to "twist in the wind".


----------



## MacDoc

*Kiev sky a* major clue on your *stations* of the *azure circle*.... 
Ivan the Architect is gnashing his teeth...

22 and getting grey - out pigging on Swiss Chalet after hammock break.

Veg time then up early for the French Open final....


----------



## Dr.G.

"Kiev sky a major clue on your stations of the azure circle...." I already got that one, MacDoc.

Back to the weather ............. a nice sunset and a pink sky at just before 9PM. Temps at 14C are nice.


----------



## MacDoc

Clearly you did not - look closely... nought but a a is missing in What it is.


----------



## SINC

Oh goodie:

"Cold and Snow are only two of the 4-letter words being used to describe the weather in Alberta today...Although here in Edmonton, we are about 10C colder that we should be this time of year, the foothills received snow today and a Snowfall Warning for upwards of 20cm of snow has been issued for the Cypress Hills area tonight. Most of the rest of Alberta is under a Frost Warning tonight, but relief is in sight. Slowly but surely, we'll see more sunshine and our temperatures will warm up again as the week progresses."

The forecast issued five minutes ago. 

THIS is June? Friggin' global warming!


----------



## SINC

At 6 under cloud, we're half way to our high of 12 with thunderstorms all day long. Good day to watch the PGA Tour final. At least they have sun and warm temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling, which we actually need to keep things green and growing. We have been the opposite of what Sinc is experiencing, with temps about 10C above our norms. Strange weather throughout Canada, with snow in Calgary and clean air in the GTA. Very strange ................


----------



## ged

A nice day. Cloudy this morning but promises some sun later and with 12°C, quite comfy.


----------



## MacDoc

11 degrees quiet and grey - Federer at the French Open just starting...:clap:


----------



## KC4

It's about 1 degree here with FROST! Hard Frost. Scheduled to warm up a little with Rain/sleet in the afternoon.


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> It's about 1 degree here with FROST! Hard Frost. Scheduled to warm up a little with Rain/sleet in the afternoon.


Wow, that is nasty-is this typical weather for June?

Gorgeous weather here, about 15C, scheduled to be 20C sunny/partly cloudy.


----------



## KC4

It has warmed up to about 11 degrees here and it doesn't LOOK like it is going to sleet or rain - but it is still in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C here at 1PM and the rain we were to get throughout the day just has not come other than a light shower. I have to water my tree, of all things. An arboriculturalist walked by my home and suggested that I do this every few days, especially since I never water the lawn.


----------



## MacDoc

13 heading to 16 - might be enough for a slow backroads cruise - love this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, MacDoc. 14C with some sun trying to break through the clouds. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

10 over the noon hour and very cool. No rain, but heavy overcast. I doubt we will even make our high of 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at 5PM. Good BBQ weather. Full moon tonight should be nice as well.


----------



## MacDoc

18 - and a bit of wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy. It rained overnight, so the morning air is fresh and things are green. A nice way to start the week.


----------



## SINC

A clear sunny morning at 5 on the way to 14 with a cool breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and not looking too promising....weekend in the 20s with sun tho


----------



## Rps

*Warm and Wet from Bowmanville*

It's 14C in Bowmanville this morning, moving up to 18C. Sprinkles all day with rain tomorrow. Nice, just the weather I need with an electric lawn mower.


----------



## KC4

0 degrees and FROST!!!!tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Early morning yet and we've climbed to 7 in bright sunshine. No frost either!


----------



## MacDoc

Bang thump - good size storm cell rolling through - woke me up. ...13 and stormin'


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at nearly 8AM and a light rain falling. All is quiet and green this morning.


----------



## SINC

Only +1 here again this morning narrowly avoiding a June frost. 4 in Edmonton and a high of 16 today and continuing to improve all week long.


----------



## ged

A beautiful day here in NS, 10C and rising. A great day to go and vote in the provincial election with no bad weather excuses.


----------



## Rps

*Gong to 21C*

We had some rain last night, but this morning it is a mix of sun and cloud. Right now it's 16C and moving up to 21C....could this be, dare I say it, the sign of warmer weather................


----------



## KC4

Nicer now (about 7 degrees and sunny) but forecast for rain later. That's OK - Mother Nature can water my plants for me today.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird - dropped to 15


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 17 in warm sunshine. Nice.


----------



## KC4

Nice and sunny NOW! Was hailing about an hour and a half ago..XX)


----------



## DS

I don't know how hot it is, I'd assume about 30; just like every other day.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and clear. Not sure where that little cool dip came from . Nice weekend coming up.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morning at 7 on the way up to 21 today and warmer for the next five in a row.


----------



## Rps

*17C and Sunny!*

We are at 14C and sunny in Bowmanville and are moving up to 17C...nice.


----------



## EvanPitts

15C in Hamilton, but it is starting to cloud over, and could be ominous in an hour or so...


----------



## SINC

Still 19 here at 9:15 p.m.and a degree warmer in the city. We have a great few days coming up. Time to get out the big rig and head for Elk Island National Park.


----------



## MacDoc

Ominous clear skies ???!!!....must be a Hamilton thing......










16 and very nice out. Heading to 21 tomorrow


----------



## SINC

8 degrees, sunny and clear as a bell this morning on the way to 24 today. Just about as good as it gets.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and ominous


----------



## Rps

*It's the good old fashioned drinking age!*

21C and sunny....and for a couple of days....Great!!!


----------



## SINC

Nice. For days to come.


----------



## SINC

Still 14 just after 2:00 a.m. and headed to 25 today.


----------



## Rps

*Just like a teenager........*

Just like a teenager, it's 14 and noisy. They are paving the road outside my home .,..ah yes, nothing sez tranqulity like the sound of a grader running under your window a 6:30 am.

It is moving up to 20C later today, with sprinkles.....rain again!


----------



## MacDoc

15 and a gorgeous day heading to 20.


----------



## SINC

We've limbed to 13 just past 7:00 a.m. on our way to a sunny 25 today.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to a warm and sunny 28, a great day to spend at the lake, which is exactly what we will do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the sun trying to break through the overcast sky. Not sure if it will make it. We shall see. Still, a nice day.


----------



## Rps

*20C and sunny......it's Ribfest!!!!!!!*

Hello all: It's a wonderful 20C and sunny in Bowmanville, and it is to remain that way all weekend.

If you are in the area, we are having our second annual Ribfest. B.B.Q. heaven is just up the street.....it doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## SINC

24 at just past 11:00 a.m. and I think our forecast high of 28 is destined to be 30 or more. Ribs eh? Funny that. I picked up three racks of baby back ribs this morning and will BBQ them at the lake this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning at just past 5AM. The sun is slowly rising upwards into a blue sky here in St.John's. A fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Clear, calm, and the lake like glass here in Seba Beach Alberta this morning at 15 on the way to 25 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C as we prepare to have our first lobster "boil up" (or "skoff" as they say here in NL). My son and I dislike lobster, so we shall have steak, while my son's girlfriend and my wife devour those poor lobsters. What I hate is the screaming of the lobster when you throw them into the pot of boiling water. They make a horrible sound that lasts for a few minutes.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 24 on the way to 27 this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and looks like some tstorms brewing.


----------



## SINC

14 just after 5:00 a.m. and half way to our high of 28 both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning. The forecast is for sun and temps in the mid to high teens for the rest of the week. Very atypical for June, at least here in St.John's.


----------



## Rps

*Sunny today!*

Did we have a storm last night! Good that it rained [ again ] in the late evening.

It is sunny today with a high of 21C, we are at 12C as I type this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise, with lots of blue sky and sun. 7C going on 7AM, going up to 18C. An ideal day here in St.John's.

This is an unreal weather forecast if it holds true. Last June, we had only two days over 20C, and recorded the coolest June in recorded history, as well as having the least amount of sunshine in the month of June in history.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

17 already heading to 23 - gorgeous day unfolding


----------



## SINC

15 here this morning with light rain and the occasional heavy shower. The moisture is welcome as it is as dry a a bone in this area. Farmers really need the rain. we'll get to 23 too today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 11:30AM, and the sun is full and hot, with a UV index of 7, which is high.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning, with 13C temps at just past 8AM. Yes, a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

13 here this morning and dead calm as the birds welcome the dawn. A high today of 26 with afternoon thundershowers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. I love thunderstorms. Experienced a couple in Calgary, and one on the road to Regina, SK. Now, that one was big and the prairie sky made it seem spectacular.


----------



## Rps

*It appears the rain will reign!*

Guess what, it's going to rain...again, and again tomorrow, and the morrow after that....but we will be getting warmer....high of 21C today, it's 18 right now.

Dr. G, did you see the hail that hit New Jersey!!!! 3 inches of the stuff...it actually looked like it snowed! I bet there was some damage there. We often hear jokes about New Jersey but it does have a great deal of farm land....and farmers really hate hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

I can't believe I am saying this, because a couple of weeks ago we had a couple of inches of snow on the ground, but we could use a bit of rain. Let it rain overnight, and that would be fine. We are being asked to conserve water, which I do anyway, due to less Spring rain and "only" 11 feet of snow over the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Guess what, it's going to rain...again, and again tomorrow, and the morrow after that....but we will be getting warmer....high of 21C today, it's 18 right now.
> 
> Dr. G, did you see the hail that hit New Jersey!!!! 3 inches of the stuff...it actually looked like it snowed! I bet there was some damage there. We often hear jokes about New Jersey but it does have a great deal of farm land....and farmers really hate hail.


No, I heard nothing about this hail. Amazing.

Currently, it is 20C here in St.John's with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Unreal weather for St.John's in mid-June. Last year in June, during the week just before the first day of Summer, the temps never got above 13C and we had less than one hour of real sunshine.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our new high for the day at 24 and clouding over. T-Showers this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 15C at just past 9PM. A rare mid-June treat to be able to sit outside with no bugs and no cool breezes.


----------



## SINC

A calm 14 and overcast on the way to 21 with the possibility of showers. Farmers and ranchers are in big trouble from lack of moisture. Leduc county yesterday declared itself to be a disaster zone with total crop failures for Canola due to drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I heard that sad news on the CBC radio this morning. I personally don't have the strength to be a farmer of any sort. Here's hoping for some rain for that area of AB.


----------



## Rps

*Rain, again!*

We are warm but wet. It seems unfair that some areas get all the rain and other don't.

You know what is going to happen in Laduc, when the rain comes it will wash away anything that is left.

Drought, though, seems to be common in Alberta. I remember a few years ago friends of my mother's had to sell off a number of their horses due to lack of feed space. Dr. G, you are right, with so little snow the water table will be low.

I'm wondering if this is another indication of the global warming...no snow means no water.


----------



## Dr.G.

You are correct, Rps. Last June was the rainiest, the coolest and the least sunshine for an entire month of June in recorded history here in St.John's. This June is turning out to be the warmest, the suniest and the driest so far ............... and this is including that day in early June when we received a few inches of snow.


----------



## SINC

Moisture levels in Alberta really are well below normal to date this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is what both of my brothers-in-law tell me, with one living in Okotoks and the other in Edmonton. I feel for the ranchers and farmers in AB. Tough enough to deal with a strong Canadian dollar, closed markets (at times) as well as Nature.


----------



## mrjimmy

Damp and cool. Pools of water abound and the neighbourhood dogs are muddy.


----------



## Dr.G.

My dogs are full of bits of dry grass, mrj. I mowed the lawn and just leave the clippings on the lawn for natural fertilizer. I use a push mower, so such hand mowers don't have a bag, which is fine with me. However, with the weather being so warm and dry these days, their fur is full of grass. Could be worse, since last June it would have been cold mud.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 915PM, which is very warm for a mid-June night.


----------



## SINC

Approaching 8:00 p.m. and we're at 23. Lovely early summer's eve.


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to a pleasant 21 today.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 12 but here comes the heat


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 8AM with some sun and a nice ocean breeze. Going up to 26C by later this afternoon ........... or so we are told. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

up to 13 but wow is this going to be one soggy US open at Beth Page on Long Island.....it's already saturated and look what on it's way.....might hit us too

Looks like it will slip south of the GTA but it's moving fast - this should be one epic Open. 

one chunk of rain moving out and this monster moving very fast with much heavier rain and lighting.










watch the loop

Local Interactive Weather Map for Bethpage State Park Golf Course - weather.com


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit 20C once again for this month.


----------



## EvanPitts

Cool and cloudy this morning, though the Sun is trying to poke out. Smog is pretty bad though...


----------



## SINC

We're up to 17 at 8:30 and a revised high of 23 now today. I bet it gets warmer than that though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C outside in the shade at noon. A hot day due to the fact that there is no ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and Mike Weir tied for the lead birdied 4 of the first 8 holes in the US open - and 1/2 inch from 5 birdies.... go Mike
He's on a hot streak ....on now in HD


----------



## Dr.G.

Let's go Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for the weather, still sunny and 25C going up to 27C later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

19 with very light rain, sadly not enough to do our drought any good at all. Go Weir!


----------



## MacDoc

Mike in the outright lead and easily could be 3 ahead as he missed two rather short birdies - is he hot.
Hit an unreal shot out a tough lie to 2 " from the hole - it almost when in. 
Looks like that rain might hold off.

Nice 21 heading to 23 - feels like a drier air mass coming in.

Weir is on track for a "never been done" - 62 in major... he is 6 under par with 5 holes to play - needs two birdies and no birdies.


----------



## MacDoc

Ugh- Tstorm out of the blue - chased me from my late night hot tubbing.. 17 and storming a bit.

Oops guess what just arrived...










Wonder if it will make Long Island by tomorrow...

nasssty -starting around 11 am tomorrow 80% chance of rain and Tstorms all the rest of the day and night through 11 am on Sunday and then a mere 60% of the same til Sunday at 11 pm....and more of the same Monday....

This may go down in the record books as the soggiest and longest major golf tournament ever - they'll have to change name from the US Open to the US Soggy...

Bethpage, New York (11714) Conditions & Forecast : Weather Underground


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny at 8AM here in St.John's. The start of a great day.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and my forecast finally figured out it's raining....lots....


----------



## Dr.G.

We are finally going to get some much needed rain next week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13 with highs of only 18 for the next three days with showers every day. This is good news as we really need the rain.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and pretty steady rain - that major system shifted north. Beth Page still clear and Mike is back tied for the lead at 7 under while Tiger may not make the cut 

Mike is catching a lot of breaks with the weather and making the most of it. Some spectacular golf coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C, UV of 8 and excellent AQ.

Go Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who is Lucas Glover?????????

Who is Ricky Barnes?????????


----------



## sharonmac09

High of 22C today with a mix of sun and clouds with showers on the way. Looks like we will have several consecutive days of rain.

That's right... Go Mike!!!!!!


----------



## mrjimmy

Pouring rain. The hound basically refused to go out. 

Have to switch gears today and get done the household things I've been avoiding all winter....

But first, breakfast!


----------



## Rps

*Rain......again!*

Need I say more.


----------



## sharonmac09

Hi rps

I love the town of Bowmanville with its gorgeous downtown. Is it still undergoing beautification? My parents live in Newcastle.


----------



## Rps

*Hello Sharonmac09*

They are trying, if you count the fire that took out four major buildings downtown...but I guess that doesn't count.

We still have most of the "quaintness"...people laugh when I say it's a great place to live, but I still like small towns. Today the downtown is having its 50's Weekend, in the rain of course. But hopefully it will clear up later.

We always have something going on here. Your parents are probably here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 6PM here in St.John's. A beautiful evening is upon us to cap off a beautiful day.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and the monster drifts to the east.....clearing up. Sure was wet - damn Tstorm chased me from a tub soak


----------



## SINC

Passed our high, now at 24 in warm sun. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C at just past 9PM. The sun has set, and all is still.


----------



## SINC

25 just after 7:00 and a lovely night in the courtyard. Even the year old grandson loved it outside on his new fire truck.


----------



## mrjimmy

The last of the light from a drizzly day drains from the sky. The unseasonably cool night begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is unseasonable here as well, mrj, but in the other way. 18C at 11PM is unheard of at this point of June. Last year, the warmest it got on June 21st was 7C.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and looks the rain is ending - 15 not so bad as a low. Nice tomorrow at 22....happy Summer soltice


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Solstice to you as well, MacDoc. Sunrise here in St.John's at 5:03AM. Going up to Signal Hill for the annual ritual of pseudo-Druids and their "Solstice Soiree". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MrNeoStylez




----------



## SINC

Nearly 9:30 p.m. and we're still at 19. A very pleasant day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 615AM here in St.John's. Went to a unique Summer Solstice Sunrise Service at 5AM.


----------



## MacDoc

And a Merrie Summer Solstice to ALL :clap: 15 heading to 25 on a fine First Day of Summer ...and Father's Day as well with a wicked and very wet US Open to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, MacDoc. Happy Father's Day and Happy first day of Summer. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

and the same to you Good Sirrah


----------



## Dr.G.

I tip my hat to you as well, mon ami ............... except I don't wear a hat. Luckily, I still have a full hear of hair. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Newseum | Today's Front Pages | Calgary Herald

Look at the map of eastern AB. That is dry. I feel for the farmers and ranchers.


----------



## Rps

*Happy Father's Day to all!*

Hello from Bowmanville. It rained all day yesterday but today it is 17C moving to 25C.

Chance of showers but clear the rest of the week. To all the fathers out there, have a safe and happy Father's Day. I have four children spread over the country to the cross-country check up will start soon.


----------



## SINC

13 an a high of only 18 today, but rain is forecast. Bring it on, we're parched out here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mother Nature smiles on the fine folks of AB. That is good news.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and gorgeous out - but so is the US Open- they got remarkably lucky with the weather.


----------



## SINC

14 under cloud cover, but so far it hasn't rained enough to keep the sidewalks wet. Just teasing us.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and feels stormy - must be a Tstorm looming. Nice breeze and not too humid yet. Calling for 26.
Beautiful at the US Open to....hot scores....Mike still in third place.....10 strokes ahead of Tiger.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and a bit humid due to the total lack of wind or even much of a breeze. Still, I am not complaining.

Go Mike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacDoc

24 and a drier air mass - feels good....Mike is fading


----------



## MacDoc

Back up to 26 - definitely a late night ride weather-


----------



## mrjimmy

First day of summer and the first day of air con. Funny how that works.


----------



## SINC

18 and overcast. Been teasing us all day, but it can't pee a drop. No rain at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 10PM. The air is still ...............as is the night.


----------



## SINC

Still 18 and drier than a bone all day under cloud.


----------



## MacDoc

What a gorgeous night to ride - 3 hours of heaven - damp air made everything smell wonderful longest day made for some nice long lived sun sun effects under the lingering cu's
- some shopping a nice leisurely news paper read at a fav restaurant - great way to end up Father's Day/
Got a little wet from a wanna be T-cell that was still born. Just enough to make it interesting...
Very muggy 21 - a/c on - house is cooked.....


----------



## MacDoc

17 but I think there is still humidity about. 83% my widget says. high 20's all week - real summer








- but the air mass is clear so far. Think I'll just leave the a/c on tho - it was pretty muggy in the house when I got home last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light drizzle at just before 8AM. First precip we have seen in a week.


----------



## SINC

12 with light, but welcome rain and a high of 20 today.


----------



## Rps

*Greetings from Windsor*

Hello All:

Quite warm in Windsor and sunny as well. Moving to a high of 29C today and very sunny. Windsor is always 5 to 6C higher than Bowmanville.

This weekend it's nuts around here as the U.S. has its 4th and we have our 1st.

Midway between the two holidays is their Freedom Festival. Wednesday are the fireworks on the river....about a million people will be watching...


----------



## MrNeoStylez

sunny with light cloud cover 21 degrees current with a high of 25 and a low of 16 i feel a slight breeze through my window


----------



## Bolor

Hot, Hot, Hot


----------



## MacDoc

32 in Timmins.... that's hot....

Pleasant 22 just now but gonna warm up.

Exciting US Open Golf on right now for those interested.

Michelson just tied for the lead - quite the story for him with his wife......


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor, better than Timmins and their cold, cold, cold, n'est pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with some fog here in St.John's this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and muggy - hiding out in a cool house.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

it is now 25 and cloudy. sitting with a fan pointed at me. Mmmmm feels good.


----------



## EvanPitts

Crazy heat, humidity and smog is pointing the way to a week better off spent inside. The two days of summer we had two weeks ago is now a fading memory, though we may have three days of summer left in September...


----------



## SINC

15 at noon and headed north to 20 with scattered cloud.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Are you in that crazy drought zone???

This country is nuts, big drought in Alberta, while way too much water in Manitoba...


----------



## MacDoc

20 out at 3 am and totally great Air Quality.....wanna play hooky for the week....waaah where can I go watch the sunrise.

Bike full of gas - warm night......decisions decisions.....


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and foggy at just before 8AM. Going up to 20C with the change of a very rare thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to a sunny 22 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are getting some rumbles of thunder now here in St.John's. 14C and it is starting to rain, which we actually need. There are not claps of thunder following flashes of lightening ............... just rumbles off in the distance. I love thunder and lightening, but it is very rare here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are experiencing a "Greenland Block" here in St.John's. This is when a big High Pressure area sits over Greenland and does not allow the lows to move away from eastern NL. So, we get day after day after day of mild temps and rain or just clouds. Still, since our water levels were down about a third due to getting "only" 11 feet of snow this winter, this rain day after day is actually a good thing when the dry and warm days of July come upon us. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and muggy - getting into smog range tho not horrid.
Looks like another nice riding night
A little cooler but that might make a venture into the city fun - nap soon


----------



## Rps

*It's Hot!*

Hello All: It's 36C here in Windsor and sunny....very sunny. I've been out looking for a new house.....after looking at about eight today it is amazing how they all look the same. 

It's like signing up for a cell phone contract, by the time you figure out the size of home, the area, the add-on's, what's going to be built next door, and all the other stuff, you don't know which end is up......one wonder Roger's makes so much money and that all the realtor's drive new cars.......


----------



## Bolor

*Still Hot!*

Not much in the way of rain either


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a 26C humidex reading at 7PM. Just had a torrential downpour for the past hour or so which should break this humidity. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

18 at nearly 11:00 p.m.. Clear and calm after two days of high winds. Next four days are supposed to be sunny and 24/25. W need rain badly, but it continues to tease with only brief showers,


----------



## MacDoc

19 at 6 am - lazy sod did not get out in time for an early morning jaunt


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and foggy at just before 8AM. Our mayor came on to urge us all to conserve water. Even yesterday's one inch of rain, and the forecast of some rain every day until the middle of next week, will only help a bit. He blames our situation on the fact that we got below our average snowfall and rainfall this past Winter/Spring. He said a warm and dry July could put us into a strict conservation situation. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 19 at 6 am - lazy sod did not get out in time for an early morning jaunt


Bon voyage, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Too much traffic now and heading to 29 - that Toronto garbage is going to be very ripe.....we are on a major overhaul of our garage and basement so we'll get that done before the heat hits.....
Wimbleton big day as well.....veg time - _hot time summer in the city...._
I have a new riding partner with a Silverwing so some new adventurers later in the week - he puts up riding routes so I get to show him my fav jaunts....same age. I wish this season were longer.....


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to 25 in the sun, but damn, we need rain.


----------



## MacDoc

wow - 27 already


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very foggy. Won't make it to 20C unless the fog lifts. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

The big 30 for the first time this year. pant pant


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a quiet foggy 16C here at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

23 over the noon hour and headed to 26 now. Nice, but rain would be better.


----------



## mrjimmy

Whew!

It's a hot one out there! Not so nice stuck in traffic on the Gardiner Expressway....


----------



## MacDoc

31 - didn't think it would continue up....


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and still 15C at nearly 10PM. The Fort Amherst fog horns, at the entrance of St.John's Harbor, have been going all day. No wind so the fog is here for awhile. Still, I love the fog so I am not complaining.


----------



## SINC

Still 22 at 10:30 and tomorrow is another day at 25. But still no rain.


----------



## MacDoc

22 at 5 am - AQ is not bad considering the previous day temps...still a couple of hot days coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just before 8AM. Rain overnight has washed away the fog, and now we just have a light drizzle. Still, we needed the rain.


----------



## Rps

*Wow! was it hot.*

Hello All:

It hit 106F yesterday, here in Windsor. Was it HOT!. Last night was the fireworks display on the Detroit river.

I would guess around 1 million watched it from the river on both sides. The streets in Windsor were closed off for up to 5 blocks from Riverside Drive.

Great show! It whet on for around 26 minutes....they do this every year, and for those who may have been at the Toronto 2000 display, this one was much better, and warmer I may add.

Today it will be 31C and be sunny. We have a chance of T-bangers later in the night, or tomorrow. This happens quite often here I am told. 

In Bowmanville, it is 25C. My daughter tells me the house is like an oven.

Oh well! If we aren't complaining about the cold, we're complaining about the heat.


----------



## SINC

16 in bright sunshine on the way to 25 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex. A bit of a breeze helps a bit. No fog and no smog also helps.


----------



## MacDoc

28 and sticky - AQ yucky too....tennis watching for me.


----------



## MacDoc

a welcome relief -- bada boom










down to 23
My summertime avatar....no in play...


----------



## SINC

23 at the noon hour and on the way to 25 later this afternoon with T-showers. Hope there's a ton of 'em.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 27C humidex reading as a light rain starts to fall. No sun is forecast until Monday, which is fine with me.


----------



## MacDoc

That was nastier than I thought .......... 21 and glad that is gone by



> *Severe storm warning issued for GTA*
> 
> Hail hits Mississauga
> A sudden June hail storm accompanied by high winds and heavy downpour went through the Mississauga area during the lunch hour. It lasted about 15 minutes and produced some stones that were 3 cm in diameter.
> 
> CHRIS SO/TORONTO STAR
> Hail stones measuring 3 cm fell in Mississauga on June 25, 2009.
> 
> Tornado warning issued for parts of southwestern Ontario as hail pelts Brampton and Mississauga












TheStar.com | GTA | Severe storm warning issued for GTA


----------



## Dr.G.

I have never seen hail that big, MacDoc. Those could do serious damage.


----------



## Bolor

They called for "severe thunder storm" yesterday but nothing happened.


----------



## MacDoc

Tcells are unpredictable - these were very intense.
We are in Mississauga - did not get hail or much rain at all - so it missed where we were - but clearly hit nearby....
now back up to 23 and unstable.....got a few days of this coming...


----------



## SINC

Currently 22, but WTH did the wind come from? Its 45 kph gusting to 70. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light breeze at just past 9PM. A warm night, but the humidity and the rain have gone.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and now gorgeous out - clear air after the Tstorms blew by - very refreshing....had a nice ride home from kids high school graduation....to which of course he insisted on riding his mcycle. 
We had fun - friends coming soon - pizza on Dad....


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and lovely - fluffy clouds and not a breath of wind.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning, calm and clear on the way to 19 in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and aq not too bad....wait for traffic to die down to go for a spin on a lovely summer day


----------



## Dr.G.

Hit 24C with a 30C humidex this afternoon. Now we are at 23C with a 27C humidex reading. This is more like July temps than late June.


----------



## SINC

11 and cloudy with a high of 22 today with a chance of showers. It is bone dry and we desperately need rain.


----------



## MacDoc

21 heading to 27 - nice AQ - very fresh - avoiding the A/C so far.


----------



## SINC

13 and still overcast, but the sun is trying to break through and head up to 22. Sadly the clouds only teased us again and nary a drop of rain.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14 on the way to 20 with possible showers. Almost the twin of yesterday and it didn't rain a drop. We need rain so badly. Even trees are stressed and thousands of them are dying on our streets.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and raining - got a terrific 5 hour ride in yesterday - glad we went then instead
Veg with a book day by the looks of it.
Very breathable air.


----------



## mrjimmy

Nice in Ottawa this morning. Started out cloudy and really damp but has since brightened up. Good weather for rib-fest!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny here in St.John's. A peaceful Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

18 a gentle rain and a gorgeous early summer view out my window


----------



## EvanPitts

It was raining for most of the morning, now it is getting humid...


----------



## MacDoc

UP to 20 and the rain has drifted away east - still a bit grey...


----------



## MacDoc

UP to 20 and the rain has drifted away east - still a bit grey...


----------



## MacDoc

arrrgh double posts.....
20c and T storm


----------



## SINC

Still 19 in the late evening sun. Nice comfortable weather, but nary a drop of rain. Again.


----------



## SINC

8 at 5:00 a.m. on the way to a sunny high of 20. Still no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning with 13C and a nice ocean breeze. Might hit 17C which is fine with me.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and very breathable air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, MacDoc. "Breathable air" is what it should be everywhere. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Rps

*20 and wet....*

Some sun this morning, with a high of 20C, and rain for today and the next 3 days.


----------



## MacDoc

Bang thump on the way - 19 and tstorms now and later - some pretty intense


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny. A fine day with great AQ due to a breeze off of the ocean.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and greyish - off and on rain - good day to veg in front of Wimbledon


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C this evening. No stargazing tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and clearing..brisk night....feels good


----------



## SINC

13 and overcast with RAIN in the forecast for tomorrow and a high of 19. I hope they're right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C this morning, going up to sunshine and 16C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck with the rain forecast, Sinc. Saw some video of farm and ranch conditions in AB and rain is desparately needed. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Currently 7 here in the city, but even the forecasters can't agree on rain. Two of the three I use are predicting rain. That said one is predicting sunny skies and as of this moment, the sun is shining brightly under clear skies.


----------



## MacDoc

Days and days of T-storms lined up.....:eeK;

18 and WET!!!

damn that was a heavy cloudburst


----------



## SINC

Sadly, we didn't get enough to wet the sidewalks all day long. The drought continues.


----------



## MacDoc

Tcell lined up as far as the eye can see - all week....










I can hear the lighting strikes far off in as a little squeal my headphones


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and hopefully it will clear by dawn for the Canada Day start atop Signal Hill. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Barely avoided frost at 2 on the way to 21 in the sunshine today with still no rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting this morning, but we have a bit of drizzle and 10C at just after 8AM. We too need some rain, but the folks in parts of AB and SK are in dire need of real rain and lots of it.


----------



## MacDoc

Well after predicting showers and 80% POP....it is 15 and glorious sun


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Well after predicting showers and 80% POP....it is 15 and glorious sun


A fine Canada Day for you folks, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It could rain for a week here, and not form a puddle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it was on CBC Radio 1 news that there is a band of drough-sticken areas running through central AB and into SK. They say a week of heavy rain is needed and needed now. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 19 and greying over a bit. Odd air mass - very unstable and humid and turns into Tstorms in a heartbeat.
These have brewed up over cottage country in just 2 hours...and some intense


----------



## KC4

YAAAAY! It's raining in Calgary! 
That will help save all the city trees! Woot!
Here's hoping that it keeps up all night to give everything a good soak.


----------



## MacDoc

You clearly need it
Farmers start to write off year as drought parches Prairie land - The Globe and Mail


Damn is it sooooooo muggy out.....19 and dripping


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C here at nearly 9AM in St.John's. We have rain in the forecast, which we need .............. but not as much as the farmers and rancers in central AB and SK.


----------



## SINC

A calm sunny morn at 5 on the way to 20 today. Still no rain in sight for our area as the drought deepens.


----------



## MacDoc

16 with 94% humidity - you guess what we are in for...


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out an hour ago and now we are at 15C with great AQ but a very high UV index.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 20 with rain in the forecast for four of the next five days. YES!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and high fog at just past noon here in St.John's. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

10 on the way to 21 with afternoon showers. Rain, baby, rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm misty drizzle is now falling, with some chance of real rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Currently 18 with showers predicted for the next three days. We got a couple of brief cloudbursts today, but no substantial moisture.


----------



## MacDoc

13 - a lovely but really dry air mass...heading to 26 - gonna be wicked sun burn weather....










lotsa deep breaths today :clap:


----------



## SINC

10 and headed north to 22 in the sunshine again today. A few showers yesterday, but no significant moisture. Rain is forecast for the next two days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and our light early morning rainshower has ended and the sun is coming out. I would normally rejoice at the sight of the sun, but we too need some rain.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful summer morning out there. Warm sun with no humidity. Bright blue sky dotted with puffy little clouds. The whir of bicycles, soft hum of airplane engines and birdsongs abound. Makes me long for summer vacations as a kid.


----------



## MacDoc

21 already - wow that was a fast jump. Still dry tho only 46% humidity


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 27C humidex and not a breath of wind. The sun is now going behind some rain clouds (hopefully), which should cool things down a bit. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a bit of rain which brought down the temps to 21C and the humidex to 26C. Not a bit of wind to cool things down further.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny afternoon at 21 in bright sun as I sit in the motor home in the back forty watching Tiger battle Anthony Kim in the AT & T National PGA Tour in full HD and a cold one in my hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 19C with the humidex broken by the rain. A very nice evening at just before 8PM.


----------



## SINC

22 and the golf is over. Tiger won and my guests have gone home. Ah, now where did I put that special beer?


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a nice ocean breeze makes this a fine night to leave the windows open and drift off to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

That double posting glitch has struck again.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, ehMac really sucks lately for double posts and hang time.

22 just after 8:00 and nice.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and very nice at 11 pm - a late night jaunt beckons.....hmmm

BUT  T cells lurk


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to 21 under cloud cover and light rain. It needs to rain much harder than this to help though.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C on the way to 17C and some light rain. We too need some rain to help avert a July water shortage. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and aside from a weird power outage last night no sign of T-cells...


----------



## SINC

*Dare we hope?*

Maybe, just maybe, we will get a soaking?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that could bring some much needed rain to an area of AB that really needs days of this sort of drenching. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle all day is the forecast, followed by a week of warm sunshine starting tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to only 18 with rain today and by the look of the radar, a good soaking is in store for much of the parched area in the west. Oddly enough, there is no rain here although we had a shower about a half hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Strange forecast for the next week here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Rain, glorious rain with over 100 mm in some areas. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rain, glorious rain with over 100 mm in some areas. :clap:


Sinc, I can just hear the farmers and ranchers saying "Keep it coming". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It is raining so hard here right now that it is knocking the satellite signal out for a few seconds each minute.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's crazy cold here, which is odd for this time of year at the armpit of Canada. I may have to put on a hoodie. Dark, overcast, but thanks to the steel companies being closed, the air is fresh and clear.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I just rode out for supper and it's 18 feels like 12


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 5C tonight, but going up to 20C by tomorrow afternoon with lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

17 with a bit of late evening sun peeking through. Oddly enough, our high for the next three days is 17 as well with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 5C this morning with lots of sunshine, going up to 18C with lots of sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

You are up early Dr. G.
and here I thought 14 was chilly.....super clear - big moon and superb air quality..


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this afternoon. We have another frost warning for tonight, but it might miss St.John's. The rest of the week shall be sunny and in the 20C to 24C range with no humidity and great air quality. These are the sort of summer days I dream of as I shovel snow in the winter.


----------



## MacDoc

Dark and gloomy and 21 and I have NO IDEA what this weather is up too.....


----------



## Dr.G.

9C going down to 6C overnight, and then sunshine and 21C. Strange weather for us in early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> You are up early Dr. G.
> and here I thought 14 was chilly.....super clear - big moon and superb air quality..


MacDoc, I have the early morning shift helping out with the doxie pups.


----------



## MacDoc

20 at 10 - the warm night beckons with a full moon......


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 620AM here in St.John's. Not a cloud in the sky with loads of sunshine, going up to 21C today. A great day ahead for one and all.


----------



## SINC

Currently 12 and forecast to stay there as a high today with more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and bright sunshine at neary 920AM. At this rate, we shall be at 20C by noon. Rain, which we need, is forecast for next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C at noon, where it has been holding for the past couple of hours. No humidex reading and just a very slight breeze makes working out in the garden and mowing the lawn less of a chore and more relaxation of the mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 10C here at 619AM in St.John's. City Council had to enact a water ban on outside watering due to our water levels. With sunshine and temps in the mid-20s until Tuesday, this was a smart move on their part.


----------



## SINC

A brisk +2 this morning with a high today of 20 in the sunshine.


----------



## Rps

*Finally dry!!!!*

Clear and Sunny in Bowmanville this morning, moving to a high of 27C. However we are expecting the dreaded "R" word tomorrow.

Dr. G, is the water ban due to the limited [ only 11 feet ] of snow this year? And if so, how much of your water table is from snow?

SINC, no snow yet?


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> SINC, no snow yet?


Nope, too early yet. We usually get our July snowfall closer to the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr. G, is the water ban due to the limited [ only 11 feet ] of snow this year? And if so, how much of your water table is from snow?" Yes, and the limited rainfall we have received. We had a nice April/May/June, which are usually our rainy months. There is no rain forecast until at least this Tuesday, with temps in the mid-20C range with lots of sunshine. So, they decided to do it now before it was too late. I agree with the move.


----------



## Znook

A cool 16C with blue sky, white fluffy clouds and an 8-10mph southerly wind here in the Red Rose County, England...


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> A cool 16C with blue sky, white fluffy clouds and an 8-10mph southerly wind here in the Red Rose County, England...


Znook, you are just "across the pond" from us here in St.John's. We are the closest point to England in all of Canada.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> Znook, you are just "across the pond" from us here in St.John's. We are the closest point to England in all of Canada.


Howdy, neighbor 

Hmm, just had a look on Google maps, and so you are. I tried to use the 'Directions ' to see how far it is between us but I think the "pond" got it confused :-D

It's still 16C but getting more cloudy. Wind is still the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

You could sail out of the St.John's Harbor and keep heading east toward the rising sun until you hit England.


----------



## SINC

Warmed up to 10 already on the way now to 22 in bright sunshine.


----------



## Znook

SINC said:


> Warmed up to 10 already on the way now to 22 in bright sunshine.


And that, I assume, is around 9AM your time? It's currently 4PM here, with an overnight temp. of 12C forecast.


----------



## SINC

Znook said:


> And that, I assume, is around 9AM your time? It's currently 4PM here, with an overnight temp. of 12C forecast.


Right you are, just after 9:00 a.m. here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 23C here at 215PM .................... 5:45PM in London, England.


----------



## Znook

:clap: 5:45PM it would have been had I seen your reply sooner. That's the beauty of the internet world clock , however I'm closer to Liverpool rather than London. Heck as it's the same time wherever you are in the UK I guess that point's moot .

15C, now fully overcast (light/medium gray cloud), wind 2MPH from the S., 6:26PM...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C at 3:33PM here in St. John's, NL ..................... 7:03PM in Liverpool, England.


----------



## Znook

Still 15C et al except it's now 8:45PM. Tomorrow's high expected to be 19C with showers...


----------



## Znook

Okay, last ehMac post of the day...

14C, no wind and, other than the streetlights, it's pitch black out there (11:40PM).


----------



## SINC

21, sunny and calm at 5:30 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and a nice ocean breeze at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada says about our current weather "Condition: Distant Precipitation". There is not a cloud in the sky and I wonder if the "distant" means somewhere over Ottawa which seems to be the closest precip to us in Canada.


----------



## Znook

Well hello there and good morning!

13C, blue skies with white fluffy clouds, slight breeze (not from the coast though , that's 35miles away), 8:05AM.


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to 23 in the sunshine here today.


----------



## Znook

Wow, SINC, is it not time for your bed .

14C now and it's looking like a nice warm day is on the cards. 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Nope, Went there at 8:00 p.m., just finished uploading my web site and am now working on tomorrow. You might want to check it out. I have a lot of Brit readers (Link in Signature):


----------



## MacDoc

Something wicked...










20 and storms looming....


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and lots of sunshine, on up to 26C. Luckily, since there is no sea breeze, there is no humidity. So, it shall be a hot day (by St.John's standards), but with no humidex readings.


----------



## Znook

22C, half-n-half sky, wind now quite breezy, 2:10PM.


----------



## Rps

*Cloudy and wet!*

It's as dull as a Hugh Grant movie here today. T-Bangers will be rolling in later today.

Hopefully it will clear out by 6. It is warm, though, around 22C. Tomorrow it should be clear and warm. We have what used to be called the Molson Indy in Toronto tomorrow, so I hope the weather is great for the car buffs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Rps. 22C now and getting hotter ............... and it's not even noon.


----------



## SINC

Dropped now to 11 and overcast with RH T 94%, very unusual for here. Light mist but clearing this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dark like dusk outside... thunderbolts and lightening. So much for a walk.


----------



## Znook

Sunny and a not too bad 23C, almost no wind, RH must be on the right side of 50, and it's 3:38PM. No BBQ planned for tonight though , however a beer or two later is definitely on the cards .


----------



## Dr.G.

25C in the full sun with no breeze at all at 2PM. Hot .......... hot ........... hot ................

Znook, that beer sounds good about now.


----------



## Znook

Just over an hour and a half to go for the beer...

Now down to 21C, completely overcast and looking like rain, still a tad breezy, at 8:03PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Save a beer for me, Znook. A hot 26C with not a breath of wind off of the Atlantic. These are the dog days of summer for us, and today is a very sleepy day for one and all. Great day for a beer and a nap.


----------



## Znook

I'd save you a beer Dr.G. but I'd guess it'd be flat by the time you got to drink it... 

And rain it did, about 20mins after I posted the above and it's not stopped since. Quite torrential at the moment; 18C, hardly any wind, and the time? Well it's time I got ready to go hit the bar. (9:15PM.)

Have a great night people!


----------



## MacDoc

27 but the storm cleared the air. Does not feel so hot....had a severe weather warning on this morning.


----------



## The Doug

Been raining since about 12:30 p.m. or so - LOTS of thunderstorm activity somewhere... towards the west... nearly constant thunder in the distance. No t-storms in my immediate vicinity though it's been pretty rainy, sometimes very heavily so. Environment Canada has a severe thunderstorm warning in effect until early this evening but I wonder if whatever's coming next will pass by towards the west, like the earlier storms did. We'll see.


----------



## MacDoc

27 - bloody hot and back on severe storm watch....


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> I'd save you a beer Dr.G. but I'd guess it'd be flat by the time you got to drink it...
> 
> And rain it did, about 20mins after I posted the above and it's not stopped since. Quite torrential at the moment; 18C, hardly any wind, and the time? Well it's time I got ready to go hit the bar. (9:15PM.)
> 
> Have a great night people!


Thanks, Znook. Have a beer for me then. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just past 9PM and a nice ocean breeze makes everything nice.


----------



## The Doug

Terrible rainfall & wind around 7 p.m. - over 30mm fell in a short time according to the local news. They're also saying two tornadoes touched down, one in Mirabel the other in St. Eustache. Too close for comfort. We didn't suffer any damage but a few miles away, trees were knocked over. What an awful evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Down 17 - off goes the a/c :clap:


----------



## Znook

A bright, though overcast morning, with a slight breeze continuing, current temp: 16C. 9:16AM.


----------



## SINC

12 just before 5:00 a.m. on the way to a warm and sunny 26 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 15C at 830AM, going up to 25C. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to keep things from getting uncomfortable.


----------



## The Doug

Clear blue sky & brilliant sunshine this morning, 14 degrees C. - such a relief after last evening's extreme weather. This morning they're saying that 40+ mm of rain came down last evening and I believe it.

Temperature should top out at 20 later this afternoon - hopefully by then everything outside will have dried. Still sopping wet right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we could use some of that rain. Send it our way, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Absolutely beautiful morning! Warm sun, gentle breeze and not a cloud in the sky. 

The haunting howls of a couple of local Malamutes stopped the hound in his tracks. It gave us a chance to pause and take in the glory of this summer's morning.


----------



## Rps

*Anyone have Ark plans?*

High of 21C today and, guess what, a chance of rain later tonight.

Toronto Indy [ or whatever it is called now ] is one today....hope it is dry for the fans.

I hear this was how last summer was here...Dr. G maybe I can catch some rain and freeze it for you...


----------



## Znook

Currently a pleasant 19C with 60/40 blue skies, tho' wind has increased from the S. to around 10MPH. 4:11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and sunny at 313PM here in St.John's. There is a bit of an ocean breeze which is helpful.


----------



## Znook

Now 18C, still cloudy, and it seems to be getting more humid to boot... Wind no change. 6:45PM.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and GORGEOUS


----------



## The Doug

21, breezy, partly cloudy, and *no #$#%$&^#% precipitation* (chance of showers this evening though).


----------



## SINC

24 in the sunshine as I watch the PGA Tour on HDTV and BBQ a chicken just outside the door of the motor home.


----------



## Znook

That BBQd chicken sure sounds tasty - is there a spare piece for me? 

16C, totally dark outside, 10:44PM.


----------



## SINC

Smells good now too. Drop by, I'll save you a piece. 

Still 24 and clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and a nice setting sun. The end of a fine day here in St.John's. Luckily, some rain is in the forecast for this coming week, since we really need some moisture.


----------



## Znook

Hope's hoping that rain arrives for you Dr, G.

Well it's now 7:45AM, a cool 13C, almost a clear blue sky, and a slight breeze is a blowing. Max. temp for the day is predicted at just 20C. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunny morning, 15C at 822AM and a slight ocean breeze with no humidity. Luckily, there is some rain forecast for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

17 and overcast with 30 mm of rain for today and a high of 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. That is the sort of rain we need. We are good at recycling water, so at least our freshly planted annuals are being watered with water that would normally go down the drain. Even a bit of soap from washing one's hands or from a shower is fine for them since it keeps the bugs away.


----------



## MacDoc

Started at a chilly 12 this morning now 20


----------



## SINC

Well our rain was not to be. The sun has broken through and it is 17 a clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C with a UV Index reading of 7 which is high for us.


----------



## Znook

Continuous rain for the past hour, 18C and a very slight breeze. A low of 13C forecast for overnight. 5:54PM. It's a shame I can't bring a few buckets over to you Dr.G....


----------



## SINC

Not even noon and we've reached 21. T-storms in store for us later as the heat builds.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C approaching 5PM and it is starting to feel a bit like rain. Maybe tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Only 11 this morning under cloudy skies, a high of 16 and a chance of showers.


----------



## Znook

20C, cloudy but with frequent sunny periods, and the humidity is on the high side. 1:50PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a humidex reading of 26C due to the rain (finally!!!) we received overnight.


----------



## Znook

Glad to hear the rain came through for you.

Currently 16C and overcast. A low of 13C expected overnight. Heavy rain showers too. 8:23PM.


----------



## SINC

11 and partly cloudy and we'll double that to 22 by this afternoon.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

One of the coldest and wettest summers in recent memory. 

Tomato plants are suffering and I feel their pain.


----------



## Dr.G.

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> One of the coldest and wettest summers in recent memory.
> 
> Tomato plants are suffering and I feel their pain.


Last summer was the same here, MM. This summer is not very hot, but it is far more dry than normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 9PM and not a cloud in the sky. No rain tonight or tomorrow. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Currently 21 and looking good for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, those shall be hot days this weekend. Luckily, you folks don't get the humidity as they do in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with loads of sunshine, going up to 22C today and 24C on Friday. Maybe some rain over the weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13 here this morning on the way to 27 today and into the 30s over the weekend.


----------



## SINC

BUMP> Stuck thread again.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with lots of sunshine going up to 22C today and 24C tomorrow. A nice ocean breeze makes it feel just right with great AQ.


----------



## Znook

18C, overcast, rain showers, and just an inkling of air movement. 4:44PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still and 24C. No rain in sight .................. send us some rain, Znook (can't believe I am asking for rain).


----------



## Znook

Right, the jam jars are out in the back yard and filling up as I write - how would you want them sending to you Dr. G., regular post or courier? 

It's now cooled to 16C with a low of 12 forecast for overnight...


----------



## Dr.G.

I have big garbage cans and other assorted plastic container boxes to catch as much of the rain .......... when it comes. I am using water from the shower and washing our hands for the flowers so they are doing OK.


----------



## SINC

23 over the noon hour on the way to a sunny and hot 28 this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 6PM. A beautiful evening beckens. Good stargazing weather.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and muggy - maybe a late night cruise since it's so warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a light breeze is making star gazing a treat.


----------



## SINC

Still 26 at half past seven. Nice.


----------



## The Doug

21 degrees but with a coolish breeze, and it feels awfully clammy. Bleh. The severe thunderstorm watch in effect since about suppertime has finally ended. Really bad looking clouds rolled over our area for a few hours... one mass after another... but nothing happened. Not a drop of rain, not one flash of lightning, no thunder at all. Fine by me.


----------



## MacDoc

Light rain which was not in the forecast - had to rush out and roll the Silverwing in as it had some new gear on that needs to stay relatively dry.
Feels warmer than 15.


----------



## SINC

16 and headed north to 28 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 830AM and bright sunshine. A bit of an ocean breeze is making this a great day.


----------



## The Doug

Spoke too soon last evening - I was awakened around midnight by a huge thunderstorm, probably less than a kilometre away. Wicked lightning & thunder - and an unbelievably heavy downpour. Went outside with a flashlight to check how the downspouts were handling the water - they were, but barely. The whole thing lasted less than twenty minutes though, and soon stars were visible above through high overcast. Amazing how quickly the storm came on, pounded us silly, then moved off towards the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send some of that rain this way, Doug. Currently, 20C and still very sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 15C as we approach midnight. Looks like an old movie from the 30's showing London, England and all their fog.


----------



## The Doug

Methinks you have a rainy Sunday in store, Dr.G.

Here - cool this evening, down to 13. After an unsettled day with a few heavy downpours, the sky is mostly clear now (thank goodness) and there's a strong breeze moving all that clamminess around. 

Should be nice tomorrow through next Wednesday. It'll be good to have a respite from the often heavy rain and terrible storms that have been with us since July began.


----------



## SINC

We're under attack from all sides with severe thunderstorm warnings all around us. The rain is so heavy there is no satellite TV here near Gibbons, AB. Temp dropped from 30 to 17 in an hour.


----------



## SINC

Well, they weren't kidding when they warned us about foul weather. The winds are now howling and the sky is menacing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 13C this morning here in St.John's. We need all the moisture we can get since it is going up to 26C and lots of sunshine by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and it is now 16C just before 8PM. At least the fog brought a misty drizzle to the lawns and gardens.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a nice sunrise and it is only 745AM. Going up to 25C and 26C tomorrow, with lots of sunshine. So much for our fog.


----------



## Znook

17C, blue skies, and wind around the 10/15mph mark, at just gone the noon hour.


----------



## SINC

Partly cloudy at 14 on the way to 24 with possible showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C on the way to 25C with some humidity. We shall see.


----------



## Rps

Well it not going to rain today....but there's always tomorrow. Right now it is sunny and clear, with a high of 21C, so looks like a nice day........for once.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 25C humidex reading. When it hits 25C I assume that the humidex reading will hit 30C for the first time this summer. We shall see.


----------



## Znook

No worries with regard the humidity here; it's a nice 19C, with a 50/50 blue sky/fluffy cloud ratio, and the wind has dropped to a breeze. 3:35PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 28C humidex reading. A strong breeze is helping air flow throughout the house and outside.


----------



## Znook

8:40AM. Overcast, no wind and currently 13C with a high of 21 expected. Oh, and rain (expected that is) too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C and it not even 7AM yet. Might hit 26C in full sunshine with an ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning and we will double that to 26 by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 20C with a very sunny sky and no real sea breeze yet.


----------



## MacDoc

Soft summer rain and a good book....


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a nice sunset. The end of a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Nice, and it looks to continue all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C out on my back deck at 1036PM. A very calm evening stargazing.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and clearing - might sneak out for a late night jaunt.


----------



## SINC

Still 26 at nearly 8:00 p.m. and a high of 30 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy day with a bit of fog and 16C. A very quiet day.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy morning at 16 on the way to 28 with T-showers on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light drizzle just before noon.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's cool for July, and cloudy, though it doesn't look like rain yet. It's smoggy as well, add to that the stench of garbage wafting over from Hogtown. So much for global warming, and with El Nino, it looks like it will be a brutish winter...


----------



## MacDoc

Sure - a SE wind off Lake Ontario and global warming is over....COTU writ large 

Welcome to the end of La Nina ....stay tuned...









Warm and damp 22.....garden looks great....not so fun for motorcycling


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and some much needed rain on the way. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15 under clear skies and no wind this morning on the way to a hot 29 and 31 tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

This about says it all

18 and


----------



## Dr.G.

A coolish and cloudy day here in St.John's at nearly 10AM. We got a bit of overnight rain, but we still need more.


----------



## SINC

We've already climbed to 19 before 9:00 a.m. so I think we might better our high of 29.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow 19 and solid steady rain = even the tree rats are taking shelter


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute pic, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

There were two huddled up for a while...starting to ease off and sun is starting to show a bit....

not sure how long the break will be










19 and less wet...


----------



## Dr.G.

Tree rats will do that, MacDoc.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was raining like crazy all morning, with lots of little floods on the roads here and there. It's still dark out, dark enough that the nightlight upstairs is on. I haven't been out in a few hours, but I bet it is muggy like crazy...


----------



## MacDoc

Nice ride - a bit of rain and just dodged a shower coming home...

22 out - mix of sun and dark clouds...


----------



## SINC

15 on the way to 31 today and 32 tomorrow. Too hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C with a nice ocean breeze at 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Hot and apparently staying that way:


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 14C at midnight. A pleasant night.


----------



## MacDoc

Dodging Tstorms all day. 20 now and nice but the Canadian Open is going to be wild with the lines of Tstorms coming through. Line after line of them...


----------



## SINC

Nearly 9:00 p.m. and still very hot and hotter tomorrow:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beatiful sunrise and 15C now at nearly 9AM.


----------



## MacDoc

Something wicked...gonna be a tough day at the Canadian OPen....again 

18 and it's gonna get wet...


----------



## SINC

20 at 6:18 a.m. and a scortcher toay at 33.


----------



## Rps

My G_d some of you guys get up early! Anyway, it's abut 20C moving to 25C today and....of course, a chance of showers. This is beginning to sound like last summer. I may have to return to Nova Scotia again to get 3 dry days in a row......


----------



## Dr.G.

Rp, it is 19C and sunny here at nearly noon. We need some rain to end our water shortage .......... not a crisis yet, but water levels are very low.


----------



## SINC

25 just before 10:00 a.m. and heded higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with some heavy rain overnight, which is fine with me since we need this sort of rain badly.


----------



## SINC

Massive light show out here combined with thunder and rain got me up early. 20 on the way up to 27 today with showers. Oh well, we sure do need the rain.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Massive light show out here combined with thunder and rain got me up early. 20 on the way up to 27 today with showers. Oh well, we sure do need the rain.


Geez, for a second I thought you said "massive light _snow_."


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Geez, for a second I thought you said "massive light _snow_."


You mean you didn't hear the thunder or see the lightening just 30 km from here?


----------



## mrjimmy

Feels a bit steamy out there this morning. Yesterday's deluge has left deep pools of water which are quickly evaporating in the hot sun.

Still only 18˚though.

Here's a shot of the parking lot of a local grocery store late yesterday afternoon. The road beside it was submerged under a foot or more. We missed it all as we were happily watching an afternoon matinee.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's raining out once again. I welcome the warmth of my laptop as I sit on the porch and type this. My feet are cold. It's summer....


----------



## Znook

15C, overcast, rain showers, and half-way to being dark here @ 9:25PM. A high of 17 expected tomorrow...


----------



## SINC

At 26 we've nearly reached our high of 27. With the Edmonton Indy race set to start in about a half hour, it is darn hot out there on the track.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C at nearly 8PM. Got some real rain overnight, which should help the gardens a bit.


----------



## MacDoc

Dodged T storms on our longest ride yet 400+ km but got caught on the way back....wet and lighting.
18 now - was warmer earlier.
Still some cells rumbling about. Push our riding gear and bodies pretty hard....10 hour day. Hot tub coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle and 16C at just before 9AM this quiet Monday morning. We can use all the rain and drizzle that can come our way, within reason, to help with our water shortage. Since we can't water our lawns, this is helping with our gardens.


----------



## SINC

14 and headed to 27 for yet another nice day, but we sure do need some rain.


----------



## MacDoc

a glorious and finally dry 20 degrees...they might actually finish the Canadian Open today


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and misty fog at nearly 2PM. No golf today here in St. John's.


----------



## gwillikers

WWW said:


> The temperature is forecast to hit 31 C in Vancouver today, but according to the Weather Network it’ll feel like 41 C when the relative humidity is factored in.


Wicked hot! Rarely seen highs in these parts.
Driving a transit bus in this weather is sheer torture.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy at nearly 9PM. Very quiet evening here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

16 and overcast with light rain on the way to 26 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and overcast here as well. Had some much needed rain overnight, which is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy at 131PM.


----------



## SINC

17 under cloudy skies and a revised high of 22.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a humidex reading of 28C. There is a bit of a breeze which helps a bit.


----------



## okaybuddy

22 and sunny! finally! I'm sure that the rain will be back to spoil the weekend


----------



## SINC

13 on the way to a pleasant 24 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy here in St.John's this morning. A quiet day so far.


----------



## The Doug

Had another thirty minute hurricane last night, around midnight. tptptptp

22 this morning, partly cloudy, everything outside is sopping wet and the air is still and dank (humidity at 84%).

I wonder what time today's torrential downpour will occur.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, this has been quite the season for bad weather for you folks. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## ged

Lovely day in Hfx. 22C and humidity down a bit but we mustn't get used to this. Showers and thundershowers tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

We've actually dropped from 13 to 11, but with the sun rising, it will warm up quickly now.


----------



## Rps

Here in Bowmanville, it is dull and going to rain. As I sit here, it is almost August and I can honestly say we have not had 3 dry days in a row this whole summer....which is not good when you have to clean and paint your deck!

It is about 20C here today with T-Bangers coming this afternoon. They almost seem to roll-in with the frequency of plane landing at an airport......great!


----------



## Bolor

In Port Coquitlam, it is hot with a capital Htoday it will be 35 with a humidex of 40 or more. To think I left a comfotable 23 gfor this.


----------



## Dr.G.

That is very hot, Bolor. Stay cool, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with sunshine here at just past 2PM.


----------



## Znook

15C, rained on and off for the last 48 hrs and there's more to come over the next seven days . Oh well I'm off to the pub in about an hour or so, so as long as it doesn't bucket it down during the (short) walking sections I don't really care what it does .

With a low of 13 forecasted for tonight, and a high of just 16 for tomorrow  I wonder where the summer's gone.
8:40PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C late this afternoon.


----------



## Bolor

currently 32 with 38 humidex (2:00 PM)


----------



## 401402

Bolor said:


> In Port Coquitlam, it is hot with a capital Htoday it will be 35 with a humidex of 40 or more. To think I left a comfotable 23 gfor this.


i'm dieing in this heat......fans kinda help...man no breeze in BURNABY at all ,just stagnet heatbeejacon


----------



## MacDoc

22 and rain mostly gone :clap:

Bit of late sun peeking through..


----------



## 401402

i wish we had rain


----------



## The Doug

Hurrah. 

I wonder if I'll be awakened again around midnight by a terrible storm again, though.


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrrrrr 14 and spectacular clean air


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## gwillikers

Hottest day on record here in Vancouver. Lots of other local records broken today too. (eg: Port Alberni hit 40°C)
I kissed and hugged my air conditioner, and nearly proposed. 

The temperature inside our transit buses are reaching 40°C and beyond!!


----------



## SINC

12 in bright sunshine with a light breeze here in Camrose, AB this morning.


----------



## chasMac

Never thought I'd say this, but I want to be in Vancouver. (I dig the heat)


----------



## evafresh

weather is ballz! i rode my bike to the GO station on what was supposed to be a sunny day, to return to the station and it just started pouring rain... and our soccer game was cancelled due to weather last week too... come on summer... what gives!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice ocean breeze at 117PM here in St.John's


----------



## 401402

ok another intense day for the heat in vancouver area-


----------



## The Doug

I never thought I'd say this, but the weather today is terrific. Nary a cloud in the sky, 25 degrees. Should be nice through Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Doug. You folks deserve some good weather.


----------



## Znook

Remaining overcast though the rain has stopped for the time being. Currently 15C and, being 11:55PM, completely dark outside. A whopping high of 19 is forcasted for tomorrow. We'll see. Now Jasper, according to my dashboard weather widget, implies highs of 31 and 32 for tomorrow/weekend - just wish I was there is all I can say...


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night, as it is 19C and a nice half moon is rising in the south.


----------



## MacDoc

Ditto - 21 and clearing....tempting for a ride..summer flees


----------



## 401402

finally kida warm breeze here in vancouver


----------



## imobile

*Only 32C here today on the left coast...*



Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful night, as it is 19C and a nice half moon is rising in the south.



Thought I was in the other Victoria ..... Melbourne , Australia yesterday!
Was a very balmy day for this island off the coast of Canada!

Here we are...
Inland near U Vic!
And near downtown on the shores of Juan Da Fuca Strait . James Bay

World's best air conditioner.... Mother Ocean!

Thanks to the excellent Geography Dept at uVic
UVic School-Based Weather Station Network
UVic School-Based Weather Station Network - Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## MacDoc

Just wait until the Little Boy gets rolling

Local News | El Nino may hurt Vancouver Olympics | Seattle Times Newspaper

Still 21 at midnight ....sweet summer night.


----------



## imobile

*Summer flees?*



MacDoc said:


> Ditto - 21 and clearing....tempting for a ride..summer flees


Funny, we call em mozzies here on dah coast!
Nuttin like those big ones in Winterpeg.
Or the huge Hexham Greys we had in Hunter Valley in NSW ( they were an inch across....) then again the full bodied, heavy breathing Hunter Shiraz was an excellent antidote!)


----------



## MacDoc

Funny lookin' horse









17 and crisp and clear - top notch air quality :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very humid 22C at 818AM here in St.John's with the threat of a rare thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 19 now. A bit of cloud - looks like a nice long weekend coming up.


----------



## SINC

6 degrees here in Camrose, AB with light cloud. A high of 28 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and 28C himidex readings at 1230PM here in St.John's. The expected rain and thunderstorm never materialized, so now we have a sunny and breezy hot summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading makes this the hottest day of the year here in St.John's. These are the days I was dreaming about as we nearly set records for record cold days in Feb.


----------



## mrjimmy

An absolutely perfect evening here on my front porch. Warm but not hot, humid but not sticky. Fingers of mauve coloured clouds fade into the horizon as magic hour approaches. The whir of distant lawnmowers and the soft hum of air conditioners fill the air. The shouts of children playing hide and seek. and the hound laying on his side taking it all in.

Lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, mrj. 22C out on my back deck, a nice breeze to keep things mild, and the half moon again is rising out of the east. At 10PM there are no lawnmowers out ........... just the sound of my doxies wandering the back garden in search of badgers. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and clear - looking forward to a long ride tomorrow - mmmmm Port Dover perch feed coming up.
Gets dark too early already


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy this morning, but with a nice ocean breeze to help make the air fresh and clean.


----------



## SINC

11 in Camrose this morning on the way to a high of 30 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 27C humidex reading as we approach 4PM. However, the predicted rain has not materialized.


----------



## SINC

A sever thunderstorm warning has been issued for most of the northern half of Alberta, a massive system on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, Environment Canada is also predicting the possibility of "large hail". Stay safe, mon ami.

Leduc - Camrose - Wetaskiwin - Tofield
10:21 AM MDT Saturday 1 August 2009
Severe thunderstorm watch for
Leduc - Camrose - Wetaskiwin - Tofield issued 

Possible severe thunderstorms this afternoon and this evening.

This is an alert to the potential development of severe thunderstorms with large hail and damaging winds.


----------



## Znook

16C with a low of 11 tonight. Overcast, and the rain/thunder of the last few days has finally stopped for a while. No doubt there's more to come. A high of 18 expected for Sunday... 11:50PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and humid as the anticipated rain never really came. A bit of a mist, but that was all. Sunshine and 23C tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

Stlll 23 - gorgeous for riding tho it seems everyone in the GTA thought the same thing....damn it was busy at Port Dover, Port Colborne and Niagara Falls.....all jammed....
Very balmy night.


----------



## KC4

Here in Boston it is 24 C and 75% humidity......and you can smell the sea!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Here in Boston it is 24 C and 75% humidity......and you can smell the sea!


Here in St.John's it is 18.5C and 87% humidity ................ and we too can smell the Atlantic Ocean. The night has a real clean smell to it.


----------



## Znook

The sea's about 26 miles away from where I live. Heck, I can't ever remember smelling it even when the wind was blowing in the correct direction. We sometimes get seagulls here on the odd occasion though.

Okay, some blue sky but dark clouds too. Temp. is currently 15 on its way to a high of 19, 1C higher than was predicted in my last post last night. A bit breezy too and it's coming from your direction Dr.G, the SW. 10:55AM.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and cloudy - rain predicted but none showing.


----------



## Znook

18 with no sign of the dark clouds of earlier - I'd say it's now 70/30 blue sky/white fluffy cloud. Wind's almost zero too... Not bad at all. 2PM.


----------



## SINC

13 here in Camrose this morning in bright sunshine. a welcome change after last night's disaster here that killed one and injured 15. Details on my web site.


----------



## overkill

Warm and cloudy to start the day. Looks like some possible rain on its way...Summer just does not want to stay around much this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C here in St.John's at just before 12 noon. A light ocean breeze makes it feel great even in the sunshine, since there is no humidity. Off to mow the lawn now.


----------



## icemasta

Cloudy at 21 C with a chance of showers in the afternoon - hopefully not.


----------



## The Doug

Heavy downpour this morning; hopefully it'll be the only one of the day. Off to clean out the eavestroughs now that it's only drizzling. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

22 and sunny :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and clouding over a bit..


----------



## Znook

16C and now completely cloudy. 7:00PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and still sunny here in St. John's at 510PM.


----------



## Znook

14 and almost dark outside. No wind or rain, just 90% cloudcover. A high of just 20 predicted for tomorrow, with yes you guessed it, rain... 9:50PM.


----------



## SINC

While the thermometer says 21, the humidity is so high it feels like 28 and we are once again under a severe thunderstorm warning for the second day in a row:


----------



## KC4

About 65 F and 100% humidity here in Kennebunkport, ME...The thick clouds have fallen to the ground and one cannot see across the street. It's not actually raining but the trees, windows and walls drip anyways.

Oh and you can still smell the sea - and that's a big deal for this Alberta Girl.


----------



## SINC

20 and we are still under a severe thunderstorm warning. The skies to the west are deep purple as we near darkness.


----------



## Znook

13C, with cloudy skies and a hint of a breeze at the breakfast hour. Humidity is down real low and has been for the past week or so. All in all it looks like it could be a reasonable day today...


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy with some much needed rain forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at only 9 on the way to an unseasonable 16.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 11AM with a very light mist in the air. Very refreshing.


----------



## SINC

Currently 12 on the way to 18 with showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

A balmy 21 at 5.30 am


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C here in St.John's this morning, going up to 24C.


----------



## KC4

Looks like a good day in Bar Harbor today - but maybe some T-Storms tomorrow!


----------



## MacDoc

23 already and muggy heading to 28 and muggier... - an August day..


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex reading, but a nice ocean breeze is helping keep things pleasant.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and climbing fast


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading and NO ocean breeze. Hot and humid this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

14 with showers this afternoon and a high of only 18 today.


----------



## Znook

15C with a high of 23 predicted for today. A peek outside shows no wind and darkish clouds, though there is a hint of blue sky visible. Humidity was a tad high last night but it's not too bad this morning. 6:15AM.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 14 after a high of 28  clear - big moon....did not realize how cold it was - slightly under dressed for a late night jaunt and then no warm up in the hot tub  ....power must have gone out


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of sun, high humidity and no wind. Going up to 23C and a muggy day I fear without any ocean breeze. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

9 under scattered cloud on the way to 20 here today.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn only 12 degrees this am


----------



## eMacMan

Another wet, chilly day. SW AB and most of the rest of Canada seems to be well on its way to the coldest summer on record. 

Global Warming my a:greedy::greedy:.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy. It turned out to be a very warm and dry July for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 32C humidex reading and no wind to speak of ............ making this one of the hottest days I have experienced in my 32 years here in St.John's.


----------



## Znook

A nice pleasant 18 at the moment with a light cloudbase and the sun peeking out when it wants to. Mind you it's approaching 8 in the evening so this state of affairs won't be around for much longer...


----------



## MacDoc

Another COTU bit of nonsense from Alberta denidiots..
Someone doesn't quite understand Arctic dipole pattern and a lingering bit of La Nina 

Just ask BC where new high temp records fall everyday.....


> B.C. heat wave puts entire province on fire alert | Canada | News ...
> 5 Aug 2009 ... B.C. heat wave puts entire province on fire alert. By THE CANADIAN PRESS. Last Updated: 5th August 2009, 10:36am .


and has been since the spring


> Heat Wave News for June 2009 - Topix
> 15 Jun 2009 ... Heat Wave News Archives for June 2009. ... B.C. heat wave setting records, worsening forest fire threat. Much of B.C. is baking in record heat ...


Suggested reading ...even Walmart "gets it"

Scientific American: Scientific American Special Editions










••••

Meanwhile it's a pleasant 24 in the REAL COTU


----------



## Znook

Hmm, well it's 11:55PM and currently 17C according to weather.com, but having just got back from the pub the car thermometer was reading 14. Quite a discrepancy. Looks like I'll have to get one of those mini Oregon Scientific weather station jobbies .
Anyway there's no rain, just the usual cloudbase as I mentioned in my previous post. And obviously no sun at this time of night...


----------



## Znook

According to Weather.com the weather in my neck of the woods currently is:










Yeh, right. Skies are completely blue, current temp. is 13C, no wind whatsoever and humidity is nowhere near 82%, more like 40... 8:40AM.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning and headed north to 21 with cloudy periods and a chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 8AM going up to 27C. If we have humidity, the humidex level may may this one of the hottest days in the history of St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Znook

It's now 18 at almost the noon hour with an expected high of 21. Wind has indeed picked up from zero to a slight breeze, and white fluffy clouds are here and there in the blue sky. A lovely, though with the low humidity, cool feeling of a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 1030AM. At this rate, if the sun comes out as forecast, we might break out record of 28C set back in 1970. We shall see.


----------



## Znook

Well it never got to the predicted 20, but remained at 18 throughout the day. Clouds have now moved in and no blue sky is visible, however I can't see it raining before bedtime. A low of 13 tonight and a predicted 19 for tomorrow, with the same weather as today. 6:05PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with the humidex at just past 3PM. Hot and humid here in St.John's.


----------



## Znook

Last weather post of the day. 16C and dark outside, there's no wind and no rain materialized as I stated in my earlier post. Should be a good night. 10:25PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

715PM and 22C with a 27C humidex reading. A nice breeze is coming in from the southwest to help make this a fine evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Pleasant 22- gets dark too early 

Going down to 7 tonight at my fav coffee shop


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no humidex readings and still a nice breeze out of the southwest. A beautiful evening.


----------



## Znook

Morning. A nice blue sky punctuated with the odd white fluffy cloud, a very very light breeze, and a current 16C on its way to a 19 high, should make today another fine one. 9:35AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain and 20C this morning. Finally ............. We need the rain.


----------



## SINC

9 here in Calgary this morning. It is 15 in Swift Current, my destination for today. Rain is forecast there, total 15 mm today, so it looks like I will be wet setting up camp this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB woke up to blue skies and 7°C. Forecast is calling for cloudy and rain for most of today so we shall see weather or no we managed to escape the rain a day earlier than predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain is forecast for overnight, and we really do need it right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 29C humidex ready. Very sticky with only a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Znook

Currently 16C at 8:40 in the evening, with a light cloud cover and a hint of a breeze in the upper reaches of the tall trees outside my window. Looks like another nice night is on the cards, with a low of 11 and low humidity to boot. If the status quo holds, and I reckon it will, a BBQ could well be taken late afternoon/early evening tomorrow :clap:. Anyone is welcome to join us, just bring the drinks .


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 27C humidex reading which should drop now that we are getting some real much needed rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 18C at 735AM here in St.John's. A very quiet start to the weekend ............. which is fine with me.


----------



## Znook

Currently 18C here too Dr. G., but the completely blue sky of early (7:00AM) this morning is gradually disappearing to be replaced by cloud cover . Hopefully the rain will stay away. 11:20AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook, we really needed the overnight rain. Tomorrow's sunshine will make up for today's fog.

So, how is Life treating your across the pond?


----------



## Znook

At the moment Dr. G. life's not too bad - just been out doing some honeysuckle pruning, greenfly blighters have destroyed the flowers this year. I'm now chillin' out, cruisin' the web, and will soon be enjoying a lovely plate of Cod, french fries, mushrooms, tomatoes and Hellman's mayonnaise. Geez, I'm salivating just writing that spiel . A BBQ may well be on the cards for later this afternoon, can't see any rain coming to be honest but you never know here in the NW of England. Then around 9:30 tonight out to the local bar for a pint or two. Well it's right on the noon hour now. Have a great day .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds, good, Znook. I have never been to England, but my son spent a semester studying at Memorial University's Harlow campus. He went all over England while there and loved the country.


----------



## SINC

9 here in Swift Current, Saskatchewan under cloudy skies with light rain and a high of 19 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck on your journey, Sinc.


----------



## Znook

Okay it's almost time for bed at just gone the midnight hour. Current temp. according to weather.com is 17C, but the car thermometer on the return from the bar read 14C so take your pick. I'll go for the lower as it's definitely nippy outside tonight. As I'd predicted no rain ever came but it did become quite overcast around the 5:00PM mark, and the BBQ was postponed as a result. No worries, we'll see what tomorrow holds (the forecast being a high of just 19.) We'll see. Sláinte!


----------



## SINC

12 this morning here in Swift Current and a pleasant week ahead with highs in the upper 20's all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Sinc. 17C and lots of sunshine here this morning in St.John's. We have some "swift currents" as well, winds off of the ocean. Stay safe on your journey of discovery.


----------



## MacDoc

20 and muggy already with a high nudging 30 - a/c day fer sure....


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with lots of sunshine and a strong ocean breeze. Great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## MacDoc

Dark sky - banging and thumping off in the distance...22 but humid..fast moving cell.

Something wicked on the way










and now it's here....LOTS of lightning - still blinking from the last flash....


----------



## mrjimmy

Dark then deluge. So much for the yard work. 

Helloooo nap!


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that does look potentially dangerous. Wishing all of you well in that area of ON.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes they have a severe weather watch on ...nothing like what the two China's are getting tho 
21 and calmed down for the moment....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, what sort of weather is China getting today?


----------



## MacDoc

um China — Area: 9,326,410 SQ KM

Canada: 9,984,670 sq km



Need to narrow your question there a bit.....

25 and sunny here...humidity dropping finally.


----------



## imactheknife

That was the most awesome lighting show i have ever witnessed!! The thunder and amount of rain was insane as well! Muggy as all get out


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah heard it in the background..was engrossed in a movie - was afraid the power was going to go out.

Wow - nasty looking - that blew up quickly....










21 and muggy...94%


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and a crystal clear sky at 1222AM. Bon soir, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

22 ...fun wow
Severe thunderstorms sweep Ontario - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Znook

No thunderstorms here thankfully, just a constant drizzle since early this morning. Temp. is currently 15C with an expected high of 19, and further rain is to follow throughout the day. 9:25AM.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and clear for the moment but more Tstorms predicted. Very high humidity.


----------



## SINC

13 here in Val Marie, Saskatchewan and we'll double that to a warm 26 in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C, going up to 25C this afternoon, but with no humidex readings (we hope).


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit our 25C and now it is cooling off a bit to 23C. Some much needed rain is in the forecast for the rest of the week, with a sunny weekend forecast.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and the humidity is dropping but there is a monster looming to the north....huge cu - even the big jets are going around it....reminds me of what I saw the day the Barrie Tornado hit.

It's got a big lenticular wave cloud downwind of it...it's that big....

And there is a severe Tstorm watch on - these ARE tornado conditions....there is a steep gradient...

The Squirreldays of summer....all tuckered out from the heat...time for a snooze


----------



## MacDoc

Some seriously good photos of last night's storm 



> Photos of thunder storm
> Wow, what a storm. Star photographers and several readers shared their photos of last night's spectacular thunderstorm taken at different vantage points in the GTA. More thunderstorms are expected this afternoon and evening, clearing by Tuesday morning. (August 10, 200


Toronto Star, Newspaper, News, Video, Online Video, Video Clip, Photo

:clap:

'Nother big one lurks....


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that was like the storms we got in Athens, Georgia during the three years I was there working on my doctorate. When I was teaching in Waycross, Georgia for two years, the storm would be right above us at times, and once a bolt of lightening hit a tree about 50 feet where I was sitting on my front porch. It actually made my fillings hurt in my mouth and I can't describe the intense light for that brief moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Checked Environment Canada to see what we are getting tonight -- "Increasing cloudiness. A few showers beginning overnight. Fog patches developing overnight." No thunder and lightening.


----------



## MacDoc

Funny I was just thinking it felt like a Georgia weather pattern - I recall from driving down with my parents in the late 50s and early 60s.

Just missing flireflies...

Still 25 - nothing showing on radar - but not sure I want to risk a ride


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Funny I was just thinking it felt like a Georgia waether pattern - I recall from driving down with my parents in the late 50s and early 60s.
> 
> Just missing flireflies...
> 
> Still 25 - nothing showing on radar - but not sure I want to risk a ride


South Georgia fireflies would go and hide just before such a storm.


----------



## Znook

Definitely no fireflies round this neck of the woods...

Okay, it's currently 16C on its way to a high of 21. Whether it gets there is another matter as there's heavy cloud cover at the moment, and it's quite breezy too. We'll see. 9:10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook, no fireflies here as well. Rain, drizzle and fog, with 17C right now this morning. If the truth be known, we need the rain.


----------



## SINC

A lovely morning at 14 here in Lafleche, Saskatchewan, the place of my birth, with a sizzling 32 for a high today.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and more Tstorms....


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and now the fog approaches off of the ocean with 18C here on land. No meteor shower viewing tonight.


----------



## Znook

Somebody somewhere has sent us rain ; it's now been raining constantly since approx 4:00PM and it's now 11:50PM. In fact looking at the five day forecast it's nothing but rain until Saturday. Current temp. according to weather.com is 17C and, on the way back from the pub, also 17C according to the car thermometer so they must be right... Anyway, it's nearly time for bed. Hope you've all had a great day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook, I fear that would be us here in NL. It slowly stopped raining as the storm went eastward into the Atlantic Ocean ............... next stop, Great Britain. Sorry.


----------



## Znook

Well thank you very much Dr. G. just what we wanted .

I guess, as long as it doesn't flood everywhere out, rain is better than 30+ degrees for days on end.

And on that note my trusty Blackbook is going to sleep now, me soon after as I'm completely shattered... see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good night, Znook. Come over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread for some tea tomorrow morning. Or coffee. Weather should be nice there. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Znook

Good morning people, it's a cool 16C here, overcast and though it's not raining at the moment I'm sure it soon will be. A high of just 19 expected for today. 8:35AM.

Dr.G. I'll have a wander round the streets to see if I can find this elusive Clubhouse .


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C to start the morning here in St.John's ............ a quiet time of the day.


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 18 - welcome change. :clap:


----------



## Znook

It's brightened up nicely since this morning though it's still overcast - no rain thankfully. Currently 17C at 11:25AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Good morning people, it's a cool 16C here, overcast and though it's not raining at the moment I'm sure it soon will be. A high of just 19 expected for today. 8:35AM.
> 
> Dr.G. I'll have a wander round the streets to see if I can find this elusive Clubhouse .


Morning, Znook. It is a thread in the Everything Else folder. Seek and ye shall find. Paix, mon ami.

Good weather headed your way from here ................. the sun is breaking through the fog.


----------



## SINC

28 and very humid here in Moose Jaw, Sk, camped on the river bank.

The view out the front window of the motor home:


----------



## Znook

Mmm, very nice SINC. Reminds me of when I used to drive a motorhome, but gas prices here got way too high to continue to do so. Still miss it though.

A cool 15C here at 11:50PM, no rain but it remains overcast. A low of 11 and a high of 20 expected tomorrow.

Dr.G., that reference to my finding the Shangri-La Clubhouse was only a jest - I've already seen the thread but never had the time really to go in there and post. I would've posted this morning but this board seems to throw a wobbly every now and then and posts just don't appear when I click submit. That happened this morning and I gave up in the end. Just keep that coffee pot fresh and piping hot on the off chance I can get in there...


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear night an 14C. Must go outside now to see if any meteorites are still falling.

"Dr.G., that reference to my finding the Shangri-La Clubhouse was only a jest - I've already seen the thread but never had the time really to go in there and post. I would've posted this morning but this board seems to throw a wobbly every now and then and posts just don't appear when I click submit. That happened this morning and I gave up in the end. Just keep that coffee pot fresh and piping hot on the off chance I can get in there... " "Persist and ye shall be rewarded .............. seek and ye shall find."


----------



## Rps

Hi Sinc, I envy you, based on the view from your RV. No snow though........not quite the Moose Jaw I remember.


----------



## Znook

Okay, let's see how this board behaves this morning...

Currently blue sky for once with a bit of cloud, sun is shining and it's 16C at 8:50AM. Looks like it'll be a good day for once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Okay, let's see how this board behaves this morning...
> 
> Currently blue sky for once with a bit of cloud, sun is shining and it's 16C at 8:50AM. Looks like it'll be a good day for once.


Kudos on your good weather, Znook. You folks have earned it this summer.

10C and sunny, going up to 24C with lots of sunshine. A fine summer's day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

13 here in Moose Jaw on the way to 26 today. Will aim to cover 500 km today or about half way home.


----------



## The Doug

After weeks of often heavy rain & severe thunderstorms, finally...


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely day today 21 and sunny -


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, MacDoc. 21C with lots of sunshine and a clean ocean breeze. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Big time nice day - 25 with low humidity and a wind from the NW :clap: Sun fried time too.


----------



## Znook

It's 17C with a 50/50 blue sky/cloud split, and a tad breezy too. Humidity is 45%. However overall it's been quite a nice T-shirt day. Can't see it lasting though as the predictions show rain for tomorrow and Saturday. We'll see. 6:50PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 5PM with just a light ocean breeze. The end of a great afternoon.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. you just love slipping in that ocean reference don't you, makes me want to drive to the sea (28 miles to the west of me) and take in that salty sea air .

Okay, it's 9:45PM and 15C with a low of 14 expected overnight. Sky just as before 50/50 though the breeze has almost gone now. Humidity still the same around 40-50%...


----------



## SINC

17, overcast with light rain here in Medicine Hat, AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Dr.G. you just love slipping in that ocean reference don't you, makes me want to drive to the sea (28 miles to the west of me) and take in that salty sea air .
> 
> Okay, it's 9:45PM and 15C with a low of 14 expected overnight. Sky just as before 50/50 though the breeze has almost gone now. Humidity still the same around 40-50%...


I am only a few kilometers from the ocean. Here is The Narrows, the entrance to the St.John's Harbor, one morning in October.


----------



## Znook

I'm sure you've shown me that photo before Dr.G. but as it's a good one I don't mind seeing it again .


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> I'm sure you've shown me that photo before Dr.G. but as it's a good one I don't mind seeing it again .


Sorry, come to think of it I did post this before. Still, as Hemmingway once wrote, "The sun also rises". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful evening, with 17C and a light ocean breeze.


----------



## Znook

A very nice morning here in the NW of England. A slightly cool 14C but sunny skies are sure to make it warmer as the day goes on. The forecast is still for rain but looking at that sky I somehow doubt it. We'll see. 8:55AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same sort of weather here, Znook. 17C and cloudy, going up to 23C with some sunshine ........ and maybe some sunshine overnight. As the old saying goes "Red sky at night ..... sailor's delight. Red sky in the morning .......... sailors take warning."


----------



## SINC

13 here in Medicine Hat on the way to only 18 with showers all day long.


----------



## MacDoc

19 degrees 0 no wind...bit of humidity. A hot summer weekend in store high 20s low 30s. All sun.


----------



## EvanPitts

HOT AND MUGGY... Summer is finally here.


----------



## rgray

Currently 18C here, going to 30+ which we are assured will "feel like" 34. A good day to curl up with a cold case of beer.... Not a good day for catching up on the yardwork that has been ignored through the last month while we got through preparation and actualisation of my daughter's wedding. The bush behind the house has gone completely feral but I'm ignoring that until the cooler weather comes...


----------



## Dr.G.

"The bush behind the house has gone completely feral but I'm ignoring that until the cooler weather comes..." A wise move, rgray. It will be there when you get the right weather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some sun, going up to 23C with some more sun, but no humidity and a refreshing ocean breeze. A fine summer's day here in St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc

up to 27 and feels like 30 already...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 2PM and it feels a bit chilly as the sun has gone behind the clouds and the ocean breeze has picked up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful ocean breeze at 10PM. A grand evening.


----------



## SINC

8 this morning on the way to a sunny 19 today.


----------



## The Doug

6:00 a.m., 21 degrees - already starting to feel muggy. 30 later today and tomorrow, 31 Monday.


----------



## rgray

18c @ 0615... opened all windows to get the early breeze. Will have to close up shortly as we're headed for 30-feels-like-35 this afternoon...

Another good day to


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> 18c @ 0615... opened all windows to get the early breeze. Will have to close up shortly as we're headed for 30-feels-like-35 this afternoon...
> 
> Another good day to


Sounds like a reasonable plan, rgray. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with lots of sunshine, going up to 25C with lots of sunshine. A strong ocean breeze keeps any threat of this day getting too hot and humid away from us here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a reasonable plan, rgray. Enjoy.


Well, 'they' do say we should keep hydrated on these hot, sultry days....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Well, 'they' do say we should keep hydrated on these hot, sultry days....


Very true, rgray. Water is essential .............. and the hops in each brew will keep you jumping. :lmao:

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Looks like rain, smells like rain, feels like rain, tastes like rain.... Good thing I didn't step in it. 

But I did dig a little trench that can now sub as a temporary pool and/or fishing pond. Should've grown rice this year, too.


----------



## mrjimmy

Shhteammy... 

- Whew -

This is what summer in Toronto feels like.


----------



## sharonmac09

Whew! As of 4 pm it's now feels like according to the weather report 36C!


----------



## Znook

It's not been too bad a day today. Some heavy downpours intersected with some blue sky and sunshine. Currently 17C at 11:50PM, overcast but no rain, and a low of 12 predicted. A high of just 19 for tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, Znook. Still 20C here at 945PM, which is quite rare for this late at night and in mid-August.


----------



## The Doug

9:16 p.m. and still 24. Hot again tomorrow and they're predicting 32 on Monday.


----------



## SINC

8 and headed north to 22 and sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 21.5C at 915AM here in St.John's. Going to be a warm day if this ocean breeze lets up. We shall see. Enjoy the day of rest, mes amis.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> 8 and headed north to 22 and sunshine today.


Damn! Sounds really nice....

It is 22 here @ 0800! Going on to 30-feels-like-36......

Yet another excellent day to







.......


----------



## SINC

Yep, really nice:


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night with a light ocean breeze and 13C. Going back up to 22C with sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## The Doug

9:52 p.m., 25 stinking degrees, very humid. And I've caught a lousy summer cold to boot. tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Still 19 and headed back up to 24 in the sun tomorrow. and showers overnight which is fine by me.


----------



## rgray

0530hrs; 19... some "cooler' breeze coming in... will have to close up shortly... going to 31-feels-like-39 today... then the thunder storms start...



















this heat is too much for my old british blood....


----------



## EvanPitts

It's not hot - but it is HUMID like crazy. What a sweatfest, and I don't look forward to going to the shop today because once the afternoon happens, and the sun starts baking the building, it turns into an oven...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at just before 9AM here in St.John's, going up to 20C in sunshine this morning. A fine start to the week.


----------



## SINC

Another perfect August day at 10 on the way to a comfortable 24 in the sunhine.


----------



## imactheknife

wow...hot already! but what a weekend to spend in Bobcaygeon! went fishing and swimming...loved it...sucks to be home now!


----------



## MacDoc

Cookin' another 30 degree day - marginally into the smog zone....it was hot out on the lake on the weekend too....even the fish took a break


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with sunny skies still and a grand ocean breeze. There seems to be a touch of Fall in the air since it is hot in the sun, but mild in the shade.


----------



## MacDoc

31 - hottest yet I think.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

Pour me one, rgray. It is only 14C here in St.John's, but I could use a brew about now. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## imactheknife

MacDoc said:


> 31 - hottest yet I think.


yup....feeling yucky....now that I don't have a lake to jump into the heat is nasty but not complaining as it was long overdue


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we approach 8AM here in St.John's, with a light rain falling. We should enjoy this coolness, since for the next few days, the heat and humidity that the rest of eastern Canada is experiencing is coming our way, with a possible high of 27C on Thursday. That is very high for us expecially in mid-August. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15 at just past 6:00 a.m. and a high of 23 with showers today. We could use the moisture.


----------



## Rps

Currently 23 in Bowmanville, but it feels like 30. We are expecting T-bangers today, but it is not expected to take the humidity away. It has been brutal the last two days ... very heavy. Sinc and Dr. G, boy do you guys get up early!


----------



## rgray

23 here too, going to 27-feels-like-29 and t-storms...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Sinc and Dr. G, boy do you guys get up early! " Rps, as the saying goes, "Early to bed, early to rise ..........." You know the rest. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Rps said:


> Sinc and Dr. G, boy do you guys get up early!


Well, the early bird does get the worm.


----------



## MacDoc

24 but it feels like 33 due to the high humidity...I'll take the 30 with low humidity thanks....


----------



## sharonmac09

Oh whew! Where did the temps come from? I'm in friggin' Nova Scotia and currently as of 12 noon weather report reads 28C and it feels like 36C. This recording is from the shoreline so i think it's higher here inland.


----------



## rgray

Crappy iPhone shot of how one of my cats handles the currently 27-feels-like-36 heat...


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray, I always feel for animals during these sorts of temps.


----------



## MacDoc

26 feels like 36 - even the A/c doesn't cope today .....weird...


----------



## sharonmac09

Well, MD, at least you HAVE a/c to make it somewhat more tolerable in the house!

Currently the temps as recorded at 3 pm is 28C and feels like 35C and this temp is recorded near the ocean. Inland?


----------



## SINC

A breezy summer afternoon at 21 on the way to 24 in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

28 here as well now but humidity dropped like a stone to 58 ....much nicer. Apparently is was really bad in England when they had all the heat during Wimbledon....no has a/c


----------



## BigDL

Moncton has too much hot, hot, heat with too many humidities!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy. A quiet night here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

14 this morning on the way to a sunny 23 today. My kind of weather.


----------



## Znook

Currently 22C here with humidity around 60%, slightly overcast and a tad windy to boot. Some southern areas, eg. London are expected to hit 28-29 today. 11:10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the fog is lifting, going up to 26C, which is hot for St.John's.


----------



## rgray

18c @ 0700. Breeze feels cool for the moment - sitting on the deck with a coffee to enjoy it while it lasts. That will change soon as it is still going to 26-feels-like-30.....


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB this is I believe our seventh day of summer. Even so the low last night was 8°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 21C at noon, on the way higher by later this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and low humidity....nice summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and high humidity, but a nice ocean breeze is helping this be a fine day as well.


----------



## johnnyspade

In Granville Ferry, Nova scotia we're at 28C and about 60% humidity. There's a decent breeze coming off the water but it's still a little warm for my liking.


----------



## sharonmac09

As of 1 pm's weather report (New Glasgow) it's now 30C and feels like 38C! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> As of 1 pm's weather report (New Glasgow) it's now 30C and feels like 38C! :yikes:


Sharon, I am getting hot just thinking of those temps. 23C with a 29C humidex reading going on 3PM, but a nice ocean breeze helps cool things down a bit.


----------



## sharonmac09

Update: As of 2 pm it's now 32C and it feels like 39C :yikes::yikes: Oh it is hot for this area!


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant 18 at noon under sunny skies with a light breeze on the way up to 23 today.


----------



## Rps

Bowmanville is 25C, feels a little warmer than that, but nothing like the last two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and sunny with a 30C humidex reading. Sitting in the shade with the ocean breeze helps keep things a bit pleasant.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Day 7 of Nova Scotia's heat and humidity.

The thunder and lightning expected today hasn't happened yet, and it's 'supposed' to rain all weekend, Hurricane Bill? I'm going to an outdoor wedding on Sunday, the groom's name is Bill.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and 50% humidity =


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and no more humidex readings makes this a great BBQ and eating outdoors evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bill is one mean looking dude.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


----------



## MacDoc

Close up










nassssssty



> Hurricane Bill Packs Strength on Path to Canada (Update1)
> Share | Email | Print | A A A
> 
> By Brian K. Sullivan
> 
> Aug. 19 (Bloomberg) -- Hurricane Bill, already deemed a major storm, grew to Category 4 strength over the Atlantic today and is forecast to plow toward Canada after passing between Bermuda and the U.S. East Coast.
> 
> Bill packed maximum sustained winds of 135 miles (217 kilometers) per hour, up from 125 mph earlier today, the U.S. National Hurricane Center said in an advisory just before 5 p.m. Miami time. That makes Bill a Category 4 on the five-step Saffir-Simpson scale of intensity, where a Category 3 storm, with winds of at least 111 mph, is considered major.
> 
> A weather front moving east across the U.S. will probably keep Bill away from the country’s Eastern Seaboard, said Jim Rouiller, a senior energy meteorologist at Planalytics Inc. in Wayne, Pennsylvania.
> 
> “This is a very dangerous Category 4,” Rouiller said by telephone. “The East Coast is lucky.”


THEIR East Coast.....hunker down Dr. G....

Hurricane Bill Packs Strength on Path to Canada (Update1) - Bloomberg.com

A calm and lovely 22 here.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, we just got a bit of thunder this morning. Have not heard that in a couple of years. No lightening that I can see, but suddenly it started to rain. Now, the rain has stopped .................. as has the thunder. Still, it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

"THEIR East Coast.....hunker down Dr. G...." I shall, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.

Currently, a bit of rain and 19.5C


----------



## rgray

A very nice 16 @ 0730hrs. However it is said to be going to 25-feels-like-33 w/T-storms.

Still it ain't a hurricane - Bill is predicted to brush the east coast as a Cat 4 eek on the 24th so I hope all you atlantic types are battening down the hatches and checking your bilge pumps... Be well and post video!

EDIT: Actually looking closely at the map, it looks like Bill is going to be near-enough right in Dr.G.'s back yard!! Tie down them Doxies, b'y....


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to a pleasant sunny day of 25 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Actually looking closely at the map, it looks like Bill is going to be near-enough right in Dr.G.'s back yard!! Tie down them Doxies, b'y...." Thanks, rgray. The City of St.John's is preparing for a direct hit from Bill. I am doing things around the house to that my patio set on the back yard does not end up in my neighbor's back yard. My dogs actually are great predictors of very bad weather -- they refuse to go outside, or, when forced outside, they don't stay long. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada issued a warning to the government of Newfoundland and Labrador and the City of St. John's that Bill is now tracking a bit more eastward so that the northeast quadrant, which is where all the wind is in a hurricane dur to the counter-clockwise spin, will be directly over St.John's. Due to our proximity to the Atlantic Ocean, that mean strong winds, heavy rain and pounding/rising tides. I think that EC wants to avoid another Hurrican Juan that pounded Halifax without much warning.


----------



## MacDoc

25 with Tornado warning......

figured something was up when it spiked to 29 and the wind went nuts....

might be a fatality...

CTV.ca | Tornado touches down in SW Ontario: reports


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 27C humidex reading at just past 8PM. A nice breeze is blowing and the air is clean, so it is a grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Having experienced two tornadoes in Georgia, I hope for the best for those folks in ON.


----------



## Niteshooter

Thursday 7:10PM severe weather hitting the GTA we have reports of tornados touching down as well but nothing confirmed

I'm watching sheets of rain and desbris flying around to the north of our office right now.

K


----------



## The Doug

Been watching news reports of the terrible storms & tornadoes reported in Southwestern Ontario... 

I hope my brother in Toronto, and sister in Burlington, and of course all of our ehMac colleagues in the area, are all safe and sound...


----------



## Paddy

Vaughan actually had a tornado this evening:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

17 this morning and headed north to 28 today, just a tad hotter than I like it.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C going up to 24C, with lots of sunshine and a great ocean breeze. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

My hopes that there is better weather in the parts of Ontario that faced the various tornadoes and storms that ripped through these areas.


----------



## rgray

The dregs of the GTeh T-storms rolled through here about 0200 but there has not been much cooling or indeed much drop in humidity. 21c already and going to 24-feels-like-34.

A quick check of Hurricane Current Conditions - Hurricane Track Information shows that atlantic ehMacers will still be getting a visit from Bill on the 23d/24th - winds of 85 knots off Nova Scotia but down to a mere 70 for western Newfoundland - about 65 in Dr.G.s backyard......


----------



## bsenka

Rain here again, as usual. We haven't had two days in a row without rain since the end of May. Coldest summer in recorded history.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and fairly high humidity. Greyish - sun is trying tho

••

The cold in the interior north is due to an unusual condition - the polar vortex that usually concentrates the Arctic cold has split so the continental interiors have seen some very cold weather while the pole is comparatively warm... ( the image is vorticity or concentration not temp on the lower set )










lots more here - both Russia and parts of North America had record cold excursions in 2009 in the interior north

Stratosphere Influences Winter Weather : Image of the Day


----------



## eMacMan

Forecast ere in SW AB calls for lots o' sunshine and temps 30°C+. Window says lots of rain.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and lots of sunshine still. Lots of rain is forecast for Sunday night/Monday morning, compliments of Bill, but for now, all is great.


----------



## Dr.G.

The impending hurricane, Bill, will be called Quick Bill ............ and hopefully not Kill Bill. Gusts of up to 140km/h will hit St.John's with up to 4 inches of rain from Sunday, just before midnight to noon on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Well the rainy start turned into a very nice day, but thanks to the sun not being lit until about 10 AM we missed 30° yet again. So far just one day over 30 this year and that was 30.2°C. Compare that to the 6 days we had last summer.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Well the rainy start turned into a very nice day, but thanks to the sun not being lit until about 10 AM we missed 30° yet again. So far just one day over 30 this year and that was 30.2°C. Compare that to the 6 days we had last summer.


Yeah, that darn global warming is at it again.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous out - soft air - a little wind from the SW a balmy 22 and perfectly clear.


----------



## rgray

20c @ 0500hrs. Feels cool. Nice breeze. S'posed to get to 26 this pm w/showers.


----------



## Znook

A not too bad 16C on its way to a max. of just 19. A lovely shade of blue sky is punctuated here and there by fluffy white cloud, and just a light breeze is present. 11:05AM.


----------



## rgray

0600hrs - sky has only just started to brighten - sun not quite above horizon - - Fall is coming...


----------



## SINC

0434 hrs and 14 on the way up to 22 in the sunshine here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 11AM with little wind ........................... the calm before the storm.


----------



## sharonmac09

28C and 36C with the humidex factored in so it's another hot day here and it's windy.


----------



## MacDoc

a greyish 20 on the way to 23 - reasonable weather..


----------



## MacDoc

22 and muggy but not as wet as Atlantic Canada is gonna get










Warnings, watches in effect as hurricane Bill nears Atlantic Canada - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 26C humidex reading and the winds are starting to pick up from the southwest. We are currently the "bullseye" for the eye of Hurricane Bill. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and raining a good day to relax inside with a book.


----------



## SINC

18 at nearly noon on the way to a pleasant 22 this afternoon with partial cloud.


----------



## ged

24C and muggy with a little SW breeze.
Hope Bill stays away from the coast because we don't need high winds and the Valley apple growers sure don't need them. People around here are cleaning off their balconies and getting prepared.
Yes, Dr.G, looks like you are right in Bill's sights but then you lads have had winter storms that make old Bill look like little Billy.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Yes, Dr.G, looks like you are right in Bill's sights but then you lads have had winter storms that make old Bill look like little Billy. " True, ged, but 4-6 inches of rain in 12 hours, blown about by 125km/h winds will make it own sort of mess. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Halifax Sign









Hurricane Bill prompts first tropical storm warnings - Canada - Canoe.ca

••

21 and wettish here - movie night for the MacDoc crew


----------



## MacDoc

Careful out there in the GTA - severe storm watch on ...did not expect that....


----------



## SINC

Not much temperature difference, but the humidity sure is different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bill is tracking a bit northwest of us, which means that St. John's is now in the infamous "northeast quadrant". That means more wind and rain than other parts of NL.


----------



## SINC

13 in the rain. Loud thunder and huge lightening dispays all night long and up to 22 today as skies clear.


----------



## rgray

0700hrs - a lovely cool feeling 17c going to 23! If it weren't for the treatened showers/t-showers, it'd be about perfect....


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. We are being warned to expect the possibility of winds from 150 to 180 km/h, as well as rainfall amounts on the order of 100 to 150 millimetres here in St.John's. It all depends upon where the eye of Bill tracks. The latest Environment track has it coming directly over St.John's.

We shall see.

Hurricane Current Conditions - Hurricane Track Information


----------



## The Doug

Up to 20 degrees today, chance of showers. Partly cloudy right now, still and quiet.

Thinking of you Dr.G., and all our ehMac colleagues in Hurricane Bill's path today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Up to 20 degrees today, chance of showers. Partly cloudy right now, still and quiet.
> 
> Thinking of you Dr.G., and all our ehMac colleagues in Hurricane Bill's path today.


Thank you, Doug. Yes, let us hope for the best for one and all in the path of Bill. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

Currently, 22C with a 28C humidex reading at just past 9AM. A strong wind is forming out of the southwest, so there is a cooling breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better" -- Albert Einstein


----------



## ged

Bill has arrived. We are having periods of heavy rain and gusty wind but not too bad so far. Supposed to get worse as the morning progresses. I live on the 5th floor of a building on the north slope of the highest hill near the Halifax Mainland Common so should be OK for flooding unless I see a boat load of critters floating by.


----------



## eMacMan

ged said:


> Bill has arrived. We are having periods of heavy rain and gusty wind but not too bad so far. Supposed to get worse as the morning progresses. I live on the 5th floor of a building on the north slope of the highest hill near the Halifax Mainland Common so should be OK for flooding unless I see a boat load of critters floating by.


If that happens I do hope the 2 politicians miss the boat this go round.

FWIW Here in SW AB, looks like we are getting our 5th gorgeous day in a row. This may be as close as we are going to get to summer this year. Way too many single digit lows for there to be any hope of escaping an early snowstorm this year.


----------



## MacDoc

Thumping and banging in Nova Scotia...still a Cat 1...130 kph










Good article
TheStar.com | Canada | Hurricane Bill brings downpour to Nova Scotia

•••

19 and wet and dreary here...feels hotter cuz of the humidity...not a great day to do much.....
I'd rather have some tstorms to clear the air - tired of the damp.

•••

eMacman - you may get a glorious fall with the move to El Nino in the Pacific. You've had 2 years of a quite severe La Nina influence plus a dipole weather pattern from the Arctic.

The later part of 2009 and 2010 look very different.

The last two months saw an all time world record for ocean temps...it's astoundingly hotter in some regions...and this map was in June - July busted the records again
Ocean Temps Set Record High in July | LiveScience Etc.










Some of that gonna flow in your direction....leave the barbie out 

I'm hoping for a 12 month riding season


----------



## rgray

The Weather Network is doing a Bill-watch thing with lots of video and lots of hurricane trivia. 

My daughter is in Fredericton and it is pretty windy/rainy there by the Fred-eZone WebCams.

My brother lives on the south coast of Nova Scotia - see Halifax web cams. But he is in Cape Breton on a trip... apparently not a good choice...

Hope all our atlantic ehMac citizens are safe.

Here it is 22 sunny/cloudy - very nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading at just before 2PM. Hottest day of the year due to the humidity. 'Tis the calm before the storm.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah sounds like Bill has dragged some Bermuda air with it.

20 and uncertain here.


----------



## ged

Bill has just passed here. Blowing hard but from the NW now and brightening up. Still a few rain showers. Temp 20C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Glad you survived, ged. Bill is headed our way now. 26C and 34C with the humidex, and the winds have died down ................ for now. The track still has us just where we should not be .............. C'est la vie.

Hurricane Current Conditions - Hurricane Track Information


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> .............. and the winds have died down ................ for now.


The proverbial 'lull before the storm'! I think this is where 'they' say "duck and cover".....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> The proverbial 'lull before the storm'! I think this is where 'they' say "duck and cover".....


All too true, rgray. All too true. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and a cool 15. I doubt we will se our high of 22 today.


----------



## Rps

Hi Sinc, I think I like your weather better than Dr. G's. It just finished raining here, and now the sun it out. It is about 19 or so. Hope our Right Coast friends are okay.


----------



## sharonmac09

Rps said:


> Hi Sinc, I think I like your weather better than Dr. G's. It just finished raining here, and now the sun it out. It is about 19 or so. Hope our Right Coast friends are okay.


Thanks Rps, the system is on its last legs here and is now roaring towards NL. In case you don't know the system has battered the Eastern shoreline north of Halifax. I too hope our friends in that particular area are okay.


----------



## SINC

Sun popped out for a half hour and we scooted right up to 22, our high, but now back behind the clouds and we're dropping slowly again.


----------



## sharonmac09

The winds picked up dramatically and we have lost our power. Fortunately we have a recently purchased generator and the imac, plus a couple other things are running of it. Of course the imac must be the first item to be plugged in. 

I hope this power failure is only of a short duration.


----------



## Dr.G.

A monster approaches ............... and it is still 24C with a 31C humidex reading and NO wind ........ not even a breeze. I think that Bill shall put an end to the calm of this Sunday night. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A wild night is now over. Lots of wind and rain, but no damage to my home that I can see from inside. When it gets a bit lighter outside, I shall survey my property. All in all, I say "Goodbye, Bill". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## rgray

0445hrs. Cool and dark. 18c. Going to 23. No drama in the air. S'posed to be sunny.

Good news of no damage, Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took a walk about my property. Except for lots of leaves that were blown off of the trees, and some small branches, no major damage was caused by the 130km/h winds or 60mm of rain overnight. Not sure how my neighbors made out, so all I can do is hope for the best for their homes as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> 0445hrs. Cool and dark. 18c. Going to 23. No drama in the air. S'posed to be sunny.
> 
> Good news of no damage, Dr.G.


Thanks, rgray. Bill came through so quickly that there was not a great deal of time for major damage. From midnight until 3AM was the height of the storm and by 5AM, the rain was stopping and the wind died down to normal 50-70km/h gusts.


----------



## MacDoc

The Bill Express......glad there was no damage for you.

a nippy 14 - chilly front came in last night. Very clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> The Bill Express......glad there was no damage for you.
> 
> a nippy 14 - chilly front came in last night. Very clear.


Thanks, MacDoc. 16C and the sun is trying to burn off the morning fog left behind in the wake of Bill.


----------



## SINC

A nippy morning at only 5 on the way to a high of 22 in the sunshine today.


----------



## eMacMan

Low this AM in SW AB was 2°C. Should see mid twenties. Strangely no wind warnings but we shall see.

Good to hear from Dr. G. that damage was minimal from Bill.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Low this AM in SW AB was 2°C. Should see mid twenties. Strangely no wind warnings but we shall see.
> 
> Good to hear from Dr. G. that damage was minimal from Bill.


Thank you, eMacMan. Lots of leaves all around and some small branches, but no major damage. We did get a little over two inches of rain in about three hours, but it did not cause major flooding and we needed the rain.

Currently, 19C and sunny.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
You are so lucky that Bill stayed out at sea - but maybe Ireland will not be so fortunate, though it won't be a hurricane by then.

It's 22C and sunny, with big puffy Simpsons clouds in the sky here in Canada's arm pit...


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> ............ Lots of leaves all around.................


Starting to get that around here and not because of Bill. Autumn is coming - I'm sweeping the deck of leaves pretty much every day now......


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Starting to get that around here and not because of Bill. Autumn is coming - I'm sweeping the deck of leaves pretty much every day now......


We usually see a nip in the air and leaves starting to change colors by this time each August, but not this year. Sunny and 20C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Just after lunch it's 18 on the way to 22. Our trees are just now beginning to show the odd yellow leaf.


----------



## MacDoc

18 out and feels warmer - over dressed for a short run on the mcycle with kid...might go out in the am if it stays nice.
Very clear but humidity still near 80% - odd mix.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with cloud, going up to 22C with sunshine this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

A crrrrrriiiiisp 15 but humidity lingers close to 90%. On the way to 26.


----------



## rgray

A beautiful cool refreshing 13c here @ 0645. Very early fall.


----------



## SINC

Typical summer morning here at 13 on the way to 26 today and gradually hotter through Sunday. Lots of sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

Hush rGray summer goes on - I suspect we are up for a very long warm period coming up. Depends on El Nino ramp up.
The oceans are at record warmth all over the planet.
The Arctic dipole pattern tho if it persists might make for a cool mid continent again. No summer for Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the sun is now shining over St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and muggish tho nice sunshine....SW airflow = a/c on.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C, lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze to keep things pleasant. Great AQ also helps, along with no humidity.


----------



## SINC

22 at noon under bright sunshine on the way to 26 with a pleasant light breeze. A perfect day.


----------



## MacDoc

26 feels like 31...and it really does.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and it feels like 21C with no humidex reading. A grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice summer day. Just a light breeze no dogs, cats or garbage cans flying down the street.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 20 at 4 am - wind from the west - balmy night - rain forecast...to ride or not to ride....hmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at nearly 6AM. No wind, so it does not feel chilly.


----------



## rgray

20c @ 0630 goint to 21..... Raining gently...


----------



## SINC

Looks like we are in for a great weekend as it doesn't get much better than this:


----------



## MacDoc

18 and grey and with the blue jays yammering in the backyard it does look like fall


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the sun is trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

19 and thin cloud at the noon hour as we try for 24 this afternoon.


----------



## rgray

0714hrs. A nice crisp 8 this morning with a light breeze and clear sky..... a convincing imitation of fall!! Going to 18.


----------



## MacDoc

Nippy 13


----------



## The Doug

Perfect morning - a *crisp and refreshing* 12 right now. Sunny and clear. Should top out at about 19 later in the day. Same tomorrow. 

Cooler with a bit of rain over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a very light misty drizzle at 10AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB. Sunny and calm today. Was around 2°C this AM but has since hit 25°. Still around 23°.

This makes an entire week of summer so far, much of it coming in the last 7 days.


----------



## MacDoc

It is chilly and dark way too early .... 18 and feels fallish ....bring back June now!!!!


----------



## vicente

It's 32 degrees Celsius and humid here in Charlottesville, Virginia.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, with 14C and a beautiful half moon on the horizon.


----------



## rgray

0600 - 10c going to 20, variably cloud. I looked on the porch hoping to find a Snow Leopard curled up, but no.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C as we approach 8AM. A beautiful morning.


----------



## rgray

*Hurricane Danny not such a big deal...*


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see, rgray. If it brings St. John's some much needed rain we will be appreciative, just not the winds.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning on the way to a hot 29 today.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and not yet wet but it's coming..not showers but RAIN


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and still sunny but very windy. Fall is on its way.


----------



## SINC

Now 20 on the way to 29 today.


----------



## ReggeeD

11 and rainy today.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 17C and still sunny but very windy. Fall is on its way.



Yep overnight lows around here have been running in the 1-2°C range. "Almost Winter" is just one low pressure system away.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep overnight lows around here have been running in the 1-2°C range. "Almost Winter" is just one low pressure system away.


We usually get a nice Fall here in St. John's ................ then a long and hard winter. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

With MacDoc and the Global Warming alarmists calling for an especially mild winter, I am preparing for a particularly cold and brutal time of it. Extra Fire wood is split and stacked. Also looking for a usable snow shovel. Ours is worn out and last years crop was designed by engineers living in Southern California. 

As you say "We Shall See"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> With MacDoc and the Global Warming alarmists calling for an especially mild winter, I am preparing for a particularly cold and brutal time of it. Extra Fire wood is split and stacked. Also looking for a usable snow shovel. Ours is worn out and last years crop was designed by engineers living in Southern California.
> 
> As you say "We Shall See"


I hear you, eMacMan. Personally, I have 9 different snow shovels and scoops, ready for the different sorts of snow we get here in St. John's from mid-Nov. until late May/early June. I also have a snow blower to save my knees and shoulder by the time I hit the end of the driveway.


----------



## rgray

What a beautiful day! 1500 hrs and it is 18, sunny/cloudy. It has been a good day for me to brush out the hillside down to the Rideau. We try to balance keeping it wild with something of a view of the water. We have everything from wood ducks to otters and most of them have been watching me work today. I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a fine experience for you, rgray. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## EvanPitts

Cool, overcast, breezy - kind of like FALL! It may rain at some point, but it has held off thus far.


----------



## SINC

Hot at 29 without a breath of wind.


----------



## overkill

Fall like weather out in the GTA tonight. Wind has really picked up over the past couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall-like weather here in St.John's as well, with 11C at just past 6AM. Going to be a glorious sunrise, however. Just the right cloud conditions. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

What can I say? It does not get much better than this. Provincial parks, here I come!


----------



## rgray

0630. Light rain and 18. Rain is forecast for the day and maybe tomorrow. Good thing too as I need a day not hacking brush. However the "lawn" needs a mow - end of August and still growing like crazy!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and 19C as we approach 4PM. Summer does not want to let go of the reins for the Fall to take over. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

What can I say?


----------



## SINC

8:15 p.m. and YES!


----------



## SINC

14 this fine morn on the way to 28 again today.

And check out the week ahead:


----------



## rgray

13c this morning and the rain seems stopped. Nice week for you SINC. Ours looks similar:


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and a light much needed rain is falling this morning. We should get about another inch or so throughout the day. A fine day to just stay inside and relax.


----------



## mrjimmy

Opened the door this morning to be greeted a blast of cold air. Gloomy grey and cool feels much more like the end of September rather than the end of August.

A fitting end to the summer that never was.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooler here as well, Mrj, with 10C and heavy rain. The rain we need, but the cool temps, while normal, are not really wanted yet. Such is Life.


----------



## mrjimmy

I can't believe I'm contemplating putting the furnace on in August.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Our temps jumped from 10C this morning to a current 19C. My wife turned on the furnace for half an hour as well, mrj.


----------



## SINC

Yer probably tired of hearing it, but . . .


----------



## MacDoc

Nope - we were getting tired of the cold summer whines from out your way tho 
El Nino warms you....

Bloody cold here 13 - down to 5 where we were fishing last night.....brrrrrrr.

Hitting 11 tonight in the GTA but nice week coming up.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Nope - we were getting tired of the cold summer whines from out your way tho
> El Nino warms you....


Hardly. If you forget May (and I wasn't here for May) it's been a perfect summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the sun starting to shine. The start of a fine Monday.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! Was greeted at the door with a blast of *even colder air* this morning! Long pants, a jacket and sandals on the dog walk and my toes were frozen upon arriving home. 

Although the sun was shining and the sky was clear so there is something to be grateful for.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's cool but sunny in The Hammer, following a cool but grey and rainy weekend.

The rain produced more flooding and more closed roads. So much for the "Century Storm" we had a month and a half ago, seeing that we have had four floods since...


----------



## SINC

We're in for a hot couple of days, but as always, Ma Nature's gearing up to ruin the upcoming long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and a nice ocean breeze to make this a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Almost a match - 18 and lovely sun and a gentle summer breeze - had to throw the windows open after a chilly night...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Almost a match - 18 and lovely sun and a gentle summer breeze - had to throw the windows open after a chilly night...


Same here, MacDoc. It got down to 10C yesterday morning, and then up to 16C at night. Currently, it is 20C and sunny. A grand afternoon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

There we go - also 20 and sunny... :clap: and me slaving away with no staff today....sigh


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and a fine day for some BBQ hot dogs and hamburgers. MacDoc, we could deliver some to you. Interested?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 3/4 moon is rising and making the evening sky a sight to see. 17C and calm at nearly 8PM on my back deck. Love those lighted keys on the MBP.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and HOT!


----------



## MacDoc

Still parallel weather Dr.G - absolutely clear sky with a gorgeous moon and 18.
I shall raise a fresh latte to our shared good weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening, MacDoc. 15.5C with a bright moon and stars up above.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and moonlit..wonderful air


----------



## MacDoc

a chilly 12 - time to close the windows ..brrrr


----------



## rgray

o630. 5c and misty. A lovely FALL morning. S'posed to go to 22. Week still looking great so I'll be getting yard chores and outside repairs done.


----------



## SINC

14 this morning and half way to our high today of 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C this morning with no wind, which is strange for Sept. Still, it is a quiet day which is fine with me.


----------



## rgray

Sure sign of Fall: my cats are finding mice in the house again!


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant sunny 21 on the way to 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light ocean breeze. A fine end to a quiet afternoon.


----------



## rgray

21c. Glorious day!! Got to dry my sheets outside in a real breeze off the water. My cats and I will sleep well tonight.

Bonus: Snowie arrived - box set. I'll be busy tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and the weather reporter said just about coast to coast sunshine..:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 21 and the weather reporter said just about coast to coast sunshine..:clap:


MacDoc, do they mean Victoria to St.John's or Vancouver to Halifax?


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## rgray

0630. Another nice day - 10c going to 25.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> 0630. Another nice day - 10c going to 25.


Same here, rgray. 12C going up to 16C, but sunny and in the low to mid-20C range for the next few days. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

15 and another scorcher today at 31.


----------



## MacDoc

Nippy 14 and spectacularly clean air. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

That's good to hear, MacDoc. I am sitting on my back deck with my MBP and commented to my wife how fresh the air is this morning. There is a breeze out of the northeast, so maybe some of our clean air is coming your way. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Beautiful eve at 29 and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful morning .......... 15C and sunny at just past 8AM. Have a good day, one and all, wherever you are in this find country of ours. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## rgray

11c @ 0655. Light haze/mist in the air. A beautiful morning headed for a nice day. I have been making great headway in the yard and bush even tho' I burned most of yesterday installing and tinkering with Snow Leopard while sitting out on the deck.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes only 14 - think I'll wait a bit to get on the road on the Silverwing....long day of playing hooky ahead :clap:
It was soooooooo nice yesterday afternoon....hoping for a repeat.


----------



## SINC

15 and we're going to cook again at 31 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at nearly 11AM with a nice ocean breeze. Going to be a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## Znook

Currently 13C/50% at 9:20PM and it's been raining nearly all day today, and some very high winds too. Guess winter will soon be here...


----------



## SINC

Need I say more?


----------



## MacDoc

17 in Mississauga but a chilly 9 in Tobermory where I Ieft a few hours ago.....long cold but enjoyable ride home just short of 300 km each way.... full moon and glorious twisties on the way home....hot tub coming right up.

I snuck out of Owen Sound just ahead of the fog.....the cold was bad enough but 10 degrees and fog !!!???  = I would have been hitting the first motel.


----------



## SINC

15 this morning on the way to 22 with morning showers and afternoon sunshine.


----------



## rgray

0540. A very pleasant 13c as I sit out on the deck in the dark watching the light start to break in the eastern sky with a coffee and doing email and this post. Looks good weatherwise thru Wednesday next.

I just learned that screen shots which used to be filed as "Picture 1" and so on are now filed as "Screen shot 2009-09-04 at 5.45.01 AM" in SnoLeo! I s'pose this change will be handy at some point but it is a little early in the morning to deal with change....


----------



## SINC

I discovered that early yesterday. I miss Picture 1.


----------



## mrjimmy

Not a more perfect morning than today.

Not a single cloud in the deep blue sky. Slightly cool but not cool enough to require a jacket. Gentle breeze blowing and a warm September sun streaking across the park. The dew on the grass gave a sweetness to the air and each blade sparkled in the sunlight.

Fantastic.


----------



## MacDoc

18 already in Mississauga- lovely day winding up - 12 and fog in Tobermory - clearly made the correct decision to ride home lat night.


----------



## Znook

13C/75%, high gusts of wind, frequent rain showers and the same forecasted for tomorrow. Yep, summer's definitely gone... 3:15PM


----------



## MacDoc

22 and that is supposedly our high


----------



## rgray

double post


----------



## rgray

1229. 23c with a very light breeze, clear and beautiful. What a GREAT day to sit on the deck while 'working' with a beer nearby. All clients currently happy (pending phone calls ) The cardinal is singing in the bush. Water lapping gently below. The groundhog is chomping the weeds and the cats are sleeping peacefully. OS 10.6 is running beautifully. Life is good.


----------



## SINC

15 with a cold, blustery NW wind and rain. We may get to 18 if the sun makes an appearance this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Just gorgeous 20 degrees and a full moon- even brighter than last night.


----------



## SINC

A coolish 5 on the way to 23 in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and uber clear.


----------



## rgray

0627. 10 going to 21 and sunny, so they say. Feels very 'Fall' these mornings, and as I look out some of the Virginia Creeper is stating to be red and a branch on a big maple across the road is now completely a beautiful red-orange......


----------



## MacDoc

15 at 6.30 am in the GTA - stayed warm very late and a huge moon as well....
Chilly mornings and warm days are indicative of clean air masses....more please..


----------



## SINC

14 this morning under cloud with showers and a high of 22 today.


----------



## rgray

0500. 10c going to 24 sunny/cloudy. labour day football this afternoon. :clap:


----------



## SINC

10 and very windy as we struggle to get to 17 today. Bummer of a holiday weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and clear air...:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at 9AM with lots of sunshine and blue skies and crystal clear air.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny, warm and not a cloud in the sky near Whycocomagh on beautiful Cape Breton Island. Perfect day to be astounded by scenery.


----------



## SINC

We're headed the wrong way as we fell to 8 in the past few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Sunny, warm and not a cloud in the sky near Whycocomagh on beautiful Cape Breton Island. Perfect day to be astounded by scenery.


Just returned to St.John's from some great Nova Scotia weather, mrj. Cape Breton does have some great scenery. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and a gorgeous late summer week coming up









Gorgeous sunset on a late ride home last night - warm and summery tho it gets dark too early


----------



## Dr.G.

Great shot, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still lots of sunshine and 19C here in St.John's, with a brisk breeze.


----------



## eMacMan

Last couple of days have been quite cool and cloudy. Clouds parted just now and low and behold we have snow on the mountain. Looks like the glaciers will be advancing this year as well.beejacon

Not holding my breath for that warmest winter ever that the global alarmists are promising. This one is going to be nasty!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clear skies but too windy to take out my telescope.  Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

Hanging in at 21 - good tennis on tho..choices choices...


----------



## SINC

A miserable blustery day, but a nice evening with sunshine and 19.


----------



## Carter

Not too bad today. It is getting a bit cool on the coast here though. Was out for a rip around town on the motorbike this eve and felt it getting cool. Sorta feels like late October. Hope Fall does not start early here in the Maritimes this year 




----------



## Dr.G.

A nice morning here in St.John's with 14C and a bit of sun. Still, Fall is in the air.


----------



## rgray

0650. 13c going to 26 sunny/cloudy. Looks like the good stuff stays until Thursday..


----------



## SINC

Another cool day in store, and Thursday too:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a chance of rain, which we really need, this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and misty - low humidity but feels warm and muggy 
Odd weather system.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 9PM. A quiet night here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow still 22 - late night ride for sure


----------



## rgray

0530. 15c, warmer than mornings lately, and going to a sunny 22. I am sitting out on the deck in the dark with a big mug of coffee listening to the footsteps in the leaves as the night wanderers come home and watching the first strands of light crawl across the sky. A racoon just cut across the corner of the deck and there goes the first bird chirp of the day. Any time now the chipmunks will start chirping, the jays start screaming for their morning peanuts. Man, you gotta love wireless and illuminated keyboards (1st gen MBA)...


----------



## SINC

Only 5 this morning on the way to 19 under cloud cover today. I bit too nippy for the back deck just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 14C at 11AM. Fall is upon us here in St.John's, but luckily, Fall is a great time of year weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

Another cool and damp day at 11 on the way to 19 with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, but a chilly 8C this morning. Still, a fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 1015PM. Still, clear skies filled with stars and planets.


----------



## eMacMan

Pleasant and Sunny today. Quite calm by wind tunnel standards. More of the same predicted tomorrow but still dipping perilously close to freezing at night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies at 8AM. 11C with a bit of an ocean breeze makes the air fresh and clean. A grand morning.


----------



## SINC

A sunny morn at 7 on the way to a balmy 24. Great camping weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at 11AM, on the way up to 23C. Great anything outside weather.


----------



## MacDoc

18 - nother great week coming up - more riding less tennis


----------



## eMacMan

Don't like to be negative but that's exactly what I saw. Frost on the windshield this AM on the way to 26°C here in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C this morning, with lots of sunshine and only a slight breeze. A fitting end to Summer.


----------



## SINC

13 this morning on the way to a warm 27 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C but with not a trace of cloud or haze in the air, the sun is bright and hot. Great day to mow the lawn.


----------



## SINC

Same temp here at 17 and headed up to 27. The strong winds of this morning have died down to a pleasant breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we are only going up to 18C or so, but the heat of the sun makes it feel as if it is in the mid-20s.


----------



## SINC

A warm 16 on the way to another hot 27 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C this morning on a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Still 16 but the high has been bumped to 28.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloiudy and 15C, but quiet enough to start up the BBQ for supper.


----------



## SINC

25 at nearly 2:00 and on target for 28.


----------



## Znook

13C/75% at 11:15PM, with a slight breeze blowing from the east. Tomorrow's high just 16C forecasted.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely 24 degrees :clap:


----------



## SINC

27 here, but very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light breeze coming in from the south. A mild evening.


----------



## MacDoc

a nippy 13 - super clear - one of the best AQs I've seen....4 !!!!








- on the way to 25 - can we say big time sun burn weather!!


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 14 and a good looking week ahead with a high today of 25.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C but there is pouring rain (which we need) and a chance of a thunderstorm, which is very rare for Sept. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and sunny after a morning of heavy rain ........... but no thunderstorms.


----------



## SINC

20, sunny and warm over the noon hour.


----------



## Znook

Currently 14C/74% with a slight breeze like last night. Sky is mainly clear tonight so a low of 9 is predicted, and 17 is the projected high for tomorrow. At the moment there's a tad of red in the western sky so I'm not going to dispute that. We'll see. 7:45PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook, I am afraid that the heavy rain we got overnight and this morning is headed west. From St. John's, Canada's furthest easterly city, the next stop is Great Britain. Sorry, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

A surprising 25 degrees. - n wonder the a/c is chunking along....


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 11PM. A fine time to go to sleep with the windows open.


----------



## SINC

Still 20 just after 8:00 with no breeze at all. Open window night is right!


----------



## MacDoc

18 and clear at 10.30 pm...still good AQ too.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of sun and great AQ.


----------



## SINC

10 this morning on the way to a warm 27 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 11AM with beautiful sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

Wah 20 degrees but with no sun the hammock is closed for the evening  Hate this time of year for short days....
Absolutely gorgeous riding weather this afternoon 25 and a warm sun and soft wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 815PM here in St. John's. Lots of stars fill the black sky.


----------



## SINC

16 at just after 2:00 a.m. and headed up to 28 again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some much needed rain this morning.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a bit to 13, but our high has been changed to 30 today, well above the seasonal norm of 18.


----------



## MacDoc

A VERY chilly ride to the hospital this morning 9 degrees  Glad it's a 5 minute jaunt...clear cold north west flow

up to 17 now heading to 20 - gorgeous late summer weather


----------



## SINC

Not even noon and we've hit 26, so our high of 30 will happen and perhaps more.


----------



## The Doug

-11 degrees, with 15 centimetres of snow expected this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> -11 degrees, with 15 centimetres of snow expected this evening.


Someday soon, Doug .................. at least for us here in St. John's comes Dec. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

Just practising _bien sur_.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doug, we usually don't get as low as -11C in December here in St.John's, but we usually get far more than 15cm of snow. We shall see. Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année, mon ami.


----------



## Znook

The Doug said:


> -11 degrees, with 15 centimetres of snow expected this evening.


Don't ask me why but I'd love this to happen here around December time but it never does . We normally get snow anytime around March to May and even then it's only 1-5cm so it soon melts away.

Back to the current situation; it's 11C/68% and no wind whatsoever, with a low of 5 expected for the early hours. Tomorrow a high of 16 expected with part cloud/blue sky. As always we'll see. 11:44PM.


----------



## overkill

Fall evenings have come quickly into the GTA. Cool enough tonight to have some dew on the grounds come morning, but I am liking the no rain weather...did I speak to soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 5AM under clear skies here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

0600. 9 going to 19 and partly cloudy. Not too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 10AM here in St.John's with lots of blue skies and a warm sunshine. Out on my back deck with my MBP and a cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

16 just after 6:30 a.m. and a high of 23 today.


----------



## SINC

Only 7 this morning, but headed to a high of 25, a pleasant summer's day.


----------



## Clockwork

I love this time of the year. I can turn the AC off and leave the windows open all day 

13 with a high of 19 but a chance of rain. GTA needs rain


----------



## Dr.G.

Our beautiful morning sunrise of a couple of hours ago has been replaced with dark rain clouds. Heavy and much needed rain will be falling shortly. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the rain has stopped. All is quiet now ............. but very green.


----------



## SINC

16 over the noon hour with bright sun and a light breeze on the way to 25. Nice end of summer day.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> 16 over the noon hour with bright sun and a light breeze on the way to 25. Nice end of summer day.


Similar here. 15 and partly cloudy. just got a new job....


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> Similar here. 15 and partly cloudy. just got a new job....


 . . . and that job would be?


----------



## Znook

Currently 15C/69% and no wind here in RRC, England. It's almost completely dark now at 8:15PM. A low of 9 for tonight, and a predicted high of 16 for tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Carter

Fall weather here now ...... good thing I just got the safety inspection done on the truck to change over to NS plates as I drove it from BC. Been driving the bike all summer but soon it will be rather cool in the early AM to drive to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carter, where in NS are you located? Got back from the Annapolis Valley a couple of weeks ago. A great place in that fine province.


----------



## MacDoc

11 heading down to 8.....brrrrrr


----------



## Carter

Dr.G. said:


> Carter, where in NS are you located? Got back from the Annapolis Valley a couple of weeks ago. A great place in that fine province.


Live in Cole Harbour. I would usually say Dartmouth but Cole Harbour has been a bit more known lately 

Have been trying to get down to the Annapolis Valley myself lately. Want to stop into one of the campus's down there.


----------



## SINC

An incredible 18 with a high of 24 today. A great day to head out to Elk Island National Park and get some fall pictures shot.


----------



## rgray

0440. A crisp 7! Going to 18 with full sun...


----------



## MacDoc

Beat our projected low - only 6 out at 6 am - heading to 17
Glorious AQ tho


----------



## Dr.G.

Carter said:


> Live in Cole Harbour. I would usually say Dartmouth but Cole Harbour has been a bit more known lately
> 
> Have been trying to get down to the Annapolis Valley myself lately. Want to stop into one of the campus's down there.


I have been to your area of NS, Carter. Like that area as well as the west coast and Cape Breton area of your province. Have not been to the south yet. Someday ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C after a day of rain and fog yesterday. Everything looks so green now and smells so fresh after that much needed rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Scraped into the double digits finally - 10 degrees at 10 am - we'll see if the pattern holds 
For the first time we are in need of a good rain storm - been 3 weeks of dry tho glorious weather.


----------



## SINC

We slid back to 14 on the way to a revised high of 24 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at noon. Seems like it is going to be a fine day. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Struggling to 15 at 1.50  well I lied a little... - nippy but bright sun - good day for house cleaning.


----------



## SINC

25, but a nasty buildup of clouds in the west may spell some trouble ahead.


----------



## MacDoc

Hit our projected high of 17 - easy breathing - bet we get some serious fall colours up north after this.


----------



## winwintoo

34° at 3:28 Saskatchewan time.


----------



## SINC

A cool 7 this morning on the way to only 16 with showers. Great day to be indoors and enjoy six hours of CFL. Go Riders!


----------



## MacDoc

Climbed all the way to 8 - repeating yesterdays pattern but I'm hoping a warmer high.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a bit of sunshine breaking through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past noon here in St. John's. Hope everyone is also experiencing a fine Fall day, which officially starts tomorrow.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

21 heading to 23 - thought it was a rain day but I guess not - very nice out.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> . . . and that job would be?


With a local gallery/frame shop doing ebay postings, setting up and operating our (!) own e-store and other odd tasks like shink wrapping floor stock prints and basically whatever... I nice combination of digital and manual. The gallery has been around for more that 25 years and has an amazing amount of traffic. I get to write my own hours, every day is dress-down day... I'm retired and looking for something to keep my hands busy *whenever i want to work*... It's in my village so I can walk to work (a luxury I have never had before) and the business rents bikes (we're a bit of a tourist area) so I can borrow one anytime to nip home (HOME!) for lunch...... :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past 9AM. There is a sky full of stars up above. A fine end to Summer. Tomorrow is the first day of Fall.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Glad to hear that, Dr. G., since that means winter is that much closer. 

Temperature here in Niagara is 20C with a 60% chance of showers and a possible thunderstorm overnight.


----------



## MacDoc

19 out at 8 pm quite the fall warmth - hm afternoon nap - warm night ...sounds like a mcycle run after House.


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> Glad to hear that, Dr. G., since that means winter is that much closer.
> 
> Temperature here in Niagara is 20C with a 60% chance of showers and a possible thunderstorm overnight.


CI, the forecast for the first day of Fall here in St.John's is for 21C and sunny. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 19 out at 8 pm quite the fall warmth - hm afternoon nap - warm night ...sounds like a mcycle run after House.


Yes, tonight is the first episode of House for the new season. Thanks for the reminder. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

0545. 17 - a much warmer night than the last couple - but it is s'posed to rain all day and only go to 21.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall starts in less than 12 hours, but with a beautiful sunrise and the temps going up to 21C, one would think that this was mid-Summer. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees already  - not sure how that clambered over into Shang 
Easy ride to radiation this morning nice and warm...


----------



## SINC

12 on the way to 28 today and 31 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 20 degrees already  - not sure how that clambered over into Shang
> Easy ride to radiation this morning nice and warm...


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny, with a light ocean breeze. A grand ending to Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. Feels like July.


----------



## SINC

A half hour before noon and we are already at 19. Looks like we will make our high of 28.


----------



## Znook

Currently 15C/70% @ 11:55PM. A very slight WNW breeze has continued throughout the day along with rain showers, and more of the same is forecast for tomorrow. Alas, a predicted high of just 14 shows winter is ever so slowly approaching...


----------



## SINC

It's a warm one here this afternoon:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 15C temps and clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at midnight. Good night, one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Still 24 at 8:30. Warm indeed.


----------



## Carter

Been nicer here lately but AM can still be cool. Had a few frosty mornings so far this past week.


----------



## MacDoc

21 at midnight  and muggy....


----------



## SINC

Feels more like July than September around here this week. Check out that high for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze to keep the AW fresh and clean. A grand day for the first day of Fall.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 15C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze to keep the AW fresh and clean. A grand day for the first day of Fall.


AW? 

That's A** Wipe in this part of the country.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> AW?
> 
> That's A** Wipe in this part of the country.


Oopps!!! Meant to type AQ ............. the W is next to the Q. Must get that pinkie working. XX):lmao:


----------



## SINC

Sorry, couldn't resist the jab.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist the jab.


No problem. My pinkie has a cut and the bandaid does not make typing easy.

18C with blue skies, lots of sunshine and great Air Quality (with a Q  )


----------



## SINC

Nearly 10:00 p.m. and it is still 25. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

15 this morning on the way to a suny and pleasant high of 21 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 9AM. A bit breezy and cloudy, but a quiet day nonetheless.


----------



## MacDoc

14 after a very hot and muggy day yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still above 18C as we approach 1PM. I can feel the rain in my joints, so something is on its way. We shall see.


----------



## Znook

An overcast day here in RRC, with current conditions being 16C/70% and a very slight breeze. A low of 9 for overnight and conditions for tomorrow predicted to be roughly the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> An overcast day here in RRC, with current conditions being 16C/70% and a very slight breeze. A low of 9 for overnight and conditions for tomorrow predicted to be roughly the same.


18C with a light rain out of the west ................. headed your way, I am afraid, Znook. :-(


----------



## SINC

Approaching the noon hour and we've reached our high of 21 and will easily surpass it.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> 18C with a light rain out of the west ................. headed your way, I am afraid, Znook. :-(


Hey, hey, hey guess it'll be here for Saturday .


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Hey, hey, hey guess it'll be here for Saturday .


Znook, 17C and pouring rain, so expect to get out the umbrellas. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

7 this morning on the way to a nice high of 22 today.


----------



## MacDoc

11 with a high of only 16 ... :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 9C at just past 9AM. Very still and quiet here this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and blustery - brrrrr


----------



## SINC

21 and nearing our high of 23 this afternoon. Nice.


----------



## SINC

12 this morning on the way to only 16 today.


----------



## rgray

4 at 0830 - s'posed to go to 19 and sunny.


----------



## MacDoc

13 at 10 am - nice mix of sun and cloud...


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of sunshine. A real Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and dampish.....indoor day.....


----------



## ComputerIdiot

15C and raining ...


----------



## SINC

10 with 80 kph winds. Yikes!


----------



## ComputerIdiot

SINC said:


> 10 with 80 kph winds. Yikes!


Good grief! 

Batten down those hatches!


----------



## SINC

The wind continues to howl and woke me up. The spinning vents on our roof sound like tops. A cool 5 and we will struggle to get to 13 today.


----------



## MacDoc

warmest part of the day at 4 am ??  16 and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 7C this morning. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Only 6 out there on the way to a cold 13 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 16 and grey but the afternoon looks nicer 19 and mixed sun...time to fill up the Honda for a cruise to the Shed. Then some HD golf.....see who wins the Fedex this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with warm sunshine. I have been outside since 11AM doing gardening, sawing and chopping wood for the winter and my woodstove. A great Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely long ride for late Sept - 2 1/2 hours in shirtsleeves and shorts.....21 and a mix of cloud and sun. sweeeeeeet :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C as we approach 9PM, on a clear night when the half moon and Saturn shine brightly in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning, and now it is sunny, with blue skies and 9C. Going up to 16C with a bit of an ocean breeze. This shall be a gardening day for sure.


----------



## SINC

Just one degree this morning, so frost is due any day. A cool high of 14 today.


----------



## Carter

damn rain ..... and for the next few days.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is quite a variable day - alternating between bouts of rain and sun, with big puffy dark clouds and blue skies. It is quite breezy, and a little on the cool side, but really, it is just like a day one would think about for late September or early October.


----------



## MacDoc

Pouring this morning - traffic mess but noq sunny windy and 17 heading to 20

Better get my coffee run to the Forks in - next two days looking wet...and chilly


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and lots of warm sunshine. Out mowing the lawn which is starting to grow like made once again with all of our rain last week.


----------



## SINC

8 and bitterly cold as our winds continue to howl with gust to 70 kph for days now.


----------



## SINC

5 this morning on the way to a partially cloudy 14 today.


----------



## rgray

11 on the way to 13 !!! With rain....


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with the blue sky poking through the fog which is now lifting. Might even get some sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 13C on this quiet Wednesday morning.


----------



## SINC

Only 4 this morning and we will stay in single digits with a high of only 9 today under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the sun is trying to break through the clouds. No wind, so it is a calm and mild day here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a degree to 3 under heavy cloud.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a cool day here in SWAB land. Currently 3°C with heavy low lying clouds. Clearly the late summer is about to give way to an early winter. May the global warming types freeze under a mile of ice and snow.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with no sun in sight. Still, it's a nice afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

That's snow I am seeing. Temp has dropped half a degree supposedly on its way up to 9. Seems unlikely we shall see such blistering high any time today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That's snow I am seeing. Temp has dropped half a degree supposedly on its way up to 9. Seems unlikely we shall see such blistering high any time today.


Snow???? Please tell me that you are located near the Arctic Circle.


----------



## SINC

We too are forecast for flurries beginning Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's TOO early for snow ............... "Say it ain't so, Joe. Say it ain't so." (my apologies to Shoeless Joe Jackson)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It's TOO early for snow ............... "Say it ain't so, Joe. Say it ain't so." (my apologies to Shoeless Joe Jackson)


Not here it's not:


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, "some flurries" might not be that bad. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

9 feels like 2...


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> That's snow I am seeing. Temp has dropped half a degree supposedly on its way up to 9. Seems unlikely we shall see such blistering high any time today.





Dr.G. said:


> Snow???? Please tell me that you are located near the Arctic Circle.


Nope over 7000 kms South of it! 

Did finally warm up to about 8°C but it was a real struggle.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very foggy tonight. The fog horns just outside of the St.John's Harbor have been wailing for the past few hours.


----------



## SINC

Very cool at 4 and forecast to hit -3 (THAT'S MINUS 3) tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Wind has settled down so does not feel so cold - but 7 and falling to 3.

Think that I will leave the Mac on tonight to keep the room warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-3 here this morning as we try to get up to 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 20C as we approach 1PM. I did not think we would see any temps in the 20s until next June. Wow.


----------



## MacDoc

THAT was a cold trip to the radiation clinic this morning, no shorts on the Silverwing and looks like the heavier gloves are in order,,,

Last day of that trip tho :clap: I'm feeling thoroughly microwaved...XX)

A chilly feeling 11 up from 4 this morning...looks and feels like fall but relief next week.
I'll take any 20 day in October..


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 17C, but the fog has lifted.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning and we will struggle to get to 12 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and rain this morning. The heavy winds of overnight have deminished, so it is good umbrella weather here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

7 and clear - winds are gone. Heading to 14 and they changed the 20 degree forecast for Monday


----------



## Dr.G.

It is pouring rain once again, and things have gotten very dark. No wind, so the rain is falling straight down. I feel sorry for the children who are walking to school in this weather.


----------



## Carter

Cool this morn. around 6 C which is not all that bad but drove to motorcycle to work so was cooler while riding 




----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> It is pouring rain once again, and things have gotten very dark. No wind, so the rain is falling straight down. I feel sorry for the children who are walking to school in this weather.


Kids are kids they won't even notice. The empathy should be for the school janitors who get to mop up after the grand entry.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Kids are kids they won't even notice. The empathy should be for the school janitors who get to mop up after the grand entry.


A valid point, eMacMan. 

The rains have ceased and now there is just a bit of a misty drizzle. Still 15C, so it is a nice afternoon for kids to walk home for lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the rain is being replaced with fog. Love fog.


----------



## Carter

Well, the day was rather nice then it cooled down for the eve but still was not all that bad. Was able to meet up and get out for our Friday ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

13.5C with off and on rain. The rain should end by morning and turn to fog, which should burn away with some afternoon sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Currently 5 and a high of 8 tomorrow shows winter slowly tightening its grip on the west.


----------



## MacDoc

8 and cloudy heading to 17 - seasonal.


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning as we struggle to get to 8 today.


----------



## rgray

0730, wet and an oddly 'warm' seeming (after the last few days of near-frost) 10. On its was to a fairly sunny 19!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a bit of light rain. No sun in sight for us here in St.John's, at least not until next Friday. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Thankfully the 2-4" of snow that was predicted last nigh failed to materialize. (Insert the "grinning like a dung eating dog" smilie here.)


----------



## Dr.G.

Far too early to be talking about snow. Keep thinking of a white Christmas, eMacMan.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and grey - snuggle with book day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a bit of sun.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and stuck at 0. I doubt we will even make 8 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Whacked weather....that's the SECOND power outage today .....Tstorm rumbling around this time...

Glad I had UPS


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a nice sunset this evening. "Red sky at night ........... sailor's delight." We shall see.


----------



## Znook

Okay, back online after a week's sojourn to Ireland. Never knew you could suffer internet withdrawal symptoms, I went late Friday 25/09 and only found a McDonalds with wi-fi access on the Thursday, and even then I only had time to answer my accumulated e-mails... Anyway I'm back home in RRC and it's currently 12C/68% with a 3mph wind at 12:15AM. A low of 8 forecast for overnight.


----------



## SINC

We sit at 4, half the promised 8 for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Okay, back online after a week's sojourn to Ireland. Never knew you could suffer internet withdrawal symptoms, I went late Friday 25/09 and only found a McDonalds with wi-fi access on the Thursday, and even then I only had time to answer my accumulated e-mails... Anyway I'm back home in RRC and it's currently 12C/68% with a 3mph wind at 12:15AM. A low of 8 forecast for overnight.


Welcome home, Z-man. We missed you. 12C here as well, but with a bit stronger winds out of the west .............. and which are coming your way. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome home, Z-man. We missed you. 12C here as well, but with a bit stronger winds out of the west .............. and which are coming your way. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks for that G. Yep, it's probably those winds that cancelled my pre-booked fast (2hr journey) car ferry, so had to take a competitors slow (3hr40m) one. One good thing came of it though, and that's the fact that the latter has free wi-fi access on-board so we'll be using them for all future journeys (they also have a 'fast' ferry which I would reckon also has free wi-fi access.) Annoyingly my 2 and one half year old MacBook battery only lasts about 2 and a bit hours, so again I just had a chance to catch up on e-mails and read through a few threads on the forums before it gave out.

Okay, currently it's not too bad of a day; 13C with 65% humidity, hardly any wind whatsoever (I guess we're in the 'eye' of the 'storm' at the moment,) and blue sky and some bright sun can be seen in the cloud breaks. Forecast is for temps to rise toward 17 on the Tuesday. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, Znook. We are getting November weather this week here in St.John's. Still, we actually need the rain after a hot and dry summer. Paix, mon ami.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

9 and a welcome bit of sun heading to 16 tho rain in the forecast..
Seasonal 16 and sun for Monday and Tuesday would be very acceptable....might get some late day hammock time.


----------



## SINC

+1 and a high of only 6 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C as we approach noon. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## eMacMan

So summer was 6 weeks late coming to SW AB. Looks like things are turning around though. Two weeks into fall some of the leaves still haven't turned and here is winter knocking at the door. A bit of snow on the ground, more on the way, temp hovering around 0°C and planning to stay there.tptptptp

A pox on the Global Warming alarmists.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan, remember what we said about talk of snow this early in Fall?!? Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## mobitek

Good luck, My friend? Really?

LOL!

Snow... I suppose we need to prep for it!


----------



## Dr.G.

mobitek said:


> Good luck, My friend? Really?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Snow... I suppose we need to prep for it!


One needs to prepare for it here in St.John's, mobitek. It comes in late Nov. to early Dec. and will keep coming into April and May, and stay until late May until June. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We never did hit 6 today. Stuck at 4.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We never did hit 6 today. Stuck at 4.


I'm jealous we barely managed 2. Looks like one more day of this at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy, with some drizzle on the way.


----------



## rgray

A damp and cloudy 9 @ 0715hrs. going to a "high" of 13.....


----------



## Carter

Rain


----------



## SINC

-5 here, -1 in the city and headed to only 8 today, but the rest of the week will bring snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and still a bit of light drizzle. No sun in our forecast for this week .............. but at least no snow is forecast either. I am not mentally prepared for snow just yet. Maybe as we get closer to Christmas I might be more in the mood. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

At least this will silence those who were complaining that they could not water their lawns. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've struggled to get to 5. Sunny but a very cold northerly breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C and fog is replacing the drizzle. No sun in sight until next week.


----------



## MacDoc

8 but great sunshine :clap:

Heading to 16 and...... rain.


----------



## rgray




----------



## SINC

About the same here.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of sun poking through the clouds. Nice to see the sun again. If things dry out, I shall have to mow the lawn. Some leaves are just now starting to turn colors that mark the true onset of Fall. Nice.


----------



## Znook

10C/84% at 11:55PM. Wind non-existent. A low of 4 for tonight, and a high of 14 for tomorrow with sun and partial cloud. 13s forecast for Thu, Fri and Sat with overcast skies and drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like our weather, Znook, just not as cool overnight. Currently 13C and foggy at 831PM.


----------



## macdoodle

Well all I can say is that it is 'blowin' a gale' down here in southern AB. it's 7C so a bit chilly , we had snow a couple of days ago, I think it is still just hangin' 'round the corner.... 
we had such a lousy summer I hoped it( the snow) would arrive late this year... 
But they say, bad summer bad winter... !
watch for the rings around the moon... it will always tell of tomorrows weather... (there was actually a red ring the night before the snow.... I kept blinking to be sure I was seeing things correctly....


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Well all I can say is that it is 'blowin' a gale' down here in southern AB. it's 7C so a bit chilly , we had snow a couple of days ago, I think it is still just hangin' 'round the corner....
> we had such a lousy summer I hoped it( the snow) would arrive late this year...
> But they say, bad summer bad winter... !
> watch for the rings around the moon... it will always tell of tomorrows weather... (there was actually a red ring the night before the snow.... I kept blinking to be sure I was seeing things correctly....


Yep tomorrow it's back to winter. Todays minor one day respite was nice


----------



## SINC

Only 2 this morning, but with a forecast high of 1 that's it for today.


----------



## SINC

Well, we did it. We just droped to +1, our high for the day.


----------



## rgray

Another wet one...


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy this morning here in St.John's. A quiet day with no wind or rain.


----------



## MacDoc

10 and blowing rain - nassssty.


----------



## eMacMan

About 6 inches of wet and heavy White Death overnight. Leaves are still on many of the trees so this could be a branch breaker. Truly "Almost Winter" here in SW-AB.

Hopefully there will be the global warming alarmists will all be standing under the heavier ones at the time of collapse.beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

At this moment we are down to -1 C but there is no wind (amazing!) and it is overcast and damp....
time for another hot tea before I head out to walk the dogs.!

( I read once if you had an overweight dog you weren't getting enough exercise... LOL! I will wear some rainproof gear for sure...)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C this afternoon. A nice day.


----------



## SINC

Still 1 approaching noon, I guess that is it for today.


----------



## macdoodle

We are now at 2 so that is our balmy weather for now!


----------



## macdoodle

It's hail right now, small, but round, not flakes! what is going on?? 
Anyone else having hail in AB?


----------



## KC4

(sigggh) The big giant flakes of snow are here....again this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and a beautiful sunset.


----------



## macdoodle

thanks Dr G! How well I know those incredible ocean framed sunsets!! 
I do envy you your day....

for me, the sun is now out in the SW and the snow/slush is still falling... it is most peculiar.The SE is still dark..
I am assuming it is all going to Saskatchewan... my friends there will not be happy!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> thanks Dr G! How well I know those incredible ocean framed sunsets!!
> I do envy you your day....
> 
> for me, the sun is now out in the SW and the snow/slush is still falling... it is most peculiar.The SE is still dark..
> I am assuming it is all going to Saskatchewan... my friends there will not be happy!!!



macdoodle, my wife was born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton. When she moved here she was amazed at the ruggedness of the coastline here just outside of St. John's, and the amazing ocean views. Of course, in the winter and spring, she misses the sunshine of AB ............... and would rather have dry -30C temps of AB than our damp -2C temps here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We did make it up to +3 today, but I'm not liking the rest of the week much:


----------



## macdoodle

Well DrG I have to agree with her, but still I long to see the ocean (the pacific doesn't do the same 'stuff' the Atlantic does, but it will do in a; pinch!)  
the humidity of the coast(s) makes the winter seem more cold... the problem with high 'n dry is half the time you are not aware you are freezing part(s) of you ... not right away that is! 
At least in the east you KNOW you are cold!! 
There are blessings and compensations no matter where you live, may as well love 'em if you can't change 'em!

Up to 4 and now back down to 2 and a splash of winter in the meantime.... teaser I like to call it!! 
Getting you ready for the 'real winter' LOL!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well DrG I have to agree with her, but still I long to see the ocean (the pacific doesn't do the same 'stuff' the Atlantic does, but it will do in a; pinch!)
> the humidity of the coast(s) makes the winter seem more cold... the problem with high 'n dry is half the time you are not aware you are freezing part(s) of you ... not right away that is!
> At least in the east you KNOW you are cold!!
> There are blessings and compensations no matter where you live, may as well love 'em if you can't change 'em!
> 
> Up to 4 and now back down to 2 and a splash of winter in the meantime.... teaser I like to call it!!
> Getting you ready for the 'real winter' LOL!!



I like the ice bergs in the Spring, the fog year-round ............ but I hate the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night with 10C temps, and I was out stargazing. I always like the constellations of the Fall sky.


----------



## macdoodle

you are making me homesick! I do agree, if it wasn't for, not the snow exactly, but so darn much of it, I would seriously consider the move.... but my poor old arms don't shovel the way they used to!! 
I wish more 'westerners' could see the beauty of the east coast ... I am grateful I have been so privileged to live in all but 2 provinces.... they all have their beauty, but the heart does have it's home... eventually i think it longs to return.... no matter where ... 

Well we are now down to 0 and the humidity is 86% so there is some rain or snow on the way!!


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, yet another cold and wet day as we've reached our high of -2 where we will stay all day long.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -6 right now and expected to go to +4 around noon then back down to 0 around supper time.....
Guess it's time to dig out the long johns and winter boots!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 9C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The first snow of the year has now begun to fall. Yuk!


----------



## macdoodle

I hope it is not heading south!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I hope it is not heading south!!


Pouring rain this afternoon here in St.John's. By the end of the day, had the rain fallen as snow, we would be shoveling about 25cm of wet snow. So, hopefully it is not headed south OR east.


----------



## EvanPitts

Warm and sunny this morning, but it looks like it is clouding over...


----------



## Dr.G.

EvanPitts said:


> Warm and sunny this morning, but it looks like it is clouding over...


EP, what is that saying -- "The sun forever shines over the Hamilton Empire"? Kudos on your good weather. :clap:


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
Next to the rain - we have had incredibly clear skies this summer. It is unprecidented, and almost every day that it isn't pouring, one can see right across the lake. Of course, unemployment is rampant and not many places are open for business, which is perhaps the downside of fresh, clean air and clear skies...


----------



## macdoodle

Well we are up to 4C and right on time... they did say noon!

the sun is out for awhile then a cloud drifts over... but fairly nice after yesterday! 
there is a snow in the foothills and there was a lot of snow in the pass.... (Crowsnest pass heading to BC)
I don't think they got the same storm in Calgary ... not sure Sync??


----------



## SINC

The snow has stopped but the north wind is blowing and the temperature has dropped to -5, and will continue to fall overnight to -13.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Well we are up to 4C and right on time... they did say noon!
> 
> the sun is out for awhile then a cloud drifts over... but fairly nice after yesterday!
> there is a snow in the foothills and there was a lot of snow in the pass.... (Crowsnest pass heading to BC)
> I don't think they got the same storm in Calgary ... not sure Sync??


Nope the snow on the mountains and in the pass is yesterdays leftovers. Today it's just cold sunshine 2°C.


----------



## macdoodle

Well I am glad to report that it is 5C right now and the sun is very cheerful!! 
the snow in the hills is pretty much gone! (down this end anyway....)


----------



## MacDoc

Nice surprise 17!!!! got all bundled to ride to the doctor appointment and came home in shorts and shirtsleeves...- too bad the sun is gone now....was really nice there for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C and still raining here in St.John's as we approach 6PM. Our water shortage is now officially over, and we are once again allowed to water our lawns .............. which have gotten over two inches of rain just this week.


----------



## macdoodle

Well guess what happens when you aren't paying attention!
-3 and blowing snow all over the place ... nice and sunny a few short hours ago!!
think it is here for awhile.... says 'scattered flurries' all night ... looking mighty concentrated to me!! 
just came in, it is brrrrr weather out there!!

glad you can now water your lawn Dr G .... feels like mid winter here and looks it too!


----------



## eMacMan

Snow has decided to make a comeback.tptptptp Way too soon to be trying to develop those shovel calluses.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> glad you can now water your lawn Dr G .... feels like mid winter here and looks it too!



True, but we have had over an inch of rain today, and it is predicted that another one to two inches will fall by this time tomorrow. Flooding is not an issue around my house, but I feel that some basements might get flooded over the weekend. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

I do hope the threat of floods remains just that and the rain holds off.... 
We have seen some terrible floods here in parts and it isn't pleasant for sure.

with a bit of luck it may not rain.... much...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I do hope the threat of floods remains just that and the rain holds off....
> We have seen some terrible floods here in parts and it isn't pleasant for sure.
> 
> with a bit of luck it may not rain.... much...


An inch or so of rain a day will not cause major flooding, even for a day or so. The last bad flooding was when we got 4 inches of rain in just over 6 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I do hope the threat of floods remains just that and the rain holds off....
> We have seen some terrible floods here in parts and it isn't pleasant for sure.
> 
> with a bit of luck it may not rain.... much...


This just in from Environment Canada.

St. John's and vicinity
10:04 PM NDT Thursday 08 October 2009
Rainfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

40 millimetres of rain has fallen over eastern portions of the Avalon Peninsula. An additional 10 - 20 millimetres of rain is expected tonight.

This is a warning that significant rainfall is occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.


----------



## macdoodle

hmmmm... not sounding too good.... if we had your rain and out present cold, it would be a skating rink out there...
Could be in some areas already.... ( more north)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> hmmmm... not sounding too good.... if we had your rain and out present cold, it would be a skating rink out there...
> Could be in some areas already.... ( more north)


An inch of rain is a foot of snow ............ so, by tomorrow morning, we would wake up to lots of snow.


----------



## macdoodle

If you are trying to remind me of those Atlantic winters, I haven't forgotten! LOL!! 

I am guessing this was one of the 'milder' storms that passed through???


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the major storms require bigger equipment to clear away the snow.


----------



## macdoodle

WOW! this is amazing.... was this from last year? 

I recall many years ago when I was working in Nfld. the Avalon Mall collapsed from the snow... i think I was in Cornerbrook at that time... it was hard to believe... these photos are a testament to the endurance of those who live 'on the Rock'


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -9 with a high today of only -1. A full 10 degrees below normal for the period.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the rain has finally stopped. It kept pounding into the side of the house, waking me up. We got over 2 inches of rain from yesterday morning to this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> WOW! this is amazing.... was this from last year?
> 
> I recall many years ago when I was working in Nfld. the Avalon Mall collapsed from the snow... i think I was in Cornerbrook at that time... it was hard to believe... these photos are a testament to the endurance of those who live 'on the Rock'


No, that was from the winter of 2001/01 when St.John's set a record for snowfall in a major Canadian city -- 21 feet from mid-Nov.2000 until early June, 2001. We still had a bit of snow around on Canada Day, 2001.

The storm that brought down the roof on the Avalon Mall was a couple of years after when we "only" received 19 feet of snow.

Corner Brook gets a lot of snow, but not as wet and heavy as the snow we get here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -10 here with a high of only -1 today. Norms for this time of year are +12.

Global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling once again. No sun in sight until sometime next week .......... we hope.


----------



## eMacMan

-13°C at the moment. Snow has stopped at about 3" however this time it was much drier and no branches are threatened. Today is still supposed to be quite cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -13°C at the moment. Snow has stopped at about 3" however this time it was much drier and no branches are threatened. Today is still supposed to be quite cool.


Wet snow for us, even 3" would be a disaster since the trees still have most of their leaves which are just now starting to change colors.


----------



## SINC

Still at -10. Yesterday we lost all the leaves on the trees on our street with the high wind. The pavement was an inch deep with them. Oddly enough, all that fell were still dark green in colour. The yellowed leaves had fallen the week before.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -13 and thank goodness the wind is almost non existent... supposed to go up to -9 burrr, still green leaves on the trees.


----------



## eMacMan

Strangely here in ABs wind capital the green leaves are hanging in. After last nights freeze I am sure our leaves will litter Lethbridge and Medicine Hat once the winds return.beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, and one thing is certain, it will return!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C ............ light drizzle ............... on and on and on it goes. At least we don't have to shovel the rain/drizzle and fog.


----------



## macdoodle

Have made it up to a 'balmy' -7 and now that night is approaching..... back down again... yes Dr G you don't have to shovel the rain (one thing I did love about the west coast winters!)

this has been a strange fall indeed, a friend was saying just this morning, 'we haven't had indian summer yet' I told her it was still a possibility.... hopefully that wasn't an untruth!!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and the light drizzle continues.


----------



## macdoodle

- 9 and no moon ... really very dark out, and it is unusual for it to get really dark out here.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> ...
> 
> this has been a strange fall indeed, a friend was saying just this morning, 'we haven't had indian summer yet' I told her it was still a possibility.... hopefully that wasn't an untruth!!


As long as you didn't mention a year you should be OK.


----------



## macdoodle

Too funny!! and no I didn't mention a year!!


----------



## SINC

-8 and headed to a high of -1 again today with snow showers. Yesterday's wind chill was brutal and I hope we don't get a repeat today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light drizzle and fog to greet us this morning.


----------



## bundy

13 degrees and sunny today


----------



## pcronin

weather is great today... if you're a duck


----------



## macdoodle

well it's overcast and -9 no wind... yet!


----------



## Znook

13C/86% and 0 wind. Rain expected for tomorrow with a high of just 14. We'll see. 11:15PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy here in St.John's at just past 8PM. 10C with a bit of sun is forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

12 degrees and feels cooler due to the wind. Nice day - crisp autumn would describe it nicely.
Too chilly for cruising tho


----------



## eMacMan

SW-AB struggled to a high of -5°C low was -18°C. Gotta say that -5 feels a lot colder in early October than it does in January. Good news is that there was no snow today. 

Will build a roaring fire later tonight and enjoy popcorn and hot cocoa.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> SW-AB struggled to a high of -5°C low was -18°C. Gotta say that -5 feels a lot colder in early October than it does in January. Good news is that there was no snow today.
> 
> Will build a roaring fire later tonight and enjoy popcorn and hot cocoa.


Sounds like a good idea, eMacMan. Enjoy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Well we are at -6 right now, I have just come in from the field with the dogs, I had on a parka and very heavy shoes,warm socks, a hat and gloves, and let me tell you with the mild wind it feels like -15 it is a damp-ish day and I feel chilled to the bone after 1/2 hour or so..... seems only a week ago that we were in shirt-sleeves! (maybe 2) 
I am getting set to follow eMacMan's idea, perhaps with a coffee and a splash of Irish Cream....


----------



## Znook

No minus figures here in RRC, just a current 13C, 91% humidity and 0 wind on this rainy Sunday morning. A low of 4 is predicted for overnight, and a high of 19 predicted for Wednesday. As always we'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Currently -8 here and with very high humidity (for us) it is bone chilling cold and the outlook for the week is snow, snow and more snow. Waay too early for winter.


----------



## MacDoc

Skirting frost 1 degree with a high of 9 - nice sun tho.


----------



## macdoodle

Minus 9 overcast and some gentle snow.... doubt if it will stay....

wishing you all a great Thanksgiving, and hope you all find something to be thankful for.... (if not the weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C, cloudy and breezy. Some leaves are starting to blow off of the trees and swirl around the neighborhood.


----------



## SINC

Sigh . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sigh . . .


Time to get the fireplace going for a nice home fire.


----------



## macdoodle

Well here we are at - 13 and the coldest part of the night hasn't arrived!


----------



## SINC

Sigh


----------



## macdoodle

Well Sync, for some strange reason you are warmer than us, (for a day or so...) and that doesn't happen often.

We have -14 tomorrow AM and -3 then -5 at the end of the day!! 
-2 Tues., 5 WEd. 13 Thurs.17 Fri. and down to 7 next Sat!

We shall see.... it's darn cold tonight!


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Well Sync, for some strange reason you are warmer than us, (for a day or so...) and that doesn't happen often.
> 
> We have -14 tomorrow AM and -3 then -5 at the end of the day!!
> -2 Tues., 5 WEd. 13 Thurs.17 Fri. and down to 7 next Sat!
> 
> We shall see.... it's darn cold tonight!


To the west of you we are -18°C supposedly heading for an overnight low of -16°C.

Already did the fire bit, fireplace should still be warm tomorrow morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Flirting with frost - 1 degree at 2.40 am. Lots of turkey in tummy keeping me warm.


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning with a high today of only -3. Fully 12 degrees below normal for this time of year.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cold and grey today. 

Perfectly befitting of *what I consider* to be the first day of Autumn; Thanksgiving Day. Just as Boxing Day marks the first unofficial day of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C this morning in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Another record low here in SW-AB  -23°C you read that right -23°C in early October. Where is that wonderfully mild winter the GW types were promising. Good news is that I see nothing but blue skies as I look out the window so we might just reach the predicted high of -5°C

These should be Indian Summer days not Long Underwear daze.beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

blue skies, bright sun and -10..... way warmer than earlier this AM hope it keeps getting warmer!! 

The hope of indian summer is fast fading.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C at the moment. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Another record low here in SW-AB  -23°C you read that right -23°C in early October. Where is that wonderfully mild winter the GW types were promising. Good news is that I see nothing but blue skies as I look out the window so we might just reach the predicted high of -5°C
> 
> These should be Indian Summer days not Long Underwear daze.beejacon


-23C !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is there any windchill???????? Unreal.


----------



## macdoodle

- 10 still and feels like -15..... wind is just 11km/h but still it is bitter for this time of year....


----------



## MacDoc

> _Where is that wonderfully mild winter the GW types were promising. Good news is that I see nothing but blue skies as I look out the window so we might just reach the predicted high of -5°C_


No one promised anything for Alberta but if you knew anything you'd know you were in a dipole pattern with cold interior continents - you can commiserate with the Siberians.
This would be you.










6 degrees and feels colder in Misssissauga....


----------



## EvanPitts

Cold and very grey - and bundled up under a blanket while spending the day relaxing between chores...


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rainshower.


----------



## macdoodle

My weather report SAYS we are up to -9 but it feels like -16, assuming the wind is up a bit.... 

I don't think I will rush out right away ... maybe a hot turkey sandwich with dressing and gravy will fix me up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clear skies. The stars are out and it is feeling like a real Fall evening.


----------



## macdoodle

Sure wish we were in a fall mood, almost a prerequisite for winter, eases you into 'winter mode' 
it feels like we were dropped into winter like an object falling from the sky .... no warning!

There are still green leaves on my trees, frozen in time, and my mountain ash, (the only tree on my property that vaguely 
resembles the red of the maple (we don't have the magnificent tree colours in the fall out here  ) anyhow, my ash had begun to change and it too, is like a tableau, frozen, half done donning her fall dress..... none of the frozen leaves have fallen. I imagine it will happen when it warms up again.... 

Sounds as if you are having the 'perfect fall' Dr G !


----------



## SINC

Yeah that Global warming is here too:


----------



## Dr.G.

5.5C at just past 11PM here in St.John's. Was out a bit earlier watching Saturn in my friend's telescope. Cool.


----------



## macdoodle

Heard on the weather channel that there are some stiff winds headed your way Dr G! like 100+ in some areas....
Better get that telescope in tonight, of course if the wind changes it might just blow away across the ocean... With any luck!

they also have the lowest temp. for tonight here at -6 and it is -9 right now!!


----------



## SINC

-7 with a high of -1 again today. Sigh.

Is that a glimmer of hope I see for Saturday?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Heard on the weather channel that there are some stiff winds headed your way Dr G! like 100+ in some areas....
> Better get that telescope in tonight, of course if the wind changes it might just blow away across the ocean... With any luck!
> 
> they also have the lowest temp. for tonight here at -6 and it is -9 right now!!



I just heard this as well. Winds of up to 120km/h and 1-2 inches of rain in the morning. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 3C but with a nice sunrise, and it should get up to 10C with sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

any signs of the wind?

sitting at -9 according to the temp a few miles from me, but my outdoor thermometer says -5 in this area....

hope it goes up for the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> any signs of the wind?
> 
> sitting at -9 according to the temp a few miles from me, but my outdoor thermometer says -5 in this area....
> 
> hope it goes up for the day!



No wind yet .............. just 10C and sunshine. Still, the warning is in effect.


Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
10:48 AM NDT Tuesday 13 October 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong northerly winds gusting to 110 km/h will develop on Wednesday.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A developing low pressure system near Cape Cod will rapidly deepen as it tracks northeastward to pass just east of the Avalon Peninsula late Wednesday afternoon. Strong northerly winds with gusts up to 110 km/h are forecast to develop as the low passes late in the day Wednesday.

In addition, heavy rain is expected to develop over Eastern Newfoundland on Wednesday. Rainfall amounts of 30 to 40 millimeters can be expected. The public is advised to monitor future forecasts as rainfall warnings may be required.


----------



## macdoodle

It doesn't sound too good for you right now, button down the hatches just in case! I hope it turns and you don't get the 'prediction' you will have to 'hang onto your hat!' 

keep us posted, if we loose you we will assume a power outage.... unless you have a generator for these emergencies?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It doesn't sound too good for you right now, button down the hatches just in case! I hope it turns and you don't get the 'prediction' you will have to 'hang onto your hat!'
> 
> keep us posted, if we loose you we will assume a power outage.... unless you have a generator for these emergencies?


No generator here, macdoodle.  All the trees still have most of their leaves, which will make for a dangerous situation. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

well all we can do is pray the 'weather gods' are off track and 'it' won't happen...

Up to -8 now but no wind, well not much anyway.....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> well all we can do is pray the 'weather gods' are off track and 'it' won't happen...
> 
> Up to -8 now but no wind, well not much anyway.....


Good idea, macdoodle. I shall ask the weather gods to send you folks some warmer weather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Hopefully one of us will have answered prayers.... will let you know!!!


----------



## Znook

It's currently 12C and 85% humidity, and still, after what must be the 5th day now, no wind whatsoever. Can't ever remember it being like that at this time of year to be honest, really strange. Anyway a low of 9 for tonight due to the cloudcover, and a high of 16 expected for tomorrow. We'll see. Hope you guys over there don't suffer too much if those high winds appear. 8:50PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The forecast has now been increased for wind gusts up to 140 km/h with rainfall amounts up to 50mm. I don't fear the two inches of rain, but the strong winds could bring down tree limbs since they still have most of their leaves. We shall see.


----------



## EvanPitts

It's pretty cool here in The Hammer, and is mostly cloudy but the sun is poking out now and again. It feels like the end of November. Oh, and the furnace has just come on...


----------



## macdoodle

glad to hear your furnace has just come on mine has been running for a week or so already!

we are at -7 now had a bit of snow, nothing much. 
don't like those predictions Dr G gale winds are not good news... especially with the leaves still on the trees, makes for more danger of torn up trees and flying branches.... 

still keeping fingers crossed for you, (if it even works anymore!)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> glad to hear your furnace has just come on mine has been running for a week or so already!
> 
> we are at -7 now had a bit of snow, nothing much.
> don't like those predictions Dr G gale winds are not good news... especially with the leaves still on the trees, makes for more danger of torn up trees and flying branches....
> 
> still keeping fingers crossed for you, (if it even works anymore!)


Thanks, macdoodle. I just put my car in the driveway away from the tree in my front yard. My concern are the big maple trees in the back yard with the power lines running through the various branches. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our furnace has been running off and on since the middle of August. We are forecast for 5 to 10 cm of heavy wet snow tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, power-lines, trees and big winds are definitely NOT compatible.... 

Wishing you only the best, you, /wife and your puppies!!

Do you go to the basement in a bad wind??


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our furnace has been running off and on since the middle of August. We are forecast for 5 to 10 cm of heavy wet snow tonight and tomorrow morning.


:-( I feel for you, Sinc, since that sort of snow is a pain to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:21 AM NDT Wednesday 14 October 2009
Rainfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Rainfall amounts of 50 to 60 millimetres are expected today.

This is a warning that significant rainfall is expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A low pressure system south of Sable Island will rapidly deepen as it tracks northeastward to pass just east of the Avalon Peninsula this afternoon. Strong northwesterly winds gusting to 110 km/h with coastal gusts to 140 km/h are forecast to develop as the low passes.


----------



## SINC

Same old, same old again today. -5 with a high of -3 and more snow.


----------



## rgray

-2 last night! Mainly sunny today, so they say, with a high (high??) of 6. I think that is the lowest high this fall so far.....


----------



## MacDoc

The goose egg has arrived..back to bed for me.


----------



## eMacMan

SW-AB

Back up to single digit negative temps. But three inches of dry heavy snow last night. Way too early to have to shovel but the "shnook" carrot continues to stay about 3 days away exactly where it's been for the past week and a half.

At least the dry stuff doen't stick to those ugly black leaves so at the moment not too much danger of broken branches.

As I said earlier a long ugly winter is extremely likely despite the GW types unshakeable belief that it will be mild.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting here at -6 no wind and snow covering the ground, boots gloves and hat this AM! Snow is still falling, but it is dry and easy to remove, not like the 'eastern snow' which is heavy and wet and sticks to all and sundry!! 

Still a chance of a 'big blow' coming your way Dr G, according to the weather channel, and lots of rain... bad as that is, you won't have to shovel it!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sitting here at -6 no wind and snow covering the ground, boots gloves and hat this AM! Snow is still falling, but it is dry and easy to remove, not like the 'eastern snow' which is heavy and wet and sticks to all and sundry!!
> 
> Still a chance of a 'big blow' coming your way Dr G, according to the weather channel, and lots of rain... bad as that is, you won't have to shovel it!


Very true, macdoodle. 70+km/h winds are starting to blow about the heavy rain. By this evening, the winds will be gusting ove 140km/h and the rain will be heavier. 9C with a bit of sun is forecast for tomorrow, so all we have to due is ride out this non-hurricane nor'easter for today. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Hope all the 'hatches are battened down' sounds like a rough night.... 
Good luck!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hope all the 'hatches are battened down' sounds like a rough night....
> Good luck!


We are told that this is going to be worse than Hurricane Bill. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

yikes! I sure hope not.....! 

Take care, mon ami !!


----------



## Dr.G.

I woke up about 4AM to realize that I did not hear the wind pounding the house. It is currently sunny, 4C and with only wind gusts of 48km/h. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning on the way to a balmy +1 with more snow again today.


----------



## eMacMan

Overnight rain but SW-AB is back into + territory complete with sunshine. Predicted high today is an eyelash short of double digits though still much below normal.


----------



## macdoodle

Minus 5 right now but expected to hit 11 this (late 3pm) afternoon .... still tie to hope, it was -12 this Am at 7

Looks like you might have dodged a weather bullet Dr G, but I understand there is another one in the vicinity... is this correct? It may blow away too!!


----------



## MacDoc

Barely above freezing +1 - time to retire the hammock


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to +7 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 7C this morning. However, more wind and rain is forecast for this evening. Still, it is "only" going to be an inch of rain blown about by 100km/h winds, so that is less than Wednesday. We shall see.


----------



## Edagger

+2, cloudy chance of rain. Typical fall weather. Just hope that the weekend will offer something a little more promising.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -3 heading for 12..... 

my neighbours are leaving for Arizona this afternoon or tomorrow morning .... <sigh>


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C at just past 2PM here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Supposed to be as normal as it gets here in SW-AB. That is windy high of around 15°C and what is supposed to be chinook cloudiness but looks more like the snow storm didn't quite make it over the divide.


----------



## macdoodle

well so far we are on the rise.... 9C and hoping it will get warmer.... supposed to 

Any wind yet DrG?


----------



## SINC

We've reached our forecast high of 7, but the wind has come up and it is cool indeed. Nowhere near the 20 forecast by Environment Canada just a few short days ago. They never get anything right. The two other weather services I use were both correct, back then when EC was wrong and now.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> well so far we are on the rise.... 9C and hoping it will get warmer.... supposed to
> 
> Any wind yet DrG?


This was posted by Environment Canada. They initially had us for an inch of rain and 100km/h winds. Guess they don't want to be caught wrong again, since they were off with our 2 inches of snow yesterday, and the wind gusts up over 150km/h. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
3:59 PM NDT Friday 16 October 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.

Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details and continue to monitor the situation through your local radio and television stations or Weatheradio.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada. 

A wind warning is in effect for coastal areas. Strong easterly winds will develop ahead of this system, with coastal gusts near 100 km/h expected to spread over southern and eastern sections of the island overnight into early Saturday. Strong northerly winds will follow behind the low later on Saturday with coastal gusts near 90 km/h over the same areas.

A snowfall warning is in effect for the most parts of the island. Precipitation spreading northward in advance of the low is expected to reach the south coast early this evening and will spread into remaining areas later in the night. Over coastal areas the precipitation will fall mainly as rain, while locations well inland are expected to be cold enough to receive predominately snow. The snow will likely be wet and heavy, with total accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres expected before eventually changing to rain or drizzle.


----------



## macdoodle

bundle up Dr G.... and tie your shoelaces to the floor .... I herd they were expecting 140 km/h winds, maybe only in gusts, but that can cause damage for sure... 

it is 9c right now and the wind has died down, chinook ridge earlier, but they say it will be gone by tomorrow and the cold will move in again....  'they' have been wrong before, and in all our cases I hope they are wrong again....!!) 

Take care!!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with pouring rain ................... strong winds of 110+km/h due by early morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

+2 and cloudy this morning on the way to a high of only 9 today.


----------



## Znook

7C, 80% humidity and still no wind. Okay there was a very very slight breeze yesterday but it didn't last. High today of 13, with completely clear skies. Yeh, right, as it's completely overcast and looks like rain. We'll see. For overnight it's a predicted low of 4. 9:00AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> 7C, 80% humidity and still no wind. Okay there was a very very slight breeze yesterday but it didn't last. High today of 13, with completely clear skies. Yeh, right, as it's completely overcast and looks like rain. We'll see. For overnight it's a predicted low of 4. 9:00AM.


Morning, Znook. On this side of "the pond" we have 8C temps, a light horizontal rainfall driven by very strong winds.  Still, your day sounds good. How is Life treating you these days, my friend.

St. John's and vicinity
8:44 AM NDT Saturday 17 October 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Coastal wind gusts between 100 and 120 km/h are expected to continue this morning along the south and east coast. Winds will shift to northerly 80 to 110 km/h over northeastern areas later today.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.
XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind warning for St.John's has now ended, with our winds down to 60+km/h. Leaves are everywhere, but most trees still have at least half of their leaves.


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds like you have dodged another 'weather bullet' DrG.....

We are sitting at 20C right now and no wind .... a bit would be nice as it would dry things up from our snow.... 
like the mud-puddles the dogs love to run into!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like you have dodged another 'weather bullet' DrG.....
> 
> We are sitting at 20C right now and no wind .... a bit would be nice as it would dry things up from our snow....
> like the mud-puddles the dogs love to run into!!


Not really, macdoodle. Some people are still without power from the last windstorm. That storm, along with this storm, brought down hundreds of trees and over 100 power lines in St.John's alone. We are now in for a calmer and colder week. Such is Life. 

You folks in AB have earned some sunshine and warmer temps. Paix, mon ami.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that... I was of the impression that it didn't do much damage...

This doesn't sound nice at all... hopefully the cold will keep it calm..... tho not too much cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that... I was of the impression that it didn't do much damage...
> 
> This doesn't sound nice at all... hopefully the cold will keep it calm..... tho not too much cold!


The problem was that gust of over 150km/h and the few minutes of sustained winds of 130km/h. Combine that with trees full of green leaves and that is a recipe for disaster. Luckily, no one was hurt and only a few houses experienced major damage when big trees fell on top of them in the night.


----------



## SINC

3 here this morning, 6 in the city with a high of 8 and rain in the forecast daily through Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with some fog that is trying to burn away by the morning sun. A quiet Sunday, with little wind, which is a blessing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look ................ up in the sky ........................... it's ............ it's ................ the sun and some blue sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No rain .....................


----------



## MacDoc

Bday sun for me too....tho very chilly

_Cherries in the sun....happy birds.....happy David_


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, MacDoc. Have a great day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and a bit of sunshine. Must go and start to rake up the leaves the two windstorms of this past week have torn off of the trees.


----------



## eMacMan

Most of our leaves went from green to black after that -23°C night. They are stubbornly hanging on despite a couple of windy days.tptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

It's 8c right now, little wind, and like the rest of you, the rake awaits.... (something like for whom the bell tolls, it toll for thee) 'cept its a rake and a giant orange bag!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with little wind here as well. However, my raking is done for the day. I don't bother bagging the leaves, since they will be used as compost and mulch.


----------



## macdoodle

I bag them to take to the 'community compost' when I have too many for my little heap in the corner....


----------



## SINC

I run the lawn mower over them and mulch them. No raking. They disappear into the lawn over the winter. Natural fertilizer.


----------



## macdoodle

Hmmmm .. I do like that option, never thought of it! 
Thanks for the thought Sinc!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, just don't use the bag on the mower and go over them a few times to mulch them very fine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I run the lawn mower over them and mulch them. No raking. They disappear into the lawn over the winter. Natural fertilizer.


This is what I do with most of my leaves. They make great compost and leaf mulch.


----------



## SINC

2 here, 4 in the city and a high of only 7. The week ahead is just plain depressing for weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy here in St. John's this morning, with just a bit of a breeze.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 2 this morning, but it is overcast ... last night the skies were clear and the stars wonderful.

Expecting a warm up later, but not by much....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sitting at 2 this morning, but it is overcast ... last night the skies were clear and the stars wonderful.
> 
> Expecting a warm up later, but not by much....


Still, hoping you folks get no more snow, macdoodle. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## EvanPitts

It was cold this morning, with heavy frost on the car - but now it is sunny and almost seasonable temperatures in the low teens...


----------



## Dr.G.

EvanPitts said:


> It was cold this morning, with heavy frost on the car - but now it is sunny and almost seasonable temperatures in the low teens...


Kudos, EP. See, The Hammer gets great weather at times. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## EvanPitts

In the old days, before we had Global Warming, we used to have hard core summers - crazy heat, crazy humidity, crazy smog. So it was nice to be without the smog (though it sucked for so many to be out of work because everything is closed down) - but we barely had any warm days, let alone heat, and only two days that were almost humid.

Even though we had a break in the weather, it is still below the usual - and it is more like mid-November than mid-October.

I think we are in for another bad winter followed by a late spring, by the rate things are going so far...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think we are in for another bad winter followed by a late spring, by the rate things are going so far... " EP, that is the same forecast for St.John's. We are being warned that we might be in for another winter like the one in 2000-01 when we got 21 feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh 17 tomorrow - definitely a late October ride...13 just now.


----------



## macdoodle

5C right now, damp and chilly however.... still overcast


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and actually getting a bit warmer as the fog rolls in.


----------



## SINC

7 here as well, our high for the day. Sadly tomorrow will only be a high of 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and cloudy this morning. The start of a bland day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

2 and headed for only 6 today with more showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 7C with a bit of blue sky and a touch of sunshine. Not much, but every little bit helps.


----------



## MacDoc

11 heading to 18 :clap::clap:


----------



## macdoodle

2 heading to 3 with rain (which it is doing now) and snow....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 2 heading to 3 with rain (which it is doing now) and snow....


Yuk. Hopefully, you are able to remain indoors, macdoodle. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and gaining steam for a nice day - sunny too.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and the fog and drizzle have returned here.


----------



## EvanPitts

It is quite mild today, it's all about seasonable temperatures, rather than the mini-winter we had last week...


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light drizzle this morning. No sun in sight until next week. We shall see.


----------



## sharonmac09

No sun! It has been either raining or cloudy for most days here for the past couple of weeks. I'm starting to wish for colder temps so that we would at least see the sun and blue skies. sigh...


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> No sun! It has been either raining or cloudy for most days here for the past couple of weeks. I'm starting to wish for colder temps so that we would at least see the sun and blue skies. sigh...


I hear you, Sharonmac. Still, I don't look for the colder temps because that could bring snow.


----------



## SINC

-5 with a high of 8 and high winds with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a misty drizzle. A quiet day here in St. John's at noon.


----------



## macdoodle

2C right now and then up to 12 ... the sun is out (finally) and it is windless, it's a beautiful day!!


----------



## SINC

4 and threatening rain. Combine that with a darn cold wind and it is not pleasant to be outdoors.


----------



## macdoodle

down at this end Sinc, it is 11c mild to low wind, but I can see the trees threatening to give it a go tonight! 

I expect the cold will make it's way down here, hopefully it will warm up a bit on it's way!!


----------



## overkill

Showers on and off right now and rain all the way into the weekend.

Friend's wedding on saturday which may be a wet one!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and foggy, with no wind to speak of ........... so it is a quiet night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

2 here, 4 in the city and a high of only 8 with rain. It's been raining all week and the forecast calls for more rain, then snow over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and cloudy this morning. A very bland day here in St. John's.


----------



## macdoodle

bright and sunny here and 4c but heading up to 11 today, no wind and that is a bonus!
Heading for a walk! 

Listening to Rita MacNeil's song.... 'She's Called Nova Scotia' it is a beautiful song if you haven't heard it, the words are beautiful. makes me lonesome..... :-(

Deep breath, off into the sunshine!!


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at 2 in the rain.


----------



## rgray

14 and grey. damp as hell but not raining right now. awaiting the septic tank sucker guy - no doubt (the way my luck runs) it will be pissing down rain whence he gets here.... such is life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 6C with the fog and drizzle hanging around for the rest of the day.


----------



## SINC

-3 this morning with a high of only 7. Showers with sunny periods today.


----------



## Znook

Currently 13C with showers. Temperature is expected to drop to 11 overnight, and a high of 18 is predicted for tomorrow along with some heavy showers. As always we'll see.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 6C and it is still dark out,but it is supposed to be partly cloudy with 11 tomorrow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy this afternoon here in St.John's. A rather blah day. Still, no snow ...................... yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with cold wet rain.  Of course, outside of St.John's they are experiencing wet snow flurries.


----------



## macdoodle

It is 5:17 pm here and we are at 11C ! Can't believe it.... but it is overcast, no wind, and getting dark early, probably due to the overcast skies... it will cool down later for sure.

Hope you don't get too many 'flurries' Dr.G., not for a few months yet!


----------



## SINC

A cool, calm and humid 9 here, but a very dull looking week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a chance of flurries.


----------



## macdoodle

It's heading down to 8C tonight and showers later and all weekend....


----------



## eMacMan

SW-AB

Already down to 5°C with a north wind making it feel a lot colder. Low tonight is supposedly 3° but skies have cleared so I expect it may be closer to -5. Seems like more of the same coming down.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C but the rain has stoppped. No snow tonight.


----------



## SINC

+2 this morning on the way to only 6 with rain today and then it gets worse with snow in the forecast for the following five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and a chilly wind blowing the leaves about this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a bit of sun .............. and snow flurries????


----------



## SINC

3 here too with showers and a brutally cold northwest wind at 60 - 70 kph.


----------



## macdoodle

Afternoon  
well it is 6 here and the rain from this morning has become fine snow, starting to stick a bit now....
you know how it goes, Big snow... little snow, Little snow... big snow...
I am hoping the temp rises enough to turn it back to rain, I really don't feel like shoveling tomorrow!


----------



## MacDoc

11 and fallish - mixed wet /sun/


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos on the double digit temps, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

up to zero, and most of the snow has dissolved, still overcast, but not snowing (at this moment) dampish though.

at least some of you have sun, and that is nice!! (I like crispy sunny days!)


----------



## SINC

4:00 and we've bested our high of 6 by a degree at 7. Windy tho'.


----------



## macdoodle

Funny what a couple of hours distance, (Well 5 at least)  can do to the weather... I read my forecast wrong it is 0 tonight, right now 3C no wind, no snow, no sun!


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 3C with a slight chance of flurries. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2 on the way to 6 today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and cloudy. A quiet Sunday morning here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

-5 beautiful sunrise this morning, going to 7 some sun....


----------



## SINC

The sun has struggled into the sky here too this morning, but still -2.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and still cloudy. No sun in sight here, but it is going up to 11C by this time tomorrow with a bit of sun. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-2 now and the sun is out, so it won't be long before it warms up some.... no wind !


----------



## SINC

Two solid hours of sunshine and we've jumped from -2 to -1. Such a day!


----------



## macdoodle

We are also on the sunny side, bright and shining.... sitting at 1 now, can only get better.... ahhh...


----------



## Dr.G.

3C but it is starting to rain a bit.


----------



## SINC

Noon and we've jumped to +4. YES!


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely fall day 113 and sunny - feels warmer....nice week coming. :clap:


----------



## EvanPitts

MacDoc said:


> Lovely fall day 113 and sunny - feels warmer....nice week coming. :clap:


Man, that's hot - you must be in Libya or something....

It's been a pretty nice day here, with sun, and blue skies - the way mid October is supposed to be. It sure beats the winter conditions we were having a week and a half ago.


----------



## macdoodle

10C and gentle breezes, sunny and just perfect!!


----------



## SINC

We too made it to 10 today. Woot!


----------



## macdoodle

Glad you are getting some of the 'heat' Sinc!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and still cloudy, but at least the rain stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already up to 8C and going up to 11C overnight. Strange.


----------



## SINC

Not a bad day, but I don't like the rest of this week:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a bad day, but I don't like the rest of this week:


Yuk. I thought that our temps were going to be low. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

looking pretty sad here too, but not as bad as Edmonton....


----------



## rgray

-2 and still dark at 0659 eastern time... first morning of the fall with an actual layer of frost...


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a nice sunrise this morning.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and 2 in the city and a depressing week ahead according to the forecast.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 7C and glimmers of light among the clouds, kind of overcast, bit of wind, so not too bad ...


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with sunshine and blue skies here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we've hit 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and I am finally able to open up the windows once again.


----------



## macdoodle

just in from out.... Brrrrr it may say 10 on my outdoor thermometer, but let me tell you, I think it has frostbite and is frozen there, the north west wind is not playing fair, out in the fields it feels like -10 I am glad for my hot tea!

Glad you can open your windows Dr G they will be closed long enough once winter begins to rattle the frames 

Sinc, do you have a strong wind up your way?


----------



## Dr.G.

"Glad you can open your windows Dr G they will be closed long enough once winter begins to rattle the frames." Sad, but all too true, macdoodle. For now, the leaves are seriously starting to come off of the trees and I have been out raking them for compost.


----------



## macdoodle

Right now with the strong winds blowing the leaves are stubbornly hanging on I can't believe it! 
I would have thought they were so dry the least puff of wind would send them aloft.... hope they go before the 'real snow arrives or there will be a lot of broken branches .... 

have a great day in the warmth of the sun!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Right now with the strong winds blowing the leaves are stubbornly hanging on I can't believe it!
> I would have thought they were so dry the least puff of wind would send them aloft.... hope they go before the 'real snow arrives or there will be a lot of broken branches ....
> 
> have a great day in the warmth of the sun!!


We have about 30% of our leaves still on the trees, and a multi-colored carpet of leaves on the ground. I rake some for the compost bin and will move over the rest for some depth for the hole the doxies have dug over the summer. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

So here in SW-AB it is officially "Old Farts Winter". That is at 3°C with the snow starting to fall, it is just miserable enough to send anyone with half a brain and too much money fleeing to Arizona.

Sadly I am disqualified from joining the rush on both conditions.


----------



## macdoodle

Haven't seen any snow today, just grey skies most of the afternoon and 'chilly' but the wind has died down.

it is 7 right now....


----------



## Isyla

Overcast and cold...


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and a clear night for some stargazing.


----------



## SINC

We made it to 11, but I sure don't like the rest of the this week's forecast:


----------



## macdoodle

still 7C no wind, very quiet, cannot see the stars tonight...


----------



## SINC

Still 9 here, but no stars and no sun for the next week:


----------



## rgray

4 with cloud cover. Coyotes yowling all around the place. I love the sound - wild and free!


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> 4 with cloud cover. Coyotes yowling all around the place. I love the sound - wild and free!


4C with cloud cover here as well, rgray ................ but only the sound of my dachshunds snoring breaks the silence. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds more peaceful Dr.G I don't hear them tonight, but when the cattle are brought down for the winter they will be more noticeable , in the dead of winter they sometimes come into town, not far since it is on the edge of cattle ranches( 2 streets over....  occasionally they sneak in but mostly stay near the ranches, it's close enough you think they are on the doorstep, on a clear night ... wild and free for rgray ... downright creepy for me!!


----------



## rgray

0430 - 4 degrees and cloudy. coyotes are silent but the geese are honking as they pass overhead.


----------



## MacDoc

Flying silent coyotes?? funny place you live in....

9 and fallish.


----------



## SINC

+1 here this morning and 4 in the city. With a high of only 3 and deteriorating all week long to minus vales as daytime highs with snow every day.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it says 0 here, but the snow is on the ground, and coming out of the skies wet and sloppy, doubt if it will hang about much longer, might turn to rain, nope, got a snowfall warning on my weather widget, so we shall see....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but only 2C. Still, it is a nice afternoon to rake leaves.


----------



## macdoodle

Stopped snowing, but staying on the ground, temp up to 1 hopefully it will keep going up....

glad someone has some sun!


----------



## SINC

We've hit our high of 3 with light rain and the odd snowflake falling gently. No accumulations of the latter though.


----------



## EvanPitts

Grey and dreary, but no rain, and no cold...


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with some sun and blue skies still, but the clouds are rolling in.


----------



## macdoodle

Watery sun trying to make an entrance, but not too hopeful. 

sitting at almost 2


----------



## eMacMan

SW-AB 

Snow let up about noon partly melted away but it's baaaaack.tptptptp Wet and slushy too.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clouds drifting in front of the moon every few minutes.


----------



## macdoodle

down to 2 and chilly, really noticing the earlier evenings.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> down to 2 and chilly, really noticing the earlier evenings.


Same here as well, macdoodle. We really feel it comed Dec. Such is Life here on Canada's eastern edge.


----------



## macdoodle

you'd think we'd have longer days in the winter since elevation puts us closer to the sun ... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> you'd think we'd have longer days in the winter since elevation puts us closer to the sun ... :lmao:


It's the tilt of the Earth's axis that causes this difference.

Explore a model of Earth's yearly revolution around the sun.

The Seasonal Merry-Go-Round


----------



## macdoodle

I was just making a funny .. the tongue in cheek kind....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I was just making a funny .. the tongue in cheek kind....


It's not fun to mock Mother Nature. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C with a bitterly cold -9C windchill. Still, as we approach an all-time record for precipitation in the month of October here in St.John's, sunshine and blue skies are a blessing.


----------



## SINC

-2 here and 1 in the city as our miserable week continues with a high of only 3.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife recounts the many Halloweens as a child in Calgary and Edmonton going bundled up through the snow to go trick or treating.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It's not fun to mock Mother Nature. beejacon


LOL!! You are right there DrG she may come back and bite me for that...


----------



## macdoodle

-1 right now... if it keeps up the kids will be in long underwear, and me too !!


----------



## eMacMan

SW-AB Six more inches of snow on the Crow. I wonder if they will cancel the traditional Halloween Storm because of this? Thankfully not too cold -2°C.


----------



## macdoodle

-2 now and very damp , no wind however and mean looking in the foothills, I didn't realize there was snow in the pass...
might have to take halloween indoors this year!


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with strong winds and a few light snow flurries!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

oh oh ... doesn't sound too good for NL. right now 

sitting at 1 and still dull.... -5 tonight and snow flurries expected ...


----------



## SINC

1 with light rain showers approaching noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> oh oh ... doesn't sound too good for NL. right now
> 
> sitting at 1 and still dull.... -5 tonight and snow flurries expected ...


2C with the snow changing to sleet ............ horizontal sleet. :-ptptptptp


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 2C with the snow changing to sleet ............ horizontal sleet. :-ptptptptp


Would that otherwise be known as "slice"


----------



## macdoodle

:lmao: slice is a good one.... 

Dr G, if there's a bad wind (aka vicious,) don't go walking, you could be hard to find, stay away from the rocks!! wouldn't want you 'out to sea' 

Supposed to go to 3 this afternoon, and the sun again is trying to peek through....


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Would that otherwise be known as "slice"


Good one, eMacMan. :lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao: slice is a good one....
> 
> Dr G, if there's a bad wind (aka vicious,) don't go walking, you could be hard to find, stay away from the rocks!! wouldn't want you 'out to sea'
> 
> Supposed to go to 3 this afternoon, and the sun again is trying to peek through....


Don't worry, macdoodle. I am safe and sound, working at home.


----------



## macdoodle

this is good news!  

Do you get the doxies pulling a sleigh when it gets wintery??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> this is good news!
> 
> Do you get the doxies pulling a sleigh when it gets wintery??


Yes, they make great sled dogs. I get the team of four lined up and ready to go. Mush.


----------



## macdoodle

They all look primed to go!! 

My malamute Enokie, use to pull me on my bike, the kids would use a slip board, she would see that harness + kids = joy!! but she wouldn't fetch.... I'd throw the ball she'd run to it and wait for me to arrive :lmao:

make sure the doxies have a fairly small sled, and only 1 child.... 

Sun is out and the doodles are chomping at the bit..... up to 4 now... !! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> They all look primed to go!!
> 
> My malamute Enokie, use to pull me on my bike, the kids would use a slip board, she would see that harness + kids = joy!! but she wouldn't fetch.... I'd throw the ball she'd run to it and wait for me to arrive :lmao:
> 
> make sure the doxies have a fairly small sled, and only 1 child....
> 
> Sun is out and the doodles are chomping at the bit..... up to 4 now... !! :clap:


They are primed and pumped. I train them by having them pull cinder blocks around for weeks on end. Then, they pull me around on a toboggan on the streets of St.John's. There are a great many sparks flying, but by the first snow, they are ready to go. 

They need to go over 1,150 miles, in that I have entered them in the 2010 Iditarod. We may have finished last in 2009, but that was because my wife was soft in their training. This year, it is "Death before Dishonor". We shall see.

On the weather front, it is 3C and cloudy. 

The Official Site of the Iditarod


----------



## MacDoc

10 and wet....fishing on Friday tho....predicted 16


----------



## SINC

+1 on the way to another damp day at +4.


----------



## rgray

0656 and +5 and damp. S'posed to go to 8 with some sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and 4C this morning. At least the snow shovels may remain in the garage.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to 0 with flurries.


----------



## macdoodle

Currently sitting at -6 no wind .. yet, and the dawn is making it's debut ...


----------



## MacDoc

A pleasant 10 and climbing....good yard work day.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy. A quiet afternon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

David Phillips of Environment Canada is being interviewed on our local CBC Radio 1 station here in St.John's. He says that this is the worst October in recorded history for us, with 27cm of rain/snow/sleet/hail (which is over 10cm above average), with only 4 days of full sun.


----------



## macdoodle

still at -6 going to 3 this afternoon, cloudy and cool for the rest of the week....
Looks like 'sunny Alberta' won't be any better off than you DrG


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> still at -6 going to 3 this afternoon, cloudy and cool for the rest of the week....
> Looks like 'sunny Alberta' won't be any better off than you DrG


October is not even over yet. We will have had more precipitation this Oct. than we had in June, July and August combined. 

Sadly, he is also saying that we could see our snowfall record of 693cm of snow broken this winter. We already have 3cm on record, and if we get about 20cm of snow in Nov. we are well on our way to over 700cm of snow this entire winter. tptptptp:-eek:

We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

That is the worst news yet today.... 
John Deere will have to get revved up in the ready.... 

forgive my language, but ..... tptptptptptptptp big time!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That is the worst news yet today....
> John Deere will have to get revved up in the ready....
> 
> forgive my language, but ..... tptptptptptptptp big time!


John Deere makes some heavy-duty snow equipment big enough for this sort of snow. St.John's has to close down for a day or so, but then our streets are OK for driving, but not for walking.


----------



## macdoodle

Just came from the weather channel, there was a red alert, winds up to 100 km tonight into Friday!! 

No wonder it has been so calm here lately, it is as if the wind has been holding it's breath, waiting on the other side of the mountains, to exhale... double 

Glad to see big John will be on the snow trail this winter, and with any luck, it will wait a good while before it arrives....


----------



## SINC

0 this morning with still more wet snow and a high of only 3. This gray miserable weather has continued for over a week now.


----------



## overkill

Light drizzle right now in the GTA.


----------



## overkill

Check that, I guess I should have looked out the window and saw the constant rain from all angles


----------



## macdoodle

Bright blue skies, 5 on my outdoor thermometer, and it is balmy outside, amazing since we had a dreadful wind last night, perhaps it blew all the nasties away,,,, for a bit anyway. Chinook coming in from the west. Yeh!!


----------



## MacDoc

13 - I ought be fishin'


----------



## macdoodle

11 right now overcast, don't know where our chinook went


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife tells me that I have a bit of a tan from today's sunshine. Was in line for over 5 hours waiting for my H1N1 vaccine, and it was a nice sunny day here in St.John's. Go figure.


----------



## macdoodle

Are you feeling any ill effects? from either the sun (crispy) or the shot?? Fever/chills?
That was a long wait, the wait here was about a half hour, and we had a lot from Calgary, the wait there was about the same as you I am told....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Are you feeling any ill effects? from either the sun (crispy) or the shot?? Fever/chills?
> That was a long wait, the wait here was about a half hour, and we had a lot from Calgary, the wait there was about the same as you I am told....


No ill effects. My knees hurt, because I have arthritic knees. I did get a bit of sun since it was such a nice day here with sunshine and 8C temps.


----------



## macdoodle

Glad you are just 'rosy' it is nice to hear the weather is being decent, especially with the long wait ...

sitting at 11 and it is about 5:30, so that isn't too bad. No wind either!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 1C as I sat out on my back deck listening to my dogs run through the cripsy leaves. Guess I will have to rake tomorrow, but for now, they have a chance to play in the leaves.


----------



## macdoodle

Are you allowed to burn your crispy leaves, or do you prefer to compost them?

Believe it or not it is still at 11C !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Are you allowed to burn your crispy leaves, or do you prefer to compost them?
> 
> Believe it or not it is still at 11C !


No, we are not allowed to burn leaves, and I would not do so if I was allowed. I use some in the compost bin when I mow the lawn for the last time sometime in early Nov. I them mow some of the piles and just leave them on the lawn, while other mowed mounds of leaves are used as mulch.


----------



## SINC

0 and headed for 6 in the rain again today. We've had nothing but mixed rain and snow without any sunshine for well over a week now and the forecast holds no hope for sun for the next six days. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 5C now at just past 10AM, with sunshine and blue skies. With no rain last night or forecast today, our record for precipitation for the month of Oct. this month stands at 26cm of rain/sleet/hail and snow. Yesterday's day of sunshine, and today, will mean that for the 31 days of October, we had all of 6 days of sunshine. Worst Oct. ever. Still, nice to have a fine day for the trick or treaters this evening.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 12C no wind, and the sun isn't up yet, there was a chinook arch yesterday so that might account for the mild weather... 

Partly cloudy today high of 11 but I think it will be more than that.... 

Good for the children tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

Chinook in, wind up.... only 46 kph temp down to 11...


----------



## eMacMan

Chinook up, snow gone, rain coming down.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and it has been a sunny day all day. My wife was out planting our spring bulbs, and I was raking leaves, chopping wood for the woodstove, and, sadly, moving the gardening supplies to the back of the garage and moving the shovels, scoops, ice choppers and snow blower to the front of the garage.


----------



## SINC

3 and half way to our high of 6. Cloud cover threatening rain, but none yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C as we approach 5PM. So much for a day of gardening.


----------



## macdoodle

8C as we head into the night,9:53 pm, time won't change until 2 something AM... I will still be asleep... 
night all....


----------



## SINC

5 here, 7 in the city and a mix of rain and snow. Day nine of this crap today and more to come for the next four days. Sigh.


----------



## macdoodle

no wind, no snow, calm and mild with a bright round moon.... !


----------



## SINC

A calm morning at 2 and with a high today of only 0, we've got nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife, who grew up in Calgary, says that today is like a Chinook here in St.John's. It is just past 9AM with sunny blue skies and a temp of 16C. That is unreal for the start of Nov. here in this part of NL, where if we hit our average of 8C that is a blessing.

Good day to do gardening, even with all of the wind.


St. John's and vicinity
8:42 AM NST Sunday 01 November 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Coastal wind gusts up to 100 km/h are occurring this morning along the east coast.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -4 right now, but it is calm. Yes Dr G does sound like a chinook... good for you!


----------



## SINC

2 and dropping to a high of 1 this afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

Still at -4 but heading to a high of 7, sun is bright and warm right now!


----------



## macdoodle

Wow, that was a quick move.... 8C and the sun is blazing away!! wind at 11 km/h so pretty darn nice....


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 4 in bright sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> sitting at -4 right now, but it is calm. Yes Dr G does sound like a chinook... good for you!


The clouds have rolled in and now we have no sun, but the 16C temps are still nice.


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly a 9 on the lake fishing but glorious sun and little wind...no fish today but nice to be out on likely the last fishing expedition.
Cold wet windy and fish yesterday.

10 and sunny in the GTA - might take the Honda to the bookstore.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the fog is starting to roll in due to our warm temps hitting a cold Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light mist. Still, a nice night.


----------



## SINC

We still sit a 4 as daylight begins to fade earlier than yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

This early evening is the one thing I dislike about going back to standard time.


----------



## SINC

Agreed. I f we could be like SK. and never change from MST we would be better off.


----------



## Dr.G.

One Spring, NL went on double-daylight savings time, moving our clocks ahead by two hours. I remember trying to get my son to sleep at 9PM when the sun was still shining. By 1030PM, it finally started to get dark. All we got out of this experiment was an increase in children getting hurt from playing outisde at night in the dusk.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice sunny day here. 

I agree with the prevailing DST sentiments. I lose 7 hours of sleep no matter which way the switch is flipped. Good thing about being retired is that I can take naps which reduces the impact somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C this morning as we approach 8AM. Feels cold compared to the record-setting 19C we experienced yesterday. Such is Life.


----------



## MacDoc

2 degrees and clear.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a repeat of last week with dismal weather all week long again. -2 with a high of only 4 and flurries.


----------



## olias

I'm in the snow belt in Ontario and we have had some good dumpings in the past. I better start up the snow blower to make sure it works. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

olias said:


> I'm in the snow belt in Ontario and we have had some good dumpings in the past. I better start up the snow blower to make sure it works. :yikes:


I did this yesterday myself, olias. I have an 8hp Toro and keep it in fine condition.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of sun this morning. A quiet Monday morning.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting a 4C, calm and some blue sky peeking through ...


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with some sun and blue sky here as well.


----------



## eMacMan

No wind warnings as yet but I have seen what I believe were three small dogs flying by my north windows. They were moving a bit too fast for a positive identification.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> No wind warnings as yet but I have seen what I believe were three small dogs flying by my north windows. They were moving a bit too fast for a positive identification.


All my dogs are here in the house, so they are not mine, eMacMan. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with no wind here in St.John's at 4:18PM .............. but the sun is starting to set.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sunset ................. but it's only 4:44PM. This is what I don't like about turning the clocks back an hour.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning with a high of 2 leaves little improvement with still more rain/show showers.


----------



## macdoodle

well it's 2:55 and we are sitting at 10, there is still a bit more heat to come today... sun is singing her shining heart out...
It's beautiful!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 5C with a forecast of a rise in temps up to 12C by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

7 at 4:30 p.m. as the sun is setting. It will cool off quickly now to -7 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and it just started to pour.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 5C and it just started to pour.


Saw there was some rain / snow coming your way tonight, hope it doesn't cool down enough to turn white! 

5:09 pm and down to 7 just in from out and it is chilly and a wee bit dampish.... -2 later tonight....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Saw there was some rain / snow coming your way tonight, hope it doesn't cool down enough to turn white!
> 
> 5:09 pm and down to 7 just in from out and it is chilly and a wee bit dampish.... -2 later tonight....


No, not us. Still 6C ........ and going up if the forecast is to be trusted.

Tonight 

Periods of rain. Amount 10 to 15 mm. Fog patches. Wind southeast 30 km/h gusting to 50 except gusting to 70 along parts of the coast. Wind becoming southwest 30 gusting to 50 overnight. Temperature rising to 12 by morning.


----------



## SINC

Beats the crap out of our -7.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Beats the crap out of our -7.


Chilly ...............


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> No, not us. Still 6C ........ and going up if the forecast is to be trusted.
> 
> Tonight
> 
> Periods of rain. Amount 10 to 15 mm. Fog patches. Wind southeast 30 km/h gusting to 50 except gusting to 70 along parts of the coast. Wind becoming southwest 30 gusting to 50 overnight. Temperature rising to 12 by morning.


Well I sure hope it is correct,it sounds as if you are heralding in spring down there, not winter:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Chilly 3 is unexpected - full moon and very clear and crisp. Nice weekend coming up tho. 11 and 13 :clap:


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, looks like we too will enjoy some of that, only a day or two earlier:


----------



## SINC

A cool -6 on the way to only +4, but sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and it is 12C as we approach 8AM. A nice day is forming here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

Click for more....


----------



## macdoodle

HA! HA! good one rgray! 

At -6 right now it looks appropriate, supposed to go up to 4 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 14C at about 6AM this morning, and now that the fog has burned off and the sun is out with some nice blue sky, it is 10C. Strange weather these days.


----------



## SINC

With the sun rising, we've now dropped to -8, but our high has been revised to +6 today.


----------



## macdoodle

Holding our own down here with -4 but it is early yet, hoping to go to a high of 8 right now, but there is a chinook arch in the west (kind of weak looking) but there, so who knows what it will blow in... sun I am hoping!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Holding our own down here with -4 but it is early yet, hoping to go to a high of 8 right now, but there is a chinook arch in the west (kind of weak looking) but there, so who knows what it will blow in... sun I am hoping!


My wife, who is from Calgary, once thought that she saw a Chinook arch here in St.John's. Turned out to be snow clouds and an unexpected dump of 30cm of snow when flurries were forecast. :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

That is cute, I think it was wishful thinking...... what a shocker though.... tell her it is ok to dream


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That is cute, I think it was wishful thinking...... what a shocker though.... tell her it is ok to dream


I am not even sure what she saw, since I haven't a clue what a Chinook Arch looks like, but she commented upon maybe seeing it .......... and a few hours later I was out shovelling.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> That is cute, I think it was wishful thinking...... what a shocker though.... tell her it is ok to dream


.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good one, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a dilly of a day with a high of 14 in the sunshine!


----------



## macdoodle

we are at 8 right now, expected high of 14 this is indeed a good day in the making!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 6C this morning. For us, that is a "dilly of a day". Love Dilly Bars from DQ.


----------



## macdoodle

Looks as if most of us will be having Dilly Bars for lunch .. in the sun :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

That would be nice, macdoodle. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

it is 9:45 Am and we are at 11 C will have to head for DQ to chill down :lmao:

Good long walk scheduled for this afternoon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and sunny, with no wind, so a grand time to walk here as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Enjoy your Doxie Walk!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Enjoy your Doxie Walk!!


Merci, macdoodle.


----------



## Znook

Quarter past five in the afternoon and it's raining. Has been for the past three days, and the forecast is for more of the same until Saturday. Some really bad flooding going on I hasten to say. Anyway it's almost dark and the temp. is currently 11C.


----------



## macdoodle

Znook ... if there is any saving grace for you, the day is almost over and surely the sun will shine for you very soon!

Hope there is no serious flooding close to you ... it is bad anywhere for sure, but not in your own back yard, that makes it worse ... 
Good Luck ... will try and get the sun to move to your part of the world...


----------



## Znook

Thanks macdoodle! With all the rain it's quite sodden everywhere at the moment. It's not too bad in our back yard at the moment, just a slight flooding at the edge of the lawn. With next door's yard being slightly higher we do get a bit of run off at that point. Here's our forecast:


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Quarter past five in the afternoon and it's raining. Has been for the past three days, and the forecast is for more of the same until Saturday. Some really bad flooding going on I hasten to say. Anyway it's almost dark and the temp. is currently 11C.


Today is the first day of absolutely no rain and sun all day in well over a week. Prince Charles and Camilla were right at home in the fog and mist of St.John's when they were here for 3 days.


----------



## eMacMan

The forecast shnook (chinook) is here. Balmy warm, nice and sunny and as yet only a very light breeze. Suspect the small dogs will need the back back loaded with rocks later this afternoon but for the moment they and the cats are safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Thanks macdoodle! With all the rain it's quite sodden everywhere at the moment. It's not too bad in our back yard at the moment, just a slight flooding at the edge of the lawn. With next door's yard being slightly higher we do get a bit of run off at that point. Here's our forecast:


Evening, Znook. Trade you forecasts................. Deal??? 

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. that's a crackin' forecast. Snow tomorrow you lucky you


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Dr.G. that's a crackin' forecast. Snow tomorrow you lucky you


We are shaping up for another el Nino year, much like 2000-01 in which we received over 639cm of snow ........... or 21 feet. This winter, some are predicting 700cm of snow ............ or over 23 feet of snow. So far, we have had 7cm of snow, but it all was washed away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is not even 4:10PM and the sun is starting to set here in St.John's.  Still, it is a beautiful end to a very nice Fall day.


----------



## SINC

7 over the noon hour and the sun is breaking through. We might just reach our high of 15 yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might hit 15 as well tomorrow ............... 15cm of snow that is. 10+cm are forecast followed by 20mm of rain. Of course, if the rain does not fall as rain, but as snow ....................... who knows. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

2:15 and it is 20C mild wind and sunny blue skies.... (22 on my outdoor thermometer)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 2:15 and it is 20C mild wind and sunny blue skies.... (22 on my outdoor thermometer)


Wow. We won't see those sorts of temps again here in St.John's until late June.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. We won't see those sorts of temps again here in St.John's until late June.


Don't forget DrG we had our winter in October.... :lmao: shoveling in October is fine by me as long as it means it's over... (winter that is) maybe this is just indian summer, and then fall, and then winter will start in January, get fed up by February and usher in an early spring... (this is either a dream, or a possible plan ...however we do need some snow for the olympics) But it all needs to go to Whistler, I will be glad to donate my future snow, it can all stay on 'tother side of the mountains.....:lmao: 

(now that is a wish I would like to see come true! )


----------



## MacDoc

Feels colder than 4 - hot tub was ++ Snow flurries lurking...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Don't forget DrG we had our winter in October.... :lmao: shoveling in October is fine by me as long as it means it's over... (winter that is) maybe this is just indian summer, and then fall, and then winter will start in January, get fed up by February and usher in an early spring... (this is either a dream, or a possible plan ...however we do need some snow for the olympics) But it all needs to go to Whistler, I will be glad to donate my future snow, it can all stay on 'tother side of the mountains.....:lmao:
> 
> (now that is a wish I would like to see come true! )


Lucky you, macdoodle. In the winters that we get from 19-21 feet of snow, we have snow on the ground by Dec.1st that does not melt away until about June 1st. We shall see what this winter holds.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Lucky you, macdoodle. In the winters that we get from 19-21 feet of snow, we have snow on the ground by Dec.1st that does not melt away until about June 1st. We shall see what this winter holds.


Probably my biggest reason for not wanting to go farther east of the AB / Sask border, and more south if I could, where I am in AB it's like a protected pocket and is called the 'Banana Belt' :lmao:

I remember those winters only too well, dosen't mean never, just not right now.

One year when all around us were shoveling snow, we were in shorts and playing golf, how do I recall?? Well it was New Years DAY!! :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Probably my biggest reason for not wanting to go farther east of the AB / Sask border, and more south if I could, where I am in AB it's like a protected pocket and is called the 'Banana Belt' :lmao:
> 
> I remember those winters only too well, dosen't mean never, just not right now.
> 
> One year when all around us were shoveling snow, we were in shorts and playing golf, how do I recall?? Well it was New Years DAY!! :love2:


Amazing. Don't let on where this is or there will be a mass exodus there.


----------



## macdoodle

We've already had some major building going on the last 7 years and all the city folk are discovering it. It won't be 'small town AB.' if this keeps up, I may have to scour about to find another small town.


----------



## SINC

8 here this morning under clear skies and a high of 12 today. Looks like a great sunny five days ahead too.


----------



## Dr.G.

10cm of snow is on the way, whipped around by strong winds. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

8C with a wind warning, given that we are probably the windiest province, that means trouble.... 

I was out all morning removing branches and shingles off the lawn, there is also an orange tarp caught in the branches, too high for me, but the crews are going around picking up debris.... it was a wild night!!


----------



## Carter

Hadn't looked out the window this morn, walked out the door to find a few inches of heavy wet snow. Had no clue we were getting snow. So found myself shoveling the driveway and the neighbors before I headed to work and wow.... lot of cars off the road. I would say that a lot of people do not have their winter tires on yet when they woke up this morn 

I know it shocked the hell out of me to find everything covered in snow !!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 8C with a wind warning, given that we are probably the windiest province, that means trouble....
> 
> I was out all morning removing branches and shingles off the lawn, there is also an orange tarp caught in the branches, too high for me, but the crews are going around picking up debris.... it was a wild night!!


Good luck with your cleanup, macdoodle. Stay safe, mon amie.

Sorry, macdoodle, but AB does not even come close when it comes to wind. NL is a close #2 to Nunavut. 

Weather Winners WebSite

Weather Winners WebSite

Of course, today we are getting our fair share of wind here in St.John's, while parts of Labrador are getting sunshine and -20C temps. We are a big and strange province weather-wise.

St. John's and vicinity
10:50 AM NST Friday 06 November 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Easterly winds gusting to 100 km/h are expected to develop this afternoon.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected in these regions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Carter said:


> Hadn't looked out the window this morn, walked out the door to find a few inches of heavy wet snow. Had no clue we were getting snow. So found myself shoveling the driveway and the neighbors before I headed to work and wow.... lot of cars off the road. I would say that a lot of people do not have their winter tires on yet when they woke up this morn
> 
> I know it shocked the hell out of me to find everything covered in snow !!


I hear your shock, Carter. We got about an inch of snow and hail before the sleet started to wash it all away.


----------



## eMacMan

Our predicted Chinook turned out to be a half a55 version. Very strong west winds. So strong it is actually removing a few of the black leaves. Maybe they ended up in Macdoodle's yard. However instead of warm temps and sunshine we get rain and about 5°C.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck with your cleanup, macdoodle. Stay safe, mon amie.
> 
> Sorry, macdoodle, but AB does not even come close when it comes to wind. NL is a close #2 to Nunavut.
> 
> Weather Winners WebSite
> 
> Weather Winners WebSite
> 
> Of course, today we are getting our fair share of wind here in St.John's, while parts of Labrador are getting sunshine and -20C temps. We are a big and strange province weather-wise.
> 
> St. John's and vicinity
> 10:50 AM NST Friday 06 November 2009
> Wind warning for
> St. John's and vicinity continued
> 
> Easterly winds gusting to 100 km/h are expected to develop this afternoon.
> 
> This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected in these regions.


I firmly believe you are the windiest having been out in some dreadful Atlantic winds myself, guess I was just more complaining about the constant wind, to have no wind here at all is deafening in it's silence ...  
When I first came here the migraines I got from the wind and the altitude were paralyzing, but all is well now, I have acclimatized.

I am certain Chicago doesn't come close to the shores of NL.! 

Please hold on to your hat Dr. G.... you do wear a hat don't you?? there's nothing worse than the wind whistling around your ears... is there?? 

Right now the wind is down to 57kmh, i expect they will be removing the warning, hope you are as lucky.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and the week ahead looks sunny and warm for the time of year. A high of 9 today.


----------



## MacDoc

6 already :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I firmly believe you are the windiest having been out in some dreadful Atlantic winds myself, guess I was just more complaining about the constant wind, to have no wind here at all is deafening in it's silence ...
> When I first came here the migraines I got from the wind and the altitude were paralyzing, but all is well now, I have acclimatized.
> 
> I am certain Chicago doesn't come close to the shores of NL.!
> 
> Please hold on to your hat Dr. G.... you do wear a hat don't you?? there's nothing worse than the wind whistling around your ears... is there??
> 
> Right now the wind is down to 57kmh, i expect they will be removing the warning, hope you are as lucky.


Macdoodle, my wife has been to Chicago five times, in each season. She tells me what they call wind is a breeze here. 

No, I don't weat a hat anymore, unless it is sunny and not windy.

Our wind warnings start when the winds are going to gust over 100km/h, which is often.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light drizzle and fog. Typical weather for this time of year here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

This week's foreboding grey skys, driving cold rain and hail made way for what looks to be a perfect autumn weekend. Warm temps in the mid teens and sunny skies. The golf course beckons:

_Come lose those balls you thought you'd keep for one more year..._

I fear I must heed the siren's call.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> This week's foreboding grey skys, driving cold rain and hail made way for a what looks to be a perfect autumn weekend. Warm temps in the mid teens and sunny skies. The golf course beckons:
> 
> _Come lose those balls you thought you'd keep for one more year..._
> 
> I fear I must heed the siren's call.


Bon chance, mrj. Get a hole in one for me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah 14 and 15 :love2::love2: out comes the Honda for some spins.

10 at 10 am :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

As you can see from the forecast, the snow has started coming down here in SW-AB and shows no sign of letting up.


----------



## MacDoc

11 at 11 - love this trend ...go go go... And brilliant sunshine...was warmer outside than inside the garage.....you could almost see the Honda purr with pleasure after a couple weeks of neglect in the dark and cold.
Me too....

Now THAT is sweet for the first week of November


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

16 today - lovely ride and I was big time overdressed.
Decided to buy my heavier winter gear today and wow was I cooking on the way home even without the lining......now I know why.


----------



## SINC

7 under cloud. If the sun does make it out, we will jump a few degrees more.


----------



## Dr.G.

A combination of snow/sleet and hail at 6PM and 1C, blown about by wind gusting up to 75km/h.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 13 - gorgeous - no wind tho was quite the gale from the south this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a -6C windchill. Going down to -2C with some snow overnight. So, Winter begins anew here in St.John's. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

-4 this morning on the way to a sunny +7 today. Pretty nice weather for November.


----------



## MacDoc

tremendously nice weather - 10 already at 9.30 am - glorious sun heading to 16 and the same tomorrow:clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C at nearly 1230PM here in St.John's. Not much wind so there is no windchill readings.


----------



## MacDoc

16 at noon- pure sun and no wind.:love2:..hard to believe it's November


----------



## eMacMan

SW-AB

More sunshine predicted for today and tomorrow here in SW-AB.

Snow started just as I finished shoveling yesterdays crop of sunshine tptptptp and looks like it intends to settle in for the day. Sunshine also on the weather map for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain overnight took away all of our snow. We too have some sun forecast for the next two days, but we shall see if that holds up as true.


----------



## SINC

The sun has been trying to break through for an hour or so now. we're at 3 on the way to 7 today.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 16 even tho it's getting dark - 4 hours of pure bliss on the Honda. Hundreds and hundreds of motorcycles and bicyclists out.
1/2 hour wait for coffee at the Shed and you could hardly hear over the motorcycle racket... Much fun:clap:

Found out it got up to 18!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C. Strange, but it seems to be getting warmer tonight.


----------



## SINC

We dropped from +7 to -2 in an hour. Downright chilly, but we're shooting for +9 tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 10 and clear heading to another mid teen glory tomorrow


----------



## SINC

-6 here this morning and headed for a sunny +9 today. Pretty good for this part of the country in November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning, with 5C and lots of blue skies at nearly 8AM.


----------



## rgray

+4C and hazy. Squirrels are fornicating on my deck!


----------



## MacDoc

12 and sunny heading to 17 - hookie time...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C with no wind as we approach. Might take my MBP outside on the back deck and have some lunch. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning got everyone up early in my house. Still, it is nice to face a new day under such conditions. 4C temps don't hurt since there is no rain or snow in today's forecast.


----------



## SINC

3 this morning on the way to a sunny 8 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and somewhat sunny at just past noon.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning All! 
Well my weather forecast widget says 6C but my outdoor thermometer says 10 C so I am loving it, have been out and there is little wind, a heavy sweater is just fine this morning!!

Looks like you are having the same great weather DrG..... do you suppose spring has arrived early ad we will be trading places with our Aussie friends soon?? :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning All!
> Well my weather forecast widget says 6C but my outdoor thermometer says 10 C so I am loving it, have been out and there is little wind, a heavy sweater is just fine this morning!!
> 
> Looks like you are having the same great weather DrG..... do you suppose spring has arrived early ad we will be trading places with our Aussie friends soon?? :lmao:


9C with some sunshine and a light breeze. My dogs are playing in the backyard in the leaves that fell overnight.

Spring??? We won't see this sort of weather until late May. 

Glad you are having some nice weather.


----------



## macdoodle

If I read you correctly so are you! My comment was rather' tongue in cheek!!' and a dose of 'I wish!'


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> If I read you correctly so are you! My comment was rather' tongue in cheek!!' and a dose of 'I wish!'


We are having nice weather, today, but Spring is almost a non-existent entity here in St.John's these days due to global warming. Too many ice bergs and pack ice from March to May.


----------



## macdoodle

That's too bad, does the ice jam a lot?? Must be cold when they come close... ?

I know you will enjoy any nice weather available from here on in, I know I am grateful for any I can get ... as is everyone else!


----------



## eMacMan

More sunshine predicted today in SW AB. So far our sunshine has been coming down in the form of fine white powder.tptptptp

Looks like the snow tires will have to go on about 3 weeks early this year.


----------



## MacDoc

Shiver - distinct difference between a south wind at 17-18 and and north wind in the 11 range....brr...still 120 km on a motorcycle in November in Ontario and nice outdoor read and latte in the sun is not to be sneered at.

Good test of colder weather gear.

Only the hard core were out today - but that was quite a few. 10 and dropping

Hot tub very welcoming.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C on a chilly evening here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise and blue skies above us here in St.John's. Hopefully, this will last past the Remembrance Day services. We shall see.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-5 this morning and we''l try and put a plus in front of that for our high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and nearly 4C. A fine day for all of us heading out to the War Memorial here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Beautiful and sunny, the wind is coming up again, after a brief respite from last night....
however it is 4C right now and hopefully will climb as the day wears on...


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and sunny right now, but we are being told that snow is on the way. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Once again AM snow. Somehow today the grey skies and snow help create an appropriate mood without battering our vets with cold November rain.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to 5C, windy and bright..... Hope you don't see the snow for a few more weeks Dr G I know it is just around the corner, but hopefully it won't come out to play today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Once again AM snow. Somehow today the grey skies and snow help create an appropriate mood without battering our vets with cold November rain.


I always thought that the one year I was at the St.John's War Memorial and the grey skies suddenly parted and the area was bathed in sunlight was the most "appropriate mood" for this day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Up to 5C, windy and bright..... Hope you don't see the snow for a few more weeks Dr G I know it is just around the corner, but hopefully it won't come out to play today!!


Some snow is forecast for today, but currently it is 5C and sunny. Colder temps are forecast for this week, but that means sunshine. :clap::love2:

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Dig out the sunglasses!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Dig out the sunglasses!!


It was sunny here a couple of hours ago ............. then the clouds rolled in .............. then it started to rain ........... which turned to hail ......... and now it is snowing. tptptptp Not enough to shovel yet, but all the lawns are covered in white. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

8 degrees and bright sun.....hmmm nice merino wool undershirt to test out....


----------



## SINC

We've clawed our way up to 0 at the noon hour on the way to 5 in bright sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to 10, but the wind is relentless today, that makes for wind chill, so you don't notice the 10 in the sun....


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this morning, even with full sunshine, means that yesterday's snow/sleet/hail is still on the ground. At least there is no wind and the sun is shining brightly, which makes this an actually pleasant morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 1 degree and there was frost lurking on the backyard grass.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning and we will try to get to a sunny +4 today


----------



## eMacMan

-12°C this AM in SW AB. Predicted low was -4°C. Anyways nice and sunny and the standing wind warning has been temporarily suspended.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -12°C this AM in SW AB. Predicted low was -4°C. Anyways nice and sunny and the standing wind warning has been temporarily suspended.


eMacMan, what is a "standing wind warning"? Our wind warnings here in St.John's begin when it becomes difficult to stand up in the face of the winds. Extreme wind warnings come when it blows you down and pushes you up a hill.


----------



## macdoodle

-10 right now, up to -5 later, still hope for the coming weeks ... the longer we can hold off the cold the shorter the winter will seem.... no wind right now.... 

(a standing wind warning in AB means if you go out you will be able to stand! at least! ) :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -10 right now, up to -5 later, still hope for the coming weeks ... the longer we can hold off the cold the shorter the winter will seem.... no wind right now....
> 
> (a standing wind warning in AB means if you go out you will be able to stand! at least! ) :lmao:



I see. Interesting. My wife grew up in Alberta and spent time in SK. She said that she never experienced as much strange winds (i.e., strong and in all directions, seemingly at the same time) as she did when she came here.


----------



## eMacMan

Generally speaking in Southern AB it is safe to assume that the winds will be at a velocity that would trigger warnings throughout most of Canada. Wind warnings themselves are rarely issued as it would be redundant.

Anyhow rare days like today with no wind whatsoever are truly appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Generally speaking in Southern AB it is safe to assume that the winds will be at a velocity that would trigger warnings throughout most of Canada. Wind warnings themselves are rarely issued as it would be redundant.
> 
> Anyhow rare days like today with no wind whatsoever are truly appreciated.


Same here in St.John's. We have had sustained winds of over 75km/h without any warnings from Environment Canada. The joke is that unless the winds are over 100+km/h .................... or that their instruments blow away, we don't get any warnings.


----------



## macdoodle

I agree with her... but here it comes from just (usually) one direction, go into it, or away from it and your are fine, go sideways and thats when the trouble can start... but those whirly bird winds of Atlantic Canada are frightening sometimes... we do get those here, just not as often, and you don't notice them in the city as much as on the range...

The winds in Calgary are not nearly as severe as down here, believe me on that one, we are near Crowsnest Pass and it makes a tunnel of wind from the mountains, it can be pretty awful....

When I first moved here, I went to Lethbridge to pick up a TV, I had a 3500LB GM Van, I opened the back doors for the salesmen to put in the TV and the wind blew the van ahead 2 parking spots before it died down (to catch it's breath no doubt) It was funny tho, as they were lifting from the trolly the van scooted ahead and when they looked up it was not there, we had a good chuckle over that :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like our winds, macdoodle. My wife says the same thing about the direction of the wind there, which is not the case here. Of course, southwesterly winds bring warmth, especially during the summer, and northeasterly winds bring snow and rain.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed to +1 on the way to a high of 4 in bright sunshine, but a very cool wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and a beautiful sunset. The end of a fine day weather-wise here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

-3 and clear, sunny tomorrow... up to 3 so they say!  it's 4:45 now,and going to be -5 tonight... no wind tho and that makes a big difference...


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with clear skies. Going to get cold tonight with -1C temps. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## macdoodle

It's for certain -1 in your part of the world is more noticeable than here ... as I tell those haven't been east, 'in the east you know you are cold, the damp goes right through you ... out here you don't have that, so you can freeze and not know it' Personally I will take the knowing it's cold.. as it is, I just know to take an extra something warm and keep blankets in the backseat.... I know it's colder than I can feel!

A family moved here from central Canada, and the husband wouldn't put on a hat at his outdoor job, (thought everyone was 'nuts' but learned a hard lesson at the end of the day ... (frozen ears = hospital) lesson #2 was listen to the folks who live in the area .... his ears are fine and I am sure they will be warm for a long time after his wife has finished telling him what a dolt he is not to listen to those who know .... (he thought they were trying to make a fool out of him because he was new in town, and he couldn't feel the cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife feels colder if it is a damp -2C here in St.John's than when she was in Calgary or Edmonton with a temp of -25C .......... but it was a dry cold.


----------



## macdoodle

For sure, you really have to experience both to know how different it is.... 

-2 right now, and falling!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and rising .......... a bit.


----------



## macdoodle

Does sound promising


----------



## SINC

One really does have to wonder who is out to lunch. The top widget is the Weather Channel and the bottom is Environment Canada. Check out the Sunday/Monday differences:


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 4C and a nice sunrise is upon us here in St.John's. Of course, "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One really does have to wonder who is out to lunch. The top widget is the Weather Channel and the bottom is Environment Canada. Check out the Sunday/Monday differences:


I'll choose the bottom forecast for $300, Alex.


----------



## SINC

A cool -10 here this morning and a high of only +3 in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C as we approach noon here in St.John's. A nice, quiet day.


----------



## macdoodle

-1 right now, expecting 3 this afternoon, no wind, and bright sun, so not too bad!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise here this morning, with a crisp 2C temperature.


----------



## The Doug

Clear, cold (+1) and sunny right now, but the remnants of Ida are supposed to pass through starting later this morning. Up to 25 mm of rain by the time it ends sometime overnight. Could be worse I guess.


----------



## rgray

Clear and +1 fo now p'haps going to 10 but tending to rain later in the day. 12 gauge (by the sound) shotguns thumping back in the wetland nearby.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Clear and +1 fo now p'haps going to 10 but tending to rain later in the day. 12 gauge (by the sound) shotguns thumping back in the wetland nearby.


Morning, rgray. Must be strange to hear hunters and their guns off in the distance. Not being a hunter or a user of guns, I would not know the sounds. Enjoy your day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, rgray.  Must be strange to hear hunters and their guns off in the distance. Not being a hunter or a user of guns, I would not know the sounds. Enjoy your day. Paix, mon ami.


This a rural area. It is just a sign of the season.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning on the way to only 0 today.

Ah yes, memories of sitting in the cold, damp bull rushes with my Remington 12 gauge pump at first light waiting to bring down a duck in the fall. Brrrrr.


----------



## macdoodle

1 on my thermometer , no wind, very nice out except for the dull grey skies... looks almost as if it will snow, but if it stays warm it will rain....

Hope there are no serious hits from Ida DrG...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 1 on my thermometer , no wind, very nice out except for the dull grey skies... looks almost as if it will snow, but if it stays warm it will rain....
> 
> Hope there are no serious hits from Ida DrG...


Ida might come our way on Monday, with 11C temps and rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, 7C and lots of sunshine and blue skies as we approach noon. Great weather for working out in the garden all morning, which I just did today.


----------



## macdoodle

And your day is half over, while we struggle to get going.... :lmao: I have a lot planned for today, and I wish I was as far along as you are right now.... (it would mean the hard bits would be done by now) 

still overcast, no sign of sun, but the sky is getting brighter!!


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> ... still overcast, no sign of sun, but the sky is getting brighter!!


+1
Yesterday hovered around -1°C with only a bit of wind, bit it was the coldest -1 I have ever felt. Maybe because the wind was picking up the cold vibes from the skiff of snow still lingering around.


----------



## SINC

-6 this morning, but we're in for a nice sunday with sun and a high of 9 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of a hazy sun this morning, with a balmy 9C. Guess Ida is coming our way, since we are to go up to 12C with strong winds and an inch of rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

7:30 and up to 3C... no wind, and a clear sky mainly with a few clouds streaked across the blue for effect! 

Hope Ida doesn't come near Marc, she could change her mind and head out, nes't pas??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 7:30 and up to 3C... no wind, and a clear sky mainly with a few clouds streaked across the blue for effect!
> 
> Hope Ida doesn't come near Marc, she could change her mind and head out, nes't pas??


Ida is on her way. It is already 11C in sunshine, and the temps are forecast to go down a bit overnight and then up to about 12C tomorrow with some rain. A november thunderstorm is almost unheard of here in St.John's.

From Environment Canada

Today Increasing cloudiness this afternoon. Wind southwest 40 km/h gusting to 60. High 9. 

Tonight Cloudy. Rain at times heavy beginning this evening. Risk of thundershowers overnight. Amount 15 to 25 mm. Fog patches developing this evening. Wind southwest 30 km/h gusting to 60 increasing to 50 gusting to 70 overnight. Low 7. 

Monday Rain ending in the morning then cloudy with 60 percent chance of showers. Fog patches dissipating in the morning. Wind southwest 50 km/h gusting to 70 diminishing to 30 gusting to 50 in the morning. High 12.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh, such is the fickle finger of weather!!! tptptptp

Hopefully you are in a sheltered spot and will have no' ill winds' beating at your door!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh, such is the fickle finger of weather!!! tptptptp
> 
> Hopefully you are in a sheltered spot and will have no' ill winds' beating at your door!!


Wind gusts of 70km/h are normal at this time of year, so they should not cause any problems. The last of the leaves have fallen off of the trees, so that should not be a problem either. An inch of rain is above normal, but the past couple of days of sunshine and warmth has dried out the gardens enough to handle this to avoid flooding. We shall see.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8.5C tonight. You can feel the rain coming with a balmy breeze coming out of the SW. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still +3 here and headed for 13 tomorrow. YES!


----------



## rgray

+9 now and sunny through midweek!


----------



## macdoodle

+4 and looks like a good day tomorrow too....

(whisper) the wind is down again for tonight....) a moment ago I mentioned it and it came alive...


----------



## SINC

-3 and headed for a high of 13 today. This is November?


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind and rain rushed through here overnight. Now, it is a balmy 13C and cloudy. Feels like mid-May rather than mid-November.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees and Novemberish looking.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 4 degrees and Novemberish looking.


Sounds like good hot tub weather, n'est-ce pas? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

3 and up to 10 today, (if the wind doesn't blow it away!!) I liked the days of calm wind-less-ness) 

glad to hear things are warming up on The Rock!! could be a shorter than usual winter mon ami !!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy but still 13C, so I am not complaining.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Still cloudy but still 13C, so I am not complaining.


I guess not! that is great weather ... better than BC right now!


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB. Winds up. Steady at 40k gusting to 100. 

Semi truck warnings will probably be issued once one or 2 are laying on their sides. Even so those black shriveled leaves still cling to the aspen trees.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes eMacMan, the winds are 'blowin a gale' as they say in Newfoundland.... :lmao: 
The black leaves from early October's winter blast are giving up the struggle in my yard .. and going elsewhere down the road.... some branches are down a few streets over I hear, and the wind is becoming relentless, gusting more closely together, with barely a pause to inhale.... I am sure there will be semis off the road near the pass on the way to Macleod... lots of times they stop there when the wind is up and wait it out, there is about a 13-15 Km stretch that they hate on a day like this......


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun just broke through the clouds and now it is up to 14C. Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> The sun just broke through the clouds and now it is up to 14C. Wow!!!!!!!!


Get out those sunglasses and sun block.... bring the margaritas onto the deck! :lmao:
this is one for the record books... you may be the warmest place in Canada right now!! :clap::clap: Lucky you!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Get out those sunglasses and sun block.... bring the margaritas onto the deck! :lmao:
> this is one for the record books... you may be the warmest place in Canada right now!! :clap::clap: Lucky you!!


YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin

Snow is forecast for tomorrow .................


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - California dreamin
> 
> Snow is forecast for tomorrow .................


better drink quick and get that 'winter tan' fast..... snow is such an ugly word.... beejacon
(supposed to just whisper it) darn, just when you thought you had hit 'jackpot weather':-(


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> better drink quick and get that 'winter tan' fast..... snow is such an ugly word.... beejacon
> (supposed to just whisper it) darn, just when you thought you had hit 'jackpot weather':-(


True. 14.1 C in the shade and the sun actually has some warmth. This might be the last time I am able to bring my MBP outside to submit to ehMacLand until about May. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Amazing.... are you getting any 'soft ocean breezes'?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Amazing.... are you getting any 'soft ocean breezes'?


Wind out of the west/southwest, which means warm and mild. :love2:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Wind out of the west/southwest, which means warm and mild. :love2:


Sounds great, unbelievable actually.... :lmao:

Are you SUre you are in NL and haven't sneaked off to some sunny isle in the middle of somewhere else where we cannot find you??? :lmao::lmao:

Do you know where the winter gear is stored??


----------



## SINC

12 at the noon hour with partial cloud. Nice fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has set and it is now dark here in St.John's ............. and the temps have dipped to 12.6C.


----------



## SINC

We're at 14 and it is supposed to be warmer tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Still blowing away, couple of semi's in the ditch...  no injuries I am told) 

7C and it's almost 8pm, but the wind is starting to give me a headache.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our low for the night of 4 and back up to 14 tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

any major winds??


----------



## SINC

Nope, dead calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and a nice sunrise here at just past 8AM.


----------



## rgray

-3 on its way to only +5 but is s'posed to be sunny and bright which is good. I tend to get 'down' when it is grey and wet....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> -3 on its way to only +5 but is s'posed to be sunny and bright which is good. I tend to get 'down' when it is grey and wet....


My wife is like this, rgray, and got a SAD Sunlamp. Seems to help.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn fell asleep and forgot about the meteors..

-2 and clear. Very November week arriving.


----------



## SINC

+7 this morning on our way to another day of +14. Ah yes, November in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Damn fell asleep and forgot about the meteors..
> 
> -2 and clear. Very November week arriving.


Overcast here in St.John's, so there were no meteor showers to be seen. :-(


----------



## eMacMan

More wind.


----------



## macdoodle

11 here but the wind is making it feel colder, it hasn't subsided for what seems like ages, guess we got used to the no wind (almost) summer ... there is no snow in the foothills, or it would be a lot colder in the wind.... small mercies 
There is however a wind warning out yet again....


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with 70km/h wind gusts ................ and the forecast of flurries overnight. Suni is forecast for the next few days, so any snow that falls will not last. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

11 still, it's 5:02 pm and the wind hasn't taken an in-breath all day....  

Still flailing about the trees trying to knock them down.... colder tonight.... but that's normal...


----------



## MacDoc

Forgot to post this up....last fish of the season - hard to believe fishing comfortably on a mid north Ontario lake in mid November - last day of the season too..









13 and a glass calm lake - most enjoyable....litle muskie went back in the water to be caught next year..

Spectacular Milky Way on the way up but it clouded over before the meteor show. 

2 degrees out now and clear out....might go soak and watch for a few late arrivals.


----------



## macdoodle

Clear and beautiful here at 10pm, no wind to speak of, and the stars are bright diamonds against a black velvet sky. you feel as if you could touch them tonight.... it is 6c right now, feels warmer though..

That is quite a fish, I am glad you returned him to his home.  the water is indeed most calm.... great pic!!


----------



## SINC

0 and a high of 7 today. That's 7 degrees above average for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning with a beautiful sunrise. Sunny today with blue skies and no wind will make the cold temps pleasant.


----------



## macdoodle

9:20 here and 2C supposed to go to a high of 6 but here in this pocket of the world it will probably get higher....

bright sun, and blue skies... (finally) little to no wind...


----------



## SINC

0 here this morning on the way to yet another nice fall day and a high of +8.


----------



## MacDoc

8 degrees on the way to 11 - not bad


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C. A fine Fall day here in St.John's/


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset right now here in St.John's. "Red sky at night, a sailor's delight." Sunshine is forecast for tomorrow with some warmer temps, so this might be correct. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

6 over the noon hour and we may even better our high of 8 today.


----------



## macdoodle

heading for 2:30 pm and it is 8.... the wind has called a truce for now, and the sun is shining brightly....

I'm off in a few to finish some yard work. (collecting debris from wherever it has landed)


----------



## MacDoc

10 with rain and a fog..


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 10 with rain and a fog..


Not a great day for a bike ride.


----------



## SINC

0 this morning and yet another great fall day in store for us with a high of 12 and overcast skies.


----------



## rgray

Rainy and 4 this morning going to rainy and 6....


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise and now there is not a cloud in the sky with full sunshine. A great start to the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset has formed a fitting bookend to a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon and we are at 6, halfway to our high of 12.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful clear night, 5C and no wind. Great night for stargazing.


----------



## macdoodle

3C clear but no wind.... nearly 9 pm Lovely night ..


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 3C clear but no wind.... nearly 9 pm Lovely night ..


5C and no wind here at well .............. albeit 3 1/2 hours later. Great night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

We awoke to an inch or so of freshly fallen snow at -1 and with a high of only 0 today, not much change in store. By the looks of the radar, we're in for much more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C here this morning, but it looks and feels as if we might get some light rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 10C out on my back deck with a cup of tea and my MBP & wifi connection. Did not expect this in late November.


----------



## macdoodle

5C and partly cloudy.... no snow, no wind to speak of.... watery sun working hard


----------



## SINC

Noon and no change since early this morning at 0. The sun has just peeked through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is starting to set and the western sky is turning pink. What started out as a dull day of light rain has ended in a fine day of sunshine, blue skies and some unexpected warmth.


----------



## macdoodle

I hope it continues for you DrG.... do you get the smell of the ocean at times? I used to love it, but not a low tide with a pile of seaweed and whatever.. specially in the summer LOL!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I hope it continues for you DrG.... do you get the smell of the ocean at times? I used to love it, but not a low tide with a pile of seaweed and whatever.. specially in the summer LOL!!


Yes, when the wind is from the east or northeast, we get the smell of the ocean.


----------



## SINC

-7 this morning and a clear, cold day at -1.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 4C at just past 10AM here in St.John's. A quiet Sunday, which is fine with me.


----------



## mrjimmy

The fabulous weather continues here in the Tdot. Warm and sunny today. Makes November sort of bearable.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped again to -10 so I doubt we will reach our high today.


----------



## eMacMan

Was hoping for a bit of sunshine as WC was predicting a cool crappy day. I guess they gotta get it right once in a while, too bad it had to be today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C as we approach 10PM, but there is no wind to speak of, so the evening is quite nice.


----------



## SINC

We did not make our forecast high today and it looks like snow for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bright sunshine this morning with lots of blue skies and 0C to start us on our new week. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -8 this morning on the way to a sunny high of +1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 3C temps and no wind at noon. A rare beautiful day in late November here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting on the end of a beautiful day here in St.John's. It is rare not to see a cloud in the sky all day, and to have the sun shine all day without any real winds to speak of. Should be a clear night for stargazing. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

8 and sunny here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wide crescent Moon is above Jupiter at just past 6PM in a dark and very clear sky here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-3 with a low of -7 and more snow overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise and 2C as we approach 8AM. Going up to 5C this afternoon, but with no wind and sunny blue skies, it shall be a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A sunny day is in store for us. We're at -2 and we'll try and put a + sign in front of that by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 4C this morning, going up to 11C by this time tomorrow morning ............ with the chance of a thunderstorm overnight. Thunder and lightening are rare events in St.John's in the summer, and almost unheard of in late Fall.


----------



## rgray

Currently +4 here too! Prognosis for the remainder of the day is:


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, rgray. At least you won't have to shovel the rain. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, rgray. At least you won't have to shovel the rain. Paix, mon ami.


Indeed. 'Tis a nicer November than last year....


----------



## SINC

-3 and a sunny +5 today. Pretty good for the final week of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Indeed. 'Tis a nicer November than last year....


Just the reverse here, rgary, and October was the wettest in the history of St.John's. Still, we currently have no snow on the ground, which is important as we drift into December.


----------



## DS

It's a little chilly in the house right now, after a few days of absolutely fantastic weather it's starting to get back to 'normal'.

Coming off a low of 7 degrees last night, but heading up to around 20 and sunny. Unfortunately that '20' likely won't last for more than an hour or two. It's getting harder and harder to have my clothes dry in time by hanging them out on the line, even if I do the load around 9am.


----------



## macdoodle

beautiful day here, 9C right now at 8 am, and heading for 11C today, might even be warmer in my neck of the woods....

Hope you have a huge umbrella Marc... I used to use a golf umbrella when it got too soggy in BC, (but not walking in the street, just in the open areas... that and a wonderful reversible hooded waterproof cape that came below my knees ..) it was marvelous, sadly someone else thought so also... and it got 'borrowed'... I hope they needed it more than I did


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning ......... but it has given way to clouds with rain on the way. Still, with temps at 7C and going up to 11C, I am not really complaining.


----------



## SINC

-3 and headed for a sunny +7 today. Great fall weather for November.


----------



## rgray

+7 as it is now in and of itself isn't bad... the image of the sun is so far just a cruel joke!







Still and all, it ain't snow..


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and a very light rain every so often. A nice day overall.


----------



## macdoodle

Sun breaking through, and it is a balmy 11 on my yard thermometer.... no wind, no rain, no snow.... (sounds like a song!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C here as well, with no real winds, but a light drizzle.


----------



## Znook

8C currently with rain showers. Hardly any wind. Forecast is for more of the same unfortunately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> 8C currently with rain showers. Hardly any wind. Forecast is for more of the same unfortunately.


Znook, has your region gotten all of the flooding we have been reading about on this side of The Pond?


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 12C now .......... but still with a light drizzle. Feels more like late June than it does late November.


----------



## macdoodle

wind is up, down to 9, but still nice out... sun is doing a happy dance in the sky!!


----------



## SINC

Our high was downgraded to 5, and we are there now. Nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> Znook, has your region gotten all of the flooding we have been reading about on this side of The Pond?


We've had some flooding but not as bad as they've had it in Cumbria (about an hour's drive north). Must admit I've never known (or at least cannot remember there being) as many days rain as we've had lately. Even as I write the rain has just started again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Znook. We had the wettest October in recored history here in St.John's. Hopefully, you will be spared a tough winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

It suddenly got really dark here at 4PM and the temps are slowly creeping up to 13C. We are told that we might get a thunderstorm soon. Cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently an amazing 14C with pouring rain at just past 7PM. No thunder, but still a balmy night. Now it really feels like late June.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, it's +4 here and has been pouring rain for a couple of hours. Everything is wet. It will be some fun tonight as it drops to -7. It will be like a skating rink out there on the roads.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, Znook. We had the wettest October in recorded history here in St.John's. Hopefully, you will be spared a tough winter.


Dr.G. I get the feeling it's going to be a bad winter here. We are due one as, so far, they've been quite mild in recent years. We'll see.

It's currently 4C at 11:30PM. Hardly any wind either. And no rain I hasten to say.

And I'll take this opportunity to apologise for not being able to get to the Shang Clubhouse. Just too busy recently, and to compound it I received some bad news today (Thu). I'm, let's say, not in too happy a mood at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C at just past 8PM. Going down to 7C overnight, so there might be some fog tomorrow morning. I love fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Dr.G. I get the feeling it's going to be a bad winter here. We are due one as, so far, they've been quite mild in recent years. We'll see.
> 
> It's currently 4C at 11:30PM. Hardly any wind either. And no rain I hasten to say.
> 
> And I'll take this opportunity to apologise for not being able to get to the Shang Clubhouse. Just too busy recently, and to compound it I received some bad news today (Thu). I'm, let's say, not in too happy a mood at the moment.


Environment Canada is forecasting a winter like the one we had in 2000/01 when we had just over 23 feet of snow from mid-Nov. until early June. We shall see.

No need to apologize. Come when you are able and have some tea with the rest of the crowd. Sorry to hear of your "bad news". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Environment Canada is forecasting a winter like the one we had in 2000/01 when we had just over 23 feet of snow from mid-Nov. until early June. We shall see.
> 
> No need to apologize. Come when you are able and have some tea with the rest of the crowd. Sorry to hear of your "bad news". Paix, mon ami.


There is hope on the horizon Dr G... we are past mid November..... lets hope your extension on the good weather holds 

We are all having exceptional weather this year, (some good, some not.  )

Golfing is still going on down here.... makes up a bit for the crummy summer of rain we got a few years ago....


----------



## macdoodle

forgot! 7 right now, the wind that tried to blow me off the hwy this afternoon has settled into slumber and it is a calm warmish night...


----------



## eMacMan

Pleasant day in SW AB but the promised sunshine in SE BC came down in liquid state.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 10C on a very dark St.John's morning. Some rain fell overnight, but I was amazed when I saw what time it was on the clock, since I thought it was about 5AM seeing how dark it was to the east. Not complaining, even with heavy rains being forecast for later today, since one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Znook

Rain continues on and off here in RRC. It's just gone the noon hour and it's currently 8C, with just a light breeze.

A quick pic of the garden showing, in our case, slight flooding and the waterlogged lawn:

http://bit.ly/4Yoz18

Thankfully with living 3/4 way up a hill there's no chance of the flooding that those in Cumbria have experienced. It's the high winds which are the main issue for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook, you still have green, which is slowly fading away from gardens here in St. John's. Heavy rain is forecast for here as well today and tomorrow, so I fear that may be headed out your way soon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. that's one thing we're blessed with and that's nice lush green grass due to it being quite temperate here all year round. I'd hazard a guess that temperatures here in RRC range between -2C to 27C throughout the year. Also it would be unusual for us to get long periods of clear blue skies due to the Pennines Pennines - Wikipedia just to the east. The rain laden clouds move in from your neck of the woods, and end up dumping their load here as they try to clear them .


----------



## SINC

-2 this morning and everything is covered in a layer of ice from yesterday's rain. We'll struggle to get to +1 and then drop to a low of -10 tonight.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Dr.G. that's one thing we're blessed with and that's nice lush green grass due to it being quite temperate here all year round. I'd hazard a guess that temperatures here in RRC range between -2C to 27C throughout the year. Also it would be unusual for us to get long periods of clear blue skies due to the Pennines Pennines - Wikipedia just to the east. The rain laden clouds move in from your neck of the woods, and end up dumping their load here as they try to clear them .


Znook, warm weather for us comes from the south west. Bad weather comes from the north east. When we get sun in the winter, it means cold weather. Days below -20C are rare, but considered very cold (my wife is from Calgary and laughs when I get bundled up to meet this sort of cold outside). Temps over 25C are just as rare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 9C at 11AM. It is very still and sounds do not travel well in the fog. Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Woke up to a dusting of snow this AM since it was dark I didn't see it right away,,,, 

Sitting at 0C and up to 2 later, wet snow and rain, this afternoon and down to -5 with flurries. ending with -6 and clear.... go figure 

But I am guessing our good weather blessings are over with now, 
However one must be grateful for the 'stay' of the usual this time of year....

Znook, I am glad you are on a higher piece of ground, that way the water cannot harm... you do have nice green, we here in Wild Rose Country (Alberta) have had no rain and should have snow covering our brown grass, but until this morning there has been nothing to green it up ,or cover it over.... do you get a lot of snow in winter or just in certain areas??


----------



## Znook

Now at 9C at 3:00PM. And, for the first time in a very long while, there's some blue sky visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoodle, snow for Grey Cup??? Should be an interesting game.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thick fog still here at noon. No blue skies in sight ........... hard enough to see across the street.


----------



## Znook

macdoodle said:


> Znook, I am glad you are on a higher piece of ground, that way the water cannot harm... you do have nice green, we here in Wild Rose Country (Alberta) have had no rain and should have snow covering our brown grass, but until this morning there has been nothing to green it up ,or cover it over.... do you get a lot of snow in winter or just in certain areas??


I almost missed this.

Yes, everyone who buys a house should check to make sure it's not on a flood plain, exposed on a hill, near to rivers that could flood, opposite road junctions, etc. Amazing how many people don't do these basic checks, they just see a nice location, a nice house, and put their offer in. That's why we chose this spot, and so far we've not been troubled with floods (well only to the extent of the picture I recently posted), or from high winds.

Regarding snow, no we don't get much here. Which to be honest is a good thing as just having 1cm of the stuff brings this country to its knees, so more than that would be a real killer. Other areas like the top of the Pennines I just mentioned, and other high places like Snowdon, do get a great deal of snow (and these places are welcome to it) roughly around Jan/Feb time. And Scotland, being further north, also gets a lot.

Out of curiosity are you not allowed to use water sprinklers/hosepipes in Canada?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Macdoodle, snow for Grey Cup??? Should be an interesting game.


yikes!!! snow in great abundance in the last 1/2 hour!!! amazing....

I think there will be snow as i assume Calgary is getting the same snow if not more!!! 

What a shock to the system after being out in a sweater yesterday!! I knew that ring around the moon the last 2 days would deliver!! :lmao:I will try and get you a photo... this is insane in less than 2 hours.....


----------



## macdoodle

Out of curiosity are you not allowed to use water sprinklers/hosepipes in Canada?

Yes, we can, but when it gets cold and the frost sets in there is no use, once the grass is brown winter is upon us and we don't struggle to keep our lawns after that.... it is just this year it has been unseasonably warm for this time of year and we can see the dead grass which we normally do not.... 

By the looks of this morning.... we won't see any grass for a few months, I am sure the farmers will be happy for this snow, the ground needs the moisture badly and a frost to hold it in the ground until spring... there is little moisture in the snow here as we are at high elevation and very dry....


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoodle, this summer, as it was about 5 years ago, we were banned from using outdoor hoses and sprinklers for the washing of cars or watering of lawns/plants. Those two winters, we "only" received 11 and 10 feet feet of snow, with is below our average of 13 feet. We need the snow since the water table is either too low or so high that not much is retained (I never understood the differences). Still, on other summers, we are asked to conserve, but are not banned from their use. I use rain water for my garden plant and never water the lawn, so I am fine.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Macdoodle, this summer, as it was about 5 years ago, we were banned from using outdoor hoses and sprinklers for the washing of cars or watering of lawns/plants. Those two winters, we "only" received 11 and 10 feet feet of snow, with is below our average of 13 feet. We need the snow since the water table is either too low or so high that not much is retained (I never understood the differences). Still, on other summers, we are asked to conserve, but are not banned from their use. I use rain water for my garden plant and never water the lawn, so I am fine.


most of the time we are asked to conserve, odd days odd numbered houses .... even days...etc.
For the farms though it is different (we are talking acres and acres.... as you well know, they are assigned days to water and even if it is raining they have to water or they loose some watering rights or something like that, made no sense to me when someone tried to explain... but when we have to conserve in town, there are time lines as well as days....

Believe it or not, Vancouver has water restrictions in the summer, no hoses, only watering cans.... go figure...:lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

One thing we learned when the water meter went in in Calgary was that watering lawns was responsible for 75%+ of our annual consumption. Strange how many regulations are in place to stop people from reusing shower or bath water on their lawns and gardens.

Here in SW AB we have shovel and snow appearing in the same sentence. Truly the ultimate profanity for those of us that have winter hanging around for 7 months a year. The other 5 the old man is just resting up and plotting his next attack.

Come on MD where is that Global Warming you keep promising and keep failing to deliver.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> One thing we learned when the water meter went in in Calgary was that watering lawns was responsible for 75%+ of our annual consumption. Strange how many regulations are in place to stop people from reusing shower or bath water on their lawns and gardens.
> 
> Here in SW AB we have shovel and snow appearing in the same sentence. Truly the ultimate profanity for those of us that have winter hanging around for 7 months a year. The other 5 the old man is just resting up and plotting his next attack.
> 
> Come on MD where is that Global Warming you keep promising and keep failing to deliver.beejacon


Dec. 1st is usually our real start of Winter here in St.John's. We have only had about 7cm so far, and the rain has washed that away. Still, snow is forecast for next week, so here we go again.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Come on MD where is that Global Warming you keep promising and keep failing to deliver.beejacon


Well Global warming won't come overnight...  however the storms and snow we saw in the 50's and 60's have not been repeated (often) in the following 20 or so years... the summers are hotter, the winters are shorter (if not less cold) and there is in general warmer weather all around.... there are still a few glitches, but I think in a few years we will be surprised at the changes .... we may have winter in summer and Australia will have christmas with snow!! :lmao:

We had a fair amount of snow today, but no wind and no cold, the coldest today was 0 and it has warmed up since, the snow has stopped, and stuff is melting and slushy.... not good if it freezes overnight for sure .... but I 'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in St.John's, we have gotten more snow, on average, over the past 20 years, enough so to raise our average snowfall from 11 feet to 13 feet a year. Last Spring was great, but the only great Spring we have had before that was in 1993. Usually, we have a good Fall, but this Fall was very rainy and cooler than normal. Summers have become a bit hotter and drier. Overall, what was forecast as the result of global warming for St. John's has come true ............ all except the ice bergs. 1000 a year were forecast to drift on by St.John's each year in the 21st century, and we have had from 1000 to 2100 bergs drift on by us each Spring ........... far more than forecast, which has resulted in our non-Spring weather (e.g., two Junes ago, we had only two days over 20C and only a few days over 15C and the least amount of sunshine for the month of June in recorded history).


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just past 9AM. I was standing out on my back deck watching my dogs roam about the back garden, now that the rain has stopped. A grand evening.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, chilly but with some sun.


----------



## macdoodle

we are sitting at -4 but without the wind, it is warm.... we pray for more rain in the summer, and every few years or so we pray for it to stop!! 
I think this warming is hitting everyone with it's own set of problems, of course you would get more 'bergs' if it is warming up ... it only makes sense, but that in turn makes your spring uncomfortable .... cooler in the hot months... we get days (more than I want) over 100 and a few of those in a row makes it mighty uncomfortable ... too hot verses too cold ....:lmao: I'll take the cold thank you very much.... (we have no ocean to plunge into for relief, can't run hoses, (I sneek an extra shower ) 

So there are problems everywhere that bring with them their own set of new problems...tptptptp

I think the galactic configuration that has been on the move for centuries and will occur in 2012 has a major bearing on our weather.... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

"I think the galactic configuration that has been on the move for centuries and will occur in 2012 has a major bearing on our weather.... " We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Looks good for Sunday .... 7C ! Let the games begin


----------



## SINC

-7 and headed for a sunny high of 2 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pouring rain just stopped, and not we just have a light drizzle and nearly 12C temps. A most unusual late November morning.


----------



## Znook

Well this MacBook is finally running Snow Leopard (I know, I know, I've only had the disc three months,) and everything seems to be running okay, so on we go...

Currently half and half when it comes to grey cloud and blue sky. No rain since early this morning, and the temps are 1 degree short of the forecasted high of 6C. There's barely a breeze blowing, and it's started to get dark now at 3PM. 3C is the low for tonight, and I've heard on the grapevine that snow is heading this way... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only gray clouds here as well, Znook, with no blue or sunshine in sight. Still, with no wind and 12C temps, it is a nice day now that the rain has stopped.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -6 and a chilly AM! 
snow stayed around and hopefully will melt off today .... supposed to go to 3 this afternoon....


----------



## Dr.G.

13.5C and the sun has broken through the fog and clouds and we now have a hazy sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C. An amazing day in that a few years ago we had nearly a foot of snow on the ground on this date.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've barely crawled up to -1. Might make +2 or 3 by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

I should be putting up my Christmas lights in that it is so warm and there is no wind, but I am sitting outside with my MBP enjoying this mild weather. Might not experience this sort of day again until sometime in June. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

1:28 and it is up to 2C sunny and bright, no apparent wind.... still time to warm up....


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 5PM with a clear sky. If the skies stay clear, with this sort of mildness, stargazing will be great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 11C at 11PM. The end of a unique and atypical fine day here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Skies dusted with clouds, 2C and it is almost 10:30 pm here, it is cooler but still unseasonable for this time of year, I am grateful for this fine weather.... 

Good night all, tomorrow is the big day, hopefully the weather will be favourable!!


----------



## SINC

-3 and headed south to -8 tonight under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a beautiful sunrise starting here in St.John's this morning. Should be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Scattered cloud and a high of 9 today here and 8 in Calgary for the Grey Cup game, Currently -5.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> Scattered cloud and a high of 9 today here and 8 in Calgary for the Grey Cup game, Currently -5.


Excellent! Go Riders! :clap: 







Here it will be prefect game-on-TV watching weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at nearly 9AM ............. great Grey Cup football weather here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy, but it is still a nice day all in all.


----------



## macdoodle

5C at noon here, bits of sun, and cloud .... no wind worth reporting, but a good day for the Cup


----------



## Dr.G.

6C here at just past 4PM. Cloudy and no wind ............ so if they stated now here in St.John's all would be fine ............. so long as we turn on the lights ................. and find a place for them to play, since there are no regulation football stadiums in the province.


----------



## macdoodle

That is why all the Atlantic canadians here are rooting for the team that never was.... 'the Schooners' and I think somewhere in 4 provinces there must be one spot they can make a team?? I know it all comes down to the other stuff.... but it would be 'right nice' to have one just the same...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That is why all the Atlantic canadians here are rooting for the team that never was.... 'the Schooners' and I think somewhere in 4 provinces there must be one spot they can make a team?? I know it all comes down to the other stuff.... but it would be 'right nice' to have one just the same...


I would have to be in Halifax, since they have the biggest stadium, I think, for a football team.


----------



## Znook

5C, with light rain @ 19:50. In fact the forecast shows rain for the next six days. A low of 4 for overnight.


----------



## macdoodle

Znook said:


> 5C, with light rain @ 19:50. In fact the forecast shows rain for the next six days. A low of 4 for overnight.


Poor you, you must really be waterlogged over there, hope the wood for the fire is high and dry!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> 5C, with light rain @ 19:50. In fact the forecast shows rain for the next six days. A low of 4 for overnight.


You folks don't need any more rain, Znook. Sorry, but there is no real good weather here to send your way.


----------



## macdoodle

7 C in my part of the universe, but the wind is now up in arms over something.... the Grey Cup perhaps??


----------



## mrjimmy

Snow in Ottawa???

Ooh that's too close!


----------



## SINC

3 this morning and with a forecast high of 2 we've passed it already. Wet snow or rain as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C this morning at 8AM, but very breezy. Good day to hang towels out on the clothes line.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful blue skies, sunshine and 5C on a windy Monday.


----------



## macdoodle

3C right now ( 8:46 am) sunny and windless... however there is a wind warning, and so we shall see, it blew it's heart out last night, so I am hoping there is no more for a bit... 

Looks like you are leading a charmed life Dr G ...weather wise that is.... good for you!
Makes the winter so much shorter....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 3C right now ( 8:46 am) sunny and windless... however there is a wind warning, and so we shall see, it blew it's heart out last night, so I am hoping there is no more for a bit...
> 
> Looks like you are leading a charmed life Dr G ...weather wise that is.... good for you!
> Makes the winter so much shorter....


My wife tells me that we lived a "charmed life" in that we both have jobs that we enjoy doing, and that we have 7 doxies. Weather-wise, she hates the lack of sunshine here in St.John's, having grown up in Calgary and Edmonton. I hate the snow. 

Still, we will enter the month of Dec. with no snow on the ground. For that, I am grateful .............. as is the 5C temps right now in full sunshine. The winds are gusting over 90km/h, but no warnings for us. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

just curious, if she yearns for sun and you hate the snow.... what keeps you on the rock? 

i am wondering how you ended up there being neither of you come from Nfld.... (I am guessing job offers.... ) I hope I am not being too personal.... I don't mean to be.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> just curious, if she yearns for sun and you hate the snow.... what keeps you on the rock?
> 
> i am wondering how you ended up there being neither of you come from Nfld.... (I am guessing job offers.... ) I hope I am not being too personal.... I don't mean to be.


My wife would love for us to retire to Victoria, BC, but there is nothing in our price range there that would be suitable for all of our dogs. So, we are now thinking about the Annapolis Valley in Nova Scotia. I have 4-5 years before I can retire, so there is no rush ................ but the end is in sight.

I came here for the job at Memorial ........... and that was 33 years ago, and she came to NL because of me. Omnia vincit amore. :love2::love2:


----------



## macdoodle

I am not sure that Victoria is a safe place to be, the 'fault' runs there and it is a doozie.... geologists are just waiting for it to let go apparently, however, you may want to think about the interior of BC it is wonderful and very little if any snow... 

Annapolis Valley is also nice, but take a look down the south shore, and perhaps consider Moncton( and area) NB it is very nice a has all you could ask for... (just my ramblings... (I have lived in all these places, and more!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am not sure that Victoria is a safe place to be, the 'fault' runs there and it is a doozie.... geologists are just waiting for it to let go apparently, however, you may want to think about the interior of BC it is wonderful and very little if any snow...
> 
> Annapolis Valley is also nice, but take a look down the south shore, and perhaps consider Moncton( and area) NB it is very nice a has all you could ask for... (just my ramblings... (I have lived in all these places, and more!


I do not worry about the fault line, macdoodle. I am more concerned with what the sale of our home could buy there in four years time. The Wolfville area gets all of 2-4 feet of snow each year, which folks there think is a great deal. I told the owner of the B&B we stayed at this summer that in a 9 day period in 2001, we got 5 feet of snow. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, these things are a concern I agree, the valley is quite a lovely place , Wolfville is nice and even Middleton is quiet and not that far from Halifax... well not for everyday driving, but for the one day excursion.... 
Bonne chance, who knows??


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going up to 9C tonight, then up to 11C with rain on Tuesday, and then all the way down to 1C on Wednesday. The latter is typical for us in early December, but anything in double digits in December is amazing.


----------



## SINC

-1 and we're under a heavy snowfall warning with up to 20 cm in the area.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1 and we're under a heavy snowfall warning with up to 20 cm in the area.


tptptptp Too early for winter to come anywhere in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Circle the wagons ..............

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## overkill

Drove through some snow squalls this morning on the way back home near London and Woodstock. Nothing else other than cool breezes all day long in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C outside but you can almost feel the rain approaching us here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

We had a skiff of snow from the north today, and it is at -1 right now, the wind is up and the wind warning is down, so it must be under 90 klm :lmao: but it sounds /feels awful..
Light flurries expected... that means there will be none or a ton... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> We had a skiff of snow from the north today, and it is at -1 right now, the wind is up and the wind warning is down, so it must be under 90 klm :lmao: but it sounds /feels awful..
> Light flurries expected... that means there will be none or a ton... :yikes:


I vote for none, macdoodle.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I vote for none, macdoodle.


Me too!!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

It's a landslide. No snow for AB today or tomorrow. Kudos.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It's a landslide. No snow for AB today or tomorrow. Kudos.


Way to vote!! :clap:

hope these votes work.... !:lmao:

we are at -3 now and the wind has left for bigger pastures.... (there are no green ones left) :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> It's a landslide. No snow for AB today or tomorrow. Kudos.


Nope three inches already and it's still coming.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It's a landslide. No snow for AB today or tomorrow. Kudos.


Then what the heck is that white stuff all over the ground here?


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to cloudy skies and rain very early this morning, and went back to sleep. Now, at 831AM here in St.John's, it is cloudy and an amazing 14.5C.


----------



## SINC

-8 here and -5 in the city as w struggle to get to -3 today. Then we drop sharply to night time lows in the -20s later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 15C as the pouring rain has finally stopped. Falling all the way down to 0C overnight. That will be a shock on the body, but for now, the windows are again open to let some fresh air into the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 15C with the sun trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## eMacMan

About 6 inches of the predicted partly cloudy landed here in SW AB. Crisp morning at -12°C but no real wind.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## macdoodle

11:50 now and sitting at -4.... no wind, bright sun... skiff of snow overnight...


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> About 6 inches of the predicted partly cloudy landed here in SW AB. Crisp morning at -12°C but no real wind.
> 
> View attachment 11472


Beautiful picture, eMacMan.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain has brought down the temps to 14C at nearly 4PM. However, the skies are once again getting dark, so more rain is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to get a bit breezy here overnight.

St. John's and vicinity
4:28 PM NST Tuesday 01 December 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong westerly winds gusting upwards of 110 km/h will begin Wednesday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hannibal is at the Gates!!!"

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 10.5C as we approach 11AM, but with the wind roaring out of the south, I am amazed that we don't have a windchill reading. Environment Canada reports that the gusts are only about 70km/h, with gust topping 110+km/h overnight, but I was just outside and I am expecting tree limbs and trees to be down by tomorrow morning. I hope that I am wrong, but I have been through hurricanes that felt less intense. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Say's it is -14 right now, but I just came indoors and it feels really mild.... no wind, and that makes a difference....

Will have to remember to put on a hat next time...


----------



## eMacMan

No wind but already -20°C which is the predicted low. My prediction is -25°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds kept pounding the south side of ourhouse all night. Amazingly, no major damage to the trees in my area, despite fairly constant 110km/h winds hitting us throughout the night. Sounded like trains rushing by and over the house.

A beautiful sunrise and 2C temps greeted us all this morning. I would have thought that there would have been some windchill readings, but none have been posted by Environment Canada.

My toes got cold just reading eMacMan's predictions.


----------



## macdoodle

As mentioned in the wrong place, -20 and no wind.... this is deceptive as you don't feel the cold.... not the actual cold, and this is where you get into trouble with no hat or gloves.... :yikes:

Suppose to get up to -6 and if the wind doesn't rise up, it will 'feel' like a spring day...


----------



## SINC

-16 this morning and a high of only -6 today as old man winter creeps ever closer to his grip on us.


----------



## eMacMan

-25°C at 8 AM but at least there is no wind. Beautiful moon set this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C this afternoon, and the winds have "died down" to 55km/h, with gusts over 75km/h. Still, the sun is shining so it is a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Might not be the best night to go outside and use my telescope to see the full moon.  

From Environment Canada -- 

Wind warning in effect.

Tonight Cloudy periods. 40 percent chance of flurries this evening. Wind west 60 km/h gusting to 80 except gusting to 100 along exposed areas of the coast. Low minus 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

More wind on the way.  

St. John's and vicinity
9:49 PM NST Wednesday 02 December 2009
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong westerly winds gusting upwards of 110 km/h will persist into Thursday.


----------



## overkill

rain rain go away....

some snow on the way?!


----------



## eMacMan

Low tonight for SW AB predicted to be -20°C, currently -23°C so I would not be surprised if we see -30°C.

Oh bring back, oh bring back, bring back global warming to me, to me.


----------



## rgray

Rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and still very windy here in St.John's. Still, the sun is out and it was a beautiful sunrise, so all is well with the world. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-17 here this morning and -14 in the city. A high of -6 today and getting colder over the next five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

That's cold, Sinc. We are getting colder for the next week or so here in St.John's, but nothing like that sort of temp. Stay warm, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

Here it was/is -26°C overnight and this morning. Very clear skies and another spectacular moon set. Supposed to reach -5 but so far no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Here it was/is -26°C overnight and this morning. Very clear skies and another spectacular moon set. Supposed to reach -5 but so far no wind.


That is REALLY cold. In all my 33 years here in St.John's, I think that we have only had a few days when it reached that low, and this was usually in Jan. or Feb. Stay warm, mon ami.

Currently it is just above 4C, but there is full sunshine, so I shall not complain.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> That is REALLY cold. In all my 33 years here in St.John's, I think that we have only had a few days when it reached that low, and this was usually in Jan. or Feb. Stay warm, mon ami.
> 
> Currently it is just above 4C, but there is full sunshine, so I shall not complain.



It is cold and the plans for today revolve around a roaring fire, hot cocoa, emitting CO2 and whatever else it takes to keep warm. Forecasts calling for more of the same except tomorrow and Saturday when we will warm up just enough for it to snow.

Climate changes it will get warmer or it will get colder. As I live in Canada I would consider that warming is preferable to freezing.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> It is cold and the plans for today revolve around a roaring fire, hot cocoa, emitting CO2 and whatever else it takes to keep warm. Forecasts calling for more of the same except tomorrow and Saturday when we will warm up just enough for it to snow.
> 
> Climate changes it will get warmer or it will get colder. As I live in Canada I would consider that warming is preferable to freezing.


A wise decision, eMacMan. Our temps are not going to get cold, but rain/sleet/snow are in store for us for the next week or so. Such is Life here in St. John's.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

There is a huge weather system developing and headed our way from the Arctic with high winds and cold temps and 20 cm of snow. Looks more like winter now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow/sleet/rain headed this way as well. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Everyone drive carefully and arrive alive. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

The entire province is under a severe winter storm warning with high winds, cold temps and lots of snow. Travel is not recommended on any highway tomorrow. Not much yet on the radar, but it is expected to hit around 4:00 a.m. local time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a bit of overnight snow and sleet, but nothing that needs to be shoveled. I would not want to be driving in AB today from what Sinc was describing.


----------



## SINC

-10 and calm this morning as we await the big winter storm system's arrival. A high of only -2 today.

You can see the system now, poised to strike our area within the hour:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, it's the blowing snow that is dangerous. Drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, the snow has just begun and the wind is picking up. RCMP are advising people not to travel Alberta highways today.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife told me of a trip that she tried to make from Calgary to Edmonton, which usually took 3-4 hours, and it took her 10 hours due to blowing snow on the highway. 

Sinc, that is a wise call on the part of the RCMP.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -2 this morning, no wind, but there is a weather warning in place..... I will have to hurry with my (outdoor) chores for sure... the indoor ones will not get up and do themselves... unfortunately....


----------



## eMacMan

Rather pleasant here this morning. moderate west wind last night brought the temp up to -7°C. So far blue skies, some puffy clouds and light winds. Will get my walk in before things get nasty this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got the lastest weather forecast for Sunday here in St.John's -- 15-30cm of snow. Winter begins here as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just got the lastest weather forecast for Sunday here in St.John's -- 15-30cm of snow. Winter begins here as well.


I suppose it was inevitable, and I am glad it held off as long as it did.... 

My neighbour is leaving for Hawaii on the 9th... hope she will be able to get to the airport .... if the predictions are correct, things may be delayed.... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I suppose it was inevitable, and I am glad it held off as long as it did....
> 
> My neighbour is leaving for Hawaii on the 9th... hope she will be able to get to the airport .... if the predictions are correct, things may be delayed.... :yikes:


Yes, and with the cold weather coming in this will not melt, thus forming the base of our snow this winter. Thus, what comes down on Sunday will start to melt in May/June. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It has now been snowing steadily for six straight hours. If the forecast is correct, we only have 18 more hours of this to go. Lots of snow, that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has now been snowing steadily for six straight hours. If the forecast is correct, we only have 18 more hours of this to go. Lots of snow, that's for sure.



That is what is forecasted for us on Sunday. Our only hope is a freak mid-Dec. rainstorm to wash it all away. Doubt it, but there is always hope for a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> It has now been snowing steadily for six straight hours. If the forecast is correct, we only have 18 more hours of this to go. Lots of snow, that's for sure.


Well we have just started to get snow, big fat flakes, if the old saying holds true,( big snow, little snow... little snow, big snow) then it will quit soon, unless it turns to 'small snow.... then we will get it piling up at the door... for awhile....
Depends what you are sending down this way Don....


----------



## SINC

It's all little snow flakes at this end. 

And lots of 'em too.


----------



## macdoodle

spoke too soon,:yikes: the north wind has arrived and the blizzard is in full assult

The wind is just swirling everything in circles.... and making a howling noise, the dogs want out ... I doubt it will be for long, quick puddles and in me-thinks :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> spoke too soon,:yikes: the north wind has arrived and the blizzard is in full assult
> 
> The wind is just swirling everything in circles.... and making a howling noise, the dogs want out ... I doubt it will be for long, quick puddles and in me-thinks :lmao:


Actually, my dogs like the snow, but hate rain/drizzle/fog. Of course, when you are confronted by a 3-foot high snow drift, and you are only about 8 inches off of the ground, inside is a better place to be.


----------



## SINC

This is a massive system as it take two radar stations to cover it all:


----------



## CubaMark

Well... down here in Mexico people are *literally* dying from the cold.

Me? Well, this Canadian is at the moment wrapped up in a blanket with two hot water bottles warming various parts of the body. A tiny space heater gives not much more than psychological comfort.

It may be sub-zero back home in Nova Scotia, but at least you have insulation, central heating and airtight windows....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well... down here in Mexico people are *literally* dying from the cold.
> 
> Me? Well, this Canadian is at the moment wrapped up in a blanket with two hot water bottles warming various parts of the body. A tiny space heater gives not much more than psychological comfort.
> 
> It may be sub-zero back home in Nova Scotia, but at least you have insulation, central heating and airtight windows....


Hang in there, mi amigo. 

Halifax Metro and Halifax County West
4:05 PM AST Friday 04 December 2009
Winter storm watch for 
Halifax Metro and Halifax County West issued

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.


----------



## lyonsnet

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, mi amigo.
> 
> Halifax Metro and Halifax County West
> 4:05 PM AST Friday 04 December 2009
> Winter storm watch for
> Halifax Metro and Halifax County West issued
> 
> Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions. Watch for updated statements.


I just saw the same "watch" for Kings County... I guess I better get those Christmas lights out before the ground is covered. 

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

lyonsnet, Wolfville is where my wife and I would like to someday retire. How much snow do you normally get in a year?


----------



## lyonsnet

Dr.G. said:


> lyonsnet, Wolfville is where my wife and I would like to someday retire. How much snow do you normally get in a year?


Not nearly as much as St. John's 
My wife is from Grand Falls-Windsor, and says the snow fall here doesn't compare to NL. 

We actually just moved back here this fall, after spending the past 10 years in Toronto, so I'll have to get back to you later this winter. Growing up here though, previous to moving to Ontario, the Annapolis Valley snow fall varies year to year, but you can count on the ground being covered from the end of Dec until well into March, and even April. 

I will confirm though, Wolfville is a wonderful place to retire. I'm not retired, but my parents moved to Wolfville a year ago, and love it, love it!

Cheers,


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> lyonsnet, Wolfville is where my wife and I would like to someday retire. How much snow do you normally get in a year?


Annapolis Valley, Nova Scotia Travel and Tourism Information - Home

there is a lot of info here, perhaps this helps, and the church shown here is in Grande Pre I believe, id was the first settlement in Canada..... long before Champlain and those other guys hit the road!...:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

We were in Wolfville in early Sept. and someone told us that they get about 4 feet of snow in a winter. We can get that in a week here in St.John's, so that seemed like a bit low average. Still, let us know how your winter shapes up there, lyonsnet. Merci, mon ami. Paix.

Grand Falls-Windsor does not get as much snow as St.John's, but is much colder. My wife is from Calgary, where it is much, much colder than St.John's, but with far less snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Annapolis Valley, Nova Scotia Travel and Tourism Information - Home
> 
> there is a lot of info here, perhaps this helps, and the church shown here is in Grande Pre I believe, id was the first settlement in Canada..... long before Champlain and those other guys hit the road!...:lmao:


Thanks, macdoodle. Settlements here in NL predate GrandPre, but that is a beautiful region of NS.


----------



## macdoodle

I know there are many that pre-date NS , but remember that Newfoundland was not part of Canada until 1949 

there are many incredible churches made of wood, in Digby on the North shore.... they are also hundreds of years old....


----------



## macdoodle

Tonight at 5:10 pm 

big messy storm, still blowing about.... and not too much of a change by the look of it....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I know there are many that pre-date NS , but remember that Newfoundland was not part of Canada until 1949
> 
> there are many incredible churches made of wood, in Digby on the North shore.... they are also hundreds of years old....


A valid point, macdoodle. We hope to go back to the Annapolis Valley again next summer for a bit more time to just wander about and see the region.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Tonight at 5:10 pm
> 
> big messy storm, still blowing about.... and not too much of a change by the look of it....



Guess your snow won't be melting with those frigid temps.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Guess your snow won't be melting with those frigid temps.


Looks like nothing will melt again.... EVER!!!!

Our 'dinner' was cancelled tonight, you cannot even see across the road !

Good thing it started snowing before the food went in the oven, we would all be collecting 'frozen dinners' tomorrow!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Looks like nothing will melt again.... EVER!!!!
> 
> Our 'dinner' was cancelled tonight, you cannot even see across the road !
> 
> Good thing it started snowing before the food went in the oven, we would all be collecting 'frozen dinners' tomorrow!! :lmao:


Too bad, macdoodle. Still, better safe than sorry.


----------



## eMacMan

Not bad here in the Raven's Nest. An inch or two of snow starting around dinner time. Almost no wind, keeping my fingers crossed as wind warnings are up. So far about 10-15 degrees warmer than Tuesday and Wednesday.

Given the pounding the rest of AB is taking I have no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings from Environment Canada 

St. John's and vicinity
5:15 AM NST Saturday 05 December 2009
Snowfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Snowfall accumulations between 20 and 30 centimeters expected on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

High winds whipped the newly fallen snow all night long and currently -9. More snow is in the forecast for today with the temperature steadily dropping to -17 by mid afternoon. Nighttime lows of near -30 by Monday.


----------



## rgray

Looking at lows to -10 later in the week...


----------



## macdoodle

BRRRRRR GGG--ooo--ddd m-m-orn-ing ! (i think...)

the snow is piled up at the door despite my shoveling a couple of times last night. last at 11pm. the snow has stopped but the wind has not.... tptptptp and the severe weather warning hasn't left my widget.... 

I have no idea how much snow there really is as the wind has left a few bare spots and the rest has drifted us almost to oblivion....

I hear on the weather channel that Nfld is going to get some bad weather too, up to 30 cm. and that system will start today... tptptptp

20 days until Christmas.... I may just forego the invites and cook my own and stay safe and warm in my own kitchen.... (well, that's how I feel today...)

bundle up, find your gloves and mukluks ( i can only find one ... the other has to be close by 
grab that shovel or some kids down the block... it's going to be a long day!

Good Luck and may the (warm) sun gods shine upon us all...


----------



## Dr.G.

"I hear on the weather channel that Nfld is going to get some bad weather too, up to 30 cm. and that system will start today... " Sadly, all too true. We are getting the first flakes just now, but it is a light dusting. Tonight, the snow will start ............ and keep falling until this time on Monday. This is where the 35+cm of snow will come. Luckily, the winds will only be gusting at 60km/h, so with very wet snow there won't be the monster drifts of 3-5 meters that might come with 35+cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am in the area that is getting 40cm ......... and all within 24 hours. This is called a "snow bomb" when a massive amound of snow is just dumped upon an area is a relatively short span of time. The 100km/h winds are going to cause major problems re drifting. We shall see.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:18 AM NST Sunday 06 December 2009
Winter storm warning for St. John's and vicinity 
changed from Snowfall warning

Snowfall accumulations between 15 and 40 centimetres and northerly winds gusting upwards of 100 km/hour are expected today.


----------



## SINC

-20 here this morning and -17 in the city and with a high of -18 today, we're not moving much. Then it's gonna get cold. When it hits the low -20s in the city, we're in for -30 in the suburbs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -20 here this morning and -17 in the city and with a high of -18 today, we're not moving much. Then it's gonna get cold. When it hits the low -20s in the city, we're in for -30 in the suburbs.


Man, my teeth hurt just looking at those temps. Is that -30C with the windchill????


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to snow here in St.John's.


----------



## wytwolf

Dr.G. said:


> Starting to snow here in St.John's.



Yeah 30cm of snow for sale. Bargain basement prices....practically giving it away!!! :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

On a cold dark Sunday morning..... winter made her presence known.....beejacon

-15 here, feels like -25  and snow flurries according to the weather map.... I haven't been out yet, 

Marc and Wytwolf, it looks as if you are in for a chilling blast all at once tptptptp

Well you did manage to escape at least one month of 'usual winter' (as did we all)
but hardly fair to get it all at once... hard to imagine less than 2 weeks ago I was in a sweater going out .... and some of you were on your decks watching stars....


----------



## Dr.G.

wytwolf said:


> Yeah 30cm of snow for sale. Bargain basement prices....practically giving it away!!! :lmao:


30cm for sale? Great. That would just leave us with about 10cm of snow and 2-5cm of ice pellets. It's a deal. Where do we deliver this snow? Would like to get it off of the showroom floor before the 100km/h winds hit tonight.

Where in St. John's are you located, wytwolf? I am in the Churchill Park area of St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Man, my teeth hurt just looking at those temps. Is that -30C with the windchill????


No windchill, that would be extra if it comes up.


----------



## eMacMan

We are looking at 3" of new snow last night and it's still snowing lightly. Some minor drifting as well. 

-17°C this AM in SW AB. Supposed to continue dropping until it bottoms out on Tuesday in the -30°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but the snow is falling at about an inch an hour. It is the wet snow, and it is hard to see 20 feet in front of you because it is getting so thick and swirling about here.


----------



## Fac1

I feel fortunate to live in Toronto at the moment. Haven't seen a single flake of snow since last winter.


----------



## KC4

SINC said:


> -20 here this morning and -17 in the city and with a high of -18 today, we're not moving much. Then it's gonna get cold. When it hits the low -20s in the city, we're in for -30 in the suburbs.


Uuughhh.. We have very similar temps and forecast here too... time to plug in the block heaters..(sigh)...my vehicle made a slow honking howl when first started this morning...and no, there wasn't a goose caught in the engine.


----------



## macdoodle

-17 right now, with wind chill is at -25XX) light snow, and so I will stir up the mulled cider, (maybe add a bit of wine .... for my 'whine' and a big snuggy blanket and watch the curling this afternoon.... 1pm here ... for the olympics I think... it is on all week in case you have an interest in it.... (I have never played, but I love the strategy of the game,
I carpet bowl and it is fairly similar, and much warmer!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Came in from shoveling #2. It is a losing battle, so I just keep the doors clear and a path to the garage, where my snowblower is ready to go sometime tomorrow morning. I could really use some of that mulled cider. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Came in from shoveling #2. It is a losing battle, so I just keep the doors clear and a path to the garage, where my snowblower is ready to go sometime tomorrow morning. I could really use some of that mulled cider. Merci, mon amie.


You are most welcome.... i just did a path of sorts to the garage also, and a bit on the sidewalk... no one seems to be out, I thought the kids would be around on their toboggans today with all the wonderful high drifts.... I would go but someone has to watch those curlers... :lmao: (and i gave my 'boggan' away a couple of years ago....


----------



## SINC

Snow is done and sun is out. Clear skies will allow the FAM to take hold.


----------



## eshm.assist

Yeah, I live in Toronto too and I haven't seen a snow yet. Pretty good weather so far. Kinda funny since my mother chose to go on a vacation for better climate, but it's snowing there and not here hahah.


----------



## eMacMan

My better half did a big batch of beef stew and a large pot of Split pea soup yesterday. So looks like other than shoveling a path to the woodpile we can just relax and enjoy the rest of the storm.


----------



## wytwolf

Dr.G. said:


> 30cm for sale? Great. That would just leave us with about 10cm of snow and 2-5cm of ice pellets. It's a deal. Where do we deliver this snow? Would like to get it off of the showroom floor before the 100km/h winds hit tonight.
> 
> Where in St. John's are you located, wytwolf? I am in the Churchill Park area of St.John's.



I'm in Mt. Pearl now, moved last spring but forgot to update the profile. I'm on O'Flaherty near Sobeys.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> My better half did a big batch of beef stew and a large pot of Split pea soup yesterday. So looks like other than shoveling a path to the woodpile we can just relax and enjoy the rest of the storm.


Yep, know whatcha mean, the wife made a big pot of ham bone and bean soup. Comfort food extreme. Not to mention the propulsion for shovelling tomorrow. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

wytwolf said:


> I'm in Mt. Pearl now, moved last spring but forgot to update the profile. I'm on O'Flaherty near Sobeys.


I know where the Sobeys is in that area. It is really howling here, and we have only had about 15cm so far, but things are picking up now, so we should get to the predicted 40cm. Luckily, your powerlines are underground. I have visions of the ice and snow building up on the lines, or tree limbs, and bringing everything down. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yep, know whatcha mean, the wife made a big pot of ham bone and bean soup. Comfort food extreme. Not to mention the propulsion for shovelling tomorrow. beejacon


Blasting a path one might say.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Our snowplows are getting stuck trying to push the snow. It is so wet and so deep, that the plows can only push it so far before it piles up like a giant snowball.


----------



## wytwolf

Dr.G. said:


> I know where the Sobeys is in that area. It is really howling here, and we have only had about 15cm so far, but things are picking up now, so we should get to the predicted 40cm. Luckily, your powerlines are underground. I have visions of the ice and snow building up on the lines, or tree limbs, and bringing everything down. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


LOL It funny that we lost power about 4:30. Only lasted about 5 minutes though.


----------



## Dr.G.

wytwolf said:


> LOL It funny that we lost power about 4:30. Only lasted about 5 minutes though.


The lights have been flickering here, but I am going out every half hour to knock ice and snow off of the powerlines and phone lines. I hear the plows trying to clear out Churchill Square, but I think that they have given up until the snow and wind stops.


----------



## macdoodle

- 20 here at almost 4pm... 
not snowing though... 

Hope you get those plows unstuck, I know how awful it is with the wet snow... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> - 20 here at almost 4pm...
> not snowing though...
> 
> Hope you get those plows unstuck, I know how awful it is with the wet snow... !


-2C here with what sounds like freight trains going by my house. The wind is roaring and the drifts are starting to pile up. My neighbor's son is out trying to dig a path out of their driveway and it is up to his waist. All the plows are off of the smaller roads and are trying to keep the central streets open.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -2C here with what sounds like freight trains going by my house. The wind is roaring and the drifts are starting to pile up. My neighbor's son is out trying to dig a path out of their driveway and it is up to his waist. All the plows are off of the smaller roads and are trying to keep the central streets open.
> 
> Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


Been there, behind a plow from Cornerbrook to Argentia Ferry.... closing the trans Canada behind me.... the Ferry wasn't sailing and there was no room at the inn (by the ferry dock.... police escorted me back into the storm and we found a place... VERY expensive... no wonder they had rooms  ... storm blew up out of nowhere, I was long gone out of Cornerbrook when it came into full gale ... up until then it was a nice light snowy bit of a day,


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Been there, behind a plow from Cornerbrook to Argentia Ferry.... closing the trans Canada behind me.... the Ferry wasn't sailing and there was no room at the inn (by the ferry dock.... police escorted me back into the storm and we found a place... VERY expensive... no wonder they had rooms  ... storm blew up out of nowhere, I was long gone out of Cornerbrook when it came into full gale ... up until then it was a nice light snowy bit of a day,


Now that would have been a ride to remember, macdoodle. The streets are empty as the storm still rages overhead. We got about 3cm of ice pellets and even a touch of sleet to keep down the drifting a bit, but now it is just blowing fresh snow all over the place. I have been out to shovel 7 times today, and it looks as if I have not been out once for all the good it did. Tomorrow is another day, as Miss Scarlett once said. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Now that would have been a ride to remember, macdoodle. The streets are empty as the storm still rages overhead. We got about 3cm of ice pellets and even a touch of sleet to keep down the drifting a bit, but now it is just blowing fresh snow all over the place. I have been out to shovel 7 times today, and it looks as if I have not been out once for all the good it did. Tomorrow is another day, as Miss Scarlett once said. We shall see.


the problem with snow is it always stays ahead of you... I am sending you a little help so you can get over those snow banks!! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

This thread, normally with short and sweet weather updates and the odd comment is slowly turning into the Shang II. And that is a shame.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> the problem with snow is it always stays ahead of you... I am sending you a little help so you can get over those snow banks!! :lmao:


Cute, macdoodle. I alway loved pandas.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Cute, macdoodle. I alway loved pandas.


Well back to the weather....
It's cold and dark and -23


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C but the winds blew around 40cm of snow in stange drifts, some a foot high, others 6 feet high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checking the Canadian Farmers' Almanac for Dec.2009. They had us for "Heavy Snow" from Dec.1-3. Well, they were off by a few days, but it is amazing how accurate they are in general.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -3C but the winds blew around 40cm of snow in stange drifts, some a foot high, others 6 feet high.


We are sitting at -33 but it says it feels like -43, so there must be a slight wind out there,
This is awful... supposed to go to -19 this afternoon .. I won't be out for awhile yet.... and not far!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> We are sitting at -33 but it says it feels like -43, so there must be a slight wind out there,
> This is awful... supposed to go to -19 this afternoon .. I won't be out for awhile yet.... and not far!



Leslie, I was frozen outside trying to shovel out at -2 with a -12C windchill. I get a headache just reading those numbers that you folks are experiencing.


----------



## SINC

-30 here this morning with a 10 km wind making it feel like -35 out there. A high of -20 today.

The FAM has landed!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, I was frozen outside trying to shovel out at -2 with a -12C windchill. I get a headache just reading those numbers that you folks are experiencing.


Me to ....:lmao: and it is supposed to be in this range for the rest of the week.... 

Cannot believe a mere couple of weeks ago I was out in a sweater! 
I will have to dig out the long-johns for sure, today... they are a staple here if you plan an outing, even if it is just to the garage.... the garbage will have to wait for next weeks pick up.... I am not venturing out today .... :yikes:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> -30 here this morning with a 10 km wind making it feel like -35 out there. A high of -20 today.
> 
> The FAM has landed!


At least you are warmer than we are.... usually it is the other way around.... 

Will have to run water to make sure pipes don't freeze!


----------



## eMacMan

-29°C in the Raven's Nest. Thankfully no wind (so far) and no new snow over night. Predicted high today is -20°C with lows tonight in the -30s.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> -29°C in the Raven's Nest. Thankfully no wind (so far) and no new snow over night. Predicted high today is -20°C with lows tonight in the -30s.


It is still -33 here and 9km wind, it was 11 earlier.... 

A friend called from Florida last night asking 'how cold is it there' ... (and he had the nerve to laugh! ) well, I told him I would be bringing in the brass monkey:lmao:

his answer ...  see you in the spring .... :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

I posted a bit too soon. Dipped to -30°C shortly after I posted. Wonder how close to -40° we'll get tonight?


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> It is still -33 here and 9km wind, it was 11 earlier....
> 
> A friend called from Florida last night asking 'how cold is it there' ... (and he had the nerve to laugh! ) well, I told him I would be bringing in the brass monkey:lmao:
> 
> his answer ...  see you in the spring .... :lmao:


Next time you talk be sure to ask if he drained the plumbing as it is cold enough to freeze the pipes when his furnace dies.beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Next time you talk be sure to ask if he drained the plumbing as it is cold enough to freeze the pipes when his furnace dies.beejacon


:lmao::lmao: I will be sure to do that.... !


----------



## macdoodle

5:30 pm and it is dark and -33C Getting a hot water bottle ready!


----------



## Dr.G.

905PM and we have a -12C windchill which makes shoveling the snow a way to stay warm outside.


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of a struggle but we made -16°C this afternoon. All ready back down to -31°C. Thankfully the wind is almost non-existent. Since we have already reached the predicted low something close to -40°C does seem likely.


----------



## SINC

-30 again here this morning and a high of only -17. That daily high at this time of year is only met for a matter of minutes in mid afternoon as the temperature begins to plunge with the waning sun about 3:30 p.m.


----------



## The Doug

Today - not so bad, -4 with a couple of light flurries here & there.

Tomorrow, according to Environment Canada, winter starts with a bang... tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp



> *SNOWFALL WARNING IN EFFECT*
> 
> 15 to 30 centimetres of snow expected over these areas Wednesday.
> 
> A low pressure system from Colorado is intensifying as it tracks toward the province of Québec. The snow associated with this system will begin Wednesday morning over Southern Québec, giving significant snowfall amounts over several areas.
> 
> Moreover, the strong winds that accompany this system will give widespread blowing snow over some areas of Central Québec.


----------



## macdoodle

It is 7:12 AM and a warm -38  still dark out.... up to -18 later..... ???

As has been said earlier, if you blink, you'll miss it.... 

I am wondering what things I promised to do 'when Hell Freezes over' :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Either we held at -35°C last night or the weather stations thermometer froze up altogether. Still -35 with glorious predictions of -18°C as a high today.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Either we held at -35°C last night or the weather stations thermometer froze up altogether. Still -35 with glorious predictions of -18°C as a high today.


I am also wondering the same thing... but my old thermometer is 'stuck' at -33, I am waiting for it to finally break.... it is at least 30 years old....
my widget on the other hand assured me it was -37 earlier .... and now a couple of hours later, it is -38.... this isn't the way it's supposed to go  

Now I am colder than ever...tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Better get out more underwear folks, it's gong to get worse:


----------



## Dr.G.

A dull day here in St.John's, with -1C temps and flurries.


----------



## macdoodle

Guess what? we have made the climb to -34

nothing is going anywhere down here.....tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Guess what? we have made the climb to -34
> 
> nothing is going anywhere down here.....tptptptp


Well, there is my headache again, macdoodle, and I 3 1/2 time zones from you and that bitterly cold weather. I am amazed at the toughness of the folks who live on the prairies re surviving the cold. Bon chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -7C and a -13C windchill here in St.John's .................. which is nowhere near the bitterly cold temps out west. Still, for us, this is cold.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Ontario Snow Storm Coming*

We have imminent Storm Warning in Effect now. It goes from Windsor right up to Kirkland Lake with a Snow Warning.

We can't complain too much. Last year we were hammered with a meter on November 15 or so and I think we were well into starting our second meter by now. Right now here in Barrie, there is just trace amounts on the ground.

It is only -3 here in Barrie. Balmy compared to out west. It feels cold because there is a lot of moisture tied up in it.

Apparently we are going to get hot and cold running crud. Snow tonight followed by rain tomorrow.


----------



## rgray

^^^
Same here.


> A WINTER STORM INTENSIFYING OVER THE SOUTHWESTERN STATES IS MOVING TOWARDS THE UPPER GREAT LAKES. SNOW ASSOCIATED WITH THIS SYSTEM WILL BEGIN LATE THIS AFTERNOON IN SOUTHWESTERN ONTARIO, IN THE EVENING IN TORONTO AND REACH THE NATIONAL CAPITAL REGION JUST BEFORE DAWN ON WEDNESDAY. STRONG EASTERLY WINDS NEAR 60 KM/H WILL ACCOMPANY THE SNOW TONIGHT AND WEDNESDAY SIGNIFICANTLY LOWERING VISIBILITIES IN BLOWING SNOW. PERIODS OF HEAVY SNOW ARE ALSO LIKELY. SNOW AMOUNTS WILL RANGE FROM 10 TO 15 CENTIMETRES WITH 20 CENTIMETRES OR MORE TOWARDS OTTAWA VALLEY. LESSER AMOUNTS ARE LIKELY ALONG THE SHORE OF WESTERN LAKE ONTARIO AS SNOW COULD BE WET. SNOW WILL END OR CHANGE TO RAIN FROM WEST TO EAST THROUGH THE DAY WEDNESDAY. MORE STATEMENTS OR WARNINGS WILL BE ISSUED AS THE STORM NEARS.


Time to curl up in the foetal position and rock slowly while moaning until spring....


----------



## Dr.G.

We here in St.John's feel for you folks. It's not just the snow but the winds blowing this snow about that makes things really difficult. Good luck, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We here in St.John's feel for you folks. It's not just the snow but the winds blowing this snow about that makes things really difficult. Good luck, mes amis.


Well it is now 2pm, and we have climbed up to -26 :clap: doubt if it will get much warmer today.... friends just an hour away (north) are at -19 i think we are in a weather trough.... tptptptp

hope you folks in Ontario are hunkering down for the onslaught! go get the extra milk and bread...now, and a fat soup bone to simmer on the hob!!  You will need it!!


----------



## canada eh

Well is gotta be a little blow zero in Barrie we only have a cm of snow but I hear a storm is on the way.


----------



## macdoodle

we are still at -27 but the wind has a chill bringing it to -37...... and the night is just beginning.... BRRRR!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -12C windchill, and a ligh snow falling.


----------



## SINC

Clear, -20 and headed south fast tonight.


----------



## SINC

-24 and a high of -14 today, but we're headed for the big freeze come Friday and Saturday with lows of -40. If we get any wind, it will be brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -24 and a high of -14 today, but we're headed for the big freeze come Friday and Saturday with lows of -40. If we get any wind, it will be brutal.


A chilly -6C with a -14C windchill this morning here in St.Johin's. I can't imagine a high of -14C and then a low of -40C. I have experienced a low to mid -30C temp once in Winnipeg and twice in Calgary, but that was only for a short time. I can't imagine having to work outside in those sorts of temps.

As my wife tells me (she who grew up in Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg and Regina), "The grow us tough on the prairies." 

Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

Big storm's almost here... sigh...


----------



## mrjimmy

Still dark this morning and from my vantage point I see the window covered in little crystal droplets. Whether they were born as snow or rain is anyone's guess.

Also, the wind. The wind is saying stay inside today, alas the hound dog is saying no.

Winter has returned to Toronto.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Big storm's almost here... sigh...


"Know thyself", Doug, and your capacity to shovel heavy snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Still dark this morning and from my vantage point I see the window covered in little crystal droplets. Whether they were born as snow or rain is anyone's guess.
> 
> Also, the wind. The wind is saying stay inside today, alas the hound dog is saying no.
> 
> Winter has returned to Toronto.


You knew it had to come someday, mrj. Take care and stay warm and safe. Paix, mon ami.

YouTube - Snow In Toronto!!


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> You knew it had to come someday, mrj. Take care and stay warm and safe. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> YouTube - Snow In Toronto!!


Very funny Dr.G. Thanks for that! Makes meeting this day slightly easier.

I love Mercer's line:

_"and then I blacked out"_

His delivery is excellent.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Very funny Dr.G. Thanks for that! Makes meeting this day slightly easier.
> 
> I love Mercer's line:
> 
> _"and then I blacked out"_
> 
> His delivery is excellent.


Yes, we laughed at that as well when it was first on TV. During the time you had the army called out to help you, snowplow crews from St.John's, actually were flown out to the GTA to help out.

Sadly, tomorrow, we are getting what you are getting now. tptptptp:-(

Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Ugh snow...wet and sloppy and I HAVE to go out early - plus 1 and yuck


----------



## rgray

Much snow in south and eastern Ontario.... Army not taking Toronto calls..


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Ugh snow...wet and sloppy and I HAVE to go out early - plus 1 and yuck



Drive carefully, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## SINC

We've risen to -20 and although I hate to say it, it feels warm out there when I took the dog for his morning constitutional.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've risen to -20 and although I hate to say it, it feels warm out there when I took the dog for his morning constitutional.


As I said, they grow them tough on the prairies. Of course, it is -33C with a -39C windchill in Regina, so they have to be extra tough.


----------



## Chimpur

Here in Burlington its +1, with ice pellets. Well i don't see any pellets falling, but i do see what I'd call a smattering of damp snow out there. Like really thin and almost melting, as its gently raining. I don't have to leave the house till 4pm. So by then it could just be a rainy day and dark already lol! 

Anyways my boss is chomping at the bit for a serious snow fall. He *really* wants to sell all those snow tires we have. Btw I work at the Canadian tire in Milton.

I hope its not foggy on the way to work, when it rains it often gets that way as I approach the escarpment.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is dark and not so cold this AM... -13 right now and going DOWN to -17 later in the day.... 
Hmmmm... isn't the temp. supposed to rise with the sun 

do you now have a dog Sinc?? you must send in a photo!


----------



## rgray

Just lovely! -7 going to +1..... so snow will become ice to some degree... it gets better and better - note in image we are now into yellow and red zone (see scale)!







Foetally rocking... moaning...


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds, rgray? That is what causes the most problems.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Strong winds, rgray? That is what causes the most problems.


Yup! The wind is starting to pick up - out of the north o'course....

On the plus side, the new weatherstriping I installed in the fall (seems long ago now.. .) is working very well.

On the minus side there are starting to be drifts across those doors....

Foetally rocking, moaning....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Yup! The wind is starting to pick up - out of the north o'course....
> 
> On the plus side, the new weatherstriping I installed in the fall (seems long ago now.. .) is working very well.
> 
> On the minus side there are starting to be drifts across those doors....
> 
> Foetally rocking, moaning....


Weatherstripping was a good idea, rgray.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings
City of Toronto
10:39 AM EST Wednesday 09 December 2009
Winter storm warning for 
City of Toronto ended


That was quick.


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> Yup! The wind is starting to pick up - out of the north o'course....
> 
> On the plus side, the new weatherstriping I installed in the fall (seems long ago now.. .) is working very well.
> 
> On the minus side there are starting to be drifts across those doors....
> 
> Foetally rocking, moaning....


The drifts across the doors are what keep you shoveling every few hours....
If it is like the wind and snow drifts we got I cleared the door ad steps four times in the day, and twice at night.... the next morning I still found huge drifts 'keeping me prisoner'tptptptp 

Get out your warmest everything, don't forget the long undies.... they help a lot!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> The drifts across the doors are what keep you shoveling every few hours....
> If it is like the wind and snow drifts we got I cleared the door ad steps four times in the day, and twice at night.... the next morning I still found huge drifts 'keeping me prisoner'tptptptp
> 
> Get out your warmest everything, don't forget the long undies.... they help a lot!


That is exactly the situation here as well. I have to keep the doors clear, and a path for our dogs, and this means having to go out every hour or so.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Weatherstripping was a good idea, rgray.


Yeah! I had done it years ago, but the recent thin snow drifts on the carpet indoors , although it fascinated my indoor cat colony, was causing a lot of static from the spousal unit.... Now, much to the cat' dismay, the problem is fixed.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Yeah! I had done it years ago, but the recent thin snow drifts on the carpet indoors , although it fascinated my indoor cat colony, was causing a lot of static from the spousal unit.... Now, much to the cat' dismay, the problem is fixed.


Good thing that you don't have dogs ............. who bring the snow back in with them on their fur.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Good thing that you don't have dogs ............. who bring the snow back in with them on their fur.


Been there, done that for most of my life but no more!


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Good thing that you don't have dogs ............. who bring the snow back in with them on their fur.


Reason I keep a huge towel in the porch, it saves a lot of work... they cannot come in until the' rub down' is over.... then we open the door...:lmao:

forgot, the temp is -12 right now... might even get out today...


----------



## SINC

We've clawed our way up a single degree to -19. wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

-2.5C with a windchill of -11C. I was out on my back deck shoveling off the snow. Interesting how there was a blue-green tint to the snow, which means it came from the northeast ............. off of the ocean. My lips are even a bit salty tasting. So, now I am just about ready for tomorrow's storm. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -2.5C with a windchill of -11C. I was out on my back deck shoveling off the snow. Interesting how there was a blue-green tint to the snow, which means it came from the northeast ............. off of the ocean. My lips are even a bit salty tasting. So, now I am just about ready for tomorrow's storm. We shall see.


those nor'easters can be brutal .... blue snow ... you will have a real blue Hanukkah... 

Sitting a -12 so we are warmer than Sinc right now.... no wind either...


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset happening right now here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

sky is lighting up a bit now, up to -9C it's 1pm and it may warm up a bit more.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

We are going down to a very cold -10C overnight, with about 5-10cm of fresh snow and ice pellets by noon tomorrow. 

If this much snow falls, we are also above the point were we were back in 2000 on this date in terms of snowfall ................... and that was the year we have 635cm of snow.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We are going down to a very cold -10C overnight, with about 5-10cm of fresh snow and ice pellets by noon tomorrow.
> 
> If this much snow falls, we are also above the point were we were back in 2000 on this date in terms of snowfall ................... and that was the year we have 635cm of snow.


Yikes! that is a lot.....ice pellets are disastrous to your hips, knees and ankles!! Stay indoors!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Yikes! that is a lot.....ice pellets are disastrous to your hips, knees and ankles!! Stay indoors!!


Luckily, the temps will be going up to about 0C. So, I shall go out and get the few inches of snow out of the driveway just before the ice pellets hit. If I leave a cm or two of snow, the ice pellets don't stick to the driveway. Then, if I can get that up quickly before the sleet hits, and then the whole mess freezes, all I have to do wait for the temps to get up to the forecasted +4C to melt this layer of sleet. 

Of course, I have been told that "The best laid plans of mice and men .........." so on and so on and so on. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Summer has returned as it is -15 this morning. Sadly, that is also our high for the day as we await the plunge on the weekend to -40 or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter has returned here to St.John's, with snow falling ..... and falling ......... and falling. Luckily, I don't have to drive anywhere, so all I have to do is grade inside and shovel outside.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is a balmy -11 this morning, and I shall enjoy it.... apparently it will get colder before it warms up again....


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Well it is a balmy -11 this morning, and I shall enjoy it.... apparently it will get colder before it warms up again....


Yes it looks like our highs shall almost make it to the normal low reading over the next two days. Will try for extra long walks as the respite is expected to be quite brief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very blustery here in St.John's. About 10+cm have fallen, and the ice pellets are nowhere in sight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light freezing drizzle falling. Hopefully, it shall not coat up the power and phone lines too much, as happens with our freezing rain. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Brrrrrrr -9 - and messy.....


----------



## SINC

We're headed down, down, down.

With the city forecast for -35, we're sure to hit -40 out here.


----------



## SINC

-18 and falling all day long into the deep freeze. We're forecast to be -40 the next few nights.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C, but I had to spend the morning shoveling from the front of the driveway. When that hip-deep mound freezes, it will take a tank to get out of the driveway. Too many big ice chunks for the snowblower, so I had to do it by hand. Still, it is good exercise, and the temps are mild with no wind ............. and even a little bit of sun and blue sky to make matters better.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather this morning. First, the sun is shining ............... 15 minutes later, there is a snow squall that prevents you from seeing more than 20 feet ahead of you .............. and then the sun comes out again. Strange.


----------



## macdoodle

-8 here, down to -17 ..the sky is fairly blue.... we have had less chinooks this year than ever before... I think the weather is 'acting up' all over the place..... tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -8 here, down to -17 ..the sky is fairly blue.... we have had less chinooks this year than ever before... I think the weather is 'acting up' all over the place..... tptptptp


When my wife was growing up in Calgary, she said that she lived for the Chinooks each winter ............ and missed them when they moved to Edmonton.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> When my wife was growing up in Calgary, she said that she lived for the Chinooks each winter ............ and missed them when they moved to Edmonton.


I am south of calgary, we would have normally had 3 or 4 by now.... just one appeared so far... (unless I missed one somewhere) we get more than they do north of us...


----------



## eMacMan

We are -9°C on our way to a high of -15°C. Predictions showing the same drops as Sincs but bottoming out around -27°C and about a day later.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> I am south of calgary, we would have normally had 3 or 4 by now.... just one appeared so far... (unless I missed one somewhere) we get more than they do north of us...


Yes I do wonder where that marvelously warm winter the GW alarmists promised us. Guess it was an illusion caused by data manipulation.beejacon

The -35.7°C earlier this week was a record low for this area with the caveat that the pre 1995 data was shredded for some reason.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Yes I do wonder where that marvelously warm winter the GW alarmists promised us. Guess it was an illusion caused by data manipulation.beejacon
> 
> The -35.7°C earlier this week was a record low for this area with the caveat that the pre 1995 data was shredded for some reason.


I know I'm living it, but it seems colder somehow when you write it out....


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and sunshine ............. with a couple of centimeters of hail having fallen since noon.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped another 6 degrees since 5:00 a.m., with bright sun and clear skies. Now at -24 and continuing to fall.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We've dropped another 6 degrees since 5:00 a.m., with bright sun and clear skies. Now at -24 and continuing to fall.


We are now down to -7 and -17 is the drop du jour .... you are very much colder than we are today.... sun is out here too. Did you get more snow lately??


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 1C and sunshine ............. with a couple of centimeters of hail having fallen since noon.


Nice you have the sun, sadly it has no real warmth, was the hail large?
We had a terrible hailstorm this summer... they come in around July.... big and noisy for 20 min then poof! gone....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Nice you have the sun, sadly it has no real warmth, was the hail large?
> We had a terrible hailstorm this summer... they come in around July.... big and noisy for 20 min then poof! gone....


No more sun, just snow squalls and -1C temps. This is from Environment Canada --

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
11:59 AM NST Friday 11 December 2009
Snow squall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Snow squalls with the potential to give near zero visibilities and locally upwards of 15 centimetres of snow in a short period of time can be expected today and into Saturday.


----------



## SINC

-25 as we continue our slow but steady drop. The FAM has arrived.


----------



## Kazak

Sitting in the living room watching the first snowfall of the season. After four hours, there's less than 1 cm, but I'll take it. No doubt, tens of thousands of petrified Lower Mainlanders will be begging to leave work early today to better their chances of surviving the "blizzard."


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> Sitting in the living room watching the first snowfall of the season. After four hours, there's less than 1 cm, but I'll take it. No doubt, tens of thousands of petrified Lower Mainlanders will be begging to leave work early today to better their chances of surviving the "blizzard."


:lmao:

Right now we are getting a couple of centimeters every half hour or so ........... and then the snow squalls stop.


----------



## premiumdrummer

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Right now we are getting a couple of centimeters every half hour or so ........... and then the snow squalls stop.


seems like it`s always snowing the last few days doesn`t it!


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> Sitting in the living room watching the first snowfall of the season. After four hours, there's less than 1 cm, but I'll take it. No doubt, tens of thousands of petrified Lower Mainlanders will be begging to leave work early today to better their chances of surviving the "blizzard."


:lmao::lmao::clap:


Having lived on the lower mainland I know just what you mean.... we easterners haven't figured out the panic attack! (anyplace east Kamloops that is! :lmao: )


----------



## Kazak

It (still <1 cm) hasn't melted yet, and it's dark out now, so I like my chances of finding a nice Christmas tree tomorrow morning, since most people will be heeding the "stay at home if possible" warning that is no doubt imminent.


----------



## macdoodle

Kazak said:


> It (still <1 cm) hasn't melted yet, and it's dark out now, so I like my chances of finding a nice Christmas tree tomorrow morning, since most people will be heeding the "stay at home if possible" warning that is no doubt imminent.


That will give you free reign... do you cut your own? 

we are at -12 and headed back into the deep freeze..... for the weekend....


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -12C windchill .............. a cold night, with snow squalls every half hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

About 15cm of snow fell overnight, with more falling now. Still, it is out of the west, so that means it is a colder and dryer snow than that off of the Atlantic. Very blustery, with 80km/h winds and -2C. A great day to stay indoors by a woodstove.


----------



## macdoodle

-17 wind chill bring it to -27.... with snow flurries expected....tptptptp

If we were plastic wrapped we would know how a roast of beef feels when we put it in the freezer!!  Getting tired of the cold and it isn't Jan or Feb yet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -17 wind chill bring it to -27.... with snow flurries expected....tptptptp
> 
> If we were plastic wrapped we would know how a roast of beef feels when we put it in the freezer!!  Getting tired of the cold and it isn't Jan or Feb yet!!


Feel the same way but with the snow, macdoodle. Last Saturday, we had no snow on the ground. Since then, over 75cm have fallen on St.John's .......... and it's still snowing. This will assure us of a White Christmas ............... and possibly a white Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Feel the same way but with the snow, macdoodle. Last Saturday, we had no snow on the ground. Since then, over 75cm have fallen on St.John's .......... and it's still snowing. This will assure us of a White Christmas ............... and possibly a white Canada Day. We shall see.



At least you will have good biceps, we will shiver our way to thin!!! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

'Tis -35 here, -31 in the city. With lows in the city of -36 tonight, we will easily drop to -40 or lower.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> 'Tis -35 here, -31 in the city. With lows in the city of -36 tonight, we will easily drop to -40 or lower.


Yikes!

And it's on its way down here. Wind reversed about 2 in the morning. Right now we are -15°C with a high of -25°C predicted.tptptptp They've pushed the lows over the next couple of days into the -30s.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> 'Tis -35 here, -31 in the city. With lows in the city of -36 tonight, we will easily drop to -40 or lower.


WOAH! that is cold ..... 
we are at -17 winds up a bit, snowing and blowing a bit.... dropping to -28 by tomorrow morning ....wind chill will be a factor for the actual cold for sure....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> At least you will have good biceps, we will shiver our way to thin!!! :lmao:


My son has been working out in the gym since last spring, doing a bit of weight training and cardio. I have been shoveling since last week. He challenged me to an arm wrestle. My wife was the judge. While he is stronger than last year, we stayed at midpoing until he just could not hold off my push any longer. I told him that spending hours shoveling was better at strengthening certain muscles than intense work in the gym a few times a week. 

Not sure if I could shovel ................ or even walk outside in the sorts of bitterly cold temps you folks are experiencing.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

My brother e-mailed us all earlier today to advise us that in Saskatoon it is -51F and falling ... my sister responded from Texas that they are expected to hit 51+ today ...


----------



## Dr.G.

ComputerIdiot said:


> My brother e-mailed us all earlier today to advise us that in Saskatoon it is -51F and falling ... my sister responded from Texas that they are expected to hit 51+ today ...


I can see Texas at 51F, but I can't imagine what -51F is like. How do people even survive in those temps if they have to be outside?


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've warmed up a single degree to -34 in bright sunlight. With it being this clear, the chances we will dip below -40 tonight are pretty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun is setting here in St. John's as we sit at -1C, going down to -5C overnight.


----------



## macdoodle

4:30 or so and we are now at -25 going down to -27 later..... wind chill -37 (Extra sweater time!!)


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> 4:30 or so and we are now at -25 going down to -27 later..... wind chill -37 (Extra sweater time!!)


Seems to me wind chill is irrelevant as long as you don't open the door.

'Bout the same here.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Seems to me wind chill is irrelevant as long as you don't open the door.
> 
> 'Bout the same here.


I agree, but i do have to open the door and go out too!! (at least 3 times a day at least...:lmao:

(Any out or in's tomorrow will have to be done or wait until the curling is over:lmao::lmao


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -13C windchill here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A clear and very cold -35 and headed down. Thank goodness there is no wind or it would be brutal.


----------



## SINC

We still sit at -35 this morning, thankfully without wind. With a high of only -30 today, any wind will make it brutal out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a windchill of -15C is very cold for mid-December here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Temp has been stuck at -26°C since nine last night. Steam coming from the furnace vents is pretty much horizontal, not a welcome sight.tptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

Up to -28C dead air outside, (this is a good thing) but 10 min. out there and your fingers and toes begin to protest, 

Not hard to imagine what Sinc is having to deal with...and if a wind comes up anywhere in the vicinity it will be brutal for sure.... tptptptp


----------



## SINC

We've dropped another degree to -36 in bright sunshine. (Complete with huge sundogs.)


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -13C windchill ............ and no "mock sun" in sight anywhere ............. just constant light snow flurries.


----------



## rgray

I look out the back door to see it is snowing .


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice view, rgray.

Going down to -8C tonight which is very cold for us in mid-Dec.


----------



## rgray

I look out the other back door and it is snowing there too!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Another nice view, rgray. At least you don't have to shovel back there.


----------



## SINC

Alberta shivers amid record lows

Last Updated: Sunday, December 13, 2009

CBC News

Edmonton has established a record it would probably rather forget.

The Alberta capital recorded the lowest temperature in North America overnight Saturday — and set a record as the lowest temperature on a Dec. 13 in the city's history — as the current deep freeze established records across the province.

"Edmonton International Airport was the coldest place in Canada," Peter Spyker, a meteorologist with Environment Canada, said Sunday. "It was –46.1 [C] without the wind chill. I believe at one point it got to –58 with the wind chill."

The previous record for Dec. 13 was –36.1 C, set in 2008.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Alberta shivers amid record lows
> 
> Last Updated: Sunday, December 13, 2009
> 
> CBC News
> 
> Edmonton has established a record it would probably rather forget.
> 
> The Alberta capital recorded the lowest temperature in North America overnight Saturday — and set a record as the lowest temperature on a Dec. 13 in the city's history — as the current deep freeze established records across the province.
> 
> "Edmonton International Airport was the coldest place in Canada," Peter Spyker, a meteorologist with Environment Canada, said Sunday. "It was –46.1 [C] without the wind chill. I believe at one point it got to –58 with the wind chill."
> 
> The previous record for Dec. 13 was –36.1 C, set in 2008.


-26 doesn't look so bad right now... it snowed most of the day, but not heavily....going down to -28 later.... up tomorrow so I hear...


----------



## gordguide

" ... "Edmonton International Airport was the coldest place in Canada," Peter Spyker, a meteorologist with Environment Canada, said Sunday. "It was –46.1 [C] without the wind chill. I believe at one point it got to –58 with the wind chill." ..."

SINC got it right (or is that a quote directly from the CBC website?). In any case, compare that to the Toronto Sun:

" ... The Edmonton International Airport recorded a low of -46.1C, with the mercury dropping to -58.4C with the windchill, outfreezing even the Arctic. Only Dzalinda, Siberia, appeared to be colder, with a weather station there recording temperatures of -48C ..."

The Sun got it wrong. Apparently no news, no matter how bad, is exempt from the Sun's corporate dictum to make it appear worse than it is.

Wind Chills are not temperatures but instead rates of cooling, for warm bodies only, down to the air temperature. Environment Canada and the NOAA NWS (which share the same method of calculating Wind Chill) are adamant about it ... you must never follow a Wind Chill rating with a temperature indicator; no "C" or "F" should follow. A "wind chill of minus forty" should be written "-40" not "-40C".

In other words, regardless of the Wind Chill value in Edmonton yesterday, nothing in the city could possibly cool below -46C there (or whatever the air temperature was; it probably would be colder, for example, at the bank of the North Saskatchewan river than at the Airport, because cold air is dense and sinks into depressions).

Edmonton was -46C yesterday with a Wind Chill of -58.4. No "C" on the Wind Chill rating, as SINC properly reported and the Toronto Sun failed to do.

There was more than one city in Russia with temperatures overnight of less than -46C over the weekend, regardless of the Sun's assertions.

Different weather services differ in the temperatures they report; I used WeatherUnderground (because it had all three cities; others did not) for the following:

Dzalinda, Siberia (the Sun's example) reached -51C Sunday night with a daytime high of -49C; on Saturday it stayed steady at -50C all day and night.

Verkhoyansk, which has the lowest average temperatures of any city in Russia, reported -46C/-42C for Sunday and -46C/-43C Saturday. There are a number of Russian cities with similar cold temperatures reported; I made no attempt to find the "coldest".

They say Edmonton had a low of -46C and a high of -33C Sunday, and -44C/-32C Saturday.

Saskatoon temperatures over the weekend ranged from -37C to -28C, with a severe Wind Chill warning (wind speed up to 37 KmH). I was out every day, and loving it.

Did everyone know that the Wind Chill values are calculated differently this winter than before? The new values generate more severe Wind Chill ratings when the wind speed is less than 10 KmH; this winter even the calmest days will have a lower Wind Chill rating than in the past.


----------



## SINC

GG, I can take no credit for being correct, I simply quoted the CBC radio news report.

As for today and tomorrow at least, we are now in for even colder weather given the wind chill warnings issued here:


----------



## macdoodle

Presently sitting at -34 and wind chill makes it -47..... I thought it was supposed to be warmer... (maybe tomorrow!)


----------



## eMacMan

Those Edmonton temps were at the Airport. The station the Gore types use in their data came it at a relatively balmy -36°C. Just shows how cherry picking can skew your data.

Down further South we dropped to -31°C but thankfully the wind dropped as well. Today is supposed to continue very cold. The weather gurus are dangling that warming carrot as close as tomorrow. Believe it when I see it.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Those Edmonton temps were at the Airport. The station the Gore types use in their data came it at a relatively balmy -36°C. Just shows how cherry picking can skew your data.
> 
> Down further South we dropped to -31°C but thankfully the wind dropped as well. Today is supposed to continue very cold. The weather gurus are dangling that warming carrot as close as tomorrow. Believe it when I see it.


Well seeing as we are at -32 now and the chill has it at -44 I have to say it will have to be a mighty warm carrot!!! :lmao::lmao: 

Supposed to be up to -10 tomorrow, and as high as -21 today.... as you say, seeing is believing...


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to a -1C, and my wife, who was born in raised in both Calgary and Edmonton, feels that it is cold outside. It is a damp -1C, which seems to chill her more than a -30C dry windchill in AB. Go figure???


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We are up to a -1C, and my wife, who was born in raised in both Calgary and Edmonton, feels that it is cold outside. It is a damp -1C, which seems to chill her more than a -30C dry windchill in AB. Go figure???


Absolutely, the damp does make you feel colder, the plus to this is you know you're cold, 
in a dry cold you don't feel it the same way, so you can have frozen parts and not know it until it is too late... in the dry cold you have to know in your mind how cold it is, and dress appropriately, in the damp, you body lets you know pretty fast that you are cold....

A friend of ours long ago, as a teen, went out for about 20 min to meet a friend, the tip of his earlobe was below his toque, exposed, and he didn't know he had lost it until he returned home ...


----------



## Dr.G.

I guess you would not be out shoveling lots of heavy snow for a long period of time in those temps since it is so very dry.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I guess you would not be out shoveling lots of heavy snow for a long period of time in those temps since it is so very dry.


Personally I am waiting for things to warm up a bit before doing any major shoveling. We have only had a couple of inches and it is quite easily shoved around. Still have meals for 3 more days so no panic at this point.

Meanwhile we have dropped a couple of more degrees. It is now -33°C  but thankfully still very calm. Even with this bright sunlight I seriously doubt we shall see the forecast high of -21°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Personally I am waiting for things to warm up a bit before doing any major shoveling. We have only had a couple of inches and it is quite easily shoved around.
> 
> Meanwhile we have dropped a couple of more degrees. It is now -33°C  but thankfully still very calm. Even with this bright sunlight I seriously doubt we shall see the forecast high of -21°C.


I would think that there would be more pushing of the snow than actual shoveling (i.e., lifting and throwing it somewhere).


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I would think that there would be more pushing of the snow than actual shoveling (i.e., lifting and throwing it somewhere).


Tend to move it about 10-15 feet then toss it up onto the banks we have been building. Sadly it appears that our snow banks are a good deal more permanent than some of the US financial institutions.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Tend to move it about 10-15 feet then toss it up onto the banks we have been building. Sadly it appears that our snow banks are a good deal more permanent than some of the US financial institutions.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Personally I am waiting for things to warm up a bit before doing any major shoveling. We have only had a couple of inches and it is quite easily shoved around. Still have meals for 3 more days so no panic at this point.
> 
> Meanwhile we have dropped a couple of more degrees. It is now -33°C  but thankfully still very calm. Even with this bright sunlight I seriously doubt we shall see the forecast high of -21°C.


Totally agree , it is the first time I have seriously prayed for a Chinook .... a big fat warm one!! :lmao::lmao: 
it is 11Am and now there is a wind chill warning... (do 'ya think?) we have dropped to
-33 chill to-44 suppose to head for -21 hmmmm I don't think so!

baking helps warm things up, and it's good to eat too!!! :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Supposedly we got up to -16°C this afternoon. Did spend some time outdoors and everytime I looked at the thermometer it was hovering around -20°C. With the sundown we are bouncing back and forth between -27° and -24°. 

We shattered the old record low of -28°C when we dipped down to -33°C this AM.

Good news is that a schnook is hopefully coming and we may be closing in on 0°C by tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

-33 and holding.


----------



## Fac1

Those are downright brutal temperatures. Last week was frigid in Toronto, but nothing compared to those Western temps. It's mild again in the GTA, very wet day.


----------



## rgray

eMacMan said:


> Good news is that a *schnook* is hopefully coming and we may be closing in on 0°C by tomorrow morning.


schnook - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary: "a stupid or unimportant person : dolt" 

I think you mean 'chinook'. Chinook wind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Chinook winds, often called chinooks, commonly refers to foehn winds in the interior West of North America, where the Canadian Prairies and Great Plains meet various mountain ranges


----------



## Fac1

rgray said:


> schnook - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary: "a stupid or unimportant person : dolt"


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

With frozen lips it comes out schnook. Also a reference to the forecasters that can only manage to forecast them correctly about 50% of the time.


----------



## gordguide

" ... We are up to a -1C, and my wife, who was born in raised in both Calgary and Edmonton, feels that it is cold outside. It is a damp -1C, which seems to chill her more than a -30C dry windchill in AB. Go figure??? ..."

When you're faced with simple cold air you can dress for the weather and move along. As air gets colder it loses it's ability to hold moisture, so although it's possible to have very cold air and high humidity, that same amount of moisture would be expressed as much less humidity in 30-degree warmer air.

That's also why places like the Arctic have relatively little snowfall ... it is in essence a desert climate ... not only is there less moisture to create snow in the first place, the water will tend to become saturated at a higher temperature and fall as snow ... before that air mass can move to colder areas.

In practical terms, that means it doesn't snow as much in Saskatchewan because it already dumped it's moisture in the northwestern US before it gets here (southwestern prevailing wind; "Warm Wet Air") or didn't have any to begin with (northwestern prevailing wind; the "Cold Arctic Air"). There is also a huge correlation between what Edmonton is experiencing one day and what Saskatoon experiences the next day, with Saskatoon generally getting less snowfall than Edmonton, or no snowfall at all, even if it did snow in Edmonton.

When it does snow, it's typically a situation where warm moist air meets cold dry air right over top of us.

I would say we've had a total of 3 inches/ 75 mm of snow this year here. Certainly there's less than that on the ground, and what falls here, stays here. There is no melt cycle that follows to any great extent.

Almost all the winter weather in AB/SK broadly speaking comes from Pacific Ocean currents and goes around the Rocky Mountains; ie from California (-> Colorado -> Montana -> AB/SK i.e. traveling northeast) or Northern Alaska (-> NWT -> AB/SK traveling southeast). The change in temperature predicted starting Wednesday will be a reversal of which prevailing wind we're getting.

But humidity can penetrate your clothing in a way that simply cold air cannot, and that compromises the insulating principles of the dead air space, which effectively becomes a cold wet space. You can be chilled easier with cold wet air against the skin, and the insulating value of the entire clothing package is compromised.

A similar, but opposite situation is sweating in warm clothing, although it is a warmer condition as there is still a dead air space in outer layers (if there isn't, you are 1 layer short of proper winter wear). Ideally it is combined with a wicking principle which is designed to move that moist air away from your skin, making it suspend between what should be two dead air spaces. Insulation is still compromised, but not directly next to the skin.

I'm sure every Newfie knows about the ability of wool to keep you warm when wet; it naturally wicks away moisture while still trapping dead air.

From my survival first aid and wilderness first aid courses *, we learn that water is 20x ** more effective at removing heat than air is (which is why removing wet clothing -- damn the embarrassment -- is a high priority in cases of hypothermia).

* - Very cool courses. They almost completely contradict the course of action taught in Red Cross/St John's Ambulance First Aid/CPR programs, which are based on the assumption that help is nearby.

** Some sources, eg US Coast Guard, say 32x, but we are taught 20x


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the snow clouds have rolled in to ruin a nice sunrise.


----------



## SINC

-32 with a wind chill warning in effect. this should be our last day of the deep freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -32 with a wind chill warning in effect. this should be our last day of the deep freeze.


Kudos ............ excpet now it is heading into SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and the sun is trying to come out at nearly 10AM.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up to -26, but the wind makes it feel like -36 out there:


----------



## eMacMan

-7°C and starting to snow. Clouds seem much more threatening than the predicted minor flurries.


----------



## macdoodle

The computer temp says -23 but the thermometer outside says -15.... :clap:

I am wondering where to plant the palm trees tomorrow when it hits 0C or thereabouts...:lmao:


----------



## Bolor

Sinc's weather is heading our way. Was -27 early this morning .... warmed all the way up to -19(-26 with windchill). Sun is shining tho'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C this afternoon. A fine end-of-Fall day.


----------



## macdoodle

up to -12 C and sunny.... cooler with the wind chill (-22) and so it goes, I envy you your balmy warm day Dr G !!


----------



## SINC

-22 in bright sunshine over the noon hour and the winds have died to a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> up to -12 C and sunny.... cooler with the wind chill (-22) and so it goes, I envy you your balmy warm day Dr G !!


My wife envys your temps, macdoodle. She would rather have cold temps and sunshine, than cool temps and rain/sleet/snow.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife envys your temps, macdoodle. She would rather have cold temps and sunshine, than cool temps and rain/sleet/snow.
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


Well there is a lot to be said for dry and cold, over wet and cold.... but the bottom line is they both have their inherent dangers.... 
As for me I am not in favour of either one!! tptptptp

Up to -1 right now.... chinook wind earlier..very blowy ...and swirling snow, but calm right now, so out I shall go..... !


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm +1C here in St.John's this evening. All is quiet for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

This does not look good ................ and it is headed right for us here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada
> 
> This does not look good ................ and it is headed right for us here in St.John's.


Looks like they've painted a bulls eye to show the storm where it's supposed to go.

Very light snow all day in the SW corner of AB. We did manage did get just a smidge over freezing. So far the predicted winds seem to be staying a couple a hundred feet overhead. You could see the clouds racing overhead while things were perfectly calm here on earth.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada
> 
> This does not look good ................ and it is headed right for us here in St.John's.


Yep! looks like X marks the spot!!  get all the 'gear' in line at the door!! you will need it!!:yikes:

sitting at + 1 now, big wind earlier, but considering how cold it was this morning, the Chinook was a welcome respite .... 

Will have to dig out the sunbathing attire if this keeps up! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Much warmer at -20 this morning on the way to a high of -10.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazingly, that system drifted off into the Atlantic Ocean. Now we are at +2C and have some rain forecast with 80km/h winds. We don't have to shovel rain, and it might take some of the snow away with it. We shall see.


----------



## rgray

-12 now..







Cold t'night but not so bad today with some sun... Not as cold as out west has been.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Amazingly, that system drifted off into the Atlantic Ocean. Now we are at +2C and have some rain forecast with 80km/h winds. We don't have to shovel rain, and it might take some of the snow away with it. We shall see.


Ahhh, miracles DO happen DrG  sounds better than I had imagined it would be this morning.... 

We are sitting at +3 C and it is 8 AM :clap:

(For awhile there I was wondering if warm weather would grace our door before spring....)


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost +3C with some rain on the way just after noon here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Almost +3C with some rain on the way just after noon here in St.John's.


The Gods are smiling on us today ....:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> The Gods are smiling on us today ....:clap:


It is now snowing ............ tptptptp


----------



## eMacMan

Slid into positive territory overnight. An inch of nice fluffy snow and wonderfully clear skies. Still no wind. Looks like two or three gorgeous days :clap: followed by more winter.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It is now snowing ............ tptptptp


AWWW, ruined a perfectly good start to your day, maybe it won't last too long???

=3 still, but my outside thermometer says +5 and the sun is out , no wind, blue skies and lov-er-ly


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at -20 with bright sunshine. Sigh.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We're stuck at -20 with bright sunshine. Sigh.


Up to +7 now!! :clap:

surely you will get up into plus today Sinc??


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Up to +7 now!! :clap:
> 
> surely you will get up into plus today Sinc??


Nope, forecast high for today is -7 and not until tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a combination of soft hail and rain. Strange weather.


----------



## SINC

I just had the dog out to do his business and it is still very cold out there. Our thermometer says -17 and the breeze makes it feel quite cold. I doubt we will get to that high of -7 much before midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C but lots of wind and rain right over us.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-20 this morning, -12 right now. I guess that is progress with a high of -9 tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

West wind just came down to earth. Currently 6°C maybe we'll start to see some serious warming over the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with some wet snow falling at just past 8AM here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

-19 going all the way (sic) up to -14. Looks like a few days of this. Thanks a lot, SINC, and you other westerners for sending us your leftovers!  Ugh, I intensely dislike this kind of weather! At least it is threatening to be sunny, with not too much wind.


----------



## The Doug

-22 this morning, clear and sunny, barely a breeze. My new L.L. Bean Baxter State Parka proved itself to be a winner this morning. Man this thing is warm & cozy. Worth every penny. :clap:


----------



## SINC

-15 this morning and a high of -5, much more like seasonal now.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C going down to -2C with about 10cm of snow by this time tomorrow. Sadly, this too is seasonal for us.


----------



## BigDL

Today's high and tonight's low temperature is -13º C You don't hardly see an unchanging temperature especially in Atlantic Canada known for its "if you don't like the weather wait a half hour" reality.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've warmed to the highest we've been in weeks at -9 on the way to -5 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Today's high and tonight's low temperature is -13º C You don't hardly see an unchanging temperature especially in Atlantic Canada known for its "if you don't like the weather wait a half hour" reality.


How true, BigDL. So very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just about 4PM and some light snow falling.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Report From Barrie*

Was - 23 this morning. that's pretty much as cold as we have seen this year.

Up to - 11 now with a low of -4 tonight. Looks like one system moving out and another moving in.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a few inches of light snow on the ground.


----------



## eMacMan

Overall a pleasant sun-shiney day all over Southern AB. We got up to around 7°C with fairly light winds. Two more nice days then we start to slide back into winter.

Spent the afternoon in Lethbridge. Can't believe how many great toboggan hill in that city. Makes me wish I was 50 years younger and still owned a toboggan.


----------



## SINC

-11 and dipping to -15 by daybreak, then up to -3 with freezing rain by this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, -4C with lots of blue skies above.


----------



## macdoodle

8AM and -1C a good start to a warmer day.... 
Calm so far too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and -1C as we approach noon here in St.John's. Winds are calm, which is rare for mid-December.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about 8 inches of snow overnight, blown about by strong winds. This shall change, according to the forecast, to a couple of inches of ice pellets, then to sleet and then to rain. What a mess.


----------



## SINC

We got about two inches of snow overnight. The soft, really white fluffy kind of dry snow that makes everything look so fresh and clean. So light my neighbour is out with his leaf blower cleaning it off his driveway.

0 this morning and falling to -11 by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light freezing rain currently falling here in St.John's. -1C with no wind so it is not too bad shoveling outside. Just got in and cleared away the last of my driveway snow ........... except for when the plows come up the road.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost noon here, and a windless, 4C, it is just perfect!!


----------



## SINC

Calm, cloudy and -1 falling to -18 by late evening.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Calm, cloudy and -1 falling to -18 by late evening.


 Thought you might be getting something a little nicer.... 
we are at 4 right now but going down to -5 C tonight....


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light freezing rain falling. Not much wind so the windchill is only -8C.


----------



## eMacMan

Still hanging on to the 4°C temps even though the sun is down. Rest of AB has dipped below zero and is likely to stay there for a few days. I am sure we shall follow before midnight. 

Other than that looks like a week or so of winter coming up.


----------



## macdoodle

nearly nine PM and we are down to -8..... but cannot complain, it is a heck of a lot better than this time last week!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the freezing rain seems to have stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday morning, with +2C temps and no precip ........... which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

Winter has returned to our little corner of the world at -20 and not much warmer for the balance of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C temps as we approach noon here in St.John's. The coating of ice on the trees from yesterday's freezing rain is now starting to fall to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is starting for fall as we are at +4C. This feels more like late April than late Dec.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax, Nova Scotia - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Looks like a dragon is heading for Halifax, NS.


----------



## eMacMan

So back into negative territory. That and a bit of snow have us back in the firm grip of Old Man Winter. I gotta tell ya the old man is pounding the bejeezus outta that upstart kid Global Warming.


----------



## macdoodle

-6C this afternoon, (11:30 pm) had some light snow earlier, down to -8 tonight.... still grateful to be out of the 'deep freeze' (small mercies you know!)


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at nearly 4PM as the fog rolls in all around us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and cool in the breeze. Temperatures will be cold right up to Christmas day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light freezing drizzle coating everything is a thin layer of ice.


----------



## SINC

We just keep falling, now at -16.


----------



## rgray

We're having a heat wave: -10!


----------



## SINC

Winter is here and little change to be seen all week with a high of only -13 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and damp +2C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Back into negative double digits and more snow. Yet another colder than normal winter month in the works.


----------



## macdoodle

-9C at 11 am here, overcast and no wind....


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and getting very foggy at we approach 3PM here in St.John's. The Winter Soltice service atop Signal Hill at 2PM was socked in by fog. On a clear day, you can see for miles and miles from the top of Cabot Tower on Signal Hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C but with a light rain .......... that is being blasted into the side of the house. Wind warnings have been issued for St.John's, with gusts over 110km/h predicted for overnight.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -7C with light snow... it is almost 6pm and dark as pitch.... 

Is this not the shortest day of the year? which means we shall gain 1 min a day from now on.... (if I recall this correctly...)


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like it will be cold through Thursday morning then pretty normal winter temps for a coupla days. And of course more snow!


----------



## SINC

-15 under a heavy snowfall warning. We got 15 cm yesterday and the same is forecast for today with a high of -12.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the winds dying down to 80km/h from overnights 110km/h sustained gusts. Sounded like trains were going by the house all night. A light rain has been falling, and we have lost well over a foot of snow. There is still snow all over and I doubt we shall lose these last foot or two feet of snow by Christmas. So, once again, St. John's shall have a white Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada for St.John's ......... If it holds true, it will be the first time since the late 1890's (Yes, 1890s !!!) that St.John's has had a Christmas eve, Christmas day, Boxing day and the next day with no snow falling and some sun. 

Thursday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High zero. 
Friday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High zero. 
Saturday A mix of sun and cloud. Windy. Low minus 2. High minus 1. 
Sunday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 3. High minus 1.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from Environment Canada for St.John's ......... If it holds true, it will be the first time since the late 1890's (Yes, 1890s !!!) that St.John's has had a Christmas eve, Christmas day, Boxing day and the next day with no snow falling and some sun.
> 
> Thursday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High zero.
> Friday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 2. High zero.
> Saturday A mix of sun and cloud. Windy. Low minus 2. High minus 1.
> Sunday A mix of sun and cloud. Low minus 3. High minus 1.


Well perhaps global warming is in effect for St. John's this year! :clap: maybe this is your gift for the season!! :lmao: Sounds pretty darn nice to me.... for y'all!! 

We are at -12 snow flurries expected later, and the wind is very light.
Still grateful for the lack of -30 +C temps...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well perhaps global warming is in effect for St. John's this year! :clap: maybe this is your gift for the season!! :lmao: Sounds pretty darn nice to me.... for y'all!!
> 
> We are at -12 snow flurries expected later, and the wind is very light.
> Still grateful for the lack of -30 +C temps...


Thanks, macdoodle. Global warming does not help eastern NL, since with the ice caps melting, it causes more icebergs to drift by St.John's (1000-2000 on average each year now), and this cools off our Spring temps, as do the ice flows that come in March and don't break up until sometime in late May/early June. When this happens, we might get a few days over 15C by late June. So, global warming is real and is no friend to NL.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, macdoodle. Global warming does not help eastern NL, since with the ice caps melting, it causes more icebergs to drift by St.John's (1000-2000 on average each year now), and this cools off our Spring temps, as do the ice flows that come in March and don't break up until sometime in late May/early June. When this happens, we might get a few days over 15C by late June. So, global warming is real and is no friend to NL.


I hear you DrG, I remember when the ice packed into the Halifax Harbour, it was amazing to see, but also dangerous ... usually this harbour is ice free all year.... feels like yesterday but was in the 80's I think.... 

I am not sure global warning is a friend to anyone, the cold is too cold, the hot is too hot.... until we get past the coming celestial alignment (2012) we will have to endure...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I hear you DrG, I remember when the ice packed into the Halifax Harbour, it was amazing to see, but also dangerous ... usually this harbour is ice free all year.... feels like yesterday but was in the 80's I think....
> 
> I am not sure global warning is a friend to anyone, the cold is too cold, the hot is too hot.... until we get past the coming celestial alignment (2012) we will have to endure...


Yes, the harbors get ice bound with pack ice that stays until the winds shift. That picture was taken on April 1st of this year, and it stayed inshore for days, trapping ships, ice breakers and tugs alike, and stayed just off-shore for weeks, keeping things quite chilly until mid-June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just checked out the lastest for St.John's in the Canadian Farmers Almanac -- For the 20th to the 23rd, "Becoming wet" (we have had rain for the 20/21/22 and more predicted for tomorrow). For the 24th to the 27th, "Dry and tranquil". No rain or snow is forecasted by Environment Canada for those days and we might even get some sunshine. Amazing ................ since we have not had a "dry and tranquil" Dec.24-27, with some sunshine, since the late 1890s.


----------



## macdoodle

Way to go!! sounds like a reprieve!! :clap::clap:


----------



## mgmitchell

Still bloody cold today, though sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada just changed the forecast for St.John's ............... and now there shall not be those four days of sunshine. 

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

There goes the sun ...............

YouTube - The Beatles - Here comes the sun


----------



## macdoodle

Loved the song!, and they COULD be incorrect no??


----------



## SINC

-16 on the way to -25 with snow. Then tomorrow night -30s. The FAM is back.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -13 right now,( feels like -21) no wind, supposed to be -7 tomorrow.....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Loved the song!, and they COULD be incorrect no??


Maybe, but I doubt it. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Currently +4C with winds down to 55km/h now and some fog.


----------



## eMacMan

We to are currently at -13 heading for somewhere around -20.

Heard an interesting comment today. Apparently the failure of El Nino to show its gorgeous head has really cost some US retailers. Since the Great Gore had promised that El Nino would indeed appear, the suggestion was that the retailers should sue the Great One for breech of promise. Maybe they could throw a bit of action towards our small community to cover the extra cost of snow removal.


----------



## SINC

-24 here this morning and creeping up to -19, then plunging to the -30s overnight. Brrrr.


----------



## rgray

-12 now going to -5. 







later.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy here in St.John's. That is our high for the day.


----------



## macdoodle

-18C right now, getting cold again... supposed to warm up later in the week.... ???


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light drizzle this afternoon. Not enough to take away all of our snow to give us here in St.John's a beautiful green Christmas.


----------



## macdoodle

-20 right now, supposed to go up to -4 ....( do pigs fly???)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -20 right now, supposed to go up to -4 ....( do pigs fly???)


Not unless the Canadian Farmers' Almanac says they do ............ amazing how more accurate they have been for St.John's than Environment Canada.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Not unless the Canadian Farmers' Almanac says they do ............ amazing how more accurate they have been for St.John's than Environment Canada.


The Almanac has been spot on for more years than I care to recall, the interesting thing is when you talk to the farmers, ranchers, and fishermen, the ways they predict the weather is amazing.... cows , horses, birds, etc all doing something or other and of course the moon and stars ... these men of the environment can give you a better reading on the coming weather than all those meteorologists .... 

Do you remember Percy Saltzman.... he was the exception... his weather was great...
I was a kid when he was on TV but he fascinated me ....


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB woke up to -22°C. Sunny and no wind. We may peak out at around -12°C, then hopefully closer to seasonal norms over Christmas.


----------



## SINC

What's this? Some strange yellow ball has appeared in the sky. I vaguely recall seeing it before. could this mean an end to our snowfall?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> What's this? Some strange yellow ball has appeared in the sky. I vaguely recall seeing it before. could this mean an end to our snowfall?


After all this it would be tragic to be denied a White Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not sure of Percy Saltzman on CBC, but in my youth, Tex Antoine gave the weather report where he dressed his “Uncle Weatherby” character to reflect the weather for New York City.


----------



## macdoodle

down to -18 right now, and the sun has begun to desert us.... heading for -20 soon I imagine!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as the fog starts to roll in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## eMacMan

While we did get up to -8°C for about 30 seconds we are back down to -20°. 

Looks like we may go snow free tonight. Hope so as we are about 3 feet ahead of last years totals and the snowy months are still to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light wet snow falling at midnight here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C this morning, with a light overnight dusting of snow. While I hate snow, I have to admit that this looks nice. I even see a few blue patches in the sky. Happy Holidays to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-27 and warming to -20 by tonight, then a high of -10 on Christmas Day. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## macdoodle

-25 here, snowed in the night..... supposed to be -3 tomorrow.... ??


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C with a light off and on snowfall.


----------



## eMacMan

Alpen Glo this AM. Absolutely Awesome. Was -27°C overnight now back up to -18°C. The normal carrot has no been pushed back to Christmas Day or maybe even Boxing Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we approach 2AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-20 at 11:35 pm and warming to -10 by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Still -20 and with the humidity sitting at 77%, it is bitterly cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy, but last night's dusting of snow makes everything very nice. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

-15 now and warming as we speak....


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -20°C in SW AB. It has however warmed up 5° in the past hour. A long way to go to the predicted high of around zero but the sun is shining however no wind, so who knows.

All in all a glorious Christmas day as long as you cover your .... .


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very cloudy now here in St.John's. Christmas morning was a bit sunny, but now I have a feeling snow clouds are rolling over us. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -9 now, since the days get warmer in the later afternoon around here it should warm up a bit more before the drop begins once more!


----------



## SINC

Well, we made out high of -10 and we're headed down again.


----------



## The Doug

-3, overcast.

Freezing rain warning in effect for tomorrow; it'll probably be mixed with ice pellets & snow throughout the day. Sunday likely similar. 

That's okay though - I have absolutely no intention of leaving the house until next Monday at the earliest.


----------



## eMacMan

We just made -5°C for all of a minute or 2. Temps starting to back slide faster than an evangelist on a mission visit to the red light district.

Edit: Now back below -20°C


----------



## rgray

Freezing Rain Warning : Merrickville-Wolford - Kemptville


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a chance of flurries by tomorrow morning. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

8:40 pm and we are at -9, it was colder earlier... so warm and fuzzy for tomorrow.... 
(I'll take anything near 0C


----------



## SINC

-15 out there this morning and with a humidity reading of 85% it feels much colder. A high of -7 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C as we approach 10AM here in St.John's.


----------



## lookitsmarc

Freezing rain and threatening my flight here in Ottawa.


----------



## Dr.G.

lookitsmarc said:


> Freezing rain and threatening my flight here in Ottawa.


 Bon chance, mon ami. Bon voyage. Paix.


----------



## mrjimmy

There should be a blanket of crisp white snow with Christmas lights twinkling out there; instead there is cold rain and mud.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> There should be a blanket of crisp white snow with Christmas lights twinkling out there; instead there is cold rain and mud.


Yuk. Still, if you are well, that is a plus. Paix, mrj, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Has been in the -24°C to -26°C range for the past 10 hours. Once again the weatherman/wannabe politician is promising a high of around zero. Those guys must be smoking the same wacky tobacky as Michael Mann.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at a balmy -12 right now, bright sun and no wind.... 66% humidity makes it feel a wee bit chilly....


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of unexpected sunshine. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## Chris

In Napanee it's hovering around zero, with rain pelting down, varying in intensity. Thank goodness it isn't getting colder, just yet.

Goin' back to my egg nog....


----------



## SINC

-12 in bright sun over the noon hour here.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as the sun is setting here in St.John's. Nothing to shovel, so I am NOT complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

A crisp -1C with a nice quarter moon overhead in the night's sky. A fine evening to end a quiet day.


----------



## The Doug

0 degrees at 6:50 a.m. with very light rain at the moment. Environment Canada has removed the freezing rain warning for my area.

It was very messy overnight - lots of rain mixed with ice pellets and wet snow. There is some ice accumulation on the trees but it doesn't look significant. The rain is supposed to end late this morning or in the afternoon. 

If that's our forecast, I'll take it. Most areas off to the east & southeast of us are under heavy rainfall & freezing rain warnings today. Some areas are under snowfall warnings.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy here in St.John's. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

Incredibly eery night last night. A rainy day turned into a cold still night. A thin layer of ice covered everything as if it was flash frozen and you could hear the slightest sound for what felt like blocks. The dog was on high alert as was I.

This morning I can see the faint red hue of the sunrise. A nice break from two days of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Incredibly eery night last night. A rainy day turned into a cold still night. A thin layer of ice covered everything as if it was flash frozen and you could hear the slightest sound for what felt like blocks. The dog was on high alert as was I.
> 
> This morning I can see the faint red hue of the sunrise. A nice break from two days of rain.


I know that sensation well, mrj. Our dogs don't go on "high alert", however .............. they just refuse to go outside.


----------



## SINC

Still cool at -15 on the way to a high of only -8 today, but that is close to seasonal for us.


----------



## eMacMan

Again mid - 20s(C) over night. Maybe seasonal norms tomorrow if were lucky. This December may, like October, prove to be one of the coldest on record. 

Thankfully those EPA banned CO2 emissions are helping to warm things up in here, without them I am sure I would be naught but a block of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2.5C this afternoon in St.John's. Seasonal, but without any snow falling, which is what usually happens on this date. Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed by 3 degrees up to -12 at the noon hour and may yet make our high of -8 today


----------



## eMacMan

Currently at -7°C predicted high of -5°C should be attainable. Shortly after that I expect yet another quick plunge into the -20°Cs


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C going down to -6C overnight, and then up to +2C with a bit of sunshine tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've been stuck at -15, our current reading for days now and little difference today with a high of -14.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C at 9AM here in St.John's. Some snow is forecast for today, with rain and snow overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to +1C with a bit of sunshine. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## macdoodle

-16 this AM, feels like -27 tho.... bit of wind and yet eerily still ... brrrrr


----------



## eMacMan

Once again overnight plunged and held in mid -20°Cs range. Back up to about -10°C. Not holding my breath as far as seeing positive temps today. Still I do love the sunshine but that light wind feels worse than it probably is.


----------



## SINC

I must go out and tap my thermometer. It has been reading -15 for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C going up to +5C tomorrow with some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the rain has started. Since I don't have to shovel rain, I don't care how much falls, since it takes some of the snow away.


----------



## macdoodle

9 :15 now and -2C.... not too bad for this time of year....


----------



## SINC

We've had a huge swing in temperature this morning and instead of being -15, we're at -14. We won't see much change today though with a high of -13.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with lots of wind and rain. Still, the snow shovels remain where they are and shall not be needed today.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow "only" -11 this morning and only an hour or so in the negative double digits. Looks like a pleasant day topping at zero. Still too little too late to keep this from becoming one of the coldest Decembers on record.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and the rain and strong winds are being replaced by fog. Still, one does not have to shovel fog, so I am happy.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Wow "only" -11 this morning and only an hour or so in the negative double digits. Looks like a pleasant day topping at zero. Still too little too late to keep this from becoming one of the coldest Decembers on record.


Yeah, that Global Warming's a bitch, ain't it?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yeah, that Global Warming's a bitch, ain't it?


I promise, if we get some Global Warming I will set the flamingos free.(Thanks to the Minnesotans 4 Global Warming)


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +6C and the fog has lifted as the wind has returned. The temps shall plunge by New Year's Eve, down to -8C.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has rolled in once again, but it is just over +6C here in St.John's, a temp we might not experience until late April or early May. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

- 15 right now, it is nearly 7 pm


----------



## SINC

We're at, drum roll please, -16.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We're at, drum roll please, -16.


:lmao::lmao::clap::clap:


----------



## eMacMan

After a single day at normal temps we are heading back into the -20s overnight.

We are now a shoe in to set an all time low mean average for December.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning in St.John's, but we shall be falling down to -2C by this afternoon. No major snow, so this is fine with me.


----------



## lyonsnet

-12C and nice and sunny here this morning. We had lots of wind last night and snow, but both has died down. Looking forward to a high of -10C for the rest of the day.

The pad lock on my barn door might be frozen, as the key goes in, turns both ways, but doesn't unlock. My snow shovels are in there, so now I have an excuse why I'm leaving the snow on the driveway. 

I was going to heat up the lock to see if I can get it to unlock. If anyone has any other suggestions, please feel free to send my way. It's a new lock, and was labelled for outdoors.

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

lyonsnet said:


> -12C and nice and sunny here this morning. We had lots of wind last night and snow, but both has died down. Looking forward to a high of -10C for the rest of the day.
> 
> The pad lock on my barn door might be frozen, as the key goes in, turns both ways, but doesn't unlock. My snow shovels are in there, so now I have an excuse why I'm leaving the snow on the driveway.
> 
> I was going to heat up the lock to see if I can get it to unlock. If anyone has any other suggestions, please feel free to send my way. It's a new lock, and was labelled for outdoors.
> 
> Cheers,



How much snow does Wolfville, NS get in an average winter, lyonsnet? My wife wants us to retire there to get away from the snow here in St.John's.


----------



## lyonsnet

Dr.G. said:


> How much snow does Wolfville, NS get in an average winter, lyonsnet? My wife wants us to retire there to get away from the snow here in St.John's.


Hi Dr. G,
We started to discuss this earlier in this thread. I read once from Environment Canada, that on average this area receives about 270cm of snow annually. That must be a fraction of what St. John's receives. 

Cheers,


----------



## Dr.G.

lyonsnet said:


> Hi Dr. G,
> We started to discuss this earlier in this thread. I read once from Environment Canada, that on average this area receives about 270cm of snow annually. That must be a fraction of what St. John's receives.
> 
> Cheers,


Sorry, the mind is the first to go ............ or is it the knee? Still, I forgot that I already asked you this question. Thanks for the info. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## lyonsnet

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry, the mind is the first to go ............ or is it the knee? Still, I forgot that I already asked you this question. Thanks for the info. Merci, mon ami.


I think it's the knee, but I forget :lmao:

Cheers


----------



## macdoodle

lyonsnet said:


> -12C and nice and sunny here this morning. We had lots of wind last night and snow, but both has died down. Looking forward to a high of -10C for the rest of the day.
> 
> The pad lock on my barn door might be frozen, as the key goes in, turns both ways, but doesn't unlock. My snow shovels are in there, so now I have an excuse why I'm leaving the snow on the driveway.
> 
> I was going to heat up the lock to see if I can get it to unlock. If anyone has any other suggestions, please feel free to send my way. It's a new lock, and was labelled for outdoors.
> 
> Cheers,


I had this happen once, I just took out a pot of hot water and let it soak I got it open, then took it indoors wiped it as dry as I could and took the hair drier to make sure it was dry on the inside, let it sit indoors for the night, then sprayed it with WD 40 (don't know why really,seemed to be the thing to do), it has been fine ever since, and it was not an outdoor lock. Maybe that would help...
You could get some of that de-icer for door locks, that might also do the trick... but first you have to get out of the driveway perhaps?? :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle

- 14C and snow forecast.... I am tired of this cold already...


----------



## lyonsnet

macdoodle said:


> I had this happen once, I just took out a pot of hot water and let it soak I got it open, then took it indoors wiped it as dry as I could and took the hair drier to make sure it was dry on the inside, let it sit indoors for the night, then sprayed it with WD 40 (don't know why really,seemed to be the thing to do), it has been fine ever since, and it was not an outdoor lock. Maybe that would help...
> You could get some of that de-icer for door locks, that might also do the trick... but first you have to get out of the driveway perhaps?? :lmao:


No, lucky for me, I have too much stuff in my barn, so the car doesn't fit 

Thanks for the tip, I was actually thinking of the hot water, and possibly banging (tapping lightly maybe) it with a hammer to see if I can free up the inside mechanism. 

Cheers,


----------



## SINC

-17 and by the look of things we're in for a lot of snow in the coming week. Since -17 is also our high for the day, we're stuck there for the day.


----------



## eMacMan

lyonsnet said:


> -12C and nice and sunny here this morning. We had lots of wind last night and snow, but both has died down. Looking forward to a high of -10C for the rest of the day.
> 
> The pad lock on my barn door might be frozen, as the key goes in, turns both ways, but doesn't unlock. My snow shovels are in there, so now I have an excuse why I'm leaving the snow on the driveway.
> 
> I was going to heat up the lock to see if I can get it to unlock. If anyone has any other suggestions, please feel free to send my way. It's a new lock, and was labelled for outdoors.
> 
> Cheers,


Safest way would be to use a hairdryer (low setting is fine). The hot water bit will work but may put more moisture in the lock. 

beejaconI have also heard of people using a propane torch, usually when they burn down whatever it is that is behind what they are trying to thaw.beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

Jack Frost was playing about in the night.... (couldn't see it in the dark of early morning

outside my window.... this is not snow, but frost!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, macdoodle. 

Amazingly, we have lost most of the 40cm snowfall that hit us in early Dec. This is now this ...............

We average 150cm of snow in an average December, but so far, we have only had about 70cm since late October.


----------



## SINC

Noon hour and still -17, but dropping and continuing to drop to a low of -30 tomorrow night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Noon hour and still -17, but dropping and continuing to drop to a low of -30 tomorrow night.


I can beat that, Sinc. 
Tonight A few clouds. Wind northwest 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light this evening. Low minus 28. Cold wind chill minus 36. 

Of course, that is in Churchill Fall, NL, which is one of the coldest spots in NL, located in western Labrador. 

My wife loves to tell me stories of when she was a girl growing up in Edmonton and Calgary, and she had to walk to school in these sorts of windchills. She once dressed me up in various layers to demonstrate how one survives these sorts of weather conditions if you had to work outside. I could not lower my arms, and if I fell down, I would not be able to get up.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Great pics, macdoodle.
> 
> Amazingly, we have lost most of the 40cm snowfall that hit us in early Dec. This is now this ...............
> 
> We average 150cm of snow in an average December, but so far, we have only had about 70cm since late October.


Good to see you are not so blanketed .. fast swipe is all you need!

Thanks on the pics, those are colour shots BTW shows how monochrome the morning was today....

All is still, and not bright, but light, sitting at -14 Waiting for the other shoe to drop!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Good to see you are not so blanketed .. fast swipe is all you need!
> 
> Thanks on the pics, those are colour shots BTW shows how monochrome the morning was today....
> 
> All is still, and not bright, but light, sitting at -14 Waiting for the other shoe to drop!!


The Farmer's Almanac for Canada has us in for one more snowstorm before the new year, but I think that it will hit central NL and not St.John's. We shall see. We are still being told to expect lots of snow in Jan-April. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

makes me cold just reading it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> makes me cold just reading it!!


My wife said that Edmonton was much colder than Calgary, but she was in Labrador City, NL, near Churchill Falls, one Jan., and said that the cold there was similar to Edmonton ............ bitterly cold and very dry.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -16 now, around 8:30 pm.... very still and quiet... seems to make it colder somehow....


----------



## SINC

-20 and headed down to -26 tonight and then getting cold.


----------



## eMacMan

Heading back into the -20s tonight. So far we have missed out on the current crop of snow but I doubt that that will last.


----------



## SINC

Yep AGW will prevent any more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we approach 11AM here in St.John's. With a windchill of -12C, the light snow falling is not heavy, nor is it deep. Just an inch or so is forecast, so this will be a December with a record-setting low for the amount of snow to fall, and to be on the ground.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! What a surprise.

I donned the puffy jacket, hat and gloves for this morning's dog walk and was sweating a block in. It looks as though it should be cold but it is in fact very mild. Like March mild (which in TO is usually mild).

I'm positive I heard a robin as well. I hope not, for I'm sure this will all change next year...


----------



## SINC

We're at -26, exactly as predicted with a high of only -21 this afternoon and plunging to -31 for New Year's Eve.


----------



## macdoodle

11 am and -18 wind chill of -25 so it is still a freezer burn battle!


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up to -25 with a wind chill of -36. Must be all that help from AGW.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a light freezing drizzle to coat everything.


----------



## eMacMan

We are stuck at -18°C as well. Have been stuck there for the past 12 hours and will probably continue to stay there into the New Year. This will assure us of being the coldest December on record by a fairly healthy margin.

Good news is that the snow has started coming down which seemingly has helped to reduce the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We are stuck at -18°C as well. Have been stuck there for the past 12 hours and will probably continue to stay there into the New Year. This will assure us of being the coldest December on record by a fairly healthy margin.
> 
> Good news is that the snow has started coming down which seemingly has helped to reduce the wind.


We are about to get the December with the least amount of snow, but above average for rainfall. Strange winter so far. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

A real mixed bag of weather coming our way today and for the next week. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-18 and overcast, thee sun??? is calling it a day and soon the bar up the road will be filled ...


----------



## SINC

-28 and the wind chill is now nearing -40 as it gusts just hard enough to make it unbearable out there.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> -28 and the wind chill is now nearing -40 as it gusts just hard enough to make it unbearable out there.


 I won't complain for sure, I had no idea it was that severe up there... 

Keep warm!! Stay in.....:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -14C windchill is cold for us in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Been -18°C for nearly 24 hours straight. Doubt that we shall see that Blue Moon tonight, though it certainly is fully justified if it does turn blue. 

The neighbours have rented a hot tub for the occasion and apparently will hot-tub and booze the New Year in under a blizzard.

I will get a roaring fire going, seems much more apropos.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow clouds are parting, and we might see the moon tonight.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful full moon is shining brightly here and illuminates the park as bright as I have ever seen it reflecting off all the undisturbed snow. A lovely New Year's Eve gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon here as well, Sinc. Glad to be able to share this natural beauty with a friend. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-24 and the wind chill is approaching -40 as it is howling out there. A high of only -16 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We took some of our dogs out for a run on a local golf course, where it was -2C but windy with a -14C windchill. That is cold enough for me. +3C and some rain is forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Staring at a beautiful bright sunny day, at -16 tho!!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and a light freezing drizzle is coating everything ............... and not a bit of sunshine to be seen.


----------



## SINC

Still -22 with a brisk wind and very cold wind chill.


----------



## bsenka

Sunny and -31 (-38 windchill).

Going skating this afternoon!


----------



## mrjimmy

A little late posting here (it is NY'SD after all...).

Dull grey but mildish start to 2010. A gentle snow was falling on the morning dog walk. A big contrast to last year's freezing temps but brilliant golden sunrise.

Here's the hound this morning greeting the New Year.


----------



## macdoodle

mrjimmy said:


> A little late posting here (it is NY'SD after all...).
> 
> Dull grey but mildish start to 2010. A gentle snow was falling on the morning dog walk. A big contrast to last year's freezing temps but brilliant golden sunrise.
> 
> Here's the hound this morning greeting the New Year.


AWWW! he really doesn't look impressed with it all.... probably wondering why he is sitting in cold snow!! 

it's -10 here at 11:30 AM, but with the wind feels like -20 ... 
(so sez the weather widget!!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> A little late posting here (it is NY'SD after all...).
> 
> Dull grey but mildish start to 2010. A gentle snow was falling on the morning dog walk. A big contrast to last year's freezing temps but brilliant golden sunrise.
> 
> Here's the hound this morning greeting the New Year.


Great shot, mrj. If he likes snow, he can come here and play "king of the hill" with my dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and starting to get foggy. Strange weather for Jan. 1st.


----------



## macdoodle

BIG CHINOOK Wind...... blowing trough, up to -1 right now at 8:30!!
MMMMM warmmmm !! :love2:


----------



## SINC

-19 just before midnight and with a high tomorrow of -17 we're not moving much.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +4C outside and last night's fog is lifting. No sun, but it is bright outside. Much of yesterday's snow is gone, and this is leaving the mounds we created by shoveling the 40cm on snow in that storm in early December. Still, the roads are clear and there is nothing to shovel today. Simply amazing ............


----------



## macdoodle

Well the Chinook has done well... we are now at +3C and no wind at present.... trees have lost their frosty coats.... feels like spring... (for now) !


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here. +4C with sunshine and no wind. Snow is melting as we speak and kids are outside playing.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Same here. +4C with sunshine and no wind. Snow is melting as we speak and kids are outside playing.


wonderful start to 20-10 Dr G.... hope it keeps up, sure shortens this end of winter!!:lmao:

With any luck the' bergs' will not jam... but I think the warmth may cause a problem in that area... yes??


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for the day of -17 at mid morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Second great day in a row. Wonderful start to the new year. With luck another great day tomorrow, then back to winter.

Nothing like the swimsuit winter MacDoc promised us in the Global Warming thread but after that Flash Freeze December a 3 day vacation from winter has to be highly treasured.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great day here as well. We still have +4C temps as we approach 3PM, and the sun is still out (sort of), with some clouds rolling in. Still, no major snow is forecast, as they are getting in Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> wonderful start to 20-10 Dr G.... hope it keeps up, sure shortens this end of winter!!:lmao:
> 
> With any luck the' bergs' will not jam... but I think the warmth may cause a problem in that area... yes??


Yes, this is great. I can't remember the start of a new year with so little snow on the ground. I actually took pictures of my front and back yards just to do some comparisons. Amazing.

The icebergs are being tracked. They are calving off larger and larger each year due to global warming. The ice pack forms when we get very cold ocean temps and strong northeasterly winds. Then, the pack ice comes in towards the NL coastline.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at -12 right now, the sun is down and so is the wind..... it is around 5 pm...... 
i hope it is nice tomorrow, ...going visiting...


----------



## SINC

:yawn:-17, still, or is it again? I've lost track.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +3C and a light fog is drifting in over St. John's. A nice night.


----------



## macdoodle

Down a degree... looks like we are headed into a cold night!! 

Glad you are getting some nice temps there Dr G!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Down a degree... looks like we are headed into a cold night!!
> 
> Glad you are getting some nice temps there Dr G!!


It's not the temps that has everyone so cheerful, it is the lack of snow. Nothing but flurries are forecast for the next week. This is amazing. 



St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Like living in wonderland!! Don't put down the looking glass!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Like living in wonderland!! Don't put down the looking glass!!


Good idea, macdoodle. Still, we know what the "Snows of January", not to be mistaken with "The Snows of Kilimanjaro", may bring. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

From Environment Canada --

Tonight Snow at times heavy mixed with ice pellets changing to rain mixed with snow and ice pellets late this evening. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Blowing snow early this evening. Wind northeast 40 km/h gusting to 70 increasing to 70 gusting to 120 near midnight. Temperature rising to plus 2 by morning. 

Sunday Periods of snow. Snow mixed with rain in the morning. Snowfall amount 2 to 4 cm. Wind east 40 km/h gusting to 60 becoming northeast 20 in the afternoon. Temperature falling to zero in the afternoon. 

This is for Moncton, NB. They have been pounded all winter, and winter is still months from being over.


----------



## SINC

-18 and headed to -25 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a misting fog is making everything a bit damp. Was going to hang out some laundry on the clothes line, so I guess that is out for today. Will have to wait for May. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

-17 with light snow and little change with a high of -15.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +3C as the fog lifts here at noon.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting here at -15 nearly noon.... some snow expected, but no wind to speak of.... on my way to a farmhouse, bet it will be much colder in the open....


----------



## mrjimmy

-10 and snowing quite a bit out there. Lucky it's Sunday or there would be chaos here in the TDot.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and the rain has stopped and the fog has returned. All is quiet here in St.John's at 4PM.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> +4C and the rain has stopped and the fog has returned. All is quiet here in St.John's at 4PM.


DON'T drop the Looking Glass!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

There was to be a candle-light vigil to mark the start of the 10 anniversary of the GTA's snow disaster. Crews from NB, PEI and NL were sent in, along with the army, to help out. Sadly, wind and rain blew out the candles here in St.John's and throughout PEI, and heavy snow buried the candles in NB. Still, we shall remember and not forget.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at -15. For days now.


----------



## rgray

Blowin' and snowin' since early yesterday. Temp is "up" to -8. Humour of the situation wearing off....


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and there is a light rain to wash away the fog. Forecast is for +4C and some sun for tomorrow, but we shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like we got Alberta's entire quota for good weather today. Currently +4°C along with a snow eating light west wind.


----------



## SINC

We're now at, wait for it, -16 and dropping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still at +4C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're stuck at -15. For days now.


Sinc, my wife just spoke with her brother in Edmonton, and they have made a trade -- some Edmonton sunshine for some St.John's mildness. Good luck when the rain freezes, both here and there. A bad deal all around, I fear. tptptptp

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

I never worry about what EC forecasts. they have a terrible track record at about 90% wrong. I do not trust them at all. The CTV news forecast tonight calls for milder weather in the coming week and they are usually right. :clap:

In short Environment Canada sucks the big fat one. tptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

Here at -15 and getting cooler by the hour... skies are clear and little wind ...


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we approach 9AM here in St.John's. The pouring rain overnight has stopped, and the fog has lifted. Nothing but clouds and an early morning stillness being broken with kids going off to school once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I never worry about what EC forecasts. they have a terrible track record at about 90% wrong. I do not trust them at all. The CTV news forecast tonight calls for milder weather in the coming week and they are usually right. :clap:
> 
> In short Environment Canada sucks the big fat one. tptptptp


Well, then send us some of your sunshine and we will send you some flurries. Deal?


----------



## SINC

-18 this morning and our high for the day so we are going nowhere today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are at +4C at just after 10AM, but that is about as far as we are going as well ............ at least in a positive direction. Still, most of the snow has gone, so for that fact, we are all grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at 4PM, with a few patches of blue sky up above. A fine afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Checked out the historical averages for "snow on the ground" here in St.John's, and it is usually 89.0cm by this time of the year. This takes into account the loss of any snowfall due to sun and rain. Right now, there is a patch of snow in the center of my front garden left over from the five foot mound that I created with my snowblower in the early part of Dec. Still +4C, so a bit of that will slowly melt away overnight.

The ground is now soft, and my wife is going to chance planting some Spring bulbs left over from our Oct. planting.


----------



## SINC

We're still stuck at -19 on the way to -29 tonight and mid -30s tomorrow, then warming up.


----------



## eMacMan

We have back-slid into winter. Snow coming down & negative double digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light drizzle tonight and on into tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-21 and slipping down. Sh!te!


----------



## SINC

-22 with a high of -19, then dropping to -30s tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some blue sky showing ............. so we might even get a bit of sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and I have chanced to put some towels out on the clothes line this morning, and even opened up a few windows to let some fresh air into the home.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> +3C and I have chanced to put some towels out on the clothes line this morning, and even opened up a few windows to let some fresh air into the home.


Ahhh! lucky you!! my towels are out alright, stopping little spaces that make draughts in tight places!! :lmao: 
(never get frost on the windows though, the windows are goos and tight!) 

We are at -15 according to Hoyle, but my thermometer says -8C right now.... 
one of us is correct I assume!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Ahhh! lucky you!! my towels are out alright, stopping little spaces that make draughts in tight places!! :lmao:
> (never get frost on the windows though, the windows are goos and tight!)
> 
> We are at -15 according to Hoyle, but my thermometer says -8C right now....
> one of us is correct I assume!! :lmao:


It is cloudy, with a bit of a breeze, but this will do most of the drying ........ I hope. Still, it is nice to get some fresh air in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning here in St.John's, with +2C temps and sunshine. We have not seen real sunshine and blue skies in well over a week. A grand day here to be enjoyed by all.


----------



## SINC

-23 and not much change with a high of -19 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -23 and not much change with a high of -19 today.


 At least it's not snowing. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

A balmy?? -20 at this time.... warming up later ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly +5C with beautiful blue skies and sunshine. I rushed to get some more towels out on the clothes line. It might be the last time I am able to do this for a few months at least.


----------



## eMacMan

-32°C this AM.  On top of that 8 inches of tightly packed snow.


----------



## macdoodle

Yikes  down a degree.... -21 now we were supposed to go UP!!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -32°C this AM.  On top of that 8 inches of tightly packed snow.


I can envision the 8 inches of snow, but NOT those sorts of temps.  Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

I took a chance and went outside when it hit +5C with a bucket of warm water to wash some of the salt from my car. We don't get this chance often, certainly not in January, but while it will be dirty again by Friday, my car looks nice just now.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I took a chance and went outside when it hit +5C with a bucket of warm water to wash some of the salt from my car. We don't get this chance often, certainly not in January, but while it will be dirty again by Friday, my car looks nice just now.


That is so the problem in the east, the salt on the roads,,, but it is better than the rocks on ours... I never had a cracked windshield in my life until I came to Alberta, here it is a way of life 
You would think there would be few rocks around on the prairies, but they come out of nowhere, 

Glad you got your car nice and clean... this time of year it is a bonus!! 

Down to -22 and the sun is out.... what's with that?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I took a chance and went outside when it hit +5C with a bucket of warm water to wash some of the salt from my car. We don't get this chance often, certainly not in January, but while it will be dirty again by Friday, my car looks nice just now.


Not much chance of mine getting dirty until someone in a 4wd breaks down the worst of the drifts in the alley. Town should plough it but I am not holding my breath. Fortunately even with these temps it is safe to walk to the closest grocery store.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That is so the problem in the east, the salt on the roads,,, but it is better than the rocks on ours... I never had a cracked windshield in my life until I came to Alberta, here it is a way of life
> You would think there would be few rocks around on the prairies, but they come out of nowhere,
> 
> Glad you got your car nice and clean... this time of year it is a bonus!!
> 
> Down to -22 and the sun is out.... what's with that?


My wife says the same thing, having grown up in Calgary and Edmonton. She saw her father's car with many a hole in the windshield ........ but still being driven in the winter.


----------



## SINC

On average, our family with three cars and the motor home lose a windshield per year. Almost every time on a paved road in the city of Edmonton. 

The sand they spread on the roads in winter must contain small rocks and they are picked up by tire treads at slow speeds. Then when cars pick up speed the rocks are ejected from the tread backwards, hitting windshields behind them in traffic.

I lost both sides of my motor home windshields in a single year, both times on the Yellowhead highway in the city of Edmonton.

I just repaired each side for $50/side rather than use my insurance to replace them at $1,800 each.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> On average, our family with three cars and the motor home lose a windshield per year. Almost every time on a paved road in the city of Edmonton.
> 
> The sand they spread on the roads in winter must contain small rocks and they are picked up by tire treads at slow speeds. Then when cars pick up speed the rocks are ejected from the tread backwards, hitting windshields behind them in traffic.
> 
> I lost both sides of my motor home windshields in a single year, both times on the Yellowhead highway in the city of Edmonton.
> 
> I just repaired each side for $50/side rather than use my inusrance to replace them at $1,800 each.


A wise decision re the self-repair rather than involving the insurance company.


----------



## SINC

Well, both marks were small and well below my line of vision. Keep in mind these windows are four feet high and I view through the centre. The repair just keeps them from spreading into my field of vision. I see far too many folks who use their insurance, "just because they have it" for very minor windshield dings that could easily be repaired in most cases for about $25. If we all did that, insurance rates would be much cheaper.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Well, both marks were small and well below my line of vision. Keep in mind these windows are four feet high and I view through the centre. The repair just keeps them from spreading into my field of vision. I see far too many folks who use their insurance, "just because they have it" for very minor windshield dings that could easily be repaired in most cases for about $25. If we all did that, insurance rates would be much cheaper.


Yes, there are a lot of places who do the liquid glass repair, for nearly nothing and an hour's time, small repairs can be made, and it gives you another year of driving (almost) crack free.....


----------



## Dr.G.

When my father-in-law came to visit one June he was amazed at the lack of rock dents/dings/holes in our cars, and the extent of rusting in some of the older cars. Coming from Calgary, it would be the reverse.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> When my father-in-law came to visit one June he was amazed at the lack of rock dents/dings/holes in our cars, and the extent of rusting in some of the older cars. Coming from Calgary, it would be the reverse.


:lmao::lmao: make that coming from anywhere in Alberta! It is a province wide phenomena....

As Don mentioned, it is too expensive to replace all the time, so you sort of go as long as you can ... that's as long as you can still see the road.... before the big replacement,
another thing, it seems when you haven't a crack, the aim of every other car is to shoot rocks.... but once you 'look like ' everyone else, the game is over ! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyway, back to the weather ................ still +5C and sunny here in St.John's at 3PM. I notice the days are getting a bit longer re sunlight.


----------



## macdoodle

well we are UP to -20 ... sun still shining... no wind .... you certainly got the best winter so far Dr. G!


----------



## SINC

Sadly it is still -21 here, but with light winds, the wind chill is only in the mid -30s.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> well we are UP to -20 ... sun still shining... no wind .... you certainly got the best winter so far Dr. G!


Maybe. When we got the 40cm storm in early Dec. I feared for the worse. Then, with on and off flurries bringing 5-10cm each day, we added up to 70cm by Christmas Day. Since then, we have had about 2cm of snow and 40mm of rain to wash is all away. Amazing. We will still get pounded this month and through April/May, but at least now we have somewhere to shovel it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly it is still -21 here, but with light winds, the wind chill is only in the mid -30s.




I feel guilty having just opened up my windows to let in some fresh air. Still, when you are out in the sunshine and warmth of Spring comes May and June, we will still be shoveling. So, in the end, it balances out.


----------



## eMacMan

All the way up to -16°C perhaps I can get a bit more of that snow shoveled later this PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, all good things must come to an end. 25+cm of wind-blown snow are being forecast for St.John's from late Friday night until late Saturday night. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

Already -27°C crystal clear sky. Something tells me the low is going to be in the -30s again certainly not the predicted -16°C.


----------



## SINC

-23 and falling under clear skies. Looks like -30 is a given tonight.


----------



## rgray

Twelfth consecutive day with snow! Craptacular!


----------



## macdoodle

It is 9:30 pm and we are down to -29C no wind but it is a dead cold.... fog expected...

Don't you need warm air to make fog


----------



## SINC

Ice fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, with +1C temps and light winds. Might get the same tomorrow before the snow hits us on Friday night. Well, it had to come at some point. C'est la vie.


----------



## macdoodle

it is 7:20 am and we are back to those lousy figures..... -32C right now....


----------



## eMacMan

Been stuck on -28°C for at least 12 hours. Supposed to warm up this PM. As Dr. G says; We shall see. Crystal clear again so maybe some alpen-glo in thee next hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we approach noon, but some clouds are rolling in to take away our blue skies. Still, it is a mild and quiet day here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been stuck on -28°C for at least 12 hours. Supposed to warm up this PM. As Dr. G says; We shall see. Crystal clear again so maybe some alpen-glo in thee next hour or so.


eMacMan, with temps like that, how can you see anything????? My eyes would freeze.  Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

According to my widget we are at -35C right now

According to my outside thermometer it is -32C the wind is out of the west and blowing a mild 7 kmh so that will bring it down more....

i notice the school is getting the kids in PDQ this morning, haven't heard the bell...probably frozen


----------



## eMacMan

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, eMacMan. What sort of camera did you use for that shot? Any filters on the camera (e.g., polarizer, UV, etc)?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> According to my widget we are at -35C right now
> 
> According to my outside thermometer it is -32C the wind is out of the west and blowing a mild 7 kmh so that will bring it down more....
> 
> i notice the school is getting the kids in PDQ this morning, haven't heard the bell...probably frozen


Macdoodle, I mentioned this to my wife who popped in a few minutes ago to pick up her laptop. It is +3C but with a bit of a wind coming off of a cold Atlantic Ocean. She said that she would feel warmer there than here.  I find it hard to believe, but she grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and has lived here for the past 15 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a call from my local Toro Snowblower dealer, who was getting my snowblower ready for the storm this weekend. He shall have it back to me tomorrow morning ............ just in time for Saturday's snow. The Canadian Farmers' Almanac had us for a snowstorm by the 7th ......... today ......... so they are off by a couple of days. I am still amazed at how accurate they have been this year. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Macdoodle, I mentioned this to my wife who popped in a few minutes ago to pick up her laptop. It is +3C but with a bit of a wind coming off of a cold Atlantic Ocean. She said that she would feel warmer there than here.  I find it hard to believe, but she grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and has lived here for the past 15 years.


She is right, the problem is you don't feel it right away... you are frozen before you now it!  the dampness is what makes the difference.... 

crawled up to -30C right now.... heat wave coming 'they say'
(that means anything closer to 0C:lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Great pic, eMacMan. What sort of camera did you use for that shot? Any filters on the camera (e.g., polarizer, UV, etc)?


No filters, minor exposure correction in PS Elements. Camera is a Kodak Z915. I spent a fair amount of time shopping and comparing. This is the first post WW2 Kodak camera that was good enough to get me to buy it. Excellent anti-shake feature, good 10:1 zoom lens, very fast shutter response, very comfortable grip, about 100 shots from a pair of AA alkalines. Small enough to go on the belt or a winter coat pocket. Nikons seem to require less density/colour correction but this camera felt much more solidly built than a similar sized Nikon or Canon.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Actually -28° C isn't too bad. Was able to go glove free long enough to get this shot of the Alpen-Glo.
> 
> View attachment 12289


This is amazing... where were you to get such a shot?

I have never seen anything like it!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> She is right, the problem is you don't feel it right away... you are frozen before you now it!  the dampness is what makes the difference....
> 
> crawled up to -30C right now.... heat wave coming 'they say'
> (that means anything closer to 0C:lmao:


Yes, the dampness is what she hates.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> No filters, minor exposure correction in PS Elements. Camera is a Kodak Z915. I spent a fair amount of time shopping and comparing. This is the first post WW2 Kodak camera that was good enough to get me to buy it. Excellent anti-shake feature, good 10:1 zoom lens, very fast shutter response, very comfortable grip, about 100 shots from a pair of AA alkalines. Small enough to go on the belt or a winter coat pocket. Nikons seem to require less density/colour correction but this camera felt much more solidly built than a similar sized Nikon or Canon.


Thanks for the info. A great shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is my favorite shots ........... which was one of a series I took at the sun rose over the St.John's Harbor one sunny October morning years ago. I kept shooting every 30 seconds or so as the sun rose and the ship got closer to the harbor.

The other pic is at sunset from atop of Signal Hill.


----------



## SINC

-18 over the noon hour with a RH of 73% and brisk winds producing wind chills of -34 out there. I was out earlier this morning and it's colder than a well digger's butt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -18 over the noon hour with a RH of 73% and brisk winds producing wind chills of -34 out there. I was out earlier this morning and it's colder than a well digger's butt.


Ouch!!! That must be cold with the level of RH.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> This is amazing... where were you to get such a shot?
> 
> I have never seen anything like it!! :clap:


About 80 miles west of you or about 50 feet from my door. Alpen-glo requires a very clear cold morning right around sun-rise. Partial payment for freezing our bunnies off even as MD & the like promise us the mildest winter ever due to global warming.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Here is my favorite shots ........... which was one of a series I took at the sun rose over the St.John's Harbor one sunny October morning years ago. I kept shooting every 30 seconds or so as the sun rose and the ship got closer to the harbor.
> 
> The other pic is at sunset from atop of Signal Hill.


Lovely shots as well.:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Lovely shots as well.:clap:


Merci. That was back in 1977, with a Minolta SLR.


----------



## rgray

-10. With a bit of snow today, that makes 13 days in a row with snow. On the other hand we had almost 5 whole minutes of bright sunshine.... But no real shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

-42C with the windchill in Regina, SK. My fillings hurt just thinking about this sort of extreme cold.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> About 80 miles west of you or about 50 feet from my door. Alpen-glo requires a very clear cold morning right around sun-rise. Partial payment for freezing our bunnies off even as MD & the like promise us the mildest winter ever due to global warming.


So I take it you are right IN the foothills... :clap:
quite stunning.... do you mind if I copy it to send to some friends? I am sure they have never seen this either and they have lived here all their lives...

this phenomina is known as Alpen-glo??


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Here is my favorite shots ........... which was one of a series I took at the sun rose over the St.John's Harbor one sunny October morning years ago. I kept shooting every 30 seconds or so as the sun rose and the ship got closer to the harbor.
> 
> The other pic is at sunset from atop of Signal Hill.


This is incredible Marc, it is so calm and serene, of course the colours are stunning, but you almost have to see it to believe it....  Lucky you!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is incredible Marc, it is so calm and serene, of course the colours are stunning, but you almost have to see it to believe it....  Lucky you!


It was amazing to watch the sun rising out of the Atlantic Ocean. The two points of land are called The Narrows, and is the entrance to the St.John's Harbor. I am still looking for the last slide with the ship at its closest point to me and reflecting the sun that is totally out of the water.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It was amazing to watch the sun rising out of the Atlantic Ocean. The two points of land are called The Narrows, and is the entrance to the St.John's Harbor. I am still looking for the last slide with the ship at its closest point to me and reflecting the sun that is totally out of the water.


Hope you can find it, it sounds like a winner!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hope you can find it, it sounds like a winner!!


We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 7pm and we are UP to -18C wind chill makes it -27 tho... still, it's a step in the right direction...


----------



## JerusalemJim

nice n icy here- got to go check and fill the woodstove - love real heat
its about-12 I think 
should be another bright moon tonight
jj


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly +1C this morning with frost on the grass. By this time tomorrow it should be snowing, so this is the last view of the grass until at least May or June. Still, it has been a mild winter so far here in St.John's and I doubt we shall get the 20+ feet of snow that was feared by many. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

JerusalemJim said:


> nice n icy here- got to go check and fill the woodstove - love real heat
> its about-12 I think
> should be another bright moon tonight
> jj


Yes, I love the sense of real warmth that a woodstove gives off, especially in the early morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray

-10 and snow for the 15th day in a row.... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> -10 and snow for the 15th day in a row.... XX)


Morning, rgray. At least with those temps, it is not wet snow. Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like we are in for some snow that is not going to be very wet either. Such is Life.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-20 but a warm front is moving in and our high should be -2 today, a nice change.


----------



## eMacMan

Already -5°C a brisk west wind and Chinook clouds to boot. Looks like a nice week ahead of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at nearly 3PM with a bit of sunshine. But that is it for today. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks to a wonderful chinook we are sitting pretty at +1 just past noon.... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks to a wonderful chinook we are sitting pretty at +1 just past noon.... :clap:


Kudos, macdoodle. You folks deserve some warmer temps.


----------



## rgray

The winter of death-by-a-thousand-cuts snow! Not too much each day but it fall each day.... 15 days and counting... To paraphrase, 'we don't need no steenking workouts', with apologies to MB...


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> The winter of death-by-a-thousand-cuts snow! Not too much each day but it fall each day.... 15 days and counting... To paraphrase, 'we don't need no steenking workouts', with apologies to MB...


Is the snow building up in piles? This is what happens to us here in St.John's. Our flurries are anything from 5-10cm of snow. We would get a pounding of 50-75cm and then these "flurries" day after day after day, building up new piles of snow on top of the mounds we shoveled out of the driveway. 

Stay safe, my friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we approach midnight. Still, the stars are out in a clear sky, so it is a nice night.


----------



## eMacMan

rgray said:


> The winter of death-by-a-thousand-cuts snow! Not too much each day but it fall each day.... 15 days and counting... To paraphrase, 'we don't need no steenking workouts', with apologies to MB...


Normally I would offer my sympathy except I seem to have wasted my entire quota on myself this winter.beejacon


----------



## Vanish

pretty cold now.. and getting colder... GTA york region


----------



## SINC

A much warmer morning at -6 on the way to a high today of -1. A break we have been waiting for indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past 9AM here in St.John's. Some light dry snow is forecast for today. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wowzers it's cold out there this morning.

Brilliant blue sky and with the WC, -25 or so. 

Snow is squeaking beneath your feet and plumes of steam erupt from grates and smoke stacks.


----------



## eMacMan

Hovering around freezing this AM. West Wind has reawakened. Still looking like a very good week. Maybe El Nino has finally reawakened.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Winter has returned to St.John's. We have had about 10cm of snow which is now getting a bit wet, with more on the way until tomorrow. Best to get out the snow shovels once again. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Winter has returned to St.John's. We have had about 10cm of snow which is now getting a bit wet, with more on the way until tomorrow. Best to get out the snow shovels once again. Such is Life.


Let me send you the Chinook we are having today... 43kmh winds blowing in a balmy 3C
temp. snow is reducing like a body on liposuction!! :clap:

I will send it off to you as soon as we are done with it!!


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Let me send you the Chinook we are having today... 43kmh winds blowing in a balmy 3C
> temp. snow is reducing like a body on liposuction!! :clap:
> 
> I will send it off to you as soon as we are done with it!!


Don't be too quick pass it along. A bit further west of you, we need at least a week of this to reduce the existing snowbanks enough to make room for the next batch.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Let me send you the Chinook we are having today... 43kmh winds blowing in a balmy 3C
> temp. snow is reducing like a body on liposuction!! :clap:
> 
> I will send it off to you as soon as we are done with it!!


Thank you, macdoodle. The storm keeps swirling around us here in St.John's.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Don't be too quick pass it along. A bit further west of you, we need at least a week of this to reduce the existing snowbanks enough to make room for the next batch.


I did say we had to be done with it first.... just didn't say when!


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished my 4th shoveling of the day. The snow is letting up and just blowing about now. The plow has come down our street and left a mound up to my thigh at the end of the driveway. I shall wait until tomorrow to get our the snowblower and tackle this job. 0C so this snow is getting very heavy.


----------



## SINC

Currently +1, the first time above zero in many moons.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with 25cm of snow on the ground and drifts over a meter. First real snow we has had in over a month. Environment Canada and The Weather Network both missed on predicting the severity of this storm ............... but NOT the Canadian Farmers' Almanac.


----------



## SINC

See now why I have used the CFA for 50 years Dr. G.?

EC here is so wrong so often, I can't believe it. The weather network does a better job, but the CFA is uncanny.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> See now why I have used the CFA for 50 years Dr. G.?
> 
> EC here is so wrong so often, I can't believe it. The weather network does a better job, but the CFA is uncanny.


Well, they both predicted about 5-10cm of snow. Both were right about the strong winds, but way off about the snow bomb that is still sitting right over St.John's. 

From now on, I check the CFA first.


----------



## macdoodle

6:38 PM here and a wonderful +4C that chinook is doing a great job warming us up down here.... 

sorry to hear you are still awaiting snow DrG... you know it's going to arrive, anytime now will be later than ever before... so bad as it is, it's a plus!! Hopefully it will make another bye-pass


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snowing. We had about 35cm and tomorrow morning I shall be out with my snowblower. My knees are saying "thanks" for this machine, since the snow is heavy. 0C as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

I'm looking forward to the next few days and a break from sub zero temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'm looking forward to the next few days and a break from sub zero temps.


Not bad, seeing what you folks have gone through thus far.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a windchill of -10C, which is cold for us in St.John's. The winds are just over 65km/h, but blowing in the right direction for me to go our later and use the snow blower. We got about 35cm of snow in the past 24 hours. At least it is not raining to make it really heavy.


----------



## SINC

A mild morning at -2 and were headed for a high of +4 today. A nice break from winter.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh...+ 5C this AM and going up a bit more... this is so nice, wonderful break from the gripping cold....


----------



## eMacMan

CFA says we are in for a very pleasant week or so. After that back to a fairly brutal winter.

Winds are quite brisk which is both normal and good when we get an extended winter chinook.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -11C windchill as we approach 4PM tea time here in St.John's. It is the civilized thing to do after spending most of the day shoveling various driveways.


----------



## macdoodle

here we are at 4C in the late part of the day, 4:30 mild wind (43 kmh) and some sun remnants.... pretty happy with the day....


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -15C windchill, which is very cold for us in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -5C with a -15C windchill, which is very cold for us in St.John's.


You will be donning your long-johns just as I am putting mine aside...hopefully for a good while... 

It is 5 C here and the wind is about, but not howling....


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's, but it's -6C with a windchill of -19C. That is VERY cold for us at any time of the year.


----------



## mrjimmy

Fast moving steel blue clouds with cracks of sickly yellow cover the sky this morning. Deceptively mild(er) until the wind picks up. The amber glow from the kitchen window beckons.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Fast moving steel blue clouds with cracks of sickly yellow cover the sky this morning. Deceptively mild(er) until the wind picks up. The amber glow from the kitchen window beckons.


When Mother Nature beckons, mrj, you must follow. Be sure to take your dog along with you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

+2 on the way to +7 this morning under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +2 on the way to +7 this morning under cloudy skies.


Now we are getting Alberta weather, with -17C windchills and sunshine. Still, it makes shoveling snow far easier since it is light and dry.


----------



## mrjimmy

The hound and I hold a great deal of deference for Mother Nature Dr.G.. Her beauty can be both awe inspiring and send you running for the house at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> The hound hold a great deal of deference for Mother Nature Dr.G.. Her beauty can be both awe inspiring and send you running for the house at the same time.


Good one, mrj. Love your sort of hound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, mrj. Love your sort of hound. Paix, mon ami.


Where's a couch without dog hairs indeed. We have lint brushes and rollers in every room.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Where's a couch without dog hairs indeed. We have lint brushes and rollers in every room.


A wise idea. Luckily, it does not get too dry in our house over winter. I know someone who likes to touch their dogs on the head and give them a static electric shock during the dry winter months.


----------



## SINC

I suppose the one advantage of our Lhasa Apso, is that it does not shed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I suppose the one advantage of our Lhasa Apso, is that it does not shed.


They are cute lap dogs, Sinc, but when they get wet it is hard to keep them dry. Your snow is dry, but the Lhasa's here in St.John's always looks a bit tattered if they are taken out for real walks on the street during the Winter.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Good one, mrj. Love your sort of hound. Paix, mon ami.


Not to derail too much but:

Here's the hound on Christmas morning in his spot on the couch. There are also two dog beds in my gf's office, one for full snoozing, the other for keeping an eye on the stairs for us or the two cats.

The hair rolls around our house like tumbleweeds.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine looking hound, mrj.


----------



## rgray

Meanwhile, back at the ranch....

-8. "Warmest" it has been for a few days. 

For those using the Weather Network's Weather Eye widget. Have you had problems lately? The 'Short Term' link has not worked for me for about a week. I get Current and Long Term OK but not the other. It stopped working in the face of no other system changes. I have done several fresh downloads, wiped prefs, etc... WTF? 

EDIT: another issue. The site says current version is 2.1, but the widget in ~/Library/Widgets shows itself as v.2.0.0.4


----------



## SINC

I've been having exactly the same issue. I'll try downloading the update to see if it fixes the problem.

EDIT: No joy with download, still no short term.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> I've been having exactly the same issue. I'll try downloading the update to see if it fixes the problem.


Good luck! Didn't work for me and in fact show the version 2.0.0.4 number still in finder. I haven't yet got pissed off enough to contact the Weather Network...

EDIT: even after a full system restart....


Edit 2: OK, I got pissed off enough to act. Just posted the following to the "Tell Us What You Think" link.


> The "Short Term" link does not work in Weather Eye. If memory serves it just stopped working about a week ago.
> 
> I tried downloading a fresh copy which your page says should be version 2.1 but it identifies itself in the Mac Finder as version 2.0.0.4.
> 
> What happened?


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a -12C windchill in beautiful sunshine at 2PM. Actually, it is a nice day.


----------



## macdoodle

5C but feels a lot warmer, the snow is melting and a light breeze is moving the warm air in....


----------



## eMacMan

Currently 5°C but a possibility of a very brief flirtation with double digits. Looks like at least a few more days of this.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at +7 C ... nice


eMacMan, how do you get the degree symbol?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received this from one of my online students --

"Good Morning Dr. Glassman & fellow students,

In Inuvik on January 11th at 9:35 A.M. it is a -49C outside with the windchill. It is also black dark with lots of ice-fog. I thought this would set a good atmosphere to enjoy a warm coffee at your cafe while we discuss Student Support Plans. "

I don't have the heart to tell him that it is "only" -13C with the windchill here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just received this from one of my online students --
> 
> "Good Morning Dr. Glassman & fellow students,
> 
> In Inuvik on January 11th at 9:35 A.M. it is a -49C outside with the windchill. It is also black dark with lots of ice-fog. I thought this would set a good atmosphere to enjoy a warm coffee at your cafe while we discuss Student Support Plans. "
> 
> I don't have the heart to tell him that it is "only" -13C with the windchill here in St.John's.


 And i thought we had it bad..... (well we did for awhile...)


----------



## Dr.G.

Now we are getting sunshine and very cold temps here in St.John's as Alberta warms up.


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon and we have reached 5. Water is dripping and snow is sliding off the rooftops. Nice.


----------



## rgray

-3 here. No dripping...

Also, no response yet from the Weather Network on the Weather Eye situation.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> eMacMan, how do you get the degree symbol?


shift option 8


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a windchill of -13C at just past 6PM. We are in for another very cold night. At least the stars are out.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> -3 here. No dripping...
> 
> Also, no response yet from the Weather Network on the Weather Eye situation.


I followed your lead and did the same thing. Figured it might help spur some action. No response yet either.


----------



## mrjimmy

As the light faded from the sky, the lights from the outdoor rink made the park look misty. The mist was actually a fine snow falling that is rapidly turing into a more than that.

The dog has had has big run. It's a nice night to be inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> As the light faded from the sky, the lights from the outdoor rink made the park look misty. The mist was actually a fine snow falling that is rapidly turing into a more than that.
> 
> The dog has had has big run. It's a nice night to be inside.


Same here, mrj, but the fine mist is blowing snow that is dry and being blown about by 80km/h winds. Yes, good day to be inside and have a glass of wine by the woodstove. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, good day to be inside and have a glass of wine by the woodstove. Paix, mon ami.


Excellent idea Dr.G.! Sadly no woodstove though....


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> -3 here. No dripping...
> 
> Also, no response yet from the Weather Network on the Weather Eye situation.


I also sent in a report.... nothing yet... 

We are at 10°C and it is late in the day, I think shortly it will start to drop....


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> shift option 8


Thanks for the info...


----------



## rgray

-8°C going down to -15° during the day! (Thx for the Shift-Option-8 thing )

No response from Weather Network on the Weather Eye problem. All you Weather Eye users: Are you seeing this issue?


rgray said:


> For those using the Weather Network's Weather Eye widget. Have you had problems lately? The 'Short Term' link has not worked for me for about a week. I get Current and Long Term OK but not the other. It stopped working in the face of no other system changes. I have done several fresh downloads, wiped prefs, etc... WTF?


If so please post to WN's "Tell Us What You Think" link.


----------



## SINC

Zero this morning and headed up to 5° with flurries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -12C windchill at just past 9AM here in St.John's. Cold for us, but some nice sunshine helps.


----------



## macdoodle

Quiet at 5°c this morning.... could get used to this nicer weather, no problem 

Windchill at -12 Dr G in the dampness makes me shiver just to think of it... Scarf and hat time...


----------



## mrjimmy

Cold but with a brilliant blue sky.

Looks to be warming this week, which is good.


----------



## eMacMan

Temps around 8°C this AM. Lots of ice, as snowbanks are melting fast then flowing over the areas I shoveled. The shoveled areas are still cold enough to freeze the runoff thanks to the extra cold December.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a windchill of -9C. No major snowstorms in the forecast, which is fine with me.


----------



## macdoodle

Well one place says 4°C and the other 7° feels like 7 tho.... 

Who to believe,? even the automatic stuff is confused!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Made it up to 0C with lots of sunshine. Nice day still.


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds like a plus day DrG ...
one of those 'count your blessings ' kind of days, given your location and the time of year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds like a plus day DrG ...
> one of those 'count your blessings ' kind of days, given your location and the time of year!!


Yes, especially with no snowstorms on the horizon. Colder than usual temps for the next week or so, but cold temps mean clear skies here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Cold weather is not as hard on the heart muscle as snow shovels!! 

sitting at 6°C right now, and bright sun pouring in...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Cold weather is not as hard on the heart muscle as snow shovels!!
> 
> sitting at 6°C right now, and bright sun pouring in...


I hear you, sister.


----------



## eMacMan

After flirting with double digits for the past 24 hours the outdoor thermometer finally touched 10°C sometime in the past half hour.

Imagine that mid January and no long johns. Will enjoy it while it lasts as once the vacation is over it's back to frozen bunnies until at least mid-may.


----------



## SINC

-2 and falling to -6 later today and a lot of snow in the forecast for the balance of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -2C with a -9C windchill this morning in St.John's. Going into the deep freeze this weekend with temps as low as -11C with strong winds. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

2°C right now, and expected to go to 8 later, tomorrow a high of 10.... 

Sun right through the weekend... (or so they say!)


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and clouding over at noon here in St.John's. No snow is falling, so that is fine with me.


----------



## macdoodle

No show of snow is a good thing Dr G.... 

up to 3 right now, hoping for the best....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> No show of snow is a good thing Dr G....
> 
> up to 3 right now, hoping for the best....


True. It's a trade off. Very cold temps do not bring about our snow. Thus, with colder temps on the way, we might be snow-free until next week. Of course, the snow on the ground from last week's snowfall will be with us until May. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Another very nice day. Looks like this will last till next Monday. With any luck the Olympic Torch Relay will be running in winter weather as they go through Fort Macleod.


----------



## macdoodle

Are you planning to watch it as it makes it way to BC ... I assume they will go through the pass??

Sorry ,haven't been keeping a close eye on it

Seems to be back down to 2 but my temp guide outside says 5°C ... and the sun is out now....


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 4PM here in St.Jonh's with what is shaping up to be a beautiful sunset. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Only 1 pm here, and the sun is bright and warming.... most of the snow in the yard and fields is gone

Up to 6°C at this moment on the widget...


----------



## SINC

-12 and an RH of 92% which is insanely high for us. Add in 20 kph winds and it feels like -25 out there. The Olympic torch run goes through the city around 3:15, but in this weather, runners will freeze their butts and people will stay away from the event in droves. I will for sure as I have no interest whatsoever in the Olympics.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Are you planning to watch it as it makes it way to BC ... I assume they will go through the pass??
> 
> Sorry ,haven't been keeping a close eye on it
> 
> Seems to be back down to 2 but my temp guide outside says 5°C ... and the sun is out now....


It goes from Edmonton down to Red Deer then over to Medicine Hat. On to Lethbridge then to Ft. Macleod and after that goes North to Calgary after that over to BC. Suspect a lot of Southern BC communities are SOL.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful setting sun here in St.John's puts a nice touch upon the conclusion of a quiet and calm day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> It goes from Edmonton down to Red Deer then over to Medicine Hat. On to Lethbridge then to Ft. Macleod and after that goes North to Calgary after that over to BC. Suspect a lot of Southern BC communities are SOL.


Shows what I know... tptptptp I thought it was coming to the fort via Calgary. I just figured they would do a bit of backtrack to head through the pass ... it was, after all, the only way into/ out of BC for the rest of the country for a long long time.... and it is most beautiful... 

Oh well.... assuming it will take the #2 up to Calgary, I will see it at some point... must get a photo if it is not too poor weather wise... 

My compuer shorthand is really poor... what does SOL mean... nothing good I am thinking...


----------



## macdoodle

Glorious day here, sun is blinding, temp outside is 10C ... it feels like spring, had to remind myself it was January!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Glorious day here, sun is blinding, temp outside is 10C ... it feels like spring, had to remind myself it was January!! :clap:


Wow!!!! Good for you folks in AB, macdoodle. You all deserve this January thaw. Do you have any snow left on the ground?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!! Good for you folks in AB, macdoodle. You all deserve this January thaw. Do you have any snow left on the ground?


Some in the corner of the yard where it is shaded, and out in the fields.... where it was deeper, but not on the sidewalks or the roads, and that is most important


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Some in the corner of the yard where it is shaded, and out in the fields.... where it was deeper, but not on the sidewalks or the roads, and that is most important


You folks are lucky then, since the Canadian Farmers' Almanac has next week for your warming trends ................ so you might get temps in the low 20s. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> You folks are lucky then, since the Canadian Farmers' Almanac has next week for your warming trends ................ so you might get temps in the low 20s. We shall see.


Now wouldn't that be a blast!! :clap:

I doubt if Sinc will see those temps in Edmonton, but who knows??

Still at 7C and sunny.... and it is late afternoon here.


----------



## eMacMan

6°C here as well. Nice windless day. Snow banks have now retreated enough to leave room for at least two good storms. What else could one ask for in mid-January.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some light flurries floating down tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and now we have something Environment Canada calls " Fog Depositing Ice". Strange to look or walk outside.


----------



## SINC

The thing that is so odd for us is the super high RH as you can see below, still sitting at 92%. It makes the cold unbearable. And if the wind comes out, look out!


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what my wife tells me. She was used to the dry cold of Calgary and Edmonton before she moved to St.John's. She felt less cold in a -25C day there than in a -2C day here with a high RH.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have a light freezing drizzle coating everything this morning, which is turning into a light snow. Nothing to shovel yet, so that is a plus.


----------



## rgray

-9° now going to +1°, or so it says.. freezing drizzle all day. Joy of joys .



I've still had no response from Weather Network on the Weather Eye issue...... Anyone?


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> -9° now going to +1°, or so it says.. freezing drizzle all day. Joy of joys .
> 
> 
> 
> I've still had no response from Weather Network on the Weather Eye issue...... Anyone?


Freezing drizzle here as well, rgray. Makes walking difficult. I use environmentally-friendly salt for the driveways. Someone once suggested kittie litter instead, but that made quite a mess. Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

-12° and headed to -2° today. They keep forecasting snow for days now, but not a flake has fallen. They predict snow for the next three days. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful morning out there in (almost) downtown TO.

A big, Floridian sun hangs in the southern sky casting a warm golden glow to salt stained streets and frozen parks. 

It looks warm although it doesn't really feel warm. A high of 3 today.


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> -9° now going to +1°, or so it says.. freezing drizzle all day. Joy of joys .
> 
> can't have too much joy rgray, ....or can you! sounds like an indoor day to me!
> 
> I've still had no response from Weather Network on the Weather Eye issue...... Anyone?


Nope! and I sent them another complaint... guess they don't care whether we get our weather, seems to be a wait and see what happens. 
Will try again.... 

Sitting at +5 right now,( outdoor thermometer) don't know if it will rise or fall, my guess is it will go up...


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy. A good day to work indoors.


----------



## eMacMan

Still perfect winter conditions here in SW AB. Temps around 5°C, very light wind and hopefully more of that on the way. I shall not complain.


----------



## macdoodle

Current says 6°C backyard T says 10, sun is warm and nice!!


----------



## mrjimmy

It says 4º here. Almost warm and nice!

Actually, the snow is melting and the birds are singing. It _is_ warm and nice.


----------



## SINC

-2° in bright sunshine, but that will be it for today. With the RH at 74% and a 15 kph wind, it feels much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C at 6PM here in St.John's. No wind so it is very calm and quiet. A nice evening.


----------



## macdoodle

7m and it is 4°C the sun did a fair job getting rid of the snow, the wind is up, but not cold, it too will dry out a lot of the snow


----------



## rgray

+2° - PLUS!!! - And positive highs for a week or so.... Excellent!!

Still zero response from Weather Network.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow falling and a strong wind. Still, it is shaping up to be a nice morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Currently 2° and the forecast calls for sunny breaks with a high of 7° today.


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> +2° - PLUS!!! - And positive highs for a week or so.... Excellent!!
> 
> Still zero response from Weather Network.


 +4 here and I can hear the wind.... 

I haven't heard from the weather people either... sent another notice yesterday


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a bit of sun and wind to make this an interesting morning here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Very grey and muddy out there today. Looks and feels more like March but the dark days of February are still weeks away yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to look and feel more like Feb. here in St. John's, especially next week with some sun but freezing temps for us.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## CubaMark

*White Mexico*

The scene at 8:00am in Zacatecas, México. The temperature is still dropping (-2 at 8:30am) and the snow is falling even harder. Many businesses are not opening today (my wife just got the call to stay home).

Remember... nobody in this country has central (or any) heating in their homes. No snow-removal equipment. Windows that do little to keep the wind out. Many, many Méxicans (50% of the country - some 60-million people) live in abject poverty. Their homes / shelters often have nothing more than a piece of fabric to cover windows and doors...


----------



## macdoodle

CubaMark said:


> The scene at 8:00am in Zacatecas, México. The temperature is still dropping (-2 at 8:30am) and the snow is falling even harder. Many businesses are not opening today (my wife just got the call to stay home).
> 
> Remember... nobody in this country has central (or any) heating in their homes. No snow-removal equipment. Windows that do little to keep the wind out. Many, many Méxicans (50% of the country - some 60-million people) live in abject poverty. Their homes / shelters often have nothing more than a piece of fabric to cover windows and doors...


This is hard to hear, it will be difficult for them as I imagine very few have shoes to keep the cold out... has it ever snowed in this area before that you know of?
I cannot begin to imagine how cold everyone must feel, especially since it is so foreign to the region... 
How long is it expected to last?


----------



## Dr.G.

That is amazing, Mark. Warmer here in St.John's this morning. Muy caliente ........... Paz, mi amigo. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.5C here at just past 2PM, but clouds are now obstructing the sun. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

2 C here and a wind warning is out... so it must be going up more than now which is only 11 kmh
Usually it is over 40 before the warnings come out.... 
I think my widget is 'off course' these days.... 

Must try another download, just to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 2 C here and a wind warning is out... so it must be going up more than now which is only 11 kmh
> Usually it is over 40 before the warnings come out....
> I think my widget is 'off course' these days....
> 
> Must try another download, just to see.


Interesting. Here the wind warnings only come out if the winds are going to be steady over 75km/h or gust over 90km/h.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Here the wind warnings only come out if the winds are going to be steady over 75km/h or gust over 90km/h.


I agree it is a bit soon to tell, but out here on the open prairie, you would be surprised at
how little wind it takes to blow those big transports off the highway, the wind sort of swoops down off the foothills and starts to lift just about the time it hits the #2 .... especially in the Crowsnest Pass area... it is weird 

One time 7 transports were lined up in a field, side by side, you coldn't have parked them better if you had tried.... huge gust of wind moved the whole convoy, and it was as if they had been placed, all were at the same angle, evenly spaced, as when they were driving... 
This was a couple of years ago... I couldn't believe my eyes, and I didn't have my camera either

You have a dangerous space like that in Nfld. right before the Port Au Basques Ferry, the wind just gales in and now they have a windsock, but there used to be a man and his wife in a house at that point, and the truckers would stop to ask of the 'big blow' was expected, it was a 13KM stretch they would wait out for as long as it took.... this wind has derailed even trains... 
I am sure you know the place... I cannot recall it.


----------



## Dr.G.

"You have a dangerous space like that in Nfld. right before the Port Au Basques Ferry, the wind just gales in and now they have a windsock, but there used to be a man and his wife in a house at that point, and the truckers would stop to ask of the 'big blow' was expected, it was a 13KM stretch they would wait out for as long as it took.... this wind has derailed even trains... 
I am sure you know the place... I cannot recall it. " 

That area is called the Wreckhouse Area of the Codroy Valley, and they are called the Wreckhouse Winds. They have been known to gust well over 140km/h. The worst windgust here in St.John's was 135km/h. I had to go out in these gusts since it blew over my fence. This was last year. Normal strong wind gusts are 110km/h and when they are sustained for a night it is like someone is pounding against your house.


----------



## macdoodle

Well we aren't having alarming winds here yet, but the warning is still up... ??

it is 2°C right now ..and cloudy


----------



## eMacMan

Winds are back to normal here in SW AB. That is gusting in at around 90 km/hr. Temp is a very cool feeling 6°C and it is just on the edge of raining.

Might as well be winter here.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very cloudy and getting very dark just now.


----------



## rgray

*A response of sorts from the Weather Network.*

I got a response of sorts from the Weather Network.


> Thank you for your email.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience. We are experiencing some technical difficulty with the widget. We appreciate your patience as we work on finding a solution.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manuela : Consumer Relations / Relations avec les consommateurs theweathernetwork.com / meteomedia.com
> 
> Answers to some of your questions maybe found on our FAQ page.


Such as it is..........


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> I got a response of sorts from the Weather Network.
> 
> 
> Such as it is..........


At least they answered you.... I haven't heard yet.... not sure if Sinc did or not.

2 still here and with a wind warning, I think it's stuck !!


----------



## macdoodle

6 C now and blowin' a gale... maybe that warning wasn't so off as it seemed earlier.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light wet snow falling.


----------



## SINC

0° and dead calm this evening.

You will be pleased to know that I did in fact hear from the Weather Network re the widget today, albeit no too much info:

"Thank you for your email.

We apologize for the inconvenience. We are experiencing some technical difficulty with the widget. We appreciate your patience as we work on finding a solution.

Regards,

Manuela : Consumer Relations / Relations avec les consommateurs theweathernetwork.com / meteomedia.com 

Answers to some of your questions maybe found on our FAQ page."


----------



## overkill

2 degrees right now, nice enough for a long walk with the dog that i am babysitting this week


----------



## rgray

+1, river ice starting to look grey.... and the ice fishing huts had only just started to appear..... only 17 more shopping days until Groundhog Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> +1, river ice starting to look grey.... and the ice fishing huts had only just started to appear..... only 17 more shopping days until Groundhog Day.


0C at just past 9AM here in St.John's. Did not get too much snow overnight, so there won't be much to shovel. Going into the deep freeze in the next two days with temps as low as -13C without the windchill being factored in. So, we had better get our Groundhog Day shopping in today and beat the holiday rush.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and with a high of +1°, not much change is in store for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C which is our high for the day .......... falling to -11C overnight. Still, very cold temps for us means no major snowfall, which is good.


----------



## mrjimmy

They call it a January thaw. The snow and ice are almost all gone from the streets of TO. The parks are green, brown and muddy. The sky, a relentless grey.

I wore running shoes on my dog walk.


----------



## macdoodle

0°C here and mild winds... high of 5 expected today... 

Snow is mostly gone and the grass and the birds are trying to make a comeback... 
how confusing this is for the animals.


----------



## eMacMan

We too are around zero heading for +4°C. Still some snow on the ground but the snow banks have shrunk enough to make room for at least 2 good storms.

For the moment at least the winds are very light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ligjht snow flurries earlier this evening has turned into a heavy snowfall. Still, with temps plunging all the way down to -11C, the snow will cease and we should get some clearing by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-2°C right now and it is just after 8 pm. there seems to be a very light snow but hard to tell, if it were warmer, it would be rain....


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and still snowing here at just past midnight.


----------



## rgray

0°C and cloudy. No precipitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is -10C here with a -20C windchill and about 6 inches of snow on the ground to shovel ........ and still light snow is falling. Still, all is quiet here on an early Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Not unlike us this morning Dr. G. -8° with a 20 kph wind feels like -16°. A high today of +1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Coldest day of the year so far here in St.John's, with the current windchill at -23C. -9C was our high for the day, but now it is at -12C.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey, featureless and damp out there. The all seeing, all knowing widgets proclaim partial sunshine. I implore them to look out the window more often.


----------



## eMacMan

We are enjoying heavily over cast sunshine here in SW AB. Should be in positive territory for the rest of the day.


----------



## macdoodle

well after reading al your weather news, I feel lucky... it is -1 right now (feels like -7) but that isn't so bad....

Beautiful blue, pink and lavender sky, streaked with white this morning.. to the west, just stunning....!!


----------



## Dr.G.

75km/h winds have brought the temps down to -25C with the windchill. Was out trying to clear away the drifts in the driveway. Needless to say, I am not a cold-weather person and I am frozen to the core.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 75km/h winds have brought the temps down to -25C with the windchill. Was out trying to clear away the drifts in the driveway. Needless to say, I am not a cold-weather person and I am frozen to the core.


Do you have long-johns ?? It is amazing how well they can keep you warm, don't stay out more than 20 min at a time, then come in and 'report!' It should help you through the bitter damp cold, I am shivering just hearing this... the damp is the killer.... 
Wool anything will keep you warmer than anything else.... and if you perspire it will absorb, keeping the chill away from your body..... 


We are up to 1°C right now, most of the snow is gone, except the well trampled, it is still crusted on the lawn... little wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Do you have long-johns ?? It is amazing how well they can keep you warm, don't stay out more than 20 min at a time, then come in and 'report!' It should help you through the bitter damp cold, I am shivering just hearing this... the damp is the killer....
> Wool anything will keep you warmer than anything else.... and if you perspire it will absorb, keeping the chill away from your body.....
> 
> 
> We are up to 1°C right now, most of the snow is gone, except the well trampled, it is still crusted on the lawn... little wind...


I had to wear my ski-doo suit which I wear when I am out with the snowblower. I do have long johns, but I find them uncomfortable. I don't have a ski-doo, but the suit keeps me warm. It is not a damp cold, with the humidity at 66%, which is fairly dry for us. It is the wind from the northwest, which is off of land rather than the ocean, that make it dry and strong.

Still, the snow was very light since it was so dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going down to -12C with winds over 90km/h, so I can't even estimate what the windchill will be, although I know that there is a formula for this calculation somewhere ................ I am just too cold to find it right now. The MBP has backlit keys .......... but they should also be heated.


----------



## eshm.assist

so far weather is actually pretty good for me in toronto lol
nice weathers to have coffee


----------



## Dr.G.

Things have warmed up a bit with the windchills "only" at -20C just now. The winds are still roaring and snow is swirling about every which way.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at 5C right now... still overcast...


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -11C with a -21C windchill this morning. This is very cold for us, with anything lower than -25C with the windchill in the extreme range.


----------



## SINC

A nice winter's morn at -13°, although the RH is at 92%, very high for us and it makes it feel much colder. A high of -2° today.


----------



## rgray

-6, cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmed up a bit ......... -10C with a -19C windchill. Too cold for me.


----------



## macdoodle

well it's 4C right now, and the wind is at a bare minimum.... Chinook blowing through, still....
Almost done with it DR G will send it your way soon!!


----------



## rgray

-4 going to +1, freezing drizzle becoming snow... 

"Short Term" link still not working on Weather Eye. Only the most cursory of responses from WN to one of my multiple comments on this subject.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> well it's 4C right now, and the wind is at a bare minimum.... Chinook blowing through, still....
> Almost done with it DR G will send it your way soon!!


Thank you, macdoodle. Currently -9C with a -17C windchill .......... going down to -13C overnight without the windchill. Coldest day/night of the winter so far for us.


----------



## SINC

-10° and the sun has just broken through the cloud cover.


----------



## mrjimmy

Relentlessly grey. Not dramatic grey, beautiful grey or even interesting grey. Simply dull grey. Such is the pallette of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the only upside of very cold temps here in St.John's in Jan. and Feb., namely sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

Sun is shining brightly, wind has died down... headed east I suspect ... 

7°C right now... nice day so far..
Heard from the weather network finally, still working on the problem!


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a windchill of -17C. For once, a lack of wind is a true blessing.


----------



## macdoodle

2 right now and no wind... not even on the widget!


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -9C windchill this morning ............ a far cry from the past couple of days. This could mean just one thing ............ snow is on the way.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning and a high of only -6° today.


----------



## rgray

-1° going to 0°, 'variable cloudiness' early afternoon and the snow.... 'variable cloudiness' seems to mean a remote possibility of seeing if the sun is still in the sky...

Only 14 shopping days left until Grounhog Day...


----------



## mrjimmy

While I'm grateful to be walking on dry pavement wearing running shoes, I'm a tad weary of the sickly palour of winter. The sky this morning looked like cracked skin and the air damp and cold.

Give me sun, this lack of snow and near zero temps and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -10C windchill, and no sign of any possible sun. Snow is forecast for Thursday, but no one can seemingly tell us how much. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

-8°C this AM. Should get past freezing today. One more vacation day tomorrow then its back to winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have "zoomed" up to -2C ............ with 6-8 inches of wet snow to greet us on Thursday.


----------



## SINC

Still -13° here in bright sunshine, but the rest of the week looks gloomy:


----------



## macdoodle

-1°C right now, supposed to go to 4 tomorrow....


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and very dark outside. One can smell the ocean with winds out of the northeast. A nice refreshing smell, but it also means lots of snow. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Just barely squeaked into positive territory today. Calling for 6°C tomorrow then back to the winter that may never end.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with -11C windchills. 71% RH makes it feel colder.


----------



## macdoodle

0 right now... it is gettiing chilly out there, so humidity must be up....


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning under cloudy skies with a high of -6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -4C temps. Snow is being forecast tomorrow, with 15-25cm expected. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-3C right now, and cloudy, (so they say ...too dark to see)


----------



## mrjimmy

Blue skies, smiling at me...

Ah, sunshine. Colder yes. A slight dusting of snow reminding you not to get too cocky, yes. But sunshine and blue sky nontheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies here as well. Tomorrow, at this time, we may be knee-deep in snow drifts, but for now, it is a beautiful day.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice and sunny with no wind today but temps continue to slide closer to winter normals. Looks like a week or so of winter coming down the turnpike.


----------



## MacDoc

29 heading to 31 in Montagu a/c day for sure


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and -4C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

-6° going to -2°. s'posed to be sunny and clear which will be a nice change from the depressingly uniform grey we have had of late.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning and we have snow in the forecast for each of the next five days in a row. A high of only -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow falling here for the rest of the day. -2C so it is wet snow. When the winds pick up this afternoon, it should make things "interesting". Forecast was for 10-25cm, but we already have more than 10cm on the ground, so I guess we shall go for 25cm. We shalll see.

Luckily, the public schools were closed before kids took off for school.


----------



## mrjimmy

The ironic disconnect of sitting in my windowless basement office, looking at at widget that tells me the temperature and a traffic camera widget that shows me the world outside and then _posting this info_ isn't lost on me.

I shall get up now and take the dog for a walk and see this first hand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Have a good walk, mrj. Give your fine looking BH a pat for me ............. love their long ears.


----------



## macdoodle

well -5C here and my widget has wavy lines, and ICE FOG written in... what is that?

I have never heard of it, perhaps experienced it, but didn't know the term... 

I must be out today, so I will find out.... should it arrive.... (who knows these days)


----------



## mrjimmy

So the world seems very much like it's digital reproduction. Except the sun was so much brighter and the air much more crisp.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> So the world seems very much like it's digital reproduction. Except the sun was so much brighter and the air much more crisp.


Glad you are in good spirits, mrj. Just got in from shoveling and throwing snowballs for my dogs to chase. Needless to say, they are not much for chasing balls of any kind.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Glad you are in good spirits, mrj. Just got in from shoveling and throwing snowballs for my dogs to chase. Needless to say, they are not much for chasing balls of any kind.


Thanks Dr.G. I must admit, a dose of sunshine is all I need to chase away the winter blahs. The hound helps as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks Dr.G. I must admit, a dose of sunshine is all I need to chase away the winter blahs. The hound helps as well.


True. No sun here, just snow. Still, my hounds run around and chase each other until they get cold. Then I let them inside ............... and continue to shovel.


----------



## MacDoc

32 and that's NOT F....very warm. Swim time.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> 32 and that's NOT F....very warm. Swim time.


Don't get a burn... (rassfrakken-reetnorphin-sneetsnortin...)


----------



## eMacMan

-12°C this AM in SW AB. Looks like the plus side of zero is history at least for the forecastable future.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and the snow continues to fall harder ............. and it's wet snow now.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -1C and the snow continues to fall harder ............. and it's wet snow now.


Is it wet enough to 'run away' ? (i doubt it very much....)

Hope those a just short jumps out to shovel, enough to keep things relatively clear....

-5C here and still with the ice fog... looks like what we called hoar frost ... it hasn't melted tho...


----------



## Dr.G.

"Is it wet enough to 'run away' ? (i doubt it very much....)" No, macdoodle, it is a greasy snow, since it is -1C and the salt has melted the lower layer, which gets covered with about five inches of fresh snow. Good snow tires help. Still, so far this winter we have only gotten about 110cm of snow which is less than half of what we normally get by this time of the year.


----------



## MacDoc

The sun is vacation here with me other side of the equator 
18 heading to 29 - cloudless. Off to bicycle to the trading post for supplies.


----------



## SINC

-10° and that will be it for today as that is our forecast high as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -6C with a -13C windchill. There are just off and on flurries, but nothing major to add to the 23cm from yesterday. Going into the deep freeze over the weekend with temps as low as -13C without factoring in the windchill.


----------



## rgray

Weather Network says -10°, front porch thermometer says -15°...... Predicted "high" -5°... We shall see. At least it is sunny and clear.

Still no word on Weather Eye fix. Short Term link does not work on Tiger/G3 either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at -6C with a -13C windchill at nearly 10AM. No sun in sight, but one never knows. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-7 here, no wind that I can hear, and it's too dark to see the temp on the outdoor thermometer.


----------



## SINC

rgray said:


> Weather Network says -10°, front porch thermometer says -15°...... Predicted "high" -5°... We shall see. At least it is sunny and clear.
> 
> Still no word on Weather Eye fix. Short Term link does not work on Tiger/G3 either.


I got a response that I posted a week ago, but no fix:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/20113-hows-weather-1571.html#post922114


----------



## mrjimmy

An absolutely beautiful morning!

The sun is shining and the sky, a deep blue. The streets and parks are free of snow and salt and everything has taken on the golden hue of harvest time.

Lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow plow came up the road and dumped a thigh-deep mound of snow in front of my driveway. Out came the snowblower to clear that mess ................ and now it is starting to snow again.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> The snow plow came up the road and dumped a thigh-deep mound of snow in front of my driveway. Out came the snowblower to clear that mess ................ and now it is starting to snow again.


Ugh. I've had that freeze on me in the past and it became an impenetrable ice mountain. Everyday I'd chip away at it and finally I had to borrow a friend's pick axe. I felt as though I was workin' on the chain gang.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Ugh. I've had that freeze on me in the past and it became an impenetrable ice mountain. Everyday I'd chip away at it and finally I had to borrow a friend's pick axe. I felt as though I was workin' on the chain gang.


That is exactly why I was out less than 5 minutes after the plow came up the road. Temps are going to plunge to -13C overnight, and wet snow would have frozen solid.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> That is exactly why I was out less than 5 minutes after the plow came up the road. Temps are going to plunge to -13C overnight, and wet snow would have frozen solid.


Lucky you were home. I was coming home late at night when I discovered it. I had to park my car on an almost 45 degree angle on a snowbank for 3 days. Lucky I drive a Jeep.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -12C windchill, with temps dropping down to -13C or even -17C before the windchill is factored in. I have a load of wood for the woodstove to get it roaring tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

-6C and light snow from the north... the ice fog has not left the trees ..kind of looks like a Christmas Card out there!! 

A wood fire sounds scrumptious ... hot Chocolate (lite) and non fat marshmallows sound like the perfect snuggle scenario on a cold winters night....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -6C and light snow from the north... the ice fog has not left the trees ..kind of looks like a Christmas Card out there!!
> 
> A wood fire sounds scrumptious ... hot Chocolate (lite) and non fat marshmallows sound like the perfect snuggle scenario on a cold winters night....


I am not a fan of marshmellows, macdoodle, but you may join us around the woodstove. My wife and I are going to watch "When Harry met Sally" again, and have the doxies around us on the floor.


----------



## rgray

When I went to the Dashboard minutes ago there was a green bar below Weather Eye announcing a fix - v 2.1.1 - and it works!


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful sunset tonight in TO. All blue pink and orange. Nice to see in January.


----------



## macdoodle

rgray said:


> When I went to the Dashboard minutes ago there was a green bar below Weather Eye announcing a fix - v 2.1.1 - and it works!


:clap: thanks for the heads up.... I now have the update done... and it works!! 


- 6 at this point, going down to (let me look!) -7°C with snow flurries....


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -15C windchill. Just got in from shoveling out the driveway of an elderly couple. They are too old to do it themselves, and I think too proud to admit that they can't afford to hire someone to do it for them. Still, it is good exercise for me .............. although I am frozen.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with a -26C windchill and sunny blue skies. It is the coldest day of the year and one of the coldest days in my 33+ years here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

Currently -13°. And since WN fixed the 'Short Term' button in WE (finally, but good on them), I can easily tell that is is going "up" to -4°.

Sounds pretty grim in SJ's, DrG. Never got close to that when I was there. A little extra butter on the toast for extra energy. Days like you're having a little extra fat is not a bad thing. Stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Currently -13°. And since WN fixed the 'Short Term' button in WE (finally, but good on them), I can easily tell that is is going "up" to -4°.
> 
> Sounds pretty grim in SJ's, DrG. Never got close to that when I was there. A little extra butter on the toast for extra energy. Days like you're having a little extra fat is not a bad thing. Stay warm.


Lots of sunshine, rgray, but bitterly cold. It's now -11C with a -23C windchill, so things are warming up a bit. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Jumped to 32 suddenly and a sunbird flashed by outside the window










that last hot weekend three cities in the area including one just down the road 20 minutes reported over 50 :yikes:
That's too hot - even 40 is ....
32 with a pool and shade....delightful  Come visit -would love some company.


----------



## SINC

-8° and with a high of -6° not much change as snow continues.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful shot MD! 

Another beautiful morning. Sunny and crisp. The streets continue to be dry and ice free. What a treat that is. Tomorrow's high they say is 7. Did I sleep through February?


----------



## Dr.G.

A very unique shot, MacDoc. What sort of bird is that? Paix, mon ami. 

Temps are "soaring", with the current temp at -8C with a windchill of -16C. Great day to keep the woodstove going.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> What sort of bird is that?


MD said it was...


MacDoc said:


> ..... a sunbird ..........


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> MD said it was...


True, rgray, but "sunbird" is a category. I was curious as to the name of the bird, like robin, bluejay, eagle, etc. Brilliant colors in the plumage.


----------



## SINC

Weather Widget Is Fixed!

You can download it from a green bar below the old widget and replace the one currently on your desktop.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> True, rgray, but "sunbird" is a category. I was curious as to the name of the bird, like robin, bluejay, eagle, etc. Brilliant colors in the plumage.


Nope, "sunbird" is the name of the species, just like "hummingbird":

Sunbird page


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Weather Widget Is Fixed!
> 
> You can download it from a green bar below the old widget and replace the one currently on your desktop.


Yes, Did mine last week, and posted the info... so did rgray I believe...


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Yes, Did mine last week, and posted the info... so did rgray I believe...


If by last week, you mean yesterday, I guess that is correct. I didn't notice it until this morning, but rg posted it late yesterday. As usual, I'm a bit late on the draw. That'll teach me to do SAP before I check the weather.


----------



## macdoodle

Well here is another post, I put in the Shang by mistake... it really opened up a whole new world i never realized was 'out there'...very informative and lovely.... 

Sugarbirds, Sunbirds and Flowerpeckers of the World


----------



## SINC

You found a much better site than I did to show the variety of sunbirds. They remind me of hummingbirds.


----------



## eMacMan

Light snow here in SW AB. At -7°C can neither moan nor brag about the temp. Slight east wind so the walk will be a bit on the cold side.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow here as well, eMacMan, with -8C temps. It has been snow all day, but the snow is light, so even 6 inches is easily pushed aside.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> You found a much better site than I did to show the variety of sunbirds. They remind me of hummingbirds.


Thanks Don, they are so amazingly beautiful, I never knew they existed... certainly nothing like these will show up in Alberta! 

Still chilly and a bit of wind, going down to -8 and still snowing.... all night again too...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -8C and still light snow .......... throughout the night. Are you sure you are not here in St.John's, macdoodle??? 

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Still -8C and still light snow .......... throughout the night. Are you sure you are not here in St.John's, macdoodle???
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


:lmao::lmao: Trust me it brings back memories, for me the summers make the winters worth it! (back east.I mean) my heart is still a 'caper' 

down to -6 and still the snow comes, was the respite from the cold just a teaser to usher in the snow.... I do think it was! tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: Trust me it brings back memories, for me the summers make the winters worth it! (back east.I mean) my heart is still a 'caper'
> 
> down to -6 and still the snow comes, was the respite from the cold just a teaser to usher in the snow.... I do think it was! tptptptp


Because of global warming, the Spring here in St.John's has seemingly become non-existent, but the summers, while shorter, are hotter and drier. The Winters seem to be getting colder as well, which is keeping the massive snowfalls of 100cm+ in a week to a minimum the past few winters. We shall see.

-9C with a -18C windchill at 9PM, with a light snow falling. It is almost like icing sugar it is so dry.


----------



## MacDoc

25 going to 29 - very clear day. No sunbirds today but tomorrow am going birding at a park nearby early.
Nice week coming up. I keep looking here to remind myself why I left for a couple of months. I'm angling to come back when it's spring. 
That was not my shot BTW - sunbirds are perhaps even worse than hummingbirds to photograph as they do not hover and are lightning quick.


----------



## SINC

-9° and that's as warm as we'll get today, gradually falling to -13° by afternoon.


----------



## rgray

our -9° is going to +6° and rain. + side temperatures predicted thru mid week. :clap:


----------



## The Doug

Tonight and tomorrow should be interesting, but not in a good way. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with -18C windchill at just past 9AM. No sun, so there are no African sunbirds flying about here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Winter is back. Saw -15°C overnight. Temps colder than norm but not the vicious cold we had back in December.

Thankfully only light snow and no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C this afternoon here in St.John's. A very nice day, all in all.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cold rain and a very reluctant hound dog. Business taken care of in record time. 

The weather on the couch where he is now? Warm and dry. Downright cozy.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C and dry here .............. doxies love running around in the dry fresh snow.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen now to -11 on the way to -20 tonight.


----------



## rgray

+6 never happened! -2 and overcast is OK for watching the Jets (to this point) kick the crap out of the Colts...


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> +6 never happened! -2 and overcast is OK for watching the Jets (to this point) kick the crap out of the Colts...


Let's Go Jets!!!!!!!!!! Watched them play at Shea Stadium back in 1969.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Let's Go Jets!!!!!!!!!! Watched them play at Shea Stadium back in 1969.


Spoke too soon.... Colts now up by 3, 17 to 20... We shall see...


----------



## rgray

^^^ 
Make that 27-17 Colts....


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like -6°C is about it for the day. Looks like we will drop as low as -20°C tonight. 

On the plus side the real pounding is happening further east. Could not happen to a nicer bunch of people.


----------



## The Doug

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain. tptptptp


----------



## rgray

The Doug said:


> Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain. tptptptp


Pretty much same here as +6°.... The thaw looks like continuing until near week end then -15°.

Sloppy, slippery and dangerous.

Don't fall!!!


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain. tptptptp


+ rain. That must be one big cloud.

Warm though.

Warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm, warm. :clap:


----------



## rgray

*A plea to fix some profiles..*

I and apparently many others enjoy this weather thread, but unfortunately many of the comments are meaningless because there is no information re location. This can be fixed by amending your profiles. 

Please.............


----------



## mrjimmy

rgray said:


> I and apparently many others enjoy this weather thread, but unfortunately many of the comments are meaningless because there is no information re location. This can be fixed by amending your profiles.
> 
> Please.............


Or at least state where you are in your post.


----------



## The Doug

Je moi = work in MTL, live in the Laurentiens.


----------



## MacDoc

Currently

my little town -
Welcome to Montagu on Route 62 in South Africa

MONTAGU Attractions

semi - desert - huge agriculture and tourist industry - think Northern California

staying here

Longacres


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach noon here in St.John's, NL. Going down to -10C overnight, and then some snow and ice pellets on Tuesday, and maybe a bit of rain on Wed. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-16° and our high is only a couple of degrees warmer with snow today.


----------



## macdoodle

well a chilly -14 this am.... but up to -9 later in the day.....


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny afternoon, with -4C just after 3PM here in St. John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Winter!tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Here too at -16 and headed south to near -30 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun set and the cloudless sky is a velvet blue right now. The end of a great day here in St.John's, even with -5C temps.


----------



## rgray

Here we are in the grips of the "January Thaw". We made +8°! with plenty of rain. On the river basin below my house there is a delightful visual pattern as water stands on the ice but underneath the river has swollen pushing up the ice now contoured like low hills surrounded by water. There is considerable open water below the falls and the outflow from the small old power station. Green pokes through here and there. A thick swath of chain sawdust in the yard has been uncovered where I had to take down a 90 foot tall Locust tree damaged in the last thaw/freeze cycle the week after xmas caused it to split and to threaten my house - kill or be killed - the tree had to go. With the help of my friend and neighbour's vast skill and experience we used ropes to pull the tree down safely away from the house. It was a pleasure to watch an artist at work and he placed the old locust on the ground exactly on a marker we set and right between two young maples without injuring either. What a 'rush'!! The sawdust reminds that there will be work in the spring to clean up and mushrooms in the fall as nature takes back her own. I was able to get all the ice and snow off the deck and to free the power cords that fed the xmas lights from the ice. Now it is quiet as I type this with only sound the insistent and healing purring of my three cats clustered around me. It has been a good day.

Tonight we should see 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Here we are in the grips of the "January Thaw". We made +8°! with plenty of rain. On the river basin below my house there is a delightful visual pattern as water stands on the ice but underneath the river has swollen pushing up the ice now contoured like low hills surrounded by water. There is considerable open water below the falls and the outflow from the small old power station. Green pokes through here and there. A thick swath of chain sawdust in the yard has been uncovered where I had to take down a 90 foot tall Locust tree damaged in the last thaw/freeze cycle the week after xmas caused it to split and to threaten my house - kill or be killed - the tree had to go. With the help of my friend and neighbour's vast skill and experience we used ropes to pull the tree down safely away from the house. It was a pleasure to watch an artist at work and he placed the old locust on the ground exactly on a marker we set and right between two young maples without injuring either. What a 'rush'!! The sawdust reminds that there will be work in the spring to clean up and mushrooms in the fall as nature takes back her own. I was able to get all the ice and snow off the deck and to free the power cords that fed the xmas lights from the ice. Now it is quiet as I type this with only sound the insistent and healing purring of my three cats clustered around me. It has been a good day.
> 
> Tonight we should see 0°.



A fine postings, rgray. It should be on the radio program "The Vinyl Cafe" with Stuart McLean. Send it in to him. Paix, mon ami.

Currently -9C here in St.John's with clear skies and lots of stars.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a windchill of -18C. Very cold for us here in St.John's. Still, clear skies and lots of stars outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold morning here in St.John's, with -11C temps, but a beautiful sunrise. The eastern sky is aflame .............. although "red sky in the morning, sailors take warning". We shall see.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> A fine postings, rgray. It should be on the radio program "The Vinyl Cafe" with Stuart McLean. Send it in to him.


I appreciate the compliment, Marc, particulary as I am a big fan of Stuart. Have you been to any of the stage show versions of the Vinyl Café? I'm not sure I'll send it - I think it would need work.... 

It appears the big melt is over for now. Today's prediction is in the ±1° range sitting right on zero at the moment. Expecting some light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> I appreciate the compliment, Marc, particulary as I am a big fan of Stuart. Have you been to any of the stage show versions of the Vinyl Café? I'm not sure I'll send it - I think it would need work....
> 
> It appears the big melt is over for now. Today's prediction is in the ±1° range sitting right on zero at the moment. Expecting some light snow.


I have seen Stuart twice when he was here in St.John's, rgray. Big fan of his.

Sunny and -6C now here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A nippy -22° here this morning as we struggle to try for a high of only -19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmed up from early this morning to a current -4C. Might even hit -1C. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Broken overcast and plus 8, January Thaw, should be over to you Dr.G. perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Broken overcast and plus 8, January Thaw, should be over to you Dr.G. perhaps tomorrow.


Right you are, BigDL. Merci, mon ami.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

-12°C here, up to -8 and then down to -15 .... nippy but not as bad as Sinc is getting....


----------



## eMacMan

Hanging in at -13°C. Colder than so called normal but better than Sinc. 

FWIW we have had exactly two days this month that could accurately be described as normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C here in St.John's this afternoon, which is a bit warmer than normal for late January.


----------



## BigDL

According to the attached article the dead of winter will have passed for almost all of us. Mine (Moncton) was yesterday. Dr.G. yours St. Johns will be soon though the last of the lot apparently.
timestranscript.com - Dead of winter a 'magic moment' | Charles Perry - Breaking News, New Brunswick, Canada

I sometimes wonder if Mr. Phillips doesn't just make things up to suit old sayings. I never heard of the "dead of winter" as a specific thing as apposed a trend or condition such as a howling gail and snowstorm.

Oh! Well we now have a temperature defined definition of "dead of winter," at any rate the hours of light are noticeably longer and the rays of the sun noticeably stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> According to the attached article the dead of winter will have passed for almost all of us. Mine (Moncton) was yesterday. Dr.G. yours St. Johns will be soon though the last of the lot apparently.
> timestranscript.com - Dead of winter a 'magic moment' | Charles Perry - Breaking News, New Brunswick, Canada
> 
> I sometimes wonder if Mr. Phillips doesn't just make things up to suit old sayings. I never heard of the "dead of winter" as a specific thing as apposed a trend or condition such as a howling gail and snowstorm.
> 
> Oh! Well we now have a temperature defined definition of "dead of winter," at any rate the hours of light are noticeably longer and the rays of the sun noticeably stronger.


This is what it is usually like on our "dead of winter" day. Then our snow really starts to fall until May 24th.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> This is what it is usually like on our "dead of winter" day. Then our snow really starts to fall until May 24th.


Your photo essay is to me what were talking about when we say dead of winter. Hunker down Dr.G. et al of the Avalon


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Your photo essay is to me what were talking about when we say dead of winter. Hunker down Dr.G. et al of the Avalon


Mid-winter for us is about St.Patrick's Day in March. Our last snow usually falls on or before the May 24th weekend. After that date, we have less than a 50% chance of getting any more snow until Remembrance Day.

We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and we're stuck at -18. Lots of snow in the forecast over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with freezing rain, ice pellets and then just rain in the forecast.


----------



## macdoodle

-11C here on it's way to 4PM.... slight snow earlier, could have just been from the trees it was hard to tell by times....

Freezing rain is my only 'bad road fear' I would stay in a barn to avoid it, or on the side of the road (with my candle of course, for warmth) if I couldn't.....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -11C here on it's way to 4PM.... slight snow earlier, could have just been from the trees it was hard to tell by times....
> 
> Freezing rain is my only 'bad road fear' I would stay in a barn to avoid it, or on the side of the road (with my candle of course, for warmth) if I couldn't.....


Very wise, macdoodle. Of course, sometimes you can't even get into your car when there is a great deal of freezing rain ....... at least here in St.John's. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

This can't be good ........ and it's coming our way. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Looks the January thaw weather the Maritimes experienced last two days. Starts off cool but warms up nicely.


----------



## SINC

'Nuff said:


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and strong winds with rain. Still, the shovels get a rest in this sort of weather. I am NOT complaining.


----------



## rgray

-4° and partly cloudy.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and a tad cloudy and muggy - some rain forecast for tomorrow which is more than welcome here.


----------



## BigDL

broken clouds plus 1 going to plus 4 today


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +3C going up to a balmy +4C this afternoon. We shall see.

"24 and a tad cloudy and muggy - some rain forecast for tomorrow which is more than welcome here." The rain is welcome here as well, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami. Enjoy your R&R.


----------



## eMacMan

-20°C this AM. Not quite as bad as Sinc is seeing but those clear skies may mean more of the same. FWIW weather man promising a weak chinook Thursday and Friday, however he is probably lying.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very foggy, with 1-2 inches of rain forecast for overnight and into tomorrow. Still, it will take some of our snow away. We shall see.


----------



## Carex

+7 but very gloomy here on the east coast of the west coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very foggy here on the east coast of the east coast.


----------



## macdoodle

-23 and clear....


----------



## eMacMan

We did stumble into + territory today well above the originally predicted -6°. However we have long since dropped to -11°C and probably headed back into the -20s tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and real rain.  Much needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain, going down to +3C with lots of rain. "Much needed" ............. if we want to get rid of some of our snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-21° this morning and a high of -16° under clear skies. Snow is in our future for the entire weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as the rain starts to come down harder. With over an inch of rain forecast, I can only smile, since an inch of rain would be over a foot of snow if it came down in that manner.


----------



## macdoodle

it's -3 this morning.... big difference from yesterday!


----------



## eMacMan

-4°C this AM. Should be well into the +s later this afternoon. Two day break then back to winter.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as we approach lunchtime here in St.John's. The rain will change to snow by this time tomorrow, but for now, melting snow is the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +5C at 7PM. Heavy rain is forecast still for tonight and overnight. Amazing how much snow it has taken with it throughout today. I had snow about 2 feet deep on my roof, which is now all gone. Great!!!!!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Nearing 4 pm and 3°C ... the sun is bright, and there is a melt underway, for awhile anyhow.


----------



## SINC

We still sit at -16° and that is our overnight low as well.


----------



## macdoodle

Down to -6 .... so says widget!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and the rain seems to have been replaced by fog. I have no problems with fog.


----------



## SINC

-20° on the way to -14° today our last day of sun as the weekend if forecast for up to 15 cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the sun just broke though the fog. Blue sky is appearing .......... Going to be a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

It is -11 here, with an expected -6 for a high.... (sigh)


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like the last nice day for a while. Reviewing the winter we had a very cold October, nice November, brutal December and a nice January. I am betting that February is going to be nasty.


----------



## rgray

^^^
Suspect much the same. The warmer weather is plagued with grey sky, the colder with bright sun. Like today: -15° by the sun is glorious!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +3C here at 1PM in St.John's.


----------



## Sonal

Sunny and -15 in Toronto today. At least it's not windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C in St.John's, with little wind as well, Sonal.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to -8 right now... and the sun is out, no wind... a good day!! (at lest it is above 0° F


----------



## SINC

-12° in St. Albert, -10° in the city with temperatures falling all day to -16° by late afternoon. Looks like the snow blower will get a workout as snow is forecast for each of the next five days.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 6:30 AM and sitting at -9°C some clouds...


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather here in St. John's today. One minute, we have sunshine and blue skies .......... then a snow squall which makes visibility poor. Then, the sun comes out again ........ then the snow starts up again. We should get about 15cm of snow this way by this time tomorrow, but it is no sense to shovel it until it finishes falling. We shall see.

Currently, -1C and sunny.


----------



## eMacMan

A colder than it says -5°C this AM and that looks like snow coming in from the West. At least this time I do have some place to put it.


----------



## rgray

-17° and bright. I went into the bush and down to the river where I have to clear a bunch of "buckthorn" so we can put the kayak in and do some casual fishing come summer, but it is too cold - at least for this 63 year old bush rat - to be mixing fuel and running a chain saw. One needs a certain amount of 'feel' when cutting with one of these weapons and it is cold enough to take the feeling out of my hands pretty quick. The ice is plenty good for working from the water side now so on a slightly warmer day the snarl of the saw will come alive. But not today.... To be honest (  ) it is more of an indoor, sitting by the fire, catching up on my beer drinking kind of a day.... 

Only three more shopping days 'til Groundhog Day....


----------



## SINC

-13° now and continuing to fall this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a beautiful sunset forming. The end of an interesting day, weather-wise.

"Only three more shopping days 'til Groundhog Day.... " Got all of my shopping done online, rgray. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## SINC

Groundhog Day. Meh.

We've been stuck at -13° all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Groundhog Day. Meh.
> 
> We've been stuck at -13° all day.


Someone is not going to get a treat on Tuesday, Sinc ................ 

A chilly -3C here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

almost midnight and a windless night at -9C ... it was sunny all day though....


----------



## SINC

-15° and we're going nowhere today as that is our high.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and cold here this morning in St.John's. The four to five inches of overnight snow is light and not difficult to shovel.


----------



## rgray

Just two more shopping days until Groundhog Day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The stores here are blocked, rgray, with Groundhog Day specials. St.John's Johnny would not see his shadow today, with light snow still falling. We shall see on Tuesday what the forecast is for Spring. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

-10 with light snow, if it warms up it will be rain, flakes are that tiny, no wind so not bad at all....


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with some sun breaking through the afternoon clouds. A quiet Sunday here in St.John's .......... which is fine with me.


----------



## macdoodle

Snow has stopped sun is out , bright and glorious, making sparkles in the new snow! Very pretty!!


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> -10 with light snow, if it warms up it will be rain, flakes are that tiny, no wind so not bad at all....


Ditto out west of you.


----------



## SINC

-13° here and nothing but snow in our future although it is light.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -13° here and nothing but snow in our future although it is light.


Luckily, your snow won't be wet and heavy. We have been lucky here in St.John's, the home of wet deep snow. This winter, we have (so far) had less snow than average and it has been colder when it snowed, so the snow was light. As you know, Sinc, this is far easier on the heart. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C going down to -9C overnight. Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday, we exchange some sunshine for some very cold temps (by St.John's standards). We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -13C windchill and a light snowfall. All is very quiet here in St.John's as we approach midnight. In a few minutes, it shall be the day before Groundhog Day. Sunshine is forecast for us on Tuesday, so St.John's Johnny shall most likely see his shadow and doom us to more Winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C temps with a -18C windchill, which is very cold for us here in St.John's, even on the first day of February.


----------



## rgray

-17 and sunny! Only one shopping day until Groundhog Day. Time to get all the GD D) baking done and to get the groundhog out of the freezer and ready for roasting.... Mmmmm, tasty!.... 


> Roast Ground Hog
> 
> 3 cups bread crumbs
> 1 onion, chopped fine
> 1/4 cup lemon juice
> 1/2 cup evaporated milk
> 4 tbsp bacon fat
> 1 cup oil
> 
> Make a marinade from the oil &	lemon juice and marinate overnight (yes, Georgianna, in the fridge)
> 
> Mix onion, salt, pepper and bread crumbs to taste (you can substitute Tony's Creole Seasoning for the salt and pepper like I do, if you like)
> 
> Remove the groundhog from the marinade, pat dry, stuff cavity with the bread crumb mixture and sew it shut.
> 
> Baste with bacon fat or cover with slices of bacon and place in roasting pan at 300 deg. for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, adding water and basting as necessary.
> 
> Good with corn bread.


----------



## SINC

-12° and since that is our high, nothing to look forward to today. More snow too.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a windchill of -18C and drifting snow. 

Luckily, all of my Groundhog Day shopping is done, and my wife will be picking up the groundhog this afternoon. There is a breeder outside of St.John's of organic turkeys and groundhogs, so they prepare it in the morning for pickup in the afternoon. My wife uses Nando's peri-peri sauce for an African-Portuguese style of groundhog. Quite good.

Nando's Peri-Peri : Home of the Original Peri-Peri Sauces


----------



## macdoodle

-3 and partly cloudy, quite nice out actually, as for the groundhog dinner, I will have to pass DrG, even in perri perri sauce.... the prairie dog they served last year at the outdoorsman dinner really put me off.... way off! tptptptp

And the Prairie Oysters they served did me in .... completely!! XX)


----------



## SINC

Isn't there a food thread now?


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C going down to a bitterly cold -12C overnight .......... and that is not factoring in the windchill caused by 70km/h winds. 

'Twas the night before Groundhog Day, and all through the house ...........


----------



## macdoodle

Up to -2 and very calm, it is a lovely night for sure ... sorry about your bad weather Dr G but i guess it's all about how the wind blows!


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning and with a high of -10° there will be little change with lingering flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -11C with -21C windchills. A beaufiful sunrise is upon us soon, and there is a beautiful nearly full moon starting to set in the western sky. A rare treat of beauty. 

However, the rising sun will sadly scare St. John's Johnny back into his groundhog hutch, so that means more Winter for us here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

-10° and cloudy wall-to-wall. Unless there is a radical change the ground hog will not see his shadow, sooo..... Winter is over!


----------



## SINC

No sun here either. Winter is done!


----------



## rgray

*GHD update......*

Bloody sun is out!!!  The little beggars are going to see their shadows... :yikes:

Where's my gun?......


----------



## eMacMan

Thin clouds here really weak shadows?. Suspect that means another four weeks of winter probably in April or May.


----------



## Ohmsford

Oh all you nice and cozy warm people.

-37° in Stony Rapids Saskatchewan.


----------



## Ohmsford

Oh all you nice and cozy warm people.

-37° in Stony Rapids Saskatchewan.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -10 here and overcast, no wind to blow the clouds away, no shadows yet!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine here in St.John's, with -10C temps and a -20C windchill. Going down to -14C tomorrow, so when the windchill is factored in, it will be the coldest day of the Winter for this year. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Guess what , sun's out in blazing glory,,, skies are blue, and lots of shadows can be seen.... 

up to -9 and says partly cloudy, well not in this part I'm afraid.... so winter shall prevail I guess...??


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Guess what , sun's out in blazing glory,,, skies are blue, and lots of shadows can be seen....
> 
> up to -9 and says partly cloudy, well not in this part I'm afraid.... so winter shall prevail I guess...??


It was not sunny at sunrise, so southern Alberta will enjoy an early Spring. Kudos, macdoodle.


----------



## macdoodle

Oh, I see, I don't quite know how this works... not up on groundhog signs, I always thought it was at noon, when the sun is overhead... or so I was told sometime... somewhere... don't pay much attention as we will get what we get, and be happy.... LOL!! 

What does TF Almanac have to say...?


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees at 10 pm

nothing more refreshing or disconcerting than floating on my back in a pool in February - full dark and watching the Southern Cross and an upside down Orion at the same time.....most mind altering !! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a windchill of -23C as we approach 5PM here in St.John's. I have the family room up to about 27C with the woodstove going all afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed to -9°, but that will be it for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

No warming up here. At -12C and a -23C windchill, the temps will drop down to -14C overnight as the winds pick up. Should be the coldest night of the year.


----------



## macdoodle

-7 right now and heading up to -2 then down to -5 ... something is very odd about this since it is coming nightfall....


----------



## Dr.G.

A brutal -13C with a -25C windchill. I have had the woodstove going since about 3PM. Coldest night of the year here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold morning here in St.John's. It got down to -14C and -27C with the windchills. This was one of the top 10 coldest nights/days since I first came to St. John's 33 years ago. My wife, who is from Calgary, tells me that this is what it is like in Calgary/Edmonton .............. but only colder.


----------



## rgray

-12° and light snow, grey skies horizon to horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with beautiful blue skies and lots of sunshine. That is always the trade-off here in St. John's, weather-wise. Blue skies and no snow in the wintertime means very cold temps, with winds from the west or northwest.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning with variable cloud and a high of -6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sunshine has brought us up to our high for the day, a very cold -9C with a -24C windchill.


----------



## Znook

Currently 2C here in RRC, with an 8kph ESE wind and 98% humidity. Snow is falling yet again...


----------



## macdoodle

it's -14 here and ice fog in in the picture... the wind seems non existent, so it should be a good day...


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Currently 2C here in RRC, with an 8kph ESE wind and 98% humidity. Snow is falling yet again...


England is really getting more snow than usually, Znook. Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> England is really getting more snow than usually, Znook. Stay safe, my friend.


Thanks M. Yes, it's been real bad over here the past month or so mainly because the roads haven't been salted/gritted. Heck, just 1cm of the white stuff is enough to get this country on its knees


----------



## macdoodle

Znook said:


> Thanks M. Yes, it's been real bad over here the past month or so mainly because the roads haven't been salted/gritted. Heck, just 1cm of the white stuff is enough to get this country on its knees


Just how much snow do you have there now Znook? It doesn't sound very good!
Is it very cold?


----------



## eMacMan

Znook said:


> Thanks M. Yes, it's been real bad over here the past month or so mainly because the roads haven't been salted/gritted. Heck, just 1cm of the white stuff is enough to get this country on its knees


Quite funny in a way. Here in rural Southern Alberta anything less than 5 cm and only the highways see a plough or sand. Main roads get plowed but only if it snows on weekdays. Side roads only get plowed if residents physically threaten town councilors.

However most residents do try to either stay at home or have good winter tires. Those trying to get by with almost bald summer tires usually end up on the sidelines with crumpled fenders.


----------



## Znook

macdoodle said:


> Just how much snow do you have there now Znook? It doesn't sound very good!
> Is it very cold?


The worse is now over and everything is back to normal. Some places had drifting to 10ft which for England is very unusual.

The snow though has started again and it's staring to stick to the street outside. In this country when there's just 1cm of the stuff everything grinds to a halt, mainly because the councils are so slow at getting the lorries out spreading salt/grit on the streets. It was real bad recently for about a three week period because ice just formed on the roads due to no treatment, and when it finally got done there wasn't much effect because the ice was so thick. Then the councils started to run out of salt/grit so the major roads started to close down...

Anyway, it's currently 1C and the wind 10kph E at 16:57.


----------



## Znook

eMacMan said:


> However most residents do try to either stay at home or have good winter tires. Those trying to get by with almost bald summer tires usually end up on the sidelines with crumpled fenders.


With regard to tires. We don't normally get weather this bad so buying special tires, or even snow chains, is not really worthwhile as they'd be hung up in the garage for years on end waiting for that one bad year to arrive. I do know some places started renting them out which I must admit I'd never seen before.

Re the crumpled fender. A guy up my street drives a silver Merc. As I was reversing off my drive this morning a transporter drove past with a car on its flatbed that was all smashed up at the front and along the driver side. Yep, it was the silver Merc...


----------



## eMacMan

Znook said:


> With regard to tires. We don't normally get weather this bad so buying special tires, or even snow chains, is not really worthwhile as they'd be hung up in the garage for years on end waiting for that one bad year to arrive. I do know some places started renting them out which I must admit I'd never seen before.
> 
> Re the crumpled fender. A guy up my street drives a silver Merc. As I was reversing off my drive this morning a transporter drove past with a car on its flatbed that was all smashed up at the front and along the driver side. Yep, it was the silver Merc...


Biggest problem in areas with only occasional snow and ice is; drivers driving beyond their skill-set/vehicle. A car with almost bald tires needs to be moving slower than a car with fresh all seasons. Both need to travel quite a bit slower than on dry pavement. And yes the guys with the expensive vehicles are sometimes the worst offenders.

Good luck surviving the rest of the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might get down as low as -19C without factoring in any windchill. Records will surely fall if that happens .............. along with a great many frozen pipes. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We might get down as low as -19C without factoring in any windchill. Records will surely fall if that happens .............. along with a great many frozen pipes. We shall see.


Whoops! that doesn't seem good, what I do when it gets too cold, is wrap the pipes coming into the house in the basement, near the wall,with insulation, (I have a very old house for the prairies), and I seal the basement windows with insulation and plastic.
(especially when it was -37C ....XX)

Sitting at -10 it is very mild, and no wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Whoops! that doesn't seem good, what I do when it gets too cold, is wrap the pipes coming into the house in the basement, near the wall,with insulation, (I have a very old house for the prairies), and I seal the basement windows with insulation and plastic.
> (especially when it was -37C ....XX)
> 
> Sitting at -10 it is very mild, and no wind...


We do the same, macdoodle. The coldest I ever experienced was -32C one Boxing Day in Winnipeg. Thought I was going to die. XX)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We do the same, macdoodle. The coldest I ever experienced was -32C one Boxing Day in Winnipeg. Thought I was going to die. XX)


I hear you, that is why I still handknit my cardigans, and use if not pure wool, a wool blend, and make them a bit loose, it holds body heat better than those tight ones you end up with from the store. besides they go well over another sweater... 
Can't be too warm at -37C for sure!! :lmao:


----------



## Znook

1C with a 2kph E breeze. Thankfully the snow stopped and the majority of it on the ground has now melted away. A high of 7 and overcast throughout the day is the forecast. 8:25


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning and with a high only two degrees warmer, we're not changing much today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -10° this morning and with a high only two degrees warmer, we're not changing much today.


An hour ago it was -13C with a -18C windchill, and now things have warmed up to -11C with a -13C windchill as the sun is about to rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> 1C with a 2kph E breeze. Thankfully the snow stopped and the majority of it on the ground has now melted away. A high of 7 and overcast throughout the day is the forecast. 8:25


Znook, this shall be a winter for you all to remember. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow! The most glorious sunrise this morning. The south eastern sky was ablaze in pinks and salmons. A ridge of gold on the horizon makes me hopeful for some sunshine this morning.

Although, don't they say:

_'Red sky in morning, sailors take warning'?_


----------



## rgray

-14° and clear skies. We are entering a slightly colder spell.



Dr.G. said:


> Znook, this shall be a winter for you all to remember.


As long as the Arctic ice continues to melt, winters in Britain are going to get more 'memorable'. Melting Arctic ice is cooling the Labrador Current which flows south between Canada and Greenland into the Gulf Stream, the warm current that has been responsible for the relatively warm climate in the British Isles. The Gulf Stream is thus cooled relative to recent history. _Ergo_, cooler winters in the UK....


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> -14° and clear skies. We are entering a slightly colder spell.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the Arctic ice continues to melt, winters in Britain are going to get more 'memorable'. Melting Arctic ice is cooling the Labrador Current which flows south between Canada and Greenland into the Gulf Stream, the warm current that has been responsible for the relatively warm climate in the British Isles. The Gulf Stream is thus cooled relative to recent history. _Ergo_, cooler winters in the UK....


This Arctic ice melt also causes cooler and nearly non-existent Springs here in NL, rgray. If we get above average snowfalls in the Winter (13 feet plus), there is still snow on the ground in June ............ and once on Canada Day after our record-setting 21+ feet of snow back in 2000-01.

This winter has been colder with only three storms. We should have about 175cm of snowfall by this point, but we have had only about 109cm so far this winter. 10-20cm are forecast for tomorrow, but we are still way below average for snowfall.


----------



## eMacMan

Normal winter days for awhile ~ -10°C at night and just creeping above freezing during the day. The sunshine does make it seem much warmer.

Lacking the global warming thread will just add a minor aside. 

Heard some global warming type on the radio claiming the glaciers in Western Canada had remained unchanged for thousands of years and were now retreating at an alarming rate. Quite intersting as these glaciers made several advances and some retreats from ~1250 AD right up to about the beginning of the twentieth century. Yet as they retreat they are finding trees that were 200 or even 300 years old when the glaciers ran over them. 

Neither the glaciers nor the arctic ice floes are static and should not be presented as such, no matter how fervently the presenter wants to advance a particular cause. 

Still the climate will continue to change. Hopefully it will continue to warm during my lifetime as the alternative seems to be a plunge into either a minor a major ice age.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, Winter is returning to St.John's tomorrow. Environment Canada forecast that on Friday snowfall amounts are expected to be 35 centimetres with strong northerly winds gusting up to 90 km/h. Of course, two years ago they made the same sort of forecast and were totally wrong ................ we received 83cm of snow blown into three-meter high drifts by 110km/h winds. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

well - 11 C here and the ice fog is still about... it was really dense yesterday.... not much better today, south of me have had it better, hopefully it will be gone tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is now hedging its bets, so to speak. They had a person on the radio 5 minutes ago, and he said it looks as if my area of St.John's will be getting "over 40cm of snow and winds over 100km/h", but would not say how much "over" on either snow or winds. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what is gaining strength off of the coast of NL and is going to pound us overnight and into most of tomorrow. We shall see.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> This is what is gaining strength off of the coast of NL and is going to pound us overnight and into most of tomorrow. We shall see.
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


Hang in there Dr.G, as Red Green would say; "We're pullin' for ya!"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hang in there Dr.G, as Red Green would say; "We're pullin' for ya!"


Thanks, eMacMan. We are in for it now. Environment Canada forecast about 2cm of snow overnight ............... so far, we have had about 10cm fall and it is still coming down hard. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, eMacMan. We are in for it now. Environment Canada forecast about 2cm of snow overnight ............... so far, we have had about 10cm fall and it is still coming down hard. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


Get a long rope, tie one end to the balcony post.... the other about your waist... just in case you have to get the paper from the curb! 

Good supply of wood I hope, power could go down for days in such a storm....
If we don't hear from you somehow, will that mean lines are down??

Hang in, the huskies and sled are on the way...!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Get a long rope, tie one end to the balcony post.... the other about your waist... just in case you have to get the paper from the curb!
> 
> Good supply of wood I hope, power could go down for days in such a storm....
> If we don't hear from you somehow, will that mean lines are down??
> 
> Hang in, the huskies and sled are on the way...!


Good idea, macdoodle. Don't have any huskies, but I do have doxies .......... and plenty of wood and food. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went out and shoveled for the last time tonight. The snow is so very cold that one can't really lift and throw it anywhere, just push it asided and let the wind take it away. 

Just was watching the Weather Network. We are only on the edges of this storm, which looks like a hurricane. The radar pic they showed was of a storm that was bigger than BC, AB, SK and part of MB. If we are getting 40+cm of snow by this time tomorrow being on the edge of this monster, God help us if it stalls ............. or worse, heads east right over us. This sort of "snow bomb" once happened in my 33 years here in St.John's, and we got 155cm of snow in just over 35 hours. The drifts went up to the second floor of some houses. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Went out and shoveled for the last time tonight. The snow is so very cold that one can't really lift and throw it anywhere, just push it asided and let the wind take it away.
> 
> Just was watching the Weather Network. We are only on the edges of this storm, which looks like a hurricane. The radar pic they showed was of a storm that was bigger than BC, AB, SK and part of MB. If we are getting 40+cm of snow by this time tomorrow being on the edge of this monster, God help us if it stalls ............. or worse, heads east right over us. This sort of "snow bomb" once happened in my 33 years here in St.John's, and we got 155cm of snow in just over 35 hours. The drifts went up to the second floor of some houses. We shall see.


 get out the extra blankets and hot water bottles!! Make sure your phone is charged to the max.... save water in some bottles.... 
Oh, you did all that! Ok then, get out warm night socks.... :lmao:
Be safe, ALL of you... !

it's -17 here and no wind, just ice fog... very silent..... almost eerie....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> get out the extra blankets and hot water bottles!! Make sure your phone is charged to the max.... save water in some bottles....
> Oh, you did all that! Ok then, get out warm night socks.... :lmao:
> Be safe, ALL of you... !
> 
> it's -17 here and no wind, just ice fog... very silent..... almost eerie....


We are prepared for an emergency, macdoodle. My wife laughs at my preparedness, but when the ice storms hit and we lose power for a few days, she is not laughing at me heating the house with the woodstove, heating up soup and tea, and eating other goodies which I have stashed away for such emergencies.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> We are prepared for an emergency, macdoodle. My wife laughs at my preparedness, but when the ice storms hit and we lose power for a few days, she is not laughing at me heating the house with the woodstove, heating up soup and tea, and eating other goodies which I have stashed away for such emergencies.


Good for you... thumbs up!! 
Of course I knew you would be ready for 'whatever'  and aren't stashes fun,especially if you forgot where they were, the sealed tin of biscuits, or chocolates hidden in the hall cupboard, you know, the ones you put away for a special occasion... ?? :lmao:

In many prayers from the Shang tonight, I am certain.... 

Sleep well and warm...:yawn: good night...


----------



## SINC

Just finished day five without sun shine. -14° with light wind from the NW.


----------



## SINC

-14° as we head for -6° today in the sunshine if the weatherman gets it right.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blizzard howling outside. 20+cm of snow is already on the ground as of dawn this morning, with another 45+cm of snow forecast until dawn tomorrow. St.John's is shut down as 90+km/h winds are blowing this snow everywhere. -7C temps with a windchill of -17C.


----------



## SINC

Good luck with that storm Dr. G., my Canada radar widget shows it quite clearly. Sadly you are the only part of the country getting such weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good luck with that storm Dr. G., my Canada radar widget shows it quite clearly. Sadly you are the only part of the country getting such weather.


The IR satellite images show what looks like a hurricane off of the coast of NL. The scary thing is that band of orange that has not even hit us yet. When it does, then we are really in for it. We shall see.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The IR satellite images show what looks like a hurricane off of the coast of NL. The scary thing is that band of orange that has not even hit us yet. When it does, then we are really in for it. We shall see.
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_1070_100.jpg


Yikes. Looks like the mild winter you've been having is is becoming history. Stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yikes. Looks like the mild winter you've been having is is becoming history. Stay warm.


All too true, eMacMan. It is not the cold as much as the wind. The snow is starting to intensify even more now as the temps get warmer (currently -4C). As we approach 0C, the snow will no longer be light and the drifting will get worse. Everything is closed today, so there are no cars out on the road, other than 4 wheel drives. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

bit of Alberta sky for you this morning.... trying to send it but the wind won't blow... 
This is our ice fog.... it is -16 and mild, bright sun, and just a wonderland this morning...


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and little movement at -15°.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Nearly noon and little movement at -15°.


We are up to -14 Sinc, did you also get this ice fog??


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a -13C windchill as the blizzard continues to rage outside. 30+cm have fallen since last night, with another 35cm of snow forecast by tomorrow morning. The plows are being taken off of the roads as we get whiteout conditions in the 100km/h winds. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -3C with a -13C windchill as the blizzard continues to rage outside. 30+cm have fallen since last night, with another 35cm of snow forecast by tomorrow morning. The plows are being taken off of the roads as we get whiteout conditions in the 100km/h winds. We shall see.


 tptptptp XX)
That's all I have to say.... I guess the blue sky I sent didn't make it..... sorry


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> tptptptp XX)
> That's all I have to say.... I guess the blue sky I sent didn't make it..... sorry


Thanks for the kind thought, macdoodle. We just have to hunker down and see what tomorrow brings after a night of snow and wind. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C .......... still snowing ............. still listening to the howling of the wind. Pics shall be posted tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Will you be able to see??? the windows might be covered and you will still think it is night time... and go back to bed... 

Talk to you tomorrow... 'night!


----------



## rgray

-16° and clear. S'posed to be sunny all day. High -9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to more wind and snow. 60cm have fallen already, with another 15cm forecast. No sense trying to go out and clear the driveway until the plows come by once again. Too windy with big wet snowflakes to go outside and take pics. Mayber later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, but this storm system stretches from Ireland to Spain and then back to Newfoundland and Labrador. Sadly, it is turning out way once again with a possible monster storm if it hits land. We shall see.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_sigwx_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

Winter is back at -22° and a high of -10° under cloudy skies with flurries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing here, but the temps are +0.5, so the snow is wet and heavy.


----------



## MacDoc

We could use some Canadian cool......34 today....:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> We could use some Canadian cool......34 today....:yikes:


How about some snow????


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -15 and the ice fog has not lifted, the skies are grey, but my iTunes is hopping about like mad, download at the ready...


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like you got off easy there Dr. G, course more snow is probably on the way from one direction or the other.

The ice fog Mac Doodle speaks of seems to disappear a bit west of Fort Macleod. So we are sitting in sunshine and seeing temps close to freezing today.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at -13 and the ice fog warning is gone, the sun is making a brave attempt, but the clouds are still cloudy all day!! 

forecasting flurries, but not as many as Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

It took me over 4 hours, and nearly a full tank of gas in my Toro snowblower, but I finally got my driveway cleared out ......... sort of. There are places around our car that can only be done once the car is backed out and I have no desire to move the car ............ or do any more shoveling. So, tomorrow is another day.

All told, we received about 67cm of snow since Friday night ............ and it is still snowing, albeit light snow with +1C temps.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> It took me over 4 hours, and nearly a full tank of gas in my Toro snowblower, but I finally got my driveway cleared out ......... sort of. There are places around our car that can only be done once the car is backed out and I have no desire to move the car ............ or do any more shoveling. So, tomorrow is another day.
> 
> All told, we received about 67cm of snow since Friday night ............ and it is still snowing, albeit light snow with +1C temps.


A breather before the next hit?? 

Hope it is all finished for this month, but I doubt it....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> A breather before the next hit??
> 
> Hope it is all finished for this month, but I doubt it....


Yes, macdoodle, nothing but flurries for the rest of the week, which means about a few inches of fresh snow a day. 

Finished for the month? The average snowfall for Feb. here in St.John's is about 150cm of snow. So, we are only half way there for Feb's average. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The U.S. capital is bracing for at least 75 centimetres of snow before the storm moves out to sea by Saturday evening. That would be the heaviest one-day snowfall in nearly 90 years."

Wow. That's a bit more than St.John's received since Friday evening ............... 83cm of snow in a day is our record, which was part of the 5 feet of snow in 9 days record set back in 2001.

Read more: CBC News - World - Snow paralyzes Washington, D.C.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. That's a bit more than St.John's received since Friday evening ............... 83cm of snow in a day is our record, which was part of the 5 feet of snow in 9 days record set back in 2001.


Don't fret. If that storm follows the usual track, you'll get it in a day or two......


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Don't fret. If that storm follows the usual track, you'll get it in a day or two......


That is the way it was back in 2000-01, when we got a record 21 feet of snow from Nov. until June.

0C and it finally stopped snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mix of snow and freezing drizzle right now.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy -9° and since that is our forecast high for the day, that's where we'll stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

A touch over 0C with fog and snow flurries. A few inches of snow every day this coming week will be the order of the day for us, which is fine with me. Better to get 2 feet of snow by this time next week in bits that are manageable to shovel. We shall see.

We are starting to ship out some of our snow from Saturday's blizzard off to Cyrprus Mt. in Beautiful BC, to help out with the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the snow has stopped and the fog is lifting. The last shipment of snow just left for BC. May it bring Canadian Olympians victory next week. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Well this ice fog is still with us, it is -10 I am hoping we see the sun a bit this afternoon, it is getting dreary, have never seen it go so long without sun, the locals are very surprised too! 

No wind, no sun. no sound.... eerie to say the least.... like being in a cotton wrap!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and even about 15 minutes of sunshine this afternoon. The snow is still with us, but this is a nice respite from the blizzard on Friday and yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet Sunday evening. Was sitting outside on my back deck as my dogs slowly walked over about a meter of snow in the backyard. Somehow, they are able to walk on top of the snow. +1C with some fog here in St.John's.


----------



## Stojko

Flurries today after a snow-filled weekend (just realized person above me is also from St. John's  ), flurries again tomorrow and apparently all week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Flurries today after a snow-filled weekend (just realized person above me is also from St. John's  ), flurries again tomorrow and apparently all week.


Flurries we can deal with, Stojko. Where in St.John's are you located? I am in the Churchill Park area.


----------



## SINC

-9° and dropping to near -20° tonight. We shall see what morning brings.


----------



## eMacMan

-9°C here as well. That ice fog from Lethbridge has finally made its way west to us. I expect to see some frosted hoars come tomorrow morning.beejacon


----------



## MacDoc

Officially in a heat wave for the rest of the week. 20 heading 32 now and unfortunately there is a bit of humidity this time. Accidently toasted myself yeserday...remarkable how fast the sun moves...
More swimming less bicycling



> 3: Heat Wave Warning
> Valid for 08/02/2010:
> --------------------
> 1. Heat wave with persistently hot temperatures is expected in the Central and the Little Karoo of the Western Cape.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Officially in a heat wave for the rest of the week. 20 heading 32 now and unfortunately there is a bit of humidity this time. Accidently toasted myself yeserday...remarkable how fast the sun moves...
> More swimming less bicycling


Good luck, MacDoc. Be careful ............. you don't need to develop skin cancer on top of your current health situation. Paix, mon ami, and enjoy your rest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is cloudy and +1C here in St.John's this morning. A very quiet Monday morning. No snow flurries fell overnight, and there is no wind, so all is quiet ............ except the sound of children heading off for school.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -9° and with a high of -7° little change in store today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting still and the temps have hit +2C. Going to open up some of the windows again to let some fresh air into the house. Strange to be able to do this in early Feb.


----------



## eMacMan

-13°C this fine morning. Fog made a brief appearance last night. Enough to frost the windshields but it is so thin on the trees that it disappears as soon as the sun hits it.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sky is getting brighter, but I don't think we shall see the sun today. Still, it is now +3C at nearly 1PM, so I am able to open up the windows to let some fresh air in and pretend that Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## macdoodle

-14 right now, fog still around, going up to -1 this afternoon... ???


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling at the St.John's International Airport, but none where I live in the center of the city. A quiet night.


----------



## macdoodle

-10°C right now, but looking good for the next few days!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 6AM. A light snow fell overnight, to get everything white.


----------



## SINC

-11° this morning and a nice day at -3° this afternoon. Cloudy again for day seven in a row, most unusual for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with light flurries falling. It is very light snow, so should only amount to a couple of inches of snow by tonight.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> -10°C right now, but looking good for the next few days!


Ditto


----------



## macdoodle

It is -16, more ice fog, and a long time with no sun, saw it last week but it has been in hiding since...


----------



## MacDoc

urk - 43 today ....still hot now at 6.30 - 4th swim of the day coming up and not the last.
Brush fires as well....


----------



## mrjimmy

A blanket of snow out there this morning. Haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## rgray

-5 and maybe snow later this morning. There is very little snow on the ground here.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but we had a couple of inches of snow overnight. A light coating of freezing drizzle is keeping it from blowing abouit. Major storm approaching on Thursday night and lasting until Saturday morning. Here we go again.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> +1C but we had a couple of inches of snow overnight. A light coating of freezing drizzle is keeping it from blowing abouit. Major storm approaching on Thursday night and lasting until Saturday morning. Here we go again.


St. John's should be holding the Winter Olympics.......... You've got lots of what Raincouver doesn't, namely *snow*....


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with clear skies and a high of 0 today.


----------



## macdoodle

-3 right now, and up to 1C is the best for today..


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a nice sunny day. May even go positive.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> St. John's should be holding the Winter Olympics.......... You've got lots of what Raincouver doesn't, namely *snow*....


True ............... except Friday's opening ceremony would be snowed out. Snow and sleet is forecast for Thursday night, and on into Saturday, with 25 to a possible 75cm of snow before it is all over. Winds will only be gusting to about 60km/h, so there won't be the drifting. Still, 75cm of wet snow is heavy.

Thus, we will have the snow ............. but too much of it to hold the Olympics here in St.John's.


Currently sunny and +3C here.


----------



## rgray

Dr.G. said:


> True ............... except Friday's opening ceremony would be snowed out. Snow and sleet is forecast for Thursday night, and on into Saturday, with 25 to a possible 75cm of snow before it is all over. Winds will only be gusting to about 60km/h, so there won't be the drifting. Still, 75cm of wet snow is heavy.
> 
> Thus, we will have the snow ............. but too much of it to hold the Olympics here in St.John's.
> 
> 
> Currently sunny and +3C here.


What a concept - *Winter* Olympics *snowed* out !!!! :lmao:

That would be truly pathetic if it were to happen!

That said, I do remember (too) many years ago when I was involved in the Canadian *WINTER* Rally, we were closed down halfway through due to snow.... 

Strikes me as the worst kind of wimpy to cancel a winter event because it was being, uh, winter. Strikes me that that is exactly the point of winter events - to do battle with Mother Nature on her terms. Otherwise we might as well just stay home with a case of beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> What a concept - *Winter* Olympics *snowed* out !!!! :lmao:
> 
> That would be truly pathetic if it were to happen!
> 
> That said, I do remember (too) many years ago when I was involved in the Canadian *WINTER* Rally, we were closed down halfway through due to snow....
> 
> Strikes me as the worst kind of wimpy to cancel a winter event because it was being, uh, winter. Strikes me that that is exactly the point of winter events - to do battle with Mother Nature on her terms. Otherwise we might as well just stay home with a case of beer.


My wife lived in Calgary back in 1988 and the lack of snow was a concern for them. Luckily, it was cold enough to make snow.

Of course, the St.John's Winter Olympics would have different sorts of events.

For example, the snow shoveling event to see who could shovel out an average six car driveway using nothing but one shovel.

The pot hole jumping event to see who can jump over the pot holes. 

Cross city skiing following the snowplow around the city


----------



## Dr.G.

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Snow.
Snow who?
Snowmeggedon .......... and I'm heading due north right at you.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowmeggedon may or may not be headed our way (I love how Environment Canada hedges its bets), but tonight, it is just over 0C and there are stars out in the night sky. A beautiful night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Place your bets, ladies and gents ................ Will St.John's just get 15cm of snow ........ followed by a few hours of freezing rain ................. or just get 50-75cm of snow????? Place your bets, SVP. 

Beautiful sunrise this morning, and it is currently -3C with sunny blue skies.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning on the way to 0 today for only the second day of melting since way back in November.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -7 and on the way up to +3 this afternoon... great day for a run in the fields... !!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and sunny as we approach 1PM. Environment Canada keeps changing the forecast each hour. So, I guess it is best to expect the worst and anything else will be fine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about 20+cm of snow overnight ......... followed by nearly an inch of freezing rain, followed by just rain. What a mess this morning. The snowplows left huge snowballs at the end of the driveways as it went up the road. Luckily, we are not expecting temps to dip much below 0C, so they won't freeze into stone barricades. Great snowman snow ....... but real heart attack snow as well.


----------



## SINC

-17 and we'll get to -7 today with some sun.


----------



## rgray

-16° going to -8°, sunny. A nice mid-winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling, making the snow even heavier to shovel.


----------



## macdoodle

4C right now, just lovely!


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and foggy. Very still and quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> +3C and foggy. Very still and quiet here in St.John's.


The nice thing about fog is, it blocks out white noise and allows our own thoughts a safe place to play and a gentle place to land..... 

We are still at 4C and partly cloudy!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> The nice thing about fog is, it blocks out white noise and allows our own thoughts a safe place to play and a gentle place to land.....
> 
> We are still at 4C and partly cloudy!


Very true, macdoodle. We are down to +2C as the fog gets lower to the ground.


----------



## MacDoc

An invigorating 19 after a truly lovely day - not too hot and super clear air.
very soft air out now the wind has gone down.

Cooler week in store :clap:


----------



## SINC

Just ran out to Safeway and it is a very chilly -17 with a strong breeze making it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> An invigorating 19 after a truly lovely day - not too hot and super clear air.
> very soft air out now the wind has gone down.
> 
> Cooler week in store :clap:


Our air is also clean, MacDoc, with the freshness of the ocean as the foghorns wail off in the distance. Don't think that we shall get to your temps, however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the fog is slowly lifting here this morning in St.John's. All is still and quiet, which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning and since that is our high, we're going nowhere. Flurries and drifting snow today as well.


----------



## macdoodle

-10C right now, but headed to -1 nice to see it warming up this time of year!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light drizzle that wants to be freezing drizzle ........... we shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-7 warm enough, cloudy and it looks like some fog is creeping in....


----------



## Dr.G.

Our freezing drizzle suddenly turned to snow. Only a couple of inches have fallen, but it was sudden.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. No wind to speak of, so it is just drifting down. We had a couple of inches fall overnight, so all is white and quite this Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning and a high of -6° with some sun for a change.


----------



## macdoodle

well -6 this morning, going up to +3 later... sun is watery right now, but it is out!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.5C and the flurries have stopped, but no sun is forecast until this time next week ........... maybe. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning and we're headed for a nice day with a high of +2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy morning with +1C and little wind. A quiet way to start the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is over +1C, but a light snow is falling here in St.John's now. Not enough to shovel, just drifting down like gentle rain.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -1 now, up to 4 with rain and snow later....


----------



## eMacMan

Just below freezing, typical winter temps here in SW AB. Snow is just starting to fly, hope EC is correct and it will just be a few flurries. 

Will stock up the fridge just in case.


----------



## MacDoc

15 with low 20s forecast til the weekend then back to 30+ with good chance of 40+ in the forecast...that's a close the windows and blinds and turn up the a/c during midday.

Kinda nice to get a cool stretch now tho....cloudy today and a chance of rain. :clap:

You guys are doing a good job of reminding me WHY I'm here


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 15 with low 20s forecast til the weekend then back to 30+ with good chance of 40+ in the forecast...that's a close the windows and blinds and turn up the a/c during midday.
> 
> Kinda nice to get a cool stretch now tho....cloudy today and a chance of rain. :clap:
> 
> You guys are doing a good job of reminding me WHY I'm here


-1C with snow and freezing rain forecast for today. 

Enjoy your R&R, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -12° this morning after yesterday's spring like +4° and we should get near that again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and the snow is just starting to fall, to be followed by a few hours of freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a bit of freezing rain, but it is slowly melting away.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning and another great day in store at +1° or better. Almost springlike.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of fog ............. which is far better than all the snow that is falling in Halifax ............ which is coming our way by late Thursday/early Friday morning. Still, we don't have to shovel fog.


----------



## eMacMan

Around freezing with snow. Things were getting quite dry so this is appreciated at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light freezing rain coating everything. A good day to stay inside and get the woodstove going.


----------



## Dr.G.

The light rain has turned into a steady light snow.


----------



## SINC

-9° and another nice one with a high of +2° today.


----------



## rgray

-3° going all the way up to -2°  with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, +1.5C but going down to 0C overnight with 25+cm of wet snow by tomorrow night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and everyone is outside shoveling snow ............ just to make room for tonight's storm that will last into Friday night. I am ready ............ We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

-5°C and a couple more inches to shovel. Snow off and on today and tomorrow then back to normal winter temps. We have had so many "normal" days this year that it is absolutely scary as normally we would be well above or below the so called normals.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -5°C and a couple more inches to shovel. Snow off and on today and tomorrow then back to normal winter temps. We have had so many "normal" days this year that it is absolutely scary as normally we would be well above or below the so called normals.


Not sure I followed your logic, eMacMan, but that would be normal for me.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Not sure I followed your logic, eMacMan, but that would be normal for me.


Hmmm might have stubbed a finger on my keyboard. What I was trying to say is the highs and lows this year, seem to be the same as what EC calls normal. Around here that *never *happens and never ever for seven weeks straight.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm might have stubbed a finger on my keyboard. What I was trying to say is the highs and lows this year, seem to be the same as what EC calls normal. Around here that *never *happens and never ever for seven weeks straight.


I see ............... Good old EC. The Canadian Farmers Almanac is right on the money for tomorrow's storm here in St.John's with their prediction of "A heavy wintry mix of snow, sleet, ice and rain." I still wonder how they knew?????????? EC is predicting over 30cm of snow/hail and freezing rain. Either way you look at it tomorrow will be a rough day weather-wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest forecast from Environment Canada is for 15cm of snow overnight, then some freezing rain, and then another 15-25cm of snow by Friday night, all whipped about by 80km/h winds. What fun .........


----------



## MacDoc

43 tomorrow predicted....in the pool and indoors day.
Nice 16 out now at 4.30 am


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 43 tomorrow predicted....in the pool and indoors day.
> Nice 16 out now at 4.30 am


Sounds good, MacDoc. Any room for a house guest? I will bring my own shovels, since I will need them to get to the end of the driveway. Predictions are now for 40cm of snow by Saturday night/Sunday morning. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## SINC

-13° and staying cool today at -6° with snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a few inches of snow overnight and then it turned to sleet. Thus, we don't have the heavy snowfall to shovel this morning, just wet, heavy slush. There is still 15-25cm of snow in the forecast through tomorrow morning, but at least it shall not fall on top of 15-25cm of wet snow. So, all in all, a good morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> We got a few inches of snow overnight and then it turned to sleet. Thus, we don't have the heavy snowfall to shovel this morning, just wet, heavy slush. There is still 15-25cm of snow in the forecast through tomorrow morning, but at least it shall not fall on top of 15-25cm of wet snow. So, all in all, a good morning here in St.John's.


I'm in central today and there's a snowfall warning open here (been posted since last night), and the forecast said 10-15 cm of snow todayy but we haven't had anything yet. Weird...


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> I'm in central today and there's a snowfall warning open here (been posted since last night), and the forecast said 10-15 cm of snow todayy but we haven't had anything yet. Weird...


All we have had here in St.John's is the overnight snow, sleet this morning, rain early this afternoon, some flurries, and now drizzle. Nothing left to shovel, which is fine with me.

Drive carefully, Stojko, and watch out for moose.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high over the noon hour and maybe we can exceed it.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've reached our high over the noon hour and maybe we can exceed it.


You shall just have to wait and see, Sinc, if you exceed your high at noon. Listen for the train whistle.

YouTube - High Noon

YouTube - Tex Ritter - High Noon

one of the best westerns of all time.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> All we have had here in St.John's is the overnight snow, sleet this morning, rain early this afternoon, some flurries, and now drizzle. Nothing left to shovel, which is fine with me.
> 
> Drive carefully, Stojko, and watch out for moose.


This is a bit OT but I notice your profile's homepage is http://www.ucs.mun.ca/~glassman/. Are you a MUN professor?


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> This is a bit OT but I notice your profile's homepage is http://www.ucs.mun.ca/~glassman/. Are you a MUN professor?



Yes. I am in the Faculty of Education here at Memorial.

today.mun.ca


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. I am in the Faculty of Education here at Memorial.
> 
> today.mun.ca


Good thing you are not in Alberta, otherwise it would probably called the Faculty of Learning.
The Gauntlet® News - Alberta universitites meet with Oberg
Guess we should be grateful LO isn't being called "The Minister of Larnin'"beejacon

Anyways a few dandruff flakes but otherwise nothing worthy of a learned post.


----------



## Stojko

Starting to rain hard now...freezing rain I think, getting colder too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 0C here in St.John's, with a bit of fog to replace the drizzle and snow flurries. Luckily, one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Good thing you are not in Alberta, otherwise it would probably called the Faculty of Learning.
> The Gauntlet® News - Alberta universitites meet with Oberg
> Guess we should be grateful LO isn't being called "The Minister of Larnin'"beejacon
> 
> Anyways a few dandruff flakes but otherwise nothing worthy of a learned post.


Our Minister of Education pledged, and kept the promise, to continue the freeze on tuition and fees here at Memorial. We have some of the lowest tuition costs in Canada.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> Our Minister of Education pledged, and kept the promise, to continue the freeze on tuition and fees here at Memorial. We have some of the lowest tuition costs in Canada.


Hopefully they continue to freeze the tuition rates, I'm planning on attending next year. 

Some residence renovations wouldn't hurt though...


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Hopefully they continue to freeze the tuition rates, I'm planning on attending next year.
> 
> Some residence renovations wouldn't hurt though...


Good luck on the residence renos ............ but the tuition freeze shall remain.

A bit over 0C here in St.John's, with "Fog Depositing Ice" according to Environment Canada.


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow will be nice at +2 but Sunday is the day we await at +6.


----------



## SINC

-11 this morning with a high today of around 0.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light dusting of snow overnight, with some snow and rain in the forecast for later today. Still, only a few inches should not pose problems with shoveling, so it is the start of a quiet weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.5C and cloudy, with no snow in sight ............ yet. We shall see.


----------



## Stojko

Cloudy, the sun seems to be poking out a little bit here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Cloudy, the sun seems to be poking out a little bit here.


"Here" certainly can't be St.John's. I can't remember the last time we saw some sun. Maybe next week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> "Here" certainly can't be St.John's. I can't remember the last time we saw some sun. Maybe next week. Paix, mon ami.


Here is Mount Pearl, actually. By the sun poking out I mean one part of the sky is a bit brighter, that's the closest thing we get to sun here I guess, hah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Here is Mount Pearl, actually. By the sun poking out I mean one part of the sky is a bit brighter, that's the closest thing we get to sun here I guess, hah.


Well, Mount Pearl is not St. John's. One can tell the difference by the way the streets are plowed when we get a heavy snowfall -- The Pearl is always clear while we here in St.John's wait .......... and wait ........... and wait ....


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> Well, Mount Pearl is not St. John's. One can tell the difference by the way the streets are plowed when we get a heavy snowfall -- The Pearl is always clear while we here in St.John's wait .......... and wait ........... and wait ....


Yeah, snowclearing is actually pretty good out here. "Good" by our standards I guess. Even the main routes through St. John's remain awful hours after storms sometimes... Mt Pearl isn't great, but you can get around.

I live in St. John's though, just out in Mount Pearl for the day. Wouldn't stay here _too_ long


----------



## Dr.G.

A mixed bag of weather for St.John's for the next 24 hours -- freezing drizzle changing to light flurries, which will change to snow overnight, and then to freezing rain by the morning and then to rain ........... then some fog in the afternoon with some snow and sleet tomorrow evening. What fun .............


----------



## eMacMan

May be a bit cool tonight (-15°C) but other than that "normal" winters day here in SW AB.


----------



## MacDoc

and in the southern hemisphere..... a brutal 44 yesterday....that was just about unbearable.

Nice week of mid 20s and tstorms - strange to have to deal with humidity in the air tho. Lots of mist lurking even midday










I see Toronto area at least is getting into a few + numbers lately....

at the moment - I don't miss the cold and dark at all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, MacDoc. Enjoy your R&R. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what Environment Canada is calling for, but right now, it is +1C and sunny with no wind. 

Today Periods of freezing drizzle changing to snow this morning then to rain at times mixed with snow near noon. Snowfall amount 2 to 4 cm. Rainfall amount 2 to 4 mm. Fog patches. Wind becoming east 30 km/h gusting to 60 this morning. High plus 2. 

Tonight Rain at times mixed with snow. Rainfall amount 2 to 4 mm. Fog patches. Wind east 30 km/h gusting to 60. Temperature steady near plus 1.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -16° this morning and warming to +4° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over +2C now, but the clouds are rolling in. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

-17°C this AM.  Colder than ECs "best" guess. Hopefully we shall see the +2°C they are predicting this PM. 

At least there is no wind.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and going up to 5 today!!!!

YIPPEE!

Snow next week...

boo


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C but with snow squalls of big white and wet snowflakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light wet snow falling. A quiet Sunday evening.


----------



## SINC

Well, once again Environment Canada's weather forecast it tits up. Yesterday they forecast +6 today and we got to -3.

How they can be so far wrong so often if beyond me.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> How they can be so far wrong so often if beyond me.


The question is is this weather inaccuracy a case of gross incompetence or ugly maliciousness........ The prevalence of errors is so high one suspects it could scarcly be by chance alone.

When renewing my contract once I said I wanted to be paid like a weatherman - $60,000/year to be wrong 80% of the time.....


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light snow/sleet mix. Very messy, but not a great deal to shovel tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-7° and we're going nowhere with a high of -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2.5 and a bit foggy. Still, last night's snow is melting away, so I am smiling.


----------



## rgray

-7° going to +1°, maybe some sun today!


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at 9AM and there are patches of blue sky as the fog burns away. Might even get some real sunshine later in the week. We shall see.

At least I am able to open up some windows and let some fresh air into the house.


----------



## eMacMan

-13°C. The snow, clouds and subzero temps seem to have disappeared from the forecast so we too should be able to open up a window and let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and a bit of sunshine this afternoon. Have turned off the furnace until tonight to let the fresh air circulate through the house.


----------



## mrjimmy

They say snow's a comin'. Yep they do.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> They say snow's a comin'. Yep they do.


Not for TO ............ can't be right. Spring is on the way for the GTA.


----------



## eMacMan

mrjimmy said:


> They say snow's a comin'. Yep they do.


Despite all those promises of palm trees coming from the MacDoc soap box?
Still what will be will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of mine who just moved from St.John's, NL to London, ON sent me this from EC -- yuk!!

London, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +3C at just past 3PM here in St.John's. A grand day.


----------



## mrjimmy

The snow started a few hours ago and has whipped itself into a frenzy. You'd think from it swirling around it would be dry but in fact it's quite wet... and I'm quite soaked...


----------



## mrjimmy

eMacMan said:


> Despite all those promises of palm trees coming from the MacDoc soap box?


Knee slapper.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a clear sky and a nice moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

Stuck with cloud and -7° all darn day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hit +4C this afternoon here in St.John's ................... we're having a heatwave!!!!!!!

YouTube - Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave


----------



## SINC

A chilly -15° and we'll get to -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with big white snowflakes falling this morning. Only a few inches shall fall by the end of this dusting, so no major shoveling to undertake.


----------



## mrjimmy

Grey and sloppy out there after the 'storm of the century', which is what the local media like to call a snowfall over 2 centimetres.

Lots of towels on hand to dry off the hound!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Grey and sloppy out there after the 'storm of the century', which is what the local media like to call a snowfall over 2 centimetres.
> 
> Lots of towels on hand to dry off the hound!


Yes, mrj, we had emergency supplies on board transport planes ready to be flown over the GTA and airlifted to help you folks during this storm. Not sure if 2cm warrrented this sort of prep, but since we are now a have province here in NL, all calls for help by those in ON are heeded as a way of payback for all the help you folks gave to us during our times of need. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, mrj, we had emergency supplies on board transport planes ready to be flown over the GTA and airlifted to help you folks during this storm. Not sure if 2cm warrrented this sort of prep, but since we are now a have province here in NL, all calls for help by those in ON are heeded as a way of payback for all the help you folks gave to us during our times of need. Paix, mon ami.


Always appreciated Dr.G.!

Can you send some dry towels? The pooch is soaked!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Always appreciated Dr.G.!
> 
> Can you send some dry towels? The pooch is soaked!


Might be able to spare some. I shall send them via Doxie Express. Paix, mon ami.

Currently, +2C with light flurries drifting down from the sky. A quiet day.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB already into positive territory. Mild temps and sunshine coming down through the pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some light snow flurries. Still a quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light freezing drizzle putting a coating of ice on everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light dusting of snow on the ground.


----------



## MacDoc

Sturm and drang for two days here ....30 and muggy and Tstorms rumbling tho nothing like the ones that blow through the GTA from time to time...no lighting shows here so far....but damn does it come down hard and unexpected...:yikes:

Clearing soon..rain much needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Sturm and drang for two days here ....30 and muggy and Tstorms rumbling tho nothing like the ones that blow through the GTA from time to time...no lighting shows here so far....but damn does it come down hard and unexpected...:yikes:
> 
> Clearing soon..rain much needed.


No rain in TO, MacDoc ............ just some snow. Paix, mon ami.

Toronto, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-10° and we're headed for a nice afternoon at +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach midnight with a light snow falling.


----------



## SINC

Made our high of +4° today and it will be +6° tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

We dropped to -8° this morning but a nice day in store at +6° today. Almost spring-like.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. Very quiet Thursday here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

0 to +2, snow/rain. Typical mild late winter, and messy.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> 0 to +2, snow/rain. Typical mild late winter, and messy.


Sounds like typical St. John's weather as well, rgray. Seems like little has changed after all these years. Paix, mon ami.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C .............. and the sun has a bit of warmth to it, which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C going down to -4C overnight here in St.John's. A cold night for this time of the year, but with no snow, which is fine with me.


----------



## rgray

4°C!! That will make last night's 10+ cm of snow heavy to remove....


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C at 8AM here in St.John's. 

Be careful shoveling that sno9w, rgray. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way to yet another +6° day here with water running everywhere. Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and sunshine this morning. A nice way to end the week.

We are down to the last 88 days of Winter, with May 24th being the traditional day when we get the last snow, and then things really start to melt away. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Probably the most snow we've had all winter fell overnight. It feels like about 10 - 15 centimetres. I suppose I should look at that as good news...


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Probably the most snow we've had all winter fell overnight. It feels like about 10 - 15 centimetres. I suppose I should look at that as good news...


Newfoundland got hit with over 2 feet of snow overnight and into today ......................... Newfoundland, New Jersey. They were interviewing the mayor of the town in NJ on our local CBC Radio 1 station. 

Currently, it is +1C with beautiful sunshine outside.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> Newfoundland got hit with over 2 feet of snow overnight and into today ......................... Newfoundland, New Jersey. They were interviewing the mayor of the town in NJ on our local CBC Radio 1 station.
> 
> Currently, it is +1C with beautiful sunshine outside.


Sunny again tomorrow as well according to the forecast! 

I wonder what that Tuesday/Wednesday storm will bring though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Sunny again tomorrow as well according to the forecast!
> 
> I wonder what that Tuesday/Wednesday storm will bring though.


It shall be a typical early March nor'easter ................. God help us. We shall see.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> It shall be a typical early March nor'easter ................. God help us. We shall see.


This winter hasn't been too bad though, compared to some other ones. 

With any luck in a month it'll all be over for another year.


----------



## SINC

+5° and water running everywhere. It is supposed to be like this for the next five days. Yes!


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light snow falling. A quiet Saturday.


----------



## rgray

Messy and heavy to move - might firm up a little tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess that is coming our way as well, rgray. However, you know what March and April are like here in St.John's. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-8° on the way to another sloppy day with a high of +4°.


----------



## eMacMan

Winter here in SW AB has had two very distinct personalities. A brutal start then average to mild after the New Year. Looks like double digits are a real possibility for the first week of March.

Hopefully the snow will reappear in the near future as otherwise it could be a very dry summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C with just overhead clouds and the snow seemingly has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C and the skies are clearing a bit.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still -2C and the skies are clearing a bit.


Same here.


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a bit of sunshine this morning. A quiet way to start Sunday.


----------



## SINC

-6° and another warm day at +4° this afternoon. Snow is disappearing quickly.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow if one can believe EC we have an entire week of double digit days coming our way. The good news is they forgot to put a - in front of those numbers.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow if one can believe EC we have an entire week of double digit days coming our way. The good news is they forgot to put a - in front of those numbers.


I am hoping that EC has not blown another weekly forecast for us. Last year, they made a similar forecast and we got nearly a meter of snow in that week. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and foggy this morning here in St.John's. Much of the forecast snow will come as rain early this week, and only be a significant amount comes the end of the week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1.5C with freezing rain starting to fall. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-2° in bright sunshine and we're headed up to +6° today. Almost spring-like.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with cold freezing rain .................. sadly, that is what Spring is like here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

+4° and water running everywhere. Just like springtime.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and we'll change that - sign to a + this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning at 10AM with a light drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Currently -5° on the way to +5° in the sunshine today.


----------



## mrjimmy

The long range forcast for the next five days is sunshine and by day 5 the high reaching 9º.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with the sun trying to burn off the fog.


----------



## rgray

​Lots of open water showing in the basin behind the house. Not a lot of snow in the woods either. There was a loon swimming there this morning. Real spring is not far off.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> +5C with the sun trying to burn off the fog.


Snow on Friday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Snow on Friday!


So I hear ............ and lots of it it, or so EC tells us. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are under a freezing drizzle warning today, and might be spared a big snowstorm tomorrow if the inch of rain forecast for tomorrow does not come down as a foot of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Principal

*below normal*

Just waking up in Orlando FL and you can see your breath. Seems to be around 5 C right now... heading for a high of 15 today. The sun is hitting my driveway and its supposed to be strong all day which will make it feel comfortable. Heading back to Ontario tonight, so I'll enjoy it while I can.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a pleasant high of +6° today. It is amazing how much snow has disappeared already.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dreams of suptropical temps have been dashed. The long range still shows sunny and above zero but not the dizzying highs of 9º....

The Weatherman giveth....


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Dreams of suptropical temps have been dashed. The long range still shows sunny and above zero but not the dizzying highs of 9º....
> 
> The Weatherman giveth....


I feel your pain, mrj. Last week, I had my windows open. This week, I am hoping the power lines don't come down under the weight of ice. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

We have warmed up to +1C and the freezing drizzle that has been coating the trees is now coming down .......... and it looks as it someone has been breaking wine glasses all over my driveway.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> We have warmed up to +1C and the freezing drizzle that has been coating the trees is now coming down .......... and it looks as it someone has been breaking wine glasses all over my driveway.


As long as they replenished the cellar you should be OK.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> As long as they replenished the cellar you should be OK.


The wine is safe ............ just the glasses need replenishing. Reminds me of a Greek wedding reception I attended not realizing that throwing of one's glass was a custom.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C, winds up to 80km/h and lots of rain to come this afternoon. Luckily, it should not come down as freezing rain ........... or snow. So, wet and windy will be the order of the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another fine day in the sun at -2° with a high of +6° with snow rapidly disappearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our rain has suddenly come ............ and is going in a horizontal direction.


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of mud. Nice warm temps, snowbanks gradually shrinking but no wind=mud.tptptptp Too bad as otherwise it is nice enough to be bike riding.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful morning out there. A cloudless sky and a warm bright sun. The few remaining piles of snow hide in the shadows and outside the hockey rinks.

The Oracles at the weather office have revised their prediction for the coming week. We are now back to near double digit temps. I remain hopeful.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Our rain has suddenly come ............ and is going in a horizontal direction.


Ugh. You'll need a shield rather than an umbrella.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Ugh. You'll need a shield rather than an umbrella.


I am watching umbrellas flying through the air outside of my window. At first, I thought that they were the flying monkeys from The Wizard of Oz, but realized that they were umbrellas. 

My dogs refuse to go outside in this weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain is easing up a bit as the wind is picking up a bit. Had to carry my dogs outside just now.  Still, while they would rather it be snowing, I am glad to see the rain take away our snow, bit by bit. We are down to two feet in the back yard, and all this rain will help ease any drought conditions we might have experienced this summer. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still pouring rain this morning. In the past two days we have had nearly two inches of rain, and another inch of rain is forecast for today into tomorrow morning. Still, better to have rain than the freezing rain and snow that folks in NL are getting just west of us here in St.John's. Another added bonus is that it is washing away some of the snow from this Winter.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high of +8° today under sunny skies.


----------



## The Doug

Last week was gorgeous in MTL & environs - sunny and above zero during daylight hours, with no precipitation at all. Looks like we will have re-runs all next week. Fine by me. :clap:


----------



## Stojko

The Doug said:


> Last week was gorgeous in MTL & environs - sunny and above zero during daylight hours, with no precipitation at all. Looks like we will have re-runs all next week. Fine by me. :clap:


What's that yellow thing again?

We don't have it here unfortunately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> What's that yellow thing again?
> 
> We don't have it here unfortunately.


True, Stojko, but we have lots of freezing rain and the forecast for snow in the next 24 hours. Who would trade that for some sun and Spring-like weather???????????


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain finally stopped here in St.John's, with over 2 inches of rain in the past two days. It was replaced by a light snowfall, which is fine with me. Amazingly, the Canadian Farmers' Almanac called for this sort of weather, yet, in all fairness, Environment Canada was very accurate in its forecast for this sort of weather a few days ago.


----------



## SINC

The CFA is indeed amazing when one considers that forecast is prepared more than a year in advance to accommodate printing schedules.

Only -2° this morning on the way to a gorgeous +10° in the sunshine again today. Our streets are bare although we still have snow on the lawns.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are dying down and I am letting the woodstove die down about now. 'Tis -1C here this evening in a quiet St. John's as we try to dry out from this weekend's rainfall of nearly two inches in one day.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The winds are dying down and I am letting the woodstove die down about now. 'Tis -1C here this evening in a quiet St. John's as we try to dry out from this weekend's rainfall of nearly two inches in one day.


Watching the news I was really expecting your next post to be via smoke signal. Did no-one tell you you were without power?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Watching the news I was really expecting your next post to be via smoke signal. Did no-one tell you you were without power?


No, we were lucky, eMacMan, and did not lose any power. I did lose a few branches from my tree out front, but it did not hit anything other than the snowbanks.

-2C and lots of sunshine. More snow is forecast for overnight and into tomorrow, but for today, it is sunny ........... and any sunshine is a rare commodity in March and April here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Currently -5° on the way to +4° today with flurries. With the sun shining brightly, the flurries are still in doubt.


----------



## MaxPower

I'm really looking forward to the double digits we are expected to get this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with sunshine and a nice day to be outside due to the light winds.


----------



## eMacMan

+5°C possibly double digits later on. According to EC mainly sunny today, marred only by all those clouds. All in all a pleasant day with little or no wind.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -9° this morning and we will struggle to get above 0° today, but we'll be back into the +10° stuff for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain this morning, with some snow in the forecast for this afternoon. Only a few inches, so there won't be much heavy shoveling. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and no snow yet. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

That BBQ on Sunday was obviously tempting the Weather Gods. Right now it has been snowing for a while. Started with rain sometime last night. Right now a light layer of snow covers the ice on the windshield. Looks like a couple of days of this on the way. Not to mention the traditional St. Patrick's day blizzard. 

Ah well, at least at this time of the year it melts fairly quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light snow falling.

eMacMan, we usually get a St. Patrick's day ice storm each year here in St.John's. We usually will get our last snowfall sometime around the May 24th holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and still light snow falling. Feels more like November than March.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and a bit of sunshine this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## rgray

-7° going to +8° with glorious sun. The bubble bursts a bit with rain forecast for tomorrow.

Just watched the first diver duck of the year slant in to land on the open water in the river basin behind the house - quite early this year!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Birds seem to be returning earlier this year in NL as well, rgray. We shall see.

+1C and lots of sunshine this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning and a sunny high of +4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly +2C in beautiful sunshine with no wind. A rare treat in March.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, our sun was short lived. Never seen it cloud over quite so quickly to the dull gray we now have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C with a light breeze. Was able to put out some blankets on the clothes line for the first time in ages.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 2C with a light breeze. Was able to put out some blankets on the clothes line for the first time in ages.


Waiting till June to hang out the Long Johns?

Snow passed along more quickly than anticipated.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Waiting till June to hang out the Long Johns?
> 
> Snow passed along more quickly than anticipated.


Our last day of snow is usually May 24th, but on the day when it is sunny and over 0C, I try to get some clothes out on the line.


----------



## SINC

Our cloud has cleared and our sun is back. Turns out if was fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and lots of stars out tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C this morning, but lots of beautiful blue skies and sunshine. So, it's a fine morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It'a -8° here this morning and were going to put a plus sign in front of that number this afternoon under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of sunshine. Was able to put some more clothes out on the line. For this to happen in March, without the fear of it getting coated in a freezing rain storm, is great.


----------



## SINC

The sun is just now peeking over the horizon on the way to another nice day.


----------



## rgray

About 75% open water in the basin behind the house east as far as the railway bridge. Geese on the water!!


----------



## eMacMan

Spring certainly seems to have arrived early this year. Perhaps the Weather God is compensating for last year when winter extended into July and returned about the beginning of October.

In the meantime a couple of heavy snowstorms would be really nice especially as they would melt fairly quickly at lower elevations.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy. Except for the impending forecasts of ice storms, which have not materialized, this is normal for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-9· this morning on the way to a sunny high of +6° today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling at 11AM.


----------



## mrjimmy

The rain has arrived and according to the oracles it will be with us for a few days.

Hmm... a rainy cold weekend = a guiltfree couch surfin', movie watchin', pizza eatin' weekend. 

Not so bad. As long as it gets sunny again on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mrj, your hound shall not like the weather ............ unless you share the pizza with him.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Mrj, your hound shall not like the weather ............ unless you share the pizza with him.


You're right Dr.G. and to cheer him up I will share but only a bit of the crust.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> You're right Dr.G. and to cheer him up I will share but only a bit of the crust.


My dogs would choose a whole carrot over some pizza crust. Strange dogs.


----------



## eMacMan

The wind is back thus all is back to "normal". With any luck the mud will be gone by this evening.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and we've surpassed our high of +6° and will likely make 10° today. All this while a heavy snowfall warning is 200 km to the west where 20 cm has fallen and 20 more cm are expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with light snow falling all day. Only a few inches has fallen, so nothing major.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with flurries in the forecast and a high of only +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sunshine. A quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a beautiful sunset this evening. Now, we have clears skies, lots of stars and -1C temps.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning and we will enjoy a high of +7° this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Day 3 of rain. Day 2 of blustery winds. All as expected. The oracles had clear vision for this one.

Here's hoping that their prediction of sunny and double digits for the next 5 days holds true as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny +2C going up to a forecasted +5C with lots of sun. Opening up the windows to the house once again.


----------



## eMacMan

-9°C when I got up this AM. Already +2°C may even see double digits. Things looking good other than the anticipated St Paddy's Day blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and very sunny at 4PM here in St.John's. We might miss our typical Sheila's Brush weather. (Sheila's Brush is the last major storm of winter usually around St. Patricks day, although the last day of snow is usually around May 24th. The snow is a result of Sheila's sweeping. Legend has it that Sheila was St. Patrick's wife, sister or mother.) . 

Of course, this is what happened last year around this time -- "A fast-moving storm began dumping heavy, wet snow across eastern Newfoundland on Saturday, with authorities warning motorists to be cautious on slippery thoroughfares.

Environment Canada was expecting 30 to 40 centimetres of snow to fall on Newfoundland's Burin and Avalon peninsulas by late Saturday.

The storm — a classic example of what's called Sheila's Brush, or a tough March storm that falls near St. Patrick's Day — was also bringing strong gusts of winds and had caused numerous cancellations in the St. John's area and elsewhere."

In typical Environment Canada fashion, they were off on their prediction of 30-40cm of snow ........... we received 63cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise this morning. Strange to once again get up before the sun rises, but even nicer to see the sun past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently 0° and we're headed for a very pleasant +9° in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a beautiful sunrise. Going up to +5C with lots of blue skies and more sunshine. Our snow is slowly melting away, but we still have two more months of Winter, so more can easily replace what we are losing. Still, for today, it is a beautiful day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A mild morning at 0° and we're enjoying an early spring today under sunny skies and a high of 13°.


----------



## Mac_100x

+4C here in Toronto, Ontario  it's pretty sunny, though I haven't stepped out yet, so I have no clue if it's really cold but I doubt it. It's a great march break so far! Weather is doing well.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with lots of sunshine. The sun has some warmth to it these days. Have clothes out on the line and they are already dry from a few hours ago. Next load going out shortly.


----------



## Mac_100x

A very good morning to you Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Mac_100x said:


> A very good morning to you Dr. G


And a good afternoon to you, Mac 100x.


----------



## macdoodle

+6 right now at 9:30 AM threatening to a high of 18 -21 this afternoon.... not being a fan of the heat, I am not looking forward to summer or this afternoon!!


----------



## SINC

+1° and headed up to 10° in the sunshine again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with lots of sunshine this morning. More blankets and such out on the clothes line once again. Love this sort of weather. Last year at this time, we had a snowstorm that dumped 63cm of snow on us ........ then we got some freezing rain to make matter worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to +7C and it is not even noon yet. Just put out the second load of wash to dry in the full sunshine and light breeze. What a day.


----------



## Mac_100x

+10C at 11:00 a.m. in Toronto. It's once again very sunny and a very pleasant day! 
Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## macdoodle

+8 now and heading for 10.... sounds like a plan to me! the wind makes it difficult to enjoy however....
After so many weeks without wind I am not enjoying it at all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C here as well, macdoodle, as we approach 3PM. However, I fear that this is the high for the day. Still, with all of this sunshine, it is great to watch all of our snow slowly melt away. We are down to just under a foot of snow all around the back garden.


----------



## mrjimmy

In a word, wow!

According to some sources it's 18º out there and sunny. I'd say it's warmer than that. All the doors and windows are open. Glorious. Although truthfully, I'm looking forward to spring returning. I enjoy the slow build up to summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise starting at 715AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and with a high for the day of -1° we're not going anywhere. Temps will fall to -13° by late afternoon, so we have a chilly day in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C but some clouds are rolling in to make the sunshine less bright. Still, it's a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, just looked outside and it has been snowing for quite a while. Everything is covered in about a half inch of the white stuff.


----------



## eMacMan

While we had some white-out conditions yesterday the annual St. Paddy's Day blizzard was a complete bust as nothing stuck. Ah well we still have April Fool's Day and Easter coming up.

Much as I hate to disappoint the Goreshippers still no palm trees and the flamingos are still frozen in the remnants of a snow bank.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and a bit of sunshine at 1PM. A nice afternoon with clothes out on the clothesline.


----------



## SINC

This system is a big one and will likely be with us for a while:


----------



## Mac_100x

+13C in Toronto with a bit of sunlight but also clouds making there way, doesn't seem to be much of a breeze outside.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning. If we get more wind like yesterday, it will be cold indeed. Wind chill yesterday was -17. A high of +3 today.


----------



## rgray

Warm spell continues = looks like for a while yet.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice, rgray. Kudos, mon ami.
+2C with a beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. Blue skies in mid-March are rare sights, as least for us here, so it is appreciated. Already have my first load of wash out on the clothesline.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with lots of sunshine and a fresh ocean breeze to keep the air clean.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow has finally settled in. This seems to be a *big* system. Goes all the way down through Wyoming and north at least as far as Edmonton. Good warm-up or is that cool-down for the upcoming April Fool's/Easter double whammy blizzards.

MacDoc: No chance of the freeing the freezing flamingos in the immediate future.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C this morning with a beautiful sunrise upon us here in St.John's. A quiet way to start off the first day of Spring.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning on the way to a high of +9° under scattered cloud.


----------



## MacDoc

a lovely week of mid 20s coming up

hard life 










home soon tho....spring and my S/Wing...yay


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, MacDoc. See you soon. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some clouds on a quiet Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with dark clouds rolling in ................ rain or snow is forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to a high of +7° will mean what little snow is left will disappear fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and nice sunshine this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Wind!  Had to retrieve the snow shovels from the neighbours yard!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wind!  Had to retrieve the snow shovels from the neighbours yard!


Snow is on the way here as well, eMacMan. Of course, I did not put any of my shovels away, knowing that there are just over two more months of possible snow here in St. John's. Half a foot of fresh snow is forecast for mid-week.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Snow is on the way here as well, eMacMan. Of course, I did not put any of my shovels away, knowing that there are just over two more months of possible snow here in St. John's. Half a foot of fresh snow is forecast for mid-week.


That was my mistake as well, hence the new wind carried parking slot.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That was my mistake as well, hence the new wind carried parking slot.


I see. Well, whomever we can thank for today's weather (still +6C and sunny) should know that it is very appreciated.


----------



## SINC

-5° here, -3° in the city and snowing this morning and it looks like it will snow all week long:


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a beautiful sunrise this morning. We shall have snow on only one day this week, Wednesday, with up to a foot of wet snow. Still, much of our snow has melted away, so there is plenty of space to push and throw it this time. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

It's official. The days are now slightly longer than the nights. It is indeed a new beginning and here in SW AB "Still Winter" has arrived with dull grey skies, temps just above freezing and the promise of one more blizzard hanging just over the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy. A dull day, but no snow until Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

-5° and another dull day in store with flurries and a high of +5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C this morning, with a nice sunrise. Snow and sleet are in the forecast for tomorrow, but for now, all is nice here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +5C temps, with lots of blue sky. Amaazing to think that by this time tomorrow, we shall be shoveling snow once again, at least here in St.John's. Well, it feels like Spring right now, and tomorrow, the 24th, is the countdown until May 24th, which is usually our last day of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still -2° and it's snowing. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and sunny, so much so that I was able to take a deck chair out on my back deck and log on to ehMacLand via my MBP and wifi. Of course, tomorrow's forecast of snow/hail/sleet will make this impossible, but for now, it feels like Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our latest forecast is for a few inches of snow ........ followed by a couple of inches of ice pellets ........ followed by some sleet ......... followed by some rain ........ and then it all freezes early Thursday morning. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## SINC

Well, our snow melted as we reached 0, but more is forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Spring sprung, then sprinted away.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Well, our snow melted as we reached 0, but more is forecast for tonight and tomorrow. Spring sprung, then sprinted away.


That's why most Albertans refer to "Spring" as "Still Winter"


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with more fresh snow on the ground and we're staying that way with a high of only -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some wild weather coming our way here in St.John's today. A few inches of snow is going to be followed by a couple of inches of ice pellets, and then we are under a freezing rain warning with an inch of freezing rain whipped about by 90km/h winds. I worry about the trees and power lines. This is the time of year I am grateful that we don't see leaves on the trees until mid to late June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Sitting on our doorstep. The first flurries are already starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, that looks like our weather. Wind chill here right now makes it feel like -20 with two inches of fresh snow on the ground. Again. Every day this week. Spring, schming.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, that looks like our weather. Wind chill here right now makes it feel like -20 with two inches of fresh snow on the ground. Again. Every day this week. Spring, schming.


Agreed!!! We are not as cold and will get more snow/ice pellets, but it is the freezing rain that I worry about brining down power lines. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big flakes of snow have been falling for the past hour or so. Guess this is the start of something. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got an added warning on top of the freezing rain warning -- a wind warning, with winds up to 120km/h.


----------



## SINC

I has been snowing here all morning with more to come tomorrow and Friday before reaching double digit highs on the weekend, so it will not last.


----------



## Dr.G.

We ar caught in a band of pouring freezing rain. I have to go out every 20 minutes or so to knock ice off of the power and phone lines with a bamboo pole. Not sure how the tree branches are holding up with all that weight from the coating of ice that is getting close to an inch thick in places.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! I sure hope that pole is dry or you're flirting with possible electrocution!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes! I sure hope that pole is dry or you're flirting with possible electrocution!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Bamboo with rubber gloves and rubber boots on a wood deck, so I am safe. Someone in our neighborhood was nearly electrocuted last year by knocking off ice with a metal shovel. So, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now, on top of the ice, we have just been issued a more dire wind warning -- "This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

Winds with gusts to 160 km/hour will occur over St.John's."


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night last night. Over an inch of freezing rain was slowly melted away with some +2C temps. The strong winds started to shake all the coated tree limbs free from their ice shieldings, and it came clattering down all night. What a racket!!!


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way to a pleasant +8° today and up to 15 by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a thick, low-hanging fog surrounding all of St.John's this morning. Makes everything very quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, and it is currently +3C and going up to +8C today. I will so like it when I don't have to use the + sign anymore. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our last cool morning at -7° and a high of +5° today, but warmer weather on the way. MUCH warmer:


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C under sunny skies. Have my 4th load of laundry out on the line, since sleet/snow is forecast for all of tomorrow. Still, it is nice today, so I am grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now up to an unreal +10.5C at 3:45PM here in St.John's. Normal temps for this time of year range fromn +/- 4C.


----------



## SINC

-1 over the noon hour and our snow has turned to wet rain which is much easier to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +7C this morning with some fog and light drizzle. Still, this is way above normal, tempature-wise. Sadly, the drizzle will be changing to freezing rain and then to snow, with about 15cm of snow by this time tomorrow. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning and it will be a great day here at +14 today. Yes!


----------



## eMacMan

The promised sunshine seems to elude us today. Still +4°C this AM. Hopefully the predicted high of 11°C will still come through.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feel like crying this morning. On Friday, we had a record high of 11C with lots of sunshine, which melted away most of our snow. This morning, after getting about a half inch of freezing rain, we have had about 20cm of fresh snow since Saturday morning ............ and it's still snowing. Luckily, I never put away my snow shovels or snow blower until after May 24th. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

+2° this morning and soaring to +15° by this afternoon. Sorry Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +2° this morning and soaring to +15° by this afternoon. Sorry Dr. G.


 -3C and lots of sun .............. but one needs sunglasses for all the white snow all about us here in St.John's. Enjoy the warmth, Sinc, since I begrudge no one out on the Prairies any warmth after the cold spells you folks experienced this year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A dull cloudy afternoon at +13°, but nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A dull cloudy afternoon at +13°, but nothing to shovel.


I don't think 13C temps would take away all of our snow from the past day or so. Very depressing to see all of this snow once again, but my brother-in-law in Okotoks, AB said that his ranch could use some of this snow for the dry summer months ahead. Guess it's a matter of perspective, n'est ce-pas? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Sure is, we got 6 inches last week and it melted in a few days, but the moisture was welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure is, we got 6 inches last week and it melted in a few days, but the moisture was welcome.


Yes, but southern AB has been dry this winter, and with the Chinooks drying things out earlier than usual, folks in the Calgary area south are expecting a dry summer re water. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a -6C temp tonight. Great night for stargazing if you can stand the cold.


----------



## SINC

Still a very warm +14° out there. A pleasant evening indeed.


----------



## SINC

+2° on the way to another fine day at +14° after getting to 15.8° yesterday. Afternoon showers and thunderstorms are predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise took place here in St.John's about an hour ago, and now it is sunny and -3C. I shall start to hang things our on the line when it hits 0C in an hour or so.


----------



## SINC

Hmm, we're headed the wrong way as it has dropped to -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of sunshine as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed back to +3° and the high has been revised to +16° now. YES!


----------



## eMacMan

Still just above zero. Some snow not too far away, but raining here. But just saw a couple of robins and it is not even April Fools day.


----------



## SINC

Haven't seen or heard a robin here yet, but when I do, I will know spring has sprung. That's a sure sign!


----------



## rgray

Raining pretty steadily tho' not too heavily for most of the day. Rest of the week looks OK.







The place is crawling with robins... There is a sub-population of robins that stays around here all winter.


----------



## SINC

Another nice day going for us here at +4° with thunderstorms today and a high of 12°.


----------



## eMacMan

The snow is a lot closer, right now 4 inches on the ground and more coming. Since it rained all day yesterday I expect the highways are dangerous even though the temps are around freezing.


----------



## rgray

Sunny and a high of 9º today. Nice. Wood Ducks sighted this morning!!! :clap: Tho't I saw them yesterday but I couldn't be certain. This morning I got photos which I'll post a bit later. Two females 'apartment' hunting. Their distinctive call (sample at link below) confirmed visual and photographic identification!!!

Wood Duck, Identification, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology


----------



## SINC

0° here this morning on the way to a high of 13° with lots of sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a nice sunrise here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +2C right now, with another day of cool temps before a nice Easter weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy +2C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to a pleasant 13° under scattered cloud.


----------



## rgray

Bright, bright sun and +4º already here. A high of 19º is claimed! Spotted a pair of Kingfishers this morning, three beaver yesterday and a fox last night. The fauna says it is spring!


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and the sun has broken through the morning fog ................ although with the windows now open, I am able to hear the fog horns surrounding the St.John's harbor.


----------



## SINC

-4° and on the way up to 13° with lots of sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to +9C already under full sunshine. Lots of snow from last week's storm is now melting.


----------



## eMacMan

Our afternoon flurries seem to showed a bit early. Big flakes and thin clouds an sunshine predicted down the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14.5C here in the eastern part of St.John's, with +16C in the western part of the city. Wherever, it sets a new record high temp mark.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at -2° and another warm day ahead with a high of 13°.


----------



## chas_m

We've been having a hell of a windstorm today (still going into Saturday) here in Victoria. Colder, too.

I'm always amused when the central and eastern parts of the country are significantly warmer than we are, but now they're both warmer AND sunnier. I guess this is the price we pay for having had such a mild winter this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C as we near 10AM here in St.John's. After yesterday's +16C temps, today's 11C temps will seem cool. Still, the sun has broken through the morning fog, and I have clothes out on the line.


----------



## imactheknife

only 24 today...what gives?? hehehehe


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> only 24 today...what gives?? hehehehe


Wow. What is your average temp for this time of year??? We were about 12 degrees above average, and with sunshine and 11C at nearly noon today, we are about 7 degrees over average here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

The predicted afternoon snow showers have started to clear as of 9:30 this am. Other than that typical if slightly on the cool side.:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still sunny. Just washed my car for the first time this year.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 13C and still sunny. Just washed my car for the first time this year.


That should put a cold halt to that unseasonably mild weather.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That should put a cold halt to that unseasonably mild weather.beejacon


All too true, eMacMan. Still, it is 14C and I am not going to put a + sign in front of my postings of temps until at least next Dec. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C at 5PM, which is 10 degrees above normal ............ and with sunshine. I know that ON is experiencing warmer temps than we would get in July, but this for us is unreal. I have about 10 snowballs of snow left on the north side of my house.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C as we approach 1AM here in St.John's. A fine night for a stroll.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning and headed up to a sunny 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and a beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. Lots of blue skies overhead and no wind makes this a fine quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of sunshine. At the moment the trees are almost vertical, meaning it may be a fairly calm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine here as well, but only 4C, which is 10 degrees cooler than yesterday at this time.


----------



## SINC

Only 2° here with a very stiff wind out of the NE. If the sun doesn't break through soon, we'll never make our high of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 4C with lots of sunshine, and the sun has some warmth to it these days. Took our doxies for a run on a local golf course. Very little if any snow left, so this could be the start of an early Spring. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning and another sunny day with a high of 14° again.


----------



## eMacMan

-10°C this AM, blue skies but highs supposedly only 5°. Well below seasonal norms.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and sunny skies as I am about to put my second load of laundry out on the line.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and still sunny as I set out my third load and final load of laundry and sit outside with my MBP and the joys of sunshine and wifi.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning, but a nice day in store with a high of 16° today.


----------



## SINC

Nearly a repeat of yesterday at -2° on the way to 16° today.


----------



## eMacMan

We are having re-runs as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this afternoon. A nice day with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a beautiful sunset just now here in St.John's. The end of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

15° in bright sun, but it will not last as rain and snow are in store for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and a nice night for star gazing.


----------



## SINC

An amazing 15° with a setting sun here in Alberta.


----------



## SINC

+3° this morning and a cooling down to only 12° today and then single digit highs for the next few days. Rain beginning late today and turning to snow for Friday and Saturday as old man winter makes one last attempt.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a beautiful sunrise here in St.John's about a half hour ago. The start of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C under sunny skies has brought forth about a dozen of my crocus. This is very early for these springtime bulbs. Nice to see some color in the garden once again.


----------



## Mac_100x

it's 10C here in Toronto, but a lot of rain outside...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C with lots of sun outside. Very rare for early April, at least for St. John's.


----------



## SINC

We've risen to 2°, but are now under a severe wind warning of 80 to 90 kph today.


----------



## SINC

Currently -3° and only getting to 6° today. The wind has howled all night long and continues this morning. Many tree branches are visible on the pavement down the block.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy, but nice enough to put clothes out on the clothesline.


----------



## SINC

We sit at 0°, but the ground is covered in snow once again. More on the way today and tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit at 0°, but the ground is covered in snow once again. More on the way today and tomorrow as well.


 Sorry to hear this, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with lots of sunshine, but the breeze out of the northwest is a bit chilly.


----------



## SINC

The wind continues to howl for the third straight day. -1° this morning and with a high of +1° we're going nowhere today. A good day to hunker down and watch The Masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and temps now up to 7C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped down to -3° and that wind continues to blow.


----------



## mrjimmy

A quintessential spring morning in Toronto.

Brilliant blue sky. bright sun and a gentle cool breeze. The birds are singing and the sounds of the suona have replaced the slapshots as the skaters on the local rink have been replaced by the local Tai Chi group. The daffodils are up and are a vibrant yellow in the morning sun.

Everything finally seems in order.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, mrj. Sure your hound likes this sort of weather. Our dogs stare in wonderment at the crocus that are coming up in the back. No snow in the backyard in April is a rare treat they have only seen once before.


----------



## mrjimmy

He does love it Dr.G. He smells every blade of grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> He does love it Dr.G. He smells every blade of grass.


No grass growing here yet, mrj. Still, with all of the snow gone, I might be mowing by late May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A crew from the Japan Broadcasting Corporation is in Newfoundland and Labrador for the next 10 days to film an upcoming episode of their program about world record holders. St. John's holds the world record for being the foggiest major city in Canada with 124 foggy days a year.

Read more: CBC News - Nfld. & Labrador - N.L. fog to be featured on Japanese TV


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of rain tonight here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Currently -10° on the way to a sunny high of 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C this morning here in St.John's. A quiet day, with sunshine and 9C forecast. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow what a morning!

Even more quintessentially quintessential than yesterday.

The sky is a bit bluer, the birds more plentiful and louder and the music from the Tai-Chi-ers filled in the gaps.

Fatter robins, fewer worms and the flowers are all a bit taller. Great way to start the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

No robins or worms here yet, but it is sunny and 9C so a fine day to take the hounds out to run about.


----------



## MacDoc

A warmer start than yesterday which means a fine mcycle ride to the Forks of the Credit..9 degrees at 10 am augurs well. :clap:

Was a tad nippy in shorts yesterday even for a milk run. I do love spring and it's odd getting used to longer days again after getting used to shorter days in South Africa...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> A warmer start than yesterday which means a fine mcycle ride to the Forks of the Credit..9 degrees at 10 am augurs well. :clap:
> 
> Was a tad nippy in shorts yesterday even for a milk run. I do love spring and it's odd getting used to longer days again after getting used to shorter days in South Africa...


Welcome home, MacDoc. 

+12C here in St. John's this afternoon had me working out in the garden in shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## SINC

-2° in bright sunshine with a cool breeze as we sit in the motor home in the back forty and watch the Masters golf. Chilli and beer to go with it are a perfect fit today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 6PM and still sunny is an amazing sort of weather for early April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies, with 8C temps this morning here in St.Johin's.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -8° this morning, but the sun is supposed to shine later and we climb to +8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 11C at nearly 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C at 3PM here in St.John's. I am on my back deck with my MBP and wife, surrounded by my doxies, who are lounging in the sun and warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and a clear night ............. great for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

0° with flurries and rain mixed and a high of only 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and cloudy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

1° with showers on the way up to 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and foggy here as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning, but we're headed up to 14° today and then near 20° for the next five days. YES!


----------



## mrjimmy

Hmm,

21º and sunny. Seems like a good day for golf!


----------



## SINC

3° this morning on our way to a sunny high of 21° and staying that way for the next four or five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night and this morning, we have had five inches of snow, hail, sleet and now rain. Still, the only bright side is that we only had a little over 10 feet of snow this winter, well over a meter below average snowfall, and we could use the snow/rain to help avoid droughts come July. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and foggy here this morning in St.John's. Still, we have little if any snow around, so we got some much needed moisture the hard way. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to another incredible day at 24°. And look at what's in store for us for the next few days:


----------



## SINC

Still a warm 16° and a lovely evening out there.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to yet another lovely day at 23°.


----------



## jicon

I'm off to Olds in a few days... hopefully the nice weather holds.


----------



## SINC

So far, it looks good for your run to Olds:


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is 13 right now and headed to just 18 this afternoon... I can handle that as I am not a heat seeking missile !!


----------



## SINC

Sunny and windy at 22° with partial cloud cover.


----------



## MacDoc

A surprising and pleasant sunny 13 after a dim start.


----------



## SINC

It doesn't get much better than starting a Monday morning at 10° on the way to a sunny 23° with nothing but the same ahead at 25° on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog, 5C and some volcanic ash to start the week here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

only 4 here but up to 22 this afternoon... sunny and bright!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of rain has washed away the fog and volcanic ash from our skies.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunny skies, now wind and 21° over the noon hour have forecasters calling for us to break the record today of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

All of last week's snow is gone, and with all the rain we have been having, things are starting to get very green and we might avoid any sort of drought conditions this summer. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The leaves on our trees are ready to pop as the buds are swelling in the heat. This is the earliest I can recall in years, as most leaves do not make an appearance until mid May. We're a full month ahead of last year as we enjoy 24° in bright sun.


----------



## SINC

13° and another day of sunshine with a high of 24° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain this morning to help fill up the reservoirs here in and around St.John's. Since I am stuck inside grading, and since rain does not have to be shoveled, I say "Let it rain .... let it rain .......... I'm singing in the rain."


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the fog has once again rolled in to St.John's. Looks like a scene from a 1940's B-movie shot in a fictional London.


----------



## macdoodle

Currently at 15 and supposed to go up to 20... undercurrent of chill... so not thinking it will be a warm 20!


----------



## SINC

20° over the noon hour and headed up to 24° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another foggy morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morn here at 11° on the way to 26° today and 25° tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Well you are getting the great weather Don, we are at 1 and going up to 8, I am sure there is an error in there somewhere... LOL!! 

Sorry to hear of the fog Marc, but better perhaps than the alternative ash clouds... No?


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well you are getting the great weather Don, we are at 1 and going up to 8, I am sure there is an error in there somewhere... LOL!!
> 
> Sorry to hear of the fog Marc, but better perhaps than the alternative ash clouds... No?



True. It nearly got to us here in St.John's. The only upside of all this rain/drizzle and fog is that it will help with our water conditions this summer, since we got just over 10 feet of snow this winter, a full meter below average. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it seems a lot didn't get the weather as usual this winter, they are asking folks to conserve water, all over the place... 
I am sure you are too!

Finally made it up to 10°


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well it seems a lot didn't get the weather as usual this winter, they are asking folks to conserve water, all over the place...
> I am sure you are too!
> 
> Finally made it up to 10°


My brother-in-law has a ranch in Okotoks, AB, and he said that it is dry there this year, especially for this time of year. He loves the sunny warm weather this month, but feels that it will be paid for in July and August.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we've hit 16° already.


----------



## eMacMan

raining in my top secret location.

Hint: Recent budget cuts here have led to a new motor sport. Unsanctioned Pot Hole Slaloms.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> raining in my top secret location.
> 
> Hint: Recent budget cuts here have led to a new motor sport. Unsanctioned Pot Hole Slaloms.


Welcome to St.John's, eMacMan ............. home of the rain/fog pot hole slalom races. We have the regular slalom races, the giant slalom races and "If you fall into the pot hole, you shall not be seen ever again" races. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slowly, ever so slowly, the fog is lifting. No sun is in sight until at least next week, but at least there is an end to the rain/drizzle and fog in sight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° and headed north to 19° with some showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to break through the cloud cover. If this happens, we shall be dazed and walking about in wonderment as to what that is up in the sky above St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Midnight and raining... has been for a few hours now.... need it badly so not disappointed...


----------



## SINC

WE also got a nice rain albeit a very cold front. Just 2° this morning with a high of 12° and showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C this morning. First real sun we have seen in over a week. Still, we needed the rain/drizzle and fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny as we approach the last month of Winter .............. snow is forecast for next week, but hopefully, that will be all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

More sun than not under partial cloud and 15°, but that is the good news. The winds are howling and even with the awning tied firmly and strapped down, anchored into pegs in the ground, the wind rocks the whole motor home and requires that I retighten the tie downs hourly. Time to give up and put the awning up when my buddy returns from golf. In this wind it will be a two man job.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is drifting in once again.

"The fog comes 
on little cat feet. 

It sits looking 
over harbor and city 
on silent haunches 
and then moves on."

Carl Sandburg


----------



## SINC

0° and a high of only 9° with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 3C this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to 9° with showers that are much needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C this morning with the rain ending overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a bit of sunshine, and a nice clean ocean breeze. A peaceful Sunday here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beatiful sunrise this morning here in St.Johin's. Chilly, but the temps should get up to 12C with lots of sunshine. Laundry day to hang everything outside and get this free drying.


----------



## SINC

-1° to start the day and up to 12° in the sun. Then we cool off and have rain for the balance of the week. No complaints there as it is badly needed.


----------



## macdoodle

well it's a cool -2 this morning... I am certain it will warm up later in the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and still sunny blue skies here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

You must be really enjoying the great weather Marc, we are up to +1 and it is just after 9 am here... sounds like you are getting Alberta weather... must make Deborah very happy and nor so homesick!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You must be really enjoying the great weather Marc, we are up to +1 and it is just after 9 am here... sounds like you are getting Alberta weather... must make Deborah very happy and nor so homesick!


We just went through a week of the coldest April weather these past couple of weeks, and we are going to get more cold weather and an early May snowfall it seems. So, today's 13C and sunshine has me out on my back deck with my MBP enjoying the downtime from teaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and still sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine evening, with 10C temps at nearly 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C this morning .............. with light snow falling. Good day to stay inside and work on getting my seeds going in peat pots and flats.


----------



## SINC

2° with broken cloud and a high of 15° and showers right through to the weekend.


----------



## macdoodle

0C here expecting to go to 15.... later!


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the fog has slowly begun to move in to our area.


----------



## SINC

13° now with showers just beginning. They are expected to last all the way through Friday, dropping 10 to 20 mm per day, welcome news for this parched area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really thick fog is rolling in and making everything a bit eerie. Cool ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny this morning here in St.John's, but the fog is once again rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning and with a high of 8°, we're not moving much. Continued showers today are welcome to ease our lack of moisture.


----------



## macdoodle

Just 6 right now, and the winter storm warning isn't a sign of good things to come... 

One thing about the weather, we have to take what we get, we cannot argue or picket against it..... so may as well enjoy it whatever it chooses to do!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Just 6 right now, and the winter storm warning isn't a sign of good things to come...
> 
> One thing about the weather, we have to take what we get, we cannot argue or picket against it..... so may as well enjoy it whatever it chooses to do!!


Sad, but all too true. Still, the Alberta ranchers and farmers will welcome the moisture. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sad, but all too true. Still, the Alberta ranchers and farmers will welcome the moisture. We shall see.


Yes, the rain is a welcome respite for certain, I don't mind the rain really, and I do love to drive in it when it is warm enough to put down the window a tad to smell the warm smell of the earth .... 

(heavy duty thunderstorms tend not to evoke such pleasant memories.... )


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoodle, I know the feeling.

Currently, the fog has burned off and it is now very sunny and 15C here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

With this mantel of grey today, I doubt if the sun will be visiting, but I do hear the birds tweeting us all a good morning so the rain must have eased.... or quit..


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 18C at noon, nearly an all-time record.


----------



## SINC

3° as the rain continues with a high of only 8° today. Bring on more moisture!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a heavy fog and drizzle this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise about an hour ago got me up early this morning. I was able to sit out on my back deck and sip coffee and enjoy the light an color show here in Canada's "far east". Snow is forecast overnight, similar to what Calgary got the other day, so this time tomorrow I might be shoveling snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° with bright sunshine and a a high of 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C but the clouds are rolling in at nearly noon here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

The terrible winds and dark clouds that have held us captive for the past few days have gone and the sun has arrived to cheer us up!
Still chilly at 1 but I'll take it, no wind is a bargain!!


----------



## MacDoc

16 and climbing like a rocket....20+ coming up all weekend :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and sunny once again at 1PM.


----------



## eMacMan

I am about 10 miles east of and 500 feet below the real centre of the known universe. 

Expect to see snow as I head on up the pass. Actually I can see it on the hills as I look out the library window here in the "City above the Clouds". Other than that a cool but pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset right now here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon at 13° and sunny without a hint of wind. Warm even.


----------



## imactheknife

only 25, god it's freezing...


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 4C with a light drizzle to wash away much of last night's snow.


----------



## macdoodle

Bright and sunny at 3° going to 11 this afternoon and then down to 5 with rain on the way... so will enjoy the sun while I can... for today. 

Glad he snow is not hanging around Marc, it makes for an early spring , longer summer for you out there!! 
As for the drizzle... you don't have to shovel that!! LOL!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Bright and sunny at 3° going to 11 this afternoon and then down to 5 with rain on the way... so will enjoy the sun while I can... for today.
> 
> Glad he snow is not hanging around Marc, it makes for an early spring , longer summer for you out there!!
> As for the drizzle... you don't have to shovel that!! LOL!!


Going to be a cold start to May this year, Leslie. Still, we have hopes that it will help to avoid a drought later in July. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## macdoodle

Hard to imagine that it is May and most of us are beginning to feel a bit of spring in our step, and on june 21 the days begin to get shorter again, seems a long wait with the cold from March to June.... and before we have it, summer is again on it's way out... (except for August which makes me long for fall when it gets too hot)


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 4° on the way to a nice 15° today.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Sunny and 4° on the way to a nice 15° today.


WOW! you are getting better weather 'up north' than we are in the south... something isn't right here!!! :lmao: (still at 3C)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Hard to imagine that it is May and most of us are beginning to feel a bit of spring in our step, and on june 21 the days begin to get shorter again, seems a long wait with the cold from March to June.... and before we have it, summer is again on it's way out... (except for August which makes me long for fall when it gets too hot)


March was warmer and sunnier here in St.John's than in all of April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 3C this morning in St.John's. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning and sunny with showers in the forecast for later in the day and a high of 14°.


----------



## overkill

Raining right now and looks to be staying for most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of sun trying to burn off the fog as we approach 1PM.


----------



## SINC

In spite of clouding over, we've climbed to 8°. Those promised showers are gathering.


----------



## Dr.G.

8° here as well, with some sun shining. Great time to hang out some sheets. I love to sleep in a bed with clean sheets that have a scent of the ocean.


----------



## imactheknife

humid and 22 degrees in Collingwood. It's been warmer in the last 3 weeks than all of last summer!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and sunny here in St.John's this afternoon. A quiet and fine Sunday.


----------



## overkill

Sun has come out for the afternoon. Just came in from a walk and now going to watch the Habs game.


----------



## Dr.G.

overkill said:


> Sun has come out for the afternoon. Just came in from a walk and now going to watch the Habs game.


Go Habs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

We've reached 11° with not a drop of rain yet, although it sure looks like it could. After lunch it will be out to the motor home to watch the final round of PGA golf and I hope it rains. I love the smell of fresh rain while I watch sunny golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 10C with sunshine this afternoon. All of yesterday's snow is now long gone.


----------



## macdoodle

14 right now, skies are beautifully blue and it is wonderful!!


----------



## MacDoc

21 down from 24 ....it was muggy earlier tho was nice under the apple tree in the hammock. Surrounded by blossoms and deep into White Fang on my new Kobo....quite a blissful day.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and a beautiful sunrise just took place here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with a high of 13° and scattered showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C this morning. A fine start to the week.


----------



## The Doug

Where's the gasping for air emoticon?

A very close & humid 19 degrees this morning with a bit of rain and the possibility of a thunderstorm this a.m., and then again in the p.m.

Feels like an early July morning, not early May.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Where's the gasping for air emoticon?
> 
> A very close & humid 19 degrees this morning with a bit of rain and the possibility of a thunderstorm this a.m., and then again in the p.m.
> 
> Feels like an early July morning, not early May.


Wow, seems like that is very atypical, Doug. We are getting your rain overnight, but with much lower temps. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## polywog

Call it Stormy Monday here in Ottawa. It's nice and warm too, probably close to 20, so there isn't much to complain about. At least the car is clean now.


----------



## SINC

What a wild day we're in for as the temp has dropped and snow is in our future.


----------



## macdoodle

Sun is out, 8°C and a wind warning splashed across my widget! It hasn't arrived so far and I hope it doesn't!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny as we approach 1PM. A fine afternoon is shaping up here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Just received a weather warning for a storm approaching from the southeast. That must be the one with your wind warning Macdoodle. We too are forecast for very high winds and snow as a major disturbance moves through all of Alberta today and tomorrow. Winds are not expected to arrive here until this afternoon. It is currently very dark with black clouds and looks right nasty out there.


----------



## macdoodle

Wind is now dancing among the trees, wee gusts here and there, and there is cloud about the foothills, I am guessing it is settling in for a' big blow' last time it knocked out out internet for a few days, (sort of on and off) and it may again today as Lethbridge will get the brunt of whatever is 'comin' down the pass' 

It is however, 11C (so it says) but the wind will make it colder... ) can't believe you are expecting snow Sync.... ! 

Looked at long term here and snow for tonight.... Burrr, no wonder the furnace is still rumbling to life through the day, (I have it set to 65 F) just in case...


----------



## MacDoc

Another glorious day 23 and just superb air. Lovely riding day.

Cherry tree out my window loves it too...


----------



## SINC

-2° and with a high of +2° we're going nowhere today. The winds are howling and the ground is covered in snow that is still falling, Spring, eh? Yeah, right.


----------



## Dr.G.

The pouring rain has slowed to steady showers here in St.John's. I missed most of last night's thunder and lightening, which was a first for St.John's in the month of May.


----------



## MacDoc

16 before 10 am - very nice - heading to 18 with scattered showers....a lovely spring day and we need the rain.


----------



## macdoodle

MacDoc said:


> 16 before 10 am - very nice - heading to 18 with scattered showers....a lovely spring day and we need the rain.


To say I do not envy you your beautiful view and flowers would be a lie, our poor leaves are hanging on for dear life in this dreadful wind and it feels like the middle of winter without the snow....so far Rain clouds and lightening are threatening to pound us about ASAP! 

I can almost smell the trees in your yard Mac Doc.... < sigh.>


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and very foggy as we approach noon here in St.John's. The buds are just now starting to come out on the trees, so if we get some warm weather soon, we might see leaves in early June.


----------



## SINC

Scene, or is that seen out my front window:


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

SINC said:


> Scene, or is that seen out my front window:


Looks like my backyard today.


----------



## eMacMan

Crystal clear day here in the city above the clouds. Very little snow on the ground but the nearby mountains have a nice cap.


----------



## SINC

This stuff is very heavy and wet and is now about five inches deep. Getting out the snow blower isn't exactly what I had in mind for fun this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and the fog is finally lifting at 5PM. Still, cloudy and a bit of drizzle throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

-2° and little movement today with a high of 4° and more wet snow and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and foggy at nearly 8AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a couple of degrees to -4° and our high reduced to 1° now.


----------



## MacDoc

27 degrees !!!!!

lovely

The Hills of Headwaters - The Shed Coffee Bar


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy as we approach 5PM here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

0°C here at almost 3:30 'brightly' overcast, but snow is still here, more expected....


----------



## MacDoc

And now we pay for it....sturm und drang a few miles away...home safe barely ahead of it....lost my damn titanium glasses out of a buttoned pocket - damn that wind was vicious. $400 XX):-(


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way to 5° with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some sun trying to break through the morning fog.


----------



## MacDoc

Back to normal temps....12 degrees and sunny. That was quite the ride yesterday


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy this afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

Here it is 9 ish, PM and 2C... cloudy for the weekend and a high of 6 tomorrow... Humph!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain this morning here in St.John's. A typical early May morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with scattered showers and a high of only 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with the rain finally stopping. Might even clear up this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've clawed our way up to 2° and the sun is peeking from behind the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

11 and well below average for the month...  got a week of this cool and rain coming before nice again. Oh well farmers and lawns need it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 6C at just past 8AM this morning in St.John's. The start of a nice weekend.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny morn at -2° with afternoon showers in store and a high of 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny at just past 11AM.


----------



## MacDoc

12 cold, rainy and windy and no relief in sight...a good day to WATCH golf...


----------



## rgray




----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny blue skies. Last Mother's Day we got nearly 8 inches of snow, so anything is possible. Still, for today, it is Spring.


----------



## macdoodle

7 going down to 4 with rain...


----------



## SINC

11° and sunny. A nice day indeed.


----------



## rgray

Sucks, blows and bites.... YMMV


----------



## The Doug

More or less the same here, way north of MTL. Not so bad right now (and not raining) but this morning it was blustery, cold, and wet while I was out & about.


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of snow on the last leg home. Fortunately it was warm enough to keep the roads from turning icy or slushy.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and clear skies. The end to a grand day.


----------



## SINC

Still 11° without a puff of wind. Very nice.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to 12° with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a bit of rain. Last Mother's Day we had snow, so this if fine with me.


----------



## mrjimmy

Are those cherry blossom petals or snowflakes falling around me?

Oh wait, it's both.

Short sleeves in March doesn't mean bathing suits in May.


----------



## macdoodle

3 here up to 11 and thunder is forecast.... good day to get some spring cleaning done...


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and a bit foggy here as we approach 4PM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Lovely afternoon here at 15° in the sunshine.


----------



## rgray

Probably not historically surprising, but with the warm weather I've spent the last two weeks preparing the garden.... <sigh>  </sigh> C'est la guerre, ici.


----------



## macdoodle

9 now, but it is late in the day, so doubt if the 11 will make it.... maybe tomorrow....


----------



## SINC

We dropped 7° in a half hour with dark gray skies and thunder rolling. Yikes.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We dropped 7° in a half hour with dark gray skies and thunder rolling. Yikes.


Better get in and off the golf course.... :lmao:

We are down to 8


----------



## SINC

Big thunderstorm with heavy rain moving through quickly right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and a beautiful sunset about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## SINC

Rain seems to be done for the moment, but the skies are still threatening.


----------



## macdoodle

Dark and 3C, seems sort of chilly ... must get a a sweater... (less costly than upping the heat!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's, with 7C temps currently and sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to a sunny 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finishing up a beautiful sunset ......... with 9C at nearly 9PM.


----------



## SINC

14° and clouding over at the end of a nice day. If the sun was out, we would continue to enjoy it for another three and a half hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night, with 8C temps. Good night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

The sun has reappeared and we've risen to 15°, a lovely evening.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool day with upslop wind. Did struggle into double digits and so far no rain, snow or slush.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and sunny this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Getting civilized again - we might actually get near to seasonal today 6 heading to 12 with SUN!!!!!  - well at least for the morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° here, 2° in Edmonton this morning on the way to 18 and a glorious week of sunny weather ahead.


----------



## macdoodle

Starting out at 0 with sunny skies, headed for 11 tops, so it says!!


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 7° with bright warm sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with no sun.


----------



## SINC

Now at 10° and climbing.


----------



## eMacMan

Iced-up windshields this AM. Other than that no wind and even some sunshine. Double digits promised but by no means certain.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we're at 13°. We may just break that forecast high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and pouring rain at nearly 7AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning on the way to 21° and a fine week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and the fog is settling in over St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at 12C and up to 16 so they say!


----------



## SINC

13° at mid morning in bright sun on the way to 21° today.


----------



## SINC

Halfway home already this morning at 10° on the way to a sunny 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C with blue skies this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

4C here at 8:10 am and heading for 19....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C with a beautiful light ocean breeze to keep the air fresh.


----------



## eMacMan

Day started out with frost on the windshield. Already 13°C with 20 predicted. Lots of sun and *NO wind. *


----------



## SINC

10° and headed north to 22° in the sunshine today. May have to start up the motor home and head out somewhere.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning as dawn breaks and a high of 23° today. Time to buy some grub and head for Elk Island National Park for a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C this morning here in St.John's, with a sunshine and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Nice!


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 11 right now, and a high of 26C expected....


----------



## The Doug

Gorgeous day today north of MTL. 22 degrees right now, and there hasn't been a cloud in the sky all day. Looks like a perfect week ahead...


----------



## eMacMan

Fabulous. Mid 20s lots of sun and no wind.


----------



## macdoodle

Yes! expected high of 29 tomorrow....get out the sunscreen everyone...!

Told this to my friend in Kansas, (in F°) she said she was surprised it got that hot here.... it is raining and cold in Kansas today...


----------



## SINC

Currently 24° and 29° here too tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

WOW!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## chasMac

SINC said:


> Currently 24° and 29° here too tomorrow.


Same here (or thereabouts). Funny, this slew of fine weather is predicted to end just prior to the long weekend. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 27° today and 31° tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

My widget isn't working, the heat must have overwhelmed it!!

But the thermometer outside says 18 already! and it is in the shade,it is not 9 am yet... 
Will have to close down the windows and blinds to keep in the 'cool' I am not a heat seeking person....


----------



## Dr.G.

Macdoodle, you should come to St. John's, where it is currently 9C and the sun is trying to break through the fog. My wife just got from a conference in Edmonton, and is saying how cold she is being back home. She is impressed with all of the lush green that is around here, but is still needing a sweater or two to get her core body temps back to normal.


----------



## macdoodle

Well cold here and cold ther are 2 different things as you well know... we don't have the dampness, or today would be a steam bath.... I don't mind a sweater to tell the truth, I wear one all winter and lower the heat, it works for me!! 

Widget is now operational, says thunder this afternoon, and up to 27 .., stem bath on the way!


----------



## SINC

21° here already and I bet we make more than our forecast high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well cold here and cold ther are 2 different things as you well know... we don't have the dampness, or today would be a steam bath.... I don't mind a sweater to tell the truth, I wear one all winter and lower the heat, it works for me!!
> 
> Widget is now operational, says thunder this afternoon, and up to 27 .., stem bath on the way!


Yes, macdoodle, my wife complains when it was 2C and damp, but said it felt colder than the days when she experienced -30C in Calgary or Edmonton. Of course, we don't get humidity, and certainly no smog as they get in the GTA.


----------



## DS

23c heading to a high of 29c. Apparently it's gonna shower again tonight a little, it's been overcast in the afternoon/evening the past couple of days with a tad of rain on both.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, macdoodle, my wife complains when it was 2C and damp, but said it felt colder than the days when she experienced -30C in Calgary or Edmonton. Of course, we don't get humidity, and certainly no smog as they get in the GTA.



I agree totally, I am sure glad I don't live in the GTA or in the GMA either, both are killers in the heat and cold... 

22C right now.... and everything that can sleep is doing so.... me next! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Killer hot. 29° on my back deck right now. Too hot for me.


----------



## eMacMan

A very pleasant 27°C at the moment. Very thin cloud and low humidity make it an absolute delight.

Now if we could just get past that morning frost.


----------



## macdoodle

we are at 26, and that is too hot for me... ! breeze coming up now so will go out to cool off...


----------



## SINC

Still 23° out there and still about 40° in the house. Brick front, large windows facing southwest. White blinds. Get the picture?


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and a light rain shower at 730AM here in St.John's. Everything is green and lush with all the rain we have been having. Now, if we can get some sunshine, I can try to mow the lawn. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still 18° this morning on the way to another "too hot" day at 29.


----------



## lyonsnet

Sunny and 13 this morning, going to reach a very nice 23 this afternoon. I'm looking forward to wearing my shorts and sandals for the first thing this spring.


----------



## macdoodle

21 right now and not even noon... out heat comes later in the day so it will be very hot this afternoon ... ugh!


----------



## SINC

27° and the winds are howling at 40 kph driving smoke from that brush fire 40 km north of us this way. Most uncomfortable. I bet we get higher than our forecast of 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny here (at last). A bit breezy but I put some freshly washed blankets on the line. Love the smell of the clean ocean air on sheets and blankets.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 29° before 2:00 and the real heat of the day never hits until between 4:00 and 5:00. We will without doubt break our record of 30° today.


----------



## SINC

Still 19°, but with a high of 21° today, we're not going to see much improvement. As per usual, the long weekend is shaping up to be cold and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise marks the start of a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and beautiful sunshine and clean clear air. No ocean breeze today, so the sky is cloudless with no ocean haze.


----------



## macdoodle

15C here today at 9 am... and heading for 22 this afternoon, lots of thunder 'n lightening yesterday , and some rain, didn't last long but the wind was up, would have been a good setting for one of those 'dark and windy night novels'!!

Yes, looks like the weekend will be cool and overcast, but at least you won't get sunburned... !


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to 17° and it has clouded over. Looks like rain and we sure could use it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Outside with my MBP. The sun is very bright, so I have to stay under the umbrella to avoid a burn. Yesterday's afternoon sun, and now today's sun and warmth is making everything suddenly grow.


----------



## eMacMan

Hmm disappearing post. Can't think of why it should have offended the ehMac Gods but will have to try again.

About 10°C this AM here in SW AB. Overcast with cool temps and rain/slush forecast throughout the long weekend. 

May have to reconsider the camping part of my long weekend plans.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> May have to reconsider the camping part of my long weekend plans.


Yep, me too. If I have to sit in the motor home playing crib while it rains, I may as well do it in my driveway. No camping fees, no gas and exactly the same experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 12C temps are forecast for Saturday. Might have to mow the back lawn for the first time this year. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Weak sun (for AB) and 19C right now 1/2 hour before noon... I am sure we will get warmer around 2pm.


----------



## SINC

The sun broke through and we popped up to 22°, plus 3° over the high for the day. Still afternoon rain is forecast. Hope that is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C and we have not seen a cloud all day. A rare sight for mid-May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning. Now it is 12C with lots of sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## SINC

A dull dreary morning with showers at 12° on the way to a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 16C and sunny at only 10AM here in St.John's. This is well above our average. Buds are actually bursting with small leaves, which is about 3-4 weeks ahead of schedule.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB is around 8°C this AM. Headed for an amazing high of ,,,,,, 8°C. 

Oh well things are still supposed to get worse over the long weekend. Rain/snow has been drifting in and out of the weekend forecast, for the moment it's back in. Double digits seem most unlikely.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> SW AB is around 8°C this AM. Headed for an amazing high of ,,,,,, 8°C.
> 
> Oh well things are still supposed to get worse over the long weekend. Rain/snow has been drifting in and out of the weekend forecast, for the moment it's back in. Double digits seem most unlikely.


eMacMan, that sounds like typical mid-May weather for St.John's. Right now, as we approach noon, it is just over 17C and still with lots of sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

24 heading to 29 ....AQI at 22 ....it's summer...all week. It was 22 at 9 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a nice ocean breeze to keep the air quality excellent and the sunshine feeling warm.


----------



## MacDoc

Just busted the forecast - 30 degrees in the back office..aka hammock


----------



## SINC

Only 2° this morning with rain in the forecast all day long. We will struggle to a high of only 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past 8AM, but the morning sun is being hidden by clouds rolling in from the southwest. Still, it was a glorious sunrise this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

15 at 8 am - not so hot forecast...allergy day tho- all those blossom....drip drip XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 15 at 8 am - not so hot forecast...allergy day tho- all those blossom....drip drip XX)


12C here as the sun is burning off the fog cover. Great air quality even as the buds on the trees start to open. I know what you are going through with allergies, so hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C as a nice day is taking hold here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

3°C this AM. Sunny windy and a mere 9°C is predicted with things going down hill over the weekend. 

Will definitely be driving an extra 60 Kms/day rather than freezing my buns in a tent. MD can skip his next trip to Africa to offset my additional CO2 impact.


----------



## SINC

5° with a fine mist that really isn't rain, but makes it cold and uncomfortable out there. Just finished dumping the tanks and filling the fuel and propane on the motor home and needed the wipers all the way. It seems nice and wet out there, but it really is not much moisture to do any long term good. We need it to rain steady for a few days.


----------



## MacDoc

a very pleasant 21 degrees at 2pm - mid to high 20s for the next 7 days..:clap:

••

Nope - buy your own offsets  Besides I don't drive at all in South Africa except for the very infrequent touristy thing.
My carbon footprint in Africa is vanishingly small.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny this afternoon here in St.John's. Going nowhere this weekend, other than doing some gardening.


----------



## SINC

We're on the eastern edge of a huge snowstorm that is dumping 20 cm of the white stuff on the province. While that is good for forest fires and moisture in general, it sucks for the opening of long weekend camping season.


----------



## SINC

A cool 0° this morning and a high of only 7° in the rain as we reconsider going camping.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and not a cloud in the sky and no wind. This is a rare event for May.


----------



## The Doug

Outstanding & unusually warm temps for late May. We could use a couple of days of rain.


----------



## macdoodle

Bright! Sunny! and -1C XX)

Looking for warm socks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Bright! Sunny! and -1C XX)
> 
> Looking for warm socks!!


I have some doxies that are baking on the back deck in full sunshine, macdoodle. Want a pair of doxie slippers?


----------



## MacDoc

17 - light rain which is needed but annoying to the farmer's markets which are in full swing.
Yummie stuff to buy but a wet ride home.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a few random white clouds drifting slowly on by. A quiet and restful Saturday afternoon. Did build a small beach rock retaining wall for some plants, so it was a productive day as well.


----------



## SINC

3° with light rain has scuttled our camping trip for the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C as we approach 6PM in St. John's, with blue skies and sunshine. Amazing. Many a May 24th camper here in NL was stranded due to snow.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> I have some doxies that are baking on the back deck in full sunshine, macdoodle. Want a pair of doxie slippers?


Missed this this morning, but I could have done with some doxie slippers this AM!
It is just past 4 now and at 11C, so no rain but coolish, nice actually!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Missed this this morning, but I could have done with some doxie slippers this AM!
> It is just past 4 now and at 11C, so no rain but coolish, nice actually!


9C at nearly 930PM here in St.John's. The forecast is for more sunshine and warmth tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Ottawaman

22 @ 7:57 pm


----------



## SINC

Overcast an 6°. A dull, dreary day.


----------



## MacDoc

17 with a whole week of summer temps arriving/


----------



## SINC

Just 3° and a danger of frost tonight. Plants covered.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Wet, wet, and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and currently 7C at nearly 630AM. A fine Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

1° under thick cloud, more showers and a high of 9°. I wish it would just rain for a couple of days and get it over with.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C this morning here in St.John's. We have had off and on light rain every so often. I was able to mow the lawn with a push mower, so as not to wake anyone up ............... or to electrocute myself.


----------



## The Doug

Bright and sunny at 8:35 a.m. and it's already 20 degrees. We'll surely make the predicted high of 28 today.

30 tomorrow... now they're predicting 33 on Tuesday. :yikes:


----------



## MacDoc

21 and lovely - nice bicycle day - not too warm or windy. Off to the local community pool after a grocery run.
Gorgeous weekend. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 18C at nearly 3PM here in St.John's. We are going to have to make this last, since the temps are forecast to range from 1C to a high of 11C for the next week. Still, sunny and mild today.


----------



## macdoodle

11:30 and 7C up to 14 this afternoon... nice and sunny!


----------



## SINC

We've crept up to 3° under heavy cloud and showers. Cold and damp is the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C right now, and tomorrow at this time it will be 3C. Such is Life here in St.John's. Still, our winter ends tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

8° with the sun finally breaking through, but by the look of the western sky, it will not last.


----------



## MacDoc

24 at 5 pm just a perfect summer day...hmmmmmm :yikes:


----------



## The Doug

28 now, nice breeze all day. Dang fine. :clap:


----------



## The Doug

Wednesday?!


----------



## SINC

1° with a high of 17° and the possibility of showers today.


----------



## mrjimmy

May 24th, the official kickoff to summer and the weather is listening. A very humid start to the day with a dream like haze hanging in the park. Going up to 28 but probably much higher on the humidex.

Summer in the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> May 24th, the official kickoff to summer and the weather is listening. A very humid start to the day with a dream like haze hanging in the park. Going up to 28 but probably much higher on the humidex.
> 
> Summer in the city.


Today is the official end of winter here in St.John's. At the current 4C, we are grateful that all we have is rain/drizzle and fog instead of snow. Such is Life.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Today is the official end of winter here in St.John's. At the current 4C, we are grateful that all we have is rain/drizzle and fog instead of snow. Such is Life.


Yes but you live in beautiful Newfoundland. It's a fair trade off (for me anyway). Miles and miles of ashphalt and concrete and lake you shouldn't swim in do not mix well with the sweltering heat and inflamed tempers.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Yes but you live in beautiful Newfoundland. It's a fair trade off (for me anyway). Miles and miles of ashphalt and concrete and lake you shouldn't swim in do not mix well with the sweltering heat and inflamed tempers.


All too true, mrj. One does not get the extreme heat or cold here in St.John's. Days in the + or - 20C range are not that common. Still, I would like to see a bit more sun. Still, when one can't see to clearly in the middle of the afternoon it means fog and not smog. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed to 14° and there is a strange yellow ball in the sky.


----------



## MacDoc

26 at 7 pm -28 tomorrow 30 on Wednesday  no rain...pity the farmers


----------



## SINC

A pleasant evening at 17°.


----------



## The Doug

26 C. at 9:00 p.m.


----------



## SINC

Still 16° at 9:00 p.m. and the warmest it has been all day.


----------



## macdoodle

11C right now, overcast most of the day... probably no stars tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C on a beautiful sunny morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 18° in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

20 at 8.20 :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and sunny at noon. Not a bad day.


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the gloomy forecast a pleasant weekend. Cool on Saturday but Sunday and Monday were quite nice.

An elite kayaker was killed running Lundbreck Falls, late Sunday afternoon. The falls has been run by hundreds of boaters and this is the first fatality. He was properly equipped and all possible safety precautions were taken. The river was certainly well within the safe flow range.

Sad this happened at all, doubly so as it was so close to home.


----------



## macdoodle

14 C right now, Sorry to hear of the accident, it is sad when these unexpected things happen....


----------



## SINC

15° and it is looking like showers are imminent.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and still lots of blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

up to 16 , but still overcast...


----------



## The Doug

29° C. at 8:35 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at 10:14PM.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny evening at 17°.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to a pleasant and sunny high of 18° today.


----------



## MacDoc

31 at 7.30 down from 33 - buncha records fell today -that seems the worst of it for a few days


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like cold and wet over the next few days, here in Southern AB. May even see some snow.tptptptp


----------



## The Doug

Topped out at 34° late yesterday. Awful.

Feels fresh and cool at 16° this morning. Today's high should be around 24°, quite a relief from the unusually high temperatures of the last few days. Sure could use some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a beautiful sunrise about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## MacDoc

19 - very nice out - rain would be welcome tho.


----------



## SINC

7° and sunny, but clouding over this afternoon and a high of only 16° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Yep cold & wet, 5°C on its way to a high of 3°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C at lunchtime here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

13° at mid morning, clouded over and the wind has picked up.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Decent but cool day with flashes of sun.

I can't believe that on Sunday the weather guy is predicting snow flurries. This could be the second race I've ran this year with snow on the ground. Not unheard of but of all the luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Decent but cool day with flashes of sun.
> 
> I can't believe that on Sunday the weather guy is predicting snow flurries. This could be the second race I've ran this year with snow on the ground. Not unheard of but of all the luck.


Rain and wet flurries are forecast for here tomorrow as well, MM. :-(


----------



## macdoodle

Cold and raining, with a rainfall warning ...
guess that means we are in for the long haul.... 5C


----------



## KC4

eMacMan said:


> Yep cold & wet, 5°C on its way to a high of 3°C.
> View attachment 14550


It's SNOWING here! WTH?


----------



## macdoodle

Yes, it has been snowing here most of the afternoon, but calmed down to a slush, and back to rain... 

This is unreal! some of the farmers are having a hard time getting the crops in... a few have some done, but those huge farms haven't caught much of a break! 

We are at 1C with a snowfall warning, this morning it was a rain warning.... !! Grrr-hgh!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> It's SNOWING here! WTH?


----------



## eMacMan

The rain warning has been lifted. Now they are threatening a snow job.


----------



## macdoodle

it is still snowing here, (6:30 pm) I know it isn't a lot, but it hasn't stopped, got some accumulation.... might snow all night... !


----------



## SINC

15° and cloudy, but still no moisture.


----------



## UMMA2DUMMA

*weatehr??*

95F on the 401 this afternoon....

not frosty..

meltingish...

hotter than a cheat'as groin after a 150mph run!!!!

ud


----------



## macdoodle

1C right now, snowfall warning up, but it has stopped for the time being, the full moon out there is so bright it almost looks like Christmas!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C right now and a beautiful sunrise about an hour ago has given way to sunny blue skies and lots of sunshine. A fine way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning and with a high of 10° not much room for improvement in the rain.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 2C, it is overcast, but it did stop snowing, my poor lilacs there won't be much bloom on them as I think they might have been damaged... the ones that were out are pretty sad, and no sun to cheer them up...


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 7C at noon here in St.John's. The forecasted snow overnight did not happen.


----------



## eMacMan

Already a few degrees above our predicted high of 5°C. Snow on the nearby mountains and the sun struggling unsuccessfully to peak through.


----------



## macdoodle

just 5 here, no sun but looks like some sort of break in the west... almost' chinooky' but not quite,


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and the clouds are starting to cover up the sun.


----------



## SINC

At 6° we're only one degree off our high of 7° today under heavy overcast and rain predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some sun breaking through the fog.


----------



## eMacMan

MD keeps promising palm trees and all we get is 5n0W.  Hope it turns to rain before it starts breaking tree limbs.


----------



## macdoodle

GRRR snow...my lilacs are really taking a beating... they are the only flowers I can grow, and don't look too good right now... my few weeks of sweetness in the air look a bit dashed right now..

2C and then up to 6 hmmm, seems we've danced this dance before with mother nature!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny as the morning fog has now burned away.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to only 4° and it is as dark at nearly noon as it was at 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 5PM and the clouds are starting to drift on in to cover up our sunshine. Never did get the rain that was forecast.


----------



## SINC

2° as I sit watching golf in the motor home with the sound of light rain on the roof. I love that sound, but I don't think much of the temperature.


----------



## SINC

It's now been snowing for four hours. Just look at the size of this %^^&** system dumping on us:


----------



## John Pryor

Snow is just starting to taper off now. XX)

I hope our plants survive this.


----------



## SINC

Just 0° this morning and bitterly cold. All the plants lie on their sides on the lawns under heavy snow and with a high of only 6° and more rain and wet snow, some plants will not survive. Just bloody awful weather for nearly June 1. Global warming my ass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning, helping to make it a quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Well, the snow has begun to fall again. All I can say is @#$%^^&&*(!


----------



## mrjimmy

Sunny and warm this morning. Temps rising to 31º today. 

Ahhh global warming....


----------



## eMacMan

Couple a inches of white death and still coming. Around freezing. Not as much tree damage as other areas, as our leaves were only partially unfolded and the snow is not really sticking to the trees (yet).tptptptp

May Al Gore freeze to death then be eaten by Polar bears.beejacon


----------



## MacDoc

Another heat alert!! damn thought we got by that. 23 heading towards a muggy 31


----------



## macdoodle

well 3C today, no snow, no wind, no rain, no fog, no sun..... so far! Overcast seems to be the rule today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and sunny this afternoon here in St.John's. Finally able to go out and mow the lawn. With all of our rain things are very green and lush.


----------



## macdoodle

up to 4C and it is just noon still nothing going on, but it is a bit brighter, not much though.


----------



## SINC

3° over the noon hour and the snow has turned to rain and is beginning to wash the snow off the leaves and allow branches to rise again.


----------



## imactheknife

Me standing in Georgian Bay Today (may 30th 2010) Then I went for a kayak ride with my new inflatable! People are swimming, sun tanning....life is great!!


----------



## MacDoc

28 - did not hit the 30 mark so far - maybe a bit of lake effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and still sunny at 7PM here in St.John's. The end of a fine Sunday.


----------



## SINC

5° in light rain.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

About 28 here in Niagara today and expected to be about the same or slightly higher tomorrow.

Tuesday it's supposed to start cooling down ... we hope.


----------



## MacDoc

Oops - damn it did sneak up over 30 , 31 at 7 pm ...ouch.


----------



## macdoodle

7 here at almost 6pm, overcast still.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at 10AM and the fog is rolling in "on little cats feet".


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 7C at 10AM and the fog is rolling in "on little cats feet".


Surely now it's not 10 am!! :lmao: I think you might need your bed boyo!!

as for the' little cats feet,' I know full well the silence of which you speak, and the stealth... be happy they are not BIG cats feet, that would mean more than a heavy mist!!

Night Marc, I am sure you are off to slumberland soon... :yawn:

See you in the AM,,, mine not yours..


----------



## Lagerstatten

Moderate rain in Calgary the past three days, with some areas getting a couple inches of snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Inside scoop on the Southern Alberta storms. Appears that INS down in the good old USofA discovered that a rather unsavory character sometimes known as Old Man Winter had overstayed his visa.

Lots of complaints from the Gore Gang compound down in Tennessee, seems the extended visit was upsetting the "Chicken Little" cart that AG was pushing around. No one would believe that the sky was falling and business had taken a major downturn.

Long Story Short, Old Man Winter was unceremoniously deported to Southern Alberta. And we seem to be stuck with him for the moment. However plans are afoot to pay a local Indian medicine man to dump him on Southern Ontario.


----------



## Lagerstatten

I really don't mind the extra moisture and I haven't taken my winter tires off the car yet so I'm fine with anything old man winter sends our way.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Inside scoop on the Southern Alberta storms. Appears that INS down in the good old USofA discovered that a rather unsavory character sometimes known as Old Man Winter had overstayed his visa.
> 
> Lots of complaints from the Gore Gang compound down in Tennessee, seems the extended visit was upsetting the "Chicken Little" cart that AG was pushing around. No one would believe that the sky was falling and business had taken a major downturn.
> 
> Long Story Short, Old Man Winter was unceremoniously deported to Southern Alberta. And we seem to be stuck with him for the moment. However plans are afoot to pay a local Indian medicine man to dump him on Southern Ontario.


:lmao: you must have been talking to Chief Make my Day from the Blackfoot tribe.... 

He chums with Chief Not Likely, so it is hard to say what will happen... I did hear the novice medicine man West Wind Blowing was going to try and get the weather headed east, but he fell and inured his head, feels dizzy sometimes, so maybe the wind will just go in circles, I hope he is ok, we haven't had any wind at all today....


----------



## The Doug

I don't recall ever seeing this icon before - there are a number of forest fires in Qc. and the smoke is spreading our way. Not strong but I can smell it.

Looks like a decent week, and I'm actually looking forward to a bit of rain. No doubt those affected by the forest fires are too.


----------



## MacDoc

Yep 17 just now - very nice air - no wind and a week of mid 20s arriving... best time of the year - long days and balmy weather.....can use a break from the 30s for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and a light rain. Doug, I was watching the forest fire situation in Quebec on the CBC news. NL has sent in some water bombers to help with the situation there. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

The CBC news website has an interesting telephoto shot of the smoke haze on MTL this morning - that's the Olympic Stadium you're looking at. The telephoto shot makes the haze seem worse than it is, but it's definitely there and easily noticed.

The haze is supposed to dissipate when the wind changes direction later this morning.


----------



## Ottawaman

Have the same type of view here in Ottawa from the fires. Not as thick though. The fire department is getting a lot of calls,

Quebec forest fires cast pall over Ottawa


----------



## macdoodle

We are sitting at 5 this morning, overcast, but not from smoke... this is just awful ...

I hope no one is suffering from asthma, this can be deadly for them...


----------



## Dr.G.

Have the same view here in St.John's this morning as the drizzle has given way to thick fog. Still, smog is one thing but forest fire smoke is another matter altogether, especially since people have their lives and homes threatened in Quebec. NL is helping out by sending in some waterbombers and crews.


----------



## macdoodle

I am glad to see others are sending help, I heard that Que. is expecting RAIN today and tomorrow... lets hope that happens, it will relieve the firefighters a bit.... 

We are at 5C and overcast .... I hear there is rain expected in NL also....


----------



## eMacMan

More cold rain today. As much as we would like to see it sent to TO, the Quebec forest fires would be a most acceptable alternative.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I am glad to see others are sending help, I heard that Que. is expecting RAIN today and tomorrow... lets hope that happens, it will relieve the firefighters a bit....
> 
> We are at 5C and overcast .... I hear there is rain expected in NL also....


Yes, rain, drizzle and fog here in NL .......... which we would gladly send to Quebec.


----------



## SINC

5° and a high of 9° with showers again today.


----------



## MacDoc

So much for nicer weather - 28 at 2.45 pm ...
Lawn exceptionally dry for this time of year...farmers must be horrified.


----------



## macdoodle

5 here too, and calling for showers.... dark sky and no wind, no chirping birds either.... eerie


----------



## SINC

8° with dark skies threatening rain.


----------



## boukman2

*this is weather?*


----------



## SINC

We've made it to 11° and the warmth begins returning tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

lucky you Don, we have reached our expected high of 8C and tomorrow it is supposed to go to 14C we shall see...


----------



## MacDoc

24 and feels like 30 - damn is it muggy..c'mon more tstorms please...


----------



## Mac_100x

23C here and it's raining!!!  Finally some rain after all the heat!


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you got some rain.

BUT . . . where the hell are you? Canada is a big place.

Posting in this thread without a general location below your avatar is useless as tits on . . . well, you get the idea.


----------



## Mac_100x

LOL sorry, I live in Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## SINC

That's better, welcome to the weather thread.


----------



## SINC

3° under partial cloud with the sun peeking over the horizon and a high of 17° today.


----------



## macdoodle

5C and raining...!


----------



## eMacMan

Still cold and wet here in SW AB. No relief yet from the wet part but double digits forecast for this afternoon. May even lightning up a bit as well.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunlight and clear skies at 6°, a welcome sight!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C. Turning out to be a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunshine and 14° before noon. I expect we will better our forecast high of 17°.


----------



## macdoodle

7C showers and a supposed high of 15 ... looks as if you are closer to the mark than we are Sinc!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny as we approach 6PM. Great day for a BBQ.


----------



## MacDoc

'Nother hot one- 28 at 4 pm..not quite as muggy.


----------



## macdoodle

Well my widget is either frozen or soggy, current doesn't work, but it does seem to be a tad warmer, although you still need a coat to go out... supposed to be around 14 right now.... 

Have a great BBQ Marc!! Be careful not to have any hot dogs.... might cause a rebellion among the troops... LOL!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Sun finally peaking through here too. BBQ sounding is sounding mighty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Have a great BBQ Marc!! Be careful not to have any hot dogs.... might cause a rebellion among the troops... LOL!!! " Thank you, macdoodle. Yes, a fine sunset right not topped off a fine BBQ. Hamburgers were enjoyed by all ................ no weiners were harmed.


----------



## macdoodle

Good to hear, I think we have topped out a 17C and a bit of sun earlier too! That's a break....!
Glad no little weinerschnitzles (sp) were harmed, but I can bet they got a' burger to go!! 'LOL!!


----------



## SINC

A nice evening and maybe tomorrow too for a while, but then we fall right back in the tank:


----------



## macdoodle

methinks we should enjoy the cool Sinc... the heat would be worse... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise about two hours ago. Currently, a calm 6C at 7AM here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning in bright sun and a high of 22° today. The RH is 93% right now, very unusual for Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with diffused sunshine and a clean ocean breeze drifting over us. A fine morning.


----------



## macdoodle

4C right now with an expected high of 17, suits me fine! Sun is bright and cheery..


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 10° already. Looking good.


----------



## MacDoc

21 - very nice day so far - mid 20s all week but no rain - can't recall having a "dire" need to water the lawn this early. 
Bone dry in spots tho.


----------



## SINC

Another hour, another two degrees, up to 12° now. Nice indeed.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Another hour, another two degrees, up to 12° now. Nice indeed.


Ha! you are ahead of us by 2°  Looks like your day is shaping up to some ice cream for Jett.... :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

26 and muggy and a/c on  Well they did call for 27 so I guess it's on track.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've popped up to 16° with light winds.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and about to get munched by the Pacman  

Sure need the rain


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## Mac_100x

22C and it's raining quite hard here!


----------



## macdoodle

Well we made it to 17C and it's 3:30 ish.... overcast though....


----------



## SINC

A pleasant sunny afternoon at 20° with a cool wind at 30 kph.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> A pleasant sunny afternoon at 20° with a cool wind at 30 kph.


Lucky you!

We are at 15 now, 17 was as high as we got, and it was very pleasant...


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> 7° this morning in bright sun and a high of 22° today. The RH is 93% right now, very unusual for Alberta.


a little humidity isn't all that bad is it?? makes it feel nice and warm...


----------



## MacDoc

18 and the rain was really welcome...PacMan munched and is moving on and the air is sweet behind it. Hoping for a late night motorcycle jaunt as it clears. Always smells so nice this time of year after a rain.


----------



## SINC

12° and not much different in store with a high of only 15° today under cloudy skies with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as the sun is burning off the morning fog.


----------



## macdoodle

9C this morning, and sunny and bright, up this afternoon, around 17C expected... 
Looks like a good day!


----------



## eMacMan

A quick flash of sunshine. Looks like the clouds will obliterate that in short order. Still much milder temps yesterday and today as compared to the previous week.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C in a hazy sunshine as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° but our sunshine is waning.


----------



## macdoodle

up to 14 and the sun is still bright, the wind is up, but that's to be expected....


----------



## Dr.G.

14C in a hazy sunshine. A fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

1° shy of our 17° high with light cloud and winds at 15 to 20 kph.


----------



## MacDoc

great rain most of the day - much needed and smells wonderful out. 18 and clearing


----------



## SINC

13° and trying to rain, but it hasn't peed a drop all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 8C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

11° here in St. Albert this morning with a forecast high of 17° under scattered cloud and showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and a light rain is starting to fall.


----------



## MacDoc

19 - got up to 23 briefly - very very light rain - was pleasant today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and very, very foggy tonight. Moose out on the roads will be a big danger for many tonight.


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant 19° this evening with hardly any breeze. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird - continuous lightning to the south of us, not a peep of sound...someone getting hammered
17 and "interesting" :yikes: - maybe Hamilton by the looks of the radar


----------



## SINC

7° here this morning and 9° in Edmonton with a high here today of 20°.

I know we needed (and got lots) of rain, but this is ridiculous:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C here in St.John's as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and an amazing 15C. This was totally unexpected. Have to mow the lawn now for the second time this Spring. Leaves are actually out on the trees, when they are usually just opening their buds by mid-June.


----------



## SINC

Up to 14° now and the sun is still shining, although the cloud build up to the west looks ominous.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Up to 14° now and the sun is still shining, although the cloud build up to the west looks ominous.


Sinc, this is usually the case with us as well ........... but the morning fog has moved east and clear blue skies are here from the west with 15C temps. A grand afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny. A great day ............... and the last sun we shall see until next weekend. Such is Life. At least I got my lawn mowed.


----------



## MacDoc

After an iffy/cloudy start and some 200 km of pleasant riding here and there the day has turned balmy with clear sunny skies and 25 degrees.
Some one sure got a light show last night tho.:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C as we approach 11PM. That is warm for this time of the day and this time of the year.


----------



## SINC

A lovely warm evening at 19° and the rain did not materialize today.


----------



## SINC

9° in the sunshine and headed north to 22° today. A lovely calm morning for a coffee on the deck.


----------



## MacDoc

12degrees and wet - good time to watch the French Open men's final.

Turns out that WAS a nasty bit of weather last night....



> A state of emergency has been declared in the City of Leamington following a severe storm and possible tornado touchdown overnight.


Possible tornado touched down in Leamington - thestar.com


----------



## macdoodle

Just after 8AM and the sun is just a happy camper this morning, we had torrential downpours yesterday, three of them lasted about 10 -15 min and then stopped as suddenly as it started .... two in the afternoon and one in the early evening... 
strange! 

11C as we speak...


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 19C and sunny this afternoon. This is about 5-7C above normal, depending in which area of St.John's a person is living (the further away from the ocean, the warmer it usually is here). Still, a great day to be outside.


----------



## macdoodle

Now up to 15C and the sun is still shining!


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny afternoon at 21° with a light breeze. Near perfect for me.


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 18 now and drying out the poor Honda which was left inadvertently out in the downpour...really lovely 18 out clear dry air.

Leamington sure got nailed by that front that went through...










more here

Ontario town declares state of emergency after storm - CTV News


----------



## Dr.G.

!8C as the clouds roll in.

MacDoc, that must have been a very strong gust to take a tree down with that large a root ball.


----------



## MacDoc

A very powerful storm...if you watch the video you'll see some of the images of the damage in the background...

many more like these 










are here..
Photos: Tornado Damage in Leamington | windsoriteDOTca - windsor's hyper-local news, culture, music, arts and more

Odd day - rode up to my fav coffee joint in shorts a with my sleeves rolled up - came home with jacket and long pants.... 17 feels much cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we approach 10PM, but there is a coolness in the air as the wind is off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

A very nice evening at 22° under very high light cloud that allows u to see the sun, but lessens it's heating effect.


----------



## eMacMan

A nice warm sunny day, that is until about an hour ago. The rain came backtptptptp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 7C this morning. The forecast is for a rare June thunderstorm as it goes up to 16C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm 13° on the way to 19° with thundershowers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a 94% humidity level ............... and a rare June thunderstorm predicted. Since I have never experienced any sort of thunder in June during my 33 years here in St.John's, we shall see if it happens today.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 17C with a 94% humidity level ............... and a rare June thunderstorm predicted. Since I have never experienced any sort of thunder in June during my 33 years here in St.John's, we shall see if it happens today.


Seems as if we are all experiencing unusual weather Marc, and I am sure there will be more to come as we head for the planetary lineup forecast, some say it is not possible, but I am not so certain.... 

Currently at 10C and supposed to go to 18, if theheat of the sun stays steady today, it may surpass this forecast...


----------



## SINC

We're now at 14° but those T-storms are looking more likely every hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with 96% humidity ........... and no humidex reading. Strange weather. I hear distant rumbles, but it just might be my imagination.


----------



## Dr.G.

One little rumble and then the skies opened up. Pouring rain, 18C, but no thunder. I am a big fan of thunder and lightening that does not cause problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hit 20C today. The rain has slowly stopped so it is a nice day.


----------



## SINC

15° with steady showers all day long.


----------



## macdoodle

4:30 and sitting at 18C bit muggy and getting overcast... hopefully no more rain... it's wearisome...

Don't let the rain come down here Don... we have had enough already!!


----------



## SINC

Showers continue and by the look of the dark purple sky to the southwest, we're in for more at 14°.


----------



## macdoodle

BIG FAT SPLOTCHY almost hail ..rain .. XX) I have had my fill, hopefully it will move off shortly, but did hear some thunder in the distance, not sure which direction it was coming from.... 

Still on the warm side, so expect that is where it is coming from... the thunder that is...


----------



## eMacMan

Despite a sketchy start this AM it turned into a most pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunrise about an hour ago here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

At 8° we're half way to our predicted high of only 16° with showers again today.


----------



## eMacMan

Fabulous morning. 18°C at 8 AM, nothing but sunshine & blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

Slowly edging up to 11° with showers.


----------



## macdoodle

12C right now, and cloudy, yesterday there were thunderstorms and hail!! it would come down and then stop , only to pound down again 20 min later, lightening had me turning everything off.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at 16C but rain clouds are slowly drifting on in killing any chance for some real sun. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

And we're stuck at 11° and try as it might, it can't pee a drop.


----------



## macdoodle

15C right now, watery sun, holding clouds at bay... so far...


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the clouds have kept the sun at bay. Still, sunshine is forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

15 degrees at 3 am up from 13 after a cool weather test ride of 300 km down to Lake Erie
Glad Timmies was open. great music .


----------



## Dr.G.

10C under foggy skies at this early hour of the morning.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning and another wet cloudy day with a high of only 15°.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> 8° this morning and another wet cloudy day with a high of only 15°.


Ditto for SW ABtptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a hazy sunshine. No wind, so a very quiet day.


----------



## macdoodle

9C and cloudy... sheesh! this is getting depressing...


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 11C, but that is it for the day. Rain for tomorrw. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Like yesterday we are stuck at 11° and it has been raining hard all morning. It is just now letting up, but they say to expect more in late afternoon. I doubt we'll get to our high or 15°.


----------



## macdoodle

We too are stuck at 11, and still cloudy, might get your rain, Sinc, we did have some showers again late this morning... 

Looking at a soggy summer perhaps... some of it anyway, not summer until the 21st, so there is still hope... but then the days start getting shorter..


----------



## MacDoc

14 and wet but the roses are loving it..










masses of them along the fence :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

7;30 pm and the sun is out, maybe the grass will dry.... (heard there was more rain forecast this night... GRRR !

it is sitting at 16C sort of muggy!


----------



## SINC

We only made 12° today, dull and overcast and lots more rain. Same damn thing again tomorrow. Enough already!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We only made 12° today, dull and overcast and lots more rain. Same damn thing again tomorrow. Enough already!


+1tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

Pouring out - and 14 - much needed rain but radar says not for long.
Great weekend coming up.


----------



## SINC

8° and you guessed it, more rain and a high of only 16° again today. Rain for a solid week now can quit any time.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the sun is trying to burn off the morning fog. We shall see who wins.


----------



## macdoodle

7C and a high of 12 for the day, cool and nice, JMHO


----------



## Dr.G.

12C here as well, and nice as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the sun finally broke through the clouds.


----------



## eMacMan

The rain at least for Southern Alberta is now fully explained; Spruce Meadows has a major event underway.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

No one can explain the sunshine here in St.John's. Global Warming????


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> No one can explain the sunshine here in St.John's. Global Warming????


More likely hot air from all those billion dollar summits out west of you.


----------



## macdoodle

9 now and now they are calling for rain and thunder as well! and I have to go out this afternoon... GRRR, soggy soggy!!

I am going to get hoof rot soon... ! LOL!


----------



## SINC

Repeat of yesterday, stuck at 11° overcast and showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> More likely hot air from all those billion dollar summits out west of you.


Well, the wind is from the west ............ so, who knows. Just finished mowing my lawn. Still 15C with sun and clouds.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and clearing - warm weekend coming up for fishing trip on mcycle - looking forward to roaming around cottage country - high 20s both days and not a lot of sun:clap:


----------



## macdoodle

8C here and it is almost midnight, cool all day and the wind had me in a winter jacket! I didnt know to go GRRR or Burrr!

might warm up on the weekend, 15C high tomorrow afternoon... (I wish) !


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. Currently, it's 12C with blue skies and a light ocean breeze. An ideal day .......... and it might even hit 20C today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

With dawn just breaking it's 7° on the way to a sunny 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 16C ................ going to need sunglasses today the sun is so bright. No clouds or ocean haze to dull the sun today.


----------



## macdoodle

WOW Marc, that sounds too perfect to be true!!

We are at 6C but the sun is out and it will get warmer, maybe even 15C sure beats yesterday, hat and coat were necessary ...


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of sunshine here as well. However the Spruce Meadows curse continues to hang over us. Already tomorrows forecast has changed from sunshine to rain and even as I type the clouds have begun to veil the sun.

Ah well I am sure MD can tell me how this is indeed the warmest spring on record, though my gas consumption belies that claim.


----------



## SINC

We've popped up to 10° in bright sunshine and calm winds, half way to our revised high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at poolside here in St.John's at 1PM. Amazing weather, with sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degree - lovely day:clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 21C at poolside here in St.John's at 1PM. Amazing weather, with sunshine and blue skies.





MacDoc said:


> 20 degree - lovely day:clap:


NOT FAIR!! Still cool and bit windy, good day for Sinc to take his trip!! No heat!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> WOW Marc, that sounds too perfect to be true!!
> 
> We are at 6C but the sun is out and it will get warmer, maybe even 15C sure beats yesterday, hat and coat were necessary ...


Up to 22C. Keep in mind all the hot weather you folks had last month. We don't even get that in the Summer. So, we have earned a bit of a break. Still, this is amazing.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Up to 22C. Keep in mind all the hot weather you folks had last month. We don't even get that in the Summer. So, we have earned a bit of a break. Still, this is amazing.


That was the typical early May aberration, we are back to the normal winter hangover that usually dogs late May and most of June in this part of the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That was the typical early May aberration, we are back to the normal winter hangover that usually dogs late May and most of June in this part of the world.


We were going through a typical non-Spring early June of rain/drizzle and fog until today's aberration. It hit a near record 23C before backing up to the current 22C. We rarely see these sorts of temps in June.


----------



## SINC

21° and a revised high of 25° now for this afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

Humph!! we are at 13C and it is almost 2pm .... so perhaps the heat will come to warm our bones, and the earth, tomorrow... it is sunny tho...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and still sunny as the burgers are on the BBQ. A rare mid-June situation, at least for here in St.John's, were we appreciate good weather whenever it comes.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning and headed to a great 25° under sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a nice sunrise ............. and then went back to be. A quiet 11C this Saturday morning.


----------



## macdoodle

9 thirty and 12C with sun and blue skies... Love it!!


----------



## SINC

We're at 18° already with bright sun and pretty good winds. High for today revised to 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the sun trying to shine. I have been shopping, with my wife, for items for the bathroom, tile, windows, flooring, etc. I hate this sort of shopping. Still, gets me out of the house and spending some time with my wife, especially on a cloudy day. Tomorrow, it is work in the garden day.


----------



## SINC

22° with a light breeze and headed to 27°. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has started to shine, so my wife wants to BBQ some ribs. Fine with me.


----------



## macdoodle

Sun is hot today, and the grass is finally cut.... 
Smells great.... I love it... ! 
We are at 19C and for me this is more than perfect!! too bad I don't eat BBQ or Iwould be out there roasting something!! LOL !


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C with clear skies. Able to do a bit of stargazing before the haze from off of the Atlantic came drifting on in.


----------



## SINC

Nearly 8:00 p.m. and still 24° and a repeat of 27° again tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

Day has to be described as perfect. Nothing but blue skies and sunshine. Almost no wind. We topped out at 22°C though it felt warmer. Still 20°C as we approach 8 PM


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 8 pm and sitting at 20C right now, no wind makes it feel a lot warmer,,,,


----------



## tilt

10 p.m., a perfect 16 degrees outside, hot as ****ing hell inside!!! Need to be outside now!


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to a hot 28°, a perfect day to be on the road to Saskatchewan in the motor home.


----------



## macdoodle

14 now and up to 28.... won't see me out much bit on the warm side for me, a wee breeze might make it better... 

Glad you are off on your trip, stay cool Sinc!


----------



## eMacMan

2 fabulous days in a row. I believe we are allowed a total of 10 days of summer and we have already seen two of them.


----------



## macdoodle

26 C right now, very hot, I was out for just about a half hour and my face id red.... too much for me!


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morning here in Battleford SK. at 14° on the way to a warm 25° today.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at 12C and on the way to 23... I hope I don't have to be out in it today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 14C. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool, cloudy and windy. Two nice days in a row is clearly pushing the envelope for June in SW AB. 

Still we have eight more days of summer coming before we exceed the annual quota.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Cool, cloudy and windy. Two nice days in a row is clearly pushing the envelope for June in SW AB.
> 
> Still we have eight more days of summer coming before we exceed the annual quota.


Wow, you get 8 days of summer!?! Lucky you. We get 4-6 days in July when the temps, with the humidex, will get from 25-30C.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, you get 8 days of summer!?! Lucky you. We get 4-6 days in July when the temps, with the humidex, will get from 25-30C.


Nope we got 10, the fact that two of them showed up on our doorstep while it is still officially spring does not detract from their summer status. It is quite possible 9 and 10 will drop in on us during October.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Nope we got 10, the fact that two of them showed up on our doorstep while it is still officially spring does not detract from their summer status. It is quite possible 9 and 10 will drop in on us during October.


:lmao::lmao: how true, but don't forget the 2 days in January when we could go golfing.... 
I think that was probably left over from last year though, so it may not count in this year's quota... :lmao:

We might get a bonus day in August for all the rain and hail last week....


----------



## MacDoc

Summery day mid 20s but some humidity - nice out now 20 degrees. Smells wonderful - rain was great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we approach 7PM. The end of a wild weather day, with wind/rain/fog/drizzle and now sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## macdoodle

16c here, with rain and lightening forecast... sort of humid .... (for Alberta)


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> 16c here, with rain and lightening forecast... sort of humid .... (for Alberta)


For those of you sweltering in the eastern swamps, any RH above 15% is considered humid in southern Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with 61% humidity here in Canada's far east, eMacMan.


----------



## macdoodle

hopefully there is a wee atlantic breeze to blow it all awAY?? OR AT LEAST MAKE YOU MORE COMFORTABLE... oops sorry caps on inadvertently, 'pologize .... my bad


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is starting to fade away. Still, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## SINC

11° with a high of 21 here and 19 back home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning. A fine day in the making.


----------



## eMacMan

After a couple of indecisive days the rain has settled back in. May be the shortest El Nino on record. 

Maybe instead of just promising Global Warming, the Gore Gang could actually send some of it here.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

This should prove to be interesting since all the trees now have leaves on them. We shall see. 

Warnings from Environment Canada

St. John's and vicinity
2:58 PM NDT Wednesday 16 June 2010
Wind warning for St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong northwesterly winds gusting to over 100 km/h are expected this afternoon and evening.


----------



## macdoodle

8C and cloudy, sure to rain, more... we have had showers on and off all day so far, last trip out I got wet, so it is settling down for a long haul I think!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunset but the winds are starting to pick up. Gusts are now 54km/h and that should more than double overnight. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

well rainfall warning is redundant for sure, it has been sogging all day, but there is a chance of lightening, everything is sopping wet.... and more of the same tomorrow! 9C right now..


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 7C but with clear skies, the stars are quite visible.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> well rainfall warning is redundant for sure, it has been sogging all day, but there is a chance of lightening, everything is sopping wet.... and more of the same tomorrow! 9C right now..


Ditto here. 

Dinner beside a nice big fire helped overcome the chill. Other than that we reached a pathetic high of 8°C.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning on the way to 20° under cloudy skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 10C, going up to 16C this afternoon. Rushing to get as much laundry out on the line today. Later ............


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Ditto here.
> 
> Dinner beside a nice big fire helped overcome the chill. Other than that we reached a pathetic high of 8°C.


Still at 8c and still raining.... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Still at 8c and still raining.... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very bright sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

Noah rain.tptptptp

The local Indians are trying to track down a Global Warming Alarmist. They seem to think that a sacrificial drowning of a member of the Gore Gang might just break the pattern. I do wish them luck in this endeavour as it would seem to be our only hope for relief.beejacon


----------



## SINC

Dark clouds and very humid at 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear that SK is getting bad rainfalls that will make planting difficult if not impossible this year. How sad. Some years they get no rain and other years too much rain.


----------



## SINC

I saw many water soaked unplanted fields on the way to Battleford. It's too late to plant them now. Seed has to be in the ground by the May long weekend to produce a crop. Dull, overcast and 14°, but no rain.


----------



## Yamcha

Here in Calgary its 9C, I moved here at the end of 2008, this place honestly sucks , the weather changes so quickly.. and it gets really cold in winter, I mean even more then Ontario or Quebec... sometimes it reaches -30C..


----------



## Dr.G.

Yamcha said:


> Here in Calgary its 9C, I moved here at the end of 2008, this place honestly sucks , the weather changes so quickly.. and it gets really cold in winter, I mean even more then Ontario or Quebec... sometimes it reaches -30C..


Come to St. John's, NL .............. where it rarely goes above or below 20C + or -, and you have the city with the most fog, the least amount of sunshine and the most snow of any major Canadian city.  

My wife is from Calgary and she misses your weather.


----------



## SINC

15° but dark clouds loom although nary a drop of rain and none forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Friends in Saskatoon report that they are expecting at least 2-3 inches of rain today and tonight.


----------



## SINC

They say southern Alberta is getting another 80 to 100 mm of rain again today.


----------



## macdoodle

9C and 87% humidity, he rain is tiny and so it will probably carry on for another day, it is seeping into everything, and I am chilled to the bone, haven't had that happen in a long time, (not since I left the east... BC rain isn't so chilly but it is just as wet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 9C and 87% humidity, he rain is tiny and so it will probably carry on for another day, it is seeping into everything, and I am chilled to the bone, haven't had that happen in a long time, (not since I left the east... BC rain isn't so chilly but it is just as wet!!


Yes, we know all about that bone chilling dampness here in St.John's that makes a 2C temp feel worse than an -30C prairie cold spell. My wife hates it when it is less than 10C and damp here in St.John's. Good luck staying warm and dry. It can't last for much longer.


----------



## macdoodle

That's what i keep telling myself, but for once the weatherman is on target... never happens when it is sunny!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> That's what i keep telling myself, but for once the weatherman is on target... never happens when it is sunny!!


Hang in there ............. the Canadian Farmers' Almanac has you folks in for a long hot/dry summer. It's still Spring for you folks.


----------



## macdoodle

Little too 'springy' for me!! LOL! 
And long and hot isn't anymore appealing.... so i won't toss the fans out yet....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Little too 'springy' for me!! LOL!
> And long and hot isn't anymore appealing.... so i won't toss the fans out yet....


3 1/2 days until Summer, macdoodle, so you shall have to wait a bit longer.

Here is your forecast for the first two days of summer --

Tuesday Sunny. Low 10. High 24. 
Wednesday Sunny. Low 11. High 25.

Enjoy.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 3 1/2 days until Summer, macdoodle, so you shall have to wait a bit longer.
> 
> Here is your forecast for the first two days of summer --
> 
> Tuesday Sunny. Low 10. High 24.
> Wednesday Sunny. Low 11. High 25.
> 
> Enjoy.



:lmao::lmao: we will need it just to dry out a bit... won't take long with this dry climate... 
(well it usually is)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: we will need it just to dry out a bit... won't take long with this dry climate...
> (well it usually is)


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

A very warm 17° approaching 10:00 p.m. Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

A truly beautiful sunrise a couple of hours ago and now it is 10C and sunny. A grand start to the day.


----------



## MacDoc

15 and wonderfully clear air - heading to 26.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 15 and wonderfully clear air - heading to 26.


Clear air is the key, MacDoc. When people from the GTA come here to St.John's for vacations and conferences, especially in the summer, you see them with a smile on their faces ............. they don't miss the heat/humidity/smog.


----------



## macdoodle

All soggy, but no rain so far, but it will come back, rained most of the night, forecast was for 100m by today, I think that was included the last couple of days ... Edmonton way have had very little rain I understand, we have been drenched! 
Out crops down here will be floating down the highway, there are slews all over the place.... (massive water puddles....the ducks swim in them ... cattle drink from them.... ) My sub pump has been kicking in and I couldn't figure the noise, it has been so long since I heard it run!! 
We are sitting at 10C and the humidity is down from yesterday, hopefully a sign of a dry spell, for a spell !


----------



## SINC

13° this morning and a high of 23 with a mix of sun and cloud today. I saw plenty of sloughs on the way to Saskatchewan as well macdoodle. (We don't even have a sump pump in our home. We're high and dry.  )


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> 13° this morning and a high of 23 with a mix of sun and cloud today. I saw plenty of sloughs on the way to Saskatchewan as well macdoodle. (We don't even have a sump pump in our home. We're high and dry.  )


I am pretty dry here too, only in extreme cases, plus my neighbour has her drains from the roof pointed right at me... so i do get a bit that way, (she is in Greece and Italy at the moment, I am to water her plants.... :lmao: they are pretty traumatized let me tell you! 

Forgive my mis-spell of sloughs, I have never seen it written, only spoken, the person I asked how to spell it, didn't know... so i went with the 'sound' thanks for teaching me something new today. at least it won't be a sad day now!! (Grandmas saying, 'tis a sad day you don't learn something new.... in her scottish burr, I can her her yet, and see the finger waving for emphasis!) :lmao:


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> Forgive my mis-spell of sloughs, I have never seen it written, only spoken, the person I asked how to spell it, didn't know... so i went with the 'sound' thanks for teaching me something new today. at least it won't be a sad day now!! (Grandmas saying, 'tis a sad day you don't learn something new.... in her scottish burr, I can her her yet, and see the finger waving for emphasis!) :lmao:


Not to worry, we all make those kinds of mistakes at some time or another.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not to worry, we all make those kinds of mistakes at some time or another.


I don't ...................... I make those sorts of mistakes ALL the time.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 24° with afternoon thunderstorms. A nice week ahead, sunny and warm in the mid to high 20's.


----------



## eMacMan

Supposed to dry out a bit today. Depends on whether the blue skies to the east or the rain clouds to the west win the battle.


----------



## MacDoc

24 feels like 28 - very muggy and somewhat grey. Heading to 27


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 15C here in St.John's. A great way to start the weekend.


----------



## macdoodle

15 on the way to 20.. sun's out, grass is green and I am having my favourite Buffalo Burger for lunch, on the steps outside!!


----------



## SINC

Already 20° in bright sun with a light breeze on the way to 24°. A perfect day for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunshine that "would split the rocks", as they say here in St.John's. A fantastic day, with a light ocean breeze to keep the air fresh.


----------



## MacDoc

Perishing. Hot and muggy even in belfountain 30+. Feels much warmer and I
in the shade
home to ac and soccer or golf.


----------



## SINC

23° in birght sunlight is just perfect with a light breeze and low humidity. Now to settle in to watch the US Open.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Perishing. Hot and muggy even in belfountain 30+. Feels much warmer and I
> in the shade
> home to ac and soccer or golf.


Yuk. 17C still as we prepare to have a BBQ outside on our back deck.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 16C and sunshine that "would split the rocks", as they say here in St.John's. A fantastic day, with a light ocean breeze to keep the air fresh.


AHHH! can see and smell the day... how lucky are you.... I am wanting home with phrases like that!! :lmao:

It is 20C here, and just in from a good long play of ball and healthy walk, (I park the car near the bottom of the road splitting the fields, and throw the ball for the 'catcher' all the while walking up to a 'spot' ...
Good fun. but quite warm ... a welcome change...


----------



## MacDoc

Still 29 - wow just too warm this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

A very pleasant 20°C this evening, light breeze, thin clouds but for the most part Ol Sol finally won the battle today. First time in over a week that he has made an appearance here in SW-AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful first quarter moon is overhead and it is still 12C this evening. A fine night.


----------



## imactheknife

A nice day to drive to Creemore and check out the little town of good beer! Hot too..wow


----------



## SINC

Still 21° and thundershowers with big boomers have dumped some rain on us. Same deal tomorrow with a high of 26° and more T-storms for Father's Day.


----------



## MacDoc

20 now at midnight - tempted to go riding. hmmmmmm not a tstorm in sight.


----------



## MacDoc

19 at 7 am heading to 27 but the humidity is gone :clap: ..a VERY summery week for the GTA coming up.


----------



## SINC

13° and half way to our high of 26° today. Nice day for Dad to BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 10AM. We are going to have a UV index 8, which is very high for us at any time of the year.


----------



## SINC

16° at just after 8:00 a.m. It's gonna be a scorcher with T-storms late in the day. We had a couple of doozies yesterday and today should be even better. I love T-storms!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I too love T-storms, but they are so rare here in St.John's. Hit 25C this afternoon, and some clouds rolled in, but no thunder/lightening/rain so far.


----------



## macdoodle

20 C right now, and the sun has been a glorious change... it is hot outdoors though!! 

Cool inside...


----------



## SINC

26° here now and likely to get higher. We're in for a nice week:


----------



## MacDoc

25 at 6.30 pm - lovely air compared to the muggy stuff earlier. Bit too windy tho.


----------



## SINC

We've passed our high and now sit at 28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C as the sun slowly starts to set here in St.John's. The end of a glorious day.


----------



## macdoodle

21C at 6 ish ( pm) however the dry is about to end yet again... weather warning for wind and thunderstorms, tomorrow.... GRRRR Glad you had a good day all....


----------



## SINC

Still 25° just after 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C just past 8AM, which is warm for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Znook

Just gone the noon hour and it's 19C with 80% blue sky/20% light clouds. It's on days like this that it feels great to be alive. Long may it continue.


----------



## SINC

15° with a 30% chance of showers and a high of 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Just gone the noon hour and it's 19C with 80% blue sky/20% light clouds. It's on days like this that it feels great to be alive. Long may it continue.


A fine sentiment, Znook. Always glad to hear that our neighbors "across the pond" are getting some nice weather. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 11AM and there is a chance of a bit of thunder and lightning this afternoon, which is very rare here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

16 now, high of 17 .T& L on the way...  rain arrived...or is it?/

Soft hail or hard rain... sounds awful ...


----------



## Znook

A nice 22C at 6:25PM here. It looks like this good weather of blue skies will last until Wednesday though, as always, we shall see.


----------



## SINC

22° here as well as we approach the noon hour. Clouds gathering though and it just might rain.


----------



## macdoodle

13C now, raining like heck up to an hour ago, more rain toady and tomorrow.... <sigh> it's getting to me....


----------



## Dr.G.

Never did get our thunder and lightening. It rained and the temps fell from 20C to 17C in an hour.


----------



## SINC

We've surpassed out high of 24° and now sit at 27° which means we will likely push 30° by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got a slight rumble .............. and then the skies opened up. We could use the water so it is not much of a problem.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> We've surpassed out high of 24° and now sit at 27° which means we will likely push 30° by late afternoon.


 Don, just add a bit of rain to that and you will have a steam bath! 

Drop in temp isn't always bad Marc!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Don, just add a bit of rain to that and you will have a steam bath!
> 
> Drop in temp isn't always bad Marc!


True. 17C is nice and we can open up the windows even with the rain falling, since there is no wind.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> True. 17C is nice and we can open up the windows even with the rain falling, since there is no wind.


I love warm rainy days when the windows are open, sort of comforting...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I love warm rainy days when the windows are open, sort of comforting...


Very comforting, since there is a large maple tree just outside of my home office window, and I love to hear the sound of the rain on the leaves.


----------



## MacDoc

Muggy air moving in but great night for a ride on my replacement wheels.
Pretty good moon too. 23 and a "warm summer night":clap:


----------



## macdoodle

it is 18C here, as of late this is a warm summer night, the constant rain has taken the joy and soaked it well! 

Thunder and rain later...


----------



## SINC

Still 23° here with no sign of rain.


----------



## Znook

Another blue sky day here with a current temp. of 16C at 8:45AM. It's looking like another great day is on the cards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Another blue sky day here with a current temp. of 16C at 8:45AM. It's looking like another great day is on the cards.


Kudos to you, Znook. Send that sort of weather to this side of the pond. Peace, my friend.


----------



## Znook

Marc, I'm sure you know I would if I could 

It's now 19 at 11:25AM. There'll be no sunbathing I'm afraid, too much to do inside unfortunately


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we have great weather forecast for St.John's ............. for tomorrow. So, today we shall take any and all warmth we might receive.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 24° with thunderstorms today. Looks like a very wet week ahead for us too.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 9C here this afternoon in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 15° this morning, but no rain yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

HOt and muggy (for us) and more rain in the forecast... 20C and has been all morning, no wind lots of mosquitos, and plenty of standing water, half the fields are under, the ducks are just loving it!!


----------



## SINC

19° and the sun has just broken through for the first time today. We may get to 24° yet.


----------



## Znook

Down to 18C here at 9:15PM. With cloud cover increasing during the late afternoon/early evening I guess tomorrow's weather won't be as good as today though the forecast says otherwise. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

24 but feels less humid - lot of rain - farmers love it I'm sure


----------



## macdoodle

says 20 on the widgi but, 24 on the thermometer, humid, and had a big thunderstorm and tornado warnings all afternoon.... 

But now just hot , humid, still, and quiet... as if the universe was waiting for the other shoe to drop!


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and very still at just past 10PM. I was out with my binoculars looking at the moon. Very clear night and a great viewing experience.


----------



## SINC

21° and they are still calling for thunderstorms, the third night in a row that Environment Canada has done so and it looks very much like they will be wrong again. Oh well, that is normal around here for EC.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with beautiful blue skies and lots of sunshine .............. and it is only 830AM!!!


----------



## Znook

21C at 12:35PM. The increasing cloud cover of late yesterday has given way overnight to reveal a 70/30 mix of blue sky/light cloud. 22 is the expected high, with a low of 14 due overnight tonight.


----------



## SINC

A sunny morning at 12° on the way to 24 with showers again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny at just before 1PM with a nice breeze to keep the air moving and fresh. A great day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C .......... the warmest day of the year so far.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Weather for Barrie*

Cloudy, 27 and umm small earthquake in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> Cloudy, 27 and umm small earthquake in the last 15 minutes.


Yes, I have been reading of the 5.5 quake in ON. Experienced on in Long Beach,CA, but it was over in about 7 seconds and we did not know what it was until it was over.


----------



## SINC

We've just had a weather warning issued and although they don't mention St. Albert, they do mention Spruce Grove, 20 km SW of us and Morinville, a scant 12 km to the north of us.


----------



## macdoodle

Maybe you are going to get the dreadful weather we have had lately, we have 23 right now and sunny and blue for a couple more days! The crashing and banging yesterday from the thunder was really bad, one young fellow I met at the bank was telling me he was on his horse to collect a bull, and lightening out of nowhere hit just behind him, he and the horse were trembling from the 'current' and the bull fell down... he said it was the wosst scare of his (young) life... 

I hope you don't get that storm it was too close to the earth for comfort...


----------



## SINC

Well, all weather reports now have the warning including us:


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Sinc, since that sort of system can always turn into a tornado. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and sunny at 720PM, which is rare for St.John's this late in the day.


----------



## SINC

Our weather warning has been lifted and that is fine by me. Now 25° in bright sun and light winds.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 22C now and no warning of thunder, but yesterday we even had a tornado warning! They removed it around 4pm.... it was ugly yesterday... hope you don't get it Sinc!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as we approach 10PM. A nearly full moon shines brightly in the clear night sky.


----------



## macdoodle

is it far to the ocean? would be stunning on such a night...


----------



## MacDoc

27 mugggggggy.
something wicked coming ??? :yikes:


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, it's back!


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Uh oh, it's back!


Oh oH, that isn't good, watch out for tornadoes, they are around.... 

Tie your motor home down and take in the beautiful lawn furniture... never know these days...


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, it's backer:


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Uh, oh, it's backer:


:lmao: that is pretty backer!! you are now in the warning... if it is like the smasher we had yesterday, believe me it isn't something you want to be out in... and LOUD! seems it was close to the earth, there was lightening and within 3 seconds thunder, and boy did it crack!


----------



## MacDoc

Damn it's thick out there and some lightning towards Toronto but moon is out here....go figure.  25 and only slightly less muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise a couple of hours ago got me up ............. and then I went back to sleep. Now, at lucky 7:11AM it is sunny and 11C. A grand morning.


----------



## SINC

Yet another dull and dreary day at 14° with thundershowers on the way to a high of 25°.


----------



## macdoodle

we are at 8C right now on the way to 16?? who knows... we will take what we get and so may as well enjoy it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C. This might be the high for the day, but it is a beautiful day nonetheless.


----------



## MacDoc

Weather shift 19 and dry :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

it is after 10 pm and it is 21C... the wind is up a bit and it has that 'rain' feel in the air.... but a lovely night for sure...


----------



## MacDoc

15 - a lovely summer morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy here in St.John's. A very quiet and still morning ............ just right to end the week.


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny morn at 13° with no wind and the birds singing loudly. A high of 23° will be comfortable with afternoon T-storms in the works.


----------



## macdoodle

11C on the way to 25, I will enjoy the now, as the later will be too hot,,,
Don't forget the sunscreen you sun worshipers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the sun trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## SINC

Sunny with a light breeze and 18° at mid morning. It's gonna be a hot one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 20C with the sun starting to emerge. There is a light ocean breeze so it is a fine afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 20C with lots of sunshine now and blue skies. A glorious way to end the work week.


----------



## macdoodle

Currently unavailable, probably broke the thermometer.... it is very hot!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Currently unavailable, probably broke the thermometer.... it is very hot!


At least you broke out of the cycle of cold and rain, macdoodle.


----------



## SINC

23°, comfortable and sunny with a light breeze. Very nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming and it is still 16C. No hint of any ocean haze which is typical for this time of day after a day of sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> At least you broke out of the cycle of cold and rain, macdoodle.


This is true DrG sees like just last week I had on a winter parka and rainboots..... wait a minute, it was last week!!! :lmao::lmao:

Currently at 22 and expected temp on Monday is 27 or more.... they say it will just gradually go up over the weekend.... ya, sure... it will just get hot and stay there, no time to acclimate.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> This is true DrG sees like just last week I had on a winter parka and rainboots..... wait a minute, it was last week!!! :lmao::lmao:
> 
> Currently at 22 and expected temp on Monday is 27 or more.... they say it will just gradually go up over the weekend.... ya, sure... it will just get hot and stay there, no time to acclimate.... :lmao:


Well, you can put your parka away until Dec/Jan. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just before 11PM and I just came in from gazing at the nearly full moon.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and lovely but rain on the way. Weekend of tennis and soccer and work


----------



## macdoodle

MacDoc said:


> 22 and lovely but rain on the way. Weekend of tennis and soccer and work


Well sounds like a fun weekend!! (if you enjoy your job that is ...


----------



## SINC

13° this morning with a high of 21° today. It has been raining steadily all night and the forecast is for more of the same all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise at about 5AM has now brought us to full sunshine and 14C at nearly 8AM. This is the day I have been waiting for to spend outside in the garden.


----------



## macdoodle

12C here on the way to 23 and thunder and rain are forecast this afternoon.... just when things were beginning to dry out...


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 22C and a light ocean breeze ............. making this a great day to be outside.


----------



## SINC

18° over the noon hour on the way to 21 under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and still blue skies above and clean air all about us. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## MacDoc

19 grey but sun is trying. Kinda nice. All smells wonderful after the rain
quiet at the Shed in Belfountain as it was pouring earlier
A gentle summer day


----------



## macdoodle

Heading for 3pm and it is 22, sunny and no sign of thunder... so far...


----------



## SINC

A warm, quiet, still evening and still 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C just past 8AM. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Beautiful day at 8C on the way to 27 this afternoon, no wind makes this a very quiet morning too...


----------



## SINC

It's already 16° on the way to a sunny 26° today, as hot as I would like, but no more.


----------



## macdoodle

We have moved to 13 already... so i expect it will be very hot this afternoon...


----------



## SINC

20° at 9:12 a.m. would indicate it is gonna be a scorcher.


----------



## macdoodle

well the widgi says 23C but it is 28 on the outdoor thermometer... wayyy too hot for me!! wee breeze tho, warm, but nice... almost noon... hottest part to come...


----------



## SINC

24° over the noon hour and with no breeze at all, it will be much hoter in four or five hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy. Still a quiet Sunday to work out in the garden.


----------



## macdoodle

4 :12 here and 28C slight breeze takes the edge off the heat...


----------



## SINC

26° here and very warm without any breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise a few hours ago. Now, it is still sunny with blue skies and 12C temps.


----------



## MacDoc

23 already and muggy - heading to 27 - our last day of the heat for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 16C this morning. A slight ocean breeze is keeping the air clear and fresh. Smog and muggy weather is something we don't get here in St.John's, one of the few weather-related benefits of living here.


----------



## SINC

Big boomers with T-storms last night and it rained most of the night, great for lawns and gardens. It's 13° this morning and it looks like we are in for another same old, same old today as we hit 25° with T-storms again tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C and sunny this afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

20° and sunny with a very light breeze at noon, very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C but the clouds are rolling in so there goes star gazing for the night. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and wet with overnight rain, so everything is green and still this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Finally a lightning show last night complete with big boomers too. Sun every day and rain every night makes for a very green Alberta. Now sunny and 14 on the way to 24° with more of the same tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

Nearly 8 am and 17 already, muggy and overcast, so I am guessing rain may make an appearance... later....
So I am guessing everyone will have a little rain to ease the heat...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 13C this afternoon. A quiet end of the workday.


----------



## SINC

We're sitting at 26° under a severe thunderstorm watch at the moment, issued about 40 minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and I sense the start of a beautiful sunset. The clouds are whispy and the birds are chirping, and all is right for it to bring on a gift of nature. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, could be an interesting night. This just issued:


----------



## macdoodle

YIKES!! HAIL... RAIN, and the most gosh awful noise you ever heard!! XX)

The hail is huge! I wonder if Don got any of this mess!! Lasted all of 15 minutes.... now the sun is out ...go figure!


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> YIKES!! HAIL... RAIN, and the most gosh awful noise you ever heard!! XX)
> 
> The hail is huge! I wonder if Don got any of this mess!! Lasted all of 15 minutes.... now the sun is out ...go figure!


Glad I decided to come home a bit further west of that.


----------



## SINC

No hail here, but big boomers and very heavy rain. All is calm now and it is still 22° and the warnings are still in place:


----------



## macdoodle

Well it's 23 here and they NOW have the warning out... I think it's over for now... had a second storm but didn't last long, bigger hailstones, though...


----------



## Dr.G.

A quite 10C and cloudy this morning here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way to 20° with T-storms today. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out and it is turning into a fine day. Birds are singing and a gentle breeze keeps the air clean and fresh.


----------



## macdoodle

11C already, sun is out so I expect it to be very hot later, I hope you don't get the storm that blew through here yesterday Don... but with the heat and a cold front who can tell.... 

Marc, sounds like a wonderful day in your neighbourhood... I know you are reveling in this wonderful weather you are having, it came early, hope it stays late, it will make the winter shorter for certain...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 11C already, sun is out so I expect it to be very hot later, I hope you don't get the storm that blew through here yesterday Don... but with the heat and a cold front who can tell....
> 
> Marc, sounds like a wonderful day in your neighbourhood... I know you are reveling in this wonderful weather you are having, it came early, hope it stays late, it will make the winter shorter for certain...


Sunny and 12C, maddoodle. I guess it could be warmer, but at least it is not raining ............... or snowing. We have never had snow in late June/July/August.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 12C, maddoodle. I guess it could be warmer, but at least it is not raining ............... or snowing. We have never had snow in late June/July/August.


:lmao::lmao: Well you haven't lived if you haven't dug out the winter gear in June!!! :lmao::lmao:

Must be time to move 'back home' ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: Well you haven't lived if you haven't dug out the winter gear in June!!! :lmao::lmao:
> 
> Must be time to move 'back home' ....


This is what my wife has told me, since she grew up in Calgary and Edmonton. In bad winters here in St.John's, we get snow from Remembrance Day to the May 24th weekend. This year, we only had 10 feet of snow. Only once in my 33 winters here in St.John's have we got less snow, when we received 9 feet of snow.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through and it is now 15°. We may break our high of 20° after all.


----------



## macdoodle

Believe it or not, we are at 18C... and it is still morning!! (almost 10am) might be muggy... it is certainly mosquito land down here... so much standing water...


----------



## SINC

Relatives in Sask. tell us it is just terrible for mosquitos there too. Haven't noticed any here yet, although the city of Edmonton sprays for them every year and that help us as our city won't use the pesticides.


----------



## SINC

10° out there on the way to only 18° in the sunshine for Canada Day.


----------



## MacDoc

A nippy 11 degrees - lovely air on the way to 22 degrees. A perfect holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Should top out at around 20°C today. Perfect weather for a national holiday.


----------



## macdoodle

it says 4 on the widgi, but the thermometer say 9, supposed to be 21 or so today, there is a beautiful aroma floating through the town this morning, I could really notice it in the quiet of the morning, most pleasant...


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the sun is burning off the morning fog. Turning out to be a fine Canada Day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

11° and sunny with a revised high of 21 now today. Lovely weather for Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unreal forecast if it holds true. I have never experienced a week of sunshine in my 33 years here in St. John's. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## CubaMark

Hurricane, or rather, Tropical Storm Alex decided to go a bit further south than planned... as a result, Zacatecas (8700 feet, mountain desert) is looking more like the jungles of Chiapas... soaked!


----------



## MacDoc

Still 20 at 8pm and no wind - lovely out. Late night ride coming up I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Hurricane, or rather, Tropical Storm Alex decided to go a bit further south than planned... as a result, Zacatecas (8700 feet, mountain desert) is looking more like the jungles of Chiapas... soaked!


Sorry to hear this, CM. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

A lovely evening at 14° and the Canada Day fireworks just beginning. The wimps and do gooders here hold them early for the kids to see which is a crock. It's still way too light to make a good show and what kid doesn't want to stay up late til midnight to see real fireworks in the dark. Remember it takes til then to get dark here in the north at this time of year. You can still read your newspaper on the front steps at 11:30 p.m.


----------



## macdoodle

CubaMark said:


> Hurricane, or rather, Tropical Storm Alex decided to go a bit further south than planned... as a result, Zacatecas (8700 feet, mountain desert) is looking more like the jungles of Chiapas... soaked!


this doesn't sound good... is it very close to you?? 



SINC said:


> A lovely evening at 14° and the Canada Day fireworks just beginning. The wimps and do gooders here hold them early for the kids to see which is a crock. It's still way too light to make a good show and what kid doesn't want to stay up late til midnight to see real fireworks in the dark. Remember it takes til then to get dark here in the north at this time of year. You can still read your newspaper on the front steps at 11:30 p.m.


Agree Don, you can't get a decent view until dark, it's 11:30 now and ours are just over, 
great turnout too... kids are allowed to be up for special stuff and if they can stay awake they won't miss it... 

Tonight it is 12C and little wind, and that has made a perfect ending for a great day...


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and the overnight fog and rain are now lifting. Should be a great day of sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° here as well this morning on the way to only 19° today with showers and sunny periods.


----------



## macdoodle

12 right now rain, and overcast ... XX) .... used up the sun for Canada Day....


----------



## MacDoc

Sweet week coming up 23 just now but a soccer game beckons.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Sweet week coming up 23 just now but a soccer game beckons.


Not as warm but just as sunny. 23C is hot for us here in St.John's, even in July. 20C now in full sunshine.


----------



## SINC

17° over the noon hour on the way to 20° under light cloud and sunny breaks.


----------



## SINC

A damp morning with a high RH (for us) at 78% and 11° on the way to 23° today. Wet weather will persist for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning in St.John's, with a light ocean breeze to spread around all the sweet smells of summer. I dream about these sorts of days when I am shoveling snow in Jan. and Feb. Such grunt-work becomes a distant memory.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 19°, but clouds are forming in the west and it sure do look like rain is in our future.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 10PM and not a cloud in the sky. The end of a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and clear..
*Hot time summer in the city t*his week


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 18 and clear..
> *Hot time summer in the city t*his week


Factor in the humidity and smog and that is going to be a tough week for the GTA. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

12° and a high of only 18° today with showers.


----------



## MacDoc

24 already at 9.30 am heading up quickly


----------



## macdoodle

13C right now, and sun rules the day! 20 expected but I do think it will be more than that today...


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some clouds rolling in. Might have an overnight rain shower, which is fine with me. Means I won't have to water the lawn. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and 17° so we may just surpass that forecast high of 18° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C but clouds are rolling in now and we shall most likely get rain overnight.


----------



## SINC

The wind picked up, it clouded over and dropped to 16° with showers.


----------



## macdoodle

17 right now, but overcast and thunder and lightening forecast.... If I couldn't see the grain fields I would be sure I was living in Vancouver, or Seattle!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and the sun has come out once again.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes it was hot out riding...got to 34 on the mcycle temp indicator...felt like to too.
31 just now circa 6 pm - whole week of this.
and I just got the smart meter hit...


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 8PM. A beautiful evening, with a beautiful sunset slowly forming.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 29 approaching 9 pm...shower felt good after a hot day out riding. The cottagers are in heaven this week.
Poor sods in the city not so good..


----------



## macdoodle

17C here, overcast, no rain so far, still in the forecast though!


----------



## SINC

17° here too and we've had pretty good showers for the past few hours, but now the sun is out again.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light mist falling at just before 7AM here in St.John's. A quiet way to start Monday morning.


----------



## MacDoc

23 outside before 6 am and they are showing 34 both Tues and Wedn.  tooo hot. and AQ is already in the yellow warning zone. Yuk
Kid takes lecture on turning stuff off to heart - for first time in life also turns off the a/c
Need to enlighten him on hysterisis 
27 on the ground floor - higher on the second floor - oh well got an hour before the high rates kick in.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 23 outside before 6 am and they are showing 34 both Tues and Wedn.  tooo hot. and AQ is already in the yellow warning zone. Yuk
> Kid takes lecture on turning stuff off to heart - for first time in life also turns off the a/c
> Need to enlighten him on hysterisis
> 27 on the ground floor - higher on the second floor - oh well got an hour before the high rates kick in.


That is getting into the uncomfortable zone, MacDoc. Hopefully, there will be no smog to go with your heat and humidity. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Only 7° this morning on the way to a cool 18° with showers.


----------



## MacDoc

31 at 11 - news guy says feels like 42...update 32 at 12 a/c is NOT coping.

and the AQ sucks and will get worse every day


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 31 at 11 - news guy says feels like 42...update 32 at 12 a/c is NOT coping.
> 
> and the AQ sucks and will get worse every day


Yuk. I was about to complain that it was only 14C, our high for the day, with some sunshine and a nice ocean breeze ............... but seeing that forecast, I think that I shall remain quiet. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 11 am and 15C with thunder threats again today!


----------



## SINC

12° just before noon with showers. We may not even make our high of 18° today.


----------



## MacDoc

33 and sweltering but the AQ has improved oddly.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 33 and sweltering but the AQ has improved oddly.


The ozone might be melting .................. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The ozone might be melting .................. XX)


Apparently it is in TO:

CBC News - Toronto - Widespread power outage hits Toronto

Many folks stranded in elevators too.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Apparently it is in TO:
> 
> CBC News - Toronto - Widespread power outage hits Toronto
> 
> Many folks stranded in elevators too.


Not looking good... the heat is very fierce in TO and Mtl.
I wouldn't wish it on anyone... XX)


Sitting at 12C and had rain earlier, more expected tonight...


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 9C at 6:25AM hre in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

12° in bright sunshine on the way to a pleasant 24° here today. Nice.


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 9.30 am -  at least I'm ahead of the curve today got the house cooled well down early.
Eve warmer tomorrow


----------



## macdoodle

15 right now big flashy thunder clouds and lightening bolts on the widgit... but here the sun is shining as if it didn't see the weather forecast!! :clap:

But it is a bit muggy, and the mosquitos are fierce out there, (too much standing water about.... XX) West nile is a threat, so lots of repellant and long sleeves and trousers will be the rule...


----------



## SINC

We're at 16°, but dark clouds have come in from the southeast, even though the radar shows nothing in that direction it looks and smells like rain.


----------



## macdoodle

Maybe we got your weather and you got ours... sounds like it!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C ......... cloudy ............. and all is still. I dull dreary day here in St.John's. Since I am inside working, I really don't mind much, however.


----------



## singingcrow

30˚C /39˚C with humidex and rising at 12:30.... So hot the freezer in my fridge died and leaked on the kitchen floor. No ice for me. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

singingcrow said:


> 30˚C /39˚C with humidex and rising at 12:30.... So hot the freezer in my fridge died and leaked on the kitchen floor. No ice for me. XX)


Is there any forecasted end in sight for you folks? Sorry to hear about your fridge.


----------



## singingcrow

They say rain on Friday, but still hot, so we won't get any sort of break until Saturday. It's been worse here.

Oh, and as fr the fridge, at least the fridge part is still working. The'll be coming by to fix it by Thursday morning. Until then, I just have to go out for icecream.


----------



## Dr.G.

singingcrow said:


> They say rain on Friday, but still hot, so we won't get any sort of break until Saturday. It's been worse here.
> 
> Oh, and as fr the fridge, at least the fridge part is still working. The'll be coming by to fix it by Thursday morning. Until then, I just have to go out for icecream.


Bon chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## macdoodle

Sunshine almost all day, it's 20 now, rain still forecast, it is humid for us, nothing like you are suffering with in the central part of the country... I remember it well, and that is why I won't ever return to live... visit perhaps, but in the winter, which can be as cold as it is hot... no fun either!


----------



## SINC

Still 21° and sunny here and a fine looking week ahead with temps in the high 20s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C as we approach 8AM. Sunshine and temps in the mid-20s are forecast as we approach the weekend. Good time to get back into the garden to work. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm 14° this morning on the way to 25° today with T-storms in store for us later in the day.


----------



## macdoodle

8C right now, on the way to 25... it is overcast, so maybe the thunder that was threatened will arrive today, although it does say sunny... who knows, it will be what it will be...


----------



## Ottawaman

Saturday’s high reached 29.7C (36 with the humidity)

Sunday reached 31.5 (another 36 with humidity).

Monday 34.2C (45 with the humidity at 56 per cent), shattering the 32.8 record for July 5 set in 1976.

Tuesday with the mercury unofficially hitting 34, smashing the record of 32.8 set on July 6, 1946. (43 with the humidity )


----------



## macdoodle

Ottawaman said:


> Saturday’s high reached 29.7C (36 with the humidity)
> 
> Sunday reached 31.5 (another 36 with humidity).
> 
> Monday 34.2C (45 with the humidity at 56 per cent), shattering the 32.8 record for July 5 set in 1976.
> 
> Tuesday with the mercury unofficially hitting 34, smashing the record of 32.8 set on July 6, 1946. (43 with the humidity )


XX)XX) this is too much, I almost fainted with the heat just reading this!! 

How awful... might have to move to a better climate...


----------



## SINC

We've shot up to 18° before 8:30 a.m., so it will be a hot one for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ottawaman said:


> Saturday’s high reached 29.7C (36 with the humidity)
> 
> Sunday reached 31.5 (another 36 with humidity).
> 
> Monday 34.2C (45 with the humidity at 56 per cent), shattering the 32.8 record for July 5 set in 1976.
> 
> Tuesday with the mercury unofficially hitting 34, smashing the record of 32.8 set on July 6, 1946. (43 with the humidity )


I recall when I experienced these sorts of temps for the first time in Waycross, Georgia, which is deep in southeastern Georgia. Coming from New York City, we would get our days in the 90F range. But the heat and humidity of Waycross in July and August just about killed me. It was higher than these temps, but I was in good physical condition then and could take the heat of 36-42C .... without factoring in the humidity. Still, for anyone in the Ontario and Quebec region, or even in the US northeast who has any sort of health problem, or who is above a certain age, these sorts of conditions can be deadly.

Stay cool, O-man. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of the US are getting it just as bad as some of us in Canada. The temps in Philadelphia hit 102 degrees Tuesday, and the temperature also topped the 100-degree mark in Boston, Washington DC, and New York, where it hit 103.


----------



## singingcrow

There's a slight breeze today - just might make this day bearable. Only 29˚C / 38˚C with humidex. I have a feeling this one will get hotter than predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

singingcrow said:


> There's a slight breeze today - just might make this day bearable. Only 29˚C / 38˚C with humidex. I have a feeling this one will get hotter than predicted.


I feel for you, singingcrow. Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 25, so bring 'em on . . . let the T-storms roll!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C. A very pleasant way to start off the evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Uggggggggggghly









32 and melting


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Uggggggggggghly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 and melting


Forget about the melt factor ............ look at the AQ rating??? Where do you go to breathe???


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Forget about the melt factor ............ look at the AQ rating??? Where do you go to breathe???


Yes where do you go... where are you?? I want to make sure I don't go there... XX)

How awful! hot and no air!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Ottawaman said:


>


how sad is this... I am feeling for you ... been there done that... and never again... 

The little crosses across the top?? they look like grave markers, and with those kind of temps, it wouldn't surprise me among the very young and the elderly, and those with asthma problems, this is the worst weather for them.... XX)

Fill the tub, get into tub, stay in tub.... 

We are at 23 and it is just past 3 pm...


----------



## Yamcha

Whats up with the weather!!? Canada is getting hotter.. Today its 24C, my friend is in vancouver and its 30C at the moment.. I don't remember the temps being so high last year...


----------



## macdoodle

30 is within the temperate zone for Vancouver... (coast) when I lived there it seldom got to 30 (86F) but it did on occasion, it usually stays around 26-27 (80F) but the last few years it has been strange... like all the snow they have had, we got one day of snow when I lived there and the whole place came to a halt... 

All over the world the temps are changing, shifting so gradually until lately, we are close to 2012... I am sure this is a big part of the 'shift' ...


----------



## SINC

Still 21° as we near 11:00 p.m. and a hot 29 predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to another hot one at 29° with T-storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C on the way to 19C as the fog is slowly being burned away. Hot days in store for us with temps up to 25C for the next four days. Luckily, no humidex readings will be seen. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

This is getting wearisome - 30 at 10.30 am 
at least the AQ is still in the green tho barely.


----------



## SINC

We're already at 18° on the way to 30° as a revised high.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at 15 and it is 8:30 am.... also the sun is in full glory out there, it will be well over t he predicted high for today of 28C you can just 'feel it' in the air... no wind either... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with beautiful sunshine (finally) and a nice ocean breeze to keep the air clean.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 17C with beautiful sunshine (finally) and a nice ocean breeze to keep the air clean.


Fine day for a run on the beach with the Doxies... take a picnic... sounds like fun!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Fine day for a run on the beach with the Doxies... take a picnic... sounds like fun!


Leslie, there are no real beaches here in NL. The glaciers during the last ice age pushed most of the sand and topsoil out into the Grand Banks. We have beaches with pebbles up to the size of softball size beach rocks. Doxies are not really swimmers, so they are inside in the basement where it is dry and cool.

Up to 18C with hot sunshine as we approach 1PM.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Leslie, there are no real beaches here in NL. The glaciers during the last ice age pushed most of the sand and topsoil out into the Grand Banks. We have beaches with pebbles up to the size of softball size beach rocks. Doxies are not really swimmers, so they are inside in the basement where it is dry and cool.
> 
> Up to 18C with hot sunshine as we approach 1PM.


Still the picnic aspect sounds delicious. Did that on the day trip to visit Sinc, much better than the typical restaurant fare.

Here in SW AB looks like blue skies and sunshine and only light winds.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to 22 and an hour til noon... hottest yet to come... also more thunder forecast... 

Sounds like you had a lovely day visiting Sinc... picnics can be such fun.... good for you both... !!


----------



## chuckster

Quote: "Hot enough to boil a monkey's bum your majesty. And she smiled quietly to herself." ~ M. Python
And I totally agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit our high of 19C and now it is backing off a bit as the clouds start to obscure the sun somewhat. Still, a grand day here in St. John's. They made a point of it on the CBC News last night, that there would be warm weather all the way from Victoria to Halifax ............. and St.John's would get mild temps. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Still the picnic aspect sounds delicious. Did that on the day trip to visit Sinc, much better than the typical restaurant fare.
> 
> Here in SW AB looks like blue skies and sunshine and only light winds.





Dr.G. said:


> We hit our high of 19C and now it is backing off a bit as the clouds start to obscure the sun somewhat. Still, a grand day here in St. John's. They made a point of it on the CBC News last night, that there would be warm weather all the way from Victoria to Halifax ............. and St.John's would get mild temps. Such is Life.


:lmao::lmao: the heat isn't all it's cracked up to be .... (unless it's 30 below) 
be happy for mild, I know a lot of people would change places with you in a heartbeat right now!! (wait until August, even the Atlantic warms up a bit!)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: the heat isn't all it's cracked up to be .... (unless it's 30 below)
> be happy for mild, I know a lot of people would change places with you in a heartbeat right now!! (wait until August, even the Atlantic warms up a bit!)


True. Still, here in St.John's, our Fall begins about the first week in August. Then, a day over 20C is very rare. Still, the Autumn is nice here in St.John's, with nice weather up until Remembrance Day ........... which marks the start of our Winter.


----------



## SINC

27° over the noon hours and little doubt we will be at or near 30° before the day is done.


----------



## Thundaboom

It's so humid here. 41 celcius


----------



## Dr.G.

Thundaboom said:


> It's so humid here. 41 celcius


 Stay cool, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Thundaboom

Dr.G. said:


> Stay cool, mon ami. Paix.


Oof, merci. But apparently now it's 44. I swear memphremagog is the hottest place in quebec.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was in Quebec City in October .............. I thought it was a nice city .............. but not with those temps.


----------



## Thundaboom

Dr.G. said:


> I was in Quebec City in October .............. I thought it was a nice city .............. but not with those temps.



Oh it is a great city. But when it's hot you have to like stay in the basement all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thundaboom said:


> Oh it is a great city. But when it's hot you have to like stay in the basement all day.


Well, when I was there the weather was great.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 5 pm and we are at 28C I find it hot, so 41C is not even on my radar.... and it doesn't cool off in Quebec, at night... phew... I wouldn't trade you for anything... that is gruesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Almost 5 pm and we are at 28C I find it hot, so 41C is not even on my radar.... and it doesn't cool off in Quebec, at night... phew... I wouldn't trade you for anything... that is gruesome!


Trade for some Schweppes Tonic with Quinine .................... 

18C with a nice ocean breeze to keep the sweet smells of summer flowing about us this evening.


----------



## imactheknife

THANK GOD the heat has left for a bit...been working outside in this disgusting heat all week and today I snapped...so at 2 (coffee break) I took my shoes and socks off, cell phone, keys, ipod out of pocket and jumped into Georgian Bay via the pier that was 30 feet away! and I ran and cannon balled into the marina (nice and deep and cold!)


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Trade for some Schweppes Tonic with Quinine ....................
> 
> 18C with a nice ocean breeze to keep the sweet smells of summer flowing about us this evening.


Deal! I'll take your 18C and ocean breeze... thanks!! 



imactheknife said:


> THANK GOD the heat has left for a bit...been working outside in this disgusting heat all week and today I snapped...so at 2 (coffee break) I took my shoes and socks off, cell phone, keys, ipod out of pocket and jumped into Georgian Bay via the pier that was 30 feet away! and I ran and cannon balled into the marina (nice and deep and cold!)


Ahhhh the pause that refreshes!!:clap: 
good for you, I'm surprised you waited so long, could have had a few dunks in by then!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Deal! I'll take your 18C and ocean breeze... thanks!! " Yes, these are the sorts of evenings I think about as I am shoveling out the snow from my driveway. Not too hot ............ no chill in the air ............ just right. I don't really mind the sort of heat they are getting in the GTA, but I can't take the smog anymore.


----------



## SINC

We too are at 28° and that is as hot as I ever want it to be. Thank goodness for A/C in the motor home.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Heat Wave Hopefully Over*

Currently 25 degrees in Barrie. Topped out at 32 degrees this afternoon with high humidity. I have been to Toronto twice this week and a trip to North Bay. It is supposed to break tonight and I hope that it does. We do not have air conditioning and do not want it. The house however is gradually heating up so that we are not able to cool it down overnight. Extensive car travel and a bad knee just adds to the fatigue.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> I can't take the smog anymore.


yup, don't miss Guelph or southern Ontario for that exact reason..although as the years go by the smog moves further north which is a shame


----------



## imactheknife

macdoodle said:


> Ahhhh the pause that refreshes!!:clap:
> good for you, I'm surprised you waited so long, could have had a few dunks in by then!! :lmao:


Well the thought was there! we did quit early on tuesday and wednesday we tried to work in the shade all day but when you had to work in the sun it was like you were in a Sauna...haven't felt these temps in Ontario in like 3 years! I love the heat you just need a break so I go swimming. The day we quit early I was swimming in the Bay for like 1.5 hours right after we stopped...Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> yup, don't miss Guelph or southern Ontario for that exact reason..although as the years go by the smog moves further north which is a shame


The last time I experienced smog from the GTA was during one of your really bad smog weeks when it drifted eastward ............... all the way to St.John's, NL. We could taste the air ......... but at least it caused great sunsets and sunrises for a few days. I don't miss the NYC smog for that same reason.


----------



## MacDoc

Temp down to 28 but AQ sucks. Don't even want to go outside. Not even on the mcycle. 

Gonna go sit in the cool tub with a respirator on


----------



## macdoodle

Nearly 10 and 22C... unusual for it to be this hot this late... but it is cooling to 11 so it says!


----------



## SINC

Just past 10:00 p.m. and still 24°. And a repeat tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Just past 10:00 p.m. and still 24°. And a repeat tomorrow.


Heard it was going to be a long hot weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at 715AM here in St.John's. Should be a warm and sunny day for us today and this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning on the way to 26° with T-storms again today. I actually like this kind of weather as the storms cool it off nicely in the later afternoons.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at only 930AM. Going to be a hot day. I am with Sinc about T-storms, although we might get one every 3-5 years here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 34C humidex reading as we approach 3PM. Still lots of sunshine ............ just the sort of day I dream about when I shovel snow in January.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> 27C with a 34C humidex reading as we approach 3PM. Still lots of sunshine ............ just the sort of day I dream about when I shovel snow in January.


I'm sort of dreaming about the snow today!! 
24C and not even noon, our hot weather comes in around 2-3 pm... no wind... 
So have to slam those window shut... and pull the blinds ... draw the curtains and get out the swamp cooler... it's the best!! (and least expensive AC ever!)


----------



## SINC

22 here now but the humidex make it feel like 27 and it is not even noon yet. A huge series of T-storms roared through with much thunder, bright lightning and heavy rain. It will be a hot afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> I'm sort of dreaming about the snow today!!
> 24C and not even noon, our hot weather comes in around 2-3 pm... no wind...
> So have to slam those window shut... and pull the blinds ... draw the curtains and get out the swamp cooler... it's the best!! (and least expensive AC ever!)


I may be dreaming of snow as well, macdoodle, but not wishing for it anytime soon. Mid-November shall come soon enough. Today's 27C/34C humidex reading is very rare. We might get from 3-5 days each year with any sort of reading over 30C. If this and next week's forecast is accurate, we might get our 5 days of 30C or more. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

28°C mostly blue skies. May even break 30°C today. Nice and dry so very comfortable and much cooler indoors even with no A/C.


----------



## MacDoc

Clearing skies and a pleasant 25 - nice night for a ride to the cottage on the mcycle.


----------



## macdoodle

almost 5pm and 30C sort of muggy out, feels like rain may come if it doesn't cool down... I agree with eMacMan, much more pleasant indoors...


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 10PM, with clear skies and a nice brisk breeze. A great end to a hot day here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

I can't believe it! I couldn't sleep and found it to be unusually hot so thought I'd check the temp. it is 11:49 pm and 22C outside... I have never seen this kind of weather in Alberta...
instead of cooling off it has become hotter...  supposed to be 14 right now... 
Who knows what it will be tomorrow, went up to 32 here today... XX)

this is hard on the animals at the stampede, and it is supposed to be this way all weekend.. won't surprise me to hear of some deaths , and not just animals...


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise, and it is not 18C at 630AM. Should be a very hot day here in St.John's. Did not have the same trouble macdoodle experienced, since it was down to 17C overnight with a brisk ocean breeze to cool off the whole house. Not as humid as yesterday, so today's 27C will just be hot and not uncomfortable ............ so long as this nice ocean breeze keeps up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning on the way to a cooler 24 today with T-showers once again. An impressive display yesterday with lightening and big boomers rolling through in several systems throughout the day. Unusual that the RH is 100% here this morning and it feels sticky already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 23C at just past 10AM. Not the same humidity as yesterday, so no humidex readings ........... and a strong ocean breeze to make this a great day to work outside in the garden.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 17C right now and 68% humidity... overcast and threat of thunder etc... 

No wind so the wee bugs are having a field day, I spray, and then the dog... I use a Cedar spray from the vet , it keeps the bugs off and is good defense against tics and fleas, 
Great stuff if you have a dog, I just brush it through, good for a few days at a time... 

Heading to 22 so 'they' say!


----------



## SINC

Only 16° as we near noon and our high has been downgraded to only 20° from 24°. Very high humidity makes it so sticky out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 27C with a 34C humidex reading here in St.John's today, but I spent most of the afternoon on a boat whale watching on the Atlantic Ocean off the coast of NL. Southwesterly winds kept it very pleasant all day out there. 

Currently, it is 23C just after 9PM back on land.


----------



## macdoodle

15C here and humid, slight showers this evening, but thunder threatening for tonight... another sleepless night, not from the heat, but the noise.... !!


----------



## SINC

20° here and the sun is still shining. Not a breath of wind and a very nice evening indeed. Except for the Magpies. I hate those damn birds. Loud, obnoxious killers of all baby birds and a pox on the neighbourhood.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> 20° here and the sun is still shining. Not a breath of wind and a very nice evening indeed. Except for the Magpies. I hate those damn birds. Loud, obnoxious killers of all baby birds and a pox on the neighbourhood.


ditto on them and don't forget the grackles... they are the worst, don't see many magpies around here, but those others! (lots of folks call them starlings, they are not but every bit as nasty... XX)

14C now and humid, feels like rain... or worse!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with sunshine and a brisk southwesterly breeze keeps things very nice this morning.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, our RH is right up there again this morning at 100% with a temperature of 13° and a high of 25° and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 22C at 9AM. Nice enough to have coffee out on my back deck and use my wifi connection for this posting. A grand day is shaping up here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

14 with 88% humidity... overcast, and muggy... all the ingredients for a thunder bashing...

I'll have coffee on your deck Dr G!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 14 with 88% humidity... overcast, and muggy... all the ingredients for a thunder bashing...
> 
> I'll have coffee on your deck Dr G!


24C with 88% humidity here as well, macdoodle, making it a 31C humidex reading. Still, the strong breezes out of the southwest keep thing pleasant and not too sticky.


----------



## macdoodle

18C now and 73% humidity, no breeze, still muggy ... for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 25C with a 32C humidex .............. but the southwesterly breeze is dying down a bit. Starting to feel warmer now, especially inside.


----------



## SINC

22° and sunny with a nice cool breeze that make it perfect for having all the screens open in the motor home while I watch the PGA and later the CFL Edmonton/Montreal game. Well, it won't be much of a game as Montreal will cream them, but I digress.


----------



## MacDoc

Nassssty spots










see those little bright red spots....those are _really_ severe storm cells.

Having just nailed the one that is currently in Peterborough while I was coming back from fishing on the Burgman....wild indeed. Rode it out under and underpass of the 407 along with most of the cars too.
Horizontal rain...I missed the hail but my buddy hit it later..
Wet puppy when I got home. Just in time for the World Cup ending.  all's well n'stuff.


----------



## SINC

23° with a feels like temp of 26° and rising RH. Huge thunderheads are building all around us and we should be in for a real light and might show later on.


----------



## MacDoc

Really severe??? yep

10 minutes late rin Vaughn



> ah a another rider from my area posted this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default Re: That was intense
> *I actually saw a funnel cloud tip spinning towards the ground from my house at Vaughan, *but the funnel just dissipated about 2 km's away, the rain and wind were intense at exactly 3:50pm.
> 
> 
> 
> :yikes:
> 
> 2/3s of the way through the video- it was like that....and loud even with helmet and earplugs in tho there was traffic noise as well..
> 
> YouTube - Overpass Tornado
Click to expand...

as he says, a baby twister, hate get caught out in a real one.

25 and gorgeous now....of course...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and an afternoon rain shower has taken away our humidity, so no humidex readings and again, a nice ocean breeze. A fine end to a glorious weekend.


----------



## macdoodle

6:30 and 23C muggy, and darkening, storm brewing for sure, heard they have some severe weather coming in around Airdrie...Olds... etc. blah!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and the sun is burning off the morning fog, with blue skies forming up above. Going to be a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and a couple of days away from the 30+ is a good thing


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and a humidex reading of 31C .................. at it is not even 9AM yet. Sun has burned off the fog and we have blue skies but not much of a breeze. Going to be a hot day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

16° and overcast with thunder storms forecast all day long and a high of only 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 36C humidex reading as we approach 1PM .............. and heat records continue to fall.


----------



## SINC

Still cool at 16° with 20-30 mm of rain due this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and muggish but rain looming.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 2PM we were at 28C .......... only a few degrees off of our all time record of 31.5C. Still, with a humidex reading of 37C, it is hot enough even without the record.


----------



## macdoodle

hot stuffy and 22C on the way to 24, I think it will top that... and thunder storms later....


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess we hit our high for the day, as it is now slightly below 28C with a 37C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a bit of a breeze so it is not oppressive.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, the rain is currently on and off but we are forecast now for a major rainfall and warnings have been issued to expect 80 mm overnight and tomorrow morning. I am thankful we live on high ground well away from the river.


----------



## macdoodle

25 right now, but more clear than earlier.... sky is a bright blue and few clouds ... breeze makes it really nice!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 25 right now, but more clear than earlier.... sky is a bright blue and few clouds ... breeze makes it really nice!!


About the same here, macdoodle. 27C with a 34C humidex reading, but the winds have picked up from the southwest. Going down to 17C overnight, so sleeping shall not be a problem.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and rainy stuff all moved away....evening ride beckons..
Nap beckons....hmmm


----------



## SINC

We've had a heavy rainfall warning in effect since late yesterday afternoon and it is still just pouring. Haven't seen rain like this in many years and it will keep the temps down to only 18° today, currently at 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading, but there is a nice breeze to keep the air moving so as to cool things off a bit.


----------



## macdoodle

well 6C right now on it's way to 16 with thunder, we had a 15 min deluge last evening, all the thunder and lightening you could ever want!! The power went out for a brief time, (good thing I turned everything off just moments before.... 

Looks like a nice cool day shaping up!! love it! (heat and humidity don't work for me... )


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and 31C humidex reading with a very light rain falling ............. more like sprinkles than rain.


----------



## SINC

Only 17° with the RH at 100% and rain, rain, rain.


----------



## macdoodle

cool at 13 and windy... coat time again... or perhaps still...!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 32C humidex reading ............... no coat for me .............. nor a shirt. Luckily, there is a nice southwesterly breeze to help cool things down a bit.


----------



## eMacMan

Winds up in SW AB. Feels to be 60 KPH but gusting higher.


----------



## MacDoc

I think the highest today  27 and muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 28C humidex as the breeze is cooling things down to a comfortable level.


----------



## macdoodle

9C and cold, the wind has died down, the only thing it brought in with it was rain... for a good part of the day... ugh!


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 20C at just about 8AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning on the way to a high of 22° today with, you guessed it, more rain.


----------



## macdoodle

13C right now and going to 24... cloudy right now...


----------



## SINC

Steady at 14° with a RH of 100% and rain looming.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 34C humidex reading. There is a breeze which helps since the sun is strong and the skies are blue.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 9PM .......... but no breeze to help cool things down.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 17° with a high of 25° and more thunderstorms today.


----------



## MacDoc

21 - gorgeous summer day coming. Lovely weather for the British Open too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy overnight rain finally broke our high humidex readings. Had to have the fan on all night until about dawn, when the rain finally stopped. Currently, 18C which if fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the sun finally shining through the rain clouds. A very pleasant afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, another day, another severe weather warning.


----------



## macdoodle

up to 20, but it is really warmer in my back yard... sunny and blue!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies and 16C this evening. A pleasant break from the heat and humidity of this past week.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 8 pm and 26 C this is just too darn hot for me... had a run in the fields and it was a personal sauna!


----------



## SINC

This warning has been on my desktop all darn day with only 10 drops of rain so far.


----------



## macdoodle

Maybe tomorrow, or in the middle of the night!!


----------



## MacDoc

Us too with the severe storm warning....hail apparently :yikes:
Just starting to rain.....so much for late night jaunt.
Settle into a book and listen to the sturm und drang.
27 and looming...


----------



## imactheknife

Hot and humid!! Swam in georgiAn bay everyday this week and had a few more splashes in the Marin during work... One home owner even brought me a towel which wasn't needed as it was so hot out still. This weAther is making up for the last 2 summers


----------



## jmlachance

*re how's the weather*

Hazy, 45-50 C, might reach higher at camp Nathan Smith in Kandahar city Afghanistan


----------



## MacDoc

:yikes:


----------



## MacDoc

False advertising.....a few fat drops of rain and whatever was lurking rolled over and went to sleep.
Quiet night, 25 and muggy at 5 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's to start Canada off on a gread mid-July day. Currently, blue skies, a light ocean breeze and 15C. Should be a glorious day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 21° with more rain. It is very green and soggy here after days of rain.


----------



## eMacMan

Sunshine and hi 20s here in SW AB. Life is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and blue skies with lots of sunshine. The air is fresh with a light ocean breeze. To add to the beauty of the day, there are butterflies all about my back garden today.


----------



## macdoodle

Well the widgit says 16 but it is 20 outside on my window thermometer, and just past 8am! 
I have been out and it is indeed VERY hot!! so I guess the expected high of 28 will be made easily or surpassed...


----------



## SINC

Still 14° with lots of thunder, lightning and rain.


----------



## macdoodle

Bright, blue and hot...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Bright, blue and hot...


Bright sunshine ............ blue skies ................. 22C temps with a light ocean breeze. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## MacDoc

still 26 approaching midnight.
Not too humid tho.
Tstorm would be nice.


----------



## macdoodle

finally down to 18 C so maybe it will drop a bit more...


----------



## SINC

18° with more rain.


----------



## MacDoc

24 at 2.30 am and NO RAIN


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny. A quiet way to start off the weekend.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a sunny day and a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C today. Just finished eating lunch outside, which is a treat.


----------



## macdoodle

bright sunny and 15 right now, blue skies and no wind... a good day so far!


----------



## MacDoc

29 at 11.30 am...summer weather all weekend. Bit on the warm side for me.


----------



## The Doug

29, partly cloudy, and very muggy. 

Another day, another severe thunderstorm watch in effect. It'll probably turn to a warning before long. tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

30 and sharp rainfall - almost over now


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 29C humidex reading, but a nice ocean breeze keeps the air clears and cools the skin. Still lots of sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

Not noon, but close and 18C and sun galore... beautiful day for sure!!


----------



## SINC

18° here as well under sunny skies and a nice cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

We seem to have peaked at 26C with a 30C humidex reading, but the ocean breeze and lack of extreme humidity has made this a grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Slow but sure climb to 19°, warm, sunny and just right.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 19C at nearly 10PM. A warm day has now turned very pleasant.


----------



## macdoodle

18C here, and getting dark, there is that wonderful smell of grass in the air,( the kind you have to cut :lmao everyone was out doing the lawns today... there is just enough moisture in the air holding the aroma, it is most pleasant...


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to yet another soggy day with a high of 22°, We have already received more rain in July to date than the average for the month and it looks like it will continue all week long.


----------



## eMacMan

Already 18°C this AM. If temps get up around 30° may spend the evening out on a lake. Will first have to wait for the weekend warriors to head home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C as we approach 1PM. A quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

17C and no wind, not a cloud in the sky and hotter than the widget outside my window... it says 21C and it is only 10:30ish.... too hot for me already...


----------



## sharonmac09

It's now 33.2C plus humidity. It's very humid here so I think it's approaching 40C.

This






was a few minutes ago. As you can see on the far right hand side, the temp is 33.2C here in New Glasgow.

Here's the linky from Weather Warnings - Environment Canada showing the local severe weather warning issued for this area.

I'm from Ontario and in all these years of living here, I've never experienced severe thunderstorms accompanied by large hail. It has been awhile! So hopefully, this system will produce some southern Ontario-like excitement with no severe damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading ........... but no ocean breeze today .......... unless you are down at the shoreline.


----------



## SINC

21° over the noon hour on the way to 22°, but T-storms are building in the west and we will get more rain again today.


----------



## macdoodle

40 % humidity and 20C right now, it is more than enough for me, so I can only imagine how hot and sticky you are down east... I can't recall weather like that when I was living there... wee bit when we lived in NB but not in NS or NFfld.

A cool bath to dip in and out of during the day is nice, but adds more moisture to the air... can't win... XX)


----------



## sharonmac09

Whimper... it just missed us! So no brilliant theatrical displays of nature. I'm actually a bit disappointed. One positive thing that did materialize is the drop in the temperatures. It's now 28C with low humidity. Quite nice now.


----------



## SINC

We sit here once again waiting for T-storms to hit under a severe weather warning:


----------



## macdoodle

Thunder and all the trimmins' 20C


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a 29C humidex reading at 1010PM. Still, it is a calm night, absolutely no wind and a nice quarter moon overhead in the southern sky.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and a bit grey. Managed to dodge most of the wet on a nice ride down from Wasaga/Collingwood - had not been in many years...Wasaga tacky as ever - Collingwood downtown quite nice and getting a facelift.
No idea what was lurking over my shoulder. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise over an hour ago has not blossomed into a beautiful blue sky with 20C temps.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to only 18° today with more rain. I'm thinking of starting to build an ark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 26C with a 32C humidex reading. This is going to be the hottest July in our recorded history here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Still 13° and STILL raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still 13° and STILL raining.


Start building that ark and gathering two of everything, Sinc. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Sun's out, Rain's gone (to Edmonton I suppose) 12C now, calling for thunder and more rain this afternoon, (from Edmonton I suppose)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sun's out, Rain's gone (to Edmonton I suppose) 12C now, calling for thunder and more rain this afternoon, (from Edmonton I suppose)


Nice to see folks in AB sharing. I know that when we get lots of snow here in St. John's, no one in NL wants any of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex reading at a bit past 10AM. Hopefully, the ocean breeze shall return to cool things off so that we won't need the fan tonight. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

finally some cooler weather but no work as it rains out our exterior stuff...go figure...work when it's too hot and when it cools work we do not...


----------



## SINC

14° and light showers. So much moisture is not good for anyone or anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C this morning, with the sun trying to burn off the morning fog. A quiet Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 10° this morning with a high of 22° and much to my surprise, afternoon T-storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with yet another 30C humidex reading. In my 33 years here in St.John's, I have never experienced so many days when the humidex readings got over 30C.


----------



## macdoodle

12C and damp, thunder yesterday and a deluge of rain, in and out in 1/2 hour leaving huge puddles everywhere! 
Cloudy and rain tomorrow, with thunder... I have never seen weather like this since I came to Alberta... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 12C and damp, thunder yesterday and a deluge of rain, in and out in 1/2 hour leaving huge puddles everywhere!
> Cloudy and rain tomorrow, with thunder... I have never seen weather like this since I came to Alberta... !


Same here, macdoodle, as least for my stay here in St.John's. Just went through one of the coolest month of June since I came here back in 1977, and now experiencing the hottest month of July. Strange.


----------



## SINC

15° here with bright sun, but more rain is in store this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 31C humidex reading, but some strong ocean breezes are bringing in some clouds, so that should be our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Ahhh warming up, now 15 and going to 20 this afternoon...


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at 26C with a humidex reading of 31C ................. and no wind. Getting a bit uncomfortable just now.


----------



## SINC

18° just before noon and we will likely make our high of 22°. The rain, of course, will be on for late afternoon, Again. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind is finally picking up so it is getting nice once again. Still 26C but the humidex is down to 29C with a nice ocean breeze. Great BBQ weather once again tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

What do you BBQ Dr G? Will you have company too?? Sounds like fun, glad the weather is great!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> What do you BBQ Dr G? Will you have company too?? Sounds like fun, glad the weather is great!!


Tonight it was salmon on a ceder plank. 24C with a nice ocean breeze and the sun is out again.


----------



## macdoodle

mmm--mmm--good... can just feel and smell the ocean air and hear the waves lapping at the shore... 

Lucky lucky you.... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> mmm--mmm--good... can just feel and smell the ocean air and hear the waves lapping at the shore...
> 
> Lucky lucky you.... !


Just watched a beautiful sunset in the western sky all the while the moon rose in the southern sky. Still 22C here so I could sit outside and experience this wonder of nature ............ all the while being touched by a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

20° and calm, as in before the storm as the southern horizon is deep purple and is slowly growing in the west as well. We're in for a hum dinger of a T-storm in the next hour. Just look at the size of the thunderheads building over the treetops:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Tonight it was salmon on a ceder plank. 24C with a nice ocean breeze and the sun is out again.





Dr.G. said:


> Just watched a beautiful sunset in the western sky all the while the moon rose in the southern sky. Still 22C here so I could sit outside and experience this wonder of nature ............ all the while being touched by a nice ocean breeze.


Tormentor, you are my tormentor... with pictures yet!! :lmao:



SINC said:


> 20° and calm, as in before the storm as the southern horizon is deep purple and is slowly growing in the west as well. We're in for a hum dinger of a T-storm in the next hour. Just look at the size of the thunderheads building over the treetops:


Please don't show it where south is Don, we have just about had our 'overfill' for the year.... XX) Maybe it will blow away from you too... send it east, they are far too hot...


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to 19C temps and a very light rainshower. Took my dogs out into our backyard and I took off my shirt. Felt good to feel this warm rain in a natural way. Actually, we need a bit of rain to water the gardens naturally. I have used up all of my rain barrel water, so this is a blessing. It should stop by noon and replaced with sunshine and 25C temps. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning under sunny skies with a high of 25° today which is hot enough for me, thanks. Then of course our obligatory T-storms this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The light rain has stopped, with the sun trying to appear. Should be sunny with a high of 25C by sometime this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

9C bright and sunny, 23C for the afternoon... no sign of clouds right now...


----------



## SINC

We've bounced up to 16° now under clear skies.


----------



## macdoodle

My widget may be stuck on 9 as it is warmer according to the thermometer outside...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny as we approach 1PM. No humidex readings, which is good since there is very little wind.


----------



## eMacMan

Low of 3°C last night. Looks like we will hit mid twenties and maybe some showers. Pretty much a perfect summer day here in SW AB. Still cooler than normal despite whatever claims the AGW crowd may make.


----------



## macdoodle

Love it love it!! cool and sunny perfect 'fall' day... suits me to a 'T'


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Love it love it!! cool and sunny perfect 'fall' day... suits me to a 'T'


Same here, macdoodle. Currently, at just past 3PM, it is sunny and 22C with no humidex reading and a light ocean breeze. The sun feels hot, so it is best to be out in the shade.


----------



## SINC

21° over the noon hour under sunny skies and headed north to 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset and it is now 21C and the stars are coming out ............. time to bring out the telescope.


----------



## macdoodle

It is 21 now and after 6pm not muggy so doesn't feel too hot, ... but still warm for this time of day, it will cool by 9 for sure...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It is 21 now and after 6pm not muggy so doesn't feel too hot, ... but still warm for this time of day, it will cool by 9 for sure...


10PM here in St.John's and it is a beautiful 20C.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and lovely.


----------



## SINC

Still 23° here and a beautiful evening as well.


----------



## SINC

15° and headed north to 25° today with thunderstorms all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies with 21C temps .......... and no humidex readings. A great day is in store for us here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow dropped to 2°C early this AM. Despite that looks to be another pleasant day here in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow dropped to 2°C early this AM. Despite that looks to be another pleasant day here in SW AB.


Keep this up, eMacMan, and you folks will be getting frost warnings before August. Bon chance, mon ami


----------



## SINC

We've zoomed up to 19° and it is not even 8:30 a.m. yet. Might be a scorcher.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 9C right now with thunder and lightening threats, (do I detect a wee re-arranging of the weather Sinc?? ):lmao: but the sun is out and it is beautiful right now...


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 26C humidex reading at 2PM. I have been weeding the garden by hand and it is hot out in the full sun.


----------



## macdoodle

up to 19, bit of cloud trying to take over the sky, but not bad ... yet! 

Best not do anymore weeding in that heat DrG it can overpower you when you least expect it... not to mention sunburn on the back of the neck, and if shirtless, your back,,, it is hard to sleep standing up... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> up to 19, bit of cloud trying to take over the sky, but not bad ... yet!
> 
> Best not do anymore weeding in that heat DrG it can overpower you when you least expect it... not to mention sunburn on the back of the neck, and if shirtless, your back,,, it is hard to sleep standing up... !


True. I used sunscreen, and luckily, I have never had a burn in my life. The worst time I ever had out in the field was when I taught in Waycross, Georgia, and two of my students could not come to school because they had to work on their farm (their family were tenant farmers). I made a deal with the parents that if I came to help them over the weekend do their chores out in the fields, they would send them to school for a week. We did this arrangement for four weeks. I got to experience, in a very small way, what a sharecropper is faced with for most of their lives. Still, I was fit and can say that I worked out in small okra and squash and cotton and tobacco fields ........ and did not die in the heat.


----------



## SINC

23° at noon with a feels like temp of 25°. It's gonna be a cooker.


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, skies in the NW have turned to deep purple and black with green tinges and a severe storm watch has been issued. It's 24 with a "feels like" temp of 29 and something is gonna give and real soon. Bring it on Ma Nature!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset with 16C temps. A quiet and tranquil evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Would love a thunderstorm - a gorgeous morning turned into a very enervating hot humid day.
26 and thick.


----------



## macdoodle

thunder rolling about, and lightening in the west, but so far no rain, the weekend is supposed to be very hot... so take lots of sun screen wherever you go... 
Dropped to 14 now, and ominous looking in the west, happy sun in the SE... ???


----------



## MacDoc

Rain ant midnight continuing for hours :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

Rain a bit earlier this PM dropped the temp to low teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight rain has given way to thick early morning fog at just past 7AM. All is very still and quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A warm 14° this morning on the way to a sunny 25°, an a great weather weekend ahead for our trip to Drumheller.


----------



## eMacMan

Promised sunshine once again yields to clouds and probably rain. Ah well last nights low of 9°C is much better than the onesies and twosies we have been getting.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 14 and 77% humidity, dull day so far, judging by the puddles on the street I am guessing it rained in the night... didn't hear a thing... !


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 16C as the fog slowly lifts.


----------



## MacDoc

Yuck sauna time....stuck at 28 and what feels like 100% humidity - it's even sticky inside with the a/c on....thought that rain would help.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 6pm and 20C hot... just came in from a run, dog ran I threw the ball! too hot for a lot of excercise... will go walking later ...


----------



## SINC

22° in Drumheller this evening and up to 29° tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

21 now and almost 8pm.... still too hot... glad you made it safely Don!


----------



## MacDoc

yoiu're hot??!! bloody 27 at 10 pm and thick
oddly AQ is okay

Bring it on ....puleeeeeeease...



> « back to Weather360​ « Waterloo waterlogged | Main
> *07/23/2010*
> 
> * Severe thunderstorm watch for parts of GTA *
> 
> For the second time in three days, a severe thunderstorm watch has been issued for parts of the GTA.
> Environment Canada issued the watch for Halton Hills, Oakville, Burlington and Milton just before 1 p.m. Friday, cautioning people in those regions to be on the lookout for incoming storms.
> The watch extends throughout much of Southwestern Ontario, as a pocket of humidity that’s been hovering since late last night continues to generate precipitation and poor visibility across the area.
> “There are a couple of factors coming together,” said Geoff Coulson, a warning preparedness meteorologist for Environment Canada. “Humidity is acting as the fuel that’s driving the thunderstorm system this afternoon.”
> Coulson said “a weak area of convergence,” where winds interact above the region, is also to blame for the spotty weather.
> The rain produced throughout the month by this and other similar systems “has been localized,” causing some areas to “have a wetter than normal month of July” and flooding others, he said.
> There is even the possibility that residents in the extreme southwest part of the province could see tornado activity as the day goes on, Coulson warned.
> Communities in that area of Ontario have issued extreme heat alerts,* with humidex values in London and Middlesex expected to rise above 40 C Friday afternoon. *


sounds about right....damn uncomfortable.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's a New Orleans kind of heat in the core tonight. 

Close without the hint of a breeze. 

The thunderstorms never came. Damn you thunderstorms....


----------



## macdoodle

mrjimmy said:


> It's a New Orleans kind of heat in the core tonight.
> 
> Close without the hint of a breeze.
> 
> The thunderstorms never came. Damn you thunderstorms....


Now y'all know why y'all gotta sit on the porch in N'orlans' cain't move, not a speck!

I was told by a friend, 'this is the kinda night the blues waft around and hurts your heart, or heals it... 


I know it isn't hot by your standards, but that is why I won't live in central Canada anymore, I hated praying for rain to break up the heat and sweating buckets at the same time... (I also hated being 8 mos pregnant at the time too... )XX)

So I do hope you get your thunderstorm... maybe cool things down a bit...


----------



## mrjimmy

macdoodle said:


> Now y'all know why y'all gotta sit on the porch in N'orlans' cain't move, not a speck!
> 
> I was told by a friend, 'this is the kinda night the blues waft around and hurts your heart, or heals it...
> 
> 
> I know it isn't hot by your standards, but that is why I won't live in central Canada anymore, I hated praying for rain to break up the heat and sweating buckets at the same time... (I also hated being 8 mos pregnant at the time too... )XX)
> 
> So I do hope you get your thunderstorm... maybe cool things down a bit...


Thanks Macdoodle. Love N'Awlins btw!


----------



## macdoodle

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks Macdoodle. Love N'Awlins btw!


Who doesn't?? 
We are still at the 21 mark, the sun is glaring into your eyes, BTW I learned if you put your hand up to block the sun, not shade your eyes, you can see much better, and it's true... especially on the golf course... you can follow the ball, (not yours, but whomever is hitting, and they should see yours! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 16C here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

25 early in the day - don't think it ever got below that and mugly.
Most unpleasant. 

Day to hide inside and troll On Demand


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 25 early in the day - don't think it ever got below that and mugly.
> Most unpleasant.
> 
> Day to hide inside and troll On Demand


Come on over to St. John's, MacDoc. Sunny, 18C and a beautiful ocean breeze. You have to love these sorts of days. :love2:


----------



## SINC

11° this morning here in Drumheller, AB with a high of 29° today. The A/C will be working OT today.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> 25 early in the day - don't think it ever got below that and mugly.
> Most unpleasant.
> 
> Day to hide inside and troll On Demand


Muggy is right! The hound was drained and we only went around the block. 

There are big mean looking thunderstorms coming in from the west MacDoc. Perhaps they'll do double duty entertaining us while cooling us down. Let's hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Muggy is right! The hound was drained and we only went around the block.
> 
> There are big mean looking thunderstorms coming in from the west MacDoc. Perhaps they'll do double duty entertaining us while cooling us down. Let's hope.


I feel for your hound, mrj. Our doxies went for a walk at about 8AM, before the hot sun really came out. It is nearing 20C but the sun is hot to the skin so it feels warmer, with only a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

I figure if I DON'T put the mcycle away it will rain. 

26 and yuck. That rain to the west looks pretty wimpy..
Weather Toronto ON Radar Loops - Toronto Ontario NEXRAD Radar Loops

Dr G I'm stretching my rides with the view for some long tours - getting the gear together.
One of these days I might just take you up on that.

Got a new seat coming that is awfully comfie.


----------



## macdoodle

15C right now, so I can guess Sinc is going to get hit with the heat at the Drum today... it can get unbearable there sometimes... supposed to get to 28 here later... UGH!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with no humidex readings at just past 3PM. A grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

26° here in Drumheller and getting hotter by the minute.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> 26° here in Drumheller and getting hotter by the minute.


 I can't be surprised, it is 25 here too... and is actually more by my outside thermometer... like 27... it is very cool inside however, even have a light sweater on.... NO I don't have AC or a fan on either... 

How are the Hoo Doos? I am sure you will have some grand photos of your 'dig' or 'digs' (where I am sure you will stay if it keeps being hot!) :lmao:
Enjoy!!


----------



## MacDoc

24 and finally raining. Helps the a/c but suspect it's still sauna time outside.

Van is almost undriveable as a/c is bust and window will NOT clear.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> How are the Hoo Doos? I am sure you will have some grand photos of your 'dig' or 'digs' (where I am sure you will stay if it keeps being hot!) :lmao:
> Enjoy!!


There is one in the Shang I posted early this morning, did you miss it?


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at nearly 930PM. A great night, with stars shining and no wind to move my telescope.


----------



## macdoodle

we are at 28 and it is 7:40 ... this is awful no wind to move your telescope here either!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise a couple of hours ago. Currently, it is a very quiet 15C, great weather for having some coffee outside on the back deck and listen to the birds. Later, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

13° here in Drumheller and headed up to 28° today as we pack to head home where it will only be 23° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Thought the first part of summer had been really cool. Last summer was colder than normal. This year from June 1st to present, the average low and the average high are both 1°C lower than last year. I assume this is the reason NASA does not include us when calculating average global temps.beejacon

That said, looks like we are in for some really gorgeous sunshiny days. Believe me they are past due.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light ocean breeze at just past noon. A perfect afternoon to work in the garden.


----------



## macdoodle

Well gent's it is 21 here at 8:49 in my back yard! 
the thermometer is in the shade! 

and so the blinds will come down and the drapes will be drawn... the windows closed, and I will turn on my marvelous swamp cooler, ( will have to make more ice cubes!) and keep the cool inside... with me!:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach 6PM. Good BBQ weather and a fine day to eat outside.


----------



## MacDoc

Fantastic day. Sunshine - a little wind - 25 and no humidity. Just a treat.


----------



## macdoodle

26 right now, and it is just beginning to come into the hottest part of the day.... so I expect it will climb a bit, there is a slight breeze now and it is quite decent, in the shady parts...


----------



## The Doug

23 degrees, sunny, nice dry breeze. Such a nice change from the hot and terribly humid days of late, where seemingly non-stop weather warnings and violent storms were the norm.

The upcoming week should be fairly nice, with Tuesday & Wednesday being hot (29 degrees forecast) with temperatures returning to about 24 through to next weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

We finally received some much needed rain overnight. Currently, it is 15C and a bit misty this morning, with sunshine forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

15° in the sunshine, up to a pleasant 23° today and a great looking week ahead.


----------



## macdoodle

15 and overcast, but a high of 28 for today....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and 19C. Shaping up to be a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening with clear skies and 19C temps.


----------



## macdoodle

20, no wind no breeze and it is getting too darn hot for me....


----------



## eMacMan

Hit 27°C today, a touch above normal, but quite not enough to offset the overnight low of 6°C. Lots of sunshine and more of the same forecast for SW AB.


----------



## arminia

Humidex of 41in Winnipeg today. As of 9 pm under a tornado watch. Apparently tornado sighted NE of Winnipeg.


----------



## MacDoc

Almost got caught with too few layers...3 am jaunt on the Suzuki got chilly - down to 16 with neat layers of ground fog - always fun but was rewarded bit time as I was coming up to a stop light - just about home but still out in the rural area.
Lovely bright green meteor came down, fragmented a bit and winked out - just like an upside down green roman candle.

Picked my jaw off the handlebars and grinned the whole way home. 
Forgot about being chilly right - quick....gorgeous full moon out too.


----------



## SINC

12° and we will double that today in the sunshine for a great summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 17C this morning. A great day here as well.


----------



## macdoodle

17C on the way to 24 today, bright and sunny and no wind, a calm summers day...


----------



## MacDoc

Somehow snuck to 28 when I wasn't looking -  lovely day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with a nice strong ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A peaceful morning, with some sunshine getting the birds up and chirping.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning on the way to a hot 30° today.


----------



## macdoodle

10 going to 25 and it is cool and cloudy, threat of thunderstorms...


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with sunny skies and a beautiful and clean ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

We've reached the same 19° and it is not yet 8:30 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C now with hot sunshine made pleasant with a strong ocean breeze. Great kite flying weather.


----------



## MacDoc

29 and mugly - rain looming but I can't see any on the radar


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C but at 4PM the sun does not have the sting to it as it did at lunchtime. So, now we just have a nice day to sit outside and relax. Just finished staining part of my fence, so I have earned some lemonade.


----------



## MacDoc

Nassssty little beast slithering our way - very dark ad rumbling to the south a tiny bit of rain
3 degree drop to 27 is welcome








[/IMG]


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 23C and the winds have died down, making it an ideal night for a BBQ and eating outside. Later, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Mmm nice change - storm missed but the cool air behind didn't 24 and lovely


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning and 19C temps. Windows were open and the birds rise with the dawn, so it is a peaceful morning.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning as dawn is just breaking and 17° on the way to another scorcher of 31° today.


----------



## macdoodle

22 and severe thunderstorm warnings.... hot and muggy right now...


----------



## MacDoc

a perfect summer day - 25 - dry air puffy white clouds and long weekend coming


----------



## Dr.G.

25C but with no humidex reading and a pleasant ocean breeze. A beautiful day so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watched a beautiful sunset about 15 minutes ago. It is still 23C with no humidity and a mild ocean breeze to make this a glorious evening.


----------



## eMacMan

Topped out at 25°C today. Pretty much on the normal. Still waiting for that elusive 30°C.

A very pleasant day and the forecast rain seems to have disappeared leaving some pleasant days over the long weekend.


----------



## SINC

'Twas a killer hot day here and as you can see, it still is. Feels like 34° right now. Also, mosquitoes by the millions wherever you go today with the high humidity readings. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## macdoodle

humidity at 60% and temp at 20 severe thunder watch here too!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ... Windows were open and the birds rise with the dawn, so it is a peaceful morning.


Must be nice living in a skunk free zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Must be nice living in a skunk free zone.


Yes, it is, eMacMan. This morning, it is 22C with sunshine and a warm strong breeze out of the southwest.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and gorgeous with a high predicted of 23 - very nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 16 and gorgeous with a high predicted of 23 - very nice.


24C here already, and it's not even 10AM yet. Rare that St.John's would be warmer than Toronto. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Once again starting the day in single digit territory. Weatherman boldly predicting 28°C later today for SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Once again starting the day in single digit territory. Weatherman boldly predicting 28°C later today for SW AB.


I find it amazing the spread in temps at certain times of the year in various places in Canada.


----------



## SINC

At 13° we are half way to our high of 26° today and currently under a sever thunderstorm watch as we prepare to drive to Battleford today in the motor home.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I find it amazing the spread in temps at certain times of the year in various places in Canada.


Those cool summer nights do stunt the wife's garden. The upside is that it is cool enough to sleep at night with no air conditioning.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 32C humidex reading as these strong southwesterly winds bring in some high humidity. Time to get the fan out again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice tea will be the drink of the day, at least here, as it it sunny and 27C with a 33C humidex reading. Luckily, the strong southwesterly winds help to cool the house.


----------



## macdoodle

noon thirty, and 23 on the way to 28... too hot for me, and it is humid too! but not as bad as Ont and Que... I don't envy them at all!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 27C but the humidex reading has fallen to 31C at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 22C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about hail ............. 

(CNN) -- A South Dakota ranch worker who found a record-setting hailstone says the chunks of ice falling from the sky sounded like "big bricks" being thrown at his house.

Leslie "Les" Scott found the record-breaker, which is almost the size of a soccer ball, last week. It's been been officially declared the largest ever recorded in the United States, in terms of both diameter and weight. The hailstone measured 8.0 inches in diameter, had a circumference of 18.62 inches, and weighed one pound, 15 ounces, according to the NOAA National Climate Extremes Committee. 

'Way out of whack' weather produces record hailstone - CNN.com


----------



## SINC

12° here in Battleford this morning as we prepare to leave for White city, just east of Regina where it will be 29 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at just before 11PM with no wind at all .......... which is rare for St.John's. Should be pleasant tonight, however, since we have an indoor fan.


----------



## SINC

Cooled off nicely to 20°, but the clouds say nasty things right now.


----------



## macdoodle

20 and storms moving in, cooling off from the day... supposed to rain tomorrow... ugh!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a very light drizzle and absolutely no wind. Only the sound of the song birds may be heard this morning.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning in White City, SK. on the way to a pleasant 23° today here.


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the clear sky forecast, last night was all thunder, lightning and rain. Magically our forecasts have gone from seven days of real summer weather to seven days just like last night.

Was talking to a rancher from Taber a few days ago. He told me that Taber corn was about three weeks late this year. Hope we get at least a few ears before the first hard freeze. 

This may well go down as on of the coldest summers on record here in Southern AB, despite MDs and NASAs claims that temps are way above normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Despite the clear sky forecast, last night was all thunder, lightning and rain. Magically our forecasts have gone from seven days of real summer weather to seven days just like last night.
> 
> Was talking to a rancher from Taber a few days ago. He told me that Taber corn was about three weeks late this year. Hope we get at least a few ears before the first hard freeze.
> 
> This may well go down as on of the coldest summers on record here in Southern AB, despite MDs and NASAs claims that temps are way above normal.


I LOVE Taber corn, eMacMan. Had it twice and now, other types of corn leave me unsatisfied. After the coolest June with the least amount of sun for St. John's, we just went through the hottest July with nearly the most amount of sun. Strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 21C at 9AM. A great way to start the new month.


----------



## eMacMan

Black clouds have pretty much disappeared from the forecasts but temps are still coming in a bit below normal.

I expect to see some of the Glaciers in Glacier Park begin to advance this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and cloudy. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Environment Canada strikes again with a forecast high of 23 today here in Grenfell, SK.

Current temp at 10:30 a.m. is 24. My bet is it gets close to 30. Yep, EC, right on the mark again.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to EC, fog and 13C at the St.John's International Airport at 3PM ............ over 21C and cloudy with the sun trying to break through on my back deck. My tomato plants are rooting for my Oregon Scientific Digital Thermometer's readings.


----------



## projz

25 degrees, bit cloudy and humid. I feel bad whoever has a hangover.


----------



## eMacMan

Some Forest Fire haze and smoke, even though the nearest fires are small and several hundred miles away.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Had a great weather most of the day in Ottawa. Went out for a walk and got Soaked!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light rain falling. Still, it is a nice night for a short walk.


----------



## SINC

19° with a cooling breeze and just about right for sleeping tonight with the windows wide open.


----------



## daniels

18° right now suppose to get down to 13°


----------



## Dr.G.

21C this morning with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

A fine sunny day at 14° here in Grenfell, SK. A high of 24 today. The wind is brisk out of the west after two days of no wind at all. Figures when I will point the nose of the motor home west this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and 21C temps, with no humidity and a light ocean breeze. A grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Ucky - awful 29 humid and bad air


----------



## macdoodle

15 to 19 this afternoon accompanied by the heavenly drummer, I think he is so bad all the angels can do is cry... hence the poor, loud, weather of late...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Ucky - awful 29 humid and bad air


It's the "bad air" that makes life difficult under these conditions. Only 22C here, but there is a nice ocean breeze to keep the air clean and fresh. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

12° as we pack up to leave Regina on the way to Swift Current where it will be 24° today.


----------



## macdoodle

We too are at 12C and on the way to 22 but I am thinking it will be hotter than that... 

Ahh Swift Current, I had a co worker who came from there, only he called it 'Speedy Creek' !


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> We too are at 12C and on the way to 22 but I am thinking it will be hotter than that...
> 
> Ahh Swift Current, I had a co worker who came from there, only he called it 'Speedy Creek' !


He musta been an amateur resident then Leslie. I grew up there and folks in the know still call it "Rapid Raisin". beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> He musta been an amateur resident then Leslie. I grew up there and folks in the know still call it "Rapid Raisin". beejacon


:lmao::lmao: that is a good one, never hear of that... and I thought Speedy Creek was funny!! :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C this afternoon, with a pleasant ocean breeze. A grand day for the Royal St. John's Regatta, the oldest continuous sporting event in North America.


----------



## macdoodle

18 right now, but I am sure it is warmer, the sun is in full force, so it will be a hot one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 25C, but that is our high for the day. Might get some overnight rain, which is fine with me.


----------



## eMacMan

Currently 23°C, doubt if it will get hot enough to qualify as one of our strictly controlled summer days. Last nights low of about 6°C pretty much disqualifies it anyways.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds are rolling in but it is still 24C this evening in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

27 at 9.30 pm and thick but some tstorms off to the west.....sure need em.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light overnight rain still lingering about this morning.


----------



## SINC

10° here in Swift Current as we begin our two day run back home. High of 24 in this area as we travel under cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as the rain is stopping and the skies begin to brighten. Might even see a bit of sun today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 23C this afternoon. The sun was out for about 1/2 an hour, but that was it for the day. Such is Life.


----------



## macdoodle

20 right now on the way to 27, just been outside and it is going to get there sooner rather than later, tiny breeze makes it almost bearable!! 
Cloudy and warm is better for your skin Dr G!! and nicer for sitting outside.... JMHO!!


----------



## daniels

25 degrees right now, 28 inside the house though suppose to get up to 27 outside. Just turned the AC on high should get down to 17 degrees in an hour.


----------



## imactheknife

28 degrees but feels like 34...man this is getting insane...took the day off due to the humidity. Thank god for Georgian Bay 10 minutes away!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a mild ocean breeze to keep this a pleasant and quiet evening.


----------



## macdoodle

Well the hottest part of the day is done and only got to 22, fine by me...


----------



## MacDoc

25 - nice night to go to hunt the rare Aurora Borealis


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light breeze at midnight ............... but no Northern Lights.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C under cloudy skies and no wind. A very quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MazterCBlazter

.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 30° today as we make the final run from the Battlefords to home.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and still cloudy here in St.John's, with a bit of an ocean breeze. A possible thunderstorm is forecast for this afternoon, but we shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

14 overcast and just beginning to rain, thundershowers for this afternoon, and temps of 27... steamy and hot... sauna weather I suspect...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C but the humidity is rising to make it feel like 33C with the humidex reading. We might just get that thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

rain stopped, sun is out, it is quite humid... sure not used to this here, even tho it is not as bad as back east, it is high for AB. (74%)


----------



## eMacMan

Here come da rain. Oh well at least it washes the smoke out of the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C as we approach 7PM, but this afternoon's light rain shower took much of the sticky humidity out of the air. Now, it is quite pleasant.


----------



## macdoodle

hot and muggy, we have surpassed the expected high, and rain is supposed to head this way later...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C and not a breath of air. Very rare for this time of the month of August.


----------



## SINC

Ahem:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night, with 23C still and a very light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C this morning on a quiet Saturdy in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 26° today with thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 34C humidex reading and only a light ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Feels like temp is 29°, too hot for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled down to 24C with no humidex. According to The Weather Network, we were the hottest spot here in Canada with a 35C humidex reading this afternoon. That is almost unheard of for any time of the year.


----------



## SINC

Not much change here:


----------



## frobertson

Nice night on the west coast of the island, 14 degrees and almost no wind. Rained just enough this morning to prevent mt from kneeling all day laying the new brick patio. Oh darn.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a nice ocean breeze as we approach midnight. Fog is expected overnight, which shall make it a quiet Sunday morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A lovely evening:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and it is now 20C with blue skies and not a cloud in the sky. An amazing Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to a sunny and pleasant day at 24°.


----------



## imactheknife

heat is coming back...today 28 but feels like 38...and thats the story for the entire week...guess I will be swimming everyday this week as well. I think we have swam everyday for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C which is the forecast high of the day, but the sun is hot and bright with a UV Index rating of 7.


----------



## SINC

Thin cloud and 17° now.


----------



## eMacMan

Not nearly as smoky though rain seems likely. By a whisker we did dodge single digit lows last night.

We miss you Taber Corn!


----------



## MacDoc

Snuck up to 27 after a dim day tho we dodged the rain  Could have used it.
Nice out now.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies, sunny and 24° makes a lovely afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny blue skies. A fine morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 25° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still sunny as we approach noon. A bit of rain is in the forecast for the next few days, which the lawns will appreciate.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through and we have jumped to 18° now.


----------



## macdoodle

14 on the way to 28, sun is out, not a cloud in the sky...


----------



## eMacMan

4°C overnight here in SW AB. Those palm trees MD has been promising won't be arriving in this lifetime. Still nice and sunny, supposed to hit the normal high of 23°C this afternoon. Not holding my breath on that one!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at just past 2PM, with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## macdoodle

Just past 11AM and sitting at 21C... sun is bright and hot!


----------



## SINC

23° over the noon hour. Nice day!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, 23C with a slowly setting sun and a nice breeze. Some fish is on the BBQ as we prepare to eat outside.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful evening, 23C with a slowly setting sun and a nice breeze. Some fish is on the BBQ as we prepare to eat outside.


Sounds as if you couldn't ask for a better evening, bon appetite!!:clap:


We are at 25 right now, going down to 11 tonight, open windows and easy sleeping...


----------



## SINC

26° with a severe T-storm watch in effect. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds as if you couldn't ask for a better evening, bon appetite!!:clap:
> 
> 
> We are at 25 right now, going down to 11 tonight, open windows and easy sleeping...


Thank you, macdoodle. Currently, it is 22C as the stars start to shine. A beautiful night.


----------



## imactheknife

Beautiful evening, low of 20...already swam and kayaked today....went swimming at 8 pm last night..


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light drizzle this morning, something that the lawns need.


----------



## SINC

14° again this morning with a high of 25° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with the rain stopping and some sunshine is actually forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

12 right now, with 82 % humidity, on the way to 24 with thundershowers... blue sky at the moment however...


----------



## eMacMan

6°C this morning. Sunny bit still colder than normal. May hit around 22°C this PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with sunshine for the past couple of hours. Going to be a fine evening for a BBQ.


----------



## SINC

22° here as well, ut it feels like 26°.


----------



## macdoodle

21 going down to 19 then 12 with showers, sort of overcast to the west, but that could be the smoke from the fires...


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 20C temps and a very light ocean breeze. This is very atypical for St. John's at this point in August.


----------



## eMacMan

Ah the vanishing soon to be double post.

Rain this afternoon had us topping out at 20°C, 5 degrees below our normal high. And so August continues our unstoppable attempt to record one of the coldest summers on record here in SW AB. 

Michael Mann can take his AGW-BS and cram it where the sun never shines.tptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Ah the vanishing soon to be double post.
> 
> Rain this afternoon had us topping out at 20°C, 5 degrees below our normal high. And so August continues our unstoppable attempt to record one of the coldest summers on record here in SW AB.
> 
> Michael Mann can take his AGW-BS and cram it where the sun never shines.tptptptp


Just heard on the radio that AB on average is up by a couple degrees overall from last year but it seems colder because we haven't had the usual heat wave,,, 
Suits me fine... still I would have bet we had a colder summer than last, more rain that's for sure... 

18 C and severe thunderstorm warning.. couple of twisters seen north of here... they were traveling south east... so Sask might get them...


----------



## MacDoc

> And so August continues our unstoppable attempt to record one of the coldest summers on record here in SW AB.


and if you actually understood some of the geo-physical aspects of the planet you apparently live on you would know why. 

26 here...hotter in Moscow where the Prez just figured out fossil C02 is not a good thing.,


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> and if you actually understood some of the geo-physical aspects of the planet you apparently live on you would know why.


And so another ehMacer has been admonished by he who knows all, or so he thinks.

Still 22° on a nice summer's eve.


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Just heard on the radio that AB on average is up by a couple degrees overall from last year but it seems colder because we haven't had the usual heat wave,,,
> Suits me fine... still I would have bet we had a colder summer than last, more rain that's for sure...
> 
> 18 C and severe thunderstorm warning.. couple of twisters seen north of here... they were traveling south east... so Sask might get them...


Recorded high lows last year and this year. Last year was an unusually cold summer and so far our little corner of AB is a bit colder than last year. First three weeks of August were very cold last year so it is still touch and go which will lose out.

Note: that I am not complaining too loudly as Antarctica, South America and Australia are all experiencing one of the coldest winters on record.

Good to know that the pres is on board with the global warming cause. Given his loyalty to the Banksters, Insurance Companies and the MIC we can now safely assume AGW is a mega-fraud designed to benefit the Gore Gang. I am sure those millions of frozen fish in Bolivia would agree were it not for the minor inconvenience of their being dead.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 22C this morning. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way to a pleasant 24° today.


----------



## SilverMaple

I am visiting Chicago this week and the weather has been very hot and humid. Temps this week are between 90 and 95 degrees F. 
The Apple store in downtown Chicago is awesome and have visited it 3 times in the last two days.


----------



## eMacMan

SilverMaple said:


> I am visiting Chicago this week and the weather has been very hot and humid. Temps this week are between 90 and 95 degrees F.
> The Apple store in downtown Chicago is awesome and have visited it 3 times in the last two days.


Mid West in Mid August. You have my sympathies.

Here in SW AB with clouds overnight the low only dropped to 9°C. Predicted near normal high may run into a wall of rain.


----------



## macdoodle

15 right now, and up to 23, thunderclouds are in the forecast... bringing the obligatory rain or hail...


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and it got dark enough for a thunderstorm, but all we got was an hour of rain.


----------



## MacDoc

Mugly - 27 and just about max relative humidity 98%


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and the rain has stopped and even a bit of sunshine might happen before too long.


----------



## imactheknife

eMacMan said:


> Mid West in Mid August. You have my sympathies.
> 
> Here in SW AB with clouds overnight the low only dropped to 9°C. Predicted near normal high may run into a wall of rain.


only 9???? either your sarcastic....9 would be freezing....


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a light drizzle falling. Very still and quiet as the fog starts to roll in.


----------



## SINC

imactheknife said:


> only 9???? either your sarcastic....9 would be freezing....


Uh, no, freezing is 0°C, not +9°C. 

We too have had many single digit nights as low as +4°C in June.


----------



## eMacMan

Actually we have had only a handful of double digit nights since the beginning of July. Did drop down to 2°C on at least three nights, maybe more but I remember three. Normal summer lows are consistently around 10°C but what is unusual is so many nights dropping below double digits.

Neither the gardens nor the Taber Corn are at all happy. 

Drove by some non-Taber corn patches west of Lethbridge today, as near as I could tell from the hightway the tassles are just starting to show and as yet no silk.


----------



## macdoodle

imactheknife said:


> only 9???? either your sarcastic....9 would be freezing....


I may be wrong here, but are you in the US of A, Burma, or Liberia? I am assuming you are in one of the above as these are the only countries not using the metric system... hence your misunderstanding of 9C (48.2F) -9c (15. F) now that is much colder... unless there is a minus before it, it is assumed to be a plus ... 

I am wishing right now it was 9C it is a very muggy 18C (64.4F) and feels a lot hotter than it really is, the humidity is down to 73% right now... supposed to go to 12C tonight, severe thunderstorm watch... still uncomfortable ...tptptptp


----------



## SINC

macdoodle, imactheknife spend years here in Alberta prior to moving back east to SW Ontario a while back. I'm sure he only had a moment of confusion as he well understands the metric system. And he and I share an appreciation of some good blues too.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> macdoodle, imactheknife spend years here in Alberta prior to moving back east to SW Ontario a while back. I'm sure he only had a moment of confusion as he well understands the metric system. And he and I share an appreciation of some good blues too.


My apologies, sirs, I assume your reference to blues is about music? 

Have you got the thunderstorm they are calling for in your area? at least they were earlier... 
Air very heavy here, feels like a boomer coming in... (not the kind from Australia)

Cooling down and a nice breeze, 15C right now..


----------



## SINC

16° here this morning and light rain falling. A high of only 20° as the rain will continue all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and foggy this afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

18 right now, headed up to 21... and thunder. I hope they keep calling for it as it hasn't happened yet, but as soon as they say sunny, a storm rolls in off the mountains... and brings all sorts of strangeness,


----------



## SINC

We've dropped down to 14° and it has been just pouring for a couple of hours now.


----------



## imactheknife

I only say 9 is freezing because here in Ontario..we don't usually go down to less than 18-20 in the summer so yes 9 degrees would be a lot colder to me! than a low of 18 I know 9 degrees is not freezing although Alberta gets snow in August no???


do do do dum...ba dum ba dum...9 degrees is cold...do do do dum


----------



## eMacMan

imactheknife said:


> I only say 9 is freezing because here in Ontario..we don't usually go down to less than 18-20 in the summer so yes 9 degrees would be a lot colder to me! than a low of 18 I know 9 degrees is not freezing although Alberta gets snow in August no???
> 
> 
> do do do dum...ba dum ba dum...9 degrees is cold...do do do dum


The gardens really feel it. As for me by the time the various key joints are functional enough to open the door, temps are usually in a more respectable range.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 20C at 10PM here in St.John's, with a possible dip to 10C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

16° and pouring rain again. Chilly out there with high winds.


----------



## eMacMan

Average over the past 24 hours was 13.6°C, mean average was 14°C.

Kind of scary when the mean average is higher than the hourly average in the summer, but it is becoming routine this year.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Average over the past 24 hours was 13.6°C, mean average was 14°C.
> 
> Kind of scary when the mean average is higher than the hourly average in the summer, but it is becoming routine this year.


:lmao: yes, and it was darn mean, down to the point I had socks, lined rubber shoes , and a med weight coat, (could have been heavier) when I went out at 7pm to walk the dog... 
even she had a coat on... 

I wasn't happy to find the gloves usually in my pocket were probably in another coat... tptptptp

Yes, it was blinking cold out there tonight, but the heat hasn't come on ... yet!! 

currently says 12C but I do believe it is lower...


----------



## SINC

14° this morning and we will struggle to get to 19° today with rain again and more in the forecast. Dipping to a chilly 8° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 20C this morning. This is turning out to be a drier and warmer August than usual here in St.John's. No one is complaining, since when we get rain, it comes overnight.


----------



## eMacMan

Been 8°C from midnight on. Cool, cloudy and wet today in SW AB. High predicted to be 14°C.


----------



## macdoodle

13 right now on it's way to 14 LOL! ... was sunny but clouds are starting to gather, thunder in the forecast, like there wasn't enough yesterday! humph!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C this afternoon, a great day to work in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with lots of sunshine, a light ocean breeze and 19C already at just past 9AM. Shaping up to be a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning on the way to another wet 20°.


----------



## macdoodle

13 on the way to 17 showers later are a possibility...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and beautiful sunshine at noon.


----------



## eMacMan

Still colder than normal but the low clouds have started to burn off so perhaps our meager high of 17°C won't go no-sol.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 3PM with a light haze coming in off of the Atlantic Ocean. Still warm, however.


----------



## SINC

18° and bright sun over the noon hour spoiled by ominous black and purple clouds to the SW drifting this way.


----------



## macdoodle

17 and cloudy, with sunny periods...


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 23C as the sun has returned with blue skies.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and sucky AQ - headache all day - we need a big rainstorm.


----------



## MacDoc

Now it's UP to 27 XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a slight ocean breeze and clear skies ............. a beautiful night.


----------



## SINC

20° and sunny with no wind makes for a lovely evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 20° and sunny with no wind makes for a lovely evening.


Same here, Sinc. 22C and no wind ............. which is rare for this time of the month of August. Still, no complaints here. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dead calm and 19°, but feels much cooler. Time to get out of the shorts and put on some sweats.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning and a high of 25° today with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 20C this morning in St.John's. The start of a glorious day.


----------



## SINC

We've actually lost a degree to 11° now, but with the RH at 100%, it does feel chilly out there this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Was 2°C at around 7 this AM. Not sure whether to believe those clear blue skies or the forecast rain showers. Still if we get up to the normal high as is also forecast that will be a pleasant change.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past noon, with blue skies and sunshine and no wind. A grand day for a picnic.


----------



## macdoodle

15 to 23 and down to 9 tonight... looks like a perfect day, I will hide from the heat, but the rest looks pretty good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 7PM. A great night for a BBQ and eating out on the back deck.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and muggy - showers then sun. Looks like the humidity might clear up late tonight...


----------



## macdoodle

hot and 23, going down tonight... it will be nice...


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 22° to end the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night, with 20C temps, no wind and no sounds outside at nearly 1230AM.


----------



## SINC

Still 19° at half past nine without a puff of wind. Nice.


----------



## SINC

13° and headed for 24° today with, yep, more rain.

We are so wet that we are waterlogged and take a look at the coming week:


----------



## macdoodle

8 right now, up to 28 later... we shall wait and see... looks like a lotta rain coming your way Sinc.... maybe you should go south for the summer.... when it gets here!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling, which we actually needed.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to 11, still heading for 28 and the sun is nice and bright.... have to mow the lawn, but not in the heat... maybe later..


----------



## Dr.G.

21C now that the rain has stopped .............. but no sun today. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

23° now, feels like 26° and the T-Storms are looming:


----------



## eMacMan

Hit 28°C today. Still sunny and no wind. I believe this is either the 5th or 6th day of summer.


----------



## macdoodle

25 right now, hot and humid sort of, thunder forecast for tonight... but the sky is clear at this moment...


----------



## SINC

One huge set of T-Storms down, but how many more to go?


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and beautiful sunny blue skies this morning. Looks like the start of a grand day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Only 11° this morning and with a high of 17° it will be a cool and wet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 21C this morning here in St.John's. Going to be a quiet day.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and cloudy - a bit of cool is welcome. :clap:


----------



## bsenka

5°C yesterday, 7°C this morning. It's insane how cold it's been for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

13° here this morning and headed up to a hot 26 today. It's muggy out there too, so it will be an uncomfortable day.


----------



## macdoodle

10 right now on it's way to 29... too hot for me, bur have to mow the lawn anyhow... maybe this evening! 
Humidity is at a whopping 100% maybe the lawn can wait another day...


----------



## eMacMan

Wow another day of summer. Low last night managed to stay above 10°C and then a magnificent high of 29°. Lots of sun only mild winds. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 22C right now ....... the start of a fine summer day.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning, but only getting up to 18° today with showers.


----------



## macdoodle

15 already on the way to 23 ... sun's out ... no clouds predicted, I think it will get hotter than 23 today...


----------



## chuckster

Wow. A crazy thunderstorm. Power out. Temperature drop.
Five minutes later: back to normal. Ya gotta love Ontario weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and sunny, with no wind to speak of at all. A very quiet and pleasant day.


----------



## macdoodle

26C right now and will cool down this afternoon... BC is worse today... I hope they can get them under control soon..


----------



## SINC

2:00 p.m. and it's 18°. The light outside is about the same as it would be at 6:00 a.m. as an inversion has us trapped under an inversion of the BC fires smoke that is literally chocking out there. People are being warned to stay indoors as without a puff of wind, it only gets worse and is expected to last some three days.


----------



## macdoodle

2:30 and 27C In from out, not much breeze in town, but it is really nice out in the fields... took a good walk and it is hot... 

the smoke is giving us some trouble, and coughing is a given, but not the choking you describe up there Sinc.. do you have a bandana to wear over your mouth?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 2:00 p.m. and it's 18°. The light outside is about the same as it would be at 6:00 a.m. as an inversion has us trapped under an inversion of the BC fires smoke that is literally chocking out there. People are being warned to stay indoors as without a puff of wind, it only gets worse and is expected to last some three days.


I do not envy you, Sinc. In that I have asthma, this sort of condition is very stressful on my breathing. I often wonder what the officials who tell us to "stay indoors" during these sorts of conditions figure we will breath indoors? Granted, it is not as polluted as if one was outside, but the air inside comes from outside, n'est ce pas? Anyway, hang in there, mon ami.

24C, blue skies and sunshine as we approach 7PM. Not a breeze here either, and the fog is hanging just outside of the St.John's Harbor. Still, a beautiful evening for a BBQ.


----------



## SINC

Here is a shot of the sun overhead and of our street. You can see the smoke in the air by block's end. Note the lack of any shadows.


----------



## eMacMan

Double WOW! This makes two consecutive summer days, if one ignores the brief dip into single digit land this AM. As an added bonus all the smoke seems to be heading into Sinc's part of the province, leaving us with clear blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as the fog rolls in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## macdoodle

Down to 20C right now, and a nice breeze blowing the smoke and the mosquitos away...
.
As for the Fog, i can almost feel it and hear the horns in the distance... :love2:


----------



## SINC

11° this morning and a high of only 18° as we huddle under another cloud of smoke from the BC forest fires again today. Note the fire/cloud graphic in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with the sun trying to burn off the morning fog.


----------



## macdoodle

11C right now and up to 21 this afternoon, cloudy right now and some of that is smoke, we aren't having as much problem with it as you are Sinc, it sounds awful up there!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the sun has burned off the fog at just before noon. Should be a nice day.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

The hazy, crazy days of summer
Oh, what a bummer

I was planning a 16 mile run tomorrow. Thanks for upping the level of difficulty BC.


----------



## eMacMan

So the smoke has travelled from central BC through Edmonton and has curled south then back east. to Southwestern Alberta.

Not much smell to it, but this wide angle shot of Turtle Mountain from the Frank Slide Interpretive centre pretty much tells the tale. That boulder in the fore ground came from the top of the mountain which should give a good idea how close it is.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

Still only 16° as the smoke cover prevents the sun's heat from reaching ground level.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light mist falling as the fog approaches from over the Atlantic. A very quiet evening.


----------



## macdoodle

22 right now but the smoke is making it hard to see far off, I can't see the foothills and I am not far from them... the whole place is smoke enclosed... it is making my eyes water and there is a smell, but not as bad as you might think given the look of it... 
I feel so badly for those poor folks in BC I heard it was near Prince George and 700 were evacuated and 1500 on alert... 
This is not good...


----------



## eMacMan

South west wind arrived about 11 AM. Had a major struggle with the East wind but South West finally won pushing the smoke back towards Lethbridge. Been a lovely sunny day ever since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C this morning here in St.John's, with a nice ocean breeze. Wish I could send some of this out to those in the west under the cloud of smoke. Having asthma, I know what this sort of condition can do to people with respiratory problems.


----------



## SINC

A cool 8° this morning and a high of only 18° as we sit under this cloud of smoke for yet another day.


----------



## eMacMan

Down to just 1° earlier this AM. No wind, no smoke, but a lot of cloud cover, given the EC promise of another day of sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

7C right now on the way up to 24... hmmmm..
Cool this morning, have to put on a sweater or light jacket to go out...


----------



## iphoneottawa

Rainy in Ottawa. Smells like fall!


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is back out again and it is back up to 21C. Amazingly, still feels like summer here in St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc

20 with rain in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

Here is a shot of the smoke from the local paper taken Thursday in our river valley.


----------



## MacDoc

Sow the wind 

•••
21 and pouring


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Sow the wind
> 
> •••
> 21 and pouring


"Sow the wind, reap the whirlwind." 16C and cloudy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Great day and barely noticed the smoke while running.


----------



## Dr.G.

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> Great day and barely noticed the smoke while running.


Breath easily, mon ami. 

Cloudy and 20C this morning. A quiet Sunday in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A cool 7° this morning on the way to only 17° today with rain.


----------



## macdoodle

5C here, and rained a bit in the night, not much tho...19C is the high for today... suits me fine!


----------



## eMacMan

Seems a little early but here it is: A goose egg. Looks like we will be 8° short of the normal low and about 3° short of the normal high of 21°C, even with lots of sunshine. 

Fortunately for Michael Mann his hockey stick shattered a long time ago, as I would love to wrap it around his **** neck.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

The local weather guy said last night that we have a new record in this area. Normally we reach 30° in each of the months of May, June, July and August of each year. For the first time ever, we reached 30° only in May. It didn't happen in June, July and will not happen in August either according to the forecast. Doesn't seem to fit the AGW paranoia at all, does it?


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and cloudy here this afternoon in St.John's. After one of, if not THE warmest July months, temperature-wise, this is shaping up to be an above average month of August. We have had only one day when the temps slipped down to 9C for a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we approach 10AM in a sunny St.John's. This is fine weather for this late in August.


----------



## SINC

Only 5° this morning as the sun rises. High for today is a comfortable 22°.


----------



## macdoodle

says 6 on the widget, but 12 in my yard... and a hot one in store... well 24 is hot for me... 
my friend in Calgary had FROST on the windows this AM!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny at 1PM in St.John's. No Calgary frost seen here so far this fall. Someday soon ...........


----------



## eMacMan

No frost yet but it did dip to 1°C very early this AM. Looks like a nice sunshiny day with a pleasant 24°C predicted.

Given that nasty low I am not sure if this can be considered a legitimate day of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 17C with a light ocean breeze. A grand evening seems to be in store for us.


----------



## SINC

A sunny 19° and on the way to 23° later this afternoon. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening for stargazing -- clear skies and 15C temps.


----------



## eMacMan

Gorgeous day. We managed to get up to our normal high which is indeed unusual this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 18C already this morning, on the way up to 23C. Summer lingers on here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Summer lingers on here in St.John's.


And so it should with 28 days to go yet until fall. 

11° here this morning on the way to a sunny 25°, a fine summers day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And so it should with 28 days to go yet until fall.
> 
> 11° here this morning on the way to a sunny 25°, a fine summers day.


Sinc, that is the sad reality with St.John's ................ real summer weather usually ends after the first week of August, whatever the calendar says. Still, this summer has turned out to be warmer than usual. :clap:


----------



## SINC

It's 26 here now and it "feels like" 27° according to EC:


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 20C as we approach 10PM. A fine evening.


----------



## macdoodle

6:30 pm over 30C and not a breath of air... anywhere.... (32 out on the thermom in the shade .... )
Tomorrow they are calling for 31 in the afternoon... so you know it will be worse... supposed to only be 30 today...


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies with 17C temps greeted us here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## SINC

A sunny morn at 11° on the way to a very hot 29° today.


----------



## macdoodle

8 right now, overcast, but expected to go to 32C I think if the sky clears t will be hotter than that!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C as we approach noon. The sun feels hot still especially with no wind to speak of today.


----------



## eMacMan

Smoky, but lots of sunshine, already 29°C. Should break 30°, may even set a record high for the day. 

This is the first time all summer we have had three summer days in a row.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 22°, but with no wind it feels hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 10PM but the fog is rolling in now. All is quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It's a cooker here and we're now under a severe weather watch. Some really nasty looking purple skies loom in the NW.


----------



## eMacMan

Due to wind, rain, smoke and another failed attempt at 30°C, I am withdrawing the official summer day status.


----------



## SINC

The rain and hail has begun to fall and the sky is a very weird purple and dark green mix. Thunder is rolling and we are staying in the motorhome tonight as our furniture is all moved for the carpet cleaners arrival tomorrow. Eerie sky indeed and the hail is now pounding on the rooftop.

Did I mention the satellite TV signal is gone too?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning here in St.John's, with 16C temps and a bit of fog and drizzle.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning and it's going to be a wet one with a high today of only 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C with a nice breeze blowing. Great kite weather.


----------



## macdoodle

12C right now and up to 18. perfect day!!


----------



## SINC

Very strong winds last night. I awoke to see the top half of the neighbours birch tree laying on the front lawn, narrowly missing the eave. The winds are very cold and still howling as we sit stuck at 11°.


----------



## eMacMan

Moderate winds, sunshine, high of 19°C happened at midnight. Will probably be several days before we get back into the 20s. 

Taber Corn finally arrived today.:clap: Course MD will claim AGW caused all those very cold nights, which in turn delayed this summer delight for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Moderate winds, sunshine high of 19°C happened at midnight. Will probably be several days before we get back into the 20s.
> 
> Taber Corn finally arrived today.:clap: Course MD will claim AGW caused all those very cold nights, which in turn delayed this summer delight for at least 3 weeks.


Love Taber Corn, eMacMan. :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## SINC

Currently 11° under cloudy skies with showers and we're going nowhere as our high for the day is also 11°. That usually means it will get colder as the day wears on and this afternoon is expected to drop to only 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, and now at just past 9AM it is very sunny and 18C temps. A fine start to the weekend.


----------



## macdoodle

Chilly 4C at this time, on the way to 18... nice and invigorating! Feels like fall just dropped in for a tryout..:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with a light breeze. Off to stain my back deck.


----------



## SINC

Our downward slide continues now at 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C as the clouds start to roll in ............ but I finished staining my deck, and sunshine and warmer temps are forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our downward slide continues now at 8°.


At least it is not raining. You folks need to dry out a bit from all the rain you had this summer. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Actually it just quit raining and the sun broke through. The temp has popped way up to 10° again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually it just quit raining and the sun broke through. The temp has popped way up to 10° again.


Sounds like Springtime weather.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to 17 right now, guess that is about all it will be...


----------



## SINC

Well, we started the day at 11° and we're back to that again now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset with 19C temps and absolutely no wind. A perfect evening for stargazing.


----------



## messere

Today in Italy is a sunny day with no clouds & 21°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today in St. John's it is very sunny with no clouds and 18C. Almost as good as Italy.


----------



## SINC

With the RH at 100% and strong, cold winds, it is nasty out there at 6°, with a high today of only 12°.


----------



## eMacMan

Raining and 3°C. High for the day was 7° at around 2am. Otherwise we are told to expect a high five and to be grateful that it isn't snow.tptptptp


----------



## macdoodle

maritimes in the double digits and us in the low singles.... 6 here right now and up to 8 later,,, rain will stop the wheat from being harvested today, (some looked really ready yesterday... hope this rain doesn't ruin it...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C under a hot sun with no breeze of any sort to cool things off. Still, with no humidity, it is a grand summer's day.


----------



## SINC

We remain stuck at 6°.


----------



## macdoodle

We too are at 6... more rain to come...


----------



## overkill

Beautiful sunny afternoon in the city, going to get out for a nice walk once the heat backs down a bit.


----------



## SINC

A very cold 5° now and threatening rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 7PM. Have my MBP outside on the back deck with a nice glass of ice tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very cold 5° now and threatening rain.


Man, any colder and you might get some sleet ........... or snow!!!!!!


----------



## imactheknife

Dr. G, I once was stranded in my car for the night going to Banff from Calgary and it was this time of year (end of August 1990). So yes snow is very possible at times in Alburrrta..sorry guys..9 is freezing remember??


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> Dr. G, I once was stranded in my car for the night going to Banff from Calgary and it was this time of year (end of August 1990). So yes snow is very possible at times in Alburrrta..sorry guys..9 is freezing remember??


Still, August is too early for snow .........


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and nearly 20C at just after 10AM. The start of a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

It's a brisk 4° this morning and a high of only 13° today. More like fall than summer.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB got pretty cool as well. Dipped to 1°C at around 2 am. Fortunately then set-up and went the other way. We are now at 4°C but like Sinc we are looking forward to a very cool day. For the moment at least, there is a bit of sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is a big 3C this morning and it is only gone 9 am... the furnace went on last night, the fog is holding in the cool this AM, and I am in an extra layer... no long johns yet... :lmao:
I am sure there will be some nice days yet to come, but Fall is knocking on the door... 

Hope they can get the crops off down here, the wheat is looking good.. just a couple more days and it would be perfect.... (this is in the fields where I go with the dog) many are already cut, some partway only... it is a long hot job, I feel sorry for them .... these are acres and acres to cut... sometimes takes a week from sunup to sundown to get one side done... XX) not my idea of fun!


----------



## SINC

We've struggles up to 8° now, but it feels much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with lots of sunshine. That should be our high for the day, as a light ocean breeze is starting to pick up, which means the chance of fog this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've struggles up to 8° now, but it feels much colder.


Just spoke to a friend of mine on Skype who lives in Toronto. He says that it is 40C with the humidex ............ but it feels much hotter.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave! We've hit 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a heat wave! We've hit 9°.


Actually, I would rather have your temps than what they are having in the GTA. At least you don't have any more rain to contend with today. Your area has been saturated all summer.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, I would rather have your temps than what they are having in the GTA. At least you don't have any more rain to contend with today. Your area has been saturated all summer.


Uh, no, it's been raining all morning and look at the forecast:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, no, it's been raining all morning and look at the forecast:


Oh, sorry to hear this, Sinc. We could use a bit of rain so send some our way. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

34 and poor air 

can I go back to the Pennsylvania mountains. Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaase


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 34 and poor air
> 
> can I go back to the Pennsylvania mountains. Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaase


21C and great clean ocean breezes. Come here instead, MacDoc. Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Now that I've stretched my touring legs don't be surprised if I take you up on that next summer. 

33 and an extreme heat alert on for Toronto.....pleasz can we haz a Tstorm....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Now that I've stretched my touring legs don't be surprised if I take you up on that next summer.
> 
> 33 and an extreme heat alert on for Toronto.....pleasz can we haz a Tstorm....


Clear, 17C and not much of an ocean breeze ................. great weather to go for a ride, MacDoc. Watch out for moose on the TCH, however. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, warmest it's been all day now at 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise earlier this morning and now it is sunny, lots of blue sky, and 17C. A grand day in the making.


----------



## imactheknife

Hit 41 with the humidex in Collingwood yesterday....guess where me was? in Georgian Bay oh yes...no work all play

...I start school next week though so I am taking in the heat as much as I can


----------



## SINC

Another dull cold morning at only 3° and a high of 18° with showers.


----------



## macdoodle

Warm and sunny at 10C this morning, just lovely, maybe yesterday with all the fog and cold was just a dream! ??


----------



## sharonmac09

Very warm here for Nova Scotia at this time of the year. It's now 26C sunny with a humidex reading of 32C. The prediction for today is 31C plus humidity. :yikes: This reading is taken from Caribou which is an oceanfront community. Inland here the temperature is 30C plus humidity. HOT HOT! But I'll take it cuz it means the fall/winter is not here yet!


----------



## eMacMan

sharonmac09 said:


> Very warm here for Nova Scotia at this time of the year. It's now 26C sunny with a humidex reading of 32C. The prediction for today is 31C plus humidity. :yikes: This reading is taken from Caribou which is an oceanfront community. Inland here the temperature is 30C plus humidity. HOT HOT! But I'll take it cuz it means the fall/winter is not here yet!


Is Earl still heading your way?


----------



## SINC

We've struggled up to 11°, but it is now clouding over and looks like rain.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We've struggled up to 11°, but it is now clouding over and looks like rain.


We are 11°C as well, though it feels colder. The 20°C carrot is still being dangled and still several days away.tptptptp


----------



## sharonmac09

eMacMan said:


> Is Earl still heading your way?


Yep, its current track is still heading up this way. Perhaps this time it will hit during the daytime hours so I can at least experience some of the awe inspiring power of a hurricane. I slept through Hurricane Juan  :yikes:.


----------



## imactheknife

33 degrees out and feels like 39...woohoo...lake time again...but seriously this is friggin hot...


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some clouds drifting on in but still a nice evening for a BBQ.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 18° in the sunshine. Nice afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

only 16 and I think that is is, was out for a bit but had to come in as the wind was quite fierce... settled now though, so will head out for a good run with the dog, (I hate being in the field when it is really windy, it is colder out there anyway and no where to hide in the wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

16C here as well, with a nice ocean breeze to make it a pleasant time to just sit out on the back deck with a glass of wine at 10PM.


----------



## eMacMan

Topped out at 14°C today, lots of clouds, some rain and some wind. Tomorrow is predicted to be downhill from today.


----------



## MacDoc

XX)







28 at midnight..


----------



## SINC

12° and raining. Again. Still. Take your pick.


----------



## winstonh

[email protected]%#ing Humid


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise an hour or so ago .......... now sunny blue skies and 16C. The overnight rain has come and gone almost unnoticed.


----------



## SINC

Still very dark here at 8° on the way to only 14° today. And rain. Again. Still.


----------



## MacDoc

23 already heading well over 30

aq getting worse as this inversion sits


----------



## Dr.G.

18C now as we approach noon. Still sunny blue skies and a very light ocean breeze. Another fine day and a great start to the month of September.


----------



## sharonmac09

Currently 25C with a humidex reading of 33C. A high of 33C plus humidity is predicted for this afternoon.


----------



## macdoodle

Day one of the new month, a sunny 11C this morning, but thunder and showers forecast later.... rained all night...


----------



## SINC

Now 9° with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, warm with blue skies and 20C temps at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we have still only gained a single degree since morning at 9°.


----------



## MacDoc

mucky air - too hot....28 at 9 pm


----------



## SINC

15° and the high for the day after very heavy rains. More friggin rains. Every day for months now. And cold too for the time of year, as it has been all summer. Global warming my ass.


----------



## macdoodle

Clear and 4 C right now, we had a tornado watch this afternoon, but more south of us here... still rained all day off and on, and there was thunder and lightening in one part of the sky and black clouds, and sun and blue skies right beside it, should have had my camera out, you wouldn't believe it.. !!


----------



## SINC

12° with 94% RH make for a cool evening.


----------



## macdoodle

8C and a coat for most of the day, tornado watch is off thank goodness!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and clearing as the overnight rains give way to blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## SINC

5° on the way to a sunny 20° today. We'll take it.


----------



## imactheknife

we would love to have cooler temps for a day or two...this humidity is pretty friggin nasty..well to work in anyways...at least there is the lake to go jump into at 9 at night


----------



## eMacMan

Frost on the windshields and neighbours roofs this AM and it's not yet labour day. Was -3° C when I woke up. BTW normal low is 7°C. Should not have been quite cold enough to turn the leaves black. Hope not as we missed fall colours last year due to a very heavy freeze around the beginning of October. 

Last year was a colder than normal summer and we did not see negative temps till mid-September. This year is even colder. 

Predicted high is just barely into the twenties, if true it will be a pleasant change from the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and cloudy as we approach 1PM. No wind and a humidex reading of 26C. Any sort of humidex reading in Sept. is very rare for St.John's. Must be the approach of Earl. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

thank God for some rain and cooler temps...


----------



## SINC

Nice evening at 20° and a low of 8° tonight. 25° tomorrow for day one of our three day trip to Jasper in the motor home.


----------



## eMacMan

Didn't quite crack 20°C today, starting at -3°C is a real handicap given the reduced daylight. Overall a pleasant sunny day.


----------



## SINC

Headed to Hinton/Jasper in the morning so hope the EC forecast, (usually suspect), is right in that we will have sun both tomorrow and Saturday. Sunday looks like a movie and popcorn day in Hinton though. That's what one gets when campgrounds insist upon a three night booking on long weekends.


----------



## macdoodle

16 right now down to 4 later and 22 tomorrow... 
hope you have a great weekend Don, and maybe even a soak in Radium... or the like.. 
Enjoy, and safe journey...


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy with no breeze at all this morning.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and a sunny high of 23° today as we pack up and head for Jasper for the long weekend.


----------



## macdoodle

9C at the moment, but 22 later...


----------



## sharonmac09

According to CKEC radio, the temp in New Glasgow is almost 34C plus humidity.

Frigging hot!!!!!!! !!!tptptptp


----------



## MacDoc

Cool line of storms....glad I got my ride in very early - was lovely around 6 am - definitely starting to clear the funky air
22 now and much better air


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> According to CKEC radio, the temp in New Glasgow is almost 34C plus humidity.
> 
> Frigging hot!!!!!!! !!!tptptptp


 that sounds painful and with that hurricane sitting on the doorstep almost... sheesh! not a good scenario... hope you have a cool basement to go to!! 
Take care in the coming storm and hope it dies down or doesn't make it... 

we are at 21 now...


----------



## MacDoc

It is for the first time in too many days - breathable and cool in the city :clap:
22 and lovely.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some late afternoon clouds rolling in after a few hours of warm sunshine. Turning out to be a grand day.


----------



## SINC

16° here at the KOA campground between Hinton and Jasper this evening. I suspect it could get just a tad chilly here tonight at this altitude.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and clear and sweet air.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 17 and clear and sweet air.


Same here at just past 7AM -- 17C and a slight ocean breeze. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Still 13°, but a high of only 16 today in Hinton/Jasper.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow, what a difference!

This seemingly endless summer, which began in April ostensibly, has suddenly changed to Fall.

Two days ago the air was thick and musty. Today, crisp breezes and fast moving clouds. 

Bittersweet.


----------



## mrjimmy

Back from the dogwalk. It still looks like summer although the light is changing as the sun is lower in the sky and ever so gradually heading south.

Explosive gusts of wind feeling like a great broom sweeping the flotsam and jetsam from the streets.

Is that a yellow leaf I see?


----------



## macdoodle

13 right now but it was 16 earlier... high of 25 tho... sun is out and it is pretty darn nice out there!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 27C humidex reading as we approach 1PM. Not a breath of wind to speak of today. I feel for those folks in Nova Scotia who are experiencing the brunt of Earl here in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## sharonmac09

humidex reading is still 31C! The main news of course is Earl and it's now heading thru my area. It's very windy with sustained winds of 60km plus. The tropical storm is not yet through New Glasgow and it's expected to bring upwards of 100km/hr sustained winds into this district very shortly. 

oh winds just picked up dramatically. later! I'm actually feeling quite apprehensive about the mature trees on my property.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hang in there, Sharon. With the leaves still on the trees, this is where the strong winds can wreck havoc with mature trees. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Hang in there, Sharon. With the leaves still on the trees, this is where the strong winds can wreck havoc with mature trees. Bonne chance, mon amie.


I've now shut down the iMac as the power is now flickering. I'm using the iPod. We've lost some small limbs and chestnuts are flying whacking the house and deck. The winds so far are not beyond 75km/hr, howling a bit. My town has power outages but not here.


----------



## macdoodle

sharonmac09 said:


> I've now shut down the iMac as the power is now flickering. I'm using the iPod. We've lost some small limbs and chestnuts are flying whacking the house and deck. The winds so far are not beyond 75km/hr, howling a bit. My town has power outages but not here.


Do take care Sharon, a basement would be a good place to be if it gets really windy, I hope you don't lose the trees , it is pretty bad in parts near Yarmouth according to the weather channel, (I think it was Yarmouth,) hopefully it will calm down as it heads inland and wont get too bad, I can't remember storms that bad in all the years I lived in NS
they usually petered out before getting that far north... not lately though, the one 7 years ago proved how unprepared everyone was, I heard on the radio last night some of the stores were staying open until midnight to allow people to get things they would need in case the storm hit... I thought that was a nice gesture.. hope they don't have to use a lot of those things.. be careful to have something to seal off the windows in case some of those chestnuts hit and break one... duct tape and heavy blanket or tarp comes to mind... 

Take care, you are in our thoughts as you weather the storm... 
Blessings and prayers for yours and everyone elses safety...


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> I've now shut down the iMac as the power is now flickering. I'm using the iPod. We've lost some small limbs and chestnuts are flying whacking the house and deck. The winds so far are not beyond 75km/hr, howling a bit. My town has power outages but not here.


Hang in there, Sharon. During the Fall, when we get winds up over 100km/h, my neighbor's chestnut trees "shares" their chestnuts with our roof. The winds have to be over 100km/h for them to travel the 20 feet to our property. Watch out for your windows. However, Leslie's advice was good in times like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 28C humidex reading, but a slight ocean breeze, compliments of Earl, is making this a grand sunny day here in St.John's. Still hard to think that our good weather is brought on by dangerous weather for the folks in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 25C with a 30C humidex reading. The last time it got this warm in September here in St.John's was when Hurricane Juan hit Nova Scotia in late Sept. back in 2003.


----------



## SINC

A chilly 14° in Jasper with scattered showers.


----------



## macdoodle

Warm at 26C right now, no wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Warm at 26C right now, no wind...


Same here ......... warm at 21C with a 27C humidex and all is still .... no wind. A nice sunset is forming, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earl has brought us above average temps and a distinct lack of any wind. Currently 20C at just past 11PM.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Earl has brought us above average temps and a distinct lack of any wind. Currently 20C at just past 11PM.


that is certainly hot for your part of the planet, at this time of night, is it because it has created a vacuum?? Why would it not just blow through??

17C right now, no wind, but hazy over the foothills, I am thinking Don might be in for a chilly night! hopefully there is a furnace in his 'mobile' (I am sure there is, and they may need it tonight... almost looks as if it is raining 'over the mountains'


----------



## eMacMan

We had a very pleasant day, with a climax of Taber Corn, Bar B Q'd Alberta Prime Rib Steak, BC Peaches and real ice cream.

Sadly that nasty weather in Sincs part of the province is headed south. Double digits are a fantasy at least for the next couple of days. If we are lucky we will be seeing rain over the next few days, otherwise snow. 

Still Norway is already a foot and a half into winter as we merely hover on the edge.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to warm winds whistling through the house. 21C temps and brisk breezes brought the sweet smell of the ocean to greet us this morning. The winds are not strong enough to cause any major damage, but the leaves blowing back and forth in the trees sounds like the ocean waves and surf.


----------



## SINC

-4° with frost covering everything here in the Hinton/Jasper KOA this morning. Rain and a high of only 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -4° with frost covering everything here in the Hinton/Jasper KOA this morning. Rain and a high of only 13° today.


Morning, Sinc. Sounds like poor weather for your long weekend. At least you have TV and cribbage.

While I am not going anywhere, this is going to be a record setting weekend here in St.John's, breaking the temperature records from 1949 for yesterday, today and maybe tomorrow. This is turning out to be the best Labor Day weekend, at least weather wise, since I came to St.John's back in 1977. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

We bottomed out at 5°C. Weatherman says to expect it to stay stuck on 6°C for the next couple of days and the rain that started last night will continue for at least a couple more days.

Expect a lot of weekend warriors will be heading home early. Probably with chips on their shoulders. Bad weather, heavy traffic, and aggressive drivers make it a good day to avoid the highways especially as they are all two-laners around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit a record setting 25C this afternoon here in St.John's. Sunshine and blue skies, with a brisk westerly wind is making this a great day to be outside.


----------



## macdoodle

Sounds as if you are having a grand finale to your summer Marc, 
It is raining and cold here 6 at the moment and heading for a high of 8 today, looks like the clouds have nestled in for a bit of a stay... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sounds as if you are having a grand finale to your summer Marc,
> It is raining and cold here 6 at the moment and heading for a high of 8 today, looks like the clouds have nestled in for a bit of a stay... !


Yes, macdoodle. It is a glorious sunny 26C with a 30C humidex reading, but with a 45km/h warm wind, it is a great day. Took a couple of my dogs out to Churchill Park ........ along with a kite I bought in Montreal many years ago. This is a fine send-off to summer here in St.John's.


----------



## screature

Chilly and grey here today... about 15C and overcast... started out sunny.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through here in Jasper, but it remains cool at only 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, which has now given way to sunshine, blue skies and 19C temps. No wind to speak of, so this is a grand Labor Day morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

1° here in Jasper/Hinton this morning with rain and a high of only 12° as we head back to Edmonton.


----------



## macdoodle

Right behind you Sinc, just 2 right now on to a hot 16 later, cloudy most of the day! 
Are you heading home today, or in the AM after the traffic of the weekend has subsided?


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and sunny at just past noon. A fine Labor Day here in St.John's. Too much of this sort of weather and we shall lose our Environment Canada status of having the worst overall weather in Canada. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Nearly 9 am and it is up to 4 so there is hope of it making it to 16... it's headed in the right direction thats a plus!! LOL!!


----------



## SINC

13° with bright sunshine and not a puff of wind. Quite nice actually as I watch TSNHD football in the motor home with a "cold one". beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

14 and sunny and bright, no wind, perfect day to dry out... crops etc...


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light ocean breeze and loads of stars out in a crystal clear sky. Great night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

15°, sunny, no wind, perfect football weather. And Edmonton is getting their butts kicked by Calgary. Go Stamps!


----------



## MacDoc

Rainy chilly morning turned into a showers and sun 21 = still 21 and clearing...very nice for our upcoming Adirondacks run


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and clear skies still. Amazing the stars that one is able to see when there is no moon and a clear sky.


----------



## SINC

Still a calm 13°


----------



## eMacMan

7°C and crystal clear so the predicted low is probably overly optimistic. Will probably go negative, just hope we can continue to avoid that first killer frost.


----------



## SINC

5° and a high of only 15° with showers again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 16C but the morning clouds shall give way to sunshine and temps in the low 20s. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

7am and 2C high of 19 later today, frost on the car windows ...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> 7am and 2C high of 19 later today, frost on the car windows ...


 At least it was not snow.

18C and sunny at 11AM. Starting to feel like Fall.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> At least it was not snow.
> 
> 18C and sunny at 11AM. Starting to feel like Fall.


:lmao::lmao: indeed! was some yesterday too, I have the heat on for about an hour or so, then will turn it off, just to take the chill out of the air... had a couple of windows open last night, and forgot about them, the only seat in the bathroom was darn cold this morning... :lmao:
Leaves are still green!! There is some hope ...


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny. Starting to feel like a fine summer's day, St.John's style.


----------



## MacDoc

30 :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy with no wind. A bit of needed overnight rain might also be in the cards. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Managed to narrowly escape snow over the labour day weekend. Now it's Spruce Meadows (again) and we may not be so lucky. Cold and wet weather forecast for the rest of the week. 

Currently about 10°C and raining.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

15° here now and threatening rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a gentle rain falling. A nice evening.


----------



## macdoodle

12 right now and really nice out, wee nip but not much, no wind... 'tis lovely!!


----------



## MacDoc

Finallly that hot bit passed by - 20 and clear. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. Currently, it is sunny and 15C. A grand morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Only 5° this morning on the way to a high of just 13° with more rain. this is getting tiresome, not to mention waterlogged.


----------



## macdoodle

Well 8 right now up to a big 13, has been raining all night, light drizzle at last look...


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> Well 8 right now up to a big 13, has been raining all night, light drizzle at last look...


Ditto a bit further west.tptptptp

Edit: High has been revised down to 10°C and even that meager goal is looking iffy.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with partly sunny skies at just past 1PM. Feels like Fall is here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Looking very nice for our Adirondacks tour - bit of showers tomorrow but mostly sun - then very pretty weekend coming :clap:

15 and clearing.


----------



## SINC

10° with showers again and with a high of only 13°, not much to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy, but it is a quiet Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

8C here and rain is in the air... up to a big 12 so they say... on and off rain I am guessing... right now it is off, but it was on earlier.,,


----------



## SINC

Will it ever stop raining? Looks bad for our Saturday to Wednesday campout in Battleford:


----------



## eMacMan

> 8C here and rain is in the air... up to a big 12 so they say... on and off rain I am guessing... right now it is off, but it was on earlier.,,


As YB so elegantly put it: Looks like Déjá vous all over again!


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

10C with rivers of water running down the streets.

Spring weather has returned for an encore.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain, which we actually need, this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Good news is the rain seems to have hit much of BC as well so hopefully the fires and fire-hazards have been reduced.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Good news is the rain seems to have hit much of BC as well so hopefully the fires and fire-hazards have been reduced.


That is good news, eMacMan. I am glad that the hazardous situation has calmed somewhat.


----------



## iGloo

10˚C and raining in Red Deer, Alberta.


----------



## eMacMan

Guess we should be grateful that the rain is not coming up from the Gulf of Mexico as it would probably be laced with oil and the ethylene glycol BP has been using to try to hide the oil.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Guess we should be grateful that the rain is not coming up from the Gulf of Mexico as it would probably be laced with oil and the ethylene glycol BP has been using to try to hide the oil.beejacon


An interesting idea, eMacMan. Raining here in St.John's, but it is from the southeast, so it is off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the rain is subsiding. Should be foggy comes tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

12C going to 8 , but a bit warmer tomorrow... 17 or so..


----------



## SINC

10° with continuing steady rain. Crap. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

8° with a high of only 14° and MORE RAIN.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain falling. We actually needed a bit of rain, and the heavy rain fell overnight. My rain barrel is now full.


----------



## macdoodle

8C and partly cloudy... no rain... yet none forecast


----------



## eMacMan

Despite an abysmal forecast some blue skies and sunshine this AM. Did dip to about 3°C just before sunrise so the below average temps continue unabated.


----------



## macdoodle

Up to 10 now and the sun is looking pretty happy... good for the crops here, hoping they can dry out!! Fast!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and the rain has stopped. The sun is trying to shine, but I don't think that we shall see it today. Still, it is a nice day overall.


----------



## SINC

10° and overcast with light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and the rain has again stopped, after coming down in buckets. Now, even the sun is starting to shine a bit. A fine evening is brewing.


----------



## SINC

Goodness, the sun broke through and we jumped to 14°. Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C and very still this evening here in St.John's. None of the forecasted thunderstorms hit us this afternoon, just lots of rain.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, down to 13° now.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Goodness, the sun broke through and we jumped to 14°. Wow!


Ditto here except we briefly hit 16°C. Another 3 or 4 days and I wonder if I would have remembered what that bright light was.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C but too much cloud cover for any star gazing tonight. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Yeah eMacMan, I too had forgotten. Off to Battleford in the morning.


----------



## SINC

8° and only 13° here today, but no rain in the forecast will make it nice none the less.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful morning here in St.John's with sunshine and 18C temps. Spent most of the early morning taking our dogs for walks and now it is time to hang out some sheets on the clothes line.


----------



## macdoodle

Well 9C now and on the way to 16, not raining and looks like a lovely fall day on the way...


----------



## eMacMan

Sun, cloud and wind. A good transition day from Construction Season to Almost Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light breeze as we approach midnight here in St.John's. We shall see what the morning brings. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## macdoodle

8C and going down to 4 cant get the widgie to predict tomorrow... it's either busted or bad...


----------



## SINC

3° here in Battleford this morning with a high of 15° today.


----------



## macdoodle

3 right now with an expected high of 19 later... rain tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with the sun trying to shine this morning.


----------



## SINC

5° with a high of 14° and showers as we pack up to leave for home this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a bit of sun. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

This image from a nearby road cam captures it nicely.

All in all another crappy day.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for the day of 12° with sunny periods. That's 6° below average for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 13C this evening as we prepare to BBQ. No wind or rain helps on this Fall day.


----------



## SINC

5° on the way to only 12° with showers today. Boy do the farmers need a few weeks of warm weather to get their crops off.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some rain this morning. Other than that, it is a quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped a degree and sit at only 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a misty rain falling. Everything is a lush green still.


----------



## eMacMan

For nearly a week the Weather Barons have been promising that today would be sunny and warmish. The promise remains. Reality is 6°C and mist. As Marc says; We shall see. 

After today we seem to be looking at cool and wet with double digits just a fond memory.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, a poor harvest setting, but the Farmer's Almanac predicts a warm fall and they are usually much more accurate than EC.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, a poor harvest setting, but the Farmer's Almanac predicts a warm fall and they are usually much more accurate than EC.


True, Sinc. The Canadian Farmers' Almanac predicted cooler and wetter weather for the prairies in August and into September. They were also right on the mark for NL in these two months. 

16C and mild here today in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Not as advertised  only 15 and clouding over


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Not as advertised  only 15 and clouding over


My neighbor is revving up his Harley as we speak, MacDoc. Come on over and ride with him.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the skies are getting brighter now that the drizzle has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see this winter what sort of snow falls upon us.

Will any major Canadian city match or better our record snowfall of 648.4 cm from the winter of 2000-01???????????

CBC News Interactive: Snow records


----------



## SINC

Only 8° at the noon hour and wet and cold. I doubt we will make our high of 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some blue skies and even a bit of sunshine. Might be a good BBQ evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C temps with a clear sky and a beautiful quarter moon in the night sky.


----------



## SINC

We did not meet our high of 12°, still only 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big booming thunder and a bit of lightening woke us all up at about 5AM here in St.John's. Now, it is sunny and 15C at just past 9AM. A beautiful morning.


----------



## SINC

Only 1° this morning as we edge ever closer to a killing frost. And a high of only 7°, 11 degrees lower than normal for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 18C, with some balmy breezes to make this a glorious day.


----------



## eMacMan

Yesterday the sun did come out and we did for a brief moment reach 20°C. Then the rain came, the temp plummeted and we are back to the crap that has been with us for most of the summer.

The Weather Barons now calling cool and wet for the forecastable future. Tuesday is the closest sunshine carrot and even that now has some rain thrown in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 22C with nice breezes out of the southwest. It is a balmy afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Still a cold and wet 2°. A fine end to the coldest summer on record in a hundred years.


----------



## macdoodle

Supposed to be 7 and rain, but it is 10 and no rain... so far!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still a cold and wet 2°. A fine end to the coldest summer on record in a hundred years.



We had the coolest June on record, and the warmest July and August on record. Strange weather here in Canada. At just past 3PM it is 26C with the humidex.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through the gloom and we've jumped way up to 3° over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Farmers' Almanac predicted that we would be affected by tropical conditions (i.e., a hurricane), and we are since such disturbances usually bring us warm, humid and windy conditions, just like now. 20C with no humidex reading and a nice warm breeze.


----------



## SINC

Wow, we're up to 4° now with a very cold wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and a beautiful quarter moon under 15C temps. A grand evening.


----------



## macdoodle

raining, slow and steady, 6:30 and 7 and the rain is just being persistent... a downpour is better, at least it is over fast, this drizzle goes on and on....


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> raining, slow and steady, 6:30 and 7 and the rain is just being persistent... a downpour is better, at least it is over fast, this drizzle goes on and on....


Ditto a bit further west except we are already down to 4°C. May see some snow tomorrow or even later tonight.

According to MD it's more of the AGW fallout. Wish it would fall on TO, we're tired of it!


----------



## eMacMan

*Snow NO!*

Has started to snow. Leaves have just started to turn so hope it does not get too thick as the trees have just started to recover from the Sept. 11, 2005 early season blizzard.


----------



## MacDoc

a nippy 10 but clearing skies and lovely mid 20s weather coming up


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. Now, it is sunny and 15C. A fine day is in store for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

"A nippy 10°?"

How's a nippy -7° here this morning with a high of 9° and sunny today?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> "A nippy 10°?"
> 
> How's a nippy -7° here this morning with a high of 9° and sunny today?


Sinc, are the leaves on the trees starting to turn colors yet in this chill?


----------



## SINC

Half of the leaves had turned colour a couple of weeks back Dr. G. This will turn the balance now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Half of the leaves had turned colour a couple of weeks back Dr. G. This will turn the balance now.


 I love Fall as a season, but here in St.John's it comes gradually. By mid-Nov. most of the leaves will have changed colors and fallen from the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and mostly sunny. Will have to go out and mow the lawn once again.


----------



## eMacMan

An even 0°C with snow on the leaves. Will head out shortly to knock snow from some of the branches.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> An even 0°C with snow on the leaves. Will head out shortly to knock snow from some of the branches.


Sorry to hear of this, eMacMan. I shall think kindly of you as I mow the lawn this afternoon. My body would be in shock if I saw snow in Sept. or Oct.


----------



## eMacMan

> Sorry to hear of this, eMacMan. I shall think kindly of you as I mow the lawn this afternoon. My body would be in shock if I saw snow in Sept. or Oct.


Thankfully the wind has risen from the dead and cleared the branches. Temp has risen to a glorious 2°C so the roads and sidewalks are also clear. However should I decide to attempt to escape this dreary weather I shall have to sweep the windshield.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine has melted the frost off the windshields and roof tops as we climbed to 3° in the past couple of hours.


----------



## macdoodle

Showers, rain and 2C right now, we didn't get any snow, but friends in calgary reported it was there this morning... 

The leaves are beginning to turn and the first is the mountain ash... it is very pretty, sadly we do not get the visual splendor of fall out here in the west that is common back east, and that I do miss... so anything with real colour is a treat to these eyes... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C, with a nice ocean breeze. A grand afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

5° over the noon hour with bright sunshine and a very cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past midnight. We had a sprinkle of rain while I was inside at a concert, but the skies are clearing and the stars are now coming out. A beautiful night.


----------



## macdoodle

Well damp and on and off rain all day and evening, overcast and chilly with a touch of the 'fog feeling' coming on, going down to 1C tonight, and my furnace has been on this evening, enough to take the chill out of the air...
4C right now.. 10 pm or so...


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to a sunny 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C right now, but the morning sunshine has been replaced with possible rain clouds. Still, it is warm this morning, and I have inside work to do around the house.


----------



## SINC

We are now exactly 18° colder than that Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are now exactly 18° colder than that Dr. G.


----------



## eMacMan

Have been stuck at 2°C for the past 12 hours. Yesterday brought us a magnificent high of 4°C.

Guesses have been waffling as to when we will see double digits again. Yesterday it was Monday, Today it is tomorrow. Tomorrow next month? Next year?


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Have been stuck at 2°C for the past 12 hours. Yesterday brought us a magnificent high of 4°C.
> 
> Guesses have been waffling as to when we will see double digits again. Yesterday it was Monday, Today it is tomorrow. Tomorrow next month? Next year?



Where exactly are you located, eMacMan?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Where exactly are you located, eMacMan?


SW corner of AB. The only Canadian community to ever elect a communist mayor. 

Was not as big of a coup for the party as you might think as the local council pretty much ignored all of the party directives. Today, I am sad to say, they seem quite willing to take their marching orders from a couple of local promoters, rather than the voters.


----------



## SINC

We're firmly entrenched at -1° so far today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> SW corner of AB. The only Canadian community to ever elect a communist mayor.
> 
> Was not as big of a coup for the party as you might think as the local council pretty much ignored all of the party directives. Today, I am sad to say, they seem quite willing to take their marching orders from a couple of local promoters, rather than the voters.


Really?!? Thanks for this info, comrade. As for the voters .......

"Aux, armes, citoyens .......... Formez vos bataillons!"

YouTube - NATIONAL ANTHEM OF Soviet Union (The Internationale)


----------



## Dr.G.

The drizzle has stopped and the sun is coming out, but our temps have dipped to 14C. Fells like a real Fall day.


----------



## Znook

Currently raining here in RRC after having been overcast all day. Temps struggled to pass 13C and are now starting to drop (12C) as the evening draws in. Outside it's dark. 20:30


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Currently raining here in RRC after having been overcast all day. Temps struggled to pass 13C and are now starting to drop (12C) as the evening draws in. Outside it's dark. 20:30


14C here as we are 3 1/2 hours behind you here in St.John's, NL.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> 14C here as we are 3 1/2 hours behind you here in St.John's, NL.


Hi Marc. Forecast for tomorrow is par for the norm; rain, rain and more rain, I'm afraid, with a high of 16


----------



## SINC

Sun popped thru for a couple of hours and we jumped to 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Hi Marc. Forecast for tomorrow is par for the norm; rain, rain and more rain, I'm afraid, with a high of 16


Forecast for tomorrow here in St.John's is for sunshine and 16C temps. A good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sun popped thru for a couple of hours and we jumped to 11°.


Very dark outside at 10PM and our temps have dropped dramatically to 12C.


----------



## eMacMan

And the blahs continue. A big cheery fire earlier this afternoon and our famous homemade pizza for dinner really helped chase the blues. What is really required now is a massive dose of honest to goodness (non-liquid) sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> And the blahs continue. A big cheery fire earlier this afternoon and our famous homemade pizza for dinner really helped chase the blues. What is really required now is a massive dose of honest to goodness (non-liquid) sunshine.


I wish you well, eMacMan. We are getting rain overnight and then some sunshine during the day. Currently, 12C right now as we approach midnight, but it is going down to a chilly 7C overnight. Tomorrow should be 16C and sunny, which is fine with me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. It is now nearly 8AM with lots of sunshine and blue skies, and temps at 9C. A grand Sunday is in store for us here in St.John's. Hope it travels eastwards to touich all of you our there in ehMacLand.


----------



## macdoodle

5C here this morning, and cloudy, rain in the forecast. and I am sure you were hoping for the beautiful sun to head out here to us in the west Dr G... 
I sure hope it can make it's reappearance too... really soon!! 
It has not been seen in it's usual splendor for far too many weeks!! (months actually!) 

It seems you are getting our weather and we are getting BC's weather... strange turn of events this year....


----------



## SINC

0° here this morning and with a forecast high of 5° not much room for improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we approach noon. This might be our high for the day, but the sun has some warmth to it still so it shall be a great afternoon to work out in the garden.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 16C as we approach noon. This might be our high for the day, but the sun has some warmth to it still so it shall be a great afternoon to work out in the garden.


Lucky you!! I am wrapped into a sweater, and finally turned on the fireplace to remove the 'chill' 

it is beginning to drizzle.... 

happy gardening mon ami... you are sure having a super summer / fall will be pretty also... and nice!! 

supposed to go up to 14 and some sun later!!


----------



## eMacMan

Drizzled to a frizzled..,


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C as we approach midnight here in St.John's. A nice moon is out and all is still.


----------



## MLeh

I drove from the west coast to Golden today.

It's raining in BC today.


----------



## sissy

sunshine, sunshine, hoooooot.......


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is cloudy and 14C this morning, but we are in for it overnight.

A "Tropical Storm Warning" is in effect for us here in St.John's, compliments of Igor, with rainfall amounts between 50 and 150 millimetres expected by Tuesday evening, brought in by winds up to 100km/h. This should be fun. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

3° and it has been raining all night and looks like it will continue all day with the RH at 100% and a high of only 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we approach noon, and the winds are starting to pick up a bit. A forewarning of what is to come tonight and all day tomorrow. By this time on Wednesday, we may have received up to five inches of rain. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Eyes say thinner clouds than I've seen in a week. Forecast says more rain and even some snow.

Forecast high of 16°C has been dropped to 12°. As it is currently 9°C perhaps we shall see double digits today. That in itself would be a pleasant change.

Thanks to the very late start to summer and the unheard of wet September looks like Alberta's farmers are really hooped this year. 

Only good news for Southern Alberta is if we get through tomorrow without a killer frost, then several days of sunshine are forecast. Though we have seen this sort of promises drowned by reality earlier these past three months.


----------



## macdoodle

5C right now and supposed to go to 14 but with rain and snow later today.... so' they' say.... I think eMacman is right, the farmers will sustain great losses this year... terrible to see all that beautiful grain left on the ground ....


----------



## SINC

Take a peek at this just a few hours west of us now:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk! I take it that is wet snow, Sinc. Way too early for that sort of weather. We are still in for up to five inches of rain in a 30 hour period. Let's see .......... an inch of rain would be a foot of snow .......... five inches of rain would be ................. Yikes.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Take a peek at this just a few hours west of us now:


 this is painful to see this early in the year... how did you get this shot Don? Special program?? Very interesting....


----------



## SINC

macdoodle said:


> this is painful to see this early in the year... how did you get this shot Don? Special program?? Very interesting....


No Leslie, it is available to anyone. I just used the AMA web cams and took a screen shot:

AMA Road Reports - Highway Cameras

Here is one you might recognize:


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada has now informed us that we might get up to 200mm of rain (aka 8 inches) brought onshore by winds gusting at 120km/h starting tonight and into Wed. morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain outside right now, albeit with 15C temps it is not cold rain. Still, we have already had two inches of rain fall so far .............. and the heaviest rain is not due until morning. Schools are closed, insurance companies are sending out emergency emails to their clients re flood prevention, the police have been making dire warnings ................. and Igor has not even hit us yet full force. This is like White Juan, only wetter, warmer ............. and with advance warning. 

My neighbor is getting ready to lauch his boat .............. from his driveway!!!!


----------



## macdoodle

Gee Mark it isn't sounding too good, we have had a steady on / off drizzel for a few days, but nothing to warrant out boats coming out... better get the waders handy just in case, and move all in the basement to higher ground... (forgot, you have done that already!) 

Cloudy and damp, 5C and more rain and showers tonight and tomorrow... tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Yep, raining here too. Still. Again. Ongoing. Pick a word. It's been going on for months.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yep, raining here too. Still. Again. Ongoing. Pick a word. It's been going on for months.


And here as well, could even snow tonight.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to only 9° with the odd sunny period.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 17C as we face a hurrican watch here in St.John's. We had over two inches of rain overnight, with another four inches forecasted for today, brought in by 130+km/h winds. Luckily, most schools are closed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listening to a CBC Interview with Environment Canada's hurricane forecaster in Halifax. He said that St.John's can now expect gusts of wind of a Category 2 Hurricane. Pouring rain right now ........... 

Some parts of NL have received 240mm of rain in the past 10 hours ........... with the bulk of the rain and wind yet to hit.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Listening to a CBC Interview with Environment Canada's hurricane forecaster in Halifax. He said that St.John's can now expect gusts of wind of a Category 2 Hurricane. Pouring rain right now ...........
> 
> Some parts of NL have received 240mm of rain in the past 10 hours ........... with the bulk of the rain and wind yet to hit.


Sure not sounding too healthy down your way Marc, I hope there aren't any big trees close to your house... not too much you can do but batten down the hatches and ride it out, I hear Cornerbrook are getting a good lot of it... 

We are dark and overcast and raining with showers later... big high today of 4C 
it is 1 right now...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sure not sounding too healthy down your way Marc, I hope there aren't any big trees close to your house... not too much you can do but batten down the hatches and ride it out, I hear Cornerbrook are getting a good lot of it...
> 
> We are dark and overcast and raining with showers later... big high today of 4C
> it is 1 right now...


Yes, big mature trees all around the house, the power and phone lines. Some water is seeping into my basement, since I am surrounded by a couple of inches of water ............ but this is nothing compared to other parts of NL that have water up over the guard rails on the highway, and people rowing away of their homes for safer and higher ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went outside for about three minutes to check around my house and I am drenched in warm rain. 16C with 70km/w winds. Kids are out playing in the puddles and ponds forming in Churchill Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada now predicts gusts up to 140km/h to hit St.John's in the next few hours. We are now under a hurricane watch.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Environment Canada now predicts gusts up to 140km/h to hit St.John's in the next few hours. We are now under a hurricane watch.


Watch out for those chestnuts Dr. G!!! I hope this system blows through quickly and you will not have too much cleanup to do. Take care ok?


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Environment Canada now predicts gusts up to 140km/h to hit St.John's in the next few hours. We are now under a hurricane watch.


Had a look at the weather channel and it is looking pretty grim out there, the wind is coming in clockwise from the south (if memory serves me) but will change direction later this afternoon... it looks devastating to the east with some places already with 120mm of rain, and the highways flooded out in many areas... I hope you have a sub-pump in the basement though it would be working on overtime right now if it could help at all... 
My thoughts and prayers are with all of you on the Rock, in hoes it will not claim any lives or homes... I would be concerned about the power lines too ... hope the doxies have found safe refuge ... under your bed most likely, the wind ( sound) really hurts their ears if it is whistling... stay safe Marc and Deborah, hope you don't lose power...
Guess you will have to find those extra sweaters and candles just in case... 

I won't be complaining about the 'drizzle' anytime soon! 
Take care...


----------



## eMacMan

Hope you weather this one too Marc.

Out here early snows in Glacier National Park have closed the "Going To The Sun" road for the season. Compared to that, our inch of snow looks rather paltry.

Still today will be the fifth straight day I have had a fire going. Normal for the entire month of September should be zero.


----------



## MacDoc

:yikes:











So gorgeous out - soft air - 24 degrees - riding in my mesh - left the Shed and head North on Winston Churchill, came over the rise.......ooooooops.......now if that is big enough to see continuous lighting all the way south of Orangeville - I don't want to be anywhere near it - especially at night.


too good to be true riding night.....quite the show coming....

scampered home -

Nice tailwind so the tunes were great, took it easy - city look great coming down the escarpment....big full moon. Glad I got out for a few hours.

Eyewitness from Balmy Beach.....



> power out from 8-ish till at least midnight
> satellite internet was out for about 1.5 hours - probably more to come
> satellite tv was out for about an hour
> 
> i feel like i live in a 3rd world country


----------



## SINC

-3° with heavy frost this morning on the way to a high of 14° and sunny today.


----------



## eMacMan

Summer is over, long gone, kaput...really never was. The sun has finally emerged. Currently about 5°C with a sizzling high of 11°C predicted. Fall colours are maybe 2 or 3 days from their peak if the winds don't get too severe. 

With luck this is the beginning of a glorious Indian Summer. Otherwise a week of good weather then back in the tank.

Been seeing news reports of lots of power outages in NL and Labrador. Hope that is the only reason we have not heard anything from Marc over the past 24 hours.


----------



## SINC

Up to 4° in bright sun here now on the way to 14°, but a very cold light breeze.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Summer is over, long gone, kaput...really never was. The sun has finally emerged. Currently about 5°C with a sizzling high of 11°C predicted. Fall colours are maybe 2 or 3 days from their peak if the winds don't get too severe.
> 
> With luck this is the beginning of a glorious Indian Summer. Otherwise a week of good weather then back in the tank.
> 
> Been seeing news reports of lots of power outages in NL and Labrador. Hope that is the only reason we have not heard anything from Marc over the past 24 hours.


I hope so too, eMacMan, the aftermath is looking pretty darn severe ... might not hear for a few days...  
As for us, 13 is the expected high, but 7 right now, talked to a friend in Edmonton and she said there was frost this morning and it was cold , but sunny there right now... she wore her winter coat to work this morning..... :yikes:

Guess we will not be far behind, hoping for a nice indian summer...


----------



## MacDoc

17 and a Super harvest moon in the sky - rare sight.












> NASA says much of the Northern Hemisphere had the chance to view a “super harvest moon” as the sun set to the west and the moon rose in the east. The two sources of light mixed, resulting in what NASA described as a “360-degree, summer-autumn twilight glow” that hasn’t been seen in nearly 20 years.
> 
> ‘Rarely does autumn begin with such celestial fanfare.”
> 
> NASA says a super harvest moon appears “strangely inflated.”
> 
> The “super harvest moon” receives its name from a time before electric lighting was used, and farmers depended largely on bright moonlight to extend the workday to gather their crops.


----------



## macdoodle

MacDoc said:


> 17 and a Super harvest moon in the sky - rare sight.


Too cloudy here to see this, I love the harvest moon... it is so stunning... 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MacDoc

It is still incredibly bright and one of the planets is hanging off to the left. Live shot shortly - coffee first. A crisp 11 - Hope to leave for the finger Lakes shortly. Riding weather looks excellent.

Roof of my van turned into a lake - I'm afraid the light gathering on my little Panasonic leaves much to be desired...still - it did okay


----------



## SINC

3° on the way to a pleasant 15° in the sun today.


----------



## MacDoc

Heading to 19 today and 28 :yikes: tomorrow - even hotter 31 in Watkin's Glen where I hope to be based for the weekend.
Quite the fall weather.....recipe for nasty T-storms.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -3 right now... heading for 16 C later... sun is out, finally... and nice to see!


----------



## eMacMan

Bottomed at -4°C. Coldest night so far this month. Judging by the windshields and roofs this was a killer frost. Thankfully the leaves have started to turn so we should not have black leaves hanging from the trees all winter.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and cottage country getting beat on again.


----------



## eMacMan

You just knew that 6 consecutive days of sunshine had to be a bald faced lie. Today should have been the second. Instead we got cool, windy and cloudy. Topped out at 10°C.

Will Indian Summer follow the path of summer? Late to arrive and early to depart!


----------



## MacDoc

holding at 17 - hmmmm and the nasty to the north has drifted away.
maybe redo my aborted ride.


----------



## macdoodle

'Twas a bright sunny, windy day it is 12 right now.. not too cold... rather nice around here, so I thought!


----------



## MacDoc

16 at 4 am - woken by a phone call from a client I think was accidental - nice and out and heading to hot....guess Iride to the Forks for early latte and munchie. Too nice a day late in Sept to waste. heading to 28


----------



## SINC

2° here at 4:00 a.m. while up to work on the website. A sunny high of 17° and 23° tomorrow will make for a great final camping weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. It is now very sunny and 10C here in St.John's as we continue to clean up after Hurricane Igor, which hit us with a category 2 strength.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and mugly at 10.30 am. 



 *Feels Like*: 34
 *Wind*: SW 26km/h
 *Wind gusts*: 37km/h
did I say it's only 10.30 am.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at nearly 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at 2PM and light winds. Three days ago it was a bit warmer ............... and much windier.


----------



## MacDoc

30 and windy as all heck - feels like 40+

I'm outa here....

Tough riding tho

Beat the rain to the Shed - single line of showers rolling by. Over soon. Still 29 and muggy.


----------



## macdoodle

17 C right now, no wind and bright and sunny... the sky is BLUE!! who knew??


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming and 13C this evening.


----------



## SINC

5° here in beautiful Elk Island National Park, flooded with brilliant moonlight and bright stars that makes the forest seem surreal. A high of 23° today makes me wish we could stay tonight too, but alas, it is not to be. We must leave this place of peace for the last time this season and go home to winterize the motor home.


----------



## MacDoc

Back to a seasonal 15 - blowing like crazy - set a bunch of records yesterday. warmish to say the least.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning with 8C temps. A typical Fall day here in St.John's. Typical anything is better than what we experienced this past week.


----------



## MacDoc

clean air, sun decent temp at 15 but blustery


----------



## macdoodle

12C right now on the way to 24C... could it be summer trying to make up for not being here earlier?
fairly warm for 7:30 am!!


----------



## SINC

After a very warm 27° yesterday, we still sit at 13° this morning on the way to only 19 today with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 12C. A beautiful Fall day. My neighbor's maple tree has about a dozen or so leaves which are starting to turn yellow and orange ............... a sure sign that Fall is upon us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Most of our leaves are yellow and half or more are already on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Most of our leaves are yellow and half or more are already on the ground.


We start to rake leaves around Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

The end of a fine afternoon here in St.John's, spent working in the garden (which I love to do) and cleaning off the windows of our house (which I hate to do).


----------



## SINC

The sun appeared and we popped up to 17°, supposed to be 25° tomorrow. Go figure.


----------



## macdoodle

right now it is 19C and almost 6pm we were all the way up to 24 today... according to my outdoor thermometer which is in the shade of a tree at all times! Amazing!


----------



## eMacMan

Last couple of days have been glorious. Lows in the double digits which only happened 4 times over the entire summer. Lots of wind today but the leaves managed to hang on which is great, cause they are right at their peak.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and on the way to a sunny high of 24°, well above average for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful blue skies and sunshine, with 16C temps. A grand Fall day to spend outside in the garden ........... which I did. Now, back to work.


----------



## SINC

A fine fall day at 13° on the way to a sunny 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Take a look at the before and after pics. Amazing what damage Nature can bring about to one peaceful spot. 

CBC Newfoundland and Labrador | Blogs | Ryan Snoddon


----------



## eMacMan

So today was absolutely glorious. Fall colours here in SW AB are absolutely phenomenal this year. What's more perhaps because of the cool wet summer they have managed to hang in despite some fairly ferocious winds. 

Today we drove the Kananaskis Highway from Longview to Highway 1 and back again. Nearly 40 Kms of fall colours before we even started up the pass. Aspen, cottonwood, willow and everything else all turned at the same time. High elevations and low all turned at the same time. At Highwood Pass even the larch were glowing. Make this drive in one direction or the other almost every year. Cannot remember any previous year that came anywhere close to this one. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise again this morning. A few leaves are starting to turn color, but mostly it is green and growing and lush.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, damp and 11° on the way to a high of only 18° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 15C. Going to go and BBQ some hot dogs for my lunch ........... and then mow the lawn.


----------



## macdoodle

Currently sitting at 20C and a high of 25 expected... I think it will be warmer than that... 
Bright blue skies and mild breezes playing with the leaves on the trees! 
Beautiful fall day!! 
Enjoy your BBQ Dr G you have certainly earned it... the storm didn't affect the tomato plants?? Even better...


----------



## SINC

Just drove in to Edmonton and it is literally pouring rain for the whole 8 km run this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 17C in sunshine this afternoon, but now it is 15C as the clouds roll in. Might get some rain this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset this evening. A pleasant evening forming with 14C temps and a chance of some light overnight rain. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

13C right now, down to 6 tonight, and expecting 20 tomorrow... looks like a lovely week ahead, it has been grand so far... wee sprinkle of rain tonight, but not more than 10 min worth...


----------



## SINC

14° here now and a high of 19° tomorrow in the sun. Yes!


----------



## MacDoc

Got sucker punched today.
Constant rain for 36 hours...then the sun busted out early afternoon....18 degrees - glorious.
headed north to the Shed - coffee and some colours....
not a chance  15 and raining when I got there - rain and fog all afternoon.....what a tease that little warm and sunny break was. 13 now
Gonna try again for a autumn leaves run tomorrow. _Supposed_ to be nice. 

There was such a rotation on that rain that I wonder if it was Igor winding down ad dumping it's last load of water.....so warm in the break.... ?

Guess not
Hurricane Igor, 2010 / Stormpulse / Hurricanes, severe weather, tracking, mapping
It's off into the North Atlantic.
Must have just been a southern front with a load of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C this morning and it feels like it is going to rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to a seasonal 16° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as the sun is burning off the morning fog. Balmy breezes are upon us now making this a fine day.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 2C and on to 20 this afternoon... hmmmm nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C still at just past 1PM, but a balmy fog is surrounding us here in St.John's. No bother, since I love fog.


----------



## SINC

6° in bright sunshine, a nice change from all that rain yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A record-setting 22C this afternoon here in St.John's ................ with an unbelievable humidex reading of 27C. Amazing. We might not experience these sorts of temps again until late June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C at 9PM. An amazing day, weather-wise, re the record high temps.


----------



## SINC

A lovely evening at 16°, 19° tomorrow and in the 20s for the weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Fabulous day almost no wind. Leaves still hanging in there!


----------



## MacDoc

Drop dead gorgeous - got 400k of lovely S Ontario roads today by mcycle and more coming tomorrow 
some colour here - got to 20C and heading to 21 tomorrow.









more here
Fall Colours - get out there - gonna be gorgeous tomorrow as well - post upi yours


----------



## Dr.G.

Great colors, MacDoc. Only one tree in my area has started to have a dozen or so leaves change colors. So, any picture I might post would just be green. 

17C and foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to a sunny 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as the fog is slowly lifting. Might experience some sunshine and 20C temps if this continues. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, but a balmy 18C this morning here in St.John's. None of the leaves are turning color yet due to all the warm weather we are experiencing.


----------



## SINC

Clear and nippy at 3° this morning, but a sunny high of 19° will help farmers get their crops off today. When it stays dry and above freezing, they can run 24 hours a day to finish the harvest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm temps here in St.John's, with 23C temps and a 27C humidex reading. This breaks a nearly 40 year old record for the warmest temps on Oct. 1st.


----------



## The Doug

70mm of rain yesterday. What a day. 

Chance of showers and 16 today. Looking forward to clearer weather starting tomorrow... as long as there's no precipitation I don't care what the temperature is...


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 24C with a humidex reading of 30C. Have to go looking for the fan for tonight. Luckily, there is a nice balmy breeze, so I am able to open up all the windows to let air flow throughout the house. As well, the sun has come out ................ now that I have come inside from working out in the garden for the past couple of hours.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed up to 10°, about half way to our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

With 24C temps and a 32C humidex reading, nothing is changing colors yet here in St.John's. I have plants that are starting to bloom once again, so my garden has colors on display. Today is warmer than any day in June.


----------



## eMacMan

Blue skies, sunshine and fall colours. All is well with the world at least in SW AB.

Sadly it seems that the reason for our cold, wet, non-existent summer was a very early return of La Ninå. Given the brutal winter in the southern hemisphere, with little sis arriving a year early we can probably expect the same here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is behind some clouds and the wind has shifted directions. Now, we are at 22C and no humidex readings. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 7PM. Feels more like early July than early Oct. as the humidex hit 32C for nearly an hour this afternoon. Sears put away their early-bird snowblowers for a last-chance air conditioner sale.


----------



## SINC

Dropped 10° in an hour. Brrr it is really cool out there now.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under clear skies and a sunny and warm day at 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C already this morning. Once the fog burns off, and the sun appears, it shall go even higher. A grand weekend is in store for us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 22C with a 28C humidex reading. However, with winds out of the south west, it is a fine summer's day to be outside......... and it is only 11AM. I am out on my back deck with my MBP, wifi and a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, St.John's, at nearly 23C, is the warmest spot in Canada. Something must be wrong with their monitors ............ or with our climate. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Something wrong as we are at a wonderful 27 here, and it is just on 3pm... warmest time for us to be sure... and bright and sunny!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C still here in St.John's as we approach 7PM. A grand evening.


----------



## SINC

Still 16° at this hour. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just before 7AM and the sun is just starting to rise in a beautiful array of colors.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to 19° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at 10AM this morning here in St.John's. A grand morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice morning, with 10C temps and a nice sunrise. The morning fog has burned away, so we shall have a day of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 9° with rain and a high of only 14° today, but the rest of the week looks great.


----------



## macdoodle

9 right now, overcast, and rain. lightening and thunder in the forecast for the day...


----------



## eMacMan

It's official. We have had as many double digit lows this fall as we did all summer. To be precise four.

Cloudy all day yesterday, more of the same today.

Then a string of sunshine carrots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this afternoon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to only 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and a nippy 11C this morning. Another grand Fall day.


----------



## macdoodle

8 right now and going to a high of 14C later, showers are predicted...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, not a cloud in the sky, and 15C temps. A great Fall day once again here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and cloudy. We have managed to struggle up to almost 10°C but for whatever reason it feels colder. The sunshine carrot has been pushed back yet another day.

Ah well "Almost Winter" will soon arrive here in Southern Alberta. 

The leaves are getting really thin which makes it feel that much colder.


----------



## SINC

We got the sunshine, but at only 10° with strong winds, it feels much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 15C as we approach 5PM, but it is sad to see the sun so low in the western sky. Another sign of Fall. Such is the cycle of Life.


----------



## eMacMan

Sunshine finally broke through which means that we will probably start dipping below zero at night again. 

Any ways will dig out the binoculars tonight and see if we can spot the Hartley comet.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and clear skies as we approach 9PM. The end of a fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

7° here this morning, 9° in the city, with a sunny high of 24° today and the start of a dry warm spell that will really assist farmers get the crops off.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming, with 10C temps to greet us as we wake to face the new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 12C temps. However, with no wind, the sun still feels strong and warm. A grand Fall day.


----------



## macdoodle

Currently 22 and bright sun... a beautiful day! No wind makes it perfect!


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clears skies this evening shall make for great star gazing.


----------



## SINC

23° in the bright evening sun and more of the same through Sunday.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 22° today, well above normal for the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. This is one of the things I most like about Fall here.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 13°C here, forecast is for a high of 18°C sunny and windy.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, we're going the wrong way, dropping 2° in the past five hours.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like another great Indian Summer day. Another 20 or 30 of these might half make up for the summer that never was here in Southern Alberta.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning and headed to a sunny 19°, a fine fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and the sun is just starting to shine above the horizon. Should be a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## Greywolf

9°C here with a forecast high of 21°C with lots of sunshine, the weekend with the exception of Monday looks great.


----------



## macdoodle

10C right now, and still mighty dark out, couldn't sleep even tho I am tired... too much on my mind I guess... 

Supposed to go to 20 later, it was 27 or more here yesterday... Ahhh Summer, better late than never!


----------



## SINC

We've moved up to 9° in the past couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 15C temps. A grand Fall afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

was 23 today - fantastic weather and more to come tho not that warm - still 19 at 9 pm :clap:
down to 6 tonight.....7 for a chilly start to the riding tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Still 16° at 8:00 p.m. and 23° for the high for the next two days. :clap:


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 14°C with a forecast of 22°C for today, sunny, breezy and pleasant. Winds from the W at 24 . I guess I will have to cut the lawn!! Golf game planned for tomorrow, again with sunny and pleasant conditions.


----------



## MacDoc

That would be sweet - where is that forecast from....it's already warmer than they called for last night....22 here would still mean warmish in Fenelon Falls where we are headed on mcycles.
It's 12 here now at 5 am - was expecting 6.

I'll take an extension of yesterday thanks :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Hopefully, this gift of Nature shall move on west so that you may all wake up to the start of a gentle day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We're well over an hour from sunup yet, but sit at 6° this morning on the way to a beautiful sunny fall day at 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand Fall day, with sunshine and 15C temps this afternoon. The sun is slowly starting to set now, but it was still a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

YouTube - 22 Minutes - Canadian Winter Forecast EXCEPT in BC


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to another sunny and warm fall day at 22°.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently sitting at 4°C this morning, that was a bit of a shock when I went outside with the dog. Forecast is for sunny conditions with a high of 21°C, windy though which won't help my golf game.


----------



## macdoodle

15 right now and 21 later... beautiful day, slight wind... bright and sunny! Perfect!


----------



## SINC

We too have now popped up to 15° in bright sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

It started at 3 this morning so put on warm gear......oops....now 22!!!! Riding in shirt sleeves

still some colour around










enjoying a perfectly presented latte at the Shed in Belfountain...










along with hundreds and hundreds of others....including a couple of unusual visitors....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C here in St.John's. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy afternoon, but a 21°, quite pleasant. A great day for yard work, warm but not hot.


----------



## eMacMan

Cloudy day here in SW AB. We did manage 18°C for a minute or two. Tomorrow promises to be yet another double digit fail.


----------



## SINC

We may break double digits here, but only barely.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, the end of a fine Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Still 14° here, warmer than tomorrow's high.


----------



## MacDoc

Temp finally dropping toward seasonal...stayed at 19 for quite a stretch - now 13 and heading to 8


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 8C here this morning. The leaves are starting to change colors, but all is mostly green.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has come out and it is 9C. The start of a nice Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Only 4° this morning on the way to a cool, but sunny dat at 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past 1PM. Going to take some of our dogs for a walk after lunch.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB is to be quite cool, sticking in the single digits. To add insult to injury it's wet as well.tptptptp

Looks like the first fire this month later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've only gained a single degree to 5°in the past eight hours.


----------



## eMacMan

We're still stuck at the overnight low of 4°C. I do see that they have moved the sunshine carrot back a day to Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still mostly sunny and 12C after a brisk walk with our dogs.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and we sit at 11°, but there is a nasty cold wind out of the NW


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 6°C here this morning, looks like we are in for a cool down this week, highs of 12°-13°C all week with some showers Wed. night and Thursday during the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise about an hour ago. It is now a nippy 7C but lots of sunshine and no wind make this a grand morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and a chilly 4° with showers and a high of only 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 13C as we approach noon. Going to have to mow the lawn once again, which is very strange/rare for us here in St.John's by this time in October.


----------



## MacDoc

Clear and 3 heading down...back to seasonal


----------



## SINC

A nippy 1° here this morning on the way to a high of 17° with sunny periods.


----------



## SINC

5° and calm under clear skies and a sunny and warm 20° today, well above normal.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 8º here with light rain, forecast high of 13º. It looks like we are in for rain/showers for today and Friday. I guess that is ok, sunny for the weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

wet verging on very wet at times - excellent for my new sod and now a nice forecast for the weekend


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. It is a bit cool but very sunny with no wind. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning as a cold front moved in overnight and will keep our high to only 8°, but sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 10C temps as we approach noon. The leaves are finally starting to turn colors.


----------



## macdoodle

Says 9 on my widget, but 5 on the thermometer... chilly but looks as if the sun will shine.... up to a big 10 but it might get warmer than that...


----------



## SINC

Dropped to 2° in the past three hours or so, going the wrong way so far today.


----------



## KC4

NOOOO! It's SNOWING HERE! 

AAAAAGGggghhhhHHHH!


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> NOOOO! It's SNOWING HERE!
> 
> AAAAAGGggghhhhHHHH!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is up in the southern sky. A fine evening is upon us here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

5C and the snow has come and gone... down tonight to a minus, but then it is supposed to go up to warmer over the weekend into the week... so I guess it was just a taste, last year snow arrived on October 4th or 6th... so we cannot yet complain...


----------



## SINC

A chilly 4° with a bitterly cold NW wind at 50 KPH, forecast again tomorrow.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 7º here but feels like 2º because of the wind, a high of 14º today with sunny and windy conditions, golf will be a challenge!!


----------



## SINC

A single 1° here this morning and we will struggle against very cold, high winds again today as we try to get to 8°.


----------



## MacDoc

6 degrees and clear heading to a nice weekend in the mid teens. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

9C temps, going up to at least 13C as we await the rains/wind that hit Nova Scotia yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Quite cold this AM at -7°C. Nice and sunny with a magnificent high of 5°C predicted. 

"Almost Winter" has arrived. At least we dodged the snow that got Lethbridge and Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling. Not sure where the heavy rain that pounded Nova Scotia is yet, but we can gladly bypass this after the damage Igor did to most of NL. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've lost ground and dropped to -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain is picking up a bit, as is the wind, but so are the temps. Still 10C going up to 13C overnight.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely fall day - better than anticipated....got to 15 - tons of mcyclists and cyclists out in the rural areas. 
Colours just about gone tho..


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 13C and rain as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

Only 3° and a sure bet for frost again tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> Only 3° and a sure bet for frost again tonight.


You are lucky, we are at -3 and up to 11 tomorrow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 13C at just before 8AM this morning here in St.John's. Very quiet, with no wind or rain ........ just a bit of fog.


----------



## SINC

-4° and we'll struggle to get to 11° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C but the fog is lifting and the sun seems to be coming out. Should be a nice Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and 10C this morning. A fine start to the day.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning on the way to 13° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly cloudy now and 11C. Still, it is a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine now and 13C. A grand Fall day. Leaves are starting to change colors and they look great in the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Currently 12° with high scattered cloud and periods of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently 12° with high scattered cloud and periods of sunshine.


Same here, although the sun is low on the horizon and starting to form a nice sunset.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 11ºC here but feels cooler due to the wind, it looks to be sunny and cool this week except for Wednesday when it is supposed to rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is shining in the southern sky. Not full, but clear and bright nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, we've nose dived to only 7°. In a real hurry too.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 6C here with a sunny high of 13ºC today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 5C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

5° here this morning with a high of 14 with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, a light breeze and 9C temps make this a fine Fall morning.


----------



## macdoodle

8C right now, up to 16 later in the day... for me this is ideal weather...


----------



## Greywolf

6ºC here right now with showers and wind forecast for today and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with showers and a high of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with some clouds moving in to obscure the sun. Still, it is a quiet day.


----------



## macdoodle

0C right now up to 18 later on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C. A rather quiet and bland day here in St.John's. Still, after Igor, we cherish these sorts of quiet days.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to a sunny and warm fall day at 18°, perhaps the last really warm day of the season.


----------



## Greywolf

7ºC right now, a high of 9º today with rain and possibly a snow shower tonight!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C this foggy morning here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

8C right now and an expected 21C later... even close makes it a nice day coming up!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy here as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

1° and clear here now as the sun begins to rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and light rain now. A dull afternoon, but quiet.


----------



## Greywolf

2ºC at this time with a high of 9ºC later today, sunny and 16ºC for Saturday, going to play what will likely be my last round of golf this year.


----------



## SINC

2° here, 4° in the city this morning with a high of only 7° and rain today and tomorrow. Then we get four days of the white stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with fog this morning, with the forecast of warmer temps and some sunshine this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

6C right now and up to 15 this afternoon.... bit overcast, but mild as far as wind goes, bit of a chill... but not too bad at all...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with crystal clear skies and a Hunter's Full Moon overhead.


----------



## Greywolf

8ºC now with a high of 16º later today, nice day to play golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to a cool 7° with rain and snow for the next four days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 9C now with nice sunshine bouncing off of the Fall colors in the leaves.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 10C with crystal clear skies and a Hunter's Full Moon overhead.


Wonder if that is still a valid name as nowadays the only legal hunting after sunset is for husbands disguised as bears. 

BTW Out west that's called a harvest moon. Translation; If the crops aren't in by now you could be in big trouble. Thanks to a very dry October the crops are indeed in, here in Southern AB.

And true to folklore the coming days are predicted to be cold and damp though it looks like we will escape for another day or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wonder if that is still a valid name as nowadays the only legal hunting after sunset is for husbands disguised as bears.
> 
> BTW Out west that's called a harvest moon. Translation; If the crops aren't in by now you could be in big trouble. Thanks to a very dry October the crops are indeed in, here in Southern AB.
> 
> And true to folklore the coming days are predicted to be cold and damp though it looks like we will escape for another day or two.


Good one, eMacMan, especially in central NL. Of course, I think that the hunters at night are animals and birds, such as a fox or an owl. 

Currently, 11C and sunny. A fine Fall afternoon.


----------



## Greywolf

9º here with slightly foggy conditions, rain all day with a high of 17º


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and the sun has burned off the fog, so it is sunny this morning.


----------



## SINC

A nasty morning at 1° with a mix of rain and snow falling in gusty winds. A high of only 6°.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool morning here as well. No rain or snow just yet but it certainly seems to be on its way in. Must be getting close to halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

2° with mist and light rain over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 2° with mist and light rain over the noon hour.


Well, at least it is not snowing there, Sinc.


----------



## eMacMan

Morning mist never did burn off. Struggled up to 8°C for perhaps a minute and a half. Already back down around 5°C. 

Nice hot fire helped give the gloom the boot.


----------



## SINC

We sit at 1°, our high for tomorrow with snow in the forecast and a high of -6° by Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit at 1°, our high for tomorrow with snow in the forecast and a high of -6° by Tuesday.


6C as a nice sunrise is starting to form in the eastern skies here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit at 1°, our high for tomorrow with snow in the forecast and a high of -6° by Tuesday.


 Snow and highs of -6C?!?


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with a couple of inches of snow on the ground and much more on the way every day this week. Not much improvement as the day progresses with a high of only 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° this morning with a couple of inches of snow on the ground and much more on the way every day this week. Not much improvement as the day progresses with a high of only 2°.


XX)

Bug humbar. It is too early for winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° this morning with a couple of inches of snow on the ground and much more on the way every day this week. Not much improvement as the day progresses with a high of only 2°.


Best not to let it pile up in front of your driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 10C temps. Off to rake up the leaves that are now starting to fall and mow the lawn. Later, alligator.


----------



## MacDoc

Playing hooky at the Shed - over 18 - down right balmy for late October. No sun but no rain either and going to stay that way :clap:


----------



## Greywolf

15ºC here with a high of 22º later with thunderstorms possible.


----------



## MacDoc

what a stunning morning..14 heading to 22


..colours so intense...



















time to ride....


----------



## SINC

The snow will stay with a high today of only -2°. Currently a chilly -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C this morning. Very quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Currently -7° and a high of only -1° today.


----------



## Greywolf

13º right now but windy, high of 17 with sunny conditions today, cooling off for the next few days starting tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

The revised forecast has us dipping to -15° tonight. Now -8° and chilly out there.


----------



## Greywolf

SINC said:


> The revised forecast has us dipping to -15° tonight. Now -8° and chilly out there.


Yikes, did you get snow yesterday? I saw on the news that Sask. was getting hit hard in places.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 6C here this morning, with the starts of a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. Sunshine today for St.John's which should help warm things up a bit.


----------



## SINC

Greywolf said:


> Yikes, did you get snow yesterday? I saw on the news that Sask. was getting hit hard in places.


Yes, we have snow on the ground, but it is expected to melt over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise an hour ago has given way to blue skies this morning. Should be a fine day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Little change in the past six hours as we sunk down another degree to -9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine Fall day with light wind, 8C temps and sunshine. Leaves are really starting to change colors now, and gently fall to earth.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we're firmly stuck at -8°. A chilly day with a strong breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as the sun is slowly starting to set in the west.


----------



## SINC

Wait, a strange yellow ball appeared and it jumped to -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly 4C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Still -4°, the warmest we've been all day.


----------



## Greywolf

14º at this time, supposed to a high of 12º later today with showers and gusty winds up to 64 kph.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with a high of only 2° today, but finally some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and the rain has stopped. Should be a quiet Fall Day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C here this afternoon, with the sun peaking out every so often.


----------



## SINC

The sunshine promised today is still hidden by dense fog since early this morning and as we near the noon hour, it is still only -1°. Cool indeed, yet they keep saying the sun will burn through this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds are rolling in and blocking off our sunshine, but at least it is still 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunset this evening with a mild 14C temps.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool grey day here in SW AB. Glaciers starting to advance again.


----------



## SINC

1° was all we could muster today and the fog we had all day long is to repeat itself overnight and tomorrow. 100% RH made for a very cool day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps at 10PM. A nice night.


----------



## Greywolf

6º right now with a high of 8º later today with a possible shower and windy again.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we approach 7AM. Still dark outside this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we approach 9AM, with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

Today looks much like a repeat of yesterday at -1° on the way to 3°. The RH sits at 100% and the fog is thick. If the wind does not come up like yesterday, the fog will take hold all day long.


----------



## MacDoc

Novemberish ...wet and cold....5 and rainy.


----------



## bsenka

-5ºC, snow expected later today.


----------



## macdoodle

7C here, and going to 4C later... hmmmm....


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the fog is slowly lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we approach 11PM. A quiet night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

1° and not much improvement for tomorrow.


----------



## Greywolf

7º right now with a high of 12º later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C here in St.John's this morning, with a light drizzle. No working out in the garden today, but at least I can open up the windows for some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at just after 9PM, which is very atypical for the end of October, but here we go again, according to Environment Canada. Hopefully, we shall not be getting anything near the 140+ km/h winds of Hurricane Igor. We shall see.

"St. John's and vicinity
5:02 AM NDT Saturday 30 October 2010
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Persons in or near this area should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions."


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning and we will try for 5° today. With the RH once again at 100%, the fog that has kept the sun away for the past two days is thick again this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The light rain has stopped here, but replaced by fog. Still a balmy 16C, so it's a nice day ........... although the winds are now forecast to get up to 110km/h by this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out for about an hour, but now more clouds have rolled in and our temps have dropped to 15C. Still, the winds has died down a bit and the leaves look nice as they slowly blow off from the trees. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, the sun broke through and we are up to -3°.


----------



## macdoodle

simply gorgeous here, no wind, suns out, sky's blue, and it is at 7C going up to 15 or better later!


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like Indian summer is gonna make one last stand in Southern Alberta over the next week or two. 

*Hip Hip Hooray!*


----------



## MacDoc

Better than expected - 13 and weak sun.. late Octobe coffee OUTSIDE at the Shed :clap:


----------



## Greywolf

3º right now with a balmy high of 5º with some sunshine later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a freight train roaring by my house ........... problem is, there are no trains in St.John's. It was the winds roaring through the leaves in the trees, with gusts over 110km/h. Still, there is no rain, a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, and a clear quarter moon is high in the southern skies. With 6C temps, it should be a fine Halloween Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is shining off of yellow and red maple leaves. A nice morning is upon us.


----------



## The Doug

A couple of centimetres of wet snow fell last evening & overnight. 

_Feh. Ptooey._

Zero degrees, partly cloudy right now. Today's high should be around +3.


----------



## SINC

-5° and headed to a sunny high of 9° today, great for the kids out for Halloween.


----------



## overkill

Cool morning, sitting at just 3 and some rain on the way this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Lake effect snow on the way - mix of snow and rain...might not make it to Mississauga, on the cards for the Shed tho....no ride today :-( 3 and sunny but getting even colder later. Poor kids.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun and 8C this afternoon. I am going to mow the lawn and the dry leaves for the last time in a short while. Then, back goes the lawn mowers and to the front of the garage comes the snow shovels and snow blower.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool, wet and dreary. Perfect start to Halloween.


----------



## macdoodle

8C right now, overcast, up to 12 or so later, no wind, makes it ok...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C here as well, but that is it for us today. Good weather this evening for Trick or Treaters.


----------



## Greywolf

Dark and 1ºC at this time, high of 5ºC with sun and wind later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still dark here in St.John's as well at 7:30AM, with 6C temps.


----------



## SINC

-2° here this morning, but a pleasant fall day is in store at 14° in the sunshine today.


----------



## overkill

Clear skies over the airport right now, but chilly!


----------



## Greywolf

-1ºC right now, sunny high of 7ºC later.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with dark skies and no sunrise yet.


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to a sunny 11° today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Frost. Not David, not Robert, but Jack.


----------



## overkill

Clear blue skies once again over the airport. Looks like a nice morning to hit the skies.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 5° as the sun peeks over the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C here in St.John's.


----------



## Greywolf

Another -1ºC morning here, going up to 10ºC with sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Same here at -1° on the way to 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C this morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Says -4 but I know it is warmer than that, up to 15C later, sun is bright and there is just a gentle wind...


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice evening, yet we are going all the way down to +2C tonight under clear skies. That should bode well for a nice sunrise and a sunny day tomorrow, but a chilly night for stargazing. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and clear and we've reached our high of 9°.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is 6pm right now, and we are down to 13C it was beautiful out there today... depending where you were there was little wind, but it was a warm wind... Love it, this is perfect weather for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool and clear tonight. Jupiter is high in the southern sky and very bright, as are many, many stars.


----------



## Greywolf

5ºC right now, high of 9ºC later with showers or rain.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning and with a sunny high of 13°, a nice fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, with sunshine throughout the day and nice temps. A fine Fall day here in St.John's.


----------



## Kazak

Mowed the lawn yesterday for what I hope will be the last time this year. Temp pushing 20. Raking will have to wait until the leaves are off the tree.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C. Might have to mow the lawn one more time and rake up the leaves as well. Comes mid-November, it is all downhill until June.


----------



## SINC

4° in bright sunshine and a revised high now of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 8C temps makes this a grand Fall afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Have gone from -6°C this am to the current 16°C. Some smoke drifting in from controlled burns in BC.


----------



## macdoodle

Well 22C is where we are at right now... sure is a beautiful day!


----------



## SINC

We've struggled all day just to get to 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. My home office faces due east and I am able to see the sky turning red/orange. A great display of Nature's beauty.


----------



## Greywolf

4ºC and windy with light rain at this time, forecast high of 5ºC with a chance of a snow shower this evening.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dark, cold and rainy this a.m. I'm looking forward to the return to standard time this weekend. Give me dark at 5 p.m. over 7 a.m. any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Dark, cold and rainy this a.m. I'm looking forward to the return to standard time this weekend. Give me dark at 5 p.m. over 7 a.m. any day.


"Spring ahead and Fall back", mrj. I am with you .......... however, my hounds will still insist to be fed at the same time ......... which will now be 5:30AM.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> "Spring ahead and Fall back", mrj. I am with you .......... however, my hounds will still insist to be fed at the same time ......... which will now be 5:30AM.


I was thinking that this morning Dr.G. Not only will the Basset be earlier but we have a black cat that acts like a rooster. Every morning at 5:30 (almost on the dot) he starts caterwauling, starting in the kitchen then making his way upstairs. I'm sure we are going to be in for a few weeks of 4:30 a.m. until he catches on...


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> I was thinking that this morning Dr.G. Not only will the Basset be earlier but we have a black cat that acts like a rooster. Every morning at 5:30 (almost on the dot) he starts caterwauling, starting in the kitchen then making his way upstairs. I'm sure we are going to be in for a few weeks of 4:30 a.m. until he catches on...


We have no cats, but the dachshunds are good alarm clocks. 7:11AM is the latest they will let us sleep in ........... regardless if it is a weekday or weekend. What I do is feed them, let them out and then when they come in from the cold, we all go back to sleep in the dark. Seems to work for everyone on the weekends.

Still, nice sunshine right now, just a bit cool. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

5° here this morning on the way to a sunny fall day at 13°. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C so far this morning. A fine Fall day is in store for us here in St.John's.


----------



## ehMax

It's snowing in Kitchener right now.


----------



## SINC

We have a nasty high wind blowing from the east this morning and that is never a good sign. Currently 5° with light overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, no wind and a mild 10C temps. Having my lunch outside, with my MBP and wifi to help make this a "working lunch".


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> It's snowing in Kitchener right now.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished lunch and surfing .................. 11C and sunshine now ............. but now I have to go inside and work. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C temps. A beautiful night.


----------



## SINC

5° and holding, but a cruel, cold easterly wind.


----------



## macdoodle

well it is 9:10 pm and 17C no wind ... had enough all day, outside with just a sweater... this time last year we were shoveling and it was mighty cold... I am grateful for small blessings... 

good night all...


----------



## Greywolf

1ºC now with a high of 5ºC late, sunny for most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and 10C temps ........ the start of a grand Fall day.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a high today of 8° with possible showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with some wind, but the sunshine is still out so it's still a fine day.


----------



## macdoodle

-2 right now and the sun is out so the forecast of 16 is very possible...


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C right now. Brought in my picnic table and chairs to store away in the garage for the Winter. Won't be needing them until at least June. Still, it is a grand day and warm enough for a tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and only 2° here and I DO NOT like the look of the days ahead:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and only 2° here and I DO NOT like the look of the days ahead:


Snow?!?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C and sunny now, but we shall be going down into single digits next week. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east ....... problem is, it is only 7AM. Such is Life on day one of Daylight Saving Time. Still, there are clear skies and 11C at this time of the morning, which is great for early Nov.


----------



## Greywolf

2ºC here with a high of 8ºC later and sunny.

SINC, I agree that does not look good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine pouring in through the windows now, so it is difficult to get back to sleep.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning with a mix of showers and wet snow today and a high of 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C as we approach noon. A great day for working out in the garden.


----------



## Greywolf

A balmy 7ºC now, looks good for the balance of this week with sun and highs of 11ºC for the next 4 days.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 0° with a revised high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and still sunny, but the sun is sinking low in the east. Still, blue skies are overhead, so it is a fine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset has formed now in the west. The conclusion of a great day here in St.John's, where the temps are still 14C with clear skies.


----------



## eMacMan

A grey day but the cooler weather supposedly coming tomorrow.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Currently 1°, but cooler tomorrow with flurries and a high of only 7°.


----------



## Greywolf

0ºC now with a high of 11ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 10C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has been replaced with a light rain and 11C.


----------



## SINC

-2° with wet snow flurries today and a high of only 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog returned ............ and then was replace with a light drizzle and 11C temps. A strange day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through and we jumped to 2°, half way to our high.


----------



## Dr.G.

No sun here in St.John's. Just thick, low-hanging fog and 12C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-7° with a sunny high of 5° today.


----------



## Greywolf

0ºC now with a sunny high of 8ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle and 16C this afternoon.


----------



## Greywolf

2ºC right now with a sunny high of 10ºC, think I will play another round of golf with my better half then put them away until Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy this morning. Luckily, there shall be sunshine for Remembrance Day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with a sunny high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C this evening, but it shall be a sunny Remembrance Day, which shall be good for those who attend the services down at the War Memorial, as I shall at 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Now 2°, as high as we got today and with a high of 3° tomorrow, little change is in sight.


----------



## eMacMan

Cloudy today. Just barely struggled into plus territory. Currently -4°C. Skies have cleared so the predicted overnight low of -7°C will most likely be very optimistic. More realistic guess, based on previous Weather Canada predictions, would be about -12°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 3C this evening, but warmer temps and sunshine awaits us for Remembrance Day. Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

-5° and with a high of only 2° tomorrow and a low of -11° tonight, likely a chilly -9° or so for the Remembrance Day service.


----------



## Greywolf

2ºC now with a sunny high of 12ºC later.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is coming out and it is 4C.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly sunny 2 degrees with a bright red cardinal out my window.


----------



## SINC

-8° and a sunny day ahead with a high of only 2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C today. As if on cue, at exactly 11AM, the sun broke through the clouds over the National War Memorial here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way and dropped another 1° since the sun rose.


----------



## MacDoc

12 and sunny at the Shed
staff being creative today









birds outside my window getting a warm bath on top of the hot tub this morning...like the zoom on the new Pannie - 
did okay through a window on an angle 20' away....


----------



## Greywolf

1ºC right now with a sunny high of 13ºC later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and blue skies, but 1C here as well this morning. Very chilly, but it will be warming up as the sun gets higher in the sky.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning with sunny skies and a high of only 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Loads of sunshine, no wind and 8C temps as we approach noon here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

3C here and showers expected... no wind and sort of warm out...


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with lots of sunshine and no wind. An amazing day, especially since it is nearly mid-Nov. Back in The Winter of 2000/01, when we set a records for Canadian cities with just over 21 feet of snow, we had our first snow come today and stick. It was with us until July 1st, 2001, when I made a Canada Day snowball with the last bit of unmelted snow outside.


----------



## Greywolf

Looks like another nice day here, rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny morning, with blue skies and 4C temps at sunrise.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -7° here this morning on the way to 5° with a mix of rain and snow. It doesn't look good for us for the next six days either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and -7° here this morning on the way to 5° with a mix of rain and snow. It doesn't look good for us for the next six days either.


Yikes!!!!! It is currently 6C here in St.John's in full sun, going up to 10C. However, this might be the last day of positive double digits until May. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

Our second day of pea soup thick fog. The stillness that accompanies it is very welcome. People stopping to say good morning and making cheerful eye contact. It creates a sense of intimacy I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Our second day of pea soup thick fog. The stillness that accompanies it is very welcome. People stopping to say good morning and making cheerful eye contact. It creates a sense of intimacy I guess.


I love that sort of fog, mrj. My hounds hate it ........ especially when the fog is so low that I can't see them as they are walking at the end of a leash.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 5C and up to 6 then down to 0... it is sunny and quite warm actually...


----------



## SINC

So far no precip and the sun breaks through for brief intervals, but we're still only -5°.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool, grey and windy here in SW AB. Single digit highs today. Looking forward to a very hot crackling fire and hot cocoa tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 14C an hour ago, and I actually was able to take off my shirt as I mowed the leaves into mulch. Wearing shorts and being without a shirt outside while working in the garden shall not return here to St.John's until sometime in late May/early June. This is why it was such a joy to do it today.

Now, if only the snow can hold off until Christmas eve, things will be great for the next five weeks or so. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy skies and 0° over the noon hour and still no precip.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very dark but clear skies as we approach 6PM. With 10C temps still, and no wind, could be a great night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

We've finally warmed up to 6° and a nice high of 8° tomorrow with showers.


----------



## Greywolf

Toasty here for this time of year but rain/showers later.


----------



## SINC

-2° here this morning, 0° in the city and a high of 6° today. the week ahead holds snow and much colder temperatures.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -4 right now and up to 8 later, but my temp outside says -1 or 0 can't see.... 
Sun is out and bright and warming up...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 6C temps this afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## Greywolf

Today looks like another nice day, I need to rake some more leaves.:yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming here in St.John's on this fine mid-November morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C this morning now that the sun has risen and has burned away the morning mist.


----------



## macdoodle

3 right now, with rain and snow forecast, up to 5 this afternoon....


----------



## SINC

-1° and with a high of only 4° not much room for improvement. A soggy day yesterday and likely to be so again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° and with a high of only 4° not much room for improvement. A soggy day yesterday and likely to be so again today.


Crystal clear skies but a chill is in the night air. Still, the moon is bright overhead. However, "soggy days" are headed our way as well later in the week. Such is Life.

As Mark Twain once said, "Everyone is complaining about the weather, but no one is doing anything about it."


----------



## SINC

Lucky you. We on the other hand are to be treated to the dreaded western FAM for the balance of the week. Long john weather indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, we might get down to 0C overnight, which is quite cold for us. Today starts our six month wait -- we usually get our first snow in mid-November, and our last snow in mid-May ........... with it all being melted away by mid-June. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Currently 4 C and tomorrow rain and snow in the AM with a temp drop in the afternoon and some snow... 
Calgary are expected to receive up to 16 CM of snow... and 60 mile winds... 
They are welcome to it!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Currently 4 C and tomorrow rain and snow in the AM with a temp drop in the afternoon and some snow...
> Calgary are expected to receive up to 16 CM of snow... and 60 mile winds...
> They are welcome to it!




We might hit -1C tonight, with is very cold for the month of November. Still, snow ............... XX) We will get ours soon enough, but every day we get closer to May 24th, the traditional last day of snow here in St.John's, is a day less snow.


----------



## eMacMan

We have been inked in for a week of 5#!t, starting sometime tomorrow.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Like I wrote earlier, the FAM is upon us.


----------



## Greywolf

4ºC now with a high of 10ºC with sun and a shower/rain towards evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouidy and 2C going up to cloudy and 6C. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Nothing to look forward to today as we've reached our high for the day and our current temperature of -7°. The rest of the week looks like a lot of cold and snow with very strong winds that will drive the wind chill through the roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a bit of sun breaking through the clouds. All is still, so it shall be a quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Winter is arriving as we slide into the -20°s by the weekend. -40° won't be far behind.


----------



## KC4

Uggh. Snow. Lots of it. All over. Waahhhh!

(Trudges out to garage to find snow shovel)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Winter is arriving as we slide into the -20°s by the weekend. -40° won't be far behind.


 Man, that is really cold, especially for mid-Nov. Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> Uggh. Snow. Lots of it. All over. Waahhhh!
> 
> (Trudges out to garage to find snow shovel)


If I was closer to you, KC4, I would help. I got my shovels brought to the front of the garage this past weekend as our snow season is upon us here in St.John's. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

i asked my wife, who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, what would it be like if you combined the winds of St.John's and the cold temps of Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg? Her reply, "Saskatchewan." Both of her parents are from rural SK, so she comes from hardy stock.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> i asked my wife, who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, what would it be like if you combined the winds of St.John's and the cold temps of Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg? Her reply, "Saskatchewan." Both of her parents are from rural SK, so she comes from hardy stock.


:lmao::lmao: this is funny... but she is probably right,

our -14 wind chill this AM is enough for me, and the gusting 40 to 60 mph wind has got me socked in for awhile, have to go check on my neighbour and tend the animals... brrrrr!
Will have to get out the long johns they sure do help in this cold... 
off to find the mukluks, in the basement somewhere.... 

Right now -6 on the way to -10 .... not snowing anymore at this time... 

Welcome to Winter... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> :lmao::lmao: this is funny... but she is probably right,
> 
> our -14 wind chill this AM is enough for me, and the gusting 40 to 60 mph wind has got me socked in for awhile, have to go check on my neighbour and tend the animals... brrrrr!
> Will have to get out the long johns they sure do help in this cold...
> off to find the mukluks, in the basement somewhere....
> 
> Right now -6 on the way to -10 .... not snowing anymore at this time...
> 
> Welcome to Winter... XX)




My wife jokes with her dad, who is living in Calgary, who called to let us know that they were under a "winter storm watch" with 10-15cm of snow in the forecast. He asked us what would that be in St.John's, to which she replied "flurries". That is our problem -- flurries bring on 10cm of snow and come off and on throughout the day and night, driven by wind gusts up to 100km/h. I can have our entire driveway cleared away and after a night of flurries, wake up to find knee deep drifts all around the car.  Still, my wife says she misses the bitterly cold and sunny days of Edmonton and Calgary, as compared to the loads of wet snow we get along with a lack of sunshine.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> My wife jokes with her dad, who is living in Calgary, who called to let us know that they were under a "winter storm watch" with 10-15cm of snow in the forecast. He asked us what would that be in St.John's, to which she replied "flurries". That is our problem -- flurries bring on 10cm of snow and come off and on throughout the day and night, driven by wind gusts up to 100km/h. I can have our entire driveway cleared away and after a night of flurries, wake up to find knee deep drifts all around the car.  Still, my wife says she misses the bitterly cold and sunny days of Edmonton and Calgary, as compared to the loads of wet snow we get along with a lack of sunshine.


In a perfect world I would take your wet snow, and our sunny days ... all of them... if I had to choose between the two extremes ... the wind is something we have more than our fair share of... but I would keep our Chinooks!!


----------



## SINC

We too have started down and sit at -10°.


----------



## eMacMan

-5°C working it's way to a blistering high of -11°C. Snow starting to come. Have a 10:30 appointment about 20 miles from here to get the snow tires swapped. Hope the worst of it holds off till after noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> In a perfect world I would take your wet snow, and our sunny days ... all of them... if I had to choose between the two extremes ... the wind is something we have more than our fair share of... but I would keep our Chinooks!!


Yes, my wife misses the Chinooks. The closest we have to that is when we get snow for a few days, which then changes to rain, which then changes to fog, and then we might get a few hours of sunshine and +3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -5°C working it's way to a blistering high of -11°C. Snow starting to come. Have a 10:30 appointment about 20 miles from here to get the snow tires swapped. Hope the worst of it holds off till after noon.


Good luck, mon ami. Drive safely and rejoin us safe and sound.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, mon ami. Drive safely and rejoin us safe and sound.


Outbound was all ice with almost bald summer tires up front, the rears were good. Thanks to almost zero traffic could safely average about 60 KPH though downhill stretches did feel a bit dicey. Coming home wet and muddy from all the sand that had just been laid down. Lots of eastbound trucks kept the washers humming. 80 KPH was quite safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Outbound was all ice with almost bald summer tires up front, the rears were good. Thanks to almost zero traffic could safely average about 60 KPH though downhill stretches did feel a bit dicey. Coming home wet and muddy from all the sand that had just been laid down. Lots of eastbound trucks kept the washers humming. 80 KPH was quite safe.


Good to hear, eMacMan. Welcome back, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, we've got dusting of snow but nothing major yet. Wind chill right now is -15° and dropping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C this evening. Very quiet as fog is starting to roll in off of the ocean.


----------



## Greywolf

Looks like a rainy day here, still better than snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunries is forming, and it is 6C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

No doubt that winter has arrived with light snow this morning and a temp of -14° and a high of only -10°. We are forecast for 20 to 30 cm of snow between now and Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No doubt that winter has arrived with light snow this morning and a temp of -14° and a high of only -10°. We are forecast for 20 to 30 cm of snow between now and Sunday.


 I shall have to show this to my son who was complaining that we might get some flurries here in St.John's over the weekend with temps "plunging" (his term) to -3C. 

Currently, the sun is trying to shine with 8C temps.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -7C right now expected to go to -9 later, and there is snow all across the land... Alberta land anyway... XX)


----------



## SINC

We're all the way up to -12° now and it is snowing again.


----------



## eMacMan

Still at -12°C has been there since about midnight. Will be shoveling the rest of the weather a bit later on. 

Recently caught George Carlins old routine on youtube about banned 4 letter words. Snow was conspicuously absent.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 10C and sunny blue skies. I did not think we would see double digit temps until mid-May.


----------



## SINC

We're at -12° but the forecast has just been upgraded to 10 cm of snow today alone.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We're at -12° but the forecast has just been upgraded to 10 cm of snow today alone.


Sounds like down loaded might be the appropriate word.

BTW One of the weather men around here should be banished for abuse of adjectives. At a mere -12°C he tossed out "desperately" cold. Let's be fair -12°C is just on the edge of being cold. Save the adjectives for when they are really needed. We are days away from -20°, -25° is a near future certainty. A winter without -30° is not even possible. I will be very surprised if we don't see at least a single -35°C. Since La Nina has returned both earlier and stronger than MacDoc predicted even -40° is a strong possibility.


----------



## Greywolf

2ºC here now with rain showers later, high of 6ºC.


----------



## Greywolf

SINC said:


> No doubt that winter has arrived with light snow this morning and a temp of -14° and a high of only -10°. We are forecast for 20 to 30 cm of snow between now and Sunday.


That does not sound good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and very foggy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-17° as we start our day with a high of only -12° and flurries again today. A nasty wind make the feels like temperature -24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C but the fog seems to be lifting ........ only to be replaced by drizzle. Still, one does not have to shovel this sort of precipitation, so we are thankful.


----------



## macdoodle

right now it is -13 and then up to -9 and back down to -17 later today... I just got my big sweaters out and the mukluks...
it snowed most of the night, so I am glad the shovel is handy.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps up to 9C, but the wind is starting to blow the rain against the windows. A good day to just stay inside and work.


----------



## SINC

Well, sadly it is time to get out the snow blower and see if the old girl will start up and blow away about a six inch depth of snow that fell overnight.


----------



## eMacMan

Nearly a foot overnight. The stairs up to the deck look like a giant snow ramp. Still hovering around -12°C. Forecast is more of the same for the next week, except temps to get even colder.


----------



## jmlachance

*In Kandahar..*

Not bad during the day, sunny and around 19 degrees, but down to zero at night.


----------



## eMacMan

Eighteen inches in the past 24 hours. Six in the last three, but so far no heavy snow warnings.


----------



## MLeh

Had a lovely blue sky this morning at sunrise, but it's overcast now, although not raining. Down into the single digits for a high today. Forecast for frost Friday night if the skies clear. (Would be our first frost of the season).


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 4:44PM with a light rain here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

jmlachance said:


> Not bad during the day, sunny and around 19 degrees, but down to zero at night.


Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right now, we are the warmest spot in Canada at just over 9C. However, take a look at the forecasted weather for St.John's from St. into next week. For us, this is cold!! Such is Life.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Greywolf

Dr G., that does not look so bad, just flurries and temps are ok.


Looks ok here for mid November.


----------



## SINC

-21° this morning with a wee bit of sunshine expected today and a high of -13° before falling back to -22° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greywolf said:


> Dr G., that does not look so bad, just flurries and temps are ok.
> 
> 
> Looks ok here for mid November.


True. Since Winter started here on Monday, the day we can get lots of snow, we have been lucky so far. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and 4C this morning here in St.John's. Our cold weather is on it way tomorrow, so work in the garden must be done today.


----------



## eMacMan

It got very cold over night -26°C still down to -21°C but the snow tapered off to only a couple of inches.  Still lots of food on hand but even so we will escape this PM and replenish the larder.

La Nina is now firmly entrenched and given the wickedly cold winter South America suffered through, it looks like we can expect the same. Another winter with the flamingos buried under monster snow banks. 

global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C this afternoon, so I got what gardening I could completed before we too enter the deep freeze over the weekend and into next week.


----------



## macdoodle

9:30 am and we are at -24C nothing is moving.... just a dead cold.... off to get another pair of long johns on....( heavier ones)


----------



## Greywolf

Looks ok for today, I have some work to do outside though.


----------



## The Doug

tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but a chilly 2C here this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-21 on the way to -14 again today.


----------



## macdoodle

-18C and up to -16 as a high, the wind makes it more like -25C so I am socked in for a bit anyway...


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now behind clouds with just over 1C temps. Brought in the sheets off of the line just in case. Fells as if we might get a dusting of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled all the way up to -19° now.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally only an inch of snow overnight. Looks like another day going from -21°C early this AM to maybe -15°. 

Still MD is welcome to try transplanting a few palm trees out here, if they are big enough to use for firewood.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 1C with the chance of going down to a cold -4C overnight here in St.John's. We saw a minute or so of light flurries, but they stopped before most people even noticed that we had the first snow of this season.


----------



## SINC

A chillier -16° here with solid cloud cover.


----------



## Mac_100x

+3 degrees here, no sign of snow yet... and no rain. Just a chilly night.


----------



## SINC

Mac_100x said:


> +3 degrees here, no sign of snow yet... and no rain. Just a chilly night.


Canada is a pretty big location. Care to pare it down just a tad?


----------



## Dr.G.

Mac_100x said:


> +3 degrees here, no sign of snow yet... and no rain. Just a chilly night.


1C here in St. John's and we can see the moon through the light cloud cover, so no rain and no snow here as well.


----------



## macdoodle

We made it to -17 but are on the way back down to -19


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> We made it to -17 but are on the way back down to -19


tptptptp

Stay warm, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Yep, the nose dive is alive and well here to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very chilly -3C this morning. No snow or frost, just cloudy and cold.


----------



## Greywolf

-1ºC here with a sunny high of 7ºC.


----------



## SINC

-19° this morning and little improvement with flurries and a high of only -14°. It will be a cold CFL playoff game in Calgary today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C at just past noon.


----------



## eMacMan

-28°C earlier this am. Now up to -25°C. Wonder how cold it would have been if the skies had cleared? Only a light skiff of snow this morning so the only shoveling will be yesterdays remnants. Other than that an indoor day.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -28°C earlier this am. Now up to -25°C. Wonder how cold it would have been if the skies had cleared? Only a light skiff of snow this morning so the only shoveling will be yesterdays remnants. Other than that an indoor day.


With those temps, your snow might not melt away in the sunshine. Here in St.John's, we always hope that our mid to late Nov. snow is washed away by rain in Dec. Bonne chance, mon ami


----------



## The Doug

-3 and mostly sunny right now.

Overnight, it's...

tptptptp


----------



## Strimkind

Its a cold 1 degree out and no snow...whats with that


----------



## SINC

-16° and light snow falling here now.


----------



## Greywolf

10ºC here now with showers forecast for most of the day, we actually had a couple of snow flurries early yesterday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this morning, with Greywolf's rain headed our way .......... along with some warmer temps.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning and our high for the day as we begin our slide downwards to -32° by this evening. *shivers*


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> -20° this morning and our high for the day as we begin our slide downwards to -32° by this evening. *shivers*


Looks like we Albertans are going to make up for the summer that never was with a winter that never ends. 

Also -20°C further south. Our predicted lows are -24°C but overnight predictions have been about 5° too high for some time now. -30s before December should be considered a hanging offense. beejacon


----------



## macdoodle

-19 right now, and -27 with the wind chill factor... not going up any time soon... 
Wouldn't seem so bad if it had come more gradually .. but it just landed, like a meteor dumped on earth with no warning... brrrr ... I really need to find those incredible mitts I have had for 3 years now... hope I didn't lend them out... I do that sometimes... hmmm...??


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -24° now, thankfully with no wind. Yet, that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some 54km/h wind gusts. A very cold Nov. day here in St. John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Still -19 but plunging to -27 tonight... slight wind that makes it so much colder.... feeling....


----------



## Macified

Not particularly cold in Park City at -5C but getting lots of snow. We had nearly 2 1/2 feet in a 24 hour period which ended late yesterday afternoon. We're getting dumped on again. Up on the slopes the snowfall is at about 5 feet. 

I think I'll go snowboarding this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Still -19 but plunging to -27 tonight... slight wind that makes it so much colder.... feeling....


----------



## SINC

That's nothing, it will be -32 here tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

SINC said:


> That's nothing, it will be -32 here tonight.


Boy! I am glad I don't live in your neck of the woods!! XX)

Do you have a lot of snow? it is snowing here again, but lightly....


----------



## SINC

I suppose we have about six inches on the ground and it is snowing lightly here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That's nothing, it will be -32 here tonight.


----------



## SINC

Our slow, but steady slide into the depths continues at -25° now . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our slow, but steady slide into the depths continues at -25° now . . .


We are at -1C with a windchill of -10C ........ which is cold enough for me. I can't even imagine temps that cold. XX)


----------



## SINC

From the 2011 Old Farmer's Almanac weather forecast for the Prairie Region:

"Nov. 2010: 17 - 23 Snow showers, seasonal temps east, bitter cold west."

(FYI: It's been snow showering for five days now and headed to -32° tonight here in the west.)

The OFA is just soooo much better than Environment Canada (or any other forecaster for that matter).


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> From the 2011 Old Farmer's Almanac weather forecast for the Prairie Region:
> 
> "Nov. 2010: 17 - 23 Snow showers, seasonal temps east, bitter cold west."
> 
> (FYI: It's been snow showering for five days now and headed to -32° tonight here in the west.)
> 
> The OFA is just soooo much better than Environment Canada (or any other forecaster for that matter).


Can't find my copy. What does it say about NL? 

Currently -2C with northerly winds gusting to 90km/h.


----------



## SINC

Atlantic Canada: 

Nov. 2010: 19 - 22 rain to snow; 23 - 27 Sunny, cool. 28 - 30 heavy rain, mild.


----------



## Greywolf

Warm and raining cats and dogs here, looks like we will have some sun later.


----------



## SINC

Baby it's cold outside . . .


----------



## Greywolf

SINC, well at least the sun is going to shine, small consolation though.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, it's one of those mornings when your nostrils freeze together when you breathe in.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Atlantic Canada:
> 
> Nov. 2010: 19 - 22 rain to snow; 23 - 27 Sunny, cool. 28 - 30 heavy rain, mild.


Well, we got a dusting of cold snow overnight, so it is accurate so far. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C temps and a -10C windchill, which is very cold for us in November. Warming temps and some rain are in store for us later in the week to wash away all this snow. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Well Sinc, you have us beat, -24 with the wind chill bringing us to -32 doesn't seem so bad seeing what you are getting up north ... 

Extra sweaters and warm handmade socks are the order of the day... 

Where are they playing the Grey Cup?? and can frozen players make touchdowns?? 

Go Al's ... sorry, there is enough green here ... I am an Alouette fan and a Canadians fan from wayyyy back... :lmao:


----------



## eMacMan

-25°C here in SW AB. Good news is that we are on our way to a blistering -23°C high. After that (tomorrow) things are supposed to start getting even warmer (-16). 

However the chinook originally scheduled for today has now been pushed back to Friday.


----------



## SINC

macdoodle, it is supposed to be around -3° at game time for the Grey Cup, much warmer than last Sunday in Calgary, so it will not likely be a factor.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light drizzle. Overnight fog should take away the rest of our snow. Only about an inch fell, so there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Near noon and still at -24°, although in bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmed up to 4C this evening to help along the melting of the snow from today. Goodbye snow .......... see you in December.


----------



## SINC

Edmonton International airport broke a 13 year old record last night with a low of -36°. We hit -32° here. It's high time MD and the other warmists just STHU about AGW. Every single bit of evidence since 2006 in North America prove them wrong.


----------



## Greywolf

1ºC here now with a sunny high of 4ºC later.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 4C here this morning.


----------



## SINC

Another bitterly cold morning at -28° with a high today of -14° under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to shine, but it is cloudy and 6C now in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at -28°, although a warm trend is on the way and the forecast for Sunday's Grey Cup game is -6° now. Still, we have snow that is here to stay now.


----------



## eMacMan

Overnight low was -32°C nothing compared to the previous night at Sundre, AB -39.3°C.

I see we have a blizzard warning to go with the first clear blue skies we have seen in the past two weeks. Suspect what WC meant to say was "Ground Blizzard Warning. At the moment all is well, cold but well.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting here at -32 and there isn't much room left on my outdoor thermometer.... 

It is that still, deep freeze kind of cold,no wind, sunny and deceiving... the kind where the dog is trying to get all feet off the ground at the same time....XX)

Supposed to go up to -14 later though...


----------



## Dr.G.

5C but still cloudy at just past 3PM. Sun came out for about 10 minutes and that is all. Still, a quiet day with no wind and no precip.


----------



## eMacMan

Blizzard warning still in effect. So far clear skies and light winds. If the big winds do come in about midnight I will be shoveling snow tomorrow even if no new snow comes in.

Hope the predictions of closer to normal temps are not just another snow job.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 3ºC with wind and rain later, high of 7ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C this morning with the sun trying to make a Thanksgiving Day appearance. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've emerged from the deep freeze this morning at only -10° on the way to a high today of +1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 4C this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Up to -14°C. Lots of wind but so far it's not as bad as predicted. Gotta love AW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 4C this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## Greywolf

A cool day here but not so bad.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning on the way to another sunny high of 0°, slightly above average for this date.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with off and on sunshine. At least it's not raining ................ or snowing.


----------



## mrjimmy

Although it may not be calandar winter, today is_ actual_ winter.

Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Although it may not be calandar winter, today is_ actual_ winter.
> 
> Brrr.


Take care with the tips of your hound's ears, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Take care with the tips of your hound's ears, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks Dr.G., I will. They are basically always on the ground after all.

I was thinking of putting him in his jacket this morning but decided to forgo until the really cold days. He doesn't seem to care either way.


----------



## macdoodle

well, a heat wave at last!! 
we are at -2 right now and on the way to +2 later in the day... and later still back down to -2 but I will take it!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks Dr.G., I will. They are basically always on the ground after all.
> 
> I was thinking of putting him in his jacket this morning but decided to forgo until the really cold days. He doesn't seem to care either way.


We forego trying to put jackets on our doxies. Luckily, the temps never get too cold for them here in St.John's.

Currently, sunny and 5C. A fine day.


----------



## eMacMan

So far we seem to have gotten off lucky. The predicted big winds never showed up. Most powerful gust was 73 kph. Even so temp is now up to -2°C just a whisker away from the positive side, making this the first "normal" day in some time.

Good news for me was very little drifting, though what little I did have to move was compressed and frozen into blocks and very heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 7C ............ a rare gift at this time of the year ........ especially since clouds and drizzle were forecast.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we've only moved up a single degree to -4°, but the sun is shining.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently -1ºC with a high of 3ºC later and a few flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 6C this morning. A good day to work indoors.


----------



## screature

Sunny and -3 with a good deal of wind chill here.


----------



## macdoodle

right now -5 with an expected high of 0 today... not too shabby!


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -8°C heading for zorro today. Tomorrow looks perfect, an inch or two of fresh snow, around -8°C absolutely perfect to dig out the very old cross country skies.


----------



## mrjimmy

Stop the presses!

It's snowing in the Center Of The Universe™.

In other news, mrjimmy finished raking all of the leaves before it started. Pictures at 11.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -6° as we struggle to get to -1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has been replaced with fog, and the temps are slightly up to 7C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy, but now up to a mild 8C now that the wind has ceased.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through the cloud cover a couple of hours ago and propelled us up a single degree to -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very dark outside now, but still 8C. A pleasant evening with no wind or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had the makings of a nice sunrise until the fog rolled in off of the Atlantic Ocean. Now, the fog is slowly moving in, although it is still 5C. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

-8° and calm this morning and it is to be hoped it stays without wind today for the Grey Cup game. Not much change as today's high is only -6°. With game time falling at sunset, it is likely to be around the current temperature on the field.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and the fog has lifted. Maybe they should move the Grey Cup here to St.John's? We could be Rider Nation East.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -6 and snowing ... all day according to Hoyle... 

hope it isn't snowing up north... will make for an interesting game.... fumble anyone??


----------



## eMacMan

What MacDoodle said.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy skies and -7°, but no snow here. Yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 7C here in St.John's. 

Hopefully, there will not be snow during the Grey Cup. Let the best team win on merit, not some weather-induced miscue.


----------



## SINC

Noon and we've reached our high of -6° with heavy cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C, clear skies overhead and a nice sunset.


----------



## macdoodle

-6 and getting dark, my team just scored a touchdown... well awhile ago, when it first started... off to check it again... 
hope it isn't too cold up there, it is tough on those guys... I don't care who they are.... (probably too hot to care... )


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly 3C at just past 9PM.


----------



## Greywolf

-1ºC now with a high of 7ºC later with sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and a beautiful sunrise forming.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning and little improvement with a high of only -8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and sunny blue skies, but only a temp of 3C at just before 10AM.


----------



## macdoodle

Right now it is =20 and up to -4 later on... not bad really, considering he not too distant past few weeks...


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and sunny as we approach noon, but that shall be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, a quiet 3C. Snow is forecast for tomorrow, blown about by wind gusts up to 110 km/h. That should make for interesting drifting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is starting to fall here in St.John's ......... a foreshadowing of things to come??? We shall see.


----------



## ehMax

A bit wee chilly at ehMac HQ today. Just finished getting the winter tires put back on. It seems like that was only a couple weeks ago that I took them off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Trying to get my snow tires put on, but all the sites to have this done are blocked with the forecast of snow and high winds for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-7 now, much warmer than forecast, but darkness will drop that shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -7 now, much warmer than forecast, but darkness will drop that shortly.


Guess even the sun has not melted away your snow, Sinc. The only thing that seems to melt our snow is rain and fog.


----------



## macdoodle

We won't see much reduction in the snow... or cold.. it is -20 again tonight... supposed to go to 0 tomorrow... ??


----------



## Greywolf

5ºC right now with a high of 13ºC later with wind and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 1C and we had a couple of centimeters of snowfall last night. Our winds are just now starting to pick up, with expected gusts over 110km/h by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning and a cloudy day of -6° in store for us.


----------



## macdoodle

-1 right now, but very windy, so it will feel much colder... up to 0 or maybe more later...


----------



## Dr.G.

2C but the winds are roaring out of the north, with gusts well over 110km/h. Sounds like a train going by the house whenever there is a sustained gust.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got a few inches of snow, whipped about by very strong winds. However, it is supposed to go up to 7C overnight, so it would be nice to wake up to see all this snow gone. We shall see.


----------



## Greywolf

It is still raining here, 6ºC currently with more rain coming. Cooling off to 3ºC later with a possible snow flurry,


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy weather here in St.John's, with 6C temps. Most of yesterday's snow is now gone. Good!!!!


----------



## SINC

-15° with flurries today and tomorrow and a high of just -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit over 7C and the sun is trying to shine through the cloud cover. Maybe this afternoon? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sunshine and 8C temps. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C. A quiet and beautiful evening ........... a fine way to start off the month of December.


----------



## macdoodle

-4C right now, no wind, a lovely evening so far...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -4C right now, no wind, a lovely evening so far...


Is there still snow on the ground?


----------



## SINC

Does this answer your question Dr. G.? (Just enough light left to take it.)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Does this answer your question Dr. G.? (Just enough light left to take it.)


Guess you folks don't get a great deal of rain to wash it all away.  Still, you folks do get a great deal of sunshine which should help to keep up your spirits. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. I can see the fog at the coast line to the east, but it is staying off shore, so we have some blue skies up above and the start of a nice sunrise and 6C temps.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, -6° this morning and that also being our high for the day there is not much to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C here and the sun has burned off the morning fog. Should be a quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and foggy tonight in St.John's. Very still outside ..............


----------



## Greywolf

-1ºC now with a high of +1ºC later, possible snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very cloudy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-7° here this morning and that's as warm as we get today as we fall to -14° by mid afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

-13°C this AM. Take your choice between the blue skies over head or the snow on the horizon. We are still clunking along with below normal temps this winter. Right now we are suppposedly in a chinook pattern but even so staying below norms.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and a light rain falling at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, this will dump about an inch of rain upon us ........... rather than a foot of snow. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## eMacMan

Nice clear sunny day topping out for a few micro seconds at 0°C. With the clear skies and all I am expecting a low of below -20°C as the predicted low is -15°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 6C still ........ but with rain still as well. However, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Greywolf

Looks like a number of cooler days coming our way, still not too bad for early December.


----------



## SINC

-15° on the way to -7° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with fog and no sun in sight today ........... or until next week. Still, one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to break through the fog and clouds. It is a hazy sunshine, but it is casting shadows nonetheless. 7C at just after noon.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -15, but the sun is shining brightly and illuminating a very heavy, sparkly frost. Looks like our general area is in for a whole lot of sunny days ahead too:


----------



## Dr.G.

No sun for us here in St.John's, but nice temps ........ at least for December.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## imactheknife

well we got our first foot of snow with more on the way for tomorrow! Why did we move up here again...oh yes the water , and the water brings great joy but in the winter it's joy in the form of snow squalls!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy, but at least the rain has stopped, so it is a quiet evening here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -21 right now, and quiet... snow is very crunchy....


----------



## Greywolf

-5ºC right now, apparently it feels like -13ºC with the wind chill. Todays forecast:

Mainly cloudy and breezy with a couple of snow showers. Winds from the NW at 27 . High of -1ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and 5C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning with a high of -9°, but sinking back down to -22° by this evening.


----------



## imactheknife

Well, they are calling for a lot more snow over the next 4 days...up to 60 cm's in some parts...hang onto your hats...


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> Well, they are calling for a lot more snow over the next 4 days...up to 60 cm's in some parts...hang onto your hats...


Just checked on EC's website for you folks, imactheknife. Your forecast looks more like what we usually get this time of year. Good luck, my friend.

Collingwood, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## MacDoc

-3 and sunny - ABS got a work out yesterday going to Owen Sound to pick up kids motorcycle.....damn sleet left the roads wicked in a couple areas.
Pretty scattering of snow this morning


----------



## eMacMan

Still nice and sunny and still below normal temps. Currently -20°C. The minus sign is not expected to depart until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C as the fog and drizzle have finally stopped. A dull day .......... but one does not have to shovel dull.


----------



## SINC

Even though it is -10°, the bright sun and calm winds this noon hour make it a beautiful day indeed.


----------



## macdoodle

-13 right now and up to -8 (when. I don't know.... )


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C this morning. Very quiet and still.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 6C this morning. Very quiet and still.


It is cooler here on SaltSpring Island at the moment, I would say maybe 4 to 5 degrees at 3 am. (Why am I awake? Just gearing up for work tomorrow, comrades!) But it should warm up in the daytime. I am hoping for some real cold weather, like 0 or even frost, around Xmas, to make it safe for burning some big piles of stumps and branches and brush. That is life here.


----------



## SINC

A cold morning at -17° and no improvement today as we climb a single degree to our high of -16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C. Walked home from my local Canadian Tire where I am getting some snow tires put onto my car. No snow in sight this week, which is fine with me.


----------



## eMacMan

Went into last evening at -10°C, with a predicted low of -5°C. Bottomed out at -22°. Supposedly on our way to plus territory but other than today most of the sunshine has been cruelly and viciously yanked from the forecast. 

IOW normal December in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C and still cloudy. No sunshine today ............ but now snow either. A year ago, it was a different story. Dec.6th ....... then Dec.7th ............


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and pouring rain ............. but one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like that predicted high of 5°C is but an EC pipe dream. We are only at 0°C with only an hour or so of sunlight remaining. Hope the low is only out by the normal 5° as that would keep the low in the negative single digits.

Last night the predicted low was -5°C and we bottomed out at -21°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks like that predicted high of 5°C is but an EC pipe dream. We are only at 0°C with only an hour or so of sunlight remaining. Hope the low is only out by the normal 5° as that would keep the low in the negative single digits.
> 
> Last night the predicted low was -5°C and we bottomed out at -21°C.


Oftentimes I just use EC's radar site to see the extent of the weather that is approaching or upon us. Luckily, this is heavy rain and not a foot of snow. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

A very mild 9C with drizzle and fog this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Greywolf

-5ºC here now with a high of -3ºC later. We had a small dusting of snow yesterday which does not require shovelling. Some areas north and southwest of here got buried. The highest total I saw was 82cm in Lucan which is north of Sarnia near the shores of Lake Huron.


----------



## SINC

-17° here this morning and falling to -21° by dawn, then back up to -12° this afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

Yesterday's predicted 2 to 4 cm of light snow turned into an unexpected 15 cm wallop and it ain't quite finished yet. Downtown MTL is quite a mess. _Ptooey._


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 10C as the sun is trying to burn off the morning fog. This is quite unexpected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C at 130PM. I am outside in a tee shirt and shorts with my MBP. This is unheard of here in St.John's for this time of year ............. feels like early May. Obviously, it shall not last ......... but it is fun while it is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like St.John's is the warmest spot in Canada today. Still, we shall not gloat, in that comes April and May, when the rest of Canada is starting to mow lawns and enjoy Spring, we are still shoveling out from yet another snowstorm. Still, 11C on Dec. 7th is great. Last year at this time, we had 35cm of snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend just sent this to me ............ it's his house in London, ON .............. where the snow is still falling.


----------



## SINC

-14° in bright sunshine and no wind on a very nice fall afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Somewhat cloudy but we have stumbled (barely) into plus territory. Only dropped to -15°C last night, so we are only moderately below normal.

Not really a true chinook as there is only the slightest breeze today. Still it may be as close as we are likely to get this month.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently -9ºC now, high of -5ºC later with sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clouds and a bit of fog ........... but we don't have to shovel fog, so all is good today.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning with a dusting of fresh snow and a high today of -11°.


----------



## Lichen Software

Heavy squalls all night here in Barrie. We had no snow two days ago (trace only). Now I have windows covered. It appears to have eased off for now. Forcast calls for 5 to 8 cm per hour at times here. I guess we are getting a small dose of "London"

Temp as at 6:00 was -15C


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C here in St.John's. Seems as if the system that is stalled over London, ON is helping to pump southwesterly temps our way, which means warmer weather. Snow is forecast for Friday, so we shall enjoy Spring while we can .............. since we won't see conditions like this until late May/early June.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> A friend just sent this to me ............ it's his house in London, ON .............. where the snow is still falling.


Hey, that looks a lot like Collingwood too! not quite as much yet. They are calling for massive squalls today.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> Hey, that looks a lot like Collingwood too! not quite as much yet. They are calling for massive squalls today.


I hate it when I have to go out on my roof and shovel off the snow so it does not collapse the roof due to the weight of snoe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C temps as we approach noon. This is the first time in 51 years that we have had two straight days of 10C or better temps here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 10C temps as we approach noon. This is the first time in 51 years that we have had two straight days of 10C or better temps here in St.John's.


I trust you mean that is in the month of December? Surely it got higher than 10C in previous months?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I trust you mean that is in the month of December? Surely it got higher than 10C in previous months?


Yes, I should have prefaced it by saying in December. 

Still, we may not see these sorts of temps until May. We seem to be having winters that are colder with less than our average of 13 feet of snow (e.g., 11 and 10 feet of snow in the past two years), colder non-existent Springs (e.g., only a couple of days above 20C in June) and hotter summers. 

However, what London, ON is getting the past few days is our typical weather for this time of year. 

Still, I am enjoying being able to use my MBP outside and sitting in shirt sleeves. Won't happen again for many, many months. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -11 at mid morning. Will we get higher, or begin the descent?


----------



## Dr.G.

We have slipped just under 10C as the clouds have rolled in and there goes our sun. Still, it was nice to be able to walk the dogs without trying to get around or over snowbanks. They like the snow, but I do NOT like walking in snow.


----------



## Greywolf

-12ºC right now, high of -4ºC later this afternoon. It looks like we will get some snow overnight and Friday during the day but nothing like those people in southwestern Ontario.


----------



## SINC

-16° here this morning with light snow and by the looks of the Edmonton area forecast, the snow will be with us for several days. With a high of only -15°, there will be little movement today.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy this morning, but the overnight rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at about 10AM, but that is about our high for the day. Still, it's a fine day outside.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 4C this morning but heading down to -13 later... 
not wonderful but much better than the brutal -25 to -30 temps we were having, a nice chinook yesterday melted a lot of the snow, but freezing last night left some icy patches...


----------



## SINC

-15° now, our high for the day before we begin to dip down again.


----------



## eMacMan

Still around 0°C but our lovely one day chinook has turned to snow. Temps supposed to drop tomorrow. Lots of food on hand so will just lay back and enjoy it.

See Ontario has been getting a small taste of Alberta winter. That should help hasten the conversion of that hot bed of GW believers. Either that or bury them alive.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and cloudy, with rain and snow in the overnight forecast.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 6C right now, but 'according to Hoyle' not for long...


----------



## Greywolf

Currently -2ºC, high of 2ºC later. Todays forecast:

Mostly cloudy and breezy with snow tapering off, accumulating 3-8 cm. Winds from the SSW at 22 .


----------



## Dr.G.

We were to wake up to 6 inches of snow this morning, but all we have is 2C and rain right now. I am certainly NOT complaining. I am not psychology not ready for Winter.


----------



## SINC

-18° this morning with more snow, but with a high of -17°, there is little improvement expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a cold and damp 2C, but there is no snow to shovel, for which I am grateful to Mother Nature.


----------



## eMacMan

Now we are paying for our one day chinook. Has been snowing lightly over night. Temps several degrees below the normal lows. On the bright side the hoars are very nicely frosted, probably won't last as there is a light breeze as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at just past noon. No rain and no sun .................. and NO snow.


----------



## macdoodle

-13 right now, up to a -8 later ... big fog so lots of frost on the trees...


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C at just past 5PM here in St.John's. A chilly night awaits us.


----------



## SINC

-19° with light snow at mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C as we approach 7PM, but the skies are very clear with a beautiful moon and stars overhead.


----------



## Greywolf

Currently 2ºC with the high being also 2ºC later. We got a wet dusting of snow yesterday which is basically gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C this morning, with about an inch of snow on the ground from our overnight dusting. Hopefully, with 7C temps forecast for next week, it shall all be gone soon .......... and we might be on our way to a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-18° here this morning, a couple of degrees warmer in the city. We've been stuck at that temperature for days now and by the looks of the forecast, I had better keep the snow blower handy.


----------



## macdoodle

-19C here at the moment, up to 0C this afternoon, no wind makes it not too bad...


----------



## eMacMan

For once EC got the predicted low on the nose -16°C. Up to -10 at the moment. Predicted high is 0°C and the skies are clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C this afternoon here in St.John's. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

We continue to be stalled at about the same temperature day and night for three days now, -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still -3C as the sun starts to set slowly in the western sky. Ten more days until the start of Winter. Such is Life.


----------



## imactheknife

great, just what the doctor ordered....another possible 30cm's of snow by Monday am and I have two final exams that day...woot. Can we add another stress factor!


----------



## SINC

Stall still in effect at -16° now and a high tomorrow of -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> great, just what the doctor ordered....another possible 30cm's of snow by Monday am and I have two final exams that day...woot. Can we add another stress factor!


 Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C on a clear night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck at -16° although we may warm up with a high of -8° predicted for today.


----------



## Greywolf

3ºC here now, no snow yet but a mixture coming later which I think will be mostly in the form of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C this morning, but with lots of blue skies and sunshine. Temps going up to 3C this afternoon and again tomorrow with sunshine might spell the end to our snow that is on the ground. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

A nice warm -5 this AM with an expected high of 10C ... bathing suit time!! :lmao:

No wind either so we cannot give credit to a Chinook!!


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is warm for this time of year macdoodle. We, on the other hand, will be some 20° colder than that as a high for the day.


----------



## eMacMan

Overnight low was -6°C, already 0 supposedly headed for 10°C.

Yesterday we had a wind warning posted, very strange as it was dead calm all day. Guess they were assuming that Southern Albertans would not know what to do without a brisk wind to lean into.


----------



## eMacMan

Next time I am tempted to complain about the snow.

Minn. Metrodome collapses in Midwest blizzard - Yahoo! News



> MINNEAPOLIS – A storm that spanned parts of eight states continued to dump heavy snow in the upper Midwest on Sunday, collapsing the Metrodome in Minneapolis and forcing numerous road closures.
> The storm was moving eastward a day after it dumped 20 inches of snow in some places. A Sunday NFL football game between the New York Giants and the Minnesota Vikings had already been pushed to Monday because the Giants couldn't get to Minneapolis to play when the inflatable Metrodome collapsed Sunday. It's uncertain when that game will now be played.
> A blizzard warning was in effect Sunday for Chicago and much of northern Illinois, all of Iowa, large sections of southern Minnesota and Wisconsin, and smaller areas in North Dakota, South Dakota, Missouri and Michigan, according to the National Weather Service. Most of the rest of the region was under a winter storm warning or a hard freeze watch.


Global Warming my a55


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, nearly half nine and we're still stuck at -15°.


----------



## eMacMan

Speaking of snow, looks like our 10°C and sunshine has turned white and flakey. 

Them guys at EC are about as honest as your average politician.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

2C this afternoon and sunny, which is helping to melt away our snow. "Go back to where you came!" is what I have to say to the snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 2C this afternoon and sunny, which is helping to melt away our snow. "Go back to where you came!" is what I have to say to the snow.


Muffled cry from under a blanket of snow in Minnesota or Wisconsin. Sorry Dr. G. but there's a lot more on the way.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Muffled cry from under a blanket of snow in Minnesota or Wisconsin. Sorry Dr. G. but there's a lot more on the way.beejacon


Sadly, yes, but I have only experienced one green Christmas day in my 34 years here in St.John's. Still, on the afternoon of Dec.25th, 1990, it started to snow and did not stop until the eve of Boxing Day ........... after dumping 40cm of snow on us. 

So, I am dreaming of a green Christmas, with a light dusting of snow on Christmas Eve, another light dusting of snow on Christmas Day (this for my wife), and then warm temps and rain on Boxing Day to wash it all away. We shall see.

I can feel for the folks in MN, in that I recall our worst storm here in St.John's, which was 83cm of wet snow in a 30 hour period. Shut down the city for two days as we dug out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 1C now, with temps falling down to -4C overnight. Still, sunshine if forecast for the next two days with temps as high as 7C before the rain comes ......... which means the end of last week's snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting situation is shaping up here in St.John's. Usually, what London, ON is experiencing is what is normal for St.John's in December. So far this month, we have gotten more rain, less snow, more sunny days, colder nights and warmer days than normal ............ with more of this to come. Very strange, but I am not complaining.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, and Venus is shining brightly high in the southern sky. No clouds over St.John's this morning, so there is just a reddish glow in the east and a chilly -4C temps outside. Still, it should warm up to 4C by this afternoon in full sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Greywolf

Brrrrr, a bit chilly here this morning, feels like -28ºC with the brisk winds. Actual temp is -12ºC. We had mostly rain yesterday which froze, a dusting of snow after the rain. The car was like a block of ice, snow flurries later today with a small accumulation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greywolf said:


> Brrrrr, a bit chilly here this morning, feels like -28ºC with the brisk winds. Actual temp is -12ºC. We had mostly rain yesterday which froze, a dusting of snow after the rain. The car was like a block of ice, snow flurries later today with a small accumulation.


Greywolf, just reading those temps sent a cold shiver up my spine. Still -4C here with no wind and the sun shining over Signal Hill here in St.John's. 

Come on over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread for some hot tea or coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A mild -12° here this morning and a pleasant day ahead with a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny 2C as we approach noon here in windless St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

The wind free chinook continues. Thankfully less the snow and rain. Sadly not warm enough to melt the ice created as an after-effect of yesterdays mess.

Nothing for it but to go boot skating.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 6 right now under sunny skies and no wind... melting some of the hard pack, but not all of it...


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars and a crescent moon, and -1C temps make this a fine evening.


----------



## Greywolf

-11ºC now but still a cold wind, high of -7ºC later with flurries.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, for once we're warmer than the east at -5° on the way to 0° today with some sunshine. A nice change.


----------



## imactheknife

All roads leading from Collingwood are closed. I can't make it to my final because of the lake effect snow, white out conditions and black ice. This winter has been nasty.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> All roads leading from Collingwood are closed. I can't make it to my final because of the lake effect snow, white out conditions and black ice. This winter has been nasty.


We have been hearing of all the closures in the Sarnia area of ON. How close are you to them?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, well, for once we're warmer than the east at -5° on the way to 0° today with some sunshine. A nice change.


Cloudy and 2C here in Canada's far east. The forecast is for sunshine and 5C, but that remains to be seen.

What is the forecast in the Canadian Farmers' Almanac for NL, Sinc?


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> We have been hearing of all the closures in the Sarnia area of ON. How close are you to them?


Sarnia is a few hours southwest. They get the lake effect off of Lake Huron where we are getting it from Georgian Bay.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> Sarnia is a few hours southwest. They get the lake effect off of Lake Huron where we are getting it from Georgian Bay.


That does not look good, imactheknife. We don't get snow squalls off of the Great Lakes, but get those sorts of constant "snow bombs" off of the Atlantic Ocean. The nor'easters come in and keep dumping wet snow day after day after day. I have friend in London, ON, and the pics he has sent me of that city looks just like St.John's in terms of the drifts of snow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What is the forecast in the Canadian Farmers' Almanac for NL, Sinc?


Here you go Dr. G.

Atlantic Canada December 2010:

Dec. 12-17 Heavy snow, then sunny. 18-23 Rain to snow, mild, then cold. 24-27 Rain and snow showers. 28-31 Heavy snow, cold.


----------



## macdoodle

Happy here at 1C and up to 6 later, sorry for all the snow in central Canada, been there done that... not nice at all!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here you go Dr. G.
> 
> Atlantic Canada December 2010:
> 
> Dec. 12-17 Heavy snow, then sunny. 18-23 Rain to snow, mild, then cold. 24-27 Rain and snow showers. 28-31 Heavy snow, cold.


Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Happy here at 1C and up to 6 later, sorry for all the snow in central Canada, been there done that... not nice at all!


4C and sunny here in St.John's .......... where we should be getting the sort of snow they are having in London, ON. Not complaining, mind you ........ just saying ...........


----------



## SINC

-7° and we are under a severe winter storm warning. We are on the southern edge of a system expected to strike late this afternoon with high winds and 30 cm of snow making for great blizzard conditions. The storm is a big one and expected to last through noon on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -7° and we are under a severe winter storm warning. We are on the southern edge of a system expected to strike late this afternoon with high winds and 30 cm of snow making for great blizzard conditions. The storm is a big one and expected to last through noon on Thursday.




Sorry to hear this, Sinc. Severe weather seems to be hitting Canada coast to coast to coast this month.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> -7° and we are under a severe winter storm warning. We are on the southern edge of a system expected to strike late this afternoon with high winds and 30 cm of snow making for great blizzard conditions. The storm is a big one and expected to last through noon on Thursday.


Something tells me you have food on hand and won't need to be rescued on your way back from the grocery store.

Despite the predicted sunshine more of that horrific combo of snow and rain. All that's needed is a slight drop in temps and we shall become glare ice county.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Something tells me you have food on hand and won't need to be rescued on your way back from the grocery store.
> 
> Despite the predicted sunshine more of that horrific combo of snow and rain. All that's needed is a slight drop in temps and we shall become glare ice county.


I actually hate ice storms more than I do snow storms.


----------



## Lichen Software

*After those pictures*

Snow in Barrie seems to be a mere trifle. We had no snow. These pictures are two days later. the Georgian Bay Snow Hose as turned on us again this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

LS, you can almost hear the roof groaning under the weight of all that wet snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C this evening .......... a quiet night.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Started to snow here about 1.5 hours ago. We have an Alberta clipper hitting us over the next couple days. Edmonton should see according to the weather man up to 15cm or so with high winds.. Should be a long week for me as this will take a while to clean up my sites.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Started to snow here about 1.5 hours ago. We have an Alberta clipper hitting us over the next couple days. Edmonton should see according to the weather man up to 15cm or so with high winds.. Should be a long week for me as this will take a while to clean up my sites.


Bon chance, mon ami ......... and come on over to The Shang for some free tea and/or coffee when you get cold. Paix.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Thank you sir, I shall indeed. Always nice to warm up there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Thank you sir, I shall indeed. Always nice to warm up there.


How true ........... and that goes for any and all who wish to share some warmth and some friendship.


----------



## imactheknife

THe snow never ends!! I had to reschedule my final today for friday. I have a final on thursday and a project due. This weather is insane. I guess they are going to break a record this month for the most snow ever in december. A guy who has lived here his whole life said he hasn't seen this much snow (in a season) since the 70's.


----------



## SINC

imactheknife said:


> THe snow never ends!! I had to reschedule my final today for friday. I have a final on thursday and a project due. This weather is insane. I guess they are going to break a record this month for the most snow ever in december. A guy who has lived here his whole life said he hasn't seen this much snow (in a season) since the 70's.


Darn global warming.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it's 3 right now, I posted a weather forecast on Visually humorous... !!


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> LS, you can almost hear the roof groaning under the weight of all that wet snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Front porch roof is already shovelled off. 

Just looked out. It is a beautiful night, - 13, wind died down but still snowing hard. Looks like a Christmas card outside. I am sure that I will not feel like that tomorrow morning while shovelling out yet again.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 9 pm and down to -1.

LS.... I think you should take a few photos in the lamplight of the snow before it is disturbed, you might be amazed at some of the photos you can get on a night like that...


----------



## Greywolf

-11ºC now with a high 0f -5ºC this afternoon with sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-7° and our high for the day as we begin the fall to -14° by this afternoon. Lots more snow overnight, so out will come the blower later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very foggy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at 0 tight now, won't get much warmer... low for today is-2 ... hope you folks in the east are safe and sound... that is terrible weather you are all getting, from snow to floods... keep dry !


----------



## Dr.G.

Very thick fog and 4C temps here in St.John's this afternoon. It is very still with no wind. Still, I love this sort of fog.


----------



## SINC

We've begun dropping sharply, now at -12° and very strong winds are blowing the snow all over the place. No use even trying to use the snow blower when the wind is this high. It would be blown back in within minutes. Good day for writing and computer games.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 5C now, but the fog is even thicker and it is getting dark. Outside looks like a scene in an old Sherlock Holmes movie set in London.


----------



## SINC

Just had the dog out and could barely open the storm door on the rear deck. Easily eight inches of the stuff on the back deck and still coming down. The wind is still howling and blowing it all over. I thought I would wait until it stopped, but that is not to be. I will have to get out there and blow off the sidewalks at least. The driveways can wait until it quits. Now -14° and still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just had the dog out and could barely open the storm door on the rear deck. Easily eight inches of the stuff on the back deck and still coming down. The wind is still howling and blowing it all over. I thought I would wait until it stopped, but that is not to be. I will have to get out there and blow off the sidewalks at least. The driveways can wait until it quits. Now -14° and still falling.


 This is difficult on people, but really tough on small dogs. Sorry to hear of this situation for you and your little pooch.


----------



## SINC

Just got in from running the snow blower. Did our driveways, both our neighbour's driveways and about 400 feet of neighbourhood sidewalks. I'm pooped. We've got a lot of snow, as you can see and it's still falling and expected to come down until noon tomorrow. Our crescent is slowly becoming 4 x 4 country.


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> Just got in from running the snow blower. Did our driveways, both our neighbour's driveways and about 400 feet of neighbourhood sidewalks. I'm pooped. We've got a lot of snow, as you can see and it's still falling and expected to come down until noon tomorrow. Our crescent is slowly becoming 4 x 4 country.


I accept your 10-15 cm's and raise you 145cm's!!

Thats how much has fallen in Collingwood in the last week and a bit! (our front door and this isn't even the latest picture)


----------



## macdoodle

i am in the south and very happy to report the snow is melting and it will drop to -7 tonight... sunny and no snow forecast.... 
I am feeling your pain, both of you ...

imacthknife, it is really terrible the storms you have been hit with.... 
you will need to make a tunnel to just get to the road! 

Please be careful both of you, hearts were not made to shovel so much snow..... !


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just got in from running the snow blower. Did our driveways, both our neighbour's driveways and about 400 feet of neighbourhood sidewalks. I'm pooped. We've got a lot of snow, as you can see and it's still falling and expected to come down until noon tomorrow. Our crescent is slowly becoming 4 x 4 country.


Wow, that is a great deal of work. I do that as well so I know how tough it can be even with a snow blower. What kind do you have, Sinc?


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> I accept your 10-15 cm's and raise you 145cm's!!
> 
> Thats how much has fallen in Collingwood in the last week and a bit! (our front door and this isn't even the latest picture)


 Now you are getting into St.John's snow in Jan. and Feb. That is deep, imactheknife. I uses to shovel that sort of snow each winter until I blew out my shoulder and both knees. Got a snow blower for anything over 8 inches of snow, which here is usually wet. Is that wet lake-effect snow? 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C and very foggy. A very quiet night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

imactheknife said:


> I accept your 10-15 cm's and raise you 145cm's!!
> 
> Thats how much has fallen in Collingwood in the last week and a bit! (our front door and this isn't even the latest picture)


OK, but you take our -25° temps and near -40° wind chills in exchange for your milder ones.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally a day with no slush coming down. Thankfully stayed a bit below freezing so some traction for the long walks I enjoy in the morning.

Looks like temps will once again head for the below normal range for the rest of the year. Hopefully we will get some fresh snow, as the almost chinook combined with rain has made a mess off this crop.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> Now you are getting into St.John's snow in Jan. and Feb. That is deep, imactheknife. I uses to shovel that sort of snow each winter until I blew out my shoulder and both knees. Got a snow blower for anything over 8 inches of snow, which here is usually wet. Is that wet lake-effect snow?
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.


Lake effect can be wet, but the wind chills we have been having have been around -20 to -25 so it's good and fluffy which helps. Without the wind it's only -5, -10ish. The north wind has been brutal.


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> OK, but you take our -25° temps and near -40° wind chills in exchange for your milder ones.


I think I will stick with the snow! I don't miss the -30, -40 weather! I know you don't like the humidity here but when you have georgian bay life is all good! except in winter of course


----------



## Greywolf

-6ºC here now with some wind chill, looks like a high of -1ºC today with more sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 8C with light rain and no real wind this morning in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -18° this morning, but with the wind chill you can double that and not much to look forward to with a high of -16° and snow every day, for five more days.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> A chilly -18° this morning, but with the wind chill you can double that and not much to look forward to with a high of -16° and snow every day, for five more days.


Clearly global warming has seized Edmonton by storm. Expect MD and Bryanc will soon be knocking on your door and looking for a place to stay while they volunteer to plant Palm Trees in your part of the world.beejacon BTW saw the Edmonton storm pictures on last nights news quite a mess up there.

Here in SW AB it's a cool -12°C, 6°s colder than predicted. Looking forward to that 30 seconds or so when we reach the predicted high of -4°C then time for a week or so in the deep freeze. No snow in those predictions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just below 8C now as the rain is helping to clear some of the fog. Still, it is mild with no winds.


----------



## SINC

Still -16° here. The wife and I just finished both double driveways and about 600 feet of neighbourhood sidewalks, 200 of our own and the two neighbours on each side. This is the largest snowfall here in 30 years in the month of December. AGW my ass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in NL, St.John's has been averaging about +5-7C above normal, and in parts of Labrador, which is on the same latitude as Yellowknife, they are averaging about +12C above normal. Next week, all of NL may get some snow, which means that people in Labrador, who normally are able to use snowmobiles to get around from either just after Canadian Thanksgiving or Remembrance Day may get enough snow to take out their machines. 

Here in St. John's, by now there is, on average, about 50cm of snow on the ground. As of five minutes ago, in pouring rain, there is nothing on the ground but puddles of water ......... which don't have to be shoveled. 

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas ............. just like the ones I used to know .......... in the State of Georgia. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Good luck with that Green Christmas fantasy Dr. G.

Around here somebody left their car running right next to the weather stations thermometer. Never did get above -10°C despite that official high of -3°C. 

A big fire and hot chocolate tonight. Even so, St. Gore's carbon footprint today will be at least 100 times bigger than mine.beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Good luck with that Green Christmas fantasy Dr. G.
> 
> Around here somebody left their car running right next to the weather stations thermometer. Never did get above -10°C despite that official high of -3°C.
> 
> A big fire and hot chocolate tonight. Even so, St. Gore's carbon footprint today will be at least 100 times bigger than mine.beejacon


Thank you, eMacMan. +6.5C and rain still ......... but snow is in the forecast for next week. Anything under a foot would be appreciated. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and a light rain falling this morning.


----------



## Greywolf

-3ºC right now with a sunny high of 1ºC later.


----------



## SINC

-16° and with a high of -13° not much room for improvement. And snow. More snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with thick fog and a light drizzle ........ and no sun forecast for the next week ...... but no snow in the forecast either, so it's a plus for us here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

So it's back to the deep freeze -15°C and should stay there most of the day. Suddenly snow has mysteriously reappeared both in the forecast and out the window.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting and it is getting a bit brighter now that it has stopped raining. No sun, but that is fine, since it is now 9C this afternoon in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

-10 right now, don't think it will improve much... light snow falling... no wind... nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling. My wife and I went window shopping out on Water Street, the oldest street in North America, and then had a nice dinner. No wind, lots of fog and good food. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a steady rain falling. At least there shall be nothing to shovel when we wake up here in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

-10 now and no wind makes for a very silent night, the snow is sitting pristine, and gently upon the ground... 
light flakes all day, but not much snow, enough to cover the brown spots of pavement ...


----------



## SINC

We're at our high for the day already, -13° as we begin our downward slide to -20° by this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up this morning to 7C temps with a light rain. Still, it is a quiet morning, which is fine with me.


----------



## eMacMan

For whatever reason the local weather station likes -12°C so much that it has not budged from that setting in 18 hours. Light snow coming down and may continue for some time. Would not mind a few inches of fresh stuff to cover the mess caused by the recent rains.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still just about 7C with a light rain still falling. I am waiting for my crocus to start popping up if these mild temps continue. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is still a chance for a green Christmas here in St.John's. Let us hope the precip at the end of next week comes as rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with light rain which will be replaced overnight by some fog ............ and then periods of rain, drizzle and fog. We have gotten about 4 inches of rain in the past 36 hours .......... which could have been 4 feet of snow if it were cold enough. Amazing and strange weather here in St.John's.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> 6C with light rain which will be replaced overnight by some fog ............ and then periods of rain, drizzle and fog. We have gotten about 4 inches of rain in the past 36 hours .......... which could have been 4 feet of snow if it were cold enough. Amazing and strange weather here in St.John's.


I was going to say that your weather can't be normal?? whats happening out there? and more importantly why??


----------



## macdoodle

-12C here and with all the poor weather in Europe I am grateful for the light dusting of snow we are getting... 
the UK is getting hammered and they are not accustomed to this awful weather...and not prepared either... 

You will have a very very short winter Dr G ... looks as if spring will be early for you this year...


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> I was going to say that your weather can't be normal?? whats happening out there? and more importantly why??


This is very abnormal. We have been about +4 to +6C above normal for most days this month. In my 34 years here there has only been one Christmas morning without snow on the ground, usually 1-2 feet, and that was back in 1990 ......... when we got hit with a major snow storm and 30cm of snow which feel from Christmas afternoon until the end of Boxing Day. For the past two years, we have had record breaking cool months of June, with each one being cooler and wetter than the year before, and hotter months of July. Due to global warming, there are more icebergs breaking off the Greenland ice shelf and drifting on past us in April, May and June, which helps to keep us chilly, and thus, with no Spring. Our Fall months of August, Sept. and Oct. have been warmer than usual. So, who can tell what is causing this change?

If this keeps up, we shall lose our Environment Canada rating as the major Canadian city with the worst overall weather. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.

How has your weather been the past couple of years?


----------



## Dr.G.

"You will have a very very short winter Dr G ... looks as if spring will be early for you this year..." If only, Macdoodle. Christmas Eve marks the "5 months left in Winter" day, in that after May 24th, it is rare that we will get any more snow. We shall see.

My brothers-in-law who live just outside of Calgary and in Edmonton say that unless things change dramatically, they shall have a white Christmas. Better them than me. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Greywolf

-5ºC here this morning, going up to -3ºC later with cloudy conditions, no precip. today.


----------



## SINC

-14° here this morning and with that being our high for the day, we will remain there all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with fog this morning. If the EC forecast is correct, we might just get our green Christmas. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> 5C with fog this morning. If the EC forecast is correct, we might just get our green Christmas. We shall see.
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


wow, well enjoy your green xmas!

I remember when the term El NIno was first heard back in the 90's. On xmas day in 1992 we were playing football outside and it was 10 degree's in Calgary which was very weird at the time.

Here in Ontario I think the winters have been milder for the last 10 years than they used to be. The lakes don't freeze over at all any more which also leads to a bigger drop in lake levels and more lake effect snow.


----------



## eMacMan

After a full 24 hours stuck at -12°C things have started to change. Now -15°C, snowed fairly steadily all day yesterday but only an inch of fairly light fluffy stuff. Was hoping for at least three inches but less than six.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> wow, well enjoy your green xmas!
> 
> I remember when the term El NIno was first heard back in the 90's. On xmas day in 1992 we were playing football outside and it was 10 degree's in Calgary which was very weird at the time.
> 
> Here in Ontario I think the winters have been milder for the last 10 years than they used to be. The lakes don't freeze over at all any more which also leads to a bigger drop in lake levels and more lake effect snow.


Let us hope that it is green, imactheknife. My wife, who is from Calgary, remembers that day back in '92. She misses the sunshine and bitterly cold days of Calgary and Edmonton rather than the cold and damp days here. Such is Life.

Currently, +5.5C and still foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain. We have now had 5 inches of rain in four days ........ so, luckily, no flooding, just soggy gardens. Still, no snow in sight ......... which is great with me.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> +5C with a light rain. We have now had 5 inches of rain in four days ........ so, luckily, no flooding, just soggy gardens. Still, no snow in sight ......... which is great with me.


Saw a jet stream map. Most of the Northern US, Canada and all of Europe are in the deep freeze. The jet loops up and back sparing Atlantic Canada.

Seems that Sweden and Germany bought into the IPCC Kool-aid. Not enough sand stockpiled and airports short on de-icer. Course this is shaping up to be one of the worst winters in 100 years on the European side. 

One thing Timothy Ball is absolutely right about is preparing for things getting colder. If you just assume it will be warmer the cost of being wrong is way too high.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Saw a jet stream map. Most of the Northern US, Canada and all of Europe are in the deep freeze. The jet loops up and back sparing Atlantic Canada.
> 
> Seems that Sweden and Germany bought into the IPCC Kool-aid. Not enough sand stockpiled and airports short on de-icer. Course this is shaping up to be one of the worst winters in 100 years on the European side.
> 
> One thing Timothy Ball is absolutely right about is preparing for things getting colder. If you just assume it will be warmer the cost of being wrong is way too high.


Each November, there is a huge hill of salt, sand and tanks of brine being stored for our Winter, which starts just after Remembrance Day and lasts until Victoria's Birthday on May 24th.


----------



## macdoodle

9pm and -18 on the scale.... it is not windy and that helps a lot... 

I am glad I am not in europe right now, a friend in england has been housebound for 10 + days, and is not counting on any last minute shopping or even getting family in for Christmas... she said they will probably be able to do it in the New Year... I feel for the kids who still believe in Santa... (i am sure there are a few) if gifts didn't get bought early... everything is quite impassable right now... maybe it will get better next week...


----------



## Greywolf

-4ºC now with a high of -2ºC sometime today, sun and cloud mixture.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C this morning, but still very dark outside with rain clouds. Still, better rain than snow.


----------



## SINC

-20° here this morning on the way to -15° under scattered cloud. At least the snow has quit.


----------



## eMacMan

-18°C but sunny this fine morning. Skies predicted to be clear tonight but we shall remain in the freezer until at least tomorrow.

Still should be good eclipse viewing tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C WITH sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!! People are nearly dancing in the streets here in St.John's. It has been nearly two weeks of no sun, and this is a grand pre-Christmas gift.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and -13° in bright sunshine with clear skies. We may see the eclipse yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and cloudy, so the eclipse viewing here in St.John's remains iffy. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -20° this morning with a sunny high of -12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very windy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

This should be "fun" if Environment Canada is correct in it's forecast. We shall see.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:21 AM NST Tuesday 21 December 2010
Rainfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Rainfall accumulations of up to 65 millimeters can be expected by Wednesday evening.

This is a warning that significant rainfall is expected in these regions.

St. John's and vicinity
5:21 AM NST Tuesday 21 December 2010
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Easterly winds gusting up to 120 km/h are expected along parts of the coast today and Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

Stuck at -20° and with an RH of 92% it is bitterly cold out there.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -14 right now and up to-1 then down to -10, slight breeze but nothing horrendous... so it is nice... 
got a good look at the moon last night but camera to small to get a photo...


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain with high winds as things rev up for tonight's wind/rain storm. Still +5C so at least it is not snow.


----------



## eMacMan

We are at -13°C at the moment but suspect warmer weather is perhaps just a couple of hundred feet above us. Only question is will it touch down. Either way it looks like it will be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain blasted against the side of the house by 75km/h winds. The rain is supposed to get heavier, with up to two inches by tomorrow, with stronger winds, now expected to be 120km/h. Still, the one bright side is that this would have been a meter of snow drifting everywhere had it been colder than the current +5C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds, with gusts at 85km/h, driving lots of rain at the house from the east. Still +5C so it is just liquid precip.


----------



## Greywolf

-7ºC now with a high of -3ºC later with sunshine, looks like that for the rest of this week.


----------



## SINC

Still falling at -22° this morning and expected to dip to -27° by dawn with a high of -15° under clear skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with heavy rain and very strong winds, with gusts up to 110km/h. This went on overnight, making it difficult to sleep at the rain and wind pounded the side of the house. Still, there was nothing to shovel this morning, for which I am most grateful to Mother Nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Newfoundland and Labrador Power truck gets through the water to help resore downed power lines here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas ........ and I might get my wish. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

After yesterdays brief flirtation with positive territory we are starting the day at -18°C.

Looks like a nice sunny day with close but no cigar promised as far as breaking 0 goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and high winds are the order of the day here in St.John's. I don't live in a flood area nor is my basement at risk, but in the past week we have gotten over 6 inches of rain so the local rivers and streams are starting to get to the point of overflowing. We shall see.  

Still just over +5C so there is no risk of snow.


----------



## SINC

We still sit at -22° in spite of a couple hours of bright sunlight. I doubt we will make it to -15°, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +5C with wind gusts up to 110km/h pounding the walls of my house. A gust was recorded just outside of St.John's hitting 153km/h.


----------



## macdoodle

It's a nice -14 right not, little wind... Sunny and bright!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> It's a nice -14 right not, little wind... Sunny and bright!!


Dark, rainy and very, very windy here in St.John's. The only "bright" spot is that at +5C, there is no snow. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada, here in St.John's, we are headed for the warmest and wettest (in terms of rain, not snow) months of December in recorded history ........... and we are not even through with December. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +5C and the winds have finally died down to about 50km/h. 

An Environment Canada spokesperson was commenting that St.John's has been very lucky temperature wise, in that if all the rain we have had this month came down as snow, we would have about 8 feet by now. Amazingly, by now we would normally have had about 50+cm of snow fall and be on the ground .... and we have only received about 10cm of snow in December, which is long gone now.

I'm dreaming of a green Christmas and I might just get my wish. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +5C this morning in St.John's, with rain and wind. Still, nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-21° this morning with a high of -15° expected by mid afternoon before we plunge downward again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -21° this morning with a high of -15° expected by mid afternoon before we plunge downward again.


My fingers are cold just reading this, Sinc. Guess your snow shall not be melting in this sort of cold.

Santa is going to have to wear a raincoat here in St.John's. :clap:


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> Just over +5C this morning in St.John's, with rain and wind. Still, nothing to shovel.


You are having the best weather DrG ... a welcome change for sure, but what about all the toboggans and sleds waiting under the tree??
At least the kids who got bikes can go out and play!!:lmao:

We are at -8 right now, going up to +2 this afternoon , then plummeting to -3 ...

Hard to believe Sinc and I live in the same province! (feels a bit 'chinookey' out) 
too much snow on the ground to melt it , but some will go...


----------



## eMacMan

Looks reasonably pleasant for the next week. Currently -4C. Can't quite call it a Chinook with no wind.


----------



## macdoodle

eMacMan said:


> Looks reasonably pleasant for the next week. Currently -4C. Can't quite call it a Chinook with no wind.


right you are eMacMan, but there is a bit of a sort of arch forming, and inside says outside is
-7, but outside says outside is at 0 right now... I am just in and it is fairly warm out... 
so who knows, the wind might come up as it warms...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> You are having the best weather DrG ... a welcome change for sure, but what about all the toboggans and sleds waiting under the tree??
> At least the kids who got bikes can go out and play!!:lmao:
> 
> We are at -8 right now, going up to +2 this afternoon , then plummeting to -3 ...
> 
> Hard to believe Sinc and I live in the same province! (feels a bit 'chinookey' out)
> too much snow on the ground to melt it , but some will go...


To those who are getting toboggans, sleds, snowmobiles, etc under the tree ......... to them I say "Bug Humbar". While it would be nice to see the sun, I like seeing the green of the lawns for as long as possible since it means less to shovel until May 24th. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks reasonably pleasant for the next week. Currently -4C. Can't quite call it a Chinook with no wind.


You may have some of our wind. Currently, we have a fairly sustained 40-55km/h wind here in St.John's with just over 5C temps. So, a trade for some sun for some wind. Interested? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Plus one right now, but feels warmer than that, bright and sunny and a Chinook expected on Saturday!! Yahoo!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4.5C with 60km/h winds and a light rain. Sounds like a broken record ............ but one does not have to shovel these same forecasts.


----------



## SINC

Our streets had to be plowed out to day as we dig out from record December snowfall. Pics at eleven.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our streets had to be plowed out to day as we dig out from record December snowfall. Pics at eleven.


Strange, but that should be the normal story for here in St.John's, although this December we have had record levels of rain and warmth, and only 9cm of snow earlier in the month. Strange weather from coast to coast to coast here in Canada.


----------



## Greywolf

-5ºC right now with a few fluffy snowflakes, high of -4ºC later on this mostly cloudy day.

I wish all of you a Merry Christmas wherever you are, stay safe and enjoy your time with friends and family.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greywolf said:


> -5ºC right now with a few fluffy snowflakes, high of -4ºC later on this mostly cloudy day.
> 
> I wish all of you a Merry Christmas wherever you are, stay safe and enjoy your time with friends and family.


Same to you, Greywolf. Paix, mon ami. Come on over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread for a free cup of tea/coffee at The Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Only once in my 34 years here in St.John's has there not been snow on the ground on Christmas Eve. +4C with wind and rain once again today, but with nothing to shovel, there is a smile on my face.


----------



## SINC

A very brisk -25° here on my deck this morning and a high of -12° with sunny breaks this Christmas Eve day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, my wife, who likes the cold and sunny weather of Alberta, would trade you some of your weather for some of our weather. Rain, drizzle, fog and high winds once again today, with +4C temps. I, on the other hand, don't mind that my snow shovels are getting dusty. 

Merry Christmas, mon ami. Paix,


----------



## SINC

We had the city ploughs come by yesterday and we can finally navigate our crescent much easier, but we have a record amount of snow for December with about two feet on the ground as shown in this view of our rear double drive. The piles are much higher on the front double drive though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had the city ploughs come by yesterday and we can finally navigate our crescent much easier, but we have a record amount of snow for December with about two feet on the ground as shown in this view of our rear double drive. The piles are much higher on the front double drive though.


Sinc, that is our typical scene for this time in December. Luckily, we don't have sidewalks that need to be shoveled. It is the end of the driveway that is the hardest to clear, at least for me. 

I won't take a pic of our driveway, since the camera would get soaked with this driving drizzle. I find snow shoveling good exercise, but I have lost 4 pounds since our rain started in hopes that I can lose weight without the physical act of shoveling. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
No wind, no rain no fog... too early for sun, however it is -5C right now and will go to +3 this afternoon, Chinook predicted for tomorrow, (in Calgary) I am sure we will also be treated to the same....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning all,
> No wind, no rain no fog... too early for sun, however it is -5C right now and will go to +3 this afternoon, Chinook predicted for tomorrow, (in Calgary) I am sure we will also be treated to the same....


+5C with wind, rain and fog. Want to trade a bit of sunshine for any of the aforementioned items???


----------



## SINC

We've warmed to -18° at mid morning.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> +5C with wind, rain and fog. Want to trade a bit of sunshine for any of the aforementioned items???


:lmao: Sure , which would you prefer?

Choice not an option?, you will take it all you say... well I shall see if I can toss it all eastward... far east.. the Chinook might not make it, Sask will take what we don't use ... :lmao:

just so you know, it is 1 right now, so we will be pretty warm later I think...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've warmed to -18° at mid morning.


 Any windchill??? I guess you folks are not going to see your snow melt by tomorrow morning. Kudos on your white Christmas. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Thankfully, no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Thankfully, no wind.


Our winds have died down to 35km/h so the fog is starting to roll in off of the Atlantic. Santa is going to need a raincoat and some bright landing lights to find us here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A chilly morning here in St.John's with +4C temps, a light rain falling, some fog and 60km/h winds .......... all in all, a typical day for us this past week. Still, my wish came true and we have a green Christmas. No snow in sight until next week. I am giving my snow shovels a rest until they are really needed. We shall see.

Merry Christmas to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Merry Christmas to all as we begin the day at -17° and warm up to -7° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Merry Christmas to all as we begin the day at -17° and warm up to -7° this afternoon.


Morning, Sinc. Guess we are the only two up. Looks like you shall have a white Christmas. Enjoy the day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all,
Well it is windy and there is a Chinook!! YEA!!
Widgit says +4 and up to +& but outside says +6 now... so it will be 'balmy' today!!


----------



## eMacMan

> macdoodle Morning all,
> Well it is windy and there is a Chinook!! YEA!!
> Widgit says +4 and up to +& but outside says +6 now... so it will be 'balmy' today!!


Ditto a bit further west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +4C here at 4PM in St.John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Just past noon and it is up to +10.. the wind is down some, but the sun is out and it is a marvelous day!!


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and we sit at -12°, our high. That's about 50° F colder than you macdoodle.


----------



## macdoodle

Almost 4 pm and +9C is really decent... 

I see how cold it is up north and a big fan to blow the warm up there would be a welcome reprieve Sinc, you guys have sure had it rough....


----------



## Dr.G.

+3.5C with a very light drizzle and fog at just past 10PM here in St.John's. The end of a fine Christmas Day without any snow.


----------



## SINC

-13° here as we begin our descent to the low -20s next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to fog and +3C this morning. At least it stopped raining and there is nothing to shovel. A fine Boxing Day treat for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning on the way to -5° for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a bit of sunshine coming through the cloud cover. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a degree now to -13°, headed the wrong way.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We've dropped a degree now to -13°, headed the wrong way.


Politicians all home for the holidays and no hot air bubble effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +4C but now it is dark outside. However, it was a quiet Boxing Day with no precip of any kind and no winds to speak of to anyone. A fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

Enjoy it - something wicked your way comes.
:yikes:

-6 and nice sun .


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Enjoy it - something wicked your way comes.
> :yikes:
> 
> -6 and nice sun .


We shall see, mon ami. Paix. 

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
4:25 PM NST Sunday 26 December 2010
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Strong southeasterly or easterly winds gusting to 100 km/h over exposed and coastal areas can be expected Monday afternoon and evening.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is 7C here and the wind is not too bad, looks pretty calm, but then I am looking east... Chinooks come from the west... who knows what I will find when I turn the corner.. ?


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now down to +2C and might even get a snow flurry or two overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly and cloudy +2C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-12° here this morning on the way to a nice -6° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like another nice day or maybe two. Then back to winter.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C right now and going up to +7C with some rain. Still, one does not have to shovel snow.


----------



## SINC

-7° as we sit in the motor home and watch the world go by, John Mayall and the Bluesbreakers playin' on, complete with Christmas lights burning cheerily.


----------



## Dr.G.

We usually have 64cm of snow on the ground by this time in the month of December. This month, there is no snow at all on the ground. Of course, over 10 inches of rain in the month of December, and only a few days when the temps got as low as -2C will do that for anyone. Amazing weather.


----------



## SINC

-11° and falling now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +6C with rain tonight. Up to +7C by tomorrow morning with the rain giving way to fog. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

3 right now, but the wind is still up from the Chinook... down to -6C later...


----------



## SINC

Still dropping at -13° and headed downward to near -30° in a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

At +7C we are a full degree above Victoria, BC, and thus the warmest spot in Canada right now. This does NOT happen very often ever. 

The rain seems to have stopped as the winds have picked with gusts coming over 100km/h.


----------



## MacDoc

We are just outright boring at -2...


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning with a high today of -7°.


----------



## Greywolf

-2ºC right now with a high of 0ºC later with possibly snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C this morning here in St.John's. The rain has stopped, the fog lifted and there is even some blue sky up above ......... and some people out golfing. With no snow on the ground and no wind, I guess it is a good morning to go shoot a round of golf ............. but on Dec.28th?????? In St.John's??????? Still, they are out there now, as my wife and I just returned from a short run up at a local golf course with a few of our doxies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Real sunshine and +9C at 11:30AM. Unreal ......... and very appreciated.


----------



## SINC

A sunny day at -13° but falling to -17° by evening, so I doubt we will make our forecast high of -7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are kids out on our cul de sac playing street hockey, riding bikes and riding scooters. Still, at a sunny +9C, with dry streets (finally), it might be the last chance to do these things until late May. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Still around zero but colder temps and snow on the way.


----------



## Greywolf

Dr.G. said:


> +6C this morning here in St.John's. The rain has stopped, the fog lifted and there is even some blue sky up above ......... and some people out golfing. With no snow on the ground and no wind, I guess it is a good morning to go shoot a round of golf ............. but on Dec.28th?????? In St.John's??????? Still, they are out there now, as my wife and I just returned from a short run up at a local golf course with a few of our doxies.


Very nice, I love to play but not at this time of year. Great weather you are having right now, I hope it continues for you.

Currently -1ºC with a high of +1ºC later with sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Greywolf said:


> Very nice, I love to play but not at this time of year. Great weather you are having right now, I hope it continues for you.
> 
> Currently -1ºC with a high of +1ºC later with sunshine.


Morning, Greywolf. I too like to play, but in July or August. Still, it is currently +3C and cloudy as last night's rain has come and gone. Might even see a bit of sunshine later today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Tis now +4C with beautiful sunshine and blue skies. With no wind, it is another great day for golf ....... but not for me. Too much work to do around the house. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -21° under cloud with flurries today and a high of only -18° will make for little change.


----------



## macdoodle

-8C this morning and I see there was some snow last night, more expected today... then tomorrow a dip to -18

There has been golfing here on Jan 1st.... many years ago now, but still happened.... I have seen the photos, and they had shorts on!


----------



## eMacMan

Six+ inches of fresh white death. More to come today and tomorrow. Currently about -9°C dropping to the predicted high of -18°C. 

IOW Winter as usual here in SW AB. Sorry MD et al but you'll have to wait at least another year to transplant palm trees out here.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very sunny here in St.John's this afternoon. Our colder weather and some snow flurries are in the forecast for the next five days, with temps ranging from +2C to -2C for those days. This is still warmer than what is expected for this time of the year.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -11 and still snowing... looks like we are socked in for the day...


----------



## SINC

Nearing the noon hour and not any movement. Still at -21° and dropping to -28° by evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful clear night, with lots of stars overhead. +2C might go down to a nippy 0C with a flurry or two overnight. Still, nothing to shovel, for which I am eternally grateful to Mother Nature. Environment Canada has charted that we have received over 13 inches of rain in December, with 7cm of snow. Those 13 inches of rain could easily have been 13 feet of snow ........... for which I am even more grateful. So, here in St.John's, we have gone through record rainfalls, records for least snow in December (so far) and the warmest December since before WWI.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling ......... drifting downwards, actually. Makes everything look like a Currier and Ives print, except it is only about a couple of centimeters deeps ........... thus, no horse-drawn sleighs.


----------



## SINC

-24° this morning under partly cloudy skies and with a high of -20° we can expect little change


----------



## eMacMan

Wow we are sitting at a record low for the day of -24°C. No mercy in sight for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy this afternoon ............ a far cry from yesterday. Still, we only had about 2cm of snow overnight and this morning, so everything is white without having to shovel.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -17C right now and going up to -15... ?? Big warm up by the weekend they say!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C here with light winds. Nothing to fret about, however.


----------



## eMacMan

Double wow! That record low for the day lasted less than a day. Now it's -29°C and will probably hit -30°C before midnight.


----------



## MacDoc

Arctic Report Card - Atmosphere - Overland, et al.

Plus 11 to break all time record for New Years in the GTA 

A comfie plus five with gentle rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

OC and cloudy this morning in St.John's. Some sun is forecast for later today, so this is a typical day for the end of December ......... at least for us.


----------



## Greywolf

4ºC right now with a high of 6ºC or 8ºC later depending on which weather site I look at with rain showers.


----------



## SINC

A -23° morning under clear skies and a sunny high of -13° today. We are finally going to see a bit of warming over the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but still cloudy. All in all, a quiet day here in St.John's


----------



## macdoodle

Well -30 right now, up to -12 later... so sayeth the widget... haven't been out yet... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well -30 right now, up to -12 later... so sayeth the widget... haven't been out yet... !


Too cold to go outside!!! 

+1C and chilly here this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We're at least headed in the right direction. Now up to -20°.


----------



## eMacMan

-32°C this AM. That's cold enough to allow for adjectives, none of which are suitable for family posting.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -32°C this AM. That's cold enough to allow for adjectives, none of which are suitable for family posting.


XX)


----------



## macdoodle

Yeaaaa! we are UP to -22 and no wind... this is a good sunny day... but cold...


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and -18°. Nice winter afternoon.


----------



## Greywolf

It is a balmy 8ºC right now with a high of 9ºC later, a few rain showers, cooling down overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light dusting of snow overnight. A very quiet morning here in St.John's. A fine way to start the day ........ and the new year.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning, but a warming trend is upon us today as we reach a high of -3°. While that is welcome, the snow it brings with it is not.


----------



## The Doug

Smog warning, overcast with drizzle (and light expected rain tonight), and today's high should be 6 or 7 on the plus side. Sure doesn't feel like January.


----------



## Niagaramark

15 with a high of 23 expected for later today here in sunny Sarasota FL!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy at 11AM here in St.John's. This is more of what we expect from a January 1st morning .................. except that there is less than an inch of snow on the ground, when, by now, we would have well over two feet of snow on the ground. Strange Winter.


----------



## macdoodle

on this first day of 2011 it is -14C and a high of -8 in the forecast.... still chilly...


----------



## eMacMan

At -14°C we are a bit colder than normal with the predicted high of -10°C being quite a bit colder than normal. Still it is really nice to escape the deep freeze if only for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some unexpected sun. A fine day to take our dogs out for a short walk.


----------



## MacDoc

Plus 8 and raining and the hot tub rescued successfuly


----------



## Greywolf

After reaching a toasty +12ºC yesterday with some rain showers we are now at -3ºC and going down to -5ºC during the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C this morning. A very quiet Sunday here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for the day right now at -3° and with those warmer temperatures, comes a week long snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C and still cloudy at just past noon. However, it is still a quiet Sunday and that is fine with me.


----------



## macdoodle

-3C right now, but will drop as the day goes forth.... <sigh>


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clearing skies and no wind. Might be a nice night for stargazing. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen now to -6° and still headed down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did a bit of stargazing, but I cheated ........... I opened up a window that has a southerly exposure and used my telescope from inside the house. With +2C temps, and no wind, it was nice to get a bit of fresh air in the house.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning and with a high of only -5°, not much room for improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very foggy this morning. A quiet day seems to be in store for us here in St.John's. Amazingly, most of last week's snow is now gone. Seeing green lawns free of snow and not under a meter of snow is a strange sight indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Weather Network has St.John's, at least at the moment, as Canada's "hot spot" this morning. Something HAS to be messed up with Canada's weather today if we are warmer than places in BC, ON and even NS. Not complaining, mind you, just noticing a strange situation here in Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now up to +5C with lots of thick fog. Very quiet this morning.


----------



## macdoodle

right now it is -17, I have been out and about and with no wind it is quite pleasant, the sun is out and it will get warmer this afternoon almost balmy at -4C if this is correct... who knows...


----------



## eMacMan

Back to more or actually less normal winter weather. Highs and lows both about 5 degrees below the norm.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The Weather Network has St.John's, at least at the moment, as Canada's "hot spot" this morning. Something HAS to be messed up with Canada's weather today if we are warmer than places in BC, ON and even NS. Not complaining, mind you, just noticing a strange situation here in Canada. Paix, mes amis.


Yep the jet stream does indeed have a wicked reverse hook in it, exempting NL from what is otherwise a pretty nasty bit of winter. Compensation I guess for the extreme Southerly dip that triggered those tornadoes.


----------



## SINC

No change in the past nine hours, still at -7°.


----------



## BigDL

Moncton is having a heavy snow fall with an occasional baby starting life on the side of the road

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTzTJ2DNafg



CBC News said:


> Emergency officials in Moncton, N.B. were called to assist a woman who gave birth in a vehicle during a storm Monday morning.
> 
> The birth took place at about 8 a.m., just off the Trans-Canada Highway exit near Casino New Brunswick.
> 
> "We arrived on the scene, and the baby had already been born," said Greg Ross, captain of the Moncton Fire Department.
> 
> "It was a baby boy," said Ross. "Two firefighters in the back tended to the baby, cut the cord. After the arrival of the ambulance, we assisted with packaging the baby, and they were taken to the Moncton Hospital."
> 
> Mother and baby seemed to be doing fine as they were being transported to hospital, he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: CBC News - New Brunswick - Baby born in car during Moncton storm


----------



## Aurora

Well,. That clip certainly made up for an otherwise boring thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep the jet stream does indeed have a wicked reverse hook in it, exempting NL from what is otherwise a pretty nasty bit of winter. Compensation I guess for the extreme Southerly dip that triggered those tornadoes.


Of course, there have been some years when the Jet Stream stalls over ON and gives the GTA great high pressure/sunshine/warmth in the Winter, and pumps cold northeasterly moisture in the form of snow over NL. One year, St. John's received nearly 5 feet of snow in 9 days .............. but that was the winter we got over 21 feet of snow from mid-Nov. until mid-June. Such is Life.

Still +5C and very foggy here in St.John's.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great news story and video clip, BigDL. Luckily, it had a happy ending. A great way to start off the new year with a "feel good" story. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C this morning, with lots of fog. Woke up to the sound of fog horns from the entrance of St.John's Harbor. A peaceful way of waking up.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning and with a high of -5° there will be little change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy and +5C here in St.John's this morning. Environment Canada said that this has been the least amount of snow that St.John's have ever received in the month of December since records were kept. We have gotten more rain than ever before as well, so this sort of balances things out ........... other than the fact that we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> +4C this morning, with lots of fog. Woke up to the sound of fog horns from the entrance of St.John's Harbor. A peaceful way of waking up.


Mmmmm... how right you are DrG... this is a very pleasant way to awake... 


Don, we too are at -7 but with the predicted high of -3... and tomorrow +2 

As is said often here in the shang, We shall see...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Mmmmm... how right you are DrG... this is a very pleasant way to awake...
> 
> 
> Don, we too are at -7 but with the predicted high of -3... and tomorrow +2
> 
> As is said often here in the shang, We shall see...


When I first moved to St.John's, I lived within sight of the lighthouse where the foghorn was located. Now, living in the center of St.John's, the sound is less distinct, except late at night or early in the morning. With our thick fog, the sound carries ........ and is very eerie. Still, as I love fog, I love the sound of foghorns.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> When I first moved to St.John's, I lived within sight of the lighthouse where the foghorn was located. Now, living in the center of St.John's, the sound is less distinct, except late at night or early in the morning. With our thick fog, the sound carries ........ and is very eerie. Still, as I love fog, I love the sound of foghorns.


So do I, the only time I hate the fog is when I have to drive in it, and I mean the heavy costal fog, the impossible to see through stuff that can have you on the side of the road until it clears enough to see the front end of your car! (more actually) and of course 2 miles up the road it is as clear as a bell.... :lmao:

Still at -7 but no wind... !


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> So do I, the only time I hate the fog is when I have to drive in it, and I mean the heavy costal fog, the impossible to see through stuff that can have you on the side of the road until it clears enough to see the front end of your car! (more actually) and of course 2 miles up the road it is as clear as a bell.... :lmao:
> 
> Still at -7 but no wind... !


Here in NL, the fog means the possibility of driving into a moose on the highway, and the lack of flights in and out of the province. 

Still +5 and still foggy.


----------



## vo1gxg

Dr.G. said:


> Here in NL, the fog means the possibility of driving into a moose on the highway, and the lack of flights in and out of the province.
> 
> Still +5 and still foggy.




Its not pretty when you have to do it at 5:00AM, Could not see a dang gum thing this morning, not even my own headlights. I should know better the to take the TCH from the east end to the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

vo1gxg said:


> Its not pretty when you have to do it at 5:00AM, Could not see a dang gum thing this morning, not even my own headlights. I should know better the to take the TCH from the east end to the west.


Yes, I heard on the local CBC Radio this morning that this was quite a foggy spot on the Avalon. Guess fog lights don't help when there is this sort of fog. Still, one does not have to shovel fog. I can't remember an early January day when there was no snow whatever anywhere in St.John's, and I have been here 34 years. 

Good to see another Newfoundlander and Labradorian here in ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## macdoodle

Oh dear, two of you, when two or more are gathered it is a jolly time indeed!! :lmao: one thing I love about you folks on the rock... you are always cheerful and have a wonderful way with a phrase or expression that is really funny, and you don't even realize it, but then sometimes you do, and for the laugh you carry on and let us mainlanders fall into the ' laugh trap' :lmao::lmao::love2: 

I have been caught a few times m'self... but as it was all in good fun, no harm, no foul
One of my favourite stories is just one of those instances, I am still laughing,... :lmao::lmao::clap:

There is nothing on earth like atlantic fog, and the Rock gets the best of the worst of it!! 

hope it lifts and all the wildlife are safe, and the animals too.... :lmao:


----------



## vo1gxg

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, I heard on the local CBC Radio this morning that this was quite a foggy spot on the Avalon. Guess fog lights don't help when there is this sort of fog. Still, one does not have to shovel fog. I can't remember an early January day when there was no snow whatever anywhere in St.John's, and I have been here 34 years.
> 
> Good to see another Newfoundlander and Labradorean here in ehMacLand. Paix, mon ami.



I've only lived in Newfoundland since i was 10 (im 20 now) , i'm originally from N.Vacouver. If i recall last winter we only had one major winter storm. I know because i left work ( VOCM ) and it took me 2 hours to get home, it normally takes 30 minutes! I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Oh dear, two of you, when two or more are gathered it is a jolly time indeed!! :lmao: one thing I love about you folks on the rock... you are always cheerful and have a wonderful way with a phrase or expression that is really funny, and you don't even realize it, but then sometimes you do, and for the laugh you carry on and let us mainlanders fall into the ' laugh trap' :lmao::lmao::love2:
> 
> I have been caught a few times m'self... but as it was all in good fun, no harm, no foul
> One of my favourite stories is just one of those instances, I am still laughing,... :lmao::lmao::clap:
> 
> There is nothing on earth like atlantic fog, and the Rock gets the best of the worst of it!!
> 
> hope it lifts and all the wildlife are safe, and the animals too.... :lmao:



There is also ErnstNL and his son, DrewNL, to round out Four Horsemen of the NL Weather Apocalypse ............ riding on to try and hold back the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

vo1gxg said:


> I've only lived in Newfoundland since i was 10 (im 20 now) , i'm originally from N.Vacouver. If i recall last winter we only had one major winter storm. I know because i left work ( VOCM ) and it took me 2 hours to get home, it normally takes 30 minutes! I'm not complaining though.


Were you here for the Great Winter of 2000/01 when we got just over 21 feet of snow???  

Yes, last winter we had one major storm, two minor storms and only 10 feet of snow overall. Of course, flurries here in St.John's, which results in about 10cm of snow, will bring Vancouver to a halt. A normal snow event, not even a storm, of 15-20cm will bring down the GTA. The worst storm that I am able to recall brought 83cm of snow, whipped about by 100km/h winds over 30 hours. In some other parts of Canada, that would be a storm of biblical proportions ............... however, it closed down St.John's for just over two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this morning, but there is no snow or rain, just cloudy, so it should be a nice day today here in St.John's. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Finally we are near your temps Dr. G., at 0° this morning under partial cloud, but with a high of 1° not much movement as the day progresses.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally we are near your temps Dr. G., at 0° this morning under partial cloud, but with a high of 1° not much movement as the day progresses.


Exact same situation here, Sinc. Currently, it is 0C with expectations of +1C and sunshine .......... before dipping to a cold -5C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Big fat 0c here too, and up to 6 later, the sky is cloudy with white and patches of blue... I expect the sun out any minute now... 
Maybe the whole country is getting a reprieve today...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Big fat 0c here too, and up to 6 later, the sky is cloudy with white and patches of blue... I expect the sun out any minute now...
> Maybe the whole country is getting a reprieve today...


+1C and sunny here in St.John's. Going into the deep freeze with temps dipping down to -5C tonight and tomorrow night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine morning here in St.John's with +1C temps and no overnight snow.


----------



## vo1gxg

Dr.G. said:


> Currently 1C and we had a couple of centimeters of snowfall last night. Our winds are just now starting to pick up, with expected gusts over 110km/h by this afternoon. We shall see.


You're not suppose to tell people when we are having bad weather, that takes away the fun of bragging about the good weather since most of the time the good weather in Newfoundland is just as bad as the bad weather.

However sitting in my studio here at work i cannot see outside but I'm told that it's currently snowing I think ill stay in my studio until the end of the day.


----------



## SINC

A balmy 2° here this morning, our high for the day as we gradually fall to -4° by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

vo1gxg said:


> You're not suppose to tell people when we are having bad weather, that takes away the fun of bragging about the good weather since most of the time the good weather in Newfoundland is just as bad as the bad weather.
> 
> However sitting in my studio here at work i cannot see outside but I'm told that it's currently snowing I think ill stay in my studio until the end of the day.


It's hard to brag about good weather here in St.John's since it happens so infrequently. Still, we have lucked out this winter. 

I am looking out my windows seeing sunshine, The Terrace clock in Churchill Square and Cabot Tower atop Signal Hill. No snow here ............... yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A balmy 2° here this morning, our high for the day as we gradually fall to -4° by this afternoon.


+2C here as well, but I would not call it "balmy". Still, some sun and none of the forecasted snow is making this a fine morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C and still no snow. Some is now being forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to 1° now, but then we tank out and head back into the real deep freeze:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've dropped to 1° now, but then we tank out and head back into the real deep freeze:


Wow!!!  I shall not complain about our -5C temps last night and tonight. Guess you folks still have all of your Dec. snow on the ground.


----------



## macdoodle

We are sitting at a nice +8 right now... will drop to -4 tonight,
still not bad overall, but the cold will be back... for certain... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +1C this evening, and we had a dusting of snow in the late afternoon. Still, all in all, it have been an amazing week weather-wise.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -2 right now and going down to -4 later...


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, we're forecast to receive up to 30 cm of the white stuff again over the next three days. Dang it anyways.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with a high of -4° as we begin our slide to the -30°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C this morning, going up to only -1C by this afternoon.  Some warmer temps are forecasted for the weekend, however. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C ........ but at least we are slowly headed for 0C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sunshine. Turning into a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -4° with heavy snowfall warnings in effect for the entire weekend with accumulations today of 10 to 15 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and -4° with heavy snowfall warnings in effect for the entire weekend with accumulations today of 10 to 15 cm.


 Getting close to snowblower depth. Sorry to hear this, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Our warning on the noon hour weather was just upgraded to 20 cm for our area today, but as yet, nary a flake.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our warning on the noon hour weather was just upgraded to 20 cm for our area today, but as yet, nary a flake.


Maybe the EC warnings will be incorrect? They have been known to make a mistake or two when it comes to predicting the amount of snow a city receives in a storm.


----------



## SINC

Uh, spoke too soon as down it comes and heavily too. They may be right after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and somewhat cloudy. Snow is being forecasted ................... but none in sight yet.


----------



## SINC

We got quite a dump, but it has stopped for now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our forecast is being changed hourly. Now, it seems as if we shall get about an inch of snow, and then some rain to wash it away. Fine with me.


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh, the snow is coming in again at 45° from the southwest, never a good sign.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received a bit of overnight snow, but this morning's rain has washed it all away. +2C and light rain and fog right now.


----------



## mrjimmy

Truly a magical winter wonderland out there this morning. The hound dog was delighted as he bounded (is it bounded or bound?) through the drifts. Our usual morning walk tired him out quite a bit.

It has tapered off to a few flurries and left us with the first real dump of the season. Not so magical now...


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about a consistent ........... and very atypical weather report forecast for St.John's. No temp swings and no real change from our rain/drizzle/fog until late next week. Personally, I am loving this weather, although those who cross country ski and ski-doo hate the fact that there is no snow on the ground.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-11 this morning and we got dumped on with snow last night. A high of -10° will mean little change all day long as more snow is expected today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -11 this morning and we got dumped on with snow last night. A high of -10° will mean little change all day long as more snow is expected today.


 I have a student in one of my web courses who moved from St. John's to a suburd of Edmonton. She says that other than the cold, the slow buildup of snow in the Edmonton area, with no melting, is similar to January in St.John's. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a wet snow falling .......... which is not sticking to anything, just melting away making for a bit of slush in the driveway.


----------



## SINC

We had 30 cm of snow in the past 24 hours and now we are forecast to get another 30 cm today and tonight with more on Sunday. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had 30 cm of snow in the past 24 hours and now we are forecast to get another 30 cm today and tonight with more on Sunday. tptptptp


 You sure you are not posting from New Brunswick??? This must be starting a record-setting amount of snow for your region in AB for the month of January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C with some light rain falling outside. However, all of our snow from the other day is now gone, with just wet snow in the forecast for the next few days. Hopefully, this too shall be washed away by the rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +3C as the rain has stopped, but there is still a chill in the night air.


----------



## SINC

All I can say is yuk:


----------



## macdoodle

at -11 now,going down to -13 and up to -12 before it goes to -15... <sigh> it is what it is...


----------



## SINC

-14° this morning and with a high of -16° not much to look forward to today.


----------



## ged

-3 and snowing quite heavily and looks like it may last for a couple of hours according to the radar.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> All I can say is yuk:


A cold "yuk". Sorry to hear this, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C but lots of cold fog is all about us here in St.John's. No wind, so all is still and quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with rain which washed away our fog. Still, one does not have to shovel fog, so no complaints here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain and drizzle has stopped, and the temps are up to +4C. My wife, who has lived in Vancouver, says this is more like there sort of winter ......... cool and wet. By now we should have had at least a meter of snow.


----------



## SINC

We've got your meter, in fact double that and it continues to come down. Cars stuck everywhere and no more room to pile the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've got your meter, in fact double that and it continues to come down. Cars stuck everywhere and no more room to pile the snow.


 By this time of the year, that sounds like the winters when we received 21, 19, 18 and17 feet of snow. By early January, we had one to two meters on the ground and little places to throw it. Luckily, the City of St.John's brought in massive snow blowers to blow the snow from a meter outside of the curb to inside our gardens. Snow in the downtown area was trucked away and dumped into the harbor. 

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as the fog is rolling in once again from off of the Atlantic Ocean. Still, I like fog and it does not have to be shoveled.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C this morning, with the fog once again rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean. You can actually watch the fog bank slowly moving in towards my house ......... and then over me and on towards the center of St.John's. Still, no snow is on the ground, so we are grateful for that fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has broken through the fog somewhat to bring a brightness to the streets of St.John's which we have not seen in over a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A meteorologist for Environment Canada said that the current +4C temps here in St.John's this morning will be the high temperature for all of Canada. While we never get the bitterly cold temps of AB or SK, it is rare that we will be warmer than Vancouver or Victoria, BC. Such is the way this winter is shaping up for St.John's. Very strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Right now, there is more snow on the ground in Dallas, TX and Atlanta, GA than here in St.John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

-18° this morning and with a high of -16° today, we've been there, done that for the day. Snowed all night again with no where to pile anymore of the stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -18° this morning and with a high of -16° today, we've been there, done that for the day. Snowed all night again with no where to pile anymore of the stuff.


I can relate, Sinc. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got an hour or so of sunshine, and the temps went up to +6C this afternoon. However, the wind shifted direction, and now we are back under cloud cover with +3C temps. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a light drizzle and +3C temps this evening. Strong winds are forecast for later tonight. Luckily, there is no blowing snow to contend with tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

-20° here and -18° in the city and I'm not much liking our low temps for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Are those bottom temps (e.g., Friday -36C) the lows or the windchills for the day???


----------



## macdoodle

Those are the lows, the wind just comes and goes at will, it has been a hard go of it these last 3-4 days and nights, wind, snow , blowing snow and cold, ... 
It is -17 right now where I am in the south, and going to -32 tonight, and the other forecast says -27 but hey what's a few degrees here and there, it is all darn cold!! XX)

The nice (young) man on the plow helped me out of the snow ploughed in a ridge against my car, I shoveled most of it out and when I went to drive through it, there was just enough left to get me stuck, and he was comin down the road!! 
He stopped, helped me out and when I got home he had ploughed clear all the way back to the corner for me... bless his little heart... the other gut just kept closing me in, I was getting very tired of the big banks I had to shovel just to get out... 
So that is my good Samaritan story for today... I am grateful for kind folks like that, he came along at the right time... like an angel!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Those are the lows, the wind just comes and goes at will, it has been a hard go of it these last 3-4 days and nights, wind, snow , blowing snow and cold, ...
> It is -17 right now where I am in the south, and going to -32 tonight, and the other forecast says -27 but hey what's a few degrees here and there, it is all darn cold!! XX)
> 
> The nice (young) man on the plow helped me out of the snow ploughed in a ridge against my car, I shoveled most of it out and when I went to drive through it, there was just enough left to get me stuck, and he was comin down the road!!
> He stopped, helped me out and when I got home he had ploughed clear all the way back to the corner for me... bless his little heart... the other gut just kept closing me in, I was getting very tired of the big banks I had to shovel just to get out...
> So that is my good Samaritan story for today... I am grateful for kind folks like that, he came along at the right time... like an angel!!


As my wife tells me, "They grow us tough on the prairies". 

A fine "good Samaritan" story ....... one which warms the heart.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique source for historical data about your city/region.

Canadian Climate Data Search On-line | Canada's National Climate Archive


----------



## SINC

Dr. G. no temps posted here ever include wind chill unless noted. That -36° with wind could turn into -56° or worse in a heartbeat. Adding 20° due to wind is very common here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dr. G. no temps posted here ever include wind chill unless noted. That -36° with wind could turn into -56° or worse in a heartbeat. Adding 20° due to wind is very common here.




My wife must be right about growing them tough on the prairies. Of course, she complained a few minutes ago having to take one of our dogs outside in drizzle and +3C temps for all of three minutes.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the supper time weather on TV. Another huge low pressure system off the Pacific northwest will arrive here Thursday and collide with the deep freeze when it will dump yet another 20 cm of snow on us, along with very high winds this weekend. Yikes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watched the supper time weather on TV. Another huge low pressure system off the Pacific northwest will arrive here Thursday and collide with the deep freeze when it will dump yet another 20 cm of snow on us, along with very high winds this weekend. Yikes.


This is the classic Nor'easter on the east coast, with cold air over the Atlantic provinces and New England meets wet snow squalls off of the ocean. It keeps pumping snow, snow and more snow, day after day. We usually get this here in NL when the GTA has nice sunny and mild temps in Jan. or Feb. Their high causes the low to keep pumping in snow.

Maybe your rotten weather will mean good weather for the GTA. We shall see.

Take care, stay safe and warm, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy +2C this morning, with some light snow outside of St.John's and a light rain where I am in central St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-23° as the FAM descends upon us and not much improvement with a high of -20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a windy +2C this evening. Watched some news on TV and had the woodstove going. We were all nice and warm.


----------



## SINC

-18° and headed south to -30° tonight.


----------



## mrjimmy

They say the snow's a comin',
It's comin' round the bend,
and we won't see the sunshine,
till we dunno when...


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> They say the snow's a comin',
> It's comin' round the bend,
> and we won't see the sunshine,
> till we dunno when...


Same here .......... well, some sun tomorrow and then snow on Thursday. We shall see. The doxies like the snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C this morning. Not much wind, so it is a quiet day in the making. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

mrjimmy said:


> They say the snow's a comin',
> It's comin' round the bend,
> and we won't see the sunshine,
> till we dunno when...


Are you in Molson Prison?


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> Are you in Molson Prison?


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny this morning. A fine day is shaping up here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-27° this morning with a high of only -23° today and more snow on the way for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took a walk through a park with a couple of my dogs today. Sunny and +2C ............ with snow on the way for tomorrow. Still, today is a fine day to be outside and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Still -25° here. Just watched the noon TV weather and we are to get another 20 cm of the white stuff over the next couple of days. Jasper on the other hand is forecast to get 50 cm of snow. Yikes. That additional 20 cm on top of the 35 cm will leave us with 55 cm on the ground inside a week.


----------



## mrjimmy

imactheknife said:


> Are you in Molson Prison?


Nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a nice half moon overhead in a clear evening sky. Snow is expected early tomorrow morning, with about 25cm by this time tomorrow. Still, we were overdue, since we have had a grand total of 9cm all winter so far.


----------



## SINC

Our forecast low of -28° has so far not occurred as we sit at -23° this morning with a high of -20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a couple of inches of wet snow this morning. +1C so it is heavy, but not unexpected. We should get a foot by this time tomorrow. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

We've got 35 cm in the past 10 days and the forecast calls for up to 20 cm more by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are to have about 35cm of snow in total fall by tomorrow night. This is fairly normal for us at this time of year, but the "beauty" of it all is that this is on top of no snow. By mid-January, we usually have passed the 10 foot mark in terms of snowfall. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

In the Moncton area we were the "right" distance from the storm coming "at cha." 

We acquire nearly 30cm of snow and thankfully it came all as snow this time. 

The snow was the damper kind that can be blocked out with a shovel rather than the fluffy kind of snow you can use a scoop to move.

The snow came quickly and the storm moved on rapidly. 

May the Avalon and the rest of NL have the same situation. May you not hear the dreaded phrase "stalled and intensifying" from Environment Canada. Best of luck "with'er."


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> In the Moncton area we were the "right" distance from the storm coming "at cha."
> 
> We acquire nearly 30cm of snow and thankfully it came all as snow this time.
> 
> The snow was the damper kind that can be blocked out with a shovel rather than the fluffy kind of snow you can use a scoop to move.
> 
> The snow came quickly and the storm moved on rapidly.
> 
> May the Avalon and the rest of NL have the same situation. May you not hear the dreaded phrase "stalled and intensifying" from Environment Canada. Best of luck "with'er."


We have had about 8 inches fall so far, with another 10-12 inches forecast for the next 24 hours. The rain that was supposed to have mixed with snow came only as snow, and this snow is wet. Only 7 inches or so gave my snow blower a workout. Still, it was better than trying to lift it manually, especially the mound at the end of the driveway. Such is Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received 37cm of wet snow in my area of St.John's, with another 5cm by this afternoon. +1C right now and very snowy, the blustery kind of snow that is blown every which way. Strong winds will keep my snow blower in the garage until this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-27° here this morning and with a high of only -25°, there will be little change. Snow continues to fall and accumulate, although it is a dry type of snow, it lays heavy on the shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess NL is partly to blame for the wild weather we have been getting for the past month or so. 

The map shows a vivid picture of how temps in NL, Iceland and Greenland are about +5C above normal. Sorry everyone. Mea culpa.

"Tony Barnston, lead forecaster at Columbia University’s International Research Institute for Climate and Society, said two phenomena – La Niña and the North Atlantic Oscillation – are likely responsible for the patterns we’re seeing.

La Niña usually means warmer temperatures in the United States, particularly the Southeast, but this year the North Atlantic Oscillation is trumping La Niña.

Since November, we have been in the negative phase of the North Atlantic Oscillation, Barnston said, meaning that air temperatures between the eastern U.S. and Europe will drop. This causes temperatures to rise in places like northeast Canada, Greenland and Iceland, as the mercury drops on thermometers in the eastern U.S."

Forecaster: Two phenomena responsible for world's bizarre weather – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has stopped after another 5cm, bringing us to 42cm in the past 30 hours or so. Still, the sun is now out and it is +2C, so it is actually a nice day, all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with clear skies and a beautiful half moon. Going down to a chilly -5C overnight, but with a bit of sunshine tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Current wind chill is -34° with a temp of -26° and more snow falling and predicted to continue for another three full days. There is no where left to put snow. Our streets are down to half the normal width due to high snow piles on either side and on street parking is dangerous as it leaves barely enough room for a vehicle to pass a parked vehicle.


----------



## Lawrence

O.K. You all know me, Have I ever started a thread in here,
No, Um, Naught, Anyways, Hi all, Yes, I'm new in here,

I won't give you much on the weather,
But I will say that the weather will change for you in the future.

As with all things on this planet,
Look up, The higher the mountain or hill the better.

Especially on the east side of me


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Current wind chill is -34° with a temp of -26° and more snow falling and predicted to continue for another three full days. There is no where left to put snow. Our streets are down to half the normal width due to high snow piles on either side and on street parking is dangerous as it leaves barely enough room for a vehicle to pass a parked vehicle.


When this happens here in St.John's, they have huge snow blowers, the size of big trucks, that blow the snow into the front gardens of each house along the way ............... leaving a clear path for cars once again.


----------



## MacDoc

How's the weather??......MUCH better where I'm heading thanks 
My winter office space.



















Enjoy the cold, see you in the spring  when this returns


----------



## SINC

-26° this morning, stuck in the deep freeze with a high of -24° today and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon voyage, MacDoc. Send us a postcard. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C here in St.John's this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with sunshine. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We're stuck at -25° with snow falling steadily since early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +10C temps are forecast for Calgary next Friday, Sinc. Maybe you should take a short vacation "south" and enjoy the warmth? Just a thought. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A marginal improvement at -24°, but the snow continues to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C right now, going down to a chilly -4C overnight. Still, any flurries will not be wet, which is helpful. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still -24°, still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still -24°, still snowing.


At least the snow is not wet .......... not with those frigid temps. Still, there is the matter of where to put it all. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-23° with gently falling snow. Too much snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning with a beautiful sunrise forming right now. The eastern sky is all lit up with shades of orange and pink.


----------



## imactheknife

Yuck, minus 20 tonight with the wind chill of -27! eeew! and more snow..


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but cloudy. No snow, just white skies. All in all, a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a high of -19° and snow four of the next five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and +1C this afternoon here in St.John's. A nice afternoon is seemingly shaping up for us.


----------



## MacDoc

-13 waiting for the plane to warmer climes....brrr..coldest yet.....stepped into the snow getting out of the hot tub...yikes - don't know how the Finns do that roll in the snow bit.
Damn that hurt..:yikes:

Foot looked like part cooked lobster...


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> -13 waiting for the plane to warmer climes....brrr..coldest yet.....stepped into the snow getting out of the hot tub...yikes - don't know how the Finns do that roll in the snow bit.
> Damn that hurt..:yikes:
> 
> Foot looked like part cooked lobster...


Bon voyage, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a wet snow falling. Not the best weather to try and get the doxies out one last time. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk!!!!!!!!! Too much red and yellow. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly morning here in St.John's, with -2C temps going down to -4C. A beautiful sunrise seems to be slowly forming, but there are snow squalls in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

Chilly? It's minus 24° here with a high of -20° and just for fun, still more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some nice sunshine. Good to see the sun, even though sun here in the St.John's winter months means cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, a cold -2C with the wind gusting at 71km/h. Still, none of the forecast snow squalls hit us, so it is a fine day, albeit quite cold.


----------



## SINC

Just came in from cleaning the back double drive and 300 feet of sidewalk with the snowblower which can now barely blow above the piles. When you see folks walking by, all you can make out is there shoulders and head. All else is hidden behind the piles of snow. This is nuts.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just came in from cleaning the back double drive and 300 feet of sidewalk with the snowblower which can now barely blow above the piles. When you see folks walking by, all you can make out is there shoulders and head. All else is hidden behind the piles of snow. This is nuts.


I can appreciate your situation, Sinc. Hang in there, my friend, Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C going down to a very cold -8C overnight, with strong winds. Right now, there is a nearly full moon in the northeastern sky, although the sky is still somewhat blue. A beautiful sight.


----------



## MacDoc

7 and gloomy in London England - Heathrow is too boring and too expensive

15 hours to sunshine and warm


----------



## macdoodle

well -17 right now, going up to -8 later, but the wind brings the temps down... right now feeling like they will never return to warm... supposed to warm up in a few days 0 by thursday so 'they' say!


----------



## SINC

-20° and cloudy with no wind. Snow finally stopped and we are to get a bit of sun tomorrow, before still more snow on Wednesday and Thursday. Sigh. We're running out of places to put it in the back yard now.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the evening TV news and they finally put things in perspective by giving the snowfall in Imperial measure. We've had 34" or over two and a half feet of snow in January. There have been only two days in the past 17 without snowfall.


----------



## SINC

-21° now and calm with nary a flake of snow. -7° tomorrow and we'll hit positive digit on Thursday and Friday, but with the warm air comes more snow. No idea where we'll put it though.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C this morning, with a -17C windchill which is VERY cold for us, but fairly clear in the east, so we might get a beautiful sunrise once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out, the temps are up to -5C and the windchill down to -15C. Not a bad day since there is no major snow in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

The sun is just rising and we have warmed to -11° overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with -11C windchill temps at just past 1PM here in St.John's. Sun is out, so it is a fine winter's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nearly full moon is overhead in the northeastern sky here in St.John's. Still, it's a chilly -4C with a -10C windchill. Good evening for a fire in the woodstove.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night with a beautiful moon out in a chilly -4C night sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, but a warmer 0C this morning here in St.John's, going up to +5C with a bit of rain. No problem, since one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning, a welcome break, but flurries again today with a high of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy, but +1C now. Good to see positive numbers once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got quite dark, the temps rose to +3 and it started to rain. Still, it might wash away some of the snow we received last week.


----------



## SINC

After a high of -4° earlier today, we've now dropped to -12° on the way to -27° overnight with much more snow in the forecast. As you can see by this shot of the sidewalk alongside our home, we have little room to put more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After a high of -4° earlier today, we've now dropped to -12° on the way to -27° overnight with much more snow in the forecast. As you can see by this shot of the sidewalk alongside our home, we have little room to put more snow.


Great shot, Sinc. Put it higher will be the name of the game for you folks. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring horizontal rain right now slamming into the windows. At least it washes the car a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

This is what I call a radar map!!!!!!!!!!!!

Luckily, it is all rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

The heavy rains have past, with just a light rain and +5C temps upon us now.


----------



## SINC

-17° as we brace for another 4-5 cm of snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -7 right now, and -3 is the low tomorrow, there is a Chinook forecast starting tomorrow so all next wee will be balmy... up to +6 by Friday... so 'they' say...


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain stopped and it is currently +4C. Some snow melted and I am not sorry to see it go.


----------



## SINC

The good news is that the temperature is -11° and our high will be +2° today. The bad news is that it brings more snow.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at -1 but going to 3 later, the sun is out, sort of... a chinook on the way so it is told!


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some fog and a light drizzle. All in all, a quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and calm winds. A pleasant night. Late next week we go into the deep freeze (St.John's style) with temps as low as -13C which is very cold for us. Still, everything is relative.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light dusting of snow.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> The rain stopped.


Not a possible sentence here at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

klokeid said:


> Not a possible sentence here at this time of year.


Rare for us as we would normally be passing the 13 feet of snow mark by this time of the Winter season. So far, all we have gotten all winter is about 50cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and sunny with a nice breeze in the other hemisphere.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 26 and sunny with a nice breeze in the other hemisphere.


Nice temps. Enjoy your vacation. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with a partially sunny day in store with a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +1C temps here in St.John's. A grand day.


----------



## macdoodle

Sun is working hard, and it is + 2 or 3 depends what you are looking at... I see one prediction of snow or rain and another of cloudy sun... hmmmm, either way it is warmer!!


----------



## SINC

Cloudy with flurries, as it has been for three days now, and still -8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +1C here in St.John's. Had a cup of coffee sitting out on my back deck watching my dogs play in the snow. A few inches of snow are forecast for overnight, and then turning to rain by tomorrow morning. Not much to shovel but it shall be heavy. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +1C as a beautiful sunset has given way to clear skies. A fine evening is in store for us.


----------



## SINC

-6° with light snow. I doubt we will get to our high.


----------



## BigDL

Snow Storm winds 30Kmh with gusts to 40Kmh wind chill of -9 on a temperature of -2 expected snowfall of 15cm - 20cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Snow Storm winds 30Kmh with gusts to 40Kmh wind chill of -9 on a temperature of -2 expected snowfall of 15cm - 20cm.


Sorry to hear this, BigDL. This year, I think that Moncton will replace St.John's as the major Canadian city with the most snow this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, -1C with a beautiful full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, BigDL. This year, I think that Moncton will replace St.John's as the major Canadian city with the most snow this winter.


This year Moncton seems to have returned to the right distance to get much of the snow from Nor'easters.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> This year Moncton seems to have returned to the right distance to get much of the snow from Nor'easters.


True. All our Nor'easters except one has brought heavy rain ............. so far. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning, but better times are ahead with a high of +3° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning with rain and strong wind. None of the forecasted snow hit us, just rain. Sill, the shovels get wet ......... but untouched.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is cold!!!!!!! A perfect example of an exothermic reaction ........ in Yellowknife. 

YouTube - Water evaporates into thin air


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Luckily, it is rain .......... and moving off towards Greenland.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as we approach 10AM, with the rain being replaced by fog. Still, one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is burning off the fog and actually trying to shine. Might be a nice day after all. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and cooler with just a misting of rain. Nice day to read outside.


----------



## SINC

Steady at -7°, but our promised sun is missing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still at +3C and sunny at noon here in St.John's. A fine day ............ just before tonight's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the feel of snow is in the air. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

+2° and with a low of +1° and +3° tomorrow, little change, but a welcome change.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting forecast has been issued for St.John's. Starting tomorrow after, about 10-15cm of snow will fall. By this time tomorrow night, the snow will change to ice pellets ............. which will then change into an inch of rain overnight. Should the jet stream shift, and we don't get the forecasted rain, we will have 10-15cm of snow, with about 2cm of ice in the middle ........... followed by 25-35cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning indeed at +5° so we've already surpassed out high of +3°. I doubt much of this snow will melt though.


----------



## screature

Clear and cold here this morning... -25°C


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C this morning here in St.John's, with snow, ice pellets and rain in the forecast for the next 24 hours. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to our forecast high of +3°, but with a very strong wind which makes it feel much cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow starting to fall. A quiet day nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow got heavy, and now after about 5 inches have fallen, we have an ice pellet storm on top of us. The high winds are now starting to pick up as well. A grand night to be indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have now had about an inch of ice pellets on top of the snow. Hopefully, the rain will come ......... or else we could wake up tomorrow morning to a load of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring, wind-driven sleet is blowing in from the east. What a mess outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are getting really wild outside as the rain is now coming down and sideways in sheets. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

We are in the bullseye!!

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-5° as we shoot for a high of +4° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night here in St.John's. After snow and ice pellets, it went up to +6C with rain blasted everywhere by 100km/h winds. Now, the wind is still roaring, and the temps have dipped to +1C with a snow squall warning until tomorrow morning. This should be another interesting day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up to -2° this morning with a high of +3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

One minute it was sunny, and now there are blustery snow squalls all about us. Strange day in store for us here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came through a half hour snow squall. Zero visibity with temps plunging to -4C, with strong winds and a -13C windchill factor.


----------



## SINC

+1° over the noon hour with the sun just beginning to break through.


----------



## Dr.G.

No sun in sight here, just blustery snow, -5C temps with VERY cold -14C windchills. Winter is upon us this week.


----------



## SINC

A dull afternoon at +3° and calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and a -17C windchill makes this a very very cold night. If it gets to -20C with the windchill, it is an extreamly cold night. You would think we were in the prairies!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## SINC

-4° tonight, but just what we don't need looms in the forecast for the next four days . . . more snow . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -8C with a -17C windchill here in St.John's. For most of December and January, we were +5C above our average, now we are well below our average temps.


----------



## SINC

-5° here this morning and we'll try and put a + in front of that by this afternoon with sunny periods today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and sunny this morning, with blowing snow off of the rooftops. Still, a fine day for us here in St.John's after the overnight cold spell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C with a windchill of -12C. Not a bad afternoon, all in all.


----------



## BigDL

Light snow - tiny flakes -14ºC with a wind chill of -17ºC

The old adage Big snow little snow, little snow big snow, comes to mind, forecast calls for 2cm of flurries, with the big blow, another one, a Nor'Easter for Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Light snow - tiny flakes -14ºC with a wind chill of -17ºC
> 
> The old adage Big snow little snow, little snow big snow, comes to mind, forecast calls for 2cm of flurries, with the big blow, another one, a Nor'Easter for Thursday.


NB has had some of the worst winter storms in Canada this month. I feel for you folks. Hang in there, BigDL ............. Spring is just around the corner. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and a pleasant sunny and calm +4°.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> NB has had some of the worst winter storms in Canada this month. I feel for you folks. Hang in there, BigDL ............. Spring is just around the corner. Paix, mon ami.


I prefer the winter and we do get our fair share. 

Unfortunately spring is coming and so are the mosquitoes. 

The Moncton area has broad marshes on either side of the Petitcodiac River between the river and its banks. Great breeding area, for the little critters, probably second only to Winnipeg in an urban area.

Always something to look forward to, I suppose.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I prefer the winter and we do get our fair share.
> 
> Unfortunately spring is coming and so are the mosquitoes.
> 
> The Moncton area has broad marshes on either side of the Petitcodiac River between the river and its banks. Great breeding area, for the little critters, probably second only to Winnipeg in an urban area.
> 
> Always something to look forward to, I suppose.


For some reason, insects are not a problem here in St.John's. My wife once lived in Winnipeg for a few years and told me stories about the mosquitoes there, but I have been to Winnipeg and have not seen such "critters".


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C this morning, but with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and Sunny with the new skiff of snow the light levels are better than in July.

With a temperature of -16ºC and windchill of -20ºC not quite a day in July but you gotta make the best of it as you can.

We shall have to enjoy all this day offers for tomorrow shall provide a Nor'Easter that may provide snow or a rain snow mix

I would prefer all snow and snow like the light fluffy stuff of last evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Bright and Sunny with the new skiff of snow the light levels are better than in July.
> 
> With a temperature of -16ºC and windchill of -20ºC not quite a day in July but you gotta make the best of it as you can.
> 
> We shall have to enjoy all this day offers for tomorrow shall provide a Nor'Easter that may provide snow or a rain snow mix
> 
> I would prefer all snow and snow like the light fluffy stuff of last evening.


I agree, BigDL. We are forecast to experience about four inches of snow, followed by an inch of ice pellets and then about 1/2 inch of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C right now, so a calm and nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

+2° with light rain and a high of 8° today. The roads are a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and calm winds this evening. A nice night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +2° with light rain and a high of 8° today. The roads are a mess.


Hopefully things will stay warm for you folks to avoid that melting snow from freezing. An early springtime would be nice for Alberta after all the cold you folks have experienced.


----------



## SINC

City crews have just finished taking our street to the pavement for the third time in as many weeks. Now +6° and water everywhere and with temps plunging to near -30° again in a few days, it will be a skating rink out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> City crews have just finished taking our street to the pavement for the third time in as many weeks. Now +6° and water everywhere and with temps plunging to near -30° again in a few days, it will be a skating rink out there.


Drive carefully. Guess all the snow won't melt away by the time the arctic temps return.


----------



## SINC

The January thaw continues at +3° and headed up to +6°. What a mushy mess and when this freezes again tomorrow, we will have no recourse but to sand and salt the sidewalks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather is forecast for us today. By lunchtime, four inches of snow shall fall, followed by over 1/2 inch of ice pellets, which will then be topped off by some rain tonight. Yuk.


----------



## BigDL

-1ºC with a -9ºC windchill with heavy snow between 1cm/hr and 2cm/hr by the looks of the Environment Canada website Radar. Winds are 45Kmh gusting to 60Kmh so far.

I had a look at web cams in Halifax and that city seems to have escaped the perception so far.

Funday in the Merrytimes. 

Watch out Dr.G. St. John's doesn't look like its in for good either.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> -1ºC with a -9ºC windchill with heavy snow between 1cm/hr and 2cm/hr by the looks of the Environment Canada website Radar. Winds are 45Kmh gusting to 60Kmh so far.
> 
> I had a look at web cams in Halifax and that city seems to have escaped the perception so far.
> 
> Funday in the Merrytimes.
> 
> Watch out Dr.G. St. John's doesn't look like its in for good either.


0C and snowing now. We are right in the bull's eye of the storm heading our way.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> 0C and snowing now. We are right in the bull's eye of the storm heading our way.
> 
> Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


The temperature is dropping it is now -2Cº with a windchill of -11ºC with heavier snow.

The radar map shows the following Chipman, New Brunswick - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> The temperature is dropping it is now -2Cº with a windchill of -11ºC with heavier snow.
> 
> The radar map shows the following Chipman, New Brunswick - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


BigDL, we are getting hit by yellow and orange at the moment. Real white out conditions with heavy snow. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the snow was replaced by ice pellets which was replaced by sleet which is now coming down as rain. The roads are really poor right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +5C right now, with a strong wind blowing. At least most of the rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

+8° now and water running everywhere. What a mess this will be when the deep freeze returns tonight.


----------



## BigDL

Moncton area is currently -3ºC with a wind chill of -11ºC the wind has swung around coming from the North-west. Wind is blowing at 35Km/h with gust to 50Km/h. 

My satellite reception is being interrupted presently, which did not happen during the heaviest of snow and blowing snow, earlier today.

Could be the snow flurries are blowing in the direction of the parabolic dish instead of the dish blocking the snow when the wind is out of the North-east.

In another 12 days I shall be switched to fibre optic cable and shall not be subject to snow/rain fade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +6C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

Now +5° with just what we don't want in the forecast, more snow.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning and falling steadily to -8° by this afternoon. An overnight low of -20 is the beginning of another short lived deep freeze before we rebound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and +3C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny with a new coat of snow 28cm thick. I got my wish the snow is of a dryer fluffier variety. 

The temperature is a balmy -8ºC (when compared to the deep freeze we were in last week this time) with a windchill of -16ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Bright and sunny with a new coat of snow 28cm thick. I got my wish the snow is of a dryer fluffier variety.
> 
> The temperature is a balmy -8ºC (when compared to the deep freeze we were in last week this time) with a windchill of -16ºC.


Still, snow is snow, and that is still nearly a foot of the "dryer fluffier variety". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but with 80km/h winds roaring through the trees. Sounds like a subway coming into a station.


----------



## SINC

Our slow but steady demise continues as we reach -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +1C, but we received none of the forecasted snow and rain ............ just strong winds.


----------



## BigDL

I spent a lovely day in bright sun with a clear blue sky racking snow of the hip roof of my bungalow. The temperature was about -2ºC and calm.

Yesterday's snow storm put about a 4ft. drift of snow on the southern end of the house.

I racked off the snow and then shovelled and used a neighbour's snow thrower to clear a path moving a 7ft. long by 2ft. wide by 5.5 ft. high pile of formerly roof snow out of the side yard.

Cool tonight with a projected low of -13ºC


----------



## SINC

The roof of my house too will be raked tomorrow to rid ourselves of some of the snow. A neighbour down the street offered the use of his roof rake, thankfully with him on the end, not me, to assist us with this chore.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies. A nice night with 15cm of snow for tomorrow morning and into the afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's only -13°, but I swear it feels like -30° out there with so much moisture from a three day melt, the chill is severe. It's a night to wear a heavy sweater even inside the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with +1C temps and about an inch of overnight freshly fallen snow.


----------



## SINC

-16° and that being our high for the day not much change in store.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with heavy snow falling. 15cm are forecast, but we might get way more than that if this keeps up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've slipped a degree now to -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but a blizzard is outside with horizontal snow coming from the north. So, it is not cold here, but we are up to five inches of snow and counting until it stops overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, St. John's is in the proverbial weather bull's eye.  

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

We've lost another degree and now sit at -18°. Forecast low for tonight by EC is -19°, but as usual, I don't believe them. Weather eye and Weather Network are calling for -27 and -25°, much more likely given current conditions. I have no idea how EC can be so wrong so often for local weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've lost another degree and now sit at -18°. Forecast low for tonight by EC is -19°, but as usual, I don't believe them. Weather eye and Weather Network are calling for -27 and -25°, much more likely given current conditions. I have no idea how EC can be so wrong so often for local weather.


I use EC's radar and looking outside rather than their forecasts, Sinc. Where their station is located and where I am located usually results in different forecasts. Of course, this whole area is under a snow bomb currently, so forecasting is not an issue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Three more inches are down in the past three hours, but it is slowing up now, with only another three or four forecast for the rest of the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I use EC's radar and looking outside rather than their forecasts, Sinc. Where their station is located and where I am located usually results in different forecasts. Of course, this whole area is under a snow bomb currently, so forecasting is not an issue.


The EC radar site is 20 minute drive due west of St. Albert, so it should be accurate for here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The EC radar site is 20 minute drive due west of St. Albert, so it should be accurate for here.


Same here in terms of distance, but the airport here in St.John's is always two degrees colder in the winter, and foggier year-round, than where I am in central St.John's, but warmer by two degrees than me in the summer. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C with a light freezing rain falling. Luckily, all my driveway is clear except for about a half inch of snow as a cover to prevent direct freezing contact to the driveway pavement. Far easier to just push aside comes tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Weird, it is snowing lightly and has been for a half hour and steady at -18°. The weird part is that the sun has been shining all that time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Weird, it is snowing lightly and has been for a half hour and steady at -18°. The weird part is that the sun has been shining all that time.


Sun and snow ........... the perfect combo, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this morning, with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. We shall see if the sailors need to "take warning" with the "red sky this morning".


----------



## SINC

-22° this morning and with a high of -20°, little to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow gently falling right now, but a bit of sun trying to break through the clouds. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 0C with the sun shining through some clouds. A nice afternoon so far.


----------



## SINC

The sun has risen and the temperature has dropped again to -25°. We're going down instead of up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +1C but the sun is going behind the clouds. Still, the driveway and back deck are now clear of yesterday's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has set and we are now at -1C. The end of a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Bright and sunny at -23° and we will not reach our forecast high.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and going down to -7C. Should make for a chilly morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Temperatures continue to fall as darkness falls and we prepare for a cold night at -30° or lower.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Temperatures continue to fall as darkness falls and we prepare for a cold night at -30° or lower.


----------



## SINC

Still hanging in there at -25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C with some snow in the forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

-29° this morning and the wind chill is -37°. We are forecast to warm up to -22, but if the winds pick up, it won't change how it feels out there.


----------



## Silverado

-39 when I left for work this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverado said:


> -39 when I left for work this morning.


 Where is that located?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sunshine. No sign of the forecasted snow ............. yet. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> Where is that located?????????


the cold side of hell??


----------



## imactheknife

big storm coming our way...just what the Dr ordered!...no not you Dr.G I know you wouldn't be that cruel!

Southern Ontario braces for severe storm - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> the cold side of hell??


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Still, I can't even imagine that sort of cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> big storm coming our way...just what the Dr ordered!...no not you Dr.G I know you wouldn't be that cruel!
> 
> Southern Ontario braces for severe storm - The Weather Network


Sorry to hear this, imactheknife. "Snowfall totals of more than 20 cm have been virtually unheard of in Toronto in recent years; the last time the city had a major snow event was on Feb. 6, 2008, when 30.4 cm fell." 

Giant transports have been landing here in St. John's, taking on plows and snow crews and headed off for the GTA. "When in need, we are there with speed" is the motto of the snow crews here in St.John's. From Wed. to Thursday we are supposed to get 25cm, but we can deal with that by hand.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## jamesB

Was out yesterday and did some garden cleanup, mostly just raking up dead leaves etc.
We had a very early snowfall in November and then a cold freeze which caught most of the trees-bushes before they had dropped their leaves, this led to a lot of dead black leaves which almost have to be hand picked.
Anyhow it was a nice sunny day, got up to about +10.
We have been feeding Humming birds all this winter, for a while there I had to get inventive just to keep the feeders from freezing.


----------



## BigDL

Just in from Fredericton. All personal assigned to Camp Gagetown in Oromocto NB a suburb of Fredericton have been put on notice that all leaves are cancelled.

With the GTA on storm watch for heavy snow all service members are at the ready shovels in hand.

CFB Halifax have emptied all ships in the fleet of personal, these members have been fully equipped with survival and snow clearing tools and transported to 413 Air Rescue Squadron in Greenwood NS for the survival of the GTA as well. The engines of the Hercules Transports have started and the troops are loaded on board.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, jamesB. There was a California hummingbird spotted at a feeder here in St.John's. It has been identified and now returns to a real hummingbird feeder each day. It is not known how it got here, or how it has survived this long, but the owner of the house is keeping track of the little bird and hopes that it survives for the rest of the winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Just in from Fredericton. All personal assigned to Camp Gagetown in Oromocto NB a suburb of Fredericton have been put on notice that all leaves are cancelled.
> 
> With the GTA on storm watch for heavy snow all service members are at the ready shovels in hand.
> 
> CFB Halifax have emptied all ships in the fleet of personal, these members have been fully equipped with survival and snow clearing tools and transported to 413 Air Rescue Squadron in Greenwood NS for the survival of the GTA as well. The engines of the Hercules Transports have started and the troops are loaded on board.


That is amazing, BigDL, given all of the snow NB has experienced this winter. You folks are truly a caring group of Canadians.

We have no troops to spare, BigDL, but the last of the Hurcules transports just took off at 330PM with the last of the major snow plows stationed here in St.John's. People with snow blowers have been asked to help out comes mid-week when we get over a foot of snow. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wonder if they will do a remake of this special report??? We shall see. 

YouTube - Special Report: Snow in Toronto

YouTube - Rick Mercer's Rant - Dec 1, 2007 - The Weather


----------



## SINC

-23° with a bitterly cold wind under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A student of mine in one of my web courses just sent this to me. I can't imagine how children can go to school in temps like this tomorrow morning. 

Labrador City and Wabush
4:16 PM NST Monday 31 January 2011
Wind chill warning for Labrador City and Wabush continued

Extreme wind chills near minus 48 are expected to develop tonight.

This is a warning that extreme wind chill conditions are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A cold airmass combined with moderate westerly winds will result in extreme wind chills over Labrador. Extreme wind chills near minus 48 will persist into Tuesday.


----------



## Silverado

Dr.G. said:


> Where is that located?????????


Fort McMurray Alberta.

They do say that Fort Mac is too cold to be hell, so it must be paradise!


----------



## Dr.G.

Silverado said:


> Fort McMurray Alberta.
> 
> They do say that Fort Mac is too cold to be hell, so it must be paradise!


Many Newfoundlanders and Labradorians are in Fort Mac. Stay warm. You shall be almost as cold as Labrador, NL tonight. They shall close in on -50C overnight and into early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Silverado

A warming trend has begun this afternoon actually. Overnight low is forecast to be a balmy -24. Friday's forecast is for a daytime high of 5 degrees, with rain!

Such is Alberta winter weather.

I'm from Calgary; we have a phenomenon called the Chinook Wind, which brings powerful, warm and dry winds over the mountains, and can raise local temperatures as much as 30 degrees in a matter of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow is falling, but with calm winds, it is coming straight down. At least there shall be no drifting. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the evening TV news and we are to drop to -32° here this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold, by St.John's standards, -10C with a -22C windchill. However, there is not a cloud in the sky so today will be a fine sunny day.


----------



## SINC

-25° this morning with calm winds and a high of -14° for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with beautiful sunshine and blue skies. 

I wish the folks in the GTA a safe day later today and tomorrow. In fact, anyone in the line of fire of that snow storm please stay safe. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was listening to a local CBC Radio person in Labrador City, NL, saying that at sunrise it was -48C with the windchill and has now "warmed up" to -45C with the windchill. 

People who go into a supermarket for some items are finding that their cars will not start again without a boost. People are being forced to keep their cars going while they are in the stores. Amazingly, not a single car has been stolen, even though many cars are running and with their doors unlocked.


----------



## Dr.G.

The US Weather Bureau has forecast 40+cm of snow for St. John's from Wed. night until Thursday afternoon, a real snow bomb. Environment Canada only has us getting 25cm of snow in the same time frame. Who to believe????????   XX)


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> Was listening to a local CBC Radio person in Labrador City, NL, saying that at sunrise it was -48C with the windchill and has now "warmed up" to -45C with the windchill.
> 
> People who go into a supermarket for some items are finding that their cars will not start again without a boost. People are being forced to keep their cars going while they are in the stores. Amazingly, not a single car has been stolen, even though many cars are running and with their doors unlocked.


When I lived up north that was standard procedure. Go into coffee shop - leave car running. It was cold there. -73 F was the record set in 1935

Iroquois Falls Community Portal - About Iroquois Falls


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> When I lived up north that was standard procedure. Go into coffee shop - leave car running. It was cold there. -73 F was the record set in 1935
> 
> Iroquois Falls Community Portal - About Iroquois Falls


I still can imagine how anyone could work outside in these sorts of conditions. They are far hardier than I am today .......... or any day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Lichen Software said:


> When I lived up north that was standard procedure. Go into coffee shop - leave car running. It was cold there. -73 F was the record set in 1935
> 
> Iroquois Falls Community Portal - About Iroquois Falls


During a record cold snap in Grande Prairie, AB in the winter of 1969-70, I let my 63 Mercury run 24 hours a day for three continuous days for fear it would not start in the -53 temps we experienced. That was before radial tires and one would have "square wheels" for the fist few hundred feet of the morning drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a light snow gently falling down from grey skies. All in all, it is a tranquil afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and smoky in Montagu from a local wildfire....

Newly minted SigO at risk from this monster about to land on her home town of Cairns in about 6 hours. 










Bloody hell a monster Cat 5 - that's the curve of the planet !!!!! Australia getting more than it's share of wild weather in the last few weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay safe, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> I still can imagine how anyone could work outside in these sorts of conditions. They are far hardier than I am today .......... or any day. Paix, mon ami.


LOL ... Forget about working outside. I am the youngest of the youngest, which means I got to talk to lots of old people as I was growing up. It was a common practice to put babies out on the porch to get some sun, especially in the winter there. One fellow went to work at the mill that morning and called home that his wife should bring the baby in as it was still -67 F.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Weather Report the way it should be*

This is what is coming to Toronto


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> LOL ... Forget about working outside. I am the youngest of the youngest, which means I got to talk to lots of old people as I was growing up. It was a common practice to put babies out on the porch to get some sun, especially in the winter there. One fellow went to work at the mill that morning and called home that his wife should bring the baby in as it was still -67 F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> This is what is coming to Toronto


According to Environment Canada, Halifax will be getting far worse of a pounding than the GTA. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

well 5:30 and -21C the pups can't get all 4's off the ground at once, so it is a race to the bathroom and back....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> well 5:30 and -21C the pups can't get all 4's off the ground at once, so it is a race to the bathroom and back....


run ...................


----------



## macdoodle

LOL!! yep!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> LOL!! yep!!


Or just lounge around the house and relax ........ or just cuddle someone you love.


----------



## SINC

Hmmmm, I was going to update our weather, but I see I have stumbled into the pet thread by mistake. Sorry.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr,G.,

As 'Snowmageddon' quickly approaches Toronto, the hound and cat prepare for the worst.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Dr,G.,
> 
> As 'Snowmageddon' quickly approaches Toronto, the hound and cat prepare for the worst.


Keep his ears warm, mrj. Cold can be hard on any pet, and I know that hounds, with their nose eternally to the ground sniffing, can get really cold.

Hope that you folks don't get too much snow, and that it does not drift into too high a mound. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Keep his ears warm, mrj. Cold can be hard on any pet, and I know that hounds, with their nose eternally to the ground sniffing, can get really cold.
> 
> Hope that you folks don't get too much snow, and that it does not drift into too high a mound. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


Thanks and will do Dr.G.

His coat is warmed up and ready to go. Maybe some mittens over the ears tomorrow. If this works, I'll definitely post a picture.


----------



## groovetube

certainly my two are hunkerin' down for the big storm.

(note, I did not in any way place them like this, they were caught like this)


----------



## SINC

-15° and they claim we will be at +4° by morning. This I gotta see.


----------



## SINC

-10° now and a forecast high of +4° for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with heavy snow falling. We had about 5 inches of snow overnight, with another 3-5 forecast for the rest of the day. Overnight and into tomorrow is our storm, with 30-45cm forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Lichen Software

*Pretty Much Blizzard*

It's -12 now with wind chill of -23. Winds sustaining at about 40 km/hr gusting to 53 km/hr. I can barely see the school across the street. We have had snow thunder and lightning.

There does not seem to be that much snow fallen yet, but boy of boy is it blowing around. Good day to have a home based business. I got essentials (milk, cat food and wine) yesterday.

I'll go out later and get the drift away from the front door.


----------



## mrjimmy

Lichen Software said:


> (milk, cat food and wine)


What else do you need?

Looking grim out there in TO as well. What was supposed to be finished by morning has apparently *only just begun* (sing _that_ in your head for the rest of the day).

Hydro poles down on major highways, high winds, drifting snow an a population who seem incapable of adjusting their driving to the road conditions. I blame this on SUVs. People think they drive themselves.

Be safe.


----------



## groovetube

mrjimmy said:


> What else do you need?
> 
> ...... *only just begun* (sing _that_ in your head for the rest of the day).......



gaaaaaarrrhhhh. it won't leave now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> It's -12 now with wind chill of -23. Winds sustaining at about 40 km/hr gusting to 53 km/hr. I can barely see the school across the street. We have had snow thunder and lightning.
> 
> There does not seem to be that much snow fallen yet, but boy of boy is it blowing around. Good day to have a home based business. I got essentials (milk, cat food and wine) yesterday.
> 
> I'll go out later and get the drift away from the front door.


Sounds like you are prepared, LS. Stay warm and safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> What else do you need?
> 
> Looking grim out there in TO as well. What was supposed to be finished by morning has apparently *only just begun* (sing _that_ in your head for the rest of the day).
> 
> Hydro poles down on major highways, high winds, drifting snow an a population who seem incapable of adjusting their driving to the road conditions. I blame this on SUVs. People think they drive themselves.
> 
> Be safe.


You stay safe as well, mrj. You Bassett and cat depend upon you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and the snow is slowly stopping. About 6 inches fell since last night. Another 2-5 inches are forecast until midnight, then we get what Halifax is getting right now, with a possible 45cm blown about by 80km/h winds. We shall see.


----------



## Macfury

Toronto seems to have escaped any major snowstorm, despite screechy warnings of a "blizzard." School canceled, although as a kid I wouldn't have even gotten my hopes up over such a pathetic fall.


----------



## Lichen Software

Just in from first shoveling. A lot of drifting. I won't do right out to the road as the plow will be by eventually. Wind is dying down a little for now. this seems to be a really fast moving system. I am betting it is pretty much gone by noon.


----------



## Silverado

This morning we're enjoying a balmy -5 under clear skies. It's shirtsleeve weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> Just in from first shoveling. A lot of drifting. I won't do right out to the road as the plow will be by eventually. Wind is dying down a little for now. this seems to be a really fast moving system. I am betting it is pretty much gone by noon.


What are they going to do with all the army troops roaming around the GTA with shovels???????


----------



## mrjimmy

Macfury said:


> Toronto seems to have escaped any major snowstorm, despite screechy warnings of a "blizzard." School canceled, although as a kid I wouldn't have even gotten my hopes up over such a pathetic fall.


Snowmageddon me fanny...


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Snowmageddon me fanny...


Might we have our snowplows and crews returned to St. John's now??? The forecast is for 45+cm starting this evening and going into tomorrow evening.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> What are they going to do with all the army troops roaming around the GTA with shovels???????


Perhaps they will shoot the forecasters from Environment Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Perhaps they will shoot the forecasters from Environment Canada.


Well, listening to them report about what the GTA was going to experience, I was surprised that they did not ask for donations of money, food and blood to be collected for the folks in your area. 

Their biggest blunder here was when they forecast some light snow and a "bit" of wind, with snowfall from 10-15cm overnight. In that 30 hour period, we were pounded with 83cm of snow whipped about by winds of over 100 km/h. I lost faith in their forecasts from that day to today. I do like their radar which is very accurate ......... but as for their predictions, I can't put my faith in those speculations.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## imactheknife

They Can't forcast the weather up here in Collingwood to save their lives in the winter time. Why even bother saying anything?


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> They Can't forcast the weather up here in Collingwood to save their lives in the winter time. Why even bother saying anything?


But that would put them out of a job. 

Hopefully they will not get their forecast correct for St.John's. Snow to start soon, and continue until tomorrow evening, with 45cm of snow. At least it is cold so the snow will be light. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A bright, sunny and calm +4° this afternoon.


----------



## ged

-7C and has been snowing all afternoon but plows are out. We are supposed to get more overnight. Maybe.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> -7C and has been snowing all afternoon but plows are out. We are supposed to get more overnight. Maybe.


Same with us, ged. However, if you listen to Environment Canada, we are going to get pounded. Still, they have been wrong for most of our winter, so let's hope that their record remains intact and we only get 25cm and not 45cm. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our local CBC Radio One station just interviewed David Phillips of Environment Canada. He said that our winter here in St. John's is just starting, and will go on until May 24th. He said that there will be early crocus out west. We shall see.


----------



## Sitting Bull

Marc, I can fly out some equipment if you need. I have it all staged and ready to load as soon as you give me the go ahead. I got a DC3 from Buffalo airways and we can do a low fly by drop on your street according to google maps and earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sitting Bull said:


> Marc, I can fly out some equipment if you need. I have it all staged and ready to load as soon as you give me the go ahead. I got a DC3 from Buffalo airways and we can do a low fly by drop on your street according to google maps and earth.


We might need it, Guy. It just started snowing, about three hours earlier than predicted. Thus, we might get the 45cm of snow, but at least for now, the winds are light. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

While I don't put much stock in Environment Canada's forecasts, I do value their radar. Sadly, that yellow/orange/red mass is headed straight for St.John's. Thus, we might just get that 45cm of snow by this time tomorrw. We shall see.

Atlantic - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## mrjimmy

Batten down the hatches Dr.G. Hopefully it fizzles as spectacularly as Toronto's 'snowpocalypse'. The boy who cries wolf comes to mind.

As promised, here is the hound on this morning's walk. I could hear him saying 'get this damn coat off me'.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Batten down the hatches Dr.G. Hopefully it fizzles as spectacularly as Toronto's 'snowpocalypse'. The boy who cries wolf comes to mind.
> 
> As promised, here is the hound on this morning's walk. I could hear him saying 'get this damn coat off me'.


Great shot, mrj. Sadly, the boy who cried wolf here is AWOL. Snow was not to start until midnight, and it has been snowing for over two hours. At -7C, it is a light, dry snow, but we might just get the predicted 45cm of snow by this time tomorrow. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and a sunny day ahead with a high of +5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about 25cm of snow fall from last night until now, with about 5-10cm more as it is still snowing. It is the wind that is causing problems with drifts and whiteouts. Still, we might get some sun this afternoon and did NOT get the Environment Canada forecasted 45+cm of snow. "Praise the Lord and pass the shovel."


----------



## ged

-5C and a beautiful sunny morning. We had about 35cm of snow so not much traffic this morning though all the main roads are plowed. Took my usual walk though not quite as far as I would normally go and had to walk in the street for a good portion of it but got out anyhow.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> -5C and a beautiful sunny morning. We had about 35cm of snow so not much traffic this morning though all the main roads are plowed. Took my usual walk though not quite as far as I would normally go and had to walk in the street for a good portion of it but got out anyhow.


Glad to hear that you got some sunshine, ged. That means we might get some tomorrow. We received 32cm as of 12:30PM here in St.John's, with another few centimeters since then, and some more on the way in that it has not stopped snowing yet. Still, this gives us a chance to shovel out the driveway.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snowing here in St.John's. We did get 38cm of snow, but it is cold and dry, which makes it easier to shovel or to use the snow blower. Love to watch the plume of this sort of snow as I blow it into my front yard.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> We had about 25cm of snow fall from last night until now, with about 5-10cm more as it is still snowing. It is the wind that is causing problems with drifts and whiteouts. Still, we might get some sun this afternoon and did NOT get the Environment Canada forecasted 45+cm of snow. "Praise the Lord and pass the shovel."


It is just a burden you shall have to shoulder or not shoulder as the reality of have the forecast amount of snow predicted not fall.

Dr. G. did the St. John's get a lighter/dryer snow in this last storm?

The 20cm of snow Moncton we received was very light dry snow. An absolute pleasure to move light fluffy snow under a blue sky and calm air. It was -8ºC but I had to take off my hat as it was too warm to wear the extra clothing on such a beautiful day.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of +5°, albeit under cloudy skies with calm winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> It is just a burden you shall have to shoulder or not shoulder as the reality of have the forecast amount of snow predicted not fall.
> 
> Dr. G. did the St. John's get a lighter/dryer snow in this last storm?
> 
> The 20cm of snow Moncton we received was very light dry snow. An absolute pleasure to move light fluffy snow under a blue sky and calm air. It was -8ºC but I had to take off my hat as it was too warm to wear the extra clothing on such a beautiful day.


BigDL, we got a total of 38cm of dry, light snow between 8PM last night and 4PM today. It was not heavy so it was a good workout doing my driveway, and the driveways of three othe people. So, I have had my workout for the day.

New Brunswick seems to be getting hit harder this year, or that is my perception.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C this evening, going all the way down to -12C, which is very cold for us. Still, the skies are clear and the stars are out .............. and no snow is falling. All in all, a fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -11C this morning in St.John's. A beautiful sunrise is upon us in the east, so hopefully that shall bring some good weather for the rest of the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

+3° here this morning and with a high of +4° not much change. More snow is forecast for this evening and the next couple of days. Just what we need, more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C as we approach noon. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy as we approach 4PM high tea here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

+6° over the noon hour as snow clouds loom large. With all sidewalks running water, it will be a skating rink out there when the temperature falls.


----------



## macdoodle

Very warm, 10+ for sure, big wind, Chinook started last night, suns out... beautiful day...


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some light flurry activity this evening. Nothing to shovel, however.


----------



## SINC

Still +4° with running water and a sharp drop in temperatures expected tonight with snowfall up to 10 cm. What a mess that will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and -1C this morning. Forecast is for 20-25cm of wet snow tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with light snow and that will be our high for the day as we begin a drop to -7° by this afternoon with continuing snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 0C temps and only a slight breeze. A grand day so far.


----------



## SINC

It's snowing much harder now and is piling up on top of the icy streets. A real mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's snowing much harder now and is piling up on top of the icy streets. A real mess.


Do they use sand or salt on your streets? In this situation, I would think sand would be more helpful with some salt.


----------



## SINC

No, salt is not used. Sand and a mixture of some other new chemical that will melt ice at temps above -10° C.


----------



## screature

+2 by my thermometer here in Aylmer (Gatineau) and sunny... A beautiful mid-winter day.


----------



## groovetube

I try not use salt on my walks for the doggies walking around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> I try not use salt on my walks for the doggies walking around here.


Same here, groovetube. Doxies, being so low to the ground, get it on their paws and stomachs. So, we avoid any street or area that uses salt. They like playing in our backyard, which looks like a road rally course.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> +2 by my thermometer here in Aylmer (Gatineau) and sunny... A beautiful mid-winter day.


0C and very sunny here as well, screature. Yes, this combo makes for a "beautiful mid-winter day". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is on just now here in St.John's. 'Tis the calm before the storm with 20cm of wet snow forecast for us by this time tomorrow evening. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Temperatures are slowly sinking, now at -3° on the way to -20° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C right now, going up to 0C, with about 20cm of wet snow by the time of the kickoff at the Super Bowl.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning under cloudy skies with light winds and headed up to -14° today.


----------



## groovetube

it's supposed to hit a balmy 0 today here. It appears next week may, hopefully be the last of the bitter cold weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

groovetube said:


> it's supposed to hit a balmy 0 today here. It appears next week may, hopefully be the last of the bitter cold weeks.


Springtime in Toronto ............ a beautiful time ................... or is that Springtime in Paris?????????? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

The snow is piling up here in the TDot. A very unfamiliar site given our normal freeze thaw cycle (more thaw than freeze). Perhaps today's balmy conditions might chip away a bit at last night's dump but not enough to make me happy.

April will make me happy.


----------



## mrjimmy

groovetube said:


> it's supposed to hit a balmy 0 today here. It appears next week may, hopefully be the last of the bitter cold weeks.


I sure hope so GT. This winter has worn out it's welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> The snow is piling up here in the TDot. A very unfamiliar site given our normal freeze thaw cycle (more thaw than freeze). Perhaps today's balmy conditions might chip away a bit at last night's dump but not enough to make me happy.
> 
> April will make me happy.


Good luck, mrj. "April showers bring May flowers". Paix, mon ami.

Here in St.John's, a snow storm is less than an hour away.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is really coming down now, to the point where I can't see across the street. The wind is blowing it every which way, and at -1C, it is a wet snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Just back after a months absence. While the better half kept the hill and the driveway in great shape, the cities part of the alley was another story. Made for a very exciting ride at the tail end of a day spent driving through snow and rain. Three or four more inches last night may mean we are officially snow bound for a day or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just back after a months absence. While the better half kept the hill and the driveway in great shape, the cities part of the alley was another story. Made for a very exciting ride at the tail end of a day spent driving through snow and rain. Three or four more inches last night may mean we are officially snow bound for a day or two.


Snow and rain, later in the day, is the name of the game here. About four inches are already down, with another 5 inches to go before the freezing rain/hail, and then back to snow.


----------



## SINC

A sunny morning with long shadows help emphasize the snowbanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is so heavy and the winds so strong that the snow plows have been taken off the roads. We shall have to ride out this storm until tonight.


----------



## macdoodle

Well -10 here right now, and the fresh dump of snow last night wasn't too welcome this morning, but a few more shovels and maybe it will call it quits for this year...


----------



## Dr.G.

We only got 12cm of snow when all of a sudden it stopped, changed to sleet for an hour or so, and that stopped. Gave everyone a chance to clear out their driveways. Currently, it is +3C.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster

Up and down like a rollercoaster. It melts, then freezes, then melts, then freezes, a little snow, then melts, then freezes....

Crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a 75km/h wind brings the windchill down to a cold -9C. To add insult to injury, it is snowing once again.


----------



## SINC

Now -17°, our high for tomorrow with little to look forward to.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C this morning, with a winter storm watch for St.John's on for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

With a high of -15° and a current temperature of -16° there won't be much to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to -4C but with a bit of sunshine coming right now. Still very windy, so it feels much colder.


----------



## mrjimmy

Just when I'd had it up to my eyeballs with winter, it goes and lures me back with its sublime beauty.

Until I had to reach for the shovel...


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Just when I'd had it up to my eyeballs with winter, it goes and lures me back with its sublime beauty.
> 
> Until I had to reach for the shovel...


I feel your pain, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and very sunny this morning. A nice day is developing.


----------



## eMacMan

More snow this AM. Another foot or so forecast over the next 24. 

Cool temps around -12 to -15°C so not nearly as bad as the -36 that hit the area while I was gone.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> I feel your pain, mrj. Paix, mon ami.


Pale in comparison I'm sure to the 'dumps' you have to deal with Dr.G. 

Big heavy wet flakes were falling this morning on the dogwalk, sticking to everything, covering up the grey and grime making it sparkle once again, just for a moment.

Also, a slender woman dressed in black with a black umbrella hurriedly walked in the distance feeling very reminiscent of an Edward Gorey drawing. Like I said, sublime until the reality of the shovel hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Pale in comparison I'm sure to the 'dumps' you have to deal with Dr.G.
> 
> Big heavy wet flakes were falling this morning on the dogwalk, sticking to everything, covering up the grey and grime making it sparkle once again, just for a moment.
> 
> Also, a slender woman dressed in black with a black umbrella hurriedly walked in the distance feeling very reminiscent of an Edward Gorey drawing. Like I said, sublime until the reality of the shovel hit.


Environment Canada tells us that we should expect 10-15cm ......... or 20-25cm ........... or maybe even 35+cm of snow. It all depends upon the track of the storm. These are the sorts of systems that come over us and then stall, giving great weather to the GTA and continually pumping in wet snow from the northeast. Once we got over 5 feet of snow in a 9 day period. We shall see.

Our doxies hate your sort of snow, especially since they are wirehaired and it sticks to their fur.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C going all the way down to -10C overnight.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny afternoon with a stiff breeze at times that makes -15° feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C. Beautiful crescent moon out along with all the stars.


----------



## SINC

Winds have calmed, but we've dropped to -16° on the way to -25° tonight.


----------



## SINC

Currently -25° and we're supposed to get to -12° today under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming here in St.John's, under clear skies with -6C temps. 'Tis the calm before the storm, with 30-40cm of windblown snow forecast for this afternoon, lasting until this time tomorrow morning. That should be "fun" to try and clear away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

I heard the kids in Toronto actually got a real snow day last week ............ the first one since 1999. Wow. I hear that Canada Post is thinking of making it a stamp, and that the Mayor of Toronto will be requesting that each year, this date is remembered with a civic holiday.

Way to go, Toronto. A generation of children has grown up without knowing what a real snow day was all about in Canada. Kudos.


----------



## eMacMan

-16°C with no wind and no snow. Should check the weather link as this is where they claim that we are in the midst of a blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -16°C with no wind and no snow. Should check the weather link as this is where they claim that we are in the midst of a blizzard.


Trust what you see outside your window.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -2C with 25cm of snow coming this afternoon until midnight. Then, the 100km/h winds kick in with another 15cm of snow. Should make for some interesting scenes comes tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

Hi, sitting at -16 and going up to -9 this afternoon, with no wind it doesn't seem so cold...


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a tennis racket about to hit a tennis ball ............. with St.John's the tennis ball.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is really starting to come down now. We are told that between 7PM and midnight to expect 6-8 inches of snow.


----------



## macdoodle

-13 currently, guess it won't get much warmer ....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -13 currently, guess it won't get much warmer ....


-2C with about 5cm of snow down already. Trade you some cold for some snow. We send you some warmth AND the snow, and we get colder temps. Interested??? 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -12° with a wind chill of -28°.


----------



## macdoodle

Dr.G. said:


> -2C with about 5cm of snow down already. Trade you some cold for some snow. We send you some warmth AND the snow, and we get colder temps. Interested???
> 
> Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


:clap::clap: good one Marc, we got all the snow we can handle...I will take the warm, and trade you some 'dry' snow.... how's that??


----------



## eMacMan

Sunny -7°C no wind, no new snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

8 inches of snow down so far, in only 5 hours ................ and the worst is yet to come. The winds are picking up, and from a different direction, so the drifting is getting severe. Hopefully, St.John's will be shut down tomorrow morning to allow the plows to get out and try to keep the main roads clear. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Already -22°C. Will be interesting to see if we can struggle up to the predicted low of -8°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

About 10 inches of snow has fallen, with another 4-6 inches more by dawn ........... all being blown every which way by winds over 100km/h. Wild scene outside.


----------



## SINC

-20° on a cold clear morning. A warm front is moving in and will have temps up to -5° by afternoon.


----------



## imactheknife

Geez, like me need more snow....SNOW SQUALL warning for today with more than 15 cm predicted and it's freezing cold! ARRGGGHH...


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside shoveling and snow blowing since 6:10AM. We "only" got 27cm of snow here in St.John's, but the winds hit 111km/h and blew the snow everywhere. My Toyota Echo, which is not a small car, had snow half way up the windows. The drift at the end of my driveway was up to my chest.

It is 0C with a gentle snow falling, and that should be another 10cm by this evening. I am pooped.


----------



## imactheknife

Dr.G. said:


> I have been outside shoveling and snow blowing since 6:10AM. We "only" got 27cm of snow here in St.John's, but the winds hit 111km/h and blew the snow everywhere. My Toyota Echo, which is not a small car, had snow half way up the windows. The drift at the end of my driveway was up to my chest.
> 
> It is 0C with a gentle snow falling, and that should be another 10cm by this evening. I am pooped.



Is there an echo in here?? We also drive an Echo! great little car.

Stay safe Dr. G as snow shovelling is dangerous! and your not used to it after the nice winer you have had so far!


----------



## Dr.G.

imactheknife said:


> Is there an echo in here?? We also drive an Echo! great little car.
> 
> Stay safe Dr. G as snow shovelling is dangerous! and your not used to it after the nice winer you have had so far!


Yes, and my Echo is the 15 inch wheel model, and looks like a roller skate but drives well in deep snow (with good snow tires).

Yes, in all of January, we only had a bit over 3 feet of snow. With tomorrow night's storm, added to what we have received this past week, we shall be over that amount by Friday. Still, but this time of the year, we are usually passing the 15 foot mark, so we are just passing the 7 foot mark for snowfall for all of the winter ............. so far.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Agreed on the Echo and snow. Since wheel well clearance is so tight I am not sure that 15" wheels give any additional ground clearance over the 14s. Maybe a bit more tread on the ground though.

Anyways we bottomed out at -24°C last night and have already bounced back to -9°C this AM.


----------



## SINC

We've risen quickly to -12° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow falling. Got the combined 38cm of snow shoveled and snow blower blown away ........... as we await tomorrow night's storm. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

A dull afternoon, cloudy and -4°, but when the wind picks up, it feels much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to -2C with clearing skies. Actually can see some stars in the sky and not falling snow. How nice ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly half moon just seems to be hanging there in the western sky.


----------



## SINC

-2° and holding with a low tonight of -4° and warming tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning as we look forward to a high of +4° under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold morning, with -7C temps ......... but a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A very cold morning, with -7C temps ......... but a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


:lmao::lmao:

After being greeted by mid -20s the day after I returned, -7 would seem quite pleasant. Expect some of our Northern Lurkers would love to see the occasional -30.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> After being greeted by mid -20s the day after I returned, -7 would seem quite pleasant. Expect some of our Northern Lurkers would love to see the occasional -30.


-30C? Too warm for us. This just in from Environment Canada

Extreme wind chills near minus 48 are expected tonight.

This is a warning that extreme wind chill conditions are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

A cold Arctic airmass will remain over much of Labrador throughout the forecast period. As temperatures drop to minus 38 overnight, westerly winds of 15 to 20 km/h will be enough to give wind chill values near minus 48 in Western Labrador.


----------



## macdoodle

-4 right now on the way to +6 seem spring is going to have a rehearsal.... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> -4 right now on the way to +6 seem spring is going to have a rehearsal.... :lmao:


-4C here as well, but we won't see Spring until late May/early June.


----------



## macdoodle

Who knows you may get a surprise, you got a late winter, why not an early spring? One can only hope....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Who knows you may get a surprise, you got a late winter, why not an early spring? One can only hope....


Maybe, but we shall see comes June. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

+1° at mid morn under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a light snow falling.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 3 and no snow falling... finally...


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C, going down to -10C overnight. We were to get 10cm of fresh snow by tomorrow morning, but 10cm has already fallen and it is starting to snow heavily now. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, -7C with about 25cm of fresh snow, and it is still snowing outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. Clears skies, -10C temps with a -23C windchill is blowing snow all over the place.


----------



## Lichen Software

-20 here with -25 wind chill.

The area just north of us has been hammered with snow squalls and streamers for the past two days. We seem to have escaped it all.

We are supposed to be up to the freezing mark by Sunday. Winter is starting to break here.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with -23C windchilds, LS, so you beat us. Still, the snow is swirling about under very sunny skies. After only three feet of snow all January, we have had over three feet of snow in the past week. Winter is just starting here in St.John's. :-(


----------



## groovetube

-17 feels like -24. I think we've come to the end though for these sorts of bitter temps, it's up from here.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy, calm morning with light snow at -3° with a high of +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny -9C with a -21C windchill. This is very cold for us, even in February.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warming up a bit to -8C with a -19C windchill. Still, the sun is shining brightly, so it gives me a good chance to shovel last night's snow.


----------



## SINC

+3° under cloudy skies as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a -20C windchill. It is a biting cold, with very dry air ............. but clear skies and lots of stars are out and visible.


----------



## SINC

A dull afternoon, but we did reach +4° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with -20C windchills this morning. There was a light snowfall of a few centimeters of snow overnight, but the skies are clear and blue as we await the sunrise here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to +6° with scattered cloud and flurries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine this morning as we have "warmed up" to -9C.


----------



## mrjimmy

I feel your -9 pain Dr.G.

We are just exiting a deep freeze here in the TDot. By all accounts, the soothsayers in the weather office have us reaching +5 by the end of the week! I am planning on giving swimming lessons in my basement.


----------



## macdoodle

Well it is early here, (not 8) and the wind is up and rushing across the wide open spaces, it is + 6C and supposed to go to a blistering +9 later... I will take it!! Wind and all...


----------



## MacDoc

22 at 5 pm, dry and nice evening sun


----------



## SINC

No movement since 3:00 a.m., stuck at -3°.


----------



## eMacMan

Been at +5°C for nearly a full 24 hours with big time winds to boot. Some really big piles of snow are starting to melt. Going to be a lot of ice when the temps head north again.

OTH Soon I may be able to park with out doing the double reverse trick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, no wind and -6C. We shall not see this snow melting until late May or June, with more snow forecast for tonight and Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -5C. Even the windchill is manageable at a reasonable -14C.


----------



## SINC

I guess I will have to go outside and tap my thermometer as it is apparently stuck at -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are stuck at -5C still, but the sunshine makes it feel warmer.


----------



## SINC

Whoa, I should have tapped it earlier. It jumped to +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -7C, but it is to warm up to -2C along with about five inches of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a light snow just starting to fall. 10cm is forecast by dawn, then a break of a couple of days, and then 25+cm is forecast for Tuesday. If Environment Canada's recent forecasts are any indication as to the accuracy of future events, at least here in St.John's, we shall wake up to 20+cm of snow, and then have 45+cm of snow on Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a few inches of light snow on the ground and still snowing. Nothing major. Both the Weather Network and Environment Canada are warning those of us here in Atlantic Canada of being "blasted" with heavy snow next week. We get ours on Tuesday.  We shall see.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with light rain that is expected to continue all day. With a high of 2°, there will be little improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and we only received about 5 inches of snow, so it shall not be difficult to shovel today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a few flurries which should end this afternoon, giving way to a mix of sun and cloud ....... or so we are being told by Environment Canada. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

About 1°C. After a night of frizzle I can only hope it warms up enough to push the crap to one side. Otherwise it's back to spreading gravel over the ice.


----------



## SINC

Same 1° here with the sun now out, but only getting to 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with howling winds, with gusts over 80km/h. A good day to get the woodstove going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like a train outside with winds gusting over 90km/h now. -7C and -21C windchills. The sun is shining but there is near white out conditions outside my window.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 4° in bright sunshine, but with a cold wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is shining overhead in clear skies, but clear skies for us means very cold temps. Currently, it is -10C with a -21C windchill.


----------



## macdoodle

light wind and sunny with 3 on board... very nice day actually compared to yesterday..


----------



## Dr.G.

-23C with the windchill as the winds continue to pound against my house and roar through the trees.


----------



## SINC

Clear and +5° with 4 kph winds at sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -22C windchill as the winds have died down to just under 60km/h. Still, it is going to be a very cold night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Still +3° under clear skies. A nice winter evening.


----------



## MacDoc

28 and crystal blue sky heading to lower 30s


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -20C windchill this morning. A few inches of fresh snow fell overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 28 and crystal blue sky heading to lower 30s


-53C with the windchill overnight in western Labrador. If you get too hot, go there. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high of only 0° today under partly cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -19C windchill, but beautiful sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -17C windchill. Still, the sun is shining brighly, and for us, sunny skies and cold temps mean no snow.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've reached our high of 0° under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -8C with a -15C windchill. We are expecting about 10cm of snow, which will then turn to freezing rain, and then turn back to snow. Going to be messy for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a -15C windchill. The air is cold, dry and still ............ very rare for St. John's.


----------



## macdoodle

Was over 11 today, at 3 right now, the wind we had on Saturday was clocked at 130 + gusts to 17o ... 
Even siding was ripped off houses, and transports blown into the ditch... no wonder the dog (Oliver) took flight, briefly..!! 
Good thing he was on a leash...


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning as we drop to -11° by mid afternoon and the low -20°s by tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside. Just came in to warm up a bit. Only -1C, but we got 20cm of snow and now it is hailing, which will be replaced by freezing rain this afternoon ........ before turning back to snow. Lots of work to do clearing out driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have warmed up to 0C but the winds are over 60km/h and driving ice pellets at anything and anyone outside. Best to be inside and wait for the hail to change to freezing rain and then to rain before I try to take out my snow blower. What a mess.


----------



## eMacMan

Another half inch of frizzle over night.

Temps should drop tonight hopefully the hill will clear before that happens. Otherwise it will be snow over ice.XX)


----------



## SINC

A slow but sure drop has us not at -9° but winds make it feel like -21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ice pellets have given way to freezing rain. The winds are only 40km/h, so I was out with the snowblower trying to get the driveway clear before the next round of snow hits us overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and +2C with another couple of inches of snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

-14°, ten degrees shy of our bottom for overnight.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at 0 right now and -9 is the low, but maybe not tonight...


----------



## SINC

-23° this morning with a dusting of fresh snow on top of the icy base left by the recent thaw. A high of only -17° today will do little to improve the treacherous conditions out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with more snow in the forecast. It will be the winds which will be gusting up to 120km/h that will cause the problems. We shall see.


----------



## macdoodle

-9 right now, and slowly over the day into the night will drop to -11, some flurries throughout the day...


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and snow flurries here in St.John's. More snow is forecast, being blown about by very strong winds.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -24° and our high re-forecast to be just -19° now.


----------



## eMacMan

-4°C and expected to continue dropping to about -20°C over the next two days. Lots of frozen ruts in the streets and alley 'til the temps find high ground again.

Meanwhile 2-4" of partly cloudy is predicted so we should probably anticipate yet another big dump.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are roaring at just over 80km/h with some snow blowing all over the place.


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill advisory now sits at -32°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our wind chill advisory now sits at -32°.


Add our expected winds tonight of over 110km/h and that might set a record for windchill in AB, Sinc. Still, your -32C is cold enough I guess.


----------



## SINC

-22° and a feels like temp or -32° make it darn cold out there.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -13 right now, no wind, and dropping to -19 by morning...
Glad I am not in your cold front Sinc! 
Between you and Dr G I am feeling mighyt chilled....  

Hope you both get some warm (er) weather real soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sitting at -13 right now, no wind, and dropping to -19 by morning...
> Glad I am not in your cold front Sinc!
> Between you and Dr G I am feeling mighyt chilled....
> 
> Hope you both get some warm (er) weather real soon!!


-2C here in St.John's, but with a -13C windchill due to the strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C this morning, with a -16C windchill at 7AM. Still, skies are clear and a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind gusts hit 143km/h yesterday just outside of St.John's. Things have settled down to gusts of just over 70km/h this morning.


----------



## SINC

-23° with a blanket of freshly fallen snow now covering the ice on city streets, a result of the many freeze/thaw cycles recently. Little movement is expected as the high will only be -21° today with more snow to further polish our streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -2C temps this morning. A fine day.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning all, -17 right now, going up to -9 at some point, no wind, a blessing, it would be much colder if the wind was doing anything... but it is lightly snowing, and the way the skies look it will snow all day...


----------



## Dr.G.

No wind is a blessing here as well, with temps up to +1C and lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

No movement at all from -23° in spite of bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our sunshine has been replace by snow .......... big flakes and very blustery outside, but we should only get a few inches by the time it stops.


----------



## SINC

We've armed up all the way to -22° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've armed up all the way to -22° now.


"Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune, or to take arms against a sea of troubles, And by opposing end them."

'Tis better to "warm" up, but against those frigid temps, "arm" yourself with whatever protects you from frostbite.  

They grow 'em tough in AB and SK. :clap: I would be dead after one of your winters.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> They grow 'em tough in AB and SK. :clap: I would be dead after one of your winters.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


Hardly a native, so I can tell you the first one is truly wicked. After you survive a couple you realize that you are much tougher than you thought you were. After three of them you know you will survive to see spring but that does not mean an Alberta Winter is anything other than far too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hardly a native, so I can tell you the first one is truly wicked. After you survive a couple you realize that you are much tougher than you thought you were. After three of them you know you will survive to see spring but that does not an Alberta Winter anything other than far too long.


Good for you, eMacMan. Having heard the tales my wife tells me of her winters in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, I would be dead by this point of the year in my first prairie winter. A few times a year we might get into the -20C range with the windchill here in St.John's, and that is cold enough for me. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## yoyo

+11 C today in Toronto. It's been a long time since we have been on the + side.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good for you, eMacMan. Having heard the tales my wife tells me of her winters in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, I would be dead by this point of the year in my first prairie winter. A few times a year we might get into the -20C range with the windchill here in St.John's, and that is cold enough for me. Paix, mon ami.


-20°C and -35°C feel about the same. Winds tend to drop as temps drop below -20. It all comes down to layers or rather down layers.


----------



## Dr T

*Microclimates*

It's been pleasant enough here in the Gulf Islands today, but 300 vehicles got stranded by heavy snow on the Hump mountain pass leading to Port Alberni - and I would have been among them except I read the weather forecasts and take them seriously. If there is a suggestion of snow, I just stay home.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -20°C and -35°C feel about the same. Winds tend to drop as temps drop below -20. It all comes down to layers or rather down layers.


Here, you have to dress for snow/wind/rain/fog/hail/sleet ......... and more wind. Still, "you're a better man than I am, Gunga Din."


----------



## SINC

We've dropped back to -25° and with the wind chill it feels like -34° out there now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just-2C here in St.John's, but with the strong winds, the windchill is a cold -13C.


----------



## Dr T

*Cold weather*

It is a bone-chilling 3 here, that is +3. No wind, though. Hence, no wind chill factor.

We thought we might observe the aurora borealis tonight, but clouds intervened.

And now it is time for nighty-night.

They say that tomorrow will only warm up to 7 (=+7 in Nfld & Labrador), but once we don our woolies, my wife and I will probably venture outdoors in spite of the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

klokeid said:


> It is a bone-chilling 3 here, that is +3. No wind, though. Hence, no wind chill factor.
> 
> We thought we might observe the aurora borealis tonight, but clouds intervened.
> 
> And now it is time for nighty-night.
> 
> They say that tomorrow will only warm up to 7 (=+7 in Nfld & Labrador), but once we don our woolies, my wife and I will probably venture outdoors in spite of the weather.


Wow!!! Tell me who "they" might be, klokeid, since Environment Canada and The Weather Network say that we might get as high as -2C with some snow tomorrow here in St.John's, and up to -11C in Labrador. NL is a big province. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr T

*Whops*

Oh, I meant, it would be +7 here in the Gulp Islands, I only meant to translate that to Nfld&Labrador language by adding the +plus sign. Since most of the year you hafta put that hyphen thingie in front of yer temperature numbers...


----------



## Dr.G.

klokeid said:


> Oh, I meant, it would be +7 here in the Gulp Islands, I only meant to translate that to Nfld&Labrador language by adding the +plus sign. Since most of the year you hafta put that hyphen thingie in front of yer temperature numbers...


I see.  

Did you ever know Gerry Macnutt? He lived on SSI until his tragic death.


----------



## Dr T

My former neighbour.


----------



## SINC

Bone chilling here this morning at -25° and a stiff wind that makes it feel like -34° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bone chilling here this morning at -25° and a stiff wind that makes it feel like -34° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently it is 0C with the sun trying to shine through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, out wind chill has dropped now to -37°. A grand day to be inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, out wind chill has dropped now to -37°. A grand day to be inside.


XX)XX)

Man, I can't even imagine that sort of cold.


----------



## eMacMan

-20°C this AM which is both the overnight low and the forecast high. Skiff o snow. Light wind so WC is only -30°C.

Will have a big fire this afternoon or evening. Right now just the hot chocolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -20°C this AM which is both the overnight low and the forecast high. Skiff o snow. Light wind so WC is only -30°C.
> 
> Will have a big fire this afternoon or evening. Right now just the hot chocolate.


Love hot chocolate on a cold afternoon. Save me some.

Currently +2C and very sunny this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and still -23° with a feels like temp of -34°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nearly noon and still -23° with a feels like temp of -34°.


Luckily, that is too cold for it to snow ....... but also too cold for the snow to melt away. Stay warm, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +1C with clear skies this evening. A quiet night is in store for us ....... we hope.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, that is too cold for it to snow ....... but also too cold for the snow to melt away. Stay warm, my friend.


Not out here it isn't Dr. G. I have seen blizzards with tons of snow at much colder temperatures than -23°. It can snow here at -40°.

We've warmed to -22° now and will dip to -30° tonight, but if the wind does not go down, it will feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not out here it isn't Dr. G. I have seen blizzards with tons of snow at much colder temperatures than -23°. It can snow here at -40°.
> 
> We've warmed to -22° now and will dip to -30° tonight, but if the wind does not go down, it will feel much colder.


So much for the theory of it being too cold to snow. My wife spoke with her sister in Calgary this evening, and they had ice crystals falling out there due to the extreme cold. 

We are expecting about 20cm of just regular snow tomorrow night and into Sunday.

Currently, it is still just over +1C with a beautiful full moon in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy this morning. About five inches of snow is forecast for tonight, but with no strong winds, it will not drift. Nothing higher than 0C is forecast for the next six days, but also with nothing lower than -6C it means we shall only have to condend with snow each day for the next week or so. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-30° here this morning with (thankfully) light winds that kept the wind chill in check at -34° as we struggle to hit -20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -30° here this morning with (thankfully) light winds that kept the wind chill in check at -34° as we struggle to hit -20° today.


 I can't see how a car could function in those sorts of temps. I guess a block heater is standard equipment for a car owner.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I can't see how a car could function in those sorts of temps. I guess a block heater is standard equipment for a car owner.


Yes, Dr. G., a block heater is standard equipment on any vehicle sold in western Canada. That said, I have never taken the cord out from under the hood of my 10 year old Suzuki 4 x 4. It has never failed to start at any temperature, nor did any other car I ever owned since fuel injection became the norm. Back in the days of carburetors though, it was plug in or no go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, Dr. G., a block heater is standard equipment on any vehicle sold in western Canada. That said, I have never taken the cord out from under the hood of my 10 year old Suzuki 4 x 4. It has never failed to start at any temperature, nor did any other car I ever owned since fuel injection became the norm. Back in the days of carburetors though, it was plug in or no go.


This is what my wife's two brothers have said as well, with both living in AB. Still, I wonder how one can keep their eyes from freezing when I read of schools being closed in western Labrador when the windchills hit -53C.  My wife told me that she and her sister and brother walked to school in Edmonton in temps like this.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at noon with a light snow just starting to fall.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Yes, Dr. G., a block heater is standard equipment on any vehicle sold in western Canada. That said, I have never taken the cord out from under the hood of my 10 year old Suzuki 4 x 4. It has never failed to start at any temperature, nor did any other car I ever owned since fuel injection became the norm. Back in the days of carburetors though, it was plug in or no go.


Yep remember one older Olds. At -30°F or colder I would go out and start it after being on the block heater all night. Would then have to keep a foot on the throttle for about five minutes. Then came in, had a cup of coffee to warm me up and by that time the heater and defroster were working well enough to drive to work. Tires would usually get back to round about the time I pulled into the parking lot. To say winter gas mileage was horrid on that car is an understatement. 

Currently SW AB is at -28°C. Looking out the window all furnace are going full bore and the smoke is thankfully going straight up. Clear skies so we may see the forecast high of -13°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep remember one older Olds. At -30°F or colder I would go out and start it after being on the block heater all night. Would then have to keep a foot on the throttle for about five minutes. Then came in, had a cup of copy to warm me up and by that time the heater and defroster were working well enough to drive to work. Tires would usually get back to round about the time I pulled into the parking lot. To say winter gas mileage was horrid on that car is an understatement.
> 
> Currently SW AB is at -28°C. Looking out the window all furnace are going full bore and the smoke is thankfully going straight up. Clear skies so we may see the forecast high of -13°C.


My wife told me about the "square tires" of AB and SK. Strange notion, but I can see the causality.

The snow suddenly just stopped and it is actually clearing up a bit, with 0C temps. The wind is slowly changing direction, which will mean "wrap around snow" out of the northeast. This is like lake effect snow squalls, only with wetter, heavier and deeper snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A you can see below, it still feels like -35°, much colder than the actual temperature.


----------



## eMacMan

Up to -16°C with bright sunshine. Still that's about the best we can hope for today. Wind has also come up so it is a cold -16.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still about 0C, but we have about a 25mp/h breeze out of the northeast, which means wet snow is on the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is depositing a layer of ice on everything, which will soon be replaced with about 5 inches of snow overnight. Just under 0C now ........... going all the way down to -1C.


----------



## SINC

We sit under a severe cold weather warning with temps expected to fall into the -40s with wind chill tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit under a severe cold weather warning with temps expected to fall into the -40s with wind chill tonight.




Luckily, you shall be protected in the warm and loving arms of Mother Environment Canada. 

Alberta - Weather Warnings - Environment Canada

Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning, with a light snow falling on top of the 8 inches that fell overnight. This is wet snow and one needs to clear it away slowly to avoid a heart attack. Later ..........


----------



## SINC

Our extreme wind chill warning remains in place this morning, although at -25° our wind chill is only -36° here. Areas a scant half hour north of us are well into the mid -40°s mark. We should get to -15° later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a combo of wet snow and sleet falling right now in St.John's. What a mess.


----------



## eMacMan

Bottomed at -24°C this AM, on our way to blistering high of -8°C. Ironically that is the "normal" February low. Global Warming my frozen a55.

Despite the forecast snow, so far nothing but cold blue skies and furnaces working overtime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +1C with a light snow, mixed with a freezing drizzle, starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are caught in a band of heavy snow, and a few more inches of wet snow has started to build up in the driveways that were just cleared.  

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-18° just past noon with a wind chill of -30°. Sunny, but very cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow seems to be slowing down, but now we are up to about 11 inches of snow in the past 30 hours. A storm similar to what Windsor is getting is expected here by Tuesday night/Wed. morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and it finally seems to have stopped snowing .......... for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather this evening, with temps just over 0C and getting very foggy here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Strange weather....


I would have said we have had more or less normal weather here today. But I tried to upload a photo to show you, and it seems I have not succeeded. Hmm, should I blame the weather?


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling this morning. A few inches fell overnight, but nothing major to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-20° thi morning and today will be the warmest in weeks at -6°. The wind chill still sits at -28° this morning though.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but with a light freezing drizzle falling for another few hours.


----------



## eMacMan

Learned on last nights news that Darwin has recruited three more high-siders, this time in the Golden BC area. 

As Pete Seeger said: "When will they ever learn? When will they ever learn?"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Learned on last nights news that Darwin has recruited three more high-siders, this time in the Golden BC area.
> 
> As Pete Seeger said: "When will they ever learn? When will they ever learn?"


Heard the same sad news, eMacMan. I am not into snowmobiling, but can't see the thrill of high-marking especially in dangerous areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at nearly 2PM, with the sun trying to shine. Actually it is a nice afternoon now that the snow and freezing drizzle have stopped.


----------



## Dr T

*Brisk today*

It's about 6 degrees, with a slight breeze, so it's feeling a little chilly. The sun just started peeking out.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling. All in all, a quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

A surprise today with a high of -1°, but we're going downhill, back into the deep freeze very quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A surprise today with a high of -1°, but we're going downhill, back into the deep freeze very quickly.


Wow, that is a huge spread of temps, Sinc.


----------



## SINC

Yep, when the FAM descends, it gets chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a couple of centimeters of fresh snow down overnight. Should be a quiet day here in St.John's with light snow on and off throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

Currently -10°, falling to -11° by this afternoon means we have little to look forward to today.


----------



## eMacMan

Has dropped to -9°C this AM and the snow is back. Over the next day should continue to drop back into the -20s. Maybe -30s by Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C this afternoon here in St.John's. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Our slow but steady decline back to the depths continues . . .


----------



## jamesB

My problem now is the lawn is starting to grow, and I still need to pick up a new lawn mower.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with on and off flurries throughout the day, and now, into the evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C with a light snow continuing to fall. Environment Canada forecasts only about two inches of snowfall overnight. Of course, they said this last week and we got 8 inches of wet snow. So, it should be interesting to see what we wake up to here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We will spend the rest of the week in the mid -20°s and sink into the -30°s by a week today. Global warming my ass.


----------



## MacDoc

10 days of perfect weather coming, dry, warm and sunny. 22 and lovely.

Still don't get it do you Sinc? Warm Arctic ocean- cool continent as the highs stall out. 



> 2.3.2011 9:16 am
> *January Marks New Record-Low for Arctic Sea Ice*
> Even as the ice in the Arctic continues to form as part of the normal winter cycle, the cycle is continuing to show signs of anything but normalcy.
> 
> Read more: Arctic Sea Ice Extent January 2011 Record - New Record for Arctic Sea Ice - The Daily Green












Nice here tho and in Kuranda.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Still don't get it do you Sinc? Warm Arctic ocean- cool continent as the highs stall out.


 So, now the insults come in the weather thread? Trying to turn this into the AGW thread are we? Well here's a weather report for you. Your info is from where the sun don't shine, fudged at every turn.

-20° this morning with a feels like temperature of -30° and a high of -16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about four inches of fresh light snow overnight. A few more inches of snow is forecast for today, with strong winds to blow it all about here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been snowing all day here in St.John's, but since it is +1C, it is a slushy snow that is not really building up on the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just watching the Weather Network, and they made a point of showing that there was more snow in Victoria, BC than in Edmonton, AB. Of course, they did say that it was colder in Edmonton than in Victoria.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Was just watching the Weather Network, and they made a point of showing that there was more snow in Victoria, BC than in Edmonton, AB. Of course, they did say that it was colder in Edmonton than in Victoria.


The weather channel cannot possible be right with the amount of snow we have here. That's just wrong. Temps on the coast are far too mild to make that even remotely possible.


----------



## MLeh

My daughter lives in Victoria and woke up this morning to at least 6" of snow, and more falling all day. Believe it Sinc - you get a nice warm moist front moving up from Hawaii and it meets a nasty cold front coming down from the north and ... instant snow.

However, we usually just wait for God to shovel. (via rain)

Where I live (coastal, a little further north) it is currently just below freezing. We got a skiff of snow this afternoon - just enough to cover the grass. The roads are clear here, but there is still snow on the grass and trees. The sky has cleared and the setting sun is shining on the clouds in the distance. I just went for a quick 20 minute walk and the air is very still - not a puff of wind, so very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The weather channel cannot possible be right with the amount of snow we have here. That's just wrong. Temps on the coast are far too mild to make that even remotely possible.


All I can say is that they showed people walking in downtown Edmonton, all bundled up, but with no snow on the ground today, and people walking in wet snow that was falling today in Victoria. I thought that it was a bit odd given all the snow Edmonton received, and even in full sunshine, with very cold temps, the snow does not melt much.

Maybe they got their video feed from Environment Canada???


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. Environment Canada forecasts only 2cm overnight, so given their record this year for predicting snow here in St.John's, we shall wake up to a blizzard that requires getting out the snow blower. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

More snow today and temps dropping quickly into the -20°Cs.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> More snow today and temps dropping quickly into the -20°Cs.tptptptp


I hear you, my friend. We get the snow, just not the cold. Still ............ tptptptp to winter.


----------



## SINC

MLeh said:


> My daughter lives in Victoria and woke up this morning to at least 6" of snow, and more falling all day. Believe it Sinc - you get a nice warm moist front moving up from Hawaii and it meets a nasty cold front coming down from the north and ... instant snow.


Well, we got over 60 cm in the past month and there is still over three feet of snow on the ground on my back lawn. I call bullshiat on the weather channnel. That's over five times that measly 6" in hard done Victoria. beejacon


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> Well, we got over 60 cm in the past month and there is still over three feet of snow on the ground on my back lawn. I call bullshiat on the weather channnel. That's over five times that measly 6" in hard done Victoria. beejacon


That 6" was first thing this morning - they've had 40-50 cm _today_.

And you live in St. Albert, not Edmonton, Sinc. Totally different weather patterns. Provincial capital, all those politicians ... you know how it is. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this morning here in St.John's. The forecast is for some sun later this morning, but it does not look like it now. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-25° this morning and with 20 kph NW winds the wind chill is -37°. We will struggle to get to -20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. A very quiet morning here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Four fresh inches and we are sitting at the predicted high of -23°C. Even though it looks fairly fluffy this will not be pleasant shoveling.

Good news is that February is traditionally a very dry month so that probably means it could be a lot worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and very sunny this afternoon, with lots of blue sky up above ............. sounds like a song.


----------



## SINC

Still -21° with a wind chill of -36° in bright sunshine and 20 kph winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C morning here in St.John's, but a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

Chilly? Try our -27° with 10 kph NW wind chill at -36° this morning. A high today of -13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Chilly? Try our -27° with 10 kph NW wind chill at -36° this morning. A high today of -13°.


No thanks, mon ami. This coming Monday, we are going down to a very cold -13C here in St.John's ............. that shall be cold enough for me. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Chilly? Try our -27° with 10 kph NW wind chill at -36° this morning. A high today of -13°.


Not trying to two down you but our wind chill this AM is -38°C. Sadly there is absolutely no wind.

Oh well at least there is no snow in todays forecast. Do have some leftover from yesterday as it was a bit too cold to shovel all of it.


----------



## macdoodle

Sitting at -28 right now, and that is warmer than the -30 registering on my outdoor thermometer, there is no wind, and it is just dead cold... I have been out a couple of times, but I may just wait until this afternoon to try and get to town... 
Supposed to go up to -14 later... as Marc says, 'we shall see'


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Sitting at -28 right now, and that is warmer than the -30 registering on my outdoor thermometer, there is no wind, and it is just dead cold... I have been out a couple of times, but I may just wait until this afternoon to try and get to town...
> Supposed to go up to -14 later... as Marc says, 'we shall see'


Lucky that you have no wind, macdoodle. Those are really cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not trying to two down you but our wind chill this AM is -38°C. Sadly there is absolutely no wind.
> 
> Oh well at least there is no snow in todays forecast. Do have some leftover from yesterday as it was a bit too cold to shovel all of it.



XX)

Way too cold for me, eMacMan. Stay warm, my friend. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with winds at about 50km/h. It is supposed to snow tonight, change to freezing rain, then to rain, and then the winds will pick up to over 100km/h until Sunday, when our temps drop to -9C and then down to -13C on Monday. The mound at the end of my driveway is up to 7 feet now, and when that freezes solid, the kids will be able to play on it comes Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Very little change here since this morning:


----------



## macdoodle

Thanks SInc, 
That explains the 'dead cold' it seems colder than when there is a wind... -50 will do that.... and I can believe it....


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Thanks SInc,
> That explains the 'dead cold' it seems colder than when there is a wind... -50 will do that.... and I can believe it....


Here, have some of our wind, but you have to send us some of your sunshine. Try and calculate the windchill with your temps and our winds. XX)

St. John's and vicinity
10:43 AM NST Friday 25 February 2011
Wind warning for St. John's and vicinity continued

Southerly winds gusting to near 100 km/hour will develop Saturday morning then shift to westerly winds gusting up to 110 km/hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Within a 24 hour period, we are forecasted to go from +6C to -13C with very strong winds, causing a wind chill of -25C. This will cause an instant freeze of all the snow that will be melting due to the warm temps and the 15mm of rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun but bitter cold with the wind chill still at -22° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but snow clouds are forming. You can almost feel the onset of snow. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -12°C, bright sunshine and no wind but back into the -20s tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Currently -12°C, bright sunshine and no wind but back into the -20s tonight.


As I said, combine our forecasted winds of up to 110km/h with your figid temps, and there would be people frozen on your streets. Luckily, "East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet, Till Earth and Sky stand presently at God’s great Judgment Seat" .............. somewhere outside of Wawa, ON, I believe. 

Stay warm, my friend.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> As I said, combine our forecasted winds of up to 110km/h with your figid temps, and there would be people frozen on your streets. Luckily, "East is East, and West is West, and never the twain shall meet, Till Earth and Sky stand presently at God’s great Judgment Seat" .............. somewhere outside of Wawa, ON, I believe.
> 
> Stay warm, my friend.


May get that combo tonight if the forecast is accurate. OTH the chances of that are minimal.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with winds up to 110km/h and driving rain this morning. By this time tomorrow morning, it shall be sunny and -13C. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

The poor birds here in St.John's. They are getting pounded from two directions today.

St. John's and vicinity
7:47 AM NST Saturday 26 February 2011
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Southerly winds gusting to near 100 km/hour have developed this morning. Winds will then shift to the west and gust up to 110 km/hour later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about being caught in the "eye of the tiger"! Luckily, it is just rain being blasted against anything in it's path and not snow.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

A brief reprieve today at -7° with snow and a high of -3° before we plunge back into yet another deep freeze, over 20° colder than normal for the time of year with lows into the -30°s. This will go down as one of the coldest winters in decades.


----------



## Dr.G.

Small SUVs are being driven off of the roads here in St.John's, with smaller cars being pushing about due to hydroplaning and winds over 110km/h. The only saving grace is that the yellows and oranges are in the form of rain and not snow.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## eMacMan

Today and tomorrow should get into single digits (on the minus side) below the average but a pleasant relief the cold days of this past week. OTH the winds are back big time here in Southern Alberta. Gusts to 110 kph predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Today and tomorrow should get into single digits (on the minus side) below the average but a pleasant relief the cold days of this past week. OTH the winds are back big time here in Southern Alberta. Gusts to 110 kph predicted.


Same here, eMacMan ........... the winds, not the cold temps. Later this afternoon, the rain will turn to snow, and the winds should "die down" to 85km/h. Still, by the time the snow hits, we will have had about 1 1/2 inches of rain, that could have been 1 1/2 feet of snow. So, we are grateful for that fact.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain finally stopped and now we have a raging snow squall outside, with snow being blown every which way by winds of 80km/h. I can just see across the street and no further.


----------



## SINC

-5° and the snow has stopped, but more is on the way for the next few days. March will come in like a lion.


----------



## Dr.G.

Five hours ago, it was +5C .......... now it is -2C on the way down to -9C overnight. Roaring winds and snow squalls are the order of the day for the rest of the night.

Traditionally, March comes in like a lion ............ and exits like a pride of angry and hungry lions. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's and vicinity
3:47 PM NST Saturday 26 February 2011
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

"Westerly winds gusting to 110 km/hour will diminish this evening or overnight.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.

An intense low pressure system just northeast of Newfoundland will continue to move away tonight.

Snow will combine with strong winds to give blizzard conditions. An improvement is expected overnight.

In addition, strong westerly winds gusting to 110 km/hour will gradually diminish as the low moves away.

A wind chill warning is in effect where wind chill values are expected to reach minus 37C early Sunday morning."

XX)

A grad student just sent this to me. This can't be correct .......... or maybe it is Environment Canada's pre-April Fools joke on St.John's. This sounds like Lethbridge, AB and not us.

Must check this out.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the evening news and the weather guy had quite a jolt for us. tomorrow we return to sub zero -30°s and will stay that way for the next two long weeks with snow nearly daily for the entire time. What a downer for what is usually a time of year for melting days and freezing nights. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watched the evening news and the weather guy had quite a jolt for us. tomorrow we return to sub zero -30°s and will stay that way for the next two long weeks with snow nearly daily for the entire time. What a downer for what is usually a time of year for melting days and freezing nights. Global warming my a$$.


Same here as well, Sinc, with not as cold temps, but colder than normal for this time of year. Of course, our melting does not start in full until May 24th weekend. We shall see.

Currently, -5C with a -17C windchill due to the strong winds.


----------



## eMacMan

No new snow but still had to shovel igloo blocks out of the driveway. Wind finally seems to be dropping so hopefully no more compressed snow. We too are headed back into the deep freeze after tomorrow. Snow on the way as well. Kinda scary as March is our snowy month and I got no place left to put it.


----------



## The Doug

Today - minus 6, very light snow ending now then cloudy with sunny breaks. Not too bad.

Tomorrow - weather warning (already)... 10+ centimetres of snow, freezing rain, windy with gusts up to 50 or 60 km/h. Bleh.

Thus will end February, the New Jersey of months.


----------



## SINC

-10° and steadily dropping to -30 by tonight with more snow. Two more full weeks of this crap is what they claim.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C but with a -20C windchill makes this one of the coldest days of the year so far. However, there is a beautiful sunshine outside with lots of blue skies, so being indoors or outside is pleasant.


----------



## mrjimmy

A winter wonderland outside this morning. A fresh dump of heavy snow overnight and temps rising. Better do some stretching before shoveling this mess.

Note to spring: Hit winter harder, it's still standing.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> A winter wonderland outside this morning. A fresh dump of heavy snow overnight and temps rising. Better do some stretching before shoveling this mess.
> 
> Note to spring: Hit winter harder, it's still standing.


I hear you, mrj. Sunny and a cold -5C right now here in St.John's, but snow is on the way again next week. Hounds hate the heavy wet snow since they are so low to the ground. My back hates the heavy wet snow since it is higher than the snow on the ground.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the so-called Chinook we had an overnight low of -21°C. Currently cloudy and -11°C. Maybe a high of around -5°C. After that one more fairly nice day (with snow) then back to the deep freeze.

Global Warming my frozen a55.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C but the windchill has improved to -14C, so with the sunshine, it's a nice afternoon here in St.John's. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C going down to an even colder -10C overnight. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## eMacMan

So now we are seeing a forecast for 2-4 inches of partly cloudy and a heavy snowfall warning. Wonder which it is? At least it looks like we might just dodge the -20s tonight.


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill is already at -34° and the night is just started.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C this morning with a -18C windchill. For us, that is very cold. Still, the sun is out and a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so it should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-23° with light snow again this morning and with a high of -20°, little improvement as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful day, with sunny skies and -5C temps.


----------



## eMacMan

Winter is back with a vengeance. Blowing snow. Impossible to tell how much some drifts are two feet and growing. This will be the concrete variety so once this stops some time tomorrow I anticipate being snow bound for at least two more days. To add injury to insult temps may drop into the -30s once the snow stops.



> Hear them shout for carbon taxes.
> Though they'll knock us on our axis.
> Mann backses carbon taxes.
> Though it's too damned cold for me.
> 
> Chorus:
> Give me that old time Global Warming.
> Give me that old time Global Warming.
> The glaciers are reforming.
> Mann it's way too cold for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Winter is back with a vengeance. Blowing snow. Impossible to tell how much some drifts are two feet and growing. This will be the concrete variety so once this stops some time tomorrow I anticipate being snow bound for at least two more days. To add injury to insult temps may drop into the -30s once the snow stops.


I feel for you, eMacMan. I can relate to the snow drifts from the blowing snow, but not the cold temps. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just took the dog to the goomer's in howling winds and a feels like temp of -42°. Damn, that's cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just took the dog to the goomer's in howling winds and a feels like temp of -42°. Damn, that's cold out there.


 That poor dog.:-( Getting a haircut on a day like this.


----------



## macdoodle

Blowing snow and -19 but I am sure it is much colder than that... overcast and nasty... again... <sigh>


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Blowing snow and -19 but I am sure it is much colder than that... overcast and nasty... again... <sigh>


Yuk. Sorry to hear this, macdoodle. Hopefully, you shall get an early spring. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to be a wild day, weather wise, here in St.John's tomorrow. Starting at midnight or so, we shall be getting about 10cm of snow .......... which will be topped off by 5cm of ice pellets ......... which will be coated by freezing rain ......... and then some rain and +6C temps .......... which will slowly drop to -6C temps ......... with a repeat of the rain/freezing rain/ice pellets and snow. All this will be whipped around by 100km/h winds in that we are also under a wind warning. 

Still, they say it shall be sunny on Wednesday. We shall see.

What a grand way to start off the month of March.


----------



## eMacMan

Just on a short break from shoveling. Nothing to do but keep throwing forward. No possible way to push it. This is going to take a while as the banks at the edge were already 3-5 feet high.tptptptp

Of course the shnit keeps coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just on a short break from shoveling. Nothing to do but keep throwing forward. No possible way to push it. This is going to take a while as the banks at the edge were already 3-5 feet high.tptptptp
> 
> Of course the shnit keeps coming.


Again, I hear you and can only say I empathize with your plight. Hang in there, mon ami. The end is in sight ......... someday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to -10C with an amazing no wind chill due to calm winds. Twelve hours from now, winds will be roaring at over 100km/h.


----------



## eMacMan

Love those flashblasted snowflake shots.
Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## SINC

-30° here this morning with a light wind at 6 kph giving us a wind chill of -37°. We will struggle to get to -22° by afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Well, we've dropped another degree to -31 and the wind has picked up to 9 kph to drop the wind chill now to -40°.


----------



## macdoodle

well it was -30 when I got up this morning, and now it is -29... flurries and slight wind, I have to take the dog out, I am not thinking we will be out long, then I have to try and shovel out the car... Brrr I may wait a bit for that, supposed to go to -17 or -15 this afternoon, depends what you are reading... I am hoping for the warmer for sure,...
I am assuming with the wretched cold temps we will have a very hot summer... it works that way most times... not looking forward to that!


----------



## eMacMan

Another 8". That puts us easily over 3 feet for this storm. Still coming but a lot lighter. Oh and -24°C. Thankfully the wind has died off but not before building some drifts in the areas already shoveled.


----------



## MacDoc

and in the antipodes

40 + and a bad time for a wild fire










with 60 kph winds :yikes:


----------



## macdoodle

This is looking terrible, are there towns close by?? I shall send them our snow and cold... !


----------



## Dr.G.

Had about 20cm of fresh snow, blown about by winds just over 130km/h, which was then topped with about 3cm of ice pellets, then coated with some freezing rain, until the temps go up to +5C and now there is just a light rain falling. All this in just the last 12 hours. Still, sunshine is forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr T

*Lots of weather on its way*

I have never seen BC Ferries announce potential delays across the fleet like this. The Fulford run is not usually affected by the winds that affect other Swartz Bay sailings. This looks serious.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down six degrees to 0C and we are going down another six degrees to -6C overnight with clear skies.


----------



## eMacMan

Down to -24°C with "promises" of a warmer tomorrow. Sure hope it is not Michael Mann that is responsible for that forecast. In the meantime the snow and East wind continue. Another 2 or 3" since I decided the muscles were sore enough for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Down to -24°C with "promises" of a warmer tomorrow. Sure hope it is not Michael Mann that is responsible for that forecast. In the meantime the snow and East wind continue. Another 2 or 3" since I decided the muscles were sore enough for today.


Snow and wind out of the east here in St.John's means wet snow. When it comes out of the northeast, it means disaster.

Still, I heard on Global News that the groundhogs all over North America were being blamed for their poor forecasts of an early spring.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Still, I heard on Global News that the groundhogs all over North America were being blamed for their poor forecasts of an early spring.


They are rodents after all Dr.G....


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> They are rodents after all Dr.G....


True .......... but doxie pups don't look that much unlike mice .....


----------



## SINC

-25° and headed back down to -31° again tonight to tie the record for the coldest night of the winter, two nights in succession. And in March? This is nuts and January temperatures. A new ice age is well underway. Environment Canada, usually wrong in this part of the country are forecasting the next three months to be the coldest spring on record ever. Global warming my ass.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> -25° and headed back down to -31° again tonight to tie the record for the coldest night of the winter, two nights in succession. And in March? This is nuts and January temperatures. A new ice age is well underway. Environment Canada, usually wrong in this part of the country are forecasting the next three months to be the coldest spring on record ever. Global warming my ass.


We can only hope their forecast is as accurate as it was last spring/summer. They forecast well above average temps, instead the entire province got one of the coldest spring/summers on record. Course NASA went with the original forecast and claimed we had a slightly warmer than normal year.

Global Warming my ass.


----------



## SINC

A bit of a reprieve this morning at only -27° withe light wind and a wind chill temperature of -34°. Snowfall accumulating up to 10 cm again today will only add to the mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A bit of a reprieve this morning at only -27° withe light wind and a wind chill temperature of -34°. Snowfall accumulating up to 10 cm again today will only add to the mess.


Good thing you don't live in Edmonton, Sinc. Their windchills were down as low as -42C overnight.

"Environment Canada, usually wrong in this part of the country are forecasting the next three months to be the coldest spring on record ever." If EC is "usually wrong", then would not their forecast also be wrong? Guess you folks are in for an early spring and hot summer. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming with -3C temps outside and not that much wind. Blue skies are overhead, so it shall be a nice sunny day here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> ...Still, I heard on Global News that the groundhogs all over North America were being blamed for their poor forecasts of an early spring.


Seems to me that if you give a large rodent the power to alter the weather, wake him at the crack of dawn, drag him out of his cozy den in sub zero weather and command him to exercise that power; You will get what he thinks you deserve.

OTH If we had any groundhogs they would be in the same boat as our Hadley Flamingos; Frozen to the ground under six feet of compacted snow.

Still -22°C. That -6° is looking more and more like pie in the sky, at least for today. However it has stopped snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Seems to me that if you give a large rodent the power to alter the weather, wake him at the crack of dawn, drag him out of his cozy den in sub zero weather and command him to exercise that power; You will get what he thinks you deserve.
> 
> OTH If we had any groundhogs they would be in the same boat as the flamingos; Frozen to the ground under five foot or higher snow banks.
> 
> Still -22°C. That -6° is looking more and more like pie in the sky, at least for today. However it has stopped snowing.


Very true, eMacMan. Very true.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and very sunny as we approach noon here in St.John's. A fine day after yesterday's snow/hail/sleet and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at the stroke of noon, but now at 21:02PM, that shall be the high for the day. Still, the sun is shining and the skies are still blue, so I am not complaining.


----------



## macdoodle

Well the day has started at -20 and this is a good thing, means it will warm up, since out 'high' comes around 2 pm and not noon, we still have time to get there... 

I hope it does warm up soon, but I think we are in for a miserably hot summer since the cold has been 'very' and persistent... which if the old adage proves out will bring yet again another very cold winter... and on it goes... XX)


----------



## MLeh

y
nd
wi
t
Bi

(Edit: it doesn't show the spaces - it's supposed to look like the words got lifted right up off the page)


----------



## SINC

Our outlook for the rest of the week and weekend:


----------



## MacDoc

22 and smokier....lots of water copters and fire trucks roaming
at least th 40 degree stint was brief XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 22 and smokier....lots of water copters and fire trucks roaming
> at least th 40 degree stint was brief XX)


Where are you now, mon ami? I am losing track. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

MLeh said:


> y
> nd
> wi
> t
> Bi
> 
> (Edit: it doesn't show the spaces - it's supposed to look like the words got lifted right up off the page)


:lmao::clap: 

Amazingly, after yesterday's wind here in St.John's, it is calm, sunny and +1C. A fine day in Canada's Far East.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C with sunny skies, but the temps will start to drop once the sun sets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to -2C, but the skies are clear and the stars are out. A fine evening.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely dry 25 sunny with light winds this morning - fire showing off- popping up gorgeous big cu over it.....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Lovely dry 25 sunny with light winds this morning - fire showing off- popping up gorgeous big cu over it.....


Sadly, hard to tell which is the smoke and which are the clouds. Where exactly are you located these days? Paix, mon ami, wherever you are.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is just now happening, peaking over the fog bank over the Atlantic. -3C temps but with clear skies it should feel and be warmer by noon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-23° with snow and a high of -16° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Got up to 4°C yesterday with just a bit of rain last night to make things even worse.

Currently about zero and should top out around 5°C tis afternoon. Hopefully will finish shoveling the hill today. All depends on how the shoulders and other aching parts feel as the day progresses. Stuff is getting harder to move but much prefer shoveling in these conditions to -20°C with an East Wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but with a chilly easterly wind coming off of a cold Atlantic Ocean. This is the time of year that the ice flows coming down from Greenland bring about the conditions for ice packs outside of the harbor here in St.John's. We shall see what this month brings.

When a friend sent me this picture, I thought it was an April Fools joke, since I could not see how an ice breaker could get stuck in the ice pack just outside our harbor. Sadly, it was no joke.


----------



## macdoodle

We are at -19 right now, but up to -2 this afternoon.... it will be nice to warm the chill in the bones for once this week... no wind and that is a plus... all in all , not bad at all...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> We are at -19 right now, but up to -2 this afternoon.... it will be nice to warm the chill in the bones for once this week... no wind and that is a plus... all in all , not bad at all...


That is quite the span of temps, macdoodle. Still, -2C with no wind is a fine winter temp. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## SINC

Another dull, dreary, cloudy, snowy, more winter for three months kind of day and absolutely no relief in sight:


----------



## macdoodle

Well up to -13 and it is coming to the hottest time of day, so I don't think we will get to the expected high... -3
But miracles do happen!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well up to -13 and it is coming to the hottest time of day, so I don't think we will get to the expected high... -3
> But miracles do happen!


Keep the Faith, macdoodle. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## yoyo

It was -10C this morning high of -3C. I need spring to get here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with more snow on the way. There should only be a few inches by sunrise, but Environment Canada has not been too correct in their forecasts of late, so we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with clear skies and a beautiful sunrise in the east. I hope that it brings sunshine to all of you as dawn travels westward across this great country of ours. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-21° and little upward movement with a high of -16° and our third day of snow with four more days of snow to follow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C and still very sunny, but this is our high for the day. Still, it is a beautiful sunny day here in St.John's, which is VERY rare for anytime in the month of March.


----------



## macdoodle

Snowing... again... and -18 supposed to go up to -9 but the snow is to stay ... until Sunday... 
if these were 'pennies from heaven...' ahhhh ...


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a few degrees now to -24° here, -22° in the city with more snow and a bleak outlook for the weekend and next week too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was able to sit outside in the sunshine, with a cup of hot coffee, even with a -13C windchill, since I used my house as a windbreak. The sun felt warm on my face. Must mean Spring is only 11 1/2 weeks away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -7C with a -16C windchill, going all the way down to -11C with winds picking up to 50km/h. Going to be one of the coldest nights of this winter, and in March, which is traditionally the month of wet snow, freezing rain, and cold fog.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning with a feels like temp of -30 once the wind is factored in and a high of -15° this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

It gets a little mild; it rains. It gets cold. Really cold. It freezes. It gets a little mild; it rains....


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with lots of sunshine and blue skies ........... and no real wind to speak of. Thus, a beautiful day here in St.John's.


----------



## Silverado

-35C again this morning. Clear and calm.

You can tell it's been a long winter when the daytime highs above -20 feel refreshing.

I did a quick analysis of the winter's toll on my construction schedule (I'm a home builder.)

Since December 1st, we've had 72 working days (discounting for Christmas holidays), of which 33 have had a mean temperature below -20C.


----------



## Paddy

Soggy - raining steadily and 3º. Ugh. Oh well - at least the cars are getting washed!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we approach noon, and Environment Canada actually has a UV reading of 3 for us here in St.John's, which is moderate in most other places, but nearly unheard of for March. This is the month when we set a record of 17 straight days of fog or snow flurries or sleet when mail had to be brought in by the Canadian Coast Guard ships since nothing could fly into St.John's, and even the ferry service was backed up due to the fog or high winds/waves.

So, I am going to celebrate today by going outside and sitting on my back deck with a cup of coffee and sunglasses.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 0C this morning. No wind so it shall be a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-21° this morning and for the first time in weeks there is no wind chill factor today. A high of -14° by this afternoon with scattered flurries.


----------



## eMacMan

Cold this AM around -20°C. Sunny and no wind. Too bad that wind part did not happen 12 hours sooner as I now get to shovel out all the packed drifts from last nights ground blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we approach 2PM, but the winds are picking up and bring in some cloud cover. Still, no shoveling today.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly and we've risen to -17°, but the wind has returned albeit only 10 kph and it makes if feel so much colder out there.


----------



## eMacMan

So I waited till the temp got up to -15°C and of course the East Wind is back. Making for even more unpleasant shoveling than at -20°C. Still if we are ever to escape it has to be shoveled.tptptptp

That snowblower is looking more and more tempting.

At least the muscles had one day to recuperate.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So I waited till the temp got up to -15°C and of course the East Wind is back. Making for even more unpleasant shoveling than at -20°C. Still if we are ever to escape it has to be shoveled.tptptptp
> 
> That snowblower is looking more and more tempting.
> 
> At least the muscles had one day to recuperate.


A wise decision, eMacMan. A snowblower for the really heavy and deep snow saves your shoulders, back and knees. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Shoveling problem solved for the day. Wind came up and was filling in as fast as I could shovel. 

On to a roaring fire and maybe a cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Shoveling problem solved for the day. Wind came up and was filling in as fast as I could shovel.
> 
> On to a roaring fire and maybe a cup of hot cocoa.


Sorry to hear this situation, eMacMan. I know what you are experiencing. Still, the cup of hot cocoa sounds like a good idea under the circumstances. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +2C this evening. We might have a nice sunrise tomorrow .......... or not. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A calm evening at -18° falling to -26° as the spring deep freeze insists on continuing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very atypical +4C this morning, with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east, but clouds overhead. May see some blue skies sometime today. We shall see.


----------



## mrjimmy

-11 and apparently the last cold day for awhile. By awhile I hope they mean next December but I fear I may be a bit optimistic.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> -11 and apparently the last cold day for awhile. By awhile I hope they mean next December but I fear I may be a bit optimistic.


One can only hope ............ and wait. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Partly sunny and +6C now in St.John's, which is very atypical for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Our no-sign-of-spring weather continues this morning at -23°, and with a wind of 15 kph the feels like temperature is -33° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C at just past 11AM. I am going to chance washing my car by hand, in that no freezing temps are in the forecast for the next day or so. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Our no-sign-of-spring weather continues this morning at -23°, and with a wind of 15 kph the feels like temperature is -33° out there.


You get spring.

Around here it's called "Still-Winter" -22°C and calm for a few more minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Usually, March comes in like a lion and goes out like a pride of hungry, angry lions ............ with an attitude. Lots of wet snow, ice storms and sleet/hail combos are not uncommon for all of March, and most of April here in St.John's. However, while March came in like a lion last week, today is sunny with +8C temps. Hung some laundry out on the line for the first time in months, and will hope that by washing my car by hand shall not anger the Gods of Winter. We shall see.


----------



## MLeh

Yesterday when I left home there was frost on the car even though the temperature said +1. This morning (right now I'm a bit south and west of where I live) it's also supposed to be +1, but I see frost on the vehicles outside my hotel window. 

I don't know how high the flower count is going to be this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back down to +6C this evening. We hit +9C briefly this afternoon when the sun came out with blue sky, but as the clouds rolled in, the temps fell quickly. Still, I was able to wash and hang out to dry all of the dog blankets and was able to hand wash my car. So, all in all, it was a grand day weather-wise here in St.John's. 

Of course, snow/sleet/freezing fog is forecast for Wednesday .............. and we all know about the wrath of Sheila's Brush, which can coat with ice anything that is not moving quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is taking place right now in the east, and with +6C temps, it should be a fine day here in St.John's. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-23° again this morning as the deep freeze continues to hold on. A high of -10° is slightly warmer than we've seen in two weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with mostly sunny skies as we approach 9AM. This is turning out to be one of the sunniest and warmest months of March in all of my years here in St.John's. We shall see if it lasts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +9C at just past 10AM. Too bad we are not on a 24 hour clock.


----------



## chuckster

0 degrees and sunny. Nice. And 15 cm of snow tomorrow ... say what?


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C at just past 11AM, with sunshine and a nice breeze. Sadly, this shall all be coming to an end this evening, with freezing drizzle changing to snow overnight. Still, that is our March norm, as we are now ten degrees above normal in temps. The snow bank at the end of my driveway is down to just over 5 feet, which is down about 2 feet in the past few days.


----------



## eMacMan

-12°C and what wind there is appears to be from the West. Perhaps we shall break out of the deep freeze today.

Some wind drift shoveling in store but minor compared to the past week.


----------



## SINC

The sun has risen and with it some hope of a decent day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is rolling in off of the Atlantic, and the sun is now playing "in and out" with us. Still, the temps have come down from the high of +10C to stand at +7C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A former student of mine who is now teaching in Sherbrook, Quebec, emailed me to say that they had been hit with a snowstorm that dumped 70cm of snow in one day. She said that it was just like the storm that hit St.John's back in 2003, which dumped 83cm of snow in a 30-hour period. She said that there was a Ford Focus in her driveway ........... and now there is just a huge mound of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We went from a high of +10C this afternoon with sunny skies, to a current temp of +1C, with the chance of freezing drizzle changing to flurries later tonight. Still, it was a grand day, and no major shoveling is in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

-18°, falling to -23° by dawn, then shooting up to -5° this afternoon for the first day of normal highs for the time of year in many weeks. It is short lived though as tomorrow we fall back to highs in the mid minus teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C this morning with lots of clouds which look like they might bring us some snow. Still, better snow than freezing rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Spring ahead and fall back" ........... Daylight Saving Time starts on Sunday, March 13th. Sadly, one wonders where Spring might be in parts of Canada. We shall see. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -1C this morning .......... a far cry from what we experienced yesterday.


----------



## SINC

Still -18° but they have changed the forecast high to -1° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still -18° but they have changed the forecast high to -1° now.


Good for you, Sinc. Next stop, temps in the positive range and then Spring. Is all your snow gone yet?


----------



## SINC

The snow on level ground in the back yard is three feet deep. The shovelled piles are over six feet high. It will be near the end of May before it is all gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The snow on level ground in the back yard is three feet deep. The shovelled piles are over six feet high. It will be near the end of May before it is all gone.


 Same here, with a bit deeper in spots that don't get any sun. In places, it is frozen solid and we shall see it comes early June ................. unless there is a great more snow between now and May 24th. Then, it will be with us until late June. We shall see.

I still recall making a snowball on Canada Day, 2001, with the last bit of snow that remained under my back porch. That was the year we had a record 21 feet of snow. So far, we are just over 9 feet of snow for the entire winter, which is 4 feet below average. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> The snow on level ground in the back yard is three feet deep. The shovelled piles are over six feet high. It will be near the end of May before it is all gone.


Ditto further South. However if you trust EC, looks like a week of average or above average temps around here so suspect we will soon be up to our ankles in slush and lots of wicked ruts as the underlying layer of ice thaws during the day then freezes over again at night.

First morning in several days that shoveling is not one of my chores. 



Snow_6.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

I am surprised that the stop sign was allowed to be nearly covered up by the snow.


----------



## macdoodle

Nice and warm and tho it is windy, it is a Chinook wind... so we are in at ) right now and going up to 6 later... I am sure it won't last, but I shall enjoy it to the max!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I am surprised that the stop sign was allowed to be nearly covered up by the snow.


The plough boys put it where they can. Over top of signs, in peoples front yards wherever. If we get a few more days without new snow they will recover the missing parking lane along the main street. After that other monster snow piles will be moved as well. 

Around here we have rush minute not rush hour so a buried stop sign is no big deal. In any event the traffic has to stop almost completely to see around the snow bank.

In the meantime as my Italian neighbour says; "Whadda ya gohnna do?"


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The plough boys put it where they can. Over top of signs, in peoples front yards wherever. If we get a few more days without new snow they will recover the missing parking lane along the main street. After that other monster snow piles will be moved as well.
> 
> Around here we have rush minute not rush hour so a buried stop sign is no big deal. In any event the traffic has to stop almost completely to see around the snow bank.
> 
> In the meantime as my Italian neighbour says; "Whadda ya gohnna do?"


We have to do the same, eMacMan. We dig out fire hydrants, and one year, a neighbor had to walk on snow shoes on the top of a mound to find the seven foot metal post that is put up to identify where a hydrant is located.  She dug down about two feet to find the top of the post, and the rest of us dug out the hydrant.


----------



## mrjimmy

I don't think the weather could be more miserable this evening in TO. Wet snow, freezing rain and high winds. Slush and deep puddles (some call them lakes) abound. You are drenched in under 2 minutes. The wind rips right through you.

Gross.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> I don't think the weather could be more miserable this evening in TO. Wet snow, freezing rain and high winds. Slush and deep puddles (some call them lakes) abound. You are drenched in under 2 minutes. The wind rips right through you.
> 
> Gross.


Hard on you, mrj, but harder on your hound.

The freezing drizzle stopped here and now we have snow flurries. Our doxies are playing out back as we speak, having a grand old time in the fresh light snow.


----------



## SINC

-4° with yet another turn for the worse with the return of the deep freeze after only a single day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C this morning, with some overnight snow. However, things should warm up by this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

The next twenty-four hours are going to be, um... tptptptptptptptptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> The next twenty-four hours are going to be, um... tptptptptptptptptptptptp


Yuk!!! XX) Sadly, Doug, that is typical St.John's weather. I do NOT envy you, mon ami. Stay warm and safe. Paix.


----------



## SINC

An improvement this morning at -15° with a high of -8° is the good news. The bad news is 5 to 10 cm of snow. We have no room for any more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

The Doug said:


> The next twenty-four hours are going to be, um... tptptptptptptptptptptptp


What no wind warning


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some sun, but a quiet afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

"On 19 March, the full moon will appear unusually large in the night sky as it reaches a point in its cycle known as 'lunar perigee'.

Stargazers will be treated to a spectacular view when the moon approaches Earth at a distance of 221,567 miles in its elliptical orbit - the closest it will have passed to our planet since 1992."

World to see biggest full moon in two decades - Yahoo! News UK

Let's hope for clear skies from coast to coast to coast on this side of "the pond". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now -13° with snow and more snow tomorrow with temperatures plunging into January levels once again:


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with sunshine this afternoon. Strange to see blue skies in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C this morning, but forecasts of some sunshine and +2C temps will make this a nice day ......... if it actually comes about. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our never-ending winter continues at -25° this morning and we will struggle to get to -16° today. Average daytime highs for this time of year are +2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up a bit to -2C as the sun tries to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> "On 19 March, the full moon will appear unusually large in the night sky as it reaches a point in its cycle known as 'lunar perigee'.
> 
> Stargazers will be treated to a spectacular view when the moon approaches Earth at a distance of 221,567 miles in its elliptical orbit - the closest it will have passed to our planet since 1992."
> 
> World to see biggest full moon in two decades - Yahoo! News UK
> 
> Let's hope for clear skies from coast to coast to coast on this side of "the pond". We shall see.


Was looking for that article to add to the Japan Earthquake thread as one of the predicted possibilities was increased seismic events (earthquakes and volcanoes)


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, one has to wonder ............. first Christchurch, NZ, then Japan, Hawaii and today China.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past noon, with a bit of sunshine breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## eMacMan

Yesterday reached a normal high, which meant a lot of melting. Then back down to -10°C last night. Then more snow. I expect our lane and the local streets are a mess.

Will soon see what the shovel reveals.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yesterday reached a normal high, which meant a lot of melting. Then back down to -10°C last night. Then more snow. I expect our lane and the local streets are a mess.
> 
> Will soon see what the shovel reveals.


We had some rain and then sleet last week, and then some very cold temps, which froze everything solid. This is why our melting takes so long, along with record cold temps in the month of June. I would not be surprised if I can make a snowball once again from snow that is outside on Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a bit of fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C and still foggy tonight.


----------



## SINC

-21° and headed south. AGAIN!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy and +2C this morning. Very quiet.


----------



## SINC

The winter that just won't end is still with us at -22° this morning and a high of -4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The winter that just won't end is still with us at -22° this morning and a high of -4° today.


According to The Weather Network, winter is going to end today in Calgary, AB with sunshine and temps nearly +10C for the rest of the week and month of March. A bold forecast, but if true, it should start to creep northward to bring an end to your winter and snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> .. winter is going to end today in Calgary....


How nice for them. Here's our current conditions at 6 am:

Temperature: a brisk 7
Wind: gusts to 24 kmh
Tsunami risk: low
Radiation risk: medium


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and sunny here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +6C and I have been outside throwing snow from my front lawn back on to the street to melt in the afternoon sun. The police came to stop me, but I was able to use the Bible to defend my actions. They bought my claim that it was in the Bible ............ somewhere between "ashes to ashes, dust to dust" and "Render unto Caesar the things which are Caesar’s, and unto God the things that are God’s". 

Last year I used the "Moby Dick" defence with the line "Towards thee I roll, thou all-destroying but unconquering whale; to the last I grapple with thee; from hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee." Of course, I replaced the word "whale" with the word "snow". 

The snow is now down to about two or three feet on my front lawn, down from a high of seven feet in spots.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and nearly +6C this evening here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-7° and headed south to -15° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C right now, with wind and fog, but that shall be the high for the next week or so. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A calm, clear evening at -10°, but more snow is forecast tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning and we will try to get above zero for the first time in months with a high today of +2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just went to Environment Canada's website to see that St.John's is under a "Heavy Snowfall Warning". It is currently +4C with sunshine, but tomorrow we shall be getting anywhere from 15-25cm of snow, whipped around by strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +7C temps. Hard to believe that by this time tomorrow we shall be in a snow storm. Such is Life. Sheila's Brush does, sometimes, come in the form of snow, and not just snow/hail/freezing rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +7C, so I washed my car once again ............ in defiance to all the snow that will be hitting us tomorrow. For, in the immortal words of Captain Ahab, "Towards thee I roll my snowblower, thou all-destroying but unconquering snow; to the last I grapple with thee; from hell’s heart I shovel thee; for hate’s sake I spit my last breath at thee. " (with apologies to Herman Melville for the slight alteration of his words -- although both snow and the whale were white).


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming here in St.John's, with +5C temps as we approach 7PM. This is the one part of Daylight Saving Time that I like ............ light in the early evening hours.

Paix, mes amis


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a high today of +5°, a welcome change.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada -- "Precipitation will begin as rain over eastern parts of the Northern Avalon Peninsula this morning before changing to snow at times heavy near noon. Close to 5 millimeters of rain is expected followed by 10 to 15 centimeters of snow by this evening." This is one time when EC's miscalculation of 20cm of snow is welcome. While this will be wet and heavy snow, it's only 15cm, so that can all be done by hand, giving my snowblower a rest once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, was wrong once again, at least for their St. John's forecast. We got about an hour or so of sleet and freezing rain, and now have gotten about 2cm of wet snow in the past hour. They figure that this should continue until early tomorrow morning ........... at the same rate if not heavier ............... so, you do the math. As for me, I am going out to shovel.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> .. We got about an hour or so of sleet and freezing rain, and now have gotten about 2cm of wet snow in the past hour....


Not much chance of snow here. We had some heavy rain just before sunrise. As I look north to Vancouver, I see thick clouds. But to the south, towards Victoria, I see a clearing trend that seems to be moving northward.
Tsunami risk: nil
Radiation hazard: open to speculation


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, Dr. T. To the south we see ................ heavier snow. By dawn tomorrow, sadly, we shall have our 25cm of wet snow on the ground. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

15cm down in just 4 hours, with whiteout conditions outside. I can't see across the street to see my neighbor's house .............. which is painted black!


----------



## Dr.G.

I can only hope that this is the last of the bad storms we get this winter. I had a meter stick buried in the garden and it broke off in the wind at 22cm. So, that is about what we have had so far today. It is still snowing a bit, but it is the roaring winds that are blowing everything about. 

As per usual, Environment Canada was wrong in their forecast for either 5-10 or 10-15cm of snow. We should have 25cm by early tomorrow morning, but then, or so we are told, the sun shall shine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> I can only hope that this is the last of the bad storms we get this winter. I had a meter stick buried in the garden and it broke off in the wind at 22cm. ....


Yeah, tsunamis are a lesser concern for you when the wind breaks off your metre stick...

Current weather conditions in the Gulf Islands at midnight:

Precipitation: negligible
Wind; calm
Temperature: 6 
Tsunami risk: nil
Radiation level: 11 CPM 
(Up to 60 CPM is no great concern; alert level is around 130 CPM)


----------



## Dr.G.

["Yeah, tsunamis are a lesser concern for you when the wind breaks off your metre stick..." The strongest gust to hit this area of St.John's was 133km/h, and that was not even during Hurricane Igor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow falling and -5C this morning. Back to Winter for us. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Light snow falling and -5C this morning. Back to Winter for us. Such is Life.


Yeah, back to winter here, too. The rain is just pelting down now. Fortunately, the raincoat has been invented, so I will be able to venture off to the Big Island later in the am.


Current conditions at 3 am

9 degrees
rain, rain, rain
tsunami risk: nil
radiation level: 10


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain is forecast for us on Thursday and Saturday, Dr.T., and that should make things really messy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Rain is forecast for us on Thursday and Saturday, Dr.T., and that should make things really messy. We shall see.


Rain? Messy? I live on a certain Rock in a relative rainshadow, where we have half the rainfall of Victoria, which in turn has half the rainfall of Vancouver. Rain here is cleansing. Except when you start to think of the politics, but that be another thread, isn't she?


I think the rain is messy on your Rock because it becomes entangled with all that snow...


----------



## SINC

-10 this morning with a high of 4° today will continue the melt. A few underpasses in the city became nearly impassable yesterday when the clogged drains could not handle the run off. This will likely be common during the spring melt.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> -10 this morning with a high of 4° today will continue the melt. A few underpasses in the city became nearly impassable yesterday when the clogged drains could not handle the run off. This will likely be common during the spring melt.


That sounds just fine for weather. I spent the first 9 years of my life in Alberta, and the youngsters there have it way too easy these days, what with indoor plumbing, and central heating, and electr- what do you call that again?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -5C with the sun trying to compete with the snow clouds bringing us flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C as we approach noon. Not a bad day. Spent some quiet time clearing off my deck of about 22cm of fresh snow. The cold temps overnight hardened it just enough to make it easier to shovel big chunks and throw them over the side. While I hate Winter and especially snow, this was good exercise.


----------



## macdoodle

Plus 6 right now, (noon) and up to +9 later... or more!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and sunny as we approach High Tea Time here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-5° with flurries this morning and a high of just 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## BigDL

For those who follow weather closely, a Beta version of possibly, the perfect weather site.

WeatherSpark | Interactive Weather Charts 

Have a look see and see what you think.


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting how the few sites I checked only go back to the 90s or the 60s. Wonder where the earlier data went to?


----------



## macdoodle

BigDL said:


> For those who follow weather closely, a Beta version of possibly, the perfect weather site.
> 
> WeatherSpark | Interactive Weather Charts
> 
> Have a look see and see what you think.


Wow that is impressive, I am not a weather junkie, but I will surely keep this site close in case I need to know exactly... 
I do have a friend (rancher) who is a weather nut, and this will go over swimmingly... 
Thanks for the heads up... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and still very sunny at just past 3PM. Very atypical for us, and my personal records go back 34 years (minus one day, when I first came to St.John's).


----------



## Dr.G.

Latest Environment Canada forecast is for 25cm of snow and sleet on Friday night and into all of Saturday. Here we go again. Sadly, this is very typical for March ......... and April .......... and part of May.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is cloudy right now as the St. Patrick's Day festivities begin here in St.John's, with flurries beginning in the morning changing to periods of rain late in the morning. Still, even the afternoon drizzle and fog shall not dampen our spirits as we celebrate from dawn to dusk ........... and then into the night. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning with flurries today and a high of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and it feels like rain is coming. That will be the lead up to tomorrow's snow/rain event, and Saturday's snow event ......... with 25+cm of snow forecast. With Environment Canada's record of snow forecast for St.John's, that could mean we might get over 50cm by Sunday morning. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

We have dodged the traditional St. Patricks Day blizzard. However I am sure that April Fools Day will not disappoint. 

Still 6 inches of slush in the lane challenging the driving skills getting the 30kph run at the hill. Thankfully the hill itself is almost dry but we still need to maintain that speed to keep moving through the slush.

Looks like the sunshine, which has been forecast all week, is finally going to make more than a cameo appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain being driven by strong winds. Snow and freezing rain will be starting tomorrow afternoon and lasting until Sunday morning. Forecasts are anywhere from 20-50cm of snowfall in that timeframe, depending upon the track of the storm and the amount of rain we get. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic this evening.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and we're shooting for a high of +3° by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and a beautiful sunrise just forming in the east. Clear skies right now, but snow if forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +4C with cloudy skies. Still, one does not have to shovel on a day like today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The sun is up and a bright sunny day is in store, but we've fallen back to -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +4C now ....... but still cloudy. Rain and snow overnight.


----------



## macdoodle

sitting at -1 right now, up to 6 later, then later, a drop... however the sun is out and it is a fine day!


----------



## eMacMan

macdoodle said:


> sitting at -1 right now, up to 6 later, then later, a drop... however the sun is out and it is a fine day!


Ditto a bit further west.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to break through the cloud cover, and the temps are up to +5C. However, I fear that this shall be our high for the day, and that we shall see no sun. Such is Life. Still, all in all, it is a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are getting a bit of sun right now, and temps holding steady at +5C. Of course, there is 5cm of snow forecast between now and midnight, 10-15cm of snow tomorrow, and 5-10cm of snow Sunday morning into Sunday evening ................. all the way up to 8:51PM here in St.John's on Sunday, which is the official start of Spring in Canada. Lucky us. Strange, but we had a green Christmas and shall now have a white Easter ......... and maybe even a white May 24th weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling. Could freezing rain and snow be far behind? We shall see.

The countdown to Spring begins here in St.John's, as we prepare for our traditional "Beat the head off of the First Day of Spring Snowman". This is when angry folks from St.John's, both men and women, go to the nearest snowman which is made from the snow from the first day of Spring, and knock it's head off our of frustration. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a couple of inches of wet snow overnight, but then the rains came and washed it all away. It is a bit sunny now and +2C so none of it is frozen as ice. More snow/sleet/rain is forecast for tonight and tomorrow, but for now, it is a nice morning here in St.John's.

Won't be clear enough to see tonight's great full moon, but I did see one of these about back in the late 70's out at Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America. So see the moon rise out of the Atlantic Ocean was a near-religious experience ........... much like seeing the Grand Canyon for the first time ............. or holding my son in my arms when he was 10 minutes old.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high of +2° as the spring freeze/thaw cycle begins. Water is running everywhere and morning traffic faces a skating rink for roads.


----------



## SINC

I just took a look at our long range for the coming week and there's more freeze than thaw. Just look at these "RealFeel" temperatures, especially at night:


----------



## eMacMan

Yep we are below average as well for the next several days. We currently have a snowfall warning in effect which I find infinitely preferable to actually having snow coming down.

FWIW I expect NOAA to announce very soon that we are well above normal temps for the year, based on results interpolated from last weeks temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy right now as we approach 1PM. That shall be our high for the day, and if Environment Canada is to be believed, that is our high until next weekend. Snow/rain/drizzle/hail ......... and even a day of sunshine is also forecast, so it shall be an "interesting" week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I just took a look at our long range for the coming week and there's more freeze than thaw. Just look at these "RealFeel" temperatures, especially at night:


Interesting. Today's chart for St.John's would convert EC's forecast with two words -- feels lousy. tptptptp

Today Cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries or rain showers. Wind southwest 30 km/h gusting to 50 becoming northwest 30 gusting to 50 early this afternoon. Temperature steady near zero. 

Tonight Periods of snow ending after midnight then cloudy with 60 percent chance of flurries. Amount 5 cm. Blowing snow this evening. Wind north 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low minus 3.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we already received our 5cm of snow and it is still snowing ......... and the winds are strong, so it feels like -8C. Yes, it "feels lousy" alright. I like Sinc's new pictoral.

Where did you find this new way of showing the weather?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we already received our 5cm of snow and it is still snowing ......... and the winds are strong, so it feels like -8C. Yes, it "feels lousy" alright. I like Sinc's new pictoral.
> 
> Where did you find this new way of showing the weather?


The weather information in the right hand column of my website gives me this information which is a 15 day forward look at local weather. I just used the next week, but two weeks is available. If you click on that weather info and change the city name to St. John's, you should be able to obtain the same information. 

SAP - always giving, never taking!


----------



## Dr.G.

"SAP - always giving, never taking! " Merci, mon ami.

AccuWeather.com - Canada | St.-John's Weather

Cool. Now, can SAP give me some better weather???


----------



## Dr.G.

Looked up to see where the full moon should be ............. but all I got was a face full of wind-blown snow. Such is Life. Not sure if I shall be around the next time we get a great moon. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

Last go round EC was predicting 2-4 inches of snow. The illustration had 4 snowflakes. No warnings were issued. We got about 3 feet of snow and the blizzard was bad enough to shut down the highway for nearly a full day.

This time a snowfall warning has been in effect all day although the snow did not hit the ground until four PM. Prediction is 4-6 inches and 8 snowflakes on the EC illustration.

While we have had enough melting to make room for perhaps 1.5 to 2 feet of snow. As to the 4-5 feet that the forecast seems to imply? No room in the Snow Bank.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning and we will struggle to get to a high of only -1° today as snow will continue to fall. The melt of the past couple of days has made enough room atop the piles to shovel once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and a few inches of fresh snow to contend with this morning. Nothing major, with only flurries throughout the day, each day, until next week, except for Tuesday if EC is to be believed. We shall see. I find that watching the few birds that are still here is the key to the near-term weather. When they cluster in the trees, there is a storm just about to hit. When the sea gulls flock on the ground in Churchill Park, that means a big storm is coming in from the northeast, directly off of the Atlantic Ocean. This morning, no birds and no gulls, just a light snow. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a very light snow falling. It is a quiet Sunday afternoon here in St.John's. A fine day to relax.


----------



## SINC

We've gained a degree to -4°, but it's a gloomy outlook indeed for the first week of spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've gained a degree to -4°, but it's a gloomy outlook indeed for the first week of spring.


Seems to be getting progressively colder as you move further away from the first day of Spring.   Bonne chance, mon ami. Summer is only a few months away.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We've gained a degree to -4°, but it's a gloomy outlook indeed for the first week of spring.


Ours looks quite similar. Still we survived yesterdays snowfall warning with just under an inch and currently are enjoying sunny skies.

Lots of food laid in and the snow banks have retreated enough to make room for a First Day of Still Winter Blizzard or an April Fool's Day Blizzard but not both. Can only hope that we get lucky for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with mostly clear skies. A quiet night is fine with me. Nothing to shovel in the morning.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and with a high of -2°, not much to look forward to today. Snow continues for the next three days. Spring, schming.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° this morning and with a high of -2°, not much to look forward to today. Snow continues for the next three days. Spring, schming.


Same here, Sinc. Maybe we are the bookends to the Spring in the GTA??? As the "center of Canada", they should be getting the nice weather ....... and we just have to wait our turn. Hopefully, by Canada Day, we shall get our warm weather? We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light snow falling. We are being told to stock up on supplies since we are going to get some serious snow on Wed., on Friday and on Saturday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a bit to -4° and will get up to 10 cm of snow today. But eMacMan and macdoodle are going to get as much as 40 cm today. Sympathies to those in the southern part of Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've dropped a bit to -4° and will get up to 10 cm of snow today. But eMacMan and macdoodle are going to get as much as 40 cm today. Sympathies to those in the southern part of Alberta.


Yes, the Weather Network reported that the southern prairies will be getting pounded with snow today and tomorrow. Still, they forecast a sunny end to Winter this weekend for you folks, with sunshine and warmer temps to melt the snow. Problem is, as is it in most places that gets a great deal of snow, the result is rapid melting and runoff.

Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

That rapid runoff won't happen here Dr. G. There is so much snow on the ground that it reduces the temperatures and unlike your climate, causes things to melt much more slowly. It also is the reason we are so far below normal temps. The snow pack has a big cooling effect until it eventually melts. I think it will take more than a month to melt it all, perhaps up to six weeks with it freezing every night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That rapid runoff won't happen here Dr. G. There is so much snow on the ground that it reduces the temperatures and unlike your climate, causes things to melt much more slowly. It also is the reason we are so far below normal temps. The snow pack has a big cooling effect until it eventually melts. I think it will take more than a month to melt it all, perhaps up to six weeks with it freezing every night.


Yes, I would think that the cold temps at night would slow down the melting. For us, rain and fog are usually the key elements to wash away our snow. 

Sadly, there is something called a "blocking high" which is stalled over Greenland. This will result in all the storms out west coming our way, and then stopping over us, with snow day after day after day. At least we have some room to put it, with the snow mounds now down to about two to three feet. Still, this means that we shall have snow on the ground until late May, or maybe even early June. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

So far our pounding amounts to about an inch very fine stuff. Will try for a quick escape around noon but we are in good shape food wise. Couple of days leftovers on hand, with Lazy Agnes laid up in the freezer to cover another two days.

The good news is that EC has posted a "Snowfall Warning". The really bad storms including the one that closed Highway 3 for a day are most often referred to as "light flurries" or "partly cloudy".


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> That rapid runoff won't happen here Dr. G. There is so much snow on the ground that it reduces the temperatures and unlike your climate, causes things to melt much more slowly. It also is the reason we are so far below normal temps. The snow pack has a big cooling effect until it eventually melts. I think it will take more than a month to melt it all, perhaps up to six weeks with it freezing every night.


Can depend a lot on rain. If we got a lot more snow in March and April followed by a few days of warm temps then heavy rain, it's best to have a good pair of swampers hanging in the closet.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Couple of days leftovers on hand, with Lazy Agnes laid up in the freezer to cover another two days." Sounds like the plot of an Agatha Christie novel.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> "Couple of days leftovers on hand, with Lazy Agnes laid up in the freezer to cover another two days." Sounds like the plot of an Agatha Christie novel.


Nope Lazy Agnes is what we call Baked Lasagne.

Edit: Seems this is Reply # 20,000 on this thread. Missed Post #20,000 by that much.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Nope Lazy Agnes is what we call Baked Lasagne.
> 
> Edit: Seems this is Reply # 20,000 on this thread. Missed Post #20,000 by that much.


Oh. Thanks for this info. Guess you can ignore the visit by the RCMP at your door ............... which they should be breaking down about now.


----------



## eMacMan

> Guess you can ignore the visit by the RCMP at your door ............... which they should be breaking down about now.


If they do show up I should be able to scare up a bite of Moose for them. I believe one of the neighbours still has a freezer half full of the same, or was that mutton.

Anyways Tom Hortons is at the other end of town... and I doubt they will leave before the snow stops or the end of their shift whichever comes first.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> If they do show up I should be able to scare up a bite of Moose for them. I believe one of the neighbours still has a freezer half full of the same, or was that mutton.
> 
> Anyways Tom Hortons is at the other end of town... and I doubt they will leave before the snow stops or the end of their shift whichever comes first.


:lmao:


----------



## MLeh

Happy First Day of Spring, everyone.

We are enjoying a lovely day here on the west coast. Sunny, about 12°C, the grass is green and almost needs cutting. We have a flock of robins in the back yard (I stopped counting at 20), squirrels chattering away, all sorts of bird song happening. It's almost like they know it's spring!

(Caveat: I grew up in Alberta. I know. May Long Weekend was 'Spring' to me growing up. But it's nice here. What can I say?)


----------



## SINC

More snow continues to fall and it will all week long. -4° and a high of -3° today, well below our average daytime high of +8° for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More snow continues to fall and it will all week long. -4° and a high of -3° today, well below our average daytime high of +8° for this time of year.


Sinc, you should hope for the Environment Canada's forecast for you folks, with a real touch of Spring coming your way this weekend. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

So 1 inch, 2 inches, then less than an inch last night. Given the dire weekend warnings from EC, I will gladly take those numbers. Not out of it yet but not snowed in either.

Just watched the garbage truck attempt the right hand turn into our lane, give up then back all the way in from the other direction. Having repeated this performance so many times this winter one wonders why they even make the attempt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 0C temps and strong winds. Snow and even stronger snow is forecast for tonight and into most of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

This is shaping up more like late November than late March. Still, the calendar says it's Spring, so it must be Spring ............... somewhere. 

I now fully realize why people questioned my sanity to leave Athens, Georgia to come here to St.John's, NL.

Weather Forecast: Athens, Georgia - The Weather Network


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> This is shaping up more like late November than late March. Still, the calendar says it's Spring, so it must be Spring ............... somewhere.
> 
> I now fully realize why people questioned my sanity to leave Athens, Georgia to come here to St.John's, NL.
> 
> Weather Forecast: Athens, Georgia - The Weather Network


Ah but come July and August they'll be begging to use that spare bedroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ah but come July and August they'll be begging to use that spare bedroom.


Yes, we have friends who live outside of Atlanta, and they keep saying how nice it would be to again come and visit us in July or August, which are our "hot" months. Of course, the last time they were here in mid-July, and we got to about 20C at midnight, they said that they were a bit too chilled to sit outside. :yikes:


----------



## eMacMan

If you feel a bit under the snow bank...

From Iceagenow.com


> 20 Mar 11 - A powerful storm brought more heavy snow to the Sierra on Sunday, closing I-80 over Donner Summit, the main link between Reno and northern California. With 50 feet of snow so far this winter, some lift terminals at Boreal ski resort are below the snow level.


Lest anyone believes this is related to climate change you might check into the descriptions of the winter there in 1846-47. Bit of a read and not for the faint of heart.
Sweethearts Of The West: Donner Party Tragedy


----------



## mrjimmy

eMacMan said:


> If you feel a bit under the snow bank...
> 
> From Iceagenow.com
> 
> 
> Lest anyone believes this is related to climate change you might check into the descriptions of the winter there in 1846-47. Bit of a read and not for the faint of heart.
> Sweethearts Of The West: Donner Party Tragedy


I've driven over the Donner pass on route to Reno in a bad snowstorm. So bad, the roads were closed but let they us through because we were in an SUV (big deal). One of the longest most nerve wracking and completely surreal drives of my life. The triple whiskey back at the hotel in Reno was welcome indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of a jet plane taking off ......... except it was the wind and not a plane. -11C with the windchills this morning here in St.John's, with 80km/h winds whipping around snow everywhere.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with snow and a high of -3° so not much improvement and a dull, dreary, snowy weekend ahead according to EC, who thankfully are usually wrong.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -4° this morning with snow and a high of -3° so not much improvement and a dull, dreary, snowy weekend ahead according to EC, who thankfully are usually wrong.


Kudos, Sinc. With an incorrect EC forecast, it should mean Spring will come to your area by this weekend. Enjoy. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Snow and lots of it this morning in Toronto. The wind is whipping it about making it treacherous on the roads.

Winter is like a nasty belligerent drunk who we thought was thrown out of the party, only to come flying back in screaming _'and another thing...'._

Someone please show the drunk the door.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Snow and lots of it this morning in Toronto. The wind is whipping it about making it treacherous on the roads.
> 
> Winter is like a nasty belligerent drunk who we thought was thrown out of the party, only to come flying back in screaming _'and another thing...'._
> 
> Someone please show the drunk the door.


Same here, mrj. Can't get my hounds to venture far outside. Winds are over 80km/h and the snow is getting to a blizzard/white out situation. 

Still, the end is in sight for you folks. Kudos.

Toronto, Ontario - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with roaring winds and snow. We were to get 2-4cm, but I have just shoveled about four inches of snow out of my driveway. Snow is forecast for the next five days, with about 25cm+ coming on Friday. Yes, Springtime in NL.


----------



## SINC

No change from early morning, still -4°, still predicted high of -3° and still snowing. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No change from early morning, still -4°, still predicted high of -3° and still snowing. tptptptp


I hear you, Sinc. Still 0C, still snowing. The only change is that Environment Canada's spokesperson in the Gander Weather Office is now warning those of us in St.John's that we could now see 35+cm of snow from Friday into Saturday. The low will stall over us and just keep pumping snow and more snow off of the Atlantic Ocean. We shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with the snow and wind still raging outside. What was forecast as a 2-4cm light snow storm by Environment Canada has turned into an all-day blizzard with over 20cm today ........ and it is still coming down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up this morning to see parts of my driveway clear of much snow ......... with waist-high drifts in other parts of the driveway. The snow blew in from the north half way up my front door, so I have to go through my side door to get to the front to make some access cuts in the drifting. The heavy snow starts tomorrow, with the forecast first saying 15cm ........ then 25cm .......... then 35cm .............. or worse. What will be the hardest is the strong winds that will drift the snow over a car. We shall see. 

Looks like St.John's is starting to regain it's claim of the Canadian city with the worst weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Talk about "taking one for the home team". A "blocking high over Greenland and Iceland" (this is what Environment Canada is calling this system) will cause a low to stall over NL, bringing with it strong winds and lots of snow. Thus, from the GTA to Calgary, sunny and springlike weather will stall over you folks through most if not all of next week. Enjoy Spring, and as you stoll in the sunshine, think of us, "and win just one for the Gipper". Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-6° here and it continues to snow with a high of -4° and wind chills in the -20° range. No spring in this part of Alberta.


----------



## eMacMan

sinc said:


> -6° here and it continues to snow with a high of -4° and wind chills in the -20° range. No spring in this part of alberta.











No snow this AM. A pleasant relief after having to shovel for the last four days. However more predicted this PM. Just too much of the crud on the ground for temps to get much above zero nor are they predicted to do so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -6° here and it continues to snow with a high of -4° and wind chills in the -20° range. No spring in this part of Alberta.





eMacMan said:


> View attachment 19017
> 
> 
> No snow this AM. A pleasant relief after having to shovel for the last four days. However more predicted this PM. Just too much of the crud on the ground for temps to get much above zero nor are they predicted to do so.


You folks in AB will have to wait until Sunday for your sunshine and warming temps. The low will solidly stall over NL by then, and bring good weather from AB to NS. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some light snow grains falling ............. the start of our winter storm ........... in spring.  Hopefully, all the snow we have been getting in the month of March shall be gone by the start of summer ............ sometime in June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach midnight, and prepare for the storm. Interesting, but Environment Canada forecasts a couple of centimeters for us by dawn, while the US Weather Bureau predicts up to five inches by dawn here in St.John's. Our local weatherperson follows both and gives us both perspectives. How I hope EC is correct ............ but I doubt it. Sadly, both are now forecasting 100+km/h winds for most of the day whipping around this 25+cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

As the winter that won't quit continues it is -8° this morning with a high of -6°, some 14° below normal for this time of year. This is just nuts.


----------



## mrjimmy

The after effects of Wednesday's snow remains evident in all the walks and lanes people haven't bothered to shovel out. Perhaps it's simply winter fatigue. A hopeful 'this too shall pass' attitude. 

Cold this morning in the COTU, although sunshine appears to be on order for the next week or so. Except of course that I just jinxed it.


----------



## eMacMan

mrjimmy said:


> The after effects of Wednesday's snow remains evident in all the walks and lanes people haven't bothered to shovel out. Perhaps it's simply winter fatigue. A hopeful 'this too shall pass' attitude.
> 
> Cold this morning in the COTU, although sunshine appears to be on order for the next week or so. Except of course that I just jinxed it.


Our basic rule is that once March starts to come down on us, if it's less than 6 inches the sun will melt it. This year is the exception as that three feet already on the ground is acting like a province wide freezer and dropping the temps an additional 5-10 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with 20cm of fresh snow down so far, with 20-35cm forecast to keep falling until this time tomorrow. It is wet snow so it is not drifting much by the 110km/h wind gusts. St.John's is closed for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> The after effects of Wednesday's snow remains evident in all the walks and lanes people haven't bothered to shovel out. Perhaps it's simply winter fatigue. A hopeful 'this too shall pass' attitude.
> 
> Cold this morning in the COTU, although sunshine appears to be on order for the next week or so. Except of course that I just jinxed it.


No, you did not jinx it, mrj. There is a high stalled over Greenland and that is stalling a low over NL. Thus, sunshine and milder temps from NS to AB will be the order of the day starting Sunday and into next week. Enjoy.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> 0C with 20cm of fresh snow down so far, with 20-35cm forecast to keep falling until this time tomorrow. It is wet snow so it is not drifting much by the 110km/h wind gusts. St.John's is closed for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


>


25cm down so far, but the "wrap around effect" is taking place. We are up to +1C with ice pellets falling and winds have "died down" to 65km/h from the northeast. Time to get out the snowblower before the next shoe drops. Later ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C but there has been nothing falling from the sky for the past two hours. Everyone raced outside to clear out their driveways and when the plow came down the street, it was official -- St. John's was again open. 

Still, we have been told to expect another 20cm of snow and ice pellets between now and tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 25 here at 6 am in Cairns... off to market for fresh stuff.
Noisy kookaburra this morning
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/daceloNovaguineae.mp3
right out of a movie script.
Nicest time of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our freezing rain has now turned to snow. Very blustery outside, but only about 20cm is forecast between now and tomorrow morning. Of course, that is on top of the 25cm we have had today, so we are going to have snow on the ground until at least late May.


----------



## Dr.G.

By my estimate, my back deck, which has been protected from the wind-blown snow and ice pelltets, has received 37cm so far today. It is still snowing heavily, so I would not be surprised with another 10+cm by dawn tomorrow. Winds are only gusting now at about 50km/h and the snow is so wet that there is not drifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with about 4 inches of fresh snow on the ground. Winds are gusting over 50km/h, so the snow is drifting with snow squalls. It will be there when I get dressed to go outside to face the day, but for now I am going back to bed.


----------



## SINC

-8° with more snow today and a high of -3° as the winter that won't quit continues.


----------



## eMacMan

Another inch over night. Will wait a bit to shovel as it might just possibly warm up enough to melt this batch. That will require direct sunlight which has been in pitifully short supply this month.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a -12C windchill. We got a total of 37cm in the past 30 hours, but it is not mostly shoveled away. The mounds that were two feet and now seven feet at the end and around the driveway. Still, the sun is shining and only light flurries are forecast for the next few days, so a few centimeters each day will just make things a bit whiter.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C this morning, but there was a beautiful sunrise about 15 minutes ago, and there is lots of sunshine and blue skies surrounding us on this quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, -7° and still snowing and a high of -5° will make for little change today.


----------



## Dr.G.

One minute the sun is out with blue skies ......... and then 20 minutes later we have snow squalls ........ and then back to sunshine and blue skies. Strange day here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Still freezing out this morning. It will be a slow march to spring as the temps are predicted to inch up incrementally. 

It is sunny though so I'll keep the complaining to a minimum.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kudos, mrj. Guess St.John's and the GTA are marching in opposite directions. We have had more snow in March than in either Dec. or January. Sunshine one minute and blustery snow squalls the next with -2C temps.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

So far just low hanging clouds but frizzle predicted this PM. Sunshine continues to elude us.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So far just low hanging clouds but frizzle predicted this PM. Sunshine continues to elude us.tptptptp


"Frizzle"??? Freezing drizzle??? Paix, mon ami. Bonne chance. Sunshine and Spring are on the way for you folks in a few days.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> "Frizzle"??? Freezing drizzle??? Paix, mon ami. Bonne chance. Sunshine and Spring are on the way for you folks in a few days.


Exactly.

The Tuesday sunshine carrot is still dangling. No doubt by tomorrow it will have been moved to Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The Tuesday sunshine carrot is still dangling. No doubt by tomorrow it will have been moved to Thursday.


That is what I thought, eMacMan. Whatever the day, folks in AB are getting ready for the end of Winter's snow and the start of warmer temps and real sunshine ........... at least the folks that The Weather Network interviewed. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A triple S day for us here in St.John's, with sun and snow squalls all day. Still, at -1C, it is a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C this morning, but there is a nice sunrise forming. Snow squalls throughout the day will bring us another few inches of fresh snow.


----------



## SINC

-5° and with a high of -2° under cloud cover with still more snow, little to look forward to as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light snow falling. A quiet way to start the week.


----------



## eMacMan

A crisp -11°C this AM. With the unexpected sunshine it should warm up fairly quickly. Probably will cloud over as some of these snow banks begin to sublimate.

Will leave Old Sol to handle the 1/2 inch of shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C this afternoon. The snow squalls come and go throughout the day, but the sun melts what is on the streets, driveways and cars. The snow that is on the piles of snow in the garden .......... well, we shall needs the rains of April and May to start to really wash this snow away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° and still 10° below normal and light now continues to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow falling this evening. All in all, a quiet night.


----------



## MacDoc

quiet and warm 30 degrees midday- riding new bicycle to ocean side public pool later this aft....after Canadian clients quiet down.


























very busy in the evenings - people gather to relax, cook food on the free gas barbis and watch the thousands of bats head for the rain forest ( think 2' wing spans )


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and light snow falling. This is the sort of forecast for the rest of the week, until this weekend, when we shall get some heavy snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a high of 0° today might see a little melting. Overcast for the 10th straight day in a row. We've lost our sunlight and want it back.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° with a high of 0° today might see a little melting. Overcast for the 10th straight day in a row. We've lost our sunlight and want it back.


Ask and it shall be delivered ............. compliments of EC. Bonne chance, mon ami. 

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Ask and it shall be delivered ............. compliments of EC. Bonne chance, mon ami.
> 
> Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


Oddly enough, this forecaster is far more accurate than EC and they do not concur:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oddly enough, this forecaster is far more accurate than EC and they do not concur:



Yes, but EC promises you sunshine and an end to winter. Go with the flow and be optimistic.


----------



## macdoodle

Well the sun is bright and WARM!! :clap:
My outdoor thermometer says +7C and it is in the shade of a cedar tree near the window, so no chance of the sun's interference... 
My Widgit however says it is 0C but I have been out in a sweater this morning at 7:30 and it was warm then... 
I am not checking any further than today, for it is glorious and I am going to enjoy it to the max! 
Tomorrow will come weather wise however it may.... I cannot change it, so who cares...

Not me, not today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Well the sun is bright and WARM!! :clap:
> My outdoor thermometer says +7C and it is in the shade of a cedar tree near the window, so no chance of the sun's interference...
> My Widgit however says it is 0C but I have been out in a sweater this morning at 7:30 and it was warm then...
> I am not checking any further than today, for it is glorious and I am going to enjoy it to the max!
> Tomorrow will come weather wise however it may.... I cannot change it, so who cares...
> 
> Not me, not today!!


Kudos, macdoodle. Spring has come to southern AB. Enjoy it to the hilt. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C with light flurries overnight ......... followed by snow and rain tomorrow. St.John's shall again regain it's title as the Canadian city with the worst weather during each of the four seasons.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -2° and headed up to +2° with snow mixed with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light snow falling.


----------



## SINC

Apparently my thermometer was not listening. It has gone down a degree, not up.


----------



## eMacMan

5°C this fine cloudy morning supposedly headed to double digits this PM. Even with a slight West wind there was no additional overnight melting. Expect the lower lane to be a huge mess later today as it still has a 5 inch top layer of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a bit of sunlight trying to break through the snow clouds.


----------



## macdoodle

+6 right now , expected to go to+13 later... it is cloudy and may rain, but it is not forecast... 
Looks like a fine day shaping up!! I like it...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> +6 right now , expected to go to+13 later... it is cloudy and may rain, but it is not forecast...
> Looks like a fine day shaping up!! I like it...


You have to like this sort of weather, macdoodle. Still,you folks have had a cold winter so some warmth is due to you folks in southern AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling this morning. Very quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## mrjimmy

Little crystals twinkle on the window this morning. How could something so pretty be so ominous.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Little crystals twinkle on the window this morning. How could something so pretty be so ominous.


It was the same thing here this morning, mrj, with a few inches of overnight snow. Now, the sun is trying to shine and everything is a bright white outside.


----------



## SINC

-2° and a high of +6° today should get the melt going. It will take many days like this for the amount of snow we have to be gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a bit of sun is melting some of the snow that fell overnight. At this rate of getting a few inches overnight, losing a couple of inches in the daytime, we shall be celebrating Canada Day upon mounds of snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

David Phillips, one of the chief meteorologists for Environment Canada was interviewed on our local CBC radio station. He said that although we got through most of January with no major snow storms, we have had snow in 61 of the past 70 days ............ and he sees no end in sight through mid-May. He said it has been 70 years since St.John's last went through April without a major snowstorm (e.g., 20cm+), and 50 years since we went through May without a similar major snowstorm. So, we have just about hit the 12 foot mark, and we should hit our average of 13 feet sometime in mid to late April, and then over the average sometime in May. He admitted that Environment Canada was wrong this year, as it has been wrong in the past two years as well, forecasting an early Spring for St. John's. The first iceberg was spotted off of Twillingage, NL, which will mark the start of iceberg season, and this is earlier this year. 

Remember, it was an iceberg on the 15th of April back in 1912 that sank the Titantic off the coast of NL. They were not really watching for icebergs in mid-April, since it is a bit too early for big bergs to be this close to St.John's, at least until mid-May. Now they are approaching even earlier than before, which is just another sign of global warming, regardless of the cause.


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of melting today, a moderate west wind and even a very brief flirtation with double digits. One major snow bank has seen about 3 feet simply disappear from the top.

Other spots not so much.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Lots of melting today, a moderate west wind and even a very brief flirtation with double digits. One major snow bank has seen about 3 feet simply disappear from the top.
> 
> Other spots not so much.
> 
> View attachment 19152


Wow, by this time next week you will be ready to mow your lawn, eMacMan. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, just the way to start off the month of April. Of course, snow is forecast for tonight and tomorrow, with up to 15cm possible. This is NOT the way to start off the month of April.


----------



## SINC

-4° here this morning and headed north to 7° for another day of melting. While water was running everywhere yesterday, it barely dented the huge piles of snow that are still to melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very sunny, with a UV index of 5 at noon here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

One more sunny day then God shakes the globe one more time. With fourteen feet already down this season, another foot or so is predicted for the weekend. Should go a long way towards offsetting the recent meltdown.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

We're looking pretty darn good for the next week or so:


----------



## macdoodle

Well I was reveling in the weather a bit early... will have to get into the chariot and get the weekend shopping done today, pronto!
More SNOW!! (perhaps an April Fools joke, but I think the joke will be on us... )

eMacMan has nailed it perfectly.... and i will double his final comment! tptptptptptptptp

Up to 8 later... then down to snow temps.... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, macdoodle. Sunny and +6C this afternoon, with snow tonight and into all of tomorrow, mixed with sleet, with more snow until this time next week. The high is stalled over Greenland, bringing us all this poor weather. Not sure why your area of AB is getting hit, since it should be good weather from NS to BC. Strange.


----------



## eMacMan

No sign of snow as yet. However the horizon has disappeared and there is a winter storm warning in effect. The EC graphics show eight snow flakes exactly double the number on the graphics when we got the last big dump (2.5 feet).tptptptptptptptptptptptp Only thing we have going for us now is that EC usually gets it wrong.

Will head out shortly to get a roast which will extend our larder supply to three or four days plus emergency supplies. Best way to assure a really big dump is not being prepared. If we needed four or five feet could combine being unprepared with washing the car.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> No sign of snow as yet. However the horizon has disappeared and there is a winter storm warning in effect. The EC graphics show eight snow flakes exactly double the number on the graphics when we got the last big dump (2.5 feet).tptptptptptptptptptptptp Only thing we have going for us now is that EC usually gets it wrong.
> 
> Will head out shortly to get a roast which will extend our larder supply to three or four days plus emergency supplies. Best way to assure a really big dump is not being prepared. If we needed four or five feet could combined unprepared with washing the car.


Hope it does not come this hard, eMacMan.

"Washing the car" as a cause of snowfall .................... :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

We have dropped six degrees in the past six hours as we wait for our winter storm to work it's way out of the maritimes and come into NL. Sadly, it is not an April Fool joke from Environment Canada. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still +3° and we're going to sit there overnight and all day tomorrow. Nice slow melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

RyanJoseph said:


> Very pretty and cool weather in Bangalore (India). I love the city for its weather. Welcome you guys to the city and enjoy!


Morning, RJ, from St.John's, Newfoundland and Labrador here in eastern Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 10cm of fresh snow ........ which was capped off with a few centimeters of ice pellets. It is now being coated with some freezing rain. It shall be "fun" going out and try to clear up the driveway. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-4° here this morning, -2° in the city and a high of +2° today keeps our slow melt going. The next few days look like our nice weather pattern will continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -4° here this morning, -2° in the city and a high of +2° today keeps our slow melt going. The next few days look like our nice weather pattern will continue.


Looks like Spring to me, Sinc. Kudos.


----------



## eMacMan

Six inches down and a foot to come. This is heavy "spring" 5h!t. So far not a breath of wind, so no drifting whatsoever. Better half was hoping for a short escape tomorrow afternoon. At this point that is looking very unlikely, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Six inches down and a foot to come. This is heavy "spring" 5h!t. So far not a breath of wind, so no drifting whatsoever. Better half was hoping for a short escape tomorrow afternoon. At this point that is looking very unlikely, but we shall see.


Yuk. At least there was no drifting and your warm weather will come this week to wash it all away, eMacMan. Still, it is a real pain this time of year to get this sort of snow.

We got about 4 inches of wet snow, followed by about an inch of ice pellets. Then the freezing rain turned to rain, and now it is +6C with a light rain falling. Very messy outside.


----------



## eMacMan

About halfway through shoveling the first foot. Running the outer layers through the dryer, before tackling the next quarter.XX)

Couple of my neighbours that have lived here a long time say the past three years have been very similar to the weather patterns of the 60s and 70s. Global Warming my a55.

Good news, if it ever stops snowing, the melt should continue at a glacial pace.


----------



## eMacMan

~4:30 PM
Finished round one, now just hanging in there waiting for the other foot to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling. All in all, a quiet Saturday night.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning under clear skies with a high of +6° today. Even EC has finally caught up to the other two forecast and now all predict sunshine for many days to come. YES!


----------



## eMacMan

Only an inch or two overnight. Skies starting to clear and of course EC continues to have a winter storm warning in effect. Looks like a few more cool days then time to start all over on the meltdown.


----------



## Dr.G.

No sun in sight here. All of a sudden it started to snow and it is coming down hard, whipped around by strong winds. Hopefully, it is just a snow squall, which will last for an hour or so, dump a couple of inches of snow and move on. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy -1C this morning here in St.John's. With the high stalled over Greenland once again, this stalls a low over NL ....... and brings beautiful sunshine and warmth to the rest of Canada. Enjoy Spring, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-2° now and a high of +7° will continue the melt today.


----------



## Dr.G.

No melting here ....... and another couple of inches of snow and ice pellets are forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## mrjimmy

A beautiful warm spring day yesterday turned into a winter wonderland by night. So bizarre it merited a double take. 'You can't be serious' was heard in low, defeated tones.

Today? Gallons and gallons of rain. They say April showers bring May flowers. If this keeps up we'll have a forest of them by next month.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a bit of sun. Going down to -8C overnight, which is very cold for us in April, and then after a nice sunrise, the snow and ice pellets and freezing rain will come and make today a distant memory. We shall see.


----------



## tilt

Dr.G, I am in your fair city next week. Should I pack a jacket?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Dr.G, I am in your fair city next week. Should I pack a jacket?
> 
> Cheers


A jacket that can withstand snow/sleet/hail/freezing rain ............ typical weather here in St.John's when there is a low stalled over us. If it is warm in the GTA, it will be cold/cool here ............ if there is sun in the GTA, there will be a mix of snow/sleet/hail/freezing rain here. Oh, did I mention the wind? March comes in like a lion, goes out like a hungry pride of lions, and enters April with an attitude.

Seriously, consider the possibility of either not being able to get in to St.John's due to the weather ............ or not being able to get out of St.John's due to the weather here. About five years ago, we were to go to Cuba in mid-April .............. finally got out of St.John's on the last day of April. March is worse ............. so at least you don't have to worry about that reality.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## tilt

Thank you Dr. G. I shall pack the one jacket I own 

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G.

tilt said:


> Thank you Dr. G. I shall pack the one jacket I own
> 
> Cheers


Might not be enough, tile. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is upon us right now here in St.John's. Snow and ice pellets and freezing rain is forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on yet another sun filled day with a high of +8° as the melt continues. It will take another three weeks or more of this kind of weather before our snow is gone, till about three feet deep.


----------



## SINC

Just a heads up for those that use the Weather Network's weather widget, there is a new version out that is much larger and easier to read and has many more features for a more detailed look at the weather. Very nice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just looked out the window to see blustery snow blowing every which way. It was in the forecast, so it was no surprise. Still, it is an unwelcome sight.


----------



## eMacMan

The meltdown continues only a a bit left of the foot or so that fell on Saturday. Then we can get back to melting down the crap that's been around since November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside shoveling the snow which has fallen today when I was attacked by what I thought was hundreds of wasps. I was getting stung all over ........... by ice pellets. The wind suddenly picked up and sent the pellets horizontally at me and anything else in it's path. So, now there is about 2cm of ice pellets on top of 5cm of snow in my driveway.


----------



## eMacMan

Perfect song to accompany those snow slide shows.
YouTube - C.W. McCall Silver Iodide Blues


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleet is now coating the snow and ice pellets. What a mess.


----------



## SINC

9C and sunny here. Lovely. Typing on an iPad is very different.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a light rain falling. Washing away much of today's snow and ice pellets. At the rate we are losing snow each day .......... and then gaining snow each day, we should be snow free by the 24th ............ the 24th of May ......... we hope.


----------



## mrjimmy

I took the boot mats out of the car this evening. I have a feeling Old Man Winter is chuckling...


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning under clear skies and another nice spring day with a high of 7° as the melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C with a light drizzle falling. Had to go outside to see/feel for myself since I thought that my two thermometers were broken. They were not.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild day here in St.John's. +13C with 70km/h winds ....... which will subside overnight as the temps plunge to -2C with snow overnight and tomorrow. Very strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have fallen about ten degrees in the past ten hours or so. Still, the wind has died down so the +3C temps don't feel all that cold.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning and we'll try and put a "+" sign in front of that for a high today.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> -4° this morning and we'll try and put a "+" sign in front of that for a high today.


Much the same here in the Gulp Islands.
'
It has been down to freezing tonight, 0 degrees,


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C on a cloudy morning, but I can see blue sky off to the west. Might get some sun today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C this morning. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now up to +3C with full sunshine. It is even warm enough for a bit of snow to melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +5C, but there is a couple of inches of fresh snow forecast overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. Should not be much to shovel tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning and another day of sunshine with a high of +7° is in store for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C this morning, with some new snow on the ground from an overnight fall, with light snow falling right now as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a bit of sunshine to melt away much of our overnight snow. At this rate, it shall all be melted by the May24th weekend, the official end of winter here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

In Moncton we like St. John's have entered the season of poor sledding. The weather this year in the poor sledding season seem to be excellent for the production of Maple Sap in New Brunswick and therefore Maple products. :clap:


----------



## eMacMan

Do love maple syrup.:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> In Moncton we like St. John's have entered the season of poor sledding. The weather this year in the poor sledding season seem to be excellent for the production of Maple Sap in New Brunswick and therefore Maple products. :clap:


I too love fresh maple syrup and maple syrup products. We don't have that sort of industry here in NL. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bad news for the folks in the GTA. The front stalled over Greenland is shifting ........ which might give St.John's a nice sunny Sunday and Monday ........... so the folks in the GTA should get warm and unsettled weather. Sorry about that.


----------



## eMacMan

Since the snow is such old hat at this point we now have a new improved target for complaint.

Mud.

View attachment 19264


----------



## Dr.G.

An hour ago we had a bit of sun ............ now we are in the middle of a snow squall. Can't see more than about 20 meters outside. Here we go again. This should put us over the 375cm of snow for this winter as we approach our average of 393cm. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We're at +4°, but losing our sun as cloud cover rolls in for this afternoon with a high of 7°.


----------



## eMacMan

More Mud!
View attachment 19278


----------



## SINC

Ah heck, get out yer gum boots an enjoy it!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Ah heck, get out yer gum boots an enjoy it!


Came about half way up!


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. It is now 7AM with sunny blue skies but a chilly -3C.


----------



## SINC

+1° this morning under cloudy skies and a high of 7° today. Sadly, more snow is in store for us tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C this afternoon. No wind makes this a great day. Even a bit of snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +1° this morning under cloudy skies and a high of 7° today. Sadly, more snow is in store for us tomorrow and Monday.


Sinc, put your faith in Environment Canada's forecast for you folks. Your snow days are over. Welcome to Spring.

Of course, EC has been wrong every so often. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.

Edmonton, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful clear sky with a crescent moon shining brightly. A grand night here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning under partial cloud cover and headed up to 9° today as the spring thaw continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with beautiful sunshine and no wind. Took my dogs for a walk/run around a local golf course that is not just slowly becoming snow free. A grand day is in store for us today here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +6C. Slowly but surely our snow is starting to melt away. Down to under two feet in my front garden now.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Still very sunny and +6C. Slowly but surely our snow is starting to melt away. Down to under two feet in my front garden now.


I know why we bank snow, but at this time of the year it does seem rather dumb. Many of the snow banks around here are still over 5 feet high, though my personal cache is down into the 2-4 foot range. This after a good week of melting. Problem is there is so much snow, that melting it cools the air which then loses much of its steam.

Pretty much no change down South of us in Glacier Park, they spent the past week redoing what had already been plowed.
Glacier National Park Current Road Status


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I know why we bank snow, but at this time of the year it does seem rather dumb. Many of the snow banks around here are still over 5 feet high, though my personal cache is down into the 2-4 foot range. This after a good week of melting. Problem is there is so much snow, that melting it cools the air which then loses much of its steam.
> 
> Pretty much no change down South of us in Glacier Park, they spent the past week redoing what had already been plowed.
> Glacier National Park Current Road Status


What slows down our melting is that we would get sleet followed by very cold temps which made the entire mound of snow solid ice. This is what is slow to melt. Still, with today's sunshine and +6C temps, we are down to about a foot now in our front yard. Might see the lawn comes May ........ if we don't get too much snow in April. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We still have well over three feet in the shade and the shovelled piles are still four feet high. Currently -2° with a high of 8° with partial cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We still have well over three feet in the shade and the shovelled piles are still four feet high. Currently -2° with a high of 8° with partial cloud today.


My wife was shoveling the "snow in the shade" into where we get sunshine. Little by little our snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with full sunshine. Actually feels a bit like Spring ............ St.John's style.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +11C today ............. with sleet and snow forecast for tomorrow. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

Need I add anything more?


----------



## macdoodle

3C and VERY windy.... have to go out and expect to see some transports off the road... 

The sun however is out...


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of 13C today with lots of sunshine. Not very typical for us but no one was complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up just after 5AM this morning to the sound of a train roaring by my house. In that NL no longer has any trains, I realized that it must be the wind. Gusts up to 110km/h were pounding against the side of my house. Then it started to rain, but at +6C, the rain was not sleet, for which I am quite grateful.


----------



## SINC

-2° here this morning, but the 20 kph westerly wind makes if feel much colder. A high today of only +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C at just past noon, with wind gusts being clocked at Memorial University (less than 1km from where I am sitting) at 106km/h. A light rain is still falling, but the snow is melting away faster than when we had full sunshine yesterday. If this keeps up, I shall see my front garden by this weekend, about a month ahead of what we would normally see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +11C as the winds continue to roar here in St.John's.


----------



## Lawrence

Beautiful today in Toronto, Went out to buy some gas on my Vespa,
So nice to fly down the roads after such a cold winter.

I'll be heading back to work next week,
Back to my seasonal job of gardening in the cemetery.

I can hardly wait to be back to work driving my John Deere tractor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C and the winds have died down to 60km/h.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with SE winds making it feel much colder. A high of +4° today with scattered cloud. We are supposed to get a big dump of snow tomorrow, 15 to 30 cm, just when it looked like spring had sprung.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C going up to +4C with a dusting of snow. Usually we get want Sinc is forecast to get each April and May. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like one more nice but cooler than normal day, then it's back to winter. 

The Global Warming Alarmists unable to explain this reversed hockey stick have adapted a new mantra: "Da Sun's so hot we froze to death."


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine and +5C as we approach 1PM. The snow is quickly melting away. I can't remember a mid-April that I could say I saw my crocus free of snow and starting to come up ....... and I have been here in St.John's for over 34 years. Amazing weather.


----------



## SINC

We've lost our sunshine as the cloud cover moves in getting ready to dump up to 30 cm of the white stuff on us over the next few days.


----------



## chasMac

eMacMan said:


> Looks like one more nice but cooler than normal day, then it's back to winter.


Southern AB? Nothing 'nice' about this weather. How many degrees below normal are we presently? But that's nothing against what's to come. Brutal spring this - usually faint traces of tulips and dafs in my garden by mid-April; nothing to speak of yet this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

chasMac said:


> Southern AB? Nothing 'nice' about this weather. How many degrees below normal are we presently? But that's nothing against what's to come. Brutal spring this - usually faint traces of tulips and dafs in my garden by mid-April; nothing to speak of yet this year.


My wife is from Calgary, and upon looking at the crocus coming up in our garden remarked that this is what Calgary and Edmonton were usually like in mid-April when she lived there. This is amazing to see no snow in my front garden.

Currently +6C and very sunny.


----------



## eMacMan

chasMac said:


> Southern AB? Nothing 'nice' about this weather. How many degrees below normal are we presently? But that's nothing against what's to come. Brutal spring this - usually faint traces of tulips and dafs in my garden by mid-April; nothing to speak of yet this year.


By nice, I might sunshine and no wind. Like 2010 and even 2009 that will just have to do till we get into pothole season.

You can see your garden???? Ours is still under about two feet of snow and ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> By nice, I might sunshine and no wind. Like 2010 and even 2009 that will just have to do till we get into pothole season.
> 
> You can see your garden???? Ours is still under about two feet of snow and ice.


10 days ago, there was 2-3 feet of snow and ice all over my lawn and front garden. Then came some rain, some sun and even the snow we recieved in the last 10 days did not stay long. It is amazing to see the grass once again. This is not to say that we won't have more snow sometime in the next 5 1/2 weeks, since May 24th weekend is the official end of winter here in St.John's. Still, it will do nothing more than water the garden by that point. We shall see.

+8C and still full sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

If we judge by the past three years Vicky's B'Day will almost certainly deliver real snow storm. Scary thing is there could still be snow around from the storms scheduled for tomorrow, Easter, Cinqo de Mayo .....


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> If we judge by the past three years Vicky's B'Day will almost certainly deliver real snow storm. Scary thing is there could still be snow around from the storms scheduled for tomorrow, Easter, Cinqo de Mayo .....


Here in St.John's, we have a Cinqo de Mayo celebration of making snowballs and throwing them up into the air, praying for an end of winter. It is a strange tradition, started many, many years ago. It is felt that whatever snow God wants, God will keep ........... and let the rest fall back to Earth. Sadly, God rarely wants much of this snow and it all falls back to Earth. Newton's laws of gravity ........ and the laws of nature re May 24th as being our end of winter, is usually always accurate. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, it is +3C with a beautiful sunrise forming on the eastern horizon .......... but storm clouds are above us. Heavy rain is forecast for later today, which is fine with me since it will wash away more snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with snow and a high of only 1° today.


----------



## eMacMan

2 more inches over night. We are now at about 15 feet for the year. The local pastor from The Church of Climatology has been run out of town on a rail. 

Old timers claim this ranks with the worst winters they can remember including 1975-76. NOAA has destroyed all of the local records pre-1996 so we only have oral history to go by.

Vigilantes have tacked up "Dead or Alive" posters on Al Gore. I would not want to be in his limo should they track him down. My suggestion would be; If he is dumb enough to drive through here, he should load that carbon belching limo to the gills with expensive Scotch. That should create enough of a diversion to allow him to escape with his hide intact, if someone happens to spot him.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> 2 more inches over night. We are now at about 15 feet for the year. The local pastor from The Church of Climatology has been run out of town on a rail.
> 
> Old timers claim this ranks with the worst winters they can remember including 1975-76. NOAA has destroyed all of the local records pre-1996 so we only have oral history to go by.
> 
> Vigilantes have tacked up "Dead or Alive" posters on Al Gore. I would not want to be in his limo should they track him down. My suggestion would be; If he is dumb enough to drive through here, he should load that carbon belching limo to the gills with expensive Scotch. That should create enough of a diversion to allow him to escape with his hide intact, if someone happens to spot him.


Wow!!! We are just a bit under our yearly average of 13 feet this year (five more inches will put us at that mark). That would make the past three winters all below average or with average snowfalls, after starting this decade with snowfalls of 21, 19, 17, 18 and 17 feet each year. Luckily, our "old timers" have kept records for snowfall in St.John's since about 1880. It is just about all gone from my front and back gardens ......... but until May 24th, we can easily get another foot or two. We shall see.

Hang in there, eMacMan ............ Spring shall soon come to southern AB. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +9C an hour or so ago, with no sunshine, but none of the forecasted rain either. We have been told to prepare for a "flash freeze", with temps at or near +9C today and plunging down to -12C by early Saturday morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18cm of snow has fallen in Calgary. They are in great need of a Chinook. Can anyone help them??? Come on, Canada, let's help our friends in that part of AB.


----------



## SINC

It is snowing heavily and we are forecast to get 15 cm by tonight under a heavy snowfall warning. The high winds have highways closed with zero visibility and drifts are appearing everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is snowing heavily and we are forecast to get 15 cm by tonight under a heavy snowfall warning. The high winds have highways closed with zero visibility and drifts are appearing everywhere.


Yuk. Well, once help arrives in Calgary, maybe they can swing up north to help you folks. Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## eMacMan

CSIS has an audio recording from said Church of Climatology pastor: While the quality is said to be extremely poor, CSIS has used the same experts that routinely confirm Bin Laden tapes to verify that it is indeed an audio tape.

Supposedly the pastor is denying all rumours that he wore a coat of feathers applied over tar at the time of his departure. Also claims it was not a rail but that he hitched a ride in the Al Gore Church of Climatology stretched, stretch limo.

We are seeking to have the tape released under the Freedom of Information Act but King Harpo has now declared the entire file to be top secret as its release may be a threat to national security.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with fog and drizzle this morning. A quiet way to end the week.


----------



## 9780

30 degrees and boody humid. I'm melting. Many people are still wearing sweaters and some even wear jackets. 

(sent from Taipei, Taiwan)


----------



## SINC

-3° and we're covered with snow. I had to use the snow blower twice yesterday to remove about a foot of snow from the sidewalks and driveway. A high of +4° today, but more of the white stuff again today.


----------



## eMacMan

At the moment we got sunshine, a skiff of snow and an EC forecast claiming the sun will never shine again. 

And you thought life was dull in small town Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some sunshine this afternoon. Going down to a cold -9C tonight, but cold means clear skies, at least here in St.John's, and clear skies mean no snow.


----------



## SINC

0° but with 20 kph winds it feels much colder. At least the snow has stopped falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

We went from +6C at 2PM with some sun, to 0C right now with a -10C windchill brought on by winds over 50km/h and some snow flurries. Not too much snow is forecast so there will be no major shoveling. Still, it is going all the way down to -9C tonight, which is very cold for us, especially in April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, -3C temps with a beautiful near-full moon overhead. With a full moon coming on Sunday, that means that Passover will start on the next day.


----------



## SINC

1° and a bit of a melt, but the snow will linger for many more days at this rate.


----------



## SINC

-5° and we will struggle to get to +1° today with still more snow as the winter that just won't quit continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C this morning, but with no wind and full sunshine, it is actually a fine morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +1C at just past 3PM here in St.John's. Still a fine day with blue skies and little wind.


----------



## SINC

-1° and partial overcast with light snow flurries between sunny breaks, but with a bitterly cold wind.


----------



## KC4




----------



## Dr.G.

KC4 said:


> View attachment 19385


Showed this to my wife, who is from Calgary. She said "Yup, that is what Calgary is like." 

Bonne chance, mon amie. Warmer temps and sunshine next weeks should take away all of this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful near-full moon is rising in the southeastern sky, which is crystal clear tonight. This is a night for lovers ............. :love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 0C but with no wind ........... might be a good stargazing night with my telescope.


----------



## eMacMan

So apparently we needed another foot or so of snow. Well we've got six inches so far and no doubt that much more on the way.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So apparently we needed another foot or so of snow. Well we've got six inches so far and no doubt that much more on the way.tptptptp


Sorry to hear this, eMacMan. You folks deserve some sunshine and warm temps to melt away this snow once and for all. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise and +1C temps this morning. A fine day seems to be ahead of us.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -8° this morning as the winter that won't quit continues with more snow. A high of only 2° is far from our normal daytimes highs of 11° for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A chilly -8° this morning as the winter that won't quit continues with more snow. A high of only 2° is far from our normal daytimes highs of 11° for this time of year.


Just think, you could be in Calgary with even more snow.  Still, folks in AB can only hope that when this snow melts, it does not cause flooding as in MB, and that it helps with the dry conditions in some parts of the province. 

Hang in there, my friend .......... Spring is on the way ......... someday. Paix.


----------



## SINC

Weather forecasts can be so confusing. Yesterday for example, Global TV, usually right on, predicted a high of 7° while all others predicted a high of 1°. The actual high was 0°. Today the Weather Network, Accuweather and EC all predict a high of 2°, yet Global is claiming 8°. 'Tis a mystery to me how they can be so different, that's a big 12° F variation.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC has forecast a high here in St.John's at +2C, but it is already +5C in full sunshine as we approach noon. These sorts of miscues I can live with .......... it's when they forecast 5cm of snow and we get 25cm of snow that I draw the line and protest.


----------



## macdoodle

Morning... it has stopped snowing, finally... 2 days ago I was cleaning off the sidewalk with a broom, today and yesterday i am back to the shovel.... grrrr!! 
However it is warm really, and I am sure it won't last much past the day... but there is a lot of snow down and I see we are to have more snow today and tomorrow... XX)

Ah well it is -4 right now but the skies are cloudy...


----------



## Dr.G.

macdoodle said:


> Morning... it has stopped snowing, finally... 2 days ago I was cleaning off the sidewalk with a broom, today and yesterday i am back to the shovel.... grrrr!!
> However it is warm really, and I am sure it won't last much past the day... but there is a lot of snow down and I see we are to have more snow today and tomorrow... XX)
> 
> Ah well it is -4 right now but the skies are cloudy...


Afternoon, macdoodle. Seems that the further one goes in AB, the more snow fell. Hopefully, the sunshine will take it all away and by next week, the last snow of winter will be a distant memory. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## eMacMan

Well another yet to be shoveled foot since yesterday.tptptptp No reason to believe it will stop any time soon.

Even as The Church of Climatologists threaten rising seas, palm trees and flamingos, we slip ever closer to the beginnings of the next ice age. Nothing but snow, more snow and yep more snow. That's 16+ feet for the year and counting. Easter, Cinqo de Mayo and Victoria Day blizzards still to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Well another yet to be shoveled foot since yesterday.tptptptp No reason to believe it will stop any time soon.
> 
> Even as The Church of Climatologists threaten rising seas, palm trees and flamingos, we slip ever closer to the beginnings of the next ice age. Nothing but snow, more snow and yep more snow. That's 16+ feet for the year and counting. Easter, Cinqo de Mayo and Victoria Day blizzards still to come.


I can appreciate your 16 feet of snow. I know the feeling of "when the hell with this ever stop ........... and then melt away????" All I can say is hang in there and hope for some sunshine and warm temps. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +7C an hour or so ago. Now, the sun is still out but the wind is shifting, bringing a bit of a chill off of the Atlantic. Still, there are blue skies and +6C temps. I even have a few crocus that are actually open. Crocus in April????? Not a common site in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled our way up to 0° before we plunge to -11 tonight.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, macdoodle. Seems that the further one goes in AB, the more snow fell. Hopefully, the sunshine will take it all away and by next week, the last snow of winter will be a distant memory. Bonne chance, mon amie.


Perhaps but seems unlikely that the traditional Easter Blizzard will Pass us over this year.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Perhaps but seems unlikely that the traditional Easter Blizzard will Pass us over this year.


Nor are we likely to skip the traditional May long weekend camping season opening blizzard either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nor are we likely to skip the traditional May long weekend camping season opening blizzard either.


That is the traditional end of Winter for us here in St.John's. Any day after May 24th is more likely than not to be one without snow. We shall see.

So far, if we get the rain and +9C temps as forecast for the next couple of days, that may take away the rest of our snow. Then, at least any snow we get in the next month will not be on top of any snow. 

Imagine, a snow-free May?????? 

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with strong winds blowing around the rain every which way. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning withh sunny periods today and a high of +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C right now with strong winds and rain. Gratefully, the last of our snow is being washed away. With the same sort of temps and rain forecast for tomorrow, that shall be it for the snow we had from January until March. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

-14°C this AM. After a brief overnight respite it is snowing again. Looks like we shall be dipping into the emergency food supplies. Not really a bad thing as they do need to be turned over on occasion.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -14°C this AM. After a brief overnight respite it is snowing again. Looks like we shall be dipping into the emergency food supplies. Not really a bad thing as they do need to be turned over on occasion.


Lord, that's cold. Re the "emergency food supplies", we just finished off our supplies from my Y2K stash stockpile. XX)


----------



## SINC

Now -4° in strong sunshine and no snow. There is always more snow during the winter-that-won't-quit as they've forecast the snow for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C here this afternoon in St.John's, with the rain slowly coming to an end.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Now -4° in strong sunshine and no snow. There is always more snow during the winter-that-won't-quit as they've forecast the snow for tomorrow.


Just a cool down lap in prep for the Good(?) Friday through to Easter Monday Blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C and sunny this afternoon. A fine day, even though it is very windy.


----------



## SINC

+3° in bright sunshine but there is so much snow on the ground the air is very chilly and the melt is very slow. It will take another three to four weeks to melt this crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear night with nice +7C temps. Today's rain, warm temps and sunshine took away all the snow from my property. "Good bye, and good luck" .......... with apologies to Edward R. Murrow for changing his classic sign off. Still, I do not dare put away my one snow shovel that I keep inside ........... just in case.


----------



## MacDoc

a chilly 10 degrees in Cape Town for my waterfront trek - up to 27 in the way home - pure sun and blue sky made for nice photo weather. Home tomorrow to spring? - err - hmmmmm


----------



## Dr.G.

8C here and a fine night to sit outside and look at the stars.


----------



## SINC

4° at the setting of the sun when we will plunge back to -12° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a beautiful sunrise about an hour ago. Sunny blue skies right now. Should be a nice day here all day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The forecast low was wrong again last night as EC continues its dismal record. We got nowhere near -12° as we now sit at -3° and will head up to +6° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Skies did clear last night. EC missed the boat here by a whopping margin. They predicted -11°C, the record low was -13°C, we got -19°C. Currently warmed up to -5°C, but six more nails in the Church of Climatology coffin.


----------



## Dr.G.

It his +13C in full sunshine about an hour ago. Some clouds have drifted on in and now it is 12C. Still, a great afternoon.


----------



## SINC

5° over the noon hour, a full 10° below our normal daytime high for this time of year as winter continues its icy grip.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally got a robin yesterday. Not sure if he was 2 weeks late or 2 weeks early.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had songbirds singing today here in St.John's for the first time. We are supposed to get some snow overnight, but it is currently +6C. Of course, 15cm is forecast for Friday.  Hope the birds can survive.


----------



## SINC

Still 5° here, but very cool with so much snow left on the ground. People are feeding dozens of Robins that have returned to this mess, right on time, but the winter that won't quit is snubbing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise has now turned into a fine sunny morning. A chilly +1C but with sunshine and blue skies, it should warm up this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

27 when I left Capetown - a ridiculous and apparently record setting temp in London waiting for flight home from Heathrow.....26!!!

Some serious adjustment in order apparently from what I see of temps at home  was looking forward to mcycling.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 27 when I left Capetown - a ridiculous and apparently record setting temp in London waiting for flight home from Heathrow.....26!!!
> 
> Some serious adjustment in order apparently from what I see of temps at home  was looking forward to mcycling.


Welcome home, MacDoc. You shall be shocked to hear of the changes in the GTA under Mayor Ford. No motorcycles are allowed with 250km of the CN Tower. Sorry.


----------



## Digikid

Favorite type of weather for me.....Overcast and WINDY!

Seriously that IS my fave type. I HATE sunny and hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Digikid said:


> Favorite type of weather for me.....Overcast and WINDY!
> 
> Seriously that IS my fave type. I HATE sunny and hot.


You would love it here in NL. Granted, today is sunny, but it is very windy, and we are the major Canadian city with the most wind, the least sunshine, the most fog, the most snow .............. no real Spring and Summer is never hot.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning under clear skies with a high today of only 6°, a full 8° below our normal high for this time of April.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with lots of sunshine and blue skies .......... which will cloud over tonight and cooler temps will bring us snow/ice pellets/freezing rain and then some rain tomorrow. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

So again into the negative double digits last night. On the plus side we did not set a record low a nice change from the previous two nights.

Still subzero but the sun is trying to shine or to paraphrase that old Mac Davis song;
"We're doin' the best that we can!"


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and sunny, but snow/ice pellets and sleet are on the way overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We are slow to warm up with so much snow still on the ground. Now 3°, but I doubt we will get to our high of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit our high of +8C, but that it is now until this weekend. Clouds are rolling in and there goes our sun. Still, it was a grand day up until 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone needs to go back to basic math at Environment Canada. We are going to get snow, starting at 4AM and lasting until about noon, at a rate of 1cm per hour, before it turns to ice pellets and then to sleet. However, total snowfall here in St.John's at the end of these 8 hours will only be 2cm. Let's see, 8 time 1 equals ........................ Nope, I don't get 2cm of total snowfall. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 4 inches of snow, which has now added another inch in the past hour. A few more inches is forecast until it turns to ice pellets and then to freezing rain. Welcome to Spring in St.John's, Mr. Harper, who is here today to campaign.


----------



## SINC

Currently -5° as we finally begin a period of "nuttin' but sun" for the next week with a high of 9° today and pushing 20° by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has stopped, with 6 inches on the ground, and now some freezing drizzle is putting a nice coating on top of it all, with a change over to ice pellets and then just freezing rain later today.


----------



## eMacMan

We share Sinc's computer forecast. Sadly I also have a window and it is predicting 5n0w.

EDIT: Three hours later the window is winning the battle of the prognosticators.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to +2C with fog and drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 9° over the noon hour. We will likely get into double digits this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is just now forming here, and with the rain and fog and +3C temps overnight, all the snow is gone. Do I dare to believe/hope that this is the end of our snow, at least here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a sunny forecast of 10° this Easter weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Given up completely on the forecasts. Yesterdays promised sun delivered an inch of snow. EC then changed todays forecast from sunshine to snow so now I see bright sunshine coming through the windows.

FWIW Still cooler than the so called norms.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern sky. There are not clouds anywhere, so it is just that pre-dawn red/orange in the east. Should be a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 10° today.


----------



## MacDoc

Damp and 6 supposedly heading to 19 and some sun - that would be good :clap: - Mcycle awaits patiently. Rider not so patient.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very sunny this morning. There is only a bit of snow left in my garden, enough for a dozen snowballs and that is about it. I can only hope that we shall see no more snow this winter. 

All in all, it has not been a difficult winter snow-wise, with only our average of 13 feet, and it has been colder than normal, or so it seems (Environment Canada said we were nearly +2C warmer this winter than our average). My heating bill was way down, but that was because I used my woodstove much more than usual, due to a load of free wood.

So, I shall not complain about the weather ............... until the onset of winter which shall come mid/late November. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

We've risen to 2° now, but high wispy clouds have dimmed the sun and held the temperature still for the past couple of hours.


----------



## eMacMan

Yesterday was something almost unseen over the past year in SW AB. A day with near normal temps. Well the low was 7°C below normal and the high was 5° C below normal, but bright sun and a brisk west wind made it feel like a normal late March day. Trouble is this is late April.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very sunny this afternoon here in St.John's. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C as we approach 5PM. BBQ tonight is in order, and we are about 7 degrees over our average temps for this time of April.


----------



## MacDoc

Balmy but windy 22, fresh tires on the bike, fresh sticker on the licence plate...and a string of clients all afternoon..... Best day of the week and I'm stuck inside.....sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Balmy but windy 22, fresh tires on the bike, fresh sticker on the licence plate...and a string of clients all afternoon..... Best day of the week and I'm stuck inside.....sigh.


Still, you missed all the bad weather in the GTA while you were away. So, one day is not going to hurt you. If Environment Canada is to be believed/trusted, the GTA will have a great summer. Kudos.

Paix, mon ami. Welcome home.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow, the sky is the colour of an Easter Egg this morning! Layers of mauve, pink and light blue. What a spectacular sunrise.


----------



## SINC

-2° under sunny skies and a glorious high of 16° today for our first real day of spring.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Still, you missed all the bad weather in the GTA while you were away. So, one day is not going to hurt you. If Environment Canada is to be believed/trusted, the GTA will have a great summer. Kudos.
> 
> Paix, mon ami. Welcome home.


Sorry to hear GTA is going to have such a crappy summer. 

Here we started the day at -6°C about 6 degrees less than the average min. May hit double digits with all this sunshine but we are still fighting the refrigerator effect. Still lots of snow remaining. Enough to cool the jets of any Chinook.


----------



## SINC

While we too still have a lot of snow on the ground, today's high of 19° will see a lot of it gone. Our first night above freezing sees us at 3° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this morning here in St.John's. With the last of our snow gone, I too hope that this is all we shall see until next winter.


----------



## eMacMan

Refrigerator effect: ECs computer models predict sunshine which melts a bit of the snow, which makes clouds which block sun, which cools things down again, which stops the snow from melting but sadly the clouds hang in there.

So despite the forecasts looks like a cooler than normal cloudy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C this afternoon. With all of our snow gone, the ground is starting to warm up with crocus actually blooming, which is a rare sight here in St.John's in April.


----------



## SINC

High wispy cloud has slightly obscured out sunshine and as a result, our high of 19° is now reduced to 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 11C with lots of blue sky and sunshine. We have a UV index 6 which is high for us at this time of year.


----------



## SINC

13° over the noon hour, but a cold wind makes it feel much colder. Will we even get to 16° remains in doubt.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been working out in the garden in shorts and just a tee shirt. Seems strange to be doing this in late April, since most years, I am trying to shovel snow off of the mounds at the end of the driveway, throwing it into the street to let the sun or rain wash some of it away so as to be able to work in the garden comes June.

Seems like winter started here in St.John's a month late this year, with no major snowfall until the first week in January, and ended a month early, with the onset of seeing crocus actually bloom in great clusters all over the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sunrise this morning. Now, it is 6C with blue skies and bright sunshine.


----------



## SINC

5° here this morning on the way to 16° today with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C this afternoon here in St.John's. A grand day.


----------



## Ottawaman

Temperature: 9.0 °C


----------



## Macified

6+ inches of snow this morning and still falling. Hasn't quite cleared 0C yet this morning (9:09am MTN) Another storm coming in on Friday. Not looking forward to the upcoming cold spell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macified said:


> 6+ inches of snow this morning and still falling. Hasn't quite cleared 0C yet this morning (9:09am MTN) Another storm coming in on Friday. Not looking forward to the upcoming cold spell.




Sorry to hear about this spring storm, Macified. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning on the way to 15° with showers late in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 3C this morning. Still, with no wind, it is a grand morning to take a walk or to work in the garden.


----------



## SINC

0° and overcast with rain and a high of 11° today.


----------



## Paddy

Pretty wild weather in the GTA this morning - torrential rain and high winds - then half an hour later, blue sky, bright sunshine and a few wispy clouds (15º too) and then half an hour after that, all gray and howling winds and starting to rain a bit. Just looked out and our garbage bin has been blown over...better go pick it up before it starts to pour again!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and sunny still with some clouds slowly rolling in so something is afoot. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning with a cold wind and a high of only 10° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight rain stopped, and it is now 13C and cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

The sun is out, shining brightly but we've dropped two degrees to 2° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 17C with faint shadows seen with a hazy sun shining.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing.tptptptp

UNCLE!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snowing.tptptptp
> 
> UNCLE!




Much snow, or just flurries?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Much snow, or just flurries?


Started about an hour ago. So far about an inch. 

Oops looked out the window, make that 3 inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Started about an hour ago. So far about an inch.
> 
> Oops looked out the window, make that 3 inches.


 Sorry to hear this, eMacMan.

17C and sunny right now at tea time.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Started about an hour ago. So far about an inch.
> 
> Oops looked out the window, make that 3 inches.


Just watched the noon news and they are forecasting a foot of snow for the extreme SW where eMacMan resides. Yikes!


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Just watched the noon news and they are forecasting a foot of snow for the extreme SW where eMacMan resides. Yikes!


Saw the same so I shoveled the 6 inches we already had. That seems to have at least temporarily put a stop to things but as Marc says we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Saw the same so I shoveled the 6 inches we already had. That seems to have at least temporarily put a stop to things but as Marc says we shall see.


Sounds like us in the Winter of 2000/01 when St.John's got 21 feet of snow. Our last snowfall was June 1st, and the very last of the snow was still visible on Canada Day.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Now that the official winter storm warning has been posted the skies are starting to clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C temps this morning with hazy sunshine. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

2° and headed to 12° today with showers and afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with not much sunshine, but still a nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Currently 3° with a sunny high of 13° for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy this morning here in St.John's. Woke up a half hour or so ago to the wail of the fog horns around the St.John's Harbor. Such a sad sound ........


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees and cloudy - might get a ride in before the rain starts.
Looks like a decent day Monday for the election in the GTA - much ado.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog this morning and fog in the St.John's area tomorrow, election day, but if snow/sleet/hail/wind/rain will not stop someone from voting here in NL, fog certainly won't stop anyone. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a fabulous sun-shiney day even though temps continue to be 3-5°s below the "norms".


----------



## SINC

Average temps here are 18° in May. We may get to 13°, mirroring the south's below normal average.


----------



## SINC

2° here this election day and we're headed up to a sunny and warm 21° today so a good voter turnout is expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning here in St.John's, but lines are getting longer and longer according to our local CBC reporters. A good sign for democracy.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely couple of weeks coming up in Ontario.

Sunny and mid teens :clap:

14 Day Trend: Orangeville, Ontario - The Weather Network


----------



## eMacMan

Other than the subzero temps overnight looks like a "normal" day here in SW AB.

Who'd of thunk "normal" could look so good.


----------



## SINC

15° in bright sunshine with birds singing everywhere. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had birds out singing here today, as well as the first daffodil.


----------



## SINC

A lovely evening sitting in the motor home with the screen door open watching the news in HD.


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning fog is lifting and the sun is coming out. The start of a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning and we'll double that to 14° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful warm sunshine at noon, especially now that blue skies have replaced the fog.


----------



## SINC

Steady at 7° and our rain has turned to a cold sleet.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Steady at 7° and our rain has turned to a cold sleet.


Not sure that will hit us or whether it will just remain a cold cloudy day. Guess we blew the entire energy budget on that one day where we reached the "normal" high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning, and now lots of sunshine and blue skies up above ........... they should make a song about this situation.  Think they already have, however.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with a sunny high of 14° today, still below normal highs for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny at noon. This is a bit above our norms for this time of the year, but it looks as if we are past the temps in the minus column, which is a plus, since that means we might get past May 24th without any more snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

8° at mid-morning, half way to our revised high of 16° today, still below the norm of 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with some clouds forming in the west, so that we shall have a find sunset in a few hours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset just finished up in the western sky. The end of a fine day.

May the Fourth be with you all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunrise and now a morning of full sunshine and blue skies, with mild temps. A grand day is shaping up for us.


----------



## SINC

Big temperature difference this morning at 8° in Edmonton and only 3° here with showers for the next week and a high today of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and beautiful sunshine at just past noon here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Well we have not had an above "normal" month for over a year. October 2010 was the only month that even reached normal. Looks like this string will continue as sure as the Leafs will again fail to make the playoffs. 

Yep EC based entirely on over consumption of the AGW Kool-aid is predicting a warm dry summer. Talk about terrorism. Given that EC made the same prediction last summer we could see a big snowstorm in July. 

I know we got another foot or so on the way as it is time to remove those winter tires if I am to get another year out of them.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under sunny skies with a high of 16° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Beginning to look like a third non-summer in a row. Spring may be even later than last year which was about two weeks later than normal. We are into that cool ugly grey and brown period, sort of a twilight zone twixt winter and spring. Today is cool and grey with rain a possibility. 

With almost double the average snow packs still in the high country, flooding in parts of Alberta is a real possibility. If major snow melt and rain coincide, towns like High River could be in it up to their necks. Early June most likely time. Still no reason Alberta should be spared the fate of parts of Quebec, the Red River and Mississippi River areas.

I do believe I saw a flamingo head peaking out of one of the remaining snowbanks. Will still be a few more days before he breaks free. He should not have listened to the global warming alarmists, he would be much happier back home in Louisiana.

Was talking to an eighty year old neighbour at the barber shop. He says this is one of the worst winters he can remember and he has lived here since he was a kid. Barber is about the same age and agreed with him which might be a first for those two.

Global Warming my a55.tptptptp


----------



## groovetube

they've actually said this will be a warmer summer than usual. Stay tuned


----------



## eMacMan

groovetube said:


> they've actually said this will be a warmer summer than usual. Stay tuned


Yep they said that last summer as well. Not one month out of the past twelve has been above normal and only October of 2010 even managed to reach normal. Sorta like Hadley and his crowd predicting especially mild European winters for the past three years. 

If EC says a warmer than normal summer do not put the long underwear into storage.


----------



## chasMac

eMacMan said:


> Yep they said that last summer as well. Not one month out of the past twelve has been above normal and only October of 2010 even managed to reach normal. Sorta like Hadley and his crowd predicting especially mild European winters for the past three years.
> 
> If EC says a warmer than normal summer do not put the long underwear into storage.


Wasn't it an above average summer last year for most of Canada with the exception of Alberta? It was indeed as if a perpetual rain cloud hung over our fair province for most of the season. Summer's in southern AB anyways have been complete crap for the past few years. This looks to be no different; Sunshine wants to open on Canada Day I read today.


----------



## groovetube

yes and we all know it's based on temperature.

Wild weather patterns have nuttin' ta do wid it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning. Looks like something out of an English B-movie from the 40s.


----------



## MacDoc

yay :clap:

9 and raining


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to 14° with rain today.


----------



## SINC

4° under bright, sunny skies and headed up to 16° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Around here ya gotta really look to see any signs of spring but I finally have positive proof that winter will end.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Around here ya gotta really look to see any signs of spring but I finally have positive proof that winter will end.
> 
> View attachment 19725


Same here, eMacMan. Spring actually came a few weeks early, just as Winter came a few weeks later. Strange ........ but we are not complaining. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Lichen Software

Crocus are gone here, but the tulips are not out yet. I see daffodils and other narcissus in other yards. I'm spending Mothers Day digging the vegetable garden, cleaning garage .... Puttering. I'll cook at supper tonight.

It is really nice to be able to do this because it has been a slow cold spring here.


----------



## SINC

That slow cold spring is hanging on here as well. Currently 10° under sunny skies.


----------



## eMacMan

For those that believe the cold miserable winter magically turned into Global Warming south of the 49th. This from todays plow reports in Glacier Park.



> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*West Side Plowing Activity*
> Yesterday, plowing crews had to clear 4 new avalanches that came down on the Going-to-the-Sun Road before they could reach their current plowing location. The slides ranged from 3-7 feet deep. Crews continued to work in the area known as The Grizzly until the middle of the day and then had to stop operations because of increased avalanche danger. The plowing crews are reporting that they have not seen this depth of snow in 14 years at this low of an elevation, and that the snow base is very soft and making snow removal difficult. Today, crews will resume work in the area known as The Grizzly. [/FONT]


BTW last year was the first time in many years that Logan's pass was not open on Father's Day


----------



## SINC

5° this morning on the way to a high of 17° in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

eMacMan certainly has his problems with physics I see.....doesn't brew much tea.

8 degrees and heading to another lovely spring day of 17. Mid twenties later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and sunny here as the morning fog is slowly burning away. Should be a nice day here as well.


----------



## eMacMan

MacDoc said:


> eMacMan certainly has his problems with physics I see.....doesn't brew much tea.
> 
> 8 degrees and heading to another lovely spring day of 17. Mid twenties later in the week.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Coming from the guy that thinks permafrost will fall into the ocean that qualifies as my laugh of the day. Danke



> permafrost |ˈpərməˌfrôst; -ˌfräst|
> noun
> a thick subsurface layer of soil that remains frozen throughout the year, occurring chiefly in polar regions.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C now with more sunshine. A good day to work out in the garden and listen to the songs of the songbirds who are back early this year.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool wet and grey. May get to 10°C if we are lucky. 

Yesterday was quite nice but still below seasonal norms. Today continues the three year trend of below or well below seasonal norms. 

Yep Mac Doc is right, colder air just does not retain moisture. Doubt that extra 0.5°C much further to the south added very much moisture content, so doubled up snow packs relate to that unrelenting stream of cold air coming down from the Arctic.


----------



## MacDoc

learn something
Arctic Report Card

and

Arctic Report Card - Atmosphere - Overland, et al.

•••

Meanwhile
Gorgeous 16 and sun and stuck inside for few more hours yet. Week looks wonderful.


----------



## ehMax

MacDoc said:


> *eMacMan certainly has his problems with physics I see.....doesn't brew much tea.*
> 
> 8 degrees and heading to another lovely spring day of 17. Mid twenties later in the week.


MD, I've requested in private, now I'm kindly asking publicly as well, please do not make replies directed towards other members. Thank you. 

PS... The weather is absolute perfection in Kitchener today. I could live weather like this the whole year. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is currently forming here in St.John's. "Red sky at night ........ sailor's delight." We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

ehMax said:


> MD, I've requested in private, now I'm kindly asking publicly as well, please do not make replies directed towards other members. Thank you.
> 
> PS... The weather is absolute perfection in Kitchener today. I could live weather like this the whole year. :love2:


Please Please Please send some of that back out west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very foggy this morning. Woke up to the sound of fog horns in the St.John's Harbor, and the blasts of a big oil-rig supply ship's horn trying to come into the harbor and letting everyone know it was coming.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a sunny and warm 21° and staying that way for days.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has finally burned away, leaving us with beautiful sunshine, clear blue skies, clean air and 11C temps. A grand Spring day.


----------



## SINC

Our high for Wednesday has now been upped to 23°.


----------



## eMacMan

We are now looking at about 16°C for this PM, that is if EC can be trusted. Their record has been pretty shabby but for the moment the sunshine is melting the frost from the windshields so all is well.


----------



## eMacMan

So currently 17°C, about a degree above the seasonal norm. Since last nights low was 8°s below the norm we only have 7 more degrees to make it to normal. Still lots of sunshine and no cloud seeding type chem trails so there is hope.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to a well above average day of 24° with lots of sun.


----------



## MacDoc

13 degrees and it about bloody time - out my window - it's spring








:clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Up to 19 and too busy to get the mcycle out


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to a warm 23° today, but like yesterday, the winds continue to howl at 35 kph, gusting to 60 kph.


----------



## eMacMan

Yesterday we hit 20°C for the first time since Early October 2010. That was 5° above the norm. Course the overnight low of -5°C was 8° below the norm still leaving us 3° below norm for the day. 

Course those folks at NOAA will probably contort the numbers to make it appear above average.

Still a glorious day with lots of sunshine and once the frost is gone from the windshields, today looks to be an instant replay.


----------



## SINC

5° on the way to 20° in the sun today is the good news. The wind however will continue to howl for day four.


----------



## Dr T

SINC said:


> 5° on the way to 20° in the sun today is the good news. The wind however will continue to howl for day four.


Your weather is more warmer than here on the Islands. It's been down to 4 here at night. Plus it is breezy in the daytime. Nothing like an Alberta wind, however - about the only thing that might fly off in the breeze here is a single sheet of paper. But even that never happens, because we use Macintoshes and iPads and iPods and iPhones.


----------



## MacDoc

15 heading to 22 and tstorms but back to seasonal and rain on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Starting out from -3°C. Currently hazy. Sun should figure in to the mix somehow.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as the sun breaks through and burns off the morning fog as we approach noon.


----------



## MacDoc

21 at 11 am - sweet but wickedness lurks....


----------



## SINC

High, wispy clouds are dimming the sun somewhat. 11° as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C with no wind. A find Spring day.


----------



## MacDoc

26 ?!!!! :yikes::yikes:

Toronto cruising the middle way between the nasties


----------



## The Doug

Oy, so what else is new.

tptptptp


----------



## SINC

9° under cloudy skies with a high of 20° today with showers.


----------



## MacDoc

16 foggy and spring








Blossoms like popcorn exploding..


----------



## eMacMan

Temp only dropped to 5°C last night. Probably a good thing as there is still a fair bit of low elevation snow and this bring the rivers and creeks up quite a bit. We need to extend the runoff season as our snow pack through out Western US and Canada is around double the norm and we do not want it all coming down at once in early-mid June. 

Other than that looks like a nice but slightly cooler than normal day.


----------



## MacDoc

wet and 17 pretty spring - new camera - better zoom 









•••



> snow pack through out Western US and Canada is around* double the norm*


get used to it......warmer atmosphere holds more moisture and dumps when it hits cold air.....no surprise there.
and then there is the floods....see Manitoba et al


----------



## Dr T

8 pm May 14, 2011. My wife and I were outside for most of the afternoon, but felt something in the air, and decided to come into the house ... The rain pounding on the skylights at this moment sounds as heavy as any winter rain. Somehow we were in practice for precipitation and had covered up the tools and bits and pieces lying around the yard.

This is no Manitoba scale flood, but it is wet out there. I am glad to see this, as the Authorities were threatening to cancel burning permits and of course after that, it's certain there will be restrictions on chainsaw and excavator operations and then basically you can't do anything much except go shopping til October.


----------



## MacDoc

Raining and twelve - good day to stay and and read.


----------



## SINC

5° with sunny skies and a high of 20° today, but the wind continues to howl for day five now.


----------



## The Doug

In my area we don't seem to be getting heavy downpours but there's still a rainfall warning in effect for most of central and southern Québec, and the forecast calls (for the moment at least) for rain just about all week. This should make _Moss & Mildew Festival 2011_ a roaring success.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool grey morning here in SW AB but held positive temps overnight. 

Rivers and streams are coming up a couple of weeks early. Day time temps are about norm so the higher flows are entirely due to a lot of snow remaining at lower elevations. I believe most major reservoirs have been at least somewhat drained and everything coming in is going out. Should help mitigate the peak flows but when the real runoff starts they will fill up fast. 

I was reading that flooding is either possible or imminent in parts of BC, Wyoming, Montana and Alberta this year even without heavy rainfall. Seems odd to be hoping for yet another cool summer while also hoping the rain keeps its distance (TO would be perfect). Would keep flood damage out west to a minimum but perhaps at the risk of pushing us over the edge into a mini ice-age.


----------



## Roofjac

Out for my walk (to Tim's) this morning and the wind is up already. Was making a landscape stone wall thing around the trees in front on Sat. and the wind was crazy yesterday too. It sure is drying things out fast. Oh well, better than cold and snow, or cold and rain, or cold and anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and the sun has finally burned off the morning fog to help bring about a nice Spring day.


----------



## MacDoc

9 degrees raining.... nursing a cold as well...............urk


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry to hear of your cold, MacDoc ............. hopefully it is not a strain of the South African flu ......... which is far worse than the Spanish flu, since it was crossed with the Spanish flu, Ebola and Typhoid. XX)

Alas, poor MacDoc ...... I knew him, Horatio. 

Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

8 and raining...


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy this morning, but the birds are out singing, so it is a nice morning.


----------



## SINC

7° under clear skies with a high of 22°. The wind continues to howl as the town of Slave Lake burns to the ground.

Slave Lake burns as thousands evacuated


----------



## Dr.G.

10C under sunny skies.


----------



## SINC

Same here, but the wind!


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and cloudy. Some signs of spring not too far east of here. Around home some lawns starting to green up is about all we've got.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

7° this morning with a high of 20° in the sunshine today. And oh yeah, more wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C this afternoon. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like double digits will elude us today. Cool is one thing but enough is enough. Probably should have anticipated this as I put the summer tires on yesterday. In that light guess I should be grateful that we are not getting a foot or two of snow. 

Sure hope things warm up by the week end.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 20° and the winds have been diminishing all day and are to be calm by nightfall. Tomoorw though, they will start anew at 25 to 30 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with sunny blue skies, a setting sun and 10C temps with no wind.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under sunny skies with a high of 20° today. And no wind for the first time in eight days.


----------



## eMacMan

Cold overnight at -5°C. Looks like a nice sunny day followed by a rainy long weekend.tptptptp

Predicted highs are into double digits so with the rain could mean the water levels starting to push the flood stage although for today things are still sedate.


----------



## MacDoc

Wet - not as cold at 13 heading to 17 - still wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with some fog and a slight drizzle. Another quite time of day.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and pouring - system up from the Gulf - lots of warm air and lots of rain.
Barely got an hour of sunshine to cut the lawn before it started in again.
Poor old electric was working hard. One very drenched frustrated looking hummingbird hanging around the cherry blossoms that sort of stopped opening about a week ago.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning on the way to a lovely 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C so far this morning. Quiet as the morning fog burns away.


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice spring morning 11 heading to 18 and some sun.
Great treat - have not seen a Baltimore Oriele in a while - brightened up the back yard.
He and missus are hitting up the blossoming cherry tree for something.
Thrush of some sort poking around in the brush pile as well. Lots of birds out :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of song birds outside today here as well, MacDoc. Sunny and 17C. A great day.


----------



## MacDoc

14 and sun working hard to brighten the day. Play hookie time I think if I can stop coughing enough. XX) nasssssty cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

17° at noon on the way to a sunny and warm 24° this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

18 in the sun tho an inch of water on the saturated backyard


----------



## eMacMan

Double Digits is not gonna happen today. Rather gloomy weekend predicted.tptptptp We can only hope EC misses as badly as they normally do.


----------



## SINC

22° here now with 25° predicted for tomorrow and Saturday too.


----------



## SINC

Already 10° as we head to a summer-like 25° today.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Double Digits is not gonna happen today. Rather gloomy weekend predicted.tptptptp We can only hope EC misses as badly as they normally do.


Deja Vue! Sadly it looks like EC is going to hit the mark. Normal VD weekend around here is two glorious days followed by all the weekend warriors heading home in a snow storm. This year, thanks to Global Warming, we get three cool wet days. Should insure that this will be the 15th consecutive month of below normal temps. October 2010 being the lone exception coming in at normal.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm glad you finally figured it out.

•••••

Spring glorious spring










out my window a perfect 20 degree day. No wind, crystal sky and thanks to all leaving the city.....great air.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with a high of 24° and a chance of showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous 19 at 9.30 am :clap: and not stuck inside


----------



## SINC

14° with rain daily through Friday. High of 22°.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and rain most of the day


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but a cool 5C so far this morning.


----------



## SINC

9° and we're in store for a cold wet day at only 14° today.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and sunny at 9.30 am .....soft air but a tstorm lurking. Nice to be out on the mycycle again. So Much pollen in the air - my computer is covered in it.


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the gloomy EC forecasts, two very nice days and a lovely morning. Rain has closed in and shall accompany the weekend warriors on their journey home. All is right with the world.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a great day to go out for a drive to see if there were any whales or ice bergs. We saw neither, but the skies were clear and the air fresh with a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

Muggy and stormy all day....just dropped from 24 to 16 in a few minutes - storm arc just about to hit.....will be welcome - clear out the muggy air.


----------



## SINC

3° with showers and a high of 18° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 6C this morning. A beautiful day is in store for us.


----------



## eMacMan

It's now official. Record snowpacks throughout Southern Alberta. Despite lower than average temps runoffs are now above the normal high marks. Cool wet weather all week. Will most likely increase the snow load higher up while maintaining the high runoff levels. 

Any ways a week of single digits with little or no sunshine may lead to some very grumpy gardeners.

EDIT: Pretty quiet long weekend. Great weather but high gas prices, camping closed due to mud or snow, and a province wide fire ban kept a lot of campers home. As one local merchant put it, "Nice that they weren't tearing up the terrain in their ATVs but it sure caused the liquor sales to nosedive."


----------



## MacDoc

17 and pretty out - muggy weather all gone. AQ as good as it gets.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy muggy and 9° over the noon hour with a revised high of only 11°.


----------



## SINC

5° and rain this morning on the way to only 15° today.


----------



## Znook

Currently 16C, overcast with a touch of wind (ooo, that sounds a bit...) here in Red Rose County at the 13:40 hour. I'm hoping the weather gets better for tomorrow as I've got lots of jobs piling up to do outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny with a nice ocean breeze. A great day for us today.


----------



## eMacMan

Still early days but it is already looking like an instant replay of last years; "Summer That Never Was". Cool wet weather forecast for the entire week.

River Flows this AM are still a bit on the high side but down from yesterday so probably this rain has been adding to the snow pack at higher elevations. 

So far we are no where close to major flooding and unlikely to see it this high up. Thankfully a major reservoir several miles east of us was drained entirely going into runoff and they have been letting everything through, so as things start to peak they may be able to hold something back and hopefully reduce flooding downstream. Of course with this snowpack if the rain continues and the temps increase all bets are off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 12C temps greeted us this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Znook

A not too bad 12C here at the moment with it just gone half eleven in the morning. The rain, as was predicted, is here though there is a hint of brightness in the sky. Come on you sun .


----------



## Dr.G.

Any problems where you are, Znook, re the volcanic ash?


----------



## SINC

9° and cloudy here in Battleford, SK with a high of 19° today.


----------



## Znook

Dr.G. said:


> Any problems where you are, Znook, re the volcanic ash?


No sign of it round here I'm happy to say .


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> No sign of it round here I'm happy to say .


Good to hear, Znook. I remember all the problems last year in much of Europe due to volcanic ash.


----------



## eMacMan

Rainfall Warning in effect. Other than that really cold for this time of year.

So far river flows are high but steady which means this is probably coming down as snow at higher elevations. No sunshine scheduled so some flooding is probably inevitable. 

There has been some flooding in Montana severe enough to shut down one of the Interstate Highways.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy here this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Snuck out in the sunshine for a ride to Shed
Stuck out in the rain at the Shed.

May camp out  23 and WET!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light warm rain. Everything is green and even the buds are out on the trees and a few are starting to open up. Leaves in May are a rare sight here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Wow! River flows are up by a factor of 1.5 to 2.5 times yesterdays already high levels. 

Good news here is that the rain appears to be ready to turn to snow as temps continue dropping from the current 3°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wow! River flows are up by a factor of 1.5 to 2.5 times yesterdays already high levels.
> 
> Good news here is that the rain appears to be ready to turn to snow as temps continue dropping from the current 3°C.


Snow?!?  Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as skies are slowly clearing as the western sky turns pink here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

You can normally wade across this creek and walk under the bridge. Not today

View attachment 20036


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Starting to look like parts of Quebec.


----------



## Znook

Overcast but no rain so far, with a current temp of 10C at 8:45 in the morning. Could be a reasonable day on the cards. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the sun trying to shine at just past 7AM here in St.John's. Very warm temps for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

7° here in Battlford, SK this morning on the way to a high of 17° with possible afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C right now in St.John's. First time we have hit 20C since early October. June has for the past couple of years been the coolest on record, followed by a month of July that was the warmest on record, so it shall be interesting to see if this pattern continues.


----------



## eMacMan

Temp has been stuck at 2°C since yesterday afternoon. Can even see a skiff of new snow on some nearby hills. Good thing too as it has reduced riverflows from double the normal average high to only 50% above the normal high. Rainfall warning is hanging in here for another couple of days, so as temps come up a bit we will be seeing river flows increase again. Not really that much rain just a couple of inches a day. The problem is the ground is either still frozen or completely saturated and there is still a lot of snow at higher elevations.


___________

I'm on High Ground lucky I came. (Ginger Boatwright)

Edit: From todays Montana road conditions map. The roads in red are closed due to flooding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like things could get still worse for your area, eMacMan. Bonne chance, mon ami.

22C and sunny still as we approach noon, which is about 9C over our normal temps of 13C.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like things could get still worse for your area, eMacMan. Bonne chance, mon ami.
> 
> 22C and sunny still as we approach noon, which is about 9C over our normal temps of 13C.


Doubt we shall see anything serious in town. Further east things could get really serious depending on whether runoff holds steady into July or worst case everything comes down at once in early June.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Doubt we shall see anything serious in town. Further east things could get really serious depending on whether runoff holds steady into July or worst case everything comes down at once in early June.


Good to hear. Snow in May It is still sunny and 22C here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

3° both here in Battleford, SK. and Edmonton too as we leave for home and a high there today of 17° in the sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing at 1°C here in SW AB. At least it got EC to remove the rainfall warning.:clap:

Gets pretty hard to hide the decline at these temps. Global warming my a55.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 6C this evening here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and glorious  500k ride


----------



## SINC

18° with a shift of winds now from the north and the smoke from the wildfires is playing heck with my allergies.


----------



## SINC

5° on the way to a high of 18° under smoke filled skies as the wildfires continue to pour smoke southerly.


----------



## MacDoc

15 heading to 25 - Tstorms in the forecast - sun is trying .


----------



## eMacMan

Bit nippy at -1°C this AM. Other than that double digits (by a cat's whisker) and perhaps a bit sunshine on the menu.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice ocean breeze to make things quite pleasant.


----------



## SINC

9° and headed for a sunny 19° today.


----------



## eMacMan

A bit of sunshine this morning. Clear skies had us coming in at -3°C overnight, about 8°s below the normal min. We shall make up for it this PM when we top out about 5°s below the normal high.

Global Warming my frozen fanny.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the sun is finally starting to shine after a day full of heavy rain.


----------



## SINC

Currently at 9° with another pleasant day in store for us at 20° under sunny skies.


----------



## mrjimmy

In typical southern Ontario fashion we've gone from spring to a humidex of 42 overnight. Although the sun has been such stranger lately that I say bring it on! It won't be the first time I've had the air con going before June 1st.


----------



## eMacMan

Today looks like a nice day but more rain after that. Been seeing signs of low land flooding but nothing that threatened any bodies home.


----------



## MacDoc

29 and smogly.....


----------



## Znook

Currently 8C at 23:10 here in RRC. Skies are overcast but no rain is expected overnight according to the reports, tomorrow's forecast is for a high of 19 with a 50/50 spread of blue sky/cloud. As always we'll see.


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon at 20° with high wispy cloud cover and no wind.


----------



## MacDoc

30 and the air is clearer finally. Some wind but it's bloody hot for May.


----------



## Znook

Woke to a very nice day, blue skies and just a whisp of cloud. Temp at 8:20 am is already 12C so I'll go with the 19 high predicted for the max. And there's just a light breeze too. Great stuff!


----------



## SINC

9° and we're in store for another pleasant sunny day with a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we approach noon. A grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## Znook

Well it's now 15:15 and the temp is 17C so I guess the high of 19 predicted will not happen. The sky has also gone overcast from what it was this morning - I wouldn't be surprised if we get some rain later tonight. We'll see.


----------



## The Doug

An unseasonably warm 303.15 degrees kelvin under a sunny clear blue sky today. Pretty dang humid too so thank goodness it's a bit windy. The temperature tomorrow is supposed to be a more normal 290.15 kelvin (or so).


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with a high of 22° and the possibility of afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## eMacMan

Howl eh Lulu. We got to within a degree of normal yesterday. Still too cool for NASA to pick it as the day they use to interpolate the temps for the year but getting closer.

Overall 'twas a pleasant day here in SW AB with today looking to be an instant replay.


----------



## SINC

21° as we near the supper hour and the end of very nice spring day, it would seem that the weather will take a turn for the worse tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

8° and overcast with showers and a high of only 16° today.


----------



## Znook

An hour past noon and it's 21C (23 high expected) with sheer blue skies. A very light breeze too, with just a hint of coolness making for a pleasant experience sans A/C. Weather reports indicate cloud heading in for tomorrow, but no rain is expected until Tue. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice here in Fredericton, NB, with sunny skies and 17C temps


----------



## eMacMan

Well our nice day yesterday drizzled out. Still we did get our first thunderstorm of the year so maybe some warmer air is getting closer. In the Meantime back to temps well below the norm. 

Global Warming my frozen fanny.


----------



## SINC

Well global warming continues to stay away from Alberta as snow is falling in parts of the province and frost warnings were posted for our area last night. It is currently -1° and THIS IS JUNE! A high of only 13° with wet snow and rain today. Sheesh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C here in Fredericton, and cloudy and 8C in St. John's. Thus, I am not missing much this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Still dropping way below norm at nights. Last night was just a titch above zero. OTH we may reach normal high today which feels wondrously warm compared to the; "Why did I put the Long Johns away" feeling that has haunted spring to this point.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn the volcano is BOG!! 










Apparently Mt Ranier is only visible from Seattle 20-30 days a year. Fortunately we landed on two of those days as a lead in to an Inside Passage cruise.

Lovely 70 degree day and super clear. Seattle very nice city and wonderful back drop of mountains and sea...with Ranier looming over it all...when visible.
Keeping our fingers crossed the clear and warm sticks around up the coast.....or at least clear.
Last night the wind was howling at the top of the Space needle and it was chilly but gorgeous air and views.


----------



## mrjimmy

Furnace went back on today. Not on a little - on a lot.

We've gone from winter to spring to the rainy season to summer to late fall and now hopefully back to something that's not totally nuts...


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy here in St.John's at just past 10PM. My hounds are not wanting to go outside for a walk in Churchill Park. So much for the myth of the Hounds of Baskerville manor being dachshunds.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> 10C and very foggy here in St.John's at just past 10PM. My hounds are not wanting to go outside for a walk in Churchill Park. So much for the myth of the Hounds of Baskerville manor being dachshunds.


They are in the 60% scale version.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> They are in the 60% scale version.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Good one, mrj. How does you hound react to dense fog?


----------



## SINC

Just now reached our high at 10°, darn cold for June 4 in Alberta. The cooling of the earth continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C here still, but the fog is so low that it is a fine drizzle and if I look down I can't see my feet ......... or my dogs at the end of a leash. Still, the fog horns outside of St.John's Harbor are wailing a lonely moan, as only fog horns can sound. I do love fog.


----------



## SINC

You are fortunate to have only fog, unlike the frost we experienced last night on June 4th. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting, but I can't see Signal Hill from my home office window, which I can usually see on clear days. Still, it is quiet and 10C, so no one is complaining.


----------



## SINC

Currently sunny and 12°, but today's high is a mystery. One forecaster (EC) has it at 16°, another at 14° and a third at 22°. I guess somewhere around 20° is then likely.


----------



## SINC

A cool 3° this morning and a high of 18° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with low hanging fog again today. A very still and quiet start of a new week.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a cool grey day. River flows are nearing peak level so we are really hoping we do not get any real rain for the next week or so.

Been some basement flooding in homes near the river but so far no signs of anything more serious. It's beyond me why building codes continue to insist on basements when homes are built in high water table areas. Would make more sense to insist on an elevated first floor built on some sort of piers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 10C and still very foggy ............. and the fog is getting lower each hour. It is at the treetops now.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and still very foggy. Sounds like a broken record .................


----------



## SINC

6° here this morning and a sunny high of 21° today.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Looks like a cool grey day. River flows are nearing peak level so we are really hoping we do not get any real rain for the next week or so....


Deja vue all over again, this time with a heavy rainfall warning. So far stream flows staying where they are, cooler weather offsetting the rain and vice versa. Will see what happens if rain gets heavier.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning and up to 20° with afternoon showers.


----------



## mrjimmy

Stinkin' hot today. Up to 40 with the humidex. Already feeling like the rainforest out there.

Hopefully my Right Guard will live up to it's claims.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with lots of low hanging fog again this morning. Very quiet and very still outside.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, those afternoon showers have turned into an all day event. It's dark cloud, gloomy and the wind has picked up although we are have dry ground.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> Looks like a cool grey day. River flows are nearing peak level so we are really hoping we do not get any real rain for the next week or so.
> ...


The dreaded three Pete's. Temps way below the norm. Rainfall warning has been dropped and the rain continues to drop.

Earliest sunshine carrot is being dangled as tomorrow afternoon. Experience suggests this may be a lie. 

Global Warming my a$$.


----------



## SINC

EC forecast a sunny morning and rain in the afternoon. As usual, they got it completely backwards. We had rain this morning and now a nice sunny afternoon. Do they pay those guys at EC to botch forecast that badly?


----------



## SINC

9° today on the way to a pleasant summer day of 23°.


----------



## eMacMan

As expected the sunshine carrot has been yanked and is now being dangled for Saturday. Looks like another cool and soggy day here in SW AB. 

With all the rain and hitting peak runoff, river levels are generally at least double what we would expect. Example Castle river would normally be running somewhere between 40 and 90 CMS. Last 24 hours has been holding at over 200 CMS.


----------



## Dr.G.

We were promised that "sunshine carrot" as well. Now, after over 100 hours this month of dense fog, the sky is a bit brighter, but no sun. Still, it's 14C with no wind, so a quiet day is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

20° in bright sunshine over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Rain finally has given way to sunshine. 

At least five and perhaps six of the seven floodgates are open on the Oldman Dam, which is near Pincher Creek, AB.

View attachment 20274


----------



## SINC

19° on the way to 25° as mid day approaches.


----------



## SINC

10° under partial cloud with a chance of afternoon showers and a high of 19° today.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees and stunning in Glacier National Park 










and glaciers really do go "boom" when they calve. Good time and place to duck the 30 degrees in TO


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 10 degrees and stunning in Glacier National Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and glaciers really do go "boom" when they calve. Good time and place to duck the 30 degrees in TO


An amazing pic, MacDoc. Merci. Has the glacier receeded as much as forecasted a few years ago?


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 21° with a 60% chance of showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

This is an odd structure in Glacier Bay Dr. G - in 400 years the glacier has retreated an enormous amount - basically the entire park but that is a special case due to the huge watershed. it magnifies advances and retreats.
When Muir visited it bay was open - yet was a solid wall of ice in 1780



> Muir Glacier has undergone very rapid, well-documented retreat since its Little Ice Age maximum position at the mouth of Glacier Bay around 1780.[3] *Between 1941 and 2004 the glacier retreated more than twelve kilometers (seven miles) and thinned by over 800 meters (2625 feet)*. Ocean water has filled the valley replacing the ice.[4]





> Probably because of its funnel-shaped geography, Little Ice Age advances and retreats were magnified compared to other parts of the Glacier Bay region. With the exception of some lowlands at the province's southeastern and southwestern margins, the entire province was under ice or ice-generated outwash about 250 years ago.


Glacier Bay National Park Information Page

another lovely day in Seattle 60 degrees and sunny -


----------



## SINC

Lovely afternoon . . .


----------



## SINC

7° with light cloud turning to sunny skies and a high of 21° this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

I see our week of promised sunshine for SW AB has once again gone over to to the darkside. Currently cloudy after an overnight low of just 2°C. Global Warming my A$$.

After the "Winter that would not end" looks like we have another "Summer that never was" coming down the pike.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nice 14C this afternoon here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and for once wickedly clean air in Toronto....damn that's a treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 17 and for once wickedly clean air in Toronto....damn that's a treat.


We have an Air Quality Health Index reading of 2 today here in St.John's. How might we find out the Air Quality Index for St.John's, MacDoc? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The weather always knows when we're going camping:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

15° here in Battleford this morning and on the way to White City today where it will be cool and wet with a high of only 16°.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and cloudy seems to have settled in for the week (year?) here in SW AB. To date, that much warmer than normal summer predicted by the Chicken Little Crowd is proving to be as elusive in 2011 as it was in 2010. We are now 16 consecutive months with 15 of them being below average temps. October 2010 managed to reach normal but that was an aberration that was quickly offset by an early onset winter that hung in until mid May.

Global Warming my frozen fanny.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

22° here in White City this morning but dark clouds look threatening for the day.


----------



## eMacMan

Another cool grey day here in SW AB. Obviously EC had been drinking the Chicken-Little Kool-Aid when they forecast the hottest spring/summer to ever hit our part of the world.

The spring leaves are finally here, no sign of lilacs as yet. We are more than ten days behind last year and last year spring was over a week late in arriving.


----------



## eMacMan

From todays Billings Gazette:



> WEST GLACIER - Crews plowing Glacier National Park's historic Going-to-the-Sun Road say heavy snowpack this winter has put them almost a month behind schedule.
> 
> 
> Stan Stahr tells KECI-TV in Missoula he hasn't seen the snowpack this bad in the 20 years he has worked for the park, and it is making it dangerous for crews that are experiencing avalanches, mud slides and rocks breaking off cliffs.
> 
> 
> With another round of cool, wet weather in the forecast, Stahr says park officials can't say for sure when the road will be completely open over Logan Pass. It generally opens between now and the beginning of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very foggy this afternoon. Low and thick fog makes walking or driving dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 9C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

18 and greyish this AM heading to 22 and Tstorms this aft


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 10C as we slowly inch towards noon ............... when there won't be much of a change from now. A quiet and predictable day so far.


----------



## SINC

Pouring rain under a heavy rainfall warning here in White City, SK. with a high of only 16° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and grey for sure today. I am hoping for a good rain with a driving west wind to test a modified door's water proof status. As Dr. G says; "We shall see."


----------



## SINC

11° here in Grenfell, SK with a high of 22° and very high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

14° here in Grenfell, SK this morning on the way to 23° with afternoon T-storms.


----------



## eMacMan

Still cool and grey here in Southern AB. We are now far enough along to declare "The Hottest Summer Ever" to be a complete bust, a figment of ECs Hadley influenced imagination. If possible Taber corn is lagging behind last years glacial pace. Should things continue it might turn out to be the coldest summer on record.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are on track for the coolest June on record ....... which beats out last June ......... which beat out the previous June ........ which was the coolest since 1888. Still, the past two Julys have been the hottest on record, so we shall see if this trend continues.


----------



## MacDoc

11 pm in Radisson and the sky to north is still light










Two very tired riders.

Sort of got the message how far north we are when the caribou ran along beside the road as I was riding.

And the end of the one road to James Bay from Radisson leads to the border of Nunavit!!

14 but heading way down perhaps below freezing - nice day tomorrow tho for the long trek home


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> 11 pm in Radisson and the sky to north is still light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two very tired riders.
> 
> Sort of got the message how far north we are when the caribou ran along beside the road as I was riding.
> 
> And the end of the one road to James Bay from Radisson leads to the border of Nunavit!!
> 
> 14 but heading way down perhaps below freezing - nice day tomorrow tho for the long trek home



What bike and model are you riding??

From your avatar I thought that you were just a super 'scooter' user. 

Have a good safe trip back home!!!


----------



## SINC

15° in Grenfell SK. this morning as we pack up and head for Moose Jaw for a few days. The week looks good there with sunny skies and temps in the mid 20's all week long, unlike th pouring rain here.


----------



## SINC

16° in Moose Jaw with rain all day and a high of 22°.


----------



## MacDoc

a lovely 23 degree evening sitting at the Shed after a long hike down from James Bay, Quite the biome change in 48 hours tho days were all warm the whole trip. 3500 km 4 days - not for the faint of heart.


----------



## SINC

11° here in Moose Jaw with thick fog and an expected sunny high of 26° today.


----------



## macdoodle

Moments before 7PM and it is 23, it has been hot all day, but the mosquitos are still out in droves... UGH!!


----------



## SINC

A lovely 24° in Moose Jaw this evening. A perfect end to a perfect day.


----------



## SINC

13° and sunny here in MJ this morning on the way to a high of 26°.


----------



## SINC

17° here in Moose Jaw this morning after an all-night rain. A sunny high of 25° today.


----------



## SINC

15° here in Moose Jaw this morning on the way to 21° under cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

A cool and windy 11° in Moose Jaw with a sunny high of 21° today and afternoon thunder storms. Pretty much a repeat of yesterday.


----------



## macdoodle

Black clouds in the west, a cool almost cold wind.... and I wouldn't be surprised to see lightening and hear thunder later at all... a jacket for today will be a must! Brrrr... 

Supposed to go to 18 but I have my doubts


----------



## frobertson

Overcast, slight breeze (26km/h) and 17 here this evening. Not too bad at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

frobertson said:


> Overcast, slight breeze (26km/h) and 17 here this evening. Not too bad at all.


Better on the west coast of NL than here in St.John's. Rain and 11C this evening.


----------



## MacDoc

as clean air as it gets in the GTA 4 !!!










16 and a lovely summer morning indeed. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> as clean air as it gets in the GTA 4 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 and a lovely summer morning indeed. :clap:


That is our norm here, MacDoc. Of course, along with the clean air comes the fog and ocean breezes most mornings, but I am not complaining. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

13° in MJ this morning with a high of 23° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

St.John's has had 25 straight days this month with some fog that has disrupted flights at the airport, 24 days when we had some rain in the first 27 days so far this month, and only 7 full hours of real sunshine. We might break the record for the most days in June when the temps never got above 19C. We still have four more days left in the month, but it does not look good for warmer temps.

Still, even with all of our rain, we have not had the flooding that folks in SK, MB and Quebec have experienced. For that, we should be grateful.


----------



## frobertson

*hmm*

Its not exactly wonderful over here on the west coast of the rock either, more RDF today. I get it I should pack the shorts for Florida when I come into town to catch our flight?

The seasons seem to be about a month delayed this year, but at least no flooding or tornadoes, so still lots to be thankful for.


----------



## Dr.G.

frobertson said:


> Its not exactly wonderful over here on the west coast of the rock either, more RDF today. I get it I should pack the shorts for Florida when I come into town to catch our flight?
> 
> The seasons seem to be about a month delayed this year, but at least no flooding or tornadoes, so still lots to be thankful for.


Well, we got to 19C with no sun, but no RDF either. So, we hope for some sun on Wed. before the return of the rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

11° here in Moose Jaw as we pack up to continue on to Swift Current where I will attend my 50th high school reunion this weekend. It will be 28° and sunny there today.


----------



## macdoodle

muggy and warm, thunder on the way.... 18 right now and the sun is out... playing with the mosquitoes! ugh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with no sun, no rain, no drizzle, no fog and no mosquitoes. So, it's not a bad day.


----------



## SINC

18° here in Swift Current this morning on the way to a hot 29° in the sunshine today. A similar day yesterday generated a huge windstorm and lightening display last night.


----------



## macdoodle

23 right now, and muggy again... thunder forecast for later today...


----------



## eMacMan

OTR South of 49. Hot pretty well covers it, should hit the 90s later on today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and mild temps ............. finally.


----------



## SINC

Sunny, a light breeze and 26° over the noon hour.


----------



## mrjimmy

Just landed at the Halifax Airport on our way to Sydney and all I can say is BRRRRRR!

Toronto was beginning to steam up and I feel I just walked into autumn.... _late autumn._

13º in Sydney. Lucky it's so beautiful there.... (well not in Sydney...)


----------



## Dr.G.

14C here in St. John's as the fog finally starts to lift.


----------



## mrjimmy

Overcast and cool this morning in lovely Cape Breton. The forecast calls for sun and I believe it. I've seen the weather here turn on a dime.

Yesterday ended up being glorious! High hopes for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Overcast and cool this morning in lovely Cape Breton. The forecast calls for sun and I believe it. I've seen the weather here turn on a dime.
> 
> Yesterday ended up being glorious! High hopes for today.


Morning, mrj. Is your hound with you? Why not jump on the ferry at North Syndey, spend 7 hours crossing over into NL, and then driving 11 hours to St.John's? Or not. Your call. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny with a gentle ocean breeze. Great day for whale watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, and just a touch under 20C. If it hits 20C today, it will be the first day at or over 20C since May 27th ............ at least here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C on the nose. It's official ............... let the summer of 2011 begin!!!!!!!


----------



## MacDoc

23 soft south wind - gorgeous out. Love the sweep of mustard fields.








Great day for riding. Hanging out at the soaring field for a break and battery recharge.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and a nice ocean breeze ............ with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning here in St.John's. 15C at 8AM. Going to be a warm day, but with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

21 and a stunning morning after last nights massive light show.










waiting on morning coffee at the Shed then off riding. Too nice a day to veg in front of tennis.









sweet air too especially up in the Caledon HIlls....no traffic noise either :clap:


----------



## The Doug

Maybe when you get back home, check all the spam on Magic! 

60% chance of thunderstorms today with an expected high of 25 or so. 20 and bright right now with a few clouds and kind of an it's-gonna-rain haze, and boy is it humid. Yech.


----------



## SINC

Now 15° here in Swift Current, Sask. with a high of 29° producing some evening T-showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C with a nice ocean breeze at just about 1PM. A great afternoon so far here in St.John's. By sunset, we shall have had more real sunshine yesterday and today than in the entire month of June. No wonder people are walking around, looking up and the sky and smiling.


----------



## MacDoc

wooooo hoooot and muggy - back at the Shed after an enjoyable loop up to Georgian Bay...30 but feels hotter - 
Great burger at Eugenie Falls...


----------



## The Doug

Sunny at the moment and way hotter than the 25 they originally predicted - we're at a very muggy 30 right now with a strong breeze. Severe thunderstorm watch in effect until this evening. Several areas further north and towards the east are under warnings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C as we approach 6PM. BBQ time tonight .............. at long last.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Morning, mrj. Is your hound with you? Why not jump on the ferry at North Syndey, spend 7 hours crossing over into NL, and then driving 11 hours to St.John's? Or not. Your call. Paix, mon ami.


Thanks for the offer Dr.G. When I saw the sign for the ferry this afternoon as we drove to the airport I was awfully tempted.

Three of the most gorgeous days we've ever experienced in Cape Breton! Glorious sunshine, warm not hot and blue skies to match the icy waters of the Bras d'Or lakes. Just fantastic.

Tonight in TO, the sunset as we drove home from the airport was actually quite lovely. A nice gentle entrance back into the rat race.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Thanks for the offer Dr.G. When I saw the sign for the ferry this afternoon as we drove to the airport I was awfully tempted.
> 
> Three of the most gorgeous days we've ever experienced in Cape Breton! Glorious sunshine, warm not hot and blue skies to match the icy waters of the Bras d'Or lakes. Just fantastic.
> 
> Tonight in TO, the sunset as we drove home from the airport was actually quite lovely. A nice gentle entrance back into the rat race.


Well, anytime, mrj. The door is always open ........... no need to lock the door with ADT (Attack Dachshund Territory). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 19C and it's not even 9AM yet. Going to be a warm day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

12° in Swift Current as we pack up and make the five hour run to Battleford, SK. where it will be 23° in the sunshine today.


----------



## MacDoc

28 and AQ is not all that bad


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 25C with no humidity and a gentle ocean breeze this afternoon. A great 4th of July here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

Should be another stinker today @ 30 degrees.

What's wrong with this forecast graphic?


----------



## Dr.G.

EC has forecast a possible high of 29C with the humidex this afternoon, which is hot for us. Each year, we pass 30C with the humidex from 2-5 times, so we shall be close today. Luckily, an ocean breeze will help moderate the humidity. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife

MacDoc said:


> wooooo hoooot and muggy - back at the Shed after an enjoyable loop up to Georgian Bay...30 but feels hotter -
> Great burger at Eugenie Falls...


Didn't even drop by to say Hi, nice guy! heh...I hope you had a good trip. Eugenia falls is nice, as all the road tripping back in the Beaver Valley is very nice. Been swimming a couple of times in the bay so far.

Going to be hot today 27 plus humidex, but at least Georgian Bay will make it feel less hot than other areas.


----------



## MacDoc

Was certainly a drive by as I did not even get to the shore but looped off 13 to Beaver Valley road - nice area you got there. I don't go up as often as I should.
Do you ride??

•••

17 and another lovely day in the cards - breathable too.


----------



## SINC

10 here in Battleford SK., this morning as we make the final five hour run home today where it will be 26° and sunny.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dear Sky,

It is unnecessary to cloud over.

Best,

mrjimmy


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it got very dark about an hour ago, I heard a rumble of thunder, and then temps started to drop from 22C to 19C. Then, the rains came, but now have stopped. Guess that was our thunderstorm for this year. We get, on average, one thunderstorm a year, and one that spoofs my dogs with multiple thunder claps about once every five years.


----------



## CubaMark

Started off overcast here in Zacatecas this morning (rainy season). We get about 2 weeks of this out of the year, with the rest of the days being 100% cloud-free. This bluenoser will never get used to living in a mountain desert, I tell ya...

But the sun came out, and I have laundry hanging. That's my new self-identifying characteristic: launderer of baby clothes. So much for my productivity...

And Dr. G: I see you'll have a new sight along the Newfoundland coast soon... coming down from Greenland, by way of Labrador:





> A massive ice island that broke off a glacier in Greenland 11 months ago has been winding its way through Arctic waters ever since. Satellites have now spotted it the coast of Labrador, Canada, as seen in a new image.
> 
> The ice island was formed when a 97-square-mile (251-square-kilometer) chunk of ice broke off Greenland's Petermann Glacier on Aug. 5, 2010. It was the largest iceberg to form in the Arctic in 50 years.


(OurAmazingPlanet)


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, the Can. Coast Guard is watching this closely, in that if it starts to split, huge icebergs will be coming our way. As it is, it is like the Island of Bermuda coming our way. It is estimated that if it could be melted down today, it would supply enough fresh water for every person on earth to have two liters of clear, clean water .............. for the next two years.


----------



## SINC

16° in pouring rain, a wet day in store for us at a humid high of 28°.


----------



## MacDoc

22 - grayish with Tstorms looming.
High 20s all week.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dear Thunder,

While I understand you are an integral part of nature's 'master plan', you shouldn't feel the need to keep reminding us. Especially on a day that someone has a golf game booked.

Sincerely,

mrjimmy


----------



## macdoodle

Bright hot sun already.... might even hit 30.... XX) my temp says 18 already and that is perfect for me! :clap:

I hope the thunder gods heard your plea for a good 'golf day' mr jimmy.... :lmao:

Let's see, wind enough to keep mosquitos at bay, but not strong enough to force that 'sllice' even further off course, enough sun to see but not to burn, and greens that catch your chip and funnel to the hole...for a birdie or better!!


----------



## mrjimmy

macdoodle said:


> Let's see, wind enough to keep mosquitos at bay, but not strong enough to force that 'sllice' even further off course, enough sun to see but not to burn, and greens that catch your chip and funnel to the hole...for a birdie or better!!


A perfect day...


----------



## SINC

17° this morning on the way to 27° in the sunshine today, but then we enter a period of four more days of rain, just what we don't need.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 27C humidex reading makes this a very warm day here in St.John's. Not much of an ocean breeze yet, but hopefully one will come later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 16C this morning. A beautiful refreshing ocean breeze will most likely keep the humidex reading under 30C, which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

It is just pouring here. So hard that the eaves troughs cannot handle the volume and they are overflowing in spite of the water surging out of the bottom drains onto the lawn which is puddled with water. Only 14° with high winds and a high of 18° today, but this is to continue for days. There is no where for any more water to go, so local rivers will be overflowing their banks too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 21C this afternoon here in St.John's. No humidex reading as the ocean breeze has come to make this a glorious day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset marks the conclusion of a beautiful day. These are the days I dream about as I am shoveling snow out of my driveway. Currenly, it is 14C with clear skies and no wind.


----------



## SINC

Still raining here as it has been most of the day with little relief in the next four days. Sigh.


----------



## SINC

Another day and more rain. some areas to the northwest of us received 100 mm yesterday including the town of Slave lake, now facing flooding on top of the fire devastation.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling, which we actually needed after the past few sunny and warm days.


----------



## SINC

Pouring rain here again, even stopping the Esks-TiCats ball game due to lightening. Damn it's wet here and the mosquitos are unbearable.


----------



## imactheknife

SINC said:


> It is just pouring here. So hard that the eaves troughs cannot handle the volume and they are overflowing in spite of the water surging out of the bottom drains onto the lawn which is puddled with water. Only 14° with high winds and a high of 18° today, but this is to continue for days. There is no where for any more water to go, so local rivers will be overflowing their banks too.


Global Warming Sinc, all the melting ice caps pouring down on you guys out there


----------



## imactheknife

The weather is absolutely amazing....We, or more me than we, have been swimming in Georgian Bay almost everyday since Canada Day friday. To quote a certian CEO we all know and love, " I LOVE THIS COUNTRY", err company...I won't go into the monkey dance routine though


----------



## SINC

Another wet one here with some areas to the north of us getting 110 mm in the past 48 hours. 13° and a cool high of 17° today with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with some cloudy sunshine this morning.


----------



## imactheknife

26 degrees at 9:30 am on a way to 31 + humidity today. Another day in the water I guess, Darn it all..


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny, but with winds gusting over 100km/h, it is a good inside day to relax.


----------



## MacDoc

Bleh - 29 - smog, humid wind out of the US full of junk.....


----------



## SINC

17° and huge dark purple mass building in the SW means we're in for another big rain, just what we don't need.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of sunshine but very, very windy, with gusts over 100km/h hitting branches full of leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down to gusts of between 45-60km/h. So, the wind warning has been ended. A very nice evening with 15C temps and a nice half moon in the southern sky.


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 10 pm and ucky


----------



## MacDoc

Dropped to 25 then back up to 26 at 1.30 am....hot times in the city..AQ marginal for a Sunday night.

Hmm late night mcycle ride beckons....or early coffee at the Shed....


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning here in St.John's. !4C temps with lots of blue skies and sunshine. Winds have died down to about 35km/h, but it is off of the ocean to the air is fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 22C temps with a nice ocean breeze. The perfect summer day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning, nearly at our high for the day of 17°. And oh yeah, more rain for the umpteenth day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 23C with a UV Index reading of 7 which is very high for us.


----------



## MacDoc

31 - horrid air and when this sucker breaks gonna be nasty.










From Larry at OWC



> Sorry – really bad storm pounded entire area... Had to get the chainsaw out and cut up a tree so could get on my way. Nasty stuff. Luckily no trees impacts house or car, missed that stuff, but branches down all over + a big tree right across the drive of course... And trees down across a lot of roads too. We just don’t see storm activity like this too often – talking 70+ MPH winds for over 20 minutes. Corn fields really got pounded, this hurt bad some of the fields that didn’t have breaks on the west to protect this eastern hit.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, hop on a plane and come to St.John's. Sunny skies ........ 24C temps with no humidex reading, nice breezes off of the ocean which brings clean air over us.


----------



## SINC

Good lord, will this rain never end?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good lord, will this rain never end?


Sounds like St. John's, Sinc. In the month of June, we had rain for at least three hours for 27 of the 30 days, with a grand total of 10 hours of sunshine, and the warmest temp was only 19C. Still, I feel your pain.


----------



## SINC

14° with a high today of 19° and guess what? More rain for the next four days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 21C this morning.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way to 22° and wait for it . . . more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a very fine drizzle falling. I was out on my back deck without a shirt and it felt rather nice -- sort of like being out in a warm mist.


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning day - 25 , dry air fluffy white clouds. Glad to be rid of the junk out of the US


----------



## SINC

16° this morning with a high of 21°. Did I mention it continues to rain?


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way to 23° with, yes, more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy 16C here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with off and on rain this evening.


----------



## SINC

20° with a light breeze, but not enough to fend off approximately a million mosquitoes, and that is just in one square foot of our lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the overnight rain giving way to clearing skies.


----------



## SINC

12° and yes, it is raining with a sunny afternoon and a high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds changed direction, the sun came out and now we are at a pleasant 23C.


----------



## MacDoc

31 and uck









more Ohio crap in the air


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and a beautiful sunset right now. Clean air, MacDoc .............. so, come on down.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear and sunny afternoon with a light breeze at 22°, perfect for the CFL game in Edmonton who are hosting B.C. With all the rain, you can almost hear the grass growing in the afternoon heat.


----------



## SINC

PArtial cloud and 14° on the way to a warm 28° with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partial clouds here as well, with 18C temps and sunshine this afternoon with temps in the low 20s. A quiet Sunday here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

XX)









32 :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> XX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 :yikes:


Sunny and 20C with a nice ocean breeze bringing fresh and clean air. Come on down, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc

33 now - planning our visit for next year Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 33 now - planning our visit for next year Dr. G


Well, we shall be here .............. along with the nice fresh air. Can't guarantee any hot and humid days, however. We went over 30C on the humidex only twice in early July, and that should be it for us.

Still, sunshine and 20C now at 4PM makes this a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

24° now, with the humidy feels like 27° over the noon hour.


----------



## The Doug

Stinkin' hot.

31 in MTL at the moment; it'll probably top out at 32. High heat & humidity warning in effect.

Where I live up north it's a hazy & humid 29 (humidex = 36) with no warnings at the moment. Pretty breezy, which takes the edge off a bit.

Chance of showers or thunderstorms this evening - just watch, as usual it'll turn into a severe thunderstorm watch / warning. tptptptp


----------



## MLeh

Here on the westcoast, at noon, it's about 18°c, partially overcast, not raining at the moment. 

(I live in a temperate rainforest. Temperate = never too hot, never too cold. Rainforest = rain, but then we also get the 'forest' part, which is okay too.)


----------



## MacDoc

Got to 35 - now down to 34 - even up at the Shed it's hot bt at the air is better and there is a breeze and an umbrella


----------



## Dr.G.

We are half that here, MacDoc. Down to 17C with a light ocean breeze. A beautiful even .............. and no bugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Got to 35 - now down to 34 - even up at the Shed it's hot bt at the air is better and there is a breeze and an umbrella


Is that you???? If so, Macfury owes you a Kudos. He dared you to post a picture of yourself way back when in the thread about what we looked like these days.


----------



## SINC

Yep, that's the man hisself, I recognize it from another shot he posted from SA a couple years back.

Meanwhile at 7:00 p.m.


----------



## MacDoc

Caught without my Storm Trooper helment on, 










New ride got the inevitable nickname - demands in some quarters for matching helmet.

29 at 10 and thoughts of storming about the backroads in mind


----------



## SINC

Little change, still a very warm evening:


----------



## The Doug

25 minute hurricane last evening - yowza, that was something. Same line of storms that destroyed the Bluesfest stage in Ottawa. No damage around here though, thank goodness. 

28 or 29 today, cloudy with sunny breaks, chance of thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C this morning, with a nice ocean breeze .............. just the weather MacDoc would like to free himself from the heat and humidity and poor air quality of TO.


----------



## imactheknife

Man, that was hot yesterday. Spent most of the day in the Bay.

It was 30 most of the day but went up to 33 in the evening. A/C was a must last night. It rained over night, and now we will see how humid it will be today!.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and threatening rain but not a lot of heat relief in sight. a/c for sure.


----------



## SINC

17° and headed up to 27° today. It was dead calm and an eerie yellow at dawn and all hell broke loose. High winds, lightening, rain and hail for all of 10 minutes and now dead calm again under dark purple skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny with 22C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

A half hour ago when I took the truck for an oil change the sky was deep purple as far as one could see. Now the sun has suddenly appeared and half the sky is blue. Quick change or what?


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunset forming here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The rain continues to be relentless. 16° this morning on the way to 24°.


----------



## The Doug

27 predicted today, no rain. Lovely clear morning, humidity has dropped to a more comfortable level. 

31 and sunny tomorrow and (at the moment) they're saying 34 on Thursday w/ chance of showers. Gads.


----------



## Dr.G.

We don't get temps that hot here, Doug, but I am sure that my doxies would love doing that if the humidex was up in the mid to high 30C range. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## arminia

High of 37 with a humidex of 48 in Winnipeg today.


----------



## monokitty

arminia said:


> High of 37 with a humidex of 48 in Winnipeg today.


Winnipeg gets extra gross winters and summers. Why do people like living there?


----------



## Dr.G.

arminia said:


> High of 37 with a humidex of 48 in Winnipeg today.




Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It's turned into a lovely summer afternoon at 22° in the sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

much better here - summery 28 and lower humidity. Enough cloud cover to break up the sun heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the fog is slowly lifting. A quiet day here in St.John's this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

CBC Radio One news reported that there is an island of ice headed our way. It started off in Greenland, made first landfall off the coast of Labrador .......... and was twice the size of Vancouver then. Now, it is the size of the Island of Manhattan and is headed down the coast of the Island of Newfoundland .......... and headed for St.John's. I guess if I can't go back to where I was born, Manhattan, a replica shall come to visit me sometime this summer. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 21 at 7 am - clear - rain was cancelled - - not good .....we needed it. Lawns very brown.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning on a dull, wet day. Yes another day of rain. A high of only 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning fog is finally burning away, leaving sunshine and 20C temps. 

NL waterbombers have been loaned to ON since our risk is low and they are fighting blazes all over the province.


----------



## SINC

Our rain has moved to the east and a bit of sun has appeared and currently 13°, a degree cooler than at 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit more sunshine and 22C temps. A very nice afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

37.5 on the way up to the Shed - 3 degrees cooler here and some breeze but damn that's hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny. A beautiful evening for a BBQ and eating outside.


----------



## SINC

20° here in the evening sun. No one is eating outside as the mosquitoes clean your plate before you can.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and a nice night outside. Just came in from looking for constellations.


----------



## MacDoc

XX)







and still 30 degree :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> XX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still 30 degree :yikes:


17C, a bit of sun, no humidity and fresh air. Go east, young man, go east. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to a pleasant 21° in bright sunshine, a perfect day for Edmonton's Capital Ex parade which goes this morning in the city.


----------



## Sonal

Currently 28C

High of 38C, feels like 49C as it is 53% humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> Currently 28C
> 
> High of 38C, feels like 49C as it is 53% humidity.



Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## mrjimmy

They say it's likely the record for hottest day ever recorded will be broken today in the TDot. It's like sitting in a steaming bath out there. 

The hound stays in the air con as much as possible today.


----------



## imactheknife

HOT HOT HOT...we left the A/C on in our bedroom for the cat today as she is so hot during the day. We don't have a basement so our place gets good and hot. We can go cool off in the lake, where the cat can't, or won't!.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> They say it's likely the record for hottest day ever recorded will be broken today in the TDot. It's like sitting in a steaming bath out there.
> 
> The hound stays in the air con as much as possible today.


Amazing. Yes, this is not the sort of weather that any dog should be outside. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Rounder

Ottawa's experiencing the heat as well. Right now it's 32 C feels like 46 C @ 67% humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 19C with a refreshing light rain. Warm enough to stand outside in the rain and watch the dogs wander about the backyard.


----------



## mrjimmy

Yesterday was quite unlike any day I remember here in Toronto. The heat enveloped you like a straightjacket. At times it was difficult to take a deep breath. It stung to be out in the sun. 

Today doesn't look to be much different. I hope our A/C is up to the challenge. I would fear for the pets without it.


----------



## SINC

A cool 10° here this morning with steady rain all day and a high of only 16°. Much better than TO.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Yesterday was quite unlike any day I remember here in Toronto. The heat enveloped you like a straightjacket. At times it was difficult to take a deep breath. It stung to be out in the sun.
> 
> Today doesn't look to be much different. I hope our A/C is up to the challenge. I would fear for the pets without it.


Stay safe, mon ami ............ and care for your hound. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Finally a break - 24 degrees and northwest wind and the Ohio smog gone....







:clap:


----------



## egremont

I am in the "heat" as are many in the East. Forecast for today is 32C and the humidity is above 80. No breeze of note.
The worst is the buildup that occurs after this many days in the non air-conditioned spaces. Staying inside in the air conditioning except to go out and water a few plants to keep them alive. 

Good time to explore Lion and read ebooks about photography and learn more about image adjustment and manipulations possible with software programs. Very grateful that I do not have to go to work and am able to afford a window air conditioner and the resulting scary hydro bill. 

I received a phone call from a young person in my area checking to ask if I was okay and had an air conditioner. A good thing to do if you have any older people in your neighbourhood that are on their own.


----------



## mrjimmy

The front yard faces west and is shady in the morning so I took advantage and cut the grass, pulled some weeds and did the watering, all before 9. It must be a bit cooler today as it would have been almost impossible to do it yesterday.

Still, I was sweating like a U-Boat commander.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> The front yard faces west and is shady in the morning so I took advantage and cut the grass, pulled some weeds and did the watering, all before 9. It must be a bit cooler today as it would have been almost impossible to do it yesterday.
> 
> Still, I was sweating like a U-Boat commander.


Very wise idea, mrj. When I lived in Waycross, Georgia, a neighbor had a bassett hound who would hide under my front porch since it faced north, especially on days when the humidex hit 110F.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got sunny today, and now we have blue skies and 19C temps. A nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Just 12° with the sky so dark it feels like 5:00 a.m., not nearly noon. Our 45 gallon rain barrel filled between noon yesterday and 8:00 a.m. with runoff from the roof. Even the satellite TV reception has been spotty and it takes a hard rain to do that for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at 4PM. Still a nice afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

31 and muggy again - wind shifted back around. Not even close to yesterday tho.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Very wise idea, mrj. When I lived in Waycross, Georgia, a neighbor had a bassett hound who would hide under my front porch since it faced north, especially on days when the humidex hit 110F.


Something about this kind of heat in Georgia seems acceptable. Romantic even. Big magnolia trees creating pools of shade surrounding little town squares full of Colonial style buildings....

Not traffic infested TO with it's mountains of litter, brown lawns and snarling hot weather adverse citizens.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Something about this kind of heat in Georgia seems acceptable. Romantic even. Big magnolia trees creating pools of shade surrounding little town squares full of Colonial style buildings....
> 
> Not traffic infested TO with it's mountains of litter, brown lawns and snarling hot weather adverse citizens.


True ......... don't forget the honeysuckle as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 31 and muggy again - wind shifted back around. Not even close to yesterday tho.


Our wind shifted here as well, bringing sunny blue skies and 21C temps. A fine evening is shaping up. 

No wind, so people are out walking, biking and even on their motorcycles.


----------



## SINC

Rain, rain rain rain rain, rain, rain, got it?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here in St.John's caps off a glorious day. Started off cloudy with a bit of rain, ended off with lots of sunshine and a beautiful sunset. Must be the smog from the GTA heading our way. Luckily, the ocean breezes keep it from coming too close to us.


----------



## SINC

12° where it has stayed for most of this very wet day. Again. Wet. Rain, rain, rain, . . .


----------



## The Doug

Nice morning, 19 degrees right now under a mostly clear sky but with humidity at 84% it's a touch clammy. Thank goodness for that stiff breeze. 

Today we're headed a high of 32 but overnight into Sunday the heatwave is supposed to start breaking, bringing an end to the week-long schvitzfest we have had to endure. 

Looking forward to the predicted highs of 20 to 24 next Monday / Tuesday. I don't enjoy heat and humidity at all.


----------



## SINC

Another wet day dawns at only 7° with a high of 16° again today. This does not bode well for day two of the Edmonton Indy car race, rained out yesterday as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and already 19C. This will be a great day to be outside working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the rumble of real thunder, which is very rare her ein St.John's. Now fog is rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean. My wife thinks that I am crazy, but since it is not raining, I like to sit outside on my back deck with a hot cup of coffee and just experience the silence and the fog enveloping me slowly. It helps me to feel a closeness and a oneness with Nature.


----------



## MacDoc

nnnnnnine degrees out ......flawless sunny sky.... will wait for a bit for it to warm before heading out on 117 in N Quebec on my way to Ottawa via Gatineau vist dottor. Low 20s is forecast and clear skies. :clap:


----------



## SINC

10° under partial cloud with a sunny afternoon and a high of 24°. Perfect weather for the Edmonton Indy race today.


----------



## mrjimmy

What a relief!

Cool (relative yes, but still) this morning. Humidity has broken after last night's much needed rain.

All the doors and windows are open and the A/C is off for now. I like the feeling of the inside blending with the outdoors in summer. I'm grateful for the air con but I hate the feeling of being sealed up tight in order to be comfortable.

Going to take the hound to the lake today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. It is now very sunny with 14C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we approach 8AM. The start of a great summer's day.


----------



## mrjimmy

Is that thunder I hear?


----------



## mrjimmy

...yes it was.

An early morning Thunderstorm. Odd.


----------



## SINC

11° and headed to 26°. That heat will bring afternoon T-storms for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny 21C this afternoon. A find day to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful day for whale and dolphin watching. Sunny blue skies and 23C temps with a light ocean breeze.

Whales draw visitors to Cape Spear - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

25° and severe storm warnings in effect as "the boil" rolls in from the west tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 24 now after a very wet start on the ride home from Perth.....one bedraggled rider.
Came home to sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with 18C temps and a nice ocean breeze. Sunny skies all over.


----------



## SINC

A warm 15° with thunderstorms all night long and forecast to continue all day tomorrow as well. Not sure where this water will go as we are super saturated. A high of 21° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is already 20C and we are not at 930AM yet. There is no wind to speak of so everything is very still.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny and warm 25C at just past 2PM. Luckily, there is no humidex reading and there is a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 21° and sunny today, a welcome relief from all that rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy morning here in St.John's. Makes everything very still ................. I love it.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 11° this morning on the way to a pleasant high of 22° today.


----------



## mrjimmy

A little rainy. A little cooler. Perhaps a thunderstorm?


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 15C with a bit of sun having finally burned away much of the fog.


----------



## SINC

19° as the cloud cover has moved in for our usual daily allotment of rain and T-storms.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and lovely night after some much needed rain. :clap:
decent air for late in the week


----------



## SINC

13° and raining again with a high of only 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy morning, with lots of moose roaming about St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy, but a mild 16C. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through as we near noon and the temperature is now sitting at 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our sun has finally broken through and we too are at 17C ............ but at 5PM. Still, the start of a nice evening.


----------



## SINC

Currently 17° and sunny after a huge T-storm rolled over the city lasting about an hour with high winds, heavy rain and small hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 13C with clear skies and no wind. A fine night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

13° and the rain has finally stopped. A sunny high of 22° today is a welcome respite.


----------



## MacDoc

Refreshing 19 heading way up again tho. Lovely air too :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a fresher air than even MacDoc is experiencing.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 30 degrees up at the glider port - very dry air mass.


----------



## SINC

A lovely breeze and 24° makes for a nice summer afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a calm breeze off of the ocean makes this a fine but quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Still 23° as we sit in the motor home in the back forty watching the Calgary/Saskatchewan CFL tilt in HD tonight. Nice evening indeed.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to a warm 26° with afternoon T-storms.


----------



## SINC

12° under partial cloud with a sunny afternoon high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 20C with a beautiful ocean breeze to bring fresh and clean air over us. A fine afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Blue skies, sunshine and oppressive heat and humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a beautiful afternoon, with blue skies and 20C temps. Now, the temps are down to 15C but the skies are clear with no breezes, so all is still.


----------



## SINC

Another nice summer's eve at 21°.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and dampish. After a very warm humid summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning at the sun is now up in the east to greet Canada.


----------



## SINC

Nice sunrise here as well although it is a cool 7°. The good news is the high is for a sunny 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C with a clean slight ocean breeze. A grand day is shaping up here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

A very muggy -27 at 10 pm - threatening to Tstorm but keeps petering out - power was out but not a drop of much needed rain 
decent air tho


----------



## SINC

There's one big rain system headed our way and very nearly here. In both June and July, we only had two days in a row without rain twice and we need more like a hole in the head. Still 18°, but that will change when it hits and you can smell it now, so it won't be long.


----------



## MacDoc

25 degrees and Toronto about to get et by pakman front.....power out once already :yikes:


----------



## MacDoc

20 and very much needed rain has arrived :clap:


----------



## SINC

14° and overcast with showers and a high of 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is burning off the morning fog and starting to shine here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy morning here in St.John's. Woke up to the sound of the foghorn in the lighthouse at the mouth of the St.John's harbor. All is very still and eerie.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 12° this morning with a warm afternoon at 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 6AM to the sounds of fog horns. When the fog is thick and low-hanging, it makes these horns sound closer than they really are in reality. Took a couple of my dogs for a walk and with a long lead, I could bearly see one of them. To be honest, I love to walk in this sort of fog. It is something out of a 30s or 40s British movie with Sherlock Holmes wanding the streets of London in search of Prof. Moriarity.


----------



## MacDoc

18 - feels cooler - sun and warm but not killer heat coming. Tstorms for the weekend.....let it rain. Poor grass.


----------



## SINC

Everything is bright green from so much rain. Lawns need cutting every third day. 11° this morning on the way to 24°, perfect for the Folk Fest.


----------



## SINC

14 after it rain with thunder and lightening all night long. We are super-saturated and still it continues to rain all day today with a high of 24°.


----------



## SINC

A dull gray morning at 8° with just what we need, more rain and a high of only 18°.


----------



## mrjimmy

Thunder, pouring rain and really humid.

Feels like Vietnam out there.


----------



## The Doug

Partly cloudy, 23 degrees. It rained overnight; this morning the humidity is around 90% and it's like a freaking sauna outside. Blech. Thank goodness for A/C - this is the earliest in the day I have ever turned it on. Chance of thunderstorms this afternoon & evening.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with showers and a high of 24° as we set out for Drumheller today.


----------



## ehMax

Funnel clouds in Kitchener tonight. A *friend took this photo* just down the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

ehMax said:


> Funnel clouds in Kitchener tonight. A *friend took this photo* just down the road.


I have experienced one of those twisters in Waycross, Georgia one hot summer's day. Hopefully, no one was hurt and damage was minimal.


----------



## mrjimmy

Overcast and cool in Summerside PEI this 
Morning. Feels a bit more like Autumnside...


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 10° in Drumheller, AB. this morning on the way to 25° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Overcast and cool in Summerside PEI this
> Morning. Feels a bit more like Autumnside...


Come on over to NL, mrj ................ feels a bit more like Winter.


----------



## MacDoc

Wet and 21








:clap:


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 30 in Calgary with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## MacDoc

Lots of banging and thumping and good rain last night.....they were small cells but intense
gorgeous 23 just now with good AQ - more cells this aft.
Bring it on.....:clap:


----------



## SINC

16° on the way to 24° today and the next few days look like way too much more rain.


----------



## MacDoc

24 and a full moon










Lovely night to ride.....going down to 13 so well padded tonight for a late night spin


----------



## MacDoc

Down to 14 now and lovely almost full moon.
Got a couple of big fireballs and and few smaller ones.....not bad for off peak and moon washed
One fat one right across the zenith. Good chit chat with a couple of pilots and sweet ride.

Will be glad I'm geared up for the trek home.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning and we're in for a nice summer day at 25°.


----------



## SINC

16° and muggy as a wet system moves in today with a humid high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny with a nice ocean breeze to make this a fine St.John's morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny afternoon, when the temps hit 23C with no humidex, has turned into a lovely evening with clear skies and 19C temps. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

Still 25°, hot sand muggy. No air in our house, so all fans running full blast to try and be comfortable. I detest humid weather. Reminds me of the cess pool that was SW Ontario back in the mid 70s. Hot, humid, smog and never so happy to get out of any part of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still 25°, hot sand muggy. No air in our house, so all fans running full blast to try and be comfortable. I detest humid weather. Reminds me of the cess pool that was SW Ontario back in the mid 70s. Hot, humid, smog and never so happy to get out of any part of Canada.


I recall those sorts of nights growing up in New York City. We had three fans and that was it ............. and this was in the days of leaded gasoline and lots of smog. XX)

Currently, it is 19C with a very light breeze and clear skies. The full moon was amazing to behold, be it with my telescope or just sitting out back looking up at the moon and the stars. A true oneness with Nature.


----------



## SINC

We're half way to our high of 26° today at 13° this morning.


----------



## jamesB

Nice comfortable 15 this morning, not like yesterday, woke up and it was 9 degrees, even fired the furnace for a couple of cycles, can't ever remember doing that in August before.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunny day with 17C temps and no wind. My wife and I took a brunch out to a favorite spot we have that overlooks the Atlantic Ocean. A perfect Sunday picnic.


----------



## johnp

Much like yesterday, and so many days before that, during this so-called "summer" out on the left coast of Canada -- cloudy, breezy, and cool to start the day, followed by a bit better by noon, then lots better in the late-afternoon and evening when it's too late for many of us to enjoy!!


----------



## MacDoc

21 and thick - wish it just flat out rain instead of this muck.

aq not too bad but muggy for the temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 15C temps, clear skies and just the trace of a clear ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with sunny 15C temps and a light ocean breeze to keep the air fresh.


----------



## SINC

10° with showers and a high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our temps suddenly jumped to 21C as we approach noon, still with full sunshine. Another good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just had our first humidex reading in over a month -- 28C with the humidex in full sunshine, but with a nice breeze to make it seem cooler that it is just now. Not complaining, mind you, since we just went through a couple of weeks when the temps never got above 13C. Summer has again arrived here in St.John's.

Our air quality is at a 1, which should make MacDoc happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C with no humidex readings and a light breeze coming off of the ocean. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a slight ocean breeze makes this a grand night to keep the windows open and listen to the fog horns in the St.John's Harbor start to come alive as the early morning fog starts to roll in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## mrjimmy

So humid, everything's sweating.


----------



## SINC

7° with a feels like 4° this morning on the way to 22°.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> 7° with a feels like 4° this morning on the way to 22°.


Feels like 4º???

That's close to winter!


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> Feels like 4º???
> 
> That's close to winter!


Yep, the furnace just cut in as I read your post.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of light rain to make everything green.


----------



## eMacMan

-1°C this fine morning. Looks like the CO2 alarmists will have to try to explain yet another cold brutal winter that their computer models completely failed to predict.


----------



## MacDoc

Don't make foolish comments on what you don't understand and what has been explained to you ad nauseum
-the Arctic dipole is well understood, Stalled continental highs will make for colder temperatures during the Northern winter months in the continental interiors
- it has NOTHING to do with the global energy balance.
_* and yes Virginia it's getting hotter and we're responsible. *_

28 and lovely at Arthur -7500' cloud base - glider pilots having much fun - barely a breath of wind and dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling with no wind at all.


----------



## eMacMan

MacDoc said:


> Don't make foolish comments on what you don't understand and what has been explained to you ad nauseum
> -the Arctic dipole is well understood, Stalled continental highs will make for colder temperatures during the Northern winter months in the continental interiors
> - it has NOTHING to do with the global energy balance.
> _* and yes Virginia it's getting hotter and we're responsible. *_
> 
> 28 and lovely at Arthur -7500' cloud base - glider pilots having much fun - barely a breath of wind and dry.


Yep certainly explains why the chicken little computer models failed to predict what the Sunspot advocates were able to nail.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 21° with a nice warm breeze.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Sunny and 21° with a nice warm breeze.


Ditto further South


----------



## SINC

10° this morning on the way to 21° with showers today.


----------



## seyDoggy

27-feels like 31, 40% P.O.P.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 27C humidex reading. First sunshine, then rain, then sunshine and then rain again .................


----------



## eMacMan




----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


>


:clap:


----------



## SINC

Just what we don't need. Lookit the size of that sucker on the radar:


----------



## SINC

10° this morning with a high of only 18° with more of the wet stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny 20C with a nice ocean breeze and clean air with no humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and still 22C with some nice 30+km/h windgusts


----------



## SINC

A cool 12° at noon and a struggle to get to 18° this afternoon. Just returned from a 5 km walk to a wildlife viewing platform. Was chilly in shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## okcomputer

Ridiculously nice day today in Halifax. Past few have almost made up for the terrible rain and such we have had most of the summer. 

Here is a pic I took from work today:


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here in St.John's, okc. Tonight it is clear, 15C with a beautiful moon in the eastern sky and lots of stars.


----------



## SINC

Only 7° this morning, but feels like 4° with a high of 20° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and cloudy yesterday, then dropped to 2°C overnight which is current. Looks like a nice sunny day.


----------



## okcomputer

In the Annapolis Valley today for a little day trip. It is currently 28 degrees. Upwards of 35 with humidex. 

Looks like it's gearing up to rain tomorrow, which is now the norm for weekends here.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with sunshine and no humidity here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

17° over the noon hour. We will just make our high of 20° today.


----------



## MacDoc

28 and a lovely balmy sunny day :clap:- likely a Tstorm later.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 28 and a lovely balmy sunny day :clap:- likely a Tstorm later.


Evening, MacDoc. A fine 19C this evening with just a slight ocean breeze. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

had a lazy day at the northern office - was busy on line and a few phone calls. Good chats with other riders and orange and vanilla ice cream cone for a treat.Might have been this one









 No T-storms


----------



## eMacMan

Couple of hours at -1°C this AM. Other than that a nice sunny day with an about normal high of 24°C predicted.

The Sunspotters are predicting yet another rather brutal winter and these abnormally cold nights may well be leading indicators that once again that prediction will prove true.


----------



## mrjimmy

Creamsicle ice cream?

DELICIOUS!!!

Could use some today to give some temporary relief from this energy sucking humidity.

I'm looking forward to the warm humidity free days of September. They are fleeting and bittersweet.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Creamsicle ice cream?
> 
> DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> Could use some today to give some temporary relief from this energy sucking humidity.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the warm humidity free days of September. They are fleeting and bittersweet.


Creamsicles??? Now that brings back memories of my childhood. :love2::love2:


----------



## johnp

Fond memories of a childhood treat for us too ... until we bought a pack of 5 at a Chinese market yesterday - made in China, eh!! Yuck, a rather "highly-processed" sweet treat, not of the ice cream variety I can remember enjoying many years ago!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine sunny morning with 20C temps and just the touch of an ocean breeze. No humidity and an AC of 1 would make MacDoc smile.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to a very warm 29° today, although forecasters are saying 30° is possible. We have yet to hit 30° this cold summer and if we don't do it today, it is unlikely it will happen this year for the first time.


----------



## mrjimmy

johnp said:


> Fond memories of a childhood treat for us too ... until we bought a pack of 5 at a Chinese market yesterday - made in China, eh!! Yuck, a rather "highly-processed" sweet treat, not of the ice cream variety I can remember enjoying many years ago!!!


Mmmm... simulated orange flavouring and melamine. A hit combination!


----------



## MacDoc

Sun.....errr










wet.....

wait 1/2 hour.....

interesting mcycle day 

24 and erratic.

•••••



> The* Sunspotters *are predicting yet another rather brutal winter and these abnormally cold nights may well be leading indicators that once again that prediction will prove true.


how convenient for the sily putzes predict a known weather phenomena....:clap:
how insightful.



> *"Warm Arctic - Cold Continents"*
> 
> Posted on December 7, 2010 by Nick Sundt
> Arctic sees second lowest November sea ice extent on record, favoring anothe*r cold season of extremes in mid-latitudes.*_ The_ impacts of climate change in the Arctic now appear to be spilling well beyond the region to affect the lives of hundreds of millions of people living in more temperate regions to the south.


“Warm Arctic – Cold Continents” | Climate Science Watch

stiil in denial I see....nothing new there.


----------



## MacDoc

Sturm und Drang

Sort of rode all the way home behind this




> Severe thunderstorm watch issued for Toronto
> 
> Environment Canada issued a severe thunderstorm warning for Toronto briefly Sunday afternoon.
> 
> "One particular thunderstorm cluster is now moving, at this moment, southeast at 100 kilometres per hour and producing also very strong gusts, close to 90 km/h," said meteorologist Sarah Wong during the storm.
> 
> That cluster was right over Toronto, with torrential rain drenching the city. Twenty to 40 millimetres rain fell in no more than 15 minutes, Wong said.
> 
> The warning was downgraded to a watch shortly after 3:20 p.m.
> 
> Much of southern Ontario continues to be under a severe thunderstorm watch, Wong said.
> 
> The alert warns of conditions that could lead to severe storms Sunday afternoon and evening.
> 
> Wind gusts of up to 90 km/h, hail of up to 2 centimetres in diameter, and heavy downpours are likely in severe thunderstorms, the agency says. Tornadoes are also possible.


Blew through Guelph while I was at Planet Bean - then the sun came out - wet roads but lovely air for a lazy ride home on the back roads.

Was sure dark ahead of me tho....

Saw a largish group of riders at the Ice House - many at the Shed today
[/QUOTE]

down to 20


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 29°, but a large wet system about 75 km west of us will cool that down real soon.


----------



## MacDoc

very refreshing 18 after the nasty blew through earlier. Gonna be a nice night to sleep with the windows open. Very sweet air.


----------



## SINC

Still hanging in here at 28° at nearly 8:00 p.m. May have to sleep in the RV tonight as it is stifling in the house.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely crisp air and clear sky and down to 15 already
Those further north have a look over the next while



> *RETURN OF THE ARCTIC AURORA:* Around the Arctic Circle, the night sky has been missing for months. "The midnight sun is a sore trial for amateur astronomers in the high North," says Fredrik Broms of Kvaløya, Norway. "But now, after a long summer without stars (save one), darkness is falling again. Last night when I was watching the beautiful conjunction of Jupiter and the Moon, the first auroras of the season suddenly appeared!" He recorded the scene with a 1-second exposure on his Nikon digital camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I am looking forward to a great season with lots of activity on the sun!"_ says Broms.
> 
> Even brighter Northern Lights could appear in the nights ahead.* A solar wind stream is heading for Earth, due to arrive on August 23-24. High-latitude sky watchers should be alert for auroras. *Aurora alerts: text, voice.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we approach 9AM here in St.John's. Beautiful sunshine, not a cloud in the sky and just a slight ocean breeze bringing us "very sweet air" as well.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to another warm day at 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 21C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 15C this morning, but I was out on my back deck at 6AM with a hot cup of coffee as I watched my dogs wander about my backyard. Could not see my neighbor's house due to the thickness of the fog, which made it a quiet and peaceful early morning experience.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning and raining. A high of 22° expected today.


----------



## MacDoc

21 lovely post storm front day.....
Some pretty severe weather came through on Sunday. :yikes:
anyone in the GTA looking for a wonderful sailplane demo ride - today and tomorrow are superb - SOSA or York Soaring will both be active and 6,000' thermals.


----------



## Dr.G.

The thick fog from this morning has burned away, leaving sunny skies and 19C temps with just a slight ocean breeze. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C this morning, but it is to get up to 20C with sunshine by noon. A quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and pleasantly wet


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and "pleasantly" getting sunnier and warmer.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning with another warm day at 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C with an AC of 1 and no humidity to speak of, with a nice ocean breeze. A grand day is shaping up.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday's high winds have lessened to tolerable today at 16°, still 11° off our forecast high.


----------



## MacDoc

Wet and 21 and clearing soon I hope according to the radar.


----------



## ehMax

Tornado watch for all of Ontario again.


----------



## eMacMan

ehMax said:


> Tornado watch for all of Ontario again.


 and MD had me almost convinced that we were the only spot on earth with the occasional wicked cold front moving through town.

Hope it turns out to be a false alarm.


----------



## MacDoc

It won't - just like AGW isn't fooling - this one just occurs a bit faster....and it's weather...
more extremes???? get used to it.

CTV Ottawa- Toronto, GTA now included in tornado watch - CTV News

27 Very blustery out and some fast moving violent cells moving this way.

Weather Toronto Ontario Radar Weather - Toronto ON NEXRAD Radar

careful out there...


----------



## Dr.G.

19C clear skies and a light breeze here at 830PM.

Take care and good luck to all the folks in the GTA.


----------



## MacDoc

Now THAT qualifies as a "line" of Tstorms










pretty good banging and thumping and lots of pretty fireworks.
25 and storming but it's pretty much past now.


----------



## MacDoc

Physics of weather.....

Fast moving cold front hit's summer warmed lake.....










violence ensues.....

21 and still banging out there.


----------



## kelman

sky has been lighting up for a while with thunder quickly following, wind is working hard on the trees out front.


----------



## SINC

14° with a pleasant high today of 22°, the norm for this time of year.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 20 degrees and clear after the drama last night. Windy and will get more so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C this morning, with a nice ocean breeze keeping our AC at 1.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and mixed - nice air tho for late in the week.










some light show last night
fantastic pics
Weather360


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at just past 6PM. Still some sunshine and a nice breeze to make this the end of a fine sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy morning with lots of blue sky and sunshine and 18C temps.


----------



## The Doug

MTL already has wind & rainfall warnings for tomorrow - wind gusts up to 90 km/h with 50 to 70 millimetres of rain (heavy at times). 

Further to the east of Quebec (Eastern Townships, Quebec City) the predictions are more serious; 80+ millimetres of with gusts topping 100 km/h. 

Where I live north of MTL we don't have any warnings at the moment; gusts up to 80 km/h with 30 to 40 millimetres of rain are predicted but things can change of course. The next 36 hours certainly will be interesting but not in a good way. Fingers crossed.

In any case it's a nice fresh morning, 15 degrees right now with lots of sun. Chance of showers this afternoon and evening.


----------



## MacDoc

17 and cccccccrisp - lovely late summer weekend ahead with just a nip in the air at night. Good for sleeping- nice to be outdoors during the day. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong warm breezes out of the southwest bring balmy conditions to us here in St.John's. It is already 20C with full sunshine.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning with lots of sunshine. A high of 24° with afternoon T-storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 22C with full sunshine and now no cooling breezes. Luckily, no humidity either.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny morning, with 18C temps and not a bit of wind. Sadly, others in the eastern part of North America are being pounded by Hurricane Irene. Having gone through Hurricane Igor last year, I can only hope for the best for these folks. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to a pleasant summer day's high of 24°.


----------



## The Doug

Breezy, dull grey sky, 18 degrees. Waiting to see what effect Hurricane Irene will have on my area north of MTL - we are supposed to be on the extreme western edge of the system (starting around noon today) as it moves through to Eastern Canada. We still don't have any weather warnings in effect for my area but I'll be paying attention to weather forecasts for sure.


----------



## Paddy

It's quite windy and gray on the shores of Lake Ontario, 100 km east of Toronto today. I find it interesting that the weather we're seeing is clearly due to the northwest edge of the hurricane weather system, if you look at the satellite photos, but there's nary a mention of the connection in any Canadian weather forecast for Ontario, despite gale warnings for Kingston and east. 

Environment Canada has issued marine weather warnings for all of the Great Lakes today, warning of 1.5M high waves and winds up to 30 knots for Lake Ontario. Again, not a mention of what's causing this.


----------



## psyanyde

16*C in Brisbane Australia.. sitting by the beach.. breezy.. with a sweater on.. but still nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very warm 23C as we approach noon here in St.John's. No wind and no clouds makes sitting out in the sun a very hot undertaking, which is rare for us at this time in August.


----------



## okcomputer

Just had some crazy rain for about 30mins. Seems to have died down now. 

Still waiting for the brunt of Irene. 

Crazy humid and gross.


----------



## Dr.G.

okcomputer said:


> Just had some crazy rain for about 30mins. Seems to have died down now.
> 
> Still waiting for the brunt of Irene.
> 
> Crazy humid and gross.


Hopefully, it shall vere west of us here in St.John's. Sunny, 24C and blue skies with not a bit of wind. Bonnne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading is making things really hot here in St.John's. This is very rare for this time of the year, and we have to go back to 1951 to see similar temps for this late in August.


----------



## The Doug

Dense light rain all day, no heavy downpours - the wind made it seem worse than it really was but I think our total accumulation will be between 40 and 60 millimeters. Not over yet of course but in my area north of MTL it was just a bad blustery day. Should start letting up in a few hours. 

My friends in MTL said they had frequent heavy rain, terrible wind, and their power has been out since this afternoon. According to the news about 180k homes in MTL & surroundings have no hydro. I heard that a building in the downtown core had a couple of windows pop out & crash to the street below. 

It will be interesting to hear how areas to the east of the province will fare; they are supposed to get a huge amount of rain tonight before this is over - something like 90 _more_ millimetres tonight & overnight. Wind warnings are being lifted but the rainfall warnings remain. I'm sure there will be reports of flooding on the news tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck, Doug. Hopefully, no injuries and little property damage will be the end result of Irene. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 21C with clear skies at just past 10PM.


----------



## eMacMan

.
:clap::clap:


----------



## okcomputer

Well, Irene essentially bypassed us for the most part. 

But... 32 degrees with humidity right now at 10:30pm. Fun. Haha.

Where am I, Toronto or Montreal? This never happens in Halifax!


----------



## BigDL

As of 6AM Moncton is 20º C Humidity is 73% no humidex temperature offered but the wind feels very warm at 45 Km/h with gusts 76 Km/h. The lights are on here but for many in New Brunswick the lights are not.

Sounds like North-western NB and Quebec took the big hit from this Irene.


----------



## SINC

14° here this morning on the way to another warm one at 27° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> As of 6AM Moncton is 20º C Humidity is 73% no humidex temperature offered but the wind feels very warm at 45 Km/h with gusts 76 Km/h. The lights are on here but for many in New Brunswick the lights are not.
> 
> Sounds like North-western NB and Quebec took the big hit from this Irene.


Good to hear that you are OK, BigDL. It was amazing here yesterday when we hit 30C with the humidex and not a bit of wind last night. Had to bring out the fan once again for the puppies.

20C with a 26C humidex reading at just 830AM here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

13 degrees, fresh and breezy, and not a cloud in the sky over downtown MTL this morning.

Loads of twigs, leaves, and small branches all over at home and in the city this morning. Saw a couple of fallen trees along the train route into town. Rivers & ponds look... _replenished_.

According to the news there are 215,398 households without power in Quebec this morning, and it will be a day or two before storm damage is fully known.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> 13 degrees, fresh and breezy, and not a cloud in the sky over downtown MTL this morning.
> 
> Loads of twigs, leaves, and small branches all over at home and in the city this morning. Saw a couple of fallen trees along the train route into town. Rivers & ponds look... _replenished_.
> 
> According to the news there are 215,398 households without power in Quebec this morning, and it will be a day or two before storm damage is fully known.


Good luck, Doug. When Hurricane Igor slammed into NL, we were without power for four days here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 31C humidex reading and only a slight breeze out of the southwest makes this a hot day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Was 13 here as well over ngith - there is a lovely high pressure zone in behind the Irene circulation ....it was weird yesterday as we were sitting right on the edge - could see the outer bands of Irene off to the east and it was damp like crazy....then as Irene veered away this lovely high pressure swept in behind. :clap: 23 now and lovely - decent aq too.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 35C humidex reading. Luckily, the AQ is still at 1 and there is a nice warm breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of overnight rain broke our humidity. It is now 20C with a nice ocean breeze and sunny blue skies. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to a cool 18° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with lots of sunshine and sunny blue skies and a nice ocean breeze. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

Just 3° this morning on the way to a cool 17° and scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the overnight rain giving way to just cloudy skies. A quiet day.


----------



## eMacMan

8°C here in SW AB. On the way to a magnificent but misty high of 9.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

Only 3° again this morning on the way to a high of 19° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Sun just popped through the cloud cover for perhaps an entire minute. Who knows we may break into the double digit realm if that happens a few more times.

Otherwise a pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C here in St.John's. A quiet day.


----------



## eHDan

About 24 degrees here in Toronto and just had a light sun shower!


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 16° with a light breeze here this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies replaced the clouds this afternoon, making this a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 17° with the threat of overnight rain continuing all day tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Pouring rain this morning and forecast to continue all day long. Currently 9° with a high of only 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny blue skies here with 19C temps going up a bit more to 22C with no humidity and a MacDoc approved AQ of 1.


----------



## imactheknife

High of 33 today, but with the humidity will feel like 40...oh I will be in the lake all day!


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a cool wet day again here in SW AB. 

Currently 6°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 21C on a beautiful early September day.


----------



## CubaMark

One thing about living in a mountain desert... it almost never rains. But when it does, man, it comes hard. We went out for groceries yesterday around 6pm.... cloudy and threatening, but we were hopeful. As we arrived at the bank, the first sprinkles began.

In the lineup at the ATM, an explosion and a flash of light - I called my wife to make sure the Beetle hadn't exploded (don't ask). All fine - it was the first lightning strike of the storm.... and then the rain began.

We moved on to the supermarket with the VW's wipers barely keeping up (they have two speeds: on and off). I grabbed the umbrella and sheltered my wife & baby, leaving me with my 2nd shower of the day.

Inside the supermarket, the rain fell so heavily on the laminate roof that we had to shout to hear one another. Max had a rather concerned look for a few minutes, but eventually it acted like white noise and he was out like a light.

Approaching the exit, the rain hadn't let up. I went ahead with the cart and groceries to fill the car, and my wife came with the baby & umbrella a few minutes later. Finally we're all inside, not getting any wetter, Max is in his car seat, and we're ready to go.

But the Beetle wasn't.

Turn the key - lots of juice, but the start didn't crank. Got out, popped the engine cover and discovered... I had parked in precisely the right position so that the structure that on 99% of the days is a sun shade, on this day converted into a giant funnel, channeling more rain than one could think possible directly into the air vents on the engine cover in this lovely rear-engined black formerly-Metallica-fied Beetle. Electrical system totally soaked. I grabbed a plastic shopping bag and covered the engine compartment, hoping that it would eventually dry out - leaving the car in an open, isolated parking lot overnight is just inviting robbery... Several more turns of the key over the next half-hour didn't leave me with confidence that we'd be moving anytime soon.

So - we called a cab and waited. And waited. Desert-dwellers don't like rainstorms, and they tend to occupy every taxi in existence until the sun returns. Finally found one and bundled up the mrs. and the critter and sent them home.... oops... without house keys. D'oh! Good thing we have helpful neighbours.

Much to my surprise, a few minutes after sending the family on ahead, the Beetle fired up. Didn't flinch once on the drive home. Popped into the neighours to collect the mrs and the little fella, which turned into a nice little social visit complete with the last dregs of my final bottle of Glen Breton whisky.

So - that's how the weather was here, last night...


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, that was quite the experience, CM. Luckily, no one in your family was hurt .............. and the VW started up just in time for you. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C and still sunny. A fine afternoon all in all.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes - good adventure CM :clap:

Made me grin on a migraine inducing day in the GTA. 28 and XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, come to St.John's. Just under 20C with clear skies, a gentle ocean breeze and an AQ of 1.


----------



## SINC

Only 3° this morning, but a pleasant sunny day with a high of 21° awaits.


----------



## The Doug

22 degrees and overcast at 6:40 a.m., very humid. Yech. Possibility of thunderstorms pretty well all day; predicted high of 29. Might turn on the A/C for the first time in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 10AM, with sunny blue skies and just a touch of an ocean breeze. Going to be a fine day to work outside in the garden.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB it's -3°C this AM. 

Looks like a nice clear day but those 20°+ temps are becoming rather elusive.


----------



## mrjimmy

-3º? 

I awoke to oppressive heat and humidity in downtown TO. Amazing we live in the same country.

Heat alert issued for TO today. Looks like summer's last gasp (and I do mean...). Temps appear to be moderating after that and that is fine by me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 22C with no wind, no clouds and a strong sun ........... so it's best to be in the shade today.


----------



## SINC

15° over the noon hour and sunny, but with a cool breeze.


----------



## MacDoc

22 and dim angling to wet - lot of Tstorms in the works.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 8° this morning on the way to a warm 25° today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Still crazy humid but not as crazy humid.

Autumn is coming up the walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent most of the day sailing under sunny skies and 24C temps. Currently, it is clear and 18C. A fine day from start to finish.


----------



## SINC

A lovely evening at 24° under sunny skies as we prepare to attack some beef short ribs on the back courtyard.


----------



## MacDoc

a VERY damp ride home after a nice afternoon on the backroads S of Barrie.

Damn did it come down. Rain gear mostly worked and I did beat the Tstorm part of it home by 10 minutes.


----------



## The Doug

20 right now, light rain. 

Was warm and very humid all day. There was a sudden wango-tango thunderstorm at 10:00 a.m. today, very close and quite something. A severe thunderstorm watch was in effect all day; it changed to a warning late in the afternoon (all over now thank goodness). Huge downpour right when I sat down to dinner - I think the worst of the storm hit to the northeast of us. 

18 or 20 tomorrow with light rain or drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise with no wind or fog. So, sunny blue skies and 17C temps this morning. All is still on a Labor Day morning.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning on the way to a warm 26° this afternoon.


----------



## The Doug

19 degrees north of MTL, close to the predicted high of 20. Everything outside is sopping wet out there and light rain or drizzle is expected for the rest of the day and overnight. 

The Eastern Townships and many areas in southeastern & eastern Québec are under a rainfall warning due to moisture associated with the Lee system that's slowly making its way northward.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C in sunshine with a light breeze. A fine Labor Day is shaping up.


----------



## MacDoc

Crisp 15 at 11 am - not going to much higher - lovely air -


----------



## mrjimmy

'Crisper' this evening. The hound is happy. I was happy I wore a jacket.

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C as we approach 10PM, which is far warmer than most of the 35 Labor Day evenings I have experienced here in St.John's. No one is complaining, only hoping that it keeps up into October. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 26° and a glorious week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and a very quiet morning. School starts tomorrow for the children, so things will become more active then.


----------



## MacDoc

A chilly 11 .....lovely


----------



## eMacMan

Very crisp 2°C this AM, still better than the -3°C we had a few days ago. See the predicted 30°C has disappeared from the forecast but we are looking at high 20s for at least a few days.


----------



## ssent1

10ºC. It's a chilly day for teachers and kids going back to school. Where did the beautiful, hot summer go?


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 24C this afternoon as the various hurricanes push warm air up our way.


----------



## SINC

20°as we approach the noon hour and a revised high now of 27°.


----------



## johnp

Much the same out here on Canada's left coast -- huge high pressure system, with very warm and dry air being pushed into the area from the south -- same pattern forecasted for the whole week, with high temp's to be around 28'C (or more by week's end).

September summer, makes up for what we didn't have throughout July and early-August.

Warm for sleeping though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We set a record high for this day with temps as high as 25C with a humidex of 30C. It is now 23C with a nice wind blowing through the house with all the windows open. Nice .........


----------



## SINC

28° as we end the evening and hits in the low 30°s for the next couple of days.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to a blistering 30° today and hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 14C with a nice ocean breeze. A far cry from yesterday's hot and humid temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand day. The wind has died down, the sun is shining brightly and with 16C temps, it is possible to sit out on my back deck with my MBP and teach from there.


----------



## johnp

Sounds like a fine day on-the-go Dr.G. Cloudless sky, and very warm here, heading to the high-20's or possbily even 30'C this afternoon -- looks like a 2-3 fan evening ahead for any tv viewing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a fine day on-the-go Dr.G. Cloudless sky, and very warm here, heading to the high-20's or possbily even 30'C this afternoon -- looks like a 2-3 fan evening ahead for any tv viewing!!


Well, it is sunny and just a light wind, with 15C temps, so I have been teaching online outside and gardening off and on all day. Yesterday's 30C humidex reading brought out the fan for us to help us sleep, and one for our six two-week old puppies to help regulate their temps and to help cool down their mom while nursing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 14° on the way to another scorcher at 30° again today.


----------



## eMacMan

EC keeps promising SW AB a 30°C day but always three or four days from now. Finally seem to become more realistic for September and predicting high twenties for the next week. Currently -1°C. We did hit 28° C for 30 seconds or so yesterday so perhaps todays predicted high of 29°C is possible.


----------



## johnp

The same on-the-go and on-the-way here -- out before 6am for my early-morning walk, the tv said it was 14', it felt like much more. High on or about 30' forecasted.


----------



## CubaMark

Look what's drifting in to Eastern Newfoundland & Labrador...

*Ice islands drift into western Nfld.*





> A northeast wind blew some massive, frozen beauties into White bay, western Newfoundland, a rare September treat for people in the community of Hampden.
> 
> "When we got up this morning we were dumbfounded with what we saw,” said Eldon Drost.
> 
> Huge chunks of ice – many times the size of football fields – broke off the vast ice island that has been drifting down from the Petermann Glacier in Greenland since August 2010.
> 
> "I’ve seen icebergs higher but never so long and wide. This is unreal,” said Hampden resident Wilfred Jenkins.


(CBC)

One thing, though - is there another White Bay? The one that comes up most frequently in Google image search is north-central, certainly not "Western" Newfoundland...?


----------



## Dr.G.

CM, White Bay is in north-central NL, and there is no other one in western NL. Of course, just about everything in Canada is west from where I am sitting right now .......... except for downtown St.John's (I am in the center of the city) and on out to Cape Spear, the furthest easterly point in North America.

We had strong northerly winds yesterday which must have brought this ice sheet down to White Bay.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning as we begin our third day of oppressive heat at 31° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 19C temps with a light ocean breeze. A fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 21 at 10.30 - good weekend to play hooky I think


----------



## johnp

Hot, sunny, and calm here ... 
But "breaking news" ... the area just had (at 12;40pm) a 6.7 magnitude earthquake off the coast (west or east?) of Vancouver Island. 
The talk radio shows are alive with callers at present!!
We didn't sense anything here -- except the heat of another day in this current "heatwave".

"It's a heat wave, a tropical heat wave" .. and etc, as the lyrics of the song went .. but for these (cool and wet) temperate parts, it's days are numbered!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening here in St.John's, with 16C temps and a gentle ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Still 28° nearing 8:00 p.m., a hot evening.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning and we're in for another hot one at 26° today.


----------



## eMacMan

johnp said:


> The same on-the-go and on-the-way here -- out before 6am for my early-morning walk, the tv said it was 14', it felt like much more. High on or about 30' forecasted.


That's a lot of snow this early in the season. 

Try shift-option-8 to get the degree symbol.

Broke the 30° barrier yesterday for only the second time all summer. Hit 30.1°C for perhaps all of 30 seconds. Nice and dry so it was not at all oppressive. Currently 1°C here in SW AB and we are hopefully on our way to the mid 20s. Some smoke hanging in the air but I am not at all sure where the fires are.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beautiful today.

Or at least it was when I was last outside.

I should go out again.


----------



## johnp

Already 16°C here at 6am ... another very warm and sunny day on the go .... and the "beat (heat) goes on" .. hate to say it, but we do need a little rain.

p.s. eMacMan ... thanks for the heads-up re: degree symbol!


----------



## SINC

22° over the noon hour with bright sun. Great day for an afternoon birthday party for a friend turning 80 today.


----------



## SINC

12° with a big cool down compared to yesterday at a high of only 15° with showers today.


----------



## MacDoc

brrrrr 5 degrees on the Ottawa River and me with a borrowed sleeping bag of dubious quality and a tent. XX)
Still trying to warm up in the morning sun.
Lovely spot tho - perfectly still - some mist on the water so far another crystal blue sky like yesterday. 830km ride yesterday - 12 hours - much fun. A cold cot in a tent was not the optimum reward.....but cheap enough 











Whitewater rafting vacation Ottawa river, kayak school


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and blue skies, with a nice 11C morning temp with no wind. A fine day to be outside.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Beautiful sunshine and blue skies, with a nice 11C morning temp with no wind. A fine day to be outside.


Same here Dr.G., but about 10º warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we are up to 15C with lots of sunshine and a warm sun. Writing this outside as I have my lunch.


----------



## MacDoc

After a shivery start to the morning the day blossomed and every couple hours another layer came off. Just perfect riding day - bit of Algonquin park - just a tinge of colour.
It's still 21 at 8 pm and I look like a raccoon from sunburn on only my lower face. Just call me Rocky


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That's a lot of snow this early in the season.
> 
> Try shift-option-8 to get the degree symbol.
> 
> Broke the 30° barrier yesterday for only the second time all summer. Hit 30.1°C for perhaps all of 30 seconds. Nice and dry so it was not at all oppressive. Currently 1°C here in SW AB and we are hopefully on our way to the mid 20s. Some smoke hanging in the air but I am not at all sure where the fires are.


 True. That would be the amount of snow we get in January and February.


----------



## SINC

A very cool, windy evening at only 13°, just half of what it was last evening at the birthday party I attended.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 13C on this end of the country, with no wind and clear skies. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning at only 3° with a feels like temp of 1° and a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning, with lots of wind, courtesy of Hurricane Katia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C but with 70km/h wind gusts.


----------



## MacDoc

29 and XX)


----------



## SINC

16° this afternoon, but when the sun disappears behind the clouds, it drops like a stone to about 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a beautiful sunset starting to form ....... the winds are dying down and a MacDoc-friendly AQ of 1 here in St.John's.


----------



## johnp

A rather sultry 16° here for my walk early this morning. But unlike the previous 'many' days, a definite change 'in-the-wind' --- cool breeze came in a bit later this morning, lasted, and the 'heat-wave' has broken -- low-20° high today, quite a change. 
Looking forward to a more restful sleep tonight!!!


----------



## SINC

A very cool 2° this morning with a high of 14° and a being wet system bearing down on us from the northwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very warm 21C with full sunshine and no wind or clouds, which is rare for us.


----------



## eMacMan

Around 9°C this morning but looks like it will be cool and wet all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a very warm 21C this afternoon, due mainly to the full sunshine and no cloud cover. This is about +5C above our norms for this time of the year.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° currently and a risk of the frost summer before dawn. Only 14° with showers and the furnace has run many times tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning fog is burning away, leaving sunshine and 18C temps this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Current Conditions - Hurricane Track Information

St.John's is due for a pounding on Friday. Winds will only be about 75-100km/h, but the rain will come as 25mm per hour for four hours. That's a great deal of rain in a short span of time. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to 23° with variable cloud cover today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 18C as we prepare for Maria's arrival tomorrow, with up to 100mm of rain in a three to four hour period along with winds up to 110km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm breezes out of the southwest help to keep things cool under a 27C humidex reading here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of 9:30 PM NT, Maria has been upgraded to Category One Hurricane with sustained winds of 120 km/h.


----------



## The Doug

Batten the hatches and good luck riding out the storm, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Batten the hatches and good luck riding out the storm, Dr. G.


Mais, oui, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## dajak

Frost warning in Muskoka.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah cold here in GTA 7 degrees

Meanwhile Dr. G braces....


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Yeah cold here in GTA 7 degrees
> 
> Meanwhile Dr. G braces....


Merci, mon ami. Yes, it is a category one hurricane now, and the forecast for winds have been upped to 130km/h. It is tracking just west of us, so me will get those strong winds ............. and it brings back memories of Hurricane Igor which knocked out power for us for four days. We shall see.


----------



## The Doug

About 7 degrees right now, with a predicted high of 13 or 14. My area north of MTL had a frost warning this morning. Ew. Supposed to be nice and sunny today and well into next week though.

Best wishes to Dr. G. and everyone on The Rock who will be affected by Maria today.


----------



## SINC

11° and raining here this morning with a high of 18°. Hang on during Maria's wrath Dr. G., we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## johnp

Good luck and good wishes Dr.G., and to everyone else in Maria's path!!
Hang on to those pups, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck and good wishes Dr.G., and to everyone else in Maria's path!!
> Hang on to those pups, eh!!


Merci, johnp. Pups are fine and oblivious to the storm. The six adult doxies we own, however, are being forced outside against their will every few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 14C this morning. While it is breezy, there is a freshness in the air and a good day to be outside. A far cry from yesterday.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to a seasonal high of 17° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty much seasonal in SW AB as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny here in a windy St.John's.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to 16° with sunny periods. Fall is in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very sunny. A great Sunday to work out in the garden.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> 6° this morning on the way to 16° with sunny periods. Fall is in the air.


Sorry to hear the sky is falling. Somehow I thought that only happened in MDs baliwick.

Seasonal further South as well but a tiny bit warmer at 8°C.


----------



## johnp

12°, dark and damp early-morning here. Much the same yesterday morning, but it brightened and dried by late-morning. Skipped my walk this morning - went out, but just couldn't get myself to venture in the heavy shower that was on the go!! Will try again later.


----------



## SINC

Went back to bed and just awoke in the Rainbow Valley Campground which is smack in the middle of the city of Edmonton on the shores of Whitemud Creek. It is barely above zero, but not yet 1° here and while the grass is white with a heavy dew, there is no frost on our windows. A revised high of 19° in the sunshine will make our second day here a pleasant one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 17C temps with no wind make this a fine Fall day.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely 18 and lots of riders out at the Shed after a chilly week.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning but a feels like temp of only 3° and a high of 17° today.


----------



## CubaMark

Heavy rain overnight ended a little while ago, but still foggy, 15C and very wet out there... the rainy season has come to the mountain desert of Zacatecas...


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like another cool wet day here in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 18C right now. A great day to mow the lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 13C this morning, but there is a gathering storm brewing to give us some rain.


----------



## SINC

6° here this morning on the way to 19° in the sunshine and a glorious end to summer in the mid to high 20°s running right through Monday.


----------



## SINC

6° here, 10° in the city on the way to a warm but cloudy 24° today and a lovely week ahead with highs near 30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 15C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Macified

3C mix of sun and clouds in Park City, UT at 7:30am. Should hit 20ish by mid-afternoon. Pretty typical fall weather.


----------



## johnp

Overcast and quite warm (16°) this morning when I went out for my walk at 5:30am. It has remained overcast, and the temperature has not increased much since then. There's been no rain as yet, but it's on the way -- forecast calls for quite heavy rain by evening, overnight, and tomorrow.
Doctor's app't tomorrow, so a rainy day seems quite appropriate!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with no wind and 15C temps and clear skies. An ideal night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

24° with a light breeze to end a lovely late summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is just now forming in the east. There are a few clouds to the east but blue skies up above. Should be a great day here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm 14° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and sunny 19C at lunchtime. A fine way to say goodbye to summer.


----------



## SINC

Another warm morning at 12° and today begins the start of a glorious fall weekend with highs of 27° both today and tomorrow and 26° Sunday.


----------



## johnp

We've been under the influence of a warm "mid-Pacific high" today - it was already a very sultry, warm 18C when I went out for my early-am walk at 5:30am. Ouch, I dressed much too warm for my walk -- came back with that "warm and wet" feeling as if I had been covered in a plastic bag!!! :yikes:
Got back into short pants (which I thought I had put away!!) and a t-shirt for shopping and other walkabouts after that.
Only a low-mid 20C high, but with the humidity, it sure "feels" warmer!!


----------



## SINC

Cloud cover hindered our predicted high, but we did make it to 24‚ pretty good when the average high for this time of year is 10° lower. Sun tomorrow will jump us to 28°. Great fall football weather.


----------



## SINC

A warm 11° this morning on the way to a hot high of 28° today and a scorching 30° on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

10° now, but heading for a high of 30° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and we might hit 20C, which is fine for us towards the end of Sept.


----------



## SINC

Doesn't matter what weather you look at, they're all the same. Sweltering, but oddly enough not a record. That dates back many years ago.


----------



## SINC

And it is still climbing:


----------



## johnp

Between the rain showers (which were heavy early this morning, and again this afternoon), it's been mild and dry. I think autiumn is telling us it's about to fall!!

and now it's sunny!!! Weather in Canada, it's changeable, eh!!


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning day in Algonquin Park.....

800k loop well worth it










It's still 20 outside - left at 7.30 am - a bit chilly 13 but sun the whole day and up to 24.

Classic Algonquin :clap:


----------



## SINC

16° this morning, but with a high of only 19° will see little change by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise, with 12C temps and blue skies up above.


----------



## Dr.G.

More blue skies, a slight ocean breeze and 15C temps. This day just keeps getting beter and better.


----------



## johnp

Cool, wet, and very windy!! Lots of power outages throughout the Lower Mainland of BC. Some lessening of the winds forecasted for the afternoon. 
It's definitely a wet, west coast "fall day" here today!!


----------



## SINC

16° and sunny this afternoon with a light breeze. A pleasant day indeed after that 32° yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and still sunny. Spent the afternoon mowing the lawn and getting the backyard ready for the first frost of Fall sometime in the next couple of months.


----------



## johnp

It's now about 2:10pm and the wind has really died - yeah!! Cool day, only about 11C, and still raining. Just came in from a sit out on the balcony - autumn wet can have its beauty too!!


----------



## SINC

Turns out it is a lovely fall afternoon, warm and sunny at 19°.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning on the way to a pleasant 20° in the sunshine today.


----------



## johnp

About 16C at present (just after 1pm) - dry, some heavy-looking clouds and a few blue spots, maybe a shower before the afternoon is out. Nice for my early-am walk, about 12C, overcast, but dry and a good temperature for walking. 

Saw another coyote this morning -- seems they like to be out & about in this area about the same time I do!! I laughed when he crossed a street in an intersection in front of me - he used the pedestrian crosswalk!! and then walked on the sidewalk, aross the street from me, before heading up and into a small park area!!


----------



## MacDoc

Warm and muggy at 22 - marginal aq for this time of year - damn wind out of Ohio


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cool with very fresh and clean here, MacDoc. Come on down .............


----------



## eMacMan

Mostly rain and cool today. Tomorrow promising sunshine but also fairly cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful blue skies and lots of sunshine, with a bit of a nip in the air a couple of hours ago before the sun was fully up in the sky.


----------



## SINC

3° here at Elk Island National Park this morning and a cooler day at only 14° today.


----------



## johnp

Sunny, clear, and cooler - lovely early-autumn day. Our 9C early this morning felt a little 'fresh'. In the low-mid-teens for the high today -- about 14C here at present (1pm).


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening here in St.John's, with 13C temps, no winds and a nice sunset just ready to form in an hour or so.


----------



## SINC

Beat our high by a degree at 15°, but oh my how the wind does continue to blow, 40 kph gusting to 60.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning as our first frost of the season hits, but a nice day at 18° is in store.


----------



## eMacMan

-5°C this morning. Should struggle into the low 20s. Looks like a low wind day as well, so I will not be spending the day on the computer.


----------



## eMacMan

What a fabulous day, viewing leaves and picnic meals.


----------



## SINC

9° and a final day or warmth at 23° today, then we tank.


----------



## SINC

6° here this morning on the way to 14° with evening showers.


----------



## MacDoc

Werry werry chilly. UP to 7 from 1....add much wind and some rain and it's a stay inside day.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool wet day here in SW AB. East winds are never good.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning with a feels like reading of just 1° on the way to a seasonal high of 14° today.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a warm 18° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy and balmy 18C as Hurricane Ophelia heads away from St.John's, having come over us last night.


----------



## SINC

Just 2° here this morning on the way to a high of 15° with showers.


----------



## eMacMan

Supposedly cool wet weather settling in over Southern AB, though forecast temps should be high enough to keep the precipitation from turning white.


----------



## MacDoc

Absolutely glorious :clap: 20 degrees, not a cloud in the sky and no wind. Lovely day to play hooky and indeed I am.


----------



## SINC

7° here this morning with showers possible and a high of 15°, about average for this time of year.


----------



## eMacMan

Gloomy forecast for Southern AB now continues through Friday. No more sun, no more double digit highs before the weekend.:yikes:


----------



## arminia

29 in Winnipeg at 1 pm.


----------



## SINC

Only 9° and heavy overcast has it looking quite dark.


----------



## eMacMan

Things looking rather bleak for the Maritimes over the next 24 hours.

Already some power lines down.


----------



## MacDoc

Nother stunning day - 20 and sunny...cloudless and the colours are just starting. Great day to play hooky.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Things looking rather bleak for the Maritimes over the next 24 hours.
> 
> Already some power lines down.


It is headed our way, or so we are told. 15C and cloudy as we await the wind and rain.


----------



## SINC

7° on the way to 15° with showers again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a nice sunrise this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

So here in SW AB the temp has dropped to 2°C and the rain has turned to big slushy snowflakes. Starting to stick at higher elevations.

Ironically a "Rainfall Warning" has now been posted for our area.tptptptp


----------



## BigDL

6º C sunny with cloudy periods Had some wet flurries. Yes, wet snow that melted as soon as it hit a surface.


----------



## johnp

BigDL ..... hang in there, that white stuff will fall and stick soon!!  

Still rather mild here - about 12C for my walk this morning (6 am), damp streets and walks, but no rain. In the 'teens' for the high, mostly overcast, but dry, and not as dark and dreary as it could be!!


----------



## SINC

7° with showers this morning and clearing this afternoon with a high of 14°.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> So here in SW AB the temp has dropped to 2°C and the rain has turned to big slushy snowflakes. Starting to stick at higher elevations.
> 
> Ironically a "Rainfall Warning" has now been posted for our area.tptptptp


Pretty much an instant replay less the rainfall warning.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

10° with high overcast as we approach the noon hour. No precip, but it sure looks threatening.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning , but it feels like 2°. A high of 13° in the sunshine today, a nice fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning. A good day to mow the lawn, which is still a lush green and still growing.


----------



## mrjimmy

Beyoootiful autumn day here in TO.

Warm sunshine, trees beginning to turn, all the doors and windows open in the house.

Going to a high of 26º. She couldn't have picked a better weekend for it.


----------



## eMacMan

Removing the rainfall warning made yesterday quite soggy. 

It's still cool and cloudy but not raining, at least for the moment. However I doubt that we shall see a double digit high today.


----------



## MacDoc

15 heading to 22 - lovely riding weather 0 Grand Bend on the radar


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice evening, with 11C temps and no wind. Very quiet.


----------



## jedistemo

Was up to 24 today, felt like a normal summer day. 26 is the high for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

4° here this morning on the way to a sunny 15°, a nice fall day.


----------



## MacDoc

12 heading to 24 - perfect day - zero wind..
got to 26 along Lake Michigan yesterday - Harley rider was out with no shirt. :yikes:
Likely nudged 30 further away from the lake.
more please


----------



## jedistemo

Another warm one today - no complaints.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and lovely at Arthur.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C this afternoon. No complaints.


----------



## Yamcha

This is extremely annoying, am I the only one who gets e-mails constantly about this thread?? Anyone know how to disable it??


----------



## SINC

Yamcha said:


> This is extremely annoying, am I the only one who gets e-mails constantly about this thread?? Anyone know how to disable it??


Check your settings under "User CP">"Subscribed threads"?


----------



## Yamcha

SINC said:


> Check your settings under "User CP">"Subscribed threads"?


Thanks


----------



## mrjimmy

Absolutely stellar weekend so far. Sunny and warm; not autumn like at all and certainly not Thanksgiving like. 

Today should be woodsmoke, sweaters and rosy cheeks. Instead it's sandals, short sleeves and sunburn.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on a sunny Thanksgiving day with a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

According to the almighty weather widget, we are nearing the end of a blissful run of warm sunny days. 

Soon comes the cooler temps, rain and the slow march towards winter.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning but it feels cooler. A high of only 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is breaking through the clouds with 9C temps.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like the pall may be lifting. May even get in another colours run today or tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Only 3° this morning on a wet and rainy day with a high of 13°.


----------



## MacDoc

More seasonal 16 and rain coming. Going back up next Sunday tho. :clap:
29 in Fredericton on the weekend......busted a record big time....
Certainly felt very warm here tho I did not see anything above 26 - still a whole long weekend and then some of that in October - can't complain.


----------



## jedistemo

Clouds have rolled in for a long stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C. A quiet Fall day.


----------



## mrjimmy

What a difference a day makes.

Howling winds and driving rain. Power outages all around us.

Batten down the hatches!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> What a difference a day makes.
> 
> Howling winds and driving rain. Power outages all around us.
> 
> Batten down the hatches!


Souinds like St.John's, mrj. Stay safe and take care of your hound.

A quiet sunny and 8C morning here.


----------



## SINC

An hour and a half from sunrise here yet at 3° on the way to a sunny high of 10° today.


----------



## SINC

4° and headed for 11° today under sunny skies.


----------



## The Doug

Lots of rain and wind forecast for today and overnight. Some central parts of Qc. are under a rainfall warning. No warning for MTL and my area further north. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## SINC

0° here this morning and a cold and wet high of 10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rainfall. Warmer weather is forecast for each day as we approach next week, so more mowing of the lawn shall be in order. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a fairly nice day. We are starting out at -6°C so reaching double digits is an outside chance at best.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as the rain has stopped and the sun is trying to shine.


----------



## MacDoc

Very November - 40km winds, 9 degrees and wet


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some fog. Feels like our July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C ............ warmer than it was here for most of July. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with a sunny high of 11° today.


----------



## MacDoc

a brisk 8 up at the Shed - bit of sun - figured I'd get my ride in early since rain is forecast and needed to test cooler weather gear. All well except chilly feet so might look for a better pair of thermal socks today. Colour is GONE....wind and rain just stripped the trees. 
November look....


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and overcast this morning, but with no wind or rain. Our trees are just now starting to turn colors, but mostly things are the color green, except for my wife's garden plants which are still blooming.


----------



## SINC

We've slid down to -5° now with a very thick frost covering everything.


----------



## jamesB

We've had a great late summer, still nice and sunny, but the last two mornings have seen white frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've slid down to -5° now with a very thick frost covering everything.





jamesB said:


> We've had a great late summer, still nice and sunny, but the last two mornings have seen white frost.


Don't want to hear the "f" word ......... and certainly not the "s" word. 17C here now as my wife has brought in some nice roses and other flowering plants she just cut. Strange Fall here in St.John's, with record cool temps this summer and now near-record warmth in the month of October.


----------



## eMacMan

Dropped to -7°C for several hours pre-dawn. A bit cloudy and it looks like we shall again fall just short of double digits.

Yesterday was quite hazy but even so the fall colours in the Fernie, BC area were well worth the drive. Quite a bit of snow on the peaks, even though this is definitely early. 

Predictions for the winter, by the Accuweather guys who have been getting it right, call for a winter averaging 5°C below normal temps. Also calling for as much or more snow than last winter. :-( Sadly that forecast may prove reliable as the Environment Canada guys, after drinking the Hadley kool-aid, are once again predicting a milder than normal winter. Given that EC has been making the same prediction 3 years running, and three years in a row have been colder and snowier than normal, you can guess how little credibility they retain. 

Already had the fire going four times this month. Normal is the first fire during the last week of October.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Dropped to -7°C for several hours pre-dawn. A bit cloudy and it looks like we shall again fall just short of double digits.
> 
> Yesterday was quite hazy but even so the fall colours in the Fernie, BC area were well worth the drive. Quite a bit of snow on the peaks, even though this is definitely early.
> 
> Predictions for the winter, by the Accuweather guys who have been getting it right, call for a winter averaging 5°C below normal temps. Also calling for as much or more snow than last winter. :-( Sadly that forecast may prove reliable as the Environment Canada guys, after drinking the Hadley kool-aid, are once again predicting a milder than normal winter. Given that EC has been making the same prediction 3 years running, and three years in a row have been colder and snowier than normal, you can guess how little credibility they retain.
> 
> Already had the fire going four times this month. Normal is the first fire during the last week of October.


I had my woodstove going in the latter half of July and at times in August. Right now, the windows are open to let in some fresh air. No wind and 19C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a mild 15C with our windows still open. A fine night.


----------



## Dr T

*Chilly on our beach*



Dr.G. said:


> I had my woodstove going in the latter half of July and at times in August. Right now, the windows are open to let in some fresh air. No wind and 19C at just past 3PM.


It is already Mid October. We are thinking about starting the woodstove soon. We used to start it around Halloween end of Oct, but it feels chilly in the morning. [Possible solution: Sleep in, feed the pets and check email later.] . We have about a week's supply of firewood in the house, so must bring in more tomorrow-Monday.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning here today, a sign of things to come. A high of 12° under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise an hour ago or so and now it's sunny with 12C temps. A great day developing. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, not a cloud in the sky, no wind to speak of and 15C temps. This is the summer's day we did not have in July and August.


----------



## SINC

7° under cloudy skies most of today with a high of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 13C this morning. The leaves are starting to turn color. I love this time of year. Even when it is not sunny, the yellows and reds make it nice to look outside.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees and Novemberish - colour gone  Wet too.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a bit of sunshine. Colors are just now starting to come out in their Fall beauty.


----------



## Dr.G.

A spectacular sunrise is just now forming just under the rain clouds. Heavy rain is forecast for all of today here in St.John's, but right now, everything is glowing red with the rising sun.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to only 9° today in the rain. Still those are average temps for the time of year.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with clearing skies and a sunny high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C with temps going up to 16C as the sun comes out this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C right now. The sun tried to shine, but never quite made it past the cloud cover. Still, it is a mild day outside.


----------



## SINC

3° under partial cloud cover and a high of 12° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 15C outside. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm sunny 16C as we approach 1PM. Just outside mowing the lawn for what should be the last time this year. We shall see.


----------



## ComputerBoffins

14C with Bright Blue Sky and a light sprinkling of clouds.

Pretty darned lovely really.


----------



## eMacMan

A cloudy day here in SW AB seems to have turned liquid. The 10°C we saw between midnight and 4 am will probably turn out to be the high for today.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

ComputerBoffins said:


> 14C with Bright Blue Sky and a light sprinkling of clouds.
> 
> Pretty darned lovely really.


With no location in your post or below your avatar, the information is meaningless.


----------



## SINC

A lovely fall day here in bright sunshine, 8° and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine evening, clear, no wind and a mild 10C.


----------



## SINC

Only 4c here and quite cool.


----------



## SINC

5° and feels much colder in the rain here this morning with a high of 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 13C temps. A fine Fall day to get out and enjoy the colors of the maple leaves, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies and no wind ......... a fine night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## SINC

10° in bright sunshine, but a nasty cold NW wind makes it feel much colder as we dip to -6 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 10C here in St.John's with crystal clear skies and no wind. A perfect night for stargazing -- just got in from viewing the heavens for an hour. Amazing to see the number of stars through a telescope vs the naked eye.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning, right on our seasonal average, with a high of 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet and cloudy 11C today, with temps to increase as the sun appears this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with a high of 8° today, our seasonal norm for late October.


----------



## eMacMan

Still waiting for yesterdays snow to come to SW AB. Current predictions now pointing towards tomorrow. Still much too early unless we are trying to beat last years record.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C with lots of wind and rain in our forecast for tonight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
3:57 PM NDT Tuesday 25 October 2011
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Wind gusts of up to 110 km/h are expected overnight tonight and Wednesday.


All this and an inch of rain.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning but it feels much colder with a stiff breeze and a high of only 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds with gusts over 100km/h is blasting heavy rain against the side of my house. Luckily, it is 9C outside, so it is coming down as rain and not a foot of snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow forecast has disappeared altogether, though highs of less than 5°C are being predicted over the next two days here in SW AB. Hey I can handle that as long as the sun keeps shining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Steill strong winds and heavy rains here in St.John's, but a mild 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 10C but a light rain has washed away the fog. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds with gusts nearing 100km/h are blasting us again this morning.


----------



## SINC

-3° at the moment with a high of 8° today with unsettled conditions and showers.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -6° this morning and the furnace is running steadily. A high of 9° in the sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Went below freezing over night - just at 0 now but sunny finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies just now here in St.John's. Should be a fine day but a bit nippy at 8C in the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning under cloudy skies and headed up to 10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 7C temps this morning. A fine day to work outside and start to rake up the leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this afternoon. Starting to plant some Springtime-blooming bulbs. Hopefully, there shall not be too much snow this Winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

8° here as well under bright sunshine, but a cool breeze.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a high of 9° in light rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool morning with just 2C.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning under partial cloud and a high of 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 7C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Fall is in the air at -5° this morning and a high of only 7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall is coming here as well. A cool 4C with some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a cool 4C, but there is a beautiful half moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## johnp

3C for my early-am walk today - some frost on roofs, cars, etc. - the coolest morning of this fall so far, but clear and dry, and really felt fresh. Sunny dry day, but dirty weather coming in for tomorrow though - wind and rain - more typical fall-stuff for this time out here!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind from the past few days has blown many of the leaves off the trees. By this weekend, most, if not all the leave will have changed colors and will be on the ground, ready to gather up for mulch and compost.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise about an hour ago, and now there is lots of sunshine, blue skies and a chilly 2C.


----------



## SINC

-4° an hour before sunrise with a sunny high of 10°, well above our seasonal norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 5C this morning.


----------



## johnp

4C, partly cloudy, dry, and still here this morning. Likely see more clouds and some showers later. High of 10C or so predicted. Fine for my early-am walk!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 9C this afternoon. That will be our high for the day, but it has been a grand day nonetheless.


----------



## eMacMan

Very cool and windy today here in SW AB. Still nothing like those 120 km+ gusts we saw on Sunday


----------



## johnp

It's become quite overcast this afternoon, apparently rain & wind on its way (soon? or later?). Only about 7C, so still well-short of the earlier target forecasted this morning by the weather folks (but lots of afternoon left!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 5C with a beautiful half moon brightly shining in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

-3° under cloudy skies with a high of only 6° today with *shudders* snow this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 5C temps already today. I am going to mow the lawn for the last time, but moreso to mulch the leaves that fell overnight. Most trees still have about 20% of their leaves, so this will have to be done next week as well. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A -16° wind chill makes our -9° temperature this morning seem much colder. A high today of -1°.


----------



## eMacMan

Light snow fall falling this AM in SW AB. They have upped the ante on last nights prediction of less than an inch. Now we can supposedly expect 4-6 inches. We shall see.

Temp is around -3°C on it's way to a blistering predicted high of -6°C. 

I think we can officially declare winter underway.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Light snow fall falling this AM in SW AB. They have upped the ante on last nights prediction of less than an inch. Now we can supposedly expect 4-6 inches. We shall see.
> 
> Temp is around -3°C on it's way to a blistering predicted high of -6°C.
> 
> I think we can officially declare winter underway.tptptptp


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

10C in sunshine at we approach 1PM here in St.John's. A nice day to be out raking leaves ......... and watching my dogs run through these piles of leaves to mulch.


----------



## johnp

1C and fog early this morning, 'fresh' for my walk. Bright and sunny morning, heading to a possible 7C for the high.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -13° this morning with a high today of only 3°.


----------



## eMacMan

-15°C earlier this AM. The snow kindly limited itself to about an inch yesterday. Stayed at home yesterday knowing that too many drivers would have forgotten about ice over the last four or five months. Hopefully this group is now sidelined in the body shop thus making the roads safe for the rest of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 5C right now. A bit of a breeze is helping blow off the leaves from the trees. We still have about 20% leaf cover, which is atypical for this time in November.


----------



## johnp

Nice early-fall day -- from about 3C this morning, to about 8C this afternoon -- no wind, dry, and sunny. Many trees still have most of their fall-coloured leaves, and many others still have leaves that are very green. A big "fall" to come soon, I suspect!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine but a cool 2C outside. Still, my dogs like the opportunity to just lie on the back deck and warm themselves in the sunlight.


----------



## SINC

-9° today on the way to only -1° as we slowly sink into winter.


----------



## johnp

0C this morning, our coldest morning so far. Looks like a decent day ahead, mostly sunny and up to about 8C.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -9° today on the way to only -1° as we slowly sink into winter.


:-(

It is too early for talk of Winter. tptptptp

Cool here in St.John's as well, but sunshine and now 3C makes taking the dogs for a walk pleasant.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> :-(
> 
> It is too early for talk of Winter. tptptptp
> 
> Cool here in St.John's as well, but sunshine and now 3C makes taking the dogs for a walk pleasant.


Actually we in Alberta had a bit of a reprieve this year. Winter usually blows in just in time to catch the trick or treaters. This year it held off until the fourth of November. Alpen-glo two mornings running so Winter has indeed officially arrived.

Here in SW AB we are currently at -12°C but hoping to hit 0°C for maybe 20 or 30 seconds. Any ways the sun is/will be out and wind is down so all in all a pleasant winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Actually we in Alberta had a bit of a reprieve this year. Winter usually blows in just in time to catch the trick or treaters. This year it held off until the fourth of November.
> 
> Here in SW AB we are currently at -12°C but hoping to hit 0°C for maybe 20 or 30 seconds. Any ways the sun is/will be out and wind is down so all in all a pleasant winter day.


Pleasant fall day here. 3C is still not cold enough to cause all the leaves to come down from the trees, so we still have a nice display of yellows and oranges and reds to glow in the morning sunshine. The dreary days of Winter, complete with lots of snow, will sadly come soon enough. Still, for today, it is just something to think about as gardening chores need to be completed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very windy night, but with 6C at least it is not cold as we look up at a beautiful moon in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

A chilly 2° as we begin the fall to -11° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C this morning. Very windy, which is blowing more and more leaves off of the trees.


----------



## SINC

Our high for the day will be 5° when we get there later this afternoon. Currently we sit at -5°.


----------



## johnp

Overcast, 4C for my walk this morning. Rain on its way, sprinkles had just started on my return. High of about 6C forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C which might be our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like seasonal temps for the next few days here in SW AB.

Still compared to last year "seasonal" looks awfully good.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 1° near the noon hour. Four more to go.


----------



## johnp

About 5C here, at noon. Wet, windy, and damp-cold - that wet, west coast stuff that chills to the bones, and aggravates our arthritis!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is high in the south eastern sky. Still 5C and the clouds are drifting slowly in front of the moon every few minutes. A nice evening ............. even if it is only 520PM and dark outside.


----------



## SINC

We outdid ourselves and got to 7° this afternoon. a nice fall day. Today we surpassed a record set in 1953 for the latest date without snowfall of November 6. Every day now adds to the new record although there is snow forecast for Friday.


----------



## johnp

It's worse here ..... 3C, windy, wet, and damp-cold (to say the least!!). Well, as they often say out here, at least it's not snowing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 2C ...... but the moon is shining brightly, as are the stars and planets that are visible to the naked eye. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr T

johnp said:


> About 5C here, at noon. Wet, windy, and damp-cold - that wet, west coast stuff that chills to the bones, and aggravates our arthritis!!


You must live halfway up the mountain. Or worse.

We are told to expect a bone chilling 4 overnight low here in the Sainted Islands.

I would not expect a noon temp of 5 til like Xmas or New years, and then we will have some rip-roaring bonfires going to stave off the chill.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and 2C ...... but the moon is shining brightly, as are the stars and planets that are visible to the naked eye. A fine evening.


We had visitors from Ontariario last night, and enjoyed the moon and stars. And they quite enjoyed the deer and owls and all the little birds, and the last of our flowers that we have managed to keep the deer off for this one last fambly visit from Back East, as we call anything that side of Sask..


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr T said:


> We had visitors from Ontariario last night, and enjoyed the moon and stars. And they quite enjoyed the deer and owls and all the little birds, and the last of our flowers that we have managed to keep the deer off for this one last fambly visit from Back East, as we call anything that side of Sask..


A beautiful moon and lots of stars here as well, Dr. T. ............ here in the end of "Back East".


----------



## SINC

Another nice fall day at -5° with a sunny high of 4° today. Flurries are expected on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 7C this morning, but sunshine and warmer temps are forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Overcast, calm, and 6C this morning, heading up to a forecasted high of 9C, with some showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 11C temps. Wish we had this sort of weather in June. Such is Life. Still, this sort of day in early November is a gift from Mother Nature, and shall be appreciated and enjoyed.


----------



## SINC

3° in bright sunshine with no wind as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

About 8C here at noon, though it doesn't feel it. Overcast, low clouds weighing on the horizon, light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as the sun is starting to set, turning everything in the western sky pink. A nice way to end a fine day.


----------



## johnp

Wow, it sure changed here since my last post. The clouds thinned and parted for a while, and we were able to sit out on the balcony to enjoy a few minutes of sunshine (and some wine!!). The sun break didn't last long, but it was enjoyed while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C already this morning. A fine Fall day, with lots of fall colors all about us still.


----------



## SINC

A stiff breeze makes our temperature of -9° feel like -16° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with lots of sunshine and no wind ........... feels like June.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C with a nice sunset starting to form. I still have to get used to the sun setting this early in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## johnp

Mild fall day, stayed near 8C overnight, so a rather balmy early-morning start to the day, and for my early-am walk. Up around the 10C mark at present (just before noon), and could get higher -- a bright, overcast sky. The trees are bewildered!!


----------



## SINC

A cool noon hour at only 2° with scattered cloud and a cold wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunset here ............ but it's not even 5PM yet.


----------



## jamesB

Forecast for tomorrow looks good, maybe I'll get my lawn cut once again and some more leaves cleaned up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon with Jupiter shining brightly nearby in a clear sky. 6C and no wind makes this a grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies with no clouds and no wind, makes the 4C temps feel mild. A fine day is shaping up.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to 9° today, unusual for November, but snow is forecast to begin tomorrow and continue for a few days. I am not looking forward to shovelling the white stuff. if it stays as mild as forecast, most of it should melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C as we approach 1PM. A grand afternoon weather-wise.


----------



## johnp

Great early-fall day -- an overcast, but balmy 10C for my walk at 5:30 this morning. Broken skies after that, turning to some lovely sunshine and very mild temp's by early-afternoon. Just came in from an hour out on the balcony - soaking in some of the sunshine and a little wine. Took the air temperature, 15C in the shade. There's a big change coming for tomorrow, but for now, we have no complaints!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon and Jupiter are shining brightly this evening.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning under cloudy skies with a high today of 4° with flurries possible.


----------



## johnp

Heavy rain showers this morning -- brought down thousands of leaves to blanket local walks, streets, and driveways. Up to about 9C this afternoon, then a major change is forecasted for later this afternoon, evening, and overnight -- clearing, and a wind warning has been issued, with NW winds of up to 90 clicks forecasted, and the temperature dropping to about 0C overnight. 
Ouch! - from very spring-like conditions yesterday, quickly back to winter stuff tonight!!


----------



## MLeh

Thunder here! Very unusual. (The heavy rain and winds aren't so unusual.)


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 8C temps today after a fine weather day for the Remembrance Day services.


----------



## SINC

Just 0° as we prepare for a low of -5° and our first snowfall of the season, an anticipated 2 - 5 cm to be on the ground by morning.


----------



## eMacMan

So here in SW AB, been snowing since noon. Finally tapered off about an hour ago with 3 inches on the ground. Temp about 0°C.


----------



## SINC

No snow as of this writing but it is forecast to hit between now and dawn, an accumulation of 5 cm. It won't last though, with a high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy 10C, but with winds out of the southwest, they are balmy.


----------



## eMacMan

And the snow continues this AM. Thankfully not very deep but wet and heavy as early season snows tend to be.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

Well, our snow has arrived but nowhere near projections, more of a skiff really. Now at -2‚ with a revised high of 0° under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still windy, sunny and still 10C as the leaves are still coming off of the trees. We are down to about 10% leaf cover, which is still a great amount for this time in November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 8C at 11AM here in St.John's. Looks like a great Fall day is developing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and a nice 9C as we approach 2PM. A grand day to be outside gardening, which is what I have been doing since noon.


----------



## SINC

2° as we near the noon hour with light snow, but big flakes falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 2° as we near the noon hour with light snow, but big flakes falling.


----------



## SINC

A wind chill of -12° with an actual temperature of -6° and light snow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. Sunny blue skies with a chilly 2C outside makes for the start of a great day.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely weather for mid November - 14 today - mixed sun and cloud and rain....was 17 all last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C as we approach 4PM tea time here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The wind is up, snow falling and a wind chill of -10° over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind is up, snow falling and a wind chill of -10° over the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

It's noonhour, about 7C, it's clear, with a bright-blue sky, and blowing a NorWester. OK, remaining leaves, if you can handle this one without falling, you're good to go for the winter!! Good luck!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy morning, but with 11C temps, I am not complaining. I love fog and hate snow and cold weather, so today is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

-11° with a wind chill of -16° and a high of only -4° today.


----------



## CubaMark

My Mac's weather widget says +10, but every other weather service here ranges between -1 and +1. Too damn cold for Mexico... Especially without central heating, insulation, windows that actually close... Why did I decide a mountain desert would be a good place to live...?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> My Mac's weather widget says +10, but every other weather service here ranges between -1 and +1. Too damn cold for Mexico... Especially without central heating, insulation, windows that actually close... Why did I decide a mountain desert would be a good place to live...?


CM, it is going up to 14C in Halifax today, so think of home ............. that might help you to stay a bit warm. Good luck, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C here in St.John's as the fog slowly lifts.


----------



## eMacMan

-14°C here in SW AB overnight. Looks like a struggle for zero followed by colder weather later this week.

For you ski bums almost all of the Colorado Ski areas are now open. 

With La Nina once again settling in, it looks like another long cold winter for those of us out west. Last winter we used all those palm trees Hensen sent us as firewood. If he and Mann would be kind enough to send us several more cords it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a wind chill of -18° at the noon hour. No way will we reach our forecast high of -4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C with rain replacing the fog. It is a bit gloomy outside, but there are still yellow leaves on the maple tree outside my window so it makes things a bit less glum.


----------



## johnp

At near noon, it's clear, bright, and 'fresh', about 6C. Closer to 1C for my early-am walk - clear and dry, bright moon and stars, great conditions!!


----------



## eMacMan

Starting to snow.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Starting to snow.tptptptp


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 12C now that the rain has stopped and the fog has returned. Looks like a scene out of an old Sherlock Holmes movies with the streets of St.John's replacing the foggy streets of London.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Up to 12C now that the rain has stopped and the fog has returned. Looks like a scene out of an old Sherlock Holmes movies with the streets of St.John's replacing the foggy streets of London.


Now that's the St. John's I experienced several times in the 80's. Many fond memories of walks in the fog from downtown and the waterfront up to The Battery.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Now that's the St. John's I experienced several times in the 80's. Many fond memories of walks in the fog from downtown and the waterfront up to The Battery.


Yes, I always loved to walk along the St.John's Harbor, or along Water or Duckworth Streets when I lived in Devon Row, down by the old Hotel Newfoundland. I live near Churchill Park now, so the fog is not as thick as when I lived downtown.


----------



## okcomputer

Very warm in Halifax as well. Went for a walk around the neighborhood and couldn't believe how nice it was at 9pm on a November evening!


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with light winds and a high of -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with lots of early morning sunshine and light winds. Amazingly, there are still plenty of yellow leaves on the maple trees around my house.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to -12°, wind chill at -18°. Much colder by Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've fallen to -12°, wind chill at -18°. Much colder by Friday.


 Are these normal temps for mid-November???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C. A fine day to work out in the garden finishing up Fall chores. Some leaves are still on the trees in my backyard, so I can't get to the final raking them up for compost and mulch just yet.


----------



## johnp

Overcast and about 2C this (early) morning. Rain (possibly mixed with some white stuff) and strong winds on the way later this morning and throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C right now at just past 1PM. That will most likely be our high for the day. It is supposed to cloud over tonight with a bit of rain tomorrow, but with temps going up to 12C. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Now close to 1pm, and the wind and rain have arrived. At only a degree or two above freezing, it's a very chilly damp cold, to say the least!! But it's rain, and not the white stuff .. not sure that will remain the case tonight and/or overnight though?


----------



## SINC

A winter storm warning has just been issued for the Edmonton area with high winds and snow accumulations of 12 cm. Our very first blizzard of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A winter storm warning has just been issued for the Edmonton area with high winds and snow accumulations of 12 cm. Our very first blizzard of the year.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Currently -12° with a wind chill factor of -22° and the big storm is just now beginning. A blizzard warning is in effect with heavy snowfall and high winds expected all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently -12° with a wind chill factor of -22° and the big storm is just now beginning. A blizzard warning is in effect with heavy snowfall and high winds expected all day.


Again, bonne chance and drive carefully if you have to venture outside. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some light rain this afternoon here in St.John's. A bland day, but at least we don't have to shovel any snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Went to bed last night expecting to wake to flying snow shovels. Alas the chinook wind warning was a fake out. Instead I awoke to two inches of snow with more on the way. Oh well at least I don't have to chase the shovel.

For whatever reason, this year I somehow managed to get the snow tires on just before the first big snow storm. Usually have to slip and slide several miles to do that little chore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 9C temps are settling in over us here in St.John's. All is very still and it is actually getting warmer, with the forecast of temps at about 12C. Very atypical for this time in November.


----------



## SINC

The weather guys were out to lunch with all their blustering about snowfall and winter storm warnings. We might have got 2 cm and the winds have died down. They get a failing grade on this forecast. Not even close.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The weather guys were out to lunch with all their blustering about snowfall and winter storm warnings. We might have got 2 cm and the winds have died down. They get a failing grade on this forecast. Not even close.


Count your blessings, Sinc. There was a day in January about 7 years ago when Environment Canada forecast 5cm of snow for St.John's, with moderate winds. 30 hours later, 83cm of snow fell, blown about by 100+km/h winds. It shut down St.John's for nearly two days.


----------



## SINC

Environment Canada is famous for getting it wrong. Their record appears to be intact again today.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Environment Canada is famous for getting it wrong. Their record appears to be intact again today.


Here as well. Today I shoveled at least 3 inches of partly cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Environment Canada is famous for getting it wrong. Their record appears to be intact again today.


Sadly, when EC is incorrect for their forecasts for St.John's, we usually suffer. Light rain turns into 4 inches in five hours, flurries turn into a true blizzard of 45cm or more, sunny skies turn into days of fog and mist.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Here as well. Today I shoveled at least 3 inches of partly cloudy.


What sort of shovel did you use???


----------



## Dr.G.

We briefly got up to 11C about an hour or so ago, and then the wind shifted, so we are back to 9C. Still, the rain has stopped and the fog has lifted, so all in all, it is a pleasant evening.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning with a wind chill value of -24° and overcast with a high of -16° which means we're going nowhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 13C with a bit of rain in part of the sky and some sunshine in another part of the sky. Great conditions for the creation of a rainbow. We shall see if one develops.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark clouds rolled in, driven by strong winds out of the southwest, but it brought with it even warmer temps. It is currently 15C out on my back deck. Going to open up my windows to let some warm fresh air into the house.


----------



## SINC

No change in the past eight hours, still -17°.


----------



## eMacMan

-13°C this AM and dropping. Sorry MD that last shipment of Palm Trees froze before we could get them planted. Yep yet another colder than normal winter has been successfully launched.


----------



## Dr.G.

The temps nearly hit 16C at noon, and have now dipped down to about 11C as the winds have shifted direction and have increased in intensity. Still, the last few dozen yellow maple leaves bravely cling to the tree in my backyard, not wanting to give up the fight that maybe Winter shall not be severe here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, winter is here with a vengeance at -21° and a wind chill of -29° and expected to drop to -26° by dawn pushing wind chills into the minus thirties today,


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 1C this morning here in St.John's. A start contrast to our 15C temps yesterday.


----------



## eMacMan

Been hovering around -20°C since late yesterday. Nice and sunny so we should make it up to a blistering -15°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 4C temps melted away the little snow we received overnight. May we not see the return of snow until the new year.


----------



## SINC

Cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some rain might be moving in to our region, which means higher temps.  We shall see. I am not willing to be the far on EC's forecasts these days.


----------



## johnp

A cool'ish -1C this morning, our first dip below the 0C mark. Bright and sunny since, and not much above 3C this afternoon, but with it being so sunny and dry, feels much milder. Lovely fall day - just came in from the balcony, after enjoying a glass of red in the sunshine!!


----------



## SINC

Still cold. -21° with a wind chill of -27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies tonight, with loads of stars out upon which to marvel.


----------



## SINC

We are now forecast to hit -28° tonight without wind chill. Brrrrr. Too early for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are now forecast to hit -28° tonight without wind chill. Brrrrr. Too early for that.


My eyeballs hurt and my teeth ache at even the thought of those sorts of temps.


----------



## SINC

Another bone chilling day here this morning with a -33° windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 8C with partly sunny skies. Watching the last few dozen Fall leaves bravely cling to the trees.


----------



## eMacMan

Yet another vote for global cooling. Currently -18°C and not quite as sunny as forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at nearly 6PM. The winds are blustery, but actually balmy. Go figure.


----------



## SINC

30° colder here at -21°


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 30° colder here at -21°




I was just sitting out on my back deck in a short sleeve shirt and no jacket as the winds have died down. Won't be able to do that much longer here in St.John's, I fear, as cooler temps are forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 11.5C at just past 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Still cold here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still cold here.


Still very mild here, with 12C temps, but very windy, with gusts well over 100km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise this morning. It is currently 6C with a bit of wind. Most, if not all of the leaves are now down, ready to be raked up and mulched. So, all in all, a fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Current temperature of -24° with a high of -7° today.


----------



## johnp

About 4C this morning, light rain and winds at present, with much-heavier rain and strong Easterly winds expected.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a quick breakout from the deep freeze here in Southern Alberta. Currently -2°, up 20° from 24 hours ago. Should stumble into plus territory today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 4C but the sunshine and lack of wind makes this a nice afternoon to work outside in the garden ............ getting it ready for Old Man Winter.


----------



## johnp

About 7C this (mid) afternoon ... overcast, dry, and rather calm ... wind and rain warnings have been issued for this eve and overnight though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 1C this evening, which is the coldest we have experienced this Fall. Guess it's time to stoke up the woodstove and turn on the furnace. Such is Life in Canada.


----------



## SINC

-19° this morning with a wind chill of -25°. A bit of a reprieve by afternoon with a high of 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunshine about half hour ago now has come up to reveal sunny blue skies and -1C temps. A beautiful day here in St.John's.


----------



## The Doug

Clear & sunny this morning in MTL, with an expected high of about 1.

Tonight and tomorrow - weather warning. 5 to 10 centimetres of snow in the forecast. Maybe some freezing rain thrown in. Uck.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped from -19° to -2° in the past three hours. It comes at a price though with very high winds expected to continue all day long.


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way to a high of 3° today under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C at lunchtime here in St.John's. A quiet day.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB, the Wind Warning has been extended another day. Which may explain why for the past 36 hours we have had a light steady rainfall and no wind at all.

With temps just above freezing and a thin layer of snow in place before the rain, the roads in town are quite dicey.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 25cm of wet snow. The winds are not strong, and it is 0C, so it is slow going but at least not drifting. Another 10+cm are forecast to fall this morning before it changes to ice pellets and then to sleet, before changing back to snow tonight. All in all, a typical St.John's snow storm.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning and with a high today of -3°, little change all day long.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> ...
> *With temps just above freezing and a thin layer of snow in place before the rain, the roads in town are quite dicey.*


Proved sadly prophetic for two Crowsnest pass women on their way to a Water Aerobics class in Sparwood.



> November 21, 2011
> 
> Sally MacDonald
> [email protected]
> 
> Highway 3 is still closed after a fatal accident near Sparwood Monday morning.
> 
> 
> At about 9:50 a.m. eight kilometres east of Sparwood, an SUV lost control and veered into oncoming traffic. It collided with a semi and a pick-up truck before landing in Michel Creek.
> 
> 
> Two people who were in the SUV died at the scene.
> 
> 
> The highway has been closed for police investigation. It is expected to reopen at 4:30 p.m.


Temps still around freezing and roads still icy. Today the wind warning is gone and wind speeds have moved up just a notch, barely into the double digit range. Just light clouds. Once the sun is out should make for a much cheerier day.

Further East the wind warning was appropriate as several semis were blown off of Highway 2 near Nanton, AB


----------



## Dr.G.

Got our 30cm of snow, but no ice pellets ........... just more snow. We are up to 35cm and it is still snowing.  So much for wishing for a green Christmas this year.


----------



## MLeh

Bit breezy here.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to CBC St. John's meteorologist Ryan Snoddon the storm here in St.John's is record-breaker for this date.

"Snowfall to 9:30 a.m: St. Lawrence 27 centimetres; Winterland 31 centimetres; St. John's 25 centimetres ; Gander 1 centimetre," he tweeted.

Earlier in the day he tweeted the past records.

"Snowiest Nov. 24 so far: 23.9 cm in 1972. Snowiest November day: 25.3 cm on Nov 19, 1980."

It has stopped snowing now, with about 35cm in total. What a mess.


----------



## johnp

MLeh said:


> Bit breezy here.


... and dark, dismal, and wet!!


----------



## SINC

-1° here has us above our forecast high for the day. Quite pleasant, but cloudy.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snowfall. We had a recorded 38cm of snow fall today ........... so with the few more that has fallen and will fall, we are safe to say that St.John's received 40cm of wet snow. Guess this guarantees a white Christmas. The last time we had this much snow on the ground this late in Nov. was the winter of 2000-01 .............. and from Nov. until May of that year we received 632cm of snow ........... which is just over 21 feet. Let us hope that this is NOT a repeat of that winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with just a light overnight dusting of snow.


----------



## SINC

-12° and calm under cloud cover with a high of 1° today.


----------



## johnp

Broken sky, dry, and 5C this morning -- calm between storms!! Supposed to hit about 9C for the high. Back to another storm for Saturday - high winds and rain predicted.


----------



## eMacMan

Heavy clouds and light snow here in SW AB. May brighten up this PM or perhaps not.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with the sun trying to shine this afternoon. A quiet day after yesterday's snowstorm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 3C this morning. Very quite outside.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with a light wind making it feel like -14° and a high today of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and it is now cloudy and 6C. Little by little, some of the snow is melting, but there is so much down that it will not wash or melt away until at least May. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

Not quite sure what the Wind Warning is about as we seem to be well within our normal 30-80 kph range. Otherwise looking for light clouds today and topping out in the low single digit range.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain falling to cut away at the snow from Thursday. Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain ............... for I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 5C at 8PM here in a quiet St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 4C temps and clear skies. Orion is high in the sky in all his glory.


----------



## SINC

Currently a warm 7° and since that is our high for the day, we're there. Showers late in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice warm morning here in SW AB. Wind Warning in effect, and it feels like the gusts are somewhere in the 80s or 90s, although the weather station says mid-70s. Station may be lying but who knows. 

Nice to see low double digits back in the days forecast, but things may start to deteriorate tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

Was warm 13 yesterday - no riding  but got the hot tub done 
12 and very wet today. Windy too.
Going coldish rapidly after this.


----------



## SINC

After 9° and a hard downfall of rain yesterday, we've dropped to -3° to make driving fun this morning, with a high of 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise an hour or so ago, with sunshine now and a nippy -2C.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> After 9° and a hard downfall of rain yesterday, we've dropped to -3° to make driving fun this morning, with a high of 0° today.


Did this wash away all of your snow? This is what we are hoping for in St.John's, but we most likely will not get enough rain and warm temps to wash all of our snow away until the new snowfall.


----------



## SINC

Dr. G., that simply does not happen here. The high temps and rainfall lasted only a few short hours and we have far too much snow. The ground remains covered with about a foot os snow in most places, now capped in ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Dr. G., that simply does not happen here. The high temps and rainfall lasted only a few short hours and we have far too much snow. The ground remains covered with about a foot os snow in most places, now capped in ice.


Sorry to hear this. We got 41cm of snow on Thursday and Friday of last week, but about 10cm has melted away so far. We are hoping that rain and above freezing temps will wash more of it away this week. We shall see.

1C but cloudy right now as we approach noon.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a real mess in DT Calgary, although lots of damage from South of Lethbridge to about 20 miles North of Calgary.

Locally we were lucky that the warm temps continued overnight and the rain stopped. Otherwise we would be sitting in the ice boat with Don. As it is streets are dry and that is about all I dare ask at this time of year.


----------



## SINC

1° now and we may hit that 3° mark yet today. At least the winds have died down.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 6C with the forecasted rain no where to be found.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heard the wind in the trees and the rain beating against the windows. Looked at my digital thermometer and it reads 9C. Hopefully, this will take more of last Thursday's snow. We shall see. 

"I'm dreaming of a green Christmas, just like the one's I used to know in New York City ........." (I apologize to Irving Berlin for the change of words)


----------



## SINC

-2° this evening and we will level out at -4° in the city tonight, likely some three degrees warmer than the outlying areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of green lawn might be seen if you look out of my window this morning. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday's warm temps of 9C and lots of rain has taken well over half of our snow away. More warm temps and rain on Wednesday may take the rest of it away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning and we are headed up to 2° by mid afternoon, nice for late November.


----------



## CubaMark

Woke up to -10 degrees here in Zacatecas this morning. Some parts of the state recorded -19 :yikes:

Our pipes broke yesterday. Landlord's cheap-ass "plumber" "fixed" 'em. NOT. Once the city water supply came back on (it's not consant) we had another cascade coming off our roof. He's up there again now, pounding away on the pipes.... NOT HAPPY.

Did I mention that's -10 with no insulation, no central (or any) heating and windows as airtight as screen doors?

I gotta get out of Mexico, and go home to Canada where I'll be WARM. This is ridiculous....


----------



## SINC

Gee CM, I never would have imagined it got that cold in Mexico. I guess you will be wearing your serape today then?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Woke up to -10 degrees here in Zacatecas this morning. Some parts of the state recorded -19 :yikes:
> 
> Our pipes broke yesterday. Landlord's cheap-ass "plumber" "fixed" 'em. NOT. Once the city water supply came back on (it's not consant) we had another cascade coming off our roof. He's up there again now, pounding away on the pipes.... NOT HAPPY.
> 
> Did I mention that's -10 with no insulation, no central (or any) heating and windows as airtight as screen doors?
> 
> I gotta get out of Mexico, and go home to Canada where I'll be WARM. This is ridiculous....


Sorry to hear of your plight, CM. How are your son and wife managing, since I assume that they are not used to this sort of cold?


----------



## eMacMan

CubaMark said:


> Woke up to -10 degrees here in Zacatecas this morning. Some parts of the state recorded -19 :yikes:
> 
> Our pipes broke yesterday. Landlord's cheap-ass "plumber" "fixed" 'em. NOT. Once the city water supply came back on (it's not consant) we had another cascade coming off our roof. He's up there again now, pounding away on the pipes.... NOT HAPPY.
> 
> Did I mention that's -10 with no insulation, no central (or any) heating and windows as airtight as screen doors?
> 
> I gotta get out of Mexico, and go home to Canada where I'll be WARM. This is ridiculous....


YIKES! That sort of thing does seem to happen whenever these Global Warming conferences get rolling, usually however the damage is limited to whatever continent they are meeting on. Seriously CM, -10°C with no insulation? I hope you have some Canadian style winter clothes on standby.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a bit of sunshine at 2PM. A quiet day here in St.John's as our snow continues to melt away.


----------



## CubaMark

SINC: Not a sarape, per se, but I did waddle around the kitchen this morning wrapped up tight in a blanket. I had the water (bottled) in the moka pot and the coffee grounds shovelled into the basket when I remembered - still no gas. That was disappointing....

Dr.G: Max is handling it fine - he's wrapped up in nice warm jammies sent by his grandma from Canada and we have a small electric heater/fan in the bedroom. If we close the heavy curtains, put a blanket at the base of the bedroom door, and try to keep the trips to the bathroom infrequent, that room manages to stay fairly toasty. My wife is not a fan of the cold - I don't know how she walks with her multiple layers of long johns...


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Dr.G: Max is handling it fine - he's wrapped up in nice warm jammies sent by his grandma from Canada and we have a small electric heater/fan in the bedroom. If we close the heavy curtains, put a blanket at the base of the bedroom door, and try to keep the trips to the bathroom infrequent, that room manages to stay fairly toasty. My wife is not a fan of the cold - I don't know how she walks with her multiple layers of long johns...


Well, under the circumstances, seems like you folks are surviving the cold. A lack of water is another issue. Good luck, mi amigo. I look throught the CAUT bulletin each month for university positions here in Canada for which you might qualify for with your extensive training/experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice crescent moon is in the clear skies over St.John's this evening. Very still and quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east as I write this. The whole sky is shades of pink and orange. 5C and quiet this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. Last Thursday and Friday we received 42cm of wet snow. Today, due to all the sun, rain and mild temps we have received, there is only enough snow on my property to make one snowperson.


----------



## Dr.G.

This weather thread just received it's 1,000,000th viewer overnight. Guess Canadian weather is a topic of interest to many. Kudos to us all.


----------



## SINC

-1° with snow and temperatures steadily decking to -3° by afternoon and -11° this evening.


----------



## eMacMan

Just starting to snow. Temps around freezing and predicted to continue falling. One minor blessing for SW-AB, no rain during the cool-down so hopefully the roads will not be too icy. 

Some good news. EC has pushed the Chicken Little Crowd overboard and changed their regional forecast. They are now predicting that this winter will be worse than last year. Given their record, that means there is at least a chance for a "normal" winter. 'Course it could also be the start of the next ice age. We should have a better idea come next June.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just starting to snow. Temps around freezing and predicted to continue falling. One minor blessing for SW-AB, no rain during the cool-down so hopefully the roads will not be too icy.
> 
> Some good news. EC has pushed the Chicken Little Crowd overboard and changed their regional forecast. They are now predicting that this winter will be worse than last year. Given their record, that means there is at least a chance for a "normal" winter. 'Course it could also be the start of the next ice age. We should have a better idea come next June.


 That sort of snow must be wet, eMacMan. Drive carefully.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> That sort of snow must be wet, eMacMan. Drive carefully.


Not enough to tell as yet. Really depends on what the temps are somewhat above ground level. 

I will probably be out either walking or shoveling but try not to drive while the snow is flying. I like to leave that sort of entertainment to the youngsters. Always fun to watch them pull away from the stop signs. For whatever reason those overpowered pick-ups seem to fish tail about 80% of the time. Guess no one ever taught the youngsters to keep their foot off the gas until the vehicle is up to about 15 km/hr. Either that or they were just too "smart" to listen.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Not enough to tell as yet. Really depends on what the temps are somewhat above ground level.
> 
> I will probably be out either walking or shoveling but try not to drive while the snow is flying. I like to leave that sort of entertainment to the youngsters. Always fun to watch them pull away from the stop signs. For whatever reason those overpowered pick-ups seem to fish tail about 80% of the time. Guess no one ever taught the youngsters to keep their foot off the gas until the vehicle is up to about 15 km/hr. Either that or they were just too "smart" to listen.


Consider yourself lucky. There is snow today in Toronto!!!! The Canadian Armed Forces are being mobilized once again.

Snow In Toronto!! - YouTube


----------



## SINC

-3° as we near the noon hour and continue our slide to -9° by this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° as we near the noon hour and continue our slide to -9° by this evening.


9C and the sun has just broken through the clouds. Nice blue skies at long last.


----------



## johnp

About 6C (likely a touch milder here at our location), as we approach noon -- beautiful late-fall day - sunny, bright blue sky, and no wind to speak of - nice contrast to the clouds and wet so "normal" at this time of year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Down a bit to 8C, but it is forecast to go up to 12C by midnight ........... and up to 13C by noon tomorrow. We shall see .............. because if this does happen, then it shall take all of our snow away. Getting my Christmas wish from Santa early. Now, if Hanukkah Harry could just bring the same gift I got last year ........... no snow on the ground until after New Year's Day ............. that would be great. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The sun came out and we went way up to -2° from -3°. Whoopee!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The sun came out and we went way up to -2° from -3°. Whoopee!


Well, at least it stopped snowing.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning and we're on the way to a nice afternoon with a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° this morning and we're on the way to a nice afternoon with a high of 6° today.


An amazing 14C this morning. It's cloudy, but there is enough of a break in the clouds to help with a beautiful sunrise happening right now.

All of our 42cm of snow from last Thursday and Friday is now gone. GOOD!!! :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

6 degrees in Belfountain - nice riding day.
Last day of The Shed at this location




























will see them all at the new location in Erin about 5 minutes away. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light drizzle. 42cm of snow is now officially gone from St.John's. Praise Mother Nature.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° under heavy, dark cloud and with a high humidity makes it feel much colder. We will not see our predicted high of 6° today. No way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just 1° under heavy, dark cloud and with a high humidity makes it feel much colder. We will not see our predicted high of 6° today. No way.


High humidity here as well, with 98% RH readings and rain outside. Still, at 13C, it feels balmy for Dec.1st.


----------



## SINC

LOL! High humidity here is 68%.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> LOL! High humidity here is 68%.


That is low humidity for us. Guess it's all relative. I know that when TO was under a "heavy snowfall watch ... 10-15cm" I thought to myself "That is considered flurries here in St.John's." C'est la vie. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That is low humidity for us. Guess it's all relative.


Indeed, relative humidity. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, relative humidity. beejacon


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## SINC

We really do need a "gotcha" emoticon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We really do need a "gotcha" emoticon.


True. 

Of course, when EC predicts one thing and we get something totally different, in a negative sense, that is as much "gotcha" as I want to see ......... or experience. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with winds howling out of the northwest at 50 kph, gusting to 90 kph. The roof vents are singing as they spin frantically. A wind warning is in effect for our area all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a very light rain. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our temps have dropped to 3C now at noon ............ a far cry from yesterday's 15C.


----------



## SINC

0° now as the 90 kph wind gusts continue to hamper firefighter's efforts to subdue a huge bush fire on the outskirts of western Edmonton on the Enoch reserve.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 2C. Yesterday at this time we were at 13C.


----------



## SINC

The skies cleared and the sun appeared only to see an immediate fall to -5° under clear skies. The good news is, it will stop at -10° overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a cool 2C with the chance of going down to 0C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 2C after an overnight low of -1C. These temps are normal for us in early December.


----------



## SINC

-4° with a wind chill of -10 and dropping to -11 by late afternoon. The wind warning has been lifted, but is expected to be reinstated for high winds again this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds have given way to let the sunshine shine through their cover, with temps "soaring" to 3C. All in all, a nice day.


----------



## eMacMan

So far sunny and calm. Gradually working our way up from -14°C, currently -8°C but we may get into neutral territory for a few seconds before it starts getting colder and the wind and snow settles in.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds are back and so are our chilly 2C temps.


----------



## SINC

Was just out and cleared the walks. No sooner did I get my coat off when the snow began again. Dang it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Was just out and cleared the walks. No sooner did I get my coat off when the snow began again. Dang it!


 I know that feeling. Then, just as you clear the driveway and walks for the second time, the plows come down your street. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach 9PM. It is a damp cold the really chills one to the core.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> I know that feeling. Then, just as you clear the driveway and walks for the second time, the plows come down your street. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thanks to our towns new super educated engineer, the one who calls the plowing shots, I can guarantee this will not happen here on any weekend.

He has declared that snow falling between 2-pm Friday and 7-am Monday is in violation of municipal bylaws and therefore will not be ploughed until local drivers have compressed it into a sheet of ice. Towards the end of last winter some of our side streets had a 6 inch thick layer of ice on them. Made for interesting driving once things started to thaw. 

Low Clearance=High Centretptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thanks to our towns new super educated engineer, the one who calls the plowing shots, I can guarantee this will not happen here on any weekend.
> 
> He has declared that snow falling between 2-pm Friday and 7-am Monday is in violation of municipal bylaws and therefore will not be ploughed until local drivers have compressed it into a sheet of ice. Towards the end of last winter some of our side streets had a 6 inch thick layer of ice on them. Made for interesting driving once things started to thaw.
> 
> Low Clearance=High Centretptptptp


That happens in certain places in the less traveled upon cul de sacs. Usually the plows do their trick on our cul de sac, leaving a mound of snow about 4 feet high an about 6 feet wide at the base in front of my driveway. Before I got a snowblower, that would take me 3-5 hours of constant shoveling to clear. With a snowblower, it takes about 20 minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice surise about 30 minutes ago has given way to sunshine and mostly blue skies, but a chilly -2C.


----------



## SINC

-9° with a wind chill of -15° and with a high of -7° today, little room for improvement.


----------



## eMacMan

Bit of snow overnight here in SW AB. Looks fairly fluffy but it is still coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 2C. Took some of my dogs for a walk in Churchill Park. 10 days ago, this park was under over a foot of snow. Now, it almost looks as if the grass is again growing everything is so green.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C but with a beautiful moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with a wind chill of -15°. Should be a decent day with a high of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great day here in St.John's. Currenly very sunny with 5C temps. Was able to hang a load of laundry out on the line without fear it will freeze solid.


----------



## mapsgirl

It's 5 degrees and raining. But the temperature is supposed to continue dropping...should make for a slippery drive home.


----------



## eMacMan

Dipped to -14°C late last night. Seems to be turning around and perhaps even heading for 0°C. A wind warning is in effect which around here means the wind is not blowing and people need to correct for it when they are out walking.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Dipped to -14°C late last night. Seems to be turning around and perhaps even heading for 0°C. A wind warning is in effect which around here means the wind is not blowing and people need to correct for it when they are out walking.


Interesting. Same here. We don't get wind warnings unless winds will gust over 100km/h. Anything less are just breezes. Same goes for "heavy snowfall warnings" for the GTA. Here, those are just "chance of flurries".


----------



## SINC

Well we've reached our high for the day and will remain at 2° all day long according to the weather Gods. Pretty good for early December.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 6C this morning, with no wind, which is uncommon for us this time of the year.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, EC misjudged things again, or is that still? It's now 10°, contrary to their earlier predictions of remaining at 2° all day.


----------



## eMacMan

Wind warning is still in effect. Biggest gust over the past 24 was just over 70 kph with sustained being in the 20-30 range. Not sure why that would warrant a warning as that is fairly normal around here. Ditto for the temps which are hovering just under freezing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 8C now at noon. Nice enough outside to sit and have a cup of coffee on my back deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C with a light drizzle falling. However, one does not have to shovel drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C on a quiet night. A bit misty, but it is still and peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 4C. At least the shovels gather dust in the garage since it is not snow falling from the skies.


----------



## CubaMark

0˚ and partly cloudy skies in Zacatecas this morning.


----------



## SINC

-7° as we fall to -8° by mid afternoon and -16° by this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> 0˚ and partly cloudy skies in Zacatecas this morning.


CM, do you ever get snow there with these sorts of temps?


----------



## CubaMark

Yup! January usually has one or two days. Last year (January 2010) we had an insane amount of snow - stuck around for days... and a week later, another one hit. Freaks people out here  And everyone - I mean *everyone* - makes little "snow monkeys" on top of their vehicles and drive around town...

Here's a couple of shots from that "storm":


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Yup! January usually has one or two days. Last year (January 2010) we had an insane amount of snow - stuck around for days... and a week later, another one hit. Freaks people out here  And everyone - I mean *everyone* - makes little "snow monkeys" on top of their vehicles and drive around town...
> 
> Here's a couple of shots from that "storm":


Snow monkeys???? That's a new one on me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 3C at noon. Environment Canada forecasts our temps going up to 11C by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Rain and 3C at noon. Environment Canada forecasts our temps going up to 11C by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


If EC says so you can bet it won't happen. beejacon


----------



## CubaMark

Weird. Haven't seen this before. 1020am and fog is rolling in to Zacatecas...


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> If EC says so you can bet it won't happen. beejacon


Two years ago, on Dec.6th, they forecast light flurries with snow up to 5cm. On Dec.7th, but 9PM when the snow finally stopped, we had 32cm of wet snow fall on St.John's. So, one never can be sure.

Rain and 3C right now, but one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Weird. Haven't seen this before. 1020am and fog is rolling in to Zacatecas...


Must make you feel a bit like you are back in Halifax, CM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and with temps creeping up to 5C, the fog is coming in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## eMacMan

Here comes the snow. Temps dropping quickly predicted low is -16°C. Those palm trees MD shipped out to keep the sky from falling, bit the dust almost two months ago. Flamingos about to disappear until at least May.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Here comes the snow. Temps dropping quickly predicted low is -16°C. Those palm trees MD shipped out to keep the sky from falling, bit the dust almost two months ago. Flamingos about to disappear until at least May.


Sorry to hear of your snow and cold temps, eMacMan. Currently 7C and foggy. Maybe the flamingos have flown east???


----------



## Dr.G.

Atlantic hurricane season comes to an end - The Weather Network

Some interesting pics of the various hurricanes and tropical storms that hit St. John's. Lots of rain and flooded streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 9C and very foggy as we approach 11PM here in St.John's. I love fog just so long as I don't have to drive in it anywhere that there might be moose wandering about the roads.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear of your snow and cold temps, eMacMan. Currently 7C and foggy. Maybe the flamingos have flown east???


Nope their feet froze to the ground when that heavy rain turned to ice, they should reappear from the snow drift late April or maybe sometime in May.


----------



## SINC

-18° with a wind chill of -25° this morning and a high of -8 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Nope their feet froze to the ground when that heavy rain turned to ice, they should reappear from the snow drift late April or maybe sometime in May.


Bug Humbar!


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 5C this morning, going up to 12C by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy and now 6C. It shall be a struggle to get to that forecasted 12C. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Today is just cold -20°C over night. Now about -7°C and supposedly that's the high.


----------



## CubaMark

Wherever you are, whatever weather you have, it's probably not as bad as this...

*Scotland storm blackout hitting thousands*





> Police have told people in Scotland not to travel, as winds of up to *165mph (264km/h)* affect the country, leaving more than 30,000 people without power.
> 
> As the Met Office issued its highest warning, a red alert, hundreds of schools have shut and bridge and road closures are causing disruption.
> 
> England, Wales and Northern Ireland are also being hit by wind and rain.


(BBC)


----------



## SINC

-15° in bright sunshine as we approach noon, but a stiff breeze makes it fell like -23 out there.


----------



## johnp

In the mid-high 60's F early this morning, sunny and in the low-80's F this afternoon!!! Oops, forgot to say, we're in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico, eh!!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Still very foggy and now 6C. It shall be a struggle to get to that forecasted 12C. We shall see.


Looks like you are so far dodging the storm that is hammering the rest of the Maritimes. May your good fortune continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Wherever you are, whatever weather you have, it's probably not as bad as this...
> 
> *Scotland storm blackout hitting thousands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BBC)


Almost. This just in from Environment Canada.

St. John's and vicinity
6:07 PM NST Thursday 08 December 2011
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued

Southwesterly winds gusting up to 150 km/h will develop this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are getting sustained winds at 100km/h as the gusts inch up to the 150km/h speed .............. which will be stronger than the 132km/s winds of Hurricane Igor last year. Currently, temps are 14C, which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two hours ago it was 14C. Now, it is 10C with a forecast of going down to 0C by dawn tomorrow. We set a record for the warmest Dec.8th since 1959's 12C on this day, but this temperature drop of 14C in less than 12 hours is amazing. Luckily, with these hurricane-force winds pounding us, there is no longer any rain and NO SNOW!!!


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning wind no wind and a sunny high of 3° expected this afternoon. Not bad for 10 days before Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roaring winds kept me up for most of the night. Sounded liked I was back in the New York City subway system, standing on a platform waiting for a local subway as an express roared on by in the center tracks. 

The sun is not even up yet, but the sky is clear and it is 2C. From what I can see out in my back yard, there was no major damage, just small branches snapped off and tossed about the yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C as we slowly approach noon ............. and as the winds slowly die down. The gusts are now 72km/h, about half of what was clocked at the St.John's International Airport.


----------



## CubaMark

*Seems like Mother Nature doesn't think much of renewable energy....*





> This striking image of a wind turbine in Ardrossan, North Ayrshire, Scotland as it exploded in high winds has made headline news. The turbine was destroyed yesterday as the region was battered by winds of up to 260km/h when a ferocious Atlantic storm powered into northern parts of the UK. But what caused the explosion?
> 
> An amateur video shows the turbine head spinning on its axis and one turbine blade apparently losing its carbon composite skin before the fire starts.
> 
> It's not yet clear what happened, but attention is likely to focus on the turbine's ability to shut itself down in high wind. A wind turbine normally shuts down when winds reach 55 mph - but something clearly went awry in Ardrossan, perhaps causing excess current in the generator windings, which may have led to the fire.


(New Scientist)


----------



## Dr.G.

Dramatic pics, CM. There is a big wind turbine outside of St.John's and it withstood gusts just over 140km/h this week ............. but nothing like the winds that hit those turbines.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quite morning, with a nice sunrise, some sun now and 1C temps ................ and NO wind.


----------



## SINC

-7 this morning with a good view of the end of the lunar eclipse and a high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C as the clouds come in to end a sunny afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The skies have cleared and we bathe in bright sunshine at 0° over the noon hour.


----------



## eMacMan

Glorious day. We do get them occasionally. Bright sunshine temps on the plus side and a nice brisk west wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy and no wind. A quiet Saturday night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 2C, but the overnight rain has stopped and we might get some sunshine and warmer temps later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -7° this morning with a feels like temp of -14° and flurries today with a high of only -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C as we approach noon here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some snow cloud have just rolled in and every so often a few flakes fall to the ground, glistening in the sunlight. Nice ............. so long as nothing sticks.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow predicted for last night is now rolling into SW AB. With EC predicting 2-4 inches I am wondering if I should risk being put on the BO terrorist list and bring in enough food to last more than a week. Sadly that is all that is required to be labeled a terrorist south of the 49th. With King Harpo <All Hail> now sharing information this is indeed dangerous territory. 

I have very vivid memories of a couple of 2-4 inch predictions that turned into 2-3 feet of white death, so I will probably risk it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snow predicted for last night is now rolling into SW AB. With EC predicting 2-4 inches I am wondering if I should risk being put on the BO terrorist list and bring in enough food to last more than a week. Sadly that is all that is required to be labeled a terrorist south of the 49th. With King Harpo <All Hail> now sharing information this is indeed dangerous territory.
> 
> I have very vivid memories of a couple of 2-4 inch predictions that turned into 2-3 feet of white death, so I will probably risk it.


Even the Canadian government's emergency agencies suggest keeping a 3-5 day supply of food and water on hand during the winter. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have dipped to -2C with a light dusting of snow. Hopefully, some sun tomorrow will melt it all away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the eastern sky. Clear skies mean cold temps for us, as the temps have dipped down to -4C now with overnight lows forecast as low as -6C with windchills as low as -14C, which is very cold for us.


----------



## SINC

It is dark here now at 4:00 p.m. with a temp of -7° and falling. With only nine days to go to the shortest day, that will soon start to wan as days become longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is dark here now at 4:00 p.m. with a temp of -7° and falling. With only nine days to go to the shortest day, that will soon start to wan as days become longer.


It starts to get dark by just after 4PM here in St.John's these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

The moon is full and high overhead in the clear night sky, with Jupiter and the stars shining brightly. Truly a night for a Deist. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowed all day. The better half enjoyed the figure skating but could not resist the reflex of running the vacuum during a sporting event.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C this morning, but a beautiful sunrise if just forming so it shall be a sunny day.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with a wind chill of -16° and a high today of ony -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with sunny blue skies.


----------



## eMacMan

EC says clear and sunny, which no doubt explains the snow being added to the six inches that fell yesterday and overnight. Nice and light so will just wait for the skies to clear before I start shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> EC says clear and sunny, which no doubt explains the snow being added to the six inches that fell yesterday and overnight. Nice and light so will just wait for the skies to clear before I start shoveling.


EC had us at sunny skies adn -4C temps .............. which have now changed to 0C and light flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C, but the flurries have stopped. We now have a half inch of snow on the ground.


----------



## SINC

When I recall your observations of the leaves clinging to your trees so long this fall, Dr.G., I am reminded of weather rhymes passed down to me by my grandparents:

When leaves on trees hang on long and bold
The coming winter will have snow and cold

When leaves on trees fall and let go 
The coming mild winter will have little snow.

Our leaves fell fast, complete and early, so we shall see which verse is accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When I recall your observations of the leaves clinging to your trees so long this fall, Dr.G., I am reminded of weather rhymes passed down to me by my grandparents:
> 
> When leaves on trees hang on long and bold
> The coming winter will have snow and cold
> 
> When leaves on trees fall and let go
> The coming mild winter will have little snow.
> 
> Our leaves fell fast, complete and early, so we shall see which verse is accurate.


Sinc, let's hope your grandparents are incorrect. There was actually a last leaf that held on until last week's wind/rain storm. Still, we only have about a half inch on the ground, and hopefully, some rain over the weekend will wash that away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and blue skies about to greet a rising sun in the east.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a feels like chill of -16° and a high of -2° today, all in all, not bad for mid December.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C but some clouds have drifted on in to obscure the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C this morning, but with a nice sunrise forming just now.


----------



## SINC

-4° and temps are falling all day long to -9 by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C this morning ............ a good day for a fire in the woodstove and some hot tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C this morning, but the skies are clear and a beautiful sunrise is just now forming. Should be a great sunny day, albeit it cool.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning with flurries and a high today of -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -3C temps. A quiet day with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny blue skies, no wind and -1C temps. Shaping up to be a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars and a couple of planets, and -2C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C under clear skies.


----------



## SINC

It has been slowly dropping all day long and now sits at -12°. That is mild for this time of year when Christmas week can and usually is about -35°. Thanks Santa!


----------



## eMacMan

Getting some mild, or rather mild for December weather. Looks like we may get an entire week with temps in the "normal" range.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C on a cloudy morning. The forecast is for heavy rain of 35 to 40mm by tonight, with wind gusts up to 110 km/h. Should be fun trying to take my dogs outside today.

Still, a beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-13° here this morning with a wind chill of -19°, but headed for a pleasant high of 0° today, above average for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with heavy rain at our doorstep along with very strong winds.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and +5C temps. This would have been a foot of snow had the temps been -5C. Of course, I am NOT complaining. One does not have to shovel snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain, as the winds have "died down" somewhat to 78km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C this morning here in St.John's. Winds are just under 50km/h, so they are like breezes compared to the strong winds of the past couple of days.


----------



## SINC

-2° here this morning on the way to an unusual 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turning out to be a nice afternoon. Still +3C and the winds have died down even more with some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but there is snow forecast for this time tomorrow night. Oh well, there goes my dream of a green Christmas.


----------



## SINC

2° with freezing rain and snow falling to -6° by morning to have the skating rinks ready to drive on.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to a blanket of clean fresh snow this morning that more than replaced what melted yesterday with more in the offing for today. Currently -1° and slowly sinking to -11° by evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow in the forecast for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

About 6 inches of fresh light snow fell from noon until just now. About another 5-10cm is forecast by Environment Canada. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A blustery morning. We received about 8 inches of light snow, which is not difficult to shovel. The strong winds out of the north are keeping things cold with -2C temps.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with a wind chill of -18° with a sunny high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with no more major snowfall today, and a few more inches forecast for tomorrow. If true, that will put us over the 1 foot mark, which means yet another white Christmas. Such is Life.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowed all day yesterday but still just a couple of inches to shovel.

Interesting forecast today. Calling for west winds up into wind warning territory and a high around the freezing point. This is an either or thing. If the winds remain calm, temp will probably hang in at about 0°C. If the winds pick up we should see temps much closer to double digits. 

I am sure those are wonderful folks in Nova Scotia but they know diddley squat about Southern Alberta weather patterns.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snowed all day yesterday but still just a couple of inches to shovel.
> 
> Interesting forecast today. Calling for west winds up into wind warning territory and a high around the freezing point. This is an either or thing. If the winds remain calm, temp will probably hang in at about 0°C. If the winds pick up we should see temps much closer to double digits.
> 
> I am sure those are wonderful folks in Nova Scotia but they know diddley squat about Southern Alberta weather patterns.


Same here, eMacMan. EC forcast 5-10cm of snow, and in a 24 hour period we received 27cm. Still, it was light so I have finished shoveling for the day.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy this morning. A dull day, but one does not have to shovel dull.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning, falling to 3° by this afternoon. Pretty nice for late December.


----------



## eMacMan

Wind is holding steady in the mid-40s and gusting into the mid-70s. Strangely the wind warning is still posted. Usually they only post wind warnings on calm days. Looks like the rest of the week will be hovering fairly close to 0°C. If the wind keeps up, that two inches of snow on the ground will be gone long before Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 2PM it was sunny and +1C ............... now it is -1C and the clouds have rolled in and it is snowing like mad. EC said to expect 2-4cm ........... but they must have meant 2-4 inches, since that is what we will have by about 3PM.


----------



## eMacMan

I am absolutely convinced that 2-4 cm is some sort of secret code that can mean: Glorious sunshine, 2-4 cms, 2-4 inches, 2-4 feet, or even 2-4 Meters.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, EC is doing well here too as their forecast of high winds, and flurries today has turned into dead calm and bright sunshine. Typical indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I am absolutely convinced that 2-4 cm is some sort of secret code that can mean: Glorious sunshine, 2-4 cms, 2-4 inches, 2-4 feet, or even 2-4 Meters.


Well, we are at the 4 inch mark and that is in just 90 minutes. Snowing harder now, but with no wind it is coming straight down and piling up.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at -3°, but little improvement today with a high of -1° with more flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C this morning, but at least the snow stopped.


----------



## CubaMark

+3 Celsius in Zacatecas under blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 1PM with a bit of sunshine. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-7° with a sunny high of 2° today. A fresh blanket of snow has everything clean and white for Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Luckily, all the yellow is rain. +3C with this heavy rain approaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain falling as fog slowly approaches from off of the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

We are up to 1° just after the noon hour but as usual, EC's forecast of sunny skies is actually sold cloud without any sun whatsoever.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way to a pleasant high today of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a beautiful sunrise about an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +2C, but snow is in the forecast .............. with Environment Canada protecting itself and saying that we shall get 15cm by midnight, and then "snow ending in the morning". This way, if we wake up wondering where our cars went under the mound of snow in the driveway, they are not to blame. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are not under a Snowfall Warning here in St.John's, with at least 15cm by midnight, and an equal amount by dawn. Going to be yet another white Christmas here in St.John's.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> We are not under a Snowfall Warning here in St.John's, with at least 15cm by midnight, and an equal amount by dawn. Going to be yet another white Christmas here in St.John's.  C'est la vie.


white Christmas here too. It started flurries last night continuing today. Not much on the ground, but it is whie. the ski resorts should be making snow like crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> white Christmas here too. It started flurries last night continuing today. Not much on the ground, but it is whie. the ski resorts should be making snow like crazy.


A white Christmas is guaranteed now, with 15cm of fresh snow down since 6PM, with another 15-25cm expected by noon tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and a nice warm day at 6° and more of the same for Christmas day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with about 9 inches of snow on the ground, but only a bit more to come. It is cold and dry snow, rare for us here in St.John's, so not that heavy to shovel.


----------



## Bolor

cold ....brrrr


----------



## Dr.G.

Bolor said:


> cold ....brrrr


Going down to a near record breaking -13C here in St.John's. 

I hope this finds you and your family well, at peace .......... and staying warm. Remember, there is always a cup of Bolor Special waiting for you in The Shang.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -13C this morning, but all is still and white, so it is nice outside.


----------



## SINC

-4° and we are headed for a great Christmas Cay with a high of 6°.


----------



## The Doug

Up to -6 today with light snow through tonight. Looks nice and Christmasy out there. Should get 4 to 6 centimetres.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> -4° and we are headed for a great Christmas Cay with a high of 6°.


Sounds a bit cold for Christmas in one of the Cays.

Temps in SW AB have been very slowly rising since yesterday morning. Looking for a high of 8°C this fine Christmas Day. Wind Warning is in effect, If we get those 110 Km/hr winds I wonder if the wind chill factor will be -50°C?


----------



## Dr.G.

About a half hour to go for the sun to set and a beautiful sunset is forming in the west. The end of a fine Christmas Day .......... and soon it shall be time for a fine Christmas evening dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny cold -7C Boxing Day treat for St.John's.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning but it feels like -10° with strong NW winds at 45 kph, gusting to 80 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C now at just past noon, with sunshine and no wind. I was sitting out on my back deck, drinking a cup of coffee and watching my doxies play in the dry snow. A fine Boxing Day treat for me.


----------



## MacDoc

Remarkable 4 degrees and lovely clear blue sky and sun.
Very strange feel to it given how late in the year.
Was out doing yard work the last two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a beautiful sunset forming.


----------



## The Doug

Dang, they're talking about a big messy storm headed our way (Qc) tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars and -4C temps. A quiet and beautiful evening.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with a high today of 2°. Thankfully the winds have died down.


----------



## The Doug

Well, most of Quebec is under a winter storm warning, as is eastern Ontario. Lots of snow is on the way. Not looking forward to shoveling tomorrow. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and -3C temps with no wind, which is rare for us at any time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the sun actually has a bit of warmth to it when I was sitting out on my back deck watching my doxies race about the backyard.


----------



## bgw

It snowed, in Toronto, and its staying on the ground!


----------



## Dr.G.

bgw said:


> It snowed, in Toronto, and its staying on the ground!


:-(

Well, hopefully they shall not be forced to call out the army.

Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night here in St.John's, with -3C temps, no wind and clear skies.


----------



## bgw

Dr.G. said:


> :-(
> 
> Well, hopefully they shall not be forced to call out the army.
> 
> Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


No army this time, however my kids want to get the ski/snowboarding gear out.


----------



## Dr.G.

bgw said:


> No army this time, however my kids want to get the ski/snowboarding gear out.


Good for them, bgw. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C with a beautiful sunrise just starting to form in the eastern sky. Clear skies above mean sunshine and +3C temps today.


----------



## MacDoc

-5 and damn was the slush on the steps of the hot tub heat stealing - now I understand how those wine coolers work.....brrrrrrr
flash freeze indeed.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with a cold NW wind and a high of -2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now up and shining brightly to make the blue skies brighter and help everyone here get started back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine with +4C temps. The sun actually has a bit of warmth to it as I went outside with just a short sleeve shirt on.


----------



## eMacMan

Warm, +4°C and rainy here in SW AB. A wind warning is in effect so as you would expect, it is unusually calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C still, but a misty fog has settled upon us here in St.John's. There is something soothing about the distant wail of the fog horns at the mouth of St.John's Harbor.


----------



## SINC

-6° and snow forecast overnight with a low of -10°.


----------



## MacDoc

-10 feels much colder with the wind......what a quick shift to winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with more fog rolling in making all very still outside.


----------



## MLeh

Pineapple express blowing through. +10°C at the moment


----------



## MacDoc

-11 and 19 kph wind


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a nice blue sky waiting for the sun to rise above Signal Hill.


----------



## SINC

-2° with freezing rain and a high of 2° today, making it a real mess on the streets. Sadly, it is forecast to continue for three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy +6C today, but with yesterday's rain and today's sunshine and warm temps, about 10 inches of our snow is gone, leaving just a few inches in places in the garden.


----------



## SINC

The thermometer says 2°, but freezing rain has everything coated including sidewalks so going out is not an option.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> The thermometer says 2°, but freezing rain has everything coated including sidewalks so going out is not an option.


Yep a couple of gallons of food colouring could turn some of our side streets into curling rinks.


----------



## screature

-27C with the wind chill this morning (-20C on the thermometer)... it will be +3C as the predicted high two days from now... crazy. But I'm not complaining about the forecast....


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with strong winds blowing in from the SW.


----------



## eMacMan

Still caught in the Chinook pattern. Looks like winter will return about the beginning of the year.


----------



## CplHoward

Freekin bitter here on the base. -22 when I stepped outside for my last but. But its supposed to snow tomorrow so that should make it warmer.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning with flurries today and a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with winds that were roaring all night between 75-100km/h. Sounded like trains going past my house all night long.


----------



## MacDoc

A seasonal -3 wet and mucky out - time to go south


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> A seasonal -3 wet and mucky out - time to go south


Bon voyage, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## eMacMan

-1°C plus 2 inches of partly cloudy and still coming. Hope it stays cool as rain on top of this would make a real mess.


----------



## screature

-10 and snowing


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with partly cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with clear skies overhead. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

=1C temps with a nice sunrise forming in the east. Should be a quiet New Year's Eve tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning under cloudy skies with a high of only -4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sunshine. A nice day coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with lots of sunshine as we approach noon. A fine day indeed to end this year.


----------



## SINC

Dawn has just now broken here and we've risen to -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with somewhat cloudy skies. A fine night for the fireworks to ring in the new year here in Canada.


----------



## SINC

-11° with a wind chill of -20° likely made it chilly to be out watching the fireworks which hold no interest for me. In the 25 years I have lived here, I have never once attended fireworks held July 1 and Dec 31 of every year. A perfect non attendance record.


----------



## eMacMan

-6°C heading for -16°C. We are officially back to winter. Will see in the New Year in front of a roaring fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some light snow flurries. A typical way to start the new year here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning with a wind chill factor of -23° and a sunny high today of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and about two inches of wet snow to shovel by noon today. Typical ............


----------



## eMacMan

Lots of sunshine today. A grand way to start the year. 

Seasonal temps to boot. Pleasant change especially compared to the past three winters where seasonal was at best a pipe dream.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain to wash away some of the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C this morning. A typical way to start off the new week in the new year.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning on the way to a high of 5° under partial cloud.


----------



## Lichen Software

Currently just below 0. We are supposed to have our first snow squalls today. We have a skiff of snow on the ground now with 15 - 25 cm today and the same tonight. The resort operators will be happy.


----------



## eMacMan

We are back into that lovely Chinook pattern that has given us a one month winter hiatus. Hoping it will hold at least through the week. 

Looks like the Rooskies that are getting the really nasty winter this year.


----------



## SINC

2° and going up to 7° here today. Was watching the CTV weather and the local meteorologist mentioned that January 9 is the traditional 'dead of winter' day, meaning that the date marks the end of the deepest cold of winter and generally starts to warm up from that date onward here in Alberta. If that is the case, our winter will be a short and mild one.


----------



## Lichen Software

-18.6 here now, going up to -15C. We had our squalls yesterday and got about 18". It is supposed to warm up now as the week goes on, but more snow in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C this morning here in St.John's, with a light drizzle.


----------



## BigDL

Now Sunny -4º C with a predicted high of -5º C


----------



## mrjimmy

C-C-C-Cold this a.m. in Toronto. -15 and a lot colder with the wind chill. This is the deepest valley of this winter's weather rollercoaster so far. Warmer this week they say with temps springing back over zero. Watch out for whiplash...

For all you who enjoy a good mocking, today marks the 13th anniversary of the snowfall that had our then Mayor call in the army to help us clear out. My how time flies.

I remember pulling on the Sorels that day and hiking over to my Mom's house to help her clear out. It was the first winter after my father passed and she felt helpless against the onslaught. I had to walk roughly 4k in knee deep snow to get there as the roads were impassable and the streetcars were all but abandoned. This after I had shovelled out my own driveway. I remember being quite pooped at the end of the day sipping my Jameson's as my socks dried on the radiator.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> C-C-C-Cold this a.m. in Toronto. -15 and a lot colder with the wind chill. This is the deepest valley of this winter's weather rollercoaster so far. Warmer this week they say with temps springing back over zero. Watch out for whiplash...
> 
> For all you who enjoy a good mocking, today marks the 13th anniversary of the snowfall that had our then Mayor call in the army to help us clear out. My how time flies.
> 
> I remember pulling on the Sorels that day and hiking over to my Mom's house to help her clear out. It was the first winter after my father passed and she felt helpless against the onslaught. I had to walk roughly 4k in knee deep snow to get there as the roads were impassable and the streetcars were all but abandoned. This after I had shovelled out my own driveway. I remember being quite pooped at the end of the day sipping my Jameson's as my socks dried on the radiator.


Yes, mrj, I remember it well. St.John's flew some crews to help man the plows, since the miliary did not really know how to do this sort of task.

As one who has lived through snowfalls of 1-3 feet in a day or so, to have St.John's shut down for those two days, I do NOT mock anyone. I admire your determination to walk that distance to your mom's house. You are a good son. Paix, mon ami.

Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


----------



## MLeh

High wind and rainfall warnings on the Wetcoast today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, mrj, I remember it well. St.John's flew some crews to help man the plows, since the miliary did not really know how to do this sort of task.
> 
> As one who has lived through snowfalls of 1-3 feet in a day or so, to have St.John's shut down for those two days, I do NOT mock anyone. I admire your determination to walk that distance to your mom's house. You are a good son. Paix, mon ami.


Cheers Dr.G.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Cheers Dr.G.


Same to you, mrj. I hope your Bassett Hound likes the now and cold moreso than my dachshunds. 

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

1030am here in Zac - finally warmed up enough (thanks to a propane stove and a couple of pots of coffee) to type...

-2 this morning, but with crazy fog / humidity. Chilly willy here. 

Not enjoying winter in Mexico...


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with heavy rain forecast to start at midnight and then go on and on until tomorrow evening. Still, one does not have to shovel rain in +7C temps, which is what is being forecast for tomorrow. If we were to get -7C temps, that rain would actually be about 15 inches of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our temps got as low as +1C, so now, as they are on the rise to +7C, there shall just be heavy rain and no snow. I, for one, am very grateful.


----------



## BigDL

It's -13ºC with full overcast and light snow that I would refer to as frost flies. The current EC whether forecast would indicate Sunny with maybe a cloud and cold.

As anyone familiar with the Meerytimes if you don't like the whether wait 15 minutes or drive 15 kilometres you might find something to your liking.


----------



## MLeh

Very windy and rainy here on the west coast. I guess the weather warnings for high winds and rain were right! It's been fairly warm though - around +10°C, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> It's -13ºC with full overcast and light snow that I would refer to as frost flies. The current EC whether forecast would indicate Sunny with maybe a cloud and cold.
> 
> As anyone familiar with the Meerytimes if you don't like the whether wait 15 minutes or drive 15 kilometres you might find something to your liking.


I have never heard of "frost flies", BigDL. Still, I wish you warmer temps, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## BigDL

When frost flies land many call it goose down snow. In the air however these flakes seems to flit and dance on the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> When frost flies land many call it goose down snow. In the air however these flakes seems to flit and dance on the air.


Interesting. We just have fog/drizzle/rain/sleet/snow/heavy wet snow/very heavy wet snow and then you have to factor in the wind and what it might do to these various forms of precipitation.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a full bore Chinook here in SW AB. With most of the meager snow fall now gone we may set some record highs today. Not all that difficult as for some reason our records only go back to 1996. Not sure why as somewhere there are bound to be records dating back to at least 1900.


----------



## SINC

2° here this morning on the way to 7° today. Traffic is a mess with freezing rain and hundreds of cars in ditches on the QEW southbound around the international airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +8C here in St.John's with rain coming and going throughout the day ............ taking away the last of our snow. More shall come in the next four months or so, but at least there is nothing to shovel today.


----------



## SINC

Up to 4° now, enough to melt the freezing rain on area roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are currently under a wind warning here in St.John's, with winds gusting over 110km/h. Luckily, the rain has stopped and it is still +8C. The house is starting to shake.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are gusting at over 100km/h .............. and they have not hit their high point yet.


----------



## SINC

High wind warnings here too for tomorrow. A record high today of 11° has created a real skating rink. The ground and sidewalks are still cold enough to become frozen and like skating rinks in spite of the high temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> High wind warnings here too for tomorrow. A record high today of 11° has created a real skating rink. The ground and sidewalks are still cold enough to become frozen and like skating rinks in spite of the high temps.


Is all of your snow gone? Sad to see grass fires in southern AB due to the warmth, winds and dryness.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C here and the winds have finally died down after last night's wind storm which roared through this area in NL.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is all of your snow gone? Sad to see grass fires in southern AB due to the warmth, winds and dryness.


The grass fires were bad and that is because all the snow is gone in the south. That is never the case her though. We still have a lot of snow on the ground in spite of a record high here of 11° yesterday. The ground is so cold that even when it is far above zero, rain and wet snow turns to sheer ice when it hits cold pavement and cement.

2° this morning on the way to a high of 4° with rain and wet flurries.


----------



## SINC

The high winds of yesterday have returned at 50 kph and we now have gusting to 80 kph.


----------



## eMacMan

Record high around here in SW AB as well. Still we were able to find a nearby lake with 16 inches of ice on it. So got in some outdoor skating. Thankfully stayed upright as there was a thin layer of water on top and the surface was a bit soft. Still much better than paying to breath Zamboni fumes.

That was followed by big winds and rain last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with the sun trying to poke through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 3° at noon. We will likely exceed our forecast high of 3° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some overnight snow forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning and with a high of -1°, little change for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a couple of inches of snow overnight, but some light rain and +6C temps right now have taken it all away. I can't recall a day this late in January when there was no snow on the ground. Still, I am NOT complaining.


----------



## SINC

We've slid back a degree now to -3°, going the wrong way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and +1C. Thus, a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset forming in the west. The fitting end to a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -7° and our low is forecast for -8°. Somehow I think we will sink lower than that.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C going down to -8C, which would make it the second coldest day of this winter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Arrrgh, more freezing rain tonight. Every walk and driveway is a skating rink already and even spreading salt does no good, the melt freeze cycle is horrendous right now. Almost, and note that WAS almost, makes me yearn for snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold =5C this morning, but a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east and the skies are blue, so it shall be a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-9 and overcast skies with clearing skies by afternoon and a high today of 1°.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's a beautiful March day out there in TO. I'm planning on raking up those few leaves I missed and taking a leisurely walk along the beach with the hound. 

Love springtime!


----------



## eMacMan

If you can trust EC, <Insert sarcasm emoticon here> then the break from winter shall continue a few more days accompanied by hellacious West winds. This to be followed by real winter temps.

Any ways dodging winter during all of December and the first week and a half of January feels great,  though I am sure we shall be billed somewhere down the road.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> It's a beautiful March day out there in TO. I'm planning on raking up those few leaves I missed and taking a leisurely walk along the beach with the hound.
> 
> Love springtime!


Good for you, mrj. I would suggest that you get a new calendar, but have a great walk with your hound. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C amd the clouds are now slowly moving it. Might get a bit of snow overnight, but all in all, a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

1° at mid afternoon with scattered cloud, falling to -5° tonight and then all the way up to 7° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C going up to +5C by dawn. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-3° and ice everywhere. Most incredible thing I have ever seen. Treacherous walking anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning. The snow we received overnight is now all gone due to the "warm" temps and fog. Not complaining .............


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with a spring-like high of 7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunshine. A fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hit +7C in full sunshine about an hour ago. Some light clouds have drifted on in to obscure some of the sun, with our temps falling to +6C. I just took a few of my dogs for a walk in Churchill Park. I have lived in this area for 33 years, and have walked dogs in the park for 32 of those years, and I can't remember a time of year that there was not at least a foot of snow on the ground in the park. Some people are out golfing at some local golf courses today according to my neighbor. Very interesting.


----------



## eMacMan

Grey, cloudy and windy here in SW AB but still on the plus side of zero. Looks like that will continue for another day or three, then back to winter.


----------



## SINC

We've already hit 6° in bright sunshine and will likely go higher than our forecast of 7°.


----------



## SINC

We're still at 6° an hour after darkness fell, our high for tomorrow. We will only slide down a few degrees overnight to 1° as the melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a fine dusting of very light snow. No wind, so it is actually a nice scene outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C to help melt away the overnight light snow.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with a high today of 8°. This before we plunge to -20° by Wednesday night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with lots of sunshine. A beautiful day here in St.John's.


----------



## johnp

Overcast and about 8C when I got up early this morning, heading to a high of 9-10C, with clearing on its way. Dropping down considerably tonight, with cooler days and sunshine (what's that?) in the menu for some of the week. Can't complain about winter so far, as if it might do any good anyway, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as the sun is starting to set. We have an interesting battle of the weather forecasts coming up for us here in St.John's -- the US weather model has a low coming here on Wed. morning bring 5cm of snow ........... with the Environment Canada forecast calling for a full blown nor'easter, with 30-50cm of snow starting on Wed. morning and lasting until Thursday morning. I root for Canada whenever Team Canada meets Team USA, but on this one, I am pulling for the US weather forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've got a great afternoon going, although we will fall to lower temps soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, what does it do to your body to go from +10C to -10C in a day? My wife said it used to give her headaches when she would experience this in Calgary.


----------



## egremont

I am in SW Ontario. For the first time in many years I was able to hang out wash on a clothes line. I had a load of flannel sheets and towels. 

Brought them in late in the afternoon. This must be one of the very best smells there is.....

a real treat for a January day. Probably around 7-8 C. Grass is green. We have had just one measurable snowfall this year. Okay with me, I have had more than enough winters. Snow shovel is at the ready.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, what does it do to your body to go from +10C to -10C in a day? My wife said it used to give her headaches when she would experience this in Calgary.


All it really does it make me shiver when I first venture out tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snowfall this morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° as we begin our steady fall into arctic temperatures by tomorrow night. This afternoon will drop to -13° and then into the mid -20°s by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +1C with a light snow falling. By noon, when the snow stops, we shall have had about 4 inches of fresh snow. However, tonight and into tomorrow, we shall get between 15-35cm of snow, depending upon who you trust for the weather forecast. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

-1 Celsius at 7am here in Zac. A pot of coffee and the cooking of breakfast did not do much to increase our comfort level. Why, oh why, didn't I choose to do my PhD somewhere closer to Cancun?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> -1 Celsius at 7am here in Zac. A pot of coffee and the cooking of breakfast did not do much to increase our comfort level. Why, oh why, didn't I choose to do my PhD somewhere closer to Cancun?


Well, hopefully you shall get a position here in Canada and be able to wish Mexico a fond adios. Bonne chance, mi amigo. ( a tri-lingual posting  )


----------



## eMacMan

1°C on our way to a predicted high of -11°C. Still waiting for the snow. Full Moon disappeared behind the clouds. Could have been nice if it had stayed around long enough to blend with the sunrise hitting the mountain tops. Such is life here in SW AB.

EDIT: The wait is over and snow it begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada now says that we shall only get 10cm of snow ........... even though we are going to get snow for over 20 hours. Our local weather person actually checked with them to see if this was a mistake, since when we get flurries we get about 10cm of snow in that amount of time. I am thinking that 10 inches is more probable. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very blustery morning, with about 5cm of snow on the ground so far, with another 10-35cm left to fall depending upon which forecast you trust. We shall see. The Environment Canada radar station was knocked out so we are going somewhat blind. Luckily, Environment Iceland is sending us info, which is where the 35cm of snow is being forecast.


----------



## BigDL

Brrrrrr Bone chilling -14º C with only a high of -12º C and brisk winds so currently the feel like/wind chill temperature of -25º C

We shall keep the home fires burning though.


----------



## SINC

-16° here this morning (-14° in the city) with a high of -3° today, but then we drop into the Arctic zone.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C temps with a -10C windchill and about 12cm of snow on the ground ........... but now it is really starting to snow hard with strong winds blowing everything about. Schools are closed and I would think that the city might start to close down by about noon to allow the winds to blow the remaining 30+cm of snow to fall and then get it cleared up. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

-5, mostly cloudy in Zacatecas. Bloody hell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C with about an inch an hour of snow falling ............ with the end in sight sometime this evening.


----------



## eMacMan

Dropped to -21°C earlier this morning. Now -16°C headed for -4°C. Shoveled about 5 inches yesterday with another dusting overnight. Looks like a nice but cool sunny day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada forecast that we would only get about 10cm of snow all day ........... which we reached by about 930AM. It has been snowing constantly since then, but Environment Canada still contends that we will only get a total of 10cm. Since we have had over 8 inches fall all day, I think that they must have meant 10 inches. We have no radar since EC's radar went down, but luckily a weather station in Iceland has been sending the track of this nor'easter to us here in NL.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Environment Canada forecast that we would only get about 10cm of snow all day ........... which we reached by about 930AM. It has been snowing constantly since then, but Environment Canada still contends that we will only get a total of 10cm. Since we have had over 8 inches fall all day, I think that they must have meant 10 inches. We have no radar since EC's radar went down, but luckily a weather station in Iceland has been sending the track of this nor'easter to us here in NL.


I believe the AH (Almost Honourable) P. MacKay has been dispatched aboard a yellow helicopter to rescue your radar station. The only possible delay might be a slight detour to Southern Florida.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I believe the AH (Almost Honourable) P. MacKay has been dispatched aboard a yellow helicopter to rescue your radar station. The only possible delay might be a slight detour to Southern Florida.


Nothing is getting into the air in this snow and wind, eMacMan. When they pull the plows off the roads, things are bad. Still, it is supposed to stop snowing by this evening, according to the reports out of Iceland and the US, and tomorrow shall be sunny with bone chilling -13C temps. That should be the coldest day of the year with the windchills. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snow. Environment Canada stands by its forecast that we got only 10cm of snow since 4AM .............. so, 10 hours of steady heavy snow left only 1cm an hour??? Right!!!! My ruler, made in Canada, shows just over 10 inches. At least the snow is light with temps holding steady at -2C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is now forecasting temps as low as -13C with winds in excess of 70km/h ............. resulting in a windchill of around -26C. In my 35 years here in St.John's, I can only remember a few days when the windchills were colder than -26C. My wife, who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, has no problem with these sorts of temps. I don't want to even get out of bed to face this sort of cold.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Environment Canada is now forecasting temps as low as -13C with winds in excess of 70km/h ............. resulting in a windchill of around -26C. In my 35 years here in St.John's, I can only remember a few days when the windchills were colder than -26C. My wife, who has lived in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, has no problem with these sorts of temps. I don't want to even get out of bed to face this sort of cold.


Clear skies are your friend to protect you from the snowy blasts, but indeed usually not from the icy blasts that can drive an ice cycle to the centre of your marrow.

We have the extreme cold today as well as for tomorrow. 

As I went for a walk today, I noticed, the heat from the sun was able to melt the ice on the street. If you find a quite nook, out of the wind facing the sun you might enjoy the great out-of-doors prior to the arrival of the Nor-easter on Friday or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Clear skies are your friend to protect you from the snowy blasts, but indeed usually not from the icy blasts that can drive an ice cycle to the centre of your marrow.
> 
> We have the extreme cold today as well as for tomorrow.
> 
> As I went for a walk today, I noticed, the heat from the sun was able to melt the ice on the street. If you find a quite nook, out of the wind facing the sun you might enjoy the great out-of-doors prior to the arrival of the Nor-easter on Friday or so.


Clear skies here in St.John's, at least during the winter, means cold temps. Going to be a cold night.


----------



## johnp

Clear sky out here too -- about 4-5C this afternoon -- that's cool relative to what it's been. It dropped to about -2C last night, suspect the same (or lower) tonight.


----------



## SINC

We're slowly settling into a FAM:


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Finally stopped snow. Environment Canada stands by its forecast that we got only 10cm of snow since 4AM .............. so, 10 hours of steady heavy snow left only 1cm an hour??? Right!!!! My ruler, made in Canada, shows just over 10 inches. At least the snow is light with temps holding steady at -2C.


By now I would expect EC to be able to function entirely in the metric system. Jumping to inches without warning your victims is a bit unsettling.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way up to 0° as we enjoy our last couple of warm days before the FAM hits on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

=14C with a -26C windchill ............. breaking records for cold set back in 1957. Amazingly, there is rain and +5C and +6C temps forcast for Friday and Saturday. We shall see.

Nice sunshine for most of today will at least make the snow look nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmed up to -11C and a -22C windchill. Cleaned off my driveway with the few inches of snow that fell overnight. They are now forecasting snow, ice pellets, sleet and freezing drizzle for tomorrow ........... followed by rain on Saturday. This is going to be one big mess by Sunday.


----------



## SINC

No change in the past eight hours as we remain at -6°. With no wind today, it is not too bad out there.


----------



## mrjimmy

There's a cold wind a blowin'...

Rain turning to snow this evening with probably a whole lot of ice in between. 

Yuck.

Give me back my brown lawns and muddy boots!


----------



## eMacMan

If we reach the predicted high of -1°C it will be a normal winter day. For the moment we have only managed to escape the negative double digits by a cat's whisker. 

However will not turn up the nose at sunshine and winds of only 25 km/hr.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the clear eastern sky just now.


----------



## RobotGuy

...Snow, ice, rain, all in one day! Warmed up quickly enough by 10:00, I'm sure it'll all be gone by tomorrow afternoon.

And the busses were cancelled today. Really? I mean c'mon, when I went to school if the busses were cancelled there'd be people on the television box prophetically announcing the end of the world in one final furry of white hell!

Bah!


----------



## Dr.G.

RobotGuy said:


> ...Snow, ice, rain, all in one day! Warmed up quickly enough by 10:00, I'm sure it'll all be gone by tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> And the busses were cancelled today. Really? I mean c'mon, when I went to school if the busses were cancelled there'd be people on the television box prophetically announcing the end of the world in one final furry of white hell!
> 
> Bah!


We are also going to get a few inches of snow, followed by ice pellets, followed by freezing drizzle, followed by some rain ............ and then we start all over with this cycle on Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow is just now starting to fall, with -3C temps.


----------



## mrjimmy

The change from rain to snow has been rapid and just happened to coincide with the morning commute. An accident every minute in the GTA this morning they are saying...

Really ugly out there.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> The change from rain to snow has been rapid and just happened to coincide with the morning commute. An accident every minute in the GTA this morning they are saying...
> 
> *Really ugly out there*.


Here as well... freezing rain, sleet changing over to snow later today (10cm in the forecast) all on top of the freezing rain and snow we received yesterday. This mix is some of the worst weather winter has to offer.

Then on top of it all we get a flash freeze tonight with it going down to -19 and only a high of -16 tomorrow... just lovely.


----------



## The Doug

Yep. Big messy snowstorm all day yesterday, and on today's menu we have freezing rain this morning and a bit more snow to come this afternoon. Montreal is the usual mess but plows are out and crews at least seem to be trying to clear sidewalks. I guess all their hard work ploughing invisible snow before Christmas is paying off.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with a high today of 2° as that menacing FAM creeps closer every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Yep. Big messy snowstorm all day yesterday, and on today's menu we have freezing rain this morning and a bit more snow to come this afternoon. Montreal is the usual mess but plows are out and crews at least seem to be trying to clear sidewalks. I guess all their hard work ploughing invisible snow before Christmas is paying off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Doug, was that for practice ............... or just wanting some overtime and a way to waste gasoline???


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow falling now. We've had about 12cm of snow today ........... with no sign of the ice pellets and sleet just yet.


----------



## eMacMan

Our cold encounter of the worst kind is scheduled for Monday>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Meanwhile -5°C here in SW AB. Our clear blue skies would explain ECs forecast of snow flurries this AM. Lovely Alpen Glo a few minutes ago, so obviously that cold Arctic air mass is much closer to the ground than I would like.

The fireplace which prior to last night was on extended vacation, is going to get a pretty good work out over the next several days.

In any case we have successfully dodged the first 3 months of winter, reducing our normal 6-8 months down to a very manageable 3-5.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Our clear blue skies would explain ECs forecast of snow flurries this AM.


As you can see by the graphic I posted above, EC has predicted snow here as well. Currently the sun is shining brightly without a cloud in the sky. EC rules once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

About 6 inches of snow and ice pellets fell today, and are now being topped off by some sleet. All I need is some cherry syrup and I could make slushies for the neighborhood children.


----------



## jrichardson

Lots of snow here in Ottawa!


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon and still nary a flake of snow (or a cloud in the sky) as EC has changed their forecast to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

With temps at just over +1C, the sleet has changed to a light rain. EC is forecasting +8C temps overnight. We shall see. I truly hope they are correct on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy and +3C right now.


----------



## SINC

-10° here, -8° in the city with a high of only -4° before we begin the nose dive into the -30s in a few more days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to +8C overnight which helped to melt some of the snow. Sunny and +6C right now. A fine Saturday is brewing.


----------



## RobotGuy

-16, clear and sunny, looks like no more snow for awhile.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with strong winds and a bit of rain.


----------



## johnp

Woke to a little "white stuff" this morning. Just enough here to colour the ground, roofs, and trees a touch white. About 1C, so it wasn't to last. A few flurries, then some rain, slush, and then not much white left to see. Now at noon, bright, blue, mostly cloudless sky!! High of about 4-5C forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +4C but the winds are gusting over 85km/h ............ but at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

Our snowfall has begun albeit light for now with 10 cm expected by morning.


----------



## johnp

We're still clear, as the sun sets ... but maybe some changes overnight, with some snow or at least flurries by morning?


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat clear skies this morning with +1C temps. Some snow is in the forecast, but nothing major.


----------



## SINC

While it is no surprise, the FAM has arrived. -20° here, -18° in Edmonton with a wind chill here of -33° and a high today of our current temperature. Then the cold weather really starts reaching down into the high minus 30s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While it is no surprise, the FAM has arrived. -20° here, -18° in Edmonton with a wind chill here of -33° and a high today of our current temperature. Then the cold weather really starts reaching down into the high minus 30s.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


>


Check it out as we continue to drop:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Check it out as we continue to drop:


They would find me dead outside of the West Edmonton Mall in those temps. XX) We are going down to -12C on Tuesday here in St.John's, and that is considered very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just below 0C with a bit of light snow falling.


----------



## eMacMan

Will just echo what Don said. SW AB is -12°C and temps to continue dropping until at least Wednesday. Should be negative double digits for at least a week with about 3 days below -20°C. May hit a low of about -35°C.

Been snowing off and on for a full day and no signs of that letting up either. Thankfully total is only about 6 inches so far. More shoveling on the immediate event horizon.

Yesterday there were lots of people at Sobeys being discretely added to President BOs terrorist lists. 

Whooda ever thunk buying a weeks worth of groceries would brand someone as a terrorist???? I bet most of them even have a roll of duct tape in the pick-up, making them a double threat.


----------



## johnp

Picture postcard perfect here today. Woke to a light dusting of snow, clear sky, and not a hint of a breeze. After sunrise, just beautiful!! About 1-2C here at noon, but looks and feels milder. From this 12'th floor apartment, a clear, distant view towrds downtown Burnaby and Vancouver. We'll be out on the balcony enjoying the view, and a cool one some time this afternoon!!


----------



## fjnmusic

Weather is not so good. Alberta finally enters the deep freeze after two months of uncharacteristically mild weather that's been hovering around zero. Down to the -20's and -30's again.


----------



## fjnmusic

This is what I'm saying.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with clear skies, but dropping down to -11C overnight. Luckily, the winds won't be much above 50km/h.


----------



## SINC

Brrrr, Wednesday and Thursday will be brutal for lows at -36° and -38°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Brrrr, Wednesday and Thursday will be brutal for lows at -36° and -38°.


I guess I can't complain now about my -11C with -20C windchills .............. but I was freezing outside watching my dogs play in the backyard. XX)


----------



## eMacMan

Already about -20°C and getting colder. After that unusually mild December this is quite a shock. If the snow holds back may stay indoors all day tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

^^

I would join you, but alas, I have to make a beer run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cold here in St.John's with -11C temps and a -20C windchill. That is very cold for us. Even my dogs, who like to romp in the morning, did not want to stay outside very long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise forming in the east. Temps up to -8C.


----------



## SINC




----------



## eMacMan

We may be a couple or three hundred miles further south but our forecast mirrors Don's almost degree for degree. <insert icicle draped emoticon>


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with blue skies and lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Temp dropped again to -29° with a wind chill of -39° here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a -18C windchill as we near 4PM tea time here in St.John's. Hot tea sounds good just now.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill warnings have been issued for St. Albert tonight and again tomorrow night with wind chill values in the -45° to -50° range both nights:


----------



## eMacMan

Was shocked to see our wind chills in the -37°C and colder range.

We have held in steady at -25° C today, with more drops scheduled over the next 2-3 days. The warm weather carrot for Friday has now been pushed back until Saturday at the earliest. Not sure if that is a Saturday in January or if we have to wait 'till next month to see those negative single digit highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a -20C windchill makes this a very cold night for us here in St.John's.


----------



## fjnmusic

It's f-f-f-f-kin f-f-f-freezing out there!! At 3 am, it's currently -34 C, -37 C in outlying areas, and that's not even counting wind chill. I'd be surprised if school buses start tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -13C windchill. That is plenty cold enough for me. I can't even imagine what the temps feel like in AB, SK and MB this week.


----------



## SINC

Ya might say the frost is on the pumpkin here this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

Things have warmed up here with -1C temps now and not much wind. A light dusting of snow means no shoveling ...... yet. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

-29°C this cold morning in SW AB. EC has a wind chill warning in effect, which should explain the absolute calm. 

Still we had enough wind over night that our six inches of fresh snow is wind packed.

On the plus side the -30s have been removed from the forecast.

EDIT A very light wind now has the WC at -41°C. Usually ignore the WC numbers, but -40s are hard to ignore!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling, but the winds have picked up so we still have a -7C windchill. For me, that is OK compared to what the folks out west are experiencing.


----------



## eMacMan

Still -29°C. Snow is now around 9 inches wind packed and heavy. Not too worried about shoveling as it will be at least a couple of days before I am able to get the car past the part I shovel.

Our Wind Chill Warning has now been supplemented with a Snow Fall Warning. Expect to have at least a foot of fresh snow by the time I get out and start shoveling.

Thankfully most of the ranchers around here have abandoned the January calving experiment. Right now they must be more than grateful for that decision.


----------



## SINC

Little change here either at noon. Still -31° with a -41° wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Little change here either at noon. Still -31° with a -41° wind chill.


We are at +1C with blustery snow flurries going every which way in 70km/h winds. I can just imagine what your windchill might be with our winds!! XX)

Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

They may have dumped the -30s from the forecast but forgot to tell the thermometers. Currently -30°C and no doubt a tad colder tonight.


----------



## SINC

It's a tad chilly out there this morning at -33° with a wind chill of -45°, but we are going all the way up to -27° for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy this morning, with no wind. A dull day ............. but I am better with dull than the frigid temps out west.


----------



## The Doug

Messy day yesterday - snow, freezing rain, ice pellets. The wind was quite something overnight and it woke me up frequently. They said gusts could reach 90 km/h and I'm sure that's what we got in our area. Some gusts left me expecting to hear a big crash somewhere outside. South of us in MTL a wind warning was in effect all night - up to 100 km/h was predicted.

Still windy this morning but not as bad as overnight. There are reports of power outages and I am sure there'll be damage reports on the news any time now. The temperature is falling pretty quickly; a few hours ago it was +1 and now it is -11. Should bottom out around -13. Looks like the sky is mostly clear already.

I took today off to clear the roof of the snow accumulation from the big storm last Thursday / Friday. I thought I would be dealing with fairly deep fluff that would be easy to move. Looks like yesterday's storm has compacted it and added a layer of ice on top. tptptptp


----------



## eMacMan

Dropped to -37°C last night. Old record low for the day was -34°. Currently -34°C well on our way to a blistering high of -26°C. 

At least the snow has stopped but I have another three inches to shovel.

Dead calm so they have posted a Wind Chill Warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a thick fog enveloping everything here in St.John's. Still, one does not have to shovel fog, so I am grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting battle of the forecasts is brewing here in St.John's. Environment Canada feels that we shall get 5cm of snow on Friday. Forecasts out of the US and Europe call for 20-30cm of snow. We shall see who is correct this time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with some rain currently falling. All I say is "I don't have to shovel rain".


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got an email from someone in Sherwood Park, AB who bought one of our pups to let us know that he is doing well and does not seem to mind the extreme cold, although they are not letting him outside for too long in -45C windchill temps. I am still trying to get ours outside in +8C temps and a light rain. Wimps ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C this morning with snow forecast for tonight, tomorrow and into Saturday. Your guess is as good as Environment Canada's guess/forecast as to how much we shall get. We shall see, but my snow blower is all ready to go. Still, last night's +9C temps allowed up to open up our windows to get some fresh air into the house.


----------



## SINC

A wee bit warmer at -25° this morning but the winds persist with a wind chill of -36° and a high of -20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some sunshine breaking through the clouds. We are still under a winter storm warning with 20cm by tomorrow morning whipped about by 120km/h winds. They keep upping the wind speeds on us so we might be up to hurricane force winds by tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

Last night not nearly so cold. Around -20°C this AM. Still snowing lightly but got the heavy duty shoveling done yesterday afternoon. Today only a couple of inches and it looks lighter than the previous batch.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with my "heavy duty shoveling" coming tomorrow. 20+cm of snow is not a great deal, but winds of up to 120km/h causes drifts that go right over average sized cars. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

100+km/h winds whipped about 20cm of very heavy snow overnight. Drifts are knee-deep in some spots and bare in other places around the house. Winds have died down to 75km/h and snow is just now heavy, with an end in sight by this afternoon. Luckily, everything is closed until noon to give the plows a chance to clear away the streets of St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-26° this morning with a wind chill of -33° and a high today of -16°.


----------



## eMacMan

-25°C this morning. Hope that EC is correct and that things will gradually warm up to -6°C later this evening.

Global Warming my Frozen Fanny!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -25°C this morning. Hope that EC is correct and that things will gradually warm up to -6°C later this evening.
> 
> Global Warming my Frozen Fanny!


EC forecast that our winds and snow would end by noon, but no let up in sight. -2C with little ice specks and snow being blown in one direction now (from the north) by 75km/h winds. By noon we should be up to the 25cm of snow on the ground with drifts over a meter deep in places. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Just enough snow to make me do something.tptptptp

On the bright side just spotted a tiny patch of blue sky. Should the sun break through, it would be the first time in seven days.


----------



## SINC

The sun broke through here, but the temperature has stalled at -25°. The wind has finally stopped so no more wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at 3PM. 27cm of snow fell in the past 15 hours. Winds have died down to 65km/h so I best get the snowblower out and do battle with the meter-deep snow drifts.


----------



## eMacMan

Up to -8°C. Clouds much thinner but still no sunshine.

As far as cold snaps go this was certainly not the worst I have endured, even in the past three years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent two hours with my snowblower clearing out my driveway and those of two neighbors. Some of the drifts were waist-high. Still, the snow has stopped with only about 3-5cm forecast for overnight. That will bring us to over 30cm in a 30 hour period. Certainly not a record for St.John's, but the city is only now starting to come back to life.


----------



## eMacMan

Temps are up to -1°C a nice bonus compared to the EC prediction of -6°C.

However EC is now saying that Seattle storm is headed to SW AB and to expect 6 more inches by tomorrow morning. If so it means I will have shoveled every day for a solid week.


----------



## SINC

-18° on the way up to -14° by afternoon, but the winds have come up and the wind chill is now -30° again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C but the wind gusts are only 40km/h so it is a quiet day so far. More snow in the forecast for later today, but nothing major (about 10cm).


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sunshine this afternoon. Sun is starting to set now as the western skies turn a nice shade of pink.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C tonight. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Still -16° but better tomorrow with a high of -5°.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning and headed all the way up to -3° today. The rest of the week will see above freezing temperatures, a welcome relief from the bitter cold of the past two weeks.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, a brisk -20º, with a wind chill of -28º heading for a high of a balmy -9º with light winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with light snow falling. Only a few inches are down this morning, so nothing major.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and -12° with sunshine just now breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and -3C this afternoon. A great day so far.


----------



## SINC

Noon hour and we've made it to our high of -3°. If the sun stays out for a few hours this afternoon, we may do better than that for a high.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C going down to a cold -10C. Still, the skies are very clear and the stars and planets are out in all their glory.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -9C with a -16C windchill. Still, a nice sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so it shall be a sunny day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a high wind warning in place for later this morning and a high of 3° under partial cloud today.


----------



## MLeh

Been a wee bit windy out this way. But the wind is from the southwest, so temperatures are back up to our typical mid winter ranges (around +5°C right now). I'll take rain and wind over that white stuff any day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C temps and cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way to a pleasant high of 2° under sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some sunshine and no wind. A fine afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

-11°C overnight. Looks like a typical winter day in SW AB. Something that is quite unusual. Well above or well below the norms is the true norm (strong and free).


----------



## SINC

Currently -2° and sunny, but a 15 kph wind makes it feel like -10° out there.


----------



## johnp

Dark, dismal, and very wet ... but it's mild!!! 20-30mm of rain to drop here this afternoon, and it could get up to 9C. The temperature so far today has been running quite a bit lower than what had been forecasted, but that could change soon as this warm & wet Pacific storm reallys falls upon us. 
They often call these warm & wet storms out here "pineapple expresses". Wish they would drop a few pineapples on their way through!!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some wet snow changing to rain overnight and going up to +6C by morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with an inch or so of snow on the ground, which will hopefully be washed away by morning. We shall see.


----------



## winwintoo

A week ago, it was -40*C. This morning, it's pouring rain. Only in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> A week ago, it was -40*C. This morning, it's pouring rain. Only in Saskatchewan.




Last Friday, we had 27cm of snow fall on St.John's. Today, it is +5C and raining, washing a bit of that snow away. Strange weather here as well, Margaret. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## BigDL

On Sunday Southeast New Brunswick had wind chill as low as -28º C on Tuesday the high was plus 9º C the top of the roller coaster. Today, Wednesday, we are at 0º C and tonight/tomorrow the temperature is heading to -12º C and lower later on. 

Quite a ride this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +6C with a light rain falling. We don't experience much of a "roller coaster" when it comes to temps. Of course, nor do we get very warm or very cold temps at any time of the year other than for a few days in summer and a few days in winter.


----------



## SINC

-4° with a wind chill of -12° and warming up to 4° today.


----------



## eMacMan

4°C and the wind is ripping here in SW AB. Sadly too cloudy to see any Northern Lights that may (not) have been trying to light up the night sky last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C as the rain is stopping, being replaced by fog.


----------



## johnp

Much the same here Dr.G., but no fog. Quite heavy rain this morning, but just overcast this (mid) afternoon. About 8C, dry, and quite still. Hear there's clearing on it's way for the next couple of days -- some sunshine even!! Time will tell?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Much the same here Dr.G., but no fog. Quite heavy rain this morning, but just overcast this (mid) afternoon. About 8C, dry, and quite still. Hear there's clearing on it's way for the next couple of days -- some sunshine even!! Time will tell?


+6C as the fog has drifted out to see. Might get down to 0C by midnight, but no major cold snaps are in the cards for us. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning on the way to a high of 0° today with snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a beautiful sunrise here in St.John's.


----------



## BigDL

A crisp Sunny -7º C day here in South-eastern New Brunswick.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing again here in SW AB, but nothing like last years seventeen feet. 

Last week shoveled 8 days in a row. One big hit then mostly just an inch or two but I still get a good work out with just an inch.

At least the temps are much milder this go round. Currently -3°C with temps predicted to fall to -2°C this PM. 'Course EC is also predicting sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with the sun trying to shine through the clouds. A quiet afternoon in the works.


----------



## MLeh

This morning I'm enjoying a beautiful sunrise - the first time the sun hasn't been obscured by grey rainy clouds in at least a week. Currently just at freezing, with a touch of frost, but the forecast is for +6°C and sunny for the rest of today.


----------



## SINC

Currently cloudy and -6°, but nary a sign of those flurries EC insists we are having.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Currently cloudy and -6°, but nary a sign of those flurries EC insists we are having.


You must have our sunshine.

Go figger


----------



## SINC

Noon hour and partial sunny breaks and -4° as EC still has flurries on my widget.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but snow clouds are drifting on in. Snow is forecast for tomorrow night.


----------



## The Doug

Another weather warning for MTL and vicinity - snow tonight, ice pellets, freezing rain. So what else is new.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Another weather warning for MTL and vicinity - snow tonight, ice pellets, freezing rain. So what else is new.


That means this is what we shall get tomorrow night. Amazing how Montreal's weather is a predictor of our weather 24-36 hours later. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

-8 this morning with a wind chill of -16° on the way to a high of 1° today before the weekend snows hit.. Mind you, EC has been wrong before.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with light snow flurries gently falling. A quiet day before tomorrow's snow storm.


----------



## arthena

it's hot and sunny day . Happy Lunar New Year !


----------



## arthena

it's hot and sunny day . Happy Lunar New Year !


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool, cloudy and some snow flurries here ........... but happy lunar new year to one and all nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

arthena said:


> it's hot and sunny day . Happy Lunar New Year !


Meaningless without a location, I'm afraid. Hot and sunny where?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Meaningless without a location, I'm afraid. Hot and sunny where?


That's what I wondered as well .............. all I knew was that it was not here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> That's what I wondered as well .............. all I knew was that it was not here in St.John's.


Yes, not in Edmonton either, but why two identical posts 13 minutes apart? Makes me suspicious this is a spammer who is setting up to load crap elsewhere. Could be wrong, so for now give him/her the benefit of the doubt, but I will be watching.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yes, not in Edmonton either, but why two identical posts 13 minutes apart? Makes me suspicious this is a spammer who is setting up to load crap elsewhere. Could be wrong, so for now give him/her the benefit of the doubt, but I will be watching.


Could be, or just a double posting. 

Still a cool -2C with light flurries. Snow and ice pellets are forecast for tonight and into tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Latest forecast is for 15+cm of snow whipped about by winds up to 100km/h ............. followed by about 3cm of ice pellets ........... followed by some freezing rain .............. and then just some sleet or rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Could be, or just a double posting.


Double postings do not happen 13 full minutes apart. that is deliberate.

EC is calling for snow tonight as it has all day with not one flake falling and -2°.


----------



## SINC

6° with EC still calling for snow and a high of -2° today. Still not a flake of snow. I suppose if EC leaves that forecast in place, it will one day become right.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is forecasting this for St.John's. Their forecast for 10cm of snow today is going to be off, since we have about 5cm down already and snow is falling harder and harder. Hopefully, they shall be off with their forecast for strong winds. We shall see.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:14 AM NST Saturday 28 January 2012
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Easterly winds gusting to 110 km/h are expected today.


----------



## BigDL

On the front walkway and driveway we have slop, very, very wet snow this morning. I cleared snow and ice pellets last evening. Then we had more ice pellets freezing rain and rain.

On the back deck we have about 4 inches of very, very wet snow as I did not clear the snow before the freezing rain/rain. I think the back shall easier to clear.

The temperature is -2º C.


----------



## Dr.G.

About six inches of snow and ice pellets are sandblasting everything in their path with winds over 110km/h. We seem to be in the center of a weather bomb, according to Environment Canada.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm of snow is down so far with no end in sight. Winds have "died down" a bit to 80km/h. Plows have been put back on the roads but few venture out in this mess. St.John's is slowly regaining it's reputation for being the windiest major Canadian city and the one with the most snow. C'est la vie.


----------



## eMacMan

Fairly pleasant here in SW AB. No wind, no new snow, no bone chilling temps. Only scary thing is that EC predicts an entire week of this. Given ECs recent history I am bringing in enough supplies to outlast a major blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Fairly pleasant here in SW AB. No wind, no new snow, no bone chilling temps. Only scary thing is that EC predicts an entire week of this. Given ECs recent history I am bringing in enough supplies to outlast a major blizzard.


EC sent it's "major blizzard" here, eMacMan. Of course, they forecast only 10cm of snow, but we are at twice that amount and the snow is blowing to the point where I can't see across the street. 

Have fun in the sun next week, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received over 20cm of snow and ice pellets, coated off by some freezing rain. Now, the wind has died down, the rain has stopped, and fog is rolling in with +2C temps. Luckily, my snow blower was able to handle this wet and heavy snow. Still, I am pooped.


----------



## Kimchiboy

Cloudy, 7C... like almost every winter day here


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling.


----------



## BigDL

BigDL said:


> On the front walkway and driveway we have slop, very, very wet snow this morning. I cleared snow and ice pellets last evening. Then we had more ice pellets freezing rain and rain.
> 
> On the back deck we have about 4 inches of very, very wet snow as I did not clear the snow before the freezing rain/rain. I think the back shall easier to clear.
> 
> The temperature is -2º C.


Turned the promise of 0º C did not materialize today. It barely reached -1º C so the walkway and driveway were not covered in slop but were indeed covered in ice. Ice that I had to chip and chop out as I did not have any salt and couldn't get the car out to shop for some until I chopped for some time. 

The snow on the back patio and walkway was indeed much easier to deal with. 

Currently -4º C heading for a low of -9º C tonight. I'm glad I dealt with the ice in the sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with the sun trying to shine through the clouds this morning. A quiet day, which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to a pleasant 6° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some sunshine to make this a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C temps with lots of sunshine and no wind is making this a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling. Temps will get down to 0C overnight, so there should not be any major icing over.


----------



## SINC

0° and with a low of -1° we're not moving much.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with partial cloud and a high of 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +2C today. A fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

It feels very springlike out there this morning at 1°. We will likely surpass our predicted high of 4° now that the sun has broken through.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies. A quiet night for us.


----------



## bgw

Snow in Toronto right now. Getting warmer over night. Driving conditions not so good. One can tell; every car is stopping and waiting at the four way stops incase someone slides into the intersection and messes up!


----------



## Dr.G.

5cm of snow fell overnight, with anothe 15cm of snow forecast throughout the day. When 20+cm of snow falls slowly, and it light, it is not difficult to keep the streets and driveways clear. It's when we get 20cm of wet snow in a few hours, whipped about by strong winds, that things get dicey. Still, the light snow is falling straight down right now, so we are in luck.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 4° by afternoon. Great weather for the last day of January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow is starting to fall and winds are picking up from the northeast. 10cm of snow is already down, with the snow forecast to keep falling until midnight. Might be in for another 25+cm snowfall like last week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really heavy snow is falling now, with about 15cm in addition to the 10cm we had about 3 hours ago. I can't even see the big maple trees in my back garden, and they are about 35 feet from my windows. 70+km/h winds are really making this wet and heavy snow go every which way. Luckily, the local school boards did not trust the Environment Canada forecasts that we would only get 10-15cm, and they closed schools early. Our mayor is considering issuing a state of emergency to get all businesses closed to get cars off the roads.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Really heavy snow is falling now, with about 15cm in addition to the 10cm we had about 3 hours ago. I can't even see the big maple trees in my back garden, and they are about 35 feet from my windows. 70+km/h winds are really making this wet and heavy snow go every which way. Luckily, the local school boards did not trust the Environment Canada forecasts that we would only get 10-15cm, and they closed schools early. Our mayor is considering issuing a state of emergency to get all businesses closed to get cars off the roads.


You will be pleased to know; If the windchill number is not down to snuff, then what you are experiencing is not a blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You will be pleased to know; If the windchill number is not down to snuff, then what you are experiencing is not a blizzard.


-15C windchills. Call it a blizzard or not, we are still experiencing as bad a storm as I have seen since Jan.24th, 2003, when we got just over 55cm of snow in one day. Our worst snowfall since I have been here in St.John's was 83cm, but that fell in a 30 hour period.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> You will be pleased to know; If the windchill number is not down to snuff, then what you are experiencing is not a blizzard.


Windchill is now -17C with about 25 feet visibility. Does this qualify to be called a blizzard? We are now over the 30cm mark for snow.


----------



## SINC

Wow Dr. G., it looks like one tiny isolated system is stuck right over you:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, it's a classic nor'easter. However, at least the yellow and orange bands have cleared out of our area. We are now just experiencing heavy snow falling about about 2.5cm per our. I can now see my maple tree, so that means visibility has improved to just over 35 feet. My neighbor has a big black cover over his BBQ, and I can just barely see how a drift of snow is just about to engulf that BBQ.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Windchill is now -17C with about 25 feet visibility. Does this qualify to be called a blizzard? We are now over the 30cm mark for snow.


Can't remember the exact number. It would certainly qualify as a blizzard in my books. 

I expect the Newfie gym will be running at full capacity as this one clears. 

Hope you did not turn your snow shovels into..








Photo by: Elmer Beauregard of Minnesotans 4 Global Warming


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Can't remember the exact number. It would certainly qualify as a blizzard in my books.
> 
> I expect the Newfie gym will be running at full capacity as this one clears.
> 
> Hope you did not turn your snow shovels into..
> View attachment 22739
> 
> 
> Photo by: Elmer Beauregard of Minnesotans 4 Global Warming


That is the wrong sort of shovel for this sort of snow -- heavy and deep (just over 30cm so far). If the wind dies down to under 50km/h, I might try to take the snowblower out. Still, it is still howling outside and more snow is falling, so I shall sit tight for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow finally stopped about an hour ago, and the winds died down to about 55km/h, so I was able to take out my snowblower (luckily, it has a single headlight). According to Memorial University's weather station atop the Science Building (less than a kilometer from where I sit), we got 32cm of snow. Environment Canada still says that we will only get 15-20cm ................. which we passed hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada blows winter forecast - Manitoba - CBC News

Surprise Surprise Surprise - YouTube

Surprise, surprise, surprise .............


----------



## BigDL

-10º C Presently this as low as the temperature is supposed to fall tonight.

Heavy snow fall warning for tomorrow heavy snowfall starting in the morning with 15 to 20 cm of snow projected.

Hoping for the light fluffy stuff, with a high of -3º C we shall have to wait and see for the heaviness of the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> -10º C Presently this as low as the temperature is supposed to fall tonight.
> 
> Heavy snow fall warning for tomorrow heavy snowfall starting in the morning with 15 to 20 cm of snow projected.
> 
> Hoping for the light fluffy stuff, with a high of -3º C we shall have to wait and see for the heaviness of the snow.


Same here, BigDL. -10C and our 15-20cm of snow is forecast for tomorrow. Then, we are being told to expect 30+cm of snow from Friday night until Sunday morning.  We shall see. :-(


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 2° today and a grand week ahead. Environment Canada has finally admitted they got the winter forecast for the prairies completely wrong:

Environment Canada blows winter forecast - Manitoba - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a bit of sunshine. EC forecasts about 50-75cm of snow between tonight and Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Wow, Dr. G., you seem to be getting what we had last year at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, Dr. G., you seem to be getting what we had last year at this time.


True. Problem is that our normal snowfall for Feb. is about 200cm of snow. Running out of room to put the snow is alway a problem by the time we get to March. We shall see. 

At least I got the driveway cleared out for this oncoming pair of snow storms. I try to dig a trench around our tree in the front yard to allow my doxies to go outside and be somewhat sheltered from the wind. By the start of march, that trench will be like the ones they had in WWI.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> -7C with a bit of sunshine. EC forecasts about 50-75cm of snow between tonight and Sunday morning.


Hopefully EC will miss this prediction on the high side. They owe you that after going low ball the last time out.

Here in SW AB sunny and around zero. 

In town the streets are a mess as the ice thaws, gets rutted then freezes again. Out on the highway clear sailing although we did lose a couple of semis to the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hopefully EC will miss this prediction on the high side. They owe you that after going low ball the last time out.
> 
> Here in SW AB sunny and around zero.
> 
> In town the streets are a mess as the ice thaws, gets rutted then freezes again. Out on the highway clear sailing although we did lose a couple of semis to the wind.


Don't think so. Our local CBC TV weatherman, who just obtained his degree in meteorology, called yesterday's storm the "white ninja snowstorm" since we got hit with 30cm of snow when EC forecast 10cm, and 20cm of that snow came in a four hour period. He is far more accurate than EC, and he has forecast 10cm snow by midnight tonight, 15cm of snow tomorrow and 30+cm of snow starting Friday night until Sunday morning. He feels that if the system stalls, then we would get an additional 20cm of snow by midnight Sunday. :-(


----------



## eMacMan

EC has admitted that for the second year in a row they blew the long range forecast for Western Canada. Truth is those wooly caterpillars do a better job than the EC blokes.

Last Winter they called for one of the mildest winters on record. We got one of the coldest and snowiest winters ever.

This year they boldly predicted a cold nasty winter. What we have is one of the warmest, windiest, and so far one of the driest winters on record.


----------



## SINC

-2° in bright sunshine at the noon hour. We should easily make our high for the day of 3° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice half moon is shining brightly in the western sky just now. A tranquil sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with 10cm of snow down, but it is really starting to snow now. Since Environment Canada forecast only 10cm for the day, we are sure to get over 25cm before the day is over. Luckily, schools are closed since the roads are getting really bad as the wind is starting to whip about this snow all over the place. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

We have hit the 20cm mark but the snow is slowing down now. By noon, we should have about 25cm and then might even see the end of today's snow. Then, the digging out starts to clear away some room for the 30+cm storm that is predicted for Friday/Saturday/Sunday. We shalll see.

Many local school districts here have given up using Environment Canada's forecasts in terms of snow, rather than putting the lives of children as risk.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way to another sunny high of 2°, great for early February.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snow after a 22cm snowfall today. The sun is out and all is white. Sadly, our local CBC weather man, who is more accurate than Environment Canada's forecasts, has stated the following -- "The models for Friday night until Saturday night continue to spin up a Powerful Nor'easter Storm capable of dropping 30+ cm of Snow, producing Winds gusts 70-110 km/h."


----------



## johnp

Mostly sunny and mild (7C, or better) and heading, according to forecasts, to more sunshine and higher temp's for tomorrow and the weekend. I know "spring has not sprung" as yet, but it's sure looking/feeling to be on its way!!


----------



## eMacMan

A pleasant wind free day here in SW AB. Just a couple of inches of light powder to shovel earlier today.


----------



## BigDL

Cleaned up after 33 cm's of snow fell from yesterday's storm. Now we're looking at sunny but cold weather through to Tuesday. Presently -14º C with a low of -16º C by the morning.


----------



## SINC

-8° here this morning and a forecast high of +8° makes our weather feel like spring. Although the groundhog predicted more winter yesterday, he couldn't be more wrong as we enjoy these kinds of temperatures in early February.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Cleaned up after 33 cm's of snow fell from yesterday's storm. Now we're looking at sunny but cold weather through to Tuesday. Presently -14º C with a low of -16º C by the morning.


Sadly, sounds like what we are in for, BigDL. Currently -11C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. However, we have been placed under a blizzard warning with 20cm of snow forecast for this evening, and then 30+cm forecast for tomorrow. No word if the snow will stop by midnight on Sat. or just keep falling into Sunday. So, 50-75cm of snow in the next 48 hours is not out of the question. :-( I feel your pain, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We've started to warm already, up 3° in the past couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C as we await our blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

The blizzard is on its way towards us here in St.John's. Right now, it is bigger than NB and PEI, and by tonight, it shall be bigger than NB, PEI, NS and Parliament Hill. All this will bring 15-25cm of snow by tomorrow morning, and then an additional 15-25cm of snow by Sunday morning. Adding to the misery will be winds with a sustained force of 75km/h and gusts over 110km/h.


----------



## SINC

3° and bright sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## friend

-14C and a wee bit of snow. 
Don't like cold weather, nor do I like snow.


----------



## SINC

-2° and the forecast is to raise that to +2 today under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 6AM to the sound of someone throwing bricks at our house. Turned out to be the wind gusts of 110+km/h slamming into the house. We have had about 15cm of snow since midnight, but the drifts were knee deep in places. The worst of the storm is just starting, so I thought I would give it a rest and come inside for another hour or so. If I go outside every hour, I will be able to keep the drifting down a bit to give my dogs a place to go outside. The rest of my property will have to wait until Sunday since that is when we shall see a lessening of the wind and snow. 30-50cm of snow is being forecast in total for this time on Sunday, but it's the winds that cause the most problems with drifting. We won't see any sun until next Thursday or Friday if EC is to be believed. We shall see.

As I look out my home office window, the snow is not falling but rather shooting past my window from the north on a horizontal trajectory.


----------



## SINC

We on the other hand, have sunshine to spare. Wish we could send some your way Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We on the other hand, have sunshine to spare. Wish we could send some your way Dr. G.


Merci. We could also send you some snow. Might help with the summer drought situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy storm whips into eastern Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

This video clip was from last night. I would hate to be outside today on those same streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy storm whips into eastern Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

It is getting even worse now than when these clips were taken this morning. We did get a break for about an hour, and even saw a bit of sun. Sort of like being in the eye of a hurricane. Now, we are experiencing the other side and it is fierce.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to snow flurries now, which means about 5cm of fresh snow (on top of the 20cm of snow since this morning) and 5cm tomorrow morning. The winds are the issue. They have not gone below 50km/h for 21 hours now, and gusts have been hitting 120km/h. With -3C temps, the snow is blowing all over the place. I am through with shoveling until tomorrow, when I shall see how bad the drifting is due to all of this wind.


----------



## Kazak

It's a beautiful, sunny day here. Morning frost and fog, then brilliance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Officially, we only received 22cm of snow yesterday, but with a day long blast of winds whipping everything about there were bare spots in places and drifts over a meter deep in other places in my neighborhood. Of course, the fact that the Environment Canada measuring flask for rain and snowfall blew away in a gust of wind over 120km/h might have something to do with this small amount of snow. 

Today, it is just flurries, with winds between 45-60km/h and -5C temps. Sadly, this is our norm for Feb. and March. By St.Patrick's Day, we could receive anywhere from 3 to 10 more feet of snow. After St. Patrick's Day and up until early June, we could receive another 3 feet of snow, and lots of ice storms. Yuk.


----------



## SINC

-8° here this morning as we prepare for another sunny day with a high of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C as we approach noon. No snow is falling but blowing snow is still all about the city.


----------



## javaqueen

we are sunny and no snow in sight - don't want lots of the white stuff, but a little bit would be nice for the kids to play in


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB looking great. Right now still -10°C but looking for the plus side long before the Superbowl airs the first commercial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C but the sun is still out as well and the blowing snow has stopeed, so it's a good day to be outside. Just finished off the driveways of three of my neighbors, so I am ready to call it a day with the snow.


----------



## SINC

We've reached -1° as we near the noon hour and will likely surpass our high of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still beautiful sunshine and -4C temps. Everything is so very white .............. and most likely will be until late May/early June.


----------



## Kazak

White here, too, but only because the frost is slow in melting today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe that this was from Jan.20th. I shall take a picture of that same spot tomorrow ............ which is now under about 4 feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a nearly full moon overhead in a clear sky. Clear skies mean cold temps for us, but at least clear skies also mean no snow.


----------



## javaqueen

0C and partly cloudy but no snow in sight for us until possibly Friday


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C but the sun is just now rising over Signal Hill and there is clear blue skies above, so it shall be a cold but snowless day here in St.John's.


----------



## javaqueen

we are still sitting at 0C and sunny and no snow in the forecast


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -4C temps, but no wind ................. and no snow forecast until tonight.


----------



## SINC

A wind chill of -20° this morning and a temperature of -15° is a big change from our recent low single digit weather. Lots of sunshine all week will keep things cool with a high today of -8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Hard to believe that this was from Jan.20th. I shall take a picture of that same spot tomorrow ............ which is now under about 4 feet of snow.


Taken this morning. What a difference in just over two weeks.


----------



## eMacMan

A grey day here in SW AB. Starting to snow and temp is dropping. EC is calling this a one day return to winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A grey day here in SW AB. Starting to snow and temp is dropping. EC is calling this a one day return to winter.


A very sunny day here in St.John's, with EC saying that this is a break from winter until tonight, with more snow forecast (nothing major) ............. as a prelude to Thurday's storm which they feel will bring us anywhere from 5-35cm of fresh snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a light snow falling. Should have about 10cm by morning, so nothing major.


----------



## Kazak

Another sunny day. Cold, but clear. So much better than rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and sunny this morning. We had about 10cm of fresh snow but it is light and there was no wind to cause drifting.


----------



## SINC

A chilly start to our day and we will struggle to get near 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C. Shaping up to be a nice Tuesday morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowed all day yesterday yet left only a skiff.

Today is cold and sunny at -14°C but no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C as we near 4PM High Tea time.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -5° with a biting north wind that makes it feel like -20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a beautiful sunset having just concluded.


----------



## Kazak

Another soul-enhancing day here. "The usual" is supposed to return tomorrow.


----------



## MacDoc

33 and glaring.....a Tstorm would be welcome.


----------



## SINC

Hey MD, how's things 'down under'?


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 33 and glaring.....a Tstorm would be welcome.


-3C here this morning, MacDoc. No "Tstorms" on the horizon ............. just snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a wind chill of -20° this morning on the way up to -2°, but the wind will keep things chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some sun as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen three degrees in the past couple of hours and the wind has increased making it feel like -24° out there now.


----------



## eMacMan

Temps have bounced back a bit from an overnight low of -17°C. Currently -8°C and heading for the plus side of zero. Looks like a nice sunny day for all of Southern AB. Verdict is still out on the wind, as it is predicted but for the moment remains very calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still -2C with a slight wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Much nicer 25 and lower humidity after last nights rain. 25 and sunny. Yesterday was hottest in a couple of years.


----------



## javaqueen

currently at -1 with snow predicted for Friday


----------



## SINC

Still -6° and with the wind here it feels double that. No way will we hit our high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with clear skies. A beautiful moon is overhead.


----------



## SINC

-9° as we fall into the -20°s overnight, the coldest day in this year so far.


----------



## SINC

-10° and Environment Canada is still clinging to their forecast of -20° by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada. Sadly, once the 25cm of snow falls to the ground, it shall be coated by freezing rain ............ and then covered over with ice pellets and then more snow by Saturday morning.  

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:15 AM NST Thursday 09 February 2012
Snowfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Snowfall accumulations 15 to 25 cm are expected tonight through Friday morning.


----------



## javaqueen

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from Environment Canada. Sadly, once the 25cm of snow falls to the ground, it shall be coated by freezing rain ............ and then covered over with ice pellets and then more snow by Saturday morning.
> 
> Warnings
> St. John's and vicinity
> 5:15 AM NST Thursday 09 February 2012
> Snowfall warning for
> St. John's and vicinity issued
> 
> Snowfall accumulations 15 to 25 cm are expected tonight through Friday morning.


yikes - we will be thinking of you Marc, be careful when you go out to shovel all that ice covered snow

we are sitting at -5C and according to the weather network no snow - but according to the radio - snow starting this afternoon?? we shall see mon ami


----------



## SINC

As usual EC can't get it right as we sit at -14° with a wind chill of -21° this morning, nowhere near their forecast of -22° for the suburbs.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with sunshine and blue skies. Tomorrow at this time we will hopefully be done with our 25cm of snow and into freezing rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Mid-morning and we've dropped a couple more degrees under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> yikes - we will be thinking of you Marc, be careful when you go out to shovel all that ice covered snow
> 
> we are sitting at -5C and according to the weather network no snow - but according to the radio - snow starting this afternoon?? we shall see mon ami


I shall, javaqueen. I shovel in a back-friendly and heart-smart manner, especially this sort of heavy wet snow. My snow blower is used for the end of the driveway piles that the snowplows dump there as they clear the streets. We shall see.


----------



## Kazak

Rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> Rain.


Interested in a trade??? We are getting 15cm of snow tonight, another 15-25cm of snow tomorrow, followed by freezing rain. We could spare some snow for some real rain, Kazak. Interested?


----------



## Kazak

I'd do it in a second. I'd like to get out there one of these years, and, based on your posts, I think I'd like to come in the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> I'd do it in a second. I'd like to get out there one of these years, and, based on your posts, I think I'd like to come in the winter.


Come in the wintertime?????????? XX) Some people do, or so I am told. I came in late July and found it somewhat cool (of course, I came here from the State of Georgia in the US). No, from Canada Day until Labor Day are the times to visit St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as the clouds are rolling in to get us ready for the heavy snowfall which should start later this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow falling. At the rate it is falling, we shall be well over 25cm of snow by tomorrow morning. We shall see.
Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## javaqueen

they are calling for snow tomorrow and then temperatures dropping drastically with -20C for the weekend *yikes*


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about 20cm of snow from last night until a few hours ago, which was then topped off by some sleet. Now, it is +3C with fog outside. The snow is very heavy and not really suitable for a snow blower to remove. It is 6 inches of thick slush. So, it shall be a slow process to clear things away by hand and shovel.


----------



## SINC

We've slid back into the deep freeze at -24° with a wind chill of -31° this morning.


----------



## javaqueen

we are currently sitting at -3C with a wind chill of -11C and we are expecting some snow this afternoon - they are predicting about 5cm - but we shall see

tomorrow we are expected to get colder

this winter has been very, very weird


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like we are sliding back into winter here in SW AB. Already -9°C and temp dropping down to the -20°C range by tomorrow morning. Looks like a bit of snow on the way as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with fog and a light drizzle and strong winds gusting to 75km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy. At leas the fog and drizzle have stopped, and the snow/slush has been cleared away.


----------



## Kazak

Rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -1C temps and a beautiful moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-16° here but a brutally cold wind chill of -27° that will dip well into the -30°s mark tonight. Good night for a movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C this morning, but there is not a cloud in the sky and the sun is slowly rising in the east. Going to be a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just read these warnings on the Environment Canada web site. This is going to be interesting. We shall see.

St. John's and vicinity
5:31 AM NST Saturday 11 February 2012
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Southeasterly winds gusting to 100 to 120 km/h are expected Sunday morning.
This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected in these regions.

St. John's and vicinity
5:31 AM NST Saturday 11 February 2012
Rainfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Rainfall accumulations of 30 to 65 millimetres are expected tonight into Sunday.
This is a warning that significant rainfall is expected in these regions.


----------



## SINC

Poor old Environment Canada just can't get it right. Yesterday they forecast a temperature of -26° by this morning and we sit at -15°. The wind continues to be an issue with wind chills of -27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C. A quiet morning.


----------



## javaqueen

our snow started last night about dinner time - so environment canada got that right - and it is still snowing 

finally looks like winter around here LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C right now. Sadly, that shall be our high for the day as a big rain storm heads our way for tonight and tomorrow. Still, one does not have to shovel rain, so I am NOT complaining.


----------



## SINC

Still -17° as we near the noon hour in bright sunshine, but I doubt we will get to our high of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny at 3PM with +3C temps.


----------



## Kazak

Sunny with cloudy periods. Rain later, no doubt.


----------



## The Doug

Not rain.

In fact after the clouds cleared out this morning it was a bright and brisk day, perfect for the repair crew working on the water main break smack in front of my neighbour's house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C but there is a light mist in the air ................ the start of le déluge. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-8° as EC once again were wrong by 10 degrees F for our high and only calling for -11° tonight while all other forecasters predict much colder than that.


----------



## BigDL

Well since late this afternoon, we been having snow and are in for up to 30 cm of the white stuff. The temperature is currently -6º C with a low of -9º C tonight. On the morrow we shall see how much snow fell. Fire up the iPod with Megan Smith's It Snowed (last night) on repeat when heading out for the clean-up. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Well since late this afternoon, we been having snow and are in for up to 30 cm of the white stuff. The temperature is currently -6º C with a low of -9º C tonight. On the morrow we shall see how much snow fell. Fire up the iPod with Megan Smith's It Snowed (last night) on repeat when heading out for the clean-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Bonne chance, mon ami. We have had about 200cm of snow since January 1st, but most of this have come in the past few weeks. Still, that sort of depth of snow is hard to clear. Do you have a snowblower?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! This is a rough combo -- 

Fredericton and Southern York County
9:43 PM AST Saturday 11 February 2012
Winter storm warning for 
Fredericton and Southern York County continued

Total snowfall between 15 and 30 cm expected by Sunday morning with blowing snow.


Fredericton and Southern York County
9:43 PM AST Saturday 11 February 2012
Wind chill warning for 
Fredericton and Southern York County continued

A cold airmass will invade the province Sunday night. Wind chill values of minus 35 or colder are expected Monday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

For St.John's, the predicted 50-75mm of rain for all of Sunday has been lowered to 45mm, but the forecasted 120km/h wind gusts have been increased to 130+km/h. During Hurricane Igor, the strongest gust to hit St.John's was 131km/h .............. before it tore off the anemometer atop the Science Building.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain ........... being driven horizontally from the south south east with winds gusting up to 95km/h. This is just the start with heavy rain being blasted with wind gusts of at least 130km/h later this morning.  

Still, it is +4C so at least it is not freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and the wind has gotten stronger and the rain heavier. By now, we would have had over 30cm of snow and drifts well over two meters high. Luckily, one does not have to shovel rain .............. just check to make sure the basement is dry.


----------



## SINC

-9° here this morning and the winds have lessoned to a breeze. A sunny high of 6° today will make for a nice Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C now and the wind and the rain are now really ramping up their fury.


----------



## Kazak

Woke up this morning to the sound of . . . rain. Not driving rain, freezing rain, or Purple Rain. Just rain.

Again.


----------



## SINC

^

At least you don't have to shovel it. 

Up 3° here to -6° now, so we may get to put a + sign in front of that by afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Really hope EC is wrong again. Tomorrow they call for the dreaded frizzle followed by snow as the temps drop. That combo has cost more than one life over the years, not to mention all the broken hips. Will be sure to have food on hand so I can wait it out indoors.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami. We have had about 200cm of snow since January 1st, but most of this have come in the past few weeks. Still, that sort of depth of snow is hard to clear. Do you have a snowblower?


We've had much less snow but more rain and freezing rain/ice pellets/snow storms.

I do have a small 6 Hp Ariens snow blower with a 24" cut that throws snow (with the wind) all the way across the yard with a 70 foot frontage. Without the wind it can through snow 10 feet in the air and 30 feet down range.

This time last year we had to rake snow of the roof for all that had fallen and ended up raking snow off the roof three times. I did not have a snowblower last year and had to shovel a place for the roof snow and then shovel the roof snow into that place to get it out of the way well by the third time anyway. 

I also have engaged a man to plow the driveway with a (farm) tractor (that never saw a farm) and snow blower attached on back of the tractor for the heavy stuff, at the end of the driveway, that the town snowplow places there, and down the driveway or (as a popular NB expression would have it) "dooryard" to the car. 

It was fairly bright outside with the full sun on the new snow -10º C (with a wind chill -19º C}) The snow was fairly light but packed by the wind. Bundled up it didn't seem that cold.


----------



## Kazak

SINC said:


> At least you don't have to shovel it.


Shovelling is such a rare event around here that I actually kind of like it. Yes, snow is more work, but it's also much better for the soul.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> We've had much less snow but more rain and freezing rain/ice pellets/snow storms.
> 
> I do have a small 6 Hp Ariens snow blower with a 24" cut that throws snow (with the wind) all the way across the yard with a 70 foot frontage. Without the wind it can through snow 10 feet in the air and 30 feet down range.
> 
> This time last year we had to rake snow of the roof for all that had fallen and ended up raking snow off the roof three times. I did not have a snowblower last year and had to shovel a place for the roof snow and then shovel the roof snow into that place to get it out of the way well by the third time anyway.
> 
> I also have engaged a man to plow the driveway with a (farm) tractor (that never saw a farm) and snow blower attached on back of the tractor for the heavy stuff, at the end of the driveway, that the town snowplow places there, and down the driveway or (as a popular NB expression would have it) "dooryard" to the car.
> 
> It was fairly bright outside with the full sun on the new snow -10º C (with a wind chill -19º C}) The snow was fairly light but packed by the wind. Bundled up it didn't seem that cold.


I do my own roof clearing, even though I am afraid of heights. I thought I was going to have to do it again this year, but today's rain has washed away most of the snow on the roof.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a driving rain, but the winds have died down to about 75km/h now.


----------



## SINC

We're on the plus side now at 1°, but will we get to 6°?


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +8C about a half hour ago. Now we are down to +7C with the wind and rain once again picking up speed and volume.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> I do my own roof clearing, even though I am afraid of heights. I thought I was going to have to do it again this year, but today's rain has washed away most of the snow on the roof.
> 
> Bonne chance, mon ami.


 Good to hear the rain came in a timely manner. Rain and snow eating fog are the homeowner's best friend.

Marc do you climb to clear the roof and do you shovel it off? 

We have a bungalow and I am able to use a "roof rake" attached to aluminium poles to rake the snow off the roof. I do this from the ground or at worst standing on boards on top of the snow banks.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning with a high of 5° today under partial cloud. Nice indeed for mid February.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good to hear the rain came in a timely manner. Rain and snow eating fog are the homeowner's best friend.
> 
> Marc do you climb to clear the roof and do you shovel it off?
> 
> We have a bungalow and I am able to use a "roof rake" attached to aluminium poles to rake the snow off the roof. I do this from the ground or at worst standing on boards on top of the snow banks.


BigDL, I go out a second floor window and go along the roof. If I keep my back to the side of the house I am about five feet from the ledge, so I don't have to look down.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a total of 65mm of rain yesterday with winds that clocked in at 129km/h. Amazing how much snow it took away. We still have a few feet on the ground, but this took at least a foot of snow from everywhere.

Currently sunny and +1C with no wind.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> We had a total of 65mm of rain yesterday with winds that clocked in at 129km/h. Amazing how much snow it took away. We still have a few feet on the ground, but this took at least a foot of snow from everywhere.
> 
> Currently sunny and +1C with no wind.


I would think the rains would "settle" the snow as well as make it icy. In the spring the melt will be slower as a result.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny with a -21º C with wind chill of -34º C temperature. Heading for a balmy? -12º C high temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I would think the rains would "settle the snow as well but make it icy as well. In the spring the melt will be slower as a result.


Sadly, all too true. Still, according to the weather station at Memorial University, which is about a kilometer from where I sit in my house, there was a recorded 81mm of rain and a gust of wind at 140km/h, along with +8C temps. That is far more than the official EC reading. Temps are going down to -3C today, which will start this freeze. Still, all that rain would have resulted in about 70cm of snow, whipped about by hurricane force winds. I'll take the rain.

How are you faring with your snow and cold?


----------



## BigDL

North Atlantic Nor' Easters do not receive the attention for their distractive potential as do hurricanes. The Nor' Easters can have roughly the same level of power. Alas until the story is, dealing with volumes of snow, little attention is paid to the power of such storms.

Halifax had greater precipitation that fell as rain. Moncton had over 30 cm of snow from the same storm. Halifax's temperatures went quickly from +C temperatures to below freezing and all that wet turned to ice in short order.

Thankfully Moncton cooled sooner and our rain/freezing rain changed quickly to fluffy dryer snow. Much easier to deal with. The winds here drove the snow into a firm pack.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> North Atlantic Nor' Easters do not receive the attention for their distractive potential as do hurricanes. The Nor' Easters can have roughly the same level of power. Alas until the story is, dealing with volumes of snow, little attention is paid to the power of such storms.
> 
> Halifax had greater precipitation that fell as rain. Moncton had over 30 cm of snow from the same storm. Halifax's temperatures went quickly from +C temperatures to below freezing and all that wet turned to ice in short order.
> 
> Thankfully Moncton cooled sooner and our rain/freezing rain changed quickly to fluffy dryer snow. Much easier to deal with. The winds here drove the snow into a firm pack.


I think that Moncton is trying to quietly take away Environment Canada's rating of St.John's as the Canadian city with the worst overall weather year round. You might have had a rougher winter than us, but just wait until Spring ............ which we don't get.

Seriously, I have lived here in St.John's for 35 years and I still am not used to these North Atlantic Nor' Easters. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> I think that Moncton is trying to quietly take away Environment Canada's rating of St.John's as the Canadian city with the worst overall weather year round. You might have had a rougher winter than us, but just wait until Spring ............ which we don't get.
> 
> Seriously, I have lived here in St.John's for 35 years and I still am not used to these North Atlantic Nor' Easters. Paix, mon ami.


Here in South-Eastern NB well leave it to Saint John, Halifax, Sydney and St. John's to duke it out, for rainiest, foggiest and windiest city.

Here we can go from Winter to a season of poor sledding and then into summer but fall is the season for the best weather.

When it come to snow however we always seem to be the correct distance from the centre of the storm to take advantage of any snow available.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Here in South-Eastern NB well leave it to Saint John, Halifax, Sydney and St. John's to duke it out, for rainiest, foggiest and windiest city.
> 
> Here we can go from Winter to a season of poor sledding and then into summer but fall is the season for the best weather.
> 
> When it come to snow however we always seem to be the correct distance from the centre of the storm to take advantage of any snow available.


Well, according to Environment Canada, St.John's is the raniest, figgiest and windiest major city in Canada, along with setting the record for most snowfall in a major Canadian city for one winter 642cm (just over 21 feet).


----------



## BigDL

BigDL said:


> North Atlantic Nor' Easters do not receive the attention for their distractive potential as do hurricanes. The Nor' Easters can have roughly the same level of power. Alas until the story is, dealing with volumes of snow, little attention is paid to the power of such storms.
> 
> Halifax had greater precipitation that fell as rain. Moncton had over 30 cm of snow from the same storm. Halifax's temperatures went quickly from +C temperatures to below freezing and all that wet turned to ice in short order.
> 
> Thankfully Moncton cooled sooner and our rain/freezing rain changed quickly to fluffy dryer snow. Much easier to deal with. The winds here drove the snow into a firm pack.


Further info on the last Nor' Easter from western Gulf of St. Lawrence



CBCNews said:


> More than half of the residents of the Magdalen Islands are without electricity after a powerful winter storm.
> 
> High winds and freezing rain knocked down about 150 Hydro-Québec power poles, leaving 3,600 homes and businesses without power, said Helene Fauteux, a reporter with the community radio station, CFIM.
> 
> She said no one was injured, but it's predicted the temperature will drop to –17 C, with wind chills over the next day or so making it feel like –26 and –31.


Magdalen Island Power Outage


----------



## SINC

we've jumped 5°to 0° so should hit our high of 5° easily today. Flurries are now in the forecast for this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Well, according to Environment Canada, St.John's is the raniest, figgiest and windiest major city in Canada, along with setting the record for most snowfall in a major Canadian city for one winter 642cm (just over 21 feet).


If you were to retire to NB say Moncton or Fredericton, you may enjoy many sunny cold winter days but the season would be reminiscent of the stereotypical Winter.

You might have the same experience by merely moving westward to Grand Falls/Windsor area of NL.

You have to be built of stern stuff to live on the Eastern coasts/shores or near the North Atlantic in the Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> If you were to retire to NB say Moncton or Fredericton, you may enjoy many sunny cold winter days but the season would be reminiscent of the stereotypical Winter.
> 
> You might have the same experience by merely moving westward to Grand Falls/Windsor area of NL.
> 
> You have to be built of stern stuff to live on the Eastern coasts/shores or near the North Atlantic in the Winter.


We are thinking of retiring in a few years to Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

The weather widget claims it was +7 here in Zacatecas this morning. I swear they got the + and the - mixed up... windy and friggin' chilly here. Bundled up with sweaters, hoodies, blankets and hot water bottles. The electric heater is on the floor, but we only run it for about 15 minutes at a time... the plug is getting unnaturally hot 

Ah, México!


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> We are thinking of retiring in a few years to Nova Scotia. We shall see.


You may like the Lunenburg area, Marc. Picturesque, close to Halifax, lots of amenities and a great summer festival region (the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Fest is one of my favourites). A friend of mine owns a great spa / fitness centre there with a salt-water pool...


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> We are thinking of retiring in a few years to Nova Scotia. We shall see.


We are considering a move to N.S. as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> You may like the Lunenburg area, Marc. Picturesque, close to Halifax, lots of amenities and a great summer festival region (the Lunenburg Folk Harbour Fest is one of my favourites). A friend of mine owns a great spa / fitness centre there with a salt-water pool...


We are checking out the Mahone Bay area and the Annapolis Valley area as well.

Stay warm, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> We are considering a move to N.S. as well.


Would not mind having you as a neighbor, BigDL.

I just want to get away from the St.John's winters and lack of real spring. My wife wants to go to a place with a bit more sun. We figure that we can downsize once we retire and find a nice spot with better weather than we experience here in NL. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with sunshine and a bit of wind. A calm day compared to yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Would not mind having you as a neighbor, BigDL.
> 
> I just want to get away from the St.John's winters and lack of real spring. My wife wants to go to a place with a bit more sun. We figure that we can downsize once we retire and find a nice spot with better weather than we experience here in NL. We shall see.


If you want a change up from St. John's weather I would lean toward "down in the valley" as the south shore may provide more rain than snow, the clouds and fog will be as thick as St. John's. I grew up at the beginnings of the South Shore (Chebucto Peninsula) and that may colour my view though. 

The Valley or near the North Shore of N.S. (or near CubaMark's home town) will provide far more snow than the South Shore but will also produce a heck of lot more sunshine. For a place about 100 miles wide, Nova Scotia has many micro climates with varying amounts of sunshine, precipitation, fog and overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> If you want a change up from St. John's weather I would lean toward "down in the valley" as the south shore may provide more rain than snow, the clouds and fog will be as thick as St. John's. I grew up at the beginnings of the South Shore (Chebucto Peninsula) and that may colour my view though.
> 
> The Valley or near the North Shore of N.S. (or near CubaMark's home town) will provide far more snow than the South Shore but will also produce a heck of lot more sunshine. For a place about 100 miles wide, Nova Scotia has many micro climates with varying amounts of sunshine, precipitation, fog and overcast.


Thanks for the weather info for NS, BigDL. It won't happen for another few years, so there is no rush.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -2C and cloudy at 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Currently -2C and cloudy at 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's.


 I remember a time on television's Smother's Brothers Show that had a segment entitled "Share a little tea with Goldie."

Using High and Tea consecutively reminds me of Goldie's use of the double entenre to get by the censors.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I remember a time on television's Smother's Brothers Show that had a segment entitled "Share a little tea with Goldie."
> 
> Using High and Tea consecutively reminds me of Goldie's use of the double entenre to get by the censors.


No, BigDL, 4PM is just that, 4PM High Tea. I was introduced to it way back in 1977 when I first came to NL by a friend who was from England. While I am in no way a monarchist, I like the idea, and still do.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with clear skies overhead.


----------



## eMacMan

ECs predicted dusting of snow started about 3 hours ago. So far 3 inches and rising. Looks like sore muscles as a Valentines gift.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a light snow falling. Only about an inch or so ( so far ), so nothing major to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-10° and calm this morning as we head towards a sunny high of 0° today.


----------



## javaqueen

-1C with flurries for today - not sure about accumulation yet though


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C temps. A fine day in the making.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB is a bit on the col side at -14°C. Nice clear blue skies. Yeah and about four inches of fairly tightly packed snow.

Have been looking at photos from Romania where they have fifteen feet of snow on the ground in places and it's crazy cold as well. Does make me more than a little grateful for an unusually mild winter here.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> SW AB is a bit on the col side at -14°C. Nice clear blue skies. Yeah and about four inches of fairly tightly packed snow.
> 
> Have been looking at photos from Romania where they have fifteen feet of snow on the ground in places and it's crazy cold as well. Does make me more than a little grateful for an unusually mild winter here.


Saw those photographs as well, eMacMan. It does put things into perspective, even here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-4° in bright sunshine and calm winds as we near the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C with no wind as we approach 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold night with clear skies and a -5C temp.


----------



## Kazak

Stopped raining some time during the morning, and hasn't rained since (must be several hours now).


----------



## SINC

-10° with a windchill of -20° this morning on the way to a high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C but with a beautiful sunny sky and no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada is forcasting about an inch of snow this evening, followed by an inch of freezing rain and rain. Of course, since an inch of rain is a foot of snow, if they are wrong, we shall wake up to heavy snow to shovel tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C right now.  A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Since dawn, we've dropped two degrees to -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and still sunny. The calm before the storm?


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the storm is on our doorstep. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

The monster has entered the house.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

A couple of inches of snow is now being covered with some freezing rain, which will then be washed away by a coupld of inches of rain. What a mess outside.


----------



## javaqueen

mess around here too - freezing rain (thankfully not too much) last night and now we are getting rain - temperatures are sitting at 0C


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with a wind chill of -20° although we will warm up to 2° by mid-afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some rain falling. Actually, a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C and still raining. A dull day.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our forecast high of 2° over the noon hours and should go a few degrees higher by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but still raining. The forecast is for the rain to finally stop by tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped raining this morning. In the past day and a half, we received about two inches of rain. Now, with +4C temps, the fog has settled in. I love fog. So, all is quiet early this morning with no sound and no wind or rain or snow or hail or sleet.


----------



## javaqueen

we have lost most of our snow due to the rain and the warmer temperatures........but if TWN is to be believed then we will get about 1-3 cm more of the white stuff tonight currently sitting at -1C with partly cloudy skies


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning with a sunny high of 5° for a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

So far this month, we have received about three feet of snow and about four inches of rain. Usually, by this time in Feb., the snow is drifting over our six foot fence. Today, there is only about two feet of snow on the ground in my back yard. 

+3C with the fog finally lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some freezing rain mixed with ice pellets and snow ending this evening ........... then, some sun tomorrow ............ and snow on Sunday.


----------



## Kazak

It's raining. Hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C, but the snow has stopped. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Currently 8°, but the high is up for grabs today. The Weather Network says -3°, EC says 0° and the Weather Channel call it 2°. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently 8°, but the high is up for grabs today. The Weather Network says -3°, EC says 0° and the Weather Channel call it 2°. We shall see.


+8C and it could go higher?!?! May the weather forecasts be as far off (on the positive side) for all of us in Canada.

Currently a dull and quiet 0C here in St.John's.


----------



## Kazak

It's raining, with some wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 0C.


----------



## johnp

Damp cold -- about 3C, wet, windy, and the kind of cold that gets down into the bones!!


----------



## SINC

-3° and the temperature is beginning to fall, making poor old EC wrong again. One of my readers did a week long comparison of Accu Weather versus EC. Accu weather was the clear winner in accuracy by a very wide margin.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a damp cold here as well. Snow and sleet are on the way. 

Once again, the wolves are at the door.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° and the temperature is beginning to fall, making poor old EC wrong again. One of my readers did a week long comparison of Accu Weather versus EC. Accu weather was the clear winner in accuracy by a very wide margin.


I would agree, at least as far as what we actually get in the way of rain and snow here in St.John's. I use EC's radar, which is quite accurate, but as for their forecasted amounts of snow or rain, they are WAY off, especially the past two years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow is falling. So much for EC's forecast for light snow flurries for us. Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Ah, so EC is at it in your end of the country as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, so EC is at it in your end of the country as well.


Yes. Good radar ............ rotten forecasts. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-7° here this morning with flurries in the forecast and a high today of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about four inches of snow, an inch of ice pellets and some freezing rain to top it all off. Now, it is being recoated with some snow which is being driven by strong winds.  0C so the snow will be wet and heavy.


----------



## Kazak

It's raining. I don't usually post temperatures, because I don't need to. If it's February and it's raining (it is, and it is), it's between +4 and +10, day or night.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the bit of sun we had is now gone in the midst of a whiteout snow squall.


----------



## SINC

-3° and it has been snowing all morning with about a cm on the ground. Nothing to even shovel, perhaps sweep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow falling but being whipped about by 65km/h winds. -1C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very light dusty snow being blown about by wind gusts up to 80km/h.


----------



## Kazak

It stopped raining, and the skies cleared a bit. Temperatures will drop tonight, unless another system moves in.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise about 15 minutes ago. Partly sunny and -2C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-10° with flurries in the forecast again today and a high of 1°.


----------



## eMacMan

EC seems to be awake today. The partly cloudy forecast has been revised to reflect but not deflect the currently falling snow. Temps holding in at -5°C so if it keeps coming there may be some decent Nordic skiing over the next couple of days.


----------



## SINC

EC's flurries today are showing up a bright sunshine at -9°. As an aside, other forecasters are issuing dire warnings of near -40° lows by Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C under sunny skies as our winds have died down.


----------



## eMacMan

I think EC has let bilingualism go a bit to far. I have no problem with being able to find the web page in English or in French but this is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I think EC has let bilingualism go a bit to far. I have no problem with being able to find the web page in English or in French but this is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 23055


Now, if they could just get their forecasts accurate .............. in either official language.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our local CBC meteorologist, who has a degree in meteorology, has checked through the records for St.John's dating back to the 1920s. He said that June 11th is usually the last day we can expect a snowfall of over 10cm of snow. So, that is the day he is setting for when Winter will end in St.John's this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow flurries and -2C right now.


----------



## Kazak

Dry most of the day, but raining now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with light snow falling. A quiet day.


----------



## imactheknife

Robins are everywhere, and the birds are singing. The squirrel's are playing....is it really spring in February? How freaking weird is that?


----------



## groovetube

Seems like it's been spring off an on for months now.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning on the way to a high of 6° today. Yesterday afternoon we were serenaded by warblers and robins back for an apparently early spring. Trouble is it will be in the -30°s by the weekend so they are in for a shock.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C and still light snow as we approach 1PM. EC's forecast for sun is not going to happen, I fear. Surprise, surprise, surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C, but the snow has stopped and we now have some nice sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

Half blown Chinook here in SW AB. Winds gusting to about 60KPH and temps in the +5°C range.


----------



## Kazak

Raining, supposed to get windy tonight. Then, more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with clear skies.


----------



## johnp

Overcast, wet, and damp-cold today., much like yesterday. More of the same, but with strong west winds coming in for tomorrow. And colder as the week moves on. Typical SW BC coast damp-cold winter stuff. But there's no shovelling involved.


----------



## Kazak

johnp said:


> But there's no shovelling involved.


Nope, just snorkelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunrise this morning. Currently, -7C with sunny blue skies.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with flurries and a high today of 4°. We've got more snow in the past three days than since January first.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C now as we approach noon, with beautiful sunshine and sunny blue skies.


----------



## SINC

Well, EC's flurry forecast is a bust as usual today, not a flake in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +1C now, with sunny skies. A great day .............. the calm before the storm?


----------



## eMacMan

> Well, EC's flurry forecast is a bust as usual today, not a flake in sight.


We are getting Don's flakes and several hours early, at least according to EC. As the temp is close to +5°C it turns to slush as it hits the ground.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We are getting Don's flakes and several hours early, at least according to EC. As the temp is close to +5°C it turns to slush as it hits the ground.tptptptp


Doesn't your area of AB need the moisture?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Doesn't your area of AB need the moisture?


It would be very welcome if I did not have to drive in the stuff today.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> It would be very welcome if I did not have to drive in the stuff today.


Good point. I watched grass fires in Lethbridge, AB on the Weather Network the other day.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good point. I watched grass fires in Lethbridge, AB on the Weather Network the other day.


Footage was probably from several weeks ago. In the meantime temp has dropped into the minus range and we have about 3 inches on the ground with no let-up in sight. Cancelled the appointment and will just sit back and enjoy! 

Despite the predicted 2cm. snowfall, this could be really heavy as we only have the three day emergency food supply on hand. EC is still calling for temps to hang around +5°C. If they are as accurate with that guess as they were on the snowfall amounts, we may spend a couple of hours enjoying the fire this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Footage was probably from several weeks ago. In the meantime temp has dropped into the minus range and we have about 3 inches on the ground with no let-up in sight. Cancelled the appointment and will just sit back and enjoy!
> 
> Despite the predicted 2cm. snowfall, this could be really heavy as we only have the three day emergency food supply on hand. EC is still calling for temps to hang around +5°C. If they are as accurate with that guess as they were on the snowfall amounts, we may spend a couple of hours enjoying the fire this evening.


Well, the clip was aired on Tuesday and they said it was from the Lethbridge area on Monday. Still, you are living in that area, so you should know.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just heard the forecast from our CBC meteorologist, who has a degree in meteorology and has been far more accurate than Environ. Can. or The Weather Network in the short-term forecasts (up to 72 hours). We are going to get 10-15cm of snow and ice pellets followed by freezing rain tonight, 10-15cm of snow followed by freezing rain on Thursday night, and 10-15cm of snow on Friday night. Guess who is going to go out and get some extra gas for his snowblower today??? This will put us near the 7 foot mark for total snowfall in the winter, which is less than half of what we normally get by this time in Feb. Back in 2001, we passed the 19 foot mark on this day, on the way for a record snowfall (for a major Canadian city) of over 21 feet of snow.

We shall see.


----------



## SINC

EC's flurries have now turned into bright sunshine and 1°,


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and once again, the wolves are at the doorstep. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## johnp

Clear, bright, and sunny out here .. about 8C, but with the breeze, doesn't feel quite that mild. Change coming overnight, with strong winds to bring it in, so they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first flakes of snow are now falling, three hours earlier than EC had forecast. Thus, looks like 15cm of snow to be topped off by some ice pellets and then coated with freezing rain by morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a night of 10cm of snow, ice pellets and then sleet, it is now sunny and +4C here in St.John's .............. which is also known (at least for today) as "Slush City".


----------



## SINC

-3° and only getting up to 0° today. Snow again for day three in a row and more forecast daily for the next four days with accumulations up to 10 cm.


----------



## MLeh

I must have just escaped - I was in Saskatoon on Tuesday, and the snow started falling there just as my plane was departing, after enjoying a clear cool day in the area. (It was pouring rain when I left Abbotsford that morning, so I enjoyed the prairie sunshine.) Flew through Edmonton International Tuesday evening and it was clear there as well.

Beautiful gorgeous absolutely fantastic spring day out here on the west coast yesterday, blue sky and sunny and calm, with temperatures around 10°C and a very 'springlike' feel to the air. I'm hoping for a repeat here today, although the long term weather forecast does call for overnight temperatures around freezing later in the week, and perhaps some rain over the weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Skies cleared overnight. That low of -17°C was way lower than ECs prediction of -8°C. 

Looks looks sunshine today. EC is predicting winter weather over the next few days so maybe we have seen the worst of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with lots of sunshine at about 1PM here in St.John's. It is so nice I have opened up some windows to let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° and only getting up to 0° today. Snow again for day three in a row and more forecast daily for the next four days with accumulations up to 10 cm.




Good thing you are not in Toronto, Sinc. Those sorts of accumulations would bring the GTA to a standstill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +4C. It has been a fine day.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -1° with a pretty big snow squall approaching us from the west:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C. A quiet evening.


----------



## javaqueen

currently sitting at 0C but........according to "The Weather Network"..............

Summary
Snow is on the way.

Details
A low pressure system over Illinois this afternoon is forecast to track northeastward across the Lower Great Lakes tonight. Snow in advance of this system will spread into Southwestern Ontario this evening, the greater Toronto area overnight, and reach Eastern Ontario by Friday morning. Total snowfall accumulations of about 15 cm are expected for many locales along a swath from Sarnia to Cornwall. The snow will taper off from west to east Friday afternoon and evening.


----------



## msreyes

*Weather!*

The weather today was awesome!


----------



## msreyes

*Watch out....*

Tomorrow there may be some poor weather on its way.


----------



## SINC

We are now forecast for high winds 10 cm of snow and blizzard conditions tomorrow evening and all day Saturday.


----------



## SINC

msreyes said:


> The weather today was awesome!


Hi msreyes, welcome to ehMac. Just a suggestion, but your weather comments would be so much better if you put your LOCATION in your avatar area like the rest of us. 

Otherwise, they mean little here.


----------



## The Doug

Big snowstorm on the way. Like much of Ontario, La Belle Province is under a snowfall warning from east to west. Seems that eastern QC (Gaspé etc.) will bear the brunt with up to 30 cm. on the way. My area north of MTL has 15 to 25 cm. predicted. Oh well, we have had a very easy Winter so far. Glad I have a day off today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are now forecast for high winds 10 cm of snow and blizzard conditions tomorrow evening and all day Saturday.


Yes, that was on the news here in St.John's. Seems some 125 Newfoundland and Labrador workers in Fort Mac are being seconded to do snow cleanup and removal in Edmonton and Calgary, paid for by the province of NL. It's our way of saying thanks for all the help AB provided to NL during our hard times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had about 5cm of snow overnight, topped off by freezing drizzle. It is now +3C so it is all turning to slush. No real shoveling to do, just pushing.


----------



## javaqueen

we were supposed to get about 10 cm overnight but we barely have any snow........we shall see what happens today they are still calling for 10-15cm in the Hamilton area


----------



## SINC

According to this CBC report, the snow will be right across the country today:

Snow expected across the country - Canada - CBC News

Currently -7° on the way to -4° with a heavy snowfall warning in effect here.


----------



## MLeh

How unexpected ... snow in Canada in February. Who woulda thought?


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> According to this CBC report, the snow will be right across the country today:
> 
> Snow expected across the country - Canada - CBC News
> 
> Currently -7° on the way to -4° with a heavy snowfall warning in effect here.


Here in SW AB we've got blue skies and -17°C. Flurries predicted for later in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +4C as we approach noon. All the snow and sleet from overnight has now melted away. 5cm is again forecast for overnight and 5-10cm is forecast for Saturday, but these are just flurries for us. When we hit 30cm or more that is when we get our "heavy snowfall" warnings. Still, I am not complaining. Sadly, when the rest of Canada is in springtime mode, with leaves out on the trees and grass to mow, we are still shoveling snow.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

EC's flurries all day are in fact sunshine and -8° temps at the noon hour. The TV weather guy though, says we are in for a full blown blizzard with high winds and 15 to 20 cm of snow beginning this evening and all day tomorrow. No travel on central Alberta highways is being advised for tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> EC's flurries all day are in fact sunshine and -8° temps at the noon hour. The TV weather guy though, says we are in for a full blown blizzard with high winds and 15 to 20 cm of snow beginning this evening and all day tomorrow. No travel on central Alberta highways is being advised for tonight or tomorrow.


Whiteouts in this sort of weather, with these winds and snow, makes driving even in the city difficult, and on the highways dangerous. The TV weather guy is wise to make these sorts of warnings. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The weather network agrees:

Bracing for a powerful winter storm in the Prairies - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The weather network agrees:
> 
> Bracing for a powerful winter storm in the Prairies - The Weather Network


And the snow in St. Albert is not even white!!!

Photos & Videos: Active Weather - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but we are experiencing a sudden snow squall off of the Atlantic. Winds are only about 45km/h so there won't be major drifting. We will probable see about 5cm of snow when this is all done sometime this evening.


----------



## BigDL

+4º C sunny and the calm before the storm. With 30 cm of snow in the forecast for NB in the next 24 hours or so and blizzards warnings for the north shore of the Province  it shall be interesting times for sure. We shall hunker down for the big blow.


----------



## javaqueen

the storm we were supposed to get didn't happen - maybe something tonight as we do have quite the wind tonight about 60km/h


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> +4º C sunny and the calm before the storm. With 30 cm of snow in the forecast for NB in the next 24 hours or so and blizzards warnings for the north shore of the Province  it shall be interesting times for sure. We shall hunker down for the big blow.


Now, this is what I call a "storm warning". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

It's been snowing heavily here in QC since about 3:00 p.m. Very wet snow is clinging to trees and shrubs etc. and they look pretty. I'm glad I did our grocery shopping before the system moved in; I'll be spending a good part of tomorrow shovelling (like everyone else).


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> It's been snowing heavily here in QC since about 3:00 p.m. Very wet snow is clinging to trees and shrubs etc. and they look pretty. I'm glad I did our grocery shopping before the system moved in; I'll be spending a good part of tomorrow shovelling (like everyone else).


It's this wet sort of snow, combined with your high winds, that can bring down phone and power lines. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug

I'm not worried about our power lines etc. as everything is underground where I live but adjacent municipalities have traditional above-ground lines. It isn't windy here at the moment but we may get gusts of 40 km/h around midnight. Not enough to do damage on its own but if trees and lines are heavily laden there could be problems here and there. We will see...


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> I'm not worried about our power lines etc. as everything is underground where I live but adjacent municipalities have traditional above-ground lines. It isn't windy here at the moment but we may get gusts of 40 km/h around midnight. Not enough to do damage on its own but if trees and lines are heavily laden there could be problems here and there. We will see...


That is the problem where I live in the center of St.John's -- above ground power and phone lines and lots of tall old trees. When we get 30+cm of wet snow, driven from the northeast by 110+km/h winds, I always get ready for a blackout.


----------



## SINC

The sheer size of the storms about to hit the prairies and Quebec is staggering:


----------



## The Doug

Just took a walk down the driveway for a look-see. We probably have received around ten centimetres so far. Hardly snowing at the moment.


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> The sheer size of the storms about to hit the prairies and Quebec is staggering:


New Brunswick, Nova Scotia are involved and PEI will soon be involved but alas east of Quebec is seldom in the thoughts of Westerners but they show well on the RADAR shot.


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> New Brunswick, Nova Scotia are involved and PEI will soon be involved but alas east of Quebec is seldom in the thoughts of Westerners but they show well on the RADAR shot.


We who have a son living there know full well what is going on. A weather thread is a very poor choice to take a shot at a westerner, but then again why am I not surprised? You've done that to me several times in other threads in just the past couple of days. I suggest you adjust your attitude a peg or two above juvenile.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet and cloudy morning -- no snow or wind yet, but both are in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Morning Dr. G., our snow has stopped falling for the moment but the wind has whipped it into good sized drifts. At -9° the wind chill sits at a chilly -22° with a high of -8° little will change as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Dr. G., our snow has stopped falling for the moment but the wind has whipped it into good sized drifts. At -9° the wind chill sits at a chilly -22° with a high of -8° little will change as the day wears on.


Good luck, Sinc. At those temps, it would seem that the snow won't be heavy, but with those winds, it will be whipped about all over the place. If you have to drive, drive carefully. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## mrjimmy

Toronto dodged the storm bullet completely. It was windy and wet but no snow and at times, the sun came out.

Pending snowstorms do make good news though and there was much back pedalling yesterday.


----------



## The Doug

It stopped snowing in the wee hours. Very still and quiet out there and it looks pretty. Might see if I can take some shots in the woods before this afternoon's predicted wind gusts blows the snow off the trees. We have been through worse storms for sure; I guess what made this one special is that it was the first full-on storm we have had this season. Overall this Winter has been strangely mild and uneventful so far.


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> We who have a son living there know full well what is going on. A weather thread is a very poor choice to take a shot at a westerner, but then again why am I not surprised? You've done that to me several times in other threads in just the past couple of days. I suggest you adjust your attitude a peg or two above juvenile.


To the juvenile level expressed in the sentiment "West wants in?"


----------



## The Doug

Quick shot of our street corner. Snowing again albeit fairly lightly. I'll not be taking my Nikon into the woods methinks.


----------



## BigDL

Nice! :clap:


----------



## MLeh

No snow here, but it is quite windy and rainy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Quick shot of our street corner. Snowing again albeit fairly lightly. I'll not be taking my Nikon into the woods methinks.


Really nice shot, Doug. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light freezing drizzle falling, which will turn into snow and ice pellets. Only a few inches are forecast to fall, so no major shoveling here.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice shot from TheDoug. You just know that sign was thinking: 'Why don't they listen to what I am trying to say?'

Here in SW AB we got a bit more than the predicted flurry but nothing close to being snowed in. Been stuck at -4°C for the past 12 hours or so. Looks like a couple more days of light snow, then with some luck, one day with perfect temps for cross country skiing.


----------



## mrjimmy

The Doug said:


> Quick shot of our street corner. Snowing again albeit fairly lightly. I'll not be taking my Nikon into the woods methinks.


Be-yoo-tiful!

I'm sure that what what we were supposed to get. I must admit, regardless of it's beauty, I'm glad we were spared. The hound came in from our morning jaunt with dry paws and the floor is wonderfully free of water, mud and grit.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Be-yoo-tiful!
> 
> I'm sure that what what we were supposed to get. I must admit, regardless of it's beauty, I'm glad we were spared. The hound came in from our morning jaunt with dry paws and the floor is wonderfully free of water, mud and grit.


As the old saying goes, mrj, "Cleanliness is next to godliness" ........... but a dry hound in winter is next to impossible.

The freezing drizzle has changed to heavy snow, so we are now in the process of getting our 5-10cm of snow. Not much wind, so it is coming straight down.


----------



## SINC

The snow continues to come down here with about a foot on the ground overnight. No point in getting out the snow blower until it quits as I'm not going to do it twice.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few inches of snow, covered by an inch of ice pellets and then coated by some sleet. A big mess. Trying to shovel it is like trying to make a snowman out of a slushy. So, I just push it into the garden and let it melt there at some point.

0C so it might not freeze just yet.


----------



## Kazak

Not raining yet. We had a little snow yesterday morning, but then it rained.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and sleet stopped, and now there is just a light drizzle and +1C.


----------



## javaqueen

we are still windy here but no snow and no rain in sight


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Snow and sleet stopped, and now there is just a light drizzle and +1C.


Watch your footing Dr.G., sounds like the perfect conditions for ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Watch your footing Dr.G., sounds like the perfect conditions for ice.


Yes, especially when we get a few inches of fresh snow to cover it over during the night. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and mixed sun. The wet season has held off this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 27 and mixed sun. The wet season has held off this year.


God protect them when the dry season hits. I would assume that they need some moisture to get through those dry spells. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Six inches since last night. Our predicted flurries have morphed into a snowfall warning, so maybe the worst is over. Even so it is still coming at a pretty good clip.

I like the -5°C temp as it is keeping the snow fairly light and powdery.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Six inches since last night. Our predicted flurries have morphed into a snowfall warning, so maybe the worst is over. Even so it is still coming at a pretty good clip.
> 
> I like the -5°C temp as it is keeping the snow fairly light and powdery.


Good to hear that this snow is "light and powdery". At least it won't cause too much grief/pain shoveling it out of your driveway. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We now prepare for the second dump. Now that the winds have come full circle, what we got last night and today will now come at us from the north east instead of the wet. Here we go again.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We now prepare for the second dump. Now that the winds have come full circle, what we got last night and today will now come at us from the north east instead of the wet. Here we go again.


Ditto. 

Beginning to look like this may be the big one!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 70km/h winds, but with the rain there is no drifting of snow. +3C helps as well. 

In St.John's, we call "the big one" any storm that will dump 50-75cm of snow in a 24 hour period, usually whipped about by 100km/h winds. I recall one such storm when we received about 125cm of snow in a 40 hour period with strong winds. The drifts went up to my second story window. There were neighbors that had to call us to dig out their front doors since they were trapped inside their homes. In that storm, my driveway had chest deep snow. A neighbor started to dig, with his three daughters, from the street, as I started off from my front door (which was on the second level). We connected about four hours later. Luckily, we have not had anything more that 40cm of snow in a 24 hour period in the past 7 years here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning and the snow has finally stopped. For now. Forecasters say it will start up again today and dump more of the white stuff on us. Friday night and Saturday we got 20 cm f the stuff, more than the entire winter to date combined. The wind continues to drift the snow and make driving hazardous and with a high of our current temperature, the wind hills will remain in the mid minus twenties.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with cloudy skies and very windy. Luckily, we are just having off and on flurries. Out on the west coast of NL they experienced heavy snow of 30+cm and wind gusts that were clocked at 162km/h. I will take our light snow/ice pellets, sleet and rain over that any time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C but with stronger winds which have blown away our clouds, leaving sunshine and blue skies ........... and no snow falling from the sky.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way as we dropped to -16°. Perhaps EC's forecast of snow will result in none as is the norm with their predictions of late. We can always hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're going the wrong way as we dropped to -16°. Perhaps EC's forecast of snow will result in none as is the norm with their predictions of late. We can always hope.


Go for the opposite of what EC forecasts, Sinc ............. it's nearly a sure bet. We should be at 0C with flurries and strong winds, but we are at +3 with lots of sunshine ......... and very strong winds. So, hopefully, EC will mess up your forecast and give you folks sunshine and no snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Six more inches overnight. Brings the total to over six feet for the season. Roughly on a par with this time two and three years ago. Way behind last years ten feet. Looks like the cool temps will continue at least until tomorrow. Currently -15°C. Gotta love winter in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Six more inches overnight. Brings the total to over six feet for the season. Roughly on a par with this time two and three years ago. Way behind last years ten feet. Looks like the cool temps will continue at least until tomorrow. Currently -15°C. Gotta love winter in SW AB.


This is amazing, since you have had more snow this winter than we have had here in St.John's (we are just under 6 feet for the season, which is about 10 feet less than we have normally had at this time of Feb., and about 5 feet less than we have gotten the past three winters).

In three weeks we have lost about 2+ feet of snow due to rain. The first pic was taken on Feb.6th, and the second pic was taken today. In the past, we have had our dogs walk over the fence just behind the half-casks with the snow just making a solid path for them to wander into my neighbor's back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with the sun trying to shine and -2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A unique forecast from Environment Canada for St.John's for the next week -- no snow and sunshine, and bitterly cold temps going down as low as -16C. For us, that is frigid since the windchill is not factored into those temps. Should set some records for cold temps. We shall see. Also, going into March with about 6 feet of total snowfall since November has not happened since they began to keep detailed records for St.John's back in the 1880's.


----------



## SINC

-22° here this morning and very windy, with a wind chill of -30° and a high today of -4°


----------



## BigDL

my, my


----------



## javaqueen

3C this morning with partly cloudy skies and only a 20% chance of precipitation today.........we shall see if the mixed precipitation they are predicting for Wednesday happens


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with 0C temps and lots of sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

Clear blue skies and -26°C here in SW AB. Once again EC misses by almost 10°.


----------



## MLeh

Beautiful clear skies and calm this morning, with the temperature just hovering around freezing. Our weekend was very windy, so I'll be spending some time cleaning up fallen limbs and branches in the yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

The end of a sunny day here in St.John's. Still 0C as the sun slowly sets in the western skies.


----------



## SINC

Brief sunny periods this afternoon, but a cold wind has held temperatures to -10°, far from EC's call of -4°. Wind chills still near the -20° level.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies. Might be a good night for stargazing? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We suddenly got some snow squalls off of the Atlantic drop about 5cm of snow here this evening, ruining stargazing. It is now clear again outside, but I shall wait until tomorrow to see Venus and Jupiter in the western sky.


----------



## eMacMan

-6°C but those clear skies are promising it will get a lot colder.


----------



## Aceline

Sunshine


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, but with a very cold -9C. Clear skies always mean cold for us here in St.John's, but it also means no snow to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud cover at -16° with a -24° wind chill and a high today of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with lots of sunshine and no wind. The sun actually has a bit of warmth to it even in these cold temps. With very cold temps expected, meaning no snow, for the next day or so, this means that St.John's will finish the month of Feb. with only a total snowfall from Nov. until the end of Feb. of six feet. This has never happened in St.John's since they started to keep detailed records back in teh 1880's. In my 35 years in St. John's, the least amount of snow we had in one winter was 11 feet.


----------



## SINC

Three hours later with the sun shining brightly and we haven't moved a single degree, stuck at -16°.


----------



## BigDL

.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> .


Must be a white out in Moncton. Bonne chance, BigDL.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C in the shade, but beautiful sunshine still all other places.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Must be a white out in Moncton. Bonne chance, BigDL.


No Dr. G., it is simply an ongoing pattern of juvenile harassment against me by BigDL:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No Dr. G., it is simply an ongoing pattern of juvenile harassment against me by BigDL:


Oh. I just saw the period and thought maybe it was because Moncton, NB was hit hard yesterday with lots of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -5C with lots of sunshine, but I think that this is our high for the day. Going down to a cold (for us) -9C tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset forming in the western skies. The end of a fine sunny day.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Must be a white out in Moncton. Bonne chance, BigDL.


Thanks for your concern Dr.G. I have a brother who would have literally said "praise Jesus, he for once got to a point quickly." 

I had some fumble fingers (as I was having a certain part of my anatomy blistered by my wife) and was not outside snowblowing. She had an appointment with a financial adviser and time was growing short. Therefore she need the car cleared and the driveway cleaned.

Apparently I was getting blistered elsewhere as well. A harmless fiction, I suppose, still I never been the protagonist in someone else's ripping good yarn that I've known of. 

As anyone can now see my brother's point.

We had some winter last night. The snow amounted to 10 to 15 cm, enough to move and the wind was out of the North around 30 to 40 Km/h rather than the usual North-East (when we have this much snow.) The snow was fairly light and dry.

The temperature presently is -6ºC and a windchill of -15º C, with a low tonight of -14º C predicted and the winds staying strong. Good night to light the fire, me thinks.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Thanks for your concern Dr.G. I have a brother who would have literally said "praise Jesus, he for once got to a point quickly."
> 
> I had some fumble fingers (as I was having a certain part of my anatomy blistered by my wife) and was not outside snowblowing. She had an appointment with a financial adviser and time was growing short. Therefore she need the car cleared and the driveway cleaned.
> 
> Apparently I was getting blistered elsewhere as well. A harmless fiction, I suppose, still I never been the protagonist in someone else's ripping good yarn that I've known of.
> 
> As anyone can now see my brother's point.
> 
> We had some winter last night. The snow amounted to 10 to 15 cm, enough to move and the wind was out of the North around 30 to 40 Km/h rather than the usual North-East (when we have this much snow.) The snow was fairly light and dry.
> 
> The temperature presently is -6ºC and a windchill of -15º C, with a low tonight of -14º C predicted and the winds staying strong. Good night to light the fire, me thinks.


Good to hear that you are OK, BigDL. We have been spared your snow, but are experiencing your cold. Temps will plunge to -12C overnight, which is cold for us.

Hope this finds you well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh

Sunny, blue sky, temperature hovering just around +7°c, light wind from the south. Beautiful day here on the left coast. 

We've been doing yard cleanup today - hauling away old fence boards, downed branches, etc. Rain forecast for later in the week, so gotta make hay while the sun's shining. The garden centres are open, so it must be time to dig up the garden and plant something. (Crocus are up, and down the street our neighbour's cherry tree is in blossom.)


----------



## eMacMan

BigDL said:


> ...
> 
> The temperature presently is -6ºC and a windchill of -15º C, with a low tonight of -14º C predicted and the winds staying strong. Good night to light the fire, me thinks.


An evening in front of a cheery fire is certainly good for the soul. Just about to bring in a load of fire wood so the wife and I can do the same.

After four days I can finally get the car past the end of the driveway so had best stock up on food. Looks like another system may roll into SW AB tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> An evening in front of a cheery fire is certainly good for the soul. Just about to bring in a load of fire wood so the wife and I can do the same.
> 
> After four days I can finally get the car past the end of the driveway so had best stock up on food. Looks like another system may roll into SW AB tomorrow.


Love those sorts of "cheery" fires, eMacMan, especially on a cold day when you have been outside for a few hours. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> Thanks for your concern Dr.G. I have a brother who would have literally said "praise Jesus, he for once got to a point quickly."
> 
> Apparently I was getting blistered elsewhere as well. A harmless fiction, I suppose, still I never been the protagonist in someone else's ripping good yarn that I've known of.


And if you believe that fairy tale Dr, G., ask him why this:



BigDL said:


> my, my


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> -22° here this morning and very windy, with a wind chill of -30° and a high today of -4°


Mighty cold where I live, but sure it's a dry cold, that can kill you more pleasantly than the down home cold according to my sister in law.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And if you believe that fairy tale Dr, G., ask him why this:


All I saw was the period.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Mighty cold where I live, but sure it's a dry cold, that can kill you more pleasantly than the down home cold according to my sister in law.


A dry cold -6C here, BigDL .............. going down to a very dry cold -12C overnight.


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> Mighty cold where I live, but sure it's a dry cold, that can kill you more pleasantly than the down home cold according to my sister in law.


OK BigDL, for once and for all what the hell is your game? This always was a calm and pleasant thread that exchanged weather info. You continue to 'quote' me for no reason, offer snide "my, my" comments. This is juvenile behaviour and most unwelcome. What possible reason can you have for doing this other than to harass me?


----------



## BigDL

Just so everyone knows, for the foreseeable future, I shall post here at Ehmac, until Mr. Mayor tell me differently.

If a mod or the Mayor would like to contact me I should be pleased to hear from them.

Just so everyone knows I can only control me. Others may feel differently but others are out of my jurisdiction. 

If citizens are embarrassed by this turn of events, all I can say is I did not have any control over this situation.

-11º C and clear skies.


----------



## SINC

^

Well, that leaves me to wonder, are you OK?


----------



## javaqueen

once again they are calling for a mixed bag of precipitation - rain/snow/possible thunderstorms - but we shall see what we get

currently sitting at -1C with a windchill of -5C


----------



## The Doug

There's a winter storm warning for MTL and environs tonight through tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold and cloudy morning, with temps currently at -7C but no snow. A strange way to end Feb. ...................... although I am NOT complaining.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny -14º C winds are up a bit so the windchill is -21º C. The sun must be warm this time of year as the high for today may go to- -4º C

Spring is about three weeks away, but in this end of the country that means little.



I am free to post as I will, I am not here to conform to the will of anyone...well...yeah...the Mayor


----------



## SINC

A chilling -20° this morning and thankfully no wind with a cool high of only -9° as winter hangs on.


----------



## javaqueen

we are currently sitting at 0C with snow flurries and winds of 35km/h - supposed to change to rain sometime this afternoon


----------



## mrjimmy

Is that snow I see threatening to cover the brown lawns and piles of dried leaves?

Shoo!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sunny -14º C winds are up a bit so the windchill is -21º C. The sun must be warm this time of year as the high for today may go to- -4º C
> 
> Spring is about three weeks away, but in this end of the country that means little.
> 
> 
> 
> I am free to post as I will, I am not here to conform to the will of anyone...well...yeah...the Mayor


-6C with a windchill of -16C here in St.John's. Sadly, here too the arrival of spring means little.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Is that snow I see threatening to cover the brown lawns and piles of dried leaves?
> 
> Shoo!


Snow in Toronto?????????????? Must be an optical illusion.


----------



## MLeh

The forecast keeps calling for rain, but this morning is dry and clear again here in our little patch of paradise. About +3°C as the sun is rising. (However it apparently snowed in Vancouver overnight.)


----------



## eMacMan

Around here the Pasque flowers (Mountain Crocus) are the first signs of life. Typically start peeking out in early to mid May. After that we got more snow...


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C but in full sunshine. Not a bad day to end Feb.


----------



## msreyes

Snow and rain here in Woodstock, ON... got to love winter!!


----------



## msreyes

One comment - enviroment Canada was calling for "freezing rain" in Woodstock, ON... they were completely wrong. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through, but it remains cold at -16°, thankfully without any wind to make it worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a cold -5C that is very dry. My wife tells me that this is the typical weather for AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a beautiful setting sun taking place. Our local CBC Radio One meteorologist has forecast that tomorrow will be our coldest day in three years in terms of our high for the day .................. only -10C. My wife loves the dry cold and sunshine, and laughs at me when I get all bundled up as if I was going to man a dog team in the Iditarod Trail Sled Dog Race. Of course, she does not have to take our dogs outside. XX)


----------



## MLeh

Dr.G.: Anything from freezing to -10°C in Alberta is 'light jacket' weather if the sun is shining and the wind isn't blowing. Just put on a pair of gloves and a hat, stay in the sun and out of the wind, and you're set.

Blue sky overhead here, pleasant +5°C, not much of a wind. One neighbour has put out some of her bedding plants. We're expecting to hear a lawn mower anytime now from one of our 'lawn obsessed' neighbours. (The kind that water too much, fertilize too much, and mow too much.) We let God water & fertilize, and we 'swath' whenever we're in danger of losing small children or animals in the growth. It's fun to go out in the back, behind our barn, and find spots where deer have bedded down for the night in the tall grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

I am trying to "Think Warm" (rather than "different"). With a forecasted -13C and -22C windchills, it will be the coldest temps here in St.John's for March 1st since 1964. I would rather have snow than this sort of cold.  

My wife, who has no problem with this cold, ribs me by saying "Well, you chose to come here to St.John's from the state of Geogia". :-(


----------



## BigDL

Presently -7º C in South-East of NB we're headed for a cool clear evening with -15º C for the Low. 

The wood stove is all fired up and it's toasty warm inside tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Presently -7º C in South-East of NB we're headed for a cool clear evening with -15º C for the Low.
> 
> The wood stove is all fired up and it's toasty warm inside tonight.


-7C here as well, BigDL. Going down to -13C with a windchill of -22C, which is hinging on the extreme for us, especially for March 1st. The wood stove is just now dying down, since I don't go to sleep with a fire going. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a low of -11° tonight and the same high tomorrow and another dump of snow tonight and tomorrow, accumulations to 10 cm after our 20 cm dump just a week ago. Sure glad I have a meeting on the south side of Edmonton tomorrow afternoon, some 30 km through the heart of the city. Why does this always happen when one has to travel?


----------



## MLeh

SINC said:


> -10° with a low of -11° tonight and the same high tomorrow and another dump of snow tonight and tomorrow, accumulations to 10 cm after our 20 cm dump just a week ago. Sure glad I have a meeting on the south side of Edmonton tomorrow afternoon, some 30 km through the heart of the city. Why does this always happen when one has to travel?


The alternative is not traveling between October and May.


----------



## SINC

We sit at our high for the day of -10° with snow the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was outside with my dogs for 5 minutes and I am frozen. -13C with a -22C windchill this morning and it may warm up to -11C as our high for the day. Coldest March 1st since 1964 here in St.John's. I am NOT a cold weather person.

Beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern sky right now, so it shall be a nice day with no snow.


----------



## kelman

+1 and raining, going up to 7 tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I am NOT a cold weather person.
> 
> Beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern sky right now, so it shall be a nice day with no snow.


Wish we could say the same about no snow Dr. G.:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wish we could say the same about no snow Dr. G.:


Those temps look tempting. Of course, flurries there are not the same as flurries here. Still, once today's cold spell leaves the high that is keeping out the lows will also leave, opening the way to our typical March snowstorms and ice storms. We shall see.

Currently, -9C with beautiful sunshine.


----------



## MLeh

A brisk sunny day here at the moment on the left coast - bright blue sky overhead right now. However there are dark clouds to the north, south, east and west of us, so it depends on the wind as to how long the sun will be shining on us here. We had frost overnight, but none of the precipitation they keep promising us, so far.


----------



## BigDL

-10º C with a low tonight of -18º C with a low (Ontario's yesterday news) skimming close by. The air feels very damp and the cold get to the marrow of my bones. Only flurries predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C but that shall be our low for the night. Going up to a balmy -3C with sunshine tomorrow. Light flurries are falling, but it is so cold the snow is like dust.


----------



## SINC

-12° at dusk and falling to a low of -20° tonight. Current wind chill sits at -20°.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning with clear skies and a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy day with snow flurries, but this means the cold snap has broken. Currently we are experiencing flurries and -5C temps. Hopefully, this is the last of the bitterly cold days of March. We shall see.

Next stop, Sheila's Brush.

The Legend of Sheila's Brush - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with the snow coming down far heavier than EC forecasted for us. Surprise Surprise Surprise - YouTube


----------



## kelman

0 overcast and going to 7 this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -3C. A dull day ............. but one does not have to shovel dull.


----------



## SINC

-5° at mid day and we are struggling to try and make our high of 3° without the sunshine.


----------



## BigDL

Currently it's -6º C with a projected low -10º C. Snow and slop from the sky over night and tomorrow ending in rain with temperatures rising to +2ºC on Saturday.


----------



## The Doug

A bit of snow tonight in MTL and environs, maybe freezing rain tomorrow morning with a bit of straight rain to follow, and high wind gusts (80km/h) as we are brushed by the edge of the system that generated those deadly tornadoes in the U.S.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy. A calm night with nothing major on the horizon until next week.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed up to -2° and will sag to -6° overnight, but up to 4° tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy -6° this morning with flurries in the forecast. Accumulations up to 5 cm possible with a high today of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy. A quiet day so far.


----------



## eMacMan

Here comes the Chinook!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and partly sunny now as we approach noon.


----------



## MLeh

Sunrise shows frost on the roofs of the houses, but it's currently +4°C, very calm, with clear blue sky overhead, and only the sounds of the ravens in the back yard. 

The weather forecasters keep telling us we're going to have some form of precipitation, but it keeps falling elsewhere but not here. I'm okay with this.


----------



## The Doug

Everyone knows it's *windy*...


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> Everyone knows it's *windy*...


Somehow, I keep making some sort of "Association" with this post, Doug. Maybe it's because we are under a wind warning with 100km/h expected overnight???? We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling gently out of the sky. Nothing major to shovel, for which I am pleased.


----------



## BigDL

Well it's plus 2º C with a (low?) high temperature tonight of plus 7º C which EC points out is an unusual trend. We mostly missed the snow forecasted and are now getting the promised rains.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and bright sunshine (EC's version of day long flurries) at 2°.


----------



## johnp

Drizzle early this morning, but just overcast since. Mild this afternoon, 10C, or above.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the light snow flurries shall soon turn to rain. The winds are starting to pick up, with gusts getting to 70km/h on the way to just over 100km/h. Rain is forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with a forecast high of 4°. EC calls for flurries again today which should guarantee some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roaring winds and blasting rain against the house woke me up at about 4AM. Now, a few hours later, the winds have "died" down to 82km/h and there is now just a blasting drizzle against the house. Still, it's +4C so there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a bit of sunshine. Later tonight we are expecting freezing rain, ice pellets and then about 10-15cm of snow.

Was speaking to a local meteorologist who takes care of the weather station atop the Chem-Physics Building here at Memorial University (less than 1km from where I now sit). He said that the reason why we only have had about 6 feet of snow this winter rather than our normal 12-15 feet by this point, was due to the fact that we have had 12 inches of rain since Jan.1st. An inch of rain is a foot of snow, so there went our 12 feet of snow. Not complaining, mind you, since we would be dealing with 18 feet of snow by now if there was no rain and just snow. Still, to be able to walk around Churchill Park, which is near my house, and be able to walk on bare ground rather than a few feet of snow, is amazing.

Strange winter for us here in St.John's, NL.


----------



## The Doug

No wind. No rain. No freezing rain. No snow. No ice pellets. And that's a good thing.

Sunny with a bit of high thin clouds here & there. -5 degrees, rather pleasant.

They're predicting 10 or 11 degrees with sun for MTL and environs this Wednesday. And I have that day off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C as we await Shelia's Brush tonight ............. two weeks early.

TPBM has experienced a true Sheila's Bruch ice storm around mid-March.


----------



## SINC

Isn't Shelia's Brush closer to St. Patrick's day, Dr. G.?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Isn't Shelia's Brush closer to St. Patrick's day, Dr. G.?


It's supposed to be, but it can come anytime in early March until the end of March. These are the times when we may get ice storms that knock out power for days on end. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +5C and mild ............ the calm before the storm?


----------



## SINC

-4° with little change as the high for today is -2°. EC is calling for snow accumulations of up to 10 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about 8cm of snow and ice pellets overnight. Now, we are getting some freezing rain to coat it all off. Yuk.


----------



## mrjimmy

-14º threatening to go to the plus version of that by mid week.

Oh what a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with freezing rain falling this morning on top of our snow. Yuk.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to -5° and our forecast high of -2° has been lowered to -3°.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> +1C with freezing rain falling this morning on top of our snow. Yuk.


If that freezes you'll be surrounded by mini glaciers. Be careful out there Dr.G.!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> If that freezes you'll be surrounded by mini glaciers. Be careful out there Dr.G.!


True. There is now just a light drizzle and +2C, but it's going down to -6C overnight. Trying to convince my dogs that it is not too bad out back in the wet snow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

All of a sudden we are into a snow squall. Temps fell from +4 to just under +2 within minutes and the snow suddenly appeared. Near white out conditions outside of my window.


----------



## SINC

A huge system is moving in and a heavy snowfall warning has been issued for our area with 20 cm in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A huge system is moving in and a heavy snowfall warning has been issued for our area with 20 cm in the forecast.


Same here, but for this time tomorrow. :-(

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
3:47 PM NST Monday 05 March 2012
Blizzard warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued


Blizzard conditions will develop over Southeastern Newfoundland Tuesday night. Snowfall accumulations near 35 centimetres are expected by Wednesday morning with strong northerly winds gusting up to 100 km/h resulting in blowing snow with near-zero visibilities.


----------



## eMacMan

Rained all night. Turned to snow about 10 am but is just warm enough to melt rather than accumulate. Should get quite a bit colder tonight, so if snow continues as expected, we should see several inches tomorrow morning overlaying a thick layer of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy and -1C. Truly the calm before the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down and now it is -1C with light snow.


----------



## kelman

up to -7 right now


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet -1C right now. Tonight and tomorrow, however, shall be another story. It is expected that by noon tomorrow, St.John's will be pounded with 30-40cm of snow whipped about by winds of 100-120km/h. Hopefully, things will shut down at the close of work at 5PM and not open until this time on Thursday to allow for the cleanup of all the drifting snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, EC got it wrong again with their forecast of 20 cm of snow for our area. Other areas of the province though did get that much and more. High winds with blowing snow and more expected today have caused the RCMP to warn that no travel is advised unless in an emergency due to zero visibility. Average highway speeds on the QE II to Calgary are 40 kph. Currently -9° and with a high of -7°, little improvement as the day progresses.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, EC got it wrong again with their forecast of 20 cm of snow for our area. Other areas of the province though did get that much and more. High winds with blowing snow and more expected today have caused the RCMP to warn that no travel is advised unless in an emergency due to zero visibility. Average highway speeds on the QE II to Calgary are 40 kph. Currently -9° and with a high of -7°, little improvement as the day progresses.


I am hoping that EC gets it right for today and tomorrow for St.John's. They are calling for 30cm of snow in a 18 hour period, with winds gusting up to 120km/h. The European forecasts out of Iceland (since our weather tracks to them) has us getting 45+cm of snow over a 20 hour period whipped about by 120km/h winds.

I know that EC has been way off in their long range forecasts for Canada, but one would think that they could get a forecast for a 24-48 hour period correct, be it AB or NL.

Luckily, for you folks in the prairies, the Weather Network is forecasting Spring-like weather for AB, SK and MB starting on Thursday. Kudos to you folks -- you beat the calendar to get to Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, +2C and sunny. Everyone in my neighborhood is out shoveling the snow in their driveways further back into their gardens to make room for the snow that is coming this evening.


----------



## eMacMan

EC blew it further to the southwest as well. The early morning rain did not clear but rather turned to snow which melted on contact throughout the day. Temps dropped overnight so there should be a good layer of ice. Meanwhile that predicted 2 inches of overnight snow cloned itself twice leaving me with 8 inches of shoveling today, plus the stuff that continues falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> EC blew it further to the southwest as well. The early morning rain did not clear but rather turned to snow which melted on contact throughout the day. Temps dropped overnight so there should be a good layer of ice. Meanwhile that predicted 2 inches of overnight snow cloned itself twice leaving me with 8 inches of shoveling today, plus the stuff that continues falling.


I shall be feeling your pain soon, eMacMan. Shovel carefully, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## eMacMan

Got off very lucky today. Quad mounted snow angel and his blade did the heavy lifting. Leaving me with relatively minor clean-up.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Got off very lucky today. Quad mounted snow angel and his blade did the heavy lifting. Leaving me with relatively minor clean-up.


Good for you, eMacMan. Snow "angels" are great. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The wolves are at the door as we await our blizzard. They are still calling for 30cm by dawn, and then another 10-15cm by sunset on Wed. Sadly, we are getting rain on Friday, so we can't wait long to clear away this mess, especially the drifting caused by the 120km/h winds.  

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Take heart Dr. G., EC's prediction of more snow here today turned into brilliant sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Take heart Dr. G., EC's prediction of more snow here today turned into brilliant sunshine.


Well, EC or no EC, we have a yellow dagger coming right at us. It is just starting to snow now, four hours earlier than EC forecasted, so the European model may be correct with 40+cm of snow by sunset tomorrow. We shall see. It is the wind gusts over 120km/h that I fear more than the heavy snow. XX)

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## MLeh

Heavy rain and high winds here on the westcoast yesterday and overnight turned back into a beautiful sunny, blue sky, with a light breeze today. Absolutely gorgeous day. Husband spent the afternoon picking up next winter's kindling. (branches knocked out of the trees in last night's storm)


----------



## BigDL

Bright orange sunrise, cold -14º C with a windchill of -22º C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal is the scene I woke up to this morning. I have been outside for two hours trying to clear a path for my dogs, who usually get up at about 6AM. Opened the back door to find a waist deep drift against the door and running about six feet. I pushed my way outside and started to dig a path. It is like a scene out of Lawrence of Arabia, with drifting dunes of snow. It is not snow flakes as much as small bits of snow that pack together tightly and form drifts around anything in their path. Wind gusts of over 120km/h are not helping any. So far, we have had about 30cm of snow, with another 10cm or so by this afternoon. Winds are supposed to die down to about 70km/h by noon, so that will help a bit.

In my 35 years I have seen worse snow, in terms of more snow falling (e.g., 83cm in 30 hours) and stronger winds (e.g., 130km/h), but this storm is in the top five of my "hit list" of reasons to leave St.John's. Someday ...................

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning and a pleasant day ahead with a spring-like high of 5° and rising to 9° by Friday.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal is the scene I woke up to this morning. I have been outside for two hours trying to clear a path for my dogs, who usually get up at about 6AM. Opened the back door to find a waist deep drift against the door and running about six feet. I pushed my way outside and started to dig a path. It is like a scene out of Lawrence of Arabia, with drifting dunes of snow. It is not snow flakes as much as small bits of snow that pack together tightly and form drifts around anything in their path. Wind gusts of over 120km/h are not helping any. So far, we have had about 30cm of snow, with another 10cm or so by this afternoon. Winds are supposed to die down to about 70km/h by noon, so that will help a bit.
> 
> In my 35 years I have seen worse snow, in terms of more snow falling (e.g., 83cm in 30 hours) and stronger winds (e.g., 130km/h), but this storm is in the top five of my "hit list" of reasons to leave St.John's. Someday ...................
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


It's a storm like that, here in South-East NB in 1992, that prompted me to remove "storm doors" that open outward from the house. The back and front doors were drifted shut. Had there been a case of fire, windows would have been the only available exits from the house.

I feel your pain. NL and especially the Avalon seems to have found the winter that many Canadians seemed to have missed this year. Hopefully the weather will be the best kind from here on out.

Good Luck with the snow tasks ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> It's a storm like that, here in South-East NB in 1992, that prompted me to remove "storm doors" that open outward from the house. The back and front doors were drifted shut. Had there been a case of fire, windows would have been the only available exits from the house.
> 
> I feel your pain. NL and especially the Avalon seems to have found the winter that many Canadians seemed to have missed this year. Hopefully the weather will be the best kind from here on out.
> 
> Good Luck with the snow tasks ahead.


That is exactly why I removed my storm doors as well, BigDL. Having to climb out a window was not what I wanted to do.

The Weather Network weather person last night said, almost gleefully, that the Avalon was going to get "the worst storm of the winter for Canada". That is a distinction I could do without. Still, most of St. John's is closed down to allow this storm to blow out. Everything is off the road to let the plows do their work, but the wind just fills in the areas that are plowed. So, it's a good day to stay indoors. At some point, however, one must venture outside and face the waist to chest high drifts. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr. G., "the grass is always greener", I know, but I am feeling pretty darn nostalgic for a good snowstorm to play in right about now. This mountain desert is really wearing me down...


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal is the scene I woke up to this morning. I have been outside for two hours trying to clear a path for my dogs, who usually get up at about 6AM. Opened the back door to find a waist deep drift against the door and running about six feet. I pushed my way outside and started to dig a path. It is like a scene out of Lawrence of Arabia, with drifting dunes of snow. It is not snow flakes as much as small bits of snow that pack together tightly and form drifts around anything in their path. Wind gusts of over 120km/h are not helping any. So far, we have had about 30cm of snow, with another 10cm or so by this afternoon. Winds are supposed to die down to about 70km/h by noon, so that will help a bit.
> 
> In my 35 years I have seen worse snow, in terms of more snow falling (e.g., 83cm in 30 hours) and stronger winds (e.g., 130km/h), but this storm is in the top five of my "hit list" of reasons to leave St.John's. Someday ...................
> 
> Paix, mes amis.


That's a bad one for sure. Is this storm dragging a second one behind it?

Do you keep that snow blower in the main entry or do you have to shovel your way out to it?

If we don't hear from you for a spell, I think we can safely conclude either you or your ISP is powerless to communicate.


----------



## BigDL

it's cloudier now but the temperature has risen quite a bit -2º C and chance of going on the plus side this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Dr. G., "the grass is always greener", I know, but I am feeling pretty darn nostalgic for a good snowstorm to play in right about now. This mountain desert is really wearing me down...


Trade you a week there for a week here, CM. Interested???


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That's a bad one for sure. Is this storm dragging a second one behind it?
> 
> Do you keep that snow blower in the main entry or do you have to shovel your way out to it?
> 
> If we don't hear from you for a spell, I think we can safely conclude either you or your ISP is powerless to communicate.


No second storm is in the forecast, eMacMan. 
I keep the snow blower in the garage to protect it from the snow. I have to shovel my way to get to the garage door, but then I just start it up and off I go. My neighbor left his outside under a tarp, but the drift went right over it.

No power problems at this part of St.John's, but some lost power due to branches coming down onto power and phone lines.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A big beautiful full moon is rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## BigDL

South-Eastern NB has a temperature of plus 4 heading for a predicted high of plus 13 tomorrow. Remaining dark tonight and getting lighter around dawn.


----------



## SINC

Some fine weather ahead for us with highs in the 6° to 11° range for the next five days. Much melting took place today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Some fine weather ahead for us with highs in the 6° to 11° range for the next five days. Much melting took place today.


According to the Weather Network, Spring has come to AB. It is going to be even warmer in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with clear skies, a full moon, and lots of stars and a few planets to help make it a beautiful night.


----------



## MacDoc

26 and raining but for all you with clear skies - have an eye to the north Big solar storm = fine aurora borealis

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> Trade you a week there for a week here, CM. Interested???


As I've stated on many occasions - I'd go back to Newfoundland in a heartbeat. As for your visit here... sure, we have a spare bedroom too! And we're doxie-friendly. Just be sure to pack your doggie bullet-proof vests... :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> As I've stated on many occasions - I'd go back to Newfoundland in a heartbeat. As for your visit here... sure, we have a spare bedroom too! And we're doxie-friendly. Just be sure to pack your doggie bullet-proof vests... :yikes:


Sounds good. If you come here, dress warmly and bring your snow shoes. Actually, the Canadian government just put out a travel advisory for all Canadians going to Mexico, and especially for northern Mexico. All this week the CBC is having a series on Mexico and the drug trafficing gangs down there. Sounds scary.

Maybe I had best to just stay here in St.John's for a few more years before I retire. Paix, mon ami.

-2C with a beautiful sunrise just now forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Dr. G., "the grass is always greener", I know, but I am feeling pretty darn nostalgic for a good snowstorm to play in right about now. This mountain desert is really wearing me down...


Snowstorms are nice to play in when you are a child, but yesterday someone in my neighborhood had a heart attack shoveling out his front door and the ambulance got stuck in a snow drift on the way to help him. This picture, from CBC.ca, was taken about five blocks from my home.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with a pleasant high today of 7° and warmer tomorrow. We'll take it.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C going up to about +6C. Anything is better than what we got yesterday.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Snowstorms are nice to play in when you are a child, but yesterday someone in my neighborhood had a heart attack shoveling out his front door and the ambulance got stuck in a snow drift on the way to help him. This picture, from CBC.ca, was taken about five blocks from my home.


Looks like the predicted Chinook has arrived even if it is a day late.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy +5C with a bit of sun.


----------



## BigDL

South-East NB has hit plus 13º C sunny and windy. My wife turned the heat off and opened windows to air out the house. It is comfortable sitting the house with the windows open.

Very lovely day indeed.

Dr.G. hopefully this snow melter is headed your way with those desired effects.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> South-East NB has hit plus 13º C sunny and windy. My wife turned the heat off and opened windows to air out the house. It is comfortable sitting the house with the windows open.
> 
> Very lovely day indeed.
> 
> Dr.G. hopefully this snow melter is headed your way with those desired effects.


Rain and +7C tomorrow, and then record setting cold temps for the next 4 days (at least) to freeze everything rock solid. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +4C. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, windy and +8C this morning, with some rain on the way.


----------



## BigDL

+5º C and raining and the winds are calm.


----------



## SINC

A warm 0° this morning and depending on which forecast you believe, our high will get to either 6°, 8° or 10° with EC coming up the middle of those figures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny with strong winds and an above average +11C.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely mid 20s out in the very early morning but comes the wet


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +13C at 1PM. Hard to believe that a two days ago we were in the midst of a raging blizzard, today some of that snow is melting, and in two days we will be setting record cold temps with a possible -20C windchill. Strange weather.


----------



## eMacMan

Full blown Chinook here in SW AB. Blowing in with a redundant high wind warning and double digit highs.

If EC is correct this one may hang around for awhile.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Full blown Chinook here in SW AB. Blowing in with a redundant high wind warning and double digit highs.
> 
> If EC is correct this one may hang around for awhile.


According to The Weather Network, this is the onset of Spring for the prairies. No more frigid temps or snow. Hopefully, there will be enough moisture for spring planting.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> According to The Weather Network, this is the onset of Spring for the prairies. No more frigid temps or snow. Hopefully, there will be enough moisture for spring planting.


Right, and an entire day may go by with nary an MP uttering even a single lie.

Realistically we may have up to four more weeks of winter on tap. May come a week at a time. Last week may even hit strike June. 

Seriously this has been a pleasantly mild winter and if it does not stay that way, it is nice to know that spring is closing in fast.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Right, and an entire day may go by with nary an MP uttering even a single lie.
> 
> Realistically we may have up to four more weeks of winter on tap. May come a week at a time. Last week may even hit strike June.
> 
> Seriously this has been a pleasantly mild winter and if it does not stay that way, it is nice to know that spring is closing in fast.


eMacMan, don't shoot the messanger. Their forecasts for the prairie provinces and east up to Nova Scotia is based on the fact that lows will come down from Greenland and stall over NL. Thus, this blocks cold temps from hitting you folks from AB to NS. The last time this happened there were record high temps in ON in June and NL had an average high of 10C in the month of June. We shall see.

Still, it is +14C and windy, but I still have my windows open in hopes of getting some fresh air into the house. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It is 12° here now and time to head out and open up the motor home for a couple of hours to see how things wintered.


----------



## BigDL

Well it was a potpourri day here rain, snow, clouds clear and sunny. If you didn't like the weather you just had to wait a few minutes and your favourite weather might happen along.

presently +2º C and clear.


----------



## johnp

Wet, dismal, and damp-cold here. About 6-7C, but feels much cooler. More of the same on-the-menu (according to forecasts) for the next several days. West coast winter, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C but with even stronger winds. About an hour ago, the weather station at Memorial University, less than 1/2 km from where I sit at home, registered a wind gust of 147km/h. This was stronger than the wind gusts of Hurricane Hugo that hit us a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have finally died down to about 50km/h and it is now a nice night outside, with clouds and +7C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C right now, but we are under a winter storm watch so snow is in our near future.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning and we're going to try and put a plus in front of that number for a high today.


----------



## BigDL

-6º C Brilliant sun with a windchill of -12º C


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. Only a few inches are down so far, so no major shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Went out and shoveled for the first time today. We have had about five inches of light snow, that is gently falling down. No wind and -1C temps make this an easy task.


----------



## eMacMan

The Chinook continues today with temp currently +7°C and rising. High will almost certainly hit double digits again. 

Yesterday the gusty visitor really lived up to its name. The 6 inches of snow that was on the roof two days ago is long gone and snow banks are looking rather battered and bruised.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yesterday at this time, it was +14C and partly sunny. Now, it is -1C and have been snowing all day since about 5AM. Still, the snow is light and easily pushed aside into the garden. Of course, EC said we might get 5-10cm, but the 10cm mark was passed by noon. We are closer to 15cm right now.


----------



## SINC

We've already surpassed our forecast high at 5° in bright sunshine before noon. I would not be surprised to see us break into double digits again today. Yesterday at 12.5°, we broke a warm record from back in 1944.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've already surpassed our forecast high at 5° in bright sunshine before noon. I would not be surprised to see us break into double digits again today. Yesterday at 12.5°, we broke a warm record from back in 1944.


Interesting. Our temps yesterday of 14C broke a record set in 1954 and today's snowfall set a record set in 1964. Something must be in the works about the number "4".


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clearing skies, which means colder temps for us but no snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -6C with a light snow falling. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning and another nice day in store at 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and -1C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

3° over the noon hour with our high now revised to 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clear blue skies and full sunshine. The sun is just now starting to set .............. one of the joys of DST .............. sunset after 630PM.


----------



## MacDoc

seriously wet and 25 - lots of reading little mcycling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just watching The Weather Network. The person on air gleefully informed Canada that at least for the next 10 days, spring-like temps were coming to all of Canada .............. except for the eastern part of NL, who could expect below average temps and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and a light snow falling. We should have about 5+cm before it ends sometime today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning and another nice sunny day with a high of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow still falling. Environment Canada says that there is a high down from Greenland that is stalled just east of NL. This is causing a low to stall over us, and causing sunny warm weather for the rest of Canada, except some rain in BC. So, thank the folks from Greenland for your nice weather for the next week or so.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny plus 10º C. Were leaving spring like conditions and heading back to winter for the rest of the week.

Going down to -7º C tonight with a predicted 10 to 15 cm of snow tomorrow. The low is suppose to stall over the Maritimes and provide snow for Wednesday and into Thursday. 

Poor sledding season was nice while it lasted.


----------



## SINC

6° in bright sun and water running everywhere. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with continued flurries. We have had about 10cm of snow come in slight amounts all day. It is like water torture ............. with more to come.  Going into the deep freeze tomorrow, with -10C temps and a chance to get down to -20C with the windchill, which will set a record for cold weather in mid-March.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beuatiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies just now. Sun is not quite up, but the skies are turning a brilliant red and orange.


----------



## BigDL

"Red sky in the morning," sitting here waiting for the storm.

We current are under a weather warning


Environment Canada said:


> Moncton and Southeast New Brunswick
> 4:42 AM ADT Tuesday 13 March 2012
> 
> Freezing rain warning for Moncton and Southeast New Brunswick issued Freezing rain, snow, freezing drizzle, and ice pellets are expected tonight and Wednesday as a warm front tracks across the region.
> 
> This is a warning that an extended period of freezing rain is expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements.
> 
> A warm front will approach the Maritimes today to lie south of Nova Scotia tonight. Mixed precipitation associated with this feature will move into New Brunswick this morning and afternoon. Significant snowfall is expected over Northern New Brunswick north of the front with amounts in some places exceeding 15 cm in 12 hours. The situation will be exacerbated as a new low forms over New England and mixed precipitation continues into Wednesday. While not exceeding warning criteria, many areas in New Brunswick could see over 25 cm of snow by the end of Wednesday.
> 
> Near the rain-snow boundary over the southern half of New Brunswick, extended periods of freezing rain, freezing drizzle, and ice pellets are possible as the front moves slowly across the region.


Presently -2º C cloudy with light winds.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and another day filled with sun, running water and a high of 6°. Our snow is disappearing quickly.


----------



## eMacMan

Light rain this AM. On top of the leftover fresh snow=ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach noon, going down to -10C with a record setting windchill of -20C. On and off snow assures us of snow on the ground until at least early May.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C was our high for the day. Currently -6C with a -18C windchill. I have had the wood stove going all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a brutally cold night, it is now -6C with clear skies as the sun is starting to rise in the eastern sky.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy/dark as in darker than usual for the time of day. We have freezing rain/freezing drizzle. It's -3º C presently so salt may work on the driveway and walkways. Not much snow but the snow fell first and the freezing precipitation fell after.

The EC graphic for the perception is unusual to me. It is a cloud with the representation of a thermometer a 0º and ice cycles falling from the cloud.

This is the first time I have noticed this graphic.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Cloudy/dark as in darker than usual for the time of day. We have freezing rain/freezing drizzle. It's -3º C presently so salt may work on the driveway and walkways. Not much snow but the snow fell first and the freezing precipitation fell after.
> 
> The EC graphic for the perception is unusual to me. It is a cloud with the representation of a thermometer a 0º and ice cycles falling from the cloud.
> 
> This is the first time I have noticed this graphic.


This is normal weather for us, BigDL, but our current very cold and sunny days in mid-March is almost unheard of in the Land of Sheila's Brush. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-4° here now and headed up to 6° today, similar to yesterday. A brutally cold north wind made yesterday very uncomfortable and wind chills were severe. Hopefully that wind dies down today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

+3 @ 7 am


----------



## eMacMan

BIt of snow this AM. Probably just a cool down in anticipation of the annual St. Paddy's Blizzard


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with beautiful sunshine. Actually, a fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone remember??? Back on March 14, 1993 a harsh winter storm moved into central and eastern Canada. St.John's got 63cm of snow from the 14th to the 15th.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dry cold -5C this evening, with a sky full of stars and planets.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Anyone remember??? Back on March 14, 1993 a harsh winter storm moved into central and eastern Canada. St.John's got 63cm of snow from the 14th to the 15th.


 No, I do not recall that storm but I do recall many rough winters of heavy snow falls in the far east.

For heavy snowfalls I will never forget a snow storm some 13 months earlier.

WeatherNetwork Video report available here



WeatherNetwork said:


> One of the strongest snowstorms on record moved into the Maritimes on January 30, 1992.
> The low pressure system deepened quickly and moved across the east coast dumping heavy snow across most of Atlantic Canada.
> The brunt of the storm hit on February 1, when 83 centimetres fell in Moncton, still the highest single day record.
> In total, the storm dropped over 160 cm of snow on the city.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> No, I do not recall that storm but I do recall many rough winters of heavy snow falls in the far east.
> 
> For heavy snowfalls I will never forget a snow storm some 13 months earlier.
> 
> WeatherNetwork Video report available here


I recall that storm as well, BigDL. I was a single father with two children, and when the storm hit us in St.John's, it left about 75cm of snow in about two days. However, the winds were what caused the most problems. I had a Dodge Caravan parked in my driveway, and the drift covered it totally. I had to ask neighbors to help me clear out my driveway. Took us nearly six hours with six of us working at it. XX)


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> I recall that storm as well, BigDL. I was a single father with two children, and when the storm hit us in St.John's, it left about 75cm of snow in about two days. However, the winds were what caused the most problems. I had a Dodge Caravan parked in my driveway, and the drift covered it totally. I had to ask neighbors to help me clear out my driveway. Took us nearly six hours with six of us working at it. XX)


That's funny at that time we had a light blue Plymouth Voyager. 

I couldn't see the walls of our bungalow and the snow drifted more than 8 ft high from the house to the street solid all the way across the front yard. The van was covered with a couple feet of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> That's funny at that time we had a light blue Plymouth Voyager.
> 
> I couldn't see the walls of our bungalow and the snow drifted more than 8 ft high from the house to the street solid all the way across the front yard. The van was covered with a couple feet of snow.


Both cars were exactly alike, so you have a sense of the size that was totally covered up by a massive snow drift.

It is the wind that plays havoc with snow here in St.John's. A snowfall of 25cm, when whipped about by 100km/h winds, can drift up and cover someone's front door totally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies again this morning. Freezing rain and snow is on the plate for tonight an into tomorrow, but for now, it is just clear and cold.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and we are in for a lovely dat as we break into double digit highs at 11° today.


----------



## iphoneottawa

-7 @ 7 but going to be 11c.


----------



## mrjimmy

Amazing. When I look at the long range forecast for the next week it looks like the end of May, not the middle of March.

Yesterday was short sleeves on the beach and lunch on the patio. Today, thunderstorms?

Makes me curious about all this lion and lamb business though...


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Amazing. When I look at the long range forecast for the next week it looks like the end of May, not the middle of March.
> 
> Yesterday was short sleeves on the beach and lunch on the patio. Today, thunderstorms?
> 
> Makes me curious about all this lion and lamb business though...


Guess The Weather Network was correct in their forecast for an early Spring for AB to QC. Sadly, the Atlantic Provinces are getting hit with snow and ice and sleet today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -3C with a bit of sunshine. However, we are under a freezing rain warning for tonight and tomorrow. Shelia's Brush??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clouds obscuring the sun. That was our high for the day. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freezing rain and -1C has ice coating everything. I was out banging ice off of the phone and power lines, but it might be a losing battle. The ice is so thick on the roads that my neighbor's son is out walking his dog .......... and he is wearing ice skates and is able to glide up and down the street. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

2° on the way to a high of 9° in the sunshine today. Nice.


----------



## MLeh

Enjoyed sun, snow while in Banff earlier this week. Apparently I missed a big blow here on the coast - came home to downed trees and the beaches have been cleared of logs (some of them ended up on the highway). Yesterday was a combination of sunshine followed by torrential rain followed by sunshine followed by torrential rain.

Today's forecast is for sunshine and torrential rain. Getting the torrential rain right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

The freezing rain has turned into freezing drizzle and fog as the temps are now at 0C. Slowly, the half inch or so of coating on everything is starting to fall to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but we are back under a freezing drizzle warning as the fog is being replaced by a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with something Environment Canada calls "fog depositing ice". This will give way to freezing drizzle, which will once again coat everything in sight. Still, this is better than the various St. Patrick's Day snow storms we have experienced of 35cm to 65cm. Of course, with this low stalled over us, the warm temps are trapped over ON. Things are going to get colder for us next week, so the folks in ON will be getting even warmer summer-like temps. Sorry about that folks.


----------



## SINC

-6° on our last day of sunshine and a high today of 6°. Rain is forecast beginning tonight and tomorrow, turning to snow on Monday.


----------



## The Doug

Foggy right now north of MTL but it's supposed to give way to a sunny day with a high of 13. 

Tomorrow and Monday... 20 degrees, 21 on Tuesday, 23 on Wednesday, and sunny right through.

Our snow cover has been receding quickly over the past ten days and with this temperature forecast it will probably be all gone by next weekend. Not that I am complaining of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as the ice fog has turned to plain old freezing drizzle.


----------



## javaqueen

we are sitting at +5C with fog - but supposed to reach 18C this afternoon - found this on TWN and thought that I would share

_
Forget winter. It's been looking or feeling much more like spring ... or even summer ... in parts of Canada recently. 

Temperatures have been soaring from Saskatchewan to parts of the Maritimes this week, shattering records along the way. 

In Toronto, the weather has had people flocking to the nearest patio or driving range. 

"The city has had daytime highs above 18 degrees the last four days," says Gina Ressler, a meteorologist at The Weather Network. "That's a good 15-20 degrees above seasonal. It's incredible to see this persist so long."
_


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> we are sitting at +5C with fog - but supposed to reach 18C this afternoon - found this on TWN and thought that I would share
> 
> _
> Forget winter. It's been looking or feeling much more like spring ... or even summer ... in parts of Canada recently.
> 
> Temperatures have been soaring from Saskatchewan to parts of the Maritimes this week, shattering records along the way.
> 
> In Toronto, the weather has had people flocking to the nearest patio or driving range.
> 
> "The city has had daytime highs above 18 degrees the last four days," says Gina Ressler, a meteorologist at The Weather Network. "That's a good 15-20 degrees above seasonal. It's incredible to see this persist so long."
> _


True, and all this is due to a huge low parked over most of NL, blocking the high pressure and warm temps from leaving this area of Canada.


----------



## javaqueen

the low parked over NL and the high parked over the midwest of the US is definitely causing all of this warm weather for us.........sorry if I am not complaining overmuch about it though


----------



## eMacMan

Been interesting watching the local EC forecast for St Paddy's Day.

Last Monday we were looking forward to low 20s and bright sunshine. By Wednesday still sunshine but the high had dropped into the low double digit range. Thursday forecast was showing a few clouds but highs above norms but not double digits. Today they are calling for a slight chance of showers or flurries and below normal temps. The window forecast says snow, the only question; How Much?


----------



## BigDL

It's bright and sunny +4ºC with a promise of 12ºC for the high, a very pleasant St. Paddy's day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some unexpected sunshine. Snow is forecast for tonight, changing to cold rain by tomorrow and into Monday.


----------



## iphoneottawa

+11 in ottawa. +20 tomorrow!
Hello SUMMER.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow getting near our temps here in Cairns. 
25 this morning down under but the wet season has arrived with a bang 147 mm of rain in the last 24 hours.......6 " on the old scale and lots more to come.

A Cat 4 cyclone on the northern coast is generating the weather patterns producing heavy rain over Cape York Peninsula of which Cairns is the entry way and we;re looking at 2-3 more days of this. Good reading weather - not so much for mcycling.


----------



## eMacMan

Just enough snow today to insure the traditional white St. Paddy's Day. Thankfully no full blown blizzard.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Just enough snow today to insure the traditional white St. Paddy's Day. Thankfully no full blown blizzard.


We are getting our traditional snow tonight -- a few inches and -6C temps, which is much colder than normal but with far, far less snow than usual.


----------



## MacDoc

200 mm ....8" in the last 24 hours and the same again forecast.....flooding perhaps worse than Yasi! :yikes:
Warm tho 

My new ride here


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies and a beautiful sunrise just now forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to 7° today with up to 10 cm of the white stuff forecast over the next few days.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast 5ºC with a promise of 15º C for the high. Yesterday EC promised or maybe that was only a suggestion of full sunshine. We shall take whatever MN sends our way. For 5ºC mid morning this time of year, here, is super.


----------



## javaqueen

currently 8C with a high of 20C but accompanied by thunderstorms


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with some rain changing to snow overnight. Still, it's a nice day so far.


----------



## SINC

0° at noon, but a 21 kph wind makes it feel like -8° out there.


----------



## iphoneottawa

+23 ! (3 pm)


----------



## The Doug

Sunny and 17 here north of MTL. Gorgeous day. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C but the clouds have rolled in to bring rain and snow tonight.


----------



## BigDL

Presently 15ºC and sunny however with a stiff breeze (windy 37 Kmh/ and gusts to 46 Kms/ according to EC) the day wasn't as pleasant as the temperature might indicate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +5C but the winds have picked up a bit to just over 70km/h.


----------



## Lichen Software

Dr.G. said:


> We are getting our traditional snow tonight -- a few inches and -6C temps, which is much colder than normal but with far, far less snow than usual.


Ha. +22 at ten to seven in the evening. Going down to 8 tonight. It has been an unbelievable day. My crocusses are all in bloom. My tulips are coming.

The forecast calls for similar weather right up until Friday. I really hope we have done something right to deserve this, because if there is punishment for unwarranted gifts, it is going to be brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lichen Software said:


> Ha. +22 at ten to seven in the evening. Going down to 8 tonight. It has been an unbelievable day. My crocusses are all in bloom. My tulips are coming.
> 
> The forecast calls for similar weather right up until Friday. I really hope we have done something right to deserve this, because if there is punishment for unwarranted gifts, it is going to be brutal.


LS, don't worry about the "wrath of God" to come down upon you folks. Your weather is being brought to you by a low over eastern NL which is trapping your high and causing warm temps to come northwards from the US.

Here in St.John's, we are going down to -10C by Wed., so I would expect that you folks will be getting summer-like temps by then. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Werry werry wet



























Roads closed all over Cairns - but nice and warm


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning and we are under a snowfall warning today. With a high of 0°, it is likely to be of the heavy, wet variety.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C going down to -13C with 90km/h winds with some blowing snow by tomorrow night. Typical St. John's weather in mid-March, except for these frigid temps.


----------



## BigDL

South-Eastern NB is doing a little better presently +7 the high for the day going down to +4 this afternoon and breezy with winds of 30 Km/h. 

Summer like temperatures promised for tomorrow and the rest of the week though.


----------



## iphoneottawa

+9 @ 6 am. + 20 for the day @ Ottawa.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and sturm und drang - add some thunder and lightning to the flood....oh joy. But it IS warm.


----------



## javaqueen

currently +12C going to about +16C with some cloudy periods


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some rain that turned to snow.


----------



## MacDoc

122 mm of rain in 2 hours - that's heavy even for here. Almost having to batten the house down cyclone style. Had to rescue a few bits of electronics at risk. At least it's warm. City likely to be cut off both directions for a bit. In the past it used to be cut off for a few weeks at a time except for boat.

pretty deep - even the creek near the house is almost over the road.










9 people had to be rescued from their vehicles a few km down the coastal highway water was rising so fast


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring officially arrives on Tuesday night at 2:44 AM NDT .............. just about the same time that the windchill will hit -20C here in St.John's. Of course, as the old saying goes "red sky at night, a sailor's delight, but red sky in the morning, sailors take warning" as well as "record cold temps in St.John's means record hot temps in the GTA". Check it out .......... it works every time.


----------



## eMacMan

Another day another inch. Looks like winter temps for at least another week, but with ECs famed reliability we could see any temp between -30 and +20°C.

EC says more snow, Window is forcasting sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a -10C windchill. Calendar says "last day of winter" ............. thermometer says "not quite". Two more months and counting down, however. Come on May 24th, the official end of winter here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-4° as we struggle now to get to -1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -2C with a -12C windchill. Hard to imagine that Spring starts in less than 9 hours here in St.John's. This has been a strange winter for us, with only about 215cm of snow since Jan.1st and 32cm of rain since Jan.1st. Normal for this time of year would be about 350cm of snow and about 12cm of rain. Strange ..............


----------



## MacDoc

25 and for once not raining - still got wet and still have to go home but it's the normal showers not the deluge monsoon versions we just had. Barron Falls is spectacular tho. Big time volume.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a -10C windchill, with snow and sleet the name of the day today. Welcome to Spring in St.John's. Going down to -10C with a -20C windchill tomorrow. Welcome to the return of Winter in St.John's.


----------



## BigDL

+4º C with a preview of summer with a projected high of 21ºC sunny and windy. It should be a snow eater day. 

The jet stream giveth and the jet stream stream taketh away. 

It is far too early, for such fine weather here, I wonder of the consequences down the road later this spring and through the summer and of the penalty to be paid.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> +4º C with a preview of summer with a projected high of 21ºC sunny and windy. It should be a snow eater day.
> 
> The jet stream giveth and the jet stream stream taketh away.
> 
> It is far too early, for such fine weather here, I wonder of the consequences down the road later this spring and through the summer and of the penalty to be paid.


All too true, BigDL. As well, there is a vast ice field and icebergs headed our way, which should arrive by mid-June, whiping out our Spring once again.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> All too true, BigDL. As well, there is a vast ice field and icebergs headed our way, which should arrive by mid-June, whiping out our Spring once again.


An ice field ordered in commensuration of the centenary of Titanic's sinking?

NL along with its inhabitants are not catching a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> An ice field ordered in commensuration of the centenary of Titanic's sinking?
> 
> NL along with its inhabitants are not catching a break.


The Canadian Coast Guard ice trackers say that this is as vast an ice field as they have seen since they started keeping detailed records back in the 1950s. They don't see the massive tower-like ice bergs however, just thousands the size of an average house.

Spring in eastern NL has been non-existent for the past decade or so, but our Fall weather has been nicer and we have not gotten more than a foot or two of snow by Christmas in the past few years. So, I guess it all balances out. At least the off-shore oil fields are helping to keep us a have-province as a way of keeping down our taxes. C'est la vie.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

EC continued to bat .1000 yesterday when they issued a snowfall warning. (It was clear and sunny). Now a chilly -10° and EC is calling for a high of 8°. The other forecasters are calling for 0° to 3° highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

"For much of Eastern Canada, especially for southern Quebec, southern Atlantic Canada, southern Ontario, temperatures are forecast to be above normal. This is in continuity with what we had this winter. This winter we had above normal temperatures, in the range of three, four degrees," said Richard Moffet, a meteorologist for Environment Canada.

"The only other sector for which we have some confidence is for the Avalon area of Newfoundland. They will continue to have below normal conditions as far as temperatures are concerned, much like they're had it this winter."


Bug humbar!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

David Phillips, Environment Canada's senior climatologist, analyzed 30 years of weather data for Canada's 100 largest cities.

He found that Yellowknife normally has the coldest spring, averaging -5.67C, followed by Thompson, Man., at -2.83C and Sept-Iles, Que., at -2.83C.

St. John's, N.L., has the snowiest springs on average, with 136.15 centimetres, followed by Sept-Iles at 11.27 cm and Moncton, NB, at 111.1.

Again, Bug Humbar!!!  

When is Environment Canada going to put out some good news for us here in St.John's, NL?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada forecast about 2cm of snow for St.John's this afternoon. We are now in the middle of a blinding snow squall. About three inches are down so far and I cannot seem more than a few meters in any direction. Good old, EC. They may be batting .100 for Sinc (not a bad batting average if you are a pitcher), but they are .000 for us today here in St.John's. tptptptp:-(


----------



## BigDL

S-E NB has attained only 17ºC of the predicted 21ºC, the winds seem as breezy and fully sunny as promised though.


----------



## eMacMan

And here in SW AB here comes da snow, again.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> And here in SW AB here comes da snow, again.


Same here, eMacMan. Somewhere between 3-4 inches so far .............. and more keeps coming down.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-1° over the noon hours with snow forecast for this afternoon. EC's prediction of sunshine and +8° is BS once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

About 10cm of wet snow is down, and it is slowly stopping ............. and changing to sleet. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a bitterly cold -20C windchill night, it has now "warmed up" to -7C with a -14C windchill. Light snow is falling, but it is so cold that it will not be difficult to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out with blue skies up above ............ but the temps are falling, now -8C with a -17C windchill.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning and according to EC headed up to 7°. They missed it yesterday by 3° and all other forecasts are calling for 4° so we'll go with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C but the winds have picked up a bit so the windchill is -15C .......... coldest March temps today since 1961.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, 12ºC with the high to be 25ºC. It should be very breezy this afternoon with winds off the Bay of Fundy (WSW) up to 30 Kmh/ hr.


----------



## SINC

With the sunrise, we've slid another degree to -8°.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny high of 25ºC reached with a feel like 27ºC with humidity, I suppose. I don't think the feel like temperature takes into account the breezes, blowing at 28 Km/h to have a wind chill effect but the day is quite comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -11C windchill will be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C this morning, going up to +2C this afternoon, with sleet and ice pellets. Sadly, this will be our high temp until next week, at least according to EC. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-7° and we will struggle today to get to 0° with mixed rains and snow with accumulations to 5 cm.


----------



## javaqueen

+10 and going up to +18 today with a chance of thunder-showers


----------



## ged

+16 and supposed to go to the mid 20s later. This is a March Break for those that didn't go south earlier so we will enjoy the warm weather while it's here.


----------



## bryanc

It's been absurdly warm here for the past couple of days. 27˚C was the high yesterday... but it's the middle of March! We should still have piles of snow everywhere, but instead we have mosquitoes!


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C which will be our high until the middle of next week. A freezing rain warning is in effect. So, there will be about 5-10cm of snow and ice pellets covered with freezing rain and ice. Fun ............ especially since we won't get back to 0C until Monday.


----------



## eMacMan

Six inches down and she's still coming. AKA spring in Southern AB. Thankfully we've been getting an inch or two daily this week, so I should be in good enough shape to handle the extra challenge. 

So far no heavy snowfall warning, so we could be looking at a fair bit more today.


----------



## jrichardson

I should move to Alberta, too hot here in Ottawa!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rukevw


----------



## SINC

We too will get six inches by this evening. It's falling and collecting quickly here at 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

jrichardson said:


> I should move to Alberta, too hot here in Ottawa!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?rukevw


Move to St. John's. We have the worst weather in Canada. We might get 4 days in July when the humidex is just above 30C. We don't get the frigid temps during the winter as they do in Alberta, but at least they get a spring.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Move to St. John's. We have the worst weather in Canada. We might get 4 days in July when the humidex is just above 30C. We don't get the frigid temps during the winter as they do in Alberta, but at least they get a spring.


Yep. It rises to zero in springtime and we don't get no summer at all. (From an old prairie parody of "Red River Valley")


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep. It rises to zero in springtime and we don't get no summer at all. (From an old prairie parody of "Red River Valley")


Well, we might get a day or two of over 20C temps by Canada Day, with most of the time in the single digits or low teens. Then we get July and that is our summer. Fall begins in early August. Winter starts just after Remembrance Day and lasts until May 24th weekend. Guess global warming passed us by here in eastern NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +3C temps that will be our high for the next six days, with snow in the forecast for the next two days. At least it does not look to be any major amounts of snow, just 10cm or so, but every little bit helps to keep us further away from the start of spring. Come on May 24th!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

-7° with a wind chill of -16° and 12 cm of fresh fallen, heavy wet snow on the ground. A high of -5° today and another dump of up to 10 cm of the white stuff again today. What a mess.


----------



## javaqueen

+12 with a high of +17 today and some rain starting tonight


----------



## eMacMan

Mo sno. About 4 inches and falling. At -4°C it should be quite a bit easier to shovel than yesterdays gift. So I hope!


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Mo sno. About 4 inches and falling. At -4°C it should be quite a bit easier to shovel than yesterdays gift. So I hope!


-1C with a couple of inches of off and on snow. Same here, eMacMan ........... much easier to shovel today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a -13C windchill and snow has been falling all night. Winds are starting to blow it every which way as it starts to drift now. So much for spring.


----------



## SINC

-13° on the way to 1° with the possibility of flurries this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmed up a bit by noon. We are now at -1C with a -11C windchill. The snow has stopped for now, and clearing it away requires to lifting, just shoving the few inches of light snow to one side of the driveway. Sort of like playing shuffle board.


----------



## eMacMan

Spring time in Southern AB. A mere inch today. Quite cool at -11°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with sunshine and the winds have died down to about 45km/h. Turning out to be a nice day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold and cloudy -5C this morning, but there was no fresh snow overnight, which is a nice experience.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning under clear skies and a sunny high of 5° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with only about 30km/h winds and sunshine. Turning out to be a nice day here.


----------



## eMacMan

Starting to come up from an overnight low of -14°C. So far nothing to shovel, but that may change a bit later on.

Hmmm occurs to me that a Canadian based forum should have at least one icicle draped emoticon.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny plus 2ºC with a high of 5º C and calm winds, for now, a good day to clean up the deposits left after winter and fall debris.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Starting to come up from an overnight low of -14°C. So far nothing to shovel, but that may change a bit later on.
> 
> Hmmm occurs to me that a Canadian based forum should have at least one icicle draped emoticon.


Good idea, eMacMan ................ or at least one of an iceberg.


----------



## javaqueen

we are sitting at 9C going to a high of 17C hopefully


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Starting to come up from an overnight low of -14°C. So far nothing to shovel, but that may change a bit later on.
> 
> Hmmm occurs to me that a Canadian based forum should have at least one icicle draped emoticon.


You're welcome to use this one:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we approach 4PM High Tea here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

After a couple lovely days and long rides the deluge is back. 25 and WET!!!!! 3" of rain already - 2 of those in the last hour :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful crescent moon is in the western sky, with Venus and Jupiter close by. A fine scene in a clear sky.

Here are some pics of this convergence. Jupiter is to the lower left and Venus is above the moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with mostly clear skies but a cold -3C outside. 15cm of snow is forecast for tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

Dark and rainy plus 1º C with a high of 5º C. Tomorrow has wind warnings and snow and blowing snow for Tuesday. 

Back into poor sledding weather, oh well, spring was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Dark and rainy plus 1º C with a high of 5º C. Tomorrow has wind warnings and snow and blowing snow for Tuesday.
> 
> Back into poor sledding weather, oh well, spring was nice while it lasted.


Here's a bit of sunshine to brighten your day, BigDL. Can't help with the snow, however, since we are getting hit as well tonight and tomorrow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Seems snow is the order of the day here too and the next couple of days too. Currently -4° on the way to a wet high of 3°.


----------



## eMacMan

Starting to snow further south as well Don. Here it shall be very sloppy as temp is above 0°C


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +3C, but that is our high for the day. Snow, ice pellets and then sleet will be the name of the game here from tonight until tomorrow afternoon. EC says only 10+cm of snow is expected, so one never knows. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Currently +3C, but that is our high for the day. Snow, ice pellets and then sleet will be the name of the game here from tonight until tomorrow afternoon. EC says only 10+cm of snow is expected, so one never knows. We shall see.


Out here we multiply an EC forecast by 2.5 as when they say cms we usually get inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Out here we multiply an EC forecast by 2.5 as when they say cms we usually get inches.


Don't think that we will get 10 inches here, but 10-15cm is expected. Seems as if we are in the jaws of the wolf .............. and the wolf is at the door.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Here's a bit of sunshine to brighten your day, BigDL. Can't help with the snow, however, since we are getting hit as well tonight and tomorrow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Thanks Dr.G. Brightest part of my day. 

Snow has started and we're in for up to 10 cm by tomorrow. High winds up to 70 Km/h gust up to 90 Km/h. We have wind warnings and blowing snow warnings. Low temperature of -6ºC should significant wind chill tonight.

We'll have to hunker down and keep the home fires burning I should think.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Thanks Dr.G. Brightest part of my day.
> 
> Snow has started and we're in for up to 10 cm by tomorrow. High winds up to 70 Km/h gust up to 90 Km/h. We have wind warnings and blowing snow warnings. Low temperature of -6ºC should significant wind chill tonight.
> 
> We'll have to hunker down and keep the home fires burning I should think.


BigDL, great minds think alike. After our snow, comes ice pellets and sleet, and both could bring down power and phone lines. So, I have a supply of wood ready as well just in case. It's the dare green and the yellow that worries me.
Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has stopped and now the ice pellets and sleet are being driving horizontally by 60km/h winds. The ice pellets are really coming down now and we have about an inch or two on top of everything else. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C this morning and very foggy. However, the fog and warm temps helped to melt all the snow, ice pellets and sheets of ice that were forming overnight. No need to salt, hack/scrape away ice or shovel slush. Not a bad morning, all in all.


----------



## BigDL

We have the blowing snow as promised, If the winds stops and the snow lands it may amount to something, for now it is only in the mm range of the white.

The air is damp with a -7ºC temperature, windy and a feel like temperature of -17ºC truly BRRRR.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> We have the blowing snow as promised, If the winds stops and the snow lands it may amount to something, for now it is only in the mm range of the white.
> 
> The air is damp with a -7ºC temperature, windy and a feel like temperature of -17ºC truly BRRRR.


After your warm temps of last week, this must throw your body into shock, BigDL. Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

-4° on the way to 5° with flurries in the forecast for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to +6.5C, but that shall be our high until next week. Flurries into next week, but no major snow storms seem to be on the horizon. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

-5 with a wind chill of -10 and our high for the day is +6 - we shall see


----------



## Dr.G.

It is an amazing +8.5C right now on my back deck. The fog is lifting and the rain has stopped. No sun, but nice to feel this sort of warmth.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> -4° on the way to 5° with flurries in the forecast for the next three days.


Looks like a nice sunny day here in SW AB. We may fall a bit short of the double digit range if EC is any where close on the temp.


----------



## SINC

EC's earlier attempt has now been revised when those 'flurries' turned into sunshine. It would be nice if the forecast below is right for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling and still +9C outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over +8C and a little bit of sunshine trying to shine through the cloud cover.


----------



## BigDL

S-E NB, sunny, cool and breezy. -1ºC winds of 30 Km/h with gusts up to 50 Km/h and a feel like temperature of -8º C but the humidity is out of the air so it's far more comfortable. Feels like a usual late March day.

Good to hear St. John's is warming and having a break from winter. Let's hope it not enough to spoil the inhabitants into believing "Spring is here" only to be thrown back into the usual weather of Spring in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> S-E NB, sunny, cool and breezy. -1ºC winds of 30 Km/h with gusts up to 50 Km/h and a feel like temperature of -8º C but the humidity is out of the air so it's far more comfortable. Feels like a usual late March day.
> 
> Good to hear St. John's is warming and having a break from winter. Let's hope it not enough to spoil the inhabitants into believing "Spring is here" only to be thrown back into the usual weather of Spring in NL.


Good Lord, no, BigDL. This is VERY atypical in terms of temps. We shall have a high of +2C until next week, with rain or flurries every day. That is typical. As the old saying goes, "April showers bring May showers ........ or maybe snow and ice storms". We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

27 and much less humidity - lovely day tho started with a bit of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with +1C temps, clear skies and no snow/sleet/ice pellets or rain falling.


----------



## BigDL

Clear and cold -8ºC heading to 0ºC and sunny. Nice day for late March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds are now rolling in, so no sun here and maybe a high of +2C. Sadly, this too is typical, except for the lack of wind. March usually comes in like a lion and goes out like a pride of hungry lions here in St.John's. Today, no wind so speak of at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C but all of a sudden I realized that sun was pouring in through my windows. Blue skies and lots of sunshine now ............. and still no wind. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with a high of 10° with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with clouds. That will be our high for the day.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing again. Most likely will turn to rain if the temp comes up a couple of degree.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snowing again. Most likely will turn to rain if the temp comes up a couple of degree.


Good luck, eMacMan. One does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

EC's forecast of 10° with partial cloud looks hopeless at only 1° now with solid socked-in cloud. Way to go EC!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Johnny Jinglestars, the last of the St.John's Municipal Snow Clearing Workers sent to TO to help them in their time of need during the anticipated "snowmageddon" this year, just returned home today. Seem Mayor Ford had him cleaning up the streets of TO with a broom and not a snow plow. Mayor Ford never did not return the snow plow ............. seems that it is going to be used as part of the light rapid transit system in TO. Interesting ................


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Good luck, eMacMan. One does not have to shovel rain.


Eventually turned into a nice sunny day. Got in a nice long walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light overnight snow, but nothing major to shovel.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with a pleasant spring-like high of 13° today under sunny skies.


----------



## javaqueen

3C and overcast with a high of 8C today


----------



## eMacMan

Just a skiff. No shoveling today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny. An unexpected nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as some clouds are slowly rolling overhead.


----------



## MacDoc

Just another day in paradise .....as the song goes.
Just stunning nice weather for the wet season.

Cool at night down to 22 and 27 and sunny in the daytime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C in Canada's "paradise" ............... sorry, no song for us, compliments of Environment Canada's noting that we have Canada's worst weather. 

I guess that if Elvis were still alive, he could redo "Blue Christmas" and make it "Blue Easter" .............. or maybe "Blue Canada Day" since we might still have snow on the ground by then. C'est la vie.

2006 - Elvis Presley - Blue Christmas - YouTube

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
5:24 AM NDT Friday 30 March 2012
Winter storm warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Snowfall accumulations up to 30 centimeters are expected by Saturday evening. Additionally strong winds will cause reduced visibilities in blowing snow overnight and Saturday.


----------



## javaqueen

currently -3 here with a chance for 5 cm of snow before morning.......we shall see my friends, we shall see


----------



## SINC

-1° on the way to another pleasant spring day high of 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C ............... the calm before the storm. EC says that we shall get 30cm by this time on Sunday, and the Weather Network says 45cm by this time Sunday. Either way, the strong winds will make sure we lose.


----------



## MLeh

It must be spring on the westcoast as the street-sweeper just went down our street. Not that we had anything other than leaves to sweep up - a very mild winter, little snow, and no sand put down, which is the normal reason for the sweeping in the spring.

Currently about +7°C and looking to be another pleasant spring day. Trees are in bud, cherry and plum trees in blossom. 

(We do have snow in the mountains still, but that's where it should stay. Dakota Ridge is a little recreational area close by - Dakota ridge - YouTube - and they still have plenty of snow for them that like that sort of thing.)


----------



## Dr.G.

It is starting to snow right now ............. a few hours earlier than expected. The latest forecast is for 40+cm of snow, but I fear that we shall get more than that by the time we reach dawn on Sunday. When St.John's starts to issue warnings prior to the first flake of snow falling, we are in for a pounding. The last time they did that was when we got about 55cm in about 30 hours. We shall see what this storm brings.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down a bit to about 50km/h. Still, there are drifts all over the back deck, some an inch deep and others up to my knee. We've gotten about 20cm so far with another 15-25cm forecasted for the next 24 hours. Another major storm of this size is being forecast for Wed./Thursday. It's as if Mother Nature is saying to us here in St.John's "April Fool!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning and on the way to a sunny high of 10° today. Wet snow and rain will develop by late tonight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

25cm down with another 15+cm more by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The strong winds and heavy wet snow has caused even the snow plows to get off the roads here in St.John's. 25+cm is down (I have given up measuring each time I go out to shovel), and at the rate it is falling, we might get close to the US forecast of 20-24 inches of snow by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast +2ºC, mild winds at the moment and a high of 4ºC.


----------



## MacDoc

20 at 7 am - cool for this time of year and very dry - also unusual - loving it.

going here today 
Possum Valley Rainforest Cottages Bed and Breakfast - Atherton Tablelands accommodation, west of Cairns, Queensland Australia

and here on the 13th 
Cape Tribulation Bed and breakfast B&B accommodation in the Daintree rainforest

Hmm April 1st and Friday the 13th - living dangerous in Aus 
and the cassowaries can kill ( see the video in the second link ).


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and the snow has finally stopped. 44cm in all, with drifts that are waist deep. Greetings to the start of April ............. at least tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

39cm of snow was recorded at the St.John's International Airport weather station, and 45cm of snow was recorded at the Memorial University weather station, which is about 7 blocks from my home. About 5cm of snow if forecast by dawn tomorrow, but that will be minor compared to the blasting we took today. Most snow on this day here in St.John's since 1953.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light freezing drizzle is now falling to coat all this snow. At least it will keep it from drifting much further overnight.


----------



## SINC

This pretty much says it all for us tonight and tomorrow:


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -2C this morning. Flurries overnight brought another 5cm to the load we had fall Friday and Saturday. The nearly 2 feet of fresh snow will guarantee a while Easter ............. maybe a white Victoria Day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning and with a high of 3°, little to look forward to today. Despite EC's dire warnings of a major snowfall beginning yesterday evening and continuing until noon today, not a flake to be found. EC has now upped the warning from 5 to 10 cm to now 10 to 15 cm, ending by this evening. We shall see what really happens as the day wears on.


----------



## SINC

What a difference an hour makes. The snow has arrived and is quickly accumulating.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a difference an hour makes. The snow has arrived and is quickly accumulating.


May you be spared what we got yesterday. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

For the moment sunshine here in Southern Alberta. Since this was forecast by EC, I will bring the umbrella when I head out for my walk.


----------



## MLeh

Listened to the rain on the roof all night (a comforting, pleasant sound that you'd better like if you live on the wetcoast), but woke up to a dusting of snow on the ground. "April Fools" says Mother Nature. (It's still raining. Very weird.)


----------



## SINC

Well, what looked like EC might be right has turned to very little and stopped falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at 4PM. Helped to melt some of the ice still on the road and the driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

The ice flows coming down from the Arctic are moving so fast, that polar bears are hopping on board some of these flows for spots with lots of snow and more food -- next stop, St.John's, NL. A polar bear has now been spotted 375 km from St.John's. B is where the bear was spotted and A is where I am currently sitting. With all the snow we have received in the past 48 hours, it is just a "short walk" down here. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

EC wrong again as the 'big' snowfall warning turned int a pretty minor event with perhaps 1.5 cm, (now melted) falling in spite of the red screens screaming up to 15 cm of the stuff by EC.

Sunny and clear skies here currently at 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies tonight here in St.John's. EC was also wrong here as well, with 15-25cm forecasted for yesterday's storm, and actually 45cm fell in the timeframe from Friday night to Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday's dire warnings of 15 cm of snow from EC tuned out to be about one cm and most of it melted. Currently -2° with a sunny high today of 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a beautiful sunrise forming right now. No melting of snow here, however. This will be with us until May 24th weekend, I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with beautiful sunshine. Some snow is slowly melting off the roof, but we don't get enough warmth or sunshine to make much of a dent in the snowfall of this past weekend. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada just gave eastern NL a heads-up .............. extended periods of freezing rain will start on Tuesday evening and end sometime on Wed. morning .............. before it turns to ice pellets .......... then to snow ............. and then back to freezing rain.


----------



## BigDL

S-E NB is sunny with light winds and 6ºC low going to drop to -9ºC tonight but tomorrow is suppose to be a repeat of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> S-E NB is sunny with light winds and 6ºC low going to drop to -9ºC tonight but tomorrow is suppose to be a repeat of today.


Trade you, BigDL. I saw on the Weather Network clips of grass fires in Moncton due to the dryness. You could certainly use some freezing rain/ice pellets and some snow to help ease this dryness. Deal???


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> The ice flows coming down from the Arctic are moving so fast, that polar bears are hopping on board some of these flows for spots with lots of snow and more food -- next stop, St.John's, NL. A polar bear has now been spotted 375 km from St.John's. B is where the bear was spotted and A is where I am currently sitting. With all the snow we have received in the past 48 hours, it is just a "short walk" down here. We shall see.


That polar bear that was 375 km from St.John's has stopped it's southern trek/float to St. John's. He is now less than 300km away. Seems as if there is plenty of food in Bonavista Bay to keep it content ....... and he most likely does not want to come here due to the bad weather we are about to get. 

Still, some of my neighbors want to try and build snow and ice walls to protect their homes from a polar bear invasion (he just went into the town of Newtown, NL and ripped off the seat of a big Ski-doo). So, we are all pitching in to help those on our cul de sac who are fearful of this bear wandering into their driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's and vicinity
3:44 PM NDT Monday 02 April 2012
Winter storm watch for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

"Freezing rain will develop Tuesday evening and may continue into Wednesday morning.

This is an alert to the potential development of dangerous winter weather conditions in these regions."

The last time EC used the word "dangerous" re this sort of weather at this time of the year, we lost power for 3 1/2 days due to the ice and snow bringing down power and phone lines. We shall see what this brings us tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice sunny day here in Southern AB.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Trade you, BigDL. I saw on the Weather Network clips of grass fires in Moncton due to the dryness. You could certainly use some freezing rain/ice pellets and some snow to help ease this dryness. Deal???


Wednesday and Thursday's forecast has a 60% chance of snow/rain on both days.


I would gladly have some of your snow to help our water table for this spring/summer. Perhaps we can arrange a decent back haul rate to truck the snow to the mainland.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Wednesday and Thursday's forecast has a 60% chance of snow/rain on both days.
> 
> 
> I would gladly have some of your snow to help our water table for this spring/summer. Perhaps we can arrange a decent back haul rate to truck the snow to the mainland.


Deal. We will send you about 25cm of our snow, about an inch of freezing rain and ice to coat the trees and anything else that gets in it's way, and then about an inch of ice pellets. You may keep these free of charge .............. with a bit of sunshine to be sent our way comes late May when we are facing down our last snowstorm of the year.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow is falling this morning which will be a gentle coating of this past weekend's 43cm snowfall ............. which will then be coated tonight by freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

He's headed our way .............. less than 300km from St.John's. Only our poor weather conditions will keep him outside of the region.

Polar bears threaten Newfoundland communities - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## BigDL

Cool -4ºC and grey at dawn with a forecast of +5ºC and sunny. We shall await for the proof of the pudding.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to a fine spring day at 17° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C going up to 0C ...................... and then an inch of freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we await the onslaught of freezing rain.


----------



## eMacMan

Glorious sunshine and double digits today. After that back to winter.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and our freezing rain has already started. We shall now see by tomorrow morning if our phone and power lines can withstand up to an inch of freezing rain forming a thick coating of ice.


----------



## Kazak

The forecast was for isolated showers, but it rained for eight hours where I was. I have decided that "isolated showers" means it will rain wherever I am. I suspect I'm a lightning rod for precipitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been raining for the past hour or so, and this freezing rain is starting to coat the power and phone lines.


----------



## SINC

We are bracing for a 25 cm dump of snow across the province on Thursday. Welcome to spring.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> We are bracing for a 25 cm dump of snow across the province on Thursday. Welcome to spring.


We have applied for an exemption. EC says they are processing the application and will get back to us in a couple of years.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a wild night. Pouring freezing rain fell until about 2AM. I stayed up and kept knocking the ice off of the power and phone line. Must have worked since I am still here. The fog rolled in at about 5AM and now some of the ice is falling off the trees like pieces of glass.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are bracing for a 25 cm dump of snow across the province on Thursday. Welcome to spring.


Good luck, mon ami. Of course, if this is an EC forecast, think of 2.5 vs 25cm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sea ice is floating into the St.John's Harbor. The fear is that a polar bear will decided to get on a big piece of ice pan and float into St. John's. They seem to be getting bolder and venture into communities. Sadly, the RCMP had to shoot one yesterday. The City of St. John's is setting up small cannons along the shoreline to scare off these bears before they come onshore. We shall see.

"The RCMP have shot and killed a polar bear roaming in the community of Greenspond on Newfoundland's northeast coast this afternoon while children were being let out of school for the day..

According to police, the bear tried to get into the lighthouse on nearby Puffin Island, but was scared away by the lighthouse keeper.

Police said the polar bear then made its way to the shore and into Greenspond, covering 350 to 400 metres in only a few minutes.

Because students were being let out of school at the time, provincial wildlife officials gave permission to destroy the bear.

The RCMP then shot and killed it."

Polar bear shot to death in Nfld. coastal community - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the extent of the pack ice about 12-15km from where I am currently sitting. Folks along the coastline around St.John's are reporting this situation and sending in their pics to our local CBC website.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sure sign of Spring here in St.John's ...................... polar bears heading south to get away from our poor weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the past few hours, we have had freezing rain, ice pellets, wet snow and now just a driving foggy cold mist. It is +4C but I have been warmer while standing outside in -20C. This is a cold damp cold that chills you to the core.


----------



## SINC

We are about to get walloped over the next 36 hours with 25 cms of heavy wet snow. Looks much like a NL type system; this from EC:

Warnings

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
4:27 AM MDT Wednesday 04 April 2012
Winter storm warning for 

10 to 20 centimetres of snow developing tonight into Thursday.

This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions...Listen for updated statements.

An intense spring storm will move north through Central Alberta this evening. Heavy snow will begin in the Drayton Valley and Leduc regions this evening and spread north to Slave Lake overnight. The heavy snow will continue through Thursday with accumulations to 25 cm centimetres forecast across the regions. The storm will also produce strong northerly winds which will combine with the falling snow to give near zero visibility at times.

This winter storm can produce poor travelling conditions. Persons in or near these areas should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and listen for updated warnings.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are about to get walloped over the next 36 hours with 25 cms of heavy wet snow. Looks much like a NL type system; this from EC:
> 
> Warnings
> 
> City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
> 4:27 AM MDT Wednesday 04 April 2012
> Winter storm warning for
> 
> 10 to 20 centimetres of snow developing tonight into Thursday.
> 
> This is a warning that dangerous winter weather conditions are imminent or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions...Listen for updated statements.
> 
> An intense spring storm will move north through Central Alberta this evening. Heavy snow will begin in the Drayton Valley and Leduc regions this evening and spread north to Slave Lake overnight. The heavy snow will continue through Thursday with accumulations to 25 cm centimetres forecast across the regions. The storm will also produce strong northerly winds which will combine with the falling snow to give near zero visibility at times.
> 
> This winter storm can produce poor travelling conditions. Persons in or near these areas should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and listen for updated warnings.


Good luck, Sinc. Last week, EC forecast 10-15cm .......... then 15-20cm ......... then 20-30cm .................. and we got 14cm on Friday and 30cm on Saturday, for a total of 44cm in a 30 hour time period. Hopefully, they will again be incorrect on the downside for you folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a driving mist ........... not the sort of day you want to be outside taking a dog for a walk.


----------



## eMacMan

Just started to rain here in SW AB. Looks like the alley which was well on its way to drying out will once again regain bog status.tptptptp

Snow supposedly off the table until Friday but we are really looking at the temp dropping 3 or 4 degrees and voilå snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Icebergs and sea ice near St. John's - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Just one more reason why this part of NL gets no Spring.


----------



## MLeh

Lovely spring day in Whitehorse, where I am today. Sunny, about +6°.


----------



## eMacMan

The rain has already turned into the snow that was predicted for Friday. Only question is whether it will melt or stick.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> The rain has already turned into the snow that was predicted for Friday. Only question is whether it will melt or stick.


Bonne chance, mon ami. Hopefully, if it sticks, it shall not last long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C tonight, with some rain and snow forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## msreyes

*Hamilton, ON*

I wish we had a heat wave going on  I much prefer summer!!


----------



## SINC

Help! We're surrounded:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +3C this morning ............. strange since we were supposed to get snow later today. Still, we are able to enjoy a respite from rotten weather for a few hours. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## fjnmusic

I see as I look outside (6 am) that a good foot of snow has fallen overnight. This would be Sherwood Park AB, by the way.


----------



## SINC

We've gone from springtime with no snow to a foot deep in our yard this morning with a forecast to continue to fall until mid afternoon. What a mess. Currently 0° with a high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> I see as I look outside (6 am) that a good foot of snow has fallen overnight. This would be Sherwood Park AB, by the way.


Having just gone through a snowfall of 18 inches, fjn, I can feel your pain. Is is wet and heavy or light and dry?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've gone from springtime with no snow to a foot deep in our yard this morning with a forecast to continue to fall until mid afternoon. What a mess. Currently 0° with a high of 3° today.


 Sorry to hear this, Sinc. Sounds like heavy and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C with Environment Canada still forecasting a high of +3C and snow for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Sinc. Sounds like heavy and wet.


Our trees are beginning to lose branches due to the weight of this snow. I will have to go out and try to shake some of it off to save them. Sadly, many of them are too high for me to have any effect. Our lilac tree pictured below is nearly on the ground and the snow atop the courtyard wall is a foot deep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, Sinc, I can just sense that this snow is heavy and wet. That was where we lucked out last weekend -- our 18 inches of snow came over the course of 30 hours, and it was colder with stronger winds than normal. Thus, it was only a few inches thick on the trees. Drifts were bad, but a drift does not bring down a tree branch.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, that top picture would make a good Christmas card photo. Now, if only Elvis was still alive ................

Elvis Presley & Martina McBride - Blue Christmas - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our trees are beginning to lose branches due to the weight of this snow. I will have to go out and try to shake some of it off to save them. Sadly, many of them are too high for me to have any effect. Our lilac tree pictured below is nearly on the ground and the snow atop the courtyard wall is a foot deep.


Sinc, what is the bottom picture? Hopefully, you shall not get any freezing rain on top of this snow, or it shall get very heavy and messy.

What you now need is some sun ................. a "great ball of fire" to melt it all away.

Jerry Lee Lewis - Great Balls Of Fire (From "Jerry Lee Lewis And Friends" DVD) - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, what is the bottom picture?


As I stated, "the snow atop the courtyard wall is a foot deep."


----------



## eMacMan

Looked bad a few times but nothing stuck further south and west of Don. 

Will have to wait and see if the flurries predicted for this evening fall into the same category.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I stated, "the snow atop the courtyard wall is a foot deep."


I see.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looked bad a few times but nothing stuck further south and west of Don.
> 
> Will have to wait and see if the flurries predicted for this evening fall into the same category.


There are parts of AB that would like this snow, according to the Weather Network's farm report.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> Having just gone through a snowfall of 18 inches, fjn, I can feel your pain. Is is wet and heavy or light and dry?


This is definitely wet and heavy, temp around melting. Good for snowballs though.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> This is definitely wet and heavy, temp around melting. Good for snowballs though.


Our usual problem with this sort of snow is that it is then coated with ice pellets and topped off with freezing rain. Then, we get -4C overnight temps to get it hard. This is why we usually have snow lasting until late May.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C right now as we approach 4PM High Tea, but the clouds have rolled in and we should be getting some rain and wet snow overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

This year, MoneySense combined various weather categories (precipitation days, annual accumulation of snow and days below zero degrees C, days without sunshine, etc) to name Canada's worst weather city and the winner — or should we say loser? — goes to St. John's. The city has more wet, cold days, sunless days than any other in the country. Luckily, some tourists make it through our snow and survive to tell their tales when they return home. Yes, those Canada Day snow storms can make even the strongest Canadian weep. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some of the streets I drove around with Tilt when he was here in the Fall. Proves that we do get a couple of months of good weather.

A drive through downtown St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - YouTube

City of Doyle - St. John's - YouTube

Ten Reasons to Visit St. John's, Newfoundland - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is falling, but it's not much, only and inch or two so there is no major shoveling. Still, I shall keep my snowblower ready to go until May 24th, the official end of winter here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Well, we wound up getting 30 cm of snow between 2:00 a.m. and 2:00 p.m. when the sun broke through and melted near half of what fell. The snow on the ground had now cooled temperatures and we will see a few days of highs of 3 to 5°, then back to double digits and real spring by Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is falling still. However, it is nothing major and there is no wind, and thus, no drifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C this morning. The sun is strong enough to melt some of the overnight snow.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 5° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C at 1PM. Hopefully, by the time May rolls around, I will be able to stop using the + and - C signs. Then, but May 24th, the threat of a snowfall will also be gone. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Threw the dismal forecast out the window. Traded it in for a nice sunny day.


----------



## SINC

1° but a brutal NW winds makes it feel like -20° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Threw the dismal forecast out the window. Traded it in for a nice sunny day.


Very wise, eMacMan. Wish we could do the same. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a bit of sun. My wife and I took a drive along the coast to see the icebergs, ice pans and ice flows. The winds coming off of the ocean was quite cold and chilled one to the bone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a Passover full moon overhead and +3C. A nice night for stargazing in that there is no wind ................ and no rain or snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy, with some rain and freezing rain later today. Typical early April weather for us.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a sunny high of 5° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a bit of rain. Still, rain is far better than freezing rain ........... which is far better than snow.


----------



## BigDL

5ºC with a projected high of 6ºC and windy in S-E NB with heavy Snowfall warning of 15 to 30 cm of snow on the way for tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> 5ºC with a projected high of 6ºC and windy in S-E NB with heavy Snowfall warning of 15 to 30 cm of snow on the way for tonight and into tomorrow.


 XX):-(

Sorry to hear this, BigDL. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +3C at 4PM.


----------



## Znook

Overcast, 10C/50F at eight in the evening here in RRC. Not too bad considering some places have been having snowfall lately.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> XX):-(
> 
> Sorry to hear this, BigDL. Bon chance, mon ami.


Wells really need this, that is, if the melts slowly to sink into the soil. A fast melt with a quick runoff would be less desirable.

There is more real concern regarding the wind speed, wind direction, low pressure and high tides on the Gulf of St. Lawrence shores of NB, PE Island and NS.

This once again maybe news worthy. 

I commented to my wife on the drive to Halifax how full the tidal rivers were as a result of the "spring tide."


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Wells really need this, that is, if the melts slowly to sink into the soil. A fast melt with a quick runoff would be less desirable.
> 
> There is more real concern regarding the wind speed, wind direction, low pressure and high tides on the Gulf of St. Lawrence shores of NB, PE Island and NS.
> 
> This once again maybe news worthy.
> 
> I commented to my wife on the drive to Halifax how full the tidal rivers were as a result of the "spring tide."


We have received about 3 feet of snow less than normal this winter (which does not end until May 24th, the last day we usually get some snow) but have had about 6 inches of rain since Jan. 1st.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as thick fog has rolled in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and the fog is so thick that the streetlight across the street is a soft yellow glow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and very foggy this morning. Fog helps to melt our snow from last week, and the rest of the winter accumulation, so this is a good thing. As well, I like to walk my dogs outside in the fog.


----------



## Znook

Exactly the same temp here in RRC Marc, though no fog. There's a light drizzle falling, and a gentle breeze too so overall not too bad. Hope you're having a great Easter.


----------



## Dr.G.

The ice bergs are back. Southern winds blew the ice pack further out into the Atlantic, allowing ice berg to drift closer to shore here in St.John's. These are not the huge ones that are like white Parliament Buildings, but rather, smaller ones the size of an average 3000 square foot home. Still, they are impressive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Exactly the same temp here in RRC Marc, though no fog. There's a light drizzle falling, and a gentle breeze too so overall not too bad. Hope you're having a great Easter.


Thank you, Znook. All is quiet here as we approach 8AM here in St. John's, NL (NL was England's first colony). Have a good day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning on the way to another sunny day with a high of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +9C as the fog is slowly lifting. No sun, but no snow, so this is a plus.


----------



## Znook

Now at 11C/52F, still overcast but the drizzle hath stopped for the time being. The breeze too has dropped to a tad of its previous amount.


----------



## Dr.G.

Znook said:


> Now at 11C/52F, still overcast but the drizzle hath stopped for the time being. The breeze too has dropped to a tad of its previous amount.


Interesting ........ same here, Znook. +11C with the fog having lifted and the sun trying to shine through the overcast clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out for about 5 minutes, but has now been hidden by cloud cover. Still, it stopped raining, and temps hit an amazing +11C, which is way above normal for us in early April.


----------



## johnp

About 13C and sunshine here, at 11am. Sunshine on Easter Sunday, wow, must be some kind of record!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> About 13C and sunshine here, at 11am. Sunshine on Easter Sunday, wow, must be some kind of record!!


Kudos, johnp. Back in 2001, we had 104cm of snow still on the ground, which would not end until early June when we would record a Canadian record (for a major city) of 635cm of snow from mid-Nov. until mid-June. 

We celebrate here when there is no snow falling from the sky on Easter Sunday.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. ...... 'fond' memories of my years in Corner Brook!! Neighbours would say "July will take care of it." or "this spring snow is not really snow, but "fertilizer" for the lawn!!
Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Dr.G. ...... 'fond' memories of my years in Corner Brook!! Neighbours would say "July will take care of it." or "this spring snow is not really snow, but "fertilizer" for the lawn!!
> Enjoy your day!!!


Yes, we hear that all the time here in St.John's as well. Of course, when the folks in Corner Brook are outdoors with the BBQs, we are still shoveling snow and ice here in St.John's. The further west one goes in NL, the better the weather gets. They get colder winters than we do, but more sunshine and less fog and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +5C had me outside with my telescope tonight. A fine night for stargazing, especially since there is no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise about 20 minutes ago. Now, it is sunny, with +1C and blue skies above. A fine way to start the week.


----------



## BigDL

A slate gray day with a + 1ºC a high of 9ºC on tap. 60% chance of rain promised. 

Last night arrived home to 20 cm of heavy wet snow. A high moisture content but with 9ºC temperatures and rain should provide a fast melt.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning, but we are in for another sun filled day at 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> A slate gray day with a + 1ºC a high of 9ºC on tap. 60% chance of rain promised.
> 
> Last night arrived home to 20 cm of heavy wet snow. A high moisture content but with 9ºC temperatures and rain should provide a fast melt.


20cm is still a great deal of snow to melt in 9C temps, BigDL. Still, parts of NB needed the moisture, so this might be a blessing in disguise. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C right now with sunshine and not a cloud in the sky. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C outside this afternoon. Our snow is quickly melting away as we approach the end of Winter.


----------



## johnp

Sunny and about 12C here (at 11am) ... about the same as yesterday at this time, but feels milder today, and looks brighter. Has spring finally 'sprung'? Hope so. But whatever, a lovely morning, and we treasure these events!!


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 3°, but the wind is biting cold out of the north west.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sunny and 3°, but the wind is biting cold out of the north west.


Sunny and +10C here but the wind is off of the Atlantic so the sun seems to have little warmth. It is like standing in front of an open door in the frozen food section of a supermarket.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C this morning. No wind, so it is a quiet morning.


----------



## BigDL

Nice sunrise along the river bank today. +3ºC with a high of 10ºC some showers and sunny periods


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Nice sunrise along the river bank today. +3ºC with a high of 10ºC some showers and sunny periods


Sounds like us, BigDL, except without the sunshine. Still, I would take no sun over snow any day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just 2° this morning on the way to a sunny 13° today and an even better 17° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at we approach 10AM. Way above normal for this time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and an amazing +14C as we approach noon. EC had forecast +7C and rain, and quickly/quietly changed their forecast to +15C and sunny. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +16C this afternoon, breaking a record set way back in 1951. Going down to +3C with fog tonight, but this afternoon is glorious.


----------



## Dr.G.

First crocus of the year, and the earliest I have seen them in many years.


----------



## SINC

6° at noon with scattered high cloud. If the sun appears, we will jump in temperature quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +15C on a record-breaking warm day here in St.John's. With all the sun and warmth today, I don't think I could make more than a few snowmen with the remaining snow on the ground around my house. Snow is forecast this weekend, but we have places to shovel it now and it will eventually melt into the ground since the frozen ground has now thawed.


----------



## johnp

A lovely early-morning here, bright and about 8C for my walk. A brightly-overcast sky this afternoon, mild (13C), but clearly a change of weather (rain) on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a red sky this morning ("sailors take warning"), but as the sun slowly starts to set here in the western skies, there are no clouds for a nice sunset ("red sky at night, sailor's delight"). Still, we had a day to remember today.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> We had a red sky this morning ("sailors take warning"), but as the sun slowly starts to set here in the western skies, there are no clouds for a nice sunset ("red sky at night, sailor's delight"). Still, we had a day to remember today.


... a fine day indeed!! And on a side note -- seems that spring snow did good to "fertilize" and raise some early, and pretty crocuses!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... a fine day indeed!! And on a side note -- seems that spring snow did good to "fertilize" and raise some early, and pretty crocuses!!!


Maybe so, johnp ................ but the snow we are going to get on Friday and Saturday will do them in I fear. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Now 9°, but we will not see our high of 13°. A brutally cold NW winds has seen to that for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C as the sun sets slowly in the western sky. Goodbye to a beautiful day. We may not see these sorts of temps until early June.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with no wind and clear skies ................... a great night for stargazing.


----------



## eMacMan

Wonderful day. No wind and topping out at 14°C about an hour ago.

Southern AB when it's good is very very good.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Wonderful day. No wind and topping out at 14°C about an hour ago.
> 
> Southern AB when it's good is very very good.


Is that area of AB less dry than last month? I saw that there were grass fires in Lethbridge, AB back in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, +7C with a light rain falling. A quiet day with no wind and nothing to shovel.


----------



## BigDL

A clear and salmon coloured sky and calm winds, along the river bank, 3ºC with a predicted high of 13ºC . 

The weather widget on the Mac indicates nearly the same weather as yesterday, sun, cloud and showers, with the addition of a lighting bolt.

Yesterday we did not have showers, so we shall see what the day offers.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning under clear skies with a sunny high of 18° today, but rain is in the forecast for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C this morning. The morning fog and mist has gone back over the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +13C as we approach noon. Hard to believe that we will be getting 4-6 inches of snow from Friday to Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Is that area of AB less dry than last month? I saw that there were grass fires in Lethbridge, AB back in March.


Depends on where you are.

Mountains showing about normal snowfall depths after March snowfalls. In the valley we still have some snow banks but they are melting.

Further east towards Fort Macleod and Lethbridge, things are dry but nothing out of the ordinary for April.

Looks like another nice day today, with rain all across Southern AB forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Depends on where you are.
> 
> Mountains showing about normal snowfall depths after March snowfalls. In the valley we still have some snow banks but they are melting.
> 
> Further east towards Fort Macleod and Lethbridge, things are dry but nothing out of the ordinary for April.
> 
> Looks like another nice day today, with rain all across Southern AB forecast tomorrow.


I know that parts of AB/SK/MB would love to have the rain/snow for their fields.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 8° an hour before the noon hour. That rain must be province wide as we too are forecast to have up to 25 mm of rain over tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +16C at 3PM. Another high temp record falls, with this one having been set back in 1945. Snow is forecast for Friday and Saturday, so we will be back to normal then.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C but getting cloudy. No stargazing tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C this morning. Heavy rain is forecast for most of today here in St.John's. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

3° and cloudy on the way to a wet day with a high of 13° with 25 mm of rain expected over the next couple of days. We can sure use the moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and pouring rain right now. Hopefully, this will help to wash away the last of the snow we received over the past few weeks. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C as the rain has stopped and thick fog rolled in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C as the fog has lifted ............ only to be replaced by heavy rain. Still, no shovling is an April blessing.


----------



## johnp

It started quite mild and wet this morning, and has been improving over time. Bright, broken cloud, and about 13C at present (1pm). No complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

No complaints here as well. The rain is falling lightly now, and it is +12C.


----------



## johnp

Sunny and about 15C here at 3pm ... we took some wine out to the balcony to enjoy the rays!! Forecast calls for clouding over and rain later .... so what's new, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C and the thick fog has returned. Seems like a scene out of a classic B movie about London, England.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

5° and with a high of 6° little improvement as the day goes on as a large system stalled over central Alberta will dump rain all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C as the fog lifts a bit due to light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C with a bit of sun shining through the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with more sun .............. but EC is forecast snow to start in about 10 hours. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just 0° now and our rain has turned to that white stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny, but EC still contends that we too shall get some white stuff (not much, only a few inches) overnight. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

We seem to be stuck on about 13C ... it has felt a touch cooler today, than the past couple, but it's dry, and this afternoon, lots of sun. A "break" on the balcony soon, once the sun gets around to hitting it.


----------



## SINC

2° and still raining. when it falls below zero, it snows and this will continue all night and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and cloudy. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling. No wind, so no drifting.


----------



## slipstream

Warm clear evening last night in downtown Toronto after a pleasant meal with family here and FaceTime with family at home over the restaurant's wireless, but could only see couple of stars between skyscrapers. Looking forward to getting back to the big sky on the island.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and still raining. With a high of 1°, we can hope this rain does not turn to snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with the sun replacing the clouds and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C right now. All the snow we received last night and early this morning is now gone, and this is shaping up to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a beautiful sunset forming in the western skies. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight."


----------



## MacDoc

Very nice 25 - rainy in the rain forest as it should be this time of year and a deluge to come.


----------



## SINC

0° as it continues to snow and has all day long. A huge system, roughly 400 km in diameter is parked right over us:


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C under cloudy skies. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

-4° with a couple of inches of fresh snow on the ground overnight. Enough to shovel even. A high of 3° with still more snow in the forecast today. What happened to spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very sunny. Should be a nice quiet day here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

Well after 24 hours of fairly pleasant weather we finally discovered what the "Weather Warning" was about. Three inches on the ground and all the sunshine previously forecast for this week has disappeared.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +9C as more and more icebergs are being spotted off the coast of NL. There is still a nip in the air when the wind comes off of the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

Up to -4° now, but that lingering bitterly cold NW wind makes it feel like -12° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up +10C now and still at just past 3PM. Back in 1978 on this date, we received 32cm of snow. I'll take the sunshine any day of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a beautiful setting sunset in the west ................ "red sky at night, sailor's delight". We shall see tomorrow morning.


----------



## johnp

A rather pleasant late-afternoon here, about 13C, and a bright, but still mostly clouded-over sky. The morning was breezy and cool.

edit to add -- in typical lower mainland of bc 'fashion' -- here comes the sun, late in the day, when you could care less, and perfectly-timed to interfere with one's evening tv viewing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A rather pleasant late-afternoon here, about 13C, and a bright, but still mostly clouded-over sky. The morning was breezy and cool.
> 
> edit to add -- in typical lower mainland of bc 'fashion' -- here comes the sun, late in the day, when you could care less, and perfectly-timed to interfere with one's evening tv viewing!!


Well, in typical NL fashion, we shall take the sun any and all times, especially during March/April/May which are the three months with the most fog and rain and the least amount of sunlight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with clear skies. A good night for stargazing with binoculars.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies. +2C so it should be a fine day all day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C at just past 9AM. It would be nice if we got to +12C by noon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning and finally a break from three days of snow. Sunny today with a high of 10° should help get rid of it all. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +12C ................ and it's not even 11AM yet!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C as we approach 1300 hours (on a 24 hour clock). Do I hear +15C????? (doubtful in St.John's, today, but maybe tomorrow). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we hit +15C at 1500 on the 24 hour clock. However, that will be our high for the day. Still, with lots of sunshine, it has been a very atypical great Spring day here in St.John's. On this day, back in 2001, we still had 99cm of snow on the ground ........... and received another 75cm of snow between today and June 4th to give us a total of 635cm for the entire winter.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 3° at noon as we try for 10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC has informed us that the earliest date for St. John's to officially hit 20°, at least according to their records, is April 22nd. We are being told that there will be temps as high as +16C tomorrow, with a "slight" chance of hitting +20C. As I have said in the past with any of EC's predictions, we shall see. Still, it would be nice ............


----------



## SINC

At mid-afternoon we sit at 7°. We may not get to 10°. but we will get close.


----------



## johnp

It's nearing mid-afternoon here, about 13C, and a bright, partly-cloudy sky. Overcast, with scattered showers earlier this morning, followed by a mostly overcast sky until an hour ago. 
Dare I say it (again) - it seems to be the left coast thing - keep the sun away during the day, then bring it on for the evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting and it is +9C with clear skies and no wind. Should be a fine night for stargazing.


----------



## macintosh doctor

624PM and it is humid and hot over 23c.. sunny.. lovely day we had.. much appreciated - open windows throughout the house to enjoy the fresh air
and sadly - loud and noisy air condition of my neighbor..


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> 624PM and it is humid and hot over 23c.. sunny.. lovely day we had.. much appreciated - open windows throughout the house to enjoy the fresh air
> and sadly - loud and noisy air condition of my neighbor..


Wow, that is like what we get for a few days in July. Stay cool, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with clear skies. A gentle evening.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> +6C with clear skies. A gentle evening.


okay, bizarre day.. it just drop down to 16c and it is nasty windy..hope my builder of the year roof stays in tact.. :|
at least my neighbor turned off the AC LOL


----------



## SINC

We did in fact make it to 10° today. That noted, we are forecast for more snow tonight and tomorrow. @#$$%^&*(( snow anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east at just past 6AM. Should be a fine sunny day.


----------



## BigDL

Nice sun rise, 14ºC at 06:45 hrs ADT and a forecast of 24º C for the high today, windy (30Km/h) so the air may feel pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Nice sun rise, 14ºC at 06:45 hrs ADT and a forecast of 24º C for the high today, windy (30Km/h) so the air may feel pleasant.


Wow!!! That is like a hot summer's day in July here in St.John's. Enjoy it, since you folks had a rough winter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with cloud cover and a high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C at 11AM. Beautiful sunshine and blue skies, with a light breeze. This is very atypical for us at this time of the month of April.


----------



## MLeh

Another day of clear blue skies and light breezes from the south. We reached 14° yesterday and the forecast for today is much the same. Perfect spring weather. Neighbours have all be mowing their lawns so we'll probably have to break down and do the same soon. Rhubarb is at the harvesting stage. Spring is definitely here to stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

+17C at noon, which is now our new record high for this day in the month of April. All our snow melted away yesterday, and crocus are blooming like mad.


----------



## eMacMan

Still up in the air so to speak. Maybe snow, maybe rain, maybe just cloudy.


----------



## SINC

That would appear to be the case province wide the eMacMan. Same thing here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over +18C at just past 1PM. High temp records are falling all over our province today. This will not last, with a high of +4C forecast for Wed. Still, for today, we have a real Spring day.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A little over +18C at just past 1PM. High temp records are falling all over our province today. This will not last, with a high of +4C forecast for Wed. Still, for today, we have a real Spring day.


XX) Not quite a "Green with Envy" emoticon but 'twill have to do.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> XX) Not quite a "Green with Envy" emoticon but 'twill have to do.


No need for envy, eMacMan. When you are out mowing the lawn we may be outside shoveling snow. St.John's does not have the title of "Canadian City with the Worst Weather" for nothing.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 19.6C in my backyard about a half hour ago, but we did not get to 20C. Still, it is a beautiful day to be outside gardening.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled up to 0° and the sun is just now breaking through.


----------



## Dr.G.

The EC station at the St. John's International Airport recored a high of 20.4°C, which is the earliest date ever to reach the 20° mark within the city limits of St.John's. Last year, we did not hit 20C until May 27th and then again on July 2nd.


----------



## Dr.G.

This winter, so far, we have only had 303cm of snow, which is about 95cm less than we normally get in a winter. With a little more than five weeks to go until the official end of winter, we might just stay under our norm ............. which would suit me just fine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Listen to the last item of "The World at Six" on CBC's Radio One. It is about the amazement of people here in St.John's that we hit +20C today, and how astonished the tourists are that we would make such a big deal of this event.


----------



## BigDL

S-E NB had a humidex of 28º C and a high of 24º C 
Bathurst in the North East had the highest temperature in Canada of 27º C.

Presently 23ºC with a humidex of 26º with less than hour to sun down.

Mid April is far to early for these kinds of temperatures. A month from now these temperatures would be a tad early but more likely.

The temperature predicted for tomorrow is higher than normal but a 13º C more closely resembles the average for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> S-E NB had a humidex of 28º C and a high of 24º C
> Bathurst in the North East had the highest temperature in Canada of 27º C.
> 
> Presently 23ºC with a humidex of 26º with less than hour to sun down.
> 
> Mid April is far to early for these kinds of temperatures. A month from now these temperatures would be a tad early but more likely.
> 
> The temperature predicted for tomorrow is higher than normal but a 13º C more closely resembles the average for this time of year.


A humidex reading of 28C!!!!  We might get that once or twice in July, once every four years. Amazing.


----------



## johnp

It's overcast, and cold here ... 6C in Vancouver right now (according to the radio at 3:30pm) ... enjoy your current Atlantic Canada warmth you guys!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's overcast, and cold here ... 6C in Vancouver right now (according to the radio at 3:30pm) ... enjoy your current Atlantic Canada warmth you guys!!!


The EC forecast is for +16C tomorrow and then down to a high of +4C and cold rain for Thursday, which is more typical for our mid-April weather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

W struggles to get to 5° today and little improvement is in store tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

Beautiful clear sunrise 5ºC going for a lovely 12ºC high in S-E NB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +12C this morning here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

EC is calling for rain and 6° today. The other three forecasters call for sunshine and 10°. Who's right? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from EC:

The following stations established a new daily maximum
temperature records on tuesday april 17th, 2012:

St. Johns international airport new record: 20.6
old record: 18.3 set in 1915
records began in 1874.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC forecast +16C with rain for us today, but at nearly 10AM it is +17C and sunny. I will take those forecasting miscues any day of the week.


----------



## MacDoc

Muggy and wet in Hong Kong on 12 hour layover - keep some nice spring weather for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as another record high for this day in April is set here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just hit +20C. This is the first time in recorded history that St.John's had back to back +20C days in the month of April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently cloudy and +15C going down to +2C overnight and then a high of +3C tomorrow with rain, drizzle and fog, which is typical weather for mid-April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +12C and a pleasant evening, even with the fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +12C and still foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy drizzle and +1C.


----------



## BigDL

Another large morning wonderful sunrise, -2ºC with a high of 12º C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and +4C.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy with rain at 3° with a high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting, and the sun is trying to shine through the cloud cover, with +5C temps.


----------



## SINC

Sunshine has broken through, but the temperature has dropped to just 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a thick, low-hanging fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just took my dogs out in a thick fog. It was like a scene out of a 40's British B-movie .................. I expected to see Sherlock Holmes to emerge from the shadows at any moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling. Nothing to shovel, however.


----------



## SINC

5° with showers today and a high of 15°.


----------



## eMacMan

Todays predicted sunshine here in SW AB has arrived in liquid form.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with the rain, drizzle and fog slowly lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with the sun trying to shine at just past 1PM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and the cloud persists, but no rain so far. We've dropped a degree to 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is finally shining with +10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a beautiful sunset forming in the western sky.


----------



## SINC

Huge sleet storm over us right now. Satellite TV reception gone for a half hour now and very windy. Temp suddenly feel from 14° to 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with clear skies and not wind or moon. A good night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is up and the skies are clear, with +6C temps already. Should be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning under clear skies with a sunny and warm high of 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and +15C as we approach noon. A great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The annual Lyrid meteor shower is set to peak overnight from April 21 into April 22, and with new moon in the sky at peak time - ideal dark skies should make it a great viewing opportunity. 

The Lyrids are expected to produce a modest number of shooting stars falling at rates of 15 to 20 per hour, with the best performance centered on Sunday between 2 am and 4 am local time on April 22.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +18C an hour ago, with sunshine and no wind. It is now +16C so I guess that was our high for the day, almost breaking the record warm temps set back in 1946.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and clear skies. Going out to see the meteor shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a beautiful sunrise. Clear skies and no wind make this a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

2° under clear skies with sunrise about an hour away. A nice spring day in store at 18° and even better for election day tomorrow at 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies and lots of sunshine and +14C temps.


----------



## BigDL

It's a dark and rainy day. 2ºC Rain and fog. No snow in the forecast but with cool temperatures we shall see.

We defiantly need this rain we only received 2 mm yesterday with 10 mm forecast for today. Then tonight 10 mm for tonight and then 10 mm more Monday. Hopefully this is a gentle rain and will soak in. We don't need hard rain that will beat and run.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a temp of +14C. A fine evening is upon us.


----------



## SINC

A nice afternoon at 17° in bright sunshine


----------



## Dr.G.

11C as the sun slowly sets in the west. We hit 18C in my backyard, and +21C outside of St.John's. A great weekend.


----------



## SINC

Still warm and sunny at 17° where we have been all afternoon long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies outside, so it should be a good night to see the meteor shower.


----------



## eMacMan

Stunning day in SW AB. Temps in the low 20°s (C). Very light wind and blue skies form horizon to horizon. Last time we made it into the twenties was very early October 2011.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +10C. No wind or rain yet, so it is a quiet morning.


----------



## The Doug

We received a couple of centimetres of snow overnight. Rainfall warnings are in effect for most of Qc. and it's pretty windy. Some areas such as Roberval and Lac St. Jean might receive up to 25 centimetres of snow. Ugly day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Doug said:


> We received a couple of centimetres of snow overnight. Rainfall warnings are in effect for most of Qc. and it's pretty windy. Some areas such as Roberval and Lac St. Jean might receive up to 25 centimetres of snow. Ugly day.


 We face the same sort of danger each year, which is why winter does not officially end here in St.John's until May 24th weekend. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Surprise, surprise, surprise .................... even back on Nov. 16th., 2011. See if they were accurate for your part of the great country of ours. 

"A senior climatologist with Environment Canada says the country should expect a cold winter, but warns that forecasting is getting more and more difficult. 

"It's almost as if you can't look at the past to tell us what the future is," David Phillips told CBC News. 

"There's a new norm: Expect the unexpected." "

Weather harder to predict, Environment Canada warns - Canada - CBC News


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 25° today, fine weather for an election.


----------



## MacDoc

6 degrees with mix of rain a snow forecast......now just WHY did I leave Cairns.


----------



## javaqueen

We are sitting at 5 degrees with light rain turning into mixed precipitation


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 6 degrees with mix of rain a snow forecast......now just WHY did I leave Cairns.




Call out the army ................ TO gets an inch of snow. 

Welcome home, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg rolls days after climbers scaled it - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Video clip of an iceberg "rolling".


----------



## SINC

19° here as our high. EC had predicted 25° and as usual are completely out to lunch. All other forecasters called for highs of 17° to 19°. What is it with EC that they simply can no longer be trusted as a forecaster?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 19° here as our high. EC had predicted 25° and as usual are completely out to lunch. All other forecasters called for highs of 17° to 19°. What is it with EC that they simply can no longer be trusted as a forecaster?


Yes, EC said that NL was going to get above-average snowfall this year -- we only received 10 feet (so far), 3 feet below our normal average. Of course, we could be as unlucky as the folks in Anchorage, Alaska. 

For the record, during our record-breaking snowfall of the winter of 2000-01 in St.John's, we received 252 inches of snow ............. somewhat more than they are getting this winter in Anchorage. XX) 

(CNN) -- While winter is a distant memory for most Americans, it continues unabated in Anchorage, Alaska -- where a new bout of precipitation this weekend helped the city break its record for seasonal snowfall, at more than 133 inches (3.38 meters).

Some 3.4 inches of snow -- and counting -- had fallen as of 4 p.m. (8 p.m. ET) Saturday in Anchorage, according to the National Weather Service.

That brought the seasonal total for the city to 133.6 inches -- breaking the record of 132.6 inches, set in 1954-1955.

And with snow continuing to fall into early Sunday morning, the figure promises to get even larger.


----------



## eMacMan

Another fabulous day.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning on the way to 13° with rain for a few days in a row according to EC, so we should stay dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 5° this morning on the way to 13° with rain for a few days in a row according to EC, so we should stay dry.


Same here, Sinc. Have you moved to St.John's?????????


----------



## SINC

What a difference an hour makes, When I looked outside when I got up at 5:30, it was solid cloud and the pavement was damp. Just over an hour later it is as if someone just blew the clouds away to the southern horizon and the sun has risen under bright blue skies. Chalk up yet another miss up for EC again this morning and a score for the Weather Channel.


----------



## eMacMan

We peaked out at 24 yesterday. Like Don we now seem to be looking at a few days of rain.


----------



## SINC

The winds aloft must be very strong as we have gone from clear skies to sold cloud once again in the past hour. The winds are calm at ground level. An odd day to be sure at 6° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +6C. The fog horns at the mouth of St.John's Harbor have been wailing for the past few hours.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with cloudy skies, a high of 11° and showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +7C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and +11C.


----------



## SINC

We've no dropped a couple of degrees to only 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +11C, but the fog is lifting a bit. And, surprise, surprise, surprise, there are birds singing outside. A rare April treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +12C as the fog is getting thicker. The chirpings of the birds are a bit muffled as the fog comes down to the top of the trees.


----------



## johnp

Mild (mid-teens C), overcast, wet (light rain and/or showers off and on), and quite dismal looking. Nothing extreme, but enough to move us from a mini-stay in downtown Vancouver back home a day earlier than pre-planned.


----------



## SINC

EC wrong again as our high of 11° has fizzled to only 4°. They are simply bumbling fools now


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> EC wrong again as our high of 11° has fizzled to only 4°. They are simply bumbling fools now


Well, EC was close here -- they called for fog and drizzle and +9C temps, and we are experiencing fog and +11C temps. So, close ................. but no national cigar.


----------



## BigDL

The continuous rain has let up, showers for today with a mix sun and cloud. 5ºC going to a high of 14ºC suggested. 

We needed the rain and a sunny weekend forecasted. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain and +10C temps.


----------



## SINC

EC calls for rain and 8° today, while the Weather Network calls for showers and 9°, but the Weather Channel, usually much more accurate calls for sunny with cloudy periods with showers and 12° Currently overcast and 1°, so we shall see who is right by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C as the sun is trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C with a bit of sunshine. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is forecasting some snow for St.John's on Monday. We shall see if they are accurate this time around.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just hit +16C with a bit of sunshine. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've doubled our temperature to 2°. Not a single drop of EC's rain, but in fairness, neither has there been any of WC's sun. Both are again way off on the high.


----------



## Dr.G.

+17C with a bit of sun. EC called for +15C and rain.


----------



## johnp

Wet, dark, and quite dismal morning ... but at noon it's "here comes the sun", well, at least it's dry, and getting much brighter - high of 12C forecasted, suspect it's near or at that now.


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon at 5° with the sun trying to break through. The buds on the trees are just beginning to open and project a faint shade of green.


----------



## johnp

Lots of different ground flowers, and shrub and tree blooms out here, and many leaves on trees budding out as well. Seems a bit behind 'normal', but definitely changing more quickly from day-day over the past while. 
Spring "allergy season" (for many), has seriously started!!!


----------



## BigDL

The showers abated and the day turned very sunny rather than sunny with cloudy periods. Presently 14ºC sunny, mild winds.

With a little sun and all of the rain over the past days the grass is greening very quickly and by the weekend will need cutting. Such is the consequences of the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark clouds are above us now, making everything very dark. At least with +12C temps, any precipitation that falls will be rain and not snow.


----------



## MacDoc

1 degree and crisp and clear. Quite the change from Aus.


----------



## BigDL

5ºC cloudy with showers in S-E NB

Kelly Lake NS (HRM) at the Stanfield airport it is 8º C and raining for Dr. G.and his Missus' arrival. Oh! To be in those balmy southern climes (as compared to S-E NB)


----------



## SINC

2° with steady rain all night and to continue to noon tomorrow with a high of 5°. the rain is welcome and needed for both agriculture and to lessen the forest fire threat from such a dry winter.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and wet supposedly for the entire weekend. Pretty much normal for SW AB and late April.


----------



## SINC

Well our 'steady rain' has turned into winter with two inches of fresh snow on the ground in the past hour alone.


----------



## MLeh

Past week synopsis (I've been on the road in various parts of BC this week): Sunday: cool on coast, hot in southern interior. Monday & Tuesday: hot in southern interior, cooler in the northern interior. Wednesday: sun followed by rain followed by sun followed by torrential rain (driving from interior back to the coast). Thursday: rain followed by sun. Friday morning: beautiful blue sky this morning. Who knows what the rest of the day will bring!

This past week I experienced temperatures from +4° to +28°C. The American traveling with me was confused.


----------



## SINC

3° and the snow turned to rain and then melted nearly as quickly as it arrived. Things are looking up for tomorrow with a high of 14°.


----------



## MacDoc

Was -3 when I got up :yikes: - and my fav coffee hangout 40 km away is having it's grand opening ....was thinking of mcycling up.....hmmm long johns and balaclava - least I have heated grips......and thin blood from 3 months in the tropics.....

Oh well mid twenties mid week :clap:


----------



## SINC

1° this morning as the sun rises with clear skies and a high of 16° today, much improved over the past four days.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like cool and damp is the order of the week. Hope things pick up soon as I am hoping to get out camping later in the week.


----------



## SINC

Nice afternoon at 14° and sunny.


----------



## eMacMan

Also turned into a nice sunny day in Southern AB. We too peaked out at about 14°C.


----------



## SINC

Trouble is, it all goes in the dumper tomorrow and for the next few days if you can believe EC.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Trouble is, it all goes in the dumper tomorrow and for the next few days if you can believe EC.


In that case, there would seem to be excellent prospects for a very nice day. After all the staff at EC seem to be mainly politicians at heart.


----------



## mrjimmy

Brilliant sunshine is streaming through the windows this morning, beckoning the hound and I outdoors (and reminding me that I must clean them).

Currently below zero but warming up to seasonal temps they say. Such a strange year for weather. It felt like late spring in January, summer in March and now we've reverted to early spring.. it feels as though we are simply living an extension of last year.

Off to check on all the blossoms.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under cloudy skies and light rain with a high of 15°.


----------



## eMacMan

Still a bit below freezing down here in SW AB. However the sun is shining and we have clear blue skies, so maybe we can milk a nice day out of ECs cool. wet and windy forecast.


----------



## SINC

Same here. In spite of EC's faulty predictions, the sun is shining brightly under clear skies.


----------



## BigDL

A bright and clear and cool day. -3ºC with a projected high of +8ºC.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies as the sun rises at 2° with a high today of 15°.


----------



## eMacMan

We did manage to get that nice day though temps at 13°C were a touch on the cool side. First impressions are cool and grey for today. Currently 5°C with double digits at best uncertain.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, was cool overnight 0º C and a pleasant high of 11ºC and winds be slight.


----------



## mrjimmy

Rained almost non-stop yesterday. That cold gloomy spring rain. It will take a week to clean the mud the hound tracked in.

Sky is pink and blue through the window this morning. Here's hoping for a better day.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning with partial cloud and showers today with sunny periods and a high of 15°.


----------



## eMacMan

About 5°C and sunshine. Perhaps we can steal another nice day from under a gloomy EC forecast.


----------



## BigDL

Some clouds +3ºC with a high of 13ºC and light winds in the forecast. Not a bad for a hump day.


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to a sunny high of 14° today.


----------



## BigDL

Cool, frosty morning, radiation fog coming off the the river and the rising sun's rays behind it, make for a very colourful morning on the riverbank. The air is still.

0ºC with a high of 14ºC on the way a pleasant day in store for S-E NB.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning, mainly sunny with afternoon showers and a high of 13° today. Looks like we will enjoy temperatures in the mid 20s next week.


----------



## eMacMan

Got rather cool last night -6°C. OTOH sunshine has replaced todays EC gloom and doom forecast for SW AB.


----------



## SINC

That's because in spite of EC's sunny forecast, that doom and gloom is stuck over us here.


----------



## BigDL

Very grey day 4ºC with a high of 14ºC so a nice spring Friday all 'n all.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with light showers. Sunny periods today with a high of 16°.


----------



## javaqueen

16º this morning and cloudy with a chance of thunderstorms this afternoon and a high of 24º


----------



## MacDoc

18 already after an evening of mild thunderstorms....birds singing - blossoms bathing...










Having fun with new camera. Spring is sure nice in S Ontario. :clap:


----------



## SINC

4° this morning and we are in for a day of showers with a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +6C this morning.


----------



## SINC

2° under clear skies and a sunny high today of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with the fog slowly lifting.


----------



## SINC

12° as we near noon with bright sun and a chilly NW wind. High now revised to 16°.


----------



## MacDoc

Nice 18 - nip in the wind to tropical adjusted blood but no gloves riding ( easier to use the camera ). Not quite full spring but the dandelions are in full stampede/


----------



## BigDL

Was 14ºC when I went out to mow the lawn, as that task was well overdue. 

Seems to me this is the earliest I've ever had to mow. I've had to wait until a day with double digits (as my mower refuses to start at temperatures under 10º C) and a day that was dry enough to mow.

In fact the grass could have been clipped in late April.

I was mowing into late November last season. With the early start this year if we go into middle November or later, it could be the longest mowing season since I moved here 29 years ago. Climate change seems to be having its effects on S-E NB. 

In the first few years after we moved here, at this time of the year we still had snow in the shadows, left over from a hard winter. Now mowing is starting in early May. My my!


----------



## Dr.G.

We had snow just the day after we left St.John's for vacation in Nova Scotia.  It was, on average, about 10C warmer there than here in St.John's. All the snow is gone now, due to the heavy fog, but there is not a dandilion in sight. After the warmest April in recorded history here, we are now experiencing one of the coldest starts to the month of May ever.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny with the sun well above the horizon at this time of day. 1ºC frosty with the air mostly still. 

A high of 14ºC for today, a very nice day along the riverbank all an' all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning, BigDL. +6C and very foggy again this morning here in St. John's.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and a bit grey - early spring blossoms are fading. Nice to see the light green carpet rolling out over the escarpment area :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 13 and a bit grey - early spring blossoms are fading. Nice to see the light green carpet rolling out over the escarpment area :clap:


Now that all the snow has melted here in St.John's, we are still waiting for our first dandilion to show a bit of yellow over the "green carpet" of lawns that started to grow in late April.


----------



## SINC

0° here this morning as the sun climbs over the horizon with a warm high today of 20° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a bit of sunshine ............ the first real sun that has cast a shadow since last Thursday. The fog has lifted ............. finally.


----------



## SINC

A bit better than an hour before mid day and we are already at 15°. We could do better than that predicted 20° high today.


----------



## BigDL

Another frosty morning along the riverbank. 1ºC the air is calm the sunrise's is brilliant and the air is clear. A high of 18º C projected today.

Clouds moving in later this afternoon and for the rest of the workweek looking damp. So we shall have to enjoy this day for all it's worth.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning as dawn is about to break. the birds are singing loudly, looking forward to a sunny and hot day with a high of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C, which is nice for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

We've clouded over and the wind has picked up, but we sit at 20° on the way to 25° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C as I clean off the BBQ.


----------



## SINC

24° as we near 4:00 p.m.. If it were not for the cloud, it would be a scorcher.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and greyish - barely a change all day. Might have had a few sprinkles.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy wet, but not raining presently, 7ºC with a high of 13ºC for today and rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy, with sun and 13C temps in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## csonni

It's amazing how much our snow has gone I these last few days. Still have a good amount away from the roads, in amongst the trees, etc. There are still huge piles that will probably stick around until well into July, especially since they're well covered with sand.

Showers, rain and flurries forecast for much of the remainder of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

csonni said:


> It's amazing how much our snow has gone I these last few days. Still have a good amount away from the roads, in amongst the trees, etc. There are still huge piles that will probably stick around until well into July, especially since they're well covered with sand.
> 
> Showers, rain and flurries forecast for much of the remainder of the week.


Yes, winter in The Big Land is far different than winter here in St.John's. Still, we are all in this together here in NL. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

7° in the sunshine this morning on the way to a high of 16° with the possibility of afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C this afternoon. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of 15C this afternoon, which is what it is now, but clouds are starting to roll in so there goes our sun. Still, it was a fine day here in St.John's where just last week people were shoveling snow.


----------



## johnp

About 14C here ... bright and sunny ... and with the westerly 'breeze' (what the weather types call it -- I call it wind!!), it feels much cooler, especially when related to the past couple of days when temp's, without the wind, hit near 20C.


----------



## SINC

Currently 3° and very windy with sustained winds today at 40 kph with gusts to double that and a high of only 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C this morning at just past 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from The Weather Network for St.John's -- "Winds of up to 120 km/h will develop late this evening. This is a warning that potentially hazardous winds are expected in the Wreckhouse area of Southwestern Newfoundland. Monitor weather conditions..Listen for updated statements."


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 12C temps at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny at just past 3PM. Was outside mowing the lawn for the first time this year. This is early to be outside and mowing, and even the first signs of buds are out on the trees, which is about 2-3 weeks early. Took the ultimate gamble and put ALL of my snow shovels away in the back of the garage and brought forth the gardening tools. We shall see if I have tempted Mother Nature prior to the May 24th weekend.


----------



## BigDL

15ºC rainy, then changing to less rainy on Friday, then more rainy on Saturday.

Hopefully we will get a break to mow the lawn between rainy periods.


----------



## SINC

Rain here too and 8°. Trouble is, it's white rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Rain here too and 8°. Trouble is, it's white rain.




Begone, snow. "Get ye to a nunnery".


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and a beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## BigDL

The sky "is a lighter shade of pale" the fog is coming off the river as sun just popped through the clouds as I write this. 7ºC. heading to a high of 16ºC.


----------



## SINC

Currently 3° under cloud cover, but clearing to a sunny high today of 17°. The strong, cold NW winds will blow again today at 50, gusting to 70 kph.


----------



## csonni

The brunt of the snow Is missing us today. We had a couple of cm last night but just west of us they're getting 20-25 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

csonni said:


> The brunt of the snow Is missing us today. We had a couple of cm last night but just west of us they're getting 20-25 cm.


Good to hear, csonni. Hopefully this snow will keep the forest fire threat low over the summer in Labrador. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and the clouds have started to roll in at 9AM.


----------



## javaqueen

we are sitting at 6ºC today but supposed to hit a high of 21ºC  with nice sunny skies to start us off too


----------



## Dr.G.

Just hit 21C with sunshine, breaking the record of 19C set in 1969.


----------



## SINC

Just 10° as we near the lunch hour with 30 kph winds gusting to 50 and very chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C. with, according to EC -- Wind: SSW 42 gusts 58 km/h. Thus, it is a nice day to be outside working in the garden, which I have been for the past hour or so.


----------



## johnp

Bright and sunny, but like the last couple of days, the temperature has been kept down by a westerly wind. At 2pm, it's about 15C -- the forecast calls for a high of 19-20C. Sunshine and temp's in the 20's C forecasted for the weekend, and into next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a beautiful sunset starting to form. The end of a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and a foggy morning here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morn at 4° with a high of 20° today and the high 20s for the rest of the week ahead.


----------



## csonni

Expecting another 5cm of snow tonight. Looking better for next week with double digits on the plus side!


----------



## Dr.G.

csonni said:


> Expecting another 5cm of snow tonight. Looking better for next week with double digits on the plus side!


 Good luck next week, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C .......... a fine day, especially since EC predicted rain for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 18C and still no rain. Just finished mowing my back yard and now I shall tempt Mother Nature and wash my car. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we approach midnight, and none of EC's forecasted rain has come to St.John's. Maybe overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very light rain falling and 10C this morning..


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a very warm 25° this afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny 9ºC with a high of 17ºC predicted. Nice to have a break from the gloom and rain. Maybe for 2 days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess we got your rain, BigDL. 10C with some rain this morning. Good thing I did all my gardening yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

Yes we seemed to have passed some along. 

The low stretched from the Carolinas to the Maritimes in the beginning last week. Now we have another system pushing in from Quebec with more showers so we had to make room for new inventory so we had to pass along the used showers along to NL unfortunately.

The temperature has cooled a little to 13ºC with cloudy/light showers so far.


----------



## SINC

22° in warm sunshine and we will easily hit our high of 25° today.


----------



## johnp

Bright, sunny, and first real "summer-feeling" day of spring. Heading to a high of about 20C by the water, low-mid-20's here.


----------



## SINC

We've reached out high of 25°, but can we do more? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning and another great day in store with sunny skies and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning, but EC forecasts sunshine for the next three days with temps in the high teens to low 20C range.  Guess we might get some snow if they are incorrect once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partial Solar Eclipse on the way - The Weather Network

Comes May 20th, the closer you are to Alaska, the more of this eclipse you shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing video of surfer Garrett McNamara riding 'biggest wave of all time' in Portugal - YouTube

Talk about riding a BIG wave!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javaqueen

bright and sunny at 9ºC right now but climbing up to 23ºC this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with the fog finally starting to be burned away by the sun.


----------



## SINC

17° at the noon hour with high clouds, but the sun breaks through frequently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Early-afternoon, bright & sunny, in the low-mid 20's .... getting much higher could be limited by the westerly breeze that seems to be picking up. A lovely day, and a fine morning it was to walk to my favourite 'barber-shop' for a haircut and a chat!!


----------



## johnp

It's now 3:30pm here .. just came in from a "drink & chat break" out on the balcony ... took a thermometer out this time, 26C in the shade, too warm 'in' the sun, had to come in!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. Now it is 8C with lots of sunshine and blue skies. Should be a fine Spring day.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning with high cloud, but a high of 25° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still lots of sunshine and 20C at we approach 3PM.


----------



## SINC

20° over the noon hour with the sun obscured by high thin cloud. If that clears out it will be very hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and sunny. While not a hot day, anything over 20C, especially outside of the month of July, is very warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some rain clouds drifting on in. No stargazing tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and quiet 13C this morning.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a high of 20° with afternoon showers that we desperately need as wildfires continue to burn.


----------



## javaqueen

a nice 13ºC this morning with a climb to 17º this afternoon - possible rain in the forecast for this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with sunshine as we approach noon. We even have a UV index reading of 5, which is considered moderate except for here, in that May is usually our foggiest month, and any sign of sun is welcome.


----------



## SINC

We're already at 17° at 9:00 a.m., so it is likely we will rise above the forecast of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still very sunny. Feels as if we should have a humidex reading, but we don't. I would not really want it to get any hotter with this little wind, which is rare for May.


----------



## johnp

Still sunny and bright out here, but with the much-stronger westerly wind, we're quite a touch cooler today -- maybe 20C for a high if we're lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hit 24C with lots of sunshine today. We are now down to 20C at 6PM. Going to be a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped 10° to 14° in just a half hour as major thunderstorms approach our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as clouds slowly drift on in over St.John's.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with a mix of sun and showers and a high today of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C this morning, with some sunshine breaking through the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 20C at just before noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C. With a 75%RH, I keep expecting a humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C this evening.


----------



## SINC

4° with light rain forecast to continue all day long with a high today of only 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling, with sunshine forecast for later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of a breeze and some sunshine.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm here, it's about 14C, mostly cloudy, breezy, and cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 6PM, and still very sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and 9C temps this morning. A great day to be camping ................ which is rare for folks here in NL over the May 24th weekend. May 24th is the official end of Winter, when we can expect our last snow. We had a few inches of snow in early May, so anything is possible in this crazy month.


----------



## SINC

3° under cloudy skies this morning. Sunny periods today with a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny this morning at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past noon. I have been gardening for most of the morning and now the sun is starting to actually feel hot .............. a rare happening in May.


----------



## SINC

4° and sunny but a 35 kph NW wind makes it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C with, if EC is to be believed, "Winds: WSW 44 gust 62 km/h". Any winds from the West or South West, means dry and warm. Outside weeding for the last hour .......... can't believe that there are this many dandilions in only the third week of May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 18C, but the winds have picked up, with gusts up to 75km/h. Still, it is a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny periods with heavy clouds that do not allow the heat of the sun to get through for long. 12° and a strong NW wind is very chilly. More like March than May.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice sunset forming in the western skies. A fine ending to a fine day here in St. John's. It felt more like late June than mid-May.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies. A fine night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

A frost warning was issued last night on the evening news, so we moved all our bedding plants in containers into the heated rear garage. Good thing we did as it is -2° with white frost everywhere this morning, but a sunny and warm high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with lots of sunshine as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just noticed this forecast by EC for our temps on Tuesday and wondered if it is a mistake, since these sorts of temps come every few years, but in July.

"Tuesday A mix of sun and cloud. Low 7. High 27. " We shall see.


----------



## SINC

What a difference a few hours make now at 14° in strong sunlight with a light, but warm breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the western skies. The end of a fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

26 after a stunning if smoggy day.


----------



## SINC

Still sunny and 18° as the eclipse has lessened the sun's rays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. Currently, 5C and very still.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning, calm and warm with a high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C. A quiet Victoria Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning. EC forecasts sunshine and 24C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and light rain this morning at 12° with a high of only 14°. Up to 40 ml of rain is forecast for central and northern AB, much needed relief for firefighters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C with no wind as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C with a humidex reading of 25C. We usually get about a dozen humidex readings a year, but only in July and August ............ NEVER in May. Our average temp for this time in May is 12C.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading. We have not been this hot in St.John's since July of 2009.


----------



## johnp

Cool here ... broken sky this morning, and about 10C. About 13C here at noon, and the sky is darkening, rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and no humidex reading. A beautiful evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as we approach midnight. Might be a night for leaving the windows of my house open. A rare treat in May.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning with steady light rain expected to fall until this evening with a high today of only 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C with a chance of some rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling. For the whole year, we have had just 470mm of rain, which is about half of what we would normally get by this time in May. Might be a dry July here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a bit of rain this afternoon, but not much. Things are still very green, but we could use some rain. I thought that washing my car the other day might do the trick, but no such luck. It's cloudy and 18C, and according to EC, they forecast "... Rain at times heavy changing to showers this evening and ending before morning then cloudy. Risk of a thundershower early this evening." We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting stat, at least for us here in St. John's -- yesterday, we hit 26.4°, breaking the old St. John's station site record of 26.1°, set back in 1883! (Records began in 1874). 26.4° was also warm enough to brake the all time May record of 25.6° for St.John's. We only had 1 day all of last Summer (August 26th at 26.6°) which was barely warmer than yesterday.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning and the rain has stopped after three days. Everything is green and the lilacs furst into bloom yesterday as well. A high today of 15° with afternoon sunny periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C this morning. With last night's rain, there is a clear, fresh scent in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very sunny with an ocean breeze keeping the air very fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the official end of Winter here in St.John's, in that it is usually the last day we get snow. We are about three to four weeks ahead of schedule, in that by now, the buds are usually starting to come out on the trees. Today, all the leaves are out. In late April and the first few days of May we received about 8 inches of snow in total. May is actually our foggiest month, but this May, we have seen lots of sunshine, the warmest day in May ever (at least since records were kept back in 1874), and not that much fog. Very strange ............... but very appreciated.


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous afternoon in Windsor Nova Scotia - just lovely 25 or so and full sun. :clap:

Long drive but we made good time to Truro so took the scenic route there after.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Gorgeous afternoon in Windsor Nova Scotia - just lovely 25 or so and full sun. :clap:
> 
> Long drive but we made good time to Truro so took the scenic route there after.


If you are that close, you should come to NL. St. John's is only 1 1/2 hours by place from Halifax .................. or about 1 1/2 days if you are driving.


----------



## MacDoc

Can't this time Dr.G - schedule will just not allow tho we considered it and it's early in the year for a warm blooded Aussie girl ( and me after 3 months in down under tropics ). Nice here in Annapolis Valley today but even this far south it's iffy for warm.
NL is jotted in for 2013 when Jude goes to Madrid for a medical conference - she'll put it in as a stop over and I'll fly to meet her as well - spend a few days and then both fly on to Europe


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Can't this time Dr.G - schedule will just not allow tho we considered it and it's early in the year for a warm blooded Aussie girl ( and me after 3 months in down under tropics ). Nice here in Annapolis Valley today but even this far south it's iffy for warm.
> NL is jotted in for 2013 when Jude goes to Madrid for a medical conference - she'll put it in as a stop over and I'll fly to meet her as well - spend a few days and then both fly on to Europe


OK ... The Wolfville area, along with Lunenburg, are the two spots we are considering for a move upon our retirement. We shall see. I should still be here in 2013. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning with high cloud, clearing to sunny skies and a seasonal high today of 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 11C this morning. Should be a fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

I can see why on Wolfeville - our host moved here from NL for the warmer weather. 13 just now on the way to 24!!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> I can see why on Wolfeville - our host moved here from NL for the warmer weather. 13 just now on the way to 24!!


That is what we want -- warmer temps, less snow and a real Spring. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

It's a lovely spring here - one reason we chose this area this early in the year. And not bad access to the US as Maine and Vermont etc are lovely areas as well.
This is where we are staying for the week - well out of town - dark night sky and no traffic
Silver Shoe Historic Bed & Breakfast, Annapolis Valley, Nova Scotia, Canada

This room - Gordon Lightfoot on in the background. Host said spring very early this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring, a real Spring, is 3-4 weeks early here as well. We actually have leaves on the trees, which is very rare until early to mid-June.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 16C as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 19C with a warm ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled to 15°, but if the sun appears, the temperature will jump quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a nice sunset forming in the west. The conclusion of a fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

16 heading to 24 - another lovely day in Annapolis Valley - big time thumbs up Dr. G as a area to live in.

It's really not far behind S Ontario in progress of spring - the cherry blossoms are just about done and even on the waterfront in Annapolis Royale it's full foliage for most trees.










Had no idea of the incredible history of AR. Bear River is lovely as well









- amazing gallery and a gifted owner - what an artist!!!!
The Flight of Fancy :: Bear River, Nova Scotia Art and Crafts
- Dr. G I think you would have many a fine conversation there. :clap: It was a privilege to meet him and view his remarkable work.

$107,000 for a lovely little house. The valley is very sheltered.










Homes for Sale in Bear River, Nova Scotia $107,000


----------



## SINC

3° this morning as the sun rises and a sunny high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, it is down to the Annapolis Valley and the Lunenburg area of NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

Gotta think Annapolis is warmer and Lunenburg not much of drive away.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Gotta think Annapolis is warmer and Lunenburg not much of drive away.


From what we are told, Wolfville gets hotter and more humid summers than Lunenburg, and colder winters with more snow.


----------



## BigDL

Good morning all, coffee, tea anyone to go along with the serving of real estate.

Nova Scotia has many micro climates. The old adage "if you don't like the weather, wait a half an hour or drive twenty miles you might find some you like," is very alive and well in Nova Scotia.

The real estate values in AR and Bear River are priced the way they are because these locations are far more than 60 miles from Halifax. The rural parts of NS are emptying out and the prices reflect that reality. Indeed beautiful parts of the Province.

Generally if you are more than 90 miles from Halifax prices are lower even for water frontage. When you get closer than 60 miles from Halifax the price of real estate rises dramatically.

Wolfville is a little closer to Halifax than Lunenburg but not by much both towns are popular for their own reasons. If you want a more "continental climate" the valley is the spot, if you want a more "maritime climate" Lunenburg is the spot.

If you want a climate betwixt and between then somewhere on Route 12 or Route 10 in Nova Scotia is the perfect spot for you. A little more than 60 miles yes, but the prices might reflect "the beyond 90 miles" from Halifax values because you will be further from the "100 series" of highways.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good morning all, coffee, tea anyone to go along with the serving of real estate.
> 
> Nova Scotia has many micro climates. The old adage "if you don't like the weather, wait a half an hour or drive twenty miles you might find some you like," is very alive and well in Nova Scotia.
> 
> The real estate values in AR and Bear River are priced the way they are because these locations are far more than 60 miles from Halifax. The rural parts of NS are emptying out and the prices reflect that reality. Indeed beautiful parts of the Province.
> 
> Generally if you are more than 90 miles from Halifax prices are lower even for water frontage. When you get closer than 60 miles from Halifax the price of real estate rises dramatically.
> 
> Wolfville is a little closer to Halifax than Lunenburg but not by much both towns are popular for their own reasons. If you want a more "continental climate" the valley is the spot, if you want a more "maritime climate" Lunenburg is the spot.
> 
> If you want a climate betwixt and between then somewhere on Route 12 or Route 10 in Nova Scotia is the perfect spot for you. A little more than 60 miles yes, but the prices might reflect "the beyond 90 miles" from Halifax values because you will be further from the "100 series" of highways.


Morning, BigDL. Yes, this is exactly what we have been told as well re NS. The key for us, in that this is the weather thread, is the difference in the amount of snow they get there, and the fact that they get a real Spring. We "only" got 10 feet of snow this Winter, which is 3 feet below average. Three feet is just about what these two spots might get in a total winter.

The one thing going for St.John's, especially where we live, is that the price we could get for our house is slowly rising each year.


----------



## MacDoc

Annapolis Royale there was a "decent" waterfront house for $174,000 - not as nice as the Bear River by comparison which was 20 km inland and 70k less. You are welcome to email Sandra at Silver Shoe Dr. G - [email protected]- a little local insight might help. Her husband was long time NL and she was there for a decade and Swiss originally.
They moved for the better climate and are about 5 km out of Kentville

We will go over to Lunenburg this week as I've never been. One thing I liked with Bear River was the rolling terrain so there really were some sheltered spots.
If I were moving I would be inland as like Montreal a maritime winter is very damp and feels colder. My daughter is very pleased with Ottawa in comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Annapolis Royale there was a "decent" waterfront house for $174,000 - not as nice as the Bear River by comparison which was 20 km inland and 70k less. You are welcome to email Sandra at Silver Shoe Dr. G - [email protected]- a little local insight might help. Her husband was long time NL and she was there for a decade and Swiss originally.
> They moved for the better climate and are about 5 km out of Kentville
> 
> We will go over to Lunenburg this week as I've never been. One thing I liked with Bear River was the rolling terrain so there really were some sheltered spots.
> If I were moving I would be inland as like Montreal a maritime winter is very damp and feels colder. My daughter is very pleased with Ottawa in comparison.


Thanks for the heads-up, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

3 years ago, we got three inches of snow on this day .............. today, we are getting sunshine and 21C temps. What a difference 36 months make.


----------



## SINC

Sunny, warm and 18° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we approach 1AM.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful calm and sunny morning at 11° on the way to 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this morning. Very quiet.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees in Wolfeville - sure is a nice town Dr. G - University feel to it and just the right size.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 20 degrees in Wolfeville - sure is a nice town Dr. G - University feel to it and just the right size.


Yes, that is what we liked about Wolfville as well, MacDoc.


----------



## SINC

4° on the way to another pleasant spring day high of 20°.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to another pleasant spring day at 20° unders sunny skies.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with possible showers and a high of 21° today. A cloudy start for a 500 km run to Medicine Hat today in the motor home.


----------



## MacDoc

Been a somewhat chilly foggy rainy sort of couple days but looking good for weekend to Lunenburg and Cape Breton - highs of 20 and mixed sun. :clap:


----------



## johnees

I love really violent wind, I love to go sit down by the coast and watch the sea crashing against the rocks...I love walking along the beach in the winter storms as it really blows the cob webs out and puts things in to perspective.


----------



## MacDoc

12 and foggy in Bear River NS heading to 20 this aft :clap: - turns out I have a high end client here in that tiny little town - gonna meet up today and give him a hand with a drive in return for some local knowledge - small world.


----------



## SINC

6° here in Medicine Hat this morning and a nice day at 21° and sunny for southwest Saskatchewan, where we are headed.


----------



## SINC

6° here in the town campground in Val Marie, SK with bright sunshine. We're off to Moose Jaw later in the day to enjoy a sunny high of 24° today.


----------



## johnees

How do air and water make electricity? How fast does lightning travel? Does lightning always create thunder? Thunderbolt answers these questions and many more about lightning, thunder, and electricity. You'll also learn why thunderstorms form, how to take pictures of lightning, and how to protect yourself from a lightning strike.


----------



## SINC

9° in Val Marie this morning with a high of 24° as we make our way toward Swift Current today.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning in Swift Current, SK, with a high here today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning as the morning fog burns off. Looks like a good day to work out in the garden. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

11 C here in Medicine Hat on the way to 28 C today.


----------



## SINC

A warm 15° here in St. Albert this morning on the way to 23° with overcast skies and showers most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain this morning, which will hopefully wash away some of this fog. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning with heavy rainfall and a high of 21° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 10C this morning, with lots of sunshine in the near-term forecast ............ at long last.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and sparkling clear this lovely spring morning.


----------



## SINC

After three days of rain and high winds, the skies have cleared at 7° with a sunny high of 21° today. It is short-lived though as we face five more consecutive days of rain beginning tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light misty fog. Everything is green and lush, however.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning with showers beginning early in the day and a high of 20°.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to 17° today with more rain. the southern half of the province is drowning in rain as rivers overflow their banks.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C with no wind, so a fine day to be working out in the garden at long last.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning at 10° with winds gusting to 37 kph and a high of 18°. No relief in sight for soggy Alberta as rains are forecast for six of the next seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with the sun trying to burn off the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

10° and overcast with showers and a high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the sun finally breaking through the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 18° over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a beautiful sunset. Should be a fine night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and now there is sun in the east with blue skies up above ........... sounds like a song from the Depression era.


----------



## SINC

Already 14° this morning on the way to a cloudy but warm 25° today with afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with lots of sunshine on the way to 20C this afternoon. A great day for gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunset forming in the western skies. The end of a glorious day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with lots of sunshine rising in the eastern skies this morning.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy with showers and 14° this morning on the way to a high of 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C already today. We might get one of those rare +20C days in June, first one this year, and only two last June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 21C with a very slight ocean breeze and no humidity, so the air, while warm, if fresh and clean.

In Happy Valley/Goose Bay up in Labrador, it is 35C ............ when just a few weeks ago they had about 8 inches of fresh snow fall on their community.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 22C outside, so ice tea is the name of the game today.


----------



## johnp

Lovely late-fall day here (at noon) -- about 13C, overcast, windy, and wet. Oops, it's late-spring, and soon to be summer!!?


----------



## SINC

18° with frequent violent thunderstorms, many of them with hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

21.5C as the sun is slowly setting in the western skies. The end to a rare glorious day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and no wind .............. and ideal night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## SINC

11° under clear skies and a sunny high of 21° today without all the thunderstorms of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, Sinc. A quiet sunny 11C, but we might not get up to 21C ................... and thunderstorms are very rare here in St.John's.


----------



## javaqueen

And same here Dr.G and Sinc, we are sitting at 12ºC with a high today of 21ºC - no thunderstorms today for us either


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C now with a slight ocean breeze. It feels warmer than 13C in the full sun, and the air is fresh, so a great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

An absolutely beautiful morning at 13° in bright sunshine, calm winds and many birds singing.


----------



## johnp

Much the same here as yesterday, and so many previous days ... it's not wearing shorts weather!! "July will take care of it" ... we hope?!!


----------



## SINC

10° this morning with light rain today and a high of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning, with sunshine predicted for later today. We shall see.


----------



## javaqueen

hope that the fog clears up for you Marc

we are sitting at 15ºC right now with a high predicted of about 27ºC and the sun is shining brightly


----------



## Dr.G.

javaqueen said:


> hope that the fog clears up for you Marc
> 
> we are sitting at 15ºC right now with a high predicted of about 27ºC and the sun is shining brightly


It is really rolling in now ............... can't see the tops of trees about a city block away from my home.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning under clear skies with a sunny high of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning with 8C temps and sunshine forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and the fog is finally starting to lift and be burned off by the sunshine. Might be a sunny day after all. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now up to 14°, but we lot our sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C as the fog is starting to roll in off of the Atlantic once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tornadoes touch down in Saskatchewan - Saskatchewan - CBC News

I once saw a tornado like this in Waycross, Georgia. Scared the life out of me.


----------



## JCCanuck

It's 27°C here in West Mississauga with a a humidity of 48%, perfect BBQing weather. Got some chopped up veggies grilling along with the turkey sausages and sipping some Bacardi Spiced Rum and Cola in a can. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> It's 27°C here in West Mississauga with a a humidity of 48%, perfect BBQing weather. Got some chopped up veggies grilling along with the turkey sausages and sipping some Bacardi Spiced Rum and Cola in a can. Ahhhhhhh!


Sounds great, JC. I like Captain Morgan spiced rum a bit more than Bacardi's brand, but if you invite me over I shall not complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> It's 27°C here in West Mississauga with a a humidity of 48%, perfect BBQing weather. Got some chopped up veggies grilling along with the turkey sausages and sipping some Bacardi Spiced Rum and Cola in a can. Ahhhhhhh!


If invited, I could bring my own food ............... while I like turkey sausages, I love German doxie sausages ........... :love2: I could also bring over a bit of cooler temps if that is acceptable. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

cute :clap:

27 in Belfountain and lots of people out at Wasaga.


----------



## johnp

A November type of afternoon in mid-June here .... what I call "3-D weather" - dark, dismal, and damp. Not cold, not warm, about 15C. But gray has never been one of my favourite colours!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A November type of afternoon in mid-June here .... what I call "3-D weather" - dark, dismal, and damp. Not cold, not warm, about 15C. But gray has never been one of my favourite colours!!


That is typical June weather for us as well ............. except we are at 10C.


----------



## SINC

20° this afternoon, but an already soggy Alberta doesn't need more rain. That noted, we will apparently get it anyway, for a whole darn week.


----------



## JCCanuck

SINC said:


> 20° this afternoon, but an already soggy Alberta doesn't need more rain. That noted, we will apparently get it anyway, for a whole darn week.


Wow! Talk about dismal. At least it'll keep LB's Pub full for a while eh?


----------



## SINC

JCCanuck said:


> Wow! Talk about dismal. At least it'll keep LB's Pub full for a while eh?


It will indeed help the cause for LB's Pub. Now 21° and sunny to end a pretty good day. Thank goodness for that, considering the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is really starting to roll in now. Looks like a scene out of a 1940s British "B" movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. The skies are now clear and with blue skies replacing the ever-present fog we have been getting these days. Nice to see the sun once again.


----------



## SINC

13° here this morning, headed for a high of 21° with showers and rain all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 11C. Should be a good day to wash the car and mow the lawn, both typical Father's Day activities for me ............ and I actually enjoy doing both tasks.


----------



## slipstream

Stunning. Warm, calm summer evening. The heart of June.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 20° with a nasty swirling 30 kph wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies and no wind. A quiet night to a fine day.


----------



## MacDoc

Bleh 20 and lots of heat coming all week and this on a Sunday night......


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C here in St.John's, with a light ocean breeze to keep the air fresh and clean. My son is spending his first summer in TO and says that he loves the vitality of the GTA, but is getting to dislike the heat and humidity and air quality. "Such is Life" I tell him.


----------



## SINC

10° under cloudy skies with thunderstorms today and a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny, but with no humidity. A fine Spring day.


----------



## JCCanuck

It is 27°C outside my work in TO but if feels like 34 with humidity.


----------



## johnp

The clouds are parting - let there be light!! Overcast and a little damp this morning, but a mild and rather humid-feeling 12C. In the high teens early this afternoon, and 'brightening'. Visibility from here (on the 12'th floor) is nice and clear, with many lovely colours - sure beats the shades of gray so dominant for the past long while!!


----------



## SINC

17° with sunny periods. When the sun breaks through, it is quite warm, but a stiff and cold 24 kph NW wind makes it feel chilly when the sun disappears.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light ocean breeze. A pleasant evening.


----------



## MacDoc

23 but aq sucks


----------



## SINC

9° with light showers today and a high of only 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 19C and great air quality due to a gentle breeze off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## JCCanuck

30°C but feels like 40 with humidity. Gasp! AQ at moderate risk:yikes:
Now it's 41, gasp!
Yikes went up to 42, and the air just stinks in TO, foul XX)
Rather be where Dr G is. Loved Cape Breton and I'm sure I would like Newfoundland.


----------



## SINC

15° with light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C with only a light breeze blowing, but very good air quality and no humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> 30°C but feels like 40 with humidity. Gasp! AQ at moderate risk:yikes:
> Now it's 41, gasp!
> Yikes went up to 42, and the air just stinks in TO, foul XX)
> Rather be where Dr G is. Loved Cape Breton and I'm sure I would like Newfoundland.


Those are the sorts of himidex readings that I experienced when I was in the state of Georgia before I came here to St.John's.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C as we approach midnight. A quiet night as we approach the first day of Summer.


----------



## JCCanuck

Thanks for the reminder Dr G!
Happy June Solstice 2012 everyone!
It is 28°C in Mississauga now but feels like 36 with humidity.


----------



## MacDoc

26 at 5 am on the second longest day of the year - happy almost summer solstice


----------



## SINC

Currently 9° on the way to a lovely last day of spring at 21° under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Thanks for the reminder Dr G!
> Happy June Solstice 2012 everyone!
> It is 28°C in Mississauga now but feels like 36 with humidity.


Happy June Solstice to you as well, JC. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C this morning, with a light ocean breeze. A fine day is in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 2PM. There is a slight breeze, but the direct sunshine feels hot. Luckily, no humidity and clean air helps.


----------



## JCCanuck

In ol' Mississauga West it is 33°C but with humidity if feels like 42. Fortunately I was able to do some laps in the outdoor lane pool at the new club I had joined and suntan a bit mid-morn.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 16° at 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and very sunny at 4PM.


----------



## MacDoc

34 and climbing - smoggy and hot....mid June


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 34 and climbing - smoggy and hot....mid June


Yuk!!!! XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

A very nice spring day here, on this first day of summer. About 21C here in the early-afternoon, some cloud (and more to come later, the forecast says), and a decent breeze, but it's lovely and "warm'ish" in the sunshine. Nice to see some sun this morning -- that bright spot in the sky lifted a lot of spirits!! The birds sure seemed to love it as well!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A very nice spring day here, on this first day of summer. About 21C here in the early-afternoon, some cloud (and more to come later, the forecast says), and a decent breeze, but it's lovely and "warm'ish" in the sunshine. Nice to see some sun this morning -- that bright spot in the sky lifted a lot of spirits!! The birds sure seemed to love it as well!!


Sounds just like here, johnp. So, Canada on it's east and west coast have fine weather, while the poor folks in parts of ON and Quebec swelter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

21° here as well as we alternately enjoy sunshine, then fresh sweet showers that smell great!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 21° here as well as we alternately enjoy sunshine, then fresh sweet showers that smell great!


Same here, Sinc. Still 21C, but no rain until tomorrow. So, seems as if the CoTU and the surround areas, are under the heat - advisory. Actually, this is nothing to joke about, especially for those older people who might have health conditions that cause them to truly suffer.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset, the end of a glorious day. Still 18C with a slight breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C this morning. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

11° in the sunshine this morning on the way to a first day of summer with a high of 25°.


----------



## eMacMan

A 1°C start to what is supposed to b a nice warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C with some fog out along the coastline, but nothing above me.


----------



## johnp

A very pleasant 21C this morning. Filtered sunshine through a light-overcast sky. Feels warmer than yesterday, no cool breeze. Nice morning for my walk, and grocery shopping(s).


----------



## Lawrence

Too hot to work outside driving my John Deere 997 Z-Trak,
Took yesterday and today off work.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C in bright sunshine with no humidity and no breeze. All is quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with some morning fog .......... and too early for the sun to even be rising here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10° under clear skies and a warm day ahead at 25°.


----------



## johnp

Mild & sultry early-morning here for my walk (7:30am) .. in the mid-high-teens, but felt warmer. A very "tense" sort of day, weather-wise -- playing hell with my arthritis -- we could use a good thunderstorm to clear the air (so to speak). It's now early-afternoon, and overcast, with rain on its way. Soon I hope!!


----------



## SINC

14° and overcast this morning on the way to a high of 23° with showers.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like another cool wet day here in SW AB. Tomorrows promised sunshine may have been shown the gate as well.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and scattered showers - kinda nice time for a ride as they are scattered.


----------



## SINC

21° with frequent showers producing a lovely fresh smell and pitter patter on the roof of the motor home. All windows and screen door open wide and loving it.


----------



## eMacMan

Sun finally came through late this afternoon and we saw the top side of 20°C.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning under scattered cloud and a high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 10C ............. "caplin weather" as they say, which means that the humpback whales will be coming in close to shore to feed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon at 23° and without a breeze that feels quite warm. A chance of evening thundershowers.


----------



## eMacMan

In the library waiting out an afternoon T-storm.


----------



## SINC

Yep, now that I have the BBQ out, the T-storms are rolling in. It never fails, but it is still 23° and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and just finished watering the plants in the garden. Using rain barrel water and a watering can takes a bit of effort, but it is worth it to save not using fresh water from the tap.


----------



## MacDoc

19 and windy - swiped kids SS for a spin. I MAY recover....


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 11C this morning. A quiet and gentle way to start the day.


----------



## MacDoc

13 with mixed clouds at 5.45 am .


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 13 with mixed clouds at 5.45 am .


Morning, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Indeed










on both counts


----------



## SINC

8° under scattered cloud with a high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still foggy this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

8°C and raining. Strangely there is also a rainfall warning in effect. Seldom do we see that and rain at the same time.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> 8°C and raining. Strangely there is also a rainfall warning in effect. Seldom do we see that and rain at the same time.


eMacMan, better that warning than -8C with a snowfall warning. 
Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> eMacMan, better that warning than -8C with a snowfall warning.
> Paix, mon ami.


Next week perhaps???


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Next week perhaps???




Snow on Canada Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Snow on Canada Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


As long as we can figure out a way to blame the politicians... Why not???

Seriously a few sections of the province could see some flooding if the rain today is as heavy as predicted. Probably more likely over in BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> As long as we can figure out a way to blame the politicians... Why not???
> 
> Seriously a few sections of the province could see some flooding if the rain today is as heavy as predicted. Probably more likely over in BC.


I have seen the flooding in parts of BC. Truly tragic what this water is doing to the lives and homes of the people living there.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy. No stargazing tonight.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 21° this evening, but nary a drop of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C, with some drizzle expected overnight. Will most likely be a foggy morning once again tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 12C this morning.


----------



## bosco1986

So hot, i hate this style weather...


----------



## SINC

bosco1986 said:


> So hot, i hate this style weather...


Weather information is not of much use to others when no location is posted below your name. It could be anywhere. 

13° here this morning with showers on the way to a high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with fog slowly drifting away here in St.John's.


----------



## eMacMan

A cool 6°C start to a cloudy morning in SW AB. The rain has stopped at least momentarily.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and it looks and feels as if we will get some much needed rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very foggy. It looks like a scene out of a British B-movie with Sherlock Holmes wandering Baker Street.


----------



## SINC

We've been buffeted with high winds all last night and all day long, but in spite of that is it 22° and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C now and even foggier as it gets warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night's much needed rain has stopped, only to be replace with 16C temps and fog. Still, it is a quiet morning, which is nice.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with a high of 24° and clear today. Those 50 kph winds that lasted nearly 24 hours have finally subsided.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C but it is getting even foggier. Luckily, the forecast is for the fog to lift by tomorrow, replaced by sunshine and temps in the low 20C range for the whole Canada Day weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as the fog is slowly replaced by a very light drizzle and a warm ocean breeze. Very green and refreshing outside.


----------



## JCCanuck

27°C (33 with humidity) and looks to be a really nice long hot and sunny weekend for us in the GTA and beyond. Wish you folks elsewhere the same.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine, clear skies and a light breeze at 20° at the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C with the fog finally lifting.


----------



## SINC

Late afternoon and we've reached our high of 24° for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the fog has returned.


----------



## johnp

Late-afternoon, overcast for the past few hours, in the high teens (C), and now some rain moving in. Quite warm and sultry with filtered sun earlier.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice sunny day that topped out at 22°C in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 16C. Still like a British B movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C to start off this Canada Day weekend.


----------



## SINC

A warm 14° this morning, day one of our holiday long weekend with a high of 24° in the sunshine. A chance of showers both Saturday and sunday may put a damper on holiday campers as provincial parks are filled to overflowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the sun is burning off the fog. Should be a full weekend of sunshine, 22C temps and clean fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 8PM, with warm breezes out of the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we approach 10PM. Going to be a fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C this morning with a light breeze. A fine day is in store for us I think. We shall see.


----------



## slipstream

Warm, sunny, muggy -- lovely start to a lazy Canada Day weekend. Off to the market for early breakfast with the guys.


----------



## SINC

slipstream said:


> Warm, sunny, muggy -- lovely start to a lazy Canada Day weekend. Off to the market for early breakfast with the guys.


Please put your location below your avatar so we know where you are. It could be anywhere??


----------



## SINC

10° to begin our weekend with a sunny high today of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Semi-sunshine and 21C, with a nice ocean breeze. Going to be a great day for gardening.


----------



## JCCanuck

Just a beaut today, 25°C now, expecting to reach 32°C (35 with humidity).
Went for hour plus lap swim at my club's outdoor lane pool. Now sipping some gatorade with protein and off to take my son to his lifeguarding job. Then I can relax, LOL!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C with a 27C humidex reading. This is turning out to be a hot day here in St.John's, but still a good day for gardening.


----------



## MacDoc

Much nicer air mass - drier and not so smoggy - 27 at 11 am tho


----------



## Dr.G.

32C with the humidex at just past 2PM. Luckily, there is a 50km/h wind out of the south west to help make things a bit easier to be inside or outside. This is the hottest day here in St.John's in about five years.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> 32C with the humidex at just past 2PM. Luckily, there is a 50km/h wind out of the south west to help make things a bit easier to be inside or outside. This is the hottest day here in St.John's in about five years.


Ahhh nice! Love to be out there in my sea-kayak now sipping some liquids.


----------



## Dr.G.

JC, sea-kayaking is a popular activity these days off the coast of NL, with all the whales coming inshore after the caplin, and ignoring the sea-kayakers.


----------



## johnp

Mid-teens (C) here, with heavy showers most of the morning. Supposed to hit a high of about 17C, and dry & brighten (a little, or?) this afternoon. Feel sorry for the people living in the lower areas of the Fraser River - this weather will not bring relief to their flooding conditions. Talked with someone the other day whose friends said they could fish from their house trailer at present - they were surrounded by river water, and had schools of fish going under the trailer!!


----------



## MacDoc

Geez - 32 Dr. G.....wow -as hot as Toronto right now. Oh sorry - that was humidex - Toronto it's the current temp - hate to think what the humidex is. XX) oops 33 real - hmm :yikes:


----------



## SINC

24° over the noon hour so we will almost certainly exceed our forecast high of 25°. Gonna be a warm one.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC forecast a high of 25C and we have been stuck at that temp most of the afternoon. Just short of the record high temp of 29C set back in 1947, and much higher than the record low temp for this day of 2C set back in 1946. Luckily, the strong breeze makes the 32C humidex reading balmy rather than sticky.


----------



## SINC

We sit at 26° here, but with the RH at 41%, it is quite pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach 11PM. We had a brief rain shower which took all the humidity from the air. Now, there is just a gentle breeze to keep things nice for sleeping tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with now wind .............. but too cloudy for stargazing. Rats ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C this morning, with a brisk wind out of the west to keep things feeling nice.


----------



## SINC

A warm 16° this morning with a high today of 24°. The RH is at 88% with afternoon and evening T-storms predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny at nearly 11AM. There is not much wind to blow my Canadian flag in the front garden, but just enough to help keep things from getting hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 31C humidex reading ................ and only a slight breeze to cool things off. This is headed towards the warmest day here in St.John's since 1998. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our temperature has plummeted, dark ominous clouds have made it feel like dusk and a cold wind has made it too chilly to be outside without a heavy jacket. All in a half hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our temperature has plummeted, dark ominous clouds have made it feel like dusk and a cold wind has made it too chilly to be outside without a heavy jacket. All in a half hour or so.


Wow!! When this happened in Georgia, it was the onset of thunderstorms and a possible tornado. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 32C humidex reading, but at least there is a 40km/h wind out of the southwest to help cool things down. Not a cloud in the sky and a UV reading of 7, which is very high for us.


----------



## SINC

Well, the thunder and lightening have hit and the rain is falling, a sure way to dampen today's outdoor festivities. My Canada Day flag is sopping wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 33C humidex reading makes this the hottest Canada Day since NL joined Canadian confederation back on April 1st, 1949. Luckily, there is a nice (albeit warm) breeze off of the ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the thunder and lightening have hit and the rain is falling, a sure way to dampen today's outdoor festivities. My Canada Day flag is sopping wet.


Sorry to hear this, Sinc. Will it stop in time for fireworks tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled down a bit .............. it is now 25C with a 29C humidex reading but a nice ocean breeze makes this the end of a great Canada Day. Same is in store for us tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light breeze and no humidity .............. and a beautiful nearly full moon in the southeastern sky.


----------



## Sonal

At the moment, sunny and a brisk 19C in Vancouver.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sonal said:


> At the moment, sunny and a brisk 19C in Vancouver.


Good to hear, Sonal. 20C with a beautiful moon rising. Hope you see it soon.


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning night and day to ride 22 just getting home at 10 pm after 8 hours out. a truly gorgeous moon just at sunset.


----------



## SINC

13° and calm tonight with rain and a high of 24° for holiday Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 18C with a light ocean breeze, with a forecasted high of 27C for today. That would break yesterday's record-setting 33C with the humidex reading, but I don't think that there will be much humidity today. Thus, just a sunny warm day is in store for us. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 27C humidex reading ............. at it's not even 10AM. Might have to find the table fan today since the wind is not strong. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just one degree warmer in the past six hours, but the sun has made what will be a short appearance as EC continues to insist it will rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 26C with a 31C humidex reading, with EC forecasting our regular temps (without any humidex reading) to hit 30C. According to the meteorologists over at Memorial University, this could be a record setting day, as they state "7 July 1949, St. John's, Newfoundland: The mercury soars at 30.6°C (87°F), the city's hottest day on record." We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

MUN scientists also report the following to put things into perspective as to the heat and lack of rain here in St.John's -- "16 June, 2001, St John's, Newfoundland: The 2000-2001 snowfall season finally comes to an end in St John's, during which time a grand total of 648.4 cm (255.3 inches) of snow fell. The total snow, which broke a century-old mark, is estimated to have weighed 500 million tonnes! "

On Canada Day back in 2001, I found a bit of snow under my back deck that had not melted. I made a couple of snowballs and let my dogs chase them and have fun breaking them apart.


----------



## MacDoc

27 before noon - another hot one but better aq








They sure are suffering in the US - millions without power in 100 degree temps. Nasty stuff.
Lovely summer weather here and the wind has dropped.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 33C humidex reading and winds under 20km/h, all with a UV reading of 8, which is very high for us. So, it's a good day to stay indoors.


----------



## SINC

An hour before noon and we are already at 21°. It looks like we will indeed break our predicted high of 23° today for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

We seem stuck at 27C with a 33C humidex reading, so breaking the 31C all-time record for heat in St.John's seems remote. Still, this is hot enough for me.


----------



## johnp

Heavily-overcast, cool (low-teens), and some light rain showers this morning when I was out & about. It's Just past 2pm here now, and still overcast, seems to be struggling at times to show some 'light', but not gaining too much ground. Forecasts are calling for more rain. Maybe some sun later in the week?


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 24C with a 30C humidex reading. Some dark clouds have slowly rolled in, with the possibility of some much needed rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our thunderstorm watch is now officially a warning:


----------



## eMacMan

Gorgeous day to wind up the long weekend. Highway 3 has been bumper-bumper both ways for most of the day. So nice when you don't have to get anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first rumbles of thunder have started, but the radar shows that the thunderstorms are south of us. Hopefully, we shall get some rain, since true thunder and lightening storms happen only a few times a decade here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

Still hot at 28 but does not feel it. Sweeter air mass.









very liveable and a full moon makes being outdoors late an attractive proposition. Maybe a Niagara Falls run would be fun.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had one real flash of lightening, and one real clap of thunder. Then it rained somewhat hard for 15 minutes. Now, it is all over. Still, any rain is helpful here in St.John's this July. Still 20C at just past 11PM.


----------



## jamesB

Well it actually got up to 14C today, just touched off our woodstove to get rid of the damp cool feeling for the evening.
So far this year I've managed to put a big dent in next winters firewood supply.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C after last night's thunder and lightening ............... and some much needed rain. Cloudy and quiet right now, which is fine with me.


----------



## johnp

A dark start to the day here -- heavily-overcast, with light rain, about 12C. Feels damp and chilly.


----------



## SINC

Dark skies with rain at 11° with a very windy high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain and 19C. The air is clean and fresh, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the rain has stopped ................. and not a breath of wind.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and wet here in SW AB. Supposed to clear up a bit later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is starting to warm up here once again, with EC forecasting the possibility of some more thunder and lightening. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Some heavy showers here this morning ... it's still overcast, but a touch brighter, and some light rain. In the low-teen's, supposed to get to about 17C for the high, with some clearing.


----------



## SINC

15° over the noon hour with showers. Heavy rain is expected later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is breaking through the cloud cover and the 22C temps are feeling like 29C with the humidex.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with dark clouds starting to roll in at just past 6PM.


----------



## johnp

Nearing 2:30 pm here, and the clouds have finally broken to show some blue sky - and wow, after all the dark gray, it's sure nice to see a lovely, bright, and clear blue!! No great gains temperature-wise as yet (especially with the breeze that's working on the clouds), but it definitely looks like a first step in the right direction.


----------



## SINC

And so it begins:


----------



## johnp

It's darkening again here ... but no complaints, our apartment faces west, so having it dark(er) in the evening makes it easier for our tv viewing!!


----------



## eMacMan

Very unusual. A wind Warning and high winds. EC says gusting to 37K but 60-80K is probably closer to the correct number.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and cloudy, but no rain and no wind. My wife and I were able to BBQ and eat outside for the 4th straight night .............. the first time we have been able to do this since 1995.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C, but still a calm and still night with no rain yet.


----------



## SINC

10° and still raining an forecast to continue all day long with high winds and a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a humidex reading of 28C at just past 10AM. Lots of sunshine is going to make this a hot day.


----------



## SINC

Steady at 10° for hours now and still raining. Tornados have been touching down in Alberta and Saskatchewan both yesterday and again this morning. Seven sighted so far.


----------



## johnp

Hurrah -- sunshine this morning!! About 10C, bright and lovely, what a nice change from waking up to the dark and overcast skies of the past so many mornings. Looking forward to my walk later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with mostly sunny skies and a 31C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a light ocean breeze which helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

From the Weather Network site --

"It's been a hot week in southern Ontario, no matter which way you look at it. 

The thermometer read 36°C in Toronto Wednesday afternoon. With the humidity, it felt like 44. 

"That made it the hottest day of the year so far in the city," says Rob Davis, a meteorologist at The Weather Network. "And get this - we could be even hotter on Friday." "

For all of you in the GTA, stay safe, mes amis. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a humidex of 30C, but the sun is slowly starting to set and there is a nice breeze coming off of the ocean to make this a pleasant evening.


----------



## eMacMan

20°C a perfect summer day if you discount the wind. OTOH without wind it would not be Southern AB.


----------



## SINC

Still stuck at 14° under cloud, but the rain has ceased and the winds are now about 30, down from 60 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with no humidex reading (finally) and a light ocean breeze. A grand night to sit outside and watch the full moon rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

How is this hot and dry weather affecting your allergies? Mine should start in a few weeks, and last until about Remembrance Day when we might have our first frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very pleasant 20C as we approach midnight. A slight breeze means no need for a fan tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 16C this morning. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies, calm winds and a high of 21° today with a good looking week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 29C humidex reading. A fine evening is in store for us in that it is clear with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon at 21° with a light breeze. Almost perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C as the sun is slowly setting. Was able to eat outside for the fifth day in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooling down to a very pleasant 22C as we approach 10PM. All the window are open and a gentle breeze is coming into the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 1130PM. Sleep will come easier tonight with a light breeze and no humidity.


----------



## MacDoc

23 at 10.30 pm - drier air and decent quality. Little wind - a nice night to go for a ride to fetch a new espresso machine


----------



## Kazak

Stop the presses! No rain for almost 48 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> Stop the presses! No rain for almost 48 hours.


Send it here, Kazak. We could use a bit of rain here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we approach 9AM. Looks like the onset of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 24° today.


----------



## MacDoc

27 at 9 am 

Wondered why it felt warmish inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and partly sunny as we approach noon. A fine day to be outside working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and suddenly it has become foggy. Very strange weather today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a brief bit of much needed rain washed away the fog at 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Nearing noon, we sit at 20° in bright sun and calm. We may exceed our predicted high of 24°.


----------



## johnp

About 20C here at 10:45am ... sunny bright, heading to a high in the mid-20's.


----------



## MacDoc

34 and the a/c not keeping up. AQ getting worse again too


----------



## voyager99

Today, July 6, feels like an oven! Well over 40C with the humidex!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very, very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the much needed rain has replaced the fog. A very green and lush and quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning under sunny skies with a high of 29° today as our heat wave begins.


----------



## MacDoc

Much welcome T storm and 21 :clap:


----------



## johnp

Fine morning here (except for the smog - only two days of sunshine, and the smog is already building up!!) - currently in the high-teens, forecasted to hit up into the mid- to high-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the sun trying to burn off the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some sunshine starting to come. A nice afternoon is in the making.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C with nice sunshine this afternoon. A grand day to work out in the garden, especially after last night heavy rain.


----------



## johnp

Noon, warm and sunny, in the low-20's, and likely to get a touch higher before the day's out. Some balcony time on the menu for us this afternoon - soon, while we still have the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light breeze. A fine evening is in store for us.


----------



## SINC

28° says EC at just after 5:00, tho the temp on the rear deck reads 32°. It's warm, that's for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C tonight .......... at 1AM, so a fine night to sleep with the windows open.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 16C this morning ............. all is quiet and still at 6AM.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely 20, sunny and quiet and I'm going to be inside watching Federer - oh well.


----------



## SINC

The heat is on!


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> A lovely 20, sunny and quiet and I'm going to be inside watching Federer - oh well.


Same here ............ but I am going to be outside working in the garden. No sense to waste a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny. Came inside from working in the garden for a spot of lunch and to cheer on Murray.


----------



## SINC

27° at the noon hour and with the humidex it feels like 33° so we may see 40° humidex before the day is done. Thank goodness for A/C in the motor home! And the cold beer and PGA golf doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with lots of sunshine and a light ocean breeze. Sitting outside enjoying a cold one. A great afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 22C but the breeze has died down. About time for another cold one .............. and I don't mean a cold front.


----------



## SINC

It's a warm one for sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 11PM. A fine night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## eMacMan

We just barely nudged over 30°C today but it doesn't count. Way back on Saturday AM the temp managed to get to 25°C and the official thermometer could not stand the shock, so one of this years two or three days over thirty will remain unrecorded. Competing theory maintains that the wind dropping below 10 KPH caused the untimely demise. 

May have been the double whammy that did it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We just barely nudged over 30°C today but it doesn't count. Way back on Saturday AM the temp managed to get to 25°C and the official thermometer could not stand the shock, so one of this years two or three days over thirty will remain unrecorded. Competing theory maintains that when wind dropped below 10 KPH that caused the untimely demise.


Interesting. We only get over 30C here in St.John's with humidex readings.

Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc

Clear and 21 out - muggy and hot inside - damn insulated brickhouses hold the heat on a sunny day


----------



## SINC

Still pretty warm here with the humidex at 35°. And hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 19C this morning, with a light ocean breeze. Lots of sunshine and temps in the low to mid-20s are being forecast for us for this entire week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

19° this morning and depending on which forecast you read, our high today will be a sizzler at either 32°, 33° or 34°.


----------



## johnp

Over 20C here at 6am .. heading to 30C or thereabouts. Warm in the apartment!!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very sunny, going up to 22C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. No humidity, so it shall be a fine day.


----------



## eMacMan

Well the weather station thermometer is showing signs of life. Readings may be a bit out of whack as it is showing 7 @ 7am. Based on our thermometer and what WP is showing 12-14°C would be more believable.

Last night we had a triple banner "Severe Thunderstorm Warning" This has been downgraded to a single banner, while skies remain clear blue with no wind whatsoever.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C in full sunshine. The sun is hot, but with wind gusts up to 50km/h, it is not hot to work outside. Just right ...........


----------



## SINC

Not even 10:00 a.m. yet and it is 25° with a humidex of 33°.


----------



## SINC

An hour later and we're at 28° with a humidex of 35°.


----------



## johnp

... it's here too, so more heading your way!! Warm for us west-coasters, but a nice change (well, for a while!!) to what we usually have in these parts.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 4PM High Tea ............... which shall be replaced with a cold one or two for those in the heat. I have been working out in the sun but with the strong ocean breeze it was not much of a chore.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 23C, but with huge billows of white clouds drifting by overhead. Looks like an armada of white ships made out of cotton.


----------



## johnp

1pm here, and currently 26C out in the shade on the balcony (found a thermometer!!). Sunny, but the sky is a sort of gray-blue from smog - seems some of the latter is coming our way from Russia, from forest-fires in Siberia (so the radio's say).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 1pm here, and currently 26C out in the shade on the balcony (found a thermometer!!). Sunny, but the sky is a sort of gray-blue from smog - seems some of the latter is coming our way from Russia, from forest-fires in Siberia (so the radio's say).


Interesting. Once every few years when there in a smog alert in the GTA that lasts for days we get westerly winds blowing it over St.John's. It causes great sunsets.


----------



## SINC

johnp said:


> 1pm here, and currently 26C out in the shade on the balcony (found a thermometer!!). Sunny, but the sky is a sort of gray-blue from smog - seems some of the latter is coming our way from Russia, from forest-fires in Siberia (so the radio's say).


I think your radio guy is pulling your leg, that smoke is not from Russia:

Smoke from Colorado wildfires blankets B.C.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. Once every few years when there in a smog alert in the GTA that lasts for days we get westerly winds blowing it over St.John's. It causes great sunsets.


From our balcony Marc, on a clear day, we can easily see the skyline of downtown Burnaby, a little of the same of downtown Vancouver, which is much further to the west of us, and even some of the north shore mountains, to the northwest. Today we see a horizon of mostly gray.

With warm, summer weather, and no real wind to speak of, smog conditions develop quite quickly here (and especially so 'up' the Fraser River Valley areas east of here), but this one, apparently, is being fueled, for the most part from 'away'.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> I think your radio guy is pulling your leg, that smoke is not from Russia:
> 
> Smoke from Colorado wildfires blankets B.C.


With our prevailing winds (at most times and now), sure can't see how fires in Colorado would be affecting us very much out here on the coast. Most local radio types said this at first, and I kind of laughed. They're now just saying Russia ... or at least the ones I've heard most recently.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> From our balcony Marc, on a clear day, we can easily see the skyline of downtown Burnaby, a little of the same of downtown Vancouver, which is much further to the west of us, and even some of the north shore mountains, to the northwest. Today we see a horizon of mostly gray.
> 
> With warm, summer weather, and no real wind to speak of, smog conditions develop quite quickly here (and especially so 'up' the Fraser River Valley areas east of here), but this one, apparently, is being fueled, for the most part from 'away'.


Growing up in New York City, I recall the smog. Since I came here, the closest thing to smog is our fog ................. and the haze we might get a few times a decade when the wind conditions are just right and the GTA is under a real smog alert. We are so close to the ocean that a day without an ocean breeze is very rare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 18C with clear skies and a light breeze. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

33° with a feels like reading of 36°. Sweltering for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 33° with a feels like reading of 36°. Sweltering for us.


Those are "sweltering" temps for most living in Canada. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Still 31° at nearly 8:30 with a humidex of 35° and a low tonight of 22°. Look out tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Rotating power outages in four cities today as power companies struggled to keep plants online to handle the A/C load on the grid.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a beautiful sunrise. Going to be a warm sunny day today.


----------



## SINC

Still 20° here as we are in for another scorcher at 32° again today.


----------



## eMacMan

A cool 8°C this fine morning. EC can have one or the other. Either we shall have the predicted clouds and rain or we shall have a high in the low 30°s it won't be both. 

Yesterday we missed 30°C by that much, 29.9°C to be precise. Our own thermometer did show 31°C at around 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C here and very sunny. Luckily, a nice ocean breeze helps to make this a grand day to be outside. This is now 12 straight days when the temps hit 20C or above. Last year ......... in ALL of last year, we only had 8 days over 20C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 24C with a 27C humidex reading, which should be our high for the day. Luckily, a strong breeze off of the ocean keeps things cool inside the house with all the windows open.


----------



## SINC

Not even noon and it is 26° with a humidex of 31°


----------



## Dr.G.

24C as we approach 4PM, but no humidex readings and still a nice ocean breeze. A great day to be out gardening, which is where I have been for the past couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C as we approach 6PM. This has been a very warm day, and only the brisk ocean breeze kept it from being a hot day.


----------



## johnp

It's 26C (measured with our thermometer) in the shade out on our apartment's balcony at present (2:40pm). The 'cool' breeze of the morning has subsided, and the sun has taken over. A lovely afternoon for thses parts.


----------



## SINC

32° with humidex at 36° and HOT!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C temps with no wind. A great night ............ especially for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 11PM. A perfect night.


----------



## SINC

Still a very warm evening:


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely sweet aired 22










Perfect sky - gotta get out for a late ride.


----------



## SINC

20° with showers this morning, then another hot one at 29° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with clear skies, lots of sunshine and a light ocean breeze .............. and no humidity. Thus, another great day here in St.John's. After all the rain/drizzle/fog we experiences in June, people are wondering if Mother Nature forgot that this is St.John's, NL and has provided us with nearly two weeks of sunshine and 20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading. We set a record for this day surpassing the high temp set back in 1951. Records have been falling here almost daily.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like the string of (non) 30° days is over we had either two or three. Sadly the town thermometer was under lock-down so the official total for the year is still zero, though we do have one 29.9 on the books.

Mid 20s for the rest of the week here in SW AB. Probably about time to start gathering firewood for the winter. It does warm you several times over. However the cutting, hauling, bucking, splitting and stacking all happens at a time of year when no additional heat is wanted.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

25C as we approach 5PM, but with no humidex and a nice ocean breeze, it is the conclusion to a grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

28° with a low humidex of 30°, a bit more comfortable than the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies and no wind ............. a great evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C, but there is no humidity and a nice breeze, so it should be another glorious day here in St.John's. Today is day #15 in a row when we received temps over 20C. Amazing ............ Everyone is waiting for it to end, but even EC is on our side. We shall see.

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

17° with heavy cloud and rain this morning, changing to a sunny high of 30° again today. Terrific loud thunder and lightning storm around 2:00 a.m with a lightning bolt striking a metal garbage container at the arena just a half block from our home. Then of course fire engines and sirens, so got little sleep. The sound of that strike literally shook the house.


----------



## eMacMan

A hazy but sunny morning starting out at 9°C. Must be smoke from some distant forest fire. Gorgeous sunset last night. Does make one think what this valley would have looked like with all the coke ovens smoldering away.

Again just shy of 30°C yesterday, looks like more of the same today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, just a bit of a breeze and 24C temps as we approach noon. Luckily, there is no humidity, so it is just a hot day here .......... at least by our standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds have drifted on in to help cool things down a bit. We hit 26C and now it is down to 24C in difused sunshine.


----------



## SINC

26° now with a humidex of 31°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out again, but we are stuck at 24C, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few clouds overhead and 20C at nearly 1030PM. A great end to a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C this morning. Should be another fine day.


----------



## SINC

13° under clear skies this morning on the way to a warm 27° high.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C going up to 25C. A bit of rain is in the forecast, but I am not sure we are going to get any with the sun shining as it currently is at 8AM. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like rain and temps in the low 20°s will be the norm over the next few days. 

Now that the rain, thunder and lightning have abated EC has posted a; "Severe Thunderstorm Warning."


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 26C humidex reading, but a brisk ocean breeze keeps things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Looks like rain and temps in the low 20°s will be the norm over the next few days.
> 
> Now that the rain, thunder and lightning have abated EC has posted a; "Severe Thunderstorm Warning."


Send some this way, eMacMan. Both Halifax and St.John's are very dry this July.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C with the humidex, breaking a record high set in 1963.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing, no rain in sight, and if EC is to be believed, we shall experience over three weeks straight of 20C or more temps from late June until next week. That has never happened ever in St.John's, at least going back to date from records in 1881 up until now.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and clear skies ........... no wind and no bugs ............. a great evening to be outside stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and a beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

13° here this morning on the way to a muggy and smoky 28° as smoke from forest fires continues to choke us. Thunder storms are forecast for this afternoon that may clean the air somewhat.


----------



## eMacMan

15°C this fine soggy morning in SW AB. Cloud coverage was more than sufficient to block whatever chance we might have had at seeing that Aurora from Thursdays big X-flare.


----------



## MacDoc

You have not missed the window



> The earth is due to be hit this morning by a massive blast of solar radiation that NASA warns could temporarily disrupt satellite communications and power grids.
> 
> The solar storm began Thursday when a sunspot unleashed a huge flare that hurled a cloud of highly charged particles toward earth at almost 5-million kilometres an hour.
> 
> 
> WATCH
> Video: Massive solar flare hurtling toward Earth
> Scientists say it’s the strongest sun storm so far this summer, adding it could be up to 300-thousand kilometres long.
> 
> NASA says the solar eruption could trigger an exceptional northern lights display that may be seen as far south as Alabama and California.
> 
> There have been five previous solar outbursts already this year, but none caused any problems on Earth.





> STILL WAITING FOR THE CME: The CME launched toward Earth by the July 12th X-flare has not yet arrived. However, we are still within the forecast window set by analysts at the Goddard Space Weather Lab. The cloud should hit at 09:17 UT plus or minus 7 hours on Saturday, July 14th. Weekend auroras are likely. Aurora alerts: text, voice.



Cool image 









SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


----------



## eMacMan

MacDoc said:


> You have not missed the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids



That would have been about 2 AM this morning. If EC is correct this heavy cloud cover will last into Tuesday. So our only hope here is that this one hangs in for awhile and the cloud cover lifts tonight. Not a very likely combo I am afraid.

The last really great Northern Lights Display I saw was more years back than I care to admit to. Still should be a few more X-Flares before things start to subside late next year. Maybe one will finally come through.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and partly sunny today. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a quiet evening. No wind so all is calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and still calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SUNDAY MORNING SKY SHOW: Set your alarm for dawn on Sunday morning, July 15th. Venus, Jupiter and the crescent Moon are gathering for a bright three-way conjunction in the eastern sky before sunrise.


----------



## MacDoc

If it's clear look north


----------



## SINC

4:36 AM MDT Sunday 15 July 2012

Environment Canada

Rainfall warning for:

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park issued

Heavy rainfall today and tonight.

A low pressure system has spread rainfall into Central Alberta today. A band of rain has pushed north extending from Whitecourt through Edmonton towards Lloydminster. This band of rain is expected to stall in Central Alberta and then wrap back down to the south as the low pressure system moves off. This will result in significant rainfall accumulations today and tonight in addition to the rainfall that was received overnight. Many areas of Central Alberta received 20 to 30 millimetres of rain overnight with areas west of Edmonton reporting over 50 millimetres. The Edmonton and Drayton Valley regions will likely receive an additional 30-50 millimetres by Monday morning with another 40-60 millimetres of rain expected for the Spruce Grove and Barrhead regions. The rain is expected to taper off Monday morning.

Currently 17°, just shy of our daytime high of 19° today with steady rain.

This is a HUGE system:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> If it's clear look north


It was quite clear here in St.John's. I got up at about 330AM and watched it until about 5AM. Took some pictures, but the camera would not fully focus upon the earth shine in the crescent moon. Still, it was one of those sights that one remembers for a lifetime .............. nothing spectacular, but something that helps to make one pause and ponder the more important aspects in Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 14C and sunny. Rain, which we really need, is forecast for Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we approach noon. The sun is very hot to the skin with no breeze of any sort to help cool things down a bit.


----------



## screature

SINC said:


> 4:36 AM MDT Sunday 15 July 2012
> 
> Environment Canada
> 
> Rainfall warning for:
> 
> City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park issued
> 
> *Heavy rainfall today and tonight.*...
> 
> This is a HUGE system:


We sure could use some of that here... it's been over a month now with no rain at all and with the night and mornings staying so warm we haven't even had any dew during that whole time.


----------



## johnp

In the mid-high teens in these parts, overcast, with a very light rain, but more of a mist right here. Rain and cooler temperatures in the long-range forecast.


----------



## SINC

Still 17° and raining, but more lightly now. The street is alive with people out enjoying the cool refreshing rain after all the heat we endured.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> We sure could use some of that here... it's been over a month now with no rain at all and with the night and mornings staying so warm we haven't even had any dew during that whole time.


Same here, Screature. We have had 18 straight days of 20C temps or more, a record, with sunshine for most of the day for all of those days. Rain is forecast for Tuesday, but not much I fear. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> SUNDAY MORNING SKY SHOW: Set your alarm for dawn on Sunday morning, July 15th. Venus, Jupiter and the crescent Moon are gathering for a bright three-way conjunction in the eastern sky before sunrise.


Jupiter is on the top, with the crescent moon underneath it, Venus underneath both of them, and the star, Aldebaran slightly off to the right. Quite the early morning show.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies and no wind .............. a grand night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## MacDoc

Well it was a reallllllly big show....

Video: Aurora borealis in time-lapse - The Globe and Mail

23 now here - but was hot and stormy day - lots of fun with crosswinds at 140 kph on the 407 on the mcycle 2 up. Tiring ride.
Lovely out now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise and currently 13C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and already 19C this morning, but there is a light ocean breeze and no humidity, so it shall be a pleasant day. The forecasted rain for tomorrow has now been pushed back to Thursday.  My rain barrel is nearly empty.


----------



## SINC

16° here this morning with light rain and a high of 26°. While the rains help extinguish some of the forest fires, lightning strikes started six more.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and sultry - nother drought day on the way - lots of promise of rain but little delivery tho Toronto got a brief drenching.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny with a nice ocean breeze as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with sunshine, big fluffy clouds drifting overhead, and only a slight breeze. No humidity to speak of, so it is nice being outside.


----------



## SINC

21° as we approach the noon hour, but mostly scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and a warm 23C at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Back to sunny and warm here today, after a rather mixed and cooler 'break' yesterday. Heading to a high in the low-mid teens ... nice for these parts.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C but clouding over. Dare we hope for rain? We really need something and soon.


----------



## MacDoc

Tasmania got a show









31 again and droughty at the Forks - fan is nice


----------



## SINC

23° with a humidex of 28° this afternoon with bright sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 19C with a light ocean breeze as the sun is getting lower in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess parts of Canada are not alone in their drought conditions. 

"(CNN) -- The pool is closed in Warrenton, Missouri. Cattle ponds are drying up in Arkansas. Illinois is in danger of losing its corn crop.

Even the mighty Mississippi River is feeling low amid what the National Climatic Data Center reported Monday is the largest drought since the 1950s.

The center said about 55% of the country was in at least moderate short-term drought in June for the first time since December 1956, when 58% of the country was in a moderate to extreme drought.

The hot, dry weather in June, which ranked as the third-driest month nationally in at least 118 years, according to the center, made the problem worse. The portion of the country suffering from severe to extreme short-term drought dramatically expanded in June, up to nearly 33% from 23% the month before."

U.S. drought biggest since 1956, climate agency says - CNN.com


----------



## johnp

And some areas of BC are now experiencing results of the heavy rains of June - with deadly mudslides --

3 women still missing in Johnsons Landing slide - Yahoo! News Canada
Fairmont Hot Springs mudslide traps 600 at RV park | Daily Brew - Yahoo! News Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> And some areas of BC are now experiencing results of the heavy rains of June - with deadly mudslides --
> 
> 3 women still missing in Johnsons Landing slide - Yahoo! News Canada
> Fairmont Hot Springs mudslide traps 600 at RV park | Daily Brew - Yahoo! News Canada


Sadly, all too true. I have seen clips of this devastation and loss of life. We have friends who now live in Kaslo, BC, and hope they are well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, 15C with the hope of some rain. We shall see.


----------



## slipstream

Dog days of summer. Love it. Reminds me of summer holidays in grade school. Pickup baseball, then lying around on the grass watching clouds, with a slurpee brain freeze. And the dog flaked out panting alongside. How life ought to be lived.


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> Dog days of summer. Love it. Reminds me of summer holidays in grade school. Pickup baseball, then lying around on the grass watching clouds, with a slurpee brain freeze. And the dog flaked out panting alongside. How life ought to be lived.


This is turning out to be the hottest July here in St.John's ever ........ and also the driest. Still, I can recall those "slurpee brain freeze" moments. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Memorial Univ. prof took this shot of a solar flare seen just outside of St.John's early this morning.


----------



## SINC

17° with light showers making it muggy. A high today of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the hope of a bit of rain ............ which seems to be falling just north of us. The sun is trying to shine through the clouds so we shall see. Personally, I am rooting for the rain to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

11AM, 18C and the sun is coming out from behind the clouds. Looks like another day with no rain.  We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

29 before 10 am - glad I left the a/c on overnight.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hit 31 at 10 AM, I'm staying in the basement with the cats


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 29 before 10 am - glad I left the a/c on overnight.


XX) Still, you should not have mentioned leaving the a/c on overnight ......... it will only bring out the "whips and scorn" of others. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hit 31 at 10 AM, I'm staying in the basement with the cats


A few of our dogs have done this on hot and humid days here in St.John's .......... which, while rare, do happen a couple of times a year.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Ok, enough already!

Temp just hit 32.5 with 53% humidity and it's only 11:05 Am.

I'm very happy I switched to geothermal!

@ Dr. G
I just returned from your neck of the woods, camped in Pippy park over the long week-end. Spent a few days getting lost in St. John and enjoying the cooler weather on the patio at Jungle Jim's.

Great place, great drinks, too much food!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Ok, enough already!
> 
> Temp just hit 32.5 with 53% humidity and it's only 11:05 Am.
> 
> I'm very happy I switched to geothermal!
> 
> @ Dr. G
> I just returned from your neck of the woods, camped in Pippy park over the long week-end. Spent a few days getting lost in St. John and enjoying the cooler weather on the patio at Jungle Jim's.
> 
> Great place, great drinks, too much food!


OBD, that is my neck of the woods, in that I live just down from Pippy Park near Churchill Park. You had some good weather ............. but we could use some typical rain/drizzle/fog just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently sunny and 21C with a light breeze. We still need some rain, which now might come tonight. We shall see.


----------



## JCCanuck

In TO it is 36°C or 97°F, with humidex it's 44°C or  113°F.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> In TO it is 36°C or 97°F, with humidex it's 44°C or  113°F.


 Sorry to hear this. Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C but we only had a brief sprinkle of rain an hour or so ago.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 19C but we only had a brief sprinkle of rain an hour or so ago.


I'm thinking that might happen to us as well - overnight or tomorrow. We could use a decent shower (or two) to 'clean/clear' the air, wash some of the pollen dust and such from the trees, and all. My eyes need it!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we might get some rain overnight, but the heavy rain is just north of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

All last year, St.John's had a total of 13 days with temps of 20C or higher. This year, so far, we have had 27 such days.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, it looks like the hottest part has passed, We had 35.5 here in mid afternoon, and it has dropped to 28 now (8:18 PM).

So far no rain/thunderstorms, but the sky is clouding over, so we may get lucky and have a good soaker overnight.

One of our local farmers is still pushing to get all the straw baled, finished with the combine late last night. Tough as nails they are! 

I'd have folded long ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 15C this morning. We got a bit of rain overnight, but not enough to make a real difference. Maybe today we will get a little bit more. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Much nicer this morning, 19 at 6:30 am, humidity seems high though. (75%)

Didn't get any rain, a few rumbles and occasional flash of lightning last night, but that was all.


_________

Remember: A day without sunshine is like.....night!


----------



## SINC

A beautiful steady overnight rain that fell softly has soaked us and the landscape. It lasted about five hours. Now 17° on the way to morning showers and afternoon sunny periods with a high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the sun slowly burning off the morning fog. A fine day is in store for us.


----------



## MacDoc

Much improved 25 - good air - that was a weird Tstorm - lots of very big lightning - not much rain - very gusty


----------



## Dr.G.

No breeze at all .......... 23C but with a 30C humidex reading at noon. That is hot for us, even in July.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 32C humidex reading, but at least there is a bit of a breeze from the south.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C but with only a 30C humidex reading and a bit of a stronger breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading at just past 6PM, but there is now a nice breeze off of the ocean, which is going to make this a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Currently 26° with a humidex of 30° and we are under a severe thunderstorm watch as ominous black clouds have gathered in the west and obliterated the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 22C with no humidex readings and a nice ocean breeze. A great evening for a salmon BBQ.


----------



## SINC

It is now raining steadily with much thunder in the distance. Lightning is expected soon as well.


----------



## johnp

The sky has cleared here, and the temperature is up .... great ... just in time to heat the apartment up once again, for my cooking, and our tv viewings this evening!! Thought we might just luck out and the escape the sun this eve!! It's here we go again time!!


----------



## SINC

The rain is now much heavier and the 'watch' has turned into a 'warning' now. Temperature has fallen from 26° to 17° in the past hour and winds have increased quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and very breezy right now. We might get some rain, but I doubt it. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Something big is headed our way.

"he new iceberg is likely to follow the path of the one in 2010, Muenchow said. That broke apart into smaller icebergs headed north, then west and last year started landing in Newfoundland, he said."


Iceberg twice the size of Manhattan breaks off Greenland glacier -- 120 square kilometre chunk splits from northerly tip of Petermann Glacier

Iceberg twice the size of Manhattan breaks off Greenland glacier - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange clouds were being seen outside of St.John's this afternoon. They have been identified as an 'Altocumulus Standing Lenticular Cloud'.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Getting to the end of another nice day.

22.5°C, and a very light breeze just after 8 pm. Perfect for a BBQ supper with a bottle of wine, Us & the cats sitting out on the deck watching the birds.

Maybe a little decadent, - what a wonderful place to be!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Getting to the end of another nice day.
> 
> 22.5°C, and a very light breeze just after 8 pm. Perfect for a BBQ supper with a bottle of wine, Us & the cats sitting out on the deck watching the birds.
> 
> Maybe a little decadent, - what a wonderful place to be!


That's just about what we had, OBD ................ with BBQ salmon, some wine, but we had five doxies running about out back as we ate supper outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beaurtiful sunrise this morning here in St.John's. Currently, it is 16C with a light breeze, blue skies and very clean smelling air off of the Atlantic. A great day is in store for us.


----------



## SINC

15° under cloudy skies with more showers in the forecast this morning and sunny breaks this afternoon. High today of 24°.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Was 21.5°C when I looked earlier (9 ish)

Cloudy/overcast no wind at all, very quiet outside, seems like mother nature is waiting - perhaps for some rain, which would be nice.

The raccoons were about last night, little muddy handprints on the front deck, dirt in the cats water. I guess they're having a tough time finding water.


----------



## SINC

We got some heavy rain that stopped a half hour ago and the sun is now shining. Great day for Edmonton's Capital Ex parade this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a nice ocean breeze. A grand day to be outside in the garden.


----------



## CubaMark

Here in Zacatecas, we finally have rain - so my father-in-law might have beans this season. The drought of the last couple of years has been devastating for farmers.

In New York, a passenger on an airplane caught this great shot:

\
(HuffingtonPost)


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. Great pic, CM. 

Here in St.John's we are having the warmest and dryest July in history. We had a strange cloud sighted outside of St.John's the other day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 23C with a light breeze, no humidity, and the possibility of a great sunset forming in the west due to all the dryness. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drought sends 'mighty Mississippi' river levels near record lows -- what would Mark Twain say/do if his river boat could not reach "mark twain"??????????

Drought sends 'mighty Mississippi' river levels near record lows – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and a clear evening with no wind. A fine night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy and 18C this morning at just past 6AM. Hopefully, we shall get some rain today, since we have a very sunny and very warm weekend forecasted by EC. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sunny with cloudy periods and 12° as we head for a pleasant summer day at 24°. Great weather for the start of the Edmonton Indy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a bit of rain this morning, but not much. A light drizzle is currently falling, which should clear with a sunny warm weekend ahead of us. I can't believe I am hoping for rain, but we do need one or two good days of heavy rain. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Great day so far, nice and cool early this morning, 18°C around 7:am, warmed to 21°C now (10:21) but still much cooler than what we've been getting.

EC predicting 29° for the weekend, so I'm not sure how much I will get done outside. Maybe scrub down the ole BBQ and the deck with the pressure washer. Then break for a glass of wine in the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is breaking through the cloud cover, but it is only 16C with a nice ocean breeze. Our forecast is for temps in the low to mid-20s with lots of sunshine, so today might be a good day to open up the windows and let some cool fresh air inside.


----------



## SINC

17° now but our cloudy periods have turned to full overcast, although it does not look or feel like any rain will fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 17° now but our cloudy periods have turned to full overcast, although it does not look or feel like any rain will fall.


Exactly the same conditions here, although I suspect it will clear up here by tonight. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

The rain arrived here about 9am, with showers since. In the mid-high teens and muggy (indoors and out).


----------



## MacDoc

Exceptionally nice day - clean air 25 degrees :clap: - more please.


----------



## johnp

Just past 2pm here, and we've been out on the balcony enjoying the sights & sounds of some most-welcomed rain showers. The trees will be washed, the air cleansed ... and cooler sleeping temperatures tonight!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C right now. No rain in the forecast until late next week.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, at 6:10 it's 26.5°, sunny and no rain in sight. Supposed to cool off overnight, will have to open all the windows - get some fresh air in.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well, at 6:10 it's 26.5°, sunny and no rain in sight. Supposed to cool off overnight, will have to open all the windows - get some fresh air in.


That is what I have been doing all afternoon, and will continue to do so this evening. This weekend is going to be warm, by St.John's standards (mid-20C range with no humidity), but this cools off the house well will cool clean air.


----------



## johnp

It's heading to 4pm here, the rain showers have stopped (darn!!), the sky is still overcast but has brightened considerably ... suspect there will/could be some clearing for this evening. We would be quite happy to not see such. Facing west as we do, a little less sun for our late-afternoon and evening would be just fine!!


----------



## SINC

We've clouded over again and are at 25° with a humidex of 28°. Sticky and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 13C and foggy. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning, with current temps at 13C. A great day is in store for us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning and a massive thunderstorm just rolled through. Intense lightning, booming thunder and so much rain in a half hour the streets were flooded as storm sewers could not keep up. Much more rain today with a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 20C temps with a nice ocean breeze. A great day to be outside gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C, but with no humidity and a nice breeze, it is still a great day to be outside in the garden.


----------



## SINC

19° as we near the noon hour, but with the RH at 83%, very high for here, it is sticky and quite warm with brief sunny periods which increases that hot feeling.


----------



## johnp

In the high teens here at noon .. cloudy, but brightening sky, muggy warm. Some light showers earlier. Forecasted to go into the low-mid 20's.


----------



## OldeBullDust

It's now up to 29.5°C this afternoon (3:10 PM), again not my type of outdoor weather, it was down to 13° last night - perfect for sleeping with the windows wide open.

Probably have supper out on the deck later this evening.

My son & I will be tasting a few souvenir beers I brought back from Newfoundland - something to be savoured slowly while watching the evening light fade.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> It's now up to 29.5°C this afternoon (3:10 PM), again not my type of outdoor weather, it was down to 13° last night - perfect for sleeping with the windows wide open.
> 
> Probably have supper out on the deck later this evening.
> 
> My son & I will be tasting a few souvenir beers I brought back from Newfoundland - something to be savoured slowly while watching the evening light fade.


I am going to have some Quidi Vidi Light beer when I finish grading. Is this the brand of beer you are having? Did you try any ice berg vodka while you were here?


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 25C this afternoon, but with no humidity and a nice breeze, it was not too bad to be working outside.


----------



## OldeBullDust

@ DR.G

OK, it's now 30°C at 4:05 PM

Definite "hide in the basement" weather - the cats confirm it.

Sorry, no Quidi Vidi, brought back a small case each of Black Horse, Dominion Ale and Star blue. All quite acceptable. Also a couple of bottles of Iceberg & Outport wine - a little different from my normal selection.

Missed the Vodka, just too many other tempations.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> @ DR.G
> 
> OK, it's now 30°C at 4:05 PM
> 
> Definite "hide in the basement" weather - the cats confirm it.
> 
> Sorry, no Quidi Vidi, brought back a small case each of Black Horse, Dominion Ale and Star blue. All quite acceptable. Also a couple of bottles of Iceberg & Outport wine - a little different from my normal selection.
> 
> Missed the Vodka, just too many other tempations.


Interesting. Those beers are not considered to be premium here in NL, but are popular. I like Quidi Vidi beer since it is brewed in St.John's. I love Rodrigues wine made from local berries.


Rodrigues Winery


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 18C with a light breeze. A great night to sleep with the windows open.


----------



## OldeBullDust

I based my selection on the recommendation of a couple local gentlemen I met in Bishops Falls - they were obviously familiar with the product.

Quiet night, 21° now, cooling down nicely


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> I based my selection on the recommendation of a couple local gentlemen I met in Bishops Falls - they were obviously familiar with the product.
> 
> Quiet night, 21° now, cooling down nicely


True. Those beers have been around as long as I have been here, and are favorite brands at the various Canadian Legion halls throughout NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a nice sunrise and the sounds of song birds greeting the start of a new day. Currently it is 15C with a very light breeze and blue skies.


----------



## SINC

13° under sunny skies with a nice high of 26° today. Perfect day for the Indy run in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and sunny 22C with no humidity but no wind as we approach noon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

EC predicts a very hot & sticky day

It's 29°C already - 11:26 AM

Oh Well, If all I ever have to worry about is the heat on an otherwise beautiful summer day....


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at 1PM, but no humidex reading and a slight ocean breeze to help make this a fine day.


----------



## OldeBullDust

A toasty 31° at 1:27 PM

and 50% humidity!


----------



## MacDoc

30 and mugly


----------



## SINC

24° with the humidex at 28° on a nice warm and sunny afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C down from a sunny 26C and no humidity. A great day.


----------



## johnp

Cloudy-bright, and in the high-teens here at 'mid-afternoon'. Dark and overcast morning, and quite 'cool' compared to recent previous mornings. It looks to be getting brighter, but forecasts call for some rain "later", and maybe into early-Monday.


----------



## SINC

25° and humid makes it feel like 29°, a nice afternoon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Early evening, nice time, had a bit of rain here and there.

Down to 25°C at 7:42 PM

But the humidity has jumped up to 72%, break into a sweat just sitting and watching the clouds pass in review.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a light breeze. Will be nice to yet again sleep with all the windows open. The only drawback is listening to the songbirds starting at 5AM. Still, it is a nice way to go to sleep and then to wake up.


----------



## SINC

Still 20° at 1:00 a.am and with a high of 21° with thunderstorms forecast today, we can expect little change.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice sunrise forming in the eastern skies. No wind, so a very quiet morning except for the songbirds greeting us to the start of a new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and very sunny, but with no humidity and a light ocean breeze, it is another great day.


----------



## SINC

Little change here, now at 19° and although it has yet to rain or produce a T-storm, it sure looks like it could at any moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C, and this might not be our high for the day. We are running about +4C above our average for the month of July this year.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Sunny and Hot!

34°C - humidity just 46%, stiff hot wind.

All the large farms have their big sprinklers running full blast

This kind of weather sometimes leads to some very vigorous storms later


----------



## SINC

Now 20° and we have just been placed under a tornado watch:


----------



## OldeBullDust

It's now 34.5°C (307.65°K for the more scientifically minded) at 3:55 PM

Good breeze (guessing 50Km) but HOT!

Right Sinc, I'm wondering if we could get the same here.


----------



## MacDoc

37 air temp on the way up to the Forks - lots of dry wind and even dust blowing - feels like it wants to storm but no moisture. Sucky air quality as well - an unpleasant day. a/c was not keeping up - some fans in order.


----------



## SINC

As the sky turns black in the west, radar shows we may be in for a rough ride as a tornado watch has been issued for our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with blue skies and a light ocean breeze. The end of a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As the sky turns black in the west, radar shows we may be in for a rough ride as a tornado watch has been issued for our area.


Stay safe, mon ami. I always hate to see yellows and reds on the EC radar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C ............. a great night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch haboob engulf Phoenix -- Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## fjnmusic

Tornado watch here in Sherwood Park and surrounding area. 5:52 pm


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Tornado watch here in Sherwood Park and surrounding area. 5:52 pm


Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## MacDoc

trying hard to rain here - some thumps and bangs and a flashes - no water tho. 32 windy and dry and thumping at 9 pm in COTU


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> trying hard to rain here - some thumps and bangs and a flashes - no water tho. 32 windy and dry and thumping at 9 pm in COTU


No thumps or bumps here, MacDoc ............. and no rain. Now we are told we may get a bit on Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

trying - can count the drops hitting tho
some lightning - lots of wind, just about zero rain and it's gonna blow right on by 
Still sitting at 32 - hope people are not out - this is a very dangerous type of storm for lightning strikes,


----------



## SINC

We are still under threat. the arrow running from upper right shows here we are in relation to Edmonton, smack dab in the line of fire:


----------



## SINC

We are just getting hammered right now. The arrow shows our location just NW of Edmonton:


----------



## fjnmusic

fjnmusic said:


> Tornado watch here in Sherwood Park and surrounding area. 5:52 pm


Watch lifted.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, we got the rain earlier, a heavy downpour but it didn't last much more than half an hour.

All the major storms headed east - on the way to Ottawa

It's a more acceptable 23.5°C now with 76% humidity


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, no one in AB, SK or ON was hurt in the violent stroms of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is forming in the eastern skies once again, with sunshine and 24C being forecast for us.


----------



## MacDoc

23 here and I woke way too early at 1.30 am after crashing early - 13 degree temperature drop and pressure change all part of it - lovely after being stuffed up all day yesterday


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 18C as we approach 7AM. Still, the sun is shining and there is a nice clean breeze to make this a fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Just 12° with a high of 21° today and more T-storms forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at just 830AM. We are in for a hot day here.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just 24° here at the moment (10:22 AM), with humidity at 71% - down from 87% earlier this morning.

Had a little more rain overnight, not a serious storm for us.
A few broken tree branches and parts of the flower gardens are knocked over (they will recover), so I guess we got off relatively lightly.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading, very sunny, and a light wind to help moderate the heat. Hopefully, this is our high for the day .......... with some rain on Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

More tornado warnings issued for the capital area this morning and afternoon. Currently at 15° under dark skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More tornado warnings issued for the capital area this morning and afternoon. Currently at 15° under dark skies.


Stay safe, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 29C humidex reading. The winds are still fairly brisk, but not a cloud in the sky make the sun hot to the skin unless he/she is in the shade. Air Quality is 2, but the UV is 8.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a pleasant 20C with only a light ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C with no wind at all. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning with more T-storms which will likely spawn more tornados. A high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, clear skies, clean air and 21C at just past noon.


----------



## eMacMan




----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


>


Same here ............. sunshine, 22C and blue skies ............. and a smile on my face since rain is being forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with no humidity and no wind.


----------



## johnp

Back to some summer weather here today, after a two-day 'retreat'. Sunshine, blue sky, and a temperature heading to 24C, or so, just getting into the 20's now. Nice to see a pretty morning again for my early-walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 19C and no wind, with a nice half moon up in the southern skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of fog just off the coast, which is not very far from where I am sitting. I can hear the fog horns at the mouth of the St.John's harbor.


----------



## SINC

18° and a whole lot better forecast for the next week. Nice to know our trip to SK will be sunny and warm over the weekend.


----------



## MacDoc

Yippee


----------



## MacDoc

That's more like it - 19 and rainin' all over the world.










well at least southern Ontario :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C this morning.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to 24° with still more T-storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C right now, with a light drizzle .............. but we need some real rain.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rain last night, goodly amount

Overcast this morning, maybe we'll get some more


----------



## MacDoc

There will be square dances in the Ontario farm communities - still raining. and a lovely 22 :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> There will be square dances in the Ontario farm communities - still raining. and a lovely 22 :clap:


No dancing here, MacDoc.  We received about 2mm of rain and now it is just foggy once again.


----------



## johnp

Just pushing on 11am, bright sunshine, blue sky, and in the mid-20's. Lovely west coast day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with no wind ............... and no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light fog rolling in from the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

27° humidex makes for a very warm evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light drizzle. Guess that is all the precip we shall be getting since sunshine and 22C temps are forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning under clear skies, no wind and a high today of 27° as we prepare to make a 550 km run in the motor home this morning, arriving in Saskatoon around noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this morning. Going to be another fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C and it's not even 10AM yet. Going to be a hot day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C with a 28C humidex reading and a nice breeze as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 30C humidex reading. This is the 7th day when the humidex reading was over 30C in the month of July .............. and that is record for me. In all my 35 years here in St. John's, we have only gotten to five days with a humidex reading of 30C or greater three times. This will be the 4th time, but with 7 days over 30C.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 9PM and no wind. A warm night, but at least the air is clean and there is no humidity.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and more Tstorms on the way - yay .rain....


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of rain forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

21°C here also, expected rain but it was a no-show

Oh well, there's always tomorrow.

9:17 PM, have to do a small layout for my daughter, then it's off to bed.


----------



## SINC

Steady rain and 18° here in Saskatoon this morning with booming thunder and lightning that heralds more to come. High of 29° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling, at long last, and the fog horns are wailing in the St.John's harbor, with 15C temps.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and quite nice out.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very light drizzle and 16C temps. Guess the rain has stopped for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with fog rolling in and no wind at all. Luckily, I set out empty garbage cans and pails to capture as much water as possible overnight, and now my rain barrel is about half full.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Winding down a long day - now 6:39 PM, temp down to 24.5°

Feels good to sit, relax, and enjoy a cold one.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the fog slowly heading back towards the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## johnp

Our apartment faces west, it's 4pm, the sky is a bright blue, and the sun is shining directly at our balcony, and just starting to touch and enter our windows. A bright evening ahead .... but the temperature is not terribly hot (in the low-20's) .. so we'll be saved from baking!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Our apartment faces west, it's 4pm, the sky is a bright blue, and the sun is shining directly at our balcony, and just starting to touch and enter our windows. A bright evening ahead .... but the temperature is not terribly hot (in the low-20's) .. so we'll be saved from baking!!


Sounds like a fine day in Lotus Land, johnp. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

16° in Grenfell Sask. this morning on the way to a hot 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny, on the way to a quiet 23C today.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Now 10:30 here, temp risen 1° in the last half hour to 23°
Heading towards 31° today

EC predicts no rain today or Monday, possible showers Tuesday

Grass crumbles when you walk on it, front pasture is mostly weeds, but I won't cut it until the rains return.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a nearly full moon in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Anyone else looking up at the beautiful moon in the southern sky????


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 16C this morning. All is quiet on the eastern front.


----------



## SINC

15° here in Grenfell SK. this morning and with a high of 27° combined with an RH of 93%, it will be a sticky one today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and sunny with no wind, no humidity, no stress. A fine day so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach 1PM. Still a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds have rolled in and it is now 18C. Might even get a bit of rain. We shall see, since we could use some.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Too hot!

29.5°C at 5:24 PM, humidity 42%

Can't work outside today, EC is predicting rain for tomorrow, hope it actually shows up.

Last weeks rain didn't match the need for more water on the fields. The sweet corn is good so far, but it's starting to dry out on the lower leaves. Grass has not recovered, even the weeds are looking droopy


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with some much needed rain. All should be green and lush in tomorrow's sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 17C as the needed overnight rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with much thunder and lightning at 16° in Grenfell this morning on the way to a wet , muggy day at 30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with the sun trying to burn off the fog. Might be a nice sunny day by this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through and the thermometer on the shade side of the motor home reads 26° at just after 9:00 a.m. It's gonna be a cooker here in Grenfell!


----------



## OldeBullDust

We're currently experiencing a break in a series of strong thunderstorms, -classic summer thunderboomers with lots of lightning & gusty wind.

No damage here, just heavy driving rain. Temp dropped from 26° before lunch to 21° now. -

The air smells cool & fresh - wonderful


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah left my pillow on the hammock - now getting revived in the dryer - not a lot of rain but anything is good. Was a mild cell but quite a distinct line.










Nice down to 21 the other side of that front - damn it was muggy this morning

Wow a deluge on the back side of the line.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C. The sun never came out, but with the overnight rain the past two days, my rain barrel is full and Nature has watered everything for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very quiet and calm and 16C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C, with fog starting to roll in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 15C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as the sun is trying to burn away the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

13° here in Regina this morning, half way to a sunny high today of 26°.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely quiet 21 with sun :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A very still 19C outside right now. Not much noise being made by people, cars, wind .............. or dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 1PM with the sun breaking though the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 21C at just past 3PM. A great day for our regatta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at 530PM. It turned into a great summer's day here in St.John's.


----------



## johnp

Just about 1:30pm here and it's been quite a fine day -- mostly sunny, and bright, in the low-20's at present, with a light breeze. Will likely hit the mid-20's mark this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as we near 9PM. Should be a good night for stargazing.


----------



## MacDoc

18 in lovely clear morning -








Incredible moon out last night


----------



## SINC

13° with showers and a high of 20° here in Battleford, SK this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C this morning, with a clean ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a nice ocean breeze as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as the sun is now shining at just about 1PM. Going to be a warm afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C as we approach 3PM, but the sun is now behind clouds. Still, it's a quiet afternoon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

26°C at 3:20 Pm here, humidity at 68%

Overcast sky, a few drops of rain here & there but no wind worth mentioning

Very close - air seems thick - like breathing second hand exhaled breath!

I'm back in my "office", much cooler/dryer here.


----------



## MacDoc

Some wicked this way comes.....

Gonna be an interesting ride in Pennsylvania this weekend. :yikes:












> Approximate timing for the nasty storms from Indianapolis to Detroit, Toronto and Ottawa would be Saturday evening into early Sunday.
> 
> During Sunday, the storms would affect areas from Nashville to Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, Buffalo, Scranton, Albany and Montreal.


Severe Weather Outbreak Dakotas to New York


----------



## johnp

Overcast, and below 20C here all morning, but now as we approach 1pm, it's clearing, the sun's now dominant, and it's getting warmer. Into the low-mid-20's for a high I suspect. Much warmer for the next several days if the forecasts are correct .. could hit near 30C .. time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 20C as we pass 6PM.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool and Rainy.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and mild as we pass 10PM.


----------



## MacDoc

26 

Damn is it every gorgeous out tonight



















Any other night I'd be out there....but heading to Pennsylvania tomorrow on the motorcycle and preparing to dodge hail stones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice moon shots, MacDoc. Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling this morning.


----------



## SINC

11° with showers and a high of 23° today, but the sun will shine all through the long weekend holiday. Just returned from a 2,000 km trip through Alberta and Saskatchewan and have never seen such good crops or green countryside.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 30C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a strong breeze to help keep one cool.


----------



## eMacMan

Low of 3°C centigrade last night. has struggled up to 5°C this AM. Looks like cold and rainy shall rule today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 23C with a 31C humidex reading. This is our hottest day on this date since 1957.


----------



## johnp

Sunshine, clear blue sky, and in the low-mid-20's here at 10:45am -- heading to a high nearing or touching 30C. That's very warm for these parts.


----------



## SINC

We've now reached 18° with sunny breaks through the cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading. Even with a nice breeze, we shall need both fans tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C but with no humidex readings ................. and no wind. A still and quiet and warm night.


----------



## SINC

Now 22°, but we're turning up the heat again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach midnight but with no humidex and a beautiul nearly full moon risint in the south eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

17° and warm this morning on the way to a sunny day of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny morning, with 21C temps and it's not even 10AM. Going to be a hot day today.


----------



## johnp

Nearing the end of the noon hour here, our warmest day of the summer so far -- about 27C at present, heading to a high of 30C or so. Bright, cloudless sky. Forecast for more of the same tomorrow, and likely warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Summer hit us hard today with temps in the lower 30s before the humidex reading. With the humidex, unofficially, it was 40C, making today the hottest day in St.John's since they started to keep records back in the early 1880s.

Currently, it is 27C with a 36C humidex reading as we near 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The weather station atop the Chem/Physics Building on Memorial University's campus .............. about 1km from where I am currently sitting at home, made it official -- our temps hit 31C with a 40C humidex reading ........... making this the hottest day ever for St.John's.


----------



## johnp

It's 3pm here, and it's now 30C out in the shade on our apartment's balcony. Haven't seen that kind of temperature for a good while. Haven't a clue what the humidex might be, but do know it's a warm day on the left coast!!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading. Amazing for after 9PM. By now, the fog is usually rolling in to cool things down.


----------



## Kale58

Almost 9pm... still freakishly hot.... Send beer!









Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Kale58 said:


> Almost 9pm... still freakishly hot.... Send beer!
> View attachment 24724
> 
> 
> 
> Posted with Tapatalk


Sounds like us here in St.John's at about 3PM. Beer on it's way.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with no humidex reading as we approach 11PM. A high fog is upon us, lowering the temps. A high fog is about 100 meters above ground level, a low fog is at the tops of the trees .............. a low fog is when you can't see your dog at the end of a leash.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning. Far more reasonable weather than yesterday's heat.


----------



## johnp

6am, clear and warm. Temperature dropped down to the low-20's overnight. Warm, restless sleep for me.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning under sunny skies after a series of fierce thunder storms overnight. A high today of 28°


----------



## Kale58

No break in the heat here. I don't recall a summer where we've had the A/C running as much as we have. Crazy.









Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with sunny blue skies and a light ocean breeze as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

Blue (except for some distant smog), cloudless sky, and in the high-20's here as we approach 11am. The area is forecasted to hit between 28-33C for the high today. The apartment will be the same - ugh!!


----------



## SINC

Every day it seems now . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and a nice 18C at just past 5PM. Perfect BBQ weather.


----------



## johnp

1:20pm here and 29C in the shade out on our balcony. Still a bright, blue, cloudless sky. We just came in from a very short walkabout in the neighbourhood, and will now settle in and try to relax for the rest of the day!! Fans at the ready for later, when the sun actually hits our windows and enters the apartment!!!


----------



## MacDoc

27 now and the rain has moved through for the moment. Air feels fresh

Wild midnight ride back from Pennsylvania last night - moonlit night and a huge tailwind generated by this nipping at my heels.



















56 mpg, close to 20% more than normal and just got dumped on a few km from home at 4 am. - just enough to confirm the midnight ride was a good idea instead of sitting it out in PA.
Had two excellent riding days and a pleasant ride home thanks to my Nav sidekick who steered me through perfectly even with the detours......and shut up when I didn't need her. 

*MotionXDriver*....highly recommended for the iPhone.


----------



## johnp

Just after 3pm here, 31C out in the "not long to remain" shade on our balcony, and the same in downtown Vancouver, according to the weather report just heard via radio news. Can it go higher?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 18C right now, as a nice sunset is forming in the western skies.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A pleasant 18C right now, as a nice sunset is forming in the western skies.


That sounds so good!! The sun in the western sky is bent on blasting us with its rays!!! And will continuie to do so over the evening -- ouch!! No cooking tonight!!


----------



## SINC

Similar here as the heat is on with the humidex at 31°:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 16C and no wind ............... a perfect night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That sounds so good!! The sun in the western sky is bent on blasting us with its rays!!! And will continuie to do so over the evening -- ouch!! No cooking tonight!!


It was a beautiful sunset, and my wife did a great BBQ while I made the salads.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and a terrific north west flow - clearing out the Ohio gunk from yesterday - it reeked on the way home with the south wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 16C this morning, going up to a sunny 26C, but with no humidity and a light ocean breeze. Should shape up to be a grand summer's day here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## fjnmusic

Just starting to thunder. Again. Unusually wet summer in Edmonton for the last 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at just past 9AM. Going to be a warm day today.


----------



## Kale58

Sunny and 16c at 8:00am. Finally a chance to throw open the windows and get some fresh air in the house. 


Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Kale58 said:


> Sunny and 16c at 8:00am. Finally a chance to throw open the windows and get some fresh air in the house.
> 
> 
> Posted with Tapatalk


You might want to place your location below your avatar. Weather information without a location does not mean much. 

14° this morning on the way to another hot one at 29° today after a stormy night that caused much wind damage across the Edmonton region.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 27C humidex readings here in St.John's, NL ............. but with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze, it should be a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled down to 22C with a 26C humidex reading, but brisk breezes, so it is a fine evening.


----------



## MacDoc

25 and wind has calmed down - going for evening ride with kid and BBQ supper.
Restaurants Winona Ontario - Restaurant Stoney Creek - Southern BBQ Cuisine Hamilton - Authentic Diner Southern Ontario - Memphis Fire Barbeque Company - Chefs Steve and Lori Popp yum


----------



## Dr.G.

A very pleasant 21C with no humidex readings, and a light ocean breeze. A fine evening.


----------



## Kale58

SINC said:


> You might want to place your location below your avatar. Weather information without a location does not mean much.


Point taken 

Currently 27c with NO humidex. Might actually be able to BBQ without feeling like I'm one being grilled. 



Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

28° here now in St. Albert, but 33° with humidex. Too warm for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C still at just past 9PM. With a light breeze and no bugs, it is very pleasant to sit outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 6AM. Going to be another hot day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Surf's up in New Melbourne ....................... however, this is New Melbourne, NL, just outside of St.John's, NL. On Sat. we had all-time record setting temps with the humidex ............. so the perfect time to go for a dip in the North Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning with the sun trying to get through high, thin cloud and a high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex reading as we approach noon. After the hottest July in the history of St.John's (with records going back to 1881), we are now starting off August with the hottest first week in recorded history. Not sure about the rest of this month, but it is hot by our standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 37C humidex reading .............. hot and humid at only 1:11PM.


----------



## SINC

24° with the humidex at 30° just before 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 36C humidex reading at just past 4PM. The fact that there is no wind makes things very hot. Luckily, my basement is cool and dry for one and all to sit it out and wait for this evening.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 27C with a 36C humidex reading at just past 4PM. The fact that there is no wind makes things very hot. Luckily, my basement is cool and dry for one and all to sit it out and wait for this evening.


We've nearly matched you today Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C and still a 36C humidex reading ............. a very hot and humid evening for us.


----------



## SINC

We've taken the lead Dr. G., and now severe weather warnings have been issued. The air is still and feels heavy and ominous. Very black in the west and even greenish in the northwest now too.

EDIT A couple of minutes later and the wind has pickup up, dark clouds have rolled into the southern sky, enough to knock out satellite TV reception and so the rough weather begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 34C humidex reading at just past 8PM. Not much of an ocean breeze, but it should pick up once the sun has fully set below the horizon. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

And here in SW AB more . Topped out at 29°C today leaving yesterdays 32.8 as the high for this year. With the days getting shorter it is unlikely we shall see that fine number toppled.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is too hot to be inside. At 10PM it is 24C with a 32C humidex reading. This is about the hottest it has been this late at night in all my 35 years here in St.John's. This is feeling like the days and nights I was in Georgia .................. in late June/early July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 23C .............. all and all, a quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning on the way to another hot and sticky 30° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 36C humidex reading. This is shaping up as the hottest August in the history of St.John's, right on the heels of the hottest July in our history.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 37C humidex. There is a strong breeze which helps if one is out of the full sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Just before 11:00 and our humidex is already at 29°. It's gonna be a hot afternoon.


----------



## Kazak

Had one of the longest thunderstorms I can remember last night: almost four hours. Great fun, only I wish I hadn't been cycling when it started.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 35C humidex reading, but some rain clouds are slowly rolling in, so make a bit of much-needed rain will break this humidity. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Humidex now at 32° here. They are forecasting major storms later today as a series of T-storms and possible tornados roll through around the supper hour.


----------



## Kazak

I can vouch for the intensity of the thunderstorms headed your way, SINC.


----------



## Dr.G.

A couple minutes of light rain has brought us a bit of relief, but then it stopped and now is getting warmer once again.


----------



## johnp

Kazak said:


> I can vouch for the intensity of the thunderstorms headed your way, SINC.


+1 Our last evening's show was long, loud, and bright!!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C but with a 31C humidex reading. No real rain has fallen today to break this humidity.


----------



## SINC

We're surrounded:


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 30C humidex reading, but we got about three flashes of lightening, a few rumbles of thunder and a bit of rain to help bring down the humidity. Should be a quiet and milder evening from here onto the morning.


----------



## SINC

We continue to await the onslaught:


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clouds at just about 6AM. The overnight rain helped to break the humidity, so it is a cloudy but calm morning.


----------



## SINC

A nice cool 13° this morning with a sunny high of 25° this afternoon. Quite a thunder and lightning show last evening with really big downpours of rain.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Looks like a nice day

Temp was 17.5° at 6:30 this morning, up to 18° right now at 9:37 am

Steady misty light rain, ES indicates it will get heavier later in the day, just what we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 22C in sunshine, but no humidex readings. So, it shall be a grand day to work outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C but with a 30C humidex reading. In all my 35 years here in St. John's, I can't recall this many days of over 30C with the humidex.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well Marc, if this trend keeps up, maybe Newfoundland could become the "Canadian Caribbean" 

It's quite muggy here, temp is only 18.5° but the humidity is 96%. We're having short periods of misty rain, EC indicated a possibility of thunderstorms later this afternoon.

Time to stock up on cold brews.


----------



## johnp

About 20C here at noon .. a 'fresh' morning, with partly cloudy sky, and breeze. High in the low to mid-20's predicted.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant sunny afternoon at 23° with a refreshing breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with no humidity and a nice ocean breeze. A grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Well Marc, if this trend keeps up, maybe Newfoundland could become the "Canadian Caribbean"
> 
> It's quite muggy here, temp is only 18.5° but the humidity is 96%. We're having short periods of misty rain, EC indicated a possibility of thunderstorms later this afternoon.
> 
> Time to stock up on cold brews.


Well, global warming was to cool us down in that there would be more icebergs flowing our way and later in the year, to cool down the coastal waters and bring more fog. The past two Junes have been wet and cool, followed by ever increasing hotter and drier Julys ................. and now into August. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C on a clear still night. A perfect evening.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Time to pack it in for the day

Down to 16° now (11:05 pm) - humidity up to 98%

Not surprising I guess,- after all, it is raining


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise about half hour ago, and I have been sitting out on my back deck with a fresh cup of coffee enjoying the dawn's stillness and the mild temps of 16C with no wind.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning under partial cloud and a sunny afternoon at 24°. A pleasant August day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 16° this morning under partial cloud and a sunny afternoon at 24°. A pleasant August day indeed.


Exactly the same here, Sinc. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Wet with warning. 18 degrees and a nasty storm across Lake Ontario with potential waterspout and lots of sturm und drang.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the sun burning off the fog that suddenly moved in this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just after 2PM. No humidex reading and a nice breeze makes this a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 4PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach 10PM. A very quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of fog rolling in very slowly.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C, overcast, and not a bit of wind. Very calm and very still.


----------



## SINC

15° with partial cloud, a high of 24° and afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 21C .............. and not a bit of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 20C at 9PM ............... with no wind or fog. Strange ..............


----------



## SINC

A chilly summer morning at 6° but headed for a sunny summer day at 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy this morning, with 18C temps. A very quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

10:20am here, bright sun, cloudless sky, and getting warm -- in the 20's, and heading to the high-20's (or worse) for the high.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 20C with no humidex but no ocean breeze. Just sunshine.


----------



## SINC

20° as we near the noon hour. A sunny and pleasant summer afternoon ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C ............ a fine afternoon for gardening outside.


----------



## johnp

Approaching 2:30pm ... 27C out in the shade on our apartment's balcony. The sun's just starting to come over the railing, and will soon force us inside for the rest of the day. But one more "wine break", eh!!


----------



## SINC

The thermometer on the shady side of our motor home says 80°. (I'm a F scale kind of guy.) Quite comfortable with a fan going inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light breeze off of the ocean as we approach 10PM. A grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 6AM to the sound of the fog horn in St.John's harbor. Fog and drizzle this morning.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning under cloudy skies and a high of 24° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some needed rain washing away the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the fog and rain playing hide and seek.


----------



## johnp

Pushing towards noon, sunny and warm (in the mid-20's) ... mid-high-20's the predicted high. Little-no-breeze, and very light film of cloud to the southern horizon, considerable smog to the west.


----------



## johnp

Just after 3:30pm here and 29C out (in what shade we have left) on our balcony. There's too much sun now for us to stay out .. we've taken our wine and have come inside!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 30C humidex reading. Going to be an open window and fan night tonight.


----------



## SINC

24° with a humidex of 28° at the supper hours with a huge storm with high winds and heavy rains prepares to inundate the area tonight and al day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 22C with a 30C humidex reading. A light rain is falling and should break this humidity by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!

Golf ball-sized hail smashes windows in Calgary - Your Community


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 20C at 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 29C humidex reading ............. another hot day for us here in St.John's. Last August, we averaged 13C for the first two weeks of August, with no day over 16C. This year, we have not had a day below 16C and that was at night.


----------



## SINC

14° with steady rain and forecast to hang around all day with a high of only 15° today. High winds will add to the discomfort level.


----------



## OldeBullDust

19°C with 87% humidity at 11:30 am

Frequent showers

It's a nice temp to work outside But, while I am waterproof, I don't like working with wet wood - it gums up the router.

So it's back to inside stuff for the day I think


----------



## Dr.G.

24C in sunshine, with a 32C humidex reading. Very hot here this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A brief break in the rain at 15° with much more to come today by the look of the radar:


----------



## johnp

Warm (24C at present) and sunny .. predicted to get into the high-20's for the high. Higher temp's forecasted for us for the rest of the week, could see some high temperature records fall. Ugh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 34C humidex reading at nearly 330PM.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to just 13° over the noon hour with strong NW winds driving steady rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the past 30 minutes, we went from sunshine and 25C temps with a 33C humidex reading to dark clouds and 23C temps with strong winds and no humidex reading. If this was any other place in North America, I would say that there was a chance of a thunder storm, but not here. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the last of the rain clouds drifting away ............... taking with them our humidity.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° under scattered cloud this morning, but the rain has ended and a sunny afternoon will produce a high of 20°.


----------



## johnp

Pushing at 20C here, at 5:30am!! Heading to a high 20's high (or worse).


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the morning fog drifting away. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some blue sky showing through the clouds.


----------



## johnp

A warm one here --- it's 28C out in the shade on our balcony (at 1pm) -- will we touch or go over 30C as the high? This is very warm for these parts!! (not to mention for us apartment-dwellers!!)


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon in bright sunshine and cool breeze at 16°. Just like being in an air conditioned room! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a bit of sunshine. Should be a fine evening.


----------



## OldeBullDust

The sun is back now after a very heavy rain, an almost deafening downpour!

Temp 21° with 80% humidity

Everything is soaked, but it cleaned the air nicely


----------



## johnp

2:35pm and 29C here .... we just came inside from our first 'afternoon break' out on the balcony -- will try one more, before the sun's fully around, and too much to take. The air's warm, but the wine's chilled!!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at nearly 12:30AM ............. a fine early morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

Cool this morning at 8° warming to a pleasant summer day with a sunny high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C this morning. A fine day ahead for us.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am, and currently 26C out on our balcony. Forecasted to hit into the high 20's or low 30's -- could be our warmest day of the summer so far. Almost no breeze ... hopefully, that will change!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 18C with a very light breeze. An ideal afternoon.


----------



## johnp

11:30am, it's 27C, and there's a touch more beeze (yeah!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still 18C with no humidity ......... a very pleasant afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 21° with a cooling breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we head towards 6PM and a nice evening.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Bang on 4:00, temp 28°C with 63% humidity

I had to come in, just couldn't handle the heat anymore
Back in my office with a cold one to help recover!


----------



## johnp

1:35pm here ... and 29C out in the shade in our balcony where just a enjoyed a cold drink. Inside for a while, then out again before the sun hits!!


----------



## johnp

It's now 2:40 pm, and it's 30C. We have just enjoyed our last cold drink outside!!


----------



## SINC

A lovely sunny afternoon at 23° with a gentle breeze.


----------



## johnp

At 3:30 I went out to the balcony to recoup my thermometer before the sun hit it -- at 32C, even if it doesn't rise any more, it's the warmest day we've experienced (and still to experience) this summer so far. Definitely a 3-fan evening ... but with considerable sweating!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 3:30 I went out to the balcony to recoup my thermometer before the sun hit it -- at 32C, even if it doesn't rise any more, it's the warmest day we've experienced (and still to experience) this summer so far. Definitely a 3-fan evening ... but with considerable sweating!!


That is HOT, johnp. We had this last week, but now it is 15C here with not a bit of wind. A calm, cool evening.


----------



## SINC

Still 23° here although our cooling breeze has stilled.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies tonight, which will mean a fine night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first sign of the rising sun is forming in the eastern horizon. Going to be a nice day, with pleasant temps.


----------



## SINC

A 12° morning under clear skies with a sunny and warm high of 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some sunshine. A quiet day.


----------



## joeyrussell37

Burning in the heat of 32C today under clear skies. Never been this hot in forever.


----------



## johnp

10:35am and 27C out on our balcony -- heading up to 30C or so for the high. Feels like we'll make it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling. Still very quiet with no wind at all.


----------



## johnp

1:20pm, and we've made it -- it's just touching the 30C mark on my Taylor thermometer out on the balcony - and no cooling breeze -- ouch!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C but the rain has stopped, and still no wind. Very quiet.


----------



## SINC

My thermometer makes it 31° in the shade right now here in the back forty.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2:30pm, it's 31C out on our balcony. There's still some time left to enjoy some shade out there, but not for long. But the good wine's gone ... darn!!


----------



## johnp

We're out of there!! The last (before the sun came on and took over) reading was 33C ... we're now trying to get psychologically set to be "baked alive" inside our apartment this eve and overnight!! Thoughts of getting out for dim sum tomorrow morning - that might help!!


----------



## SINC

27° at the supper hour as the family prepares to leave for the Esks-Argos game tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling at just past midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy at this pre-dawn hour.


----------



## MacDoc

an historic event - AQ 6 in August in Toronto :clap:
12 degrees - definitely a northern air mass clearing out the junk.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> an historic event - AQ 6 in August in Toronto :clap:
> 12 degrees - definitely a northern air mass clearing out the junk.


Good for you folks, MacDoc. 16C with light rain ............ and an AQ of 2, which is normal for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting St.John's weather fact -- On Friday, St. John's hit 20C for the 48th time this year.We still have more days that we may get over 20C temps. In all of last year, we only hit the 20C mark 20 times. 

Well, it's of interest to some ..................


----------



## SINC

13° under clear skies and 27° this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

25° and feels like 28° over the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

Pushing towards 1pm, and 26C at our place. A touch cooler than the past few days. A little cloud on the horizon and expected to come in later, with the possibility of a thunderstorm.


----------



## johnp

Now pushing towards 3pm, still 26C, but not for long maybe, it's clouding over. A change on it's way, or just a "hiccup", and it will clear again?


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 16C ............. very quiet and very still tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

16 and still a lovely clear air mass - well into the blue - was a delightful day to be out riding. Bought some Amish jams - sour cherry, peach/blueberry.
Pig out at St. Jacobs for supper ( Amish oriented town near Kitchener/Waterloo ).
Loud rocknroll ride home with new windshield. All in all a wonderful summer Saturday


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as the sun is starting to rise in the eastern skies and the birds begin their singing as a sign of a new day dawning.


----------



## SINC

17° under sunny skies on the way to a hot 31° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of sunshine. A very quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Overcast and rather muggy morning .. in the teens .. heading to a high in the low-mid-20's, with some sunny breaks (so they say).


----------



## SINC

Already 25° and not even noon yet, it's gonna be a stinker.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 18C at High Tea time here in St.John's. Not a bit of wind, so it is a fine day to take one's tea outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C. We seem to be getting warmer as we near evening. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 16C at just past midnight. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of morning fog and 17C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## javaqueen

I almost feel like we are in autumn already, we are sitting at only 13C this morning and it actually went down to about 11C overnight


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some sun breaking through the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

Cooled off nicely to 10° this morning, but back up to 29° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C temps as we head for 11AM. Should be a nice afternoon in the making. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex reading, but a nice warm breeze helps to keep things pleasant.


----------



## SINC

Not even noon and once again we are at 28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 26C humidex reading. Still a pleasantly warm day.


----------



## SINC

Now 30° over the noon hour and quite warm indeed.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour here, and 23C out on our balcony Mixed sky - lots of blue, and some fluffy white clouds. Forecasted high of 23C -- we're already there.


----------



## johnp

Almost 25C now, with a bright blue sky, and only a very few clouds on the horizon. And the 'fresh' breeze today has sent the (rather ugly) humidity of yesterday away!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with no wind. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Still a very hot afternoon:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still a very hot afternoon:


Luckily, these high temps come without the humidex of say a Windsor, ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a warm fog hanging over St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light breeze pushing the fog back over the Atlantic Ocean. Might be a sunny day afterall. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

17° again this morning and another hot one today at 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past noon, with the sun trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## eMacMan

Normal cool start to the day here in SW AB, 5°C. Looks like our long string of 30°C+ days will stop at two, as it is cloudy with a predicted high of about 25°. And no, neither of those two highs was over 31°.


----------



## javaqueen

sitting at 22C now with a high of 24C expected - skies are bright and clear


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a humidex of 27C, but a nice breeze makes this a fine warm day.


----------



## SINC

24° now but the humidex makes it feel like 28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading. Luckily, a nice breeze helps to cool things down a bit now that the sun is shining.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no humidex readings, and a beautiful sunset. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight."


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies and no winds. Might be a good night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies, fresh air and no humidity to bring us to a high humidex reading. A grand day.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning with showers on the way to a more normal 23° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and lots of sunshine at just past 11AM. Going to be a warm day here in full sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 28C humidex reading. The winds are not strong, and it is getting to heat up as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 11am here and it's just barely 19C, partly cloudy, with a very fresh breeze. Heading to a high in the low-20's, considerably cooler than the past many days. Forecast says it will be cooler tomorrow, and there's a possibility of some shpwers. We could use some rain!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heading towards 11am here and it's just barely 19C, partly cloudy, with a very fresh breeze. Heading to a high in the low-20's, considerably cooler than the past many days. Forecast says it will be cooler tomorrow, and there's a possibility of some shpwers. We could use some rain!!


johnp, "send us your tired, your poor, your huddled masses, yearning to breathe" clean air ............... but send some of these fresh breezes as well. Our Air Quality is fine, but there is very little wind/breeze.


----------



## johnp

Marc ... our air qualities for the past while have been very poor. The breeze today should help a little, but wish we could get a good rain with it!! My eyes do not like today's weather - there are so many irritants in the air!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... our air qualities for the past while have been very poor. The breeze today should help a little, but wish we could get a good rain with it!! My eyes do not like today's weather - there are so many irritants in the air!!


Well, we can send you fresh clean air if you send us some breezes. Deal???


----------



## SINC

18° over the noon hour, a cool and refreshing change from the long heat spell. A high of 23° later which to me is perfect weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 29C humidex reading, but the breeze is coming back, so that shall be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

22C at 1:15pm here ... the clouds have built up considerably and the breeze is very light now. A rather nice early-afternoon.


----------



## johnp

An hour+ later -- the breeze has returned, the sky is mostly blue, and the temperature has dropped to 21C.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Early evening here (6:23 PM), temp down to 25.5° - humidity 47%

All in all a nice day, but rather warm at 27° - Glad to be back home in my studio


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with no humidex reading and a bit of an ocean breeze. A great evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with no humidex readings, clear skies and a gentle breeze. A great night and a fitting ending to a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 17C with a light ocean breeze. Should be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

11° under cloudy skies with T-storms and a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with sunshine and a light breeze ............ but none of yesterday's humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some clouds rolling in. Might have a bit of rain tonight, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C with a nice breeze to keep things pleasant.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour here, and just slightly above the 20C mark. Overcast sky, and very, very light showers once in a while this morning - more to come? Not enough to dampen much so far - need much more!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice sunset forming in the west. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight."


----------



## SINC

Just arrived home in time to beat a big storm that is now upon us. Here's a shot of it from the car one block from home.


----------



## MacDoc

Bleah - take your storm any day over this










29 and yuck


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Bleah - take your storm any day over this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 and yuck


Blue skies and a great AQ here, MacDoc. Shall we send some your way? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Cooling off a bit now, just 27° at 6:01 PM, with 47% humidity

Not looking forward to Friday/Sat., EC is predicting 30°

I wonder what this extreme weather will mean come winter


----------



## johnp

Blue sky, a few puffy, white clouds, and a temperature about the 20C mark -- a nice late-afteroon/evening ahead for those heading to the PNE.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars out and 19C temps. A perfect evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with sunshine and no threat of rain today. We actually could use a bit, but it may come tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 8° this morning on the way to only 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny warm 24C with no humidex readings and a nice breeze to make this a great afternoon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

It's going to be a hot one today

24° at 10:57am - rising fast, was 14° at 6:30am

EC predicts 30°


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading, but a nice westerly breeze helps even when one is out in the full sun.


----------



## SINC

We've been stuck at 11° for hours now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at 25C but with a rising humidex reading, now at 28C, but at least the winds are still brisk out of the west.


----------



## johnp

11am - just barely touching the 18C mark. Bright, "crispy-clean" looking day. Blue sky, with lots of big clouds, and a rather cool westerly wind. A high of 21C or so forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

And I thought that things were hot this summer in St.John's. Still, we did experience the hottest July and mid-August in our history.

Top 10 hottest temperature averages on Earth: 
1. Al’Aziziya, Libya: 57.8ºC on Sept 13, 1922 
2. Illizi, Algeria: 51 ºC on August 18, 2011 
3. Dallol, Ethiopia: Highest temperature recorded 48.9ºC 
4. Kuwait City, Kuwait: Average 46.9ºC 
5. Ahwaz, Iran: Average 46.8ºC 
6. Mecca, Saudi Arabia: Peaked at 43ºC most Junes 
7. Bangkok, Thailand: Average 40ºC 
8. Marrakech, Morocco: Highs reaching 38ºC 
9. Las Vegas, Nevada: Average peak around 35ºC, 46.7ºC on July 24, 1985 
10. Jizan City, Saudi Arabia: Average 30-40ºC 


What about extreme temperatures? Some cities experience rare daytime high peaks. Here's a look at some of the hottest highs recorded:


1. Al'Aziziyah, Libya: 57.8ºC 
2. Greenland Ranch, Death Valley, California:56.7ºC 
3. Ghudamis, Libya: 55.0ºC 
4. Kebili, Tunisia: 55.0ºC 
5. Timbouctou, Mali: 54.5ºC 
6. Araouane, Mali: 54.4ºC 
7. Tirat Zvi, Israel: 53.9ºC 
8. Ahwaz, Iran: 53.5ºC 
9. Agha Jari, Iran: 53.3ºC 
10. Wadi Halfa, Egypt: 52.8ºC


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well it's now 29.5°C with 49% humidity at 4:13 PM

Just the occasional light breeze

@ Don

If I could, I'd send you our spare 9° then we both would have a 
perfect day


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the air getting very still and dark clouds overhead. Anywhere else I would say we were about to get a thunder storm, but we had our one thunder and lightening storm (3 claps of thunder and a few flashes of lightening) for the year back in July. Still, we could use some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the skies opened up and it poured rain for about 10 minutes. It is slowing down now, and the sun seems to be coming out once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, but this sort of warning happens about once a decade here in St.John's.

St. John's and vicinity
6:32 PM NDT Friday 24 August 2012
Severe thunderstorm watch for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

This is an alert to the potential development of severe thunderstorms with heavy rain and possibly damaging winds.


----------



## SINC

16° with a bitterly cold NW wind that feels more like fall than summer. Brrrr.


----------



## johnp

Yup, .... out here too!! We got to about 19C, and with the westerly wind, it 'felt' much like fall had "fallen" into our summer!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The thunder rumbled a bit, but there was no severe thunder storms here. We got a bit more rain, but now the air is clean, with 18C temps and clear skies. A beautiful half moon is in the southwestern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C under cloudy skies. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

9° under partial cloud with a high today of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C now with some sunshine ............. everything is lush and green after yesterday's rain.


----------



## eMacMan

A crisp -2°C this morning in SW AB. Frost on the windshield and the furnace kicking in confirms it. Other than that,.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A crisp -2°C this morning in SW AB. Frost on the windshield and the furnace kicking in confirms it. Other than that,.


 Is this typical for your part of AB in Aug.??


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Is this typical for your part of AB in Aug.??


I can remember nearly 2 feet of very wet snow on September 11, 2005. Power was out for two or three days until they hauled in a couple of very large portable generators from Fort Mac.

When I was a kid we knew there was a good chance there might be a Labour Day snow storm somewhere in Southern AB.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed now to 14°, but that NW wind is at 35 km/hr and icy cold again today.


----------



## OldeBullDust

It's 28.5°C here at 12:58 PM

Bright, clear, sunny sky - no clouds, just heat

I guess I'll be inside for the rest of the day


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I can remember nearly 2 feet of very wet snow on September 11, 2005. Power was out for two or three days until they hauled in a couple of very large portable generators from Fort Mac.
> 
> When I was a kid we knew there was a good chance there might be a Labour Day snow storm somewhere in Southern AB.


Wow, that is very interesting, eMacMan. Good luck this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with off and on sunshine. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C but with sunny blue skies now. A great afternoon to be outside gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the sun slowly starting to go low in the western skies. The near-close of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Still only 17° for the second day in a row. We will not make it to our high of 19° and the cold and nasty 35 - 50 km/hr NW winds continue.


----------



## OldeBullDust

now 27.5° at 8:02 pm

Almost down to a reasonable temp, Oh well, I guess I'll have
to get up early to get any work done outside tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with no wind, clear skies, and a beautiful half moon in the southwestern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. Should be a fine day today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

9° here this morning with a pleasant, sunny high of 23° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C this morning as we approach 11AM. A fine day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 22C as we approach noon. Great day for gardening.


----------



## eMacMan

Another brief overnight foray into the realm of negativity. This round was three hours of -1°C. Other than that all sunshine here in SW-AB.


----------



## SINC

13° now in bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 22C. Just got in from a few hours working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Another brief overnight foray into the realm of negativity. This round was three hours of -1°C. Other than that all sunshine here in SW-AB.


"-1C" .........................  Did not expect to see that sort of figure for at least a month or so.


----------



## SINC

18° an hour before noon and warming up nicely under sunny skies with hardly any wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Ike | The Most Destructive U.S. Hurricanes of All Time | U.S. | TIME.com

Hurricane Igor, which hit us dead center, was the most destructive hurricane to hit St.John's in my 35 years here.


----------



## OldeBullDust

28.5°C at 4:25 PM

Worked outside for as long as I could , but eventually had to come in to the cool. A very pleasant 20° here in my studio

EC is predicting showers for Monday - we do need more rain


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the Weather Network radar is showing some rain in a couple of hours. Luckily, the gardening is done, and the BBQ is on, so the timing is just right.


----------



## johnp

Just after 2pm here, 23C, a light breeze, and the sky has clouded over.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a very light rain falling as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

22° at 7:00 and sunny without a breath of wind. Very pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice southwesterly breeze. No real rain to speak of, just a pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 10AM, with no real wind to stir up the air.


----------



## SINC

10° out there this morning under clear skies with a sunny high of 28° in store for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with still no wind to speak of, which is rare for this time of the year.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Perfect day today

20° with 87% humidity at 9:42 am

and it's RAINING!

air is nice & clean & cool & fresh

I guess I'll have another cup and check out SAP


----------



## SINC

OldeBullDust said:


> Perfect day today
> 
> 20° with 87% humidity at 9:42 am
> 
> and it's RAINING!
> 
> air is nice & clean & cool & fresh
> 
> I guess I'll have another cup and check out SAP


Always glad to hear you check out SAP! 

We've jumped to 14° here now with bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with 31C humidex readings, breaking a record hot day for this date set back in 1958.


----------



## SINC

Now 18° as we near the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

2:20pm here, and just a touch shy of 24C out on our balcony. The sky is a bright, light overcast, and the breeze very light. It's been a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 23C with a 27C humidex reading ........... which is almost unheard of this late in August and as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C temps and a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another record for heat is about to fall today, this one going back to 1951. Yes, a VERY strange summer we have been having, with a record-setting hot July followed by a record-setting August .............. unless we get some snow in the next week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning and we will double that by afternoon with a high of 26° under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex reading as we approach 11AM. I can't recall a summer when we had so many days with over 30C temps (with the humidex reading) in one summer.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Great day so far,

only 20°C at 10 am here, was nice and cool overnight, windows wide open.

EC is predicting sunny weather for the entire week, however the
temp is expected to rise back into 30° by friday.

I'm waiting to see what Issac will bring, the latest track I saw looks like it might head directly into southern Ontario


----------



## Dr.G.

25C temps with a 32C humidex reading. Lots of sunshine, but only a gentle breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 34C humidex reading. Luckily, the winds are gusting ove 50km/h out of the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 24C with a 29C humidex reading and, luckily, a brisk wind. Shaping up to be a fine evening as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a nice breeze. A great night is upon us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

14° with light rain and more during the day with a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some needed overnight rain has stopped, with a bit of sun shining through the clouds with 20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading as we creep towards noon. Luckily, a bit of a breeze helps matters as the sun is starting to shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 24C with a 30C humidex reading, but a nice wind blowing to help cool things down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 24C with a 30C humidex reading. This might be the last time we hit 30C this year. Still, what a summer!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

1:15pm, and currently 21C out on our balcony. With a decent breeze and partly sunny sky, it's a very pleasant "early-fall" day.  But no complaints, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies, no wind, and a nearly full moon in the southern skies. A beautiful night.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Great end to a great day

12° at 10m

Little stiff from working outside all day, time for a small beverage.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunrise just starting to form in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° this morning, but a nice sunny day in store at 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C with a light breeze and no humidity.


----------



## OldeBullDust

It's now 30°C at 3:49 pm, with humidity at 41%

Had to come in, just too hot even in the shade.

Think I'll get a head start on 4:00 Tea, only something a little cooler

Anyone care for a Creemore Lager? I only have tins, but there's clean mugs in the cupboard


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> It's now 30°C at 3:49 pm, with humidity at 41%
> 
> Had to come in, just too hot even in the shade.
> 
> Think I'll get a head start on 4:00 Tea, only something a little cooler
> 
> Anyone care for a Creemore Lager? I only have tins, but there's clean mugs in the cupboard


Sounds good, OBD. I shall have one with you.

19C and nice here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and full moon in the southeastern sky.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant sunny evening at 20° and very comfortable. About room temperature as I recall without a breath of wind. Better yet, more is forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C after a quick light rain fell about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 8° with showers in the forecast for the entire long weekend and a high today of 24°


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C this morning. Very quiet with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

August 2012 closes at St. John's with an average daily high temp of 22.5°. This stands as the warmest August on record, following the warmest July on record, with records going back to 1881.


----------



## SINC

A very comfortable 18° over the noon hours with bright sunshine and a gentle breeze.


----------



## johnp

19C, with a rather cool (feeling) breeze here during the noon hour. Bright blue sky, but quite chilly out in the shade on our balcony. It'll be a while before we're sitting out there enjoying a cool one!! Come around sun!!


----------



## JCCanuck

33°C (40°C with humidity), gasp! Creemore Lager sounds great Dusty!


----------



## OldeBullDust

hit 30°C with 57% humidity at 3:44PM


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 530PM. A breezy evening in the making.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we creep towards 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still just over 20C as we approach 10PM. It feels like rain outside, and there is a brisk breeze blowing, but no rain yet.


----------



## SINC

A nice warm evening at 20°, but not a good weekend for the Labour Day campers out there:


----------



## eMacMan

Gorgeous long weekend a bit further South. All sunshine and temps in the low 20s. Some Smoke drifting in from Idaho, particularly on the BC side of the border.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some needed overnight rain has stopped and it is now 19C with patches of blue sky showing overhead.


----------



## SINC

Just 10° with light rain and a high of only 16° and more of the same in store makes for a dreary long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C and a bit more rain. EC forecasts a fine Labor Day weekend here. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C as we approach 1PM. Turning into a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and a humid 22C, but with 60km/h winds out of the southwest, it is a very nice afternoon to be outside.


----------



## SINC

Only 12° at noon and our high has now been dropped to 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny at 430PM.


----------



## johnp

Much the same as yesterday at this time ---1pm, 19C, with a bright blue sky, a few puffy, white clouds, and a "chilly" westerly breeze hitting our still totally-shaded balcony.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 14°, but the wind has started to howl and it is bitterly cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C but the sun is still out and the winds have died down. A grand evening is in store for us, especially with a full moon tonight.


----------



## johnp

I recorded 22C in the shade on our balcony, before the sun came around. And with the breeze diminished, or lost with the sun, we were able to have a rather nice, and very comfortable "wine break" out on the balcony this afternoon. Now to the shades to control that sun for 'in' apartment times this evening!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 9PM. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Now 13° again so not very warm at all today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 13° again so not very warm at all today.


Sounds very fall-like.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 15C with a very light rain falling. Still, it is mild outside with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 12C. A very quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

10° with light rain that is forecast to continue all day long with a high of only 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C. Starting to feel like Fall once again here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 16C. Everything is green and still this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset just no. Sad to see the sun setting at 730PM when a couple of months ago it was still light at 930PM. Fall must be here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is rising high in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps. A fine night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, with 9C temps. This is the first time in single digits for us in nearly a month.


----------



## SINC

Third day of cold and rain begins at 10° with a high of only 16° today. Feels like fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this morning. With no wind, it is a quiet and very pleasant Labor Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Third day of cold and rain begins at 10° with a high of only 16° today. Feels like fall.


 Do you folks ever get snow in the month of September?


----------



## eMacMan

Couple of feet September 11, 2005. Leaves were still out so lots of downed tree branches and power lines. Power was out locally for about three days, then we were on massive portable generators until the mainlines could be repaired.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Couple of feet September 11, 2005. Leaves were still out so lots of downed tree branches and power lines. Power was out locally for about three days, then we were on massive portable generators until the mainlines could be repaired.


Wow. I recall the shock when I experienced some heavy snow flurries one Remembrance Day back in the mid 80s here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny as we approach noon. No snow or rain in sight.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed a bit to 12°, but our high has now been upgraded to 19° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. I recall the shock when I experienced some heavy snow flurries one Remembrance Day back in the mid 80s here in St.John's.


A local storm. At that time we were lucky as we could escape back to Calgary once the streets were ploughed. Good thing too as we were on electric heat only and it was quite cold for that time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A local storm. At that time we were lucky as we could escape back to Calgary once the streets were ploughed. Good thing too as we were on electric heat only and it was quite cold for that time of year.


Well, you survived safe and sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C, which should be our high for the day. A very light breeze makes this a glorious afternoon.


----------



## johnp

A pleasant morning here ... currently 20C out on our balcony at 10:40am. The sky is lightly-overcast now, but doubt that will last. Forecast calls for a high in the mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunset. The end of a great Labor Day.


----------



## OldeBullDust

29°C with 49% humidity at 6:37 PM

Sunset still a while away - evening very nice, bit of haze from the south


----------



## johnp

Heading to 4pm here, bright & sunny sky, our balcony is too sunny to measure the temperature, but it was 22C in the shade when I did it last, before the sun came around to hit us. It's pull the shades down time inside now for us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C .......... a very quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 10C this morning. Another quiet day has started.


----------



## SINC

A dull cloudy morning at 11° with afternoon sunny periods and a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C. Things seem to be getting better as the hours pass.


----------



## OldeBullDust

A great day!

It's raining

It's cloudy

It's cool (20°)

Just what the flower gardens require!


----------



## eMacMan

Hmmm. Hope this is still legal to post this sort of thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Hmmm. Hope this is still legal to post this sort of thing.
> 
> View attachment 24946


Good one. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

EC forecasted 16C and rain for us, but it is 17C and sunny. I don't mind that sort of mistake.


----------



## johnp

1pm and pushing at 21C here ... heading to a high in the low-mid-20's. A very pleasant day for doing outside things, but still a little cool'ish out on our still totally-shaded balcony, but only because of the fresh, westerly breeze. Blue, cloudless sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy on a very still night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C at 1010PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and still 15C on a quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

11° with light rain, changing to heavy rain this afternoon and a high of only 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies have suddenly appeared, with 16C temps. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 18C temps as we approach 11AM. Going to be a good gardening day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 20C temps and a light ocean breeze. An ideal day.


----------



## SINC

Just 13° over the noon hour with scattered showers in the area.


----------



## johnp

Another in a long string of lovely mornings. Pushing towards noon, and currently 22C out on our totally-shaded balcony. Blue sky, very light breeze, with a touch of light cloud & haze on the horizon. Forecast calls for a high in the low-mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 19C temps and a light ocean breeze. An ideal day continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C this morning. Very still with no wind at all.


----------



## SINC

8° under clear skies and no wind as we shoot for a sunny hight today of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again, with Hurricane Leslie expected to slam into NL starting on Tuesday morning. Shades of Igor??? We shall see.

Hurricane Igor attacks Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the sun trying to come out from behind the clouds.


----------



## johnp

A carbon-copy day of the many previous ones ... bright, sunny, and pleasantly-warm. 24C at present (2pm). Heading out to the balcony soon to catch some rays and a cool one, once the sun comes around to bless us with its presence!!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and quiet, with patches of blue sky above.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we approach 8PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## johnp

A 'real' summer day here ..... approaching 4pm, a blue and totally-cloudless sky, with a sun too 'warm and bright in the face' for us to stay out on the balcony -- we're taking our drinks inside, the balcony break time is over!!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with drizzle and fog this morning. No nice sunrise today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful dawn at 9° on the way to a sunny high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the rain finally coming to an end.


----------



## eMacMan

Another overnight foray into negative territory. Should warm up nicely with all this sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 19C temps.


----------



## johnp

It's touching on 23C here at 11am. Bright blue, cloudless sky, but with a quite well-defined and dirty smog line/look to the horizon. Forecast calls for mid-high 20's for the high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny here as we approach 5PM.


----------



## johnp

Bright, sunny, and warm ..... 26C as we head to 2pm. Sun is coming around, and will invade our space soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a nice sunset forming in the western sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a quiet night as we prepare for the arrival of Hurricane Leslie next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a nice sunrise forming in the eastern sky. Should be a quiet day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

This can't be good. Both Hurricane Leslie and Michael are headed right for us here in St.John's, NL. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Yikes - batten down the hatches Dr. G,

17 and a lovely much needed quiet steady rain - all the windows open. I do fear for the tennis finals tho.


----------



## SINC

Lovely clear morning at 11° on the way to a nice day at 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Yikes - batten down the hatches Dr. G,
> 
> 17 and a lovely much needed quiet steady rain - all the windows open. I do fear for the tennis finals tho.


Thanks, MacDoc. All the leaves are on the trees which makes this a similar situation to Sept., 2010 when Hurricane Igor hit us full force with category three winds. We lost power for four days. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C. A quiet Saturday afternoon ....................... the calm before the storm.


----------



## johnp

Sunny and warm ,,, 26C at noon here. Some light cloud forming on the horizon. A warm afternoon and evening ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C at 5PM. Still very calm.


----------



## johnp

Just after the noon-hour now, and it's 28C ... the warmest it's been for some time. The sky is 'overcasting', so I'm suspecting that this may likely be our high for the day. Time will tell.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and warm at 22° this afternoon. Nice.


----------



## johnp

Up to 29C here at 2:30pm ..... last reading, as the sun has now come around, and there's little shade to take a reading. A broken sky now ... it's been much like the saying goes (for coastal weather, east or west) -- "wait five minutes, and see what it's like"!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we approach midnight. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a beautiful sunrise in the east. Going to be a fine sunny and warm day here ...................... the calm before the storm next week.


----------



## MacDoc

12 degrees here and wonderful air. Lovely sunrise that Dr. G beat me to.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 12 degrees here and wonderful air. Lovely sunrise that Dr. G beat me to.


That is not difficult, MacDoc, in that the sunrise here in Canada hits St.John's first. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 17C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

A clear and sunny dawn with calm winds and a temperature of 11°. High for today of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny as we approach noon.


----------



## MacDoc

Appears you getting that tropical air mass ahead of the storms.
16 here - a lovely early fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 2PM. Seagulls are starting to circle overhead and move inland .............. the same way they did two years ago just before Hurricane Igor. Smart birds .................. The forecast for St.John's is for 2-4 inches of rain and sustained winds of 100km/h with gusts up to 150km/h. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Much-cooler and overcast here today ... a quite 'big' change from what we've been experiencing for the past long while -- with an afternoon temperature in the teen's, as opposed to in the 20's. Some rain in the forecast, for later this afternoon, not a 'drip or drop' as yet - could use a decent dose.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and no wind. A far cry from what we shall face in about 36 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C this morning ............. the calm before the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny all of a sudden with blue skies up above. By this time tomorrow the forecasts are for winds gusting from 120-150km/h. 

I have lived in St.John's for 35 years, and we never had any hurricanes to speak of until Sept., 2001, when Hurricane Gabrielle, with lashing rain and winds of 115 kilometres an hour, pounded the eastern coast of Newfoundland. The storm dumped more than 100 millimetres of rain on downtown St. John's that morning, the amount of rain that normally falls in the month of September.

Two years ago, Hurricane Igor, with winds of 130km/h and 150mm or rain, pounded us and knocked out power for nearly four days.

Now, Hurricane Leslie is forcasted to have winds gusting up to 150km/h and rains up to 200mm in a 36 hour period. 

Hurricane Igor St. John's Newfoundland 6 minute tour of the east side. - YouTube

I live a few hundred meters from the Rennie's River Greenbelt area, which is where we walk our dogs.


----------



## SINC

Just 9° with showers this morning and a very cool day with a high of only 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and a balmy 20C as we prepare for Hurricane Leslie's "greetings" overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny, with a nice warm breeze. You would not know there was a hurricane approaching us here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The rain continues on a cold wet day at only 8°.


----------



## johnp

Bright and breezy here .... heading to 2:30pm and currently 19C, and definitely feels much cooler!! Forecast says we'll return to summer as the week progresses.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C with a constant wind of 50km/h ............... getting us ready for the main event.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, 18C and still very breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a balmy 18C but the wind is starting to get stronger now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Decided to get up early and take the doxies outside before the brunt of Hurricane Leslie hit St.John's. I lucked out, since I took them out in a light drizzle and only about 75km/h winds. That was about 20 minutes ago, and now the wind and rain are picking up to the point where they would not want to venture outside. 

It is 18C and very balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds and rain are really starting to pick up now, with the Memorial University weather station, about 1km from where I live, reporting sustained winds of 84km/h and pouring rain. So, I am going to shut down my computer now just in case. Later, mes amis .............. hopefully. Paix.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with a wind chill of 4° and a high of only 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C as we pass through the eye of the huricane. Winds hit 142km/h ............ and the strong winds are yet to come. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the worst seems to be over as the eye passed over us and then really pounded us with wind gusts of 147km/h. The sun is out again, with temps of 22C and winds gusting to only 74km/h. Lots of damage caused by falling trees, but luckily, I only lost about a dozen major tree limbs off of my maple trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, 22C temps and winds of about 50km/h ................. and were it not for all the downed trees it is a grand day.


----------



## johnp

1pm here, 17C, with a bright, blue sky, and a rather cool NW breeze. Looks and feels like a lovely early-fall day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

530 PM here with 19C temps and blue skies. A far cry from 12 hours ago.


----------



## SINC

Only 14° with big winds blowing makes it cold. Currently 50 kph gusting to 65 kph, pretty windy for here.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and winds of only 15km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny morning with 14C temps and only a light breeze. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° this morning on the way to 15° today under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 20C temps ............ and only a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 21C. A great day to start the cleanup after the damage to my trees by Hurricane Leslie.


----------



## SINC

Still only 9°, but the sun has broken through the cloud cover for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C temps seem to be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

Just hit noon here, 17C out on our balcony. Feels a bit cool, but that will change later, once the sun comes around. Lovely, bright blue sky, and great day to get out and about.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and very sunny as we approach 5PM.


----------



## johnp

Got to 19C out on our balcony before the sun arrived. A bright, and very pleasant September day, with a fresh morning for my early walk. Forecasters are still calling for a return of more summer-like weather, but this is great weather for most of us. And with the shorter days, cooler and much-better for sleeping!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Our sun has now set and it is a pleasant 18C with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and no wind. A great night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. Should be a nice warm day today. Currently it is 14C.


----------



## SINC

Too early here for sunrise, some 3.5 hours away, but skies are clear and winds calm with a temperature of 11° on the way to a nice day with a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 21C temps at just past noon. With no wind or breeze, it feels like a summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a light breeze and 23C temps.


----------



## SINC

20° over the noon hour, a very pleasant end of summer day.


----------



## johnp

Just into the noon hour here, and just pushing over the 20C mark. Lovely, bright & sunny day. Forecasted high in the low-mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still 22C, although a breeze has just started.


----------



## johnp

Moving towards 2pm now, and it's currently 22C. The sun's coming around and just beginning to touch a part of the railing.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 7PM with a nice setting sun. The end of a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C as we approach 10PM. A fine night.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as we approach 6AM. Should be a fine sunrise shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

A glorious sunrise is forming in the eastern skies. The whole sky is turning a golden orange in the east. Going to take a cup of coffee out on my back deck and watch it. Later ..................


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and still out there at 10° on the way to what might be our last hot day of the year at 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 18C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot sun with 22C temps. Still, a grand day to finish up the cleaning up of twig, leaves and small branches left behind by Hurricane Leslie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, a bit of a breeze in bright sunshine and 24C temps.


----------



## SINC

Ditto on the blue skies and we sit at 21° as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still no clouds in the sky and the temps are up to 25C now. This might be our last really warm day. Still, what a summer to remember ....... weather wise.


----------



## johnp

Pushing to 1pm here, 22C at present. Blue sky, with a very thick and dirt-looking smog on the horizon, as we look towards Vancouver. Yucky air, not really fit to breathe, but it's all we have!! We need some rain to clean it, but none of that in the near or long-term forecasts. It's no wonder we breathe easier during our rainy falls and winters!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at just past 6PM, with blue skies, clean air and just a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to 14C temps and the sound of fog horns.


----------



## SINC

7° under clear skies with a sunny high of 18° today, one degree above the seasonal norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C but still very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the fog slowly lifting.


----------



## johnp

Approaching 1:30pm here, and 22C at present. Blue sky, but rather 'dirty-looking', due to smog. Forecasts call for a high in/around the mid-20's. Some balcony time for us soon, with a cool one.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as the fog continues to drift back over the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

17° and a frost warning has been issued for tonight. What's with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 17° and a frost warning has been issued for tonight. What's with that?


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light foggy drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


>


I wouldn't kid you about that!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with fog creeping in on little doxie feet.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C but not much of a sunrise ................ too foggy still.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° here this morning as we head to a high today of 17°. The furnace was running often last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 16C here, but Hurricane Nadine, which is hundreds of kilometers east of us will be bringing us sunny skies and temps in the low 20s for most of next week.


----------



## eMacMan

Further South of Don we dropped to -3°C this morning. Still waiting for the furnace to kick in. EC calling for mid teens this PM but back into the 20s for the rest of the weeks highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the fog slowly lifting today.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 12° without a breath of wind.


----------



## johnp

Just past 10:30am here, and 20C. Forecasts say we're heading to a high in the low-mid-20's. And the beat goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and still foggy at 4PM. A dull and quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

22C, with a light westerly breeze. Sunny/bright. Looks like some fine balcony times ahead. Forecasts call for much the same weather all week - time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of rain to wash away the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the ninth anniversary of the September 16, 2003 snowfall in Calgary, when eight centimetres of snow must surely have dampened the spirits of Calgarians not looking forward to an early start to winter.

But the last five days of September in 1925 still stand as the snowiest start to fall since record-keeping began in 1881.

It snowed on each of those five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with the overnight rain departing, leaving us with the start of a fine sunny day.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning under clear skies and we are in store for a nice end of summer week at 22° today and remaining in the low 20s all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny, and we are going to have the same sorts of sunshine and temps as Sinc. Let us hope it spreads all over our fine country.


----------



## eMacMan

Once again SW AB is starting the day in the hole, -3°C with ECs promise of mid 20s and lots of sunshine.

Starting to see a bit of colour so it should be a glorious fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Doomsday weather forecast on MSN Video

A doomsday weather forcast. Luckily, it is for The Commonwealth of Virginia in the USA.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The summer of 2012 was tied for the 2nd warmest on record in the northern Hemisphere, according to the Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS). The warmest on record occurred in 2010." Well, here in St.John's we did our part breaking our record temps set last year, which broke our record temps for 2010. So far, this is also shaping up as the warmest Sept. on record. Lukily, the few days of heavy rain in late Aug. and early Sept. kept us from any drought conditions, and all is green, lush and still growing/blossoming.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am here, and currently 21C. Blue sky, a rather 'dirty' looking horizon, but a light westerly breeze here "attempting" to keep the air fairly-clean. Carbon-copy day of the past many, and forecasts still callling for more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Death Valley officially hottest place on Earth

"In a year that has seen the United States record its hottest month ever comes word that the country now owns the title of the hottest air temperature recorded on Earth.

The World Meteorological Organization, the weather and climate agency of the United Nations, has recognized Death Valley, California, as the place where the planet has seen its hottest day ever, July 10, 1913, when it reached 134 degrees Fahrenheit (56.7 degrees Celsius)."

Death Valley officially hottest place on Earth – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies, clean air, and a nice 18C at just past 5PM. Going to be a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Sunny with a light breeze at 22° this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Up to 25C here this afternoon before the sun came around to affect later readings. Summer continues ... when fall 'falls', it will be quite a shock!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very atypical Fall weather here as well, with each day this week to be in the low 20s. Amazing ...........


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies and 12C temps. Going to be a grand day here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning on the way to a lovely 20° day as summer winds down.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past noon, with blue skies and lots of sunshine. EC forecasts temps in the low 20s with sunshine into next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 21C with full sunshine and no clouds ............. and no breeze. Still, these are the days I dream of when I am shoveling snow in January.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am here and already heading over the 20C mark. Warm, and sunny, cloudless sky. Another fine "July in Septmember" day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C and sunny at 6PM.


----------



## johnp

Pushing towards 2pm, and it's a very pleasant 24C out in the shade on our balcony. The same bright and sunny, cloudless sky, with a rather dirty looking, smoggy horizon though. A light & slight breeze, could use a little more to help move/clear the dirty air a little.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Pushing towards 2pm, and it's a very pleasant 24C out in the shade on our balcony. The same bright and sunny, cloudless sky, with a rather dirty looking, smoggy horizon though. A light & slight breeze, could use a little more to help move/clear the dirty air a little.


Where is all this "dirty air" coming from in "beautiful BC"?


----------



## johnp

25C when we went out for our first balcony "break" just after 2pm. My last reading, as the sun's around now. Another "break" soon, to enjoy another cool one, with some of the sun's rays and warmth!!


----------



## johnp

.... .....


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, here we go again. Time to cover the tomatoes!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and no wind. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies and just the hint of a sunrise in the eastern skies. Still, should be a fine sunny/warm day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a high today of 22° and sunny. The seven day forecast calls for sunshine with highs in the low to mid 20s all through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 23C temps with only a light breeze. This would have been the warmest day if this was someday in June, 2011. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, and just about 22C here. Carbon-copy day of yesterday, day before, and day before, and etc. The high pressure ridge continues to hold, with no real change in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C here as well, johnp. Amazing weather we are having. I am still wondering why you were experiencing "a rather dirty looking, smoggy horizon" yesterday.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 22C here as well, johnp. Amazing weather we are having. I am still wondering why you were experiencing "a rather dirty looking, smoggy horizon" yesterday.


It's a "summer weather thing". It's definitely not as bad here in Burnaby, when compared to areas 'up' the Fraser River Valley, i.e., east of here, where the pollution really seems to settle in. 
We like to blame Vancouver!! But I guess it's a combination of topography and summer weather patterns (no rain, temperature inversions, and etc.), that tend to "keep" the airborne pollutants from "escaping". 
Whatever .. when we have prolonged nice, summer, dry weather, with little rain or wind, we tend to get the smog, and especially so on the south side of the Fraser River, and to the east of us. 
But I really believe it's sent from Parliament in Victoria ... who do not like our Mayor and council very much!!!  
It's as bad today as well. But will be gone soon, when we get into autumn, and the rains fall, and the winds blow.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's a "summer weather thing". It's definitely not as bad here in Burnaby, when compared to areas 'up' the Fraser River Valley, i.e., east of here, where the pollution really seems to settle in.
> We like to blame Vancouver!! But I guess it's a combination of topography and summer weather patterns (no rain, temperature inversions, and etc.), that tend to "keep" the airborne pollutants from "escaping".
> Whatever .. when we have prolonged nice, summer, dry weather, with little rain or wind, we tend to get the smog, and especially so on the south side of the Fraser River, and to the east of us.
> But I really believe it's sent from Parliament in Victoria ... who do not like our Mayor and council very much!!!
> It's as bad today as well. But will be gone soon, when we get into autumn, and the rains fall, and the winds blow.


Interesting. Once, about five or six years ago, we got a mass of smog that drifted all the way from TO to here in St.John's. The mayor of TO at the time said it was smog from Ohio. From wherever it came, it was over us for a day or so. Then the ocean winds cleared things. I can't recall the last time our AQ got into the 4 range, since we are usually in the 1, 2 or 3range year round. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C at just past 9PM. A fine night.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful golden orange sunrise forming in the eastern skies. It is going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

6° here this morning and a lovely day ahead at 23°. The final few days of summer and the first few days of fall are looking mighty good.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, 23C temps and no wind. A very warm afternoon ............. our hottest Sept. 20th since 1952. We just broke the record set on that date.


----------



## johnp

Almost 1pm, pushing at 24C, very hazy, with a light cloud cover. Had a little fog this morning, and supposed to see the same for the next few mornings. The high pressure system is very slowly breaking down, and tempertures will cool a little over the weekend, and into next week, as more marine air invades our area.


----------



## SINC

23°, our high with a strong breeze of 22 km/h and bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with no wind and a nice crescent moon overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is just now starting to brighten up the eastern skies with shades of orange. Going to be a fine day here.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning and another fine late summer day with a sunny high of 24°.


----------



## OldeBullDust

13° at the moment, Weather forecast now calls for light winds and a high of 20°

Next 5 days do not look as good - but hey, we wanted rain and now we will have some.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, 21C temps, and just a light ocean breeze. An ideal day.


----------



## johnp

Quite a change here today. Overcast sky, with an inflow of cool'ish marine air. In the mid-teen's, with a rather high humidty. The "rain word" is being mentioned in forecasts for Monday and/or Tuesday of next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## johnp

Just after 3pm here, and 17C .... quite a difference from the 25C at this time yesterday. Still overcast, with that cool marine flow, but the good thing, the latter is working on that haze, we can now see the skyline of downtown Burnaby once again, and breathe a little easier as well!!


----------



## SINC

Calm, sunny and 24° as we approach 5:00 p.m. A nice day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night, with 19C temps as we approach 9PM and no wind. A great night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Autumn officially starts on Saturday at 12:19 PM in here in the island part of Newfoundland and Labrador. It has been a great summer here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last full day of summer and we here in St.John's are going out on a high note. St John's hit 21° today & tied the record for most 20+° days in a year, which was 75 days. With 20C temps forecast for the next few days, we should break that record.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C already, and it is only 620AM. Going to be another day with temps over 20C, which will add to our records of days in a year over 20C.


----------



## SINC

Currently 11° on the way to a warm and sunny 25°, a perfect day for our camping trip to Elk Island National Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at 1PM. A very warm day for this late in September.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent the last hour or so mowing the lawn and the leaves that were blown off of the trees by Hurricane Leslie. Another amazing day here in St. John's, with 22C temps, sunshine and a light ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as I take a break from gardening, in hopes of some rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

20C here at 2pm. It's been overcast all day, looking like rain, but nothing has come down. Forecasts say possible showerrs ... could use them.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 7PM and it looks as if we might get a bit of rain as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 18C as some fog starts to roll in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 18C at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° here in Elk Island National Park this morning, but warming to a high of 25° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach 9Am with the sun breaking through the morning fog. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 11AM. This is starting out to be an amazing Fall after an amazing Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with some clouds at 230PM ............... and a humidex reading of 30C, which is unheard of for us in Sept.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, and almost 20C. Heavily overcast all morning, but it's starting to brighten and break, should see some blue sky before too long.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a humidex reading of 31C breaks all of our records for a hot day in Sept.


----------



## johnp

Just about 2pm here, and pushing at 22C, as we head out for our first balcony break. Still an overcast sky, but at least a brighter one than it was this morning. Forecasts calling for a low down around 10C tonight, with the possibility of some showers Monday. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 30C humidex reading, which makes this the hottest day for any day in September ................ ever.


----------



## johnp

Wow, quite a change here for our second balcony break - almost full sun when we went out after 3pm - a little thin cloud filtering, but definitely a nice summer feel to it. If there's rain to come tomorrow, there's another major change to come between now and then!! "Coastal weather", eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 9PM, but with no humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 5AM. Woke up to a rumble of thunder .............. very rare for September.


----------



## SINC

9° and on the way up to a warm fall day at 25° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light drizzle at just past 6AM. We actually could use a bit of rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 29C humidex reading as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 32C humidex reading at just past 3PM. A bit of rain came, but did not break the humidity.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour, 20C, overcast. Little to no wind. It's looked like rain all day so far, but there hasn't been a drop drop, at least here (as yet).


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex reading as the rain clouds drift away being replace by blue sky and some sun.


----------



## johnp

Just over the 1pm mork now and our temperature has dropped to 19C .. a little marine air coming in. Still overcast, and no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 28C humidex reading as we approach 8PM.


----------



## SINC

A cool 7° this morning with clear skies and a high of 22°. An above normal fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 20C. Another warm day here in St.John's.


----------



## MacDoc

10 degrees

The devil wind is at in the North Atlantic off Scotland - Force 11 and the boat is a rockin"

Lovely time in Faroes tho...










we are paying the price now.

Iceland and Norway were a delight as well. 

Home soon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

13° now, was cooler overnight, heading up to 22°.

EC was predicting showers this morning but its' been sunny so far


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 32C humidex reading. Very balmy.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, and currently 18C. Sky still mostly-overcast, but brightening, cool westerly breeze.


----------



## SINC

18° with the wind picking up now gusting to 40 km/h and clouds beginning to build for our forecast showers later today.


----------



## johnp

It's clearing here, now pushing 1:15pm, still 18C, but the sky is quite clear now. The marine air & breeze is still cool though, and keeping the temperature down.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies at 630PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clearing skies and no wind. A fine night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies. Too early for the sunrise, so the stars are still out.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies. Going to be a fine day ............. here, and across Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning and a cloudy and cool day in store with a high of only 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with sunny skies and a forecasted high of 21C. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

a mix of sun and cloud in Edinburgh - seems the storm we sailed through was rather severe

The day after Britain's worst storm in 30 years: Massive clear-up begins after deluge so powerful it warped roads | Mail Online

In a great old english pub Deacon Brodies Tavern on the Royal Mile having a Guiness and a local ale for Jude

Deacon Brodies Tavern in Royal Mile Edinburgh - Home


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, with 18C temps and no wind. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a warm 20C temp. No wind makes working out in the garden hot under a bright sun.


----------



## johnp

1pm, and currently just touching the 20C mark. A partly cloudy sky, light westerly breeze. With the high humidity, a warm feeling day.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C, still sunny blue skies, great air quality and no humidity. A grand day.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 16°, but a very cool breeze makes a jacket a necessity.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunset forming once again .............. but not as nice as the sunset yesterday here in St.John's. Yesterday evening, it was like a scene from Gone with the Wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise in the eastern sky, with blue skies up above and 12C temps. A fine Fall morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the coming days, the harvest moon - the full moon closest to the autumn equinox - will rise. Stargazers in the Northern Hemisphere can see the spectacular site on the nights of Sept. 29 and Sept. 30, 2012.


----------



## SINC

5° here this morning, but under clear skies with a warm fall day high of 23° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 17C. A fine morning.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely early autum day in Dublin - walked some of the downtown and parks.
Lovely city - very vibrant.
about 15 out and mix sun and cloud. Very impressed with the centre of the city - many blocks are pedestrian and bicycle only and most roads have dedicated bus/bicycle lanes.
Extremely liveable tho I'm not much on big cities - this one seems to work well at least in the centre.
It's Guiness day here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C with a nice ocean breeze making this a great day.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am, and 17C here. Mostly blue sky, light westerly breeze. Nice morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C and very sunny and very breezy as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

1:15pm, and just touching 20C (and that's the forecasted high for today). Otherwise, much the same, sunny and mild, with a light westerly breeze. Forcasts call for a change starting tomorrow, with a low pressure system sliding down a little, possible showers tomorrow and Saturday. Time will tell .. we haven't seen rain in weeks!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunset forming. The end of a grand day, weather-wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful night for stargazing, 15C temps, clear skies and no wind ................. and a bright nearly full moon.


----------



## johnp

A lovely, sunny, bright, and mild late-afternoon here ... heading to a low overnight around 10C, or so. Nice early-fall day.


----------



## SINC

Nearing 6:00 p.m. and 23° in bright sunshine. A day more like summer than fall, but welcome nevertheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C this morning, but with clear skies so there should be some nice warm sunshine today.


----------



## SINC

A calm, clear morning at 11° and headed up to a warm 24°. This is likely the last we will see of these kinds of temperatures this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at 2PM.


----------



## johnp

A cloudy, warm morning. Currently 11:15am, and 22C. Forecasts call for some showers in the afternoon ... maybe? Not betting on it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 16C temps at nearly 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and calm at 19° this afternoon here.


----------



## johnp

23C at 1pm ... similar sky, but a breeze now, so we've likely hit what will/might be the high for the day. No rain as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern skies here in NL. A grand sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of morning stars/constellations visible, and a crisp 7C at just before 6AM. Waiting for the sunrise this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is just starting to cause the eastern horizon to turn orange. A great sunrise is in store for us here in St.John's. Going out back to watch it live.


----------



## SINC

A cooler day near average today with a high of 17°. Currently clear and 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C. Going to be another fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 17C.


----------



## JCCanuck

18C here in Mississauga West and a rather glorious fall day. Just love Fall!


----------



## SINC

We reached our forecast high of 17° over the noon hour, so it is possible we will better it by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 16C at 430PM. A fine day is drawing to a quiet close.


----------



## johnp

A light overcast sky, and 18C here at noon. A rather high humidity again today, keeping the lower temperature feeling warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset this evening, which makes a fine sunrise and sunset. Took a couple my dogs out to the park to watch it. A true gift from Nature. 14C and no wind, so it is going to be a pleasant night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful harvest moon is rising in the eastern skies. A grand sight to see.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely day in Copenhagen - sunny and decently warm 13. Too bad holed up in airport - but home soon. Hope for a ride this aft to the Forks - weather looks decent.
Couple of good pics of that moon over the ocean Dr. G. 








Had a couple of clear nights between the rather severe lows - was Force 10 again last night but cleared this morning.


----------



## ged

Drizzly at the moment but rain later. Getting ready for the Run for the Cure and hope the rain holds off 'til noon.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° this morning but a nice fall day in store at 17° with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Lovely day in Copenhagen - sunny and decently warm 13. Too bad holed up in airport - but home soon. Hope for a ride this aft to the Forks - weather looks decent.
> Couple of good pics of that moon over the ocean Dr. G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a couple of clear nights between the rather severe lows - was Force 10 again last night but cleared this morning.


Good pic, MacDoc. Enjoy Denmark. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this morning. Very quiet with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 18C just after 1PM. Still very still and quiet.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 14° at noon.


----------



## johnp

16C here at noon ... sunny & bright ... lovely early-fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and bright here as well, with 17C temps as we approach 5PM.


----------



## johnp

Just back inside from a short neighbourhood walkabout -- lovely for such, sunny & bright, and quite warm in the sunshine. 17C in the shade out on our balcony at present (just after 1:30pm), and with the breeze, feels quite cool after being out on the ground where there was sunshine!! The sun will come around and hit our balcony soon though, if it doesn't cloud up first (as it's looking it might do!!). Clouds and some rain showers forecasted for Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watched a beautiful sunset in the western skies, and now my gaze turns eastward to see the return of the Harvest Moon in the eastern skies.


----------



## MacDoc

Coffee in Copenhagen this morning - coffee at Forks of the Credit this aft. 17 and lovely.
Travelling west is a treat.


----------



## johnp

You 'gotta' love Maritime weather -- one minute it's this, a few minutes later, it's that!!! We have full sunshine coming in on our balcony now, seems the cloud buildup of a while back, was a temporary one, well, for a while at least, maybe?!! Whatever, our first balcony break worked well for us -- a couple of glasses of red, out in the sun, on the final afternoon of September ... times to savour!!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a beautiful full moon rising high in the eastern sky.


----------



## johnp

Woke to a bright full moon shining into my bedroom and on my bed this morning ... almost thought someone was here and shining a flashlight into the room!! I don't expect the same tomorrow, with the forecast for clouds, and all, but time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C with the full moon bright and high in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C this morning as the sun gets ready to greet Canada to another day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's a nice picture of the Harvest Moon taken by our local CBC weather person, Ryan Snodden, last night. Sadly, some dogs could care less ........... they would rather sleep than howl at the full moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is now forming in the eastern skies. Going to be another fine day. A great way to start off the month of October.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 9° with a mix of showers and sunny periods today with a high of 19°.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am, and 18C. Overcast sky that looks like it could/might contribute some showers, but nothing so far.


----------



## SINC

Skies have clouded over and showers are forecast for late afternoon and currently 17°.


----------



## johnp

19C as we head to 1pm here. Still mostly overcast, but some blue sky now showing on the southern and western fronts. Still no precipitation, and doubt we'll see any. Forecast calls for some strong winds tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 17C at 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Well, the wind has kicked in at 35 and gust to 60 km/hr and our leaves are gone. Just the bare branches left sure makes it look like fall and 16° feels much cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the wind has kicked in at 35 and gust to 60 km/hr and our leaves are gone. Just the bare branches left sure makes it look like fall and 16° feels much cooler.


Wow. Is this usual for the leaves to be gone this soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a thick warm fog blankets St.John's.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Is this usual for the leaves to be gone this soon?


Nope, completely normal Dr. G. Will try to shoot a pic in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, completely normal Dr. G. Will try to shoot a pic in the morning.


Did not know this happened so early. Our leave start to change colors and start to fall comes Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting warmer as the fog gets thicker. 17C now as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C after last night's heavy rain. No wind, and there is a break in the clouds on the eastern horizon to indicate the rising of the sun soon. We shall see.


----------



## ged

11C and sunny this morning - for a change. August was near record breaking for rain.


----------



## ged

Ignore August in the above. Should be September but,hey, it's early and I have had only one cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning and overcast as we prepare for the first snowfall of the year today, dropping to just 5° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 18C temps and a nice breeze as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 18C, but this shall be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

Light rain and 6° just past the lunch hour.


----------



## johnp

At noon here, 15C, overcast sky, westerly breeze -- cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 15C at just past 7PM.


----------



## johnp

3:30pm, bright & sunny, and an almost totally-cloudless, blue sky ... what a differnece a couple of hours can make!! It's definitely time for a balcony break, and a cool one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a very light rain falling, but the wind has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy this morning at just past 6AM. No nice sunrise in sight, I fear. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

3° and overcast with more light rain falling and a high of only 7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

No change in the past eight hours, still at 3°.


----------



## johnp

At just about 10:30am, we're currently at 16C. Clear blue sky, sunny bright -- lovely early-fall day. High of about 17-18C forecasted, i think we'll beat that.
Sun forecasted for the rest of the week and weekend. We set new low precipitation records for the months of August and September -- and the beat goes on!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No change in the past eight hours, still at 3°.


No change here as well -- 16C and cloudy. A very dull day.


----------



## johnp

Pushing to 2pm here, and currently 17C. The sun's beginning to come around, so that's the last reading I'll be able to take for today. Bright, clear blue sky, and a westerly breeze. Forecast calls for a low between 10C and 5C overnight, could be our coolest of the fall so far.


----------



## SINC

Still only 5° here, so I picked all my green tomatoes today, about a hundred or so. Now to try and keep them from all ripening at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 11C at just past 9PM. Looks like a scene out of a British B-movie from the 40s or 50s.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with fog and drizzle this morning. No nice sunrise today.


----------



## SINC

Cool this morning at -1° with a high today of 9° in the sunshine.


----------



## johnp

About 7C here this morning, our coolest morning of the fall so far. Forecasts say we're heading to another fine, sunny early-fall day, with a high that could reach 20C.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy.  Summer is over.


----------



## eMacMan

Return to Winter yesterday. SW AB has seen a fabulous August and September. With the arrival of October, things got ugly!. Cold wet blustery day yesterday. Snow that stuck to cars and roofs although the ground was still warm enough to melt it.

Snow has stopped this AM but we are down to -10°C, with single digit highs and negative lows predicted to continue through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Return to Winter yesterday. SW AB has seen a fabulous August and September. With the arrival of October, things got ugly!. Cold wet blustery day yesterday. Snow that stuck to cars and roofs although the ground was still warm enough to melt it.
> 
> Snow has stopped this AM but we are down to -10°C, with single digit highs and negative lows predicted to continue through the weekend.


 Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards noon here, and currently 14C (out on our balcony). Blue, cloudless sky, light cool breeze. Lovely early-fall morning down at street level. A little cool up here, but that will change when the sun comes around this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and we've clawed our way all the way up to 6° over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with some fog and drizzle. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C and still drizzle and fog at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Someone send some sun, SVP. Merci.


----------



## SINC

5° and headed down to -3° again tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and drizzle headed down to 9C and fog. Typical weather for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 5° and headed down to -3° again tonight.


Any snow in your forecast?????????????


----------



## SINC

Not tonight, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still more drizzle and 10C.


----------



## SINC

-4° under clear skies with a high of only 11° with sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and foggy at just past 8AM.


----------



## johnp

Dark at 5:30am ... but supposedly, clear and 8C ... with sunshine and high of 17C forecasted.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way:


----------



## eMacMan

Another cool crisp Almost Winter morning with frost on the windshield. Still you gotta love that SW AB sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy. A quiet day, with no wind but no rain/drizzle/fog.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly and we have popped up to 6° as we near the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

Pushing near 15C, as we head to 11am. Bright blue, sunny sky, and light NW breeze. High of about 17C forecasted, should make it.


----------



## johnp

Just over 1pm, and we're currently 18C .... some balcony time a little later, when the sun comes around and it feels a touch warmer. The NW breeze feels cool, but the sunny sky sure looks good, and we'll enjoy some of the rays in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 9PM. No wind and no rain, so just a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Still 9° as we near supper time, but that will drop off quickly now that the sun is setting. Time in about an hour to watch the TiCats kick some Eskie butt.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we approach 11PM. Things are seemingly warming up.


----------



## SINC

Surprisingly it is still 8° as we near 9:00 p.m., dropping to a low of 1° tonight.


----------



## SINC

Currently 2° this morning, but a nice fall day ahead, sunny and a high of 15°, a couple of degrees above the seasonal norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is breaking through the morning clouds with 14C temps. A quiet morning and it should be a nice day.


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning clear morning but coming off 3 degrees......brrrr...so much for Pennsylvania ride with rain looming there.
Up to 7 now and flawless sky. Time for home chores. Maybe bundle up and get a fall colours ride - they are spectacular this year due to the drought.
Another rider took this yesterday near Algonquin - lucky bugger picked the right day.


----------



## johnp

It's too dark to see anything outside as yet, but tv says it's 8C, with a few clouds, and heading to a sunny, bright and mild (18C) day. And the beat goes on!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C just past 1PM.


----------



## MacDoc

7 and 40 kph wind - good day to stay in and do chores and play scrabble with Aussie GF and read. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Bright and sunny, but cool at 10° at the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 15C as we approach 4PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Just into noon, and currently 19C, sunny, clear blue sky, and a light breeze. We've already passed the high forecasted for the day. Another lovely fall, feels like summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with blue skies, but a sun that is starting to sink in the western skies.


----------



## johnp

1:30pm and just a bit shy of the 20C mark. Some quality balcony time (with wines) coming up soon, as the sun comes around to offer us some of its warmth!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 10C as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning with a sunny day in store at 17°. Also high wind warnings to make BBQing tough on those who so so today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C this morning as we approach 9AM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am, and currently 17C, with a bright blue, cloudless sky, and very light breeze. A fine morning to be out and about.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny at just past 5PM.


----------



## johnp

1pm, and currently 19C. Just came in from a walkabout - wow, it's summer down there in the sunshine!!


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day, back in 1954, St.John's recorded the earliest snowfall for any day past Labor Day .............. we received 2cm of snow.

It's true ............. it's a Canadian Fact.
Brought to you by FactCan.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy but a mild 15C at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° this morning on the way to a cool 9° with light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C at just 630AM. Very atypical.


----------



## johnp

5:30am and 9C here. Forecasts call for another lovely day, with a high of 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 18C at 10AM. A fine Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## SINC

Dropped a degree now to 3° with heavy cloud, but the rain has stopped for now. Our high has been downgraded to only 7° now. Yesterday's high winds took down what few leaves were left.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a wet, cool, cloudy day here in SW AB with temps topping out at 7°C. On the plus side no frost on the windshields this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light warm rain starting to fall. So much for mowing the lawn.


----------



## MacDoc

13 and sunny - very little wind and a lovely if nippy day to ride. Good colours make it worth while










:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 4PM. We got about 10 minutes of very heavy rain, but now it has stopped. No sun, but very balmy here. All the leaves are just now starting to turn colors, so we shall be a couple of weeks before peak color.


----------



## SINC

8° just after the lunch hour with the sun trying to break through and the rain has stopped.


----------



## johnp

Pushing towards 1pm, and currently 19C. Bright and sunny, with a light whisper of clouds on the horizon, light breeze. Lovely Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 19C here as well, but with a bit of light rain.


----------



## johnp

1:50pm and the current temperature (still well-shaded) is 21C. Last reading though, as the sun's coming around and will soon be warming up our spot. Yeah, balcony break coming up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 1:50pm and the current temperature (still well-shaded) is 21C. Last reading though, as the sun's coming around and will soon be warming up our spot. Yeah, balcony break coming up!!


Kudos, johnp. Guess that is why they call your area Lotus Land.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Kudos, johnp. Guess that is why they call your area Lotus Land.


... haven't seen a lotus here, but have seen roses, and several other blooms still on the go and coming out. And so far, certainly not much in the way of fall colours. The daughter thinks we might go straight from summer to winter this year -- she may be right!!? 

I just listened to a radio program on how great our long, dry spell has been for BC's wineries -- some wonderful wines will coming, by the sounds of it!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... haven't seen a lotus here, but have seen roses, and several other blooms still on the go and coming out. And so far, certainly not much in the way of fall colours. The daughter thinks we might go straight from summer to winter this year -- she may be right!!?
> 
> I just listened to a radio program on how great our long, dry spell has been for BC's wineries -- some wonderful wines will coming, by the sounds of it!! :clap:


Still, winter in your area of BC is different from winter is most other places in Canada. Still, we are one country and feel for whomever has a blizzard ............. or crocus in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 9C as we approach 7AM. This should start the leaves to change colors.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with light rain and a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out now, and raising our temps to 11C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat sunny and 12C at noon.


----------



## johnp

It was 17C when I looked out at 1:30pm -- there's still considerable fog on the horizon, but there's a good amount of sun coming through a broken cloud at present (2:10pm) and now hitting our balcony ... a balcony (wine) break coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C at 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies now and 10C as we approach 11PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 10C, but sun and higher temps are forecast. W shall see.


----------



## SINC

3° with light rain this morning, falling to 0° and snow by mid afternoon.

Well, it's here, just like they said it would be on last night's news:


----------



## Dr.G.

Say it ain't so, Sinc .......... say it ain't so.

Say it ain't so Joe - 8 Men Out - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and mostly sunny at just before noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and partly sunny at 2PM. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

A foggy morning here -- at 10:15am, currently 14C. Forecast calls for some clearing by or into the afternoon, with a high of 15C, or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Noon here, the fog's still hanging in, and the temperature has dropped a little, to 13C. It feels "fresh & cool". Will the sun break through in the afternoon? - maybe, but at present, it sure doesn't look like it will.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 10C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 4pm here, and the fog is hanging in. Fog and low cloud seems to be the latest forecast for the rest of the day, overnight, and into tomorrow morning, with rain on its way for Friday, and beyond.


----------



## eMacMan

Feels like winter is settling in on SW AB. Cool and wet. Will need a fire tonight to help restore the cheery outlook.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C as we approach 9AM. Going to be a quiet, dull day. However, the maple leaves are just now starting to turn to their natural colors to help brighten up the day.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with a wind chill of -9° and a high of only 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain and some fog creeping in.


----------



## johnp

Just after 9am, about 10C, heavily-overcast, fog, and a light drizzle at times.


----------



## SINC

Winds have picked up to make the wind chill -10° out there now with an actual temp of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very foggy at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Just pushing to noon, currently 12C -- overcast and foggy. No wind, or rain, just a cool dampness that we haven't felt for a good long while.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and some light rain. At least one does not have to shovel rain. I am NOT ready for snow just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Still -1° as we never did rise above zero today. Not much better tomorrow and with the RH so high it is freezing.


----------



## SINC

-2° and another day with a high of only 4° with a mix of rain and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise and 9C temps. Watched a predawn crescent moon and Venus rise in the eastern sky this morning.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped all the way up to 0° in the past few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 12C. A fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and very breezy with 13C temps. There are still flowers that are again blooming in our garden.


----------



## MacDoc

7 degrees and windy - lovely air quality - typical mid fall day. The wind will take the colours tho


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a warm sunshine. Some leaves are blowing off of the trees, but most are still there and very green.


----------



## SINC

1° now here, but 90% of all leaves are gone raked and bagged.


----------



## johnp

11C, heavy-overcast sky, light rain and/or drizzle at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 3PM, but that shall be our high for the day. Still, the sunny blue skies made this a fine day.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, just over the 12C mark, very low-hanging, heavily-overcast sky, with rain showers and drizzle. Damp-cool, and hate to say it, quite typical fall stuff for these parts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C. A good night for stargazing with a telescope since there is no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

Sunny with cloudy periods today and a high of 13°. Currently -2° with light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 8C here as we have another hurricane headed our way, which should make landfall over St.John's on Wednesday. Here we go again.


----------



## SINC

Patty has been downgraded to a remnant low, so perhaps you will not have much to look forward to.  

2° with light rain here too, but supposed to be sunny for the Riders/Esks game this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Patty has been downgraded to a remnant low, so perhaps you will not have much to look forward to.
> .


Patty is of no bother to us ............. but Rafael is headed right for us.

Tropical Storm RAFAEL


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and now the sun is shining with 10C temps. A nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is still out but our temps have dropped to 8C with strong winds.


----------



## johnp

About 15C here at 1:20pm ... "Heavy Rain Warning" in effect ... we've had rain showers all morning, and the same are forecasted for the afternoon, overnight, and into Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C this morning with a brisk wind blowing.


----------



## SINC

1° here this morning with light rain and a high of 15°.


----------



## johnp

9:10am, mild and wet, 14C, with quite heavy rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny at just past 2PM.


----------



## MacDoc

Pulled the bike out of the garage where it's freezing and it immediately was covered in dew as it's so moist and warm out there. 
7 in Toronto to 21.5 in Mississauga 

Very weird. Heading to the Forks where it's 18.5 and climbing - love it.










even some colour left


----------



## johnp

Almost 11am here, very heavy rain, and strong wind, 15C, so quite mild.


----------



## MacDoc

23 degrees when I got home. 160 km ride bare handed in mid-October - that makes up for a few dismal days. Much fun and lovely.










enhanced this a bit


----------



## Rps

Lovely picture MacDoc ...... raining here in Windsor and we have a wind warning from Detroit this evening ....didn't know the Presidential Debates were happening today?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies adn 8C. A typical Fall night.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 17 and wind warnings for tomorrow - when I hopped outside later to put the bike away the gauge said 28!!! and it was dark in the rain. That was some tropical express.
BTW here is a nifty app I came across for extensive weather accessible from the menu bar. Even for multiple cities

Download Meteorologist from SourceForge.net

This in the menu bar









then these menus hold open


----------



## Dr.G.

"Storm could soon reach hurricane strength in Atlantic -- Storm not expected to make landfall in Newfoundland, U.S. forecasters say". This was on CBC.ca, but all Environment Canada says it that St.John's will get a couple of inches of rain and "strong winds". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant warm 7° this morning as we try to double that to 14° by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 9C as we approach noon. Going to get upwards of 20C in the next two days as the hurricane comes our way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy. Some leaves are finally starting to turn colors.


----------



## MacDoc

Back to late autumn  9 degrees - blustering and spotty rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and getting very dark with rain clouds .................. but nothing yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C this morning.


----------



## SINC

6° with light rain and little movement today as our high is just 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy but up to 14C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 21C with some sun and a balmy breeze as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C, but with rain clouds blocking the sun. No rain, just clouds ............... so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we approach 9PM ................ and with heavy rains approaching us here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

Wind warnings in effect now. Gusting to 80 km/h all night and most of tomorrow. with lows near 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the rain starting to fall ............... horizontally. Winds are now only about 65km/h, but Environment Canada is forcasting Hurricane Raphael's maximum sustained winds at about 140 km/h. Here we go again. Our one chance is that the storm veers east of us so that we just get heavy rain and winds of about 100km/h, which is something we get a few times each month that it does not snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C outside with just a light rain. It is still too dark outside to see if Rafael left any damage. He roared through here last night, with lots of rain and winds of about 100km/h, but not like Hurricane Igor or Hurricane Leslie that both uprooted trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and it is now a balmy 19C, but ominous dark clouds hang above us. Luckily, the winds are down to about 50km/h.


----------



## SINC

4° and headed to 8° by afternoon, but winds out of the NW at 40, gusting to 80 make it feel much colder out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as the last of Tropical Storm Raphael drifts away from us, bringing in balmy air from the southwest.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm ... 14C, overcast, and 'the' calm before the next wet & windy system arrives (forecasted to come our way later this afternoon and into the next few days).


----------



## SINC

8C and the winds continue steady at 50, gusting to over 80 km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to 12C with very light winds at just past 8PM. All in all, it was a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Next 36- Oct 17th 2012 - YouTube 

Saved by the bell, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a fall-like 7C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning, but a sunny day in store with a high of 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C with no wind to speak of this morning. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 12C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through a couple of times and got us up to 3°, but will we get to our high of 12°?


----------



## johnp

Just about to hit noon here, overcast, 13C, and feels rather "chilly cool". According to the forecasts, some heavy rain on its way for the afternoon and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 12C as we approach 5PM. The sun still had a warmth to it this afternoon, which was nice.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2:30pm, still 13C, the rain has arrived, and the clouds seem to be touching the trees. It's definitely that wet, west coast look of fall that we know so well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C at 7PM. Might be a good night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C at about 930PM. A very quiet night.


----------



## SINC

5° with light rain this morning, changing to snow tomorrow and a high of 10° today.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with light rain and with a high today of only 3°, not much change to look forward to.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> 1° this morning with light rain and with a high today of only 3°, not much change to look forward to.


And I have to finish putting some remaining sod in my yard. :-0


----------



## SINC

Better you than I, Frank!


----------



## SINC

-7° and the rooftops are covered in snow this morning with a high today of just 2°.


----------



## eMacMan

Down in SW AB about 3 inches of snow and temps around -4°C. Skies look like they want to clear but highs of 2°C for the forecastable future are not too likely to cause a meltdown.

Edit: The shovelers have submitted their final report. More like 5 inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with some sun in Halifax.


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning day - 16 and warmer than expected - with pure sun. Bare hand ride the whole way :clap:

Gorgeous day - bare hands the whole ride

Busy up at the Forks of Credit - people ogling the rare two stroke.










Decent colour still around










pure gold


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C this morning in Halifax.


----------



## SINC

Old Man Winter is knocking on our door this morning with a wind chill of -17° and a current temperature of -10°. A high of 2° in the sunshine today.


----------



## kelman

currently 6C going up to a high of 18C this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Old Man Winter is knocking on our door this morning with a wind chill of -17° and a current temperature of -10°. A high of 2° in the sunshine today.


----------



## eMacMan

Another coupla inches at -4°C. Snowfall warning is in effect which may explain why it has stopped snowing for now. Thursday is the current 'carrot' day with sunshine and a high of 2°C predicted. Nothing but negativity for SW AB until then.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a bit of sunshine here this afternoon in Halifax.


----------



## MacDoc

16 sunny and climbing - quick shower and I'm outa here. Georgian Bay run maybe.


----------



## SINC

I got a kick out of the storm watch bit on my weather widget just now:


----------



## Dr.G.

What is a "messy mix" in SK, Sinc. In St.John's it would be sunshine giving way to clouds ........... which would bring fog, then drizzle, then rain, then hail .............. and then some snow .............. followed by sleet to give it an icy coating.


----------



## SINC

I take it to be wet snow mixed with rain, but I have never seen it used in a forecast before.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I take it to be wet snow mixed with rain, but I have never seen it used in a forecast before.


Well, that would be messy.


----------



## eMacMan

Heavy snowfall warning has been in effect since early AM with no additional snow so far. Those heavy clouds have also failed to dissipate as predicted. 

Overall since we are in upslop conditions and the storm is very slow to arrive I suspect the prediction of 4 inches will prove to be more like a foot or two. Seems likely for tomorrow is one of those rare days I am supposed to drive somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Heavy snowfall warning has been in effect since early AM with no additional snow so far. Those heavy clouds have also failed to dissipate as predicted.
> 
> Overall since we are in upslop conditions and the storm is very slow to arrive I suspect the prediction of 4 inches will prove to be more like a foot or two. Seems likely for tomorrow is one of those rare days I am supposed to drive somewhere.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Stay safe, mon ami.


I did say supposed to drive. Appointments can always be rescheduled.

See the first few flakes are now falling.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this morning in Halifax.


----------



## SINC

Heavy cloud, light flurries and -9° this morning with a high of 0°. If the winds stays down, it will be a more pleasant day than yesterday.


----------



## Enzetsu

Horrid weather, 11 degrees with a high of 12
suppose to rain all day


----------



## eMacMan

-6°C this morning in SW AB. At least eight inches since yesterday evening and it is still coming. Looks fairly light and thankfully no wind so shoveling should not be too ugly. Will have a better idea in an hour or two when I stick the nose out the door.

Late October snow is often a sign of a fairly severe winter. Whatever the calendar says, we have had a total of over a foot of snow, so it is now officially winter.

I see the Thursday carrot for positive temps has now been pushed back to Saturday.tptptptp


----------



## johnp

Showers and about 6C this morning in downtown Vancouver -- damp-cool for my morning walkabouts. A little drier after noon, and by 2pm, there was even a little some sun attempting to come though the overcast sky. Crossing fingers for a dry walk to the theatre this eve!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C in St.John's this eveing, with a beautiful half moon in the southern sky.


----------



## MacDoc

9 degrees and wet but oddly one of my better bird pics days :clap: ....silver lining n'all


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with wet flurries and with a high of -1° today, little change will be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C. Just mowed the lawn for what should be the last time this year. I do mow my leaves for mulch once they have all fallen, but that will not be until early November.


----------



## SINC

We've only gained a degree since early morning and now sit at -2° with light flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, 9C, with a setting sun slowly forming and a half moon slowly rising.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some clouds rolling in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at about 9AM. A dull quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Pretty much a repeat of yesterday, now at -3° with a high of just -1° and flurries.


----------



## OldeBullDust

12.5° at 10 AM, foggy & damp. EC predicts a high of 21°
This could become the last good day for the next several days

Enjoy while we can


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with the rain stopping, but the winds have really picked up. They are now gusting at 75km/h, but are forcast to start to gust over 100km/h by tonight. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Resting at 19.5° at 6:30 PM with very light breeze.

Perfect fall day, sunny, warm, gentle breeze - and acres of dead leaves!

Wonderful!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with roaring winds outside at 9PM.


----------



## MacDoc

Quite the swing day 12 degrees driving across Hamilton Bay and it hit 27 up on the Escarpment later - 370 km loop to the Falls and along Lake Erie - just got home


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very sunny at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning as we struggle with flurries, icy roads and a high today of just -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at noon. A nice day as it progresses.


----------



## SINC

The ground is now completely covered in snow and from the forecast, it looks like it will remain that way:


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -9°C and more flurries over the next few days. SW AB may stumble into plus territory this afternoon, but if you blink you'll miss it.


----------



## johnp

Just after noon here and currently 11C. Still overcast, but the rain showers have stopped, and it's brighter. Lots of rain in the forecast for the next while though .. with most of it coming our way tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 9C this evening, but the wind has died down so all is quiet here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-7° with light flurries and a high today of only -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

7 degrees and drippy - that's all week cept for it raining and getting colder


----------



## eMacMan

No pluses yesterday or any day since last Monday. Maybe a quickie this afternoon. Tomorrow looks much more promising with 9°C promised.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy, but at least the drizzle has stopped. The yellows and reds are brilliant on the leaves on such a dull day.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, and currently 10C ..... very wet morning, with the clouds appearing to touch the trees. "Damp-cold", feels cooler than the thermometer says it is!!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C here as well at just after 4PM, but it feels a bit balmy since there is no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C but the winds have picked up to about 65km/h.


----------



## SINC

It's -3° now, but it feels MUCH colder!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as the fog starts to come back over us and the winds have died down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 10C and still foggy as we creep along towards midnight.


----------



## SINC

It gets ever colder here:


----------



## Dr.G.

It is getting even warmer here, with 11C temps and even thicker fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C and still very foggy as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Another cookie cutter day for three in a row now at -7°, a high of -2° and light snow.


----------



## JCCanuck

5 here in Mississauga West and just miserable, windy and wet! Sandy that bad girl is coming to town apparently.


----------



## eMacMan

Finally warmer air has come back to SW AB. Currently 4°C with several days of possible double digit highs on tap.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and the fog is getting so low that it is hard to see the tops of trees.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we're stuck at -7° with a wind chill of -14°.


----------



## johnp

A nice fall morning here, heading to 11am, and 13C, cloudy, but broken enough to let quite little sun come through at times. Nice break from the rain of the past couple fo days.


----------



## MacDoc

3 degrees up at the Forks - rain and warm gear did fine tho warmer socks might help.
Weird as the wind is from the north but the rain is moving in from the south. Nice day for a ride  well sort of.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with thick fog and no wind to speak of. All of a sudden you see leaves falling to the ground, although you can't see the tops of the trees.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm, and currently 16C ... broken sky with big white clouds, and some sun. The forecasts say it's back to rain tonight and tomorrow, but that's later and tomorrow, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and thick fog and a misty drizzle.


----------



## MacDoc

Wet, a cold 5 degrees and the crunch cometh


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning as winter begins to tighten its grip with still more snow and a high today of -3°.


----------



## The Doug

10 degrees in MTL; of course everyone's waiting to see how Hurricane Sandy and the other systems will combine and affect us. They're saying MTL and environs is not going to get hit with lots of rain however we already have a wind warning in effect, probably until late this morning or overnight. Gusts of 90+ km/h are expected later in the day and through this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and still foggy with little if any wind. All is calm.


----------



## minnes

How concerned should we be over Hurricane Sandy, in Southern Ontario? I would think the Maritimes would be getting hit pretty hard. 
Right now there is some wind and rain, but about the same as it's been for the past week.


----------



## SINC

minnes said:


> How concerned should we be over Hurricane Sandy, in Southern Ontario? I would think the Maritimes would be getting hit pretty hard.
> Right now there is some wind and rain, but about the same as it's been for the past week.


The way it looks right now, southern Ontario will be hit much harder than the Maritimes:


----------



## MacDoc

I think that applies to the east of the GTA as the track is shifting east.










Google Crisis Map

It was not raining at all riding up to the Forks for coffee tho there is a narrow band just coming through now - it's really just and outlier.
5 degrees - quite windy. We will be getting blown around as the outer edges interact with the cold front to the west.

That narrow band of orange is hitting the area right now - I think that marks the front.


----------



## Dr.G.

For the first time in over 50 hours, the fog has lifted so that visibility is now 1km. Just under 11C and calm winds. I hope for the best for the folks in the US and Canada in the path of Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## SINC

-4° with a wind chill of -11° as the light snow continues.


----------



## johnp

Just after 1pm here, 13C, heavily-overcast and raining (much as the morning).


----------



## groovetube

Starting to hear some real wind gusts here and there. Should be an interesting night.

I'm doing a couple shows thurs/fri with an artist who lives in NYC here in TO and out of town, and just got an email from her saying there's a lot of flooding already. Hopefully all this clears up for travel on thurs.


----------



## MacDoc

4 degrees at the Forks - pretty sheltered from the wind tho ride home will be fun.
Rain band blew through very quickly.

Good way to track real time

Google Crisis Map


----------



## Dr.G.

Calm and 10C as we approach 11PM. We seem to be the quiet corner in eastern North America. May those in harms way stay safe.


----------



## minnes

It's very windy here, the windows are shaking and whistling. Some gusts are so violent, I can feel the building rumble.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn that's steady average not counting gusts










no wonder my front door blew in ( forgot to set the top anchor in the double doors. )


----------



## SINC

-6° with light snow and a high of -4° as the snowfall continues for the third day.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and the fog has returned this morning.


----------



## MacDoc

9 and sunny - ride to coffee shop I think


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the sun trying to break through the fog at 11AM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am, currently 15C, overcast, rain on its way. Mild fall morning.


----------



## SINC

-7° with a wind chill of -14° as the snow continues to accumulate under a heavy snowfall warning to our west. We now have nearly a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## OldeBullDust

We survived Sandy!

8° here, but feels colder with the damp.

Still raining off & on, sometimes heavily.

At the moment no wind at all. Looking out at the big willow tree, barely a sign of movement.

That's enough excitement for me for the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> We survived Sandy!
> 
> 8° here, but feels colder with the damp.
> 
> Still raining off & on, sometimes heavily.
> 
> At the moment no wind at all. Looking out at the big willow tree, barely a sign of movement.
> 
> That's enough excitement for me for the week.


Good to hear, Bill. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with fog and a very light misty drizzle.


----------



## johnp

14C here at noon. Rain showers over the past while, still heavily-overcast, but looks a touch brighter at present. Heavy rain forecasted for later this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with the fog slowly lifting.


----------



## MacDoc

9 degrees, mild wind - patchy rain - but I think this is not over.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with the fog slowly returning.


----------



## SINC

-12° here this morning with a wind chill of -17° and a high today of -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with the fog slowly lifting.


----------



## eMacMan

Temp here in SW AB has dropped to -4°C. That combined with frizzle has pebbled the cars windows. They look like the surface of a curling rink. Roads like about the same. As the frizzle and cool temps are forecast to continue throughout the day it is looking like a tricky halloween.


----------



## johnp

Currently 13C here and wet. We've been having rain showers all morning, and a heavy rain warning has been issued for later this afternoon and evening. It'll be a very wet one for the "trick & treaters" to be out this evening.


----------



## MacDoc

8 degrees - on and off showers - out riding and was okay.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C but with no wind, it should be a nice Halloween night for the kids.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird - people are turning strange colours

Local wildlife ....seasonal markings



















and they make a mean latte


----------



## OldeBullDust

7.5° at the moment, but overcast & raining - feeling the damp

I remember when I lived in Goose Bay we usually had knee deep snow on Halloween night - costumes were worn over parkas & flight boots

Made for bulky witches & ghosts


----------



## Dr.G.

8.5C with no wind, rain, drizzle, fog or snow. A great night for trick or treating.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with a brisk wind that makes it feel like -18° out there and a high today of -3°. Average daytime highs for this time of year in central Alberta are 9°.


----------



## sissyea

Sunshine, hope it stays like this till weekend.


----------



## SINC

Hi sissyea, welcome to ehMac. Just a thought, but without a location below your name, reporting weather is not very informative for other members.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy, but no sunrise yet if there is to be sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy this morning at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 1pm, currently 14C, with a light, breezy, rain shower on-the-go.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's really been quite a run over the past 10 months here in St. John's.

-Warmest April ever recorded, all the way back to the 1870's.

-Warmest July/August combo in almost 30 years (1984) 

-Warmest September ever 

-The most 20° degree days ever recorded in one year 

-The 2nd warmest April-September, second only to 1999. 

-And now the 3rd warmest October


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a slowly rising fog. Starting off the month of November much like we ended the month of October.


----------



## SINC

Still -6°, wind chill -11° and now 8 cm of fresh snow on the ground today.


----------



## SINC

We're still stuck at -6° and with that being our high for the day, it will not change. Did I mention we're getting more snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still -6°, wind chill -11° and now 8 cm of fresh snow on the ground today.





SINC said:


> We're still stuck at -6° and with that being our high for the day, it will not change. Did I mention we're getting more snow?


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light drizzle falling. Actually, somewhat balmy outside with just a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a foggy mist in the air at just before noon. I thought that I would be raking crunchy leaves by now, but some of the flowers in my wife's flower bed are again blooming. Strange .............


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, EC got it wrong. It's up to -5° when they said the high would be -6°. The wind has died somewhat and the wind chill is only double the temp for now. The snow too has receded for the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, EC got it wrong. It's up to -5° when they said the high would be -6°. The wind has died somewhat and the wind chill is only double the temp for now. The snow too has receded for the moment.


:clap::clap::clap: One time an EC error goes in your favor. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC was forecasting a high of 12C with a possible thunderstorm this afternoon. It is now just after 2PM with the skies clearing a bit and the temps over 13C.


----------



## eMacMan

6°C here in SW AB. EC had predicted fog but for the moment it remains ephemeral.


----------



## Dr.G.

Although the sun never broke through the fog, the mist has stopped and the temps are still 13C. I was out walking my dog in shorts and a tee shirt in defiance of Nature's wrath that could have been brought upon us here in St.John's. Back in 1964, we had about two inches of snow fall on this day.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm here, currently 16C .... we're back to milder high and low temp's than we had in much of the spring!! A bright overcast sky this morning, soon to dark over though, as the darker, rain-bearing clouds are moving in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 13C at just before 8PM. A very calm and quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy, but with no wind, it feels balmy. No need for a jacket to go out and walk the dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 11C as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 12C temps this morning. The rain should stop by dawn ..................... and there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning, but a light wind makes it feel like -12° out there. for the first time in a week, we will reach above freezing today with a high of 1°, albeit with yet more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover. The yellow leaves on the trees have an interesting glow to them in this sort of light.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rain, like everything else, should be taken in moderation.

Over the last 18 days, we have had 17 days of rain !

I think there was a reshuffling of the weather - we might have gotten BC's weather by mistake and Nfld got ours.

I would file a complaint, but EC doesn't respond!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the sun is starting to shine. Hopefully, it shall get sunny for the next couple of days and remain this warm so that I can go out and rake some of the wet leaves that are in my yard. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° but the wind has picked up and the chill factor now feels like -14°. There will be no melting today even if it does get to 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

13C as we head towards noon. Dark, damp, dismal, and breezy.


----------



## johnp

Just did an hour out on the balcony (3-4pm) - still 13C, and the breeze had stopped - a rather nice, and enjoyed sit, chat, and wine break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and a short-lived thunderstorm and rain shower has passed us by as we approach midnight. Sunshine and 12C temps are forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies and a nice sunrise slowly forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

-4° and calm this morning under cloudy skies. We're going to try for a high of 6° today, but given EC's record, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C at 9AM.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 14C at 9AM.


Morn' Marc and everyone! 1°C in Mississauga with a high of 5°C but sunny. Waiting for the handy guy friend of ours to finish off the trims of our new front door and frame. 3/4 window and wider width is allowing that glorious sunshine into our house now. Previous door was solid.
Sounds like it's really nice where you are Marc.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Was a crisp -1.5° this morning, snow covering all. Hope it will all melt soon, but that's just wishful thinking I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny at just past 2PM. Worked out in the garden for most of the late morning until about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Morn' Marc and everyone! 1°C in Mississauga with a high of 5°C but sunny. Waiting for the handy guy friend of ours to finish off the trims of our new front door and frame. 3/4 window and wider width is allowing that glorious sunshine into our house now. Previous door was solid.
> Sounds like it's really nice where you are Marc.


Yes, it was a grand day. Nearly hit 16C in sunshine about an hour ago. I was out in a tee shirt and shorts working in the garden, but I fear that this may be the end of this sort of clothing for outside work for this year. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

Almost touching 11:30am, and it's currently 14C. Breezy with rain showers during much of the morning, but calmer, and not raining at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C, but the sun is slowly setting in the western skies.


----------



## johnp

Did a break out on the balcony beween 3-4pm ... 14C, overcast, rather dark, but calm, rain moving in. We enjoyed it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C but mostly clear skies and no wind. A pleasant and calm evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C this morning as the eastern skies start to lighten.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with light rain and 4° with little change for the balance of the day with a high of just one degree more.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain stopping, so now it is just cloudy.


----------



## jamesB

mostly cloudy and 8C here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C as we approach 1PM. Turning into a nice Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and the street lights have just come on. Goodbye to daylight.


----------



## johnp

Just hit 1pm, and it's currently 15C .... broken sky - w/some blue, clouds, and sunshine - and we're heading out to the balcony to enjoy our first "break" (suspect there will be two glasses of red with us!!). A lovely fall day!!


----------



## SINC

It is 9° and the wind is howling, reminding me of a Chinook when I lived in the south. Fully half of our snow cover is now melted, but will it melt the balance? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just received a warning from EC --

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
3:46 PM NST Monday 05 November 2012
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity issued

Winds gusting over 100 km/hour are expected Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

Much to my surprise, an all day chinook wind has taken 3/4 of our snowfall today alone. Unusual to be sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and overcast at just past 9PM.


----------



## MacDoc

-1 - getting tired of the stead cold and damp wind of Georgian Bay.
Heading to Washington later in the week and a very sweet change.....13 rising to 21 across a few days. :clap: welcome break after bleak.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a bit of rain and winds gusting up to 70km/h ................. on their way to over 100km/h.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -2° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C with our wind warnings having ended.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, and currently a "damp-cool" 11C ... heavily-overcast, and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C here with a nice sunset slowly starting to form.


----------



## SINC

Now 0° and the snow has begun. We are under a heavy snowfall and freezing rain warning tonight and tomorrow morning with temps dropping to -6° by noon tomorrow. It will peak at the morning rush hour. Did I mention I have to be in downtown Edmonton tomorrow morning at 7:45? Grrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 5C at just past midnight, with a nice moon rising in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning, falling to -1° by afternoon under overcast skies. Luckily so far, our heavy snowfall has not materialized and I sure hop it holds off until noon or so given my 8:00 appointment in downtown Edmonton today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice sunrise in the east, but a chilly 3C outside.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am, currently 11C, with blue sky, huge billowy clouds, and sunshine. Should see/feel our lowest low of the season so far tonight. There was a 'feel of fall' in the air this morning, the forecast's are calling for lower lows as the week ends, our first frost, and maybe a freezing temperature?


----------



## SINC

Full scale blizzard with 15 cm to date and that much more expected by tomorrow morning when it ends.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm, last temperature reading on our balcony before the sun came around to affect the reading, was 13C. Lovely fall afternoon ... blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 6C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle and fog and 5C temps. A blah day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Deadly fall snowstorm grips the Prairies - The Weather Network

Sad to hear of these sorts of accidents regardless of where it is in our great country.


----------



## SINC

-8° with a wind chill of -16° has all that wet snow frozen into a solid block. We got 42 cm here yesterday, the largest single day snowfall ever. With today's high being -9°, the temps will continue to fall adding to the agony of the cleanup.


----------



## eMacMan

SW AB so far has only a dusting of snow under very low cloud cover. Temp has dropped to -5°C and should drop a bit more. Snowfall warning is still in effect but the big dump has been pushed back until tonight. Just hoping it stays cold enough to avoid the real heavy stuff Don has been getting.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° with a wind chill of -16° has all that wet snow frozen into a solid block. We got 42 cm here yesterday, the largest single day snowfall ever. With today's high being -9°, the temps will continue to fall adding to the agony of the cleanup.


----------



## johnp

Lovely fall morning, about 3C when I went out at 7:30am for my walk, with some light frost on the ground (our first of fall so far), Bright blue sky, sunshine, and warming (high of about 11C forecasted).


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and 6C at 2:22PM.


----------



## eMacMan

Here comes da snow. A coupla weeks of warm weather had completely depleted the snow banks so at least I have some place to put it.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am, and currently 8C, and same conditions - bright and sunny, and little to no wind. We live near a Mall, laughed when I just walked by, staff were blowing leaves and mowing lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at 4PM, but the forecast is for temps over 16C by this time tomorrow. Might even have a thunderstorm or two, which is unheard of in Nov., at the temps start to climb overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light drizzle as we approach 7PM.


----------



## johnp

Up to 10C, before the sun came around and hit our balcony. Went out just after 1pm, and enjoyed an hour in the fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-10° with light snow and a wind chill of -18°.


----------



## eMacMan

So far just two inches going into the night with a clean slate. Expect 6 inches to a foot overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C on my back deck, with overnight temps going up to 15C by morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 14C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a strong wind and more snow for today and tomorrow. Windchill of -20° and with a high of -11°, little change for the rest of the day.


----------



## eMacMan

Total damage so far seems to be under 6 inches. OTOH forecasts have us in negative double digits over the next two or three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 16C with dark clouds rolling in .................... we might just get that afternoon thunderstorm yet. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

a sunny 9 degrees here in Washington heading to high teens over the weekend. Nice weather for a museum and monument stroll.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> a sunny 9 degrees here in Washington heading to high teens over the weekend. Nice weather for a museum and monument stroll.


Give my regards to the Lincoln Memorial, MacDoc, and leave a US penny at the base of the statue for me. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 17C at an EC station about a half km from my house. No sun, but a balmy day.


----------



## SINC

As you can see from the data below, we are smack in the middle of more snow and far below the seasonal norm of plus 1° with a wind chill of -19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As you can see from the data below, we are smack in the middle of more snow and far below the seasonal norm of plus 1° with a wind chill of -19°.


 Stay warm and safe, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 16C right now. We got a little rumble of thunder and then the rain started. So much for our thunder storm. Still, one does not have to shovel rain, so for this I am grateful.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour here, and currently 8C ... bright and sunny, but with a breeze that's hitting our balcony and making it feel cooler than the thermometer says it is. Forecast calls for a low near or at the zero mark, if so, our coolest night of autumn so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clearning skies at nearly 1130PM. We hit a record high of 17C briefly this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and 9C this morning. And, amazingly so, there are still dozens of yellow maple leaves on the trees in my backyard.


----------



## SINC

-18° this morning with a light wind making it feel much colder and a high today of -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C this afternoon. A good day to be outside raking leaves.


----------



## johnp

Almost a repeat of yesterday, just a touch cooler. In the noon hour, and currently 6C, bright and sunny, with a breeze that's hitting our balcony and making that temperature feel cooler than it is. Once the sun gets around (after 1pm), we'll head out in our 'parkas' and enjoy the sun and sights.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 5C at 935PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-20° and falling, that goodness there is no wind. No forecast yet on just how cold it will get tonight:


----------



## MacDoc

+20 in Washington today - lovely day to do the museums and a yummy meal at a tapas restaurant Jaleo
Jaleo — the renowned Spanish tapas restaurant of José Andrés - soooooo good tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly 3C this evening as we approach midnight. Was out with my binoculars viewing various stars.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> +20 in Washington today - lovely day to do the museums and a yummy meal at a tapas restaurant Jaleo
> Jaleo — the renowned Spanish tapas restaurant of José Andrés - soooooo good tho.


Don't forget to leave a US penny at the base of the Lincoln Memorial. As well, might you throw a penny into the Potomac for me as well? Merci, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Currently -20°C here in SW AB and dropping even lower overnight.

Third night in a row for a fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 4C at just before 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C at 10AM. Should be a fine day at the War Memorial here in St.John's. Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

Winter is here early at -22° with a wind chill of -28° this morning with a high of -7°.


----------



## JCCanuck

SINC said:


> Winter is here early at -22° with a wind chill of -28° this morning with a high of -7°.


Ouch !
Well here in Mississauga it is fast approaching 17°C, and sunny after 3 weeks of dark and wet misery. Great timing too for I got the painter working on our new front door/frame just inserted last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to 7C with lots of sunshine earlier today.


----------



## johnp

About 3C when I went out the firtst time this morning, and quite bright. It's clouded up since then, about 6C, as we head towards 11am. Feels like some snow is on its way, but there's none in the forecast -- likely some cold-rain though.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting fact: St. John's is the only provincial capital in Canada to have not yet seen freezing temperatures this fall. Prior to this year, St. John's has never gone beyond Nov 3rd before getting her first freeze. 

There are still leaves on the tree ............... and a small pansy growing in my front garden.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> An interesting fact: St. John's is the only provincial capital in Canada to have not yet seen freezing temperatures this fall. Prior to this year, St. John's has never gone beyond Nov 3rd before getting her first freeze. There are still leaves on the tree ............... and a small pansy growing in my front garden.


Victoria has had freezing temperatures??


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Victoria has had freezing temperatures??


Yes, according to Environment Canada.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, according to Environment Canada.


Yes ... seems they dropped below freezing in Victoria yesterday.
Victoria, British Columbia - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## johnp

We're approaching 1:30pm, it's 6C, and feels much-colder!! Overcast, and breezy, and it looks like rain's on it way ... can't see much of the horizon any more. Some "balcony time" coming up? Not sure if my other half will go for it today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern sky. The sun is just about to come up on our first day with a minus degree temp. We got down to -1C overnight.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a wind chill of -18° and a high today of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C as we approach 10AM. Amazingly, there are still yellow leaves on the maple trees. Tomorrow's sunshine and 14C should help keep them on the trees for another day or so. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 5C as we approach 1PM. A fine afternoon, albeit a bit nippy.


----------



## MacDoc

a fine 17 degrees heading to 19 here in Washington - good National Zoo day


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and sunny. Good final lawn mowing and muching of leaves day.


----------



## johnp

Almost 10am, and currently 9C ... overcast, with light rain showers. Froecasts says we could see some breaks in the clouds later.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with clear skies and a nice setting sun. The end of a fine day. Sunshine and 15C temps are forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 3pm, and still 9C ... the rain showers seemed to stop here around noon, but it has remained overcast, and rather dark.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C as we approach 9PM. Things are starting to warm up already.


----------



## MacDoc

Still 18 at 8pm here in DC but the end it night - November weather arrives tomorrow


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at just past 11PM, going up to sunny 15C temps tomorrow afternoon .............. Springtime returns ............. if only for but a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C as we head for 9AM. Going to be a great day, weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

-7°, but feels like -12° with sigh, more snow and a high today of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny at 1PM here in St.John's. After the coldest June on record, and then the hottest months of July, August, Sept. and Oct., we are now shaping up for the warmest month of Nov. in our history, with records going back to the 1880s. We have had two hours when the temps dipped to -1C overnight, and the rest has been between 3C and today's 17C.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am here, and currently 10C ... overcast, with rain showers and/or drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 4PM with the sun slowly setting in the western sky. The end of a glourious day, nicer than most of the days we experienced in the month of June.


----------



## johnp

Out for a balcony break over the past half-hour --- 11C, heavily-overcast sky, clouds seeming to touch the trees, light rain. Damp-cool!!


----------



## MacDoc

Spooky in Cairns for the eclipse








My step daughter was there ( lives in Cairns ) and got a couple of shots - said it was very spooky -










birds stopped singing etc

chilly in Washington just 8 tho clear


----------



## Dr.G.

Cool. It would be great to see this sort of an eclipse.

13C at 730PM.


----------



## MacDoc

My only full eclipse was at uni late 60s or early 70s - 

that would be the 1972 one here or maybe 1970 - I do recall it was total tho that track says otherwise


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 11PM, with clear skies. A perfect night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> My only full eclipse was at uni late 60s or early 70s -
> 
> that would be the 1972 one here or maybe 1970 - I do recall it was total tho that track says otherwise


Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## MacDoc

Well you are in range of Aurora's tonight and also the Leonid Meteor shower is beginning
Down to 6 in Washington. Chilly walk to a lovely repeat treat at Jaleo tapas restaurant. I'm in love with Tapas and they are very very good at it. Bethesda tapas restaurant modernizes Spanish cuisine | The Eagle Online










Needed the brisk walk home to burn off at least a few of the calories. Yummy way to dine.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies, no wind and a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies. I might just take a cup of coffee out back and just watch the first rays of the rising sun touch Canada. Later ................


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now up and we are up to 16C. Lilacs are again blooming in some gardens ............. roses and pansies are again blooming in our garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is still out and our temps have risen to 18C. Amazing!!!!!!!!! We will most likely pay for this fine weather comes May when it is still snowing, but for now, it is great.


----------



## johnp

Just into the noon-hour here, currently 11C, and a mix of sun and cloud, after an overcast morning, with a little drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle is starting here as well, with 11C temps.


----------



## johnp

It's turned into a lovely sunny and bright afternoon here ... 13C, when I took the last in-the-shade reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain and 9C at 10PM.


----------



## MacDoc

Sinc and anyone else to the north- spectacular solar storm tonight - 









- it's -4 here in Corning New York but too tired to chase a dark sky.

The from Fort McMurray










Some giggles from home town Cairns in Australia


----------



## SINC

Dang it anyways, we are under solid overcast so will miss that, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, those are great pics, MacDoc. Rain here, so we saw nothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and rain this morning at just past 6AM.


----------



## johnp

Bright and sunny here this morning. It started at about 3C, with fog, but when the latter dissipated, blue sky and sunshine was revealed. Just after 11am, and currently hovering around the 8C mark.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -1° as a team of grader and front end loader work to clear the 40 cm of snow from our quiet crescent.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and a light rain at 5PM.


----------



## johnp

Currently 9C, as we head to noon. Still bright and sunny. We've reached the forecasted high for the day. It's supposed to cloud over by evening, with rain in the morning, and heavier rain later in the day, and throughout the weekend.


----------



## kety_smith

A wonderful photo 
__________________
Vrati Метални Врати Блиндирани Врати Входни Врати Метални Решетки


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 8C at about 6AM. I love the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

-3° now and with a high of -2°, little difference for the day ahead although the sun is supposed to appear.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and VERY foggy as we approach noon. Can't see the tops of trees from ground level.


----------



## johnp

Approaching noon, and currently 9C ... overcast, and preparing for rain. Decent morning for out and about activities, but according to the forecast, that's about to change, with quite heavy rain and wind on its way.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2:30pm, temperature still hanging in at 9C, sky still overcast, but with a "brightened" horizon. Forecast says dry for the rest of the day, but "stormy wet" for Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very foggy at 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and foggy as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

-13° here this morning as we struggle to get up to near zero today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 5C temps this morning.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Plus 1° at 9:15am and sunny
On our way to 8° 

Somehow we seem to have a portion of the new Nfld weather - hope they don't ask for it back!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Plus 1° at 9:15am and sunny
> On our way to 8°
> 
> Somehow we seem to have a portion of the new Nfld weather - hope they don't ask for it back!


Well, we have enough fog to share in this part of NL (no more Nfld. these days), but we just don't want any snow.


----------



## johnp

Approaching 11:30am, and currently 11C, heavily-overcast, wet and breezy.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine over the noon hour, but -9° with a wind chill of -16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clearing skies. A quiet evening.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm, 9C, quite heavy rain over the past couple of hours, but the wind has died.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning under cloudy skies and a forecast of another 10 cm of snow here today with a high of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 2C as last night's -1C temps took just about the last of the leaves off the trees. Still, I shall faithfully rake them up and compost them for the garden. Goodbye to Fall.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just reached 4° here at 9:48 am
Morning fog starting to fade away
EC indicates a nice day


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C here at noon. A fine day to do a bit of late Fall gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very sunny. My dogs like this sort of weather ........... dry, no fog/rain/drizzle, and sunny.


----------



## SINC

Here we go again. Our heavy snowfall, forecast to last all day long, has indeed arrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here we go again. Our heavy snowfall, forecast to last all day long, has indeed arrived.


 Sorry to hear this, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C as the sun is slowly setting in the west. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C this morning, but the temps should get up to about 5C by noon. A nice day.


----------



## SINC

-11° this morning with a wind chill of -16° as we try to get up to -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C as we approach noon. A great day all things considering.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am., quite mild (9C), gusty wind, and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 6C as the sun is starting to slowly drift down into the western skies.


----------



## SINC

-9° with a feels like temp of -15° under cloudy skies over the noon hours. More snow beginning tonight and continuing through Thursday.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm, still hanging on 9C, the wind has lessened, but not the rain, it's still pissing down. A "damp-cool" balcony-time break coming up.


----------



## OldeBullDust

At 5:13 pm - Last bit of daylight quickly fading away as the fog gathers - end of a rather nice late fall day. Managed to get a lot more done outside than I thought I would.

Back down to 3°C - time to prepare supper and get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clear skies, lots of stars, and a quiet half moon in the southwestern sky. A fine evening.


----------



## eMacMan

About 3°C. Been drizzling all day despite the sunny forecast. If the temps drop tonight the streets may be wickedly icy.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clear skies. A fine eveing at 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 6C temps this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a wind chill of -21° and snow this morning. A high of -8° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is saying that we might get a few flurries this afternoon. It is cloudy and 6C right now, so we might just get rain. WE shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 2C and a few flurries are floating about at just past 2PM.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am here, and currently near the 10C mark. Decent early-morning for my walk and shopping chores - cloudy, but little to no wind, or rain. About to change soon though, heavy rain and gusty winds on their way, later this morning or early this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way as the temp continues to fall under clear skies. a high of -9° is no longer forecast, rather it is dropping to -16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at about 430PM. We had about five minutes of flurries, but that was it. Still, it is a sign of worse things to come sometime in December. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Just into noon and the weather change is happening -- currently 9C, wind is picking up, and the rain has started. Forecasts call for some heavy showers and blustery wind for the rest of the day and night.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C but with clear skies. A beautiful half moon is up in the southern sky tonight.


----------



## johnp

The 'change' did not last very long, the rain and wind died .. and we did two quite enjoyable mid-afternoon balcony breaks, and even had a little sunshine during the last one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

According to the EC radar, the possible snow flurries shall pass on by to the south of us. No problem. 1C temps at just past 10PM. Lots of stars out tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly cloudy and 1C as I await the rising of the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the past three hours, we have jumped a whole one degree. Now 2C and cloudy.


----------



## SINC

-15° with a wind chill of -20°, light snow and more snow in the area for the next 36 hours. A high today of just -13°.


----------



## eMacMan

A night of frizzle followed by dropping temps has left a nice coating of ice on everything. Temps look to be steady at just under 0°C today then getting cold tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A night of frizzle followed by dropping temps has left a nice coating of ice on everything. Temps look to be steady at just under 0°C today then getting cold tonight.


Is "frizzle" freezing drizzle?


----------



## johnp

Into noon, and currently 9C ... showers this morning, dry at present. Forecasts call for more rain, and the possibility of a thundershower this afternoon. It "feels" damp-cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still 2C as we approach 6PM. A bland day ................. but at least one does not have to shovel bland.


----------



## johnp

A couple of shots taken (with our iPad2) during our mid-afternoon balcony break .. with the weather sytem moving in from the west (the camera on the iPad doesn't do it justice though).
Still no 'real' rain, but the clouds have sure turned dark since we've come inside.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Is "frizzle" freezing drizzle?


Yep. fortunately the ground was warm enough that most of it soaked in. So thankfully there is not a layer of ice under the six inches of snow I have been shoveling. This is fairly light stuff and the snow banks had been depleted so I have been able to simply push it out of my way. So far very little lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep. fortunately the ground was warm enough that most of it soaked in. So thankfully there is not a layer of ice under the six inches of snow I have been shoveling. This is fairly light stuff and the snow banks had been depleted so I have been able to simply push it out of my way. So far very little lifting.


Good to hear. The one time I nearly went nuts shoveling and snow blowing was when we had about 35cm of snow and 75km/h winds .......... followed by 2cm of hail ............ followed by some freezing rain ................. which was then hardened off by an overnight deep freeze of -11C temps. Luckily, I took the snowblower out just before the hail started to get the driveway cleared away. My only battle the next morning was the huge mountain at the end of the driveway as the snow plows came up the street. Parts of it were so solid that I had to take a 12 pound maul to break it up when my axe just seemed to bounce off of it.

I HATE Winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A couple of shots taken (with our iPad2) during our mid-afternoon balcony break .. with the weather sytem moving in from the west (the camera on the iPad doesn't do it justice though).
> Still no 'real' rain, but the clouds have sure turned dark since we've come inside.


I would not be so quick to advertise these good weather conditions, johnp, or else those trains will be filled with easterners wanting to escape the winters here in the east .............. only to flood your community with migrants and snow birds. 

"Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses, yearning to get away from the snow and cold ......"


----------



## johnp

... the latest ... (4:10pm)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... the latest ... (4:10pm)


You still have leaves on your trees. The last few are hanging by a thread here in St.John's. With temps going down to -1C overnight, they might not be there by morning.  We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at just past 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at 2C as we approach 11PM. Fine with me since one does not have to shovel on such a day.


----------



## SINC

We on the other hand, do not have it quite so nice:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We on the other hand, do not have it quite so nice:


Well, you at least will have some sunshine tomorrow. That always makes the white snow look fresh and clean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 2C at just about 1AM. Very quiet.


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning and a wind chill at -24° and more snow. With a high of -16° forecast, we going nowhere from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice sunrise about a half hour ago. Another quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at about 9AM, with a bit of sun. A nice day is forming.


----------



## eMacMan

At -13°C it was cold enough this morning for a brief display of Alpen-Glo. Still have a fair bit of snow to move. Now packed down by the wind.XX)


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am here, and it's currently just touching the 8C mark. An overcast sky, with a light breeze, and dry.


----------



## SINC

-13° here as we head for the noon hour, but the wind has died and the wind chill with it, after blowing for days and packing snow into every corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a beautiful setting sun. We hit 7C today with no wind, so it was a grand Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C as we approach 11PM. A fine half moon is high in the southwestern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 5C at 8AM this morning. A fine day is brewing.


----------



## SINC

-13° with a wind chill of -21° and a cloudy high of -6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 10C with sunny skies at just past noon. A great day to be outside.


----------



## SINC

-11°, wind chill -18° and full overcast as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 10C with full sunshine about an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 5PM. A nice night is upon us.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm, a damp-cold feel to the 9C temperature - heavily-overcast, and wet. It was already 8C when I got up at 5am ... so hasn't changed much, except 'feel' cooler!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C at 1115PM. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing again despite the clear skies forecast.


----------



## billy98111

7C. It's picnic weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C here and cloudy. A quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## johnp

About 6C here as well, with a little fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 7C here and the fog is rolling in off of the Atlantic. I can hear the fog horns from here, so the fog is thick. Still, I can also see the sun through the fog, so hopefully, the sun shall win this battle. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C but thick fog is rolling in now.  No sign of sun ................ but at least one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## SINC

-9° with a wind chill of -16° and since -16° is our high for the day we've got nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -9° with a wind chill of -16° and since -16° is our high for the day we've got nowhere to go but down.


When you say "down", would that mean higher temps or lower temps, as in going down to 0C or down to -30C???


----------



## Dr.G.

9C but the fog is still with us.


----------



## Dr.G.

At least this will just bring some rain and fog and not snow like a nor'easter would.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
10:52 AM NST Saturday 24 November 2012
Wind warning for
St. John's and vicinity continued

Southeasterly winds gusting to 100 km/h are expected tonight for Eastern Newfoundland.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, and currently 10C, broken cloud, with some blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-9° with light snow and that snow is forecast to continue for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling at just past 5PM.


----------



## johnp

Just past 1pm, and it's 11C ... broken clouds & sunshine. Very pretty early-afteroon.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain at just past 10PM. Very atypical for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Yet another chilly night here:


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with heavy rain and strong winds over 100km/h are forecast for here overnight. Still, nothing to shovel in the morning.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped 3° in less than an hour to -16°, so I suspect it will be closer to -20° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C temps, strong winds and a light rain falling as we approach 630AM. Feels like a nice day in June.


----------



## SINC

-16°, a wind chill of -24° with light snow and a high of -9° this Grey Cup Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny now, a fine day for the St.John's Santa parade. Does not feel like Christmas in a month, however ................... more like early June with Canada Day in a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with blue skies up above and a slowly setting sun in the west. The end of a fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, 9C, lots of blue sky and sunshine. Another lovely fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 5PM with a beautiful clear moon high in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clear skies and a brisk breeze at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Calm with light snow at -13° with a high today of -8°. Snow every day for a week and another week's worth to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C, but we are told that snow flurries are on their way in the next couple of days. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-11° but the wind has picked up making it feel like -18° and cloudy.


----------



## eMacMan

'Twas a rather cool -14°C this fine AM however warming nicely. Might struggle up to the +0.01 range before things cool off later this PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and just under 7C. A very nice afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am, 5C, bright blue sky and sunshine. About 2C and some frost for my early-morning walk. Lovely, cool'sh fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a nice sunset forming in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies but a nippy 4C this evening. No wind, so it is a nice night to look up at the nearly full moon and all the stars in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Weather Network is calling for a couple of inches of snow for St.John's on Wednesday!!!!! XX):-ptptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning .............. shades of things to come??? It is difficult to look at snow when it is only November, but Such is Life.


----------



## heavyall

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning .............. shades of things to come??? It is difficult to look at snow when it is only November, but Such is Life.


We've had snow for weeks already. A couple of dumps big enough to get the snow blower out.

Today? More snow, -12c (-19 windchill).


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> We've had snow for weeks already. A couple of dumps big enough to get the snow blower out.
> 
> Today? More snow, -12c (-19 windchill).


XX)XX) Where do you live?

A TALE OF TWO CITIES (1859), Charles Dickens
''It was the best of times, it was the worst of times, it was the age of wisdom, it was the age of foolishness, it was the epoch of belief, it was the epoch of incredulity, it was the season of Light, it was the season of Darkness, it was the spring of hope, it was the winter of despair.''


----------



## heavyall

Dr.G. said:


> XX)XX) Where do you live?


Winnipeg. We're used to it. Colder than Antarctica in the winter, hotter than Africa in the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Winnipeg. We're used to it. Colder than Antarctica in the winter, hotter than Africa in the summer.


I have been to Winnipeg in July and on Boxing Day, so I hear you. Still, it is one of my favorite Canadian cities. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern shy just now .....................the sky is a dark blue, but there is a golden/pink hue on the horizon. With 1C temps, and some sunshine, the dusting of snow we got overnight shall disappear. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-12° here, -9° in the city with a high of -9° for us today. No snow today for the first time in four days, but then five more days of snowfall through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C now, so hopefully, by noon, the snow will be gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C as most of the overnight snow is melting away. Should be gone by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still 3C, but there is only enough snow for a snowball or two around my house. Begone, ye devil of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C at 2PM, but that shall, most likely, be our high for the day. Still, all in all, not a bad afternoon.


----------



## johnp

11am and currently 7C .. a bright, but mostly-overcast sky. Feels much colder than what the thermometer reads. Forecasts call for a major change by tomorrow .. with lots of rain and wind on its way for the next several days.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies, bright sunlight and -6° over the noon hour as we prepare for five solid days of snow ahead, with major amounts on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a setting sun being crowded out by clouds. Still, it was a fine day to be outside cutting wood for my woodstove.


----------



## johnp

Two enjoyed balcony breaks ... bright overcast sky, 6C, and no wind ... forecast calls for a low of 4C, with a high of 8-10C tomorrow, with rain showers to start sometime in/by the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with clear skies, but snow is in the forecast for the next few days. Hopefully, by Monday it shall only be a recent memory. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, snow is on the way for us here in St.John's, NL.  15cm will fall in the next 12 hours, and then some rain .............. and then we get a repeat of today on Thursday and maybe again on Friday. Hopefully, the warmer weather over the weekend will melt it all away. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo

Dark and cold this morning. But I have some new fur.
Skippy - YouTube


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, snow is on the way for us here in St.John's, NL.  15cm will fall in the next 12 hours, and then some rain .............. and then we get a repeat of today on Thursday and maybe again on Friday. Hopefully, the warmer weather over the weekend will melt it all away. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


And you think you've got problems? 

Brace for snow, lots of snow, in Edmonton, Environment Canada warns


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And you think you've got problems?
> 
> Brace for snow, lots of snow, in Edmonton, Environment Canada warns


Guess they grow us tougher here in NL. Those are flurries here in St.John's. 

Still, you folks get far colder temps than we do here, so you win. I have been in Winniped and Calgary during the Christmas season, and thought I was going to die. Our problem over the next three days is the 25cm of snow with freezing rain, off and on, making it really heavy. Still, I am hoping that it shall all be gone by Monday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Guess they grow us tougher here in NL. Those are flurries here in St.John's.
> 
> Still, you folks get far colder temps than we do here, so you win. I have been in Winniped and Calgary during the Christmas season, and thought I was going to die. Our problem over the next three days is the 25cm of snow with freezing rain, off and on, making it really heavy. Still, I am hoping that it shall all be gone by Monday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


I will take honest to God snow and cold weather over freezing rain any day. For the moment however we are getting some fairly nice winter weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I will take honest to God snow and cold weather over freezing rain any day. For the moment however we are getting some fairly nice winter weather.


I agree. My wife, who grew up in Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg and Regina, hates the cold and wet snow we get here in St.John's.

Currently, it is just under 3C and a light sleet is falling.  Soon, this will change to wet snow. :-(


----------



## CubaMark

Another winter in Mexico... and this Canadian is gonna be freezing his butt off. Ridiculous... overnight temps in parts of the state fell below zero over the past few days. We're waking up to 4 or 5 degrees consistently. That's no problem in Canada with central heating, but here? 

We're also discovering that the track of the sun by midday-onward is blocked by the 2- and 3-storey houses to our south and west...


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am, it's presently 8C, overcast, and quite still. Some rain showers on their way.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Another winter in Mexico... and this Canadian is gonna be freezing his butt off. Ridiculous... overnight temps in parts of the state fell below zero over the past few days. We're waking up to 4 or 5 degrees consistently. That's no problem in Canada with central heating, but here?
> 
> We're also discovering that the track of the sun by midday-onward is blocked by the 2- and 3-storey houses to our south and west...


Sorry to hear this, CM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's official: Regina, Saskatchewan, saw record snowfall in November - The Weather Network

Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We have had about 7cm of wet snow fall in the past couple of hours.  Another 10-15cm is forecast by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C as we near 7AM. We got only 17cm of wet snow yesterday, with the same forecast for the next 24 hours. Still, there is time to clear it away each time, so that is good news.


----------



## SINC

More snow again today with a temp of 16°, but a wind chill factor now of -26° makes it very chilly out there as we try to get to -13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with heavy wet snow to try and shovel. Luckily, I have various ergonomic shovels that make pushing and then throwing a bit easier.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with what looks like some rain to help wash some of the snow away as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am, a rather mild 12C, overcast, rain showers off & on during most of the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as we approach 4PM and some of the snow is being washed away.


----------



## eMacMan

For the moment. It looks like the Cold weather will hang a bit north of us for a few more days. Cannot say my heart is broken over that one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 3C .................. go snow, go ................. begone, ye devil snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with snow squalls causing white outs all around my neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow and strong winds making visibility difficult.


----------



## SINC

-14° and still snowing. We are forecast to get 25 more cm by the time it ends on Sunday Bringing our total here in November to over 70 cm. A wind chill of -23° now with a high today of our current temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -14° and still snowing. We are forecast to get 25 more cm by the time it ends on Sunday Bringing our total here in November to over 70 cm. A wind chill of -23° now with a high today of our current temperature.


I shall not complain. 70cm is what we would normally get, but so far, only 20cm has fallen, with about half of it washed away with yesterday's rain. Our -1C temps and -10C windchill is a bit extreme for us in Nov. but your windchill gives me a headache just thinking of being outside with my dogs in that condition. Bonne chance, mon ami, and stay warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow falling. Should have about 10cm by noon. It is light, so not difficult to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with off and on snow squalls. One minute the sun is out and ten minutes later it is a white out causes by snow going every which way.


----------



## johnp

Just before 9:30am, currently 10C, socked-in, heavy rain showers, and quite breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just before 2PM and it is -1C with sunshine. Hopefully, the snow squalls are over for today. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm, 11C, a bit brighter overcast sky, and the rain has stopped (for a while!!). Forecasts call for heavy rain showers at times, and wind, for the rest of the day, and beyond, and beyond. It's that time of the year!! No shovelling involved though, a good thing!! But may have to get out my running shoes and into rubber boots soon!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clear skies. We got about 13cm of light snow with on and off snow squalls throughout most of the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C at 7AM with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-15° with a -21° wind chill and a high of -13° today. And yes, it is still snowing today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies with a nippy -1C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## eMacMan

After yesterdays rain a thin layer of ice coats all, especially roads and the windows on the cars. 

Looks to be about +5°C today so hopefully that will all melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny blue skies, no wind, and -1C temps make this a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Still -14° over the noon hour with a wind chill of -22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a beautiful setting sun now starting to form in the western skies as we approach 4PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, currently 11C, overcast sky, light rain showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with clear skies as we approach 1AM. The coldest night so far this Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a nice sunrise slowly forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

-14° and calm with more snow, albeit light and a high of -13° means we're going nowhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C as we approach noon. Kids are all outside playing.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rain all morning, temp now 9.5°C at 10:30 with a light to moderate breeze.
EC predicting a high of 10°


----------



## eMacMan

Starting to snow again here in SW AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

9:20am, and currently 9C, broken sky, with lots of blue sky and sunshine ... after an overcast sky, with light rain showers earlier this morning. Pretty looking morning at present!!


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon, it's still 9C, but overcast with light rain once again. Our sunshine was short-lived!!!


----------



## MacDoc

11 degrees at the Forks of the Credit spitting but clearing quickly and a couple good riding days ahead after a longish layoff due to travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with the sun having just about set in the western skies.


----------



## OldeBullDust

11.5° here at 3:05pm, higher than predicted.
Rain mostly stopped, still cloudy with a bit of mist/fog


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C but with clear skies and lots of stars.


----------



## SINC

EC is wrong again as we fall ever deeper into the abyss at -18° now with a wind chill of -26°. Darn chilly for early December.


----------



## johnp

It's overcast and wet .... now it's dry and quite sunny .... now it's overcast and wet again .... and now quite bright and dry again .... and the beat goes on!! But the temperature has remained quite stable, 10C when I looked last -- no complaints.


----------



## MacDoc

9 degrees and foggy - more riding tomorrow 

and your blocking high has been in place for 8 + weeks Sinc - get used to it - gonna be more frequent. 



> *Forecast Discussion - NOAA's National Weather Service*
> 
> - NOAA's National Weather Service... - Cached - Similar
> (TODAY AND TONIGHT) ISSUED AT 533 AM EST *SAT DEC 1 2012* FOG *...*
> SHAVED A COUPLE OF DEGREES OFF *HIGHS* FOR MON. *...* IN ADVANCE OF
> A STRONGER LOW ORGANIZING OVER S *ALBERTA*/MT. *... THERE ARE SOME
> SUBTLE SIGNS EMERGING THAT THE STRONG *_*BLOCKING PATTERN SEEN
> FOR the past 8 weeks **...*_


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -11C windchill. The coldest night so far this Fall.


----------



## eMacMan

A layer of ice, then about 3 inches of snow, then a bit more rain.tptptptp

Decided not to shovel the steep part of the lane as the snow will provide some cushioning when someone falls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and -1C at 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-20°, calm and overcast with 5 cm of new snow on the ground again. Most snow here ever in November. Winds supposed to be very strong tonight and tomorrow to add to the misery. A high today of just -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with sunshine. Not warm enough to melt much snow, but hopefully with a bit of rain this week, some of the snow will be washed away. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> A layer of ice, then about 3 inches of snow, then a bit more rain.tptptptp
> 
> Decided not to shovel the steep part of the lane as the snow will provide some cushioning when someone falls.


And now more snow but temp is 1°C. Next dew days could be ugly. I would think the hospital will see a broken hip or three and probably some concussions as well. Does not help that town road crews take the weekends off.


----------



## johnp

11am and 9C ... currently an overcast sky, with a little brightness of the horizon. It's been a dry morning, but forecast calls for rain and wind to come in this afternoon, and to be especially wet & windy this evening and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to 4C with sunshine today, but now the sun is starting to drop towards the western horizon. All in all, not a bad day.


----------



## SINC

Still -16° over the noon hour sixth bright sunshine, but the wind is picking up and it is bitterly cold. Wind chills tomorrow are expected to be in the low -30s.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at 630PM with clouds coming in to keep the temps mild.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 2:30pm, 11C, the effects of the humidity and wind make it "feel" cooler than it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and cloudy. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at 10PM. Little by little our snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-17° with a wind chill of -27° this morning. Chilly indeed.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> -17° with a wind chill of -27° this morning. Chilly indeed.


Further to south 'tis a pleasant -2°C this AM. Wind warning is in effect as is normal when the wind drops under 5KPH. Hopefully the big west wind will kick in a bit later and thaw this layer of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 3PM. We did have a bit of sun and blue sky at noon, but clouds have now rolled in. Still, it is a pleasant day.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 11am, temperature has dropped a little from it's high of 11C earlier this morning. Broken sky, lots of blue showing, and some sunshine, windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 7C as we approach 5PM. The end of a quiet day, weather-wise.


----------



## MacDoc

> *Toronto breaks weather record as thermometer hits 16 C*
> Published on Tuesday December 04, 2012
> 
> Sometimes the only reminder that it’s December in Toronto is the Christmas decorations.
> 
> Temperatures hit 16 C on Tuesday, squeaking past Toronto’s 1998 record for today of 15.9 C.
> 
> The average daily high for Dec. 4 is 3 C.


bike showed 18 as I was heading over to the mechanics for an oil change. Crazy swing coming with snow later tonight. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> bike showed 18 as I was heading over to the mechanics for an oil change. Crazy swing coming with snow later tonight. :yikes:


----------



## johnp

We got back up to 11C, but at 1pm, the sky is now getting very dark, so looks like the incoming rain and increased wind are on their way.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light drizzle as we approach 9PM. With any luck, by tomorrow morning all of the snow from last week shall be gone by noon tomorrow. We shall see. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## eMacMan

Just when it looked like the wind had melted the worst of the ice, more rain which will no doubt freeze overnight laying down a fresh replacement base of ice.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning and the wind makes if feel like -18° with a high today of -9°. And yes, more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy and 3C this morning, but that just means more of the snow will slowly melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C. Turning into a fine morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Rained all night, now turning to snow. Looks like temps will drop steadily but gradually over the next few days. Can only hope it soaks in or runs off before it freezes again. Otherwise we may as well go out and paint curling rings on the side streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as the last of our snow from last week has melted away. Good!!!!!


----------



## johnp

At 10:30 .. lovely late-fall morning, currently 8C, bright, dry, and sunny. Some clouding starting, more to come as the day goes on.


----------



## SINC

We're getting hit hard with another big dump. At least six inches on the ground since it started about 45 minutes ago.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last of our snow has melted away with our 8C temps and fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're getting hit hard with another big dump. At least six inches on the ground since it started about 45 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


 What is that tapping sound, Sinc. My Morse Code transcription abilities are not what they used to be, but I do make out the words "help", "trapped" and "save".


----------



## eMacMan

NO high wind warnings, which should explain why the wind is really howling. Temps dropping below zero. Could boot skate all the way down town if concussions or busted hips were not a worry.


----------



## SINC

Well, we got over 15 cm in two hours. Good news is that it is light fluffy snow. Our neighbours on each side pitched in to do our sidewalks and when Crystal got home from work she fired up the snow blower and cleared out both driveways and the walkways around the house in 20 minutes. A lot of snow for this early in the year and winter has not even started.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 8C at just before 10PM. A foggy mist makes everything very still.


----------



## SINC

Calm, light snow and -15° this morning falling to -17° by mid afternoon and -25° tonight. Finally got all the snow cleared with the help of two great neighbours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 7C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and we are nearly at 10C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather. The sun is coming out and we have 10C temps. Tomorrow, at about this time, we shall have 0C temps and about an inch of snow ............. at least according to EC. Strange ...............


----------



## johnp

Coming to 10:30am, currently 7C ... damp-cool, with a rather strong breeze at times, some heavy showers earlier this morning.


----------



## SINC

Currently -17° over the noon hour with a wind chill of -25° and falling. Thankfully the snow has stopped. But with the RH at 91%, it is bone chilling out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and misty 9C as we approach 4PM. Going to look more and more like London High Tea soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 9C with a light rain falling. Luckily, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining and 8C, but an inch or so of snow is being forecast for tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning with a wind chill of -27°, and yes more light flurries with a high today of -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and 2C this morning. No snow yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light snow falling, but nothing seems to be sticking. Good!!!!


----------



## eMacMan

Todays low and high temp are both expected to be right on the daily norm. Since this is absolutely unprecedented in SW AB, the AGW crowd has posted a Falling Sky Warning for the entire region.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am, it's currently 7C, a bright, but cloudy sky, and fairly-stiff westerly wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 2C with a light snow falling, but not sticking to the ground, so nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-15° with a wind chill of -25° as we approach 1:30, but the sun is shining brightly which helps bear the cold and high humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light snow falling that is starting to stick. Might have an inch or two by morning. Luckily, tomorrow 3C and sunshine and Sunday's 7C and rain will wash it all away.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm, 6C, blue sky and sunshine, but strong westerly breeze coming into our balcony is making it feel rather cool, but pretty though!!


----------



## Kazak

Don't know if this happened in Burnaby, johnp, but in Langley, the last two hours have been

- sunny
- rainy
- sunny
- trying to snow
- sunny.


----------



## johnp

Kazak ..... no rain here since early morning. A clearing 'trend' since then, with the cloudy sky parting more and more over time. But breezy though - and that wind off the watewr has a bite to it!! Bright, sunny, and windy at this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of snow.


----------



## SINC

-17° here this morning with a wind chill of -29° and falling all day to -20° by mid afternoon. And yes, the snow continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 2C this morning. Little by little, the snow is melting away.


----------



## eMacMan

-9°C this morning. Temps going the wrong way today till it bottoms out somewhere around -20°C overnight tonight. Bit of snow less than an inch and should be fairly light.

Love winter in SW AB.


----------



## SINC

They just revised us to bottom out at -32° tonight with higher wind chills approaching -40°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They just revised us to bottom out at -32° tonight with higher wind chills approaching -40°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C with no wind as nearly all of yesterday's snow (about 5cm) is now gone. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was able to hang out sheets for what may be the last time this year. Still, sunshine and 4C temps helped in the drying process.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a beautiful setting sun forming in the western horizon. The end to a fine day.


----------



## johnp

Just hitting noon, currently 5C. Clouding over, after a bright and crisp sunny morning.


----------



## MacDoc

hmmmmm 6 degrees in Mississauga - that's okay to ride - so headed to the Forks for coffee.
Hmmm are those snow flakes >> ... yup 1 degree and light snow - oh well new tires are grippy and I know the route.
Good test of the cold gear tho - no problem - arrived warm tho a slightly better pair of socks would not hurt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 0C. Loads of stars are out tonight as we approach midnight.


----------



## eMacMan

Already -18°C and dropping.


----------



## SINC

-24° out there with a wind chill of -32° this morning. If the wind comes up more, it will be brutal. A high of -8° will provide some relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 1C with no wind helps to make this a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light rain starting to fall as we approach noon. Still, rain does not need any shoveling ............. so that is fine with me.


----------



## eMacMan

Since 4AM temp has risen 9° to -10°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and cloudy at just past 2PM. A quiet Sunday still.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am, and currently 5C .. overcast, light rain at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Still -16° and there is no way we will see EC's prediction of -8° today. The wind chill is still in the -25° range.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 2:30pm, a low-hanging, heavily-overcast sky, with rain drizzle. 6C when we were out for a break on our balcony a short while ago.


----------



## MacDoc

careful out there - staff says freezing rain about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 3C as we approach 11PM. Loads of stars in the sky visible with the naked eye.


----------



## MacDoc

Weird - crazy mix of storm and sleet and rain and snow went by and now up to 4 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see the waning moon, Venus and Saturn in the clear morning sky. A nice sight to behold. No pics in that it is 0C with strong winds. Still, it is something one does not see too often.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a wind chill of -8° and temperature falling to -5° by mid afternoon. And yes, it is still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C with winds of 65km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C as we approach 1PM. Still very strong winds nearing 70km/h.


----------



## johnp

Almost 10:30pm, currently 6C ... heavily-overcast, rain drizzle.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm ... 7C, a brighter overcast sky, very still, and no rain or drizzle for the past hour+. Forecast calls for rain to come in later this afternoon, and continue overnight, and into tomorrow, and ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and cloudy, with rain and 11C temps forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about an inch of fresh snow on the ground.


----------



## heavyall

It's warmed up quite a bit since yesterday, it's only a balmy -23c now.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> It's warmed up quite a bit since yesterday, it's only a balmy -23c now.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light rain now falling. The snow is turning to slush.


----------



## heavyall

Dr.G. said:


>


LOL. You get used to it pretty quickly. Well, the people do. I don't think my bulldog ever will, she's got such short, thin hair. Sometimes she refuses to go outside even when she REALLY has to go.


----------



## SINC

We caught a break from the cold last night and today before we drop back into another Arctic system tomorrow. A pleasant -3° now with a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> LOL. You get used to it pretty quickly. Well, the people do. I don't think my bulldog ever will, she's got such short, thin hair. Sometimes she refuses to go outside even when she REALLY has to go.


I stood on Portage and Main, back in the days when you were allowed to walk across that intersection. I stood there one day in late July and thought I was going to be carried away by insects. I stood there on one Boxing Day and thought I was going to die of exposure to the cold dry air.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with pouring rain ............ which would be a foot of snow if it were -12C. "Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain ...." I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## eMacMan

Direct from EC:


> Clearing. Wind west 50 km/h gusting to 70, increasing to 70 gusting to 100 then diminishing to 40 gusting to 60 late this morning. High plus 2 with temperature falling to minus 3 this afternoon.


Currently 40 gusting to 80. Temp is 2°C. Snow is not really melting, sublimating is a more accurate description.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C, breaking a record high set for this day back in 1957, with strong winds, but at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a nice sunset starting to form at 4PM in the western skies.


----------



## johnp

Just after 2pm here, 8C (as measured out on our balcony), overcast sky, light rain/drizzle, nothing in the way of wind.


----------



## SINC

Mid afternoon and +2°. This is just awful as we drop to -20° tonight and stay there all day tomorrow. All the slop and ruts from the melting on the roads today will become a frozen nightmare that will last most of the winter and make driving treacherous on uncleaned neighbourhood streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as we approach 930PM. A clear night and great for stargazing.


----------



## heavyall

10pm: holding at -22c (Windchill -28c). Gracie the bulldog does NOT like, so we bought her a parka -- or as my wife calls it, a "barka".


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> 10pm: holding at -22c (Windchill -28c). Gracie the bulldog does NOT like, so we bought her a parka -- or as my wife calls it, a "barka".


:lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

-15° with snow and falling further to -20° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with lots of sunshine at just past 9AM.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Just -1° at 8:40 AM here, up from -3.5° overnight

Brilliant sunrise, but now clouding over, looks like it will be another dull gray day.
EC is predicting a high of just 1°

Need my second cup.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am, 8C, and the dark and heavily-overcast sky of earlier this morning is breaking .. a little blue and sun showing now, more to come we hope!!


----------



## SINC

Snow. More #[email protected]% snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow. More #[email protected]% snow.


 Sorry to hear this, Sinc. You folks have had your share so far this Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, with a chilly -1C as our temp as we approach 730AM.


----------



## SINC

-23° here this morning with a wind chill of -30°. It is -29° in Barrhead, just 50 km north of here. A high today of -5° will provide some relief by afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

We have a nice Chinook undercutting that arctic air mass that has Don's world in a death grip. Temps right around zero for the next couple of days. Still it was cool enough this am for some great alpen-glo to the north west of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -23° here this morning with a wind chill of -30°. It is -29° in Barrhead, just 50 km north of here. A high today of -5° will provide some relief by afternoon.


Well, it was three years ago that Edmonton was the coldest spot on Earth for that day. Good thing you don't live in Edmonton, AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and very sunny at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC is forecasting some snow for St. John's for Sat., Sunday and Monday. Bug humbar.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 11am, and currently a touch over 6C .. overcast, a very light rain, with more forecasted for this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 0C at just a bit past 4PM, with a beautiful sunset forming in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly -2C at just past 10PM. Going to be a chilly night outside watching for the meteorites.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunrise here in St.John's. Sadly, the clears skies and sunshine shall end this weekend with the onset of snow. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

A surprising morning temperature of -1° under clear skies and falling to -5° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny once again, but a chilly -1C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 0C as we approach 5PM. You can almost feel the snow in the clouds. Tonight .....................


----------



## johnp

in the noon hour, and presently touching the 6C mark ... feels cooler though ... broken cloud cover, much-brighter than this morning.


----------



## johnp

Wow, it really turned bright and sunny since then ... a nice break out on the balcony, on this mid-December afternoon. Forecast cals for a change tomorrow to what passes for more 'normal' for this time of year ... wet & windy ... darn, but won't complain as long as it stays wet, and not white and frozen!!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C but the skies are full of snow. We shall see what tomorrow morning brings.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C, with snow on the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C this morning, with a dusting of snow.


----------



## SINC

-15° and calm under clear skies with a sun-filled high today of just -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C as much of the snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a bit of sun, which has melted all of our snow. Still, more is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings
St. John's and vicinity
4:05 PM NST Saturday 15 December 2012
Snowfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Total snowfall accumulations of 25 centimetres are expected by Sunday morning.

:-(


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour, and currently 6C ... heavily-overcast, light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at just past 6PM. Wet snow is starting to fall.


----------



## johnp

I read the thermometer incorrectly for my last post ... it was really 4C ... and when we went out for our "rum break" just after noon, it was closer to 3C, and we had a few snow flurries for a while. It's now heading to 2:30pm, the clouds have dropped down to tree level, and it's rain once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at midnight, with a light snow covering the 7 inches that fell over the past few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Since midnight, we have had an additional 5 inches of wet snow. There are a few more inches forecast to end by noon ............. and then out comes the snowblower, since it is way to heavy to try and shovel. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-16° on the way to a sunny high of -8° with calm winds today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and the snow has stopped. It was not too windy, so it looks as if we received about 13 inches in the past 13 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, -2C with very light snow flurries drifting down.


----------



## johnp

Into noon, and it's presently on/about 5C, overcast sky ..... the "calm before a storm" so the forecast says, expecting a major system to come in later, with lots of rain and high wind, and some snow expected, especially overnight and tomorrow morning when the temperature dips.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clearing skies just after 6PM. All is still. Official reports have us receiving 34cm of snow between last night and this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 1C at 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Calm, cloudy and -19° with sunny breaks and a high of -12° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light drizzle falling. Not enough to melt much snow.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am, currently 5+C, overcast, but not raining or blowing like it had been earlier. Forecasts call for more wet & windy conditions into the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and cloudy, but nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm, 5C, the sky is dark and ominous looking, can see the rain front on the its way, and the wind has picked up.


----------



## johnp

And now at just after 3pm .... it's changed once again (don't you just love Maritime weather?!!) .. the sky is still overcast, but much of the horizon is now bright, and showing some blue .. time will tell what's to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light wet snow falling.


----------



## SINC

-11° and a wind chill of -20° as we begin our slow but steady advance to Christmas Eve when we will be at -30°. The FAM has struck again at Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we approach 8AM, with a light dusting of snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

We've already reached our high for today at -12° with light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy as we approach noon. That might be our high for the day.


----------



## partsguy

We have snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

partsguy said:


> We have snow.




Send in the Canadian forces to help clear away all that snow. Don't go through what the GTA went through about five years ago.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZEMRAWaVr8]Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 2PM. No snow ........... yet.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am, 5C, overcast, with a border of light on the horizon. Had about 5cm of white stuff here earlier this morning. 5-10cm forecasted for later, and overnight. A slippery/sloppy mess now, and if the forecasts come true, it will/should be even worse tomorrow - but with rain on its way for later tomorrow, hopefully, the white mess will be taken away!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heading to 11:30am, 5C, overcast, with a border of light on the horizon. Had about 5cm of white stuff here earlier this morning. 5-10cm forecasted for later, and overnight. A slippery/sloppy mess now, and if the forecasts comes true, it will/should be even worse tomorrow - but with rain on its way for later tomorrow, hopefully, the white mess will be taken away!!


Good old rain .............. helps bring a merry green Christmas.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Good old rain .............. helps bring a merry green Christmas.


I agree!! And it also definitely makes it easier for us "youngsters" to get out & about. We're off to downtown Vancouver for our mini-stay (and night at the ballet) on Thursday, so hoping the rain does come and do its thing with the snow that comes later today and overnight. 

So little ever seems to be done here when it snows .. the city and Mall just tend to leave it to nature to take care of -- it's no bloody wonder there are so many vehicle and other accidents. An almost unbelievable mess of accidents this morning. And it's now noon, hasn't snowed since hours ago, and the local Mall still has done little to assist walking shoppers to get there without half-killing themselves in the slippery, sloppy mess in the process!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I agree!! And it also definitely makes it easier for us "youngsters" to get out & about. We're off to downtown Vancouver for our mini-stay (and night at the ballet) on Thursday, so hoping the rain does come and do its thing with the snow that comes later today and overnight.
> 
> So little ever seems to be done here when it snows .. the city and Mall just tend to leave it to nature to take care of -- it's no bloody wonder there are so many vehicle and other accidents. An almost unbelievable mess of accidents this morning. And it's now noon, hasn't snowed since hours ago, and the local Mall still has done little to assist walking shoppers to get there without half-killing themselves in the slippery, sloppy mess in the process!!


My wife, who was born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton, and also spent time in Winnipeg and Regina in wintertime, spent a couple of years in Vancouver. She hated to drive in snowy conditions since so few knew how to drive in this sort of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and it feels and looks like snow. We shall see what tomorrow morning brings ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C at just before 8AM. No snow in the forecast for today, so that is fine with me.


----------



## ged

Pretty nasty here. It has been raining all night with substantial winds and looks like those conditions will be around for awhile. The temp is 2C so there is a bit of wet snow with the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> Pretty nasty here. It has been raining all night with substantial winds and looks like those conditions will be around for awhile. The temp is 2C so there is a bit of wet snow with the rain.


Guess you are not likely to have a white Christmas ............. lucky you. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-24° this morning with a high of -18° today. No wind is making it bearable.


----------



## eMacMan

Bottomed out at -17°C last night. We seem to be on the southern edge of the cold stuff, but it looks like mild temps for the next dew days then back into the deep freeze for the week end.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy, but nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a bit of sunshine breaking through the clouds. Might be a nice afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 11am, currently 2+C, heavily-overcast, socked-in, with heavy, wet, snow flurries, and brisk wind. Wet and damp (to say the least!!) ... a slushy, cold mess!! Forecast says milder, with steady (and heavy) rain this afternoon, and beyond. Hope so!!


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and it is getting dark just now. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ..... the heavy, wet snow flurries are still on the go, and with ground-freezing, it's been causing both public and personal transit problems most everywhere in the Lower Mainland cities. Forecasts still call for the snow to change to rain, and plenty of it, some time ... but when? The temperature has dropped from 1C to -1C in downtown Vancouver. We're still recording 3C here, and it's still snowing -- heavy, wet stuff. But hear the rain has started in some southern areas of the city - a good sign. More please!!!


----------



## johnp

As we head to 3pm, we now have our power back on ... went out for a balcony break just after 1pm, and the power - throughout the neighbourhood - went out while we were there. We wondered what the loud 'hum' was, it was the battery-backups of our three bulidings that had kicked in. 
It's been quite a day for many ... street, bridge, power, and airport delays and closures ... a total mess of problems.
... bring on the rain!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 1pm ..... the heavy, wet snow flurries are still on the go, and with ground-freezing, it's been causing both public and personal transit problems most everywhere in the Lower Mainland cities. Forecasts still call for the snow to change to rain, and plenty of it, some time ... but when? The temperature has dropped from 1C to -1C in downtown Vancouver. We're still recording 3C here, and it's still snowing -- heavy, wet stuff. But hear the rain has started in some southern areas of the city - a good sign. More please!!!





johnp said:


> As we head to 3pm, we now have our power back on ... went out for a balcony break just after 1pm, and the power - throughout the neighbourhood - went out while we were there. We wondered what the loud 'hum' was, it was the battery-backups of our three bulidings that had kicked in.
> It's been quite a day for many ... street, bridge, power, and airport delays and closures ... a total mess of problems.
> ... bring on the rain!!!!!!!


Quite the mess and mix up, johnp. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light snow falling. Nothing major, so nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with the skies clearing a bit. A quiet night as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we approach 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-18° with wind chill of -25° and a high of -14° today with more flurries.


----------



## MacDoc

just about freezing - bit too busy to get out on the bike....meanwhile downunder -


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy at just past 1PM.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Well, I guess it had to happen sooner or later

1°C with occasional light rain. EC is predicting rain, touch of freezing rain and snow flurries.

Perfect mix for messing with the rush hour(s) traffic.

I guess there will be a lot of drivers re-learning how to drive in crappy weather,
- On the other hand, it provides an opportunity for the tow-truck drivers to pick-up a bit of extra cash before the holidays


----------



## MacDoc

PacMac Cometh


----------



## johnp

We're in downtown Vancouver and it's about 6C and wet, but at least it's only wet and not white!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with cloudy skies. Very quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Assuming it doesn't all end...tomorrow will be the shortest day of the year. Happy Winter Solstice!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C .............. as we hope for and await the sunrise tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we are still here as the Winter Solstice started a few minutes ago. :clap::clap:

This just in: World doesn't end - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy on the first day of Winter here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning falling to -20° by mid afternoon and -29° tonight with more snow for the next four days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C but with a bit of sunshine coming through the clouds.


----------



## eMacMan

The world did not end here in our little corner of SW AB. However the sky is falling and the bottom dropping out simultaneously.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sun at 1PM.


----------



## screature

Getting walloped with heavy wet snow here (0C), bringing down tree branches and knocked our power out briefly.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Getting walloped with heavy wet snow here (0C), bringing down tree branches and knocked our power out briefly.


 Saw video of the snow in the Ottawa area. Heavy and wet .............. stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

eMacMan said:


> The world did not end here in our little corner of SW AB. However the sky is falling and the bottom dropping out simultaneously.
> View attachment 25988


Ironically the eMac went black immediately after this post.


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> Saw video of the snow in the Ottawa area. Heavy and wet .............. stay safe, mon ami.


Hunkering down...


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Hunkering down...


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 11am here in Vancouver, 4C, overcast, but dry. Forecast calls for some showers later, but supposedly ending by late-afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 2pm, about 4C, rather dark, and its been raining for the past three hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C with a nice half moon high in the sky.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -20° with a wind chill of -32° and much colder tonight.


----------



## johnp

At 4pm here in downtown Vancouver the rain has stopped and the sky is much brighter, even a little blue showing now. The temperature has dropped to 3C. Hurrah, looks like decent conditions for our walk to the theatre this eve!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C at just past 1AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C this morning. A quiet day with no wind.


----------



## johnp

Coming to 7am, 4C, overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1C as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

-23° with a wind chill of -33° this morning under cloudy skies with more snow on the way.


----------



## eMacMan

Has dropped to -19°C. Expected to keep on dropping until Christmas.

I believe we are now officially cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and fairly sunny as we approach 3PM.


----------



## SINC

We've reached out high of -19° and now we begin to fall. And yes, it is still snowing.


----------



## johnp

Back home .. 11:30am, 5C, overcast and raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at we approach 5PM ............. very dark outside already. Welcome to winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from EC ......

St. John's and vicinity
3:49 PM NST Saturday 22 December 2012
Rainfall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Rainfall accumulations of 25 to 50 millimetres are expected by Sunday evening.

This is a warning that significant rainfall is expected or occurring these regions. Monitor weather conditions..listen for updated statements.

For Southern and Eastern Newfoundland from port-aux-basques to the Avalon Peninsula: rain has developed along most of the South Coast and will continue to spread eastward to the Avalon Peninsula tonight. Rain will become heavy at times tonight before tapering off to showers on Sunday. Total rainfall accumulations of 25 to 50 millimetres are expected across the regions under the warning.

As well, strong southeasterly winds ahead of this system will continue to spread across the island tonight, with wind gusts up to 150 km/h expected.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing again and staying cold. Where is that icicle emoticon?


----------



## Dr.G.

1C as we approach 10PM, and await 1-2 inches of rain and 6C temps overnight.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Snowing again and staying cold. Where is that icicle emoticon?


You mean this one?


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with heavy rain on the way in about an hour or so.


----------



## SINC

It's not pretty here right now and the snow just keeps on coming:


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> You mean this one?


Yep time to trot it out front and centre!


----------



## Kosh

SINC said:


> It's not pretty here right now and the snow just keeps on coming:


At least it's dry snow, and not the wet heavy snow that we got. I'd give you all our wet snow for that dry snow...


----------



## SINC

Kosh said:


> At least it's dry snow, and not the wet heavy snow that we got. I'd give you all our wet snow for that dry snow...


Our first dump of 41 cm in November was heavy and wet. Snowblower wouldn't even touch it. That is the frozen base the other 30 cm is sitting on top of now. You sure you want some of the action or the 70 cm total for that matter?


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and strong winds and heavy rain is starting to wash away some of the snow we received last week. Still, there is enough there to guarantee a white Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Forecast: The North Pole - The Weather Network

It's really cold where he is located.


----------



## SINC

-20°, wind chill at -30° and yes, it IS still snowing.


----------



## eMacMan

We have dropped into the -20s and if EC is to be believed shall be stuck there till at least Thursday. Ah well that three inches of fresh white stuff should help soften the blow. Course I would not turn down a snow angel should one happen to drop by.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 7C and it is still raining here in St.John's. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C with strong winds and horizontal rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C and still horizontal rain with more and more of the snow being washed away.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, currently 7C, with a fairly-bright overcast sky, light wind and rain showers most of the morning.


----------



## SINC

We're still entrenched at -20° but the wind chill has lessened. It is now only -29°, down from -30° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C as we approach 9PM. The rain has stopped, but it took most of our snow. We shall still have a white Christmas since there are thin patches of snow in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just about 11AM. EC forecasts some snow flurries overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C as we approach 8AM with a beautiful sunrise forming. Should be a fine Christmas eve.


----------



## SINC

-26° on the back deck with a wind chill of -33° here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 2C at 10AM. Clouds are now rolling in to block out the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C as we approach 1PM. The sun has reappeared, but the winds are picking up.


----------



## SINC

We've begun our slide and now sit at -29°. Edmonton is forecast to drop to -34° tonight and since we are always much colder than in the city, we will likely approach, if not make, -40° tonight. The wind chill is brutal, but thankfully not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## eMacMan

We have been stuck at -20°C for nearly a full day. Earliest possible relief now being shown as Thursday.


----------



## OldeBullDust

We've hit 0.0° just before noon, no wind, mostly overcast with occasional threats of sunshine. Minimum of snow, just enough to say the ground has a white cover. 

Roads are mainly bare with the odd mix of sand and salt.

Parking non-existant at the mall


----------



## heavyall

And the below normal temps keep on coming for us. Air temp -24c, wind chill -35c.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour here, currently on/about 6C, overcast, some rain on its way (maybe some snow in higher elevations).


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies and a nice moon overhead. A quiet Christmas eve.


----------



## eMacMan

Managed to break out of the -20s today. Yep we struggled up to -19°C. However that's as high as the roller coaster goes as we are bout to plunge into the mid -20s maybe even -30°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with very light snow flurries starting to fall. My wife got her wish of a white Christmas, although there won't be anything to actually shovel.


----------



## SINC

-31° here this morning and with a high of -28°, little room for improvement this Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning. We has a light dusting of dry snow overnight to give most of the lawns a white tint. Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## eMacMan

-26°C this am. Looks like the New Year before we get back up over 0. tptptptp

Wind chill is -32° with absolutely no wind. GUess they are allowing for whatever velocity one is able to walk at under all those protective layers of clothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a bit of sun as we approach 11AM. Turning out to be a nice Christmas day, weather wise. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

-26° here now as well, but the wind chill sits at -33°.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy, but no snow.


----------



## johnp

At noon, currently 5C, overcast -- just came in from a nieghbourhood walkabout, and it feels "damp-cold". No precipitation yet, but expect its on its way, and should be here soon. We should get rain, but others on higher elevations will likely see some snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise and 0C as we approach 8AM on a quiet Boxing Day.


----------



## SINC

-25°, wind chill -30° and a high today of -21° under cloudy skies with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy, with no wind .............. and nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## eMacMan

Another -22°C morning. At least the sun is shining and no fresh snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with no sun in sight, but no snow either.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy, but no snow yet.


----------



## SINC

-23° and we're headed to -33° tonight. Winter is five days old with three months to go and the snow piles beside the driveway are now six feet high.


----------



## JCCanuck

Here in Mississauga we just got hit with a whopping 100 mm of snow!


----------



## MacDoc

-4 and


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> Here in Mississauga we just got hit with a whopping 100 mm of snow!


Did you mean to write 100mm (aka 4 inches) or 100cm (aka 40 inches). Fredericton, NB is about to get pounded with 40cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, -2C and no wind, but nothing falling from the sky as we approach 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> -4 and


Looks very peaceful, MacDoc.


----------



## SINC

-23° and falling to -26° by mid afternoon under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> -4 and


Very peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -23° and falling to -26° by mid afternoon under cloudy skies.


-32C with the windchill in Saskatoon ............... that should help make you feel a bit warmer. 

Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Friends of ours in Sherwood Park, AB say that next week will bring a "heat wave" of sorts. Bonne chance.


----------



## eMacMan

250 miles south west of Don we are up to -6 and predictions have us in the negative single digits for the next week. Yippeee!


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy. EC forecasts about 10cm of snow tomorrow, followed by about 5cm of ice pellets, and topped off by some sleet. Yuk.


----------



## johnp

Noon here and currently 6C ... heavily-overcast, with some rain drizzle or light showers at times. More of the same forecasted for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C with no wind. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C. Snow and ice pellets are headed our way, but I am ready.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy, still 0C and still a forecast of snow and ice pellets, followed by some sleet. Going to be a messy day today.


----------



## SINC

So much for any warm spell. Currently -25° with a wind chill of -34° here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we await the snow and ice pellets. Hopefully, these radar images look worse than what we shall experience. We shall see.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Satellite and Radar: Interactive Weather Maps - The Weather Network


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> So much for any warm spell. Currently -25° with a wind chill of -34° here this morning.


A bit further south and we are out of the deep freeze.:clap: Looks like temps hovering around -5°C for the next several days. Pretty much normal on long term. Warmer than normal over the previous 5 years.


----------



## johnp

At 11am, 7C, and a bright-overcast, dry day so far. Nobody lined up at the "complaints department".


----------



## Dr.G.

1C as we approach 4PM. The 5cm of snow have been covered with 3cm of ice pellets, and now being coated with about 15mm of sleet. What a mess, but a grand day to be inside by the woodstove.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as we approach 1AM. Some of today's snow and ice pellets are just melting away.


----------



## greenyoga

Raining,always raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at 8AM. Lots of yesterday's snow and ice pellets have melted away, making shoveling the driveway a non-event.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Good Morning All

Good to hear Mother Nature is taking care of your snow clearing Marc, - always the best way.

We're at -7° here at 10:22 am, EC predicts some light snow flurries - today, tomorrow, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.

Might have to dust off my old snow-shoes


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Good to hear Mother Nature is taking care of your snow clearing Marc, - always the best way.
> 
> We're at -7° here at 10:22 am, EC predicts some light snow flurries - today, tomorrow, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Might have to dust off my old snow-shoes


Merci, mon ami. 4C temps at just past noon have taken most of yesterday's snow and ice pellets back to where they cam.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at just after 3PM and the sun is starting to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon, 7C, overcast with a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 2C but with no snow or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a very light drizzle falling as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 2C at just past 8AM here in St.John's.


----------



## ged

Temp just above zero and raining. Very windy and snow on the ground but not near as much as was forecast.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning dropping to -14° by mid afternoon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

We are now starting to get our share of the cold weather

-10°C at 9:46 AM, and for the first time this winter, EC is predicting snow and/or snow flurries for every day of the coming week.

On the bright side, I guess now is a good time to take some winter photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and very foggy ................ but one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## eMacMan

-16°C heading in the opposite temps heading in the opposite direction as compared to Sinc. hopefully into negative single digits this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and the rain has washed away the fog ................ but still nothing to shovel.


----------



## eMacMan

Already up to -5°C. MAybe the forecasts were a bit pessimistic.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Already up to -5°C. MAybe the forecasts were a bit pessimistic.


Go for 0C, eMacMan. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> 2C and the rain has washed away the fog ................ but still nothing to shovel.


You don't have a barn??


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> You don't have a barn??


No. We raise free range doxies on our vast estate. Of course, when pups are born, they are born in the house and stay here until they are old enjoy to bring in their own food, usually badgers, wolverines and the odd moose or two.

We have let Rudy start to hunt on his own now.


----------



## johnp

4C at 11:30am ... a mix of sun and clouds, lovely bright morning!! It went down to 0C last night, and some fog rolled in for early-morning. Very still, fresh, and quite pretty with the bright moon and fog when I went out at at 7:30am.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a light rain falling at 720PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with some rain at 1017PM. Starting to get balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a nice sunrise starting to form in the eastern skies.


----------



## iMouse

She's a cool one this morning, -5C, but with promise of Sun I will have no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a bit of sunshine ............... this time in the western skies.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am, currently just a shade above 4C .. overcast, with some very light rain or drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise starting to form in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with some nice sunshine. A fine way to start off the new year.


----------



## eMacMan

-7°C. Things looking clear and mildish for the next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy now as we approach 2PM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am, presently 4C, foggy, fresh, and calm. A great morning for walkabouts, et al.


----------



## SINC

It's a heat wave! Sunny and -1°, but the wind is so strong, it is not a day to be outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a heat wave! Sunny and -1°, but the wind is so strong, it is not a day to be outside.


HEAT WAVE!!!!!!!!!!! With WIND!!!!!  There goes all your snow. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2fnYpwrng]Martha & the Vandellas - Heatwave - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI8U3pPx66I[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 1C and cloudy, with a snow flurry or two as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> HEAT WAVE!!!!!!!!!!! With WIND!!!!!  There goes all your snow.


Uh, no, not quite. As you can see, there is no melting going on here, although they did sand our street.


----------



## johnp

Sinc ... your photo was on the screen when I took this, and a few others photos in our den.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, no, not quite. As you can see, there is no melting going on here, although they did sand our street.


Well, it should be gone by this time next week. Then all you shall have are sandy streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light dusting of snow. Nothing to shovel, just enough to make everything white.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C this morning with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning under heavy cloud. While EC who are usually wrong, predicts a high of +2° today, the real forecasters call it -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and very sunny .......... with EC forecasting snow and clouds this morning. :lmao:


----------



## ged

-13C and blowing hard from the NW. Walked over as far as Zellers this morning and had to buy a scarf to protect my face on the way back. Fortunately, everything in the store was on sale because it will be a Target store eventually.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> -13C and blowing hard from the NW. Walked over as far as Zellers this morning and had to buy a scarf to protect my face on the way back. Fortunately, everything in the store was on sale because it will be a Target store eventually.


Looks nice in Lunenburg, NS. Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## mrjimmy

Still quite cold here in Toronto. When I say cold, I mean _cold for Toronto..._

The two dumps of snow we received since Christmas are lingering and starting to become a nuisance more than anything. The beauty of the fresh blanket is gone, replaced with a heavy sigh, cold damp feet and salt stains on dark clothing. Snow, after Christmas, is something to be feared and reviled in my opinion.

We have gotten off pretty easy the last couple of years and methinks this year might be payback.

I know all of you in other parts of the Country's hearts are bleeding for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Still quite cold here in Toronto. When I say cold, I mean _cold for Toronto..._
> 
> The two dumps of snow we received since Christmas are lingering and starting to become a nuisance more than anything. The beauty of the fresh blanket is gone, replaced with a heavy sigh, cold damp feet and salt stains on dark clothing. Snow, after Christmas, is something to be feared and reviled in my opinion.
> 
> We have gotten off pretty easy the last couple of years and methinks this year might be payback.
> 
> I know all of you in other parts of the Country's hearts are bleeding for us.


Yes, as the old song goes, "Don't cry for me Mississauga .........." Or, is that Brampton???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Spy3Nd2D6w]Madonna - Evita - 11/19 Don't Cry for Me Argentina (1996) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C at 222PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -8° with a -19° windchill. EC has downgraded their +2° to 0 now, while the real forecasters dropped their high from -5° to -6°.


----------



## johnp

Mix of clouds and sun this morning, presenting 3C, as we head to 11:30am. Fresh, and rather nice morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a nice setting sun forming. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at nearly 6PM. Going to be a chilly evening.


----------



## johnp

3pm, blue sky and sunshine ... 6C in the shade, much milder in the sunshine. A fine west coast afternoon. One to savour!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach 11PM. A cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with a light snow falling. A very quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -4° this morning with a high of -2°, there will be little change.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Very dark gray sky this morning, was -7° early this morning at about 6:45 am

EC predicts flurries for most of the week


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with very light flurries falling gently from the sky. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

We don't have enough snow in my neighborhood to do this sort of thing.

New York man builds giant snowman - The Weather Network


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am, and currently 2C ... sun and cloud mix sky, a little fog on the horizon, no wind. Another lovely, bright & fresh winter morning. Not to last for much longer, if forecasts come true, this could be our last bright day for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just after 11am, and currently 2C ... sun and cloud mix sky, a little fog on the horizon, no wind. Another lovely, bright & fresh winter morning. Not to last for much longer, if forecasts come true, this could be our last bright day for a while.


Think positively, johnp, and "stay on the sunny side of the street". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C in Calgary, the hot spot in Canada. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 2° here, but no melting, the ground is much too cold.


----------



## eMacMan

Still -6°C and sunny here in SW AB. But the overnight of -10°C was not bad at all for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a nice setting sun forming in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with the clear skies filling in with snow clouds. Flurries overnight? We shall see tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C as a nice sunrise starts to form in the east.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with partial cloud and a high today of -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and still -2C at just past 2PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Coming up to 11am ... 7C, heavily-overcast, with light rain or drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a nice sunset starting to form. The end of a quiet day.


----------



## johnp

8C, as we head to 1pm .. still overcast, but the low clouds appear to be lifting, and it's getting brighter. Some sun to break through soon? Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 8C, as we head to 1pm .. still overcast, but the low clouds appear to be lifting, and it's getting brighter. Some sun to break through soon? Time will tell.


I hear you folks had a great deal of fog the other day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I hear you folks had a great deal of fog the other day.


... not for us here (where we live) in Burnaby ... our fog was light, and cleared rather early in the morning, leaving us with a rather lovely, and bright, though 'fresh' day. 
I guess downtown Vancouver was hit with the fog. Heh, good place for it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... not for us here (where we live) in Burnaby ... our fog was light, and cleared rather early in the morning, leaving us with a rather lovely, and bright, though 'fresh' day.
> I guess downtown Vancouver was hit with the fog. Heh, good place for it!!


Well, there was a clip on the Weather Network that showed some dense fog along a bridge.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there was a clip on the Weather Network that showed some dense fog along a bridge.


Marc ... we have several bridges connecting parts (and many miles) of the Lower Mainland of BC ... I have usually found looking out my window, or going out on the balcony, to be a much-better account of what's happening weather-wise than anything I've seen on tv;


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... we have several bridges connecting parts (and many miles) of the Lower Mainland of BC ... I have usually found looking out my window, or going out on the balcony, to be a much-better account of what's happening weather-wise than anything I've seen on tv;


Well, in the clip you could see only the top of the bridge. It was the new bridge that had all the ice falling down from the suspension wires.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly cloudy and a chilly -4C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-10° now and staying there for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a very light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with -2C temps and only a couple of inches of very light snow all about the garden and driveway.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning and with a high today of -7°, little room for improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° this morning and with a high today of -7°, little room for improvement.


Think positively, Sinc .............. "think different" as in 21C and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach noon, 7C, overcast, with some brightness on the horizon, the rain has stopped, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with the sun setting slowly in the western skies. All in all, it was a fine Saturday from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## iMouse

Dull, with a chance of dull.

More dull tomorrow, and for the foreseeable future.

blaaaaaa tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Dull, with a chance of dull.
> 
> More dull tomorrow, and for the foreseeable future.
> 
> blaaaaaa tptptptp


Sounds rather dull, iM. Still, there is always tomorrow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C as we approach 7PM. It would be a great night for stargazing if it were not this cold, with crystal clear skies and no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with clear skies and loads of stars visible with the naked eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with a very cold -10C as there is a nice sunrise forming in the eastern skies. The coldest day of the Winter so far.


----------



## SINC

-8° under cloudy skies with flurries today and a high of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C, but with no wind, it is actually a nice morning.


----------



## iMouse

Dull, as prophesied. tptptptp

Some snowfall on the way, but "fluffy" stuff.

Wonder what the Inuit word for that kind of snow is??

<OMG, that "is" is just dangling there. Someone fix that for me, please.>


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Dull, as prophesied. tptptptp
> 
> Some snowfall on the way, but "fluffy" stuff.
> 
> Wonder what the Inuit word for that kind of snow is??
> 
> <OMG, that "is" is just dangling there. Someone fix that for me, please.>


"Wonder what the Inuit word for that kind of snow is south, or north, of 60??"

Does this help any?


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C and very sunny as we approach 2PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now -4° and we have about 2 cm of snow on the ground with more on the way this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am, it's currently 7C, heavily-overcast, quite calm, with a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -4° and we have about 2 cm of snow on the ground with more on the way this afternoon.


Is that fresh snow, or all you have left?


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

At noon, still 7C, heavily-overcast, and raining. Feels much-cooler than what the thermometer indicates.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we approach 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some very light snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -5C.


----------



## eMacMan

The local weatherman tripped over the big goose egg yesterday with a resulting high of 0°C. We are hoping to finally hit plus territory today.


----------



## johnp

A "3-D" morning here - dark, damp, and dismal. About 6C, as we head to 10:30am .. hevily-overcast, breezy, and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is starting for form, but the temps are a frigid -9C.


----------



## SINC

-4° and dropping with a bit of welcome sunshine as afternoon comes to a close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -9C with a windchill of -22C. I would never make it out on the prairies according to my wife, born and raised in Calgary and Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a windchill of -23C. A bitterly cold night at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a windchill of -22C. Bitterly cold morning, with clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon in the southeastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, and the temps have "warmed up" to -7C.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -5° with flurries and a high today of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -5C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with light dusty snow flurries falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest EC forecast has a prediction of 60cm of snow, blown about by 100km/h winds, from Thursday morning until Friday afternoon. XX)


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am, currently 6+C, overcast, light rain. Forecast calls for a high of 9C, with heavier rain and wind as the day goes on.
The same system is dumping loads of snow on the moutains and highways to the west.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The latest EC forecast has a prediction of 60cm of snow, blown about by 100km/h winds, from Thursday morning until Friday afternoon. XX)


Ouch ... hope for your sake, they've over-estimated!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch ... hope for your sake, they've over-estimated!!


Yes, let's hope so. However, the record snowfall for St.John's since I have been here was 83cm over a 30 hour period, blown about by winds over 100km/h ............ and EC told us to expect 10-15cm of snow that day with moderate winds. Drifts went up to second floor windows once the storm was finally over.


----------



## johnp

Marc ..... thanks for bringing back memories of why I was so happy to leave Corner Brook, NF!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ..... thanks for bringing back memories of why I was so happy to leave Corner Brook, NF!!!


Well, I shall send you some pics the day or so after. This was a picture taken by my wife after the monster storm of 83cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Made it back to 0C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east, and a sliver of a crescent moon in the southern sky. A fine morning ............... the calm before the storm.


----------



## Joker Eh

It is winter right?


----------



## Dr.G.

Joker Eh said:


> It is winter right?


Well, it will be here in St.John's tomorrow. By this time on Saturday, we shall have experienced between 60-75cm of snow whipped about by winds ove 100km/h. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-7° here this morning, climbing to -5° by mid afternoon when a 15-20 cm dump of snow will begin to fall on us overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C at 11AM. Our forecast still calls for 15-25cm of wet snow on Thursday and another 25-45cm of snow on Friday .......... with rain on Saturday.


----------



## MacDoc

String of nice weather on route - 7 today 










Not a bad ride for January in Ontario and some sun as a bonus - gonna get better the next 3 days as high as 15 on Saturday but maybe wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and very sunny at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

At 11:45am, it's 8C, and has been that mild since early this morning .. it's also the forecasted high for the day. Broken sky, with some clouds, blue, and sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and dark after a nice sunset. It is truly the calm before the storm. Every time there is a new forecast it gets worse. Now we are to expect 35cm of snow by midnight on Thursday .................... and then it really gets worse, with another 30-50cm whipped about by winds over 110km/h. Hopefully they will close the city by this time tomorrow, and then keep it closed until Saturday to allow plows to try and keep some roads clear. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

With EC's forecast for St.John's now calling for a possible 80cm of snow on Thursday and Friday, whipped about by 110+km/h winds, it was just learned that many of our snow plows are in TO. They were sent over during that city's "hour of need" in their last snow storm earlier this month. Mayor Ford has not sent them back, quoting Mr. Spock's often used phrase that "the needs of the many, are greater than the needs of the few." So, St.John's faces a huge storm with crews (they were sent home at their own expense) but he has kept the plows. Our mayor sent him a text message -- "Je me souviens".

Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G.

Latest predictions now have our snow anywhere from 70-90cm and 110+ wind gusts starting this afternoon and then all day tomorrow. Then, but this time of Saturday, there will be freezing rain to cover it all up.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning with a couple of inches of fresh snow on the ground and more expected this afternoon as the temperature falls to -17° by that time.


----------



## eMacMan

Yesterday for the first time in the New Year we pushed well above the freezing mark. What we got for the effort was some frizzle which turned to ice as the temps dropped. Now we are looking at ice under about three inches of fresh snow with more coming.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yesterday for the first time in the New Year we pushed well above the freezing mark. What we got for the effort was some frizzle which turned to ice as the temps dropped. Now we are looking at ice under about three inches of fresh snow with more coming.tptptptp


Sounds messy, Bob. Still, how is Life treating you these days other than the "frizzle"?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds messy, Bob. Still, how is Life treating you these days other than the "frizzle"?


Not too badly, will see if that still holds true after I shovel some that white 5#!7 that's been coming down.


----------



## johnp

At 11am, 4C, clouds are clearing and the sky's becoming blue and sunny.


----------



## SINC

The skies have cleared and the snow has stopped. Now -16° with a wind chill of -23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Whiteout conditions have already started, with 0C temps and 80km/h winds. Sadly, this is only the start ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

At least we come by our designation as the Canadian city with the worst winter weather honestly.

FORECASTS FOR NEWFOUNDLAND ISSUED BY ENVIRONMENT CANADA AT
4.00 PM NST THURSDAY 10 JANUARY 2013 FOR TONIGHT FRIDAY AND FRIDAY
NIGHT.
THE NEXT SCHEDULED FORECAST WILL BE ISSUED AT 5.30 AM FRIDAY.

ST. JOHN'S AND VICINITY.
BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT.

TONIGHT..SNOW AT TIMES HEAVY AND BLOWING SNOW. AMOUNT 40 CM. WIND
EAST 40 KM/H GUSTING TO 70 BECOMING NORTHEAST 60 GUSTING TO 90 THIS
EVENING. LOW MINUS 2.

FRIDAY..SNOW AT TIMES HEAVY AND BLOWING SNOW. AMOUNT 60 CM. WIND
NORTH 90 KM/H GUSTING TO 120 DIMINISHING TO 70 GUSTING TO 100 IN THE
AFTERNOON. HIGH ZERO.

FRIDAY NIGHT..FLURRIES CHANGING TO DRIZZLE IN THE EVENING. WIND NORTH
70 KM/H GUSTING TO 100 DIMINISHING TO 50 GUSTING TO 80 IN THE
EVENING. TEMPERATURE RISING TO PLUS 2 BY MORNING


----------



## johnp

A bright, blue, sunshine sky afternoon here ... after several of our much more normal dismal days of overcast skies and rain .... no complaints, eh!!! Forecasts say we will plunge down to, or below the freezing mark this evening and overnight. For tomorrow, as long as it stays clear & dry .. a little cold (for here) is no problem.


----------



## Dr.G.

25cm down so far, and another 70cm by this time tomorrow. We are just about to get pounded.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

Quick, doxies down! Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Quick, doxies down! Stay safe.


They don't even want to venture outside.


----------



## iMouse

Go on the newspaper!!!


----------



## SINC

-20° here this morning with a wind chill of -26° as we claw our way back to -16° as a high for the day. Hope all is well in NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just got our power back on after a five hour blackout. Got the woodstove going for heat, and we have a propane stove, so we made soup, scrambled eggs, etc. About 50cm has fallen so far, with winds that have hit gusts of 132km/h just outside of St.John's. Another 25cm is forecast to fall by midnight, and then it all changes to sleet and then rain for the weekend. What a mess.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> We just got our power back on after a five hour blackout. Got the woodstove going for heat, and we have a propane stove, so we made soup, scrambled eggs, etc. About 50cm has fallen so far, with winds that have hit gusts of 132km/h just outside of St.John's. Another 25cm is forecast to fall by midnight, and then it all changes to sleet and then rain for the weekend. What a mess.


So all you really need is a half hour or so to get get rid of the two feet of snow, before the rain starts. May the Gods be with you on that one.

Meanwhile here in SW AB about 6-8 inches of fresh snow in the past 36 hours. Nice layer of ice underneath it all. Thankfully no wind as this was the very fine powder that packs solid when whipped into wind drifts. Sounds like things are worse as you go east.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> So all you really need is a half hour or so to get get rid of the two feet of snow, before the rain starts. May the Gods be with you on that one.
> 
> Meanwhile here in SW AB about 6-8 inches of fresh snow in the past 36 hours. Nice layer of ice underneath it all. Thankfully no wind as this was the very fine powder that packs solid when whipped into wind drifts. Sounds like things are worse as you go east.


Well, since 6AM, I have been shoveling for about three hours in total (I go in shifts of about a half hour to allow my heart to rest a bit). I have gotten a path of about a meter wide and four meters long dug out for our dogs. I will try to get the snow blower out once the winds die down to under 100km/h. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blizzard knocks out power across Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

I live about a km from the CBC Building here in St.John's. You can see by the clip that the wind and snow is brutal.


----------



## SINC

-18° with a wind chill of -25° under clear skies at the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

11:40am ... 2C, bright and sunny. -2C for my early-am walk this morning, clear sky, 'fresh', and dry -- a nice change from what passes as more normal here at this time of year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 1C with a light freezing drizzle replacing the falling snow. Winds have died down to about 75km/h now, so the worst of the blizzard seems to have passed. Latest count for snowfall at the Memorial University Weather Station, which is located about 1km from my house, was 73cm in a 24 hour period. So, that is the most snow I have ever seen fall in one 24 hour period, but less than the 83cm to fall in a 30 hour period. That snow was whipped about by 75km/h winds, but it was much lighter since the air temp was about -5C. Today's blizzard had wind clocked up to 131km/h with the temps never getting too far below 0C. So the snow did not drift as high as feared, but it was very, very heavy to snowblow and shovel.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm, it's 2+C, and the sun will come around and hit our balcony soon ... it'll be a cool balcony break for us today, but heh, it's dry, not windy, and we'll enjoy seeing/absorbing a little sun, it's not a frequent visitor at this time of year, so must not be missed, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

1C as we approach 10PM. The freezing drizzle turned to ice specks and it is now coming down as sleet. The roads are really messy, but no one is venturing outside further than their driveway. I just spent the past four hours clearing out the driveways of three single moms that live on our cul de sac. I am truly pooped, but I did it on two tanks of gas. Now, for a hot shower .........................


----------



## eMacMan

-22°C just after 10pm under clear skies. Down 10°s since 5pm. I wonder if the forecast overnight low of -23°C is way too optimistic.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a light drizzle falling and no wind .................. a far cry from yesterday.


----------



## SINC

-17° with a wind chill of -28° as we struggle to get to -15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and a light drizzle. Very quiet compared to yesterday.


----------



## JCCanuck

12 °C is fast approaching with a nice spring like atmosphere in Mississauga. Eyes had to get use to that gorgeous sun. Wow!


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with drizzle and fog at just past 1PM.


----------



## eMacMan

Clear skies are gone again, but along with the snow we are back up to -10°C here in SW AB.


----------



## MacDoc

showing 13 on the bike temp

was a sunny day.....even smells like spring....full day riding in Ontario in mid January... yippee



















I'll get in a good 4-5 hours today


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and rain at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

At 12:40pm ... currently (just shy of) 2C, bright blue sky, sunshine, definitely 'fresh', and sure pretty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 3C with a light drizzle and fog as we approach 6PM.


----------



## MacDoc

11 here a just a lovely evening - will veg in the hot tub.
Nice tomorrow but rain.


----------



## heavyall

Temp =25C, Windchill of -33C. Almost finished digging out that 20cm of snow that blizzarded in last night!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very foggy. A few inches of snow has melted away just today.


----------



## pm-r

heavyall said:


> Temp =25C, Windchill of -33C. Almost finished digging out that 20cm of snow that blizzarded in last night!


Hmmm...??? Maybe you missed including that vital minus (-) sign in front of the 25C, otherwise you have some really serious global cooling problem. 

And only 20cm of snow???

Have you checked or seen some of the super heavy dumps in Manitoba and east and the maritimes?

Just bizarre, and we got touched with maybe 3 cm yesterday which I guess is bearable and an official -2C which is cold here for a 'real feel' that feels much colder.

But we feel lucky and have all our hydro power, heat and health intact.


----------



## heavyall

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Maybe you missed including that vital minus (-) sign in front of the 25C, otherwise you have some really serious global cooling problem.
> 
> And only 20cm of snow???
> 
> Have you checked or seen some of the super heavy dumps in Manitoba and east and the maritimes?
> 
> Just bizarre, and we got touched with maybe 3 cm yesterday which I guess is bearable and an official -2C which is cold here for a 'real feel' that feels much colder.
> 
> But we feel lucky and have all our hydro power, heat and health intact.


LOL. The "=" was a typo, supposed to be "-". So, yeah, minus 25!

I'm IN Manitoba. The boldly proclaimed "heavy dump" turned out to be a little less. Just one in a very long list of times that climate predictions were way off the mark


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a light drizzle as we approach 7AM. Little by little, bits of the 73cm of snow that fell Thursday and Friday are being washed away.


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture taken by one of my students as the snowmageddon started to die down a bit on Friday.


----------



## SINC

-13° with high winds and wind chills near -30° by mid afternoon as the thermometer drops to near -20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with some fog rolling in once again.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> A picture taken by one of my students as the snowmageddon started to die down a bit on Friday.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A picture taken by one of my students as the snowmageddon started to die down a bit on Friday.


Hmmm not too bad, you can still see the tops of the cars. Better luck next storm.

Dropped down to -20°C last night. A good deal colder than the predicted -14°C. Still we have seen a lot colder January nights, so no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


>





eMacMan said:


> Hmmm not too bad, you can still see the tops of the cars. Better luck next storm.
> 
> Dropped down to -20°C last night. A good deal colder than the predicted -14°C. Still we have seen a lot colder January nights, so no complaints.


True. Parts of the city had cars, vans and trucks that were totally under snow, while other parts, such as mine, only had snow up to the window. It all depended upon where the wind was blowing.

5C and foggy at just past noon is helping to melts some of the snow from the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C but the fog is lifting.


----------



## johnp

10:15am ,,, currently 1C, light clouds, sunshine, no wind .. fresh!


----------



## MacDoc

Warmer than yesterday - bike showed 15 - likely 13 or so - does NOT look like mid-January

Sunny - warm and GREEN










some flooding the fields that looked more like early spring. Got rid of the grit on the road tho which was good.


----------



## MacDoc

Positively stunning


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very foggy as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 4C and still very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a beautiful sunrise just now forming in the east. It will be good to finally see some sun.


----------



## SINC

-10° with steady snowfall (will it ever quit) this morning and a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C ........... a fine morning is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and an amazing 6C .............. a grand afternoon is brewing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and nearly 8C as we approach 2PM. An amazing bit of weather, given that a few days ago we were in the middle of a massive blizzard.


----------



## SINC

The snow continues to fall. Not sure where we can put much more:


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of cloud cover. Still, the snow continues to slowly melt away bit by bit.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am, currently 3C, and the light snowflurries we've been having all morning seemed to have almost stopped. To change to rain soon, time will tell? Looks a bit like winter this morning - all white, et al., but hopefully, that will not last too long.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The snow continues to fall. Not sure where we can put much more:


WOW!!! That's a lot of snow and the forecast and the animations don't look too good or nice, and maybe even some rain just to add to the burden.

Weather forecast for St. Albert, Alberta (Canada)

Satellite and Radar: Interactive Weather Maps - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with cloudy skies. Would have been a good night for stargazing with no moon had we had clear skies. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C under cloudy skies at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

To add to our misery, freezing rain. Just what we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> To add to our misery, freezing rain. Just what we need.


XX) Sorry to hear this, Sinc. I know what this does to deep snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now up to 6C with a very light drizzle falling .............. but one does not have to shovel drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 4C as a bit more snow has melted overnight. I would say that at least 35cm of the 73cm that fell over the weekend are now gone.


----------



## SINC

A warm 4° on the way to 6° today with high winds to ship around all that snow we got yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A warm 4° on the way to 6° today with high winds to ship around all that snow we got yesterday.


Maybe the wind will "ship" the snow over to BC???


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe the wind will "ship" the snow over to BC???


I fear not, but one can always hope!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I fear not, but one can always hope!


Sinc, nil desperandum ............. dum vita est spes est . Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a mild 3C at 202 PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a Chinook is coming to Chinook Country even though we are still on the downside of 0°C.


----------



## johnp

11:40am .... currently 5C, bright overcast, still, and the white stuff of yesterday is melting away - hrrah!!


----------



## Dr.G.

1C as we approach 5PM and a beautiful sunset in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C as we approach 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with a chilly -5C as we await the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way to +3°. Many highways have been deemed impassible due to heavy ice after yesterday's big thaw.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a bit of sunshine. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am, it's presently a damp-cold feeling 5C ... a 'bright' overcast, no precipitation, and no wind to speak of.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Not quite tea time here, just 2:40 pm.
Temp at +2.5° - a little better than EC's predicted 0°

Bright sunshine, no wind, no rain, no snow, no problems!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well past 4PM High Tea here, but it is -5C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon rising in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with clear skies as we approach 10PM.


----------



## heavyall

-26C. More snow. Yay.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C as we approach 8AM this morning.


----------



## SINC

-6° with light snow continuing all day and tomorrow too with a high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with light snow flurries as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

-1° as we near noon and the snow has stopped, although it is expected to continue as freezing rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with cloudy skies. The flurries have stopped so all is still and quiet.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 11:30am, 3+C, mostly blue and sunny sky ... a 'fresh' and rather pretty morning, that started with an exceptional sunrise (rather rare here).


----------



## Dr.G.

What started off as a beautiful sunrise was quickly ended with the onset of snow clouds coming in from the west, bringing with it cold -4C temps. Snow is expected sometime this morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach 10AM ............. and the onslaught of snow sometime this afternoon. Windchills are being forecast to go as low as an unheard of (at least for St.John's, NL) -25C overnight. XX) We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-1° on the way to a high today of 3°, but falling like a stone to -19° by evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a light snow falling. Due to the very cold temps at least the snow is not heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with the snow really falling now. We might just get the forecasted 25cm by midnight. Still, it is not heavy since it is so cold, so all one has to do is keep pushing it aside into the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with huge snowflakes falling right now. About 10cm has fallen so far, and we should have another 10cm in the next few hours, judging from the rate it is falling now. However, it is coming straight down, with no wind to cause drifting. As it is getting colder, it is easy to shovel.


----------



## johnp

10:50am ... presently 4+C, and the fog we've had this morning is starting to lift, a little blue sky and sunshine starting to show. A rather nice winter's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 4PM, it is still -7C with about 15cm of very light snow on the ground. Shoveling is easy, and one could not make a snowball if his/her life depended upon this undertaking.


----------



## johnp

At noon, currently 5C, fog has lifted, sky is still mostly covered, but it's brightening, hopefully, more sunshine as we head into the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with an unreal -22C windchill factor.


----------



## SINC

Currently -15°, our high for the day as we plunge into the near -30° mark tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with an unbelieveable -25C windchill. For us, that is unreal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C with a windchill of -19C.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> -14C with an unbelievable -25C windchill. For us, that is unreal.


Ah, for a warm North Atlantic breeze, eh? :lmao:


----------



## SINC

-17° and the snow has begun once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Ah, for a warm North Atlantic breeze, eh? :lmao:


Well, a nor'easter is expected on Tuesday, bringing warmer temps and another 30+cm of we snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a cold -6C with light snow falling and a -15C windchill at 4PM. This is cold but a somewhat more reasonable temp.


----------



## johnp

11:40am ... currently 4+C, still some lingering morning fog, but it's starting to get brighter, should see some blue sky and sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Freezing rain now adding to our grief over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a -17C windchill as we approach 6PM. My dogs don't seem to mind playing out in the cold, but I am frozen just watching them romp in the backyard.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Freezing rain now adding to our grief over the noon hour.



And no doubt more letters to the road maintenance department about their so-called "maintenance" and snow clearing coming up?


----------



## johnp

Just came on from an hour+ out on our balcony ... the fog of the morning lifted, and we were doused with some sunshine ... much-enjoyed, and a couple of 'shots' of the Grey Goose I got for Christmas added some extra 'spirit' to the event!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And no doubt more letters to the road maintenance department about their so-called "maintenance" and snow clearing coming up?


They get what they give. Crappy service = taxpayer complaints.

Still freezing rain, what a mess at -15° on the way to -30° here tonight. What a brutal winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They get what they give. Crappy service = taxpayer complaints.
> 
> Still freezing rain, what a mess at -15° on the way to -30° here tonight. What a brutal winter.


 I have seen the St.A pics on SAP. What a mess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and -17C windchill ..................... clear skies but I don't want to spend much time outside stargazing. I would NEVER make it out on the prairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -14C windchill as we approach 11PM. A light snow is falling, making this snowfall for the last day or so over 30cm, but it is so light that it does not seem like real snow ............... more like the false snow that one puts on a Christmas village display. Still, I have used a broom to clear off my back deck since a shovel seems useless. Amazing .............


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> They get what they give. Crappy service = taxpayer complaints.
> 
> Still freezing rain, what a mess at -15° on the way to -30° here tonight. What a brutal winter.


Yes quite brutal and yes I've looked at your St.A pics on SAP and some of those that some are suffering with to the East of us.

I won't complain with the 2-5 cm snow we got here in our localized area last week, nor the low 2C temps which is low for us, and it's nice that the wet coast rain has stopped for the last few days.

Then this afternoon we had a power outage and the hydro crews that arrived close to our house in a very short time had no idea of the cause or any restoration time. [We are adjacent to a main hydro distribution line.]

So out with the coal oil lamps, candles, flashlights and some spare Mac portables set with a close to white desktop for a light source at 4 pm.

And a good time to clean up my not too often used MBPro and do some cleanup, and gads, was I surprised to find so much 'duplicated' stuff from a recent clone back to a recent SSD I had installed a month or so ago.

Anyway, obviously our hydro power has now been thankfully restored and it's also our only real heat source. And we are so fortunate compared to some others.


----------



## SINC

-26° currently with a wind chill of -35° and winds expected to pick up at dawn for a bitterly cold day with a high of -22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a windchill of -14C, but there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the east, so today will hopefully be sunny. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

Wind is howling - light snow and temp 1 heading down to -12 tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C with a -10C windchill. A very quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Wind is howling - light snow and temp 1 heading down to -12 tomorrow.


Warnings from Environment Canada

City of Toronto
8:35 AM EST Sunday 20 January 2013
Wind warning for 
City of Toronto continued

Winds gusting to 90 km/h this morning.
_____________________________

Wow, those are strong winds for you folks. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

10:45am ... currently 2+C, foggy. Waiting for the sunshine!!


----------



## SINC

-23° with a wind chill factor or -32° over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with the sun starting to set. The end of a nice day.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm ... 6C, and the sun is "trying" to get through the fog, but so far, the fog seems to be winning!!! We're cheering for the sun.


----------



## pm-r

The low cloud and fog cancelled nearly all flights out of Victoria airport this morning until about 10:30 am and it was a zoo of people, and many frustrated travellers.

Sister-in-law was able to get her flight to Vancouver airport but all flights to Castlegar have been cancelled for today, at least Air Canada, and the Castlegar airport webcams show pretty low heavy cloud.

So maybe a blessing for an overnight hotel putup as her mother-in-law is staying at her home in Nelson.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a light snow falling.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 4pm ... seems the fog has won. Fog lasting for a day in late-January .. a new weather experience for me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with sleet falling now.


----------



## pm-r

OT as for weather, but I had to chuckle just now when I checked this thread and found an almost exact replica of SINC's "fly" buzzing around with my view, and tried another thread and got the same thing.

I know I frequent his excellent St. Albert even though I don't live anywhere close, so why am I seeing this "fly" buzzing around on each web page I go to?

It turns out that it was an actual small fly on my monitor that a finger crush squash finally stopped. So congrats SINC for your accurate and so realistic fly animation, but I thought it may have permanently invaded my iMac that I was about to try purging from any software on my iMac.


----------



## heavyall

Windchill: -41c. More snow. That's been 5-10cm a day for weeks now.

Am I blue over it though? Nope! in five days, I'll be enjoying +30C!


----------



## pm-r

heavyall said:


> Windchill: -41c. More snow. That's been 5-10cm a day for weeks now.
> 
> Am I blue over it though? Nope! in five days, I'll be enjoying +30C!



Holly crap!!! How do you cope and live and survive in those cold temperatures? And all the snow? And hopefully without any strong storm winds to compound any discomforts.

And some weather forecasts show 
Wind Chill: -43

But your upcoming +30C temps sound better, but that's getting a bit warm for me, but maybe a bit more tolerable.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling this morning. Some of our snow is just melting away, and I say "good bye" .............. although it shall be back this evening.


----------



## SINC

-20°, light snow, wind chill at -26° and a high today of -13°. Snow daily for the next four days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C but very windy as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

11:15am ... currently 2C, foggy, damp cold. Forecasts say we "might" see a thinning of the fog this afternoon .. time will tell. Forecasts call for one more day of this fog, then it should be replaced by rain and milder temperatures. More vitamin D please!!


----------



## johnp

At 2pm ... 5C, grey & foggy.


----------



## heavyall

Much nicer today! Temp= -29C, Windchill -38C, only ~1cm of snow. 

Three more sleeps, and it's Mojito time!


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies as I write this. Schools are closing early at noon due to the storm that is approaching here, with 20+cm of snow from noon until midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Much nicer today! Temp= -29C, Windchill -38C, only ~1cm of snow.
> 
> Three more sleeps, and it's Mojito time!


Would love to be in Cuba this time of year. However, I do like Winnipeg ............. in the summertime. Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC

-13° on the way to a two degree increase for a high of -11° with a wind chill of -22° and yes, it is still snowing.


----------



## iMouse

Same here, sans snow and wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with lots of snow on the way.  Here we go again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with the first few flakes of light snow starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has been snowing for the past hour or so, with just a few centimeters down so far. Still, it is -3C so the snow is light, and there is no wind. So, 3 down and about 20cm to go. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

10:30am ... presently 1C, and foggy. Forecast says the fog will lift some time, and leave us with an overcast day, with rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 10:30am ... presently 1C, and foggy. Forecast says the fog will lift some time, and leave us with an overcast day, with rain on its way.


Afternoon, John. Heavy snow falling here at 3PM. Trade you ............... I love fog.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Afternoon, John. Heavy snow falling here at 3PM. Trade you ............... I love fog.


No thanks -- I hate snow as well - after 25 years of it back in Atlantic Canada, ever wonder why I moved back here when I retired?


----------



## pm-r

Yuk!! It looks awful there:

Newfoundland Webcams - St.John's - NLCams.com

St. John's Web Cameras

NTV WebCams

0C and foggy here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yuk!! It looks awful there:
> 
> Newfoundland Webcams - St.John's - NLCams.com
> 
> St. John's Web Cameras
> 
> NTV WebCams
> 
> 0C and foggy here.


Five inche down in the last few hours, but it is so light that I could not make a single snowball. So, all I do is to push it off the deck and into the garden from off the driveway.


----------



## johnp

!:20pm ... and it's 5C .. and much of the fog has lifted. We're heading out to the balcony for our "break" ... some 'fresh' air and cheers.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with about 20cm of light snow down already in the past six hours. The winds are starting to pick up to blow everything into knee-high drifts.


----------



## johnp

2:30pm ... 4+C ... and we've just come in from our balcony time ... much-enjoyed, no sun, but at least we could see some trees, and surrounding areas once again!! And a little Grey Goose came by to help us enjoy our time out there!!


----------



## Dr.G.

About 25cm down and the winds are whipping the snow, which is really starting to fall heavily, all over the place.


----------



## MacDoc

werry werry chilly -14 and heading down.


----------



## SINC

-15° and staying there as we prepare for another big blizzard beginning tomorrow morning and continuing all day Thursday to dump even more snow on us. There is no room to put any more snow. Some driveway piles are now well over six feet high from shovelling and over eight feet high wind rows on roadways. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

25cm down and now they are calling for 20cm more by tomorrow morning. Might be a school closure day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -15° and staying there as we prepare for another big blizzard beginning tomorrow morning and continuing all day Thursday to dump even more snow on us. There is no room to put any more snow. Some driveway piles are now well over six feet high from shovelling and over eight feet high wind rows on roadways. Enough already.


Sounds like this time of the year back in 2001. That was the year we got over 21 feet of snow, a Canadian major city record. It snowed until mid-June. Bonne chance, mon ami, that you don't have the same fate we faced.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like this time of the year back in 2001. That was the year we got over 21 feet of snow, *a Canadian major city record*. It snowed until mid-June. Bonne chance, mon ami, that you don't have the same fate we faced.


Say what??

Significant, yes, but major??

St.John's - 106,172, Oshawa - 149,607. tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> werry werry chilly -14 and heading down.


Is that really a real ice sculpture in the photo?


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Say what??
> 
> Significant, yes, but major??
> 
> St.John's - 106,172, Oshawa - 149,607. tptptptp


Well, Environment Canada said that any city over 100,000 was considered a "major Canadian city". So our 635cm of snow from Nov.2000 until June 2001 is still considered by EC as the most snow in one winter by a "major Canadian city". Don't shoot the messenger. I did not make up this stat ................. I just had to shovel it day after day after day .................... The mound at the end of my driveway was 12 feet high. XX)

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Oh, ok, that makes some sense as we are ~1/10th the population of the U.S., but only if they consider any city down there over 1,000,000 as a major one.

I'd hate to think that EC was grandstanding or anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Oh, ok, that makes some sense as we are ~1/10th the population of the U.S., but only if they consider any city down there over 1,000,000 as a major one.
> 
> I'd hate to think that EC was grandstanding or anything.


Well, we are proud of that record. I still have my "I survived the Winter of 2000-2001" tee shirt, and wear it with pride every time I go out and tackle more than 50cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

We "only" received a total of about 30cm of light snow from about 2PM until 2AM. There is a beautiful sunrise forming now, but the temps are -8C with a -20C windchill, so I am going to wait a bit to go out and clear off my driveway.


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -25° as we await the arrival of yet another blizzard with white out conditions expected today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with lots of sunshine this morning. A good day to clear away yesterday's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with sunshine. The snow squalls that were being forecast are nowhere to be seen ................ yet.


----------



## iMouse

-18ºC here right now, but was a few degrees colder during the night.

No wind, which is good, no Sun, which is bad.

And I ain't goin' no-where no-how. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C as we approach 2PM, but that will be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

11:20am ... presently 6+C ... overcast and raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## johnp

Just after 2pm ... 7C ... overcast, and wet. But dry out on our balcony ... just came in from a 50+ minute 'early-afternoon' break .. she with a little red in her glass, and me with a liitle vodka in mine ... and mixed with a good deal of enjoyable conversation.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with partly cloudy skies. No major snow squalls yet.


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely 18 in the early morning at Hong Kong Airport










quite the shift from the -15 when we departed at 2 am after a serious bout of deicing and somehow it jumped from Tuesday late drop off to Thursday morning - love that dateline.


----------



## heavyall

Gotta make my mind up, which one should I take?

On Friday, Friday, I'm heading out on Friday!!!

(apologies to Rebecca Black)


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C but warnings have just come our way.

St. John's and vicinity
7:41 PM NST Wednesday 23 January 2013
Snow squall warning for 
St. John's and vicinity issued

Snow squalls with the potential to produce local snowfall accumulations of 15 to 20 centimetres and reduced visibilities will persist along the west, south and east coasts tonight and Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C and we are in the middle of a snow squall. I can't see across the street right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A brutally cold -12C with a -20C windchill this morning as we await a nice sunrise. Snow squalls are in the forecast, so that means more snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning with a high today of -8° and yes, we are getting more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmed up a bit here. We are at -7C with a windchill of -16C, but the sun is out and there is no major wind or snow squalls.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -7C with a windchill of -18C. Blue skies up above but blowing snow is causing whiteouts.


----------



## SINC

-9° over the noon hour and some strange yellow thing is overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -9° over the noon hour and some strange yellow thing is overhead.


A yellow snowball .................... duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour ... currently 9C ... light overcast, quite bright, and dry. A break before the next rain comes our way!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still -7C with a windchill of -18C. Blue skies up above but blowing snow is causing whiteouts.



Balmy compared to those to the south.

Fierce cold 'a constant blast in the face' for many - CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Balmy compared to those to the south.
> 
> Fierce cold 'a constant blast in the face' for many - CNN.com


My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and lived in Regina and Winnipeg during various winters, is used to these sorts of temps. I could NOT survive in that sort of weather. When it hit -25C with the windchill here in St.John's I thought I was going to die, and I was only outside for about 5 minutes with my dogs.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and lived in Regina and Winnipeg during various winters, is used to these sorts of temps. I could NOT survive in that sort of weather. When it hit -25C with the windchill here in St.John's I thought I was going to die, and I was only outside for about 5 minutes with my dogs.


That's what living out West does for you.

You quickly learn to delegate. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> That's what living out West does for you.
> 
> You quickly learn to delegate. :lmao:


Well, she is far tougher than I am in these sorts of frigid conditions. Still, she complains when it is a damp and bone-chilling 1C.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ... she complains when it is a damp and bone-chilling 1C.


... we do too!! The last few days of our fog spell were definitely like that ... much as it is here when it is close to freezing, windy, and raining!!! Conditions that provide not too fond memories of a good many mornings of my walking to work in Halifax!!!

(and edit to add --and I do know what 'real' cold is, having worked at sea in the Gulf of Alaska during the winter months, and attending the University of Alaska, Fairbanks for 3+ years.)


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> ... we do too!! The last few days of our fog spell were definitely like that ... much as it is here when it is close to freezing, windy, and raining!!! Conditions that provide not too fond memories of a good many mornings of my walking to work in Halifax!!!


Personally, I love the fog. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C tonight at just past midnight.


----------



## pm-r

10:30 pm here, dropped to 3C with light rain and drizzle, but sure glad we're not flying anywhere tomorrow, as thick fog is forming. Not good for those that do need to fly out from here tomorrow am, and it seems most pilots don't like to use, or refuse to use any of the assisted take-off or landing radar they usually have available for their use. 

Maybe we need some good well trained bush pilot types as real Captain pilots that seem to be able to fly almost anywhere, and regardless of conditions. Within reason...


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C with a -14C windchill this morning. A very light snow is falling, so it is very quiet.


----------



## SINC

-12° on the way to a high today of -3°. Thankfully, the snow has ended (until Monday that is).


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -8C but the sun is shining and there is no wind, so it is a nice winter's day.


----------



## johnp

9:20am ... currently 7+C, overcast sky, no precipitation, but some rain showers in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C this afternoon. Still a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Just before the noon hour and a lovely day out there. As goo as we've had in a month now. -5° with bright sunshine on the freshly fallen snow makes all seem bright and cheery. We may even make 0° by afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ... currently 9C .. and the clouds have broken to reveal patches of blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C and a snow squall has suddenly come up at about 5PM. Whiteouts are all over the place and should make the drive home for many dangerous.


----------



## SINC

I guess we won't see 0° today after all, we seem stuck at -2°.


----------



## johnp

The last 'in the shade' temperature I could record out on our balcony was 10C .... 

... we went out to enjoy a sit/break/drink in the sunshine at just after 1pm, and just came in, near to 2:30pm .... we shared some of our time in the sunshine and warmth with a few flies who had sprung to life to enjoy it as well .. good for them, we were happy to share our space .. and enjoy the sights of gulls soaring in the blue skies, crows crowing, and all.

The forecasts call for rain showers through the weekend .... this was a much-enjoyed treat between the dullness!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with some light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and cloudy, with some snow being forecast for this morning. Nothing serious, just a few inches of light snow so no snow blower shall be needed today.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning on the way to a sunny high of -8° today before we plunge back into the -30°s by Tuesday along with four more straight days of snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

-4°C, on this EC and I agree. 
However when they say clear skies they are out of their tree. 
Light snow is coming down. 
Slyly covering the glaze on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some sunshine. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

11:35am ... presently 8C, but "feels" considerably cooler ... overcast, and a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a nice sunset forming in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C as we approach midnight. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and -6C as we await the sunrise here in Canada's far east.


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -23° this morning as we enjoy our last day of reasonable temps and sunny skies with a high of -7°. Near -30° again by Tuesday with just what we need, more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and the wind has died down, but we are still at -16°.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... just touching 7C ... overcast, light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with very light flurries as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -5C but the flurries have ended as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Back to -15° with more snow tomorrow and dropping into the deep freeze on Tuesday.


----------



## pm-r

If you and others like Dr.G. have dogs, how on earth do they deal with such cold temps and huge snowfall dumps, especially if uncleared, in order to do their thing and stuff outside?


----------



## SINC

We shovel areas for them to do their thing. Simple as that.


----------



## pm-r

OK, so I guess it's up to the master to clear and shovel an appropriate use area.

I was just visualizing a small Corgi type or some of the popular miniature breeds, even many a larger dog, and their master going outside to find a huge 2-6+ foot dump of snow and how they coped, and I gather that all such dogs have some super blood flow to keep their feet and paws from freezing at such low temperatures.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> OK, so I guess it's up to the master to clear and shovel an appropriate use area.
> 
> I was just visualizing a small Corgi type or some of the popular miniature breeds, even many a larger dog, and their master going outside to find a huge 2-6+ foot dump of snow and how they coped, and I gather that all such dogs have some super blood flow to keep their feet and paws from freezing at such low temperatures.


We have a small Lhasa Apso and he does not stay out long in severe temps. Just look at the pile beside our single car garage from shovelling out that small driveway. The front double garage is worse.


----------



## pm-r

GOOD GRIEF!!! 

No wonder my cousin who endured some gosh awful Edmonton winters she talks about was so thankful to finally be back living in the Victoria area, and also avoiding some of the conditions she suffered years previous when she moved to Couquitlam BC.

PS: Maybe you should be in and using that nice looking motorhome somewhere down in the much warmer, no snow and above freezing southern NA sunny and warmer areas.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> GOOD GRIEF!!!
> 
> No wonder my cousin who endured some gosh awful Edmonton winters she talks about was so thankful to finally be back living in the Victoria area, and also avoiding some of the conditions she suffered years previous when she moved to Couquitlam BC.
> 
> PS: Maybe you should be in and using that nice looking motorhome somewhere down in the much warmer, no snow and above freezing southern NA sunny and warmer areas.


That would be nice, but with my health issues, the cost of medical insurance makes that dream impossible.


----------



## pm-r

OK, and I'm getting a bit off topic here, but our neighbour who is also afflicted with your seemingly same similar health conditions, and had used his large motorhome for years for long winter trips into the more warmer southern climes, but he switched to using their car with his wife.

But I'm sure that he and other Canadian province users has or could get, reasonably priced provincial or other reasonable extended health insurance coverage when travelling south to some warmer, snow free areas.

Sorry to infer or broadcast any personal health condition.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you and others like Dr.G. have dogs, how on earth do they deal with such cold temps and huge snowfall dumps, especially if uncleared, in order to do their thing and stuff outside?


I don't take them off of my property in any areas that have very deep snow or salted roads. I have made a race track out in our back yard for them to run about chasing each other. They have a grand time going strong for about 15 minutes. The only doxie that does not appreciate the snow and cold was one we got from the southern US, since he had never experiences snow and cold like this.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We shovel areas for them to do their thing. Simple as that.


True, it is a simple task and they don't seem to mind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and cloudy as we approach 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-15° on the way to -10° and more snow today, tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -6C. A quiet start to the week.


----------



## iMouse

And so starts my week.  

"In the GTA, the snow will transition into a mix of freezing rain and ice pellets at about 7 a.m., before changing to rain around 11 a.m. as the temperature rises."

Freezing rain warning in effect for GTA | CP24.com


----------



## eMacMan

-10°C this morning. Should flirt with plus territory today but penetration is unlikely.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a bit of sun coming through the clouds. Rain is being forecast for Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We are headed the wrong way at mid-morning, dropping now to -17° with sunny periods, but looking much more like snow than earlier in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with light snow flurries at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

At 11:20am .... it's 5C, overcast, light rain, breezy. A chilly damp-cool. It was nice for my early-am walk though -- about the same temperature, but no wind, or rain, so felt milder.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C but with clearing skies .............. which means a cold night.


----------



## MacDoc

38 - that's big time high even for here where 32-33 is the daily norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -9C with a -21C windchill this morning as we approach 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 38 - that's big time high even for here where 32-33 is the daily norm.


MacDoc, are you in the fire or the flood zone that is hitting AUS these days? Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> -6C but with clearing skies .............. which means a cold night.


Ah, there you are. 

Looking to perhaps break a record today in The Big Smoke.

+7, perhaps, which could beat the 1950 record for the warmest January 29th.

Tomorrow is probably a certainly, with +14 the current prediction.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Ah, there you are.
> 
> Looking to perhaps break a record today in The Big Smoke.
> 
> +7, perhaps, which could beat the 1950 record for the warmest January 29th.
> 
> Tomorrow is probably a certainly, with +14 the current prediction.


Wow. That is a real January thaw. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

If you look up 'cold' in the dictionary this morning, there is a picture of St. Albert:










Check out that wind chill at -41°!


----------



## SINC

Our temperature continues to fall. Wind chill now at -43°.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Our temperature continues to fall. Wind chill now at -43°.


I always wonder how much they pay the guy who has to go outside and estimate the wind chill. How long does he have to stay out for?


----------



## eMacMan

fjnmusic said:


> I always wonder how much they pay the guy who has to go outside and estimate the wind chill. How long does he have to stay out for?


Till his ... falls off. Tis timed; the shorter the time the colder the windchill.

-18°C a bit further South. This one looks like a 24 hour fanny freezer, with tomorrows forecast calling for a high that will get close to zero.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C but very sunny with no wind. Actually, it is a nice day when you can feel a bit of warmth on your face in this full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -5C, but that should be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am ... presently 7C ... a bright overcast, no rain, or wind (to speak of).


----------



## SINC

Half past noon and it is still bitterly cold out there and the wind chill is still -41°. I have to go out for a hair cut and I don't want to do it. Oh well, I've done it before so I guess I'll do it again.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Half past noon and it is still bitterly cold out there and the wind chill is still -41°. I have to go out for a hair cut and I don't want to do it. Oh well, I've done it before so I guess I'll do it again.


Have things gotten so hoity toity up there that you have to make appointments for a barber????

Think I'm going to stay in today and enjoy a big roaring fire. Still at -18°C and the wind is blowing so no reason at all to go anywhere.


----------



## johnp

2:10pm ... 6+C ... heavily-overcast now and the rain's arrived. We watched the front come in and wipe out our view, while out on our balcony break.


----------



## iMouse

eMacMan said:


> Have things gotten so hoity toity up there that you have to make appointments for a barber????


先生, how did you deduce from his post that he made an appointment?

_Signed_: Grasshopper, willing to learn.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with some relief coming in the next day or so.


----------



## SINC

eMacMan said:


> Have things gotten so hoity toity up there that you have to make appointments for a barber????
> 
> Think I'm going to stay in today and enjoy a big roaring fire. Still at -18°C and the wind is blowing so no reason at all to go anywhere.


Nope, it's a walk-in shop. No appointment necessary. A real barber shop with six chairs and six barbers. No stylists to be seen. And it is busy most of the time. It's just that I looked in the mirror, saw all those horse feathers on my neck and declared it to be time. 

We've warmed up now to -26°, but the wind has died down and the chill is now only -36°.


----------



## johnp

SINC ... my kind of place!! I have fond memories of the ones I enjoyed while I lived throughout Atlantic Canada, and have one here I've used for every haircut since I retired and moved out here in 1995!!

... socked in here with low clouds and rain.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Nope, it's a walk-in shop. No appointment necessary. A real barber shop with six chairs and six barbers. No stylists to be seen. And it is busy most of the time. It's just that I looked in the mirror, saw all those horse feathers on my neck and declared it to be time.
> 
> We've warmed up now to -26°, but the wind has died down and the chill is now only -36°.


Ahhh similar to what we have here except for an extra five barbers.

BTW I keep a nice old style straight razor around for those rare occasions when a trip to the barber is inconvenient or impossible. Even have a strop for it.

Still -18°C and EC still claims it shall warm to -4°C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C and cloudy at just past 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -4C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-25° with the wind chill sitting at -37° and a high of only -23° today. Just the weather I needed to have the furnace motor quit in the heated garage last night. Grrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we head for 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C at just past 1PM. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## johnp

Just into noon ... 7C ... overcast, with light rain showers (at times).


----------



## SINC

I was just out to retrieve the garbage containers off the street in -26° with the wind chill at -37°. I did not daly. Brrr, that's cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a chance of some rain and +7C temps tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C as we approach 9PM. Starting to warm up as we anticipate the rain.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I was just out to retrieve the garbage containers off the street in -26° with the wind chill at -37°. I did not daly. Brrr, that's cold.


That's too cold for me, and yet I see you may have even got some more snow  this afternoon, even at those low temperatures.

At least your garbage collection is still occurring.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling. We now have a bit less than 30cm of snow still on the ground.


----------



## ged

+8C here in Clayton Park West but my son says it is +16 in Middle Sackville. Thick fog and drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> +8C here in Clayton Park West but my son says it is +16 in Middle Sackville. Thick fog and drizzle.


Lots of fog and drizzle in Lunenburg, NS as well.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## groovetube

man. It was like 15 here yesterday, and once again, a total plummet. This winter has been the craziest weather I've ever seen.


----------



## SINC

-21° with a wind chill of -30° here this morning with a warming trend on the way and a high of -6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with balmy winds as we approach noon. 15cm of snow are being forecast for Saturday, so we do have a strange spell of winter weather this week.


----------



## John Clay

-3 and snow squalls, limited visibility (maybe 100m, if that).

Love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and cloudy ................ feels like Spring.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... currently 8C, heavily-overcast, and raining.


----------



## SINC

-13° under sunny skies over the noon hour, but it still feels like -20° out there with that wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

At +9.7C, we just broke our record high temp for this day of 9.4°C, which we set back in 1947.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> At +9.7C, we just broke our record high temp for this day of 9.4°C, which we set back in 1947.


Heh, the left and right 'ends' of the country are matching quite well today!! 
Cheers to that, eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heh, the left and right 'ends' of the country are matching quite well today!!
> Cheers to that, eh!!!


Well, it is currently +10C at 10 minutes to 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a night of winds hitting nearly 120km/h, it is now calm and +4C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Finally some temperature relief at -8° and a high today of 3°, but more snow is falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C this morning as we approach 11AM. Hung some sheet and blankets out to dry ............. on Feb. 1st. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny at 2PM.


----------



## johnp

10:35am ... currently 9C ... overcast ... still and mild.


----------



## SINC

Snow all morning, wind picking up -6° over the noon hour and not a chance we will make EC's prediction of +3°. Add to that a massive power surge while typing this and total loss of power now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C at 4PM. A bit of wind is again picking up, but should die off by tonight.


----------



## johnp

10C now, as we head towards noon ... some fog rolling in.


----------



## johnp

The fog didn't laast long. It was 11C, and clearing when we went out at 1:10pm for our first balcony break ... we came in at 2pm, and when we saw the sun coming through the clouds and hitting our balcony, went back out at 2:30pm for another half-hour. A lovely Feb 1 afternoon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> The fog didn't laast long. It was 11C, and clearing when we went out at 1:10pm for our first balcony break ... we came in at 2pm, and when we saw the sun coming through the clouds and hitting our balcony, went back out at 2:30pm for another half-hour. A lovely Feb 1 afternoon!!


It was a grand, sunny afternoon here as well, johnp. Warm enough to hang sheets and blankets out on the line to dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C with snow on the way sometime this morning.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning and on the way to +2° according to EC. (All other forecasters say -2°.) And yes, we are getting more snow again today. I was talking to a guy down the street who owns a snow removal service. He says there is no place left to pile the snow at the 34 locations he cleans.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a few inches of snow down already. It is forecast to end by this afternoon, with about 6 inches in today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with about 20cm of snow already on the ground and more to come. The winds are over 75km/h so the snow is now starting to drift.


----------



## pm-r

How come the webcam site provided Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore doesn't seem to update or show local conditions but this site sure is a bit realistic:
NTV WebCams

Yuck!!!


----------



## johnp

11:40am ... 7C ... early-am fog has burned off, leaving a lovely blue sky and some kind of 'light' - I think the latter's sunshine - looks great, haven't seen it in quite some time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How come the webcam site provided Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore doesn't seem to update or show local conditions but this site sure is a bit realistic:
> NTV WebCams
> 
> Yuck!!!


Well, pm-r, we received just a bit less than 25cm of light snow here in St.John's, but with the strong winds, it was blowing all about, making the web cam pics look like snowmageddon. 

I set the NS Webcam for Lunenburg at about a 2 second interval. We bought a home about 12 blocks from that spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

It finally stopped snowing, so I was able to get out the snowblower and make headway to clear the driveway. Drifting will fill in spots overnight, but the heavy work is done. We got just under 25cm of light snow and at -4C right now, it won't get any heavier.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks.

I guess the wind can be useful to save any plowing or shovelling. 

And nice looking spot, and it looks very similar to the place close to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess the wind can be useful to save any plowing or shovelling.
> 
> And nice looking spot, and it looks very similar to the place close to us.


Not really. 25cm of snow that is windblown can pile up to mounds of 100cm.


----------



## SINC

Our snow here finally stopped here too as we now site at -3°.


----------



## eMacMan

Very nice day. Two or three more of these and the layer of ice on local walkways might just give way to solid footing. <Insert fingers crossed emoticon here>


----------



## SINC

We are now literally snowed under, there is no where else to pile this stuff:


----------



## iMouse

You can go higher, no?

What is the throw of your, hopefully, snow-blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> You can go higher, no?
> 
> What is the throw of your, hopefully, snow-blower.


There are limits you know that even a snow blower won't reach. That is when you have to call in the heavy equipment.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C at just past 11PM. A clear night, with blowing snow all about that is starting to drift.


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> You can go higher, no?
> 
> What is the throw of your, hopefully, snow-blower.


Uh, no, it's called a shovel.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> Uh, no, it's called a shovel.


You better call in the Army then. :lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> There are limits you know that even a snow blower won't reach. That is when you have to call in the heavy equipment.


Great shots, and thanks.

Reminds me of some of those huge railway snowblower picts and super deep snowfalls they encountered.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way to possible 0° by afternoon. And just for laughs, freezing rain today too.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Great shots, and thanks.
> 
> Reminds me of some of those huge railway snowblower picts and super deep snowfalls they encountered.


Haven't seen snow that high here since 2003.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. We might get some sun and temps as high as 0C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +1C at just past 2PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am ... 6C ... overcast, light drizzle, breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with cloudy skies at 734PM.


----------



## johnp

It hit close to 8C this afternoon (between 1pm & 2pm) for us, but sure did not "feel" it ... it was a rather "damp-cool" balcony time this afternoon, but regardless, we enjoyed some fresh air, drink, and chatter.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with some rain clouds starting to roll in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C this morning with a light drizzle and strong winds. At least there is nothing new to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a high of 1° today, and yes, we are getting more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and pouring rain to wash away a bit of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and wind blasted rain against the windows this morning ........... but nothing to shovel.


----------



## iMouse

Have you got little sou'westers for the doxies??


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Have you got little sou'westers for the doxies??


Have you ever tried to dress a standard sized doxie in anything???? As it is written in the Bible, "It is easier to push a bowling ball through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to get into heaven by dressing up a standard wirehaired dachshund" ............... or something like that. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

120km/h winds are roaring right now, driving heavy rain horizontally. Luckily, it is +7C or this would be about 45cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +7C and a gust of wind was recorded at the Memorial University Weather station at 142km/h. The station is located a bit more than a kilometer from where I am sitting at home right now.


----------



## johnp

11:15am ... 9C ... a bright overcast, no 'real' precipitation as yet (a little drizzle earlier), light wind.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 3° now, but the wind is very strong and makes it feel much colder out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C here at 8PM, and the winds have "died" down to 90km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with snow squalls causing zero visibility.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> +1C with snow squalls causing zero visibility.


Lamont Cranston would be proud.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Lamont Cranston would be proud.


Well, who else would know "what evil lerks" in the darkness? 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with strong winds but a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. We are expecting about 10cm of snow via sudden snow squalls today, but it will be sunny in a few minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Canadian Coast Guard ship coming into St. John's harbor reported a wind gust of 72 knots (133 km/h) at 10:09 PM NST last night.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning on the way to -5°, but thankfully no more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and very sunny after about a two minute snow squall.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with sunshine and only a few two-minute snow squalls off and on this afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Still around 2°C with the promised afternoon sunshine undergoing a magical transformation to snow.


----------



## johnp

At 10:45am ... it's presently 10C ... a bright'ish, overcast sky, light wind, no precipitation. Some light rain showers earlier, and more rain in the forecast for the rest of the day, and beyond.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with the sun starting to get low in the western sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 10:45am ... it's presently 10C ... a bright'ish, overcast sky, light wind, no precipitation. Some light rain showers earlier, and more rain in the forecast for the rest of the day, and beyond.


Sounds like spring has just about sprung in your part of Canada, johnp. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

No half-time show for Super Bowl 2014? - The Weather Network

This should be interesting. We shall see next Ground Hog day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like spring has just about sprung in your part of Canada, johnp. Kudos.


I wish ... but very hesitant to use the 'spring' word before it's time.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, me too, don't want to jinx this relatively good spell we're enjoying. Cloudy and -4° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I wish ... but very hesitant to use the 'spring' word before it's time.


I see. Well, Spring is far, far away here in St.John's. 10-20cm of snow is forecast for tomorrow, whipped about by winds up to 110km/h. Then on Saturday we get 20+cm of snow, but at least no winds over 60km/h.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Well, Spring is far, far away here in St.John's. 10-20cm of snow is forecast for tomorrow, whipped about by winds up to 110km/h. Then on Saturday we get 20+cm of snow, but at least no winds over 60km/h.


Yuk!! I promise I won't complain about or recent cloudy rainy and colder temps we have had here the last few months, my my wife has mentioned several times how much nicer the weather was in Mazatlán when she visited her sister in her condo there and returned in mid December.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yuk!! I promise I won't complain about or recent cloudy rainy and colder temps we have had here the last few months, my my wife has mentioned several times how much nicer the weather was in Mazatlán when she visited her sister in her condo there and returned in mid December.


Complain all you want, pm-r. It does not change matters here. Of course, there are times when I have to leave my doxies outside to protect the snow at the end of the driveway so no one steals it .......................


----------



## iMouse

Don't eat the yellow snow, little guy.


----------



## pm-r

At least it was a sunny day when you took those shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Don't eat the yellow snow, little guy.


They don't. Doxies are very particular about that point.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least it was a sunny day when you took those shots.


True ............... and not all that cold either.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with about 15+cm of snow being forecast for today. We shall see where the strong winds blow this snow.


----------



## SINC

-10° with more snow and a high today of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as the first few flurries of snow are starting to gently fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and about four inches of light snow has already fallen. Not much wind, so no drifting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -3C and about four inches of light snow has already fallen. Not much wind, so no drifting.


It look quite pretty and calm there, for now: 

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It look quite pretty and calm there, for now:
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


pm-r, we bought a home in Lunenburg about 12 blocks from that spot, but we are still living in St. John's. We are renting the house out for now until we decide to move in for good. Sorry for the confusion. Drop over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread and have a free cup of tea or coffee and a freshly baked scone at the Cafe Chez Marc.

This is the home we bought .............. looks good in the summer time and fall. Paix, mon ami.

One of Lunenburg's Finest! | 95 Dufferin Street, Lunenburg | File #29


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Dr.G., that's a lovely Classic home, and those stairs should help keep you in shape. 

My geography is terrible and I had to use Google Maps, so have I got your locations correct here?


----------



## johnp

11am ... currently 9C ... overcast sky, rain and wind forecasted to be on it's way. Brighter early this morning, made for a rather nice walk.


----------



## johnp

2pm ... just in from a balcony break ... still 9C .. rain front came in during our break, but thankfully, not the wind. Forecast calls for some strong winds this eve and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and the snow has stopped. We got about 17cm of snow, but no wind so no drifitng. 30+cm of snow whipped about by winds over 100+km/h are being forecast for Saturday, so that will be snowblower time. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C this morning with a few centimeters of light snow to shovel this morning. The massive storm is expected to hit us on Saturday. So far, 30-50cm is being forecast to fall on that day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from The Weather Network --

"So much for Wiarton Willie's prediction for an early spring. Parts of southern Ontario could see upwards of 20 cm of snow through Friday."

Rick Mercer might have to reenact this bit. 

Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


----------



## SINC

-14° under cloudy skies as we try to reach a high today of -4°. At least the snow has stopped for a while.


----------



## JCCanuck

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from The Weather Network --
> 
> "So much for Wiarton Willie's prediction for an early spring. Parts of southern Ontario could see upwards of 20 cm of snow through Friday."
> 
> Rick Mercer might have to reenact this bit.
> 
> Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


That bit was funny but sadly even true. Toronto and the surrounding area seem to freak out at the slightest bit of snow or even rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> That bit was funny but sadly even true. Toronto and the surrounding area seem to freak out at the slightest bit of snow or even rain.


Well, let's hope that there are no fatalities, either on the road or clearing out driveways. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and very sunny as we approach noon. A nice day is brewing.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ... 11C ... still mostly cloudy, but 'breaking, with some sunshine coming through. Forecast calls for more sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with light snow flurries at 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny, but still -11° with little chance of making EC's forecast of -4° today.


----------



## Lawrence

The war on the car is on today...Lol...
We could see over 30 cm of snow in Toronto by tomorrow afternoon

Get out the snow shoes,
We're going to have a snow day!!!

Damn...It's garbage day tomorrow,
I hope they pick it up.

...


----------



## johnp

A mostly bright & sunny afternoon here .. a nice break from the usual dark, damp, and dismal. Soaked in some of the sunshine for almost 2 hours out on our balcony -- in the shade it was almost 13C -- in the sunshine, heavenly!!!


----------



## OldeBullDust

6:51 Pm and It's snowing.
Not excessively heavy at the moment, not quite 4 cm on front walkway.

Checked the tractor, all set, gassed up & ready to go, it been ready now for almost three months - at this rate I'll never be able to justify a new fancier model!


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a windchill of -20C. Snow squalls left about 10cm of snow, which blew all over the place.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a windchill of -23C as we approach 11PM. A bitterly cold night is in store for us here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

-11° under clear skies on the way to a sunny day with a high of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a windchill of -20C. It is snowing right now, but only about 10+cm are forecast to fall today, and it is light due to the bitterly cold temps. Tomorrow's snow will be 20-30cm and wet/heavy. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a windchill of -22C, but the sun is shining brightly and actually has a bit of warmth to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just watching The Weather Network's coverage of the snow situation in the GTA. One would think that there was no other parts in Canada judging from this coverage. The people they were interviewing and their display of the Twitter comments of people there showed signs of hysteria. Hopefully, there will be no injuries or deaths as a result of this storm, regardless of where it hits in Canada or the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -8C with a -19C windchill at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA - Powerful Nor'easter Coming Together

This does not look good for anyone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -8C with a -19C windchill as we approach 3PM. With no real wind to speak of, it has been a nice day. I have been shoveling out spots around the house to make room for tomorrow's snow.


----------



## johnp

11am .. presently 6C .. cloudy, but quite bright, dry, and light wind. Forecast calls for rain to come in later.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's has been placed under a blizzard watch for tomorrow and Sunday, with 25-40cm of snow and ice pellets, topped off by 15mm of sleet. What a mess. Once again, the local hospitals are getting ready for emergency heart attacks. We shall see.


----------



## JCCanuck

*Mayday! Mayday!*

 We in Mississauga got at least 25 -35 cm and it's still snowing. I heard we might get up to 50 cm in our area which looks more than likely. My car is slowly disappearing and with my chronic back and my wife's injured foot not one of us can shovel. Just sent an email to my next door neighbour for help with his snowblower.
Boy Marc! That is one scaring looking storm from above.


----------



## Dr.G.

JCCanuck said:


> We in Mississauga got at least 25 -35 cm and it's still snowing. I heard we might get up to 50 cm in our area which looks more than likely. My car is slowly disappearing and with my chronic back and my wife's injured foot not one of us can shovel. Just sent an email to my next door neighbour for help with his snowblower.
> Boy Marc! That is one scaring looking storm from above.


True. This is what 30cm of snow did to our cars. When it was all over, 52cm of snow and wind covered them both up so there were just two white lumps in the driveway.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Paddy

Massachusetts declared a state of emergency at noon today and banned driving after 4 p.m. (punishable by fines of $500 and/or a year in jail!) They're expecting two feet (60cm) with whiteout conditions and schools etc. were closed today. Visions of the Blizzard of '78, no doubt. During the 10 years we lived there ('97-'07) every time they forecast more than about 2" of the fluffy white stuff, everyone would rush to the stores and clean out the milk and bread sections. People really were caught off guard in '78, and some people DID run out of food, so it's become part of the psyche there. Of course, there were lots of times when this panic proved groundless and our kids would be rejoicing in a snow day with a mere dusting of new snow. 

As for the media reporting around here in the GTA, it does seem to be getting more hysterical in nature; the only difference here is that you never hear the weather people blame the weather on a "Canadian front" or "arctic air from Canada," like they do all the time in the US!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -15C windchill at just past 1AM. Going to be a cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -15C windchill as we prepare for today's snow storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg

Looks like a mouse trap about to snap shut ................ with NL as the mouse.


----------



## ged

-8C with high winds and blowing snow. The snow has slacked off a bit but is supposed to increase later on making this a great day for staying in.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged said:


> -8C with high winds and blowing snow. The snow has slacked off a bit but is supposed to increase later on making this a great day for staying in.


Guess it is headed our way. Stay safe and warm. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and with a high of 1°, little room for improvement, but more snow on the way.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of hundred miles south west of Don. We seem to be looking at 2-4 inches of partly cloudy today. 

Will stock up on food this PM. Just in case the meteorologists have political ambitions and are lying through their teeth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished clearing away the first 10cm and there is now a forecast for at least 35cm more snow, winds over 100km/h ............ then a few cm of hail and ice pellets .............. all coated off with about 15mm of sleet. What a mess tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from about an hours worth of trying to keep paths clear and some way to get to the snowblower. I would say that we have gotten about 20cm already but the winds are causing ankle-deep drifts in some spots and knee-deep drifts in other spots. I can hardly see across the street due to the whiteout. What a mess .................. and we are told that the brunt of the storm is not due until about 8PM. Yikes.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ... 8C ... a bright'ish overcast, light wind, dry. Forecast calls for periods of rain drizzle and/or showers.


----------



## iMouse

Beautiful, sunny day today here.

Who knew this was even possible??


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, just finished clearing out my driveway as the ice pellets started to fall. I would estimate about 35-40cm fell, with another 5cm of ice pellets expected. The snowblower was straining at the drifts and where the plow came down our road and left a waist deep mound at the end of the driveway ........... but it is now done until tomorrow. Even did the driveways of two neighbors who always get up very early and clear it away. They will be surprised that the snow angels struck before dawn. 

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, just finished clearing out my driveway as the ice pellets started to fall. I would estimate about 35-40cm fell, with another 5cm of ice pellets expected. The snowblower was straining at the drifts and where the plow came down our road and left a waist deep mound at the end of the driveway ........... but it is now done until tomorrow. Even did the driveways of two neighbors who always get up very early and clear it away. They will be surprised that the snow angels struck before dawn.
> 
> Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada



I'm glad to see that you at least have power to post. 

I wonder how many have been or are still suffering any power outages and for how long.

Our record was a 4 1/2 day outage with the southern Vancouver Island "Storm of '96", as they couldn't access the high voltage blown fuses nor clear the branches that caused the outage.

Thank God for the Osborne Victorian airtight wood stove and the free, very well seasoned old hardwood, and a 500W Honda generator we could run. They saved our fannys.

And I think I went into a "Mac Attack" withdrawal with the lack of use of our Macintosh LC or LC 630 at that time. Just such a terrible and horrifying experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm glad to see that you at least have power to post.
> 
> I wonder how many have been or are still suffering any power outages and for how long.
> 
> Our record was a 4 1/2 day outage with the southern Vancouver Island "Storm of '96", as they couldn't access the high voltage blown fuses nor clear the branches that caused the outage.
> 
> Thank God for the Osborne Victorian airtight wood stove and the free, very well seasoned old hardwood, and a 500W Honda generator we could run. They saved our fannys.
> 
> And I think I went into a "Mac Attack" withdrawal with the lack of use of our Macintosh LC or LC 630 at that time. Just such a terrible and horrifying experience.


Merci, mon ami. Blackouts of 2-5 days are fairly common here in St.John's, due to snow, ice, hurricanes, etc. We have a Joutal 3 woodstove and plenty of dry wood for emergencies. Our stove is propane, so we don't need electricity to cook.


----------



## Dr.G.

From the weather station at Memorial University, about a kilometer from where I live, we received 42cm of snow and ice pellets, which was coated with a hard crust of ice from the overnight sleet. 0C and foggy right now, so there is no rush to clean up the driveway and deck just yet.


----------



## ged

-7C this morning and still blowing a gale with drifting snow though snow flurries now. High tides and high winds caused considerable damage along the SW coast yesterday. Sounds like another day for hunkering down and as I live in an apartment building I can watch someone else clear the parking lots. There is another storm on the way for Monday night but this one is supposed to be warmer and I hope it is because I have a cataract op on Tuesday and don't want it postponed.


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning under cloudy skies and a high today of -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of morning sun burned off the fog and it is now +3C. Time for the final cleanup of yesterday's snow and ice and sleet.


----------



## heavyall

Only -4c! 

Not bad compared to the -40's when we left for Cuba, but still a far cry from the +30's we were enjoying on the beach!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and cloudy, but nothing more should be falling from the sky until about midnight.


----------



## SINC

Bright and sunny as we near noon, but at -9° with a stiff breeze, it feels pretty chilly out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light drizzle to help wash some of the snow off of the cars and road.


----------



## johnp

11:20am ... currently 7C .... rather bright sky, thin clouds, and lots of blue and sunshine. Nice morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture someone who lives in downtown St.John's took just as the blizzard yesterday really started to pick up with more snow and stronger winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet +2C right now. With no wind at all, it seems balmy and very quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C and very foggy. Still, one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still +2C and very foggy. Still, one does not have to shovel fog.


Did I really hear on our local news that you folks may be in for another forecast of 50+cm more snow etc. in the next few days?

That would be brutal.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Did I really hear on our local news that you folks may be in for another forecast of 50+cm more snow etc. in the next few days?
> 
> That would be brutal.


Well, we are under a blizzard warning, but so far just strong winds and light snow and 0C temps. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-5° under clear skies and a high today of +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with light snow and very strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowplow dream machine - Video - CBC Player

This is one cool snowplow.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ... 7C (feels considerably cooler) .. overcast, still some fog around, and light drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C, dark snow clouds overhead and roaring winds ............. but nothing falling down ..................... yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and still very windy.


----------



## johnp

2:45pm .... still 7C ... very low-hanging clouds, rain drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -6C. Was just out stargazing ................ at 5AM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, calm and 3° this morning and since that is our high for the day, nowhere to go from here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies but a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with -6C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C right now, with 10-15cm of fresh snow forecast for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a new forecast of 15-20cm of new snow, starting in a few hours and lasting overnight. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am .... currently 9C ... a light overcast sky and breeze, no precipitation. Drizzle earlier, and rain to come, according to forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the radar at EC is showing the snow to start in an hour or so. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

3° with light flurries and showers mixed in.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with another storm at the door.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow is falling at about 3cm an hour.


----------



## johnp

At just after 2pm ... 10C ... the cloud cover's darkening up, but still no rain.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Heavy snow is falling at about 3cm an hour.


It looks like this site/image is a bit more accurate than the one you posted.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like this site/image is a bit more accurate than the one you posted.
> 
> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


Unreal regardless of what image you look at, pm-r. I have never seen snow come down this hard and this fast in all my days here in St.John's. I struggle to dig a path of 20 feet, and by the time I get back to my starting point there is nearly an inch of wet snow in that path. The winds are too strong to even consider bringing out my snowblower. So, now I am going to have to wait until tomorrow to see what the end of the driveway looks like. The plow has come by once and left a knee-deep mound there to deal with ................. unless there is another pass sometime tonight when it will be nearly waist deep.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with light snow today, falling to -5° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still somewhat sunny and +2C as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

At 8am, currently just above 7C ... a bright, but mostly cloudy sky, dry.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like some nice winter days coming up.

Great Alpen Glo this AM. Sadly by the time I got my shoes on and went outside it had already started to fade.

Reluctantly I have removed my photos from this thread. The line in my sig asking that the rights of my photos be respected, was removed without my permission. That removal is a red flag which implies that the implied copyright will not be respected. For that reason these photos have been removed. While I have replaced the sig line, clearly there is no guarantee that it will remain unmolested.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pic, Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still partly sunny and +1C with off and on snow squalls.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... currently (a teeny bit above) 10C ... mix of sun and cloud ... a fine winter's morning!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 10am ... currently (a teeny bit above) 10C ... mix of sun and cloud ... a fine winter's morning!!


Sounds like a fine day in June here, johnp.


----------



## pm-r

I'm not sure which snowbound member this is.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm not sure which snowbound member this is.


Getting close, pm-r. Depends upon the day, at least here in St.John's.


----------



## pm-r

Just brutal. At least the road and driveway looks somewhat navigable.

I'll take our rather milder winters here in Brentwood Bay BC thanks, but the continual damn wet and rain and dark overcast cloudy skies here are getting a bit depressing. 

The automatic side street roadway lights next to us have only turned Off during the day about six-eight times in the last 2 1/2 months. And cold as well at maybe 8C Max. No Global Warming here.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a wind chill of -20° this morning under cloudy skies and a high today of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

OC and cloudy this morning ............ a quiet day.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 11am .... presently 8C, overcast, with some light rain drizzle at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C. A very pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C this morning. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 2PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

On the way to 11:30am ... presently 9C .. mostly blue and sunny sky. Could be the last in this current string of days of mild weather -- forecast is calling for strong NW winds to come in later, with rain and cooler temp's on-the-menu for Saturday.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2:30pm ... it was 12C (in the shade) when we went out for our balcony break at 1pm ... when the sun came around and hit our balcony, and then us, it was some nice!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just a bit past midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and sunny this morning.


----------



## SINC

-5° on the way to a sunny 4° today. You can now feel the warmth in the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C here, with some warmth in the sun on the face as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C at nearly 1PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Two different forecasts today.

EC calling for a high of 9°C and snow starting tomorrow morning. WN calling for a high of 2°C and snow starting this afternoon.

Just hoping we don't get freezing rain before the snow, as it takes forever for those icy walkways to melt.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour .... presently 10C ... a mix of clouds and sun, and increasing wind. Forecast calls for strong winds during the afternoon, so expect to see the temperature drop a little before long.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a beautiful sunset forming in the west. The end of a fine day.


----------



## pm-r

It sounds like some of the nasty East Coast forecasts didn't of haven't yet materialized, I didn't look very nice:

Blizzard Conditions Anticipated for Atlantic Canada

Storm Snowfall Forecast Map - Canadian Weather Blog Weather Blog


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like some of the nasty East Coast forecasts didn't of haven't yet materialized, I didn't look very nice:
> 
> Blizzard Conditions Anticipated for Atlantic Canada
> 
> Storm Snowfall Forecast Map - Canadian Weather Blog Weather Blog


Yes, very strong winds of over 100km/h are being forecast, blowing 15+cm of snow until it changes to about 5cm of ice pellets, which will then be coated with sleet. What a mess.

The Weather Network said that Spring was coming to BC and AB next week. Kudos.


----------



## SINC

Nice afternoon at 2° in bright sunshine.


----------



## johnp

Just after 2pm .... 11C ... but we've lost our blue sky and sunshine, and it's breezy. Could see some rain before the afternoon's over, and the wind is supposed to pick up considerably this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

0° with freezing rain and a high of -1° by afternoon. What a mess the streets will be.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some snow and then sleet today. We shall have messy streets as well.


----------



## eMacMan

-2°C and snowing, with clear evidence of a skunk passing through sometime in the last half hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -2°C and snowing, with clear evidence of a skunk passing through sometime in the last half hour.


A skunk!?!  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Lots of snow on the way .............. luckily, we don't have any skunks here in NL.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A skunk!?!  XX)


Yes on a very calm day like today that perfume can linger for quite awhile. 

We have a crazy neighbour lady who thinks feeding skunks will help control her mice. Have not been able to get her to see the obvious flaws in her reasoning:
1) A skunk with a full belly has no reason to hunt mice.
2) The mice have no reason whatsoever to leave her house to be eaten by said skunk. 

Result is every so often I open the door and quite rapidly close it again, forgetting completely my reason for wanting to go outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yes on a very calm day like today that perfume can linger for quite awhile.
> 
> We have a crazy neighbour lady who thinks feeding skunks will help control her mice. Have not been able to get her to see the obvious flaws in her reasoning:
> 1) A skunk with a full belly has no reason to hunt mice.
> 2) The mice have no reason whatsoever to leave her house to be eaten by said skunk.
> 
> Result is every so often I open the door and quite rapidly close it again, forgetting completely my reason for wanting to go outside.


Strange ..............


----------



## johnp

Just about 12 noon .. thermometer reads 10C, but it feels much cooler .. cloudy, and breezy. No skunk nearby, but have smelled such during some of my early-am walks!!


----------



## eMacMan

Thankfully still -2°C as I would hate to see rain coming down then turning to ice. So far we have 6 inches of those light flurries and it's still coming down. 2/3rds of the way through round 1 of shoveling with an inch or so covering the earlier portion.

Interestingly no snowfall warning so we may be in for a really big league dump.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thankfully still -2°C as I would hate to see rain coming down then turning to ice. So far we have 6 inches of those light flurries and it's still coming down. 2/3rds of the way through round 1 of shoveling with an inch or so covering the earlier portion.
> 
> Interestingly no snowfall warning so we may be in for a really big league dump.


Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

That is what we are getting right now, with winds forecast to gust over 130km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5-6 inches of snow were coated with an inch or two of ice pellets ................ which is not being coated by sleet. Temps for the next week are not expected to get below -3C, so no major freezing, but 5-10cm of snow is forecast for each day next week. Should make driving "fun". We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

The Iditarod should move to Nfld.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> The Iditarod should move to Nfld.


Too much slush for sled dogs, iMouse. NL has it's own version up in Labrador.


----------



## pm-r

Man, I couldn't tolerate such conditions and weather. And maybe why so many like to migrate to the west coast and especially Vancouver Island.

Strangely not many East Coasters seem to for some reason. And gee, our local store has a sale on Atlantic lobster tails if that helps with any enticing.

But my doctor told me to cool it due the cholesterol, but maybe that's because of the drawn butter that makes them so delicious. 

Currently: 3C (Real Feel -1) 4:48pm PST - but at least no snow forecast.

Saanichton Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for British Columbia Canada


----------



## iMouse

Never tried one, frankly, but I am given to understand that without the drawn butter, all they may have going for them is texture.


----------



## SINC

Dropped now to -5° on the way to -15° tonight. 

As for lobster, yuk. Worst stuff I ever tried. Gimmee a big feed of Alaska King Crab any day over that rubbery stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Never tried one, frankly, but I am given to understand that without the drawn butter, all they may have going for them is texture.





SINC said:


> Dropped now to -5° on the way to -15° tonight.
> 
> As for lobster, yuk. Worst stuff I ever tried. Gimmee a big feed of Alaska King Crab any day over that rubbery stuff.


I agree. My wife, born and raised in AB, loves lobster and we have a "boil up" each year as the first catch of the season comes ashore. I hate it, but I agree with Sinc that King Crab is the way to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies. What a wild night we had with all the wind/snow/ice pellets/sleet/rain. A wind gust to the west of us was clocked at 177km/h.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with flurries and a high today of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and +3C with now wind ............ a marked contrast from yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C .............. feels a bit like June .............. except snow is in the forecast for today and for every day this week. Still, I can enjoy right now.


----------



## eMacMan

Thankfully after we had a foot or so of snow yesterday EC finally got around to issuing a snowfall warning. That pretty much put the brakes on the snow so I only have an inch or two to shovel today.

I think this city council is beginning to realize they are in big trouble come this falls election. Snow plows are out in force today even though it is a provincial holiday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Thankfully after we had a foot or so of snow yesterday EC finally got around to issuing a snowfall warning. That pretty much put the brakes on the snow so I only have an inch or two to shovel today.
> 
> I think this city council is beginning to realize they are in big trouble come this falls election. Snow plows are out in force today even though it is a provincial holiday.


Good to hear that EC was helpful for you folks, Bob.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Dropped now to -5° on the way to -15° tonight.
> 
> As for lobster, yuk. Worst stuff I ever tried. Gimmee a big feed of Alaska King Crab any day over that rubbery stuff.



As much as I love West Coast and King crab, I'll go for one of your gorgeous Alberta beef steaks BBQed with some lightly breaded West Coast oysters pan fried in butter. Yum!!


----------



## johnp

Just into the noon hour .... presently 7C ... overcast sky, no precipitation, light wind. Much-cooler feeling than what we've been experiencing over the past good while.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny blue skies and +3C with now wind ............ a marked contrast from yesterday.


This video from yesterday shows things were a bit brutal there.

Photos & Videos: Active Weather - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This video from yesterday shows things were a bit brutal there.
> 
> Photos & Videos: Active Weather - The Weather Network


Yes, that area is just outside of St.John's. Most people who live there work in St.John's ..................... I would not have wanted to drive in under those conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 9 years ago that White Juan blasted Halifax and parts of Nova Scotia. I have only experienced one storm like that in all my years here in St.John's. So, my hats off to the folks in NS that survived that storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few inches of light snow have fallen this evening. Nothing major and no strong winds, so nothing really to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some light snow flurries. A quiet morning.


----------



## iMouse

Was freezing rain here, but that's been lifted for Southern areas.

Still in force for areas above High. #7 I think, so I'm safe for a jaunt to Markham. :clap:


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -25° and a high of only -10°. We got a couple of inches of snow overnight and more forecast today. Just what we needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with continued light snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C but the snow is coming down quite hard right now. We should get about 5-10cm by sunset. We shall see.


----------



## heavyall

Back to "normal". -26C, -40C windchill, and I still haven't finished shovelling out yesterday's snow storm. Sigh.


----------



## SINC

-15°, wind chill at -25° and periods of snow. Blah.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... currently 8C .. bright and dry, lovely morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with snow falling most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and light snow at 5PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... presently 11C ... a few more clouds in the sky, but still lots of blue and sunshine .. the start of a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning with light snow and a high of -7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +3C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## johnp

Coming up to 11am ..... 6C ..... overcast, rain showers, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -7° over the noon hours, but a strong wind makes it feel like -20° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a bit of sunshine. Very nice .............. but the calm before the proverbial storm ............. with 25+cm and strong winds forecast from noon on Thursday to noon on Friday. Here we go again .............


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light freezing drizzle laying down the foundation upon which our snowstorm overnight and into Friday afternoon shall rest ........... blow about ............... drift .............


----------



## SINC

-12° with a wind chill of -20° as we try for a high of -3° under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

About a cm or two of frozen drizzle has made my driveway like an ice rink, so some dog/grass-friendly salt is needed as I want to get it ready for the heavy snowfall forecast for today and tomorrow. 25-35cm is forecast for today, followed by another 5-10cm tomorrow. Should be a fun day if the winds pick up to over 100km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Looks like a mousetrap .............. with St.John's as the mouse. XX)


----------



## iMouse

Careful with that word, Bub!!! tptptptp

They "were" predicting some Sun today, but now some flurries.

Sure, why the Hell not!! Off to town in 20 minutes. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Careful with that word, Bub!!! tptptptp
> 
> They "were" predicting some Sun today, but now some flurries.
> 
> Sure, why the Hell not!! Off to town in 20 minutes. :-(


Sorry, mon ami. However, we are the mouse that is now in the trap. 

Bon voyage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the snow has started falling quite heavily here at just past 10AM, which is earlier than previously forecast. Thus, we are most likely going to get more . It is going to be a long day of shoveling, and then using the snowblower tonight and tomorrow morning when the plows try to clear the streets.


----------



## johnp

10:40am .... (a chilly, damp-cool) 6C .... overcast, w/rain showers. Forecast calls for more rain, and heavier over time - same for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-6° under bright sunny skies over the noon hour, but a bitterly cold wind makes being outdoors unpleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 0C so the snow that is falling is very light. The heavy snow and strong winds are being forecast for midnight into tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Just past 1pm .... not much change here, still just barely 6C, overcast, and from what I just heard re: the forecast, the dry & calm before the 'real' rain and wind comes in later ... sounds like we have a good amount of heavy rain and wind on its way, especially overnight and Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling. We have only had about 20cm all day, but the heavy stuff is coming from midnight to about 9AM on Friday, so that will be the time to bring out the snowblower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up about a half hour ago to the sounds of the plows. Overnight we got about 20cm of wet snow. Luckily, I was able to clear away the driveway and my back deck of the 20cm of snow that fell all of yesterday. This snow will necessitate the use of the snowblower. The snow is to ease up by about 9AM, so I shall stay indoors until then. 0C so this snow is very heavy.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a very heavy frost and we will shoot for clear skies and 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with the snow finally over, but now the strong winds are blowing it everywhere.


----------



## SINC

Brrr, was just out taking pics and it is very chilly at -13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

From noon yesterday until noon today, we received 39cm of snow ................. with another 1cm in flurries forecast for this afternoon to get us up to the 40cm mark ................... :clap::clap:XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C, but no more snow, just lots of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

The craziest stat re global warming here in Canada is our on-going trend here in St.John', NL. January was the 335th consecutive month with warmer than normal temperatures, based on the 20th century average. The last time we had a below average month? February 1985. If this trend keeps up, we shall be warmer than Vancouver or Victoria, BC ................... say by the 23rd century. Wow ................ NL as Canada's new "lotus land". Cool.


----------



## iMouse

Too bad you have such a dire shortage of dirt.

Just rocks. the better to throw at the Deniers.

lol


----------



## pm-r

The global warming here in Canada should remain pretty relative. So if you go up. so should we.

But maybe Gore or the Suzuki Group could explain what's new or different as it seems that the large gravel pits close to where we live, as well as James Island off Sidney BC where I grew up, were all due to and created by the glaciers that once covered this area.

And gee, I haven't seen any sign of glaciers here lately. 

Anyway, finally a short sunny break here this pm, 5C but some very heavy rain/cloud coming in from the west. Plus some heavy wind gusts of 70+ km but seem to be abating a bit, so I hope the large branches stay off the main high voltage power lines as we are 100% dependent on BC Hydro power.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clear skies at just before 1AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -3C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning under clears skies with a high of 0° today.


----------



## johnp

Cooler here this morning, about 3C, partly cloudy and dry, a break from the rain for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some sun breaking through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with sunshine. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

just after 11am .... currently 7C ... mix of sun and clouds, light wind -- lovely morning.


----------



## SINC

A milder morning at -7° and with sunny skies for most of this coming week, the melt will begin today with a high of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with lots of sunshine and blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

The person on the Weather Network just announced that Spring was coming to BC and AB next week ............. but that it was stopping at the SK border, where they will have double digit low temps. Not even the GTA will see this onset of Spring, so I guess it is not official here in Canada until that day arrives. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

9:30am .... 6C ... feels much cooler .. overcast, breezy, and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with sunny blue skies. The sun has a bit of warmth to it, which is nice.


----------



## eMacMan

Big West wind.


----------



## johnp

Approaching 11:30am .... 7C ... heavily-overcast, raining, and wind has eased considerably.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clear skies and a beautiful full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and a cold-5C tonight as the full moon is nearly directly overhead now.


----------



## pm-r

Actually the full moon is Monday, 25th February 2013, 09:26:06 pm Greenwich Mean Time (GMT), or more specifically for you, 4:58 P.M. your time.
Moon Phase Calendar for St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador

But close enough tonight, and even an almost full moon can be pleasant to view.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually the full moon is Monday, 25th February 2013, 09:26:06 pm Greenwich Mean Time (GMT), or more specifically for you, 4:58 P.M. your time.
> Moon Phase Calendar for St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador
> 
> But close enough tonight, and even an almost full moon can be pleasant to view.


Oops. Thanks for the correction, pm-r.  Mea culpa. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually the full moon is Monday, 25th February 2013, 09:26:06 pm Greenwich Mean Time (GMT), or more specifically for you, 4:58 P.M. your time.
> Moon Phase Calendar for St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador
> 
> But close enough tonight, and even an almost full moon can be pleasant to view.


Maybe tonight it will be even bigger and brighter. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with snow today and a high of just -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and snow here this morning, but we should only get a few inches, so they are just really flurries.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Maybe tonight it will be even bigger and brighter. We shall see.



Nice shot, and it sure looks full to me. 

This way you get three "full moons" over three days.

We've got some of your wind here this am, but only 80km that's disrupting some of the BC Ferries sailings, but no snow at 3C. It feels like 0C.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually the full moon is Monday, 25th February 2013, 09:26:06 pm Greenwich Mean Time (GMT), or more specifically for you, 4:58 P.M. your time.
> Moon Phase Calendar for St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador
> 
> But close enough tonight, and even an almost full moon can be pleasant to view.


Well, the moon looked full over NL from space.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice shot, and it sure looks full to me.
> 
> This way you get three "full moons" over three days.
> 
> We've got some of your wind here this am, but only 80km that's disrupting some of the BC Ferries sailings, but no snow at 3C. It feels like 0C.


Well, it looks like snow until at least Thursday, so no clear skies. Thus, that is as full as we shall be able to see until the next full moon.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am .. 7C ('feels' much cooler) .. a brightening sky, but still mostly overcast, strong, gusty westerly wind, rain earlier, nothing at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight's full moon is called "the snow moon".


----------



## pm-r

I believe it was also referred to as the "hunger" or "hungry" and also the "bone moon" or similar as the deep snow ie: the "snow" name made it hard to hunt for food, and they went hungry, and the "bone" moon because that was all they had left to chew on and use any remaining bone marrow.

I don't think those times were referred to as "the good old days" somehow!


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm .... it's still mostly overcast, and very windy!! The thermometer says 9C, the body says "no way" ... because of the strong, gusty, westerly wind (which is now attempting to blow off everything we have out on our balcony!!!). We just did a short break out on the balcony, thought some fresh air would do us good ... nope, the wind blew us inside!!!


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with more snow today and a high near 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I believe it was also referred to as the "hunger" or "hungry" and also the "bone moon" or similar as the deep snow ie: the "snow" name made it hard to hunt for food, and they went hungry, and the "bone" moon because that was all they had left to chew on and use any remaining bone marrow.
> 
> I don't think those times were referred to as "the good old days" somehow!


Very true, pm-r. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a nice sunrise slowly starting to brew. We had a few inches of light snow overnight, but nothing major.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN's weather center forecasts about 15 inches of snow for the GTA in the next three days. That has to be incorrect ................ I hope.


----------



## iMouse

I'm heading in this morning, and, once again, it will chase me home this afternoon. tptptptp

Tomorrow is my hunker-down day anyway. 

*Bring it!*


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> CNN's weather center forecasts about 15 inches of snow for the GTA in the next three days. That has to be incorrect ................ I hope.





iMouse said:


> I'm heading in this morning, and, once again, it will chase me home this afternoon. tptptptp
> 
> Tomorrow is my hunker-down day anyway.
> 
> *Bring it!*


Not sure if you want this wish to come true, iMouse. If 20cm of snow necessitates bringing in the army, what will twice that amount mean to the GTA? Snowmaggedon!!!! Luckily, the Weather Network and the Environment Canada readings have no more than 10cm of snow for the GTA in the next 3 days ........ averting a national disaster.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with the sun coming out and our snow flurries coming to an end.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... 7C ... broken cloud, dry, moderate breeze.


----------



## iMouse

Apparently I moved to NL in the night.

If you don't like the weather forecast, wait 20 minutes.

WTF are these people doing for a back-up occupation???


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Apparently I moved to NL in the night.
> 
> If you don't like the weather forecast, wait 20 minutes.
> 
> WTF are these people doing for a back-up occupation???


Well, the problem with that theory here in St.John's, NL is that "if you don't like the weather, wait 20 minutes" ............... and it will most likely get worse. We have gone from cloudy to snow to hail and then back to snow ............. with sleet to top it off before temps fall to -5C to freeze it solid.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light snow falling. A quiet night.


----------



## iMouse

Take two aspirin, and call me in the morning.

King City, Ontario - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

-7° with a brisk wind that makes it feel like -16° and a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light freezing drizzle coating all of our snow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with blustery snow squalls whipped every which way by 70km/h wind gusts that are fairly constant.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am .... presently 9C ... a bright, but overcast sky, dry, light wind. Forecast says rain's on it's way.


----------



## eMacMan

Seasonable temps which is a whole lot better than I have come to expect at this time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Seasonable temps which is a whole lot better than I have come to expect at this time of the year.


Good to hear, Bob.

So, how is Life treating you today?


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heading to 11am .... presently 9C ... a bright, but overcast sky, dry, light wind. Forecast says rain's on it's way.


Send some this way, John. Winds are now over 80km/h with snow squalls every few minutes.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -4° over the noon hour, but a strong wind makes it feel much colder. I doubt we will reach much higher today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow squalls are back at about 5PM, with winds over 80km/h whipping it all over the place. Still, at -1C it is not bitterly cold.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ... much the same as earlier ... 9C ... a quite bright overcast sky, dry, and a moderate breeze. Forecast still calls for rain showers later today, with heavy rain (30-40mm worth) tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was watching the Weather Network and they had a reporter standing out in the slush and snow of downtown TO. What a mess. Hopefully, it will not freeze solid overnight.


----------



## SINC

Friday looks like an interesting day, although EC is the only one of the four forecasters I use to make this claim.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, the Weather Network announced a few days ago that Spring was coming to BC and AB. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are forecast to hit over 100km/h overnight. We still have snow falling but it is the wind that is blowing everything all over the place. Parts of the driveway are free of any snow, and other parts have drifts going over the tires. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest figures from the Memorial University Weather Monitoring System, located less than 1km from where I live, has us at just over 8 feet of snow this winter. This is not including the 10cm of snow we have gotten today. By now, we should be well over 9 feet of snow with far more than 35cm of snow on the ground in gardens, parks, and other green areas.

St. John's

Dec 1st-Feb 26th Snowfall: 247.5 cm (45 cm below average)

Snow on ground today: 35 cm (average)


----------



## screature

*How's the weather*

Bloody awful!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Bloody awful!!!


Sorry to hear this, screature. Still, "tomorrow is another day". Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with strong winds and a light snow falling. The 10cm we had overnight is dry and blowing all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with the winds dying down to about 45km/h and the snow has stopped. Turning into a quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-8° under clear skies this morning as we try for a high of 2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C under cloudy skies. A dull and quiet day.


----------



## johnp

Just after 2pm ... 7+C ... heavily-overcast and wet. Forecast says it will get milder overnight, and the rain will get heavier. We've had a rain warning in effect since this morning ...


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light drizzle and some fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with more drizzle and less fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with more fog than drizzle this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at 9AM, but the fog has lifted and the drizzle has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada has us under a freezing rain warning, but it is now +3C so I am not sure what they are taling about re our situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C but the fog has really started to roll in ............... but one does not have to shovel fog, so bring it on.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am ... presently just a touch over 10C ... overcast, and damp, but much-less so now than it was earlier this morning. More rain on its way, with heavy rain again Saturday, before these present systems dissipate a little for Sunday -- so the forecast says.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is really socking us in. The airport is closed until further notice and I can hardly take my dogs out on a long lead without losing sight of them in the near distance.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm here .... 11C ... heavily-overcast and wet. Just came in from a 40 min break out on the balcony ... with no rain or wind hitting us, an enjoyable time on this first day of March.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling as we approach midnight.


----------



## pm-r

I sure hope that you haven't lost or can't locate any of your dogs.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning under clear skies and a high today of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope that you haven't lost or can't locate any of your dogs.


Luckily, they are good at finding their way home from our backyard, and it is fully enclosed so they can't wander away. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with lots of rain in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10:30am .... 12C ... overcast, showers, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light drizzle as we approach 3PM. The temps and the rain are starting to cut into our mounds of snow.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ... temperature has dropped a little, closer to 10C now .. still overcast, with showers, but now breezy as well. Forecast calls for some 'clearing' this afternoon ... with the wind picking up as it seems to be doing, suspect we could/might see that happen?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +4C with a light rain falling as we approach 6PM.


----------



## johnp

Went out for a balcony break just after my last post -- and got to see and feel an active system come in -- rain, hail, and wind. It looked at first like someone had turned out the lights, the sky went very dark, I thought I heard some thunder (but wasn't sure), the rain and wind picked up, then the next thing we knew we were being 'bombarded'!! It's not very often we actually get rain coming into our balcony ... but this time, it accompanied the wind, and it's still doing it. (but not to us any longer!!) ... and the temperature had dropped to 8C when we came in. 
The good thing ... my head & body says "at last, there's been a break in the pressure system we've been under the past few days"!! (hope so!!)


----------



## SINC

Uh, oh . . . just what we don't need!


----------



## eMacMan

Starting to rain. Hope EC is correct and that temps will stay above freezing overnight and tomorrow. Otherwise it's back to the ice walks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog and +3C at just past midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog and +3C as we approach 7AM. At least it is washing away some of our snow.


----------



## SINC

Not much snow overnight, so our warning were premature, but they insist we will get 20 cm today. Now at -2° and with a high of 0°, it will likely be the heavy wet variety that is tough to shovel. Sigh, where's spring?


----------



## javaqueen

we are getting some light flurries, but no accumulation is forecast with temperatures at -7 going to -5. Not much change in the temperatures


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very foggy at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stuck at +3C but the fog is getting thicker and lower. I can't see the house of my next door neighbor.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... presently a touch above 6C ... bright blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Nice looking day!


----------



## SINC

The sun just appeared under clear skies as EC misses the mark once again. That big 20 cm snowfall they predated? Not so much!


----------



## javaqueen

SINC said:


> The sun just appeared under clear skies as EC misses the mark once again. That big 20 cm snowfall they predated? Not so much!


glad that you aren't getting any more snow Don


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The sun just appeared under clear skies as EC misses the mark once again. That big 20 cm snowfall they predated? Not so much!


Pity the poor folks in Calgary. They are getting your snow.

Calgary, Alberta - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C still at just past 4PM with the fog still with us.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon .... 8C ... bright and sunny, with a westerly wind (it would feel much milder without that wind).


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C and still very foggy.


----------



## SINC

-3° and nary a snowflake all day long. EC really dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with heavy rain overnight and currently falling. If this was snow, we would have woken up to over a foot of wet snow. Still, at least a foot of our snow has washed away overnight with the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Holyrood, Newfoundland and Labrador - Radar Imagery - Environment Canada

Luckily, all the yellow, red and orange is heavy rain and not snow.


----------



## SINC

-4° here this morning on the way to -1° today for a high. More snow in the forecast, although EC has been wrong about that for days not.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and pouring rain. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## eMacMan

Further to south and west of Calgary about 3 inches of snow over an inch of soft ice. The car is safely in the upper launch pad and I am so tempted to just let this batch melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +3C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C but even foggier. Looks like a scene out of a 1940s British B-movie.


----------



## johnp

10:20am ... 7C ... mostly blue and bright sunny sky, little wind. A lovely morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 10:20am ... 7C ... mostly blue and bright sunny sky, little wind. A lovely morning.


Send some sunshine this way and we could send some fog and hounds your way.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BJzhJm1Ka0]Hound of the Baskervilles, Basil Rathbone, Sherlock Holmes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxH2kXib290]Sherlock Holmes and The Hound of the Baskervilles ~~ Basil Rathbone & Nigel Bruce ~ 1939 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still +3C but even foggier. Looks like a scene out of a 1940s British B-movie.


Some of the St. John's webcams are showing nothing but a very grey screen, so definitely very foggy there!!!

NTV WebCams

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

And maybe like some of the Sherlock Holmes foggy scenes movies?

Edit:
Opps, I see you just posted such a scene. I didn't see that earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some of the St. John's webcams are showing nothing but a very grey screen, so definitely very foggy there!!!
> 
> NTV WebCams
> 
> Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador
> 
> And maybe like some of the Sherlock Holmes foggy scenes movies?
> 
> Edit:
> Opps, I see you just posted such a scene. I didn't see that earlier.


Yes, that is what it looks like when I look out my window. I know that there are other homes (no pun intended) out there across the street, but you can't see them.


----------



## johnp

At mid-noon ..... 9C ... still bright and sunny, with little wind. Wishing the sun was around and hitting our balcony .. but we have a little while to wait for that .. soon come.

Forwarded some sun and milder temp's your way Marc, to burn off the fog ... not there yet? Darn that Post Office, eh!!


----------



## SINC

Still -3° with a cold breeze that makes it feel like -10° although the sun has broken through this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At mid-noon ..... 9C ... still bright and sunny, with little wind. Wishing the sun was around and hitting our balcony .. but we have a little while to wait for that .. soon come.
> 
> Forwarded some sun and milder temp's your way Marc, to burn off the fog ... not there yet? Darn that Post Office, eh!!


Well, no planes are getting in or out, so our mail has to be trucked in from other parts of the province that are still receiving mail/food/etc. Not a bit of wind, so the fog is just hanging over everything. Only the wail of the fog horn at the mouth of the St.John's Harbor may be heard.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2.5C as the fog has gotten to the mist stage, so there is stillness all about us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, so we may finally see some sort of sunshine. It has been thick fog for four days now. +2C so no snow is in the forecast.


----------



## MacDoc

Sturm und drang .....big time line of Tstorms rolled through. 26 and in a pause mode


----------



## SINC

-11° now as we will struggle to get to -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C but with some clouds rolling in to obscure the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C but now we have some sunshine. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 9C ... overcast, light rain showers or drizzle, breezy.


----------



## johnp

At noon .... 10C .... a bright overcast sky, dry, breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with cloudy skies but nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A glorious sunrise is forming in the eastern skies. I am going to take a cup of coffee out on my back deck and watch it rise. At 0C with no wind it is a nice morning.


----------



## SINC

A brisk -12° with a stiff breeze to make it feel colder and a high today of only -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at 1133AM.


----------



## johnp

10:20am .... 8C ... a bright'ish overcast sky, dry, and light wind. Some rain on its way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had a beautiful sunset. It is now 0C with clear skies.


----------



## johnp

2:15pm .... 10C ... overcast, still dry, and a light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and lots of stars in the sky. The fog of last week is almost forgotten.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with a wind chill of double that and not much room for improvement with a high of -8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with sun up now. With not a cloud in the sky, it is hard to remember the week of rain/drizzle/fog that we went through all of last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with full sunshine now. The sun has some warmth to it these days, which is a good way to start to melt away our snow.


----------



## eMacMan

-7°C and about 4 inches of white death remaining to be shoveled. The gym is open for business.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very sunny as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a wind chill of -19° with big large flakes of snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and still very sunny as we approach 2PM.


----------



## johnp

10:45am ... 9C ... a bright'ish overcast sky, dry, light wind. Hope to see some breaks in the clouds for the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C tonight.


----------



## SINC

Still -9° with a -18° wind chill and a very cool and not spring like day at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C this morning. Sunshine is forecast for later today, so that will warm things up a bit.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a wind chill of -20° as we try for a high of 0° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and sunny as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and +1C at 1PM. Shaping up to be a fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

10:30am .... 7C .... lots of blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Lovely morning on the go.


----------



## johnp

2:40pm .... lovely sunny afternoon .... 10C .. light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C early this morning.


----------



## SINC

-10° under clear skies with a stiff breeze making it feel like -16° as we try for a high of 2° today


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and +1C, but with no wind it is just a quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the -12°C kickoff temp, it's shaping up to be a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at just past 2pm. Still a quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

11:45am .... 10C ... blue sky, a few clouds, lots of sunshine .. very light wind. A beautiful day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with no sunrise yet. Maybe later...............


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning on the way to +5° under sunny skies. One can now start to feel the heat in the sun again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and sunny. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## johnp

11:45am ... 10C ... overcast, light/fine drizzle at times, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 3°. The melt is on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Bright sunshine and 3°. The melt is on.


Well, as the Weather Network predicted, this coming week is the week of Spring in BC, AB and ON . Kudos.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, as the Weather Network predicted, this coming week is the week of Spring in BC, AB and ON . Kudos.



This seems to be your close neighbour, but 'PARADISE'??? Not exactly the best photo to use in any tourist publication.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This seems to be your close neighbour, but 'PARADISE'??? Not exactly the best photo to use in any tourist publication.


True. Heart's Content and Dildo are far better draws for the tourist crowds. Still, May 24th is the day when we have a 50-50 chance of more snow until Canada Day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

I couldn't believe those are real town names until I used google maps to check, but maybe the neighbouring Conception Bay South would be a better tourist alternative named place to go for any recent married couples, and when - maybe around July-August to possibly avoid any snow???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I couldn't believe those are real town names until I used google maps to check, but maybe the neighbouring Conception Bay South would be a better tourist alternative named place to go for any recent married couples, and when - maybe around July-August to possibly avoid any snow???


Yes, they are all true names of communities, pm-r. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy this morning, so no nice sunrise for us.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with overcast skies and light flurries and a high today of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some sunshine breaking through the cloud cover. A quiet start to the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and sunshine as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and sunny as we approach 3PM. Good to see the sun fairly high in the sky at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 11am ... currently 10C ... a cloudy bright sky, dry, light wind. Forecast calls for rain later, overnight, and through tomorrow -- at times heavy.


----------



## SINC

Weak sun through high thin cloud with a steady breeze makes -3° feel like -10° over the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and +2C. A grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-7° but feels like double that as we aim for a high of 3° under partially cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with an amazing sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C. Just hung out some blankets that were just washed out on the line. Not often we can do that here before May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C. Actually feels as if winter is half over now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C ..................... with snow being forecast for Saturday ............ just to keep us humble and mindful that winter is NOT over until at least May 24th here in St.John's. Still, it is a fine day today.


----------



## johnp

9:30am .... 9C ... overcast, heavy rain. "Rain Warning" in effect ... another "Pineapple Express" bearing in on us .. warm air, and tons of rain!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and up to +9C, which is two degrees short of our record ............. set in 1949. Luckily, we are nowhere near the record snowfall for this day, 36cm which fell on this day back in 1976.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just brought in some sheets and bedding off of the clothes line. I can't remember a day in mid-March with +9C temps, sunshine and no wind. For us, March comes in like a lion and leaves like a pride of lions that are mean and with an attitude ................. along with snow/sleet and our infamouse March ice storms which can shut down the city and power for days on end.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

Sigh, another 15 cm of snow is possible here over the next couple of days again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## heavyall

Mid-march and -20C!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Mid-march and -20C!!!




Is this a normal temp for this time of year?


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some clouds rolling in as we approach 10AM.


----------



## javaqueen

currently -2 and they are saying that we might get about 1 cm of snow in the next 24 hours, but with the way that it is coming down now, I think maybe a bit more ???


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high of -2° and snow every day through Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and somewhat sunny as we approach noon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just a bit under +10C as we approach 4PM. We never expect to experience double digit temps in the positive range until at least early May ...... if then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## SINC

+16° in southern Alberta, -18° in the north. We sit midway at -11° with a wind chill nearing -20°. So much for spring with 20 to 30 cm of snow in store in the next few days. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +16° in southern Alberta, -18° in the north. We sit midway at -11° with a wind chill nearing -20°. So much for spring with 20 to 30 cm of snow in store in the next few days. Sigh.


Wow. That is an amazing differential. Of course, we get the same sort of extremes, only worse, between St.John's and Labrador City, which is like the distance between New York City and Chicago.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some clouds tonight as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forecasts for tomorrow and Friday show 25-45mm of rain .................. which would have been at least two feet of snow. Guess we might get off lucky on this Sheila's Brush weekend. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Those are some wide Alberta temps. 

Okotoks, AB where my son and family live, now @ 10°C and no snow and little wind, at least for today, and St. Albert, AB with a forecast for 7pm at -13°C + Scattered flurries.

And barely 8°C here, RealFeel® 5°, and typical wet coast grey overcast and showers - yet again!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very foggy this morning. No nice sunrise today.


----------



## SINC

Arrrrrg! A huge winter storm is crossing northern Alberta today and tomorrow leaving behind 35 cm of the stuff by tomorrow night. Add to that our current temperature of -18° with howling winds and a wind chill of -29° this morning. This is spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with light drizzle washing away some of the fog.


----------



## iMouse

-7ºC here, with a hazy Sun overhead and no precipitation expected today.

Did have a few Sun-flurries, but they have passed now.

Passable.

Calling for some wet snow tomorrow, but I'll believe tomorrow when it arrives, as usual.


----------



## johnp

Here in downtown Vancouver, overcast, 8C, and at present, a break in the rain. Forecast calls for lots more rain -- and at times heavy, as it's been, off & on for the past couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and the sun is trying to break through the fog and mist.


----------



## SINC

Just stepped out for a look and don't much like what I see or feel.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain falling.


----------



## johnp

In downtown Vancouver as we approach 11:30am ..... 12C ... overcast sky, the odd light rain shower, little to no wind. It's been a decent morning for walkabouts of the downtown core.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +6C but the rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

Did I mention it's still snowing?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Did I mention it's still snowing?


Demand a refund from The Weather Network .................. this was the week your Spring was to start along with BC.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm here in downtown Vancouver ... increased wind and some rain .. and it's "pushed" the temperature down to 10C. Bit it's starting to look a bit brighter, so hopefully, just another in the waves of wet weather hitting us, and this too, shall pass!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C as we approach 10OM. Rain, but no snow, is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain falling this morning. Luckily, that means nothing to shovel.


----------



## johnp

8C, overcast, and a break from the rain at present. Forecast calls for a high of about 12C, with more rain on its way.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning with a wind chill of -22° and more snow in the forecast each day, today through Monday with a high today of just -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at noon. Snow is forecast for Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday here in St.John's, up to a total of 25-30cm in total. This is called Sheila's Brush.


----------



## johnp

Back home in Burnaby ...... 11:20am ... 13C ... overcast, but brighter than it was earlier in Vancouver, not raining, very light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and foggy at 4PM High Tea time here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

The sun has broken through, but we remain very cold at -15° with a stiff breeze that makes it feel like -20°. The noon weather guy on TV said he does not think we will see temperatures in the plus range for the balance of the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy as we approach midnight.


----------



## eMacMan

Ice fog creeping in after a nice day in SW AB.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning with a wind chill of -25°, more like January than near the first day of spring with a high today of only -11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a beautiful sunrise just having formed makes this the start of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny at 1230PM. A fine afternoon is in the making.


----------



## SINC

Any way you look at it, it looks like crap out there and for most of the next week:


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with sunshine ................ and we can't see any of the snow that Environment Canada said we would be experiencing about now.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... 10C .. overcast, rain showers (at times, quite heavy), little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny but the temps have dipped to +3C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Good grief! Yet another snowfall warning of 20 cm again tonight and tomorrow. Currently -17° with a wind chill of -27° here. Normal temps for the period are +2°. What a mess.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some clouds in the sky tonight. Still, a quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

2008: Sheila's Brush storm - The Weather Network

I remember it well. Gander, NL beat us out with their 120cm ................ we only received about 75cm here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with blustery snow blowing all about this morning. It is only a few inches, so nothing serious and no need for a snowblower.


----------



## SINC

-18° with a wind chill of -24° and a fresh new blanket of snow on the ground. Again. Only -12° today, 14° below average for this time of year. Global warming my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning with some sunshine on the fresh snow. We only had about 10cm fall overnight and this morning, so even though it is wet, it is not deep enough to be heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunder storm amazes reporter on MSN Video

Thunder snow??? I have heard of it, but never experienced it myself.


----------



## eMacMan

Rain then a temp drop to -11°C create a nice layer of ice. Then to ice the frosting, a heavy layer of snow is coming down.


----------



## SINC

Now that it is daylight, we have easily 10 inches of freshly fallen snow. It feels like January out there again today and will for another week at least they say. The wind chill north of us is at -38°, but only -25° here.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the driveway is clear of snow. There is a nice coating of white snow in the garden, but hopefully the sunshine today will melt some of it away. 9 more weeks of Winter.


----------



## eMacMan

The ground hog did not see its shadow yesterday, which should have meant that winter will be heading for its summer home north of 80. Instead we get several inches of fresh snow.


----------



## johnp

11:15am .... 7C ... bright, sunny, and dry ... but with the very strong and gusting wind, it 'feels' much closer to freezing!!!
Unless there's a major change ... there will not be any balcony time this aft .. the wind is presently trying it's hardest to clear everything we have out there!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C and sunny here as we approach 4PM. The 10cm of snow we received overnight and this morning has now melted away except in the gardens.


----------



## SINC

Still -15° with a -23° wind chill although the sun has just reappeared.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still -15° with a -23° wind chill although the sun has just reappeared.


I can't imagine that the sun has much warmth in that sort of windchill.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I can't imagine that the sun has much warmth in that sort of windchill.


Nope, none. That's why it is still -13° and wind chill of -24° at the moment, sun or no sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, none. That's why it is still -13° and wind chill of -24° at the moment, sun or no sun.


 I am getting a headache from seeing those temps. -1C and windy here so I got the wood stove going full blast.


----------



## SINC

Hope this does not add to that headache:

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-8865.html#post1261997


----------



## johnp

Heading to 3pm ... 10C ... a sunny and lovely-looking, but with the wind, cold feeling afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hope this does not add to that headache:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/19434-shangri-la-clubhouse-8865.html#post1261997


Oh the pain!!!!!!!!! XX) Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Marc, my little snow blower is now useless as it cannot throw the snow high enough to get it off the driveway and a bylaw penalizes us for blowing it on the street, which they plough only a couple of times a year.



Maybe you need one of these that they use at Mt. Sima Whitehorse and some ski resorts.

I had to do some searching when I saw the photo, and it seems they're used for making "half-pipes" for extreme skiing. Not exactly my type of enjoyable relaxing skiing!!

This Snow-Chomping Beast Cuts Half-Pipes For Breakfast

One of a kind custom half-pipe skiing. [VIDEO]


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, pm-r, that is a monster.


----------



## SINC

-15° with a wind chill of -24° and more snow again today with a high of -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a very light dusting of snow at just past 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with sunshine, but very windy, which is blowing the few inches of snow we received overnight and this morning all over the place.


----------



## SINC

Still -15°, the wind chill has eased to -23° and yes, it IS still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a chilly -4C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -1C at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... 7C ... clear sky, sunny and bright, but strong, gusting wind making it feel several degrees cooler.


----------



## SINC

Sun is shining and the snow still is falling. Very fine snow, but snow nevertheless. Still -14° with a wind chill reading of -22°. January all over again. Sigh.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sun is shining and the snow still is falling. Very fine snow, but snow nevertheless. Still -14° with a wind chill reading of -22°. January all over again. Sigh.


And even more snow forecast it looks like. 

No wonder my cousin is so thankful to be living in southern Vancouver Island now and hated having to live in Edmonton and endure its winters there many years ago.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> And even more snow forecast it looks like.
> 
> No wonder my cousin is so thankful to be living in southern Vancouver Island now and hated having to live in Edmonton and endure its winters there many years ago.


Yep, sadly so:


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C but we just experienced a spectacular sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C tonight with clear skies. Snow and colder temps are in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## iMouse

Something bordering on snleet out there right now.

Not fit for man nor car.

Hopefully the change to rain will wash it all away in the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with none of the expected snow ................. yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and a bit sunny. Snow squalls came about two hours ago, ended a few minutes ago and dumped a few inches of light snow.


----------



## SINC

A brief reprieve from the snowfall this morning, BUT much more in store:


----------



## eMacMan

A gloriously sunny and wind free -20°C.  Perfect shoveling weather and that is next on the list.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am ... 7C .. a bright overcast sky, dry, light wind. Forecast says there's a major storm on its way -- with rain and very strong easterly winds - to start sometime this afteroon, or early-evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with strong winds and blowing snow, but nothing coming from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as the sun is slowly burning away the fog.


----------



## SINC

-7° and very windy making it feel like -18° with flurries and a high of 2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some light wind and some sun burning away the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with mostly sunshine at 1PM. A fine way to start off Spring.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... our local news this am said a severe snow storm was going to hit most of the Maritimes and especially many parts of Nova Scotia today. It sounds like St. John's is being excluded with some nice sunshine instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... our local news this am said a severe snow storm was going to hit most of the Maritimes and especially many parts of Nova Scotia today. It sounds like St. John's is being excluded with some nice sunshine instead.


Yes, since NL is part of the Atlantic Provinces, and the Maritime Provinces are NB, NS and PEI. 

Here in Lunenburg, NS today.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore


----------



## Dr.G.

Video - Canada - News - MSN CA

33cm of fresh snow in Montreal.


----------



## johnp

At noon ... 12C ... bright, sunny, and breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a bit of fog rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +3C with lots of fog rolling in off of the Atlantic now. The street lights seem hazy off in the distance.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very foggy. Looks like a scene from a B-movie about London.


----------



## SINC

As the winter that just son't quit continues, we are under yet another heavy snowfall warning with accumulations up to 15 cm today. Currently cloudy and -8° rising to a high of -3° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a nice sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with very sunny skies this morning. The sun has a nice warmth to it, allowing one to sit outside and enjoy a cup of coffee.


----------



## SINC

That winter storm has reached us and about an inch of fresh snow is on the ground and expected to continue all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +5C as we approach 11AM. With no wind, I am able to turn off the furnace and open up the windows to let some fresh air in the house.


----------



## SINC

Revised forecast now says snow will continue steady for 24 full hours.


----------



## SINC

This is spring?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL103PO4JhM


----------



## SINC

Currently two huge weather systems dumping snow on both Edmonton, Calgary and areas.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This is spring?
> ... ...



Will it ever stop for you folks and finally improve?

Gee, and not quite what Money Sense seems to say with its accolades:

MoneySense released their rankings for 2013 this week, and St. Albert has climbed all the way to No. 2 in the country, trailing only Calgary in the overall list.

MoneySense Magazine has confirmed what locals have known all along – when it comes to small cities, St. Albert is the best there is. And if it weren’t for Calgary, St. Albert would be the best city in all of Canada.

St. Albert vaulted up the overall list of the magazine’s annual Canada’s Best Places to Live rankings, from 12th overall in 2012 to second in 2013, behind only Calgary.

News | St. Albert Gazette


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C this afternoon at 3PM. My dogs are enjoying a break from the rain/drizzle and fog we have been getting this month. They actually like to play out in the snow.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am .... 7C ... clouds & sun, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heading to 11am .... 7C ... clouds & sun, cool breeze.


We are the same .............. except for the cool breeze. Spring comes to Canada from coast to coast. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We now have over a foot of new snow with no letup in sight. This system is stalled right over us. Good grief, where will we put it all?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We now have over a foot of new snow with no letup in sight. This system is stalled right over us. Good grief, where will we put it all?


Bonne chance, mon ami. Does St.A. have the same system as we do here with seniors being able to call in to City Hall and arrange for the city to clear their driveways (private contractors do the work, but the city pays for the work)? If I was your neighbor I would be a snow angel and do it for you with my snowblower.

Hang in there, my friend.


----------



## SINC

SA has no such plan in place, hell they only clear the streets when they become impassible which will not be long now. Each time they plough, the simply narrow the street to pile windrows higher. Best city in Canada my a$$.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> SA has no such plan in place, hell they only clear the streets when they become impassible which will not be long now. Each time they plough, the simply narrow the street to pile windrows higher. Best city in Canada my a$$.


There is a plan here for retired seniors who are under a certain income, or who are disabled in some manner, to get help with their driveways and sidewalks. City crews don't do the work, but hired contractors will assist in various neighborhoods. We have one person who uses this help around the corner from us, especially on days I can't get my snowblower over his way.

Good luck, my friend.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We now have over a foot of new snow with no letup in sight. This system is stalled right over us. Good grief, where will we put it all?


Maybe they could truck it to one of Edmonton's large piles?

Spring has arrived, but Edmonton’s 200-foot Snow Dirt Mountain isn’t going anywhere

Edmonton’s 200-foot Snow Dirt Mountain isn’t going anywhere | Canada | News | National Post

It seems they were told to knock down its height a bit or else put a flashing red navigation light on top so that it met air flight regulations.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light cloud haze making the half moon look strange. Still, a quiet night.


----------



## fjnmusic

Meanwhile, south of Edmonton...


----------



## heavyall

Clear, and a balmy -20C.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some rain falling and wind warnings in effect for later today.


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -25° this morning will make the job of removing hundreds of bits of wreckage off area highways after yesterday's big storm. A high of -7° and yes, we are going to get more snow again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and rain with the winds now over 70km/h, on their way to over 100km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and the sun has started to break through the cloud cover. The winds and rain have stopped, so this is turning out to be a nice day. All of the snow we received overnight is now gone.


----------



## eMacMan

Our slight chance of flurries on the first day of "Still Winter" turned into a heavy snowstorm. Left us with about 5 inches. Looks like a three rounder, with round one under my belt, the final outcome is still unclear. Hopefully an aspirin will give me the leg up on the final round.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now shining and the temps are back to +7C. Gone is all of the snow from this morning, and with blue skies there is no longer the rain/drizzle and fog of this morning. Strange day, weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

The skies have cleared and it is bright and sunny, but at -13° with a wind chill of -22°, it does not feel at all like spring.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards noon ... 7C ... a mostly cloudy sky, but definitely starting to brighten, light breeze. A cool start to the day, at about 3C, and a few light rain showers. Forecast says we could see some clearing this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with sunny blue skies and no wind at just past 4PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video: Punxsutawney Phil 'indicted' over inaccurate spring forecast - The Globe and Mail

Book em, Danno.


----------



## johnp

1:15pm ... still hanging at 7C .. the sky is broken, and it's brighter, it's just not warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C at nearly 6PM, with the sun starting to slowly set in the western skies. At 6AM I was out shoveling snow. What a difference 12 hours makes here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as the clouds roll in to obscure the stars.


----------



## mlmummert

Punxsutawney got 6 inches of snow the night after Phil said it was spring. Was he drunk the year? The poor little guy is losing his touch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

mlmummert said:


> Punxsutawney got 6 inches of snow the night after Phil said it was spring. Was he drunk the year? The poor little guy is losing his touch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"Off with his head!!!!!" "Death before dishonor." XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy this morning as we approach 7AM. A quiet day is upon us.


----------



## SINC

Ah spring, currently -18° with a wind chill of -26° and a high of -7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very sunny this morning. Sadly, it shall be the last sunshine we see for at least a week. There is a "blocking high" between NL and Greenland, which will bring us a week of rain and snow and cool temps. However, this will bring Spring-like temps and lots of sunshine to SK, AB and even BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C as more snow melts ........... making room for next weeks snow. Still, it is a beautiful day today.


----------



## eMacMan

For those doubting that it is still winter, -20°C this morning. Even with lots of sunshine  EC forecast is for a subzero day.


----------



## johnp

10:15am ... 7C ... sunny and dry, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 10:15am ... 7C ... sunny and dry, cool breeze.


2:45PM ........ +7C ......... sunny and dry, but with no breeze. 
Today .......... priceless. Next week ........... horrible.


----------



## fjnmusic

Springtime in Alberta.


----------



## fjnmusic

Spring break!


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Springtime in Alberta.
> View attachment 26831


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... 9C ... a mix of clouds and sunshine, cool breeze crossing our balcony.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -9° and headed for -20° the next couple of nights. Spring, Schming.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as the sun is starting to set in the western skies. The end of a grand day.


----------



## johnp

Much the same here as we head towards 2:30pm ... just a touch over 10C ... the sky a mix of large clouds and sunshine, looks nice, but the breeze is still 'wind-chilling' our immediate outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clear skies and now wind. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sat out on my back deck in +1C temps to watch a beautiful sunrise form. Of course, I had a cup of hot coffee since it was nippy outside at 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C as we approach 10AM. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to spring in Alberta at -23° this morning and a high of -9° today. These are january temps, not late March.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and partly sunny ........... still a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped another degree in the past couple of hours. Edmonton temps are taken at the city centre airport, about 10 km from us. I use the Namao military base readings which are just five km from us and more accurately reflect our temps here. Our rear deck thermometer reads -24° as well.


----------



## eMacMan

We are at -18°C. With all the sunshine yesterday we did manage a brief foray into plus territory. I believe the illegal incursion was repulsed in a matter of minutes. Today looks like an instant replay.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We are at 18°C. With all the sunshine yesterday we did manage a brief foray into plus territory. I believe the illegal incursion was repulsed in a matter of minutes. Today looks like an instant replay.


That is an amazing temperature differential between central and southern AB .......... unless you meant -18C.


----------



## eMacMan

OOPS meant to say -18°C.  Hopefully the double digit pluses are at least a week away, leaving some time for the light snow cover to melt gradually.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> OOPS meant to say -18°C.  Hopefully the double digit pluses are at least a week away, leaving some time for the light snow cover to melt gradually.


I figured as much. Still, I know that there exists a Chinook in your parts of AB, so anything might be possible. Still, by next week, you may be able to say goodbye to the cold temps and say hello to sunshine, Spring and splash (the sound of melting snow). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... 10C ... cloudy sky, dry, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at nearly 4PM. Time for tea ........... but with no fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with the skies still mostly blue and the sun starting to dip towards the western horizon. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a beautiful nearly full moon high overhead.


----------



## pm-r

Yup, nice "nearly full moon high overhead" here as well with finally no overcast, +6C, and we get the real one in a few days:
Full Moon– Mar 27, 2013 – 9:30 (GMT)


----------



## SINC

We will flirt with -20° for perhaps the last night of the winter season tonight and begin a warm up tomorrow. We hope that is the case.


----------



## pm-r

I hope the warmup is gradual to help prevent some otherwise horrendous flooding if it warms up too much and too fast.

And maybe there are some nice Spring flowering bulbs just waiting under all that snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning with a light dusting of snow on the grass.


----------



## heavyall

Almost spring-ish finally! Only -7C!


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Almost spring-ish finally! Only -7C!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

-20° for hopefully the last time this year on the way to a high of 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some light flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C but the snow flurries have stopped.


----------



## johnp

At 11am ... presently 11C ... sunny and bright, bone-dry, very light wind. A lovely early-spring day on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

-19° and way colder than it should be for this late in March with a high today of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the sun trying to break through our fog. Most of yesterday's snow has melted away. There is a slight chance that by April 1st we might be snow free. This is unheard of here in St. John's. Of course, the last day we usually will get snow is May 24th, so anything might happen. Still, no snow on the ground at the onset of April??????????


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> There is a slight chance that by April 1st we might be snow free.
> 
> *This is unheard of here in St. John's. *
> 
> Of course, the last day we usually will get snow is May 24th, so anything might happen.
> 
> Still, no snow on the ground at the onset of April??????????


Get your butt over to the Global Warming thread, and make an authoritative post.

They need a witness. CAN I GET A WITNESS?? Hallelujah. beejacon


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Get your butt over to the Global Warming thread, and make an authoritative post.
> 
> They need a witness. CAN I GET A WITNESS?? Hallelujah. beejacon


Well, our average Dec/Jan/Feb temps have increased over 1 degree over the past twenty years. We have experienced colder June months each year for the past few years, but warmer months of July. No one can really explain this ........... why is May warmer than June, and why are we getting such hot July months??????

Go to the GW thread????? Are you mad??????? I would rather jump into a pit of doxie puppies with a handful of ground beef. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some sunshine as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... currently 11C .. light cloud cover, bright, little wind. Forecast calls for increasing cloud cover, but nothing in the way of precipitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +5C. Most of the snow from yesterday is now gone ................... hopefully for good. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° and sunny over the noon hour, but that 'Arctic Bite' is still in the air. This big system just will not let go.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon .... 13C ... the sky still thinnly-clouded, with more blue & sun showing, a little more breeze than earlier. Nice to see spring 'springing' .. and the forecast calls for milder temp's and more sun later this week.

SINC ... sounds like it's coming ... hope it does, and gets as far as you!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to noon .... 13C ... the sky still thinnly-clouded, with more blue & sun showing, a little more breeze than earlier. Nice to see spring 'springing' .. and the forecast calls for milder temp's and more sun later this week.
> 
> SINC ... sounds like it's coming ... hope it does, and gets as far as you!!!


According to The Weather Network AND Environment Canada, Spring is coming in the next few days coast to coast, from Victoria, BC to Halifax, NS, with sunshine, warmer temps and no more snow. :clap::clap: Finally.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> According to The Weather Network AND Environment Canada, Spring is coming in the next few days coast to coast, from Victoria, BC to Halifax, NS, with sunshine, warmer temps and no more snow. :clap::clap: Finally.


.... good news!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... good news!!!


Yes ............. and we are down to 8 more weeks of Winter, so we too are over the hump here in St.John's. We are dashing towards the May 24th weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> According to The Weather Network AND Environment Canada, Spring is coming in the next few days coast to coast, from Victoria, BC to Halifax, NS, with sunshine, warmer temps and no more snow. :clap::clap: Finally.


Absolutely gorgeous here in SW AB. Which made it all the more shocking to discover that the overnight lows are still well below average and today is the first time in two weeks that the high has made it to average (just barely).


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light drizzle falling tonight. Most of our snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light fog greeting us this morning.


----------



## SINC

-7° under clear skies as we try to put a + sign in front of that 7 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with the fog slowly lifting .............. taking with it the last of our snow. We shall see if this is truly the last snow we see this season.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like Punxsutawney Phil shall escape with his hide intact. Still the global warming gang does not like to be made to look bad.
Punxsutawney Phil indicted for predicting an early spring falsely | World | News | National Post

Punxsutawney Phil off the hook after tongue-in-cheek criminal indictment against groundhog over his 'prediction' is dropped by Ohio prosecutor - NY Daily News


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am ... presently 9C ... mostly clear sky, with lots of blue and sunshine, light wind.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon .... currently 12C ... mostly the same conditions, but breeze has picked up a little.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +2C tonight.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to a lovely 10° in the sunshine. The heat is on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° this morning on the way to a lovely 10° in the sunshine. The heat is on.


Well, there goes all your snow. Say goodbye to Winter. Personally, I would say "good riddance"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am ... currently 13C ... sunny, with a little light cloud cover on the horizon, light wind. Forecasts calls for sunny and mild, up to 17C in some inland areas. We hit 16C yesterday, suspect we may again this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-2° under cloudy skies with flurries in the forecast and a high today of 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a mix of flurries and sunshine. A strange morning.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -2° under cloudy skies with flurries in the forecast and a high today of 6°.



Wow, and we're the end of March yet.

I guess the sight of lawn and flowering spring bulbs is a long way away and the piles of snow aren't getting smaller. 

At least it's better than those -26 and lower temps you were getting clobbered with.

And even Marc's doxies will get some white stuff to frolic around in.

Anyway, Easter Greetings to all, whether you celebrate it or not. 

9C and sunny here at 10 am, but it feels cooler, but no hidden winter nip feel - finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow, and we're the end of March yet.
> 
> I guess the sight of lawn and flowering spring bulbs is a long way away and the piles of snow aren't getting smaller.
> 
> At least it's better than those -26 and lower temps you were getting clobbered with.
> 
> And even Marc's doxies will get some white stuff to frolic around in.
> 
> Anyway, Easter Greetings to all, whether you celebrate it or not.
> 
> 9C and sunny here at 10 am, but it feels cooler, but no hidden winter nip feel - finally.


Yes, the doxies are loving their "frolic" in the snow. It is just the right depth for them ( a couple of inches).


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10:30am .... currently 13C ... blue sky and sunshine ... very light wind.
Just back from a neighbourhood walkabout - took a few pic's with the iPad2, of some of the early-spring colours.


----------



## johnp

1:10pm ... 16C ... a mix of clouds and sun, but lots of the latter, light wind. An out on the balcony break soon .. stalling a little at present, the balcony is still totally shaded, waiting for the sun to come around to hit us.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to a high of 5°. Our snowfall didn't happen yesterday or today, but they say more snow is on the way tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C but very windy this morning.


----------



## johnp

Approaching 10:30am ... currently 12C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some sunshine. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ... 15C ... not a cloud in the sky, light breeze. So far, so good, when it comes to the local forecast for the weekend ... but I would bet, we'll pay for this lovely early-spring, before spring ends!!


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -1° on the way to 6° today with a chance of more flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C this afternoon. Still a quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... presently 14C ... bright blue, cloudless sky., very light (if any) breeze. Can't recall an Easter Sunday ever like this!!


----------



## johnp

It was 18C when we headed out about 1:20pm for our first balcony break of the afternoon ... it's now just after 2pm, and the sun is just starting to come around and hit the balcony .. another break soon, but this one will be 'in' sunshine.


----------



## pm-r

That sounds nice and just about time for a glass or two of dry red, and quite nice with some tonic water added.


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> That sounds nice and just about time for a glass or two of dry red, and quite nice with *some tonic water added*.


I assume you are cutting a nice, dry red with this, because you are fighting Malaria?

Didn't know B.C. was getting that hot with GW.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> That sounds nice and just about time for a glass or two of dry red, and quite nice with some tonic water added.


Yup .. it was a nice break, and the 'red in the glass' was much-enjoyed as well!!


----------



## pm-r

iMouse said:


> I assume you are cutting a nice, dry red with this, because you are fighting Malaria?
> 
> Didn't know B.C. was getting that hot with GW.


No, but my mother who died just short of her 103rd birthday last October and was born in Shanghai got hit with Malaria did what she was told to keep up with her quinine intake when she ended up in England and finally Victoria BC, even though the amount in any tonic water was minimal, it was a good excuse for her to keep up with her fancy for a good gin and tonic with a good dash of Angostura bitters as I recall.

But as an aside question about tonic water/quinine that maybe you or some member can finally answer for me, and none of my doctors could answer, is why from some stuff I read some time ago, that any WW II pilot who went boozing was grounded for 24Hrs, yet any such allied pilot who had consumed any "tonic" drink was grounded for 48Hrs minimum.

Anyone with a correct and proper answer?


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy -2C with clear skies and there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies and a bright moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunrise over the Narrows (aka The St. John's Harbor entrance).


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +2C at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Clears skies and chilly at -7°, but a high today of 7° will continue the melt. After a week of steady above 0 temps, we have lost only about 10% of our snowpack. It is still 3 feet deep on the lawns.


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> Anyone with a correct and proper answer?


From probably the same source, the only connection I can figure is 'associating' with female munition workers, while their husbands were overseas.

Naughty, naughty. :heybaby:

I tried for a Malaria link of some kind, but don't see anything there to prevent them from flying, unless they are actually afflicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Clears skies and chilly at -7°, but a high today of 7° will continue the melt. After a week of steady above 0 temps, we have lost only about 10% of our snowpack. It is still 3 feet deep on the lawns.


Early last week we had just about no snow on our front lawn, but we had about a foot of fresh snow recently. Still, with some rain and fog and a bit of sunshine, this should be gone in a week or two. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and +5C as we near 2PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple more nice days with double digit highs, then it's back to winter here in SW AB.

Predictions for Wednesday include rain, changing to frizzle then snow overlaying a fresh new layer of ice.

On the plus side this has been a nicer than normal winter. Will let MD and others get all excited and plant palm trees. I know we are only a winter or two away from the next big mugging.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am .... currently 14C ... a mostly blue and sunny sky, a little light cloud on the horizon, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +7C temps as we approach 5PM. It has been a great day here in St.John's.


----------



## johnp

In the noon-hour here .... currently 16C (in downtown Vancouver - according to the latest news - and the same here on our balcony) ... it's still sunny and bright, but that, according to the forecast, will change later today - seems today could be the last in this current string of very mild, bright & sunny weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and just watched a great sunrise here this morning.


----------



## SINC

-6° under clear skies and a high of 9° today should melt more of the snowpack, but that will be short lived as snow is in the forecast for every remaining day of this week.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon ... 13+C ... dark clouded sky, and with the wind-chill, feels much cooler than the thermometer reads. Forecast calls for rain on its way .. not much predicted for today, but plenty for later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with lots of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and the fog has finally lifted. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice sunrise and clear skies this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and +2C this morning. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

We've reached out high for today at 2° on this last day of sunshine as we prepare for 15 cm of snow over the next four days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and +4C temps this morning. A truly nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny out on my back deck. The sun has some real warmth to it these days.


----------



## johnp

Ar 10:30am .... currently 14C ... a light overcast sky, some filtered sunshine, light wind. Forecasts calls for rain to come in for tomorrow and into the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.cbc.ca/nl/webcam/NL_Harbour.jpg

A fine day here in St.John's. Strange for this time of the year, however.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... it's currently 16C ... with some sunshine getting through a few of the breaks in the clouds, still a fairly-light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just had a beautiful sunset ............. so the end of a fine sunny day.

We just got our snow figures for March. Our average snowfall for that month, from the records dating from 1970-2011, is 78cm of snow. This March, we only received 28cm of snow. We also had less than average snowfall in Dec./Jan./Feb. as well. We will just be over 10 feet this winter if we get no more major snowfalls, which is 3 feet below normal.

We were also an average of +2C warmer in March than our usual average.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C. Woke up to a light dusting of snow (about 3cm) which fell overnight. It is light so no shoveling will be required. My snow blower continues to gather dust in my garage ................. good!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way to 4° this morning as we await that 15 cm dump of snow expected tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C. All of the snow that fell overnight has now melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C at just past 1PM. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## johnp

10:10am ... currently 14C .. overcast, still dry, but rain on its way, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with clear skies and no wind. Going to take a cup of coffee outside and sit on my back deck to see the sunrise.


----------



## SINC

Well, we're back to winter with a temperature of -3°, our high for this day and a wind chill of -8°. Add a full four inches of freshly fallen snow on the ground and more to come for many more days and the scene is complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

April 5, 1999: St. John's record-breaking blizzard - The Weather Network

"The official record was 68.4 cm -- the highest single day total for any major Canadian city in history." Which we broke two years later with a single day storm of 83cm.

I remember it well .............


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +8C with full sunshine. There are actually crocus blooming in my garden .............. in spots that are usually under two feet of snow by this time of the month. Even more amazing, most of our snow is gone, at least in my front garden.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> April 5, 1999: St. John's record-breaking blizzard - The Weather Network
> 
> "The official record was 68.4 cm -- the highest single day total for any major Canadian city in history." Which we broke two years later with a single day storm of 83cm.
> 
> I remember it well .............


Vividly remember Dec 31, 1975. Not sure what the official depth was, but snow depth along Glenmore Trail in Calgary was easily 3 feet except where cars were stalled. Snowplows had no way of knowing whether or not there was a car stalled under some of the bigger drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Vividly remember Dec 31, 1975. Not sure what the official depth was, but snow depth along Glenmore Trail in Calgary was easily 3 feet except where cars were stalled. Snowplows had no way of knowing whether or not there was a car stalled under some of the bigger drifts.


That is usually our problem as well. The day we received 83cm of snow we had winds over 100km/h. So, the drifts went up to the second floor windows of some homes that were facing in the direction of the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and very sunny. Hard to believe that back in 2001 we had191cm of snow still on the ground. That was the Canada Day when I was able to make a few snowballs from the snow that remained under my back deck.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, we're back to winter with a temperature of -3°, our high for this day and a wind chill of -8°. Add a full four inches of freshly fallen snow on the ground and more to come for many more days and the scene is complete.



As I mentioned at the Shang, that is just bizarre, and I guess you're also wondering when it will finally quit and bring on some spring type weather?


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 11C ... overcast sky, but with a little breaking on the horizon, rain has 'stopped', except for the occasional few drops, a moderate breeze. Forecasts calls for some clearing, beforte the next system comes in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forecast for Saturday by EC -- Rain at times heavy and fog ending near noon then a mix of sun and cloud. Amount 10 to 20 mm. Wind southeast 50 km/h gusting to 70 becoming southwest 60 gusting to 80 except gusting to 100 along parts of the coast. High +8C. Luckily, this will not need to be shoveled.


----------



## johnp

At 1:10pm .... 14C ... overcast with drizzle, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we await 20-35mm of rain and winds over 100km/h. At least there shall be nothing to shovel ............... nor any snow left as temps get up to +8C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C now at just past 10AM. The heavy rains have passed, but now a normal rainfall is being blasted against the windows by winds getting up to gusts of 100km/h.


----------



## SINC

Winter continues its hold at -10° with a wind chill of -17° this morning with more snow today and a high of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Winter continues its hold at -10° with a wind chill of -17° this morning with more snow today and a high of -4°.


On CBC's The National, they showed street scenes of Edmonton yesterday. What a mess, especially if everything suddenly melts at once. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that it has stopped raining, and the temps are at+9C, I'll take the wind over the blowing snow.

St. John's and vicinity
10:40 AM NDT Saturday 06 April 2013
Wind warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

West or southwesterly winds gusting up to 110 km/h are expected today.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected or occurring in these regions. Monitor weather conditions..listen for updated statements.

A low pressure system over Southwestern Newfoundland will continue to deepen as it tracks northeastward across Central Newfoundland this afternoon then move offshore by this evening.

Snow will persist over western and northern sections of Newfoundland today. Snowfall accumulations of 15 to 25 centimetres are expected for parts of Western Newfoundland and the Great Northern Peninsula. Increasing winds will combine with the fresh snow to give poor visibilities in blowing snow this afternoon and tonight.

High winds will over Southeastern Newfoundland will spread over the Northeast Coast this afternoon. Wind gusts are expected to reach upwards of 110 km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

With sunny blue skies and +10C temps (albeit with 110km/h wind gusts), the last of our snow has melted away. With apx. 48 more days of Winter ahead of us, we could still get some more snow, but for now, Spring is here.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am here ... currently 11C ... overcast, no precipitation ar present, light winds now, but some some hefty winds earlier this morning. Will likely see more rain or showers as the day goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, but the wind direction has shifted, so it is now +3C with strong winds blowing from the northwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise forming in the east, with clear skies, a +1C temps and very strong winds.


----------



## SINC

-6° with more fresh snow and a high today of just -3°. More snow forecast for tomorrow as well. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C as we approach 10AM. There is not a cloud in the sky, but the winds are strong, so it is a bit chilly to just sit outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C, very sunny and very windy at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am ... 9C ... overcast, with rain, light wind. Feels "damp-cool".


----------



## eMacMan

Cool, grey and dreary here in SW AB. Snow or worse than that, frizzle in the forecast. Yep it's still winter.


----------



## SINC

Bitter cold continues its icy grip on us during the winter that just will not quit, global warming my ass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and +5C temps, but with an 80km/h wind yesterday's shorts and a tee shirt have been exchanged for long pants and a sweater. Still, a cup of hot coffee was nice as I sat outside on my back deck. The strong gusts of wind blowing through the leafless trees sounded like trains passing by. All in all, a nice Sunday afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -6° with more fresh snow and a high today of just -3°. More snow forecast for tomorrow as well. Sigh.



Sigh is right, and I would imagine that it was no doubt a very loud deep desperate sigh.

I would expect it will become a loud desperate scream pretty soon, that you're sure entitled to. 

5C here, still cloudy and overcast, maybe some showers later, but NO SNOW!!

I just noticed that a lot of the wild Easter lilies in our "native" side yard have finally decided to open their blooms. Nice.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Bitter cold continues its icy grip on us during the winter that just will not quit, global warming my ass.


Now, now; The latest AGW theories claim that we are supposed to be freezing our heinés. Seems that all that man-made CO2 is turning into dry ice.

Good thing it only makes up 4/1000ths of a percent of the atmosphere. Not at all sure why this only applies to man-made CO2, but hey I am told I lack scientific literacy.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I just noticed that a lot of the wild Easter lilies in our "native" side yard have finally decided to open their blooms. Nice.


Man I am jealous! Not even the mountain crocus have dared to peak their heads out yet, and for us this has been a normal winter, which makes it very mild compared to the past four years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +5C temps, but we are now under a wind advisory, with winds gusting up to 120km/s being forecast for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a beautiful sunset forming. Strong winds are forecast for overnight, but right now it is calm and the setting sun marks the end of a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and +1C temps.


----------



## eMacMan

Bit of a battle but the snow has won, and seems to be settling in for a nice long visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +3C temps as we approach 8AM. A quiet morning after last night's strong winds.


----------



## SINC

-17° with a wind chill of -22° this morning as spring continues here as we struggle to a high of just -5°. Spring, scheming.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -17° with a wind chill of -22° this morning as spring continues here as we struggle to a high of just -5°. Spring, scheming.




schem·ing 

Adjective -- Given to or involved in making secret and underhanded plans.

Noun --The activity or practice of making such plans.

Synonyms -- intriguing - designing

Why not call your weather "pseudo Spring"?


----------



## eMacMan

Compared to Sinc we are seeing a relatively mild -8°C. However that 60% chance of light snow flurries that EC predicted yesterday has blossomed into nearly a foot of white 5#!7.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Compared to Sinc we are seeing a relatively mild -8°C. However that 60% chance of light snow flurries that EC predicted yesterday has blossomed into nearly a foot of white 5#!7.tptptptp


 Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +4C as we approach 1PM. The forecast was for some snow flurries, but I guess it is going to be a nice day instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... currently 14C ... mostly cloudy, but several bright spots, light wind. Forcast calls for more sunshine during the afternoon .. time will tell.


----------



## SINC

Alberta smashed 10 overnight low temperatures for this date that broke records set back in 1948 and they are calling for more cold records tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Alberta smashed 10 overnight low temperatures for this date that broke records set back in 1948 and they are calling for more cold records tonight.


Yikes!!! And you folks went through some bitterly cold temps this winter in Dec./Jan./Feb. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +1C temps at just past 4AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C temps at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Another bitterly cold winter day at -15° with a wind chill of -19° as we try for a high near 0° today.


----------



## eMacMan

Don 200 miles further south and even as late as April, the term bitterly cold is reserved for days when the high falls short of -20°C. I come from a heritage of making every shot count, and one cannot waste a potent adverb such as 'bitterly' describing a cold 'still winter' day. Leaves nothing in the verbal ammo belt should it get even colder.

FWIW about -10°C this AM but looks like a couple of nice days before winter swings by yet again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +6C in full sunshine. Going to be a nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Many more record low temps broken again last night across Alberta including one just 70 km north of us at -21° last night.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Many more record low temps broken again last night across Alberta including one just 70 km north of us at -21° last night.


Yep the frozen fanny version of Global Warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and very sunny at just past 2PM. A grand day.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am ... 11C ... overcast, light rain drizzle, light wind. Forecast calls for rain in the afternoon, becoming heavy rain by evening, overnight, and into tomorrow morning - then gusty westerly winds in the afternoon to blow the system away.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just after 10am ... 11C ... overcast, light rain drizzle, light wind. Forecast calls for rain in the afternoon, becoming heavy rain by evening, overnight, and into tomorrow morning - then gusty westerly winds in the afternoon to blow the system away.


Our winds suddenly shifted from the northeast to westerlies for about an hour. It raised our temps up to +11C, nearly breaking a record for warm temps set back in 1950. Not a cloud in the sky and we have a UV index reading of 5, which is very high for us at any time of the year.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Our winds suddenly shifted from the northeast to westerlies for about an hour. It raised our temps up to +11C, nearly breaking a record for warm temps set back in 1950. Not a cloud in the sky and we have a UV index reading of 5, which is very high for us at any time of the year.


Sounds like you have a fine day on the go Marc.

At 1pm here, it's 13C, no rain, but a totally-clouded sky (with a little brightness) ... a change on its way (according to the forecast, and my arthriitis!!  ).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like you have a fine day on the go Marc.
> 
> At 1pm here, it's 13C, no rain, but a totally-clouded sky (with a little brightness) ... a change on its way (according to the forecast, and my arthriitis!!  ).


Yes, it was a great day, johnp. Our average temp for this time of year is about +4C and the chance of snow or rain is usually 75%. So, we shall take today as a gift.

My knees are arthritic, but can't forecast the weather.


----------



## iMouse

Dr.G. said:


> My knees are arthritic, but can't forecast the weather.


Environment Canada can still use you.

They can't predict the weather either.


----------



## johnp

iMouse said:


> Environment Canada can still use you.
> 
> They can't predict the weather either.



They need my feet and hands!!


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> They need my feet and hands!!


The best instrument ever for barometric change, bar none.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Environment Canada can still use you.
> 
> They can't predict the weather either.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> The best instrument ever for barometric change, bar none.


True, and the wind direction, at least that is true here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with clear skies. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy this morning at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning clouds have burned away and it is now a pleasant +4C at nearly 10AM. Not a bit of wind, so it is nice to be able to hear the song birds who have dared to come back this early.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +5C as we approach noon. Still a quiet day.


----------



## eMacMan

Around 5°C. Big winds here in SW AB.currently gusting up around 60 Km/hr. Only traes remain of Sundays big snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Around 5°C. Big winds here in SW AB.currently gusting up around 60 Km/hr. Only traes remain of Sundays big snow.


Well, Spring is just around the corner for you folks, eMacMan. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... currently 11C ... still overcast, with a little light rain, but attempting to brighten -- after being very wet and windy earlier. Wind's picking up once again, so maybe that signals and oncoming clearing?


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm .... quite a change ... 12C ... a strong, gusting wind has blown the clouds away .. clear, blue sky and sunshine now. But way to windy at our location to enjoy any balcony time at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light drizzle falling. Not very spring-like here today.


----------



## johnp

Blowing like h... here ... pretty afternoon, but too windy to enjoy it up here!! Worried about losing our power, but so far so good. Lost internet connection a couple of times though.


----------



## johnp

Many power outages being recorded thoughout the Lower Mainland of BC .. we still have ours, but our internet service has sure been "off & on". At least I can cook!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light drizzle still falling as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C. Looks like the start of a quiet day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to 4° with sunny brake before the next big dump of snow hits us Sat., Sun. and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy, but with no wind it is quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with +4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and +6C. A fine afternoon is shaping up. What Ontario is getting today is what we usually get these days. Strange .............


----------



## eMacMan

See they are talking about the possibility of an ice storm in parts of Southern Ontario. Perhaps they'll get lucky and the temp will drop rapidly enough to deliver a plain old fashioned snowstorm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C now. A strange day since this is very atypical for us.


----------



## iMouse

eMacMan said:


> See they are talking about the possibility of an ice storm in parts of Southern Ontario.
> 
> Perhaps they'll get lucky and the temp will drop rapidly enough to deliver a plain old fashioned snowstorm.


Southern Ontario is too large an area to generalize about weather.

I have snow here, Kitchener has rain & icing.

Fact: S.O. is ~139sqKm, and NFLD island is *only* ~108sqKm. tptptptp


----------



## johnp

Just about 11am here ... currently a rather cool-feeling 10C ... lovely blue sky and sunshine, but strong, cool, westerly wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Southern Ontario is too large an area to generalize about weather.
> 
> I have snow here, Kitchener has rain & icing.
> 
> Fact: S.O. is ~139sqKm, and NFLD island is *only* ~108sqKm. tptptptp


Newfoundland (island section): 111,390 sq km not 108. 
Keep in mind that eMacMan lives in southern AB, not NL (there is no more NFLD).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just about 11am here ... currently a rather cool-feeling 10C ... lovely blue sky and sunshine, but strong, cool, westerly wind.


Blue skies and +7C sunshine here ........... with no wind from the northeast, which brings us cool ocean air. Seems like both ends of our great country are doing well today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is currently forming, with clear skies and a +4C temp. The end of a fine day, and the start of a quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 3cm of fresh snow!!!!!!!!!!!! Call in the troops. 

Luckily, we will get some sunshine and +4C temps by noon, and that should melt everything. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° and only rising to 3° as winter and that Arctic system refuse to let go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +2C as last night's snow melts away.


----------



## SINC

Good Lord will it never end? Just what we need, another 20 cm or more with 80 kph winds driving it, on top of the three feet that won't melt.


----------



## johnp

10:15am .... 9C ... overcast, cool wind, rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and +5C temps with some strong winds.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Good Lord will it never end? Just what we need, another 20 cm or more with 80 kph winds driving it, on top of the three feet that won't melt.


Not until the transition from "Will Winter Never End" season to Construction season.


----------



## johnp

Noon ... our temperature has dropped to 8C ... the clouds appear to be down around tree level, its raining and blowing ... it's what passes for much of the winter here - we've slipped back this week!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some sun and strong winds. Better to be inside in the sunlight that comes through the window than sitting outside.


----------



## johnp

Still noon ... our temperature has dropped to 7C .. 4C in downtown Vancouver .. that's colder than it's been overnight or in the early-morning hours for a good many weeks. And it sure feels it!! Heavy snow falling on the local mountains and mountain highways today. 
Memories of .... "When it's springtime in Alaska, it's 40 below" - Johnny Horton


----------



## pm-r

It's 3C here, accuweather says 'real feel' 6C, I say BS!! It feels like 3C or lower.

The local weather was even mentioning the possibility of some flurries at higher elevations like the Malahat and high Cowichan area this afternoon. Unbelievable!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> It's 3C here, accuweather says 'real feel' 6C, I say BS!! It feels like 3C or lower.
> 
> The local weather was even mentioning the possibility of some flurries at higher elevations like the Malahat and high Cowichan area this afternoon. Unbelievable!!


Patrick ... hear some of the higher elevations here (local to us, here on the Lower Mainland) are getting snow flurries this afternoon, and will get even more this evening and overnight, when temp's will likely drop more. 
It's a mid-April "back to winter" break I guess?!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly +2C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Look on the bright side ....................


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +1C as we await dawn here in Canada's far east. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is now forming in the eastern skies. Should be a beautiful day.


----------



## SINC

0° with snow covering everything and continuing all day today and tomorrow with 20 more cm on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and mostly sunny. I am going to be able to hang some sheets outside now that the wind has died down.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and sunny. A light breeze helps to dry the sheets out on the clothes line.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing again. Will try to bypass Sask and Man this time and ship it directly to Ontario


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snowing again. Will try to bypass Sask and Man this time and ship it directly to Ontario


Hopefully, it shall stop there, eMacMan. I am enjoying this non-snow day. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Yep, we're getting dumped on again too and so much for the time of year. This is nuts.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, we're getting dumped on again too and so much for the time of year. This is nuts.


I'll bet that these two general Boston area car dealerships said the same thing and no doubt had a few more dramatic words to say as well.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I'll bet that these two general Boston area car dealerships said the same thing and no doubt had a few more dramatic words to say as well.


Just two words: "Oh Snow"


----------



## Dr.G.

Were those pictures of the car dealerships taken this weekend, or this winter?


----------



## johnp

11:35am .... 8C ... cloudy, light rain. Forecast says we could see some hail and hear some thunder this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Last Saturday and Sunday.

Many photos sent in by readers, and there are lots more, including one with a doxie in the snow  at:
Winter storm Nemo: Deadly blizzard dumps feet of snow across East Coast trapping drivers with seven dead | Mail Online

The other dealer shot was from those at:
White House & World News

Some of the shots are just brutal!!




Dr.G. said:


> Were those pictures of the car dealerships taken this weekend, or this winter?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Last Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Many photos sent in by readers, and there are lots more, including one with a doxie in the snow  at:
> Winter storm Nemo: Deadly blizzard dumps feet of snow across East Coast trapping drivers with seven dead | Mail Online
> 
> The other dealer shot was from those at:
> White House & World News
> 
> Some of the shots are just brutal!!


Brutal is a good word to use, pm-r. We have gotten about five such storms in my 36 years here in St.John's (the worst being 5 feet of snow in 3 days with 3+ meter high drifts). Still, we were at home and not out on the road. I can't imagine being more than 25 feet from my home in a storm like that.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 0C as we approach 11PM. Still, it has been a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy, with no wind and nothing to shovel. A fine day, albeit a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to 2° under cloudy skies and day three of more snow, forecast to continue tomorrow as well.


----------



## eMacMan

Temps have dropped into the sub-zero range.

Translation: Twenty four hours later the snow that at first was melting into the ground, then freezing on top of the ground is beginning to accumulate. So far about 3 inches but it does keep coming. 

EC's next sunshine carrot is posted for Wednesday, so no chance of seeing the Moon and Jupiter cozying up to each other tonight.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... currently 10C ... a pretty morning, mix of sun and clouds, a cool feel to it though, with the northerly wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy this afternoon.

"EC's next sunshine carrot is posted for Wednesday, so no chance of seeing the Moon and Jupiter cozying up to each other tonight." This is what we shall miss as well, except Venus was visible as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a bit of sunshine breaking through the fog as we near 6PM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm ... 12C ... a mix of clouds and sun ... and it's 'greening-out' on the ground ... the views from our balcony (as taken by my iPad2's camera).


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Heading to 2pm ... 12C ... a mix of clouds and sun ... and it's 'greening-out' on the ground ... the views from our balcony (as taken by my iPad2's camera).



Nice, but too high up for me with my current fear of heights and the occasional vertigo attack that still seems to reoccur for some strange reason.

It look like you have the SkyTrain going right past your door. Handy for getting around travel.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Nice, but too high up for me with my current fear of heights and the occasional vertigo attack that still seems to reoccur for some strange reason.
> 
> It look like you have the SkyTrain going right past your door. Handy for getting around travel.


Yes ... handy transit for us. But it can be quite irritating when it's not in service during the night, when they keep shuttling the cars, and stopping and 'idling' them alongside our apartment!!!


----------



## pm-r

What direction does your apartment face, N E W or S??


----------



## jamesB

pm-r said:


> Nice, but too high up for me with my *current* fear of heights and the occasional vertigo attack that still seems to reoccur for some strange reason.
> 
> It look like you have the SkyTrain going right past your door. Handy for getting around travel.


You mention "current fear of heights", is this something that has just occurred?


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> What direction does your apartment face, N E W or S??


We face west ... so can usually see some of the building skyline of downtown Burnaby, and on a VERY clear day (without any smog -- a rarity!!), a 'touch' of downtown Vancouver.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Nice, but too high up for me with my current fear of heights and the occasional vertigo attack that still seems to reoccur for some strange reason.
> 
> ...


Is it possible you have had a small stroke? Mention it because I met a young woman last week that had a minor stroke about 3 month ago. Vertigo and a loss of balance are two of the effects she is having trouble overcoming.


----------



## pm-r

jamesB said:


> You mention "current fear of heights", is this something that has just occurred?


No, and I'm guessing that I fist started noticing it happening occasionally in my early 40's some 30 years ago, but it has definitely been getting much worse within the last ten years and seems to be progressively worse lately.

I've also noticed that it really kicks in after recovering from some gout attacks I had last year and again a few weeks ago, and some old lingering vertigo and general old age health probably doesn't help.

But I can manage the height thing when I'm at a clients tall apartment and have to use their balcony for a smoke break, but it's not always comfortable and not over 20 floors up.

But it's getting worse as my stomach and toes curl when I even view my daughters photos of their Grand Canyon SkyWalk and some others showing everyone perched at the top of some 2,000 foot cliff and I can't even watch them, or some of the canyon type shots that Don has sometimes added to his SAP page. Strange.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Is it possible you have had a small stroke? Mention it because I met a young woman last week that had a minor stroke about 3 month ago. Vertigo and a loss of balance are two of the effects she is having trouble overcoming.



Not that I'm aware of eMacMan, but thanks for the heads-up info and warning.

But I'll check and ask my Dr. when I see him this week to get my high blood pressure pressure prescription re-filled.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy as we approach 11PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light dusting of snow overnight. Hopefully, by noon, it shall all be gone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at just past 11AM. All of the overnight snow is now gone.


----------



## eMacMan

Expecting a couple of inches of snow today. For some reason that prediction has triggered a snowfall warning.

Since when does 2 inches of snow in April require a snowfall warning???????????


----------



## SINC

-2° as we try for 2°, a full 10° below seasonal averages with brutally cold arctic winds as we prepare for another blast of winter with still more snow for the coming weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Expecting a couple of inches of snow today. For some reason that prediction has triggered a snowfall warning.
> 
> Since when does 2 inches of snow in April require a snowfall warning???????????


Must be an EC trick. Of course, last year we get a "flurries up to 5cm" posting on their site, and receive 40cm of drifting snow ............... so one never knows with EC. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with sunshine and no wind, so it should be a quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we get to 10:30am .... currentlyt 10C .. mix of clouds and sunshine, light wind. Nice morning on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C in full sunshine at just past 3PM. All the crocus are now in full bloom, which is amazing since they are about a month early.


----------



## johnp

At 3:30pm we have some very menacing-looking clouds forming to the south and southwest ... will we see/hear a thunderstorm sometime soon? It's presently 12C, but sure doesn't feel like it!!


----------



## SINC

We sit at 2° a full 10° below normal like its been all month along with more snow forecast for this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies but a chilly 0C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We sit at 2° a full 10° below normal like its been all month along with more snow forecast for this weekend.


Gheese, it looks like some more snow is forcast for you tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Double digit temps are being forecast for us over the weekend. Rain is involved, but usually that is the time when we get about a 20+cm snowstorm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy as we approach 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds have rolled in but the temps are up to +5C. I guess that this is a fair trade off.


----------



## johnp

As we had towards 11am ... currently 11C .. a bright and beautiful morning .. blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Could/might see a high temperature in the mid-teen's today. According to the forecast, the best day of the week .. some deterioration of the way for later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds suddenly cleared away and now it is very sunny, with blue skies and +7C temps. A grand afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Keep your face to the sunshine and you will never see the shadow
- Helen Keller


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm ... it's currently just touching on 14C ... a mix of clouds and sun now, and a decent westerly breeze, keeping the temperature from feeling as mild as it should.


----------



## MacDoc

you got it warm there yet...





of course I'm leaving and the dry season kicks in ...sigh


----------



## pm-r

Yeah, go ahead rub it in a bit!!  

But that's starting to get a bit warm for me and my wife, but maybe we could find a nice safe swimming spot and maybe some nice shade otherwise. But it actually looks quite delightful and certainly not anything close to our recent SW B.C. weather, even when it has cleared up. 

Your shot seems to have a lot of blue in it which seems to be missing locally. 

PS: I thought their rainy season was just getting started there???? But I guess not from what you said.


BTW: Thanks for those various shots you post, quite informative and enjoyable to see.


----------



## pm-r

BTW Doc, is that your own bike and do you ship it wherever to go and travel?


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy as we approach 6AM.


----------



## MacDoc

I have two bikes here - an ST1100 tourer and a KLR 650 for dual sport now moving to more dedicated off road set up.
Bikes attract no sales tax here and insurance is crazy cheap - $237 or so for registration and insurance for the year
It's a pretty bike the ST1100 but it's still 20 years old. Lovely smooth motor. Bit heavier than I like but so quiet and smooth on the highway and nice storage. Always wanted a Honda 4 and this is V4 - but love to get a intermediate instead 400 4 or 800 4 - but beggars and choosers - the price was right on this.



I ride a Burgman 650 at home in Mississauga. Best all around bike I've owned in 43 years of riding

It' very disconcerting here as my riding buddy has the identical Burgman right down to year and colour :yikes:. Both sitting outside a tea plantation on the Palmerston range road.

It's dry here on the tablelands and getting that way now so covers needed below 25 or so when the fans are on.
Sun is flat out brutal as it's close enough to the equator to be a serious issue. If I'm off road I'll go through 3 litres of water in a few hours. Luckily most creeks are perfectly drinkable.

The two x 3 month riding blog is here - lots of photos and info
Down Under on a KLR 650 ...second season - Page 10


----------



## eMacMan

Wow -17°C this fine sunny morning. Predicted high is 5°C quite a swing if it happens.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain falling. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and we have +8C temps, but the sun, which is trying to shine through the clouds, seems to be fighting a losing battle.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... presently 14C .. overcast sky, dry, cool breeze. Rain on its way ..


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with some sunshine at just past 4PM. Shaping up to be a fine day.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... we're at 16C now ... the sky is still overcast, but quite bright ... the breeze is still there, but it doesn't seem to be affecting the temperasture as much as it was earlier (yeah!!). No sign of rain as yet, but still in the forecast for some time later today, or very early tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with clear skies. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still clear skies, but we are now down to +4C. Still, that might be our low until tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C temps at just past 5AM. Hopefully, the sun will shine later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +5C temps. A nice day for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +7C temps. A grand day to BBQ.


----------



## SINC

Another weekend of cold, wet snow and misery is nearly upon us as the winter that will not end continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +8C temps. Was out working in the garden in a tee shirt and some shorts. The sun felt good upon my skin.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... presently 11C ... overcast, rain drizzle, light, but cool wind. A damp-cool look & feel to the morning. I'm making turkey soup!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 10am .... presently 11C ... overcast, rain drizzle, light, but cool wind. A damp-cool look & feel to the morning. I'm making turkey soup!!


We had turkey franks on the BBQ. From coast to coast ............. from sea to sea.

"Oh beautiful is turkey meat,
in whole wheat rolls or broth.
Without the additives we dred,
it makes a grand old lunch.
Oh turkey meat, oh turkey meat,
we love you yes we do.
And let us all just bow our heads
and give thanks to our grandmas."

Sung to the tune of "America the Beautiful"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRUjr8EVgBg]AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL by Ray Charles - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzs52OzgWOs]America the Beautiful (performed by the Mormon Tabernacle Choir) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous misty morning in Kuranda - pigging on Annabel's Kangaroo Pie


25 degrees - and just plain nice to be sitting outside.


----------



## pm-r

Now that looks like a delicious meat pie.

We have't found a good decent "English" meat pie locally since my parents sourced some when I was growing up, but that was almost 60 years ago!!

Our very local Scottish family butcher/deli came close, but unfortunately they closed shop suddenly some months ago, and their meat and especially their sausages were the best - bar none!! And many travelled for many miles just to buy them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently a chilly 0C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C as we approach noon. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

5° today, 2° tomorrow and -1° Sunday as three more days of wet snow continues.


----------



## johnp

Almost 11am here .... currently 12C ... heavily-overcast, light rain or drizzle, light wind ....... damp cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally some sunshine and +6C temps. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and snowing steadily all morning long although there is not much accumulation of the big flakes. To our north a hundred km, accumulations now sit at 10 cm today alone.


----------



## SINC

Our average daily high for this time of April is +13°. Our high tomorrow with snow will be 0° and with more snow Sunday, a high of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our average daily high for this time of April is +13°. Our high tomorrow with snow will be 0° and with more snow Sunday, a high of -1°.




EC is forecasting a high of 14c, with a UV index of 5 ............. but I would not hold my breath. Temps in the teens in mid-April are over twice our average temp of 5C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took one of my dogs out for a short walk and it stopped raining, and the temps are up to +8C. Very mild.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Took one of my dogs out for a short walk and it stopped raining, and the temps are up to +8C. Very mild.


Is that something akin to what they call a sun Rain Dog??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is that something akin to what they call a sun Rain Dog??


Good one. At least our doxies have their own yellow rain suits.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and mild morning, with +10C temps, way above our norms for this time of the year. Very strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting, with +13C temps at 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Currently 2° falling to -2° by mid afternoon with flurries. Wind chills to the north and west of us this morning are at -24°. Normal highs for April 20 in our area are +14°. What a sad, sad spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C with a bit of sun as we approach 1PM. Rain was forecast, but none seems to be upon us to I was able to hang sheets and towels out to dry late this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently 2° falling to -2° by mid afternoon with flurries. Wind chills to the north and west of us this morning are at -24°. Normal highs for April 20 in our area are +14°. What a sad, sad spring.


Well, the Weather Network declared your Spring was to start two weeks ago ........ then they said last week ............. now they say your part of AB will get Spring and an end to all of your snow by late next week. Kudos ............ if they are to be believed once again. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Currently 2° falling to -2° by mid afternoon with flurries. Wind chills to the north and west of us this morning are at -24°. Normal highs for April 20 in our area are +14°. What a sad, sad spring.


Just bizarre SINC.

I'm sorry but I'd be moving so fast to some milder more moderate climate place.

Gheese, even the weather in Whitehorse where my eldest son lives is milder and more reasonable!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just bizarre SINC.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'd be moving so fast to some milder more moderate climate place.
> 
> Gheese, even the weather in Whitehorse where my eldest son lives is milder and more reasonable!!


To be fair, my wife grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and has said that the weather, on a year-round basis, was better in either of these two places than St.John's. Still, she also spent a few years in Vancouver, and said that the weather there was better than any other place ........... other than Victoria, where her sister lives. She wanted us to retire there, but we can't afford housing. Such is Life.

So, it is all relative in terms of weather. Luckily, folks are the prairies are tough, far tougher than I am ..................... I would have been long dead with some of the temps in AB/SK/MB this winter.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The weather guy this morning said our first day of snow this winter was last October 20, making today's snowfall six full months of snow for us this year.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11:30am ... the thermometer says 12C, but with our strong wind, it feels significantly lower. Mix of sun and clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The weather guy this morning said our first day of snow this winter was last October 20, making today's snowfall six full months of snow for us this year.


 Have faith that the end is in sight, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +15C temps. Was outside gardening in my shorts .................. in April .................. and not having to worry abuot snow ........... Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +15C outside. Was sitting out on my back porch watching my dogs wander about the backyard. Amazing weather today.


----------



## SINC

Snow with blowing snow and winds at 30 gusting to 60 at 0° causing a wind chill of -17° here tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow with blowing snow and winds at 30 gusting to 60 at 0° causing a wind chill of -17° here tonight.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

As we approach 11PM, we have hit our high for the day, +16C. I have the windows open to let some fresh air in the house. Right now, we are the warmest spot in Canada. Very rare.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all at Sunday Brunch tomorrow morning. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

+13C and a bit foggy at just past 5AM. I left a bedroom window open overnight and woke up to the sounds of birds as the eastern horizon slowly starts to get some light. Right now we are still Canada's warm spot ................. as least for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +13C but very foggy. This should cool things down a bit I fear.


----------



## SINC

Currently -8° under sunny skies with wind chills across our region from -17° to -23° this morning. Welcome to springtime in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has gotten to the drizzle stage and, as feared, our temps have dipped to +10C. Still, and I know that I am tempting Fate and Mother Nature, but I am going to put my snow shovel away today.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The fog has gotten to the drizzle stage and, as feared, our temps have dipped to +10C. Still, and I know that I am tempting Fate and Mother Nature, but I am going to put my snow shovel away today.


With 2 inches of heavy new overnight, we are not even thinking in terms of removing snow tires or shedding shovels.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> With 2 inches of heavy new overnight, we are not even thinking in terms of removing snow tires or shedding shovels.


Took my snow tires off on Thursday. Still, it is the storing away of the snow blower and snow shovels in the back of the garage, and bringing forth the rakes and shovels for planting annuals that is tempting Fate and Mother Nature. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

10:35am .... currently 11C ... a mix of sun and clouds, brisk breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly returning, with +12C temps and no wind at just past 3PM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ..... temperature has dropped to 9C ... sky is black, and the wind is gusting. System coming in ..... should see some heavy rain soon!!

ps ... it didn't take long, just a couple of minutes from my last post!! Raining and blowing, but some light on the western front, so it may not last too long?.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is now rolling back in and temps have dipped to +11C. A quite day still.


----------



## johnp

2:30pm .... temperature has dropped to 8C ... the major part of the front seems to have passed through ... overcast, light rain, wind has lessened.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog rolled back out to sea, leaving broken clouds ........... and we just experienced a glorious sunset in the western skies.


----------



## SINC

We've reached the hot point of the day and we sit at -1°, some 14° shy of normal daytime highs for this time of April. Sad indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've reached the hot point of the day and we sit at -1°, some 14° shy of normal daytime highs for this time of April. Sad indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +5C temps at just past 11AM. There is still a nip in the air at night, but with no snow on the ground it is a nice feeling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +1C temps. Going to be a nice sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +4C temps as we approach 9AM. Going to be a grand day.


----------



## SINC

-6° here this morning with a high today of 6°, a full 8° below normal for the time of year.


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty much shattered the record low or today. Current temp -18°C, record low was I believe in 1967 @ -14.4°C.

Boy has the new Action Canada site made finding our record temps hard. Can find 1967-1970 and 1970-1997 but nothing more recent. No idea what that is all about.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Pretty much shattered the record low or today. Current temp -18°C, record low was I believe in 1967 @ -14.4°C.
> 
> Boy has the new Action Canada site made finding our record temps hard. Can find 1967-1970 and 1970-1997 but nothing more recent. No idea what that is all about.


 Yikes.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC had forecast snow for us here in St.John's this morning, but nothing happened. They now changed their tune to say we will have sunshine and +5C temps, which is where we are now.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> EC had forecast snow for us here in St.John's this morning, but nothing happened. They now changed their tune to say we will have sunshine and +5C temps, which is where we are now.


Finally some action from Action Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally some action from Action Canada.


Is this was EC is being called now?


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Is this was EC is being called now?


 The link at the bottom is sure hard to ignore.tptptptphttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/ptptptptptpt.gif


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally some action from Action Canada.





eMacMan said:


> The link at the bottom is sure hard to ignore.tptptptphttp://www.ehmac.ca/images/smilies/ptptptptptpt.gif


But Action Canada seems so positive .................. Environment Canada is dull sounding .............. and they are oftentimes totally incorrect with their forecasts.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> But Action Canada.................. Environment Canada.............. and they are oftentimes totally incorrect with their forecasts.


They do indeed have that in common.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> They do indeed have that in common.


"Imagine a network of young Canadians whose talents, experiences and perspectives represent the mosaic of Canada. Now imagine them connected through a premiere leadership development and public policy program that builds leadership for Canada’s future.

This is Action Canada."

Now, Environment Canada brings us the bad news about the weather ....... day in and day out ............ These two organizations are nothing alike.


----------



## johnp

At 10:15am ... currently 10C .... bright & sunny sky, light wind. Heading to a high temperature somewhere in the teen's today. Yeah, spring's back!!

This sun's tough when your pupil's have been dialated!! :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C temps as we approach 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny periods and 4° although a cool north breeze makes it feel like zero. Normal daytime temps for this time of year are +14°.


----------



## iMouse

Can't have a government agency saying the word "environment" any more, now can we? 

That's tantamount to swearing in Harper's Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Can't have a government agency saying the word "environment" any more, now can we?
> 
> That's tantamount to swearing in Harper's Canada.


Not that I have heard, iMouse, but then they might have a plan for the environment. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with clear skies and a beautiful nearly full moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to 6° with sunny periods, still a full 8° below seasonal normals.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C on our way to lots of sunshine and +9C temps. Looks like another fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine, blue skies and +4C temps as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Continued blue skies and lots of sunshine with no wind .......... and +7C temps. A great day to be outside working in the garden (which I have been, just came back inside for some lunch).


----------



## johnp

Almost 10am here ... currently 11C ... a few clouds, lots of sunshine, light wind. Forecast calls for a high somewhere in the teen's, could be mid-teens here, and higher inland.


----------



## pm-r

Odd that just across the pond from you John and it's full overcast here and barely 8C, and real feel of about 6C.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Odd that just across the pond from you John and it's full overcast here and barely 8C, and real feel of about 6C.


We were overcast and about 6C here earlier this morning, when I went out for my walk just before 8am. It's been clearing since then, and hopefully, we'll see, and feel more sunshine as the day progresses. The wind, although not too strong, is still rather cool, and that 11C out on our balcony at present (which is fully-shaded at this time), feels a good deal cooler. Rather nice when out in the sun though, and should improve a great deal as the day goes on. Forecasts say more of the same, and better, for tomorrow. Won't complain!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit +10C at 3PM, which is amazing for this time of the month of April. Full sunshine, blue skies and no wind ................... certainly not typical weather for St.John's. On this day, 11 years ago, we received 26cm of snow with drifts over a meter high. That was the year we received 575cm of snow, nearly breaking our record of a year earlier of 635cm.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> We were overcast and about 6C here earlier this morning, when I went out for my walk just before 8am. It's been clearing since then, and hopefully, we'll see, and feel more sunshine as the day progresses. The wind, although not too strong, is still rather cool, and that 11C out on our balcony at present (which is fully-shaded at this time), feels a good deal cooler. Rather nice when out in the sun though, and should improve a great deal as the day goes on. Forecasts say more of the same, and better, for tomorrow. Won't complain!!


The local T-C newspaper today says sunny and high of 15C.

No bloody way will it get up to even close to that temp.

Also the TV weather forecast last evening said the same thing, sunny and warm, so I don't know where the forecast info is coming from but someone's sure asleep at the switch!!


----------



## SINC

6° under sunny skies, but a stiff arctic breeze makes it feel like only 2°, a full 12° off normal temperatures for this time in April.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ........ I don't know where the forecast info is coming from but someone's sure asleep at the switch!!


I've often thought/felt the same thing ... at times, if they just looked out a window before speaking, they could see what they were about to say was well-off the mark!! 

I've always enjoyed this one .. it's an "golden oldie blooper" .. the weatherman 'up-North' receives a phone call .. "what's the weather like?" ... his reply, "just a minute, I'll take a pee out the window, and see if it's still freezing". :lmao: 

A little more of that, might help their assessments and predictions, eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Stop the presses -- we just hit +11C, breaking a warm temp record for this day dating back to 1947. :clap:


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Stop the presses -- we just hit +11C, breaking a warm temp record for this day dating back to 1947. :clap:


Good one ... enjoy Marc. Wow, before NL was a Province of Canada!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one ... enjoy Marc. Wow, before NL was a Province of Canada!!


True .............. but there was always a St.John's .............. long before there was a GTA ..................  

Still, it has been an amazing month of April, weather-wise. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

A nice afternoon here ... it hit 16C out in the shade of our balcony before the sun came around ... when out and enjoying the rays, a clear blue sky, but a good breeze as well.


----------



## SINC

7° was the best we could do again today, but that arctic north wind makes it feel much colder. If that wind would quit, temps would soar. What a bummer.


----------



## forbidden_hero

Starting to warm up in Markham. Can't wait until t-shirt weather!


----------



## iMouse

Hey, Markham, my Sis lives on Church St.

I wore a t today, but with a driving vest.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning as we enjoy our last day of sun and a high of 8°, then three straight days of rain and wet snow with temps below zero.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with the first signs of a sunrise starting to form in the eastern skies. Should be another nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C temps. Another nice day.


----------



## iMouse

12ºC and cloudy/rain here.

A good day to be 'unemployed', as I usually am on Wednesday.


----------



## johnp

Just after 9:30am here ... currently 14C .. bright and sunny. Forecast says we could hit in the mid- to high-teens this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm ... currently 17C ... a bright and sunny sky, but with a light cloud 'film', light wind. Lovely spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C this morning. Going to be a grand day.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and if we can believe EC, sunny and a high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 0° this morning and if we can believe EC, sunny and a high of 17° today.


Well, there goes all of your snow. Welcome to Spring, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C at just past 11AM. Still a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there goes all of your snow. Welcome to Spring, mon ami.


The high has just been cut back to 14° and there is no sun as full cloud has moved in. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

EC is predicting spring like temps and sunshine for the next week. A couple of those days are even supposed to land on the plus side of the averages.  Fortunately we have lots of salt on hand.


----------



## SINC

Now Global TV is warning snowfall possible today for much of our forecast area. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The high has just been cut back to 14° and there is no sun as full cloud has moved in. We shall see.


+14C is considered post-Spring and pre-Summer here ............... so hopefully the sun will start to shine where you are, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now Global TV is warning snowfall possible today for much of our forecast area. tptptptp


What do they know?? Stick with your EC forecast of sunshine and 17C for today and tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What do they know?? Stick with your EC forecast of sunshine and 17C for today and tomorrow. :clap:


Global TV relies on EC who made the drop in the high. Watch them drop it again later today. They will eventually get it right by about 5:00 when the high peaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Global TV relies on EC who made the drop in the high. Watch them drop it again later today. They will eventually get it right by about 5:00 when the high peaks.


Well, then you have EC to thank for your good temps. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +12C as we approach 2PM. Warmer than expected ............. and much appreciated.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... currently 14C ... light clouds and sunshine, light wind. Forecast calls for a high in/around 15C. Another lovely spring morning ... not always that common in these parts!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +12C at 4PM. We touched upon +13C for a bit at about 3PM. Very atypical for us.


----------



## johnp

Just shy of 1pm ... currently 17C ... bright & sunny, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

We've made it to 14° now that the sun is breaking through a wee bit. But the bitterly cold NW wind still makes if feel like winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C at 9PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C at 10PM. I see a trend forming here.


----------



## SINC

Actually we are now at 15° with an overnight low of 4° will help get rid of more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +12C at just past 9AM. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

A warmer morning at 7° on the way to 14° in the sunshine. Now that's better!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A warmer morning at 7° on the way to 14° in the sunshine. Now that's better!


Say goodbye to your snow. :clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Say goodbye to your snow. :clap::clap:


Still too much snow for that to happen for another week at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still too much snow for that to happen for another week at least.


Have faith in Mother Nature, Sinc. What she brings she takes away.


----------



## SINC

Well, not that it is daylight, EC has it all wrong again as it is solid overcast. The Weather Channel gets it and says it is now 9° and only going to 14° with some sunny periods this afternoon. EC is insisting it will go to 18°. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C in sunshine. I have been sitting outside in shorts and a tee shirt, just enjoying the sounds of Spring, as in songbirds, which is a rare treat in April.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +15C at just past 1PM, but that will most likely be our high for the day. Still, that is way above our average temp for this date in April.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still too much snow for that to happen for another week at least.



That will be a relief for some of St. Albert residents to have another week to take their early morning dip.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Have faith in Mother Nature, Sinc. What she brings she takes away.




That sure seems to be true, even if the expected fails to happen.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am ..... currently 16C ... lightly-overcast sky, light breeze. Clouding up, with rain on its way for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +16C at just past 4PM due to a shift in the wind.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Up to +16C at just past 4PM due to a shift in the wind.


That's great Marc!! 
I'll declare -- St. John's, NL and Burnaby, BC sister cities!!!


----------



## SINC

Just reached 18° and overcast here and it finally feels like it.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Just reached 18° and overcast here and it finally feels like it.


... good to hear!! There should be more coming your way ... I have directed our last few days of fine weather to continue on to your way!! 

We're on a negative change though ... it's heading to 1:30pm, and our temperature has dropped from it's high of 17C and it's starting to 'feel' considerably cooler, as a cold and wet front comes into the area. The forecast now says we could see rain by later this afternoon or evening.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for pointing some of that good weather our way John, merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> That's great Marc!!
> I'll declare -- St. John's, NL and Burnaby, BC sister cities!!!


I shall remember that promise comes next winter ................ when we are under a meter or two ............ or three of snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> I shall remember that promise comes next winter ................ when we are under a meter or two ............ or three of snow. Paix, mon ami.


.... oops!!


----------



## iMouse

johnp said:


> .... oops!!


You can pick-up their snowplows on the way through. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> .... oops!!


Well, this winter we "only" received just over 10 feet of snow, from Dec. to March, which is 3 feet below our average for a winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> You can pick-up their snowplows on the way through. :lmao:


True ................ We have some for all conditions.


----------



## iMouse

Since when did NL have 5 lane highways? 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Since when did NL have 5 lane highways?
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


Those are NL plows and crews that were sent to the GTA during their crisis storm of 20cm. Here in St.John's, 20cm is considered flurries, so we could spare the assistance of trained crews and plows.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +8C this morning, so no need for snow plows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C as the morning slowly creeps on by.


----------



## SINC

7° under cloudy skies and a high of 16° today is the good news. A wind warning has been issued for our area today with sustained winds of 60 to 70 km/hour with gusts to 90.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and +13C this afternoon. A nice day.


----------



## johnp

Just about 11am ... currently just touching 13C ... overcast, dark, and wet. Forecast calls for more of the same today and Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny with +15C temps ................ and I can see where grass is actually growing .................. in April!!!!!  :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C as we approach 10PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

16° and overcast, but the winds are howling at 90 kph. this will do a lot of damage to still brittle trees as many of our branches have snapped already. Some neighbours have already lost shingles.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and a few clouds rolling in. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of fog and a balmy +7C at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning and we will try to get to 11° today as the big cool down begins. Monday and Tuesday will see highs of only 0° with much more snow in the forecast. Some spring, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and +11C temps. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way and have dropped to 1° with rain later today and tomorrow and lows of -7° with snow on Tuesday. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with a bit more sunshine. The start of a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

4° and the rain clouds have moved in. The deluge is to begin this afternoon.


----------



## iMouse

17º, heading to 19º, under hazy Sun.

Our deluge is scheduled for tomorrow, naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

+15C and people have actually reported the sightings of tulips and daffs in their gardens ...................... in April!!!!


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am here ... currently 13C ... a mix of clouds and sun, but getting to more clouds than sun, light wind. Rain on its way, so the forecasts say.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just after 10:30am here ... currently 13C ... a mix of clouds and sun, but getting to more clouds than sun, light wind. Rain on its way, so the forecasts say.


Same here but at 4PM ............... but with more sun than clouds, no wind and no rain.


----------



## SINC

The rain EC forecast didn't happen, the sun is shining and we've jumped up to 9 here in St. Albert. Now if only EC's Tuesday forecast of 0° and snow turns out to be wrong, the week will not be that bad. Come to thing of it the odds are in favour of EC being wrong. Silly me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The rain EC forecast didn't happen, the sun is shining and we've jumped up to 9 here in St. Albert. Now if only EC's Tuesday forecast of 0° and snow turns out to be wrong, the week will not be that bad. Come to thing of it the odds are in favour of EC being wrong. Silly me.


Wow, look at those Friday and Saturday temps. Kudos, Sinc .............. looks like an early Summer for St.A. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C as we approach 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, look at those Friday and Saturday temps. Kudos, Sinc .............. looks like an early Summer for St.A. :clap:


Remember that eight foot high pile of snow by our garage? This morning it was about six inches high after our 90 km winds of yesterday and it was gone by mid afternoon today. :clap:

There is however, a lot of snow in shady spots around the neighbourhood to melt and that will take another 10 days or so to disappear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +7C this morning.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with partially cloudy skies and a high of 7° falling to a low tonight of -8° and a high tomorrow of just 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and still +7C. A dull day ................ but with nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Nothing to shovel here either as EC has backed away from it's snow forecast for tomorrow. It will just be 15° colder than normal.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Nothing to shovel here either as EC has backed away from it's snow forecast for tomorrow. It will just be 15° colder than normal.


And this shot taken just moments ago as it continues to come down, shows just how badly EC's forecasting ability really is in our area:


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C as the fog slowly lifts and drifts away.


----------



## SINC

It would be nice if EC made up their minds. They are now back to saying snow again tomorrow, something they forecast, retracted and now are forecasting again.


----------



## johnp

10:40am ... currently 9C ... cold, strong, and gusty westerly wind, bright sky. Looks nice, feels cold. We've moved from what felt like warm spring/early-summer to what feels like mid-fall today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C as a bit more fog burns away at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am ... 'Wind Warning' is still in effect, but just listened to the latest forecast, which said the warning should be lifted, and the wind calm 'some' in about an hour. The wind has been blowing a rather steady 30-40 clicks, and gusting to 40-60+ clicks. A high of 12C forecasted .... that's rather cool for these parts, at this time, and with the wind, it has, and will continue to feel it today!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It would be nice if EC made up their minds. They are now back to saying snow again tomorrow, something they forecast, retracted and now are forecasting again.


As I said at the Shang, 

Maybe some forecaster there actually looked out the window as saw what was happening and updated their forecast.


----------



## SINC

We're now under a severe weather warning with up to 15 cm of snow by tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## pm-r

They've been forecasting a high of 12C and a low of 2C and strong high winds this afternoon for our area. That's bloody cold and stormy weather here for the end of April. 

Currently just over 10C semi-sunny with some large thick clouds that are growing much larger very quickly.  

Oh goody, forecast just updated and showers now forecast for this afternoon and evening. Surprise, surprise???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're now under a severe weather warning with up to 15 cm of snow by tomorrow. Sigh.


 Hang in there, mon ami ............... the end is in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They've been forecasting a high of 12C and a low of 2C and strong high winds this afternoon for our area. That's bloody cold and stormy weather here for the end of April.
> 
> Currently just over 10C semi-sunny with some large thick clouds that are growing much larger very quickly.
> 
> Oh goody, forecast just updated and showers now forecast for this afternoon and evening. Surprise, surprise???


That would be typical weather here, pm-r, except for the high temps. As well, 20cm snowstorms are not uncommon for us in April or even up to May 24th. With a day to go, we have not seen snow since March. Amazing.


----------



## SINC

The wind is now howling and this has turned into a full scale blizzard. tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That would be typical weather here, pm-r, except for the high temps. As well, 20cm snowstorms are not uncommon for us in April or even up to May 24th. With a day to go, we have not seen snow since March. Amazing.



Yuk, I wouldn't enjoy that "typical weather" here thanks but at least it seems to be better for you this year.

As forecast for here, the heavy rain came on about 1:30pm, and if I didn't know better, I would have sworn that there some wet slushy snowflakes mixed in with the rain, and the temp has dropped to barely 8C.

But maybe not too surprising as the high hills to the north of us that we can see are still white on the top. That's a bit unusual for here for the end of April.


----------



## johnp

At 3pm here .... 12C, and feels much cooler, and the wind is still attempting to remove most of everything we have on our balcony!!! It's dry and sunny though.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yuk, I wouldn't enjoy that "typical weather" here thanks but at least it seems to be better for you this year.
> 
> As forecast for here, the heavy rain came on about 1:30pm, and if I didn't know better, I would have sworn that there some wet slushy snowflakes mixed in with the rain, and the temp has dropped to barely 8C.
> 
> But maybe not too surprising as the high hills to the north of us that we can see are still white on the top. That's a bit unusual for here for the end of April.


Things have improved in the past few years. We get warmer and drier months of April and May, and then pay for this with record-setting cold temps in June ......... followed by record-setting hot temps in July. Strange. For the past four years, our snowfall has averaged only about 325 cm, a full 100cm under our usual average.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 3pm here .... 12C, and feels much cooler, and the wind is still attempting to remove most of everything we have on our balcony!!! It's dry and sunny though.


+8C as we approach 8PM, but the fog has not left much dry anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thick pea soup fog at 10PM. +6C so there is a chill in the night air.


----------



## SINC

0° with a wind chill of -16° and six inches of fresh snow on the rooftops and lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and +6C at just past 5AM. Still a quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy with +7C temps at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

-4° with a wind chill of -12° and everything is covered in frozen snow and ice. A high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -4° with a wind chill of -12° and everything is covered in frozen snow and ice. A high today of 0°.


Yikes. Drive carefully.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. Drive carefully.


That may give new meaning to the word ragtop when it thaws.

Here we have about 6 inches of fresh snow and it's still coming. Because of the wind over the past week we had the shovels laying flat on the ground. Looks like a minor excavation before I can start shoveling.


----------



## SINC

The snow has started up here again with another fresh 4" on top of yesterday and no letup in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> That may give new meaning to the word ragtop when it thaws.
> 
> Here we have about 6 inches of fresh snow and it's still coming. Because of the wind over the past week we had the shovels laying flat on the ground. Looks like a minor excavation before I can start shoveling.


Those are our classic March Ice Storms ............ aka Sheila's Brush, which brings ice around St.Patrick's Day ........... followed by lots of snow. Did not have much this year, and an amazing fact is that we did not have a bit of snow in April ............ unless we get some today. With +9C temps and a bit of sun burning off the fog, that is doubtful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies and +13C temps .................. a grand way to say goodbye to April.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 0° with a wind chill of -16° and six inches of fresh snow on the rooftops and lawns.


I was about to ask if there was more forecast for today or later in the week.





SINC said:


> The snow has started up here again with another fresh 4" on top of yesterday and no letup in sight.



Now I see there was.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> The snow has started up here again with another fresh 4" on top of yesterday and no letup in sight.


I am sure the kind folks in Saskatchewan and Manitoba are not looking forward to this latest Alberta export. Perhaps this system will jump over the prairies altogether and dump its remaining load on Ontario.


----------



## johnp

10:15am .... currently 10C ... mix of sun and clouds, cool westerly wind. High of only 12C forecasted.


----------



## SINC

The snow has stopped and the sun is breaking through but it is only -5° and the wind chill factor sits at -15°. Way too cold for nearly the first day of May.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and this will be the first April with absolutely no snow since records were kept here in St.John's, dating back to 1880.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled all day with a cold arctic wind that held temperatures to just -1° for a high. -7° overnight and a bitterly cold spring continues into May.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +6C but it is still a quiet night as we head into May Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +7C at 333AM.


----------



## pm-r

Seems like time for you to go back to bed Marc, and it won't be long before your doxies wake you up. 

And that will be waaaaay toooooo early for my morning coffee, but thanks for all your kind early coffee offers.


----------



## heavyall

-3C and snowing. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Seems like time for you to go back to bed Marc, and it won't be long before your doxies wake you up.
> 
> And that will be waaaaay toooooo early for my morning coffee, but thanks for all your kind early coffee offers.


I agree .................


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with the sun trying to shine through the fog.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high today of 11° under sunny skies.


----------



## iMouse

pm-r said:


> Seems like time for you to go back to bed Marc, and it won't be long before your doxies wake you up.


He's probably killing a few minutes, while the mother-to-be does her business outside.

She has Tiny Bladder Syndrome, due to puppy growth. :baby:


----------



## jamesB

7:am here and it says +1, but the light white frost would indicate otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> He's probably killing a few minutes, while the mother-to-be does her business outside.
> 
> She has Tiny Bladder Syndrome, due to puppy growth. :baby:


Yes, Gracie is due in about three weeks or less. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

EC predicted a high of +3C with rain/drizzle and fog all day. Right now we are at +13C with blue skies and lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Still -2° here with a wind chill of -10° in spite of the sunshine.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am .... currently 11C (after a cool 3C start this morning) ... blue sky and sunshine, still a cool NW breeze, providing a wind chill. Forcast calls for a high in the mid-teens.


----------



## pm-r

I don't need to be reminded to not complain about our weather here, especially from what they showed on TV news the other evening and of all the various weather extremes that poor Saskatchewan is being hit with: ice storms and blizzards, to torrential rain and extreme thaw and flooding to almost drought conditions and forrest/grass fires. That's just bizarre and I hope all are safe.


This would be the least of their problems:


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, pm-r, folks in SK and MB are really going to be hit with the flooding that is coming with all the snow melts from the winter/spring snow. None of us should complain about our weather until they are out of harms way.


----------



## SINC

2° here this morning under scattered cloud and a high today of 17°.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am ... presently 14C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, a stiff NW breeze, and 17° although it does not feel like it due to that wind.


----------



## johnp

As we head into the noon-hour ... 18C ... sun is now hidden behind a light cloud cover, NW breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is finally starting to give way to some sunshine. It has been a dull day with all of the fog and drizzle. Tomorrow should be sunny so this may be the end of our fog ............. for now. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The sun is popping through every once in a while and we're now at 18°, but that wind makes it feel much colder.


----------



## SINC

4° under clear skies with a sunny high of 19° today. Spring has finally sprung.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C. A fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Wow, all forecasters agree that next week is going to be a warm one!


----------



## johnp

10:10am .... 14C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. A fine morning on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the wail of fog horns. Very eerie and VERY foggy this morning. I expected to see Sherlock Holmes walk past my front door in search of 22 Baker Street.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to sunny skies and a high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has burned away all the fog, and it is now sunny blue skies and +9C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is retreating over Signal Hill.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C and lots of sunshine as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° and we are in for a hot spell the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C at just past 2PM. Guess we are on a 24 hour clock here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC

16° but cloud has rolled in and we've lost our sunshine.


----------



## johnp

10:10am .... currently 18C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light wind. Likely heading to our mildest day of the spring so far.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon ... currently 21C ... blue sky & sunshine, very light wind. Our first step over the 20C mark this spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C at just past 7PM with blue skies and a sun that is just starting to sink into the western skies. The end of a grand day.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 21° as we near 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern sky. Very serene against a dark, cloudless sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with blue skies and 11C temps. A grand morning.


----------



## SINC

Clear, bright sunshine and 11° on the way to 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at just past noon. We might not set a record for today, since we might get up to 19C, but at least we won't repeat the snowfall of 26cm that we had on this day back in 1980. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... presently 19C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. A fine morning .. with a high in the mid-20's forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach 3PM, but that will be our high for the day. Still, while it is not a few degrees higher to break our record high set in 1956, we don't have to shovel the foot of wet snow I recall back in 1980.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 19C as we approach 3PM, but that will be our high for the day. Still, while it is not a few degrees higher to break our record high set in 1956, we don't have to shovel the foot of wet snow I recall back in 1980.


Sounds great Marc ... wonder if you are heading to another wonderful summer? Any long-range forecasts indicating such?

We're at 21C here now (at 10:45am) ... so a warm day on-the-go for us as well. I doned shorts (for the first time this spring) and Tilley hat for my early-morning walkabouts today. The warm air felt good on "me old white legs", eh!!


----------



## jamesB

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc ... wonder if you are heading to another wonderful summer? Any long-range forecasts indicating such?
> 
> We're at 21C here now (at 10:45am) ... so a warm day on-the-go for us as well. I doned shorts (for the first time this spring) and Tilley hat for my early-morning walkabouts today. The warm air felt good on "me old white legs", eh!!


You donned shorts and I finally dumped my stanfields, but I have to admit it'll be a bit before I'm totally comfortable with the cool drafty feeling. This getting old sure isn't for sissies.


----------



## johnp

jamesB said:


> ...... I finally dumped my stanfields, but I have to admit it'll be a bit before I'm totally comfortable with the cool drafty feeling. This getting old sure isn't for sissies.


You got that right ... good one james!!! :lmao: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

jamesB said:


> You donned shorts and I finally dumped my stanfields, but I have to admit it'll be a bit before I'm totally comfortable with the cool drafty feeling. This getting old sure isn't for sissies.


I was outside painting a whelping box and doing some light gardening in just short, jamesB. The sun was strong and the 19C temps made it too hot for a shirt.


----------



## SINC

22° over the noon hour with periods of cloud, but mainly sunny. We should have no trouble getting to 27° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 22° over the noon hour with periods of cloud, but mainly sunny. We should have no trouble getting to 27° this afternoon.


I trust that all of your snow is now gone, Sinc? You folks had a long winter and deserve a bit of warmth. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

No more snow Dr. G., and for that we are grateful after 209 days with snow.


----------



## johnp

At 1:40pm, the sun's coming around now and starting to hit the edge of our balcony, so no more temperature readings. When I looked last, it was 25C ... which for us, is a decent summer's day.
Out to the balcony we go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No more snow Dr. G., and for that we are grateful after 209 days with snow.


Amazing. This is the first April since 1880 that not a single snowflake fell in the month of April.


----------



## MacDoc

still 18 degrees at 9.20 pm after a summer day in May.


----------



## SINC

Still 26° as we approach 8:00 p.m. and a forecast record high of 30° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy morning, but a mild one, so no complaints here.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning under clear skies and we expect a record high here today of 30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with the sun starting to burn off the morning fog.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... crrently 22C ... blue sky & sunshine, little to no wind. The beat goes on!! No complaints, we'll take it!!


----------



## SINC

Still over an hour before noon and we've reached 21°. Should have no trouble getting to our high today of 30° or possibly more.


----------



## johnp

At 1:30pm ... it was 25C out on our still totally-shaded balcony, when we went out for our first afternoon "balcony break". Now at 2:30pm, the sun has come around, so no more readings ... but sun to enjoy, and some Vitamin D to absorb during our next break - coming up soon!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 8C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

6° with sunny skies and a high today of 16°, about half the 30.4° record of yesterday, shattering the old mark of 28° in 1966.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 10AM. Going to be a nice Spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we approach noon. On this day, back in 1979, we received 15cm of snow to remind us not to plan for an end or winter until the May 24th weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 19C as we approach 230PM. For us, this is very high in that we might not see this sort of temp until at least Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and only 1° warmer at 7°. We will never make ti to the forecast high of 16° today, the wind is like ice.


----------



## johnp

10:45am ... presently 21C .... blue sky & sunshine, westerly breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 10:45am ... presently 21C .... blue sky & sunshine, westerly breeze.


Nice. Hope to get that by Canada Day .............. but we came close today. Missed it by 2 degrees.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Nice. Hope to get that by Canada Day .............. but we came close today. Missed it by 2 degrees. Paix, mon ami.


This weather we've been having of late is definitely not the norm for us in May ... all sorts of new high temperature records were set throughout BC the past couple of days, and especially so yesterday. 
It's not quite as warm here on the coast today .. kept down by a decent off the water breeze.
Yesterday was a very warm one for us apartment dwellers ... especially those of us who face west, and get the later, warm, and full sun from afternoon through evening. And after a few days of this kind of weather, the bricks of the building heat up and hold the heat. 
Not complaining (yet!!) ... just an observation, eh!! 

ps. It's touching noon now and our temperature has dropped a few degrees from earlier this morning, currently 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy as we approach 6AM. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

9:35am ... currently 18C ... mix of sun and clouds, cool'ish breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cool 8C this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At half-way through the noon-hour ... the sky has cleared, the temperature has dropped to 17C ... and the cool breeze continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is now upon us. Hopefully, this shall mean a fine day all across Canada, from east to west and north and south. We shall see.


----------



## jounpla

Haza 25°


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C this morning. A grand day is starting here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C this afternoon. Amazing weather ............. for on this day back in 1959, we got 15cm of fresh snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great day here in St.John's. 18C and very sunny. Feels like summer.


----------



## johnp

10:20am ..... currently 18C ... blue sky & sunshine, light breeze. Forecast calls for a high of about 20C or so.


----------



## johnp

It was 21C when we went out on the balcony at 1pm .... the sky was/is so-called 'blue', but looks more like a shade of gray, with all the smog on the horizon!! After several days of this fine weather, it was bound to happen. The smog was building yesterday, but we have an air that you can definitely see & taste today!! There's rain in the long-range forecast for the weekend ... if it comes, it'll help clean the air a little!! My eyes and nostrils (and lungs!!) will appreciate that.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It was 21C when we went out on the balcony at 1pm .... the sky was/is so-called 'blue', but looks more like a shade of gray, with all the smog on the horizon!! After several days of this fine weather, it was bound to happen. The smog was building yesterday, but we have an air that you can definitely see & taste today!! There's rain in the long-range forecast for the weekend ... if it comes, it'll help clean the air a little!! My eyes and nostrils (and lungs!!) will appreciate that.


Smog!?! Air that you can "see & taste"?!? XX)


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Smog!?! Air that you can "see & taste"?!? XX)


Marc ... have you never been to Toronto?
We actually live in an area of the Lower Mainland of BC where the smog is not too bad. Further east of us, especially up the south side of the Fraser River, it can, and does really settle in, especially during stretches of fine weather (when without rain or strong winds to remove it).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ... have you never been to Toronto?
> We actually live in an area of the Lower Mainland of BC where the smog is not too bad. Further east of us, especially up the south side of the Fraser River, it can, and does really settle in, especially during stretches of fine weather (when without rain or strong winds to remove it).


Well, I have been to TO and the GTA, but I am from New York City and it was not all that bad when I was there. Still, every few years, when the jet stream is just right, we get smog brought over from the GTA. They blame Ohio, but for a day or so every few years we can see and taste our air as well. Then, the winds change and we get ocean fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with 11C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## MacDoc

Well our early summer is over for a bit. A more normal 12 in the GTA and much needed rain to fall shortly.
A week of 22-24 degrees and sun was amazing this early in May - the blossoms are spectacular.
As are the dandelions.....carpets of them yesterday



and this was a few days ago - May 7th



The tree is fully in bloom now. An early taste of summer for Dr. G


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks, MacDoc. We actually have buds coming out on our trees, which is a month early .................. and I spotted my first real dandilion. That is a bit early as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 15C as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

At 10:20am .... just a touch over 20C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, grey haze on the horizon, little to no wind.


----------



## johnp

Just into the noon-hour ... currently 22C ... same sort of sky and sunshine as earlier this morning, a light breeze. Forecast calls a change for the weekend ... with clouds and rain coming in later in the day Saturday, and lasting through Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 18C with some sunshine at 3PM. It is down now to about 17C but still a quiet and pleasant evening.


----------



## johnp

It was 23C out on our totally-shaded balcony when we went out for a break about 1:20pm. At just after 2pm, the sky is still bright, but there's an increasing amount of fine cloud coming in, and it could/will be a filtered sun before very long. Nice and mild though ... and there's definitely another balcony break coming up soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we approach 11PM. A very quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of rain at just past 5AM. Very quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C at just past 10AM. Still a quiet morning.


----------



## johnp

10:05am ... currently 22C ... light overcast sky, sultry, light wind. Rain on its way for later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 5AM with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## ged

12C and thick fog. Rainfall warning in effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with our fog lifting and some sun finally shining.


----------



## Birdwatcher

A nice day here in middle Alberta with a high of 27C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past noon ................ and it's not even mid-May!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMouse

Birdwatcher said:


> A nice day here in middle Alberta, with a high of 27C today.


Hi sexy. 

Have you seen that nasty cat around?


----------



## MacDoc

well a very temporary return to more normal temps - there is actually snow squalls just a bit north with the high winds - but it's sunny 
6 degrees here in Mississauga - still debating a coffee run.



looking good later in the week as well


----------



## Dr.G.

We just broke a record (by .5 a degree) that has stood for 50 years. We just hit 21C at 2PM. That is something we don't get much of until Canada Day. Amazing .............


----------



## johnp

At 10:20am ... 17C .. overcast w/showers, sultry, little wind.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We just broke a record (by .5 a degree) that has stood for 50 years. We just hit 21C at 2PM. That is something we don't get much of until Canada Day. Amazing .............


Nice, it seems to be a nice time with nice weather to be in St. John's.

Coolish 14C, cloudy and showers here, some heavy, no breeze, but it smells nice and fresh and the rain is welcomed.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, it seems to be a nice time with nice weather to be in St. John's.
> 
> Coolish 14C, cloudy and showers here, some heavy, no breeze, but it smells nice and fresh and the rain is welcomed.


True. We don't end winter until May 24th, which is the last day that we have a 50% chance of snow. We still could get snow, but I was out most of the afternoon mowing my lawns for the first time and spreading some grass seed. I am an optimist. We shall see.

Currently 21.1C in the shade.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Nice, it seems to be a nice time with nice weather to be in St. John's.
> 
> Coolish 14C, cloudy and showers here, some heavy, no breeze, but it smells nice and fresh and the rain is welcomed.


Patrick ... I agree re: welcoming the rain -- everything will look and smell so much-fresher after -- sort of like taking one's car through a car wash!! 
We've moved up to 18C here (at near noon), and still getting the rain showers, it's quite bright on the horizon though, maybe some clearing this afternoon?


----------



## pm-r

It's lightening up and the breezes increasing here about 12:30 John, so maybe you get the same in an hour or so.

Still comfortable enough to have a glass or two, or three or... of red later on our deck or your balcony a bit later this afternoon. Hopefully. 

Maybe I'll join you two, at least in spirit and mind. Trusting your wife's back is behaving itself.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now a sunny 21.2C, our high for the day, as I sit out on my back deck with my iPad2. I could just as easily be shoveling snow off the deck on this day, so I am not gloating. Still, it is an amazing day.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> It's lightening up and the breezes increasing here about 12:30 John, so maybe you get the same in an hour or so.
> 
> Still comfortable enough to have a glass or two, or three or... of red later on our deck or your balcony a bit later this afternoon. Hopefully.
> 
> Maybe I'll join you two, at least in spirit and mind. Trusting your wife's back is behaving itself.


We're just about to head out to the balcony for our first blacony break of the afternoon. It's not raining here at present, and about the same when it comes to what the sky looks like - overcast, but a 'brightness' to it - no particular wind, so maybe it's on the way.
And you're right, it's definitely comfortable enough for a glass or two, or three ...  You've mentioned you use tonic water in yours -- I use water, Jean uses ginger ale!! So I guess we're on similar tracks!! 
We'll have thoughts of you & yours on your deck, as we sit out on our balcony -- enjoy your afternoon!!


----------



## pm-r

Yes John, I've been using the Tonic Soda Water in order to appease my Dr. and my health as he says my liver will fail if I don't change.

I found water to taste like the red was just too diluted and ginger ale is just too sweet for my taste and I like the bit of fizz. I used to add Fraser Valley cranberry cocktail which is nice as well, but no fizz.


----------



## eMacMan

Windy!

Had winds like this a couple of weeks ago. A dozen vehicles were blown off of highway 22, South of Chain Lakes, AB. Thankfully no serious injuries that go around.

Will see if we can better the tally today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 10PM. The end of a great day ................... which we do not expect until at least Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise and 16C temps. Going to take a cup of coffee out on my back deck and just listen to the morning song birds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C temps as we approach 11AM. Two days in the 20C range is not common, and unheard of before July ............ at least for St.John's, NL. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 20C as we approach 1PM. This winds are picking up, but they are balmy breezes. A normal high for May 13th is about 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 2:22PM. I am sensing a theme .....................


----------



## johnp

At !0:30am ..... a cool'ish-feeling 18C ... cloudy sky, breezy. Rain on its way, so the forecast says.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 4PM. A balmy afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 21C at just past 4PM. A balmy afternoon.


Nice.

Barely 13C here but it feels cooler, and overcast.


Dang. Temp just went up 1C to 14, and new showers starting.


----------



## johnp

At just after 1pm ... back to 18C, after dropping a degree before noon ... sky is rather dark and ominous-looking, and wind has picked up a little. Should/could see some rain showers soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C here as well at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning. A quiet day ............ with lots of song birds greeting the rising sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we approach 11AM. A fine day is developing once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A third straight day when the temps touched 20C. This sets a record since there has not been three straight days of 20C temps in the month of May since records were first kept for here in St.John's .................. which goes back to 1880.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... presently 16C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, after being mostly overcast with some rain drizzle earlier, breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 20C. A great day for working outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 11C this morning at just past 5AM. It feels warmer, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog rolling in and 13C temps.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees and climbing at the Forks - nice day to be outdoors


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am .... 18C ... mix of sun and cloud, light wind. Forecast still calls for some rain showers, time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a bit of sun. Not going to hit 20C once again, but this is still +5C over our norms for this time in May.


----------



## SINC

Sunny with cloudy periods and 17° on the way to our high of 20° by late afternoon.


----------



## marybro

it hot and breeze...


----------



## SINC

A warm 16° with little improvement as the high for today is 19°.


----------



## johnp

10:40am .... 16C ... sky is starting to clear, muggy, very light wind.


----------



## SINC

17° under partial cloud with T-storms in the mix for this afternoon and a high of 20°. We sure could use some moisture.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ... currently 19C ... sky a mix of clouds & sun, a touch breezy.


----------



## SINC

4° here this morning on the way to a nice day with a high of 21°.


----------



## eMacMan

Looks like a typical May long weekend. Starting out in a fog.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... 17C ... dark cloudy sky, looks like rain very soon, light wind.


----------



## johnp

The wind increased, the rain came in, and the temperature dropped. When we went out for our last balcony break of the afternoon near 3pm, it was wet, breezy, and a damp-cool-feeling 15C. Forecast says we're heading down to a low about 8C tonight ... haven't seen/felt that kind of low in a good while.


----------



## SINC

A warm 9° on the way to 23° and sunny today.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10:30am .... 15C ... cloudy, light rain, little/no wind.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning with T-storms in the mix and a high of 21°.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11:30am .... 16C ... mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Hoping to see more clearing this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Notice anything about the (lower left) EC forecast today, Sunday, that differs from the other two?


----------



## iMouse

It's stuck on Wednesday??


----------



## pm-r

Simple.

The EC forecasters are smoking something and haven't even got a clue as to what day it is when they publish their forecasts, and they'll be too stoned and too inept to deal with any long weekend forecast until maybe Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

Many hours later and the clueless folks at EC just keep going on, oblivious to the error:


----------



## pm-r

What are you using Don to see the bottom left window?

If you're using some widget, that could be the problem.

Their site seems to be a bit more accurate via:

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## SINC

The widget has been accurate as to the days for the six years I have been using it, but all of a sudden it has gone nuts. And why are the temps correct in the forecast when you compare it to others. I use the widget so I don't have to go to their site, rather I can see the weather at a glance. Someone at EC has fallen down on the job and for nearly 24 hours now.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning on the way to a pleasant 22° in the sunshine today.


----------



## iMouse

SINC said:


> The widget has been accurate as to the days for the six years I have been using it, but all of a sudden it has gone nuts. And why are the temps correct in the forecast when you compare it to others. I use the widget so I don't have to go to their site, rather I can see the weather at a glance. Someone at EC has fallen down on the job and for nearly 24 hours now.


Change the option to Fahrenheit and see what happens.

That will put a new image in your cache.


----------



## SINC

Nope, nuttin'.


----------



## iMouse

Well, this one shows 5:00 AM, so that's different.


----------



## SINC

iMouse said:


> Well, this one shows 5:00 AM, so that's different.


Yup, everything works normally on either f or c scale except days of the week.


----------



## pm-r

I heard on the radio this am that the Maritimes got a big dump of snow today, but I didn't catch the actual location.

As Marc says, they can expect snow up until May 24.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I heard on the radio this am that the Maritimes got a big dump of snow today, but I didn't catch the actual location.
> 
> As Marc says, they can expect snow up until May 24.


Gander, NL, which is just north of St.John's by a few hundred kms, received 58cm of fresh snow over the weekend. All we got was fog and drizzle.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon ... currently 20C ... mostly cloudy, with a little sun breaking through, light wind. Forecast calls for increasing cloud, rain by the evening, overnight, and beyond, and much-cooler high temp's on the way for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Gander, NL received a total of 65cm of snow over this weekend. Yuk ..............


----------



## SINC

10° this morning under clear skies with a sunny high of 24° expected today with afternoon T-storms.


----------



## johnp

10:30am ... 12C ... overcast, rain, light wind. Forecasted high of 12-13C ... a far cry from a couple of weeks ago!!


----------



## SINC

22° as we approach noon and we are sure to go higher than the 24° forecast high, but the wind, oh my such a strong gusty southerly wind!


----------



## pm-r

Nice except for the wind.

We're still having unseasonably cool/cold temps her, 8C today and heavy overcast very light breeze with more showers coming.

My gosh, my eldest son in Whitehorse, YK is enjoying warmer and sunnier weather.


----------



## johnp

2:30pm ..... 13C ... cool, overcast, and wet. Forecast calls for more of the same for the week -- ugh!!


----------



## SINC

11° this morning in bright sunshine and a high today of 22°.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am .... 15C .... mix of sun and clouds, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C this afternoon. Everything is green and lush now.


----------



## pm-r

Not normal temps here and the Accuweather "Real Feel" feels about right: 

Mostly Cloudy
9°
RealFeel® 4°

Maybe we'll get to the forecast high of 13C-14C, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and sunny. The snow in Terra Nova Provincial Park, just north of here, is finally melting. However, it is forcing the moose to journey down to and into St.John's. Some are going door to door looking for handouts for their little ones. Sad .......... but I am a sucker for a hungry moose so we always feed it something.


----------



## johnp

"with cheese and fries please"


----------



## Dr.G.

Our moose get free Tim Horton's Tim Bits .......................


----------



## pm-r

Or Tim Horton's Moose bits...!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or Tim Horton's Moose bits...!!!


:lmao::clap::lmao: Good one.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning headed up to 23° with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C as I prepare to mow the lawn in the back garden ......... which is very green and very lush.


----------



## eMacMan

Rained much of the long weekend and all day yesterday. 

This morning it is snowing.tptptptp


----------



## johnp

9:45am .... currently 13C ... a few clouds, lots of sun, light wind. Forecast says we could see some clouding this afternoon, with the possiblity of a thunderstorm. So far, a lovely morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Rained much of the long weekend and all day yesterday.
> 
> This morning it is snowing.tptptptp


 Sorry to hear this, eMacMan. One more day of winter here, and then the threat of snow is less than 50%. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny. A fine afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

EC still not ready to admit that it is snowing. 

However rain is forecast through next Monday. The EC Gods are stating we shall be given Sunday off for good behaviour but their sincerity is about the same as; a politician in the midst of an election.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> EC still not ready to admit that it is snowing.
> 
> However rain is forecast through next Monday. The EC Gods are stating we shall be given Sunday off for good behaviour but their sincerity is about the same as; a politician in the midst of an election.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Rained much of the long weekend and all day yesterday.
> 
> This morning it is snowing.tptptptp


Sorry, but I can't recall where you live.

But snow??? Ouch.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> Sorry, but I can't recall where you live.
> 
> But snow??? Ouch.


Southwestern AB


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Southwestern AB


Thanks.

That sounds like the Waterton Lakes National Park area to me.

We had a lovely small motorhome trip there with our Son and his family and large trailer from Okotoks. But it sure can get windy there!! 

One of the most amazing things I thought was the site of the first oil rig, and I still can't understand why they drilled and found oil there, as it seems like such an unlikely location.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning with some much needed rain over the next few days and not much improvement with a high of just 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C ............... feels like a summer's day on the official end of Winter here in St. John's. Now I can get my snow tires taken off my car and store my snowblower in the back of the garage.


----------



## johnp

10:45am .... currently 15C ... mix of sun and clouds, light, but cool beeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a balmy breeze blowing through the house with all the windows open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back in 1965, 52cm of wet snow fell on St.John's on this date. This was the most snow for this, our last day of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise in the east, blue skies up above, no wind and 17C temps ............... and it is not even 6 AM yet. Amazing day in store for us.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with another day of rain ahead and a high of 13°. While we need the rain, it would be nice if it was warmer and not falling sideways in bitterly cold winds,


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C as we approach 11AM. Feels more like July right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at just past 2PM. We have a humidex reading of 26C, which is unreal since it is still May.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and still just 8° here. Not much rain this morning, but it looks like we will get our fair share this afternoon as we struggle to try and reach 13° today.


----------



## johnp

11am .... (a cool and wet) 14C.


----------



## Dr.G.

The humidity finally broke, so it is now 22C with sunshine and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 11PM, with a beautiful full moon rising in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

A cool 5° this morning in bright sunshine and a high of 21° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 22C as we approach noon. No humidity, but only a light breeze makes the full sunshine very strong and hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 22C but we now have a 26C humidex reading. Luckily, there is an ocean breeze to help cool things down.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we have reached 13° and with no wind, it is a pleasant day. Showers are now forecast for this afternoon, so I better get out for my walk.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## johnp

10:45am .... 15C ... overcast, light rain showers, light wind.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... some nice temps some of you have.

We're at 10° RealFeel® 8° overcast and showers. Quite damp and quite cool.


----------



## SINC

15° over the noon hour and our high has been revised from 21° to 17°. I see EC has solved the issue of having the wrong days of the week in their widget by removing them altogether. How lame is that?


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no more humidex reading. A warm afternoon.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under partial cloud with a high today of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C with a light ocean breeze as we approach 10AM. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 20C at 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and nearly time to take the dog out for a roam in the back yard. Currently 15° under sunny skies and a very light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with lots of sunshine. My dogs are running in the lawn that I mowed yesterday.


----------



## johnp

At Harrison Hot Springs, BC ... at 4pm .... 16C ... overcast, with a light rain. With the high humidity, feels warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 3AM with a beautiful nearly full moon high in the southern skies.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 21° with rain today.


----------



## johnp

From Harrison, BC ..... 5:45am ... 12C ... overcast, light rain.


----------



## SINC

Still 10° although EC has downgraded the high now to 19° in what looks to be a wet week ahead. EC still does not know what day it is on their weather widget. I emailed them this morning to ask what was the trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C . A quiet day.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 10° on the way to 21° with rain today.


I was going to reply to your previous post the other day and your nice warm and sunny weather, that you should be getting some of our rain in the next few days, but I didn't think it would get to you so soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

16° with showers over the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

From Harrison, BC ... at noon, 14C, overcast, with intermittent light rain showers, high humidity, so 'feels' warmer.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with rain in our forecast and a high of 19° today,


----------



## johnp

9C and cloudy, as we head towards 6am here at Harrison, BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

A dull, dreary day indeed. Maybe one of those two sunny spots shown below will give us a half hour of relief.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A dull, dreary day indeed. Maybe one of those two sunny spots shown below will give us a half hour of relief.


It looks like you'll be getting some T-storms later this am and more into early pm just to give you a bit of extra variety today Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at just about 3PM.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 22° with more T-storms today. A torrential downpour with hail had water running three inches deep on streets yesterday afternoon. Looks like more of the same for today.


----------



## johnp

5:40am .. at Harrison, BC ... 9C ... overcast, 100% humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C with a light ocean breeze. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## SINC

18° and very dark skies. The radar shows some ominous weather headed our way.


----------



## johnp

16C .. with very dark clouds shedding their wet at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just past 9PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

17° and overcast after some big T-storms once again roared through this afternoon with thunder and lightning and very heavy rains that have ruined most of the blossoms on trees, shrubs and potted flowers.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with rain all day and a high of 23°.


----------



## johnp

In the noon-hour .... currently 18C ... sky clearing, mix of sun and clouds ... light wind.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 11 with showers and a high of 18° today.


----------



## eMacMan

-1°C this AM in SW AB.

Sunshine today will be a nice change from a week of cloud and drizzle. Despite a couple of record highs early in the month, May is coming in well below average. Something that has happened so often in the past 7 years that I wonder where that so-called average came from.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 12C this afternoon.


----------



## ged

26C. We are not used to this.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Overcast and 11 with showers and a high of 18° today.



Gee, it should be a nice bright sunny day for you today, especially considering I believe today is the 2008 SAP anniversary is it not? Congratulations!!!


----------



## johnp

At 11am ... 17C ... a quite bright, but still cloudy sky, light wind.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Gee, it should be a nice bright sunny day for you today, especially considering I believe today is the 2008 SAP anniversary is it not? Congratulations!!!


By gosh, so it is. Five years. Never even noticed.


----------



## SINC

13° and light rain with a high of only 16° today.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon ... 17C ... a bright sky, mostly blue, breezy.


----------



## SINC

Now 11° with steady rain for hours now. No way will we make our high of 16°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now 11° with steady rain for hours now. No way will we make our high of 16°.


You should be getting our getting better sunny days in a day or so.


----------



## eMacMan

Raining yet again. Looks like both high and low will be 5-6°s C below norm. More or less the pattern for the month but the garden is starting to peak through and those freezing over night lows are no longer desirable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 7C as we approach 5AM. No nice sunrise today.


----------



## SINC

12° and overcast with more rain today and a high of 20°.


----------



## eMacMan

Another cool wet day here in SW AB.

We are just frozen fannies of Global Warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the sun finally burning off some of the fog.


----------



## johnp

10:45am .... currently 19C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C with a balmy southwesterly breeze.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 18° as we enjoy a break in the cloud cover, but we will be back under in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

20° with a big system moving our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 15C at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under scattered cloud and a high today of 22°.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... currently 19C ... mostly sunny sky, light wind. Forecast says we're heading up and into the 20's for a high. If so, it'll be our warmest day in quite some time.


----------



## SINC

Skies have cleared and it is 19°, but very windy right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a balmy 22C this afternoon. Now, things have cooled down a bit with 18C temps and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 14C at 622AM ............ but no sunrise this morning.


----------



## SINC

10° with thunder showers today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with sunny blue skies.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am .... 21C ... some light cloud, lots of sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. A grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A severe weather watch has been issued for our area with severe thunderstorms, lightning, large hail and heavy rains during the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C with lots of sunshine, but the winds are picking up a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunset forming in the western skies. A total change from the fog this morning at sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies just before 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 10° on the way to a high today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ... 21C ... a mix of light cloud, blue sky, and sunshine, very light wind.


----------



## SINC

18° and sunny but the breeze out of the north makes it very cold in the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C under blue skies and lots of sunshine as we approach 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently 14° with a high of only 18° and thunder storms today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C as we await Hurricane Andrea tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

At half-way through the noon hour ... 18C .. still a mostly overcast sky, rain earlier this morning. Forecast calls for some clearing this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning with little improvement as the rain continues with a high of just 16°. Rain is in the forecast for five of the next six days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 15C as we await the rain and wind from Hurricane Andrea overnight.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 1pm ... it was a rather cool and dismal morning. Touching about 16C now, still overcast. Forecast says we could still see some rain showers. And maybe some brightening later. More of the same tomorrow. We'll be heading inland -- so hopefully, will be getting away from this coast stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Andrea is forecast to bring heavy rains and strong winds to St. John's overnight. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

I thought that Hurricane Andrea had almost past through for your area, but not a good time to be outside.

Some of that rainfall it brought reminds me of a VERY WET tent camping trip to the west coast VI Long Beach area years ago. Even the tents collapsed from all the pounding rain. 

Remnants of tropical storm Andrea delivers spring soaking to Maritimes | CTV News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought that Hurricane Andrea had almost past through for your area, but not a good time to be outside.
> 
> Some of that rainfall it brought reminds me of a VERY WET tent camping trip to the west coast VI Long Beach area years ago. Even the tents collapsed from all the pounding rain.
> 
> Remnants of tropical storm Andrea delivers spring soaking to Maritimes | CTV News


No, Patrick, it just started to rain about an hour ago. Keep in mind that NL is not part of the three Maritime provinces. We are part of the four Atlantic provinces.

In a few hours, we are going to get about two inches of rain in about three hours. Not going to be easy getting the doxies outside in that sort of weather. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the update info Marc.

I gathered from what I read that Hurricane Andrea had almost and virtually cleared your specific 'Maritime' area exposure from its forces and it just had some remnants left over to deliver.

Keep yourself/wife and the doxies safe and dry and hopefully the weather will improve for you all shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the update info Marc.
> 
> I gathered from what I read that Hurricane Andrea had almost and virtually cleared your specific 'Maritime' area exposure from its forces and it just had some remnants left over to deliver.
> 
> Keep yourself/wife and the doxies safe and dry and hopefully the weather will improve for you all shortly.


The rain and winds seemed to peak at about 4AM, so I took all the doxies outside just after 5AM. Winds are only about 60km/h, so no major damage around the house ..... just lots of rain.


----------



## SINC

Just 8° this morning and a high of 14° with more rain. A huge system sits just a few km north of us and is headed our way.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, Patrick, it just started to rain about an hour ago. Keep in mind that NL is not part of the three Maritime provinces. We are part of the four Atlantic provinces.
> 
> In a few hours, we are going to get about two inches of rain in about three hours. Not going to be easy getting the doxies outside in that sort of weather. We shall see.


Thanks Marc,

I often get my geography confused with the Canadian Atlantic provinces and the Maritime provinces, and often misunderstand the distances involved there.

But I thought that Hurricane Andrea was taking a NE track and would have pretty well bypassed your area., but I guess not.

Not unlike our north end of Vancouver Island just 300-400KM north of us that sometimes gets gale or hurricane force winds and torrential rainfalls, while we in the southern end enjoy a beautiful day.

Heck, the same thing can happen between the west coast of Vancouver Island and us on the east cost just 40-50km away.


----------



## pm-r

Opps, my geography is/was waaaay off!!

I just checked a map of the St. John's, Newfoundland area and according to Hurricane Andrea's predicted path, you're almost dead centre!! Ugly weather for you.

Post-Tropical Cyclone ANDREA


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Opps, my geography is/was waaaay off!!
> 
> I just checked a map of the St. John's, Newfoundland area and according to Hurricane Andrea's predicted path, you're almost dead centre!! Ugly weather for you.
> 
> Post-Tropical Cyclone ANDREA


Yes, it passed over us but the rains were only about 2 inches in three hours, and that was overnight, and the winds got up to only 72km/h, which is not really strong for us in that on a regular day we can get gusts over 100km/h for most of the day. Still, no flooding and no wind damage means we lucked out.


----------



## pm-r

Sat what??? "... the rains were only about 2 inches in three hours. " Only "2inches"??? That's still a h*** of a lot of rain, and especially in a three hour period.

But maybe a water loving Newfoundland dog would enjoy that.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_(dog)
Newfoundland Dog Club Of Canada

Or the now extinct St. John's water dog.
St. John's water dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SINC

Just 4° here this morning with a high of 10° in the rain today, slightly warmer in the city. We needed rain, but after three days worth, and another five days ahead, it can quit anytime.


----------



## johnp

From Osoyoos, BC .... as we near 6am ... 13C .. mostly clear, breezy. Forecasted high of 27C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sat what??? "... the rains were only about 2 inches in three hours. " Only "2inches"??? That's still a h*** of a lot of rain, and especially in a three hour period.
> 
> But maybe a water loving Newfoundland dog would enjoy that.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newfoundland_(dog)
> Newfoundland Dog Club Of Canada
> 
> Or the now extinct St. John's water dog.
> St. John's water dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


We received 43mm of rain in 200 minutes, according to the folks at the weather station at Memorial University. Actually, we have had that sort of even before without a hurricane, just not in June. We only get a wind warning when the gusts are going to be over 110km/h, since gusts up to 100km/h are quite frequent here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C this morning. A very quiet day.


----------



## johnp

At 3pm in Osoyoos, BC .... 26C .. sunny, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a nice sunrise just now forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 6am, here in Osoyoos, BC .... 13C ... clear, bright, and calm .. forecast calls for a high of 25C, with possibility of an afternoon thundershower.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° here this morning under cloud cover and a high today of 15°.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 4pm in Osoyoos, BC .... 24C .. sunshine w/some scattered cloud, variable wind this afternoon, light at present.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Heading to 4pm in Osoyoos, BC .... 24C .. sunshine w/some scattered cloud, variable wind this afternoon, light at present.


I'm surprised you haven't had any lightening/thunder storms there today.

We witnessed an incredible and intense fork lightening storm that formed very quickly on the opposite side of the lake. We had stopped there for a break and a swim on our way from Nelson to our home with our son, but managed to get in a nice refreshing lake swim.

The lightning strikes were going from above the opposite hill's clouds right down to and striking the lake. Quite impressive!! 

Then it meant a quick dash back to the change house, get into the car and head off to catch a BC Ferry as the intense rain began.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with thick morning fog to greet us at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way to a high of 18° with thunder storms forecast to stay with us for the next four consecutive days.


----------



## johnp

12C here in Osoyoos this morning .. forecasted high of 21C .... heavy clouds and very strong wind came in last evening, but no thunder (at least we didn't hear any right here). Mixed clouds this morning and still quite breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as the morning fog finally starts to burn off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C with blue skies and clean ocean air.


----------



## SINC

Yikes!


----------



## partsguy

That's been upgraded to a Tornado watch for Edmonton and environs.

Batten down the hatches and stay safe.


----------



## SINC

Tornado warning issued for Edmonton, St. Albert, Sherwood Park 

A tornado warning has been issued for Edmonton, St. Albert and Sherwood Park. Environment Canada issued the warning at 2:25 p.m. Wednesday. This is an upgrade of weather advisories issued earlier Wednesday for the Edmonton area. People in or near Edmonton, St. Albert and Sherwood Park should be on the lookout for adverse weather conditions and take necessary safety precautions, Environment Canada says. 

It looks real nasty out there right now. Many tornados spotted on the ground for the past half hour in the south side of Edmonton. It is just pouring rain here now. Heaviest rain I have seen in many years.


----------



## johnp

At 3pm, here in Osoyoos, BC ... 23C ... mix of sun and clouds, little wind. A warm and sunny day, after a cloudy and breezy early-morning start to the day.


----------



## SINC

Well, the worst is over and the real bad stuff has passed over with no damage here as far as I can tell. Made for a couple of exciting hours though.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, the worst is over and the real bad stuff has passed over with no damage here as far as I can tell. Made for a couple of exciting hours though.



That sounds like a weird day for you Don.

And it's strange but less weird here this evening at almost 9 pm pdt.

A few hours ago here it was dark with a heavy overcast and some real downpours, now just the west side of our house the fog has come in with blue clear sky above, but we can't see trough the thick fog beyond the second house to the west of us, nor view the Saanich Inlet nor the Malahat hills to the west of us.

Quite strange as the sun attempts to shine through the top layer of the fog on its way to set and disappear behind the Malahat hills.


----------



## SINC

7° here this morning and overcast with a high today of 17°.


----------



## johnp

9C here this early-am in Osoyoos ... sky mostly a bright blue, calm. Forecast calls for a high near 30C today.


----------



## SINC

11° with rain again and a high of only 16° today.


----------



## SINC

12° with a high of just 16° and another day of rain. Will it ever quit?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just before 10AM. Should be a fine Father's Day here. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° with a high of only 17° today as we endure yet another day of rain. Enough already!


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is full of 20C temps, sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. Father's Day BBQ weather is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dull day after yesterday's sunshine. Cloudy and 13C at 9AM.


----------



## SINC

11° and sunny this morning with afternoon thunder storms and a high of 22°.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am .... 21C ... mix of sun and cloud, very light wind. Contrary to the forecast, a lovely morning.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 11° and sunny this morning with afternoon thunder storms and a high of 22°.



And even more rain as well no doubt Don, good grief, when will it quit???


Gads!!! Even a warning posted!!

"!!!!! Showers and thunderstorms around tomorrow afternoon through Thursday evening. "

St. Albert Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Alberta Canada


----------



## bluepanties

The weather's very Canadian weather at the moment, hot and summer one day and cold and wintery the next day.


----------



## pm-r

bluepanties said:


> The weather's very Canadian weather at the moment, hot and summer one day and cold and wintery the next day.



Sort of like your ehmac posts bluepanties.  :lmao: 

Where have you been since your previous old post of Oct 5th, 2010?? 

Quite a lull there for quite a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a very light rain falling.


----------



## bluepanties

pm-r said:


> Sort of like your ehmac posts bluepanties.  :lmao:
> 
> Where have you been since your previous old post of Oct 5th, 2010??
> 
> Quite a lull there for quite a while.


I'm not Canadian, I'm British and my wife is Canadian so I haven't spent all of my time in Canada so I don't always come here for help, I though that would be appropriate so I have only lurked in between.


----------



## SINC

20° and we are under another severe thunderstorm watch. Almost a daily occurrence now.


----------



## pm-r

pm-r said:


> And even more rain as well no doubt Don, good grief, when will it quit???
> 
> 
> Gads!!! Even a warning posted!!
> 
> "!!!!! Showers and thunderstorms around tomorrow afternoon through Thursday evening. "
> 
> St. Albert Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Alberta Canada



And now us, but no T storms:

"Expect showery weather this evening through Thursday afternoon."

Saanichton Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for British Columbia Canada

It seems we can't get more than a couple of semi good days, even if cool, before the rains hit again.


----------



## SINC

The warning is still with us:


----------



## johnp

Hovering about 24C when we went out for a balcony (tequila) break an hour ago, with a very blue sky and sunshine. Forecast calls for clouding over later, with rain coming in this evening, and overnight. We'll see.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Hovering about 24C when we went out for a balcony (tequila) break an hour ago, with a very blue sky and sunshine. Forecast calls for clouding over later, with rain coming in this evening, and overnight. We'll see.



How do get so warm over there, we've barely got to 18C today @ 2:30 ish?


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> How do get so warm over there, we've barely got to 18C today @ 2:30 ish?


Being inland (somewhat) from the direct influences of the sea breezes helps. We have a sunny and warm afternoon on the go .. while the weather forecasters do their thing, inside, staring at computer screens, and the like.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Being inland (somewhat) from the direct influences of the sea breezes helps. We have a sunny and warm afternoon on the go .. while the weather forecasters do their thing, inside, staring at computer screens, and the like.



And I guess all those tall buildings you have over there add to your protection and maybe even add some heat.

We on our low hillside house property have virtually nothing between us and Saanich Inlet which is maybe 0.5 km away to the west.

I also forget that our house is among a lot of tall trees and mostly in the shade, whereas the large "rock" area as we call it on our 3/4 acre property is treeless and can be a good 10C - 15C warmer than our house location.

BTW: Does your tequila still come in the bottle with a worm in it? That always put me off a bit, but I guess I could just close my eyes while I poured a glass full.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 23° today as the rain continues all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 13° on the way to 23° today as the rain continues all week long.


Think of it as one day of rain .............. that lasts a week.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon ... clearing nicely, currently 20C, with a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Should be more sun than clouds in the afternoon, according to the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 20C with sunshine this afternoon. Now, as we approach 5PM, it has cooled a bit to 18C.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning with more rain and a high of 19°. Today marks the 16th day of rain this month and will surpass the June average rainfall mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 15C as we approach 7AM. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a very light rain falling. Luckily, I mowed the lawn yesterday.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 18C .. overcast, light wind. Rain on it's way for later today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now starting to shine. At least we received a bit of rain, which we needed.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The sun is now starting to shine. At least we received a bit of rain, which we needed.


We would be more than happy to send more your way if you wish.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We would be more than happy to send more your way if you wish.


Well, we have a week of sunshine ahead of us here in St.John's, so maybe next week. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Hard rains last night. Bit of a washout in the back lane.

Cool and wet today as well.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm, it was a touch above 20C when we went out for our first balcony break ... and a brighter overcast sky than it had been earlier. Forecast calls for rain for this evening, overnight, and through tomorrow -- and at times 'heavy' -- time will tell. In the meantime, it's rather mild and humid, and quite pleasant to sit and enjoy some of my Father's Day gift vodka!!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a beautiful sunrise having given way to blue skies and a gentle breeze.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning under partial cloud and more rain today making it 17 days of rain in the past 20. A cool high of just 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at nearly 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at just past 2PM. The sun has a real heat to it these days when sitting outside.


----------



## eMacMan

Very heavy rain again over night. Flash flooding along a small creek. At least one CP bridge severely damaged in the Crowsnest Pass.


----------



## johnp

11am .... 15C ... overcast, wet, and windy. A late-fall sort of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C with a sunset starting to form in the western skies. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and sunshine with 11C temps. 

Hopefully, some calmer and drier weather will come to the rain-drenched folks out west.


----------



## SINC

It poured rain all night here in Saskatoon and the campground is saturated. Now 11° and clearing with a high of 19° here as we leave for Regina and points south.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we approach 9AM. A grand start to summer ............ but very atypical for us based on the last few years. For the past two years, the first day of summer did not see us getting any sunshine and no temps over 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and a very warm 22C at just past 1PM this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am ..... currently 16C, and starting to brighten up, a little blue sky beginning to show, a touch breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 23C with a light ocean breeze to keep things nice for the first day of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a nearly full moon in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is upon us now. Hopefully, today will bring some relief to those in southern AB.


----------



## fjnmusic

The Zoo will be closed today.


----------



## fjnmusic

As will pretty much all of downtown Calgary.


----------



## fjnmusic

Canmore isn't doing so hot either.







If you want to get to BC, find a route other than Highway 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, overland flooding is not covered in most insurance policies.


----------



## eMacMan

fjnmusic said:


> Canmore isn't doing so hot either.
> View attachment 29554
> 
> If you want to get to BC, find a route other than Highway 1.


Highway 3 is open but I understand it's down to one lane for a short stretch east of Sparwood.


----------



## SINC

We call this trip 'soaked in Sask.' as it poured rain all night and water is lying everywhere in the fields near Windthorst where we are camped. Big 40th anniversary BBQ and party here tonight that will have to be moved indoors.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 14C with a nearly full moon in the southern sky.


Biggest and closest to earth moon on Sunday apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Biggest and closest to earth moon on Sunday apparently.


Well, it was very bright throughout the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east and we have 12C temps and a nice ocean breeze here in St.John's. Still, my thoughts are far west of here just trying to imagine what the flooding is like in southern AB.


----------



## SINC

15° and pouring rain here in Windthorst, SK with a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C on a fine Sunday morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

In a word, steamy.

This cool spring has been right up my alley. As I get older, I'm less and less a fan of the crippling humidity Toronto offers up in the summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny and hot 23C this afternoon Luckily, there is a strong breeze and no humidity so there is no humidex reading.


----------



## johnp

At 9:40am ... currently 20C .. overcast, light to no wind. Bright earlier this morning. Forecast calls for increasing clouds, and rain to come in late this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C in the shade, but still short of our record by a few degrees.


----------



## SINC

12° and sunny, but very windy in SE Sask. High today of 24° as we head for home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C this morning.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... currently 18C .. heavy rain showers early this morning, and windy - lighter showerts and/or drizzle since. Some brightening on the horizon at present, but still overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a bit of sun. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

At noon ... temperature has dropped to 17C ... overcast, wet, and windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to overcast skies and light rain here in Battleford, Sask. Homeward bound today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 17C. Still a quiet morning.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Awoke to overcast skies and light rain here in Battleford, Sask. Homeward bound today.



Happy birthday Don.

It looks like you're more than half way and well on your way to get back home.

I gather that the northern #16 highway route you're no doubt taking is far removed from any flood potential and damage.


----------



## johnp

At noon .... currently 18C ... cloudy, with a little brightness, light breeze. Scattered rain showers this morning .. will likely see some of the same this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 10C at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 22° with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of rain.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... presently 18C ... still overcast, but starting to brighten, rather windy.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with bright sunshine and a pleasant high today of 25°.


----------



## chuckster

22 degrees with no rain until tonight. That better be tonight because I rode my bike to work today.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... currently 20C ... still overcast but starting to brighten a little, light wind, no rain at present (scattered, light showers earlier). Muggy!


----------



## SINC

20° here now in bright sunshine on the way to 26°. Nice!


----------



## SINC

14° with a high of 26° today and very hot for the next week.


----------



## johnp

Heading towards 11am .... currently 21C ... lightly-overcast sky, very light wind. Forecast calls for a mostly cloudy day today, with heat and sunshine heading our way for the long weekend (highs forecasted to be in the mid-to-high 20's, and beyond inland .. with Monday and Tuesday to be 'scorchers') -- we'll see.


----------



## pm-r

OH OH.

Quite an intense pink/reddish sunset sky here this evening.

Maybe warmer and quite windy here tomorrow, but theoretically no rain or drizzle - hopefully.

We'd love to see enjoy at least *some* sunshine for a change!!

I think this will have been the wettest rain and least sunshine June here ever, and no doubt will break the record.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling this morning. No sun today, I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was wrong. 18C with the sun starting to shine with some blue skies up above.


----------



## SINC

Already 21° here on the way to a sunny high of 28° with afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## 44137

*The heat and humidity is on its way*

Currently it's 19˚C and overcast in Niagara - From what I have heard on the radio the humidity and heat is expected to roll through sometime this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with sunshine and a light breeze. A grand day for a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. It just jumped up to 28C with the humidex reading at 1PM. A hot and humid day, with a strong ocean breeze to help keep being outside comfortable.


----------



## SINC

Similar here Dr. G. at 26° with the humidex sitting at 29° and it is not even noon yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a humidex reading of 32C making it the hottest June 29th since 1944.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am ... currently 23C ... lots of sunshine and a few light clouds, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a slight breeze but the humidity is gone as is the humidex reading. So, it is a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Still very warm at 7:00 p.m. making for a hot sleep tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C but there is a nice breeze coming though the house with all the windows open. So, no need for fans tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a nice ocean breeze to make this a fine Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

18° and overcast with rain today and a high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading, but a strong wind helps to keep things pleasant in the house with all the windows open.


----------



## 44137

Good Morning Everyone!

It's currently 20˚C, overcast, but it's forecasted to reach 30˚C with the humidex later today. The sun is just starting to peak out now.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9am .... presently 24C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Heading to the high 20's or so for a high.


----------



## Dr.G.

A32C with the humidex yesterday, and currently 33C with the humidex today makes this the hottest two days in the recorded history of weather in St. John's. Luckily, there is a strong wind blowing out of the southwest to help cool things down.


----------



## iMouse

Just say *"NO !!"* to Global Warming. tptptptp


----------



## heavyall

30C here. First normal summer day in over two years! 

The Bulldog is crazy. She wants out to be with us, then immediately balks at the heat and wants back in. Rinse and repeat every two minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

33C with the humidex, but the strong winds help. Just under 25C on the thermometer, so when it gets below 20C we will bring the pups out on the back deck to play.


----------



## SINC

23° with the humidex at 29° and partial cloud this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At noon, we're now at 27C ... no clouds in the sky, but a nice breeze has picked up, which will help during our outside balcony breaks this afternnoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at midnight here in St.John's. A grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy Canada Day. 19C and foggy this morning as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 18° on the way to a hot 31° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 21C, but a pleasant day with no rain.


----------



## SINC

The heat is on . . . 😎


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am on this Canada Day morning ... 26C ... blue sky and sunshine, wo wind. Warm, and heading to warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 23C with a strong wind to blow my Canadian flag out to it's fullest length. A fine Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Still climbing over the noon hour


----------



## johnp

Just touching the noon hour ... currently (a tiny bit over) 28C .. a few light "whispers" of clouds in the sky, and a bit of a breeze, but mostly sunshine, and warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a gentle breeze at just past 10PM. A great night for Canada Day fireworks.


----------



## SINC

A very hot evening here with the humidex at 34°:


----------



## pm-r

Gee, what happened here??

A very, very slight breeze here now and time to open the front and rear outside doors, as the much more comfortable outdoor temperature has dropped from the low 31+C temps of just an hour ago, down to the low 25C temps now. 

Not complaining and MUCH more comfortable for us seniors.

And I can't believe of all the local NEWS videos reporting the local BC record breaking heat, and those of the western US and California heat coverage, and even those showing ocean beach footage that I have viewed, not one person was wearing a hat or using ANY sort of sun/heat protection. Not even for the small kids.

Just unbelievable!! And why even bother donating to any of the Cancer fundraisers??


----------



## SINC

A very slow cool down continues:


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy and 16C as we approach 6AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

21° this morning and with the humidex already at 27°, a high of 33° the humidex will likely push 40° today. Way too hot for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with blue skies and lots of sunshine and a light ocean breeze to keep things comfortable.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... 23C ... sunny, with some ocean breeze today. According to the forecast, moderating temperatures over the next couple days, then a bounce back to more warmer stuff again for the weekend.


----------



## SINC

As the heat and humidex, now at 34°, continues to build, we are now under a severe thunderstorm watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C with a light breeze coming off of the Atlantic.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... 25C .. blue sky and sunshone, light wind. Considerably cooler than yesterday -- we hit 30C on the balcony yesterday, before any sun came around to hit it. Doubt we'll get much higher today, than it is right now. Will see.


----------



## SINC

The heat is on with the hottest part of the day hours away yet.


----------



## SINC

The humidex has now broken through into the 40s


----------



## pm-r

Any sign of those severe T-Storms or are they coming later?


----------



## heavyall

Beautiful sunny 32C. It's so amazing to finally have a normal summer again after over ten years of cold and wet! Especially since our winter and spring were so miserable too!


----------



## SINC

Those severe storms are still off to the NW and a few hours away yet, but it is up to 34° with the humidex at 42° here. It is stifling.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with no wind as we approach 11PM. A good night to keep the fan off and the windows wide open.


----------



## SINC

It is still very hot with very dark skies to the west now as our watch has become a warning.


----------



## pm-r

heavyall said:


> Beautiful sunny 32C. It's so amazing to finally have a normal summer again after over ten years of cold and wet! Especially since our winter and spring were so miserable too!





SINC said:


> Those severe storms are still off to the NW and a few hours away yet, but it is up to 34° with the humidex at 42° here. It is stifling.



Both temps waaaay to hot for us.

The mid to higher 20C temps we had here today were just about perfect for us.

And any humidex at 42° type temps or higher are just too bizarre for us.

And no sign of any impending T-Storms here either.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is just now rising. We have blue skies, 10C temps, with a forecast of temps in the low 20C range with lots of sunshine and no humidity.


----------



## eMacMan

A blistering 33°C yesterday but a bit less than the horrifying 36° C prediction. Today they are calling for a much more pleasant 25°C, but we are already at 19°C and the sun is just starting to gear up.


----------



## SINC

No sun here this morning as skies are overcast with light showers, a welcome relief after the stifling heat of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10:30am ... 23C .. sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C at just past 3PM. A pleasant afternoon.


----------



## johnp

In the noon hour ... just barely still 23C ... sunny, and a 'fresh' breeze (from off the water). Feels much-cooler than what we've been having for the past several days.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just past 6PM. Still very sunny with a light breeze out of the southwest.


----------



## pm-r

It must be cold where the ehmac.ca servers are as the molasses seems have cold there again today, and super s l o o o o l !!!!


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> It must be cold where the ehmac.ca servers are as the molasses seems have cold there again today, and super s l o o o o l !!!!


Sure agree ... it started again yesterday, and is worse (for me) today .... and enough to keep me from trying to posts to certain threads.
I can make a mixed drink or hot dog in the time it takes to connect to some threads, and then again when tryiing to post from them!!


----------



## SINC

Ditto here for the speed. It is brutally slow. Nice day though at a comfortable 22° with the humidex at 25°.


----------



## pm-r

Yeah. Pretty bad and almost unusable here, but maybe it's the heat and not the cold and the servers are taking some sort of siesta as they do in hot climates.

So, I'll just post this, then go get my glass of nice dry red with some tonic water added, have a cig break outside on the deck, and just maybe it may have gone through when I get back to my iMac.

We shall see as Marc would say.


----------



## iMouse

Take the bottle.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a gentle ocean breeze. My wife and I have been sitting by candlelight out on the back deck, with our doxies running about, and we have enjoyed a bottle of red wine as the doxies enjoyed the nighttime playing in the grass.


----------



## SINC

You guys and your wine talk on a day I cannot have any alcohol are not making it easy!  Once my blood work is done in the morning, I too can participate. Meanwhile it is 24° with a gentle breeze on a lovely summer evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You guys and your wine talk on a day I cannot have any alcohol are not making it easy!  Once my blood work is done in the morning, I too can participate. Meanwhile it is 24° with a gentle breeze on a lovely summer evening.


Well, this is because we live on either end of our great country ................. and you have tests to be done tomorrow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

16ºC humidity at 99% Mainly sunny. Wind becoming southwest 20 km/h this afternoon. High 32 going to be hot one.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning in bright sunshine and a high today of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at just past 11AM with lots of sunshine, no humidity and a light ocean breeze.


----------



## iMouse

Two words.

Not snowing.

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with strong winds out of the southwest to help keep things a bit cooler than it might be in full sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 21C ... mix of sun and cloud, quite windy (a rather cool, flow of marine air) ... coolest it's 'felt' in a good while.


----------



## BigDL

Clear. Partly cloudy overnight with 30 percent chance of showers. Fog patches developing before morning wind becoming light this evening. predicted Low 21ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light breeze coming through the open windows throughout the house.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> You guys and your wine talk on a day I cannot have any alcohol are not making it easy!  Once my blood work is done in the morning, I too can participate. Meanwhile it is 24° with a gentle breeze on a lovely summer evening.





SINC said:


> 14° this morning in bright sunshine and a high today of 24°.



I hope all your tests went well Don and can can finally have a nice cool one or a nice drink on a nice day.

And no rain or severe T-Storms or super winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 16C at just past 5AM. Sunshine and 26C temps are being forecast .................. we shall see.

Sunny and 23C now as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 12° on the way to a high of 20° with thunder storms.


----------



## johnp

At just past 10am here .... presently 20C ... mostly sunny sky, cool'ish sea breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with some rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 19° over the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

Bright and sunny at the noon-hour ... 21C ... wind has diminished, so could see the temperature rise a little as we head into the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now at 20° with thunderstorms building in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 31C humidex reading and the chance of a rare thunderstorm sometime tonight. We shall see. Last one was about three years ago.


----------



## BigDL

Too many heats and far, far excessive humids. 

32ºC was/is the high temperature with a high of 41ºC for the humidex temp. Now a far more comfortable 32ºC actual and feel like of 38ºC. 

Still bright and sunny with a few clouds. Wind west 20 km/h becoming light this evening. Low of 19ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a breeze indicating that some rain may be on the way. We shall see, since we actually need a bit of overnight rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a breeze but no rain yet as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

Nice evening, no thunderstorms as predicted and 18°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nice evening, no thunderstorms as predicted and 18°.


And I can even click on my email notice and see your post without having to wait several minutes.

That's nice and I hope it stays so. And hopefully no more mixed up thread postings.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light breeze this morning, but no rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the breeze has stopped. We might have an air temp of 30C today, which would be the first time we topped 30C with no humidex reading in 17 years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a humidex reading of 29C at a bit past 11AM. Going to be a record setting hot day if this trend keeps up. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of cooler days in SW AB. Welcome change as we opened up the windows and got rid of the heat that had gradually built up inside after nearly a week of high 20s/low 30s.


----------



## SINC

Just 13° this morning as we prepare for more thunder storms and a high of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 32C humidex reading. A bit of a breeze helps somewhat.


----------



## BigDL

29ºC and humidex of 36ºC now. A mix of sun and cloud. Wind becoming west 20 km/h this afternoon. High 33. Heavens help us.


----------



## SINC

Now 15° and overcast with a large system of rain and lightning approaching.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon ... 21C ... sunny, with a sea breeze. Warm in the sunshine, out of the wind's influence.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> 29ºC and humidex of 36ºC now. A mix of sun and cloud. Wind becoming west 20 km/h this afternoon. High 33. Heavens help us.


We got as high as 30C with a 36C humidex reading here in St.John's. Have not seen a 30C for air temps in 17 years.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 13C this morning, but it is a good time to open up the windows, listen to the fog horns, and cool off the house for this afternoon's 29C temps.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 22C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

18° and sunny over the noon hour and with a high of 19° and afternoon thunder storms, that will be about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with only a breath of wind. Luckily, not much humidity, but tonight might be a night for the fan on. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C but there is a nice breeze coming through the open windows, and no humidity to make things uncomfortable.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning with heavy fog. A high of 23° today with afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 22C ... a mix of more sun than clouds, light wind. Should get to the mid-20's for the high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C. A fine afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

It's coming down with a monsoon like intensity in downtown Toronto. Our breezeway beside the house is underwater. 

My honey + hound were in the backyard just before it hit and there was that green 'take cover' light. The sky to the west was black and a section of cloud was low and fast moving, not unlike the formation of a funnel cloud.

Yikes!


----------



## mrjimmy

Weather craziness here in TO. Power outages galore and massive flooding. 

Check it out:

Massive rain storm hits Toronto causing flooding and power outages


----------



## John Clay

mrjimmy said:


> Weather craziness here in TO. Power outages galore and massive flooding.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> Massive rain storm hits Toronto causing flooding and power outages


Yep.

Toronto Fire is overwhelmed - they're rescuing a stranded and flooded GO train now, and about 100 other calls.

City of Toronto: Toronto Fire Services


----------



## iMouse

John Clay said:


> Toronto Fire is overwhelmed - they're rescuing a stranded and flooded GO train now, and about 100 other calls.





> BELFIELD RD, ET » ETOBICOKE N GO STA / MCCULLOCH AVE » 2013-07-08 18:18:14 » F13053984 » Rescue - Structural Collapse »
> 0
> » 441 » A142, PL432, S232, P232, HR332, TRS235, R235, LA421, LA333, C14, A421,


Those numbers are dispatched units.


----------



## pm-r

mrjimmy said:


> Weather craziness here in TO. Power outages galore and massive flooding.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> Massive rain storm hits Toronto causing flooding and power outages



That's just bizarre and I can't imagine that much rain.

Like really??? - 75mm-90mm within a few hours!! Gads!!

I think our record here on the Pacific Wet Coast where we live was maybe 50mm, and that was over a 24hr period - not within a few hours!!! And it was bad enough.

I sure hope you can keep safe and avoid any rain or flood damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's just bizarre and I can't imagine that much rain.
> 
> Like really??? - 75mm-90mm within a few hours!! Gads!!
> 
> I think our record here on the Pacific Wet Coast where we live was maybe 50mm, and that was over a 24hr period - not within a few hours!!! And it was bad enough.
> 
> I sure hope you can keep safe and avoid any rain or flood damage.


On Sept. 18th, 2001, St. John's, NL received 106mm of rain, but that was spread out over 8 hours, so I can only imagine the quick flooding that 90mm of rain in a few hours might have caused.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and foggy this morning with the chance of sunshine later around noon.


----------



## SINC

13° here as well as the sun rises on the way to a warm day at 27°.


----------



## iMouse

The final numbers are in.

126 mm (4.96") of rain hammered Toronto yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at just past noon. With no humidity and a light ocean breeze, it is a fine afternoon.


----------



## eMacMan

Down to 4°C for a couple of hours earlier this AM, but looking to be a nice pleasant day.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10:30am ... 23C ... hazy/smoggy blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind.


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant sunny 22° as we approach the noon hour with a nice soft breeze.


----------



## johnp

It was touching 26C in the shade when we went out for our last balcony 'break' at 2pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 20C with some sunshine this afternoon, but now, just like this morning, the fog is rooling in.

A time-lapse view of the fog rolling in - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 11C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and 13C at just past 9AM. Going to be a fine day now that the fog has burned off.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud and 15° this morning with afternoon thunder storms and a high of 27° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, 18C with a light ocean breeze as we approach 1230PM ................ noon in the Maritimes .............. and morning elsewhere in Canada.


----------



## SINC

A mix of sun and cloudy periods at 17° as we near 10:00 a.m.


----------



## SINC

And so another afternoon drama begins:


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 22C .... a mostly cloudy sky, with a decent 'cool'ish-feeling' breeze. A bit of a change in the weather on its way, could see some showers by tomorrow morning.


----------



## johnp

After 1pm ... 24C ... a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Back to looking and feeling like it has been for the past good many days ....


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And so another afternoon drama begins:


Isn't it about time for Mother Nature to give you folks a break for a change?


----------



## SINC

I wish, but the sky to the west is a green/black right now, never a good sign.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I wish, but the sky to the west is a green/black right now, never a good sign.


I got an email from a ex-vmug local member who moved to Edmonton and according to the support tech, her old printer must have got zapped just a few days ago even though all her Mac stuff is plugged into a good AOS surge protector with her last TS.

I added your info about todays TS Warning for that area which she appreciated and will unplug ALL her stuff at the first sign of any thunder, and maybe help protect the new Canon Pixma MG220 unit she picked up today for $30.00 on Sale at the Source.


----------



## SINC

Well, the thunder has indeed begun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of fog horns this morning, but the forecast is for sunshine and 20C temps. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

100 years ago, Death Valley set a scorching record -- 134 degrees - CNN.com

How hot is it where you are????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, posts are starting to duplicate once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sorry, but posts are now starting to triplicate.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly cloudy. Showers beginning early this morning and ending late this morning then 40 percent chance of showers late this afternoon. Risk of thunderstorms this morning. Risk of thundershowers late this afternoon. Amount 2 mm except locally 15 mm in the heaviest showers. Heavier winds. 19ºC with a high of 26 expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is burning off the fog now, with 12C temps and blue sky showing. Should be a nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Overcast at 14° with light rain forecast to continue all day long and a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am here ... 19C ... cloudy, but starting to break, light wind. Forecast calls for clearing, and a high of only 21C.


----------



## SINC

16° with light rain and by the look of the forecast, that is all we have in our future as well.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am ... temperature has dropped to 17C ... some heavy, dark clouds, and a cool wind. At present, not feeling very summer-like!!


----------



## BigDL

26ºC humidex of 36ºC. Mainly cloudy with 40 percent chance of showers. Risk of thundershowers late this afternoon, hopefully to knock down this high humidity. Wind south 20 km/h gusting to 40.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as the sun is setting upon a great day here in St.John's. It was a bit warm with 20C temps in full sunshine, but no humidity to speak of made it a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we approach 10PM. A very quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy as we approach 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, 16ºC. Warm this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

14° and sunny this morning with a high of just 19° today and thankfully, no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 24C with a 32C humidex reading. We could use a bit of rain here.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 18C ... sunshine and blue sky, light wind. High in the low-20's forecasted. A nice spring day!!


----------



## SINC

17° at the noon hour with a very cold and brisk breeze out of the NW. Much too cold for the sun to get us much higher with 18° forecast.


----------



## BigDL

Still bright temp now up to 23ºC fells like 26ºC, with a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 29C humidex reading. A true fan night to help with sleep. Luckily, there is a nice breeze coming through all of the open windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C this morning with no wind. All is still at just past 5AM except for the birds starting to wake up and sing.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° this chilly morning with a high of 19° and afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 21C temps as the sun is now starting to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am ..... 20C ... sunshine, blue sky, light wind. Forecast calls for a high somewhere in the low- to mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 22C as we near 5PM. Most of the afternoon was sunny, but with no real breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, with 17C temps and no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies with 20C temps at just before 8AM. Going to be a hot day today.


----------



## SINC

11° with light rain today and a high of 21°.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... presently 21C ... sunshine and blue sky, light wind. Forecast calls for a high today of 23C.


----------



## johnp

As we near 1:30pm ... 23C (so we've hit the forecasted high for the day - but just barely) ... still sunshine and a mostly blue sky (a few scattered clouds), with a (cooling) breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just after 11PM. No humidity but no ocean breeze either.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 5AM as the eastern horizon is starting to turn pink. Going to be a hot day here in St.John's, with temps as high as 27C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, light rain and 13° on the way to a high today of just 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C with the forecast predicting temps as high as 29C. Luckily, there is not much humidity.


----------



## BigDL

26ºC with feels like 32ºC Mainly sunny. Wind becoming west 20 km/h early this afternoon. High 35. The humidex is projected to go into the high 40ºC. That's just too hot heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 32C humidex reading. The problem is that there is no ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Still 11° with very heavy showers at times. It is very dark and sombre out there, as well as very cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still 11° with very heavy showers at times. It is very dark and sombre out there, as well as very cool.


Send some rain and coolness this way, Sinc. We would use both.


----------



## mrjimmy

Just plain hot here in the asphalt jungle. 

Not ridiculously humid but enough to make it feel like 36 they say. I say it feels hotter than that. The hound dog says it feels even hotter than hotter than that.

Cooling off to an absolute frigid 25 by later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Archival Moments | Selections from the archives, live from St. John's, NL

July 15 in Newfoundland was traditionally known as St. Swithin’s Day, (or more properly, Swithun) a day on which people watch the weather for tradition says that whatever the weather is like on St. Swithin’s Day, it will continue so for the next forty days.

Nearly 30C in the shade with a 33C humidex reading. My dogs are cooling off in the shade in the green grass under a tree. Smart dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

How rare is 30° at St. John's? We've only 'officially' hit the mark 8 times, since record keeping began in 1882! The hottest day on record, without any humidex reading, was on July 6th 1983, when it hit 31.5°. We are half a degree under 30C right now at 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm ..... 24C ... sunshine and blue sky, w/breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got to 31.2C, making it the second hottest day on record here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is upon us just now, with temps at 15C as we approach 6AM. Should be another great day, just not as hot. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning under sunny skies with a pleasant high today of 23.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny, which is half of what we received yesterday. Going to be a milder and nicer day today.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... currently 25C ... sunny, blue sky, light wind. A warm morning!!! Forecast calls for a high of anything from the mid-20's to low-30's, depending on where one is relative to the water (and ocean breezes).


----------



## SINC

19°, calm and sunny as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we approach 7PM. The end of a grand afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny with smoke haze from Quebec forest fires. 

Temperature at the start of my day was 19º C and only climbed to 24ºC as the high. The highest humidex temperature was 28ºC. Presently a pleasant 23º C.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm, it was 28C (in the shade) when we went out for our last balcony break. Some sunshine and thin cloud ... warm!!


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as the sun is slowly setting in the west, causing the white clouds up above to take on a pinkish hue in the blue sky. Still, a grand evening to sit out on the back deck and have a glass of wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

The eastern horizon is a golden color as the sun is slowly rising. I love watching the sunrise .................. although we could use a bit of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine, blue skies up above and 15C temps with a light ocean breeze makes this a grand day so far.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 27° in the sunshine.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudiness increasing. 30 percent chance of showers late this afternoon. 23ºC with a projected high of 29ºC, with increasing cloudiness the humidex might be unbearable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## mrjimmy

I'm currently sitting in the shade right in the middle of the downtown core. It says 30 but it feels like 40. You know that blast of heat when you open the oven door to check on the roast? Well this is hotter.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 24C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, light breeze. Forecasts call for clearing, and high in the mid- to high-20's.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 22° as we near noon with sunshine and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach 5PM. Sunshine and blue skies make this a great afternoon.


----------



## macintosh doctor

oven over here in Ontario.. but our trusty voted officials are saying its not a heat wave yet.. LOL
my electrical consumption is saying otherwise - these the same untrusting officials that say our economy is booming LOL


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm ... it was 25C outside in the shade on our balcony for our first 'break'. Sunny sky, very little in the way of cloud left, light breeze.


----------



## pm-r

macintosh doctor said:


> oven over here in Ontario.. but our trusty voted officials are saying its not a heat wave yet.. LOL
> my electrical consumption is saying otherwise - these the same untrusting officials that say our economy is booming LOL



A bit different at:

Ottawa Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Ontario Canada

And even a Warning:

Ottawa, CA
LOCAL WEATHER

SEVERE THUNDERSTORM
WATCH


----------



## macintosh doctor

pm-r said:


> A bit different at:
> 
> Ottawa Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Ontario Canada
> 
> And even a Warning:
> 
> Ottawa, CA
> LOCAL WEATHER
> 
> SEVERE THUNDERSTORM
> WATCH


okay - they have been saying storms and rain for 3 days.. but my body sweat says otherwise. LOL

if I was a muffin in an oven I would be done by now..  - but sadly the heat continues. 
GTA - is an oven.


----------



## eMacMan

Brief but very powerful thunderstorm. I was driving on the highway and the wipers could not keep up. I found a safe spot and pulled over for about 3 minutes and it stopped completely


----------



## pm-r

macintosh doctor said:


> okay - they have been saying storms and rain for 3 days.. but my body sweat says otherwise. LOL
> 
> if I was a muffin in an oven I would be done by now..  - but sadly the heat continues.
> GTA - is an oven.



I feel for you and we'd sure be inside with the air conditioner On full and doors and windows closed, even if I do have to use 5gal buckets for the condensate, as the plumber forgot to install a drain.

Will fix that one day with a 'Round 'Tuit'.

But it looks like things will improve for Friday.

Right now they're saying "stifling" and worse for your area. 

Heat Wave Coming to a Violent End for Some on Friday - Canadian Weather Blog Weather Blog


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light breeze as we approach 10PM. A very quiet evening. We could use a bit of overnight rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got a bit of rain overnight. Currently, it is cloudy and 15C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

19ºC Cloudy. 60 percent chance of showers early this morning. Clearing near noon. High 27ºC


----------



## SINC

15° and sunny on the way to a warm 28° this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a very light rain falling. We needed this sort of day since things were getting very dry.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> 17C with a very light rain falling. We needed this sort of day since things were getting very dry.


:lmao:
What about baked and well done. 
News is reporting a guy placed a tray of cookies on his dash of his car, went to work
Came back they were done! LOL
That's how hit it is here in Toronto. GTA
Now he says his car smells like a bakery.


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> :lmao:
> What about baked and well done.
> News is reporting a guy placed a tray of cookies on his dash of his car, went to work
> Came back they were done! LOL
> That's how hit it is here in Toronto. GTA
> Now he says his car smells like a bakery.


Well, the rain suddenly got heavy for about five minutes. We need the rain so as not to have to water the lawns and flower gardens.

Stay cool, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 22C ... mostly sunny sky, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

24° and it feels like 29° as we near the noon hour.


----------



## macintosh doctor

YIPPIE!!
IT LOOKS LIKE IT COOLED OFF
LOL
with humidity 43..


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 15° and sunny on the way to a warm 28° this afternoon.


Finally it seems that you'll get a nice but rather warm day, but without rain or thunder storms or hail for a change.


----------



## pm-r

Opps!! It looks like I may have spoken too soon.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Tornados reported North of Toronto.. batten down the hatches captain, we are in for a rough ride tonight..


----------



## SINC

A warm 18° this morning on the way to 23° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we approach 9AM. Going to be a nice day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with sunshine at just past noon.


----------



## SINC

18° as the family leaves for the K Days parade in Edmonton this morning while I dog sit and work on the motor home in preparations for Monday's trip.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, rainy high humidity. winds out of the south 17º C with a high of 25º.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10am .... 23C ... sunishine, with rather heavy smog, very light wind. Could use some rain to clean the air!!! Forecast calls for a high in the mid-20's (higher inland), and more of this kind of weather for the next 5 days. It's been a long spell without rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with a light ocean breeze. A grand day.


----------



## groovetube

Tornado warnings issued as storm moves through Ontario, Quebec | CTV News

What... is with the weather?


----------



## IllusionX

Yes. Tornado warning in Montreal as well.


----------



## iMouse

IllusionX said:


> Yes. Tornado warning in Montreal as well.


Hydro-Quebec already has a lot of people without power.

You seem to have been spared that indignity. :clap:


----------



## groovetube

this time. A friend out in Quebec just had her power restored.

It's headed your way though I hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light breeze as we head towards midnight.


----------



## BigDL

21ºC A mix of sun and cloud. 60 percent chance of showers or thundershowers this afternoon with a high of 32ºC.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 23° with thunderstorms this afternoon.


----------



## mrjimmy

Another monster thunderstorm came ripping through last evening around 6pm. It was the crescendo to the symphonic buildup of heat and humidity that we've been blanketed under the past week.

Immediately afterwards it cooled off about 15 degrees and the remaining pinkish light was magical.

I awoke this morning only to discover the storm was much worse than we thought.

This being one of it's victims:

‘The Maple Leaf Forever’ no more: Storm knocks down tree tied to Canadian history | Toronto Star

Very sad indeed. I just drove by it the other day and admired it's grandeur.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Another monster thunderstorm came ripping through last evening around 6pm. It was the crescendo to the symphonic buildup of heat and humidity that we've been blanketed under the past week.
> 
> Immediately afterwards it cooled off about 15 degrees and the remaining pinkish light was magical.
> 
> I awoke this morning only to discover the storm was much worse than we thought.
> 
> This being one of it's victims:
> 
> ‘The Maple Leaf Forever’ no more: Storm knocks down tree tied to Canadian history | Toronto Star
> 
> Very sad indeed. I just drove by it the other day and admired it's grandeur.


Very sad. The tree might not be forever, but the sentiment in the song it inspired shall live on. Paix, mon ami.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxOhk4Lk9aE[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 21C. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 21C ... sunshine and grey-blue sky, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a warm 23C with some nice breezes to help with the heat.


----------



## eMacMan

Since the song was written 146 years ago and the tree was described as large at that time, I will guess the true age to be closer to 200 years old.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we approach 10PM, with a beautiful nearly full moon rising high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice sunrise at just past 6AM. Going to be a warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few rumbles of thunder, which is quite rare here in St.John's, but no rain. It is again sunny and 20C but with no ocean breeze.


----------



## mrjimmy

Dr.G. said:


> Very sad. The tree might not be forever, but the sentiment in the song it inspired shall live on. Paix, mon ami.
> 
> The Maple Leaf forever (original version) - YouTube


And from the ashes...

Toronto 'Maple Leaf Forever' tree lives on through offspring | Toronto Star

A good news story after the fairly incredible destruction from Friday's storm. There were huge trees felled on many streets in the east end of the City; the famous Maple being one of them.

As I walked home last night I looked up in awe at the canopy of large trees on every street. Each one with massive limbs reaching out from the trunk. Beautiful and ominous.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cooler here, thank God.

Windows open and air con off. THis may not last the day but the fresh air and silence is lovely this morning.


----------



## johnp

Just after 9am here .... currently just a teeny bit above 20C ... bright and sunny, very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high at or near the mid-20's. ... the dry and warm continues!!


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 32C humidex reading, but a strong warm breeze helps to cool things down.


----------



## SINC

Lovely afternoon at 21°, light breeze and sunny skies.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly sunny, high of 22ºC light winds no humidity, a very nice day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 933PM, with a beautiful full moon rising in the southeastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

How many shopping days before Christmas?


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as the sun is just now rising upon Canada's eastern-most shores. Enjoy the day. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this morning. Going to be a warm day.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning and we are under yet another severe weather warning. Pouring rain and a warning that there will be damaging winds with this storm. What a day to be on the road in the motor home.


----------



## BigDL

17ºC and Sunny. Becoming a mix of sun and cloud this afternoon. High of 27.


----------



## johnp

10am .... presently 21C ... sunny, grey'ish-blue sky, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, blue sky, with 23C temps, but no humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Evening all. A huge full moon is rising our of the southeastern horizon. A beautiful sight. 19C at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C with blue skies and a light ocean breeze. Going to be another fine day.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... currently 23C ... sunny and grey'ish-blue sky, little to no wind. Another, in what is turning out to be a long line of dry and warm days.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 26C humidex reading, which makes this a hot day by our standards. Sunny with a light breeze.


----------



## johnp

Mid-noon .... 24C ... sunny, cloudless sky, light breeze. We reached the forecasted high for the day, but suspect it will go a touch higher.
Heh Marc ... matching temperatures (east side/west side) .... we'll raise a "toast" to that on the balcony soon!! (heh, any excuse for a drink, eh!!  )


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at just past 6PM.


----------



## BigDL

Heavy rain showers. Amount 15 mm. Fog patches developing this evening. 15ºC.


----------



## johnp

26C .. at 2pm, when we went out for our last balcony break ... in the shade, before the sun came around to hit us!!


----------



## pm-r

Still a nice warm and calm evening here, and todays "super moon" should be rising, but hidden behind the trees for us to watch, and we're both tired and heading for slumber land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C with some much needed rain in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning here in Battleford with a high of 23° and afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and a bit humid from the much-needed overnight rain.

Now, four hours later, we jumped to 25C with a 35C humidex reading.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am here .... currently 24C ... sunshine and "dirty-looking" grey-blue sky, light breeze. And the beat goes on -- dry and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

When it hit 35C with the humidex, St.John's was the hottest spot in Canada ............... warmer than parts of Florida.


----------



## BigDL

From a poor forecast yesterday (rain for today) to a lovely warm (slightly humid) Sunny day today.

27ºC nice breeze, humidex went 35º but the breeze kept things pleasant.


----------



## johnp

When we went outside for our last balcony break (at 1:30pm here, our balcony still totally-shaded from any sun) ... it was 26C ... haven't a clue what the humidex was at the time, or is now ... but that's the temperature read from our thermometer. 
Inland areas of BC have been basking/baking in 30+C weather for a good many days .... and without humidex readings.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 31C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a strong wind blowing through all of the open windows.


----------



## Macfury

Left all the windows open today so the house could cool from a balmy 24 to 21. Cool outside this evening,


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Left all the windows open today so the house could cool from a balmy 24 to 21. Cool outside this evening,


"Send us your tired, your poor, your huddled masses", yearning to be cool .............. or just send some cool temps this way. It is forecast that tomorrow will be the hottest day (factoring in the humidex) on record here in St.John's. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

16ºC Cloudy. High 21ºC a rather straight forward situation predicted. We'll see how the day unfolds.


----------



## SINC

6° under sunny skies with a high today of 21° here in Battleford, Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 35C humidex reading, and it is not even noon. This is being forecast as potentially being the hottest day here in St.John's since accurate records were kept. We shall see.


----------



## IllusionX

9c this morning. 30c 2 days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 39C humidex reading, the hottest day in St.John's since accurate records were kept.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... currently 23C ... sunshine, cloudless sky, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 40C with the humidex for about half an hour, setting a record here in St.John's. Currently 27C with a 35C humidex reading. Break out the fans for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 32C humidex reading .................... but with no strong winds.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 24C with a 32C humidex reading .................... but with no strong winds.


I sure hope you get some cooling wind later with the windows open to get a good night sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope you get some cooling wind later with the windows open to get a good night sleep.


Merci, mon ami. We did and needed the help of fans to stay comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading and it is not even 6AM yet. We are in for another hot and humid day here in St.John's, NL. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just 8° here in Battleford this morning, but 15° at home where we are headed today and a high of 25° there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading as we approach 11AM. Looking to beat our all time record for heat .................. set yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 28C with a 27C humidex reading. This is way too hot for us, since it matches what they are experiencing in parts of Florida today.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... currently 23C .... sunshine, w/a few light whispers of thin cloud, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got up to 39C with the humidex, and for 44 hours we were as hot or hotter than either Tampa or New Orleans. Then, all of a sudden, it started to rain for about 5 minutes. When the skies cleared, it was down to 23C and a 28C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 31C humidex reading, but no wind or breeze. Going to need the fans tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 31C humidex reading at just past 5AM. A very still and quiet morning. Might just take a glass of ice tea out on my back deck and enjoy watching the sunrise.


----------



## SINC

17° with light rain and a high today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 26C with a 35C humidex reading. It is as if St.John's was moved to Tampa. Still, all this heat and humidity should end by tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

19ºC Cloudy, showers or periods of drizzle. Risk of thunderstorms early this afternoon, the temperature is going for a high of 21ºC.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am .... presently 22C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Clearing for the afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 37C humidex reading. Once again, we are Canada's hot spot. Many folks are taking a special charter flight to Windsor, ON to cool off. Smart people.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a humidex of 29C .............. finally something under 30C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had some rare thunder and lightening overnight, with some needed rain to break the humidity. Currently a pleasant 19C with no humidex reading. At long last. Three days of being Canada's hot spot was a bit much.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° this morning, overcast with showers and a high today of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and a quiet 20C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## BigDL

19ºC Mainly cloudy. High of 20ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light drizzle. So nice not to have temps twice this warm.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... currently 21C ... sunshine, cloudless sky, light breeze. High for the day forecasted to be in the low- to mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 13C which is about a third of what it was last night. At least tonight we shall be able to get some sleep without fans going everywhere.


----------



## SINC

11° and overcast with yet another day of cold wind and rain with a high of 17°.


----------



## BigDL

Presently 17ºC another day of cloudy with 60 percent chance of showers or drizzle. High going for 23ºC.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we're stuck at 11° but the sun is trying to appear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C temps. A fine summer's day.


----------



## johnp

22C when we went out on our balcony for our first break at 1pm. Sunshine, pretty much a cloudless sky, and light to moderate breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and clear skies at midnight.


----------



## BigDL

17ºC another day of mainly cloudy with 60 percent chance of showers. Risk of thundershowers late this afternoon. Fog patches this morning a high of 24ºC predicted.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly 6° this morning with sun in the forecast and a high today of 19°. Very cold weather for July.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy at just past 9AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some sunshine as we approach 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Mid morning and we've struggled to get to 12° with some sunny periods.


----------



## eMacMan

Started the morning out at 1°C, feels like 0°, very close to a record low for the day. Still if we reach 20°C that will be a big improvement over yesterdays 13°, as is the sunshine.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Started the morning out at 1°C, feels like 0°, very close to a record low for the day. Still if we reach 20°C that will be a big improvement over yesterdays 13°, as is the sunshine.



Yikes that's cold!!

Even my son in Whitehorse Yk woke up to mid-high teen temps!! And heading for the high 20s later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 2PM. Sounds like a poem.


----------



## partsguy

Barely coming up to 10 am here on the West Coast and it's already in the low 20's. Clear blue sky. No rain forecast for today.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... currently 23C ... sunshine, cloudless sky, light breeze. And the "summer beat" goes on ....


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we struggled to get to just 16° for now. Sheesh.


----------



## BigDL

We've had some heavy showers this afternoon with one clap of thunder...so far, 23ºC with the feel like temp of 31ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with blue skies and sunshine and no humidity. A fine afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nearly noon and we struggled to get to just 16° for now. Sheesh.



Same here Don, sunny but cool, maybe just 18C max on our thermometer, accuweather says 15C - 16C and a very cool breeze and quite cool in the shade. Not a comfortable warm summer day at all.


----------



## eMacMan

We just hit 18°C as well. Looks like 20°C was a bit of a pipe dream on the part of EC. Cool east wind but so far no moisture.


----------



## SINC

Just watching the evening news weather. Coldest July on record in 30 years with record lows in many Alberta communities this morning. Global warming my ass.


----------



## partsguy

West coast has broken the record for hours of sunshine for the month. We'll see if we get rain tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

partsguy said:


> West coast has broken the record for hours of sunshine for the month. We'll see if we get rain tomorrow.



Gee, I thought we had two hours to go from 7pm before the record is broken, but it looks like it will be and as good as done.

But maybe southern VI and the greater Victoria area is a bit different.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C as we approach 6AM. No nice sunrise today.


----------



## Dr.G.

partsguy said:


> West coast has broken the record for hours of sunshine for the month. We'll see if we get rain tomorrow.


Wow!!!!!!!!! We get about that amount of real sunshine in a year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watching the evening news weather. Coldest July on record in 30 years with record lows in many Alberta communities this morning. Global warming my ass.


We just had our hottest July ever here in St. John's, with three days when the humidex was between 38-40C, making us the hot spot in Canada for three straight days. That never happens.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 10° this morning on the way to a sunny (and more normal) high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the feeling that a thunderstorm might be upon us as the clouds get darker by the minute. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

22ºC Sunny. Becoming a mix of sun and cloud this afternoon. Wind lights going for a high of 25ºC.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 22C ... light cloud cover forming, filtered sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny. A big change from earlier today.


----------



## johnp

We hit 24C out on our first balcony break ... that's well-before the 'filtered sun' actually hit our balcony. Forecast calls for clouding over - which is definitely what it's doing - and the "possibilities" of some rain showers, somewhere in the area, late this evening or overnight. I'll bet they will not happen here. We'll be back to the "sunshine of '13" tomorrow -- but only time will tell, eh!!

edit to add:

Now 3:15pm ... and most of the cloud cover has disappeared ... it's back to sunshine ... we face west, so there's goes any 'shade' we had hoped to see this afternoon and evening for our apartment, and our tv/dvd veiwing!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and all the forecasted rain never came. A very quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with sunshine at 630AM. Going to be a sunny warm day.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 15ºC. Becoming a mix of sun and cloud this morning with a high of 28ºC.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to a sunny and warm day at 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 10AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... currently 21C ... overcast this morning, sky now beginning to show some signs of clearing, little to no wind.


----------



## Kazak

Hope you're enjoying the change as much as I am, johnp.


----------



## johnp

Kazak said:


> Hope you're enjoying the change as much as I am, johnp.


I am (or did) ... enjoyed my early-am walk, and found my shopping chores to be much-easier to do this morning!!
It's attempting to change here, but sure slowly ... we're still overcast, presently 23C out on our still shaded balcony ... it's feeling rather muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with clear skies and no wind. A very quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

24° and sunny with a light breeze, a very pleasant evening for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C tonight with a light breeze and clear skies. An ideal night for stargazing, which I have been doing for the past couple of hours.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 20C tonight with a light breeze and clear skies. An ideal night for stargazing, which I have been doing for the past couple of hours.


Maybe add the ISS viewing to your stargazing and at least from our area it's back for normal time viewing on Aug 5th.

NASA - Spot The Station

But select your area instead.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe add the ISS viewing to your stargazing and at least from our area it's back for normal time viewing on Aug 5th.
> 
> NASA - Spot The Station
> 
> But select your area instead.


Interesting. We shall see .................. no pun intended. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A truly spectacular sunrise is forming in the eastern skies, so I am going to take some coffee out on my back deck to watch it bring sunshine to Canada's east coast.


----------



## BigDL

Bright 17ºC Increasing cloudiness. Winds are light this afternoon a high of 23ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 9AM. A grand day is in store for us today.


----------



## SINC

16° under scattered cloud with a high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C with a light breeze.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting. We shall see .................. no pun intended. Paix, mon ami.


If you're interested in viewing the ISS, the tracking site is quite handy as well and lots of info:

ISSTracker ~ Real-Time Location Tracking of the International Space Station

Meanwhile a cool 15C here today @ 10ish and rain showers and no sign of any sunshine.


----------



## eMacMan

Cool wet and dreary.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... presently 18C ... overcast, light rain showers, breezy. Our first rain ... after 30+ days without.

edit to add update:
At 1:30pm ... still 18C, overcast, and the odd shower.


----------



## pm-r

We could use some of the sun and heat that Marc is experiencing as we've been getting some quite heavy rain showers, actually quite needed and also welcome for the garden, but it dropped down to below 13C here and I finally had to turn on our heat pump.

Bizarre for Aug 2nd!!


----------



## SINC

A warm, windless and sunny 22° makes for a perfect afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach midnight. All is still.


----------



## SINC

Still a very pleasant 22° evening. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

We had some needed overnight rain. It is now a pleasant 16C.


----------



## SINC

13° with scattered cloud and a high today of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 17C morning. Still very quiet.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am ... currently 21C ... mostly overcast sky, light wind. Forecast calls for clearing in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, sunshine and 20C temps. Turned out to be a grand evening.


----------



## SINC

24° with scattered clouds and a nice cool breeze about 10 km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C at just past 9PM. A grand evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

A very nice morning at 14° on the way to 24° with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light warm rain falling.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A very nice morning at 14° on the way to 24° with afternoon thunderstorms.



I talked with my son in Okotoks last evening who's in-laws have a horse breeding/boarding farm, and they are getting really frustrated that they can't cut anything for hay as it rains almost every second day and no chance for anything to dry out, including the driveway to their new house.

If it's not just rain, then the thunderstorms roll in and dump a bunch of hail.

He can't use the gravel he was going to use from the river below the property as the recent floods swept it away.

It sounds like its pain wet and muddy there.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9am .... currently just a shade below 21C ... overcast, but starting to brighten, little to no wind. A warm and slightly muggy morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

John, we have a warm and slightly muggy afternoon here in St.John's. Seems like coast to coast is similar, other than the fact that it is 135PM here and 805AM there.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, we have a warm and slightly muggy afternoon here in St.John's. Seems like coast to coast is similar, other than the fact that it is 135PM here and 805AM there.


It's supposed to clear here, as the day goes on, much like yesterday ... time will tell.

It's a quiet day for us, but not for the many thousands who will head to downtown Vancouver today to watch the "Pride Parade". The daughter will be there with a few friends - they've booked a rooftop spot (over a restaurant), where they will have breakfast first, then be able to sit back and watch the parade (with an inobstructed view). 

The parade's a long one -- usually some 2 or more hours. And attracts a very large crowd -- the authorities expect 300,000+ to be there. Too long, and too many people for me to feel comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> It's supposed to clear here, as the day goes on, much like yesterday ... time will tell.
> 
> It's a quiet day for us, but not for the many thousands who will head to downtown Vancouver today to watch the "Pride Parade". The daughter will be there with a few friends - they've booked a rooftop spot (over a restaurant), where they will have breakfast first, then be able to sit back and watch the parade (with an inobstructed view).
> 
> The parade's a long one -- usually some 2 or more hours. And attracts a very large crowd -- the authorities expect 300,000+ to be there. Too long, and too many people for me to feel comfortable.


I was at Woodstock, so I can envision 300,000+ people all in one location.


----------



## SINC

Now 18° but we have lost our sunshine. A dark, dull sky of a single colour is unusual for us.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... it's currently 22C, and the sky's clearing nicely, a light breeze. Perfect timing for all the people downtown and waiting for the big parade to start (11am, I think).

edit to update:
We hit 25C out on our balcony before the sun came around. Sunshine and a clear, blue sky now at 3:30pm. Looks like a warm evening ahead, as this sun penetrates our dwelling!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a nice sunrise forming in the eastern horizon. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to 21° today with afternoon and evening thunderstorms. We were under a severe thunderstorm watch for eight hours yesterday that was eery. So still and close that you could hear traffic on the Anthony Henday bypass, some three kilometres away. Not a storm developed, but we are in for more of the same today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy. A dull and quiet Monday.


----------



## johnp

At 8:30am ..... 22C ... sunshine and blue sky, little to no wind. A warm morning, forecasted to be an even warmer afternoon.


----------



## SINC

16° and sunny without a breath of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling. After a dry July, this is helpful.


----------



## johnp

24C as we head to mid-noon, and get ready to go out on the (still all-shaded) balcony for our first break from what we've each been doing. Blue sky, and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

13° and sunny with a high of 24° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C with a nice ocean breeze and no humidity.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 23C ... sunshine and cloudless sky, very light breeze. A warm morning, heading to an even warmer afternoon ... forecasted to hit about 25C or so.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 19° as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C with a nice breeze to keep things quite nice outside.


----------



## johnp

The temperature was touching 25C when we went out for our first balcony break an hour ago. It's now approaching 1:30pm, and still full sunshine, with a (sort of) blue sky, and a breeze. More balcony time soon.
... have a friend hanging out waiting for us!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> The temperature was touching 25C when we went out for our first balcony break an hour ago. It's now approaching 1:30pm, and still full sunshine, with a (sort of) blue sky, and a breeze. More balcony time soon.
> ... have a friend hanging out waiting for us!!



That sure looks like a well cultured companion. ;-)


----------



## SINC

Sunny, 21° slight breeze and, well, just right for moi!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a gentle ocean breeze. Gone are the nights when it was so hot and humid we needed fans on all night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 16C at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

13° and overcast with rain today and a high of 20°. Looks like a rain filled weekend ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C as we approach 10AM. Very still with no wind at all.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 23C .... sunshine and a little thin, high cloud, very light breeze. Another in the long line of warm mornings we've been having this summer. Forecasted to hit a high in the mid- to high-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 2PM, with some sunshine now starting to break through the cloud cover. A fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

It was 24C out on our balcony for our first break of the afternoon .... it's now pushing to 2pm, and the sun has come around enough to hit the railing .. so no more readings today. But another break soon ... where I'll get to expose a little of the body (feet, legs, eh!!) to the warming rays!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 16C temps and a nice sunset forming in the west at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies as we await the sunrise here in Canada's far east.


----------



## SINC

12° with scattered cloud and a pleasant high of 21°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 21C ... sunshine, cloudless sky, light breeze. Forecasts call for a high around the mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 4PM. Good day to garden.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon ... 23+C ... the same clear sun and sky conditions, and light breeze. Looks like we'll reach the forecasted high soon. Some nice balcony times ahead for the afternoon.

edit to update:
Now 1:15pm, 25C, and we've just come inside after some balcony time. No sun hitting our side of the building yet, but it's plenty warm, and will be a touch too warm when it does come around, and especially so when it hits and penetrates our windows for the late-afternoon and evening hours!!! Shades and fans help a little, but it's still warm, and makes for some quite uncomfortable sitting and sleeping at times!!


----------



## pm-r

I hope you're not complaining John, but then again you could always move to some cooler location.


----------



## SINC

Time to tinfoil the windows to reflect some of that sun John? 

18° here in bright sunshine and no wind at all. Just right for me!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C with clear skies and no wind at just past 7PM. Going to be a grand night for stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with 16C temps and no wind. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

14° and headed up to 22° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this morning. Another good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ... 22C ... sunshine and cloudless sky, light breeze. Forecast calls for clear sky, and high of about 25C in these parts, higher inland.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, windy and 18° at the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C as we near 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... 24C ... same sun and sky conditions. Marc ... we're "matching up" (the two coasts) once again!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 11:30am ... 24C ... same sun and sky conditions. Marc ... we're "matching up" (the two coasts) once again!!


We have a slight ocean breeze coming out of the east ............ your ocean breeze should come from the west. Still, it is a grand day on both coasts. :clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

A very warm afternoon here ... it was 26C in the shade for our last balcony break ... but now (2:30pm) that the sun's around and hitting us .. we've bailed out and headed inside. A hot evening ahead!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and no wind. Going to go out on my back deck with my telescope.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 17C with clear skies and no wind. Going to go out on my back deck with my telescope.


You should be able to get a good view of the ISS passing overhead as well as several meteoroids without even using your telescope this evening or later views.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You should be able to get a good view of the ISS passing overhead as well as several meteoroids without even using your telescope this evening or later views.


Saw one, pm-r, but no ISS. The meteor shower is tonight for the next few nights.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with still clear skies and no wind. All is very quiet and dark as we approach 5AM.


----------



## johnp

Just a touch shy of 24C, as we head to 11am. An overcast morning, with a few drops of rain, but starting to show some signs of clearing. Muggy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Just a touch shy of 24C, as we head to 11am. An overcast morning, with a few drops of rain, but starting to show some signs of clearing. Muggy!!


20C on this side of our great country, but it is not muggy .......... but signs of some needed rain are in the sky as the clouds darken. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon, it's actually cooled a little .... 23C now, and very breezy, suspect the wind will blow this cloud away. It's already not as 'close' as it was earlier, and feels cooler.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 25°, our forecast high so I suspect we will gain a few more degrees before supper.


----------



## johnp

Went outside just before 1pm ... quite a change, wind had dropped, much of the sky had cleared, and the temperature had popped up to 25C. That's our forecasted high for the day as well Don ... but we'll likely gain a degree or two on that as well. It's definitely looking and feeling like another warm and sunny afternoon/evening ahead. According to the weather forecast for the next few days .. a bit of a 'cooling' trend .. high's of 21C forecasted for Sunday and Monday, and might/could see a thunderstorm late Sunday.


----------



## pm-r

The cloud cover and overnight rain has passed here, but unfortunately according to accuweather, the clouds will be coming back later this evening with possible thunderstorms which will make any Perseid meteor shower viewing a bit disappointing.

My sister who has been up at her cabin on Cameron Lake and enjoys sleeping out on its deck said the number of shooting stars was really amazing, and that was before the peak.

Of course, no artificial lighting up at her cabin that sure helps.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning on the way to a warm 28° with thundershowers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny with a 28C humidex reading. Usually in August we no longer get humidex readings above 25C.


----------



## Appleukit

16C and sunny, air quality is good, uv is high at 8 and chance of precipitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Appleukit said:


> 16C and sunny, air quality is good, uv is high at 8 and chance of precipitation.


Where are you located, Appleukit?


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am .... just a shade over 20C ... overcast, quite breezy. Forecast calls for a high of about 21C, the possibility of rain, and maybe a thunderstorm thrown in the mix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 23C temps and a humidex reading of 27C, but there is a strong ocean breeze to keep things very pleasant.


----------



## johnp

Now 10:20am .... watched the rain moving into our area about a half hour ago -- there was one good clap of thunder, and it's been raining since then. Good to see .. it's much-needed. It's 22C.


----------



## johnp

As we head into the noon hour .... currently 19C ... overcast, but no rain for the past good while, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

23° with a feels like temp of 28° and thunderstorms building in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with blue skies and lots of sunshine still.


----------



## Znook

16C at 21:17 here in RRC. Low cloud cover moving north threatens rain but there is the odd portal of clear sky in evidence. Wind is <5 mph so it should be a reasonable night tonight.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30am ... 23C, sun, blue sky, and clouds, light breeze. Like what the rain earlier today did to the air .. it looks and seems so much cleaner, and that closeness is gone - yeah!!

edit to update:
As we head to 4pm ... sunshine, with a blue and cloudless sky!! Another warm evening ahead!!!


----------



## SINC

Would you believe hot?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps. Going outside soon to see the meteor shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night, I saw some real streakers, and then I got up early this morning to see some of the pre-dawn meteorites as well. It is rare that the skies are so clear and the temps mild late at night and early in the morning, but that is what we received. Currently, we have very clear skies, no wind and 16C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 25° with rain. I guess the shingling crew won't be starting our house today.


----------



## Znook

The southerly wind continues at a slow rate of knots, with dark thunderclouds interspersed with sections of bright sky. Temps currently around 16C with a low of 14 overnight. More of the same expected for the next 24hrs.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny with a nice breeze. Just finished staining part of my back deck since this is the ideal weather for such a task.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am .... 23C ... sunshine and some cloud, light breeze. Already at the forecasted high for the day.


----------



## SINC

19° and the rain has held off. The shingle installers dropped a bin and will do the back garage/shop this afternoon and the house tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## johnp

At 1:10pm ... 24C ... and a bright, sunny sky, light sea breeze. An hour ago it was mostly overcast, and the breeze felt quite cool (at least coming through our windows!!). My arthritis doesn't approve of all these weather changes over so little time!!! But at present, at least it doesn't feel as close as it had earlier today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies. A grand night to go outside again to see the meteorite shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see the last of the meteorite showers, and I was not disappointed. Clear skies and 16C temps with no wind made this a fine morning to be outside and gazing at the heavens.


----------



## SINC

Unlike your experience, my trip out to see the meteor showers was a failure with overcast skies. This marks the third year in a row I have not been able to see them.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 30C humidex reading. This is very warm for this time of year. Still, it is sunny outside with little wind which is keeping things warm.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Unlike your experience, my trip out to see the meteor showers was a failure with overcast skies. This marks the third year in a row I have not been able to see them.



About the same here, yet we finally had a nice clear sky last night, but meteor viewing at several times throughout the night and into the small am hours was a dismal failure - again!!

One streak, several satellites and the ISS all viewable. So I guess they must have all moved over to the East coast!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies and a light ocean breeze as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with no wind and rain on the way at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

18° here this morning as the sun peeks over the horizon on the way to a sunny and hot 29° today.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10:30am ..... 24C ... bright, but overcast sky, light wind. Feels very 'close'. Forecast calls for rain to come in later, on or before this evening, and overnight, with showers lingering around tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

Just did a balcony break from 12:30 - 1:20pm .... it was 27C ... overcast, and muggy!!!! A warm early-afternoon so far -- wouldn't mind the rain coming in early to drop this temperature, and break this 'closeness'.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Just did a balcony break from 12:30 - 1:20pm .... it was 27C ... overcast, and muggy!!!! A warm early-afternoon so far -- wouldn't mind the rain coming in early to drop this temperature, and break this 'closeness'.



You've got to be kidding John!!

It's overcast and 17C cool here!! 

In fact the heat pump came on earlier as we had the doors open as our painter is busy painting inside our house. But not as stinky paint this time.


----------



## SINC

This pretty much sums up the high humidity we are experiencing. Second shot is of the thermometer on the shady side of our motor home.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> You've got to be kidding John .


Nope ... overcast and very sticky warm here. It'll break some time ... we hope ... but in the meantime, it's short bottoms and no top weather!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We had rain most of the day, and it is now a pleasant 17C with clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as the overnight rain finally has stopped, allowing me the opportunity to let my dogs out back.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 19° under clear skies and headed up to 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 9AM with the skies slowly starting to clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 22C. Feels like rain once again.


----------



## SINC

Already 22° with a feels like temp of 27°. It's gonna be another hot, sticky one here.


----------



## johnp

JUst after 9:30am .... 22C ... overcast, light breeze, and muggy. Forecast calls for clouds and some showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C temps, but with a strong breeze and no humidity, it a grand afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... just a touch over 22C ... clouds seem to be attempting to touch the ground, rain drizzle, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with sunshine and blue skies and a nice ocean breeze at just past 6PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## johnp

Since my last post .... it's dropped to 21C ... heavily-overcast, with periods of rain & drizzle (mostly drizzle) .. some much-needed moisture for our plant friends who have hoping for it!!! I can hear them call .. "A little more please!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 830PM as the sun has set and the stars are now coming out in the clear skies up above.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern horizon. I shall take a cup of coffee out on my back deck to greet the start of a new day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and rain in our future today as we head upwards toward a high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 1PM. A quiet day.


----------



## pm-r

Thick heavy low ground fog and across the inlet here this morning, a cool 16C and showers forecast, with some sunny breaks between the clouds. Not really August weather.


----------



## johnp

Just aftwr 10am ... 23C ... cloudy, but bright sky, light wind. Forecast calls for cloudy periods, with chances of showers. It's still rather muggy, a good shower would help matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C with big white clouds drifting in the sky.


----------



## johnp

Just into the noon hour .... presently 25+C ... a bright, but clouded sky, with some small blue and sun breaks, light breeze. Getting warm, and still very 'close'. High time for our first balcony break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as we approach 7PM. A very quiet evening with no wind and clear skies. Should be a good night for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

15° under partial cloud with a high today of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C with no humidity and no wind. A warm day is in store for us since it is almost 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... presently 23C ... a bright overcast sky, light breeze. And like the last few days, a touch muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a humidex of 25C. A nice ocean breeze makes this an ideal evening as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 11PM, with clear skies and a beautiful moon nearly overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 17C at just past 7AM. A fine Sunday is in store for us.


----------



## Kazak

It's dark here at 5:10. I have no idea what the weather will be later.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with sunshine and a light breeze as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Already 20° on the way to a high of 25° and more afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with sunshine, blue skies and some white puffy clouds drifting on by.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 21C .... overcast, light wind ... heavy, wet air, but no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Nearing 4:00 p.m. with sunshine, 24° and a nice light breeze. Perfect.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies and a nearly full moon high in the southern sky as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Our sky has darkened again as in past evenings and a huge system if moving over us with lightning and heavy rains at 25°, amazing really just how dark it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C this morning. Should be a nice day ahead of us once the sun rises. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14° with rain today and a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C as we approach noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Overcast and 14° with rain today and a high of 22°.



A bit better than what you got yesterday it seems.




SINC said:


> Our sky has darkened again as in past evenings and a huge system if moving over us with lightning and heavy rains at 25°, amazing really just how dark it is.



I hope it didn't do any damage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C which should be our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am .... currently 20C ... overcast sky, wnich is showing some signs of brightening, light breeze. Forecast calls for clearing, and sunshine this afternoon, with a high around 21C.


----------



## johnp

At 12 noon ... 23C ... still overcast, but a touch brighter, and see a bit of blue starting to show, light breeze. Some balcony time soon .. to relax, and watch the changes in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with blue skies and lots of sunshine still at 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the southeastern sky. Very clear night with 20C temps as we approach 9PM makes this an ideal stargazing night.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C but the clouds are starting to roll in so stargazing is over for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, which we actually need, and 15C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

10° under scattered cloud and s sunny afternoon high of 20° today.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... just about touching 20C ... blue sky and sunshine, light wind. A sunny afternoon high in the low 20's forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 10C this morning as we approach 5AM.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to a sunny and pleasant high today of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we approach 3PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Just after 10:30am ..... currently 21C .... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. According to the forecast, more of the same for today, with a high in the low to mid 20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

In our still shaded balcony, 23C when we went outside at 12:20pm for our first balcony break, 24C when we came inside at 1:20pm. A bright and sunny sky, and very pleasant early-afternoon. To get warm for us soon though, once the sun comes around and hits this side of the building, and then our windows later this afternoon and evening.


----------



## pm-r

Some of those window films can do wonders John.

We had some installed on some of our large and small sun exposed windows that isn't even noticeable, and it keeps the summer heat out but the winter heat in.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way to a very warm 28° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and it is not even 11AM. Going to be a warm day here as well.


----------



## eMacMan

0°C this fine sunny morning. Headed for mid to high twenties.  Even so that goose egg officially marks the beginning of the season we call; "Almost Winter". Hopefully Almost Winter and Construction seasons will be able to peacefully co-exist into October.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> 0°C this fine sunny morning. Headed for mid to high twenties.  Even so that goose egg officially marks the beginning of the season we call; "Almost Winter". Hopefully Almost Winter and Construction seasons will be able to peacefully co-exist into October.


 Don't use the "W" word until at least December.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ... currently 24C .. sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. A lovely, warm morning. Could see/feel a high in the mid to high 20's today.

edit to update:

Out for our first balcony break at 12:20pm ... it was 25C ... came back inside at 1:10pm ... it was 27C at that time. The sky mostly sunny, a few thin clouds, and light breeze. No sun hitting us on this side of the building as yet. A warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with sunshine and blue skies as well, johnp. Coast to coast, it's a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lark Harbour, NL, two days ago was "eaten" by a fog monster.

Monster fog: Amazing video of fog swallowing Lark Harbour - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is slowly rising in the east, with 20C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Today was a gorgeous, hot, 30ish degree day. Good day for a Halifax roadtrip to see "Jobs" and shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C temps with a light breeze at just past 4AM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 13° this morning as we try to double that with a high today of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we slowly approach noon. A fine day here in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a humidex reading of 31C as we approach 1PM. Hottest day on this date since 1947.


----------



## johnp

9am here ... currently just a touch over 20C .... clouds and sun, cool breeze.

edit to update:

As we approach 10:30am ... it's currently 23C .. brighter, and warmer, still quite breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 4PM. A very strong breeze helps to keep things somewhat milder.


----------



## johnp

Seems we're "matching coasts" again Marc .... it's much the same here as you've reported for St. John's. Our humidex is not as high as yours, but our thermometer temperature is the same. 

We just came in from our first balcony break (between 12:30 and 1:20pm) and found our 24C to be very warm. There's a nice breeze on the go, but it's not blowing to us, so it's having little effect in reducing how we feel the temperature. The sky is mostly cloudy, but still rather bright. The forecast calls for heavier clouds and possible showers for this evening. We'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Showers and some needed rain is forecast for tonight and tomorrow here as well, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and light rain, with 20C temps this morning.


----------



## SINC

A warm 15° and clear this morning with a high of 26° today. Should be a perfect afternoon to watch the Riders take on the Esks in Edmonton at 2:00 p.m.


----------



## johnp

Just after 11am ... presently 21C ... mostly cloudy, but starting to brighten, light breeze. Partly cloudy for the rest of the day in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

22° over the noon hour with the humidex at 26°. It will be well over 30° by this afternoon. Pretty hot weather for the Riders/Esks game.


----------



## johnp

We snuck up to 23C over the noon hour ... a mostly-cloudy sky, but some brights spots ... muggy here too. Nice for our balcony time though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clearing skies at just past midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still clear skies and 14C as we approach 5AM. Should be a quiet Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Scattered cloud and 16° this morning on the way to a pleasant high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 17C this afternoon. A very quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... currently 20C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. A rather nice Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice Sunday here as well, John. Not as warm, but good enough to get my outside to mow the lawn and weed the garden.


----------



## johnp

Much the same here Marc ... into the noon hour now, and it's still 20C ... lovely clear blue sky and sunshine, but a good breeze keeping the temperature down.


----------



## SINC

15° and overcast this morning as we try for a high of 21° with rain most of the day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... presently just over 20C ... a mix of sun and clouds, breeze. Forecast calls for it to cloud up and rain sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Still 15° with scattered showers and a revised high of 20°. I doubt we will even make that today.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... we're up to 23C now .. the sky is still a mix of sun, clouds, and blue, but the clouds are definitely getting bigger and darker, and the wind has picked up a notch or two. Right now ... it's actually very pretty!! Time will tell, for the rain that's supposedly on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Just after 3:30pm ... and the beats goes on -- it's been an ever-changing sky for us all day -- for a while quite dark, then for the next while quite bright ..... at present it's in the quite bright mode again, but with some huge dark clouds that seem to be pretending they might do something!! Time will tell?


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies, a gentle breeze and very quiet as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C at just past 5AM as we await the rising of the sun upon our grand country.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we approach 9AM. Going to be a grand summer day.


----------



## SINC

Just 8° this morning and wet from our overnight rain. Partial cloud today with a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

21C, and overcast, at just after 10am. Breezy. Forecast says we could see a shower or two throughout the day - haven't seen any precip as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and overcast here as well, John, but it is just past 5PM.


----------



## johnp

It's 1pm here, and we just came in from a 'shortened' balcony break ... we're up to 24C now, the sky is still a bright overcast, it's dry, and (muggy) warm. It's fun to watch the skyand the cloud pattern changes. Often looking like it will rain, but so far, ziltch. Apparently, it will/should for Thursday and Friday .. we'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C at just past 4AM. We await the onset of some heavy rain and warmer temps.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning under clear skies with a warm high of 25° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and partly sunny.


----------



## johnp

21C at just past 10:30am .. bright overcast sky, light wind. Warmer than it looks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at 532PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm ... 23C ... still a bright overcast sky, and light wind. Just came inside from our first out on the balcony break of the day. Very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 835PM. A beautiful evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain overnight, but if the truth be known, we needed some rain. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

A nice day in store for us at 15° this morning on the way to 25° in the sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... a touch above 22C ... cloudy to overcast sky, very light wind. Muggy. Rain earlier, and more expexted throughout the day and overnight.


----------



## johnp

As we hit the noon hour .... 22C ... heavily-overcast, and a rain shower on the go, with some wind to go with it.


----------



## SINC

Humid (at 55% for us) and 24° making it feel more like 30° and overcast.


----------



## SINC

A warm 16°, overcast with showers and a high of 22° with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A warm 16°, overcast with showers and a high of 22° with afternoon thunderstorms.


Same here, except that we shall only get up to 20C and no thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with on and off heavy rain.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... presently 19C ... overcast, off & on light showers or drizzle throughout the morning so far, little to no wind. Forecast calls for some clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C as we approach 10PM with the rains finally seeming to stop.


----------



## SINC

Some more bad weather is headed our way and we are under a watch.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning under partial cloud with a high today of 23° to begin the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and rain as we approach 9AM.


----------



## johnp

20C, sunshine and blue sky, light breeze, as we approach 11am. Forecast calls for a warm and sunny day, a high in the low to mid 20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C this morning. A fine Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 13° this morning with a high today of double that at 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C with a light ocean breeze. An ideal day to be working out in the garden. Just taking a break now from that very task.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10:30am ... currently 22C ... mostly sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. A nice-looking and warm morning.


----------



## johnp

It reached 25C out on our balcony before the sun came around and hit us. At 3:30pm ... a mix of sun and clouds, breeze, and warm. Forecast calls for a change later and overnight, with increasing clouds, possible showers, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a sunny morning, afternoon and evening, the rains have come in torrential amounts, but should be over within the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as the overnight rain has stopped. Sunshine is forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've got some real summertime weather going for us this week:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've got some real summertime weather going for us this week:


Enjoy it while you can, Sinc. My brother-in-law, who lives in Edmonton, is preparing for the days when there will be a - sign in front of those temps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:15am .... 21C .. a slightly broken overcast sky, some "slivers" of blue showing, light breeze. Showers earlier.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning under clear skies with a high of 28° today and up to 30° tomorrow.


----------



## mrjimmy

Quite cool this morning in Toronto.

Almost overnight we went from summer to autumn. Funny coincidence, this being the first day back to school and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Quite cool this morning in Toronto.
> 
> Almost overnight we went from summer to autumn. Funny coincidence, this being the first day back to school and all.


Same here, mrj. We are at 16C with partly sunny skies.


----------



## johnp

20C here in Harrison Hot Springs ... some rain showers with thunder over the past couple of hours. Sunshine coming through at present.


----------



## SINC

We've got a good day and a good week going for us. Nice and hot:


----------



## johnp

23C late this afternoon in Harrison ... sunny and warm for the past couple of hours .. a lovely afternoon after the wet start to the day for our trip and first few hours after arriving here.


----------



## SINC

17° under clear skies as we await sunrise. A high today of 29° with the possibility of hitting 30° and setting a new record.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C with a light breeze off of the ocean makes this a nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

26° over the noon hour making that 30° record a real possibility by supper time.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 3pm here at Harrison Hot Springs ... a mixed cloud and sun, and warm day ... we've hit 26C, with a considerable humidex. Little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light rain falling as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C with a light rain and no wind as we approach 5AM.


----------



## SINC

Warm at 15° on the way to another scorcher at 28° again today.


----------



## johnp

16C here in Harrison at 6am ... mostly cloudy, forecast calling for the chance of thunderstorms today. It could be interesting!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 22C with a light breeze which makes leaving the windows open a joy.


----------



## SINC

Another hot one here as we inch towards the possibility of a record 30° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C. A fine evening.


----------



## johnp

19C here in Harrison at 2pm ... the sky mostly cloudy, but some bright spots with sunshine coming through, very light breeze. It's been a quite fine day, especially considering the forecast ... which has been out to lunch so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C here at just past 8PM. Very calm and balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a warm 10C at 1030PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 17C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting revealing some sunshine and 18C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## johnp

17C with a light rain, here in Harrison as we head to 6am. Thunderstorms last evening, could see/hear a little more this morning, before some clearing. Very humid.


----------



## SINC

14° with partial cloud and showers in the forecast today with a high of 24°.


----------



## johnp

Overcast, with a very low cloud cover, and still 17C, at 10am ... sticky warm. Hopefully, some clearing before or within the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 12C temps and no wind. A grand time for early morning stargazing with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

16° with rain this morning and a high of 20°, still above normal for the time of year.


----------



## johnp

16C and raining here in Harrison ... likely a wet drive home this morning.


----------



## mrjimmy

Raining in Toronto this morning. Umbrella, jacket + multiple dog towels required.


----------



## Dr.G.

I hear you, mrj. Sunny and 17C here, but there are the days of rain/snow/sleet/slush when the towels have to come out here as well. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at just past 2PM. Time to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## johnp

Back home in Burnaby ... as we head to 11:30am ... currently 21+C ... a mixed sky of sunshine and clouds, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with blue skies, lots of sunshine and a light breeze at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps at just past 4AM. Another good stargazing moment.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning under partial cloud and a high of 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 17C this morning.


----------



## SINC

15° under clear skies with a high today of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

19C as we approach 9:30am ... a mostly blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind ... 'feels' warmer!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with lots of sunshine and a strong breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and still very sunny at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 13C temps at just past 4AM. Should be a fine Fall day ahead once the sun decides to rise.


----------



## SINC

Clear and calm at 11° with a sunny high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C temps as we approach 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadian Hurricane Current Conditions - Environment Canada

Here we go again. In my first 33 years here in St.John's, we had two hurricanes that really pounded us. Now, in the past three years we may now have three that pound us (Igor three years ago, Leslie last year and now Gabrielle). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy at 2PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 21C .. blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. According to the forecast, heading to a high of about 23C to 25C.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 18° as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

24C out on our balcony during our first 'break' of the afternoon. Blue sky and sunshine out there in our view, but no sun hitting our balcony as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with clear skies and 16C temps. The "calm before the storm" ............. literally, as we await Hurricane Gabrielle's arrival.


----------



## SINC

A cool 6° this morning, warming up to 26° today as our unusual heat continues. Tomorrow we may hit 30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ... currently a shade below 24C .. cloudless sky, sunshine, and very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high in the mid to high 20's.


----------



## SINC

19° as we approach the noon hour in bright sunshine and a cool breeze.


----------



## johnp

11:30am .... and it's now 25C here ... with the same blue sky and sunshine, and light breeze. A warm afternoon and evening ahead.

edit to update : just came in from our first out on the balcony break of the afternoon ... no sunshine hitting this side of the building as yet .. a warm 27C when we came inside at 1:15pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 17C at just past 3AM as the warmth is being brought here due to the approach of Hurricane Gabrielle.


----------



## SINC

14° under clear skies and it will be a hot one today at 30°. Very hot for September.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and 18C as warm temps and rain are being pushed our way by Hurricane Gabrielle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a balmy 21C as we approach 1PM. Tropical Storm Gabrielle is still headed our way, but downgraded from a hurricane.


----------



## johnp

At 10:10am .... presently 24C ... cloudless sky, sunshine, and little to no wind. Forecasted high of 26C. Warm!!


----------



## johnp

As we approach the noon hour ..... 26C ... same sky and sun conditions, light breeze. It's warm here folks!! Some balcony time in order very soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a balmy breeze blowing as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 19C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C at just past 4AM. Strange, but not a breath of wind right now. The calm before the storm??? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm 17° this morning and we are headed up to 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 24C with a 30C humidex reading, making this the hottest day since 1942. Just like Sinc in AB, this is NOT our usual mid-Sept. weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps and a 32C humidex reading, but a strong warm breeze to help keep things pleasant. Feels like July once again.


----------



## SINC

21° just before 11:00 a.m. Looks like we may get close to 30° again today.


----------



## johnp

21C here, as we head to 10:30am. Bright and sunny, but a cool breeze. Forecast calls for a high around 23C, a good many degrees cooler than the past couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 25C but the humidex is down to 30C.


----------



## SINC

We are now at 26° with the humidex at 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just past 7PM. Things have cooled down now that the sun has set. A beautiful half moon is high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy with 22C temps at 7AM.


----------



## SINC

11° under clear skies and a pleasant high of 25° today.


----------



## mrjimmy

Cold. Turn the furnace on cold. Need to get a new coat cold. Sandals back in the closet cold. Thinking about putting the patio furniture away cold.

You get it.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 36C humidex reading at 235PM. Luckily, there is a strong breeze coming through all of the open windows.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... currently 19C ... with some morning fog still hanging around. Forecast calls for a mostly sunny day, once the fog clears away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and still 26C with a 35C humidex reading. Today is the 4th hottest day of this year, and the hottest day on this date since 1942.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at just past 6PM. Things are finally starting to cool off a bit.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm ... 21C ... with the low cloud, or is it fog? still hanging in. It actually feels a touch refreshing after the warmth of the past several days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sunshine and strong winds with 21C temps.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning as the sun rises and heads for a high of 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we get closer to noon. Going to be a quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 23C but the humidex reading has just shot up to 31C as the sun has come out to make things hot and humid.


----------



## johnp

At 9:20am ... currently 19C .... foggy, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to 25C with a 32C humidex reading at 2PM and then it started to pour. 45 minutes later, it is down to 22C with a 25C humidex reading and a nice breeze. Goodbye to summer ..............


----------



## johnp

At noon ... temperature has dropped to 18C ... less fog, but heavy, low cloud cover, and a quite stiff sea breeze. Rain soon, by the looks and feel of it. The 'end' of our good stretch of weather .. sign of what's to come for the week?


----------



## johnp

We've had a good mix of this and that today ... some thunder and rain came in with the sea breezes after noon ... then the wind did an about face, and it dried up, and looked like it was going to clear. As we approach 3:30pm, it's looking like a there's a duel being set up between further "clearing" or more "clouding over" .. not sure at this time which side will win, but it's been fun watching via our balcony breaks!!


----------



## SINC

We now sit at 27° and the same is expected for tomorrow. A nice late summer, but most unusual when our average high for this time of year should be around 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past midnight. The rains have stopped and we are now back to seasonal.


----------



## SINC

18° this morning under partial cloud with thunderstorms today and a high of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with sunny blue skies and no humidity. At last .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C. Finally was able to put some sheets out on the clothes line.


----------



## johnp

At just after 9am .... currently 17C ... overcast, with some signs of brightening on the horizon, after rain overnight and most of this morning so far, breezy. Forecast calls for rain to stop, with 'some' clearing by late-morning or afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Records indicate that from 1953-2011, St. John's had an average of 12 hours in total during the summer when the dew point was 20-25C. This is the range when it is very humid and quite uncomfortable to extremely uncomfortable and fairly oppressive. Last summer we had 101 hours with the dew point in this range ............. and so far this summer we have had 163 hours in this range. For three days in July, St. John's was hotter than Tampa and New Orleans.

Today, it is 21C and very sunny, but with a nice breeze and no humidity to speak of ........


----------



## SINC

A very pleasant 21° over the noon hour as we heat up to 26° producing thunderstorms for late afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ... 18C ... overcast, fairly strong & cool sea breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as the sun slowly starts to set in the west.


----------



## SINC

We've surpassed out forecast high and are now at 28°. It is supposed to be very windy overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps with no wind at just past 5AM found me outside with my telescope. There is so much to see early in the morning and without any fog, the viewing is great.


----------



## SINC

13° under cloudy skies with rain and a high of 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 17C this morning as we approach 9AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am ... 16+C ... an overcast sky that is now brightening, light breeze. Forecasted high of 19C.


----------



## SINC

17° over the noon hour in the sunshine. Our forecast rain never did materialize so far. We are just two degrees shy of the forecast high, so we might just get to 20°. Downside is the wind, howling out of the west at 35 gusting to 60 km/h.


----------



## johnp

18C here, as we going into the noon hour, a bright'ish overcast, with some hints of sunshine breaks in the cloud cover to come - maybe?


----------



## SINC

Just 6° this morning and a high today of only 14°, but we are back into the low 20s for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies with 10C temps at just past 8AM.


----------



## CubaMark

Crazy rain here in Zacatecas. Two tropical storms - one off the east coast, one off the west coast - have brought torrential downpours to our central Mexico state. The river in front of our house became a river, and the main street (a block away) became a raging rapids. My wife got off the bus last evening and couldn't risk crossing, the water was moving so rapidly. She managed to get to her brother's place, who brought her home in his 4x4. 

The morons who built this neighbourhood never thought to put in storm drains... so every time the rains come, the streets are impassible. We're fortunate that our house is on a foundation somewhat higher than others, but our neighbours have water lapping at the doors. A calm spell at the moment, but the forecast is for more heavy rain this evening, overnight and tomorrow morning. Hope my roof holds up.

The state's reservoirs are now at 120% of capacity... many communities have declared states of emergency...


----------



## BigDL

Wow! Stay safe CM


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Crazy rain here in Zacatecas. Two tropical storms - one off the east coast, one off the west coast - have brought torrential downpours to our central Mexico state. The river in front of our house became a river, and the main street (a block away) became a raging rapids. My wife got off the bus last evening and couldn't risk crossing, the water was moving so rapidly. She managed to get to her brother's place, who brought her home in his 4x4.
> 
> The morons who built this neighbourhood never thought to put in storm drains... so every time the rains come, the streets are impassible. We're fortunate that our house is on a foundation somewhat higher than others, but our neighbours have water lapping at the doors. A calm spell at the moment, but the forecast is for more heavy rain this evening, overnight and tomorrow morning. Hope my roof holds up.
> 
> The state's reservoirs are now at 120% of capacity... many communities have declared states of emergency...





BigDL said:


> Wow! Stay safe CM


I agree. As best you can, stay safe and out of harm's way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at just past 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

Yikes!!

That's some rain CM. just as Colorado is also getting hit.

Stay safe and dry, and it looks pretty bad in most of the news photos for your and other areas.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... currently 17C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. We've alrealy reached the forecasted high for the day .. sauspect it will get a little higher.


----------



## SINC

How high's the water Mama, er, Mark?


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we approach 10PM with a beautiful full moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Frost???????? It's still summer!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Frost???????? It's still summer!!!!!!!!


Yep, and the forecasters all agree:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 11C at just past 4AM. No frost in sight here ................ luckily.


----------



## SINC

1° here this morning, but I fear it will drop below 0° before dawn. That will end my gardening. Yet the high today is 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny at just past 8AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 1° here this morning, but I fear it will drop below 0° before dawn. That will end my gardening. Yet the high today is 19°.



That's pretty cool for this time of year even in your area isn't it?

Hey, at least it's not flooding and I hope CM is surviving all the rain deluge and flooding.


----------



## SINC

Well, we dipped to -1° and the rooftops are all white. Back up to 4° now with a high of about 18° today. Good thing we covered the tomatoes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, 20C temps and no wind. A fine way to bring Summer to a close in a couple of days. I've spent the day outside working in the garden getting it ready for Fall. Amazing how lush the grass is after a couple days of rain and some warm sunny days.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am ... presently 20C ... light cloud cover (after being quite sunny most of the earlier morning), breeze. Increasing cloud in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

Much warmer at 9° this morning after yesterday's frost with a sunny high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall officially arrives in Canada at 6:14PM, Sunday evening, here in St.John's, NL. Still, it was a great summer, the warmest since records were kept here (circa 1880). Fall is looking to be good as well, with everything still green and flowers still blooming. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11:30am .... 18C ... a light overcast sky, light wind. Forecast calls for heavier clouding over, with rain by late-afternoon or evening.

Marc ... echo your comments re: a "great summer". Ours has been a long, warm, and dry one ... no complaints. Our early-autumns are usually rather nice, but time will tell on that.

edit to add an update:
A brighter and much-warmer day than was forecasted. We were at 24C when we went out for a balcony break just before 1pm. Lots of sun streaming through the cloud cover after that, for our second break at 2pm. Warm and toasty!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C this morning at just past 9AM. Going to be a good day to work at cleaning up my garage.


----------



## SINC

6° here this morning on the way to 22° in the sunshine today.


----------



## johnp

At 11am ... currently 19C ... mostly cloudy, with a few breaks, breezy. Heavy rain overnight .... but dry this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies still and 16C temps. A great day weather wise.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm ... it hit 20C during our first balcony break, with a broken sky, some nice blue and sunny spots. A cool'ish breeze, so not feeling as mild as could. A fine looking day though. The forecast is calling for a deterioration in the weather for Sunday - with rain and strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C at just before 11PM. Going to be a sunny and warm day tomorrow as we welcome Fall here in NL at just after 6PM.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under clear skies with a sunny high of 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall will soon be here ........... all part of the Circle of Life.


----------



## SINC

Happy first day of fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Everything is still green and growing here, Sinc. I have to go an mow the front lawn today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 1PM. Feels more like mid-summer than the onset of Fall.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9am .... 16C (feels cooler), heavily-overcast, wet, and windy. "Happy Autumn", eh!!

edit to update:

In the noon hour .... 14C ... clouds touching the trees, very wet, and very windy!!! 

A quite decent stormy day on-the-go here to welcome in the first day of autumn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C as we approach 5PM. Spent the day working out in the garden and cleaning up my garage.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall officially arrives in Canada at 6:14PM, Sunday evening, here in St.John's, NL. So, one more hour of summer, at least here in St.John's. At 21C, it still feels like summer.


----------



## johnp

Not here Dr. G .... at 14C, with the strong wind and rain ... it definitely "feels" like summer has already made its departure. But it's "not to worry" for us yet .. we tend to have some rather nice early-falls here ... we're hoping for another!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Fall officially arrives in Canada at 6:14PM, Sunday evening, here in St.John's, NL. So, one more hour of summer, at least here in St.John's. At 21C, it still feels like summer.



How does that time work there when to official time is stated as 4:44pm EDT?

And what time is the official time for BC and it's PDT?

Too much for my drugged brain to figure out!!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as we approach midnight on the first day of Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a beautiful sunrise forming to greet Canada on this first full day of Fall.


----------



## SINC

5° with showers today and a high of 18°. Man is ehMac dog slow the past couple of days or what?


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with scattered showers and a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light drizzle falling as we approach 8AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... presently 15C ... a mostly cloudy sky, light wind. Froecast says we could see a little clearing this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C .......... a quiet afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 14° with a large system looming to the south of us:


----------



## johnp

At 1:15pm ... 16C ... the sky a mix of some big, dark clouds, with a little blue and sunshine, light wind. Forecast says we could experience a thunderstorm this afternoon. Otherwise, maybe just a shower or two, or some clearing, or whatever? It's fun to watch the changes as they take place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C with no wind. A mild night.


----------



## pm-r

Well, we just got about a ten minute deluge of hail, that has stopped as fast as it started.

No real damage done that we can see, and some newly planted plants in the garden.

Just a wee bit unsettled and it has cooled down drastically.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 5AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 0° this morning and we will struggle to hit 14° today. Good thing I covered the last of the tomato crop last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada has informed us that there shall be equal day & night for St. John's today. Sunrise was at 6:52am, and sunset shall be at 6:52pm. Our days with then be shorter than nights until Mar. 18th. Such is the Circle of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy this afternoon. Another quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am ... currently 12+C ... blue sky and sunshine, breeze. Pretty-looking, early-autumn day.


----------



## SINC

Same here John, sunny and 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C. A mild but dull day.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to just 12° today under partial cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy as we approach 10AM.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am ... currently 14C .... blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Nice looking fall morning on the go.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning to a cool high of just 12° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at just past 6AM, but a light rain is falling.


----------



## SINC

Our deck thermometer shows -1°, yet there is not frost visible anywhere. Odd.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ... 14C ... overcast, light rain and wind. Rain 'warning' in the forecast -- off and on rain today, with the posibility of a little clearing this afternoon - but heavy rain and wind forecasted for Saturday, and more of the same through Sunday, and beyond (?).


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a foggy drizzle falling.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... 13C ... heavily-overcast, very wet, and breezy. Seems what passes for fall much of the time here, has definitely arrived!!


----------



## SINC

2° under cloudy skies, but clearing by mid morning with a sunny high of 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C so far this morning. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we approach 2PM. Time to go outside and mow the lawn once again. Luckily, the sun still has the bite of warmth to it.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 12+C ... heavily-overcast, wet, and windy. Much more to come - according to the forecast, it will be even wetter and windier Sunday.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm+ ... the clouds are down to tree level, a very heavy rain shower and blustery winds on the go. Tried to do a balcony break to watch it, but there's a little too much of it coming into/on our balcony!! Maybe a little later, if present conditions change a little.

p.s. Traveller's pay big bucks to stay at hotels on the west coast of Vancouver Island to watch these storms ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## SINC

7° with showers and a high of 18° today.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11:30am ... 14C ... overcast, rain showers, and windy. Wind & rain **warning** still in effect -- forecasts calls for gusty winds later today .. up to 100 clicks by, and during the evening. We had a 'beauty' yesterday afternoon - this one sounds like it could be a touch more 'wicked'.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with no wind to speak of all day. A great Fall day ............. very un-Fall like.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 21C with no wind to speak of all day. A great Fall day ............. very un-Fall like.


In terms of the wind and rain, it really looks like a late-fall day here. But thanks to where all this wind and wet is coming from (the mid-Pacific), it's much milder than it will be then (when many of the storms come down from the North Pacific).

As we head to 2pm ... 14C .. rain showers, and gusty winds. Much-more to come (in terms of wet and wind), according to the forecast warnings!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C at just past 8PM.


----------



## johnp

At just after 4pm ... many ferry crossings between Vancouver and Vancouver Island (and other locations) have been cancelled and/or delayed due to the storm conditions.
The worst has yet to come here .... best I head to to the kitchen and get our dinner underway!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out on my back deck with my telescope looking at the stars on this clear night. 15C temps ................. with less than an hour to go before Breaking Bad begins .......... and then ends. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just before 6AM. With no wind and clear skies, it was a great opportunity to take my telescope outside to see all that might be seen in the morning sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming. I am taking my coffee outside and posting on my iPad2.


----------



## SINC

0° and rain with a high today of just 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we approach 11AM. Going to be a very warm day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and very sunny 23C as we approach 1PM. There is no wind to cool things down, but no humidity to make things even more uncomfortable.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 11+C ... overcast, rain shower, windy. Forecast calls for more of the same ... maybe even a thundershower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no wind, and 18C temps at just past 10PM. A great night to have all the windows open until dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps at 434AM. Very atypical weather, with a record high set yesterday.


----------



## SINC

7° with light rain this morning and with that being our high for the day, little change is in store for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 7° with light rain this morning and with that being our high for the day, little change is in store for us today.


Are your tress starting to change colors with these cool Fall temps?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we approach 11AM. Going to be another warm day here in St. John's. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and very sunny at just past noon. Going to go outside and work in the garage once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and still very sunny at just past 2PM. After yesterday's record setting 26C, today breaks another record high set back in 1953.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 6PM. A warm evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had the windows open and woke up to the sound of a light rain. At 16C I shall reluctantly close the windows most of the way. I do like the night air.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning with rain and a cool high for the day of 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 15C as the overnight rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at just past 11PM. A balmy night, very atypical for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Just 2° and overcast with showers this morning and a high of only 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast skies and 15C at 734AM. A bland day so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 9PM. We are under a wind warning with gusts expected to top 110km/h overnight. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

That's quite a change for your area and some frost warnings as well.

No open windows for you tonight I imagine!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's quite a change for your area and some frost warnings as well.
> 
> No open windows for you tonight I imagine!!!!


No frost for us, although it might go down to 9C overnight. Windows will be closed due to the high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C temps as we approach 5AM. Woke up early due to the pounding of the wind against the south side of my house. Gusts are expected to top 110km/h after noon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning under clear skies with a sunny and warm high of 14° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C as the sun is starting to rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C ............... but very windy. Gusts are up to 85km/h now, and expected to go over 110km/h by noon.


----------



## eMacMan

Woke up to -7°C and clear skies. <insert frosted emoticon> Sunshine forecast so still hoping for a double digit high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds are zipping across the skies as the first gusts have hit 100km/h. More to come with stronger winds. The trees have all their leaves on the branches, but so far, no damage that I can see. 14C with the sun shining one moment and then covered by big white clouds the next. Still, the air quality is 1, so it is fresh air blowing.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am, currently 10+C ... bright, but mostly cloudy sky, little to no wind. Rather nice early-fall morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane force winds of over 110km/h are blasting a light rain against the house. Still, there is no damage other than trying to force my doxies to go outside.


----------



## pm-r

Doxies are smart enough to not venture out into those conditions are they not? ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Doxies are smart enough to not venture out into those conditions are they not? ;-)


Sadly, all too true .................... which is why I have to carry them outside, one at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have finally died down to a reasonable 50km/h. No damage, that I can see, to my home or trees.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning under clear skies with a nice fall day in store at 15°.


----------



## johnp

At just after 2pm some sun coming through the lightly-overcast sky. 

It hit 18C on our balcony earlier this afternoon, before any sun had come around. It's been a mostly bright-overcast day so far, with little wind, feeling very mild and pleasant. "The" kind of fall weather we can always use more of!!! 

A change forecasted - with clouds, rain showers, and wind for Sunday. 

In the meantime, it's still more balcony time ...


----------



## SINC

Now 16° but a very strong wind with a killer frost night before last has leaves dropping everywhere. If this keep son there will be no leaves left in a day or two.


----------



## johnp

Just came in (at 3:30pm) from our 3'rd out-on-the-balcony break - and for this last one, we sat in sunshine ... seems summer came back to pay a visit!! 18C in the shade, much warmer in the sunshine.


----------



## johnp

At just after 9am ... currently 14C ... lots of blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Forecast calls for a mix of sun and cloud, with a high of 18C.


----------



## johnp

At noon .... just touching 18C ... still more blue sky & sunshine than clouds, light wind. Forecast says it should cloud over, with some showers later today, with the same overnight and tomorrow. In the meantime, it's bright and beautiful.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 18° today.


----------



## slipstream

MacNutt said:


> I don't think that this will ever turn into a monster thread like Dr. G's "Shangri-la Clubhouse"...but I think that it could be an interesting way for all of us to compare notes on what is happening weather-wise in our particular neck of the woods, on any given day. [ November 02, 2003, 08:24 PM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


Wow, that was 10 years ago. And the thread is still puttering along. Must be record of some kind. 

Dark out here on Island now. Warm southerly wind building up for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> Wow, that was 10 years ago. And the thread is still puttering along. Must be record of some kind.
> 
> Dark out here on Island now. Warm southerly wind building up for tomorrow.


Good old, Gerry. Talking about the weather was something he enjoyed doing since the weather out on Salt Spring Island, BC, was always so good. I do miss him.


----------



## Dr T

Dr.G. said:


> Good old, Gerry. Talking about the weather was something he enjoyed doing since the weather out on Salt Spring Island, BC, was always so good. I do miss him.


I was in northern Quebec on Saturday and it was a bit chilly. Montreal on the way home yesterday was warm by comparison. Here on SaltSpring, across the road from the late Gerry's home, all we needed to wear today were light clothes as we did our fence maintenance and chainsaw duties, hardly any rain at all by our standards...


----------



## SINC

6° with rain showers here this morning and with a high today of just 7°, little room for improvement.


----------



## pm-r

Dr T said:


> I was in northern Quebec on Saturday and it was a bit chilly. Montreal on the way home yesterday was warm by comparison. Here on SaltSpring, across the road from the late Gerry's home, all we needed to wear today were light clothes as we did our fence maintenance and chainsaw duties, hardly any rain at all by our standards...



Gee Terry, I haven't seen a post from you for ages so I hope you're keeping well.

All your firewood is split, stacked and ready I gather for some of the upcoming months.

Now to see if this post will even go out and it's been almost useless here for the last day or so. And I can't even get the 'Shang' to load. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C. Out mowing the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. 10C this morning, so it should be a fine sunny day.


----------



## SINC

0° and cloudy on the way to 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very sunny. A grand day.


----------



## SINC

A wet morning here with rain and 8°. Not much improvement as the day goes on, only getting to a high today of 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a beautiful sunrise. Today should be sunny and warm, a great day for some Fall gardening.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon .... 14C ... mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Another fine early-fall day - much as it's been all week so far.


----------



## SINC

Just past the noon hour and we've reached our high of 11°. Overcast with showers for this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as the sun is starting to set in the west.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to a sunny high of just 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with some clouds this morning. Very quiet.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... 10C ... sunshine and a few, thin clouds, light wind. Fresh, and good-looking fall morning.

edit to update:

At just after 1pm ... 15C ... now overcast, little wind, rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is upon us here in St.John's. A bit nippy at 7C, but there is no wind so it is a quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-4° here and sunny today with a high of 10°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... currently 12C ... sunny, blue sky, light wind. Lovely looking and feeling early-fall morning. Down on the ground, out in the sunshine, it feels warm and rather toasty!!


----------



## SINC

-4° here this morning on the way to a high of 10° with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C this morning. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ... just shy of 11C ... bright, mostly clear sky, little to no wind. Lovely early-fall morning.

Captured a few colours (with the iPad2) during an early walkabout this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice pics, John. No change of color here yet. I am going out to mow the lawn once again since it is easier to rake up the leaves, when they do start to call, with a shorter grass height. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very sunny. The sun still has some warmth to it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nice pics, John. No change of color here yet. I am going out to mow the lawn once again since it is easier to rake up the leaves, when they do start to call, with a shorter grass height. Paix, mon ami.



Isn't it easier to use the mower to bag or mulch the leaves when they fall, and save any raking??


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nice pics, John. No change of color here yet. I am going out to mow the lawn once again since it is easier to rake up the leaves, when they do start to call, with a shorter grass height. Paix, mon ami.


How's this for change of colour? Colour our leaves gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, is this unusual for your leaves to be off the tree this soon in October?


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> How's this for change of colour? Colour our leaves gone.


Good one!!
I love the various colours of fall. They are still in the early-stages here, but sadly, once they're truly in display, wind and rain usually drives the leaves to the ground in rather quick order, leaving little time to really appreciate them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one!!
> I love the various colours of fall. They are still in the early-stages here, but sadly, once they're truly in display, wind and rain usually drives the leaves to the ground in rather quick order, leaving little time to really appreciate them!!


The same thing happens here. Comes Remembrance Day, the leaves will be blowing all over the garden.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, is this unusual for your leaves to be off the tree this soon in October?


Totally normal and some years it happens in September Dr. G. They hung on much longer than normal this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Over the past five years or so, global warming has caused our Fall season here in St. John's to last longer. Where leaves were turning colors and falling by Thanksgiving has not shifted to a later day, around Remembrance Day.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 3pm ... blue sky, sunny and mild afternoon. 

Suspect the leaves on the trees are 'wondering' a little about what's up ... photoperiod says it's time to shed leaves, but the temperatures do not. I too, can remember when leaves here were all over the place in September, and by this time in October, the trees quite bare of such.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at just past 8PM, with clear skies and a beautiful half moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to a sunny fall day of 12°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ... 11C ... sunshine and cloudless sky, very light (if any) wind. Forecast calls for a high of 15C. Great morning to be out & about.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C here this afternoon. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm .... 14C ... sunny & clear, light (but cool) breeze. Suspect we've reached what will be the high for the day.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 11° and without any wind at all, a very nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C this evening. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clear skies and a nice half moon overhead. A quiet and mild night as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to 12° today under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C this afternoon. A quiet Fall day.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 12C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Forecasts calls for such conditions all day, with a high about 14C. Another great day to be out and about.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning under partial cloud and a high today of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 8C this morning. Leaves are slowly starting to change color. Fall is here now.


----------



## eMacMan

Ironically after several overnight lows in the -5°C range this AM its 2°C. Looks like we will be making up for it with rain and/or snow and a high of 5°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past noon. Turning out to be a fine day.


----------



## eMacMan

And we have snow coming down here in SW AB. Not sticking as yet, just hoping it stays above 0 so we don't end up with a layer of ice.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... just a touch over 10C ... sunny, light wind (if any). A little fog/smog on the horizon. Forecast calls for a sunny day, with a high on/about 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 13C this afternoon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Just 2° this morning on the way to only 9° with scattered cloud today.


----------



## eMacMan

-3°C this AM. So far nothing has stuck around but it looks like another cool wet "Almost Winter" day is on tap.

Snow tires going on Tomorrow so skies should clear after that's done.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C as we await some rain this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 10C ... fog starting to lift, can see some blue sky and sunshine starting to come through, little to no wind. Forecast calls for the fog to lift, and the day to be a mix of sun and cloud, with a high in the low 'teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight rain has stopped, and it is now clearing and a mild 14C at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning, but a sunny high today of 14°. Nice for mid October.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C as we approach 11AM, with the sun starting to break through the cloud cover. Shaping up to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C. The leaves were just slowly starting to change colors. Now, I have flowers again blooming in our garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 11C this morning.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under clear skies and a sunny fall day at 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting and we are just over 13C at nearly 11AM.


----------



## SINC

We're now overcast at 11°, but a strong NW wind makes it biting cold out there. Just returned from voting at city hall and was glad to get back in the house.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ... 10C ... foggy, little to no wind. Forecast calls for the fog to lift some time, and become a mostly sunny day.

edit to update:

As we head to 2pm .... 11C ... and the fog is still hanging in. Cool-fresh balcony times today.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning under scattered cloud and up to 13° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat cloudy and 11C as we approach noon. A very quiet Sunday.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... 10C .... fog on the horizon, otherwise overcast sky, air heavy and wet, with a light drizzle, little to no wind. Forecast calls for the fog to lift (like yesterday, and it did not), and the sky to remain cloudy, with a high of 11C.


----------



## SINC

We've reached 11° with periods of sunshine, but without the winds of yesterday, it is quite pleasant.


----------



## SINC

A warm 9° this morning on the way to 14° with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C at 3PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 11am .... 11C .... foggy, overcast, little to no wind. Forecast says we're still under the influence of a temperature inversion, so the fog will last, and continue. High of 11C forecasted ... w're already there.


----------



## pm-r

The same here John.

So typically a west coast type fall day.


----------



## johnp

At 3pm ... we have some signs of some kind of light breaking through the fog and cloud cover, the brightest it's been in a few days. It's a short "tease" I suspect, as there's more cloud, and morning fog forecasted for tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Hey the sun broke through here about 2 pm which made it nicer for my walk, but the fog and low cloud is still covering the lower valley and Saanich Inlet.

No breeze at all and quite nice in the sun that still has some heat to it.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning under cloudy skies and a high today of 13°.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ..... 9C ... foggy, calm. A "spooky, Halloween-looking" type of morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with 10C temps.


----------



## johnp

As we head to the noon-hour .... 12C ... still too much fog to see any sky, et al, and still very calm. Eerie-looking day from here!! Forecast is optimistic -- clearing some time this afternoon. Time will tell.

edit to update:

Wow, what a difference a couple of hours can make!! At 2pm, clear, blue sky, and sunshine!! A warm and sunny time out on the balcony for our last 'break'.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to 9° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy morning with 8C temps.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... currently 9C ... still some fog around, but it's lifting, blue sky and sunshine showing over most of the sky, calm ... looks like a fine day ahead.

edit to update ...

Clear, blue sky and sunshine ... and 15C in the shade went we went out for our last balcony break (just after 1pm).

Walked up the driveway at noon .. and captured a little of some of the colour we have now, and will miss soon ...


----------



## pm-r

Nice shots and color John, especially for such a built-up area.

It's nice that they kept or planted such trees.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to 13° today, but snow is in our forecast for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 1° this morning on the way to 13° today, but snow is in our forecast for the weekend.


Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macfury

I had to scrape ice from the car window this morning. I fear that it's getting colder.


----------



## eMacMan

Macfury said:


> I had to scrape ice from the car window this morning. I fear that it's getting colder.


Been avoiding that over the past month simply by not going anywhere before about 10 AM. Retirement does have its perks.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to shine as we have 13C temps as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 11am .... currently 12C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Another lovely fall day. So far, 17 consecutive days with no precipitation.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning under cloudy skies with showers today and a high of just 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 11C ... a little fog on the horizon, heavily-overcast, heavy-damp air, light wind. Some rain later?


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 8° over the noon hour o the way to a revised high of 10 or 11°.


----------



## pm-r

Another foggy morning that's still hanging in and I doubt we'll get much above the present cool 8C today.

Now to try and figure out why I'm not getting any ehmac message notifications when someone posts. The ehmac account settings are set correctly but they stopped a few days ago for some reason.

Anyone know what else to check?

I'll use this as another test and see if I get any notification, so post away. ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clear skies and a beautiful sunset at just past 6PM. Daylight hours seem to be getting shorter as we approach Halloween. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

13C, and an overcast sky for the early to mid-afternoon, light to no wind.


----------



## SINC

A nice calm and sunny late afternoon at 10°.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and zero this morning on the way to our final day of warmth at 15° before the snowstorm hits us tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... currently 12C ... sunshine, and a few clouds, little to no wind. A fine fall day.


----------



## SINC

-1° and snow on the way today with a high of just 1°. And so it begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a beautiful sunrise in the works. Looks to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

This is a big dump of snow and fortunately for us, we are just outside the northern extremity of the system:


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? Do you think and expect their forecast to be so accurate for the area that you'll get missed??


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C at just past 2PM. Flowers are again blooming in our garden.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 11C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. A fine fall morning.


----------



## SINC

The snowfall has begun, but we are on the northerly fringe of the system, so we may not get all that much. They now say it will end in about three hours.


----------



## johnp

Don ... hope it's back to no snow and raking leaves for you soon!!

At just after 1pm .... it's 13C .. and looking pretty good from our balcony .. with the air much clearer than it's been for the past several days (a little rain overnight helped with that!!).

Our views .. left, centre, and right .. captured a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past 7PM. A fine evening. My son is out at the BBQ making us dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we approach 11PM, with very strong winds coming out of the south, which are expected to gust over 100 km/h overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C as the strong winds are slowly subsiding.


----------



## SINC

-8° under cloud cover this morning with a high of just 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° under cloud cover this morning with a high of just 0°.


Those are really cold temps, Sinc. Stay warm. Is your snow all gone?


----------



## SINC

Our lawns are still covered, but the streets are bare. It will be gone in another day or two with temps getting back up to 10° in a couple of days. Today's high has now been downgraded to just -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with lots of sunshine. Still, yesterday's 100km/h wind gusts brought down a great many leaves. Back to raking and mowing them into mulch once again.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 11C ... bright blue sky and sunshine, very little wind. Another fine fall morning.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and -3°, but a brisk NW wind creates a wind chill of -8°.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 1pm ... 15C out on our still totally-shaded balcony ... a fine, first balcony break. A cloudless, blue sky, and sunshine ... some of the latter to come around and hit us in a while, when it'll be time for our second break!!


----------



## eMacMan

Winter has arrived early about a week early. Usually it gets really nasty come Halloween.

Still shoveling out from under 8 inches of white death. Most of it came down yesterday but still dribbling.

Not really all that cold. Ground was warm enough to keep the earlier rain from turning to ice.


----------



## SINC

-11° here this morning under clear skies and a high today of 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C this morning with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## eMacMan

Bottomed out at -15°C, from midnight to 8 AM. Now seeing clear blue skies here in SW AB and temps should bounce back into positive territory by about noon. Might even get warm enough to melt the snow before the traditional Halloween blizzard strikes.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... presently 8C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with blue skies and sunshine at just past 3PM. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way to 9° in the sunshine today with more snow forecast for Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with lots of sun and a beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C at just past noon. Going to go outside and once again mow over the leaves that have fallen in my garden to create some more mulch.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10:30am ... 10C ... mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Forecast calls for clouding over, with some showers later this afteroon, and rain overnight, and into Thursday morning.


----------



## johnp

It says I posted here ... but haven't a clue where my post went!!?? 

oops ... now it's here!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C. A fine Fall afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm here ... 13C ... the sky still a mix of sun and clouds, and the wind light. Rain on its way, likely not until the evening, or later? 

The forecast calls for clearing for Thursday afternoon and evening (Halloween) .. we're hoping so -- it's off to the opera time for us, and it would be nice to have a 'decent' evening (weather-wise) on-the-go for us.


----------



## SINC

2° on the way to 10° today as we move towards another dump of snow on Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very sunny with just a light breeze. A fine day.


----------



## pm-r

It must be super cold back east and this forum, along with some others must be almost frozen solid because access and posting to them is almost impossible today.

Overcast and a light mist drizzle here that hopefully will quit for the small kids that are starting out about now. At least we think they are.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine day for trick or treaters last night. Cloudy today, going up to 15C overnight with some rain.


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to 8° today, but falling temperatures and high winds will bring snow tomorrow and Sunday with accumulations of 20 cm or more. Hello winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 1PM, with a light rain falling.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... 12C ... heavily-overcast, and rain has started, light wind. Rain Warning in effect -- forecast calls for heavy rain throughout the day and night.

(edit to correct -- rain warning, not a wind warning)


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 8° as we near noon. We may even get into double digits by later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling at 333PM.


----------



## JoshMacUa

it is 3 celsius and cloudy right now in Whitehorse. First time in a long time that at Nov 1st there still is no snow that has stayed.


----------



## SINC

Local forecasts are so uncertain right now that now one knows for sure how much snow we will get over the next two days. Some forecasters are calling for over 50 cm in some areas, but a minimum seems to be 20 cm for the central and southern parts of the province. Last year we got 41 cm in a single day. Will this one surpass that?


----------



## pm-r

JoshMacUa said:


> it is 3 celsius and cloudy right now in Whitehorse. First time in a long time that at Nov 1st there still is no snow that has stayed.


Hi JoshMacUa and it sounds like some decent weather there.

OT: In case you missed my other post and know any experienced Apple salesperson in Whitehorse, my son's store has an opening.

Whitehorse - Looking for an additional Apple Sales person Job Opening

Sales Associate | MEADIAsolutions


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very windy as we approach midnight. Much warmer than normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roaring winds gusting to over 100km/h woke me up early. Not easy to get the doxies outside, in spite of the 18C temps.


----------



## SINC

1° in St. Albert this morning and with a high of just 4° today, little room for improvement. That big storm is beginning to move into the rockies and forecast is for 20 cm and more in some areas of the province. It is a massive system and the warning will be adjusted hourly as the storm track becomes more clear, thus the bright red 'Edmonton' in EC's forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the winds are whipping around some light rain. Lots of leaves have blown off of the trees, with some over 50% devoid of leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maximum winds of 126km/hr on Signal Hill last night.


----------



## SINC

we now sit right on the edge of that huge storm:


----------



## johnp

At just after 9:30am ... 11C ... overcast, rain showers, light winds. Heavy rain overnight, grounds, streets, and walks covered in leaves.


----------



## eMacMan

Oh Snow!tptptptp


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ... 10C ... heavily-overcast, with clouds attempting to touch the trees, rain, and breezy. A damp-cool, wet, and very gray day.


----------



## SINC

Snow is just starting here now. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clear skies. Hopefully, we shall be able to see the partial solar eclipse tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling as we approach 4AM. Might not see the solar eclipse due to clouds.


----------



## SINC

About 5 inches of snow on the ground and another 5 expected before it ends tonight. Currently -1°, dropping to -4° later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

No snow here, not with 12C temps, but the cloud cover is thick enough to obscure any sun, and thus, no sighting of the partial solar eclipse that should be starting about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rare hybrid solar eclipse to appear today - Technology & Science - CBC News

Nothing can be seen here, but it is getting a bit darker and the birds are stopping their morning singing.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am ... presently just shy of 8C ... mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Nice morning ... after all the rain of the past couple of days. Some frost on the pumpkins this morning, much more forecasted for tomorrow morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow and lots of it. Looks like that snow storm curled back on itself and kicked us from the upslop side.

Anyways this looks like a two day work out. Not too bad for throwing but pushing it over to where I throw it is really heavy going. Any more moisture and I could make snowmen as I clear the driveway.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snow and lots of it. Looks like that snow storm curled back on itself and kicked us from the upslop side.
> 
> Anyways this looks like a two day work out. Not too bad for throwing but pushing it over to where I throw it is really heavy going. ny more moisture and I could make snowmen as I clear the driveway.tptptptp


I hate this sort of heavy, wet snow. Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy as it is now very dark at 5:23PM.


----------



## johnp

At we approach 2:30pm ... a bright and clear blue sky, with only a few slips of clouds, and little to no wind. 10C in the shade when we were out on the balcony for our last balcony break. 

A cool 1C forecasted for the overnight low. The overnight lows for the past couple of days have been around/near 10C, so quite a change. I took the wool duvet stored in the closet, and put it on the bed ... seems it's an appropriate time for it to come into action once again!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooling off here as well. The skies are clearing but our temps have fallen to 8C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 4C at just past 6AM, with a nice sunrise slowly forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning with scattered flurries in the forecast and a high of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## winwintoo

I just checked the weather app on my iPhone - I rarely check the weather app and judge the weather by watching if the kids on the way to school are wearing parkas and it the trees are bending over. Also the direction of smoke rising from the chimneys of the church down the street is a good indicator.

So back to the weather app. It's snowing on the screen. I'm probably the last to know of this "feature" but I think it's cool.

It's -4 with a stiff wind and that kind of dry, ugly, Saskatchewan snow that just makes it cold but doesn't leave much on the ground. It must have rained prior to the snow, buses are delayed because of icy streets.


----------



## johnp

As we move away from 11am .... presently 8C .. the sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Forecast calls for clouding over, rain on its way for later or by tomorrow. Temperature fell below freezing overnight (-1C) .. the lowest we've experienced so far this fall -- lots of frost on the fallen leaves this morning, rather slippery in places for my early-am walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 1C this morning. However, there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies, so we shall have some sunshine for most of the day to warm things up a bit.


----------



## SINC

An even chillier -14° this morning under partial cloud and a high today of -3°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 8C ... overcast, light drizzle at times, little to no wind. Forecast says we could see some clearing in the afternoon ... but if so, it will be short-lived, rain forecasted for much of the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as the sun is setting in the west. Soon it will be fully dark outside ................ and just 530PM.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a wind chill of -12° with the odd sunny period.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C at just past 10PM. The coldest night of the year, but the skies are clear so nothing shall fall from the sky overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is forming, with 2C temps at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning, clearing skies and a high today of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over as we approach 3PM, with 7C temps. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 9C ... overcast, light wind. Forecast calls for stormy conditions (rain and wind) later, overnight, and through tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C at just past 4PM. That will be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

Currently -5° under cloudy skies with a high of 2° today. Snow beginning late this afternoon and continuing all day Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some sun trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and a very atypical/non-seasonal 15C at 230PM.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11:30am .... 10C ... overcast, with some "breaking" on the horizon, light wind. Forcasts calls for rain showers throughout the rest of the day, and beyond.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with winds gusting over 75kn/h. At least there is no snow drifting up in these strong winds.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm .... it hit 11C, but has now dropped back to 10C ... overcast, wet, and breezy. Forecast calls for more of the same for today and tomorrow, and on? West Coast fall stuff, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

On the other side of the world... one of the most powerful storms in recorded history is making landfall in the Philippines. Super Typhoon Haiyan has sustained winds of 300+ km/h, gusts to 370+ km/h!! Truly unbelievable. And I thought that tonight's wind gusts of 100km/h were strong. One can only hope and pray that the destruction and loss of life from Haiyan is less than expected. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

I heard part of a relayed radio report on the car radio from that area today and the background noise was incredible and the announcer said that most of the noise was from the rainfall.

Just amazing as it sounded like a roaring waterfall.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> On the other side of the world... one of the most powerful storms in recorded history is making landfall in the Philippines. Super Typhoon Haiyan has sustained winds of 300+ km/h, gusts to 370+ km/h!! Truly unbelievable. And I thought that tonight's wind gusts of 100km/h were strong. One can only hope and pray that the destruction and loss of life from Haiyan is less than expected. We shall see.



I was listening to a relayed news reporter on the car radio earlier today and it was hard to hear and understand what he was saying due to the noise which he said was from the tremendous rainfall they were getting, almost like a roaring waterfall.

Unbelievable, and the height of intensity of the rainfall alone hadn't even arrived at that time!!

Just one hell of an intense storm with the intense winds, rain and tidal surge etc.


----------



## pm-r

EDIT:

Duplicate post text deleted.


----------



## pm-r

Opps, sorry for the duplication but ehmac was being stubborn with any posting.

They don't seem to be removable easily.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was listening to a relayed news reporter on the car radio earlier today and it was hard to hear and understand what he was saying due to the noise which he said was from the tremendous rainfall they were getting, almost like a roaring waterfall.
> 
> Unbelievable, and the height of intensity of the rainfall alone hadn't even arrived at that time!!
> 
> Just one hell of an intense storm with the intense winds, rain and tidal surge etc.


I wish them safety in this storm of epic proportions.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very windy with a light rain falling horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roaring winds gusting to over 110km/h, but it brings us temps just over 16C.


----------



## SINC

-5C here this morning with a fresh snowfall on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the winds having died down to gust of "only" 90-100km/h now.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with pouring rain and strong winds. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am ... 10C ... sky bright, with a mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. Nice fall morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the wind has died down and the rain has stopped.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm ... 13C when out for our first balcony break ... sky still a mix of sun and clouds, but the clouds are gaining, and there are some big and dark ones on the horizon, wind has picked up as well -- looks like a change on its way. Forecast calls for clouding over, with rain on its way for later and tomorrow. Still rather nice though ... and a great view of what's happening weather-wise from our balcony.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clearing skies and little wind at just past 7PM. A pleasant evening is in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

-3° and with that forecast as our high for the day, we are going nowhere else today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C as we approach 11AM. A fine Fall day for us here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... 11C ... overcast, light wind -- rain on it's way.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -3° and with that forecast as our high for the day, we are going nowhere else today.



How's the snow situation for your area?


----------



## SINC

It is snowing on and off here today. We have about 6 inches on the ground that's here to stay. Winds chill now at -14° with temp of -6°.


----------



## pm-r

That's a cold chill and that snow sure won't be melting.

It seems that conditions for son and family in Okotoks is similar but with much less snow.

The small weather window seems to have disappeared from your St. Albert's Place On The Web.


----------



## SINC

-11° with a wind chill of -17° here this morning and light snow. It will be a cool day for the CFL western semi-final in Regina today. And yes, p-mr, I did remove the weather and so far you are the only one to notice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... 8C ... sky a light overcast, light wind. Rain on its way.


----------



## SINC

Nearing 11:00 a.m. and the temperature remains at -11°, but the wind chill has increases to -19° and the snow continues to fall in flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 4C with the sun starting to journey down towards the western horizon. A fine Sunday.


----------



## johnp

13C, overcast, dry, and little to no wind when we were out for our first balcony break of the afternoon (out at 12:15, back in at 1:15pm).

Go Lions!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies and a nice half moon in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with clear skies at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning with a wind chill of -18° and we're shooting for a high of 0°.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 10C ... a bright overcast, dry, little to no wind. Forecast says we might see a few breaks in the clouds later., but rain to come in for overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C temps at just prior to 4PM. At least the rain stopped.


----------



## SINC

Just after noon hour and it is -5° with a stiff breeze that makes it feel like -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SNOW!!!!!!!!!! Yes, believe it or not, snow has fallen .............. about 125km from where I sit. Still, while it is 8C and foggy outside of my home here in St. John's, there is 15cm of snow just north of here. Winter is seemingly creeping our way. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Snow ... yuck!!

It hit 14C here, with no wind, before we had sun come around and make it much warmer, for our extended balcony break this afternoon. A fine, almost mid-November afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Snow ... yuck!!
> 
> It hit 14C here, with no wind, before we had sun come around and make it much warmer, for our extended balcony break this afternoon. A fine, almost mid-November afternoon.


Yes .............. yuk. As for us, about an inch is forecast for Wed. but the sun later on Friday will melt it all away. Still, it is a rude shock to the system.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with flurries and they claim we will climb above zero to 4° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 12C ... cloudy, with a few breaks, light wind. A mild, wet, and windy early-morning.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -2° over the noon hours. EC keeps calling for a high of +6° and it will never happen, wrong again EC.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside after our first balcony time ... 14C while we were out (noon hour) -- it's still mostly cloudy, but some sunshine had just started to hit our balcony as we came in. Another outside break soon ... especially if the sun lasts for a while!?


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 5AM to roaring winds that sounded like a train going past our house. Gusts are over 100km/h, but the overnight rain stopped and temps are at 11C. Very strange weather for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

-4° with light flurries and a high of +4°.


----------



## SINC

I hate it when this happens, everything coated in ice already.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have fallen 8 degrees in the past eight hours, down from 12C to 4C.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 13C ... sunny, blue sky w/a few clouds, light wind. Lovely fall morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up at 5AM to roaring winds that sounded like a train going past our house. Gusts are over 100km/h, but the overnight rain stopped and temps are at 11C. Very strange weather for this time of year.



Wowzers, that should have got some of the salty sea air spraying around a bit.


----------



## johnp

Went out at noon for our first balcony break .... 16C ... a fine, early-afternoon. Came in a few minutes ago at 1:15pm, a mostly cloudy, almost overcast sky now. A change in the weather on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wowzers, that should have got some of the salty sea air spraying around a bit.


Yes, when the winds roar from the southwest or northeast, you can taste the salt from the ocean mist on your lips.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and no sign of the anticipated flurries. We shall see what tonight brings.


----------



## pm-r

Some nice sunny periods on and off since early am here but not even close to the forecast high of 14C and it feels more like 8C-9C max and now clouding over with showers forcast.

So much for my afternoon walk again to get my legs etc. back to normal. And I only need the walker for just in case emergencies now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 3C this morning, but none of the forecasted overnight snow flurries fell.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a high of 3° and a whole bunch of precipitation and much colder for the rest of the week:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C, but it is going to warm up starting tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am .... 11C ... overcast, but no rain since the early-am, light wind ... likely the last mild day in our current stretch of same. Great morning for my walk -- stopped near our neighbourhood stream, and watched a few adult chum salmon moving upstream -- several had already spawned, and were dying on the banks.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with freezing rain and a high today of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C. No wind so it is a rather dull day.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... 9C ... overcast, raining, breezy. Damp-cool. Forecast calls for strong northerly winds and clearing late in the day - could drop to or below 0C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C as we approach 4PM. Sadly, the last of the leaves are slowly starting to fall off the trees now.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm, just in from a chilly balcony break ... 8C .. heavily-overcast, raining, and the wind's starting to pick up, with the latter crossing our balcony a touch, it's too uncomfortable to enjoy sitting out there. Next break will be inside, here in our den!!

edit to update:

At just after 2pm .... 7C ... it's dark, wet, and getting very windy!! Forecast has issued a "Wind Warning". Rain is supposed to let up this evening, with a low temperature about 3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as we approach 11PM. A light fog is coming in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern horizon just now. We are currently at 4C with the expectation of reaching 10C by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-8° with six inches of new snow on the ground, falling to -12° by afternoon and -16° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° with six inches of new snow on the ground, falling to -12° by afternoon and -16° tonight.


Sounds like a Winter's day, Sinc. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Ronny

Like the weather her in Toronto, still not too cold around 8c & less rain finally


----------



## SINC

The snow continues to fall here with about a foot on the ground now. Forecast is for a repeat performance tomorrow.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow just getting going a bit further South. Expecting an all day visit.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a bit of fog as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am ... 7C ... overcast sky, dry, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the east just now. A grand sight. 9C with clearing skies/


----------



## SINC

We now have well over a foot of snow on the ground today alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We now have well over a foot of snow on the ground today alone.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 8C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C this morning at just past 8AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a high today of -10° and more snow for today, Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 10C as we approach noon. The sun is trying to break through the clouds, and there is no wind, so it is a fine Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Just went out and measured the snow on the picnic table in this shot. It is 14 inches deep.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Just went out and measured the snow on the picnic table in this shot. It is 14 inches deep.


You can still tell it's a picnic table so I suspect things will get worse. 

Here in the SW part of the province less snow only about 4 or 5 inches. However a cold start to the morning at -17°C. EC says it will warm up tomorrow then back to the deep freeze for the forecastable future. Where do those global warming pimps disappear to, when the ice coats the streets.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just went out and measured the snow on the picnic table in this shot. It is 14 inches deep.



That's quite a dump of snow and it seems that you also got some 40+km/h winds in your area as well. Not ideal or pleasant at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at just past 5PM. Still a quiet Sunday.


----------



## MacDoc

There is a wicked front gonna hit very shortly ....3 people killed in the US Midwst and 76 tornados have touched down and it's about an hour away from us...if that

.

Big hail, big wind...

Intellicast - Current Radar in Binghamton, New York










In Windsor now



> Nov 17, 2013 - 12:13 PM EST
> Last Updated: Nov 17, 2013 - 6:53 PM EST
> *Windsor-Essex is under a severe thunderstorm and wind warning.*
> 
> Environment Canada reports a low pressure system may cause severe thunderstorms in the area Sunday evening.* Heavy rain has begun and although winds in excess of 100 km/h are the primary threat, there is also a risk for tornadoes and large hail,* according to Environment Canada.
> 
> Hydro One is reporting 1,134 customers are affected by power outages in the county.
> 
> The low pressure system from Colorado causing the significant fall storm will continue to track across the region Sunday evening and into Monday, rapidly intensifying as it brings about a cold front that will blast the area, according to Environment Canada.
> 
> A wind warning also remains in effect for the area. The winds will be strong enough to cause tree damage and may cause difficult driving conditions, especially for motorists on highways subject to strong cross winds, according to Environment Canada.
> 
> Police and fire officials are also urging drivers to take care on local roads as flooding may occur.
> 
> “If people can stay indoors I’d recommend they do,” Staff Sgt. V. Giampuzzi said.
> 
> Detroit media reports the tornado watch will be in effect until 8 p.m. Sunday.
> 
> Pelee Island Ferry Service cancelled its morning and afternoon departures due to weather. A decision about a 6 p.m. departure will be made at 4 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and cloudy at 1030PM.


----------



## pm-r

That sure doesn't look good MacDoc.

Keep safe and sheltered.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of foghorns from the lighthouse at Fort Amherst at the mouth of St. John's harbor. It is 7C and very foggy as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -24°, more snow today and a high of -13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished mowing the lawn for the last time, and mulching the last of the leaves with my electric mower. Actually, it's a nice day with 8C temps and some sun.

Sadly, there are only a few dozen yellow maple leaves still hanging on to the trees around my house. Winter will be upon us in a month or so. Such is Life.


----------



## johnp

At just aft 11am ... 10C .... overcast, dry at present, but rain and/or showers in the forecast, light wind. Forecast calls for clearing for tomorrow, with sunshine, dry conditions, and much-cooler temperatures on the way for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at just past 6PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

Temperatures continue to fall, wind chill increases and the snow continues to come down.


----------



## eMacMan

Been fairly warm today ~5°C. Thankfully no rain is temps should plunge overnight and we don't need a layer of ice on the streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a bit of fog rolling in at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C as we approach 8AM. Some warmer temps and sunshine are being forecast, so it should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a wind chill of -24° and more snow. By the time this ends we will have gotten near 40 cm in the past week. Temperatures are going to dip to the -30 range in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some fog rolling in at just past 11AM.


----------



## eMacMan

No more dodging the bullet. 

SW AB has big east winds aka upslop. -13°C temps and sideways snow being compacted by the wind to the consistency of concrete.


----------



## johnp

10am ..... 6C ... blue sky and sunshine, and strong, cold, northwesterly wind. This should be our high, or lower, for the day. Forecasts calls for a low tonight below freezing, and with the clear sky, we should see & feel it this time.


----------



## SINC

The snow has stopped for a while so I am venturing out with the snow blower to clear the sidewalks and driveway in a -27° wind chill. Should take about an hour or a bit more.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light drizzle haze in the air. No winds, so it is not a bad day.


----------



## pm-r

My God that's COLD Don, and a good amount of snow!! I assume it must be light dry snow and not like the west coast wet stuff.

Does your snow blower have heated handles?

And who's going to win, you and your snow blower or the municipality's snow plow dumping all the snow back onto your and your neighbour's driveways?


----------



## SINC

Well, an hour was all my fingers would take. Couldn't find my winter mitts, so said to heck with it and used my light gloves. Big mistake and very cold fingers and no, Patrick, no heated handles. I got the rear double drive done and the 250 feet of sidewalk as well. The other double driveway will wait until tomorrow when I can find my mitts. that is enough for today. With 40 cm on the ground now, the pile beside the rear garage, as you can see from the pics below is now about four feet high and last year reached the eight foot eaves.


----------



## johnp

Don ... your pictures remind me of my 9-year ordeal living and owning a home in Corner Brook, NL. We had 18' of snow fall for my first winter there -- I had never seen anything like that in my life -- and do not wish to again!!!

Take it easy guy ...


----------



## SINC

-26° this morning with the wind chip at -33°. We may creep up to near -22° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and drizzle, but with 8C temps and no wind, it is a quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don ... your pictures remind me of my 9-year ordeal living and owning a home in Corner Brook, NL. We had 18' of snow fall for my first winter there -- I had never seen anything like that in my life -- and do not wish to again!!!
> 
> Take it easy guy ...


I recall those sorts of winters, John, just here in St.John's. They predict a brutal winter for NL this year. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Nearly a foot of hard packed snow with about 4 inches remaining to be shoveled. Thankfully the wind dropped off late yesterday afternoon so I was able to get round one done. In the meantime the temp has dropped to about -18°C and seems to be glued there. The snow however has stopped for the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and foggy at just past 3PM. Central NL is going to get pounded with 50-75cm of snow, but we will just be getting rain here in the St.John's metro region.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 3C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Dropped to -2C overnight, our first taste of a below zero temperature. Forecast calls for sunshine and a high of about 6C today, and then falling to about -3C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 2C with clear skies as we approach 5AM. There is a touch of frost on the car windshields.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C. There goes the frost.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning with a ugh of -10° and that's the good news. I spent the last two days clearing snow from the 42 cm dump we got over the weekend and Monday only to find another heavy snowfall warning for today at 20 cm more. Dag nab it anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earlier this morning, for about 20 seconds, we had some light snow flurries. They did not last long, and with sunshine and 5C temps, they are nowhere to be seen. Still, it is a sign that we might get an earlier start to Winter than we have in years past. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -17° this morning with a ugh of -10° and that's the good news. I spent the last two days clearing snow from the 42 cm dump we got over the weekend and Monday only to find another heavy snowfall warning for today at 20 cm more. Dag nab it anyway.



From your attachment, it looks like the forecasters are getting pretty casual and expecting of snowfall there now as they don't even put the snowfall warning message in red.

Maybe in a week or so, it won't even be in bold black. 

-2 here at 9am and white roofs from the frost, but clear skies, at least for a bit.

BTY: That's one H___ of a lot of snow Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C and sunny as we approach 2PM. Was able to do some last minute gardening.


----------



## eMacMan

Got the morning off to a fine start with ice blue skies and a blistering -26°C. That on an EC prediction of warmer temps. Glad they weren't calling for a cool down.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... currently 3C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Fresh!! It dropped to -3C overnight, our coolest night and morning so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just past 10PM. A quiet night, especially since in the central part of NL they have been pounded with over 75cm of snow the past two days.


----------



## SINC

-17° with a wind chill of -23° and a high of 12° here today, but it just won't end as yet another heavy snowfall warning has been issued for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a bit of sun shining through the clouds. A quiet day as we slowly approach noon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... currently 4C ... the sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Crisp & fresh!! Our overnight low was -2C ... forecasted high of about 5C for today.


----------



## pm-r

It actually has got up to 5C here and the partly thin cloudy areas are dissipating into almost nothing.

So mainly sunny but I warned my wife of our recent temps here, as she's returning from a two week holiday with her sister in Mazatlan, Mexico.

Just a wee bit cooler here!!


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with no wind at 435PM. Sadly, it is getting dark outside this early in the day.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the CTV news who said our annual average snowfall is 127 cm. *In the past six days*, we have received 69 cm of snow or over half our annual average.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 4C with some fog rolling in as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C at just past 6AM. No nice sunrise this morning. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

The snow has finally quit. -11° this morning with clearing skies and a high of -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and still cloudy as we approach 10AM. That might be our high for the day. A really dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ..... presently 6C .... sky a mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. Nice morning!!

edit to update:

Lovely afternoon ... temperature went up to 8C out on our balcony before the sun came around (well-beyond after). Just came inside after a 2-hour break outside ... some drink, chatter, and absorbing the rays!! A fine day on the southwest coast of this country!!


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a bit of overnight rain having ended. Luckily, no snow yet, but I fear it is only a matter of time. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 3C, but there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. Clear skies above, so it shall be a fine Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Clear and -6° with a high today of 0°. Similar conditions in Regina as well for the Grey Cup Game today. Go Riders!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ..... 7C ... mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. Another in this string of lovely fall mornings.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 2° as we near noon, but not a single drip of water to be seen. The snow is keeping things too cold for any melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C, but the sun is starting to get lower on the horizon and within an hour it shall be dark here in St. John's.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Clear and -6° with a high today of 0°. Similar conditions in Regina as well for the Grey Cup Game today. Go Riders!



It's hard on the hands in that temperature, and the "turf" can have or produce problems as well.


----------



## johnp

An in the shade 10C+ when we went out for a balcony break during the noon hour today. Some Captain Morgan (dark), and sun when it came around to hit us, worked their wonders to keep us out their for an hour+. A good pre-Grey Cup game warm up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to an overnight dusting of snow. This is our first snow of the year, and even though it was only about 2cm, it is the first shot of Winter. Luckily, it will be gone in total by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C so a bit of the snow is melting away. I figure by noon it will be all gone. Good riddance!!!!


----------



## SINC

-10° under partial cloud and a high of -3° here today.


----------



## johnp

We're milder here this morning, above freezing, about 3C, and should get to about 8C or better for the high today. Went to 10C here yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C at just past 11AM. Much of last night's snow is melting away now.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's has gone 239 straight days with high temps above 0°. Next chance to end this streak? This weekend. An amazing run for us. We even got 3cm of snow with temps at or above 0°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 8C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. Another nice morning on the go. Should see/feel afternoon temps that match yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 1C, but the sun is now starting to slowly set in the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 1C at 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a wind chill of -12° and a high today of 3°,


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C this morning. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... (a damp-cool-feeling) 6C ... mostly cloudy, little wind. Supposed to further cloud up ...


----------



## SINC

-2° and sunny as we approach noon. Good day to get out for a hair cut.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and partly sunny ................. might be a good day for a haircut as well.


----------



## johnp

A nice change since my last post ..... as we head to 11:30am ... 9C .. and a mostly-blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Looks like a fine afternoon in-store, and some good balcony time once again. Can't waste the latter it will not be with us for much longer!!

edit to add an update:

Well, the blue sky did not last very long!! Went out on the balcony at 12:30, when it was still shaded ... and 10C ... got some sun on us for a while after that, which felt good, but that was short-lived, the clouds rolled in once again and ruined it!! We got a decent break though .. stayed until 1:45pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy snow expected east of Toronto - Toronto - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Oh my God, not snow in the Toronto area, we'll never hear the end of it. 

The good news is, it should take any news focus off Ford and give us a bit of a break, or at least a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh my God, not snow in the Toronto area, we'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> The good news is, it should take any news focus off Ford and give us a bit of a break, or at least a change.


The Weather Network has round the clock coverage of this "snowmageddon" event in the GTA. They are forecasting 5cm upwards to 10cm in the next 24 hours. One forecaster at Environment Canada was fired when he said that the GTA might get 10-20cm of snow in the next 48 hours. It was feared that if this forecast ever got out that there would be panic in the streets.

In the GTA, 10-20cm of snow is a natural disaster. Here, in St. John's, NL, we call that "flurries". Guess it is all a matter of perspective.

Still, seriously, I hope that the people in the GTA who are under this weather bomb will take care and stay safe.


----------



## pm-r

My God, even Victoria can and has dealt with 20cm of snow, and sometimes a lot more, without going into any panic mode.

Toronto must be something else, and I'll withhold my valid comments.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and cloudy at 630AM. A quiet day for us.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> My God, even Victoria can and has dealt with 20cm of snow, and sometimes a lot more, without going into any panic mode.
> 
> Toronto must be something else, and I'll withhold my valid comments.


I have learned through bitter experience that the only time to worry is if the prediction is for 2 to 4. Some how this never turns out to be 2 to 4 cm, or 2 to 4 inches. You can almost bank (snow bank that is) on 2 to 4 feet.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning under partial cloud, but with a high of -8°, little room for improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I have learned through bitter experience that the only time to worry is if the prediction is for 2 to 4. Some how this never turns out to be 2 to 4 cm, or 2 to 4 inches. You can almost bank (snow bank that is) on 2 to 4 feet.


That is the way it is here, mon ami. My wife will say "Only 20cm is being forecast", and then can't understand why I go out and shovel the driveway four times after each 15cm of snowfall, especially if strong winds are creating drifts that are going over the car. Better to tackle 15cm of snow four times, than 60+cm of snow that has drifted over the roof of my car.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from CBC News -- There could be up to 25 centimetres of snow in Eastern Ontario today, including Ottawa and Kingston, ON. Montreal is also bracing for about 25 centimetres as the storm moves in from New York State. Meanwhile, the GTA is under a "flurry watch", with -2C temps and a chance of flurries until tomorrow. Looks like TO dodged a bullet ................ this time. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C here in St. John's at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11am here ..... 12C ...light overcast sky, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as the sun is setting in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with roaring winds gusting to over 100km/h at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a wind chill of -17° and a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, very windy with 8C temps, possibly going up to 10C by this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon ..... 10C ... a mostly cloudy sky, little to no wind. It's not as bright as it was, but still mild, and no precipitation as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with roaring winds blowing everything about here.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 11C at 8PM, but now it is raining a bit and we have cooled off to 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at just past 5AM. Temps are falling here by the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at just about 8AM, but a beautiful sunrise is there in the eastern horizon. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 5C with no wind. Was able to set some sheets and blankets out on the line to dry.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high of 0° and afternoon sunny periods


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to 6C with lots of sun and no wind. A great day to hang out more and more laundry on the line.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 11C ... overcast, light rain showers have stopped, little to no wind. A break before the rain systems come in for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at just past 6PM. The sun has set, but it was a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Winter weather watches have no been issued and we are in for a very big storm beginning tomorrow with freezing rain, then up to 45 cm of snow with high winds all day Sunday and again both Monday and Tuesday as well. Time to hunker down.


----------



## screature

Before the days of "meteorologists" my grandfather looked at the thermometer, his barometer and his observations of the horizon to "predict" the weather that would impact him.

Based on anecdotal evidence it seems that, at least locally, he was every bit as good at predicting the weather that affected him as we do now.

Strange how that is...


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at just past midnight. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to sunny skies, 0C temps ............. and a light dusting of snow. It won't last more than a day or so, but it does look nice since there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high of 1° and yet another weather warning, this time freezing rain to give us a base for the big snowstorm and high winds coming tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 1C. Most of the overnight dusting of snow is gone wherever the sun touched it. I'm dreaming of a Green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -7° this morning with a high of 1° and yet another weather warning, this time freezing rain to give us a base for the big snowstorm and high winds coming tomorrow.


I hate when this happens here. We usually get this here in early Jan. until March or April. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 11:30am .... 9C ... overcast, light rain and wind. More of both on their way, with heavier rain and stronger winds for this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Our third day of warnings and more expected for another three days:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our third day of warnings and more expected for another three days:



Yuck!!!

But it sounds just like my cousin's description, who lives close by now, of winters in Edmonton when she lived there.

She hated it and was glad to move away from it years ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C here as the sun is starting to set. We had another light dusting of snow, but sunshine and some warmer temps in the next day or so will take this away to wherever unwanted snow goes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C at just past 11PM. The coldest night here in St. John's since March 1st, 2012.


----------



## SINC

Another day, another warning and the radar shows it is not very far away now. Everything is coated in ice after yesterday's rain so roads will be a mess, although for now it is mild. Much colder though, in the days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C as we approach 6AM. Luckily, we are due for a warming trend next week to melt away any snow that is on the ground and thaw out the frozen lawns. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Interesting . A winter storm watch is in effect here in SW AB, but no snow predicted at least until tomorrow. 

The scary part is that it looks like it may settle in for a week or so once it arrives. After today highest predicted high is -13°C. 

I notice that the handful of local warming alarmists, have all headed south to Arizona for the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with lots of sunshine. With no wind, it is actually nice to be outside.


----------



## pm-r

A bit of a change around according to accuweather, Edmonton and your area doesn't look too bad, but now Okotoks where my son and his family live, has a Storm Warning and a forecast snow dump.

And believe it or not, our area has a rain and snow and ice warning for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> A bit of a change around according to accuweather, Edmonton and your area doesn't look too bad, but now Okotoks where my son and his family live, has a Storm Warning and a forecast snow dump.
> 
> And believe it or not, our area has a rain and snow and ice warning for tomorrow.


Not sure what weather you are looking at Patrick, but it still looks bad here at this end:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not sure what weather you are looking at Patrick, but it still looks bad here at this end:



Granted your forecast isn't the best, but it's a bit unusual that Okotoks gets the red Winter Storm Watch warning as that's often posted for Edmonton, but not today:

Okotoks Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Alberta Canada

Edmonton Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Alberta Canada

And the radar for your area from accuweather seems a bit calmer as well. Maybe it's not that accurate!!


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ....... 11C .. sky attempting to clear a little, some streaks of blue amongst the cloud cover, little to no wind at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-10° with the wind chill at -19° as the big cold front begins to move in. Although the warnings continue again today, the storm kind of fizzled with only about an inch of fresh snow on the ground. Much ado about nothing it would seem.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a bit of sunshine. A quiet day for us.


----------



## eMacMan

Here in SW AB a relatively mild -7°C and dropping. Oh can't forget to mention a foot of snow on the ground with another foot predicted for today!


----------



## SINC

The snow here has started up again and it is much heavier than the wee bit we got overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C at just past 1PM. A dull day ................ but with no snow.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ...... 5C ... lots of blue sky, a fresh breeze.


----------



## SINC

The snow here continues to fall with about a foot on the ground now since dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and calm. My wife spoke to her brother in Calgary who said that they are getting NL-like winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a very light drizzle falling. All of our snow is gone and the ground is again starting to thaw. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 4C, with 9C temps forecast for tomorrow and 10C temps forecast for Wednesday. All I can say is "We shall see."


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> The snow here continues to fall with about a foot on the ground now since dawn.


Ditto only more so.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling. At least one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain still falling. I can hear the fog horns, so this shall be the weather for the day.


----------



## SINC

-18° with about a foot of new fallen snow and plunging temperatures as the week progresses into the -40° wind chill range.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -18° with about a foot of new fallen snow and plunging temperatures as the week progresses into the -40° wind chill range.


 I can't even imagine a -40° wind chill!!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with wind and rain the name of the game today.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Winter storm wallops Alberta, Saskatchewan, up to 40 cm of snow reported - The Weather Network

They grow them tough in Edmonton, AB ............. shoveling without gloves in cold temps.  XX)


----------



## eMacMan

We only got about 2 more inches piled onto yesterdays 13 inches. However the temp has dropped to -14°C and that downward slide is expected to continue. 

On the plus side the winds have been very light at least so far. Maybe search and rescue can drop in "Chopper" MacKay, so I can knock on wood when I am talking about light winds.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... 3C ... sunny, dry, and 'fresh', light wind (thankfully!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 3PM. The rain has stopped and the winds have died down, so it is a mild day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Winter storm wallops Alberta, Saskatchewan, up to 40 cm of snow reported - The Weather Network
> 
> They grow them tough in Edmonton, AB ............. shoveling without gloves in cold temps.  XX)



Yeah!! That's pretty hard to imagine that not one snow shoveller was wearing any gloves, and only some of the pedestrians. Some hardy souls or they're just used to the cold maybe.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah!! That's pretty hard to imagine that not one snow shoveller was wearing any gloves, and only some of the pedestrians. Some hardy souls or they're just used to the cold maybe.


As I said, they grow them tough and hardy on the prairies.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and it is still 10C. Amazing to think that in early December I can take my dog outside for a short walk wearing only a short sleeve shirt and no jacket.


----------



## pm-r

Certainly not that warm here Marc, and we got up to a high of 1C today. Fairly clear and no wind.

Certainly not as bad as Alberta etc., and from their neighbours shot yesterday, no wonder my son didn't answer their phone last evening in Okotoks, he was busy using the BobCat from his father-in-law's farm-ranch and doing some snow clearing for them all at the top of the hill:


----------



## johnp

At near 4pm .... clear blue sky and a setting sun (and bit of a sunset) ... still above-freezing (about 4C), but 'feels' cold & crisp for these parts .. forecast calls for a low of -2C to -6C. And more of the same, with lower temperatures, for the rest of the week. As long as it stays sunny & dry, no complaints!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, give us here in St. John's a month or so and we will look like that too.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Certainly not that warm here Marc, and we got up to a high of 1C today. Fairly clear and no wind.
> 
> Certainly not as bad as Alberta etc., and from their neighbours shot yesterday, no wonder my son didn't answer their phone last evening in Okotoks, he was busy using the BobCat from his father-in-law's farm-ranch and doing some snow clearing for them all at the top of the hill:


Good thing he doesn't live in St. Albert. He would be fined for using a bob cat to help his neighbours here. We have such a wonderful council.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good thing he doesn't live in St. Albert. He would be fined for using a bob cat to help his neighbours here. We have such a wonderful council.


We have three snow blowers on our cul de sac, with 10 houses and driveways. I do my own driveway and three other driveways (two single moms and one elderly couple). The other two snow blowers do the rest of the houses. I would dare our council to fine me or my neighbors.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Good thing he doesn't live in St. Albert. He would be fined for using a bob cat to help his neighbours here. We have such a wonderful council.



You have to be joking Don, but I fear not from some of the complete BS stuff I read sometimes on SAP and the rectal-cranial thinking of some council members you have there.

Maybe move to Okotoks???


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We have three snow blowers on our cul de sac, with 10 houses and driveways. I do my own driveway and three other driveways (two single moms and one elderly couple). The other two snow blowers do the rest of the houses. I would dare our council to fine me or my neighbors.



WOW!!! That's some V-8 powered snow blower, and that guy is sure prepared for some heavy wet snow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! That's some V-8 powered snow blower, and that guy is sure prepared for some heavy wet snow!!


If you only knew the type of snow we get here in St.John's, that is a snow blower that is just about right for the amount and weight of our snow. Sadly, I did not have a snow blower the three years we got 21, 17, 18 and 19 feet of snow in the winters of 2000, 2001, 2002 and 2003. I had to do it by hand. Then I wised up.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> If you only knew the type of snow we get here in St.John's, that is a snow blower that is just about right for the amount and weight of our snow. Sadly, I did not have a snow blower the three years we got 21, 17, 18 and 19 feet of snow in the winters of 2000, 2001, 2002 and 2003. I had to do it by hand. Then I wised up.



I'm glad you wised up Marc, and if you need to upgrade, here's a pretty HD unit that's for sale - or at least was. 

It should work for at least those small NF snowfalls. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqCjgyNLXU[/ame]

And a similar unit if not the same:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvR-eaKUVqU[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Thanks for the tip, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of foghorns. It is 11C outside with fog and drizzle .............. and nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-19° on our deck this morning with the wind chill near -30. As you can see below, the low for tonight for Edmonton is -31° and since we are usually 5° colder than the city, we will be near -40°. If the wind comes up, we will be in for the mid -40°s tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -19° on our deck this morning with the wind chill near -30. As you can see below, the low for tonight for Edmonton is -31° and since we are usually 5° colder than the city, we will be near -40°. If the wind comes up, we will be in for the mid -40°s tonight.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with lots of rain and winds gusting to 110km/h. Still, one does not have to shovel rain, so I am grateful for even this weather. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C, very foggy and very windy as we approach 11AM. Very atypical weather for early December.


----------



## eMacMan

-20°C this AM low was -22°C, supposed to warm up to a sweltering -16° today. 

Still have about 3" to shovel and it's time to get out and get supplies. 

A bit early in the season but we have already run out of global warmists to toss on the fire. I'm not sure but I think they may all have moved to Arizona, rather than admit we are entering a mini-ice age. Thankfully no-one around here drank the Kool-aid, so everyone has bigger than normal woodpiles.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and the sun came out at about noon. Very sunny now and I actually have a few flowers once again blooming in our garden. Amazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing weather. We are able to open up the windows to get some fresh air in the house. These mild temps won't last, and snow will be on its way soon, but this is fun while it is lasting. Still sunny and 13C at 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Clear blue skies, bright sunshine and falling temperatures are the order of the day, now sitting at -19° with a wind chill of -29°.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am .... a touch over 1C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Bright & fresh!!


----------



## eMacMan

After banking the last of this storms snow, we are just under 5 feet for the season. Looks like AB is in for a cold nasty winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C at just past 4PM. Now that the sun is gone, it is time to close the windows. Still, fresh air in early December is a nice experience.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roaring winds and 7C temps. Winds are going to gust up to 120km/h by midnight as the temps plunge to 2C.


----------



## johnp

A bright, clear, and calm, yellow-orange looking sky as we head towards sunset. Crisp, fresh, and cool. I think we hit about 2+C, and will now head down to somewhere below 0C for the overnight. Forecast calls for a low overnight of between -2C to -6C, with lower overnights on the way for later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with howling winds. Sounds like trains are roaring past my house. Gusts have been clocked at 122km/h and they seem to be getting stronger.


----------



## SINC

-25° with a wind chill of -31°, and we're grateful for that. If the winds come up stronger, it will drop considerably tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of a train going by my bedroom window ............. and a gunshot. Turns out it was a violent gust of wind and a limb from a neighbor's tree snapping clear off. Winds are gusting over 120km/h but luckily there is no rain. 4C so there is no snow either, luckily.


----------



## SINC

Still -25° but the wind has remained light and the wind chill factor is just -28° this morning. Little change with a high of just -23° today and falling to -30° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds have died down to about 60km/h and there are sunny blue skies outside with 3C temps.


----------



## eMacMan

-29°C or -32°C depending on which thermometer you believe. So far no wind and temps predicted to stay below -20°C until Sunday. Good side of this is that it's early days of winter so this may be a sufficient cold snap to annihalate any bud worms or bark beetles in the nearby forests.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -29°C or -32°C depending on which thermometer you believe. So far no wind and temps predicted to stay below -20°C until Sunday. Good side of this is that it's early days of winter so this may be a sufficient cold snap to annihalate any bud worms or bark beetles in the nearby forests.


Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Although the temperature has risen to -24°, the wind has picked up and the wind chill now sits at -32°. That is much better than it Lethbridge where the cill factor is -42° this hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and somewhat sunny at just past 1PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -29°C or -32°C depending on which thermometer you believe. So far no wind and temps predicted to stay below -20°C until Sunday. Good side of this is that it's early days of winter so this may be a sufficient cold snap to annihalate any bud worms or bark beetles in the nearby forests.





SINC said:


> Although the temperature has risen to -24°, the wind has picked up and the wind chill now sits at -32°. That is much better than it Lethbridge where the cill factor is -42° this hour.


Take heart ........... Fall, and these frigid temps, is almost over. XX) Winter starts on the 21st of Dec. 

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> -29°C or -32°C depending on which thermometer you believe. So far no wind and temps predicted to stay below -20°C until Sunday. Good side of this is that it's early days of winter so this may be a sufficient cold snap to annihalate any bud worms or bark beetles in the nearby forests.



That would sure be nice if the cold killed off most of those devastating beetles.

We currently actually have a few hundred tiny snow flakes falling and -4C and no wind. 

I sure hope most Victoria are drivers can cope!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C with some light snow flurries in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few years ago, on Dec. 6th, we woke up to a few flurries, as forecasted by Environment Canada. No major accumulations were being forecast by EC, so not to worry ..................... until about lunchtime. By dinner time it got even worse. By morning, it was time to bring out the snow blower. So, one never can tell when an EC forecast calls for "light flurries". We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Opps, that was a pretty poor forecast by EC for "light flurries".

BTW, that's what we're getting today, but *real* light flurries and the ground and shrubs are now covered with about 1/4" of light, white snow.

No snow blower will be needed - at least I don't think so!!

I wouldn't be surprised to even see our municipal ploughing trucks come by on our narrow country road some time today, unlike some municipalities that avoid the task.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Opps, that was a pretty poor forecast by EC for "light flurries".
> 
> BTW, that's what we're getting today, but *real* light flurries and the ground and shrubs are now covered with about 1/4" of light, white snow.
> 
> No snow blower will be needed - at least I don't think so!!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to even see our municipal ploughing trucks come by on our narrow country road some time today, unlike some municipalities that avoid the task.


Once they forecasted "About 5-10cm of snow to fall on a Friday back in 2001, "with light winds". 30 hours later, we had 83cm of snow, blown about by winds over 100km/h with drifts that in some places were over 3 meters high. EC lost a great deal of respect that day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 3pm ...... About 0C ..... Sky a mix of blue and clouds, little to no wind. A fine day in the downtown Vancouver, for our stay and evening out!! Forecast calls for a low overnight of -7C ... So a chilly morning tomorrow when we return home.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -25°, but the wind has picked up and is really not all that bad for speed, but the wind chill sits now at -37°. It was some cold out there doing a few errands this afternoon and it is likely we will crack the -40° chill tonight.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> As we approach 3pm ...... About 0C ..... Sky a mix of blue and clouds, little to no wind. A fine day in the downtown Vancouver, for our stay and evening out!! Forecast calls for a low overnight of -7C ... So a chilly morning tomorrow when we return home.



It sounds like you missed the light snowfall we got here today John.

Actually quite pretty and no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit at -25°, but the wind has picked up and is really not all that bad for speed, but the wind chill sits now at -37°. It was some cold out there doing a few errands this afternoon and it is likely we will crack the -40° chill tonight.


XX)

I shall not complain about taking my dogs out for a short walk tonight in 2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 2C temps at just past 5AM. Nothing falling from the sky, which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

A frosty -27° with a WNW wind at 11 kph making it feel like -39° out there. It may drop further as we sink to -34° by tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C with no wind. A fine time to do the late fall gardening tasks that I have been putting off for weeks now.


----------



## SINC

The wind has come up promoting wind chill warnings as we now sit at -43°. This high pressure system is so large it now has spread from Alberta south all the way into northern Mexico and temps are below freezing in AZ and NM. I hope CubaMark stays warm down there.


----------



## eMacMan

-35°C this AM, that's real data stripped of the windchill hype. At this point I believe it is permissible to add descriptions such as brutally or bone-chilling to the word cold.


----------



## SINC

In the past two weeks, we've got over 80 cm of snow. Winters like this are becoming the norm as we had the same thing now for three years in a row. Way more snow and colder temps than ever before. Add to that the extreme cold and the picture is complete.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind has come up promoting wind chill warnings as we now sit at -43°. This high pressure system is so large it now has spread from Alberta south all the way into northern Mexico and temps are below freezing in AZ and NM. I hope CubaMark stays warm down there.


I hope you folks stay warm and alive up there!!! XX) I am getting a head ache just trying to imagine temps of -43° .......... regardless of the season. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -35°C this AM, that's real data stripped of the windchill hype. At this point I believe it is permissible to add descriptions such as brutally or bone-chilling to the word cold.


Say it anyway you want, Bob. That is REALLY cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In the past two weeks, we've got over 80 cm of snow. Winters like this are becoming the norm as we had the same thing now for three years in a row. Way more snow and colder temps than ever before. Add to that the extreme cold and the picture is complete.


Interesting data, Sinc. For the past few years, we have gotten winters which start 2-3 weeks later, springs that start 2-3 week earlier, and winters with 10-12 feet of snow, which is below our yearly average of 13+ feet of snow. We have been told that this is the result of global warming. Of course, the downside is that in my first 33 years here, we had one major hurricane. In the past three years, we have had two major hurricanes pound us here in St.John's.

I wonder if any other person here in ehMacLand is experiencing shifts if their norms wherever they are located in real life?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C at just past 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

I thought those of you who are used to deep snow and snow blowers might get a chuckle of the photo of the guy locally that my daughter's partner sent of a fellow in our small village yesterday. And yes, we did get about 1/2" max yesterday of very light snow.

My suggestion was definitely a store tryout and it's just like the models they sell via the local Home Hardware store...

Home Hardware - 277cc 28" Two-Stage Snow Thrower


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... -1C .. back home in Burnaby ... blue sky and sunshine, cold wind. Forecast calls for significant wind-chill factors today and over the weekend -- temp's could 'feel' like -15C to -17C later today and and tomorrow. A cool -5C in Vancouver, when we left earlier this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Interesting data, Sinc. For the past few years, we have gotten winters which start 2-3 weeks later, springs that start 2-3 week earlier, and winters with 10-12 feet of snow, which is below our yearly average of 13+ feet of snow. We have been told that this is the result of global warming. Of course, the downside is that in my first 33 years here, we had one major hurricane. In the past three years, we have had two major hurricanes pound us here in St.John's.
> 
> I wonder if any other person here in ehMacLand is experiencing shifts if their norms wherever they are located in real life?


Weather patterns in Southern Alberta seem to be going back to what we had in the late 60s and early seventies. Not such a good thing for those who hate long cold winters.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought those of you who are used to deep snow and snow blowers might get a chuckle of the photo of the guy locally that my daughter's partner sent of a fellow in our small village yesterday. And yes, we did get about 1/2" max yesterday of very light snow.
> 
> My suggestion was definitely a store tryout and it's just like the models they sell via the local Home Hardware store...
> 
> Home Hardware - 277cc 28" Two-Stage Snow Thrower


That's not even enough snow for a snow thrower, which is basically a mechanical broom. My snow blower does not leave the garage unless we have had more than 25cm, or if 20cm of snow is really icy, slushy, dirty, etc, and is in a mound at the end of our driveway with temps forecasted to turn it into solid ice overnight.

That picture is a cruel joke upon the folks in the prairies who have faced deep snow and arctic temps for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 11am .... -1C .. back home in Burnaby ... blue sky and sunshine, cold wind. Forecast calls for significant wind-chill factors today and over the weekend -- temp's could 'feel' like -15C to -17C later today and and tomorrow. A cool -5C in Vancouver, when we left earlier this morning.


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Weather patterns in Southern Alberta seem to be going back to what we had in the late 60s and early seventies. Not such a good thing for those who hate long cold winters.


Well, my wife, who grew up in Calgary/Edmonton/Winnipeg as a child has said that one has to be tough to survive the winter months on the prairies. I know that I am not that tough, so I tip my hat to you and those who can experience this sort of weather and laugh about it .................. and survive. Paix, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Well, my wife, who grew up in Calgary/Edmonton/Winnipeg as a child has said that one has to be tough to survive the winter months on the prairies. I know that I am not that tough, so I tip my hat to you and those who can experience this sort of weather and laugh about it .................. and survive. Paix, mon ami. Bonne chance.


We learned at a very young age not to cry about it, lest our eye lids freeze shut.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> We learned at a very young age not to cry about it, lest our eye lids freeze shut.


Good idea, mon ami.

My wife lived a few blocks from her school in Edmonton. Her mom would bundle up she and her brother and sister, open the door, point in the direction of the school, and off they went. "It was make it to school or die trying" was what she would say to them.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgarian living in a teepee despite freezing temperatures - Calgary - CBC News

Now, this is one strong person.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That's not even enough snow for a snow thrower, which is basically a mechanical broom. My snow blower does not leave the garage unless we have had more than 25cm, or if 20cm of snow is really icy, slushy, dirty, etc, and is in a mound at the end of our driveway with temps forecasted to turn it into solid ice overnight.
> 
> That picture is a cruel joke upon the folks in the prairies who have faced deep snow and arctic temps for the past couple of weeks.



Yes Marc, we know the principle of how snow blowers work and also know how little snow we normally get here so it seems doubly humorous that: anybody would even tryout using one here, and then even try using it with so little snow.

Heck, an ordinary broom would have been faster and way more efficient.

Anyway, we guess it was just a man with his new toy.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yes Marc, we know the principle of how snow blowers work and also know how little snow we normally get here so it seems doubly humorous that: anybody would even tryout using one here, and then even try using it with so little snow.
> 
> Heck, an ordinary broom would have been faster and way more efficient.
> 
> Anyway, we guess it was just a man with his new toy.


Yes, we have the reverse here in St.John's, with some people trying to modify or outdo their neighbor with monster blowers.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Calgarian living in a teepee despite freezing temperatures - Calgary - CBC News
> 
> Now, this is one strong person.



We just heard on the car radio while taking my wife to the BC Ferry that several places in Calgary were wondering what to do with quite a few who were refusing any sort of shelter and only had a small tarp and maybe a sleeping bag.

That I'd suggest, is just being stubborn or stupid.

BTW: With the wind here now, it's about -13C 'Real feel' and the water across Haro Straight was white with whitecaps. But at least the BC Ferries were still sailing to my wife's relief.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we have the reverse here in St.John's, with some people trying to modify or outdo their neighbor with monster blowers.



You certainly outdo us with snowfalls there from your descriptions you have mentioned several times and I enjoyed the first shot you posted of the modified snow blower.

I even posted a URL of a similar V-8 powered one for you that was for sale if you were interested, and with attached snow tracks yet.

My middle son in Okotoks was kept quite busy last week clearing his and his neighbours snow covered drive areas with his track equipped bobcat.

Now he's wondering if he'll ever get through all the bottles of rum he was given by his neighbours. But I think he'll manage eventually.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You certainly outdo us with snowfalls there from your descriptions you have mentioned several times and I enjoyed the first shot you posted of the modified snow blower.
> 
> I even posted a URL of a similar V-8 powered one for you that was for sale if you were interested, and with attached snow tracks yet.
> 
> My middle son in Okotoks was kept quite busy last week clearing his and his neighbours snow covered drive areas with his track equipped bobcat.
> 
> Now he's wondering if he'll ever get through all the bottles of rum he was given by his neighbours. But I think he'll manage eventually.


This is the classic shot of me in my pre-snow blower days. This was after an 83cm snowfall over 30 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain .................. but rain does not have to be shovelled.


----------



## SINC

It just won't quit:

Extreme wind chill values prompt warning - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It just won't quit:
> 
> Extreme wind chill values prompt warning - Edmonton - CBC News



That's getting a bit too brutal and well beyond any sort of cold prairie jokes.

Gads, my eldest son in Whitehorse is experiencing balmy weather and temps by comparison.

Keep safe and warm Don and I hope the weather improves for your area soon.

Gheese, I can't believe those temperatures nor that they are forecasting down to -20 for some parts close by here - that's really quite unusual for this area.

So much for global warming - my donkey!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's getting a bit too brutal and well beyond any sort of cold prairie jokes.
> 
> Gads, my eldest son in Whitehorse is experiencing balmy weather and temps by comparison.
> 
> Keep safe and warm Don and I hope the weather improves for your area soon.
> 
> Gheese, I can't believe those temperatures nor that they are forecasting down to -20 for some parts close by here - that's really quite unusual for this area.
> 
> So much for global warming - my donkey!!


I agree. Luckily, there is some relief coming next week for the prairie provinces in the form of "warmer" temps. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of the foghorn this morning. 8C and very foggy as we approach 5AM.


----------



## SINC

This says it all this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to 6C at just past 10AM as the warming influence of the fog retreats.


----------



## eMacMan

-39°C here in SW AB. That's real temp no wind chill exaggeration. 

The good news is that I have no reason to start the car today. I can remember 45 years ago having to go out, start the car, keep my foot on the throttle for about 10 minutes until it was warm enough to idle, come in and have coffee at which time the engine had warmed up enough for the defrosters to work. I then drove to university on square tires. They don't make cars like they used to and on days like today I will add: "Praise the Lard".

FWIW we have shattered our record lows by about 5°C today and the previous two days as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -39°C here in SW AB. That's real temp no wind chill exaggeration.
> 
> The good news is that I have no reason to start the car today. I can remember 45 years ago having to go out, start the car, keep my foot on the throttle for about 10 minutes until it was warm enough to idle, come in and have coffee at which time the engine had warmed up enough for the defrosters to work. I then drove to university on square tires. They don't make cars like they used to and on days like today I will add: "Praise the Lard".
> 
> FWIW we have shattered our record lows by about 5°C today and the previous two days as well.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

If you think it's cold today just wait until tomorrow. It could feel like -59C with the windchill in some places in Saskatchewan. Be very careful out there especially if you're working, walking or just peeing outdoors. Also, be sure to bring your pets indoors unless of course your pet is a Polar Bear.

And it's not even winter in SK. XX)XX) Keep moving to stay warm.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 11am ..... -2C .... sunshine and blue sky, 'bone-dry', light wind. Fresh, and rather nice morning. It dropped to -7C overnight -- with the chill factor, supposedly it felt something like -15C. They're forecasting it to go lower this evening, and Sunday, and stay dry until sometime next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as we approach 4PM. The clouds have cleared away, but the sun is low on the western horizon. Still, all in all, it was a nice day here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C at just past 10PM. A quiet night.

According to Environment Canada, St.John's, NL is Canada's "hot spot" with above freezing temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A crisp 0C with clear skies and no wind at just before 5AM. Some light flurries are being forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Finally a break from the cold at -14°, falling to -18° by afternoon, but the wind persists making it feel like -23°. Of course we will pay the price for the heat wave with much more snow this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and -1C as we approach 9AM. A nippy morning outside, but with no wind, a good day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we approach noon. A fine day outside.


----------



## eMacMan

-20°C this morning. Some flurries predicted but otherwise temps supposedly rising till we hit the big goose egg on Wednesday.

Weather network is not quite so optimistic calling for -12°C on Wednesday and -6°C on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -20°C this morning. Some flurries predicted but otherwise temps supposedly rising till we hit the big goose egg on Wednesday.
> 
> Weather network is not quite so optimistic calling for -12°C on Wednesday and -6°C on Thursday.


Bob, let's hope their optimism is well founded. You folks in AB, SK and MB need a break. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

As we head into the noon hour .... 0C .... sunshine and a mostly blue sky, very little to no wind. The morning started overcast, and about -6C. The sky was mostly clear by 10am.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C tonight at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Prairie deep freeze means more wind chill warnings - Canada - CBC News

Unreal ................ I shall not complain about -4C tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a windchill of -13C makes this the coldest day here in St. John's since late Feb.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with a wind chill of -15° and a blanket of fresh snow on the ground and more to come every darn day this week before we plunge back into the deep freeze by the weekend with temps in the -30°s once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C at just past 11AM. Some snow is in our forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... 1C ... overcast, with very light snow flurries, little to no wind. Will likely stay much this way for the day and tomorrow ... snow flurries, snow, and/or drizzle .. a low of about -1C forecasted, so at the appropriate temperature for snow in these parts.


----------



## Kazak

Finally, some snow here, too. Hope johnp's forecast is accurate--we never get enough here (for my liking, anyway).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 11am .... 1C ... overcast, with very light snow flurries, little to no wind. Will likely stay much this way for the day and tomorrow ... snow flurries, snow, and/or drizzle .. a low of about -1C forecasted, so at the appropriate temperature for snow in these parts.





Kazak said:


> Finally, some snow here, too. Hope johnp's forecast is accurate--we never get enough here (for my liking, anyway).


Anyone is welcome to any and all of our snow here in St.John's. It has not come yet, but from all that I have heard, we may get a repeat of the winter of 2000-2001 when we received 635cm of snow from late Nov. until late May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C here at 4PM. Time for some tea.


----------



## Kazak

Dr. G., every spring, I read your updates on how many feet of snow you still have, while my wife is outside gardening. At those times, I think, "Okay, maybe that's too much for too long." But we're so far at the other extreme, it makes me crazy. My youngest is 20, and he's seen two white Christmases in his life. I'm less than a decade from retiring now, and we are casting about for places that get real snow in the winter but still offer a view of real mountains. Surely between Vancouver and St. John's, we can find such a happy medium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Kazak said:


> Dr. G., every spring, I read your updates on how many feet of snow you still have, while my wife is outside gardening. At those times, I think, "Okay, maybe that's too much for too long." But we're so far at the other extreme, it makes me crazy. My youngest is 20, and he's seen two white Christmases in his life. I'm less than a decade from retiring now, and we are casting about for places that get real snow in the winter but still offer a view of real mountains. Surely between Vancouver and St. John's, we can find such a happy medium.


Kazak, I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We have only had one in my 37 years here in St.John's. I am going to retire next year to Lunenburg, NS, where a harsh winter there is four feet and they get real spring time weather. We can get over four feet of wet snow in a week.


----------



## johnp

I was born and raised in Vancouver .... and retired in Burnaby (next to Vancouver) .... I had enough snow and cold in Alaska, and the Atlantic Provinces between those two events to last me for my lifetime!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a light snow falling straight down. With no wind and -2C temps, it makes for a nice sight ................ but I am still dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-16° falling to -20° by afternoon with the wind still making it feel like -25° and more snow for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snowfall as we approach noon. All in all, a quiet day.


----------



## eMacMan

-10°C and some hard caked wind blown snow. Temps above -20°C seem to be the order for the week so that is a pleasant change even if we are still below the norms. We have sent out an emergency call to the IPCC to cook the temps but so far still a very cold December.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ..... 3C .... overcast, little to no wind or precipitation at present. It dropped ot about -2C overnight, and snowed (less than an inch total, just enough to muck up walks, parking lots, and the like). Could see rain drizzle as the day goes on, and more snow flurries later and overnight. Forecast calls for it to get milder tomorrow, with rain. The latter sounds fine by me!!


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with no wind and the light morning and afternoon snow has stopped. We got about 10cm of light flurries. All in all, typical for this time of the year.


----------



## SINC

-19° with a wind chill at -31°. Damn it's cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light drizzle to take away a bit of our snow, mainly from the spots that have been plowed or cleared away by hand and shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow in Canada ..............


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning, steadily falling to -20° by evening with light snow all day long and 30 cm more for the next three days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a bit of sun at just past 9AM. No wind to speak of, so it should be a quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 5C ... overcast, no precipitation, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C as the sun is setting and a beautiful half moon shines brightly overhear in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

-16° with snow and blowing snow and a wind chill of -25°. Since we are now at our high for the day, no improvement as two large systems move in from the west, one right behind the other, we expect another 25 to 30 cm of snow on top of the over 100 cm we have received since early November.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with clear skies and no wind. A quiet morning is in store for us.


----------



## MacDoc

-12 brrrrr gonna be a chilly step out to the hot tub. Going to -15 on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a chilly -6C at just past 9AM.


----------



## kps

North of Barrie -14 currently, -21 with wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and still very sunny as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -4C at just past 2PM. All in all, a nice afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm .... 6C .... heavily-overcast, rain or rain-drizzle, light wind. A "damp-cool" afternoon .... but much-better than having white stuff falling all over the place!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with clear skies and luckily nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with clear skies to help view the brilliant moon and the stars that are out tonight.


----------



## pm-r

As I mentioned on the shang...

Hopefully the ehmac site will be working better tomorrow as it was almost completely useless and not available for me through most of today.

Our weather is typical cool wet coast today and the same forecast for the next few days and not much change here other than John's frequent changing user images which I'm enjoying.


----------



## SINC

Snow, snow and more snow all day long with no letup in sight until tomorrow at this time.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Snow, snow and more snow all day long with no letup in sight until tomorrow at this time.



Hmmm... ???

Will it be enough Don to trigger the St. Albert municipality's snow depth requirements to actually do some snow clearing for its tax paying residents??

My apologies if I hit a sensitive spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with sunny skies and lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-19° with snow continuing until noon today. A stiff NW wind makes it feel like -30° out there and little change with a high of -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with lots of sunshine at just past 11AM. All in all, a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Brrr it's cold! Wind Chill -50C !!! XX)XX)

Luckily, this was in Wabush earlier today and not St. John's. They are far tougher in Labrador than we are here in this part of Newfoundland.


----------



## johnp

At 11am here .... 7C ... heavily-overcast, light drizzle, no wind.


----------



## SINC

The snow has finally stopped and the winds have died to a breeze leaving it feel like -21° out there. Time to get dressed and go blow some snow off 250 feet of sidewalk and two driveways, one 1,200 and the other 2,000 sq. ft. By look of the depth of snow out there, it will take over two hours to clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The snow has finally stopped and the winds have died to a breeze leaving it feel like -21° out there. Time to get dressed and go blow some snow off 250 feet of sidewalk and two driveways, one 1,200 and the other 2,000 sq. ft. By look of the depth of snow out there, it will take over two hours to clear.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Did it in about an hour, but I am pooped now. Time for a nap. Here's the before and after:


----------



## pm-r

You have definitely got a bit of snow there Don. 

How big is your snowblower? Or is it one of those V-8 powered units with tracks?


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with clear skies and a meteor shower every so often.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -8C with clear skies and a meteor shower every so often.



WOW Marc!!! 

A real "meteor shower" every so often???

Neat.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> You have definitely got a bit of snow there Don.
> 
> How big is your snowblower? Or is it one of those V-8 powered units with tracks?


Patrick my blower is just a 20" Honda manual start that I bought about five years back for about $900. Got the Honda cause I was tired of the crappy Toro I had before. One has to push this one as there are no drive wheels, but it does throw snow a long way and is light to push. Here is a video I found of a similar model that shows just how far it will throw snow. It's great for dry snow, but when it gets heavy and wet, it is a real chore to use. At any rate, it beats shovelling with my heart condition. This shows exactly how I use it, push it forward, drag it back and repeat. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVXWt9wG4bs


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the info and the video Don.

My experience has just been with snow shovels which I've recently been told not to use or any other manual stuff due to my recent aneurism surgery and related heart condition.

And powered tractors with blades and self powered loaders but were restricted to use on private property only when I last used them in our area, but I think that may have changed.

And speaking of that, my son who was using his track equipped bobcat type loader to clear their and the neighbour's roadways and driveways in their Okotoks area said that Okotoks and Calgary now approve their use on public roadways etc. as long as they have some insurance. And one would have to be stupid to not have any insurance I would think.

Thanks.


----------



## slipstream

Minus 18 on the Island this am. Brr.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW Marc!!!
> 
> A real "meteor shower" every so often???
> 
> Neat.


Yes. All of sudden you would see 5+ streaks of light zipping across the sky. I usually see one streak ............... wait a few minutes for another streak, and so on. However, these were bursts. I guess I should have said "meteor shower bursts". Mea culpa. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -8C as we near 930AM here in St. John's. Lots of snow in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a wind chill of -23° and wouldn't you know it, yet another weather warning, this time freezing rain later today on to of the 120 cm of snow. Nice


----------



## eMacMan

Both weather sources have us nice but windy over the next few days.

HIghs around 0°C maybe even a few +'s


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with lots of sunshine and some wind. The latest forecast is now for 50+cm of snow from Sunday night to Monday night. Guess that means a white Christmas.  Bug Humbar.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. All of sudden you would see 5+ streaks of light zipping across the sky. I usually see one streak ............... wait a few minutes for another streak, and so on. However, these were bursts. I guess I should have said "meteor shower bursts". Mea culpa.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.



Neat Mac!! And I'm sure it wasn't due to any Friday night NS rum! 

I haven't seen anything like that since I lived on isolated James Island many years ago.

Now I'll not see them again unless I go somewhere without all the &%^$#* neighbour strata street lights that spill all their light next to our property.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat Mac!! And I'm sure it wasn't due to any Friday night NS rum!
> 
> I haven't seen anything like that since I lived on isolated James Island many years ago.
> 
> Now I'll not see them again unless I go somewhere without all the &%^$#* neighbour strata street lights that spill all their light next to our property.


Well, it is still a sight to behold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with the sun setting in the western horizon. The first day of Winter starts next Saturday, and the days will slowly start to get a bit brighter each day with more and more sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we approach the noon hour, presently 8C ... overcast, light drizzle at times, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Not quite so windy but still -11°. All that work yesterday clearing snow and it dumps another 5 cm on us last night. That makes 125 cm since Nov. 1, more snow that we normally get in an entire winter and winter has even arrived yet.


----------



## pm-r

I find it most annoying and inaccurate the often used phrase "The first day of [add season name]" and it's almost as bad as Daylight Savings time.

It doesn't take much intelligence to realize that such dates, ie: December 21st are no way near the start or beginning of winter but are the *mid-point* date of the actual season and just the solstice or equinox dates.

But I don't expect to see any change alas!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I find it most annoying and inaccurate the often used phrase "The first day of [add season name]" and it's almost as bad as Daylight Savings time.
> 
> It doesn't take much intelligence to realize that such dates, ie: December 21st are no way near the start or beginning of winter but are the *mid-point* date of the actual season and just the solstice or equinox dates.
> 
> But I don't expect to see any change alas!!


We see a change here, Patrick. Sadly, it means that the weather will be getting worse and worse and worse until at least mid-May. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A local meteorologist who is hired by the oil companies with off-shore rigs (they trust his forecast more than Environment Canada) is saying that we shall get 25cm of snow from Sunday afternoon until midnight on Sunday ................. and then 25-50cm of snow on Monday ............. and about another 25cm of snow on Wednesday. EC is forecasting 50cm of snow from Sunday afternoon until Wednesday. This is one time that I am rooting for EC's forecasts, in that the snow will be whipped about by winds over 130km/h. We haven't gotten this sort of major storm in 10 years. With only 20cm on the ground as of right now, at least we have some place to put it in the middle of the front garden. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, windy and -7C as we approach midnight. By this time tomorrow we might have over 35cm of snow on the ground ............. with an equal amount by midnight on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-1° and everything is covered in a sheet of ice after last night's freezing rain. It was so bad the city of Edmonton shut down both its bus service and the LRT trains for several hours last night. Police were begging folks to stay off city streets as well. I doubt our high of 1° today will melt much on sidewalks, but it should be warm enough for the salt and sand to work on area roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C at just past 9AM .............. the calm before the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C as we approach 1PM. The heavy snow is forecast to hit us comes about 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just about 2PM as snow clouds slowly start to roll in overhead.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice temps but crazy winds gusting over 100 KPH.

Not sure why but there is a wind warning in effect. Usually those are reserved for dead calm days.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 5C as we approach 1PM. The heavy snow is forecast to hit us comes about 5PM.



Hmmm... it seems a bit odd that our local radio 9 am news gave a warning about your east coast area and gave the impression that you were getting hit with very strong winds, freezing temps and a lot of snow with a lot more snow and winds to come later in the day.

It seems that their weather news is a bit early and not quite reality.

And yes, even St. John's was mentioned specifically among some of the other strongest hit cities.

Odd, and they don't normally have or broadcast such news unless it's really drastic or devastating.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... it seems a bit odd that our local radio 9 am news gave a warning about your east coast area and gave the impression that you were getting hit with very strong winds, freezing temps and a lot of snow with a lot more snow and winds to come later in the day.
> 
> It seems that their weather news is a bit early and not quite reality.
> 
> And yes, even St. John's was mentioned specifically among some of the other strongest hit cities.
> 
> Odd, and they don't normally have or broadcast such news unless it's really drastic or devastating.


Yes, Patrick, we were really hit about three hours after I posted that joyful posting. Since then, for the past 7 hours we have been pounded. About 35cm has fallen since then, with winds gusting to over 100km/h. Right now, there are ice pellets blasting against the side of the house. I have been out to shovel three times, but to no avail. Cars are only half visible sitting in driveways. Hopefully, we won't get too much sleet to really make this snow heavy. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Ouch Marc!! I guess it took just a few hours to actually hit your area yet the news broadcast did mention St. John's and sounded like your area along with a lot of others were in the midst of the storm.

I guess this means your snow blower convoy will be out in force tomorrow morning, and the photos and video looked brutal. 
Quite a change from earlier in your day.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ouch Marc!! I guess it took just a few hours to actually hit your area yet the news broadcast did mention St. John's and sounded like your area along with a lot of others were in the midst of the storm.
> 
> I guess this means your snow blower convoy will be out in force tomorrow morning, and the photos and video looked brutal.
> Quite a change from earlier in your day.


All too true, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning falling to -2° by afternoon with howling winds. Much windier than I can recall here in years. The noise awoke me this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and quiet at 10AM this morning. I have been outside for the past three hours with my snow blower clearing away 30cm of snow and ice pellets. We got more sleet than expected, and thus, less total snow, but the sugar-like snow became very heavy overnight. Was able to do my drive way and two others before calling it quits.


----------



## SINC

The big snowfall and then freezing rain has pretty much frosted local rooftops including ours:


----------



## pm-r

I guess that's going to almost cement it in place and prevent any sliding off and also put a lot of extra weight on the roofs.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon .... 8C .... light-overcast sky, no precipitation, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 9PM, with no wind and clear skies.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I guess that's going to almost cement it in place and prevent any sliding off and also put a lot of extra weight on the roofs.


Yes, sliding off is an unknown event here Patrick, it's there for the rest of the year until it melts and even then will not slide, just melt. The pitch does not have enough angle for anything to slide.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with a high of +4° on the last day of our warm spell before we plunge back into the deep freeze. Lots more snow in the forecast in the days ahead, just what we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some sunshine breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ..... 7C .... dry, overcast sky, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we head towards 5PM. Already dark outside and the street lights have come on.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yes, sliding off is an unknown event here Patrick, it's there for the rest of the year until it melts and even then will not slide, just melt. The pitch does not have enough angle for anything to slide.



OK, and good to know.

I do know of some houses here with a similar pitch and the sliding snow problem but they have METAL ROOFS or STEEL SHAKE ROOFS and we usually get wet coast type snow here.

Not like this however:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECKGUURUX_A]Roof Glacier - Snow sliding off rooftop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Clear and -16° this morning, falling to -20° by afternoon and near -30° tonight. A bitterly cold wind makes it feel like -29° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a chilly -7C this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Temp has dropped from 1°C to -3°C in the past 45 minutes. We should slide to -17°C for the daytime high. 

The good news is that a snowfall warning has been posted so there is now a at least a slight possibility that we will dodge the snow bullet.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and sunny ............ all in all, a quiet morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Was going to add this to the last post via an edit but the edit feature is not allowing me to edit.

Anyways as I started to say, thankfully the temp dropped ahead of any snow falling so at least we will not be dealing with an additional layer of ice should the snow fall warning prove accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at just past 4PM. By this time tomorrow, we are expecting 10cm of snow overnight ............. topped off by 4cm of ice pellets ........ and then coated with sleet. Winds are our problem, with gusts tomorrow howling over 130km/h. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

We hit about 6C here, before the sun came around to hit our balcony, but with the strong, cold, wind, it felt a good deal colder - bright and sunny though.


----------



## SINC

Now at -20, but a brisk wind makes it feel like -30° and the real temp is dropping to -32° here tonight. Did I mention it's snowing again?


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with horizontal snow as the winds are starting to pick up. Gusts are at about 65km/h, and are expected to double in intensity by midnight. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

No out-on-the-balcony break(s) for us today. Our first afternoon without such breaks in a good long while. But just too windy-cold today for such.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> -1C with horizontal snow as the winds are starting to pick up. Gusts are at about 65km/h, and are expected to double in intensity by midnight. We shall see.


too bad Pamela Anderson left so soon, she could offered more of her hot air and warmed you guys up .. LOL [ NL is a hot spot for celebrities and causes. LOL ]


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> too bad Pamela Anderson left so soon, she could offered more of her hot air and warmed you guys up .. LOL [ NL is a hot spot for celebrities and causes. LOL ]


:lmao::clap::lmao: Someone forgot to tell her that we don't club baby seals anymore (not since 1980, which I never supported). Seals are the fastest growing population of mammals in Canada. If left unchecked, they will devastate the maritime fish population. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was outside shoveling in 2C temps. Very heavy snow. 20cm of snow and ice pellets is now being weighted down by sleet. Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sounds of freight trains and/or subway cars roaring by my bedroom window. Gusts approaching 135km/h are being clocked at the observatory weather station atop the Chem/Physics building on the Memorial Univ. campus ............... which is about a kilometer from my home. The snow and ice pellets stopped, after dumping about 20cm outside.


----------



## SINC

-23° but a wind chill of -32° out there under clear skies with a bright moon in the sky.


----------



## eMacMan

The way ehMac is dysfunctioning this AM this may well turn out to be a double post.

-26°C here in SW AB. IOW Cold!

Nice alpen-glo sunrise combined with the moonset.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ..... 3C ... bright-cloudy sky, no precipitation, light wind. Calm before the storm that's headed our way for Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clear skies and the winds have died down a bit from their 134km/h gusts ................. all the way down to 86km/h gusts.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -3C with clear skies and the winds have died down a bit from their 134km/h gusts ................. all the way down to 86km/h gusts.



Ahhh nice. It's calmed down to just a strong cold breeze for you Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh nice. It's calmed down to just a strong cold breeze for you Marc.


Yes ............... finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Light snow and more in the forecast for each of the next five days, just what we need. -15° and with a high of -13°, not much change today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -3C with sunny blue skies as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... just a little shy of 2C .... overcast, light, wet, snow flurries, little to no wind. A few cm's of snow overnight, making everything look winter-like. More of the same expected most of the day, eventually changing to rain drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Just back from a trip to the clinic and while it's only -14° out there, that north wind makes it fee like -25°. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C at 9PM. A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern horizon. Tomorrow is the first day of winter ....................... c'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

Calm and -23° this morning. More snow overnight means more shovelling later. Dang it anyway, will it ever quit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Calm and -23° this morning. More snow overnight means more shovelling later. Dang it anyway, will it ever quit?


Here in St. John's, we have about 15cm of snow down so far, with another 10cm left to go. When it slows down a bit I shall take out the snow blower while it is still light. Ice pellets and sleet are forecast for this evening, which will make it very heavy.

Heard on the Weather Network that Calgary received more snow (43cm) in the month of December (so far) than they have ever received in December for the past 112 years. 

Sinc, be grateful that you live outside of Edmonton ..............  ........... although I think that they said that you folks have received more snow than Calgary??? 

The person on the Weather Network said that Vancouver received about 10cm of snow, which is like Toronto receiving 25cm or Halifax receiving a meter of snow, as to the problems it creates for the city.  

I am still dreaming of a green Christmas, but with over 75cm of snow in my front and back gardens, that shall only be in my dreams. Bug Humbar. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

We have double the snow Calgary has and most of theirs has melted due to chinooks while ours is piled high. As you can see by the chart below, Edmonton area gets an average 16.4 cm in December, we are well over 80 cm with another week to go in the month and at least three more days of snow in the forecast. (We got over 40 cm alone in the first week.) It is just crazy how much we have been getting for three years in a row now.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Here in St. John's, we have about 15cm of snow down so far, with another 10cm left to go. When it slows down a bit I shall take out the snow blower while it is still light. Ice pellets and sleet are forecast for this evening, which will make it very heavy.
> 
> Heard on the Weather Network that Calgary received more snow (43cm) in the month of December (so far) than they have ever received in December for the past 112 years.
> 
> Sinc, be grateful that you live outside of Edmonton ..............  ........... although I think that they said that you folks have received more snow than Calgary???
> 
> The person on the Weather Network said that Vancouver received about 10cm of snow, which is like Toronto receiving 25cm or Halifax receiving a meter of snow, as to the problems it creates for the city.
> 
> I am still dreaming of a green Christmas, but with over 75cm of snow in my front and back gardens, that shall only be in my dreams. Bug Humbar.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.


I was in Calgary on New Years eve 1975/76. I know there was *at least* two fresh feet (60cm) on the ground by about 2PM on Dec 31st. Drifting so bad that cars were completely buried, some of them in the traffic lanes of major arteries. I have no idea how that storm failed to make the records. Maybe the wind at the airport was so bad that none of it stayed on the ground there. 

I remember so very clearly because I was stuck at work till the ploughs could clear a lane or two. Four of us split a bottle of Crown Royal the Agfa Rep had left for the photo tech.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have double the snow Calgary has and most of theirs has melted due to chinooks while ours is piled high. As you can see by the chart below, Edmonton area gets an average 16.4 cm in December, we are well over 80 cm with another week to go in the month and at least three more days of snow in the forecast. (We got over 40 cm alone in the first week.) It is just crazy how much we have been getting for three years in a row now.


Amazing. When today's snow finally stops falling, we will have about 90cm of snow (so far) for Dec., which is about half of our normal amount. For the past few years, we have gotten less snow in December. Strange weather in Canada these days.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We have double the snow Calgary has and most of theirs has melted due to chinooks while ours is piled high. As you can see by the chart below, Edmonton area gets an average 16.4 cm in December, we are well over 80 cm with another week to go in the month and at least three more days of snow in the forecast. (We got over 40 cm alone in the first week.) It is just crazy how much we have been getting for three years in a row now.



I believe I read that Edmonton is over $10M over it's snow clearing budget so far this year, so that's a h*ll of a lot of snow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Shovelled for the 4th time today. The snow is so light that it is like playing shuffle board to push it aside, and then use a scoop shovel to toss the flour-like snow into the garden. My wife says that this is like Calgary snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter solstice: celebrating the shortest day of the year - World - CBC News

Interesting ............


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon .... presently 5C .... a brightly-overcast sky, no precipitation, little to no wind.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Winter solstice: celebrating the shortest day of the year - World - CBC News
> 
> Interesting ............



Interesting that they almost got the article completely correct as they did with the heading - Winter solstice: celebrating the shortest day of the year. Good for CBC.

But they blew it with their short and only mention of - "...first day of winter."

Maybe they could head off and learn and be a model for others like:
Winter solstice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"More evident from high latitudes, *a hemisphere's winter solstice occurs on the shortest day and longest night of the year*, when the sun's daily maximum elevation in the sky is the lowest.[3] The *winter solstice itself lasts only a moment in time, so other terms are used for the day on which it occurs, such as "midwinter", or "the shortest day".* For the same reason, *it should not be confused with "the first day of winter" or "the start of winter" *(Lidong in the East Asian calendars). The seasonal significance of the winter solstice is in the reversal of the gradual lengthening of nights and shortening of days. ..."

Yup, bold mine.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and the snow is finally stopping after dropping nearly 30cm of light snow. Freezing rain is in the forecast for overnight, which is why I have been outside five times to clear everything away before it gets heavy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -1C and the snow is finally stopping after dropping nearly 30cm of light snow. Freezing rain is in the forecast for overnight, which is why I have been outside five times to clear everything away before it gets heavy.



Freezing rain can be nasty and I wonder if will cause any air flight disruptions tomorrow for my wife's friends who have a planned flight into Halifax, or at least that's their destination to visit her family for Christmas.

It's hard to predict from our west coast end it seems as the forecasts seem to cover such a huge general area.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Freezing rain can be nasty and I wonder if will cause any air flight disruptions tomorrow for my wife's friends who have a planned flight into Halifax, or at least that's their destination to visit her family for Christmas.
> 
> It's hard to predict from our west coast end it seems as the forecasts seem to cover such a huge general area.


True. Currently 0C with a light freezing drizzle. I was out clearing away the last of the snow from the driveway and laying down some salt.


----------



## Dr.G.

10 inches of snow on this, the "first" day of winter. Sadly, there were no Druids to help me shovel.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 10 inches of snow on this, the "first" day of winter. Sadly, there were no Druids to help me shovel.



Obviously they didn't show up, even help, when you called today "on this, the "first" day of winter."

They were celebrating the *Winter Solstice* and wouldn't have had a clue about your description. Maybe next time...???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Obviously they didn't show up, even help, when you called today "on this, the "first" day of winter."
> 
> They were celebrating the *Winter Solstice* and wouldn't have had a clue about your description. Maybe next time...???


We shall see if they show up "next time", mon ami. We shall see .......................


----------



## SINC

-24° this morning with the wind chill at a chilly -33°, yet tomorrow is forecast to be +1°, go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C. A quiet Sunday compared to the plight of those in ON, Quebec and into the Maritimes.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely - if you like an inch of ice 



















bent but not yet broken - this cherry tree normally towers over the roof
now just about 90 degree bend


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc, hopefully it shall quickly warm up and melt away that ice. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C at just past 2PM. We did not get much freezing drizzle or snow overnight, which is a blessing.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ..... 6C .... overcast, some fog and very light drizzle, little to no wind. Walks and streets pretty much free of the snow we got a few days ago.


----------



## MacDoc

Now have ice fog - so it's still getting thicker - that's what happened to Quebec - it's one degree but still freezing as it hits


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a light dusting of 10cm of dry snow. It is like pushing four inches of sugar.


----------



## SINC

How ridiculous is this? How can rain fall at these temps? Anyone?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> How ridiculous is this? How can rain fall at these temps? Anyone?



If you or anyone come across or find the correct answer, please let me know.

I've been wondering the same thing as I saw similar forecasts and warnings across the country for the last few days.

And then maybe someone could explain how and why the eastern US got such high temps today with even New York getting 21C+ temps and not that much further south really.

Bizarre and I don't know...!!!


Edit:
And these shots of the NA East Coast are bizarre and the weather extremes.

Christmas Travelers Face More Snow, Ice, Storms


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How ridiculous is this? How can rain fall at these temps? Anyone?




At those temps, bodies should be falling and not rain. Strange forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> If you or anyone come across or find the correct answer, please let me know.
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing as I saw similar forecasts and warnings across the country for the last few days.
> 
> And then maybe someone could explain how and why the eastern US got such high temps today with even New York getting 21C+ temps and not that much further south really.
> 
> Bizarre and I don't know...!!!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> And these shots of the NA East Coast are bizarre and the weather extremes.
> 
> Christmas Travelers Face More Snow, Ice, Storms


I grew up in NYC and can't remember a temp that warm for this time of year. I do recall a temp of 63F once on Christmas Day.


----------



## SINC

-12° and everything is coated in ice. The rain is forecast to be over by 6:00 a.m., then up to +1° which should clear up the roads, but will do nothing for the sidewalks. Time to get out the sand.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -12° and everything is coated in ice. The rain is forecast to be over by 6:00 a.m., then up to +1° which should clear up the roads, but will do nothing for the sidewalks. Time to get out the sand.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and -7C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still some sun and -6C at just past 2PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-9° as we approach noon. I think that +1° bit was made by someone at EC who had too much eggnog and rum. We'll never get there with the sun at its lowest point on the horizon.


----------



## johnp

At 11:10am ..... 9C .... overcast sky, shower, light breeze. Forecasts calls for the sky to brighten and the wind to pick up --- high of 9C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C as some snow clouds have caused our sun to disappear. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> At 11:10am ..... 9C .... overcast sky, shower, light breeze. Forecasts calls for the sky to brighten and the wind to pick up --- high of 9C.



Odd, just across the pond and we still have sunny and clear blue sky here, but the strong wind just came up. Probably blowing about a good 30kph in the open for the BC Ferries but no cancellations so far.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -7C as some snow clouds have caused our sun to disappear. Such is Life.



Not to worry Marc with your snow blower armed and ready. 

And good on you for doing your neighbours snow clearing surprise yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not to worry Marc with your snow blower armed and ready.
> 
> And good on you for doing your neighbours snow clearing surprise yesterday.


10-20cm of light snow is forecast for tomorrow, and for Christmas day and for Boxing Day, so the snow blower will not be used. Light snow up to 20cm is easily done by hand. Now, if it were wet snow, then that would be another matter.

This will put us well over the 1 meter mark for snow in the month of December, which is still somewhat below our average for this month. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Into the noon hour now, and it's starting to clear, a sky a mix of sun and cloud, and the wind has come in. Had hoped for a mild day, with some sun, and decent balcony time(s). The wind will likely prevent enjoying the latter - we're not much for sitting out on the balcony when the wind is always attempting to blow the wine glasses over!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Into the noon hour now, and it's starting to clear, a sky a mix of sun and cloud, and the wind has come in. Had hoped for a mild day, with some sun, and decent balcony time(s). The wind will likely prevent enjoying the latter - we're not much for sitting out on the balcony when the wind is always attempting to blow the wine glasses over!!



I guess that may be why they are probably *blown wine glasses* John. 

Best to leave them in the cupboard and use good heavy no stem glasses as I have done for ages. Saves spillage.

You can even buy those that are built to brace the wind, and to enjoy the aroma, or are they to show one may be a bit tipsy:


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I guess that may be why they are probably *blown wine glasses* John.  Best to leave them in the cupboard and use good heavy no stem glasses as I have done for ages. Saves spillage. You can even buy those that are built to brace the wind, and to enjoy the aroma, or are they to show one may be a bit tipsy:


Thanks Patrick ... good one!!! And thanks for the heads-up on those glasses. They look "cool", and like they really would work well for us "up here" on the 12'th floor above the ground!!  

Cheers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Into the noon hour now, and it's starting to clear, a sky a mix of sun and cloud, and the wind has come in. Had hoped for a mild day, with some sun, and decent balcony time(s). The wind will likely prevent enjoying the latter - we're not much for sitting out on the balcony when the wind is always attempting to blow the wine glasses over!!


A wise decision, John. Last week we had a wind gust that hit 138km/h ........... strong enough to blow over the wind glasses ......... the wine bottle ......... and the wine drinker.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A wise decision, John. Last week we had a wind gust that hit 138km/h ........... strong enough to blow over the wind glasses ......... the wine bottle ......... and the wine drinker.


Good one Marc!!! 
We passed on going out this afternoon .... it turned clear and sunny out there ... but the wind kept us in!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc!!!
> We passed on going out this afternoon .... it turned clear and sunny out there ... but the wind kept us in!!


No wind to speak of here today, John, and we too had a bit of sun ........... but the -7C temps might have kept you inside. Snow for the next three days will also keep one inside .................. except to shovel. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to another 20cm of fresh light snow which fell overnight. That puts us over the 1 meter mark for the month of December. With 15cm forecast to fall today, and 20-25cm for Christmas Day, that will get us close to our average snowfall for December. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Allthough we get a repreive from the cold weather this week, it comes at the cost of snow all week long:


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and this round of snow has stopped. More tonight, tomorrow and into Boxing Day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ..... (a touch above) 8C ... cloudy to overcast sky, no precipitation, little to no wind.


----------



## SINC

2° at the noon hour with very light showers in the region.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with another 15cm of fresh snow on the ground at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

A mild day here ... no precipitation, no sun, and no wind either. It hit near 10C on our balcony early this afternoon ... so it was great for an extended 'break' - and for it being Christmas Eve, it was accompanied with egg nog & Screech this time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> A mild day here ... no precipitation, no sun, and no wind either. It hit near 10C on our balcony early this afternoon ... so it was great for an extended 'break' - and for it being Christmas Eve, it was accompanied with egg nog & Screech this time!!


Egg nog ........... :love2::love2:

Screech ............. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a light snow falling as we approach 7PM.


----------



## rgray

Xmas day dawns at -27 going to -14 in brilliant sunshine in the Gulag of Easter Ontario.

Greeting, all. Have great day, great company and great food.


----------



## Dr.G.

rgray said:


> Xmas day dawns at -27 going to -14 in brilliant sunshine in the Gulag of Easter Ontario.
> 
> Greeting, all. Have great day, great company and great food.


Same to you, rgray. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and the snow is finally stopping to fall. Since yesterday evening, we have gotten about 35cm of snow. Luckily, it is light ........... just very deep. I know that I have tires on my cars .................. but I just can't see them yet.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .. Christmas Day .. currently 6C .. a mostly overcast sky, no precipitation, very little wind. A green and quite mild Christmas for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a cold-9C as we prepare for another snowstorm of 20-30cm tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -2° this morning with light snow and a high today of 4°. Much more snow by the weekend. Dang it anyway, enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and still very sunny. Today is a day of rest from the past two days of snow (42cm in total) and we prepare for another big snowstorm tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Cloudy and -2° this morning with light snow and a high today of 4°. Much more snow by the weekend. Dang it anyway, enough.



Gee, more snow for you and Marc.

It seems that you two will have to start battling over who will get the most.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gee, more snow for you and Marc.
> 
> It seems that you two will have to start battling over who will get the most.


Sadly, we shall win here in St. John's , Patrick. We are on track for a normal winter in which we get around 390cm of snow. Hopefully, we will not get the cold temps that they get in AB. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10:30am ..... (a touch over) 7C ... overcast, very light drizzle at times, no wind to speak of.


----------



## SINC

+2° and raining and has been since noon yesterday and will continue until some time tomorrow. Temperature drops to -3° by afternoon nicely coating everything with a layer of ice. Since the entire city has underground wiring, there is little danger of any power outage from this storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about 10cm of wet snow down since 4AM. Strong winds are whipping everything about everywhere. The forecast is for 20cm in total, but with half of that down and the snow being forecast to keep falling until tonight, I think that we shall be way over that amount. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am .... 7C .... overcast, rain showers (heavy at times), light wind.


----------



## SINC

Temperatures are dropping sharply, now -9° with a wind chill of -20° and a bg system with freezing rain approaching from the west to hit us overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at about 530PM. We received about 20cm of wet snow as we now prepare for a repeat of this storm on Monday. This is shaping up like the winter of 2000/01 when we would get about three storms a week ................... which resulted in 643cm of snow from mid-Nov. until mid-May. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C as we approach 9AM. A quiet day today and tomorrow is being forecast, prior to our snow on Monday. We average here in St. John's 91cm of snow in December. This month we have has 124cm of snow and back in 2000 we received 165cm of snow. That was the winter we received 643cm of snow from mid-Nov. until mid-June. This is one record I do not want to repeat. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a aid chill of -30° with flurries and a high of -18°.


----------



## pm-r

A quite cool 2C today and very foggy and still with not even a slight breeze.

Green is a nice colour for us to have outside.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ..... 9C .... cloudy sky, no precipitation, little to no wind. Great weather for late-December.


----------



## SINC

Snowed all morning AGAIN. At least the wind died down a wee bit and it is now -21° and feels like just -28°. Getting so there is not much more room to pile snow and we have three full months of it to come yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

I feel your pain, Sinc, just not your cold. We have more snow, but not the bitterly cold temps you folks get. Luckily, we have been a bit colder than normal, which means our snow is lighter than is our norm in December, so it is easier to shovel or snow blow. Let us both hope that Winter does not last three more months. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and sunny at just past 9AM. We received about 10cm of light snow flurries overnight, but that shall be easy to shovel aside. Not sure how much snow is being forecast for tomorrow's storm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with a -22C windchill ............. making this the coldest Dec. 29th since 1954. Should warm up by tomorrow morning as we get more snow, ice pellets and some sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with snow falling. We should get about 15cm before it turns into about 5cm of ice pellets, which will then be followed by sleet and freezing drizzle. It is the latter I fear the most, since many are still without power in NB and ON. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-20° with snow falling and a high today of -19° so little change. What we don't need is more snow, but as you can see, that will not be the case.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

Same here, Sinc. 10cm have fallen so far this morning ......... with the heavy snow fast approaching.


----------



## SINC

If anyone wonders why the image I posted with snowfall is from Namao, I rely on it more so than Edmonton as their temps are taken at the international airport, some 40 km south of here. Namao on the other hand is a tiny village next to the Edmonton Garrison, just 10 km due east of here.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 7C .... overcast sky, dry, very light wind. Forecast calls for rain to come in this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

With several communities seeing -40 C or lower in the morning, northern Saskatchewan was one of the coldest places on Earth on Monday.

XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

0C here as we approach midnight. No more snow is forecast until Wednesday (just 10cm) ............... and then we are being told to expect 40+cm on Friday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another huge system is about to dump another 20 to 30 cm of the white stuff on us. AGAIN.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with strong winds blowing snow all over .............. but at least it is not snow falling from the sky .......... yet.


----------



## SINC

-20° with the wind chip add a noter -10°. That huge system is stalled right over us and continues to dump more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with lots of sunshine. A fine day so far.


----------



## SINC

The system, now six hours later, is finally dissipating somewhat, although it is still 200 km in circumference. The wind chill has dropped off to -27° and the temperature sits steady at -18°. Another couple of hours and I should be able to get out the snow blower.


----------



## SINC

The Old Farmer's Almanac was right about December and if they are right about January too, we are in for much more snow.


----------



## eMacMan

Our little corner of AB is enjoying fairly mild temps maybe until Friday then back below normal.

Feels strange not needing to light the fire place on New Years eve. Will probably do so any ways.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The Old Farmer's Almanac was right about December and if they are right about January too, we are in for much more snow.




Hmmm...??? Their "turning mild" doesn't seem to be very mild to me and seems to have been pretty short lived. Otherwise, they seemed to have got it pretty accurate and January doesn't look too good.

Maybe time to consider one of those 4, 6 or even a 8 cylinder engined snowblowers?


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am ..... 8C .... overcast, rain showers, light wind. Very "west coast"!!


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Their "turning mild" doesn't seem to be very mild to me and seems to have been pretty short lived. Otherwise, they seemed to have got it pretty accurate and January doesn't look too good.
> 
> Maybe time to consider one of those 4, 6 or even a 8 cylinder engined snowblowers?


Just a few days ago it was +2°, I consider that mild. 

Meanwhile the snow continues to pile up after another 20 cm dump overnight:


----------



## kps

Snowing and -15C. Doesn't want to quit snowing up here, just got in after blowing out what fell last night and today. Will have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a light snow falling at just past 1PM.


----------



## SINC

kps said:


> Snowing and -15C. Doesn't want to quit snowing up here, just got in after blowing out what fell last night and today. Will have to finish tomorrow.


I feel your pain, been blowing for weeks now with no where left to pile the stuff.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -21° with flurries and more snow for tomorrow and Friday. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and -10C .............. a quiet way to start the new year.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up now to -19° but the wind chill sits at -28°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 7C .... cloudy sky, dry, little to no wind. Forecasts calls for rain to come in late in the day. Currently, a very pleasant start to the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -10C temps. A very cold day for us here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a bitterly cold -12C with an unbelievable (for us) of -25C. Snow is being forecast for Friday, with up to 40cm of fresh snow being dumped upon us once again. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Oh good, freezing rain tonight and in the morning and then another big dump of snow over Friday and Saturday. I can hardly wait. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh good, freezing rain tonight and in the morning and then another big dump of snow over Friday and Saturday. I can hardly wait. tptptptp


Sounds as if you are getting our sort of weather, Sinc. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

I can sure think of some appropriate words for such weather, impending or not, and no wonder there are so many Canadian Snobirds that head for warmer winter climates.

Heck, even some of our neighbours do so.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning as we await the freezing rain looming in the west as temps fall sharply to -20° by evening to freeze everything solid.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can sure think of some appropriate words for such weather, impending or not, and no wonder there are so many Canadian Snobirds that head for warmer winter climates.
> 
> Heck, even some of our neighbours do so.


Sounds like a fine idea, Patrick ............ but we can't afford such a vacation.


----------



## Dr.G.

-16C with an unbelievable -30C with the windchill. This is one of the coldest days in all of my 36+ years here in St. John's. Beautiful clear sky with lots of stars .................. but it is too cold to stand outside and observe for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun is now up, and we have "warmed up" to -15C with a -28C windchill. My wife, who was born and raised in AB, said that this is typical Calgary/Edmonton weather. Yes, I tell her, but this is St. John's, NL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of Manitoba hit -53 C, colder than Mars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -12C with -25C wind chills as we approach 1PM. 35cm of new snow is being forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

A final pleasant chinooky day is promised to be followed once again by the bottom dropping out.

Course all the warming alarmists are spending the winter in Arizona or Australia, blithely unaware of winter's bite.


----------



## Dr.G.

Based on the latest American & Euro models, St, John's could be looking at snowfall totals over 40cm with wind gusts in the 90+ km/h range. This should be fun. XX)

Environment Canada has us for "light flurries". 

We shall see who is correct.


----------



## SINC

Currently at -2° and the roads are an ice covered mess.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Based on the latest American & Euro models, St, John's could be looking at snowfall totals over 40cm with wind gusts in the 90+ km/h range. This should be fun. XX)
> 
> Environment Canada has us for "light flurries".
> 
> We shall see who is correct.


Ahhh the dreaded 2-4 of partly cloudy. Let us know how that works out.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 8C .... overcast, rain, breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Ahhh the dreaded 2-4 of partly cloudy. Let us know how that works out.


I shall, Bob. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of Wednesday night, New York City was under a winter storm warning, as were many other densely populated areas in seven other states. The city of 8 million people could get 9 inches of snow, subzero wind chills and turbulent winds, forecasters said. New York City is expecting to see five to 10 inches of snow. This is amazing!!! This is like St. John's getting 3-4 feet of snow in a day or two. XX) 

I was born and raised in NYC and the most we ever saw in my area of the city was 14 inches ................... and Queens was virtually shut down for three days.


----------



## BigDL

In December Moncton received 50% of the snowfall for the normal winter. I have raked snow off the roof twice, as it was that deep. We are due for 15 cm of snow tomorrow from the storm affecting NYC. The only good news for me is Halifax is due for 40 cm from that storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> In December Moncton received 50% of the snowfall for the normal winter. I have raked snow off the roof twice, as it was that deep. We are due for 15 cm of snow tomorrow from the storm affecting NYC. The only good news for me is Halifax is due for 40 cm from that storm.


Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## kps

SINC said:


> I feel your pain, been blowing for weeks now with no where left to pile the stuff.


Same here,running out of room but it sure looks pretty.

-20 and partly cloudy.


----------



## pm-r

kps said:


> Same here,running out of room but it sure looks pretty.
> ... ... ...



It also has the advantage often of making things so quiet and peaceful.


----------



## johnp

kps said:


> .... it sure looks pretty.


Yes, the snow and white can be pretty. I must admit I often enjoyed the snow and cold when I attended the University of Alaska (in Fairbanks) .... the air was cold, the snow dry and powdery, and the sky often a totally clear blue. And very much unlike any snow conditions here on Canada's 'left & wet coast'.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Yes, the snow and white can be pretty. I must admit I often enjoyed the snow and cold when I attended the University of Alaska (in Fairbanks) .... the air was cold, the snow dry and powdery, and the sky often a totally clear blue. And very much unlike any snow conditions here on Canada's 'left & wet coast'.



Hmmm....??? Was this a shot of you in those younger days John??


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm....??? Was this a shot of you in those younger days John??


... nope, I wore hush puppies!!!


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm... those look suspiciously like desert boots and made by Hush Puppies. Definitely pig skin leather that they normally used.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... those look suspiciously like desert boots and made by Hush Puppies. Definitely pig skin leather that they normally used.


Good one Patrick!!! I will admit to liking and wearing "desert boots" during some of my high school days!!


----------



## SINC

Yep had a few pair of desert boots myself, but mostly it was running shoes (no sneakers) all all were black and white with a white round rubber circle on the inside of the shoe at the ankle.


----------



## SINC

I have this model snow blower and it has been rock solid for five years. Starts on the first pull every time and not even a tune up in that time:

My model details here.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unreal -18C with a -33C windchill for St. John's, breaking all records for cold temps. Our blizzard is on the way tomorrow afternoon and into Saturday morning, with 45cm now being forcast with winds gusting over 90km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have this model snow blower and it has been rock solid for five years. Starts on the first pull every time and not even a tune up in that time:
> 
> My model details here.


Sinc, this is the upgraded model of snowblower that I own (this one has a larger gas tank than mine, which is handy when I do more than three driveways). It has met it's match a few times with some chest deep mounds of snow at the end of the driveway, compliments of our snow plows. Still, it is good for a St. John's winter, especially this one this year.

Toro | Power Max 1028 OXE


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM to make sure the pipes had not frozen with a prolonged -20C and a -33C windchill overnight. As luck would have it, all water is flowing normally.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely - can't recall the last time it was -22 in Toronto. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Lovely - can't recall the last time it was -22 in Toronto. :yikes:




I shudder for those who are homeless or have to work outside. Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC

This huge system of rain has stalled right over us as we sit at -1° and the rain continues to coat everything in its path. Coldest temperatures in over 40 years surround us as they plummet to -30° by tonight sealing us in ice for days to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

Another huge system is over the Atlantic Provinces, with lots of snow for one and all.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 5C .... a mostly blue sky and sunshine, light, but cool breeze. Nice to see some sunshine, it's been a while. Forecast calls for more this weekend, along with cooler temperatures.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Lovely - can't recall the last time it was -22 in Toronto. :yikes:




Maybe that Mississauga forecast is why the brand new neighbours across the road from us have big smiles - they just moved from there.


----------



## Dr.G.

I has been snowing for the past hour or so, with about 5cm down so far. Sadly, as it picks up in intensity, it shall be easy to see how we will get to 40cm by midnight, and then another 15-25cm by Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

An unbelievable blizzard rages outside. I have been doing battle with the drifts, some of which are chest high, trying to keep a path clear to the snow blower and some sort of spot for the doxies. So far, we have had 55cm as of midnight. Not sure if more snow is falling or this snow is just blowing around. We are being told to expect another 20cm by noon, so that will be 75cm in total, putting us over the 200cm mark in the past 30 days. Amazing that in some places the snow is ankle deep while in other places it is up to my belt, and in spots along the side of the house it is up to my chest. Neighbors are banding together to try and clear doorways so that by tomorrow people can even get out of their houses. This is going to be a wild weekend. Luckily, it is only -5C with a -19C windchill, so the snow blower will at least start .................... if I can get to it tomorrow morning. Even the snow plows have been pulled off the roads due to the drifting, since they can't know if a massive drift actually is a car parked illegally or just a massive mound of drifted snow.


----------



## pm-r

That is just bizarre and brutal Marc. I trust that you all can keep safe and warm.

We are hoping that our eldest son and his lady friend can still return back here with their planned flight on Monday as a side trip on their way back to Whitehorse.

By comparison, some normal Whitehorse folks are out in their T-shirts for very short interims with their almost comparatively balmy weather, even though they have received some excess snowfalls and some crazy cold temperatures. But then the word "normal" comes into the discussion, but I'm not going there.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That is just bizarre and brutal Marc. I trust that you all can keep safe and warm.
> 
> We are hoping that our eldest son and his lady friend can still return back here with their planned flight on Monday as a side trip on their way back to Whitehorse.
> 
> By comparison, some normal Whitehorse folks are out in their T-shirts for very short interims with their almost comparatively balmy weather, even though they have received some excess snowfalls and some crazy cold temperatures. But then the word "normal" comes into the discussion, but I'm not going there.


Merci for the kind thoughts, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal what is outside of my home and everyone's home here in St.John's. I have spent the last hour trying to dig out a path for the doxies to do "you know what". The drifts out back range from waist deep to ankle deep. It seems to have stopped snowing but the winds are gusting at over 105km/h, so anything that is not tied down is blowing about every which way. I don't dare risk taking my camera outside just now, but I did take a picture of my window upstairs. Before the storm hit, the snow was about the height of the little plant on the ledge. Now, it is two feet higher. Until the winds die down a bit, we all just have to hunker down and wait it out, especially since temps have dipped to -13C with a -30C windchill.


----------



## kps

Currently -9 and clear, but calling for snow early afternoon.


----------



## SINC

26° here this morning with strong winds and a chill factor of -35°, warming to a high of -20° before we plunge to -30° by tonight.


----------



## eMacMan

Two inches over night on top of the four inches yesterday on top of the ice here in SW AB. No road crews out yesterday. Looks like they took an early week-end. 

The good news is the temps have dropped into the minus double digit range. When it was hovering around freezing the icy underpinnings were even slipperier.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal what is outside of my home and everyone's home here in St.John's. I have spent the last hour trying to dig out a path for the doxies to do "you know what". The drifts out back range from waist deep to ankle deep. It seems to have stopped snowing but the winds are gusting at over 105km/h, so anything that is not tied down is blowing about every which way. I don't dare risk taking my camera outside just now, but I did take a picture of my window upstairs. Before the storm hit, the snow was about the height of the little plant on the ledge. Now, it is two feet higher. Until the winds die down a bit, we all just have to hunker down and wait it out, especially since temps have dipped to -13C with a -30C windchill.



.


----------



## CubaMark

*Yoikes!*

Almost the entire Province of Newfoundland is without power at this time and in the middle of a severe weather event, after a fire at a power station. 

No flghts in or out of the Province. 

More from NTV Newfoundland here: Fire at Sunnyside station causes power outages across Newfoundland | NTV​


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Yoikes!*
> 
> Almost the entire Province of Newfoundland is without power at this time and in the middle of a severe weather event, after a fire at a power station.
> 
> No flghts in or out of the Province.
> 
> More from NTV Newfoundland here: Fire at Sunnyside station causes power outages across Newfoundland | NTV​


We just now got our power back on after losing it for nearly 8 hours, but it is a rotating black out period, so we could lose it momentarily. They are restoring power for about an hour at a time to allow for homes to warm up, since it is -12C with a -25C windchill. No sense trying to use the snowblower, since gusts are nearing 110km/h. So, I kept the woodstove going, shoveled out spots/paths for the doxies, and watched the drifts pile up. In some places there are a few inches of snow, while in other places a few meters have drifted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lost power for another four hours, but back online now. The official total is 38cm of snow today, 12cm of snow last night, and we now have sustained winds of 73km/h, with gusts hitting 128km/h here in St.John's. I have not bothered to bring out my snow blower, in that the plows have come down our cul de sac three times in the past 24 hours, and will come down one more time due to drifting. I have about a chest high mound that is at least two meters wide at the end of the driveway, but I shall tackle it tomorrow. For tonight, we hunker down and hope that the power stays on overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada said that here in St. John's received 155cm of snow in the past 30 days, marking the second fastest time we reached 5 feet of snow since we got 151cm in 9 days back in 2001.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and -7C temps this morning, but with no wind and snow being forecast for today, the cleanup begins. Hopefully, we will maintain power for the time being. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-36° here this morning with the wind chill at -44° and warnings not to be outside today unless you must. We may rise to -26° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and -2C at just past 1PM. Only about 10cm of flurries are forecast for this afternoon and evening, so nothing major.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ..... 2C .... blue sky & sunshine, calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and -5C temps as we finally get some power back on after a 12 hour blackout here in St. John's .......... and most of NL.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

A nice balmy -33C with wind chills to -48. There's hope towards the end of the week though.


----------



## SINC

-18° wight the wind chill at -30° here, but warming to a high of -7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Andrew Pratt said:


> A nice balmy -33C with wind chills to -48. There's hope towards the end of the week though.


Unreal, AP.  Stay safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Lots of sunshine and -5C temps as we finally get some power back on after a 12 hour blackout here in St. John's .......... and most of NL.


If the news is correct (big if) it sounds like you lost a major power station in your part of the world, so those blackouts may be a part of your lives for awhile.

Out here we are climbing back out of the deep freeze, a mere -8°C this morning. Sunshine predicted which should explain the overcast skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> If the news is correct (big if) it sounds like you lost a major power station in your part of the world, so those blackouts may be a part of your lives for awhile.
> 
> Out here we are climbing back out of the deep freeze, a mere -8°C this morning. Sunshine predicted which should explain the overcast skies.


Yes, at one point, more than half the population of NL was without power at the same time. With tomorrow's ice storm being forecast to bring down power lines, it will be widespread and localized power outages. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently very sunny and -3C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lots of sunshine and -5C temps as we finally get some power back on after a 12 hour blackout here in St. John's .......... and most of NL.



Well it sounds like you've got some slightly warmer temps and a chance to use your snowblower once again.

Do you have an airtight type stove you can cook on and keep most of your house warm as it gobbles up your wood supply?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well it sounds like you've got some slightly warmer temps and a chance to use your snowblower once again.
> 
> Do you have an airtight type stove you can cook on and keep most of your house warm as it gobbles up your wood supply?


Yes, it is sunny and -2C right now, with temps moving up to rain and +6C by this time tomorrow.

I have a good wood stove, and our range is propane, so we are able to cook on it during a blackout.


----------



## johnp

At 11am ..... 3C .... sky has clouded up from blue and sunshine earlier, dry, light wind. Forecast says that rain is on its way, and should be with us for a couple of days at least (along with milder temperatures).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is sunny and -2C right now, with temps moving up to rain and +6C by this time tomorrow.
> 
> I have a good wood stove, and our range is propane, so we are able to cook on it during a blackout.



Not like some friends of ours who lived in the boonies and were tired of all their prolonged power outages.

They were impressed and replaced their older wood burner with a large Osbourne Victorian airtight like we had some years ago, and which we were forced to use for cooking on and heat for almost five days in '96 I think it was.

But they later bought a fancy propane range a bit later for easier cooking I guess.

One major problem - it had some sort of newfangled electronic and safety controls and would not work during a power failure!! How dumb a design and purchase oversight was that!!


----------



## pm-r

Damn weather!!

If it's true, eldest son and lady friend had booked a flight from Montreal to here for later today, starting with:
17:00 EST Montreal (YUL) to Toronto (YYZ) Air Canada 421

The Weather network says and predicts no delays - nice.

But... the Tripit confirmation site says both their Montreal and Toronto flights are CANCELLED!! Sh*t and Bummer if that is actually correct, but seems quite likely.

I guess I'l try checking some other sites and see what they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not like some friends of ours who lived in the boonies and were tired of all their prolonged power outages.
> 
> They were impressed and replaced their older wood burner with a large Osbourne Victorian airtight like we had some years ago, and which we were forced to use for cooking on and heat for almost five days in '96 I think it was.
> 
> But they later bought a fancy propane range a bit later for easier cooking I guess.
> 
> One major problem - it had some sort of newfangled electronic and safety controls and would not work during a power failure!! How dumb a design and purchase oversight was that!!


Our propane range has an electric starter, but when the power goes out we just use an ordinary wooden match to get it started.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Our propane range has an electric starter, but when the power goes out we just use an ordinary wooden match to get it started.



That makes more sense Marc, but in their case it seems that there was some kind of propane flow control and in the absence of AC power, it cut off the flow and therefore no go. Pretty dumb to me.


----------



## mrjimmy

Polar vortex!


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> Polar vortex!


AKA "a Canadian winter".


----------



## CubaMark




----------



## pm-r

mrjimmy said:


> Polar vortex!



It seems to be the current cold weather condition catch phrase don't it?? 





Dr.G. said:


> AKA "a Canadian winter".


Or would that be a Canadian whiner??

But not to worry as they'll be complaining to their elected political rep pretty soon and leave it up to them to rectify - which would mean, ten more months as a minimum before it even becomes an issue to even contemplate or discuss.

Hence all the "discussed" Canucks and Canadians.


----------



## pm-r

Sorry Don, but this seems so accurate and true, but I'll admit I've never been there, but my cousin tells me all kinds of stories of when she lived there, and you are close by and from what I've heard and read it seems to be true...


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM to the strange sound of the fog horn outside of St. John's harbor .............. strange since one does not usually hear it in January. +3C right now, going up to +7C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-13° with a wind chill of -20° and temperatures fallen to -17° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C at just after noon, with the rain finally stopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit +9C at 1PM, but it is now backing off somewhat now. Going down to -9C overnight with flurries.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10:30am .... 6C .... heavily-overcast, rain showers, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head towards 10:30am .... 6C .... heavily-overcast, rain showers, little to no wind.


+6C here as well with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

In Newfoundland, it's more than a Polar Vortex - The Globe and Mail

Very interesting.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> As we head towards 10:30am .... 6C .... heavily-overcast, rain showers, little to no wind.



Hmmm... it must be the heat from the big city at your place John, its only just barely got up to 3C here.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... it must be the heat from the big city at your place John, its only just barely got up to 3C here.


It's 8C here now Patrick (as we hit the noon hour). Suspect it's actually cooler in Vancouver, where the cool winds from the water affect the temperatures much more than here where we live in Burnaby.
And it's almost "balcony-time #1" for us!! Heh, it's damp-cool, but we dress for it, eh!!  And as you know, we pack some refreshment to help warm our insides while outside!!


----------



## pm-r

Here's some interesting refreshment for you to try John as you seem to like the outdoors - spruce beer and made out Marcs way but in NS:
Spruce beer takes off - Video - CBC Player

A friend made some many years ago as a home brew, but I don't really recall what it tasted like.


----------



## pm-r

The spruce beer bit was a sidetrack as I had been checking out the weather and airport conditions in Montreal etc. as my sons and his lady friend's Air Canada flight was cancelled on Monday.

From what I last heard, the earliest flight they can eventually get to head back to Whitehorse is this Friday!!

I have no idea why they were flying AC, and they had a lot of cancellations, as he hates that airline, yet most of the Westjet flights, which he normally uses and prefers, were able to take off from Montreal to some points west. Go figure.

Anyway, they both like Montreal and that's where she comes from, and her family and many friends live there.


----------



## johnp

Patrick the 'spruce beer' sounds interesting. Good wishes to your son & lady friend for an earlier departure!!


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's floods as rain falls and temperatures soar - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Major flooding here in St.John's today.


----------



## Dr.G.

This afternoon, St. John's was warmer than Orlando, Florida.


----------



## pm-r

Oh ohooo... I think both some dog and kitty litter boxes may be required in some areas...

And maybe some good rum and wine etc. for the human inhabitants...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh ohooo... I think both some dog and kitty litter boxes may be required in some areas...
> 
> And maybe some good rum and wine etc. for the human inhabitants...


Looks like a picture someone took here in St.John's over the past weekend ........ just without the cat.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with howling winds and snow squalls. A far cry from yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine with -8C temps and a -20C windchill. Snow squalls are in the forecast, but they are not here now.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning on the way to -4° with more freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C with -19C windchills, and a snow squall every so often.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am ..... 8C .... heavily-overcast, rain showers, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -21C windchill due to winds up to 75km/h and off and on snowsqualls at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

We hit near the 10C mark earlier this afternoon -- on the thermometer -- though it sure didn't "feel" that mild. It's a "3-D" day here - dark, damp, and dismal - and affecting my arthritis!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C as we approach 8PM. One minute we have clear skies ............... the next minute snow squalls which dump 10cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a -16C windchill. Snowsqualls have left about 10-15cm of light snow all over the place, but it is so light that clearing it away will not be difficult.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning headed up to -3° today with more snow for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 7C ... overcast, rain on its way, very little wind at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -19C windchill. Going down to -15C with a record breaking -25C windchill. We have not been this cold since 1963 here in St.John's on this day.


----------



## SINC

Will it never end? A fine day today, but we are forecast to get another dump of 25 cm of snow on the weekend and more again next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and -11C with a -25C windchill. A bitterly cold morning .......... with the forecast for +8 in 48 hours. Very strange weather here in St.John's, NL.


----------



## pm-r

No snow for us, but continued dull, overcast weather, 3-D weather as John calls them, with some heavy rains and some very strong winds forecast.

But not strong enough to be up to the Atlantic or Marcs standards.

Did anyone get a chance to see any Northern Lights last night or after midnight?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No snow for us, but continued dull, overcast weather, 3-D weather as John calls them, with some heavy rains and some very strong winds forecast.
> 
> But not strong enough to be up to the Atlantic or Marcs standards.
> 
> Did anyone get a chance to see any Northern Lights last night or after midnight?


Patrick, I have no "standards". We normally get strong winds most days (50-75km/h), very strong winds up to 100km/h some days, and extremely strong winds of over 130km/h a few days each year.

Sadly, did not see the Northern Lights, but I was watching for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a -18C windchill, with winds gusting up to 70km/h.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 7C ... much as Patrick has drescribed for over his way ... overcast, a light drizzle at times, light wind --- forecast says heavy rain and wind on its way for later today and Saturday.


----------



## SINC

-2° with light snow and a high today of 0°.


----------



## kps

Warming up at +3 with an expected hi of +8, cloudy with periods of rain. Should reduce the piled up snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C as we approach 11AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...it seems that a lot of weather related posts are ending up in the Shang forum these days rather then here.


----------



## johnp

as we head to 10:30am ..... 7C .... overcast, wet, and windy. Heavy rain and high winds overnight -- "Pineapple Express" stuff - mild, wet, and windy. Its to change as the day goes on, and has already started -- the winds are switching direction, and temperature has fallen from about 10C earlier this morning. Forecast calls for high, gusting winds early this evening, for a few hours (up to 90 km stuff).


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...it seems that a lot of weather related posts are ending up in the Shang forum these days rather then here.


"All roads lead to Rome" ............. and many non-controversial postings end up in The Shang. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "All roads lead to Rome" ............. and many non-controversial postings end up in The Shang.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.




I'm glad that you said many *non-controversial postings* which is a pleasure to find.

I was glancing through some of the other ehmac forums and was amazed at some of posts and the tone an language used. Almost too many for me and it was so much nicer to just head off to some other part of the wide world web with a few clicks.

And it's nice to be inside a warm house with the cold wet heavy rain and wind outside, but at least the wind has calmed down.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> I'm glad that you said many *non-controversial postings* which is a pleasure to find. I was glancing through some of the other ehmac forums and was amazed at some of posts and the tone an language used. Almost too many for me and it was so much nicer to just head off to some other part of the wide world web with a few clicks. And it's nice to be inside a warm house with the cold wet heavy rain and wind outside, but at least the wind has calmed down.


Patrick .... what you said re: the "nature and tone" of posts on most of the forums. It's a shame, as one can often have questions, comments, or queries, and just not wish to face the "crapola" that often comes with asking or saying anything. I'm thankful that I have other interests on the web to go to as well, and thankful that there's The Shang here to get away from much of it as well. 

The rain has stopped, and the wind diminished here too (for a while?) .... we just did a balcony break, with a couple of shots of Screech, to warm the tummies, et al.

Looking forward to the daughter getting home from Calgary later today ... will there be a dim sum breakfast Sunday? "Fingers crossed" for such!!!


----------



## pm-r

John, it's lucky that your daughter is coming from Calgary, via air I'd guess, as my son and his lady friend's Monday flight from Montreal on their way back to Whitehorse got cancelled last Monday and they were finally able to fly out from Montreal's Pierre Elliott Trudeau Airport yesterday, and today the Pierre Elliott Trudeau Airport was shut down to all flights for quite a while and a lot of flights cancelled.

Bad weather and airplanes just do not get along well.


----------



## mrjimmy

4 degrees and still foggy. Managed to chop away the glaciers that had formed on the front and side walkways. Have a little red blister on my hand to show for it. I think I'll name him 'choppy'.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some rain in tonight's forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm glad that you said many *non-controversial postings* which is a pleasure to find.
> 
> I was glancing through some of the other ehmac forums and was amazed at some of posts and the tone an language used. Almost too many for me and it was so much nicer to just head off to some other part of the wide world web with a few clicks.
> 
> And it's nice to be inside a warm house with the cold wet heavy rain and wind outside, but at least the wind has calmed down.


Patrick, The Shang is an oasis for all those who desire a place of calm in the raging storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Patrick .... what you said re: the "nature and tone" of posts on most of the forums. It's a shame, as one can often have questions, comments, or queries, and just not wish to face the "crapola" that often comes with asking or saying anything. I'm thankful that I have other interests on the web to go to as well, and thankful that there's The Shang here to get away from much of it as well.
> 
> The rain has stopped, and the wind diminished here too (for a while?) .... we just did a balcony break, with a couple of shots of Screech, to warm the tummies, et al.
> 
> Looking forward to the daughter getting home from Calgary later today ... will there be a dim sum breakfast Sunday? "Fingers crossed" for such!!!


Amen, John. Good luck with your dim sum tomorrow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

mrjimmy said:


> 4 degrees and still foggy. Managed to chop away the glaciers that had formed on the front and side walkways. Have a little red blister on my hand to show for it. I think I'll name him 'choppy'.


Great minds think alike, mrj. However, I have not completed the chopping just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +4C at just before 4AM.


----------



## SINC

-3° and climbing to -1° by afternoon as we sit on the northern edge of a large system of snow that may give us the odd flurry this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and a light rain as we approach 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with strong winds and rain bringing down the height of our snow piles.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C at just past noon has taken about a foot of our 8 feet of snow away. No major storms until next weekend are forecast, so we finally get a break.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way as we have dropped to -11° now and will not likely reach even our revised high of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are gusting over 120km/h with +11C temps at just after 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Winds are gusting over 120km/h with +11C temps at just after 2PM.



That's the sort of your weather conditions that I had previously referred to as your "normal standards" Marc.

Those are some pretty fierce winds, so I hope your power stays on and everybody keeps safe.

And it always seems to be the stupid tourists, at least here anyway, that insist on standing close to shore or on a narrow breakwater to take some photos of the storm tossed waves that puts others at risk saving them from any misfortune.

And my teachers taught me that humans are the most intelligent of all mammals. Hmmm...I really wonder sometimes????


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 6C .... overcast, wet, and breezy. Damp cool.


----------



## SINC

Still falling, now -12°, but very sunny and clear, although the winds are biting.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside from a balcony break .... our temperature was up to 'touching' 8C, but definitely didn't feel like it. Still overcast, wet, and breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +12C this afternoon, but with winds over 100km/h for most of the day, it was not the best time to be outside. Still, with the rain it did take nearly two feet of our 8 feet of snow away, as of about a half hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +9C now, but the winds have died down finally. All in all, it is a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

+1° this morning falling to -3° by mid afternoon and we are right under a big system that will dump more snow on us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and sunny as we approach 1PM. Environment Canada reported that at their tracking station at the St. John's International Airport there was a loss of 50cm of snow from Sat. night to Monday morning. My own estimates are for closer to 60cm of snow loss around my home. That is a loss of 25% of our total snow since Christmas. Amazing.


----------



## pm-r

The hint of winter is ebbing here and presently at a warmer 8C at 9am and heavy overcast.

Forecast for 11C later in the day, heavy overcast and showers with 25± km/h winds throughout the day.

The picture of the daisies on SAP the other day was a nice reminder that spring will eventually arrive. And we don't even have any snow.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 10C .... still mostly overcast, but it's starting to show some signs of lifting on the horizon, no precipitation since much earlier this morning, light wind.


----------



## johnp

Went outside for a balcony break during the noon hour .... 12C ... still overcast, but no rain or wind to speak of. It's too early to use the "spring" word, but it sure feels like it.


----------



## pm-r

Our temp here at 3pm is 8-9C, but it sure doesn't feel like it and my wife wished she had worn a warmer jacket on my daily walk.

Clouds trying to clear and the sun trying to peek through and still a bit breezy but definitely no springlike feel now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

-4° with snow, turning to freezing rain as we reach 4° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C as we approach 10AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at just past 1PM, with hazy sunshine. Might get some rain overnight.


----------



## johnp

at 10am .... 10C .... overcast sky, no precipitation, very light wind. Great morning for my early-am walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +7C with a light mist falling at 3:36AM


----------



## SINC

+7° here too, our high for the day. Wind is howling and forecast to remain windy for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9 with cloudy skies and some rain being forecast for later today. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with wind gusts over 100km/h blasting the rain into the side of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +10C with pouring rain being forced to "fall" horizontally due to winds gusting over 110km/h now.


----------



## SINC

6° here now but the neighbourhood is a mess. Today is garbage day and all the blue bags and plastic pick up bins are blown everywhere. Winds out of the NW at 50 km/h gusting to 120 km/h sound like a train is passing by out there. Edmonton has shut down its LRT due to the cars being nearly blown off the rails and signal arms blown completely off today:

High winds disrupt LRT service in south Edmonton


----------



## pm-r

Wow, I guess it may be nice to have some above freezing temperatures as long as it doesn't cause excessive flooding, but with those high winds and rain, it must be time to batten down the hatches.

That's a nasty situation.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 10C ... overcast, but dry, and little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are gusting to over 125km/h this afternoon. They were so strong that they blew a container full of power tools destined for a local Canadian Tire off of the St.John's dock and into the St.John's harbor. These are the massive containers that you see a big truck pulling to its destination. Luckily, it is +10C with a bit of sunshine or else we would have some windchills to contend with this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Our winds continue at about the same speeds. It is melting the two feet of snow off our rooftops, but the ground melt refreezes and makes everything a sheet of ice. The garbage trucks broke through the snow pack today and if you don't have a four by four, you won't get off our crescent. I let the city public works know, but I bet they won't plough it for days, if at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our winds continue at about the same speeds. It is melting the two feet of snow off our rooftops, but the ground melt refreezes and makes everything a sheet of ice. The garbage trucks broke through the snow pack today and if you don't have a four by four, you won't get off our crescent. I let the city public works know, but I bet they won't plough it for days, if at all.


We had nearly four feet of snow on our roof, which is now all gone (all the snow, not the roof ........... unless the winds pick up even more). Rain is what takes our snow away. What is a "snow pack"?


----------



## SINC

That is the packed snow on the pavement tha vehicles drive on. When it is 15 cm deep, they grade the streets. It was about a foot deep and frozen but now is a wet sticky mess and cars bottom out on it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is the packed snow on the pavement tha vehicles drive on. When it is 15 cm deep, they grade the streets. It was about a foot deep and frozen but now is a wet sticky mess and cars bottom out on it now.


I see. We get out streets plowed and plowed and plowed to prevent washboarding and to dump tons of salt to melt it down to the pavement.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down to normal, and we stand at +4C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently -1° and headed up to 3° this afternoon and our winds too have abated. A city loader showed up last night about 10:00 and repacked our street so traffic can move again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently -1° and headed up to 3° this afternoon and our winds too have abated. A city loader showed up last night about 10:00 and repacked our street so traffic can move again.


Why repack the snow rather than just remove it from the streets?


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling at just past 8AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 5C ... still foggy, blue sky and sunshine above, waiting for the fog to lift, no wind to speak of.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and +6C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Alberta's Saturday Sizzle: How warm could it get? - The Weather Network

There goes the snow in AB. Wish we could say the same here in NL. C'est la vie.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am ... yea, the fog has cleared away!! and the temperature has responded ... just shy of 8C now, and we can see and appreciate the sunshine and blue sky that was above the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 11:30am ... yea, the fog has cleared away!! and the temperature has responded ... just shy of 8C now, and we can see and appreciate the sunshine and blue sky that was above the fog.


Lucky you, John. The fog is getting thicker here as temps rise to 9C later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

So far this winter, St.John's has received 235cm of snow ................ and in the past couple of weeks, with all of our rain, we have lost 100cm of this pile. Amazing to once again see park benches that were totally buried.


----------



## SINC

We have received 100 cm this winter, twice the normal snowfall for this area.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have received 100 cm this winter, twice the normal snowfall for this area.


Interesting. We are about 100cm below where we would normally be in a normal winter. Maybe our snow went west????


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and +9C temps will help to rid us of even more snow.


----------



## SINC

0° and overcast this morning on the way to a high today of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight rain has departed, and we are now at an amazing +12C with some sunshine. VERY strange weather.


----------



## SINC

Now at 3° and the sun has just peeked over the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Average Daily High for St. John's for the first 6 days of January was -7.3° . The Average Daily High for St. John's for past 6 days has been +9.2°

An amazing difference. Of the nearly 8 feet of snow that was piled up in my backyard, more than half has melted away. I was worried that my dogs would walk up and over the snow banked against our 8 foot fence ................... not anymore.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The overnight rain has departed, and we are now at an amazing +12C with some sunshine. VERY strange weather.


This sounds similar to the inversion that's hitting parts of BC and Alberta with fog in the low areas and up to 18C at the higher elevations.

Really weird is that it get warmer the higher one goes.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 5C ... foggy ... apparently, there's some sunshine and blue sky above. Damp-cool at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This sounds similar to the inversion that's hitting parts of BC and Alberta with fog in the low areas and up to 18C at the higher elevations.
> 
> Really weird is that it get warmer the higher one goes.


Strange weather on both ends of the country.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our forecast high 0f 5° before noon, so we will likely get closer to 10° by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've reached our forecast high 0f 5° before noon, so we will likely get closer to 10° by late afternoon.


Insider Insights: Articles - Alberta's Saturday Sizzle: How warm could it get? - The Weather Network

AB to "sizzle" this weekend, according to the Weather Network. There goes your snow.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ..... 8C now, but still fogged in, and especially so from up here at our apartment level. That's the forecasted high for the day, and unless/until the fog lifts, doubt we'll get much higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we approach 11:30am ..... 8C now, but still fogged in, and especially so from up here at our apartment level. That's the forecasted high for the day, and unless/until the fog lifts, doubt we'll get much higher.


So, you "... doubt we'll get much higher"???? At least you are in a province that understands about "getting higher". Paix, mon ami. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deB_u-to-IE]The Doors - Light My Fire - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btsIlNJyuSQ[/ame]


----------



## johnp

Approaching 2pm ... the fog has lifted "higher", and we can "see more clearly now" than we could a while ago. It's still overcast, and no sun or blue sky to speak of, but its time for a another balcony break. 8C and damp cool when out for the first one.


----------



## pm-r

Boy, you're sure pushing for the songs eh John.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Boy, you're sure pushing for the songs eh John.


... guess they seem to flow from some of the words I've used (some Dr in NF seems to have picked up on such!!  )

Approaching 3pm ... and some sunshine has finally broken through the clouds and fog. Great, now that we've come inside, and sort of settled in!!!


----------



## SINC

Well, we made it to 7° briefly and tomorrow is looking just as good.


----------



## SINC

-2° under clear skies and a sunny day ahead with a high of 8° today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -2° under clear skies and a sunny day ahead with a high of 8° today.



That sounds like better weather and temperatures for you finally, and it looks like you'll beat our 7C high forecast, but you can have our fog if you like.


----------



## SINC

No thanks, I will pass on the fog. Now at 3° and high revised to 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and +5C this afternoon. A quiet day, since one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 5C .... starting to see the fog lift (we hope!!) ... otherwise, dry, and little to no wind.
edit to add:
.... It's now after 1pm, and no such luck as yet with the fog lifting ... it was brighter hours ago!! When out during noon, it was grey, and damp cool. Waiting and hoping we might still get some sunshine to enjoy out on the balcony before the afternoon's over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +4C as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

2° under clear skies and with that being our high for the day, little change ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C, but with strong winds.


----------



## SINC

The wind has picked up here too now at 35, busting to 50 km/h and we are at 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind has picked up here too now at 35, busting to 50 km/h and we are at 3°.


Wind:WNW 65km/h sustained winds, with gusts of 89 km/h here in St.John's. What is your wind direction, Sinc? Just curious.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am ..... 6C .... overcast, a little fog, no rain, very light, if any wind. Forecast for this all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, but still with strong winds and +5C temps. All in all, a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to a few inches of fresh, light snow. At least my dogs liked to play outside .................. at 4AM!!!! XX)


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -11° and all that melting of the past week has turned streets and sidewalks into skating rinks. a high today of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with the sun set to shine. All is white with a few inches of fresh snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 5C ... foggy, no precipitation, little to no wind. Saw some blue sky and sunshine yesterday afternoon when the fog lifted -- a repeat performance today? time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C as we approach 3PM. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Top 5 Windiest Cities in the World | ShawnVoyage

Well, St. John's made it to #3.

"St. Johns, in Newfoundland and Labrador, beats all other Canadian cities in atmospheric records. Of the major Canadian cities, St. Johns is the foggiest (124 days), snowiest (359 cm (141 in)), wettest (1,514 mm (59.6 in)), most cloudy (only 1,497 hours of sunshine), and of course the windiest (24.3 km/h (15.1 mph) average speed). It does have one major advantage though: it’s winters are among the mildest in Canada." XX)


----------



## johnp

Just came inside (at 2:40pm) from our balcony, after a good 'break' outside in the sunshine. It was 8C in the shade when we went out, and much warmer in the direct sun. And no wind. For late-January ... no compaints, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a nice sunrise forming in the eastern horizon, and a nice full moon shining brightly in the western sky.


----------



## Seethakarthik

Whether is beautiful. Because morning cold After noon mild hot.


----------



## SINC

0° here this morning under clear skies and with that being our high for the day, we're apparently stuck there for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C this morning. A fine day is developing.


----------



## SINC

We've begun our downward spiral, now at -2° in spite of bright sunshine, and continuing to fall to -12° by tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've begun our downward spiral, now at -2° in spite of bright sunshine, and continuing to fall to -12° by tonight.


That will still be warmer than the folks in the GTA for the next few days. They are really having a brutal winter this year.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am ..... 5C ... most of the fog has lifted (at least at the present time!!), sky a mix of clouds and sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## pm-r

No fog, rain or snow but solid low cloud and 4C at noon with no breeze. No idea where yesterday's sun and blue sky went but it was still quite cool.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm .... no fog, rain, or wind ... but we've lost the sunshine we thought was coming our way earlier. 8C ... when we were out for a 'break' a while ago.

edit to update:

... some sun broke through a few minutes after!! Way to go ... another break, and this time with some "warming" sun on us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to get the doxies out before the snow/ice pellets/sleet/rain hits us. The other Atlantic Provinces are getting pounded so we will do OK compared to them. We shall see.


----------



## kps

Freezing over here….ridiculous.


----------



## SINC

Currently -12° under partial cloud and a high today of -5°, but we're bouncing right back to +5° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

kps said:


> Freezing over here….ridiculous.


XX)

Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy as we await our snow/ice pellets/sleet and then rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is starting to fall at just past 10AM.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild day weather wise for us here in St.John's. 15cm of snow (shoveling it was like shoveling granulated sugar) was followed by 5cm of ice pellets ............. which will soon be followed by sleet and then rain as out temps go up to +7C overnight .............. with the rain being blasted against anything that stands in it's way by winds gusting over 110km/h. Fun and games here on "The Rock".


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine but we're going the wrong way, falling to -17° from -12° earlier this morning. Our chances of getting to our forecast high of -5° seems slim indeed.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 7C .... cloudy, dry, light breeze. Forecasts calls for some clearing by or in the afternoon, and a high of about 8C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light freezing drizzle falling. Hopefully the rain and +7C temps will come before things start to get coated with ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +9C temps are melting some of today's snow and ice pellets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 430am to a rumble of thunder off in the distance. It hit an unreal +10C a few hours ago, and it is still +9C right now.


----------



## SINC

-6° under clear skies this morning with a forecast high today of +6°. That remains to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with winds roaring up to 120km/h. A wild morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's International Airport is now reporting winds gusting to 117 km/h, with sustained winds at 87 km/h. How is one supposed to land a plane in these sorts of winds?


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind cups have broken on the anemometer at the weather station at Memorial University, less than 1 kilometer from where I sit, with the last recorded gust hitting 137km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Weather Network reported and early Spring has come to AB this week .............. and there are chartered flights of folks from the GTA flying out there to get away from the frigid temps in ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out with +2C temps, but the winds are still roaring outside.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> The Weather Network reported and early Spring has come to AB this week .............. and there are chartered flights of folks from the GTA flying out there to get away from the frigid temps in ON.


Yes we are prepared to mercilessly defend our borders against the unwashed hordes.

That said I would hardly call this mornings -12°C wake-up call exactly spring like.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yes we are prepared to mercilessly defend our borders against the unwashed hordes.
> 
> That said I would hardly call this mornings -12°C wake-up call exactly spring like.


Calgary, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Toronto, ON - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Well, the Weather Network said that Spring was coming to Calgary and Edmonton. Think of the little children in the GTA. :-(


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> St. John's International Airport is now reporting winds gusting to 117 km/h, with sustained winds at 87 km/h. How is one supposed to land a plane in these sorts of winds?



My friend an owner/pilot of a small plane says hopefully there is an open runway in exact parallel to the wind, and in the small planes, they often have to increase the throttle in order to land, otherwise they can get blown backward and end up not even being over the runway.

And then control the plane once it's landed so that the high wind doesn't make it airborne again.

Apparently quite a strange experience and not the nicest. I guess not.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wind cups have broken on the anemometer at the weather station at Memorial University, less than 1 kilometer from where I sit, with the last recorded gust hitting 137km/h.



That's bizarre and I doubt that they aren't using those brands from Walmart.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Calgary, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> Toronto, ON - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada
> 
> Well, the Weather Network said that Spring was coming to Calgary and Edmonton. Think of the little children in the GTA. :-(


I guess the wee tykes can be trundled off to Disneyland, that is if the planes can escape the clutches of Lester B.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I guess the wee tykes can be trundled off to Disneyland, that is if the planes can escape the clutches of Lester B.


-16C with a windchill of -26C currently in TO. The children will come home as orphans should the GTA get about 20cm of snow on top of these frigid temps. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> I guess the wee tykes can be trundled off to Disneyland, that is if the planes can escape the clutches of Lester B.


The mayor of St.John's has offered refuge for the folks in TO --
"Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses yearning to be warm, The wretched refuse of your teeming streets. Send these, the cold, tempest-tost to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ... 5C .... sky a mix of sun and clouds, a light, but cool breeze. A 'fresh' morning, but rather nice looking now that the fog has lifted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C as the first wave of refugees from the GTA arrive here in St.John's ahead of their impending Snowmageddon.

News - Whiteout threat in southern Ontario this weekend, dangerous driving possible - The Weather Network


----------



## johnp

During noon .... it was 9C out on our still shaded balcony ...... at 1:15pm, the sun is now beginning to come around to our side of the building .. a second outside break coming up soon, once our chairs see some of that sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful half moon is high in the southern skies, which are clear and full of stars.


----------



## SINC

That moon is nice here too this morning at 6° and with a high of 7°, little change as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with blue skies overhead. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blizzard-like conditions to strike southern ON (January 24, 2014) - YouTube

Rough weather for much of southern ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather here in St.John's. For the first two weeks of Jan. we were 5 degrees below our normal temps for early Jan. with more snow than usual. The next two weeks saw our temps becoming 7 degrees above our normal average, with less snow than we normally get. So far it looks as if this trend will continue with average to above average temps and not much snow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Ay just after 10am .... just a touch shy of 7C ... sunny, blue sky, little to no wind. Forecast calls for a high of about 9C, and sunshine - and much the same for Saturday. Lovely end to the week.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and steady at 6°, but our high has been revised now to 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with blue skies and lots of sunshine this morning.


----------



## SINC

6° under clear skies and sunny today with a high of 8°, the last of our nice weather as we plunge into the -20s next week.


----------



## johnp

At noon .... 9C .... blue sky and sunshine, little to no breeze. Lovely day on the go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as the sun is slowly setting in the west. The end of a fine Saturday.


----------



## johnp

11C out on our still shaded balcony at just after 1pm (when we went out for some balcony time) ... and much-warmer a while later, after the sun came around and blessed us directly with its presence!! Some much-appreciated, naturally-induced vitamin D, and out this way, it's often lacking. Getting it this way sure beats taking a pill!!


----------



## pm-r

I just finished my afternoon walk and I ended up in the clouds/fog a hundred meters up the hill from us in their strata culdasac, and likewise around the corner from us, but the sun was peeking through in places, and gloves were needed.


----------



## johnp

3:30pm ... and still totally sunny here Patrick ... but suspect this could be our last day for such "spring-like" conditions for a good while.


----------



## pm-r

Wow!! Just 1/2 an hour later now and the fog or low cloud has descended around our house and the neighbours across the road and just below us.

Quite strange for us at this time of day.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen now to -11 under clear skies and our downward trend will continue as we drop to -15° by after noon and -22° tonight,


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C with winds forecast to gust over 130km/h by noon. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 0C with winds forecast to gust over 130km/h by noon. We shall see.



Well I 'll have to admit that you sure do live up to the reputation of the 3rd windiest city in the world, but it's looking like you may take the top spot for high speed gusts!! 

Batten down the hatches!!?? Naw, just a normal gust for your area maybe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +3C, with gusts nearly 130km/h at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well I 'll have to admit that you sure do live up to the reputation of the 3rd windiest city in the world, but it's looking like you may take the top spot for high speed gusts!!
> 
> Batten down the hatches!!?? Naw, just a normal gust for your area maybe.


Outside of St.John's, there are gusts over 180km/h.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 5C ... a mostly sunny sky, some lingering fog, no wind. A fresh-feeling and looking morning.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and cold at -15° as we continue our downward spiral.


----------



## pm-r

Surrounded by and covered by thick fog or super low cloud here still and cold at 5C but a real feel of 1C. No breeze at all. And obviously no sun either.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... 7C ... fog has basically gone in our area (it's still in Vancouver I think), quite sunny and bright here, a few clouds on the horizon, no wind.


----------



## SINC

Well, I can see that I need to boost the spirit of the fog bound folks today, so here is a look out my office window at the famous Alberta clear blue sky and sunshine we are enjoying today. You're welcome! 

As you can see, not much of our snow melted in spite of a week of above zero weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain finally stopped and the winds have "died" down to about 90km/h, so, all in all, an OK evening.


----------



## eMacMan

Temps dropping at about a degree an hour. Some light fluffy snow.tptptptp


----------



## SINC

-17° under clear skies and with a high of -16°, little change for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up a few hours ago to roaring winds outside. Went back to be and just now woke up once again. Still roaring winds outside, but a beautiful sunrise is forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C as the winds are dying down to gusts of 80km/h.


----------



## SINC

We're headed in the wrong direction. Now at -21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're headed in the wrong direction. Now at -21°.


What happened to your "coming of Spring"?? Last week, The Weather Network was touting you folks as having an early Spring prior to Groundhog Day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What happened to your "coming of Spring"?? Last week, The Weather Network was touting you folks as having an early Spring prior to Groundhog Day.


Spring has left us as this clearly shows:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Spring has left us as this clearly shows:


Well, at least you have some sunshine. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We're headed in the wrong direction. Now at -21°.



Did I hear someone say Ssss... Sugar??


----------



## pm-r

I seems we have some of Marc's typical weather here, but less any strong winds:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we approach 2PM. Winds are now down to 50km/h.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 4C ... still fog around, looks like some brightness above, little to no wind. Fresh, damp-cool morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some overnight rain a possibility. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-15° under clear skies with a wind chill of -24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with the overnight rain and wind finally stopping. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather -- we are currently at +9C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover as we approach 10AM. Environment Canada is forecasting that by this time tomorrow we will get the start of a snowstorm which will bring 20+cm of snow to us in about 10 hours along with frigid -10C temps. Yes, strange weather indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over +9C with some sunshine and no wind. A fine day ................ as in "the calm before the storm".


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ...... 8C .... overcast, low cloud cover, light rain, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and -11° as we near 11:00 a.m., but a stiff breeze out of the NW makes it feel much colder out there. Our high is forecast at -1°, but I seriously doubt we will get anywhere near that today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Strange weather -- we are currently at +9C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover as we approach 10AM. Environment Canada is forecasting that by this time tomorrow we will get the start of a snowstorm which will bring 20+cm of snow to us in about 10 hours along with frigid -10C temps. Yes, strange weather indeed.



Hey Marc, they forgot something - like the usual 80 - 120kph+ gale force winds!!

And maybe even some thick fog as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hey Marc, they forgot something - like the usual 80 - 120kph+ gale force winds!!
> 
> And maybe even some thick fog as well.


True. No, the forecast is for 20+cm of snow and 60km/h winds. Both figures are below average for what we normally get the last week in Jan. It could easily have been 75+cm of snow whipped about by 110km/h winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +10.1C at the Memorial University weather station about one kilometer from where I sit right no. I have my window open in my office with the temps having fallen to +8C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's, NL was today warmer than Phoenix, Arizona, New Orleans, Louisiana and Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> St. John's, NL was today warmer than Phoenix, Arizona, New Orleans, Louisiana and Jacksonville, Florida.



That's quite amazing, especially considering how much further south those places are.

I'll bet some of the Canadian Snobirds might be a bit pd' off, like our neighbours that winters somewhere around the Phoenix Arizona area.


----------



## OTH28

-16 here in Sudbury. Feels like -28 with the Windchill! 35km/h SW winds

So bloody tired of this winter:yawn:


----------



## macintosh doctor

OTH28 said:


> -16 here in Sudbury. Feels like -28 with the Windchill! 35km/h SW winds
> 
> So bloody tired of this winter:yawn:


my iPhone says it will be -33c tonight. ouch!!!!
Ya, you can say I am not impressed any more..
seems we are always 10c colder than Toronto


----------



## pm-r

macintosh doctor said:


> my iPhone says it will be -33c tonight. ouch!!!!
> Ya, you can say I am not impressed any more..
> seems we are always 10c colder than Toronto



That's well below the recommended operating temps:

Environmental Requirements 
Operating ambient temperature: 0° to 35° C (32° to 95° F)
Nonoperating temperature: -20° to 45° C (-4° to 113° F)
Relative humidity: 5% to 95% noncondensing
Operating altitude: tested up to 3000 m (10,000 feet)

Operate iOS devices where the temperature is between 0º and 35º C (32º to 95º F). Low- or high-temperature conditions might temporarily shorten battery life or cause the device to alter its behavior to regulate its temperature.

Store the device where the temperature is between -20º and 45º C (-4º to 113º F). Don’t leave the device in your car, because temperatures in parked cars can exceed this range.

iOS devices: Keeping device within acceptable operating temperatures

Just mentioning Apple's own advice and suggestions...


----------



## Dr.G.

0C right now, with the winds picking up. Snow is forecast by noon, with 35cm being forecast, to fall at 3-5cm an hour, and to be whipped around by winds gusting to 100km/h. Sadly, this is typical for this time of year. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

-10° here this morning and on the way down by mid afternoon to -16° and much colder tonight and for the next 10 days with temperatures nearing -30°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C at just past 8AM. Environment Canada is calling for snow to start here by noon and then going until dawn tomorrow. Now they estimate about 35cm of snow will fall. Luckily, it is cold so the snow will be light, and winds will only gust at about 50km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stranded motorists spend nights on freeways after snow blankets South - CNN.com

Atlanta got about 5cm of snow and the 8th largest metro region in the US is in gridlock and shut down. Guess I would complain about our 35+cm of snow which is coming today and into tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -10° here this morning and on the way down by mid afternoon to -16° and much colder tonight and for the next 10 days with temperatures nearing -30°s.



That seems odd that the temp would head lower in the later part of the day, but I guess it's practicing and getting ready for the upcoming colder temperatures.

And -30±C is too cold for me thanks, so I hope you can keep warm.


----------



## OTH28

pm-r said:


> That's well below the recommended operating temps:
> 
> Environmental Requirements
> Operating ambient temperature: 0° to 35° C (32° to 95° F)
> Nonoperating temperature: -20° to 45° C (-4° to 113° F)
> Relative humidity: 5% to 95% noncondensing
> Operating altitude: tested up to 3000 m (10,000 feet)
> 
> Operate iOS devices where the temperature is between 0º and 35º C (32º to 95º F). Low- or high-temperature conditions might temporarily shorten battery life or cause the device to alter its behavior to regulate its temperature.
> 
> Store the device where the temperature is between -20º and 45º C (-4º to 113º F). Don’t leave the device in your car, because temperatures in parked cars can exceed this range.
> 
> iOS devices: Keeping device within acceptable operating temperatures
> 
> Just mentioning Apple's own advice and suggestions...


Well that explains the horrible battery life on my iPhone


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to -13° and the snow has begun. They predict more 15 cm of the crap before this system passes us by.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really starting to snow right now. We are getting well over the 3cm an hour that was forecast. Coming straight down, which is strange since wind is what usually really hurts us with the resulting drifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

CNN reports that "Georgia Gov. Nathan Deal said officials plan to have all children who stayed in their schools overnight because of treacherous post-snow road conditions "transported as soon as possible back to their homes." Among those still in their schools Wednesday morning, Deal said: About 2,000 in the Fulton County school system and about 400 the in the Atlanta Public Schools. National Guard troops and state police will escort buses as they drop kids home, he said."

Imagine if they got more than three inches of snow? I was in Athens, GA back in Jan., 1977 when we received 6 inches of snow overnight. Luckily, by lunchtime the sun came out and the temps hit about 65F, so all the snow melted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shovel session #1 is done. We have had about 5 inches of snow fall in the past couple of hours. It is really coming down with big flakes and falling straight down. I figure that this shall be the first of my five to seven attempts to keep ahead of the snow so as to keep the shoveling a relatively easy task. -5C so it is not overly cold outside.


----------



## johnp

As we head down to 11:30am .... 9C ... overcast, light rain, light wind. Feels a lot cooler than the thermometer indicates


----------



## pm-r

Your snowblowers sound like a much better method than any snow shovelling to me for any required snow clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Your snowblowers sound like a much better method than any snow shovelling to me for any required snow clearing.


I use the snow blower when the depth of the snow is over 30cm and for the end of the driveway. This snow is light and it is like playing shuffle board. However, I have been outside four times now and it is still coming down. We have had close to 35cm. I shall use the snow blower tomorrow morning to clear away the mounds I am creating.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did my last shoveling and will use the snow blower to clear the waist deep mounds all around and at the end of the driveway. Luckily, it is very light and now rain/sleet/hail is forecast for tonight with-5C temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Did my last shoveling and will use the snow blower to clear the waist deep mounds all around and at the end of the driveway. Luckily, it is very light and now rain/sleet/hail is forecast for tonight with-5C temps.



That should get it a bit heavier I would think for the morning, and then the snowblower might be a consideration to use.


----------



## SINC

-18° with the wind chill at -29° and little improvement today with a high of -16° and increasing winds to push the wind chills in the -30s.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That should get it a bit heavier I would think for the morning, and then the snowblower might be a consideration to use.


It was and I did .......... especially the ends of driveways of my neighbor's homes so that we could all get out and go to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C, but there is no wind, lots of sunshine and blue skies ................. all there to light up the 36cm of fresh snow that fell yesterday and early this morning.


----------



## eMacMan

-15°C this morning looks like that and colder is going to be about as good as it gets over the next week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

3PM with lots of sunshine and -5C temps. We received another few inches of snow and the snow plow operators decided that it would a good idea to widen the street by about a foot. Had to take the snow blower out once again to clear out the end of my driveway and the driveways of three other neighbors who are at work.


----------



## SINC

Good thing the breeze is very light or that wind chill would be right up there today.


----------



## johnp

Heading to noon ... 7C .... overcast, wet, breezy. Damp-cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Heading to noon ... 7C .... overcast, wet, breezy. Damp-cool.


Just the opposite here -- -7C with blue skies, no clouds, no wind and very dry. The 38cm of snow we got yesterday and today is just sitting there looking white.


----------



## SINC

-14° here and that constant breeze out of the WSW makes it feel like -22° out there under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -5C here as we approach 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and -2C temps at 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -12° with light flurries and a wind chill of -21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we approach 3PM. A very quiet day.


----------



## Aurora

I'm so happy for you


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C temps as we approach 10AM. A fine start to a new month. We shall now have to wait to see what Groundhog Day brings to all of us. Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

One ship drives east and another drives west,
While the self-same breezes blow;
It's the set of the sails and not the gales,
That bids them where to go. 

Like the winds of the seas are the ways of the fates,
As we voyage through life;
It's the set of the soul that decides the goal,
And not the storms or the strife.

~Ella Wheeler Wilcox~


----------



## SINC

-12° under high scattered cloud and a high today of -9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +3C temps as we approach noon. With snow in the forecast for tomorrow, it looks like more winter rather than an early spring, as least for us.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon .... 4C .... cloudy sky, dry, light wind. Forecast calls for it to drop below 0C tonight (as it did last night), and only get up to about 2C on Sunday, with even cooler stuff headed out way for much of next week. For us, winter's back!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C as the sun is slowly setting. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to get up early to see St. John's Johnny, Canada's groundhog that will first see or not see his shadow, early tomorrow morning. With snow being forecast, we are not sure what that shall mean. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Around here Ground Hog day goes like this. 

Sees his shadow; at least 6 more weeks of Winter. 

Smothered under a snow bank; Six more weeks until the season changes to Still Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Around here Ground Hog day goes like this.
> 
> Sees his shadow; at least 6 more weeks of Winter.
> 
> Smothered under a snow bank; Six more weeks until the season changes to Still Winter.


XX)


----------



## SINC

Cloudy with light snow here which bodes well for Mr. Groundhog. -14° with a wind chill of -22° and a high of -10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's Johnny did not see his shadow at 7:27AM, but someone showed his the EC radar with the approaching snow storm, so he went back into his hutch. Not sure what this means.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with about 10cm of snow down so far ............ and it's still snowing. It is light, so with another 10cm being forecast it won't necessitate a snow blower being used.


----------



## SINC

-17° and calm in bright sunshine at mid morning.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 5C ... a mostly cloudy sky, with a couple of small breaks of blue, dry, little to no wind.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Around here Ground Hog day goes like this.
> 
> Sees his shadow; at least 6 more weeks of Winter.
> 
> Smothered under a snow bank; Six more weeks until the season changes to Still Winter.



:lmao: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with about 15cm of snow down so far, and more to come until about midnight. So much for EC's forecast of 8-12cm of snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received just about 25cm of snow and ice pellets, about twice what EC had in their forecast. Currently 0C with a bit more snow overnight.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We received just about 25cm of snow and ice pellets, about twice what EC had in their forecast. Currently 0C with a bit more snow overnight.



The EC staff were no doubt busy preparing their Super Bowl snacks and especially readying their supply of chicken wings.

The supply was running low this year and it seems - 1.25 billion the number of wings expected to be consumed on Super Bowl Sunday, according to the National Chicken Council — up 20 million from last year — which would stretch from Seattle’s CenturyLink Field to MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, NJ, 30 times over.

And that's just for the US and likely mainly for the Buffalo wings.

Hmmm... I think we have some honey, pepper, garlic seasoned wings somewhere... and oh yes, I guess the Big Game is on right now isn't it. ;-)

How many hours does it take for them to now play a one hour game these days?


----------



## SINC

Patrick, I guess you missed this on SAP back on the 30th?

Why You Should Skip This Snack On Super Bowl Sunday | St. Albert's Place On The Web

Oh, and Seattle is killing Denver 43 to 8 in the fourth quarter!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We received just about 25cm of snow and ice pellets, about twice what EC had in their forecast. Currently 0C with a bit more snow overnight.



The EC staff were no doubt busy preparing their Super Bowl snacks and especially readying their supply of chicken wings.

The supply was running low this year and it seems - 1.25 billion the number of wings expected to be consumed on Super Bowl Sunday, according to the National Chicken Council — up 20 million from last year — which would stretch from Seattle’s CenturyLink Field to MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, NJ, 30 times over.

And that's just for the US and likely mainly for the Buffalo wings.

Hmmm... I think we have some honey, pepper, garlic seasoned wings somewhere... and oh yes, I guess the Big Game is on right now isn't it. ;-)

How many hours does it take for them to now play a one hour game these days?


----------



## pm-r

Thanks Don, and now I guess what I'm also missing is with ehmac and wondering about my double posting as I suddenly see it as I just get back to my iMac after supper.

As they say these days, WTF is going on???


----------



## SINC

It's been a mess for the past two days here.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Patrick, I guess you missed this on SAP back on the 30th?
> 
> Why You Should Skip This Snack On Super Bowl Sunday | St. Albert's Place On The Web
> 
> Oh, and Seattle is killing Denver 43 to 8 in the fourth quarter!



Gee, that looks slightly familiar Don but I can't believe I missed that in your SAP and its links.

I guess it's a bit late for me to place any bets on the game or is there some drunken sucker taker left out there?? 

And gee, only 3 1/2 hours to play a mostly *handball* type one-hour game that they call *football*. Strange.

I guess they never played rugby, or God forbid, Auzzie Ball. 

Edit:
Man, it sure is a painful delay posting here and I hope it improves soon. *It's getting to be a real PITA!!* when it even works.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The EC staff were no doubt busy preparing their Super Bowl snacks and especially readying their supply of chicken wings.
> 
> The supply was running low this year and it seems - 1.25 billion the number of wings expected to be consumed on Super Bowl Sunday, according to the National Chicken Council — up 20 million from last year — which would stretch from Seattle’s CenturyLink Field to MetLife Stadium in East Rutherford, NJ, 30 times over.
> 
> And that's just for the US and likely mainly for the Buffalo wings.
> 
> Hmmm... I think we have some honey, pepper, garlic seasoned wings somewhere... and oh yes, I guess the Big Game is on right now isn't it. ;-)
> 
> How many hours does it take for them to now play a one hour game these days?


Too busy shoveling to watch the Super Bowl. Was it yesterday? Who won?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we approach 8AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-16° and overcast with flurries. Since that is also our high for the day, no where to go but down.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and overcast at just past 10AM. Still a quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 3C .... bright blue, sunny sky, 'bone-dry', light breeze. Fresh, and rather pleasant winter's day -- nice to see some blue & sunshine for a change, instead of the more usual winter's gray!!


----------



## SINC

Now -17° over the noon hour with a stiff wind making it feel like -29° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and no wind at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but a very cold -9C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning with a biting wind that makes it feel like -30°. A high of just -19° is the best we can do today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a cold-6C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## pm-r

We're also at -6C this morning at almost 9am which feels MUCH colder. A bit cold for this area.

Those in the know say it feels much colder due to the west coast dampness. Maybe so, all I know is it feels damn cold!!


----------



## SINC

No letup from the cold here.


----------



## pm-r

That's too cold for me Don and it sure doesn't look like the clouds are providing any sort of warming!!


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am ...... 0C .... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light'ish cold breeze. Doubt it will get much higher for the high today. Early-am walk was fresh and cool, a windchill of about -10C --- that's cool for us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -6C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a very cold -9C at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -8C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

It's a chilly one here this morning:


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am ..... -1C ... blue sky and sunshine, and a cold wind, so a significant chill factor. For us, it's cold!!


----------



## pm-r

Cold here as well and still around the -4C mark.

Not a normal picture of the photo of a mostly frozen fountain at the B.C. legislature on Tuesday and probably frozen up even more today:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://twitter.com/rcbstormpost/status/431279978026528768/photo/1 

One mean looking storm is upon us, dumping snow at a rate of over an inch an hour.


----------



## eMacMan

Furnace was cutting in so often that I got up to investigate the cause. Has been -34°C since midnight. Those by the way are genuine toe-biting degrees. None of this wind chill $#!7

Interesting, as EC is calling for an overnight low of -28.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Furnace was cutting in so often that I got up to investigate the cause. Has been -34°C since midnight. Those by the way are genuine toe-biting degrees. None of this wind chill $#!7
> 
> Interesting, as EC is calling for an overnight low of -28.


Man that is cold, Bob. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling once again. 25cm is down so far, with more and more to come. Winds are blowing too strong to use my snow blower yet.


----------



## SINC

-23° this morning under clear skies with a wind chill of -31° out there. A high today of -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with the snow being forecast to fall for another couple of hours, so we will get about 30cm when all is said and done.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... -2C .... blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Vanocuver Airport registered -8.6C this morning, a new record low for this date. Wind chill was as low as -12C in parts of the Lower Mainland earlier this morning. Rather cool for us used-to-the-rain westerners!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is out now, with blue skies and a bitterly cold -10C. I have done all the snow blowing I want to do for today. I still have a chest high drift to do, but that shall wait until tomorrow. The final tally was 37cm of light snow.


----------



## eMacMan

We hit what is hopefully the bottom at -36°C this AM. We still have quite a long way to go if we are to reach a predicted high of -16°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Bitterly cold temps here with -14C outside and a -24C wind chill. That is bitterly cold for us. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine this morning, with -9C temps. We hit -16C overnight, with a -26C windchill, which is extremely cold for us. I don't have the toughness of my wife who was born and raised in Calgary. Those from the Prairies are special people when it comes to the cold -- they do us proud to be called Canadians.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a wind chill of -30° with a high of just -15° today as our cold snap continues.


----------



## eMacMan

Overnight low again into the -30s. Hopefully some light cloud tonight and slightly warmer temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C temps. This is more normal for St.John's in early Feb.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... 0C .... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light, cool wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was just watching the Weather Network. They reported that Toronto has received 89cm of snow this winter. For them, that is an amazing amount. 

Here in St. John's, we just passed the 360cm mark which is getting close to our average winter snowfall of 390cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold Arctic High is descending upon Atlantic Canada, bringing very cold temps ........................... but NO snow. Currently, -8C at 3AM here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern horizon at just past 7AM. Clear skies above so it shall be a sunny but cold day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C at 10AM.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a wind chill of -32° and a high today of -21° under clear skies. Will this cold ever end?


----------



## eMacMan

Further south of Sinc we have -23°C a dusting of snow with more to come through out the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -5C. The sun has a bit of warmth to it outside, but we are heading into a week of record-setting cold temps (at least for us), with an air temp that might go as low as -17C on Sunday night/Monday morning. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> Still very sunny and -5C. The sun has a bit of warmth to it outside, but we are heading into a week of record-setting cold temps (at least for us), with an air temp that might go as low as -17C on Sunday night/Monday morning. We shall see.


LOL your record setting low is our predicted high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> LOL your record setting low is our predicted high for the day.


XX)

I would be dead in your temps, eMacMan. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

White Juan: $3.6M in federal funding comes 10 years later - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Better late than never.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> White Juan: $3.6M in federal funding comes 10 years later - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Better late than never.




??? Scratch head here... ??? How many committees did they have to set up?? Then I guess they had to wait until all committee members could attend to have a full quorum, and now they only send a partial payment and not even any interest. Makes one wonner don'e it ...???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> ??? Scratch head here... ??? How many committees did they have to set up?? Then I guess they had to wait until all committee members could attend to have a full quorum, and now they only send a partial payment and not even any interest. Makes one wonner don'e it ...???


We shall see how the money is used ................ when and if it ever arrives.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... 1C .... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Another 'fresh' morning ... woke up to -5C.


----------



## SINC

-23° and a stiff breeze making it feel like -30° under sunny skies. Brrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is setting with -4C temps outside. The end of a quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C with light snow flurries as we approach 11PM. A very quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Brrrrrrrrrr! -27° with a wind chill of -36° this morning as we continue with the winter that never ends.


----------



## eMacMan

SINC said:


> Brrrrrrrrrr! -27° with a wind chill of -36° this morning as we continue with the winter that never ends.


I can undercut your -27°C, it's -28°C down here. Not worried about the windchill as I have no intention of opening the door until it warms up a bit.


----------



## SINC

Ah, another one wandering around the house in the wee hours! 

Mornin' Bob.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a very cold -10C as we approach 9AM. The forecast is for the temps to drop down to -17C, which is an extremely frigid temp for us. Luckily, winds will be normal at about 40km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -6C temps, which I fear will be the high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Woke up to -32°C. One more cold day and very cold night, then back into the world of seasonal norms.


----------



## johnp

Ar 10am ..... 1C .... overcast, light wind -- a damp-cool feel to it. Forecast calls for snow late in the day, possibly freezing rain as well. Supposedly turning to rain some time Monday. Snow ... what the??!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -6C temps. Had the dogs out back to run around in the back garden on top of about a meter of snow. They seemed to be having fun, since they are still out there playing "doxie tag ............. you're it".


----------



## SINC

Clear, sunny and -19° with a stiff wind that makes it feel like -32° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful setting sun is forming in the western horizon, with -7C temps and clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

(CNN) -- Less than two weeks after a winter storm paralyzed Atlanta, a brand new round of bad weather is bearing down on the Southeast.

The National Weather Service forecasts a 60% to 80% chance of rain, snow and sleet from Monday night through Wednesday in Atlanta. Up to 2 inches of snow could stick. A winter storm watch is in effect Monday through Wednesday morning for Atlanta, Birmingham, Memphis and Little Rock.

The coming storm will be the first test for a 32-member severe weather task force created in the wake of the fallout from last month's debacle when 2.6 inches of snow shutdown Atlanta's metropolitan area.
________________________________________________________________________________________

Snow plows and crews from as far away as St. John's, NL and Nome, Alaska are en route to Atlanta to help avoid another disaster. The mayor of Atlanta and the Gov. of the State of Georgia have called out the National Guard to help with this Snowmageddon. All of the 2.6 inches of snow that shut down the city for three days is now all gone, but this blizzard will bring another 2 inches of fresh snow. Special school buses are being brought in from Canada to help get kids to and from school.


----------



## pm-r

:clap: :lmao: 

Now how are the teachers going to get to school??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :clap: :lmao:
> 
> Now how are the teachers going to get to school??


Good point, Patrick. That will be a problem, especially with all their ice. However, in times of great need comes a great solution.


----------



## Dr.G.

-17C with a windchill of -26C which are temps that come once in a decade here in St. John's, NL. Unbelievable. XX)


----------



## SINC

It IS believable here at -26° with a wind chill of -35° this morning and a high today of only -18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It IS believable here at -26° with a wind chill of -35° this morning and a high today of only -18°.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -13C with a -25C windchill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and-10C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am ..... 5C .... heavily-overcast, raining, some wind. Feels much colder than the thermometer inidcates. A dusting of snow overnight, rain by dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C and sunny at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Same old, same old at -20° with a wind chill of -30° and a few cm of fresh snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, blue skies and a bitterly cold -12C at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -10C temps as we approach 11AM. Lots of snow is being forecast for this weekend here in St.John's, with 40+cm of snow being whipped around by 140km/h winds, at least according to The Weather Network.


----------



## eMacMan

-3°C in SW AB is a very pleasant upgrade over the past two weeks. Bit of snow but the skies are blue and no wind as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> -3°C in SW AB is a very pleasant upgrade over the past two weeks. Bit of snow but the skies are blue and no wind as yet.


Sounds like a fine day there, eMacMan. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

After run on groceries, Georgians wait for storm - CNN.com

A friend of mine sent this to me, in that he lives just outside of Atlanta ............. "the bulls eye of this monster storm"(his words, not mine). I wished him well in their attempts to survive this "storm from hell" (the words he used to describe the storm that hit Atlanta last week and dumped just over two inches of snow). I did tell him that it should be back to normal by this weekend for them, with temps getting up to a sunny 60F. His storm is forecast to hit us here in St. John's, with snow up to 40cm whipped about by winds up to 140km/h. I expect an interesting reply when he does the metric conversion to compare their 1-2 inches with our 16 inches of snow and strong winds of up to 85 mp/h. He forgets that centimeters are NOT millimeters, as in the time I told him we received over 25cm of snow, and he said "that is only one inch". We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A brisk wind makes it feel like -29° out there, altho the actual temperature is -19° at the moment.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am .... 6C .... light overcast sky, light wind. Storm on its way -- heavy rain and strong wind to arrive some time later, overnight, and into tomorrow morning. 40-50 mm of rain forecasted. Forecasted high for today is 8C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C at just before 6PM. We have about one or two more days of these brutally cold temps before the snow/sleet/rain come on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, St. John's Johnny, our "beloved" ground hog, died last night due to bitterly cold temps ( -26C with the windchill ). Since he is always forecasting a longer winter, the mayor of St. John's decided to convene a panel of experts to select another mascot to predict the weather in early Feb. To everyone's amazement, a dachshund who is able to sit up, but always closes his eyes when he is sitting up .............. and thus, never sees his shadow and gets scared, was selected. RIP St. John's Johnny .................. hello St. John's Jimmy.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 2pm here .... calm and mild here (8+C, when I looked last) .... weather forecasts warning of "heavy rains, and potential flooding" in parts of The Lower Mainland to start this afternoon, and take us through the evening and overnight. No sign of the impending disaster as yet!!


----------



## johnp

Good one Marc!!!! Good wishes to the new "ground dog"!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one Marc!!!! Good wishes to the new "ground dog"!!!


Well, we can always hope. Luckily, dachshunds are not afraid of their shadows, regardless of the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

A brutally cold -16C with a -25C windchill overnight. For us, this is extreme.


----------



## SINC

-19° with a wind chill 10 degrees colder and light snow. Headed north to -13° for our high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -8C temps at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 8C ... a mostlly overcast sky (a little clearing on the horizon), dry, breezy. Forecast calls for another wet system to come in later in the day, with rain overnight, and showers Thursday morning.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon and we've warmed a single degree to -18°, but the wind chill is still at -27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with clear blue skies, no wind, and -8C temps. Actually, a very nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have not climbed above 0C since the early morning hours of Feb. 1st at the St. John's Memorial University weather station.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C temps at just before 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-15° and cloudy with flurries the next couple of days and a warmer high of -8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and -4C at just past 10AM. Looks like our cold snap has ended. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of mine living in New York City said that NYC might get 15 inches of snow today and tomorrow. That is 37.5cm of snow, which is what St. John's received last week. That is an amazing amount of snow for NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was sitting out on my back deck enjoying the sun. I have a hoodie on, but with full sunshine, I was actually warm in the -3C temps in that there was no wind. 20cm of snow, 20mm of sleet and 140km/h winds are forecast for tomorrow and Saturday, so that should turn things around in a hurry.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I was sitting out on my back deck enjoying the sun. I have a hoodie on, but with full sunshine, I was actually warm in the -3C temps in that there was no wind. 20cm of snow, 20mm of sleet and 140km/h winds are forecast for tomorrow and Saturday, so that should turn things around in a hurry.


I read the report and watched the small video of the most recent Eastern US storm and it appeared that it was going to hit your area like a few tons of cold bricks as it heads up north easterly.

It didn't look good.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I read the report and watched the small video of the most recent Eastern US storm and it appeared that it was going to hit your area like a few tons of cold bricks as it heads up north easterly.
> 
> It didn't look good.


0C in full sunshine at just past 2PM. It is the warmest day so far this month. Tomorrow, it all changes, however. We are getting snow/sleet and very strong winds.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 9C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, dry, light wind. Mild morning.


----------



## SINC

-13° as we approach the noon hour. Just had the dog out and that wind is bitterly cold though. Did not stay out longer than necessary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -13° as we approach the noon hour. Just had the dog out and that wind is bitterly cold though. Did not stay out longer than necessary.


Four of our dogs are wimps when it comes to cold weather, but two of our doxies love to run around in the snow regardless of how cold it gets. They did not seem to mind going out in our -26C windchills this week, but I am not sure how they might feel about going outside in your brutally cold temps, Sinc. That might teach them a lesson in humility.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with blustery snow coming down very fast this morning.


----------



## SINC

Warmer this morning at -14° with a high today of -4° with cloudy periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

Blinding snow is flying by my window horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

We are really in the bulls eye right now. Snow coming down at over 5cm an hour, blasted about by winds over 110km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal weather here today. We got about 20cm of snow, which is not that great a deal for us. However, it was heavy snow and winds that gusted over 120km/h caused drifts that were up to my car window in places and only a couple of inches in other places. Then we got about 3cm of ice pellets, with sleet to follow. So, I got out the snow blower to get ahead of this heavy snow before the sleet makes it way to heavy to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and rain being blasted against the side of the house at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

At 10:15am .... 9C ... sun and clouds, dry, a touch breezy. Calm before the next storm comes into our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 10:15am .... 9C ... sun and clouds, dry, a touch breezy. Calm before the next storm comes into our area.


A "touch breezy" here as well. A wind gust was measured at the Memorial University's weather station, less than one kilometer from where I sit, at 137km/h about a half hour ago. I felt it, thinking that a car ran into my house.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> A "touch breezy" here as well. A wind gust was measured at the Memorial University's weather station, less than one kilometer from where I sit, at 137km/h about a half hour ago. I felt it, thinking that a car ran into my house.


Our wind gusts will not match yours Marc, but just heard that we can expect strong winds this afternoon -- the price to pay for 'clearing' I guess. It's mild, but won't 'feel' as mild, with the wind.


----------



## SINC

-8° here, the warmest it has ever been since Feb. 1. Finally a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° here, the warmest it has ever been since Feb. 1. Finally a break.


Same here. +5C is the warmest day since sometime in late Jan.

The rain has stopped but the winds have picked up with gusts now regularly being clocked at over 140km/h are various weather stations around the St. John's metro area.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Our wind gusts will not match yours Marc, but just heard that we can expect strong winds this afternoon -- the price to pay for 'clearing' I guess. It's mild, but won't 'feel' as mild, with the wind.


Luckily, with all the rain and +5C temps, the branches are not frozen and brittle and will snap. They are, however, swaying wildly in these strong winds which are stronger than the winds we experienced in both Hurricane Hugo and Leslie. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at just past midnight. Things will cool off to about 0C by morning as we finally get some sunshine once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of a train ............ expect it was the roaring winds, gusting to nearly 130km/h. +2C temps right now, with no snow or rain falling horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up once again to the sounds of those darn trains that don't exist. Watching the tree limbs swing back and forth in winds gusting over 130km/h.


----------



## SINC

Much improved now at -8° under partial cloud and clearing to sunshine and a high of -1° today, but more snow tomorrow, just what we don't need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C at 11AM ............ with roaring winds still raging outside. I have lost only one small limb on a tree in the backyard.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... (a cool feeling) ... 8C ... overcast, dry, breezy. Forecast -- storm on its way-- rain and strong (30-50 km) winds for the afternoon, and higher gusting (70-100 km) winds in the evening and overnight.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and -8° as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C as we approach 1230AM.


----------



## SINC

-8° under clear skies this morning on the way to a sunny high of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The forecast ice pellets came ......... and they are here now. We got a couple of cm of snow, but that is being topped off by about 10cm of ice pellets, and it is being blasted into anything in it's path with those strong winds once again. Another 5-10cm of these ice pellets will then be coated with about 15mm of freezing rain. Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, about 15cm of ice pellets are outside waiting for me to shovel or use the snow blower. I shall wait until the sleet stops to take out the snow blower rather than try to shovel very wet ice/slush.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am .... 7C ... mostly cloudy sky, a few sunny breaks, dry, cold breeze. Forecast has issued another wind warning for this evening. Rain and wind on their way, to start sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +4C this afternoon, so I got the snow blower going and did my driveway and three other driveways. Then the winds came as the sun set. Gusts are hitting over 120km/h once again. At least nothing is blowing about, as in hail/snow/sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tomorrow is the anniversary of White Juan that pounded the Atlantic Provinces from Feb. 17-20. Anyone who lived through it will not forget this anniversary.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way to 1° under clear skies, but the RH is so high it feels bitterly cold the past few days in spite of warmer temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C, but the winds are still roaring at about 100km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C with the winds now "down" to just over 80km/h.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 7C .... overcast, light rain showers, breezy. Feels much cooler. Forecast calls a possibility of some clearing, but even if so, such is to be short-lived, with more rain and wind on its way for later today. No clearing really seen until late in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C this afternoon, but the winds are again picking up to gust up to 100km/h.


----------



## johnp

A rather nice afternoon for us .... a high of about 9C reached, with breaks in the clouds to give us some sunny periods, a couple of enjoyed afternoon out on the balcony breaks.
At 3:30pm ... the sky's a mix of sun and clouds (a little more of the latter), and looking more like the change that's forecasted to be on its way, than it was earlier. Apprently, rain and wind are on their way for overnight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C temps as we head for 9PM.


----------



## SINC

A mild morning here at -4° under clear skies and a high today of +3°. Too much snow on the ground for any real melting, but a welcome change nevertheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with another 15cm of fresh snow which fell overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C as we slowly make our way to noon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ..... a rather cool, and damp 5C ... overcast, windy, and wet. Often what passes for 'normal' here during the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Was out shoveling snow at 2PM in full sunshine and decided to take off my jacket. At -4C it was chilly, but the sun has a bit of strength to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with lots of stars out and a nearly full moon in the eastern sky, with -6C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is just now forming in the east, with the sun coming up over the hills. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Just what we need, more snow:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just what we need, more snow:


Care for a trade? By Sunday, we should have about another 25cm of snow. 

St. John's and vicinity
10:52 AM NST Wednesday 19 February 2014
Winter storm watch for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Snow, blowing snow, and freezing rain expected on Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still, right now it is sunny and 0C as we approach noon.


----------



## eMacMan

Nearly a foot of snow overnight. With the temp just below zero it will probably be the wet heavy variety. Not sure how heavy as the wind is howling and I have no real desire to start on the shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Nearly a foot of snow overnight. With the temp just below zero it will probably be the wet heavy variety. Not sure how heavy as the wind is howling and I have no real desire to start on the shoveling.


I feel your pain, eMacMan. This is what we got last week. The same is being forecast for today until Sunday, but with winds not getting over 75km/h and snow not going over 15-20cm any one day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we approach 2PM. However, snow clouds are forecast to cover up our sun and bring us another 15cm of snow today. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 6C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, dry, light breeze. Calm before the next storm!! More rain and wind on its way for later today and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are picking up to about 65km/h and the snow has started.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... 8C ... sunshine and big clouds, and breezy. A break from the rain & wind for a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a mess. 15cm or heavy snow has fallen already since 4PM, and it is still coming down. Then, it will be coated with some freezing drizzle, before another 20cm of snow is forecast to fall from early morning Thursday until sunset ............ when we will get freezing rain and strong winds. Flurries will come our way Friday, before the snow and freezing rain return on Saturday. Yuk. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with ice fog hanging in the air prior to our freezing rain and then more snow. By Sunday we shall most likely be up to the 420cm of snow for the winter, about 30cm more than our average .................. and there is still nearly 100 days of winter left.  Come on May 24th.

Still, I should not complain. The Weather Network said that for the past 62 days, the GTA has received at least 1cm of snow. Add that all up and throw in a few real snow storms, and that could be over 100cm of snow. I assume that for them this is a great deal.


----------



## SINC

-18° under clear skies and a high today of -4° with more snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

This does NOT look good ............. and all combines with winds gusting up to 100km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hail and ice pellets are starting to fall, but the winds have not picked up much yet, so they are falling straight down. Next will come the freezing rain (up to 15mm) and then it will go back to ice pellets and switch over to snow (up to 15cm overnight). What a mess for today and early tomorrow. We get a bit of a break tomorrow afternoon and evening with no snow, but Saturday shall bring us up to 20cm of snow. This is shaping up to be a winter like the first four winters of the 21st century here in St.John's, when we received from 550 to 643cm of snow in each of those four winters.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am .... 7C ... bright blue sky and sunshine, windy. Forecast calls for much of the same for the day, with strong winds, before the next wet system comes in later today and overnight.


----------



## SINC

The warm up has stalled as we are still at -13° over the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

At hafl-way Into the noon-hour .... 8C .... lovely blue sky and sunshine, but 'ouch' to the wind we have up here at our level .. not sure we can bear much of a break out on the balcony until the sun comes around and hits us. At present, the wind, without some sun, is a touch too cold for sitting (especially without having any rum on-hand!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

I am again tired from all the shoveling and snow blowing. We had about 15cm of ice pellets and snow, topped off by nearly 15mm of freezing rain. As soon as the rain stopped, everyone was outside trying to clear away the mess before it totally freezes overnight. Currently, it is +2C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada. Here we go again. 

"St. John's and vicinity
4:02 PM NST Thursday 20 February 2014
Wind and snow warning for 
St. John's and vicinity continued

Wind gusts of 100 km/h are expected overnight into Friday.

This is a warning that potentially damaging winds are expected in these regions. Monitor weather conditions.

A low pressure system will track across Eastern Newfoundland tonight and continue out to sea overnight. This system will continue to bring strengthening winds, snow and blowing snow to the island tonight.

Snow at times heavy is expected to persist tonight with total accumulations near 20 centimeters expected before the snow tapers off early Friday morning. This snow will combine with northerly winds gusting between 70 and 100 km/h to give near zero visibility in blowing snow tonight."


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Hail and ice pellets are starting to fall, but the winds have not picked up much yet, so they are falling straight down. Next will come the freezing rain (up to 15mm) and then it will go back to ice pellets and switch over to snow (up to 15cm overnight). What a mess for today and early tomorrow. We get a bit of a break tomorrow afternoon and evening with no snow, but Saturday shall bring us up to 20cm of snow. This is shaping up to be a winter like the first four winters of the 21st century here in St.John's, when we received from 550 to 643cm of snow in each of those four winters.



I never realized how much snow and wind and other yucky weather you folks get.

And it seems you have even more on the way. Gads!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I never realized how much snow and wind and other yucky weather you folks get.
> 
> And it seems you have even more on the way. Gads!!


Hey, we come by our Environment Canada designation of the major Canadian city with the worst weather honestly -- most snow, most fog, least sunshine and windiest of the Canadian cities with 100,000 people or more. 

Sadly, this is turning out to be an above average winter in terms of snow and cold, but far from what I have experienced, especially from 2000-2004. Scientists from all over the world have studied those four years to try and see if a trend was forming .................... as in a new ice age. The extreme trend stopped in 2005, and actually reversed to below average snowfall and record warm July months for the past few years. This is our norm once again. The prediction is for 17 feet of snow by May 24th, our traditional "end of winter" date. We experienced far worse in the mid-1980s and early 2000s. We shall see. Such is Life.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan

Still shoveling. Trying to be cautious and not damage the back or get a hernia. As I have no need to drive anywhere I can take my time.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Still shoveling. Trying to be cautious and not damage the back or get a hernia. As I have no need to drive anywhere I can take my time.


Very wise, eMacMan .............. very wise. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of trains outside of my window .................. but since there are no longer any trains here in NL, I discovered it was the wind roaring at over 100km/h. Snow is blowing every which way, but I think that it is the 15cm that fell overnight and not coming from the sky. 0C temps not including any windchill.


----------



## SINC

-11° climbing to -9° by afternoon then plunging to -24° tonight as a cold streak into the -30s begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with nothing falling from the sky .............. until tomorrow. At least it give us a bit of a respite.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny as we await tomorrow's snow and ice storm.


----------



## SINC

We continue to go the wrong way as the cold strengthens its grip, now at -14° and falling. Only a skiff of snow yet, but more is forecast overnight.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 6C ... a quite sunny sky, light wind. Forecast calling for a change, with rain and/or snow on its way for this evening, and into Saturday and Sunday. Snow!! ... no, thanks, eh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a mild +1C at just past 3PM. Was out on my back deck listening to the radio and the hockey games as my dogs ran around the back yard.


----------



## SINC

The wind has now picked up to 40 kph and makes it feel like -26° out there. Even the dog did not want to stay out long today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and a mild +1C at just past 3PM. Was out on my back deck listening to the radio and the hockey games as my dogs ran around the back yard.



And it seems like Canada is doing well and making us all proud!!

Way to go Canada!!


----------



## SINC

-21° under partial cloud this morning rising to -16° by mid afternoon, but falling to near -30° by tonight. Winter has returned and looks to be hanging in for about 10 days again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow and ice pellets in the forecast.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 11am .... sitting at about 1C ... heavily-overcast, with snow/rain flurries, light rain. Damp-cold. May or may not change to more rain showers later today? A light, but wet dusting of snow on the trees, roofs, et al ... roads have stayed clear, just wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we head for 4PM. After about 20cm of light snow today, we are now getting ice pellets and some freezing sleet to make things extra messy. Our big storm is being forecast for next week, with 25cm of snow coming on Monday, 15cm on Wed. and another 15cm on Thursday. This should put us near the 450cm of snow for the winter mark.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2:30pm .... out on our balcony the thermometer says 4C, but it feels and looks much cooler. At present, it's heavily-overcast, with some rather decent snow flurries on the go.


----------



## SINC

Currently bright sunshine under clear skies setting us up for a drop to -30° for the next couple of nights. Brrrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as some of the ice coating the trees is slowly melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and lots of sunshine at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Winter has returned as the furnace is running full tilt at -26° this morning with the wind chill at -36°.


----------



## groovetube

-2 here today, going to drop a little this week, but -7 will be pretty balmy compared to where we've been.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and still very sunny ................... the warmest we have been here in weeks.


----------



## eMacMan

A cold -21°C this AM. Should warm up quite a bit today maybe as high as -19°C.

Pretty much snowed in unless our snow angel clears the back alley with his blade. Otherwise will be phoning the town tomorrow for a rescue or hiring a Bobcat.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> A cold -21°C this AM. Should warm up quite a bit today maybe as high as -19°C.
> 
> Pretty much snowed in unless our snow angel clears the back alley with his blade. Otherwise will be phoning the town tomorrow for a rescue or hiring a Bobcat.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +4C at just past 1PM. That shall be our high for the day as we await tomorrow's snow/ice storm.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ... a touch over 2C ... overcast, light snow flurries, little to no wind. More of the same for the day, according to the forecast.


----------



## pm-r

Just a few degrees below freezing here, but we've got a good 5+" (13+cm) of snow which is way more than forecast.

Interesting but my cousin and sister who are just a bit south of us, 20 minutes± maybe, have virtually none.

Anyway, drivable but slippery and still coming down and a slight breeze. No doubt there will be icy road conditions later tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just a few degrees below freezing here, but we've got a good 5+" (13+cm) of snow which is way more than forecast.
> 
> Interesting but my cousin and sister who are just a bit south of us, 20 minutes± maybe, have virtually none.
> 
> Anyway, drivable but slippery and still coming down and a slight breeze. No doubt there will be icy road conditions later tonight.


That's a great deal of snow for you folks, Patrick. Drive carefully. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +3C at just past 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Still cold at noon and look at the temps for lows this week. Winter is back!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still cold at noon and look at the temps for lows this week. Winter is back!


Well, at least it is sunny ........... but way to cold to melt any snow you might have remaining.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon, our thermometer indicates 4C (which I find difficult to believe - I think it might need to be retired!!) ... heavily-overcast, fine, wet, snow flurries, little to no wind. Damp cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at 933PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-28° with the wind chill sitting at -35° as we fall to near -32° by dawn. Hopefully the last big blast of Arctic air this year?


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C as we await another blast of snow and ice pellets.


----------



## SINC

Well we have now warmed a single degree to -27°, but the wind chill remains the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with heavy snow falling in nearly a whiteout situation, but there is no wind, so it is falling straight down.


----------



## eMacMan

Holy frozen Brass Monkey balls. It's -33°C. That's the real deal no wind chill number.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Holy frozen Brass Monkey balls. It's -33°C. That's the real deal no wind chill number.


XX)


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9:30am .... near the 2C mark ... overcast, wet snow flurries, little to no wind. Forecast calls for more of the same, possibly turning to rain later in the day?


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Holy frozen Brass Monkey balls. It's -33°C. That's the real deal no wind chill number.



That's sure cold and too cold for me thanks, and as appropriate as the frozen Brass Monkey balls description might be, unfortunately it's a myth. But never the less, it's definitely an apt description. 

Edit: 

PS, in actual fact, in very cold weather or in times of extreme attack or stress, normally the real monkey's balls are usually withdrawn up into a body cavity just like primitive men used to do. But there again, they aren't the monkeys being referred to. 

Just some useless trivia....


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with heavy snow still falling straight down ............... nearly 20cm and counting.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> That's sure cold and too cold for me thanks, and as appropriate as the frozen Brass Monkey balls description might be, unfortunately it's a myth. But never the less, it's definitely an apt description.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> PS, in actual fact, in very cold weather or in times of extreme attack or stress, normally the real monkey's balls are usually withdrawn up into a body cavity just like primitive men used to do. But there again, they aren't the monkeys being referred to.
> 
> Just some useless trivia....


Unfortunately my other descriptive phrases for damned cold weather are either not suitable for children and/or would probably be construed as racist.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Unfortunately my other descriptive phrases for damned cold weather are either not suitable for children and/or would probably be construed as racist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C and still snowing ............... now about 25cm down and we still await the freezing rain to top it all off.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 2pm .... 4C ... fine, wet snow flurries, falling almost straight down. It's looking more like rain now, but not quite yet, it's still white. Cheering for the rain to overtake, and win!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> That's a great deal of snow for you folks, Patrick. Drive carefully. Paix, mon ami.


Well the snow keeps coming down here, with small powdery flakes throughout most of yesterday, and it's resumed again with much heavier flakes this afternoon.

Apparently a great surprise to most and local weather folks as the central meteorologist office sent out the wrong forecast it seems on Saturday and Sunday.

My suspicion is that they were more interested and were paying more attention to the hockey games etc. rather than their job!!!


----------



## johnp

At 3pm .... the flurries here are now much more white again, and rather heavy!! Forecasts for the rest of the day are "all over the map".


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally stopped snowing after dumping 27cm of heavy snow upon us .............. coated with about 10cm of freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C as we prepare for the cleanup of yesterday's storm.


----------



## SINC

-26° and falling as we try to get to -12° under clear skies today.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9:30am .... currently just shy of 4C ... rather foggy at present, but quite sunny earlier, little to no wind. Forecast calls for more blue sky and sunshine once this fog lifts, with a high of about 6C, and a melting of the snow we have around at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with some more snow as we head towards 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 3pm ... still a (mostly) sunny and blue sky. We were out for an extended balcony break earlier ... sat in the sun, and absorbed some natural Vitamin D ... it sure felt good after the cold damp weather of the past several days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning as we try to get to a relatively pleasant high today of -6°. All this before the dire forecasts fro Saturday and Sunday as winter has one last run at us with temperatures falling to the -40°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C at 831AM.


----------



## eMacMan

Despite the current -25°C a nice day today and tomorrow. The another kick in the crotch.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with snow clouds starting to roll in and light flurries starting to fall.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... prsently 4C ... fog is lifting, and showing some blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind.


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Despite the current -25°C a nice day today and tomorrow. The another kick in the crotch.



How come you're so much colder than SINC as I thought you lived in the more southern banana belt to the SW of him, or am I confused once again??


----------



## SINC

Current conditions with bright sunshine are nice, but I am NOT looking forward to this weekend lows. :yikes:

Any wind and we will be suffering for sure.


----------



## SINC

For those who may wonder why I use the Namao weather widget, perhaps this map will help you to understand that it is much closer to us than the Edmonton weather station shown in the bottom rectangle. The top right rectangle is the Canadian Forces Garrison at Namao, located just 9 km from us compared to 45 km to the Edmonton International Airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and still somewhat sunny as we have had off and on flurries most of the afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm ..... 8C ... a light cloud cover with some sunshine, no wind to speak of.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -6C with no wind makes for a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with snow falling this morning. About 15cm are forecast for today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A final day of 'warmth' before we take the plunge into wind chills well into the -40°s for the next four days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing, and we passed the 15cm mark at about 10AM. Looks like we are headed for 20-25cm of snow. Luckily, since we are still at a chilly -5C, the snow is light.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like the snow is just about over. I was just out with my snowblower, and while there were no drifts, we got about 25cm of snow, which puts us just below the 450cm mark for snow this winter.


----------



## Andrew Pratt

Winnipeg experiencing coldest winter in 35 years - Manitoba - CBC News

That's our weather...


----------



## eMacMan

Andrew Pratt said:


> Winnipeg experiencing coldest winter in 35 years - Manitoba - CBC News
> 
> That's our weather...


That's OK just wait for the NOAA report. I am sure it will show your winter temps as having been above average. In the meantime knowing it's coming should allow you to build a rage sufficient to offset the frozen toes and fanny.

FWIW Here in SW AB I have been using about 20% more firewood than previous years, so you are not alone. Would love to throw a global warming believer on the fire but they all head to Arizona or Florida for the winter.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9:30am .... currently 7C .... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. A nice day before the next system comes in.


----------



## Macfury

Headed for -22 tonight in Toronto. First predicted "above-freezing" day is two weeks from now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Headed for -22 tonight in Toronto. First predicted "above-freezing" day is two weeks from now.


Wow!!! This has certainly been an atypical winter for you folks in the GTA. Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with blowing snow all about ............ nothing from the sky, just off of the roof of everyone's home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> Headed for -22 tonight in Toronto. First predicted "above-freezing" day is two weeks from now.


March weather will be colder than usual, forecasters say - Canada - CBC News

Not what anyone wanted to hear.


----------



## SINC

It is right across the country as winds here are howling and extreme cold warnings have been issued for both SK and AB in the -50° range for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is right across the country as winds here are howling and extreme cold warnings have been issued for both SK and AB in the -50° range for the next couple of days.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


>


I notice with those atrocious low temps and the cities shown and listed that there's no sign of Sodom or Gomorrah.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I notice with those atrocious low temps and the cities shown and listed that there's no sign of Sodom or Gomorrah.


Some would say that this would be TO. However, the folks in the GTA have experienced 81 straight days of getting at least 1cm of snow ........ . This ties a record that was set back in 1977. So, we should not speak ill of the folks in TO.


----------



## SINC

-27° with the wind chill at -35° this morning as we begin our descent into the deep freeze. With a high today of -25°, little change until tonight when we drop to about -40°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snowfall .......... about 15cm down so far and maybe another 5cm to go. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am ..... 9C ... sun & clouds, little to no wind. Lovely morning on the go -- calm before the next storm comes in, slated for some time on Saturday, and to hang around for Sunday (rain and snow in the forecast).


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow finally stopped and we even have a bit of sun and +1C temps. Cleared out the driveway as much as I could in preparation for Tuesday's snow storm, which could bring another 25cm of snow, putting us over the 16 foot mark. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

A shot from the balcony last weekend, and then again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C here but with winds gusting over 110km/h, the windchill is -22C.


----------



## Dr.G.

WATCH: Polar vortex prompts extreme wind chill warnings in Prairies - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a windy -8C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Thankfully, there is not a breath of wind this morning or it would be really cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -7C here but with winds gusting over 90km/h, the wind chill is -22C.


----------



## eMacMan

-31°C here in SW AB. Them's real degrees not those wimpy windchill puppies. BTW that shattered the old record low by about 6°C. More of the same on tap.

Suns coming up so hopefully it will stop dropping.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has warmed up the air temps to -5C, and the winds have "died down" to 78km/h, keeping our wind chills to -19C.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ... 7C .. overcast, light wind. Forecasts calls for a system to come in this afternoon, with likely rain at first, changing to snow this evening and overnight. Snow, changing to rain forecasted for Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with the sun starting to slowly set in the west. The end of a fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Just came in at 1:30pm from an hour out on the balcony ... thermometer read 9C ... but without any sun, and a rather cool breeze, it didn't 'feel' that mild. Overcast, but still dry, and no sign of the in-coming rain and/or snow. It has that look and feel that something's on its way!!


----------



## SINC

They told us to brace for -44° wind chills tonight and I have no trouble believing them.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -10C as we approach 1AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They told us to brace for -44° wind chills tonight and I have no trouble believing them.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise falls upon a cold -8C St. John's. Not much wind, so it should be a nice Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

No more need be said this morning. Brrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No more need be said this morning. Brrrrr.


Luckily the winds are not strong or this would be a disaster re the wind chills.


----------



## eMacMan

Been holding in the in the -28°C range for the past 12 hours. Another record low. Mo Sno.


----------



## SINC

-34° as the sun rises with the wind chill at -41°.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Been holding in the in the -28°C range for the past 12 hours. Another record low. Mo Sno.





SINC said:


> -34° as the sun rises with the wind chill at -41°.


We are heading into record low territory next week here in St.John's, but nothing like these frigid temps. We might hit -21C without factoring in any wind chills, which might make it the coldest day I have ever experienced here in 37 years. The forecast for early March is for temps to be 15 degrees below our average, and possibly making it the coldest month of March in recorded history, with records dating back to 1880. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am ... 4C ... overcast, wet snow flurries overnight and this morning. According to the forecast, changing to rain by or some time this afternoon -- it's looking more like rain here now, and we are already at the forecasted high for the day.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 2:30pm ... 4C ... heavily-overcast (with clouds appearing to touch the trees, et al), light rain, light wind. The last we'll see of snow -- we hope!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at 916PM. We are heading into the deep freeze like most of the country .............. but tonight is a touch of mildness.


----------



## SINC

-23° with the wind chill at -34° as the deep freeze continues its grip for the second week. No relief in sight until the weekend as we try for a high today of -19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and sunny. We have about 15cm of fresh snow fall overnight, but with these cold temps, the snow if very light.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C but now it is snowing. About another 10cm in light flurries so far have fallen late this morning and this afternoon. The official Environment Canada stats were that St. John's received 275cm of snow in Feb., well above our average of 190cm of snow for that month.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 7C ... overcast, rain, breeze. Forecast calls for the rain to stop some time in the aternoon, get windy, and then the rain come back again this eve and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had to shovel another 10cm of snow. It keeps coming and coming ............... despite the fact that Environment Canada told us to expect 2cm today. That was passed over 20cm ago ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. A bitterly cold -16C temp with a -29C wind chill is breaking records for cold set back in 1948. I almost hate to send the doxies outside in this cold weather. It is very sunny which helps a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clips - Season 21: Claire Martin's Final Winter Forecast - This Hour Has 22 Minutes


----------



## SINC

-20° and snowing with a wind chill of -27° as winter continues its icy grip on us.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C with a wind chill of -25C. WAY too cold for me. Still, the snow blower worked to clear away the piles of snow the plows left in front of the driveways in an attempt to make the road a bit wider.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowplow nails reporter on live TV - CNN.com Video

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. A bitterly cold -16C temp with a -29C wind chill is breaking records for cold set back in 1948. I almost hate to send the doxies outside in this cold weather. It is very sunny which helps a bit.



That's sure well below your normal Marc, just as it would be for our area.

Keep the fire going.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Had to shovel another 10cm of snow. It keeps coming and coming ............... despite the fact that Environment Canada told us to expect 2cm today. That was passed over 20cm ago ..................



I guess someone in their office just figured that the missing "0" was not significant enough to include. After all, it's just a "0" (zero).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Snowplow nails reporter on live TV - CNN.com Video
> 
> Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!



We got a chuckle from that on last evening's slightly different coverage when the poor guy that got hit said he figured that the driver of the snowplough actually might have been an employee from their competing TV news station.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's sure well below your normal Marc, just as it would be for our area.
> 
> Keep the fire going.


That is over 10 degrees below our normal as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess someone in their office just figured that the missing "0" was not significant enough to include. After all, it's just a "0" (zero).


Just a 0?!?!?!XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Unbelievable. These are EC forecasts for St. John's ............... in March!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)XX)

Today, 4 MarchSunny early this afternoon then a mix of sun and cloud with 40 percent chance of flurries this afternoon. Wind west 40 km/h gusting to 60. High minus 11. Cold wind chill minus 25.

Tonight, 4 MarchPartly cloudy with 40 percent chance of flurries this evening. Clearing late this evening. Wind west 40 km/h gusting to 60. Low minus 18. Cold wind chill minus 31.

Wednesday, 5 MarchMainly sunny. Wind west 30 km/h gusting to 50. High minus 9. Cold wind chill minus 30.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am ..... 6C ... overcast, rain, light wind. Forecast calls for more rain, and much the same for Wed, and Thurs. With high temp's in and around 8C.


----------



## pm-r

We actually got several snow flurries with large flakes throughout the day so far here, and the ground even got covered with white yet it's 3±C, and most of it has gone as it changed to rain.

The Doppler map shows they are getting some heavy snow still up Island around Chemanus. Wind calm and heavy overcast remains.

But we've had some snow drops up for a few weeks now, and some yellow crocus are popping their blooming heads up. Nice to see.

I'll think of you others in the super cold and wind.


----------



## johnp

Patrick ... we had snow in the rain here a while back. We were out (in the damp cold) for a balcony break during the noon hour, and the rain drops were rather large, and looking rather white!! Didn't last long though, and it was back to 'real' rain ... and apparently, there's some heavy rain on its way. At present it seems we're "in between" what we had, and we should expect to have next!!
The thermometer read 6C when we were out earlier, but it sure felt much cooler!! It's that damp stuff that seems to get through the clothes, and into the bones beneath!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-17C with a brutally cold -32C windchill. This is extreme for us here in St. John's at any time of year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -17C with a brutally cold -32C windchill. This is extreme for us here in St. John's at any time of year.



Yeah, I'll bet you'd sure be surprised and more than a bit put off if you got such cold temperatures in the middle of your summer. 

Or do you actually have other seasons during the year when such temperatures could occur other than mid Winter??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, I'll bet you'd sure be surprised and more than a bit put off if you got such cold temperatures in the middle of your summer.
> 
> Or do you actually have other seasons during the year when such temperatures could occur other than mid Winter??


For the past two years, we have had record warm months of July. Still, this is shaping up to be a record cold month of March ................ following a record cold month of February.

-33C with the wind chill right now. Brutally cold ..................


----------



## Dr.G.

It's so cold here in St. John's, even the abominable snowman is leaving us for warmer regions.


----------



## SINC

It's -26° here this morning and with just 5 k/hr wind, it remains very cold as we try and get to just half that at -13° by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -16C with the wind chill at -30C. Luckily, no pipes froze here overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -12C which is way below our early March average low of -6C.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong direction and no highs of 10° here any time soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We're going the wrong direction and no highs of 10° here any time soon.


Well, EC changed it's forecast. Still, +7C is nice for this time of year.

Edmonton, AB - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing again. Not that much but no place to put it. Good news is that we have freezing rain on tap this PM. Should crust those snow banks and keep them from drifting. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snowing again. Not that much but no place to put it. Good news is that we have freezing rain on tap this PM. Should crust those snow banks and keep them from drifting. tptptptp


That is what we got last week, Bob. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -8C temps, still with -20C wind chills at 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to the noon-hour ... currently 9C ... overcast, but a touch brighter, and the rain has let up, light wind. Very heavy rain showers throughout most of the morning -- the grounds around here look like oversoaked sponges!! More of the way later, overnight, and tomorrow. Seems we're in the flow!!


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -19°, but with no wind, it is nice out there.


----------



## johnp

We've been having a rather nice break between systems here .... it was 12C on our thermometer when we were out for a balcony break earlier .. it's still overcast, though quite bright and dry. Expecting to go back to the rain stuff before too long ... and according to the forecasts, for the next several days. Won't complain ... wet & mild(er) is a 'norm' for us out here!!

update: nice break in the clouds for our second time out on the balcony at 2:30pm -- mostly blue sky, and sunshine .. yea, some natural vitamin D after all the dark & dismal!!

It's now approaching 3:30pm and the clouds have moved in again. Glad we were able to catch the "break between".


----------



## eMacMan

The good news is no rain. The bad news is more snow. Current temps well below the normal daily low, and at least one more day of this on tap.

I see the AGW crowd had to go all the way to Australia to find anything resembling warm temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C here with a wind chill of -24C, which is entering the extreme territory for us here in St. John's. Another -30C with the wind chill is being forecast for overnight, which will make this the coldest two days in the recorded weather history of St.John's, which dates back to 1880.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> -12C here with a wind chill of -24C, which is entering the extreme territory for us here in St. John's. Another -30C with the wind chill is being forecast for overnight, which will make this the coldest two days in the recorded weather history of St.John's, which dates back to 1880.


Beware of FDS; Frozen Doxie Syndrome.

From what I understand Al Gore's First Church of Climatology is offering free trips to Australia to any and all faithful believers. It seems the church is mighty worried that they will lose faith once they suffer from a frost bitten backside.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Beware of FDS; Frozen Doxie Syndrome.
> 
> From what I understand Al Gore's First Church of Climatology is offering free trips to Australia to any and all faithful believers. It seems the church is mighty worried that they will lose faith once they suffer from a frost bitten backside.


Doxies are tough. They are able to take this snow and cold ................ far better than I am able to this winter. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-16C with a wind chill of -26C. Still, there is a beautiful sunrise and the skies are clear so it should be a sunny day.


----------



## SINC

Winter's icy grip continues with the wind chill at -26° this morning and a high of -13° today.


----------



## eMacMan

We pretty much mirror Sinc. More drifting snow.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C and very sunny, with the wind chill "down" to -19C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Incredible images of Australian shelf cloud flood social media - The Weather Network

Interesting cloud formation.


----------



## SINC

-17° with light snow and a high today of -13° before we sink back down to -24° again tonight.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Incredible images of Australian shelf cloud flood social media - The Weather Network
> 
> Interesting cloud formation.



That reminds me of the much more dramatic cold weather cloud front that occurred somewhere around your area not that long ago that was much more impressive.

I don't think that those wossy Aussies would know what real dramatic weather is unless they've visited your area.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That reminds me of the much more dramatic cold weather cloud front that occurred somewhere around your area not that long ago that was much more impressive.
> 
> I don't think that those wossy Aussies would know what real dramatic weather is unless they've visited your area.


We have a prof here from Sydney, and he takes the winter semester as his research semester. Thus, he teaches in the Fall and Summer and goes back to AU in our winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C at just past 3PM. Sadly, that shall be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2pm here in downtown Vancouver .... 9C .... Overcast, breezy, and wet. A very wet and breezy morning and afternoon (so far), shower after shower coming in. Lots more in the days ahead!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C as we approach 10PM. We are in for another frigid day or so, until Saturday, when we go back to normal temps and 25+cm of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C and very sunny this morning as we approach 8AM. We shall have experienced a colder March and a sunnier March than our average.


----------



## SINC

Light snow, -25° wind chill, temp at -17° and a high today of -8° if we're lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C at 1230PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -2C with the sun actually feeling a bit warm outside.


----------



## eMacMan

Nice day temps above zero and so far no wind. Shoveling out drifts about waist deep.tptptptp No big hurry, will have to wait for the front end loader to clear the lane before I can go anywhere.


----------



## johnp

As we head to the noon hour ... and back home in Burnaby ... 11C ... heavily-overcast, rain, light wind. The start of the next storm on its way -- heavy rain forecasted, especially for Saturday.

edit to update:

The rain quit, and we've enjoyed a fairly decent "calm before the storm" afternoon. Good for a couple of balcony breaks, so can't complain!!  

A "Pineapple System" storm (mild and very wet) on its way, and expected to hit Saturday, with winds and very heavy rainfall. Time will tell whther there will be any balcony breaks tomorrow?!!


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with light rain making a skating rink out of area roads. A high today of +7° should ease the situation, but before how many vehicles in ditches before then?


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and sunny, with more snow forecast for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C temps. The first time we have been in positive territory since mid-January. Still, snow is forecast for tonight and temps are going back to -16C on Sunday and Monday, so we are back to frigid temps once again. Very strange weather for us in March.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 10C ... overcast, rain starting, breeze. Heavey rain system on its way, according to the forecast.


----------



## fjnmusic

Amazing. +11 C as we speak, well above the forecast, and about 30 degrees warmer than it was mere days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Amazing. +11 C as we speak, well above the forecast, and about 30 degrees warmer than it was mere days ago.
> View attachment 43185
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an amazing spread, fjn. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 15cm of fresh wet snow. At -1C, it is not a great deal of snow, but it is heavy nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

It's 2° and the melt is on as we try for a high today of 8°. What a welcome change!


----------



## johnp

At we approach 10am .... 10C .... sky mostly cloudy, but clearing, little wind.


----------



## johnp

Lovely afternoon here .... 13C (out on our shaded balcony, before the sun came around to hit any part of it) ... as we approach 3pm, the sky is a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Nice to see some sunshine after all the overcast skies and rain we've experienced over the past several days.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a mix of sun and showers today and a high of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -10C with some overnight flurries.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am ... presently 9C ... bright sky, mostly clear & blue, some scattered clouds, very light breeze. Nice morning, looking forward to nice afternoon. High of 12C or more forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with huge white snow flakes causing a near white-out condition as I look out my window. If this keeps up today and tomorrow, as forecast, we shall be over the 17 foot mark for snow this Winter by Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

During the noon hour .... 13C .... for our first balcony break. A little later, when/if the sun comes around, we'll take our second break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. Environment Canada said that we might get "up to 2cm of snow" this afternoon ........................ and that was 18cm ago. It is still falling .... big flakes that are now not really heavy but it is piling up and up and up. At this rate, we may pass the 17 foot mark for snowfall this Winter by morning.


----------



## eMacMan

A couple of days of light rain has made a real mess. Thankfully a bit cooler today so local roads are almost passable. Highways seem to be in great shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C and it finally stopped snowing. We had close to 24cm fall today, but since it was very cold the snow was very light. Of course, with all of these "verys" people are saying that they are VERY tired of Winter .................................... and we have another two months and two weeks to go before the last snowfall can safely be predicted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a brutal -15C this morning. Luckily, there is little wind, so the windchill is only -22C. Environment Canada has us as the coldest spot, at the moment, in ALL of Canada's ten provinces. Yellowknife is colder, saving us the dubious distinction of being THE coldest spot in Canada.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning under clear skies with a sunny high of 7° today. The melt is on, but will have to continue for a few weeks before all this snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a beautiful sunrise and now sunny blue skies. More snow is being forecast for Thursday, which should get us close to the 17 foot mark for snowfall this winter. March is turning out to be sunnier and much colder than normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C as we approach 1PM. All in all, a nice day.


----------



## johnp

As we're about to hit 10am ... 9C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, light breeze. Nice morning, and the forecast calls for much the same for the afternoon, with a high of about 13C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -3C as we approach 3PM. Still a fine afternoon with no wind and blue skies.


----------



## eMacMan

5°C here with positive temps forecast through to Friday. Hopefully that will at least get the roads and lanes back into drivable condition.


----------



## johnp

A fine afternoon for us .... sunshine and blue sky ... touching 15C in the shade when we went out for our last balcony break (at 2:30pm). Sitting in the sunshine was a much-needed natural vitamin D break, and much-appreciated!! As we approach 4pm, it's a clear and blue sky, with the sun streaming into our windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -5C with snow coming overnight.


----------



## SINC

4° under clear skies and headed for a nice high of 10° today and up to as high as 15° by next Tuesday. Those kinds of temperatures will accelerate the melt, but with it comes a danger of flooding. Luckily we live on high ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 4° under clear skies and headed for a nice high of 10° today and up to as high as 15° by next Tuesday. Those kinds of temperatures will accelerate the melt, but with it comes a danger of flooding. Luckily we live on high ground.


Send some of that warmth this way, SINC. Woke up to another four inches of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just finished my second round of shoveling. The forecast called for 2-4cm of snow to fall ............ but we have had well over 15cm and it is still coming down quite hard. If the snow continues at this rate, we shall hit the 17 foot mark for snowfall this Winter by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Did you know?

The moon moves about 3.8 cm away from the Earth each year. Wonder if this movement has any effects upon the tides?


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to 2°, but now that the sun has arisen, we will warm quickly on the way to 10° or more today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we approach noon. The 20cm of fresh snow is very heavy ............... great for making a snow person, however.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9am .... a lovely morning on the go ... presently 8C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Forecast calls for a high of about 12C.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a bit of sun. It is a nice day if one looks skyward, and not down to see all the snow.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... It is a nice day if one looks skyward, and not down to see all the snow.


Good one -- your remark brought back many menories of when I lived and owned a home in Corner Brook.
I certainly never saw bare sidewalks, streets, or lawns in my neighbourhood in March!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good one -- your remark brought back many menories of when I lived and owned a home in Corner Brook.
> I certainly never saw bare sidewalks, streets, or lawns in my neighbourhood in March!!


True. We won't be seeing our front or back lawn until at least mid-June.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> True. We won't be seeing our front or back lawn until at least mid-June.


I was going to say some time in May ... I remember neighbours going out, at the first 'tastes' of a spring weather day, with picks, sledgehammers, shovels, and the like, attempting to remove the frozen snow and ice (well-mixed with street sand & gravel!!!) from their lawns, getting a head start before some real spring weather did it for them!! All of their efforts were fondly thrown to the streets ... where much of it started (and was blown to our lawns by the city)!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> I was going to say some time in May ... I remember neighbours going out, at the first 'tastes' of a spring weather day, with picks, sledgehammers, shovels, and the like, attempting to remove the frozen snow and ice (well-mixed with street sand & gravel!!!) from their lawns, getting a head start before some real spring weather did it for them!! All of their efforts were fondly thrown to the streets ... where much of it started (and was blown to our lawns by the city)!!


Sadly, our Winter ends on May 24th .......... which is the date when you have less than a 50% chance of experiencing snow. I am not sure if the ground was frozen solid, since we did have a Jan. thaw that melted away the three feet of snow that was on top of the lawn. Since mid-Jan. we have had another 14 feet of snow and bitterly cold temps, but I wonder if the mid-Jan. snow insulated the lawns so that they are not frozen solid? Guess we shall see in June.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

Here, and now, quite a difference .... 13C when we went out over the noon hour for our first balcony break. At 1:30pm, our sky has clouded up ... so it's a filtered sunshine at present ... the weather system forecasted to come in for tomorrow, may have arrived a touch earlier? Or maybe there will be another clearing later this afternoon?


----------



## johnp

Marc ..... locals in Corner Brook called the snow we used to get in May - "fertilizer" - they said it helped to speed-up the thawing process of what was still on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc ..... locals in Corner Brook called the snow we used to get in May - "fertilizer" - they said it helped to speed-up the thawing process of what was still on the ground.


They say the same thing here in late May, but it is the fog that helps speed up the thawing process. At this rate, we might have a bit of snow left by Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

No more blizzards, SVP .............. in that flurries brings us 10-15cm of snow each time.

Amen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 0C at just past 4AM. We are under a wind warning for this afternoon, with winds gusting up to 130km/h.


----------



## SINC

Just 2° this morning and our forecast of double digit temps upcoming has gone poof. A high of only 5° today and even cooler tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with winds gusting up to 130km/h being forecast for noon. It might bring some rain or sleet or hail with it, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada's special NL edition.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of freezing fog right now, which means that Sheila's Brush is only days away.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Did you know?
> 
> The moon moves about 3.8 cm away from the Earth each year. Wonder if this movement has any effects upon the tides?



I wonder how they even come up with such a small measurement in the first place??? 

Maybe the bore on the Bay of Fundy may get higher and bring out more suffers!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder how they even come up with such a small measurement in the first place???
> 
> Maybe the bore on the Bay of Fundy may get higher and bring out more suffers!!


Simple math and astrophysics, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Simple math and astrophysics, Patrick.



Yeah, like they have and use a survey pin on the moon for the measurement!! Right!!


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 9C .... sky a mix of sun and clouds, cool'ish marine flow, making the temperature 'feel' cooler than the thermometer reading this morning. Change in weather on its way -- rain coming in later today and overnight.


----------



## eMacMan

pm-r said:


> I wonder how they even come up with such a small measurement in the first place???
> 
> Maybe the bore on the Bay of Fundy may get higher and bring out more suffers!!


I wonder if the moon is moving outwards or if the shrinking earth theory has been revived and the radius of our planet is shrinking by 3.5 cm/year.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and a light rain falling as we approach 6PM. Very strange to suddenly experience these sorts of temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Took a break from grading as we approach 8PM and opened up a window to let some of the fresh air and +8.6C temps come into the house. By late tomorrow night it shall be -13C, so this is a bit of a break from Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit +9C at 8PM, the warmest March 13th since 1948. People here would be dancing out in the streets except for the winds gusting just over 80km/h ............ on their way to 130km/h. Still, it is a nice one day respite from Winter.


----------



## johnp

Some 'filtered sun' for our second out on the balcony break earlier this afternoon .. but at 13C, with no wind, it was mild and much-enjoyed. The sky is still quite birght .. as we approach 4pm .. but according to the forecast, there's some (heavy at times) rain and wind on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit an astronomical +10C today ............. a temp we might not experience again until June.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, only 3° for us tomorrow with snow. Imagine that!


----------



## Dr.G.

More snow and cold temps coming tonight and into the weekend. Still, I woke up to the sound of trains going past the house ............ even though there are no trains here in NL .............. but when I looked outside it was just the wind .......... and +7C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun this morning and +3C temps as the rain seems to have stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C going down to -13C overnight. Luckily, the strong wind gusts have stopped.


----------



## SINC

-5° with scattered showers and flurries on the way up to 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring in Canada .............


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just before 3PM. Winds are starting to pick up once again.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am .... 10C ... sky clearing, after rain overnight and early this morning, sky now a mix of sunshine and clouds, light wind. More rain on it's way for later and especially Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with clear skies and little wind as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -6C temps and some nice moon beams from the western skies coming through my window.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° with scattered flurries, clearing by afternoon with a high of 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -4C with no wind. All in all, a fine day as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQZqKLiMIg&feature=youtu.be 

A unique way to stay warm.


----------



## SINC

That is quite the bus shelter Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is quite the bus shelter Dr. G.


True ............. and it brings out the "togetherness" in people sharing the cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny, no wind and -3C temps this afternoon. The sun is so strong that it is actually melting some of the snow.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11am ... 10C ... overcast, light rain, breezy. Forecast calls for some rain and stronger winds for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still not a cloud in the sky and sunny with -3C temps as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming in the west, and a nearly full moon is slowly rising in the eastern skies.


----------



## johnp

We're approaching 4pm, and it's been heavily-overcast and "pouring down" rain for the past few hours. At present, very damp, dark, and dismal ... but the forecaast calls for a lessening by or during Sunday. It was still 10C when we were out on our balcony and watching it all at 2pm.


----------



## SINC

It's 3° this morning and we're headed up to 9° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise, with the sun rising just above Signal Hill, which is nearly due east from where I currently sit. Thus, the Spring Equinox must be near (March 20th). Of course, real Spring is a couple of months away until all the snow melts. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed to 3° but the sun has gone and with a slight breeze, it makes it feel much colder.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... present;ly just a touch shy of 10C .. overcast, with rain, light wind. Rain showers forecasted for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +1C this afternoon. A dull day.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> .... A dull day.


Much the same here Marc ... milder, but what I often refer to as "3-D" weather - dull, damp, and dismal!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Much the same here Marc ... milder, but what I often refer to as "3-D" weather - dull, damp, and dismal!!


+2C here and our freezing rain never materialized. :clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... we tried a balcony break, but gave up, it's too windy, the temperature has dropped, and it's just too damp cool to enjoy time out there!! We sit through most weather, but not when windy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 1pm ... we tried a balcony break, but gave up, it's too windy, the temperature has dropped, and it's just too damp cool to enjoy time out there!! We sit through most weather, but not when windy!!


Especially since you are high up. Of course, that makes you "nearer to God". Paix, mon ami.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Taf-uwCJXY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising due east from where I am sitting. A nice show of the Cosmos.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 3:30pm ... 9C ... the rain has stopped, and there's some clearing from the west. It's looking much better than before, the breeze is still there though, and keeping us in. But some good music to enjoy, while the soup brews!!


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with scattered showers and a high of 7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a dusting of snow, only about 5+cm. Luckily, no Sheila's Brush ...................... yet.


----------



## Fox

-22 in balmy Peterborough this morning. Yesterday, a water pipe burst outside my basement window and I was mopping up an inch of water at 2 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fox said:


> -22 in balmy Peterborough this morning. Yesterday, a water pipe burst outside my basement window and I was mopping up an inch of water at 2 am.


Sorry to hear this, Fox. I had this happen once, so I can appreciate what you are experiencing right now. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 7C ... a mostly overcast sky, some clearing on the horizon, light, but cool breeze. Hoping for some clearing by/for the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy and -3C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with lots of sunshine and no wind, with -7C temps.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning under sunny skies with a high of 5° is the good news. The bad news is we will be getting dumped on with a big snowstorm on both tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -4C temps as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am ... 8C ... cloudy sky, light breeze. Forecast says rain's on it way for the afternoon, overnight, and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies and vey sunny with -2C temps as we approach 5PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the Weather Network .......... "It's official! Today is the 100th consecutive day that Toronto has had at least 1 cm of snow on the ground." An armada of snowplows are leading the way back into the city as Mayor Ford gave a dramatic speech on the steps of the TO City Hall -- "Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses, yearning to come downtown."

The CBC just reported that record traffic jams leading into TO have been created as tens of thousands of commuters have heeded Mayor Ford's epic words and are flooding into the city.


----------



## pm-r

That may be Marc, but I believe that lower photo is from China or maybe Japan is it not??


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That may be Marc, but I believe that lower photo is from China or maybe Japan is it not??


Actually, it is LA ................. or the 401 with people coming in on both sides of the divided highway. Everyone is streaming in to "the center of the universe" here in Canada to join in on the celebration.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 3pm .... over 10C ... a cloudy, but bright sky, and very light to no wind. It's worked for for us .. a couple of (out on the) balcony breaks, and wine in the glasses!! Darker skies and rain were forecasted to be here by now ... some time later it would appear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps. About 5-10cm of flurries is being forecast overnight, so nothing really much to shovel in the morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Actually, it is LA ................. or the 401 with people coming in on both sides of the divided highway. Everyone is streaming in to "the center of the universe" here in Canada to join in on the celebration.



Hmmm... maybe, but I thought it looked familiar to another situation, but gosh knows what photos they use sometimes:

Longest Traffic Jam In The World | Weird.fm

Actually I thought it may have been a shot of everyone trying to escape Justin Bieber who was rumoured to be coming to their city.


----------



## SINC

-1° on the way to 8° today. Our snowstorm has been delayed now until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and sunny at just past 8AM. Woke up to about 10cm of light snow, but the heavy snow is forecast for tomorrow, the first day of Spring. Forecast is for 15-25cm of wet snow, so it might be a snow blower moment. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +1C. All of the light snow that was not pushed aside has now melted. The snow forecast for tomorrow has changed to sunshine, at least according to Environment Canada. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... a touch over 8C ... overcast and raining, moderate breeze. Forecast says we could see some clearing, and maybe some sunshine in the afternoon - time will tell.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° and without the sun we will not likely get much higher. That system in SE BC is the one that will bring us all the snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and lots of sunshine at just past 3PM. Turning into a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C on this first day of Spring here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

1° with scattered flurries this morning with temps falling to -6° by afternoon and -16° tonight as the FAM defends upon us once again. Winter is back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sleet and hail is forecast for tomorrow, with another 30cm of snow being spread out over three days from Sunday until Tuesday. This may get us close to the 18 foot mark for snow this Winter. It has already been the coldest Winter in 35 years here in St. John's. Still, it is sunny and 0C so it is a nice morning, all in all.


----------



## SINC

First day of Spring in Alberta:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6GNEEi7x4c&sns=em


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 6C ... sky mostly blue, a few scattered clouds, light breeze. Bright, dry, and cool morning. Forecast calls for a change later, with another rain system on its way for later, and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 0C temps as we approach 3PM.

Only 92 days until the Summer Solstice, or, as we call it here in St. John's, the first day of Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rick Mercer Mocks Our Excitement About Warm Weather (VIDEO)


----------



## SINC

It does not look much like spring here as temps stay well below normal for the next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with hail and sleet on the way for today, and snow this weekend.


----------



## eMacMan

Over a foot in the past 36 hours, still coming and more predicted over the next three days. Thankfully the past week or so of nice weather left me just enough room to bank about half of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Over a foot in the past 36 hours, still coming and more predicted over the next three days. Thankfully the past week or so of nice weather left me just enough room to bank about half of it.


:-(

I feel for you, eMacMan. Hang in there, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and sleet is starting to coat everything with a layer of ice.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared, but the temperature continues to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with pouring rain. Luckily it is rain, because we would have a foot by sundown if it was coming down as snow.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm .... 9C ... a mostly blue and sunny sky, with some big fluffy clouds, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C. A dull and quiet day so far.


----------



## SINC

A wintery -16° this morning under clear skies and we will struggle to gain 10° on that by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with the sun trying to poke through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11am .... 6C ... overcast, light rain (at times looking like there's snow in it), light, cool breeze. Damp-cool morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a beautiful sunset at 730PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 10+cm of fresh snow, with another 5+cm being forecast to fall by noon. At +1C it is a bit heavy, but this amount will not necessitate using a snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

TheWeatherSpace.com – Nor’easter This Week Forecast Surface Pressure Equivalent To Category Three Hurricane

Reminds me of White Juan back in 2004.


----------



## SINC

-10° and sunny as we try to get to -4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very sunny at just past 3PM. We await the "weather bomb" ...............

News - Six things to know about the coming nor'easter - The Weather Network


----------



## johnp

At 11:30am ... 7C ... blue sky and a few clouds, light breeze. A pretty, fresh feeling & looking morning. Forecast calls for a high of about 10C. At present, we're running cooler than downtown Vancouver.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very sunny at just past 5PM. This is truly the calm before the storm, with phase one coming tomorrow with up to 20cm of snow, and phase two coming on Wednesday, with 35+ cm of snow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 1pm .... 10C ... sky still a nice mix of sunshine and small clouds, light wind. We did the noon hour out on the balcony ... no sun, but nice and fresh. Will go out again in an hour or so, when the sun comes around (if it's still out there). Forecast calls for a change for tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 3:30pm here, it's been a sunny and mild afternoon .... affording us that second outside break ... and a little red stuff in our wine glasses to enjoy in the sunshine!! I believe we hit 12C before the sun came in and hit on us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Monster storm headed for Nova Scotia ............... they are calling it White Juan 2, with 50+cm of snow being forecast for later this week. We here in St. John's are being told to expect "only" 25-35cm of new snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

Eye of the tiger???


----------



## SINC

Morning Dr. G., that is one big storm, good luck with that much snow.

-11° here with a wind chill at -18° as winter continues this spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Dr. G., that is one big storm, good luck with that much snow.
> 
> -11° here with a wind chill at -18° as winter continues this spring.


The big storm comes on Wed/Thursday. Today, we are being told to expect 20cm of snow, 5cm of ice pellets and then sleet/freezing rain. Tomorrow is the digging out day, for the storm on Wed/Thur. which is bringing up to 35cm of new snow, putting us close to the 20 foot mark for snow this winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

To add to all of our "springtime fun", we are being told now to expect winds with gusts up to 150km/h to whip around the 35cm of snow from Wed. until Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been out to shovel the driveway and back deck three times now, and to look at it now you would think I have not even touched it once. The snow is coming down at about 3cm and hour and will not stop until at least 9PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 10C ... a mostly cloudy sky, light wind. Mild morning. Forecasted to reach a high of possibly 13C.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The big storm comes on Wed/Thursday. Today, we are being told to expect 20cm of snow, 5cm of ice pellets and then sleet/freezing rain. Tomorrow is the digging out day, for the storm on Wed/Thur. which is bringing up to 35cm of new snow, putting us close to the 20 foot mark for snow this winter. We shall see.



It seems that your upcoming new digs area in Lunenburg, NS are faring a bit better but won't escape the upcoming storm completely.

Lots of nice affordable places in several of the retirement areas on Vancouver Island still available, and lots of East coast doxie owners have already moved out here. So you'd still be in good company - but no snow to shovel etc. - well, not normally and maybe two feet at most, but sure NOT twenty feet!! That's unbelievable and I'd be moving so fast, we'd just appear as a speeding blur heading west to the opposite coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems that your upcoming new digs area in Lunenburg, NS are faring a bit better but won't escape the upcoming storm completely.
> 
> Lots of nice affordable places in several of the retirement areas on Vancouver Island still available, and lots of East coast doxie owners have already moved out here. So you'd still be in good company - but no snow to shovel etc. - well, not normally and maybe two feet at most, but sure NOT twenty feet!! That's unbelievable and I'd be moving so fast, we'd just appear as a speeding blur heading west to the opposite coast.


Yes, Lunenburg is having a nice day today. We, on the other hand, have just passed the 25cm mark and now the winds are picking up so the snow is drifting. Cars that have been sitting in the driveway across the street no longer have their tires visible on one side of the car. I have just come in from shoveling session #5 in an attempt to keep ahead of it all. Once the plows come then I shall bring out my snow blower, since the mound at the end of the driveway will be at least waist deep.

Vancouver Island sounds nice, but we have set up shop in Lunenburg. Thus, another move is not in the cards.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada


----------



## johnp

As we leave 1:30pm .... almost touching 15C ... a cloudy-bright sky, little to no wind .... mild, and our really first "taste of spring". Another out on the balcony break scheduled for 'soon'.


----------



## SINC

Still feels like winter here and we're supposed to get a real dump of snow (8 cm) over the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow totalled 28cm today, with winds gusting up to 75km/h. Wed/Thur will bring another 15+cm whipped around by wind gusts predicted to hit 150km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of ice pellets being blasted against the side of our house. I thought someone was throwing rocks at the windows.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way to -3° with snow today and tomorrow according to EC. Could they be wrong again? There is hardly anthing showing on the radar this morning for thousands of km.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with sunny blue skies, but the strong winds are causing drifting of all the spots that were cleared of yesterday's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -6C. I feel as if I am fighting a losing battle with the drifting. I shovel a spot for the doxies and 20 minutes later it is filled in again. God only knows what will happen when the snow hurricane hits us on Wed/Thursday. We shall see.

News - A winter hurricane? Possibly the strongest storm of the year to hit Atlantic Canada - The Weather Network


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still sunny and -6C. I feel as if I am fighting a losing battle with the drifting. I shovel a spot for the doxies and 20 minutes later it is filled in again. God only knows what will happen when the snow hurricane hits us on Wed/Thursday. We shall see.
> 
> News - A winter hurricane? Possibly the strongest storm of the year to hit Atlantic Canada - The Weather Network



I've heard your upcoming storm referred to as 'Da BOMB" on the local radio station and some other places, along with several warnings about travel on the Atlantic side of the country.

It doesn't sound good.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I've heard your upcoming storm referred to as 'Da BOMB" on the local radio station and some other places, along with several warnings about travel on the Atlantic side of the country.
> 
> It doesn't sound good.


Nova Scotia is going to get pounded, with snow up to 50cm. We got 28cm yesterday, with maybe another 15cm for tomorrow, but it will the winds that cause problems for us here.

Currently, very sunny and -4C with some strong winds.


----------



## johnp

Ouch, to that late-March weather back there!! Reminds me of the year I moved from NL to NB ... Moncton got a week of snow in March that totally shut down the city. When I went to find a place to live, most side streets were open to one lane of traffic only, and all walks were totally covered. I had witnessed a lot of snow in Corner Brook, but had never seen anything like what Moncton got hit with that week.

As we leave 10am ... 12C ... overcast, light rain, light wind. We're presently over the forecasted high. Mild, damp, and rather dark day, after such a sunny one yesterday. Much the same predicted for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Ouch, to that late-March weather back there!! Reminds me of the year I moved from NL to NB ... Moncton got a week of snow in March that totally shut down the city. When I went to find a place to live, most side streets were open to one lane of traffic only, and all walks were totally covered. I had witnessed a lot of snow in Corner Brook, but had never seen anything like what Moncton got hit with that week.
> 
> As we leave 10am ... 12C ... overcast, light rain, light wind. We're presently over the forecasted high. Mild, damp, and rather dark day, after such a sunny one yesterday. Much the same predicted for the rest of the week.


John, problem is that the four Atlantic Provinces are being told to expect this sort of weather (snow/hail/sleet/wind) for the rest of March and until the end of April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, -3C and sunny as we drift towards 4PM .............. with snow drifts forming where there was no snow an hour ago.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> John, problem is that the four Atlantic Provinces are being told to expect this sort of weather (snow/hail/sleet/wind) for the rest of March and until the end of April.


Maybe some new winter weather records to be set, and additional weather memories of NL to take to your new home in NS a little later this year!! 

I have many memories of the weather experienced (and endured) during my 25 years in Atlantic Canada. You will have close to 40 years of them!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Maybe some new winter weather records to be set, and additional weather memories of NL to take to your new home in NS a little later this year!!
> 
> I have many memories of the weather experienced (and endured) during my 25 years in Atlantic Canada. You will have close to 40 years of them!!


Well, the all time record for a wind gust in NL is 182km/h. We might get gusts between 140-160km/h tomorrow night, so we won't get that record. We had 648.4cm of snow in the winter of 2000-01, and this winter we have had about 580cm, so that record is within shouting distance. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Fairly nice day. For those who have been dreaming of +1, they may get a 30 second taste a bit later this PM. Otherwise seems that Mother Nature is just gathering up her strength and Winter will return by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## johnp

At 2:30pm .... 12C ... overcast and wet. Forecast calls for strong winds and rain ... possibly a thunder shower.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> John, problem is that the four Atlantic Provinces are being told to expect this sort of weather (snow/hail/sleet/wind) for the rest of March and until the end of April.


The poster is already here, as to the movie?.....


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, last year, a polar bear got close to St. John's, NL. Today, we just worry about the wind and snow with no Spring in sight.


----------



## SINC

We are about to deal with our own version of a weather bomb as a big system approaches that will dump up to 20 cm of heavy, wet snow tonight, tomorrow and Thursday too.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is the joke that is going around for tomorrow here in St. John's. NOT funny ............


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are about to deal with our own version of a weather bomb as a big system approaches that will dump up to 20 cm of heavy, wet snow tonight, tomorrow and Thursday too.


20cm each day will bury you folks. That's two feet of snow in three days. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada. Yuk.

Wednesday night, 26 March

Snow at times heavy changing to ice pellets near midnight then to rain after midnight. Snow and ice pellet amount 10 to 15 cm. Rainfall amount 5 to 10 mm. Blowing snow in the evening and after midnight. Fog patches overnight. Wind east 40 km/h gusting to 60 becoming southeast 80 gusting to 120 except gusting to 140 along parts of the coast late in the evening and overnight. Wind becoming east 40 gusting to 70 before morning. Temperature rising to plus 5 by morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies this morning ................. won't be able to say the same tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a blanket of fresh snow on the ground, expected to continue all day today and tomorrow. With a hit today of -7°, this is as good as it gets.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -7° this morning with a blanket of fresh snow on the ground, expected to continue all day today and tomorrow. With a hit today of -7°, this is as good as it gets.


Hang in there, mon ami. 

Did you mean to say in this thread that you were getting 20cm of snow today, tomorrow and Friday in total, or 20cm each day, for a total of 60cm???? Two feet of snow would be more than a "blanket" for you folks. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Nor'easter live: Track the storm with news, video and maps - The Weather Network

Nova Scotia is getting pounded.


----------



## Dr.G.

Live Stream - The Weather Network

Halifax is virtually shut down.


----------



## SINC

From the way that storm is tracking on radar, it looks like the worst of it will die out inland to the west of St. John's Dr. G. Let;s hope that is how it goes for your sake. Our son is hunkered down at home waiting it out in Lower Sackville.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> From the way that storm is tracking on radar, it looks like the worst of it will die out inland to the west of St. John's Dr. G. Let;s hope that is how it goes for your sake. Our son is hunkered down at home waiting it out in Lower Sackville.


Yes. Our forecast is for 15cm of snow and ice pellets, about half of what we got a few days ago. Sadly, the winds will gust up to 140km/h which will be the real worrisome problem. And, to make matters worse for us, Environment Canada said that we need to prepare for two more snow storms of 15-25cm each for the first few days of April. 

Hopefully, your son will be safe and ride out the storm.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... 12C ... a bright, but mostly cloudy sky, light wind. Periods of rain earlier, and maybe later as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C as the wind is starting to pick up and snow clouds are rolling into our area. It is just a matter of a few hours before we are being hit with some of the monster storm that is pounding Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Snow setting in here as well. Hopefully not as bad as in Marc's part of the world. However My snow banks are fully engorged and I have no place to put it.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Snow setting in here as well. Hopefully not as bad as in Marc's part of the world. However My snow banks are fully engorged and I have no place to put it.


Snow has just started here as well, Bob. My snow bank at the end of the driveway is not 7 feet high. The winds are starting to pick up as well, but nothing like they have in western NL.

Rodney Barney, a meteorologist with Environment Canada, says there's a new record for wind gusts at the Wreckhouse. Gusts hit 183 km/h at 6:50 p.m., beating 2007 record of 182 km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C but some very wild weather outside. The snow is not in flakes, but little specs and the winds have just started to gust up to 100km/h. Drifts are forming, but whiteout conditions are present .................... I know that there is a street light across the street, as well as other houses, but darned if I can see anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is it just me , or does anyone else think that we are stuck in a big snow globe and someone keeps shaking it wildly every few days????


----------



## Dr.G.

What a night. Winds have "died" down to 65km/h, so our wind warning has been lifted. According to the Weather Station at the Physics Building here at Memorial, a gust hit 159km/h. However, on the west coast of Newfoundland, at Norris Point, a gust was clocked at 201km/h, which was the strongest wind gust ever recorded here in NL.

Right now, driving rain is still blasting into the house, but it is not being pounded into the house as it was a few hours ago. 

Currently it is +3C at 5AM.


----------



## SINC

The winter that won't go away continues with snow here, -10° and a wind chill of -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg | South Shore

What a difference a day makes in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

With 8 cm of fresh snow on the ground and temp sitting at -13° it does NOT feel like anything but winter. More snow in the forecast for today.


----------



## eMacMan

About a foot here in SW AB this AM. Really hard to measure as there was a lot of drifting. Thankfully quite fluffy. Did the worst of the drifts last night but still a hard days shoveling ahead.tptptptp

Have not yet checked the alley in daylight. If we are snowed in this will be the 6th time this winter. A new record.


----------



## Dr.G.

No snow or rain here yet, but very windy as the gusts are now over 80km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snowbank at the foot of my driveway is now over 7 feet high.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 10C ... overcast, a little drizzle at times, little to no wind. Forecast calls for more of the same, with the possibility of clearing some time later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with cloudy skies and strong winds at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm .... 13C ... a mostly cloudy sky, with a few clear spots starting to show, increased breeze from earlier, but still rather light. Balcony time #2 coming up soon .. will wait for a while longer, and hope to see some sun hitting our way. Forecast calls for the clouds and showers to come in again this evening, and overnight.


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning as the winter that will not end continues. The wind chill sites at -20° as we try for a high today of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy -2C but at least it is sunny for most of the day.


----------



## SINC

We continue to fall and now sit at -18°. Thank goodness there is no wind as the winter that will not quit continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny, but with the winds gusting to over 80km/h, we have a wind chill of -12C.


----------



## eMacMan

-17°C this morning but for a change it is not snowing, though still a few inches to shovel. I think next year is the breakdown year for a snowblower. Or rather the shovelers broke down this year.

Rain forecast for tomorrow.tptptptp


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10m ..... 9C .... overcast, wet, and breezy. Forecast calls for the same all day and into Saturday. High of about 10C forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down to about 70km/h now, and it is +2C. All in all, since it is very sunny, it is actually a very nice day outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with snow/ice pellets/sleet in the forecast for tonight and into tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-7° on the way up to -1° today, welcome relief to the recent arctic cold, but it comes at a price. More snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again. Just came in from shoveling a few inches of new snow and ice pellets to read this from EC.

6:10 AM NDT Saturday 29 March 2014 Special weather statement in effect for:

St. John's and vicinity
Extended period of heavy snow possible for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## eMacMan

Good to see EC has taken todays rain off the menu. OTOH the mild temp -2°C and the clouds on the western horizon would indicate we may yet see rain turning the snow in the alley to slush.

Edit: Turns out the Weather Gods have put snow on the menu once again.

Been there done that. Enough, Uncle............


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 11am .... 10C .... cloudy sky, dry (now), breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C. Much of the overnight snow and ice pellets have melted away, but we are now under a weather advisory for Monday and Tuesday with another strong nor'easter coming our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again ........................

11:50 PM NDT Saturday 29 March 2014
Special weather statement in effect for: 
•St. John's and vicinity

Winter weather possible Monday and Tuesday.

A developing low pressure system over the Eastern United States will move northward towards Newfoundland over the next couple of days and is expected to bring a round of winter weather to at least the southern part of the island. However forecast guidance has not yet come to a consensus as to how far north its effects will be experienced as a strong ridge of high pressure building southward from Labrador is expected to limit the Progress of this storm.

For the South Coast and the Avalon Peninsula: snow is forecast to begin overnight Sunday night and will likely continue through Monday and possibly into Tuesday. The snow is expected to be heavy at times, giving potentially significant accumulations in excess of 25 centimetres, and will be accompanied by strong easterly winds resulting in blowing snow and reduced visibilities. If the system tracks far enough to the north, the snow may eventually change to ice pellets or freezing rain, with a risk for a prolonged period of freezing precipitation over some areas.


----------



## SINC

The winter that will not quit continues with more snow today and tomorrow. Currently -10° with a wind chill of -19° and a high today of -9° makes for little improvement. Average daytime highs for this time of year are +7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach 11AM. More heavy snow is in the forecast for Monday and Tuesday, but right now it is sunny with little wind. So, all in all, a nice Sunday.


----------



## eMacMan

> Periods of snow mixed with freezing drizzle. Snowfall amount 2 cm except 5 cm near the British Columbia border.


Yep the dreaded 2-5. Whether it will be cms, inches, feet or even meters is as yet to be determined.

Good day to stay inside and super glue tungsten carbide bits to the soles of my boots. They will be needed when I head out to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Yep the dreaded 2-5. Whether it will be cms, inches, feet or even meters is as yet to be determined.
> 
> Good day to stay inside and super glue tungsten carbide bits to the soles of my boots. They will be needed when I head out to shovel.


Interesting. The same rule is seen here in St.John's. We were told last week that we could expect 5-10cm of snow, we were told that only 7cm fell, but all the accurate measurements done in my area of St. John's showed 27cm had fallen.

So, the "experts" watching the storm that shall hit us on Monday and Tuesday is for 10-15cm ................... so we might be getting up to 50cm. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... just shy of 10C ... overcast, rain has just started, light breeze. Should see rain or rain showers most of the day.


----------



## SINC

Ridiculous with our wind chill now at -23° a day away from April 1.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ridiculous with our wind chill now at -23° a day away from April 1.


Right now, I would take that gladly. This just in from EC for St.John's --

"Snow & Ice Pellets will drop significant totals between Sunday night, Monday, Tuesday and even lingering into Wednesday. Forecast models are projecting a 30-50+ cm bulls-eye of Snow & Ice Pellets during that period. "

XX)


----------



## SINC

-13° with flurries and the wind chill sits at -22° as the winter that will not quit continues. The chill of the arctic air feels like January out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with about 5cm of snow down already. It was not supposed to start until noon, but this early blast means the forecast for 50+cm of snow by this time tomorrow may be short of the mark. Now, or so we are being warned, we might have 75cm of snow by Wednesday evening. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

April Fools Day has arrived one day early. Impossible to say how much snow as there is a lot of drifting. A foot seems a likely guess. Whatever the number it is a good deal higher than the predicted 2 to 5 cm. Maybe that was a typo and EC meant to say 25 cm.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada

We are about an hour away from the really heavy snow which shall fall at over 5cm an hour. We shall easily get to 30cm of snow today by midnight, with another 30cm tomorrow, and then another 10-25cm on Wednesday.


----------



## pm-r

Good grief!! That pinky-purple approaching St. John's does not look good!! 

How often if ever does one have to clear off all that snow from one's roof? And how I guess as well. Or does the high winds remove a lot of it?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!! That pinky-purple approaching St. John's does not look good!!
> 
> How often if ever does one have to clear off all that snow from one's roof? And how I guess as well. Or does the high winds remove a lot of it?


I clear off the snow from the roof every week when it get to be about waist deep. It is too wet and heavy for the wind to remove it, even when we got gusts up to 160km/h last week. It just keeps building up and building up with each round of flurries (which here means 10cm or less of snow), or major snow bombs (which here means 50+cm of snow in a day).

I have been out twice to clear away the driveway. So far, about 10-15cm has fallen. The winds are only at about 50km/h, so there is no major drifting.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 9C ... a mostly blue and sunny sky, very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high of 13C or so. Nice spring day, and break from the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is really starting to come down now. 15+cm at least has fallen, and at the rate it is coming down it seems never ending .............. and the heavy snow has yet to pound us.  

Weather Radar - Holyrood, NL - Environment Canada


----------



## eMacMan




----------



## johnp

3pm ... mild and sunny. Our thermometer registered 17C (in the shade) during our last balcony break (2-3pm) ... out in the sunshine, it was very toasty!!


----------



## Dr.G.

About 25cm has fallen so far, with another 25-35 by late tomorrow night. Had to shovel about four time and then brought out the snow blower when the plows decided to bury the front of everyone's driveway with waist deep piles of snow. I can only imagine what it will be like tomorrow morning when the snow really starts to fall and the winds get up to 100km/h. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

What a way to spend your spring Dr. G.! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a way to spend your spring Dr. G.! Good luck tomorrow!


Sad, but all too true, Sinc. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. It looks like a scene from Lawrence of Arabia with all the sand dune drifts ................ except the drifts are made of snow in our case. What a mess. 35cm are down do far and the snow and winds continue, and shall continue until Wednesday morning.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to April at -15° with wind chills over -20°. Norms for this time of year are highs of +10°. Winter from hell indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the local Environment Canada weatherperson --

TUESDAY MORNING UPDATE
METRO: 34 cm are down at St. John's as of 7:30 am this morning. Which is pretty much where we should be at this point of the Storm. A look at the forecast model guidance this morning and we're still expecting another 20-25 cm of Snow by 6pm, followed by another 2-5 cm or so this Evening, which should put us in the 55-65+ cm range by the time we're said and done shortly after midnight tonight. 

Ice Pellets will begin to mix in with the Snow today, which could keep amounts on the low end of that scale above.

Winds have started to ramp up with this Storm as well. We're already seeing some Gusts of 80 km/h and they will continue to Gust in the 80-95 km/h range through the day, before increasing to 100 km/h gusts overnight and into Wednesday morning with some flurries & freezing drizzle in the mix.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 12C .... bright blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. A fine spring day, and much-appreciated after all the dull, damp, and dismal days. Forecast calls for the day to contunue as such, with a change coming in for later in ther week.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about 55cm of snow down and now ice pellets are pounding us. This will keep the drifting down somewhat. We might get a bit of sleet before it starts to snow once again and drop another 20cm of snow by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## eMacMan

Sky has a weird blue colour and I believe those dark areas are called shadows. I shall have to see if there is any mention on the internet as to what this phenomena might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had the snow blower out two more times since my last posting. The snow and ice pellets have stopped and now we just have freezing drizzle until tomorrow morning. At least there won't be any more drifting.

What a mess. Just over 70cm of snow and ice pellets fell in the last 36 hours, coming close to our record of 83cm in the same timeframe back in 2001. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPwrodxghrw


----------



## Dr.G.

Elsewhere in NL .................

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10154024397550574


----------



## pm-r

Funny!!!

But I doubt that he thought so!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Funny!!!
> 
> But I doubt that he thought so!!


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

Out with the snow blower since 6AM. No one complained about the noise, since the plows left a pile in front of everyone's driveway, so they are no clear to drive to work.


----------



## SINC

-10° with the wind chill at -16° as spring has yet to return. This is the coldest start to April ever recorded here. We will try to get up to -2° today, a full dozen degrees below normal for April 2.


----------



## Dr.G.

Official Mar 31-Apr 1 snowfall at St. John's #YYT : 66.8 cm. Second largest 2-day snowfall this winter (after 68.8 cm on Jan 3-4).


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -7° with more snow on the way this afternoon. Sigh.


----------



## eMacMan

Some nice sunshine. A nice interlude as we await the next dump.


----------



## SINC

Nothing on the radar for the SW so you may be safe today. We on the other hand are expecting a dump this afternoon, clearly visible on the radar.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 11C .... a mostly sunny sky, cool breeze. Forecasts calls for a change ... rain system coming our way for the rest of the week.

Edit to update:

Out for a balcony break during the noon hour .... no sun our way as yet, but with a temperature of 15C, we didn't complain. 

Heading out again soon, when the sun (some filtered sun by then I suspect) comes around. Some red in the glass for this one.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning as the winter from hell continues as we try to get above freezing for a change today.


----------



## eMacMan

Not supposed to snow today. No one told this crop of flakes. Still we may start to see some melting. With snow banks typically 6+ feet high and some approaching 10 feet, we can only hope it happens slowly.

The previous idiots that ran city council decided to wait for provincial funding to remove all the rip rap that came down in last summers flooding. That came through after winter had set in so the flow capacity of a couple of our creeks is greatly diminished. Add a couple of feet of ice and a single log coming down could dam one of these creeks completely. Resulting in instant flooding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Water detected on Saturn's geyser moon raises hopes of finding alien life - The Globe and Mail

"On a small moon of Saturn, hidden below more than 30 kilometres of ice, lies a body of water the size of Lake Superior that could be a suitable harbour for alien microbes.

That’s the conclusion reached by scientists whose gravitational measurements of Enceladus, a frozen world that is roughly the size of Newfoundland, offer the strongest indication yet for an extensive reservoir beneath the surface."

Meanwhile, frozen beneath the 20 feet of snow that has fallen this winter here in St. John's (so far), lies the frozen and shattered dreams of seeing green grass before Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Much better this morning at -2°, but showers in the forecast for the next three days in a row. That will help with the still two feet of snow on the ground in our area. A high today of +7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C this afternoon as we approach 3PM. Sunshine and warm temps do not make much of a dent in our snow piles. Actually, rain is best and some is being forecast for the weekend. Still, with mountains of snow up to 12 feet high, and five solid feet in my garden, we won't see much improvement until mid-June.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... 11C ... a quite bright, but mostly cloudy sky, dry, cool breeze. A possible sunny break this afternoon, but rain system on it's way for later and Saturday.


----------



## SINC

6° just past noon, but there lingers that blast of chilly arctic cold in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +3C with no wind. All in all, a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we approach midnight, with a beautiful crescent moon in the western sky.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° as we try for a high of 7° today with sunny breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2 this morning here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

We've slipped to -2° as the sun rises this morning with a revised high of 6°.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am .... presently 12C ... clouding up, and the odd rain sprinkle, light wind. More rain on its way.


----------



## eMacMan

Very bad news for those of you in Atlantic Canada. Just heard a TV Weather Guy promise things will get better sometime this year. 

Given the track record of that clan you may already be into the next ice age.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 2:30pm .... 12C .... heavily-overcast and wet, light wind. The rain came in as forecasted, and it's supposed to last for the rest of the day, and into Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Very bad news for those of you in Atlantic Canada. Just heard a TV Weather Guy promise things will get better sometime this year.
> 
> Given the track record of that clan you may already be into the next ice age.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to 9° today with intermittent showers and sunny breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a mix of snow and sleet this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and a light rain is falling, washing away all the snow that fell this morning.


----------



## SINC

The sun is trying to break through, but so far with only brief sunny periods as we sit at 4°, half way to our high of 8°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ...... 10C .... a cloudy sky, almost overcast, dry, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with the sun trying to break through the clouds, but I don't think that this is going to happen. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and the sun is now shining as we approach 6PM.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 2° on the way to a sunny high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approac 10am ..... a touch over 12C .... overcast sky, rather calm. Forecast is calling for a high of 15C, and higher in areas away from the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny at just past 5PM.


----------



## johnp

At just after 1pm .... we're just shy of 18C ... our mildest day of the spring so far .. and it's brighter than earlier. The forecast is now calling for rain to come in later, for overnight and tomorrow. Whatever ... one balcony break down, and one more to come in about an hour or so.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A nice morning at 2° on the way to a sunny high of 12° today.



I notice a lot of brown and just some bits of white snow in the views at the BLESS WebCam, so it looks like things are looking better for you.

And we just got barely above 12C here today with a hazy semi-overcast sky.


----------



## johnp

Did our second balcony break from approx 2pm to now (just before 3pm) ... a mostly clear blue sky and sunshine (thermometer in the shade was reading 17C) .... a nice warm touch to the body beofre having to come in and deal with matters pertaining to dinner, et al.


----------



## SINC

4° here this morning on the way to a warm and sunny high of 16° today. A one shot attempt at summer today, but back to reality and seasonal norms for the balance of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C this morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10 am .... 14C ... at present, overcast, rain has stopped, light breeze. Forecast calls for some clearing later, and for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +6C as we near 3PM. My BBQ on the back deck is finally clear of snow, so I grilled a couple of hamburgers and ate outside for the first time this year. With more snow and ice pellets forecast for tomorrow, it is best to enjoy any and all good weather today.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 16°, warmest day of the year to date. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of snow and ice pellets slamming into the side of the house by strong winds. Back to Winter once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with horizontal rain being blasted against the house by 90+km/h winds.


----------



## SINC

Same here this morning at 3° but without any moisture and calm winds. A high today of 7° after reaching 19° yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped, the winds are dying down somewhat and the sun is actually starting to shine a bit. +9C temps at just past noon.


----------



## SINC

Getting now to 6° before 10 am says to me that we will easily surpass EC's prediction of a high of 7° today.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am ..... 11C ... a mostly bluesky and sunshine, light (but cool) breeze. Forecast calls for a sunny day, with a high of about 13C.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit an amazing +11C at 4PM here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> It hit an amazing +11C at 4PM here in St. John's.


Marc .... "from coast to coast", eh! !


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Marc .... "from coast to coast", eh! !


True. Still, we had snow this morning and more snow is forecast for overnight and tomorrow morning, so this day was our spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

As we approach the anniversary date of the sinking of the Titanic, April 14-15th, the first two icebergs of the season have been spotted off the coast of St.John's.


----------



## SINC

2° here this morning under scattered cloud and a high of 10° today. A cold front moving through this weekend will have the daytime high at just 1°, chilly indeed for mid April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C this morning. No snow yet, and I hope it never materializes. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

*Something VERY wicked this way comes....*

Very very interesting....sitting under a Category 5 + coming ashore to the north of us....we will for certain be in a Category 3. :yikes:

ah just dropped to a Category 1 for us at 11pm ...much more civilized but we will still be drowned.

Vicious

Cyclone Ita: Far North Queenslanders brace for 'significant' storm










BTW this comes with 20" of rain as well.

this is one of Jude's Profs..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7kWxUWZQQc


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ..... 11C .... a quite bright, but mostly cloudy sky, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay safe, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami. Have you officially moved to AU, or is this just a move away from TO during the winter?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

still getting more intense.










300 kph+

Should be okay in Cairns unless it jinks south.

Just a lot of wet and some gales.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very sunny this morning.


----------



## SINC

3° here as well with a high of 8°. No sun though as rain is in our forecast today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +5C temps with no wind at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and up to +8C. The top layers of the snow piles are melting away, leaving about three feet of solid ice to somehow melt away. Maybe by Canada Day??? We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 13C ... cloudy sky, showing some initial signs of clearing, light breeze. Forecast calls for afternoon clearing, and some mild temperatures on the way for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +9C and still very sunny. I have been throwing some of the mountains of snow in my front garden into the street to get it to melt faster. There are places where I am down to two feet from the grass. Sadly, that layer is solid ice.


----------



## SINC

-4° out there as we will struggle to get above the freezing mark today to just 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and cloudy this morning. A dull day, but one with no snow falling.


----------



## eMacMan

Pretty much sums it up:
C.W. McCall Silver Iodide Blues - YouTube

Tis the bonus blizzard reserved for those years when the Easter blizzard is scheduled for late April.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C as we approach 1PM, with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +6C and cloudy this morning. A dull day, but one with no snow falling.


The same temp here Marc @ 8am PDT, just as it was yesterday, but clear sky and sunny.

Had the heatpump service guy over yesterday which is the first time in 17 years as it seems to be short cycling and going into short defrost cycles with its first morning heat boost, just as it did again this am, yet he couldn't find anything wrong. Strange happenings...

At least it got a full check over.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ..... 13C .... sunny, blue sky, light breeze. Forecast calls for more of the same, with milder temperatures for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

St. John's Pothole Might Be Canada's Worst (VIDEO, TWEETS)

We're #1 .............. a dubious title.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C at just past 4PM with a light drizzle.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm .... 14C ... sunny, blue sky, looks lovely, but the breeze from off the water is cool out on our balcony without some sun to mellow it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling as we approach 1AM.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and with a high of just 1°, a good day to stay in and watch The Masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and partly sunny. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and sunny at 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -3° but that arctic high lingers and the wind chill is at -11°.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... presently 13C ... sunshine and blue sky, light wind. Forecast calls for more of the same today, with a high in the mid-teen. We hit 17C here yesterday, suspect we'll surpass that today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C as I continue to hack away at the ice in the driveway in an attempt to widen it once again. The ice is 3-4 inches think, but I have a professional ice chopper so I am slowly getting the job done.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and +7C as I continue to hack away at the ice in the driveway in an attempt to widen it once again. The ice is 3-4 inches think, but I have a professional ice chopper so I am slowly getting the job done.



I'm sure that I had come across a photo of Marc and his professional ice Chopper somewhere previously:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm sure that I had come across a photo of Marc and his professional ice Chopper somewhere previously:


That's not a pro model, but one that is sold at Toys R Us. Pro models are far more powerful. John Deere makes a good ice chopper.


----------



## johnp

... rather like the looks of this model!!


----------



## pm-r

I'd definitely agree that that John Deere is certainly a good Pro model, but I sure hope it's equipped with some good street tracks otherwise your neighbours and municipal folks may get just a wee bit upset. But it's sure guaranteed to get the job done.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> ... rather like the looks of this model!!



Naw, that's just a shot of the woman model attacking the ice image of her ex. and has limited usefulness. 

Marc has a bigger problem to attack.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to a very welcome sunny high of 11° today. The cold arctic air of the past week has not made it feel like spring at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C this morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... currently 15C ... the sky a mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. Forecasts calls for mostly sunshine today, with wind picking up this eve and bringing in a system for tomorrow. Nice mild morning on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151530464481280

I like Winnipeg.


----------



## SINC

Some days it is difficult to understand how in the world Environment Canada bases its forecast. For example this morning, they say it is 4° in Edmonton (It's 1° here just 10 km away) and they are calling for a rain/snow mix today as you can see below by their forecast widget. 

Fair enough, BUT when you look at their own radar, also below, there are no systems within 300 km of us to bring any precipitation that I can see. So, is the forecast wrong, or is the radar that inaccurate?


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and sunny at just past 9AM. Sadly, there was fog early this morning that obscured much of the lunar eclipse earlier this morning.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Some days it is difficult to understand how in the world Environment Canada bases its forecast. For example this morning, they say it is 4° in Edmonton (It's 1° here just 10 km away) and they are calling for a rain/snow mix today as you can see below by their forecast widget.
> 
> Fair enough, BUT when you look at their own radar, also below, there are no systems within 300 km of us to bring any precipitation that I can see. So, is the forecast wrong, or is the radar that inaccurate?



Maybe they use the radar map from WonderMap that definitely shows some cold snow type stuff heading your way???

WunderMapÂ® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 13C ... sunny/cloudy sky, light wind. Weather change on its way ... rain later and throughout Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and an incredible +15C at 3PM. This is ten degrees above our normal high of +5C for mid-April.


----------



## SINC

Not sure how EC gets their temps now either as the say it is 4° in Edmonton and 3° here My two thermometers, one on the shady side of the house and ditto for the motor home both read 10°. Incidentally, not a single flake nor drop of precip has fallen in spite of their continued forecast to do so.


----------



## johnp

Don ... I often wonder why weather reporters on radio and tv just don't look out a window, and see what the weather's really like, instead of reporting somehing they've been sent to read!! 
Something like: "I'll take a leak out the window and see if it's still freezing or not".


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C as we approach 7PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a bit over +11C as we approach 11PM. Nice to have been able to have some windows open throughout the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with a light breeze. I left a window open in the bedroom, and suddenly woke up hearing a couple of cats fighting in a neighbor's backyard.


----------



## SINC

-4° with the wind chill at -12° and the ground covered in freshly fallen snow with snow forecast to continue to fall all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been sitting outside with a cup of coffee in sunny +16C temps, which are over ten degrees over our norm for mid-April. We are getting snow on Saturday and Sunday ............ but today, I sit out on my back deck in shorts and a tee shirt in the early morning sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and +17C right now at just past noon. These are temps that we might not get until late June. Snow is melting everywhere ......... with more snow to come over the weekend. Still, the end is in sight.


----------



## SINC

We seem to be stuck at -4° and the snow continues.


----------



## eMacMan

More Snow. Just a bit early and at a mere six inches it falls just short of being the much anticipated Easter Blizzard. More likely just one more of the regular Wednesday Winter flurries.tptptptp


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny still and +17C right now at just past noon. These are temps that we might not get until late June. Snow is melting everywhere ......... with more snow to come over the weekend. Still, the end is in sight.



I'm surprised that you don't have a bunch of flooding there with those warm temps you've been getting lately.

The doxies must be happy to have some nice green grass to romp around on.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'm surprised that you don't have a bunch of flooding there with those warm temps you've been getting lately.
> 
> The doxies must be happy to have some nice green grass to romp around on.


Well, there is so much solid ice that once the top layer of snow melts away, the ice melts slowly and there is no flooding. Sadly, 25+cm are being forecast for Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +19C at 3PM with lots of sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards noon .... 12C ... cloudy, with light rain, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Still just -1° with the noon weather guy forecasting another 2 to 5 cm of snow for us on Friday. Grrrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still just -1° with the noon weather guy forecasting another 2 to 5 cm of snow for us on Friday. Grrrrr.


I hear you, Sinc. It is currently +17C right now as we approach 6PM. By 6AM it should be -2C. Sadly, 25+cm of fresh snow are being forecast for us from Saturday night into Sunday.


----------



## johnp

We crawled to 13C over the noon hour, but it got darker and wetter as well .... but with my still rather dilated pupils (from a morning eye visit) it looks quite bright to me!!!


----------



## pm-r

Getting greyer here and rain threatening as I started off for my afternoon walk and to pick up our mail from our community mailbox.

Luckily for me, my wife swung by on her way back from the library and picked me up as the rain was really coming down and a cold wind picked up.

Not exactly a nice spring day and hardly any birds out either, and the wild Easter lilies have their heads bent down and attempting to close up, but the surrounding ferns seem to enjoy the cool rainy weather.

Now, nice to be back home inside a nice warm house.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C at 8PM. It is still dusk, so I was sitting out on my back deck with a glass of red wine, watching the doxies in the last light of day. Hard to imagine that in a few days I might be shoveling the snow off of the deck and using the snow blower in the driveway. Still, one may appreciate today for what it is ........... a rare touch of early Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a day makes. Yesterday it was +15C with sunshine. This morning, it is +3C with sunshine.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a wind chill of -11° with more snow over the next two days now said to be in the 10 to 15 cm range as winter continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -2° this morning with a wind chill of -11° with more snow over the next two days now said to be in the 10 to 15 cm range as winter continues.


 Sadly, same here for the weekend, with not as cold temps and higher levels of snow.

10:48 AM NDT Thursday 17 April 2014
Special weather statement in effect for: 
•St. John's and vicinity

Significant spring snowfall expected Saturday.

A low pressure system will bring a spring snowfall to most of the island on Saturday. Over Southeastern Newfoundland, snow may mix with ice pellets or change to rain Saturday afternoon before changing back to snow Saturday night. It is too soon to say where the highest snowfall accumulations will occur. However, there are indications that between 25 and 30 centimeters of snow may fall over parts of Eastern Newfoundland.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in NL, as we await another 30cm of fresh snow, "Peeing in the snow, gazing down the hole, is the only sign of Spring."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HT-zk1mYDo


----------



## johnp

As we head towards noon .... 13C .... overcast, light rain, light wind. It was much darker and wetter earlier, so maybe we'll see a little clearing in the afternoon?


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very sunny at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment just upped it's forecast for us here in St. John's, with 15cm of snow on Saturday and 25+cm of snow on Sunday.


----------



## johnp

We were out (on the balcony) over the noon hour ... it was still hanging about the 13C mark ... overcast and raining harder. Forecast calls for some strong winds to come in this evening and blow the clouds away. But they, and the rain, are supposed to be back for Saturday.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> We were out (on the balcony) over the noon hour ... it was still hanging about the 13C mark ... overcast and raining harder. Forecast calls for some strong winds to come in this evening and blow the clouds away. But they, and the rain, are supposed to be back for Saturday.



You should be getting some of the strong winds about now John, along with some heavy rain.

We got hit late this afternoon with both, but they're both subsiding here as of almost 8pm.

My wife is happy as her garden is getting a good watering, as someone is supposed to fix the micro irrigation system again for the upcoming season and get it all working. An endless job it seems...


----------



## SINC

-2° and with a high of 1° not much room for improvement. Light winds and continuing snow has us looking more like January than springtime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C temps. No wind, so all is very quiet. 'Tis the proverbial "calm before the storm". We shall see.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 10C ... sunny, mostly clear sky, cold wind. Some sun today, back to clouds and rain tomorrow, for the rest of the weekend, and into next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C this afternoon. With no wind, I was able to sit outside and enjoy the sun's warmth.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and a cloudy high today of 10° should start to melt away all the snow we got for the past few days.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 11C ... cloudy, cool breeze -- rain on its way.


----------



## SINC

They say 3° here, but our thermometers in the shade now read 8° and snow is melting fast. EC calls for a high of just 9° while all other forecasters say 13°. I think the latter will prevail.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 2pm, it's rather dark and getting very windy. Seems the system has arrived!! From what I can remember about Easter weekends ... this quite typical!!! Guess we'll stay inside for our next afternoon break today!! Ugh!!

edit to provide an update:

We doned our duds and went outside for our break (2-2:30pm) .. "lucked out" and caught some 'calmer' time between winds hitting our balcony!! The temperature hit 15C during our noon break, it was just barely 11C for this break .. seems the wind and weather did its thing on the temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C. Everything is sparkling after yesterday five hours of freezing drizzle, followed by about four inches of snow. The major storm bypassed us so many people are saying grateful prayers of thanks to Mother Nature.


----------



## SINC

4°, overcast with light rain and 90% of our snow is gone now. A high of 10° today will help finish the melt.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am .... 10C ... cloudy, light rain showers, light wind. Forecast calls for much the same for the day, with a high of about 13C.


----------



## SINC

8° as we near noon, but the showers have stopped for now. If the sun comes out, it will be a lovely afternoon in spite of a stiff and steady 33km/h wind gusting to 45.


----------



## johnp

As we are about to hit 11:30am .... currently 14C .... still cloudy, but much brighter, dry, and a touch breezy. Is the sun about to break through soon?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C as we approach 9AM. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 1° this morning on the way to 15° today. How does one make a degree symbol on an iPad? Figured it out as you can see! Press and hold the zero key, slide upwards and select the °.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +6C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 12C ... bright, but cloudy sky, dry, very little wind.


----------



## SINC

12° and sunny as we approach noon, a perfect spring afternoon. We even saw our first robin today, hooray!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C at just past 6PM.


----------



## johnp

At just after 2pm .... 15C ... a bright overcast sky, with a light breeze. Looks like a balcony break coming up!!


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 10C ... cloudy, with a few breaks, allowing a little sun and blue sky to show through, cool westerly breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +10C as we head to 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 13° as we near noon with a shot at getting warmer than the 17° we enjoyed yesterday.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... touching 12C ... sky now a mix of sun and cloud, increased westerly breeze (blowing the clouds away!!).


----------



## SINC

It's a wet one this morning and with us at our high of 9°, there is no where to go but down. Looking at the size of the system and EC's forecast, it will remain that way for days.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am .... 11C ... overcast, some light showers earlier, light wind. Forecast calls for rain showers to end this morning, with some clearing for this afternoon. Short-lived though, clouds and rain on the way again for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

This massive system continues to pour steady rain down upon a wide area of western Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, our heavy rain is focused upon St. John's, with an inch of freezing rain forecast for the next 12 hours. Usually we get our big ice storms in March and not late April.


----------



## SINC

Can you say rain? We sure can!


----------



## eMacMan

Rain is gradually moving south. Should get here tomorrow. We are really hoping to avoid anything heavy as the previous council (AKA The Idiots), did not dredge the meter or so of rip rap that raised our creek beds as a result of last years flooding. They were waiting for provincial funding. 

Winter set in and the creeks iced over. The ice is now gone but the creeks are starting to flow making dredging much more difficult, particularly under bridges. The contracts have been let but so far nothing is being done, probably awaiting approval from whatever environmental agency calls these shots. 

Final result; For the time being the creeks can handle maybe two thirds of the volume that we saw last year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Can you say rain? We sure can!


St. John's, NL - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Same here, Sinc, except with about half of your temps. Maybe it is caused by the fact that there are so many Newfoundlander and Labradorians in Alberta??? They miss the rotten weather of "back home" and so, are causing it to come your way.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... currently 11C ... mostly cloudy, dry (wet earlier) light wind. Some clearing?


----------



## SINC

Just 4°, with no rain, but perfect for working on the motor home all morning. Hardly raised a sweat.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just 4°, with no rain, but perfect for working on the motor home all morning. Hardly raised a sweat.



It would seem that your mobile "ManCave" is just about ready for the season and no big major golf events to disrupt its readying. 

We decided to put off our planned cleaning of our 23' I/O weekend cruiser on Friday due the forecast cool temps and showers as it makes it quite uncomfortable while it's moored at the dock at the marina.

I guess that prepping and readying a motorhome and a boat for the coming season is *almost* the same.

Edit: Some shots of similar Campion Victoria 230 boats to ours:

Campion Victoria 230 - 1991 Used Boats For Sale | St. Catharines, Ontario

1991 CAMPION 230 VICTORIA FOR SALE IN THE LINDSAY AREA NORTHEAST OF TORONTO, ONTARIO, CANADA.

And yup, the definition of a boat is correct:

A boat is a hole in the water into which you throw money.


----------



## johnp

Patrick .... did you feel anything of the earthquake (off the west coast of Vancouver Island) at your location last evening (about 8:10pm)? I was asleep, but but Jean said the window blinds (and their chains) moved here .. and we're a long way away.


----------



## pm-r

No we didn't John and I understand quite a few felt it in the lower mainland, and especially those in high rise buildings. And I'm not surprised as you're quite a bit closer and more inline for the shockwaves to travel than we are.

And water does not compress either to exaggerate the shock wave that would have hit the Greater Vancouver area.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It would seem that your mobile "ManCave" is just about ready for the season and no big major golf events to disrupt its readying.
> 
> We decided to put off our planned cleaning of our 23' I/O weekend cruiser on Friday due the forecast cool temps and showers as it makes it quite uncomfortable while it's moored at the dock at the marina.
> 
> I guess that prepping and readying a motorhome and a boat for the coming season is *almost* the same.
> 
> 
> And yup, the definition of a boat is correct:
> 
> A boat is a hole in the water into which you throw money.


I have owned both and I think the boat is the far bigger expense. If you are not handy and have to pay someone to do all the things that need repair year after year, it can be very expensive. Example: the coupling on the hose on my outside shower burst from frost over the winter, my bad, forgot to run the antifreeze into it. I replaced it today myself at a cost of $13 for a new hose with the coupling. Had I taken it in to a RV dealer, it is $180/hr plus parts for a one hour minimum charge plus shop supplies which would make that $13 repair cost well over $200 for someone who could not do this themselves.

Same goes for winterizing my rig, $250 at the RV shop, I do it myself for about $20 and an hours time.

The large drawer under my fridge breaks the slide rails about every second year. This happens to be the year. I have spare parts to repair it on hand and a half hour on the floor on my back will have it like new again for $6, again well over $200 at the RV shop. I have repaired many RVs now for friends and neighbours. They supply the parts and a case of good beer and we're both happy campers.


----------



## pm-r

Congrats Don on your ability to be able to fix stuff on your boat and RV, one doesn't usually think of a journalist publisher type having the ability to do so.

I have been fortunate enough to do nearly all our boat maintenance, but I had to use the marine yard to do a scrub wash and a two coat anti-fouling and add a spacer to the auto bilge pump switch that I could not do and was warned NOT to do for any pre-surgery stuff.

Their charge out time cost was very reasonable I thought, but I did supply the anti-fouling paint I had on hand that was selling for over $140.00/us gal. But I did manage to change the zincs myself - with a bit of help to loosen the prop nut from the Volvo-Penta DuoProp that was required.


----------



## SINC

Over the years, I built and finished three basements in homes we owned. Did all my own carpentry, plumbing, drywall and electrical wiring, all fully inspected before activation of course, and final connections by a certified electrician. I have been mechanical all my life including rebuilding engines in my cars, doing brakes, exhaust, drive train and tune ups. I am also pretty handy at repairing small appliances and anything else I can take apart and tinker with. When one grows up in rural Sask. in the fifties, you better learn how to keep things running 'cause there was no money to buy new.


----------



## pm-r

John's earthquake query made me look up the big one that I sure did feel and remember even if I was only five years old.

It was scary and made everything shake violently on James Island where I lived, and it is composed of 99% sand and no bedrock.

That quake blew out a lot of the bottom of Cameron Lake next to Cathedral Grove where my sister still has the cabin we used to have use of. You can still see the sudden drop-offs in a lot of places close to the shore.

It seems that quake really was a biggie:

The M7.3 Vancouver Island Earthquake of 1946


----------



## pm-r

Don, you sound a lot more talented than some of the "tradespeople" that came from the pararies and worked at The Butchart Gardens *many* years ago, and some of their practices were shall we say - questionable, and it sure wasn't just once that I'd hear a phrase uttered something like - it ain't worth 'nuttin if it can't be fixed with bailing wire.

I think their tools consisted of a wood saw, hammer, screwdriver (often used as a chisel etc.), a pair of pliers (preferably fencing pliers) and of course a coil or two of bailing wire and some fencing wire for the heavier jobs I guess.


----------



## heavyall

Minus 1. More Snow.


----------



## SINC

All I can say is that we look forward to next week as this one and this weekend have sucked.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... currently 11C ... a mostly clear and sunny sky, light wind -- nice looking morning. High should go into the mid-teen's or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM to the sound of fog horns. Very foggy outside just now with +4C temps.


----------



## SINC

Wet, cool weather continues to hang over Alberta and will make for a miserable weekend. Next week though, is still looking very good so it may be worth the wait.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting with +7C temps. A quiet day.


----------



## eMacMan

And it's snowing again.tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> And it's snowing again.tptptptp


 Sorry to hear this, eMacMan. Sadly, it is headed our way and should be here by Wednesday. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to shine and we briefly hit +10C at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... presently 12C ... a mostly cloudy sky, a few sunny breaks, dry, light wind. It's expected to stay dry and be quite sunny today .. a break before the next wet system comes in for Sunday.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with a mix of rain and snow to continue well into tomorrow before we finally get a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some sun trying to break through the morning fog as we approach 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Still 1° but it does still look a lot like winter with a blanket of fresh snow covering everything.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am ...... presently 10C ... cloudy, with the odd rain drop, westerly wind. Rain on its way?


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with more rain today and a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +3C this morning.


----------



## SINC

As we near noon we have already reached out daytime high of 10°, so will will likely better that by 4° or so this afternoon. Showers are still forecast for this afternoon as well.


----------



## johnp

As we are about to hit 11:30am .... presently 14C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, very cool westerly wind, making it 'feel' much cooler than the thermometer says.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 4° under clear skies and a sunny high today of 15°, our norm for the time of year.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9:30am ..... 14C ... sky rather overcast, but it's dry and mild, with little to no breeze. Forecast calls for clearing, and high to or near 20C, as we get a flow of warm South Pacific air.


----------



## johnp

As we approach the noon-hour .... currently a touch over 18C ... still cloudy, but brighter, light wind. Some balcony time coming up!!

edit to update:

As we approach 1pm ... (a light touch over) 20C ... still cloudy, but a bit brighter, light wind. Just came in from our first out on the balcony break .... will go out again when the sun (whether filtered or not) comes around. Forecast calls for milder (for here, almost summer-like) temp's Wed and Thurs, before it falls back to more normal stuff Friday, and beyond.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning under clear skies and a very nice high of 20° today is the good news. The bad news is the impending snow on Saturday and Sunday with lows of 0° Friday and -3° Saturday night and daytime highs of just 3°. With retailers all over town putting out bedding plants in huge outdoor displays exposed to the elements behind chain link fencing, one wonders how they will fare.


----------



## eMacMan

Bouncing back from -5°C this AM, predicted to struggle into the twenties today and tomorrow then it's back to that wonderful season, "Still Winter".

In the meantime have dusted off the bike, pumped the tires and am leaving the vehicles parked to tell big oil what I think of their latest round of price hikes.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ...... presently 18C .... warmest morning of the spring so far, and forecasted to be our warmest day, with a high in the mid- to higher 20's. Sunny sky, with some light cloud cover, light breeze.


----------



## johnp

A clearer, and sunny sky, and 21C out on our balcony during the noon hour. We'll head out again to catch some of the rays when they come around to actually hit us. My knees and feet are "calling" for some sun and its warmth!!


----------



## johnp

"My knees and feet are "calling" for some sun and its warmth!!"
.. and they got some.. and it felt some good!!!!


----------



## SINC

13° this morning after a lovely high of 22° yesterday, but just 16° today with scattered showers. Not so good on the weekend though with lows below zero three days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with lots of sunshine at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and +9C temps as the last of the snow melts. There might be more snow, in that winter does not officially end until May 24th, at least here in St.John's, but today I am able to work out in the garden for the first time this year.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... presently 20C ... a mostly sunny and blue sky, little to no wind. Forecast calls for a high of about mid-20C (higher inland).


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +10C. Worked out in my front and back gardens doing the typical Spring cleanup chores. Snow is forecast for tomorrow, so best to do it today.


----------



## johnp

We hit 28C out on our balcony this afternoon ... summer on the 1'st of May!! Some nice, after all the clouds, rain, and stuff. Forecast calls for the starting of a cooling off tomorrow ... and then back to clouds and wet, and much cooler temp's on the weekend.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning, but with our high for the day at 8° we have already exceeded that, so it looks like the cool down has begun. A nasty few days ahead with flurries and lows in the minus 5 area.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and partly sunny. A quiet Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C. Still a nice afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... 22C ... clouding up, breezy. A very warm last evening, overnight, and early morning (20C when I checked at 9am). Change on its way ... forecast calls for it to cloud up and get rather windy by this evening. Much cooler temp's and rain on the way for the weekend.


----------



## SINC

45 k/hr winds out of the north make 7° feel like January out there. It is so cold people are again wearing winter parkas today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C here as well, but with full sunshine and no wind, it is a fine day to do some much needed yard work.


----------



## eMacMan

And it's back. Down to 5°C already with the current drizzle supposedly turning to snow (not the Mayor Ford variety) by tomorrow. Worse yet is the 2-4" prediction. More often than not that turns out to be feet rather than inches.

The town seems to be on its toes. Hopefully if the creeks overflow they can divert them away from residents basements.


----------



## SINC

At -2° this morning, one can hear the bedding plants shivering as they sit out in the frost at dozens of outside and unprotected venues like Walmart, Superstore and Canadian Tire on their parking lots. A high today of just 4° with snow in store for us tomorrow and Monday both.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C on a quiet Saturday morning.


----------



## eMacMan

Still Winter!tptptptp

About 0°C and snowing.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11am .... presently 16C .... sky mostly cloudy, light breezy. Clouds and potential showers in the forecast for the day, and for Sunday and Monday as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C.


----------



## SINC

1° and heavy cloud have the furnace working OT in the motor home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 8C as we approach 6PM. BBQ weather today.


----------



## SINC

We remain stalled at 1° and now with a very cold wind. Feels like November out there.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with light snow and rain mix and a high of 4° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy now as we approach 10AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## eMacMan

Snowing further South and West of Don as well. Roads and alleys still clear but starting to pile up on things like decks and roofs.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... 13C .... overcast, light rain showers, breezy. Forecast calls for more of the same for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again. St. John's is preparing for freezing rain overnight on Monday ................. to be followed by 20+cm of snow on Tuesday. People outside of NL still can't believe that our winter does not end until after the May 24th weekend. Luckily, I still have snow tires on the car and the snow blower is ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and very foggy this morning. By this time tomorrow, I shall be shoveling snow .............. or letting the snow blower do the heavy lifting. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 12C ... cloudy sky, dry, breeze. Forecast calls for some clearing for the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Nearing noon and only 3° with brief sunny periods.


----------



## eMacMan

And still more snow. tptptptp

Global Warming my frozen a55.


----------



## SINC

-2° with ice covering everything this morning as we struggle to reach 5° some 12° below normal for this time in May as a stubborn Arctic high continues to pin us down.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with the sun trying to burn off the fog. We got about 5cm of snow overnight, but it is slowly melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and some sun is melting away yesterday's snow.


----------



## SINC

The temp is at 0° with the wind chill at -8°. Yes that's right, wind chill in May. Incidentally, it was 31° here a year ago today.


----------



## johnp

At just after 1pm .... 16C .... bright, cloudy sky, breezy.


----------



## SINC

-3° here this morning, some 10° colder than normal and we will struggle once again to get to 8° by late afternoon as Winter II continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with the sun starting to break through the cloud cover. Seems like a combined winter and spring these days ................. aka "sprinter".


----------



## SINC

It is currently -8° at the Edmonton airport, 20° below normal for the time of year. It is now -5° here with a wind chill on top of it a week into May.


----------



## eMacMan

Seems to have stopped snowing for the moment but temps still down around -5°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at 3PM. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ..... 15C .... a mostly blue and sunny sky, westerly breeze. Lovely spring day, before the clouds and rain come in Thursday ...


----------



## Dr.G.

PHOTO: Sudden, Swirling Firenado Rises out of Farm Fire - AccuWeather.com

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and a sunny high today of 13°, finally closer to the norm of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and a light snow falling at 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_DfHGnziG4

Icebergs from last year, but they are more numerous this year.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2pm in downtown Vancouver, 16C, cloudy, awaiting the rain ... Forecast calls for it, and to be heavy this eve and overnight. It feels rather muggy here.


----------



## SINC

Nice sunny afternoon at 15°, but we continue to flirt with frost every night now with lows of just 1°, so the tomatoes come inside.


----------



## SINC

1° and headed up to 14° in the sunshine again today.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am ... back home in Burnaby ... 13C ... clouds and a little sunshine, breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C at 6PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm ... 15C .... the sky a mix of sun and clouds, and fairly strong westerly (cool!!!) winds blowing at us. It looks much nicer than it feels!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise. Should be a fine sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still frost as we sit at -2° and the arctic chill remains in the air with a high of 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 10C as we approach 11AM. Must go and rake the lawn once again to get it ready for Spring growth.


----------



## eMacMan

And we have more snow.tptptptp Hopefully this too shall melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> And we have more snow.tptptptp Hopefully this too shall melt.


 While raking, I found the last of our snow, about the size of a big dinner plate, hiding under some leaves. The sun will soon be upon it to melt it all away. May your snow be gone before too long, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## SINC

The #$^& arctic chill still hangs over us, The sun will raise a thermometer to 20° in direct sunlight, but it cannot overcome the cold air combined with wind that makes it feel like 0 out there.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am .... 14C ... cloudy sky, dry, light wind. Forecast calls for a mix of sun and clouds for the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The arctic chill that refuses to budge continues to hold us hostage at 1° this morning with a high today of just 11°. Normals for the period are 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the sun burning off the morning fog. It should be a fine day today.


----------



## SINC

Despite bright sun for the past two hours, the arctic mass hangs on and we remain at 1°. There is an unbelievable chill that has hung in the air for weeks now. People out walking are still wearing parkas and gloves.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we approach noon. Too bad we are not on a 24 hour clock ............... or we would hit 24C just before midnight.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am ..... presently, 16C ... a mostly blue and sunny sky, light breeze. A lovely looking and feeling morning after the past few dull, dark, and rather cool ones. Forecast calls for more as the week progresses, and to get rather summer-like by Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning under clear skies and a high today of 18°, our norm for the date. Finally!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C this morning, melting away last night's freezing rain. All the trees are coated with ice.


----------



## johnp

Approaching 10am .... currently 17C ... filtered sun, little to no wind. High of 20C forecasted for today (near the water), we should exceed that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as all the ice has melted from the tree branches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise which is forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

Currently 3° here with a nice high of 18° again today. Trouble is that cold arctic air still lingers and with any wind at all makes it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C, with a forecast of possible snow flurries this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... a warm morning here ... currently 20C ... sunny, blue sky, and very light breeze. Forecast calls for a sunny day, with high in the low- to mid-20's. Being away from the direct influence of the water, suspect we'll hit in the high-20's this afternoon (we were in the low 20's yesterday). Hiogher temp's predicted for Wednesday.


----------



## heavyall

Minus 2 C. Snowing, again.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> Minus 2 C. Snowing, again.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with some sun as we approach 8AM.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny morning with no wind and 10° on the way to a high here of 19° today.


----------



## heavyall

Dr.G. said:


>


It's not that bad, just a few flurries that left a light dusting on the cars and lawns. Nothing tut's staying on the streets or sidewalks. It'll all be melted in a few hours I'm sure.

It's just disheartening to still be seeing (any) snow in the middle of May.


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> It's not that bad, just a few flurries that left a light dusting on the cars and lawns. Nothing tut's staying on the streets or sidewalks. It'll all be melted in a few hours I'm sure.
> 
> It's just disheartening to still be seeing (any) snow in the middle of May.


True. Our winter does not officially end until May 24th. That is the day when it is less than a 50% chance of snowfalls over 10cm.


----------



## eMacMan

While it is reassuring to know that NOAA will come out with a report describing our winter as unusually mild, those of us who stuck around to see it first hand know better. This one was plain out harsh. While the next couple of days fall into the fantastic category, the long weekend is coming. Highs predicted to be in the single digits with lots of rain, or is it snow, thrown in for good measure. 

IOW Typical Victoria Day, one last fling at winter, weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> While it is reassuring to know that NOAA will come out with a report describing our winter as unusually mild, those of us who stuck around to see it first hand know better. This one was plain out harsh. While the next couple of days fall into the fantastic category, the long weekend is coming. Highs predicted to be in the single digits with lots of rain, or is it snow, thrown in for good measure.
> 
> IOW Typical Victoria Day, one last fling at winter, weekend.


The worst May 24th weekend snowstorm here in St. John's, NL was 27cm back in 2001. That was the year we had a total of 645cm of snow from mid-Nov. to mid-June.


----------



## johnp

As we hit 10:30am .... currently 21C ... sunny and mild, little to no wind. Forecast calls for a high in the mid- to high-20's for today. And I believe tomorrow as well, before this high pressure breaks down, and a system comes in for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is slowly rising in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning here in Battleford, SK, but it is going to be a cool, wet day with showers and a high of just 13°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... presently 22C ... a light cloud cover, so filtered sunshine, very light breeze. Forecast call for a change on its way for tomorrow, so this should be the last day in this current string of warm weather.


----------



## johnp

When we came inside at 1pm, after some noon hour balcony time, it was a rather warm and sultry 25C out on our balcony ... the sky is still clouded over, so when the sun comes around to actually hit us, it will be filtered if this cloud cover remains. Will see after 2pm?


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise this morning. Most of the eastern skies were lit up in hues of pink. Currently 11C and sunny.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 20C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, brisk (cool) westerly wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 21C at 4PM with lots of sunshine. That is well above our norm of 10C for this date in May. Currently, it is 20C with sunny blue skies as we approach 6PM.


----------



## johnp

Looks like it's similar from coast to coast Marc ..... we've been hovering around 22C this afternoon. That's warmer than forecasted, but heh, we're in Burnaby, and inland somewhat from Vancouver, and near the water where temperatures for Vancouver are taken. 
Sounds like you are having a great spring day in St. John's!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Looks like it's similar from coast to coast Marc ..... we've been hovering around 22C this afternoon. That's warmer than forecasted, but heh, we're in Burnaby, and inland somewhat from Vancouver, and near the water where temperatures for Vancouver are taken.
> Sounds like you are having a great spring day in St. John's!!


True. Still 13C at just past midnight, which is usually a few degrees below our average high of 10C.


----------



## SINC

8° here in Battleford this morning on the way to 19°, a good day for our run home.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very sunny so far this morning. Might be another unbelievable day of 20C like yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to noon ... 18C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Rain showers on the way .. forecasted for today, Sunday, and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C again at about 4PM under sunny skies. This is the first time since 1954 that we had two days in a row in the month of May with 20C or above before the date of May 24th.


----------



## SINC

7° with rain expected both today and tomorrow and a high of 15°. A good day to stay in and watch the PGA Byron Nelson Classic final round.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 9C as we await the sunshine to burn away the fog and raise the temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 11C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... currently 18C ... mostly sunny, light breeze. Could see some rain showers later today, and into tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

3° here this morning, sunny periods with scattered showers and a high of 18° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with fog at just past 11AM.


----------



## SINC

We've climbed up to 7° with bright sunshine and not a cloud in the sky. EC however, maintains we will have scattered showers today.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ..... 16C ... overcast, light rain, little to no wind. Expect it to be much this way for the day with a change on its way for Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

7° and overcast this morning on the way to 19° with showers today. We can sure use the moisture.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 18C ... sky a mix of sunshine nd some puffy, white clouds, light breeze .. on the way to what looks like will be a nice afteroon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is finally burning off the morning fog, with 14C temps as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

10° under paritial cloud with a high today of 22° and possible showers.


----------



## eMacMan

Zero overnight on its way to the low 20s. Lots of sunshine and sore muscles with the long weekend in the rearview mirror.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 16C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds (mostly the latter), fairly strong, cool wind (making the temperature 'feel' a lot cooler than the thermometer reads).


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this afternoon. A grand day spent working outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and still very sunny at 6PM. A great evening for a BBQ.


----------



## SINC

21° and not a drop from those forecast showers.


----------



## johnp

It got up to 19C here for our first balcony break of the afternoon ... and only very little of today's rather cool breeze hit us, so the temperature felt quite fine (compared to what it felt like down on the ground when I was out earlier). We'll go out again a little later when the sun comes around and hits us (if it's still around then?).
Forecast says there's a change on its way for Thursday, and onward, with rain and showers, and cooler temperatures. June must be getting near!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just past 10PM and the fog is rolling in, as I can hear the fog horns at the mouth of the St. John's harbor.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 12° on the way to a sunny high of 24° today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A warm morning at 12° on the way to a sunny high of 24° today.



It may be a sunny day in St. Albert Don, butt (intended), you may not get to appreciate it as they explore your where the sun don't shine area. 

Good luck and good results we hope.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ...19C ... a mostly sunny sky, light breeze.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 1:30pm ... it was 23C .. just came in from a balcony break. The sky is mostly overcast now, rain on it's way for later today?


----------



## SINC

Aother warm morning at 15° with a sunny high of 25° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 17C ... overcast and raining, little wind. Forecast calls for clearing, dry and with some sunshine this afternoon. Time will tell.


----------



## SINC

23° in sunshine as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ... we've reached 20C ... the rain has stopped, and although it's still clouded over, it's starting to lighten, so some clearing likely on the way, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning on the way to 20° after a rather warm 26° yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with the sun finally burning off the morning and early afternoon fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mystery solved: Object over iceberg likely a mirage - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Mystery solved ..................... ?


----------



## johnp

At 11am ..... 17C .... sky still cloudy, dry, light breeze. Some afternoon clearing expected.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a pleasant 20° in the sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 16C .... overcast, light rain, little to no wind. Don't expect much change over the course of the day.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning under dark clouds and rain that is forecast to continue through Thursday. A high today of just 14° will keep things on the cool side.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 15C ... still mostly overcast, but showing some signs of starting to clear, little wind. Forecast calls for some clearing for the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Currently dark cloud and 11° and we will struggle to get to 14° today. Damp and wet, but so far now enough rain to ease the dry conditions although the tiny bit we got has turned leaves and grass to bright green in hours.


----------



## SINC

Windy with dark clouds but not much rain predicted. 9° on the way to just 15° for a high today.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ..... 15C, mostly sunny, light, but cool breeze. Rain and cool day in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° out there under full cloud with a high of 15° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here are some recent ice berg pictures (none taken by me) posted from folks on the east coast of NL and sent into CBC.


----------



## pm-r

Those are some amazing photos Marc, and really amazing when one realizes that only a small section at the top is showing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those are some amazing photos Marc, and really amazing when one realizes that only a small section at the top is showing.


Yes, Patrick. That 3D looking iceberg is real and there were no touch-ups.


----------



## SINC

Another cold, wet day in store for us at 7° and a high today of only 12°, but we sure can use the moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C as we approach noon. Finally, a day without fog at noon.


----------



## SINC

No movement at all as we are stalled at 7° as more and more cold rain continues to fall.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No movement at all as we are stalled at 7° as more and more cold rain continues to fall.



I got some photos from a nephew yesterday who's normally welding etc. on the pipelines in the Fort McMurray area, but he took a break and went out cross country motorbiking.

The ground where they were was nothing but mud and large puddles and the sky was grey/dark blackish and very threatening and cold looking.

Not the most ideal motor crossing biking weather or conditions but I gather he and his buddies were getting impatient to get out and get in some riding.

Maybe it will get better soon, but then I guess all the biting flies come out as well. Gheese, you can't win it seems.


----------



## SINC

8° under partial cloud and getting up to 20° today with scattered showers.


----------



## SINC

19° and sunny, but the wind has risen sharply and we are surrounded by small T-Storm systems and will likely get dumped on a few times later today.


----------



## johnp

At just after 2pm .... 17C ... a blue sky, but rather brisk wind making it feel cooler than it should (well, at least up here where we are!!).


----------



## SINC

Looks like we're in for a damp week.


----------



## SINC

When you look at the radar for the west, one has to wonder where EC gets its forecast for all that rain for us, don't you?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> When you look at the radar for the west, one has to wonder where EC gets its forecast for all that rain for us, don't you?


Yes, I really questioned your first forecast graphic, especially considering that they are forecasting 4-5 days of nice warm sunny days for us and most of BC. 

Maybe checkout http://www.accuweather.com/en/ca/ and/or Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground for your area instead.

They seem to be waaay more accurate than EC for our area.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... a touch over 18C ... sunny, a whisper of light cloud on the horizon, light breeze. Should get into the low- to mid-20's for the high.


----------



## pm-r

Good to know John, but it seems that ehmac's email notifications has slowed down again as I just received your notice at 5:15!!

I hope you enjoyed the day, and I'm just joining you both with a small glass of reef wine. Might help settle my stomach a bit. ;-)


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to 18°. Sunny this morning with afternoon thunder showers.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 8° on the way to 18°. Sunny this morning with afternoon thunder showers.



I hope the thunder showers aren't laden with large hail stones.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ..... 18C .... blue sky and sunshine, (cool) breeze. Forecasts call for a high of 20C near the water, higher inland.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 20°, but thunderheads are steadily building in the western sky and we will get damp in an few hours.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 22° today with a wet week ahead. I washed the motor home yesterday, so I guess that did it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C this morning. Finally, a day without fog.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am .... 19C ... sunny, mostly blue sky, very light breeze. High in the low-20's forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

14° under cloudy skies with thunderstorms today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 18C .... sky still almost overcast, but starting to break on the horizon ... cool, marine air blew in early this morning and it clouded over, forecast calls for afternoon clearing, and back to sunshine - time will tell?


----------



## SINC

It rained all night long here in Battleford, SK. and is 13° as we prepare to head out to Regina today where it is also raining.


----------



## pm-r

Bummer on the weather you're getting and hopefully it will improve. You'll need some nice sunny days to enjoy that beer you have onboard.

BTW: I've never been that far east and had to check it out on Google Maps, and you seem to be almost halfway between St. Albert and Prince Albert. He must have been a busy travelling type of guy. ;-)

PS: Didn't it pour with rain on your last trip there?? :-(


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 19C ... cool marine air brought clouds in about an hour ago, light breeze. Forecasts calls for clearing during the day, with sunshine -- much like yesterday.


----------



## SINC

21° here in Regina with lots of cloud and a storm warning out for the area with rain in amounts of 55mm in three hours predicted.


----------



## eMacMan

Mostly rain with a just smidge of snow  @ 2°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Mostly rain with a just smidge of snow  @ 2°C.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a balmy fog hangs over us at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As head to 10am ..... 18C ... a fine morning on the go here .. sunshine and blue sky, little to no wind. High in the low-20's forecasted (higher in inland areas).


----------



## pm-r

eMacMan said:


> Mostly rain with a just smidge of snow  @ 2°C.



Gheese, like it's June already or did you move up into the mountains??? or it's sure NOT that "global warming" some talk about!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 22C at just past 4PM.


Sounds good Marc. We're hovering around 20C now (noon) but have a flow of cool marine air keeping it "feeling" much cooler for us here. It'll improve once the sun comes around and hits our balcony.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds good Marc. We're hovering around 20C now (noon) but have a flow of cool marine air keeping it "feeling" much cooler for us here. It'll improve once the sun comes around and hits our balcony.


It hit 22C with an amazing 27C humidex reading. We don't get many of those days in mid-July let alone early June.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It hit 22C with an amazing 27C humidex reading. We don't get many of those days in mid-July let alone early June.



It looked pretty foggy in Lunenburg when I looked earlier today, but that's sure not St. John's!!

PS: I sure don't like their new webpage webcam layout and it's much harder to navigate now:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looked pretty foggy in Lunenburg when I looked earlier today, but that's sure not St. John's!!
> 
> PS: I sure don't like their new webpage webcam layout and it's much harder to navigate now:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


My wife is in Lunenburg right now to attend a dog show there over the weekend. I am here with the other dogs and enjoying today's warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this morning. The tulips are now all up and open.


----------



## SINC

4° and feels like 0° this morning in Windthorst, SK with a high of just 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C as we approach noon. No humidex reading so it is a fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ..... 19C ... light clouds covering most of the sky now, after a very clear and sunny start to the day, light (but cool'sh marine) breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 21C again this afternoon, and this evening we had a gentle sprinkle of rain.


----------



## SINC

6° here in Windthorst, SK. this morning on the way to 17° and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C. A nice morning.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... 20C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Should see a high temperature in the low-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 21C at 4PM. It is now 17C as we approach 9PM. A pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with some fog rolling in off of the Atlantic. Still, it is pleasant outside listening to the fog horns at the mouth of the St. John's Harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of songbirds and foghorns. An interesting combo. 10C and foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

Songbirds here as well at just after 3:00 a.m. at 7° with a high of 19° on this our last day in Windthorst.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some more ice berg pics taken by various people (none by me) off the coast around St. John's, NL. I have seen a few of these bergs, and their size, color and shapes are amazing.


----------



## johnp

Great pic's Marc.

As we head to 10am ... 20C ... a muggy-warm morning here -- sun and clouds, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Great pic's Marc.
> 
> As we head to 10am ... 20C ... a muggy-warm morning here -- sun and clouds, light breeze.


Sadly, I did not take any of them. Here are two more that folks have just posted on FaceBook.


----------



## eMacMan

Still subzero to start the morning, but otherwise all.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Still subzero to start the morning, but otherwise all.


 Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Flight through iceberg arch captured by drone - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Send in the drones.


----------



## SINC

5° here in Moose Jaw with sunny skies and a high today of 23°. Nice.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 17C ... blue sky and sunshine, breezy .... after a rather 'fresh and very breezy" night and early morning.


----------



## SINC

Clouded over and a VERY cold breeze in spite of being 18° on the way (supposedly) to 26° here now by afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Clouded over and a VERY cold breeze in spite of being 18° on the way (supposedly) to 26° here now by afternoon.



Well, so much for the Plains Cree word _moose gaw_, meaning _warm breezes_.


----------



## SINC

9° here in MJ on a nice sunny morning with a high of 20°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 17C ... a still overcast sky, but getting a little brighter, after rain earlier this morning ... forecast calls for clearing, and a high of about 21C.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 17° here in Moose Jaw, but that bitterly cold NW wind is howling at 50, gusting to 70 and makes if feel so much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning in MJ with scattered cloud and a high of 17°.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... just shy of 19C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

9° in MJ this morning with bright sunshine and a pleasant high today of 22°. Now if the wind stays down it will be perfect.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... a fine morning on the go ... presently 20C .... moslty sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. A high in the low-20's forecasted.


----------



## SINC

A lovely day at 20° and a cooling breeze. Just right.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning in MJ with afternoon thunder showers and a high of just 16°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 8° this morning in MJ with afternoon thunder showers and a high of just 16°.


A bit of a change from yesterday for you and I understand that some thunderstorms can be pretty intensive and impressive on the Prairies.

And dangerous from the site someone posted yesterday and close to your home:
Edmonton Couple's Truck Hit By Lightning (VIDEO)

Why would it strike a moving truck I wonder or was the truck using a large static strap??? 

If so, I'll bet there's not much left of the strap.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 16C ... overcast, very light rain showers at times, light wind. Forecast calls for some clearing later, high of 20C (maybe?).


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

9° her in MJ as we prepare to hit the road for Swift Current in the rain which has been falling steadily since yesterday morning. A high today of just 14° and there will likely be little change either on the road or in SC. Oh well, it will wash the bugs off the front of the motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as we approach 9AM. Going to be a warm sunny day here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... just shy of 15C ... overcast, wet, and breezy ... nice, late-fall day so far!!


----------



## SINC

Good morning all from a wet Swift Current where it is 9° and raining, although the forecast call for sunshine and a high today of 14°, a bit on the cool side with norms about 10° higher at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very sunny at 10AM. Going to be a grand day here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C with full sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am ... 14C ... overcast, light showers at times, light wind. Another rather chilly "below normal" day on the go, with a forecasted high of only 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 20C at just past 4PM. A grand day for a Father's Day BBQ.


----------



## johnp

We're dry and bit brighter this afternoon, but the sky is still mostly clouded over and the clouds are very dark. We were out on the balcony over the noon hour and heard some thunder in the distance. 

The temperature has definitely improved over our dark, damp, and cool start this morning. It was 18C, and without wind, it felt rather fine for our first balcony break of this Father's Day afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is up to 21C with a light breeze at just past 6PM as we start the Father's Day BBQ.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning as we continue with our 4th straight day of rain with four more to come before relief and a high today of 18° here in SC.


----------



## SINC

A reprieve as the sun has broken through with a warm glow and a light breeze.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 15C ... still mostly overcast, with dark clouds, light wind. Cool and wet start to the day. Might see about 19C for the high.


----------



## pm-r

Same here John but quit cool at 11C and showers just starting and some more dark clouds in the distance which will probably bring more.

Seems to be a typical June day similar of the recent years. :-(


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Same here John but quit cool at 11C and showers just starting and some more dark clouds in the distance which will probably bring more.
> 
> Seems to be a typical June day similar of the recent years. :-(


Agree with the "typical June day" comment .... people often forget that this is what June is usually like in these parts.


----------



## pm-r

As I recall June in my high school years, the days one was in school were sunny and warm, but whenever we weren't and had a chance to go out and help with the local berry picking and earn a bit of money, it would be cool, cloudy and often drizzling that the berries didn't like either.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> As I recall June in my high school years, the days one was in school were sunny and warm, but whenever we weren't and had a chance to go out and help with the local berry picking and earn a bit of money, it would be cool, cloudy and often drizzling that the berries didn't like either.


Patrick ... I can relate to that. When I was an undergrad at UBC, I recall Aprils and Mays to be quite warm and sunny, and difficult weather to study. And then once final exams were over, and we were out, it was the unsettled weather of June.

I also remember when Vancouver used to get a rather decent winter. Especially when I was attending high school, and was a newspaper delivery boy after school. Pushing my bike, loaded down with newspapers and doing my route, was often quite an ordeal!! Haven't seen snow in these parts like those days for the past "very many moons".


----------



## Dr.G.

Watch 2 tornadoes touch down in Nebraska - CNN.com Video

Amazing the number of people driving towards these twisters.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Watch 2 tornadoes touch down in Nebraska - CNN.com Video
> 
> Amazing the number of people driving towards these twisters.



I just can't believe those drivers but maybe they are part of the poster's excerpts I was just reading that my nephew sent me:

Just When You Thought People Couldn't Get Any Dumber... - The Meta Picture


----------



## Dr.G.

Not a tornado in sight here ........... just a nice sunrise forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

9° and cloudy with scattered showers and a high of 19° in SC.


----------



## eMacMan

The post Spruce Meadows hangover has settled in, in the form of a monsoon, that looks to be with us another two or three days. Exact same dates as last years flooding. 

So far the river is right on the seasonal norm, but has risen a couple of inches from yesterdays levels.


----------



## SINC

Bob, that system over you stretches all the way to Swift Current, Sask., as we are getting very wet here as well.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 16C ... overcast, dry, some wind. Might see some clearing and sunshine later?


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11:30am ... it's getting a touch brighter here, with a few breaks in the clouds, and the temperature has risen to 20C, quite breezy though, so it sure feels cooler than the thermometer reads. Maybe some sunshine for the afternoon?


----------



## SINC

We are expecting up to 150 mm of rain here in the next 36 hours. It is just pouring in Swift Current.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

The storm moving through Swift Current is so fast moving it is hard to believe. That noted, it keeps circulating, dumping rain again and again. Watch as the clouds move in this one minute shot over our location.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGSKgz5WTBM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a beautiful sunrise in the eastern horizon. Going to be a warm and sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm 13° here in Swift Current this morning with a pause in the downpour of yesterday, but more rain due today with a high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are up to 14C already, and it is not even 9AM yet. Lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a degree to 12° and the high has been lowered to just 17° as the rain has returned and has been falling steadily since 5:00 a.m.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Four people hit by lightening, one person died but a quick thinking a RN that was onsite did CPR and bought the guy back to the living.. WOW!
not to mention there was f4 tornados too ..
Ontario is not the safe place as it used to be [ politically or weather wise. ]

Power still out for thousands after tornado, massive storms hit Ontario | Toronto Star

Man in critical condition after four golfers struck by lightning | Toronto Star


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> Four people hit by lightening, one person died but a quick thinking a RN that was onsite did CPR and bought the guy back to the living.. WOW!
> not to mention there was f4 tornados too ..
> Ontario is not the safe place as it used to be [ politically or weather wise. ]
> 
> Power still out for thousands after tornado, massive storms hit Ontario | Toronto Star
> 
> Man in critical condition after four golfers struck by lightning | Toronto Star


An amazing story, md. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we approach 1PM. With no wind or ocean breeze, the sun feels very warm.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 17C, and feels much cooler, mostly cloudy, and breezy. High of about 19C forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Some late afternoon sunshine has brought a wee bit of warmth and good spirits, not to mention drying up the puddles. Speaking of spirits, where did I leave that bottle of Lemon Hart? Seems like a good time for a wee dram. Or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand evening. Still 16C with a light breeze as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Turned out to be a very nice evening here.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under scattered cloud and up to 17° today in SC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C at just past 10AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... 17C ... overcast, light wind. Could see a few light showers this morning, and possibly some clearing this afternoon, for a while. More clouds and rain on its way for tonight, and tomorrow, according to the weather guy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Turned out to be a very nice evening here.


Finally you get some decent weather, and hopefully it will hold for you.

PS: That seems to be quite a large SUV to tow with your large motorhome.

Our neighbour had a similar rig but towed a small Suzuki sidekick he said was ideal for towing. Also something to do with its drivetrain and its advantage.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Finally you get some decent weather, and hopefully it will hold for you.
> 
> PS: That seems to be quite a large SUV to tow with your large motorhome.
> 
> Our neighbour had a similar rig but towed a small Suzuki sidekick he said was ideal for towing. Also something to do with its drivetrain and its advantage.


Actually Patrick, that IS a small Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited. It is an automatic 4 x 4 with a transaxle and is towed four wheels down in 'park' with the transaxle in 'neutral'. It weighs only 3,100 lbs. and tows easily with the Triton 360HP V-10 in the motor home. As in, 'I don't even know its there most of the time", except on rough railway crossings when I can feel it bounce. 

Perhaps this shot of it in towing position will give you a better perspective of its size in relation to the motor home.


----------



## pm-r

Nice setup and rig Don and I didn't recognize it as a small Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited.

Unfortunately our local Suzuki dealer dropped selling them about eight years ago now, but it didn't stop me from going up to Nanaimo were I purchased my still current 2006 Suzuki Aerio SX Premium 4dr Wagon AWD (2.3L 4cyl 4A). But even though its 4x drive, it's very lacking in road clearance but fun to drive and very handy.


----------



## SINC

10° under cloudy skies with a high of 23° here in C today. Still a few scattered showers, but the monsoon has ended.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Nice setup and rig Don and I didn't recognize it as a small Suzuki Grand Vitara Limited.
> 
> Unfortunately our local Suzuki dealer dropped selling them about eight years ago now, but it didn't stop me from going up to Nanaimo were I purchased my still current 2006 Suzuki Aerio SX Premium 4dr Wagon AWD (2.3L 4cyl 4A). But even though its 4x drive, it's very lacking in road clearance but fun to drive and very handy.


My GVL is a 2.1 litre V-6 and very powerful. Its high clearance makes it a fun off road vehicle. Bought it new in 2001 and it has been driven just 90,000 K since then, although it has been towed about the same in addition which does not show on the odometer. It has been a great vehicle with only a set of front brakes in all that time. It even still has the original battery in it. Too bad Suzuki has stopped making cars altogether at the end of the 2014 model year. They made quality products.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we approach noon on this last day of Spring.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> My GVL is a 2.1 litre V-6 and very powerful. Its high clearance makes it a fun off road vehicle. Bought it new in 2001 and it has been driven just 90,000 K since then, although it has been towed about the same in addition which does not show on the odometer. It has been a great vehicle with only a set of front brakes in all that time. It even still has the original battery in it. Too bad Suzuki has stopped making cars altogether at the end of the 2014 model year. They made quality products.



Actually Suzuki hasn't stopped making cars, unlike Saab last December, Suzuki isn't bankrupt and it hasn't stopped making cars. It's just stopped selling them in the U.S and Canada. And parts are still available and will be for some years I'm told.

That's if they are even needed. When I was at the local old Subaru/Suzuki dealer looking for a replacement for our old Nissan Multi I asked the salesman why the no longer sold any Suzukis. He said he and his wife both owned one and were about the best car they had ever owned and driven, but the clincher for me is when he said - they never sold any parts!!!

With that interesting tidbit, I was off to the dealer in Nanaimo a few days later.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... at present 15C .. sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. A high of about 18C forecasted, with a mix of sun and clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Summer hits Canada at 821AM tomorrow morning, here in St. John's, NL. Let's hope for a warm and sunny summer without any major problems throughout Canada. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy, calm and 12° on the way to a high today of 21°, without a breath of wind, not a good men for the kite festival to be held today.


----------



## johnp

Half-way in the noon hour .... presentky 18C ... sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. Forecast calls for a high of about 20C, or so.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped from 19° to 11° in the past half hour with howling winds and heavy rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and a beautiful sunset starting to form.


----------



## SINC

11° in SC this morning under clear skies and a high today of 22°. Strong winds promise another successful day of kite flying here as well. 10th Annual Windscape Kite Festival


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 19C ... a partially clouded sky, light wind. A mix of sun and cloud forecasted for today, high of about 21C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 4PM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to a beautiful sunrise. Everything is pink and golden with 13C temps.


----------



## SINC

Now 12° here in Swift Current with a sunny high of 21° today. Now if that wind would just die down for a day or two.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 19C with lots of sunshine as we approach 1PM. It is Discovery Day here in St. John's, so many people are off from work to enjoy these temps.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 21C ... a sultry-warm morning, sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Forecasted high of about 23C. Apparently, clouds and rain are to come in later, suspect that's why it feels so humid this morning..


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ... 23C ... just came in from a break out on the balcony ... it's overcast now, and still feels very sultry (well, at least for these parts).


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 23C as we prepare to spark up the BBQ.


----------



## SINC

11° here this morning on the way to a high of just 18°. Everywhere I go in this city all I hear is folks talking about the weather and how it is so unusually cold for June.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with lots of blue skies and sunshine. Going to be a warm and sunny day in this city.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at 1130AM. Going to be a grand day to work out in the garden.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 11° here this morning on the way to a high of just 18°. Everywhere I go in this city all I hear is folks talking about the weather and how it is so unusually cold for June.



But then again, maybe the colder weather is keeping the biting and annoying bugs at bay.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> But then again, maybe the colder weather is keeping the biting and annoying bugs at bay.


Actually the wind does a pretty good job of that here, always did, heat or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C as we approach 130PM. So far, this is the warmest day of the year here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10am ... 18C ... overcast, sultry, light wind. Looks and fees like it should be raining, but isn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and lots of sunshine at 830AM.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to 21°. Weird morning with the sun shining brightly and rain falling as we sit right under a line of cloud, but clear skies to the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... 20C ... sunshine and blue sky, very light breeze. A lovely, early-summer morning.

Heh Marc ... looks like we are matching nice temperatures today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we approach 10am ... 20C ... sunshine and blue sky, very light breeze. A lovely, early-summer morning.
> 
> Heh Marc ... looks like we are matching nice temperatures today!!


True, it was a grand day here in St. John's.


----------



## SINC

13° here in Swift Current today with a high of 24° with scattered thunderstorms throughout the day. That is about what we had all day yesterday as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of sunshine as we approach 1PM. A lazy Thursday afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 22C ... sunshine and blue sky, very light cloud on the horizon, light breeze. A warm morning. Clouds and rain are expected to come in late this evening, and into Friday.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning. Isolated thunderstorms this morning, then partly cloudy during the afternoon hours. High 22 °. Winds NNW at 8 to 16 kph. Chance of rain 30%.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 19C ... overcast, very light rain showers at times, 'muggy', light wind. Forecast calls for more of the same through the day, and possibly into Saturday as well.


----------



## SINC

Lovely afternoon at 20° and sunny with a light cooling breeze.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way to a sunny high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Very foggy here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 17C .... mostly cloudy, but brightening, rather breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 11:30am ..... 21C ... and much brighter, the sky now is a nice mix of blue and puffy, white clouds, breezy. Just heard that it's 14C in downtown Vancouver (where the radio station report originiated), so we're well-ahead out here in Burnaby.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sounds of fog horns on this VERY foggy Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

13° here this morning here in SC with rain and a high of just 18° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Sunny with blue skies over my back deck, but very foggy over the St. John's Harbor.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11:30am .... 18C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Clearing and warming up?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador
> 
> Sunny with blue skies over my back deck, but very foggy over the St. John's Harbor.



Boy, it looks like the fog is really coming back in and covering the city there Marc. 11:46 am PDT here.

It was much clearer earlier with just a fog bank sitting far out in the distance. Not a good day for boating there.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, it looks like the fog is really coming back in and covering the city there Marc. 11:46 am PDT here.
> 
> It was much clearer earlier with just a fog bank sitting far out in the distance. Not a good day for boating there.


The fog remained over the St. John's Harbor and downtown. I live a bit further inland, in the center of the city, and it was a great day here -- warm and sunny.


----------



## SINC

Still 13° and pouring rain in a wind that is way too strong to drive in.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> The fog remained over the St. John's Harbor and downtown. I live a bit further inland, in the center of the city, and it was a great day here -- warm and sunny.


The talk of fog has triggered several fond memories of some of my downtown stays in St. John's. When in St. John's, and my trip & work schedules allowed, I often went for short walks from hotel (when at The Battery and Hotel Newfoundland) down into the main downtown shopping and restaurant areas, leaving in full sunshine and dressed for the sun & warmth, only to face almost total fog and dramatic drops in temperature on the return walks!!

Just one of the many "joys & sights" of the harbour area, eh!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The fog remained over the St. John's Harbor and downtown. I live a bit further inland, in the center of the city, and it was a great day here -- warm and sunny.



Glad to hear you had better weather inland and it looks like it was a nice day close to your upcoming new digs at Lunenburg Harbour. Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

It looks like lots of boats out in the harbour today and lots of folks visiting Peggys Cove Lighthouse etc. Maybe due to the upcoming Canada Day Holidays...????


----------



## Big Ragu

;140237 said:


> test


Damm hot:yawn:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Glad to hear you had better weather inland and it looks like it was a nice day close to your upcoming new digs at Lunenburg Harbour. Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> It looks like lots of boats out in the harbour today and lots of folks visiting Peggys Cove Lighthouse etc. Maybe due to the upcoming Canada Day Holidays...????


Patrick, that spot is less than 2km from our new home in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Wind continues to howl, Regina got 155 mm of rain this afternoon, we dodged the bullet though. Winds supposed to increase overnight and tomorrow. May sit out another day. Guy pulled in here a few minutes ago and told me he shut down because he only got 2 mpg from Regina, 180 miles away. That is 90 gal of fuel or at $1.29 litre about $200 worth. Yikes


----------



## SINC

12° and the monsoon continues as the sound of the rain on the roof of the motor home was so loud it awoke us at 1;00 a.m. This is a huge system and supposed to continue all day with high winds. We may be stuck here another day awaiting clear skies and less wind tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 12° and the monsoon continues as the sound of the rain on the roof of the motor home was so loud it awoke us at 1;00 a.m. This is a huge system and supposed to continue all day with high winds. We may be stuck here another day awaiting clear skies and less wind tomorrow.



It has to be super wet there Don.

Last evening's news said the Regina area had received 150mm of rain with all kinds of flooding, and this morning's news said the over 200mm had fallen.

That's a LOT of rain!!! Glad to hear the motor home's roof isn't leaking but do you have a small dingy handy????


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It has to be super wet there Don.
> 
> Last evening's news said the Regina area had received 150mm of rain with all kinds of flooding, and this morning's news said the over 200mm had fallen.
> 
> That's a LOT of rain!!! Glad to hear the motor home's roof isn't leaking but do you have a small dingy handy????


Yep, saturated pretty much describes it Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 19C with lots of sunshine as we inch towards 2PM.


----------



## SINC

The rain has finally abated, but the wind, oh my, the wind.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ... 17C .. sunshine and blue sky, cool breeze. Forecasts calls for a sunny day, with a high in the 20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 20C at 4PM with lots of sunshine and a bit of a breeze.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... it's presently 20C ... but with the rather stiff & cold breeze, it feels much cooler ... well, at least for us, up here, where there's no sun as yet, but lots of the wind!!


----------



## SINC

We continue to be bombarded with wind. It has blown relentlessly for 48 straight hours. Hope it dies by morning, we leave wind or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 17C temps and a light breeze as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

The wind has finally died to about 20 and that seems like a breeze now. Hopefully it will be gone tomorrow as we head north to Battleford.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as dawn is forming in the eastern horizon. Happy Canada Day, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

11° here in Swift Current as we prepare to leave today. Finally the winds have died down and we should have a sunny, low wind day and a high of 23° for our trek to Battleford this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C with no wind at 1030AM.


----------



## johnp

At 9am ... a warm 22C ... sunshine, blue sky, and little to no wind. Forecasty says we're heading to a high in the mid- to high 20's, into the 30's inland. Warm for these parts.

Looks like we could be 'matching' again Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same here, John, with 23C temps, lots of sunshine and not a bit of breeze to cool things down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 25C temps as we approach 5PM. Luckily, no humidex readings.


----------



## johnp

It was 25C for us as well, when we went out for our first balcony break during the noon hour ... heading out now for break #2, but can no longer take the temperature, as the sun has come around, and is now starting to hit our balcony. 
This break will be much warmer, and with the sun, time to expose the legs a little for some vitamin D 'generation'. 

update ... it was 30C in shaded spot when we went at 2:15pm. That's "some warm" for us, and especially so at this time (of the month and summer).


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light breeze as we approach 8PM. The end to a fine Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 10PM. With a slight breeze blowing, all windows shall be left open overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 19C at just past 8AM. Hurricane Arthur is headed our way for this weekend. We shall see what he brings.


----------



## SINC

Back home and I'm diggin' the weather here compared to the mess we endured in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 22C with a light breeze at just past 10AM. Luckily, no humidex reading yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 23C but now with a 27C humidex reading.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine, light breeze, few clouds and already 22°, nice!


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... currentlt a warm 23C ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Forecasts calls for a sunny day, with a high of 26C or so. We hit 30C here yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a warm 31C humidex reading. Luckily, there is now a strong breeze blowing to cool things down when you are out of the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 32C humidex reading .......... making it the hottest day of the year (so far). Lots of sunshine, but it is best to stay in the shade.


----------



## SINC

26° here too with humidex at 29°. Very similar days.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> 26° here too with humidex at 29°. Very similar days.


.. and here as well. It was 25C when I looked last, and we enjoyed a break out on the balcony before the sun came around.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning here at 19° on the way to 31° today as a heat wave descends upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with lots of sunshine and a nice breeze to cool things down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 32C humidex reading .......... making it, once again in two days, the hottest day of the year. Lots of sunshine, but it is best to stay in the shade and let the strong breeze cool you down.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... presently 19C ... sky a mix of sunshine and cloud, 'fresh' breeze. Woke to 20C yesterday, only 13C this morning, with a rather cool & fresh breeze. Forecasted high of about 21C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and breezy 21C at 9AM.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning under partial cloud with a high of 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, very breezy with 24C temps and a 30C humidex reading ............ and it is not even 11AM yet.


----------



## johnp

As we left 10:30am ..... 21C ... a light overcast sky now, light breeze. Forecast had called for it to cloud up in the afternoon - some rain in the forecasts for Saturday and Sunday -- time will tell on that.


----------



## SINC

We certainly have little to complain about this evening!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past midnight. A grand way to go to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we await the onset of Hurricane Arthur tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way to a high of 23° with showers all day long. A violent thunder and lightning storm began about midnight, but a clap of thunder that rattled the wntire house awoke me at 2:00 a.m. Haven't heard a boomer like that one in years and it lasted for almost a full minute. It was awesome!


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am ..... 19C .... overcast, looks like rain, but it's dry, just 'muggy' and still. Forecast says we could see some showers today ...


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 17C as we await the onset of Hurricane Arthur tomorrow.



I see its been degraded a bit but still a pretty severe storm:

Arthur downgraded to tropical storm but leaves nearly 180,000 in Atlantic Canada without power | National Post

Post-tropical storm Arthur knocks out power to 170k Maritimers - New Brunswick - CBC News


----------



## SINC

It sure looks like Marc is going to dodge the bullet with Arthur this time around, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure looks like Marc is going to dodge the bullet with Arthur this time around, and that's a good thing.


Yes ............... we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny at 7PM.


----------



## SINC

A very nice evening here indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light breeze at 10PM. A nice evening here as well.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning under partial cloud with light winds and a high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight winds and rain have died down now, so Arthur is no more here in St. John's. Somewhat of a non-event here.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9am .... 19C ... overcast and sort of muggy warm, calm. Should see some clearing for the afternoon?


----------



## SINC

22° and windy now at 26 gusting to 36 under partial cloud. Should top out at about 25° later this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

A nice (and much-needed) rain shower here after the noon hour ... 21C, very still, and the rain falling straight down. It was all over in about 35 minutes, and it's now "trying" to brighten. A sultry warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a beautiful sunset as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C temps with a chance of some rain later this morning. We could use a bit of rain, since Hurricane Arthur did not bring much wind or rain.


----------



## SINC

15° under clear skies with a light breeze and a high of 26° today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some rain clouds rolling in.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... warm morning ... prsently 21C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Heading to a high in the high-20's, so they say.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C as we approach 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

15° with clear skies and a warm day ahead at 28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... very warm morning on the go ... presently 24C .... sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. Heading into the the mid- to high-20's for the high.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and we are finally getting a little bit of needed rain. We had a cooler but drier month of June than normal, and July has been warmer and sunnier than normal, so any rain is appreciated.


----------



## johnp

At just after 1pm .... we are 25C ... sunny and clear, with a light breeze. Warm for these parts!!

Marc ... I believe the long-range forecast for the summer calls for "us out here" (i.e., the western Provinces), and "you back there" (i.e., the Atlantic provinces) to be "warmer than normal" this year.

Good news for some, but it'll likely be a touch too warm for us in this concrete jungle!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At just after 1pm .... we are 25C ... sunny and clear, with a light breeze. Warm for these parts!!
> 
> Marc ... I believe the long-range forecast for the summer calls for "us out here" (i.e., the western Provinces), and "you back there" (i.e., the Atlantic provinces) to be "warmer than normal" this year.
> 
> Good news for some, but it'll likely be a touch too warm for us in this concrete jungle!!


Well, we have been warmer "out here". Luckily, not much concrete surrounds us, but there are trees and grass and loads of flowers to simulate a jungle.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 20C as we approach 10PM. All the windows in the house are open so there is a nice breeze blowing throughout the house.


----------



## SINC

Still 27° here, but a nice breeze has begun to cool us off.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hazy 19C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Warm at 19° this morning and about to get much warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 25C with a 31C humidex reading right now as we approach 2PM. Way too hot for us here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... 23C ... mostly cloudy, humid, light breeze. We hit 27C, with high humidity yesterday. Supposed to be a touch cooler today, but still very humid.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Warm at 19° this morning and about to get much warmer.



Are those also heavy showers and thunder/lightning in that forecast?? Again...???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Are those also heavy showers and thunder/lightning in that forecast?? Again...???


Nah not again, still!


----------



## johnp

Clear blue sky and 26C in the shade when I looked last. Another very warm late-afternoon and evening (and overnight) for us ... facing west, the sun bears down and through our windows, and at the same time, heats the bricks and concrete of the building's structure. After a few days, it's like living in an oven!! I haven't done the latter, but think this is how it would feel!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It is still 23C at 10PM. Going to be a night with ALL the windows left open.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 30C humidex reading ............... and it is just past 8AM!!!! Going to be a very hot day here in St. John's with the sun shining and blue skies.


----------



## SINC

15° with rain today and a high of just 19° will cool things off before the weekend and into next week where temps are expected to be up to 33°.


----------



## Dr.G.

No relief from the heat here. We are set to break our record temp for this day, set 50 years ago, when the air temp hits 30C. It is already 26C and we are not even at 11AM. 34C with the humidex right now, with sunny blue skies up above.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 22C here ... sunshine and blue sky, calm.The high is forecasted to get into the mid- to high 20's, and for Friday, and the weekend, in the high-20's to low-30's. Canada's is getting warm, eh!!


----------



## johnp

At 1:30pm ... 23C ... the same sunshine and blue sky, but rather a brisk 'marine breeze' for the past couple of hours that's been "holding" the temperature down. No complaints from us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at just past 10PM with a light breeze blowing and a beautiful full moon rising.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise and songbirds .......... and 20C temps at just past 5AM. Going to be another hot and humid day.


----------



## SINC

Looks like we are in for a pretty nice, albeit hot stretch of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

More brutal heat for us here in St. John's. Rain is promised but all I see is sunshine and blue skies ............. and a humidex of 30C and it's not even noon yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Man ............. 28C with a 35C humidex reading at 1PM. Hottest day of the year ............ and it is going to get a bit hotter by 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 23C ... sunshine and blue sky, little to no wind. Heading to a high in the high-20's, could touch 30C. More of the same on the menu for the next few days ... so the forecast says.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 36C humidex reading as we approach 4PM. Even without the humidex reading, this is the hottest day for this day here in St. John's since 1947 ............ before NL became Canada's 10th province


----------



## johnp

It was 27C (in the shade) when I looked last ... we tried sitting out in the sun when it came around and hit our balcony .. a short while was enough!! A little warmth feels good, but cooking does not!! (well, at least now at our "tender" ages!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a light breeze at just past 11PM. All windows shall stay open overnight.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning with a heavy haze of smoke in the air from a fire near Rocky Mountain House. People with breathing problems are being urged to stay indoors. A high of 27° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 19C as we approach 11AM. The air is clean and fresh with no real humidex reading due to the rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14° this morning with a heavy haze of smoke in the air from a fire near Rocky Mountain House. People with breathing problems are being urged to stay indoors. A high of 27° here today.


That would be me and my asthma. XX)


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ... presently 26C ... sunshine and blue sky, some smog on the horizon, light breeze. It was already 24C at 8am this morning. Forecast calls for a high of 29C or so. And even warmer on Sunday. Parts of the interior of the Province will see/feel highs approaching or into the 40's. As our "hot spell" continues -- and forecasted to do so for the several days.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading and a light breeze, with lots of sunshine. All in all, it has been a grand day as we approach 6PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm ... it's now 29C out there (and in here!!) ... some thin cloud cover since I posted last, and thank goodness, a bit of a breeze. The sun will come around soon, hit our balcony first, and then our windows ... then it will be "ugly" in here!! The blinds will be pulled, and the fans are at ready, but that's all we have. Hoping there's a bit more cloud cover to help shield us a little more from the direct rays by that time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 1:30pm ... it's now 29C out there (and in here!!) ... some thin cloud cover since I posted last, and thank goodness, a bit of a breeze. The sun will come around soon, hit our balcony first, and then our windows ... then it will be "ugly" in here!! The blinds will be pulled, and the fans are at ready, but that's all we have. Hoping there's a bit more cloud cover to help shield us a little more from the direct rays by that time!!


Are any parts of BC experiencing forest fire alerts?


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Are any parts of BC experiencing forest fire alerts?


Yes, and several fires already on the go in some areas Mark. Suspect there will many more to come as the summer progresses, especially if weather conditions remain anywhere near what we've been having in and around the Province so far this summer.

With current temperatures around much of the interior areas of the Province in the high-30's, and now likely to go into the 40's this weekend and next week, suspect it could be just a matter of time before the forest situations become much worse than they are at present.


----------



## eMacMan

We might just break 30°C this afternoon. Who knows may even get into double digits for the overnight low. Not holding my breath on that second one.

Oops looks like we topped at 29°C.


----------



## fjnmusic

Going to Cuba this upcoming week where it looks to be about 30 C everyday. But it's not too shabby in Alberta right now either with a an average of 25 C or better all week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp

We hit 30C here ... the warmest day we've recorded so far this summer. The forecasts call for Sunday to be warmer, and the 'warmest' day of this current "hot spell" .. time will tell. Ouch .. wish we were away in the forest somewhere!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We hit 30C here ... the warmest day we've recorded so far this summer. The forecasts call for Sunday to be warmer, and the 'warmest' day of this current "hot spell" .. time will tell. Ouch .. wish we were away in the forest somewhere!!


Yikes!!! Any humidity with that sort of high temp?


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light breeze as we approach 9PM. The end of a grand day. Waiting for the arrival of the super moon this evening.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> 22C with a light breeze as we approach 9PM. The end of a grand day. Waiting for the arrival of the super moon this evening.


You know it's the same moon right? I mean, I know it puts on a cool cape and goes out and rescues falling stars and all, but underneath it's still the same celestial body.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> You know it's the same moon right? I mean, I know it puts on a cool cape and goes out and rescues falling stars and all, but underneath it's still the same celestial body.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, there is more than one moon. Wanna see?

Sent from my iPhone using Safari.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> You know it's the same moon right? I mean, I know it puts on a cool cape and goes out and rescues falling stars and all, but underneath it's still the same celestial body.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, but this full moon, and the next two as well, appear huge as the moon rises above the horizon.


----------



## SINC

A hazy morn at 17° on the way to 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 20C with a light ocean breeze to keep the air fresh and without humidity.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine, the haze has lifted and we are already up to 20° before 9:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading. Going to be another hot day here in St. John's.


----------



## johnp

At 9am ..... 25C ... sunshine, no clouds, just a little smoggy-haze on the horizon, calm. Forecasts calls for a high of 31C. We're not there as yet, but it almost feels like we are!! A very hot day ahead.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... 27C ... sunshine, hazy-blue sky, a band of cloud & smog along the horizon, light breeze. Most recent forecaast says there's chance of a thunderstorm this evening. We're pushing at the forecasted high for the day ... high 20's, or in the 30's for more inland areas away from the influence of sea breezes.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 30C humidex reading at 4PM, but that should be our high for the day. A stronger ocean breeze is keeping things pleasant.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ... our balcony thermometer is showing 29C .... the nearest weather station report to us (New Westminster) is showing 30C, with 42% humidity. We now have a few light clouds in view.


----------



## SINC

Our deck thermometer on the north side is showing 31° now.


----------



## johnp

At 1:30pm ... we just hit the 30C mark as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!!!! It was a hot day here in St. John's, but the temps only got up to 26C with a 30C humidex reading for about an hour this afternoon. It is now 23C with the sun starting to set in the western horizon. The end of a great Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sounds of songbirds once again this morning. With 19C temps, all the windows are wide open.


----------



## heavyall

We're still getting down into the single digits at night here. It's 9C right now (but feels much colder). Doesn't help that a "hot" day is one that gets much above 20C, and a dry day is one where it only rains once.


----------



## SINC

We are double that this morning at 18° on the way to a warm 28° and into the 30s tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with no humidex reading and a nice ocean breeze. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C at just past 2PM. Another grand day.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 26C ... sunny and warm, light breeze. Woke this morning to some clouds .. apparently some areas got a little rain overnight, but no signs of such here. It was a warm and sulty night. At 5am, the nearest weather station to us here, was reporting 21C, and 66% humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 23C with a nice breeze as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 19C but still a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning and headed up to 31° both today and tomorrow. Thank goodness they gave me back the motor home while the parts are on order and I have it as an A/C retreat for the next two days.


----------



## heavyall

Whoo-Hoo, we finally broke double digits on the overnight temps!!! 10C and mostly sunny at 6:20am!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and partly sunny with a nice ocean breeze at just past 11AM.


----------



## fjnmusic

Gonna be a warm one! 22 C now (10 am) on our way to a high of 29 C this afternoon. 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 24C ... sunny, light breeze. Forecast calls for a high around 28C.


----------



## johnp

At 1:15pm .... 27C .. sunny and very light breeze. We're right on the mark with the nearest weather station report -- which says 27C, and humidity just below 50%.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice ocean breeze at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of sun at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning on the way to a very hot 32° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy at just past 10AM. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 25C ... sunny, very little breeze (humidity 60%). Another warm morning, and a good one for me to finally get my "ears lowered" .. sure feels better!!


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a strong breeze, albeit one with warm air blowing.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm .... 27C ... much the same conditions -- unclouded sunshine, a smoggy-haze (which I can taste, and it makes me cough if I breathe through my mouth!!), and a very light breeze. According to forecasts, we're approaching the end of this hot-spell, and should start seeing a clouding up and cooling starting tomorrow, with some rain and much cooler temperatures by Friday and into the weekend. Time will tell.


----------



## SINC

The smoke in the air is so thick here our temp is curtailed and we will get nowhere near 32, our forecast for today. The bad news is that it is choking and stinky smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with no humidity and a strong ocean breeze to keep things pleasant.


----------



## SINC

17° and the air is still filled with dense smoke. It is eye burning and choking when outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 17° and the air is still filled with dense smoke. It is eye burning and choking when outside.


XX)

Sorry to hear of this condition. With my asthma, I would be a mess there.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with strong winds and blue skies.


----------



## SINC

The top photo was taken yesterday from the Telus building in downtown Edmonton, the bottom a few days before from the same window.

The smoke is thick and choking, although it has improved somewhat today.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing difference in those pics, Sinc. Hopefully, some wind and rain will wash all of it away. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a strong wind and that helps keep things a bit cooler.


----------



## johnp

At we leave 9:30am .... 23C .. mostly cloudy, humid, light breeze. Nearest station is reporting 71% humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 37C humidex reading. This is one of the hottest days I have experienced in all my days here in St. John's, NL.


----------



## johnp

Wow, sounds like a warm day your way Marc. Take care with work efforts, et al. 

Quite a change here in the past hour+ .... marine wind came in, cleared out the clouds, and dropped the temperature ... as we head to 11:30am ... temperature has dropped to just a touch over 20C, the sky is mostly-clear, and it's very breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Wow, sounds like a warm day your way Marc. Take care with work efforts, et al.
> 
> Quite a change here in the past hour+ .... marine wind came in, cleared out the clouds, and dropped the temperature ... as we head to 11:30am ... temperature has dropped to just a touch over 20C, the sky is mostly-clear, and it's very breezy.


It hit 29C with a 38C humidex reading, a record for this day breaking the 1956 record heat for July 17th.

Currently 26C with a 33C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a strong wind and the air is clean, albeit warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 11PM. All windows shall remain open overnight, which means waking up to the morning song birds. Not too bad a wake up call.


----------



## Briani

cool


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a strong ocean breeze to keep the air fresh even with the bit of humidity it carries.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way to 24° today as rain continues to wash away the smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 12° on the way to 24° today as rain continues to wash away the smoke.


Good to hear, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 9AM and we could use some rain.


----------



## johnp

At 9:45am .... 21C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light, cool, breeze. (humidity 77% according to nearest weather station) More clouds on their way for later, and rain possible. Rain showers forecasted for Saturday. We need rain, time will tell if we get any or not.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and very sunny and very breezy. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is shining and the air is fresh with a nice ocean breeze. At 18C as we approach 9AM, it is going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 24° with rain. The rain that fell yesterday collected in containers was a muddy mess as it brought smoke particles down with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as it looks and feels like rain. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 15° on the way to 24° with rain. The rain that fell yesterday collected in containers was a muddy mess as it brought smoke particles down with it.



The firefighter folks here in BC sure wouldn't mind any rain regardless of colour or contamination I'm sure.


----------



## johnp

as we're about to hit 11am .... 21C ... overcast, some very light showers (much heavier ones needed!!), humid, and breezy. The forecast calls for some rain showers, so far, they've been too light to be very meaningful to the "thirsty environment" here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C but very sunny now. The rains never came.


----------



## johnp

We went out for some balcony time over the noon hour .... the wind had picked up and dropped the temperature down to 19C. 
As we approach 1:30pm, it's still mostly overcast, the clouds dark, and it's very breezy. Some rain would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 15C as we approach 1AM.


----------



## SINC

15° here this morning with a sunny day and a high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C as we approach 10AM. A grand day.


----------



## pm-r

A present cool 14C @ 9 am, cloudy and overcast and scattered showers forecast throughout the day and the same for Monday. 

A nice reprieve from the heat we had last week and hopefully some of the rain will get to the interior forest fires, but not forecast unfortunately.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ... 17C ... overcast, occasional drizzle, light wind. Pretty much the forecast for the day.


----------



## SINC

A nice and welcome rain is falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 27C humidex reading and a nice ocean breeze helps to make this a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful sunrise, the sounds of song birds and a light breeze coming through the window. A gentle way of waking up. Currently 18C on the way to a hot 29C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

11° and headed up to 24° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C already and it is not quite 830AM yet. Going to be a hot day here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 29C humidex reading ............ but not much of a breeze blowing to help cool things down.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 18C ... sunny and breezy. An overcast start to the day, the wind has now blown out the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 31C humidex reading. Not the hottest day of the year, but with no breeze it feels very hot in the sun. My neighbors are complaining about the heat ............... so I sent them this picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach 6AM. There is a gentle ocean breeze to keep the air fresh.


----------



## SINC

Still 15° at 2:30 a.m., but a nice day is in store for us today with a sunny high of 25°. Just hot enough for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading in sunshine and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading, and not a bit of wind ............... not even a slight breeze.


----------



## Dr T

*Odessa/Strawberry Lakes weather?*

.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a nice ocean breeze coming in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## pm-r

Dr T said:


> What I'd like to know is, what will the weather be like for Odessa/Strawberry Lakes, about 60 km east of Regina, on Saturday and Sunday. I have looked at 3 forecasts and they all forecast something slightly different, though most suggest some precipitin on Saturday. But how much can I really anticipate?
> 
> I have plans to head to the Odessa/Strawberry Lakes Aerodrome for the weekend, to fly in a glider. But if the weather isn't suitable, I don't want to go to all that effort of flying 2 provinces over just to sit and watch the rain all day long...




Why not just contact one of the executives of the glider club involved that could probably give you a good indication and forecast of what the weather will be like.

Their experience is probably much more accurate than any 'net weather forecast.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## SINC

Not sure why you posted the snarly response at an honest attempt to help. I know that area well and all I can say is the weather does not look that good if rain is an issue for you. A search on the Environment Canada website revealed that much, but hey, things can change so use the EC site daily for updates.


----------



## pm-r

Dr T said:


> Maybe I was looking for an independent opinion. Maybe I didn't think I should be bombarding the gliding club daily with questions. Maybe I thought I could post on this forum like other people do.
> 
> But I will heed your advice and delete my enquiry and never post another stupid enquiry here.



It wasn't a "stupid enquiry" at all AFAIC and I don't know how or why you got that idea, and I was just suggesting a more direct route.

BTW: I haven't noticed any other replies to your request for an "independent opinion" and I'm sure the glider club would be more than happy to help you out.

Anyway, I hope it all works out for you and you have a nice relaxing flight, and you sound like you need something nice to get rid of any stress.


----------



## Dr T

.


----------



## SINC

A warm 19° and headed up to 28° today. Evening thunderstorms will lead to two solid days of rain Thursday and Friday, not so good for K-Days which runs until Sunday.


----------



## heavyall

12C. The warmest overnight temps we've had this summer so far. 

It's nuts. Summer is almost half over, and it's still cold enough that you need a sweater when the sun goes down. I've never experienced this in Manitoba before. Night is usually when you really need that AC. 

At least we're still getting mid-20s during the day.


----------



## fjnmusic

Higher than 30 C all week with about 80% humidity. In Cuba.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny now. We just got some needed rain about an hour ago.


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> Higher than 30 C all week with about 80% humidity. In Cuba.



That's too HOT for me, but don't they have nice rum, ocean beaches and bikinis to ease the pain???


----------



## Dr.G.

Scorching heat pushing St. John's to new record - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

We broke the record today with temps hitting 26C without any humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 21C at just past 10PM.


----------



## heavyall

fjnmusic said:


> Higher than 30 C all week with about 80% humidity. In Cuba.


Nice!!! Where are you staying?

I've gone to Cuba many times in the winter, but never in the summer. Why not though? Beach is beach, summer sun is summer sun!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very breezy at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 19° on the way to 21° in the rain. A drop tomorrow to just 16° with more rain to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny 24C with a 30C humidex reading at just 11AM. Going to be a hot time in the old town tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading just adds to our record here in St. John's as the hottest month ever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg collapse proves risks of getting too close: videographer - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Interesting ............... and scary had they been any closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice ocean breeze as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise with light breezes and 20C temps as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

This pretty much says it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight and early morning rain has given way to some sunshine and 22C temps as we slowly approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

An inch of rain fell in St. John's this morning, and another inch or more is being forecast to fall later this afternoon/early evening. Currently, it is 26C with a 35C humidex reading. Feels more like Georgia in late June each day.


----------



## SINC

Driving rain from the 75 km/hr wind is forcing water through the flashing on the chimney into the shop so have been on mop detail. No way it can be fixed right now, far too heavy a rain and just 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain is on the way, or so EC is forecasting for us here in St.John's. Hopefully, it will cut the humidity and bring down the 21C temps at 1130PM. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We got 67 mm of rain here today which was needed. What we did not need was the huge winds that drove it through everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got 67 mm of rain here today which was needed. What we did not need was the huge winds that drove it through everything.


Weather like that is the norm here, but yesterday we got 30mm of rain that fell straight down ............... not a bit of wind. Strange .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Up with the birds once again after a night of rain. Temps are still at 20C with no ocean breezes, so it is a warm day once again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We got 67 mm of rain here today which was needed. What we did not need was the huge winds that drove it through everything.



That's pretty brutal!!

Any damage from the wind or rain??


----------



## SINC

Mostly confined to downed trees, but that is not an issue here as all power lines are underground. Currently 14° in light rain.


----------



## johnp

23C when we were out on the balcony for our first 'break' about an hour ago. As we approach 2pm .. sunny, blue sky, and the sun's just starting to hit the rail of our balcony. Another 'break' soon ... once the sun comes over and warms our chairs!! (after a few days of very little sun or blue sky .. a treat ... except for all the transit and traffic noise that comes along with it!!! ... back to the peace & quiet of the mountains soon ... we hope!!)


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 18° with a stiff breeze gusting to 35.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and no wind at all with 20C temps. A great evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no wind and 18C temps. A great night for taking out my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, blue skies and 21C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Just 10° this morning as we begin a string of really warm days.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 2PM. This is our 18th day in July with over 25C temps ........... an all-time record for St. John's.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... presently 21C .... sunshine and blue sky, very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high here in the mid-20's.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 26C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 2PM. This is our 18th day in July with over 25C temps ........... an all-time record for St. John's.



I guess those temps are a bit on the high side and not the best for those icebergs.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess those temps are a bit on the high side and not the best for those icebergs.


The heat is actually helping to make the shapes of icebergs very strange.

Iceberg pareidolia: N.L. residents spot Batman, Angry Birds in icebergs - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

24° now but it feels much hotter with the RH at 48%, high for this area.


----------



## johnp

It hit 24C for us during our noon hour balcony time. At 1:30pm, just a small touch over that, and a sea breeze brushing our building. The sun's now coming around, and it, and the breeze will battle for control!! 
We'll head out again soon, for a taste of what's happening. And then get the fans ready for the inside temp's when the full, western sun comes through the windows later this afternoon and evening - ugh!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 27C humidex reading as we approach 9PM. Parts of NL have some haze in the air due to the fires in the NWT. We are OK here in St. John's, but there is no ocean breeze ............ or any breeze this evening should it come.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with no humidex reading and a light ocean breeze ........... at long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 20C temps as we approach 8AM.


----------



## SINC

The heat is on . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 26C humidex reading ........... but once again, no real breeze.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... currently 23C .. sunshine, and blue sky, very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high of 26C, or more.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading ............. but no real ocean breezes to speak of.


----------



## SINC

25° with the humidex at 28° as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 25° with the humidex at 28° as we near noon.


Guess you don't have any ocean breezes as well .............


----------



## johnp

It hit 26C here when we were out on the balcony during the noon hour. We have a light breeze, but it's not touching us 'up here' today. A warm afternoon and evening ahead. And the forecast calls for the same to continue all week, and through next weekend. 

A "test" of sorts for us tomorrow -- all power to our building is scheduled to be 'off' from 8am to 8pm. So no electricity at all ... except for a battery-operated generator to operate one elevator in the building. A transformer is being replaced. 

Sure hope it all goes well, and the work is completed, with power restored, earlier than we are being advised. With this hot weather on the go ... some fans would be helpful!!!!


----------



## SINC

18° and another scorcher today at 30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 18° and another scorcher today at 30°.


That is hot, Sinc.  Try to stay cool, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from EC.

5:19 AM NDT Tuesday 29 July 2014
Special weather statement in effect for: 
•St. John's and vicinity

Humidex values over 35 Celsius expected today and Wednesday.

A warm humid airmass will move over Newfoundland today and raise temperature and humidity values. Hot and humid conditions will remain over the island for the next few days where humidex values in the mid to high 30's are expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to hit 30C today and tomorrow, or so we are told, with extreme humidex readings in the mid 30s. Records shall fall once again here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A temp of 30° is 'officially' tough to come by here in St. John's. In fact, that weather station at the airport has reached the magic 3-0 mark just 9 times over the past 72 years!!!! We have a solid chance of hitting that mark both today & Thursday with air temps in the mid - 30s and the humidex reading of 40C.

Just remember, we are being told ... at least you don't have to shovel it. True ..............


----------



## SINC

The heat is country wide as we sit at 20° now with a high today of 32°. This will not be a record for us, it was hotter than that back in 1932.


----------



## SINC

A wet system that moved through the area last night has left us with an RH of 91%, most unusual for us. That has prompted forecaster to warn of humidex readings today near 40°. Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

So far, it is sunny and 29C with a 39C humidex reading at noon.


----------



## finkmac

It's cloudy here in Toronto, High of 22˚, and a low of 13˚… Not too hot, and not too cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temperature, humidex values set to approach all-time highs - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 22C ... sunshiune and blue sky, very light breeze. Hit 28C here yesterday ... heading to a forecasted high about the same today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Temperature, humidex values set to approach all-time highs - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News



I guess you could just move to your new digs in Lunenburg earlier than planned and escape all your local heat waves. 

That is much too warm for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you could just move to your new digs in Lunenburg earlier than planned and escape all your local heat waves.
> 
> That is much too warm for us.


This reminds me of the five years I spent in Georgia ............. this is what late June or early July was like ............. and we knew that it would only get hotter and hotter as we got to late July/Aug/early Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess you could just move to your new digs in Lunenburg earlier than planned and escape all your local heat waves.
> 
> That is much too warm for us.


Bluenose II formally handed over to Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald

Would be nice to be out at harbor side in Lunenburg, NS right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 30C humidex reading as we approach 11PM. Going to be a night with ALL windows wide open.


----------



## SINC

Still very warm here at nearly 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 4AM. Finally, a cool breeze is coming in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

18° this morning and a wee bit cooler due to showers with a high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading already. We had the hottest day on record here in St. John's yesterday, and should break that record today. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... presently 24C ... sunshine and blue sky, very little breeze. Heading to another high in the high-20's. 

Our extended dry and hot continues, and is forecasted to do so straight through the upcoming long weekend. Blasting hot (upper-30 temperatures -- and that's not with humidex) in the Caribou, Okanagan, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C with a 40C humidex reading -- one of the hottest days ever here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Newfoundlanders reminded to keep hydrated amid record humidex - The Weather Network

Usually we make the national weather news due to our snowfall amounts.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... currently 27C here (with a humidex of 33C, according to most local weather station). Another 'warm' afternoon and evening ahead, as we await sun from the west!! 

At least we now have electricity, and can use some fans this eve to blow the hot air around!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 23C at midnight. We had 19 days of temps over 25C in the month of July ................. our yearly average since 1948 is 5 such days.


----------



## SINC

Nearing 9:00 p.m. and it is still 28° with the humidex. This is gonna be a warm night to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm night here as well, with 21C temps at just past 4AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 33C humidex reading at 8AM. Seems we are starting the month of August off just the same way we ended the month of July -- hot and humid.


----------



## SINC

14° with afternoon thunderstorms and a comfortable high of 23°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... currently 24C (humidex 29C) ... sunshine and a whisper of light cloud, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 37C humidex reading. Hopefully, we shall get some rain to break this humidity. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 27C with a 37C humidex reading. Hopefully, we shall get some rain to break this humidity. We shall see.


Good luck with the rain Marc .... we could use some as well.

As we approach noon .. it's currently 27C (humidex 31C) ... some clouds with our blue sky, but definitely fair weather clouds, not the ones we could use!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Good luck with the rain Marc .... we could use some as well.
> 
> As we approach noon .. it's currently 27C (humidex 31C) ... some clouds with our blue sky, but definitely fair weather clouds, not the ones we could use!!


Thanks, John. Currently 27C with a 34C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sad, but all too true here in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C but the humidex reading is down to 24C and there is a nice breeze blowing through the open windows.


----------



## SINC

17° and headed up to 26° with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... 26C (humidex 32C) ... sunshine and 'blue' sky, light breeze, coinsiderable smog on the horizon. Forecast calls for a high pushing at 30C. Another very warm one on the unusually dry and warm "wet coast". And according to the long-range forecast, more of the same for the next several days.


----------



## SINC

Over the noon hour we sit at 24° with the humidex at 29°.


----------



## johnp

At just past 1pm ..... 28C (humidex 35C) ... the same sunshine and 'blue' sky, light breeze ... just warmer, and feeling warmer!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

26 C in Sherwood Park—nice an warm but not too hot. Pleasant summer day. 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 25C humidex reading is offset by a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Still 26° with the humidex at 31° at 7:30 as I sit watching my Riders kick some butt in Ottawa.


----------



## Nickerjones

Moved to Calgary from Southern US. It's not necessarily to warm here until you go in your house. I need AC bad!


----------



## SINC

Welcome aboard Nickerjones!

Still 19° and too hot to sleep. Headed back up to 27° again today and hotter next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 8AM. Still, there is a nice ocean breeze and no humidex reading which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nickerjones said:


> Moved to Calgary from Southern US. It's not necessarily to warm here until you go in your house. I need AC bad!


From where in the US south did you come? I came here to Canada from Georgia.


----------



## SINC

19° in thick fog and the RH at 93%, most unusual for us.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 25C (humidex 29C) sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. Heading to a high of 28C or so.


----------



## johnp

Out for some balcony time at 1pm .... 28C (humidex 34C) ... sunshine, "blue" sky (well, what passes for blue on these warm days), hazy/smoggy horizon, and warm breeze.


----------



## SINC

27° here with the humidex at 31°, warm enough to be glad to have A/C in the motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with no humidex at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning under partial cloud with a high today of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 23C temps and a 27C humidex reading at just past 11AM. Hurricane Bertha will hit us Wed. night and Thursday morning. Luckily, it will bring some much needed rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

22° now with a revised high of 28°, another hot one.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... presently 24C (humidex 29C) ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Heading to a high of 29C (or more).


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 23C temps and a 27C humidex reading at just past 11AM. Hurricane Bertha will hit us Wed. night and Thursday morning. Luckily, it will bring some much needed rain. We shall see.




I assume the upcoming moving ferry trip will escape Hurricane Bertha's fury before she arrives???

But those large waves can sure travel fast and for long distances.


----------



## johnp

Local weather station is reporting -- 30C, with a humidex of 34C. When we went out on our balcony for a break before the sun came around to hit it ... our thermometer was 'saying' 29C. A very warm day on the western front!!!!


----------



## SINC

Still 19° just before 3:00 a.m. on the way to another warm one at 28° again today.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ..... 21C ... sunshine and a few light clouds, breezy (cool, marine air clearing out the humidity).


----------



## SINC

24° with a feels like temp of 29° over the noon hour. It will be a hot afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

At least it looks like Marc will get some cooler weather and maybe just an occasional shower for their moving experience today that should be a lot more bearable than the extreme heat they were getting.

A nice sunny day here today and a bit cooler in the low-mid 20s. We don't enjoy those almost 30C temp days.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ................ A nice sunny day here today and a bit cooler in the low-mid 20s. We don't enjoy those almost 30C temp days.


... much the same here, and we are appreciating the 'cooler' temperature as well. Our temperature has creeped up a little since I last looked (24C), but we still have the 'fresh' breeze helping to keep it in check. Just hope the breeze doesn't leave us later this afternoon and evening, when the sun comes around and uses our windows to try and cook us (as it's done for the past many days!!).


----------



## pm-r

We just had some heavy, almost threatening dark grey clouds pass over us about an hour ago, and the temp dropped to the low 20s as well. But blue skies coming back now and more in the west so the temps will probably raise a bit. A nice relief from the high temps!! 

And I just picked up some sweet yellow corn from a local stand on my way back from a lab blood test and it was still damp from its earlier morning picking. It should still be fresh enough for us to cook for this evening's meal.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> We just had some heavy, almost threatening dark grey clouds pass over us about an hour ago, and the temp dropped to the low 20s as well. But blue skies coming back now and more in the west so the temps will probably raise a bit. A nice relief from the high temps!!  And I just picked up some sweet yellow corn from a local stand on my way back from a lab blood test and it was still damp from its earlier morning picking. It should still be fresh enough for us to cook for this evening's meal.


Patrick ... we just came inside after about an hour outside on the balcony. It was a mostly cloudy sky when we went out, with a rather nice 'cooling' breeze. But a totally clear and blue sky, with just a light breeze when we left and came inside.

So "here comes the sun" once again, for our late-afternoon and evening time!!

Enjoy the corn!!! Hope we see some "new & good" stuff here before too long.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 21C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, cool breeze. Forecast calls for a high of 23C ... the coolest high forecasted in a good long while.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning and a much more comfortable high of 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 20C this morning.


----------



## johnp

At 9am .... 21C ... sunshine and blue sky, 'cooling' breeze (lighter now than it was earlier).


----------



## pm-r

Highs of mid 20s forecast for here for the next few days, which are nice and more comfortable for us compared to the hovering 30± temps.

But gads, I couldn't believe how many clusters of bright yellow leaves are showing up in a lot of the large maples and some other trees around our area. That seems to be a wee bit early and the large one in our yard gets lots of water.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> Highs of mid 20s forecast for here for the next few days, which are nice and more comfortable for us compared to the hovering 30± temps. But gads, I couldn't believe how many clusters of bright yellow leaves are showing up in a lot of the large maples and some other trees around our area. That seems to be a wee bit early and the large one in our yard gets lots of water.


The forecast seems to call for a return to 'hot' weather over the weekend and into next week for us. The sunny and near 30C stuff is way too warm for us. I thought we had seen the last of such, but it looks like there's more on the way. These present 'cooler' temperatures are more preferred, but we still find the temperatures in our apartment to be very warm, and especially uncomfortable in evening and overnight hours.

Many leaves on several trees turning colour and dropping, here as well. We have one species that lines the road to our apartment that's shedding it's bark. I know this species often or usually does this, but it's sure doing its thing now - the trees look like giant snakes shedding their skins!! In one area I go on my morning walks, there are several small trees that have almost totally lost their leaves (and I do recall the leaves did turn golden before falling). I figured it was something to do with the extended warm weather and lack of rain. Leaves on many (most) other trees are still green, but they're hanging (drooping) almost straight down, looking a little like the wings of birds suffering a bit when too warm.

Wonder when we will see and feel a little rain? The PNE will be here soon ... that used to be the time for rain around here!!


----------



## SINC

15° this morning with EC calling for rain today, but there is nothing on the radar within 400 km of us and that system is moving west and it is to the west of us at the BC border. A cool day though at just 18°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... presently 20C ... sunshine, mostly blue sky w/a few light clouds, cool breeze. Forecast calls for a high of about 24C.


----------



## IllusionX

Mostly sunny today with a high of 26c. 
Partly cloudy tonight with a low of 15c.

It is currently 24c


----------



## SINC

Just 10° this morning on the way to a sunny and pleasant 22° today.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am ..... 22C (humidex 25C) .. sunny, light breeze. Forecasted high of 25C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20 C this morning in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning as we begin a great run of nice weather here in Alberta.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... presently 23C (humidex 27C) .. sunshine and blue sky, light breeze. Forecast calls for a high of 28C (or more), and the same, or higher for Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

24° with a light breeze and sunny.


----------



## johnp

29C (humidex 33C) ... getting too warm for here!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C with clear skies. A grand night to view the super moon and meteor shower.


----------



## SINC

17° under clear skies on the way to a sunny high today of 28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 25 C (humidex 30C) ... sunshine, grey'ish-blue sky, little to no breeze. Forecast calls for a high in the low-30's, with a decent humidex, it's going to be a real scorcher!!


----------



## SINC

23° with the humidex at 28° at 11. It is gonna be a hot one.


----------



## IllusionX

High of 30c today. I just can't imagine how it will be with humidex.


----------



## johnp

Local weather station is now reporting ... 31C (humidex of 35C) ... it's just shy of 30C on our balcony. A balcony break for the first half of the noon hour wasn't really a very refreshing break from our apartment!! No sun hitting us, but the air is so still, and so warm!! But we'll do another break outside before the sun comes around and bakes us!!

edit to update:

At 2pm ... local weather station is reporting 32C (humidex 36C) ... out on our balcony at 1:30pm, it was 31C.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a beautiful sunset forming.


----------



## SINC

Already 19° and headed north to 30° as our heat wave continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 10AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 6:30am .... 21C (humidex 26C) .. mostly overcast. Very warm overnight, and already warm morning. Forecast calls for another high of 30C, before we see/feel some change Wednesday, and maybe some rain - let's hope!!!


----------



## johnp

At 2pm .... 24C (humidex of 29C) ... overcast, light breeze. A very "sticky warm" day. Some drizzle earlier, but nothing that one could really call rain. Hopefully, the air will lighten it's heavy load tomorrow!!!! Sure hope so ...


----------



## SINC

29° with the humidex at 34° and it is cookin' out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 730PM


----------



## SINC

Still 28° with the humidex at 32° just past 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C here, but I can hear the fog horns at the Lunenburg harbor, which is only about a kilometer or so from where I live.


----------



## SINC

20° as dawn breaks on the way to another warm one at 29° today.


----------



## pm-r

Presently a cool 16C @ 8:30 here this morning, overcast and some heavy rain showers. Actually a nice bit of relief from the mid-high 20s + humidity.

This morning's coffee really did taste different and it wasn't due to the NS water - I discovered that the chocolate milk I added to make a "mocha" was way out of date!! So down the drain it went, and started over using some whipping cream we had in an aerosol can!! Not bad at all.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 20C ... overcast, rain showers, light wind. Finally, some much-needed rain. A little drizzle yesterday, which didn't amount to anything -- a good soaking today. Very muggy, so it feels much warmer than what the thermometer indicates.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Presently a cool 16C @ 8:30 here this morning, overcast and some heavy rain showers. Actually a nice bit of relief from the mid-high 20s + humidity.
> 
> This morning's coffee really did taste different and it wasn't due to the NS water - I discovered that the chocolate milk I added to make a "mocha" was way out of date!! So down the drain it went, and started over using some whipping cream we had in an aerosol can!! Not bad at all.


Well, Patrick, our NS water here in Lunenburg tastes great ..... very pure and free from a great many chemicals needed to be added to the water in many cities.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a hazy sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Now 25° but the feels like temp is 31°


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with cloudy skies, but still a grand evening.


----------



## SINC

18° this morning as the heat continues. They say we could hit 32° today and with the RH at 92%, it will be a cooker.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C here this morning, which will hold steady throughout most of the day.


----------



## johnp

19C here at 10am ... after a foggy start to the morning, presently overcast, and rather calm. Forecast calls for some afternoon clearing, and a high of about 23C -- but into more rain by evening, and Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some rain and 17C temps this morning here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Like you we too are 17° and with a high today of just 25° it should be a pleasant day.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Like you we too are 17° and with a high today of just 25° it should be a pleasant day.



Pleasant except for all the BLOODSUCKING MOSQUITOES!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Pleasant except for all the BLOODSUCKING MOSQUITOES!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mosquitos cannot afford to come to St. Albert, high taxes and all ya know.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny at noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Mosquitos cannot afford to come to St. Albert, high taxes and all ya know.



OMG!!! I hope your current mayor and his gang don't realize that or they'll be preaching it as one of their achievements!! And then give themselves a raise for their success!!!


----------



## johnp

As we're about to hit 10am .... 22C .. overcast, humid, very light breeze.


----------



## SINC

This humidity is killing me and so are the mosquitoes.

Currently:


----------



## johnp

At 1:30pm .... 23C (humidex 28C) here ... we're still mostly clouded over, but brighter. It still 'feels' much warmer than the thermometer reads, but certainly not as bad as the past few days.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This humidity is killing me and so are the mosquitoes.
> 
> Currently:



It seems to me Don that an escape to your motorhome with it's A/C turned on and its new refrigerator with all that beer in it would be a good place to escape to.


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Mosquitos cannot afford to come to St. Albert, high taxes and all ya know.


Much the same here ... no mosquitos. 

But we've sure enjoyed sharing our balcony times with a good many wasps the past few days. They seem to enjoy partaking of we are drinking. And it's especially fun when they fall in, and we have to rescue them from drowning!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of early morning fog and 18C this morning.


----------



## SINC

20° and a bit of relief from the heat this next week as rain is predominate in our future.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 20C .. light overcast, little wind. Dry, but has looked much like it would rain. High of about 23C forecasted.


----------



## SINC

25° with the humidex at 31° just after dinner.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun and clouds with 22C temps and a light ocean breeze off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 16C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ..... 20C (humidex 26C) ... light overcast, rather calm. Forecast calls for clearing, with sunshine and a high of about 25C.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some sun at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

23° with the humidex at 28° as the hot muggy weather continues to stay put.


----------



## pm-r

Sunny and calm in the low to mid 20's today. 

We're going to try an overnight or two trip in our boat into the Gulf Islands. Hoping the weather holds.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sunny and calm in the low to mid 20's today.
> 
> We're going to try an overnight or two trip in our boat into the Gulf Islands. Hoping the weather holds.


Bon voyage , Patrick.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 2:30pm .... 25C, with a humidex of 30C ... and a clearing sky. It's looking & feeling like a very warm late-afternoon, evening, and overnight for us!!

Patrick ... and a bon voyage from us as well!! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Hope your fridge keeps running Patrick!


----------



## pm-r

Well thanks folks. We got into Otter Bay Marina on North Pender Island after a quick run, and paid our mourage and thought I'd tryout their wi-fi with my iPad. It's sure slow compared to home but at least it's included with the mourage.

Only one other couple at the nice pool they have here and the weather is behaving itself. 

No on board refrigeration Don, and the built in icebox is useless other than for use as a storage cupboard and we end up using a portable cooler. Certainly not the luxury of a nice motor home.

Now for a quick dip in the pool and the red wine will be waiting for me when we get back to our boat. ☺


----------



## SINC

16° and with the RH at 90% and a high of 27° it will be the last day of our too long heat spell.Back to seasonal norms starting tomorrow with lots of cooling rain that we now really need.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... currently 22C (humidex 28C) ... mostly clear, grey-blue sky (lots of smog on the horizon), little in the way of any wind. High of about 25C forecasted (should be easily attained).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C on a quiet Monday.


----------



## johnp

At mid-noon ..... 26C, with a humidex of 32C. It's warm!!! Lots of light cloud now, and some breeze, hopefully, we've got as high as it's aiming to go!! A thunderstorm would be an appreciated event about now!!


----------



## SINC

28° again today. Never in my years have I ever seen such a long stretch of high humidity. Good grief the salt shakers won't shake and the sugar containers won't pour and if you don't keep them full to the top, they turn into a hard chunk. How do folks who live with high humidity all the time cope?


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 20C with a beautiful sunset in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 28° again today. Never in my years have I ever seen such a long stretch of high humidity. Good grief the salt shakers won't shake and the sugar containers won't pour and if you don't keep them full to the top, they turn into a hard chunk. How do folks who live with high humidity all the time cope?


Put pieces of dry white rice in these shakers and pourers, Don. For some reason, it works to help prevent these hard chunks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C this morning now that the early morning fog has lifted.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 21C (humidex 26C) ... a mostly cloud/light overcast sky, very little breeze. Forecast calls for a mix of sun and cloud, with a high of about 25C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with a light ocean breeze as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm .... 23C (humidex 28C) .... still mostly overcast, but some breaking on the horizon, light breeze, and sultry.


----------



## SINC

The garden clock outside says it all:


----------



## Dr.G.

Walked my dogs and watched the sun come up. Clear skies and 16C temps at just past 7AM


----------



## SINC

Overcast, 14° and a high today of 19° with thunder showers all day long.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 21C ... sky starting to clear, cool breeze. High of 23C forecasted.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 17° after a cloudy day. Can you say, "ah, relief?"


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sunny and 17° after a cloudy day. Can you say, "ah, relief?"



Maybe we can send you some more as it's been quite a bit cooler and with cloudy periods for the last few days, but sunnier and warmer days forecast.


----------



## bse5150

Rainy with a chance of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another fine sunrise with 16C temps.


----------



## SINC

Just 10° this morning with more showers today and a high of only 15°.


----------



## johnp

19C at present, a mostly cloudy sky, cool breeze. Forecasts calls for a mix of sun and cloud, and a high of 22C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise this morning and 16C temps. Summer is slowly coming to a close.


----------



## SINC

You are already at out high for the day of 16° Dr. G. Currently overcast and 10° here.


----------



## pm-r

Definitely cooler here this morning and I heard our heat come on and run for a bit at 8am that's set for 18C indoor temp, and the real test is the butter in the cupboard is hard. 

High today here forecast for 21C.


----------



## johnp

A chilly-feeling 11C here early this morning ... quite a difference from the warm low's we'd been having. It's 18C here now, and the forecast calls for a high in the low- to mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 19C at just past 6PM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 3pm ...... 24C (humidex 28C) .. a bright, cloudy sky, with a light breeze.


----------



## SINC

Not real warm today, but we are improving as time goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as we approach 11PM


----------



## SINC

A chilly 6° this morning on the way to a high of 19° today serves as a reminder that Jack Frost will soon make an appearance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 11AM


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... presently 22C (humidex 26C) .. mostly blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Heading to a high in the mid 20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light ocean breeze. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ..... 25C (humidex 28C) ... sunshine and grey-blue sky, light breeze. A warm afternoon, summer continues to rule here!! Seems some of the haze on the horizon we've been seeing of late is smoke from forest fires in the interior. It's making for some sore and itchy eyes today!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of sun. My wife and I just took our doxies for a walk by the harbor here in Lunenburg to see the Bluenose II.


----------



## johnp

For us, a warm late-afternoon on the go, and evening to come when the comes through our windows (which is just starting) to try and bake us!! Thank goodness, the days are getting shorter, so the latter "baking time" is getting less and less each day!!! 

Can't read the thermometer on our balcony as it's in full sun ... but the nearest weather station says it's 26C, with a humidex of 29C ... and it definitely feels it!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 10AM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 19C at just past 10AM.




Hmmm.... OK. 

But I think you must be really tired and exhausted from all your unpacking today and have an excuse Marc - but I think you meant PM.


----------



## SINC

11° with a high of 17° today in the sunshine. Nice.


----------



## IllusionX

15c and high will be 27. Sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm.... OK.
> 
> But I think you must be really tired and exhausted from all your unpacking today and have an excuse Marc - but I think you meant PM.


Yes, Patrick, mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ..... 24C (humidex 28C) ... grety'ish-blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Warm. Forecast calls for a high of about 26C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C ....... a warm day will result in a nice evening.


----------



## SINC

High cloud with sunny periods and 18° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C as the sun is slowly setting as we approach 8PM. The end of a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 15C temps and a beautiful sunrise in the east. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to a sunny high of 23° today, darn near perfect.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies with 15C temps and a beautiful sunrise in the east. Going to be a fine day.



Boy, that's a relief Marc, especially after your move, that the sun still rises in the east. 

How's your another "Boxing Day" unpacking day going?? I hope you get a chance to enjoy the fine day outside with at least a few good breaks.

The rainy colder weather will be coming too soon which are better for unpacking I'd say.

So says a great procrastinator always looking for an excuse.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... a sunny and warm 22C, very light breeze. Some light cloud and smog on the horizon. High expected in the mid-20's or more.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 3:30pm .... 26C (humidex 30C) ... the sky a mix of sun and cloud, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 18C this evening, with no wind.


----------



## SINC

Now 23° and sunny during a very nice evening.


----------



## SINC

16° and a warm day ahead with a high of 26°. Great late summer weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 16° and a warm day ahead with a high of 26°. Great late summer weather.


Just about the same here, with 15C temps going up to a hot 28C by late afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 23C (humidex 27C) ... full sunshine, little to no breeze. Heading to another high in the mid- to high-20's.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like another beautiful day here today, mid to mid-high 20sC, slight hight haze and a light breeze.

Another day to appreciate as it was a year ago today that I was at the hospital for a planned triple A (AAA) surgery that unfortunately went south requiring a second surgery to fix and repair the damage and a good four weeks+ hospital stay.

At least it lasted until the next emergency surgery that was required almost eight months to the day and another three+ weeks hospital stay.

I really appreciate being home and able to enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a light ocean breeze. A fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like another beautiful day here today, mid to mid-high 20sC, slight hight haze and a light breeze.
> 
> Another day to appreciate as it was a year ago today that I was at the hospital for a planned triple A (AAA) surgery that unfortunately went south requiring a second surgery to fix and repair the damage and a good four weeks+ hospital stay.
> 
> At least it lasted until the next emergency surgery that was required almost eight months to the day and another three+ weeks hospital stay.
> 
> I really appreciate being home and able to enjoy the nice weather.


Good to hear, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

As we are about to hit 11:30am .... 25C (humidex of 29C) ... bright and sunny, light breeze.


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ....... I really appreciate being home and able to enjoy the nice weather.


... you should indeed Patrick, after the ordeal you went through!!!!  It's been one fine summer on the "west/wet coast", eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

26C but there is no humidex reading and we have a nice ocean breeze. A grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

24°, with humidex 26° on a sticky afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2pm .... 28C (humidex 32C) sunshine, light breeze. A warm summer's day here. According to the long-range forecast, one more of these hot ones, before it backs off a little.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 18° with partial cloud and a high today of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C here this morning, with lots of sunshine in store for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a beautiful ocean breeze and sunny blue skies.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... 24C (humidex 29C) .. cloudless sky, light breeze. Heading to a high in the mid- to high-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C as we near our high for the day. Still a great day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1:30pm .... 26C (humidex 30C) ... still a mostly clear sky (but see a few clouds starting on the horizon), light breeze. According to the forecast, clouds to come in later, and into Thursday, with a considerable 'cooling' off. Long range forecast calls for more cooling, and rains showers for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C at 6PM in full sunshine. Luckily, as it got hotter throughout the day, the winds picked up in strength so there was a constant breeze throughout the house.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2:30pm .... balcony thermometer reads 27C ... nearest weather stations stays 27C (and humidex of 32C) .. more clouds forming , and more breeze than earlier - early signs of what's coming our way I guess. 

It's break time for us ... so with glasses of red in hand, we're out to enjoy a little sunshine as it starts to hit our balcony. At least the air seems cleaner today, especially this afternoon. It still needs a good 'washing' though .. and maybe that will happen this weekend?

Update: back inside, that was a short outside break for us ... it was just too warm once the sun came around and hit us. It's far from being cool inside, but there's no direct sun hitting us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a strong breeze blowing so it is going to be a fine night to keep all of the windows open throughout the house.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning under partial cloud with a high today of 20°, my kind of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C this morning, with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## pm-r

Cooler here with a high in the low 20's and overcast clouds getting thicker with rain showers forecast for later tonight and into Friday and Saturday.

Too bad for the long holiday outside weekenders but I can't say we can't use some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 28C humidex reading, courtesy of Hurricane Christobal


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... 19C (humidex 24C) ... overcast, cool breeze. Humidity is making it feel warmer than it really is. High in the low-20's expected.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 21C with a 28C humidex reading, courtesy of Hurricane Christobal



Any local surfers heading out to take on some of the swells from Hurricane Christobal???

I glanced over some photos of some recent surfing competition yesterday and I can't recall where, but the storm swells were a good twenty feet high and they were only allowing expert surfers to head out.

That's some brutal surf!!


----------



## SINC

10° this morning on the way to 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C this morning as the overnight rain has now moved on.


----------



## johnp

At just after 9:30am .... 20C ... overcast, light breeze. A mostly cloudy day expected, potential showers, but nothing much in real rain, until the weekend.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning after a big T-storm downpour overnight and headed up to a sunny 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C as we approach 1PM. August here has been like July in St. John's.

Ryan Snoddon: N.L.'s two-faced summer - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 10PM. The end of a fine day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

9° with sunny periods this morning and a high today of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some sun and cloud this afternoon. Summer just does not want to give up here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am .... 18C ... overcast, very light shower, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 22C with more cloud than sun as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm ... 20C ... some sun coming through a few breaks in the sky now, a much-cleaner/clearer looking air than we've been experiencing (hurrah for that!!), a calm before something? Time for our balcony break!!


----------



## SINC

19° with high scattered cloud that makes it a cool wind when the sun disappears.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 27C humidex reading at just past 9PM. Another night with all the windows left open.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a warm rain falling this morning. It is the first real rainfall I have seen and been outside to experience (i.e., had to walk my dogs) since I came here to Lunenburg, NS just over three weeks ago.


----------



## SINC

Just 8° this morning and a cool day ahead at just 16° and colder tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is 25C with a 34C humidex reading as we approach 2PM. Have not experienced a Labor Day this hot and humid since I left Athens, Georgia over 37 years ago.


----------



## johnp

At 11am ... 21C ... a broken, but mostly cloudy sky, quite breezy. Forecasted high of 21C ... we're already there, and could go up a degree or two before the afternoon's over.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 35C humidex reading. Way too hot a Labor Day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

10° here on the way to just 15° today with showers all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a 26C humidex reading. The summer continues to linger on here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 18C ... overcast, rain showers ... forecast calls for a high of 18C, with the potential for thundershowers this afternoon, and becoming windy.


----------



## johnp

Went out at 1:30pm, sat and and watched the weather for about an hour!! Our temperature had dropped to 15C, the air was still, and some 'real' rain fell. About time for the latter, it was good to see, and the vegetation here should appreciate the watering. Heavily-overcast, with lighter rain showers since then.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 18C as we approach 10:30 PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C with warm fog at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Much cooler here at just 6° and a high of 15° by afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ..... 16C ... a mostly cloudy sky, but signs of clearing and sunshine, light wind. Forecasted high of about 20C, with mix of sun and cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with some sun and a humidex reading of 32C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 27C humidex reading at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under partial cloud with a 40% chance of showers and a high today of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 28C humidex reading. Summer keeps on coming.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ..... 18C ... sunshine and blue sky, very light breeze. Heading to a high of about 21C today. and a return to higher temperatures forecasted for tomorrow and the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 30C humidex reading. No ocean breezes to cool things off as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

A cool WNW wind at 30 km/h makes the afternoon feel much cooler than the 18° temperature indicates.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled a bit down to 20C with no wind.


----------



## SINC

It has dropped dramatically now to 8° and frost warnings are out for most of western Alberta. I will chance leaving our tomatoes uncoverd tonight as it is foreast to go up to 24° tomorrow, so we should avoid frost for another week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps as the sun is slowly rising in the east. Should be another warm day with temps up to 25C once again.


----------



## SINC

8° with partial cloud and a seasonal high today at 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a humidex reading of 31C. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to cool things down a bit.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 19C .. blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high in the mid-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 25C with a humidex reading of 31C. Sadly, the ocean breeze is starting to die down at 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm .... 24C (humidex 27C) ... bright and sunny, but with a fair breeze now that's affecting the warmth we're about to feel out on the balcony for our "Lemon Hart break". We'll survive!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 8PM. The skies are clear and the air fresh and without much humidity will make this a pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 17C temps as the sun is slowly rising in the east.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning under clear skies and a nice day ahead at 24°, then we drop to single digit highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 8° this morning under clear skies and a nice day ahead at 24°, then we drop to single digit highs.


Please tell us that there is no "S" word in the week ahead. Way to early for "S".


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 20C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Forecasted high in the mid- to high-20's. A warm day ahead, and much the same forecasted for Sunday.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Please tell us that there is no "S" word in the week ahead. Way to early for "S".



Well areas of southern Alberta sure got hit earlier this week, but you can just grin a bit when St. Johns gets hit and you bask and relax in the sun.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm ... 25C (humidex 28C) ... the same blue sky and sunshine, and very light breeze. A "Lemon Hart moment" out on the balcony, with some sunshine, is away's away .. looking forward to it!!


----------



## SINC

Nice day here, but a big change is on the way!


----------



## johnp

At 2:30pm .... 27C (humidex 30C) .... the rest the same!! Looks/feels like a warm late-afternoon/evening ahead!! But a good thing, for those of us who face west, the sun's going down earlier & earlier each day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well areas of southern Alberta sure got hit earlier this week, but you can just grin a bit when St. Johns gets hit and you bask and relax in the sun.


True ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C after some overnight rain.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14° on the way to a high of 21° today.


----------



## johnp

22C (humidex 25C) ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Forecast calls for a high around 27C.


----------



## johnp

25C (humidex 27C) ... sunny and bright, light wind. According to the forecast, the last day in our current "warmer than normal" stretch, should feel temperatures much closer to 'normal' for this time starting tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no humidex reading at 7PM ............ just clear skies and a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

September snow in the forecast for Calgary Monday - Calgary - CBC News

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 13C at just past 7AM this morning.


----------



## SINC

I'll tll you whats 'nippy'. just 2° here with a high of only 5° today!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I'll tll you whats 'nippy'. just 2° here with a high of only 5° today!


Since I came to Lunenburg, NS four weeks ago, the coldest temp has been 9C, which was recorded briefly at about 3AM.

Very sunny and 14C now as things start to warm up in the morning sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... 19C .... cloudy/overcast sky, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a slowly setting sun ............ and soon to be slowly rising Harvest Full Moon, at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just observed a beautiful sunset in the west and a huge Harvest Full Moon in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

3° here this morning and with a high today of 6° and tomorrow 7°, our cold snap continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 12C with a bit of morning fog. Sunshine and 20C temps are in the forecast once the fog burns away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° here this morning and with a high today of 6° and tomorrow 7°, our cold snap continues.


At least there is no snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Photos - The Weather Network


----------



## johnp

At 19C, we're currently close to the forecasted high for the day (20C). Overcast and quite dark, but dry, cooli'sh breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with things warming up now that the fog has long gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Just 2° with a mix of rain and flurries again today and struggling to get to 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some clouds and sunshine. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

18C ... bright sky, with a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Forecasted high of 20C, and the overnight low to drop down to 8C, if so, that will be our coolest since summer began.


----------



## johnp

21C ... feels cooler. bright blue sky, only a few small clouds, rather stiff and cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies as we approach 9PM


----------



## SINC

Zero this morning on the way to 13° and sunny today, but back to the wet stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 14C at just past 7AM this morning.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am .... 17C ... bright & sunny, lovely "early-fall" looking & feeling morning. Forecasted high in the low-20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a 23C humidex reading at just past 8PM.


----------



## SINC

We've made it to 14° today and it looks like the same for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've made it to 14° today and it looks like the same for tomorrow.


That is better than the snow they received yesterday in Calgary. :clap:


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with a high of 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning fog is slowly burning off with sunshine and 17C temps at just past 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Northern Lights May Ignite in Northeast, Central US Skies: Where to See Rare Show

This would be my first time seeing the Northern Lights in all the years I have been in Canada.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Northern Lights May Ignite in Northeast, Central US Skies: Where to See Rare Show
> 
> This would be my first time seeing the Northern Lights in all the years I have been in Canada.


Gosh Dr. G., I never thought about that. I have been watching them all my life.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 16C ... blue sky and sunshine, light, but cool breeze. Forecast calls for a high around 24C.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gosh Dr. G., I never thought about that. I have been watching them all my life.


My wife has seen these lights many times in AB, SK and MB. I want to see them just once in my lifetime. We shall see ............ no pun intended.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Northern Lights May Ignite in Northeast, Central US Skies: Where to See Rare Show
> 
> This would be my first time seeing the Northern Lights in all the years I have been in Canada.



Thanks for the link and heads-up Marc, but I find it surprising that you've never seen any as St. John's is only one degree latitude to the south compared to Victoria BC: 47.5° N vs. 48.4° N.

Maybe tonight will finally be your first...!!! And you shouldn't need your telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks for the link and heads-up Marc, but I find it surprising that you've never seen any as St. John's is only one degree latitude to the south compared to Victoria BC: 47.5° N vs. 48.4° N.
> 
> Maybe tonight will finally be your first...!!! And you shouldn't need your telescope.


I intend to go out on my back porch, lie on my back at midnight and just wait and watch.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I intend to go out on my back porch, lie on my back at midnight and just wait and watch.



I hope it works out for you Marc, but don't be too surprised to not see vivid colours as they often fade out and can become almost white from such low latitudes. At least that has been the case from my area. But the dancing swirls can be interesting and sometimes with some faint crackling type sounds.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I hope it works out for you Marc, but don't be too surprised to not see vivid colours as they often fade out and can become almost white from such low latitudes. At least that has been the case from my area. But the dancing swirls can be interesting and sometimes with some faint crackling type sounds.


Anything would be a first for me, Patrick. Let's hope for the best.

Clear skies and 17C at just past 7PM bodes well for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

I have been outside from 10-10:15PM my time, and so far, no solar flares. Still, the night is young. Clear skies and 13C temps with no wind.


----------



## pm-r

CBC says some good views:

Northern lights in the Maritimes: How to see the Aurora Borealis - Nova Scotia - CBC News

And the rest of Canada:
Northern lights arrive with solar storm double impact - Technology & Science - CBC News


----------



## SINC

7° this morning with overnight showers. Clearing this morning with a high of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> CBC says some good views:
> 
> Northern lights in the Maritimes: How to see the Aurora Borealis - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> And the rest of Canada:
> Northern lights arrive with solar storm double impact - Technology & Science - CBC News


Sadly, even with clear skies and mild temps, I could not see this event.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, even with clear skies and mild temps, I could not see this event.




Same here Marc - unfortunately.

The bright moon probably didn't help along with the addition of some light high clouds. 

I'll have to check wit my eldest son in Whitehorse and see if they got any better views. I know they did on Thursday night, and even their dog wanted to go out and investigate them.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11:30am .... 21C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. According to the forecast, heading to a high of 27C ... the dry, sunny, and warm weather continues.


----------



## johnp

At 3:30pm .... a warm 26C ... clear blue sky, and un-clouded sunshine beating down on us. In from a fine, out on the balcony 'break' a while ago. No complaints about the weather out here on what is often referred to as Canada's "wet coast".


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Same here Marc - unfortunately.
> 
> The bright moon probably didn't help along with the addition of some light high clouds.
> 
> I'll have to check wit my eldest son in Whitehorse and see if they got any better views. I know they did on Thursday night, and even their dog wanted to go out and investigate them.


The moon was not really a factor here, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The moon was not really a factor here, Patrick.


You could check this site for your potential viewing, but I'm not sure how accurate it is:

OVATION Aurora

But a bright moon can certainly interfere with some viewing, especially under less than ideal situations.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You could check this site for your potential viewing, but I'm not sure how accurate it is:
> 
> OVATION Aurora
> 
> But a bright moon can certainly interfere with some viewing, especially under less than ideal situations.


We had a bright moon, but it was in the east, and the northern lights were best viewed in the north just under the Big Dipper.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling. The start of a quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

5° and headed up to 19° under sunny skies today as we prepare to leave for a three day outing in the motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C with warmer temps on the way once the sun shines this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am .... presently 19C .... bright and sunny, little to no wind. Forecast call for a high in the mid- to high-20's. Very much still summer.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 5° and headed up to 19° under sunny skies today as we prepare to leave for a three day outing in the motor home.



The Reynalds AB museum in Wetaskiwin destination sure looks like an interesting place and sure lots of equipment names I'd never heard of, and certainly a lot bigger than our humble small Saanich Historical Artifacts Society just down the road from us.

And it's their Harvest Weekend this weekend, complete with the steam thrashers, model railroaders taking riders around their interesting tracks through the woods and tunnels and over small bridges. A fun neat interesting place.

Saanich Historical Artifacts Society


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at 4PM. A great Sunday afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 2pm .... 25C ... bright and sunny, light breeze. A great Sunday afternoon here as well. And time for a balcony break!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 15C temps and no wind ............. a perfect night to go out on my back deck to view the stars with my telescope.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning here in Wetaskiwin, Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 11C as the sun is forming a nice sunrise.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 20C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Forecast calling for a high of about 27-28C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... a warm 25C here, with the same sky and wind conditions .. should see a rise of at least a couple of degrees in the afternoon. The last of the really warm ones for this week according to the forecast ... with some cooler temperatures, clouds, and possible rain showers on the way, starting late-Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C this morning as we approach 7AM.


----------



## SINC

8° in Edmonton this morning on the way to 25°, a fine final week or so of summer.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning and we will double that by late afternoon as we enjoy the final week of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 7AM as the sunrise is slowly starting to emerge above the eastern horizon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 6am here in Harrison Hot Springs, BC …. 13C … a high of 20C forecasted, with clouds moving in as the day goes on, maybe showers in the afternoon and evening. Very warm and sunny yesterday … a fine day for the travel and sightseeing along the way, and then here for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Nice end to the day at 24° and showers tomorrow with a high of 21°.


----------



## SINC

14° and overcast with showers today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## johnp

15C and overcast here in Harrison .. light rain showers forecasted for the day. A rather warm evening yesterday, and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and sunny as we approach 11AM


----------



## SINC

We've risen to 15° now with full overcast and scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some dark clouds coming overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 16C at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

13° with showers possible and a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 8C this morning, but a beautiful half moon is out alongside of Venus, at least to the naked eye when viewing.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ..... currently 17C .. back home in Burnaby ... overcast, rain showers, breezy. Shouldn't see much of a change from what it is now, for the rest of the day. A high of about 19C forecasted.


----------



## SINC

17° at noon with scattered cloud, but no wet stuff.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 20° today and 26° tomorrow. Nice weekend indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C this morning with clear skies as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 17C ... bright blue sky and sunshine, little to no breeze. Forecast calls for a high of 23C.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 17° over the noon hour, but a strong wind makes it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 18C as we approach 6PM


----------



## winwintoo

How's the weather? Thanks for asking.

It's 25*, feels like 28*, 100% humidity. Yesterday afternoon, it was 36*, real feel 43*, humidity 88%. It poured rain off and on all day yesterday and now it's been pouring heavily all night and will all day.

A typhoon will hit us later today.

Warning, do not come to Taiwan in September!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

winwintoo said:


> How's the weather? Thanks for asking.
> 
> It's 25*, feels like 28*, 100% humidity. Yesterday afternoon, it was 36*, real feel 43*, humidity 88%. It poured rain off and on all day yesterday and now it's been pouring heavily all night and will all day.
> 
> A typhoon will hit us later today.
> 
> Warning, do not come to Taiwan in September!




Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## pm-r

winwintoo said:


> How's the weather? Thanks for asking.
> 
> It's 25*, feels like 28*, 100% humidity. Yesterday afternoon, it was 36*, real feel 43*, humidity 88%. It poured rain off and on all day yesterday and now it's been pouring heavily all night and will all day.
> 
> A typhoon will hit us later today.
> 
> Warning, do not come to Taiwan in September!




Good grief!!! And thanks for the advice.

Keep safe.


----------



## SINC

10° and headed up to a very warm 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 24C at just past 2PM. Rain up to 70mm and winds gusting to up to 140km/h are being forecast for coastal Nova Scotia.


----------



## johnp

As we're abiout to hit 11am .... 21C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Forecast calls for a high in the mid- to high-20's.


----------



## johnp

Wow ... it's a warm afternoon here ... 27C when we went out for our most recent balcony break. 
Having thoughts of being back to where we were recently ... these places would be most appropriate with this weather:


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with lots of rain falling this evening.


----------



## SINC

16° and an unusually warm high of 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a wild night here, with winds hitting 120km/h and blowing about nearly 70mm of rain. It is currently 20C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very balmy here, with 21C temps and a humidex reading of 25C ...................... and on the last day of summer!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 23C temps and a 30C humidex reading at just past noon. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to make things pleasant outside.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 22° at the noon hour and it looks like we might even get to 30° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 18C as we approach 9PM. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Still 25° here this evening at just after 7:00 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C temps. Loads of stars are visible in the early morning sky.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning with possible shower today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 18C ... light overcast, light wind, rain and wind on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C this afternoon. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

At 1:30pm .... 18C ... heavily-overcast, with rain and wind .. according to the forecast, both to get worse as the day goes on, and into Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C this morning, with lots of stars still visible.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 23° today with a lot of rain in the forecast beginning later today.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 17C .... overcast, rain showers 'ending', little wind. Heavy rain overnight and earlier this morning, with some strong wind at times. Some clearing on its way, with a high of about 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Sunshine today with more on the way.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 3pm .... 18C (humidex 23C) ... a bright, broken sky, and quite breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunset starting to form in the west as we approach 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 8C as the sun is slowly starting to rise.


----------



## SINC

13° and cloudy with a high of 19° today.


----------



## johnp

16C ... overcast, light breeze. The odd rain shower earlier, and possible throughout the day, high of about 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and a nice sunset forming in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C at just past 6AM. Clear skies, so the sun should bring up the temps to over 20C by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° under cloudy skies and with a high of just 11° little change. It is going to be a wet one here toda with rainfall amounts to 50 mm forecast and a large system looming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C right now. Going to be a fine day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## johnp

15C ... overcast, light rain, breezy. Not expected to change much as the day goes on. Clearing and milder weather forecasted for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at just past 2PM. Feels more like summer than fall. Still, I am NOT complaining.


----------



## johnp

Some rather heavy rain showers here over noon, and the afternoon so far. We've had some good views of the systems moving in, and out, from our balcony times. The temperature has remained at/about 15-16C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 14C as we approach 6AM. Clear skies and loads of stars are visible overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 9AM. Going to be a grand sunny day.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with partial cloud and a high today of just 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C at just past 1PM. A warm afternoon indeed.


----------



## johnp

As we head to the noon-hour ... 17C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, cool breeze 'up here', making it feel cooler than it really is down at ground level. A sunny afternoon ahead, with a high of about 20C. Much the same forecasted for Sunday, but a touch milder. Nice early fall weather, after our recent rain.


----------



## SINC

Now 4° on the way to 15° today with cloudy periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C as we await the rising of the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 10AM. Great Fall weather.


----------



## johnp

Still rather foggy here at 9am ... 14C .. heading to a sunny day, with a high of 20C.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 28C humidex reading .......... feels like summer. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to cool things down when one is out in the full sun.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 25C with a 28C humidex reading .......... feels like summer. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to cool things down when one is out in the full sun.



Nice, and much warmer than here, and it seems that you made a good choice with your move in comparison:

St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, currently it is 26C with a 30C humidex reading ......... breaking all records for this day in Lunenburg. Every window in the house is open and there is a nice breeze moving throughout the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Nice, and much warmer than here, and it seems that you made a good choice with your move in comparison:
> 
> St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network


That is actually typical weather for St. John's at the end of Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps with no wind at just past 6AM. A very quiet way to start toff he week.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud at 9° and headed to 17° with sunny periods today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stormy Date in our Weather History. | CTV Atlantic News

Everyone here is sharing their Hurricane Juan stories ............ but I was in St. John's when it hit Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Stormy Date in our Weather History. | CTV Atlantic News
> 
> Everyone here is sharing their Hurricane Juan stories ............ but I was in St. John's when it hit Nova Scotia.




Such an optimistic journalist when he write:
"As I write this, there is less than a 30% chance of a cyclone forming in the Atlantic in the next 24 hours."


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am .... 15C ... overcast, rain, some wind. The story for today ... cool, showers, and etc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Such an optimistic journalist when he write:
> "As I write this, there is less than a 30% chance of a cyclone forming in the Atlantic in the next 24 hours."


Lucky us .................


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way to just 13° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of light rain falling. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

We've gaind a degree, but the rain has now begun.


----------



## johnp

15C ... clouds and sunny breaks, little to no wind. Much the same for the rest of the day, according to the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm .... still 15C here ... but mostly blue sky and sunshine, and a rather brisk & cool wind. The "look & feel" of early-fall. The forecast called for some sunny breaks in the clouds ... if this one of those breaks, it's sure a big one!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the fog finally lifting and drifting away.


----------



## SINC

We've risen to 14°, but 35 k/hr winds make it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 16C as we approach 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with no wind, no fog, no clouds ............. just early morning silence outside.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning with a damp high of just 13° today and much colder tomorrow with a high of just 5° with rain.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10:30am .... 15C ... mostly clouded over, light, cool wind. Could see some sun breaks over the course of the day ...


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a warm foggy mist at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as the fog and mist has disappeared as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° out there this morning with a high on only 6° today. Fall has indeed arrived.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with very clear skies. Stars are out in full brightness this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nice 15C.


----------



## SINC

We had a skiff of snow on the ground, not much and melting as fast as it fell that has now turned to a very cold rain drizzle as we sit a single degree above freezing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We had a skiff of snow on the ground, not much and melting as fast as it fell that has now turned to a very cold rain drizzle as we sit a single degree above freezing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C out on my back deck. A nice Fall day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 13C ... sunny and bright, "touch of fall" in the air, little to no wind. Nice looking early-fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 2PM. This will most likely be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm .... 18C ... with a light cloud cover forming from the west, very light breeze.


----------



## SINC

We made it to 6° in the sunshine now, but damn, that 44 km wind sure bites.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunset forming in the west as we approach 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 11C at just past 6AM. Might get a bit of fog and drizzle later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to a high of 11°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 13C ... a mostly sunny, blue, sky, little wind. Heading to a high of about 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C at just past 2PM.


----------



## johnp

It's reached 18C out here (noon hour), but we're starting to lose some sun, as the sky is beginning to cloud over. There's rain on the way, but not expected until much later today and overnight into Saturday morning. It sounds like a small and short system though. No complaints for October so far!!


edit to add:
.. we hit 21C ... and with enough sun, to make it not only feel, but look liike summer was trying to hang on, and keep fall at bay!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a misting drizzle as we approach midnight.


----------



## SINC

9° with scattered showers today and a high of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and foggy as we approach 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 17C ... overcast, recent shower, light wind. Sppose to see some clearing for the afternoon, with a high 0f 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and still 16C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 19°, but 40 k/hr winds are brutal. Almost all leaves now gone with this wind.


----------



## johnp

A balmy 20C for our 2pm break out on the balcony. A mostly cloudy sky, with sunny breaks, light breeze, and some humidity to make it 'feel' even warmer than the thermometer 'says' it is.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and balmy here in Lunenburg. Leaves are starting to turn beautiful colors.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Clear skies and 19°, but 40 k/hr winds are brutal. Almost all leaves now gone with this wind.


Did you manage to get some nice Fall colors before the wind took them away??

It seems a bit early to have them *all* removed so soon.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Did you manage to get some nice Fall colors before the wind took them away??
> 
> It seems a bit early to have them *all* removed so soon.


Not early for us at all, quite normal. Yep lots of colour, but they last only a couple of weeks and then the autumn winds howl and down they come. Always completely bare by mid October in these parts.

10° under clear skies with a high today of 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C early this morning as I took my dogs for a walk.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain falling. It has just become more difficult to take my dogs for a walk.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 18C ... overcast, very still, mild and "sultry feeling" morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a heavy rain falling. Impossible to force the dogs outside.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ..... 22C (humidex 27C) .. a cloudy, but bright sky, with some breaks of blue starting, light wind. A very "summer-like", early-fall day out here.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 17° but a cool 32 k/hr NW wind reminds us it is indeed fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has finally lifted, but we are still at a balmy 17C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with a nippy 10C this morning at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

overcast with showers at 9° on the way to 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 18C ... sun and clouds, sultry, very liitle wind. Another warm morning on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 18C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies, no wind, and a nippy 8C at just past 6AM this morning.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to 11° with possible showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with clear skies and 12C temps as we approach 10AM. Going to be another fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 17C ... a sky of sun and clouds, little wind. Another fine early-fall morning, and heading to a rather nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C with some clouds rolling in at just past 4PM. Still a grand Fall day, however.


----------



## johnp

At 1:30pm .... 21C (humidex 24C) ... bright, mix of sun and clouds, inshore breeze creating a little fog/haze on the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 7PM. Rain may be on the way overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, but a pleasant 14C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning in Swift Current, SK. on the way to just 9· today with a light drizzle.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 17C ... overcast with a little fog and 'mist', little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light drizzle as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning under clear skies with a high today of 14° here in Swift Current.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## johnp

As we pull away from 30am .... 18C ... sunshine and clouds, very little wind. A high of 20C forecasted. Change in the weather approaching for Friday and Saturday. Clouds, rain, and cooler temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is out, as are loads of stars, in the early morning skies. 9C but not nippy at all.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning under clear skies and a nice fall day at 19° and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as we approach 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C on a fine Fall Friday.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 12° this morning and headed up to 15° with scattered showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C at just past 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 9C temps and a beautiful moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with a high of 14° today under sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C this morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... 15C ... overcast, "damp-cool" feeling day so far. Wet system on its way, and by what we can see from here, it's not far away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a nippy 8C this morning as I took my dogs for a walk by moonlight.


----------



## SINC

Just 3° here this morning, but a nice fall day in store for us at 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 14C .... quite overcast, light wind. "Rainfall warning" - large wet system on its way .. with heavy rain expected, later today and tomorrow. Wet week ahead. Autumn falls, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at just past 3PM. Feels a bit like summer is returning.


----------



## johnp

At just past 1pm ... it's currently 16C here ... a lightly-clouded sky, with a very dark looking mass of clouds on the horizon, heading our way, light wind. We've been "warned" ... heavy rain and strong winds on the way. The arrival time still looks aways away from what we can see. But it's getting closer. Maybe some action for our next balcony break?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C at just past 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly cloudy and 11C as we approach 7AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

6° with a high of 18° under partial cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 1PM as the sun is coming out through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

Presently 12C ... and the sky is clearing, lots of blue showing after the clouds and rain overnight and earlier this morning, light wind. A break beween systems.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 6° with a high of 18° under partial cloud.



Nice, but I can't believe how you're missing the large WET system that was heading east that passed over us yesterday.

We'll be lucky if we get to 14C today (maybe with a _Real Feel_), and more showers forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a nice setting sun as we approach 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as we approach 9PM. Hurricane Gonzalo is pushing up the warmer temps our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning with scattered showers and a high today of just 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 5° this morning with scattered showers and a high today of just 9°.


22C with a 26C humidex reading as we approach 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 22C with a 26C humidex reading as we approach 1PM.



Good grief Marc!! Are those normal temps for Lunenburg, NS for this time of year or is it due to Hurricane Gonzalo??

I gather the latter is most likely. 

But then again, the temps got up into the high nineties in the BC Okanagan area a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Marc!! Are those normal temps for Lunenburg, NS for this time of year or is it due to Hurricane Gonzalo??
> 
> I gather the latter is most likely.
> 
> But then again, the temps got up into the high nineties in the BC Okanagan area a few days ago.


No, this is not normal, but we are under a tropical cyclone watch, with Hurrican Gonzalo headed our way. We are now at 24C with a 28C humidex reading, and a nice ocean breeze to keep it balmy but not hot.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 13C ... overcast, showers, light wind. Will likely stay much the same for the day - showers, possible brighter breaks between them, et al.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C with no wind to speak of. A warm and quiet night.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and we will try to double that today with a high of 12°, our seasonal norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of fog and drizzle at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The fog comes
on little cat feet.

It sits looking
over harbor and city
on silent haunches
and then moves on."
Carl Sandburg


----------



## pm-r

Neat and a very appropriate verse Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat and a very appropriate verse Marc.


The picture was posted on The Weather Network, and might be photo shopped. The poem is all Carl Sandburg's work.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the fog finally lifting. A balmy afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ..... 15C ... light overcast, dry, likely not for too long though, a decent breeze. Another system on its way, with rain and wind expected sometime this afternoon, overnight, and even heavier rain and striong winds forecasted for Friday. So falls autumn!!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and still somewhat balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very balmy 18C at just past 7AM, with winds from the south. Hurricane weather, I fear. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning here at 7° and headed up to 15° today and 20° tomorrow. A great weekend ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 19C outside this afternoon. A good day to stay inside.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 14C .... overcast, wet, and windy. And more of the same, and more for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MetRjTS5fkQ

A direct hit over St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we approach 4PM and the rain has finally stopped and some sun is coming out through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

14° at nearly 5 pm, above average for the time of years, but a cool wind makes it feel much cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we near midnight. A fine way to end the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

I am loving the weather widget built right into Yosemite. Very informative.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some sun shining through the cloud cover as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a 23C humidex reading as we approach 2PM.


----------



## johnp

18C as we approach 1pm. a bright, but mostly clouded over sky, light wind -- after a mild and 'muggy feeling' morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 5PM, with a nice ocean breeze coming through the window screens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Although St. John's, NL is getting pounded with over two inches of rain in a 7 hour period, Lunenburg, NS got nothing in terms of wind or rain. Currently it is 15C and cloudy. All is very still here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we approach 9AM. Going to be a fine Sunday to work out in the garden. Flowers are still blooming here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning and a fine day in store for us at 19°.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Although St. John's, NL is getting pounded with over two inches of rain in a 7 hour period, Lunenburg, NS got nothing in terms of wind or rain. Currently it is 15C and cloudy. All is very still here.



No doubt you're thankful you moved Marc, but I'd sure expect the surfers in your general area would be enjoying some nice surfing swells.

We woke up to a very thick fog here this am, and we couldn't even see any of the neighbour's houses. But the sun is trying to poke its head through and burn it off a bit, and it looks like mainly blue sky above when we get a peek.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... 21C ... sun and cloud, light breeze. We hit 21C for the high yesterday .. looks like we may better it today. Another fine early-fall day on the go. According to the forecast, all's about to change for tomorrow and the rest of the week ... but that's then, not now!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No doubt you're thankful you moved Marc, but I'd sure expect the surfers in your general area would be enjoying some nice surfing swells.
> 
> We woke up to a very thick fog here this am, and we couldn't even see any of the neighbour's houses. But the sun is trying to poke its head through and burn it off a bit, and it looks like mainly blue sky above when we get a peek.


I don't mind hurricanes as much as I do blizzards, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C this afternoon. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Currently overcast and 17° here this afternoon. Am awaiting for the Riders / Esks tilt to start at 2:00.


----------



## SINC

6° under clear skies and getting all the way up to 20° today, well above our normal high for this time of year, but hey, we'll take it!


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 16C ... overcast, showers, light wind. Forecast calls for much the same for the day.

Many new day high records set throughout some areas of BC the past two days -- we hit 21C (Saturday) and 22C (Sunday) here in Burnaby. The airport in Vancouver (where the weather for Vancouver is recorded), hit 21.6C (previous day high was 19C ... so quite a difference!!).


----------



## SINC

11° and they are now calling for 21° as a high today, but the sun will have to reappear to make that kind of temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning on the way to 16° under sunny skies.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... 14C ... mostly cloudy, light wind. Break between systems .. another on its way for later today and overnight -- with heavy rain and strong wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at just past 5PM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1:30pm ..... 16C .... dry, cloudy sky, and 'breezy'. Wet and wind on the way!!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past midnight. Heavy rains are coming our way.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning but a big cool down is on the way soon. 16° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with the rain just now starting to fall. They are predicting from 50-75cm of rain to fall by this time tomorrow ............... and then the really heavy rain is forecasted to hit us. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

14C .. clouded over, windy. Wind is making it feel cooler than it is. Quite a severe storm overnight - rain and very strong gusting winds. Tons of leaves down, dead branches, and etc. Next system is supposed to arrive later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and pouring rain .............. which will continue into the weekend.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 13C with the rain just now starting to fall. They are predicting from 50-75cm of rain to fall by this time tomorrow ............... and then the really heavy rain is forecasted to hit us. We shall see.




What...??? "*....... and then the really heavy rain is forecasted to hit us.*!!!

How much _*heavier*_ can you get...??? Gads, man the lifeboats - on shore!!


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm .... 15C ... some wonderful and ever-changing cloud formations to watch, breezy, but not as windy as it was earlier (suspect that will change!!). After a very hectic last night ... this is a nice break.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C and still pouring rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C now ............ but still raining. Thursday, from midnight to midnight, we are being told to expect up to 100mm of rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy with 13C temps ............... and it is still raining, albeit lighter than last night. The really heavy rain is set to fall from dawn today until dawn on Friday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

9° again this morning on the way to a sunny day at 16°, well above our seasonal average for late October.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C ............ still windy ............... and still raining.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ... 11C ... heavily-overcast, frequent very heavy showers, w/thunder in some areas at times, light wind. Clouds and showers for the day, with a high of (maybe) 14C.


----------



## pm-r

Yeah, the webcam shows your harbour as rather grey, dismal and wet Marc:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

But a bit brighter but still wet at Peggys Cove Lighthouse, and even some brave visitors there, and likewise at White Point Beach but the surfs sure up there:
Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort

PS: Not that many areas in the world that have such a nice webcam coverage and very nice for those of us who want to take a look sometimes.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... teaming down, and blowing .. and for the first time in a very long while, the rain is soaking our balcony, and "rest spot", ugh!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, the webcam shows your harbour as rather grey, dismal and wet Marc:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> But a bit brighter but still wet at Peggys Cove Lighthouse, and even some brave visitors there, and likewise at White Point Beach but the surfs sure up there:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort
> 
> PS: Not that many areas in the world that have such a nice webcam coverage and very nice for those of us who want to take a look sometimes.


Sad, but all too true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C ............ still windy ............... and still raining.  I am starting to sound like a broken record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C ............ still windy ............... and still raining. I truly am starting to sound like a broken record. The sump pump has been cutting in every hour or so. I am waiting to see if my neighbor, who is a skilled carpenter, will start to build an ark. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

I guess it might depend if he has the same conversation... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bputeFGXEjA


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess it might depend if he has the same conversation...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bputeFGXEjA


"How long can you tread water?"


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very windy and rainy ............ but now with 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling. At least the strong winds have died down somewhat.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with a high of 17° today. However, our first snow of the season is due on Sunday with highs of just 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 6° this morning with a high of 17° today. However, our first snow of the season is due on Sunday with highs of just 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C with a light rain falling, but now the winds have returned once again.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 11C ... cloudy, light wind. A 'break' between systems.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling and the winds have died down to just a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

It FINALLY stopped raining. At 6AM, it is 10C and overcast ......... but no rain. We had well over 100cm in the past 48 hours. Now, we could use a bit of sunshine to help dry things out a bit. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° under cloudy skies with a high today of 9° as we await the first snowfall of the year tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just 1° under cloudy skies with a high today of 9° as we await the first snowfall of the year tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

At 1pm ... 12C here ... overcast, light wind. But next 'wet' (rain) system on its way ... waves of such systems over the past while ... quite normal for autumn on the west coast, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We received just over 100mm of rain in the past two days. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bputeFGXEjA


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with light snow and we will go all the way up to 4° as a high today.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... 10C ... mostly cloudy sky, but a few sunny breaks, little wind. Next system to come in later ...


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some rain once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° this morning with light snow and we will go all the way up to 4° as a high today.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning with overcast skies and a high of 5°. We got enough snow yesterday to cover the ground and rooftops, but it has since all melted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just 1° this morning with overcast skies and a high of 5°. We got enough snow yesterday to cover the ground and rooftops, but it has since all melted.


Melting is good ................... :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 8C this morning. Feeling like Fall.


----------



## SINC

And so it begins anew.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And so it begins anew.




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQveng3Wxz8[/ame]


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 11C ... overcast, light wind. Calm before the storm that's heading our way for this evening and overnight. Heavy rain and strong winds expected - much like the one we had last week, which dumped and blew, and knocked out the power in several areas. Fingers crossed we don't sustain too much damage from this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C with a bit of wind to start blowing the leaves off of the trees.


----------



## SINC

-4° under clear skies with a high of 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a crispy 5C as we await the coming of the dawn.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 11C ... at present - overcast, (heavy) rain shower, breezy. Cloudy, showers, and some possible breaks later.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C. Forecast is for sunshine and temps in the high teens, with a chance of hitting 20C. We shall see. Regardless, I shall go out and mow the lawn, which may be the last time for the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 12C this morning with no wind. We might just get up to 20C by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a balmy 17C at just past noon, but none of the forecasted sun is visible.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 14+ C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. A break today, before more systems come in for the rest of the week.

edit to update -- at noon, lots of sunshine - heh, what is this bright (and warm) light? after all the overcast and rainy days, it sure looks and feels good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got up to 18C at 3PM this afternoon, but that was our high for the day. Currently 16C under cloudy skies.


----------



## SINC

We got nowhere near our high and sat at just above freezing all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got nowhere near our high and sat at just above freezing all day long.


Yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Another balmy morning with 14C temps at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 8° today.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 13C ... overcast, heavy rain should be here soon, just sprinkles so far, light wind at present.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Another balmy morning with 14C temps at just past 7AM.


What good are these balmy temperatures without moose, Dr. G?


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> What good are these balmy temperatures without moose, Dr. G?


They are all around, Macfury ............ along with deer. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to 15C this afternoon once the sun came out. Right now, it is a pleasant 12C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> They are all around, Macfury ............ along with deer. Paix, mon ami.


Excellent!


----------



## SINC

3° this morning on the way to a high of 11° today, a fine Halloween weather forecast for the little trick or treaters.


----------



## pm-r

I notice that Marc has already prepared a small plot in his photo ready to accept the remains of the carcass and act as fertilizer. 

The rest will be in the freezer.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I notice that Marc has already prepared a small plot in his photo ready to accept the remains of the carcass and act as fertilizer.
> 
> The rest will be in the freezer.


The Grim Reaper awaits he who tries to hunt Bullwinkle ........... which is what the local children have named the moose.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies and no wind .............. a great night for the trick or treaters to go door to door.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 10PM ............ and the last of the trick or treaters have left the area.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit nor'easter is upon the Maritime provinces right now, with rain forecasted for us here in Lunenburg (50-75mm by Monday morning), and SNOW for parts of NB, PEI and western NS. Currently, it is 8C with rain falling here ........... so no threat of snow.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning and a high of 7° for us today with sunny periods.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... 9C ... sunny and bright, 'fresh' breeze. A cheery morning after so much rain and 'darkness' of late.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and rain ............ with heavy rain coming by dawn.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning and another fine day at 7° here.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with rain. More and more leaves are falling from the trees. By Remembrance Day, they may all be down. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am (it feels like it should be noon!!) ... 11C ... overcast, light drizzle, light breeze. 'Feels' cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 15C at 4PM. However, it is now starting to get dark as the sun is setting. Bug humbar.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 5C this morning, but at least it stopped raining.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning with a nice week ahead of us for early November.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 11C ... overcast, rain, breezy. A west-coast, wet morning, very typical of fall.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with showers in the forecast and a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C as the sun might break through the cloud cover soon. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ..... 14C .... cloudy, light wind. Mild, and break from the rain (which will return soon enough).


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 11C with lots of sunshine. Went out to mow the lawn for the last time and to much some leaves which are still falling off of the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern horizon as it gets dark outside ................. and it is still only 523PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with clear skies and 8C temps at 7AM.


----------



## SINC

-1° with a very heavy frost covering everything out there on the way to a high today of 6° as November continues to be snow free so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a bit of sun as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... 13C ... overcast, light drizzle, breezy. Likely will not get any better as the day goes on ... rain and wind in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 15C as the sun has now set and the street lights are all coming on.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 10C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning under cloudy skies with both sunny periods and thunder showers in the afternoon and a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C this morning with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the eastern horizon. Should be a fine Fall day.


----------



## johnp

At 11am ..... 16C ... clouded over, no rain (at present), breezy. Forecast calling for more rain (can there really be more than what we've had over the past few days?!!!!) and very high winds to come in soon!! It'll be a great day for election signs blowing away!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouded over and we got a bit of rain. Now, the rain has stopped with 14C temps outside. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C this morning with a light rain falling. At least one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning under cloudy skies and with a high of just 2° today as we prepare for the first big cold snap of the year with temps falling to near -20° by Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is raining with 15C temps here in Lunenburg as we approach noon ................. so nothing to shovel ............. yet.


----------



## CubaMark

Oops! Posted this in Shangri-La, my bad.

_Cold and wet here in Zacatecas. A heavy fog bank has descended - we can see clear across the city, but only up to a few hundred feet. The mountains are completely obscured. And with a bit of rain, cars are figure skating on the cobblestone streets. Craziness..._


----------



## pm-r

You sure aren't the first and no doubt not the last to have posted some weather related item to the Shang CM.  

I don't think Marc the originator/moderator will object too much.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ,,,, 13C ... clouded over, little wind. Forecast calls for some breaks in the clouds. A break from the wind and rain of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with clearing skies at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy morning with some wind and 5C temps. Still, there is a nice moon shining in the western skies to guide my way as I take my dogs for a walk.


----------



## SINC

-3° and with a high today of -2° little hope of any change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps are now at 4C with lots of wind blowing leaves off of the trees and sunshine to make this a classic Fall day.


----------



## SINC

It has now fallen to -4° and there is 6 cm of freshly fallen snow covering everything and it continues to come down.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10:30am .... 11C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Nice fall morning on the go.


----------



## SINC

Now 10 cm of heavy wet snow on the ground and still coming down.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> now 10 cm of heavy wet snow on the ground and still coming down.


 XX)  

Special winter weather statement issued for Alberta as winter arrives - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clear skies and a beautiful sunset forming in the western horizon. It is the conclusion of what was a fine Fall day with lots of sunshine to highlight the red and yellow leaves that are still on some trees.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -10° this morning as we delve into the depths of a polar vortex for the first time this fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cloudy and -10° this morning as we delve into the depths of a polar vortex for the first time this fall.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clearing skies. The nearly full moon is still visible in the southern sky this morning, and there is a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## johnp

At noon .... 10C ... overcast sky showing some signs of breaking a little, and rain has stopped, light wind.


----------



## SINC

No change all day long as we are stuck at -10°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No change all day long as we are stuck at -10°.



That sounds like a good time to get stuck and keep cozy and warm in your Man-cave. 

It even looks cold there when viewing the Bless webcam!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a fine day here in Lunenburg, NS. The temps hit 14C and the sun came out this afternoon. Raked leaves for mulching, although there is still about 20% of the leaves still on the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with 7C temps and a nice moon in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

-13° with more snow overnight and a high of just -12° today so little change for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -13° with more snow overnight and a high of just -12° today so little change for us.




Sorry to hear this, Sinc. CNN reports that this cold vortex is all over the central part of Canada and the US.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C as we approach 10AM. Another quiet day.


----------



## fjnmusic

My outside thermometer reads -21. Freaking cold but at least it's clear. Welcome to Alberta, where we have two seasons: winter and construction. And even construction seems to go all winter now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 7C ... clear, blue sky, bright and sunny, little wind. A little ground frost this morning, our first of the season. A very cheery-looking fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> My outside thermometer reads -21. Freaking cold but at least it's clear. Welcome to Alberta, where we have two seasons: winter and construction. And even construction seems to go all winter now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 12C a few hours ago. It is now 9C with the sun slowly setting in the western horizon.


----------



## johnp

We had 10C for our first balcony break during the noon hour. The sun's now starting to come around and hit our balcony ... yea, sunshine for our next break. After so many wet & windy days, we can take (and absorb) some of this (warmer) light!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We had 10C for our first balcony break during the noon hour. The sun's now starting to come around and hit our balcony ... yea, sunshine for our next break. After so many wet & windy days, we can take (and absorb) some of this (warmer) light!!!!


Was able to sit out on our deck this afternoon wearing shorts and a tee shirt. Loved being able to do this one more time this year.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Was able to sit out on our deck this afternoon wearing shorts and a tee shirt. Loved being able to do this one more time this year.


Yup ... it feels good, eh, and especially so when it gets to be this time of the year!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Yup ... it feels good, eh, and especially so when it gets to be this time of the year!!


It was nice, John. The doxies were running about in the lawn beneath the deck in the back yard, and I was sipping on some lemonade. A fine way to start the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice moon and lots of stars overhead as I walked my dog in 4C temps.


----------



## SINC

-14° as the chill strengthens to drop into the -20s as the week progresses. Just -13° today, but with wind chills, yesterday felt like -26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -14° as the chill strengthens to drop into the -20s as the week progresses. Just -13° today, but with wind chills, yesterday felt like -26°.


XX) Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 6C ... blue sky and sunshine, and a strong NW (cold) wind -- so feels colder than it is and looks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and it is now up to 13C. Everyone seems to be out working in their gardens. I think that I shall join them in that there is still much to do in my own garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - What a difference a day makes: Plunging temperatures on the Prairies cause ice to form on the North Saskatchewan River - The Weather Network

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!! This is really cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of fog horns at the mouth of the Lunenburg Harbor. It is foggy and 11C this morning and all is still.


----------



## SINC

We are 30° colder than that this morning at -19°, but we aim to get to near -10° for a high today.


----------



## johnp

At just after 10am ... 5C ... bright blue sky, and sunshine, cool wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling at nearly 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the fog is lifting as we approach 6PM. 12C and very pleasant outside right now.


----------



## SINC

-14° qas we prepare to slide into the -20s tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has totally stopped falling, but the fog has rolled in off of the Atlantic Ocean. We have 12C temps at just past 8PM, but can barely see the light on the lamp post just across the street.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -14° qas we prepare to slide into the -20s tonight.


That's just getting too damn cold for us thanks Don, and our high today only got up to 2C, which has a cold west coast penetrating damp to it. Quite cold for this area.

Meanwhile Marc is having T-Shirt weather, with a touch of heavy fog at times it seems.

My wife will experience quite a change when she returns from the Mazatlan high 20sC late Friday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's just getting too damn cold for us thanks Don, and our high today only got up to 2C, which has a cold west coast penetrating damp to it. Quite cold for this area.
> 
> Meanwhile Marc is having T-Shirt weather, with a touch of heavy fog at times it seems.
> 
> My wife will experience quite a change when she returns from the Mazatlan high 20sC late Friday evening.


Patrick, on a dare from my wife, I was just outside with my dogs, one at a time on a leash, in a tee shirt and shorts. With lots of fog and 11C temps, I half expected a London Bobby to come out of the mist to see what I was doing.


----------



## pm-r

You're lucky Mark that there wasn't a local Bobby about to mistake you for Sherlock and The Hounds of Baskerville in the fog and mist.
I guess you deserve a nice Scotch for your dare win.


----------



## SINC

-21° currently and falling. The polar vortex is indeed with us as we struggle to get to a high today of -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You're lucky Mark that there wasn't a local Bobby about to mistake you for Sherlock and The Hounds of Baskerville in the fog and mist.
> I guess you deserve a nice Scotch for your dare win.


Good one, Patrick. Our house does not look like Baskerville Manor, however. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -21° currently and falling. The polar vortex is indeed with us as we struggle to get to a high today of -12°.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and still very foggy at just past 6AM. The fog is low and it is actually difficult to see my doxies at the end of their long 25 foot leash.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is finally lifting with 9C temps as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 2C ... bright, blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Fresh. Forecasted to head up to about 7C for the high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C as we approach 3PM. Good to see the sun once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shut the door. Not that it lets in the cold but that it lets out the coziness." Mark Twain


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... we've inched up to just over 4C ...... got to love love the blue sky and sunshine though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 6PM with clearing skies.


----------



## SINC

-20° and falling this morning, but we are forecast for a high of -11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 5C with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -20° and falling this morning, but we are forecast for a high of 11° today.


Wow, that is some temperature swing. It will feel like Spring once you go from -20C to +11C today. Enjoy the warm temps. :clap: Will this melt away all of your snow?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is some temperature swing. It will feel like Spring once you go from -20C to +11C today. Enjoy the warm temps. :clap: Will this melt away all of your snow?


Whoops, that was a typo, now corrected. It should have been -11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whoops, that was a typo, now corrected. It should have been -11°.


Oh, sorry to hear this. +11C temps sounded much better. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... 3C ... blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Another lovely, dry, bright, and fresh fall morning.


----------



## SINC

-15° this morning with a much warmer high today of -3°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach noon .... 4C ... sunshine and blue sky, little to no wind. Fresh. Another cool & clear day in this current stretch of fine fall weather. Chilly for here, at this time, but bright and dry. With highs each day up around 7C (or touch above). No complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 5PM. Saw our first few snow flakes this afternoon. Nothing stuck and you could count them falling from the sky. Still, it is a start.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies, lots of stars ............... and a cold -4C temp at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy -3C this morning. Should be a nice sunrise in the eastern horizon shortly.


----------



## SINC

-11° this morning and it will be a nippy western CFL semi-final here today with temps at game time about -6°. Go Riders!


----------



## kelman

0 feels like -2 light snow and waiting patiently for the BC/Montreal game to start!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C as we approach 1PM. The morning frost has all melted away.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 3C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no breeze. "Fresh". Forecasts calls for a high of about 6C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark now, but still 4C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as we approach 9PM. Going up to 10C by dawn. Good to see some warm temps once again.


----------



## SINC

-19° this morning under clear skies with a high today of -5° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling as we near 6AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 5C ... sky with some very light cloud, but mostly sunny & bright, light breeze.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and -11° as we try to get to -6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a balmy 8C here at 4PM in Lunenburg, NS, with a light rain falling. Forecasts are for temps to go as high as 15C before they once again drop to 8C by tomorrow morning.


----------



## pm-r

The Lunenburg Harbour webcam looks cool, cloudy and quite wet there Marc. But those temperatures would be welcome here.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The Lunenburg Harbour webcam looks cool, cloudy and quite wet there Marc. But those temperatures would be welcome here.


Yes, a wet and warm day here in Lunenburg, Patrick. It is now 9C and getting warmer by the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are now at nearly 10C as we approach 8PM. Still a strong drizzle outside, but it is balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 9PM. Feels like Spring once again.


----------



## SINC

A brief respite from the cold at 1° this morning, but that is our high for today as we drop back to -6° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing and balmy 16C this morning. The rain has stopped and it is warm enough to go outside in shorts and a tee shirt. Letting the warm air come into the house with the windows once again open.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 7C ... a light overcast sky, little to no wind. Change on its way for the rest of the week ... clouds and showers on the way.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> An amazing and balmy 16C this morning. The rain has stopped and it is warm enough to go outside in shorts and a tee shirt. Letting the warm air come into the house with the windows once again open.



That's a bit bizarre but nice temp for this time of year. You must be about the warmest spot in Canada. 

Or maybe the _Global Warming_ has decided to just hit Lunenburg, NS!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a bit bizarre but nice temp for this time of year. You must be about the warmest spot in Canada.
> 
> Or maybe the _Global Warming_ has decided to just hit Lunenburg, NS!!!


Yes, this area of Nova Scotia had some of the warmest temps in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

The western horizon is ablaze in reds and oranges as the sun is setting. 7C at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning, our high for the day, but little change as we drop to -9° by mid afternoon and then lower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. Woke up this morning to snow flurries greeting us as I took the doxies for their morning walk. Nothing much to speak of, just the grass is white with about 1/2 of snow, but it was a shock because this time yesterday it was 16C. Guess Winter is slowly coming to Lunenburg, NS. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our morning snow is all gone now. Still, to put things into perspective, I can only hope that the folks in Buffalo make it to this weekend. We shall see.

Video: In Buffalo, 'there's so much snow it's like plowing a brick wall' - The Globe and Mail


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Morning all. Woke up this morning to snow flurries greeting us as I took the doxies for their morning walk. Nothing much to speak of, just the grass is white with about 1/2 of snow, but it was a shock because this time yesterday it was 16C. Guess Winter is slowly coming to Lunenburg, NS. C'est la vie.



Your weather reminds me of our visits to Calgary - warm and sunny for a bit and then suddenly freezing and hail or snow with maybe a thunder/lightning or wind storm in between within a few hours.

But no comparison to the mess they're getting in the Buffalo areas. That's just bizarre!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Your weather reminds me of our visits to Calgary - warm and sunny for a bit and then suddenly freezing and hail or snow with maybe a thunder/lightning or wind storm in between within a few hours.
> 
> But no comparison to the mess they're getting in the Buffalo areas. That's just bizarre!!


My wife, who is from Calgary, spoke of these sorts of weather swings. Of course, she never saw snow in the amounts we received in her 19 winters in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 2C this afternoon. All of our morning snow is now just a recent memory.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 7C ... light overcast sky, little wind. Heavier clouds and rain on its way for later today, and overnight. Forecasts calls for a high of 9C.


----------



## Dr.G.

By Saturday, it is expected that Buffalo, NY will have received their entire average snowfall for a Winter. I can only imagine St. John's receiving it's 395cm of snow (which is their average for a year) in one week. While I was there we did get 155cm of snow in a nine day period, but that was the year we received 638cm of snow from Nov. to June, so it is all relative.

Still, we as Canadians should take a moment to wish out neighbors to the south some relief and safety for this lake-effect snow off of Lake Erie.

News - Buffalo snow: Ten insane tweets - The Weather Network


----------



## screature

Dr.G. said:


> By Saturday, it is expected that Buffalo, NY will have received their entire average snowfall for a Winter. I can only imagine St. John's receiving it's 395cm of snow (which is their average for a year) in one week. While I was there we did get 155cm of snow in a nine day period, but that was the year we received 638cm of snow from Nov. to June, so it is all relative.
> 
> *Still, we as Canadians should take a moment to wish out neighbors to the south some relief and safety* for this lake-effect snow off of Lake Erie.
> 
> News - Buffalo snow: Ten insane tweets - The Weather Network


Absolutely! 

And this is just the beginning for them. Imagine the flooding when all that snow melts.  Not to mention it isn't even winter yet and they are sure to get much more snow before the spring of 2015.

Hopefully they have a slow melt cycle because otherwise it is just another disaster waiting to happen.

1cm of snow equals 1mm of rain. Imagine if they get a warm spell and all that snow becomes water in a short period of time... Once again .

Hopefully the city planners have a disaster plan in place for flooding and if they don't they better come up with one and quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

screature said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> And this is just the beginning for them. Imagine the flooding when all that snow melts.  Not to mention it isn't even winter yet and they are sure to get much more snow before the spring of 2015.
> 
> Hopefully they have a slow melt cycle because otherwise it is just another disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> 1cm of snow equals 1mm of rain. Imagine if they get a warm spell and all that snow becomes water in a short period of time... Once again .
> 
> Hopefully the city planners have a disaster plan in place for flooding and if they don't they better come up with one and quickly.


All too true, screature. Let us hope that all in North America who are under snow conditions do not suffer that much more now, and until Spring. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 0C here as we approach 8PM.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning as we are forecast to get some rain today with a high of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C as we approach 6AM. We should get some sunshine and 8C temps today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -5° this morning as we are forecast to get some rain today with a high of 2°.


Will this wash away your snow, or is that all gone by now?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 3C at just past 9AM. Going to be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with cloudy skies now at 2PM.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 10C ... overcast, some light rain showers or drizzle, light breeze. Forecast calls for showers off & on through the day, with more clouds and heavier rain overnight and for Friday.


----------



## SINC

Now sunny and 0° at noon. We might just make our high of 2° yet. Not a drop of the rain forecast though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Somewhat sunny and 8C which will be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

No sun, but an overcast, and quite balmy 12C when we went out for a balcony break at 1:30pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 5C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and a bit of frost on the lawns with 0C temps at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

With the high for today of 3° and the current temp at 4°, I guess we've been there, done that.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> With the high for today of 3° and the current temp at 4°, I guess we've been there, done that.


Is your snow all gone now?


----------



## SINC

No and it will not be gone before we get more. The west does not enjoy the type of thaws you are used to on either coast.The ground if frozen solid from weeks of sub zero temps and it holds the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No and it will not be gone before we get more. The west does not enjoy the type of thaws you are used to on either coast.The ground if frozen solid from weeks of sub zero temps and it holds the snow.


 Sorry to hear this, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 2C this morning. No wind makes this a fine Fall day. The last of the leaves are coming off of the trees. I am surprised that they lasted this long.


----------



## SINC

Still 4° but the snow remains. All the rain has done is turn streets into a skating rink in our neighbourhood.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 11C ... heavily-overcast, rain showers, light, but increasing wind. More rains showers, and wind on the menu for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm .... 11C .... heavily-overcast, with the clouds seeming to touch the trees, very wet, and windy. It's a good taste of our "3-D" weather - dark, damp, and dismal. But it didn't keep us from enjoying some balcony time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -2C at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy -4C at just past 6AM. Still, the sky is clear and full of stars. I love to view the Fall constellations, especially Orion.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with a forecast high of -1° we've beat the mark already.


----------



## SINC

It has been snowing hard for the past few hours and -4°, so any hope of snow gone is also gone.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm .... 11C ... sun and clouds, light wind. A fine "looking and feeling" day after such a dark, (very) damp, dismal, and windy one yesterday. Short-lived I suspect ... back to clouds and rain Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and clear skies s we approach midnigh.


----------



## SINC

-8° here as we approach midnight and all that heavy, wet snow we got all day long is now a frozen block of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at nearly 7AM. Foggy outside right now, so it will most likely get warmer as the day progresses. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just past 10AM. Going to be a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Blizzards of the Century: Six insane North American snowstorms - The Weather Network

Interesting ................


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 9C ... overcast, wet, breezy. Forecast calls for the showers to stop sometime later, a little clearing possible.


----------



## pm-r

Nice and sunny with mostly blue sky here John and it has been for a while, so maybe some of it will get to you shortly, but unfortunately more heavy rain showing coming in from the west. But the wind has really dropped so it may take a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with some cloud creeping in at just past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning under clear skies and falling to -3° by afternoon and to near -30° by Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 0° this morning under clear skies and falling to -3° by afternoon and to near -30° by Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 3C this morning with a beautiful sunrise upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy but it is 10C at just past 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -3° as we continue to slide downwards all day.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 9C ... overcast, rain (showers), breezy. Feels cooler than it is. Much the same forecasted for the rest of the day (and likely the rest of the week).


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 12C with a light rain falling.



It looks like it's wet and cold and quite breezy there via the harbour webcam, and not the most ideal weather for any Bluenose II sea trials today, as she's still moored at her berth.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like it's wet and cold and quite breezy there via the harbour webcam, and not the most ideal weather for any Bluenose II sea trials today, as she's still moored at her berth.


13C now with a heavier rain falling and the winds picking up. No, not ideal weather for Bluenose II trials ............. or trying to coax my dogs outside. Still, it is warm and there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the rain stopping and the winds picking up, but it is still very mild outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -4° and since that is our high for the day, we will see no change today. Looks like lots more snow in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C at just past 6AM. The fog has lifted and stars are still visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past 10AM. The fog rolled in off of the Atlantic a few hours ago, and now is being burned off by the sun.


----------



## SINC

It has started to snow and dropped to -7°. More of the same forecast for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 17C with sunshine as we approach noon. Feels more like late Spring/early Summer than Nov. 25th.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... 9C ... overcast, light rain showers, light breeze. Damp-cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 15C as we approach 4PM. Kids are outside playing without jackets .............. and I was just outside with my dogs in my backyard in shorts and a tee shirt. This weather won't last, but it is a nice send off to Fall.


----------



## johnp

Out for some balcony time at noon .... (just a touch over) 10C ... heavily-overcast, rain, little to no wind. Definitely not t-shirt weather, but it didn't feel as 'damp-cold' as earlier. Will do such again later this afternoon ... with a little Lemon Hart to help combat the chill!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a mild 13C at just past 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -11° this morning and with a high of -9° not much to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cloudy and -11° this morning and with a high of -9° not much to look forward to today.


Hopefully, the snow will pass you by. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 8C as we near 7AM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Two years ago this month I wrote of taking 2.5 hours to travel the eye doctor in Edmonton, just 15 km away due to a huge winter storm that snarled traffic. Tomorrow is my second appointment with that same doctor and guess what? Yep: 

Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada

Snowfall warning issued for Edmonton and surrounding areas


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Two years ago this month I wrote of taking 2.5 hours to travel the eye doctor in Edmonton, just 15 km away due to a huge winter storm that snarled traffic. Tomorrow is my second appointment with that same doctor and guess what? Yep:
> 
> Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada
> 
> Snowfall warning issued for Edmonton and surrounding areas




Hmmm… sure doesn't look good for tomorrow's travel Don, maybe advisable to take their advice - "_Consider postponing non-essential travel until conditions improve. …"_ Or find a closer eye doctor??? Or another appointment day??


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 9C .... heavily-overcast, rain, little wind. "Rain Warning" in effect. Forecast calls for rain, at times heavy, for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Two years ago this month I wrote of taking 2.5 hours to travel the eye doctor in Edmonton, just 15 km away due to a huge winter storm that snarled traffic. Tomorrow is my second appointment with that same doctor and guess what? Yep:
> 
> Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada
> 
> Snowfall warning issued for Edmonton and surrounding areas


Hope the drive is safe for you, Don, and the doctor's appointment filled with good news.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with the first drops of rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain is falling now, with one to two inches of rain to fall from about midnight until noon tomorrow. Luckily, it is 7C so we are getting rain. An inch of rain would be a foot of snow.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… sure doesn't look good for tomorrow's travel Don, maybe advisable to take their advice - "_Consider postponing non-essential travel until conditions improve. …"_ Or find a closer eye doctor??? Or another appointment day??


When it takes over six months to even get an appointment, I am digging out the 4 x 4 and going for it!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> When it takes over six months to even get an appointment, I am digging out the 4 x 4 and going for it!


... safe travels, and good luck with examination Don.


----------



## johnp

At just after 1pm here .... 11C ... overcast, with barely a touch of drizzle, and rather calm. Guess the real action is to come later? The forecast is still calling for some heavy rain and winds. (overnight would be just fine!!)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> When it takes over six months to even get an appointment, I am digging out the 4 x 4 and going for it!



I think you have a Suzuki 4x4 as well Don, so you shouldn't have any problems. Unfortunately it the other drivers that get in your way and goof up and slow things down.

I have a less aggressive Suzuki 2006 Aerio 4x4 and Nokian All Weather winter tires. No problems unless the snow gets too deep. It has very low ground clearance.

Similar performance as a different Suzuki model compared to another 4x4 brand:
Suzuki SX4 vs Ford Kuga - AMAZING SNOW TEST - Slovenia - suzuki Video

Your's would do even better I imagine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When it takes over six months to even get an appointment, I am digging out the 4 x 4 and going for it!


Bon voyage, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a steady rain falling. The heavy rain (i.e., 30+mm) is to fall from midnight until dawn. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and the rain continues at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

So far, no snow has fallen and the system seems to be much weaker, or at least it looks that way on radar and most of it is confined to the southern part of Alberta. I wonder have we dodged a bullet?


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to 5C temps and heavy rain. Much of the green in Atlantic Canada is either falling as rain/sleet/hail/snow.


----------



## BigDL

Well Dr.G., how are enjoying storms, in the "Banana Belt of the Merrytimes," any hands or bunches of bananas turning yellow yet? Any Minions looking for said bananas?  

If you look at the graphic above from 07:40 hrs UTC (03:40 hrs AST) the deep green patches from my end of the country have dropped 20 cm's of Ice pellets/heavy snow. We in south-east New Brunswick are still under a heavy snow fall warning with heavy snow for the morning then tapering off to flurries/blowing snow with winds up to 70 km/h this afternoon.

The lights have stayed on here, though thousands of New Brunswickers, are without power, due to heavy wet snow and freezing rain bringing down trees(limbs) on electrical lines. 

If I may be as bold to ask, how much are you enjoying your decision to move to the Banana Belt, with shovel-able rain, after all the years of dealing with shovel-able snow in St. John's?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Well Dr.G., how are enjoying storms, in the "Banana Belt of the Merrytimes," any hands or bunches of bananas turning yellow yet? Any Minions looking for said bananas?
> 
> If you look at the graphic above from 07:40 hrs UTC (03:40 hrs AST) the deep green patches from my end of the country have dropped 20 cm's of Ice pellets/heavy snow. We in south-east New Brunswick are still under a heavy snow fall warning with heavy snow for the morning then tapering off to flurries/blowing snow with winds up to 70 km/h this afternoon.
> 
> The lights have stayed on here, though thousands of New Brunswickers, are without power, due to heavy wet snow and freezing rain bringing down trees(limbs) on electrical lines.
> 
> If I may be as bold to ask, how much are you enjoying your decision to move to the Banana Belt, with shovel-able rain, after all the years of dealing with shovel-able snow in St. John's?


BigDL, all goes well here in Lunenburg. It is also raining in St. John's, so thus far, it is a tie. Still, last year, Lunenburg received 4 feet of snow and St.John's got pounded with 19 feet of snow. So, ask me comes May. 

Venture over to The Shang when you get a chance, for some free tea or coffee at The Café Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well, it has arrived and it looks like we are in for a fun drive this morning:


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 13C .... mostly cloudy, rain has stopped (at least now), breezy. A short taste of mild before the temperature drops on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped on the east coast as well, and currently we have 4C temps with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

At 11:15am .... 15C ... some sunshine breaking through the clouds, still breezy. Good to see some sun .. it's been quite some time!! For how long? Not sure about that, but for now, it's "some" nice!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun never made it past the cloud cover, but with no rain and 4C temps and no wind, it is a quiet afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The sun never made it past the cloud cover, but with no rain and 4C temps and no wind, it is a quiet afternoon.



I might even get to see a nice sunset along with all the white rabbits that seem to showing up occasionally at Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort

but the webcam seems to be out of commission in the harbour Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## johnp

Went out for some balcony time between 1pm & 2pm ... 14C ... rather heavy clouds, no more sunny breaks, and very (cool) breezy. So much for some sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I might even get to see a nice sunset along with all the white rabbits that seem to showing up occasionally at Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort
> 
> but the webcam seems to be out of commission in the harbour Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


Clear skies and a nippy 0C at just past 10PM, Patrick. Going to be a chilly morning. We shall see.

We received 78mm of rain last night and this morning .............. almost a Lunenburg record for this date in Nov.


----------



## SINC

Cleaned both driways once, all sidewalks twice. Not even supposed to do that, but I did. Hired a snow removal firm beginning Monday. I am too old and with my heart condition, that is it for Ann and I. No more battling snow for us.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Cleaned both driways once, all sidewalks twice. Not even supposed to do that, but I did. Hired a snow removal firm beginning Monday. I am too old and with my heart condition, that is it for Ann and I. No more battling snow for us.



Smart move Don and it's just not worth the risk shovelling that heart attack snow. Even using a snow blower can be exhausting and too much!!

As far as I'm concerned, if we ever get enough snow to block our driveway, we'll just stay home. No need to get out.


----------



## SINC

It has finally stopped snowing, but for how long? They say it will snow until this evening before it is finished. The pile on our wall is 19 inches deep. Both driveways are once again blocked, but daughter will get out with her Nissan 4 x 4 and leave the rest for me once again at some time today. I intend to do only about 20 minutes at a time today as I ache from yesterday's efforts. The wind is bitterly cold at almost -30° and as you can see below, the snowfall warning remains in effect (by the red letters) for Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cleaned both driways once, all sidewalks twice. Not even supposed to do that, but I did. Hired a snow removal firm beginning Monday. I am too old and with my heart condition, that is it for Ann and I. No more battling snow for us.


Sounds like a wise decision, Sinc. Luckily, your snow is not heavy and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C this morning, but with no wind, all is quiet.


----------



## fjnmusic

Don't even. Yup, that's my assessment from Sherwood Park.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Don't even. Yup, that's my assessment from Sherwood Park.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Don't even" what??? Ask? Pray for you?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sounds like a wise decision, Sinc. Luckily, your snow is not heavy and wet.


This snow is so tightly packed due to the wind forcing and compacting it into every nook and cranny, it is very heavy indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> This snow is so tightly packed due to the wind forcing and compacting it into every nook and cranny, it is very heavy indeed.


Sounds like the sort of snow we would get in St. John's in late Jan. to mid-Feb. when it was cold and 100km/h winds would come roaring out of the west with 50+cm of dry snow going all over the place. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... presently 6C ... blue sky and sunshine, cold wind. Wind to pick up to quite strong, and temperature to fall below freezing by this evening. Could see flurries overnight and Saturday morning. Forecast calls for a low of about -3C, and with the wind, a significant chill factor. Quite a change from the 'balmy' conditions most of this week!!


----------



## pm-r

Back to normal after the the strong winds took out our power last night. Now back to normal with power and overcast and a typical November day.

It seems it caused a tree to fall across the power lines, but it must have been on the main high voltage lines that feed our and a very large area that was affected. Quite unusual.

But luckily it was out for only 2 1/2 hrs apparently, but we just went to bed shortly after 8:30pm as not much to do anyway in the candle, coal oil lamps and flashlight light. And I must say the small $3.00 LED flashlights we picked up from our local DollarDen are sure handy and useful.

Also thankful that it was repaired so quickly as we have to rely solely on electricity for our heat and light. Sortof miss our old Osbourne air tight wood burner we had in our old house. But we don't miss the ash it could cause. 

I hope everyone keeps safe and warm, especially with some of the snow and very cold temps some are getting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Patrick, good to hear that you are safe and sound after the power outage.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy -2C with some frost in the grass.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A nippy -2C with some frost in the grass.


Nippy? I'll show you nippy. Check out our wind chill this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> A nippy -2C with some frost in the grass.


At least you still see your grassy lawn. 

More northerly a snow cover graces my yard. Not western lands cold but we're at -11ºC (windchill of -17ºC) bright and sunny with huge light levels reflecting off the new white snow quite pleasant really, especially looking out of the windows of a cozy warm house. 

Spring like weather forecasted for next week, we shall patiently wait for that. May have to cut the grass again if the snow melt and the warmth starts the growing process once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nippy? I'll show you nippy. Check out our wind chill this morning.


Yikes!!! I have not experienced that sort of cold since the Christmas my wife and I spent in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> At least you still see your grassy lawn.
> 
> More northerly a snow cover graces my yard. Not western lands cold but we're at -11ºC (windchill of -17ºC) bright and sunny with huge light levels reflecting off the new white snow quite pleasant really, especially looking out of the windows of a cozy warm house.
> 
> Spring like weather forecasted for next week, we shall patiently wait for that. May have to cut the grass again if the snow melt and the warmth starts the growing process once again.


Yes, we heard that your area of NB got hit with lots of snow, Dana. We got over 3 inches of rain here in Lunenburg with that storm, but you folks got pounded.

It is going up to 11C with some sun on Monday. My neighbor said we should do our last mowing of the lawn on that day. I just can't see myself mowing the lawn on Dec. 1st, but we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and very sunny as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

We have now dropped to -31° with the wind chill now at -43°. I am off to CTC to pick up a few things even though I do not want to go out there.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ... -1C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Some snow, ice, and black ice overnight ... large number of road accidents this morning. Forecast calls for a high of about 2C ... and down to as low as -8C overnight.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We have now dropped to -31° with the wind chill now at -43°. I am off to CTC to pick up a few things even though I do not want to go out there.



Gheese Don, that's colder than brass monkey weather!! 

Keep safe and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have now dropped to -31° with the wind chill now at -43°. I am off to CTC to pick up a few things even though I do not want to go out there.


XX)XX)XX)


----------



## johnp

Went out to our balcony at !:30pm ..... with the sun (du jour) coming in on us, it was an enjoyed "fresh & cool" break ... along with a 'shot' of Lemon Hart, we stayed for close to an hour. Suspect neighbours who may hav seen us, thought we were nuts!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Went out to our balcony at !:30pm ..... with the sun (du jour) coming in on us, it was an enjoyed "fresh & cool" break ... along with a 'shot' of Lemon Hart, we stayed for close to an hour. Suspect neighbours who may hav seen us, thought we were nuts!!


John, as they say, "Any port in a storm". Do what makes you and Jean feel right. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife were just out at 7PM on our back deck with a glass of red wine, watching the doxies run around the back yard in -2C temps by the light of the half moon in the eastern sky. It is a clear sky with no wind, so it was a nice moment together.


----------



## SINC

Uh, no, we won't be doing that here anytime soon! 

Looks like a break for us by next weekend though. Meanwhile the extreme cold weather warning remains in place. Good thing the grey Cup game is not here this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice -1C with a fine sunrise forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C. Turning out to be a fine Sunday.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... presently -3C ... clear, blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Beautiful, 'fresh', fall day. A high expected around the freezing mark, or slightly above.


----------



## SINC

The cold weather warning has been lifted now that the wind chill is only -31°.


----------



## pm-r

Good grief, the *cold* weather warning has been lifted…??? Maybe they mean *extreme cold* temps???

I guess it's a lot better than those -30C and -40±C temps, and maybe they just consider 0C to be T-shirt temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy as we get set to close out another Sunday afternoon and the month of November.


----------



## johnp

It was ... -1C ... when we went out just before noon for a (short) balcony break. We'll go out again about 1:30pm when the sun will have come around, and hopefully, we will be able to stay out longer. It's fresh, and cool weather for these parts .. but it's sure some 'good' looking and tasting air .. so no real complaints.


----------



## johnp

We managed some outside balcony time from 1:20pm to 2:05pm ... the sun sure looked nice, but at a temperature at/around freezing, it didn't seem to provide much in the way of heat!! A good fresh air break though ... but not unhappy to be inside in some warmth once again!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We managed some outside balcony time from 1:20pm to 2:05pm ... the sun sure looked nice, but at a temperature at/around freezing, it didn't seem to provide much in the way of heat!! A good fresh air break though ... but not unhappy to be inside in some warmth once again!!


My wife and I were just out on our back deck at 7PM with a glass of red wine ......... and 10C temps. There is no wind, but the clouds obscure the view of any stars. Still, it was nice to just sit outside once again.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> My wife and I were just out on our back deck at 7PM with a glass of red wine ......... and 10C temps. There is no wind, but the clouds obscure the view of any stars. Still, it was nice to just sit outside once again.


Sounds great Marc!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc!!


It is, John. It is still cloudy but still 10C with temps being forecast to going up to 11 to 13C tomorrow depending upon how much sun we get tomorrow afternoon. My neighbor is counting on this to mow his lawn for the last time. I am going to put up my Christmas decorations outside while I still can without freezing off my fingers. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The wind has died down giving us some relief with a wind chill today of -24° and a temperature of -19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds great Marc!!


It was, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and windy at 7AM, but with 11C temps it is a balmy morning.


----------



## BigDL

Well the temperature has been on a roller coaster ride.

+9ºC staying warm today cloudy and wet but this the top of the roller coaster, tomorrow we shall head for the bottom -13ºC but we'er treated to the sun popping out along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Well the temperature has been on a roller coaster ride.
> 
> +9ºC staying warm today cloudy and wet but this the top of the roller coaster, tomorrow we shall head for the bottom -13ºC but we'er treated to the sun popping out along the riverbank.


Any snow melt will soon freeze. Walk carefully, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 13C as we approach noon here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 0C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Another pretty, but cool & fresh day here on the usually wet coast at this time of the year. Forecast calls for some change as the week goes on ... maybe we'll be back to some normal temperatures by the weekend?


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful setting sun is forming in the western horizon. My wife just went off to get a bottle of wine so we can sit on our back deck in 13C temps and enjoy the sunset ............. and a nice Merlot.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at just past 7PM. With no wind, my wife and I are enjoying an after dinner glass of wine out on the back deck as I point out the various constellations in the evening sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, even though it is 10C as we approach 10PM, I am going to close the windows. Still, it was nice to let in some fresh air.


----------



## SINC

Slowly working our way into the banana belt by counting up to 0° by the weekend!


----------



## BigDL

Going for the bottom of the temperature roller coaster -8º Clear and sunny today. The temperature is predicted to go as low as -11ºC. Tomorrow the temperature roller coaster will be heading to +10ºC and we'll have rain along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as a nice sunrise is forming in the east at 7AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... (just shy of) 1C ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 0C out on the back deck. Hot tea rather than the glass of wine my wife and I shared yesterday is the drink of preference today. Still, a nice sunset is forming in the western horizon and there is no wind to speak of.


----------



## johnp

Before the sun came around, it was about 4C out on our balcony (noon hour) for our first break. It felt much more pleasant when we went out again at 1:30pm, when the sun had come around and started to bless us (directly) with a little of its warmth!! The forecast calls for a return to more 'normal' weather and temperatures by Thursday.


----------



## SINC

A much better day and week for us ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 5C at just past 6AM. Might get some rain a bit later today, but that does not need to be shoveled.


----------



## BigDL

Presently -6ºC cloudy and still on the temperature roller coaster. 

Along the riverbank we shall experience snow (2-5cm), freezing rain then rain as the temperature rises to plus 10 this afternoon along with wind up to 60 km/h on this wild ride.

Heading into a trough of the temperature roller coaster tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Presently -6ºC cloudy and still on the temperature roller coaster.
> 
> Along the riverbank we shall experience snow (2-5cm), freezing rain then rain as the temperature rises to plus 10 this afternoon along with wind up to 60 km/h on this wild ride.
> 
> Heading into a trough of the temperature roller coaster tomorrow.


This is a real up and down ride, BigDL.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

As of 9:30am .... (a touch over) 1C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, little wind. According to the forecast, the last in our current line of sunny, dry and cold weather, a change on the way, starting tomorrow -- clouds, rain, and milder temperatures on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 12C as we approach 4PM here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

It is bright sunlight and -4°, the warmest we have been in many weeks, but the wind at 17 makes it seem much colder.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ..... it was 6C (on our balcony) when we were out for our 'noon' break ... the highest temperature we've registered in quite some time. The sky's still mostly blue, and we look forward to some sunshine hitting us when we go out next (about 1:30pm).


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 1pm ..... it was 6C (on our balcony) when we were out for our 'noon' break ... the highest temperature we've registered in quite some time. The sky's still mostly blue, and we look forward to some sunshine hitting us when we go out next (about 1:30pm).


No sunshine here, John, and with 12C temps it is tempting to go out on our back deck, but a misty drizzle and fog makes it a better option to stay indoors.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2:30pm .... just came inside from an enjoyable break (from 1:40pm) outside on the balcony in the sun ... heh, it's not the sun of summer, but it was bright, and did carry some warmth with it. An enjoyed break, but inside (mostly kitchen) 'duties' called, and I had to respond, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 7PM with a heavy fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C ............ thunder and lightening ............ pouring rain. Does not feel like Dec. 3rd.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies and lots of morning stars to be seen at 6AM. This now is starting to feel like early December.


----------



## SINC

A decent day in store for us and a surprising upward trend for next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

At noon ... 7C ... mostly overcast, little wind. Our day of change ... milder temperature, and system coming in with more clouds and rain later today. Much the same forecasted for the next couple of days ... back to more normal temperatures, and wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a beautiful sunset in the western sky. The conclusion to a fine Fall day.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly clear and sunny today. The temperature roller coaster started off at +1ºC this morning and rose to +2º at noon then began the downward trend to -2º currently and is heading for a brisk -14ºC by morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C temps this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy -3C this morning at just past 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

A steep drop on the temperature roller coaster to -14ºC along the riverbank.

Clear and sunny today. To make up for the cold the winds are calm, the high for the day -7ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> A steep drop on the temperature roller coaster to -14ºC along the riverbank.
> 
> Clear and sunny today. To make up for the cold the winds are calm, the high for the day -7ºC.


Is there still snow on the ground?


----------



## SINC

-11° this morning on the way to a high today of -4°, a single degree above our average of -5° for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 7C ... overcast, light rain, little wind. Forecast calls for much the same for the day, and Saturday.


----------



## SINC

We are headed the wrong way as we have now dropped to -13° at noon. We will never get back to -4° today, EC fails again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C at just past 5PM with a beautiful sunset forming in the west. It is a bit nippy to be out on the deck with a glass of wine, so my wife and I shall enjoy the sunset from inside our den.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Is there still snow on the ground?


The weather on Wednesday supplied periods of heavy rain that lowered much of the snow.

As with the spring the snow is mostly gone but patches remain in (my yard) in the places of shade or where the snow was piled by ploughs, snow throwers and such implements of snow removal.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> The weather on Wednesday supplied periods of heavy rain that lowered much of the snow.
> 
> As with the spring the snow is mostly gone but patches remain in (my yard) in the places of shade or where the snow was piled by ploughs, snow throwers and such implements of snow removal.


Well, I am dreaming and hoping for a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nearly full moon shines brightly in the clear skies in the eastern horizon. -4C temps at just past 7PM.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I am dreaming and hoping for a green Christmas. We shall see.


Given the odds and if you have been a very good boy this year a green Christmas may come your way in Lunenburg.



WeatherDoctor said:


> *Coastal Nova Scotia does not fair much better, being white only about 40 percent of the time.* For much of the northern tier of Canada, however, the odds are a near certainty for a white Christmas. Four major cities had a perfect record of white Christmases over the last 30 years in the study record: Quebec City, Quebec; Thunder Bay, Ontario; Yellowknife, Northwest Territories and Iqaluit, Nunavut.


White Christmas


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning and with a high today of -7° little change.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Given the odds and if you have been a very good boy this year a green Christmas may come your way in Lunenburg.
> 
> 
> 
> White Christmas


BigDL, in 37 years in St. John's, we only had two times where there was a white Christmas. I am hoping that year one here in Lunenburg will see green grass in the back yard on Christmas morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning, with a nice and bright nearly full moon low in the western skies at nearly 630AM. A quiet start to the weekend.


----------



## BigDL

-3ºC, cloudy with chance of flurries then changing over to rain as temperatures to +5ºC, along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy at just past 10AM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 10C .... heavily-overcast, rain, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling as we approach 5PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2pm .... 11C .... very heavily-overcast (the clouds seem to touching the trees!!), heavy rain, little wind. Just came inside from a balcony break ...


----------



## SINC

Uh oh, always something.


----------



## pm-r

Those warnings are not good and our BC News was showing and mentioning the atrocious icy conditions in some areas and it's no doubt moving east.

Amazingly to me, they didn't mention to only drive if and when necessary, but I guess they didn't have to with all the professional truck drivers shown stuck or off the highways. Not good at all for any driver to be out in those conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C at just past midnight. A balmy night/morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh oh, always something.


Yuk. I would rather have snow than freezing rain. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light rain falling as we approach 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

The temperature roller coaster is at it again. 

At 08:30 Ast it is -3ºC, cloudy and windy. Along the riverbank we have an abnormal trend happening, the temperature shall be dropping to -6ºC this afternoon and then dipping to -18ºC over night.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with a very pleasant December high of -1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with the sun starting to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ....... 10C ... a quite clear and bright sky, no wind. A lovely morning on the go, nice break before the next wet system comes in.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet afternoon. With 1C temps and a bit of sun, it is actually a nice day to be outside walking the dogs.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -4°, but the light wind is still chilling.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... just came inside from a half-hour "sit, drink, and chat" time out on the balcony .... 13C ... some light clouds, but still a mostly bright sky, and very little wind. A fine day after the dark & dismal, and drenching we got Saturday.


----------



## SINC

A nippy -18° now as we prepare for nearly a week of above zero temperatures and a high today of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C this morning. Heavy rains are headed our way comes Wed., but that means warmer temps as well.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 11C ... light overcast, light wind. Calm before the storm!! Rain Warning in effect -- heavy rain and winds on the way ... to last overnight and much of tomorrow. Could see 100mm of the wet stuff in total.


----------



## BigDL

Well the temperature only dipped to -17 this morning with the feel like going for -28ºC. 

The day was mainly sunny and clear with the high temperature of -10ºC, presently -12ºC and heading for a low of -15ºC overnight along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C temps with warmer weather on the way.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning and we will try to put a + sign in front of that same temperature for our high for today. Forecast calls for a week of melting which will make our crescent all but impassible with a 20 inch snow pack at the moment. It is now 12 days since the storm and still no residential clearing in our area of town.


----------



## BigDL

Presently -10ºC, cloudy with a warming trend to a high of 0ºC with snow flurries changing to snow tonight and then changing over to freezing rain then heavy rain along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -7° this morning and we will try to put a + sign in front of that same temperature for our high for today. Forecast calls for a week of melting which will make our crescent all but impassible with a 20 inch snow pack at the moment. It is now 12 days since the storm and still no residential clearing in our area of town.


I find that amazing, Sinc. It is not like you folks in St. A. don't pay municipal taxes and the town is bankrupt. Personally, I would be outraged. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with cloudy skies but no wind. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with heavy rainfall on the way tomorrow. Still, it does not have to be shoveled.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am .... 14C ... overcast, wet, and windy. Many localized power outages in the lower Mainland and other parts of the south coast. Might see a break later today, before the next big one hits for Wednesday. It's west coast late-fall wet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 11am .... 14C ... overcast, wet, and windy. Many localized power outages in the lower Mainland and other parts of the south coast. Might see a break later today, before the next big one hits for Wednesday. It's west coast late-fall wet!!


I have been hearing that this is a "storm of the century" event. Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are heading into wet week but one with no minus temps. I can deal with that. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9QLn7gM-hY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN7LW0Y00kE

With apologies to Bing Crosby and Dean Martin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter in Lunenburg, NL.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> As we head to 11am .... 14C ... overcast, wet, and windy. Many localized power outages in the lower Mainland and other parts of the south coast. Might see a break later today, before the next big one hits for Wednesday. It's west coast late-fall wet!!




We've had some pretty good downpours but only a few short strong gusts, and the presently barely a breeze and the grey sky is trying to clear with the sun poking through.

What I don't understand is some of the BC Ferries cancellations and postponed, like:
- Swartz Bay-Tsawwassen and Tsawwassen-Swartz Bay until 11:00am

while the other similar sailings are On Time and As scheduled like:
- Tsawwassen-Gulf Islands and Swartz Bay-Gulf Islands

It seems a bit bizarre that the main early Tsawwassen-Swartz Bay sailings were cancelled, yet the Tsawwassen-Gulf Islands sailings weren't. Both over the same nasty open waters with a strong S-E winds. 

Oh well, thank gosh I don't have to do the old Saanichton to James Island trip of years ago - it was just God awful with those winds. No shelter between Seattle and James Island, so there were some pretty big waves.


----------



## johnp

We had a break in the wind and rain for the noon hour ... it became very calm, quite bright, and 16C out on our balcony ... an opportunity to sit and enjoy the "mildness" of it all.

At just after 1pm ... the sky is now a mix of some heavy, dark clouds, and a few bright breaks, and some increasing wind -- some early signs that 'round two' of this storm is on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

We've reached out high for the day already at 6° and things are a mess. Every sidewalk is covered now in glare ice. When this kind of weather occurs, the ground is still frozen so deeply that as snow melts and begins to run with water, the ground freezes it. It reminds me of throwing water on a sheet of ice which freezes again almost instantly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've reached out high for the day already at 6° and things are a mess. Every sidewalk is covered now in glare ice. When this kind of weather occurs, the ground is still frozen so deeply that as snow melts and begins to run with water, the ground freezes it. It reminds me of throwing water on a sheet of ice which freezes again almost instantly.


tptptptp Someone should invite your mayor over to your house so he can experience this mess, Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with pouring rain out of the northeast, along with strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... 14C ... heavily-overcast, rain showers, light wind. Heavy rain, and strong winds seem to have subsided. A short break before the next system hits .... they've been one after another for the past few days. Quite typical late-fall weather, except for the above-average temperatures of late ... set several new day/date highs in these parts yesterday, and forecasted to set a few more today.


----------



## SINC

Currently 6°, but no water anywhere. The ground is so frozen, the frost as it comes out freezes any moisture making it glare ice. Below are shots of my driveway that was bare concrete two days ago. The white area is frost and the dark areas are glare ice. No melting whatsoever.

The dark area at top of each pic is what passes for a road after 20 inches of snow two weeks ago tomorrow that is still not cleared.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently 6°, but no water anywhere. The ground is so frozen, the frost as it comes out freezes any moisture making it glare ice. Below are shots of my driveway that was bare concrete two days ago. The white area is frost and the dark areas are glare ice. No melting whatsoever.
> 
> The dark area at top of each pic is what passes for a road after 20 inches of snow two weeks ago tomorrow that is still not cleared.


I would not want to try and walk on that ice, Sinc. Do you ever use environmentally friendly salt?


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and it is still raining. We just passed the 3 inch mark for rainfall, with another inch by tomorrow at dawn.


----------



## johnp

A balmy 15C for our time out on our balcony during noon .... with an overcast sky, rain, and light wind. The sky was darker, the rain still falling, and the temperature had dropped to 14C for our second balcony break (after 1pm). For December 10 ... no complaints!!


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with pouring rain. We should go over the 4 inch mark by dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 10C with pouring rain. We should go over the 4 inch mark by dawn.



It sounds like you're getting pounded with a Pineapple Express and it's accompanying deluge of rain as we are Marc.

At least we escaped a bit from some areas further up Vancouver Island. Port Alberni valley got hit with 190mm (7.7") and Kennedy Lake, a bit further up the valley but not too populated got pounded with 400MM (almost 16"!!!!).

I don't know our actual total, but at times it's more than our rain gutters can handle and it cascades onto our deck like a waterfall. One word - WET!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I would not want to try and walk on that ice, Sinc. Do you ever use environmentally friendly salt?


That is the only kind of salt we have ever used in years. Still, we prefer to use sand for better traction.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like you're getting pounded with a Pineapple Express and it's accompanying deluge of rain as we are Marc.
> 
> At least we escaped a bit from some areas further up Vancouver Island. Port Alberni valley got hit with 190mm (7.7") and Kennedy Lake, a bit further up the valley but not too populated got pounded with 400MM (almost 16"!!!!).
> 
> I don't know our actual total, but at times it's more than our rain gutters can handle and it cascades onto our deck like a waterfall. One word - WET!!!


It was that massive nor'easter that brought a great deal of snow from ON to NB. We escaped with just lots of wind and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That is the only kind of salt we have ever used in years. Still, we prefer to use sand for better traction.


Good idea, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a nice sunrise forming in the eastern horizon, and it is 9C right now. It finally stopped raining.


----------



## SINC

Once again we remain at 6°, our high for the day and it has been tuck there since this time yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still 10C as we now approach 1PM. This helps things to dry our a bit.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... 11C ... overcast, light breeze. Another wet system heading in, and should reach us soon - forecast calls for more heavy rain and strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and still 10C at 3PM. I broke down and pulled out my shorts and a tee shirt to sit outside watching the doxies play in the wet grass. They were having fun and I was enjoying getting a bit of free Vitamin D.


----------



## johnp

Out for some balcony time at 11:40am ... 10C ... heavily-overcast, raining, 'cool' breeze. Seems what was to come our way by late-morning, has arrived.


----------



## SINC

Still 5°, but as snow melts on rooftops and runs onto concrete, we now have skating rinks on both driveways and all sidewalks. This is worse than lots of snow and far more dangerous. Time to get out the salt and sand tomorrow, I dare not try and walk on it to spread anything today while it is still wet on top.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no wind and 7C temps as we approach 11PM. Going to be a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning and with a high of 5° today the melt continues. Melt off rooftops, freeze on sidewalk and driveways. Grrr.


----------



## BigDL

+5ºC cloudy with chance of showers. Recovering from the 122mm of rain and subsequent flooding along the riverbank.

Video and Pictures of Water Damage Caused by 122mm of Rain in a Day.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ..... 11C ... a mostly clear sky, sunshine (what's that light!!), light wind. A nice looking morning after the big blow overnight. Lots of vegetation and other damages were seen on my early-am walk. Some areas still without power.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> +5ºC cloudy with chance of showers. Recovering from the 122mm of rain and subsequent flooding along the riverbank.
> 
> Video and Pictures of Water Damage Caused by 122mm of Rain in a Day.



Man, that's a lot of rain and water and damage, and I sure hope everyone is safe and now at least a bit drier after some of their ordeals.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and foggy. Still, it is a balmy afternoon.


----------



## johnp

A sunny and bright afternoon here .... 14C in the shade, when we went out on our balcony for our first break before and during a bit of the noon hour. Bright, unclouded, and actually warm sunshine on our balcony for our second, and extended break, from 1:30pm to now.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with the fog lifting.


----------



## SINC

overcast and -6° this morning with a high today of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C now that the fog has been burned off.


----------



## SINC

-2° as we edge closer to our high of +2° under cloudy skies.


----------



## johnp

At 11:30 .... (a touch above) 9C ... a clearing sky, with sunshine, light wind.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> Man, that's a lot of rain and water and damage, and I sure hope everyone is safe and now at least a bit drier after some of their ordeals.


Things have returned to what passes as normal along the riverbank.

Part of the issue is the riverbank is on a tidal river. When the Bay of Fundy tide rises the river runs backward twice a day for aways past our area. When the tide is high no incoming water from the river drainage basin, drains. Other places in south-east NB was from the infrastructure being overwhelmed by the volume of the flow.

I just glad it wasn't snow. The phrase I hate to hear is stalled and intensifying which this storm did. Thankfully for our area it was mostly a rain event. The snow from this So'easter was to the west due to the track coming over land in NB. Northern NB, Quebec and Ontario were effected by this storm, sorry 'bout that.

The temperature today was/is around plus 4 or 5ºC broken cloud and we're out of the temperature roller coaster for the foreseeable future. 

Daytime highs plus 3ºC to -1ºC until next Friday with night time low going from -1ºC to -5ºC which seem to be in the normal range for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Things have returned to what passes as normal along the riverbank.
> 
> Part of the issue is the riverbank is on a tidal river. When the Bay of Fundy tide rises the river runs backward twice a day for aways past our area. When the tide is high no incoming water from the river drainage basin, drains. Other places in south-east NB was from the infrastructure being overwhelmed by the volume of the flow.
> 
> I just glad it wasn't snow. The phrase I hate to hear is stalled and intensifying which this storm did. Thankfully for our area it was mostly a rain event. The snow from this So'easter was to the west due to the track coming over land in NB. Northern NB, Quebec and Ontario were effected by this storm, sorry 'bout that.
> 
> The temperature today was/is around plus 4 or 5ºC broken cloud and we're out of the temperature roller coaster for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Daytime highs plus 3ºC to -1ºC until next Friday with night time low going from -1ºC to -5ºC which seem to be in the normal range for this time of year.


Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with cloudy skies at just past 5PM. No viewing of the meteorite shower tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C this morning with clear skies and a nice half moon and Venus up above.


----------



## SINC

-6° now and with a high of -4° not much change to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C this morning. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now and 5C at noon. Still, it is a quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and with it a sudden drop in temperature to -9°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am .... 4C .... a mostly blue and sunny sky, little to no wind. Lovely looking morning on the go. Forecast calls for a mostly sunny day.


----------



## BigDL

0ºC mainly cloudy with the high going for +1ºC, rain then snow as temperatures fall back to -1ºC with a chance of freezing drizzle.

Apparently I was tad over optimistic for decent weather this coming week with this Special Weather Statement.



Environment Canada said:


> Special weather statement in effect for:
> 
> Moncton and Southeast New Brunswick
> Possibility of significant snowfall for extreme eastern sections of the region near the Nova Scotia border.
> 
> A low pressure system southeast of Nova Scotia this morning is forecast to intensify as it tracks northward today. There is some uncertainty in the storm track and there is a potential for up to 15 centimetres of snow for extreme eastern sections of the region near the Nova Scotia border. Precipitation is expected to end tonight as the low moves away and a ridge of high pressure pushes in from the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still 5C at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine continues, but we have only climbed back to -6° where we began this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -13° on the way up to -4° for our high.


----------



## BigDL

-2ºC mainly clear with a risk of freezing drizzle this morning. Temperature steady around +1ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy. A quiet morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 3C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, calm. A frosty early-morning ... fresh. Wet system to come in later.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine but like the other day, we slid to -17° in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 2C at 9PM.


----------



## BigDL

-2ºC mainly cloudy with the high +1ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is forming in the east, with 1C temps and no wind. A nice day is upon us.


----------



## SINC

-6° under scattered cloud and we will struggle to rise to our high of just -5° today.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 8C ... overcast, quite calm. Feels cooler. Rain on it's way.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy, but with no wind, it is a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A somewhat cloudy morning, although the moon is peaking through the slowly drifting clouds. At 1C, it is a quiet morning.


----------



## BigDL

-3ºC cloudy with a risk of freezing drizzle then going downhill from there, freezing rain, snow, snow at times heavily then rain along the riverbank. The high hanging around 0ºC.


----------



## SINC

-7° under cloudy skies and we will try to get up to -4° for a high.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 9C .... overcast, light rain showers, very light wind. Much the same forecasted for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with heavy rain at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with some sunshine today. Seeing that we now sit at our high for the day, little change as the day wears on.


----------



## BigDL

1ºC with periods of rain and drizzle changing over to periods of snow this afternoon along the riverbank. Temperature dropping to 0ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain finally stopped overnight and it is now 7C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C as we near noon.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 9C ... overcast, light rain, little to no wind. More rain to come in later for overnight and Friday.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> 1ºC with periods of rain and drizzle changing over to periods of snow this afternoon along the riverbank. Temperature dropping to 0ºC.



Just curious, but, is the weather so unique and localized in Moncton that you get separate forecasts for just "_*...along the riverbank*_"???


----------



## johnp

No sunshine for our balcony breaks today .... but rather mild for this time of year ... 11C when we were out last. As we approach 2:30pm, it's 10C, heavily-overcast, and the rain has arrived.


----------



## SINC

-15° under partial cloud with a high today of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern skies.


----------



## BigDL

-2ºC cloudy with a dusting of snow with chances of snow to fall along the riverbank.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... 10C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, after a wet overnight and early morning, some breeze. A break before the next system comes in today, and for Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a very light snow falling as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-9° under clear skies and headed up to -1° today, a pretty decent temperature for December and 5° or so above the long term average.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 0C with clear skies at just past 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

With temperatures ranging between -2ºC (presently) and 0ºC under cloudy skies we may see snow flurries along the riverbank to add to the dusting of snow already down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C this morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... 9C ... overcast, with a cool, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with some clouds in the sky as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clearing skies at just past 7AM. One more day of Fall ........... and then .............................................


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with a high of -2° and flurries today.


----------



## BigDL

Pretty much "déjà vu all over again" along the riverbank with -2ºC to -1ºC and a chance of snow flurries again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and cloudy, but with no wind, it is just a quiet last day of Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last day of Fall .........................


----------



## kelman

1C, a little cloudy, almost no wind, streets are too quiet, must be at the malls.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am .... 11C ... cloudy, but quite bright, dry (yea!!), little to no wind. A nice morning to kick of Christmas week.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and very quiet as we approach 6PM.


----------



## kelman

0C calm no wind, sun just going down for the night


----------



## Dr.G.

2C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## BigDL

-4ºC cloudy a chance of snow flurries with a high temperature going for -2ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

-5° thi morning under partial cloud and little room for improvement with a high today of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clearing skies at just past 7AM. A fine way to start Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like the sun was right on schedule again.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like the sun was right on schedule again.


True ................ :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and cloudy as we approach 2PM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A white Christmas this year????? This is what EC's David Phillips has to say about this situation.

"And this year? The four cities are headed for another white Dec. 25. Major centres on the east and west coasts – Vancouver, Victoria, Halifax, Fredericton, Charlottetown and St. John’s – are not. Edmonton may be white, but Calgary isn’t expected to be. Central Canada is a mix, with Montreal likely to have a white Christmas while Toronto is not."


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Well, I am dreaming and hoping for agreen Christmas. We shall see.





BigDL said:


> Given the odds and if you have been a very good boy this year a green Christmas may come your way in Lunenburg.
> 
> 
> 
> White Christmas





Dr.G. said:


> A white Christmas this year????? This is what EC's David Phillips has to say about this situation.
> 
> "And this year? The four cities are headed for another white Dec. 25. Major centres on the east and west coasts – Vancouver, Victoria, Halifax, Fredericton, Charlottetown and St. John’s – are not. Edmonton may be white, but Calgary isn’t expected to be. Central Canada is a mix, with Montreal likely to have a white Christmas while Toronto is not."


*Well! Someone must have been a very good boy this year to have this Christmas predictions of a post tropical Green Christmas of rain and 13ºC, in Lunenburg Town.*


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> *Well! Someone must have been a very good boy this year to have this Christmas predictions of a post tropical Green Christmas of rain and 13ºC, in Lunenburg Town.*


Well, with apologies to Bing Crosby and Irving Berlin, I'm dreaming of a GREEN Christmas. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSUT8Inl14[/ame]


----------



## BigDL

-4ºC and cloudy the high for the day +1ºC over the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 1C at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with light flurries this morning at 4° with a high of zero today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still overcast and 3C at just past 10AM. Rain and 11C temps are being forecast for Christmas Day. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am ... 8C ... heavily-overcast, wet, breezy. Much the same for the rest of the day, with rain heavy at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

First real snow of the year. About 2cm have fallen so far. Luckily, with lots of rain in the forecast for the next two days, it will all be washed away by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and we received about 3cm of snow today.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with light flurries again today. Now -5° with a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 4C at just past 6AM. Much of the snow is melting away, and soon it shall only be a memory. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

-1ºC cloudy with all kinds of weather on the way. Snow flurries with a chance of freezing drizzle this morning, fog then rain this afternoon along the riverbank as the temperature rises to +5ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 7C temps as we approach 1PM. All of the snow is now officially gone.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10:30am .... 10C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light breeze. Looks good after the clouds and rain!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy now with temps just over 8C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was so warm today here in Lunenburg, that when the fog lifted a bit good old Santa was seen out on the local golf course. Currently, it is just over 9C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds are blowing around a light drizzle this morning .............. but with 14C temps. Feels like Spring once again.


----------



## SINC

Light snow and -12°, our high for the day as we sink to near -20° by this evening for a chilly Christmas day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Light snow and -12°, our high for the day as we sink to near -20° by this evening for a chilly Christmas day.


You should have asked Santa for a green Christmas. Maybe next year. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

A Merry ChristmasDay to all!

It looks like a mostly sunny day here for us and just a bit above freezing at 9am with a high of 7C forecast. Still the roofs are covered with a thick white frost and some small glistening frozen drops in the bare trees to give things a bit of a Christmasy look. Quite pretty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas weather breaks records in Atlantic Canada - Canada - CBC News

15C as we approach 3PM. As I said before, this feels more like the end of May rather than the end of December.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... 8C ... sky mostly cloudy, but some blue & sunshine breaking on the horizon, and hopefully, heading our way as it did yesterday, light wind. A good weather day for those having to travel locally.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Christmas weather breaks records in Atlantic Canada - Canada - CBC News
> 
> 15C as we approach 3PM. As I said before, this feels more like the end of May rather than the end of December.



Good grief Marc. Definitely the banana belt area for Canada.

It's no doubt going to be T-shirt, shorts and G&T on the porch for you today, and maybe skip the rum and eggnog. Naw,,, have them both.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief Marc. Definitely the banana belt area for Canada.
> 
> It's no doubt going to be T-shirt, shorts and G&T on the porch for you today, and maybe skip the rum and eggnog. Naw,,, have them both.


Patrick, there is rain falling and I don't like water on my turkey. So, we are warm and snug inside ............. and dry. I won't be putting a fire in the fireplace this year ...................... not with 15C temps outside and even warmer in the house. The furnace has not cut in since Tuesday. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have fallen to 8C with clear skies at 1130PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 5C at just past 7AM this morning.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning under clear skies with a wind chill of -20° and a high of -7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny (finally) and 8C temps make this a fine Boxing Day weather-wise.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10:30am .... (a touch over) 6C ... overcast, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 4C temps at just past 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -8° with temperature falling to -12° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 3C with clear skies and no wind as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C as we slowly approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Highs and lows: Newfoundland's year in weather - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

I remember it well.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11:30am ... a damp-cool 6C ... overcast, light rain showers, light wind. Chilly, a penetrating dampness.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice half moon with lots of stars and 3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very clear skies, a beautiful half moon, lots of stars and 2C temps. The end of a great day.


----------



## SINC

Temperatures will fall all day long, now at -13° with a wind chill of -20° and will drop to -20° by mid afternoon and if the wind keeps up, it will feel like -30°. Then colder overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning with 4C temps and some clouds slowly rolling in out of the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with some rain. Still, rain does not have to be shovelled.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning here with the wind chill in central Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A chilly morning here with the wind chill in central Alberta.


Sinc, I got a shiver just looking at that wind chill figure. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars overhead and 0C temps.


----------



## BigDL

Clear and sunny -3ºC the high for the day along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I got a shiver just looking at that wind chill figure. XX)


We have now fallen to -21° and with the winds forecast to pick up as the day goes on, wind chills will run to near the -40s by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have now fallen to -21° and with the winds forecast to pick up as the day goes on, wind chills will run to near the -40s by afternoon.


XX)

Stay warm and safe, mon ami. I would be dead of exposure in about five minutes if I was out walking my dogs there.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We have now fallen to -21° and with the winds forecast to pick up as the day goes on, wind chills will run to near the -40s by afternoon.




Yikes Don!!! Those are seriously COLD and dangerous temperatures and certainly no time to be joking around.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> XX)
> 
> Stay warm and safe, mon ami. I would be dead of exposure in about five minutes if I was out walking my dogs there.


The sun came out and it warmed up all the way to -18° with the wind chill only -26° so Crystal and a neighbour guy who has a lab cross puppy about the same age as Ely took them for a half hour walk. Both dogs were dressed in winter coats complete with hoods. 

They all seemed to enjoy it, so I may venture out now that the couple I hired to clear the snow shovelled both driveways and all the walks. I will get all the way to the rear shop where I will sit and watch a movie in the warmth and enjoy a cold beer or two to kill time this afternoon as Ann is out shopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The sun came out and it warmed up all the way to -18° with the wind chill only -26° so Crystal and a neighbour guy who has a lab cross puppy about the same age as Ely took them for a half hour walk. Both dogs were dressed in winter coats complete with hoods.
> 
> They all seemed to enjoy it, so I may venture out now that the couple I hired to clear the snow shovelled both driveways and all the walks. I will get all the way to the rear shop where I will sit and watch a movie in the warmth and enjoy a cold beer or two to kill time this afternoon as Ann is out shopping.


Spring would be here by the time we dressed the six doxies for a walk. Luckily, we don't get those sorts of bitterly cold temps.


----------



## BigDL

-16ºC with a windchill of -26ºC clear and sunny with a high of -13ºC and similar windchill along the riverbank this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-21° with the wind chill at -30° this morning makes it kind of crisp out there. We will try for a high today of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C this morning with clear skies and lots of sunshine in store to warm things up at least up to 0C. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 1C ... blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Nice early-winter morning ... bright and fresh.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> -16ºC with a windchill of -26ºC clear and sunny with a high of -13ºC and similar windchill along the riverbank this afternoon.



I'm fascinated with the such localized weather conditions in Moncton, as the "_*along the riverbank*_" always seems to be unique for some reason. 

But at least you have the choice to either go there or avoid anywhere _along the riverbank_ depending on its conditions I guess. Neat options to have available.


----------



## BigDL

The Microclimate along the riverbank 79Km long is different from that of Shepody Bay (31Km from the bend) and the Bay of Fundy beyond. The temperatures out on the Bays are modified by the (relatively) warmer temperatures of that salt water. 

Often when Nor'easters hit the Moncton area, the riverbank is usually the correct distance from the storm centre to receive snow (and lots of it) Moncton NB Snowfall Totals & Snow Accumulation Averages - Current Results whereas Shepody Bay and the Fundy shore most often receive rain or freezing rain. 

Nor'easter's winds come over different body of salt water, the Northumberland Straight (stretch of water between NB and PEI that body of water is shallower and therefore heats faster in the summer but conversely cools faster in the winter) and the Gulf of St. Lawrence beyond. Northumberland/Gulf of St. Lawrence waters are usually ice covered in winter whereas the Bay of Fundy does not generally freeze even along the shore.

Climate of Moncton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There is an old Maritime expression about the weather "if you don't like the weather wait 30 minutes or drive 30 miles (50Km) you find something to your liking.

Petitcodiac River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hopewell Cape, New Brunswick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with clear skies and a beautiful half moon in the eastern skies.


----------



## pm-r

Thanks for the info *BigDL*.

Along with your description and reading the links with some help from Google Maps and Apple Maps, it makes more sense for the different weather and Microclimates. Quite fascinating actually.


----------



## BigDL

-19ºC clear and sunny windchill -28ºC, the high along the riverbank -13ºC with winds of 20 Km/h so a windchill of -23ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C this morning, but no wind and the crystal clear skies are filled with stars.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 1C ... blue sky and sunshine, calm. Another beautiful, early-winter day on the go. Fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C at just past 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> -19ºC clear and sunny windchill -28ºC, the high along the riverbank -13ºC with winds of 20 Km/h so a windchill of -23ºC this afternoon.



It definitely sounds like the riverbank is the better place to take an afternoon stroll, but that's just too darn cold for me to go for any walk.

But it sounds like one may be able to get a glimpse of any icebreakers at work.


----------



## SINC

Bright sun and -2° makes for a nice final day of the year before we plunge back into the arctic temps by the weekend.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> It definitely sounds like the riverbank is the better place to take an afternoon stroll, but that's just too darn cold for me to go for any walk.
> 
> But it sounds like one may be able to get a glimpse of any icebreakers at work.


The riverbank has sections of the TransCanada Trail along both sides of the river. It is barren...well except for the frozen puddles and fine for walking. The trails are popular with many walkers and runners even with nippy winter temperatures.

As you indicate, you have to be hale and hearty to venture forth, walking on such a day but with layers and keeping your head covered, braking the wind, makes all the difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C, but it is nice not to have any snow on the ground by this date.


----------



## SINC

We have already surpassed our forecast high today of -3° as we now sit at +3°, a nice warm start to the year. We ill however, pay for it and very soon.


----------



## BigDL

Seems the old "warming up to snow" adage is in effect today along the riverbank. -8ºC (windchill -14ºC) currently, further warming to -3ºC with snow flurries in our future.

Fortunately will not amount to very much accumulation this time. However with Sunday's 'special weather statement' in effect, the conditions are not looking as good on Sunday as today, we shall see.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside from a short break out on the balcony ... at 4C, with no sun, 'short' was the key word to the break!! A rather fine day though, with lots of blue sky and sunshine, and little to no wind. Clouds on their way, with rain and/or snow flurries on the way for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a dusting of snow this morning, but the afternoon sun melted it all away. A pleasant 0C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have already surpassed our forecast high today of -3° as we now sit at +3°, a nice warm start to the year. We ill however, pay for it and very soon.


Sounds like an early Spring. Is your snow still there?


----------



## BigDL

-7ºC (-12º C windchill) clear presently, and this afternoon -3ºC mixed clouds and snow flurries on tap along the riverbank, so basically déjà vu all over again.

Oh the snow flurries yesterday were goose down fluttering pretty much straight down, very relaxing to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clear skies at just past 7AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning with the wind blowing hard out of the NW at 26 km/h and six inches of fresh fallen snow on the ground. It is going to be a cold one as we can expect up to 20 cm more of the stuff according to this warning from Environment Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -13° this morning with the wind blowing hard out of the NW at 26 km/h and six inches of fresh fallen snow on the ground. It is going to be a cold one as we can expect up to 20 cm more of the stuff according to this warning from Environment Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly cloudy skies and 1C. Still a quiet morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ..... 3C ... overcast, light rain/drizzle (started as light snow flurries about 8am), no wind to speak of. Winter storm waring in effect -- higher areas could see some snow, and especially so Saturday -- forecast calls for a few to several cm's of snow on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and a nice sunset forming in the east. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -7C as we approach 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange weather for Lunenburg, NS being forecast. This just in from Environment Canada --

"Tonight Snow
Increasing cloudiness. Snow beginning overnight. Amount 5 cm. Wind becoming southeast 20 km/h gusting to 40 overnight. Low minus 13 with temperature rising to minus 6 by morning.

Sunday Rain
Snow changing to periods of ice pellets in the morning then to rain near noon. Risk of thundershowers in the evening. Snow and ice pellet amount 5 to 10 cm. Rainfall amount 10 to 20 mm. Fog patches developing in the afternoon. Wind southeast 30 km/h gusting to 50 increasing to 50 gusting to 80 near noon then becoming southwest 50 gusting to 70. Temperatures reaching a high of +10C."


----------



## SINC

Man that sure is a mixed bag of weather in a short period Dr. G.

That noted, I would take your weather over ours at the moment:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Man that sure is a mixed bag of weather in a short period Dr. G.
> 
> That noted, I would take your weather over ours at the moment:


Sinc, I would die in temps that low. My wife, from Calgary and who has lived in Edmonton and Winnipeg, feels that Edmonton temps are colder than those she experienced in Calgary or Winnipeg. XX)


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am .... presently a shade over 3C ... clouded over, light wind. ** Winter Storm Warning ** in effect - rain, freezing rain, and snow - how much of each depending on where in the Lower Mainland one lives. Travel advisories out for mountain highways, and such. To start some time soon, with rain, and then change through the other later today and overnight into Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine today but our temperature is still dropping.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, crisp low humidity day along the riverbank today 13ºC (windchill -22ºC) the proverbial calm before the storm...tomorrow.

Clouding up overnight snow, ice pellets then freezing rain and finally rain. Then staying mild for a day, perhaps this will approximate "January thaw" along the riverbank.


----------



## johnp

Came in from a balcony break at 2:15pm ... 7C out there ... see some 'thickening' of the clouds starting, but otherwise, no storm stuff as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about five inches of light snow with little wind, so it is just the matter of digging a path along the walkway to guide my dogs into the garden. This snow is very unlike the snow we get in St. John's, which is much heavier and blown all about by strong winds. As well, heavy rain and +8C temps are in the forecast for Lunenburg today. Going to be very messy when the temps drop to -12C by Monday night. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of temperature drops . . .


----------



## BigDL

-9º and snowing along the riverbank thus far, the precipitation shall change as the air warms. a high of plus 1 this afternoon, ice pellets, freezing rain and rain as the temperature goes up, always something to look forward to I suppose.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of temperature drops . . .


XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at about 130PM. The rain has slowed down a bit, but it snowed some more since this morning before the change over. Thus, there were about six inches of wet snow to try and clear away in the driveway.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 4C ... heavily-overcast, raining, some wind. We managed to escape the snow!! Dark, damp-cold morning.


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill has now fallen to -41°.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we head to 10am ... 4C ... heavily-overcast, raining, some wind. We managed to escape the snow!! Dark, damp-cold morning.


Lucky you, John. :clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> As we head to 10am ... 4C ... heavily-overcast, raining, some wind. We managed to escape the snow!! Dark, damp-cold morning.



It seems like the Jimmy Chicken serious snowfall forecasters seem to have crawled back into the wooden cracks, at least should have for their lower elevation forecasts of serious cold and snow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our wind chill has now fallen to -41°.


XX)XX)XX) My eyeballs hurt just reading those temps, Don.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our wind chill has now fallen to -41°.



Yikes!!! Those are seriously cold temperatures.

Keep safe and warm. And maybe even a hot rum or two kept at the ready in the ManCave. Who says alcohol isn't good to consume in cold weather.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> XX)XX)XX) My eyeballs hurt just reading those temps, Don.


.. and my nose hairs just twinged!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a thick fog at about 1030PM. All is still and quiet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C temps with clear skies and a nice moon in the western sky makes this a fine morning. Amazingly, much of our 6 inches of snow from yesterday is now gone.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy +2 windy with a chance of more rain along the riverbank. Turning colder later today.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful morning with a full moon illuminating the trees covered in light snow, but a chilly one at -26° with the wind chill at just -32°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A beautiful morning with a full moon illuminating the trees covered in light snow, but a chilly one at -26° with the wind chill at just -32°.


Yes, it was a beautiful moon this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C at just past 1PM. Amazing how much of the snow we got yesterday is now gone.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am ... 7C ... heavily-overcast, raining, light wind. "dark, damp, dismal", but no need to shovel!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C as the sun is slowly starting to set in the west.


----------



## BigDL

Clear, sunny and windy -21ºC (windchill -36ºC) with a extreme cold warning in effect along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold morning (by our standards) of -13C with a -22C windchill. I think that Lunenburg will be colder than St. John's, just with less snow. I can live with that.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Clear, sunny and windy -21ºC (windchill -36ºC) with a extreme cold warning in effect along the riverbank.


I guess the sun rises earlier in Moncton, NB, BigDL.  It is 737AM here in Lunenburg and the sun is just now rising in the east. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A bitterly cold morning (by our standards) of -13C with a -22C windchill. I think that Lunenburg will be colder than St. John's, just with less snow. I can live with that.


Hmmm, pretty cool for you folks and compare to us this morning at -18° with a -21° wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, pretty cool for you folks and compare to us this morning at -18° with a -21° wind chill.


True. It is only -12C with sunshine as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... currently 10C ... light overcast sky, little to no wind. Forecasted high of 12C or more. Spring has not sprung, but it feels a little like it has!!


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way today. Now -19°, wind chill -22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C at just past 4PM. Very cold day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## johnp

A mild, and calm 12C when we were out at 1:30pm, for our last 'out-on-our-balcony' time for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C as we approach 7PM.


----------



## SINC

Not much change again today at -17° with a wind chill of -25°, still about 5° below seasonal norms for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with some sunshine and light snow flurries.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. you are correct sun rise was at 08:00 AST yesterday and 08:01 AST today. However in my defence I must offer the sun always shines along the riverbank (and everywhere on earth) however the clouds or the curvature of the earth do get in the way. 

I shall add hence forth add the caveat 'shall' to the days I report before sunrise.

-11 C (windchill-13) clear, sunny and the winds are calmer so a much more pleasant day along the riverbank. Brisk tonight with cold wind chills to look forward to on the morrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Dr.G. you are correct sun rise was at 08:00 AST yesterday and 08:01 AST today. However in my defence I must offer the sun always shines along the riverbank (and everywhere on earth) however the clouds or the curvature of the earth do get in the way.
> 
> I shall add hence forth add the caveat 'shall' to the days I report before sunrise.
> 
> -11 C (windchill-13) clear, sunny and the winds are calmer so a much more pleasant day along the riverbank. Brisk tonight with cold wind chills to look forward to on the morrow.


No problem, Dana. Come on over to The Shang where we have a great discussion going on about whether or not the Earth is flat.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -8C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

We're in the noon hour ... there's a temperature inversion on the go here today -- our morning was very foggy, and it still is -- currently 9C .. but feels cooler. Visibility from our balcony is about 'zip'.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> No problem, Dana. Come on over to The Shang where we have a great discussion going on about whether or not the Earth is flat.  Paix, mon ami.


 Thank you, once again, for your very kind offer.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Thank you, once again, for your very kind offer.


No problem. There is a cup of hot tea or coffee waiting for you at The Café Chez Marc upon your return. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with some light snow falling as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Really cold here this morning, with -14C temps, but no wind. It is the coldest day I have experienced here in Lunenburg, NS. Yesterday's light snow does not require much shoveling .............. a broom would be helpful however.


----------



## IllusionX

-26c right now. 
9c in DF, Mexico. 
Not sure where to go to stay warm. lol


----------



## SINC

Temps here are again similar to yours Dr. G. at -15° but with the wind chill at -25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -14C with no windchill at just past 10AM.


----------



## BigDL

-22ºC mainly sunny and due to the combination of winds and temperature an extreme cold warning from Environment Canada. 

For tomorrow the riverbank is in for snow with an Environment Canada warning for up to 20 cm. However the temperature will warm up to snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -14C as we near 2PM. Was sitting outside after I finished clearing away the few inches of light snow from my driveway and deck, and the warmth of the sun could actually be felt due to the lack of any wind. All in all, a nice day here in Lunenburg. They are still catching hell in St. John's, with a foot of snow by this time tomorrow.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 5C ... temperature inversion still on the go -- foggy, damp-cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunny blue skies still with -14C temps as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside from an out on the balcony "foggy, no view, very damp-cold" break .... 7C ... no wind.


----------



## BigDL

The forecast low for the evening -22ºC (windchill of -34ºC) winds are a breezy 25Km/h with a clear sky. 

Clouds should be moving in after midnight allowing the heat to be trapped raising the temperature to -14ºC by morning.

With the clouds and warmer temperatures snow will be coming to the riverbank as well, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -18C temps, but no windchill. Due to the lack of wind, it does not feel this cold outside.


----------



## BigDL

-12C under a cloudy sky with a light snow shower. Shall be waiting for the snow to fall heavily along the riverbank. The high of the day shall rise to -4ºC.

Personally, my wish, is the snow keeps up...as then it shan't fall and I shall not have to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a very light snow falling. Nothing to shovel, for which I am grateful.


----------



## SINC

The arctic cold continues its grip on the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some snow flurries.


----------



## SINC

Temperature has risen, but so has the wind making it feel much colder.


----------



## eMacMan

Started out at -27°C earlier this AM. Currently it's gotten about halfway to the predicted high of 0°C. At least there is no new snow. Been shoveling an inch or two a day for the past week.

Global Warming my frozen fanny! This feels more like the Ice Age Cometh.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very windy at just past 2PM. The rain has stopped .......... and took much of yesterday's snow with it. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... 10C ... the inversion finally lifted!! No fog here this morning, and the temperature has warmed up considerably. At present, seeing a considerable amount of blue sky, and sun coming through the open spots in the clouds. Some nice after days of fog and grey!!!


----------



## johnp

.... and some 'real' sunshine hit our balcony for our last outside break (between 1:30pm and 2pm+) ... the rays didn't last long, bfore being clouded over, but they were sure appreciated while here!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with about an inch of fresh snow to remind us that it is still Winter.


----------



## SINC

It is a really bad time for the furnace in my shop to fail. Awaiting repairman today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C as we await the rising of the sun. Clear skies and a nice moon in the southern skies means this should be a fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

-11ºC (wind chill -20ºC) windy, clear and sunny very bright with the sunlight glinting off the winter wonderland provided by the 18 cm of snow that fell along the riverbank yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C at just past 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 11am .... 8C ... overcast, drizzle, little wind. Feels damp-cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach 5PM and a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet -5C this morning, with a nice early morning moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

The cold weather continues to hang on, but a warm spell is ahead.


----------



## BigDL

-15ºC (windchill -23ºC) sunny and windy along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The cold weather continues to hang on, but a warm spell is ahead.


Wow, an early Spring is headed your way. There goes whatever snow you might have left on the ground. Of course, there is always February ............


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with lots of blue sky and sunshine as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C as we near 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

-8ºC (-13ºC windchill) cloudy with a couple of cm of snow to fall along the riverbank with a high temperature of -4ºC.


----------



## SINC

While temperatures will moderate in the days ahead with a high of -6° today, the wind still makes it feel like -25° out there.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 9C ... overcast, fog, some drizzle at times, rather calm. Should stay much the same for the day.


----------



## SINC

Dang cold weather is still hanging on at all three weather stations I use, in spite of promises for warmer temps ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a bit of rain to wash away the snow.


----------



## BigDL

-15C(wind chill -26ºC) sunny with cloudy periods, windy with chance of snow flurries. Clearing this afternoon winds becoming light, temperature rising to -13ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C temps as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Much warmer this morning, but it comes at a price with freezing rain warning in the forecast for this evening right about the time our daughter has to drive 20 km home from her workplace school.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Our warning has been moved up to this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... 8C ... with the fog still hanging in, not sure whether it's cloudy or clear above, rather calm. Forecasts calls for much the same for the day, but this could be the last day of the fog stuff, with a decent wet system coming in for Thursday. Milder tmeperatures too.


----------



## johnp

It's been blue sky and sunshine here since the fog lifted!! Wow, it's been a while since we've seen (and felt) any sun here!! It was definitely "spring-like" in the sun when we were out for a break between 1:30pm & 2:30pm. And the sun is still streaming in through the windows. Wow, some natural light for a change!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C at 9PM with fog forecast for tomorrow morning. This will be strange if the temps are still this low. Ice fog???


----------



## BigDL

-24ºC (wind chill -33º) sunny with moderate wind along the riverbank, going for a high of -7ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -10C at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 2° this morning and a nice day ahead with a high today of 3°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 5C ... some blue sky and sunshine showing through the remaining fog, calm. Looks like a lovely day ahead once the last of this fog lifts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C at 4PM. A great day with no wind.


----------



## SINC

A beauty afternoon with water running off the rooftops!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A beauty afternoon with water running off the rooftops!


There goes all of your snow. Goodbye winter, hello spring. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

#DarkNL meets the dark side in Star Wars trailer spoof - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Cute .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C this morning. The start of a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

A bit cooler at -7° this morning, but another fine day at 3° this afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

-13ºC mix of sun and cloud with the temperature going for -4C along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ..... 6C ... cloudy, rain on its way, very light wind. Rain, at times heavy, slated for this afternoon and overnight. To clear out Friday, with strong winds.


----------



## SINC

Just got back from Edmonton where it is overcast with light fog, -2° and so darn slippery there are fender benders everywhere. Why the hell don't people slow down when it is like this?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C this morning. A rather dull day.


----------



## BigDL

-3ºC cloudy with a good chance of a small amount of snow may fall on the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

-7° and another mild day with a high of 3°.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ... 9C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, very light wind. Looks and feels like a nice day before the next system arrives.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to +4C this afternoon, but some brutally cold wind chills are headed towards the Maritime Provinces tonight and tomorrow.

Maritime weather calls for steep temperature dip tonight - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It got up to +4C this afternoon, but some brutally cold wind chills are headed towards the Maritime Provinces tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Maritime weather calls for steep temperature dip tonight - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Better blame Alberta and claim some compensation — if they can afford to with all the low oil prices:
_An Alberta clipper — a fast moving low pressure system that begins in Alberta and moves very quickly west to east across the country — continues to track north of the Maritimes this hour._


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Better blame Alberta and claim some compensation — if they can afford to with all the low oil prices:
> _An Alberta clipper — a fast moving low pressure system that begins in Alberta and moves very quickly west to east across the country — continues to track north of the Maritimes this hour._


Patrick, my wife grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and she says "bring it on" since she hates the -2C and damp cold that we sometimes get here in Lunenburg, NS. Still, I tell her that if it ever gets down to -40C with the windchill, look for my body frozen outside as I take our dogs out back.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

too cold lol

^ wow, I love Lunenburg!


----------



## Dr.G.

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> too cold lol
> 
> ^ wow, I love Lunenburg!


Me too. We moved here in August.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, my wife grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and she says "bring it on" since she hates the -2C and damp cold that we sometimes get here in Lunenburg, NS. Still, I tell her that if it ever gets down to -40C with the windchill, look for my body frozen outside as I take our dogs out back.



Simple fix if it gets that cold in Bluenose country Marc — just let your wife take the dogs out, especially since she likes the cold, and besides, I thought they were her dogs - no...???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Simple fix if it gets that cold in Bluenose country Marc — just let your wife take the dogs out, especially since she likes the cold, and besides, I thought they were her dogs - no...???


A great idea, Patrick. I shall pass this idea on .................. and tell you the reaction. XX):lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C as the cold slowing invades our area of NS.


----------



## SINC

-2° here as well, but we call it warmth invading us. 

A high today of 4° for more melting!


----------



## Dr.G.

No melting here. Clear skies, a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern sky, and -12C temps.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank it's cold -20ºC (wind chill -32ºC) sunny and windy today.


----------



## SINC

We are going the wrong way, now down a degree at -3°.


----------



## 18m2

I have our Wunderground.com weather station set up, running and reporting conditions in our backyard.

If you are interested, HERE is a link.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am ... 9C ... overcast, light rain, light wind. Damp-cool, feels much colder than the thermometer reading.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I have our Wunderground.com weather station set up, running and reporting conditions in our backyard.
> 
> If you are interested, HERE is a link.



Neat, and thanks for the link.

I didn't realize that some personal weather stations (PWS) could be connected to the 'net.

More than all the info one needs without even having to go outside or leave your Mac.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Neat, and thanks for the link.
> 
> I didn't realize that some personal weather stations (PWS) could be connected to the 'net.
> 
> More than all the info one needs without even having to go outside or leave your Mac.


I use this site to track the future weather here in Lunenburg, NS and St. John's, NL. They seem to have more accurate forecasts than Environment Canada or The Weather Network. Of course, for up to date weather conditions this very moment here in Lunenburg, I just step outside. 

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Forecast | Weather Underground

St. John's, Newfoundland Forecast | Weather Underground


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning, but another nice January day ahead at 3°.


----------



## BigDL

-9ºC(wind chill-17ºC) windy, a mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy but +3C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

At 9am .... 11C .... cloudy, strong gusty winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +5C with some overnight rain in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with a high today of 4° and we are under a freezing rain warning right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +6C at 7AM. It has taken much of our snow away and one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## BigDL

+7ºC cloudy, rainy and windy along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Now 0° with very slippery driving conditions as things are covered in ice from freezing rain.


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am ... 9C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Nice morning on the go, and expecting a nice afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now 0° with very slippery driving conditions as things are covered in ice from freezing rain.



I wonder how many drivers will slow down for those conditions, or will they just carry on as normal and attempt a record for accidents??

I really wonder about so many drivers when we get even close to those icy road conditions here. Brains not in gear but the car is!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some rain falling at just past 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 4° so the freezing rain is now melted and that is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and very foggy at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the fog lifting and clouds drifting away. Might see some stars by early morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a very clear sky and loads of stars visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +1C at 7AM.


----------



## SINC

1° with little change ahead today at 3° for a high.


----------



## BigDL

-2ºC cloudy, windy with a chance of snow flurries along the riverbank. In an unusual trend, this afternoon, the "high" for day will be a low of -6ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some sun and some clouds. A quiet day.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> -2ºC cloudy, windy with a chance of snow flurries along the riverbank. In an unusual trend, this afternoon, the "high" for day will be a low of -6ºC.


That doesn't sound like a day to relax in a deckchair under the Palm trees along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Weird morning as it rose to our predicted high of 3°, then 4° and now suddenly plunged to -3° in bright sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 8C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Another fine winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dec 2013/Jan 2014 (up to the 20th) Dec 2014/Jan 2015 to date
Lunenburg: 179 cm 40 cm

What a difference a year makes here. St. John's had about 300cm over the same timeframe in 2013/14 and they have had about 100cm so far this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Very sunny and back up to 1°. Weird day temperature wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very windy.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> That doesn't sound like a day to relax in a deckchair under the Palm trees along the riverbank.


However, even the hardiest saltwater mosquito shall not make an appearance, along the marsh either. In the end we had a pleasant sunny day all the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with crystal clear skies, lots of stars, and no wind.


----------



## BigDL

-15ºC (wind chill -25ºC) the day shall be mainly sunny with a stiff breeze along the riverbank, with a high temperature of -7ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy -5C at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

A cool -9° this morning under cloudy skies, but a high later today of 4° continues our nice weather for January.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 6C ... sky was clear earlier, with a fine sunrise ... clouded over now, light breeze. Weather system coming in, rain later, and for Thursday, and ...


----------



## SINC

Onward and upward, now at -4° and climbing.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is very sunny and -2C this afternoon. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as the sun is just now setting.


----------



## johnp

For our last outside on the balcony break (1:30pm+) ... filtered sunshine through a light cloud cover, and a temperature a touch over 10C .. no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

Child only one small enough to get out of snowed-in Labrador City house - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

Parts of Labrador, NL have been hit with loads of snow and wind.


----------



## MacGuiver

I bought a snowmobile last fall anticipating the huge amounts of snow Environment Canada was forecasting for this winter. Its pretty much the end of January and I've hardly be able to drive it for lack of snow. Barely a cm of it in the long range forecast either. I'm not one to normally complain about little snowfall but having insurance and two ontario trail passes paid for, its really sucks.


----------



## pm-r

Just add a trailer to your toys and load the snowmobile and head out to the snow country. Simple??


----------



## SINC

A balmy 6° this morning and with a forecast high of just 3°, I'd say we have peaked and might just slide back as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -3C. A dull and quiet morning.


----------



## BigDL

-16ºC (wind chill -19ºC) mainly sunny along the riverbank with increasing cloud this afternoon the temperature going for a high of -5ºC.


----------



## SINC

Our temperature continues to climb, now at 7°, incredible for January in Alberta.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 9C ... overcast, some drizzle, little to no wind. Heavy rain forecasted for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our temperature continues to climb, now at 7°, incredible for January in Alberta.


Say goodbye to your snow and hello to springtime snowdrops and crocus. :clap:


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Our temperature continues to climb, now at 7°, incredible for January in Alberta.


Heh Don we'll try to send a little more your way ... the forecast here calls for some even milder weather coming in for Sunday and into the week. If so, will save some for you, and blow it your way!! 

We're at 11C on the balcony at present. Even for us (out here on the wet coast), that's very mild for this time. Haven't seen any signs of 'new' flowers as yet, but if this continues, sure may soon.


----------



## SINC

Our BC like weather continues today. Currently 3° and overcast with rain today and a high of 4°. Yesterday we made it to 10° and if you think that has to do with global warming, you would be wrong. The record for that day still stands at 11.1° set way back in 1892.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our BC like weather continues today. Currently 3° and overcast with rain today and a high of 4°. Yesterday we made it to 10° and if you think that has to do with global warming, you would be wrong. The record for that day still stands at 11.1° set way back in 1892.


Is all of your snow gone?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps. Going to be a nice sunny day.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is all of your snow gone?


As I have stated before, this NEVER happens in Alberta. The frost in the ground is too deep and four foot high piles remain by driveways and the lawns are two feet deep in snow. Some melting has occurred on shovelled driveways and a bit of snow has melted off the majority of rooftops, but that is it. See what I mean in this pic I shot seconds ago as the sun rises:


----------



## BigDL

-6ºC (wind chill -13ºC) bright and sunny, mild winds, really pleasant day along the riverbank.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 11C .... heavily-overcast and wet. Very light wind, just "damp, dark, and dismal".


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, blue skies and no wind with 0C temps. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As I have stated before, this NEVER happens in Alberta. The frost in the ground is too deep and four foot high piles remain by driveways and the lawns are two feet deep in snow. Some melting has occurred on shovelled driveways and a bit of snow has melted off the majority of rooftops, but that is it. See what I mean in this pic I shot seconds ago as the sun rises:


Amazing. With sun and warm temps this would be gone even in St. John's!!!!


----------



## johnp

We're definitely getting a good dump of the liquid wet stuff today ... went out for some balcony time about 11:40am ... a rather mild 12C ... not much to see with the low clouds and heavy rain on the go. But heh, people pay big bucks to stay and see this kind of weather on the west coast of Vancouver Island .. for us, it's just a 'winter-thing' that we probably get to see a touch too often at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C temps with clear skies as we approach 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with clear skies at 1031PM. A great night for stargazing with binoculars.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning and since that is our high, it will stay there for the balance of the day. Last nights rains has covered the streets and sidewalks with a thick coating of ice as the ground is still frozen and the temp is not high enough to melt the rain on contact. Treacherous both driving and walking as I watched a pickup trying to gain traction on our crescent just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy as we near 8AM. A quiet day with some rain in the forecast to wash away the last bits of snow all about. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Currently -4ºC, mild winds with a mix of sun and clouds, the preverbal calm before the storm. The high this afternoon +1ºC. 

Then this evening:


Environment Canada Warning said:


> Snowfall, with total amounts of about 15 cm is expected.
> 
> A low pressure system is forecast to develop off the U.S. eastern seaboard today and track towards the Maritimes before crossing the Bay of Fundy overnight. Snow ahead of this system will begin late this afternoon and change to rain near midnight and then back to snow overnight before ending Sunday morning. Snowfall amounts near 15 centimetres are forecast for southeastern regions of the province with this system.
> 
> Prepare for quickly changing and deteriorating travel conditions. Rapidly accumulating snow could make travel difficult over some locations. Visibility may be suddenly reduced at times in heavy snow. Surfaces such as highways, roads, walkways and parking lots may become difficult to navigate due to accumulating snow. Public Safety Canada encourages everyone to make an emergency plan and get an emergency kit with drinking water, food, medicine, a first-aid kit and a flashlight. For information on emergency plans and kits go to Get Prepared / Préparez-vous
> 
> Snowfall Warnings are issued when significant snowfall is expected.


 We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather coming this way as well, BigDL. This afternoon, we will be getting strong winds, temps as high as +10C and up to 5cm of rain (2 inches). Then, by Monday, the temps will plunge to -11C with up to 35cm of snow for all day Tuesday and into Wednesday. Wild weather here in Lunenburg, NS.

Yes, we shall see.


----------



## johnp

At 11am .... 12C ... heavily-overcast and wet. Little wind, just lots of rain.


----------



## SINC

Now 6° in bright sunshine, but winds at 30 gusting to 45 km/h make it feel much cooler.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 1:30pm .... 13C ... just came inside after some balcony time. Fog rolled in while we were outside .... not much to see out there, except a wall of grey, but mild, and enjoyabe time.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and pouring rain is taking away the last of our snow from last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and the rain is still coming down.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning and with a high of 5° little movement today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C this morning with some sunshine on the way.


----------



## BigDL

It's a sunny, windy day along the riverbank, temperature is -2ºC (wind chill -10ºC) and the tendency is for the temperature to drop to -6ºC as the 'high' for the day.


----------



## SINC

Five hours later and we have not moved a single degree, still at 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10am .... 13C ... a cloudy-bright sky, light breeze. Very mild start to the day here.


----------



## johnp

12:30 noon .... just came inside from almost an hour out on our balcony .... 15C ... a bright, but still cloudy sky, little to no wind. We were visited by a large house fly!! Spring? No, but sure feels like it today.


----------



## BigDL

A sunny, windy and cold along the riverbank. -17ºC (wind chill -27) with a high of 11ºC.

The cold is more pleasant than the snow on tap for Tuesday and Wednesday.



Environment Canada Warning said:


> *Hazardous winter conditions are expected.*
> 
> A low pressure system will develop off the U.S. Seaboard today then intensify into a large winter storm as it moves slowly northeastward toward the Maritimes later tonight and Tuesday. Snow at times heavy will develop overnight or early Tuesday morning and spread northeastward during the day. Very strong northeast winds gusting to 90 km/h with even higher gusts possible along the Fundy and Atlantic coasts will give extensive blowing and drifting snow and near-zero visiblities on Tuesday. General snowfall amounts of 15 to 30 cm are expected. Over parts of Nova Scotia snow will mix with or change to ice pellets in the afternoon.


The storm is predicted to be not as intense as the US Eastern Seaboard shall experience but a significant weather event all the same.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning as 'Junuary' continues with a high of 4° today.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... currently 10C ... sun and clouds, little wind. Another fine winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -3C and very sunny as we await the snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

We set all sorts of day-high temperature records about the area yesterday, even more today I suspect. Just came in from a balcony break .... 16C in the shade .. in the sun it felt like we shouldn't be wearing clothes!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with the skies clouding over. Snow should start at about 3AM our time here in Lunenburg, NS, and the snow and ice pellets should stop by 2AM on Wednesday. 35+ cm are being forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

2° here this morning and little improvement with a high today of 4°, but given what members on the east coast are facing today, we'll take it. Our son and spouse who live in Lower Sackville both have to work today, one in Halifax and the other in Dartmouth and she does not drive. He is expecting a bad drive today.


----------



## SINC

For those of you following the big storm, some live cams to check throughout the day:

Freeze frames: live photos of the Juno blizzard – from 20 places at once | US news | The Guardian


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 2° here this morning and little improvement with a high today of 4°, but given what members on the east coast are facing today, we'll take it. Our son and spouse who live in Lower Sackville both have to work today, one in Halifax and the other in Dartmouth and she does not drive. He is expecting a bad drive today.


Halifax, and other parts of Nova Scotia, are shutting down today to keep people at home and off of the roads. Wild weather here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild and windy storm is upon us. -8C temps with a -17C temp windchill, with winds gusting well over 100km/h. The snow is granular, much like sugar, and is blowing every which way. Parts of the road are clear ............ whereas anything blocking the snow has a small 15cm drift against it. Slowly, everything will be covered. Nothing to do but hunker down and wait it out.

You would think that I was back in St. John's, NL.


----------



## BigDL

-10ºC with a blizzard warning in effect. The snow started around 07:00 hours AST, along the riverbank, the blizzard and snowy conditions have been forecast to remain in effect for the next 36 hours or so. 

This storm system is large and slow moving. The winds are rising and the snow is blowing and not yet accumulating.

The phrase I don't want hear is "the storm has stalled and is intensifying."

Southern New Brunswick started announcing the shut down yesterday and completed the shut down this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> -10ºC with a blizzard warning in effect. The snow started around 07:00 hours AST, along the riverbank, the blizzard and snowy conditions have been forecast to remain in effect for the next 36 hours or so.
> 
> This storm system is large and slow moving. The winds are rising and the snow is blowing and not yet accumulating.
> 
> The phrase I don't want hear is "the storm has stalled and is intensifying."
> 
> Southern New Brunswick started announcing the shut down yesterday and completed the shut down this morning.


Sounds like a similar forecast for here as well, BigDL. Our snow started about 5AM and came as about 15cm of ice pellets and -8C temps. Now is it -5C with strong northeasterly winds blowing another 15cm of snow all over the place. By this evening we will be back to ice pellets and then by tonight what they call "mixed precipitation". All in all, not a nice day to be outside. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

As you are well aware as result of the counter-clockwise spin of a low pressure systems our snow comes out of the North-East (currently North North-East) over the Gulf of Saint Lawrence and Northumberland Strait, ice covered bodies of water, the air is remaining cold (currently -8ºC wind chill -21ºC) producing a fine soft snow that blows around.

This storm, is causing considerable white outs, (Public Transit shut down at 08:45 hours AST) when the snow only began near 07:00 hours. The storm, winds and snow, intensified very quickly.

So far, I can still see the neighbours' houses, but at times this morning the houses were obscured a little. In the worst snow storms, White Juan for an example the house across the street from mine, was totally obscured, in white outs for minutes at a time.

Last weekend we had a mixed precipitation storm. With in 5 minutes we went from snow to rain/freezing rain/ice pellets then back to snow. In total, less than 10 cm of snow, but very heavy to move and very "packy," even with a good layer of salt underneath. 

The clothes line held about a Lonnie's diameter of frozen mixed precipitation. That's the kind of precipitation that can take out power quickly. 

Here's my strongest affirmation the lights stay on, for you and your neighbours, however with NS Power (an Emera Company) in charge, when someone sneezes in Glace Bay the power goes out in Yarmouth on a good day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maritimes storm: Roads closed, flights cancelled as blizzard hits - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I just measured our snow and it is just under 30cm ............ with more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had light flurries and freezing drizzle throughout the night. Not much accumulation to worry about over what we got yesterday, but everything is coated in frozen snow. It looks nice and clean but it is difficult to walk on.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with a high of 3° today. What a mess out there! I drove home last night about 9:00 and it was pouring rain and freeing on contact with the ground. It was like driving on a skating rink.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy -6ºC, freezing drizzle, snow and blowing today. Yes freezing drizzle freezing rain at such low temperatures. The 'high" temperature this afternoon is falling to -10ºC in an unusual temperature trend. 

Along the riverbank we received over 30 cm of snow from storm and counting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with light snow flurries falling down every so often. A big change from yesterday's strong winds and 30cm of snow and ice pellets.


----------



## eMacMan

We have had an absolutely glorious January. For southern Alberta strong El Nino means a good Chinook flow and this one has lasted for almost an entire month. Thankfully the ice is mostly gone and with any luck we will be able to return to winter without a rainstorm creating a new layer of ice as the temps drop back to normal.

Love it when we get a January like this and the snowbirds fly home just as temps drop into the -20s.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 10C ... sun and cloud, very little wind. More clearing for the afternoon, according to the forecast.


----------



## SINC

We've suddenly fallen to -6° as cold stuff pours in from the north.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some light snow falling at 4PM.


----------



## johnp

Just came in from an out on the balcony break (1:30pm - 2:15pm) .... 13C in the shade, much warmer where we sat, not shaded from the sun. As we head to 2:30pm ... clear blue sky and sunshine,


----------



## Dr.G.

Kate Taylor: No snowmageddon? Blame it on the weather entertainers - The Globe and Mail


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -9° this morning on the way to a high of 0° today.


----------



## BigDL

-13ºC (wind chill -21ºC) bright and sunny along the riverbank. The high for the day will be -3ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

We have warmed to -4° now with the high revised to 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -2C at just past 1PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 8C ... sun and clouds, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we've slipped back down to -6°, weird day.


----------



## johnp

A blue and cloudless sky when we went out on our balcony at 1:30pm ... 13C in the shade ... and so much warmer in the sun.


----------



## SINC

We now welcome back winter:


----------



## BigDL

-12ºC (wind chill -14ºC) cloudy going for a high of -5ºC. We are waiting on more snow this afternoon and over night. This snow is coming from a so called Alberta Clipper.

Apparently this clipper will hit the Atlantic Ocean off Cape Cod, it will slow down and pick up some more power and snow to dump along the riverbank. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with sunshine and a chance of some snow tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clouds rolling in as we approach 10PM.


----------



## BigDL

-5ºC (wind chill -13ºC) snow, wind and blowing snow with between 20 and 30 cm of accumulation expected along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Snow and lots of it for us over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about 10cm of snow overnight, and then some light rain. Currently, it is +1C at just past 9AM.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 7C ... foggy, so still not sure how clouded or clear it is above, calm. Forecast calls for some clouding over and rain to come in tonight and overnight through Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Cool temperatures and snow continues.


----------



## BigDL

With 35 cm more of fresh snow yesterday and another storm, Monday into Tuesday, the weather today is sunny and cold -14ºC (wind chill -25.) An excellent day for more snow clearing. Today maybe I shall have time to rake the considerable drift of snow off the roof on the south end of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> With 35 cm more of fresh snow yesterday and another storm, Monday into Tuesday, the weather today is sunny and cold -14ºC (wind chill -25.) An excellent day for more snow clearing. Today maybe I shall have time to rake the considerable drift of snow off the roof on the south end of the house.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -9C with the heavy snow forecast for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We are going the wrong way and the wind is picking up making for a cold morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C. However, tomorrow is another day.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-...ld-dump-50-cm-of-snow-in-some-areas-1.2939540


----------



## johnp

On the way to 10am .... 8C .... overcast, light rain or drizzle, rather calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice full moon is rising in the eastern skies, marking the end of a fine sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The full moon is high in the sky this evening. A beautiful sight.


----------



## heavyall

-20C, windchill -32C. Real winter is back in full effect. 

Only 20 more days until I'm soaking up PLUS 25-30C!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -16C this morning, but not any wind so it is just cold at 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam prepares to make call on spring - Nova Scotia - CBC News

We shall see what he has to say .......................


----------



## BigDL

Ah yes! Shubenacadie Sam *North American's Premier Ground Hog.*

Today it's cold and cloudy -23ºC (wind chill -32ºC) waiting for the warm up so a blizzard can hit along the riverbank tonight and tomorrow. So far Sam is correct.


----------



## macintosh doctor

snowed so much over night, i have 5ft of drifting snow that covered my driveway and backyard.. - we don't have fences yet, new construction; so lots of drifting ... plus the kids are home, PA Day. May have to put them to work and let them shovel for a few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

BLOG REPLAY: Shubie Sam sees shadow, predicts 6 more weeks of winter | The Chronicle Herald

Sorry to say, six more weeks of winter. :-(XX)


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 10C .... light overcast, a little drizzle at times, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Now -15 with the wind chill at -20° and hoping to get to -12° later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a heavy snow falling at about an inch an hour. Another nor'easter is upon us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -10C with a heavy snow falling at about an inch an hour. Another nor'easter is upon us.



It seems a bit strange Marc that looking at the various webcams, you're getting dumped upon while your old St. John's seems to be basking in bright clear sunshine:
Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

I'm guessing their turn is coming soon…


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> -10C with a heavy snow falling at about an inch an hour. Another nor'easter is upon us.


Not a blizzard as of now but the snow has begun and the heavy bands of snow shown on radar indicate conditions shall deteriorate rather quickly.

Good luck with what passes for winter (even 6 more weeks) in the Maritime's Banana belt DrG.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems a bit strange Marc that looking at the various webcams, you're getting dumped upon while your old St. John's seems to be basking in bright clear sunshine:
> Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador
> 
> I'm guessing their turn is coming soon…


We have had just as much snow here in Lunenburg as St. John's since Jan. 1st, Patrick, if you count todays 30cm and it's still coming down as ice pellets. People here are shocked at how much snow we have gotten in the past couple of weeks. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Not a blizzard as of now but the snow has begun and the heavy bands of snow shown on radar indicate conditions shall deteriorate rather quickly.
> 
> Good luck with what passes for winter (even 6 more weeks) in the Maritime's Banana belt DrG.


Thanks, BigDL. Stay warm and safe where you are. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-15° and falling as snow continues to fall with a low tonight of -22° here.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We have had just as much snow here in Lunenburg as St. John's since Jan. 1st, Patrick, if you count todays 30cm and it's still coming down as ice pellets. People here are shocked at how much snow we have gotten in the past couple of weeks. Such is Life.



Maybe some of your Lunenburg, NS neighbours are going to start wondering if you didn't bring something extra with you that followed you from your move from St. John's Marc. 

And maybe for the best that you didn't bring your snow blower, otherwise they would really be suspicious.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe some of your Lunenburg, NS neighbours are going to start wondering if you didn't bring something extra with you that followed you from your move from St. John's Marc.
> 
> And maybe for the best that you didn't bring your snow blower, otherwise they would really be suspicious.


Well, the folks here in Lunenburg have not yet come to our home to burn us out. We shall see.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoL6a37d1Rg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside right now, with snow and strong winds blowing about every which way.

Amazing that no one seems to provide us with the same outlook for the rest of the week.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada
Lunenburg, Nova Scotia - 7 Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Network
Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Forecast | Weather Underground


----------



## BigDL

Still in blizzard conditions -17ºC (wind chill -29ºC) winds blowing at 50 Km/h and gusting to 80 Km/h. The Trans-Canada Highway east of the riverbank is closed at the Tantramar Marsh area due the lack of visibility.

Light fluffy snow blowing and drifting. Heavy snow only started after midnight. Before midnight 31cm fell and the majority of snow fell since, so we shall see the full extent of the latest storm on the morrow.

The winds shall be diminishing (30 gusting to 50 Km/h) later this morning and temperatures shall rise to -13ºC.


----------



## SINC

-21° this morning with the wind chill at -26° with clear skies and a high today of -11°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 10C ... overcast, light rain/drizzle, little wind.


----------



## macintosh doctor

i have to say I am impressed with the way they clear snow in PEI and amazing job too..








in Ontario it is just pushed around and shoved here and there. Photo from my wife's family there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -5C ............ a fine afternoon to shovel.


----------



## BigDL

It took five and half hours and two plus tanks of gas for the snowblower to clear the yard and driveway of the newly fallen snow.

It is amazing how tightly packed, the light dry snow, was where it drifted.

According the CBC evening weather forecaster the riverbank received over two metres of snow in the past three weeks. More snow on Thursday. Always something to look forward to!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> It took five and half hours and two plus tanks of gas for the snowblower to clear the yard and driveway of the newly fallen snow.
> 
> It is amazing how tightly packed, the light dry snow, was where it drifted.
> 
> According the CBC evening weather forecaster the riverbank received over two metres of snow in the past three weeks. More snow on Thursday. Always something to look forward to!


Good for you, BigDL. Yes, more snow is headed our way as well. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

macintosh doctor said:


> i have to say I am impressed with the way they clear snow in PEI and amazing job too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Ontario it is just pushed around and shoved here and there. Photo from my wife's family there.



Now,… about those driveways…???


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -17C this morning, with a beautiful snow moon and Jupiter low in the western sky.


----------



## BigDL

-21C (wind chill of -30) cloudy, foggy with radiation fog off the river. Snow flurries later on this afternoon with the temperature rising to-3ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -15C this morning. No wind, so it should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

-16° under clear skies and calm with a high today of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we approach 2PM. A bit of sun, but all in all, a dull day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 9C .. a bright, but mostly clouded over sky, little wind. Forecast calls for rain by this evening, overnight, the next day, and next day, etc. So wet for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsudEE4SSuA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsudEE4SSuA&feature=youtu.be



Good grief!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!


Yes, it reminded me of the winter of 2000-01 in St. John's, NL.


----------



## BigDL

If you like video of spectacular snow, check out this video of train 406 Saint John to Moncton shot in Salisbury NB 20 minutes west of Moncton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yja2VmZOfdA


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> If you like video of spectacular snow, check out this video of train 406 Saint John to Moncton shot in Salisbury NB 20 minutes west of Moncton.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yja2VmZOfdA



Very impressive!!

Unknown number of locomotives pushing and hauling that train it seems, but a few thousand horsepower involved I'd suggest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +2C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

0ºC cloudy, snow, winds of 15 Km/h along the riverbank with accumulations of 15 to 25 cm of snow during the length of the storm.


----------



## SINC

Currently -14° as we await two big storms, one today and again tomorrow with the potential for 30 to 40 cm of the white stuff along with high winds and blizzard conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently -14° as we await two big storms, one today and again tomorrow with the potential for 30 to 40 cm of the white stuff along with high winds and blizzard conditions.


Keep that up, and you folks will catch up to Saint John, NB.

More snow coming to storm-battered Saint John tonight - The Globe and Mail


----------



## johnp

As we move away from 9:30am .... 10C ... overcast, heavy rain, light wind. More of the same for most of the day, with stronger winds, and continued rain for Friday and beyond -- one wet system after another coming our way. West coast winter - rubber boots & umbrella, but no shovels needed!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic as we approach 2PM.


----------



## SINC

Our snow warning is not far now as the odd heavy flurry falls, then quits.


----------



## johnp

At 12 noon ... 13C ... overcast, but a break in the rain, a little light on the horizon, light wind. Some calm & dry before the next system arrives. And a chance for some of the puddles everywhere to subside a little!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at just past 5PM. A light rain has washed away the fog from this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow and -4C as we approach 10PM. There should be about 15cm of snow by the time we get up tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

With 30 cm of fresh snow on the ground, the heavy snowfall warning remains in effect for today again with another 10 to 15 possible today. Now -18 with a high of -15° and more snow right through to Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about 20cm of fresh snow. Luckily, it is -12C and so the snow is light. With the strong overnight winds, the drifts are sometime ankle high, knee high, waist high or even shoulder high, depending upon the things that got in the way of this blowing snow (e.g., cars, doors, a fence, etc).


----------



## BigDL

15cm of snow, -20 (wind chill -31) sunny and clear, windy and cold along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

-18° with the wind chill at -30° here this morning with more snow in the days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C and very sunny. Took me three hours to clear out my driveway, but I did it .......... and without my snowblower, which was sold and left in St. John's, NL. Luckily, the snow here in Lunenburg, NS is much lighter and easier to shovel.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9am .... 14C ... overcast, wet, and windy. Some mild though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C and still very sunny. With no wind, the sun has a bit of warmth to it even on a cold day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -16C at 7AM. Still, there is no wind, the skies are clear and there is a nice moon overhead. All in all, a fine day is shaping up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-19° with a wind chill of -26° and a high today of -7°.


----------



## BigDL

A clear sky and sunny -11ºC (wind chill-20ºC) along the riverbank, the snow is cleared and none has fallen to clean up so I shall enjoy the pleasant light and warmth of the sun today.


----------



## SINC

bright sunshine and -15°, but the wind still bites at -26°. Then a few more days of snow for a change.


----------



## johnp

During noon-hour .... 13C ... overcast, wet, and rather calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Temperatures plunge as another round of snow heads to Atlantic Canada - The Weather Network

Record cold is headed our way here in the Maritimes. An amazing video clip of Saint John, NB is at the end of this article.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with clear skies as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-19° this morning and we will struggle to get to -11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C as we near 6AM. No wind and clear skies, so it is going to be a quiet Sunday.


----------



## BigDL

The sun is an opaque smudged disk under an overcast sky. 

-21ºC (wind chill -25) with calm winds presently along the riverbank. The afternoon promises clear and sunny, temperature warming to -15ºC but winds shall rise to 20 Km/h and the wind chill (-28ºC) shall lower relative to the air temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The sun is an opaque smudged disk under an overcast sky. " Same here, BigDL, but it is just -10C here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## johnp

As we pull away from 9:30am .... 13C ... sky mostly clouded over, a little bit of sun shining through at present, light breeze. A short break before the next wet system rolls in I suspect.


----------



## johnp

At the half-way mark of the noon-hour ... just came inside from a half-hour break out on the balcony .... 15C ... a bright, but mostly-clouded over sky, very light breeze. Just hope our spring is as nice as this!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C at just past 9PM. Clear skies and no wind make this a nice evening.


----------



## SINC

-19° this morning with more snow today and a high of -11°.


----------



## BigDL

-17ºC (wind chill -29) Bright sunshine, cold and windy along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Still -19° but the wind has picked up giving wind chills of -27°. Now clouding over getting ready for another dump of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and -9C temps makes it somewhat easy to clear away the snow from last night.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 12C ... ovewrcast, a little drizzle, quite calm.


----------



## SINC

Now -16° and in spite of a forecast for snow today and cloudy skies, nary a flake has fallen so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cold -11C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Now -15° and a wind chill of -23°. A quick melt is forecast for Thursday at +4°.


----------



## slipstream

Another pair of systems in the long range models for the east coast this weekend. The second one could be a doozy.


----------



## Dr.G.

slipstream said:


> Another pair of systems in the long range models for the east coast this weekend. The second one could be a doozy.


Not sure where you are located, slipstream, but the same forecast is being presented to us here in Lunenburg, NS. 15cm of fresh snow on Friday and 30cm of snow on Sunday. That will put us over the 150cm mark for the winter ........... which is nothing compared to what I am used to in St. John's, NL, but it is nearly the all-time record here. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -6C as we approach 8AM.


----------



## BigDL

-20ºC (wind chill -27ºC) mainly cloudy along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light snow falling as we approach 11AM. -5C with no wind.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 12C ... heavily-overcast, light rain/drizzle, rather calm.


----------



## SINC

We've risen to -12° now but the wind makes it brutally cold at -23° wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clips - Season 22: Groundhog Day - This Hour Has 22 Minutes


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -12C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east. Should be a nice sunny day.


----------



## BigDL

-19ºC (wind chill -29) Mainly sunny, windy, cold wind chills today -16ºC for the high temperature this afternoon along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -25° this morning as the wind continues relentlessly. A high of just -12° today, far below the average daytime high for the time of year of -4°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 9:30am ... 10C ... overcast, but brightening, rather calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and -7C as we near 4PM. A rather dull day ........ but any day without snow is a fine day.


----------



## SINC

-10° as we climb to a high of 3° for a brief respite today from the deep freeze that has held us hostage for over two weeks now.


----------



## BigDL

-15ºC (wind chill -24ºC) mainly cloudy with a 60% chance of flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a nice sunrise in the eastern horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C with now wind at just past 11AM. A grand morning.

Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Can't see St. John's this morning.


----------



## SINC

We now sit at -7° as we aim for +3° by afternoon.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am ... 12C ... overcast, light rain or drizzle, very light wind. Should stay much the same for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very warm sun outside and -2C. No need for a jacket this afternoon as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - New Hampshire police put out arrest warrant for Punxsutawney Phil - The Weather Network


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and -4C with now wind at just past 11AM. A grand morning.
> 
> Webcam - CBC Newfoundland & Labrador
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> Can't see St. John's this morning.



And they're still pretty fogged in there with a thick blanket!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And they're still pretty fogged in there with a thick blanket!!


St. John's got hit with 40cm of snow, but it was on top of clear streets ........... unlike in the past when there would be about 300cm of snow on the ground by now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> St. John's got hit with 40cm of snow, but it was on top of clear streets ........... unlike in the past when there would be about 300cm of snow on the ground by now.



Those snow clouds discovered that you had moved to Lunenburg, NS Marc so they didn't bother wasting anything in St. John's and just followed you knowing that you didn't take your snowblower with you.

I did mention that you were tempting fate when you sold it and you can't fool the snow Gods…


----------



## SINC

2° now and with a high of 3° with slurries today it will be a messy drive into the city to see the doc this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those snow clouds discovered that you had moved to Lunenburg, NS Marc so they didn't bother wasting anything in St. John's and just followed you knowing that you didn't take your snowblower with you.
> 
> I did mention that you were tempting fate when you sold it and you can't fool the snow Gods…


Patrick, I that that selling my snow blower before we left St. John's tempted the Snow Gods. Such is Life.

Snowing here once again with -7C temps.


----------



## BigDL

-14 (wind chill -20) cloudy, cold and windy with 60% chance of flurries along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a mix of rain and snow in the forecast over the entire weekend as temps drop and skating rinks form on local roads. High today of 3°.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10:30am .... 14C ... mostly cloudy, with some sunny breaks, very light wind. Very spring-like and getting very green.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming in the west with -9C temps and lots of snow forecast for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1480056058874103

Cute ............... albeit quite real for some of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A record setting -19C at 4AM this morning in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

-20C as the sun is rising. With clear skies this will warm things up a bit.


----------



## BigDL

-23ºC (wind chill -35ºC) Bright and sunny, windy, cold along the riverbank. The high is going for -12ºC with cold wind chill.


----------



## SINC

Here we go again on a day I must once again drive into the hospital in Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here in Lunenburg, where it is currently a beautiful sunny but cold day, have been put under an emergency advisory, with snowfalls of 50cm, starting tonight and going into Monday morning, all whipped about by 120km/h winds. This could turn into a serious emergency. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Well, it looks nice and sunny now Marc and a nice hug and Love heart carved in the snow at the White beach webcam for Valentine's Day:
Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort

And it must be cold there as that sure looks like ice covering Lunenburg harbour!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it looks nice and sunny now Marc and a nice hug and Love heart carved in the snow at the White beach webcam for Valentine's Day:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort
> 
> And it must be cold there as that sure looks like ice covering Lunenburg harbour!!


Yes, very sunny and -7C at just past 3PM here in Lunenburg, Patrick. No ice on the harbor since the sun has some warmth to it today.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## johnp

Noon-hour ... 12C ... a brighter overcast, rain/drizzle has stopped, rather calm. Supposed to see clearing for Sunday, and even some sunshine, and into the week as well ...


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C as we await the onset of a blizzard. We shall see .................


----------



## Dr.G.

Weather Radar - Halifax, NS - Environment Canada

Lunenburg, NS is currently right in the bull's eye.


----------



## BigDL

Snow and I mean snow. 

After only 5 hours of snow as recorded by the weather office; 4 hours registered as "light snow" and one hour of "snow" the amount of snow fallen or drifted in my driveway and walkways is quite remarkable.

Currently -13ºC winds out of the north at 49 with gust to 62Km/h and visibility obscured like a heavy fog by the snow this is a major blizzard. A blizzard on par with "White Juan" or the blizzard of early February of 1992. 

For the time being, along the riverbank, we shall hunker down inside, safe and warm, in amazement of natures powers.


----------



## Dr.G.

earth :: an animated map of global wind, weather, and ocean conditions

The blizzard is still raging outside with about 40+cm down and another 10-15cm to go by tomorrow morning. Winds are roaring.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Weather Radar - Halifax, NS - Environment Canada
> 
> Lunenburg, NS is currently right in the bull's eye.


Interesting how the 'local' radar records the snow fall.

Here is the report from the Chipman radar facility. (Chapman is about half way between Fredericton and Moncton NB.)

Weather Radar - Chipman, NB - Environment Canada

"Techmology what'sitall about" - Ali G


----------



## SINC

2° this morning and with a high today of 3° with more snow, little change for two days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Interesting how the 'local' radar records the snow fall.
> 
> Here is the report from the Chipman radar facility. (Chapman is about half way between Fredericton and Moncton NB.)
> 
> Weather Radar - Chipman, NB - Environment Canada
> 
> "Techmology what'sitall about" - Ali G


All too true, BigDL. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=196OwW8vN5E&feature=share

All too true today. We are nearing the 50cm of snow and ice pellets mark. Should hit it in a couple of hours.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> earth :: an animated map of global wind, weather, and ocean conditions
> 
> The blizzard is still raging outside with about 40+cm down and another 10-15cm to go by tomorrow morning. Winds are roaring.


And whither thou goest the snow shall fallest.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> And whither thou goest the snow shall fallest.


My next door neighbor complained that I brought all this record-setting snow from St. John's, NL to Lunenburg, NS. St. John's has had 75cm of snow this whole winter, and we have had that much in the past two weeks. XX)


----------



## kelman

Sun is shining bright and you would think it is warmer than it is, before you know it, it will be.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My next door neighbor complained that I brought all this record-setting snow from St. John's, NL to Lunenburg, NS. St. John's has had 75cm of snow this whole winter, and we have had that much in the past two weeks. XX)



I did warn you Marc that the veteran Lunenburg neighbours would be blaming you for bringing the old St. John's snow weather with you and not bringing your snow blower to further tempt the weather Gods. 

Let's just hope they don't grow into a lynch mob.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I did warn you Marc that the veteran Lunenburg neighbours would be blaming you for bringing the old St. John's snow weather with you and not bringing your snow blower to further tempt the weather Gods.
> 
> Let's just hope they don't grow into a lynch mob.


Yes, Patrick, we all know how angry "lynch mobs" can get ........... 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoL6a37d1Rg[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

45cm of snow and ice pellets have fallen so far today, with another 15cm of snow flurries to fall until about noon tomorrow. My neighbor, who is 77years of age and has grown up here in Lunenburg, cannot remember a winter with this much snow.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 3°, but nary a flake of the flurries predicted today.


----------



## johnp

Clear blue sky and sunshine, and 11C, with a light breeze. Sunshine ... wow, our first in a good many days, and more to come, according to the forecast for the week!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-20C with the windchill and blowing snow every which way due to the strong winds. The snow is not falling from the sky, just blowing about from everywhere.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning under overcast skies with flurries and a high of 3°.


----------



## BigDL

-15ºC (wind chill -27ºC) Cloudy and still snowing and blowing snow, 54 cm fell yesterday along the riverbank, and the regional weather man said 3.4 metres fell so far this winter, over the normal snowfall of 3.25 meters for the entire winter.

We have snow outside the front of the house that we can't see out our front door to across the street as the snow is nearly to the roof of the house. That "drift" seems solid to the street. The snow is against the front window about one third of the window. The back of the house, the snow is less deep against the house the snow is solid against the back door to about 18 inches depth (I shovelled yesterday and all of my efforts filled in again to that depth.) 

Off to shovel and snow blow for today, tomorrow and so on, so on...


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> -15ºC (wind chill -27ºC) Cloudy and still snowing and blowing snow, 54 cm fell yesterday along the riverbank, and the regional weather man said 3.4 metres fell so far this winter, over the normal snowfall of 3.25 meters for the entire winter.
> 
> We have snow outside the front of the house that we can't see out our front door to across the street as the snow is nearly to the roof of the house. That "drift" seems solid to the street. The snow is against the front window about one third of the window. The back of the house, the snow is less deep against the house the snow is solid against the back door to about 18 inches depth (I shovelled yesterday and all of my efforts filled in again to that depth.)
> 
> Off to shovel and snow blow for today, tomorrow and so on, so on...


I feel your pain, BigDL. Not as cold here and not as much snow, but we come close.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise now has us at -14C and just a bit of wind. We got about 45+cm of snow in the past 30 hours or so, and overnight it got down to -25C with the windchill. By Lunenburg standards, it has been a brutal winter, unlike anything anyone can remember.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> I feel your pain, BigDL. Not as cold here and not as much snow, but we come close.


Thankfully, the snow here is dry. Where it has drifted the snow can be blocked out.

I much prefer this type of snow as apposed to the three seasons of weather that fell along the South and Eastern Shores of NS yesterday.

Did you receive the flash freeze as well? My condolences if you did. Be of good cheer this is an unusual February for the South Shore. May perhaps this is why the French Explorers started the "L'Ordre de Bon Temps" in 1606, much more refined, as a welcoming gesture,than kissing cod fish.

I spent 2 hours clearing snow to start "digging out the walkway on the side yard so I may get to the front of the house to clear the driveway, or as might be said in parts of NB "the dooryard."

Snow has drifted along the south end of the house to about 7 feet where I have to dig the walkway. Still I would rather this task than clearing rained on wet snow before a flash freeze, any day.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to -5° on the way to the mid -20°s tonight with snow just beginning to fall. High winds will keep many indoors this Family Day as I suspect outdoor activities will suffer.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 9C ... sunshine and a few light clouds, very little wind. Lovely morning, and great day ahead.


----------



## pm-r

Our evening TV NEWS last evening showed the snow and some flooding in Halifax but they concentrated more on the devastating amount of snow in Moncton. Just bizarre, and I hope you East Coasters keep safe and warm.

I sure can't imagine walking any doxie in that depth of snow… or even myself…


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Thankfully, the snow here is dry. Where it has drifted the snow can be blocked out.
> 
> I much prefer this type of snow as apposed to the three seasons of weather that fell along the South and Eastern Shores of NS yesterday.
> 
> Did you receive the flash freeze as well? My condolences if you did. Be of good cheer this is an unusual February for the South Shore. May perhaps this is why the French Explorers started the "L'Ordre de Bon Temps" in 1606, much more refined, as a welcoming gesture,than kissing cod fish.
> 
> I spent 2 hours clearing snow to start "digging out the walkway on the side yard so I may get to the front of the house to clear the driveway, or as might be said in parts of NB "the dooryard."
> 
> Snow has drifted along the south end of the house to about 7 feet where I have to dig the walkway. Still I would rather this task than clearing rained on wet snow before a flash freeze, any day.


Luckily, we did not get the rain that hit Halifax. We got about 5cm of ice pellets instead. So, while the roads in Halifax are so coated in ice that they had to cancel schools for tomorrow, we are open for business.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-20° with thankfully calm winds and a high today of -6° as the arctic blast returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C at just past 7AM. With clear blue skies above, should be a sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, we did not get the rain that hit Halifax. We got about 5cm of ice pellets instead. So, while the roads in Halifax are so coated in ice that they had to cancel schools for tomorrow, we are open for business.


 That is amazing considering the west side of the Chebucto Peninsula is not all that far from Lunenburg, "as the crow flies," and I saw news reports that communities on that peninsula did receive rain.

Cold, clear, sunny and windy today along the riverbank. Temperature is -18ºC (wind chill -29ºC) Winds 29 Km/h gusting to 34 Km/h.

The temperature will rise to a high of -8ºC but the winds will remain therefore the wind chill will remain chilly.

Still more snow to clear the front walkway has snow over 1.5 metre deep (or deeper) all the way along, and the back deck needs to be cleared but the snow on the deck is only about a metre deep, but still it has to shovelled to blow.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> That is amazing considering the west side of the Chebucto Peninsula is not all that far from Lunenburg, "as the crow flies," and I saw news reports that communities on that peninsula did receive rain.
> 
> Cold, clear, sunny and windy today along the riverbank. Temperature is -18ºC (wind chill -29ºC) Winds 29 Km/h gusting to 34 Km/h.
> 
> The temperature will rise to a high of -8ºC but the winds will remain therefore the wind chill will remain chilly.
> 
> Still more snow to clear the front walkway has snow over 1.5 metre deep (or deeper) all the way along, and the back deck needs to be cleared but the snow on the deck is only about a metre deep, but still it has to shovelled to blow.


We are about 100km south of Halifax and they seem to get more snow and cold temps than we do on some days ........... or, in this case, more rain and warmer temps. Still, we have enough snow to last us well into June before the final melt. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It now has been snowing every day since last Friday. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, watched this and thought of you. Kevin McGrath, Dieppe resident, shows massive snowbanks on YouTube - New Brunswick - CBC News


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... 12C ... a mostly blue and sunny sky, light (but fresh) wind. A very fine winter's day. Enjoyed listening to many songbirds enjoying it as much as me, during my early morning walk!!


----------



## johnp

A rather nice balcony break ... out at 1:30pm, back in at 2:15pm ... a spring-like 15C in the shade ... but like summer in the direct sun!!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL, once again I thought of you when I saw this white over most of NB.

Kalin Mitchell says there's more snow coming for the Maritimes - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## SINC

-7° on the way to 1° under overcast skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with cloudy skies and more snow in the forecast.


----------



## BigDL

Today we start the day, cloudy -17ºC (wind chill-20) with the sky clearing to a mix of sun cloud and the temperature heading for -6ºC, so all and all, another pleasant day to "tidy up" the snow along the riverbank.



Dr.G. said:


> We are about 100km south of Halifax and they seem to get more snow and cold temps than we do on some days ........... or, in this case, more rain and warmer temps. Still, we have enough snow to last us well into June before the final melt. We shall see.


 I have said many times, if you don't like the weather in the Maritimes just wait 20 minutes or travel 20 miles and you just might find some weather you really like. The weather is literally that variable over a short time or a small distance. 



Dr.G. said:


> BigDL, watched this and thought of you. Kevin McGrath, Dieppe resident, shows massive snowbanks on YouTube - New Brunswick - CBC News


 Many folks here, are in this situation, his front door and my front door found a similar situation. Thankfully yesterday was a glorious day to be outside in the fresh air clearing snow and we have today to finish up.



Dr.G. said:


> BigDL, once again I thought of you when I saw this white over most of NB.
> 
> Kalin Mitchell says there's more snow coming for the Maritimes - Nova Scotia - CBC News


 I saw this item, last night, on our evening news, as Kalin is our "weatherman" as well as Halifax's "weatherman".

I feel bad for the PE Islanders as they took an awful hammering from the weekend storm. If you note there is the centre part of PEI that is as white as the sea water around it. It looks as if there are two part to PEI much like New Zealand.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Today we start the day, cloudy -17ºC (wind chill-20) with the sky clearing to a mix of sun cloud and the temperature heading for -6ºC, so all and all, another pleasant day to "tidy up" the snow along the riverbank.
> 
> I have said many times, if you don't like the weather in the Maritimes just wait 20 minutes or travel 20 miles and you just might find some weather you really like. The weather is literally that variable over a short time or a small distance.
> 
> Many folks here, are in this situation, his front door and my front door found a similar situation. Thankfully yesterday was a glorious day to be outside in the fresh air clearing snow and we have today to finish up.
> 
> I saw this item, last night, on our evening news, as Kalin is our "weatherman" as well as Halifax's "weatherman".
> 
> I feel bad for the PE Islanders as they took an awful hammering from the weekend storm. If you note there is the centre part of PEI that is as white as the sea water around it. It looks as if there are two part to PEI much like New Zealand.


All true comments, BigDL. Hang in there, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am ... 10C ... sunshine, and a mostly blue sky, rather calm. Forecast calls for some clouds to come in later, with some rain Thursday, then back to sunshine for the weekend.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? I think *Rps* mentioned about thinking of moving to BC so here's some reinforcement.

Sorry to rub it in, but here it is… 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=819588178078738

The only thing missing locally here is a "PACZKI DAY", and I think I'd enjoy any PACZKI any day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -3C temps with some snow in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

clear skies and 1° on the way to 5° today before the snow returns tomorrow.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 12C .... light overcast, little wind. Could see the odd shower today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with big snowflakes falling as we approach 2PM.


----------



## CubaMark

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## BReligion

Wowzers, well we are in the deep freeze here in South Western Ontario.
Currently -20 feels like -30..... Brrrrr


BReligion


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach 10PM. Environment Canada forecast 5-10cm of snow today ...................... it just stopped snowing and we got well over 20cm here in Lunenburg, NS, which put us over the 200cm mark .............. setting an all time record. This is minor compared to what I experienced in St. John's, but folks here in "the Burg" are freaking out since it will keep snowing until April. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotians find poetry in the snow with #StormHaiku - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Another big storm is being forecast for NS on Sunday. 25+cm for Lunenburg ..............


----------



## SINC

0° with a mix of rain and snow and falling to -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

-7C temps with a nice sunrise to show off all the fresh white snow.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and clouds, windy -7ºC(wind chill -15) today along the riverbank.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... 13C ... sunshine and some clouds, light, but cool'ish breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine this afternoon with -4C temps. A nice day all and all.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and windy -7ºC (wind chill -15) along the riverbank. Temperature is heading in the wrong direction by colder -9ºC as the sun rises higher in the sky but not by that much


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C temps as we near 10AM. Going to keep warming up with some rain forecast for much of Sunday.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, 0ºC raining/snowing, a snow/rain/slop on the ground, pretty much 0ºC for the day along the riverbank then growing colder this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-18° with a big temperature swing on the way to take us up to 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling with +4C temps.


----------



## johnp

At 10:30am .... 10C .... sunshine and clouds, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining and still +4C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

3° on the way to 5° as our swings from melt to very cold continues.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud -9ºC heading for a high of -3ºC this afternoon along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Back into -15 highs again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with the sun finally breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Tonight, the temps here will plunge to -18C with a record setting cold windchill of -30C. Our mayor tells us to "Hang in there! Spring is just 25 days away!"


----------



## SINC

Now 3° with a high of 4° today before we drop into another Arctic high with daytime highs in the minus double digits only.


----------



## Dr.G.

-21C with a windchill of -33C this morning ............ setting a record cold temp for this area of Nova Scotia.

Extreme cold warnings in effect for parts of Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## BigDL

Bright sunny and windy -25ºC (wind chill -38ºC) warming to -12ºC, along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -16C at 10AM. My wife, who is from Calgary, says that this is just like the weather in AB.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 8C ... cloudy, 'feels' cooler, little wind. Change in the weather on its way for mid-week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice setting sun. -11C as we approach 6PM. More snow and then some rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

2° with light rain and a bitterly cold north wind as the Arctic high moves in.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside after a balcony break out in the sunshine ... much blue sky and sunshine .... a rather nice "spring-like" 14C in the shade, but more like summer in the direct sun. Some skin exposed for Vitamin D, eh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-15C with a -21C windchill. Clear skies with lots of stars shall be replaced by snow and rain tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some early morning snow flurries to greet us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

Well the cold warning has ended a snow fall warning is now in effect. The temperature has risen to -11ºC on its way to -2ºC. The snow is starting to fall, along the riverbank, with a possible 20 cm of the white stuff by this evening from a fast moving low pressure system.


----------



## SINC

The deep freeze has returned as our roller coaster ride of freeze thaw continues.


----------



## johnp

At 10am ..... 9C ... cloudy sky, very little wind. Some rain showers on the way for this afternoon and overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C after a morning of light snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a nice sunset forming in the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -9C at just past 7AM. Still, the skies are clear and there should be lots of sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Old law can force Nova Scotians to shovel highways - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Interesting ..................


----------



## BigDL

-13ºC (wind chill -23ºC) sunny, windy and cold along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

-18C with the wind chill at -30C.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a bit of sun as we approach 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... 10C ... a bright, cloudy sky, little wind. Rain showers in the forecast, but so far, haven't seen any.


----------



## SINC

Still -10° with the wind chill double that made for a very chilly day. A brief day or two or relief on the weekend, then the FAM returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with no wind and clear skies. Should be a nice sunny day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -12C this morning. But the skies are clear and it should be a sunny day, which will warm things up a bit.


----------



## SINC

-12° here as well with a wind chill of -20° and a high today of -7°


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 10C ... sky still quite cloudy, but blue patches starting to show, little wind. Forecast calls for clearing, with sun on its way for later today and Saturday.


----------



## SINC

Nearly noon in bright sunshine and -12°, but a 15 km wind out of the north makes it feel like -20° out there.


----------



## BigDL

-10°C (wind chill-19°C) sunny windy along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -5C as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

-16° with a wind chill of -21° and a high today of 0° with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-16C at just past 7AM, with clear skies and lots of sunshine forecast for us today.


----------



## SINC

Same temp here this morning with overcast skies and possible flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C as we approach 1PM.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cold -9 (wind chill -17) along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -2C as we approach 3PM. The sun has some warmth to it finally.


----------



## SINC

-7° at noon in bright sunshine on the way to a high of 0°.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 12noon ... 11C ... blue sky and sunshine, very little wiond if any. Lovely morning, and suspect the same for the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've made it to -4° but I now doubt we will reach the high of 0°.


----------



## johnp

At 2:30pm .... blue sky and sunshine ... 13C in the shade when we went out initially for a balcony break at 1:20pm, and then much like "summer", when the sun came around and enveloped our table & seating spot!! Some Lemon Hart in the sun ... it tasted and looked good, and felt good too!!


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C at just past 10PM. Clear skies with loads of stars and a brilliant half moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, calm and -10° this morning on the way to a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -9C at just past 7AM. Going to be another sunny day.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and we've lost a degree to -11° and will hopefully get to -1° today now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost 131 centimetres of snow fell at Halifax Stanfield International Airport during the month of February, over 2 1/2 times the 50 cm that fell last February, data from Environment Canada's website shows. Normal snowfall for February is just over 45 cm, according to data collected at the airport weather station.

Here in Lunenburg, we got 135cm of snow in February .............. with more snow in the forecast for tomorrow and the rest of the week.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud with sunny breaks and -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a beautiful sunset forming in the east. The end of a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with the first signs of snow falling as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

-3° and overcast with snow today and a high of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 7AM. About 10cm of snow fell overnight, with another 10cm to fall by noon. No wind so the wet snow is just drifting straight down.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with snow flurries along the riverbank -5ºC going for a high of -3ºC. All in all a pleasant day.


----------



## SINC

We've taken a downward turn and now sit at -6° and still headed the wrong way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as we approach 1PM. Finished clearing out the driveway, so now we just wait for the next snow on Wednesday.


----------



## johnp

as we approach 10am .... 7C ... after some rain overnight, "fresh & clear", blue sky and sunshine, very little wind. Should reach about 10C for the high, with lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

We continue to drop with more snow, now at -9° and headed for the minus twenties tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freaky frigid February: How last month set cold-weather records - The Globe and Mail


----------



## SINC

All I can say is the FAM has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy and -12C at just past 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

A return to clear and sunny skies along with the cold along the riverbank. -16ºC (wind chill -28ºC) the sun shall warm the air to -6ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now bitterly cold at -28 C wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 8C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, calm.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with lots of sunshine and blue skies at 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Another bitterly cold morning at -22° with the wind chill at nearly -30°. Hard to believe it is supposed to be 9° in just a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about 15cm of fresh snow having fallen overnight ......... and it is still snowing. Later, there is a forecast for some rain. Yuk.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with light snow along the riverbank, -5ºC heading for +3ºC and the possibility of the precipitation turning to rain later today.


----------



## SINC

-19° with a wind chill of -26° as we begin a warming trend that should see us get to -1° by late afternoon.


----------



## IllusionX

It's warm today. But there was some freezing rain last night..


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got the driveway cleared of the 20cm of fresh snow .......... just as the rain has started falling. Currently, it is a mild +4C.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 7C .... mostly blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sunshine and +5C temps help to melt away some of the snow that fell overnight at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we approach 11PM. A nice full moon is in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies at 7AM. However, with +1C temps and nothing falling from the sky, I am not complaining.


----------



## SINC

-7° as we shoot for a high today of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but still cloudy. A dull and quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning -3ºC and mostly cloudy.


----------



## SINC

We've already warmed to -4° and a new high forecast of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with +3C temps as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 1° at mid morning.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... currently 9C ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, little to no wind.


----------



## johnp

We touched 13C before noon ... cloudy bright, but rather mild & decent for our first bit of balcony time. Hoping to see a little more sun for the next one.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold morning, with -15C temps. No windchill to speak of with no wind. Still, there are clear blue skies so it should be a fine sunrise and a day full of sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A springlike 4° on the way to as high as 8° under sunny skies.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cold -15ºC (wind chill -24ºC) along the riverbank today. Very pleased to have the cold rather than the messy weather from Texas that missed the Merrytimes but hit the eastern USA. More than happy to shovel the cold.


----------



## SINC

We are already at 5° so we may even hit double digits today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

We hit 15C by noon ... went out for some sun time at 1:30pm. Forecast calls for more of the same, with higher temp's for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C as we approach midnight. A beautiful full moon is overhead with loads of stars visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chill -7C this morning. However, the skies are clear so it should be a fine sunny day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

-14ºC (wind chill -20ºC) Sunny with the temperature moderating to a pleasant -2ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some clouds rolling in as we approach 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 11am .... presently 12C .... blue sky and sunshine, very light wind. Forecasted high of up 17C for inland areas of the Lower Mainland. This weather will/should do wonders to the local vegetation .. expect to see many more blossums and leaves soon.


----------



## johnp

17C in the shade when we went out on our balcony at 1:30pm. Almost "summer warm" in the sun when it came around to hit us!!


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning under clear skies with a high today of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -6C this morning. I do hate DST.


----------



## BigDL

WOW! Hate is a strong word. Not fond of the concept nor the reality Daylight saving time myself.

Sunny -11ºC (windchill -18ºC) along the riverbank, this afternoon heading for -1ºC.


----------



## SINC

Our high has been downgraded to 6C from 8C. Time springs ahead, temp rolls back.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 9:30am .... 8C .... blue sky and sunshine, cool, but very light wind.


----------



## SINC

The melt continues at 4° and headed up to 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with clear skies this morning. Should be a nice day with lots of sunshine.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, along the riverbank, -13ºC, heading for a high of -1ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some sunshine as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Weather Network just announce that Spring has already arrived in BC and will arrive in AB by this weekend with double digit high temps that will be the norm until Summer arrives. Sadly, things will remain below average and colder from ON to Atlantic Canada due to all the snow and ice.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am .... 11C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind.


----------



## SINC

6° now under cloudy skies, will never make the 8° forecast.


----------



## BigDL

-13ºC (wind chill -19ºC) shall be sunny, along the riverbank, that is when the smoke (radiation fog) from the river clears later. We are heading for temperatures in the plus territory this afternoon. Shaping up to be a nice late winter's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to 4° today as the spring melt continues.


----------



## SINC

double post


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C temps as just past noon. Some melting is taking place, but with 25+cm of fresh snow and ice pellets forecast for this weekend, the melting is just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 9C ... high fog still hanging around, but sky showing some sun coming through, calm.


----------



## SINC

A dull and dreary day at nearly noon without any gain in temperature since 5:30 a.m., still 0°.


----------



## johnp

We hit 14C .... and had mild, but cloud-filtered sunshine for our recent break out on the balcony. The Lemon Hart made up for the lack of sun!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming. It actually hit +7C with lots of sunshine making it a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-2° under cloudy skies with a high of 4° with rain or wet flurries.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly cloudy but the pay off is warmer temperatures. Currently +4 heading for plus 6 and the downside, some rain comes with the warmer temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very foggy at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

As we head towards 10am ... 13C ... overcast, light rain showers, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +10C at just past 2PM with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +11C at 4PM. We have lost a few inches of snow .............. but that will be replaced four-fold on the weekend with the new snow storm.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with the odd sunny break and 0° to start the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of Lunenburg hit +13C in full sunshine this afternoon, but we only hit +11C in the shade at 4PM. Still sunny and +9C. The 30+cm of snow that is being forecast for Saturday and Sunday will bring us back to reality.


----------



## SINC

We have struggled to get to 1° today and I doubt it will get any higher, but they are calling for 15 to 17° by Saturday. That is the day of the big Red Bull cie downhill race. Good luck in those temps.


----------



## pm-r

I believe they use refrigerated tubes under the sprayed on water for the ice, but those compressors will sure have to do some heavy duty running in those temps. I guess if they don't, then everyone will chill out with a few Red Bulls and everyone will feel fine and Red Bull will make another million dollars or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we approach 8AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-2° with a sunny day ahead and a high of 9° today.


----------



## BigDL

Today started sunny now it's cloudy. The temperature is constant at -4ºC and the winds are light.

Yesterday the sky was clear and sunny, the high reached plus 8ºC and it was breezy, a real snow eater kind of day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with lots of sunshine.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... presently 14C .... sky mostly cloudy, a few little spots of blue, little to now wind. Forecast calls for clouds and some showers, no sign of the showers as yet.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° in the sunshine over the noon hour. Will we make 9° as forecast? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and sunny as we approach 4PM. Sadly, the forecast for snow has been changed. Now, the snow will start late Sat. night and last until dawn on Monday, with amounts over 35cm ................... This will put us at nearly the 9 foot mark for snow this winter ............. three times the average for Lunenburg.


----------



## johnp

16C here for first out on the balcony break (11:30am - 12:10pm) ... still a bright, but cloudy sky, no rain as yet, light breeze.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cold -15ºC (wind chill -24ºC) along the riverbank with temperatures heading for a high of -6ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

3° with sunny skies today and a high of 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and very sunny this afternoon. Snow forecasts for this region have gone up to 40+cm now from Sat. evening until Monday morning.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 4° now with a revised high today of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of trivia: As most know, Spring can be on the 19th, 20th or 21st. However, for the remainder of the 21st century (2001-2100) the March Equinox (arrival of Spring) will fall either on March 20 or 19. The next March 19 Equinox will be in the year 2044 — which means that for the next four decades, Spring will be on the 20th.

Sadly, here in Nova Scotia, we are being told ....................


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am .... currently 13C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, little wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -4C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm .... more cloud cover now, but still bright .... 16C ... forecast calls for more clouding as the day goes on, with rain overnight and into Saturday. Some needed "food for the plants" ... who seem to be loving this early-spring, but could use a little watering!!


----------



## SINC

We've reached 10°, but can we make the forecast of 14°? We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> A bit of trivia: As most know, Spring can be on the 19th, 20th or 21st. However, for the remainder of the 21st century (2001-2100) the March Equinox (arrival of Spring) will fall either on March 20 or 19. The next March 19 Equinox will be in the year 2044 — which means that for the next four decades, Spring will be on the 20th.
> 
> Sadly, here in Nova Scotia, we are being told ....................


To be fair, North America's Premier Ground Hog, Nova Scotia's very own Shubenacadie Sam, did call for 6 more weeks of winter and he is remaining true to his word.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> To be fair, North America's Premier Ground Hog, Nova Scotia's very own Shubenacadie Sam, did call for 6 more weeks of winter and he is remaining true to his word.


Yes ................ and he is buried under nine feet of snow.


----------



## pm-r

:lmao: :lmao: :clap: :lmao:


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Yes ................ and he is buried under nine feet of snow.


If it is any consolation Dr.G. the snow there might be deeper as Shubenacadie is in a snow belt.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> If it is any consolation Dr.G. the snow there might be deeper as Shubenacadie is in a snow belt.


Well, with lots more snow in the forecast for March and April, he may not be found until Canada Day. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beware Ides of March ................ or so we have been told. A blizzard warning is now in effect for our region of Nova Scotia for the 15th (aka "the Ides of March"). 85-100km/h winds will drive 45+cm of snow all over the place. Just what we did not need right now.


----------



## BigDL

Ture that, Dr.G.

Bright and sunny, cold at -16ºC (wind chill -24) but the sun shall warm to a more seasonal -1ºC this afternoon along the riverbank.

Warming today, while we're under a blizzard warning starting tonight and into tomorrow of slow moving system. 

Surprisingly how the snow eating, foggy southern winds of April, can drop the snow's depth in very short order along the South Shore.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to 15° which may stop the Red Bull ice crash event.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am ... 14C ... cloudy, with some clearing, windy (after rain overnight and earlier this morning).


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as the snow slowly approaches from the south. Once it starts, it will not stop snowing until dawn on Monday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 16° at mid afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

From the shots tonight in the dark at Peggy's Cove, the lights caught the swirling snow that will probably greet Marc in the morning:

Sort of pretty like swirling dancing fairies caught in the lights.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> From the shots tonight in the dark at Peggy's Cove, the lights caught the swirling snow that will probably greet Marc in the morning:
> 
> Sort of pretty like swirling dancing fairies caught in the lights.


It's worse here, Patrick. I can't see our car in the driveway one moment, and the next moment it is there. Blizzard conditions are outside.


----------



## SINC

Hang in there Dr. G., this too shall pass.

4° here this morning with 40 kph winds that make it feel much colder. With 4° being our high for both today and tomorrow, little change is expected.


----------



## BigDL

-6ºC (wind chill -15ºC) cloudy, windy, snow, snow at times heavy and blowing snow and more snow, snow, snow, snow.


----------



## SINC

We have dropped a bit now to 1°, but it is a good looking week ahead.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 10C ... overcast, light drizzle at times, light breeze. "Feels" cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> -6ºC (wind chill -15ºC) cloudy, windy, snow, snow at times heavy and blowing snow and more snow, snow, snow, snow.


Same here, just a bit warmer. 30cm of snow and ice pellets in total here in Lunenburg, NS. Freezing drizzle and ice fog at the moment.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a sunny hight of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with everything coated in ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Archeologists reach surface level of lost province for first time in 70 years – The Manatee

The New New Brunswick.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Same here, just a bit warmer. 30cm of snow and ice pellets in total here in Lunenburg, NS. Freezing drizzle and ice fog at the moment.


-7ºC (wind chill -18ºC) cloudy and still snowing.

Yesterday (from 05:00 ADT until midnight) 44 cm of snow fell and the snow is light and well drifted. This storm shall drop well over a half of metre of snow, here, by the time its done.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> -7ºC (wind chill -18ºC) cloudy and still snowing.
> 
> Yesterday (from 05:00 ADT until midnight) 44 cm of snow fell and the snow is light and well drifted. This storm shall drop well over a half of metre of snow, here, by the time its done.


The only advantage of having some freezing drizzle on top of all or our snow was no major drifting. We had 32cm of snow and ice pellets in all. Sadly, the pizza we ordered yesterday just came ............... but it was cold. Still, we gave the delivery man a nice tip for trying.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... after heavy rain overnight, and rather heavy fog early this morning, we've had a nice clearing ... currently 9C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with more light flurries blowing about as we approach 3PM.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny -18ºC (wind chill -26ºC) Increasing cloudiness temperature rising to a pleasant -1ºC.

The clouds will usher in the next bit of weather, another up to 20 cm of snow overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning, but we are on the way to a warm and sunny high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -1C at 11AM. Snow is forecast to start falling this afternoon and go until tomorrow evening. 20-30cm is being forecast .................. and then the next storm will hit on Sat/Sun with another 20+cm of snow.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9:30am .... currently 11C ... a bright, but rather cloudy sky, little to no wind. Increasing cloud, chance of shower overnight.

edit to add update;
A mild 15C for our balcony break over noon ... seems the increased cloud cover helped to raise the temp a quite a touch.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as the snow is starting to fall. 

There is a group petitioning the Nova Scotia government to help bring an end to Winter. It reads "Bow-down before the powerful might of Boreas, the Greek God of Winter, and beg for mercy from his all powerful frosty might." With the area of Nova Scotia just north of Halifax to just south of Lunenburg now expecting to get hit with 40cm of snow when it all ends tomorrow night, thousands are signing the petition. We shall see what happens .....................


----------



## SINC

7° in bright sunshine, but I doubt we will make our high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather out there. We are being told to expect 40cm by tomorrow evening, but 10+ has fallen already and the snow is just now getting heavy. We are going to wake up to quite a pounding.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wild weather out there. We are being told to expect 40cm by tomorrow evening, but 10+ has fallen already and the snow is just now getting heavy. We are going to wake up to quite a pounding.



That's just crazy the amount of snow that you and some areas have received this winter and hard to believe that there's even more on the way. XX)

It's sure swirling in the lights of the Peggys Cove Lighthouse webcam when I just checked:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Peggys Cove Lighthouse | Sou'Wester Restaurant, Peggys Cove

We got enough and more than we wanted with the "Storm of '96" that was close, but small by comparison:
Weather Events: Victoria's Blizzard of '96


----------



## BigDL

...and Friday's storm hasn't even been mentioned...er...well...until now...ummm...the riverbank may only receive 20cm from the present nor'easter for a change. 

Sorry Dr.G. about the snow magnet getting off lightly this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's just crazy the amount of snow that you and some areas have received this winter and hard to believe that there's even more on the way. XX)
> 
> It's sure swirling in the lights of the Peggys Cove Lighthouse webcam when I just checked:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Peggys Cove Lighthouse | Sou'Wester Restaurant, Peggys Cove
> 
> We got enough and more than we wanted with the "Storm of '96" that was close, but small by comparison:
> Weather Events: Victoria's Blizzard of '96


Just got back in from trying to keep the doors free of drifting and a path for my dogs. Snow it nearly up to the top of the wheels on our Rav4 ............. and they are 16 inch wheels. XX):-(


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> ...and Friday's storm hasn't even been mentioned...er...well...until now...ummm...the riverbank may only receive 20cm from the present nor'easter for a change.
> 
> Sorry Dr.G. about the snow magnet getting off lightly this time.



Well, we are getting pounded in this storm, and it is still coming down hard until this evening. XX)


----------



## SINC

-1° under clear skies with a sunny high of 10° today, but more snow is in our future over the weekend.


----------



## BigDL

-7ºC (wind chill -16ºC) cloudy, windy and light snow so far. The back end of this storm may provide more "action" than presently.


----------



## SINC

Now at 0° and the high upgraded to 11° for the day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Well, we are getting pounded in this storm, and it is still coming down hard until this evening. XX)



Well, I'm not sure how or even who did this but it caught me off guard and added chuckle when I looked this morning, and I'll add a shoot here in case it disappears: 
Nova Scotia Webcams - Peggys Cove Lighthouse | Sou'Wester Restaurant, Peggys Cove


----------



## johnp

At 9:30am .... 12C ... a still mostly cloudy sky, but signs of clearing, light (cool) breeze.


----------



## SINC

3° at noon with bright sunshine, but a cool breeze may keep us from getting to 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we approach 4PM. It is the wind that is causing havoc with the 50+cm of snow that has fallen overnight and today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Video Gallery - The Weather Network


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubie Sam: Don't stew the messenger | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## SINC

Surprisingly, we did make it to 11° today, but the cold and snow hits tomorrow and Friday with 8 cm in our future.


----------



## pm-r

That 11C must have been a nice if brief change for you Don, and as nice as it was here, we only beat you by 1C according to our accuweather: Brentwood Bay Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for British Columbia Canada


----------



## SINC

And so our own battle with a spring snowstorm begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and the wind has finally died down a bit, thus stopping the drifting of snow caused by the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=196OwW8vN5E&app=desktop


----------



## BigDL

Yesterday 12 cm of snow fell along the riverbank, wind was the main effect from the massive storm, that devastated Nova Scotia and eastern PEI.

Cloudy, windy and a few snow flakes flying, -10ºC (wind chill -19ºC) heading for some sun and the temperature shall rise to around -1ºC this afternoon.


----------



## kelman

Light snow for a short time yesterday, didn't stay, the ground is probably too warm now to retain it. Still hovering around the zero mark for the most part.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax storms dump more snow than White Juan in 2004 - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Maybe CubaMark can appreciate this article.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back in 1905, Lunenburg recorded 10 feet of snow. With the official amount of 63cm this past storm, we are now at 315cm or just over 10 feet, an all-time Lunenburg, NS record. Nice news so close to Spring ....................


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 12C .... overcast, light rain, light wind.


----------



## SINC

So far the snow has held off, but it has clouded over and is only 1° nearing noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Supermoon will spring a total solar eclipse on Friday - Technology & Science - CBC News

Spring equinox marks 'the coming of spring' .................. except in Canada's newly named province .............. SnovaScotia.


----------



## BigDL

My homeland has a new name.

This storm had the dreaded phrase "stalled and intensifying" for this the huge dump of snow.

I recall a storm of the early 60's of a similar dump of snow. The forecast of that particular storm was for a dusting overnight. Up to 96cm in Halifax's suburbs. That storm closed schools for a week. 










This is today's reality.


----------



## pm-r

The SnovaScotia name seems to have become a popular new name, and it sure seems appropriate considering some of the photos, even back in Nov 2014 there was already too much by the look of some: 
Snova Scotia keeps on piling on | Reality Bites | Halifax, Nova Scotia | THE COAST
Snova Scotia - Weather Photos - The Weather Network


----------



## pm-r

As the sign says, and gheese, even more to come… GADS!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> My homeland has a new name.
> 
> This storm had the dreaded phrase "stalled and intensifying" for this the huge dump of snow.
> 
> I recall a storm of the early 60's of a similar dump of snow. The forecast of that particular storm was for a dusting overnight. Up to 96cm in Halifax's suburbs. That storm closed schools for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is today's reality.


Good one, Dana. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maritimes got the most — and least — amount of snow this winter - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## SINC

-2° with 6 inches of freshly fallen snow on the ground and much more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and very sunny at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

MV Blue Puttees trapped in ice since Wednesday with 40 passengers aboard - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Things are rough off-shore of NS and NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too much snow here in eastern Canada ............. too little water in California.

http://www.newsweek.com/nasa-california-has-one-year-water-left-313647


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny along the riverbank this morning. A chilly -11ºC (wind chill -21ºC) but yeah we have a UV warning today of moderate so there is promise in the last winter sun. The bright sun warms and we shall see the temperature rise to the melt point this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

The snow has returned with much more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with lots of sunshine at just past noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> MV Blue Puttees trapped in ice since Wednesday with 40 passengers aboard - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Things are rough off-shore of NS and NL.



That's sure not the kind of "extended cruise" they were expecting I'll bet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Too much snow here in eastern Canada ............. too little water in California.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/nasa-california-has-one-year-water-left-313647



I'll bet that some places on the West Coast and parts of BC are also going to get hit with some water shortages later this year due to the very small snowpack in so many areas.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 9:30am .... a touch below 12C ... overcast, rain, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's sure not the kind of "extended cruise" they were expecting I'll bet.


A large Canadian Coast Guard ice breaker that went out to rescue them has now gotten stuck in the pack ice as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll bet that some places on the West Coast and parts of BC are also going to get hit with some water shortages later this year due to the very small snowpack in so many areas.


While Lunenburg , NS has received well over three times their average snowfall for a year, St. John's, NL has received just 1/3 of it's average 13 feet of snow for a year. Flooding is feared here in Lunenburg Country and the Town of Lunenburg, and drought conditions and water rationing are being discussed in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax neighbourhoods, still snowbound, ask for help - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Things are dangerous in parts of Halifax and the surrounding areas. Luckily, the streets here in Lunenburg are open.

Clips - Season 22: Halifax Tourism Ad - This Hour Has 22 Minutes


----------



## SINC

A lull in our snowfall with 10 cm down and at least that to come tonight as we sit at -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beautiful sunshine and +2C temps at just past 4PM. 15-25cm of snow, followed by rain, is being forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Halifax airport offering shovels to people arriving home - The Weather Network

Seems reasonable ................ Sort of like the old American Express card commercial ........... "don't leave home without it".


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Halifax airport offering shovels to people arriving home - The Weather Network
> 
> Seems reasonable ................ Sort of like the old American Express card commercial ........... "don't leave home without it".




With those comments and the amount of snow, I think I'd just take a taxi or maybe just stay on the plane and fly back to the warmer snowless vacation spot until it melts:

"“_Though I know the idea of shovelling in your sandals isn’t a pleasant thought.”

Gallant says most of the airport's parking spaces haven't been plowed yet._ "


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> With those comments and the amount of snow, I think I'd just take a taxi or maybe just stay on the plane and fly back to the warmer snowless vacation spot until it melts:
> 
> "“_Though I know the idea of shovelling in your sandals isn’t a pleasant thought.”
> 
> Gallant says most of the airport's parking spaces haven't been plowed yet._ "


True, but some people are an hour's drive away from the airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -4C temps as we approach 10PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True, but some people are an hour's drive away from the airport.



So…???
My eldest son just had to spend $1,300.00 with a "special bargain air flight deal" just to get from the northern Yukon to here to help celebrate his mother's birthday today and my belated birthday celebration this weekend.

I guess it depends on one's values and maybe there are some friends to help out if needed. And yes, just an hour's drive is a long way, especially if doing so in crummy driving circumstances.


----------



## SINC

After cleaning up yesterday's mess of heavy, wet snow, the same is in order this morning as we got dumped on again last evening. And yes, we'll do it again tomorrow by the looks of the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and sunny this morning. Our snow shall come later this afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

On this first day spring a pleasant -3ºC and cloudy along the riverbank. 

Presently we're under a snowfall warning as another two low pressure centres are coming together over the Merrytimes once again.

We could have a mix of spring weather along with the serving snow. The answer shall be revealed with time.


----------



## SINC

-3° now as the snow begins to intensify.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Help us Obi-Wan Kenobi, you're our only hope."


----------



## Dr.G.

“It's spring fever. That is what the name of it is. And when you've got it, you want—oh, you don't quite know what it is you do want, but it just fairly makes your heart ache, you want it so!” 
― from "Tom Sawyer, Detective: As Told by Huck Finn" by Mark Twain


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11:30am .... 11C ... overcast, rain (as times quite heavy), light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is starting to fall harder now ............... time to go out and shovel once again.


----------



## BigDL

-1ºC cloudy and snowing 5cm of wet snow fell yesterday along the riverbank, from this weather event. It's forecast that snow should fall all day tapering off to flurries this afternoon. The temperature will drop this afternoon as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 15cm of fresh snow. More flurries are on the way, so no rush to shovel just yet.


----------



## SINC

We probably can beat that this morning and it is still coming down. Over 25 cm so far and it is supposed to continue all day long today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We probably can beat that this morning and it is still coming down. Over 25 cm so far and it is supposed to continue all day long today and tomorrow.


Yuk!! XX) So much for Alberta's early spring. 

We are just about at the 330cm mark for snow this winter. No recorded record for Lunenburg even comes close to this mark.


----------



## SINC

Our snowfall has lessened, is very light, but coming straight down and steady.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk!! XX) So much for Alberta's early spring.
> 
> We are just about at the 330cm mark for snow this winter. No recorded record for Lunenburg even comes close to this mark.



That really is a mind blowing amount of snow!!! And it seems like a lot of records have fallen this season:
P.E.I. snowfall breaks record - - CBC News

And I thought that was a huge amount until I did some checking and found:
"_The world record for the highest seasonal total snowfall was measured in the United States at Mount Baker Ski Area, outside of the town Bellingham, Washington during the 1998–1999 season. Mount Baker received 2,896 cm (95.01 ft) of snow, …_"
Snow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But gee folks, that shouldn't be too surprising for a renown ski area, but sure not for much lower areas or closer to the so-called tempering Atlantic ocean.


----------



## johnp

As we are about to hit 11am .... 14C ... sky with clouds and sunshine, light wind. A bright and lovely early-spring morning, before it clouds up and more rain arrives. Looks like a rather wet week ahead. No shovelling required!!


----------



## SINC

Much colder at -9° with a wind chill of -16° and more snow on the way with a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -10C this morning with some sunshine forecast for later today.


----------



## BigDL

-14ºC (windchill -27ºC) windy with blowing snow under a mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank. Temperatures shall be rise to -3ºC


----------



## SINC

Now -8°, but the winds have calmed and the wind chill is gone. More snow today, tomorrow and Thursday a spring continues.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 12C ... a mostly overcast sky, light wind if any. Rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 10 weather jokes that are so bad they're good - The Weather Network

Some weather related humor. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming in the west. The end of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

-5° with yet more snow today and tomorrow as we try for a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -14C with clear skies. Should be a nice day.


----------



## BigDL

-12ºC (wind chill -19ºC) a mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank. The temperature rising to -3ºC.


----------



## SINC

Not much improvement nor good news in the forecast for a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Not sure what happened to our forecast snow, but the sun has suddenly appeared and it's -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +2C as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not sure what happened to our forecast snow, but the sun has suddenly appeared and it's -2°.


According to The Weather Network, Spring will arrive in Alberta by the end of the week with temps in the mid teens. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> According to The Weather Network, Spring will arrive in Alberta by the end of the week with temps in the mid teens. Kudos. :clap:


That may be, but did they include EC's prediction of another major dump of snow a week from today on the final day of the month when it goes out like a lion?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That may be, but did they include EC's prediction of another major dump of snow a week from today on the final day of the month when it goes out like a lion?


Nope. The Weather Network said your winter is over with sunshine and temps in the low to mid teens until early April when your Spring really kicks in and you can say goodbye to the snow and Winter. Kudos. :clap:


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning under partial cloud and a high today of +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C as we await a nice sunrise.


----------



## BigDL

A lovely early spring day showed up along the riverbank today. Sunny -8ºC heading for plus 3, with light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C at about 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C temps. The sun has a warmth to it now, and I was outside shoveling snow from the banks along the driveway back into the garden, wearing a tee shirt.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° as we near noon. The sun is partially obscured by high wispy cloud preventing much warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +5C at just past 6PM. A fine day, with rain in store for us tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with cloudy skies and possible flurries today with a high of 7°.


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC under a cloudy sky along the riverbank. The temperature heading for +8 and rain tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with higher temps and lots or rain in the forecast for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and cloudy as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things tend to get a bit windy here in Nova Scotia on this date. Today there is no wind and +8C temps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiO32oGdU_4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with rain at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 9° and we are headed for 11° tomorrow. But one more blast of winter looms next week according to the forecast.


----------



## SINC

4° under cloudy skies with a revised high of 12° here today.


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC cloudy, damp and fog, along the riverbank, possible rain showers with the temperature rising to 3ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and the rain has stopped for now.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 11am ... currently 16C ... sky bright, but mostly cloudy now, little to no wind. Forecast calls for clouding over, with some rain on the way for later.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6.5C at just past 3PM. Just received the latest forecast for tomorrow here in Lunenburg ................... 15-20+cm is being forecast .............. unless the low stalls .................... and then we will get over 30cm of fresh snow.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning with a high of 10° today, but a chance of some scattered showers.


----------



## BigDL

-1ºC cloudy with a chance of snow flurries along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about 10cm of the forcasted 20-30cm down already.


----------



## SINC

No change in temperature at 5° as we near noon. It has clouded over and rain is now forecast. I doubt we can come near the high of 10° forcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal. Left for a fundraiser at about 5PM and the driveway was clear of snow .......... returned home at midnight to about 15+cm of snow. Woke up this morning to over 30+cm of fresh snow which we received yesterday and early this morning. We are now nearly at the 350cm of snow for this winter. No Spring in sight here. 

Currently -7C with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning but on the way to a sunny high today of 15°.


----------



## BigDL

-5ºC a mix of sun and cloud with sunny eventually winning out, over the riverbank. The temperature shall rise to plus 3, so all and all, a nice early spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C as we try to dig out from yesterday's big snow storm.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morning, now at 4° and the sun is burning off a very heavy overnight frost quickly.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 10am .... 11C ... heavily-overcast and very wet, some wind. "Rain Warning" in effect ... wet day ahead. ("3D" day - dark, damp, and dismal)


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and cloudy ................ but it is once again snowing.   XX)


----------



## BigDL

A bright, sunny and frosty morning along the riverbank -5ºC the air shall warm to +2ºC this afternoon. 

The snow banks are diminishing noticeably, with trend continuing today under such a bright sun.


----------



## SINC

4° under clear and starry skies on the way to a sunny high today of 14°. Spring has sprung.


----------



## johnp

16C when we went out at 11:20am for a balcony break. A bright, but mostly cloudy sky, and light wind. Forecasts calls for increased clouds and likely a little rain later. And cooler temperatures tomorrow. A mixed bag for the week -- early-spring stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 6PM with snow in the forecast for tomorrow.  No Spring here in Snovascotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach 7AM. We received 10cm of fresh snow overnight.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to a lovely dat with a high of 16°. Then tomorrow we plunge back to just 4° with up to 10 cm of heavy wet snow in the forecast.


----------



## BigDL

What passes for a spring day along the riverbank, +1ºC heading for 4ºC, cloudy with a chance of rain. Thankful for the temperatures thus enabling a slow melt.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 3°, but rising rapidly on the way to the high teens today.


----------



## johnp

Heading to 10am ... 11C ... sunshine and clouds, cool, brisk wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C, taking with it much of the 10cm of fresh snow we received overnight. More to come next week, with over 30+cm of snow in the forecast over a three day period.


----------



## BigDL

-4ºC along the riverbank and the sun shall be shining brightly. The temperature shall rise to -1ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C here at 7AM. Clear skies so it shall be a sunny day.


----------



## SINC

2° with a high of 4° and a mix of rain and snow for the next couple of days.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 10C .... sunshine and clouds, cool, brisk breeze (making it feel cooler than it really is).


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

-3° with flurries on the way to 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nippy -4C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C this afternoon. Some snow is melting, but 30+cm of snow is being forecast to fall from Sunday to Wed. of next week.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... 10C .... mostly overcast sky, cool breeze. Rain on its way for later and Friday.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. that weather mess on its way for Saturday could fall as a wintery mix or rain. Always a chance the jet stream will flatten out now that is April and we find ourselves returning to the more 'normal' extremes of Merrytime's weather. 

It's sunny along the riverbank today, currently -1ºC with the temperature heading for +3ºC. A good day for maple sap to run and snow to slowly melt under the warm rays of the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Dr.G. that weather mess on its way for Saturday could fall as a wintery mix or rain. Always a chance the jet stream will flatten out now that is April and we find ourselves returning to the more 'normal' extremes of Merrytime's weather.
> 
> It's sunny along the riverbank today, currently -1ºC with the temperature heading for +3ºC. A good day for maple sap to run and snow to slowly melt under the warm rays of the sun.


Yes, BigDL, Saturday will be a rain/snow mix, but mostly rain. The snow starts on Sunday, picks up intensity on Monday and then eases down to about 5cm on Tuesday and Wednesday, for over 30cm of fresh snow. The worry now is flooding once this snow starts to melt. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3W5GDkgf2w[/ame]

You killed my Spring, prepare to ........................... have mercy on our souls.


----------



## johnp

2:10pm ... just came inside from an out on our balcony break ... 13C ... a rather bright sky, with a changing picture of a series of large cloud formations floating by, with the big dark ones heading to the north shore mountains. Fun to watch the formations. And caught some views of one hawk using the airflows to enjoy his/her day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a beautiful sunset forming in the west at 7PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to just 5° with more snow that we do not need.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some rain/snow in the forecast for today.


----------



## BigDL

+2ºC under a high overcast of clouds along the riverbank heading for a high of 11ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with a bit of sun breaking through the fog and cloud cover. We are losing a bit of snow .................. which will be replaced when it snows early next week.


----------



## pm-r

Mother Nature sure seems to have a really sick sense of humour this season for many with the mention of snow today and also into the second week of April. I think we'd be screaming lunatics if that was to happen here. 

But maybe time for the appropriate T-Shirt…


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am .... 11C .... sky mostly cloudy, light, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Mother Nature sure seems to have a really sick sense of humour this season for many with the mention of snow today and also into the second week of April. I think we'd be screaming lunatics if that was to happen here.
> 
> But maybe time for the appropriate T-Shirt…


Easy for you to say, Patrick. Our crocus are still under over a meter of snow, as is our whole front and back garden. Of course, the top of the BBQ is exposed, mocking us in that we can't get to it or get the cover off or open the doors to turn on the propane.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing day. +11C as we approach 3PM. The sun is shining ................ making this a fine day as we await more snow next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C at 3:30PM ............. and the sun is no longer shining. Record temps.


----------



## johnp

We just got blown in from some attempted balcony time ... went out at 1;30pm ... only to get caught with the cold and blowing wind of a system coming in. With the tablecloth and other stuff on our patio table trying to leave us, we said 'goodbye' to it all, and took our shots of Lemon Hart back inside to enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and there is no rain or snow just yet. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

-2° with more snow today and a high of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling at 7AM


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am ... a touch over 9C ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light, cold wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +6C at just past 3PM.


----------



## BigDL

+1°C Cloudy with drizzle along the riverbank changing to some snow this evening. 

You gotta love +6 & very foggy for some serious snow eating Dr.G.


----------



## SINC

The sun has appeared and we've moved up to 0°. We may get to 5° yet.


----------



## johnp

As we head away from 1pm .... 11C ... big clouds, a little sun, light, but still rather cool breeze. The clouds that just recently dumped a shower on us, have headed to the north shore mountains (likely to do more of the same, and maybe snow on the mountain tops?) Balcony break time coming up for us soon - a touch of Lemon Hart, some cloud watching, and "clouds illusions to recall" when back inside, eh!! (and here's to Joni Mitchell, hope she's out of the hospital and feeling better soon!!)


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with some strong winds blowing away all the fog.


----------



## SINC

Only 1° here today, but a real nice week is ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C as we approach noon. We are told to expect a few inches of snow this afternoon to remind us that Spring is far, far away.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 9:30am .... 9C ... a bright, blue, sunny sky, little to no wind. Beautiful Easter morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C but the snow clouds are starting to roll in out of the northeast.


----------



## johnp

noon ... we've made it to a touch above 12C, but that cold incoming breeze is back, and is making it feel much cooler. It's pretty though!! And once the sun comes around our way, suspect it will feel a good deal warmer. Another balcony break scheduled for then. Recalling weather on many Easter's here, this one is a great one ....and especially good for those heading to family events, and such.


----------



## SINC

-3° under clear skies and a high of 5° both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with clear skies and a beautiful moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am .... presently 11C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C at just past 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 5° bit with a brutally cold wind at 35 kph.


----------



## BigDL

-1ºC mostly cloudy along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a heavy snow falling .................. and it shall keep falling until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got in from shoveling snow. About 15cm are down so far and it is still snowing. At least there won't be as much in the driveway as there would be had I not shoveled just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to clear paths for my dogs. About 25cm has fallen and it is still snowing.


----------



## SINC

Our last cool day before some nice weather ahead. (Environment Canada says it will only get to 6°, not 9° a shown below by the weather network).


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with light snow -2ºC heading for +5 along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

The forecast has now improved to 9° for today.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 10C ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, cool, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and it finally stopped snow. Now, to shovel it away until the next snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

.


----------



## Dr.G.

We surrender ..........................


----------



## pm-r

dr.g. said:


> we surrender ..........................



+1!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!!


Amen, Brother.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy -2C with clear skies, so it should be a sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 13° today.


----------



## BigDL

-5ºC Sunny along the riverbank today, the high for the day shall be +1ºC


----------



## SINC

Some great weather for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very sunny at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

More snow fell overnight in this never-ending winter. There should be about 10cm by the time it stops this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning but on the way to a great day at 17° today.


----------



## BigDL

-2ºC and sunny currently heading for a balmy +5ºC this afternoon along the riverbank today.

Tomorrow not looking so spring like. Snow and uncertain levels of freezing rain, "just when you think you're out...they drag you back in."


----------



## SINC

We've got some great weather this week as normal highs are 10°:


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and it finally stopped snowing. Now, to get out the shovels once again.


----------



## johnp

noon at Harrison Hot Springs, BC …. currently 15C .. blue sky and sunshine, a light breeze beachside, little to nothing away from the Lake. Lovely day!! High of 17C forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - How the weather helped (and hindered) at Vimy Ridge - The Weather Network

Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

A grand day here and still 17° out there. Nice.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under clear skies and a high today of 18°. We'll take it!


----------



## BigDL

-4ºC cloudy, with snow, freezing rain and rain on the way. The temperature is forecast to rise to +4ºC this afternoon along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to 1°, but our high has been bumped up to 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +7C temps as we approach 6AM. Still, one does not need to shovel fog.


----------



## SINC

A bit cooler today as we begin at 5°, headed upt to 12°, but still above our normal for the time of year at 10°.


----------



## BigDL

Heavy rain overnight now it is gloriously sunny, windy the temperature is presently +6ºC.

A snow eating day along the riverbank today at the temperature rises this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Quite dull with heavy overcast, but they still claim it will get to 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with the sun shining now. A fine day to melt away some of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C with lots of sun. Our snow pack is now down to the two foot mark, with little bits of grass showing on the edges in parts of my garden.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to our average high for this time of year at 10° today. A good day to sit and watch the Masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and plus 1ºC presently, clouding over with a chance of April showers along the riverbank this afternoon temperature rising to 7ºC.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 1° with a revised high of 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +10C as we slowly approach noon. Snow is finally starting to melt to reveal the grass around the base of the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny, with no wind and +11C temps. Frantically trying to throw some of the snow in my driveway out to the street to let is melt away quicker. Down to the last foot or two of snow in half of the driveway so I am making progress.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Last year at this time, there was no snow in Lunenburg, NS and the golf course across the harbor had golfers on it trying out their luck on the links. All the while, in St.John's, NL, we were still shoveling snow, and would continue to shovel until the last snow storm on the last day of May, which brought us to 19 feet of snow for the winter of 2013-14. This year, St. John's is now snow free, having gotten just over four feet of snow, while we received a record-setting snowfall of 12 feet here in Lunenburg. It looks as if the snow will not be falling for the rest of this Spring (we hope), but the ice at the base of all of our snow might still be with us up until Canada Day. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

The show should disappear by the "Queens Birthday" except if it is in a shadow under a tree or a deck.

The snow eating fog will arrive soon enough to do the trick.

Along the riverbank we have missed the snow that found Lunenburg. Still the temperatures have been cooler along the riverbank than that along the South Shore. We have lost over half of our snow. 

Take heart, from practical experience, I have faith the sun and the fog will do their magic soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +11C as we approach 7PM.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 13° today.


----------



## BigDL

Back to negative temperatures -1ºC frosty this morning with a hazy sky. The sky will clear and shall be sunny along the riverbank this afternoon, with high temperatures, in the neighbourhood of the mid teens.:love2:


----------



## SINC

A nice week ahead with seasonal temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C at just past 9AM. We might get the first week with no temps below 0C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +8C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +11C this afternoon, and is now +5C as we approach 9PM. Going to take a chance and change over from snow tires to all season tires tomorrow morning ................ but I shall NOT put away my snow shovels. No need to tempt Mother Nature.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with overcast skies, rain today and a high of 13°.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 10ºC wet and rainy this afternoon along the riverbank. A good snow eating weather.


----------



## SINC

Light misty rain now and our high downgraded to jut 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and +9C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C as we approach 9PM. Finally got the BBQ free of snow, so we might be able to have some cookouts out on the deck.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 13° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 3ºC heading for a temperature of 7ºC this afternoon with increasing cloud along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we lost a degree to 1° now, but gained a degree for a high at 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +13C this morning. A fine day to watch more snow melt.


----------



## SINC

A calm morning at 4° on the way to a sunny high today of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm morning here as well, with +3C temps and a nice sunrise slowly forming in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and -1ºC with the temperature rising to +7ºC another lovely snow eating day along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sunny and -1ºC with the temperature rising to +7ºC another lovely snow eating day along the riverbank.


BigDL, I like your phrase "another snow eating day". We need lots of these days to get to the bottom of the snow we had here in Lunenburg. Luckily, neighbors helped neighbors clear out a path to the house or driveway.


----------



## BigDL

Would you believe this machine opened my driveway last week?

Ok! Hows about a drone's view of a Municipal snow dump in Moncton.










Moncton's massive snow dump, as seen from the sky | CTV News


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Would you believe this machine opened my driveway last week?
> 
> Ok! Hows about a drone's view of a Municipal snow dump in Moncton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moncton's massive snow dump, as seen from the sky | CTV News


Wow. You folks got more than the 12 feet of snow here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

4° under clear skies with a high today of 18° after reaching 20° yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

4ºC and cloudy with clearing skies this afternoon and temperatures rising to 14ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

5° now and a revised high of 20° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +15C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 5° now and a revised high of 20° again today.



It looks like you and my son's family in Okotoks will be enjoying some sunny and warmer days days than us here, where the forecast says a high of 16C that I would question unless one is in the full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C this evening. A quiet night is in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with clear skies and a beautiful sunrise starting to form in the east.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with Environment Canada caiming high of 9° while the Weather Network says 13°. We shall see who is correct this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with sunny skies and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +12C at 3PM. A grand day.


----------



## SINC

9° at noon and EC has joined the party and now says a high of 13° as well.


----------



## BigDL

4ºC of a high of 5º sunny with some clouds another good snow eating day along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

EC claims it is 7° here, but the Weather Network and my deck thermometer say it is 11°. I'm going with the later two.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and sunny at 7PM and we are going to have our first BBQ of the season in a few moments. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C at 10AM. Should be a fine day as more and more snow melts away.


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC overcast skies with rain predicted for this afternoon and a high of 7ºC to melt more snow along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> +1ºC overcast skies with rain predicted for this afternoon and a high of 7ºC to melt more snow along the riverbank.


News - Flood fears prompt evacuation in New Brunswick village - The Weather Network

Hopefully, this will not impact upon you, Dana. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with bright shunshine and a high today of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Going to tempt Mother Nature, and not put a plus sign in front of the temps. Hopefully, our minus temps are done for the year. We shall see.

Sunny and 9C right now. Out shoveling the snow off of part of the back lawn, and raking up other parts of the back lawn.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> News - Flood fears prompt evacuation in New Brunswick village - The Weather Network
> 
> Hopefully, this will not impact upon you, Dana. Paix, mon ami.


That flood situation is on the western side of the Province and the Village was largely built on the river's flood plain. The water does not have to rise significantly to cause serious concerns.

The flood situation closer to home for me, is on the Canaan River, near Cherryvale noted on the Weather Network map.

The Petticodiac River the riverbank where I live, had flood mitigation instituted in the 70's when a Causeway with a sluice gate dammed and modified (ruined) the flow. The river was nearly destroyed. The sluice gate has been open going on 10 years or so, the river is coming back to its former glory. The Tidal Bore has returned to its former glory, thus eliminating the "silt build up" that was destroying the river.

The original Acadian settlers built ***** that are still standing and preventing any flooding along the riverbank, (that and the "Causeway" also should given the credit as well for flood mitigation) in the past 30 years that I have lived here.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> That flood situation is on the western side of the Province and the Village was largely built on the river's flood plain. The water does not have to rise significantly to cause serious concerns.
> 
> The flood situation closer to home for me, is on the Canaan River, near Cherryvale noted on the Weather Network map.
> 
> The Petticodiac River the riverbank where I live, had flood mitigation instituted in the 70's when a Causeway with a sluice gate dammed and modified (ruined) the flow. The river was nearly destroyed. The sluice gate has been open going on 10 years or so, the river is coming back to its former glory. The Tidal Bore has returned to its former glory, thus eliminating the "silt build up" that was destroying the river.
> 
> The original Acadian settlers built ***** that are still standing and preventing any flooding along the riverbank, (that and the "Causeway" also should given the credit as well for flood mitigation) in the past 30 years that I have lived here.


There is a **** system here in NS as well, Dana. Hopefully, no one will be hurt in the flooding this spring.


----------



## SINC

A clear, calm morning at 3° and a warm day ahead with a high of 18°. Very springlike.


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC under a sunny sky today along the riverbank going for a high of 8ºC. Another good day for snow eating before a possible wintery mix of weather for tomorrow. 

It's spring, it's the Maritimes, what'cha'gonna'do.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's spring, it's the Maritimes, what'cha'gonna'do.[/QUOTE]

I hear you, Dana.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C as we inch towards 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. I have seen small bits of ice bergs come ashore off the coast of NL, but NOTHING like this. 

Video Gallery - The Weather Network


----------



## SINC

Lovely afternoon at 17° and with tomorrow's forecast at 21°, we can't complain!


----------



## SINC

Still 7° just past midnight and a great day today is in store with a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 5C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

3ºC cloudy with chance of rain shower along the riverbank. Rain at times heavy later this morning temperature rising to 6ºC.


----------



## SINC

Now 4° but with highs of 21° both today and tomorrow some nice spring weather awaits us.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 8° and headed north to 21° today.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with a chance of drizzle or showers 6ºC, later this morning and into the afternoon, clouds thinning with chances of seeing the sun along the riverbank and the temperature rising into the double digits...well 12ºC, a pleasant spring day after all.


----------



## SINC

Now up to 10° with a revised forecast high of 22°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now up to 10° with a revised forecast high of 22°.



That sounds like a nice warm day for you there, and *twice* our expected high for today.

But sunny with rain coming tomorrow which the garden can use. I haven't got our garden's mini irrigation back into shape yet for this years use.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we approach 6PM. Finally some good BBQ weather now that all the snow is off of our deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZOAMMVeOcs&feature=youtu.be

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## SINC

Some cool, wet weather in store for us for the next few days, including snow on Saturday.


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC cloudy, foggy, soggy, with chances of rain along the riverbank, temperature rising to 7ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Macfury

O degrees Celsius in Toronto this morning a 7:30 am. There is a sprinkling of snow on top of cars and roofs.


----------



## SINC

Environment Canda has sure changed its mind in the past few hours:


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> O degrees Celsius in Toronto this morning a 7:30 am. There is a sprinkling of snow on top of cars and roofs.


Snow in Toronto?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?     

On April 23rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call out the armed forces to help the stranded folks in the GTA. XX)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyZcwnO794k[/ame]


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> Snow in Toronto?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> On April 23rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Call out the armed forces to help the stranded folks in the GTA.


I called, but they said they were busy in the Middle East. How could that be? There's no snow there!


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> I called, but they said they were busy in the Middle East. How could that be? There's no snow there!


Oh the humanity!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is Mayor Lastman when you need him??????????


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC cloudy drizzle, fog and showers and even a risk of freezing drizzle this morning, along the riverbank, this afternoon temperatures rise to 6ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with fog as we inch towards 9AM.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with scattered showers and a high of 10°. Snow tomorrow though.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just before noon with a bit of sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

With our high for the day and our present temperature of 2° are one and the same, little change for the balance of the day. The snow in our forecast with amounts up to 15 cm has not yet started to come down.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a nice sunrise forming in the east. It should be a quiet day. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Another dank spring day, cool +2ºC chance of showers, with the fog along the riverbank. A high of 6ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now 1°, but the sun is shining and not a flake of snow mentioned in the dire warnings from EC yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and very sunny. Finally, the last mounds of snow are finally starting to slowly melt away.


----------



## SINC

-4° on the way to 12° in the sunshine. As usual, all that noise from EC about 15 cm of snow yesterday was a no show and we appreciate that!


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 4ºC at the moment, this afternoon temperatures rise to 9ºC, chances of rain along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C at just before 11AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -4° on the way to 12° in the sunshine. As usual, all that noise from EC about 15 cm of snow yesterday was a no show and we appreciate that!



I don't know what they got yesterday but the accuweather showed some active snow action in definite "snow" blue, but mostly in the SE corner outskirts. St A seemed to be outside any "snow" radar fringe.


----------



## SINC

Good grief, check out our Tuesday temperature!


----------



## BigDL

+1ºC with a skiff of snow...or is it heavy frost...no snow.  Cloudy with rain and fog along the riverbank, high for the day only 4ºC.


----------



## SINC

We've slipped back to 2°, but the sun is about to warm that up quickly with revised highs for both today and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning with the sun just rising and headed waaay north to 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and sunny as we approach 9AM.


----------



## BigDL

+2ºC, cloudy threatening periods of wet snow, it's nearly May and it seems as if we're stuck in mid March along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

A gorgeous sunrise from the back deck this morning.


----------



## SINC

Still 12° out there this morning with a 60% chance of rain today and little change with a high of 13°.


----------



## BigDL

It's like "Ground Hog Day" The Movie. The Merrytimes is stuck in the 9th week of March. Cold damp weather along the riverbank. Snow yesterday that at least did not set a record for snowfall but had to be shoveled anyway. 

Sunny warm weather for the weekend and next week so we shall suffer through cloudy damp rain or snow today with 3°C as the high temp.


----------



## SINC

A cold and gusty wind has dropped us to 7° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and sunny at just past 5PM. Still more snow melting and we hope that it shall all be gone by the start of next week. We shall see.


----------



## Geradolin

sunny, 23 deg C, comfortable


----------



## SINC

Geradolin said:


> sunny, 23 deg C, comfortable


Adding your location to your name would make your weather posts more meaningful. 

4° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 14° today.


----------



## BigDL

Another cool, cloudy, damp day along the riverbank. 1ºC rain threatening with a high of 3ºC for the day.


----------



## SINC

Now 3° with a revised high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some sun breaking through the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with some much needed rain today and a high of 17°.


----------



## BigDL

Some of the promised sun is peaking through the gloom, along the riverbank, only a smudged disks worth, it's still cool +1ºC and somewhat damp but the temperature is rising to 6ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now just 3° and our high has been downgraded to 14°. Very little rain, just cloudy and cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and sunny at 11AM.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under cloudy skies with a high of 13° and showers.


----------



## BigDL

Hey!!! Sunny 3ºC heading for a high of 13ºC along the riverbank today. Soooo, here comes the sun http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6j4TGqVl5g


----------



## SINC

EC below claims it will be raining and overcast today. The weather network claims sunny and clear. TWN wins hands down as the sun is shining and not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny here at just past 11AM.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with showers again today when what we really need is a good steady rain as it is very dry. A high today of 12°.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and 7ºC along the riverbank. This afternoon the high is going for a pleasant 14ºC.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen back to 0° now but our high has been changed to 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 9PM, with a beautiful full moon rising higher in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with overcast skies and sunny periods expected later in the day and a high of 17°.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 5ºC, warm this afternoon up to 22ºC the winds shall rise 20 Km/h with gusts to 40. 

The remnants of winter's snow shall melt well today. The small patch in the front yard should gone today. :clap:


----------



## SINC

4° now but still no sun. Might take a run to Elk Island National Park to grab a few photos this morning if the sun appears. It is only 45 minutes from our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sunny 5ºC, warm this afternoon up to 22ºC the winds shall rise 20 Km/h with gusts to 40.
> 
> The remnants of winter's snow shall melt well today. The small patch in the front yard should gone today. :clap:


Wow!!! Good to hear. We might have the last of our snow gone by this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very sunny as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at 333PM. I have been able to work out in the garden in just a tee shirt and shorts. Feels nice to have some warmth once again in early May.


----------



## Dr.G.

The bergs are back: First iceberg of the season seen in Torbay - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

I do miss not seeing the icebergs float on past the St. John's coastline this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just past 9PM. Clear skies and no wind make this a grand evening for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with showers and a high today of 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just past 8AM.


----------



## BigDL

Starting the day at 13ºC with a mix of sun and cloud with a chance of rain along the riverbank. 

The snow in the front yard disappeared yesterday, with only a few small patches of snow in the back that should disappear today. The high for the day is heading into the range of 19ºC. 

The trees are bare but at these temperatures it should not be long before the buds burst forth.


----------



## SINC

A revised high now of 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C as we approach 11AM. The warmest day of the year. Finally, the last mounds of snow will have melted away by sundown. Goodbye to winter .............. at long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 1232PM. Windows are wide open for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with clear skies as we approach 7AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny with a mix of cloud along the riverbank today 12ºC on lovely spring like temperatures of 15ºC. The snow is finally gone from the yard, it is still very wet so raking the lawn and such, shall wait a day or two longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at 11AM. The last of our snow has gone, and I have been able to garden yesterday and now today. Finally .................


----------



## SINC

About 5 cm of fresh snow on the ground and falling heavily. -1° and a high of just 2° today. Winter has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About 5 cm of fresh snow on the ground and falling heavily. -1° and a high of just 2° today. Winter has returned.




Mother Nature's wrath for all of Edmonton voting NDP?????


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at 5PM. Great BBQ weather at long last.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> About 5 cm of fresh snow on the ground and falling heavily. -1° and a high of just 2° today. Winter has returned.



Boy, you're not kidding about the snow there.

I just checked the Bless and webcams in your area and it's covered in snow in most places. Bizarre!!


----------



## SINC

Yep and it is still coming down, but melting on pavement now that it is just above zero.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and a light breeze. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C as the first rays of the rising sun start to appear over the eastern horizon.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud, windy, 3ºC along the riverbank heading for 15ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-1° with everything covered in snow and ice. A high of 10° should melt most of that away today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C as we approach 11AM. A fine day to be outside and work in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 20C at 2PM. Almost to hot to garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C as we slowly approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with clear skies and a heavy frost. Another cool day at 10° again today. Yesterday's cloud cover did not alow the snow to melt in spite of the temperature and it will take another day or two to disappear.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cool this morning along the riverbank, 2ºC light winds with a chance of flurries, warming to 10ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning on the way to just 14° as a persistent arctic cold air mass continues to linger keeping us five to seven degrees below the seasonal norm.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and 11ºC along the riverbank, going for a high of 17ºC.


----------



## SINC

The sun is hining and it looks like that will be the case for many days now.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 5° this morning on the way to just 14° as a persistent arctic cold air mass continues to linger keeping us five to seven degrees below the seasonal norm.



At least it seems to be staying above those snow temperatures, and hopefully will until Winter comes your way again later this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny.


----------



## SINC

Not yet the warmest part of the day and it is 16°. Might get close to 20° in the next few hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a balmy 16C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Wow, that is nice and warm Dr. G., we sit at 4° under clear skies and will try for a high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, that is nice and warm Dr. G., we sit at 4° under clear skies and will try for a high of 17° today.


We are now up to 18C as the sun is starting to shine through the cloud cover and it is not even 9AM yet.


----------



## BigDL

"Into each life a little rain must fall" so it is along the riverbank today. 

A few showers ending around noon, then a mix of sun cloud, 11ºC currently, with the temperature heading for the low 20's this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We are now up to 18C as the sun is starting to shine through the cloud cover and it is not even 9AM yet.


We've gained a degree to 5° and we may get near your current temperature. You must be getting into the mid 20s today, are you?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've gained a degree to 5° and we may get near your current temperature. You must be getting into the mid 20s today, are you?


Very sunny and 23C at 1022AM. A great day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 24C with a 27C humidex reading, our first such reading of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a 29C humidex reading , which shatters the record of 19.3°C for this day set back about 10 years ago.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning under clear skies with a high of 13 ° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with fog dissipating, the sun is staring to break through along the riverbank, presently 8ºC. The temperature is striving for 12ºC.


----------



## SINC

Not much change in our weather for quite a few days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 17C to start the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a pleasant spring day of 17°, average for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C this morning, with a very light drizzle falling. A quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

8ºC Very cloudy and dark. Drizzle, showers and rain to fall along the riverbank, perhaps even a thundershower. The temperature may rise to the high teens this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and very foggy as we slowly approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

9° under clear skies and headed up to 17° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon in the eastern horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny. Should be a nice day today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and windy along the riverbank today, presently 5ºC heading for the high teens this afternoon.

Promising a stretch of fine weather just in time for the May Run, May 24, Victoria Day Long weekend, whatever you want to call it, the unofficial start of summer. :clap:

*"You gotta-lovit when a plan comes together."*


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C at 830AM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 7° on the way to 18° today.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> Sunny and windy along the riverbank today, presently 5ºC heading for the high teens this afternoon.
> 
> Promising a stretch of fine weather just in time for the May Run, May 24, Victoria Day Long weekend, whatever you want to call it, the unofficial start of summer. :clap:
> 
> *"You gotta-lovit when a plan comes together."*



What I can't figure out or find is why they can't get the Victoria Day date set properly or that makes sense as apparently the date changes, at least here:
Victoria Day 2015 Monday, May 18, 2015
Victoria Day 2016 Monday, May 23, 2016
etc.
Victoria Day in Canada

I suspect some accommodation for the Americans and their close holiday, and they're the big boss we just follow what they tell us to do right…???


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> What I can't figure out or find is why they can't get the Victoria Day date set properly or that makes sense as apparently the date changes, at least here:
> Victoria Day 2015 Monday, May 18, 2015
> Victoria Day 2016 Monday, May 23, 2016
> etc.
> Victoria Day in Canada
> 
> I suspect some accommodation for the Americans and their close holiday, and they're the big boss we just follow what they tell us to do right…???


Well to fair to the mover and shakers in this country that are in charge of such things, Victoria Day is the same day every year. As you well point out Victoria Day falls on the last Monday before May 25 every year.


----------



## pm-r

I didn't know or realize that until you mentioned it that:
"... Victoria Day falls on the last Monday before May 25 every year."

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 4PM. It was a grand day to work for hours out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful sunset forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny and cool 4ºC with a frost warning because of the clear skies. The temperature along the riverbank shall rise to the low 20's this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning on the way to a sunny 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very sunny as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 20C at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

12° with showers right now and with that being our high for the day, little change is expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies and lots of sunshine.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy along the riverbank 21°C on a day with a high of 23°C.


----------



## SINC

No rain as of yet. It's trying, but just spitting so far and we really need the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very sunny with just a slight breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sunny, windy along the riverbank 21°C on a day with a high of 23°C.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNUF7QGJZwA[/ame]

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C at just past 6AM. Might get a bit of rain later this morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with a sunny high of 12° today. Sadly we did not get any more than a few sprinkles of rain yesterday and we desparately need it to ease tinder dry conditions.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, light rain along the riverbank 12°C of the high of 14°C promised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Lovely sunny morning, but we've slipped to -4°. A revised high now for 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a slight mist to wet things down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C this morning. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 11°C along the riverbank going for 21°C this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 8° now, but the wind, although a light breeze, has an arctic chill to it that makes it darn cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with sunshine and 6C temps.


----------



## SINC

A nice sunny morning at 8° on the way up to 20° today.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank 19°C. The high for the day 20°C so we're nearly there before the noon hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

We've popped up to 13° already and will likely surpass the forecast high of 20° by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we approach 1PM. Another grand day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning on the way to 23° in the sunshine here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light drizzle falling to make things green and lush.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud 15ºC on a high of 18º this afternoon. A threat of thundershowers this afternoon along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

We've made it up to 20° by the noon hour assuring we will reach and likely surpass the high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at just before 6PM. Grand weather in which to BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 9C temps and a fine day ahead of us.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of fine days ahead, I believe we qualify which would be good news if we did not need rain so badly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## BigDL

It's sunny along the riverbank today. 14ºC presently, heading for 19ºC as the high temperature.


----------



## SINC

The warmth of the sun has propelled us to 14° already today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 9PM with a beautiful crescent moon and Venus in the western skies as the sun has now set.


----------



## SINC

A lovely warm evening with birds singing heard through a wide open bedroom window. A great way to fall asleep. Night all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A lovely warm evening with birds singing heard through a wide open bedroom window. A great way to fall asleep. Night all.


Same here, Sinc. Then, we woke up to the sound of the songbirds. Will have to close the windows, however, with a bit of rain forecast for later today.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly cloudy and cool along the riverbank this morning 9ºC, with showers and a high temperature of 13ºC.


----------



## SINC

4° under clear skies with a nice sunrise and up to 27° today, but oh for some rain.


----------



## SINC

23° over the noon hours and the heat is begining to build.


----------



## SINC

9° on the way to a hot 28° today. Much too hot for comfort.


----------



## BigDL

5ºC and sunny along the riverbank presently, showers and thundershowers could arise later along with the temperature of 11ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C. A good day for gardening since the soil is still wet from yesterday's rain.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 23° as I write this and the high has been adjusted upward to 28° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spent most of the day out in the garden. With warmer temps tomorrow, I shall have to mow once again. Everything is green and lush and growing much faster than I have experienced in St. John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Another great day and week ahead, but we need rain badly. Fires are everywhere. Two bush fire calls here yesterday alone.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 10AM. Another good day to go our and work in the garden.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 12ºC, with showers threatening. Clearing this afternoon along the riverbank, warming to a high of 21ºC.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Spent most of the day out in the garden. With warmer temps tomorrow, I shall have to mow once again. Everything is green and lush and growing much faster than I have experienced in St. John's, NL.


So for living through another record setting winter, this time so much closer to the equator, in your new location in the "banana belt of the Merrytimes," how was that experience as compared and contrasted with the record setting winters in St.John's?


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> So for living through another record setting winter, this time so much closer to the equator, in your new location in the "banana belt of the Merrytimes," how was that experience as compared and contrasted with the record setting winters in St.John's?


Well, this winter, St. J. got 5 feet of snow and we got 12 feet of snow. So, St. J. will be in drought conditions comes July and we are lush and green right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset and 15C at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently very sunny and 13C and going up to the low 20C range. Another great day to work in the garden.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 14ºC along the riverbank with chance of showers, this afternoon hot hot heat at a high of 28ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sunny 14ºC along the riverbank with chance of showers, this afternoon hot hot heat at a high of 28ºC.


Man, that is hot.  Might hit 22C here today in full sunshine.


----------



## fjnmusic

It was beautiful this weekend in Edmonton and area, and will be beautiful today and the rest of the week. Sunny, high of about 27.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> It was beautiful this weekend in Edmonton and area, and will be beautiful today and the rest of the week. Sunny, high of about 27.


Sadly that beauty is diminsed by the lack of rain and extremely dry conditions with three large fires burning in the Edmonton area.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly that beauty is diminsed by the lack of rain and extremely dry conditions with three large fires burning in the Edmonton area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C as we near 10AM. Going to be a warm day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C with a humidex reading of 28C. It is almost too hot to be outside gardening.


----------



## SINC

14° right now with a wee bit of rain in the forecast for today and a high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling. We could actually use a heavier rain to wet down all the flower beds my wife and I have been planting.


----------



## BigDL

12ºC Cloudy, with showers threatening for this morning along the riverbank, a damp day until late afternoon. Along with all this moisture the temperature shall rise to a more seasonable 20ºC today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a needed light rain falling. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

While it keeps trying to rain, we only get 30 second long showers that amount to nothing. Hopefully today will bring some steady rain and fire relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and foggy this morning, with sunshine on the way.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 13ºC, along the riverbank this morning, getting windy this afternoon and a hot 30ºC if the humidity stays as high.`


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny at 11AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> While it keeps trying to rain, we only get 30 second long showers that amount to nothing. Hopefully today will bring some steady rain and fire relief.



Well at least that forecast for your area shows some rain for today but unfortunately also possibly some lightning which is not good for wild fires.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> Sunny 13ºC, along the riverbank this morning, getting windy this afternoon and a hot 30ºC if the humidity stays as high.`



That 30C would be just tooooo HOT for this guy!!! And especially with high humidity, not nice at all!! 

I hope you have some shady spots and a breeze available to help you enjoy a few cool ones and escape some of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C and sunny as we approach 3PM. Luckily, there is a light ocean breeze to keep the feeling of humidity down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Corner Brook is on the west coast of NL.

https://www.facebook.com/steve.mugford/videos/10155651892270613/


----------



## bball2

20°C and a little cloudy, 30% chances of showers later in the day here in Calgary


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 20C as we approach 7PM.


----------



## pm-r

bball2 said:


> 20°C and a little cloudy, 30% chances of showers later in the day here in Calgary



That's nice to hear "_New Neighbour_", even though you've been a quiet member since your join Date of Nov 2006 it seems, and I guess that's close enough to Okotoks to give me an idea of what the weather is like there where a son and his family live.

But those Calgary forecasts can change 180 degrees in half an hour easily as we've discovered when visiting there every time. ;D


----------



## SINC

11° and light rain is falling, a welcome relief to our dry conditions. I hope it is falling harder over the forest fires up north.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and a beautiful sunrise is upon us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

Broken cloud 16ºC, chance of thundershowers, as the air heats to 28ºC this afternoon along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Now down to 7° with a revised high of 16° and not enough rain to even wet the sidewalk as of now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C with a humidex reading of 28C.


----------



## SINC

Early afternoon, sunny and only 10°. A bitterly cold wind right out of the north is making it feel very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 18C on the flip side of 10PM. Going to be a night with all the windows open throughout the house.


----------



## pm-r

Ouch, I think someone mentioned this might be coming in a forecast for later today… not good.  

Power coming back on for thousands of New Brunswickers - New Brunswick - CBC News


----------



## SINC

A chilly 3° this morning under cloudy skies and the north wind continues to make it feel more like March than May with a high of just 14° today. Norms for the period are about 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy this morning. I can hear all the fog horns from the Lunenburg harbor wailing away.


----------



## BigDL

Clearing, 14ºC and windy along the riverbank, a pleasant 20ºC under sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as the fog is finally giving way to some sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a 24C humidex reading, a bit of an ocean breeze and lots of sunshine as we approach 4PM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Environment Canda has been and keeps calling for rain, yet we have not got enough to wet the sidewalks yet, less than 1 mm in the past few days. See how they persist below calling for rain while the Weather Network has a totally different forecast. It leaves one to wonder how EC can continually be so far off the mark. Their temperatures are as much as 5° lower and that is a wide margin to be wrong.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, 16ºC along the riverbank, this afternoon windy and hot with high temperature of 28ºC.


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> Environment Canda has been and keeps calling for rain, yet we have not got enough to wet the sidewalks yet, less than 1 mm in the past few days. See how they persist below calling for rain while the Weather Network has a totally different forecast. It leaves one to wonder how EC can continually be so far off the mark. Their temperatures are as much as 5° lower and that is a wide margin to be wrong.


I noted you have 40% humidity, even if does rain, the rain may evaporate before it hits the ground. The condition is called "Virga"



Wikipedia said:


> In meteorology, virga is an observable streak or shaft of precipitation that falls from a cloud but evaporates or sublimes before reaching the ground...
> 
> ...In North America, it is commonly seen in the Western United States and the Canadian Prairies...


----------



## SINC

BigDL said:


> I noted you have 40% humidity, even if does rain, the rain may evaporate before it hits the ground. The condition is called "Virga"


Trouble is, that is an Environment Canada figure, wrong like the rest of their forecast, while in fact it is as dry as a bone out there. Lawns are brown and new leaves curled. The cloud cover so thin you can see the blue sky above it.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> I noted you have 40% humidity, even if does rain, the rain may evaporate before it hits the ground. The condition is called "Virga"



Wow, that was close!! I almost read that condition as a medication sometimes used to prevent things from disappearing!!!

I sure wouldn't want any of that falling from the sky — even if it did disappear before hitting the ground.  ;D


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> Wow, that was close!! I almost read that condition as a medication sometimes used to prevent things from disappearing!!!


...or perhaps merely falling...



> I sure wouldn't want any of that falling from the sky — even if it did disappear before hitting the ground.  ;D


When it's snowing I often opine "I sure hope the snow keeps up...then it won't fall". <rim shot/>


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with clear skies and a fine sunrise in the east. Some needed rain is being forecast for the next few days, which is fine with me. All is green and lush and this will keep it so. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning and it is raining at last with a high today of 19° according to EC or better yet 23° according to the Weather Network. It put on quite a show with thunder and lightning for about four hours last night. Not a lot of rain, but enough to give everything a much needed drink.


----------



## BigDL

Windy, 16ºC which seems to be the high for day along the riverbank, rainy with chance of a thunderstorm as the temperature drops to 12ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Skies have cleared, no wind to speak of and bright sunshine. Perfect day to take my '49 downtown for the Autorama today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 10° this morning and it is raining at last with a high today of 19° according to EC or better yet 23° according to the Weather Network. It put on quite a show with thunder and lightning for about four hours last night. Not a lot of rain, but enough to give everything a much needed drink.



I'm sure you put some of your cameras perched by the windows to catch some of those lightening strikes???  , and I sure enjoyed that video on lightening in SAP yesterday and it was quite amazing that so many various good shots were captured.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with some wind and hopefully rain clouds rolling in. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got some sustained rain overnight and into this morning. It shall go off and on until this time Wednesday morning, which is fine with me. Everything is green and lush, especially the trees and lawns which needed this amount of rain.


----------



## BigDL

Cool , damp and cloudy day along the riverbank, a chance of showers this afternoon along with a high of 13ºC.


----------



## SINC

9° on the way to 19° according to EC, but the WN says 21° and we like that better. EC also calls for rain, WN, nope. Currently sunny with clear skies.


----------



## bball2

Nice and warm outside - 23°C but unfortunately 60% chance of rains in Calgary


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under cloudy skies with showers today and a high of 22°. EC on the other hand agrees on the showers, but says just 19° for a high. We shall see who is right.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, rainy 7ºC this morning along the riverbank, this afternoon more rain and a high of 10ºC.


----------



## SINC

A warm 14° out there right now with a sunny high of 23° today. That for me is perfect weather, warm, but not too hot.


----------



## BigDL

Drizzle and light rain along the riverbank, 7ºC.


----------



## SINC

13° in bright sunshine with a stiff breeze and a revised high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy and 10C, but it looks like a beautiful sunrise is starting to form in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to 23° today with showers. We hope that turns into steady rain.


----------



## BigDL

Clearing and cool 4ºC along the riverbank, sunny and warming this afternoon 19ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as the sun is finally starting to shine through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

13° now, but nary a drop of rain from that overcast sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C as we tip toe to 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Finally a wee bit of rain has started. Not much, but it is wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a beautiful sunset in the western horizon. The end of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Thunderstorms this afternoon, but clear skies this morning at 8° on the way to a warm 25° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy 16ºC along the riverbank, a lovely late spring day with a high of 20ºC.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 12°, half way to our high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 10am ... 22C ... blue sky and sunshine. According to the forecast, heading to a high in the mid to upper 20's, with more of the same, and likely warmer, for the weekend and into next week. Time to find some fans!!


----------



## SINC

A very warm 19° out there at 2:00 a.m. as we expect a high today of 25°, a perfect late spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling at just past 6AM. We needed a bit of rain so this is fine.


----------



## BigDL

Rain, drizzle and fog along the riverbank 10ºC, the moisture ending this afternoon as temperatures top out at 16ºC.


----------



## SINC

We've coled a bit to 17° but our high has been upped to 27°, on the verge of being too hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, drizzle and fog at just past noon, with 12ºC temps. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## johnp

At just after 11am ... 23C ... sunshine and warm. Hit 25C yesterday, likely higher today. Great weather for those out & about or wishing to do garden things, and the like.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the skies now just about clear and a beautiful sunset forming in the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east. Going to be a fine day for gardening.


----------



## SINC

16° under clear skies this morning. A warm, sunny day ahead with a high of 27° today.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10am ... 23C ... sunny and warm, with another high in the mid-to-high 20's expected.


----------



## SINC

24° over the noon hour with a nice breeze to keep things cool.


----------



## BigDL

After frosty start of the day along the riverbank , a pleasant sunny day, no wind and 17ºC.


----------



## johnp

Enjoyed our first balcony break of the day for the first half of the noon hour ... 25C out there when we came in at 12:30pm. We'll catch another break aboput 2pm or so, before the sun comes around and tries to cook us!!


----------



## johnp

We edged up to 27C (before the sun came around) for our 2'nd break outside on the balcony.


----------



## fjnmusic

Beautiful today. 25 and sunny, slight breeze. Good day for being outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 22C with full sunshine and a light ocean breeze. Spent the day out in the garden, getting my tomato plants outside, along with the peas and beans I started inside last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 10C at 730AM.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 18° with thin scattered cloud and a high of 25° today.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and cloud, windy along the riverbank. A high of 21ºC.


----------



## SINC

Now 19° with sunny periods breaking through and a revised high of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we approach noon. This may be our high for the day, so another great day for being outside and working in the garden.


----------



## johnp

at 10am .... currently 24C ... another high in the upper-20's forecasted. And the "heat/beat" goes on .. certainly not our typical early-June weather, many weather recortds falling each day.

edit to add:
Went out to our balcony for our first break at 11am ... 25C... and then again at 1:45pm .. 27C. Came inside from the latter as the sun was reaching our balcony, and starting to invade our space.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 530AM with some morning fog.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 13° with a high today of 24°, just right for a spring day.


----------



## BigDL

17ºC. Cloudy, wet and windy again along the riverbank, cooler today with the high reaching 19ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light drizzle falling quietly and gently.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 25° with some much needed moisture forecast for three days, beginning tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

17ºC presently, cloud, fog, drizzle dissipating this morning along the riverbank. This afternoon shall have a mix of sun and cloud, warming to 22ºC.


----------



## SINC

A wee dip now to 9°, but without a breath of wind, it appears quite warm.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 26° today with showers in the forecast. We will believe that when it happens. Normal rainfall for May was down 70%.


----------



## BigDL

16ºC and sunny along the riverbank, chance of showers and thundershowers later on a high of 24ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C .............. another fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud and 18° as I returned from a 2 km walk just now.


----------



## SINC

Gotta love a warning like this when it is so dry!


----------



## SINC

Well, we did get a big downpour with marble size hail. Water running everywhere, but alas only for about 15 minutes and it was gone. More thunder now, so maybe we will get some more this evening, I sure hope so.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I sure hope there was enough moisture to prevent any more lightening strike fires.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° with a nice steady light rain falling and has been for three hours now with more to come today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny as we approach 7AM. Going to be a warm day I think. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Last night we had a few "thunder boomers" along the riverbank, however today the has cleared and we have 17ºC, sunny and windy this afternoon along with a 26ºC day. 

So all in all a pleasant start to the weekend.


----------



## SINC

Now 12° and the river has been filled with the downpour last night. It looks like we will get more of this much needed moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C as we approach 10PM. A warm but nice day all day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 8° with a high of just 14° and showers all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling with 17C temps at just past 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

14ºC cloudy and moist, along the riverbank, clearing later with only a chance of showers, temperatures heading into the mid twenties.


----------



## SINC

Still 8° with nary a drop of the wet stuff in spite of overcast skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C with a nice ocean breeze to keep the temps comfortable.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still 8° with nary a drop of the wet stuff in spite of overcast skies.




It's sure dark enough, heavy grey overcast and threatening there it seems according to the *Bless webcam*. But no sign of any of the forecast rain that I could see, but signs of a good breeze and it even looks quite cool.


----------



## SINC

It is raining ever so lightly now and has been for 20 minutes, but not yet enough to even wet all the sidewalks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is raining ever so lightly now and has been for 20 minutes, but not yet enough to even wet all the sidewalks.


From the Weather Network -- "Saturday, June 13, 2015, 4:21 PM -	Edmonton farmers face a big challenge this year. The city is amidst the driest spring it's seen in 50 years, leaving local farmers concerned about a possible drought. 

Aside from a recent rainstorm on June 11, Edmonton saw only 20 mm of precipitation since April 1. According to the Edmonton Journal, the Edmonton International Airport weather station usually records levels of precipitation between 90 to 95 mm, proving this year to be an incredible loss."

Tough times all around, weather-wise, for those in the greater Edmonton area.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny at just about 630PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a light ocean breeze and 16C temps at just past 6AM. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 8° this morning with TWN calling for a sunny high of 18°. EC on the other hand calls for rain and a high of 14°. Such a big difference. Yesterday's rainfall was barely enough to wet the pavement. It tried all day long, but only resulted in an occasional sprinkle.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and cloud, 12ºC, along the riverbank presently, heading to 18ºC, this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've now slid to 7°, but EC has revised their forecast to no rain and a high of 16°, somewhat closer to TWN at 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we approach noon. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to keep things mild.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We've now slid to 7°, but EC has revised their forecast to no rain and a high of 16°, somewhat closer to TWN at 18°.



Maybe try Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground for your area and see if they provide a more accurate forecast, and it seems to be almost spot on for our area.
St. Albert, Alberta Forecast | Weather Underground


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe try Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground for your area and see if they provide a more accurate forecast, and it seems to be almost spot on for our area.
> St. Albert, Alberta Forecast | Weather Underground


Patrick, this is the site we use for Lunenburg, and the forecast comes from Victoria Road, which is about 1/2 km from my house, so it is really a local forecast.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Forecast | Weather Underground


----------



## Dr.G.

News - WATCH: Time lapse of enormous supercell - The Weather Network

An amazing time lapse video of a supercell forming.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with a high of 19° and EC says more rain. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

10ºC, sunny along the riverbank a high of 23ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° in bright sunshine with a revised high of 20° and sunny according to every forecaster but EC who still claim it will rain.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm ... (just shy of) 27C ... a light-cloud, filtered-sun sky. Warm.


----------



## BigDL

14ºC cloudy and damp today along the riverbank. Rain showers and warming to 20ºC forecasted for this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning here in Wetaskiwin, Alberta on the way up to 23° with possible showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just before 3PM, with the chance of a bit of rain.


----------



## johnp

21C here at 11am ... a bit of a cooling today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain gently falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 15C temps with just a light breeze. Going to be another fine day for working out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Currently 10° here in Wetaskiwin, Alberta with light rain falling and a solitary robin singing his heart out. Showers today with a high of 16°.


----------



## BigDL

12ºC and sunny along the riverbank, sunny and warm this afternoon with a high of 21ºC.


----------



## SINC

Now 12° with the rain continuing and heavier than earlier this morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very clear skies and 15C temps with just a light breeze. Going to be another fine day for working out in the garden.



Good grief, it must be almost perfect sailing weather there today as I see the Bluenose II is not at her usual dock space according to the webcam, and no sign of any long line still attached to the dock either!!


----------



## johnp

19C at 9:30am .. a mostly blue sky, sunshine, and marine air breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief, it must be almost perfect sailing weather there today as I see the Bluenose II is not at her usual dock space according to the webcam, and no sign of any long line still attached to the dock either!!


Yes, they have been taking the Bluenose II out for trial runs each day. With 22C temps and moderate winds and lots of sunshine, it was a great day for sailing.


----------



## BigDL

10ºC and sunny along the riverbank, this afternoon shall be seasonally warm with temperatures topping out at 26ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C temps at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning here in Wetaskiwin with showers and a high of 20° today as I head home to similar conditions with a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C as we head towards 1PM. Time to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## johnp

21C ... as we head to 10am ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, but apparently, it's to cloud up later, and some rain showers possible this evening or overnight (we'll see on that, it's been a long time since we've seen or felt any rain!!).


----------



## SINC

Back at home now where it is 13° and overceast with a very cool wind at 35 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 23C with a light ocean breeze to keep things feeling grand.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 7PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to 21° with showers again today. Trouble is after three days of 'showers' we haven't even got a half inch of rain, still very dry, river almost empty.


----------



## BigDL

12ºC under light rain along the riverbank, rain/cloudy for most of the day with a high of 18ºC.


----------



## SINC

Now 12°, sunny and not a cloud in the sky, yet EC continues to predict rain???


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now 12°, sunny and not a cloud in the sky, yet EC continues to predict rain???


Well, we got some very welcomed rain yesterday so maybe it may just blow over to your area soon.


----------



## johnp

19C .. as we head to 10am. A clearing sky, some blue and clouds, after cloud cover and a light touch (if that!!) of rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy as our light rain has now stopped and things become lush and green once again.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° on the way to 19° with thunderstorms this afternoon. We got a few dandy blasts of wind last evening with a few downpours of rain which really helped with the dry conditions. We can only hope for more again this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very foggy at nearly 7AM. The forecast is for sunshine later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

10ºC presently along the riverbank, sunny going for a high of 22ºC today.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 10° under clear blue skies and no wind at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

19C .. at 10am .. an almost clear blue sky and sunshine, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and sunny as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C at 10PM


----------



## SINC

More showers just after 8:00, but no real moisture that helps the dry conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 13C temps on this first day of summer.


----------



## SINC

10° with afternoon thunderstorms and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some needed rain just starting to fall as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

We're touching 23C at just before noon ... blue sky and sunshine, with a light breeze. Looking forward to some quality balcony time for Father's Day afternoon!!


----------



## SINC

11° ans sunny with a high of 23° and afternoon thundershowers.


----------



## BigDL

A very rainy day along the riverbank, temperatures in the 12º to 13 ºC range.


----------



## SINC

Now up to 15° with sun peeking through, but lots of thunder and heavy downpours between the breaks.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some sunshine at just past 3PM


----------



## SINC

12° this morning under clear skies and a high of 23° today with afternoon thundershowers. Trouble is they have been just that every day, a sprinkle with no real rain.


----------



## BigDL

11ºC with a mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank this morning, some rain showers forecasted for this afternoon along with a high temperature of 17ºC.


----------



## SINC

Whoops, we've gone the wrong way and dropped to 10° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C now as we inch towards 2PM.


----------



## johnp

Just shy of 21C as we head away from 11am ... sunny, blue sky, sea breeze keeping the temperature down at present. Forecast calling for much-higher temperatures for the rest of the week and weekend, and? Another "heat-wave" on the way!! Ugh, for us city dwellers!! And major problems for BC forests!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with sunshine as we creep towards 7AM.


----------



## SINC

12° under clear skies with afternoon thunderstorms, but we are in for some very hot weather in the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C right now.


----------



## BigDL

Well we're getting back into the summer thing again along the riverbank. Overcast presently 17ºC, clearing to a mix of sun and cloud, humid with 24ºC, as the high temperature this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

13° in bright sunshine and a revised high today of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C at 2PM with a nice ocean breeze to keep things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies. Going to be a great stargazing night.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 19C with clear skies. Going to be a great stargazing night.


You might even get a view of some Northern Lights.

Some locals got some great shots on Monday and Tuesday night, so check your viewing chances:
Another Aurora Storm Watch Issued - Northern Lights Show Possible, June, 2015


----------



## SINC

A very warm 18° out there right now and we will add 10° more to that by afternoon. That type of heat always brings up thunderstorms, so that will be our norm for the next week or more.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You might even get a view of some Northern Lights.
> 
> Some locals got some great shots on Monday and Tuesday night, so check your viewing chances:
> Another Aurora Storm Watch Issued - Northern Lights Show Possible, June, 2015


Sadly, no.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies and a slight breeze. A grand day is brewing.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny along the riverbank this morning, 13ºC heading for a temperature of 20ºC this afternoon, with the possibilities of showers.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a warm week for us!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very warm here with 24C temps as we approach 11AM. Sunny skies and a bit of an ocean breeze makes this a grand day.


----------



## johnp

Very warm here as well Marc ... 24C at 10am .. some thin clouds and sun, lots of heat!! Heading to a forecasted high in the high 20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Very warm here as well Marc ... 24C at 10am .. some thin clouds and sun, lots of heat!! Heading to a forecasted high in the high 20's.


It hit 25C at 2PM, and now the winds have picked up to cool things down. Still, very sunny and not a cloud in the sky. At the moment, it is 7C and cloudy back in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful rainbow someone took of from way outside Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and breezy with 22C temps. Good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## johnp

26C for us now, at just past 1pm. No sun hitting the balcony as yet, that's a good while away as yet -- so it's a warm one!! Forecast is calling for another 'heat-wave', with temperatures hitting up into the high-30's to 40C in some parts of the interior -- no thanks!!! And for us, in the high-20's to low-30's -- oh to be away in the mountains somewhere!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C with a light breeze. The end of a glorious day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, clear skies and 14C temps at 7AM. Looks like it is shaping up for another fine day.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast, cool, 9ºC along the riverbank presently, clearing later with the high in the high teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dry, dry Western Canada braces for hot and hard-growing summer - Canada - CBC News

It looks like things will be getting difficult for those in the western section of Canada.


----------



## SINC

Already 17° this morning as our heat wave continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## johnp

25C at 11am ... blue sky and sunshine, a marine breeze (thank goodness!!). It was warmer earlier today, before the sea breeze came in -- an observation, not complaining!!


----------



## johnp

At !:20pm ... just shy of 28C .... as we head out to our balcony for a break before the sun comes around.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a light ocean breeze still. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the Weather Network -- "Sunday's daily high in Halifax, N.S. is forecast to reach 15C and if that holds up, it will be colder than Christmas Day was in the city.

On December 25, 2014, Halifax got to 16.6C which is, admittedly, way above seasonal for that time of year. "

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a nice sunrise and 12C temps this morning. Should be another nice summer day.


----------



## SINC

17° to start the day with a scorching high today and tomorrow of 32°. With the humid, warnings are being issued as temps will feel like 40°.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny returning to more seasonable weather along the riverbank, 11ºC presently heading for a high of 24ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 20C temps at 12:33PM


----------



## johnp

25C as we head to 10am ... blue sky and sunshine. Forecast calls for a high in the high-20's, and over 30C in inland areas away from the influence of the water. 
Areas in the interior have been in the high-30's for the past several days, and some are expected to go over 40C today and Sunday!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 25C as we head to 10am ... blue sky and sunshine. Forecast calls for a high in the high-20's, and over 30C in inland areas away from the influence of the water.
> Areas in the interior have been in the high-30's for the past several days, and some are expected to go over 40C today and Sunday!!


That is a bit too warm for my liking, John. Is there much humidity associated with this heat?


----------



## SINC

28° over the noon hours on the way to 32° is way too hot for e. Am hiding out in the A/C motor home watching golf for the afternoon. And maybe a nap.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> That is a bit too warm for my liking, John. Is there much humidity associated with this heat?


Definitely some here on the coast side of the Province Marc, but it's much less inland, and especially so in the southern interior areas (where we have desert).


----------



## johnp

I can relate Don. We just entered the noon hour ... and it's 28C ... so we're definitely on the way to a very hot one for us today as well!! Ugh!! No A/C, but several fans will be whirling later!!!


----------



## fjnmusic

Hot weather advisory for Southern half of Alberta issued for the weekend (Edmonton down to Montana). Could hit 38 in Med Hat. Very dry also, so perfect for forest fires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Definitely some here on the coast side of the Province Marc, but it's much less inland, and especially so in the southern interior areas (where we have desert).


Things are warmer here in Lunenburg this time of year than they were/are in St. John's. Still, both get a nice ocean breeze on the really hot days to keep things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 15C with clear skies and a light breeze at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of fog and 12C temps. A very quiet morning.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny with increasing cloudiness along the riverbank, 19ºC, heading for 21ºC this afternoon, along with the chances of rain showers.


----------



## johnp

26C ... at 8:40am ... sunshine, a few light clouds, little breeze = hot!! More new high temperature records to be set today. Osoyoos (in the southern Okanagan) topped 40C yesterday ..


----------



## johnp

28C now, at 10:10am ... some increased light cloud cover, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling with 16C temps. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a warm fog covering everything this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast and 12ºC along the riverbank, damp and cool 18ºC as the high temperature for the day.


----------



## SINC

A very warm overnight with a temp of 20° now and a high today of 26° with thunderstorms.


----------



## johnp

26C ... at 10:10am .... sunshine and a few small clouds, light wind. Finally, I hope, losing some of the humidity of Sunday, and earlier this morning. Heavy, warm day yesterday, led to a thunder and wind storm in the late-evening, but no rain that I could see. More sun and heat on the way, with no rain in sight. 
An unbelievable number of weather records being broken each day ... some more 40's in parts of the Province yesterday. And more and more forest fires to contend with. Seems the yearly budget for such is just about all spent, and it's not even July yet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C with a nice ocean breeze. A fine summer's day.


----------



## johnp

28C at noon ... blue sky and sunshine. Just came inside, after a bite to eat and sit. Warm, but do-able/enjoyable when the sun's still not facing us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 23C at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning on the way to 25° with scattered showers today. Much needed.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, warm 20ºC along the riverbank, heading for a pleasant 22ºC with a breeze.


----------



## SINC

Finally some continuing gentle rain. Hope it goes all day!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and 21C as we inch towards 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - WATCH: Driver speeds through wildfires affecting Prairie air - The Weather Network

This can't be good news for anyone on the prairies. Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Seeing double on the Eve of Canada Day! | CTV Atlantic News

Great viewing here in Lunenburg, NS. A nearly full moon is rising in the eastern sky, and this planetary duo is there in the western horizon. Clear skies, a slight breeze and 17C at 9:36PM makes this a great viewing evening.


----------



## SINC

18° out there this morning, but rain is in the forecast to dampen Canada Day celebrations with a high of 23°.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast and fog along the river and the riverbank,11ºC the moisture in the air should 'burn off' as the sun heats the air high for the day 24ºC with a humidex of up 29ºC with moderate winds.

So all and all we're looking forward to a pleasant Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C this morning. A great way to start off Canada Day.


----------



## johnp

23C ... at 9:30am ... blue sky and sunshine, not a cloud in the sky, light breeze. Forecast calls for a high in mid-to-high 20's.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and it remains 18° with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with lots of sunshine and a light ocean breeze to keep my Canadian flag fluttering on my flag pole.


----------



## Dr.G.

Small earthquake creates big buzz in southwestern Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald

Interesting. All my dogs started to act a bit odd at exactly 330PM. Strange .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a warm fog enveloping most of Lunenburg this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning it's damp, 18ºC with a chance of showers, then clearing. Becoming a mix of sun and cloud later on with a high of 24ºC.


----------



## SINC

Another hot one today, now 16° and headed north to 29° today.


----------



## johnp

A touch over 26C, at 9:35am .. blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze. Another hot one on the way!!


----------



## johnp

It hit 28C during our noon hour balcony break, and thank goodness, there was a touch more breeze coming our way, to allow us to enjoy it out there!!


----------



## fjnmusic

We are currently at 27, but the Weather Network insists it feels like 29. Hot but nice, actually, with some cloud cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of 25C this afternoon in full sunshine. Right now, it is 18C with a light breeze.


----------



## SINC

A warm night to try sleeping at 21° out there right now and headed up to 29° again today. Releif from this heat is in store tomorrow as Temps drop to a normal 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some unexpected overnight rain with 16C temps this morning.


----------



## BigDL

14ºC, solid overcast along the riverbank. As the day warms the clouds will thin to a mix of sun and clouds with a high of 24ºC.


----------



## SINC

We've dipped to 20°, but now that the sun is shining under clear skies the heat will begin to build and likely push us to near 30° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as the sun is starting to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

26C .. as we approach 10am .. sunshine and blue sky, very light breeze. It's here we go again time!!


----------



## SINC

Since it is already 28° out there before noon, we will surely break 30° again today.


----------



## johnp

28C for us, as we came inside at noon, from some balcony time.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a nice breeze and lots of sunshine. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 23C with a nice breeze and lots of sunshine. Great BBQ weather.



It must be a nice breeze day for a sail as Bluenose II has been out all day and maybe overnight as well, possibly at Lunenburg Yacht Club on Hermans Island by her recent location:
https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It must be a nice breeze day for a sail as Bluenose II has been out all day and maybe overnight as well, possibly at Lunenburg Yacht Club on Hermans Island by her recent location:
> https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location


It was a great day for sailing here in Lunenburg today, regardless of the size of the boat or sail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C temps. The end of a grand day.


----------



## SINC

Still 19° out there with a high today of 22° with thunder showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps as the sun is slowly rising in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, 14ºC presently along the riverbank, hot today with a high of 26ºC.


----------



## SINC

A sudden dip to 16° under high whispy clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps and a light ocean breeze at just past 10AM.


----------



## Znook

Temps here in RRC are currently 24ºC/75ºF, blue skies and just a touch of wind. No ocean breezed here Dr.G as the coast is 26 miles away


----------



## SINC

Still dropping here and cool at 13° on the way up to 23° by afternoon.


----------



## johnp

25C ... as we approach 11am. Sunshine, and a blue, cloudless sky.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 20° with a light breeze over the noon hour. Nice.


----------



## johnp

A warm 28C when we came in from outside at 2pm. Still not a cloud in the sky.


----------



## pm-r

accuweather says we're too hot for us @ 29C and a Real Feel of 33C @3pm, but thank God for our well foam insulated house with some shade and doors and windows kept closed it's staying comfortable, but it's like an oven in the carport. 

Luckily we have AC available but it can sure suck up the electrical dollars, so we'll leave it off unless we get to emergency HOT conditions!!

PS: Too bad the plumber forgot to leave an open drain for the AC condensate and I haven't installed a pump or long hose yet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 28C briefly this afternoon as I was outside staining my fence. I was HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

14° with a cool wind blowing at time sup to 25 kph out of the west with a high today of 20°. A perfect day to BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C this morning. Going to be a warm day all day.


----------



## BigDL

22°C, a mix of sun and cloud, along the shore, with a high of 24.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way, now at just 12°.


----------



## johnp

25C ... at just before 9am ... skyline of Vancouver in the distance, shrouded in smoke and smog - apparently, according to the news types, from the many forest fires on the go. It looks cloudy, but it's actually smoke, haze, etc. May clear, or partially clear if/when we get some sea breeze later this morning. At present it's rather still, and the air ugly to look at, and taste!!

Forecast calls for a high today in the high-20's near the water, mid-high-30's away from the water.


----------



## johnp

30C .. when we came inside at the start of the noon hour!! Our warmest day of the summer so far, and the warmest part of it still lies ahead for us, and especially so, when the sun gets around to the west and uses our windows to cook what's inside our place!!
A sea breeze did come in, and seems to have moved much of Vancouver's smoke & haze away, but the horizon from here, still looks pretty dirty.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 28C this afternoon with full sunshine and a 32C humidex reading, the hottest day of the year so far here in Lunenburg, NS. Luckily, there is an ocean breeze to keep it somewhat comfortable.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light breeze coming off of the ocean. Going to be a night with ALL the windows left open.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to 24° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 16C at 7AM this morning.


----------



## BigDL

20°C high thin cloud and mostly sunny along the shore. The high shall top out at a pleasant 23°C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and sunny as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° in bright sunshine today with just a hint of a breeze on the way to 24°.


----------



## johnp

26C .. as we approach 9am ... heavy layer of dirty smoke and haze over the whole area. Need wind and rain ... getting neither!! Poor air advisory remains in place.


----------



## johnp

28C ... at noon ... hot and dirty air, with smoke & haze over pretty much all of the Lower Mainland of BC. Weather forecasts say more of the same for (at least) another 48 hours, before there's any wind and/or rain that might reduce the present poor air quality. So for now, it remains try not to move or breath too much!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 27C with lots of sunshine and clear skies. Now, at just past 6PM, it is 22C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning with a high today of 22° before we climb back in the heat with highs predicted in northern Alberta between 30° and 35° for the next couple of days. Air quality still sucks from all the fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and clear skies with a slight ocean breeze this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Solid high overcast 19°C along the shore. Skies clearing this afternoon as the temperature rises to 27°C. F


----------



## Dr.G.

VOCM.COM|Yesterday Temps in St. John's Colder Than Resolute | Article

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with clear skies and lots of sunshine. Going to be another warm day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Metro Vancouver air quality comparable to Beijing - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## johnp

Cooler this morning for us ... at 10am, just a touch over 22C ... some marine air helping to keep the temperature down, and clear the air a little. The horizon is still blurred by the smoke and haze though.


----------



## SINC

There is only one word to decribe our upcoming week: HOT.

This is not a good omen for Alberta's forest fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> There is only one word to decribe our upcoming week: HOT.
> 
> This is not a good omen for Alberta's forest fires.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a bit of overnight rain and it is currently 18C with some fog. A quiet morning.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy 23°C with increasing cloudiness along the shore, chance of showers this afternoon along with a high of 27°C.


----------



## SINC

We're heating up quickly now.


----------



## johnp

23C .. at 9:30am .. stll a smokey/hazy sky, otherwise, there's supposed to be some sun above, very light breeze.


----------



## johnp

27C when we came inside at 2pm from some balcony time. A 'brighter', but still very "overtcast" looking sky, with the horizon still blotted out with the haze.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 26C this afternoon with sunshine, and is now a pleasant 21C as the sun is setting.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no breeze as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, clean air and 15C temps to start our day.


----------



## SINC

Clear but hazy this morning at 18° and we are in for another hot one with a high today of 32°.


----------



## BigDL

20°C sunny with light winds along the shore. 23°C for the high with low humidity, so a pleasant day all in all.


----------



## SINC

Barely 9:00 and it is 25° already. Gonna be a scorcher.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Barely 9:00 and it is 25° already. Gonna be a scorcher.



And they keep telling me that's it's a dry heat in Alberta Don, but regardless that's still too hot for us. Especially that forecast 32±C.


----------



## johnp

24C ... as we approach 9:30am .. sunshine penetrating the smog, little wind.


----------



## machspeed5

our house is in the shade. i'm surrounded by 150 year old mature oaks and maples. never need to use the AC in the summer! the fall is a different story though!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as we approach 11PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## machspeed5

overnight, clear and 14°....wind north west, 20kph....a delightful crisp summer's night. going to bed soon.


----------



## Macfury

machspeed5 said:


> overnight, clear and 14°....wind north west, 20kph....a delightful crisp summer's night. going to bed soon.


What part of the country is home, machspeed?


----------



## machspeed5

just west of you  
'sauga!


----------



## Macfury

Ah. Well, sunset comes 30 seconds earlier in the Sog. Have a good night!


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C at 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

Along the shore, sunny, mild winds,19°C topping out at 26°C.


----------



## SINC

19° and another hot one in store for us today at 30° again.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 10:30am ... just a touch over 20C ... cloudy, cool, marine air breeze. Felt a little drizzle when out earlier. The forecasted weather change has definitely started. Supposed to be cooler Saturday and Sunday, and they keep saying some rain showerts are possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and sunny with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very foggy this morning. The sun is forecast to shine later in the morning, so I shall enjoy the silence of the fog now with a cup of coffee out on my back deck.


----------



## SINC

The sun is but a mere orange dot through the heavy smoke that envelopes us this morning at 18° on the way to a high of 31° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with sunshine having burned off the fog. Clear skies/clean air and a light ocean breeze.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and hot along the riverbank today, 24ºC heading for 28ºC and possible thunder and or regular showers later.


----------



## johnp

As we approach noon .... 21C ... overcast, and we just had a short rain shower ... a good sign!! but this one was way too little and short. Forecasts say we might see some more significant ones this eve and overnight - time will tell. It feels muggy, and the air still looks very dirty.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 5PM. Sunshine and a light ocean breeze has made this a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Thick choking smoke and 32° temps make it most uncomfortable today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice sunset in the west due to the smoke that is drifting east. Still, our air is clean and the skies are clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C as the sun is slowly rising in the eastern horizon. Going to be another fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

20° this morning under smoke filled skies making my breathing some uncomfortable. A high today of 26° with a 60% chance of some rain this afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud 17ºC along the riverbank. This afternoon chance of thundershowers and the heat rising to 27ºC


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny and quiet 18C with a light ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Now 21° but with the RH at 77% it feels like 26° and still very smoky.


----------



## johnp

20C .. as we approach 10am .. cloudy, light breeze. Some rain overnight, but nothing this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a strong breeze out of the southeast. You can almost smell the freshness of the ocean while working out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg, NS. Sadly, it was due to a light haze brought east from the smoke of the devastating fires out west. Currently 18C with a light breeze.


----------



## SINC

Finally some rain. First time in months! A good old soaker too!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally some rain. First time in months! A good old soaker too!


:clap::clap::clap: Goodbye to some of your smoke as well.


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, half hour and it quit. Still smoky. Dang it!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hmmm, half hour and it quit. Still smoky. Dang it!


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise, with clear skies and 16C temps as we approach 7AM.


----------



## SINC

19° and headed north to 27° with scattered showers today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and 20ºC along the riverbank.Temperature topping out at 26ºC.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and we've dropped to 17° with a revised high of 24° today with showers, but the air quality is still rated as moderate. We need a much longer rain to improve the air.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Finally some rain. First time in months! A good old soaker too!



Sure a wee bit heavier rainfall and more severe conditions in some other Alberta areas:
Thunderstorm causes serious flooding in Langdon and Chestermere


----------



## johnp

23C ... as we approach 10am .. some blue sky and clouds, light breeze. Feels humid.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a light ocean breeze as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Track - Environment Canada

Tropical storm Claudette is due to pass us here in Lunenburg, NS by this time of Wednesday. Hopefully, she will bring some rain and not much wind. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 930PM. Not a bit of breeze, but at least there is no humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps, with a bit of an ocean breeze. It should not be as hot today as it was yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny along the riverbank today, 14ºC presently and becoming hot this afternoon. 30ºC is the predicted high temperature.


----------



## SINC

15° out there this morning and the air quality has improved. A high of 24° today with a 30% chance of shoers which means none will fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with clear skies, lots of sunshine, but a nice ocean breeze to make it feel much cooler than yesterday.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> Sunny along the riverbank today, 14ºC presently and becoming hot this afternoon. 30ºC is the predicted high temperature.



That sounds like a hot day to me and I was under the impression that the East Coast and Moncton area hardly even got that high.

Anyway, I sure hope you get some cooling ocean breeze.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> That sounds like a hot day to me and I was under the impression that the East Coast and Moncton area hardly even got that high.
> 
> Anyway, I sure hope you get some cooling ocean breeze.


 The river is in a river valley. We get a breeze when the Tidal Bore come up the river (river runs backwards twice daily, show times are posted) other wise no ocean breezes.

However ocean breezes are easy to come by, a short 20 minute drive away. The cooler breeze is to the south off the Bay of Fundy the warmer breezes (and water) are on the Northumberland Strait shores, so many choices and short drives.

Moncton because of the river valley tends to bake in the summer currently 1PM the temperature is 26ºC with a humidex of 31ºC, wind is out of the SSE 18 Km/h so that breeze provides some relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with full sunshine and just a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some clouds slowly rolling in as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 17C temps this morning. Might get some much needed rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

18° this morning with a sunny high of 24° today. The good news is rain is in the forecast for tomorrow and Friday too and man oh man do we need it. At a 70% chance, I am hopeful it really will rain this time and all day long would be good.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has just about lifted, with 25C temps and not much of an ocean breeze to cool things down. Still, we are hopeful for some rain.


----------



## SINC

Sunny with high scattered cloud and 23° as we approach the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

22C as we approach 11am ... sunshine and some light cloud, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another warm day here in Lunenburg, with 23C temps and a 25C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain and 21C temps as we near 7PM


----------



## SINC

14° this morning and I awoke to a gentle, but steady rain. Not sure how long it has been falling, but by the depth of the puddles, a good long time. A 'soaker' as we call this kind of event and most welcome in this dry area of the country. A high of just 19° as a bonus bit of relief from our recent hot weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with sunny skies this morning, after some needed overnight rain.


----------



## BigDL

14ºC and sunny, winds are light along the riverbank. The temperature shall rise to a pleasant 22ºC.


----------



## SINC

Be it ever so light, the rain continues to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

21C ... as we approach 10am .. sky a mix of sun and clouds, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a very slight ocean breeze as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Batten down the hatches, we're gonna get a big dump! 50 mm forecast tonight and tomorrow. Should held our river which is bone dry right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with lots of sunshine and 14C temps this morning. Going to be another fine day.


----------



## mapsgirl

It's raining in Toronto. Tomorrow is supposed to be super hot tho!


----------



## SINC

Cool and very windy with scattered showers. Forecast calls for up to 50 mm of rain, but so far, so good.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning 14ºC. A mainly sunny day with a pleasant 23ºC temperature at the high.


----------



## SINC

High is now revised, but they insist on lots of rain. By the way the satellite TV service is cutting in and out as I watch The Open, there must be some big storms out to the south of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C as we approach noon.


----------



## johnp

21C .. as we head away from 9:30am .. sunshine and a few light clouds, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 22C at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way up to 27° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C this morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A foggy 15C this morning.


It didn't look thick enough to bother the Bluenose II, but what on earth was she doing on her way back from Halifax yesterday and she finally berthed at Lunenburg about 10:30am this morning.

It looks like she had some drunken sailors on board doing the navigating, or did that fancy expensive metal/hydraulic rudder of hers give some trouble??? 
https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location

PS: She's still out at sea in the shot below showing her course before she docked this am:


----------



## johnp

24C .. as we approach 10:30am .. blue sky and sunshine, rather calm. Forecast calls for a high in the high-20's in these parts, and much-higher inland.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It didn't look thick enough to bother the Bluenose II, but what on earth was she doing on her way back from Halifax yesterday and she finally berthed at Lunenburg about 10:30am this morning.
> 
> It looks like she had some drunken sailors on board doing the navigating, or did that fancy expensive metal/hydraulic rudder of hers give some trouble???
> https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location
> 
> PS: She's still out at sea in the shot below showing her course before she docked this am:


No, she had a sober crew and no steering problems. Very windy and warm here the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy as we near 5PM. Might get some needed rain later tonight.


----------



## pm-r

Ahhh, now we know what the Bluenose II was up to — waiting for their rendezvous with the L'Hermione to lead her into Lunenburg harbour:



Dr.G. said:


> French replica ship L'Hermione sails into Lunenburg - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ahhh, now we know what the Bluenose II was up to — waiting for their rendezvous with the L'Hermione to lead her into Lunenburg harbour:


Yes, they finally docked with cannons being fired and a crowd at the dock. Someone must have seen my Canadian flag flying on July 1st, the American flag flying on July 4th, and the French flag flying on the 14th, and I was rushed to docksite to accept a gift from France to a Franco-American-Canadian. The French ship L'Hermione is a replica of General Lafayette's 18th century ship that carried him to the United States from France to announce his country's support in the fight for independence.

So, I was give a painting by Claude Monet, one of my favorite Impressionist painters. It was "Sunrise" which he painted in 1872. I gratiously accepted it in the name of America and Canada ........... and General Pershing. Pershing arrived in France in June 1917. He and the 16th Infantry Regiment from New York City marched through Paris shortly after his arrival. Pausing at the tomb of the Marquis de Lafayette, he was reputed to have uttered the famous line "Lafayette, we are here".


----------



## johnp

28C when we went out on the balcony for a "scotch shot" break at 1:30pm ... sunshine, no clouds, very light breeze, and warm!!! And with the sun getting around our way now (2:30pm) a touch too warm!! Fans, and a hot evening ahead!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 28C when we went out on the balcony for a "scotch shot" break at 1:30pm ... sunshine, no clouds, very light breeze, and warm!!! And with the sun getting around our way now (2:30pm) a touch too warm!! Fans, and a hot evening ahead!!


Yikes!!! If you have a humidex reading stay inside with a Scotch on the rocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain clouds rolled in and the temps dipped to 19C. We had some rain for about five minutes ............... and now that has stopped.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes!!! If you have a humidex reading stay inside with a Scotch on the rocks.


Will do Marc .... but better yet, we're looking forward to getting away, and out of the city tomorrow, to a favourite mountain retreat of ours. An opportunity for some high altitude, fresh air, exercise, and natural experiences. And my cooking in the cabin, between all the outside stuff & such!!
Into final packing and such today, with an early-departure scheduled for tomorrow .... with all the food, et al, it sure looks like we're heading away for many more days than we actually are - we will not be without!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Will do Marc .... but better yet, we're looking forward to getting away, and out of the city tomorrow, to a favourite mountain retreat of ours. An opportunity for some high altitude, fresh air, exercise, and natural experiences. And my cooking in the cabin, between all the outside stuff & such!!
> Into final packing and such today, with an early-departure scheduled for tomorrow .... with all the food, et al, it sure looks like we're heading away for many more days than we actually are - we will not be without!!


Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A warm 18° this morning under cloudy skies with scattered showers and a high of 25°. One would hope it begins to pour soon and puts a damper on the noisy party that has been going on for 12 hours now at the house across the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling. We actually need this rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and some fog as we drift into 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some needed light rain falling this morning.


----------



## SINC

11° here in Battleford.SK this morning as we head to Swift Current where it will be 25° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the fog is finally lifting at just past 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very foggy at just past 9PM. Looks like a scene out of a 1940s British B movie.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches ..." as we mear 7AM.


----------



## SINC

It will be a ot one here today.


----------



## BigDL

16ºC cloudy, drizzle and fog, fog dissipating this morning with showers this afternoon with a chance of thundershowers. The high for the day 23ºC.


----------



## SINC

We got about two hours worth of steady rain here in Swift Current, SK over night and man did they need it here. This was our campsite view out our motor home door yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got about two hours worth of steady rain here in Swift Current, SK over night and man did they need it here. This was our campsite view out our motor home door yesterday afternoon.


I see what you mean, in that there is so little green grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the fog slowly lifting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 17C and "The fog comes on little cat feet. It sits looking over harbor and city on silent haunches ..." as we mear 7AM.



A very apt description Marc, especially reviewing the webcam timeline, super thick in the harbour about 6±am , clears a bit and comes back in to do some more stalking about 12.

BTW: there seemed to be a very large crowd on the dock for some reason around noon…
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> A very apt description Marc, especially reviewing the webcam timeline, super thick in the harbour about 6±am , clears a bit and comes back in to do some more stalking about 12.
> 
> BTW: there seemed to be a very large crowd on the dock for some reason around noon…
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


Patrick, thank Carl Sandburg for this poem, not me.

The folks at dockside are waiting for the Bluenose II to return to the dock for a ride around the Lunenburg Harbor.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, thank Carl Sandburg for this poem, not me.
> 
> The folks at dockside are waiting for the Bluenose II to return to the dock for a ride around the Lunenburg Harbor.



A ride out into the fog I guess, not too exciting, but as a boater, I sure respect the fog and it can be very disorienting, and I wonder how they managed as well as they did before GPS etc.

And I'm sure Bluenose II has all the latest electronics aboard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some thunder is booming overhead, sending my dogs to seek cover. 19C with some rain falling now.


----------



## SINC

31C here in Speedy Creek. A nice breeze makes it bearable in the shade, but a severe T-storm warning is in place.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as the rain and thunder have now stopped. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 17° on the way to another hot one at 30° again today in southern Sask.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very foggy again this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Still very foggy here in Lunenburg, NS this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, rain and rumbles of thunder along the riverbank this morning 19ºC, nearly to the 21ºC for the daily high.


----------



## SINC

We are in for a very hot weekend here in southern Saskatchewan.


----------



## BigDL

17ºC long the riverbank this morning under a mix of sun and cloudy sky. A chance of rain this afternoon, 20ºC at the high.


----------



## SINC

15° now with partial cloud here in Regina as we prepare to hit the road in an hour or two.


----------



## SINC

14° in Windthorst this morning on the way to 27° with afternoon showers.


----------



## BigDL

14ºC, overcast, drizzle and fog this morning along the riverbank, with shower and 17ºC as the high on tap for this afternoon, hello fall.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning in southern SK with a high of 28° and afternoon thunder showers.


----------



## BigDL

Another overcast damp day along the riverbank. Fog, chance of drizzle and showers 13ºC presently with high going for 18º.


----------



## SINC

Now that the sun has risen, we've popped up to 17° very quickly. Nice day ahead.


----------



## SINC

16° and headed north to 26° but the RH will make it feel like 31° today in southern SK as we prepare to hit the road towards Saskatoon.


----------



## BigDL

17ºC a mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank. Still chances of showers this afternoon and evening 21º at the high today.


----------



## SINC

16° here in Swift Current, SK with light rain that is forecast to continue all day long and boy do they need it here. A high of just 20° today.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank another dark, damp day. Overcast, drizzle, fog with a chance of showers later on. 16ºC presently going for a high of 22ºC, this small improvement in temperature is welcome during the cloudy damp holding pattern.


----------



## SINC

15° as we leave Swift Current to head for Battleford where it is raining as well with a high of 21°. There is a heavy rainfall warning for Swift today and that will be welcome as it is drier than a popcorn fart here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C as we near noon here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> 18C and very foggy again this morning.





Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> Still very foggy here in Lunenburg, NS this morning.


Thank heavens! I was worried that the fog you mentioned above, may have been some of "Stephen King's mysterious fog drifting in from Maine" and that you were spirited away by "The FOG" as you were not reporting the weather lately


----------



## SINC

Pouring rain here in Battleford, but welcomed by all I talk to here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clearing skies as the sun is slowly starting to descend into the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with the sun starting to break through the cloud cover. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

10° and still raining here in Battleford as we get ready to head for home where it is supposed to be 24° and sunny today.


----------



## BigDL

Still in the weather pattern of damp and overcast along the riverbank, however the temperature has improved to summer like levels. 21º presently heading to 24º also heading for a chance of thundershowers.


----------



## johnp

Just shy of 21C, as we approach 10am. Mostly blue sky and sunshine, very light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

'Monster' Manitoba tornado leaves storm chaser Greg Johnson on 'adrenalin kick' - Manitoba - CBC News

Wow!!!


----------



## pm-r

WOW!! is right!! Thanks Marc. And some of the links as well.

I'll see if I can get some of the shots and video of a super tropical downpour we got hit with on Sunday together. Just unbelievable.

Officially 25mm in a hour measured at the local school about half a kilometre away from us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!! is right!! Thanks Marc. And some of the links as well.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some of the shots and video of a super tropical downpour we got hit with on Sunday together. Just unbelievable.
> 
> Officially 25mm in a hour measured at the local school about half a kilometre away from us.


Another YIKES, Partick. An inch an hour is a real downpour.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now shining with temps rising to 23C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Twisted Chasers capture Alberta's spectacular storms in photos - Edmonton - CBC News

Amazing photographs of the sky over AB. I can just about hear the rumble of the thunder.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 24° here in central Alberta today with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the fog slowly starting to clear.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank we are under sunny skies. 20C with a chance of thundershowers as the air heats to the high of 24º.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Hottest day of the week cranks up the heat in southern ON - The Weather Network

Really hot temps and humidity in central Canada.


----------



## johnp

22C as we head to 10am .. blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a light ocean breeze to help cool things down a bit.


----------



## johnp

26C for our "out on the balcony break" between 1pm and 2pm. The sun has now come around and is hitting the balcony, and will soon be hitting our windows and really wrming up the place!! A warm evening and night ahead!!! Seems it's here we go again time .. with a spell of the hot stuff on the way once again!!! Oh to return to the mountains!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 730PM and it should be a fine evening and night ................. so long as all the windows are open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a slight ocean breeze and 15C temps as we near 7AM. Going to be a great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning under clear skies and a high today of 25°.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank a mostly sunny day 19º heading for 26º with the feel like temperatures feeling much hotter thanks to the humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C as we near 11AM. Still, no humidity to speak of so it is a grand day to be outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 23C as we near 11AM. Still, no humidity to speak of so it is a grand day to be outside.



Speaking of which, how's your fence painting going or did you get it finished when it cooled down a bit????


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Speaking of which, how's your fence painting going or did you get it finished when it cooled down a bit????


True ........... but I need 48 hours of no rain and we keep getting a bit of rain every other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C outside ............. with a bit of rain being forecast for tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Now sunny and 22° with winds at 10 gusting to 27. Nice.


----------



## johnp

Hot one on the go here .... 28C, as we approach 1pm. Blue sky, sunshine, and light breeze. Will we hit 30C ... might!! And omore of the same forecasted for Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 9PM. A lovely evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big boomers overnight, with lots of rain. It is quiet now, with 20C temps as we approach 8AM.


----------



## SINC

15° and on the way to 29° ought to develop some big boomers for us too this evening.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank overcast, after thunder boomers and heavy rain overnight. A risk of more thunder this afternoon. Presently 21º going for 27º at the high.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 29C humidex reading. Sadly, there is not much of an ocean breeze today.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 25C ... cloudless sky and sunshine, very little breeze. Another hot one in the making!! Already too warm inside the apartment!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> At 10am .... 25C ... cloudless sky and sunshine, very little breeze. Another hot one in the making!! Already too warm inside the apartment!!!!!


Same here, John, except we are inching towards 3PM here in Lunenburg, NS. Hoping for a bit of an ocean breeze later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Nice day here, albeit too warm for my liking.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a bit of a humidex reading, but a strong ocean breeze outside makes this a great afternoon.


----------



## johnp

28C as we head to 1pm ... blue sky, sunshine, and hot!!! And what breeze we had earlier, seems to have died. It'll be a balcony break for us soon -- before the sun comes around and hits it!! Then "bunker down" time for the rest of the day!!


----------



## johnp

Last week we were able to cool our "feet" in a cold mountain stream -- and wow, did it feel so good!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Last week we were able to cool our "feet" in a cold mountain stream -- and wow, did it feel so good!!


Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a nice ocean breeze as we near 7PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 29°, but the motor home has A/C and the Riders Esks play right now, not to mention there is a cold one in the fridge.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 10PM with a beautiful bright full moon rising in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

A great morning brewing (along with the coffee) -- 16C, clear skies, no humidity to speak of and a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

16° with light rain that fell most of the night. Tough sleeping with so much thunder. A high of 24° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and hot along the riverbank at 10 AM 23º with a fell like temperature of 28º the high for the day 28º actual.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with lots of blue skies and sunshine ............. but at least a nice ocean breeze is forming.


----------



## johnp

Into the noon hour ... 28C ... sunshine and few light whispers of clouds, light breeze. We hit 30C each of the last two days .. going for three?!! It was forecasted to be a few degrees cooler today and Sunday - time will tell, but so far, it's another very warm day on the go!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with the sun slowly starting to set in the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C at just past 6AM. There is a beautiful nearly full moon in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

Another couple of warm days and the nearly a week of much needed rain.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank today presently 19º and sunny. This afternoon a chance of thundershowers and high temperatures of 28º.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny with a nice ocean breeze just after 10AM.


----------



## johnp

24C .. as we head to 9am. sunshine and little to no breeze. Forecast says it will be a touch cooler than the past three days, we'll see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very hot 27C with a 30C humidex reading. Luckily, there are big white clouds in the sky and a strong ocean breeze to keep things a bit cooler.


----------



## johnp

It was a warm 28C when we came inside at noon. As we head to 1pm, the sunshine is now being filtered through a light cloud cover. It was very muggy here yesterday afternoon and evening, and it looks/feels like more of the same for today!! Ugh!!


----------



## Dr.G.

27C but as the clouds are drifting away, they are taking any humidity we have with them ........ thus, it is not too unpleasant right now.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 3pm ... the weather network says it's 28C, with a hunidex of 33C. All I can say, it's bloody warm, and the tv weather forecasters who have been calling for cooleer temp's have been "out to lunch" for the past few days!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Those forecasters are probably spot-on John as they all packed some beer and ice into a cooler and headed for the lakes and streams in the shade in the mountains!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful evening, with 20C temps and slight ocean breeze and clear skies. The end of a grand day.


----------



## SINC

A warm 20° out there on the way to 27° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a slight ocean breeze and 16C temps this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and warm along the riverbank today. 18º at 8am with light wind and forecast for 29º with some hot humidex.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped a couple of degrees to 18° with a revised high now of 30°.


----------



## johnp

24C .. as we head to 10am ... blue sky, sunshine, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 24C .. as we head to 10am ... blue sky, sunshine, light breeze.


Same here, but as we head towards 2PM. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

She's a tad warm here this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some clouds rolling in as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very warm and foggy, with 20C temps this morning.


----------



## SINC

Not much sleep on this very warm night.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and cloud, 21º and light wind along the riverbank. Temperature rising to 27º and a risk of thundershowers.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun has burned off the fog and now it is 25C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## johnp

22C as we head to 9:30am ... sun and clouds, breeze.


----------



## pm-r

And some of you think it's hot…???

Well my God!!! I know it's "HOT" with all the fighting in the East, but how about adding the weather temperature to that…
"In the Iranian city of Bandar Mahshahr, a temperature of 165 degrees (74 Celsius) Fahrenheit, factoring in humidity, was recorded at 4:30 p.m. local time on Friday. "
http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/08/iran-reaches-74-degrees-second-hottest-temperature-ever-recorded/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And some of you think it's hot…???
> 
> Well my God!!! I know it's "HOT" with all the fighting in the East, but how about adding the weather temperature to that…
> "In the Iranian city of Bandar Mahshahr, a temperature of 165 degrees (74 Celsius) Fahrenheit, factoring in humidity, was recorded at 4:30 p.m. local time on Friday. "
> http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/08/iran-reaches-74-degrees-second-hottest-temperature-ever-recorded/


XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a humidex reading of 26C, but there is a nice ocean breeze to help somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And some of you think it's hot…???
> 
> Well my God!!! I know it's "HOT" with all the fighting in the East, but how about adding the weather temperature to that…
> "In the Iranian city of Bandar Mahshahr, a temperature of 165 degrees (74 Celsius) Fahrenheit, factoring in humidity, was recorded at 4:30 p.m. local time on Friday. "
> http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/08/iran-reaches-74-degrees-second-hottest-temperature-ever-recorded/


XX)XX)XX) This is like being inside of an oven while a pizza is baking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C as the sun is slowly setting in the west.


----------



## mapsgirl

This happened tonight -- crazy rain!

https://www.facebook.com/mapsgirl75/posts/10155803935530417


----------



## pm-r

My God!!! Have you seen the pictures and videos of the hail and flooding in Calgary??? 

Just mind boggling!!
Gallery: Herald pictures of the storm | Calgary Herald
Flash flooding closes roadways as Calgary pummeled by hail storm | Globalnews.ca
Hail, rain and heavy winds blow through Calgary on Aug. 4 | Calgary Herald
etc. etc.


----------



## mapsgirl

Wow! Not going to complain about my 20 minutes of rain anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My God!!! Have you seen the pictures and videos of the hail and flooding in Calgary???
> 
> Just mind boggling!!
> Gallery: Herald pictures of the storm | Calgary Herald
> Flash flooding closes roadways as Calgary pummeled by hail storm | Globalnews.ca
> Hail, rain and heavy winds blow through Calgary on Aug. 4 | Calgary Herald
> etc. etc.


Unreal. Parts of Calgary were also hit with dime-sized hail.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a real light and sound show here in Lunenburg last night, but with no rain. Actually saw bolts of lightening light up the night sky for the first time in ages.

Currently, it is 19C and foggy here this morning.


----------



## BigDL

A few thunder claps and a bit of lighting last evening.

18º and overcast along the riverbank this morning. A chance of showers and thundershowers this afternoon as the temperature rises to 25º.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 18° today. Overcast and rain today although as of yet nary a drop.


----------



## mapsgirl

It's really nice in the GTA today! Sunny and 16...going up to 24!


----------



## 18m2

Hoping for rain today in the Greater Vancouver desert.

Delta Burns Bog, Canada Forecast | Weather Underground


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## johnp

At 10am .... 18C ... overcast, light rain drizzle, breezy. Wow, some change from the past several days!!


----------



## SINC

Now 14° in St. Albert and not a drop of rain in sight today despite EC's insistence that it is raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 24C with a nice ocean breeze at we inch towards 5PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps as we inch towards 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A chilly 6° here this morning with scattered showers and a high of 17°. Yesterday did not produce enough rain to wet the sidewalks, so dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 17C temps and a slight ocean breeze at just past 8AM. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy 23º along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and breezy here with 24C temps.


----------



## johnp

As we leave 10am ... 18C .. mostly cloudy, light, cool breeze.


----------



## SINC

EC keeps insisting it is raining in our area. Yesterday that rain symbol remained all day long. We got one heavy shower that lasted less than five minutes. Today again, nary a drop.


----------



## pm-r

Maybe just give up on EC and have you tried _*wonderweather*_???

I find it's almost spot on and I know a lot of biker friends rely on it to stay dry etc. and it works for them. EC on the Island here is just a joke normally unless they can look out the window and tell what the weather's actually doing. No accurate *fore*casts, just *now*casts!!


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> Maybe just give up on EC and have you tried _*wonderweather*_???...


Sometimes people do not bother to decode the information presented.

Being advised by a graphic and a numerical probability (60% chance as noted in the graphic) of something may happen, is not saying it's happening presently. Giving a warning "of a chance of something may happen", so folks may prepare for the worst and hope for the best, seems prudent to me. 

If you go to the EC webpage, by clicking on the place name (Edmonton in example above) hourly updates of "present conditions" are provided. 

pm-r, your suggestion provides wise council, but some like to kvetch to achieve their predetermined end.


----------



## pm-r

Well, I learned something here and a click on "kvetch" gave me the lookup answer. Neat!! 

BTW, the biker friends don't gamble with the weather odds, and they want the real facts NOW and use the _*wonder radar*_ for the area they're riding in. Unless of course everything says 0% chance of any precipitation. They like those odds!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I learned something here and a click on "kvetch" gave me the lookup answer. Neat!!
> 
> BTW, the biker friends don't gamble with the weather odds, and they want the real facts NOW and use the _*wonder radar*_ for the area they're riding in. Unless of course everything says 0% chance of any precipitation. They like those odds!!


Careful, "kvetch" too much to the wrong people and you shall be labeled a "nudge" for life. Better to be a weather "maven" and to spread the word of correct weather forecasting. Then, you shall be a "mensch" in the eyes of some. Shalom.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> Well, I learned something here and a click on "kvetch" gave me the lookup answer. Neat!!
> 
> BTW, the biker friends don't gamble with the weather odds, and they want the real facts NOW and use the _*wonder radar*_ for the area they're riding in. Unless of course everything says 0% chance of any precipitation. They like those odds!!


I don't know if you have noticed this feature on the EC website.

24 Hour Forecast

I use it to make decisions such as, do I leave cloth covered foam cushions, out over night. 

Not as critical a decision as travel by motorcycle but it helps inform my decisions. 

The legend at the bottom explains in percentage terms of the likelihood of precipitation. 
Nil = 0%, low = 40%, medium = 60-70% and high = above 70%.

The other aspect of the page that I like is the Humidex numbers are provided as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C, but the ocean breeze has ceased.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine morning, with clear skies, a slight ocean breeze and 15C temps.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 12° with EC still insisting it will rain today and tomorrow with a high of 21°. Weather Network says sunny and no rain.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, 17º along the riverbank. Increasing cloud this afternoon 23º with a chance of showers.


----------



## SINC

High, thin cloud has now obscured our sunrise but not a drop of rain nor does it look like it as we moved up to 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C as we inch towards 3PM.


----------



## SINC

17° on the way to 26° and yes, EC is predicting rain once again today. They have done so now for five days running with nary a drop fallen. Sad indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at just about 8AM.


----------



## BigDL

A mix and sun and cloud 18º, along the riverbank presently. This afternoon it will be windier and warmer with a high temperature of23º.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some clouds slowly rolling in at just past 11AM.


----------



## johnp

25C .. as we approach the noon hour ... cloudy, light wind. Feels very sultry!! Forecast calls for cloudy, with some showers, especially late in the day, and possibly overnight. We'll see .. and would like to see!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 4PM with none of the EC forecasted rain.


----------



## johnp

Temperature had dropped to 24C when we went out at 1:30pm for a break, and 'Lemon Hart moment' on the balcony. As we approach 2:30pm, the temperature's much the same, the cloud cover thinner, a light breeze, and no sign of any showers as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 19C at just past 8PM. Having a glass of red wine out on the deck.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 18C this morning. Might get a bit of rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's going to be a hot week here . . .


----------



## BigDL

A cool, cloudy morning along the riverbank. 19º with a slight chance of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light drizzle starting to drift down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, some real rain is falling. It is not a downpour, but just a steady light rain that will last until early tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

A very warm afternoon here.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the rain finally stopping as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

18° with thunderstorms, but in spite of the noise and lightning, hardly enough rain to wet the pavement. 29° again here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with blue skies and a gentle 16C temp at just past 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 16º along the riverbank, windy this afternoon 24º at the high, so pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps ............. ideal for watching the meteor shower.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. you are fortunate, to my north to North-east is the largest mall (on one level) east of Montreal and the City of Dieppe. Much light pollution. 

Perhaps when all outdoor lighting is converted to L.E.D. I shall have my turn.

Good luck with staying up, in order to enjoy the show.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 14° this morning with a high today of 29°. Once I finish up SAP, I shall venture out back and take in the meteor showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Dr.G. you are fortunate, to my north to North-east is the largest mall (on one level) east of Montreal and the City of Dieppe. Much light pollution.
> 
> Perhaps when all outdoor lighting is converted to L.E.D. I shall have my turn.
> 
> Good luck with staying up, in order to enjoy the show.


Saw a nice show in the northeastern skies at about 4AM here in Lunenburg. We have little light pollution in this area of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear blue skies with lots of sunshine and 15C temps.


----------



## BigDL

13º light wind and sunny along the riverbank this morning, this afternoon sunny windier and 25ºC so a nice summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at noon. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

22C at 9:30am ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Heading 'up' to the high-20's, so says the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny an d 23C with a nice ocean breeze at just about 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some rain clouds rolling in at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 20C with a light rain falling at 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Still 19° this morning on the way to 30° today and 34° tomorrow. Hot!


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 21C at just past noon. We have been getting rain showers off and on all morning.


----------



## johnp

Another warm one here .... 24C as we head to 10am, blue sky and sunshine, very little in the way of wind. Heading up to the high-20's (or higher) once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 24C at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

We registered 29C out on our balcony ... before the sun came around to hit us, and we came inside about 1:30pm. At 2pm ... the sun is aiming its rays at us, but at present, they're being filtered by some light cloud cover. Whatever, it's darn warm!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and cloudy at just past 7PM


----------



## SINC

30° now and very hot out there as well as in the house. We will be staying in the motor home tonight for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light breeze. A pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a warm fog surrounding everything this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast, 19ºC, and a chance of rain showers along the riverbank this morning.

Winds are light presently however will increase later on with the sky clearing some, to a mix of sun and cloud, temperature rising to 26º with the feel like temperature in the order of 32ºC.


----------



## SINC

Still 18° out there this morning on the way to a sweltering 32° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C as the fog is lifting as we near 11AM.


----------



## johnp

Very warm morning on the go ... already 24C at 8:30am ... 25C now, at 9:30am, 'smoggy' horizon, little to no wind, and very sultry. Could see a high touching, or into the 30's - ugh!!! And with this humidity, not looking forward to it - it's already too warm for us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a pleasant 24C with a nice ocean breeze to keep things somewhat cool in the full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still somewhat sunny with 20C temps. A very pleasant evening to sit outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 17C this morning with the rising sun starting to burn off the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way to a much cooler and welcome 22° today.


----------



## BigDL

21º sunny and steamy heading for 27º and hot, hot, hot! We in for a patch of hot steamy summer weather, along the riverbank, for the next few days.


----------



## SINC

Good news, our high has been revised now to 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and very sunny with a strong ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very still tonight. Not much of a sea breeze coming through all of our windows which are open.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° with showers today and a high of 16°. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny at just past 8AM. I left all of our windows open overnight to help cool down the house for today's warm temps.


----------



## johnp

17C at 10am .. overcast, light showers or drizzle at times, breezy. Coolest we've felt it in quite some time. Some rain overnight, but still not heavy enough to matter.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and it even smells like rain, but nary a drop yet today and a very cool 9° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has cooled down a bit with temps now at 23C with a nice ocean breeze to keep things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 17C temps this morning, without a hint of a breeze. Still, all is quiet and it should be a grand day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool 7° this morning with no rain again yesterday in spite of cloud cover all day long. Just 18° for a high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C at just past 11AM. Going to be a dry and warm day, but one with no humidity.


----------



## johnp

Just a touch over 20C here, as we approach 10am. Sky a mix of sun and clouds, some clearing since earlier, very light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 28C humidex reading at 4PM. Luckily, the afternoon ocean breeze is starting to pick up now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 20C with no humidex readings. Should be a pleasant night so long as we keep all the windows open.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, our furnace has been running every night for days now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful morning, with 19C temps as we inch towards 8AM. Luckily, all the windows were open overnight so as to cool down the house for this afternoon's heat. Should be a hot day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly, our furnace has been running every night for days now.


----------



## SINC

Actually, at just 8°, the furnace is running as I type this although with a high of 20° in more EC rain today, it ought to stop in a few hours. Not a drop fell yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

21°, and sunny along the riverbank. Going for the hot, hot, heat this afternoon with high temperature and humidity.


----------



## SINC

Now 7° and EC has predicted yet another day of rain. For the record, the sun is shining brightly and there is not a cloud in the sky. It has not rained in a month.


----------



## johnp

21C as we approach 10am .. blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Lovely morning on the go, warm afternoon expected, and even warmer Tues & Wed according to the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 28C humidex reading, but there is a nice ocean breeze coming through all the open windows in the house.


----------



## johnp

24C out on the balcony for our early-afternoon "Lemon Hart break" (1:30pm - 2pm). As we approach 3pm, we're tucked inside, awaiting the sun to hit, and come through our windows - we're ready to combat the rays and heat with blinds, and fans!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a slight breeze to help cool down the house for the hot weather tomorrow and Wednesday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way up to 21° today in the sunshine.


----------



## BigDL

Another sunny hot humid day in store along the riverbank. We are at the low overnight temperature to start the day off at 18º, we are heading for 32º with the Humidex in the high 30º's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 19C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 25C temps and a humidex reading of 30C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

25C as we approach 1pm. Blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. With our dilated pupils, it's very bright!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a nice ocean breeze, but it is still warm here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 10PM. A pleasant evening.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning on the way to a sunny day with a high of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very foggy. Going to be another hot day when the sun burns off the morning fog. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, 23ºC, humid and calm along the riverbank. Hot this afternoon 31º with a chance of showers or thundershowers.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen down to 13° and the high now dowgraded to 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with the sun now burning away the fog. Going to be a hot afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 24C with the sun now burning away the fog. Going to be a hot afternoon.



I must say you've had some pretty thick morning fogs around your way lately Marc.


----------



## johnp

23C as we head to 10am ... blue sky and sunshine. And the beat goes on!!


----------



## Dr.G.

25C as we approach 5PM. A slight ocean breeze is starting to come in from the east.


----------



## johnp

27C out on our balcony break (before the sun cam around) from 1:30pm to 2:15pm. A totally-blue and cloudless sky, couple of (distant) views of hawks flying by, and a good shot of Lemon Hart .. a fine break!!


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with no humidex reading (finally) and a light ocean breeze as the sun starts to set in the west.


----------



## BigDL

19ºC fog off the river, winds are light, sun breaking through as the fog burns off. Another "hot one like 7 inches from the midday sun." Highs heading for 30º C actual temperature with the feel like temperature heading for 36º.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 25C now as the sun is slowly burning off the fog. Going to be a hot afternoon.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning under clear blue skies with sunshine and a high today of 21°. According to EC, it is raining here. Again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 15° this morning under clear blue skies with sunshine and a high today of 21°. According to EC, it is raining here. Again.



I guess they could actually check out some of the webcams in that area on their computers and issue a more accurate forecast based on what's actually happening, but I guess that wouldn't be a *fore*cast. But maybe a *now*cast.


----------



## johnp

20C at 10am .. cloudy sky, cool breeze. Feels cooler than what the thermometer says.


----------



## pm-r

Sunny with just a few clouds, but generally a nice blue sky here, but quite cool and a slight breeze, and actually feels cooler than the almost 18C the thermometer in the carport says it is.

We're also getting drifts of "water on burnt charcoal" smell with no idea where it might be coming from.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C at just past 3PM with some rain clouds slowly drifting on in .


----------



## Dr.G.

23C at 6PM and it feels as if rain is about to fall. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

For the record, it is not raining despite EC's claim. I can clearly see the stars in the sky and the ground is dry as a bone.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C with lots of fog this morning at 8AM


----------



## BigDL

24ºC and overcast along the riverbank. Humid with a humidex of 32º and chance of showers beginning near noon.The high temperature around 26ºC and the feel like zooming up to 36ºC for a very sticky day.


----------



## SINC

Sliding backwards to 6° now and high revised to just 12°, but no rain.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> For the record, it is not raining despite EC's claim. I can clearly see the stars in the sky and the ground is dry as a bone.



Those are some quite cool overnight temperatures coming up soon assuming EC got their estimates correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and what looks like rain clouds are drifting on in as we approach 1PM


----------



## johnp

18C .. as we head to 10am .. sky a mix of sun and clouds, cool marine breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C and we still wait for rain from the darkening sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow falls in western Alberta as frost advisories issued - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## SINC

7° with the furnace in the house running and a high of just 15° today. Oh, and not a drop of rain or snow again yesterday despite heavy cloud all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 22C with lots of fog this morning.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud 22º with a chance of showers along the riverbank. This afternoon the shower could be accompanied with atmospheric pyrotechnics and a high temperature of 26º and feeling like the temperature is in the mid 30's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 23C now with even more fog and not a bit of wind. Strange to look down the street knowing that there are houses there ........... but not seeing anything through the fog.


----------



## BigDL

Reminiscent of Blue Jay Way

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWWFZoTNrEs"]Blue Jay Way[/ame]


----------



## SINC

Not sure what the hell that vid is about or why it is in the weather thread. 

Now down to just 4° with a revised high of 19°.


----------



## BigDL

SINC said:


> Not sure what the hell that vid is about or why it is in the weather thread.
> 
> Now down to just 4° with a revised high of 19°.


If you have never experienced fog off the Atlantic Ocean like Dr.G. has referenced, your ignorance may be excused.


Dr.G. said:


> Strange to look down the street knowing that there are houses there ........... but not seeing anything through the fog.


This song captures the wonder, awe, peace and downtempo effects of this type a metrological event. Now many folks feel such a fog is romantic, however I do not hold that opinion.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not sure what the hell that vid is about or why it is in the weather thread.
> ...



I thought it was to show some performer who's brain was off in some thick fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> If you have never experienced fog off the Atlantic Ocean like Dr.G. has referenced, your ignorance may be excused.
> 
> This song captures the wonder, awe, peace and downtempo effects of this type a metrological event. Now many folks feel such a fog is romantic, however I do not hold that opinion.


Personally, I love walking in the fog, just not driving anywhere when it is foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

27.5C as the sun is burning off the fog, and there is no ocean breeze with a 35C humidex reading. In my 54 weeks here in Lunenburg, this is the hottest day I have experienced. Reminds me of late June/early July in Georgia.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> I thought it was to show some performer who's brain was off in some thick fog.


The video, I believe, is from Magical Mystery Tour TV show.

The song Blue Jay Way contains low frequency sound, of the cello in particular. 

To me, the low frequency sound appeal to me, the low frequency sounds are enhanced by fog. A person's visual references are reduced (as pointed out by Dr.G.' post) however sounds travel very far in fog and change the normal soundscape of a familiar place.

To me fog alters normal perceptions of familiar surroundings. I think the song captures that. If song does not convey anything for you, please carry on with your normal activities.


----------



## johnp

21C ... as we approach 11am ... blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Nice morning on the go.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> The video, I believe, is from Magical Mystery Tour TV show.
> 
> The song Blue Jay Way contains low frequency sound, of the cello in particular.
> 
> To me, the low frequency sound appeal to me, the low frequency sounds are enhanced by fog. A person's visual references are reduced (as pointed out by Dr.G.' post) however sounds travel very far in fog and change the normal soundscape of a familiar place.
> 
> To me fog alters normal perceptions of familiar surroundings. I think the song captures that. If song does not convey anything for you, please carry on with your normal activities.


I love listening to the wail of foghorns near the St. John's and Lunenburg harbors when the fog is thick and there is no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got a 20 minute downpour with brought temps back down to 24C and broke the humidity. There is also a nice breeze coming off of the ocean right now.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> I love listening to the wail of foghorns near the St. John's and Lunenburg harbors when the fog is thick and there is no wind.


From the time I was a child I sometimes knew the weather before I open my eyes. I would be awaken by the sound of the Chebucto Head FogHorn. Below is an mp3 of actual recording of that foghorn.

With the "loudness" of the sound of the foghorn, I would have an idea of how foggy it was at that time, even before I opened my eyes. 


Chebucto Head Diaphone Foghorn mp3

Each foghorn had a distinctive sound that would aid mariners to navigate by providing a reference point on land when vision was limited on the water.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> From the time I was a child I sometimes knew the weather before I open my eyes. I would be awaken by the sound of the Chebucto Head FogHorn. Below is an mp3 of actual recording of that foghorn.
> 
> With the "loudness" of the sound of the foghorn, I would have an idea of how foggy it was at that time, even before I opened my eyes.
> 
> 
> Chebucto Head Diaphone Foghorn mp3
> 
> Each foghorn had a distinctive sound that would aid mariners to navigate by providing a reference point on land when vision was limited on the water.


Very true, Dana. Love the wailing calls of fog horns, regardless of where they might be.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 22C this morning ............... with the lonely wail of the foghorn at Lunenburg Harbor calling out to one and all.


----------



## SINC

Just 8° this morning, but a pleasant day and week ahead.


----------



## BigDL

As of 8am, 21º and cloudy along the riverbank. Humidity at 100% humidex feels like 29º and it's not raining. The high for the day is predicted to be 26º with feel like temperature in the mid 30's.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C at just past 11AM with the sun finally burning off the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 31C humidex reading at just past 1PM. No ocean breeze to speak of so it is a very humid day.


----------



## johnp

22C as we approach 10:30am .. blue sky and a few clouds, little to no wind. Nice morning. Forecast calls for some clouding over later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 32C humidex reading. Not a breath of wind to help cool things down a bit outside or inside with all the windows open.


----------



## johnp

A lot of smog/haze/smoke since my earlier post .... though somewhat mild here (but still affecting eyes, breathing, and seeing anything in the distance), it's much heavier east of here, up the Fraser Valley .... seems we're getting stuff from the most nearby wildfires. Parts of southern BC, and much of Washington are burning, and there seems to be no relief or end in sight.

24C for us, when we were out last for a balcony break.

ps ... we could use some of that Alberta snow that fell yesterday!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with the fog rolling in at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to a sunny day with a high of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light ocean breeze, blue skies and finally no real humidity. A very pleasant morning.


----------



## BigDL

20º and a solid overcast sky along the riverbank. High humidity and the feel like temperature is 28º. A chance showers and a risk of thundershowers this afternoon along with a high of 26º.


----------



## SINC

We've now fallen all the way down to 7°, but our high has been bumped up to 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 35C humidex reading. This is shaping up to be the hottest August in the records for Lunenburg. Last July, we experienced the hottest July on record in St. John's to move here to Lunenburg ............... to get away from the heavy snow in the winter. Last winter, St. John's received 5 feet of snow, 8 feet below their average, and we here in Lunenburg got hit with 12 feet of snow ......... 8 feet above average.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 21C with a light ocean breeze, blue skies and finally no real humidity. A very pleasant morning.



Hmmm…??? I don't think and hope that you don't have any "_no real humidity" Marc_.  

I was visiting in Phoenix Ariz once and the weather/health/and police were warning people about the low 3% humidity, and it was quite unpleasant and not a healthy place to be at all.

Anyway, I'll bet you don't get any fog which should be a nice change.


----------



## johnp

20C as we head to 10am .. sky a mix of sun and clouds, with smoggy horizon, light, but cool breeze.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> 28C with a 35C humidex reading. This is shaping up to be the hottest August in the records for Lunenburg. Last July, we experienced the hottest July on record in St. John's to move here to Lunenburg ............... to get away from the heavy snow in the winter. Last winter, St. John's received 5 feet of snow, 8 feet below their average, and we here in Lunenburg got hit with 12 feet of snow ......... 8 feet above average.


I should think Climate change rather than the movement of two people but the jury is still out on the climate effects from the movement of a pack of doxies.


----------



## SINC

High, thin cloud has obscured the sun and kept us cool at just 17° now as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I should think Climate change rather than the movement of two people but the jury is still out on the climate effects from the movement of a pack of doxies.


I would have to agree with you, Dana. Still .......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and the temps have fallen a bit to 25C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and cloudy, but a quiet day nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning under clear skies with a high of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is not out in full force and we are up to 25C already. Going to be another hot day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, foggy 21º 100% humidity feels like 28ºC along the riverbank. Fog dissipating this morning, becoming partly cloudy this afternoon high reaching 25ºC.


----------



## SINC

Sun's up and so is the temperature, now at 11°.


----------



## johnp

21C as we leave 10:30am ... sky a mix of sun and cloud, a cool'ish breeze. Hazy horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 27C temps with no breezes of any sort. Another hot day.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant 21° over the noon hours with high scattered cloud drifting in that slightly obscures the sunlight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny with blue skies and 25C. A fine evening is upon us.


----------



## johnp

A quite pleasant 24C for us when out for a "Lemon Hart moment" on our balcony between 1:20pm and 2pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 22C at 9PM. Going to be a night with all windows open, but not difficult to sleep since there is no humidity to worry about and lay awake wanting some relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C this morning. Might even get a bit of rain. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

21ºC cloudy and humid along the riverbank. The feel like temperature is 28º. A 60% chance of showers this afternoon, 26º C is the proposed high temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and still cloudy at 10AM, but no rain yet.


----------



## johnp

21C as we head to 10am ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, light breeze. Expecting a day much the same as yesterday, with clouds and rain in the forecast for Friday and the weekend - may actually see our first 'real' rain in months!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light mist falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary air quality set to worsen despite brief improvement - Calgary - CBC News

Yikes!!! Bad news for the folks in these parts of AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to 25° today. Like yesterday, high altitude smoke will keep the temps cooler, but is so high it does not smell at all, just obscures the sun.


----------



## BigDL

Thundershower a little earlier this morning along the riverbank19ºC and showers and fog presently. Fog patches dissipating this morning. Showers ending this afternoon then a mix of sun and cloud with 60 percent chance of showers. Risk of a thundershower. 

High of 22º with high humidity and feel like temperatures in the high 20's.


----------



## SINC

Temperature moved up to 15° now but the day's high moved down to 24° for balance I guess.


----------



## johnp

A touch over 22C, as we head to 10am .. a mostly cloudy sky light breeze. Muggy sort of morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with the sun coming out from behind the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

25C here, at just past 1pm, as we get set to go out inside for some time on the balcony. No sun on this side of the building for a good while, and with this temperature, and no wind 'whacking' us, a nice time for relaxation/chat break. Sky still a mix of sun and clouds ... no real clouding over as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 21C with clear skies and a beautiful full moon in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Still 20° out there and another warm one at 27° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very pleasant 17C this morning, with blue skies and clean air. Sadly, some in AB and BC are without the clean air today.


----------



## BigDL

A bright and sunny day along the riverbank with low humidity feels quite refreshing. 20º actual and a feel like of 23º, the high for the day is 24º and the winds are moderate and refreshing.


----------



## SINC

warmng up quickly now at 17°.


----------



## johnp

21C as we head to 10:30am .. overcast, raining, breezy. Forecast calls for rain and wind for the next few days!! Wow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C temps with a nice ocean breeze and no humidex readings. A grand afternoon.


----------



## johnp

Our temperature has dropped .... 19C now, as we approach the noon hour ... rain stopped earlier, it's brightened a little on the horizon, light wind. Forecast calls for rain to return late this evening, and Saturday to be very wet and windy. We'll see?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 25C temps with a nice ocean breeze and no humidex readings. Still a grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

28° with a poor air quality warning in place. In spite of that, the smoke is still high above us and not too bad, even for me with breathing difficulties.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 28° with a poor air quality warning in place. In spite of that, the smoke is still high above us and not too bad, even for me with breathing difficulties.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a light ocean breeze at we near 9PM.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 18° on the way to 28° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and a slight ocean breeze at 8AM. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## BigDL

18º windy and mainly sunny along the riverbank. This afternoon's high in the mid 20's feeling like the high 20's providing a very pleasant late summers's day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with high thin cloud/smoke, but high enough so as not to be a threat with a temperature of 17°.


----------



## johnp

20C as we approach 11am .. some heavy rain showers earlier, dry at present, overcast and windy.

edt to add: noon hour, wind storm on the go, dry, but very strong, gusting winds. Heavy, dark clouds, moving to the North Shore mountains. 
Just heard some thunder!! Looks like we could/might see rain soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 26C temps and a warm wind blowing out of the south.


----------



## johnp

Just listened to the 12:30 news .... seems there are power outages all over the Lower Mainland now ... luckily, we still have ours!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 25C as the breezes have now died down a bit. Still a fine day.


----------



## pm-r

Hydro's outage map sites seem to be down, but some impressive power line breakage at the news site here:
Massive Vancouver wind storm knocks out power to thousands (PHOTOS, VIDEOS)


----------



## johnp

Listening to some radio news right now -- they say there are 200,000 power customers in the area without power at present. And that includes portions of Skytrain.
For us, it's been quite a show from the balcony - watching the trees blowing, stuff & such blowing from balconies, and etc. 
Apparently, the 'worst' is now over ... but high winds and rain still much in the forecast for the rest of the day. And looking outside, can verify the wind!!


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 10PM. Clear skies and a beautiful full moon out tonight.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to 22° and according to EC, a 40% chance of rain. Weather Network says none.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C this morning. Very quite all around.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hydro's outage map sites seem to be down, but some impressive power line breakage at the news site here:
> Massive Vancouver wind storm knocks out power to thousands (PHOTOS, VIDEOS)





johnp said:


> Listening to some radio news right now -- they say there are 200,000 power customers in the area without power at present. And that includes portions of Skytrain.
> For us, it's been quite a show from the balcony - watching the trees blowing, stuff & such blowing from balconies, and etc.
> Apparently, the 'worst' is now over ... but high winds and rain still much in the forecast for the rest of the day. And looking outside, can verify the wind!!


Glad you are both safe.


----------



## BigDL

At noon along the riverbank a mix of sun and cloud 23º feels like 28º with humidity. Heading for a high temperature of 25º feeling like the low 30's.


----------



## SINC

Popped up to 15° a soon as the sun rose. Clear blue skies with EC calling for rain.


----------



## johnp

17C as we head to 9am .. a mostly cloudy sky, with a few breaks on the horizon, light wind. More rain and wind to come!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny and warm 26C with a strong breeze coming from the south.


----------



## johnp

As we hit the noon hour .... temperature has dropped to 18C, clouds and sunshine, and a cool, gusty wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and still 26C with the ocean breeze now coming from the southeast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Forecast | Weather Underground

If this forecast holds up, I might have to water parts of the garden. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning and a sunny day ahead with a high of 22°. We need rain so badly, but it just will not come down in spite of a huge band of clouds that rolled in later yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C this morning with clear skies and a slight ocean breeze. A fine day, but we too could use a bit of rain.


----------



## BigDL

18º and mainly sunny along the riverbank this morning. Increasing cloudiness, windy and going for a high of 26 this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we leave 9:30am, heavily-overcast, rather heavy rain showers, strong gusty wind. Not a very lovely summer day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with 25C temps.


----------



## SINC

We've hit 22° under clear skies despite EC's insistance it is raining.


----------



## johnp

17C, at just after 1pm .... overcast, raining, and blowing. Time to go out for a break and watch for a while!! Heh, tourists pay big money to do this in fancy hotels and such on the west coast of Vancouver Island ... for us, it's just part of our condo living (though usually somewhat later in the year)!!


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with sunny skies and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 10PM. A very pleasant night.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning and we will reverse those numbers for a high today at 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with 18C temps this morning.


----------



## BigDL

A change in the air along the riverbank. 14º and sunny, windy with lower humidity and a high of 19ºC.


----------



## SINC

We've lost ground as we fell to 9° now in St. Albert. Cloudy, but not a drop of rain again despite the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 22C temps. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

A touch shy of 19C, as we head to 10:30am ... a mostly overcast sky, light wind. A bit of a dry break, brefore the next system arrives. Yikes, that sure sounds like fall weather here!!


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze to keep things pleasant.


----------



## SINC

EC has now removed the 60% chance of rain they had been forecasting for today posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Rps

Hot here today, with the humidex it is 39c........


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Hot here today, with the humidex it is 39c........


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of cloud haze drifting on in. Should be a nice sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

There was a funnel cloud spotted just outside of St. John's, NL this afternoon. https://www.facebook.com/ryan.snoddon/posts/937571996308983


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Forecast | Weather Underground

A nippy 13C at 7AM this morning, but there are warmer temps forecast for today and the rest of the week ........... with no rain in sight.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning and according to EC it is raining and there is a 60% chance it will continue. Checking out on the back deck, it is as dry as a bone out there. Go figure.


----------



## BigDL

Back into the warmth along the riverbank, 21º and sunny with the feel like temperature of 24º. The temperature will head to 27º and some instability in the atmosphere so a chance of thundershowers this afternoon along with the heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a very breezy 24C at noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> EC has now removed the 60% chance of rain they had been forecasting for today posted earlier in this thread.



Why not just forget and give up even checking what EC weather says and use something useful and probably more accurate like accuweather and/or wonderweather:
St. Albert Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for Alberta Canada


----------



## johnp

16C .... as we head away from 10am ... a mixed sky, cool wind. Heavy rain earlier this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a bit of cloud cover slowly drifting on in now. Guess that this shall be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 25C as we approach 6PM. BBQ weather is upon us.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° this morning as we inch toward our first frost of the summer and a cool 14° for a high today.


----------



## BigDL

19ºC with 98% humidity clearing with Fog patches dissipating this morning. Moderate winds and sunny this afternoon and going for a high mid twenties.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 20C at just past 8AM, with no humidity and a slight ocean breeze. Sunny blue skies means still no rain, which we could actually use about now. I am having to water my tomato plants with rain barrel water collected in June and early July. Still, it has been a great crop of tomatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just 4° this morning as we inch toward our first frost of the summer and a cool 14° for a high today.


Frost!?!?


----------



## johnp

15C, as we head to 10am .... sky a mix of sun and clouds, little wind. Possibility of a thunderstorm in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 31C humidex reading as we near 4PM. Still sunny with some big clouds rolling on by.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with sunny blue skies and only a hint of an ocean breeze. It won't be as hot today as it was yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning 8ºC and sunny with light winds. Pleasant temperatures at 22ºC this afternoon under sunny skies.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and a cool day ahead with showers and a high of 12°.


----------



## johnp

15C ... as we appeoach 10am, sky a mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. Cool start to the day, and still feels quite cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 23C with no humidity, but no ocean breezes.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a beautiful setting sun beginning in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps as we inch towards midnight. Amazing the number of stars that are out tonight.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to just 12° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 14C this morning. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at noon here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## BigDL

At noonish along the riverbank 21ºC, low humidity and a light breeze. The temperature this afternoon shall rise to 26ºC.


----------



## SINC

Now 7° with a cold wind and high scattered clouds allowing periods of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps at just past 11PM. A fine end to a fine day.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning and little imporvement today as our high is just 9· with showers. We did not get enough rain yesterday to form a puddle anywhere. It would be nice to get some real rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very sunny at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 23C with a 26C humidex reading. Going to be a hot day.


----------



## johnp

17C, at 10am ... sunshine and clouds, very light breeze. Clearing since earlier this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 32C humidex reading and a slight ocean breeze under a hot sun with lots of blue sky.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank at 2PM ADT it is 29º on a prognosticated high of 28ºC on the EC. 

EC got their forecast wrong, wrong, wrong. I blame it on the colour scheme of the webpage. To be fair EC got the sunny conditions correct. beejacon


----------



## SINC

7° now and finally some rain. Light, but welcome.


----------



## johnp

17C, as we approach 1pm ... 'feels' much cooler!! sky with some large and dark clouds, cold wind.

edit to add .... went out on the balcony for a 'break' at 1:15pm ... temperature had dropped to 16C, and with the wind, it was hard to believe that we were so warm just a few days ago!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 11PM with hundreds of stars visible in the nighttime sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies. Might not be as hot today as it was yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with showers and a high of 15° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and 16º along the riverbank presently. This afternoon the temperature shooting up to the 30's actually and the feel like temperature the high 30's. An exceptional late summer day.


----------



## johnp

17C as we approcah 10am .. sunshine and clouds, light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine, 27.5 C with a strong southerly breeze as we approach 4PM.


----------



## johnp

A rather pleasant (and unexpected) 21C for our balcony break from 1pm to 1:45pm. At present (just after 2pm), sunshine and clouds, light breeze. Forecast calls for clouding over, with rain later, and into tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

6° with a high of 15° and a chance of afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some early morning fog.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank it is cloudy 18º with chances of showers for the first day of school. Showers are predicted off and on all day with a high temperature of 21º.


----------



## SINC

We've now fallen to 5° and our high downgraded to 14°, but with no wind, it is not too bad out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 27C with not a bit of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

10° this morning with showers and a high of 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C this morning, with some fog and even some drizzle (finally some moisture from the sky).


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning it is 14º and cloudy with a chance of showers. Clearing in the afternoon with a high temperature of 27º.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° with heavy fog, unusual for this part of the country. We get 'ice fog' in winter, but plain old fog is a rarity hereabouts. A revised high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and mist and 22C temps at 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° and the fog has lifted.


----------



## pm-r

I don't know what they use for actual tracking/plotting, but I sure hope the track/plot wasn't accurate for what their site shows for their trip yesterday!! 

Maybe they encountered thick fog and didn't realize they went right across part of Nova Scotia…
https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I don't know what they use for actual tracking/plotting, but I sure hope the track/plot wasn't accurate for what their site shows for their trip yesterday!!
> 
> Maybe they encountered thick fog and didn't realize they went right across part of Nova Scotia…
> https://bluenose.novascotia.ca/location


The west coast usually gets more fog than we do, Patrick, as does Yarmouth at the bottom end of NS. 

Very foggy and 21C right now.


----------



## pm-r

That's good to know thanks Marc, but what do you think of the plotted tracking course they took at the URL I posted???

I sure hope it's not related or has anything to do with those involved with the steering and how they would expect to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's good to know thanks Marc, but what do you think of the plotted tracking course they took at the URL I posted???
> 
> I sure hope it's not related or has anything to do with those involved with the steering and how they would expect to go.


Not sure of what is happening with the Bluenose II these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and the fog has finally lifted. Rain is forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 21° today.


----------



## BigDL

Due regard to red sky in the morning and all...the eastern is red this morning along the riverbank. At 7AM (ADT) it is 19ºC with a chance of rain showers may clear this afternoon allowing a high temperature in the mid twenties.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a red sunrise as well, BigDL .................. and the forecast if for some rain this afternoon. We shall see. Currently, it is partly sunny and 20C


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 27C at just past noon, with some rain clouds drifting on in from the south.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some off and on rain showers.


----------



## SINC

13° under clear skies with a high of 26° today.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cool with rain falling along the riverbank today. 15º and under a heavy rainfall warning from EC. Up to 65 cm of rain today tonight and into tomorrow. The high for today 17º,


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and very foggy.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> Cloudy and cool with rain falling along the riverbank today. 15º and under a heavy rainfall warning from EC. Up to 65 cm of rain today tonight and into tomorrow. The high for today 17º,



Just wondering if the EC forecasts for your area are a bit more accurate than they have been for Don in the Edmonton Alberta area recently??

That's a lot of water to fall!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and still very breezy, with some rain forecast for later this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 21C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 20C as we creep towards 8AM. A quiet start to the weekend.


----------



## BigDL

Another dark morning along the riverbank, 14º drizzle and showers, clearing this afternoon, a high of 18º.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to a sunny high of 25° today. With two car shows within 5 km of here, I may just enter one today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with the sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

21C, as we leave 10am ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Another fine morning, and day forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C at 5PM. Still a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Now 11° with the RH at 94% and rain in the forecast for today with a high of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy, with some rain in the forecast for later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° with scattered showers and our high has been reduced to just 14° now.


----------



## BigDL

At noon along the riverbank cool and cloudy. 16° presently 19° for the high with the ever present danger of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of light rain at noon.


----------



## johnp

17C, as we head to noon ... sunshine and clouds, and a strong and very cool NW wind. More clouds and rain to come in ... if this wind ever dies down!!


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light mist drifting on down.


----------



## SINC

Just 5° with showers and a high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C this morning, with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

While we have warmed up a degree to 6°, we have lost a degree on the forecast high, now at 11°.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we head to 10am .... a few sun breaks in a mostly cloudy sky, light, cool breeze. "fall's in the air"


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 24C and sunny ............. seems like summer has returned, at least for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with light rain and a cool high of just 10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C with sun in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 14º, with a chance of showers this morning along the riverbank. This afternoon the skies should clear with the high going to the low twenties.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to just 9° today in light rain. A rain that came too late to help crops and is now just wet and miserable with a 20 km wind out of the east, opposite of our normal winds. Same thing scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

13C, as we head to 10am ... a mostly overcast sky, cool wind. The calendar still says summer, but the thermometer says fall. High of 17C forecasted.


----------



## SINC

Sounds like what we are getting is coming from your way John. You can stop sending it any time!


----------



## johnp

SINC said:


> Sounds like what we are getting is coming from your way John. You can stop sending it any time!


Will try Don!!  Wow, what a difference a week makes .. we were going into the mid- to high-20's at this time last week!!
We're a touch brighter here now (as we head to 11am), and juat touching 15C, it doesn't feel any milder, that breeze is sure cool!! The sky still looks quite threatening ... had a touch of drizzle earlier, when I was out & about, but nothing since.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sounds like what we are getting is coming from your way John. You can stop sending it any time!



Hmmm…??? I didn't think John was to blame from what you said earlier Don,  "_... wet and miserable *with a 20 km wind out of the east*, opposite of our normal winds._"


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny at just past 3PM. Shaping up to be a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? I didn't think John was to blame from what you said earlier Don,  "_... wet and miserable *with a 20 km wind out of the east*, opposite of our normal winds._"


Well Patrick, tose westerly winds blew in a sytem of moisture that is rotating counter clockwise with prevailing westerlies as usual in the south, but it curls around and become easterly in the north and once again turns westerly in the south and so on.


----------



## Dr.G.

North easterly winds, especially in winter, bring lots of snow to Atlantic Canada.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well Patrick, tose westerly winds blew in a sytem of moisture that is rotating counter clockwise with prevailing westerlies as usual in the south, but it curls around and become easterly in the north and once again turns westerly in the south and so on.



Hey Don, you're starting to sound like all the politicians lately, all blaming something and talking about the ill winds that result.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia temperatures will stay cool before warming up on Thursday - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Cool!! I have never seen the Northern Lights in all my years in Canada.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with another cool day at 13° with light rain. Now the rain we needed all summer long is hindering harvesting what little crop there is in local fields.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and a nice sunrise. Should be a fine day today, weather wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 6° this morning with another cool day at 13° with light rain. Now the rain we needed all summer long is hindering harvesting what little crop there is in local fields.


 I feel for the farmers, in that I don't have the emotional strength to undertake this important profession.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny along the riverbank this morning, 18ºC, this afternoon the temperature rises to the low twenties.


----------



## johnp

A touch oover 15C, as we head to 10am .... a mostly cloudy sky, light breeze. Forecasted high of about 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

I just finished mowing the lawn in 25C temps with a 28C humidex reading. Summer does not want to leave the three Maritime provinces.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a nice ocean breeze and no humidex readings at 5PM


----------



## SINC

Best we could get to is 8° in spite of the noon TV weather genius calling for 12° by now. Ain't gonna happen. No rain, just a dull, cool day.


----------



## SINC

Well, here we go with our first frost of the season due tonight. Could be as low as -4 here. Winter is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, here we go with our first frost of the season due tonight. Could be as low as -4 here. Winter is on the way.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon in the sky.


----------



## SINC

0° at 2:00 a.m. and sure to drop lower as dawn approaches for our first frost of the season.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise in the east, with clear skies and 15C temps.


----------



## BigDL

Another sunny morning along the riverbank 14ºC remaining clear this afternoon with a high temperature in the high twenties low thirties. A spectacular late summer's day.


----------



## SINC

Currently -1 and likely to fall further as white rooftops prevail.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently -1 and likely to fall further as white rooftops prevail.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we head to 11am ... overcast, very light drizzle at present, light breeze. Forecast calls for some clearing, before we see a new and wet system come in for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C in the shade, but there is a strong, warm wind blowing which helps to keep us somewhat cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia weather brings record-breaking temperatures, sunny skies - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Down to 26C in the shade. Summer lingers on ................


----------



## johnp

We touched 20C for our 1pm+ balcony break ... somewhat milder than expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C with clear skies as we near 11PM.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 17C this morning. Might be another hot day here in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

An other hot one along the riverbank today. At 7AM 17ºC sunny with a light breeze. This afternoon temperatures in the high twenties and feel like into the mid to high thirties.

Yesterday a record was set for temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> An other hot one along the riverbank today. At 7AM 17ºC sunny with a light breeze. This afternoon temperatures in the high twenties and feel like into the mid to high thirties.
> 
> Yesterday a record was set for temperature.


Same here, Dana. Record temps yesterday when it hit 28C and it is already 22C at just past 9AM. I kept all the windows open overnight to cool off the house which helps when things start to heat up in the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now 6° with a thick, heavy and dark bank of clouds rolling in from the west that have already obscured the sunrise. Forecast now changed to rain for today, further impeding harvest. A very tough year on farmers.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we head away from 9:30am ... overcast, little to no wind. Forecast calls for clouds and some showers. More rain for ther weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 27C and only a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 6° with a thick, heavy and dark bank of clouds rolling in from the west that have already obscured the sunrise. Forecast now changed to rain for today, further impeding harvest. A very tough year on farmers.


Sad, but all too true re the farmers.


----------



## johnp

Just barely touching 17C, at 1pm, overcast, feeling "fresh", and looking like rain, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no breezes, and 18C temps.


----------



## SINC

14° after reaching a high of 20°. A pleasant summer day.


----------



## SINC

Currently 8° and we are headed for another pleasant late summer day with a high of 20° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies again this morning, with 15C temps. Should get into the mid-20C range again this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Another grand day along the riverbank, this morning 18ºC and sunny. This afternoon a hot late summer's day with temperatures topping out in the high twenties and feeling like low-thirties.


----------



## SINC

7° with light overcast, a nice day if the sun breaks through.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 11AM, so it is turning into a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C this afternoon, but that might be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

A wet day on the go here - rather heavy rain showers all morning, and afternoon so far. The temperature has ranged around 16-18C, so not cold, but cool, and definitely wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no breeze, and 19C temps ......... a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

We have now fallen to our forecast high for today of 10° with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C with some rain possible today.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank its a mix of sun and cloud 22º, increasing clouds and chance of showers later on.


----------



## SINC

9° now with rain threatening. Radar shows it is raining heavily all around us, but so far not a drop here.


----------



## johnp

18C, as we leave 9:30am ... overcast, strong wind. "Weather Alert" for the area - forecast calls for clearing via strong, gusty NW winds this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C a slight breeze and none of the forecasted rain. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C at just past 8PM, but I can sense some rain is coming.


----------



## SINC

4° with light rain this morning on the way to 12° and cloudy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 14C at just past 7AM. With clear skies, we should get sunshine and temps up to 20C. A nice way to start the week.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cool this morning along the riverbank because of the swing around to a northwest wind. The maximum temperature in the high teens, low twenties this afternoon. Another pleasant late summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C temps, which may just be our high for the day. Summer is slowly giving way to Fall.


----------



## johnp

14C, as we head to 10am ... blue sky and sunshine. Fresh, clear morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and still 20C as we approach 3PM. Had the chance to mow the lawn once again, and pick about five pounds of red and green tomatoes.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> ....... Had the chance to mow the lawn once again, and pick about five pounds of red and green tomatoes.


Don't miss mowing lawns, but yum!! on the fresh tomatoes!!  
Especially enjoy griddling green ones, and thanks to the daughter and her little garden, we got several to prepare and enjoy this year. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## johnp

17C, as we approach 1pm .... bright blue sky, with big puffy, mostly white clouds, and a light breeze. A nice break from the clouds and rain of late.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Don't miss mowing lawns, but yum!! on the fresh tomatoes!!
> Especially enjoy griddling green ones, and thanks to the daughter and her little garden, we got several to prepare and enjoy this year.
> Enjoy!!


I actually enjoy lawn mowing. Sadly, our front and back lawns here are too big for my old push mower, which I sold before we moved here last year. So, for the first time, I got a gas mower and it does a good job. 

As for growing tomatoes, I am amazed at the length of the growing season here in Lunenburg compared with St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 20C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Watch a rare 'blood moon' eclipse from anywhere. Here's how - The Weather Network

Hope for clear skies next week.


----------



## johnp

17C for our last balcony break - between !:20pm and 2:00pm - and a clearer, bright blue sky. 
And a hawk "fly by" added to the enjoyment. We often see a pair, but today was something we had never seen before - we counted at least eight birds 'doing their thing' with the wind streams, as they made their way past our viewing!!!! Sure wish they had been lower for a better view, but thankful for the treat we had!!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a beautiful setting sun and a nice half moon high up in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at 9PM with very clear skies and no breeze.


----------



## SINC

Had to drag out the old minus sign as it is -1° this morning with a high of 14° under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise in the east, with the who sky pink and orange. A pleasant 13C at 7AM this morning.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped another degree now to -2°. Fall is officially showing its face.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank for the last day of summer a mix of sun and cloud 12º presently going a pleasant 19º this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Much warmer in downtown Edmonton now at 6 degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with sunshine this morning. A fine day.


----------



## johnp

13C, at we head to 10am ... blue sky and sunshine, very little wind.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Much warmer in downtown Edmonton now at 6 degrees.



Hmmm…??? I would have thought St Albert would have been a touch warmer according to SAP and all the hot air mentioned you have to put up with. So maybe being a bit cooler is better for a change.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 20C as we approach 2PM, but I fear that is our high for the day. Today is the last full day of summer. Can't complain, however, since it was a great summer.


----------



## SINC

We've struggled to get to 6° and the rain is buffeted by a cool north wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with diffused sunshine as we approach 4PM.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank on the first day of autumn the sky has broken cloud and looks likes a fall day but the temperature is 11º at 7AM. The sky shall clear and the temperature shall rise to the mid twenties.

A nice intro into the fall season, the best season of the year, in these MerryTimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine way to start Fall. A beautiful sunrise and 14C temps.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to 18° under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C. A fine way to start off a new season.


----------



## johnp

16C .. at 10am .. some light cloud, but a mostly blue sky and sunshine, light wind. Nice first autumn day morning!!


----------



## SINC

Just 7° as we count down to the noon hour with the odd sunny break. If the cloud continues, it is not likely we will make our high forecast of now, 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 20C temps. The sun still has the heat of a summer sun, but without any humidity, it is a great day to be outside in the garden.


----------



## johnp

We had a calm and very mild-feeling 19C out on the balcony for our first afternoon 'break' of the fall .. and with shots of Lemon Hart to add to the moment, certainly no complaints of autumn so far!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still very sunny and 20C temps. The sun still has the heat of a summer sun, but without any humidity, it is a great day to be outside in the garden.



That reminds me of one of Yogi Berra's great quotes who just died at 90, that you posted about elsewhere earlier:
*It ain't the heat; it's the humility.*


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That reminds me of one of Yogi Berra's great quotes who just died at 90, that you posted about elsewhere earlier:
> *It ain't the heat; it's the humility.*


Today, that is a very appropriate quote, Patrick. Interesting that Yogi started his baseball career on Sept. 22nd, and left us on the same date. While not a Yankees fan, I always liked Yogi Berra.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C now with clear skies and a slight ocean breeze and the sun starts to slowly sink below the treeline in the west.


----------



## SINC

We managed 16° today, 3° shy of our forecast high.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a pleasant fall day at 21° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C this morning. Amazing how green and lush everything is despite the fact that we have not had much rain this month. No leaves have started to change colors either. A lingering summer?


----------



## johnp

18C, at the half-way point in the noon hour, overcast sky, little wind. Rain on its way. Have to keep the grass looking green, eh!! Very few signs of the fall colours here as yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, sunshine and 21C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 18C, at the half-way point in the noon hour, overcast sky, little wind. Rain on its way. Have to keep the grass looking green, eh!! Very few signs of the fall colours here as yet.


Same here, John, except we have sunshine and clear skies, and we won't be getting any rain until next week. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

By gosh we did make it to 21° today, likely for the last time this year though.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 16C as we near 9PM. The end of a fine day with lots of sunshine and a high of 22C.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with a high today of just 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies this morning and we should have another 20C day with sunshine. Summer continues.


----------



## BigDL

Cool, sunny 10º along the riverbank this morning increasing cloud with a high of 16º.


----------



## johnp

15C, at 9:30am ... overcast, but starting to brighten a little, very little wind. Forecast calls for clearing, with a high around 16C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C. We hit 20C about an hour ago, but now some high, puffy clouds are slowly rolling in to cut off a bit of the sun.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning with showers today and a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 10C temps and a chance of once again going over 20C in sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Bright sun along the riverbank cool 8º, the warm sun shall heat the air up to the mid-teens this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've fallen to 6° now and the rain has stopped, but there is a very large heavy rain system on the radar just to the south of Edmonton. If it turns northward, we will be in for a very wet day.


----------



## johnp

15C, as we approach noon, blue sky, sunshine, and a few small, white clouds, and a cool wind.


----------



## SINC

We've clawed our way up to 13° and I doubt there is more to come as the air is very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 21C in full sunshine and only a slight ocean breeze. A grand day to be outside working.


----------



## johnp

It hit 16C for some balcony time for us just after 1pm ... with a totally clear blue sky, and much-lessened breeze, a nice outside break. Balcony is flooded with sunshine at present (2:30pm), a fine, early-fall afternoon on the go.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> We've clawed our way up to 13° and I doubt there is more to come as the air is very cold.


Well, I was right, now dropped to 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps at just past 10PM. That should be our low for the day.


----------



## SINC

7° with possible showers today and little change in store with a high of just 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C this morning. We should get up to 20C once again in full sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning the air is cool and still 7º with sunshine. Warmer this afternoon into the twenties.


----------



## SINC

We've slipped back to 3° now as dawn is just beginning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 16C now that the sun is rising up above the horizon.


----------



## johnp

12C, at as we approach 9:30am ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. 'Fresh', and bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C in full sunshine, with a bit of an ocean breeze. Off to mow the lawn once again. There are about two or three leaves in a maple tree across the street that are turning to yellow. A sure sign of the onset of Fall.


----------



## SINC

A sunny break has popped us up all the way to 7° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C in full sunshine as we approach 5PM. Lawn mowed and enjoying the warmth of the sun outside with a cold beer. Nearing the end of a great weekend, weather wise. AND, the lunar eclipse starts in about five hours.


----------



## johnp

As we head to 1pm, we've managed to make it to a touch above 14C ... a lovely blue and clear sky, but with a cool wind, it now 'feels' considerably cooler than earlier today!! Some balcony time coming up soon .. heavy sweaters and a couple of shots of Lemon Hart to combat those cool temp's and chilly winds!!


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly setting as I get my telescope ready for tonight's lunar eclipse. With 17C temps right now, it should be a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

An up and down day, now at 5° as the sun appears and disappears.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and a full moon rising from the east


----------



## Dr.G.

Supermoon total lunar eclipse offers rare sky event - World - CBC News

It is starting. Fantastically clear night with mild 15C temps.


----------



## Bobby Clobber

Spectacular view of the lunar eclipse over the San Juan Islands.


----------



## SINC

A very fall like morning at -1° with showers and a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C this morning. Should be another day of sunshine and 20C temps. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning a wonderful early fall day, 11º under bright full sun and a light breeze. The afternoon should bring temperatures in the mid-twenties.


----------



## SINC

Back up to 3° and the rain has begun. High today now drops to 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at noon, with a nice warm breeze. Spreading out mulch around some of our small trees. Fall will soon be upon us and best to do these jobs now while it is sunny and warm.


----------



## pm-r

Bobby Clobber said:


> Spectacular view of the lunar eclipse over the San Juan Islands.



I'm sure glad you had a good view Bobby but where did you watch it from.

We watched it from 7-8 from Mitchell's lawn on the ridge above Island View beach and it was just a faint orange glow that seemed to be behind high cloud.

A bit odd as one could see Mt Baker earlier at 7ish quite clearly. The eclipse view was quite an anticlimax from what we were expecting.


----------



## johnp

12C, as we head to 9:30am ... bright, blue sky, and sunshine, little to no wind. Lovely early-fall morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine and 22C temps at just past 4PM. The sun still has a great deal of warmth to it.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° here, 11°‚ in the city and the next few days are looking up.


----------



## johnp

It hit 18C out on our balcony for our break, before the sun came around. As we approach 2:30pm, it's clear, blue sky and sunshine .... and our balcony is bathed in sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and just over 20C as the sun starts to slowly set. What a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now THIS is a picture of the lunar eclipse. It was taken by a photographer named Robert Attwell. I wonder if it was photo shopped?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Now THIS is a picture of the lunar eclipse. It was taken by a photographer named Robert Attwell. I wonder if it was photo shopped?



Now THAT is more like I was expecting to see last night from our viewing location over Island View Beach, and is similar to the harvest moons we would see from the beach area on James Island where I grew up, just to the north of Island View beach.

Our view last night was very disappointing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Now THAT is more like I was expecting to see last night from our viewing location over Island View Beach, and is similar to the harvest moons we would see from the beach area on James Island where I grew up, just to the north of Island View beach.
> 
> Our view last night was very disappointing.


Our full moon was high in the sky. I have seen larger full moons in St. John's, sitting atop of Signal Hill and watching it rise out of the ocean. That was breathtaking. However, the moon here was so bright that some people said that they could read by the "light of the silvery moon" last night. I was more amazed by the number of stars that were visible when the moon was in full eclipse.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to 20°, perhaps one of the final days that warm this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C this morning. Lots of rain are in the forecast for tomorrow and Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank today cloudy 19º under a heavy rainfall warning with up to 50 mm of rain to fall. A high temperature in the mid-twenties.

Warnings of up to 50 mm on the day of the predicted highest "spring" tide of the year as an effect of the super-moon from Sunday/Monday. If the heavy rains and highest coincide well times could be interesting, if the river is already full and the runoff has no where to go but back-up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now 4° with a revised high of 18°, so now temps in the 20s.


----------



## 18m2

BigDL said:


> Warnings of up to 50 mm on the day of the predicted highest "spring" tide of the year as an effect of the super-moon from Sunday/Monday. If the heavy rains and highest coincide well times could be interesting, if the river is already full and the runoff has no where to go but back-up. We shall see.


We are visiting Hopewell Cape today and the guides at the park are telling us the tides are extreme ... something like a 45' difference, low to high.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 24C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## BigDL

Yes the Bay of Fundy has the highest tides and the greatest range between high and low tide. The tides in the Bay also have amplified effects by events such as the Super-moon.

Here is a Tide Table for Hopewell Cape for this week

You should note the high tides will range from 14.2 metres (46.6 feet) today(Tuesday) and Wednesday and by Monday the high tide shall be 11.8 metres (38.7 feet) a difference of nearly 2 and half metres or nearly 8 feet.

With the areas surrounding the Bay of Fundy (Nova Scotia and New Brunswick) under a heavy rainfall warning of up to 100 mm of precipitation ( a months worth of rain) over Tuesday and Wednesday flooding is a real concern.

The Tides of the Bay of Fundy cause rivers (in New brunswick and Nova Scotia) to run backwards twice a day. That is, water travels from the mouth of the rivers on the Bay of Fundy toward the headwaters. Instead of the manner we usually expect.

People have ridden surf boards up river on the "Tidal Bore." [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVxe1I-HgiA[/ame] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v=xVxe1I-HgiA

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmcMQU5AAg4[/ame]





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## pm-r

Not to knock the Bay of Fundy and its highest tides and tidal bores, those of the Qiantang River Tuesday in east China recently have been quite awesome and quite a bit more aggressive:
https://www.rt.com/in-motion/316805-china-river-waves-typhoon/

Amazing the power of Nature… 

PS: This graph shows the dramatic range well of the Hopewell Cape tides.
Tide Times and Tide Chart for Hopewell Cape

Man, there must be some pretty steep ramps down to some boats there that would be pretty impossible to use properly at the lowest tides… if they even bother…


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and sunny at just past 5PM. Summer lingers on still ........................


----------



## SINC

Now 7° and EC is calling for 22° today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C with lots of rain being forecast for later today and all day tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

15º Cloudy and raining at times heavily along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to 3° now before we begin the climb into the 20s.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we leave 9:30am ... blue sky and sunshine, little wind. Another lovely early-fall morning, and afternoon to look forward to. Above-average temperature forecasted for the high. We hit 20C here yesterday, should go above today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very breezy as storm clouds start to blow in from the southwest. 4 inches of rain are being forecast for later today until this time on Friday. Luckily, the ground is dry, and can absorb much of this rain and avoid widespread flooding. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

See How These Elephants React When They Get Caught In A Storm - Suggested Post

Cute, as we prepare for heavy rain here in Lunenburg. 22C still at just past 5PM.


----------



## johnp

It touched 21C when we were out for a time on the balcony just after 1pm. Clear sky and sunshine ... and a couple of nice hawk fly bys!!


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the rains are a few hours away. A balmy and windy 21C at just past 7PM. Flood warnings have been issued for the entire coast of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 930PM ............. with strong winds blowing from the south and the rain just now starting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 21C at 930PM ............. with strong winds blowing from the south and the rain just now starting.



There goes your nice extended summer weather and all chance of any outdoor painting for this year I'd say…


----------



## SINC

11° on the way up to 23° today, likely for the last time this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There goes your nice extended summer weather and all chance of any outdoor painting for this year I'd say…


Luckily, I finished my painting outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very balmy outside. VERY windy as the rain continues to pound us from every which way.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 20C and very balmy outside. VERY windy as the rain continues to pound us from every which way.



It sure looks wet, windy and cold on the NS webcams, at least on those that are actually still working. Maybe some lines down with the winds…???


----------



## johnp

16C, as we approach 10am ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, very little wind. Another nice day ahead - forecast calls for a short change tomorrow, then it's back to more of this good stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sure looks wet, windy and cold on the NS webcams, at least on those that are actually still working. Maybe some lines down with the winds…???


So far, we have had about 75mm of rain. The winds were so strong that it flipped over my metal deck table with the umbrella in a 30 pound stand. 

Winds are starting to die down a bit, but more rain is being forecast.


----------



## johnp

We enjoyed 19C when out for some 'out on the balcony time' between 1pm & 2pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> We enjoyed 19C when out for some 'out on the balcony time' between 1pm & 2pm.


Well, the temps were similar, but with the strong winds and pouring rain, being out on our deck was not really an option.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 13C this morning, with strong winds and rain. Hopefully, by this weekend, we shall see some sun.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast and damp along the riverbank, thankfully this side of the province missed the heaviest of the rain. 10º presently on a high of 12º...hello fall.


----------



## SINC

10° now but a stiff cool breeze will cap us at 16° today.


----------



## johnp

15C, as we head to 9:30am ... overcast, some fog, light wind. A little rain in the forecast, but none so far. We're at the forecasted high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Too soon to predict hurricane Joaquin's impact on Nova Scotia | The Chronicle Herald

Here we go again. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

5° with a stiff North wind here in Riviere-du-Loup.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with drizzle and fog as we inch towards 5PM. Some leaves are just now starting to turn red and yellow on the maple trees. So, I guess Fall is here at last.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with a high of just 6° with rain today. Yesterday afternoon, the temperature fell from 19° to 5° in under an hour as this cold front blew in from the north.


----------



## BigDL

Cool with a mix of sun and cloud, a chance of showers 10º to 11º today along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Now just 2° and the rain has stopped, but the north wind at 20 kph makes it very cold out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 13C as we inch towards 1PM.


----------



## johnp

14C, as we approach 11am ... blue, clear sky and sunshine, cool breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C here as well, but that may be our high for the day. Dozens of maple leaves are now starting to turn to their original colors.


----------



## johnp

A mild and sunny afternoon here .... we hit 18C on the balcony before the sun came around, and thanks for a slight turn in the breeze, had no wind affecting us. Just came inside (2:35pm), and the balcony's now bathed in bright sunshine!! May have to go out again and catch a few rays!!


----------



## johnp

" ... May have to go out again and catch a few rays!!  ... "
It didn't take us long to decide to do so ... we went back out in about 10 minutes, and stayed out in the sunshine until 3:35pm. Wow, summer time warmth and sun!!! The thermometer was reading 21C in the darkest/shadiest spot I could find.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way to just 8° for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 6AM this morning. Amazing how clear the morning sky is today, and the number of stars that are visible to the naked eye. Should be a sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C this afternoon. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## johnp

14C, as we head to 10am ... a fine-looking early-fall morning on the go, 'fresh', bright, little to no wind at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

It briefly hit 17C this afternoon. A good day to work out in the garden getting it ready for late Fall/Winter.


----------



## johnp

17C .... we sat out on the balcony from 11:20am to just after noon, for a break between our activities inside. Nice view, and all, but it didn't feel as mild as when out earlier - a light, but cool breeze has entered our space since then.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset forming in the west at 7PM, with 13C temps now that the sun has gone.


----------



## SINC

A frosty -3° this morning on the way to just 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C this morning with a beautiful sunrise in the eastern skies.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, frosty morning along the riverbank, plus 1ºC and the wind is calm, heading for a high in the mid to upper teens.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to -4° and the morning sun is sparkling on the rooftops.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We've now dropped to -4° and the morning sun is sparkling on the rooftops.



Wow!! That's chilly.

My son in Whithorse sent some photos from his morning walks the last few days, pretty with the snow on the forrest trails and the sun shining through the trees!!! 

Might be your turn soon…


----------



## johnp

14C, as we approach 10am ... a mostly blue sky, a few thin clouds on the horizon, light breeze. Another fine early-fall morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 3PM.


----------



## johnp

Just a 'teeny bit' shy of 20C, as we approach 1pm ... still bright, but with considerable light cloud cover now, little wind. It's high time, for some balcony time!!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a beautiful sunset in the west.


----------



## SINC

-2° under cloudy skies with a high of 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning 5º and sunny going for the upper teens this afternoon under a sunny sky.


----------



## SINC

The difference between Edmonton city centre and here always puzzles me. A mere 12 km as the crow flies it is +3° there and -3° here, well over 10° F.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light drizzle as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C as the drizzle has stopped and the sun is trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The difference between Edmonton city centre and here always puzzles me. A mere 12 km as the crow flies it is +3° there and -3° here, well over 10° F.



Maybe they each bought and use some of these thermometers, I believe your SAP showed…


----------



## johnp

16C, as we approach 10am .... blue sky and some clouds, little to no wind. A few rain drops earlier ... more clouds and rain on the way for overnight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C here as well at 7PM, with a beautiful sunset as the clouds have parted.


----------



## johnp

From 1pm-2pm .... 19C ... a bright overcast sky, and calm ... great for our balcony break.


----------



## SINC

That is a nice fall day John, best we could do was 13° today, but that is about our average for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we near 10PM, with clouds coming in to keep things mild.


----------



## SINC

5° under scattered cloud on the way to a high of 15° with sunny periods today.


----------



## BigDL

5º and clear along the riverbank, heading for a sunny day and a high in the upper teens.


----------



## SINC

Now 6° with rain forecast to begin in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming, with clear skies and 9C temps. A fine Fall day is in store for us.


----------



## SINC

Once again EC strikes with a forecast of rain beginning an hour ago. Instead the sun has appeared and skies are clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with clear skies and sunshine. Bought some paint and did a project that I was going to put off until next spring.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we leave 9:30am ... overcast, light rain showers, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and the sun just starting to sink below the tree line. The end of a grand day.


----------



## SINC

We wound up having a very pleasant fall day with more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with very clear skies and no wind. A fine night to take out my telescope.


----------



## SINC

5° his morning on the way to a nice fall day with a high of 19°.


----------



## BigDL

Cool and clear along the riverbank this morning, 5º this afternoon clear light winds and highs into the low teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C this morning, with clear skies and a beautiful crescent moon and Venus visible in the eastern skies.


----------



## johnp

16+C, at 10am ... overcast sky, but some signs of clearing appearing, little to no wind. "Calm before weekend storm" - forecast calls for remnants of a south Pacific hurricane to bother us this weekend, rain Friday, and then high winds and heavier rain Saturday, and likely into Sunday. Looks like a wet & windy long weekend ahead.


----------



## SINC

11° here as we count down to the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

It briefly hit 20C this afternoon as I was out mowing the lawn. Hot enough to wear shorts and to take off my tee shirt. A pleasant 16C now in full sunshine as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

I might try to catch a glimpse of the peaking Draconid meteor shower tonight. It will be clear skies and 9C temps overnight, so ideal conditions, albeit a bit chilly.


----------



## BigDL

Broken cloud cover and 3º this morning, along the riverbank, the clouds will breakup as the temperature rises to the mid-teens this afternoon. Then the clouds should thicken towards evening as rain shall fall later on.


----------



## SINC

A warm 13° this morning on the way to 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C this morning, with clear skies and lots of sunshine in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C this afternoon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C, but some clouds have started to roll in to make it a hazy sunshine.


----------



## SINC

A very warm 15° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 21° to start the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the overnight rain long gone now. Should be a nice Fall day. The leaves are just now starting to turn colors.


----------



## BigDL

Cool and sunny along the riverbank this morning, 4º, after a rainy overnight, winds should be light this afternoon and a high temperature in the mid-single digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Cool and sunny along the riverbank this morning, 4º, after a rainy overnight, winds should be light this afternoon and a high temperature in the mid-single digits.


With the cooler temps, the leaves should be turning to beautiful colors out your way, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## fjnmusic

24 C in sunny Sherwood Park today. Maybe the warmest fall day on record. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Yep, it is 25° here, but the drop is about to come. Great weather for the Esks/Stamps tilt that is just starting in Cowtown.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning in the calm before the storm which is expected to begin any time now with the temperature dropping to 10° and very strong winds on the way.


----------



## SINC

The first signs of the approaching storm has now begun with rain drops falling and gusts that come and go as we newar 5:00 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 8C with light winds. Should be a nice days for a Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast cool and raining along the riverbank. 10º light rain shower continuing this evening clearing tomorrow and warming.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we head away from 11am ... bright, with some light cloud, cool, but light wind. Nice looking morning after the past couple of dark and wet ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C here as we near 5PM. That is our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C as we near 11PM.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a cloudy day with a high of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clear skies and a chance of hitting 20C this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 10º along the riverbank this morning maybe a mix of sun and clouds this afternoon with high into the low twenties.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C. We might just hit 20C today if the sun continues to shine this way. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Steady at 6° under cloud cover this morning.


----------



## johnp

Just touching 14C here, at 9:30am ... heavily-overcast, rain (at times quite heavy), breezy. Dark, damp, and rather dismal for Thanksgiving Day's morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

It touched upon 21C about a half hour ago in full sunshine.


----------



## SINC

We have just reached 10° and unless the sun breaks through, we will not get to our high today.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy cool 12º and wet along the riverbank today. More rain this afternoon and 18º for the high so not so bad for nearly half past October. 

I'm thankful to have taken a drive in the country yesterday to see the fall foliage not at its peak but the colours were nice all the same.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and foggy 18C as we near 11AM.


----------



## SINC

4° as the sun rises under clear skies and a high today of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 18C, but the rain has washed away the fog.


----------



## johnp

13C, as we head away from 9am ... still mostly cloudy, but some clearing has begun, more to come, light wind.


----------



## SINC

9° out there this morning on the way to a high of 12° under cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a balmy 17C as we near 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and clouds this morning along the riverbank, 16º clearing this afternoon with a high of 18º.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at just past 11AM. A grand Fall day.


----------



## johnp

13C, as we head to 10am .... some ground fog at present, as the sky clears, and air warms up a touch, little wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still very sunny and with a warm wind out of the south as we near 2PM. That should be our high for the day. Outside weeding and getting the garden ready for late Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset forming in the west, with 18C temps and clear skies.


----------



## SINC

10° and with that being our high for tomorrow, little change. The wind is very cold and feels like an arctic wind for sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and clear skies as we inch towards midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C at just past 6AM.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning broken clouds 5º and clearing. The sky should clear with the temperature nearing the low teens at the high.


----------



## SINC

-2° and headed up to 12° today with partially sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C. Going outside to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## johnp

13C, as we head to 10:30am ... a mostly blue sky, very little wind. A rather good looking and "fresh" feeling morning on the go here. Another nice fall day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps at 6PM as the sun starts to set in the west.


----------



## johnp

A very pleasant 19C, for our last balcony break (1pm+) .. calm and mild.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C this morning, with clear skies and no wind.


----------



## SINC

That fits our morning to a tee, Dr. G., except for the temperature. Ours sits at 3° with a high of 15° today.


----------



## BigDL

5º, a mix of sun and clouds along the riverbank. The clouds will increase and the rain shall fall this afternoon. Temperature shall rise to near the low-teens.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped to 5° already with a nice weekend and seven days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 17C temps.


----------



## johnp

13C, at 10am ..... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Bright and 'fresh' feeling fall morning. Looks like a great day ahead.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under clear skies with a high of 20° today, 11° higher than seasonal.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and frosty +2º along the riverbank this morning with clouds on the horizon and a chance of rain this afternoon, as the temperature will barely reach the upper single digits.


----------



## SINC

As usual just before the dawn we have dropped to 3° before we begin the upward move to our revised high of 18°.


----------



## johnp

Calm, and mild (18C) for our early-afternoon (1pm-2pm) break ... another fine early-fall day.


----------



## SINC

6° with a sunny day ahead and a high of 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice sunrise forming in the east with 5C temps.


----------



## johnp

16C, as we head to 10am .... overcast, little to no wind. Mild morning. Forecast calls for some clearing.


----------



## SINC

Now at 10° with hardly a breath of wind in bright sunshine.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, beginning frosty along the riverbank, rising to +4º.


----------



## SINC

3° with showers and a high of 14° as we head to the polls later this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Clear and frosty along the riverbank this morning a few clouds with bright orange sky. -3º warming to +5º this afternoon under sunny skies. 

A great day to get out and exercise your franchise. No matter the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 3C here this morning. Going to be a sunny day for voting.


----------



## SINC

Stuck at 3° with cloudy skies and rain in store for us this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

15+C, as we approach 10am ... a light overcast, little to no wind. A few sprinkles earlier, but not enough to really wetten the ground.


----------



## SINC

13° here, 14° in the city with thin high cloud cover. If the sun breaks through, we will warm up quickly. Rain still forecast for late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C here at just past 3PM. A great day for voting.


----------



## johnp

A good day for voting here as well. As we enter the noon hour, it's 17C ... it's still (a bright) overcast, but it's dry, and there's no wind ... with the humidity, it actually feels rather mild!!


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and windy along the riverbank 7º chance of rain and a high of 11º this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning and we will try to double that by late afternoon as more seasonal fall weather sets in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C temps. A dull day all in all.


----------



## johnp

15C, as we head away from 10am ... cloudy bright, little wind. Had my eyes dilated at the eye specialist's office this morning, so was happy to see it cloudy when I went earlier this morning!! But this computer screen is sure bright!!!!!


----------



## SINC

6° this morning under clear skies and perhaps our one final day of late summer during fall at 17°.


----------



## BigDL

Frosty and clear along the riverbank, 0º light winds and the stars are showing beautifully this morning. Bright and sunny this afternoon with the high near the top of single digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C at just past 8AM. A fine day is in store for us I think. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

13+C, as we head to 11am ... cloudy sky, little wind. Showers possible this afternoon, according to the forecast.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° and EC has revised our high now up to 18°. I very much doubt it will happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly starting to set in the west as we inch towards 6PM. It hit 17C with clear skies and full sunshine today.


----------



## SINC

A warm 10° this morning, but with a high today of just 12°, little improvement in store.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C this morning with a spectacular sunrise. The sky was all pink and orange.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cool with chance of chance of showers along the riverbank, +1 this morning heading for a high in the low teens.


----------



## SINC

Now 7° with a revised high of 14° today.


----------



## johnp

13+C, as we approach 10am ... sun, clouds, no wind. Nice fall morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just past 9PM. A mild evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some rain at midnight.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning on the way to a high of 12° with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clearing skies this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank, a sunny and mild day for late October, at 9º.


----------



## SINC

Now up to 5° and the sun is out so our high today should be easily reached.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we approach 10am ... coolest morning of the fall so far .. blue sky and a few light clouds, little wind. 'Fresh', and rather nice looking morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saZnpFBVW_U

Winter can be brutal here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm… It seems to me that Nova Scotia is typically used to such storms and weather, and gee, at least 100kmph wind speeds less than those currently hitting the Western Mexican coast… that's quite a difference that I can't even imagine…


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a high of just 9° today with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… It seems to me that Nova Scotia is typically used to such storms and weather, and gee, at least 100kmph wind speeds less than those currently hitting the Western Mexican coast… that's quite a difference that I can't even imagine…


All too true, Patrick. Hopefully, CubaMark and his family are safe and sound.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank today a mix of sun and cloud with a chance of showers and 10º this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A very heavy frost this morning in spite of it being only -1° with a revised high of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C this afternoon at 2PM. A fine Fall day.


----------



## johnp

11C, as we head away from 11am ... dry, bright-cloudy, and 'fresh', no wind. High of 14C forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise in the east, with 13C temps. Should be a nice Fall day.


----------



## SINC

Another very heavy frost this morning at -3° with a high of 9° today.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, with a chance of showers along the riverbank with temperatures around 12º.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C at 11AM. A dull and quiet Sunday .................. which suits me fine.


----------



## johnp

12C, as we approach 9:30am ... blue sky and some clouds, little to no wind - clearing nicely.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine morning, with clear skies and an 8C temp.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and cool along the riverbank at +1º winds are light this morning, this afternoon the winds shall increase and the temperature will rise to the mid single digits.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with light rain forecast for today. Currently 3° on the way to 9°.


----------



## johnp

14C, as we approach 10am ... an overcast, dark, drizzly, and rather breezy morning earlier, showing some signs of clearing at present, and the wind has decreased. Forecast calls for some clearing, then back to clouds and likely rain in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 17C in full sunshine this afternoon. It is now 10C as we approach 6PM and slowly setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge "hunter's moon" has been slowly rising in the southeaster sky. Quite the sight.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on the way up to 9° today with a mix of rain and wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C this morning. I was up early to see the alignment of 3 planets in the eastern sky (Venus, Jupiter and Mars), which are all visible to the naked eye. They form a tight triangle.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cool along the riverbank. -4º warming to +6º this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

EC has withdrawn its snow forecast and downgraded our high to just 6°. The Weather Network never did forecast snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C at about 11AM. I hear that there was a bit of snow in St. John's overnight. That is early for them.


----------



## johnp

11C, at 9:30am .... nice-looking, 'fresh', fall morning, lots of sunshine and blue sky, little to no wind.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> EC has withdrawn its snow forecast and downgraded our high to just 6°. The Weather Network never did forecast snow.



Maybe EC is just practicing and checking to make sure their snow forecasts will actually work when they really need them.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Maybe EC is just practicing and checking to make sure their snow forecasts will actually work when they really need them.


Trouble with EC is, that they practice all year long while other forecasters get it right.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Trouble with EC is, that they practice all year long while other forecasters get it right.


LOL!!! 

Well, I guess they have to be doing something to account for their paid job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a nippy 4C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of nippy, it is -4° here this morning with of high today of just 6°. Fall has indeed arrived.


----------



## BigDL

Clear and frosty along the riverbank, -3º, bright sun and +9º this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C now. Should be another fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

We have now fallen to -7° and quite chilly out there. If the wind comes up, it will feel more like winter than fall.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We have now fallen to -7° and quite chilly out there. If the wind comes up, it will feel more like winter than fall.



Yikes!! I hope EC didn't put their snow advisory sign away too far???


----------



## johnp

13C, at 10am ..... overcast, light rain showers, little wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C with a light breeze. Lots of rain tomorrow, with strong winds and warmer temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 14C at 6AM as heavy rains are headed our way later this morning, along with strong winds.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast, wet and mild along the riverbank today. 5º presently with off an on showers, windy this afternoon a high in the mid-teens.


----------



## SINC

1° with light rain in the forecast and a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds, pouring rain and 15C temps as we near 1PM.


----------



## johnp

13C, as we head away from 9am ... overcast, very light wind. Presently free of rain showers, but will likely see a few over the course of the day. Much more rain on-the-menu for Friday and the weekend.


----------



## SINC

A dull overcast day and we are stuck at 2°, but with no wind it is not too bad out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

80km+ winds and off and on rain today, but with 17C temps it feels like summer.


----------



## johnp

A taste of mild here today as well. A pleasant 16C, when we went out for some balcony time at 1:20pm. It's dropped a degree since then, and the clouds have moved back in. Rain on its way ... and plenty of it, they say, for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very balmy 17C at a bit past 10PM. Luckily, the wind and rain has stopped, so it is a nice night.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 3° with light rain today and a high of 12°. Not too bad considering our normal high for this time of the year 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no wind and 10C temps. A stark contrast from yesterday's wind and rain.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, cooler and dryer along the riverbank today at 8°


----------



## SINC

Now up to 4°, but snow has been forecast for both Sunday and Monday.


----------



## johnp

14C, as we approach 11am ... overcast, at present a break in the rain we've been having, little wind. Heavy rain earlier, and more, with wind to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 3° with a high of 10° today. Snow is on the way for tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 5C with clear skies and the first signs of a nice sunrise.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this fine morning it is sunny and frosty, -2° presently heading for the mid-single digits this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to 0° now and they now say there will be more snow tomorrow and Monday than originally forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at noon. Should be a good night for the trick or treaters.


----------



## johnp

14C, at 11am ,,, overcast, light wind. Much rain earlier, and more to come, but a break here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 15C temps. A great Fall day.


----------



## pm-r

Strong gusting winds here since this morning, and then a tree apparently came down over some of the big main primary lines at 10:30am and our power has just been restored at 3:30pm. A lot of limbs and branches down all over the place and the roads.

Definitely not the best day for my wife to have defrosted the chest freezer!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night. 6C temps with clear skies and no wind. A great night for Halloween.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of rain on the way this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning with a mix of rain and snow today, turning to snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 1° this morning with a mix of rain and snow today, turning to snow tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and damp along the riverbank 6° with chances of rain this afternoon when temperatures rise to 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling as we inch towards noon.


----------



## johnp

11C at 9am ... overcast, a shower moving into the area, light wind. Feels cooler this morning .. the dampness penetrates!!


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past 3PM with cloudy skies and no wind. A dull day all in all.


----------



## johnp

Still hanging in at 11C for us as well ... we were out for a couple of "damp/cool" balcony breaks - the first before noon, and the second just after noon - watching the clouds and rain showers (rather heavy at times) roll in. Damp, dark, and dismal ...


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clearing skies at just past midnight as the World Series goes into extra innings. Let's go Mets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C temps as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## SINC

0° with rain and wet snow falling as we struggle to get to a high today of 5°. Accumulating show is forecast for later in the day and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 0° with rain and wet snow falling as we struggle to get to a high today of 5°. Accumulating show is forecast for later in the day and tomorrow.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at 11AM. Going out to rake a few leaves in a tee shirt and shorts. Strange weather here on the east coast of Canada.


----------



## SINC

0° and rooftops are now white with snow, although it is melting on the ground. It is forecast to continue off and on all day long.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank under a light shower 11°


----------



## johnp

11C, as we head to 10am .... a mostly cloudy sky, a few small breaks of sunshine, light wind. Looks good after all the recent rain we've had!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 17C in full sunshine at about 2PM. It has cooled off a bit now that some clouds have rolled in. Still, there is a warmth to the sunshine that is pleasant, and helpful when working out in the garden in shorts and a tee shirt. Winter will soon be upon us, but for now, a fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a beautiful sunrise in the east, with 6C temps at just past 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 0° as the mix of rain and snow continues for the second day. You know old man winter is on the way when the TV weather guy begins to add wind chill to the forecast which he did yesterday. It was bone chilling out there yesterday.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, cool and damp along the riverbank today. Light showers 2° on a high of 4°


----------



## johnp

9C, as we head to 10am ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, little to no wind. 'Fresh'.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 5PM ............... but it is getting dark outside. Bug Humbar to Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## johnp

Out for a balcony break at 1pm .... 12C, and sunny ..... was surprised at first, to see sun hitting our balcony at this time, then realized we had rolled back an hour to Standard Time. Nice to absorb some rays!!


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with slight chance of showers along the riverbank today. +2º going for the high single digits.

The leaves are late falling from the trees this year. In fact we still have many green leaves on the trees into November. With many leaves on the trees the viability shall limited in the woods.

The deer population have decreased because of the harsh winter last year so hunters will have a couple of challenges bagging their prize. Hopefully we shall have a safe big game season this year.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -3° under clear skies and a high of 7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with clear skies and a nice sunrise.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -4° as the sun begins to rise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C temps this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

9C, as we approach 9:30am ... overcast, light wind.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining and we have risen to 1°, but we will not make our high of 7°, the wind is much too cold for that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 6C at just past 7AM. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning and little change with a high today of just 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with mostly sunny skies.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 1° with light snow falling, driven by a cold NW wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a bit of fog starting to roll in as things warm up here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

“What good is the warmth of summer, without the cold of winter to give it sweetness?” — John Steinbeck


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 3° and the forecast is double that for today at 6°.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and damp along the riverbank this morning 7º half way the expected high of 14º still a chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling now.


----------



## SINC

Still just 1° as we head toward noon in bright sunshine.


----------



## johnp

10C, at 10am ... overcast, light rain and wind. Much more rain on its way, for today and through weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is back and we are sitting at 14C as we inch towards 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C but very windy all of a sudden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see the crescent moon and Venus so close together in the morning sky. 15C temps with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east. Should be the start of a fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

3° under clear skies and a high of 8° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and war at 12º along the riverbank. The high temperature for the day already happened early this morning with an abnormal temperature trend. 

This afternoon the temperature will fall to 12º with increased cloudiness and a chance of a showers.


----------



## johnp

11C, as we approach 10:30am ... overcast, heavy rain at times, breezy. Dark and damp .. to say the least!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 16C with clear sunny skies this afternoon. Now, as we approach 6PM, all is dark outside.


----------



## johnp

We hit 12C ... at 3pm, it's heavily-overcast, very wet, and windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 8PM with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for today at 3° with flurries due to arrive any time now and continue through early afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 7C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

Cool and sunny this morning along the riverbank, 2º, half way to the high for the day.


----------



## SINC

Now 2° with EC still insisting it would start snowing by supper hour last night, but not a flake has appeared. The morning news on Global says there is no snow in our forecast area and unlikely to be today despite EC saying there will be. There is a big snowfall warning area, but it is well to the south and also in the mountain parks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and very sunny and 13C temps as we inch towards 1PM.


----------



## johnp

13C, as we hit the half-way mark in the noon hour .. a bright, but mostly cloudy sky, little wind. A rather nice looking and feeling day after our very dark and very damp Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C temps with the sun slowly starting to set in the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 5C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

0° and overcast with a high today of just 2°, little room for improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, sunny and 5C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and cloud +1º along the riverbank this morning, the trend is for the sky to clear and the temperature to rise to 10º.


----------



## SINC

We awoke to a thin layer of the white stuff on the ground, covering lawns or natural areas. Streets and sidewalks are bare and clear, melting on contact.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, breezy and 13C temps at just past 2PM. About half of our leaves are down, so I was out with my lawnmower to mulch them down into the soil. The grass was still growing so I mowed the front and back lawns as well.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we approach 10:30am ... a lovely-looking morning on the go ... blue sky and sunshine, fall colours, and little to no wind. Picture-postcard stuff!!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clear skies and no wind.


----------



## SINC

-3° out there with a high today of 5° under scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a nice sunrise and 7C temps. Another fine day.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank the sun is shining brightly the winds are light a pleasant 6º heading toward low double digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

8C, as we approach 10:30am ... overcast, little wind .. rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny as we near 3PM.


----------



## johnp

9C for our early-afternoon out on the balcony time -- on the mark with today's forecasted high -- overcast, calm, and still "waiting" for the wet to arrive.
And like during the past couple of days of balcony times, we were able to witness some excitng crows vs hawk interactions!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to 5° with the Weather Network predicting mostly sunshine for the Remembrance day services. EC of course, is insisting it will snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy on this Remembrance Day morning.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, 4º, light winds along the riverbank this morning this afternoon 7º for a high.


----------



## SINC

Light overcast at 3° and in spite of ECs insistence, not a single flake has, or is likely to fall during services this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C with some rain on the way.


----------



## johnp

9C at 10am ... blue sky and sunshine, cool, northerly wind. Next fall storm on its way - starting tomorrow - high winds and heavy rainfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and still very cloudy. The wind and rain from Hurricane Kate should come about late tomorrow night.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with the Weather Network forecasting clear skies and a high of 5°. EC as usual is forecasting flurries in spite of the fact their own radar show no systems within thousands of km from us.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning a mix of sun and cloud, no wind 3º going 8º for the high.


----------



## SINC

Still 0° with the sun shining brightly as EC continues to insist it is snowing.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still 0° with the sun shining brightly as EC continues to insist it is snowing.




Hmmm…. EC has issued a strong wind and heavy rain warning for us here as well:

Wind Warning in effect until 6:18 PM PST. Source: Environment Canada

So far, not a drizzle drop of rain nor not a single branch even moving.

I wonder if there's are any wolf warnings as well…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 8C as we head towards 1PM.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…. EC has issued a strong wind and heavy rain warning for us here as well:
> 
> Wind Warning in effect until 6:18 PM PST. Source: Environment Canada
> 
> So far, not a drizzle drop of rain nor not a single branch even moving.
> 
> I wonder if there's are any wolf warnings as well…???


I wonder what goes on at EC that they can be so far off the mark so often? They used to be reliable. WTH happened?

For the record, they have now called off the flurries/rain for today.


----------



## johnp

9C, as we head to 10am .... overcast, rain, and windy ... much more of the same on the way for the day, and Friday.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> 9C, as we head to 10am .... overcast, rain, and windy ... much more of the same on the way for the day, and Friday.



And what happened to the forecast I read and heard about that was supposed to clobber your area with storm force winds and huge rainfall amounts today John??? Hmmm…???


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> And what happened to the forecast I read and heard about that was supposed to clobber your area with storm force winds and huge rainfall amounts today John??? Hmmm…???


... time will tell, apparently it's still on the way (according to radio reports) - afternoon and evening to be the brunt of it!! Hoping not!! 
As we approach 1pm, it's 10C, raining, and the wind has definitely picked up from earlier.
... some balcony time soon to watch!!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 9PM with some overnight rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a warm fog replacing the overnight rain.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning cloudy, damp and 7º showers, light winds and a high of 12º


----------



## Dr.G.

Now that the fog has lifted, it is just overcast with 13C temps. All in all, a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -2° on the way to an above average day of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C this afternoon. Another day to be able to wear shorts and a tee shirt outside. The sun still has some warmth to it outside, so it is best to enjoy it while we can before the start of the colder temps.


----------



## johnp

14C, as we head away from 10am ... sky still overcast, but some spots of light 'trying' to appear, light wind. Looks like the rain storm's over - hope!! Forecast says some clearing on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

11 years ago today, Lunenburg, NS got 30cm of snow. Halifax received 38cm of snow as well. Today it was sunny and 16C here in Lunenburg.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 6º and damp along the riverbank and very wet in the river. Chance of showers for the rest of the day.


----------



## SINC

-3° and overcast with EC calling for a high of 6° and snow. The Weather Network agrees with the high, but no snow. We shall see who is right, but I suspect I already know.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we head to 10am ... overcast, drizzle, light wind.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 11 years ago today, Lunenburg, NS got 30cm of snow. Halifax received 38cm of snow as well. Today it was sunny and 16C here in Lunenburg.



I was going to save this for you for another day Marc, but here it is now so that you can contemplate and before I lose it… and maybe your Doxies can relate…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was going to save this for you for another day Marc, but here it is now so that you can contemplate and before I lose it… and maybe your Doxies can relate…


All too true for our doxies, Patrick. Still, if the snow is packed well enough, they are able to walk on top of the pile and now sink down.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice Fall day. It was up to 12C in sunshine earlier this afternoon and is now 9C at just past 4PM.


----------



## johnp

A rather "damp cool" feeling 11C here as we approach 1pm .... still overcast, but no rain/drizzle at present, and little to no wind. About to head outside to the balcony for a break from our inside activities (armed with a couple of shots of Lemon Hart to combat the cool!!).


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning on the way to just 3° today under cloudy skies with snow in the forecast later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with clearing skies and a nice sunrise in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank bright and sunny cool 3º, windy.


----------



## SINC

A large system sits to the southwest moving northeast and it looks like we will miss the majority of it as it skirts the area today.


----------



## johnp

7C, at 9:30am .... some clearing starting, but still mostly cloudy, cold wind.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -1° this morning on the way to just 3° today under cloudy skies with snow in the forecast later today.



That must be from EC and it seems that they left their snow forecast sign out again by accident or else they're too short staffed to have anyone go and bring it in, if they even have someone working on a Sunday.

No web radar site is showing anything even close to snow for your area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C, which will be our high for the day. A quiet Fall Sunday.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That must be from EC and it seems that they left their snow forecast sign out again by accident or else they're too short staffed to have anyone go and bring it in, if they even have someone working on a Sunday.
> 
> No web radar site is showing anything even close to snow for your area.


Just as I predicted the snow went north and east of us without a flake here.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just as I predicted the snow went north and east of us without a flake here.



I dare say that EC may just be wanting to hire you to get some accurate weather forecasting for you area for a change. 

It seems the only flakes you get there are the ones in the EC office forecasting for your area.


----------



## johnp

Went out for a balcony break about 11:30am .... we were blown back inside in about 10 minutes!! It's clear and sunny, but this wind is hitting our balcony, and it's bloody cold (after all the recent warm mid-Pacific Ocean stuff that brought it's rain).
The only good thing about the balcony time -- a large bald eagle flew by .... darn, the whole thing was way too short, but 'wow', it was a big bird, and made our feeling cold worth it!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a beautiful sunset in the western horizon, and a clear crescent moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

0° under clear skies with a high today of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a nice sunrise. With clear skies, should be another nice Fall day.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 4º along the riverbank, a chance of showers this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

6C, as we approach 1pm ..... overcast, wet, and windy. And feels like winter has arrived!!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 5PM. Still feels like fall here.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Bizarre river of sand and hail strikes desert - The Weather Network

Very bizarre!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> News - Bizarre river of sand and hail strikes desert - The Weather Network
> 
> Very bizarre!!!



That's a understatement!!! Thanks. But I can't say that I've ever been in that pert of the country.

And did you happen to have seen this and maybe some doxie predecessor not too far away from you…???
News - Canada's oldest dinosaur bones revealed. Here's where - The Weather Network


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ........ And did you happen to have seen this and maybe some doxie predecessor not too far away from you…???
> News - Canada's oldest dinosaur bones revealed. Here's where - The Weather Network


Wow ... a good find. 
My lady's from Drumheller, and has always known it to be the source of some good finds of "old bones". (until she met me in BC, eh!!)


----------



## pm-r

We really enjoyed our day visit to Drumheller and the Royal Tyrrell Museum years ago when visiting friends in Calgary, most interesting but much too short a visit.

And still hard to imagine how things actually were back in the old days …


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a understatement!!! Thanks. But I can't say that I've ever been in that pert of the country.
> 
> And did you happen to have seen this and maybe some doxie predecessor not too far away from you…???
> News - Canada's oldest dinosaur bones revealed. Here's where - The Weather Network


Yes, very interesting. Parrsboro is on the north shore of NS, whereas Lunenburg is on the south shore.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We really enjoyed our day visit to Drumheller and the Royal Tyrrell Museum years ago when visiting friends in Calgary, most interesting but much too short a visit.
> 
> And still hard to imagine how things actually were back in the old days …


Same here when my son and I went out to visit Deborah in Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with clear skies and a nice quarter moon high up in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

Zero this morning with flurries and a high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C this morning with clear skies overhead.


----------



## BigDL

Frosty -1º with frost flies (sparse snow flakes) along the riverbank. 32km North-east small amounts of accumulating snow (5cm) reported. Clearing this afternoon +2 for the high.


----------



## SINC

With EC calling for snow today, their own radar seems to defeat their forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 7C as we slowly approach noon. That should be our high for the day.


----------



## johnp

11C, as we head away from 9am ... heavily-overcast, rain, strong, gusty SW wind. "Wind Warning" in effect. Another, in what seems like a never ending series of fall storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, with Venus and Jupiter clearly visible to the naked eye, with the sun slowly rising in the east at just past 7AM. A nippy 4C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C at 10AM. A quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Not much to report along the riverbank today cloudy and 0º


----------



## johnp

7C, at 9:30am .... a mostly blue sky, light wind. Nice to see some sun, and less wind!!


----------



## SINC

It is chilly here today, now at -8° with the wind chill at -16°. The north winds are brutal in spite of clear skies and sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds have rolled on in at 2PM. We are still at 6C , but that shall be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

-11° and flurries in the forecast with a high of -2° today, the first high in negative numbers since last March here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy and 4C at we inch towards 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank a bright orange sky -2º with sunshine promised later and a high of 5º.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up to -5° in the past couple of hours, but as yet, not a flake of snow. EC's radar has the storm just missing Edmonton to the south and that is fine with us.


----------



## johnp

5C, as we head away from 9:30am ... blue sky and sunshine, little wind. Fresh, dry, and bright!!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

We got a dusting of snow today, but not enough to cover the lawns. Weather guy says it will all be gone in the next few days. It did create slippery intersections and many collisions during the morning rush hour though.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -13° this morning with a wind chill of -18°, dropping to wind chills of -25° as the winds pick up with the dawn. Now it feels like winter, even though it is fall for another month.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 9C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the entire eastern horizon.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and damp along the riverbank 4°, rain later with a warm 9°.


----------



## SINC

-12° now with a wind chill of -19° as we await sunrise in another hours when winds will pick up and the chill factor will drop by another 8-10 degrees.


----------



## johnp

Just shy of 5C, as we approach 10am ... blue sky, sunshine, and a light, cool breeze.


----------



## SINC

Just went foa walk. About a half km. Wind is brutally cold. It was enough for today though, as I normally go more than two km.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C with no wind. Rain is on the way for today and all weekend into Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 7PM. Rain is on the way in the next couple of hours, but with no wind it should fall straight down.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 10PM with a very light rain starting to fall.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to 5° today and 4° Sunday for the CFL western final. Will this weather hold for the Grey Cup in Winnipeg next Sunday?


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain and some fog this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy,damp, light showers along the riverbank. 3°


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very foggy. Lots of rain is being forecast for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## SINC

We have slipped back to -4° with the sunrise and our high downgraded to 4° today as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C with a light rain clearing away the fog at just past 1PM.


----------



## johnp

4C, as we approach 11am ... a mostly blue sky and sunshine, little wind. Fresh and bright.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as the fog has rolled back in once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a balmy 12C outside with lots of fog. Rain overnight will wash all the fog away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sound of strong winds and rain pounding on the windows and the south side of the house. 13C temps however, so I should be grateful that it is not snow.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to 4° as the Esks and Stamps meet in the CFL western final in Edmonton today at 2:30 local time.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with strong winds and lots of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 11C at 630PM.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for the day and a perfect one for the western final. But a mini winter looms tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C and the fog has replaced the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A shift upwards to a balmy 14C and fog.


----------



## SINC

-3° and little change with a high of -1° today. Snow is in the forecast for today and tomorrow, but it is hard to tell where it might develop from, even on EC's own radar.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 15C with lots of rain and strong winds. I was tempted to open up the windows to get some warm fresh air, but thought twice when I saw the horizontal rain.


----------



## BigDL

Heavy rain falling along the riverbank this morning 3º currently, the high temperature was at mid-night 7º and has been continuing to fall.


----------



## SINC

Still -3° and no sign of snow on EC radar within 800 km of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 15C temps at 11AM. We are the warmest spot in NS, and according to EC, the warmest spot in Canada here in the Lunenburg, NS area.


----------



## BigDL

My banana belt of the MerryTimes comments are spot on today.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> My banana belt of the MerryTimes comments are spot on today.


Well, they would apply here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and the rain has finally stopped.


----------



## SINC

The snow has arrived and falling steadily. Could be up to 20 cm by morning. First of the year and likely to stay.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The snow has arrived and falling steadily. Could be up to 20 cm by morning. First of the year and likely to stay.


XX)

We might get our first real frost of the year overnight. Good luck with all of this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

In 12 hours we have plunged from 15C to 5C. Starting to feel cold outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rain and 15C temps at 11AM. We are the warmest spot in NS, and according to EC, the warmest spot in Canada here in the Lunenburg, NS area.





Dr.G. said:


> 5C and the rain has finally stopped.





Dr.G. said:


> In 12 hours we have plunged from 15C to 5C. Starting to feel cold outside.



I was about to mention that you sure dropped in your temperature today…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was about to mention that you sure dropped in your temperature today…


True ..........................


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True ..........................



That was sure quite a drop and I just wasn't sure if it just might have been a typo or number left off…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That was sure quite a drop and I just wasn't sure if it just might have been a typo or number left off…


Down to 3C right now ................. a real nip in the air.


----------



## SINC

-5° and a lull in the storm with no snow falling at the moment, but given the radar map, it will not be long until it picks up again a temps fall to -8° by afternoon. A heavy snowfall warning remains in effect for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C at 6AM with clear skies for the next few days.


----------



## BigDL

Yesterday, along the riverbank some localized flooding as a result of the heavy rain (over 70mm) in less than 12 hours.

This morning it's grey, cold, frosty, with a skiff of snow -4º.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but still 2C outside.


----------



## SINC

Now -7° as temps continue to fall and in spite of no major systems on the radar, EC is warning of more snow today. About 6 in on the ground here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -7° as temps continue to fall and in spite of no major systems on the radar, EC is warning of more snow today. About 6 in on the ground here now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, with yesterday's wind and rain, all of the leaves are now gone from all of the trees in my area of Lunenburg. With 3C temps outside if can now be said that Fall is truly upon us, and that Winter will soon be here as well. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

8C, as we approach 1pm ... clear, blue sky, sunshine, and with a cold breeze. Forecast calls for below freezing temp's tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

OC here with clear skies. Might get some frost on the car windows comes the morning. We shall see.


----------



## fjnmusic

Winter has arrived here in Edmonchuk. I believe this snow will be staying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Now -16° and still dropping with the wind chill at -20° and a high for tomorrow of -7°.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Now -16° and still dropping with the wind chill at -20° and a high for tomorrow of -7°.



Just another beautiful day in balmy Alberta. Thanks, NDP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Why in the world would you drag a dig like that into this thread? Says it all about you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C as the sun is starting to rise. Strange to put a minus sign in from of the temp number. Such is Life.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning cold and clear. -7º with the windchill -13.


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning with the wind chill at -26°. Brrr.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and -2C as the sun is starting to rise. Strange to put a minus sign in from of the temp number. Such is Life.



It seems the recent balmy T-Shirt weather days you had have gone and maybe just realized they were out of character for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -20° this morning with the wind chill at -26°. Brrr.


News - These Canadians woke up to -29C (hint: NOT the Arctic) - The Weather Network

These are extremely cold temps, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems the recent balmy T-Shirt weather days you had have gone and maybe just realized they were out of character for this time of year.


Sad, but all too true. Still, it is sunny and 4C right now, with no wind so it is a fine day.


----------



## johnp

3C, as we head away from 10am ... blue sky and sunshine, very light wind. Fresh, and bright.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and a crisp -2º


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> It seems the recent balmy T-Shirt weather days you had have gone and maybe just realized they were out of character for this time of year.


It is predicted to moderate tomorrow and return especially on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> It is predicted to moderate tomorrow and return especially on Friday.


Same here, Dana, and with lots of sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with clear skies and a setting sun in the west.


----------



## BigDL

*A Seasonal Song*

A song for the season that will be soon upon us.

[ame]https://youtu.be/j1pQI5gpLbA[/ame]



CBCNews said:


> "Last night as I scraped ice off of my little blue car, feeling the winter blues; a Dixie Chicks song came to mind. I tweeted about it, some friends tweeted back and we wrote this song," Blanchard posted on her Facebook page.
> 
> "Excuse the rough video and the out of tune guitar. I literally walked in from outside and recorded it. Here's a laugh for you today!"
> 
> In the parody, Blanchard sings, "I'm not ready to scrape ice, I'm not ready to fall down" in lieu of, "I'm not ready to make nice, I'm not ready to back down."
> 
> She goes on to sing she'll be ready to eat "storm chips and Bailey's till I am dead."


----------



## SINC

Well, well the TV weather guy says most of our snow will melt over the next few days. That's a twist for this part of the country.


----------



## pm-r

That doesn't look like your normal EC site shot either, and is the lack of the "-" in front of the temperature numbers a mistake or what…???


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, well the TV weather guy says most of our snow will melt over the next few days. That's a twist for this part of the country.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a chilly -1C temp and a beautiful full moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a wind chill of -20° this morning As we begin our warm up with a high today of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C this morning. However, there are very clear skies, no wind, so sunshine should be the order of the day with more reasonable warm temps. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly sunny, cool -1º along the riverbank this morning. This afternoon becoming windy but the temperature shall rise to +6º.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C in full sunshine as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at just past noon. Still very sunny so a fine Fall day.


----------



## johnp

4C, as we head to 10am ... blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Dropped to about -3C overnight. Briight and fresh - great fall morning for my walk, shopping, et al.


----------



## johnp

At 2pm ... blue sky, sunshine, and no wind. Went out for a balcony break about 1:15pm .... 9C in the shade, in the sunshine, it felt a touch like summer had returned. What a great fall day!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 4C as we near 8PM.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way to 4° by afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

Bright orange in the South-eastern sky along the riverbank this morning. A mix of clear and cloud, windy and a pleasant 9C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 8C, with higher temps in store for us this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow! It is already 10C in full sunshine and it is not even 10AM yet.


----------



## SINC

Now -6° with the wind chill at -11°, but a high of 2° is expected today.


----------



## BigDL

At noonish we're at 14C of a high of 13C...gotta love it.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> Bright orange in the South-eastern sky along the riverbank this morning. A mix of clear and cloud, windy and a pleasant 9C.



Does that have any relationship to the red sky in the morning mariners verse…???

Like maybe unexpected hot day ahead…like the color of a very hot poker left in the fire…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past 1PM. I was out in shorts and a tee shirt adding some fuel line additive to my lawnmower to get it ready for winter. As well, I pulled out my snow blower just to make sure it was running smoothly and ready for winter.


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> Does that have any relationship to the red sky in the morning mariners verse…???
> 
> Like maybe unexpected hot day ahead…like the color of a very hot poker left in the fire…???


in my experience orange is a desirable colour at dawn as the day should be fair. Unlike the effects of a Red sky


----------



## johnp

3C, at 9:30am ... up from about -3C overnight. blue sky and sunshine, little to no wind. Bright and fresh - another in our current string of fine-looking fall days.


----------



## SINC

Well, we made it to 2° over the noon hour, so it may get closer to 5° by mid afternoon in the sunshine. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies as the sun is slowly setting in the west. The end of a fine warm day.


----------



## johnp

Just came inside from a balcony break --- 9C in the shade, in the sunshine it felt like late-spring/early-summer!! Some activities requiring attention, or we would be still be out in the sunshine.


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? Must be some pretty serious activities John that would interrupt two senior retirees from their balcony bliss…


----------



## SINC

-7° with a slight breeze making it feel like -10° and a sunny high today of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 12C with a light rain falling.


----------



## johnp

For our early-afternoon balcony time (1:30 - 2:30pm), bright, sunny, and mild .... 9C in the shade, 'summer-like' in the sun.
Even had a few house fly visitors to our table - guess they were enjoying the sun and its warmth as much as we were!!


----------



## SINC

Currently -2° on the way down to -14° tonight and just breaking the freezing mark at +1° tomorrow. Not enough to melt our snow cover at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly 4C.


----------



## SINC

-8° out there with a high of 1° today. The weather guy saying it will get warm enough to melt our snow was dead wrong. With 25 cm on the ground and a cold north wind, the chill prevents much melting except in bare, warm concrete areas in cities or on roads that have been salted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 3C at 8AM.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny -5º along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## SINC

What's left of the recent full moon is shining brightly under clear skies and we dodged the forecast low of -14° and sit at -9° on the way to 1° this Grey Cup day.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and a bit cloudy now at just past 11AM


----------



## SINC

Man, what a great start to December.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just past 1PM. A fine day so far.


----------



## BigDL

The skies have clouded over the riverbanks and the temperature rose to -2º with s a breeze.


----------



## johnp

2C, at 9:30am ... a little ground fog on the horizon, otherwise, blue sky and sunshine, no wind. Another fine fall morning!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 7C at 3PM. A truly fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now -8° with the wind chill at -14° on the way to a sunny day with a high of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy -2C at 7AM.


----------



## SINC

Wind chills at the Edmonton airport this morning at -28°. Here we sit at -13° with a wind chill of -18° and a high of -4° today according to the WN, while EC claims it will be 1°. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very sunny as we approach noon. A nice day.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank, -6º at the noon hour, mild wind.


----------



## johnp

3C here, as we approach 10:30am ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, very light wind. Looks like our streak of dry and cold (for here, at this time!) weather, will be replaced tomorrow with what is much more normal for these parts - clouds, rain, and milder temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies, so it might get into the minus territory overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C this morning. A nice half moon is overhead along with lots of stars.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning under clear skies with a high of 2° says EC. TWN on the other hand holds that high to -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C at just past 10AM. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

With the sunrise, the temp drops as does the wind chill. A chilly morning out there.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny along the riverbank -1º around the noon hour.


----------



## johnp

9C, as we head to 10am ... overcast, moderate breeze, rain showers and rain on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 5C at 2PM.


----------



## SINC

-1° in bright sunshine just after the noon hour. Can we squeeze out another degree?


----------



## johnp

A little dark-looking, but 11C for our early-afternoon balcony break between 1-2pm. As we approach 2:30pm, still no rain, but it's looking like it's closer.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clear skies as we approach 7PM. The end of a fine morning and afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very light rain and 6C temps this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, rain and fog along the riverbank this morning +3º.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning on the way to 4° today with partial cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 11C as we near noon. A light rain is falling, but one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we head away from 9:30am ... light overcast, little to no wind. Cloud cover and some rain showers forecasted for the day.

"one does not have to shovel rain" ... yes, we know that well, out here on the wet, west coast Marc!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C but the fog has replaced the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 10C, as we head away from 9:30am ... light overcast, little to no wind. Cloud cover and some rain showers forecasted for the day.
> 
> "one does not have to shovel rain" ... yes, we know that well, out here on the wet, west coast Marc!!


11C and foggy here ................... and one does not have to shovel fog either.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Check out the fog .............. and the lights on the boats in the Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 11C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 6°, down from yesterday's high of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy and 12C at just past noon.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank cloudy, rain, drizzle changing to snow as temperatures cool to 0. Presently +3C around noon.


----------



## johnp

12C, as we head to 9:30am ... overcast, showers, breezy. The first of more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and the thickest fog I have ever seen since we moved to Lunenburg, NS. I can hardly see across the street. Not a bit of wind or breeze.


----------



## johnp

13C here as well Marc, as we head to noon .... a light overcast sky, dry, and the wind is creating some wonderful currents for the birds who enjoy soaring in them - on a recent balcony break, we watched gulls and at least three hawks doing their thing - with the crows usually chasing the latter!!  Some fine views!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 13C and the thickest fog I have ever seen since we moved to Lunenburg, NS. I can hardly see across the street. Not a bit of wind or breeze.


I noticed it was pretty thick earlier today, 9:30-20 ish am, and I gather it's pretty darn thick when one can't even see the end of the dock properly on the Lunenburg webcam!!!

BTW: I gather a lot of the "Christmas trees" at some webcam sites are actually lobster traps piled up in the shape of a tree with some sort of ornament (float???) plunked on top. Neat!!


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank the rain is changing over to snow mostly melting with the temperature standing at +1) the ground temperature probably warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 13C here as well Marc, as we head to noon .... a light overcast sky, dry, and the wind is creating some wonderful currents for the birds who enjoy soaring in them - on a recent balcony break, we watched gulls and at least three hawks doing their thing - with the crows usually chasing the latter!!  Some fine views!!


The seagulls have been walking on the road to get down to the harbor due to the thick fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I noticed it was pretty thick earlier today, 9:30-20 ish am, and I gather it's pretty darn thick when one can't even see the end of the dock properly on the Lunenburg webcam!!!
> 
> BTW: I gather a lot of the "Christmas trees" at some webcam sites are actually lobster traps piled up in the shape of a tree with some sort of ornament (float???) plunked on top. Neat!!


Yes, the Christmas spirit has hit Lunenburg. We here are getting ready for Hanukkah next week, and then we will go into Christmas mode. We are getting ready to put some "gifts" under a neighbor's Christmas tree.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way to a dull day, but a high of 4° and another full week of above zero daytime highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy as we near 8AM.


----------



## BigDL

15cm of snow along the riverbank overnight, -4º and cloudy at the noon hour.


----------



## SINC

Heavy overcast and 2°. There will be no sun today.


----------



## johnp

12C, as we approach 10am ... overcast, light wind. Rain showers on the way.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> 15cm of snow along the riverbank overnight, -4º and cloudy at the noon hour.



And it looks like a fair amount of snow in the downtown Moncton areas according to the webcams and even a huge front end loader covered in snow going by one when I just looked.

Looking a bit drab in the cloudy weather. Not snowy, sunshiny and bright… 

Same here, overcast, cloudy with rain and showers. Around 5C @ 10 and forecast for 9 later but I question that. No wind here nor yesterday, yet the mainland got hammered again yesterday in many places. Don't know if John escaped that, but maybe their balcony is sheltered…


----------



## johnp

pm-r said:


> ........... No wind here nor yesterday, yet the mainland got hammered again yesterday in many places. Don't know if John escaped that, but maybe their balcony is sheltered…


.... we got the wind, and it messed up our balcony a bit, but at least we kept our power, unlike a few others (high rises, et al) across the street (Lougheed Highway) from us, which lost their power for several hours.
Another storm slated for Saturday .. hope we remain as lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

-3° out there this morning and on the way to a sunny day at 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C. A quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning under cloudy skies -2º.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and still cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

The sun has arisen and as usual, we dropped to -4° with its arrival. The good news is that our high has been upgraded to +4° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some sunshine at long last.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we head to 11am ... overcast, raining, breezy. More wind and rain on the way, for today, and next week.

edit to add:
Went out for a short balcony break about 11:15am -- temperature had dropped to 9C (the forecasted high for today), rain was rather heavy, and wind with moderate gusts. Dark, damp, and dismal. And according to what I've heard via radio weather reports, only just the start of what's on its way for later today!! And another storm forecasted to come into our area Sunday, and onwards, next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds and 4C temps, which should be our low for the day. Forecast is for sunshine and 10C temps tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning and we're gonna sneak up to 1° today with sunny periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C this morning. A dull day, but one does not have to shovel dull.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny 2º along the riverbank this morning . Windy this afternoon temperatures rising to 6º,


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C as we near 11AM. Turning out to be a great day.


----------



## SINC

Sun's up and we've fallen back to -10° with a revised high now of 3°.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we head away from 10am ... overcast, light rain, light wind -- a bit of a break between the next system that's on its way, with heavy rain and strong winds -- much as it was yesterday, overnight, and earlier this morning. Forecasted high of 10C ... with this system coming today, and another one to hit by Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

The sun broke through just now and we sit at -5°, but the suns heat should warm us up by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny this afternoon. Was able to take the pups outside to experience grass for the first time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C this morning. A nice crescent moon and Venus were high up in the eastern sky this morning.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning under clear skies with a high of 4°. 5° if you prefer the EC version.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C at just past 11AM. Going to be another fine day.


----------



## BigDL

A sunny +4º along the riverbank.


----------



## johnp

11C, at 9:30am .... overcast, rain showers, light wind. Forecast calls for some rain showers throughout the day, and high of about 12C. Turning to another storm for tomorrow - with heavy rain and high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C. We got up to 12C in sunshine. Another fine day.


----------



## SINC

2° now and with a high today of 3° with showers, little change in store.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 3C with clear skies and a touch of frost on the grass.


----------



## SINC

As usual just before the dawn, we've dropped to -3°.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank the sun is shining the winds are light a pleasant -3º.


----------



## SINC

The big system that is supposed to bring our snow tomorrow is now visible on the west side of the Rockies and moving our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 5C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## johnp

11C, as we head to 9am ... overcast, rain showers, breezy. Forecast calls for a high of 12C. A possible break from the wind and rain this afternoon, before more on Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is gone and we hit our high for the day at 6C.


----------



## johnp

15C, at noon ... just came inside from some balcony time ... some breaks in the still mostly clouded sky, rain has stopped, and the wind's light. Saw some some gulls, and one hawk enjoying the air currents before the wind died down. Looking forward to some more outside time later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise with 5C temps. Should be a nice day today.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with snow and a high of 2° today.


----------



## johnp

A touch over 10C, at 10am .... clouds and some blue sky breaks, breezy. According to the forecast, a short break between the next system, slated to hit for and through Thursday, with more heavy rain and strong wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 6PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and little change with a high today of -1° under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C under cloudy skies. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly cloudy along the riverbank 3º with a chance of flurries.


----------



## SINC

-6° with a light breeze wind chill of -10° on the way to 0° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C. Considered mowing the lawn one last time, but decided against it to allow the grass to grow just a bit more. It helps to keep the grass healthy over the winter.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we head to 10am ... overcast, rain, breezy (feels damp cold!!).


----------



## Dr.G.

Briefly hit 10C but then some clouds drifted on in to block some of the sun and spoiled the party.


----------



## SINC

Foggy, -5° is as good as it gets today, but the hoar frost is pretty.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset forming, with 6.5C temps and no wind.


----------



## johnp

9C, no rain, and quite still when we first went out to the balcony for a short break just before noon ... short-lived though, it was back to rain and winds soon. And as we head to 1:30pm, much the same.


----------



## SINC

-2° and that's as good as it gets for us today with lots of snow in our future.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of overnight rain, but woke up to 9C temps when I took my dogs outside at 7AM.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and moist along the riverbank. Chance of showers winds are light, temperature 5º.


----------



## SINC

Light snow is now falling as we continue to sit at -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with a very light rain falling and an amazing 12C temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and we are now up to 14C. Feels like Spring. Even have a few windows open to allow some fresh air into the house.


----------



## johnp

10C, as we leave 9:30am ... mostly blue sky and sunshine, very light wind. A break before the next storm hits Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain is again falling with 12C temps.


----------



## johnp

12C, at just after 1pm ... bright, blue sky, and sunshine, and little to no wind. Yikes ... is this for real?!!   
Some balcony time coming up!!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C here as well, John ............... but at 6PM. The rain has stopped so I guess we can sit out on our deck with a glass of wine and watch the clouds clear away.


----------



## johnp

Dr.G. said:


> 12C here as well, John ............... but at 6PM. The rain has stopped so I guess we can sit out on our deck with a glass of wine and watch the clouds clear away.


Sounds like a good plan Marc. 
We sure enjoyed our last "outside break" ... just shy of 14C in the shade, and so warm in the sun!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> Sounds like a good plan Marc.
> We sure enjoyed our last "outside break" ... just shy of 14C in the shade, and so warm in the sun!!


Still just over 11C with clearing skies as we head towards 8PM. Feels like Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Christmas full moon to arrive for 1st time since 1977 - Technology & Science - CBC News

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mild weather allows 10 Nova Scotia golf courses to open | The Chronicle Herald

Fore .....................


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is again falling with 11C temps.


----------



## SINC

It snowed most of the day yesterday and it looks like it will continue for some time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is forming in the east, with mostly clear skies and a nice 8C temp.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning cloudy, chance of showers, 7º, light winds


----------



## mcmug

Cloudy with light showers, 3º in the morning but will goes up to 8º in the afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C. Contemplated mowing the lawn one last time, but decided not to. Still, grass is still growing in spots that are in full sunshine most of each day.


----------



## johnp

7C, at 12 noon .. overcast, raining, windy ... dark, and damp cold!!


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a nice setting sun forming in the west. The end of a grand day.


----------



## johnp

Out for some balcony time between 1:15pm and 1:45pm .... 7C, quite heavy rain, and windy. Dark and damp, and it felt rather cold ... it's that west coast 'damp-cold', late-fall stuff that penetrates to the core!! But having a good, warm and friendly dim sum feed earlier today helped to fend off the afternoon chills!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 5C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way up to -3° today with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise forming in the east, with clear skies and 4C temps.


----------



## SINC

We have warmed up a degree to -5° but a gentle breeze makes it feel more like double that out there right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and still very sunny as we near 4PM. Have various windows throughout the house open to allow in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is some snow in Halifax, but here in Lunenburg, we have cloudy skies and 2C temps with nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## BigDL

A few flakes of light snow fell along the riverbank. It's -2 and cloudy presently.


----------



## SINC

Day five and more snow continues to fall, sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and still no rain or snow ............. which suits me fine.


----------



## johnp

Into a 'mini-stay' away from home - weather channel says it's 4C in Coquitlam, and 6C in Burnaby - our hotel is in Coquitlam, and Burnaby is directly across the street!! Sky is a mix of sun and clouds … according to the forecast, a high of about 7C expected, with some rain showers developing in the evening, overnight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The forecast was for a bit of snow, but none materialized. Currently, just over 2C with a light rain falling.


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Into a 'mini-stay' away from home - weather channel says it's 4C in Coquitlam, and 6C in Burnaby - our hotel is in Coquitlam, and Burnaby is directly across the street!! Sky is a mix of sun and clouds … according to the forecast, a high of about 7C expected, with some rain showers developing in the evening, overnight and into tomorrow.



It's a payoff conspiracy John and all based on tax rate and estimated values… and not to forget some areas get hotter air and generated BS from some of their politician leaders…


----------



## johnp

Thanks Patrick …. and 'yes', can relate!! Now wondering -- cross North Road, for dinner in Burnaby, or stay on this side of North Road, and dine in Coquitlam?
…… skipping/ignoring politics … we're crossing the road!!!


----------



## pm-r

johnp said:


> Thanks Patrick …. and 'yes', can relate!! Now wondering -- cross North Road, for dinner in Burnaby, or stay on this side of North Road, and dine in Coquitlam?
> …… skipping/ignoring politics … we're crossing the road!!!



Have a look at your Maps on your iPad/iPhone and maybe Apple has some options to suggest… if it's updated properly… 

PS: I didn't know that was the dividing road, but then again, I don't know the lower mainland very well anyway.


----------



## SINC

Much cooler and more like winter ahead this week.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank rain, freezing rain, ice pellets and snow falling fro cloudy skies as the temperature hovers around the freeze melt of 0º


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds, rain and 6C temps. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## johnp

7C, as we approach 10am ... light overcast, rain showers on the way, little to no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 2PM. The rain is slowly stopping, as is the wind. Feels balmy outside now.


----------



## SINC

-9° with the wind chill at -14° and a high today of just -8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have fallen to 3C this morning, but the rain has stopped so it should be a quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy along the riverbank, 10cm of precipitation yesterday and more snow overnight a moist situation today at 0º.


----------



## SINC

Still -8° out there and the snow has started to fall again. A slight breeze adds -5° or so to the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 4C at just past noon.


----------



## johnp

A touch above 4C here as we approach 10:30am ... a mostly blue sky, sunshine, little wind. For us, fresh and rather cool. Black ice on streets, walks, and parking lots earlier this morning.


----------



## johnp

We made it up to 7C by noon ....heading out for some balcony time soon, once the sun rolls around a little more and shares some of its warmth our way!! As we head to 1:30pm, it's looking good. Time to fix a couple of shots and head out for some of that sun, and fresh air!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 2C this evening. A nice night is upon us with a nice quarter moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

-7° and falling to -13° by afternoon under clear skies with another big dump of snow due tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 1C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning -4º under cloudy skies and a chance of snow flurries and risk of freezing drizzle this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C at just past 1PM


----------



## SINC

A beautiful Alberta blue sky morning at -15° with a wind chill of -21° and dropping makes for a crisp day out there.


----------



## johnp

A cold feeling 5C, as we approach 10am ... overcast sky, light wind. According to the forecast, there's rain - possibly mixed with snow (?!!) - on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 4C at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain falling at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-14° out there, our high for the day with a wind chill of -23° and forecast to rise to near -30° by afternoon. Lows tomorrow night are to be near -30° without the wind factored in, a chilly end to the month.


----------



## Dr.G.

A misty, foggy and balmy 11C at just past 7AM. Feels like early Spring or late Summer once again here in Lunenburg. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog and mist has stopped, and the temps are now up to 14C. Amazing to be able to open up the windows once again.


----------



## johnp

8C, as we head to 11am ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind.


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill here has now reached -25° with the stronger winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our wind chill here has now reached -25° with the stronger winds.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and rain as we approach 9PM. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with thick fog rolling in as we near 11PM.


----------



## SINC

-13° dropping to -15° by afternoon and wind chills in the -20°s range.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clearing skies and a nice sunrise in the east.


----------



## BigDL

The sky is brighter along the riverbank this morning, +1º and windy.


----------



## SINC

Still -13° but the winds have died and the calm means no wind chill. The Weather Network cals for sunny skies and with nothing on local radar in sight, they are likely right. EC on the other hand insists it is going to snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C temps as we inch towards 2PM.


----------



## johnp

8C, as we approach 10:30am ... clouded over, some cool wind. Rain showers on the way?


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 4C at 3PM.


----------



## johnp

We made it to 9C for our balcony time between 1 & 2pm. No rain as yet, but it's clouded over and looking like it'll arrive some time before the afternoon's out. Still dry, and rather calm at present (2:20pm).


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and it is shaping up to be a quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning. It is 0C so when the sun hits the snow it shall all disappear. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## BigDL

-8º (-18º windchill) windy and bright along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## SINC

A cold morning at -20° under clear skies with a high today of -5°.


----------



## johnp

7C, as we approach 9am ... sky a mix of sun and clouds, light wind. Forecast calls for it to cloud up, with wind and rain on the way.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to a dusting of snow this morning. It is 0C so when the sun hits the snow it shall all disappear. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.



Still some patches and dusting of white showing in the webcam shots there Marc as I start the day here on the West coast, and it looks like you have some cold and quite windy looking spots in some places as well.

I don't know how or why, but the ocean with it's wind blown white crested waves can look very cold at times, even if and when when the sun is shining.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Still some patches and dusting of white showing in the webcam shots there Marc as I start the day here on the West coast, and it looks like you have some cold and quite windy looking spots in some places as well.
> 
> I don't know how or why, but the ocean with it's wind blown white crested waves can look very cold at times, even if and when when the sun is shining.


It is all gone now, Patrick. The sun came out and took it all away. It was VERY windy last night and this morning, however.


----------



## SINC

-22° out there and under clear skies on the way to -7° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with cloudy skies overhead. A dull day.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy with a chance of flurries -5º along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dec. 21 Marks the Shortest Day and Longest Night of 2015 for Northern Hemisphere :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SINC

We've warmed slightly to -16° now.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We've warmed slightly to -16° now.



Not exactly what I'd call "warm"!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not exactly what I'd call "warm"!!!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not exactly what I'd call "warm"!!!


We have warmed up a bit, however. It is now up to 9C with some sunshine at just past 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We have warmed up a bit, however. It is now up to 9C with some sunshine at just past 2PM.



That's a better temp Marc and even higher than the 6± we might get to today, plus damp, cloudy, wet and some wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a better temp Marc and even higher than the 6± we might get to today, plus damp, cloudy, wet and some wind.


Well, we are getting some wind, but no rain or snow is in the forecast. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. Still 9C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now 11C at just past 9PM. Have opened up a window or two to get some fresh air into the house. Amazing .............


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is now 11C at just past 9PM. Have opened up a window or two to get some fresh air into the house. Amazing .............




Hmmm…. amazing is right…  …. either those doxies are passing a lot of gas and you need to get your place aired out, OR you're playing around and teasing the Devil…

And I sure wouldn't be pushing or fooling around with the later…


----------



## OldeBullDust

Hi Marc

I think there was a mixup at the weather office, - we got your maritime weather, 5.5°C with wind & drizzle, and you got ours.

I'll have to find out who I should talk to about this!

Well, enjoy it and give the doxies a pat from me.


----------



## SINC

We sit at -14° falling to -20° overnight as we prepare for a very cold Christmas eve and day.


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Hi Marc
> 
> I think there was a mixup at the weather office, - we got your maritime weather, 5.5°C with wind & drizzle, and you got ours.
> 
> I'll have to find out who I should talk to about this!
> 
> Well, enjoy it and give the doxies a pat from me.


Bill, it is 10.5C outside my front door at just past 10PM. It is 10.3C on this site, which is located about 10 blocks from my home. So, I am not sure with whom you should file your complaint.

Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Forecast | Weather Underground

The doxies love this warm weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as we approach 7AM, with cloudy skies and some rain in the forecast for later this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-13° and with a high today of -12° we're going nowhere.


----------



## BigDL

"It snowed, it snowed, it snowed last night..." along the riverbank about 8cm of a fresh, white, snow covering. Cloudy -2º presently heading for a high of +1.

While Dr.G. is basking in the MerryTime's banana belt the northern neighbours are enjoying a mild first day of winter as it should be, enjoy.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRjhJ_oWUPs[/ame]


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to our forecast high for the day at -14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C with a bit of sun peaking through the clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> "It snowed, it snowed, it snowed last night..." along the riverbank about 8cm of a fresh, white, snow covering. Cloudy -2º presently heading for a high of +1.
> 
> While Dr.G. is basking in the MerryTime's banana belt the northern neighbours are enjoying a mild first day of winter as it should be, enjoy.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRjhJ_oWUPs


Dana, keep your snow on your side of the river, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, keep your snow on your side of the river, SVP. Merci, mon ami.


Be careful of your wishes as my side of the river is the side closest to you.

Marc you must digging the Banana Belt weather of the South Shore so far this fall/winter.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Morning All

Very gray foggy morning here, slightly warmer at 9°C with a depressing - bone chilling drizzle.

Only thing missing is a fog horn and the occasional clang of bell on a buoy.


----------



## BigDL

OldeBullDust said:


> Morning All
> 
> Very gray foggy morning here, slightly warmer at 9°C with a depressing - bone chilling drizzle.
> 
> Only thing missing is a fog horn and the occasional clang of bell on a buoy.


May I supply the "fog horn" Chebucto Head Diaphone.mp3


----------



## SINC

We continue to fall, now at -17° under clear skies.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Thank You Dana

Very distinctive!

Now, I wonder if I can add that to my system Alerts - maybe include it in Calendar- help me to remember to pay the Hydro bill?


----------



## BigDL

OldeBullDust said:


> Thank You Dana
> 
> Very distinctive!
> 
> Now, I wonder if I can add that to my system Alerts - maybe include it in Calendar- help me to remember to pay the Hydro bill?


As noted each diaphone "fog horn" had a distinctive sound to locate yourself with sound when visual means were not available.

This particular "fog horn" was located at the mouth of Halifax (Chebucto or Big Harbour) Harbour at Duncan's Cove "Chebucto Head, in this general area. 

This "fog horn" was generally referred to as the "Sambro Fog Horn" most likely as a result of the Sambro Island Light being the oldest Light House in Canada a little further south along the shore.

It is an mp3 file so maybe it could be recorded and added to your alerts however others (on this board?) would have to provide the help to accomplish that particular feat.

Good Luck.


----------



## johnp

6C, as we approach 10am ... cloudy, with a few breaks, light breeze. Rain on its way for later in the day, and beyond.


----------



## pm-r

BigDL said:


> … … …
> 
> It is an mp3 file so maybe it could be recorded and added to your alerts however others (on this board?) would have to provide the help to accomplish that particular feat.
> 
> Good Luck.



Just right-click on the file to download it.

One used to be able to convert such files to .aiff for System sounds use using iTunes; File > Convert to, but like so many things lately, Apple seems to have removed that option and I'm still only using Mavericks.

It's not even available as an option with my QuickTime Pro for gosh sakes!! I guess I'll have to look for a converter and double check what sound file formats can be used these days.

Gheese, it was almost easier just using Resedit… 


EDIT:
Found the option if anyone is interested, you change the *IMPORT setting* in iTunes to change the *Export file type*. Of course, silly me!!! 
Now why would Apple use such logic or I wonder what they'd call it…????

For more info:
How to convert audio to other formats | Macworld


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling. We might get down to a low of 4C overnight, and then up to 8C tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## OldeBullDust

SunShine!

I played the fog horn a few times and now the sun appeared - Great!

Temp jumped up to 11°C, it's actually very nice outside right now.

We just might see 12°C tomorrow.

If this keeps up I'll have to cut the grass again!


----------



## pm-r

I've played the Chebucto Head Diaphone.mp3 file a few times, and now some thick fog is forming if you can believe that! Strange. The neighbors house and trees etc. are fading into a grey blur!!!

The only other thing is I used iTunes to create a Chebucto Head Diaphone.aif file, and it sounds exactly the same but it ended up as 10X the file size!! I would have expected it to have shrunk!!


----------



## BigDL

pm-r said:


> I've played the Chebucto Head Diaphone.mp3 file a few times, and now some thick fog is forming if you can believe that! Strange. The neighbors house and trees etc. are fading into a grey blur!!!
> 
> The only other thing is I used iTunes to create a Chebucto Head Diaphone.aif file, and it sounds exactly the same but it ended up as 10X the file size!! I would have expected it to have shrunk!!


My hope is mariners are not totally screwed up with their location in the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at we near 10PM, with pouring rain. At least there shall be nothing to shovel in the morning.


----------



## SINC

-14° and we've been stuck there for a couple of days now with a high of -12° then dipping into the low -20s for Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 4C at just past 8AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, fog and drizzle along the riverbank, +1º.


----------



## SINC

Still -14° but the wind has picked up with a chill of -22°. Oddly enough, a thick fog hangs over us in spite of the 10 km/hr winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with the sun trying to poke through the cloud cover at just past noon. A quiet Tib's Eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

Victoria, BC has an unusual chance of flurries this Christmas, while Quebec City, which almost always has snow on Dec. 25th, may be green this year. Very strange ................


----------



## wtl

Ottawa; high of +10°C, tomorrow +16°C, cloudy, periodic rain. It's crazy.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still -14° but the wind has picked up with a chill of -22°. Oddly enough, a thick fog hangs over us in spite of the 10 km/hr winds.



Did you happen to download and play the _Chebucto Head Diaphone.mp3_ that BigDL posted??

Playing it seems to bring on the fog like it did for us yesterday.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Victoria, BC has an unusual chance of flurries this Christmas, while Quebec City, which almost always has snow on Dec. 25th, may be green this year. Very strange ................



The "Victoria" forecast even for today is issuing possible flurries for places like the higher elevation _Malahat highway_ that's right across the Saanich Inlet from where we live.

But it doesn't feel or smell like snow here.


----------



## johnp

6C, as we approach 10:30am .... "damp-cold" .. overcast, rain showers, little to no wind. Some mixed precipitation in the forecast for higher areas this evening and tomorrow. Christmas day is forecasted to be dry and brighter. Time will tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C as we await the rain overnight.


----------



## BigDL

Dark, cloudy, windy, rainy and +2 along the riverbank this morning. The temperature shall rise to double digits and the rain shall fall with winds from the south-east.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with rain at just past 8AM. Still nothing to shovel .............


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 8C as we approach 10AM. Might get up to 13C this afternoon ............. with the chance of some thunder and lightening. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We're in for a cold Christmas.


----------



## johnp

(A damp cold) 5C, as we approach 9:30am .... overcast, light rain showers, little wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 11C this afternoon.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Was +14 early this morning - dropped down to +10 now, wind's quite brisk - feel a bit chilly in the shade, but quite pleasant in the sun, - bright clear sky. 

Feels like early April/May

Took the opportunity to do some work out side - cut up a broken spruce tree which blew down in the windstorm a week ago,'

Expect it to be a bit cooler tomorrow


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very foggy and 11C this afternoon.



Boy, that's an understatement about your fog there and looking at the webcams for some afternoon views. Santa's gonna get lost…


----------



## johnp

Out over much of 1-2pm for a Christmas Eve afternoon break on the balcony ... a damp-chilly (just barely) 6C, but dry and no wind to speak of, and with our shots of rum and side-plate of shrimps and dipping sauce, quite enjoyable!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, that's an understatement about your fog there and looking at the webcams for some afternoon views. Santa's gonna get lost…


Luckily, Santa has helpers who have a keen sense of smell. Hopefully, you will find a few "goodies" under your tree this year. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, that's an understatement about your fog there and looking at the webcams for some afternoon views. Santa's gonna get lost…


11C and still foggy at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 15C with a thick fog encasing most of Lunenburg, NS. All the Christmas lights are taking on an eerie effect.


----------



## SINC

-16° and a wind chill of -22° with a high today of -15° means little change for us all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A milder 6C with clear skies after yesterday's nearly 15C temp.


----------



## SINC

Well, we have reached our high for the day at -15° with that cold NW wind.


----------



## johnp

3C, as we approach 9am ... some clouds, some blue areas, little to no wind, a little fog from earlier still to burn off. Forecast calls for a bright and dry Christmas day, with a temperature about 5C. To cloud up late in the day, with rain coming in for Boxing Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 13C and very sunny as we approach 2PM. Feels more like Spring than Christmas day.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 14C with full sunshine, we here in this area of Nova Scotia are the warmest place in Canada at this moment in time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just had a bit of egg nog with some Capt. Morgan's Spiced Rum on my neighbor's deck. We were both in shorts and tee shirts to celebrate this record-setting warm Christmas temp for Lunenburg. It is still 13C at just past 4PM, and many people have their windows open, as we do on the western side of the house, to let in some fresh air before our temps go back to normal after Boxing Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at midnight. A great full moon earlier this evening was seen in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-18° with the wind chill at -25° is a marked difference from the east where our son told us it was 13° today in Lower Sackville.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C with clear skies and a nice sunrise in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -18° with the wind chill at -25° is a marked difference from the east where our son told us it was 13° today in Lower Sackville.


We briefly hit 14C yesterday. From Halifax to just south of Lunenburg, the temps were the warmest in all of Canada.


----------



## johnp

7C, at noon ... overcast sky, little to no wind. Dry, but quite damp-cold. Rain showers to hit some time today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange few days. Yesterday it was 14C .......... the day before even warmer, and today it is sunny and 8C. I was outside running my lawnmower to get it ready to sit idle for the winter. There is still grass growing and even a few pansies, but I let the garden be. Then, I brought out my new snow blower to get it ready for tomorrow's snowstorm. Up to 20cm is forecast for Sunday and into Monday. Yes, strange weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a beautiful moon in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-18° here this morning with the wind chill checking in at -25°. Wind chills today 400 km to the north are forecast to be between -45° and -55° in Wood Buffalo (Fort McMurray where our grandson is visiting for Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with clouds that might bring some snow later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 2C but with a light snow starting to fall at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Now -22° and thankfully light winds as the chill sites at just -27°. It could be much worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow seems to have stopped for now. We received a cm or two but not much is on the ground. So, the snow blower remains in the garage until Tuesday, when 20+ cms are being forecast. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

5C, as we head away from 9am ... overcast, light rain/drizzle, cool breeze. Forecasts calls for rain and/or snow flurries, depending on area and elevation. Damp-cold, good soup weather!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> 5C, as we head away from 9am ... overcast, light rain/drizzle, cool breeze. Forecasts calls for rain and/or snow flurries, depending on area and elevation. Damp-cold, good soup weather!!


2C with a light rain falling. Homemade soup is already on the stove. Great minds think alike, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Just +1°C here this afternoon. We are getting the occasional light flurry or gust of ice pellets, but it's mainly just dull gray and damp with a sharp cold wind.

Still, no requirement for shovelling - Yet!
A bit concerned about the possibility of freezing rain though.


----------



## johnp

We were up to 7C when we went out for some balcony time at just after 1pm -- some fog rolled in and out during our outside stay. At 2pm, heavily-overcast, a steady, but light rain and wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and the snow has again started to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C this morning. We got about an inch or two of snow yesterday, so all the lawns are now white.


----------



## SINC

-16° and calm with a high of -12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and -4C at just past noon. Lots of snow is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

5C, as we head away from 9am ... still overcast, but some clearing on the horizon, little to no wind. According to the forecast, could see considerable clearing for the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-12° but quite pleasant out there with no wind at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cold -7C, but with no real windchill. A quiet evening awaits us prior to tomorrow's snow storm.


----------



## johnp

7C, as we approach 2pm, the sky a mix of sun and clouds, and no wind (to speak of). Just came in from a rather nice balcony break. 

For Marc .... and the aroma of soup 'on-the-go' to greet us!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> For Marc .... and the aroma of soup 'on-the-go' to greet us!!!!


:love2:


----------



## SINC

-14° this morning on the way to -10° for a high.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy -15º along the riverbank with snow flurries on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C this morning with up to 30cm of snow on the way today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with about 10cm of snow down so far. It is coming straight down, so no major drifting.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a wind chill of -20° under the clearest blue Alberta sky you ever did see. Beauty day.


----------



## johnp

6C, as we approach 10:30am .... mostly blue sky and sunshine, little wind. A welcome change from the dark, damp, and dismal stuff. Bright, dry and cool, and in the forecast for a day or two this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Six inches of snow has fallen in the past six hours, with another 6-8 inches to fall by morning. Just outside shoveling paths for my dogs. The snow is light and is not drifting, a fact for which I am most thankful. It is a good day to just hunker down and wait out the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we approach 8AM. We received 33cm of snow and ice pellets yesterday and this morning. Going to need my neighbor's help since he has a big two-stage snow blower and the mound at the end of my driveway if waist deep.


----------



## SINC

-14° this morning with the wind chill at -20° and a high today of -7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C. With my neighbor doing the front of the driveway where the plows left a waist-deep pile, and me doing the rest, my driveway is clear.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies as we inch towards 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A grand way to start the New Year!


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy 0º, chance of flurries or showers along the riverbank today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C this morning at 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C at just past 11AM. A quiet way to end the year.


----------



## johnp

0C, as we head to 8:30am ... crystal clear, bright, and cool, no wind. Another day on the go, for the last day of 2015. Forecast calls for a beautiful day, with a dry and bright eve for those who wish to get out & about.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C now as the sun is trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## johnp

2C for our first balcony break before noon .... a fine looking day, but a touch cool (= cold!!) for sitting outside without any sun!!! Will do better for the next break, when the sun gets around to hit us!!


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a thick fog rolling in as we near 5PM. It was mild enough to sit outside and watch my dogs run around in the snow in my backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 2C at 7AM


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning on the way to a great day for January at +2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and still cloudy. Still, nothing is falling from the sky, so it is a good way to start the new year.


----------



## johnp

0C, as we approach 9am ... some fog to burn off, blue sky above, very still. Another cool, bright, and clear day forecasted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at 1PM. Outside shoveling the snow off of my deck.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this afternoon, mainly cloudy -2º, with a chance of flurries.


----------



## johnp

2C, as we approach 11am ... still foggy, but can see some sunshine trying to gain some ground!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just past 3PM. Turning into a great start of a new year.


----------



## johnp

Noon ... and finally seeing more light than fog ... close to the same view at 11am, and now in the noon hour, during our first balcony break of New Year's Day ...


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with very clear skies and lots of stars overhead.


----------



## SINC

-10° on the way to a warm day at 0° under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clearing skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank the air is a cool -6º the sky is a mix of sun and clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 0C as we near 10PM.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy over the riverbank, -3º, with a chance of flurries.


----------



## SINC

A much colder week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 4C, but nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## johnp

0C, as we head away from 8:30am ... heavy frost, some black ice in spots, and fog, no wind. Cool and crisp for my morning walk.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 1pm, just shy of 4C ... rather heavy fog ... nothing to see but a wall of mostly gray. Reminds me of the many spring/summer views I had from a 22'nd floor apartment in Halifax much of the time.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of 6C briefly this afternoon, but now it is back to 4C at just past 5PM with cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

johnp said:


> As we approach 1pm, just shy of 4C ... rather heavy fog ... nothing to see but a wall of mostly gray. Reminds me of the many spring/summer views I had from a 22'nd floor apartment in Halifax much of the time.


This is what it has been for most of the day in the Halifax metro region, John.


----------



## Dr.G.

Atlantic Canada cleaning up after blizzard deals wintry blow | Globalnews.ca

Luckily, this was a year ago tomorrow. A year ago today I was remarking to my wife how little snow we had gotten in Lunenburg, NS a day or so after New Year's Day. Then, it hit ...................


----------



## BigDL

The story linked is from January 4, 2014 two years ago...less a day, but still quite the storm.



.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> The story linked is from January 4, 2014 two years ago...less a day, but still quite the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oops. Still, we got pounded in Lunenburg a year ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -2C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Oops. Still, we got pounded in Lunenburg a year ago.


Marc the Janus trap of looking back, the last year we are used to, is no longer the year to think of as last year. 

Lovely home by the way.

Along the riverbank the skies are cloudy with a fine snow falling. A couple of centimetres of snow have accumulated, to clear of the walkways and driveway. The temperature of -3º (windchill -13º) presently falling to -9º (windchill -25) predicted for this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Marc the Janus trap of looking back, the last year we are used to, is no longer the year to think of as last year.
> 
> Lovely home by the way.
> 
> Along the riverbank the skies are cloudy with a fine snow falling. A couple of centimetres of snow have accumulated, to clear of the walkways and driveway. The temperature of -3º (windchill -13º) presently falling to -9º (windchill -25) predicted for this afternoon.


Good point, Dana. Thanks for the kind words about my home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 1C and sunny, but the temps are forecast to get much colder overnight.


----------



## 18m2

SNOW!

We have a cm or 2 on the ground this morning. Sure is pretty.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning under clear skies with a high today of -8°.


----------



## johnp

3C, at 8:30am ... a light dusting of snow this morning .. sky showing some blue breaks now, very little wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 4C in sunshine as we inch towards 1PM, but that shall be our high for the day I fear.


----------



## SINC

-17° this morning with flurries today and a high of -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C this morning with clear skies and a nice sunrise in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank, sunny, windy and cold -20º (windchill -30.)


----------



## SINC

Now -18° as the slow moving snow system moves north and now site a half hour to the south of us.


----------



## johnp

5C at 9am ... a light dusting of snow earlier, now melting and being rained away - overcast, light rain, light wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with lots of sun and no wind.


----------



## SINC

-15° out there this morning with snow and a high of -10° forecast again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon and Venus close together.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy and cold along the riverbank this morning -11 with a windchillof -20º.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and very sunny. Should be a very nice day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

Now -16° and EC is still calling for snow in spite of nothing on radar anywhere near us and what is there is moving to the east over Saskatchewan.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and still very sunny as we inch towards 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and lots of stars overhead.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and clouds this morning along the riverbank. Moderate wind -6º (windchill -13,) a seasonable -1º for the high so all and all a lovely early winter's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine day ahead of us, with clear skies, no wind and -1C this morning.


----------



## johnp

6C, as we approach 10am ... foggy, hopefully, it'll burn off, and we'll have another fine day like yesterday - hit 10C here yesterday (some great balcony time!!). We were under a total power shutdown yesterday - from 9:20am to 6:20pm - so the sunny and mild weather was much-appreciated.


----------



## SINC

we've reached out high for the day, but the winds are supposed to pick up this afternoon and drop the wind chill sharply. Good thing I have nothing to go out for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C this afternoon.


----------



## johnp

7C, at 1pm ... 'feels' much cooler .... most of the fog here has finally lifted, but it remains on the horizon, and the sky is clouded over, little wind. It's damp-cool, but almost time to hit the balcony for a break. (if Fred's around, he's invited!!)


----------



## SINC

No sign of precipitation on the radar for 1,000 km in any direction, but EC insists it is going to snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies and a nice sunrise in the east.


----------



## johnp

6C, as we head away from 9:30am ... cloudy, with a few small breaks, light wind.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy over the riverbank, -4º, hardly any wind.


----------



## SINC

Nine hours later and it is steadily dropping to colder temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with the last rays of a beautiful setting sun giving way to darkness.


----------



## johnp

We had 9C out on our balcony for our break from 1:15pm - near 2pm. Still not much in the way of sun since then, but somewhat brighter via broken cloud. No complaints.


----------



## SINC

'Tis a chilly morn here in Alberta today.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank with a sky is solid overcast sky it's -5º.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy this morning.


----------



## johnp

A clear and bright, fine winter's day. Frosty and cool this morning, sunny and mild this afternoon. In the shade, just shy of 10C on our balcony for our early-afternoon break .... in the sun, when it came around, a touch like spring!!


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clear skies. A quiet evening.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy an light winds -3º presently along the riverbank, under a wind warning as a storm moves up from the south.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C this morning. A rather dull day outside.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with a high today of -4°.


----------



## johnp

4C, as we head away from 9:30am ... bright, mostly blue sky and sunshine, no wind. The makings of a fine winter's day on the go.


----------



## SINC

Just finished my morning 2 km walk in -4° with bright sunshine and no wind at all. Nice.


----------



## johnp

As we approach 2:30pm .... clear, blue sky and sunshine .... outside on our balcony from 1:30pm - 2:20pm .... 9C in the shade, "toasty & warm" in the sun when it came around to hit us. Forecast is calling for clouds and rain to come in for much of the week ... with mild temperatures.


----------



## fjnmusic

Uncharacteristically balmy today at -2. Unusual for Edmonton in January. Also not a hell of a lot of snow so far this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at 8PM. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of a train going past my house. Since there are no trains in this area of NS, I realized it was the wind and rain ..... pouring rain and very strong winds pounding the southwestern side of my house. Luckily, the doxies remain asleep since they do NOT want to go outside in this sort of weather. It is currently 9C and the rain has stopped and the winds have died down.


----------



## SINC

-7° and headed for a high today of -4° with light flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is currently sunny and just about 10C, and most of our 33cm of snow we have received this winter is now gone, except for some patches on the lawn where I directed the snow blower to put the snow. Strange winter so far.


----------



## SINC

An abrupt change in the forecast as the weatherman is now calling for a brutally cold wind and falling temps to -13° by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An abrupt change in the forecast as the weatherman is now calling for a brutally cold wind and falling temps to -13° by late afternoon.


XX)


----------



## johnp

4C, as we approach 9:30am ... clouding over, rain is on the way, light wind at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 7C as we inch towards 4PM. The winds have picked up and some clouds have started to roll in to obscure the sun every so often. Still, all in all, a fine day.


----------



## BigDL

Clear and cold -10º (windchill -19º) sunny today awaiting a big storm tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clear skies and a nice sunny day is being forecast for us.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning on the way to a high today of -1°.


----------



## johnp

8C, as we head away from 9am ... overcast, light rain showers, light wind. Forecast calls for rain and wind to increase, and last through the day. Mild though!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C at just past 2PM. Had the pups out to play in our backyard, which was fun for them.


----------



## SINC

Gradual warming as we have moved up to -5° as noon approaches.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C as we near 5PM. Warm enough for the pups to be outside in the backyard one last time today.


----------



## johnp

9C, as we head to 2:30pm ... heavily-overcast, with light rain and wind. A mild, but not very colourful balcony break for us between 1-2pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with some light snow being forecast for overnight.


----------



## BigDL

Looks like the big snow storm is starting with a vengeance near and along the river valley.

Heavy snow, high wind -5º (windchill -14º.) The radar graphic indicates the heavy bands of snow. looks like up to 2 cm of snow an hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received 15cm of wet snow overnight which brought down some power lines in this part of Nova Scotia. Just got power back and I have cleared away most of my driveway of this heavy snow. Currently 2C and sunny.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -4° on the way to 1° today with flurries headed our way later on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 2C at just past noon. Driveway now fully clear of the overnight snow.


----------



## BigDL

With snow still falling along the riverbank, at -2º (windchill -7º) with light breezes the snow fall total could be in the range of 30 cm or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some light flurries as we approach 4PM. We got a total of about 15-20cm of snow overnight, with more on the way this weekend.


----------



## johnp

9C in the noon hour .. an overcast sky, dry, light wind. Some clearing on the horizon.


----------



## SINC

-1C here now. Much melting today only to freeze solid tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some drifting snow, but nothing falling from the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C with a beautiful sunrise in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

One last nice day before our temperatures plummet for a few days again.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank today fresh white snow gleaming in the sun, cold and windy conditions. -13º feeling more like -23º, a fresh winter's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One last nice day before our temperatures plummet for a few days again.





BigDL said:


> Along the riverbank today fresh white snow gleaming in the sun, cold and windy conditions. -13º feeling more like -23º, a fresh winter's day.


I get a headache just thinking about temps this low. I am NOT a cold weather person. XX)


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> I get a headache just thinking about temps this low. I am NOT a cold weather person. XX)


Luckily for me I am a cold weather person, however my enjoyment falls sharply in the summers here. I would much prefer the natural air conditioning you receive in Lunenburg from the North Atlantic in summer, but then again not a fan of the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Luckily for me I am a cold weather person, however my enjoyment falls sharply in the summers here. I would much prefer the natural air conditioning you receive in Lunenburg from the North Atlantic in summer, but then again not a fan of the fog.


My wife is from Alberta, so bitterly cold temps do not phase her. This past summer was "hot", by Lunenburg standards, and we needed to have all of the windows in the house open at night, and employ the use of two small fans to make it more comfortable to sleep at night. I LOVE fog and to be able to walk in it along the harbor front, but my dogs hate it and sometimes refuse to go outside when it is thick and low to the ground.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> One last nice day before our temperatures plummet for a few days again.



No wonder my cousin hated living there many years ago, as those temps seem somewhat normal from her descriptions, and I guess one needs to add any wind chill to those temps.

Sort of brass balls expression temperatures…


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> My wife is from Alberta, so bitterly cold temps do not phase her. This past summer was "hot", by Lunenburg standards, and we needed to have all of the windows in the house open at night, and employ the use of two small fans to make it more comfortable to sleep at night. I LOVE fog and to be able to walk in it along the harbor front, but my dogs hate it and sometimes refuse to go outside when it is thick and low to the ground.


My sister-in-law is from Winnipeg Manitoba, on the day my wife and I wed, the temperature in Halifax never rose above -18ºC (0ºF,) the wind was calm and sun shone brilliantly.

Me and my wife did not were "overcoats," hats, gloves or any outer wear to go between the church and the car, from the car into the hotel for the reception.

My sister-in-law wore an Afghani coat, (sheep hide turned inside out, a coat she wore in Winnipeg all winter) hat, gloves the works. She was shivering all day and couldn't warm up. I inquired how could she be cold? I said that "she was from the land of Portage and Main at 40 below after all."

She informed me in Winnipeg it was colder and you could comfortably go off to sleep and your death. However In Halifax she said "you suffer all the way to your death with the damp
"warmer" cold." 

It is good to hear your wife has adjusted well to the damp cold.


----------



## johnp

I did four winters in Fairbanks, Alaska, and then 25 years in Atlantic Canada, before retiring and moving back here. So I know a bit about cold weather as well -- do not miss the weather in Atlantic Canada at all. We get bone-chilling 'damp-cold' here (much like in Halifax), but at least snow, if any, is very minimal. It was not that way when I was a kid and teen, we actually got a rather decent amount of snow back then, especially when I was a paperboy, and had to push my bike through it to deliver newspapers!!

Presently 8C here, as we approach 10am ... cloudy, but starting to clear, dry, light breeze. High of 8C forecasted, we'll beat that I suspect, we've hit 9C (or better) the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> My sister-in-law is from Winnipeg Manitoba, on the day my wife and I wed, the temperature in Halifax never rose above -18ºC (0ºF,) the wind was calm and sun shone brilliantly.
> 
> Me and my wife did not were "overcoats," hats, gloves or any outer wear to go between the church and the car, from the car into the hotel for the reception.
> 
> My sister-in-law wore an Afghani coat, (sheep hide turned inside out, a coat she wore in Winnipeg all winter) hat, gloves the works. She was shivering all day and couldn't warm up. I inquired how could she be cold? I said that "she was from the land of Portage and Main at 40 below after all."
> 
> She informed me in Winnipeg it was colder and you could comfortably go off to sleep and your death. However In Halifax she said "you suffer all the way to your death with the damp
> "warmer" cold."
> 
> It is good to hear your wife has adjusted well to the damp cold.


My wife hates the damp maritime cold, and would rather be in -40C windchills in AB and SK than -2C either in St.John's or here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My wife hates the damp maritime cold, and would rather be in -40C windchills in AB and SK than -2C either in St.John's or here in Lunenburg.



Oh come on Marc, treat her to another "rather" option she just might like… 

Just a possible example… hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh come on Marc, treat her to another "rather" option she just might like…
> 
> Just a possible example… hmmm…???


Looks a bit like our Caribbean retreat home.


----------



## pm-r

Oh right, I forgot, and if I recall, that's just part of your retreat abode and the doxie pool… nice…


----------



## SINC

We already reached out high for the day at -16° with a wind chill of -24° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh right, I forgot, and if I recall, that's just part of your retreat abode and the doxie pool… nice…


Swimming with doxies?!?!?!?XX)XX)XX) Yuk. They have their own "abode" and pool.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C this morning, but there are clear skies so it should be a nice sunny day.


----------



## BigDL

Clear. cold, windy and sunny, along the riverbank this morning -15º feels like -26º with strong breezes.


----------



## SINC

While EC says we're going to get to -14° TWN says we're at our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## johnp

5C, as we head to 9:30am ... bright and crispy this morning, still a mostly clear blue sky, but signs of clouds coming in, little to no wind. Rain coming, especially for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C as we inch towards 2PM.


----------



## SINC

We've already reached out high for the day and the winds are supposed to pick up with wind chill warnings predicting temps feeling like -40° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -2C with 20cm of snow being forecast with our temps going up to 0C. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cold along the riverbank with light snow in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

The winds have picked up and our wind chill now sits at -29°. Only another -11° to get to that forecast of -40° today as the wind will pick up even more after sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and ice crystals have started to fall. Snow will follow which should make the cleanup that much more difficult. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15cm of snow has fallen so far, and we should get another 5-10cm of snow by the time it stops around midnight. With -1C temps, the snow is not light, but with no wind, there is no drifting.


----------



## SINC

A brisk morning at -26° with the wind chill at -33° as we endure the coldest day of this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clearing skies. In total, we received 31cm of snow overnight. The plows have left a St. John's-like mound at the front of the driveway. and there is a foot of snow in the actual driveway. I know what I shall be doing all day. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

We've now slipped to -30° with a wind chill of -38°. I am staying inside today for sure.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cold along the riverbank with a chance of flurries, -6º feeling like -12º in the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with no windchill as I prepare to venture outside and tackle the driveway and the 31cm of snow. Wish me luck.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> 0C with no windchill as I prepare to venture outside and tackle the driveway and the 31cm of snow. Wish me luck.


Good luck, take frequent breaks and keep hydrated.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Good luck, take frequent breaks and keep hydrated.


Thank you for the advice, Dana. I just finished, but I took your advice even though I did not see it until just now. With +1C temps, I was actually sweating and warm outside and had to shed some layers of clothing. Still, the driveway is clear. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C temps with a bit of sunshine as we near 4PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We've now slipped to -30° with a wind chill of -38°. I am staying inside today for sure.



Maybe you could use this gal for your recent cold weather forecasts… :lmao: 
No sanction for BBC’s Carol Kirkwood over â€˜cold as f*ck' weather forecast


----------



## Dr.G.

0C under cloudy skies as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - 'Next one' headed to Maritimes, up to 20 cm snow possible - The Weather Network

The "super el Nino" this year was to mean colder temps and less snow for my area of Nova Scotia. So far, we have received warmer temps and more snow than even last year, which broke snowfall records set back in the winter of 1904/05. Strange ..................


----------



## SINC

A bit of relief from the bitter cold of the past few days, but if the winds pick up again, it will seem much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and overcast this morning. All is quiet in terms of snow.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> News - 'Next one' headed to Maritimes, up to 20 cm snow possible - The Weather Network
> 
> The "super el Nino" this year was to mean colder temps and less snow for my area of Nova Scotia. So far, we have received warmer temps and more snow than even last year, which broke snowfall records set back in the winter of 1904/05. Strange ..................


Further inland this has been a great el Nino. We have had less snow and for the most part relatively warmer temperatures this year as compared to last year.

Last year South-east New Brunswick failed to exceed any snowfall records when all around the Maritimes records were set. This means we had a hard winter last year but had our record setting snowfalls happened before in other winters.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank this AM. -8º feeling like -13º in the 9Km/h wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Further inland this has been a great el Nino. We have had less snow and for the most part relatively warmer temperatures this year as compared to last year.
> 
> Last year South-east New Brunswick failed to exceed any snowfall records when all around the Maritimes records were set. This means we had a hard winter last year but had our record setting snowfalls happened before in other winters.


Well, there is another foot of snow being forecast for Sat/Sun. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there is another foot of snow being forecast for Sat/Sun. We shall see.


 I should in be in Dartmouth for that experience. My daughter has a three month old baby so I shall be doing drive way cleanup. 

From your last storm the snow fall here left the salted walkway wet and a dusting of snow on the vehicles.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I should in be in Dartmouth for that experience. My daughter has a three month old baby so I shall be doing drive way cleanup.
> 
> From your last storm the snow fall here left the salted walkway wet and a dusting of snow on the vehicles.


We got hit with 31cm of snow here in Lunenburg, NS, Dana, and Halifax got 40cm of snow.


----------



## SINC

We've only warmed up by 2° as we approach noon, so little change is expected for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Sun dogs stretch across extremely cold Prairie skies - The Weather Network

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and the snow has just stopped. About 10cm of light snow has fallen tonight, so nothing major to clean up tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

-18° this morning with a high today of -12°.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank cold -13º feels like -23 in the 30 Km/h winds.


----------



## SINC

Now -17° as we await the sunrise with the daily high revised to -7° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C just after 12 noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and -5C just after 12 noon.



Hmmm… it looks foggy and snowing in the harbor there according to the webcams now at 1:30±.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… it looks foggy and snowing in the harbor there according to the webcams now at 1:30±.


It is snowing now, Patrick. One minute the sun is out and then we get blustery snow all over the place. No fog, however, at least now in my part of the community.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… it looks foggy and snowing in the harbor there according to the webcams now at 1:30±.


The sun was out 15 minutes ago, and now we are in the middle of a snow squall.


----------



## SINC

Still -14° as we head toward 2:00. There is no way we will reach EC's high of -7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C as we approach 5PM. A cold day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still -14° as we head toward 2:00. There is no way we will reach EC's high of -7° today.



I thought of you today and your EC forecast challenges when I came across and watched this Don:
https://www.facebook.com/thebalancedlifeteam/videos/842376329213644/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I thought of you today and your EC forecast challenges when I came across and watched this Don:
> https://www.facebook.com/thebalancedlifeteam/videos/842376329213644/


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C at just past 5AM.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning a mix of sun and cloud, windy, -11º feels like -22 in the wind. Chance of flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with the sun trying to shine. Lots of snow in the forecast for all of NS this weekend.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I thought of you today and your EC forecast challenges when I came across and watched this Don:
> https://www.facebook.com/thebalancedlifeteam/videos/842376329213644/


:clap:

That pretty much sums it up!

-14° this morning with a dusting of snow on sidewalks and a high today of -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-20° with a wind chill of -24° and a high of -3° today with flurries and heavy snow Friday and Saturday.


----------



## BigDL

Another cold and clear day along the riverbank. The winds are reduced this morning but becoming windier as the sun rises and provide more energy. -11º presently feeling like -19º in the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -4C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Clear with a lovely near full moon and -15° with a high today of -5°.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cold -14º with a feel like -22º, along the riverbank with a slight chance of flurries.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up 4° to -11° already and our high has been revised to -3° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

Currently -6° with light snow and a high today of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with clear skies. Should be another sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with 20+cm of snow on the way.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -4° on the way to a high today of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very blustery outside, with strong winds blowing about the 20cm of snow we received overnight. It is still snowing, with -4C temps. It is forecast to stop snowing sometime this morning, so I shall have a chance to use my snow blower in daylight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped 2° this morning, but I will take this weather over that of Dr. G. today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've dropped 2° this morning, but I will take this weather over that of Dr. G. today.


It is now all cleared away, and is now sunny and 0C.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting clip from someone living in Purcellville, VA , which is just west of DC. This is the sort of snow we get in Atlantic Canada when we get a nor'easter "snow bomb". 

https://www.facebook.com/ryanmcell/videos/958966481820/?pnref=story


----------



## SINC

We have reached our forecast high of -1°, so that is it for today.


----------



## SINC

Looks like we are in for a pretty nice week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -4C this morning.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Looks like we are in for a pretty nice week ahead.




My gosh Don, almost T-Shirt weather by comparison to what you've been getting…

Just maybe some Beer and BBQ out on the patio… but watch out for the snow falling off those big tall trees…

And those were some nice pretty pictures you posted a while ago, but might have been some neighbour's.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and very sunny with no wind. A fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We still sit at -9° near noon making it unlikely we will reach the forecast high of -1° today in spite of bright sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with lots of sunshine and blue skies and no wind.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with rain in store for us today and a high of +5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a beautiful moon overhead in the clear morning sky, and -4C temps. We are forecast to go up to +7C with some sunshine this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +4C and sunny here in Lunenburg at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and now +6C at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at 5PM, but some rain clouds have drifted on in for the forecasted overnight rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning out there with a high of 6° today. We got heavy rain last evening that covered everything in a layer of ice, but hopefully it will melt when the sun appears today. The ground is still so cold and frosty that sidewalks and driveways are now skating rinks. We are without TV as well with our dish LNBs covered in a thick enough layer of ice to prevent reception on Bell Satellite.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a bit of fog that replaced the overnight rain. Some snow melted away, but we are forecast to get some more this weekend. What Mother Nature takes away she gives back in return.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Blizzard_of_1888

Not even St. John's got this sort of snow while I was living there. Currently cloudy and 6C with snow slowly melting all over Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNthbGy_Wrk Love the colors of Lunenburg. Like a box of crayons.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and cloudy as we inch towards noon. A very mild and calm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 7C at just past 1PM. Amazing to watch the snow melting after each hour passes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to +4C at just past 8PM. Might go down to 0C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

California storms leave houses, apartments teetering at edge of eroding cliff - World - CBC News

Talk about having an "ocean view"!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonder how close they were to the water before the erosion took place over time?


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a high of +7° today, but we slide back into the cold in the days ahead.


----------



## CubaMark

*Zacatecas yesterday.*










Schools are closed until Tuesday under order from Civil Protection.

Why the hell didn't I pick a city closer to the beach....?


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *Zacatecas yesterday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schools are closed until Tuesday under order from Civil Protection.
> 
> Why the hell didn't I pick a city closer to the beach....?


Yikes. Stay warm and safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C as we near 11AM


----------



## SINC

Seven hours later and we remain at the same 0° temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C as we approach 2PM. That will be our high for the day I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as the sun is slowly setting in the west. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and a quiet night is in store for us before tomorrow's rain and snow event.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with rain clouds rolling on in for tomorrow's "fun and games".


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at just past 3AM with rain and snow on the way.


----------



## SINC

4° at 2:00 a.m. with a high today of 3° we have already surpassed that mark. EC says rain today, TWN says nope. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and a bit of fog. Rain and then snow are in the forecast for all of today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now 2° but our high has been bumped to 7° for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling. More rain and less snow is what we are hoping for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with big flake wet snow falling very fast now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with heavier snow falling. We should hit our forecasted 25cm by early morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are closing in on our 25cm of heavy wet snow. I have been out five times to shovel critical doors and pathways to keep an escape route open in the case of an emergency.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as the snow has stopped and the cleanup has begun.


----------



## SINC

-9° out there will have created a mess with all the melting yesterday. There is now a sea of ice on sidewalks and with more cold on the way. it will remain for quite a while. Should get to 0° today, but that will be little help.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and sunny as the 9AM cleanup begins.


----------



## fjnmusic

Hovering near zero later today. Can't complain too much for the end of January and very little snow. Watch your step though—it's icy out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2+C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam predicts 6 more weeks of winter.  Nova Scotia's most famous groundhog tells the world we're in for more winter weather. Forecast is for very sunny skies all over Nova Scotia for Tuesday, Feb. 2nd. :-(

Of course, SS dialed this one in from his winter den in Waycross, Georgia.

XX)tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Canadian groundhog dies days before Groundhog Day - The Weather Network

Not a good year for Canadian groundhogs ............. and least for the ones remaining in Canada for this year's Groundhog Day.


----------



## SINC

-3° and with a high today of -1°, little change to look forward too.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the sun breaking through the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +6C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +7C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +4C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning with flurries in the forecast and a high of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +4C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

We briefly hit +10C about an hour ago. It was nice to once again open up some windows and let some fresh air into the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with some clouds rolling on in.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Shubenacadie Sam is a famous Canadian groundhog who lives at the Shubenacadie Wildlife Park in the town of Shubenacadie, Nova Scotia. Every February 2nd, on Groundhog Day, Sam's shadow is closely observed at 08:00 AST to make the traditional prediction whether there will be an early spring. Due to Nova Scotia's Atlantic timezone, Sam makes the first Groundhog Day prediction in North America."

Looks like it is going to be sunny this morning all over Nova Scotia ....................... more winter lies ahead of us.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with light flurries and a high today of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning in Lunenburg, and very sunny all over Nova Scotia. So, no early Spring for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Newsflash ................ this just in ...................... Shubenacadie Sam doesn't see shadow, predicts early spring - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Mea culpa


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny along the riverbank, -5º light winds warming to -3º as the high.


----------



## SINC

Now -6° as we inch toward our high of -4°. Flurries have stopped without enough snow to even cover sidewalks, a mere feather dusting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very sunny as we approach noon.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cold, along the riverbank, -9º with sloppy weather on the way.


----------



## SINC

Cooler at -13° with a high today of -5° and flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and +4C as we near 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C with roaring winds and horizontal rain. All of the snow from my backyard is gone and most or the snow on the sides of my driveway, where I used the snow blower, is also nearly gone. The piles were waist deep and now they are ankle deep. Amazing for early Feb. here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

-12° this morning on the way to -3° with afternoon flurries.


----------



## BigDL

Warm, light showers along the riverbank, +9º on the way to a forecasted +13º. Shubenacadie Sam, North America's premier Ground Hog prognosticator got it right. Today is very much, spring like weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Warm, light showers along the riverbank, +9º on the way to a forecasted +13º. Shubenacadie Sam, North America's premier Ground Hog prognosticator got it right. Today is very much, spring like weather.


Same here. +12C and the rain has stopped for now. Hardly any snow on our property now. Still, more is bound to come, but for now, it is nice to be able to open up some windows and let in some fresh air.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Same here. +12C and the rain has stopped for now. Hardly any snow on our property now. Still, more is bound to come, but for now, it is nice to be able to open up some windows and let in some fresh air.


Yes but that's just typical of Spring in the Merrytimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Yes but that's just typical of Spring in the Merrytimes.


Well, I am still getting used to this sort of winter/spring situation here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Ingonish, Nova Scotia is currently the hot spot in Canada, currently sitting at 12.7º! Several temperature records have already been broken across the province! Lunenburg hit 12C about an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at 6PM. A light mist is falling so it has been a fine day, albeit with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and a balmy +10C as we near 9PM. Lots of rain are being forecast for all day tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy and just under +10C at 10AM.


----------



## SINC

-7° on the way to +3° which will only add to our ice woes. Sidewalks are so slippery no one is walking. To date, we have put down 40 kg of ice melt and we bought 20 kg more yesterday to try and keep the ice away to no avail. Melts every afternoon and freezes overnight making a fresh new skating rink.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> -7° on the way to +3° which will only add to our ice woes. Sidewalks are so slippery no one is walking. To date, we have put down 40 kg of ice melt and we bought 20 kg more yesterday to try and keep the ice away to no avail. Melts every afternoon and freezes overnight making a fresh new skating rink.



 Sorry to hear this, since it is dangerous for one and all.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain falling. It is supposed to rain all day, so it will hopefully take away the last of our snow. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Snow is falling gently along the riverbank, -1º as we're under a snowfall warning of up 35 cm.

Dr.G. however enjoys the gentle rain of an early spring, but that a Banana Belt for ya.


----------



## SINC

Now -5° on the way to a revised +5° and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Snow is falling gently along the riverbank, -1º as we under a snowfall warning of up 35 cm.
> 
> Dr.G. however enjoys the gentle rain of an early spring, but that a Banana Belt for ya.


Well, it is still +4C and the light rain is taking the last of the snow with it. More is being forecast for next week, but this time last year the drifts were chest high around my house. Now there is not enough to make one small snowman. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +4C with the light rain continuing. Since the ground never froze, it is all being absorbed rather than running into the streets and driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east. A nippy -3C but nothing to shovel or salt, which is nice.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 4° this morning and we have already surpassed our high for the day of 1°. Sigh, more ice to deal with.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and bright as the sunshine glints off the 40 cm or so of snow that fell yesterday and into the wee hours of this morning. 

It was a good snowfall with a short time of blowing snow, so very little drifting. Which could have been a problem as the snow was of a dryer variety. 

-9º feels like -17º in the stiff breeze, however out of the wind, the sun already provides a fair amount of heat.


----------



## SINC

Sunny without a cloud in the sky and now at 5°. EC insists it will snow, but the radar is as clear as the skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with sunny blue skies and just a bit of a breeze. Lots of snow is being forecast for next week, but at least all of the snow from Jan. to now is gone, so there will be lots of room to put it somewhere around the house. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Overcast and 4° this morning and we have already surpassed our high for the day of 1°. Sigh, more ice to deal with.



I don't know if these type ideas help with your ice problem, but it looks almost like using a fly swatter when one needs a flame thrower, or a salt and sand spreader:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0jWmGyZxrc[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C as we inch towards 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-1° under clear skies and with a high today of +1° little change ahead.


----------



## BigDL

Solid overcast along the riverbank this morning, -1º light winds with a slight chance of snow flurries before the next low pressure system comes for a visit tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Now -3° as we head in the wrong direction, temperature wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C at 11AM ................ with a huge snow storm, bringing up to 40cm of snow, due to start at this time tomorrow and lasting until Tuesday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and +6C is making this a great afternoon.


----------



## SINC

+2° at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> +2° at just past noon.


Will this take away all of your snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at just past 7PM. The calm before the storm. We are now under a blizzard warning, with 35cm of snow falling on just Monday alone, and 10-15cm more to fall on Tuesday .............. all whipped about by 75kph winds. Hopefully, the lights will remain on. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-1° out there under partial cloud and a high of 8° today. TWC calling for cloudy periods while EC says precip of some kind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we prepare for up to 40cm of windblown snow.


----------



## BigDL

A light dusting of fluffy snow in anticipation of 15 to 20 cm of snow we shall receive from the next low swinging by the region. Solid overcast -6 and the air is damp and feels colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just brought my dogs in from their last romp outside on open grass in the backyard as the hail has started. These ice pellets are coming horizontally out of the north east, and the heavy snow will follow .................... all day today and into tomorrow afternoon. Much of Nova Scotia has shut down already pending this storm, and might not open up until Wed. or Thursday. We shall see.

Currently, it is -2C so this snow will be heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are in full blown blizzard mode ................

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We are in full blown blizzard mode ................
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg



WOW!! Quite a change from about an hour or so ago when I took a look earlier Marc.

And it seems that they have changed their webcam page quite a bit.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> -1° out there under partial cloud and a high of 8° today. TWC calling for cloudy periods while EC says precip of some kind.


Now up to 4° and a revised high of 7°. Not a trace of precip at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!! Quite a change from about an hour or so ago when I took a look earlier Marc.
> 
> And it seems that they have changed their webcam page quite a bit.


It is called a "snow bomb" ............. it suddenly drops upon us ........ like a bomb. I can't see across the street from my window.


----------



## Dr.G.

I keep digging out paths for my dogs every few hours, and it fills in after an hour or so. Took them out when I was able to dig out one last path for the night. Sadly, the winds will be getting stronger overnight, and there will be even more snow from midnight until about 9AM. We shall see. 

Currently -4C at just past 10PM.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank, snow has increased blowing overnight, not much accumulation thankfully. Only four and a half centimetres fell yesterday and more in the wee hours today.The snow seems dry and is not settling. The walkway to the front door the snow would hardly be over your boot for all that has fallen since yesterday. 

The temperature is -5º feels like -13º, snow and blowing snow, in winds up to 44Km/h so it is not very pleasant outside if someone were walking and the conditions would make making driving dangerous.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow finally stopped falling and I have spent the past three hours clearing away my driveway of the drifting snow and digging paths for my dogs in the backyard. Hot coffee if the name of the game right now., although it is +1C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning on th way to 2° with flurries.


----------



## BigDL

-8º, clear skies and light wind along the riverbank today. The sun, already has some warmth, shining in through the windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and +3C this afternoon. A dull day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 0° with EC still insisting it will snow, in spite of the evidence on their own radar map.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and still overcast as we inch towards 4PM.


----------



## SINC

-6° with a couple inches of snow on the ground and more on the way today with a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C with clear skies. Should be a nice sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Nice to see the sun again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Nice to see the sun again. Helps to raise the spirits.


----------



## BigDL

You can say (said) that again. 

Under cloudy skies, light snowshowers are falling, along the riverbank.-6º light winds going for a high of -3º.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C, our high for the day, and still mostly sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C at we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

Lots more snow in store for us in the coming week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C this morning with some very light snow.


----------



## BigDL

Brisk along the riverbank this morning, -21º (feeling like -26º) under mostly cloudy skies and light winds.


----------



## SINC

Now -4° on the way to +4° by afternoon with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -4° on the way to +4° by afternoon with more snow.


Do you still have much snow on the ground?


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C and we had about 5cm of snow fall today. Since it is so cold the snow is like dust.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cold and blustery outside, with -8C temps and lots of fresh snow falling from the sky.


----------



## fjnmusic

Not too shabby. Currently about -3 on the way to a high of +4. I just saw that Ottawa is -41 with wind chill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDL

Cold, windy and cloudy this morning along the riverbank. -18º with the wind blowing at 26 Km/h and that feels like -29º.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Cold, windy and cloudy this morning along the riverbank. -18º with the wind blowing at 26 Km/h and that feels like -29º.


Somewhat the same here, Dana, with -10C temps and a -21C windchill. The snow has stopped falling, but is being whipped all about by the wind. Luckily, due to the extreme cold, it is easy to shovel ............... just by pushing it aside.


----------



## SINC

Now -1° and high thin cloud has obscured the sunrise. A few lingering flurries remain in the area with a new high of 5° for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C as the sun is now shining as we near 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Somewhat the same here, Dana, with -10C temps and a -21C windchill. The snow has stopped falling, but is being whipped all about by the wind. Luckily, due to the extreme cold, it is easy to shovel ............... just by pushing it aside.



I couldn't help it Marc… sorry…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I couldn't help it Marc… sorry…


:lmao::clap:

Is all your snow gone yet? Saw some clips on the news from Calgary, and all that was visible was brown grass.


----------



## pm-r

Hi Marc, and you might be thinking of my son and his family but they live in Okotoks, just south of Calgary, and I still live in Brentwood Bay BC, on southern Vancouver Island overlooking Saanich Inlet. (One of the only true Fjords in North America I was told.)


----------



## fjnmusic

Depending on which weather app I use, it's either all 4's for the next few days or closer to 0. Currently b/w +3 and +4, snow melting again, making the streets quite slippery in residential areas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyall

It's only -10C in Winnipeg, which is pretty nice for this time of year. But damn, that sure FEELS colder than the plus 25 to plus 30 I just came back from in Cuba!! It's amazing how fast you can get wimpy when it comes to cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hi Marc, and you might be thinking of my son and his family but they live in Okotoks, just south of Calgary, and I still live in Brentwood Bay BC, on southern Vancouver Island overlooking Saanich Inlet. (One of the only true Fjords in North America I was told.)


Mea culpa, Patrick. I was actually thinking of Don with my question.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C at just past 6PM. The coldest day of the year here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -1° on the way to 4° with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is a bitterly cold -15C this morning. Amazingly, the forecast is for +8C and rain tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

-16º, windy feels like -27º going for a high of -11º today but tomorrow along the riverbank like Lunenburg the temperature should shoot up to +8º and stormy weathers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C at the magic moment of 3:33PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and our overnight snow has changed to rain.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with flurries at -4° on the way up to +4° today.


----------



## BigDL

+1º and light rain showers along the riverbank. Temperature heading for +10º this afternoon then staying warm overnight until late tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Jumped up to 0° as snow begins to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about 5cm of snow overnight. Then it changed to rain. It is now sunny and +8C and all the snow is gone. In fact, of the 150cm of snow that we have received this winter, about 75cm of snow remains on the grass in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny, very windy and +9C temps as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C at just past 2PM. The wind has died down and I was outside in a tee shirt watching my dogs play in the ever decreasing snow in the back yard.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of 4° with bright sunshine over the noon hour, so we will likely surpass it by a couple of degrees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +10C as some clouds have started to roll in from the south. Rain is being forecast for overnight. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C as heavy rains are coming our way overnight. That should take away even more snow .............. to which I say, "Good riddance".


----------



## BigDL

High winds, warm temperatures and heavy rain teamed up overnight, to clear much of the snow, along the riverbank. Temperatures ranged in the 8º to 10º from the huge low that left the Eastern Ontario area with over 40 cm.

We shall commence a temperature rollercoaster +8º presently and heading downward to -9º by tomorrow morning. Rising to -5º Thursday, then dropping to -17º by Friday morning. On the weekend, along the riverbank, the temperatures shall rise to be in plus territory once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

"High winds, warm temperatures and heavy rain teamed up overnight, to clear much of the snow ...." Same here, Dana. I was shocked to see how much snow disappeared overnight. Good riddance, I say. Currently it is +9C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning on the way to 3° by this afternoon with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with thick fog rolling in off of the Atlantic at noon.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> "High winds, warm temperatures and heavy rain teamed up overnight, to clear much of the snow ...." Same here, Dana. I was shocked to see how much snow disappeared overnight. Good riddance, I say. Currently it is +9C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


Marc, the benefits of living in a Banana belt, closer to the equator than the North Pole...and then there's "ShubieSam's" prediction. 

We're down to 4.7º as of the noon report from EC, we shall be in the "fridget" temperatures soon enough I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Marc, the benefits of living in a Banana belt, closer to the equator than the North Pole...and then there's "ShubieSam's" prediction.
> 
> We're down to 4.7º as of the noon report from EC, we shall be in the "fridget" temperatures soon enough I fear.


Well, we are up to +11C in sunshine this afternoon, so Sam shall live another day.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly clear skies along the riverbank, cool -5º with a chance of flurries. High for today of -2º becoming very cold to night dropping to -15º overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C. Should be a nice sunny day today.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -3° on the way to 5° with flurries in each of the next three days.


----------



## SINC

An interesting read:

What happened to the "Godzilla" El Niño? - CBS News


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very sunny at noon. A great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny, no wind at all and +5C temps. There is now enough snow to make about four snow balls in the whole back yard. Amazing what some warm temps, rain and sunshine can do to the snow here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Golf clubs are swinging as winter temps soar in Alberta - The Weather Network

Anyone for some golf???????


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBP-dhQ7EP4

Interesting weather-related info.


----------



## SINC

It appears there is much snow in our immediate future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a nippy -3C this morning. Should be lots of sunshine today to warm things up a bit. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Nice to see the snow all gone. -2C with lots of sunshine as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/globalhalifax/videos/971413366228898/

I was living in St.John's, NL when White Juan hit Halifax. We were pounded with 35cm of snow the next day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> Nice to see the snow all gone. -2C with lots of sunshine as we approach noon.




Marc. Quite a difference from the shot I took Jan 30 that I forgot but was going to ask you what they use to clear the dock as it does a good job but it sure seems to have a wide tire track looking at the shot.

Maybe a small Bobcat or John Deere skid steer type loader or…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc. Quite a difference from the shot I took Jan 30 that I forgot but was going to ask you what they use to clear the dock as it does a good job but it sure seems to have a wide tire track looking at the shot.
> 
> Maybe a small Bobcat or John Deere skid steer type loader or…???


Very true .......... and a year ago the snow was waist deep along the dock. What you see in that picture was cleared by a small Bobcat that is used to clear away the sidewalks downtown.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with clear skies and a sun that is slowly setting in the west.


----------



## SINC

-11° with a wind chill of -17° makes if a chilly morning out there after a week of above zero temps. A high of -2° today with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clear skies. Should be another nice day in this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA satellite images of Maritimes show green winter compared to last year - Nova Scotia - CBC News

What a difference a year makes here in the Maritimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C. A dull afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We remain at -11° with no change in the past six hours, other than the wind has die down a wee bit and the wind chill is now only -13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

" ... and the wind chill is now only -13°. " Only?!?!?!  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C.


----------



## SINC

We got about an inch of snow so far with more to come tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +5C this morning. A quiet way to end the week.


----------



## SINC

We have reached our high for the say at 2° and we have about 4 inches of freshly fallen snow overnight, I doubt the temperature is enough to melt this snow today, so some shovelling will have to take place.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have reached our high for the say at 2° and we have about 4 inches of freshly fallen snow overnight, I doubt the temperature is enough to melt this snow today, so some shovelling will have to take place.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have reached our high for the say at 2° and we have about 4 inches of freshly fallen snow overnight, I doubt the temperature is enough to melt this snow today, so some shovelling will have to take place.


Good luck.


----------



## BigDL

Drizzle, fog and rain along the riverbank, a cloudy 4ºC going for a high of 7º.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C as we approach 1PM. The fog has lifted but no sunshine is in sight. Still, it is a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C at just past 4PM. Turning into a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C at just before 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies with a bright moon and -4° as we head for a high today of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C this morning. A year ago today it was a different story all around my house. Now, you could not make a single snowball with the snow since there is none to be found in my neighborhood.


----------



## BigDL

A sunny, windy, cold day along the riverbank. -8º feels like -16º but the suns rays provide much heat even low in the sky for the time of day and year.

The high temperature for the day is -5º.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C this morning.


----------



## fjnmusic

Weather App says high of +4 today, Weather Network App says +1. We shall see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and +2C this morning. A year ago today it was a different story all around my house. Now, you could not make a single snowball with the snow since there is none to be found in my neighborhood.


Marc thats how our yard looked "before" we got snow last year. The "before" would be typical of snow in February most winters. Here's the view, out our front door of "before" and "after."

First photo Feb. 03rd, 2015 and the second photo was taken Feb. 16th 2015. The drift in front of the door was over 6 foot ( 1.8 meters)

There is today, snow in and surrounding the yard, where it had piled up (drifted or cleared) enough to make a small snowman. And by small I mean over three apples tall.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Marc thats how our yard looked "before" we got snow last year. The "before" would be typical of snow in February most winters. Here's the view, out our front door of "before" and "after."
> 
> First photo Feb. 03rd, 2015 and the second photo was taken Feb. 16th 2015. The drift in front of the door was over 6 foot ( 1.8 meters)
> 
> There is today, snow in and surrounding the yard, where it had piled up (drifted or cleared) enough to make a small snowman. And by small I mean over three apples tall.


You win. Last year, Lunenburg received a record 12 feet of snow, breaking the record 11 feet set in 1904-05. St. John's, by comparison, averages 13 feet of snow each winter. Your pics look like a harsh St. John's winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - Brief: Strongest winter storm of the year moves closer - The Weather Network

Yikes. This could have been a big snow storm event for eastern Canada were it not for the rain in most parts.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> You win. Last year, Lunenburg received a record 12 feet of snow, breaking the record 11 feet set in 1904-05. St. John's, by comparison, averages 13 feet of snow each winter. Your pics look like a harsh St. John's winter.


Sadly we did not "set" any records last year. Surrounding South-East New Brunswick long standing records were broken. Charlottetown PEI, Saint John NB, Fredericton, Halifax and Lunenburg beat their old best or is that worst snow totals.

I believe the records were set in the late 80's, and in particular February 1992 in particular, 153 cm, fell over a three day period starting just before mid-night Friday, the majority of the snow fell on a Saturday and continued into Sunday, still stands as the record.

Yep! 1992


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> News - Brief: Strongest winter storm of the year moves closer - The Weather Network
> 
> Yikes. This could have been a big snow storm event for eastern Canada were it not for the rain in most parts.


Thankfully this weather event shall be tempered by El Neño, however it was a storm like this teaming up with the "Little Boy" caused the destructive 1998 Ice Storm through Quebec, Ontario and the Maritimes.

So we shall have to be careful of our wishes.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Sadly we did not "set" any records last year. Surrounding South-East New Brunswick long standing records were broken. Charlottetown PEI, Saint John NB, Fredericton, Halifax and Lunenburg beat their old best or is that worst snow totals.
> 
> I believe the records were set in the late 80's, and in particular February 1992 in particular, 153 cm, fell over a three day period starting just before mid-night Friday, the majority of the snow fell on a Saturday and continued into Sunday, still stands as the record.
> 
> Yep! 1992


Now that is a true weekend of snow. St. John's once got 155cm of snow in a nine day period. That was back in the infamous Winter of 2000-01, when it started to snow in mid-Nov. and did not stop until early June.

"The winter of 2000–01 was perhaps the most memorable season on record for St. John’s,
Newfoundland. Canada's most easterly city broke its all-time record for total snowfall, with
648.4cm (more than 21 feet), making it not only the highest total snowfall over 130 years of
record but also the highest all-time snowfall among all major Canadian cities. In addition, an
abnormally high frequency of winter storms and record high snowbanks had a significant impact
on the city. Schools and businesses were frequently closed under blizzard conditions and
municipal budgets ballooned as a consequence of snow clearing operations. Meanwhile,
successive storms frequently provided front page or lead stories in the media and the march
toward the all-time snowfall record captured provincial and national attention."


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Thankfully this weather event shall be tempered by El Neño, however it was a storm like this teaming up with the "Little Boy" caused the destructive 1998 Ice Storm through Quebec, Ontario and the Maritimes.
> 
> So we shall have to be careful of our wishes.


Very true, Dana. Be VERY careful what you wish for when it comes to winter weather. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a chilly -4C at just past 7AM. Should be a nice sunny day later on.


----------



## SINC

Clear and -1° with little change, a high of +1°.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, cold with calm winds along the riverbank. -14º of a high temperature of -6º for today.

The preverbal calm before the storm with the works expected from the massive low pressure system and warming temperatures out of the south on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Bright and sunny, cold with calm winds along the riverbank. -14º of a high temperature of -6º for today.
> 
> The preverbal calm before the storm with the works expected from the massive low pressure system and warming temperatures out of the south on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.


That same system is approaching us here in the Atlantic coast of Nova Scotia, with lots of rain in the forecast. We shall see.

Currently, very sunny and 0C as we approach noon.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> That same system is approaching us here in the Atlantic coast of Nova Scotia, with lots of rain in the forecast. We shall see.
> 
> Currently, very sunny and 0C as we approach noon.


This low pressure system is approaching Southern Ontario and Quebec as well, it seems to be something of a MONSTER Storm, with something for everyone.


----------



## SINC

A bright sunny day with a gentle breeze, but we've fallen back a degree to -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at 4PM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> This low pressure system is approaching Southern Ontario and Quebec as well, it seems to be something of a MONSTER Storm, with something for everyone.


The forecast is for up to 2 inches of rain in a 36 hour period for this part of Nova Scotia. Still, others will be getting snow, so I wish them good luck and safe conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at 7AM and it feels like the rain is about to start at any minute.


----------



## SINC

A bit nippy at -8° this morning on the way to -1° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain right now. Lots more rain is in the forecast as well as temps as high as +11C for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy -2º along the riverbank snow to start this morning and rain to follow with freezing sandwiched in between as temperatures rise above freezing to +1º.


----------



## SINC

We've now fallen to -11° but the good news is the high has been moved up to 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the rain falling a bit harder now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C and the rain has stopped for now. Very balmy outside at just after 7AM.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 7° today.


----------



## BigDL

The sky is brighter, now with small breaks in the clouds, along the riverbank. 

We're nearing an apex of the temperature rollercoaster presently at +11º with the apex projected to be 15º this afternoon. By early Saturday morning the temperature should be at the trough of -12º. The temperature shall bounce around from winter to spring like over the weekend into next week.


----------



## SINC

As usual with the fall before sunrise, we've dropped a couple of degrees to -7 so we need a 14° swing to reach our high of +7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with strong winds and just a bit of rain. Feels like Spring, especially with the fact that there is not a bit of snow anywhere I can see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmest weather in Canada today is in Nova Scotia, by a long shot - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Rain and +13C here as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and +12C as we near 4PM. The rain comes and goes each hour.


----------



## SINC

-1° under clear skies and a high today of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, very windy and +6C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy along the riverbank this morning. Windy and damp +3º witch seems to be the high temperature for today. From now until tomorrow the temperature heads into a trough of -13º by morning. Brrrr out spring like back into winter like temperatures.


----------



## SINC

As usual we have fallen back a couple of degrees before the dawn and not sit at -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is breaking through the cloud cover bringing the temps up to +8C as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

2° with flurries or wet snow today and a high of 5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy -3C this morning. Lots of sunshine should be in the forecast for today. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy and cold along the riverbank today. Warming to -1º this afternoon as the cold wind from the west swings around to a warmer wind from the southwest.


----------



## SINC

4° with showers and a new high of 6°. Smells like spring out there, yet it will be -15° Monday morning when I leave for Red Deer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +4C as we inch towards 5PM. This morning, I was out sitting in my back yard with my dogs and listening to song birds. Very early for this time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning and overcast. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -2° and with a high today of -1° not much change.


----------



## BigDL

At the melting freezing point of 0º under cloudy skies along the riverbank and a goodly chance of flurries it's a quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 0° with a revised high of +2° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C. A great afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and +11C at 4PM. Records for warm temps for this day in Feb. are falling all over Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

Winter has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with clear skies and a half moon high in the southern skies. Should be another nice warm and sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, light winds blow along the riverbank this morning -3º presently. The ground received a cover of snow overnight. The temperature today is forecast to rocket to late spring like temperatures of 12º. So much for the light snow cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +10C as we inch towards 10AM. Still feels like Spring.


----------



## SINC

A chilly day and it is still snowing. I hope the QE 2 highway is clear for a trip to Red Deer.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A chilly day and it is still snowing. I hope the QE 2 highway is clear for a trip to Red Deer.



Traffic webcams show the road to be clear and very light traffic but no doubt some slippery places with those temps.

I haven't travelled there, but it sure looks like it's pretty straight and fairly level.

Watch out for the crazy drivers.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C at just past 2PM. On a dare from my wife, I put on shorts and a tee shirt and started to rake up the winter thatch from the back garden. She thought I would be cold in these temps, but I wasn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia was the warmest place in Canada today. It hit +13C here in Lunenburg, and +18C in Wolfville, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy and +4C temps, with yesterday's strong winds having died down to a gentle breeze this morning.


----------



## SINC

-13° here in Red Deer this morning, A high of 3° today back home by the time I get there.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud along he riverbank. -1º presently which is our high for the day as this temperature shall remain steady for the day.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 1° as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C as we inch towards 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a beautiful red sky in the east ................... "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." Rain is in the forecast, so there might be some truth in this expression. Still, it is a calm +2C at 7AM.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to 0° with snow both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some of the forecasted rain now falling.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank under rainy skies it's +3ºC.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to a beautiful red sky in the east ................... "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning." Rain is in the forecast, so there might be some truth in this expression. Still, it is a calm +2C at 7AM.




Boy, sure some change as I just had a look at your webcam, and it's sure raining, wet, and very windy with lots of white caps in the harbor now!!!

Red sky was right it seems… I sure wouldn't want to be out there boating…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, sure some change as I just had a look at your webcam, and it's sure raining, wet, and very windy with lots of white caps in the harbor now!!!
> 
> Red sky was right it seems… I sure wouldn't want to be out there boating…


+7C with strong winds and lots of rain. Yes, I would not want to be out in Lunenburg Harbor today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain, strong winds and +10C temps


----------



## Dr.G.

+9 at just past 10PM. The rain is slowly stopping.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way up to 5° this morning, a nice day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -3C temps this morning. Should be a nice day when the sun starts to shine.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy and cold along the riverbank. -13º feels like -25ºC with winds blowing up over 50 km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a bit of wind and it is still -3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with some strong wind gusts and it is still -3C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C at just past 6AM this morning. It feels like it is going to snow .................. which is in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

-3° under clear skies with a high today of 8° and possible double digit highs tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank, under sunny clear skies it is very cold -16º, feeling like -24ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C as we inch towards 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a day or so makes. Earlier in the week it was sunny and warm. Then, the snow started to fall yesterday night and it is still raging outside. About 20cm is down but the winds are so strong that drifting is starting in some places that is waist deep. Hopefully the forecast is correct and it will stop by this afternoon so I can go out with my snow blower and clear away the driveway. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -3° with a sunny high today of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and the snow is still falling horizontally. Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy, windy and clear along the riverbank. -6º going on a high temperature -4º.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with strong wind gusts and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with clear skies and lots of sunshine in the forecast for today.


----------



## SINC

-3° under clear skies and headed up to 8° this Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

A very foggy morning at 0° but the sun has broken through and it look like a great day out there. That in spite of EC insisting it is raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with blue skies and lots of sun as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a high of 5° and about 4 inches of freshly fallen snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with clear skies and lots of sunshine in the forecast for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny skies and +3C at just past 10AM. Some of the snow is melting away.


----------



## SINC

Still 0° where it has been stuck since yesterday afternoon when the snow began.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this afternoon it is like a spring day. No snow in the yard, +3º under variable skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C under sunny skies at just past 3PM. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies everywhere and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -1° on the way to 4° with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and -1° on the way to 4° with more snow today.


 We all want to see the end to snow throughout Canada.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning, a light dusting of snow offering a look, more akin to a super heavy frost than a snowfall. Another early spring like day 0º presently on a high temperature of +3ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +7C at 10AM. A fine day for us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +1C this morning. Might get some rain today. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Under cloudy skies, along the riverbank, a mix of precipitation shall soon be falling this morning and this afternoon. The precipitation shall include snow, ice pellets, freezing rain and rain as the temperature warms to a high of 8º, presently -4ºC.


----------



## SINC

A great week ahead for us.


----------



## CubaMark

Well, we didn't hit the -3 that was forecast (currently +3 in Zacatecas), but the hilltops are snow-covered and it sure as heck ain't warm. Some schools have cancelled classes, various daycares too (which causes no end of trouble for women / single parents who have to work). Ah, Mexico....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Well, we didn't hit the -3 that was forecast (currently +3 in Zacatecas), but the hilltops are snow-covered and it sure as heck ain't warm. Some schools have cancelled classes, various daycares too (which causes no end of trouble for women / single parents who have to work). Ah, Mexico....


 Que lastima, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C as we near 1PM.


----------



## CubaMark

*And then we get this at midday:*


















Freakin' Mexico, man....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> *And then we get this at midday:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin' Mexico, man....


Yikes!!!!!!!!! Stay warm and safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C and sunny as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with cloudy skies. Still, a quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny day out there at 9° as we approach the supper hour. What a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A beautiful sunny day out there at 9° as we approach the supper hour. What a great day.


It was the same here, Sinc. We got the BBQ out for some steaks and red wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A beautiful sunny day out there at 9° as we approach the supper hour. What a great day.


Is all of your snow gone? Our snow is slowly melting away once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a red sky in the east. Since rain is forecast for later today and tomorrow morning I guess the saying "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning" is accurate. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning under clear skies and a spring like day ahead at 11° for a high.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cool -1º with a chance of showers along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a bit of fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C as the fog has lifted at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with ice pellets pelting everything. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## SINC

Spring like weather continues at 4° with a high today of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with the morning snow finally stopping. Only a few centimeters fell, so nothing to shovel.


----------



## fjnmusic

High today of 11 or 7, depending on which weather app you use. Currently +3 and most of the snow has melted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C here at just past 1PM, with much of this morning's snow melting away as the sun tries to shine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool -2C this morning with clear skies. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 12° today. About half the winter snow is now melted on local lawns, all of it with southern exposure and that in the shade soon to follow at these temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 4° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 12° today. About half the winter snow is now melted on local lawns, all of it with southern exposure and that in the shade soon to follow at these temperatures.


:clap: Spring has arrived in AB. Send it this way. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

Under mostly sunny skies at -6ºC, when the clouds thicken and temperatures rise to +4ºC, along the riverbank the rain shower shall fall later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with sunshine this morning. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C as more and more snow melts. Hopefully, by the middle of next week it shall all be gone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly cloudy and a nice +5C this morning. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

2° with light rain this morning and that is forecast to continue for the next three days. That might even melt all of our snow that is left.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning it's mostly cloudy +3ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +11C. There is only enough snow on my property to make about 20 snowballs. How I hope that this is the end of our snow for this Winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The last of the snow on my property melted away today in the sunshine and mild temps. Good riddance.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and +11C. There is only enough snow on my property to make about 20 snowballs. How I hope that this is the end of our snow for this Winter. We shall see.




WOW, you sure had some nice springlike temps there, and we haven't got above 6-8C lately, but sure lots of cloud, wind and rain and repeat…

Getting a bit boring here with the same old stuff… at least some daffs, tulips and flowering trees brightened things a bit…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW, you sure had some nice springlike temps there, and we haven't got above 6-8C lately, but sure lots of cloud, wind and rain and repeat…
> 
> Getting a bit boring here with the same old stuff… at least some daffs, tulips and flowering trees brightened things a bit…


We are getting a few buds on the trees, and my neighbor has some small snow drop plants and a few crocus coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies, so it should be a fine sunny day when the sun rises. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° with flurries today and a high of +3°.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly sunny and cool along the riverbank -7º feeling like -10ºC heading for 0ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very sunny at 10AM. Shaping up to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +4C. A fine afternoon has been had by one and all here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with +3C temps and morning clouds.


----------



## SINC

-1° with snow in our forecast and a high today of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and still cloudy. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain falling. It should start to pour soon and will keep falling until early this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Dark and gloomy with rain showers along the riverbank. Currently +1ºC.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to 6° today with scattered flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with off and on heavy rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +8C and the rain has finally stopped falling.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 3° now, but the wind is bitterly cold. That is due to the 15 cm of snow that fell and continues to fall about 100 km outside the city to the NW, North and East.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sunny and 3° now, but the wind is bitterly cold. That is due to the 15 cm of snow that fell and continues to fall about 100 km outside the city to the NW, North and East.


 Was all of your snow gone, so that this is just a few inches of snow on top of non-frozen lawn?


----------



## Dr.G.

Don't put your boots away… | CTV Atlantic News

Bug humbar. At least it is currently +9C at 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Was all of your snow gone, so that this is just a few inches of snow on top of non-frozen lawn?


No snow here it was over 100 km away. Most of our snow is gone. Just drifts or shovelled piles in the shade remain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No snow here it was over 100 km away. Most of our snow is gone. Just drifts or shovelled piles in the shade remain.


Good to hear. After a springlike day today, we are being told to prepare for 15cm of new snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with clear skies and a nice half moon overhead. Lots of stars can be seen ............. where tomorrow looking skywards will being snowflakes.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with more flurries today and a high of just 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning, with ice pellets, snow, sleet and then rain in the forecast for today. Yuk.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, chance of snow along the riverbank today -3ºC.


----------



## SINC

Our snowfall has migrated to the east, so skies will now clear and the sun will be out come the sunrise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wet snow falling here in Lunenburg, but with +3C temps, nothing is sticking.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and foggy. All of the snow that fell off and on today is now gone. Good riddance.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## BigDL

Snow falling along the riverbank this morning -3ºC.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly -9° this morning on the way to a sunny high today of 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with the sun trying to peek through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out at noon for a bit and it hit +10C. Then, the rain clouds returned and it is now back to +8C with a light rain falling at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the sun is once again starting to shine with temps at just about +10C once again. A big snow storm is headed our way, or so Environment Canada is forecasting. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring officially arrives at 1:30 am Sunday, so officially, Monday is the first full day of spring ....... and it is being predicted that Mother Nature will Spring a Nor'easter on us here in this part of Nova Scotia with up to 15cm of fresh snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C this morning. Should be a nice sunny day. The calm before the storm??? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!! I was just listening to The Weather Network. Now it seems as it a "weather bomb" Nor'easter is headed our way with 20-30+cm of snow forecast for Monday, with very strong winds. Goodbye to the first day of Spring.


----------



## BigDL

Interestingly EC still only has a "Special Weather Statement In Effect" for this "weather bomb." A local weather person on CTV has been going on almost all week about this storm that was yet to form off Cape Hatteras, North Carolina.

Presently along the riverbank there is a mix of sun and clouds -10ºC.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 7° to start the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Interestingly EC still only has a "Special Weather Statement In Effect" for this "weather bomb." A local weather person on CTV has been going on almost all week about this storm that was yet to form off Cape Hatteras, North Carolina.
> 
> Presently along the riverbank there is a mix of sun and clouds -10ºC.


Each time I look, various spots in the maritime provinces are getting more and more snowfall on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently a chilly +3C with some sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning under scattered cloud with a high today of 6°, but a return to winter tomorrow and Tuesday with snow and freezing temperatures,


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies above with -3C temps, but there is a beautiful red sky in the east .................. a foreshadowing of the "snow bomb" that is forecast for tomorrow. Up to 30cm of snow is being forecast now for most of Nova Scotia. Hello Spring ..........................


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning it seem it's the calm before the storm. Bright and sunny with a moderate UV Index light winds -9ºC. A lovely late winter's day.

An EC snowfall warning of up to 20 cm of snow for Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny here with +3C temps .............. a bit of a respite before the big snowstorm being forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies above with -3C temps, but there is a beautiful red sky in the east .................. a foreshadowing of the "snow bomb" that is forecast for tomorrow. Up to 30cm of snow is being forecast now for most of Nova Scotia. Hello Spring ..........................



I would suspect that the red sky may just be some doing of the Devil and his sick fire and brimstone idea of starting your first few days of Spring with a big dump of snow…

At least he's providing you with a pretty forewarning… red sky in the morning… and all that.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would suspect that the red sky may just be some doing of the Devil and his sick fire and brimstone idea of starting your first few days of Spring with a big dump of snow…
> 
> At least he's providing you with a pretty forewarning… red sky in the morning… and all that.


Yes, that has been the case for all of my 39 years here in the Atlantic Provinces. We shall all have to take warning as this weather bomb of snow and ice pellets slowly approaches us. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of wet snow falling, once again turning everything while. Welcome to Springtime in the Maritimes.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, calm winds, -6ºC along the riverbank presently, awaiting on the snow and winds from the winter storm to commence should not be a long wait as the snow is forecast to fall this morning.


----------



## SINC

Winter has returned for the next four days with plenty of snow. Welcome to spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow, ice pellets and freezing rain have been the name of the game since 5AM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the winds have shifted and nothing is falling from the sky. The temps are up to +4C right now, so the 10cm of snow, 3cm of ice pellets, coated by some freezing rain is now starting to melt. Good riddance ................


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with fairly clear skies. With some sunshine being forecast for tomorrow, we should see the last of today's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -2C as we inch towards dawn.


----------



## BigDL

The day breaks cold, -7ºC feeling like -13º with the wind, clear and sunny this morning along the riverbank. Riverbanks that are covered with 20 cm of fresh gleaming snow.


----------



## SINC

-5° with snow continuing today and tomorrow with a high of -1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C at 9AM


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm…??? So who's going to be the *ehmac's weather 35,000th poster*???

It seems it certainly got off to a different and rather strange beginning… and a false start it seems…


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +3C but very windy this afternoon. March came in like a lion and now seems to want to go out like a pack of lions. We shall see.


----------



## SM_102

+5C In Toronto, but real feel is +1 with a darn goody chance of rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at just past 6AM, with some rain in the forecast for today.


----------



## SINC

-6° and headed up to 3° today, but still more snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast and snowing along the riverbank this morning. Clearing and sunny forecast for this afternoon. -5º presently a high of plus 3ºC this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've already umped 3° to -3° so it may be a better day than forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain has taken away all of our snow.


----------



## SINC

1° with light snow and with that being our high for the day, no improvement until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. "Red sky in the morning ................ " We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-1° and overcast this morning with snow today and a high of 9° which will melt it as it falls.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a forecasted high of +10C. We shall see if that comes to pass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +8C as we near 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very foggy and +8C as we near 2PM.



Wow, is it ever foggy and still is very generally according to the novascotiawebcams…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow, is it ever foggy and still is very generally according to the novascotiawebcams…


Yes, and by 4PM it hit 11C with even more fog. It is now 9C at 630PM, and the fog has lifted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and +3C as we inch towards 7AM. A quiet day except for all of the song birds outside.


----------



## SINC

Looks like it will be a great day, weekend and week ahead as spring appears to arrive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just past 2PM. Shaping up to be a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 7C temps at 6PM. All in all, it was a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C under cloudy skies. Going to be a quiet Easter Sunday here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 4C as we inch towards noon. Very quite outside except for the loads of songbirds who are all singing together.


----------



## SINC

A beauty day with bright sun, no wind and 2° on the way up to 12° today. Neighbourhood kids are out on lawns hunting for Easter eggs in shorts and short sleeves.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C here as we approach 2PM. Kids are outside playing in shorts and tee shirts as well, but there are no eggs to be found. They attract the deer and raccoons, so it is best to hide them inside. Also, with one dog for every two people here in Lunenburg, and the fact that chocolate is bad for dogs, best to keep it inside.


----------



## SINC

5° on the way to a high of 10° with possible showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and cloudy. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and still cloudy. So, a very quiet Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling. At least there shall be nothing to shovel tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning under clear skies with a warm high of 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C temps and very windy this morning.


----------



## SINC

A lovely clear morning with frost and 1°. A revised high of 14° for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and sunny at just past 11AM. A fine day is developing.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C this morning under very clear skies and a beautiful half moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

8° out there this morning under cloudy skies with showers and a high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C this afternoon at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming with clear skies and 7C temps. The end of a great day.


----------



## SINC

2° and headed north to 10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a forecasted high of 13C and sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly cloudy +5º C, with a chance of rain, a passing early spring day along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Some great weather ahead for us here.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 17C with lots of sunshine and very strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 19C at just past 4PM with full sunshine, and now it is 18C at just past 5PM with partial sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 10C and the sun is not even close to rising.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a great weekend here.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## BigDL

Overcast and warm 16ºC, along the riverbank, this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C but the sun never came out today. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C and the rain has finally stopped for now.


----------



## SINC

A warm 8° this morning on the way to a sunny high today of 21° with evening showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 12C this morning at about 7AM.


----------



## SINC

We've dropped 3° in the past few hours and sow sit at 5°.


----------



## BigDL

A cloudy, wet day along the riverbank 8ºC with a chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and VERY foggy as we inch towards noon.


----------



## SINC

The morning news has upped the high for today to 22° which will be a new record high since 21° way back in 1921.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with some fog as we near 7PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 9° as we cool down for a few days, roar back into the 20s again by Thursday. A high of 13° for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8c and some fog this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy with a few sunny breaks along the riverbank today the temperature is +4ºC dropping to -14ºC overnight. A chance of snow flurries later this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C this morning, with crystal clear skies and loads of stars to view in the early morning darkness.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning on the way up to 15° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, windy and cold along the riverbank this morning. -11º the feel like temperature is-22ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and windy here, but very sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still windy and 5C as we near noon. Still very sunny which is making this a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a couple of inches of fresh snow and -3C temps.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to a couple of inches of fresh snow and -3C temps.


Same thing here at 0° with a high of 11° and more wet snow and rain today.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly sunny and cold along the riverbank this morning the temperature is -8ºC with the feels like temperature of -15ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and somewhat sunny at we inch towards noon.


----------



## SINC

The sun is out and the snow is melting off the rooftops and running down the drains. Now at 4° on the way to our high now of 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny here now and 5C as much of the overnight snow is now melting away. Hopefully, it shall be the last we see of snow until next December.


----------



## Dr.G.

On this day, 40 years ago, Canada made the switch from Fahrenheit to Celsius. I was not in Canada yet, but I have to admit it took a year or so for me to learn this system along with the metric system. I now think in Celsius, but when I hear that we are getting 25cm of snow, I visualize 10 inches. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - WATCH: Man films tornado as it hits his house - The Weather Network

This reminded me of the movie Twister.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet -3C at just about 6AM. Very still this morning, with no birds singing this early in the morning.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way up to 14° with the possibility of scattered showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 6C with lots of birds singing now outside.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this afternoon another bright and sunny day. -3ºC that feels like -10º in the breeze however in the warm sun (and out the wind) the temperature feels very pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny at just past 2PM, with 6C temps. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://twitter.com/BBCWorld/status/717716641874911234

An example of the fury of Mother Nature.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy and 3C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with another day of strong winds to get through, making it feel much colder than the high of 15°.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cool with a dusting of snow this morning along the riverbank. Presently 0ºC warming to 11ºC this afternoon with the precipitation changing to rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of sunshine at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

With some warmer temps and 8C temps, the last of the snow has melted away here in Lunenburg, NS. Hopefully, we shall not see Old Man Winter again until late December. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 13C at just past 2PM, with strong wind gusts from the south.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> With some warmer temps and 8C temps, the last of the snow has melted away here in Lunenburg, NS. Hopefully, we shall not see Old Man Winter again until late December. We shall see.



Excellent face of Old Man Winter!!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and 8C with 25-50mm of rain forecast for overnight and into tomorrow afternoon, blasted into the house by strong southerly winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

I was awakened early to the sound of a train rushing in and pounding into our house. Actually, it was just the wind with gusts up to 100km, but loud enough and sustained enough to wake me up and keep me up. Lots of rain are in store for us a bit later this morning and into the evening.


----------



## SINC

1° underr clear skies on the way up to 21° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and the winds and rain have died down to normal 45km winds and regular rainfall at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining and still 10C as we near 1PM. A very dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as the rain has stopped and some sun if finally breaking through the departing clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain once again falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

15cm of snow is being forecast for Sunday.


----------



## SINC

It is seldom we get these kinds of strong winds, but it is howling out there right now at 8° on the way to just 11° today. A good day to be indoors watching the masters.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy skies. A dull day.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, damp and 8ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C just after 10AM


----------



## SINC

Sunny and just 5°, but the winds are at 60 to 90 kph and forecast to die down to 40 to 60 kph by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we inch towards 1PM. A fine afternoon. Still, I got the snow blower gassed up and ready for whatever snow comes tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning on the way to +6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about 10cm of fresh, wet snow. With 1C temps, it is still coming down and sticking to everything it touches. Hopefully, the tree branches will not start to come down. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 15cm of snow is being forecast for Sunday.


 [With photo "I Lied"]



Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and 14C as we inch towards 1PM. A fine afternoon. Still, I got the snow blower gassed up and ready for whatever snow comes tomorrow. We shall see.





Dr.G. said:


> Woke up to about 10cm of fresh, wet snow. With 1C temps, it is still coming down and sticking to everything it touches. Hopefully, the tree branches will not start to come down. We shall see.



I wasn't sure if you were really serious or not Marc… but those N.S. webcams sure look like they show some white stuff 'round n about your various areas…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> [With photo "I Lied"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if you were really serious or not Marc… but those N.S. webcams sure look like they show some white stuff 'round n about your various areas…


Lunenburg, NS received 10cm of snow. By noon it was starting to melt and now at nearly 6PM, it is mostly gone. 7C temps and lots of sunshine did the trick.


----------



## zen.state

16C and partly cloudy in metro Van.


----------



## SINC

-3° out there after a very cool day from a nasty north wind, but on the way up to 16° as the warm weather returns today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at just past 9AM. Shaping up to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 9PM. Going to be a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

How badly is EC's weather these days? Pretty bad. One only has to step outside for a few moments to realize is indeed very chilly out there right now. A check of the thermometer on the rear deck says 5°, but EC insists it is 15°. Such a waste of tax dollars. Keep in mind that downtown Edmonton to downtown St. Albert as the crow flies is about 5 miles.


----------



## SINC

Unbelievable.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with some fog this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 11C now that the fog is lifting and the sun trying to peak through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the sun still trying to give us some shadows.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some rain in the forecast as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 9C with a light rain falling this morning.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of balmy, it is 12° here but a high of just 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at just past noon. A grand day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Speaking of balmy, it is 12° here but a high of just 15° today.




Any sign of your local EC forecasters getting a bit better with their temperatures lately…???


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and still very sunny. I might have to haul out the lawnmower soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunset forming at 7PM, with 11C temps.


----------



## SINC

4° on the way up to 12° today


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with sunny skies at just past 10AM. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## BigDL

4ºC high overcast bright morning along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine, no wind, 5° and a revised high of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

News - First tornado of the season confirmed on the Prairies - The Weather Network

No reports of any injuries.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife and I were sitting out on our back deck and watched this sunset forming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a dusting of snow on the lawns. With a light drizzle and 3C temps it shall not last long.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant spring week ahead fir us here.


----------



## BigDL

Bright with high cloud along the riverbank this morning clouding over this afternoon. 2ºC presently, rising to 6ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 7C with all of our morning snow gone.


----------



## SINC

3° and headed up to a sunny 18° today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C here as well, Don, but not going up to those high temps yet.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, damp and cool along the riverbank 0ºC presently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and still 8C


----------



## SINC

8° this morning and headed up to 23° for a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this morning. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a beautiful sunset forming with 6C temps. The end of a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a nice sunrise forming in the east. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

11° out there this morning with a lovely high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a nice sunrise forming in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning under clear skies with a high of 23° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and a cool 3ºC along the riverbank this morning a possible high this afternoon of 7ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C this afternoon. An easterly wind off of the ocean is keeping things a bit cool today.


----------



## pm-r

Pretty summery warm here lately with a lot of BC weather records broken and set, even on Vancouver Island and around our general areas…

Did we skip spring? More weather records to fall this week | CTV Vancouver Island News

Vancouver Island smashes warm weather records with more to come | CTV Vancouver Island News

etc…


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 5C this morning, but all is quiet.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and a cooler day ahead with a high of 16°.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny 3ºC along the riverbank presently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 5C temps this morning. Should be a fine sunny and warm day here in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning and a few days of cool temperatures ahead. Let's hope the rain actually happens and that there is lots of it. We are desperately dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past 9AM. Going to be a fine sunny warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Whatever happened to the saying "April showers bring May flowers"? Nearly 50cm of snow (49.4 cm to be precise. according to official recordings) was dumped on St. John's, NL on Wednesday. It was the 2nd largest April snowfall, next to the 80 cm storm from 1999. 

What will April snowfall bring?????????


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Whatever happened to the saying "April showers bring May flowers"? Nearly 50cm of snow (49.4 cm to be precise. according to official recordings) was dumped on St. John's, NL on Wednesday. It was the 2nd largest April snowfall, next to the 80 cm storm from 1999.
> 
> What will April snowfall bring?????????


With due regard to last winter, the move to Lunenburg must look pretty sweet today.


----------



## BigDL

Mainly sunny, a hot 19ºC forecast for this afternoon, presently it is 5ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> With due regard to last winter, the move to Lunenburg must look pretty sweet today.


True. Back in April, 1999, I cried. During the winter of 2000-01, when St. John's received a record 638cm of snow from Nov. until June, I nearly died. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very sunny as we inch towards 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and nearly 19C as we near 5PM. Getting out the BBQ at long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

There is a beautiful full moon low on the southern horizon right now. Very clear skies and 7C temps. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

6° with afternoon showers and a high today of 13°.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and bright 2ºC along the riverbank this morning. Yesterday the temperature hit 21ºC. Today's forecast, 17ºC shall be the high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Slightly over 21C with very sunny skies. This is the warmest temp all year (so far). A great day for working out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 22C for about an hour this afternoon. I was out in the garden working and really experienced the heat since I was in the full sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 8C, with clear skies and a nice nearly full moon on the southwestern horizon.


----------



## SINC

4° with a cool high of just 7° today with a slim chance of rain. No rain at all yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just past 9AM, with some rain clouds slowly rolling in to block the sun.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy, 10ºC, with a chance along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

A revised high of 10° now for today with cloud cover as it tries to rain but so far, no luck.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C, which may be the high for the day, and we are still be told to expect rain this evening. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

2° with a high today of 9°. We didn't get enough rain to wet the sidewalks yesterday, just spit a few drops a few times.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with the overnight rain gone and just cloudy this morning.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, our high was knocked down to just 5° today.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and windy 3ºC, along the riverbank, this morning.


----------



## SINC

We got another few drops in the past hour and while it looks like it should rain, so far it can't seem to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and 14C at just past 5PM. BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we approach 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still clear skies with a nice setting sun. Down to 7C now, so we might be in for a chilly night. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 2° on the wy to 14° today with showers. So far in the past few days we have not had enough rain to even measure here.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny and cool, -2ºC, along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C this morning. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

6° under partial cloud and a high today of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## SINC

2° on the way to a revised 17° this morning, but the odd thing is that the rooftops are covered in a heavy frost.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, a mild 8ºC with light winds, along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 15C. That might be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

3° with partial cloud and a high today of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C this afternoon.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and clouds +1ºC with a cold wind out of the west-south-west along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> A mix of sun and clouds +1ºC with a cold wind out of the west-south-west along the riverbank.


Interesting. We are getting strong winds out of the north east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 3C outside this morning. A beautiful half moon and lots of stars with just a few song birds starting their early morning singing. A pleasant way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a week of great weather ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as we inch toward 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 2C this morning, with clear skies and the sun just now starting to come over the horizon.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning on the way up to 16° today before the heat begins and pushed us to near 30° temperatures by mid week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning. Another day to go outside and work in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and sunny at just past 6PM. It was a grand day to be outside and working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 2C this morning at just past 6AM. Clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning to start a glorious week for us in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 9C this morning in full sunshine. Another good day to work out in the garden is in store for us.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with a high today of 28°, much too hot for my liking.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 7C this morning. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 8C this morning at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way up to a hot 29° today and again tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 15° this morning on the way up to a hot 29° today and again tomorrow.


Lord, those are summer temps. Stay cool and safe, mon ami.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, cool 5ºC with drizzle, along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 11C temps as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is burning off the fog and now it is 15C as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C right now, but that might be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset in the western skies, and 11C temps as we get to 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Still 17° out there and headed to near 30° again today, a bad omen for the Fort McMurray fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and quiet 6C this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy and cool 3ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Already 16° and headed upwards of 30° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to shine as we approach 1PM. A mild 13C temp outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now out and we have a pleasant 16C outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain falling. Wish this rain would go to Fort Mac, AB, since they truly need it right now.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° but only getting up to 17° today so it may provide some relief for Fort Mac, although from the radar map, the little rain in the forecast just missed the fire.


----------



## BigDL

Another cool, 3ºC, dark and damp day along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and 12C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Another cool, 3ºC, dark and damp day along the riverbank.


Dana, how does the weekend look, weather wise? My wife is driving up tomorrow afternoon for a big dog show in Moncton.


----------



## BigDL

Dr.G. said:


> Dana, how does the weekend look, weather wise? My wife is driving up tomorrow afternoon for a big dog show in Moncton.


Friday does not look like "a lovely day for a drive in the country." Rain and drizzle 5ºC for the high. The Cobequid Pass could have poor visibility due to fog and mist off the Bay of Fundy.

Saturday is cloudy warming to high of 16ºC, Sunday looks like a mix of sun and clouds high of 20ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Friday does not look like "a lovely day for a drive in the country." Rain and drizzle 5ºC for the high. The Cobequid Pass could have poor visibility due to fog and mist off the Bay of Fundy.
> 
> Saturday is cloudy warming to high of 16ºC, Sunday looks like a mix of sun and clouds high of 20ºC.


Merci, mon ami. I shall pass this on to Deborah.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and misty 8C as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to 21°, but we need rain and there is none in the forecast for many days ahead. 

Fire officials in Fort McMurray do not yet know what started this massive wildfire, but said Thursday they now know the only force powerful enough to stop it will be a significant change in the weather.

Pray for rain please.


----------



## BigDL

Another cool, 4ºC, dark and damp day along the riverbank. Perhaps the last one for a few days with forecast of a warmer weekend and we might see some sun as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 6° this morning on the way to 21°, but we need rain and there is none in the forecast for many days ahead.
> 
> Fire officials in Fort McMurray do not yet know what started this massive wildfire, but said Thursday they now know the only force powerful enough to stop it will be a significant change in the weather.
> 
> Pray for rain please.


Amen, brother. Only Nature can really stop this devastating fire. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Another cool, 4ºC, dark and damp day along the riverbank. Perhaps the last one for a few days with forecast of a warmer weekend and we might see some sun as well.


Good to hear in that my wife heads for Moncton this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mist and 13C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C as we near 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and quiet 8C as we near 6AM this morning.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way up to 28° today, not good for the Fort Mac fire. The rest of the next week is much more seasonal in the mid teens with a slight chance of rain on Monday, but not enough to do any good for the fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 12° on the way up to 28° today, not good for the Fort Mac fire. The rest of the next week is much more seasonal in the mid teens with a slight chance of rain on Monday, but not enough to do any good for the fires.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny warm, 16ºC and drying out along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Bright and sunny warm, 16ºC and drying out along the riverbank.


My wife is at a dog show in Moncton and says that the weather is great there. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 13C here in Lunenburg this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C but that shall be our high for the day as more clouds are now rolling in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 9C this morning. All is still outside except for the songs of the early morning birds.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning and little change for the day with a high of 17° today. Still not a drop of rain in sight to ease our fire situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> 16° this morning and little change for the day with a high of 17° today. Still not a drop of rain in sight to ease our fire situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and very foggy this morning. Looks like a British B-movie scene outside.


----------



## SINC

Revised high of 20° now with a slim chance of scattered showers in the Fort Mac area.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Revised high of 20° now with a slim chance of scattered showers in the Fort Mac area.



Let's hope as they sure need any and all the help they can get.

But Don, I thought it was Fort McMurray which would become the Fort _*Mc*_ area would it not.

I notice even a lot of news web sites spelling it as Fort _*Mac*_ as well and some as Fort MacMurray.

As a veteran news reporter… oh never mind, you're retired now — well almost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies with 16C temps as the fog is just a distant memory from this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 16C but some huge white clouds are drifting in from the west. They look like shaving cream mountains heading towards us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet night with clear skies and 10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and 7C with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning with scattered shower today and a high of just 11°. The week ahead calls for below normal temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 9C temps. Still very windy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C but with the 55km/h winds, it feels cool, even in the full sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Very cool here too at 9° with a cold NW wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very cool here too at 9° with a cold NW wind.


Same here, but with 7C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and very still outside, except for the early song birds.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning with a high today of 15° as we prepare for a week of near normal temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny at just past 9AM, with 15C temps. Should be a nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 16C just after noon. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy and 9C this morning as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

4° under clear skies and only getting up to 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at noon. Another good day for working outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 16C at 4PM. Just finished mowing and bagging up the grass clippings for compost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, no wind and 15C temps at 7PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with another cool day ahead at just 12 ° for a high.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C this morning with an amazing amount of stars visible in the crystal clear morning sky.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly sunny, 5ºC along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C so far this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at just past 7PM. The warmest day of the year this afternoon, with 22C temps.


----------



## BigDL

A long the riverbank the temperature was forecast to be 20ºC but it was windy (NNW 25 gusts to 35Km/h) 15º was the high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C with clear skies and a nice half moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is just now forming in the east, with 6C temps and no wind.


----------



## SINC

3° under clear skies on the way up to 16° today. The winds have shifted from the NW yesterday to SW today which should clear the smoke that filled the air and made my breathing rather difficult when outside yesterday. My lungs are still burning this morning.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny along the riverbank this morning, 6ºC and light winds.


----------



## SINC

The cold before the dawn has taken us down to just 1°. We have had frost for the past two nights and is forecast to continue for another day. All plants covered or moved into the garages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at 11AM.


----------



## SINC

We've jumped 5° to 6° in the past hour now that the sun is up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and a nice setting sun forming. Nice BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 10C as we inch towards 6AM. A light rain is falling but not even my dogs mind this precip.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a thick ground level fog surrounding everything.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, a light falling along the riverbank 12ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C with a light rain falling. At least it is taking the fog (which I love) with it.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A balmy 15C with a light rain falling. At least it is taking the fog (which I love) with it.



Boy, you really got a really big dollop of thick fog this am. That seems a bit odd for the middle of May doesn't it???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, you really got a really big dollop of thick fog this am. That seems a bit odd for the middle of May doesn't it???


It all depends upon the land and ocean temps ......


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is sunny, 21C and humid at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

There are clear skies, 16C temps and no wind at just past 10PM. So, I want to take out my telescope for the first time this year. Last year at this time, the last of the snow was just starting to melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early with the song birds. Went to bed with 14C temps and we forgot to close one window. It was a great night for stargazing with my telescope. We are a light friendly town here in Lunenburg, so there is not a great deal of light emission from street lights due to their new design. 

It is still 9C outside. Man, there are a great many song birds in this area ..... all with beautiful and distinctly loud songs.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, light winds 6ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C as we inch towards 10AM


----------



## SINC

5C as the sun rises.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and sunny at 625PM. Once the rain and fog ceased, it turned out to be a nice day outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 10PM. Should be a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C temps this morning. All is still except for the song birds.


----------



## SINC

11° under clear skies on the way to 25° today. I hope the smoke is not as bad today as yesterday was awful for breathing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 11° under clear skies on the way to 25° today. I hope the smoke is not as bad today as yesterday was awful for breathing.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy, gusty winds 4ºC along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny with strong wind gusts and 11C temps at 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps as we near 7AM. Should be a fine day ............. one with none of yesterday's strong wind gusts.


----------



## BigDL

5ºC, mostly cloudy, gusty winds along the riverbank once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at 9AM, with some strong wind gusts starting once again.


----------



## SINC

And now for something completely different. Rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny at 5:33PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset with 14C temps at just past 8PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east with 7C temps as we near 6AM. Should be another fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning on the way to 22° as we get set to leaved for Saskatoon about 11:00 a.m.


----------



## BigDL

Bright and sunny, light winds, 8ºC along the riverbank this morning, temperature heading for the upper teens this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 23° with scattered thunder storms. Just what we need, little rain full of lightning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 17C at just past 5PM. A glorious day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a beautiful setting sun. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C this morning, with a nice sunrise starting to form in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

Currently 12° here in Langham, SK and a hot one today at 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at about 130PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C as we inch towards 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently 11° here in Windthorst, SK and headed up to 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunrise with 13C temps at 7AM. Should be a nice day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

India records its highest temperature ever - CNN.com

I can't even imagine this sort of heat and humidity. I was once outside in Tucson, Arizona in 116F temps, but that was very dry. I was outside for about an hour in 106F temps and a 90% humidity level in Waycross, Georgia.

But the temps and humidity in India is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a beautiful orange full moon slowly setting in the western horizon.


----------



## SINC

10° under cloudy skies with a high today of 27° here in Windthorst, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 19C at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still with 25C temps and a light breeze as we approach 1PM. This is a hot day in May by Lunenburg, NS standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at 11PM. Windows still open due to today's record setting 27C.


----------



## SINC

18° this morning here in Windthorst with a high of 22°, the same as it will be in Saskatoon where we will arrive about mid afternoon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C this morning. All is very still.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some rain in the forecast, so I went out to mow the lawn before it gets too green and lush once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light drizzle falling. No nice sunrise this morning.


----------



## SINC

8° here in Langham SK and 18° here today while it is 7° at home with a high today of just 10° with more rain today as we head home.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light drizzle still gently falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with the sun trying to burn off the fog. At least the drizzle has stopped as we approach 2PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 15C with the sun trying to burn off the fog. At least the drizzle has stopped as we approach 2PM



I guess we should be glad we're not having some of the weather my son and his family and their friends got somewhere near Calgary area including snow the other day and severe winds with rain, and were looking forward to a nice holiday weekend with the kids.

Here's a photo they took…


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of sunshine breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

From flurries in Calgary to sunny days in the East: What May 2-4 looks like across Canada - Trending - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## dtaylor

We're about half way through a 6-week stay in Iceland, spending the first four weeks in Ólafsfjörður. We're about 50 km from the Arctic Circle, and experiencing experiencing 24-hour daylight as the spring equinox approaches.

Everything was covered with snow when we arrived on May 1. Now that much of that has melted, the sheep are gradually being put out to pasture in the fjords.

Looks like a promising day ahead:












Glad I'm not at home for this bit of a heat wave:


----------



## SINC

We've gone from drought to plenty with rain over the past five days and more to come this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 15C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 15C at just prior to 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy at 5AM.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way up to 21° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still very foggy as we near 9AM.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and clouds 17ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Sunny morning at 6° on the way to a revised high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the sun finally burning off the fog.


----------



## BigDL

Just after noon, rain showers started, along the riverbank. Very heavy cloud bursts by times in the thundershowers. It shall be interesting to find out the amount of precipitation that fell between 12:30, to 2PM. The sky is a little brighter presently.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just before 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at about 630PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 13C this morning. A dull day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 11° with showers and sunny periods later today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was sunny and 23C this afternoon. Now, at just past 7PM, it is sunny and 18C. A grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 14C temps and no wind. A great night for getting outside with my telescope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

11° with rain and a high today of 16° and thunderstorms later in the day.


----------



## BigDL

I mentioned Wednesday that we had intense rain in thundershowers it was stated on the CTV Atlantic News 50 mm of rain fell in 90 minutes. See it here (if you have a Flash Player) Flash flooding in Greater Moncton | CTV Atlantic News

Here is a YouTube video of the effects [ame]https://youtu.be/2xZMp0k0wPU[/ame]

Today is sunny and bright maybe some more rain this afternoon along the riverbank, 5C presently heading for a pleasant 20ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> I mentioned Wednesday that we had intense rain in thundershowers it was stated on the CTV Atlantic News 50 mm of rain fell in 90 minutes. See it here (if you have a Flash Player) Flash flooding in Greater Moncton | CTV Atlantic News
> 
> Here is a YouTube video of the effects https://youtu.be/2xZMp0k0wPU
> 
> Today is sunny and bright maybe some more rain this afternoon along the riverbank, 5C presently heading for a pleasant 20ºC.


Wow, that is a great deal of rain in so short of time. Hopefully, no one was hurt. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 12C at just past 9AM. A very dull day.


----------



## SINC

Now overcast and 9° with more rain threatening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 5AM to a thunder and lightening show and some heavy rain. Now, at just past 6AM, the rain has stopped and it is 12C.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 9° on the way to 17° with rain for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy at just past 9AM


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, damp and 12ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the sun slowly setting in the western horizon. The end of a fine afternoon/evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just before 10PM. A quiet night is in store for us, compared to yesterday's thunder and lightening show.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning and overcast with showers again today and a high of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 9C this morning. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and clouds 10ºC along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## SINC

Now just 5° but the skies have cleared into bright sunshine with a revised high of 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at 11AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at just past 9PM. A cloudy cool evening.


----------



## SINC

Severe thunderstorm warning are now in effect, but we dodged the bullet as they are now north and east of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Severe thunderstorm warning are now in effect, but we dodged the bullet as they are now north and east of us.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 10PM as we await rain from Hurricane Bonnie.


----------



## SINC

But alas they have now developed again to the south west and are headed north east, straight for us over night.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> But alas they have now developed again to the south west and are headed north east, straight for us over night.



I didn't want to be the bearer of wet news for you according to https://www.wunderground.com/wunder...toria Hartland, British Columbia&rad.type=00Q for your area…


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light mist starting to fall as we start the day of rain.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with showers at 9° and a high of just 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast with showers at 9° and a high of just 12° today.


14C with a light rain falling ............ which will keep falling throughout the day.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, damp and light rain showers 13ºC, along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Cloudy, damp and light rain showers 13ºC, along the riverbank.


Same here except with 16C temps. A dull day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 10C at 10PM as we await rain from Hurricane Bonnie.



Do you expect Hurricane Bonnie to affect your area badly so far to her north Marc???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you expect Hurricane Bonnie to affect your area badly so far to her north Marc???


That is what we were told a couple of days ago, but other than today's rain and warm temps, it is non event since there is no wind.

How are things out in your part of our fine country?


----------



## Dr.G.

Off and on hard rain and 16C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 8PM. This should be the high for the day.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to 19° today and up to near 30° by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and a balmy 16C as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is slowly lifting, but no sign of the sun with 17C temps.


----------



## SINC

It looks like some good weather ahead after all our rain.


----------



## BigDL

Mix of sun and cloud 18ºC along the riverbank presently. Heading for upper 20's, high humidity and some unstable weather with thundershowers.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 10AM. It is balmy enough for some T-storms here as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and humid 22C in the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C at just past 3PM. My dogs really don't want to go outside until there is some shade in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 29C humidex reading at just past 4PM. The warmest day of the year so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 9PM. Clear skies, a bit of a breeze and all the windows in the house are open to get some real fresh air throughout the house.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way to 19° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear sunny blue skies and 15C temps. Going to be a grand day.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly sunny 12ºC along the riverbank this morning.


----------



## SINC

13° with SW winds at 20 and a high today of 22° with afternoon thunder showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, very sunny and 20C. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and a slowly setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps with no wind as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 20° with possible showers later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 9C temps and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny 8ºC, light winds along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with some cloud cover as we approach 9AM.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 10C at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

This is my kind of week coming up! Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 17C at just past 10AM. Going to be a bland day.


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, light winds, along the riverbank 13ºC.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 19C temps. A good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 11C this morning.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way to a pleasant and sunny 24° today.


----------



## BigDL

12ºC and cloudy, along the riverbank, possibility of showers and thunder showers


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a foggy mist.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and a warm 20C.


----------



## SINC

Barely noon and it's 23°. We will get closer to 28° today is my bet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and 22C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over and 12C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

Currently 10° and headed up to 24° under sunny skies today. Might be a good day to head out to Elk Island Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, blue skies and 21C temps with a slight breeze at noon. An ideal day to work out in the garden.


----------



## 18m2

Supposed to go over 30° today. Sure appreciate our heat pump on days like this.


----------



## BigDL

Mostly cloudy 16ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 14C temps. No sun today, I fear.


----------



## SINC

16° on the way to a hot 29° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C with a light rain falling


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, rainy 12ºC along the riverbank.


----------



## Dr.G.

Looks like a wet day in all three maritime provinces. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like a wet day in all three maritime provinces. Bonne chance, mon ami.



It sure looks wet, grey and foggy at your Nova Scotia Webcams - Pictou Lodge | 172 Lodge Road, Pictou site.

I must say that site is well done and I appreciate it, seeing what the other end of our country is up to, and right up to date.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sure looks wet, grey and foggy at your Nova Scotia Webcams - Pictou Lodge | 172 Lodge Road, Pictou site.
> 
> I must say that site is well done and I appreciate it, seeing what the other end of our country is up to, and right up to date.


Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Very foggy here in Lunenburg, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> Very foggy here in Lunenburg, Patrick.



Yeah, quite so Marc, and what I was referring to and I have no idea what changed or added the different URL to my post.

And I see they've de-winterized the Bluenose II and moved her to her summer berth spot. Is she all fixed up and ready to sail for the season ignoring thick fog and any bad weather. ???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah, quite so Marc, and what I was referring to and I have no idea what changed or added the different URL to my post.
> 
> And I see they've de-winterized the Bluenose II and moved her to her summer berth spot. Is she all fixed up and ready to sail for the season ignoring thick fog and any bad weather. ???


Yes, the Bluenose II is ready to sail.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning at 6AM


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud along the riverbank this morning 14ºC with a chance of showers and thundershowers this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and calm this morning at 17° with another hot one in store for us at 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 19C temps. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit more sun and still 19C. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

A warm 17° out there with a high today of 24° with afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind and rain and 15C temps as Hurricane Colin goes past us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

The rain has stopped and the fog is rolling in.


----------



## fjnmusic

We're looking at a high of 24C today with sun, cloud, maybe rain, and godknowswhat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDL

Cloudy, damp 16ºC along the riverbank, chance of showers and a risk of thundershowers.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the fog lifting, and no sign of that thunderstorm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a balmy 23C


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 21C.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning under overcast skies with rain today and a high of just 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise in the east with 13C temps.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank this morning 10ºC, damp and cloudy.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° with light rain and a revised high of 19° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clouds rolling in


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the clouds now rolling out to wherever they came from initially.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 10C at just past 5AM


----------



## SINC

The same 10° here this morning with a sunny start and a high of 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 15C. A quiet day.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank another cool 8ºC, damp, dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Along the riverbank another cool 8ºC, damp, dull day.


I think that we are all being forecast for a good Saturday. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise forming in the east, with clear skies overhead and 10C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at 9AM. Going to be a great day for gardening.


----------



## SINC

11° in pouring rain with a high of just 15° today. Nice for the newly planted gardens.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny as we near 11AM. Going to be a warm day.


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud 21ºC along the riverbank this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mix of sun and cloud 20ºC this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooling off a bit, with rain clouds starting to roll in and 18C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 13C at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies with 13C temps this morning. Rain is on the way.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning with more rain today in the form of scattered showers and a high of 19°.


----------



## BigDL

Yesterday was nice. Today we're back to a damp, dull, day, along the riverbank. temperatures in the mid-teen showers and a chance of thundershowers.


----------



## SINC

Now 11° with just enough rain to wet the sidewalks, then dry, then repeat seems to be the order of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting very foggy and 16C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooler and foggier down at the Lunenburg harbor. 
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and a foggy mist still covers Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and still foggy at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

11° with a sunny high today of 21°.


----------



## BigDL

11ºC another dark dank day along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

Now 9° with a steady 10 kph breeze out of the south east which is most unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 18C. A nice day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy tonight.


----------



## SINC

14° here this morning as yet another system of rain moves through today with a high of just 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C as the overnight rain has now drifted away.


----------



## BigDL

The sun always shines, along the riverbank, however today, the clouds are thick and are blocking the full effect of the sun. 7ºC periodic drizzle and rain showers as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C. No sun for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 10C temps at just past 5AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

8° with morning showers, continuing all day with a high of just 16°.


----------



## BigDL

Again temperature is 10 to 12ºC range, cloudy with showers along the riverbank but the sky is brighter today than it has been the last few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as some clouds are starting to roll in as we near 11AM


----------



## SINC

Now 9° with a revised high of 19° and sunny this afternoon. Things here are nice and green and gardens look great.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just about noon . Green and lush is also the name of the game here, which means that even though I mowed the lawn on Sat., I shall have to do it again before Father's Day.


----------



## BigDL

Along the riverbank, we're forecast to acquire heat in the range of the mid 20's to low 30's by the weekend. I shall hear the grass growing after all the rain and moist weather we've experienced.

I shall cut the grass tomorrow (Thursday) and I shall have to cut the grass again by Sunday, if I want the cut grass to mulch on the lawn. Other wise I shall have to "bag it" and add it to Madame Heap (what I call the compost heap with due acknowledgement to the writers of Fraggle Rock.)


----------



## Dr.G.

BigDL said:


> Along the riverbank, we're forecast to acquire heat in the range of the mid 20's to low 30's by the weekend. I shall hear the grass growing after all the rain and moist weather we've experienced.
> 
> I shall cut the grass tomorrow (Thursday) and I shall have to cut the grass again by Sunday, if I want the cut grass to mulch on the lawn. Other wise I shall have to "bag it" and add it to Madame Heap (what I call the compost heap with due acknowledgement to the writers of Fraggle Rock.)


:clap::lmao::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and overcast as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

8° with a high of 17° under scattered cloud. So far we have avoided the massive dump of rain in the Peace country that is now causing flooding over the past two days. It has remained stationary over eastern BC and western Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C now as we inch towards 9AM


----------



## BigDL

A mix of sun and cloud 10ºC, slow drying out along the riverbank.


----------



## SINC

9° now and a revised high, up a degree to 18° makes a perfect day for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very sunny at just past noon. A fine day to go and work in the garden ........... to weed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C this morning. Should get up to 20C ............ or so we are told. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A final day of showers for us, then the good weather kicks in for a week or so.


----------



## BigDL

Sunny, sunny, sunny, along the riverbank. Oh, did I mention the sun is shining brightly today? 13ºC of a high, that shall reach into the high teens/low 20's.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny as we approach 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very sunny at just past noon. It is being forecast that this will be our weather for the next few days. A fine way to greet the onset of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and still 20C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice sunset this evening, and now it is 16C with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice sunrise slowly forming in the east as we inch towards 5AM. Should be another fine day here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning headed to a sunny high of 22° today,


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 12° this morning headed to a sunny high of 22° today,


Same here as well. Very sunny with blue skies and not a bit of breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 22C already, and it is just 11AM. Full sunshine and no breeze is going to make this a hot day.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clear skies at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

14° and overcast with showers today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with clear skies and 18C temps.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful warm and sunny morning at 18° with a high of 21° and possible showers as the day goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 27C temps. Luckily, there is no humidity to speak of, and there is a nice ocean breeze to keep us comfortable outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 25C temps as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C as we approach 8PM and the sun is slowly starting to set in the west. The end of a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Summer solstice brings longest daylight brings full moon - CNN.com

The longest day of the year is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful setting sun at 9PM with clear skies and 19C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to celebrate the Summer Solstice. A beautiful full moon is now slowly setting in the west as the sun will soon rise in the east. It is not often that we are able to see the full moon at sunset and then again at sunrise. Currently it is 11C with clear skies at 5AM


----------



## SINC

11° and headed up to 26° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine at 16C temps. Going to be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 23C temps. Luckily, there is a nice breeze off of the ocean to cool things down a bit. Welcome to Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear blue skies, no clouds, a nice ocean breeze and 21C temps as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps at 9PM as we await the arrival of the Strawberry Moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 14C as we inch towards 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 22C temps as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A rainy few days ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C at just past 5AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and the morning fog is slowly burning away as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and a very warm 23C. Luckily there is a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the fog is rolling in off of the ocean at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got some much needed rain overnight, along with some rare thunder and lightening. Quite the light show.


----------



## SINC

We had an inch of rain last night and more that we do not need is coming our way for a few more days, then some heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 21C at 11AM. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 24C. Had to mow the lawn once again, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C with a nice setting sun. This is the time of day I love.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 11C this morning, with a crystal clear nearly full moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

The rain can quit any time now, we're drenched.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C at just about 930AM. Should be a warm sunny day here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at just past noon. A bit of an ocean breeze will make this a fine summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a hot 25C, but with a nice breeze and no real humidity. That shall be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 20C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps as we near 11PM


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 22° with more rain to add to the nearly four inches we have received since Wednesday. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps with a nice bright moon in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14° on the way to 22° with more rain to add to the nearly four inches we have received since Wednesday. Enough already.


Send some this way. We could use some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C this morning. Should be a fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Just pouring out there again. Enough already.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just pouring out there again. Enough already.


Hopefully, it will leave your area and head out east. I never water my lawn, but it could use some rain about now.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this morning. Going to be a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C, which may be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and a beautiful sunset in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of needed overnight rain as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to a high of 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at just past 5PM. Going to be a fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 18C as the sun starts the slow process of setting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice half moon overhead and 13C temps.


----------



## SINC

15° and up to 27° with afternoon thunder storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C. We could use a bit of rain. Maybe tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and breezy and 24C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some needed rain in the forecast for the next couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 18C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A hot, muggy, wet week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very foggy as we inch towards 6AM. No sun today.


----------



## SINC

It is gonna be a hot one until the thunder storms hit by late afternoon, especially with the RH in the high 80s. Sunny and calm right now at 18° so will get it my 5 KM walk soon before it heats up.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with the fog finally lifting.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 21C with the fog finally lifting.



Hmmm… I think you spoke too soon Marc. It seems to be coming back in according to your various area webcams.

But didn't stop the Bluenose II 1:30pm departure trip.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… I think you spoke too soon Marc. It seems to be coming back in according to your various area webcams.
> 
> But didn't stop the Bluenose II 1:30pm departure trip.


True. 22C and once again the fog is rolling in at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/ranked-canadas-best-and-worst-summer-cities/52023/

Interesting stats.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain falling. All of Nova Scotia can use the rain, so no one is complaining.


----------



## SINC

Still 19° out there with lots of thunder rolling through and occasional showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C with a 31C humidex reading. Not much of an ocean breeze to cool things off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C, but a nice breeze is finally coming our way and has broken the humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C as a nice Canada Day dawn is slowly forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 13° on the way to 24° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C as we near 10AM. Going to be a sunny hot day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 25C with a humidex reading of 31C about an hour ago. Then, the winds picked up and started blowing from off of the Atlantic. It has cooled down a bit to 23C, with no real humidity. A fine Canada Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 15C this morning, with some needed rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

15° with showers and clearing with a high today of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light mist starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light mist still falling. We need some real rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny now and 20C. No real rain came today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunset forming in the west. What a difference from 12 hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C this morning. Should be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 15° with showers and a high today of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C with strong winds out of the west. Going to be another nice but dry day. Rain is being forecast for the middle of next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 23C with a nice ocean breeze. This should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 22C temps and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C. Going to be another fine day.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 21° with cloudy periods today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C at just past noon. Luckily, there is no real humidity, and thus, no major humidex reading. As well, there is a strong breeze coming out of the southwest to make things pleasant. I have every window in our house open to get all sorts of cross currents.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 22C with a nice breeze which will help make sleeping easier tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C temps with clear skies as we inch towards 6AM. Should be another hot day here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 13° on the way up to 20° here in Elk Island Park.


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Clear and 13° on the way up to 20° here in Elk Island Park.



Man, what time do you get up, Don? It's 4:19 in the a.m. and I woke up, thought I'd post the weather, but I see you've already been up for an hour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Three hours later and we are now up to 20C with clear skies and lots of sunshine. Luckily, some rain is being forecast for the end of the week. We do need it.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and sunny at just past noon. Luckily, there is a strong ocean breeze to cool things down a bit.


----------



## SINC

12° at Elk Island Park with a high of 20° and scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 17C as we near 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and sunny as we near noon. Sadly, no real ocean breeze to cool things off today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and cloudy at 9PM. Might get some much needed rain tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning with thundershowers today and a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy this morning with 15C temps. Might get some much needed rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and still cloudy with rain on the way ............ we hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C but with a bit of light rain falling. Might get some heavier rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the rain has been replaced with fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling. A pleasant morning nonetheless.


----------



## SINC

Gardens are loving our daily shower routine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gardens are loving our daily shower routine.


Same here, even though it started early this morning and will last through Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and overcast. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 15C. A quiet way to start the weekend.


----------



## SINC

11° with more showers today and a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a bit of sun at 333PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 14C tonight.


----------



## SINC

15° with a high of just 19° today with yet more rain. So much it has become soggy in the past three weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light mist and 14C temps this morning. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## fjnmusic

The weather was wonderful on Saturday for the Seven Music Fest in St. Albert, headlined by my favourite Canadian band, Walk Off the Earth. A seriously fun and energetic band! 

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> The weather was wonderful on Saturday for the Seven Music Fest in St. Albert, headlined by my favourite Canadian band, Walk Off the Earth. A seriously fun and energetic band!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C at 9AM. All is still quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain falling and 15C temps as we approach 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 15C. A quiet way to start the week.


----------



## SINC

This rain can quit any time now, really.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and still overcast as we approach 11AM. No sun today.


----------



## SINC

The rain continues and will all the way through Sunday. Sigh.


----------



## chasMac

S. AB's had a garbage summer on the heels of a great spring. June middling. July a complete write off so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind changed directions, taking with it the cloud cover. We are now under blue skies and full sunshine and 22C temps. A fine summer day.


----------



## SINC

Our wet weather continues with a brief reprieve tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. The forecast is for lots of sunshine and hot temps. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and calm this morning for a nice start to the day at 15° on the way to a pleasant 23°. That big system that sat over us for so many days has moved off into Saskatchewan, but the wet weather is forecast to return tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a hot 27C. Luckily, there is a bit of an ocean breeze to keep things pleasant outside.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sunny and calm this morning for a nice start to the day at 15° on the way to a pleasant 23°. That big system that sat over us for so many days has moved off into Saskatchewan, but the wet weather is forecast to return tomorrow.



Man, did it ever move off over Saskatchewan and give then a record breaking dump of rain:
'A disgusting mess': State of emergency declared in Estevan, Sask., after heavy rainfall - Saskatchewan - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and a hot 28C with a 31C humidex reading outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

The hottest day of the year here this afternoon. Now it is 23C with a bit of a breeze out of the west.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning with more rain on the way today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:INOVASCO57

Looks like another hot and dry week ahead for us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

14° and headed up to 23° with afternoon thunder storms. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C this morning with clear skies. Should be another hot day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze helping to keep things pleasant outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 25C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with the last remains of a beautiful sunset in the western horizon. The winds have died down so it is a very pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sound of distant thunder, and some light rain against the windows. Currently it is a balmy 19C as we near 6AM


----------



## SINC

14° under clear skies with a sunny high of 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and cloudy at just past 8AM.


----------



## fjnmusic

It is a pleasant day on the prairies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> It is a pleasant day on the prairies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap: Good to hear, mon ami. You folks have been getting some rough weather this past week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 25C with a nice ocean breeze to make this a pleasant afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds shifted and we are now under sunny skies, with 26C temps and a 32C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a strong, albeit warm, breeze coming from the south west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada

Hot and humid today ............ moreso tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C. A fine evening, especially after the heat and humidity of this afternoon. It hit 34C for a bit with the humidex for about an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C temps as we near 6AM. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at just past 9AM. Might be another hot day here in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 26C this morning at just past 11AM. With sunny blue skies and no humidity to speak of, we are dependent upon an ocean breeze to cool things off a bit. Sadly, unlike yesterday, there is no breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a nice nearly full moon in the southeastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C this morning. Nice to hear all the song birds singing as the sun rises.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 15° on the way up to 21° for a pleasant summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and cloudy as we approach noon. A pleasant day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Our high has been revised to 23° which is a perfect temperature for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light rain falling. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 14° on the way up to 25° with afternoon thunder showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the fog has drifted away, leaving us with just cloudy skies at 10AM.


----------



## fjnmusic

Sunny high of 24 today predicted, with 27 and 26 the next two days. Not too shabby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

Dr.G. said:


> 19C and very foggy as we near 7AM.



We rarely see fog in the summertime. Mind you, it is the prairies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> We rarely see fog in the summertime. Mind you, it is the prairies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fog is very common here in Lunenburg, NS, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> We rarely see fog in the summertime. Mind you, it is the prairies.



Probably a good thing as I understand there are a lot of prairie schooners out there.

Sure wouldn't want them crashing in any fog…


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> Probably a good thing as I understand there are a lot of prairie schooners out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure wouldn't want them crashing in any fog…



Arrrr! You never know, matey...

https://youtu.be/8FbV4zT_ZTY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Probably a good thing as I understand there are a lot of prairie schooners out there.
> 
> Sure wouldn't want them crashing in any fog…


Or having their sails ripped to shreds by the hailstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> Arrrr! You never know, matey...
> 
> https://youtu.be/8FbV4zT_ZTY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pirates of the Saskatchewan????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a nice breeze as the sun is poking though the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clearing skies.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 17° on the way to 25° with thunder showers in late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps as we near 6AM. Should be a sunny and nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 28C temps with a 31C humidex reading. Sadly, there is only a slight ocean breeze. So, a hot and humid Tuesday as we near 3PM.


----------



## pm-r

An interesting shot of Lunenburg harbor and the skyline just moments ago, but just missed catching the more rainbow of color…

Nova Scotia Webcams - Fisheries Museum | 68 Bluenose Drive, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> An interesting shot of Lunenburg harbor and the skyline just moments ago, but just missed catching the more rainbow of color…
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Fisheries Museum | 68 Bluenose Drive, Lunenburg


Cool. Can't see that from here, but if I walk a couple of block, we can see in that direction. 

Still hot and humid, but the temps have dropped down to 27C now, and there is a bit less humidity and a bit more of an ocean breeze.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cool. Can't see that from here, but if I walk a couple of block, we can see in that direction.
> 
> Still hot and humid, but the temps have dropped down to 27C now, and there is a bit less humidity and a bit more of an ocean breeze.



Well, you can always just use the webcam site. 

It looks a bit unsettled, but still nice with lots of humidity in the sky I guess.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, you can always just use the webcam site.
> 
> It looks a bit unsettled, but still nice with lots of humidity in the sky I guess.


Still too hot for me, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Actually that webcam seems to be stuck and showing July 14!!!

So much for being current… or maybe it's like Island Time or maybe Lunenburg Time… aka stuck…


----------



## fjnmusic

26C, sunny and very warm this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Actually that webcam seems to be stuck and showing July 14!!!
> 
> So much for being current… or maybe it's like Island Time or maybe Lunenburg Time… aka stuck…


C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice sunset forming in the west. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning. 15C temps, no wind and clear skies. Should be another nice day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 17° with showers in the forecast for today and a high of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with 24C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 24C temps at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warnings
3:25 PM EDT Wednesday 20 July 2016
Heat Warning in effect for: 
Toronto and Windsor, ON

An extended period of hot and humid weather will arrive Thursday and continue through the weekend. Humidex values will approach 40 degrees at times. XX)

Stay safe, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C temps as the winds have died down as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Another dull day ahead with cloudy skies and occasional showers with a high of 22°. Currently at 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a slight ocean breeze. Might be another sunny and hot day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C as we approach noon. A slight ocean breeze helps a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 28C with a 33C humidex reading. Tomorrow is being forecast as the hottest day ever in Lunenburg, NS, with the air temp hitting 31C and a possible humidex reading of 35C. I have to admit that it is a slow news day here in Lunenburg. Lots of tourists walking the streets, which is fine with me, but with no other hard news to discuss, the talk is about the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled down to 23C with a nice ocean breeze coming through the open windows.


----------



## fjnmusic

19C and overcast. Good time of day for getting things done. Gotta watch for skeeters though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at about 1130PM. A pleasant evening.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning under partial cloud with a hot high today of 27° and more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 17C this morning. Should be a quiet Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 23C at just past 11AM. A quiet way to end the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies, a light ocean breeze and 20C temps. The end of a fine afternoon.


----------



## fjnmusic

Shot up to 27C this afternoon, no rain in sight, with sun and cloud. Feels very hot with only a light breeze. But hey, I'm not complaining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we inch towards 10PM. Might get some much needed rain tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-awe-inspiring-microburst-over-phoenix/70381/

Looks like an A-bomb explosion


----------



## SINC

16° on the way to 23° today with possible showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a beautiful sunrise in the eastern sky. Hopefully, we shall get some rain later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a bit of rain .............. all of 10 minutes. Now it is sunny and 23C temps. More rain is being forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 33C humidex reading at 535PM. Full sunshine makes it hot to be outside, but a nice ocean breeze is going through the house with all the windows open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have fallen to 19C at just past 9PM. Should be a pleasant evening to sleep so long as all the windows are left open.


----------



## SINC

14° under clear skies with a high today of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a nice moon still up in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at 9AM. Where is that forecasted rain????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C. We had some dark clouds and even a few rumbles of thunder, but no rain.


----------



## SINC

17° on the way up to 25° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps, with a nice half moon still visible high up in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with cloudy skies at 1031PM


----------



## SINC

Still 18° out there with a high today of 25° with more afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C this morning, and we are finally getting a bit of rain. It is not a great deal of rain, but at least it is watering the garden naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C as the rain has now stopped. We did not get too much, but every drop helps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 23C as we inch towards 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies and 22C at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## Geometry_USA

Sunny and 24C temps


----------



## SINC

^

Welcome to ehMac, Geometry USA. Just a suggestion, but posting weather information without disclosing your location in kind of pointless. 

Still 19° out there this morning and a high of 28° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a nice half moon high up in the eastern sky, shining through the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with the sun finally burning off some of the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C with no ocean breeze to speak of.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few clouds made for a beautiful sunset. Now, the skies are clearing and we have a pleasant 20C temp.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning and another hot day at 28°. Yesterdays's heat brought up a huge thunderstorm with hail and lightening in Edmonton that flooded underpasses, snarled traffic as 62 mm of rain fell in just a half hour. Here, a mere 10 km from the Edmonton city centre saw huge black skies over the city to the south and nothing but a few drops of rain. We escaped the entire event.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a light ocean breeze. Should be a fine day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 25C at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 19C at 933PM


----------



## SINC

16° out there with lots of thunder and lightning. Rain for the next four days with a high of 22° today.


----------



## Max_Kelowna

+ 17С at 1:46 AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps as we near 7AM.


----------



## fjnmusic

My weather app says sunny and a high of 28C this afternoon. Yowza!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

fjnmusic said:


> My weather app says sunny and a high of 28C this afternoon. Yowza!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay cool and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 26C with a bit of a breeze to push around the humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 25C with what looks like some rain clouds over us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C with no breezes at 1030PM


----------



## SINC

A very nasty night out there at 19° as thunder, high winds and lightning put on quite a display.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C this morning, with lots of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C this afternoon. A hot day is upon us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 29.6 °C85.3 °F Kejimkujik Park, NS ............ which is not far from Lunenburg, NS, where it is 27C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice setting sun forming in the west with 23C temps outside at just past 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 17C temps at 530AM. Very still outside.


----------



## SINC

14° as the rain continues to fall. Another huge downpour right across the capital region saw underpass flooding for the second time this week in the city. A high today of just 18°. We have averaged an inch of rain every evening for three days in a row now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at just past 10AM. Going to be another warm and dry day. We could use some rain, but none is in the forecast until next Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada at noon

Hot spot in Canada: 27.8 °C82.0 °F Bedford Basin, NS

Cold spot in Canada: 0.6 °C33.1 °F Willow Creek (Jasper National Park), AB


----------



## Dr.G.

27.6C here in Lunenburg, NS at we approach 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 14° as the rain continues to fall. Another huge downpour right across the capital region saw underpass flooding for the second time this week in the city. A high today of just 18°. We have averaged an inch of rain every evening for three days in a row now.



Wow!! That's a lot of water, especially for that area and this time of the year is it not?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled down to 24C with a light ocean breeze as we approach 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Red sky at night, a sailor's delight." The sky here in Lunenburg is lit up in shades of pink as we approach 9PM. Still pleasant outside with 22C temps.


----------



## SINC

14° with scattered showers and a high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a nice sunrise forming in the east as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny at nearly 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and still 24C at 4PM


----------



## screature

Beautiful.


----------



## SINC

15° with a sunny high of 25° today and afternoon thunder showers. AGAIN.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps as we near 6AM. Should be another warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at 9AM. Going to be a fine summer's day.


----------



## fjnmusic

Another warm and sunny day today, high of 24C. No afternoon showers predicted for Sherwood Park, oddly enough. Maybe a sprinkle this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny as we approach noon. We could use some rain, but none is in the forecast until Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Now 16° on the way to 25° with Global weather advising to brace for thunder storms in the late afternoon for the entire capital region with the biggest threat in the south and east of Edmonton.


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> Another warm and sunny day today, high of 24C. No afternoon showers predicted for Sherwood Park, oddly enough. Maybe a sprinkle this evening.





SINC said:


> Now 16° on the way to 25° with Global weather advising to brace for thunder storms in the late afternoon for the entire capital region with the biggest threat in the south and east of Edmonton.



Hmmm…??? "_… with the biggest threat in the south and east of Edmonton…"_…

Isn't that part of the Sherwood Park area??? Or is my map and geography that far off, or maybe someone's forecast…???


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? "_… with the biggest threat in the south and east of Edmonton…"_…
> 
> Isn't that part of the Sherwood Park area??? Or is my map and geography that far off, or maybe someone's forecast…???


Yep, Sherwood Park is indeed on the SE corner of Edmonton and Global TV weather was predicting some will hit Edmonton but particularly in that area on its 7:00 am newscast. Maybe the forecast was altered after Frank posted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds rolling in at just past 5PM, but with 24C temps they contain no snow ............. or rain.


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? "_… with the biggest threat in the south and east of Edmonton…"_…
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that part of the Sherwood Park area??? Or is my map and geography that far off, or maybe someone's forecast…???



Exactly. . We shall see, mon ami.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic

SINC said:


> Yep, Sherwood Park is indeed on the SE corner of Edmonton and Global TV weather was predicting some will hit Edmonton but particularly in that area on its 7:00 am newscast. Maybe the forecast was altered after Frank posted.



I was just going by the two weather apps on my iPhone. Sometimes they contradict each other, but today they seem to be in agreement.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with clearing skies and a nice setting sun starting to form.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps this morning as we inch towards 6AM


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14° today with rain and a high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with sunny skies at just past 9AM


----------



## fjnmusic

So it never did rain yesterday, but today it likely will, round about 3:00. This is good, since we decided to stain the deck yesterday and it needed time to dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> So it never did rain yesterday, but today it likely will, round about 3:00. This is good, since we decided to stain the deck yesterday and it needed time to dry.



Sounds like someone in the weather department or above was looking out for you!!!

Years ago when we used a well known deck and railing brand stain to use on just such places, the directions clearly stated, and I could never get a proper answer from the paint store staff: DO NOT USE ON HORIZONTAL AREAS EXPOSED TO EXTREME TRAFFIC.

Now, WTH is the point of such a comment on good quality brand stain??? Scratched head on that one… maybe they finally changed the message on the label, or improved the stain product itself…???


----------



## fjnmusic

pm-r said:


> Sounds like someone in the weather department or above was looking out for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago when we used a well known deck and railing brand stain to use on just such places, the directions clearly stated, and I could never get a proper answer from the paint store staff: DO NOT USE ON HORIZONTAL AREAS EXPOSED TO EXTREME TRAFFIC.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, WTH is the point of such a comment on good quality brand stain??? Scratched head on that one… maybe they finally changed the message on the label, or improved the stain product itself…???



Good question. Perhaps it was intended for railings only and not decks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

fjnmusic said:


> Good question. Perhaps it was intended for railings only and not decks.



That would be a bit odd as the big print on the can said very clearly: 
"_*Deck, Porch, Siding and Rail Stain and Protector*_".


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That would be a bit odd as the big print on the can said very clearly:
> "_*Deck, Porch, Siding and Rail Stain and Protector*_".


Caveat emptor ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice 17C at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps. Should be another nice day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14° with a high of 24° today. And oh yeah, more rain. Will it ever quit?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and 14° with a high of 24° today. And oh yeah, more rain. Will it ever quit?


Send it this way, Don. Parts of Nova Scotia have not been this dry in July and August since 1880.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy, but no rain in sight until maybe Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Overcast and 14° with a high of 24° today. And oh yeah, more rain. Will it ever quit?



It would sure be nice if that rain at least held off for your Rockin' August show days.

Maybe it would help if everyone sent in their request for it to hold off… but all I got was a mumbled "we'll see"…


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and 24C. No rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice breeze with 21C temps. Slowly, the sun is starting to set in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps at 10PM. A pleasant evening.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 16° on the way to a sunny high of 25° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east with 16C temps. No rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with no clouds in the sky and 25C temps as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 24C temps and a nice ocean breeze. We might get a bit of rain tomorrow night. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C temps.


----------



## SINC

19° with thunder rumbling in the distance and a high today of 24° with afternoon T-storms.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit overcast and 18C temps as we hope for some rain later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is now forming with 18C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C now with some clouds rolling in at just past 9AM. Hopefully, these clouds will bring some rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just came inside from sitting out on our back deck watching the thunder and lightening show (which is very rare here in Lunenburg, NS) in 20C temps. Then it started to rain, so rather than let our wine get watered down, we came into the den. Spoofed my dogs, who were glad to be back inside.


----------



## SINC

Still 19° out there with a high today of 24° with showers. More rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 19C temps as we hope for rain at some point next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and 23C temps with no breeze. Going to be another warm day.


----------



## SINC

High thin scattered cloud has deprived us of any sunshine this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and now 25C as we approach noon. No ocean breeze is going to make this a hot day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 27C temps in the shade. A hot day still at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice setting sun with 23C temps have cooled things off a bit. Still clear skies except for a newly formed crescent moon in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

15° with scattered showers and a high of 23° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars still visible and 17C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C this morning. Going to be another warm day, but at least there is a nice ocean breeze to keep the air a bit cooler and fresh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 24C temps as we near noon. The brisk breeze is very helpful in keeping this a fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Fire - Government of Nova Scotia, Canada

25C and still very sunny. Sadly, with strong winds out of the west, we are able to smell the smoke from these fires here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

The haze caused a beautiful sunset this evening. 21C now with clear skies and a nice crescent moon in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps this morning. The wind is from the east, so no smoke from the forest fires that are to the west of Lunenburg in the center of NS.


----------



## SINC

Wow, what a lightning and thunder display out there this morning at 14°, raining and a high today of 22°.


----------



## SINC

Man is it ever coming down out there now, just pouring rain!


----------



## fjnmusic

Thunderstorms and rain. All night. So much for outdoor projects. This is just down the street about a block yesterday afternoon.

https://vimeo.com/178180240


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!! How we could use some of that rain here in NS. We still have three provincial forest fires on the go. Clear skies and 22C temps with no rain in the forecast until the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forest fire near Seven Mile Lake grows 100 hectares overnight - Nova Scotia - CBC News

No rain in sight for anywhere in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine, no clouds, 24C temps with no ocean breeze is making this a warm afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Alerts for: Lunenburg County - Environment Canada

A rare environmental warning. This is shaping up to be the warmest and driest summer since 1880 when records were first kept.


----------



## SINC

A very odd evening. Big booming thunder coming from the west, but we are under clear skies and Environment Canada radar shows nothing even near us. Yet the thunder persists while the sun shines. Most unusual.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very quiet here at 11PM. Clear skies and 18C temps with just a slight breeze from the east and lots of stars overhead.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A very odd evening. Big booming thunder coming from the west, but we are under clear skies and Environment Canada radar shows nothing even near us. Yet the thunder persists while the sun shines. Most unusual.



Maybe you need to zoom in a lot more to see any actual local action…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps as we near 6AM. No rain in sight ...........


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 21° with more rain today. You would think we could share some.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 13° on the way to 21° with more rain today. You would think we could share some.


Send some rain this way. Sunny and 18C with not a cloud in sight at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny but with a nice breeze and 25C temps as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Max_Kelowna

Clouds in the sky and comfortable 25C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Toronto braces for worst heat wave of the summer - The Globe and Mail

Yikes. And I thought that it was hot here in Lunenburg, NS. Currently 23C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a very light mist drifting about .......... but at least it is some sort of moisture for the things that are green.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with fog replacing the mist at 8AM.


----------



## SINC

14° and headed up to 24° with more rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hazy and humid 26C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds and 27C temps at 530PM. Hopefully, we will get some rain tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C but with a 26C humidex reading and not a bit of ocean breeze helping to cool things down a bit at 11PM.


----------



## SINC

15° under clear skies and a high today of 24°, Shold be clear enough to see the meteor showers, but alas not at our home as there is far too much light pollution from Edmonton whose border is a half km from our house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 19C this morning. Luckily, overnight, there were clear skies and lots of meteors to view in the northeastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Farmers seek relief from '100 year drought' conditions - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Dry here in this part of NS as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C and humid at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some rumbles of thunder and about five minutes of rain have brought the temps down to 24C. Still, the rain has now stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Southwestern Nova Scotia seeing driest weather since 1880 - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A bit of rain this afternoon is helping somewhat here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rains came down heavier as the afternoon progressed. It has stopped now, but it is a start at ending our drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 20C temps outside.


----------



## SINC

15° under clear skies on the way to 25° with no rain for a few days!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C temps at just past 6AM. Hopefully, tomorrow will bring some more rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some patches of blue sky above and 19C temps as we approach 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C temps as we inch towards 11PM. Going to be a quiet night tonight.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to another warm day at 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Booming thunder and lightening and lots of rain with 20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at 10AM with a light mist now falling. Looks like our heavy rain is over for the day. It was needed very much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and a humid 25C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and foggy 20C this morning. Very humid, with not a bit of wind or breeze.


----------



## SINC

Currently 14° on the way up to 23° in the sunshine, a perfect summer day.


----------



## pm-r

A beautiful 17C sunny morning here and a very slight breeze, and mid-20s forecast for the afternoon.

Wife has gone off to a small local lake for an exercise swim with some of her friends. Just about a perfect day as we both can't take the heat some get.


----------



## SINC

I too, do not like the heat. A perfect day for me ranges from 20° to 24° much like today at 13° now and a high of 21° with possible showers. Once it reaches 25° and above, the discomfort sets in.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning and a warm day ahead at 25°.


----------



## SINC

15° with light rain and a high of 25° today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 15° with light rain and a high of 25° today.



Hmmm…??? I'm a bit surprised Don that you'd even be getting light rain as it's been clear and quite warm out our way in the West for the last few days.

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

15° now and we will struggle to do much better for a high today. Currently the wind is howling and a huge thunderstorm system is making its way towards our area.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 19C as we near 7AM. Not a breath of wind to cool things off a bit either. Hopefully, might get a bit of rain this evening. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Lots of rain for us today and again tomorrow.


----------



## CubaMark

*The rainy season has landed in Zacatecas....*

The road I take daily to work:









A woman and four children were rescued when rushing floodwater swept them into a gully:









The central patio of the local municipal offices underwater:


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, that is an amazing amount of rain in Zacatecas. Stay safe, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and very humid, with 25C temps as we approach noon here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and still very humid at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

An inch of snow in Calgary today?????????????? 24C with a humidex reading of 31C here right now.


----------



## jmlachance

*Re: How's the weather...*

At CFS Alert, Nunavut: rather balmy, at 0 degrees C.
Some workers walking around in long sleeved shirts around noon.
Had some some strong winds, 30-40 kmh on the weekend, but all calm this morning, part bright sun and part cloudy variance throughout the day. Got cooler in the afternoon.
Snow that fell yesterday has all melted...


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a light ocean breeze. Finally, the humidity has subsided.


----------



## SINC

Raining and 13° with a cool high of just 15° today with rain most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C temps with a light ocean breeze ............ and no noticeable humidity .............. at 7AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 22C temps. A fine evening after a warm summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear blue skies, clean air, and 20C temps this morning. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a very warm 28C at just past 4PM. Not much of a humidex reading, and there is a warm breeze out of the west.


----------



## SINC

14° with a high of just 17° today with yet more rain. All this rain has produced bumper crops province wide, but we desperately need a couple of weeks of dry, hot weather to finish them off or they will rot. There is more rain in the forecast for three of the next six days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14° with a high of just 17° today with yet more rain. All this rain has produced bumper crops province wide, but we desperately need a couple of weeks of dry, hot weather to finish them off or they will rot. There is more rain in the forecast for three of the next six days.


Just the reverse here in Nova Scotia. We have experienced the driest and hottest months of July and August since 1880. Wells in some communities are bone dry. We need some rain and soon. 

Overcast and 20C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has not been this dry in parts of Nova Scotia since 1880.  

Nova Scotia wild blueberry industry anticipating rock bottom prices - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Nova Scotia wild blueberries smaller due to lack of rain - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It has not been this dry in parts of Nova Scotia since 1880.
> 
> Nova Scotia wild blueberry industry anticipating rock bottom prices - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Nova Scotia wild blueberries smaller due to lack of rain - Nova Scotia - CBC News



Not good for the farmers nor people like my wife who is a very heavy blueberry user would be devastated.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not good for the farmers nor people like my wife who is a very heavy blueberry user would be devastated.


Sad, but all too true, Patrick.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another warm and dry day here in this part of Nova Scotia, with sunshine and 26C temps.


----------



## SINC

As farmers prepare to take off a record crop, Ma Nature continues to rain on their parade next week as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a balmy 22C at just past 6AM. Sadly, no rain in sight for us here in dry Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 24C at 2PM. We had a sprinkling of rain a few hours ago, but now all is dry again. Maybe next week we might get some rain.


----------



## SINC

It can quit with the rain any time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 22C temps at 7AM. No rain in sight here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Barrington wells are running dry — and there's little relief in sight - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny 24C with a 29C humidex reading at 11AM. There is no ocean breeze to cool things off a bit, and temps are expected to go up to nearly 30C later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a hot 26C at 531PM


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a nice sunset forming in the west. Some rain is being forecast for Monday afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool wet morning at 11° with a high of just 14° today with more of the wet stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice 20C at about 8AM this morning. Should be another fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with blue skies and 24C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 23C. A fine evening is coming upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 22C as we approach 6AM. Might be some rain today. We really need it.


----------



## SINC

Just 6° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 23C. There does not seem to be any rain in the forecast now until Friday .......... maybe.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just 6° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 22° today.



That seems like a nice change for you and I guess the cool rains that hit us yesterday either missed you or haven't arrived there yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and cloudy here with about 9 drops of rain falling in the past hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and now sunny ............. gone is any chance of rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with clear skies at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 13° this morning with a high today of 24°. A nice day for a drive.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 22C ....... with no rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 26C with a light ocean breeze. A fine day ............. but we DO need rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a few clouds drifting on in over us as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset with temps at 24C and no breeze.


----------



## pm-r

AuroraUsa said:


> Sunny +23C



Really???

I wonder where in the world that could possibly be…


----------



## SINC

Currently 13° here in the Battlefords (SK) and on the way to 26° today with afternoon showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 21C temps. Should be another nice day, but one without any rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 22C morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 25C. If feels as if it might rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 24C ............... but now we are being told no rain until Friday ................ Friday of next week, NOT tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still 24C at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Rain an 13° and with that being our high for the day, as good as it gets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly cloudy and a balmy 23C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, breezy and 24C at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and still 24C at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Rain and 9° out there with a high of just 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 6AM. There is the start of a nip in the air. Fall is approaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A cool 7° out there this morning with more of the wet stuff and just 11° for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past 6AM. Should be a nice sunny day .............. but we still need rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 20C with the sun still having a bit of a kick.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with more rain today and a high of just 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C this morning, with a beautiful red sky in the east. Hopefully, this will mean some rain for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 21C as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit more sun and 20C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 19C with just a slight breeze out of the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

A slight misting of rain is falling, but nothing significant like we need. 18C temps makes it feel balmy.


----------



## SINC

Now raining and 10° on the way to a high of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with thick fog as we near 7AM. VERY foggy and balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got a bit of rain ........... for all of five minutes. Still, it is cloudy now and 24C outside as we approach noon. Hopefully, there will be more rain today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, humid and 24C this afternoon.


----------



## sharonmac09

It's a balmy…..not! It's 28C and feels like 38C and there is not a breeze to be felt!!  

This is definitely not like a typical Indian summer for this time of the year. It's September right? It's sure as heck not July!

Hi all!


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> It's a balmy…..not! It's 28C and feels like 38C and there is not a breeze to be felt!!
> 
> This is definitely not like a typical Indian summer for this time of the year. It's September right? It's sure as heck not July!
> 
> Hi all!


Yikes. Where in NS are you located?


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. Where in NS are you located?


In New Glasgow.

Your temps are not as drastic as here?


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> In New Glasgow.
> 
> Your temps are not as drastic as here?


22C and very foggy here in Lunenburg.

Our hurricane alerts are over and we withstood the "wrath" of the tropical storm that was once Hurricane Hermine. We got all of 1/2 inch of rain and lots of fog and humidity.


----------



## pm-r

> Hurricane Hermine…


:lmao: :clap: :lmao: :roll eyes:

Sure glad you survived and can rebuild.

Our son was slated to fly to NY earlier today, but his flight got rescheduled to depart some 5+ hrs later so most of the Hurricane Hermine should have passed when he finally arrives there later this evening/night being 3 hrs + our time zone.

He said he just wanted to go there as he never had. I guess he got hiss Mother's Travel Gene, sure not mine. 

I was going to email him a suggestion not to miss trying any of the famous NY corned beef type things and maybe I could relay any suggestions *Marc* might have and advise on that topic.

And by all means *Marc*, PM me if needed.

I drool whenever I see some of those NY deli smoked meat sandwiches/meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :clap: :lmao: :roll eyes:
> 
> Sure glad you survived and can rebuild.
> 
> Our son was slated to fly to NY earlier today, but his flight got rescheduled to depart some 5+ hrs later so most of the Hurricane Hermine should have passed when he finally arrives there later this evening/night being 3 hrs + our time zone.
> 
> He said he just wanted to go there as he never had. I guess he got hiss Mother's Travel Gene, sure not mine.
> 
> I was going to email him a suggestion not to miss trying any of the famous NY corned beef type things and maybe I could relay any suggestions *Marc* might have and advise on that topic.
> 
> And by all means *Marc*, PM me if needed.
> 
> I drool whenever I see some of those NY deli smoked meat sandwiches/meals.


My deli of choice is in my old neighborhood -- Ben's Best. HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten


----------



## pm-r

My apologies if I erroneously called their famous NY meat as "corned beef" but may should have been more accurate calling it NY "Pastrami":
How Katz's Deli Makes Their Perfect Pastrami | Serious Eats

And thanks Marc, I will relay your info to him and maybe he can enjoy some.
HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten

What about this:
How Katz's Deli Makes Their Perfect Pastrami | Serious Eats

Seems to have a bit more of a genuine name… but both look delicious and yummy…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My apologies if I erroneously called their famous NY meat as "corned beef" but may should have been more accurate calling it NY "Pastrami":
> How Katz's Deli Makes Their Perfect Pastrami | Serious Eats
> 
> And thanks Marc, I will relay your info to him and maybe he can enjoy some.
> HOME to the Best Pastrami You've Ever Eaten
> 
> What about this:
> How Katz's Deli Makes Their Perfect Pastrami | Serious Eats
> 
> Seems to have a bit more of a genuine name… but both look delicious and yummy…


All are great meals.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another VERY foggy and balmy morning, with 19C temps and very thick fog.


----------



## SINC

7° with more rain and a high today of 19°. With bumper crops sitting in the fields, this rain is bad news. If we do not get a couple of weeks of dry windy weather to dry them out, they will rot and that would be a shame.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 7° with more rain and a high today of 19°. With bumper crops sitting in the fields, this rain is bad news. If we do not get a couple of weeks of dry windy weather to dry them out, they will rot and that would be a shame.


 You folks keep getting what we here in NS keep needing this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with the fog slowly lifting, but no rain in sight.


----------



## sharonmac09

27C and feels like 35C. Very sticky. So sticky my palms are sweating and my swipes on the mousepad are sticking.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> 27C and feels like 35C. Very sticky. So sticky my palms are sweating and my swipes on the mousepad are sticking.


27C here in Lunenburg as well, but with 30C humidex temps ............... but no ocean breeze to help cool us down a bit.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> 27C here in Lunenburg as well, but with 30C humidex temps ............... but no ocean breeze to help cool us down a bit.


Yeah the ocean breeze definitely would help. We're a few kilometres inland so we don't generally feel the ocean breeze. I was visiting some friends at their cottage late afternoon yesterday and it sure did feel good feeling that breeze wafting in from the Northumberland Strait.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Yeah the ocean breeze definitely would help. We're a few kilometres inland so we don't generally feel the ocean breeze. I was visiting some friends at their cottage late afternoon yesterday and it sure did feel good feeling that breeze wafting in from the Northumberland Strait.


No breeze here still, but with the sun out in full now, the 27C temps and 30C humidex reading is keeping me inside with the small desk fan on next to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C temps with a slight ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

10° and headed up to just 16° with more showers again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a thick fog slowly drifting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and a humid 27C temp at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset as we approach 8PM. 22C but at least there is now a breeze and the humidity has broken.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why was Nova Scotia's summer so hot and dry? - Nova Scotia - CBC News

This does not make things cooler knowing what is the current situation here in NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Why was Nova Scotia's summer so hot and dry? - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> This does not make things cooler knowing what is the current situation here in NS.



That seems to be a rather misplaced headline when even in the article the author doesn't and can't even provide a proper or definitive answer.

BTW: who teaches these new "journalists" these days??? They should be shot or at lest learn how to teach!!!


----------



## SINC

10° with a high of 18° and a day without rain for a change, but the wet stuff is back tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 20C this morning at just before 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, breezy and 26C at just past 2PM.


----------



## sharonmac09

24C, humidex of 31C with a really nice refreshing breeze. Much better than it had been for the past few days.


----------



## sharonmac09

Dr.G. said:


> Why was Nova Scotia's summer so hot and dry? - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> This does not make things cooler knowing what is the current situation here in NS.


Ditto!

Although I think I would prefer to have this phenomenom rather than above average precipitation and cooler temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

sharonmac09 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Although I think I would prefer to have this phenomenom rather than above average precipitation and cooler temps.


Still, farmers and those with wells for water are hurting.

Currently, partly sunny, 27C with a 31C humidex reading at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 22C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

12° with more showers and a high of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny at noon, with no breeze of any kind, 24C temps and a 28C humidex reading.


----------



## sharonmac09

22C and feels like 26C with a very nice breeze. Very pleasant


----------



## SINC

12° and falling to 8° by early morning, our 'high' for the day with more showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light mist "falling" ............ not the heavy rain we really need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 20C temps have replaced the drizzle.


----------



## SINC

Now just 7° with a revised high of 12° and showers all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now just 7° with a revised high of 12° and showers all day long.


Better showers than snow ............... if you folks get any colder temps that could be the case.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine has burned away the morning fog, and now we are mostly cloudy with 24C temps at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C now, with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now just 7° with a revised high of 12° and showers all day long.



How about this that my son in Whitehorse posted on Saturday: He does a lot of paragliding as was the case here:

"_



Launched and Top landed at Mt. Mac. Yes that's snow. Raven and a hawk joined me. Wind is a bit strong ATM so am waiting it out

Click to expand...

_."

Coming your way fairly soon maybe…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How about this that my son in Whitehorse posted on Saturday: He does a lot of paragliding as was the case here:
> 
> "."
> 
> Coming your way fairly soon maybe…???


 Too soon to be talking about snow!!!!!!! A good picture, however. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and cloudy at 10PM. We got a bit of a drizzle a couple of hours ago, but it is gone. A non event.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...arly-for-these-resorts-see-photos-here/72067/


----------



## SINC

Just 5° this morning and 14° today as we begin a warm sunny week.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C at 9AM. Again, no rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a bit of a breeze and 21C temps. No real humidity to speak of so no humidex reading. Still, no rain either.


----------



## SINC

We are in for a lovely six days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clear skies. Should be another nice sunny day ................. again, one with no rain.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We are in for a lovely six days ahead.



That should also make the farmers happy for their bumper crops if they have any left waiting to harvest. 

Let's hope it keeps up for their sake as well.


----------



## SINC

Most of the crop is awaiting harvest and this dry spell will help tremendously. Now sunny and 20°, but a bitterly cold north wind makes it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at just past 7PM. A huge nearly full almost harvest moon is rising slowly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 18C temps as we near 9PM. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 12° and we will double that to 24° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C. Should be another nice day ............ with some rain tomorrow ......... we hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and just under 20C at nearly 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C temps and FINALLY a bit of rain is falling.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 14° with a warm sunny day upcoming at 26° for a high today. Great weather for harvest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast skies and 14C temps. No more rain is in the forecast until Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 18C temps at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge near full moon is slowly rising in the east. 14C temps and a bit nippy outside this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 10C with clear skies, and a beautiful nearly full moon slowly setting in the west.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning under clear skies and a warm day ahead at 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies and lots of sunshine as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies, a bit of an ocean breeze and 19C temps. A fine late summer afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the brightness of a full moon beaming through a window that faces west. Very bright. Clear skies and 10C temps as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

13° with light rain and a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 21C temps. A fine afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Cloudy, cooler and raining here today.

Woke up to visit and use the loo before sunrise yet the pink sky to the East was quite brilliant from the greenhouse grow lights reflecting from the low clouds.

Also the hum of the heat pump running indicated that the mornings and days are definitely getting cooler, even with the thermostat set quite low.

Then back to bed for an hour or so with the bed temperature at just that perfect temperature. Then reality hit some time later and it's time to get up and tackle the day, but not much to tackle today.  But it seems the battery wall clock seems to need it battery changed as it's loosing time. I think I can manage to do that.

Now on it's way toward 1:00pm and still overcast, cool and raining.

Sorry we can't send you any Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Cloudy, cooler and raining here today.
> 
> Woke up to visit and use the loo before sunrise yet the pink sky to the East was quite brilliant from the greenhouse grow lights reflecting from the low clouds.
> 
> Also the hum of the heat pump running indicated that the mornings and days are definitely getting cooler, even with the thermostat set quite low.
> 
> Then back to bed for an hour or so with the bed temperature at just that perfect temperature. Then reality hit some time later and it's time to get up and tackle the day, but not much to tackle today.  But it seems the battery wall clock seems to need it battery changed as it's loosing time. I think I can manage to do that.
> 
> Now on it's way toward 1:00pm and still overcast, cool and raining.
> 
> Sorry we can't send you any Marc.


Rain is in the forecast for Monday ................... let us hope. Then it is back to sunshine and warmer temps. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rain is in the forecast for Monday ................... let us hope. Then it is back to sunshine and warmer temps. We shall see.



That's about one of the worst conditions for a lot of plants and vegetation.

Such a light rain isn't adequate to soak in deeply and the plants send their roots up toward the small amount of moisture, then the sun dries up the surface moisture and the plant dies or gets throughly stressed.

That's why deep watering is always recommended, but then again, one needs the water in the first place to be able to do just that!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's about one of the worst conditions for a lot of plants and vegetation.
> 
> Such a light rain isn't adequate to soak in deeply and the plants send their roots up toward the small amount of moisture, then the sun dries up the surface moisture and the plant dies or gets throughly stressed.
> 
> That's why deep watering is always recommended, but then again, one needs the water in the first place to be able to do just that!!


All too true, Patrick. This has been both the hottest and driest July and August months in this half of NS since records were kept in 1880. You can draw a line from Peggy's Cove to Kentville, and say that this is the area of record dryness/heat. Sadly, things have not improved in Sept. We have gotten all of 10mm of rain all month.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps as we near 9PM.


----------



## SINC

10° with steady rain and a high today of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps with a nice nearly full moon in the western horizon as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 24C with a nice breeze. Hopefully, these clouds will bring us some rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Crappy. The weather here today is just, well, poopy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Crappy. The weather here today is just, well, poopy.


We are hoping for that sort of weather here in Nova Scotia, Don. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 24C with a nice breeze. Hopefully, these clouds will bring us some rain overnight. We shall see.



Let's hope so, but no super deluge and flooding please.

I noticed the bit of rain we got the other day or so created quite a few large puddles and took quite a while to soak into the ground.

I didn't think things were that dry except _some_ of the nearby oaks and maples appear dead with brown leaves. Others are still quite green, so I guess there's quit a difference where their roots are and if there's any water, or lack of.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's hope so, but no super deluge and flooding please.
> 
> I noticed the bit of rain we got the other day or so created quite a few large puddles and took quite a while to soak into the ground.
> 
> I didn't think things were that dry except _some_ of the nearby oaks and maples appear dead with brown leaves. Others are still quite green, so I guess there's quit a difference where their roots are and if there's any water, or lack of.


Well, a very light misting is taking place right now in this area of Nova Scotia. So, no puddles, but it is a start. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just received a five minute sprinkle of rain ................ and then it stopped.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just received a five minute sprinkle of rain ................ and then it stopped.



Let's just hope that your N.S. Nature rain God doesn't have some sort of permanent prostrate problem…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's just hope that your N.S. Nature rain God doesn't have some sort of permanent prostrate problem…


   We shall see.


----------



## SINC

8° with a sunny high of 17° today, our average high for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up at 4AM for a rare thunder and lightening show ................ but, alas, it brought no rain. We had a bit at around midnight, but only a dusting. It is now a balmy 19C as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally getting some real rain. It is not a heavy downpour, but it should continue, off and on, into tomorrow morning. A balmy 19C right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got 4 hours of real rain, coming down hard for a few minutes, then just a shower ............ and then coming down hard once again before changing into light showers. Sadly, the sun is coming out with 21C temps. Still, more rain is forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is now shining with a balmy 23C temp outside. Feels like we are back to summer rather than being close to Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very foggy. Might get some more rain tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Southwest Nova Scotia droughts could increase with climate change - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Not good news, especially this summer here in most of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hopefully, this winter, it will start in the west and slowly work it's way eastward. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A chilly 7° with showers today and a high of only 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling since about midnight. I should end by about noon, but at least we may have gotten a bit over 30cm between yesterday and today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and foggy as our rain seems to have stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 20C. A balmy morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 19C with a light rain falling since about midnight. I should end by about noon, but at least we may have gotten a bit over 30cm between yesterday and today.




Hmmm…??? Are you sure Marc??? "_*a bit over 30cm*_" is a LOT of rain in such a short time or my measuration is waaay off…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Are you sure Marc??? "_*a bit over 30cm*_" is a LOT of rain in such a short time or my measuration is waaay off…


Oops.  That should be 30mm ( a little over an inch ) and not 30cm which is 1 foot. Mea culpa.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is again shining with 22C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Oops.  That should be 30mm ( a little over an inch ) and not 30cm which is 1 foot. Mea culpa.



You'll have to admit that that amount of rain might have reversed some water shortage problems, but also would have probably created others.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You'll have to admit that that amount of rain might have reversed some water shortage problems, but also would have probably created others.


Yes, but only hurricanes like Juan that hit eastern NS bring that much rain in a couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow arrives early west of Calgary in Banff, Lake Louise areas - Calgary - CBC News

WAY TOO EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

We are back to cloudy once again, with 22C temps and a light rain shower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 19C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

7° with a high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and balmy 18C as we approach 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C right now. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps and 26C humidex reading. A warm to hot day is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit a high of 25C this afternoon, with a 28C humidex reading. It has cooled off a bit now with 24C temps and no humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

We officially say goodbye to Summer and hello to Autumn at 11:21 AM Atlantic time on Thursday...


----------



## SINC

Just 1° now here in Wetaskiwin, AB and it will surely freeze by the time the sun rises. A high today of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we near 7AM. Should be another warm and sunny day to ring in Fall. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C at 9AM. A great way to start Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny and warm 24C at 1PM. A fine way to start Fall.


----------



## sharonmac09

Very nice 18C, perfect for sleeping


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light ocean breeze. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

11° with showers and the wind is just howling out there. High of just 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C this morning with a bit of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C as we near 9PM. Fall is in the air.


----------



## SINC

8° under cloudy skies on the way to 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies, a beautiful half moon and hundreds of stars visible this morning. 12C temps as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with that half moon still visible in the blue of the sky. 14C temps as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C with clear skies and loads of stars that are visible with the naked eye. Quite impressive.


----------



## SINC

Just 3° this morning, but a nice day ahead with a sunny high of 18° today. I guess by that current temperature, we will have to brush off the old '-' sign for use and day now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just 3° this morning, but a nice day ahead with a sunny high of 18° today. I guess by that current temperature, we will have to brush off the old '-' sign for use and day now.


XX) No, not yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning on the way to a fine fall day in the sunshine with a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 8C this morning, with sunshine and warmer temps into the low 20C range being forecast for this area of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 18C.


----------



## SINC

Still 12° out there but with rain approaching for the day and a high of 14° little improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C this morning with some much needed rain being forecast for later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling ............ finally.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 15C with a light rain falling ............ finally.



Looking quite a bit on the quite wet foggy side over your general area way according to the local webcams.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looking quite a bit on the quite wet foggy side over your general area way according to the local webcams.


Bring it on ................ we need to replenish bone dry wells.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Bring it on ................ we need to replenish bone dry wells.



Very welcome I'm sure, let's hope it keeps up and get's things back to a more normal state.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Very welcome I'm sure, let's hope it keeps up and get's things back to a more normal state.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy as the rain has stopped just prior to 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and 3° on the way to 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still overcast and 14C. No sun for us today.


----------



## SINC

A repeat of yesterday at 5° with a high of 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy morning with 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C temps. Should be another nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 17C. Time to go mow the lawn once again. In a month or two it will be time to mow the fallen leaves into mulch.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 16C temps. Should be another nice day.



How's the rainfall and the drought conditions doing???

Any improvements from the last rains you got???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How's the rainfall and the drought conditions doing???
> 
> Any improvements from the last rains you got???


A little bit. We need what Rp is getting to help those with dry wells. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C. Just finished mowing the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

12° with rain today and a high of just 13°,


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to do some star gazing. I don't think that I have seen as many stars visible to the naked eye in all my 39+ years here in Canada. Amazing. Even the Milky Way was visible in a hazy sort of way. Crystal clear skies and a nippy 8C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at just past 11AM.


----------



## SINC

7° with rain this morning and a high of 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 10C this morning at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of sun coming through the cloud cover at 10AM. A very quiet way to start off the month of October.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with more sun than clouds. Should be another nice day, with lots or rain being forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and a sunny day ahead at 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clearing skies. A warm morning.


----------



## SINC

3° under clear skies and a sunny day ahead at our normal high of 15° for this time of year. then we plunge into single digit highs for nearly a week as a cold front moves in with freezing nighttime temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and a bit overcast. Should be a quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C temps with a beautiful setting sun in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C with loads of stars visible in the morning sky.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a high of 10° with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 8C with blue skies everywhere and sunshine drying away the morning dew.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with blue skies and 14C temps as we inch towards 6PM. It has been a fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 8C this morning, with clear skies and lots of stars visible overhead.


----------



## SINC

3° and with a high of 4° little to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° and with a high of 4° little to look forward to today.


Might you be looking at some snow????


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Might you be looking at some snow????


Nope, not here but the south and Sask. are getting it.


----------



## Dr.G.

The leaves are starting to turn color here in Lunenburg, so the thought of snow is far, far off.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The leaves are starting to turn color here in Lunenburg, so the thought of snow is far, far off.


Our leaves are almost all gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our leaves are almost all gone.


Really?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies, lots of stars visible and 7C temps this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Our maple leaves should really start to turn colors next week


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of sunshine and 10C temps at just about 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend of ours in Regina, SK said she was getting some snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 17C temps as we near noon. Feels more like late summer than early Fall outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 20C at 3PM here in Lunenburg. Still sunny blue skies and no breezes to speak of. Still feels like summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny blue skies and 19C temps. The end of a grand day.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning with a high today of just 3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C temps this morning. Might go up to just over 20C with sunshine once again today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and warm, with 21C temps at just after 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C as we near 3PM. That should be our high for the day. Had to bring out the fans and open up all the windows once again, just like in summertime.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 6PM. The sun is slowly setting in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C this morning, with crystal clear skies and loads of stars visible with the naked eye. It is amazing how many stars I am able to see while outside with my dogs early each morning.


----------



## SINC

-2° and with a high of 2° little change during the day. A fresh blanket so snow covers everything outside as the first white stuff of the year has appeared.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -2° and with a high of 2° little change during the day. A fresh blanket so snow covers everything outside as the first white stuff of the year has appeared.


Snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C this morning. Should be a nice Fall day all day, with some rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Snow!!!!!!!!!


Yep, not much so far but it is to continue falling for another 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, not much so far but it is to continue falling for another 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy evening with 16C temps.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, not much so far but it is to continue falling for another 24 hours.



Boy, your deciduous trees are sure leafless compared to most of ours here, with most just starting to turn and a few fallen, and I see by the highway webcams that the snow hit at least as far south as Okotoks where my middle son and family live, but mostly gone now.

They're hoping their new timber frame home will be close to being completed before Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Boy, your deciduous trees are sure leafless compared to most of ours here, with most just starting to turn and a few fallen, and I see by the highway webcams that the snow hit at least as far south as Okotoks where my middle son and family live, but mostly gone now.
> 
> They're hoping their new timber frame home will be close to being completed before Christmas.


Our leaves are slowly starting to reach the height of their color as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/dreaming-of-a-white-thanksgiving-heres-where/73023/

Yikes. I am not even hoping for a white Christmas let alone a white Thanksgiving.


----------



## SINC

-1° with a high of 1° and yet more snow again today. Yuk!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° with a high of 1° and yet more snow again today. Yuk!


How much accumulation of snow will you have gotten when it is all over????


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C this morning, with some fog rolling in off of the ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C now with lots of rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° as still more snow continues to fall. Just 1° today will melt none of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is breaking through the cloud cover with 20C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 2PM. With no breeze, it is quite balmy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a balmy 22C but dark rain clouds are starting to roll in now. The latest estimate is for 2-3 inches of rain in the next 36 hours. We actually need this rain to end our drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark rain clouds above with 19C temps at just past 6PM. Rain should start to fall within the next hour or so.


----------



## SINC

The sun suddenly appeared, but with no effect on the snow, just a brief glimmer of light before it disappears, unlike the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The sun suddenly appeared, but with no effect on the snow, just a brief glimmer of light before it disappears, unlike the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we near 8PM and the first drops of rain have started to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds and pouring rain throughout the night. Currently it is 13C with a slight let up in the rain.


----------



## SINC

-6° with a high today of 0° and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -6° with a high today of 0° and more snow.


 How much snow will have fallen when it is all over?


----------



## SINC

They say eight to 10 cm here, but many areas near us got between 20 and 30 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> They say eight to 10 cm here, but many areas near us got between 20 and 30 cm.


Well, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with strong winds and lots of rain once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 10C with the rain still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally the rain has stopped and the winds have died down to about 40km/h. Gone is our drought with over 3 inches of rain ............ as well as a great many leaves that have not even changed colors yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 8C with 40km/h winds. At least there is no rain falling right now.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a high of 4° and finally some sun as a break from days of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 7C this morning, with crystal clear skies. What a difference from this time yesterday. All in all, we received just over 75cm of rain in this area of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with sunny blue skies and no more rain until the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C as we near noon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another morning of crystal clears skies, loads of stars visible, and a nippy 6C outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C as we near 9AM. Should be a nice sunny day all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C as we near noon.


----------



## pm-r

Quite cool this am and my wife said there was a heavy frost on our roof when she went out at 8am. 

Sunny and clear bur three storms coming in starting this evening with some weather warnings of high winds and heavy rains.

Just in time as two Indian Natives who we've used before should be here to do our outside windows and clear off the debris from our gutter guards some time this am.

The winds are supposed to clear off the perforated gutter guards but it never really happens properly. Most of the mess is the small brown dried seed stuff from the big tall fir trees, but it just seems to sit there in a soggy wet mass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C which should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy skies and 11C as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a high of 0° and snow for the next three days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° with a high of 0° and snow for the next three days in a row.


Is it all piling up or melting a bit each day?


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun peeking through the cloud cover, with 18C temps as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Feels like summer outside. It briefly hit 20C in sunshine at just before 2PM.


----------



## SINC

We are now under a weather warning for possible heavy rain and or snow for the next 36 hours as a large system approaches from the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are now under a weather warning for possible heavy rain and or snow for the next 36 hours as a large system approaches from the west.


Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Far too early for this much snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful nearly full moon is rising in the eastern skies.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We are now under a weather warning for possible heavy rain and or snow for the next 36 hours as a large system approaches from the west.



Sorry Don, but we were also on a wind and rain storm advisory as of yesterday, but still nothing has materialized here, and if the next forecast storms are coming in, there's sure a big lull here and just waiting for what the forecasters are forecasting.

If it's anything like the West politics, don't expect much as usually very little is delivered on what has been promised, but they still all get paid regardless of their competence.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies as we near 10PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

0° and with a high of 1° with snow, not much to look forward to today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## SINC

In spite of Environment Canada's dire warnings, local radar shows no snow within 100 km of us. It looks to me like this could completely miss us or be very little if any snow.


----------



## SINC

On the other hand, Global TV has issued a series of warnings and as you can see below, we are right in the middle of the mess in this shot I took from our TV set.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, better snow than freezing rain. Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C with the leaves just about reaching their peak of color. Love this time of Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky. A mild 9C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 6C this morning. Soon, the sun shall rise and warm things up.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning with a high of 1° with more snow continuing today, Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. Arrrg.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and sunny at 10AM. Fall colors are at their height now.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> 9C and sunny at 10AM. Fall colors are at their height now.


Our fall has ended and winter has arrived as this shot taken minutes ago will attest to.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our fall has ended and winter has arrived as this shot taken minutes ago will attest to.


Yuk. Starting to pile up. You need some sunshine to melt it all away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the east, with along with a beautiful sunset in the west.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way up to 5°, but it looks like we are in for some treacherous conditions today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a beautiful full moon beaming brightly in the western skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at nearly 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at 4PM, which should be our high for the day. A fine fall day spent working in the garden and getting it ready for late Fall/early Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 11C temps. The end of a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Currently 0° with a high of 4° and a warning we sure do not get very often here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently 0° with a high of 4° and a warning we sure do not get very often here.


Don, in St. John's, fog used to take away the early Winter and late Spring snow. Maybe it will do this for you folks as well?


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C this morning. Cooler single digit temps are being forecast for next week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Don, in St. John's, fog used to take away the early Winter and late Spring snow. Maybe it will do this for you folks as well?


Well, it did melt all day yesterday, albeit slowly, but about a quarter of our snow disappeared, With highs of 11° in the forecast in the next few days, it will likely all go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it did melt all day yesterday, albeit slowly, but about a quarter of our snow disappeared, With highs of 11° in the forecast in the next few days, it will likely all go.


Good to hear. Way too early for snow. Halloween is not even here yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 19C at just past 1PM. Feels like a nice summer day once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C in full sunshine at 2PM. Feels like summer. These are the days I shall recall when I am out shoveling snow in -5C temps come Jan. and Feb.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly setting in the west, with 17C temps still at 6PM. What a glorious day it has been.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy morning with 9C temps.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 0° with a high today of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C but the fog has lifted, with blue skies above and even the nearly full moon high in the western sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A Lunenburg photographer took this picture of one of the roads leading into the Town of Lunenburg yesterday. Fall colors are starting to hit their peak.

Currently, it is 14C and sunny just before 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The case of the missing dogberry: Does this mean a mild winter? - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v479OjZdwEo&feature=youtu.be

Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps as we inch towards 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just a bit past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and balmy 16C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 1° on the way to a high of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and a warm 17C outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and 20C temps at 2PM.


----------



## csonni

Overcast with snow and rain showers at +3C. Left the house this morning with 5cm snow cover. Patchy snow cover now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

csonni said:


> Overcast with snow and rain showers at +3C. Left the house this morning with 5cm snow cover. Patchy snow cover now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, this is to expected in Labrador. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 3PM it hit 21C. There is no sun, just overcast skies. Lots of rain is being forecast for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with blue skies and sunshine as we approach 6PM.


----------



## pm-r

csonni said:


> Overcast with snow and rain showers at +3C. Left the house this morning with 5cm snow cover. Patchy snow cover now.



Seem to be some slushy areas left according to some of the webcams in your area.

I'm using various webcams more and more these days, and almost makes this forum a bit surplus…


----------



## csonni

pm-r said:


> Seem to be some slushy areas left according to some of the webcams in your area.


Any snow that falls this time of year doesn't "usually" last. I say "usually" because last year I believe it did stay on through the rest of October into the Winter. If an October snow doesn't stay around, then any snow in early November will.


----------



## Dr.G.

csonni said:


> Any snow that falls this time of year doesn't "usually" last. I say "usually" because last year I believe it did stay on through the rest of October into the Winter. If an October snow doesn't stay around, then any snow in early November will.


I recall the winter of 2000-01 in St. John's, NL. The first snow came around Nov. 15th, and the last snow on June 2nd. We received a grand total of 638cm that winter, a Canadian record for a city of over 100,000 people. XX)


----------



## SINC

4° on the way to 8°, our high for the next four days in a row which should take care of our snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C this morning, with clear skies and nice half moon overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies and 9C temps, with lots of sunshine, as we near 9AM. Should be another nice day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as we approach 1PM. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 16C with lots of sunshine at about 4PM. Lots of rain is being forecast for tomorrow and Sat. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with rain clouds gathering. Should be a lot of rain today and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-1° o the way to 9° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light drizzle now falling. Strong winds and a couple of inches of rain is being forecast for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with lots of fog rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C with even thicker fog rolling in. I know I have neighbors across the street ............. but it is difficult to see their house.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still 16C with even thicker fog rolling in. I know I have neighbors across the street ............. but it is difficult to see their house.



Well Marc, maybe the next storm will bring up a big lobster like this for you…

_The 14 pound-crustacean was caught by a Bermuda fisherman after the massive storm swept past the island last week._

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...ne-nicole-coughed-up/sharevideo/5178482112001


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well Marc, maybe the next storm will bring up a big lobster like this for you…
> 
> _The 14 pound-crustacean was caught by a Bermuda fisherman after the massive storm swept past the island last week._
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/v...ne-nicole-coughed-up/sharevideo/5178482112001


Yes, I saw this in the news. Interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C and still very foggy. The strong winds and heavy rains are due just after midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 16C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

-1° and headed up to a sunny high of 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night of strong winds and lots of rain. Currently, the rain has changed to a warm drizzle with strong 75km/h winds and 18C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 11AM. There is a warm mist being blown about 35km/h winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 22.0 °C71.6 °F CFB Greenwood, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a strong drizzle. Very balmy outside at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

18.5C and raining at 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and foggy at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° and overcast with a high of 7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of wind pounding the side of my house. 12C temps outside and no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 19.1 °C66.4 °F St. John's, NL


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but still very windy with 12C temps as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at 1PM with continued strong winds blowing around colored leaves every which way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C as we inch towards 10PM


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -1° and little change today with a high of just 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a quiet 7C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast now and 10C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we approach 2PM. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

-2° this morning and we are under a heavy fog warning with zero visibility by dawn and a high of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 7C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 9C as we near 10AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -2° this morning and we are under a heavy fog warning with zero visibility by dawn and a high of 4°.



Isn't that a bit unusual to get such a thick fog warning for your general area???

I thought that stuff was left for Marc's NS and East Coast area. 

EDIT:
Boy, sure a difference for the amount of or lack of fog at some of the Edmonton webcams:
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...01uH3snBuJOU83BvA&sig2=ZttzlaWKWG1yxmDE15h8uw

https://www.ualberta.ca/earth-atmospheric-sciences/facilities/eas-cameras

Maybe the moving traffic keeps the roads clearer???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 3PM. That should be our high for the day, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C at just past 7PM. Going to be a chilly night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 6C temps as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 3° on the way to 6° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 5C at 6AM this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C. Not sure if we will make it to 10C today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 7C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 1° with a high today of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and a mild 7C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 8C at 10AM. Lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## macintosh doctor

it snowed!!!
https://ring.com/share/1151078314

let the mayhem begin on the roads lol


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> it snowed!!!
> https://ring.com/share/1151078314
> 
> let the mayhem begin on the roads lol


A unique use of Ring. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 9C at just past noon.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> A unique use of Ring. :clap:


here is an unique code for all to use 9cloudspaceinc 
will get you $25 off per product.. 
enjoy..


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> here is an unique code for all to use 9cloudspaceinc
> will get you $25 off per product..
> enjoy..


A good way to monitor the amount to snow that accumulates over the winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at we near 3PM. That should be our high for the day. Not a bad Fall day, all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as we near 7PM. Clear skies so it is going to be a chilly night.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at just past 9PM. Getting colder. Might see some frost tomorrow morning. XX)


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 2° this morning and with a high of 3° little change for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds and a nippy 5C as we near 6AM. The rain should start around noon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at just past 9AM. Rain is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain was forecast for noon, and it is now 1156AM and the first drops are starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain and 9C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain and 8C temps as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of rain, very strong winds and 9C temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lots of rain, very strong winds and 9C temps.



Good to know I guess and about the sixth and almost duplicate daily posts again so I guess they don't need to issue forecasts … and your day's not yet over… or is it…????


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 2° with a high today of 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good to know I guess and about the sixth and almost duplicate daily posts again so I guess they don't need to issue forecasts … and your day's not yet over… or is it…????


Well, the rain has stopped now, the wind has died down and the skies are clearing with 11C temps. Once the sun comes up I shall look around our property to see what, if any, damage has been done overnight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 14C temps as we inch towards 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C temps with rain in the forecast for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C tonight. No frost tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 3° with a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light mist falling as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a bit of sun. Amazingly, I am still picking raspberries off of our bush. Got about 20 a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C this evening. Very quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with rain on the way, with 8C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 8C with none of the forecasted overnight rain.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy with heavy fog at -2° on the way up to 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light drizzle as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and a mild 12C as we near 1PM. Should be a good night for the trick or treaters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy but up to 15C at 5PM. Some very little kids have come to the door for their treats.


----------



## SINC

Currently overcast and 1° falling to 0° by morning with light snow all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

A few clouds and 7C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C. A rather dull day. The leaves are still falling so that makes for something to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is starting to shine with 11C temps at noon. Turning out to be a nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C as we near 6PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° and we are looking at a very nice few days ahead to melt all this newly fallen snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and a mild 8C at 6AM this morning. All is still.


----------



## SINC

Our high for the day has been boosted to 10°. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C. Was thinking about mowing the lawn once again ............. hopefully for the last time this year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C temps. Should be a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C but it is clouding over. Going to be a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 10C at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 1° with a warm high of 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 12C at just past 11AM. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling at just past 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently 6° and after yesterday's high of 18°, we are forecast to do it all over again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and the overnight rain has now stopped. Should be a nice day once the sun comes up.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a bit of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Forecast is for temps as low as 3C overnight. There are still trees all around my property with at least 1/3 of their colorful leaves hanging on. I see them all gone by Remembrance Day. Then, back out comes the lawn mower.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 2C with crystal clear skies and loads of stars visible at just past 5AM. All is quiet and still outside.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and we are forecast to once again be at or near 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C. A quiet afternoon with colorful leaves slowly drifting down from the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's 505PM and the sun is slowly setting in the west, and should set by 530PM or so. Hard to believe that tomorrow it will be 430PM when this takes place.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not quite 630PM and the street lights are now coming on. This will happen at 530PM tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Well, even worse, our sunset here tomorrow is at 17:54 MDT.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, even worse, our sunset here tomorrow is at 17:54 MDT.




We should all be like SK ............. they don't touch their clocks.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We should all be like SK ............. they don't touch their clocks.


Amen to that!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Amen to that!


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to a high of 10° this Sunday as we spend our first day having to adjust to the time change.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of overnight rain just ending.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 10C at just past noon. A quiet and dull Sunday.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning with a sunny high of 13° in store for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C this morning. Up early to the sound of my dogs barking (from inside the house) at some deer walking past our back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very dark now, and it is only 6PM. A beautiful sunset took place about a half hour or so, and now there is a nice half moon high up in the sky. Still, I miss some light at this time of day .............. that we had last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and hundreds of stars visible this morning. 1C as we inch towards 4AM.


----------



## SINC

20° in November? In Alberta?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 20° in November? In Alberta?


Wow!!!!!!!! It hit 14C with sunshine here in Lunenburg this afternoon. Colorful leaves are still on the trees and the grass has again started to grow. Will have to mow once again in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 5C with clear skies at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

9° with a mix of sun and clouds today and a high of 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past noon. Time to again mow the lawn.


----------



## SINC

The sun has come out and it is now 12° without a puff of wind. Nice fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine and 16C temps. Feels like early June rather than early November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 5PM and the sun is slowly setting in the west. I still can't get used to this sort of early evening. Still, with 14C temps I am NOT complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning. 8C at just past 3AM. Still feels quite mild for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we near 2PM. Raked up the leaves that have fallen so far to make a small pile for the doxies to play in. I guess it is instinctual for them to try to dig into the pile and then just dash through it. Then, when the fun was over, I just reraked the leaves into a small pile and went over it with my lawnmower. This is natural fertilizer for my back lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly setting in the west, with clear skies and 7C temps. The ending to a fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

A cloudy day aead at 6° and headed to a high of 14°. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C this morning. Should be a nice day at the War Memorial here in Lunenburg, NS. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fine Remembrance Day weather for this morning's services. 15C temps with sunshine and a light breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C at 5PM. A quiet Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 5C at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud and 9° on the way to 13° today. I can just catch glimpses of the beautiful near full moon through the cloud cover. So bright, but it will appear as a super moon on Monday November 14 and the forecast calls for clear skies that night. Yes!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and still 5C at just past 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 8C at just past 11AM. A fine Fall day.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning under partial cloud with that big old moon shining brightly. A high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at we inch towards 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset as we approach 6PM with 9C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful and bright nearly full moon is shining high up in the eastern sky, with 7C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

My wife took this picture about an hour ago driving back into Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C at 5AM with a VERY bright full moon in the western sky. It was so bright that I could have sat outside and read a newspaper had I wanted to.


----------



## SINC

5° and high cloud that partially obscures the supermoon with showers today and a high of 9°. Moon pics are just blurs through the clouds. Too bad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C as we near 10AM. Feels like Spring again.


----------



## SINC

I would think our chances of seeing the supermoon tonight are about 50/50 when looking at the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I would think our chances of seeing the supermoon tonight are about 50/50 when looking at the forecast.


 My wife and I went to Blue Rocks, which is just outside of Lunenburg, NS to watch the moon rise out of the Atlantic Ocean at about 530PM this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning. The full moon is just a haze above all this fog. 8C temps as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a high today of 7° under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is lifting a bit with 11C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain falling with 12C temps. Actually, it is very quiet and still outside.


----------



## SINC

We got a cm or so of snow last evening and now at -1° with a high of 2° and more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 13C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 13C temps. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy at 5PM. Looks like a classic British B movie with London fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain and even a bit of thunder. Strange night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C and the fog is again rolling in at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for today of -3° with temperatures falling to -10° by evening with more snow on the way on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C this morning at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

Now at -4° with a wind chill of -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 12C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 14C at just past 1PM. It is nice to be able to open up some windows to let in some fresh air, especially at this time of year. Sadly, we shall have to turn the furnace on next week as cooler temps are being forecast. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 18.5 °C65.3 °F St. John's Int'l Airport, NL


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 10C this morning, with a hint of rain.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -7° with the wind chill at -12° with snow today and a high of -5°. I hope it lets up by Sunday as a new window is being installed that day in our master bedroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A chilly -7° with the wind chill at -12° with snow today and a high of -5°. I hope it lets up by Sunday as a new window is being installed that day in our master bedroom.



Good luck, Don. We just had three windows replaced last week during our warm and sunny days.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and rain at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C as we approach 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C at just past 5AM. Looks like it should be a quiet and dull weekend. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high of -3° already for today with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light drizzle. A very dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C but now with a steady rain.


----------



## SINC

Our snow removal people did their first removal of snow today for 2016. Light snow and -3° now, same as early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our snow removal people did their first removal of snow today for 2016. Light snow and -3° now, same as early this morning.


 Hopefully, you shall not have a rough winter. The forecast is for you folks to have cold and dry conditions this winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy and 9C at just past 5PM. Waiting for the street lights to come on.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy now with 9C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

-4° and overcast with a high of -3° so little change ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and 10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very foggy. Sadly, these mild temps will be replaced with more seasonable temps next week. Still, it is nice to be able to open up a window or two in the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

For a moment it looked as if the sun was going to break through the cloud cover, but no such luck. Still, it is mild with 13C temps and no rain or drizzle, so we are able to open up some windows to let in some fresh air. From the forecast, lower temps are called for next week, so I guess I shall have to turn on the furnace. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C as we approach 11AM. With clear skies, it should be a bit nippy tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° and struggling to -1° with flurries before dropping to double digit lows tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clear skies and a bright half moon high up in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C. However, cooler weather is upon us so today might be the last day of open windows and I might have to crank up the furnace starting tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C. Cooler temps are upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C this morning as we near 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-2° and with a high today of -1°, little room for improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 14.6 °C58.3 °F St. John's Int'l Airport, NL

Wow!!! Only 6C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -3° but we only gain 2° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at 6AM with cloudy skies. A dull OtHD.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C this morning with the last of the yellow leaves starting to drift towards earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a bit of off and on sunshine through the cloud cover. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 3C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon high up in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-7° this morning with a high today of 2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at just past 9AM. Should be a nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a bit of sun but this should be our high for the day. The last of the yellow maple leaves are starting to fall. A quiet way to end Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Record-breaking snow in eastern Newfoundland - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

This was one of the reasons why my wife and I decided to move from St. John's to somewhere in Nova Scotia. Luckily, we settled in Lunenburg, NS back in 2014.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 4C at just past 5AM. Should be a nice day once the sun rises. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning under partial cloud and a high of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun now and 7C temps as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C with some rain coming this time tomorrow night. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -6° this morning on the way up to 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 4C temps. Should be a nice Grey Cup Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now, with 6C temps. Still should be a nice Grey Cup Sunday ............ somewhere. Go Stamps!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 8C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada forecasts sunny skies and 5C temps in TO for tomorrow's Grey Cup. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this afternoon. Turning out to be a grand day for our outdoor Christmas Crafts Fair here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of Nova Scotia could get up to 15 cm of snow - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Hopefully, since we live so close to the coast, there will not be a great deal of snow. Wind and rain, however, are another matter. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Parts of Nova Scotia could get up to 15 cm of snow - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> Hopefully, since we live so close to the coast, there will not be a great deal of snow. Wind and rain, however, are another matter. We shall see.




No doubt the weather thinks you may be missing something since you keep posting why you moved… 




Dr.G. said:


> Record-breaking snow in eastern Newfoundland - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News
> 
> This was one of the reasons why my wife and I decided to move from St. John's to somewhere in Nova Scotia. Luckily, we settled in Lunenburg, NS back in 2014.




Hmmm… ??? 

There's not a single thing you can do to stop Mother Nature from doing what she can and wants to do. 

And don't you just love some of what the weather pros and engineers have to say sometimes… it's just a big joke to me…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> No doubt the weather thinks you may be missing something since you keep posting why you moved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm… ???
> 
> There's not a single thing you can do to stop Mother Nature from doing what she can and wants to do.
> 
> And don't you just love some of what the weather pros and engineers have to say sometimes… it's just a big joke to me…


Well, Environment Canada seems to be making more incorrect forecasts than correct forecasts. So, we watch EC's predictions and reverse it. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 4C as the winds are now starting to pick up.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high of 0° this Grey Cup day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has changed to wet snow. With 1C temps, it is sticking to the lawns but not much else. Should be gone by later today. Still, I am glad that I put my snow tires on the car last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and the snow has stopped. I should all be gone in a few hours. It is way too early to start thinking about shoveling snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 3C and all the snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with light fog and -4° with a high of just 1° more.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 5C temps at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C at just past 2PM. A fine Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 4C. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 2C this morning, with crystal clear skies. Should be a nice sunny day today.


----------



## SINC

Nippy? We're nippy at -10°! 

A high of -5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nippy? We're nippy at -10°!
> 
> A high of -5° today.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and very sunny as we approach 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Yep, now a very nippy morning as the wind has picked up and our wind chill sits at -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

XX)XX)


SINC said:


> Yep, now a very nippy morning as the wind has picked up and our wind chill sits at -17°.


 Is your snow all gone?


----------



## SINC

The lawns are covered but the streets are bare.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The lawns are covered but the streets are bare.


 Well, at least you don't have to shovel your lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C as we near 3PM. This should be our high for the day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with snow at -7° and with a high just a single degree more, little change.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 7C temps. Might get a bit warmer, and we might even see some sunshine later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the sun is trying to shine with 7C temps.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Overcast with snow at -7° and with a high just a single degree more, little change.



Your area is looking rather cold lately according to this Bless webcam shot I took just after mid day yesterday… sort of pretty, but sure cold looking…


----------



## Dr.G.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

Off and on sunshine here in Lunenburg, with 6C temps. A nice day. Looking around, however, there are now no leaves on any trees in my area. Sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C. Might get some more early morning rain again tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Currently -8° with flurries today and a high of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wind and rain with 7C temps as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

More wind and rain and 8C temps as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with the wind and rain finally dying down somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 11C at 6PM. Feels balmy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkDvqQKGgDA[/ame]

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

+10C at just past 8PM here in Lunenburg, NS. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 8C at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and very windy with 7C temps as we inch towards 4AM.


----------



## SINC

-8° and headed up to -3° in dense fog for about two weeks now every single morning. Never seen so much fog here in Alberta day after day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° and headed up to -3° in dense fog for about two weeks now every single morning. Never seen so much fog here in Alberta day after day.


Sounds like St. John's in March, just with colder temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C. A find Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 5C temps as the sun is just now starting to set .................. at 430PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a very dark sky ........... except for a crystal clear crescent moon and Venus in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 3C at just past 9PM. Might get a bit of frost on the lawns tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -5° with snow and a high of 0° before we plunge into arctic weather next week with daytime highs in the mid -20°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with a touch of frost on the grass. Looks like Fall is slipping slowly away and Winter will be upon us soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and -5° with snow and a high of 0° before we plunge into arctic weather next week with daytime highs in the mid -20°s.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C this morning. A nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 2C with clear skies. A crescent moon and Venus are still in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with flurries at -4° Falling to -6° by noon, -8° by evening and finally to -18° by midnight as the FAM moves in with temperatures to be as low as -31° by Thursday. Now THAT is nippy.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast with flurries at -4° Falling to -6° by noon, -8° by evening and finally to -18° by midnight as the FAM moves in with temperatures to be as low as -31° by Thursday. Now THAT is nippy.


"nippy"?????????????????? XX) -31C is not nippy. Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear sky with lots of stars and 1C temps. Should be a nice sunny day once the sun rises. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C at 10AM. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "nippy"?????????????????? XX) -31C is not nippy. Stay safe and warm, mon ami.




+!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +!!!!


I agree, Patrick. I have only experienced these sorts of extremes a few times in my life -- once in Winnipeg on Boxing Day and a few times in Calgary over the Christmas to New Year's Eve timeframe. My wife grew up in Calgary, Edmonton and Winnipeg, so bitterly cold temps mean nothing to her. Still, she complained about the damp 0C temps in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C temps. No snow is in the forecast until about a week from today, but it feels like snow could happen today. We shall see.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 3C temps. No snow is in the forecast until about a week from today, but it feels like snow could happen today. We shall see.


did you receive the snow that PEI got?


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> did you receive the snow that PEI got?


We got rain instead of snow. This is our third Christmas in Luenburg, NS. The first Christmas was green, the second was a white Christmas, and I am hoping for another green Christmas this year. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> did you receive the snow that PEI got?


Friends of ours who live in Fredericton, NB and have a few mini dachshunds received about 30cm of snow this past week or so ............ and their doxies refused to go outside in snow that was way over their heads.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ahead-for-the-prairies-heres-a-rundown/75492/


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 1C outside. My wife, born and raised in Calgary, says that "it is cold outside". I say "it's OK". For the record, being so close to the Atlantic Ocean here in Lunenburg, NS, it is fairly humid, so it is a damp 1C, which even I find bone chilling.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 8PM. Should be our low for the day, but I foresee frost on the lawn comes dawn tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C as we near 10PM. Should be a nippy morning tomorrow when I take my dogs outside. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a nippy 0C but there is no frost on the grass.


----------



## SINC

A Nippy -16 with the wind chill at -24° as the FAM envelopes us all week long. Wind chills will reach into the -40°s this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A Nippy -16 with the wind chill at -24° as the FAM envelopes us all week long. Wind chills will reach into the -40°s this week.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1C this morning. A quiet way to start the week.


----------



## SINC

Our winds have increased and wind chill warnings are now in effect with temps reaching into the -30°s now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our winds have increased and wind chill warnings are now in effect with temps reaching into the -30°s now.


XX) My brain hurts just thinking of those temps .................. as my eyeball would have frozen in those temps. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada tests new supercomputer to forecast weather - Politics - CBC News

It should be interesting to see if this helps them in their "long range" forecasts (i.e., more than 48 hours). We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 10PM. Should be a chilly morning tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 2C. With no moon, the constellations are there for the viewing. Impressive.


----------



## SINC

Currently -19° with snow, a high of -18° today and the wind chill sits at -29° this morning. Brrrrr.


----------



## SINC

Our winds have picked up a wee bit and the wind chill is now at -32°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently -19° with snow, a high of -18° today and the wind chill sits at -29° this morning. Brrrrr.





SINC said:


> Our winds have picked up a wee bit and the wind chill is now at -32°.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a nice quarter moon rising and a beautiful sunset .............. but it is only 436PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Vancouver just got some snow ................. their first real snow in 1000 days according to their mayor.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very chilly -2C as we near 10PM. Clear skies so it is going to be a cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -2C with clear skies and a touch of frost on the lawns.


----------



## SINC

-21° and that is it for today as it is also our high with a light breeze creating a wind chill of -29°. Our daily highs are expected to remain below -20° right through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -21° and that is it for today as it is also our high with a light breeze creating a wind chill of -29°. Our daily highs are expected to remain below -20° right through the weekend.


XX) Once again, stay warm and safe in these extreme temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

We just had some, what is being called, "evaporated snow". Some snow fell over Lunenburg, NS, but with 1C temps it evaporated before it hit the ground. How does one shovel this sort of snow, since nothing is on the ground?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We just had some, what is being called, "evaporated snow". Some snow fell over Lunenburg, NS, but with 1C temps it evaporated before it hit the ground. How does one shovel this sort of snow, since nothing is on the ground?




You'll probably need a "condensed shovel" for that type of stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You'll probably need a "condensed shovel" for that type of stuff.


:lmao::lmao: It bent ................


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 1C this evening. Might have a flurry or two overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-23° this morning with the wind chill at -30° with a high one degree warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C with no wind. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

It is nippy out there this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is nippy out there this morning!


I get a headache just looking at those temps. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy this morning. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got up to a cloudy 7C at 3PM today.

Hot spot in Canada: 8C Western Head, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -43C Old Crow Airport, YT


----------



## SINC

-21° dropping to -22° by afternoon and near -30° tonight with the wind chill currently at -28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C with some heavy frost on the lawns. Crystal clear skies with lots of stars visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with some light snow flurries drifting down. First real snow of the year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 1C with some light snow flurries drifting down. First real snow of the year.




We got our first light dusting several days ago but woke up to a good three inches of dry snow this morning, -2C and no wind.

Birds are enjoying their feed and suet and even a humming bird still feeding and seems to enjoy sitting on top of the feeder.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We got our first light dusting several days ago but woke up to a good three inches of dry snow this morning, -2C and no wind.
> 
> Birds are enjoying their feed and suet and even a humming bird still feeding and seems to enjoy sitting on top of the feeder.


Good to hear that you are feeding the birds, Patrick. :clap: Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C with temps going as low as -6C overnight. For us here in Lunenburg, NS, this is cold for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A cold -3C with temps going as low as -6C overnight. For us here in Lunenburg, NS, this is cold for this time of year.


Sorry, but THIS is cold for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sorry, but THIS is cold for this time of year.


XX)

Well, each part of Canada has their own "cold" temps. Luckily, we never get those sorts of bitterly cold temps. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

> Sorry, but THIS is cold for this time of year.



And too cold for this guy to live there, but you can always move. Especially once one has retired.

Our general area is forecasting temps around the 0C mark. And even that's cold.

My cousin who had to live in the Edmonton area for a while called it the cold hell place.

But I sure feel for my nephew who's out there welding on some pipeline in this weather. At least I think he is.


----------



## SINC

Now -24° as we continue our fall to -31° tonight with wind chills over -40°.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And too cold for this guy to live there, but you can always move. Especially once one has retired.
> 
> Our general area is forecasting temps around the 0C mark. And even that's cold.
> 
> My cousin who had to live in the Edmonton area for a while called it the cold hell place.
> 
> But I sure feel for my nephew who's out there welding on some pipeline in this weather. At least I think he is.


Patrick, we moved from St. John's, NL to get away from the snow and the lack of sunshine, especially in the winter and spring months. My wife grew up in Calgary/Edmonton/Winnipeg, so cold temps mean nothing to her.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -24° as we continue our fall to -31° tonight with wind chills over -40°.


XX) -6C with clear skies and lots of stars visible this morning. I shall not complain, however, since with no wind, it was nice to be outside looking at all of the constellations as my dogs raced around the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C as we near 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and -5C with light snowspecs drifting down at noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, we moved from St. John's, NL to get away from the snow and the lack of sunshine, especially in the winter and spring months. My wife grew up in Calgary/Edmonton/Winnipeg, so cold temps mean nothing to her.




But I'll bet you may have made the move sooner if you were getting the temperatures there that Don is expecting.


> Now -24° as we continue our fall to -31° tonight with wind chills over -40°.


My God that's COLD!!! Even for brass monkey balls!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> But I'll bet you may have made the move sooner if you were getting the temperatures there that Don is expecting.
> 
> 
> My God that's COLD!!! Even for brass monkey balls!!!


My wife did not mind the cold temps in AB/SK/MB, since it was sunny. She hated the -1C and damp cold of St. John's, NL, especially since we could easily go a week with not a bit of sunshine. It is a bit warmer here in Lunenburg, NS with far less snow and lots more sunshine.

I could not survive for long in the bitterly cold temps out on the prairies. "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din."


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with the sun slowly setting, so I guess we shall just be getting colder from here on until we hit our expected low of -10C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C at 6PM ............... temps are luckily not influenced by the windchill .................. yet.


----------



## SINC

Once again we are under a sever cold warning:

Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Once again we are under a sever cold warning:
> 
> Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada


XX) Friends of ours who have a farm in central SK expect a winchill of -58 overnight. They fear for their farm animals.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C at 9PM. A nice half moon is high up in the sky with lots of stars still visible.


----------



## SINC

Same old, same old.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same old, same old.


"Same old, same old" ................... WAY too cold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C at just past 5AM. A very quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C temps. A nice day.


----------



## SINC

Our winds are supposed to increase to 60 kph this afternoon resulting in an extended severe cold warning with wind chills in the -40°s and even approaching below -50° by evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our winds are supposed to increase to 60 kph this afternoon resulting in an extended severe cold warning with wind chills in the -40°s and even approaching below -50° by evening.


XX) I hear that the artic flow is heading as far south as Texas. Still, you folks are in the dead center of this massive cold. Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Geminid meteor shower: How to watch the last big show of the year - Technology & Science - CBC News

Cold temps here in Lunenburg, NS bring crystal clear skies, which is great for this sort of viewing.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> XX) I hear that the artic flow is heading as far south as Texas. Still, you folks are in the dead center of this massive cold. Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


When cold warnings appear on TV maps here the colour white appears at about the -10° mark. That progresses shown on cold warning maps to pink in the -20°s, purple in the -30°s and finally black when below -40°.

That large system is moving both east and south and according to the TV news this morning, the Maritimes are squarely under the blackest portion of the system by the week's end. Not sure if the Maritimes have ever come under -40° before or not, but it looks very much at this point that you may get to experience it. I will try to get a snap shot of this when it next appears in our forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When cold warnings appear on TV maps here the colour white appears at about the -10° mark. That progresses shown on cold warning maps to pink in the -20°s, purple in the -30°s and finally black when below -40°.
> 
> That large system is moving both east and south and according to the TV news this morning, the Maritimes are squarely under the blackest portion of the system by the week's end. Not sure if the Maritimes have ever come under -40° before or not, but it looks very much at this point that you may get to experience it. I will try to get a snap shot of this when it next appears in our forecast.


We have a friend who lives in Fredericton and they could get those sorts of cold temps. Northern and Central Newfoundland can get those sorts of cold temps, and this is not uncommon for Labrador. However, coastal NS and eastern NL rarely get below -20C.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We have a friend who lives in Fredericton and they could get those sorts of cold temps. Northern and Central Newfoundland can get those sorts of cold temps, and this is not uncommon for Labrador. However, coastal NS and eastern NL rarely get below -20C.


I was able to grab two pics of the forecast that shows the system's position on Monday evening, then how it appears on Friday morning that clearly shows what I was referring to in my last post as it nears the Maritimes. As you can see, even the coast of Nova Scotia in ringed in black.


----------



## Dr.G.

Most of NS seems to be in purple/pink. Looks like most of NB is in black as is the Great Northern Peninsula and Labrador in NL. Luckily, they grow us tough here in NS ....................... except that I was born and raised in New York City, NY!!!!!!!!!    XX)


----------



## SINC

Well, we can always hope that forecast is wrong and you folks catch a break.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we can always hope that forecast is wrong and you folks catch a break.


EC is forecasting temps as low as -10C on Friday. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> "Same old, same old" ................... WAY too cold. Paix, mon ami.




And then it get even worse!!! 





SINC said:


> Our winds are supposed to increase to 60 kph this afternoon resulting in an extended severe cold warning with wind chills in the -40°s and even approaching below -50° by evening.



Gads!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And then it get even worse!!!
> 
> XX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gads!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Geminid meteor shower: How to watch the last big show of the year - Technology & Science - CBC News

Look up ................... look way up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Finally a bit of a break from the extreme cold at -18° with flurries and a high today of -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally a bit of a break from the extreme cold at -18° with flurries and a high today of -15°.


A "break"?????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently -6C with some snow on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with snow here at 9AM. Will have to do some shoveling comes noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> -4C with snow here at 9AM. Will have to do some shoveling comes noon.




Sure looks like it according to this and other local areas there:
Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg

We're getting some snow with gusty winds, but don't know if it will be enough to have to shovel or plow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Finally a bit of a break from the extreme cold at -18° with flurries and a high today of -15°.



I guess your heat source gets a little bit of a break!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Sure looks like it according to this and other local areas there:
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> 
> We're getting some snow with gusty winds, but don't know if it will be enough to have to shovel or plow.


Yes, Patrick. 0C now with larger snow flakes coming from the northeast. About 15cm are down already, and it is still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm are down so far ............. and the heavy snow is about to start.

https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XGO


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we got 22cm of snow and then the sleet started. Luckily, I went out with my snow blower just as it started to sleet. Got the drive way done and a path for the doxies out the back door. Currently, it is 2C and the sleet is now a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

All too true ...............


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +3C as we approach 10PM. The plows have widened the street, so there is a pile of snow at the end of my driveway. I shall have to deal with it once the sun rises tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-13° withe winds WNW at 11 giving us a wind chill of -19°. Since that is our high for the day, little change ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a nice nearly full moon high up in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -1C this morning.


----------



## SINC

12° now but with the winds out of the WNW at 24 gusting to 33 the wind chill is still -21°. Chilly indeed with flurries both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 12° now but with the winds out of the WNW at 24 gusting to 33 the wind chill is still -21°. Chilly indeed with flurries both today and tomorrow.


I guess that the WNW winds are what brings you those artic cold temps. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C, still very sunny at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just past 430PM and the sun is setting slowly in the west. Nice sky.


----------



## SINC

-18° on the way up to -12° but the wind continues to make it feel like -22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C this morning, but there is some warmer temps and even a bit of rain being forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C temps now. We just might get that rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with a light rain falling and +5C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain with 4C temps at just past 4PM. At least it is taking away some of Monday's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a beautiful full moon in the eastern sky. 0C with no wind. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

The moon shines directly into our bedroom window as it rises and we can see it through the partially open venetian blinds. A pleasant way to fall asleep. -19° this morning with light winds making it feel like -24° and a high just a single degree warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yes, love watching the moon, either indoors or outside. Currently as we near 6AM there is light snow slowly falling with -2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but with blustery flurries swirling all about at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!!!!!!! This just in from Environment Canada --

Alerts for: Lunenburg County

Statements

11:11 AM AST Thursday 15 December 2016
Special weather statement in effect for: 
•Lunenburg County

Very cold air and strong northwesterly winds will give wind chill values near minus 30 Friday morning, giving significant risk of frostbite.


----------



## pm-r

> Very cold air and strong northwesterly winds will give wind chill values near minus 30 Friday morning



Good grief!!! 

Are you sure they got the right area and maybe some super strong winds for the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!!
> 
> Are you sure they got the right area and maybe some super strong winds for the wind chill.


https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

All of the Atlantic Provinces are under this impact of bitterly cold temps and snow. 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-path-of-more-winter-storms-this-week-/75834/


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach 4PM. There is a nice sunset forming in the western horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!!
> 
> Are you sure they got the right area and maybe some super strong winds for the wind chill.


Bundle up: It will feel like –30 for much of Nova Scotia on Friday - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg
> 
> All of the Atlantic Provinces are under this impact of bitterly cold temps and snow.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-path-of-more-winter-storms-this-week-/75834/




I was just trying to make a bad tongue-in-cheek joke Marc!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was just trying to make a bad tongue-in-cheek joke Marc!!!


My brain goes into hibernation at the thought of these bitterly cold temps, making me unable to appreciate or understand wit and satire. Pray for me, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

-15C with a windchill of -20C at 5AM. The winds have finally died down and it stopped snowing.


----------



## SINC

-24° with a wind chill of -30° and a high today of -21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -24° with a wind chill of -30° and a high today of -21°.


Well, you have us beaten there, mon ami. We are at -14C with a -28C windchill. The winds are howling and blowing the snow every which way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are really cold in NB.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Things are really cold in NB.



I was just checking out some of the N.S. WebCams and you know it's cold there when you see the ocean steaming, like it was here etc:

Nova Scotia Webcams - Chester Ferry | Tradewinds Realty, Chester


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was just checking out some of the N.S. WebCams and you know it's cold there when you see the ocean steaming, like it was here etc:
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Chester Ferry | Tradewinds Realty, Chester


Interesting, especially with all the wind the NS coast is getting -- gusts up to 75km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was just checking out some of the N.S. WebCams and you know it's cold there when you see the ocean steaming, like it was here etc:
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Chester Ferry | Tradewinds Realty, Chester


Still sunny here in Lunenburg, but some clouds are starting to drift on in.

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C, but finally the winds have died down.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C going down to -16C, with a windchill of -27C by dawn.


----------



## SINC

-27° this morning with a very light breeze making it feel like -32°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with a -15C windchill. Actually, with none of yesterday's winds it is a calm and somewhat pleasant morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a light snow starting to fall as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with snow still falling at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the snow is slowly stopping .......... and will change to rain in a couple of hours. So, I brought out the snowblower and cleared the driveway of the 5 inches of light snow. Better now than 6 inches of wet slush later.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow/rain mix falling at 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a light rain now falling.


----------



## SINC

Finally some relief with the temperature at -9° on the way up to -2° and the wind chill at -14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some overnight rain. The rain has stopped and it is a mild morning as we inch towards 6AM. The forecast is for temps to hit +14C this evening, but I shall believe that when I am able to open up a window to let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with thick fog rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Packers at Bears could be the coldest in Chicago's history - CNN.com

They should go to Regina, SK to play if they want to really feel cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with pouring rain now. There goes some of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and it is now 12C with a bit of fog once again rolling in. I have even opened up a window or two just to let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C as we near 3PM. That should be our high for the day. The winds are starting to really gust from the southwest, bringing this warmth.


----------



## SINC

Well, well, it is +1°, something we have not seen for more than a month.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, well, it is +1°, something we have not seen for more than a month.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C temps as we near 5PM. There is a drizzle outside that is being blasted by strong winds from the southwest. It is actually balmy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 15.0 °C 59.0 °F Chéticamp, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -41.3 °C -42.3 °F Thomsen River, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with +6C. A pleasant night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 11.8 °C 53.2 °F North East Margaree, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -40.1 °C -40.2 °F Thomsen River, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy 0C this morning, with clear skies. Should be sunny and cool today.


----------



## SINC

Yet another weather warning this time high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yet another weather warning this time high winds.


Good luck. That is what we got on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Breezy and -3C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C. Nice to see the sun once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a beautiful sunset in the west as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -9C with clear skies and no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -12C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars and planets and a nice half moon visible.


----------



## SINC

We now sit at our high of -3° so nothing to look forward to for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very cold -10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny but now it is -5C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter Arrives Tomorrow & Grandma Weighs In! | CTV Atlantic News

We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C as we approach 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C as we near 10PM. Temps are forecast to be in the "+" range tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning and a nice day ahead at +2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we await the arrival of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and sunny at 2PM. Turning into a nice first day of winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www.vox.com/2016/12/20/14027402/winter-solstice-2016

Interesting, regardless of where you live in our Great White North.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning, our high for the day as we enjoy our final day of warm weather before we descend into the minus teens over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +2C. Still, it is a quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C as we near 2PM. This should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Most Nova Scotians dreaming of a white Christmas are out of luck - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Personally, I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Most Canadians will have white Christmas, meteorologist says - Saskatoon - CBC News

Then, there is the rest of Canada. Bonne chance, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 3 a.m. EST Thursday, it was warmer at the North Pole than it was in Ottawa, ON!


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and +3C temps as we near 7PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> At 3 a.m. EST Thursday, it was warmer at the North Pole than it was in Ottawa, ON!



Not too surprising they way a lot of politicians are verbally treating each other out there on the hill!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not too surprising they way a lot of politicians are verbally treating each other out there on the hill!!!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with the overnight rain having just ended.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a beautiful sunset forming as we near 5PM.


----------



## SINC

-6° and headed down with 10 to 15 cm of snow overnight. A major storm rages from Red Deer south to the US border that caused a 40 vehicle pileup on the trans Canada highway west of Calgary which is now closed to travel.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -6° and headed down with 10 to 15 cm of snow overnight. A major storm rages from Red Deer south to the US border that caused a 40 vehicle pileup on the trans Canada highway west of Calgary which is now closed to travel.


 Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with cloudy skies at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-9° as the temperature continues to fall, bottoming out at -14° later today and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a bit cloudy. A quiet Christmas Eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and cloudy as we near noon. I am dreaming of a green Christmas, and I think that I shall get my wish. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 7.9 °C46.2 °F Brier Island, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -38.8 °C-37.8 °F Key Lake, SK

Hot spot in Canada: 8.0 °C46.4 °F Brier Island, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -35.6 °C-32.1 °F Margaret Lake, YT

EC can't make up it's mind

+7C here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped but it is still 7C as we approach 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to EC

Hot spot in Canada: 7.8 °C46.0 °F Sable Island, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -35.7 °C-32.3 °F Rivière aux Feuilles, QC


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy +3C as we approach 6AM. All of our snow is gone, so I have my Christmas/Hanukkah gift today.


----------



## SINC

-16°, our high for today with more snow after 15 cm worth yesterday making for a white Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C with all of our snow now gone. A beautiful green Christmas day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +4C at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a beautiful sunset at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and -3C temps


----------



## SINC

-21° and very cold out there with the RH at 84%. Thank goodness the wind is light or it would be brutal as the current wind chill sits at -31°. How much colder it will get before the dawn is yet to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C temps. I fine Boxing Day to avoid any and all shopping and just stay home and relax.


----------



## SINC

-26° with the wind chill sitting at -35° will make lineups for shopping today a very cold experience. Glad I am staying home.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -26° with the wind chill sitting at -35° will make lineups for shopping today a very cold experience. Glad I am staying home.


XX) A wise decision, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we near 7PM. Some snow and then rain are being forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still bitterly cold here with the wind chill at -25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clouds rolling in and the prospect of something falling from the sky overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with strong winds and blasting hail.


----------



## SINC

A warmer day at last at -9° on the way to -4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C and rain at just past 10AM. A balmy day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A still very balmy 12C at noon, with the rain stopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +12C and we even had a bit of sun to help dry things up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +8C as we approach 6PM. A very atypical day, weather-wise here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and +3C temps as we approach 10PM. This should be our low for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -1C temps.


----------



## SINC

-4° and up to -2° today before we plunge back into the mid -20s for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C this morning. A rather dull and quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some random snow flurries coming slowly down as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C at just past 3PM. Turning out to be a nice day. Nice to see green lawns at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 0C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wind warning is upon us here in NS, with winds gusting to 150km/h being forecast for Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-6° and a sunny high of -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

-8° on the way up to -4° under mostly clear skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the night of wind and rain. The rain has finally stopped but the winds are just now dying down to under 50km/h after gusting to over 100km/h overnight. Currently, it is now +7C with clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to EC

Hot spot in Canada: 7.0 °C 44.6 °F Sable Island, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -39.7 °C -39.5 °F Eureka, NU


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy and +6C at just past noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> According to EC
> 
> Hot spot in Canada: 7.0 °C 44.6 °F Sable Island, NS
> …





Hmmm… I get:
Hot spot in Canada: 6.8 °C44.2 °F Grand Étang, NS; Halifax Dockyard, NS; Bedford Range, NS

I'd say that's pretty close to home!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm… I get:
> Hot spot in Canada: 6.8 °C44.2 °F Grand Étang, NS; Halifax Dockyard, NS; Bedford Range, NS
> 
> I'd say that's pretty close to home!!!


Well, we are at +6C right now in full sunshine. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a gusty wind making it feel much colder, dropping to -11° by afternoon and then we plunge into the deep freeze again come Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies. Should be a nice way to end the year with mild temps and NO snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with sunny blue skies and no wind. A fine day is ahead of us to help ring in the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with lots of sunshine at noon. A grand day is shaping up.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of sunshine still.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C temps as we near 9PM.


----------



## SINC

-7° now falling to -13° tonight, our high for tomorrow then down to -21° Monday and -24° Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -7° now falling to -13° tonight, our high for tomorrow then down to -21° Monday and -24° Tuesday.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just past midnight. Happy New Year to one and all. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a bit of rain this morning. Not a bad way to start the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 6.8 °C 44.2 °F Yarmouth Airport, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -40.9 °C -41.6 °F Mould Bay, NT


----------



## SINC

-9° and that is as high as it will get today before the deep freeze returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +8C with a light rain falling at just past 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C past midnight. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool -1C with clear skies. Should turn out to be a nice sunny day.


----------



## SINC

-26° this morning with thankfully no wind and a high today of -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of sunshine. A fine morning.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, it is now -31° with a wind chill of -39°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes, it is now -31° with a wind chill of -39°.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and still very sunny as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and -3C temps this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -1C temps. A fine day in winter with no snow on the groung.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C as we near 2PM. No snow here in Lunenburg, but there is a forecast for strong winds and a great deal of rain in the forecast for this week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clouds rolling in . We are due for some heavy rain and high winds overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but with a very light snow falling. Strange.


----------



## SINC

-13° and headed for a high of -9° before we plunge back to -30° by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with the winds finally dying down a bit from their 90+km/h gusts. The rain is letting up a bit as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind and rain have finally stopped and we now have +9C temps. A balmy afternoon, but very atypical for this time of year when our high is usually +1C.


----------



## Dr.G.

We have backed off to +8C at nearly 4PM. An amazing day of warmth. Opened up a window or two when it stopped raining just to get some fresh air into the house.


----------



## pm-r

Well for those who are getting stuck with snow, I thought they may get a chuckle out of this or maybe NOT as it's often the reality of some snow clearing!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well for those who are getting stuck with snow, I thought they may get a chuckle out of this or maybe NOT as it's often the reality of some snow clearing!!!


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 9AM. Might get down to 0C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-10° with light snow and a high today of -9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with +2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 3C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C as we near 11PM.


----------



## SINC

-15° and overcast and staying there today with more snow. Getting much colder in the five days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy with some snow in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Noon with +1C temps and a light snow falling


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and very snowy at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Well, the temps are falling and that big black thing is going to envelop us for a full week beginning tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the temps are falling and that big black thing is going to envelop us for a full week beginning tomorrow.


Wow! Still can't imagine temps that cold. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C temps with clearing skies. 30cm of snow is being forecast for tomorrow evening until Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C temps with clear skies. We are in for a wild storm in this area of NS, with 35cm of snow being whipped around by 90km/h winds. Reminds me of the nor'easters we used to get in St. John's, NL. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-18° with the wind chill at -26° out there this morning and that is as good as it gets for today with more flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at just past 9AM with the skies starting to cloud over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C with more snow clouds drifting on in over us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very blustery outside, with -6C temps and snow falling at about an inch an hour. By midnight, it will start to fall at 2 inches an hour until 6AM, with even stronger winds. Drifting will be a problem comes dawn. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It is very chilly out there now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is very chilly out there now.


Right now, I would accept -18C temps over waking up to 18 inches of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Parts of my backyard are under knee-deep snow. All I am trying to do right now is to keep some doors from getting blocked in with snow and maybe a path or two for my dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow has stopped ......... only to be replaced by ice crystals being blasted by strong winds from the north east. At least it shall keep the drifting down a bit. Some drifts are knee deep, some are waist deep. Have not seen a snowfall like this since we left St. John's. 

Currently -7C, so at least the snow is not overly wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down at long last, as had the snow and ice pellets. Was able to dig a 60 foot trench about 4 feet wide for my dogs. I shall have to ask my neighbor to help me with the driveway. There is a waist deep mound of snow that the plow put at the end of my driveway and the rest of the driveway is knee deep. Luckily, he has a big snow blower and a small plow which should help matters. He never asks for money, but I always pay him well. It beats me getting a heart attack.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from the official Twitter Account for NS Department of Transportation and Infrastructure Renewal. Nova Scotia, Canada --

"Town of Lunenburg -- 37 cms snow overnight. All gear is out plowing main rds."

Well, the forecast was for 35-40cm, and I guess EC was right ............. for once.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … … There is a waist deep mound of snow that the plow put at the end of my driveway and the rest of the driveway is knee deep. … … …




It sure sounds like the cartoon I posted Jan 4th, 2017, 02:09 PM seems appropriate and close to your situation now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sure sounds like the cartoon I posted Jan 4th, 2017, 02:09 PM seems appropriate and close to your situation now.


True ............ except the plows push the snow into our driveway and the snow blowers throw it into our two side gardens.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -15C windchill, which is very cold for us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning out there,


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and still -10C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our official snowfall amount here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C at just past 7PM. Rain is being forecast for Wed./Thur/Fri. Go figure!?!?

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearing -15C as we approach 10PM. Another cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -15C at just past 6AM. Clear skies so there might be some warming sunshine in a few hours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past 1PM. Finally, our cold snap has snapped ........... for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we prepare for some rain tomorrow morning. Still, one does not have to shovel rain. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +3C temps as we await some rain later this morning.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up to -22° with the wind chill at -29° this morning. High winds will make it seem very cold today with a high of -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've warmed up to -22° with the wind chill at -29° this morning. High winds will make it seem very cold today with a high of -15°.


You have "warmed up to -22° " ..................... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 9AM. With a light rain falling a bit of our snow is being washed away.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> You have "warmed up to -22° " ..................... XX)


We have indeed, but our high for the day has now been revised to -21° with wind chills around -36°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have indeed, but our high for the day has now been revised to -21° with wind chills around -36°.


XX)XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XGO

Some heavy rain is headed our way with +6C temps right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and climbing as strong winds from the southwest start to pound away at anything that stands in the way of these gusts.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped but the winds continue to gust. +7C temps as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies (Venus is shining brightly high in the southwestern sky), the winds have died down and it it +5C at 6PM. Should prove to be a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and +2C. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Need I say more?


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Need I say more?




Yikes!!!

Gheese Louise, it's gonna be a real freeze tonight!!!

Keep safe, healthy and warm!!!

Our -1C - 5C forecast is more than cold enough for us thanks. 

Yes I know, it's a damp wet west coast cold!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very foggy this morning. Still, one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## SINC

-26° this morning and mercifully hardly any wind with the chill at just -33°, but if the wind picks up, it will be another bone chilling day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -26° this morning and mercifully hardly any wind with the chill at just -33°, but if the wind picks up, it will be another bone chilling day.


XX) Do stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain and still lots of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to EC

This hour's hot and cold spots ...

Hot spot in Canada: 10.0 °C 50.0 °F CFB Greenwood, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -44.7 °C -48.5 °F Key Lake, SK

Currently foggy with a light rain and +8C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped, the fog is really rolling in off of the Atlantic and it is +9C at 2PM. I am able to once again see grass in my back and front gardens where there was over a foot of snow a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +7C with a light drizzle falling at 730PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earthquake Details (2017-01-12)

Not quite weather related, but it was a rather unnatural event on this coast of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 8C with no wind, rain or fog. It is a pleasant evening. Even opened up a window in my den/home office to get some fresh air back into the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dr.G. said:


> Earthquake Details (2017-01-12)
> 
> Not quite weather related, but it was a rather unnatural event on this coast of Canada.


Not the first earthquake here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +11C at just past 4AM. This is VERY atypical for this time of year in this area of NS.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning and finally a break in the deep freeze as we climb to -2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Five days ago the snow was deeper in my back yard than the height of my dogs. Now, there is not enough snow back there to make three snowballs.

Currently +11C with a bit of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to EC

This hour's hot and cold spots ...


Hot spot in Canada: 11.6 °C 52.9 °F Western Head, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -42.2 °C -44.0 °F Mould Bay, NT

Currently, +10C and clouding over here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Canadians, rejoice: Climatologist says winter is halfway done - The Globe and Mail

Let us all rejoice ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny but temps have dipped to +7C at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is upon us as we near 5PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and -3C temps. Back to a more normal temperature range for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A VERY cold -10C with a full moon shining brightly in the clear skies.


----------



## SINC

Suddenly, spring?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Suddenly, spring?


Wow. Do you still have any snow left on the ground?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Do you still have any snow left on the ground?


Yep, all of it. The ground is frozen solid so the snow never melts quickly and a week long warm spell will have little effect on snow levels, save for on pavement and rooftops where the sun is absorbed. Snow on the ground reflects the sunlight and melts very little.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, all of it. The ground is frozen solid so the snow never melts quickly and a week long warm spell will have little effect on snow levels, save for on pavement and rooftops where the sun is absorbed. Snow on the ground reflects the sunlight and melts very little.


----------



## Dr.G.

A frigid -11C as the sun is slowly rising above the horizon in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -8C as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice sunset and we are still at -8C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies still and still a bone chilling -8C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C temps with a very light overnight dusting of fresh snow. It was like someone spread icing sugar all over the place. Nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-1° and rather pleasant after the numbing cold. Cloudy with sunny breaks and 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -1C temps as 10AM. A nice quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C, but the sunshine took away all of our overnight dusting of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.facebook.com/globalhalifax/videos/971413366228898/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED

"12 years ago on this day, residents of Halifax were digging out after one of the worst winter storms to ever hit Nova Scotia."

A day later, St. John's, NL (where I was living at the time) was hit with 70cm of snow whipped about by 100km/h winds, so I have a sense of what the folks in Halifax had to put up with that day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds have rolled in and a nice sunset is slowly forming. However, temps have dropped to -5C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies, a nearly full moon shining brightly, but with -12C temps as we near 5AM. VERY cold for here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 4·° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -5° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 4·° today.


Wow, Spring has come early for you folks. Say goodbye to your snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a cold -12C at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warming up a bit due to the sunshine. -8C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## SINC

We've lost a degree in the past few hours and the sunshine forecast, is now claimed to be a mix of sun and cloud. The reality is a very heavy curtain of cloud has darkened the sky in every direction.

And while I think of it, why are today's crop of TV weatherpersons using the word forcasted? Does forecast really need an 'ed' added to be past tense? I at first thought it was an error by a single weather person, but I now hear it almost daily on different channels by different TV types.

Best example was yesterday on the noon weather when the TV guy said, "We've reached our forcasted high for the day."

Doesn't the 'ed' on reach in the example above imply the past tense making forcasted redundant at best?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've lost a degree in the past few hours and the sunshine forecast, is now claimed to be a mix of sun and cloud. The reality is a very heavy curtain of cloud has darkened the sky in every direction.
> 
> And while I think of it, why are today's crop of TV weatherpersons using the word forcasted? Does forecast really need an 'ed' added to be past tense? I at first thought it was an error by a single weather person, but I now hear it almost daily on different channels by different TV types.
> 
> Best example was yesterday on the noon weather when the TV guy said, "We've reached our forcasted high for the day."
> 
> Doesn't the 'ed' on reach in the example above imply the past tense making forcasted redundant at best?


An interesting grammatical observation, Don. Personally, I have thought similar things, especially when different weather forecasters use different terms for the same time frame.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with lots of sunshine at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C at 5PM. The end of a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy still and 0C at 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C as we inch towards 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+2c as we near midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and -1C at just past 4AM.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 3° on the way to 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C. A nice afternoon is shaping up


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +4C at 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big change in our temps. Clear skies and -6C as we near 9PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Big change in our temps. Clear skies and -6C as we near 9PM.




BTW Marc, or did I miss it, I haven't noticed any posts from you of your old St. John's getting clobbered recently.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-newfoundland-st-johns-avalon-peninsula/78217

Seems to me they got quite a dump.



- Patrick
==========


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW Marc, or did I miss it, I haven't noticed any posts from you of your old St. John's getting clobbered recently.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-newfoundland-st-johns-avalon-peninsula/78217
> 
> Seems to me they got quite a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ==========


Yes, Patrick, I saw those pics. My son is still living in St. John's , NL ........... wishing I was there to use my snow blower to clear the driveway. When I told him that we got hit with 40cm of snow, compared to his 35cm of snow, and that it was now mostly all gone, he was amazed. Still, they did get some really high winds and we got some very atypical warm weather and rain to help our situation. So, I am certainly not complaining about the winter we are getting this year in Lunenburg, NS. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW Marc, or did I miss it, I haven't noticed any posts from you of your old St. John's getting clobbered recently.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-newfoundland-st-johns-avalon-peninsula/78217
> 
> Seems to me they got quite a dump.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ==========


https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-high-impact-blizzard-for-newfoundland/78277/

Yikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

1° and headed up to 7° with a mix of sun and cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C this morning at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with -1C temps. A dull afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with cloudy skies at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 0C temps. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +2C. A very quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 1° with showers and a high today of 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and it feels like we could get some snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some light wet snow flurries falling. Nothing seems to be sticking, so no shoveling is in my near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with light snow flurries still falling. Only the gardens seem to be getting white. Nothing really to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the light snow has stopped. All the garden are white, and the tree branches are all coated in white, but nothing in the driveway or on the roads to shovel or plow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a few light snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and +1C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Clear and -3° headed up to +3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +3C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with a high of -4° and much cooler for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C temps. A dull day is in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

#StormySaturday: RCMP warning drivers to stay away from roads - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

This is one of the reasons my wife and I left St. John's, NL for Lunenburg, NS. We just could not take these massive storms in Jan/Feb/Mar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A damp +3C at just past 4PM. My wife would rather have Calgary's bitterly cold temps with sunshine than this, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling as we near 8PM.


----------



## SINC

-7° with snow today and since that is our high, not much change in store.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +1C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting with +2C temps at just before 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Foggy here as well, but the hoar frost is lovely this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Foggy here as well, but the hoar frost is lovely this morning.


Saw your pics of this hoar frost in The Shang, Don. I have never seen this sort of fog in person, but my wife says that it is amazing when the sun suddenly comes out upon all the trees.


----------



## SINC

It sure is, but when the sun appears and it is not too cold, it melts in a very short time and the show is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It sure is, but when the sun appears and it is not too cold, it melts in a very short time and the show is over.


So my wife tells me, Don. Still wish I could see it once myself. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies. Lots or rain is in the forecast for Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we approach 9PM with clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and clearing skies still upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

We now sit at our daytime high of -9° so that is it for us today. Also snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C at 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It suddenly became very sunny with -1C temps at noon. A nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C temps. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C as we near 6PM. Going to be lots of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over and -2C temps at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

-13° with flurries and a high today of -7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining with +1C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the rain is getting heavier and the winds stronger. Batten down the hatches overnight, we are in for a real nor'easter ........ but without the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain, strong winds and +3C temps at 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Roaring winds and rain pound the northeastern side of my house. +5C temps so nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Chilly at -16° and dense fog AGAIN today. This is crazy.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind and rain have finally stopped, and now it is just foggy with +7C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C as we approach noon. Actually, compared to yesterday, today is a quiet and rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +8C with a light rain falling and fog once again rolling in off of the Atlantic. Still, one does not have to shovel fog or rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light drizzle falling at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with +6C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-10° as we head for a sunny high of 1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly +2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with +3C temps at just past 10AM. Some more rain is in the forecast for this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A sunny day and a nice warm and sunny weekend ahead with above zero temps. That before we plunge back into double digit highs again come Tuesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A sunny day and a nice warm and sunny weekend ahead with above zero temps. That before we plunge back into double digit highs again come Tuesday.


This must play havoc with the thawing and freezing of any snow that is left in your area.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain falling. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with the rain slowly stopping.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with +2C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a high of 6° under mostly sunny skies today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with +4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast, very windy and +6C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some rain starting to fall at just past 11PM


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 2° on the way to 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light dusting of snow overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +1C at just past 11AM. A nice day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

The sun is trying to break through and we are already at 7° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C. Still a nice day. All the snow that fell overnight is now gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still, with a +1C temp at 5PM. A fine evening is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...meteorological-analysis-canada-niagara/78699/

40 years to the day later, Buffalo, NY has finally cleared away the snow from that blizzard. Did the GTA get hit as well?


----------



## SINC

1° under clear skies, but clouding over with a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C at just past 10AM. A dull but quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C. A very dreary day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -1C temps at about 5AM. Should be a nice day once the sun comes up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now 2° and falling to -2° by afternoon as we begin our slide into the -20s by week's end.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and sunny. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C as we approach 2PM.


----------



## SINC

A very windy day at 30 gusting to 60 from the WNW, but sunny and 1° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and clear skies at 9PM


----------



## SINC

-8° with flurries today and with a high of -9° nowhere to go but down now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with -1C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C temps at just past 4PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C with some snow in the forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-14° on the way to -6° today with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with some light flurries as we inch towards 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow is falling harder now as we near 3PM. Should have about 10cm on the ground by tonight at this rate. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow still falling at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

It stopped snowing and we are at 0C. We got about five inches, so I shall shovel the driveway tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -4C with clearing skies. Will someone see his shadow this morning?


----------



## SINC

cloudy and -17° with sunshine later and a high of -9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +1C as we near 1PM. A fine Groundhog Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C temps. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-16°, overcast with flurries and a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -16°, overcast with flurries and a high of 10°.


Quite the change from cold to mild temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C. Should be a sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C temps as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -3C temps as we near 4PM High Tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C as we near 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cold -5C as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

-13° for a high and now at -17° with flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cold -9C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-21° with flurries and a high today of -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -11C at 6AM. Clear skies so it shall be sunny today to warm things up.


----------



## SINC

We'll double your bitterly cold this morning and snowing here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the change in temps. A light snow is falling with 0C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a bit of sunshine at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C temp. Should be a quiet day today.


----------



## SINC

Calm and -28° under cloudy skies with flurries and a high today of -20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Calm and -28° under cloudy skies with flurries and a high today of -20°.


Luckily, you have no strong winds out of the northwest. Still, a high of -20C makes my head hurt. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with sunshine and a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C at 6PM.


----------



## SINC

-20° with a wind chill of -28° makes for a brisk late afternoon here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -20° with a wind chill of -28° makes for a brisk late afternoon here.


I was going to say a cold -6C as we near 10PM, going down to a frigid -10C overnight, but this puts things into perspective. Stay warm and safe mon ami.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a high today of -19°. I hope the winds stay calm or it will be very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -9C this morning, with the chance of some snow later in the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and -4C as we near 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with some snow and sleet on the way overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light freezing rain coating the 10cm of overnight snow as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

We are under yet another extreme cold warning today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are under yet another extreme cold warning today.


Yikes!!!!!!! Well, at least you are warmer than Calgary and Regina, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with the fog finally lifting at just past 4PM. More snow is being forecast for this time tomorrow, with forecasts of 35+cm by noon on Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we approach 9PM. Might be some slippery roads tomorrow morning as we dip to -2C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm +3C. At least the driveway is clear of snow before tomorrow's 30+cm of snow.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a high today of -9· with periods of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with blizzards forecast for this afternoon into tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +1C with blizzard warnings up for later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of snow on the way ........... both today and Monday. 

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=44.377,-64.319&sp=INSLUNEN3


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with horizontal snow being driven by 65km/h winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm of snow and ice pellets are down so far, blown about by strong winds. Another 10cm of snow is being forecast to fall by dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with strong winds and snow out of the northeast.


----------



## SINC

-14° on the way up to -5° with flurries today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C and the snow finally stopped, but the winds are still strong out of the northeast, creating waist-deep drifts in some areas of my driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is up and I have cleared a path to the road after the plow buried the front of my driveway. It shall be an all day affair clearing out the entire driveway. Sunny and -10C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Our roller coaster ride with the weather continues now at -19° then up to -9° with a warning trend on the way that will see us up to +11° by Wednesday. Ridiculous deep freeze thaw cycle.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C at just past noon. Finally got my driveway clear of the overnight snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our roller coaster ride with the weather continues now at -19° then up to -9° with a warning trend on the way that will see us up to +11° by Wednesday. Ridiculous deep freeze thaw cycle.


Wow, that is a big swing from one extreme to the other. What does it do to the roads if there is a small crack?


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with some blustery flurries going every which way as we near 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, that is a big swing from one extreme to the other. What does it do to the roads if there is a small crack?


Nothing. The ground is frozen so deeply, cracks do not open up until spring and only after many, many days of warm temps.

For example the code depth for water lines here is 2.5 metres which is just over eight feet to avoid freezing.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nothing. The ground is frozen so deeply, cracks do not open up until spring and only after many, many days of warm temps.
> 
> For example the code depth for water lines here is 2.5 metres which is just over eight feet to avoid freezing.


Interesting. So, you have no snow on the ground?


----------



## eMacMan

Finally some heavy west winds. Temp is only 4°C, but that has a lot to do with the winds blowing over very cold ground before they get here. Even with yesterdays rain the winds have stripped enough snow from the roof to make shoveling that unneeded. 

Still iced in, but the hill should clear in a day or two.

Took a different tack with the last 2 rounds. Cut paths through three of the big snow banks I had been building over the winter, pushed snow into paths, then tossed it down hill rather than trying to throw it 6 or 7 feet into the air. Took a little longer but much easier on the body.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Finally some heavy west winds. Temp is only 4°C, but that has a lot to do with the winds blowing over very cold ground before they get here. Even with yesterdays rain the winds have stripped enough snow from the roof to make shoveling that unneeded.
> 
> Still iced in, but the hill should clear in a day or two.
> 
> Took a different tack with the last 2 rounds. Cut paths through three of the big snow banks I had been building over the winter, pushed snow into paths, then tossed it down hill rather than trying to throw it 6 or 7 feet into the air. Took a little longer but much easier on the body.


A great idea, Bob. Luckily, I have big spaces on both sides of my driveway so I blow the snow into those areas of my property. Still, I have a very big driveway.


----------



## SINC

-9° and on the way to a sunny high of 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a bitterly cold -14C as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under -8C under cloudy skies. The latest forecasts now call for 40+cm of snow, starting late Sunday night and lasting until dawn on Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has warmed up a bit to -6C as we approach noon. The calm before the storm.


----------



## SINC

A glorious sunny morn and moving up quickly, now at -3°. It is likely we will surpass our forecast high of 0° today by late afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A glorious sunny morn and moving up quickly, now at -3°. It is likely we will surpass our forecast high of 0° today by late afternoon.


Send some sun and warmth this way, mon ami. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Lunenburg County Emergency Management site has sent out a warning that snow will start here at about 11PM tonight and be finished by about noon on Tuesday. Expected total snowfall is now being forecast for 65cm of snow whipped about by 95km/h winds. A state of emergency is being declared for this area of Nova Scotia comes about noon tomorrow. Wish me luck, mes amis. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

> The Lunenburg County Emergency Management site has sent out a warning…



Yikes.

Time to batten down the hatches and make sure the whiskey cupboard is stocked up.

And I hope the doxies won't mind using a cat litter box. Yeah right!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes.
> 
> Time to batten down the hatches and make sure the whiskey cupboard is stocked up.
> 
> And I hope the doxies won't mind using a cat litter box. Yeah right!!!


I never drink and shovel, Patrick. I shall keep clearing a spot outside the back door for the doxies each hour. Still, we have pee pads that we use for puppies just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a light snow starting to fall as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way up to 6° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -9C with a light dry 10cm of snow to shovel. Sadly, this is just the start of the snowfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now but still -9C as we approach 9PM. The snow is being forecast to start in abouit 12 hours, and will not stop until this time on Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not looking good for the next 48 hours, especially with winds gusting near 100km/h.


----------



## SINC

A colourful sky as dawn peered over the horizon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A colourful sky as dawn peered over the horizon today.


nice


----------



## macintosh doctor

time to shovel


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> time to shovel


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance, mon ami.


thank you but wife beat me to it. LOL - she says she enjoys it.


----------



## Dr.G.

md, shovel safely, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C at just past 3AM. About 10cm has fallen so far, blown about by very strong winds out of the northeast, which is more than was expected for this time of the day, so we will most likely go well over the 65cm that was forecast to fall until dawn on Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

3° on the way to 7° in the sunshine today. Fingers crossed for the folks in Nova Scotia, stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° on the way to 7° in the sunshine today. Fingers crossed for the folks in Nova Scotia, stay safe.


Thanks, Don. Actually, NB is getting hit just as hard as we are here in NS.

I have been up since 3AM to keep the back door free and to clear a path for our dogs. I go out every hour or so and keep the path clear. Places where I have not shoveled are now knee deep ........... and the snow keeps falling and the winds howling. I can't see across the street, even when I am outside. This is like something out of a movie. A storm of "biblical proportions". In all of my 37 winters in St. John's, NL I never saw anything this bad .............. and it is expected to keep snowing until dawn tomorrow. Stay warm and safe, mes amis.

This just in from the Lunenburg Emergency Management group -- "Nova Scotia is at a standstill, with schools, businesses, offices, transit services and some health-care services shut down. Some areas of the Lunenburg County could get as much as 70 centimetres of snow, with winds reaching 110 km/h. In summary, this will be a dangerous and potentially life–threatening blizzard."


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got power back after a nearly 6 hour blackout. It is wild out there. 40cm has "fallen" since last night, and another 30cm is being forecast to "fall" by dawn tomorrow. I say "fall" since the snow if not falling but being blasted horizontally from the northeast by winds just over 110km/h. A neighbor posted a picture of going outside at 7AM and starting to use his snow blower. Sadly, he then covered it and it is now completely covered in a snow drift. I go outside each hour, on the hour, to shovel a path for the doxies. Let's hope the power stays on for a bit. Currently, 0C but it is going down to -5C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow is finally easing up a bit and the winds have died down a bit. So, we have had 65cm down as of 9PM (my time), with another 10-15cm due by dawn this morning. Wind gusts hit 111km/h, and are now about 50+km/h. What a day ............... can't even believe what I shall face tomorrow morning when the plows come down our street. Wish me luck.


----------



## SINC

I hope things return to normal for you and the Maritimes in general Marc. I suspect power is out in Lower Sackville as not a word since early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I hope things return to normal for you and the Maritimes in general Marc. I suspect power is out in Lower Sackville as not a word since early this morning.


Yes, we are all hoping for some calm comes dawn. This blizzard is headed for NL now. Yes, Lower Sackville was an area that had a few power outages.

http://outagemap.nspower.ca/external/default.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies, strong winds and -4C at 5AM. Plows are out, and the mountain of snow at the top of my driveway is unbelievable. I shall have to take pictures comes dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

So true .............. especially after yesterday's blizzard.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning and a high today of 10° in the sunshine. And our groundhog predicted six more weeks of winter!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 1° this morning and a high today of 10° in the sunshine. And our groundhog predicted six more weeks of winter!


He lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He predicted an early Spring for us here in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax storms dump more snow than White Juan in 2004 - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada released it's final figures for the Blizzard of 2017 for here in Lunenburg.

10cm of snow on Sunday
69cm of snow on Monday
5cm of snow on Tuesday

112km/h winds

All in all, a wild event.


----------



## SINC

And more to come on Thursday according to our son in Lower Sackville!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And more to come on Thursday according to our son in Lower Sackville!


Yes, another 10-15cm of fresh snow. At least my own snow blower can handle that amount.


----------



## IMac_Man

Wow - sorry to hear that you folks are getting 'hammered' by snow. Stay safe.

Joe


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, another 10-15cm of fresh snow. At least my own snow blower can handle that amount.


Jut watched the noon TV news where they noted we have had 65 cm of snow so far this winter, less that what you got in a couple of days. :yikes:


----------



## Dr.G.

IMac_Man said:


> Wow - sorry to hear that you folks are getting 'hammered' by snow. Stay safe.
> 
> Joe


Actually, central NB got pounded the worst in the three Maritime provinces.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Jut watched the noon TV news where they noted we have had 65 cm of snow so far this winter, less that what you got in a couple of days. :yikes:


10cm of snow on Sunday, 69cm of snow on Monday, 5cm of snow on Tuesday and another 15cm in the forecast will make this the week of snow .......... breaking a Lunenburg record of 90cm back in Feb.1905. 

Actually, by March of 2015, things were worse in my backyard than they are today, and we never got a storm of more than 30cm all winter that year.


----------



## Dr.G.

11 things that happen during a Nova Scotia blizzard - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, another 10-15cm of fresh snow. At least my own snow blower can handle that amount.



I see part of your winnings came through Marc, congratulations…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see part of your winnings came through Marc, congratulations…


Did not expect to win 3 cups!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C temps. Luckily, there is none of the howling winds of the past couple of days.


----------



## SINC

1° and another sunny day ahead at 10° with water running everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally a morning without snow to shovel and roaring winds ....... at least for now. -4C temps right now, with about 15cm of new snow in the forecast for tonight and into Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and a bit of sun at just past 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...-something-like-this/sharevideo/5323099624001

Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C as we near 4PM. Forecast is now calling for a 25cm blizzard starting tonight and lasting into most of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at 7PM. The calm before the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and the snow has started once again. 25cm is being forecast for us by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning on the way to a forecast high of 10°. We had the identical high forecast yesterday and got to 16° so we shall soo what happens today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night and morning. 25cm of new snow has fallen, whipped around by 80km/h winds. It is still snow and will keep snowing until noon. Then I shall venture outside to do more than clear a path for our dogs.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with more snow and wind. It has not stopped snowing since 10PM last night, and now we have at least another 35cm of fresh snow on top of all we received in the blizzard earlier this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I see part of your winnings came through Marc, congratulations…


Yes .................. we are now at the 120cm of snow mark since Sunday ......... and the week is not over yet.  I would rather have won a TimBit.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just before 4PM and the snow has finally stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

In Nova Scotia, everyday heroes come with snowblowers, Bobcats and shovels - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Nice to hear some good news these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Why eating #stormchips says more about your identity than your appetite - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Went through a great deal of "storm-chips" this past week.


----------



## SINC

3° and only 5° today as we cool down from record high temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temp ..................... with NO snow falling from the skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 6PM. No snow is in the forecast until next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -4C temps at just past 6AM. Hopefully, we shall see some sun today.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -3° on the way to +3° with snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and -3° on the way to +3° with snow today.


SNOW!!!!!!!!! I do NOT want to hear that word. If we don't get anymore snow today, the official total from last Sunday night until tonight will be 119cm. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and +1C this afternoon. A dull day ........... but a day with NO snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +1C. Should be a sunny mild day. We shall see.


----------



## IMac_Man

Let's keep fingers crossed that this current regular snowfall is finally over. We're thinking about you folks in the east in other parts of Canada.

Joe


----------



## Dr.G.

IMac_Man said:


> Let's keep fingers crossed that this current regular snowfall is finally over. We're thinking about you folks in the east in other parts of Canada.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe. After last weeks total snowfall of 119cm, we are still digging out. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with some sunshine as we near 1PM.


----------



## SINC

We got 7 cm overnight of that real wet, sticky, heavy crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> we got 7 cm overnight of that real wet, sticky, heavy crap.


xx)


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally cleared the rest of my driveway of the snow from this past week. +9C temps and sunshine helped matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at 730PM. Might get some rain tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowblower sales surge as Atlantic Canadians dig themselves out - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some clouds overhead at just before 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Now 0° with a high of 1° and more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light dusting of snow as we inch towards 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

UFO sightings over Cape Breton! | CTV Atlantic News


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some sunshine at just past noon. All of the snow that fell this morning is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with flurries and we are already at our high for the day, but much colder days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and -3C. Still a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A change in the weather. It is now very sunny and +1C with no wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C, with a nice sunset forming in the west. The end of a fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and -3C. A quiet morning.





Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy skies and -3C. Still a quiet day.





Dr.G. said:


> A change in the weather. It is now very sunny and +1C with no wind.





Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and 0C, with a nice sunset forming in the west. The end of a fine day here in Lunenburg.





Not too an exciting day for you it seems except for a nice sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not too an exciting day for you it seems except for a nice sunset.


True. And there was no snow today. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C this morning, but no snow is in the forecast, so that is a blessing.


----------



## SINC

-3° and cloudy this morning and that is as good as it gets today as we have reached our daily high before we begin to sink further into winter at -16° tonight,


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with lots of sunshine and not much wind. On a dare, I went and sat outside in a tee shirt and shorts and just sat as if it was summer. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some neighbors of ours were out walking their dog this morning just outside of Lunenburg. Here is what they saw.

Mother Nature and Grandma go head to head! | CTV Atlantic News


----------



## Dr.G.

The official Lunenburg Board of Trade picture of this morning's sunrise over the golf course and harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

+16C today in Windsor, ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C. Fog is being forecast for tomorrow morning and then some sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C with clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -5° on the way up to -3° and falling in the days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +1C at 930AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny, no wind and +4C temps. Little by little, our snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

More sunshine and more melting snow with +5C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 17.2 °C63.0 °F London Int'l Airport, ON. Wow!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a nice setting sun slowly forming in the western horizon. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +7C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-5° this morning, falling to -7° by afternoon and -17° tonight. Winter is back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +7C and overcast. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is trying to break through the cloud cover, with +10C temps at we near 10AM. This is making a serious dent in our snow. Sadly, another 20+cm snow storm is being forecast for the middle of next week. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and +11C temps at noon.


----------



## SINC

Sure beats our -9° and dropping!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure beats our -9° and dropping!


----------



## pm-r

We actually got a heavy dusting of snow this am, and enough to put a thin white blanket over things.

But probably will disappear later as it's now heading toward the 2C mark at 9:30am.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with a light rain falling at 4PM, but one does not have to shovel snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C temps and very foggy at 5AM. However, just as in St. John's, fog slowly eats away at the snow.


----------



## SINC

-18° with a high today of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C an even more foggy than it was a couple of hours ago. Love the stillness of just sitting outside in this fog. All is VERY quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly starting to burn off some of the fog with +6C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has gone and we might get a bit of sunshine. Still, with +10C temps and no wind, it is a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine, blue skies and it hit +14C at 2PM. What a turn around day it has been. Have some windows in the house open for some late Feb. fresh air.


----------



## pm-r

It look like some pretty thick fog coming back in according to the various NS webcams when I checked just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It look like some pretty thick fog coming back in according to the various NS webcams when I checked just now.


Yes, the winds shifted about an hour ago. Now it is +5C and thick fog at 618PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and very foggy. Overnight rain should wash away the fog ............... and take some snow with it.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C temps with lots of rain and very strong winds at just past 4AM.


----------



## SINC

-7° and falling to -10° by afternoon and -22° this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and very foggy at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C at just past 11AM. Too bad we are not on a 24 hour clock ..................... 24C at 2400 would be nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 17.3 °C 63.1 °F Ingonish Beach, NS   :clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Hot spot in Canada: 17.3 °C 63.1 °F Ingonish Beach, NS   :clap:




Pretty, interesting place looking at it via Google Maps and the photos.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pretty, interesting place looking at it via Google Maps and the photos.


I have never been there, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds have shifted, now coming from the north, lowering temps to +4C at nearly 6PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I have never been there, Patrick.




That's not too surprising Marc as it's quit a long drive to get there from Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's not too surprising Marc as it's quit a long drive to get there from Lunenburg.


Well, slowly but surely, my wife and I are taking "staycations" and going to various spots here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with clear skies as we near 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, slowly but surely, my wife and I are taking "staycations" and going to various spots here in NL.


That trip is about 520 km, similar to a drive from here to Saskatoon. That noted, it is pretty much a flat comfortable all four lane drive here, but not so sure about the terrain and highways in NS, never having been there. An easy 4.5 hour run here at 120 kph, likely much more there, methinks.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That trip is about 520 km, similar to a drive from here to Saskatoon. That noted, it is pretty much a flat comfortable all four lane drive here, but not so sure about the terrain and highways in NS, never having been there. An easy 4.5 hour run here at 120 kph, likely much more there, methinks.


Well, head on out this way and we can all meet in Lower Sackville, NS. Bon voyage, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> That trip is about 520 km, similar to a drive from here to Saskatoon. That noted, it is pretty much a flat comfortable all four lane drive here, but not so sure about the terrain and highways in NS, never having been there. An easy 4.5 hour run here at 120 kph, likely much more there, methinks.



I doubt one could do anything close to that speed to get up to Ingonish Beach, NS as a lot of the route seems to be part of the Cabot Trail, and a pretty curvy road from the photos and videos, even for a speedy Porsche type car etc., but very pretty it seems.


----------



## SINC

-15° and headed north to -6° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -4C as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## pm-r

0.06C here this am and some more snow flurries actually turning the ground and trees and shrubs white. Quite pretty again. Lot's more further up the Island apparently and at the higher elevations of course.

The birds are going super crazy over all the suet we have out for them for some reason today yet barely touching any of the seeds. Odd.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and very sunny at just past 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunset at just past 6PM, with +4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 0C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-14° on the way up to -9° with flurries and more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and blue skies with lots of sunshine and no wind. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +2C at just past 1030PM.


----------



## SINC

Currently -9° and with a high today of -10° we are already as good as it gets today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and cloudy with some rain in the forecast for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain falling with +5C temps. At least one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A light rain falling with +5C temps. At least one does not have to shovel rain.




WOW!! It looks like some pretty thick fog came in recently around some of your nearby areas…

Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
and
Nova Scotia Webcams - Chester Golf Club | Chester


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!! It looks like some pretty thick fog came in recently around some of your nearby areas…
> 
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Lunenburg Harbour | Tradewinds Realty, Lunenburg
> and
> Nova Scotia Webcams - Chester Golf Club | Chester


Yes, Patrick, very thick fog and 8C temps as we near 4PM. Looks like a scene out of a B movie set in London at the turn of the 20th century.


----------



## Dr.G.

Huh? This February was one of the snowiest and warmest on record - Nova Scotia - CBC News

A strange combo. We received 119cm of snow last month, a bit less than Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and still very foggy. Some overnight rain will wash away the fog.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Huh? This February was one of the snowiest and warmest on record - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> A strange combo. We received 119cm of snow last month, a bit less than Halifax.




I guess something thought you might be missing some snow amounts from St Johns and someone else squealed that you left your big snowblower behind…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess something thought you might be missing some snow amounts from St Johns and someone else squealed that you left your big snowblower behind…


Well, nothing can match the 638cm of snow we got during the winter of 2000-01.


----------



## SINC

-15° under clear skies with a high today of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and a bit of distant thunder and lightening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 10.2 °C 50.4 °F CFB Greenwood, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -44.8 °C -48.6 °F Eureka, NU


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with a light rain falling at just past 11AM. Little by little, the snow from last month is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C, sunny and VERY windy as we approach 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have plunged to +2C at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -4C temps at just past 4AM.


----------



## SINC

Clear and -7° on the way to 6° today. Then our roller coaster weather returns to -22° by tomorrow night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Clear and -7° on the way to 6° today. Then our roller coaster weather returns to -22° by tomorrow night.


That is quite the swing. Much snow left on the ground?


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise and -2C temps as we near 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C temps with clear skies and a nice sunset at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 13.5 °C5 6.3 °F Elk Island National Park, AB

Cold spot in Canada: -50.4 °C -58.7 °F Mould Bay, NT

Spring has arrived in AB. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Hot spot in Canada: 13.5 °C5 6.3 °F Elk Island National Park, AB
> 
> Cold spot in Canada: -50.4 °C -58.7 °F Mould Bay, NT
> 
> Spring has arrived in AB. :clap:


Uh, no, not yet.

-4° this morning but falling to -12° by afternoon and into the minus 20s at night for the next full week. That blip yesterday was just that, a one time blip.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -11C with a -22C windchill at just past 9AM. It is the coldest day here in Lunenburg, NS this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, no, not yet.
> 
> -4° this morning but falling to -12° by afternoon and into the minus 20s at night for the next full week. That blip yesterday was just that, a one time blip.


 Such is Life in Canada.


----------



## SINC

And now we have been hit by a blizzard on top of it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now we have been hit by a blizzard on top of it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a cold -8C at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 10.4 °C 50.7 °F Maple Creek, SK

Cold spot in Canada: -53.4 °C -64.1 °F Mould Bay, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C at just past 4PM, with a bit of sun and a bit of snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -13C with a -23C windchill, making this the coldest day of the year here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

-13C with a -22C windchill. All in all, today was the coldest day of this winter here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with light snow flurries at just past 3AM.


----------



## SINC

-15° and little improvement with a high of -12° after about eight inches of snow yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -15° and little improvement with a high of -12° after about eight inches of snow yesterday.


 At least with cold temps like that the snow is light. Was there much drifting? Even with light snow, I find 5 foot drifts to be trouble.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -8C at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with lots of sunshine as we near 3PM. Based on the long range forecast from Environment Canada and The Weather Network, we should start to experience some milder temps for the rest of March here in Lunenburg, NS. I have no problem saying goodbye to the snow and the frigid temps. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Snow has stopped, sun is out, but it remains -13° for the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow has stopped, sun is out, but it remains -13° for the afternoon.


Time to get out the snow blower. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -5C temps as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -9C temps. Still, it should be a sunny day.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and -14° with a high of one degree warmer, dropping to -25° tonight and very cold all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cloudy and -14° with a high of one degree warmer, dropping to -25° tonight and very cold all week long.


Well, at least you won't be getting the snow as they are experiencing in SK.

'High impact' winter storm headed for Saskatchewan Monday - Saskatoon - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C. At this rate, we should get to the "+" category of temps sometime this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -7C temps. We have some snow and rain, in that order, in the forecast for today.


----------



## SINC

-18° with a high of -14° and more snow for us today as winter has returned to Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with partly sunny skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow and rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling. This should wash away the inch or so of snow that fell overnight.


----------



## SINC

Clear and -23° with a high today of -19°. Hope the wind stays down as yesterday we endured chills of -30° due to wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

Oh joy, more snow. that very fine hardly visible stuff that compacts as it falls and it is forecast to continue all day. That and -20° and falling as the day goes on.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Oh joy, more snow. that very fine hardly visible stuff that compacts as it falls and it is forecast to continue all day. That and -20° and falling as the day goes on.


 Stay warm and safe clearing this snow away, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a light rain still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a bit of fog rolling in as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and +1C temps. The moon, while not full, is shining very brightly in the western sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny skies and +10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a rain/snow mix in our forecast for tonight.


----------



## heavyall

-26C, -37C windchill. It's a really bitter wind, even for Winnipeg this is a cold March!


----------



## Dr.G.

heavyall said:


> -26C, -37C windchill. It's a really bitter wind, even for Winnipeg this is a cold March!


Wow!!! XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with clear skies this morning.


----------



## SINC

-21° with a high of -18° an yet more snow for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -21° with a high of -18° an yet more snow for the next three days.


 Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some sun shining through the clouds.


----------



## SINC

We are now expecting 7 more cm of snow today plus more tomorrow and Sunday too.


----------



## pm-r

We've been around the freezing mark that last few days/weeks with even several flurries thrown in between the showers and mostly heavy great clouds.

Today brings quit a switch with mostly sunny blue skies but some odd colored clouds and temperatures around 10C. A bit of an extreme switch but we'll take it!! Sorry we can't easily share this with some of you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are now expecting 7 more cm of snow today plus more tomorrow and Sunday too.


At least there is some nice sunny and mild temps to look forward to next week. Stay strong, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C, but radar shows snow is just about to hit us. Nothing major today. Next week is the big nor'easter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C temps at just past 8PM. No snow yet, but colder temps are in store for us by dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C temps at just past 4AM. We received a light dusting of snow overnight, that is swirling about in the strong winds.


----------



## SINC

Our temperature continues to fall, now at -20° with a high today of only -16° as winter in March continues for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our temperature continues to fall, now at -20° with a high today of only -16° as winter in March continues for us.


Same here on the east coast, Don. It is a frigid -12C at just before 7AM, with clear skies and some wind. Seems like the temps we get in early Feb. rather than mid-March. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, -8C temps and very windy as we approach 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Sustained winds of 100 km/h and gusts to 158 km/h were recorded this afternoon at the St. John's International Airport.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -15C with a -26C windchill. There is a nice nearly full moon high in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

The coldest day of the year. Woke up to a beautiful nearly full moon high in the southwestern sky, and -18C temps with a -27C wind chill factor. WAY too cold for this time of year, especially for Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

-16C as a nice sunrise is forming in the east as we approach 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-16° as we endure our final day of January in March, but better days lie ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -16° as we endure our final day of January in March, but better days lie ahead.


Spring starts next week for you, mon ami. For us here in the Maritimes, there is one more major snow storm forecast for Tues/Wed/Thurs. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, -10C with a -22C wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C temps as we near 9PM. There is a bright full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -9C temps. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Today sees the end of our long arctic sold snap and promises a pleasant and more spring like week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today sees the end of our long arctic sold snap and promises a pleasant and more spring like week ahead.


Will this be enough to melt all of your snow away?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Will this be enough to melt all of your snow away?


Nope, not a chance, but it will put a dent in it for sure. It would take about a month of that kind of continuous weather to melt all the snow as the frost line gets down about five to six feet deep here over a winter. I have hit solid ice digging post holes in May at about the two foot level.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, not a chance, but it will put a dent in it for sure. It would take about a month of that kind of continuous weather to melt all the snow as the frost line gets down about five to six feet deep here over a winter. I have hit solid ice digging post holes in May at about the two foot level.


 Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and very sunny. A nice afternoon .................. the calm before the storm? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and sunny at just past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

-9° on the way to 4° today with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and it actually feels as if it about to snow, which is in the forecast for later this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Macfury

More pathetic reporting by the Weather Network which desperately shilled the "big storm" heading for Toronto. Just a dusting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> More pathetic reporting by the Weather Network which desperately shilled the "big storm" heading for Toronto. Just a dusting.


Good to hear, Macfury. I am having less confidence in the WN these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and it still feels like snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A raw feeling +1C as the snow approaches us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside just now. Specs of ice mixed in with tiny flakes of snow are thick enough to obscure my view of my neighbor's home.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a night. The snow turned to ice pellets, which turned to sleet, which turned to rain .......... all whipped around by strong winds. Woke up to find the five inches of snow basically all gone ........... compliments of the rain and +7C temps.


----------



## Macfury

-10 here and very windy. I think the "storm" managed to generate 5 centimetres of snow over two days. The Weather Network reporting was getting ridiculous. Started out with predicting a massive storm in Toronto. Once they realized the lesser amount of snow did not constitute a storm, they changed to headlines of: "Massive winter storm to strike Greater Toronto Area." Then finally: "Late winter storm hitting Southern Ontario--here's where."


----------



## SINC

-5° on the way to +5° with a mix of rain and snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very windy, but with +3C temps, the rest of yesterday's snow shall be gone by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Windy and +4C. No sun, but no snow on the ground either. Another 20+cm is in the forecast for Sunday, but no rain to wash it away this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Environment Canada meteorologist Barrie MacKinnon said wind gusts reached a high of 110 km/hr in the Halifax area with sustained winds in most areas of the province of between 60 and 70 km/hr."

We lucked out yesterday here in Lunenburg, NS. I have been seeing the pics of the snow and wind damage in ON, NB, PEI, NL and the Montreal area. Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy skies at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

1° and little change with a high today of 2° and a mix of rain and wet snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C temps with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast, windy and +3C temps as we near 3PM. A dull day.


----------



## SINC

What a mess as we got dumped on with heavy, wet show most of the day yesterday. It then froze creating skating rinks on streets and sidewalks and more falling overnight. Then a high of 5° will turn it all to soup again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and a bit of sun as we near 10AM.


----------



## SINC

The trees have a thin coat of hoarfrost as a light bit of fog settled on us early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The trees have a thin coat of hoarfrost as a light bit of fog settled on us early this morning.


Take pics of this just like your last great shots of this wonder of Nature.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Take pics of this just like your last great shots of this wonder of Nature.


As the sun begins to rise, it catches the tops of the trees covered in hoar frost. Sadly it will melt quickly as the sun is much stronger now.


----------



## SINC

Another view as the sun climbs higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

Great pics, especially the last one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Monday is the first day of Spring. Sadly, 30cm of snow is in the forecast for Sunday afternoon until dawn on Monday. This will be followed by some freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C. 24 hours from now I shall be in my driveway with my snow blower trying to get ahead of the snowfall that is start tomorrow afternoon and go until dawn ........... when the snow changes to sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. However, "red sky in the morning, sailors take warning....." is nearly upon us as 30cm of snow today and tomorrow is in the forecast, followed by 20mm of sleet for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## SINC

-1° with a high of 4° today with mixed rain and snow, but 20 gusting to 30 winds make it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C at just past 10AM, but it still feels as if it will start to snow at any moment. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We got more snow overnight and the sidewalks and roads are now sheer ice, covered in fresh snow, a treacherous combination.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got more snow overnight and the sidewalks and roads are now sheer ice, covered in fresh snow, a treacherous combination.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is just now starting to snow. 25+cm of snow is being forecast ....... followed by about 5cm of ice pellets ............. followed by 15mm of sleet and then it will all freeze solid. Welcome to Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

I estimate that just over 5cm of fresh snow has fallen, and it is starting to come down quite hard (i.e., 3+cm an hour). As it is only -1C, this snow is going to be heavy ........... especially when the 5cm of ice pellets starts, followed by the sleet tomorrow morning or afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about 20cm already down. Very heavy and more is on the way.


----------



## SINC

We sit at our forecast high for the day of -2° with more snow coming down which makes such a mess of streets and sidewalks. An Arctic cold front combined with winds of 20 gusting to 30 today again make it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and with the help of my neighbor's snow plow and blower, I was able to clear away my driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and slowly a bit of yesterday's snow is melting away.


----------



## SINC

-12° with a sunny high of 4° today, but more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C with some sun forecast for later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very sunny. Slowly, the snow is melting away .............. never to be seen again ............... we hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and still very sunny. A nice day ............... with snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> ............... with snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


Yep, here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, here too.


 Sorry to hear this. +2C but it is clouding over with snow on the way. :-(


----------



## SINC

1° on the way to just 3° with snow both today and tomorrow. Enough already, it's spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with what feels like rain about to fall this morning. Better than snow ................


----------



## SINC

We've dropped to -1° and the snow is just west of us, set to begin any time now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and sunny as we approach noon. Snow is still in the forecast, but I think that it will start as rain first. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a nice setting sun at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with blowing wet snow as we near 10PM. Should get a few inches by dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -9C with a windchill of -16C. We received about 10cm of fresh snow overnight. Welcome to Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with the sun shining at just past 8AM. Going to be a very cold day until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a cold and windy -6C. The overnight snow won't be melting anytime soon. C'est la vie.


----------



## SINC

-4° this morning with a very heavy frost. The forecast from EC reads like this: "Mainly cloudy. 30 percent chance of flurries this morning. Fog patches dissipating this morning. Wind becoming west 20 km/h gusting to 40 near noon. High 6. UV index 3 or moderate. Tonight: Clearing this evening. Wind west 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light this evening. Low minus 4."

In spite of the above forecast, there was not a flake of snow, a breath of wind, nor a cloud to be seen. The skies are clear, blue and sunny. A perfect misdiagnosis by EC on every front.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C and sunny. Cleared the driveway of the overnight snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly clear blue skies and -6C temps at 7PM. Should be a nice sunset ............. and a cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with sunshine and clear blue skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and overcast. A bit of overnight snow is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we near 8PM, with some light snow flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we near 10PM, with some light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and we have another couple of inches of fresh wet snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and cloudy at just past 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, foggy and 0° as we endure more rain and snow today with a high of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and +8C temps as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C. Much of our overnight snow has now melted.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 1° becoming cloudy with a high of 8* today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C at 8AM this morning. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C at 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +2C as the sun starts to slowly set in the western horizon. Snow is in the forecast for Monday at this time, lasting until Wed. morning, but for now, it is a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 9° out there. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C as we inch towards 10PM.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning and with a high of 4° today, little change. Change is coming for the weekend though with temps in the teens ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at 8AM with snow on the way later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

March turns messy with snow, ice and freezing rain on the way - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Starting to snow now.


----------



## SINC

-2° and headed up to 9° today as the spring thaw continues. We have lost half our snow now and the rest will be gone in another week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a freezing drizzle putting on a nice coat to the half inch of frozen rain that fell overnight. No wind, so the trees, all coated in ice, just sort or crackle as they sway, with no limbs coming down ................. yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with more freezing rain and then 15cm of snow on the way tonight into tomorrow evening.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning and a sunny day ahead with a high of 11°. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with still more freezing rain falling, as it has since 5AM. The ice is so thick in places that my neighbor's daughter is ice skating in her driveway.


----------



## SINC

They're calling it the thickest fog ever seen in Edmonton this morning with visibility at zero in many parts of the city causing havoc for the morning commute. I can see the houses across the street, but barely. A high of 11° for today and the TV cam above the downtown building show clear skies and sunshine above the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and the freezing rain has finally stopped ..................... but now it is snowing. The never-ending winter continues here in the Atlantic Provinces.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C still ........... but it is still snowing. About 10cm is down already with another 10cm on the way until midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and light snow is still falling.


----------



## SINC

3° with a high of just 5° today with a mix of rain and snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a bit of sunshine. Looks as if we are encased in an ice palace.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and sunny as the ice starts to fall from the tree branches.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning and we will push that to a sunny high of 12° today. the past two weeks of these kinds of temperatures has melted 90% of our snow, but the ground remains frozen solid and all that water just runs off the land. Tis ever thus in the west as ma nature eludes the land from absorbing the moisture for the spring plant. That will take some April showers to accomplish when the land thaws by mid month.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and sunny at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +4C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon high in the sky. Snow is in the forecast for tomorrow night and into Sunday. Sadly, this is no April Fools joke.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+11 at 7:30 in the evening in what's turning out to be a very mild weekend. Most of the snow has melted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

5° with a high of 9° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny ............. but with more snow in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny. A nice day ............. so far.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+7 with a 30% chance of rain this afternoon. Good for the farmers? Never can tell with those guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

A little over +7C as we near 3PM. Snow is still in the forecast for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling as we near 9PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Surprisingly chilly for +7 in the late afternoon. Radiant heat from the sun would probably make a difference. Instead, clouds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

It rained most of the day here, making it miserable, wet and cold.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a fine week ahead. Perfect for sitting in the motor home watching the Masters with the screen door open to the fresh spring air.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and it is still snowing. About 10cm has fallen so far.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful clear morning, bright and sunny, but a 30% chance of rain again today like yesterday. We got about four hours of rain yesterday so hope it is less today as our snow continues to melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Noon and we now have about 15cm of snow down on the ground ............... and it is still snowing. Still, we are better off here than in St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada upgrades N.L. weather watches to blizzard warnings - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

St. John's is getting pounded by snow from the sky and ice from the ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

It finally stopped snowing here in Lunenburg, and there is even a bit of sun trying to poke through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset at 8PM. The snow that fell overnight and most of today has melted away .............. to make some room for the snowstorm being forecast for Wed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C this morning. Back in St. John's, NL, they are getting pounded. 

We're off to see the blizzard: Newfoundland hit with another winter storm - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## SINC

Dang it anyway, the ground is covered in a couple inches of the white stuff again today. Spring, schming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C today. 10cm of snow is being forecast for Wed.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Halifax airport tied for second snowiest March on record with 98.8 centimetres of snow only topped by the notorious March of 2015 when 146.7 centimetres came down. Here in Lunenburg, we got a bit more snow than Halifax in March.

Currently, sunny and +6C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clear skies. Should be a quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to a high of 10° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with snow in the forecast for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Toronto has seen 81 cm of snow this winter. Gander, NL has seen 97 cm of snow since Thursday ............. and 225cm of snow in the past 4 weeks.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...newfoundland-buried-by-spring-blizzard/81012/


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C at noon here in Lunenburg. By this time tomorrow, I shall be out with my snow blower clearing my driveway of 15cm of fresh snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +11C at 2PM in full sunshine. Now it is +10C and overcast at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 9° but it feels much colder due to a light breeze out of the NW. the good news is we are now predicted to reach near 20° for the next few days. Spring has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with about 5cm of snow on the ground. The forecast is for more snow, ice pellets and then some rain for later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-1° with a partially cloudy day ahead. A high of 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and the snow has stopped. We got about 10cm in total overnight and into this morning.


----------



## SINC

6° this morning and headed up to 14° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +3C temps, with heavy rain forecast for later today. Goodbye Winter snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +6C .................. as more snow melts away.


----------



## SINC

Now 5° with a high today of 13°. We had the warmest day of the year so far yesterday at 17°, but rain is forecast for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

High in the mid-teens today, with increased chance of a nuclear winter on the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and rain as we watch the last of this winter's snow melt away. Goodbye until next December.


----------



## SINC

A thick fog has descended upon us this morning as dawn broke about an hour ago and it still lingers.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Temperature has dropped -- but so has the wind, thank goodness. Although at some point last night it took out _another_ section of the back yard fence ...

Supposed to hit the 70s over the weekend.


----------



## macintosh doctor

what in God's name happened ?
https://ring.com/share/2735508198
i can't believe we got 1ft of snow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> what in God's name happened ?
> https://ring.com/share/2735508198
> i can't believe we got 1ft of snow!!!


Wow!!!! Where exactly is this md?


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C with thick fog outside at 1230PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Temperature has dropped -- but so has the wind, thank goodness. Although at some point last night it took out _another_ section of the back yard fence ...
> 
> Supposed to hit the 70s over the weekend.


Sorry hear about your fence, VK. I had this happen to me with Hurricane Hugo. What a shock to see the backyard fence flat on the ground.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!! Where exactly is this md?


just north of Toronto


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks, Dr. G.  We needed to call someone in to fix the segment that fell apart some months ago anyway ... I went out this morning to get the car out of the garage and whoops! Another segment is now leaning drunkenly on some bushes. Not sure how I'm going to move it; it's a bit large for me to shift it by myself.

Sun's out now.


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> just north of Toronto


Snow in the GTA?!?! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G.  We needed to call someone in to fix the segment that fell apart some months ago anyway ... I went out this morning to get the car out of the garage and whoops! Another segment is now leaning drunkenly on some bushes. Not sure how I'm going to move it; it's a bit large for me to shift it by myself.
> 
> Sun's out now.


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted at 2PM and a bit of sun is now shining, causing the temps to rise to a nice +14C


----------



## VieleKatzen

macintosh doctor said:


> just north of Toronto


Seriously?!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Seriously?!


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vmMz73F5uA[/ame]


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> Snow in the GTA?!?! XX)


my wife was downtown in TO - she called saying it was sunny and birds out chirping lol
then she said - people are giving me strange looks as she was dressed for a snow storm LOL


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> my wife was downtown in TO - she called saying it was sunny and birds out chirping lol
> then she said - people are giving me strange looks as she was dressed for a snow storm LOL


----------



## VieleKatzen

macintosh doctor said:


> my wife was downtown in TO - she called saying it was sunny and birds out chirping lol
> then she said - people are giving me strange looks as she was dressed for a snow storm LOL


I can believe it. When I left this morning it was cold enough that I was wearing Mom's coat again ... by lunchtime all I needed was my cotton jacket (which I'd had on _under_ the winter coat!) By the time I left work at the end of the day, I didn't even need the jacket.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I can believe it. When I left this morning it was cold enough that I was wearing Mom's coat again ... by lunchtime all I needed was my cotton jacket (which I'd had on _under_ the winter coat!) By the time I left work at the end of the day, I didn't even need the jacket.


Three seasons in one day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a light rain falling. Goodbye to Winter.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> +8C with a light rain falling. Goodbye to Winter.


Much as I usually like winter, I hope you're right.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Much as I usually like winter, I hope you're right.


We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 10PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+4 and raining at 1:30 in the am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

5° this morning with April showers and a high today of just 8°. Will May flowers follow?


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and cloudy. A quiet day.


----------



## macintosh doctor

3c but feels like -1 - snow has not melted one bit from yesterday and instead now mountains of ice.. 
should of shoveled lol 
will wait till monday - rumors of 22c


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> 3c but feels like -1 - snow has not melted one bit from yesterday and instead now mountains of ice..
> should of shoveled lol
> will wait till monday - rumors of 22c


Good plan, md. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with a bit of sun at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C at just past 6PM. I guess that I shall stop using the "+" sign when posting temps, since I think/hope that our "-" days are over. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Don't know about May flowers, but the bloody lawn could already use a mowing ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Don't know about May flowers, but the bloody lawn could already use a mowing ...


Hopefully, we shall be mowing lawns here in Lunenburg, NS comes May.


----------



## SINC

0° with light showers ending by dawn, then cloudy with a high of 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as we near 10AM.


----------



## macintosh doctor

9c climbing to 15c
almost all the snow is gone


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> 9c climbing to 15c
> almost all the snow is gone


Good bye, Winter ................. hello Spring. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C as we near 6PM. BBQ weather at last.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sounds of spring: neighbour was out mowing the lawn a little while ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Sounds of spring: neighbour was out mowing the lawn a little while ago.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

A cold, wet miserable week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at just past 11AM. All of the snow is gone, which helps to make this dull day a joyous one.


----------



## macintosh doctor

wow - we are now a constant double digits


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> wow - we are now a constant double digits


:clap::clap: There goes all of your snow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy at 1PM. A dull day, but starting to rake up the lawn in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine now and 11C temps as we near 2PM. Turning out to be a nice afternoon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Bright and sunny!

No, wait, it's raining.

Oh, here comes the sun again.

Hang on, it's raining and windy ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Bright and sunny!
> 
> No, wait, it's raining.
> 
> Oh, here comes the sun again.
> 
> Hang on, it's raining and windy ...


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## SINC

1° with more rain today and a high of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 6C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny blue skies with 17C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with clear skies as we near 10PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I don't really know how today was, for I was in parent-teacher interviews from 4 until 9. I think it was nice out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Our cold, wet weather continues with another dump of snow Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a bit of sun at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some sun at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with thick fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

The crappy weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C. Should be another nice day.


----------



## SINC

A huge system parked over the province for the next two days will result in rain with snow up to 20 cm west of Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A huge system parked over the province for the next two days will result in rain with snow up to 20 cm west of Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C as we near 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 15C as we near 5PM. My wife and I took two of our younger dogs to a local park/forest. Tall pine trees and a nice trail. We were able to let the dogs off leash for a real run.


----------



## SINC

Spring, schming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C this morning. Should be a nice day all day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Bright, sunny, the occasional cloud drifting past, 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clouds at just past 4PM. A quiet day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sounds of lawn mowers everywhere ... BUT ... I have a Lawn Guy! He's already been and rolled the front and side lawns (pretty trusting of him, since I wasn't expecting him and wasn't home and thus couldn't pay him ...) and has quoted me a price of $40 to mow the lawn. This is IMO a massive bargain, given that this is a corner property ... so he's coming back later this week to collect the money for rolling and possibly to mow at the same time ... or at least within a day or two.

*phew*

Now I have to keep my promise to brother and get the gardens in good shape. 

Hey, does anybody know what's good to "rehabilitate" the wood of garden tools? My grandfather's are in fairly good shape -- he took good care of them -- but Mom and Dad's are in awful shape: the wood is dry and shrunken from sitting in the garage year-round and getting virtually no care at all.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snowing like an MF out there. Sticky stuff. It's warm enough and the snow won't last long. Just a good thing the buds aren't out on the trees yet or there good be a lot of broken branches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snowing like an MF out there. Sticky stuff. It's warm enough and the snow won't last long. Just a good thing the buds aren't out on the trees yet or there good be a lot of broken branches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry to hear this, mon ami.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snowing like an MF out there. Sticky stuff. It's warm enough and the snow won't last long. Just a good thing the buds aren't out on the trees yet or there good be a lot of broken branches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What! Where are you??


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> What! Where are you??


I believe that he is in Sherwood Park, AB, just outside of Edmonton. Luckily, he has a good snowblower.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Wow ... 

Should ask my brother how things are going in Saskatoon ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Wow ...
> 
> Should ask my brother how things are going in Saskatoon ...


https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/sk-40_metric_e.html


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> What! Where are you??




Sherwood Park! It's been quite balmy for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sherwood Park! It's been quite balmy for the last couple of weeks.


Snowmageddon now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 7C at just past 9PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

We've had erratic weather here too ... but nothing quite like that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> We've had erratic weather here too ... but nothing quite like that.



It's the Alberta Advantage, doncha know. If you don't like the weather, wait five minutes.


----------



## SINC

-1° on the way to +1° so no real change. While we got a lot of snow, most of it melted as it fell mixed with rain, We now have a couple inches of frozen slush to contend with today as more snow continues to fall. That big system keeps circling over our region and will do so again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° on the way to +1° so no real change. While we got a lot of snow, most of it melted as it fell mixed with rain, We now have a couple inches of frozen slush to contend with today as more snow continues to fall. That big system keeps circling over our region and will do so again today.


Hopefully, you won't get a big freeze to cause ice formation. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It's the Alberta Advantage, doncha know. If you don't like the weather, wait five minutes.


Same here in Atlantic Canada ............. except when a nor'easter hits. Then, it's "batten down the hatches".


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and sunny as we approach 10AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Snow continues to fall today with a high of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow continues to fall today with a high of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we approach noon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Similar to yesterday (bright, sunny, a few clouds drifting by) and 17C.


----------



## SINC

A nasty day out there with high winds whipping around the snow and a wind chill of -9°. Brrr. Some spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A nasty day out there with high winds whipping around the snow and a wind chill of -9°. Brrr. Some spring.


Wind and snow are dangerous combinations, mon ami. Stay safe if you have to go out and drive in this mess.


----------



## SINC

Any movement today will be on Shanks pony.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Any movement today will be on Shanks pony.


??????


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny this afternoon. Was able to work out in the garden for the first time this year.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 16C and very sunny this afternoon. Was able to work out in the garden for the first time this year.



Shanks peonies are such lovely flowers. Gotta love springtime—under ten inches of snow at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Shanks peonies are such lovely flowers. Gotta love springtime—under ten inches of snow at the moment.


Thanks for the clarification, Frank.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 17C with full sunshine at 4PM today. The sun has a heat to it these days.


----------



## VieleKatzen

The clouds were in the ascendancy for a while there ... but the sun's back out now.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> The clouds were in the ascendancy for a while there ... but the sun's back out now.


No clouds here all day. Still sunny with 16C temps as we near 6PM. BBQ steaks and red wine shall be the order of the day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sounds very good, with the red wine sounding like the best part.  I'm alternately cleaning house and watching scary movies on YouTube ... some of whose characters make me want to nominate them for a Darwin Award.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Sounds very good, with the red wine sounding like the best part.  I'm alternately cleaning house and watching scary movies on YouTube ... some of whose characters make me want to nominate them for a Darwin Award.


Watch "Plan 9 From Outer Space" ............. a real classic.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I've heard of it but never seen it. I'll see if I can call it up on YouTube. Some of the best stuff, alas, gets yanked due to copyright issues ... 

Current movie has two psychics in a haunted house. One just told the other to "Stay inside the salt circle, no matter what!" You'll never guess what Psychic #2 just did ...


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> I've heard of it but never seen it. I'll see if I can call it up on YouTube. Some of the best stuff, alas, gets yanked due to copyright issues ...
> 
> Current movie has two psychics in a haunted house. One just told the other to "Stay inside the salt circle, no matter what!" You'll never guess what Psychic #2 just did ...


Are you sure you are not watching C-SPAN covering a Liberal caucus meeting?


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I've heard of it but never seen it. I'll see if I can call it up on YouTube. Some of the best stuff, alas, gets yanked due to copyright issues ...
> 
> Current movie has two psychics in a haunted house. One just told the other to "Stay inside the salt circle, no matter what!" You'll never guess what Psychic #2 just did ...


A classic cult flick, rated by many as the worst movie of all time, just beating out "The Claw". Saw both on TV when I was a kid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Are you sure you are not watching C-SPAN covering a Liberal caucus meeting?


:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Golf course managers say business is brisk, but so is the weather - Nova Scotia - CBC News

People were out golfing on our local golf course here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Any movement today will be on Shank's pony.





Dr.G. said:


> ??????


You surprised me with that response, Marc. 

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/Shanks's_pony


----------



## SINC

-4° on the way to +2° with snow ending early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 10C this morning. Should be a very quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> You surprised me with that response, Marc.
> 
> https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/Shanks's_pony


Never heard of that expression before, Sinc. Live and learn.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I thought it was similar to the expression "shank's mare" which if I remember correctly means "on your own two feet."


----------



## SINC

VieleKatzen said:


> I thought it was similar to the expression "shank's mare" which if I remember correctly means "on your own two feet."


Yep, Shank's Mare is the American term. I learned it as Shank's Pony from my Scottish Grandad, the British term, but they mean the same.

Shanks's pony 

(N. Amer. also Shanks's mare) 
■ noun one's own legs as a means of conveyance. 


C18: first recorded as shanks-nag in R. Fergusson's Poems (1785).
[Shanks's pony]
[/s /pony, /s /mare]

That part of the leg which extends from the knee to the ankle; the tibia or shin-bone. Also (now jocularly) the leg as a whole; chiefly pl. one's legs.
**This is the usage that is particularly relevant and applicable to my running adventures…

b. Shanks' (or Shanks's) mare, pony , etc.: one's own legs as a means of conveyance.
a1774: R. Fergusson Poems (1785) 224
“And auld shanks-nag wad tire, I dread, To pace to Berwick.”
a1795: S. Bishop Poet. Wks. (1796) I. 204
“I'd rather‥ride on Shanks's Mare.”
1823: Scott Fam. Lett. 11 Feb. (1894) II. xix. 167,
“I found shanksnaigie‥the only way of moving by which I could get out to dinner.”
1898: T. Watts-Dunton Aylwin xii. iii,
“I'll start for Carnarvon on Shanks's pony.”


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, Shank's Mare is the American term. I learned it as Shank's Pony from my Scottish Grandad, the British term, but they mean the same.
> 
> Shanks's pony
> 
> (N. Amer. also Shanks's mare)
> ■ noun one's own legs as a means of conveyance.
> 
> 
> C18: first recorded as shanks-nag in R. Fergusson's Poems (1785).
> [Shanks's pony]
> [/s /pony, /s /mare]
> 
> That part of the leg which extends from the knee to the ankle; the tibia or shin-bone. Also (now jocularly) the leg as a whole; chiefly pl. one's legs.
> **This is the usage that is particularly relevant and applicable to my running adventures…
> 
> b. Shanks' (or Shanks's) mare, pony , etc.: one's own legs as a means of conveyance.
> a1774: R. Fergusson Poems (1785) 224
> “And auld shanks-nag wad tire, I dread, To pace to Berwick.”
> a1795: S. Bishop Poet. Wks. (1796) I. 204
> “I'd rather‥ride on Shanks's Mare.”
> 1823: Scott Fam. Lett. 11 Feb. (1894) II. xix. 167,
> “I found shanksnaigie‥the only way of moving by which I could get out to dinner.”
> 1898: T. Watts-Dunton Aylwin xii. iii,
> “I'll start for Carnarvon on Shanks's pony.”


Very interesting. Growing up, I only heard of "shankbone" in the Passover Sedar.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun came out and the temps rose to 16C as we near 1PM.


----------



## SINC

A very sunny afternoon, but deadly cold at -3° with a brisk north wind that cuts like a knife.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Got a text from my brother in Saskatoon ... snow on the ground ... "looks more like Christmas morning than Easter" ...

Meanwhile, the temperature here is approaching 27C (80F).


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we near 5PM. A great day weather-wise.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 20C as we near 5PM. A great day weather-wise.




Enviable, to say the least. We are waiting for the snow to melt. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enviable, to say the least. We are waiting for the snow to melt. Again.


Sorry to hear this, Frank. My wife and I were just out on our deck in 19C sunny temps with a glass of wine.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, Frank. My wife and I were just out on our deck in 19C sunny temps with a glass of wine.



Enjoy while it lasts! At least it's sunny here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy while it lasts! At least it's sunny here.


Merci, mon ami. Clear skies and 11C temps at 9PM. A fine end to a great day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here is a picture of an iceberg drifting just south of St. John's, NL. That little speck on the right side of the berg is a helicopter to give you an idea of the size of this iceberg.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Here is a picture of an iceberg drifting just south of St. John's, NL. That little speck on the right side of the berg is a helicopter to give you an idea of the size of this iceberg.



Wicked awesome!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Wicked awesome!


True. Amazing to see the size up close.


----------



## VieleKatzen

They are so beautiful! 

My brother and SIL lived in Newfoundland for a couple of years and we went "berg-spotting" when I went to visit them. Brother said visitors were easily identified by their tendency to leap out of their vehicles (usually after it had stopped ...  ) screaming, "PHOTO OP! PHOTO OP!!" while the locals just smiled patiently and drove on past.


----------



## SINC

The cold arctic air continues with snow again today and tomorrow and highs around 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> They are so beautiful!
> 
> My brother and SIL lived in Newfoundland for a couple of years and we went "berg-spotting" when I went to visit them. Brother said visitors were easily identified by their tendency to leap out of their vehicles (usually after it had stopped ...  ) screaming, "PHOTO OP! PHOTO OP!!" while the locals just smiled patiently and drove on past.


At first, I was like the "Photo op" people. By the time we left NL, I would stop only for the really interesting bergs.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 9C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 3PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

Sunny but with a pleasant breeze, 16C here at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark clouds have rolled in and the temps have dipped to 12C as we near 6PM. Looks and feels like rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at just past 8PM with clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 3C at just past 6AM with cloudy skies overhead.


----------



## SINC

Nippy is right as another week of snow and wet descends upon us.


----------



## SINC

The snow is back with a vengeance and there is already a couple inches on the ground again. What an awful spring.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The snow is bak with a vengeance and there is already a couple inches on the ground again. What an awful spring.



Got to be good for the farmers though, right?


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Got to be good for the farmers though, right?


Normally yes, but not this year. There are many farmers who were hoping for a dry spring so they could take off LAST YEAR's crop.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Normally yes, but not this year. There are many farmers who were hoping for a dry spring so they could take off LAST YEAR's crop.



I've heard of that. Like trying to take last year's leaves after they've been covered by snow for seven months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 9C at just past 3PM


----------



## SINC

Five hours of continuous snow to date. Spring, schming!


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> five hours of continuous snow to date. Spring, schming!


 xx)


----------



## Dr.G.

Almost hit 10C in full sunshine at 4PM. That will most likely be our high for the day as some clouds are slowly drifting in from the south.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+1 and cloudy today, but at least we broke that magic melt barrier. Should make streets nice and slippery for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +1 and cloudy today, but at least we broke that magic melt barrier. Should make streets nice and slippery for a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies. A nippy night is in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://twitter.com/i/moments/854017328853516288

An amazing year for icebergs off the coast of NL.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://twitter.com/i/moments/854017328853516288
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing year for icebergs off the coast of NL.



I'm guessing this is atypical?


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I'm guessing this is atypical?


I lived in St. John's for 37 years and I never saw these many icebergs, of this size, and this close to shore.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> I lived in St. John's for 37 years and I never saw these many icebergs, of this size, and this close to shore.



Definitely a fascinating thing to see up close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Definitely a fascinating thing to see up close.


Very true. I never grew tired of seeing them off the coast of NL.


----------



## VieleKatzen

MOAR RAIN!!


----------



## SINC

Another day and more snow and a crappy week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C as we near 10AM


----------



## VieleKatzen

Mostly cloudy, 22C. It's actually cooler in the house than outside ... which is why I wandered out earlier wearing a sweatshirt, and looking a bit out of place. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Mostly cloudy, 22C. It's actually cooler in the house than outside ... which is why I wandered out earlier wearing a sweatshirt, and looking a bit out of place. :lmao:


Welcome to Spring in ON.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C as we near 3PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome to Spring in ON.


Yep.  On the bright side, I was woken up at the crack of dawn (okay, at about 8:30 a.m. ...) by Lawn Guy, who decided to try and beat the impending showers and get the lawn done today. YAY! So the lawn looks good for brother's arrival tomorrow! (They'll be in tonight but it's highly unlikely they'll be coming by the house before tomorrow.)

Now if I could only magically fix the fence before tomorrow ... and the rain damage inside the house ... and ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Yep.  On the bright side, I was woken up at the crack of dawn (okay, at about 8:30 a.m. ...) by Lawn Guy, who decided to try and beat the impending showers and get the lawn done today. YAY! So the lawn looks good for brother's arrival tomorrow! (They'll be in tonight but it's highly unlikely they'll be coming by the house before tomorrow.)
> 
> Now if I could only magically fix the fence before tomorrow ... and the rain damage inside the house ... and ...


Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a nippy 3C this evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

7C but sunny right now, so it feels like a nice spring day at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> Yep.  On the bright side, I was woken up at the crack of dawn (okay, at about 8:30 a.m. ...) by Lawn Guy, who decided to try and beat the impending showers and get the lawn done today. YAY! So the lawn looks good for brother's arrival tomorrow! (They'll be in tonight but it's highly unlikely they'll be coming by the house before tomorrow.)
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could only magically fix the fence before tomorrow ... and the rain damage inside the house ... and ...



It's always something. If it's not one thing, it's your mother.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 7C but sunny right now, so it feels like a nice spring day at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It's always something. If it's not one thing, it's your mother.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Bonne chance.


Thanks. 



Freddie_Biff said:


> It's always something. If it's not one thing, it's your mother.


That fits SO well ... :lmao:

Rain is now coming down steadily and I've just heard from my brother. He and my nephew may be stuck in Toronto for the night: one runway at Toronto Internation is out of commission (it will be so for the rest of the summer -- maintenance) and an earlier flight to Windsor, as well as flights to London and Kingston, were cancelled.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


>



A variation on an old expression. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

freddie_biff said:


> a variation on an old expression. Paix, mon ami.


:d


----------



## SINC

A bit of a break, then right back into the snow again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C this morning. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 3C at just past 9AM. A dull but quiet day, weather wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a bit of fog at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

-1° with rain and a high of 10°, then back to freezing temps and snow for the next three days.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nobody's too worried about the weather today because we're off to game six in San Jose on Saturday! Oilers lead the Sharks 3-2 in the series. What a game last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Since I don't ever watch hockey, the weather is much more of a priority for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nobody's too worried about the weather today because we're off to game six in San Jose on Saturday! Oilers lead the Sharks 3-2 in the series. What a game last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bon voyage. Go Oilers. :clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage. Go Oilers. :clap:




Boy, it's the talk of the town today. Won it in the first overtime with about 2 minutes left. The Sharks' goalie had 44 saves!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Boy, it's the talk of the town today. Won it in the first overtime with about 2 minutes left. The Sharks' goalie had 44 saves!


NY Rangers won in OT as well ...... and it was in Montreal!!!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> NY Rangers won in OT as well ...... and it was in Montreal!!!!!



Not too shabby!  For NY, anyway. I'm actually a Habs fan from before the Oilers even existed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-1 on the way to a whopping high of 7 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very sunny. Turned out to be a fine day.


----------



## SINC

3° with rain, changing to snow by dawn and 15 cm for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C but cloudy now. Going to be a rather dull start to the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a few drops of rain falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snow never showed up. But like Curley said, "Day ain't over yet."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Snow now forecast for tonight 2 - 4 cm and a big dump tomorrow for a total of 15 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and 7C at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 5C ............... a really dull day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Now it's been downgraded to snow showers later this evening, but with temps hovering on either side of 0C, it doesn't seem likely any snow will stick around for long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Now it's been downgraded to snow showers later this evening, but with temps hovering on either side of 0C, it doesn't seem likely any snow will stick around for long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Now that brother and family are heading home (on a 6 a.m. Sunday flight), the rain has stopped ... of course. 

Actually it wasn't all that bad; it rained almost all of Thursday but by Friday it was starting to clear up, and today was just all-around gorgeous. The only oddity is that, while the sun was warming, the temperature was actually on the chilly side.

That being said, 9-year-old nephew was running around in a soccer jersey without even a nylon jacket, and Auntie Mona was debating whether to put on a winter coat ...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Well, the weather is looking nice in Anaheim. Congrats to the Edmonton Oilers for winning round one against San Jose in their first playoffs in eleven years.


----------



## SINC

About two inches of snow on the ground with much more to come over the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Now that brother and family are heading home (on a 6 a.m. Sunday flight), the rain has stopped ... of course.
> 
> Actually it wasn't all that bad; it rained almost all of Thursday but by Friday it was starting to clear up, and today was just all-around gorgeous. The only oddity is that, while the sun was warming, the temperature was actually on the chilly side.
> 
> That being said, 9-year-old nephew was running around in a soccer jersey without even a nylon jacket, and Auntie Mona was debating whether to put on a winter coat ...


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, the weather is looking nice in Anaheim. Congrats to the Edmonton Oilers for winning round one against San Jose in their first playoffs in eleven years.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About two inches of snow on the ground with much more to come over the next few days.


 Spring has sprung???? Maybe next week, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a light rain falling at 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clearing skies at 9AM. Might get a bit of sunshine today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Six inches on the ground and if the current rate of downfall continues, it will be doubled by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Six inches on the ground and if the current rate of downfall continues, it will be doubled by noon.


 Yikes!!!!!!!!!! You folks need some warm weather and sunshine to melt that new snow and bring Spring to your area of AB. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 11C as we near noon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Yup, it snowed all right. Won't last long though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yup, it snowed all right. Won't last long though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear, Frank.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Good to hear, Frank.



In my lifetime I have seen snow in every month of the year, including June, July and August. In Alberta, you never bother planting anything before the May long weekend.


----------



## SINC

Uh, no, our tulips and onions are up and thriving nicely. Beets and carrots and turnips are in the ground too.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-st-johns-newfoundland-see-photos-here/81599/

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with clear skies this morning.


----------



## SINC

The crap continues at 0° with highs of 3° both today and tomorrow and snow for both days. We have 10 inches on the ground again as of yesterday.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The crap continues at 0° with highs of 3° both today and tomorrow and snow for both days. We have 10 inches on the ground again as of yesterday.



I think you might mean 10 cm. 10 inches is about 25 cm.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I think you might mean 10 cm. 10 inches is about 25 cm.


Nope I mean exactly what I wrote. When I stuck my trusty yard stick in the snow on ny back deck yesterday it stopped at 10 INCHES when it hit bottom. This morning it is half that. 

You do remember yard sticks don't you? Here's mine.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Nope I mean exactly what I wrote. When I stuck my trusty yard stick in the snow on ny back deck yesterday it stopped at 10 INCHES when it hit bottom. This morning it is half that.
> 
> 
> 
> You do remember yard sticks don't you?



I sure do, and there is no way in hell that there is nearly a foot of snow out there right now.


----------



## SINC

Uh, no, that was yesterday as clearly stated above. And it was St. Albert, not Sherwood Park. And there is still easily five inches of snow on our lawns and boulevards right now an it is still snowing here.

Not sure why you want to pick a fight in the weather thread, but whatever.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Uh, no, that was yesterday as clearly stated above. And it was St. Albert, not Sherwood Park. And there is still easily five inches of snow on our lawns and boulevards right now an it is still snowing here.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you want to pick a fight in the weather thread, but whatever.



It's not a fight, Don. It's just that your measurements contradict every weather forecast I read.

And that's about 3 or 4 inches on that picture—7.5 to 10 cm.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

11C and very sunny this morning. Looks as if I might being out the lawn mower and do a first cut of my backyard lawn.


----------



## Macfury

I thought the weather thread was a place of peace. Freddie, do you really think it's worth picking a fight over how much snow you think is in SINC's back yard?


----------



## SINC

God grief, must I prove every weather post? It's actually over five inches. 

You can just see the base of the tree trunk in the pic I posted earlier at upper right in this pic.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> God grief, must I prove every weather post? It's actually over five inches.
> 
> 
> 
> You can just see the base of the tree trunk in the pic I posted earlier at upper right in this pic.



That looks more like about three or four inches of snow to me, tops, assuming there was none there to start. But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> That looks more like about three or four inches of snow to me, tops, assuming there was none there to start. But whatever floats your boat.


Well, if you can't read a measuring stick, I give up.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Macfury

What does average snowfall have to do with the snow in SINC's backyard now?


----------



## Dr.G.

No need to measure the snow here in Lunenburg, NS, in that we have none. The grass in my backyard was up to 5cm/2 inches so I took out my lawnmower and gave it a once over. Currently sunny and 15C this afternoon.


----------



## Macfury

Dr.G. said:


> No need to measure the snow here in Lunenburg, NS, in that we have none. The grass in my backyard was up to 5cm/2 inches so I took out my lawnmower and gave it a once over. Currently sunny and 15C this afternoon.


We're just seeing a little grass growth in Toronto. Lawnmowing this weekend I think.


----------



## Dr.G.

Macfury said:


> We're just seeing a little grass growth in Toronto. Lawnmowing this weekend I think.


:clap::clap: Good to hear, mon ami.

My grass did not need mowing in some spots, but since my neighbor does not rake up his leaves, some blow on to my property. At the end of winter I just run my mower over them to give the lawn some fine mulch. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset this evening, with 10C temps at 830PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snow has turned to rain. All ten inches of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snow has turned to rain. All ten inches of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap:

Hello Spring for AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening. 8C with clear skies at 10PM.


----------



## Macfury

When snow on the ground melts in Toronto, we call it water.



Freddie_Biff said:


> Snow has turned to rain. All ten inches of it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> When snow on the ground melts in Toronto, we call it water.



Funny thing, eh? Here too. And it reduces by an order of magnitude too when it melts. 3 cm of snow is about equivalent to 3 mm of rain. 3 inches of snow would be about 7.5 cm of snow or about 7.5 mm of rain—a considerable amount.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Freddie_Biff said:


>



More interesting information about snowfall in the Edmonton area. A day with ten inches or 25 cm of snow would be rare indeed, although April would apparently be the month for it, if it were to happen.


----------



## SINC

More snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 3C and a beautiful sunrise forming in the east. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, very sunny with 10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to 8C as we near 7PM. There is going to be some rain for us by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Wet but warm is our forecast. Spring is finally here.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C and very foggy at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

0° with a high of 4° and more snow possible today. Global TV weather reported on last night's forecast that the Edmonton region has received on average 47.3 cm (18.6 inches) of snow to date in April, a 50 year high for the area.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Odd. Unfortunately those numbers don't seem quite consistent with Environment Canada's records for this period (April 23-25). 10 cm is a considerable amount of snow. 10 inches (25 cm) is a pretty rare dump indeed. Just saying. 




























https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html


----------



## SINC

I never claimed there was a 10 inch dump. I merely stated that I measured the depth of snow on our deck over a period of days and it totalled that amount. That is fact. Why you are being a complete jerk about such a trivial post seems to me to be a cry for help. Either that or a demonstration of something much more serious.


----------



## Macfury

It was very clear that you meant accumulated snow, and not a single snowfall SINC. The trolling with iPhone screenshots is impossible to fathom--the information isn't even relevant to the situation.



SINC said:


> I never claimed there was a 10 inch dump. I merely stated that I measured the depth of snow on our deck over a period of days and it totalled that amount. That is fact. Why you are being a complete jerk about such a trivial post seems to me to be a cry for help. Either that or a demonstration of something much more serious.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> I never claimed there was a 10 inch dump. I merely stated that I measured the depth of snow on our deck over a period of days and it totalled that amount. That is fact. Why you are being a complete jerk about such a trivial post seems to me to be a cry for help. Either that or a demonstration of something much more serious.



No need to insult, Don. You made it sound like ten inches of snow had just fallen. I said that was impossible, and it is. Nobody measure precipitation in inches anymore in any event. I thought perhaps you were confused. Still do.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nothing unfathomable about it. The record for accumulated snowfall on the date in question is 12.0 cm—not inches—in 2008. You want facts, you got 'em. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nobody measure precipitation in inches anymore in any event. I thought perhaps you were confused. Still do.


Well...



fjnmusic said:


> Edmoonton/Sherwood Park area: Waking up to *six inches* is always a happy day for me, though my wife is usually not as impressed by it. Hazards of getting old I guess. As far as weather, I'm pretty sure we've got about *10 inches of snow * on the ground in the last 24 hours,…


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nothing unfathomable about it. The record for accumulated snowfall on the date in question is 12.0 cm—not inches—in 2008. You want facts, you got 'em.


That doesn't discount total accumulations in specific areas. Those figures only measure averages in a specific, open location, such as the airport. Across any city, I have seen some areas bereft of snow and others with accumulated snow--nothing mysterious or inconsistent about it.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling. Still, nothing to shovel, which is a blessing.


----------



## SINC

fjnmusic said:


> Edmoonton/Sherwood Park area: Waking up to six inches is always a happy day for me, though my wife is usually not as impressed by it. Hazards of getting old I guess. As far as weather, I'm pretty sure we've got about 10 inches of snow on the ground in the last 24 hours, which is a real drag since it had all melted and was a balmy 20 degrees just a couple of days ago. Snow: the gift that just keeps on giving. Well, here in Alberta we say if you don't like the weather, just wait another five minutes…


LOL!

Makes a complete farce of all your recent weather posts. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/icebergs-sighted-early-off-newfoundland-coast/81365/

Very interesting, if you are a fan of icebergs.


----------



## VieleKatzen

My car thermometer tells me it's 77F out there. D'you think I can finally stow away my sweatshirts ... ?


----------



## Macfury

SINC said:


> LOL!
> 
> Makes a complete farce of all your recent weather posts. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


Yep. That post was from April 20, 2008.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Yep. That post was from April 20, 2008.



Groovetube was right. You really do have some time on your hands.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Groovetube was right. You really do have some time on your hands.


Yep--three minutes while on hold with 311 infoservices. Any longer and it wouldn't have been worth it!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> My car thermometer tells me it's 77F out there. D'you think I can finally stow away my sweatshirts ... ?


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and very foggy this evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

2C, overcast and more than a little nipply out for what's supposed to be springtime. At least it's not snowing at the moment—in cm or inches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 2C, overcast and more than a little nipply out for what's supposed to be springtime. At least it's not snowing at the moment—in cm or inches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and foggy 12C this morning.


----------



## SINC

1° with a high of 5° and yet more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 12C, but rain has cleared away the fog.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

**Just for ****s and giggles. Not meant to be a real forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling as we near 5PM. A warm and wet day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

No snow. Again. Pretty much no accumulated snow either. Again. Just melts pretty much straight into the ground after a day or two. I don't even bother shovelling anymore. Not that warm, but not that bad really, for the end of April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> No snow. Again. Pretty much no accumulated snow either. Again. Just melts pretty much straight into the ground after a day or two. I don't even bother shovelling anymore. Not that warm, but not that bad really, for the end of April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap: Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and foggy at just past 7PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 13C and foggy at just past 7PM



I can think of 13 reasons why that is not bad weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I can think of 13 reasons why that is not bad weather.


Luckily, I love fog. Loved it in St. John's, NL, where it was really thick, and love it here in Lunenburg, NS. I do NOT like to drive in fog, but do not mind sitting outside on my deck in fog. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C as we near 6AM


----------



## SINC

Overcast, zero with a high of 7° and another wet day ahead.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-2 and still no snow, at least for now. Supposed to be back into double digits again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macfury

Hit 25 in Toronto yesterday and then a huge rainstorm. Looking for only 17 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and sunny at just past 1PM


----------



## SINC

Finally some sun! After weeks of gloomy skies, we have light!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Finally some sun! After weeks of gloomy skies, we have light!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as we near 10PM. Time to close the windows.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Not super warm, but nice enough to let the cat out for a couple of hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

Becoming quite nice here. Time to get the garden started ... before the heat and humidity convinces me not to go outside if I can possibly avoid it.

Supposed to rain all weekend. Again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and foggy 14C as we approach 6AM


----------



## SINC

Now 3° with showers and a high today of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine is burning off the fog with 17C temps now as we near 9PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's 8C here!! Realized at one point that the background noise I was hearing was ... the furnace kicking in. :yikes:

Undecided whether to close the windows or just turn the thermostat down.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> It's 8C here!! Realized at one point that the background noise I was hearing was ... the furnace kicking in. :yikes:
> 
> Undecided whether to close the windows or just turn the thermostat down.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun and fog are gone at noon with 19C temps.


----------



## VieleKatzen

A couple of neighbours are out mowing their lawns madly in anticipation of the expected deluge ...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> The sun and fog are gone at noon with 19C temps.




Enjoy that! We're 8 on our way to a high of 11. Best deal in a while. And how about those Oilers! 2 game to none against Anaheim—and away games to boot!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> A couple of neighbours are out mowing their lawns madly in anticipation of the expected deluge ...


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy that! We're 8 on our way to a high of 11. Best deal in a while. And how about those Oilers! 2 game to none against Anaheim—and away games to boot!


Partly sunny but still 19C. A fine day to work out in the garden.

Go Oilers!!!!!!!!!!!! If the Rangers don't win the Stanley Cup, I want some Canadian team to win. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of rain at just past 6PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 18C with a bit of rain at just past 6PM



We're grey and a little chilly. Enjoy those temps!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> We're grey and a little chilly. Enjoy those temps!


Merci, mon ami. I shall.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rain spattering on the windows, but more to the point, the wind is REALLY getting into the act. Kinda sorry I didn't put my vehicle in the garage ... but I'm not going out there now. :yikes:


----------



## SINC

8° with a high of 9· and another day of rain ahead. A nice day to stay indoors and watch PGA golf.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies and 16C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Now 6° but our high has been moved up to 12° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at just past 2PM. Was out mowing the lawn for the second time this Spring. The buds are out and we shall have leaves a bit early this year. I am NOT complaining.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Heavily overcast, 10C, apparently undecided whether to actually rain or just ... glower ...


----------



## VieleKatzen

Decision has been made (listening to the deluge) ....


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have shifted from the west to the northeast, causing the temps to dip at 5PM. 13C but still with lots of sunshine.


----------



## SINC

We just got a huge rain for about an hour. Just poured, but man does it smell good now.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a nice sunset forming in the west. Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy this morning. Rain is in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

5° and headed north to 13° today with a chance of more rain. We got an inch of rain yesterday in about two hours. Quite a downpour complete with thunder for this time of year. It did wash the streets nicely though.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

An inch off rain Is a lot of rain. About 25 mm in fact. Doesn't seem likely for one day.


----------



## SINC

Pretty simple Frank. Get yourself a rain gauge and hang it up in your yard. Then look through the glass and read the level. It read one inch. Then you can quit with the crap you keep posting here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> An inch off rain Is a lot of rain. About 25 mm in fact. Doesn't seem likely for one day.


25-50mm of rain in one day is quite common here in Atlantic Canada. Sadly, 25-50+cm of snow is also common in Jan. and Feb.  XX)


----------



## Macfury

Unbelievable, Freddie. After thoroughly humiliating yourself by supplying average snowfall statistics and then identifying 10 local inches of snow in your OWN BACKYARD for the same period, you're going to die on this hill too?

There's a huge difference between average rainfall and localized rainfall through a thunderstorm. Your weather trolling can't change that.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Ever heard of record rainfall? Those are the stats for St. Albert on Sunday, April 30. Methinks the old man is confused. It did not rain 25mm yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Pretty simple Frank. Get yourself a rain gauge and hang it up in your yard. Then look through the glass and read the level. It read one inch. Then you can quit with the crap you keep posting here.



Don, you should get your equipment checked. Then you might stop posting imaginary numbers. Show me where the weather forecast suggested you'd get 25mm of rain on Sunday.


----------



## Macfury

The stats are collected at a single rain gauge. The St. Albert's weather station is not located in SINCs backyard. I can't believe this is the best you've got Freddie.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Don, you should get your equipment checked. Then you might stop posting imaginary numbers. Show me where the weather forecast suggested you'd get 25mm of rain on Sunday.



Good grief Frank, if a high school teacher does not know there are thunderstorms that drop huge amounts of rain possible in any cell. A simple glass tube with a gauge on it does not lie. Such storms have been known to drop amounts far in excess of what falls elsewhere within the same system. The weather forecast cannot predict them, not do they try. Please feel free to continue to demonstrate your lack of knowledge about the weather.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

That's 2.0 mm, not 25, buddy. Do you empty you rain gauge between collections? I am not trolling; I have serious concerns about your ability to measure things.


----------



## SINC

Carry on with the clown show Frank, it speaks volumes to your state of mind.


----------



## Macfury

Look at this rain map of Edmonton during a single day. The numbers are in millimetres. Note the variations between various neighbourhoods. This is basic weather knowledge, not some esoteric concept.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> Look at this rain map of Edmonton during a single day. The numbers are in millimetres. Note the variations between various neighbourhoods. This is basic weather knowledge, not some esoteric concept.




Best evidence so far, except that St. Albert is in the NorthWest, one of the areas that received very little rain according to Josh Clossen's statement. Still, local aberrations can exist. I'd apologize, Don, if you weren't such a prick about it.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> Best evidence so far, except that St. Albert is in the NorthWest, one of the areas that received very little rain according to Josh Clossen's statement. Still, local aberrations can exist. I'd apologize, Don, if you weren't such a prick about it.


That was July 27th.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Macfury said:


> That was July 27th.



So even your stats are wrong. Mine are from April 30, 2017. The day in question. The day it did not rain 25 mm in St. Albert.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+4 and sunny right now with a high today of 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +4 and sunny right now with a high today of 12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good to hear.

9C and rain here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Macfury

Freddie_Biff said:


> So even your stats are wrong. Mine are from April 30, 2017. The day in question. The day it did not rain 25 mm in St. Albert.


No, you don't have the city-wide stats. Just the airport stats. You are wrong as usual


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hey Macfury, why don't you tell us how's the weather at your place? You know, play along! It'll be fun. Take a break from the trolling for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 8C and still raining here in Lunenburg. We don't have an airport to provide stats. Halifax has an airport. Glad we are further south than Halifax, since it is colder there than here.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-19_metric_e.html


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Best evidence so far, except that St. Albert is in the NorthWest, one of the areas that received very little rain according to Josh Clossen's statement. Still, local aberrations can exist. I'd apologize, Don, if you weren't such a prick about it.


You do understand Frank, that calling me names over petty issues you seem to have trouble with in the weather thread, only makes you look like one of your very favourite terms to describe people here on ehMac all too often, don't you?

You always seem to wind up taking the low road. And that speaks to your frame of mind.

Try posting some of that type of stuff on your personal Facebook page for your students to read, Frank. I am sure they would find it most interesting, as would your employers.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hey Don: name me one weather forecaster who still uses inches to measure precipitation. Even MF's bizarre quote of me was from 2008. They ALWAYS use cm for snow and mm for rain here because it is more accurate. You are quite set in your ways it seems. Whatever. 1 inch = 2.54 cm = 25.4 mm. A rainfall that heavy we'd hear about. Enjoy your precipitation-free evening. 

And kindly refrain from the personal attacks: they only make you look grumpy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

The difference in 2008 was that both you and I used Imperial. I use it daily because I understand it and grew up with it. Interesting you chose to use it as well.

Fact remains my rain gauge registered an inch when it started empty. One big cell that dumped on our section of St. Albert in two events over two hours. Did I mention the hail and thunder that accompanied the freak storm?

As a teacher, I thought you could understand big cells embedded in systems. I guess not but, that is too bad for your students as well if you ever even discuss weather in the classroom.

Again please brush up on your understanding of ad homs. It is sorely lacking.

As an aside, your trolling has completely disrupted the weather thread and your actions have hurt people who have used it for years as a place of pleasant exchanges. Congratulations on that accomplishment.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> The difference in 2008 was that both you and I used Imperial. I use it daily because I understand it and grew up with it. Interesting you chose to use it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact remains my rain gauge registered an inch when it started empty. One big cell that dumped on our section of St. Albert in two events over two hours. Did I mention the hail and thunder that accompanied the freak storm?
> 
> 
> 
> As a teacher, I thought you could understand big cells embedded in systems. I guess not but, that is too bad for your students as well if you ever even discuss weather in the classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Again please brush up on your understanding of ad homs. It is sorely lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, your trolling has completely disrupted the weather thread and your actions have hurt people who have used it for years as an exchange of pleasant exchanges. Congratulations on that accomplishment.



Now you know how it feels to have a thread derailed, Don. Maybe you could follow your own advice. My apologies—apparently you had one hell of a weather cell that dumped that much rain (and that much snow) in such a short period of time. You win. I believe you. 

Now please stop lecturing. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilling 4C with a light rain falling at just past 9PM. Cold for this time of year here in NS. Warmer temps and some sunshine are in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## SINC

Things are looking up for us as spring appears to be setting in this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with RDF -- the classic Rain, Drizzle and Fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Things are looking up for us as spring appears to be setting in this week.


Yes, but how many inches/cms of sunlight will you be receiving?????????  beejacon


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but how many inches/cms of sunlight will you be receiving?????????  beejacon


Generically speaking, enough, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, but how many inches/cms of sunlight will you be receiving?????????  beejacon



I'd even settle for mm of sunlight at this point. We got a few mm of sun later in the day yesterday—and it was good.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Generically speaking, enough, mon ami.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I'd even settle for mm of sunlight at this point. We got a few mm of sun later in the day yesterday—and it was good.


Same here. We are getting a few km of fog right now, with 7C temps.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Same here. We are getting a few km of fog right now, with 7C temps.




Better than a few km of rain. That would be Armageddon—global warming run amok.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Better than a few km of rain. That would be Armageddon—global warming run amok.


Imagine a few km of freezing rain?!?! XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and VERY foggy at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 2PM as the fog is slowly lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 12C temps at 6PM.


----------



## SINC

11° with showers but that damn north wind makes if feel like zero out there. Cuts right through you.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 11° with showers but that damn north wind makes if feel like zero out there. Cuts right through you.


Wow!! A windchill in May. Is that normal?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!! A windchill in May. Is that normal?



Hey, man, this is Alberta. If you don't like the weather, wait five minutes.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It's been a pretty dry April in the Edmonton area, the occasional microburst notwithstanding. Even the big 10mm dump on April 23 only amounts to 1 cm or less than half an inch. Going to need a lot more moisture than this for the crops this year.









https://edmonton.weatherstats.ca/metrics/precipitation.html


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

According to the Weather Network, we might get up to 80mm of rain from Sat. to Tuesday.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Weather Network, we might get up to 80mm of rain from Sat. to Tuesday.




Now THAT's something to write home about. 8 cm or just over 3 inches is a fair bit of precipitation over a weekend. The prairies tend to be quite dry by comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Now THAT's something to write home about. 8 cm or just over 3 inches is a fair bit of precipitation over a weekend. The prairies tend to be quite dry by comparison.


Keep in mind that it is over a four day period. We did once receive 55mm of rain in a 24 hour period here in Lunenburg last summer. In St. John's, NL, during Hurricane Hugo, we got 85mm of rain in a 30 hour period.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Keep in mind that it is over a four day period. We did once receive 55mm of rain in a 24 hour period here in Lunenburg last summer. In St. John's, NL, during Hurricane Hugo, we got 85mm of rain in a 30 hour period.




That's a lot of rain! Almost 3 1/2 inches in the old imperial system. We don't get too many hurricanes here in Alberta, fortunately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That's a lot of rain! Almost 3 1/2 inches in the old imperial system. We don't get too many hurricanes here in Alberta, fortunately.


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and it finally stopped raining.


----------



## SINC

Here is a CBC story from 2012 that clearly shows that Edmonton areas can easily see over an inch or rain (and much more) in some instances. It has happened before and will happen again. Downtown St. Albert flooded that day and city streets turned into rivers.

July rainfall tally for Edmonton uncertain
Enivronment Canada monitors city rainfall with only one gauge

While July was one of the rainiest months Edmonton has seen in years, Edmontonians who homes were flooded repeatedly won't likely know just how rainy.

Official records show Edmonton saw about 50 per cent more rain than normal this month, but the monitor recording precipitation in the city is located in central Edmonton, far from where the larger storm cells hit.

"Single storm cells that cover a small portion of a city can drop a lot of rain or hail while other areas may see nothing," said said CBC meterologist Cory Edel.

July is traditionally the wettest month of the year with an average rainfall of 91.7 millimetres.

This year July, Environment Canada recorded 135 millimetres with 54.5 (*that's 2.145669 inches*) millimetres falling on July 15th at its downtown monitor.

*Many parts of the city, however, saw far more.*

"These rainfall amounts I would say are on the low end," said Edel. "Some people who have been *monitoring at their homes have been giving numbers close to 200-250 millimetres, (that's 7.87402 inches to 9.84252 inches in a single day)* especially on the west, (where St. Albert is located, north of 184 St in Edmonton) south west and south parts of the city."

Stony Plain, 30 minutes west of the city received twice the normal rainfall.

On average the community sees 106.2 millimetres but this year recorded 207.7 millimetres officially with 95.1 millimetres falling on July 15th.

July rainfall tally for Edmonton uncertain - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Boy, it's really been raining in Quebec recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Boy, it's really been raining in Quebec recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and sadly with major flooding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with 10C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning and finally a rain free and warm day at 19°.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nice temps with a small chance of a small amount of precipitation in the coming days. Measured in mm, as per usual. Possibility of 5 mm of precipitation on Saturday works out to 0.5 cm or about one-fifth of an inch for those still using the Imperial system.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C temps this morning. 30+mm of rain is being forecast for this weekend, however.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 14C temps this morning. 30+mm of rain is being forecast for this weekend, however.



That's a fair bit of rain. Like, an inch and a bit. Check those window wells are free of leaves.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That's a fair bit of rain. Like, an inch and a bit. Check those window wells are free of leaves.


That was done once the snow melted away. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still and 16C temps as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, breezy with 17C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Absolutely gorgeous day at 17C, sunny, and no precipitation expected in inches or mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Absolutely gorgeous day at 17C, sunny, and no precipitation expected in inches or mm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...d-snap-in-decades-for-southern-ontario/81937/


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Bingo! Just hit 20 C today. What a nice afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Bingo! Just hit 20 C today. What a nice afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap: Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C with a nice half moon high in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east with 8C temps outside. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Finally some dry weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C. Going to be a good day to mow the lawn once again, and work out in the garden.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Looking good! High of 22 and almost no chance of precipitation today in mm or inches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 16C. Going out to mow the lawn after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as the winds have shifted direction ..... now coming off of the ocean, which cools things off a bit.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18 on the one weather app and 20 on the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 15C temps. Good evening for a BBQ. As for tomorrow night, who knows how much rain we shall see over the weekend???


----------



## SINC

A lovely afternoon at 23° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset is forming at 730PM here in Lunenburg. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight."


----------



## SINC

Now 15° and it's going to be a hot one today as both CTV and Global's TV weather guys say it may be a record breaker at 30° or more today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 8C temps as we near 6AM. Should be a nice Spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy, with 60+mm of rain being forecast for tonight and lasting until Monday morning. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and 28 on one, 26 on the other. Warmest day so far this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 17C and cloudy, with 60+mm of rain being forecast for tonight and lasting until Monday morning. We shall see.



60 mm is a LOT of rain. 6 cm, or about 2.5 inches, is not as much as 10 inches, but it is considerable.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 60 mm is a LOT of rain. 6 cm, or about 2.5 inches, is not as much as 10 inches, but it is considerable.


Well, here is a picture of what 75cm of snow is like, all whipped about by 100km/h winds. This was in St. John's, NL .................. and that dashing fellow with the bent shovel is me.


----------



## Dr.G.

My dogs loved it when there was a 4-5 foot mound of snow in front of our front garden. Being dachshunds, who are 10 inches above the ground, they love being up high.


----------



## VieleKatzen

40 to 60 mm of rain expected here in Windsor.  

I'm thinking that kayak in the rafters of the garage might yet come in handy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Well, here is a picture of what 75cm of snow is like, all whipped about by 100km/h winds. This was in St. John's, NL .................. and that dashing fellow with the bent shovel is me.



Dashing through the snow—I get it! I take it that the 75 cm snow bank (about 27 inches) was the accumulated amount?


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 40 to 60 mm of rain expected here in Windsor.
> 
> I'm thinking that kayak in the rafters of the garage might yet come in handy.


Our rain is just starting now. Hopefully, may we all be spared major flooding. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Dashing through the snow—I get it! I take it that the 75 cm snow bank (about 27 inches) was the accumulated amount?


That was during the winter of 2000-01, when St. John's got a record setting 638cm of snow (over 21 feet) from mid-Nov. until early June. Drifts went up as high as second story windows in some parts of St. John's. XX) The picture I posted was in January as the big storms were just starting to hit every few days. Little by little, our street became only one lane.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> That was during the winter of 2000-01, when St. John's got a record setting 638cm of snow (over 21 feet) from mid-Nov. until early June. Drifts went up as high as second story windows in some parts of St. John's. XX) The picture I posted was in January as the big storms were just starting to hit every few days. Little by little, our street became only one lane.


I understand something similar happens in Saskatchewan winters ... you end up driving in ruts that have developed in the solidly frozen ice and snow on the roads. What you do if you have to turn, and the ruts don't, I have no clue.

And I see you too have an "ergonomic" snow shovel ...


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> That was during the winter of 2000-01, when St. John's got a record setting 638cm of snow (over 21 feet) from mid-Nov. until early June. Drifts went up as high as second story windows in some parts of St. John's. XX) The picture I posted was in January as the big storms were just starting to hit every few days. Little by little, our street became only one lane.



That is cray cray, as the kids would say. We never get that amount, and I'm told the prairie dry cold is easier to handle than the maritime wet cold, so kudos to you for endurance. I do remember the winter of '73 being a snowy one, but of course I was a wee lad myself. Snowdrifts up to my shoulders wouldn't be quite as bad today, but it would still be a lot to shovel. 

Yes, I've seen some of these snow picks from the Easy and it is truly incredible, as are the frozen landscapes when the sea whips up a frenzy, especially considering salt water freezes at a much lower temperature than fresh water. Nature is amazing.


----------



## SINC

Still 18° out there with a high of 20° today before we stumble tomorrow with a chilly high of 9° and rain. We bounce back nicely next week though.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I understand something similar happens in Saskatchewan winters ... you end up driving in ruts that have developed in the solidly frozen ice and snow on the roads. What you do if you have to turn, and the ruts don't, I have no clue.
> 
> And I see you too have an "ergonomic" snow shovel ...


I have six shovels ............. three of them are ergonomic. Great for the back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That is cray cray, as the kids would say. We never get that amount, and I'm told the prairie dry cold is easier to handle than the maritime wet cold, so kudos to you for endurance. I do remember the winter of '73 being a snowy one, but of course I was a wee lad myself. Snowdrifts up to my shoulders wouldn't be quite as bad today, but it would still be a lot to shovel.
> 
> Yes, I've seen some of these snow picks from the Easy and it is truly incredible, as are the frozen landscapes when the sea whips up a frenzy, especially considering salt water freezes at a much lower temperature than fresh water. Nature is amazing.


That amount of 638cm of snow is still the Canadian record for snow in a city over 100,000 people. We still had a bit of snow on the ground on Canada Day, 2001.


----------



## Dr.G.

The heavy rain started at about midnight. There was a bit of a break at about 5AM, so I rushed to get my dogs fed and taken outside (they love to play in snow and hate to go outside in the rain). 10C with a light rain falling right now. Still, we are not as bad off as the poor folks in parts of ON and QC that are having their homes flooded ......... with more rain on the way for those folks. They are the ones that need to be in our prayers this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds suddenly died down ........ the rains stopped .......... and thick fog has been rolling in off of the Atlantic. Very strange. Still 10C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Sunny periods with showers today with a revised high of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heavy rain right now with 18C temps.


----------



## SINC

Now 22° in the sunshine, a nice day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Now 22° in the sunshine, a nice day.



On this we must agree. Great day for getting yard work done. A lady had offered to aerate our front and back lawns for $80.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with dark clouds forming overhead. Thunderstorms and very heavy rains are being forecast for just after midnight. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We have the dark clouds too, but so far they haven't amounted to much. We're just trying to squeeze in as much yard work as we can before the rain comes (and they run and hide their heads). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

Still unseasonably chilly out there (high today was about 14C), but the sun was out for much of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and no rain at just past midnight. Took my dogs out back to see if they could wait until the heavy rain slows down by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Hope the rain stays gone from your vicinity. From what I'm seeing on the news, you've already had more than anybody wants.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Hope the rain stays gone from your vicinity. From what I'm seeing on the news, you've already had more than anybody wants.


Merci, mon amie. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool, wet day ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C this morning, with a bit of thunder and lots of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

On and off rain will be the order of the day. Heavy rain is followed by light rain which is followed by drizzle which is followed by light rain which is followed by heavy rain.


----------



## VieleKatzen

9C here with partly cloudy skies ... and 0% chance of rain!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Montreal has declared a state of emergency.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Montreal has declared a state of emergency.


:---(


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a bit of sun trying to break though the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C now with some thick fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

9° with a high Monday of 17° with scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with lots of fog to keep things still here in Lunenburg ............. except for the sound of the fog horn at the mouth of the harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some sun to burn away the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a beautiful moon high in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps. Rain is on the way tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C temps as we near 5AM with a light rain.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning on the way to a high of 17° with scattered cloud today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some sunshine breaking through the fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and pouring rain.


----------



## SINC

Another series of wet weather ahead for us this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with cloudy skies as we near 4AM. A very quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° with a revised high of 23° today and 25° tomorrow, but that is followed by a rainy weekend Friday, Saturday and Sunday with temps barely in the double digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a bit of sun at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A lovely and sunny evening for a Game 7 hockey game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A lovely and sunny evening for a Game 7 hockey game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, my Rangers lost yesterday night. :-(

Go Oilers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light drizzle falling at just after 5AM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, my Rangers lost yesterday night. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Go Oilers!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sadly, my Oilers have been eliminated as well. Go Senators! Only Canadian team left.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning on the way to a warm 25° today. then back to the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with some sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sadly, my Oilers have been eliminated as well. Go Senators! Only Canadian team left.


:-(

Go Sens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of sun as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 9C as we inch towards 5AM.


----------



## SINC

After a beauty day yesterday, we are back into the wet stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a bit of sunshine breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we near 3PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

17C, partly cloudy, light and somewhat chilly breeze. Really great weather to be out in.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C here as well, and very sunny, at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the light of a beautiful bright nearly full moon at 530AM this morning. Clear skies and 5C temps this morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, so no moon to see with rain at 7° and just 12° for a high. And by the size of that system, the forecast of two solid days of rain is accurate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps. A grand morning.


----------



## SINC

It continues to rain, a steady slow soaking drizzle for the past two hours.


----------



## VieleKatzen

21C, partly sunny, breeze is a bit brisk but overall very nice out there.


----------



## SINC

A cold 8° and still drizzling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sun and 17C temps as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 14C as the BBQ starts to heat up.


----------



## SINC

Never did get above 8° and still there as the sun has broken through for the first time today. Too late to dry out anything though and more wet stuff tomorrow.


----------



## VieleKatzen

We might get some rain tonight ... was spitting VERY lightly when I left my retail job.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C at 9PM. A nice sunset was the fitting close to a fine day. Lots of rain is in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° with a high of 10° today with more wet, cold conditions today.


----------



## VieleKatzen

13C at 10 a.m. Sunday; mostly sunny; NO chance of rain!


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 14C temps, with lots of rain in the forecast for this evening and into Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain starting to fall. Heavy rains are on the way, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and pouring rain.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Kind of cool and pissy today. Happy Mother's Day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 7C and more pouring rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and the rain has finally stopped.


----------



## SINC

6° with shower and a high of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 13C right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the fog finally lifting. All in all, a quiet day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Mostly sunny and 21C. Needless to say, I was somewhat out of place in my hoodie ...


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with rain, drizzle and fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy with 9C temps this morning.


----------



## SINC

Woke up to a heavy frost on the rooftops. Now 0° with a high of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a bit of sun as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Some nice weather is headed our way if EC is to be believed. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool 4° with a high of just 9°, but much warmer weather ahead for the long weekend campers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise this morning. Clear skies now with 10C temps at nearly 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C. I have working out in the garden for the past few hours.


----------



## VieleKatzen

28C and sunny. Haven't been outside yet, but it feels muggy even in the house. Yesterday as I was driving home from buying groceries, my car thermometer said it was 88F outside.  (It's an American-built car so the temp. is in F rather than C.)

Ugh. Hoping for some more cooler days so I can attack the gardens before the head and humidity set in.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 28C and sunny. Haven't been outside yet, but it feels muggy even in the house. Yesterday as I was driving home from buying groceries, my car thermometer said it was 88F outside.  (It's an American-built car so the temp. is in F rather than C.)
> 
> Ugh. Hoping for some more cooler days so I can attack the gardens before the head and humidity set in.


EC said that the warm weather would extend from ON to the Atlantic.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> EC said that the warm weather would extend from ON to the Atlantic.


*BLAH* :lmao:

Well, I suppose I have two options: either get up at the crack of dawn before it heats up and get some work done, or wait until evening when it's cooling off some. No law says I have to get out there and work at 2 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> *BLAH* :lmao:
> 
> Well, I suppose I have two options: either get up at the crack of dawn before it heats up and get some work done, or wait until evening when it's cooling off some. No law says I have to get out there and work at 2 p.m.


The forecast is for it to get up to 26C in full sunshine tomorrow here in Lunenburg, NS. So, Any gardening I shall do will be done in the morning or late afternoon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Lawn Guy says there's a storm coming through ... that might cool it off for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 25C in full sunshine as we near 4PM. This should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C at 730PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

About 28C now, down from a high of 31C. High tomorrow is 30C (cloudy) and then ... a high of 16C!!

Guess what I'll be doing Friday, LOL.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> About 28C now, down from a high of 31C. High tomorrow is 30C (cloudy) and then ... a high of 16C!!
> 
> Guess what I'll be doing Friday, LOL.


Wow. That is quite the temp swing.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. That is quite the temp swing.


Sure is, but I'm gonna enjoy it while it's here. At some point the mercury will hit the top and stay there.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Sure is, but I'm gonna enjoy it while it's here. At some point the mercury will hit the top and stay there.


True, but it is the humidex reading that needs to be considered.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies as we approach 6AM.


----------



## SINC

5° on the way to 19° with thunder showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we approach 8AM. Should be a sunny and warm afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morning at 7° as the leaves unfold with the warm temperatures in the day ahead and should be fully out by Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C. Starting to feel like summer today.


----------



## SINC

The wind has come up quite strong making it feel much colder out there now, as the sun disappears behind scattered cloud.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and lots of sunshine at just past noon. A real summer day ................. and in mid-May!!!!!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> True, but it is the humidex reading that needs to be considered.


Good point. I know that in Saskatoon the temperature can get just as high, but the humidity level is drastically lower. It is indeed the humidity that gets to me, far more than just the temperature.

It's 11 a.m. here and it's already 27C ... with a humidity level of 53%. 

*bleah*


----------



## Rps

VieleKatzen said:


> Good point. I know that in Saskatoon the temperature can get just as high, but the humidity level is drastically lower. It is indeed the humidity that gets to me, far more than just the temperature.
> 
> It's 11 a.m. here and it's already 27C ... with a humidity level of 53%.
> 
> *bleah*


Yep, we are looking at a high of 35C with the humidex....just in time for a thunderstorm don't you think?


----------



## Dr.G.

27C in full sunshine as we near 2PM. However, there is no high humidity reading and there is a light breeze out of the west to help make things nice to be outside.


----------



## SINC

The thermometer says it is 15° but my body tells me it is barely 10° if that. The north wind is cold and biting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 26C at 430PM. Luckily, there is a light breeze out of the west to make this a very pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds shifted and are now coming from the south ........... bringing with it just over 28C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The temps hit 29.8C in the shade at 6PM, breaking a heat record set for this day here in Lunenburg, NS back in 1966.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 10PM


----------



## SINC

9° and headed up to a sunny 20° today. Finally some warmth comes to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C at 530AM. Going to be another warm and sunny day with temps in the mid-20C range. No complaints from me .......


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada has issued snowfall and rainfall warnings, as well as special weather statements for areas of southern Labrador and northern Newfoundland. Labrador could see up to 50 cm of localized snowfall with this incoming system.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 25C humidex reading with full sunshine. Thus, we are in for another record breaking hot day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Wow. It's HALF that here in Windsor!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny ........ very windy ....... with 27C temps as we inch towards 6PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Wind picking up and I swear the temperature's dropping ... it's not, but it feels like it. Pretty sure we have rain coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog rolling in off of the Atlantic (I can hear the fog horn in the Lunenburg harbor). Still 17C with the winds having died down. Should be a nice night to go to sleep with the sound of the fog horn and mild temps.


----------



## VieleKatzen

That sounds so pleasant. I lived in one ground-floor apartment where the bedroom looked out on nearby backyards. It was such a quiet neighbourhood that I would wake up and could hear the breeze whispering through the trees. Never had that before or since. I do miss it.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east, with 12C temps this morning as we near 6AM. Woke up to the sound of birds with their morning songs.


----------



## SINC

A 9° start to the day with a sunny high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C this morning. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 16C temps at 5PM. A grand day to be outside working in the garden.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A lovely day today. Sunny and a high of 21.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A lovely day today. Sunny and a high of 21.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap:

Same here. Currently, very sunny and 15C at just past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

12° out there this morning with a sunny high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies at 5AM. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we near 10AM. Lots of sunshine and a nice southerly breeze.


----------



## VieleKatzen

19C, overcast, obviously rained heavily during the night. Do not think I will get a lot of gardening done today as everything is soaked.

Oops, wait: I see the sun coming out.  Might see how things go this evening. However, I am not scheduled at the store tomorrow, and tomorrow is supposed to be even cooler than today (!!) so perhaps today I will just buy a couple of flats of annuals and go visit Mom, and save the actual garden work for tomorrow (no rain forecast for tomorrow).


----------



## Freddie_Biff

21 and sunny and it's not even noon yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

Apparently Mom's house has excellent insulation. I swear it's 10 degrees cooler inside than out. Went out overdressed for the actual temperature ... again.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 19C, overcast, obviously rained heavily during the night. Do not think I will get a lot of gardening done today as everything is soaked.
> 
> Oops, wait: I see the sun coming out.  Might see how things go this evening. However, I am not scheduled at the store tomorrow, and tomorrow is supposed to be even cooler than today (!!) so perhaps today I will just buy a couple of flats of annuals and go visit Mom, and save the actual garden work for tomorrow (no rain forecast for tomorrow).


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 19C in full sunshine at 3PM. Winds are out of the northwest, which means it is dry, cloudless and free of any high humidity. Spent the afternoon out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C in full sunshine at just past 6PM. What a grand day, weather-wise.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Here's how the day went:
1) Overcast and muggy
2) Sunny and muggy
3) Rain
4) Downpour
5) Torrential downpour (windshield wipers on full; still could barely keep up)
6) Now sunny, less muggy, blue skies, fluffy clouds ...

Mother Nature needs a drink ... or possibly several.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Here's how the day went:
> 1) Overcast and muggy
> 2) Sunny and muggy
> 3) Rain
> 4) Downpour
> 5) Torrential downpour (windshield wipers on full; still could barely keep up)
> 6) Now sunny, less muggy, blue skies, fluffy clouds ...
> 
> Mother Nature needs a drink ... or possibly several.


 Wow!! That was quiet the change and in just one day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at 9PM with the last bits of a beautiful sunset in the western horizon.


----------



## SINC

A warm 17° out there this morning with a high of 25° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at 10AM. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 21C at just past 6PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's going to be nice and cool ALL WEEK!  I might actually get my gardening done this year!

Found a potted plant that I'd never planted last year ... I kept it in the house and watered it (when I thought of it) and when I deemed winter to be over I took it outside to see if it would revive (I noticed the branches were still quite pliant). Just noticed it now in my efforts to chop down the forest of thistles ... and there are new leaves on it! I'll coax it along a bit and then, if it continues to look good, I'll put it where i'd intended to all along.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> It's going to be nice and cool ALL WEEK!  I might actually get my gardening done this year!
> 
> Found a potted plant that I'd never planted last year ... I kept it in the house and watered it (when I thought of it) and when I deemed winter to be over I took it outside to see if it would revive (I noticed the branches were still quite pliant). Just noticed it now in my efforts to chop down the forest of thistles ... and there are new leaves on it! I'll coax it along a bit and then, if it continues to look good, I'll put it where i'd intended to all along.


:clap:


----------



## VieleKatzen

Although it occurs to me that "OMG IT'S ALIVE" is probably not something your neighbours want to hear while you're poking through your overgrown garden ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Although it occurs to me that "OMG IT'S ALIVE" is probably not something your neighbours want to hear while you're poking through your overgrown garden ...


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy at just past 8PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

9:45 in Windsor: 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and raining. No outside gardening today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Beautiful day with a high of 25. Or it could turn to windy and stormy with a chance of snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Beautiful day with a high of 25. Or it could turn to windy and stormy with a chance of snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNOW???????????? You are not in NL, Frank.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling as we near noon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> SNOW???????????? You are not in NL, Frank.



Read 'em and weep.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Now while 10 cm of snow (4 inches) may not seem like much compared to 10 inches, it will indeed be catastrophic for many trees that have their leaves now, especially if it is the sticky kind of snow and the branches can't hold all that extra weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Now while 10 cm of snow (4 inches) may not seem like much compared to 10 inches, it will indeed be catastrophic for many trees that have their leaves now, especially if it is the sticky kind of snow and the branches can't hold all that extra weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true, Frank. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+27 in the sun right now, early afternoon....before the severe weather comes....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 15C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a nice sunrise burning off the morning fog.


----------



## SINC

17° with light showers and high winds here in Battleford, headed up to 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the fog lifting at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of 19C today, without any sun. It is currently 15C under cloudy skies.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It is currently cool and raining. A lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

9° with a high of 12° here in Battleford, SK and pouring rain with another 10mm on top of the downpour all evening yesterday. Amounts here were forecast to be 55 to 75mm in total and with water running everywhere we got at least that minimum.

The downpour is so heavy at times the sound on the roof of the motor home makes sleep impossible.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a pink sky in the east. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C. A nice day to enjoy being outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to 17° with more rain here in Battleford as we head home this morning to a sunny day with a high of 22° today.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Currently 17C here, mostly overcast. Supposed to continue relatively cool for the rest of the week ... thank goodness; I can get back to the garden! Would've liked to do some work on it yesterday but ... the rains decided to come down.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and the rain has finally stopped at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 10C this morning. A quiet day begins ..........


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 24° with afternoon showers possible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 14C at just past 9AM. A rather dull day all in all.


----------



## VieleKatzen

18C at present here. I had a noon until close (6:30 p.m.) shift today so decided I'd get in some gardening tomorrow.

Guess what the forecast is for tomorrow ...


----------



## SINC

14° now with a sunny high today of 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 14C this morning.


----------



## VieleKatzen

The forecast was wrong. Imagine that.  Cool but bright and sunny all day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Lovely sunny afternoon and 18.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Sunny afternoon and 19° here.


Sent from my iPhone not using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

18C; had a brief downpour about an hour ago, now the sun's back out. OTOH ... southern Ontario is still under a Severe Thunderstorm Watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a bit of morning fog.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 9AM. Going to be a good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and still 16C at just past 5PM. Spent most of the day mowing, mulching and composting.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way up to 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a beautiful sunrise in the east as we near 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we near 6PM.


----------



## SINC

18° out there with the winds howling and to continue all day at near 60 kph with a high of 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Very dark out here at three in the morning, with a good possibility of #covfefe sometime tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at we near 11AM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

The covfefe, which seemed to be everywhere at midnight, has subsided with the morning sun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> The covfefe, which seemed to be everywhere at midnight, has subsided with the morning sun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Covfefe" is a Yiddish word which means "I have to go to bed now".


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we near 2PM. Put out some of my tomato plants at noon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> "Covfefe" is a Yiddish word which means "I have to go to bed now".



I didn't realize he knows Yiddish! Oy vay.


----------



## Dr.G.

freddie_biff said:


> i didn't realize he knows yiddish! Oy vay.


:d


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy as we near 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C with some sunshine.


----------



## VieleKatzen

21C and not a covfefe in the sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with lots of sunshine here as well.

Welcome to June and Hurricane Season. | CTV Atlantic News

Once again, my name is not on the list. Such is Life.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> 21C and not a covfefe in the sky.



If it starts to hail, you'd better take Covfefe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> If it starts to hail, you'd better take Covfefe.


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 10PM. The end of a fine day


----------



## VieleKatzen

Freddie_Biff said:


> If it starts to hail, you'd better take Covfefe.


Thought I'd responded to this!
:clap:
I will make sure to duck and covfefe.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

VieleKatzen said:


> Thought I'd responded to this!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> I will make sure to duck and covfefe.



That's the spirit! Important to covfefe your ass at all times.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and foggy as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning on the way to 20° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 15C. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden and finish planting my tomato plants.


----------



## VieleKatzen

18C and a sunny day. Alas, I have a shift to go to ... and it looks as though the temperature (and humidity) are going to start going up. *le sigh*


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we near 8PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

22C ... the online weather report says 'sunny' but since it's 11:18 p.m. ...


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

A nice weekend and week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of sun as we near noon. Another good day to be out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 10C temps. We had a rare thunder storm yesterday afternoon and evening with lots of rain.


----------



## SINC

14° with shsowers and a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C this morning. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy at 9PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

28C and mostly sunny at 8:45 p.m. here. But the humidity is still well into the bearable range, so ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 28C and mostly sunny at 8:45 p.m. here. But the humidity is still well into the bearable range, so ...


That is still VERY hot.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> That is still VERY hot.


Not particularly pleasant, that's for sure. I got some gardening in, late in the evening, when the sun was below the garage roof, so the area I was working in was in shade. Even so, I managed to get about 2 hours work done, and that was it for today.

Thank goodness for procrastination; I had a case of bottled water sitting in the back of my car, which I hadn't bothered to take inside. It turned out to be most helpful.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Not particularly pleasant, that's for sure. I got some gardening in, late in the evening, when the sun was below the garage roof, so the area I was working in was in shade. Even so, I managed to get about 2 hours work done, and that was it for today.
> 
> Thank goodness for procrastination; I had a case of bottled water sitting in the back of my car, which I hadn't bothered to take inside. It turned out to be most helpful.


I find that gardening helps one to forget the heat. Of course, it does not get that hot here in Lunenburg, NS, even in mid-July, and we are so close to the ocean that there is normally an ocean breeze to cool things down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a bit of morning fog this morning.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with a high of 22°. More showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 18C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 17C as we near 5PM. All in all, a fine day to be outside working in the garden. Have my tomato and peas planted in expectation of a fine harvest. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° under clear skies with a bright moon with a sunny high today of 26°. Anything above 25° is too hot for comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful morning without a cloud in the Alberta blue sky.


----------



## VieleKatzen

19C and mostly sunny. Good gardening weather but alas ... I have been doing an hour or two of gardening over the past couple of days and I am now walking like a combination of Quasimodo and Lurch (from The Addams Family). Also, I have a shift at the store today. So I think the garden will be left unmolested for a day or two. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some sun ............ a fine day to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset tonight. "Red sky at night, sailor's delight."


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and foggy this morning at just past 5AM. Should be a nice day, however, when the sun burns away the fog. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

18° and a hot one ahead at 27° today and 30° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny at 10AM. Should be a nice day to work outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C with not a bit of ocean breeze to cool things off any.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with clear skies and a beautiful nearly full moon in the southeastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C temps. Should be sunny and 20+C this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

19° and another hot one at 30° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has already hit 17C so it is going to be a warm day here in Lunenburg. Still, with no humidity to worry about and a nice ocean breeze, it should be pleasant outside. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C this afternoon. So far, this is the hottest day of the year here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 26C .............. a hot day for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C with a nice nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 11C temps with torrential rains in the forecast for this morning.


----------



## SINC

16° this morning as a large system covers half the province and we will struggle to get one degree warmer in the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with torrential rain falling. If it gets a bit warmer we might experience a rare thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 16° this morning as a large system covers half the province and we will struggle to get one degree warmer in the rain.


Lots of purple on the radar closing in on us here in Lunenburg, NS.XX)

https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XGO


----------



## SINC

So far, we have dodged the bullet with the storm sitting about a half hour to the southwest of us. I would not mind seeing a nice rain to help the lawn stay green.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> So far, we have dodged the bullet with the storm sitting about a half hour to the southwest of us. I would not mind seeing a nice rain to help the lawn stay green.


Good to hear, mon ami. The "bullet" has hit us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain is slowly easing up with more to come later tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strong winds, 13C temps and a light rain still falling .................. horizontally.


----------



## SINC

A cool 9° as that big system continues to circle around us dropping more rain today with a high of 17° again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C this morning. Nice to see some sun and blue skies after yesterday's torrential rains.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A cool 9° as that big system continues to circle around us dropping more rain today with a high of 17° again today.



The views on the Bless webcam yesterday sure looked like a good day to stay inside and miss the rain and wind. It looked miserable and not even any ducks or anything living was out and about that I could see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 21C temps and a light ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C still at just past 7PM. A grand day from start to finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies. Another nice day is in store for us again tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 12° with showers and a cool high today of just 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C already this morning as we near 9AM. Should be another nice and warm day here in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A dull and dreary day and the temperature has now fallen to 9°. Very cool for this time of year, yet tomorrow is expected to pop up to 26°, but only for a single day before dropping again.


----------



## VieleKatzen

HAAAAWWWWWWT ....

32C, cloudless sky, humidity 36% (which is not all that bad) ... thankfully, there's a good breeze blowing as well. Okay, it's a warm breeze, but still ...


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light ocean breeze in full sunshine as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strange evening. The temps have crept up to 23C as we approach 9PM. Sitting out on the deck to enjoy the setting sun.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Took advantage of the cooler (ha) evening to get in more gardening (it's now "only" 30C ...)

The four-pack of tomato plants I bought didn't look very happy ... quite droopy ... but I got two in the ground, drenched them well, and was astonished at the speed with which they recovered.

Several of the marigolds I'd planted a week or so ago have bit the dust, so I replaced them with some of the new tray I just bought. I want to put more into two small bits of ground in the back yard, but the place I bought them from is having a sale, so hopefully I can get more for cheaper. 

And it says something that I was trying to think of the name of the flower and all I could come up with was "margarita" ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Took advantage of the cooler (ha) evening to get in more gardening (it's now "only" 30C ...)
> 
> The four-pack of tomato plants I bought didn't look very happy ... quite droopy ... but I got two in the ground, drenched them well, and was astonished at the speed with which they recovered.
> 
> Several of the marigolds I'd planted a week or so ago have bit the dust, so I replaced them with some of the new tray I just bought. I want to put more into two small bits of ground in the back yard, but the place I bought them from is having a sale, so hopefully I can get more for cheaper.
> 
> And it says something that I was trying to think of the name of the flower and all I could come up with was "margarita" ...


Sorry to hear about this loss, Mona. Keep the Faith. Summer seems to be here in Lunenburg, NS, with temps still at 21C at just past 10PM. My tomato plants love this sort of weather.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thanks, Dr. G. I do not have a 'green thumb' by any means, despite my agricultural heritage (mother's parents were farmers in Europe and had a gorgeous and rich garden here in winter). The soil here would need a decade or more of work before I had the same soil that was in Grandpa's back yard. But as long as _something_ grows -- other than thistles, I mean! -- I'm happy.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thanks, Dr. G. I do not have a 'green thumb' by any means, despite my agricultural heritage (mother's parents were farmers in Europe and had a gorgeous and rich garden here in winter). The soil here would need a decade or more of work before I had the same soil that was in Grandpa's back yard. But as long as _something_ grows -- other than thistles, I mean! -- I'm happy.


You can grow tomatoes in containers with store bought soil, VK. Just a thought.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C this morning with a beautiful sunrise in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with thunderstorms today and a high of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 27C with lots of sunshine. An ocean breeze helps a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 25C at just past 4PM. Too hot/humid to do much work in the garden other than watering my plants.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and 21 right now with not a thunderstorm in sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sunny and 21 right now with not a thunderstorm in sight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky you. Sunny and 24C at 5PM with thunderstorms in the forecast for tonight or tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Very pleasant tonight, but hot times are in the forecast for the old town tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 24C with a nice ocean breeze at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 28C humidex reading at just past noon. Going to be the hottest day of the year here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

32C with a 36C humidex reading at just past 2PM. We are told that a thunderstorm is on the way. We shall see. A strong breeze out of the southwest helps in that all the windows are open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still just over 30C (in the shade) with a 32C humidex reading. Reminds me of my years in Georgia.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> You can grow tomatoes in containers with store bought soil, VK. Just a thought.


I've seen that done, although I've never tried it myself.

So far they seem to be doing okay. Just went out a while ago to water the heck out of them (and the as-yet-unplanted plants) in preparation for tomorrow's sun. When I planted them, I added some sheep manure into each hole and then mixed topsoil into the dirt (can't call it soil) as I covered over the roots.

I'm not seeing any rain in the forecast, but a look outside suggests the forecast might be a little off ...


----------



## SINC

14° and with a high of 15° little room for improvement today. A good chance of rain every day for the next four.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I've seen that done, although I've never tried it myself.
> 
> So far they seem to be doing okay. Just went out a while ago to water the heck out of them (and the as-yet-unplanted plants) in preparation for tomorrow's sun. When I planted them, I added some sheep manure into each hole and then mixed topsoil into the dirt (can't call it soil) as I covered over the roots.
> 
> I'm not seeing any rain in the forecast, but a look outside suggests the forecast might be a little off ...


Yes, container tomatoes do just as well as toms planted directly into the ground. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a day makes. The heat and humidity finally broke overnight and it is now 14C with clear skies. Forecast calls for sunshine and temps in the low 20s today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 4PM. A nice day to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's really pleasant out there. Haven't decided yet whether to do some gardening, as I have to get up very early tomorrow (plumber is coming between 8 and 9 a.m., and I have to be ready for an 8 a.m. arrival). On the other hand ... the forecast is for four days of rain. If that's accurate, this would be a good time to get stuff into the ground. What to do, what to do ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny (with a slowly setting sun) and 16C temps. Was able to mow the lawn twice, once to cut and the second time to bag up the dried grass for mulch.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Got in a bit of gardening after all. The final two tomato plants are in the ground, as are two perennials that have been sitting in their little pots in the backyard since _last_ summer. I couldn't believe they survived the winter -- although to be fair, winters here are not usually terribly severe.

I also got more weeds out, although I'm having a tussle with one variety of thistle whose roots, I'm sure, go straight to Hell. The spines are so long and sharp I can't even pick the bits up with the canvas gloves I use for the more "standard" thistles. Luckily the latter are the ones in abundance; those Devil's Own are few and far between. They've also got thick woody stems, which makes them even harder to cut when you get closer to the ground. I've no idea how to dig out the roots without resorting to small amounts of explosives.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Got in a bit of gardening after all. The final two tomato plants are in the ground, as are two perennials that have been sitting in their little pots in the backyard since _last_ summer. I couldn't believe they survived the winter -- although to be fair, winters here are not usually terribly severe.
> 
> I also got more weeds out, although I'm having a tussle with one variety of thistle whose roots, I'm sure, go straight to Hell. The spines are so long and sharp I can't even pick the bits up with the canvas gloves I use for the more "standard" thistles. Luckily the latter are the ones in abundance; those Devil's Own are few and far between. They've also got thick woody stems, which makes them even harder to cut when you get closer to the ground. I've no idea how to dig out the roots without resorting to small amounts of explosives.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clear skies at just after 10PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

12 now with a sunny high of 19, if 2:00 am weather forecasts are to be trusted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Environment Canada sees it this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 14C at 9AM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

9:10 a.m. -- currently 22C, high expected to be 29C, and we're supposed to get rain ... it certainly rained overnight, but the sun is out right now, so I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of rain a little while ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 14C at just past 8PM


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 17° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny at 9AM, with 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling. Heavy rain is in the forecast for tomorrow ............. all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling. More to come overnight.


----------



## SINC

11° here in Nipawin, SK with a high today of just 14° with showers. As we head back home to St. Albert later this morning it will improve as there is a high of 20° in the sunshine back home today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling at just past 5AM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 14C with a light rain falling at just past 5AM.



It sure looks wet and miserable on the Lunenburg wharf according to the webcam!!! Yuk!!

Not much better here with the heavy overcast but the rain is barely holding off. 
Cool temps as well @ 15.5 °C on the local school weather portal.

Glad we sold the boat with the cool wet weather we've had this year, but we couldn't have used it anyway with all my hospital time. :-(

BOAT = Bring Out Another Thou$ands!!! 

How true, especially when it's moored at a saltwater marina!!


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and still raining at just past 7PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> 16C and still raining at just past 7PM.


I'm very jealous. We were supposed to get rain for two or three days ... zip, zilch, nada (although it might be raining lightly at night; I'm not sure).

Currently 31C, says "partly cloudy" but I'm not seeing any clouds, partly or otherwise. There's a nice breeze blowing (only moderately warm) and the humidity's reasonable.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm very jealous. We were supposed to get rain for two or three days ... zip, zilch, nada (although it might be raining lightly at night; I'm not sure).
> 
> Currently 31C, says "partly cloudy" but I'm not seeing any clouds, partly or otherwise. There's a nice breeze blowing (only moderately warm) and the humidity's reasonable.


Well, there is no rain in the forecast for the next week so today's rain will be enough to water everything in the garden.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

17 as we wind down a lovely sunny Saturday in June .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

12° this morning and overcast with a chance of showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 19C and still very foggy. Very balmy outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 15C and foggy as we near 6AM.



Similar to here for the same times but cooler @ 12C. Clearing a bit as we head for 9am.

But also the same old overcast. And it gets a bit boring after a while but that seems to be what our Junes have been for the last few years.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 12° this morning and overcast with a chance of showers today.
> _*Today, 04:06 AM*_




Hmmm…??? I would have thought you would have been sleeping in this am to catch up on some well deserved rest.

Or are you impatient and wanting to take your new classic out for a Sunday drive???

PS: When do we get a photo??


----------



## VieleKatzen

27C and cloudy. Just had a brief downpour. I'm hoping for lots more.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with some sun and humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 22C temps with a nice ocean breeze at just before 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as the sun slowly starts to set in the west. The close to a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## SINC

10° and up to 22° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun burning off the fog with 19C temps as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a humid 24C at just past 3PM. Time to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a rumble of thunder this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we near 9AM


----------



## SINC

10° this morning with a cool high of 16° and strong winds. Last night's windstorm left broken branches all over our neighbourhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 11AM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

23C, partly cloudy (although I think that last bit is wrong; I don't see any clouds at all). I sat here last night shredding tons of papers (my poor shredder shut down twice due to overheating) and plan to work around the house and garden today. I put out an embarrassing EIGHT bags of yard waste last time there was a collection ... :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny as we near 4PM. I have been outside weeding for the past few hours, so it is time to call it a day.


----------



## pm-r

> I put out an embarrassing EIGHT bags of yard waste last time there was a collection ...



Maybe think of buying an Electric Chipper Shredder instead but then you'll probably want a nice composter as well and then you can make some nice compost food for your garden.


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Maybe think of buying an Electric Chipper Shredder instead but then you'll probably want a nice composter as well and then you can make some nice compost food for your garden.


We do have a composter out back, thank goodness. It makes me feel less guilty when I have to excavate the fridge. 

I like the idea of the Chipper Shredder but ... I am a temporary tenant in this house. It's my mother's and she is in a nursing home, in poor and steadily deteriorating health. Once she is gone, the house will be sold; if I have enough work by that time, I will stay here in this city for a few more years, then move out West where my brother is. If I haven't found work yet, I will give up the part-time job I do have (and I am very thankful for THAT, believe me) and head West a lot sooner.

So unfortunately, it's not really worth spending money on lawn/garden care equipment at this point.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some thunder and a bit of rain at just past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

12° and very high inds. It has been blowing for two days now. A high of 17° today with more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 15C this morning. Still, it should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 14C with a beautiful sunrise forming in the eastern skies.


----------



## SINC

8° with a high of 20° today and a chance of showers every day for the next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C this morning. Another good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with storm clouds starting to roll in .


----------



## VieleKatzen

22C ... hmmm ... it felt hotter than that when I drove home at the end of my shift. Perhaps the 65% humidity had something to do with that ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the rumble of thunder this morning. Currently, it is 17C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

11° and overcast with a chance of rain today and a high of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped only to replaced with a thick fog and 18C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and cloudy. A rather dull day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Arizona right now. Good thing there's no such thing as global warming at least. 


















https://www.buzzfeed.com/terripous/its-too-darn-hot?bffbvideo&utm_term=.um8kxA4xd#.lapvrgEr4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

+1!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Temp in the shade yesterday south of the Superstition Mountains south of Phoenix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Temp in the shade yesterday south of the Superstition Mountains south of Phoenix.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of sun shining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice rainbow forming with a bit of sun shining.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise is forming. 16C at 6AM with clear skies.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunrise will be at 5:06 am for us. Must be because we're further north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

A nice few days ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C as we near noon. Might get a bit warmer, but at least there is a bit of an ocean breeze to come and keep things livable inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and sunny 27C as we near 3PM. That should be our high for the day. Luckily, a brisk breeze is blowing about to help cool things down a bit.


----------



## VieleKatzen

We were supposed to get rain today but absolutely no signs of it yet, although it clouds over every so often. It's also unseasonably cool (I am NOT complaining, believe me -- I rushed around and opened all the windows!)

70C, partly cloudy, lovely breeze blowing. Days like this I'm really sorry we don't have a clothesline in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C, very sunny and very breezy. I too have all the windows in the house open at just past 5PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We're at 24 now with sun and some clouds. A beautiful warm summer day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

The temps finally dipped below 20C at 9PM. Currently 19.5C outside. Windows open tonight and both fans going.


----------



## SINC

19° this morning on the way to a hot 28° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C this morning with clear skies. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C with a nice ocean breeze to make this a grand afternoon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Is this anywhere near your neck of the woods, Marc? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

Someone been busy with photoshop etc. with this one???

But some of the icebergs are sure huge as many photos show.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, Frank. Twillingate is on the north coast of the island of Newfoundland, far away from St. John's, NL where I lived for 37 years and no where near Lunenburg, NS where I live now. Sunny and 25C at just past 5PM, so no icebergs nearby to cool things down. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> No, Frank. Twillingate is on the north coast of the island of Newfoundland, far away from St. John's, NL where I lived for 37 years and no where near Lunenburg, NS where I live now. Sunny and 25C at just past 5PM, so no icebergs nearby to cool things down. Paix, mon ami.



That's got to be steep drop off from shore at any rate, if nine-tenths of an iceberg is below the surface.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That's got to be steep drop off from shore at any rate, if nine-tenths of an iceberg is below the surface.


Very true, Frank. Here is the official picture, taken by a staff photographer of The Telegram, the local paper in St. John's, NL. I went up to Signal Hill to see it but did not have a camera with me at the time. This was measured to be the largest iceberg to sit outside of the St. John's harbor since 1950. It was estimated to have been larger than the Parliament Building in Ottawa.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Frank. Here is the official picture, taken by a staff photographer of The Telegram, the local paper in St. John's, NL. I went up to Signal Hill to see it but did not have a camera with me at the time. This was measured to be the largest iceberg to sit outside of the St. John's harbor since 1950. It was estimated to have been larger than the Parliament Building in Ottawa.



Wowee wow! I wonder if it's been grounded that close to shore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Wowee wow! I wonder if it's been grounded that close to shore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it was grounded for a couple of weeks until the wind shifted and blew it out of Freshwater Bay and back into the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies. A good night to take out my telescope when it gets really dark.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 15C temps this morning. Should be a nice day today. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently 14. High of 18 tomorrow, so cooler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

14° with rain and a high of 17° today. We had a big thunderstorm roll through here just before midnight with very high winds and hail the size of quarters. We thought it would break glass in the north side windows, but they somehow survived. The ground was thick with ice that took a couple hours to melt. What a racket and I shudder to think of all our flowers out there in the dark. Morning will tell the tale.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14° with rain and a high of 17° today. We had a big thunderstorm roll through here just before midnight with very high winds and hail the size of quarters. We thought it would break glass in the north side windows, but they somehow survived. The ground was thick with ice that took a couple hours to melt. What a racket and I shudder to think of all our flowers out there in the dark. Morning will tell the tale.


Bonne chance, mon ami. That sounded like quite the hail storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with sunshine and a strong ocean breeze. A fine day.


----------



## SINC

13° with rain and a high of 17° today. Our second hailstorm in as many days pretty much finished off the flowers in our planters, not to mention striping stucco off the house


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 14C as we near 6AM. Should be a sunny day, however. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, 12° with a fine rain that is more like a mist. Now only getting to 15° today, but the up side is the sun is trying, and failing, to get through for any length of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C with a light ocean breeze. Turning out to be a fine summer's day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 13° with rain and a high of 17° today. Our second hailstorm in as many days pretty much finished off the flowers in our planters, not to mention striping stucco off the house



Yikes!!

Not good.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon in the western sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps. Should be a nice day when the sun rises.


----------



## SINC

10° under clear skies with a sunny high of 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we near 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Just witnessed a weird phenomena this morning. About twenty minutes ago, I looked out and noticed a very light fog forming in spite of the sunshine. As I watched it became thicker and thicker until it obscured homes about four houses away. It formed right before my eyes, remained for about five minutes and then disappeared as quickly as it formed as the sun burned it off. Now 8° with a revised high of 23°. That for me is the perfect temperature for a summer day, warm in the direct sun and cool in the shade. Once it is over 25°, it becomes too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just witnessed a weird phenomena this morning. About twenty minutes ago, I looked out and noticed a very light fog forming in spite of the sunshine. As I watched it became thicker and thicker until it obscured homes about four houses away. It formed right before my eyes, remained for about five minutes and then disappeared as quickly as it formed as the sun burned it off. Now 8° with a revised high of 23°. That for me is the perfect temperature for a summer day, warm in the direct sun and cool in the shade. Once it is over 25°, it becomes too uncomfortable for me.


They're back ...........................  The truth is out there .......... somewhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and blue skies with 24C temps and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C as we near 6PM. Less than an hour ago, it got dark and after a few booms of thunder, it started to pour. A half hour later it just stopped and now the sun is out again with blue skies above. Strange.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

17 and drizzly. High of 25 for Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain still falling.


----------



## SINC

Skies have cleared, the sun is shining and it is 18° on the way to 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the skies are clearing, with a bit of sunshine and 21C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with some more overnight rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C to start off Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

14° with showers and 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling with 16C temps at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some fog now and 19C temps at 1PM. A quiet Canada Day here in Lunenburg, NS. It was much nicer, weather wise, last year. C'est la vie.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and cloudy at 5PM. All in all, a quiet Canada Day .............. very peaceful.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light rain falling. Guess there will be no Canada Day fireworks over the Lunenburg Harbor tonight. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 16C temps at just past 5AM. A bit of thunder has spoofed my dogs as well.


----------



## SINC

Some very hot weather ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 19C temps at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Forecast is even hotter now!


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 23C with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a bit of sun and a nice ocean breeze. All in all, a quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

They just keep the temps for this week creeping higher.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C this morning with clear skies. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C temps in full sunshine with a light ocean breeze as we near 3PM. Another grand summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C as we near 6PM. Luckily, there is a warm ocean breeze to help cool things down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a nice setting sun at 830PM.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning under clear skies at 14° and going up to 25° today. I am NOT looking forward to the weekend as I do not like the heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C here as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling. The end of a fine day.


----------



## SINC

18° and clear on the way to 26° today as we heat up to 33° by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clearing skies at about 6AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 9PM, with clear skies and a nice nearly full moon high in the southern skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C this morning, with a nice sunrise just starting to form in the east. Should be another fine day.


----------



## SINC

A sunny and warm day ahead at 27° as we built towards the heat wave expected to begin tomorrow with temps in the low 30°s. Currently 16° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at just past 9AM. Shaping up to be a grand day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 1PM. Time to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps as we near 6AM


----------



## SINC

Well, it's here at 30° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny at just past 9AM. With a bit of an ocean breeze, should be a fine day to work outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain falling with 17C temps at just before 6AM.


----------



## SINC

21° and pouring rain with thunder and lightning out there with a high of 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some fog replacing the light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and a humid 25C at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 31C humidex reading at 430PM. Way too hot for me ................ sort of like Georgia in May.


----------



## Dr.G.

VERY foggy this morning ............... the foggiest I have seen in our three years here in Lunenburg. 17C temps with no wind at all. Very spooky.


----------



## SINC

17° under partial cloud on this final day of our heat wave with a high again of 30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 29C humidex reading, with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze as we near 6PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> 17° under partial cloud on this final day of our heat wave with a high again of 30°.




Don't forget the sever thunderstorm watch. One never knows in these parts.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Don't forget the sever thunderstorm watch. One never knows in these parts.


There was no such thing over a dozen hours ago when I made that post.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 11PM with clear skies and a beautiful full moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

17° with showers today and a high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a beautiful full moon in the southwestern sky.


----------



## VieleKatzen

22C and POURING RAIN. :lmao: I'm not scheduled for the store today and was going to get some yard work done, but Mother Nature decided otherwise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C with a light ocean breeze at just past noon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rain has stopped, clouds have rolled away and the sun is out ... but I'm still not going to get any yardwork done, since everything is soaking wet. Will see how things are Wednesday when I get home from my shift.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 21C at just past 6PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 16C temps at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 21* with showers. A better day to drive to Battleford. Trouble is the forecast where we are going. Look at this for the weekend festivities there from Friday through Monday:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 10AM


----------



## VieleKatzen

24C and cloudy, although not raining today ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 22C at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 19C at 730PM


----------



## SINC

15° this morning in Battleford, SK. as we prepare to leave for Swift Current.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 17C at just after 8AM


----------



## Rps

Should be another wild day here in Windsor. Chance of thunderstorms and a tornado watch. Humidex will hit 39c.....ahhhhhh summer's gentle breezes!


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and humid 22C at just past noon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rps said:


> Should be another wild day here in Windsor. Chance of thunderstorms and a tornado watch. Humidex will hit 39c.....ahhhhhh summer's gentle breezes!


I wasn't aware of the tornado watch! Probably just as well :lmao:.

Currently 28C ... forecast includes rain, but there's no sign of it right now: it's clear and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C this morning with clearing skies. Should be another nice day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A warm one here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some rain on the way.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Pretty balmy 27° in the sun right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

33° and pretty much an oven here in Swift Current, Sask.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> 33° and pretty much an oven here in Swift Current, Sask.




Ouch. That's a little past pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a pleasant 17C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Clear and 20° on the way up to 29° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of sunshine and 17C temps at just about 9AM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

23C, mostly sunny, headed for a high of 27C here. Don't know whether to be pleased or disappointed that I'll spend most of the day at work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C with a light ocean breeze as we approach 1PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

Ugh, it got rather muggy here today ... although not nearly as bad as it's been in the past. 

24C at 9:08 p.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 15C as we near 6AM. No sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 21C temps at just before 3PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

25C, mostly sunny, with a fairly low humidity. Hoping it stays like that for tomorrow; I can get some yard work done ... assuming I stay far away from the wires that for some reason have decided to come down in the yard ....


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy skies. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

17° this morning in Windthorst SK on the way to a warm 30° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 18C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## VieleKatzen

26C and the forecast is for clouds and rain. 

It's actually blue skies and sunny out there.

Methinks Mother Nature didn't get the memo.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny as we inch towards 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C temps as we near 7PM. Might be a good day to see the Northern Lights tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 21C temps with the last of a nice setting sun in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 22C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 15° today with a high of 23° as we leave Windthorst, SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and the sun is shining with 27C temps and no ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

10° in Saskatoon as we head home to a high of 22° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, very foggy and 24C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with the fog slowly lifting. A very quiet day. "The fog comes. on little cat feet. It sits looking. over harbor and city. on silent haunches. and then moves on." Carl Sandburg


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 10° in Saskatoon as we head home to a high of 22° with showers today.




Gads!!

I wouldn't think even their Saskatoon crops would be thriving or liking that cool temperature. And too cold for the lake and swimming or even picnics I'm sure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 24C temps as we near 6PM.


----------



## SINC

A hot and uncomfortable day ahead with a high of 27° and smoke in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting and the temps are now at 21C. Should be a warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 26C. Hot and humid day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy with 22C temps in full sunshine.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 27° with another day of choking smoke from the BC fires.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 20C at just past 9AM. There is a chance for a rare thunderstorm this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Gads!!
> 
> I wouldn't think even their Saskatoon crops would be thriving or liking that cool temperature. And too cold for the lake and swimming or even picnics I'm sure.


My SIL's mother came from the Niagara Region of Ontario, and she was absolutely determined that she WOULD grow tomatoes out in Saskatoon ...

SIL said if she never has to eat another green tomato, it'll be too soon. :lmao:

Windsor's had hot and somewhat humid weather ... high of 27C today, supposedly some clouds (none that I can see ATM), humidity of 67% ... it's climbing slowly. Still better than last summer, though.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 15° on the way to 27° with another day of choking smoke from the BC fires.



Sorry for our BC wildfire smoke.

But one thing that really surprises me in all the photos and video coverage I've seen, I don't recall seeing anyone wearing any dust mask or respiratory protection. A bit strange for such a health hazard.

And especially in any scenes where you can't even see 1/10 km through the smoke and haze.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 31C humidex reading as we near 1PM. We are in record heat territory, at least for Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Sorry for our BC wildfire smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> But one thing that really surprises me in all the photos and video coverage I've seen, I don't recall seeing anyone wearing any dust mask or respiratory protection. A bit strange for such a health hazard.
> 
> 
> 
> And especially in any scenes where you can't even see 1/10 km through the smoke and haze.



Good point. Some Albertans just like to complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with some possible rain clouds bringing us some shade at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with more clouds rolling in but no breeze to cool things down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy with 18C temps at just past 6AM. A nice sunrise is forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds rolling in with 28C temps and a 31C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with sunshine and a 30C humidex reading ........... and not a bit of ocean breeze. Another record setting heat day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

14° and headed up to 24° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some clouds and even a bit of ocean breeze at just past 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 21C temps and a nice ocean breeze. A break from the heat and humidity of the last two days.


----------



## VieleKatzen

24C, overcast, looks as if it rained last night and there is more rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 25C here this afternoon, but with a nice ocean breeze and not much humidity it is not an unpleasant summer's day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 23C with a gentle ocean breeze at 10PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

I would really love an ocean breeze ... although that's not terribly likely in southern Ontario. 

It appears to be clouding over here, so we might get that rain after all.


----------



## SINC

17° on the way to 20° today with rain to hopefully wash more smoke out of the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a delightful ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just about 2PM. This should be our high for the day, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

10° with a cool day of rain ahead and a high of just 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny clear blue skies and 17C temps. A fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C as we near noon. Another warm day here in Lunenburg, but without much humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some needed rain in the forecast for overnight.


----------



## VieleKatzen

It was jaw-droppingly cool yesterday ... I'm sure the cloud cover had something to do with that ...

Supposed to hit 27C today. Back to normal!


----------



## SINC

After a bone chilling wet day yesterday, it is now 12° and a high of 25° with cloudy periods today.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling.


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'm envious. I love rainy days and we seem to have already gotten our quota for this summer. 

Hmmm ... 19C ... with an expected high of 26C ... that's a lower "high" than was forecast yesterday. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> I'm envious. I love rainy days and we seem to have already gotten our quota for this summer.
> 
> Hmmm ... 19C ... with an expected high of 26C ... that's a lower "high" than was forecast yesterday. :clap:


A light rain is still falling ............ and my dogs do NOT like this drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clearing skies as we near 4PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and mild, lots of blue sky right now. High of 23 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Nice day here too, currently at 25° our forecast high and likely to be a wee bit warmer as the afternoon heats up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C. Still, we needed the rain and it was nice to get a break from the sunshine and heat of the last week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 14C as we near 6AM


----------



## SINC

14° here as well with a hot week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we near 8AM. Should be a nice day today.


----------



## SINC

We are now under a heat warning for the next three days.

Alerts for: City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park - Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C at 230PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 21C as we near 5PM. It has been a fine day to work in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 16C temps with a nice crescent moon in the night sky.


----------



## SINC

15° on the way to 29° again today as our heat warning remains in place.


----------



## VieleKatzen

23C on the way to a high of 28C ... forecast says rain but at the moment it's bright and sunny out. Mother Nature is playing mind games with us again.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and sunny. Should be a nice day to work out in the garden. My tomato plants are looking good, as are my sugar snap peas.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

High of 28 today on the app, but my outside thermometer measure 32 right now in the shade. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> High of 28 today on the app, but my outside thermometer measure 32 right now in the shade. Go figure.


XX)

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and overcast at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of rain and 16C this morning.


----------



## SINC

17° as our heat warning continues for the next full week.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and overcast this morning. A dull day is in store for us.


----------



## SINC

It has dropped to 13° now and the sun is shining albeit with that strange orange glow that is a sure sign of lots of smoke in the air from the BC fires. Combine that with our heat warning continuing and it will be an uncomfortable day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 20C at noon. A bland day indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and 24C as we near 5PM. Turning out to be a warm afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 16C as we near 6AM


----------



## SINC

16° with light rain and up to 27° today as the heat continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny. Amazing what a few hours can bring to the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light rain falling at just past 11PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

21C, clear, calm ... and dark. At 1:25 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 18C as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

20° on the way up to 26° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clearing skies.


----------



## VieleKatzen

26C, low humidity, supposedly some clouds but no sign of 'em as yet ...


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 23C.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset and 21C temps as we near 9PM. The close of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C at 934PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C as we near 6AM. Should be another fine summer day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

16° on the way to 24° today with a chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C as we near 4PM. Going to take a dip in "the pool".


----------



## Dr.G.

24C as we approach 6PM. The pool is free for one and all if you want to cool down a bit. BYOT ( Bring your own toys)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

13° with more rain today and a high of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 10AM, with sunny skies and a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a hot 27C ................ and it is not even noon yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 26C as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies at just before 6AM. Should be another fine summer day.


----------



## SINC

10° and sunny with a high of 22° today after a wet day yesterday as we got 45 mm of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C. We could use some rain.


----------



## pm-r

It's supposed to be a scorcher here for the next few days and was possibly going to break some records, but it seems the BC Interior wild forrest fire's smoke has come our way with the outflowing winds that will keep things cooler.

We can't even see the Malahat hills across Saanich Inlet from where we live and everything has an orangey color cast.

Still no rain which I believe is the longest ever without any here. At least that compensates for the cool wet spring we had, and rain almost every day for what seemed like forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It's supposed to be a scorcher here for the next few days and was possibly going to break some records, but it seems the BC Interior wild forrest fire's smoke has come our way with the outflowing winds that will keep things cooler.
> 
> We can't even see the Malahat hills across Saanich Inlet from where we live and everything has an orangey color cast.
> 
> Still no rain which I believe is the longest ever without any here. At least that compensates for the cool wet spring we had, and rain almost every day for what seemed like forever.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C at 1PM. Luckily, we have a bit of an ocean breeze and clean air. Bonne chance, Patrick.


----------



## VieleKatzen

WET! REALLY REALLY *WET*!! As in "house is floating down the road" *WET*!!

Love it.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> WET! REALLY REALLY *WET*!! As in "house is floating down the road" *WET*!!
> 
> Love it.


Send some this way. 21C with clear skies at just past 7PM


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> Send some this way. 21C with clear skies at just past 7PM


It appears to have headed off into the Wild Blue Yonder, but I'm not entirely sure in which direction ... will cross my fingers for you ...

Most of the clouds have now rolled away and the sun is out. 

We're still under a Severe Thunderstorm Watch, though.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and the fog has rolled in off of the Atlantic. as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

16° with a sunny high of 24° today. Perfect temp for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 20C as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning, but it is now slowly lifting with 20C temps.


----------



## SINC

A dull and dingy morning at 14° with light rain that is forecast to continue most of the day with a high of just 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 24C with a nice ocean breeze as the sun is burning off the last of the fog. Should be a nice afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A steady downpour this morning has us soaking today. Crops now need sun and heat to mature as we have had ample rain. Now we have too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A steady downpour this morning has us soaking today. Crops now need sun and heat to mature as we have had ample rain. Now we have too much.


Send some rain this way and we shall send some of our daily sunshine your way. Deal?


----------



## SINC

Sounds good to me, sure!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sounds good to me, sure!


Deal. It is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 14° with light rain again today and up to 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy with a slight drizzle falling. Hopefully, more rain will follow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and still foggy, but sadly the drizzle has stopped falling.


----------



## pm-r

They have been forecasting more record breaking heat temperatures for our area again for the next few days, but they've been partiality blocked by the BC wildfires smoke haze the high pressure and it's outflow winds have been bringing to our area.

It makes things a bit cooler and a pretty orange sun and moon and should make an ideal backdrop for viewing the RC planes we'll visit today at the _Victoria's Largest Little Air Show_, and of course have one of their burgers. It's a tradition. ;-)
https://www.facebook.com/VictoriasLargestLittleAirshow/
Victoria’s Largest Little Airshow, Aug 5-6 | CFAX Santas Anonymous Society



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with some clouds drifting on in at just before 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy as we approach 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with the hopes of some rain today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light rain falling ............. finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the sun is starting to come out once again, with a humid 24C.


----------



## SINC

Nice week ahead for us!


----------



## Dr.G.

'The damage is done': Home electricity boxes igniting in Sask. drought - Saskatchewan - CBC News

WOW!!!! Our heat and dry conditions do not even remotely compare with what Regina is experiencing this summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 24C with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a light ocean breeze at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful moon is rising in the east. Look outside and watch it rise.


----------



## SINC

16° on the way to 20° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C with a nice brisk ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 23C temps at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with rain clouds coming in from the south.


----------



## SINC

12° and we will double that by afternoon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain falling. We can use the moisture.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light drizzle falling now at 11AM. The heavy rain is being forecast to fall later this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain, which we need, and 18C temps.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Some sunshine and mile temps after a LOT of rain this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice sunrise forming in the east with 14C temps at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

12° with a high of 26° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C with a warm ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies after a nice sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clearing skies.


----------



## SINC

16° and headed up to 26° today.


----------



## VieleKatzen

POURING rain -- my kinda weather!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Already shaping up to be hot weekend. Hope the skies are clear for the Perseids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

Rain seems to have ended. Sun is back out. tptptptp


----------



## SINC

18° and another hot day at 29°.


----------



## 18m2

Today is the first time in weeks we've seen blue sky here on Vancouver Island. The smoke from wild fires in the interior is going away. I read where a change in the jet stream is responsible.


----------



## SINC

Still 21° out there with a high today of 28°.


----------



## VieleKatzen

High of 24C today with some clouds but mostly sunny. Windows are open and I'm not sensing any humidity, so I'm guessing it's pretty nice out there ... haven't actually stepped outside yet.


----------



## SINC

14° with cloudy periods and a high of 22° today. It poured rain for hours last night accompanied by the loudest claps of thunder I have ever heard in seven decades.


----------



## SINC

14° with cloudy periods and a high of 22° today with afternoon showers. At least the smoke has waned a bit for us now.


----------



## VieleKatzen

24C, mostly cloudy. Pretty nice day.


----------



## SINC

12° and 23° today with afternoon showers.


----------



## VieleKatzen

21C, mostly sunny. Almost makes me wish I didn't have a shift at the store today, LOL. Especially since the mercury's going to hit the ceiling for the rest of the week!


----------



## Dr.G.

Back home in Lunenburg. Good to be back after a week in Calgary. Very smoky there due to the BC fires. 21C here with a clean ocean breeze as we near 2PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Nice to see you back, Dr. G.!

Pouring rain here again.  The only downside is that we're also under a severe thunderstorm warning ...


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Nice to see you back, Dr. G.!
> 
> Pouring rain here again.  The only downside is that we're also under a severe thunderstorm warning ...


Thanks, VK. Sunny today and tomorrow with lots of rain over the weekend.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Despite the rain, unfortunately, it's still rather muggy and humid out there. Oh well. August is half over ... autumn is on the way. And after that ... winter is coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps as we approach midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning and we will double that by afternoon in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 24C as we near 1PM


----------



## SINC

Might be time to take cover . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some clouds rolling in. We are to get some needed rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Clouds rolling in ... looks like rain is coming.

Timing isn't too great; the automatic garage door has decided not to go all the way to the ground anymore ... 

Not that it stopped the rain from pouring in even when it did.

Not sure whether it's the mechanism ... or whether the entire garage is just collapsing.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy as we near 10PM. Rain is on the way.


----------



## pm-r

> Not sure whether it's the mechanism ... or whether the entire garage is just collapsing.



Probably just a small adjustment needed on the height adjust screw on the back of the lift mechanism. Unless something is actually blocking the proper closure.


----------



## VieleKatzen

pm-r said:


> Probably just a small adjustment needed on the height adjust screw on the back of the lift mechanism. Unless something is actually blocking the proper closure.


I hope you're right, but it looks to me as though something is actually bent out of shape up there.

I think this is the universe telling us we should have ditched this house a year ago. *sigh*


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain falling at just past 5AM


----------



## SINC

11° with a high of 20° with hopefully less smoke. It has been choking.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with light rain still falling. We need the rain, however, so I am not complaining.


----------



## pm-r

VieleKatzen said:


> I hope you're right, but it looks to me as though something is actually bent out of shape up there. … …



There's usually typically just two adjust screws on the unit, and I don't know what might be bent.

This is typical:
Automatic Garage Door Openers - Garage Remotes and Parts - Chamberlain


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light rain falling. Every so often the rain comes down quite hard and then slackens to a light rain ................. which we need.


----------



## SINC

16° and a high of 20° again today. Yesterday was cool with a strong north wind that made if feel much colder than the 20° high, so we are likely in for more of the same today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light drizzle falling this morning. Might see some sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C at just past noon with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 16° and a high of 20° again today. Yesterday was cool with a strong north wind that made if feel much colder than the 20° high, so we are likely in for more of the same today.





Dr.G. said:


> 24C at just past noon with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover.



It would be nice if the colds stay away tomorrow for those who want to get some good shots of the 2017 eclipse.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 27C and very humid ........... and very breezy at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly setting with 25C temps, but the humidity has been broken. A nice ocean breeze makes it a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

10° with a sunny high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies, and a forecast of sunshine and 27C today ............. and 30C tomorrow. For us, that is HOT. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 30C humidex reading. During the height of the eclipse, the temps here in Lunenburg, NS dropped to 25C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 25C temps with a light ocean breeze at just past 7PM


----------



## SINC

17° and a warm day ahead at 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C with the temps going up to a hot 29C in full sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, humid with 26C temps and no ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny with 25C temps, but now there is a breezing coming from the west.


----------



## SINC

Now 16° and headed up to 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C with some rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and the rain has stopped at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 17C as we near 7AM


----------



## SINC

19° and a high of 24° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and it is now 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C as we approach 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit foggy with 15C temps this morning.


----------



## SINC

9° on the way to 22° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at noon here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C temps as the sun is slowing starting to set in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C at 1030PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 13C this morning at 7AM. Clear skies so it should be a nice day. Fall is approaching.


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 24° in the sunshine today.


----------



## SINC

An interesting and different weather site that gives you local wind consitions. Great info on hurricane Harvey too.

https://www.windy.com/?53.633,-113.635,5


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 16C temps as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps this morning.


----------



## SINC

12° on the way to 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C this morning, with clear skies. However, rain is in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Five hours later and still 12°, but that will not last now that the sun is shining brightly under beautiful blue Alberta skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 21C at just past 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and clear skies this morning. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful morning at 15° with a high of 26° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

Now 17° with a high today of 28° and a real cooker tomorrow at 33°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 14C this morning, with clear skies, so it should be another nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we near noon.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Anybody up for a pool party ... ? 








[/IMG]


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Anybody up for a pool party ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 How much rain did you receive?


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> How much rain did you receive?


Between 80 and 150 mm, according to news reports ... 

Windsor's biggest mall, Devonshire, was shut down entirely after the parking lot turned into a large shallow lake and some stores apparently also flooded (although not to the level of floods in Houston!)

The turnoff from Lauzon Road (near my house) to Tecumseh Mall (a much smaller mall) appears to be under 8 to 10 inches of water.

Despite the back yard, we are fortunate: yet again we got no water in the basement --
although there are some definite damp streaks. The rain has stopped now; if it had continued at the same pace, I might have ended up with more than just damp streaks down there.

Heavy rains pound waterlogged Windsor-Essex following record rainfall - Windsor - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Between 80 and 150 mm, according to news reports ...
> 
> Windsor's biggest mall, Devonshire, was shut down entirely after the parking lot turned into a large shallow lake and some stores apparently also flooded (although not to the level of floods in Houston!)
> 
> The turnoff from Lauzon Road (near my house) to Tecumseh Mall (a much smaller mall) appears to be under 8 to 10 inches of water.
> 
> Despite the back yard, we are fortunate: yet again we got no water in the basement --
> although there are some definite damp streaks. The rain has stopped now; if it had continued at the same pace, I might have ended up with more than just damp streaks down there.
> 
> Heavy rains pound waterlogged Windsor-Essex following record rainfall - Windsor - CBC News


Wow!!! Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Thank you.  It has stopped now, so I'm hoping that it STAYS stopped! I love rainy weather but this is too much even for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Thank you.  It has stopped now, so I'm hoping that it STAYS stopped! I love rainy weather but this is too much even for me.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

It is a very warm 18° out there and will be a hot one at 31° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a beautiful sunrise. Might get a bit of needed rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

23C, bright sunny day, not a hint of any more rain. 

All the standing water in the backyard is gone, but I guarantee if you step into that area, it will "squish" nicely for at least a couple of days.

Next-door neighbour has another pile of presumably water-damaged junk at the curb.  Not as big as the pile she put out last year, but ...

How it is that we didn't get any water in the basement I do not know. There were damp streaks on the floor, near the walls, suggesting that moisture had started to seep in, but there was no liquid water at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some needed rain in the forecast for the next couple of hours. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

If you needed rain, we could've sent you some. :lmao:

I'm supposed to go pick up Mom's ashes tomorrow and they are not at the funeral home's central location ... apparently they had problems with flooding there.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> If you needed rain, we could've sent you some. :lmao:
> 
> I'm supposed to go pick up Mom's ashes tomorrow and they are not at the funeral home's central location ... apparently they had problems with flooding there.


Good. Send it here, Mona. 

Good luck with your mom's ashes. I have been through that before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally, a bit of rain is falling with 16C temps. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 14C this morning. Fall is coming this way, slowly but surely.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 23° today. One hopes the smoke clears after the sun being so obscured all day yesterday that it cast a yellowish red hue over everything.


----------



## SINC

This is what the sun looked like over us yesterday afternoon, bottom and this morning as it rose, top.


----------



## SINC

The sun yesterday also left the Buick looking a yellowish pink colour when it is actually pure white like the motorhome behind it, shown below. The motorhome is in the shade and does not pick up the colour from the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and lots of sunshine, with warm 24C temps as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset in the west and a nice half moon rising in the eastern sky. Clear skies and 19C temps.


----------



## SINC

13° this morning with possible showers and a high of 21° and rain tomorrow to help clear out this thick layer of smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C. Should be another nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny with 19C temps. Yes, Fall is in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps. There is a nip in the evening air these days. Fall is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall is in the air each morning. Still, we had a grand summer here in Lunenburg, NS and Fall is usually another nice season. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

10° with rain today and a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C. A fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice sunset forming this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice half moon in the eastern sky. 13C temps as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 13° with a cool, wet day ahead with a high of just 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 11C temps. Some rain is in the forecast for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C as we approach 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain (finally) with 15C temps.


----------



## SINC

10° now with a sunny high of 20° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C this morning. The overnight rain has stopped and the skies are clearing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny with 19C temps and very windy this morning.


----------



## SINC

Now a cool 7° with a revised high today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 21C with some strong winds blowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C temps as the sun slowly starts to sink into the western horizon.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and 19C temps as the sun slowly starts to sink into the western horizon.


Well right now at 6:30pm we have a huge thunder storm with ons of lightening and 70mph winds, but hopefully little rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Well right now at 6:30pm we have a huge thunder storm with ons of lightening and 70mph winds, but hopefully little rain.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice sunrise forming in the east, with 15C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a warm one for us this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C temps. A fine Fall day in the making.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 22C temps as we approach 4PM. Very breezy, so it does not feel overly warm.


----------



## SINC

Now 20° and a high later now of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Irma, now a category 5 hurricane, is the strongest storm on record in the Atlantic Basin outside the Caribbean Sea or the Gulf of Mexico!


----------



## Dr.G.

18C temps with a beautiful full moon slowly rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C at we inch towards 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C with a 31C humidex reading. A very warm early Sept. day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 21C with some rain on the way overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is very foggy with 19C temps.


----------



## SINC

Now 12° but its gonna be a hot one at 31° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 21C with a light rain falling this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and the rain seems to have finally stopped at just before 6PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Billions of blistering blue barnacles, Batman, but we're sitting at a more than balmy 31 C at 5:00 pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Billions of blistering blue barnacles, Batman, but we're sitting at a more than balmy 31 C at 5:00 pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 18C as we near 9PM


----------



## SINC

18° now and another hot day at 28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C now at just past 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and warm, with 23C temps. Luckily, there is a nice breeze out of the southwest to help moderate temps inside and outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a nice setting sun just starting to form in the western horizon.


----------



## SINC

14° with showers and a high of 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, no breeze and 13C temps at just past 6AM. A very quiet morning, as I gaze up at a nice clear moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 17C temps at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C as we near 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit cloudy with 17C temps as we near 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° with a steady rain and a high today of 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clear skies and a nice moon high in the sky.


----------



## SINC

An interesting look at hurricane size.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An interesting look at hurricane size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


Wow. Interesting perspectives.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny warm and 20C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 17C temps with a nice sunset starting to form in the west.


----------



## SINC

Just 9° now as we enjoy our last day of warmth.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy at just past 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a beautiful half moon shining directly overhead, and 13C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Nice weather being forecast for us here in Lunenburg. The night temps are a bit nippy, but the sunshine each day helps to ease us out of Summer and into Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 22C in full sunshine at just past 2PM. Great for ripening my tomatoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C at just past 8PM


----------



## SINC

11° now and showers and with a high of just 12° will make for a cool day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 14C temps. Another warm sunny day is in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C. Going to be another warm day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and a hot 25C as we near 5PM. Worked out in the garden weeding and then watering. Tomatoes are growing quite well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars visible, with 19C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

7° thi morning and just 11° with more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with a nice quarter moon high in the eastern sky, with 15C temps. Should be another good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 21CC and sunny at just past 10AM. Going to be a warm afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C at just past 2PM. A bit too warm to be working out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and a nice 21C. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we approach 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 16C at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

4° with showers and a high of just 10° here in Swift Current, SK., a poor day for the car show we are attending.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and still very foggy at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with the fog slowly lifting as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C now at just past 1PM. I must mow the lawn yet again in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 20C temps at 8PM


----------



## SINC

6° here in Swift Current with a high today of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C as we inch towards 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 22C. A rather quiet and dull Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C at 5PM. Turning out to be a fine day for a BBQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Brrrr: Communities west of Edmonton on edge of Rockies hit with first snow - Edmonton - CBC News

Yikes!! Snow in September???


----------



## SINC

6° here in Swift Current with a high of 21° as I head home today to a cooler high of 16° there.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 22C this afternoon. Very quiet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C as we near 11PM.


----------



## SINC

We've reached our high for the day and it is a wet week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C with a light drizzle falling at 6am


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 21C as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

It has been snowing here for the past two hours and continues to fall. It will not stick to the warm ground, but instead melt. Car windshields are another matter where it accumulates atop the wiper blades and gives us a hint of what is to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has been snowing here for the past two hours and continues to fall. It will not stick to the warm ground, but instead melt. Car windshields are another matter where it accumulates atop the wiper blades and gives us a hint of what is to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still foggy. Very balmy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy at just past 10PM. Rain is on the way.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 4° with a high of 5° and a mix of rain and snow for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very balmy 19C with a light rain falling at just before 6AM


----------



## SINC

Now 4° and perhaps a degree better later with rain today turning to snow for both Thursday and Friday with accumulations to 15 to 20 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light drizzle and a very balmy 23C as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still balmy and 20C. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

We've already reached our high for the day at 4° with wind and a mix of rain and snow. A big dump of snow is expected tomorrow and Saturday, but it will still be warm enough to melt it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and a balmy 18C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at just past 10AM. A nice way to start off Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at just past 1PM. Feeling more like Summer than Fall.


----------



## SINC

We're still stuck at 4° with a huge wet system circling round and round now for two days and isn't forecast to move for another two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and sunny at 5PM. Just finished mowing the lawn once again. To be honest, I look forward to the changing colors of our leaves next month. I do NOT await the coming of snow, however. Personally, I am dreaming of a green Thanksgiving ........... Halloween ............. Remembrance Day .............. and a green Christmas. A green New Year's Day is a bit much to hope for here in Lunenburg, NS, but we shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> A green New Year's Day is a bit much to hope for here in Lunenburg, NS, but we shall see.


You could always head South a bit into Florida and I understand they may still have a bit of Nature's green left and showing and maybe a bit warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You could always head South a bit into Florida and I understand they may still have a bit of Nature's green left and showing and maybe a bit warmer.


True. Still, my wife dreams of a white Christmas here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Stuck at 4° for over 24 hours now. Cool and more rain today with a high of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C. Welcome to Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 20C temps as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with the sun slowly setting in the west. This is the one thing I miss about Summer ............ daylight until much later in the evening. I do NOT welcome the changing of the clocks, even in Nov.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cool and wet round here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VieleKatzen

Annoyingly HOT. We had a lovely few days of more standard fall weather but ... my car's external temperature window showed 93 yesterday. 

Dear Summer: **** off.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Annoyingly HOT. We had a lovely few days of more standard fall weather but ... my car's external temperature window showed 93 yesterday.
> 
> Dear Summer: **** off.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Yeah. I am actually looking forward to someday moving to Saskatoon and its -40 winters!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Yeah. I am actually looking forward to someday moving to Saskatoon and its -40 winters!


----------



## VieleKatzen

Yep. :lmao: Apparently one of the things transplanted Ontarians MUST learn, and quickly, is ... do NOT forget to plug your car in at night.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning with a high of 11° today and finally some sun after a solid week of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and overcast at 7AM this morning.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Only 74 at 10 a.m. ... but there's a heat warning on for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and foggy at just past 11AM


----------



## VieleKatzen

Now up to 31C ... XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and sunny as we near 6PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Still 30C and the heat wave warning is still in effect ... but it feels a little better with the sun now much lower in the sky.

Well, keeping in mind that I'm not going outside any more than I have to ...


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and clear skies as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 17C this morning. A very quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting and we are up to 20C as we near 11AM


----------



## VieleKatzen

26C with a high of 32C and a cloudless day forecast. XX)

The forecast for the rest of the week shows dropping temperatures, thank goodness.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 26C with a high of 32C and a cloudless day forecast. XX)
> 
> The forecast for the rest of the week shows dropping temperatures, thank goodness.


 We are three months away from Christmas Eve!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

After a week long soaking, better days are ahead.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Dr.G. said:


> We are three months away from Christmas Eve!!!!!!


Well ... I was granted a wish by my boss at Starbucks and will be spending Christmas in Saskatoon. So I will get a chance to experience that freezing weather that I love so much.


----------



## Dr.G.

vielekatzen said:


> well ... I was granted a wish by my boss at starbucks and will be spending christmas in saskatoon. So i will get a chance to experience that freezing weather that i love so much. :d


 XX)


----------



## VieleKatzen

I'll let you know when I get back if I still love it ... 

Not quite as bad today as yesterday; it feels as though the humidity has dropped quite a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a nice setting sun just starting to form in the western horizon. All in all, a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C at 10PM. A nice evening is upon us.


----------



## VieleKatzen

24C outside right now (9:30 p.m.) but about 30C inside ... I had switched off the a/c and forgotten to turn it back on. Yuck.


----------



## SINC

Warmer this morning at 12° with a seasonal high today of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies. Should be a sunny afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, the weather gods have given us another degree for a high today at 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a humid 22C, with higher temps and humidity coming tomorrow. We might even hit just over 30C with the humidex reading, which is unheard of for late Sept.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies as we near 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Record-setting temperatures will feel like 40 Tuesday - New Brunswick - CBC News

We may hit 30C with the humidex tomorrow here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## VieleKatzen

24C at 10:10 p.m. Monday ... with a high tomorrow of 31. 

Then ... on Wednesday ... a high of 26!  And the mercury continues to drop for the rest of the week! :clap:


----------



## SINC

12° this morning on the way to 20° with cloudy periods.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just about 7AM. The forecast is for temps as high as 30C with the humidex reading this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 25C at noon, in full sunshine. Luckily, there is a strong breeze out of the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C in the shade, with a 31C humidex reading. Temp records are falling all over the province today.


----------



## VieleKatzen

32C with a glaring sun out there. Ugh. Only upside is my shift today ran from 6:45 a.m. until 10:45 a.m. so I don't actually have to go outside for anything for the rest of the day!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 32C with a glaring sun out there. Ugh. Only upside is my shift today ran from 6:45 a.m. until 10:45 a.m. so I don't actually have to go outside for anything for the rest of the day!


Wow!!! And I thought that we were hot. Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Down (!) to 29C now ... and that's still 3 degrees higher than the forecast high for tomorrow! Will be glad to see the end of summer.

Dr. G., the older i get, the less willing i am to spend time under the sun (I know you need _some_ exposure for the Vitamin D, if I'm not mistaken, but I prefer to spend more time outdoors in spring, fall and even winter.

Sometimes i think I'm turning into a geriatric vampire.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Down (!) to 29C now ... and that's still 3 degrees higher than the forecast high for tomorrow! Will be glad to see the end of summer.
> 
> Dr. G., the older i get, the less willing i am to spend time under the sun (I know you need _some_ exposure for the Vitamin D, if I'm not mistaken, but I prefer to spend more time outdoors in spring, fall and even winter.
> 
> Sometimes i think I'm turning into a geriatric vampire.


I hear what you are saying, VK. Still, I have to work in the garden so I am out in the sun by necessity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to a humid 23C, but with no breeze now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and muggy 19C as we near 7AM.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to a pleasant high of 22° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light drizzle at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid and foggy 23C with a 25C humidex reading. 

Extended summer temperatures break heat records across the Maritimes - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clearing skies. Heavy rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A muggy 22C at just past 4AM, with some thunder and lightening off in the distance. Lots of rain is in the forecast for coastal NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 24C at just past 9AM. The heavy rains have not hit us yet. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way up to a nice high of 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 6PM, and it finally stopped raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset once the rain clouds drifted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 11C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Another nice day ahead at 14° with a high of 24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we near 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 14 years ago today that Hurricane Juan made landfall as a Category 2 storm in Nova Scotia, with winds sustained at 158 km/h, and with gusts to over 185 km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C as we near 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dipping to 13C with clear skies. Fall is truly here in Lunenburg now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C this morning with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## SINC

Same temperature here as our weather takes a turn for the worst.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C now, so it is turning out to be a nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 17C as we near 3PM. A quiet last day of Sept.


----------



## VieleKatzen

14C at the moment ... and only a few degrees warmer in the house, since I've got most of the windows open.  Excellent sleeping weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> 14C at the moment ... and only a few degrees warmer in the house, since I've got most of the windows open.  Excellent sleeping weather!


:clap::clap::clap:

11C here with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 9C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Now 8°, dropping to 3° as the day progresses with snow over the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 8°, dropping to 3° as the day progresses with snow over the next three days.


 Snow??


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Snow??


Why yes, that is a normal October in central Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Why yes, that is a normal October in central Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 17C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at 6PM. Just sparked up the BBQ for a nice Sunday meal.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with clear skies as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

1° with a mix of rain and snow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C temps. Should be another nice Fall day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C at 10AM.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morn here today at -4° with a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C in full sunshine at just past noon.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful sunny morning, but at just 1° the sun is struggling to melt the heavy frost of last night off the rooftops.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 16C in full sunshine as we near 3PM. Just finished mowing the lawn, and I just picked about 30 ripe tomatoes off of my tomato plants. Still lots of green toms on the vine.


----------



## Dr.G.

September in Nova Scotia warmest on record in past 30 years - Nova Scotia - CBC News

We have only lived in NS for four Septembers, but this certainly has been the warmest month of September since we moved to NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C temps as we approach 7AM. Should be another nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at 10AM. Temps might get to 20C today. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

23C, nice brisk breezes. Forecast is for rain, which is nice too.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C at 3PM here in Lunenburg, NS. It is 17C now with clear skies and a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## VieleKatzen

24C ... partly cloudy ... but we got no rain to speak of. Just a small amount of spitting. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a beautiful near full moon and 15C temps. A beautiful night.


----------



## SINC

6° with a sunny high of 19°, a fine fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 15C as we near 7AM. Might be another sunny day with temps in the low 20C range.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C as we near 10AM. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very warm and sunny 23C this afternoon. There is a bit of a southwesterly breeze to help a bit, but it feels more like summer than fall just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, clear skies and 22C at just past 4PM. Should be a nice Harvest Moon tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful Harvest Moon is slowly rising in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful and bright Harvest Moon high up in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 12C morning with a bit of morning fog.


----------



## SINC

5° this morning on the way to 17° today before we cool down to single digit highs over the holiday weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy, but the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 14C as we approach 11PM


----------



## SINC

8° and a high of just 10° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 18C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and still warm with 18C temps and just a slight breeze to cool things off. All the windows in the house are open to catch this bit of a breeze.


----------



## VieleKatzen

26C and some really gusty winds out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## SINC

4° and with a high of 3° today we've beat that, but likely that is where we will stay. It was so windy yesterday that it blew the back gate completely off its hinges screwed into a cement block wall. Another repair job coming up when it warms a bit, but not today. For now it is propped sideways across the opening to keep the dog in the yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C this morning, with a bit of early morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 4° and with a high of 3° today we've beat that, but likely that is where we will stay. It was so windy yesterday that it blew the back gate completely off its hinges screwed into a cement block wall. Another repair job coming up when it warms a bit, but not today. For now it is propped sideways across the opening to keep the dog in the yard.


 I recall when Hurricane Igor took down my entire back fence. Luckily, a few neighbors helped me to prop up the 40 foot length of fence before my dogs got loose and wrecked havoc upon the neighborhood.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C at just past 9AM. Very unseasonable .............. yet appreciated.


----------



## SINC

-2° here now and the stairs out back are covered in ice and frost. Will have to be careful this morning as snow is in the forecast for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -2° here now and the stairs out back are covered in ice and frost. Will have to be careful this morning as snow is in the forecast for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and breezy 23C this afternoon. Feels more like early June than early Oct. My wife's flowers are in bloom again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny and 22C at just past 3PM. Brought in the last of my ripened on the vine tomatoes today. Had a truly bumper crop this year.


----------



## VieleKatzen

At 5:51 p.m. it's 9C with a forecast of (more) rain. Beautifully cool. I _really_ hope it stays like this. Kept thinking the last few cool days were the real autumn, only to have heat and humidity make a return appearance. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a bit of rain. Still feels like early June than early October.


----------



## SINC

You know what's coming when the weather guy adds wind chill to the forecast, now at -3° with a high of 11° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and the sun is again shining, with a slight breeze and 21C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada as we approach noon: 21.9 °C Tracadie, NS ............. 21C in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 23C as we approach 2PM. No breeze from any direction, so all is still and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 23.3 °C Halifax Windsor Park, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight rain has stopped and now it is a balmy 19C.


----------



## SINC

3° with showers and a high of 8°.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and foggy now. Very balmy today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps and humidity jumped again in just the past hour. It is now 23C with a 25C humidex reading. It is warmer today than it was on June 10th.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada at noon -- Hot spot in Canada: 23.2 °C Lunenburt, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Things cooling down a bit. 19C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

8° dropping to -2° with 15 cm of snow tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 14C this morning. Very quiet outside.


----------



## VieleKatzen

12C, raining, winds gusting up to 29km/h. Very chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with temps up to 18C. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is slowly setting in the west and the temps have dipped to 14C.


----------



## SINC

-1° with more snow today and tomorrow with a high of 3° both days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nippy 9C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nice 14C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we near 4PM. A grand afternoon to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-4° and headed up to 2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C this morning with very clear skies. Fall is finally upon us here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C at just past 1PM. Some leaves are just now turning colors. Might be a nice Fall yet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 12C at just past 1PM. Some leaves are just now turning colors. Might be a nice Fall yet.



Wow!!! Even around here the fall colors started at least several week ago so it must have been quite unseasonal weather for you folks there this year.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -4° and headed up to 2° today.



At least the traffic webcams show clear roads and no sign of any "driver's curse" black ice or any of that white stuff.


----------



## SINC

Nope it has remained warm enough to melt the white stuff that did fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! Even around here the fall colors started at least several week ago so it must have been quite unseasonal weather for you folks there this year.


Yes, we had the warmest Sept. on record here in NS, and Oct. has been above average so far as well. Thus, the changing colors of the leaves have been delayed.


----------



## SINC

-4° with a high of 6° and overcast today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 18C temps. Another nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 1PM, but the sun has been replaced with possible rain clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 19C but the sun has broken through the rain clouds. Just finished mowing my lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling at 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C with fog replacing the light rain at 10PM. Should be a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

5° with partial cloud and a high of 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C at just past 2PM. A quiet and dull day, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and balmy 18C at just past 10PM. Still feels more like June than October. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to 14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and windy 18C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and a breezy 20C at 10AM. Wild weather still here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still some sun and 20C temps. A great Fall day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps. A chill is in the air.


----------



## SINC

Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes!


Those are strong gusts of wind, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C this morning as we near 10AM. A quiet Fall day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes!



It seems that our area is supposed to match your area's conditions today:
https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=77bed51616f84eb1&hl=en&gl=CA&source=web
and
https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?bc43

Odd forecast again and no BC Ferry Sailings affected so far.
| BC Ferries - British Columbia Ferry Services Inc.


----------



## SINC

The weather guy on TV at noon said we should expect the winds to begin just before the supper hour at 90 km per hour, gusting as high as 120 km per hour here in our area. It will be accompanied by an immediate 10° drop in temperature. A while back it blew down our rear gate but have not got it fixed yet so a 30 in high dog gate for a door is firmly wedged into the opening to keep the dog in. I hope it does not blow out, but since it has many open holes in a patters, it should hold.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and very sunny at just past 5PM. Should be good BBQ weather later this evening.


----------



## pm-r

> The weather guy on TV at noon said we should expect the winds to begin just before the supper hour at 90 km per hour, gusting as high as 120 km per hour here in our area.


Well if the normal west to east weather carries the predicated winds for our area your way, there will be no problem with that gate staying in place.

The reporting stations at the school not to far from us as well as the Victoria Airport show wind speeds this am around the 20±kph
with some gusts in the high 30s. No way near of close to the big 90s predicted. But nothing odd with yet another cry wolf forecast that seems to be the trend lately.

School-Based Weather Station Network -- Brentwood Elementary School


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies and a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Well if the normal west to east weather carries the predicated winds for our area your way, there will be no problem with that gate staying in place.
> 
> The reporting stations at the school not to far from us as well as the Victoria Airport show wind speeds this am around the 20±kph
> with some gusts in the high 30s. No way near of close to the big 90s predicted. But nothing odd with yet another cry wolf forecast that seems to be the trend lately.
> 
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Brentwood Elementary School


The winds hit as predicted and that gate blew out in a nanosecond. Just gone and wound up half a block away down the street. It roared through like a freight train, but thankfully only lasted about an hour. There is not a leaf left on a tree now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The winds hit as predicted and that gate blew out in a nanosecond. Just gone and wound up half a block away down the street. It roared through like a freight train, but thankfully only lasted about an hour. There is not a leaf left on a tree now.


Wow!!! I recall these sorts of wind gusts in St. John's, lasting hours and soundling, as you say, like freight trains going past the house, with pounding on one side of the house. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 7C with clear skies as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and 15C temps just after noon.


----------



## pm-r

> The winds hit as predicted and that gate blew out in a nanosecond.



I guess you got the winds that were much to the north of us, and they seemed to have been hit pretty hard, and regardless of all the extreme warnings, our area got barely anything over 30+kph gusts.

If you can believe it, two "experienced" paddleboarders had to be rescued off the Victoria waterfront that wast full of whitecaps!! People like that should be charged and fined big time for the wasted rescue tome and costs.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C now and very sunny at just past 4PM. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies as we approach 10PM.


----------



## SINC

4° an up to 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C this morning with a forecast high of 18C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 18C at just past 4PM. Was out cutting flowers to bring inside in just shorts and no tee shirt. Unreal weather in this part of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps at just past 10PM. Should be a good night to go outside for stargazing.


----------



## SINC

Now overcast and 4° with rain and a high of 12° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 17C temps as we near noon. Interesting to read something from Environment Canada re this area of Nova Scotia. Luckily, I was in Athens, Georgia at the time.

"Do you remember the weather on this date, October 20th in 1974? It was quite something!

A very strong low pressure system moved through the region. The system brought record breaking, wet snowfall to much of Mainland Nova Scotia, and damaging winds and rain to much of Cape Breton.

You may have been digging out of...

38.6 cm in Halifax.
37.6 cm in Lunenburg"


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very sunny as we near 2PM. Amazing to think that here in Lunenburg, NS we are a week and a half away from Halloween and not a week and a half away from Canada Day. The sun is really hot to the skin.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps as the sun slowly sets in the west.


----------



## SINC

4° and sunny with a high of 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C this morning. Going to go out and mow the lawn which might be the last time this year, except for mowing and bagging and composting the leaves which are just now starting to turn color and a few starting to fall to the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 6PM with a nice sunset forming in the west. The conclusion of a fine Fall day ........... complete with summer-like temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 9C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

3° on the way to 10° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C right now. The forecast is for sunshine and 20C temps for tomorrow. That I have got to see/experience to believe.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Can Environment Canada be trusted in their forecast???????????? We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C at just past 10PM with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

5° with a high of 10° and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning. EC forecasts our temps here in Lunenburg, NS will get up to 20C today  .............. and 22C tomorrow  . We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

N.S. vineyards flourish, for now, as temperatures grow warmer | The Chronicle Herald

An interesting result of our above average warmth this month here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a nice sunset slowly forming at just past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning an they say we should get to 19° today. Fine by me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got as high as 23C this afternoon in full sunshine. At 5PM it is still 19C. A record-setting warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C as we approach 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 14C at just past 10PM. Should be a mild evening.


----------



## SINC

Here we go again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C this morning, with a bit of sun burning off the morning fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

As of 4PM, according to Environment Canada.

Hot spot in Canada: 24.0 °C CFB Greenwood, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -23.3 °C Resolute Airport, NU


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a nice sunset in the west.


----------



## SINC

Now -5° and going up to 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C this morning. Clear skies for now, but rain is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

An even balmier 22C this afternoon. I would not be surprised if we have a humidex reading right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain clouds are slowly drifting in as the temps drop to 20C at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 18C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and the rain is slowing as we approach 10PM


----------



## SINC

Just 1° this morning with a high today of 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 13C this morning. I shall miss the warm temps we have experienced this past week. Still, Fall must come as some point. It will be good to see the leaves finally start to change colors in total.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

8° and headed for 13° today, above normal for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C this morning, with higher temps this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We have already reached our high for the day of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we near 2PM. Was going to go out and mow the lawn, but there are only about a couple of dozen leaves in the back yard to mow/mulch. Not worth the effort just yet. Leaves are starting to change colors now, and starting to fall to the ground. Yes, Fall is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 16C as we near 3PM. That should be our high for the day. Still, with no breezes, I was out in my wife's flower garden weeding with just shorts on and no tee shirt. The fact that it has a south westerly exposure helped in making me feel hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 14C temps and a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C at 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chill 7C as we near 7AM. This is the first morning when I can see my breath in the stillness of the dark morning.


----------



## SINC

2° with rain and a high today of 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a warm 15C at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds rolling in for some overnight rain. Still 15C outside as we near 4PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° with a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C as we near 6AM, with some strong winds and lots of rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Even balmier, even windier and temps up to 17C as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and the sun is now shining with 19C temps and still strong winds at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very windy at 835PM


----------



## SINC

-2° with a high of 6° today and a mix of snow and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 15C at noon. This will bring out a load of Trick or Treaters this evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Winter is coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -2° with a high of 6° today and a mix of snow and rain.



Yuk!!

Definitely looking cold, wet and slushy with a lot of white stuff around according to some webcams around your area.

Fairly sunny and mostly clear blue sky here, but winds and cold forecast for the next few days.

Actually some snow forecast for the Cowichan/Shawnigan area 20-40±km to the north of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Winter is coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not ready. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a nice sunset forming in the west. The first Trick or Treaters came to our door (mostly very young children with their parents). We are prepared.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with the winds finally dropping down to a light breeze as we near 8PM


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning and since that is our forecast high, that is it for today. And yes, more snow again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° this morning and since that is our forecast high, that is it for today. And yes, more snow again today.


 I guess I should not complain about our 5C temps with clear skies this morning. There was a real nip in the air and it will help to change the colors of the trees finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C this afternoon. Still, the sun has enough warmth to it to allow me to sit out on my deck with shorts and a tee shirt. Not sure how much longer these mild temps will last .................. but I am grateful for it now.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada as of 2PM

Hot spot in Canada: 14.7 °C Sable Island, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -27.2 °C Hanbury River, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

This part of Nova Scotia, from Halifax down to Liverpool, has experienced the warmest month of October on record. Not complaining, but has been a strange Fall, weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

-8° and tht is our high for the day as winter tightens its grip on us with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° and tht is our high for the day as winter tightens its grip on us with more snow today.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we near 1PM, but that will be our high for the day. The leaves are finally starting to change colors and slowly fall to Earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C at 3PM, but clouds have rolled in. Still warm enough to be outside in shorts and a tee shirt. Folks are just now starting to rake leaves that are finally starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

The best fall of all: Halifax to be among warmest in Canada this November | Metro Halifax

Where I live in Lunenburg, NS is only about 100km from Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C at just past 7PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still 14C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-19° with the wind chill and we have reached our high for the day at -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hard to believe that we are here in Nov. already. At least here in Lunenburg NS with 16C temps, it feels like Spring. Friends of ours who have two of our doxies and living in Kamloops, BC, sent up pics of these dogs playing out in freshly fallen snow.


----------



## SINC

Not here Dr. G., it is now -14° with a wind chill of -21° and quite chilly.


----------



## SINC

Yep, that nails it!


----------



## pm-r

I guess we've joined some other parts of the country and we have 5cm/2"+ snow and now currently 1.7C this morning.

Very still and some dark grey clouds and overcast overhead.

At least the birds seem to like the new squirrel proof feeder with birdseed and suet we put up a few days ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, that nails it!


 My wife confirmed that this is so. Many a Halloween was a dash through the snow when she lived in Edmonton and Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not here Dr. G., it is now -14° with a wind chill of -21° and quite chilly.


Not bragging, since we get our share of bad weather throughout the year, but it hit 20C at noon today with a bit of sunshine. The leaves are starting to fall, and since we have not had any frosts the grass is still growing. So, I was out mowing the lawn once again in shorts and a tee shirt. The warmth here is due to the cold dome of arctic air over the western provinces. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 20.5 °C CFB Greenwood, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -28.7 °C Pond Inlet, NU

As of 2PM according to Environment Canada


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada as of 5PM

Hot spot in Canada: 21.3 °C Kentville AAFC, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -30.2 °C Pond Inlet, NU

18C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Warm fog and drizzle with 17C temps at just past 7PM


----------



## SINC

-14° with wind chill at -19° and a high tody of -10°. Normal temps for this time of year are 4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nippy 7C at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 6C. Might get some overnight frost. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of chilly, how about -17° out there now with a wind chill of -23° and a high of -7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly, by our standards, 3C this morning. Should warm up later in the afternoon sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 12C as we near 1PM. That should be our high for the day ............ a quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Well we struggled up to -12° but the snow has started to fall. Again. Or is that still?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well we struggled up to -12° but the snow has started to fall. Again. Or is that still?


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C as we near 5PM ....................... AND it is getting darker. This is what I hate about "falling back" in time each year.


----------



## Dr.G.

The cloud cover cleared a bit to reveal a nice sunset ............... at 5PM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12 as we near 9PM. Going up to 17C overnight by tomorrow morning. VERY strange weather for early Nov.


----------



## SINC

Our cold snap continues at -14° with a high of 7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy and balmy 16C this morning. Might go even higher once the sun comes out. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy with a bit of rain and a balmy 17C at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we approach 4PM. Totally unreal weather here in coastal NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C but the temps should be dropping to about 7C by morning. Fall is here at last.


----------



## SINC

Now -12* on the way to a high of -9°. Norms for the time of year are +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 7C this morning at just past 8AM. A vast change from yesterday.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now -12* on the way to a high of -9°. Norms for the time of year are +4°.




Hmmm…??? Reversed global warming perhaps…???


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C temps at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at 10AM ............. yes, Fall is here.


----------



## SINC

-13° with a high of -7° with more snow today as an early winter continues to hold us in its grip.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with some clouds rolling in. Yes, it's cool here in Lunenburg, NS, but it's not snowing! On this date in 2002, 21 cm of snow fell in Lunenburg!


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 8PM. A cold night is ahead of us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

A colder night here for us, currently at -10°, but we will double that by dawn to -20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A colder night here for us, currently at -10°, but we will double that by dawn to -20°.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

-20° this morning and we will try and get up to -8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C this morning. Nippy on the fingers.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C as we near 7PM. We are headed into a day of warmth before the colder temps hit us as well. Such is Life.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently -7 in Sherwood Park, but +30 in Bucerias, where we'll be in two days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently -7 in Sherwood Park, but +30 in Bucerias, where we'll be in two days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


XX):clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling. A rather mild evening.


----------



## SINC

Now -9° and with a high of -8° we're going nowhere for the rest of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 14C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 15C with sunshine at noon. Now, two hours later, clouds are rolling in and it is getting a bit cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C as we near 5PM. A cold night will be upon us soon, I fear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 5C at just past 9AM. The temps seem in free-fall.


----------



## SINC

We are getting a couple day reprieve from the cold, but short lived. Next week will see us plunge into far, far below normals for the time of year. Minus mid twenties so early in the fall anyone? Winter is well over a month away.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are getting a couple day reprieve from the cold, but short lived. Next week will see us plunge into far, far below normals for the time of year. Minus mid twenties so early in the fall anyone? Winter is well over a month away.


XX)


----------



## SINC

-13° on the way to -3° for a reasonable day for November 11 services.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 2C this morning. Still, it is a good day to be down at the Lunenburg War Memorial.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C at just past 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 3C temps this evening.


----------



## SINC

An arctic high is dropping south and will envelop us for the next 10 days or so with temps nearly 30° below normal for November. Brrrr.


----------



## SINC

-11° and a hgh today of -7° with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and cold 3C as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

A very dull day at -10° with periods of snow, but for now my Riders are making the day, leading in the eastern semi final.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A balmy +30 lying in the beach in Mexico. Mild breeze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A balmy +30 lying in the beach in Mexico. Mild breeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a beautiful sunset at 530PM


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> A balmy +30 lying in the beach in Mexico. Mild breeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which part??

My wife just Skyped me from her sister's condo in Mazatlan (North end) and arrived there Friday afternoon, and says it HOT and MUGGY there. 

But the pool and the A/C helps she says.

I'm manning the cool, damp, overcast fort up here.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Which part??
> 
> 
> 
> My wife just Skyped me from her sister's condo in Mazatlan (North end) and arrived there Friday afternoon, and says it HOT and MUGGY there.
> 
> 
> 
> But the pool and the A/C helps she says.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm manning the cool, damp, overcast fort up here.




We are in Bucerias, not far from Puerto Vallerta. Royal Decameron suites. Yes it is more humid than Alberta for sure, but it's good for your skin.


----------



## SINC

We've reached out high for the day at -7° with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and very sunny at just past 8AM. Woke up to our first real frost on the lawn this morning. Should be gone soon, however. Still, it is a sign that it might be a good idea to consider putting my snow tires on our car.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C but some clouds are rolling in so there goes our sun. Still, it is a pleasant Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 6C at just past 6PM. A nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and just over 5C at 10PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

-6° and falling to -11° by afternoon with more snow and wind chills in the -20°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just past 5PM. A chilly day all day with just a bit of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 4C at just a bit before 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24. At night. Not too shabby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 24. At night. Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap: Enjoy it, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light mist falling this morning.


----------



## SINC

The snow and cold temps continue for most of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 4C but it is just cloudy right now. A rather dull Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a bit of sunshine at just past 2PM. Was outside raking some leaves, but there are still leaves on our maple trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 6C as we approach 7PM


----------



## SINC

-20° with the wind chill and a high of -8° with more snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C this morning. Might see some rain later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C now with a bit of sunshine. Starting to feel like early Spring once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and cloudy with rain on the way. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 10C and the light rain has stopped falling. A quiet evening .............. so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds are picking up as are the temps. Up to 11C now.


----------



## SINC

With the wind chill at -18° we will get up to -12° today with yet more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy 8C, but the overnight rain has stopped and there are stars visible in the morning sky.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+23 at 6:00 am. Not a bad start to the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +23 at 6:00 am. Not a bad start to the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap::clap::clap: Good to hear, Frank. Bonne chance mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a windy 8C with a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 9C temps at just past noon. This might be our high for the day.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> +23 at 6:00 am. Not a bad start to the day.



My wife says it still hot during the day and she and her sister just bussed down closer to you to Puerto Vallerta from Mazatlan on Thursday to visit around there for a few says. Hopefully in the shade.

One just needs shelter here so not to get any rainburn or windburn. And sure no chance of heat exhaustion… around the 5C - 8C but feels much cooler, and more than cold enough for me thanks. And yes, it's a wet coast damp cold…


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling at just past 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps are starting to drop now that the cloud cover is moving out. 4C at just past 7PM.


----------



## SINC

It is -18° and the wind makes it feel much colder, more like late December or early January. The snow 'crunches' underfoot like squeaky leather shoes amplified just as when it is 30 below and colder. This is much too early for this kind of thing to be happening. Very odd for claims of a warmer earth.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is -18° and the wind makes it feel much colder, more like late December or early January. The snow 'crunches' underfoot like squeaky leather shoes amplified just as when it is 30 below and colder. This is much too early for this kind of thing to be happening. Very odd for claims of a warmer earth.


 Global warming has thrown the climate out of wack. Here in Nova Scotia, we had the warmest summer on record, the warmest month of Sept and Oct on record, and even Nov. feels more like April. There are still leaves on the trees. So, parts of Canada get more cold, more snow, more rain than usual, and other parts get less. All the more reason why we need to take Global Warming seriously. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

… … … All the more reason why we need to take *Global Warming* seriously.


What you have described above is not _*Global Warming*_ Marc and is not much more than a local weather phenomenon change.

Using the _*Global*_ descriptor refers to the actual whole _global_ world, not just a small section of Canada's most Eastern coast, of even just parts of it. Sorry, but you're not alone in your usage… or you can blame Al Gore… ;-)

PS: Don't get a sunburn when you're outside tomorrow and cutting your grass or just enjoying a cold beer on your deck… 



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

-17° in the wind and snow again today with a high of 0° as a two day warm spell passes through before we plunge back into the -20°s all next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy cold 2C with some wind ............. and sun in the forecast. Forecast is also calling for rain and 15C temps. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A mild 23 with a high of 31 today before it drops back down to -6 tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

More snow . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C. A nice Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a nice sunset forming .................. at 430PM   Still, it was a nice day to sit outside in the sunshine with no wind.


----------



## SINC

-6° this morning and headed up to +3° with more snow again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling. Still, nothing to shovel for which I am grateful.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 15C with lots of rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C now and the rains have stopped. Might even see a bit of sunshine today. Strange ....... but appreciated weather today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C at just past 3PM, but the rain has again started, whipped about by strong winds out of the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C ............ very dark and very rainy and very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C as we near 7PM. The rain has stopped and the wind has died down. A bit of a wild day, weather-wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at we approach 9PM. The winds have picked up but the clouds are quickly drifting away. Might be a chilly morning tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just before 10PM. Temps continue to drop.


----------



## SINC

Temps will drop here tonight to -20° and up to -15° tomorrow. Way too cold for the time of year. Oh well, been there, done that before.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Temps will drop here tonight to -20° and up to -15° tomorrow. Way too cold for the time of year. Oh well, been there, done that before.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 3C this morning. It actually feels as if it could snow a bit. Nothing is in the forecast, however. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-10° with temperatures falling to -15° by afternoon and wind chills near -30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 5C this morning, which will most likely be our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> -10° with temperatures falling to -15° by afternoon and wind chills near -30°.


Our wind chill now sits at -25° with the temperature at -17° and dropping.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our wind chill now sits at -25° with the temperature at -17° and dropping.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C but now there is some sunshine. A nice Fall day.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Our wind chill now sits at -25° with the temperature at -17° and dropping.


Now -18° and wind chill at -27° under clear, sunny skies which will allow temps to drop further as the day continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -18° and wind chill at -27° under clear, sunny skies which will allow temps to drop further as the day continues.


My wife, who has lived in Edmonton for ten years, cannot remember such low temps in late Nov. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C now and we might actually get below 0C for a few hours overnight. Luckily, no snow is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C right now. Crystal clear skies reveal hundreds of stars.


----------



## SINC

I can hardly wait to see how cold it gets a month from now. This is very cold for this time of year when highs should be around 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C. A nice Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and very sunny at just past 3PM. The sun still feels warm on my face as I sit outside and watch my dogs chase the falling maple leafs.


----------



## SINC

-31° at the airport with wind chill, -19° here now, with wind chill at -24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with clear skies and a nice setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 7C temps as we approach 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 8C at a bit past 11PM. Very atypical for this time of Nov.


----------



## SINC

-13° and snowing with little change as our high for the day is -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a very balmy 10C. Heavy rain is in the forecast for later today and tonight. They will feel like April showers as the forecast high is for 15C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a warm 14C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 13C and pouring rain at 933PM.


----------



## SINC

-5° and headed up to +6° today with rain on top of our foot of snow to add to the mess that are city streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night. Lots of rain and very strong winds. Calmer now as we near 11AM, with sunshine and 6C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -5° and headed up to +6° today with rain on top of our foot of snow to add to the mess that are city streets.


What will happen when that melting snow refreezes???? XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C at just past 2PM. A fine Fall afternoon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+3 currently in the late afternoon on a mild late autumn day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

2C as we approach 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies. Going to be a chilly night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -1C as we approach 6AM. Crystal clear skies, so there was a bit of frost on the grass this morning.


----------



## SINC

2° and with that being our high for the day, little change ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 7C as we approach 2PM. The sun still has some warmth to it on my face as I sit outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 4C temps. A pleasant and quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 6C as we near 6AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

-2° with flurries and a high of +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we near 11AM. Starting to feel like May again. Have some windows open to let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C at just past 2PM. Has Spring arrived already?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and the sun setting in the west. The end of a grand day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C at 7PM. A pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 10PM. Seems to be getting warmer as the night progresses.


----------



## SINC

-6° with a high of -2° and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and a balmy 9C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and the temps are now up to 10C.


----------



## SINC

Will it ever quit? More snow in our area for the next three days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently it is 11C as we approach noon, but there is actually a forecast for some snow flurries for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> Very foggy and a balmy 9C this morning.





> The fog is lifting and the temps are now up to 10C.





> Currently it is 11C as we approach noon,





> but there is actually a forecast for some snow flurries for overnight.



Hmmm…??? Quite a difference from your earlier condition reports today!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Quite a difference from your earlier condition reports today!!!


True. Temps have dropped to 5C at just past 6PM. Flurries in our future????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 3C temps. Clouds are going to roll in ..................... and bring us some flurries?????


----------



## Dr.G.

No overnight flurries. Currently 0C with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way to 0° with more snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C. We had a light dusting of flurries this morning that lasted about five minutes. All traces are gone now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 1C temps at 6PM. Going to be a cold night.


----------



## SINC

-6° with more snow and a high of +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 1C at just past noon. A fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a nice Fall afternoon, and a nice sunset today, here in Lunenburg, NS. The last of the leaves have fallen, and my dogs like to chase them in the back yard. Here is Stella learning how to do a "photobomb" of my picture of Molly.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies. Forecast is for rain and 12C temps by tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high of +3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 11C temps as we inch towards 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C temps now at just past 9PM. Nice moon up in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Nice shot of the moon Dr. G.!

-5° this morning on the way up to +4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice shot of the moon Dr. G.!
> 
> -5° this morning on the way up to +4° today.


Thanks, don. Clear skies and a new tripod helped greatly.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with lots of sunshine this morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Thanks, don. Clear skies and a new tripod helped greatly.



Both can help get a good view that's for sure. 

Nice shots and it looks just like it used to many years ago yet you don't get to see its other side it seems from the East coast. ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Both can help get a good view that's for sure.
> 
> Nice shots and it looks just like it used to many years ago yet you don't get to see its other side it seems from the East coast. ;-)


Merci, mon ami.

This should be interesting. Hoping for clear skies this weekend. 

"2017's Perigee Full Moon - Dec 3-4

Go out on the night of Sunday, Dec 3, and look up at the Moon, and you'll be seeing the largest Full Moon of this year!

The Moon's orbit around Earth is elliptical, rather than circular, so at times it is closer to us, and other times it is farther away. As this happens, month by month, there are certain Full and New Moons that are closer than others. If the Full Moon or the New Moon occurs when the Moon is closer than 361,524 km (90 per cent of the average distance between the Moon and Earth), it's known - at least colloquially - as a Super Moon.

Super Moons can appear up to 14 per cent larger than a "normal" Full Moon, and about 30 per cent brighter."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg?wx_auto_reload=

Might be clear skies this weekend here in Lunenburg, NS for this full moon event. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 7C at just past 5AM with rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

An even warmer 9C at just before 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light drizzle falling at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 6PM. Going to be a cool morning, but no frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clearing skies as we approach 10PM


----------



## SINC

-6° with a sunny high of -2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 5C temps this morning. A rather dull and quiet day, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 5C but clouding over as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still 4C. A very quiet start to Sunday.


----------



## SINC

-13° with a high of -5° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 6C with a light rain falling as we approach 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C at 5PM. No pictures of a full moon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C as we near 10PM. Might have a bit of frost tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

-10° and we will halve that to -5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 2C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Now -9° with a revised high of -2° and a warm week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C at noon. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C. The dull day continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 2C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 1C with a bit of frost on the grass.


----------



## SINC

2° and our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 5C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

-2° and headed up to +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 11C this morning. Luckily, one does not have to shovel rain. Feels like late April showers ............ on Dec. 6th. !!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 12C this afternoon. Then the rain ended and the fog rolled in. Currently 11C at just past 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Zero this morning on the way to 7° today as we get a relief from winter for a few days with temps in double digit territory ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 8C with sunny skies at 2PM. Currently, it is partly sunny with 7C temps. No snow in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 4C temps. Should be a chilly morning tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-3° and up to +8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 4C this morning. A fine day is ahead for us today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -3° and up to +8° today.



How about my eldest son's post from Whitehorse yesterday evening… almost like a Chinook I guess…

Meanwhile, we.re quite a bit colder, much damper and very foggy…

Brentwood Elementary School - UVIC Weather Station
Date:	2017/12/08, 09:30
Temperature:	1.1 °C
L: 0.3 °C, H: 9.4 °C
Humidity:	97 %
Dewpoint:	1 °C
Pressure:	1033 hPa barometer trend
Insolation:	71 W/m2
UV Index:	0
Rain:	0.25 mm
Wind Speed:	4 km/hr NNW
Gust: 6.4 km/hr


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 5C temps at 330PM. Lots of rain is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and 3C tonight.


----------



## SINC

2° with a high today of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 7C as we approach noon. Feeling more like April than December, but I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling in 4C temps at just past 4PM. There is snow in the northern part of Nova Scotia, but only rain is forecast for this part of the province.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain falling.


----------



## CubaMark

"How's the weather"? 

Well.....

Woke up this morning to -8 temps. Busted water pipes. 

Fortunately, had some extra PVC pipe and sealant left over from our 2nd-storey add-on last year, so the "plumber" we found made a quick job of it. Only cost me $50 too... and before you say "Hey! That's a great price for a plumber!", let me rub it in a bit - that was $50 pesos mexicanos. So about $3.75 for a house call. 

I did have to go out and pick up a couple of half-inch PVC couplers, and that took awhile. Pretty much every single residence in this city has busted pipes with these unusually cold temps. There were lineups at every neighbourhood hardware store, the streets were clogged with cars & trucks, each with lengths of pipe hanging out the windows (who knows how many pedestrians got whacked today by accident).

Our neighbours —away for the weekend— asked us to check their place, especially their solar water heater, for damage. So far so good for them.

Tonight the temps are only dropping to -3, so we should be alright with today's repairs. We'll see how it goes tomorrow....

That's what I get for living in a country where there's no such thing as central heating, the water pipes are strung along exterior walls, and insulation is a word that just doesn't translate.

Now, if you'll excuse me, time to put on my third layer of 'jammies and my toque, and climb under the comforter(s) with my wife and child. If we survive the night, will chat anon.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## SINC

A balmy +1° o the way up to +6° again today.

Wow, by the looks of things, Atlantic Canada is getting pretty wet!


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> "How's the weather"?
> 
> Well.....
> 
> Woke up this morning to -8 temps. Busted water pipes.
> 
> Fortunately, had some extra PVC pipe and sealant left over from our 2nd-storey add-on last year, so the "plumber" we found made a quick job of it. Only cost me $50 too... and before you say "Hey! That's a great price for a plumber!", let me rub it in a bit - that was $50 pesos mexicanos. So about $3.75 for a house call.
> 
> I did have to go out and pick up a couple of half-inch PVC couplers, and that took awhile. Pretty much every single residence in this city has busted pipes with these unusually cold temps. There were lineups at every neighbourhood hardware store, the streets were clogged with cars & trucks, each with lengths of pipe hanging out the windows (who knows how many pedestrians got whacked today by accident).
> 
> Our neighbours —away for the weekend— asked us to check their place, especially their solar water heater, for damage. So far so good for them.
> 
> Tonight the temps are only dropping to -3, so we should be alright with today's repairs. We'll see how it goes tomorrow....
> 
> That's what I get for living in a country where there's no such thing as central heating, the water pipes are strung along exterior walls, and insulation is a word that just doesn't translate.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, time to put on my third layer of 'jammies and my toque, and climb under the comforter(s) with my wife and child. If we survive the night, will chat anon.
> 
> Cheers,
> M.


Sorry to hear about your cold temps and busted water pipes, Mark.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A balmy +1° o the way up to +6° again today.
> 
> Wow, by the looks of things, Atlantic Canada is getting pretty wet!


Yes, we got soaked, at least in this part of Nova Scotia. Currently, cloudy and 5C.


----------



## pm-r

> Fortunately, had some extra PVC pipe and sealant left over from our 2nd-storey add-on last year, so the "plumber" we found made a quick job of it. Only cost me $50 too... and before you say "Hey! That's a great price for a plumber!", let me rub it in a bit - that was $50 pesos mexicanos. So about $3.75 for a house call.




Wowzers!!! And that's on a weekend as well eh!!! 

We've only got +4C, so I would send you a few if I could. We've been having an inversion, so very foggy, especially in the mornings and warmer at higher elevations. Makes sense to me if heat rises!!! ;-)

PS: I would have thought they would at least put the water pipes under the house to keep the water cool in the hot months.


----------



## SINC

1° and up to 6° again today. Nice for December.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy. A quiet dull day to start the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warmer than Miami (ignore the rain and wind): St. John's hits 17.9 C on Dec. 10 - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a bit of sun as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain falling. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

A repeat of the past two days, 1° with a high of 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 3C this morning. Lots of rain coming our way tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and cloudy at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XGO

We are in the "eye of the tiger" with pouring rain at just past 11PM.


----------



## SINC

4° this morning and with that being our high for the next three days in a row, we will just sit there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 11C as the overnight deluge has finally slowed down to a light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have fallen to 8C at 1PM, but at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 5C as we near 6PM.


----------



## SINC

-4° now and we will put a plus sign on that same temp as a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C this morning. Was out early to see the meteor shower. I was not disappointed.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just past 4PM. A nice setting sun is forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C with crystal clear skies at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

2° with a high of 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -2C now that the sun has risen above the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winter storm set for eastern Newfoundland on Saturday - Newfoundland & Labrador - CBC News

One of the reasons why we moved from St. John's, NL to Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C as we near 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow flurries in the forecast for overnight and tomorrow morning. Might get an inch or two. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5° on the way up to -1° today with ice everywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C temps with a few inches of light snow outside. First real snowstorm of the year.  We might get another few inches before it is all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -4C with about 5 inches of snow on the ground. It is light snow, but still falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C at just past 3PM. The snow has stopped and a bit of sun has broken through the clouds. All in all, about 6 inches of light snow fell today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cold -4C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -3C. Finished clearing away the driveway from yesterday's snow. I am still dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Very high winds nearly blew the Suzuki off the highway. gust well over 60 kph still happening. Good day to stay in and off the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very high winds nearly blew the Suzuki off the highway. gust well over 60 kph still happening. Good day to stay in and off the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a frigid -7C as we near 7PM.


----------



## SINC

0° falling to -1° by afternoon as we see out last day of warm weather before we fall into the Christmas deep freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C. Might get some overnight rain to wash away some of this snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with rain clouds rolling in this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and it feels like it is about to rain as we approach 10PM


----------



## SINC

We are as warm as it gets today at -4°, dropping to -10° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C. Most of the overnight flurries are now melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling as we near 2PM.


----------



## pm-r

We woke up to a bit of a surprising 4" of snow and still not a sign of any municipal snow trucks which is again quit odd.

Lots of power outages around the general area and beyond but very little snow just to the south and north of us. 

Langford area, about 15km to the south-west has snow/ice covered roads and a huge area where all the BIG box stores are and apparently still without power. 

A bit of an inconvenient mess for many.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We woke up to a bit of a surprising 4" of snow and still not a sign of any municipal snow trucks which is again quit odd.
> 
> Lots of power outages around the general area and beyond but very little snow just to the south and north of us.
> 
> Langford area, about 15km to the south-west has snow/ice covered roads and a huge area where all the BIG box stores are and apparently still without power.
> 
> A bit of an inconvenient mess for many.




Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and foggy at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light rain falling as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

-14° and a high of -10° today as the cold front begins to settle in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 4C as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 2C with clear skies as we near 6PM. A beautiful crescent moon is in the southwestern horizon.


----------



## SINC

-9° and we will reach -8° by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 0C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happy first day of Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C with clear skies and no wind.


----------



## SINC

-12° and with a high for the day of -11°, we're pretty much there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with clear skies and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some snow and then lots of rain coming soon.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning and with the wind chil you can double it to -16° as we slide into the polar vortex with lows into the minus 30s by Christmas night.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light snow falling ........... which will soon fall as rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a light rain starting to fall. Gone is all the overnight snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with some fog rolling in now that the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 7C temps at just past 7PM. Luckily it is rain and not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with rain still falling at just past 10PM. All of our snow is now gone. I am still dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night. The temps hit 13C with strong winds and lots of rain. Now, at just past 6AM, the skies are clearing, the winds are dying down and the temps are at 7C.


----------



## SINC

Well, the FAM has hit us and it is here to stay with falling temps now every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, the FAM has hit us and it is here to stay with falling temps now every day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 5C but the temps are falling quickly.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


>


Son Greg says he had forgotten how very cold it gets here after so long in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Son Greg says he had forgotten how very cold it gets here after so long in Nova Scotia.


:lmao::clap::lmao: Sunny and a mild 4C here in Lunenburg. All of our snow is gone.


----------



## SINC

-27° getting up to -20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and windy. Feels like it might start to snow any minute. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with a light rain falling as we near noon. The bit of overnight snow is slowly melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a dusting of snow overnight but now the rain has stopped, the sun is out and we have 9C temps as we approach 3PM. So much for a white Christmas.


----------



## SINC

The temperature on the garage wall right now is -30° with light winds and thank goodness they are light.


----------



## eMacMan

-21°C here, but should drop into the -30s overnight. Had forgotten how cold that is. Where is that icicle emoticon?


----------



## SINC

-29° and thankfully calm here this morning but if the wind comes up, brrrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds hit gusts of 115km/h here in Lunenburg. Most of Nova Scotia lost power from about 5PM until midnight. Currently it is -3C with NO wind.


----------



## SINC

It's -31° out there now and you know it's cold when your window sills look like this yesterday when the turkey was in the oven at 4:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's -31° out there now and you know it's cold when your window sills look like this yesterday when the turkey was in the oven at 4:00 in the afternoon.


 Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +1C just after noon today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C as we approach 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Our extreme cold weather warning has been lifted as it is only in effect when the temperature reaches -29° or lower. Currently -28° with a high of -20 today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold and windy morning here in Lunenburg, with -7C temps and strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny as we near 3PM, but the winds have picked up and the temps have plunged to -8C


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -11C with windchills going down to -20C over night. An extreme cold temp for Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

Now -23° with and a steady drop today to -33° by tonight. Not bad if the wind stays down, but murder if it does not.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -13C his morning, with windchills going down as low as -21C. This is VERY cold for us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -13C and still a -21C windchill ................ but at least the sun is up and shining brightly as we near 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Extreme cold snap expected to linger, Environment Canada says - Canada - CBC News

It is colder than normal coast to coast to coast


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a windchill of -19C as we inch towards 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a -20C windchill at 7PM. I am NOT a cold weather person. My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, thinks the weather is "mild" compared to what she experienced there. XX)


----------



## SINC

Well the forecast low for St Albert tonight is -33 without wind chill. With winds expected to increase from the current wind chill of -36, we are being told to prepare for mid minus 40s for wind chills by morning.


----------



## SINC

-28° with a wind chill of -36° currently but a slight warming begins today that will bring us out of the deep freeze after New Years day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-11C temps at just past 6AM. Crystal clear skies with lots of stars and planets visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C as we near 11AM. We seem to be back to a more normal temp range today.


----------



## SINC

-31° with a very light wind making it feel like -38* this morning. If the wind comes up, it will be a very cold day as the high is only -28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -31° with a very light wind making it feel like -38* this morning. If the wind comes up, it will be a very cold day as the high is only -28°.


 I get a headache just reading these temps. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Well, that settles it:

Deep freeze: Edmonton colder than North Pole and South Pole


----------



## SINC

Yikes! Now -32° with the wind chill at -39°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C temps as we near 6AM. No wind here, so windchills are minimal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -8C as we approach noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes! Now -32° with the wind chill at -39°.



Now you know why my cousin who had to endure Edmonton in the winter for a few years with her husband and family moved back to the Victoria BC area and said never again would she attempt to live in such a cold area!!!

At least my eldest son is escaping some of the super cold the Whitehorse YK area is also experiencing while he visits us in our 3±C banana belt comparison weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C at just past 5PM. Not the bone chilling cold we have experienced in the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C as we near 10PM. Not much of a windchill ................ luckily.


----------



## SINC

I am tiring of this deep freeze as the temperature hoovers at a warm -37°, up from -45° yesterday. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I am tiring of this deep freeze as the temperature hoovers at a warm -37°, up from -45° yesterday. Sigh.


XX)

I shall not complain about our -12C temps here in Lunenburg, NS .............. which is still bitterly cold for us in December.


----------



## SINC

Add anther degree to that now as we just dropped to -38°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Add anther degree to that now as we just dropped to -38°.


XX)

We have "climbed" up to -9C in full sunshine as we near 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I am tiring of this deep freeze as the temperature hoovers at a warm -37°, up from -45° yesterday. Sigh.



Just think of the help and advice you can give to those in the cold areas of the US and look at some of the fun and exciting things you can do in those temperatures… 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...frozen-north-edmonton-reddit-helps-out/92700/

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with either rain or snow being forecast for the middle of next week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Well, it has warmed up just a wee bit and I guess we can be thankful for that. But is this really warm?


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C at just past 1AM. Still a very cold night by NS standards.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -11C at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

What a way to start a new year at -36°.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> what a way to start a new year at -36°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, as of Monday, there are 78 days until spring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Here we go again. Nova Scotia has been put under a weather warning for Thursday, with snow/ice/rain in the forecast, all whipped about by very strong winds. Luckily, there is warning and no Christmas dinner to cook. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A balmy -18 today!


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C this evening. A warming trend is upon us.


----------



## SINC

And suddenly, it is over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny -8C as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk ................ 

10:46 AM AST Tuesday 02 January 2018
Special weather statement in effect for: 
•Lunenburg County

A major winter storm is expected to affect Nova Scotia on Thursday.

Long range models are coming into agreement with the track of this storm. Current guidance shows it approaching from the southwest and passing over central Nova Scotia Thursday night. Potential impacts from this storm include possible power outages, deteriorating travel conditions or delays, and potential school disruptions.

Precipitation: Snow will develop Thursday morning and spread northward across the province with a changeover to rain for some parts of the province later in the day or night. Early snowfall estimates of 20 to 30 cm for most of the province. Rainfall amounts of 20 to 30 mm for southwest Nova Scotia are possible.

Wind: Easterly winds will strengthen with gusts of 90 km/h or more Thursday afternoon. Winds will shift Thursday night or Friday morning in the wake of the storm. Southwesterly gusts possibly reaching 120 km/h along Atlantic coastal areas of the province are possible. Strong winds combined with snow will give poor visibility in blowing snow before a possible changeover to rain.


----------



## SINC

What a difference!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a difference!


Wow. Want to trade???


----------



## pm-r

> Yuk ................


Understatement!!!

Keep safe and warm and do not go out boating!!!
That sounds like a NASTY major winter storm that is expected to affect Nova Scotia on Thursday.


Then into Edmonton area…


> What a difference!


Finally you get a decent warmer break.


My son's and family members enjoyed their relative warm days visiting here while things were super cold in their hometowns of Okotoks Alberta and Whitehorse YK.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Understatement!!!
> 
> Keep safe and warm and do not go out boating!!!
> That sounds like a NASTY major winter storm that is expected to affect Nova Scotia on Thursday.
> 
> 
> Then into Edmonton area…
> 
> Finally you get a decent warmer break.
> 
> 
> My son's and family members enjoyed their relative warm days visiting here while things were super cold in their hometowns of Okotoks Alberta and Whitehorse YK.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. We were forewarned by the Farmer's Almanac about a colder and wetter Winter, with more rain than snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny a nd -6C as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently, calm with -3C temps as we prepare as best as possible for the "weather bomb" that will soon be hitting the Atlantic provinces.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes .............

Winter storm threatens East Coast, bringing temps colder than Mars - CNN

The science behind the 'weather bomb' heading our way - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada for the Lunenburg area -- "Gusts of 90km/h - 120km/h are possible, except gusts of 120km/h-140km/h along the exposed Atlantic coast. That means there could be gusts of Category 2 Hurricane force."


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet +1C at just past 10PM. It is the calm before the storm.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with a high today of +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C this morning ........... with a monster storm on our doorstep here in NS.

https://weather.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_ecan_1070_100.jpg


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with pouring rain being whipped about by winds of 100km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Maritime provinces getting taste of East Coast 'weather bomb' - Nova Scotia - CBC News

+5C with pouring rain and strong winds. Feels like a hurricane outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Maritime provinces getting taste of East Coast 'weather bomb' - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> +5C with pouring rain and strong winds. Feels like a hurricane outside.



That's a very nasty storm, so stay safe and warm.

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ns3

It's also a miserable bummer for many would be travelers, but best to stay safe and sheltered on land I'd say.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's a very nasty storm, so stay safe and warm.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ns3
> 
> It's also a miserable bummer for many would be travelers, but best to stay safe and sheltered on land I'd say.


Merci, Patrick. Things are closing all over the province, as well as NB and PEI. Power is going down in parts of Lunenburg as well. Still pouring rain and +5C temps. Luckily, nothing to shovel. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Glad to hear you still have power. Stay safe Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad to hear you still have power. Stay safe Marc.


So far so good. Power is out for about 10% of the NS population .......... and the worst winds have yet to hit us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C at just past 7PM. The rain has finally stopped. The winds gusted up to 109km/h and are expected to change from easterly to southwesterly and gust up to 140km/h overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C at just past 9PM. However, it has started to rain once again and the winds are again picking up strength.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C as we near 10PM. Winds are really starting to pick up speed.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a high today of -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got our power back on at 7AM here in Lunenburg, NS. Temps fell from +10C all the way down to their current +1C. Winds hit gusts of just over 140km/h. Shake, rattle and roll was the name of the game here in coastal NS.

As rain falls over Nova Scotia, strong winds will return overnight - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## pm-r

> Just got our power back on at 7AM here in Lunenburg, NS.


Be aware of power surges that can kill computers without using a UPS or just keeping them unplugged.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Be aware of power surges that can kill computers without using a UPS or just keeping them unplugged.


We just unplugged everything.


----------



## Dr.G.

Here's the aftermath of the 'weather bomb' that struck Nova Scotia - Nova Scotia - CBC News

The aftermath................


----------



## Dr.G.

Bitterly cold temps of -12C which is VERY cold for this part of Canada in early Jan. Luckily, there is no snow to shovel.


----------



## SINC

=10° on the way to 1° today.


----------



## SINC

Just what we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just what we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but very cold and windy, with -11C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C temps with a -24C windchill. This is truly frigid conditions for this part of NS at any time during winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same temps and windchills as before. Brutal.


----------



## SINC

0° and since that is our high for the day, little change if any.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got down to a brutally frigid -17C here in Lunenburg, NS, and has now "warmed" up to -11C in full sunshine as we near 1PM. Luckily, this cold spell will be ending by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. We were as "warm" here in Lunenburg, NS as they were in Tampa, FL


----------



## SINC

A week of snow and cold temps ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about an inch of light snow on the ground.


----------



## SINC

Welcome back winter!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Welcome back winter!


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and no more snow as we approach 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

Lots of snow ahead with a heavy snowfall warning issued.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and +3C temps. Most of our snow is gone and some rain later in the week should take the last of it away.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and it is still +3C. I am so very glad that our frigid temps are also gone. I am NOT a cold-weather person.


----------



## SINC

It has now fallen to -24° with the wind chill as the snow continues to fall. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has now fallen to -24° with the wind chill as the snow continues to fall. Brrr.


 Stay warm and safe mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with crystal clear skies and an nice crescent moon in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-32° with a high today of -24°. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C at just past 11AM. This is more normal for us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and still very sunny as we approach 2PM.


----------



## SINC

We are stuck at this temp and will be all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are stuck at this temp and will be all day.


Well, next week seems nice. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We are stuck at this temp and will be all day.



Well, you could be in Whitehorse and join my son who drove to his Mac Store in his truck that seemed to have square tires:


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we approach 7PM. A fine day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +7C as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun, very windy with +10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Is there a 'snow drought' in Halifax? Yes! City breaks 65-year snowfall record - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Last year at this time, Lunenburg, NS had 40cm of snow on the ground. With today's +10C temps, there is nothing on the ground.


----------



## SINC

Whle here we face another night of -40° plus wind chills. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Whle here we face another night of -40° plus wind chills. Go figure.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +10C at 9PM


----------



## SINC

She's one cold night out there!


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with some sunshine. Lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow. Feels more like April.


----------



## SINC

We're riding a weather roller coaster all this weekend and longer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to just over 11C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +14C at just past 1OM. Nice to be able to open up some windows to let in some fresh air.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny and +14C at just past 1OM. Nice to be able to open up some windows to let in some fresh air.



Hmmm…??? Something odd or the distances are a lot greater than i think they are. From accuweather:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm…??? Something odd or the distances are a lot greater than i think they are. From accuweather:


No snow for Nova Scotia. South westerly winds have brought warm and wet weather this way. Right now, at just past 4PM, we are at +13C with a light rain starting to fall. Sadly, the windows now need to be closed. Still, it has been a very mild day ......especially for mid January.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C temps, strong winds and some rain as we near 11PM


----------



## SINC

Although we are supposed to warm up today, it has yet to happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +12C temps with rain and very strong winds out of the southwest. At least there will be nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

+12C temps with pouring rain and very strong winds. Luckily, this is rain and not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+14C temps, with the rain finally stopping but the winds have gotten stronger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 18.0 °C64.4 °F CFB Greenwood, NS; Chéticamp, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -42.1 °C-43.8 °F Gameti Airport, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild day here in Lunenburg, NS. The rain and wind have finally stopped and now, at just past 5PM, it is a mild +11C.


----------



## SINC

Good to know Marc, thanks, Greg is landing in Halifax about 7:15 tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good to know Marc, thanks, Greg is landing in Halifax about 7:15 tonight.


It should be a calm arrival. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +8C at just before 10PM. A wild day, but a calm evening, weather wise.


----------



## SINC

-4° and falling to -12° by afternoon and -18° tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy at 11AM. Back to normal temps after the April like weather of the past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy as we near 5PM. A rather dull Sunday.


----------



## 18m2

Absolutely fantastic day here on the West Coast, bright sun, 11°C with a slight breeze. 

Just another crappy day in paradise.

Gloat gloat gloat


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and cloudy. Still a rather dull Sunday evening, but there is no snow, which is strange, and luckily, no wind or rain. So, we enjoyed the temps as high as 18C these past few days, and now are accepting more normal weather.


----------



## SINC

Back in the deep freeze this morning at -17° with the wind chill at -25°. Again, but short lived as the roller coaster weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with no wind as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -2C at just past 10PM. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and -1C temps at just past 1PM. A quiet day, with some overnight snow in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

While it is only -14° and overcast, the wind is howling and it feels much colder than the -22° wind chill EC claims. The RH at 78% is not helping either.


----------



## BReligion

I don't normally post in here... but cold... real cold in the office where I work. 48°F which I believe was about 8.8° C when I got in at 0830 

It's up to about 60° now 

BReligion


----------



## SINC

Hey BR, we like to read about the weather no matter where you are. Even if it's inside!


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C outside and +20C inside here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

BReligion said:


> I don't normally post in here... but cold... real cold in the office where I work. 48°F which I believe was about 8.8° C when I got in at 0830
> 
> It's up to about 60° now
> 
> BReligion



_Somewhere_ in the world I guess, maybe even Mongolia where I don't believe they heat their offices.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to -4C temps and 15cm of light snow. Luckily, with no wind the use of a snow blower will clear out the snow from the driveway.


----------



## SINC

-19° with the wind chill this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Editorial Cartoon | The Chronicle Herald

Sadly, all to true. Hopefully, we will get enough rain later this week to take away ALL of our snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C with some more overnight snow in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

-7° dropping to -13° overnight, but a nice day ahead tomorrow at +4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

We've risen to +4° now, our high for the day. but it will come at a price.


----------



## Dr.G.

20cm of snow has fallen overnight and it is still snowing. 0C so the snow is a bit heavy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C and still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° and a nice day ahead with a high of +5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies at 6PM


----------



## SINC

6° here and a gloomy week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and -3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible overhead.


----------



## SINC

Zero this morning with a high of 3° today and overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and -7C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -1C as we near 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice crescent moon with -6C temps.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high of -2° today and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +2C temps. A rather dull and quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +5C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and +4C.


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way up to -4° today with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +2C temps at 6AM


----------



## SINC

-12° and overcast but they say we shall make it to -3° today now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C this afternoon. A nice quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

-8° this morning on the way up to 2° later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -4C this morning. A dull quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Now -13° wit a revised high of 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow and rain being forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with snow and the hoped for rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-11° with a sunny high of -1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a morning of snow, an afternoon of sleet, we are now approaching evening with +6C temps and some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and +7C temps. Good to see some of our snow wash away down the street.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +8C with the rain and wind making it wild outside.


----------



## SINC

-7° with a high today of -3° before the cold returns tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +8C this morning. The winds and rain have finally stopped. Most of our snow is also gone ................ :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C temps. A bit of wind makes it feel like March rather than April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now with +6C temps. Still, it is good to see the snow disappear before we get some cold temps tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

What???????????????????????????

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-edmonton-alberta-canada-united-states/94321/


----------



## pm-r

Say Marc, just wondering if doxies use the same or similar names for their color??? ;-)


----------



## SINC

-7° and little change with a high tody of -5° with snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Say Marc, just wondering if doxies use the same or similar names for their color??? ;-)


Wild boar, black & tan, and red.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies with -5C temps at just past 9AM


----------



## SINC

Well, we got dumped on with about six inches on the ground so far and much more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we got dumped on with about six inches on the ground so far and much more to come.


Yuk. And with those temps, it won't be melting away anytime soon. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a chilly -7C.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk. And with those temps, it won't be melting away anytime soon. Stay safe, mon ami.


Yup and it continues to come down with a heavy snowfall warning to continue all day long.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, they are just warning of a further 25 cm of snow today on top of the 20 we got overnight.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well, we got dumped on with about six inches on the ground so far and much more to come.



It sounds just as bad as the miserable winter weather it's renown for and just as bad as it was in the mid-60's when my cousin had to endure it. 

Never again she said when she was able to move back to the southern west coast.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, they are just warning of a further 25 cm of snow today on top of the 20 we got overnight.



That's quite a dump of snow and sure exceeds their Snow Warning of a _*total*_ of 10-20CM!!! 

I think someone goofed in their calculations and estimate!!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yup and it continues to come down with a heavy snowfall warning to continue all day long.





SINC said:


> Yikes, they are just warning of a further 25 cm of snow today on top of the 20 we got overnight.


XX)


----------



## SINC

More snow today as the temp sits at -23° with a high today of -14°.


----------



## SINC

The rear patio yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> More snow today as the temp sits at -23° with a high today of -14°.





SINC said:


> The rear patio yesterday afternoon.


Yikes. At least the snow is dry. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -4C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes. At least the snow is dry. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


Actually quite the opposite as the snow is quite damp, heavy and packed with the RH at 82% this morning making it bone chilling cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually quite the opposite as the snow is quite damp, heavy and packed with the RH at 82% this morning making it bone chilling cold out there.


Wow. With temps that cold I would think the snow would be like dust. My wife, who grew up on Edmonton and Calgary, said she hated the days when the RH was high, since it was truly "bone chilling". Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. With temps that cold I would think the snow would be like dust. My wife, who grew up on Edmonton and Calgary, said she hated the days when the RH was high, since it was truly "bone chilling". Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


The people who clean our sidewalks and driveways normally use a snow blower as the normal snow is easily blown away. Yesterday three showed up with shovels and took more than an hour to shovel the heavy snow out of the way as the blowers would not even touch it.

And the RH is continuing to climb:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The people who clean our sidewalks and driveways normally use a snow blower as the normal snow is easily blown away. Yesterday three showed up with shovels and took more than an hour to shovel the heavy snow out of the way as the blowers would not even touch it.
> 
> And the RH is continuing to climb:


Amazing. Luckily, you did not have to tackle this on your own. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over, with +2C temps as we near 1PM.


----------



## SINC

RH now at 86% and still rising.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> RH now at 86% and still rising.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> RH now at 86% and still rising.



That level is rather familiar here. 

But at least it's warmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly +3C at just past 2PM due to strong winds from the east and off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy but mild +5C as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-22° with more snow and a high of -17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +10C as we near 8AM. A very atypical day .......... with snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine with +10C temps. With no snow on the ground it feels like April.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +5C at just past 10PM. Very quiet outside.


----------



## SINC

Just another week of snow, snow and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow on the way here in Lunenburg and most of Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just another week of snow, snow and more snow.



And I guess with our endless procession of rain, rain, wind and rain and more rain, your snow will just keep coming for a while longer along with the eastern flow of weather.

Actually it's getting to be a bit depressing here with little if any relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest forecast for this area of Nova Scotia is for 25cm of snow tonight and into tomorrow evening, whipped about by 90km/h winds.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Wait what is that sound cracking you ask?**Thank God not my iPhone
I am done falling - that is twice this season.. 
10 CMS on its way.


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> Wait what is that sound cracking you ask?**Thank God not my iPhone
> I am done falling - that is twice this season..
> 10 CMS on its way.


 Stay safe, md.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/maps/radar-current-future?lat=44.3762&lng=-64.3267

The wolves are at the door.


----------



## SINC

-19° and headed for a high of -12° with, yep, more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with 90km/h winds and 20cm of snow on the ground. A wild morning weather wise.


----------



## SINC

-29° with the wind chill and the deep freeze will continue right through Monday with lots more snow to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a beautiful full moon high in the western sky.


----------



## SINC

Our temp continues to drop as the moon shines brightly under clear skies.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to -35° under clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -5C temps as we slowly approach noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our temp continues to drop as the moon shines brightly under clear skies.



Just be thankful you're not up on that moon. COLD would be a huge understatement at night up there!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just be thankful you're not up on that moon. COLD would be a huge understatement at night up there!!!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -5C temps. All in all, it was a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A big bright full moon high in the eastern sky. Clear skies and -7C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -8C with clear skies, a bright full moon, as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

-27° with more snow.


----------



## SINC

Wind has lessened so only -20° with -25° wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam unlikely to see his shadow | The Chronicle Herald

Punxsutawney Phil in the United States, has been about 39 per cent accurate with his predictions.

Wiarton Willie in Ontario was only about 25 per cent correct, while Shubenacadie Sam has sported a 45 per cent accuracy rate.

We shall see. Currently it is +5C and cloudy at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we approach 9PM with rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at 10PM. A quiet night, so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C temps, with a flash freeze warning overnight as the temps plunge to -13C.


----------



## SINC

-27° and we got six inches of snow overnight with ore to come right through Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with no rain yet at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Well, I've heard it all now. This morning's TV weather has EC issuing a heavy snowfall warning for central Alberta for 20 to 30 more cm of snow today. Here's the thing. The warning includes Morinville, our neighbour just 12 km north of St. Albert, but not St. Albert.

Yeah riiigghhhtt, EC. You can now forecast an area of snowfall stopping what, about 10 km away from us?

Meanwhile, we will prepare for that snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> well, i've heard it all now. This morning's tv weather has ec issuing a heavy snowfall warning for central alberta for 20 to 30 more cm of snow today. Here's the thing. The warning includes morinville, our neighbour just 12 km north of st. Albert, but not st. Albert.
> 
> Yeah riiigghhhtt, ec. You can now forecast an area of snowfall stopping what, about 10 km away from us?
> 
> Meanwhile, we will prepare for that snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam predicts an early spring. Lucy the Lobster agrees | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Groundhog Day 2018: Mixed signals and a near escape - Windsor - CBC News

See Sam run. Run Sam Run.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain falling. Slowly, our snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 4PM. A bit of snow is in the forecast, with temps plunging to -14C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is now -1C at just past 7PM. Temps continue to drop quickly.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> It is now -1C at just past 7PM. Temps continue to drop quickly.


Yep, they sure do.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, they sure do.


 Now -7C as we near 10PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yep, they sure do.


You're welcome to some of the temperatures my son has been waking up to and walking his dogs:


----------



## SINC

Will the snow ever quit? This was the view out my office window when I got up around 2:20 a.m today as another eight inches dumped on us.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You're welcome to some of the temperatures my son has been waking up to and walking his dogs:


Only Molly, born last year in Finland, would go outside in temps like that. The doxies would refuse.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Will the snow ever quit? This was the view out my office window when I got up around 2:20 a.m today as another eight inches dumped on us.


Yuk. Reminds me of St. John's snow.  Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -12C this morning, with a beautiful nearly full moon high overhead in clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -10C at 11AM. A cold morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very windy with -9C temps at 2PM. The windchill makes my eyes hurt.  I would be dead by now if I lived in the Prairies.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and very windy with -9C temps at 2PM. The windchill makes my eyes hurt.  I would be dead by now if I lived in the Prairies.


The wind chill just won't quit.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind chill just won't quit.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with lots of sun but at least the winds have died down.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Will the snow ever quit? This was the view out my office window when I got up around 2:20 a.m today as another eight inches dumped on us.



Well, I guess it can be pretty and often eerily quiet and is maybe endurable as long as one has heat and food and electricity — and IF you don't have to go out anywhere. 

But I'll still prefer the rain here even if it has been almost non-stop since October sometime. Rather boring and depressing though I must say.

At least we have avoided the flooding and damage that some got hit with.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I guess it can be pretty and often eerily quiet and is maybe endurable as long as one has heat and food and electricity — and IF you don't have to go out anywhere.
> 
> But I'll still prefer the rain here even if it has been almost non-stop since October sometime. Rather boring and depressing though I must say.
> 
> At least we have avoided the flooding and damage that some got hit with.


Patrick, I too will take rain over snow any day. Lunenburg County is now under a "heavy rainfall and flooding watch" for Monday, with temps hitting +9C and over 25mm of rain in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -12C at just past 9PM. Should be a cold night and a cold morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, I too will take rain over snow any day. Lunenburg County is now under a "heavy rainfall and flooding watch" for Monday, with temps hitting +9C and over 25mm of rain in the forecast. We shall see.



On the other side of things, I guess it's harder to get flooding damage from an excess of snow, at least until it starts melting.

We have had similar rainfall warnings several times over just the last few weeks. Yes, it's wet, wet, wet…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> On the other side of things, I guess it's harder to get flooding damage from an excess of snow, at least until it starts melting.
> 
> We have had similar rainfall warnings several times over just the last few weeks. Yes, it's wet, wet, wet…


Well, we live on fairly high ground. Still, when 10 inches of snow melts away with warm temps and an inch or two of rain, the water has to go somewhere. The ground was frozen solid, so it ran downhill all the way.


----------



## pm-r

> Well, we live on fairly high ground.


We're in the same situation and on a rocky hill with very good drainage, but I feel for those who live in slow draining and flood prone areas.


----------



## SINC

Need I add anything more?


----------



## SINC

Now even worse as the forecast is calling for high winds by noon with bone chilling cold and blowing snow with blizzard conditions.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strong winds here this afternoon, but with +4C temps it is not bitterly cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We're in the same situation and on a rocky hill with very good drainage, but I feel for those who live in slow draining and flood prone areas.


Yes, as do I, Patrick.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now even worse as the forecast is calling for high winds by noon with bone chilling cold and blowing snow with blizzard conditions.



Not good but a good day to stay warm and comfy _*indoors*_.

Is this a day to relax in the "man cave" and watch "*THE*_ game_" as they seem to call it.

Not this guy thanks. 

Boring…., boring…, boring…, and how on Earth can it take _*four %$&% hours*_ to play a _*ONE hour*_ game.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not good but a good day to stay warm and comfy _*indoors*_.
> 
> Is this a day to relax in the "man cave" and watch "*THE*_ game_" as they seem to call it.
> 
> Not this guy thanks.
> 
> Boring…., boring…, boring…, and how on Earth can it take _*four %$&% hours*_ to play a _*ONE hour*_ game.


Agreed, Patrick. I might watch the highlights tomorrow, but will not bother to watch any of the game, especially NOT the halftime show. I was in grade six the last time the Eagles won, so I guess I shall hope they win today.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Not good but a good day to stay warm and comfy _*indoors*_.
> 
> Is this a day to relax in the "man cave" and watch "*THE*_ game_" as they seem to call it.
> 
> Not this guy thanks.
> 
> Boring…., boring…, boring…, and how on Earth can it take _*four %$&% hours*_ to play a _*ONE hour*_ game.


While I will be in the man cave watching TV, it won't be an NFL game. Instead I will be watching the fun to be had at the Waste Management Phoenix Open golf tourney where my old guy Phil is still in the running.


----------



## pm-r

> Now even worse as the forecast is calling for high winds by noon with bone chilling cold and blowing snow with blizzard conditions.



BTW: Came across these and thought of you and my son and the cold but rather than playing the game, I'm wondering if the photo was taken at the Edmonton Airport or a passenger just arriving from Hawaii etc. and just not dressed appropriately fot the northern weather.

The other is just good advice I guess not to eat one's Ramen outside in such cold temperatures!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> BTW: Came across these and thought of you and my son and the cold but rather than playing the game, I'm wondering if the photo was taken at the Edmonton Airport or a passenger just arriving from Hawaii etc. and just not dressed appropriately fot the northern weather.
> 
> The other is just good advice I guess not to eat one's Ramen outside in such cold temperatures!!!


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

A much warmer morning, if you call this warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild morning. Pouring rain until about 7AM, and now roaring winds, with gusts over 120km/h. All of our snow is now gone, due to the rain and the +9C temps at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind and rain have stopped, only to be replaced by fog and +10C temps. ALL of our snow is gone.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A much warmer morning, if you call this warm.



Well, I guess that's slowly getting a tiny bit closer to T-Shirt weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have plunged here in Lunenburg, NS to +2C with clear skies. Nine hours ago I thought that the windows were going to blow into my house. Gusts hit 122km/h here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -5C temps as we near 6AM.


----------



## SINC

-28° and we will struggle to get to -17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with cloudy skies as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and +1C as we expect some snow and rain later tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

A warm -20° as we rise to -14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at we approach 6AM, with some rain on the way later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a couple of inches of snow and now it is +2C and raining at about 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-16° and with a high today of -17° we've been there, done that.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and the wind and rain have finally died down a bit. A balmy morning outside. Feels like April.


----------



## SINC

The cold still grips us at -26° with a high today of -11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with clear skies and a nice crescent moon high in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Dang it sure is staying cold at -29° this morning, but supposed to warm up to -12° by afternoon, we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C this morning. A nice day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Dang it sure is staying cold at -29° this morning, but supposed to warm up to -12° by afternoon, we shall see.




Either temp would be way too cold for this guy thanks!!!

Not good for many either and possibly dangerous for some.


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> Dang it sure is staying cold at -29° this morning, but supposed to warm up to -12° by afternoon, we shall see.


Now I remember .... that's why we left St Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C as we near 4PM


----------



## SINC

18m2 said:


> Now I remember .... that's why we left St Albert.


Yep, and it gets worse. City crews started residential snow removal this week for the first time in TWO years. And only because the snow pack had reached 9 inches in depth


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, and it gets worse. City crews started residential snow removal this week for the first time in TWO years. And only because the snow pack had reached 9 inches in depth


----------



## pm-r

Now this is a bit unnerving and we'd sure like to know what they know that we don't and no ice/cold/snow weather warnings that I can find…

The municipality truck was out spraying the local roads near our house with their deicer liquid around 12 o'clock and now at 2:30pm, a private contractor was just out with his truck spreading salt on the relative steep strata's private driveway that goes past our house.

What gives. But one forecast does say 1C for overnight temp so maybe some chance of heavy frost or ??? But salt and deicer??? Hmmm…???

Seems a bit odd and overkill…


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +4C temps. Lots of rain is in the forecast for overnight and all day tomorrow. Still, there is nothing to shovel, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## SINC

A brief respite at a high of -9° today before we plunge back down to -25° tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C as we near 6PM. Today was a mix of light rain and even some sunshine. Tomorrow shall be the day of heavy rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +7C at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +7C as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

-12° with the wind chill at -22° and that will drop to near -30° as we plunge to -20° by this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with little wind and a pouring rain falling straight down. Feels more like early April than early Feb.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C as we near 11AM. The rain has stopped and there is no wind, so I was able to open up a window or two to let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to +6C with a light rain starting to fall. Time to close all the windows once again.


----------



## SINC

The unrelenting cold has returned, now at -32°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +12C at just past 7AM. With no rain, we are able to turn off the furnace and open up some windows for some fresh air. This April-like weather won't last, but it is nice to enjoy it while we can.


----------



## SINC

Our roller coaster ride weather continues as it is now -31° wind chill and +3° with rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our roller coaster ride weather continues as it is now -31° wind chill and +3° with rain tomorrow.


+3C will be nice, but any melting of snow will only then freeze.  Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

11.4C in my front yard according to my digital outdoor thermometer. Cloudy, but the sun is trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## pm-r

> 11.4C in my front yard according to my digital outdoor thermometer.



I bought a small indoor/outdoor temp/humidity digital instrument last year but had started looking at all the various and much more elaborate weather stations, then I ran across our local University's weather site that has multiple reporting stations very close to our home, so I just use them for more details and save a bunch of $$$:

Bayside Middle School - 1/4 - 1/2 a kilometer away at most
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School

Brentwood Elementary School - about a kilometer away
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School

and Butchart Gardens - less than a kilometer away 
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Butchart Gardens

I don't know if other areas of Canada have a similar setups one can access.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I bought a small indoor/outdoor temp/humidity digital instrument last year but had started looking at all the various and much more elaborate weather stations, then I ran across our local University's weather site that has multiple reporting stations very close to our home, so I just use them for more details and save a bunch of $$$:
> 
> Bayside Middle School - 1/4 - 1/2 a kilometer away at most
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School
> 
> Brentwood Elementary School - about a kilometer away
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School
> 
> and Butchart Gardens - less than a kilometer away
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Butchart Gardens
> 
> I don't know if other areas of Canada have a similar setups one can access.


I find this site, located less than 2km from my house, accurate for the rain forecast. The digital thermometer (Oregon Scientific) very accurate for outside temps in my front garden.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently +6C at just past 4PM. Starting to slowly get back to more normal mid-Feb. temps .............. without the snow.


----------



## SINC

What a week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> What a week ahead.


A true mixed bag of weather, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C as we near 3PM. All in all, a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

A nice forecast for us for the next week ............ and with NO snow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+3 above zero for us today. Lots of snow melting, but you can also see how treacherous the ice is going to be when it freezes again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +3 above zero for us today. Lots of snow melting, but you can also see how treacherous the ice is going to be when it freezes again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

2° out there and it has been raining since about 2:00 yesterday. The roads are a skting rink and the temperature will fall to -14° by this afternoon making matters worse.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C temps. A quiet and dull day.


----------



## SINC

What a morning. Ice every where, winds at 30 gusting to 50 blowing the snow every where and temps falling to -18° by afternoon. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> what a morning. Ice every where, winds at 30 gusting to 50 blowing the snow every where and temps falling to -18° by afternoon. Brrr.


 xx)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +3C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> xx)


And now this:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> What a morning. Ice every where, winds at 30 gusting to 50 blowing the snow every where and temps falling to -18° by afternoon. Brrr.





SINC said:


> And now this:



Looking at some of the traffic webcams around Edmonton and your area it looks like a good sensible time to just stay home and off the roads if one can.

And never a valid reason that one can't. Some of those roads look rather nasty and ready to do nasty things to any vehicle with wheels.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and cloudy at just past 3PM.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Looking at some of the traffic webcams around Edmonton and your area it looks like a good sensible time to just stay home and off the roads if one can.
> 
> And never a valid reason that one can't. Some of those roads look rather nasty and ready to do nasty things to any vehicle with wheels.


Well, I had to get emergency supplies and had to venture out in the storm. The trip was only one km each way, but I had it in 4 x 4 so the vehicle handled it without issue.

Good thing the beer store is that close.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +4C with a light drizzle falling as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at just past 10PM, with some early morning fog headed our way.


----------



## SINC

Back in the deep freeze at -26° on the way up to -7° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +5C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun is now shining with +6C temps. All in all, a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +4C this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +7C at just past 5AM. Still feeling like April.


----------



## SINC

A warmer day at -5°, our high for this day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +7C with a light rain now falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and +8C at just past 1PM. A very quiet and dull day ............ which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and the temps are just under +7C at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +4C at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C as we near 6AM. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and -3C. A fine afternoon.


We’re around 1c here. Expecting some rain and on Monday and Tuesday temps in the 15c. Loved the Bag Pipe Banjo piece in SAP......who’d have thought that the worlds most annoying instruments would sound that good together :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> We’re around 1c here. Expecting some rain and on Monday and Tuesday temps in the 15c. Loved the Bag Pipe Banjo piece in SAP......who’d have thought that the worlds most annoying instruments would sound that good together :lmao:


:lmao::clap::lmao: I agree. A "match made in heaven" .


----------



## SINC

-22° and we will struggle to get to -14° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some snow on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

At 5AM when I took my dogs outside, there was no snow on the ground. I just finished clearing most of my driveway of the five inches of snow that fell from 6AM to 1PM. It is now +2C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover. Tomorrow we may get sunshine and +5C temps and on Tuesday, +10C and rain. Strange winter here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -2C. Should be a nice sunny day tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-22° with a high of 8° and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A crisp -4C with clear skies. Sunshine is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +1C at just past 10AM. A fine day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-20° with a high of -14°. And more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +5C as our snow from Sunday slowly melts away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +6C with a light drizzle falling. Still, it is taking more and more of our snow away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now we are just over an unexpected +8C as we near 1PM. Starting to feel like April once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +6C this evening. With some sunshine and +12C temps in the forecast for tomorrow, the last remaining bits of snow will melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some light rain falling as we approach 10PM. Hopefully, I shall wake up to find no more snow on my property. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Clear and still very old at -23° with a high of -7° Wednesday becoming much colder if the wind gets up like normal, but calm now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and foggy this morning. All is very still outside.


----------



## SINC

A SSW wind at 7 kph has dropped us to -26° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A SSW wind at 7 kph has dropped us to -26° now.


 XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very foggy this morning at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with the fog lifting at 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

We never got any sun today, but it did hit +12C this afternoon, which took away the last of our snow. It is now +10.5C and will plunge to 0C by dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +10C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

We went from cloudy and +12C at midnight to crystal clear skies and +2C this morning. Quite the change.


----------



## SINC

-9° with wind chill at -13° and a high today of -6° with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C as we near 2PM. Sitting out in the sunshine and I could feel some real warmth on my face. Spring is coming soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to +6C by 3PM. Now, some clouds have drifted on in and blocked the sunshine, so we are down to +5C. Still, it has been a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C temps as we inch towards midnight.


----------



## SINC

-19° with more snow today and a high of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

The winds are making it feel bitterly cold again today with the chill at -23°, up from -28° a few hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over now, with -1C temps and the chance of some snow flurries and rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and it feels as if snow is on the way. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° and with that being our high for the day, we've nowhere to go. And oh yeah, more snow possible later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we near 9AM. We got a dusting of overnight snow, which is now slowly melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C at just past 11AM. All of our overnight snow is now gone. Each day we creep closer to Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +9C at just past 2PM. A windy Spring-like day.


----------



## SINC

-2° now, but the breeze is chill and makes it feel like -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is upon us with +5C temps and clear skies above.


----------



## SINC

-10° headed up to 0° with snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clear skies and a nice sunrise just starting to develop.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C right now. A fine Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling. Rain is forecast for midnight, so by dawn, hopefully, all of this snow will be gone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain at just past 6AM. The 2cm of overnight snow is now being washed away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C at noon. Even the snow on the grass is slowly melting away.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning with flurries and a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +5C as we near 6PM. Should be a nice sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and +3C. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

-7° on the way up to +3° today with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C as we near 4PM. Feels like Spring is in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a beautiful sunset forming at about 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C. Feeling more and more like Spring these days .............. at least here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

-11° with a high today of +2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +7C in full sunshine. I am starting to look around my property for the first crocus popping up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and an amazing and unexpected +12C as we near 2PM. My neighbor's daffodils are starting to come up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with +5C temps. Might get a bit of rain tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some rain on the way later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling at just past noon. Still, there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Well, it looks like Alberta is in for a wallop with storm warnings covering the entire province accompanied by high winds and blowing snow with limited visibility. Hit the grocery store and the beer store this morning and am good to go till Monday. Have at er, storm!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, it looks like Alberta is in for a wallop with storm warnings covering the entire province accompanied by high winds and blowing snow with limited visibility. Hit the grocery store and the beer store this morning and am good to go till Monday. Have at er, storm!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with rain at 6PM, which should last until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C but the rain has let up a bit.


----------



## SINC

Not here as of now, but it is close.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some sun breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

We are now surrounded by this system, yet not one flake has fallen here yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C at just past noon. Shaping up to be a nice pre-Spring day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We are now surrounded by this system, yet not one flake has fallen here yet.


We even got a few large flakes mixed in with the heavy rainfall earlier this morning as you can see in that radar map we're getting some mostly heavy rain.

Raw and damp cold and just reaching 2C now @ 9am as well.

The windy gale force winds of the last few days have finished and heading East or somewhere else I guess. Luckily we were generally sheltered this time as we often are.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with sunshine and winds starting to gust up to 60km/h at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

This hour's hot and cold spots ...

Hot spot in Canada: 8.9 °C CFB Greenwood, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -35.5 °C Paulatuk Airport, NT


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C . A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

Although the dire warnings continue for days now, we only got a skiff of snow so far this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very windy this morning.


----------



## SINC

-10° this morning and the snow has finally arrived with about two inches now on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -10° this morning and the snow has finally arrived with about two inches now on the ground.


There goes an early Spring for you, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a bit of sun at 2PM. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a nice nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Well, we easily got another foot of snow in a 24 hour period ending last night about 9:00 p.m. Those blocks in the concrete wall are a full six inches high.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we easily got another foot of snow in a 24 hour period ending last night about 9:00 p.m. Those blocks in the concrete wall are a full six inches high.


Wow! Good thing you don't have to do the shoveling. I hear Calgary got pounded as well. Stay safe mon ami.

Record snowfall in Calgary as winter storm sweeps over Alberta - Calgary - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, windy and +3C as we near 7AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and +4C temps as we near 11AM. A dull Sunday ............ but no complaints here. Nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +4C with the winds picking up strength once again. Interesting to see the leaves that were not raked up in the Fall swirling around my driveway and backyard. Still, better than seeing snow swirl around the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C, cloudy and still windy at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -17° right now with a high tomorrow of -7°. The good news is we will be at +7° by the weekend as the spring melt begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some sun and wind to start us on our week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C at just past noon. Starting to feel like April once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and sunny at 3PM. Clouds are starting to drift in so that will be our high for the day. Some rain is in the forecast for the next couple of days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have plunged to +2C at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C. Should be a rather uneventful day.


----------



## SINC

-21° with a high today of -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and windy with +2C temps. Another dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, I knew it could not last much longer. Snow/sleet/rain are all in the forecast for Wed. night until Sunday evening. Should be a grand old mess. Still, there is nothing currently on the ground and the lawns are all thawed so that will be a help with some of the run off. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-19° with a high today of -4° on the way up to double digit temps this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C with some snow and rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a bit of sun. Might have 10cm of snow on the ground by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C temps, with 15cm of snow on the way tonight.


----------



## SINC

-17° on the way to -5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at 430PM. Much of the snow this morning is now gone ............. with more on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy skies. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Still a cool morning, but things are looking up.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we near 10AM. All of our snow is gone with a bit more in store for us this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some wet snow falling as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C at just past 9PM. Some wet snow might be in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-13° this morning with a high of +5° today and the month long spring melt has finally begun.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and sunny. This should take away all of the snow that fell yesterday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now, but with +6C temps as we near noon, almost all of yesterday's snow is gone. Bring on Spring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

-4° on the way to +3° today as the melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C temps. A fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +5C as we near 5PM. It is good to see the sun this high in the sky at this hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly +1C at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-6° with a high today of +5°. Here is a look at how much melted yesterday.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -6° with a high today of +5°. Here is a look at how much melted yesterday.




That must be a nice relief to finally get to see some glimpses of terra firma for a change.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That must be a nice relief to finally get to see some glimpses of terra firma for a change.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, no argument it is nice. As for terra firma, none. Not yet. Maybe in two or three weeks. 

Take a look after yesterday's thaw:


----------



## pm-r

As I said, a _*glimpse*_, like some small patches around the picnic table and the driveway and path on the last shot.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a nice sunset slowly forming in the west.


----------



## SINC

-4° and headed up to +2° today will slow the melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

A raging blizzard outside with 110km/h winds coming from the northeast. 0C temps, so the snow is heavy.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A raging blizzard outside with 110km/h winds coming from the northeast. 0C temps, so the snow is heavy.




Yuk!!

White Point Beach is just a bunch of white sea foam and snow:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/

And the harbor is a blurry whiteout and tossed about boat of what one can see:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yuk!!
> 
> White Point Beach is just a bunch of white sea foam and snow:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
> 
> And the harbor is a blurry whiteout and tossed about boat of what one can see:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


The snow has gotten heavier but the winds have died down a bit to about 90km/h. XX) XX)


----------



## SINC

Well, any melting that reduced snow level somewhat will now be replaced with more snow. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a wild night and morning weather-wise, with power out for 16 hours, it is now windy but sunny with +5C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is shining a bit, and the temps are +6C ............ but the winds are so strong with sustained forces that I can hardly stand up outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with +3C temps ........... and finally a bit less wind.


----------



## SINC

-4° and snow today. And tomorrow too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +4C at 10AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and sunny. Still a quiet afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now -4°, wind chill -8°, high +1°, more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +3C morning. Rather dull .......... but no snow and no wind!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and +5C. Still a dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with the temps dipping to +2C. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

'Tis the weekend so it must be snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 0C with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but with some sunshine to make this a nice day.


----------



## SINC

A huge system is advancing towards us from the southeast and will arrive by mid afternoon with snow for the next two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A huge system is advancing towards us from the southeast and will arrive by mid afternoon with snow for the next two days.


XX) Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -1C at just past 5PM


----------



## SINC

-2° with a high of -1° means little change but more snow today as that big system continues to circle over us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C this morning, with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible. Should be a nice sunny day today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny. Turning out to be a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very sunny as we near 4PM. That might be our high for the day. Still, it was a nice day to be outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +2C and very sunny as we near 4PM. That might be our high for the day. Still, it was a nice day to be outside.



Things look a bit more normal there today and White beach is much calmer than the other strong stormy day, and I even had to turn up my volume to hear the surf breaking:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Things look a bit more normal there today and White beach is much calmer than the other strong stormy day, and I even had to turn up my volume to hear the surf breaking:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

-8° on the ay to +2° with the risk of snow daily through Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with lots of sunshine. Three years ago today there were chest high drifts of snow in my backyard and driveway. Today ............. not a bit of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C with clear skies. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-2° with a high of +5° and another day of snow. Wet, heavy snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very sunny this morning. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -2° with a high of +5° and another day of snow. Wet, heavy snow.


  That is the worst kind especially if you then get some freezing temps to freeze it solid.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with crystal clear skies, a nice crescent moon overhead, and a fine night ahead of us. This time tomorrow, all bets are off.


----------



## SINC

Just watched the TV weather. 15 cm of snow by Friday. Crap!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just watched the TV weather. 15 cm of snow by Friday. Crap!


For you or us? 10-20cm for us by Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy -2C this morning. Loads of stars are visible. Quite the display in the sky.


----------



## SINC

One would think that snow would be over by now, but nooooo . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with snow and rain in the forecast for tonight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html?id=XGO

This storm is bigger than our province.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we near 9PM. The precip should start at rain then switch to snow by dawn.


----------



## SINC

Here are a couple os shots taken today of the results of a daily melt for 10 days in a row now of plus 3° to plus 10° temperatures. The ground is frozen so deep that the snow melts and forms ice beneath and the melt stops or slows to very tiny bits per day. This is why it takes a full month for snow to melt every spring and some in the east where the ground never fully freezes, do not understand the concept.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. At least, Don, your road is clear of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to snow at 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Well, here we go again . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snow as we near 1PM. About just over 10cm has fallen so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snowfall really picked up at 1PM and is only now slowing down a bit. At least 25cm has fallen.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light flurry activity this morning.


----------



## SINC

Same thing here, just light flurries but our weather warning continues for 15 cm of snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same thing here, just light flurries but our weather warning continues for 15 cm of snow today.


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as we approach noon. A bit of the snow is starting to melt.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some sun breaking through the cloud cover, helping to start the melting process of yesterday's snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C. Might get some snow flurries overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

-1° and up to +2° and finally a day without snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at about 9AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C temps as we near 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Three days later an not much progress with temps in the 4° and above range. Melting is a very slow progress when a late spring occurs.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Three days later an not much progress with temps in the 4° and above range. Melting is a very slow progress when a late spring occurs.


Still,your streets are clear of snow. That is a plus. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some random snow flurries.


----------



## pm-r

> Melting is a very slow progress when a late spring occurs.



And I would imagine a lot of people want it that way and help spare them of serious flooding.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. A quiet way to start Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy. A very dull and quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

At -4° no melt today and it continues to go so very slowly.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are hoping that next week's sun and rain and warm temps will take away ALL of the snow here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Hopefully, by Easter Sunday, all of our snow will be gone. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html
> 
> Hopefully, by Easter Sunday, all of our snow will be gone. We shall see.


Hopefully, by three weeks after Easter Sunday, all of our snow will be gone. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Hopefully, by three weeks after Easter Sunday, all of our snow will be gone. We shall see.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a chilly -2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C as we approach 3PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and +4° as our very slow melt continues with a foot and a half of snow remains on most lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sunny and +4° as our very slow melt continues with a foot and a half of snow remains on most lawns.


You need some rain to speed up the melting process, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

If this forecast holds up to be true, all of our snow will be gone by the weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with two inches of fresh snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast with two inches of fresh snow on the ground.


You folks just can't catch a break in the weather re the onset of a real Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +7C. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Briefly hit +10C in full sunshine at 3PM. Now, some clouds have drifted on in and the temps have fallen back to +9C.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light drizzle falling. More and more snow is slowly melting away.


----------



## SINC

-10° with more snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -10° with more snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +6C temps. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It briefly hit +10 at 3PM. It has since dropped to +9C. Still, most of our snow is now gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +4C temps. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +10C. Spring is in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to +14C in full sunshine at 3PM. Now it has dipped a bit to just over12C as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is now high up in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

-17° on the way up all the way to -11° today. Some spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with a light rain falling as we near 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and foggy now.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog seems to be lifting and it is up to +11C at we inch towards 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> The fog seems to be lifting and it is up to +11C at we inch towards 3PM.


Nice. Here it is currently -19° with the sind chill, quite a difference.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice. Here it is currently -19° with the sind chill, quite a difference.


XX) Still +10C here and starting to get foggy again.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing +8C as we inch towards midnight. No wind and a few windows have been open all day to let in some fresh air. The furnace is off so we are heating the house naturally.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild +8C as we approach 5AM. Should be a nice day ahead of us. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-24° with the return of winter and we will struggle to get to -7° today with more snow. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -24° with the return of winter and we will struggle to get to -7° today with more snow. Sigh.


Sadly, it could be worse.

'Volatile' Sask. spring brings record lows as cold as â€“39 C | CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C as we near 10AM


----------



## SINC

We are in an arctic vortex for the next week with very cold temps. It should be in the low double digits by April.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are in an arctic vortex for the next week with very cold temps. It should be in the low double digits by April.


XX) Is this normal for early April?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +8C. Nice to see the sun and blue sky once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a nice sunset slowly forming in the west as we near 7PM


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> XX) Is this normal for early April?


Nope, we should be about +10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, we should be about +10°.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and a beautiful Blue Passover full moon high up in the southwestern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy +6C at just past 10AM. A quiet Easter Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!

https://globalnews.ca/news/4116700/...?utm_source=GlobalCalgary&utm_medium=Facebook


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy but with +11C temps at 3PM it is feeling like Spring is here.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and cloudy at just past 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a nearly full moon shining brightly in the southwestern sky.


----------



## SINC

Temperatures for the first week of April normally range between 8 and 10°, but as you can see we are far below average all week long as that arctic vortex continues to hold spring at bay. We still have a couple of feet of snow on lawns, as you can also see below, that will take most of the month to melt if it ever warms up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Temperatures for the first week of April normally range between 8 and 10°, but as you can see we are far below average all week long as that arctic vortex continues to hold spring at bay. We still have a couple of feet of snow on lawns, as you can also see below, that will take most of the month to melt if it ever warms up.


Your streets have a coating of snow. That could be troublesome if it melts a bit in the sunshine and then freezes overnight. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at just past 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C at just past 10AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now with +8C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-17° as we struggle to get to -7° for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +7C at just past 9AM. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +8C now as we near 1PM. I actually see clumps of grass starting to grow. Won't be long until I have to bring out the lawnmower. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to cloud over with +6C temps at just past 5PM. Rain should be falling by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with rain clouds starting to drift on in at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling. It is forecast to keep falling all day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Stiill bitterly cold at -11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and very foggy at 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy with temps now at +10C.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still foggy with temps now at +10C.



And quite thick in some places and quite windy as well it looks like in others, and it looks a lot colder than 10C.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And quite thick in some places and quite windy as well it looks like in others, and it looks a lot colder than 10C.


Yes, it was thick fog in places and windy, but it is now raining with +10C temps. Nothing to shovel is all I care.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunder and lightening with pouring rain and +12C temps. Very strange.


----------



## SINC

Brrr, -19° with a high of -12° and more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C temps with very strong winds and very sunny.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Brrr, -19° with a high of -12° and more snow today.



Yikes!! Enough already.

Are you supposed to make some sort of sacrifice to the weather Gods for them to send some decent weather for a change or something??? 

That's too much and too cold and snowy for this guy and I think I'd consider moving to some milder climate area. The almost continual rain and cool temps in our area is really starting to wear thin even if some spring flowers and trees are blooming.

But as Marc says, at least it doesn't need to be shoveled. But some shoveling in some interior BC areas etc. needed to fill the sandbags it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes!! Enough already.
> 
> Are you supposed to make some sort of sacrifice to the weather Gods for them to send some decent weather for a change or something???
> 
> That's too much and too cold and snowy for this guy and I think I'd consider moving to some milder climate area. The almost continual rain and cool temps in our area is really starting to wear thin even if some spring flowers and trees are blooming.
> 
> But as Marc says, at least it doesn't need to be shoveled. But some shoveling in some interior BC areas etc. needed to fill the sandbags it seems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and very windy with +6C temps.


----------



## SINC

@#$^&* winter will just not end. This is ridiculous for Aril 5. And look what the headline is in the lower right of the top image.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> @#$^&* winter will just not end. This is ridiculous for Aril 5. And look what the headline is in the lower right of the top image.


May?!!!!??? XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Some wet snow flurries and then rain are in the forecast for overnight. Currently +1C at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> @#$^&* winter will just not end. …



Another similar story…


----------



## SINC

April 6. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and sunny a we inch towards 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> another similar story…


:-(


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and sunny at 530PM. Might try to BBQ tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The bitter cold is relentless. -26 again tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The bitter cold is relentless. -26 again tonight.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C just after 8PM. Snow and then rain is in the forecast for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at about 11PM, with a light snow falling. Rain is on the radar, expected to start at midnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-20° on the wy to -7° today. Still 16° colder than normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C this morning, with a light rain falling. We received about an inch of snow overnight, but that will hopefully be gone by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to +7C at about 3PM to melt away all of our snow. It has since fallen back to +6C at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and overcast this morning, with some rain or snow in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-15° with a high of -3° with more snow today. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some snow/rain mix in the forecast. We shall see which shortly.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light wet snow has been falling all afternoon. We have a few inches of snow on all the lawns, but since it is +1C, nothing is on the roads or in the driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow still falling. Guess we will have to wait until next week for Spring to actually start. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C. The skies are crystal clear now, and we got about 3 inches of snow overall yesterday. Hopefully, this week's sun and possible rain will wash it all away. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-8° with a high of 4° today, but two more days of snow on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 9AM with lots of sun to start the snow melting.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/

What a difference 24 hours make here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A chilly -2C. The skies are crystal clear now, and we got about 3 inches of snow overall yesterday. Hopefully, this week's sun and possible rain will wash it all away. We shall see.



It seems odd to see the snow there now in the webcam shots.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems odd to see the snow there now in the webcam shots.


Move the timeframe tab all the way to the left. This is what we experienced, and now, with the sun out, the snow is slowly melting away.

The sun cleared away all the snow in my driveway. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Wish we could say the same. Today I shot this pic showing the large amount of snow we still have on the ground with more on the way this week. The frost line is still over three feet deep and three weeks behind even beginning to melt. There is still two feet of snow on local lawns. Only the warm surfaces that retian heat overnight allow daytime melting like roads and sidewalks are snow free.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wish we could say the same. Today I shot this pic showing the large amount of snow we still have on the ground with more on the way this week. The frost line is still over three feet deep and three weeks behind even beginning to melt. There is still two feet of snow on local lawns. Only the warm surfaces that retian heat overnight allow daytime melting like roads and sidewalks are snow free.


Yuk. About half of our snow from yesterday melted away today. Hopefully, the rest will melt away in the +5C temps and sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just. More. Winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very sunny. Should be another day of melting snow. Good riddance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just. More. Winter.





SINC said:


> Today I shot this pic showing the large amount of snow we still have on the ground with more on the way this week.




Well, at least you got one brief interruption with a nicer sunny blue sky day to take the photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, at least you got one brief interruption with a nicer sunny blue sky day to take the photo.


Yes, Molly is sadly watching the last of the snow melt away in our backyard. As well, song birds are enjoying the sunshine and blue skies once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +5C temps at just before 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Another day of little melt and way too cold winds that make it uncomfortable to be outside. Did I mention more snow tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> another day of little melt and way too cold winds that make it uncomfortable to be outside. Did i mention more snow tonight?


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and sunny still as we near 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Forecast now is for 4 to 6 cm by morning. Sigh!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forecast now is for 4 to 6 cm by morning. Sigh!


 Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Winter just won't let up for you folks.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Winter just won't let up for you folks.


Yep, we have a couple of cm down as of now, with more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C. Hopefully, this will melt away the last bits of our snow for the rest of the year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +8C as we near 3PM. All of the weekend snow has melted away and the grass is again starting to grow in spots.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a nice sunset forming in the west as we near 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and very sunny. Should be another nice Spring day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yet another gloomy below zero day in store as winter continues its strangle hold on us with more snow to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to cloud over with +9C temps. Might get some overnight rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Continued gloom with snow on five of the next six days. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some rain in the forecast for overnight, along with +12C temps in sunshine tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with rain and very strong winds this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C as we near 10AM. At least the rain and strong winds have stopped.


----------



## SINC

No words. Or as the locals now refer to it: January 103rd.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> no words. Or as the locals now refer to it: January 103rd.


  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun is visible with +12C temps as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No words. Or as the locals now refer to it: January 103rd.


You folks made the news. 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...rta-below-seasonal-conditions-continue/99294/


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun came out and it hit +15C at about 330PM. A fine Spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain starting to fall as we inch towards 5AM.


----------



## SINC

The snow just will not let up.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The snow just will not let up.


As well, you are not getting any real warming trends to melt away some of your snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +7C, but the rain has stopped and it is starting to clear a bit. Might get some sunshine today. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The snow just will not let up.




Good grief, what's up Don??

Some temperatures actually above the freezing point and a glimmer of hope for some sunshine as well for your area on Thursday???


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C at just past 6PM. A quiet and dull day all day. With the ice storms in ON, this is a blessing.


----------



## SINC

A rather dull week ahead, but then suddenly . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A rather dull week ahead, but then suddenly . . .


Wow. There goes your snow. Hello Spring!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +6C as we near 2PM. A very quiet and dull Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nearly 1,200 crashes reported in Toronto area as wintry weather blasts region | CBC News

Yikes!!! Rough weather in the GTA.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy +4C at just past 9PM


----------



## macintosh doctor

wow, it is so bad in GTA.. i have barricaded myself indoors since friday for the weekend.. have eaten through our canned goods and junk food. lol 
i have reverted to praying that School is not cancelled Monday..


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> wow, it is so bad in GTA.. i have barricaded myself indoors since friday for the weekend.. have eaten through our canned goods and junk food. lol
> i have reverted to praying that School is not cancelled Monday..


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## macintosh doctor

Dr.G. said:


> Stay safe, mon ami.


thank you.. I hope it melts by 20% Monday - rumors of 6c..


----------



## Dr.G.

macintosh doctor said:


> thank you.. I hope it melts by 20% Monday - rumors of 6c..


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Here we go again and we are included:

Calgary could see a month’s worth of snow in just over 24 hours

https://globalnews.ca/news/4146213/calgary-could-see-a-months-worth-of-snow-in-just-over-24-hours/


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here we go again and we are included:
> 
> Calgary could see a month’s worth of snow in just over 24 hours
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4146213/calgary-could-see-a-months-worth-of-snow-in-just-over-24-hours/


----------



## SINC

While no snow has reached here at 0°, the radar shows it just crossing the Montana border as it moves northward.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy day with +5C temps at 2PM. Lots of rain in the forecast for later today and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

We are at our high for the day at -1° with six inces of snow on the ground again and more on the way for most of today. 

This shot taken last night about 6:00 with about half that amount fallen. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are at our high for the day at -1° with six inces of snow on the ground again and more on the way for most of today.
> 
> This shot taken last night about 6:00 with about half that amount fallen. Sigh.


Don, Winter just does not seem to want you folks to enjoy any Spring. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and strong winds this morning, with +7C temps as we near 11AM. The rain might let up by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind has died down a bit and the rain is slowly stopping as we approach 2PM. Temps are up to +11C so that is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and very foggy.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-3° on the way up to 9° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with clouds and a bit of fog. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +9C temps as we near noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -3° on the way up to 9° in the sunshine today.



Did someone finally make a mistake in your forecast???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at just past 8PM. Clear skies and a nice sunset in the west.


----------



## SINC

A pretty good week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +12C. A grand morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A pretty good week ahead.


Well, there goes your snow until next Winter. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds have rolled in but the temps are now +13C. Might get some rain this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and the afternoon and evening rains have stopped.


----------



## SINC

90% of our snow is now gone after nearly a month of plus temps and all will be gone by the middle of next week. Snow in ths shade of homes will take another couple of weeks to melt from the north side lawns and patios.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 90% of our snow is now gone after nearly a month of plus temps and all will be gone by the middle of next week. Snow in ths shade of homes will take another couple of weeks to melt from the north side lawns and patios.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C temps at just past 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and cloudy as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +6C at 6PM


----------



## SINC

A wet weeend for us, but worth the wait for next weeks offering.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +9C. The buds are out on the trees and I have to gas up my lawn mower, so I guess Spring is here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A wet weeend for us, but worth the wait for next weeks offering.



Nice to see all those large minus temps and snow icons finally disappear I'll bet.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +7C temps as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +12C temps. A fine Sunday Spring day to be outside and doing yard work after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 15C this afternoon. I am out in a tee shirt and shorts doing some light gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and still very sunny. The close of a great Spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 9C at 8PM as my wife and I sat outside and watched a beautiful sunset.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as just before 10AM. Should be another nice Spring day here in Lunenburg, We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 14C. Time go get the BBQ going once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at just past 9PM. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C as we near 10AM. Going to mow the lawn for the first time sometime this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

It's going to be a great day and week as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and it hit 19C at 3PM. Currently, it is 18C at 430PM. Mowed my lawn for the first time this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 17C temps as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, windy and 16C as we approach 5PM. Lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C as we approach 11PM, with rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

No complaints here for the next few days!


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we approach 5PM. The strong winds and hard rain caused the lights to flicker most of the day. Safe now to turn on the computer.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very foggy at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C this morning. A fine Spring day.


----------



## SINC

Wow! Check out these temps here for the next couple of days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at 1PM. Spent most of the day working out in the garden. Things are really starting to grow once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 15C temps at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting with a bit of sunshine and 16C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is now back at just past 8PM. Hard to see the street lights that are coming on early this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and a light drizzle, with 14C temps. A dreary and quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 4PM. Turning out to be a grand Sunday.


----------



## SINC

A mixed bag with more seasonal weather for us after falling to 8° yesterday from 28° the day before.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 11C at just past 8AM. Rain is in the forecast for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy and 11C at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Even foggier now and 14C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C at just past 9AM. A quiet day ahead.


----------



## SINC

4 this morning on the way to 22 today. 

Sent from my iPhone 8 Plus


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we approach noon. Once again, the windows are open.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a balmy 23C at 435PM. A grand day. I am told that this is the first frost-free day in this area of Nova Scotia. The outdoor garden markets are opening this weekend in this area.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 10PM. Might be the first time to keep the windows open overnight.


----------



## SINC

It's shaping up to be a nice weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C at just past 9AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 15C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 18C temps. A grand day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps, with the wind finally slowing down.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we near 9AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

9° under clear skies and bright sun with a high today of 26°, quite warm for early May.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 20C temps as we approach noon. Another fine weekend day to work out in the garden.


----------



## pm-r

Again we've been presented with some lovey weather as we visit my son and his family on their large acreage in western outskirts of Okotoks Alberta for almost a week, but amazing the amount of snow they had just two weeks ago looking at their photos.

Now the ground is almost dry where my son just rotated their garden the other day.

This visit may break our records here by not getting any hail or snow we got with all our previous visits to this area, including the middle of summer!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Again we've been presented with some lovey weather as we visit my son and his family on their large acreage in western outskirts of Okotoks Alberta for almost a week, but amazing the amount of snow they had just two weeks ago looking at their photos.
> 
> Now the ground is almost dry where my son just rotated their garden the other day.
> 
> This visit may break our records here by not getting any hail or snow we got with all our previous visits to this area, including the middle of summer!!!


Deborah's brother has a ranch in Okotoks. He said that they have finally gotten some good weather. :clap:


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Deborah's brother has a ranch in Okotoks. He said that they have finally gotten some good weather. :clap:




+25 in Sherwood Park today. Good day for doing some yard work or just soaking up the rays.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +25 in Sherwood Park today. Good day for doing some yard work or just soaking up the rays.


:clap:

Good for you folks, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C this evening. A fine end to a fine day.


----------



## SINC

13° and we got a shower. Single shower as in just enough to wet the sidewalk. Nuttin' more. Dry, dry, dry.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C. Off to mow the lawn once again. All is lush and green these days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as the early morning fog has now burned away.


----------



## SINC

They keep promising rain, but we've only received a saucer full to date, doing nothing to wet our very dry conditions and now fire risk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 14C as we near 7PM. A very quiet day.


----------



## SINC

After a high of just 8° yesterday, our yo -yo weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a balmy 16C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps at just about 9PM. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny as we approach 11AM. Time to mow the lawn once again this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we approach 6PM. A thin layer of clouds are drifting on in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C at just past 10AM. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 17C as we inch towards 2PM. Had to mow the lawn yet again today. Still, I would rather mow the lawn than shovel snow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and 19 and it's not even noon yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sunny and 19 and it's not even noon yet.


After the Winter and early Spring you folks experienced, this is a blessing. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C this morning. Should be another fine day.


----------



## SINC

A pretty good week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C. Another fine afternoon to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 14C as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with 16C temps. Should be a nice day today.


----------



## SINC

Another hot one today at 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at just past 11AM


----------



## SINC

A couple of cooler days ahead with thankfully some rain to help put out a half dozen grass fires that have been burning now for days in our area fanned by high winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 11C as we near 6AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still overcast and 18C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

14° and we didn't get enough rain to more than wet the sidewalks. Not a bit that helps the fires to the north. Too bad as it is back up to the low 30°s again in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14° and we didn't get enough rain to more than wet the sidewalks. Not a bit that helps the fires to the north. Too bad as it is back up to the low 30°s again in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a bit of sun. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we near 10AM. Should be a nice day all day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we near 10AM. Seems like today shall be a copy of yesterday. No complaints here, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 16C at 1PM. Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 14C temps at just past 5AM. Going to be a wet and windy Sunday.


----------



## SINC

The week ahead will NOT help our fire situation.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain keeps falling, with strong winds and 19C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 21C at about 2PM this afternoon. Now, at 5PM, it is again 19C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, a light breeze and 20C temps at 1PM. A fine Victoria Day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 21C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps. A fine evening


----------



## SINC

Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes!


Wow!!! Summer in May ............ and you folks just finished Winter not long ago. No Spring????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 10AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes!



Catchup time from all that cold and wet you had to suffer through!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 17C this afternoon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes. https://globalnews.ca/news/4226002/...es/?utm_medium=Facebook&utm_source=GlobalNews


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we near 11AM. 

Central NL is getting pounded. 

Mother Nature sets new snowfall record in central Newfoundland | CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 14C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/dismay-disbelief-after-late-may-newfoundland-snowstorm-1.3943043


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hey Dr. G: is this for reals?


----------



## Dr.G.

I remember the Spring storms in St. John's



Freddie_Biff said:


> Hey Dr. G: is this for reals?


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 15C temps.


----------



## SINC

More heat on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just before 4PM. A fine Spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!! https://www.narcity.com/news/the-mo...the-record-breaking-snowstorm-in-newfoundland


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 23C in full sun at 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 17C temps at just past 6PM. Good BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 18C temps. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at 5PM. Getting the BBQ ready ..............


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 16C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

This summer will be slightly warmer than last year's, meteorologist says | The Chronicle Herald

Good tomato-growing weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 16C this morning. Very quiet outside.


----------



## SINC

A cool wet week ahead but the rain is badly needed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 21C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and sunny 24C at 230PM. Was outside without a tee shirt mowing the lawn once again. Can't understand how is can get so lush without any heavy overnight rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a beautiful full moon in the eastern sky. 15C temps at just past 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C .......... with the full moon still visible in the western sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps and no rain in sight until this weekend.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A cool wet week ahead but the rain is badly needed.



And hopefully spread wide enough to help dampen or control some of the current wildfires and prevent new ones.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C at 5PM. A fine Spring day.


----------



## pm-r

Yikes!!! Snow and hail… crazy weather…

A friend is touring in BC and Alberta and sent some shots you can see here and with snow forecast in the Eastern Rocky foothills and a school bus stuck in the hail in Saskatchewan:
https://www.facebook.com/InstantWea...e22_fnnxvomWw0WhnTa9j-0ex41eXIRinTGBQ&fref=nf


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and very sunny with 23C temps at just past noon. We might get some rain on Saturday ........... which we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 24C temps at 3PM. Still, that will be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps at 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Another cool day with more rain, but so far barely enough to wet the ground at any one time. We need a good long rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 21C and very sunny. Should be a warm day this afternoon, at least by Lunenburg, NS standards. W shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a bit of a breeze and just over 28C temps at just past 2PM. Turning into the hottest day so far this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 18C with the chance of a rare thunderstorm this morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

22c with a light rain falling at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and a nippy 4C this morning.


----------



## SINC

A warm 17° this morning with a thunder and lightning show underway just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 8C with a light rain falling.



Well it sure looks like your area is suffering from a rather cool, wet, grey blustery day Marc, and I gather the tourists there aren't too happy.

Maybe just head for the indoors at a nice Pub with a rum or beer and some good NS foods might be a good idea.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well it sure looks like your area is suffering from a rather cool, wet, grey blustery day Marc, and I gather the tourists there aren't too happy.
> 
> Maybe just head for the indoors at a nice Pub with a rum or beer and some good NS foods might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, it is about 12C with a light drizzle still. And yes, the Knot Pub, just four blocks from where I live, has been packed today. https://www.theknotpub.ca/

Still, sunshine is back for the next few days.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, it is about 12C with a light drizzle still. And yes, the Knot Pub, just four blocks from where I live, has been packed today. https://www.theknotpub.ca/
> 
> Still, sunshine is back for the next few days.



That's interesting Marc about the Knot Pub menu that I never noticed before — not one mention of *lobster* among all the nice looking pub menu items.

And no mention of *cod* either and not even mentioned as a choice with their _*Knot's Fish & Chips*_, but *haddock* is available as a separate dish.

Hmmm…???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's interesting Marc about the Knot Pub menu that I never noticed before — not one mention of *lobster* among all the nice looking pub menu items.
> 
> And no mention of *cod* either and not even mentioned as a choice with their _*Knot's Fish & Chips*_, but *haddock* is available as a separate dish.
> 
> Hmmm…???


Cod is not caught in this area, Patrick. Lobster is served at other places here in Lunenburg, but it is not really pub food.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic.


----------



## SINC

14° this morning and we will add 10° to that by afternoon for a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 14C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and still 14C at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at just before 4PM. A grand day to be outside working in the garden, which I have been since about 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps as we near 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C this morning. A quiet start to the day.


----------



## SINC

Gonna be a warm one here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 16C at 730PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 13C and the sun is not even up yet.


----------



## SINC

Wow, just wow! And us in a campground within the target area.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, just wow! And us in a campground within the target area.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 19C temps and a light breeze at 930AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C temps at midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C temps. Should be a nice sunrise soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at noon. Time to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 20C as we near 5PM. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 12C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. The start of a fine day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Wind is howling with rain all week long, but man do we ever need this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C. Another nice morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C at 1PM. No rain in sight for the next few days ......... and we could use a bit of rain.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful sunrise is forming in the east. The start of a fine day here in Lunenburg, NS.




Gee, run like Hell Mark if and when you ever see a sunrise forming in the west!!! 

Sounds like a nice start to the day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cool and rainy and windy with a current temperature of 8 C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Cool and rainy and windy with a current temperature of 8 C.


 Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Clouding over now, with some sun and 18C temps. Still a nice day to be out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a nice sunset forming even with clear skies overhead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C at just past 9AM. Another nice day ahead of us.


----------



## SINC

The wind us just howling out there!

Wind warning in effect for:

City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
Strong winds that may cause damage are expected or occurring.

A low pressure system over northeastern Alberta continues to bring strong westerly winds to much of east-central Alberta, including the City of Edmonton. Winds, with gusts upwards of 90 km/h, will continue this morning and for much of the day before the winds gradually diminish later this afternoon.

High winds may toss loose objects or cause tree branches to break. Be prepared to adjust your driving with changing road conditions due to high winds.

Wind warnings are issued when there is a significant risk of damaging winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind us just howling out there!
> 
> Wind warning in effect for:
> 
> City of Edmonton - St. Albert - Sherwood Park
> Strong winds that may cause damage are expected or occurring.
> 
> A low pressure system over northeastern Alberta continues to bring strong westerly winds to much of east-central Alberta, including the City of Edmonton. Winds, with gusts upwards of 90 km/h, will continue this morning and for much of the day before the winds gradually diminish later this afternoon.
> 
> High winds may toss loose objects or cause tree branches to break. Be prepared to adjust your driving with changing road conditions due to high winds.
> 
> Wind warnings are issued when there is a significant risk of damaging winds.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very windy this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and sunny this morning. Still breezy, but no where nears the winds we had overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C in the shade with our first humidex reading of 28C. Luckily, while it is still very sunny, there is a nice breeze coming in from the west ...... and some overnight rain in the forecast, which we could use right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy and 25C at just after 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a balmy 20C at just past 9PM. Lots of rain is in the forecast for overnight, with the chance of a rare thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C as we inch towards 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset a half hour ago, with 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds and 14C temps this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a slight breeze and 23C temps, with a 26C humidex reading. A good day to work indoors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 24C temps and a 28C humidex reading as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is forming with 23C temps and still a 27C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as we near 10AM. Going to be another warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a slight ocean breeze and 20C temps as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 15C this morning.


----------



## SINC

A hot week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow, those are high temps, Don. Stay cool and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 10PM with more rain on the way overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

After a night of heavy rain, it is cloudy and a balmy 19C this morning.


----------



## SINC

More of the same today.


----------



## SINC

Hot!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C at just past 1PM. Luckily, there is a bit of a breeze to keep things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 20C temps with sunshine and a nice breeze to make this a pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C this morning. Should be another nice day.


----------



## SINC

Another hot one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps with lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C temps with a beautiful sunset at just past 9PM. A fine send off to Spring.


----------



## SINC

Our heat continues . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 19C at just past 9AM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our heat continues . . .



That looks like it includes some lightening and showers, and those rains should hopefully keeps some wildfires under control, as well as some possibly otherwise higher soaring heat.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some sun and rain clouds overhead. An afternoon struggle for supremacy is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C temps as we near 8PM. The sun still has an hour to go before it fully sets in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies at 12C temps at just past 4AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C temps as we near 1PM. A bit of an ocean breeze makes this a fine afternoon to work outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A red sky forming in the east ................ might get some rain overnight. Clear skies and 9C temps right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

The skies are slowly clouding over with 17C temps.


----------



## SINC

17° with sunny skies and a high today of 23°. Nice day for the car show I am off to in Morinville. 'Cept of course for the afternoon shows possible to get us wet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A red sky forming in the east ................ might get some rain overnight. Clear skies and 9C temps right now.




_Red sky at night is a sailors delight..._

I'm not sure they would be delighted with rain though... ;D


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> _Red sky at night is a sailors delight..._
> 
> I'm not sure they would be delighted with rain though... ;D


Yes, it would, Patrick. The gardens need a bit of rain to keep things lush. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 22C at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light drizzle.


----------



## SINC

20° and going up to 27° as the relentless heat continues at 30° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 15C this morning. All is still.


----------



## SINC

A hot night for sleeping as it is still 18° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has burned away, but it is now cloudy and 24C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 26C temps at just past 3PM. Turning into a very warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and raining at 815AM.


----------



## SINC

The heat continues at 24° this morning already.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The heat continues at 24° this morning already.


I hear that it might hit 40C with the humidex reading where Rp lives. XX)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The heat continues at 24° this morning already.



Just about the right temp as long as it doesn't increase too much later in the day.

And I'm told the Alberta high temps are easier to take due to the low humidity. I don't know about that because it's snowed or hailed almost every time but the last visit there, and some of the earlier visits were during the Calgary Stamped week, the beginning of July. And yet the days were mostly sunny. 

Strange place for weather changes.


----------



## SINC

We are now under a severe weather watch with winds 80-90, hail, heavy rain and lightning with possibilities of tornados. Temps just moved up to 28 to produce this storm coming in from the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are now under a severe weather watch with winds 80-90, hail, heavy rain and lightning with possibilities of tornados. Temps just moved up to 28 to produce this storm coming in from the west.


Wow!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we near 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies and 18C at 815PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps. Should be another nice day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to a pleasant 23° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 20C temps at a bit past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a very warm 25C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 26C temps and a 28C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 19C at just past 9AM. Going to be a warm and humid day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still overcast and windy with 22C temps.

I have asthma but I never heard about this situation.
https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/he...-stay-indoors-14644175#ICID=sharebar_facebook


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night. Very strong winds and lots of rain. Currently, at 8AM, it is 18C and the rain is slowing down to a light rain.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A wild night. Very strong winds and lots of rain. Currently, at 8AM, it is 18C and the rain is slowing down to a light rain.



It looks quite miserable in some places and one can hardly see Peggys Cove Lighthouse through the thick fog:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/

Anyway, lots of tourists milling about there and at the docks. Just not the best day for a Bluenose II cruise.

And BTW: I gather they finally got her rudder and steering fixed and I sure hope someone sent the "expert engineer" a big bill for all his poor "advice" and screw-ups!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks quite miserable in some places and one can hardly see Peggys Cove Lighthouse through the thick fog:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
> 
> Anyway, lots of tourists milling about there and at the docks. Just not the best day for a Bluenose II cruise.
> 
> And BTW: I gather they finally got her rudder and steering fixed and I sure hope someone sent the "expert engineer" a big bill for all his poor "advice" and screw-ups!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, the sun is out now and the Bluenose II is in ship worthy shape ......... finally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 26C with a 32C humidex reading. The hottest day of the year ......... so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 34C humidex reading as we near 6PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 25C with a 34C humidex reading as we near 6PM.




Now that is getting a bit uncomfortable and maybe a cold beer could help even now:

As it says now:


> Lunenburg, Nova Scotia Weather
> Updated on Fri Jun 29 7:40 PM
> 
> 24 °C
> 
> _*Feels like 32*_
> A few clouds


PS: Did your BBQ produce some nice Alberta meat that your wife cooked up. Yummy.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a 23C humidex reading. At least there is a nice ocean breeze coming through the open windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 29C humidex reading at just 930AM. Going to be a very hot and humid day here in Lunenburg. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Two hours later and it keeps getting hotter. No ocean breeze to help out today. 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg


----------



## SINC

A wet week ahead.


----------



## Rps

With the humidex, it is currently 46c right now.....ouch!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> With the humidex, it is currently 46c right now.....ouch!


XX) Stay same, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we near 10PM. Luckily, the humidity has ceased.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Off to San Diego tomorrow! I hope the weather's nice there.


----------



## SINC

Bump


----------



## SINC

Bump again


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Off to San Diego tomorrow! I hope the weather's nice there.


Bon voyage, mon ami. Stay cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and 19C as we near 9AM. A quite Canada Day ......... so far ........... here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Bon voyage, mon ami. Stay cool.



Merci, mon ami!


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun is starting to break through the cloud cover forcing up the temps to 25C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 21C and there is no sun. Sunshine and 35C temps with the humidex are in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The heat warning for Lunenburg County has not been lifted, but it is overcast and 22C rather than sunny, humid with a 35C humidex reading. We are truly grateful for this miscue in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind has shifted and the fog is rolling in off of the Atlantic. Temps are now 20C at 5PM. A very pleasant afternoon, all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Off to San Diego tomorrow! I hope the weather's nice there.


What were the temps in San Diego?


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 19C this morning. Very quiet.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> What were the temps in San Diego?




Nice. Low 20's, with about 28 today in Anaheim. Supposed to hit 41 (!!) in Anaheim by the weekend though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nice. Low 20's, with about 28 today in Anaheim. Supposed to hit 41 (!!) in Anaheim by the weekend though.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Hit 30C with the humidex reading this afternoon here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine with 25C temps and a 35C humidex reading .............. and it is just a bit past 10AM


----------



## SINC

Just 10° here this morning and the furnace ran most of the night. Imagine that in July!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

20 at 9:00 am in San Diego. A sunny pleasant day for the 4th of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 20 at 9:00 am in San Diego. A sunny pleasant day for the 4th of July.


Good to hear, mon ami. Stay cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just hit 40C with the humidex reading here in Lunenburg, NS ............... one of the hottest days in recorded history for us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Just hit 40C with the humidex reading here in Lunenburg, NS ............... one of the hottest days in recorded history for us.



Wow!! Definitely NOT one of the best days to leave any fish out of the water and just lying in the bottom of the boat eh???


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow!! Definitely NOT one of the best days to leave any fish out of the water and just lying in the bottom of the boat eh???


So true. Still very sunny with 30C temps and a 35C humidex reading at 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps are "down" to 24C with a nice breeze and a break in the humidity as we near midnight. Forecast is for another hot day tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a humidex reading of 34C at just past 11AM. Another hot day here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 36C humidex reading in full sunshine. There is a bit of a warm dry breeze from the southwest, but it only helps if one is sitting outside in the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 26C humidex reading. Finally, a pleasant evening is upon us with a nice brisk breeze coming through the windows, all of which are open.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a humidex reading of 34C and some thunderstorms and heavy rain on the way for later this afternoon. We could use the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C as just about 9AM. What a difference a day makes. Much nicer today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

36 and sunny in San Diego yesterday. 46 in Anaheim. Should be a little more temperate today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 36 and sunny in San Diego yesterday. 46 in Anaheim. Should be a little more temperate today.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C at 5PM. A beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we near 9AM. Should be a grand day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Just 9° this morning with showers today and a high of 23°. From the looks of the sky, I very much doubt we will reach that high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunset with 20C temps. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C as we near 9AM. Environment Canada says that there is a possible hurricane headed towards Nova Scotia, due to hit on Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 26C as we near noon. Mowed the lawn once again prior to the rain from Hurricane Chris later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 17C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, clear skies and 15C temps. Another fine day for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Blue skies, a bit of an ocean breeze and 19C temps. A find day indeed.


----------



## SINC

FRIDAY: Calgary, Edmonton, Red Deer & Lloydminster Included in Environment Canada's Forecast for 90-120km/h Damaging Wind Gusts, 2-6cm Hail & a Risk of a Tornado (Fri, July 13, 2018)

https://instantweather.ca/2018/07/1...m-hail-a-risk-of-a-tornado-fri-july-13-2018-/


----------



## SINC

We had an hour long storm this morning around 2:00 a.m. that carried very strong winds, a lot of lightning and just poured for an hour. Then it was gone as quickly as it came with the rest of the night calm and cloudy. Enough wind and rain and thunder noise to wake the dead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C as we near 6PM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 25C at just past 11AM. Should stay dry enough for me to mow the lawn prior to the heavy rain tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

This just in from Environment Canada -- "After spending much of last week languishing in the Caribbean as a remnant low, Beryl rose again on Saturday, redeveloping into Subtropical Storm Beryl off the U.S. Eastern Seaboard. While the 'zombie storm' is no longer as potent as it once was, its remnants will be impacting eastern Nova Scotia with gusty winds and some heavy rain." We might even get some rare thunder and lightening overnight. We shall see.

Currently sunny and 23C with a 31C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds are rolling in with 19C temps. Storm is on the way.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This just in from Environment Canada -- "After spending much of last week languishing in the Caribbean as a remnant low, Beryl rose again on Saturday, redeveloping into Subtropical Storm Beryl off the U.S. Eastern Seaboard. While the 'zombie storm' is no longer as potent as it once was, its remnants will be impacting eastern Nova Scotia with gusty winds and some heavy rain." We might even get some rare thunder and lightening overnight. We shall see.
> 
> Currently sunny and 23C with a 31C humidex reading.





Dr.G. said:


> Clouds are rolling in with 19C temps. Storm is on the way.



Brother in law from Nelson BC just returned home from a conference in your old St Johns last week where he with many others got battered with the rain and storm that passed through there with winds of 100+Kph. 

He said it was quite exciting.

It seems you're about to get hit with another one. Bummer, especially for lawn cutting and BBQing.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Brother in law from Nelson BC just returned home from a conference in your old St Johns last week where he with many others got battered with the rain and storm that passed through there with winds of 100+Kph.
> 
> He said it was quite exciting.
> 
> It seems you're about to get hit with another one. Bummer, especially for lawn cutting and BBQing.


Yes, we had only one nice day in St. John's last week. Rain and wind the rest of our stay. 

Pouring rain and a rare bit of thunder and lightening this morning. Things seem to be quieting down a bit now, with a light rain and 20C temps. No need to water the garden for a few days with all the rain we received this morning. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 23C as we near 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 19C temps as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 17C temps. Should be a nice day today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very foggy at we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and blue skies have replaced the morning fog. Currently 17C with a slight breeze.


----------



## SINC

16° this mornig with severe thunder storms and a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 16° this mornig with severe thunder storms and a high of 23°.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 25C. This should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very foggy as we approach 10PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Monster hail earlier today, late afternoon. Well, it’s not like we weren’t warned.


----------



## Dr.G.

A misty and foggy morning with 18C temps.


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 19° with more thunderstorms and rain today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 19C, but at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 16C this morning. A dreary Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Same dreary wet weather here at 11° going to 19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy now and 20C temps. Still a dreary Sunday .............. but all is quiet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now and very humid with 26C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very foggy at 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and very humid, with 28C temps and a 35C humidex reading. A good day to stay indoors, especially in our basement which is cool.


----------



## Dr.G.

One of the hottest days ever here in Lunenburg, NS with 28C temps and a 38C humidex reading at 4PM.


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's been cool here in Windsor for the last couple of days, but it's heating up again ... ah, well. It's Windsor. It's summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C as we approach 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning started off very foggy. Now, as the fog is starting to burn off, the heat and humidity are returning. 23C already and we are not even at 830AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 28.4 °C83.1 °F CFB Greenwood, NS

27C at noon here in Lunenburg, NS. VERY unseasonal for the entire province.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to just 18° with showers for us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-manitoba-prairies/107155/?platform=hootsuite

Calgary got pounded yesterday.


----------



## VieleKatzen

It's about 27C here right now ... some clouds, which are nice, but no rain, alas.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C as the morning fog is burning away. Should be another hot and humid day here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 32C humidex reading as we approach 6PM. There is rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow, so this should break this high heat and humidity streak we have been having here in Lunenburg and all of Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## VieleKatzen

Closing in on 7 p.m. here in Windsor, 29F was the high with some clouds. Humidity 49%. Not pleasant, but not as bad as it's been in the recent past, nor as bad as it's likely to get in the near future.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Closing in on 7 p.m. here in Windsor, 29F was the high with some clouds. Humidity 49%. Not pleasant, but not as bad as it's been in the recent past, nor as bad as it's likely to get in the near future.


 Stay safe, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a light rain falling. Forecast is for a rare thunderstorm overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and the rain seems to have stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 24C as we near 10AM. We might get some sunshine later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 25° with afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 27C with the sun burning off the cloud cover at 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 35C humidex reading. Full sunshine now at 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 22C with a light ocean breeze. A far better evening than this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset with 20C temps at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with the sun finally burning off some of the early morning fog at 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 25C but some clouds have been rolling in to obscure the sun. Might get some needed rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy as we near 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 25C temps as we near 10PM. Not much humidity in the air, so it should be a pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still with 27C temps and a 35C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to a breezeless 22C as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

Still 21° out there this morning on the way to a scorcher at 32° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 21C temps and a slight ocean breeze. Finally, the heat and humidity seem to have left us here in Nova Scotia. Should be a pleasant day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The morning TV weather news calls for severe thunderstorms this afternoon as a cold front collides with the heat. It will be a day in the motor home for this guy with the A/C running full tilt.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The morning TV weather news calls for severe thunderstorms this afternoon as a cold front collides with the heat. It will be a day in the motor home for this guy with the A/C running full tilt.


Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## SINC

Today's record temperature is 32.2° set way back in 1934. Back then of course it was normal weather, but today's high of 31° is global warming, don't ya know.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today's record temperature is 32.2° set way back in 1934. Back then of course it was normal weather, but today's high of 31° is global warming, don't ya know.


 Is it humid as well out there??? XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Is it humid as well out there??? XX)


Not normaly, today for example the RH is 59%.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not normaly, today for example the RH is 59%.


Well, that is a bit of a break. I remember all too well in Georgia the temps in the mid-30C range with a humidity level of 90%+. Thought I was going to die. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 27C temps. I had to use the last of my gathered rain water to water my tomato plants. No rain in the forecast until maybe Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very pleasant 21C at 10PM with a light ocean breeze coming through all of our open windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Halifax is expected to set a new July record for number of days with a high temperature 25ºC or higher on Tuesday. Lunenburg, NS, will tie her all time record.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 27C temps and a 32C humidex reading ............. and it is not even 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C now with a 35C humidex reading as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 26C with a 30C humidex reading. Luckily, there is a bit of a breeze.


----------



## SINC

19° and a high today of 26°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 9AM. Not as humid as yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine, 30C temps with a 34C humidex .................. and no ocean breeze to help matters.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQJ8WrKnLUs


----------



## Dr.G.

20C now with no real humidity. A pleasant evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sounding pretty stormy out there. Supposed to rain 15 mm. That’s millimetres, with an ‘m.’


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sounding pretty stormy out there. Supposed to rain 15 mm. That’s millimetres, with an ‘m.’


We could use 15cm of rain here in Nova Scotia. Just went through one of the driest and hottest months of July ever here.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very humid with no breeze whatsoever.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 26C temps as we near 11AM.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a wet weekend.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> We could use 15cm of rain here in Nova Scotia. Just went through one of the driest and hottest months of July ever here.




150 mm of rain? You don’t want that. Not all at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 150 mm of rain? You don’t want that. Not all at once.


True, but everything is so dry that is only 6 inches of rain and we could handle that if it was spread out over 48-72 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy again with 27C temps and a 31C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 36C humidex reading. There is a bit of a warm breeze coming from the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 23C as we near 9AM. Some needed rain is in the forecast for later today and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, 31C with a 40C humidex reading. Feels like when I was in Georgia.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18 and a little moist today. Cloudy with a good chance of showers off and on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 25C as we near 10PM. No ocean breeze to speak of to cool things off a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and humid 25C with a 33C humidex reading ................ and we are just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 28C with a 35C humidex reading.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 23C at 9AM. A really hot day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 27C humidex reading. Some early morning rain helped to cut down on the humidity.


----------



## SINC

Gonna be a hot week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C as we near 7AM. So far, a very nice holiday Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and humid now as we approach 10AM. 29C and 33C humidex reading. Going to be another hot and humid day.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of hot and humid, our RH is at 82% this morning with a heat warning in effect.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Speaking of hot and humid, our RH is at 82% this morning with a heat warning in effect.


Sadly, this looks just like our heat warning as well for this area of Nova Scotia -- "Daytime highs of 29 to 32 C are expected for much of mainland Nova Scotia, with humidex values possibly reaching 36 to 40 over inland regions. Tuesday will be slightly warmer across all of Nova Scotia. Low temperatures will be in the 18 to 22 C range, providing little relief from the heat."   XX)

Currently, it is 29C in full sunshine with a 34C humidex reading as we hit noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Heat warning: Expect it to feel like 40 C across the Maritimes | CBC News

No end in sight. 

"Environment Canada climatologist David Phillips says between July 1 and Aug. 5, Halifax has had 28 days where the temperature has been hotter than 25 degrees — double the average number of days over the past 30 years." We had 26 days of these sorts of temps here in Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

> Currently, it is 29C in full sunshine with a 34C humidex reading as we hit noon.


I guess we should believe you Marc when you say it's HOT out your way, and not just an old retiree and his dogs feeling that way, especially when one gets this:
_*It's so hot in Nova Scotia that Mulch caught fire…*_
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...hot-temperatures-humidex-values-winds/107962/

Yikes, that's scary!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess we should believe you Marc when you say it's HOT out your way, and not just an old retiree and his dogs feeling that way, especially when one gets this:
> _*It's so hot in Nova Scotia that Mulch caught fire…*_
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...hot-temperatures-humidex-values-winds/107962/
> 
> Yikes, that's scary!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Patrick, I heard of that small fire. It is hot and dry throughout the province.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm 23C this evening with not a bit of ocean breeze to help matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hazy blue skies, 25C temps with a 33C humidex reading at 11AM. In for yet another hot and humid day. Such is Life.


----------



## CubaMark

I haven't been in to visit in awhile, folks, please excuse my absence. Doing the vacation thing with family.

Let me add my disbelief to Dr. G.'s at the current weather here in NS. We've been here since mid-July and we are _cooking_. In my more than half-century on this planet, I've never seen such a prolonged heat wave down here.

Historically, this is unusual.

How hot is it? The Mexican agave plant is flowering in the Halifax Public Gardens, and the city has planted nine palm trees.

Twelve years in Mexico, and I've never experienced heat and humidity like this.... 

Dr.G., since the temps on the coast are a wee bit cooler, I just might show up on your doorstep in the coming weeks for a cold one at the local pub....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> I haven't been in to visit in awhile, folks, please excuse my absence. Doing the vacation thing with family.
> 
> Let me add my disbelief to Dr. G.'s at the current weather here in NS. We've been here since mid-July and we are _cooking_. In my more than half-century on this planet, I've never seen such a prolonged heat wave down here.
> 
> Historically, this is unusual.
> 
> How hot is it? The Mexican agave plant is flowering in the Halifax Public Gardens, and the city has planted nine palm trees.
> 
> Twelve years in Mexico, and I've never experienced heat and humidity like this....
> 
> Dr.G., since the temps on the coast are a wee bit cooler, I just might show up on your doorstep in the coming weeks for a cold one at the local pub....


Mark, I am here all summer. The Knot Pub is only 4 blocks away from my house. The pool is ready. 

Yes, very hot once again here in Lunenburg. 29C with a 37C humidex reading. This reminds me when I lived in the state of Georgia. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ada-storm-risk-maritimes-newfoundland/107939/


----------



## 18m2

It's supposed to go to 30°C here today. There is an odour of smoke in the air but little sign of it on the horizon.

From my backyard weather station ... https://www.wunderground.com/weather/ca/ardmore/ICOWICHA11?cm_ven=localwx_today


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It's supposed to go to 30°C here today. There is an odour of smoke in the air but little sign of it on the horizon.
> 
> From my backyard weather station ... https://www.wunderground.com/weather/ca/ardmore/ICOWICHA11?cm_ven=localwx_today


Hopefully the smell of smoke will be all you experience. Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 37C humidex reading ............ and not a cloud in the sky to block the full sun .............. and not a bit of ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 33C humidex reading. Another warm night.


----------



## SINC

The heat is here to stay for days now with a high of 31° today 34° tomorrow and 37° on Friday.


----------



## SINC

June 29, 1934 it was 37.2° in Edmonton. This Friday the high is now forecast to be only 36°.

In 1934 this was considered a normal summer, but this Friday it will be called global warming.

Go figure!


----------



## Dr.G.

25C with a 32C humidex reading as we near 11AM. A rare thunderstorm is in the forecast, but radar has it passing us by here in Lunenburg,  We need the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 31C with a 37C humidex reading and no ocean breeze. I can see the Lunenburg Harbor and then the Atlantic Ocean from the bottom of our street ................ but there is not a bit of ocean breeze to speak of.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

72 mm!! That’s what kind of flooding you might see from 7.2 cm or just short of 3 inches of rainfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 72 mm!! That’s what kind of flooding you might see from 7.2 cm or just short of 3 inches of rainfall.


Just saw those pics as well on the G&M's web site. Amazing flooding in so short a period of time.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/toronto-elevator-rescue-1.4777629?cmp=FB_Post_News

Good Lord!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Just saw those pics as well on the G&M's web site. Amazing flooding in so short a period of time.




It’s all about the time span and volume of liquid.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> It's supposed to go to 30°C here today. There is an odour of smoke in the air but little sign of it on the horizon.
> 
> From my backyard weather station ... https://www.wunderground.com/weather/ca/ardmore/ICOWICHA11?cm_ven=localwx_today



WOW!!! You're getting a heat wave down there that we are missing meanwhile as we visit my eldest son in Whitehorse where its been cool, windy and heavy overcast with some heavy rain and scattered showers.

I think I even heard his furnace come on yet last week they were in the middle of a heat wave that thankfully we missed.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Yikes. Check out the rainfall expected on Saturday (after a high of 34 on Friday).


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s all about the time span and volume of liquid.


True. We used to get those sorts of violent rain bursts in Waycross, Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yikes. Check out the rainfall expected on Saturday (after a high of 34 on Friday).


We could use that sort of rain here ................ just not all at once. 3 inches spread out over 3+ days would be helpful. We shall see.

Sunny, 30C with a 37C humidex reading. Thunderstorms and rain are to the north of us here in Lunenburg, NS ................ but it is sunny and dry here in town.


----------



## Dr.G.

We finally got some much needed rain. Only lasted about 20 minutes but it brought the temps down to 25C with a 30C humidex reading at just past 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Once again the thick smoke has saved us from a super hot day by shielding the sunlight that makes it through the haze. Only 27° here in mid afternoon. Hope it stays hazy until Fridy for that reason, but I stay inside to avoid discomfort due to my lung issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Once again the thick smoke has saved us from a super hot day by shielding the sunlight that makes it through the haze. Only 27° here in mid afternoon. Hope it stays hazy until Fridy for that reason, but I stay inside to avoid discomfort due to my lung issues.


With my asthma, I would have to stay inside as well. Luckily, the air is humid here still, but it if ocean-fresh. Now, if we could just catch some real ocean breezes it might cool things down a bit. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yikes. Check out the rainfall expected on Saturday (after a high of 34 on Friday).


Odd just how wrong the Weather Network constantly is. My apps show a cloudy Saturday with a possibility of showers late in the day and rain on Sunday. Since I will have my 49 in the Rockin August show on Saturday I will stick to my apps forecast.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Odd just how wrong the Weather Network constantly is. My apps show a cloudy Saturday with a possibility of showers late in the day and rain on Sunday. Since I will have my 49 in the Rockin August show on Saturday I will stick to my apps forecast.



I prefer your forecast too, but I’ll be prepared just in case it does rain buckets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps are down to 21C with a slight breeze. We might finally break below the 20C mark overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 26C temps. Not as humid, and there are thunderstorms in the forecast for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hot and sunny at 34 C at six o’clock with no rain in sight for a couple of days. Hottest it’s been this summer so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hot and sunny at 34 C at six o’clock with no rain in sight for a couple of days. Hottest it’s been this summer so far.


Wow!!! Any humidity with those temps?


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling at just past 11PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!! Any humidity with those temps?




Not much. 27%. This is the prairies after all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not much. 27%. This is the prairies after all.


You folks are lucky, then. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C as we near 9AM. Luckily, there is no oppressive humidity today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and 32 C today. RH of 62%, which seems high if yesterday was 27%. Mind you, I am using two different weather apps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sunny and 32 C today. RH of 62%, which seems high if yesterday was 27%. Mind you, I am using two different weather apps.


Still hot regardless of the app.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Still hot regardless of the app.



Indeed. Hotter than hot these days.


----------



## SINC

Now 31° with feels like temp of 34 here in St. Albert and the smoke in the air is choking. Visibility about a block here now. Can't go outside due to my COPD and emphysema, so stuck in the motor home in the A/C for now. No cars show parade or show or dance for me today. Crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 31° with feels like temp of 34 here in St. Albert and the smoke in the air is choking. Visibility about a block here now. Can't go outside due to my COPD and emphysema, so stuck in the motor home in the A/C for now. No cars show parade or show or dance for me today. Crap.


Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Stay safe.

From where is this smoke coming?


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 24C with no humidity to speak of and a nice ocean breeze. Finally ................


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> From where is this smoke coming?




Fires in BC. The smoke covers most of Alberta today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Fires in BC. The smoke covers most of Alberta today.


 Sadly, the Rockies do not form a barrier for this smoke.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Stay safe.
> 
> From where is this smoke coming?


From fires in BC, Dr. G. Been in hiding in the motor home all day so I can breathe. Here is what it looks like from in here where homes across the street are obscured with smoke.

And then the golf got rained out. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

You look comfortable and cool, Don. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 23C with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. This is a fine summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 27C temps ........... but only a 29C humidex reading with a bit of an ocean breeze. Thus, a pleasant summer afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a mild 19C. A very pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, lots of stars, and a mild 18C.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Finally some rain and mild temperatures today. Some rain is good, but too much is too much.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine, 24C with a 27C humidex reading as we near 11AM.


----------



## SINC

A cold wet day ahead for us, but also a welcome relief from the heat of last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A cold wet day ahead for us, but also a welcome relief from the heat of last week.


We could use some of that rain, Don ............ and the coolness to a point.

Very sunny and 25C with a 28C humidex reading at just past 1PM. This is now over 5 straight weeks when the air temps got over 25C here in this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/alberta-calgary-smoke-weather-1.4782155?cmp=FB_Post_News

Sadly, this is quite harmful for those with respiration problems.


----------



## SINC

All last week we seltered in the heat. This morning it is 7° on the deck and the furnace is running in the house. Then of course it will be 27° day after tomorrow. Whacko weather indeed.


----------



## SINC

And now fog so thick one can barely see across the street. What next?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now fog so thick one can barely see across the street. What next?


Wow, sounds more like St. John's, NL or Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C with a 29C humidex reading and a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 23C with some needed rain in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## CubaMark

We woke up to overcast skies and by 9am, 28C. There are things that need to be done outside, but I'm in no great rush to get to 'em...

And this article is concerning..... 

*Halfway to boiling: the city at 50C*

Hospitals see a surge in admissions for heat stress, respiratory problems and other illnesses exacerbated by high temperatures. Some set up specialist wards. The elderly, the obese and the sick are most at risk. Deaths rise.

At 50C – halfway to water’s boiling point and more than 10C above a healthy body temperature – heat becomes toxic. Human cells start to cook, blood thickens, muscles lock around the lungs and the brain is choked of oxygen. In dry conditions, sweat – the body’s in-built cooling system – can lessen the impact. But this protection weakens if there is already moisture in the air.

* * *​
Not long ago, 50C was considered an anomaly, but it is increasingly widespread. Earlier this year, the 1.1 million residents of Nawabshah, Pakistan, endured the hottest April ever recorded on Earth, as temperatures hit 50.2C. In neighbouring India two years earlier, the town of Phalodi sweltered in 51C – the country’s hottest ever day.

* * *​
“We must hope that we don’t see 50C. That would be uncharted territory. Infrastructure would be crippled and ecosystem services would start to break down, with long-term consequences.”

* * *​
Several cities in the Gulf are getting increasingly accustomed to such heat. Basra – population 2.1 million – registered 53.9C two years ago. Kuwait City and Doha have experienced 50C or more in the past decade. At Quriyat, on the coast of Oman, overnight temperatures earlier this summer remained above 42.6C, which is believed to be the highest “low” temperature ever recorded in the world.

(The Guardian UK)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> We woke up to overcast skies and by 9am, 28C. There are things that need to be done outside, but I'm in no great rush to get to 'em...
> 
> And this article is concerning.....
> 
> *Halfway to boiling: the city at 50C*
> 
> Hospitals see a surge in admissions for heat stress, respiratory problems and other illnesses exacerbated by high temperatures. Some set up specialist wards. The elderly, the obese and the sick are most at risk. Deaths rise.
> 
> At 50C – halfway to water’s boiling point and more than 10C above a healthy body temperature – heat becomes toxic. Human cells start to cook, blood thickens, muscles lock around the lungs and the brain is choked of oxygen. In dry conditions, sweat – the body’s in-built cooling system – can lessen the impact. But this protection weakens if there is already moisture in the air.
> 
> * * *​
> Not long ago, 50C was considered an anomaly, but it is increasingly widespread. Earlier this year, the 1.1 million residents of Nawabshah, Pakistan, endured the hottest April ever recorded on Earth, as temperatures hit 50.2C. In neighbouring India two years earlier, the town of Phalodi sweltered in 51C – the country’s hottest ever day.
> 
> * * *​
> “We must hope that we don’t see 50C. That would be uncharted territory. Infrastructure would be crippled and ecosystem services would start to break down, with long-term consequences.”
> 
> * * *​
> Several cities in the Gulf are getting increasingly accustomed to such heat. Basra – population 2.1 million – registered 53.9C two years ago. Kuwait City and Doha have experienced 50C or more in the past decade. At Quriyat, on the coast of Oman, overnight temperatures earlier this summer remained above 42.6C, which is believed to be the highest “low” temperature ever recorded in the world.
> 
> (The Guardian UK)


Factoring in the humidex readings, Halifax hit 40C four times this summer ..... and Lunenburg hit 40C three times ....... with no helpful ocean breeze. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> We woke up to overcast skies and by 9am, 28C. There are things that need to be done outside, but I'm in no great rush to get to 'em...
> 
> And this article is concerning.....
> 
> 
> Mark, many wells here in Lunenburg County are going dry.
> 
> https://novascotia.ca/watershortage/well-and-drinking-water-safety.asp


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> We woke up to overcast skies and by 9am, 28C. There are things that need to be done outside, but I'm in no great rush to get to 'em...
> 
> And this article is concerning.....
> 
> *Halfway to boiling: the city at 50C*
> 
> Hospitals see a surge in admissions for heat stress, respiratory problems and other illnesses exacerbated by high temperatures. Some set up specialist wards. The elderly, the obese and the sick are most at risk. Deaths rise.
> 
> At 50C – halfway to water’s boiling point and more than 10C above a healthy body temperature – heat becomes toxic. Human cells start to cook, blood thickens, muscles lock around the lungs and the brain is choked of oxygen. In dry conditions, sweat – the body’s in-built cooling system – can lessen the impact. But this protection weakens if there is already moisture in the air.
> 
> * * *​
> Not long ago, 50C was considered an anomaly, but it is increasingly widespread. Earlier this year, the 1.1 million residents of Nawabshah, Pakistan, endured the hottest April ever recorded on Earth, as temperatures hit 50.2C. In neighbouring India two years earlier, the town of Phalodi sweltered in 51C – the country’s hottest ever day.
> 
> * * *​
> “We must hope that we don’t see 50C. That would be uncharted territory. Infrastructure would be crippled and ecosystem services would start to break down, with long-term consequences.”
> 
> * * *​
> Several cities in the Gulf are getting increasingly accustomed to such heat. Basra – population 2.1 million – registered 53.9C two years ago. Kuwait City and Doha have experienced 50C or more in the past decade. At Quriyat, on the coast of Oman, overnight temperatures earlier this summer remained above 42.6C, which is believed to be the highest “low” temperature ever recorded in the world.
> 
> (The Guardian UK)



Shocking stats reported on CBC.com   XX)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...r-2018-1.4784880?cmp=news-digests-nova-scotia


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 21C. We did get some rain this afternoon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Warmin up and drying off out here on the prairies. Temps in the 20's today.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with thick fog at 10PM. Just like an old British B movie set in foggy London.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy at just past 6AM.


----------



## SINC

16° on the way to 24° today and still thick smoke in the air. *Cough*


----------



## SINC

I shudder to think of what it will be like when I venture out to pick up my breathing meds at the pharmacy and do a bit of shopping today. Here is a look at the smoke conditions through the kitchen (barely enough light to show the sink and taps) and living room windows (note neighbour's auto controlled porch light is still on) at just before 8:00 a.m. when it should be full sunlight. The third pic of the back patio shows how everything out there is painted in an eerie orangish glow. And last but not least, sunrise in Edmonton this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I shudder to think of what it will be like when I venture out to pick up my breathing meds at the pharmacy and do a bit of shopping today. Here is a look at the smoke conditions through the kitchen (barely enough light to show the sink and taps) and living room windows (note neighbour's auto controlled porch light is still on) at just before 8:00 a.m. when it should be full sunlight. The third pic of the back patio shows how everything out there is painted in an eerie orangish glow. And last but not least, sunrise in Edmonton this morning.


Wow. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

it’s like the atmosphere of Mars out here today.


----------



## SINC

Indeed.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> it’s like the atmosphere of Mars out here today.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a pleasant 19C with a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

14° with a high today of 26° and guess what? More choking smoke. Yuk!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 14° with a high today of 26° and guess what? More choking smoke. Yuk!


I saw that picture of your town hall in The Shang thread. Amazing .......... and sad ........... if that is the actual color of the sky. 
Sun and clouds today with 25C here with a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and 28C at 5PM. We were under a severe thunderstorm alert for about an hour at 2PM, but it was cancelled by 4PM. We had nothing but dark clouds and no thunder .......... and sadly no rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 24C temps at just past noon. A quiet and pleasant Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C temps at 7PM. Luckily, some significant rain is in the forecast for overnight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C tonight with rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light ocean breeze and some misty rain falling ............ which will hopefully turn into some real rain later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A full curtain of smoke continues as the dark day dawns at 14° with a high of 21°.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Smokey out here, but nothing I imagine compared to what’s going on in BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

sinc said:


> a full curtain of smoke continues as the dark day dawns at 14° with a high of 21°.





freddie_biff said:


> smokey out here, but nothing i imagine compared to what’s going on in bc.


xx)


----------



## Dr.G.

Breezy and now getting very foggy. Still, with 21C temps it was pleasant sitting outside watching the fog roll in off of the Atlantic and hearing the fog horns in the Lunenburg harbor. I do love foggy weather.


----------



## SINC

A NW wind gusting to 30 has blown away a good portion of the smoke and air quality has gone from 10+ down to 7 and given some relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A NW wind gusting to 30 has blown away a good portion of the smoke and air quality has gone from 10+ down to 7 and given some relief.


Good to hear, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with some off and on rain all day. We needed this rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-wildfires-1.4790458?cmp=FB_Post_News

Smoke from the BC fires have reached the western part of Nova Scotia. Luckily, today's heavy rain throughout the province has helped take much of it away.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clearing skies and fog now on the way for our overnight weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 21C this morning. All is very still right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ire-season-next-rain-chance-late-week/108007/

Smoke from these fires have reached central NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ire-season-next-rain-chance-late-week/108007/
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke from these fires have reached central NS.



That’s incredible. It’s almost like...dare I say....the climate is changing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That’s incredible. It’s almost like...dare I say....the climate is changing.


Sadly, all too true. Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Sadly, all too true. Stay safe, mon ami. Paix.




You too. Breathe carefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> You too. Breathe carefully.


Merci, mon ami.

Cloudy here, with 21C temps but a nice ocean breeze out of the southeast. Thus, all is well here in Lunenburg, NS. Luckily, we got about 20mm of much needed rain yesterday as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 21C temps at just past 6PM. Turning into a fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 21C temps as we near 1PM. The heat and humidity of late July into mid-August are gone now, replaced with more normal and pleasant temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … … …
> Cloudy here, with 21C temps but a _*nice ocean breeze out of the southeast*_. Thus, all is well here in Lunenburg, NS. Luckily, we got about 20mm of much needed rain yesterday as well.



That's nice to be getting some nice fresh non-smokey air flow and I'll bet the rain helped as well to freshen things up.

The wildfire smoke haze is quite thick around our area due to the outflow and makes things seem like a heavy overcast day.

Quite a bit cooler as well with 20C± @11ish am


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> … …
> Smoke from these fires have reached central NS.



Marc, I guess that's the effect of the smoke I see at the several webcam shots just now like:

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
and
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/

That's quite amazing to get right across Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Marc, I guess that's the effect of the smoke I see at the several webcam shots just now like:
> 
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
> and
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
> 
> That's quite amazing to get right across Canada.


Well, right now it is 21C with blue skies and a clean ocean breeze here on the South Shore of NS. So far, so good. I have asthma, so I will be the first to know if the air has some pollution from these fires. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's nice to be getting some nice fresh non-smokey air flow and I'll bet the rain helped as well to freshen things up.
> 
> The wildfire smoke haze is quite thick around our area due to the outflow and makes things seem like a heavy overcast day.
> 
> Quite a bit cooler as well with 20C± @11ish am


We are getting northeasterly breezes off of the ocean, so anything coming from the west is pushed away.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 23C temps with a nice ocean breeze. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny with no ocean breeze to speak of. It was hot outside mowing the lawn, but at least it is done before tomorrow's forecast of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-wildfires-2018-1.4792952?cmp=FB_Post_News

Nova Scotia has sent about 80% of our fire fighting force to BC. Hope they can help somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps with a nice moon shining brightly in the southern sky.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-wildfires-2018-1.4792952?cmp=FB_Post_News
> 
> Nova Scotia has sent about 80% of our fire fighting force to BC. Hope they can help somewhat.




And all greatly appreciated thanks even though we personally aren't in any of the high risk and affected areas.

We couldn't believe how high and massive some of the fire's smoke clouds were when we flew over some on our way back from Whitehorse via Kelowna.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And all greatly appreciated thanks even though we personally aren't in any of the high risk and affected areas.
> 
> We couldn't believe how high and massive some of the fire's smoke clouds were when we flew over some on our way back from Whitehorse via Kelowna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 19C with some needed rain on the way later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light rain falling at 10AM. We really needed this rain, so it is very welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hope this finds the folks in BC and AB safe and healthy. Bonne chance, mes amis.


----------



## 18m2

Thanks for your concern Dr G.

The smoke is still bad but a change in wind direction should improve the conditions by the weekend. A huge stationary high has blocked the winds out of the West that normally bring cooler and wetter air to the coast.

Here is the current air quality map for BC.

Air Quality Health Index - Current Air Monitoring Data Map - BC Air Quality - Province of British Columbia


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Thanks for your concern Dr G.
> 
> The smoke is still bad but a change in wind direction should improve the conditions by the weekend. A huge stationary high has blocked the winds out of the West that normally bring cooler and wetter air to the coast.
> 
> Here is the current air quality map for BC.
> 
> Air Quality Health Index - Current Air Monitoring Data Map - BC Air Quality - Province of British Columbia


With my asthma, I would really be suffering if I was there. Stay safe mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and humid once again, with 25C temps at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...e-smoke-out-of-b-c-1.4794555?cmp=FB_Post_News

Let's hope that this is true.


----------



## 18m2

Hopefully the West wind will get rid of our smoke here on Vancouver Island but with little meaning full rain in the forecast the fires will continue. Unfortunately the smoke has to go somewhere.


----------



## SINC

Now 13° with a high of 26° and a 30% chance of rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze to make this a fine day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 25° in the smoke with an air quality of the very worst today, 10+. Another day hiding out from the smoke for me.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 11° on the way to 25° in the smoke with an air quality of the very worst today, 10+. Another day hiding out from the smoke for me.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

bump to move thread.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds rolling in and a humid 25C as we near 4PM. Time for some ice tea.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C this morning. Should be a fine end-of-summer day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Cool wet weather that for a change is welcome to clear out the smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Cool wet weather that for a change is welcome to clear out the smoke.


:clap::clap::clap:

Sunny with 23C temps and breezy. The haze from the BC fires has reached NS, from Yarmouth to Kentville. Luckily, that is south and west of us here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a haze over Lunenburg, NS this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and sunny with a nice ocean breeze to clear away any BC smoke haze. Hope things improve for them and everyone out west.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C and sunny as we near 5PM. However, there is a haze moving in even with the brisk ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C with a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Just 12C this morning with smoke and a high of 15C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Partly sunny with 19C temps and a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

No change in temps in the past few hours, but lots of rain in the week ahead that should help risne away all the smoke.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C as we approach 3PM. With winds off the ocean from the east, the haze that has hit us the past two days is being kept to the west of the south shore of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

Well, so far our 'rain' has been a very brief shower that did not even wet the sidewalks and now 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, so far our 'rain' has been a very brief shower that did not even wet the sidewalks and now 13°.


Did it help the air quality any???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 23C temps and that brisk ocean breeze to help with the temps and air quality.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny now with 23C temps and that brisk ocean breeze to help with the temps and air quality.


I’m sitting in my garage in Windsor...outside I’m BBQing chicken, taters and sweet potatoes. I have salad, peas and yellow beets I. The micro and its 42c outside. I can hardly see from the perspiration running down my face to type this.....it’s almost Sept. WOW!


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> I’m sitting in my garage in Windsor...outside I’m BBQing chicken, taters and sweet potatoes. I have salad, peas and yellow beets I. The micro and its 42c outside. I can hardly see from the perspiration running down my face to type this.....it’s almost Sept. WOW!


Re the BBQ = :love2:

Re the temps = XX)XX)

We got up to 40C with the humidex here in Lunenburg, NS three times this summer .............. for a grand total of 45 minutes.


----------



## SINC

Meanwhile we sit at 8°, a high of 14° with showers today and the furnace running all day and night yesterday and today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of sun at just past 9AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Now just 4° here and very dark with heavy cloud cover and misty off and on rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now just 4° here and very dark with heavy cloud cover and misty off and on rain.


Wow, I see now why your furnace came on.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things have been quiet this hurricane season so far here in Atlantic Canada ................ so far. This may be changing soon. We shall see.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...ttern-change-peek-of-hurricane-season/110127/


----------



## Freddie_Biff

She’s a cool one today. Overcast too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> She’s a cool one today. Overcast too.


Send us a little bit of that coolness. It is 28C with a 32C humidex reading at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Too hot/humid/sunny for the baby pool for the dogs ...............


----------



## pm-r

Rps said:


> I’m sitting in my garage in Windsor...outside I’m BBQing chicken, taters and sweet potatoes. I have salad, peas and yellow beets I. The micro and its 42c outside. I can hardly see from the perspiration running down my face to type this.....it’s almost Sept. WOW!



Why are you bothering with using your BBQ with those temps outside and just adding to the heat??? 

Sun baked seasoned chicken on aluminum foil should suffice, no???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Rps

pm-r said:


> Why are you bothering with using your BBQ with those temps outside and just adding to the heat???
> 
> Sun baked seasoned chicken on aluminum foil should suffice, no???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick I could try that today as it is 42c again here! Went out for a short walk and the perspiration around my eyes was almost blinding.....so I’ve been living in doors since.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Patrick I could try that today as it is 42c again here! Went out for a short walk and the perspiration around my eyes was almost blinding.....so I’ve been living in doors since.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and 24C temps at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C at just past 6AM. We are under a heat warning so this will be our low for the day.


----------



## SINC

8° with rain and a high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are already at 29C and it is just past 10AM. The humidity has not kicked in yet, but there is no ocean breeze to help cool things down in this full sunshine. A very atypical late August day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Talk about the "dog days of late summer" ............


----------



## Dr.G.

Snow!?!?!!!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...older-than-seasonal-pattern-dominates/110119/


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 29C ........ but with a 39C humidex reading. We are melting here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Not exactly Canadian weather related, but it is an item on the Weather Network here in Canada.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-facebook-video-viral-removed-from-car/110151


----------



## Dr.G.

24C temps with a 27C humidex reading, but at least there is now an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 21C with no humidex reading at 9PM. Finally ............................................


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 28C temps and a 34C humidex reading ............... and it is only going to get hotter latter this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 39C humidex reading and still very sunny. My dogs do not want to go outside until there is some shade in the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 29C humidex reading .......... and not a bit of ocean breeze to help matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with a 25C humidex reading as we near 11PM. Might be a difficult night sleeping if there is no ocean breeze. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° with rain and only getting up to 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a 25C humidex reading, and we are not even at 9AM yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 31.2 °C 88.2 °F Shelburne Sandy Point, NS

This is just south of us here in Lunenburg, NS ............ where it is 30C with a humidex reading of 35C.


----------



## Rps

Dr.G. said:


> Hot spot in Canada: 31.2 °C 88.2 °F Shelburne Sandy Point, NS
> 
> This is just south of us here in Lunenburg, NS ............ where it is 30C with a humidex reading of 35C.


And we are a lovely 26c .🏝🏝


----------



## SINC

We sit at a cool 12° at the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> And we are a lovely 26c .🏝🏝


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit at a cool 12° at the noon hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

In the past two hours we have dropped from 30C to 26C with the onset of a very light rain ............. that lasted all of five minutes. Still, it seemed to have broken the humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got a bit more rain and now the temps are a reasonable 20C at 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C with no real humidity to speak of and a nice ocean breeze at 1PM. Yesterday at this time it was up to 37C with the humidex. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and still 22C this afternoon. A good day for gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 17C at just past 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C this morning. The start of a pleasant Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A cool 10C and overcast on Saturday morning of the long weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 24C as we near noon. That might be our high for the day, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Nice summer temps just want to linger on here in Lunenburg, NS. I am not complaining.


----------



## SINC

Only 8C here with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Only 8C here with rain.


Wow. In your lifetime, has there ever been snow on Labor Day weekend in AB or SK?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. In your lifetime, has there ever been snow on Labor Day weekend in AB or SK?


Many, many times. It is almost a given it will happen somewhere in the province in any given year. Same goes for the Victoria Day weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Many, many times. It is almost a given it will happen somewhere in the province in any given year. Same goes for the Victoria Day weekend.


Wow!! I once saw snow on May 24th in St. John's, NL .......... and plenty of May 24 weekends that were cold and rainy ................. but never have I seen snow on Labor Day anywhere I have ever lived. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C. Should be a fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Just 5° this morning with a stiff breeze that makes it feel much colder. Upside is bright sunlight should warm us us to about 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and very sunny at noon. Getting ready to go and mow the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 23C temps as we near 5PM. A great Sunday, weather-wise. Should be just as nice on Labor Day Monday.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A sunny and mild 17C on a September long weekend Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A sunny and mild 17C on a September long weekend Sunday afternoon.


:clap::clap: Sounds good, mon ami. 21C with the sun starting to sink towards the west and a nice ocean breeze. How is your air quality these days?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap: Sounds good, mon ami. 21C with the sun starting to sink towards the west and a nice ocean breeze. How is your air quality these days?



Better, but still a little smokey on some days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Better, but still a little smokey on some days.


Good to hear that there is some improvement. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet, except for the sounds of all the crickets, evening with 18C temps and a very light ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 24C at noon. A fine Labor Day.


----------



## SINC

A dark and gloomy day with showers and 9C.


----------



## 18m2

There are still lots of wild fires in the BC forests but with the cooler temperatures and some rain they are beginning to slow. The forecast for this weekend is for more rain, some significant rain in some areas are likely.

Our sky is clear of smoke and the air quality is good.

Here is a map showing the extent of the fires https://governmentofbc.maps.arcgis....c36b42c29e103f65dbcd7538&mobileBreakPoint=300


----------



## SINC

Man that is a lot of fires. Hope the rain puts most of them out.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> There are still lots of wild fires in the BC forests but with the cooler temperatures and some rain they are beginning to slow. The forecast for this weekend is for more rain, some significant rain in some areas are likely.
> 
> Our sky is clear of smoke and the air quality is good.
> 
> Here is a map showing the extent of the fires https://governmentofbc.maps.arcgis....c36b42c29e103f65dbcd7538&mobileBreakPoint=300





SINC said:


> Man that is a lot of fires. Hope the rain puts most of them out.


Yes, rain may be the only solution.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 25C as we near 2PM. Luckily, there is a nice ocean breeze to help matters.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Overcast and 10C with a high of 14C this afternoon.


----------



## Rps

Okay will trade with any of you as we have severe thunderstorm warnings and the dex is 42c.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Okay will trade with any of you as we have severe thunderstorm warnings and the dex is 42c.


We could use the rain but it is a warm 25C here in Lunenburg, NS as we near 3PM, so we do NOT want that heat index.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, rain may be the only solution.


The strategy is to focus on the ones that threaten developed areas and let the ones in the wilderness go. Tough decisions.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> The strategy is to focus on the ones that threaten developed areas and let the ones in the wilderness go. Tough decisions.


Yes, this sounds like battlefield triage.


----------



## Dr.G.

A warm and humid 23C at 10AM. Not a bit of breeze to help matters any. Sadly, no real rain fell overnight. Now rain is in the forecast for Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 5° as the furnace ran all night again, just fetting to 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and a humid 26C at noon. All the windows are open, but no breeze is coming through.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and clouds with 26C temps still at about 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It's now official. The average daily temps for July and August was 21C in this area of Nova Scotia, which was the hottest on record ........... records which date back to 1872. 

Finally a pleasant 21C as we near 8PM with a nice sunset forming ............ and finally a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a normal 13C this morning. Should be the start of Fall soon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

3° with the furnace running all night again, but warming up to 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° with the furnace running all night again, but warming up to 20° today.


Soon you might get some frost. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a warm 24C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Rps

Storm coming to cool things down....currently the dex is 42c.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Storm coming to cool things down....currently the dex is 42c.


XX) Stay safe mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice sunset forming and a brisk ocean breeze. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° with the furnace running all night again, but warming up to 20° today.


I told my wife about this range of temps. She has lived in both Edmonton and Calgary and said that this is nothing out of the ordinary, especially in Calgary due to it's elevation. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 18C at 11PM. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with 24C temps as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 37C humidex reading as we near 4PM. It is like an oven outside ............ even with the brisk breeze out of the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

A muggy 24C with no breeze to help things out in any way.


----------



## SINC

Our last nice day before the weather tanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 23C as we near 2PM. No rain in sight until next week, when a hurricane might come our way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset with 19C temps as we approach 8PM


----------



## SINC

Going to be a warm one here in Swift Current today for the car show with a high of 29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a mild 13C as we near 6AM.


----------



## 18m2

We had 3 mm of rain late yesterday and more is expected during the next week. The rains and cooler temperatures should help to extinguish the forest fires and help with the browning conifer. Most of the conifers around here are suffering from the drought.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We had 3 mm of rain late yesterday and more is expected during the next week. The rains and cooler temperatures should help to extinguish the forest fires and help with the browning conifer. Most of the conifers around here are suffering from the drought.


Good to hear. We need rain here in NS as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a quiet 10C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C this afternoon. Fall is slowly approaching.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear night time skies but a nippy 13C at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally ............ some rain is in the forecast.

Tue, 11 Sep Cloudy. A few showers beginning in the afternoon. Wind becoming southeast 20 km/h gusting to 40 in the morning. High 21. Humidex 25. UV index 3 or moderate. Night Rain. Low 17. 

Wed, 12 Sep Showers. High 23. 
Night Cloudy with 30 percent chance of showers. Low 17.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Nova Scotia: 17.7 °C 63.9 °F Lunenburg ............. at least according to Environment Canada. Only 17C in my front garden, with some rain on the way ............ which we really need.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and we just had a bit of rain at noon. The streets are still dry so we did not have much rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...ots-of-rain-to-parts-of-nova-scotia-1.4818358

We shall see. Nothing today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C at just past 10PM. Hopefully, there will be some rain overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° falling to 4° by afternoon with accumulations of snow of up to 15 cm today and tomorrow. This is way too early.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 8° falling to 4° by afternoon with accumulations of snow of up to 15 cm today and tomorrow. This is way too early.


Very true ............. way too early for anyone.


A balmy 21C here this morning ............. and we did get about 10mm of rain overnight. At last ...............


----------



## SINC

It has now fallen all the way to 2° and the rain has begun. We are due for that to change to snow in about an hour and continue all night long with heavy snowfall warnings in effect. The week ahead holds little hope for any improvement either.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has now fallen all the way to 2° and the rain has begun. We are due for that to change to snow in about an hour and continue all night long with heavy snowfall warnings in effect. The week ahead holds little hope for any improvement either.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and a balmy 24C at just past 5PM. No ocean breeze and a bit of humidity this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and a nice setting sun with 17C temps and a new crescent moon in the southern sky at 9PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Well, it’s official. September 12 is the first day of snowfall in the Edmonton area. Gotta love the Alberta Advantage.


----------



## SINC

Yikes! This makes our tiny little dump of snow somehow seem like nothing.

*NOAA: Hurricane Florence generating 83-foot waves!*

https://wjactv.com/news/nation-worl...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Well, it’s official. September 12 is the first day of snowfall in the Edmonton area. Gotta love the Alberta Advantage.


XX) Way too early. Hopefully, it all melts soon. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes! This makes our tiny little dump of snow somehow seem like nothing.
> 
> *NOAA: Hurricane Florence generating 83-foot waves!*
> 
> https://wjactv.com/news/nation-worl...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


XX)XX) May God protect those in the path of Florence.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 23C with sunshine as we near 10AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Lots of snow on the ground this morning. Is this still technically summer?


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Lots of snow on the ground this morning. Is this still technically summer?


XX)XX) Yes, for another week or so.


----------



## SINC

You can watch Florence live at this web cam:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deG4NxkouGM


----------



## SINC

And here is a look at the categories based on wind speed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqfExHpvLRY


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing and vivid demonstration of the five categories of a hurricane.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes! This makes our tiny little dump of snow somehow seem like nothing.
> 
> *NOAA: Hurricane Florence generating 83-foot waves!*
> 
> https://wjactv.com/news/nation-worl...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark




Good grief!!! Probably not the best time to go surfing even if the surf is really up… big time…


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! Probably not the best time to go surfing even if the surf is really up… big time…


Unreal. People just hanging around the beaches waiting for .............. for what??? An early death????????


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with blue skies and a slowly setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

We shall be sending off Summer in style ............. at least here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal. People just hanging around the beaches waiting for .............. for what??? An early death????????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyitOTGCCYo


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 22C temps at 10AM. A quiet Friday.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal. People just hanging around the beaches waiting for .............. for what??? An early death????????



Can someone please tell me why the journalists and their cameraman insist on doing their coverage out in the open exposed to all the storm force winds and rain??? Gheese, they can't even hear the station announcer properly among the wind noise.

At least the kite-boarder surfers are getting lots of air and are dressed appropriately.

As for the "beach journalists" and some locals, all I can say is summed up here…


----------



## SINC

I guess they want us to see how brave and fearless they are when bringing us the weather. The truth is they are just as bad as people who refuse to evacuate since they flock TO the danger zones and place themselves in peril. they would provide a much better picture to the public if they bloody well stayed out of the danger zone and reported using the ample tech they have to do so.

For instance, what the hell is the chief meteorologist for Global TV out of Toronto doing staying in a South Carolina beachfront hotel reporting on Florence? He and the network are both idiots.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I guess they want us to see how brave and fearless they are when bringing us the weather. The truth is they are just as bad as people who refuse to evacuate since they flock TO the danger zones and place themselves in peril. they would provide a much better picture to the public if they bloody well stayed out of the danger zone and reported using the ample tech they have to do so.
> 
> For instance, what the hell is the chief meteorologist for Global TV out of Toronto doing staying in a South Carolina beachfront hotel reporting on Florence? He and the network are both idiots.




100% agree!!!

Besides this, I've almost completely given up watching Global TV. Just atrocious and often inaccurate journalism and so called reporting.

Added to that, who gives a damn about some aunt Millie and some abnormal nose canker during their so-called "National" NEWS??? Just pathetic IMHO.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Can someone please tell me why the journalists and their cameraman insist on doing their coverage out in the open exposed to all the storm force winds and rain??? Gheese, they can't even hear the station announcer properly among the wind noise.
> 
> At least the kite-boarder surfers are getting lots of air and are dressed appropriately.
> 
> As for the "beach journalists" and some locals, all I can say is summed up here…


Agreed. Never understood that side of journalism. Still, Edward R. Murrow made it famous when he was on the roof of a building in the middle of the London Blitz. Then, there was the Hindenburg disaster. "Oh the humanity!!!!!!!"


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a warm 23C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C as we near 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Our snow continues all weekend long in spite of the normal highs of 18° at this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our snow continues all weekend long in spite of the normal highs of 18° at this time of year.


Unreal. You will need snow tires soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a hot 25C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies. A great night for stargazing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 12C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 21C as we near 10AM. Should be a nice end of summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and sunny 26C as we near 3PM. Feels more like mid-July than mid-Sept.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> A hot and sunny 26C as we near 3PM. Feels more like mid-July than mid-Sept.




That’s the opposite of us. Still snowing and about 17 degrees below normal.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

And here’s the balmy forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That’s the opposite of us. Still snowing and about 17 degrees below normal.


XX) We are about a dozen degrees above normal, with below average rainfall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> And here’s the balmy forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a few white clouds rolling in as we near 6PM. Might be a nice sunset. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


My wife, born and raised in both Calgary and Edmonton, says this is so very true, regardless of the month of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 21C with clear skies and a nice half moon rising in the southeastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps at just about 11AM. We might get a bit of rain on Tuesday night/Wed. morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 26C temps and a 32C humidex reading at 1PM. When we finally get some typical Fall weather in the near future, I fear that my body will go into shock after the record warm summer we have experienced here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Another dull, dreary and dark day. Been this way for a week now. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another dull, dreary and dark day. Been this way for a week now. Sigh.


 Hopefully by the end of the week things will improve. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to the Weather Network, it hit 27C with a 34C humidex reading, breaking yet another heat record for this day. Luckily, there is a strong breeze out of the west, and while it is a warm breeze, at least it brings some relief. Nearly every window in the house is open to allow this breeze to travel through the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and humid 21C as we near 9AM. Should be another hot and humid day here in Lunenburg, NS. Some rain is in the forecast for tonight, which we really need.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light rain falling ............... finally.


----------



## kelman

Rained yesterday, supposed to ran again today. We need it. 12C going to 14C this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-3° this morning with the rooftops covered in heavy frost, but the best day of the week ahead at 14° as a high, just two degrees below seasonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light drizzle falling at 2PM. Got about 10mm of much needed overnight rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C at just past 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps. Fall seems to have come to us here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 9C this morning at 6AM. Not used to single digit temps. I guess Fall is truly here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C now at 9AM. This is more like it for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with heavy wet snow piled everywhere. A high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 0° this morning with heavy wet snow piled everywhere. A high of 5° today.


Yuk. This is the hardest snow to shovel. Take care, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds with 18C temps at 330PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

This question was posed by someone at The Weather Network -- "How do you want to celebrate the last full day of Summer 2018 -- dashing through the snow in Edmonton or sweating in the humidity in Toronto?" I fail to see the humor in either of the two choices.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds are rolling in and the winds are picking up, with 16C temps at just past 6PM. Rain and very strong winds are in the forecast for overnight into tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with strong wind gusts as we inch towards 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and a balmy 18C at just past 6AM. Luckily, the winds are to die down later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yet another big dump of snow again today as you can see by the current radar is headed our way,


----------



## Dr.G.

Just got over 20C with a bit of sun shining through the cloud cover. I wonder if this will be our last 20C temp day? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C as we near 2PM. A fitting way to send off summer .................. and it was a record hot July/August/Sept. here in Lunenburg, NS this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 23.5 °C 74.3 °F Western Head, NS

Here in Lunenburg, NS = High 21C , Humidex 26C . UV index 7

I worry that we will pay for this great summer with a harsh winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising in the eastern skies. So, goodbye to summer and hello to fall. 13C temps at 9PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful full moon is rising in the eastern skies. So, goodbye to summer and hello to fall. 13C temps at 9PM.


Well, that is far better than the winter we have had for the past week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 7C this morning with clear skies. Should be sunny and 18C today, which will be a nice way to welcome Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada

Hot spot in Canada: 16.8 °C 62.2 °F Western Head, NS
15C and very sunny here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 17C as we near 6PM. I does sadden me to see the sun just above the tree line by about 6-7PM. Such is the passing of the seasons.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C at just before 10PM. Should be a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild but breezy 11C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C this morning. Should be a fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C. I was outside picking more tomatoes off of my vines. Going to be a great end of the season for tomatoes.


----------



## SINC

Another week of crappy weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another week of crappy weather.


Well, at least you won't have any more snow or ice to contend with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 14C this afternoon. Non-coastal areas of NS are under a frost advisory. Luckily, not here in Lunenburg, and my tomato plants are quite hardy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Watched a beautiful harvest moon rise this evening. Quite the sight.


----------



## SINC

No moon here with thick cloud at 4° with a high of 15° today, the warmest in three weeks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 4C at just past 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C. Yes, Fall is here at last.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and a nippy 4C at just past 6AM.



Those tomatoes might just be needing a bit of protection pretty soon, with some sort of cover or canopy with that type of temperature.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those tomatoes might just be needing a bit of protection pretty soon, with some sort of cover or canopy with that type of temperature.


Well, there have been frost warnings for all of Nova Scotia except along the south shore of the province .......... where Lunenburg is located. Usually , our first real frost is not until the third week of October. Wind is also a factor -- it would blow the canopy off, but wind prevents frost. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and sunny as we near 3PM. That might be our high for the day. We shall see. Just finished mowing the lawn before tomorrow's rain, which we need. All is green and lush, but some leaves are just now starting to change colors ............ mostly green to yellow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds and rain, but a balmy 18C as we near 10AM


----------



## SINC

We have reached our high for today at 11° with rain in the forecast and threatening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very windy and the rain is slowly easing up, with 19C temps at just past 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

It briefly hit 20C at 3PM according to my outdoor digital thermometer. Very windy and balmy still. That might be the last time we see 20C this year. Sadly, goodbye to summer. Still, it was a record setting year for heat and lack of rain from mid-June until yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C ........... still raining ......... still very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back up to a balmy 20C at just past 8PM. At least the rain has stopped falling for a few hours, and the winds have died down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to a flash of lightening and a rumble of thunder .............. and a balmy 21C. All three are very rare for this time of year. Still, the rain has stopped so I am enjoying this warmth for one last time this year.


----------



## SINC

Just 6° with a high today of 8° and more snow on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a light rain falling and a light breeze as well at 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light rain falling as we near 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain falling with 15C temps as we near 9AM. A dreary old day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped, and some fog is rolling in with 15C temps as we near 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice morning with 14C temps and clear skies, with a nice moon overhead.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high today of 4° and more snow. Be a tough day for the Esks to play the Bombers at 5:00.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -5° with a high today of 4° and more snow. Be a tough day for the Esks to play the Bombers at 5:00.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at 1030AM. Finally getting some sunshine after all the rain we have had the past few days ............... which we needed in this area of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at 2PM. The Weather Network forecasts that we will get up to 23C with a 26C humidex reading by 4PM. We shall see. All in all, a great Fall day to work out in the garden. Still harvesting about 10 ripened tomatoes each day, with more on the vine that are slowly getting red.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the 15th anniversary of Hurricane Juan hitting NS and PEI. While we were living in St. John's at the time, all we got was some rain. But folks where I live now recall the destruction here in Lunenburg, NS since we are just 100 km from Halifax.

https://globalnews.ca/news/3776504/...-years-after-it-tore-through-atlantic-canada/

Fifteen years ago, hurricane Juan gave P.E.I. residents a wake-up call on improving emergency preparedness | Regional | News | Regional | The Chronicle Herald


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, it hit 20C once again at 4PM. There is no real humidity and just a slight ocean breeze. A great day to be working out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps as we near 9PM. All in all, a great Fall day.


----------



## kelman

High of 18 and overcast most of the day. Down to 9 as we approach 10pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with crystal clear skies. Should be a sunny day once again. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to mow the lawn once again. Not too many times more this year, I think. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C as we near 11AM. The sun still has warmth to it, so I am able to work outside in a tee shirt and shorts.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 15C as we near 11AM. The sun still has warmth to it, so I am able to work outside in a tee shirt and shorts.


No shorts here at -4° and overcast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No shorts here at -4° and overcast.


 Sorry to hear this, Don. All your snow gone at least?


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Time to mow the lawn once again. Not too many times more this year, I think. We shall see.





Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 15C as we near 11AM. The sun still has warmth to it, so I am able to work outside in a tee shirt and shorts.





SINC said:


> No shorts here at -4° and overcast.




It sounds to me like Don can enjoy his sports games and the beer or two in his man cave while poor Mark will be outside sweating and cutting all his lawn. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds to me like Don can enjoy his sports games and the beer or two in his man cave while poor Mark will be outside sweating and cutting all his lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 16C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 11C temps at just past 9PM. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy day with 18C temps at just past 1PM. Very dull, but nothing to rake yet .............. or shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Most of Nova Scotia is under a frost warning, except for our area of NS. Might get down to 6C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C as we near 6AM. The frost did not his this part of NS, but very heavy rain is headed our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! From Environment Canada -- 19 cm of snow down on an October 2nd as reported at the Calgary airport.

That's going to crush the standing record of 8 cm on October 2nd, 1996. Looks like the standing October daily snowfall record for that location is October 21st, 1920 with 23.9 cm of snow...snow still falling...might have a shot.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!! From Environment Canada -- 19 cm of snow down on an October 2nd as reported at the Calgary airport.
> 
> That's going to crush the standing record of 8 cm on October 2nd, 1996. Looks like the standing October daily snowfall record for that location is October 21st, 1920 with 23.9 cm of snow...snow still falling...might have a shot.


Yep, that darn global warming strikes again.


----------



## 18m2

A flock of geese flew over this morning heralding the true coming of autumn.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> A flock of geese flew over this morning heralding the true coming of autumn.


:clap::clap::clap: Love that sight each Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/calgary-weather-snow-oct-2-1.4846725?cmp=rss


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C as we near 9PM. Environment Canada forecasts 75mm of rain to fall overnight. Luckily, I live on high ground. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and pouring rain at midnight.


----------



## SINC

-6° and headed up to 6° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with pouring rain as we near 5AM. Should be a great deal of rain today and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C at 9AM and the rain has let up a bit .................. with more on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to The Weather Network -- "Calgary ground to a halt after nearly 40 cm of snow hammered the city on Tuesday, prompting appeals to neighbouring cities -- and as far away as Edmonton -- for additional snow removal equipment."


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with light rain falling. The rain is forecast to stop by late afternoon tomorrow, and the humidex reading might be as high as 25C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with the clouds breaking to show a bit of blue sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 8PM. Starting to feel like late June today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 17C with a light drizzle falling. Very balmy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and a balmy 17C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a misty drizzle at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 20C with a bit of sunshine and a 23C humidex reading. Feeling like late June now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 15C this morning. A quiet day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Just over 20C with a bit of sunshine and a 23C humidex reading. Feeling like late June now.




It’s like we’re not even living in the same country. A chilly -3 to start the day. With any luck we might hit double digits today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s like we’re not even living in the same country. A chilly -3 to start the day. With any luck we might hit double digits today.


 Bonne chance, mon ami. We might hit some positive single digits overnight in the next week or so, but no frost.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and a bit of sun with 16C temps at just past noon. That should be our high for the day, with sunshine and warmer temps in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 10C as we near 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 8C this morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and a nippy 8C this morning.



Nippy! We’d call that a warm day around here lately, mom ami!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nippy! We’d call that a warm day around here lately, mom ami!


 Stay warm, mon ami. Any snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 17C at 2PM. Just mowed my lawn, which was quite lush with all the rain this past week. More rain is in the forecast for tomorrow, so best to get it done today. I think I have earned the beer that is in the fridge.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Stay warm, mon ami. Any snow?




Not at the moment. Calgary got a dump though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not at the moment. Calgary got a dump though.


So I heard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C this morning. Very quiet outside.


----------



## SINC

-4° here with rain today, snow tomorrow and a high today of 6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light drizzle falling at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at 11PM.


----------



## SINC

-7° with another big dump of heavy, wet snow that has the trees bent to the ground. High today of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy this morning and very quiet. Where did all the song birds go??


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 9C temps with lots of rain in the forecast for the next few days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling. A quiet start to the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy but cloudy 18C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Something big is headed our way here in Nova Scotia. We shall see.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...a-storm-to-watch-in-atlantic-canada-1.4855447


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 17C at just past 9PM. Seems strange to be able to open up the windows on an October evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit a balmy 20C at just past 6AM. It won't last, but it is a nice way to send off summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with an amazing 23C at just past 10AM. Was outside with just shorts and no tee shirt (on a dare) from my wife. This is like late June/early July here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds have rolled in and the temps have plunged to 17C at 4PM. Rain is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain starting to fall as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° on the way to +5° today with snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling at 4AM. The heavy rain is forecast to start tonight and into tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C temps with a light rain falling at 1PM. We are supposed to go up to 18C by this time tomorrow with very heavy rain and a very rare thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still raining with 11C temps at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with still more rain at 10PM. Should be up to 18C with pouring rain by dawn. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 13C with still more rain at 10PM. Should be up to 18C with pouring rain by dawn. We shall see.




I’d love to have your problems.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I’d love to have your problems.


Sorry, Frank. No snow or cold here in Lunenburg, NS ........... just rain and 14C temps. Lots more rain to come with a possible thunderstorm by noon. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling at noon. There still might be a thunderstorm in a few hours, according to the radar. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

5° and it has been raining since early last evening, expected to continue, turning to snow later today and until tomorrow afternoon. On top of that 80 kph winds this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C and still raining, but no thunder ........... such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Noon hour weather warns of gusting this afternoon to 90 kph now. Still calm out there though.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Noon hour weather warns of gusting this afternoon to 90 kph now. Still calm out there though.


Good luck, mon ami. Those are strong gusts.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 12C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

-1° with snow and a hgh today of 0°, then suddenly it is fall with temps rising to 20° by Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast with a chilly 8C at 9AM. At least the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° with snow and a hgh today of 0°, then suddenly it is fall with temps rising to 20° by Wednesday.


Wow, quite the shift. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Yep, it sure is!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, it sure is!


Well, there goes any snow you might have. Welcome Spring once again. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, there goes any snow you might have. Welcome Spring once again. :clap:


Snow already gone after 15 mm of rain Thurs. and Fri.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow already gone after 15 mm of rain Thurs. and Fri.


Well, as the old saying goes "October showers bring about October flowers".


----------



## Dr.G.

9C at 8PM with some more rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way to 10° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C at just past 10AM. Should be a nice and quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 17C in full sunshine at about 3PM. Now it is 14C at 5PM as clouds roll in prior to tonight's rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and a gusty rain is starting to blow at just past 8PM. Batten down the hatches with gusts going over 90km/h overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada -- Hot spot in Canada: 17.7 °C 63.9 °F Lunenburg, NS

Roaring wind and rain, however.


----------



## SINC

We could be a contender today and tomorrow with forecast highs of 16° and 20°. Now 3° as sunrise is nearly upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at just past 2PM. Still very windy, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 10C temps as we approach 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 5C with sunshine this morning. The leaves are really starting to change colors with this onset of cooler weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C. A dreary afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 11C at just past 7PM


----------



## SINC

Yesterday's 24° was a new record but we are now going to have seasonal highs for the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing. It was 7C about an hour ago ............. then a big black cloud came over us and the temps dipped to 3C as the wind shifted ...... and then it started to SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It only lasted for a few minutes as the cloud drifted out towards the Atlantic Ocean. Still, that was a very early start to our snowfall, even for a few minutes. Not a trace of it is visible and the temps are back up to 5C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover. I guess it is time to put away my shorts and Birkenstocks.


----------



## Dr.G.

Back to sunshine once again. May the snow be a distant memory in the days to come.


----------



## pm-r

> Amazing. It was 7C about an hour ago ............. then a big black cloud came over us and the temps dipped to 3C as the wind shifted ...... and then it started to SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It only lasted for a few minutes as the cloud drifted out towards the Atlantic Ocean.



It looks like some white stuff is back and staying along with some very strong winds, at least by the looks and sounds at the Shelburne Harbour webcam I just took a look at:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shelburne-harbour/


Buckle down the hatches and get out the snow removal stuff ready… :-(




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like some white stuff is back and staying along with some very strong winds, at least by the looks and sounds at the Shelburne Harbour webcam I just took a look at:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shelburne-harbour/
> 
> 
> Buckle down the hatches and get out the snow removal stuff ready… :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, Shelburne is about an hour or two south of us. We got periods of blustery snow squalls that lasted a minute or two. So, nothing stayed on the ground since it was followed by sunshine and 6C temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, Shelburne is about an hour or two south of us. We got periods of blustery snow squalls that lasted a minute or two. So, nothing stayed on the ground since it was followed by sunshine and 6C temps.




Sort of like us I guess where the weather can be quite drastically different just about an hour or two drive north of us.

And even any normal "snow line" starts or stops just a 20 minute drive South of us.

And we are often 10° colder than Victoria even though we have the ocean on either side of the peninsula we live on.  We also have the benefit of being in the shadow of what they called the Malahat, a small mountain area to the west that can also affect our weather quite drastically. 

Luckily, no sign of snow anywhere near or even on the mainland to the East of us.

We've been in the nice high-pressure area for well over a week+ now. Quite enjoyable.

And a lot of of the trees are still changing and putting on a nice Fall color display, especially some of our Japanese maples which can overpower the more subdued yellow colors of the Canadian maples we have close by.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And a lot of of the trees are still changing and putting on a nice Fall color display, especially some of our Japanese maples which can overpower the more subdued yellow colors of the Canadian maples we have close by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Trees here are nearing their maximum Fall colors as well, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

A cool start but a pretty good week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps. Rain tomorrow, but clear skies on Sunday.

Look up as Orionid meteor shower peaks this weekend.

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/19/us/orionids-meteor-shower-october-trnd/index.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy and a balmy 14C at 5AM. Won't be surprised if the power goes out sometime this morning. The trees still have all their leaves. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C, windy and some rain this morning. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C now with a light rain falling, but it is still windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Saw some nice meteorite streaks around the constellation Orion this morning. Clear skies and 9C temps helped.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 3° with a high today of 11°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 11C temps this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and up to 15C at just past 1PM. A fine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a nice sunset. A quiet end to a nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a chilly 5C as we near 10AM. This should cause the leaves on the trees around here to reach their maximum colors. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-1° this morning with a nice day ahead, sunny and 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° this morning with a nice day ahead, sunny and 15°.


Quite the spread re temps.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Quite the spread re temps.


Yeah, our temps are all over the place each day, but nice for the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C at just past 10AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past 2PM. Still, a quiet Fall afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy at just past 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 10C with a light rain falling as we near 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C as we approach 10AM. The overnight rain has stopped and the sun is trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 7C at just past 4AM. The full moon is up there somewhere.


----------



## SINC

3° and going up to 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C at just past 8AM. Should be a nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, breezy 5C this morning with lots of rain in the forecast for this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at 2PM. A dull and quiet Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C as we near 3PM. Lots of rain coming this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with pouring rain and strong wind gusts at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 14C with strong winds and lots of rain .............. with more to come throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to 8° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling and the winds have died down somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C at just past 1PM. The rain has stopped only to be replaced by fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 14C at 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted and it is 13C as we near 9PM. A nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 10C temps as the fog is slowly lifting.


----------



## SINC

Snow in the area today and we will likely get some of it, but with a high of 9° it will not accumulate.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C temps with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and 9C temps as we near 9AM.


----------



## SINC

1° with showers and a high of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C as we near 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 8C at just past 10PM. Should be a nice Halloween night, weather wise, for the kids tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and blue sky as we near 10AM. Should be a nice Halloween for the kids.


----------



## SINC

0° on the way to 9° today and then winter returns with snow every day right through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 0° on the way to 9° today and then winter returns with snow every day right through the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C with no wind at 6PM as the first trick or treaters arrive at our door.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 8C with no wind at 6PM as the first trick or treaters arrive at our door.



It would be nice if the rain would hold off and let the kids enjoy their evening/night and keeping dry.

It's cloudy and actually 11C but feels much colder here at 4pm. Hopefully the rain will hold off here as well.

I think we only got about 6-8 trick/treaters the last few years. Most also just had a blank expression on their face when I asked them what kind of a trick did they have for me if I didn't have any treat.

We used to curse the rain when I was young as it made it much harder to light the fuses on the fireworks. And in those days we had some very large firecracker "bombs" as they were called, and of course the Roman candles to set off as one walked around.

I never did get involved with any mischievous pranks but sure got blamed as if I had!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It would be nice if the rain would hold off and let the kids enjoy their evening/night and keeping dry.
> 
> It's cloudy and actually 11C but feels much colder here at 4pm. Hopefully the rain will hold off here as well.
> 
> I think we only got about 6-8 trick/treaters the last few years. Most also just had a blank expression on their face when I asked them what kind of a trick did they have for me if I didn't have any treat.
> 
> We used to curse the rain when I was young as it made it much harder to light the fuses on the fireworks. And in those days we had some very large firecracker "bombs" as they were called, and of course the Roman candles to set off as one walked around.
> 
> I never did get involved with any mischievous pranks but sure got blamed as if I had!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We have passed the 75 mark at 830PM, but things have slowed down in the past half hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light drizzle falling at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C as we near 1PM. Lots of rain are in the forecast for tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 11C temps and lots of rain in the forecast for today and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-1° going up to +1° with a couple of cm of snow on the ground and still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy at just past 1PM. The rain seems to come off and on.


----------



## SINC

Now -2°, wind chill at -8° with 6 inches of snow on the ground. Supposed to continue all day long.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now -2°, wind chill at -8° with 6 inches of snow on the ground. Supposed to continue all day long.




Definitely not the best driving conditions around that area this morning it seems: 
_*51 collisions Friday in Edmonton's snowy, slippery commute*_
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/winter-driving-snow-ice-edmonton-1.4888970





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling at just past 3PM. The heavy rain will start later this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling as we near 11PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cold, icy snowy roads. Welcome back, winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Cold, icy snowy roads. Welcome back, winter.


XX):-(


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with pouring rain at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

-2° with wind chill at -7° and very icy roads as we get more rain and snow mixed today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -2° with wind chill at -7° and very icy roads as we get more rain and snow mixed today.


XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very windy, but the rain has stopped. Colorful leaves are flying off of the trees. Still, many have their yellow leaves, which is nice on a dreary day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very windy and balmy afternoon ...... with 18C temps outside. Still some yellow leaves on the trees to brighten up a dreary day. At least the rain has stopped falling. A strange day temp wise ...... but I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and strong winds have returned, with 16C temps, as we near 5PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Pouring rain and strong winds have returned, with 16C temps, as we near 5PM.




Enjoy it while you can! Better than snow and ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy it while you can! Better than snow and ice.


True. The rain has stopped, but roaring winds nearly blew my BBQ off the deck. A warm 15C if you don't factor in the strong winds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy it while you can! Better than snow and ice.


https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab33#203450156513128019201811030501ww1676cwwg

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with very strong wind gusts. Luckily, we did not lose power overnight. Will be interesting to see how many leaves are still on the trees comes daylight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C as we near 11AM ............. still windy, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C at just past 1PM. The winds have died down to normal breezes. Amazing that many of the colorful leaves on trees on my property are still on the tree.


----------



## SINC

I think it is safe to say winter is here to stay this time.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I think it is safe to say winter is here to stay this time.


 Sorry to hear this, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C as we near 9AM. No wind, so there are still leaves on the trees that slowly fall gently to the ground.


----------



## SINC

Colder by the hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Colder by the hour.


Yuk. 10C here with a bit of sun at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C at the street lights have just come on.  Lots of rain is in the forecast for tomorrow. Still, better rain than snow.


----------



## SINC

Colder each passing day now at -17° with the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Colder each passing day now at -17° with the wind chill.


Sorry to hear this. No melting of your snow till later in the month. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and raining, with the chance of a rare thunderstorm later tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very foggy at 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 14C at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C at just past 8AM. At least it stopped raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with sunshine and a bit of a breeze. The last of the yellow leaves are bravely clinging on to the trees.


----------



## SINC

Just another crappy day in paradise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and almost 16C as we near 2PM. The wind is picking up so yellow leaves are blowing all over the place.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very sunny as we near 10AM. Sadly, rain is in the forecast for tomorrow, so there goes our warm sunshine. Such is Life.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I have no comment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I have no comment.


Sorry to see/hear this, mon ami. Stay warm and safe. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 4PM. Sadly, the sun is getting low on the horizon. In a couple of hours the street lights will come on here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It’s warmed up considerably this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with lots of sunshine and no wind. Was able to start raking leaves in just a tee shirt and shorts once again. Tomorrow, 30+mm of rain is in the forecast with temps up to 14C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hello darkness, my old friend .............. why are you here, it's 5PM??????????????????

With apologies to Simon and Garfunkel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with the skies clouding over for the rain to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 12C this afternoon. A very dreary day.


----------



## SINC

Not a bad day if the snowfall would let up.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at 530PM ............ it stopped raining ............. but the street lights just went on.


----------



## SINC

A cool, but sunny day ahead. Tuesday will be my choice to put up my Christmas lights though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny today, with no rain in the forecast, but VERY windy with 4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and very windy as we near 1PM. 4C temps which might be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just hit 5C in full sunshine at just about 2PM. The wind is so strong that I feel that there might even be a wind chill factor at play.


----------



## pm-r

> Tuesday will be my choice to put up my Christmas lights though.



Really…??? So soon??? So I thought until I looked at the calendar and realized that Christmas is just over a month away. And at my age, that seems to go by about as fast as a week used to take.

Almost scary, but that was meant for Halloween that's now just a memory.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Really…??? So soon??? So I thought until I looked at the calendar and realized that Christmas is just over a month away. And at my age, that seems to go by about as fast as a week used to take.
> 
> Almost scary, but that was meant for Halloween that's now just a memory.


Yep Patrick, it is incredible how fast time speeds along for both of us now. A cool morning here, but that good weather is still on the way for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 5C temps at just past noon. Time to mow up the fallen leaves of Fall with the lawn mower to make mulch.


----------



## pm-r

> A cool morning here, but that good weather is still on the way for tomorrow.



Why do they show a dark sky with a Moon, stars and clouds for Tuesday??? Wednesday looks nice and sunny but 2° cooler. 

At least it's not minus temperature figures so you won't freeze your fingers when climbing the ladder and putting the decorations up. 

We've skipped the old lights on the gutter routine the last few years, and by wife now strings variations of lights over and through the shrubs and smaller trees around our house. 

Probably not much choice as my legs and feet don't let me climb a ladder now after the operations, especially the last one in 2017. That really forced me into using a four wheel walker. Gheese, you'd think I was just a crippled and hobbling old man. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 7PM. With clear skies we might have some frost on the lawn tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 4C at the moment. 100km/h winds and 30mm of rain are in the forecast for this afternoon into tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with pouring rain and strong winds as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and the rain is slowing stopping ........... just as the wind is picking up strength. Hopefully, there will be power overnight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with roaring winds outside as we near 4AM. Hard to sleep with what sounds like a train rushing by the house. Winds are over 75km/h just now and headed for 100km/h later today.


----------



## SINC

More rain today to further coat everything in a sheet of ice on top of the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 1C with the winds getting stronger with each passing hour.


----------



## Dr.G.

We might get some pre-dawn snow on Friday morning ...... maybe 3cm ................ which will then be gone by Friday night with 9C temps and rain. Still, it will be our first snow of the Fall ................ and in November!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> We might get some pre-dawn snow on Friday morning ...... maybe 3cm ................ which will then be gone by Friday night with 9C temps and rain. Still, it will be our first snow of the Fall ................ and in November!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congratulations! We had our first snowfall at the tail end of August.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Congratulations! We had our first snowfall at the tail end of August.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 0C temps. We might get some snow overnight, only to be washed away by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...dland-1.4906415?cmp=news-digests-newfoundland

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was a storm like this that brought down the off shore oil rig The Ocean Ranger.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we near noon ................. and with NO WIND!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Imagine being out there in the North Atlantic on the Hibernia Oil rig??????????

https://www.facebook.com/jcparsons81/posts/10156746463684491

"All work suspended on Hibernia (obviously). Everyone is staying inside accommodations until the storm passes. Sea states are on the rise again. Currently at Maximum heights of 27.1 meters (89 feet)."


----------



## Dr.G.

We got about 10cm of wet snow overnight and this morning. YUK!!!!!!!!!! Currently, it is 2C with either rain or ice pellets in the forecast. Sunshine tomorrow will help with some of the melting.


----------



## SINC

We too got 10 cm of snow overnight and it will continue to come down until mid afternoon with the wind chill at -21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too got 10 cm of snow overnight and it will continue to come down until mid afternoon with the wind chill at -21°.


YUK!!! YUK!!! That will freeze until next week. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Meanwhile in NYC ..........................

https://nypost.com/2018/11/15/outra...8NpArrpu2zsFwRB9mHu-NQ-bPHuIJ-iNrAQnZy86sX0wo


----------



## Dr.G.

Meanwhile on The Rock .....................

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...shake-1.4908372?cmp=news-digests-newfoundland


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain finally stopped and the temps got up to 6C this afternoon. This helped to melt much of the snow. The 10cm of snow we got overnight and this morning did not come close to our record of 27cm of snow for this day set back in 1998. Luckily, I got our snow tires installed on our car yesterday.


----------



## pm-r

> Luckily, I got our snow tires installed on our car yesterday.



Good timing, and they should help even in that horrible slushy stuff.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good timing, and they should help even in that horrible slushy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. It was sunny and 13C when I made the appointment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to see the meteor shower this morning. Saw some nice streakers. Currently a chilly 2C with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

Uh, chilly? Not so much. We sit at -20° at the moment, a bit closer to chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, chilly? Not so much. We sit at -20° at the moment, a bit closer to chilly.


XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C. Most of the snow is just melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C as we approach 3PM. Sun is slowly starting to sink, so that will be our high for the day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-5 and sunny. Streets are pretty slippery. I can’t complain but sometimes I still do.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -5 and sunny. Streets are pretty slippery. I can’t complain but sometimes I still do.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

4C at just past 4PM, with a nice setting sun slowly forming.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with clear skies at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

-3° with ore snow and a high of 5° today. There is far too much snow to have any hope a few days above zero will melt it all. Won't happen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -3° with ore snow and a high of 5° today. There is far too much snow to have any hope a few days above sero will melt it all. Won't happen.




3C here and very sunny, which is melting away the last of our snow. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and still 3C at just past 3PM. The sun is slowly sinking to the tree line but it is still pleasant to sit outside with the sun on my face.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C at 830PM ............... still, it must be warmer than the fans in the stands watching Calgary win.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with a light rain falling at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a light rain falling at just past 5PM. Snow is falling on the NS/NB border, so we should be grateful for rain here on the NS south shore.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with cloudy skies as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and cloudy as we near 10AM ............. an exact replica of 12 hours ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light drizzle falling as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy with some rain overnight. At least we won't be getting the 15-25cm of snow where CubaMark is living in the northwestern tip of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C with clearing skies. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 3C temps as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -5C with a -10C windchill. Clear skies, so there should be some sun today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -6C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover as we approach 9AM. Very cold for this time of year.


----------



## SINC

-4° under clear skies with sunrise still 90 minutes away and a high of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny for most of the day, but it never got over -6C. Luckily, this cold snap is forecast to end tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny blue skies as we near 9AM with +1C temps this morning. Should be a nice day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C temps as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-6 and overcast as we in the Edmonton area prepare for the Grey Cup tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -6 and overcast as we in the Edmonton area prepare for the Grey Cup tomorrow.


What might the weather be like comes game time? Merci, mon ami. Go Stamps :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some rain on the way. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> What might the weather be like comes game time? Merci, mon ami. Go Stamps :clap:


Game time is 4:00 but ceremonies and stuff will se kickoff delayed until 4:30 and the weather gurus here say it will be about -2° to start and fall to -8° by game end.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Game time is 4:00 but ceremonies and stuff will se kickoff delayed until 4:30 and the weather gurus here say it will be about -2° to start and fall to -8° by game end.


Well, so long as there is no snow and the wind is not gusting, this should be an OK forecast for a good game. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C at noon. A quiet and dull day .......... which is fine with me. No traces of last week's snow is left. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at just past 4PM with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and very sunny which is melting away the 3cm of overnight snow. Hopefully, with rain in the forecast for tomorrow, all will be gone in 48 hours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C with overnight rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with the rain taking away most of our snow from last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with strong winds and rain. At least all of our snow is now gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and the wind and rain have finally stopped at 9PM. Turning into a mild evening for the end of November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C at just past 10AM. With no wind, it almost feels balmy outside.


----------



## SINC

-4° on the way up to 3° with roads covered in freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -4° on the way up to 3° with roads covered in freezing rain.


XX) Drive carefully, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and starting to get dark at 4PM. Still, the temps are 8C so it has not been a bad day overall.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here this evening, but some strong winds and rain are in the forecast for tomorrow morning. So much for the saying "Red sky at night sailor's delight." We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and very windy with +3C temps. The snow and strong winds in Cape Breton, NS and lower NB knocked out power for many for over 6 hours ............. including us here in tiny Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...aCcwJRz6i0nQJbFeaRy0oZqV6AjrsjSxTTb8EnUfwaV70

Wow!!!!!! Parts of Atlantic Canada really got pounded. We got no snow, just strong winds and the loss of power for 5+ hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clearing skies and strong winds at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy at just past 9AM. A dull day ......... but nothing to shovel, which is a big upside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +5C at 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +6C as we near 3PM. Turning into a nice day now. A fine way to end November.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a nippy -1C as we near 10PM. There might be some frost on the lawns tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C ............ a very quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +5C at 1PM. Still, should be a nice evening for the Lighting of the Ships down at dockside in the Lunenburg Harbor.


----------



## SINC

And so begins five days of snow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And so begins five days of snow.




I guess the ski resorts will appreciate that. Or is it the wrong type of snow???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And so begins five days of snow.


 Was all of your previous snow already gone?


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some rain on the way as we near noon. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +4C but it is now raining harder. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

-8° here and it has been snowing since midnight and is forecast to continue until tomorrow morning. Everything is white again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° here and it has been snowing since midnight and is forecast to continue until tomorrow morning. Everything is white again.


Yuk. And, as you have said, it will last for awhile due to the cold temps this time of year. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-6 and snow aplenty.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -6 and snow aplenty.


 Sorry to hear this. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> -6 and snow aplenty.




Where ever that is...
Anyway, not the best even with small amounts anywhere.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> -8° here and it has been snowing since midnight and is forecast to continue until tomorrow morning. Everything is white again.





Dr.G. said:


> Yuk. And, as you have said, it will last for awhile due to the cold temps this time of year. Stay safe, mon ami.


TV weather guy now says it will continue until noon tomorrow with accumulations of 20 cm or more in total.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> TV weather guy now says it will continue until noon tomorrow with accumulations of 20 cm or more in total.


Stay warm and safe, mon ami. Drive carefully.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Where ever that is...
> 
> Anyway, not the best even with small amounts anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======



No rest for the wicked here, amigo.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> No rest for the wicked here, amigo.
> ...



Sort of interesting as I just noticed the nice Red Chile Jelly cold pack we get at COSTCO, and it's only available at this time of year, is actually made in Sherwood Park according to the label on the jar.

Seems a bit odd for a place now covered in snow to be making semi-hot chile jelly!!!


EDIT:
JFYI, I just googled to find it:
https://www.somethingspecialdeli.com/ca/products/RedChiliPepperSpread



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Sort of interesting as I just noticed the nice Red Chile Jelly cold pack we get at COSTCO, and it's only available at this time of year, is actually made in Sherwood Park according to the label on the jar.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit odd for a place now covered in snow to be making semi-hot chile jelly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> JFYI, I just googled to find it:
> 
> https://www.somethingspecialdeli.com/ca/products/RedChiliPepperSpread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




LOL :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and very foggy. Fog horns in the Lunenburg Harbor set off a couple of my dogs howling ................ at 4AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 11.2 °C 52.2 °F Shelburne Sandy Point, NS

Cold spot in Canada: -41.8 °C -43.2 °F Eureka, NU


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> No rest for the wicked here, amigo.


https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab33#52038817493360630201812030501ww1676cwwg

 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The dump of snow continues and has stalled right over us prompting this:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The dump of snow continues and has stalled right over us prompting this:


It is usually the stalling that leaves the heaviest snowfalls. Any strong winds to cause drifting? Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C at just past 9AM with the fog finally lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C as we near 8PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

Over 30 cm of snow fell here in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Over 30 cm of snow fell here in the past 24 hours.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy at just past 9AM. Going to get colder throughout the day.


----------



## SINC

-12° with the wind chill at -18° with a high today of -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 6PM. Going to be a cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a chilly -2C at just past 11AM.


----------



## SINC

-12° with light snow and about 2 cm on the ground overnight. Headed up to -6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -12° with light snow and about 2 cm on the ground overnight. Headed up to -6° today.


Well, at least the snow must be dry. How deep is it in total, since you don't get much melting these days?


----------



## SINC

It's about a foot deep on the lawns and rooftops, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's about a foot deep on the lawns and rooftops, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C with clear skies at 8PM.


----------



## SINC

A chillier -19° here with a high today of -6°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A chillier -19° here with a high today of -6°.


XX)

Cloudy and -2C here at just past 9AM. A dull day, but at least there is no snow in the forecast. It is passing us by and headed for St. John's, NL tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

The airport is reporting wind chill at -30° now and it is cold here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we near 1PM. Feels like it is going to snow, but none is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy as we near 7PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C with very clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## SINC

A colder -19° here this morning. Many places within an hour or so of us had temps in the -30°s yesterday. Winter is beginning to settle in now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A colder -19° here this morning. Many places within an hour or so of us had temps in the -30°s yesterday. Winter is beginning to settle in now.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and cloudy. We were supposed to get some wet snow flurries, but nothing yet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and we got a very light dusting of snow this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C. Hopefully, some sunshine tomorrow will take away all of our snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cold -5C at just past 9AM this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -9C with clear skies and luckily no breeze as we near 6PM. Going to be a very cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

=10C at just past 10PM. "Baby, it's cold outside" .....................


----------



## SINC

We too sit at -10° to twin your weather. Only thing is we have snow and lots of it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C. A cold morning, but there is no snow on the roads.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C at just past noon. Sadly, this might be our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -5C at just past 4PM, and still sunny ............... but the sun is slowly starting to sink towards the horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C this morning. We had an overnight dusting of light snow. All is white now, but some forecasted rain for later in the week will hopefully wash it all away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C at just past 5PM. This afternoon's sunshine and 1C temps took away much of our snow in the driveways and roads.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-2 currently on our way to a low of -7 tonight. Perfect for ice creation after some freeze/thaw cycles today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cold -5C this morning. Roads and driveways are clear and dry, which is good to see.


----------



## SINC

A biting wind chill today at -12° here right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a nice sunset and a nice crescent moon forming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cold -6C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

0° and that is our high for the day so there we will sit for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and -4C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C at just past 6PM. Clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with clear skies and lots of visible stars at just past 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with blue skies and -2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and -4C temps. Getting ready to see the meteor shower starting in an hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some sun as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with lots of sun now. Turning out to be a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just past 7PM with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun burning off the morning fog with +7C at just past 9AM. There goes the last of our snow. GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

3° now but steadily falling all the way to -13° by evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and blue skies and +9C at 130PM. Turning into a fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Now 1°, high winds and mixed rain/snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 1°, high winds and mixed rain/snow.


Yuk, especially with wind. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Nova Scotia: 9.4 °C Lunenburg ............. as of 3PM with full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is starting to set at just past 4PM and the temps have dipped to +7C


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny but a chilly -2C this morning.


----------



## SINC

-15° on the way to a high of -6° with snow and possible freezing rain both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with sunny blue skies. We too have some rain and snow on the way for here in NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C temps. Rain and snow are still in the forecast within the next 48 hours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C temps and raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C with a light rain falling. At least there has been no snow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +3C temps and raining.




I looks like you have some pretty strong winds and some very large waves in some areas according to your NS webcams, ie:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/


At least the "Parade of Storms" has passed by for us but the rain showers continue but warmer temperatures for you for your upcoming visit.

Hopefully the sun will even break through a few times but the overcast and drissle seems to be awfully persistent and annoying lately.

PS: Have a good safe trip. And it is a long one.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I looks like you have some pretty strong winds and some very large waves in some areas according to your NS webcams, ie:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
> 
> 
> At least the "Parade of Storms" has passed by for us but the rain showers continue but warmer temperatures for you for your upcoming visit.
> 
> Hopefully the sun will even break through a few times but the overcast and drissle seems to be awfully persistent and annoying lately.
> 
> PS: Have a good safe trip. And it is a long one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, with some overnight snow in the forecast and a few inches of rain for this coming weekend here in NS. Should at least be warmer in Victoria. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, with some overnight snow in the forecast and a few inches of rain for this coming weekend here in NS. Should at least be warmer in Victoria. We shall see.
> 
> Paix, mon ami.




Here's hoping there won't be enough snow to disrupt any of the air flights for you!!!

You don't need anything like that to mess up your holiday.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Here's hoping there won't be enough snow to disrupt any of the air flights for you!!!
> 
> You don't need anything like that to mess up your holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. We shall see. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some wet snow on the way. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some very light snow falling. Very quiet outside.


----------



## SINC

-9° with a high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with about 10cm of snow overnight ............ and it is still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a bitterly cold -8C as we bear 2PM. No snow on the ground, so that is nice.


----------



## SINC

-15° and a pretty morning with the trees covered in hoar frost.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with a bitterly cold -8C as we bear 2PM. No snow on the ground, so that is nice.



Well, I guess you could have stayed in Victoria for a bit longer as we're generally just above 3C outside @ 10am, unless you were one of many still without Hydro Power or some form of heat.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I guess you could have stayed in Victoria for a bit longer as we're generally just above 3C outside @ 10am, unless you were one of many still without Hydro Power or some form of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Patrick. Victoria was OK, but parts of BC are still without power until the new year.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-8 and overcast in Edmonton today. Happy holidays! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -8 and overcast in Edmonton today. Happy holidays!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Holidays to you as well. Paix, mon ami.

-10C at 8PM here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a light dusting of snow as we near noon. More snow is on the way and then rain and +8C temps to get rid of it all. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still snowing with -3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overall, we got about 12cm of snow ........ and then the rain hit us. It is now +7C and foggy, and much of the snow has melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of +9C when the sun came out a few hours ago. Now, it is back to +7C with nearly all of the snow from yesterday gone.


----------



## SINC

-9° and it has been snowing heavily all day and will continue both tomorrow and Monday with great accumulations expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -9° and it has been snowing heavily all day and will continue both tomorrow and Monday with great accumulations expected.


XX)XX) Sorry to hear this, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a wind chill of -22 and snow today. Temperature is to continue to fall all day getting to -25° by New Years Eve day morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -14° with a wind chill of -22 and snow today. Temperature is to continue to fall all day getting to -25° by New Years Eve day morning.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good thing you are not back in SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C at just past 11AM


----------



## SINC

Just two hours later and we sit at -16° with the wind chill at -25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just two hours later and we sit at -16° with the wind chill at -25°.


XX) Snowing???


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -4C at 2PM. A quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -14° with a wind chill of -22 and snow today. Temperature is to continue to fall all day getting to -25° by New Years Eve day morning.





Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good thing you are not back in SK.





SINC said:


> Just two hours later and we sit at -16° with the wind chill at -25°.




Gads!!! And we thought it was a bit chilly here this am @ just under 4C!!!

But it's west coast damp and penetrating cold!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold but dry -10C at just past 10PM, but no wind and thus no windchill.


----------



## SINC

-22° and calm, but if the wind pics up at dawn, the wind chill will exceed -30°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -6C temps as we near 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -2C temps. Should be a chilly new year's eve at the Lunenburg harbor to see the fireworks, but it is worth the chill. Snow and then some rain and warmer temps in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C as we near 6PM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-9 on a Happy New Year’s Eve. Be good!


----------



## pm-r

Nippy here @ just above 1C @ 7:30pm.

_*Happy New Year and a Great New Year to All.*_



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

-10° with the wind chill at -18° makes for a cold night if you are outside. As usual, our wimp of a council set off the fireworks at 8:30 p.m. which lasted a whopping 13 minutes and were painfully slow. Does anyone celebrate at midnight anymore in Alberta? The rest of the country and the world set them off at midnight. Wimps I say!


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with snow blasted about by strong winds out of the south.


----------



## SINC

-7° as our roller coaster ride of freeze and thaw continues as we hit +7° by Thursday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and very windy with temps just a bit under +6C as we near 5PM. Most of the overnight snow is gone.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+2 so not so bad at 5 pm on New Year’s Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +2 so not so bad at 5 pm on New Year’s Day.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and still very windy as we near 9PM


----------



## SINC

2° with a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -5C. Lots of wind so it is cold outside.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+5 and definitely feeling like a spring thaw.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with clear skies and no snow on the roads or gardens. However, 15cm of snow is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to -10C as we near 9PM. Very cold for early Jan., at least here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...HQlxCxhP8UH_geJ_bjtoRTTBcoidrrFqXZ-BQJkuMsHvc

How I remember these St. John's, NL snowstorms .................. but do NOT miss them. One of the reasons we moved from there to here in Lunenburg, NS. Currently it is -5C with no snow on the ground.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...HQlxCxhP8UH_geJ_bjtoRTTBcoidrrFqXZ-BQJkuMsHvc
> 
> How I remember these St. John's, NL snowstorms .................. but do NOT miss them. One of the reasons we moved from there to here in Lunenburg, NS. Currently it is -5C with no snow on the ground.




I can't understand why anyone would want to live there, let alone move there, But there are many other places I would apply that to as well.

But I guess in your case it was the Memorial University of Newfoundland that lured you up there from New York, but you wouldn't have experienced those memories and conditions If you hadn't moved up there. Now just memories — hopefully.


----------



## SINC

One does not always have a choice if one follows a career path. Having moved / been transferred 11 times in 39 years, I endured living in some places I would rather not have been. That noted, that endurance paid off big time returns in career experience, prestige and remuneration. One reaps what one sows, so to speak.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to live there, let alone move there, But there are many other places I would apply that to as well.
> 
> But I guess in your case it was the Memorial University of Newfoundland that lured you up there from New York, but you wouldn't have experienced those memories and conditions If you hadn't moved up there. Now just memories — hopefully.


True. Still, I came to Memorial after spending 5 years in the state of Georgia, where I saw a total of 5 1/2 inches of snow in those five years ..................... which were flurries in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One does not always have a choice if one follows a career path. Having moved / been transferred 11 times in 39 years, I endured living in some places I would rather not have been. That noted, that endurance paid off big time returns in career experience, prestige and remuneration. One reaps what one sows, so to speak.


Very true, Don. Personally, I could not see myself being transferred 11 times during my 38 1/2 years at Memorial. Sadly, fewer and fewer people will experience long work careers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 0C at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very true, Don. Personally, I could not see myself being transferred 11 times during my 38 1/2 years at Memorial. Sadly, fewer and fewer people will experience long work careers.


It is worth noting that I was employed by the same firm for all 39 of those years, thus the career longevity.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is worth noting that I was employed by the same firm for all 39 of those years, thus the career longevity.


:clap::clap::clap: Still, we are a dying breed of workers who are with the same firm/company for 35+ years.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C as we near 11PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We see your pain! Lots of information on the news about Newfoundland getting hammered among other places in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> We see your pain! Lots of information on the news about Newfoundland getting hammered among other places in Canada.


Yes, and this snow will form the base of more to come .................... and will still be there comes June. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light dusting of snow which will be gone by lunchtime when the sun comes out with +4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some sun to melt away this morning's dusting of snow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It is worth noting that I was employed by the same firm for all 39 of those years, thus the career longevity.



I was told it was unusual, even for our generation, to have been be employed by the same firm for 40 years, and in my case, they were all at the same place and no transfers involved.

Now I can't even believe I have been unemployed for over half that time and it will be 21 years coming up this year. How time flies...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as we near 6PM. All of this morning's snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at nearly 10PM. With no wind, it's a nice evening, albeit cloudy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

That doesn’t sound anything like what I saw on the news. Must have been a temporary snowstorm.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and foggy at 11AM.


----------



## SINC

-5° and little change with a high of -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +4C and foggy at 4PM. We are about to get 25mm of rain in the next hour or so. Still, nothing to shovel


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...ROExxCELkdDuqoj_DJ3aLuxTitMFyi0Kc3eB6ee4zcQQ8

Yuk!!!!!!!!!!

Still, there is hope.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...QJRxOccHXP8rqeWQNy3S36gD0QfuM4UpkExUGj_tKyDXg


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +3C with rain. Still, nothing to shovel. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C as we near 11AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C as we near 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at just past 11PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-8 and snowy overnight apparently.


----------



## SINC

-17° with the wind chill and falling to -14° by mid day with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -4C temps ............ but too cold to melt the 3cm of overnight snow. Maybe Wednesday's forecasted +5C temps and rain will do the job? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now -14° with the wind chill at -22° and continuing to fall all day long. Feels like winter again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -14° with the wind chill at -22° and continuing to fall all day long. Feels like winter again.


Starting to feel like real winter here as well. -5C with blue skies and sunshine, but tonight it might get down to a bitterly cold -10C, which is way below normal for us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C at just past 9PM. A very cold night is upon us.


----------



## SINC

-29° out there with the wind chill this morning, brrr.


----------



## SINC

Now -22° and wind chill at -32°. Good thing I plugged in the car last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -22° and wind chill at -32°. Good thing I plugged in the car last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with -5C temps at just past 9AM


----------



## SINC

A wee bit warmer now than earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A wee bit warmer now than earlier.


Not much melting of your snow with these temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 0C now, with some wet snow and then lots of rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

The 10cm of overnight snow has been washed totally away by 50mm of rain and +6C temps. Nice to see no snow on the ground at this time of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has finally stopped. We even had some very rare January thunder. The fog is returning with +7C temps right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with +4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light drizzle falling. Nothing to shovel tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning here.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we near 8AM, with a nice sunrise forming in the east. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-17 to start the day, moving toward a high of -1 on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -17 to start the day, moving toward a high of -1 on Friday.


Do you have much snow on the ground?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Do you have much snow on the ground?


Uh, yeah. It's Alberta, it's January and it's always snow. See for yourself.


----------



## pm-r

Wet West Coast cloudy and threatening rain as too often usual lately.

At least not what eldest son in Whitehorse is experiencing that he sent a reminder and comparison:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Uh, yeah. It's Alberta, it's January and it's always snow. See for yourself.


Wow.  That might not melt anytime soon.

Not a bit of snow anywhere here in Lunenburg, NS. It is bound to come, but it will be snow on top of bare ground and roads.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow.  That might not melt anytime soon.
> 
> Not a bit of snow anywhere here in Lunenburg, NS. It is bound to come, but it will be snow on top of bare ground and roads.


The melt will not begin until mid to late March.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Do you have much snow on the ground?




Fair bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Fair bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The melt will not begin until mid to late March.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The melt will not begin until mid to late March.



At the latest, I imagine you're hoping for!!! 







- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a bit of sun as we near 11AM. Some very cold temps, as low as -10C, are upon up for this weekend if the Weather Network is to be believed. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Today marks the 50th anniversary of the big Alberta deep freeze back in 1969. I had moved from Swift Current to Grande Prairie August 1 of that year. We went 26 consecutive days where the temperature never rose above -20° F. I used to leave my car, a '63 Mercury, idle all night so I could drive to work on the really cold nights. It got to -56° F some nights. That was a real test for us back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Today marks the 50th anniversary of the big Alberta deep freeze back in 1969. I had moved from Swift Current to Grande Prairie August 1 of that year. We went 26 consecutive days where the temperature never rose above -20° F. I used to leave my car, a '63 Mercury, idle all night so I could drive to work on the really cold nights. It got to -56° F some nights. That was a real test for us back then.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold and windy -5C at just past 6PM


----------



## SINC

A mild weekend break before plunging back into the deep freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny skies with a bitterly cold -10C and a -18C windchill. Far too cold for us here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

> Today marks the 50th anniversary of the big Alberta deep freeze back in 1969.
> ... ... ...
> I used to leave my car, a '63 Mercury, idle all night so I could drive to work on the really cold nights. It got to -56° F some nights.



THAT, is much too cold for man or beast, or machinery!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C at just past 6PM with clear skies ............. which means no snow and cold temps. Since I hate snow, I can put up with the cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies this morning. Lots of sunshine will be the order of the day .................... along with -11C temps. Luckily, there is no wind, just a bite to the cold if you step outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -3C temps at just past 4PM. A fine Sunday here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Still chilly here, but it will be getting a lot colder and soon!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Boy, SINC, what a noticeable difference just a few miles away in Sherwood Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

How is the air quality in the greater Edmonton area? Environment Canada said it was somewhat poor this morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> How is the air quality in the greater Edmonton area? Environment Canada said it was somewhat poor this morning.




It’s breathable as far as I can tell. And not too chilly yet, which is nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s breathable as far as I can tell. And not too chilly yet, which is nice.


Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -10C temps. Going to be a cold day before the warmer weather comes back.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and now -6C at noon. Should be a nice day free of rain or snow. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -5C as we near 4PM. That, most likely, will be our high for the day. Still, it was a quiet Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a cold -6C at just past 10AM. Lots of sunshine in this area of NS means cold temps. Still, with no snow on the ground, I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps.


----------



## SINC

Overcast with snow today. Now -11° with the wind chill at -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with -2C temps at just past 9AM. Should be another quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy at just past 5PM. It actually feels colder outside right now than it did when it was -10C last week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +2C at just past 8PM. Lots of rain is headed our way this weekend. Hopefully, there will be nothing to shovel. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's just a tad chilly out there this morning and three degrees colder here in St. Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -7C temps. A fine afternoon ahead of us.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It's just a tad chilly out there this morning and three degrees colder here in St. Albert.



A bit of an understatement I'd say!! 

I'm a bit surprised to see it's also 80% humidity and I assume the 30% refers to a chance of white stuff that they show as grey. Edmonton pollution I suspect. 

It should only be allowed in the ski areas.

Anyway, that's way too cold for this guy!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and a nice moon rising high in the eastern sky .................. with a cold -9C temp as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cold -11C .................. and it is forecast to go down to a bone chilling -15C overnight.    XX)XX)XX)


----------



## SINC

A bit colder here at -20° with the wind chill at -30° this morning.


----------



## CubaMark

-22 this morning when I went out to get the car going. Fortunately I remembered to put the windshield cover on the car last night, so no scraping required at the front. I have one for the back window, too, but it's not long enough to tuck into the doors, and the magnets it came with aren't strong enough to hold out against the winds. Still, so very happy to be home in Nova Scotia


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> -22 this morning when I went out to get the car going. Fortunately I remembered to put the windshield cover on the car last night, so no scraping required at the front. I have one for the back window, too, but it's not long enough to tuck into the doors, and the magnets it came with aren't strong enough to hold out against the winds. Still, so very happy to be home in Nova Scotia


-15C this morning, Mark, here in Lunenburg when I took the dogs out. Cloudy now and -2C with lots of rain in the forecast for this weekend.


----------



## pm-r

CubaMark said:


> -22 this morning when I went out to get the car going. ... ... Still, so very happy to be home in Nova Scotia





Dr.G. said:


> -15C this morning, Mark, here in Lunenburg when I took the dogs out. Cloudy now and -2C with lots of rain in the forecast for this weekend.




Those temperatures are quite a bit below normal for NS areas are they not???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Those temperatures are quite a bit below normal for NS areas are they not???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


For us here in coastal NS, this is above normal temp wise and below average re the amount of snow we have received (we had over 2 feet of snow on the ground by this time last year). Not sure about Mark's area of NS.

Currently it is +1C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still just over +1C as we near 10PM. Cloudy, which helps keep things mild.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy as we await the snow and rain tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Currently -16° with a wind chill of -22° out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Currently -16° with a wind chill of -22° out there.


Yikes!!! I shall not complain about my -5C temps ............... in full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -4C at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...p5nf95VeHjnMweYsLOja55_lu4tKlBcBed0jx3OceQj_M

Coming our way .................


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...N2wz4zVah3d_MzQoK6tGAAbySSGN76FcLxroaZbs28diU

Strong winds also headed our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...g3Wm0QV9mMgnFLjisSOzZ8Gw8LbYu6OrXcUN6JuoUcANo


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowing all morning. Luckily, with -4C temps it is light snow. Still, 15cm will fall by noon, to be followed by 75mm or rain. What a mess in the forecast for today.


----------



## SINC

A cool start, but warming up today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 0C and going up to +8C with heavy rain this afternoon and tonight. Hopefully, it will wash away the 10cm of overnight snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 8.8 °C Yarmouth Airport, NS

+7C here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 10.1 °C Kejimkujik Park, NS

Currently +8C here in Lunenburg, NS. Our snow continues to melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 12.0 °C CFB Greenwood, NS

+8C with pouring rain here in Lunenburg, NS. Lights are flickering due to the very high wind gusts.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C at midnight here in Lunenburg, and it is still raining.


----------



## SINC

Our up and down weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Big swing in temps. From +10C and lots of rain to +1C and clearing skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -5C temps. Sadly, the lunar eclipse was yesterday ................ when it was +10C with heavy rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cold this morning, with sunshine and -10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

He's back .......................... 11 days to go.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shubenacadie-sam/


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and windy .............. with -8C temps .......... at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are nearing a record setting -20C+ windchill ............ possibly making this the coldest Jan. day ever. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and -3C temps at just past noon. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C as we inch towards 8PM.


----------



## SINC

A tad chilly this morning but rising to -2° by afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and an abnormally high +11C at 10AM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> A tad chilly this morning but rising to -2° by afternoon.




A few km away in Sherwood Park, it’s nowhere near as cold as St. Albert. Hmmm...


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A few km away in Sherwood Park, it’s nowhere near as cold as St. Albert. Hmmm...


Interesting. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and +12C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hot spot in Canada: 14.2 °C Kentville , NS

Currently windy and +10C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +9C with strong wind gusts at 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C with lots of rain and very strong wind gusts as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +7C temps at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

While out temperature has risen, we now will deal with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +7C temps at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice +2C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a chilly -3C at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -1C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with lots of sunshine at 10AM. Should be another nice day here in Lunenburg ...................... with no snow anywhere to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +3C temps at just past 3PM. A fine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cloudy but bright at -1, about as good as we’re going to get for a winter’s day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +1C temps. A quiet Sunday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling. Still, nothing to shovel, which is good.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very foggy. Still, one does not have to shovel fog.


----------



## BReligion

-19C here with a 15 to 20 cm snowfall warning at the moment..

BReligion


----------



## SINC

After a few warm days, we're going back down by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting and the sun is trying to shine, with +5C temps and no wind. A very quiet day.


----------



## 18m2

Cherry blossoms are on the trees in Victoria.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/vi...-bloom-while-most-of-canada-freezes-1.4271823


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?on61#2225143522093321546201901280503ww1171cwto


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cold -7C at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C here, but with lots of sun and no wind. It is nice sitting outside watching my dogs play in the backyard that has no snow anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with -5C temps as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/29/weather/winter-weather-tuesday-wxc/index.html


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a few cm of snow overnight. Now, at just past 10AM, it is starting to rain to wash away this snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/01/30/weather/winter-weather-wednesday-wxc/index.html

A friend of mine who lives in Regina said that thee sorts of temps are not new to the folks who grew up in SK.

We left St. John's, NL to come here to NS to avoid the snow, the lack of spring and the ice storms of March.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C at just past 5PM. Most of this morning's snow has now melted away. Good!!!!!!!!!! I'm dreaming of a green Groundhog Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...e2tILu7ZnssSMQOe-d7BZB21Tg57L73uACn9DD4iAelL4


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 9PM. Should dip down to -7C overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light dusting of snow at just past 4AM.


----------



## SINC

We're headed for a nippy weekend.


----------



## polywog

-28C with wind chill this morning. Warming up to -13. Which lately sound more like shorts weather!


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with -7C temps and very windy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-the-winter-ahead-for-parts-of-canada/123215/

Next week, cold heading west and rain heading east.


----------



## SINC

Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yikes!


XX)

Cold and snow .................... stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C and a cold wind blowing.


----------



## SINC

While so far we have only received about two inches of snow, the worst is yet to come and the wind chill has dropped sharply. Possible snow total now sit at 40 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a very cold -12C at 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Yep, a bit cold here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, a bit cold here too.


Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with -6C temps at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny with -6C temps. All in all, a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C temps with clear skies as we near 9PM


----------



## SINC

It's a chilly one out there this morning.


----------



## SINC

And now this.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now this.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...Vy0JcZAE0nPYjSrFP6-C9G7F3yPz4ZIuYgmlVrkuMiByU

C'est la vie here in Eastern Canada.


----------



## SINC

And so the day begins.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And so the day begins.




OMG!!! It seems like some similar conditions might be contagious, but definitely not as severe here... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -3C. A rather dull and quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -3C and still cloudy. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

Well sir, she's just a tad chilly here this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well sir, she's just a tad chilly here this morning!


A "tad chilly"?????????????????   XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -6C temps. A fine morning.


----------



## SINC

It's a bit nippy this morning!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a bit nippy this morning!


Nippy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I would be dead in your driveway with these sorts of temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warming up a bit in the full sunshine and -4C temps. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Nippy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I would be dead in your driveway with these sorts of temps.


It has fallen to -33° here now, with wind chill at -41° but hard to tell the difference once it gets that cold.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Well sir, she's just a tad chilly here this morning!



That -27C is the coldest I have ever experienced, And that was on the ski slopes at Whitewater Just outside Nelson.

Way too cold to be enjoyable, especially when not dressed accordingly, but it was interesting when all the snow would squeak when skiing over it.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It has fallen to -33° here now, with wind chill at -41° but hard to tell the difference once it gets that cold.


XX) I would be dead before I got past your doorstep to get to your driveway. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a nice sunset at 6PM. Rain is actually in the forecast for Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Not much change here today at all and more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with some possible snow flurries overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy. The dusting of overnight snow is now melting away.


----------



## SINC

It's warmed up a few degrees today.


----------



## 18m2

Not sure if this has been posted before. My apologies if it has.

In 1947, the temperature in the Yukon plunged to a bone-chilling and record-breaking -81.4°F or -114.52°C.

https://www.readersdigest.ca/travel/canada/coldest-day-in-canadian-history/

Today, here on Vancouver Island it's -6°C with a stiff NE wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's warmed up a few degrees today.


????????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently an unexpected and balmy +7C. No sunshine, but who cares.


----------



## SINC

It warmed up, but only a bit by noon. We will be dipping to near -40° tomorrow night.


----------



## pm-r

We ended up with some -2 C — -3 C temps here and woke up to about 5 cm of the white stuff this am, but now sunny as it's trying to peek out occasionally with some blue skys, but more snow forecast for Wednesday and continuing cold for this area.

Those Alberta temps are too cold for us.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at 6PM. Tomorrow's forecasted rain and +6C temps should take any last bits of snow from Lunenburg County. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with clearing skies at 10PM.


----------



## SINC

It's a bit colder than that here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We ended up with some -2 C — -3 C temps here and woke up to about 5 cm of the white stuff this am, but now sunny as it's trying to peek out occasionally with some blue skys, but more snow forecast for Wednesday and continuing cold for this area.
> 
> Those Alberta temps are too cold for us.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...Ce-I5f30OPzYX7dLx-6zplYvYpDLM2kzC9J4DD7EAaC7A


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a bit colder than that here this morning.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very foggy here this morning. I have not seen the fog this thick since we moved here to Lunenburg, NS. Could hardly see across the street. Even my three dachshunds were spoofed as the fog was so low to the ground ............... and they are only about a foot high in height!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> XX)


It got a lot colder here now as dawn approaches. Parka weather for sure, but we appreciate no wind as it is calm right now. If the wind picks up it will be brutal out there today, well into the -50°s and tomorrow is supposed to be colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It got a lot colder here now as dawn approaches. Parka weather for sure, but we appreciate no wind as it is calm right now. If the wind picks up it will be brutal out there today, well into the -50°s and tomorrow is supposed to be colder.


I think that the coldest I ever experienced was -37C in Winnipeg one Boxing Day. Thought I was going to die.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very foggy still. I can hear the fog horns in the Lunenburg harbor wailing .................. a very strange sound for Feb.


----------



## pm-r

> It got a lot colder here now as dawn approaches.



You're now even colder than Whitehorse, and when it hit the -50s up there a few days ago, my eldest son said to Hell with it and took a flight to Columbia and to do some paragliding down there. Some areas there have some of the most ideal climates I'm told.




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +4C and very foggy still. I can hear the fog horns in the Lunenburg harbor wailing .................. a very strange sound for Feb.




And still thick fog in some areas there. 

Peggys Cove Lighthouse is barely visible even now in the webcam:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/

Some other webcam shots there are not much better.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> And still thick fog in some areas there.
> 
> Peggys Cove Lighthouse is barely visible even now in the webcam:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
> 
> Some other webcam shots there are not much better.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, we got a bit of rain at about noon and that took away the fog. As well, the temps are now at +12C as we near 4PM. It is cloudy, but this balmy weather was unexpected.


----------



## SINC

Ah, basking in the heat of the mid-afternoon!


----------



## SINC

Wind chill still at -38°. Did I mention we got lots of snow too?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ah, basking in the heat of the mid-afternoon!


"Basking"??????????????????????????????????????????????   XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind chill still at -38°. Did I mention we got lots of snow too?


Still no plows???????????? Nice white snow, but it is time for it all to go away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C temps as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have gone up to +9C as we near 10PM. It feels balmy this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and a mild +3C this morning. All is VERY quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Meanwhile in Alberta .......................


----------



## SINC

Wind chills this morning here are between -40° and -50°, a good day to stay inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind chills this morning here are between -40° and -50°, a good day to stay inside.


With temps like that, I could not survive there. RIP me. XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy at just past noon. That will be our high for the day. Still, no snow in sight.


----------



## SINC

It just will not let go.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It just will not let go.


XX)XX)

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...-JlLy_YVx08oAEmUT6Q2Ak6LzTgX5i6DdN8hwdJK1S7WA


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/

Clearing skies. Nice to see a bit of afternoon sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -3C temps as we near 11PM


----------



## SINC

The cold blast continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 0C. A dull morning.


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, just another day with an extreme cold warning and temps in the -30°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ho hum, just another day with an extreme cold warning and temps in the -30°s.


 A good day/week to stay indoors. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy but the temps are now up to +2C at just past 1PM. By this time tomorrow, we are supposed to be up to +6C with some rain.


----------



## SINC

It can quit snowing any time now, I think we have enough. Our home from front and back driveways.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It can quit snowing any time now, I think we have enough. Our home from front and back driveways.


Well, at least your driveway and walkway are free of snow, and the snow is white and light .................... albeit in frigid temps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 6PM. Clouds are rolling in with some overnight rain in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Well, at least your driveway and walkway are free of snow, and the snow is white and light .................... albeit in frigid temps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Actually, that snow is packed solid by the wind and very heavy, nothing 'light' about it. You could easily saw it into blocks and build an igloo. It is over 30 inches deep on our lawns.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually, that snow is packed solid by the wind and very heavy, nothing 'light' about it. You could easily saw it into blocks and build an igloo. It is over 30 inches deep on our lawns.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  XX) XX) Buses are cancelled but schools remain open. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sask...gi5yEGGaJ8Zzbmhsk-pVsvllUtInTzLcz9BoPrmqdZnbs


----------



## SINC

Yippee! It's a warm spell.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yippee! It's a warm spell.


A "warm spell"??????????????????????????  Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling at just past 10AM


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A "warm spell"??????????????????????????  Stay warm, mon ami.


Well, we are out of the -30°s but the wind chill has prompted another warning today in the -40° range.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we are out of the -30°s but the wind chill has prompted another warning today in the -40° range.


Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit +7C at noon as the rain has now stopped. A rather mild and quiet afternoon is before us.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...36lrPTvtKJDMfi6VMjn6SSOT04z-JlZ69uU93LsZnA6TY

Luckily, no ice here in Lunenburg, NS. Currently foggy and +7C


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is lifting and the temps are up to +8C. That should be our high for the next week or so. Still, it is nice to look outside and see no snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +7C with the fog finally lifting.


----------



## SINC

Another day and more of the same including another severe cold warning in the -40° range.


----------



## SINC

We continue to drop lower and lower.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and VERY windy with -2C temps at just past 9AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> We continue to drop lower and lower.




I can beat that.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I can beat that.


Not now you can't.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Not now you can't.




Good grief!!! And with highs of -27 and -26 yet!!

That can't be good for one's health. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! And with highs of -27 and -26 yet!!
> 
> That can't be good for one's health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true. I would not survive the cold in the greater Edmonton metro area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Actually, while it has been a colder winter than normal here in Lunenburg, NS, there is no snow on the ground. Last year at this time, my dogs were walking on top of 2-3 feet of snow in the back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not now you can't.


SK tops you both. Luckily, Don is from SK.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a -15C windchill. For us, that is cold, even in mid-Feb.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...iaqYseh3OuC_YieO4HnrQZ5aCMjRoHJM6vV-TrcrQXCiw

It was icy here in Lunenburg, NS until about 9AM when the rain started to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -7C with clear skies as we near midnight. Winds are still gusting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -7C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars to see.


----------



## SINC

Still a wee bit cool this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Wee bit cold"??????????????? 

-7C with a windchill of -15C here in Lunenburg, NS is bitterly cold, so I guess it is all relative. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Well despite the fact that we have warmed up a tiny bit, another extreme wind chill cold has been issued with strong winds bringing chills between -40° and -50° to us today. Now that is gonna be cold, but for now, we sit at -38° wind chill until the winds pick up with the dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well despite the fact that we have warmed up a tiny bit, another extreme wind chill cold has been issued with strong winds bringing chills between -40° and -50° to us today. Now that is gonna be cold, but for now, we sit at -38° wind chill until the winds pick up with the dawn.


I can't imagine being outside for any length of time in those extreme cold temps with the wind chill. I can hardly stay outside in our -15C wind chill and full sun at noon here in Lunenburg. Guess they grow them tougher out on the prairies. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

One goes about one's business and limits time outside to 10 minute exposures, then back in to warm up. that noted, we just dropped another degree to -29 again in full sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> One goes about one's business and limits time outside to 10 minute exposures, then back in to warm up. that noted, we just dropped another degree to -29 again in full sunshine.


Very smart. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and very sunny as the winds have died down a bit. Not all that cold sitting outside watching my dogs play in the backyard. No snow or rain helps, since they dislike both.


----------



## SINC

Wow, we've got a heat wave going on here today!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, we've got a heat wave going on here today!


They must be dancing in your driveway. Kudos. Still, stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C going down to -9C overnight. Hopefully, the winds will die down somewhat to keep the windchills down. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> -6C going down to -9C overnight. Hopefully, the winds will die down somewhat to keep the windchills down. We shall see.




Windchills? At -9? You kill me Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Windchills? At -9? You kill me Dr. G.


-9C temps with strong winds could result in -16C windchills. For us, that is cold. As i have said, my wife, born and raised in AB, thinks nothing of these temps. For me, staying outside with the dogs is tough. I admire those who can survive the temps in AB/SK/MB. "You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill here is still at -30° dropping to -40° overnight and tomorrow promises to be just as cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind chill here is still at -30° dropping to -40° overnight and tomorrow promises to be just as cold.


XX) I keep saying it, but stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, another day at -27°, more cold and a wind chill warning too. Again. Or is that still?


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C with a -16C windchill. Too cold for me in that I was not born and raised on the prairies.


----------



## pm-r

We've been hit with some nasty wind storms and dumps of snow over the last few days and a fair bit of damage done to some of the coastal marinas and to many of the boats.
Even a barge used for protection was tipped over and the lift truck on his deck was dumped into the ocean.

We've got a good 200+cm of snow at our place and roads with more coming.

Definitely a stay home day!!!

_*Up to 20 centimetres of snow hitting parts of Vancouver Island, more forecasted*_
https://www.cheknews.ca/up-to-20-ce...s-of-vancouver-island-more-forecasted-533751/
https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=5a295daef0408321&hl=en&gl=CA&source=web


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Patrick, I can't imagine how the Vancouver/Victoria areas will cope with that much snow. Other places in Canada can handle those sorts of snow depths, but this must be rare for you folks. Stay safe, mon ami, if you have to venture outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with lots of sunny and still very sunny.


----------



## pm-r

> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Patrick, I can't imagine how the Vancouver/Victoria areas will cope with that much snow.



Yes Marc, it's quite a substantial amount of snow here and it's not light and fluffy, and even @ 9:30 am here, no sign of any snow clearing from the road in front of our house, and many use it to bypass some steep hills in the area.

We just hope the hydro power stays on as our home is 100% dependent on it for heat.

Yesterday, all our cable services (telephone/Internet/TV) went down for three hours+. Not even our basic plugin phone we were told would work in a power outage worked. Apparently the problem was due to something wrong on their cable boxes on the telephone poles.

At least our cell phones worked, well sort of. It seems my old cellphone doesn't send a beep tone it seems that I needed to select the service and department I needed. And not even an option to just stay on the line and wait for some human to hopefully answer and help.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

As I have said, stay safe and warm. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C at 10PM ........ going down to a very cold -13C overnight.


----------



## SINC

No change, bitter cold at -28° with the ongoing extreme cold warning of -40° to -45°. This is getting boring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cold -7C this morning. Snow and ice pellets are in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our wind chill currently sits at -44°, brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our wind chill currently sits at -44°, brrr.


I get a headache just reading those numbers. 

0C here with lots of sunshine at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit just over +2C here in Lunenburg this afternoon. According to the Weather Network, that made us the third warmest spot in Canada this afternoon. All will be changing tomorrow, however.


----------



## pm-r

Well overcast and cloudy and the snow keeps coming with intermittent flurries and just below freezing but I think it will be a while before we contemplate dining outside on our tables on our deck:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well overcast and cloudy and the snow keeps coming with intermittent flurries and just below freezing but I think it will be a while before we contemplate dining outside on our tables on our deck:


Good Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you move to NL???????????????? Those are quite the pics. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some snow clouds starting to roll in . Snow is in the forecast for dawn, then ice pellets and then sleet and then just rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's been over two weeks now with -30° below temps and the TV weather guy, or is the whether guy?, says we are in for at least another week of these temps. They do get kind of tiresome you know, but hey, it's Alberta and winter, what more can I expect?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's been over two weeks now with -30° below temps and the TV weather guy, or is the whether guy?, says we are in for at least another week of these temps. They do get kind of tiresome you know, but hey, it's Alberta and winter, what more can I expect?


I can just imagine your heating bill, Don. Every so often, when the temps get above +5C, I turn off the furnace and open up some windows to get some fresh air in the house. Stay warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just past 10PM. Snow is on the way.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> I can just imagine your heating bill, Don. Every so often, when the temps get above +5C, I turn off the furnace and open up some windows to get some fresh air in the house. Stay warm, mon ami.


Different out here with natural gas heating and our furnace draws in fresh air from outside to heat before it is blown through the house, so in a way, it is much the same in terms of fresh air being used at all times.

Last month we used $39 worth of natural gas. Then the Notley NDP tacked on $36 in carbon tax and the delivery and and franchise fees and other gouge charges boosted the bill to about $145. Imagine being charged over $115 to deleiver $39 worth of natural gas to your home In the very same pipe it has come in since we bought the home back in 1988 and has never had any maintenance or repair issues in those three decades.

Can't wait to toss the NDP out on their asses.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Different out here with natural gas heating and our furnace draws in fresh air from outside to heat before it is blown through the house, so in a way, it is much the same in terms of fresh air being used at all times.
> 
> Last month we used $39 worth of natural gas. Then the Notley NDP tacked on $36 in carbon tax and the delivery and and franchise fees and other gouge charges boosted the bill to about $145. Imagine being charged over $115 to deleiver $39 worth of natural gas to your home In the very same pipe it has come in since we bought the home back in 1988 and has never had any maintenance or repair issues in those three decades.
> 
> Can't wait to toss the NDP out on their asses.


I see your concern, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...9amRz-MEmBkeOfNZT0BQHaUnXRjX4suVuBX8n-09IC3zw

A real hero that saved a life.


----------



## Dr.G.

15cm of wind blown snow so far, and it is still coming down ............. in a horizontal manner. Looks like dust rather than snowflakes. The winds are strong so there is drifting. Only -2C, so the temps are moderate.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Another crisp Alberta morning. When will it end?


----------



## polywog

Woke up to knee high snow as far as the eye could see. Two hours later we were done shovelling. And then it started snowing again. Nice and warm though.

Rethinking not having a snowblower


----------



## SINC

Still colder than a well digger's arse here.


----------



## Dr.G.

The snow/ice pellets/sleet/rain have seemingly stopped, so I went out to clear our driveway. We got just over 15cm of snow/ice pellets, which is about the limit of my single stage snow blower. Still, with some rain and warmer temps in the forecast for Saturday, that should take away anything that I left behind. We shall see.

Currently +1C with the winds at a moderate speed.


----------



## Dr.G.

polywog said:


> Woke up to knee high snow as far as the eye could see. Two hours later we were done shovelling. And then it started snowing again. Nice and warm though.
> 
> Rethinking not having a snowblower


A wise consideration, polywog. :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Still colder than a well digger's arse here.



That is cold and can be dangerous as well.

But I don't really know where that expression — _colder than a well digger's arse_ — originated or why.

PS: I really don't agree with any "Carbon Tax", aka: "Government Environmental Tax Grab" but that rate on your gas bill is ridiculous and beyond comprehension.





- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

polywog said:


> Woke up to knee high snow as far as the eye could see. Two hours later we were done shovelling. And then it started snowing again. Nice and warm though.
> 
> Rethinking not having a snowblower




The strata on the hill just behind us just went out and bought a large snowblower after their attempts to have a contract with a tractor or bobcat operator just didn't work out, and it may have arrived a bit late, but the private driveway has never been cleared as well. 

Nice, as the lower half of the road (I have a right of way on it to use) acts as an access to our rear entry home.

I don't dare ask them if they could clear our driveway from our garage/carport to the private road!!! But my wife did a good job clearing 50% of it, so she can get her 4-wheel Nissan X-Trail in and out. 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The strata on the hill just behind us just went out and bought a large snowblower after their attempts to have a contract with a tractor or bobcat operator just didn't work out, and it may have arrived a bit late, but the private driveway has never been cleared as well.
> 
> Nice, as the lower half of the road (I have a right of way on it to use) acts as an access to our rear entry home.
> 
> I don't dare ask them if they could clear our driveway from our garage/carport to the private road!!! But my wife did a good job clearing 50% of it, so she can get her 4-wheel Nissan X-Trail in and out.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

After I finished clearing out my driveway, including the front, the Lunenburg Town plows came down our street twice to widen the roads. This left a two foot high mound in front of our driveway, with ice chunks the size of basketballs. So, I had to ask my neighbor, who has a big two stage snow blower, to do the front of my driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy with +1C temps and clearing skies. Strange to see so much snow after weeks of nothing on the ground. Such is Life in mid-Feb.


----------



## SINC

Same old same old.


----------



## SINC

Another day, another wind chill warning and -27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and cloudy. A rather dull day.


----------



## pm-r

Oh dear, they're forecasting another 10cm snow later today for us.

The municipality still hasn't cleared most of the side roads and those they have are only cleared for single lane traffic. And not even any wider passing areas created.

Not good and not normal. They usually do a pretty darn good job. Unfortunately, not this year.

Going by the temperatures, It's probably going to be pretty heavy snow and close to a mix of rain. YUK!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh dear, they're forecasting another 10cm snow later today for us.
> 
> The municipality still hasn't cleared most of the side roads and those they have are only cleared for single lane traffic. And not even any wider passing areas created.
> 
> Not good and not normal. They usually do a pretty darn good job. Unfortunately, not this year.
> 
> Going by the temperatures, It's probably going to be pretty heavy snow and close to a mix of rain. YUK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow. You are getting more snow than Lunenburg, NS. 

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 0C has some of our snow from yesterday melting away. Hopefully, with some more sun tomorrow and rain on Saturday, all of it will be gone by Monday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A wee bit warmer today, but not by much.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy -5C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Yeah, it's 'nippy' here too.


----------



## Dr.G.

Warming up a bit with very sunny skies and -3C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy at just past 2PM. Turning into a quiet day, with lots of rain in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The cold will just not let go. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The cold will just not let go. tptptptp


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and cloudy at 7PM. Temps are on their way up as the rain is coming our way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we near 11PM, and rain prior to dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with strong winds and rain just now starting. Hopefully, it will wash away much of the snow we got this week. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Finally a warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with rain and wind as the name of the game today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C at just past noon. There is still a light rain falling with fog rolling in just now.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -3C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 0C temps at 1PM. Hard to believe that in three weeks time we shall again be in Daylight Savings Time mode.


----------



## Dr.G.

At Christmas time, there is an Elf on a shelf. Only in Newfoundland might you see a moose on the roof.


----------



## SINC

We've got a heat wave goin' again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've got a heat wave goin' again today.


Stay "cool" mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We've got a heat wave goin' again today.




Well, certainly a bit warmer and it looks like warming improvements for the next few days.

It might even feel like T-shirt weather compared to what you have had. But I would suggest keeping the sandals in the cupboard and the flannels handy.

We actually have some nice blue skies, but still some 2 foot plus snow on parts of our driveway and around the house, and even higher were my wife piled some when she was doing the driveway clearing.

My 2006 Suzuki Aerio 4-wheel will be trapped in our garage for a while yet, but I wasn't planning on going anywhere with her. She is the special sports model and almost useless where snow hasn't been cleared as she only has about 4 inches clearance and she just pretends to be a snowplow, and a bad one at that.

My wife's Nissan X-trail Bonnavista works much better, with much higher road clearance and selective 2 or 4 wheel drive. And both have good all weather tires. Why you not when they are the only things between the car and the road surface???

I don't think I would ever have a car that does not have 4 wheel drive, if we are ever to buy a new car again.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, certainly a bit warmer and it looks like warming improvements for the next few days.
> 
> It might even feel like T-shirt weather compared to what you have had. But I would suggest keeping the sandals in the cupboard and the flannels handy.
> 
> We actually have some nice blue skies, but still some 2 foot plus snow on parts of our driveway and around the house, and even higher were my wife piled some when she was doing the driveway clearing.
> 
> My 2006 Suzuki Aerio 4-wheel will be trapped in our garage for a while yet, but I wasn't planning on going anywhere with her. She is the special sports model and almost useless where snow hasn't been cleared as she only has about 4 inches clearance and she just pretends to be a snowplow, and a bad one at that.
> 
> My wife's Nissan X-trail Bonnavista works much better, with much higher road clearance and selective 2 or 4 wheel drive. And both have good all weather tires. Why you not when they are the only things between the car and the road surface???
> 
> I don't think I would ever have a car that does not have 4 wheel drive, if we are ever to buy a new car again.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, my wife leased a Suzuki Aerio for a year and it always worried me that it would sink too low in the notorious St. John's pot holes due to the low clearance.

Speaking of sandals, I was up on the treadmill this afternoon and then had to take the doxies outside. It was 0C, full sunshine and no wind. So, I kept on my shorts/tee shirt and put on my Birkenstocks for the first time in months, and sat outside. It was a bit brisk, but they grow us tough in New York City. Of course, if I lived next door to Don, he would find me dead in our driveway, not from shoveling but from hypothermia. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -5C.


----------



## SINC

Another balmy day here at -25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and -5C with some snow on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and it feels as if the snow will start any minute now. These sorts of temps feel colder to me than last week when it was sunny and -13C. The dampness really gets to me. My wife has said she would rather experience the cold and sunny days of Calgary and Edmonton than these sorts of days here.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> -2C and it feels as if the snow will start any minute now. These sorts of temps feel colder to me than last week when it was sunny and -13C. The dampness really gets to me. My wife has said she would rather experience the cold and sunny days of Calgary and Edmonton than these sorts of days here.




After three solid weeks of -20 or worse I don’t think your wife would really feel that way. Wind chill is wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> After three solid weeks of -20 or worse I don’t think your wife would really feel that way. Wind chill is wind chill.


She walked to school on some of the coldest Edmonton mornings in the 20th century. Her mom's motto was "make it to school or die trying". Sort of like "Off to Oregon on the Oregon Trail ............. comes hell or high water." Of course, with both her parents having been born and raised in SK, she has the genes to survive the cold. Me, however, grew up in NYC .............. where I never really experienced winter's cold until I went off to university in upstate New York.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> She walked to school on some of the coldest Edmonton mornings in the 20th century. Her mom's motto was "make it to school or die trying". Sort of like "Off to Oregon on the Oregon Trail ............. comes hell or high water." Of course, with both her parents having been born and raised in SK, she has the genes to survive the cold. Me, however, grew up in NYC .............. where I never really experienced winter's cold until I went off to university in upstate New York.




It’s a whole different kind of living out here, that’s for sure.


----------



## SINC

Currently -17° with a wind chill of -22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a cold -9C at we near 10AM. There was a beautiful full "snow moon" overhead this morning here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s a whole different kind of living out here, that’s for sure.


So true. I get cold just listening to her stories about growing up in Edmonton and Calgary. I have been to Calgary twice around Boxing Day and Winnipeg once at that time of the year. Thought I was going to die. XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and -6C as we inch towards 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C but very sunny.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and a cold -9C at we near 10AM. There was a beautiful full "*snow moon*" overhead this morning here in Lunenburg, NS.




How often does it actually snow on the moon???  



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> How often does it actually snow on the moon???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

The forecast is for a -23C windchill factor by the time the sun rises. This would be the coldest day of the year here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

The heat wave continues at -4° with the wind chill at double that and with it comes more snow today.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way and headed down to the -30°s soon again.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C at just past noon, but very windy, so there is a wind chill. Took another picture of the "snow moon" last night at 11PM, and it did not look that much different than the pic I took two days ago.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We're going the wrong way and headed down to the -30°s soon again.




Gheese, that's getting a bit boring for you and getting to be a bit much.

But it seems to be the recollection of my cousin when she had to live in Edmonton, and she was go glad to move back to the west coast and said never again!!! The cold and bleak Edmonton winters were just too much for her.

I have heard the same from many others who had to live there as part of their job.

Anyway, let's hope that it starts warming up for you pretty soon.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a nice sunset forming in the west. It was a cold but sunny day today, with about 15cm of snow in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C with temps warming up a bit as we near dawn ............. and the onset of snow.


----------



## SINC

Now -14° with a wind chill of -21° but much colder o the weekend plunging back into lows of -31° and -34° Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got our overnight snow and it is still snow. About 10cm are down so far, and this should double by sunset. At least it is light with no rain to follow, and -4C temps. So, my snowblower should be able to handle this load. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We too got another dump last night. Snow is now 33" deep on our lawns and the piles beside the driveway are five feet high as you can see behind the Suzuki in the rear yard pic below.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We too got another dump last night. Snow is now 33" deep on our lawns and the piles beside the driveway are five feet high as you can see behind the Suzuki in the rear yard pic below.


Wow!!! It does look nice in the sunshine, however. Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is still falling as we near 3PM. About 15cm+ are already down, but I used my snowblower to clear out the driveway. 0C at present.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C as we near 6PM. Still a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C with some sunshine in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-14° with a -22° wind chill and more snow over the next two days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -1C temps at just past 1PM. Same weather is forecast for tomorrow, with snow and rain in the forecast for Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/

Still very sunny at just after 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -5C with clear skies. Should be sunny tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Windy and -13° making it feel like -23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -9C as we near 8AM. Still, with not a cloud in the sky, it should be a very sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...Z0tBqUc5tWX0InZiEm-b6RS7W0oCvLtVo4S67KkwpfC-g

This is how I felt when I was in St. John's and again here in Lunenburg since we are so close to the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -1C temps at just past noon. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset this evening. Clear skies now with lots of stars and -3C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly -6C. No wind to speak of, so it is nice being outside looking at all the stars.


----------



## SINC

Speaking of chilly, it is -23° here this morning.


----------



## SINC

And here we go again 

https://globalnews.ca/news/4992376/alberta-prolonged-extreme-cold-weather-sunday/amp/


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy, with some snow and rain in the forecast for this afternoon/evening and into tomorrow morning. Hopefully, there will not be much to shovel. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And here we go again
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4992376/alberta-prolonged-extreme-cold-weather-sunday/amp/


XX)


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And here we go again
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4992376/alberta-prolonged-extreme-cold-weather-sunday/amp/




Gheese!!! That must be really starting to get to one's nerves... or probably got there some time ago... enough already eh...

PS: We still have some snow lying about and had a large flurry Saturday morning, but it didn't really stick. Still mostly cold and cool and not really feeling like Spring is near.

But some snowdrops up and blooming and some small daffodils starting to bud. Some trees and bushes have bloomed regardless of the weather.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a light snow just now starting to fall as we inch towards 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with a light snow being blown all over by very strong winds at 9PM.


----------



## SINC

-28° out there this morning as the FAM has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and there is 10cm of snow coated with ice pellets coated with sleet. Not sure if my snow blower is up to the task of clearing the driveway. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Even downtown Edmonton is cold this morning, yet about eight degrees warmer than we are.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished clearing out the driveway. Currently it is +5C but there are flurries blowing all over in the strong winds.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Already warmed up to a balmy -26 this morning. I’m impressed my car started this morning even though I hadn’t plugged it in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Already warmed up to a balmy -26 this morning. I’m impressed my car started this morning even though I hadn’t plugged it in.


----------



## SINC

It was -31° here and I did not bother to plug in my old Suzuki 4 x 4 which started on the second turn this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It was -31° here and I did not bother to plug in my old Suzuki 4 x 4 which started on the second turn this morning.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with some off and on sunshine and flurries.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at a bit past 8PM. Forecast is calling for windchills as low as -20C by dawn. We shall see.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/video?c...7iaR4YFrBIyAa1ccOle1Si-a-lDtdJxR7pmM9DFZxFwRI


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C temps with a -20C windchill with the winds gusting at 75kp/h


----------



## SINC

It's cold in the city and we are a few degrees colder making our wind chill over -40° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a windchill of -18C. WAY TOO COLD for us here in eastern Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> It's cold in the city and we are a few degrees colder making our wind chill over -40° today.


The last time it was this cold in February here was in 1962. We tied that record today. Odd thing is, I do not recall global warming that year, so it cannot be the cause now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The last time it was this cold in February here was in 1962. We tied that record today. Odd thing is, I do not recall global warming that year, so it cannot be the cause now.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -6C with a windchill factor stuck at -16C. These strong winds are blowing snow all over the place even though it is not snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A brutal overnight forecast with the windchills plunging to -26C, just a few degrees short of an all-time low for coastal NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hami...qHf7w5sr81ZmRTqDIyTZCnKH_eukOkrszpqtgu4QxssYk

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A brutal overnight forecast with the windchills plunging to -26C, just a few degrees short of an all-time low for coastal NS. We shall see.



Yikes!! That seems like CRAZY COLD for your area.

There's no real need to compete with the Albertans, let them do it on their own for the bazaar temps they seem to get.  :heybaby:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes!! That seems like CRAZY COLD for your area.
> 
> There's no real need to compete with the Albertans, let them do it on their own for the bazaar temps they seem to get.  :heybaby:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Very true, Patrick. An arctic high is over us and the winds are roaring out of the west. No snow, just extreme cold. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-15C with a -26C wind chill!!!!!!!!!! We are near record cold territory.


----------



## SINC

We are relatively balmy as my new weather widget is predicting, but only until Friday, then brrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -20C wind chill. Full sunshine and blue skies ............. but still brutally cold for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a wind chill of -15C at 530PM. A nice setting sun is forming.


----------



## Dr.G.

-10C with a -14C wind chill factor. Finally, the winds have stopped howling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -7C with a -10C wind chill.


----------



## SINC

Temporary warm spell.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Temporary warm spell.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -5C temps and little wind. A nice day all in all.


----------



## SINC

Little change since early morning and forecast to drop temperature steadily now.


----------



## Dr.G.

-7C with a nice setting sun in the western horizon.


----------



## SINC

What a surprise, we are right back into the -30°s with wind chills into the -40°s. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -8C temps. Snow is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

She's a cold one in the city and 4° colder here making our wind chill -39°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -1C temps as we near noon. Snow is forecast to start about this time of the day tomorrow and go for 24 hours, dumping about 25+cm. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> She's a cold one in the city and 4° colder here making our wind chill -39°.



YUK!!! Again!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with lots of sunshine as we near 3PM. Snow is expected to start in 24 hours from now, so we should enjoy the pleasant weather now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +1C with lots of sunshine as we near 3PM. Snow is expected to start in 24 hours from now, so we should enjoy the pleasant weather now.




Do I assume that is some ice that seems to be showing In your harbour???

That has to be pretty cool to get saltwater to freeze, even if it is some fresh water floating on top.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do I assume that is some ice that seems to be showing In your harbour???
> 
> That has to be pretty cool to get saltwater to freeze, even if it is some fresh water floating on top.
> 
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, very thin ice that is melting away in today's +1C temps and sunshine. This week, we have had three days of record cold temps. 

40cm+ of snow are in the forecast for tomorrow afternoon into Monday morning. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C temps at just after 9PM ................. the calm before the storm.


----------



## SINC

It is one cold FAM out there now. For the very first time this year, I could not lock the man door in the rear garage, something that only happens in the very coldest of weather in any given winter. It is so cold that I can neither close the door and exit, nor can I lock the deadbolt nor the regular knob closure. I finally had to push the door shut from the inside for both the door knob and the deadbolt and open the main door half way and duck under it, then close it behind me to secure the garage for the night. This has not happened for over two years now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is one cold FAM out there now. For the very first time this year, I could not lock the man door in the rear garage, something that only happens in the very coldest of weather in any given winter. It is so cold that I can neither close the door and exit, nor can I lock the deadbolt nor the regular knob closure. I finally had to push the door shut from the inside for both the door knob and the deadbolt and open the main door half way and duck under it, then close it behind me to secure the garage for the night. This has not happened for over two years now.


 Wow!! Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Another day, another wind chill warning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another day, another wind chill warning.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with snow on the way by noon. 30+cm are in the forecast with half that amount being predicted for Monday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and the radar is showing that the snow will start at about noon. With these mild temps, it should be heavy snow. At least there are no strong winds to blow it into huge drifts. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-30° with the wind chill at -39° here this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling. So it begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with snow now blowing out of the northeast.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C temps with about 15cm of snow down, with another 20+cm in the forecast by noon on Sunday. Then, after about a 10 hour break, about 25cm of more snow are in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a light snow falling. I just took my dogs outside and I would estimate about 30cm of light snow has fallen so far. The snow should stop by dawn to give us all a chance to dig out before the next storm hits overnight and into tomorrow afternoon. These two days of snow have given us more snow that we have had all winter, at least here in the South Shore region of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

Extreme cold warning continues.


----------



## eMacMan

Forget windchill. We are sitting at -37°C. AKA colder than a witches t**s.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> Forget windchill. We are sitting at -37°C. AKA colder than a witches t**s.


Wow!!!!!!!!!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

A very clear and sunny day which results in cold temps and wind. Now -19° with the wind chill still at -28°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very clear and sunny day which results in cold temps and wind. Now -19° with the wind chill still at -28°.


https://globalnews.ca/news/5000616/...PapUQcVObz5k6C27gNI78P4hckebOoZ6rMrt4BUntnicI


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice setting sun and clear skies ..................... the calm before the new storm.

https://globalnews.ca/news/5000616/...PapUQcVObz5k6C27gNI78P4hckebOoZ6rMrt4BUntnicI


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 0C with a nice setting sun and clear skies ..................... the calm before the new storm.
> 
> 
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/5000616/...PapUQcVObz5k6C27gNI78P4hckebOoZ6rMrt4BUntnicI




I can’t remember the last time we had temps approaching the positive side of zero. Been a while.


----------



## Dr.G.

​


Freddie_Biff said:


> I can’t remember the last time we had temps approaching the positive side of zero. Been a while.


Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies with -4C temps. Snow should start by 5AM.


----------



## SINC

Another very cold night here without being able to lock the rear garage door from the outside. Instead, I had to once again lock it all up from inside by putting great pressure on the man door, then exiting the garage via the main vehicle door, by raising it, stopping it halfway up, ducking out and reclosing it. Only the second time this year it has happened.


----------



## SINC

Finally, we are out of the -30° wind chill. It's only -29° this morning.


----------



## SINC

Well, that didn't take long, the wind chill just dropped to -32° this morning. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with ice pellets falling on top of the 15cm of snow we got this morning. After two hours of these ice pellets we will be "blessed" with about two hours of freezing rain. Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Guess which direction the wind was blowing the wet snow, ice pellets and sleet here in eastern Nova Scotia. For the record, this is not a picture I took with my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies in the aftermath of a day of snow, ice pellets and sleet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C at just past 7PM. I truly ache from all the snow shoveling I did today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Things are improving. Currently -7 and warming up on the weekend to some above zero temps early next week.


----------



## SINC

Damn cold at night and considering the normal high for this time of year is 0°, it is still way below normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just past 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and sunny as we near 10AM.


----------



## SINC

-15° with wind chill, -22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with light winds and clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with very clear skies and lots of stars visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -7C with clear skies and a chance of some snow by noon.


----------



## SINC

-18° this morning as our heat wave continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -6C after an afternoon of heavy snow flurries that left about 5cm of light snow behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...gcNRQo7eA-YI9y7J6gXzCNJpWT2XzsHmAj3t8t7Sq4ndc


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -9C with clear skies at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

Ho hum, wind chill still at -25° and colder than can be. Still. Garage door will not lock from the outside for the third time in a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ho hum, wind chill still at -25° and colder than can be. Still. Garage door will not lock from the outside for the third time in a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -11C with a -14C windchill. Still, there are loads of stars visible in the morning sky.


----------



## SINC

-18° here this morning with a wind chill of -25°. Spring cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -8C at just past 8AM. No wind to speak of but the cold is really chilling this morning. It has a "bite" to it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS on a cold and sunny morning. My neighbor took this picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -6C as we near 10AM. All in all, a nice morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -8C temps as we inch towards 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -11C. Luckily, no real wind is blowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -12C at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

-14° this morning with a wind chill of -20°.

EDIT: This just in and what we don't need. Wonder where we can put it all.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C and very sunny as we inch towards 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -14° this morning with a wind chill of -20°.
> 
> EDIT: This just in and what we don't need. Wonder where we can put it all.


Sorry to hear this, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C at 5PM. Still somewhat sunny. The close to a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with a nice crescent moon rising in the eastern horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, with -2C temps and no wind to speak of.


----------



## SINC

We've got a bit of a heat wave going.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C. There seems to be a warming trend upon us this week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C, helping with a slow melt of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice setting sun as we near 6PM .................... or 7PM tomorrow. "Spring ahead and fall back" as the old saying goes. BC is thinking of doing away with this change. I agree.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...mK0X3gSMLUJFrWtb8ZdodQt2iQiLgclD7wJxUzxwStq0A

"Legislators from the three U.S. states recently proposed bills that would end the one-hour time changes from standard time to daylight time in spring, then back again in fall, sticking to one time setting year-round.

B.C. Premier John Horgan says he recently sent a letter to the three governors, requesting they share information on the proposed change. He says if B.C. is to either keep permanent daylight time or permanent Pacific standard time, it must be done in all four jurisdictions."


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day

A nice warming trend for us here in Lunenburg, NS ............ with some rain to help wash away all of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C at just past 11AM ........... or 10AM body time.


----------



## SINC

Not yet warm enough to begin the melt and won't be until we have double-digit plus highs.


----------



## Dr.G.

If only ........................ Sunny and +1C, but no major melting of our snow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Definitely melting weather ahead. If someone’s going to complain about this weather they’ve got issues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Definitely melting weather ahead. If someone’s going to complain about this weather they’ve got issues.


Wow!!! An early Spring for you folks. Send some this way.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...fYLboK5CBAL2ekfZPGJ7eOIzK_GlWmVwZU3C95IQg9Ka0

This comes just days after a magnitude 4.6 earthquake struck the same area.


----------



## SINC

Again no trace here but this one is probably just 100 km away as it was centred NW of Red Deer.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Again no trace here but this one is probably just 100 km away as it was centred NW of Red Deer.


Still, wonder I why this area of AB is being an area of quake activity?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still, wonder I why this area of AB is being an area of quake activity?


Here is a map of the centre shown by the star, as the crow flies just over 100 km out of Edmonton.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a map of the centre shown by the star, as the crow flies just over 100 km out of Edmonton.


Still, why is that area prone to minor quakes in the past month or so?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Still, why is that area prone to minor quakes in the past month or so?


Likely fracking Marc. They stopped all fracking in the area to be sure.

Alberta is not well known for its earthquakes, and most Albertans may be surprised to discover that the province experienced 605 earthquakes between 1985 and 2011. Although these earthquakes were very small, it is a significant figure when compared with just 41 recorded earthquakes in Saskatchewan during the same time. However, comparing Alberta with B.C. is also revealing; in southwestern B.C., there are approximately 400 earthquakes recorded each year.

More info here: https://ags.aer.ca/activities/earthquake-monitoring.htm


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Likely fracking Marc. They stopped all fracking in the area to be sure.
> 
> Alberta is not well known for its earthquakes, and most Albertans may be surprised to discover that the province experienced 605 earthquakes between 1985 and 2011. Although these earthquakes were very small, it is a significant figure when compared with just 41 recorded earthquakes in Saskatchewan during the same time. However, comparing Alberta with B.C. is also revealing; in southwestern B.C., there are approximately 400 earthquakes recorded each year.
> 
> More info here: https://ags.aer.ca/activities/earthquake-monitoring.htm


Same in Nova Scotia, where we had an earthquake three years ago in Yarmouth, about 300km from Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

True, for most of Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some snow starting to fall. Rain is to follow, so a mess should be in order by tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Milder than early this afternoon as we head into night. I’ve got no complaints.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Milder than early this afternoon as we head into night. I’ve got no complaints.


A week of plus temps and sunshine ............. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

We got some overnight snow, but that is all gone now as it is raining with +4C temps.


----------



## SINC

Ah, that's better.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Great+Blizzard+of+1888

A dubious anniversary is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +8C this afternoon. Was able to go outside to shovel snow into the center of the garden without a jacket.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+7 C and the snow is melting like crazy. About time!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +7 C and the snow is melting like crazy. About time!


Same here, mon ami. Currently +3C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +5C temps. No snow is in the forecast for the rest of the week. Dare we hope that Spring is on the way? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A slow but steady melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +5C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +8C temps. Little by little, our snow is melting away.


----------



## SINC

The melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +5C temps. A fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Clear sunny skies and 4°. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

We are down to +1C as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C at just past noon. A fine afternoon.


----------



## SINC

-8° now and going up to 2° today. In spite of a week of above zero temperatures now, it has not even made a dent in the snow levels. It will take at least another month to get rid of our snow, maybe more. Below, front and rear yards are still over two feet deep and the ground is rock solid. Only the sidewalks have cleared so far, not even the roads yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -8° now and going up to 2° today. In spite of a week of above zero temperatures now, it has not even made a dent in the snow levels. It will take at least another month to get rid of our snow, maybe more. Below, front and rear yards are still over two feet deep and the ground is rock solid. Only the sidewalks have cleared so far, not even the roads yet.


And those piles of snow much be hard with all the cold temps they experienced.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +5C temps. Little by little, parts of the back and front garden are becoming visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a nice setting sun. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C with rain on the way later today.


----------



## SINC

Looks like we are gonna warm up next week.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nothing but spring temps ahead.


----------



## SINC

Wonder where you get your weather info? Temps in that app are in some cases only 50% of the forecast high for Wednesday by Environment Canada. Is it perhaps US based?


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at just past 11PM with a light rain falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

My weather apps are working just fine. I do wonder where some of the double digit forecast highs you posted come from however, seeing as we haven’t come near those forecast temperatures.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> My weather apps are working just fine. I do wonder where some of the double digit forecast highs you posted come from however, seeing as we haven’t come near those forecast temperatures.


My app is from Environment Canada. And FWIW, Global TV last evening claimed that the Wednesday high for next week might be 20° or more, altho EC sticks with 17°. 

Highs here have been at or above those I previously posted and as high as 9° earlier this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight rain has finally stopped, and it is now very foggy with +7C temps.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A lovely week ahead on either side of zero. Lots of melting happening even if we don’t reach double digits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +10C at 5PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and +5 C. No complaints here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sunny and +5 C. No complaints here.


:clap::clap::clap: +7C at just past 7PM here. Our snow is slowly melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4.5C as we inch towards 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A lovely week ahead on either side of zero. Lots of melting happening even if we don’t reach double digits.


There goes whatever snow you might have on the ground. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +3C at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

A nice week ahead for the metro region.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and sunny here at noon. No snow is in the forecast for the next week, so that is nice to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C at just past 4PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C. Should be a fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/a-prett...-1987-1.5056949?cmp=news-digests-newfoundland

I remember it well. Sadly, three years later we got a record 638cm/21 feet of snow from mid-Nov. to early June.


----------



## SINC

A nice week ahead in the Edmonton metro area.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A nice week ahead in the Edmonton metro area.


Wow!! There goes all your snow by this time next week. Kudos. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with lots of sunshine and strong wind gusts.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hit a high of +11 today. Not too shabby.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/archives/a-prett...-1987-1.5056949?cmp=news-digests-newfoundland
> 
> I remember it well. Sadly, three years later we got a record 638cm/21 feet of snow from mid-Nov. to early June.



Definitely YUK weather!! And amazing what Nature can dish up sometimes!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A nice week ahead in the Edmonton metro area.



Does that mean there might be a potential for flooding with those high melting temperatures???

At least there doesn't seem to be any rain forecast to add to the snow melt runoff.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Does that mean there might be a potential for flooding with those high melting temperatures???
> 
> At least there doesn't seem to be any rain forecast to add to the snow melt runoff.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No danger of flooding yet, that is not an issue until the snow pack in the mountains begin to melt and raise river levels.

Because the ground is still frozen solid down to the frost line, only the surface snow melts at these temps. While sidewalks are now clear and a skating rink overnight, the snow on lawns is still a couple of feet deep. Only the warm edges near the sidewalks have begun to melt (see below) after two full weeks now of the melt. It will take at least another two full weeks or more to get rid of all the surface snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely YUK weather!! And amazing what Nature can dish up sometimes!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


This was one of the reasons we decided to move out of St. John's and NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and very sunny at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now with +3C temps.


----------



## 18m2

After an ugly February with 20 inches of snow and a long period of cold, spring has arrived here on Vancouver Island.

Yesterday, while working outside to trim ornamental grasses I discovered a big bumble bee looking for nectar on the Rosemary. The Mason Bees are beginning to move out of their condo.

The Starlings arrived yesterday and I saw a Turkey Vulture cruising the thermo eddies on the East slope. 

The Rufous Hummingbirds arrived this morning and are fighting with the Anna's for a spot on the feeders.


----------



## pm-r

> While sidewalks are now clear and a skating rink overnight, the snow on lawns is still a couple of feet deep.



I must say that the concrete of the sidewalk in the photo above is very attractive and looks almost like ground and polished marble.

And that is sure a pile of snow still on your lawn.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+14 in the sun today. At this rate, the snow will be gone by next week!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +14 in the sun today. At this rate, the snow will be gone by next week!


 Kudos, mon ami. Makes the bitterly cold temps of Feb. worth the wait for Spring.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I must say that the concrete of the sidewalk in the photo above is very attractive and looks almost like ground and polished marble.
> 
> And that is sure a pile of snow still on your lawn.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yeah, it sure is and in St. Albert it will take at least two more weeks to be gone. I guess there is more 'hot air' in other bedroom communities around Edmonton that make it melt faster there.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Or people know how to accurately measure snowfall and precipitation. The only places where snow is “two feet deep” are places where someone shoveled it that high. Most roads and sidewalks are already clear and the lawns and yards are not far behind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C. A fine morning.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C at just past 3PM. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

NASA sent us a nice picture of a clear Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon is rising above the horizon here in Lunenburg, NS. My pics do not give justice to it's size and brightness. Adjusted the camera, but no luck. C'est la vie.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...64546?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> A beautiful full moon is rising above the horizon here in Lunenburg, NS. My pics do not give justice to it's size and brightness. Adjusted the camera, but no luck. C'est la vie.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...64546?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia


Are you shooting these thru your telescope?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Are you shooting these thru your telescope?


No, my Nikon B700 without my tripod. 60x optical zoom gives you super telephoto power, 

https://en.nikon.ca/nikon-products/product/compact-digital-cameras/coolpix-b700.html


----------



## SINC

The spring melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very sunny at just past 9AM. Tomorrow's rain should help take away some of our snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +6C now and still very sunny.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The spring melt continues.



Those should be some more welcome temperatures for you for a change!!! 

Well, at least for a couple more sunny days anyway...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Like an ice cube cracking.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Don, your pictures are not showing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Don, your pictures are not showing up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Which ones???

All that he has posted show up for me.

Maybe it's your iPhone or your Tapatalk that's your problem.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some heavy rain on the way tomorrow. At least it will take away some of our remaining snow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Which ones???
> 
> 
> 
> All that he has posted show up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's your iPhone or your Tapatalk that's your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Maybe. All I see is a cracked ice cube, which I posted.


----------



## SINC

One more for yer TAT Frank.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a light rain falling as we inch towards 10AM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> One more for yer TAT Frank.




Gee, that forecast looks a lot like what my weather app forecasted.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Maybe. All I see is a cracked ice cube, which I posted.



Then I would suggest to have some OS problems or something not working properly.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Then I would suggest to have some OS problems or something not working properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======



Thank you for your suggestion, Patrick.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Don’s weather app and the Apple weather app are more or less in sync again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as we approach 5PM. The rain has stopped and the winds are still blowing .................... as the snow slowly melts away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and very foggy at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...CVYjWqWq3zgSLXG9UIRZPkQ_KyZpzC5uOWgHLjJkVlCPg

Bug humbar. +6C and very foggy here in Lunenburg, NS, so no Northern Lights will be visible here.


----------



## SINC

We had fog all day yesterday, but we are in for a much cooler week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C, very windy with a light rain falling. Still, a bit more snow is gone .............. forever this winter, I hope.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy, but with +8C temps as we near 3PM, it is a nice quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling as we near 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A little cooler, but still seasonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +7C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +9C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

Nice to see a week of sunshine. Hopefully, it will take away all of this Winter's snow by this time next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +4C as we near 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

A cooler week ahead, but the melt continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at 10AM as our melting continues as well here in Lunenburg, NS. I will not miss the sight of snow on the lawns. I am ready for Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Happened a few weeks ago here in Lunenburg, NS. Little remains today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +3C at just past 7PM. The end of a quiet and beautiful Spring day.


----------



## SINC

Average temps this week, but snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we near 9AM. Some rain this weekend should take away the last of our snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and a brisk +4C as we near 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Average temps this week, *but snow today*.



Just a subtle reminder no doubt!!!

Mother Nature doesn't want you expecting too much In the way of a warmer Spring I suspect!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Just a subtle reminder no doubt!!!
> 
> Mother Nature doesn't want you expecting too much In the way of a warmer Spring I suspect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


 Sad, but all too true, Patrick.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a nice setting sun slowly starting to form.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Coolish now but warming up over the next few days. Temperatures seasonal.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a nippy -2C this morning.


----------



## SINC

Pretty much seasonal temps this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pretty much seasonal temps this week.


:clap::clap: You have earned some nice weather. Still have any snow around your house?


----------



## SINC

We still have lots of snow on the shady side of the house, but the southwest exposure is mostly gone except for the piles shovelled off the walks and drives.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We still have lots of snow on the shady side of the house, but the southwest exposure is mostly gone except for the piles shovelled off the walks and drives.


Well, hope that April will see you snow free. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a nippy +1C as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have gone up to +4C in full sunshine as the winds have shifted direction.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C as we near 9PM. Clear skies, so it will be a chilly night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a nice setting sun at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at 10AM with some clouds rolling in.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +5C at 9AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning on the way up to 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C as we near 5PM. The last of this Winter's snow is slowly melting away.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently +5 on our way to a high of 7 today. Not a bad long range forecast for spring. At least the sun is out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently +5 on our way to a high of 7 today. Not a bad long range forecast for spring. At least the sun is out.


Looking good. Bonne chance, mon ami. Is all your snow gone?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Looking good. Bonne chance, mon ami. Is all your snow gone?




Most of it is. Small patches from piling it while shovelling may remain, but the spring melt is well underway, even without double digit temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Most of it is. Small patches from piling it while shovelling may remain, but the spring melt is well underway, even without double digit temperatures.


Good to hear. Let's hope this is the end to snow this winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and cloudy at 10PM


----------



## SINC

1° on the way up to 8° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +9C at 1130AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and +11C temps. No sunshine to quickly melt away the last bits of snow, but these temps help. There is now enough snow on my property to have a snow ball fight ................. with only about three snow balls to throw in total.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as we near 9PM, with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and the fog is really rolling in now. Hard to see the street light across the street.


----------



## SINC

A cooler week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and +7C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +13C as we near 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada at noon -- Hot spot in Canada: 16.7 °C CFB Greenwood, NS. Currently +14C here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and +14C at 230PM. The last of this Winter's snow has melted away, at least on my property, this afternoon. May it not be seen again until late Dec. or Jan. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The hot spot in Canada, as of 2:00 p.m., is CFB Greenwood, NS at 18°.


----------



## pm-r

> The last of this Winter's snow has melted away, at least on my property, this afternoon. May it not be seen again until late Dec. or Jan. We shall see.



I'd be a bit more cautious about taunting Mother Nature. You never know what she might be holding behind her back. ;-)

But it sounds like you're having a nice day back there and similar to us at a sunny 14C.


- Patrick
======


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd be a bit more cautious about taunting Mother Nature. You never know what she might be holding behind her back. ;-)
> 
> But it sounds like you're having a nice day back there and similar to us at a sunny 14C.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, this is why I keep a snow shovel outside until Victoria Day on May 24th. I chided my neighbor for putting his shovels away this afternoon.

Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and cloudy at 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to what I thought was a rumble of thunder .............. however, it might have been a big truck rumbling down the street???

A light rain and +8C temps this morning, with more rain on the way.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Winter may not be quite done with us yet, but some double digit temps are coming in the near future. +1 right now.


----------



## SINC

Quite a difference in the metro Edmonton forecast by Environment Canada which includes St. Albert and Sherwood Park.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and cloudy as this morning's rain has now stopped.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Quite a difference in the metro Edmonton forecast by Environment Canada which includes St. Albert and Sherwood Park.




Your point? Sometimes one is quite different from the other, sometimes they are in lock step.


----------



## SINC

No point, just an observation, perhaps due to different forecast sources.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> No point, just an observation, perhaps due to different forecast sources.




Fair enough. Sometimes I’ll consult multiple sources and take the average.


----------



## Dr.G.

At noon, the hot spot in Canada is St. John's NL at 15.1 degrees!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> At noon, the hot spot in Canada is St. John's NL at 15.1 degrees!




Enjoy, mon ami! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy, mon ami!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not longer living in St. John's, NL, Frank. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

On April 1st, 1975, Canada made the official switch from Fahrenheit to Celsius.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo...77x-nbjgdVV_mJAMeYNJJK89QLZKsMoKIRSHKBjgFYf3w

I had asthma as a boy growing up in NYC during the days of summer smog caused by so many cars burning leaded gas.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> I am not longer living in St. John's, NL, Frank. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami.




I keep forgetting. Enjoy life in Lurenburg ( did I get it right?)


----------



## SINC

Snow today, but nice and warm by the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I keep forgetting. Enjoy life in Lurenburg ( did I get it right?)


Yes, we now live in beautiful Lunenburg, NS ............. where it is very sunny and +4C at just about 9AM. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, we now live in beautiful Lunenburg, NS ............. where it is very sunny and +4C at just about 9AM. Paix, mon ami.




Lunenburg. Yes, of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Snow today, but nice and warm by the weekend.



That _*snow*_ thing seems to be quite persistent, and possibly annoying... and should know it's about time to quit for several months now. Take a rest already... 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Lunenburg. Yes, of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. Currently it is +7C and very sunny at 2PM here in Lunenburg, NS, with lots or rain and warmer temps in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and very windy with +6C temps as we near 5PM


----------



## SINC

Just one more day of snow flurries this week until we settle into spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +5C at just past 8AM. Heavy rain is on the way.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Just one more day of snow flurries this week until we settle into spring.




Why does your app show the night sky with the moon every second day? Seems odd.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +5C with strong winds and heavy rain.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Why does your app show the night sky with the moon every second day? Seems odd.



Or why doesn't it at least show what Is actually going to be happening during the daytime for each day.

The moon phase and night conditions could easily fit into a small corner of the day's forecasts I would have thought.

At least the signs of Snow forecast are getting to be much less and those super cold temperatures of not too long ago have moderated greatly. 

We're in for some heavy rains here for the next few days according to the forecasts and they started late last night. But I must say, they have been needed here and are certainly welcome.

The vegetation will appreciate it, and it should help lessen the fire threats for grass and bushfires.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

3.8 mm last night is not really heavy.

I don't think we are going to get much from this system.

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=49.4;-128.7;5&l=rain-3h&w=0DbKZKvQA


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still +5C with strong winds and heavy rain.



Looking at this animated weather map it looks like you are getting clobbered!!!
https://www.ventusky.com/?p=43.5;-66.4;3&l=rain-3h&w=0DbKZKvQA

Better keep the lifejackets and maybe a small dingy or inflatable handy, even if you do live on a hill... but maybe it just looks worse than things really are...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Why does your app show the night sky with the moon every second day? Seems odd.


Well it is an Environment Canada Widget and it looks to me like they are now alternating every other day, again new to me. Makes zero sense to me either.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still +5C with _*strong winds and heavy rain*_.



WOW!!! I'll say, the lighthouse and view is all blurry from the rain and sea spray that's just a flying at:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/

And I see they're flying the Flag of Nova Scotia instead of the flag of Canada at Tancook Island Wharf page:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/tancook-island-wharf/

And lots of waves and spray at White Beach as well.

A good day to stay indoors unless you're a storm watcher I guess.

Keep safe and dry and warm.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Well it is an Environment Canada Widget and it looks to me like they are now alternating every other day, again new to me. Makes zero sense to me either.




Did you find it in the App Store? Do you use it on your phone too or just your computer? I haven’t seen it in the App Store and I wanted to check it out.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Looking at this animated weather map it looks like you are getting clobbered!!!
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=43.5;-66.4;3&l=rain-3h&w=0DbKZKvQA
> 
> Better keep the lifejackets and maybe a small dingy or inflatable handy, even if you do live on a hill... but maybe it just looks worse than things really are...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, most of NS got clobbered. We got just over 50mm of rain with wind gusts of 80km/h. Still very windy now, but the rain has stopped and there are +5C temps as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! I'll say, the lighthouse and view is all blurry from the rain and sea spray that's just a flying at:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
> 
> And I see they're flying the Flag of Nova Scotia instead of the flag of Canada at Tancook Island Wharf page:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/tancook-island-wharf/
> 
> And lots of waves and spray at White Beach as well.
> 
> A good day to stay indoors unless you're a storm watcher I guess.
> 
> Keep safe and dry and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, mon ami. I had to drive into our local Toyota dealer to get our snow tires taken off and for a regular scheduled checkup. Lots of flooding on the sides of the road, but no hydroplaning.


----------



## pm-r

> Merci, mon ami. I had to drive into our local Toyota dealer to get our snow tires taken off and for a regular scheduled checkup. Lots of flooding on the sides of the road, but no hydroplaning.



That would have been some bad timing if you had been living in Whitehorse, as my son sent a picture of what they woke up to there this morning:


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That would have been some bad timing if you had been living in Whitehorse, as my son sent a picture of what they woke up to there this morning:


Yuk. Still, Fredericton, NB got hit with 6 inches of wet snow overnight.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk. Still, Fredericton, NB got hit with 6 inches of wet snow overnight.



Yuk is right!!! And I hope most Fredericton, NB drivers still had their winter tires on their cars. Otherwise that would be double-YUK!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yuk is right!!! And I hope most Fredericton, NB drivers still had their winter tires on their cars. Otherwise that would be double-YUK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The weekend ahead does not look good with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and still very windy, with +3C temps at just past 8AM.

Still, it could be worse. This is from western NL, where they got 10cm of snow whipped around by wind gusts of up to 150km?h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and VERY windy, with +7C temps at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and the winds have finally slacked off a bit.


----------



## SINC

After a very cool day yesterday, things are looking up.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy, with a +4C temp as just past 9AM.


----------



## 18m2

The forecast for Vancouver Island is we should get more rain this weekend than we received all of March. That's not saying much though.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> The forecast for Vancouver Island is we should get more rain this weekend than we received all of March. That's not saying much though.



We've already received more, and waaay more in some places, and that's compared to the average, not last March's record lack of rain. And even wetter from Parksville area north:
https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=1317691


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> The forecast for Vancouver Island is we should get more rain this weekend than we received all of March. That's not saying much though.


 Is your area prone to flooding?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with +7C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C temps as we near 7PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Is your area prone to flooding?


We had 11 mm in all of March. I'm told there are micro climates all up and down the East slope of Vancouver Island caused by the mountains to the West. Mill Bay seems to be sheltered from rain coming from the West but not so much when the systems move in from the South.

Our garden was so dry I felt compelled to start up the drip irrigation system.


----------



## SINC

It's going to be a damp few days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We had 11 mm in all of March. I'm told there are micro climates all up and down the East slope of Vancouver Island caused by the mountains to the West. Mill Bay seems to be sheltered from rain coming from the West but not so much when the systems move in from the South.
> 
> Our garden was so dry I felt compelled to start up the drip irrigation system.


Wow, one does not think of that area of Canada as dry. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain and +4C temps at 9AM. Going to be a rather dull day with no sunshine. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with a light drizzle falling as we near 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +8C with fog replacing the light drizzle.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog lifted and we hit today's high of +9C at 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at 933PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A cool evening now to precede a week of fairly warm temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and +3C temps. Should be a sunny day.


----------



## SINC

A fine day ahead not to mention perfect for finishing the de-winterization of our motor home.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C. A fine morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Goose Cove, Newfoundland & labrador, Canada. The tip of Iceberg Alley.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +12C temps. Sadly, snow is in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 10C with clear skies and a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## SINC

A pretty good week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at 10AM ........................ with up to 20cm of snow and ice pellets in the forecast for today and tomorrow morning.  :-( :-( :-(


----------



## SINC

The five-day forecast just keeps getting better.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +3C at 10AM ........................ with up to 20cm of snow and ice pellets in the forecast for today and tomorrow morning.  :-( :-( :-(




What happened??? Did someone misread the calendar???

Gheese!!!

I sure hope it doesn't affect any of your famous NS fruit trees or their buds or blossoms.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What happened??? Did someone misread the calendar???
> 
> Gheese!!!
> 
> I sure hope it doesn't affect any of your famous NS fruit trees or their buds or blossoms.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sad, but all too true, Patrick. Frost in June hurts the fruit and blueberry trees/plants, and snow is helpful since it somehow adds nitrogen to the soil and provides a good moisture base. Still, it is common here in NS to get early April snow. Such is Life.

Currently, +5C and cloudy as we wait for the snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4PM and the snow has started to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just after 6PM and an inch of snow is now on the ground. So, an inch in two hours ................... with 14+ hours of snow until it stops ............ you do the math ................. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with about 10cm down so far, with lots more to come.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> -2C with about 10cm down so far, with lots more to come.




I don’t envy you, mon ami. We are finally enjoying a few snowless weeks with much warmer temperatures of +12 C or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I don’t envy you, mon ami. We are finally enjoying a few snowless weeks with much warmer temperatures of +12 C or so.


Frank, send some of that sunshine and warmth this way. 20cm of snow and ice pellets ................ and it is still snowing with -2C temps as we near 9AM. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +1C temps as we near noon. At least the snow has stopped .............. until tonight, when another 5-10cm of snow is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C at just past 5PM. I ache from shoveling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+15 in the sun today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC

Another warm day albeit a wet one.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a wet snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with light snow flurries still falling at noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and +2C at just past 5PM. I ache from shoveling.



I would have thought your snowblower was designed to do any snow removal that might be required. 

Isn't that why you were gassing it up????  



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would have thought your snowblower was designed to do any snow removal that might be required.
> 
> Isn't that why you were gassing it up????
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, but I sold my monster snow blower when we left St. John's, NL. I bought a small single-stage snow blower which is not self-propelled. https://www.toro.com/en-ca/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-clear-721-qze-38744

The Toro snow blower that I sold when we moved was a monster compared to what I have now. 

Still, I have to shovel in the backyard to create paths for the doxies. Snow more than 20cm forces them to leap, which is hard on their backs. So, the snow blower does most of the driveway and I shovel the edges of the driveway that meets our garden, and I shovel the back garden in places. It looks like a road rally track. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +2C temps as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +3C temps at just past 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with +11C temps as we near 3PM. So begins the slow melt of our snow.


----------



## SINC

A cool, dull and dreary day out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A cool, dull and dreary day out there.


Still, is all of your snow gone? Sadly, our snow is still here. 

Deer foraging under an April blanket of snow for food just outside of Lunenburg, NS. (Full disclosure, I did not take this picture)


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with cloudy skies. A quiet night.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> A cool, dull and dreary day out there.




Compared to what we’ve endured previously, that forecast looks positively balmy.


----------



## SINC

A nice weekend in store for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C at we near 8AM. All is calm.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +9C as we near noon. Should be a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +15C temps. Nearly all of our snow has caught the 3:10 to Yuma. Not even enough around my property to make a small snow person. Good bye to Winter ......... we hope. Tomorow's rain should wash away the last of this year's snow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Another dull gloomy day at 7°, but the sun is supposed to appear this afternoon and pop us up to 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Red sky at night ........ sailor's delight" ................... except rain and fog are in the forecast for tomorrow. Still, today was great. Even some of my wife's flowers are starting to grow once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +7C as the rain will soon start to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with a light rain falling at just past 10AM


----------



## SINC

-2° with a heavy frost here, but headed up to 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +13C at just past 11AM. Fog is starting to roll in and replace the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain has replaced the fog with +15C temps as we near 1PM. All of our snow is now officially gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light drizzle now at just past 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with +12C temps at 9:33PM. Sunshine is in the forecast for tomorrow, with the highest temps of the year. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +10C temps at just past 9AM. The temps seem to be always over 0C these days, so it looks as if I can start to ignore the + sign. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy, but with 16C temps it is a fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 18C in full sunshine this afternoon. Spent this time wisely by weeding out parts of our garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C at just after 7PM. Still light outside, so spark up the BBQ for the first time this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 13C temps as we near 10PM. Rain is in the forecast for all of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quite the morning. At about 530AM there was one bright flash of lightening followed by very loud and sustained thunder. Have not heard thunder this loud since I left Georgia way back when. Thunder and lightening is very rare here in this part of Nova Scotia, especially in April.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with lots of fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 8C has replaced the fog at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped and fog has returned with 11C temps as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and the rain has started to fall once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and foggy once again at about 830PM


----------



## SINC

A better week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and foggy once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and still foggy at 2PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 7C and still foggy at 2PM




Isn't that a bit unusual to be so foggy all day long at this time of year??


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Isn't that a bit unusual to be so foggy all day long at this time of year??
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, it is, but it is due to the cold Atlantic Ocean waters and the warmer than normal land temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain now with 8C temps at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 4C temps at just past 6AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 7C at just past noon. Still a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

10° here now on the way to 14° today and 18° tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with a nippy 4C as I go out to admire the nearly full moon.


----------



## SINC

Nice warm spring day here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C at 10AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C as rain is forthcoming at 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling. A rather dull day.


----------



## SINC

7° with scattered showers.


----------



## SINC

A couple of nice days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy at just past 2PM


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A couple of nice days ahead.



Finally, some decent temperatures getting closer to normal and enjoyable for you for a change.

I imagine there are still some piles of snow scattered about.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Finally, some decent temperatures getting closer to normal and enjoyable for you for a change.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


While our highs get up to 15° there is a very cold wind that continues to blow out of the north. Temps in sheltered areas and sunlight are fine, but in the wind, one freezes and have done since late March. Not sure it will ever really warm up.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C with no wind and a light drizzle falling


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 11C at just past 11PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nice weather with a high of +19 C predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

A warm day ahead.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Nice weather with a high of +19 C predicted for tomorrow.
> ... ... ...



That 10C is a bit too cool for us but that forcasted 19C would be much more comfortable.

But how did that huge posted graphic get past the site's maximum limits, and if it isn't, it sure must be close!!!
Or maybe tapatalk doesn't provide a method of resizing graphics before posting. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> That 10C is a bit too cool for us but that forcasted 19C would be much more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> But how did that huge posted graphic get past the site's maximum limits, and if it isn't, it sure must be close!!!
> 
> Or maybe tapatalk doesn't provide a method of resizing graphics before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Looks normal to me.


----------



## pm-r

> Looks normal to me.


This is my view using Chrome @ 100% with Mavericks, just FYI. And that's a screenshot on my 27" iMac. It takes up the full display screen height:


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain falling as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

11C R 10PM with lots of rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 7C. A quiet evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> This is my view using Chrome @ 100% with Mavericks, just FYI. And that's a screenshot on my 27" iMac. It takes up the full display screen height:




Well, at least you don’t have to squint at the numbers.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> This is my view using Chrome @ 100% with Mavericks, just FYI. And that's a screenshot on my 27" iMac. It takes up the full display screen height:


Keep in mind that Freddie does not use a computer to read or post on ehMac, rather he always uses his phone. (It works from iPhone to iPhone for iPhone users only), but it badly skews images on a desktop or laptop. I get the very same huge files as you do, as does the majority of ehMacers who use laptops or desktops to view ehMac. I get images so huge on my MBP using Safari that I have to scroll down to see the entire image. Below is how little I see of his post on my 15" MBP, less than 50% of the total image.

I now simply ignore any image he posts for that reason.


----------



## pm-r

> Keep in mind that Freddie does not use a computer to read or post on ehMac, rather he always uses his phone.



Interesting...

Man, I'd hate to come across a large image some user using their iMac Retina 5K posted at the full resolution of their iMac: 
27" 16:9 Widescreen	Native Resolution:	5120x2880

That would probably take a few number of turns of my scroll wheel to see the total image height when viewing it on my old iMac's standard resolution screen. 

I guess the opposite is true when they have to view any "standard" computer image size on the iPhone and It must look like a small postage stamp. 

But that's the main reason I don't usually even bother looking at anything on someones cell phone because it's usually too small for me to see properly, even with my reading glasses on.

One would think there should be some sort of software that does some automatic resizing depending on what device is used.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy as we inch towards 2PM. A quiet day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'd hate to come across a large image some user using their iMac Retina 5K posted at the full resolution of their iMac:
> 
> 27" 16:9 WidescreenNative Resolution:5120x2880
> 
> 
> 
> That would probably take a few number of turns of my scroll wheel to see the total image height when viewing it on my old iMac's standard resolution screen.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the opposite is true when they have to view any "standard" computer image size on the iPhone and It must look like a small postage stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the main reason I don't usually even bother looking at anything on someones cell phone because it's usually too small for me to see properly, even with my reading glasses on.
> 
> 
> 
> One would think there should be some sort of software that does some automatic resizing depending on what device is used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Something built right into the forum would be a good resource.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Something built right into the forum would be a good resource.


Good suggestion. It would eliminate the large file issues for we who use computers and not iOS devices. Wonder if it would be possible though?


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 9C at 5PM. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 7C as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

Damn it sure is windy here tonight and such a cold wind right out of the NW at 60 gusting to 80 at the moment.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun, at last, with 7C temps as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 13C temps at just past 1PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a nice sunset forming as we near 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as we near noon. Very sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 9C temps at 6PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rumours of snow tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Rumours of snow tonight or tomorrow.



Are you still watching *TRUMP NEWS* perhaps???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Rumours of snow tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like the old Farmers Almanac nailed the forcast again...

APRIL 2019 LONG RANGE WEATHER FORECAST FOR THE PRAIRIES
Apr 20-26	Snowstorm, then showers, cool

https://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/region/ca/4



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like the old Farmers Almanac nailed the forcast again...
> 
> APRIL 2019 LONG RANGE WEATHER FORECAST FOR THE PRAIRIES
> Apr 20-26	Snowstorm, then showers, cool
> 
> https://www.almanac.com/weather/longrange/region/ca/4
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Interesting. Same here in this area of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Are you still watching *TRUMP NEWS* perhaps???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




I wish. The forecast is for reals, unfortunatement.


----------



## SINC

Looks like a snow weekend for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up early to the sound of thunder. Real boomers, which is quiet rare for this part of Nova Scotia, especially in April. The pouring rain has stopped and it is now 7C and a bit foggy.


----------



## SINC

The wind here is just howling and snow and blowing snow have visibility limited at -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The wind here is just howling and snow and blowing snow have visibility limited at -3°.


Wow. There go you May flowers.


----------



## SINC

Yep. Here is a pic of the morning news showing a shot from the top floor of a downtown Edmonton building. If you look closely, you can just see the top of another building in the lower right of the picture. That is how much snow is currently falling. The rest of the downtown skyline is obliterated by the storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!! Looks like a real white out. Deep snow in your area of AB?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!! Looks like a real white out. Deep snow in your area of AB?


About six inches on the ground right now with more to come until evening, then clearing overnight and returning in the morning. Crap!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> About six inches on the ground right now with more to come until evening, then clearing overnight and returning in the morning. Crap!




Do you still have your snow clearing service contract?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Do you still have your snow clearing service contract?


Nope, that only runs from November 1 to March 31. I do however still have my small snow blower.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nope, that only runs from November 1 to March 31. I do however still have my small snow blower.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Could be worse.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Could be worse.


Yep, there won't be any shovelling required, it will just melt away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Could be worse.


True, but this is still too much to deal with at the end of April. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, there won't be any shovelling required, it will just melt away.


Hopefully, it won't freeze. This could get icy.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very windy. At least it stopped raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain once again with 10C temps as we near 4PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clearing skies at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

We sit at 5° and nearly all the snow we got today is melted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We sit at 5° and nearly all the snow we got today is melted.


Good to hear. No shoveling.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clearing skies as we near 11PM


----------



## SINC

Our cool weather continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C. So good to see the sun once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C. Starting to look and feel like a real Spring day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 15C. Bud are out on the trees and the grass needs mowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps. A quiet evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+3 C at 8:00 pm. Feeling like a real spring day. ‘Cepting the snow and all.


----------



## SINC

0° and more snow in the forecast in the days ahead this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C at 8AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to another dump of snow this morning. Must have fell after I went back to bed at 3:30 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C as we near 11AM. A fine day so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with clear skies at just past 9PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snow has completely melted yet again. A pretty minor inconvenience really compared to February.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snow has completely melted yet again. A pretty minor inconvenience really compared to February.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with 7C temps. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

1° with a high of 4° and thick cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds with 13C temps at noon.


----------



## SINC

Tomorrow is the first of May and we are forecast for snow every day this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Tomorrow is the first of May and we are forecast for snow every day this week.


Yuk. My wife recalls that when she lived in Edmonton, there was snow on their May 24th BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C at just past 1PM. Guess we shall not be seeing any sun until tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Tomorrow is the first of May and we are forecast for snow every day this week.



YUCK, and more yuck!!!

Enough already.

Or I'd think it maybe time to consider moving to some warmer climate area???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> YUCK, and more yuck!!!
> 
> Enough already.
> 
> Or I'd think it maybe time to consider moving to some warmer climate area???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sunny now with 13C temps here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

The snow melts pretty much as soon as it hits the ground. It was snowing this morning and it’s gone now by mid-afternoon. It’s still not really warm, but anyone who calls himself an Albertan should be used to these fluctuations by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> The snow melts pretty much as soon as it hits the ground. It was snowing this morning and it’s gone now by mid-afternoon. It’s still not really warm, but anyone who calls himself an Albertan should be used to these fluctuations by now.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

I guess the weather is different 20 km away in Sherwood Park. Here when it puts a couple of inches in the morning on the lawns, it takes about five to six hours to melt away. Not even close to; "The snow melts pretty much as soon as it hits the ground". Must have more global warming east of Edmonton than to the north.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> I guess the weather is different 20 km away in Sherwood Park. Here when it puts a couple of inches in the morning on the lawns, it takes about five to six hours to melt away. Not even close to; "The snow melts pretty much as soon as it hits the ground". Must have more global warming east of Edmonton than to the north.




Or perhaps some people a mere 20 km away just whine a lot more about something you’d think they’d be used to by now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 6C temps at 9AM. Dandilions are popping up, which is a sure sign of Spring. I don't pull them, but leave them for the first food for bees.


----------



## SINC

Awoke to another skiff of snow just beginning to accumulate this morning, With the temps at -3° and solid ice in the dog's water bowl on the back deck, it will be a while melting away again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Awoke to another skiff of snow just beginning to accumulate this morning, With the temps at -3° and solid ice in the dog's water bowl on the back deck, it will be a while melting away again today.


 Fresh water is a must for little Ely. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past 5PM. Another fine day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fresh water is a must for little Ely. :love2:


Ely has three water bowls in the house, one on the deck, one on the patio below, another in the garage as well as one in the motor home. Only two were frozen.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Ely has three water bowls in the house, one on the deck, one on the patio below, another in the garage as well as one in the motor home. Only two were frozen.


:clap::clap::clap::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## SINC

Another May day, another small dump of snow to awaken us at -5° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Another May day, another small dump of snow to awaken us at -5° this morning.


Yuk. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as we near 8PM. Very clear skies and a nice sunset forming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 7C temps. Should be a nice day tomorrow with lots of sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Snow, snow, snow seems to be the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 3C with clear skies as we await sunrise.


----------



## SINC

Snow every day for the next week. Sigh.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Snow every day for the next week. Sigh.




With an off day of cloudy moonshine on Saturday by the looks of it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I see rain but not snow in the forecast. We shall see, as Dr. G likes to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I see rain but not snow in the forecast. We shall see, as Dr. G likes to say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, when it comes to the weather "we shall see" is always a good way to look at things around us.

8C and very sunny as we near 11AM.


----------



## SINC

What we will see is more snow. Environment Canada radar has it less than an hour away now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C at 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 14C at 4PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Still waiting for that snow we’re supposed to see. I think there was some blowing around a little this morning but it’s gone now. Melted, it seems.


----------



## SINC

Visitors to downtown Edmonton this morning had to pull over due to a complete white-out as visibility in the core was near zero. Good grief do you never read or watch the local news?


----------



## Dr.G.

9C as we near 9PM with some overnight rain on the way.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Visitors to downtown Edmonton this morning had to pull over due to a complete white-out as visibility in the core was near zero. Good grief do you never read or watch the local news?




Apparently your mileage may vary. Just because my experience (and forecast) is different from yours does not make it wrong. Fact is, you’re being pretty melodramatic about a typical springtime in Alberta, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Apparently your mileage may vary. Just because my experience (and forecast) is different from yours does not make it wrong. Fact is, you’re being pretty melodramatic about a typical springtime in Alberta, Don.



Well, it seems that there were some rather serious snowfalls in parts of the area according to some NEWS reports, but the place looks pretty clear of any snow according to the webcams I took a look at.

eg: https://www.earthcam.com/world/canada/alberta/edmonton/?cam=edmonton etc.

But hey, even Whitehorse got a good dusting of snow this morning.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Well, it seems that there were some rather serious snowfalls in parts of the area according to some NEWS reports, but the place looks pretty clear of any snow according to the webcams I took a look at.
> 
> 
> 
> eg: https://www.earthcam.com/world/canada/alberta/edmonton/?cam=edmonton etc.
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, even Whitehorse got a good dusting of snow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Nothing really out of the ordinary, if one has spent any time living in Alberta. It gets snowy and windy sometimes, but this is no blizzard. I’m always surprised by how quickly it’s gone.


----------



## SINC

The wind and snow in this blizzard yesterday morning was so bad downtown Edmonton traffic was caught in a complete white-out on the west end of Jasper Ave. My neighbour, who was there taking his wife to a doctor's appointment, told me vehicles has come to a complete stop along the avenue because they could not see the car in front of them. Global Morning News carried shots from downtown showing the white-out and warning viewers of the limited visibility for motorists which grounded their traffic helicopter.


----------



## SINC

Another day with more snow and add tomorrow for the same thing. The chill in the air is bone-chilling and over 10° below normal for May.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain falling. A rather dull day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Here’s some of those bone-chilling temperatures for the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 10C at just past 2PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A little cooler than one might like, but sunny and not a snowflake in sight.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> A little cooler than one might like, but sunny and not a _*snowflake*_ in sight.



Those ones only show up on sunny gay Pride Day Parade days I believe!!! At least that's what I have been told!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Those ones only show up on sunny gay Pride Day Parade days I believe!!! At least that's what I have been told!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Actually, many students (I guess the alt-right around here would call them snowflakes) held a protest yesterday about the Kenney government’s plan to out gay students. So there’s that!


----------



## Dr.G.

8C and foggy at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with clearing skies. Might be a nice day with some sunshine on Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A nice week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C as we near 1PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Another day with more snow and add tomorrow for the same thing. The chill in the air is bone-chilling and over 10° below normal for May.




Amazing what a difference a day or two makes.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A nice week ahead.



Did they just forget to put the snow flurries and white outs in the forecast???

Otherwise it's not looking too bad for you for change.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C as we near 3PM. That should be our high for the day, but it was nice to be able to sit outside in shorts and a tee shirt once again.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+9 and fairly pleasant, all things considered, at 6:00 pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clearing skies as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies and 6C temps. A quiet morning.




Morning? Isn’t it still the middle of the night where you are?


----------



## SINC

6° here this morning with a forecast of mixed snow and showers today and a high of 13°.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> +9 and fairly pleasant, all things considered, at 6:00 pm.




It seems you should be quite thankful you weren't in the Calgary and its general area yesterday that got hammered with a nasty snowstorm.

Even in Okotoks where my son and his family live got hit with a really good slippery dump it seems.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Morning? Isn’t it still the middle of the night where you are?


 It was at about 3AM. So, it was early morning.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we near 1PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> It seems you should be quite thankful you weren't in the Calgary and its general area yesterday that got hammered with a nasty snowstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> Even in Okotoks where my son and his family live got hit with a really good slippery dump it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Your mileage may vary YMMV.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Your mileage may vary YMMV.



Huh???

Oh ever mind...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with clearing skies. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a nippy 5C.


----------



## SINC

This is more like it! A nice week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 6C at just past 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 13C temps at 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

We actually felt a bit of heat in the air yesterday as the warm spell continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a nice 16C as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

The week is shaping up very well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C at about 430PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice picture of the clear skies over most of Nova Scotia this afternoon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+16 and sunny at 2:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 9C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 7C temps as we near 9AM


----------



## SINC

Looking forward to the days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C at just about 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at 6PM, with some rain in the forecast tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with cloudy skies as we approach 11PM


----------



## SINC

A warm morning here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 9C temps. A friend who lives just outside of Lunenburg, NS took this early morning picture. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning".


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with some rain on the way.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clouding over with 9C temps. A friend who lives just outside of Lunenburg, NS took this early morning picture. "Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning".



Impressive!! And just a small touch of pink so maybe a bit of _sailors delight_ left in the forcast.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Impressive!! And just a small touch of pink so maybe a bit of _sailors delight_ left in the forcast.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope. Raining now with no sun in sight until Sunday. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain falling


----------



## SINC

A great weekend to get out and enjoy the spring weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun is burning off the fog with 10C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 13C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 16C at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 2PM. A grand afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny, calm and 18° at just an hour before noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 20C in sunshine at 3PM. That should be our high for the day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+20 C in the sun at 1:00, on our way to a high of 21 (or more).


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we near 6PM. Should be a nice sunset in a couple of hours. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at just past 10AM


----------



## SINC

A beautiful warm morning here.


----------



## 18m2

Our sunny weather with highs around the mid 20s has given way to clouds this morning. I hope the coming wet weather will not bring lightning with it because the forests are dry and the risk of fire is rated HIGH already.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C at 4PM. Still, it is good BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C at midnight. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

A cooler and wet week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C. A dull day, but quiet.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> A cooler and wet week ahead.




What happened to your other app? The one you rave about so much?


----------



## SINC

Variety is the spice of life, long as it's a Canadian version app.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at 3PM. Turning into a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 10C temps at 10AM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

7C and drizzly this morning, with a high today of 10C.


----------



## SINC

8° here this morning on the way to a high of 11°. A much needed and welcome heavy soaking overnight as the rain pounded the roof for a few hours last night and is to continue most of the day. Perfect timing though as we just fertilized the lawn yesterday morning.


----------



## 18m2

We received 5 mm of rain yesterday with, apparently, no lightning. Bonus!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with the fog finally lifting as we approach 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling at 7PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A little milder for the next week but still seasonal.


----------



## SINC

A much warmer week and close to our seasonal average high of 18°


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 12C temps at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C as we near 6PM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice 18C with some sun at noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A nice 18C with some sun at noon.



WOW!!! Noon already at your end. We just finished breakfast.

How have you been feeling so far today Mark?

Everything back in working order I hope?I

Stones all gone?



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Noon already at your end. We just finished breakfast.
> 
> How have you been feeling so far today Mark?
> 
> Everything back in working order I hope?I
> 
> Stones all gone?
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Patrick, Atlantic Time is 4 zones away from you folks in beautiful BC. NL is 1/2 hour ahead of us here in the Maritime Provinces.

Feeling better today. Things are slowly getting back to normal. No more stones. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain with 10C temps at just past 9PM


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 17° now out there, but the wind has been 30 gusting to 45 all day and is very cold making it feel much colder in the shade.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling. Chance of a thunder storm tonight, if The Weather Network is to be believed. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

6° with a sunny high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 14C temps. A quiet start to the long weekend.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° but the winds are picking up at 22 gusting to 50.


----------



## 18m2

That might be the winds we had yesterday here on the island.The winds were so strong I was looking for some rocks to put in my pockets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally some real sun and 15C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny as we near 8PM. Should be a nice sunset tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful full moon, a blue moon, is rising high in the eastern horizon.


----------



## SINC

A nice clear morning to watch that beauty moon at 8° and going up to 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing how bright the full moon was last night here in Lunenburg, NS. I could have gone outside and read a book at 2AM if I wanted to.


----------



## SINC

A beautiful morning under a clear Alberta blue sky with not a cloud in sight at 6° and headed up to 20° here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 15C temps as we near 11AM. Going to have to mow the lawn today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still and 17C as we approach 1PM. A good time to get out and start weeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling at 7PM


----------



## SINC

We made it to 18° but that very cold wind persists making it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy at 10:30PM


----------



## SINC

12° this morning with a high of 20° most every day this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 10C this morning. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very foggy at 2PM. I would not want to be out camping on a day like this.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We made it to 18° but that very cold wind persists making it feel much colder.



Hmmm...??? Odd you get a reasonable temperature but an uncomfortable cold wind. Do they take the temperature with the thermometer left out in the direct sunlight???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 14C and very foggy at 2PM. I would not want to be out camping on a day like this.



Yuk!!! That looks cold and very damp as well as foggy in the wecams. 

I can guarantee that would have been the typical weather if I had decided to go camping. At least that seems to have been my past experience with camping.

I hope the local Victoria Parade managed to get through without too much rain or showers, as it is quite overcast cloudy and cool here and occasional showers.

Also not very good for those out camping In most areas around here.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yuk!!! That looks cold and very damp as well as foggy in the wecams.
> 
> I can guarantee that would have been the typical weather if I had decided to go camping. At least that seems to have been my past experience with camping.
> 
> I hope the local Victoria Parade managed to get through without too much rain or showers, as it is quite overcast cloudy and cool here and occasional showers.
> 
> Also not very good for those out camping In most areas around here.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


So true, Patrick. Currently, it is 12C and the fog is slowly lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at 10PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+9 C at 12:30 am so can’t really complain.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? Odd you get a reasonable temperature but an uncomfortable cold wind. Do they take the temperature with the thermometer left out in the direct sunlight???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Odd, yes, but very real, I liken it to wind chill and low humidity, if one is sheltered from the wind, it is pleasant in shorts, but if you go for a walk facing into the 20 km wind it is too cool for comfort.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had a real sound and light show early this morning. For about an hour, very bright lightening and big booming thunder got/kept everyone up. My three dogs were really spoofed.


----------



## SINC

As ythe forest fire threat continues to climb, we face another full week without rain.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

No rain except for a pretty good chance on Friday, that is.


----------



## Dr.G.

More boomers and pouring rain at about 9AM this morning. It is now foggy and 12C as we approach 11AM. What a morning with very rare thunder and lightening, at least for us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 11C at 10PM.





Freddie_Biff said:


> +9 C at 12:30 am so can’t really complain.



Hmmm...??? I don't really care what the outside temperature is after 9 PM, as long as our heat pump doesn't have to do very much if any work, and the wind isn't howling, as I am in my comfortable bed at that time of day, and it's just the right temperature.

PS: Did you know that a normal body can go without food or water for a much longer period of time that it can do without sleep??

I was rather surprised when I heard that fact that a nurse mentioned when I was in the hospital. And google search provided the proof that she was correct.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I don't really care what the outside temperature is after 9 PM, as long as our heat pump doesn't have to do very much if any work, and the wind isn't howling, as I am in my comfortable bed at that time of day, and it's just the right temperature.
> 
> PS: Did you know that a normal body can go without food or water for a much longer period of time that it can do without sleep??
> 
> I was rather surprised when I heard that fact that a nurse mentioned when I was in the hospital. And google search provided the proof that she was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


An interesting fact, Patrick. I did nap for a bit this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at 4PM with more thunder in the distance. What a day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I don't really care what the outside temperature is after 9 PM, as long as our heat pump doesn't have to do very much if any work, and the wind isn't howling, as I am in my comfortable bed at that time of day, and it's just the right temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Did you know that a normal body can go without food or water for a much longer period of time that it can do without sleep??
> 
> 
> 
> I was rather surprised when I heard that fact that a nurse mentioned when I was in the hospital. And google search provided the proof that she was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




I did not know that.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with the fog returning at 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light drizzle falling. Might see some sun tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a bit of sun and very breezy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and still very breezy with 13C temps. Turning out to be a nice afternoon for weeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with clear skies and 10C temps, but there is a possibility of a bit of frost overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and still very breezy with 13C temps. Turning out to be a nice afternoon for weeding.




It’s a nice day for a white weeding.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s a nice day for a white weeding.



It *might* be... tomorrow.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s a nice day for a white weeding.


"White weeding"??? It did snow in St. John's, NL, but not here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

A warm morning at 15° on the way up to 19° for a high.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12 C at just past 10AM. Should be a nice day to mow the lawn, especially with rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and still very breezy with 13C temps. Turning out to be a nice afternoon for weeding.




Yup. Weeding.


----------



## 18m2

A gorgeous morning here on the left coast, 17°C on its way to 25°C. We are having 3 yards of 3/4 inch drain rock delivered today so I have my work cut out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yup. Weeding.


Such is Life here, Frank. Still, I do enjoy gardening. 

Very sunny and it hit 20C at 3PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "White weeding"??? _*It did snow in St. John's, NL,*_ but not here in Lunenburg, NS.



Good grief!!! I guess you don't miss that!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> A gorgeous morning here on the left coast, 17°C on its way to 25°C. We are having 3 yards of 3/4 inch drain rock delivered today so I have my work cut out.



Almost enough to have delivered and placed with one of the Slinger/Trucking firms.

One of the best inventions ever and worth every penny IMHO, and save one's back.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Good grief!!! I guess you don't miss that!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's me in my last year without a snow blower. We got 638cm of snow that year.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Almost enough to have delivered and placed with one of the Slinger/Trucking firms.
> 
> One of the best inventions ever and worth every penny IMHO, and save one's back.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Agreed. 

We've used a slinger several times before but in this situation a slinger is not going to work. I don't want a truck that heavy on our concrete driveway and the installation is in a narrow area between our house and a wall that cannot be reached by a slinger truck.

So far the project is going well and we'll finish tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and clouding over. Lots of rain tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and raining. A dark and dull morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

No change in the weather. Tomorrow, however, it should be 19C and very sunny. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We are finally getting some rain is the good news. Bad new is no rain in the High Level area to help with the fire.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We are finally getting some rain is the good news. Bad new is no rain in the High Level area to help with the fire.


Good to hear for your area, Don.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clearing skies as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at just past 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and still very sunny at 4PM. Shorts and a tee shirt weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C. We hope to eat our BBQ chicken outside for the first time this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 13C at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with rain on the way this morning.


----------



## SINC

A great looking week and day ahead. Perfect for today's first car show of the season. Got the 49 all shined up and ready to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+18 C at 9:30 pm with a nice week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and foggy this morning.


----------



## SINC

While it looks like a warm, pleasant week ahead, it is the worst possible weather we could have for the many forest fires burning right now in Alberta. Not a drop of rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> While it looks like a warm, pleasant week ahead, it is the worst possible weather we could have for the many forest fires burning right now in Alberta. Not a drop of rain in sight.


 Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog is starting to roll in off of the Atlantic Ocean. It is starting to look like an old British B movie set in London.


----------



## SINC

Air quality is falling by the day due to smoke from the north entering our air.

https://weather.gc.ca/airquality/pages/abaq-001_e.html

If it gets into the red, I will require my Ventolin spray a few times a day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Air quality is falling by the day due to smoke from the north entering our air.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/airquality/pages/abaq-001_e.html
> 
> If it gets into the red, I will require my Ventolin spray a few times a day.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> While it looks like a warm, pleasant week ahead, it is the worst possible weather we could have for the many forest fires burning right now in Alberta. _*Not a drop of rain in sight.*_



I guess the old Indian Rain Dances aren't performed these days, as if they might help. But at least the thought and an attempt was there.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Hot like hell this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very sunny as we near 9AM. Should be a nice sunny day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C. A fine afternoon to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and clouding over. Rain is in the forecast for overnight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 10C at about 9AM. A dull day ahead for us.


----------



## SINC

Another hot day with an orangy glow sunrise as smoke continues to hang over the area.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Not too shabby.


----------



## SINC

Sadly it is all too shabby. Perfect wildfire storm weather. Air quality rising to danger area for many people. Totally shabby.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Sadly it is all too shabby. Perfect wildfire storm weather. Air quality rising to danger area for many people. Totally shabby.




For you maybe. For me it’s a lovely day. Try not to **** on someone else’s parade.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> For you maybe. For me it’s a lovely day. Try not to **** on someone else’s parade.


Would not even consider it unless a poster has no compassion for fellow residents of Alberta under evacuation orders due to wildfires worsened by the weather. Then that poster deserves to be exposed and pssst on. Eat it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Would not even consider it unless a poster has no compassion for fellow residents of Alberta under evacuation orders due to wildfires worsened by the weather. Then that poster deserves to be exposed and pssst on. Eat it.




You’re a jerk, Don. Can’t even let someone else enjoy a sunny day. You assume that because someone else is finding the weather to be pleasant (like the good week ahead you were describing earlier) that one can’t also be concerned about the people in High Level and the other forest fires in the province. It would be mature of you to stop finding an excuse to criticize me in every thread you can for a change. Grow up. And have a nice evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and foggy. A quiet day.


----------



## SINC

A very smoky morning with air quality rated high at 7 today which will require me to carry my Ventolin. As you can see in this shot taken about 15 minutes ago, the sun is just an orange dot through the tree.


----------



## pm-r

> A very smoky morning with _*air quality rated high at 7 today*_ which will require me to carry my Ventolin.



Errr... ahmmm... I think that shoud be *High-Risk* with the air quality guage up at 7 should it not??

I'm actually quite surprised that the northern Alberta wild-fire smoke travels so far south to affect you so much.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yeah, was out to get some cleaner from the shop at 10:00 this morning and this is what it looks like out there. If you look closely, you can just make out the sun right over the top of the pine tree.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cooler and very smokey today. Quite a difference from yesterday, which was a delight by comparison.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with the sun finally burning off the fog as we near 4PM. Still, it was a quite day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the morning rain has finally stopped falling. A quiet day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We could definitely use some morning rain. And afternoon rain and evening rain. 12 C at 9:00 am and a much clearer day than yesterday. May be nice for the weekend.

Some comparisons from yesterday:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> We could definitely use some morning rain. And afternoon rain and evening rain. 12 C at 9:00 am and a much clearer day than yesterday. May be nice for the weekend.
> 
> Some comparisons from yesterday:


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some of the smoke from the Alberta fires has reached New Brunswick. However, it is in the upper atmosphere, so will not influence air quality.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some sunshine as we approach 4PM. Turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over again with 14C temps. Still, it is good BBQ weather.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

So our air quality in the Edmonton area hit 72 yesterday. That’s on a 1 to 10 scale, by the way. 

 https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/mobile...rsday-night-on-a-scale-of-one-to-10-1.4445538


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> So our air quality in the Edmonton area hit 72 yesterday. That’s on a 1 to 10 scale, by the way.
> 
> https://edmonton.ctvnews.ca/mobile...rsday-night-on-a-scale-of-one-to-10-1.4445538


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That could be lethal for some people


----------



## Bigmac02

I hrd it feels like 38 in san antonio..


----------



## SINC

16° this morning on the way up to 28° giving no relief to our wildfires.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy night, but the morning sunshine is slowly burning off the fog. Should be a nice sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Air quality index a 7 today so best I remain inside.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Air quality index a 7 today so best I remain inside.


 Sad, but most likely a wise decision. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the fog slowly burning away. Might see some blue sky this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Air quality index a 7 today so best I remain inside.



Do you have a portable air dehumidifier/air cleaner or a HEPA filter type machine you could use or rent??

Those are not good air conditions.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you have a portable air dehumidifier/air cleaner or a HEPA filter type machine you could use or rent??
> 
> Those are not good air conditions.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The year we got a lot of smoke from fires in ON, this is what I used in one room to help me and my asthma. I did not appreciate the Health Minister of NS telling us to avoid the air outside. I wanted to ask him where the air inside came from initially? Still, the dehumidifier helped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Oops, wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny at 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 18C at 4PM. Spent the afternoon weeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Good luck to one and all in AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with lots of rain in the forecast for all of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light drizzle starting to fall. Lots more rain to come this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

16° with a high of 23° and air quality moderate at a 4.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, rain and more rain. At least it is light and the winds are moderate.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Rain, rain and more rain. At least it is light and the winds are moderate.



You could send us some of your rain, amigo. We could use it.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A little perspective on the fires in Alberta right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> You could send us some of your rain, amigo. We could use it.


I wish I could, mon ami. All we can send are some of our best forest fires crews. Things are green and lush here in NS. Bonne chance.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning with a high of 20° AND rain! Not much, but any is welcome. Will it go far enough north to help with the big fire? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the rain and thunder/lightening have finally stopped. Quite the morning and early afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Sadly the rain has been canceled for today and now is only a chance for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly the rain has been canceled for today and now is only a chance for tomorrow.


Sorry to hear this. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling at just past 8PM


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Sorry to hear this. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Actually, we did get about 10 drops of rain today. That's 10 more than we had.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Actually, we did get about 10 drops of rain today. That's 10 more than we had.


----------



## SINC

Well, if we only get 10 drops every day this week, it will help very little.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Despite our forecast for rain, skies are clear and blue in bright sunshine this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a nice 20C at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and still sunny as we inch towards 6PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Beginning to rain, finally.


----------



## SINC

A 90-minute storm gave us little relief, but little help for any forest fires. Perhaps a mm or so of actual rain here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A 90-minute storm gave us little relief, but little help for any forest fires. Perhaps a mm or so of actual rain here.


 Sorry to hear this, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Maybe a shot at some more rain this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C with rain on the way for today and tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Maybe a shot at some more rain this week.



There are definitely some heavy gray rain type clouds forming overhead and heading your way at a pretty good clip, so maybe they may bring some rain to the interior of BC and parts of Alberta.

It's definitely much cooler here the last few days as well, so maybe another typical cool cloudy and scattered showers June month. That seems to be the norm the last few years.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> There are definitely some heavy gray rain type clouds forming overhead and heading your way at a pretty good clip, so maybe they may bring some rain to the interior of BC and parts of Alberta.
> 
> It's definitely much cooler here the last few days as well, so maybe another typical cool cloudy and scattered showers June month. That seems to be the norm the last few years.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same here, Patrick. The annual Apple Blossom Festival in the Annapolis Valley has been postponed a week due to the cooler temps in late May and early June causing a delay it the full blooms of the apple trees.


----------



## SINC

One can only hope this helps our fires being doused.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a misty fog this morning ............... which will soon be replaced by lots of rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 13C but with rain falling ................. and I thought I heard the distant rumble of thunder.


----------



## SINC

Good news and bad news as I watch the early morning news. The good is 10 mm of rain here today. Better yet another 25 mm of rain tomorrow.

Sadly the big rain will not occur far enough north to help the High Level fire. With a high of only 8° tomorrow, it will be a cold, wet day, but the moisture is welcome as we are incredibly dry.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still 13C but with rain falling ................. and I thought I heard the distant rumble of thunder.



No rain here, at least not yet, but it's certainly clouding over and quite ominous.

My wife thought she heard a fair bit of distant thunder but it turned out it was only the sounds from the military rifle range not that far from us.

It sure does look wet foggy and rainy on the various Nova Scotia webcams. And it sure doesn't look any too warm either, and just a mild surf coming in at White Point Beach if anyone wants to play it in the background while they do their computer work. Nice and relaxing. ;-)
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at 5PM and the rain is finally stopping. Should be sunny tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

Patrick ... It rained for maybe 2 minutes on this side of the inlet. Lots of low clouds coming over the mountain from the west.


----------



## 18m2

It's started again with a down pour. 

No, it quit.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Patrick ... It rained for maybe 2 minutes on this side of the inlet. Lots of low clouds coming over the mountain from the west.





18m2 said:


> It's started again with a down pour.
> 
> No, it quit.



Yeah, we got just a a bit of a good shower not too long ago but now sunny again.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with clearing skies.


----------



## SINC

Forecast high for the day is 7°, but we are at 8° now so that is likely as good as it gets today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the sun trying to break through the morning cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

It is now only 4° with the furnace running most of the night in the month of June. Sheesh!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is now only 4° with the furnace running most of the night in the month of June. Sheesh!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Looks like a possibility of rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Looks like a possibility of rain today.


With those temps you might even get some wet snow flurries. XX)


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> With those temps you might even get some wet snow flurries. XX)


We already have snowflakes in the downcoming rain here. But they are very few and melt on contact with the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We already have snowflakes in the downcoming rain here. But they are very few and melt on contact with the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 15C temps as we approach 7PM


----------



## SINC

Still only 5° here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still only 5° here.


Yuk. Good luck, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

5 C and the rain has abated. A little chilly but we Albertans are a tough lot. Most of us, anyway.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° this morning as the furnace ran all night in June. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very sunny at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 20C as we approach 1PM. Time to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 21C at just past 2PM. The lawn is mowed so I can relax now.


----------



## 18m2

Check out all the lightning along the foothills.

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=51.0;-128.9;5&l=rain-3h&t=20190608/21&w=0DbKZKvQA

The forecast yesterday for here was possible lightning but it didn't materialize. Good thing 'cause it's dry.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Check out all the lightning along the foothills.
> 
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=51.0;-128.9;5&l=rain-3h&t=20190608/21&w=0DbKZKvQA
> 
> The forecast yesterday for here was possible lightning but it didn't materialize. Good thing 'cause it's dry.



That's quite the Battle rage and certainly keeps any scores active between Lightning vs Wildfires.

Too bad they can't harness that lightning power consistently somehow and get it into the Hydro Power Electrical Grid.

Currently, and no pun intended, it's just into 14°C mark where we are at the south of Brentwood Bay, but we are also among some very tall trees and shade so it feels much cooler than that. Cool enough that I ended up turning the heat pump up earlier as it was rather uncomfortable in the house, even with a good sweater on.

Here's hoping some of the rain gets to the Interior of BC and Alberta to help the firefighters. The rain we had here over the last few days has dampened the bush and undergrowth quite substantially, but still dryish.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and the sun slowly setting in the west. The end of a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning and headed up to 17° with more showers again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C as we near 10AM. Will be in the low 20C range for most of the day. Nice......................


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and up to 22C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, a beautiful half moon overhead with 14C temps at 10PM


----------



## SINC

9° with a high of 17° and showers again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 15C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still and up to 18C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C as we near 9AM


----------



## SINC

A nice week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and17C as we just past 11AM. A good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and the rain is now steadily falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we near 9AM. Should be a grand day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 22C as we near 5PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

25 and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and a slowly setting sun at just before 7PM. What a grand day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

26 at 9:00 tonight. A positively balmy summer day.


----------



## SINC

18° on the way to 24° today with a chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some rain in the forecast. No sun, but it is still very balmy outside.


----------



## 18m2

We set a record yesterday at 29.2°C. It was tough working in the sun in the garden.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We set a record yesterday at 29.2°C. It was tough working in the sun in the garden.



Which recording site do you use and how do I find the record or maximum at the school recording site, ie:
Bayside Middle School
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School

It looks like we got over 30C yesterday.

Thank God for the tall trees we have around our place, but still a bit too warm but a nice light cooling breeze coming off the Inlet.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at 2PM. Might get a thunderstorm tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We set a record yesterday at 29.2°C. It was tough working in the sun in the garden.


XX)


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Which recording site do you use and how do I find the record or maximum at the school recording site, ie:
> Bayside Middle School
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School
> 
> It looks like we got over 30C yesterday.
> 
> Thank God for the tall trees we have around our place, but still a bit too warm but a nice light cooling breeze coming off the Inlet.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


That's the recorded high from my weather station and it was backed up by the westher station on the Malahat which is <2 km

This from the CBC https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/heat-records-bc-1.5173555?cmp=rss

FWIW, we are in for some problems this summer as stage 2 water restrictions are being implimented on the 14th. Some people don't get it, one neigbour ran his irrigation system for 4 hours yesterday during the heat of the afternoon. At least he will have green grass to go along with a big water bill.:greedy:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very foggy as we near 7AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C at just past 5PM. BBQ weather here.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice setting sun at just past 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunset here in Lunenburg, NS this evening. The end of a fine late Spring day.


----------



## 18m2

Nice ... red sky at night sailor's delight ...


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Nice ... red sky at night sailor's delight ...


True. Very foggy this morning with 12C temps, but should be a nice sunny day this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A dull rainy morning at 13° with a high today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 17C at 11AM. Should go up to the mid 20C range sometime this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with full sunshine and a 27C humidex reading, our first real hot day of the year. Still, it was a good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

22° in the sunshine with a stiff breeze, but thunderstorms forecast any time now. The radar shows us surrounded by them.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies at dusk.


----------



## SINC

Forecast is a warning of a big storm to hit in two or three hours tonight. Thunder and lightning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forecast is a warning of a big storm to hit in two or three hours tonight. Thunder and lightning. We shall see.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 10PM with a nice nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

It will be a nice one here!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C at just past 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light drizzle starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain now falling.


----------



## SINC

A pleasant day, but a wet week ahead.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

For a little more definition on how wet, check out Wednesday.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> For a little more definition on how wet, check out Wednesday. ...



Wow, now that's going to be a wet day!!! Maybe possible flooding???

Maybe keep a dingy or inflatable handy, but then again, where would you go...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Freddie_Biff said:


> For a little more definition on how wet, check out Wednesday.


WOW.

Send it west. June is usually fairly wet but this year we are so dry even the cactus is shrivelling up  Basically no rain is forecast for the next ten days.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Wow, now that's going to be a wet day!!! Maybe possible flooding???
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe keep a dingy or inflatable handy, but then again, where would you go...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Good question. Maybe just in search of dry land.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C at just past 3PM.


----------



## pm-r

> For a little more definition on how wet, check out Wednesday.



Hmmm...??? It strikes me as a bit odd with that large amount of rain in the forecast that they don't seem to even have much of a warning about it:

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/severe-weather-outlook/alberta/sherwood-park


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? It strikes me as a bit odd with that large amount of rain in the forecast that they don't seem to even have much of a warning about it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/severe-weather-outlook/alberta/sherwood-park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




And you’d think 90% would be enough certainty to issue a warming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and still 23C at 6PM. Great BBQ weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

There has been good timing lately with weather systems for astronomical viewing.

With high pressure moving in from the west, clear or clearing of the night sky is in the forecast. That should offer great views of the Full "Strawberry" Moon.

The origin of the name apparently is a result of some varieties of wild strawberries beginning to ripen this month. Moonrise in the east will start approximately 9:15 p.m. to 9:55 p.m. for the Maritimes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C as we near 10PM. A night for all windows to be left open.


----------



## SINC

And so a week of the wet stuff begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 20C temps as we slowly approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 25C temps. No real humidity and a nice ocean breeze makes things comfortable outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice setting sun. The end of a fine day, weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

We need some rain, but this much?


----------



## SINC

Wow, some storm over us right now with peas size hail and heavy rain and thunder and lightning. The storm is over 300 km in width and sweeping across Alberta right now.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> We need some rain, but this much?




Your chart doesn’t really say how much.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Your chart doesn’t really say how much.


It's a forecast icon, not a chart.

Here's the rainfall:


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and a balmy 20C at just past 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wow, some storm over us right now with peas size hail and heavy rain and thunder and lightning. The storm is over 300 km in width and sweeping across Alberta right now.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wow, some storm over us right now with peas size hail and heavy rain and thunder and lightning. The storm is over 300 km in width and sweeping across Alberta right now.



WOW!!! That sure looks like a LARGE nasty WET storm...

A great relief for some of the wildfire firefighters I'm sure.

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=52.62;-115.47;6&l=rain-3h&w=0DbKZKvQA

- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! That sure looks like a LARGE nasty WET storm...
> 
> A great relief for some of the wildfire firefighters I'm sure.
> 
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=52.62;-115.47;6&l=rain-3h&w=0DbKZKvQA
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Trouble is that it is not raining in the north where fires are burning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Trouble is that it is not raining in the north where fires are burning.


Not good news. There are more evacuations from what I hear on the CBC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C at just past 2PM. A bit too warm to work out in the garden just now.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Trouble is that it is not raining in the north where fires are burning.



True, but it should sure at least help prevent more fires from starting up where the rain and hail fell. And there seems to have been quite a downpour which I guess is a good thing unless some crops were damaged.

The poor old farmers always seem to get hit with all the possible problems.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Wet for sure for the next few days.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> True, but it should sure at least help prevent more fires from starting up where the rain and hail fell. And there seems to have been quite a downpour which I guess is a good thing unless some crops were damaged.
> 
> The poor old farmers always seem to get hit with all the possible problems.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Great for the farmers provided there is little hail and that appears to be the case. The vast majority of the storm's track is farmland, not forest.


----------



## 18m2

Holy crap ... head for high ground we just had a half a millimetre of rain fall.


----------



## 18m2

It's just days before the summer solstice, but snow is still falling in parts of B.C. and western Alberta.

The surprise snowfall on sections of the Okanagan Connector was seen on DriveBC highway cameras on Wednesday morning.

Snow is visible at the Pennask Summit on Highway 97C, around 75 kilometres west of Kelowna and at an elevation of 1,717 metres.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/snow-bc-jasper-june-1.5181307?cmp=rss


----------



## dona83

Its a high mountain road, the weather will be unpredictable up there.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Holy crap ... head for high ground we just had a half a millimetre of rain fall.



I've been womdering what was going on up your way as we've been noticing some very dark grey low clouds crossing from west to east over your area.

They missed us here but some real chills in the cool breeze blowing by here but also mainly sunny.

EDIT:
Man, talk about a rain spike in the graph for Frances Kelsey Secondary School
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Frances Kelsey Secondary School


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I've been womdering what was going on up your way as we've been noticing some very dark grey low clouds crossing from west to east over your area.
> 
> 
> 
> They missed us here but some real chills in the cool breeze blowing by here but also mainly sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Man, talk about a rain spike in the graph for Frances Kelsey Secondary School
> 
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Frances Kelsey Secondary School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Is that supposed to 0.76 mm or 0.76 cm?


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> I've been womdering what was going on up your way as we've been noticing some very dark grey low clouds crossing from west to east over your area.
> 
> They missed us here but some real chills in the cool breeze blowing by here but also mainly sunny.
> 
> EDIT:
> Man, talk about a rain spike in the graph for Frances Kelsey Secondary School
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Frances Kelsey Secondary School
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The clouds roll through and fail to leave any moisture. We need rain.


----------



## SINC

St. Albert has had 37mm up to 6:00 pm yesterday with much more to come and it feels very cool out there with the RH at 93%.


----------



## SINC

*Rainfall warning issued for Edmonton, much of west-central Alberta*

40 mm here now and counting as it just pours this morning and will total another 20 - 30 for us today.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo....5182038?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-edmonton


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 11AM with a possible overnight thunder storm, which is rare for us here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 23C as we near 3PM. There is some sun which is making this a good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with rain on the way for tonight and all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light rain falling at 10PM


----------



## SINC

13° and a high of 19° with another day of rain. Now at 60 mm here in total.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain falling with 15C temps. A quiet day where the thunderstorms never materialized overnight.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 13° and a high of 19° with another day of rain. Now at 60 mm here in total.



That is a lot of rain in a reasonably short time, and I'm rather surprised that I don't read much about flooding in the area.

I have never been in that area but it appears to me to be rather flat which I would imagine was rather prone to flooding.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and 18C as we near 2PM. A very quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and still very foggy at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy, with some sun in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

11° and we're going to double that for a high today with the possibility of showere.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, breezy and 15C at just past 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still breezy with 18C temps as we near noon. All in all a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and 20C at 1PM. Turning out to be a nice early summer day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps at just past 11PM


----------



## SINC

13° at just after 11pm with a high tomorrow of 20° with a 30% chance of showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and already 17C. Should be a warm day here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Still 13° with a brisk wind and going up to 20° with late afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and still very breezy with 24C temps at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18C at 8:00 pm rain feels like it’s in the air. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool, wet day at 13° with rain and only getting up to 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already very sunny and 19C. Going to be a warm day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A cool, wet day at 13° with rain and only getting up to 15°.



I'll bet those tomato plants are happy to be on the front dashboard of your RV and maybe getting a touch of heat and sunshine through the windshield glass with the weather you are getting outside lately.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> I'll bet those tomato plants are happy to be on the front dashboard of your RV and maybe getting a touch of heat and sunshine through the windshield glass with the weather you are getting outside lately.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


They sure looked like they were enjoying it when I went out and watered them today. Just 12° here.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C as we inch towards 8PM. What a grand day, and tomorrow is being forecast as being even nicer. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 16C temps at 10PM. Nice to be able to keep the windows open all day and night.


----------



## SINC

Cloudy and 12° with showers and a high of 18° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C already, with a forecast for temps as high as 25C. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 15C already, with a forecast for temps as high as 25C. We shall see.


Sure beats listening to our furnace cut in every hour or so last night at this time of year!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sure beats listening to our furnace cut in every hour or so last night at this time of year!


Wow. It is already 25C and all of our windows are open to get the little bit of ocean breeze to help cool down the house.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Cloudy and 12° with showers and a high of 18° today.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON!!!*

And I hope you get a bit of nice weather today and enjoy a brew or a few with your old buddies.

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 23C as we near noon. Rain is in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FOR NORTH-CENTRAL ALBERTA 

-Its that time of year when the weather is somewhat unsettled and Environment Canada has issued an advisory for a large part of north-central Alberta. Funnel clouds could develop this afternoon. Experts say these are funnels kicked off by weak storms and aren’t normally a problem. That being said, there’s always a chance they could pick up some steam and turn into a weak landspout tornado. (photo credit–DC DPW)

This advisory is in effect for the following regions:

Bonnyville – St. Paul – Cold Lake – Lac La Biche

City of Edmonton – St. Albert – Sherwood Park

Drayton Valley – Devon – Rimbey – Pigeon Lake

Fort Saskatchewan – Vegreville – Redwater – Smoky Lake

Leduc – Camrose – Wetaskiwin – Tofield

Lloydminster – Wainwright – Vermilion – Provost


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FOR NORTH-CENTRAL ALBERTA
> 
> -Its that time of year when the weather is somewhat unsettled and Environment Canada has issued an advisory for a large part of north-central Alberta. Funnel clouds could develop this afternoon. Experts say these are funnels kicked off by weak storms and aren’t normally a problem. That being said, there’s always a chance they could pick up some steam and turn into a weak landspout tornado. (photo credit–DC DPW)
> 
> This advisory is in effect for the following regions:
> 
> Bonnyville – St. Paul – Cold Lake – Lac La Biche
> 
> City of Edmonton – St. Albert – Sherwood Park
> 
> Drayton Valley – Devon – Rimbey – Pigeon Lake
> 
> Fort Saskatchewan – Vegreville – Redwater – Smoky Lake
> 
> Leduc – Camrose – Wetaskiwin – Tofield
> 
> Lloydminster – Wainwright – Vermilion – Provost


XX)

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and cloudy with off and on rain most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a bit of sun at just past noon. There is a chance for a rare thunderstorm later today. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

The rain has finally arrived here with 25 mm falling so far over night. However the sky is lightening up so that might be all we can expect.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...zYagMcC26FdgGVNskrvPy6ogqkkQVlEXsoMXX9tc-BhuY


----------



## SINC

Continues to just pour at 15° going up to just 18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 7AM, with some rain in the forecast. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C at just past 7PM with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some fog slowly drifting in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 15C temps as we near 8AM.


----------



## SINC

Sunny now but yet more rain this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now with 20C temps. All in all, a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling at 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the rain has finally stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and foggy at just past 7AM


----------



## SINC

8° as the furnace ran most of the night on the final day of June.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 8° as the furnace ran most of the night on the final day of June.


Yuk. Hang tough, since tomorrow is Canada Day. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with drizzle and lots of fog at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

No change. Still 16C with a light drizzle falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has finally stopped raining as we near 10PM. 15C and calm outside right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a light drizzle starting to fall. Another day of rain lies ahead of us here in this part of NS. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 15C temps, but now it is raining once again with the rumble of distant thunder. Happy Canada Day.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 15° here as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy, but it is not raining ..................... yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Unreal hail ............. and in Mexico.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ow672l0DJv1gkQuZXEoGl_NVfxYd9JjeP1CW25VjCyK58


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast and very windy with 15C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

We are saturated with rain and more in the forecast over the next three days. Now 8° as I lay listening to the furnace run on the second day of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C this morning. Should be a nice day with temps in the low 20C range. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> We are saturated with rain and more in the forecast over the next three days. Now 8° as I lay listening to the furnace run on the second day of July.




Well, we're not that cold, and our furnace has not come on with the outside temperature around 15C, and overcast with occasional showers.

My wife is quite impressed with the weather forecast accuracy she gets on her iPhone, It's been spot on for quite a while. I think it uses AccuWeather, but not sure.

She was able to get in a quick walk down to nearby Gore Park this morning, and just as the forecast said it's now showering again.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 22C at just past 3PM.


----------



## 18m2

It's noon here, 15°C and we had 7.2 mm of rain this morning. Bonus!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling. Where is the sun???????


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> It's noon here, 15°C and we had 7.2 mm of rain this morning. Bonus!!!



We also got a huge dump of rain this am and was trying to figure out how much at the school's reporting site. I haven't figured out how to read it properly.

Do these come close to what your weather station says?:

And can you figure out how to read their rain graph for the amount of rain they got?:

Frances Kelsey Secondary School (I think this must be be faily close to your digs!!!) ;-)
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Frances Kelsey Secondary School

and
Bayside Middle School (1/4 mile from us as a bird would fly!!)
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SUN and 20C temps at just past 6PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BBQ is heating up as I write this.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> We also got a huge dump of rain this am and was trying to figure out how much at the school's reporting site. I haven't figured out how to read it properly.
> 
> Do these come close to what your weather station says?:
> 
> And can you figure out how to read their rain graph for the amount of rain they got?:
> 
> Frances Kelsey Secondary School (I think this must be be faily close to your digs!!!) ;-)
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Frances Kelsey Secondary School
> 
> and
> Bayside Middle School (1/4 mile from us as a bird would fly!!)
> School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


There can be differences from one station to another. Frances Kelsey Secondary School is north and west of where we are, maybe 5 km. I know a couple that live in Arbutus Ridge. They are closer to the water and lower in elevation. Their readings are usually not the same as ours.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies as we near 10PM. Dare I hope for some morning sunshine? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with the skies clouding over at we near 11PM


----------



## SINC

11° this morning but the rain will just not quit.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a bit of sun at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a humid 24C as we approach 4PM. Tomorrow, the humidex reading is expected to hit 30C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies as we approach 11PM.


----------



## SINC

Rain every day for another week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C at just past 9AM. The forecast is for a humidex reading in the low 30C range. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes. Now we are under a weather warning. Better open up all the windows and get the fans out.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html


----------



## CubaMark

31C on our kitchen window thermometer... and tomorrow they say we'll have humidity on top of that. Might be time to dig out the air conditioner....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> 31C on our kitchen window thermometer... and tomorrow they say we'll have humidity on top of that. Might be time to dig out the air conditioner....


Luckily, we get a nice ocean breeze to help cool things off. Fans, not air conditioners, are helpful for us. Bonne chance, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C in the shade at 3:10PM. Feels like I am waiting for the 3:10 to Yuma, Arizona.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...mXQrfJJsnmqIAMssu024n10AMmqRetiO4ocTWJHRTxbY0

Humidex readings in the low 30C range in this part of NS. Full sunshine and only a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## SINC

Now 17° and the wet weather continues for many more days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 17° and the wet weather continues for many more days.


We could use some rain here in Lunenburg. I am going to have to tap into my rain barrel to water my tomato plants.


----------



## Dr.G.

NOVA SCOTIA: Heat warnings are in effect… Humidex will flirt with 40!

https://www.thechronicleherald.ca/w...6wBsjJHZphdJH-eLfrrrAaXPqBQ197tmQ7OWOEoqXSRwM


----------



## Dr.G.

26C at just past 8PM. A nice setting sun and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


>


:clap::clap::clap:

The sun has set here, but there is a great deal more being forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C as we near 11PM. Going to be a hot and humid day tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° with rain every day through next Wednesday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 24C in full sunshine at just past 9AM. Going to be a record-setting hot day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Rain, rain, go away . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

32C with lots of sun .............. and a 38C humidex reading at just past 1PM. This is about the hottest day I have experienced here in Lunenburg, NS since we moved here in the summer of 2014.


----------



## 18m2

Low cloud here and 15°C, a grey day. Going to be nice day for working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 33C with a 39C humidex reading at just past 3PM. Too hot to be out in the garden. Even my dogs did not want to go outside until there was some shade in the back garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

It has cooled off to 25C with a nice ocean breeze. Nearly every window in the house is open to get a nice cross current breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cooled off a bit to 19.5C by about 345AM this morning. Not much of an ocean breeze coming through all of our open windows to help any. Had to pull out three fans to help us sleep.


----------



## SINC

Now 12° with rain in the next six out of seven days forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very sunny as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

27C and very sunny and very breezy as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 23C with a thunderstorm on the way.


----------



## SINC

Our five-day forecast: rain, rain, rain, nope, rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 21C temps at just past 9AM. No overnight rain, which we actually need right now. No rain in sight. 

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...-6&no_alert_redirect=2019-7-6&wx_auto_reload=


----------



## SINC

Now for the following week's outlook: rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now for the following week's outlook: rain.


Send some this way, Don. We need it here on the Southern Shore of NS.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our five-day forecast: rain, rain, rain, nope, rain.




At least some might say, at least it's fairly consistent and know what to expect.

Is it at least good for the farmers??? Or I guess that depends on what crop they might be growing???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and still very sunny at 2:33PM, but there is now no ocean breeze. So, it feels very hot outside, even in the shade.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> At least some might say, at least it's fairly consistent and know what to expect.
> 
> Is it at least good for the farmers??? Or I guess that depends on what crop they might be growing???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Farmers now need sun and heat for the crops to fill out and ripen for wheat, barley, oats and canola. Peas too.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Farmers now need sun and heat for the crops to fill out and ripen for wheat, barley, oats and canola. Peas too.




OK, that maks sense,

Here's hoping things improve shortly.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with sunshine and the return of a slight ocean breeze. A fine evening to be outside.


----------



## SINC

The forecast for the next seven days, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, maybe and rain. Sigh.


----------



## SINC

See what I mean?

Six solid weeks of daily rain continues . . .


----------



## SINC

And this was yesterday in Alberta/Sask:

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...JqH-Bzdg66RkipW7lelKk9Pgh15iDElBU2cmvJrWWJIAQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very dry with 26C temps as we near 1PM. Some rain is in the forecast, which will be needed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C at just past 9PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and 19C at 8:00 pm. Not bad at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C with a nice ocean breeze at 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny clear skies and 18C temps as we near 8AM.


----------



## SINC

This bloody rain is relentless. The next seven-day forecast is rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain and nope.

Enough already!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 25C temps at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are really dry in this part of NS. No real rain is in sight until the weekend, and then not that much.  We have had to recall the fire fighting crews that were sent to AB and ON. 

"Effective 2 pm today there is a 24/7 fire ban in effect for Lunenburg, Halifax, Queens and Hants Counties due to extreme fire conditions."


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny but the ocean breeze is fading with 24C temps at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice half moon high in the southern sky with clear skies and 20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C as we near 11PM. A pleasant night.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It was a pretty dry day considering all the rain we were supposed to have.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It was a pretty dry day considering all the rain we were supposed to have.


Very dry here in this part of NS. 25mm is in the forecast for Friday. We shall see. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Currently it is 19C, very sunny with a bit of an ocean breeze as we near 9AM


----------



## SINC

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...lberta-to-manitoba-hail-downpour-tornado-risk


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...lberta-to-manitoba-hail-downpour-tornado-risk


 Stay safe, mon ami. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today is the 25th day this year that Lunenburg, NS has cracked that magic mark of 20°. Sunny with not a cloud in the sky with 24C temps.


----------



## 18m2

Over the last couple of days we received almost 9 mm of rain. This morning the fog rolled in and out several times. It was very nice in the garden this morning with the smell of wet confers a few birds chirping and two bald eagles crying as they trying to soar in the still air.

We were visited by deer last night and they got into the fenced off area and nibbled on the new growth on the pear tree. 

I fixed the gate.


----------



## pm-r

> I fixed the gate.



By affixing a good working snare I hope. 

It never hurts to stock some venison in the freezer and maybe help offset the damage and costs those pests can cause,



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Mid afternoon: it ain’t real warm (16C) but at least it ain’t raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Over the last couple of days we received almost 9 mm of rain. This morning the fog rolled in and out several times. It was very nice in the garden this morning with the smell of wet confers a few birds chirping and two bald eagles crying as they trying to soar in the still air.
> 
> We were visited by deer last night and they got into the fenced off area and nibbled on the new growth on the pear tree.
> 
> I fixed the gate.


I have forgotten what 9mm or rain looks like ................ since we have not had much here in this area of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> By affixing a good working snare I hope.
> 
> It never hurts to stock some venison in the freezer and maybe help offset the damage and costs those pests can cause,
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======




I shoot dear all the time in the late Fall, Winter and early Spring ................... with my camera.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Mid afternoon: it ain’t real warm (16C) but at least it ain’t raining.


:clap::clap::clap:

Going on 10PM and it is still 19C with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

We have received 120 mm of rain June 1 to date and the seven-day forecast calls for rain on four days of the next week. Now 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C as we near noon. A bit of rain is in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Alberta this year.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Alberta this year.




Become VERY concerned if you see some guy building a large Arc!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> By affixing a good working snare I hope.
> 
> It never hurts to stock some venison in the freezer and maybe help offset the damage and costs those pests can cause,
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I like the deer but wish they acted a little less like rats. We have seen a doe with two youngsters that I believe might be this year's addition to the problem.



Dr.G. said:


> I shoot dear all the time in the late Fall, Winter and early Spring ................... with my camera.


I'm with you. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Alberta this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Become VERY concerned if you see some guy building a large Arc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I like the deer but wish they acted a little less like rats. We have seen a doe with two youngsters that I believe might be this year's addition to the problem.
> 
> 
> I'm with you. :clap:


There is enough food for the deer outside of the Town of Lunenburg, so they don't tend to wander into town these days, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny 21C and breezy as we near 5PM


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> There is enough food for the deer outside of the Town of Lunenburg, so they don't tend to wander into town these days, which is fine with me.


I'm not sure but believe we might be on a traditional route used by the deer to get from one densely forested area to the South to a riparian park to the North. At various times I've seen a male with a set of antlers and an aggressive attitude and, several other small groups of maybe females and youngsters.

Our neighbourhood is new so the habit might be still engrained in their brains.The park has some open areas with grass, some old trees and a stream. I was told that deer do not drink instead get the moisture they need from what they eat. Maybe that's why they seem to go after the new growth.

I have to redesign my fence because they seem to be coming down a rock wall, snacking and then climbing back out. I thought the wall would be a natural barrier but not so.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I shoot dear all the time in the late Fall, Winter and early Spring ................... with my camera.



You might change your attitude and tone If they come in grazing through your garden and munch off the hands of the flowers and just pull some other plants from the ground and leave them to die Just after your wife has just purchased and planted them, or half destroyed your tomato plants, and taken huge bite out of the tomatoes themselves and then just leave them on the ground.

And that's after you put up some fencing and/or protection to try and save them from doing so.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Another sunny day and 19C. No rain. Sure has been sunny weather considering the dire warnings of rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'm not sure but believe we might be on a traditional route used by the deer to get from one densely forested area to the South to a riparian park to the North. At various times I've seen a male with a set of antlers and an aggressive attitude and, several other small groups of maybe females and youngsters.
> 
> Our neighbourhood is new so the habit might be still engrained in their brains.The park has some open areas with grass, some old trees and a stream. I was told that deer do not drink instead get the moisture they need from what they eat. Maybe that's why they seem to go after the new growth.
> 
> I have to redesign my fence because they seem to be coming down a rock wall, snacking and then climbing back out. I thought the wall would be a natural barrier but not so.


I am told that deer are creatures of habit, and like to feed at a known spot.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You might change your attitude and tone If they come in grazing through your garden and munch off the hands of the flowers and just pull some other plants from the ground and leave them to die Just after your wife has just purchased and planted them, or half destroyed your tomato plants, and taken huge bite out of the tomatoes themselves and then just leave them on the ground.
> 
> And that's after you put up some fencing and/or protection to try and save them from doing so.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, Patrick. For some reason, the deer like the hostas and the yew tree in our front yard, and leave the back yard alone ................ which is where I plant my tomato and pea plants. So far, so good.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clouds rolling in at just past 10PM. Hopefully, these clouds will bring some rain tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

14° with rain in five of the next seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and cloudy with some very needed rain in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

25C, sunny, and—you guessed it—no rain again. That makes five days out of five with no rain so far this week. Perhaps that earlier forecast should be amended to nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, and we’ll see. Tomorrow is supposed to be warm and sunny as well, at least according to the forecasts I follow.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> 25C, sunny, and—you guessed it—no rain again. That makes five days out of five with no rain so far this week. Perhaps that earlier forecast should be amended to nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, and we’ll see. Tomorrow is supposed to be warm and sunny as well, at least according to the forecasts I follow.


Nice try but in St. Albert it has rained every day forecast including yesterday. Likely the smog from refinery row on your doorstep is so thick it doesn't allow moisture through that crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 25C, sunny, and—you guessed it—no rain again. That makes five days out of five with no rain so far this week. Perhaps that earlier forecast should be amended to nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, and we’ll see. Tomorrow is supposed to be warm and sunny as well, at least according to the forecasts I follow.


We only received a bit of the rain we were "promised". Back to sunshine for the next week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nice try but in St. Albert it has rained every day forecast including yesterday. Likely the smog from refinery row on your doorstep is so thick it doesn't allow moisture through that crap.


Send some rain our way. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 18C and cloudy as we near 10PM.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nice try but in St. Albert it has rained every day forecast including yesterday. ...



No doubt, just like some of the areas around here, many areas have their own seperate mini/macro climates, even if only separated by a few kilometres and each often needs their own separate weather forecasts for them to appear accurate.

Sure not unusual.

And Alberta seems to have some real weather differences within a short distance from what we've seen when visiting my son's family just west of Okatokes.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Nice try but in St. Albert it has rained every day forecast including yesterday. Likely the smog from refinery row on your doorstep is so thick it doesn't allow moisture through that crap.




Or maybe the slightest hint of rain makes you lose all objectivity. It has not rained here all week, and Sherwood Park is a stone’s throw from St. Albert. But whatever you say; there’s simply no way you could be wrong.


----------



## SINC

Just up watching the lightning and listening to the thunder as it is just pouring out there, here in St. Albert. Oddly enough it is dry as a bone in Edmonton and surrounding hamlets once again. This makes four days in a row for rainfall here.

EDIT: Still pouring and now after midnight that makes it five days in a row.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light drizzle falling at just past 8AM.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> No doubt, just like some of the areas around here, many areas have their own seperate mini/macro climates, even if only separated by a few kilometres and each often needs their own separate weather forecasts for them to appear accurate.
> 
> Sure not unusual.
> 
> And Alberta seems to have some real weather differences within a short distance from what we've seen when visiting my son's family just west of Okatokes.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Good to know there are others who understand weather and how it works, Patrick. 

Take, for example, this radar image about the time of the big rain and thunder and lightning we had early this morning that clearly shows St. Albert receiving rain on the extreme north edge of the city of Edmonton and likely Sherwood Park as well, yet Beaumont and Leduc to the south, and Spruce Grove to the west of the city are bone dry. 

Most of our rain comes in a line from Whitecourt/ Westlock and dumps on us leaving the city of Edmonton and anything ease of it completely dry as it tracks due east of us and bypasses Sherwood Park by only a few kilometers north. 

Happens almost every day when showers are in the area. I count any day with steady rain periods lasting from 20 to 30 minutes per event several times an afternoon and evening as a rainy day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Finally got some rain last night around midnight. Sunny day today with a high of 25C. It’s nice when it rains at night followed by sun the next day. Nothing to complain about here.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Already 24C under the sun at 1:00 pm. Looking like a nice day despite the thundershowers last night.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C and cloudy with a bit of an ocean breeze at just past 4AM. We still need some rain.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

https://www.independent.co.uk/news...98Wn3kSUt6WPL2hf-L15hHMLf1fPLCkCiJyGQmkSclJ-Q


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Life in St. Albert apparently.


----------



## Dr.G.

a bit of sun now and 24C at just past 6PM. Good weather to spark up the BBQ.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Life in St. Albert apparently.



:lmao: :clap:


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18C as we near 11PM. A nice moon and Jupiter are high in the southeastern sky.


----------



## SINC

The Environment Canada forecast for the greater Edmonton area for the week ahead. Rain somewhere every single day.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and cloudy at just past 9AM. We could use some rain from those clouds. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now and 23C at just past 4PM. BBQ weather is upon us once again.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24C in the sun this afternoon. Apart from the green lawns, you’d be hard-pressed to find evidence that it even rained this week.


----------



## SINC

A big rain event is on the horizon on radar. Gonna be a wet night.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A big rain event is on the horizon on radar. Gonna be a wet night.




That sure looks like someone's sure going to get dumped on and dampened down a fair bit sometime this evening or into the night, but it looks like it might dodge to the south and just miss you. Maybe...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A big rain event is on the horizon on radar. Gonna be a wet night.


Send some rain this way. Everything is dry.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Just started storming. We shall see. May be just a quick sprinkle.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at 11PM. Not a drop of rain fell this evening, and none is now in the forecast for tonight.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Just a few sprinkles here and there. Certainly nothing to complain about. Tomorrow’s another day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Very little rain today despite the thunderclouds and not much coming tomorrow either. Much ado about nothing, to be honest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Very little rain today despite the thunderclouds and not much coming tomorrow either. Much ado about nothing, to be honest.


Sadly, same here in Lunenburg, NS. We got the clouds, but they produced no rain, which we really need. Currently 17C with clears skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and very sunny with a bit of an ocean breeze. A nice day ............... but we need some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very sunny 26C at just past 2PM. Luckily, there is still a nice ocean breeze to keep things comfortable outside.


----------



## 18m2

Gorgeous day here on the left coast, 21°C with a breeze out of the West. The forecast is for rain on Wed ... we'll see. Today there are huge thunderheads coming over the mountains to the West. They usually don't amount to anything but they sure are pretty to watch.


----------



## Dr.G.

As issued by Environment Canada this afternoon, July 15, 2019.

"Humidex values reaching 33 are expected for the next 2 days.

Temperatures near 29 and humidex values in the mid 30's Tuesday and Wednesday.

A warm and humid airmass will move in to Nova Scotia on Tuesday and persist on Wednesday. For southwest and central regions of the province, maximum daytime temperatures near 29 degrees are expected on Tuesday and Wednesday. Humidex values near 34 are expected on both days as well."

Sadly, no rain is in the immediate forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with clear skies at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

The system that has been circulating round and round over Alberta for nearly two months now is relentless, with rain in the forecast every day this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and clear skies with 19C temps even before 8AM. Going to be a very warm day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nort...HNyj7ImsTT89V6gSGBhsfyuJMkZSoKJkv2Q5pgyWKfQJQ

In the five summers we have lived in Lunenburg, NS, we have had three of the hottest July temps ever.  It is currently 25C with the temps going up to the low 30C range by this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nort...HNyj7ImsTT89V6gSGBhsfyuJMkZSoKJkv2Q5pgyWKfQJQ
> 
> In the five summers we have lived in Lunenburg, NS, we have had three of the hottest July temps ever.  It is currently 25C with the temps going up to the low 30C range by this afternoon.


Makes me wonder if the jet stream changes they say is causing this is responsible for the big rain system that has hovered over us for months now.


----------



## 18m2

You can see the jet stream by using a web site https://www.ventusky.com/ and selecting your location and wind speeds around 9000 metres. St Albert appears to be north of a big dip the jet steam.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C temps with a 35C humidex reading at about 230PM. Both are records for this day in July here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit32C with a 37C humidex reading at 4PM. I has "cooled" off a bit and is now very sunny and 28C.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

What do you know? 22C in the sun today. And guess what? No rain. Again. No complaints.


----------



## SINC

Pouring rain here with water running down the streets. Not unexpected either if one reads the correct forecasts. 😉


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Bull. Pouring rain here with water running down the streets. Not unexpected either if one reads the correct forecasts.




....and it’s drizzling again. Not a lot, but enough to prevent me from mowing the lawn.

Hey Don, why don’t you go read the posts about microclimates again instead of disbelieving what a fellow ehMacer can see with their own eyes. If it’s raining at your own house, fine—but don’t tell me that it’s raining at mine. Hey Don, how many inches did it it rain at your place today?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Current conditions: hmm...0.1 mm doesn’t seem like a whole hell of a lot of rain over the next six hours (and a small POP at that). Yup, apparently I’m not the one who doesn’t know how to read a weather forecast.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Now it’s raining more steadily. Lots of thunder too.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

...and it’s stopped. Another microburst come and gone. That was some pretty loud thunder though!


----------



## Dr.G.

Stop your feuding .......... and send some of that rain this way. We really need it along the Southern Shore of Nova Scotia. Merci, mes amis.

Currently clear skies and 22C with a nice ocean breeze at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

Half inch of rain in my gauge in just under an hour. Another rain day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

16C and sunny again. It’s as though the rain never happened, apart from the puddles on the ground.


----------



## SINC

Not bad, rain only forecast for four of the next seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and sunny at just past 8AM. There is a chance of rain in the forecast for this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and humid 27C at 3PM. The radar shows some possible rain in a few hours. We shall see.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/map/radar?lat=44.3762&lng=-64.3267


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally a little bit of a very light rain. Not nearly enough for what we need.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Finally a little bit of a very light rain. Not nearly enough for what we need.


I know what you mean. We received 1.2 mm since midnight.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Another sunny/cloudy and rainless day in the Edmonton area, with a high of 23C at 5:30 pm. Not bat at all for summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I know what you mean. We received 1.2 mm since midnight.


Same here. So little rain fell, with sunshine and warm temps in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with clearing skies as we near 10PM. No significant rain is in the forecast until next week.


----------



## SINC

Another day over, another series of rain storms went thru here again last night with more to come today as the wet conditions continue to linger by the looks of the current radar.

The second pic takenTuesday from Global Edmonton 6:00 p.m. news, has become the norm each evening here as series of storms roll through, always in the late afternoon and evening, has been an almost daily occurrence during June and July to date. As you can see from the weather map, there are dozens of them. The yellow on the map are lightning strikes amid the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 21C temps at 10AM. The extreme humidity will be coming on Saturday, with the humidex reading being forecast to be in the high 30C range along with thunderstorms. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yet another huge downpour last night in the Edmonton area and much more today to come according to Global News weather with amounts from 5 to 18 mm along the storm front.

The Yellowhead highway underpass at the St. Albert trail was flooded and remains that way this morning due to the continuing rain. The fire and water rescue team from Edmonton FD had to use boats to rescue stranded motorists and police are on scene directing traffic this morning up the off-ramp, across the trail and down the on-ramp back down to the highway.

Since there is much more traffic on the Yellowhead than the Trail, police are directing traffic and ignoring Trail traffic lights to try and clear the backlog of traffic now backed up into west Edmonton city limits

Wednesday marked yet another day of heavy rainfall in the capital city area.


----------



## SINC

Global morning news is now also reporting a few sinkholes have appeared along the Yellowhead Trail due to the heavy rainfall, further delaying traffic along the route. With much more rain to come today, tomorrow and Sunday, the city is advising travel may be difficult this weekend.

Many other areas of Edmonton are flooded and traffic is a nightmare today.

This shot of the weather a few minutes ago shows the quantity and intensity of the storms to come today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps and a slight ocean breeze at just past noon. Not much humidity ............ but no needed rain either.


----------



## SINC

Edmonton Journal: Traffic update: Sinkhole shuts down Yellowhead at St. Albert Trail


http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...hole-shuts-down-yellowhead-at-st-albert-trail


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rain overnight last night, and cloudy cooler weather today. Rain in the forecast for the next few hours anyway. Not a great day for a picnic.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Edmonton Journal: Traffic update: Sinkhole shuts down Yellowhead at St. Albert Trail
> 
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...hole-shuts-down-yellowhead-at-st-albert-trail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Wow. My wife knows that area and road. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Edmonton Journal: Traffic update: Sinkhole shuts down Yellowhead at St. Albert Trail
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/loc...hole-shuts-down-yellowhead-at-st-albert-trail



It appears a few others were in denial of the amount of rain you have been mentioning that has been happening in that area...

At at least the water should be able to rinse off any winter salt from the underbody of their cars, but not really the best thing or way to treat a car, or to get rid of the salt!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## SINC

That big diagonal NW to SE strip of precip continues to spin clockwise over metro Edmonton. Another very wet afternoon here.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> It appears a few others were in denial of the amount of rain you have been mentioning that has been happening in that area...
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The official numbers are in for yesterday (Wednesday) on Global TV News at 5 weather tonight. Total rainfall in the Edmonton metro area including St. Albert, Spruce Grove, Leduc and Sherwood park was between 40 and 50 mm depending on where you live. And there is more on the way. Most rain in June and July that I can ever recall in over 30 years I have lived here.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It’s a wet one today. A little sunshine and warmer temps would certainly be welcome. Like they say, here in Alberta, if you don’t like the weather, wait five minutes. But the rain is getting a bit much.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies. A quiet evening as we approach 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The official numbers are in for yesterday (Wednesday) on Global TV News at 5 weather tonight. Total rainfall in the Edmonton metro area including St. Albert, Spruce Grove, Leduc and Sherwood park was between 40 and 50 mm depending on where you live. And there is more on the way. Most rain in June and July that I can ever recall in over 30 years I have lived here.


Wow. Here in this part of Nova Scotia we are going through the hottest and driest first half of July in recorded history.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Here in this part of Nova Scotia we are going through the hottest and driest first half of July in recorded history.




When you consider the extremes from one end of the country to the other, it almost sounds a bit like climate change, eh?


----------



## SINC

The persistent rain continues today.


----------



## SINC

A look at today's predicted 12.6 mm of rainfall today. And sadly, more to come. The current radar prediction as well for 9:00 a.m. today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps as we near noon. We are under a heat advisory here in Nova Scotia's South Shore region. Lunenburg, NS is just to the left and below the H in Halifax.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...gORz-1cuHf3gCGxKxANrbLK1NpgUGoJJoXwN_AKe0lxYA


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow. Here in this part of Nova Scotia we are going through the hottest and driest first half of July in recorded history.





SINC said:


> The persistent rain continues today.





SINC said:


> A look at today's predicted 12.6 mm of rainfall today. And sadly, more to come. The current radar prediction as well for 9:00 a.m. today.





Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 25C temps as we near noon. We are under a heat advisory here in Nova Scotia's South Shore region. Lunenburg, NS is just to the left and below the H in Halifax.




WOW!!! I hope most of you can survive and get out of your extreme weather fairly soon.

All I can say is we are so thankful for the mild weather we seem to be having here lately with some occasional rain.


- Patrick
======


----------



## BReligion

Well currently it's stinkin sticky hot outside in Hamilton.
30C with Humidex Feels like 44.

BReligion


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! I hope most of you can survive and get out of your extreme weather fairly soon.
> 
> All I can say is we are so thankful for the mild weather we seem to be having here lately with some occasional rain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I came to Canada from the State of Georgia, but that was years ago. So, my body adjusted to St. John's, NL and then we moved here to Lunenburg, NS. Luckily, we get a bit of an ocean breeze coming through the many windows we have opened. A fan at night helps us sleep.

We DO need rain, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

BReligion said:


> Well currently it's stinkin sticky hot outside in Hamilton.
> 30C with Humidex Feels like 44.
> 
> BReligion


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 22C at 5PM. No rain in the forecast other than a possible thunder storm on Sat. night. We shall see if that storm brings any rain, or just be a light and sound show.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice setting sun with 20C temps at 8PM. Should be a nice evening tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

It cooled down to a pleasant 17C as we approach 11PM. The temps are forecast to double by tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

This is the kind of rain that fell in 15 minute bursts most of yesterday flooding local roads in minutes. Our past 4-day total now sits at 92 mm of rain.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4INQcKnySwM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 28C temps and a 36C humidex reading ........... and we have not hit the hottest part of the day yet.  Sadly, no rain is in sight .................. not even a cloud.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/hourly-weather-forecast/nova-scotia/lunenburg


----------



## Dr.G.

32C now, still very sunny and a 39C humidex reading. Luckily, there is an ocean breeze, albeit a warm breeze, coming through the windows.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> This is the kind of rain that fell in 15 minute bursts most of yesterday flooding local roads in minutes. Our past 4-day total now sits at 92 mm of rain.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4INQcKnySwM




That is WET and a lot of rain.

What does that more normal peaceful stream with the railway bridge in the background normally on SAP look like lately???



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> This is the kind of rain that fell in 15 minute bursts most of yesterday flooding local roads in minutes.



This gives a pretty good view as well as to what was going on around the Edmonton area:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Edmonton/comments/cewkff/edmonton_getting_rained_on_before_it_really_got/

Some other neat photos of *walls of rain-water* and threatening cloud formations there as well.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That is WET and a lot of rain.
> 
> What does that more normal peaceful stream with the railway bridge in the background normally on SAP look like lately???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Will slide by and see soon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff




----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny, not raining for now and temperate this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C with a 33C humidex reading at about 730PM. Going to be a warm evening, but hopefully the ocean breezes will pick up. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Finally a day without rain yesterday and we too will be up to 30° by Wed. Now 15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with clear skies at 6AM, but there is a chance for some rain this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C now with a 36C humidex reading as we near 11AM. Another hot and sunny day without any rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

True for me .................


----------



## pm-r

At first I thought this was a shot of some Edmonton area kayaker coping with some of the recent rains only to discover it's actually a Weather Channel Correspondent paddling his boat through the melted sidewalk to show off thwe extent of heat wave back East... ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Take a look at these two shots of a supercell located just west of Drumheller taken July 13. While I have seen many over the years, none as ominous as this one taken about 8:00 p.m.


----------



## pm-r

> Take a look at these two shots of a supercell ...



WOW!!!!

I hate to say it, but the top one on its left edge has what appears to be Trump's face glowering over the landscape...  

- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but the top one on its left edge has what appears to be Trump's face glowering over the landscape...
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




That explains it then! He never did care much for Canada.


----------



## 18m2

Just another crappy day in Paradise, not a cloud in the sky, light breeze coming from over where Patrick lives and 24°C at 1 PM.


----------



## SINC

We go from one extreme to another.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Take a look at these two shots of a supercell located just west of Drumheller taken July 13. While I have seen many over the years, none as ominous as this one taken about 8:00 p.m.


Looks like the wrath of God .................


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 35C humidex reading at 8PM. There is a bit of a breeze, but we got rain for all of 10 seconds this afternoon. Still, parts of NS got thunder and lightening and lots of rain, knocking out power lines. Some rain is in the forecast for Tuesday. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> We go from one extreme to another.



Good grief!!!!

At least that should hold off the never-ending rain and maybe the farmers can get their crops to grow if they haven't been flodded out or knocked down with hail.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

24C with a 27C humidex reading, with a nice ocean breeze coming through all of the open windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light ocean breeze coming through the open windows facing east. A pleasant night, with clear skies and a nice moon outside.


----------



## SINC

A mix of sunshine and rain to cool things off this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze. A fine summer's day ............. with rain in the forecast for tomorrow. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

26C and cloudy. Hopefully the forecast is correct and these clouds will bring some rain overnight.


----------



## SINC

16° with a heat warning in place at 31° today, then rain daily until Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

We did get a bit of overnight rain. Currently, 20C and cloudy, with the chance of more needed rain this afternoon and evening. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 17C with a light ocean breeze coming through the open windows facing east. A pleasant night, with clear skies and a nice moon outside.



Do you not get any odoriferous sea ocean odors wafting through the open windows, especially during some of the low tides that you seem to be getting there lately???

And no night bugs or mosquitoes??? Or do you have screens on the open windows???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you not get any odoriferous sea ocean odors wafting through the open windows, especially during some of the low tides that you seem to be getting there lately???
> 
> And no night bugs or mosquitoes??? Or do you have screens on the open windows???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No, just the salty ocean smell as if we were out in the Atlantic. We have screens on ALL of our windows, so no bugs.


----------



## Dr.G.

After this morning's rain. A friend took this picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 20C and cloudy now that the evening rain has stopped falling. We might get a bit more tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24C and muggy at 9:15 pm. Hit a high of 28 today. Warm weather is nice for a change, but there is also a heat warning in effect, largely for pets and old folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clearing skies and a nice half moon in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Big thunder and lightning all night and very hot in the house in spite of all windows being open. It is still 19° out there with the RH at 93% which is very high for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 24C temps at 1PM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a humid 24C at 3PM. Not a bit of ocean breeze to help matters in any way.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Big thunder and lightning all night and very hot in the house in spite of all windows being open. It is still 19° out there with the RH at 93% which is very high for us.


How big? 


http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/lightning-strikes-over-12000-times-in-last-nights-storm


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> How big?
> 
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/lightning-strikes-over-12000-times-in-last-nights-storm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and 19C temps at 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> How big?
> 
> http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/lightning-strikes-over-12000-times-in-last-nights-storm




That's pretty BIG all right.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

13° as we endure another week of cold, wet weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C. Should be a nice summer day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

Wind has been howling since suppertime last night. WNW at 45 gusting to 80.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wind has been howling since suppertime last night. WNW at 45 gusting to 80.



Well it sure sounds like you're having a pretty miserable summer so far.

Here's hoping it improves pretty soon.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cooler and VERY windy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind has been howling since suppertime last night. WNW at 45 gusting to 80.


Wow!!


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a bit of sun and a light ocean breeze. BBQ weather.


----------



## SINC

The wind continues. Really strong for the past 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 19C temps at just past 10PM. A calm night.


----------



## SINC

16° with a day of sunshine ahead at 28°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 16° with a day of sunshine ahead at 28°.




That sounds like a pretty nice and reasonable temperature and a lot more comfortable than what some friends are experiencing in Europe while they endure the heat spell there while they celebrate their wedding anniversary.

The high 40Cs are just too hot for us to endure, and I sure feel sorry for those in the same situation as RP and the heat they have to endure!! Gads!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 26C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we near 4PM. No rain, which we still need, is in the forecast until next week. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A lovely day in the sun at 25C at 2:00 pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...ZO2QaiKkWb-H3PZt0HrTYuDdxayXtLw1yM5b5Frx6JIh8


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 19C temps. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

Still 20° out there with rain and a high of 23°today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

19C at 10:00 am with a possibility of light rain this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

27C and sunny with more heat and humidity .......... but no rain ............. in the forecast for the next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 20C temps at just past 8PM. No rain in those clouds, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and still foggy at just past 9AM. Earlier, it was VERY foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 25C temps at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...UiGH28bG1zPX-6uCcgJSLHeiU9DYS2MSNcDHTHenW3MX8

Wow, could we use that rain here on the South Shore of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way to 24° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and very sunny as we near noon. Still no rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a pleasant 20C at 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 18C. No rain in sight and more sunshine and heat in the forecast for later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it is 7AM with 19C temps and VERY foggy. Looks like a B-movie set in London, England outside.


----------



## SINC

13° with rain today and a high of 23°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and humid 27C at 3PM. Did some weeding and watering earlier today.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some fog and then sunshine and warm temps in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

11° under cloudy skies and up to 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C and foggy at 9AM. No rain in sight, however.


----------



## SINC

Now 12° with a revised high of 25° and rain this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Now 12° with a revised high of 25° and rain this afternoon.



Maybe you'll finally be able to escape the rain with your trip to Saskatchewan starting tomorrow.

That would seem to be somewhat of a relief.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and a hot 27C temp at just past 1PM. Not much of an ocean breeze today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A warm and sunny day with no rain expected until about 9 pm this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skes with 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze to help make this a fine evening to sit outside. What would be nice, however, would be some rain. Maybe tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 19C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

No rain so far, maybe overnight. High of 23 and sunny tomorrow with no rain in the forecast most of the day.


----------



## SINC

14° with a high of 26° and rain in the forecast for each of the next four days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 21C at 8AM. No ocean breeze .............. and no rain in sight.


----------



## 18m2

A big rain event is moving on to the coast north of our location. The forecaster claims the North end of the Island will probably see a whole month of rain fall in this one storm. We likely will not get much.


----------



## Dr.G.

30C in the shade and cloudy. It is raining to the north and west of us. Hopefully, we will get a bit of this rain. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> No rain so far, maybe overnight. High of 23 and sunny tomorrow with no rain in the forecast most of the day.




Hmmm...??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Tornadoes? Not around here. Amended forecast: no rain today at all and not until tomorrow at about 3:00 pm. High of 28 on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

There was rain being seen in the radar for this area of Nova Scotia .............. but it just passed us by and headed up to Cape Breton Island. They too need the rain ............. but what about our rain?????????????


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24C and quite nice and sunny. And again, I emphasize, no rain today. Which is good because the ground is already quite saturated from the previous rains.


----------



## SINC

I guess Sherwood Park missed the half inch of rain St. Albert got between 1:00 and 3:00 am. today before I left.


----------



## SINC

32° here in Langham, SK this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 32° here in Langham, SK this evening.


Wow!!!!!!!!!! This makes our current 22C seem cool by comparison. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!! This makes our current 22C seem cool by comparison. Stay safe, mon ami.



Gheese, with suuch a 10C difference, I would think 22C would feel rather COLD by comparison!!! 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Still 21° here in Langham and headed up to 33° here today. As we drive another 500 km or so to Windthorst, SK it cools off to 32° there today.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with clear skies, sunshine and a 31C humidex reading. It is actually not that humid, but with no ocean breeze, the sunshine makes it difficult to work out in the garden. I weed only in the shade today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still 21° here in Langham and headed up to 33° here today. As we drive another 500 km or so to Windthorst, SK it cools off to 32° there today.


 Did you bring snow tires for your RV?????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Did you bring snow tires for your RV?????????????




Geez... *When* and _*where*_ did you find that...???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Geez... *When* and _*where*_ did you find that...???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao: A friend who lives in Regina sent it to me.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently 21C at 11:00 am. Sunny and a high of 28C this afternoon with no rain in sight for the weekend. So much for that “rain everyday” somebody forecast earlier.


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 32C humidex reading, with very sunny skies and no ocean breeze ............ and no rain in sight.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao: A friend who lives in Regina sent it to me.




Gheeze... They don't even live anywhere close to North Saskatchewan and another example of _*fake news*_ and another reason why all web pages and/or images should be properly date stamped.

Some climatic change weather nut may even grab that image and use it pretending it's something recent. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently 21C at 11:00 am. Sunny and a high of 28C this afternoon with no rain in sight for the weekend. _*So much for that “rain everyday” somebody forecast earlier.*_



I guess I missed that and maybe they live in some other area that gets a different forcast. 

Quite a common occurance in our general area.

We also got a good dump last night, no doubt from part of the heavy rain storm that was supposed to pass through well to the nort of us.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 21C with a nice ocean breeze. More sun and humidity and hot weather tomorrow, but tonight is fine.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I guess I missed that and maybe they live in some other area that gets a different forcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a common occurance in our general area.
> 
> 
> 
> We also got a good dump last night, no doubt from part of the heavy rain storm that was supposed to pass through well to the nort of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




And.......it’s thundering and lightening again. Guess the last weather prediction may have come a little too soon. It was nice day today though. Tornado warning for some areas of Alberta.


----------



## SINC

19° here in Windthorst, SK this morning on the way to a high of 26° today, a bit more comfortable than the 31° here yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 20C temps and a nice ocean breeze. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 26C temps and a nice ocean breeze. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with cloudy skies at just past 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C this morning. Dare we hope for some rain? We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Turned out to be a lovely night for a campfire south of Sherwood Park last night. No rain, though there were a few skeeters. Nothing a little Off couldn’t fix. Hoping for another nice day today.


----------



## SINC

Yesterday we had a swift-moving, high wind downpour complete with lightning and thunder here in Windthorst that dumped 1/4 inch on us in 15 minutes. The temp dropped from 29° to 21° during the rain and jumped back up to 30° as soon as it passed. Not an hour later, another prairie thunderstorm roared through and the rain gauge topped out a just a snick under a 1/2 inch from the two storms that didn't total 30 minutes.

Nice today with a light north breeze and 20° on the way up to 23° today.


----------



## 18m2

Forecast is for a beautiful day here. Not a cloud in the sky and the forecast high is 30°C. I'm out in the shop working on the differential on my old Tacoma PU before it gets too hot.

It has a weeping leak in the gasket for front of the carrier. I am struggling to get it free and wondering how a leaking gasket can still hold on so tightly.


----------



## pm-r

> _Not an hour later, another prairie thunderstorm roared through and the rain gauge topped out a just a snick under a 1/2 inch from the two storms that didn't total 30 minutes._


I must admit that that is certainly some exciting type weather!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> It has a weeping leak in the gasket for front of the carrier. I am struggling to get it free and wondering how a leaking gasket can still hold on so tightly.



Time to get out the big gun helpers if you were referring to just kidding the gasket removed:


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Time to get out the big gun helpers if you were referring to just kidding the gasket removed:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I'm still struggling to get the carrier out of the differential housing. I might need a BFH. I don't believe I need to take the axles out but somethings not giving me any love.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C at just after 5PM. Lots of clouds in the sky, but no rain.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> I'm still struggling to get the carrier out of the differential housing. I might need a BFH. I don't believe I need to take the axles out but somethings not giving me any love.



I don't think I would ever think of attempting to work on any Toyota vehicle [that's if I actually could these days] without some sort of service manual.

They always seemed to do things differently. And their means of getting a lot of their electrical stuff and lamps working properly defied all logic.

I lost track of the number of wasted hours I spent working on my wife's older Toyota Celica, even with a decent service manual and trying to get some things working properly.

Maybe you need a big Harley wrench or just a much bigger hammer...!!!

Or take a break and enjoy a beer and just contemplate the problem...  


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

23C in the sun with a slight breeze on a lovely summer long weekend afternoon. No rain predicted for the next 24 hours.


----------



## 18m2

I have a Haynes service manual and it doesn't include any differential information at all. I looked on the internet and concluded from a photo that the axels didn't need to be removed. I posted a question on the Tacoma forum and now believe the axels must be pulled to allow the carrier to come out.

Now I understand why Toyota wants $600 to replace a $17 gasket.

I rebuilt an 8.8 from a Mustang, different gear ratio and new clutch pack for the Posit-traction. It's not hard to do and not unreasonably complicated.

Going to have to get more parts on Monday and then get back to work.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our severe thunderstorm watch has been lifted, and we now have sunshine and 26C temps ...................... and not a drop of rain fell. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 20C temps at 10PM


----------



## SINC

After a pleasant day yesterday, more of the same today. Now 13° on the way up to a sunny high of 26° today, but windy at 20 to 30 kph.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, 26C temps with a nice ocean breeze .................. and no rain in the forecast until Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a pleasant 19C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

13° in Windthorst SK headed up to 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 27C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 17C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## macintosh doctor

i have been in PEI -the last week, very humid and hot. 28c to 31c daily.. i am cooking.. lol


----------



## SINC

Brrrr, it is just 7° here in Langham, SK this morning with the furnace in the motor home running every 10 minutes all night. Only 19° for a high here today and ditto for St. Albert as we head for home.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, it is now 4° out there in Langham. No wonder the furnace is running every five minutes!


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and foggy at 9AM. Might get some much needed rain ............... tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It fell all the way to 1° just before sunrise, now at 3°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It fell all the way to 1° just before sunrise, now at 3°.



Good grief...!!! Did anyone tell them it's the first week of August???

No wonder so many farmers gave up farming out that way with weather extremes like that.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and still very sunny at 222PM.


----------



## macintosh doctor

baking and sweating in PEI... 25 feels like 29


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a pleasant 17C .


----------



## SINC

17° this morning with a high today of 25°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 22C temps. Rain is in the forecast for this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a very light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with cloudy skies .............. but the light rain has stopped falling.


----------



## SINC

Now 25° and feeling like 29°.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 18C with cloudy skies .............. but the light rain has stopped falling.



Well, I guess you got some of the rain that you've been wishing for.

But I'll bet your tomatoes are surviving well as long as you're watering and feeding them. They do love the sunshine and heat, and food!!!

PS: Do you prune them drastically of surplus growth as some tomato grorwers do??


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, I guess you got some of the rain that you've been wishing for.
> 
> But I'll bet your tomatoes are surviving well as long as you're watering and feeding them. They do love the sunshine and heat, and food!!!
> 
> PS: Do you prune them drastically of surplus growth as some tomato grorwers do??
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The rains have again started to fall. :clap:

Yes, I water my peas and toms with collected rain water, but have had to use municipal water this past month.

I prune some of the suckers and use epsom salt initially to encourage flowering.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Thunderstorms this evening. Boy we haven’t seen those for a while. [sarcasm]


----------



## SINC

Now 17° and a high today of just 18° with rain in the forecast four of the next seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 23C temps at just past 1PM. At least we got some real rain overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies. A pleasant evening.


----------



## 18m2

Major change in our weather today. The sun is hidden by a thick blanket of cloud and the temperature didn't quite make 20°C. Could this be the end of summer?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

More of an autumnal weekend for the next couple of days. Highs around 17 on Saturday and 16 with showers on Sunday.


----------



## SINC

11° this morning with a high of 18° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy morning. The fog is just now lifting with 24C temps and a possible thunderstorm is moving up the Nova Scotia coast. More rain???? We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

It sounds like pretty miserable weekend for most in all areas, and it's definitely cool overcast and showers forecast for today and maybe into tomorrow here.

Currently a fairly cool 16C here and very still and the wind chime barely moving. Definitely not a typical mid August day!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and breezy at 6PM. A good night to stay outside tonight and watch the skies.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...bp2reNnXBSJ4-SccPk2o-gomiWDAnYvoLJhmqocDVPgx0


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies and a nice moon in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

15° this morning on the way up to 19° with rain in four of the next seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and breezy with 23C temps as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 22 C temps. Still a fine evening.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way up to 19° today with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise with 18C temps at just past 8AM. Should be a nice day to work out in the garden. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A nice sunrise with 18C temps at just past 8AM. Should be a nice day to work out in the garden. We shall see.



All you need is some of that nitrogen infused rain that it looks like Don may be getting that could help fill up and replenish your rain barrels.

The house where I grew up had elevated rain barrels on the elevated porch and the water was used for the garden below, and that was augmented with the wash and rinse water from the manual wringer-washer machine.

The plants seemed to thrive with the phosphates etc. in the soapy water that it contained in those days and it also seemed to keep most of the nasty bugs away as well.

Unfortunately we have little chance to grow much of a garden due to very tall trees and the lack of sunlight, mostly bedrock, except for some beds where we have imported soil for some plantings, and of course the deer and the rabbits ravage most of what we plant, even pest proof plants!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> All you need is some of that nitrogen infused rain that it looks like Don may be getting that could help fill up and replenish your rain barrels.
> 
> The house where I grew up had elevated rain barrels on the elevated porch and the water was used for the garden below, and that was augmented with the wash and rinse water from the manual wringer-washer machine.
> 
> The plants seemed to thrive with the phosphates etc. in the soapy water that it contained in those days and it also seemed to keep most of the nasty bugs away as well.
> 
> Unfortunately we have little chance to grow much of a garden due to very tall trees and the lack of sunlight, mostly bedrock, except for some beds where we have imported soil for some plantings, and of course the deer and the rabbits ravage most of what we plant, even pest proof plants!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, we are in great need of rain. I have used up all of my collected rain water and must use town water now. Luckily, Lunenburg, NS has plenty of water and has never had a restriction notice placed upon us. Still, I am one who likes to conserve water at all costs at all times of the year.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with clear skies at just past 10PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 22C with clear skies at just past 10PM.



Any sign of the Perseid meteor shower???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Any sign of the Perseid meteor shower???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes. I looked out of an easterly facing window a few times between midnight and 5AM and saw some nice streakers.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with dark clouds and a strong breeze. Dare I hope for some real rain? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies with 20C temps as we near 10PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes. I looked out of an easterly facing window a few times between midnight and 5AM and saw some nice streakers.



I cannot believe that my normal bladder alert or call didn't kick in at all last night, at least not until about 6 a.m., when my wife informed me when she looked out around 2-3 a.m. that the sky was 80% cloud.

Maybe tonight's sky will be a little bit clearer, and maybe my bladder alarm will kick in so I can get up and view during a peak viewing time.

Damned if I'm going to set any alarm to wake me up to do so!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I cannot believe that my normal bladder alert or call didn't kick in at all last night, at least not until about 6 a.m., when my wife informed me when she looked out around 2-3 a.m. that the sky was 80% cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tonight's sky will be a little bit clearer, and maybe my bladder alarm will kick in so I can get up and view during a peak viewing time.
> 
> 
> 
> Damned if I'm going to set any alarm to wake me up to do so!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




You know, there’s no shame in setting an alarm on your phone, Patrick. Even real men do it.


----------



## SINC

As we continue with the summer that isn't another five days of rain in the next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I cannot believe that my normal bladder alert or call didn't kick in at all last night, at least not until about 6 a.m., when my wife informed me when she looked out around 2-3 a.m. that the sky was 80% cloud.
> 
> Maybe tonight's sky will be a little bit clearer, and maybe my bladder alarm will kick in so I can get up and view during a peak viewing time.
> 
> Damned if I'm going to set any alarm to wake me up to do so!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 8AM, with the morning fog being burned away by the sun. Should be another sunny day ................. with no rain until next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps as we inch towards noon. No rain in the forecast until next week.


----------



## SINC

A nice day today but then we fall into highs in the teens and more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and very foggy this morning ...................... with no rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...FUdyrufs30ljAyN3df5rVvdvGFzuiHpL3ZO-I5WqZGlEw

While I don't like the winds that come with a hurricane, we could sure use the rain that comes with each storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps. Some rain is in the forecast for Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24 and sunny right now. Rather than complain about what might be coming tomorrow, I’m going to enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with clear skies at just past 9PM


----------



## SINC

Another damp weekend ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and foggy. No rain in the forecast until the middle of next week.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Another damp weekend ahead.



Wow!!! They're actually showing that Sunday should be a sunny day and no rain or showers.

I hope that isn't a mistake!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C with clear skies ...................... and no forecast for any rain until next week ............... maybe Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! They're actually showing that Sunday should be a sunny day and no rain or showers.
> 
> I hope that isn't a mistake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Uh, you did notice at the bottom there is a 60% chance of rain that day too, didn't you?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Wow!!! They're actually showing that Sunday should be a sunny day and no rain or showers.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that isn't a mistake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Because of the little sun icon? That’s a pretty vague forecast. I’d pay more attention to the 60% POP underneath.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Uh, you did notice at the bottom there is a 60% chance of rain that day too, didn't you?



Opps... my mistake and I missed that part. And it did seem to be a bit out of place all by itself.

I guess I was trying to be overly optimistic for you.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Opps... my mistake and I missed that part. And it did seem to be a bit out of place all by itself.
> 
> I guess I was trying to be overly optimistic for you.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Patrick, be pessimistic and send some rain to us. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, be pessimistic and send some rain to us. Merci, mon ami.




I would if I could Marc, but I would want to bypass St Albert somehow as they seem to have had more than their fair share for their so-called Summer.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C. A quite night.


----------



## SINC

10° and a few days of cooler than normal temps during this summer that isn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy this morning. All is quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 22C temps and a nice ocean breeze at just past 2PM


----------



## 18m2

Cloudy, grey day with a slight breeze, 18C but no rain in the forecast.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A balmy 14C in the sun right now, on the way to a high of balmy 16C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with some clouds rolling in from the west at 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy as we near 10PM. More fog is in the forecast for tomorrow morning.


----------



## SINC

12° with a high of just 17° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with the morning fog slowly burning off. Another sunny day with no rain seems to be upon us. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 23C but the fog has turned into a very light mist at 1PM. Still, sun is in the forecast for later this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 25C now with sunshine replacing the clouds and any chance of rain. Oh well, maybe some rain next week.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 12° with a high of just 17° today with showers.



Well, it can always be worse as is has been for those who got trapped in the mudslides in the Alaska park or for those who got stuck on the Dempster Highway due to, wait fot it... — —*— SNOW...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Sadly they are predicting snowfall for us beginning in Sept. this year.


----------



## pm-r

I wonder what the people driving this area think about this mid-August weather???

B.C.Highway Cams

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sadly they are predicting snowfall for us beginning in Sept. this year.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it can always be worse as is has been for those who got trapped in the mudslides in the Alaska park or for those who got stuck on the Dempster Highway due to, wait fot it... — —*— SNOW...!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I wonder what the people driving this area think about this mid-August weather???
> 
> B.C.Highway Cams
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and cloudy .............. with no rain in sight for another few days.


----------



## SINC

Cold and rain at 9° with the furnace running often at night during both July and August. Incredible.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 20C at 5AM. All the windows are open, but there is no ocean breeze to help cool things off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now and a hot 27C with a 30C humidex reading ................. and no ocean breeze to cool things off.


----------



## SINC

Still only 11° and chilly under cloudy skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some clouds are blowing on in to defuse the sunshine with 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now with 21C temps. No breezes to speak of this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy and still a balmy 21C as we near 10PM. All windows around the house are open with no rain in sight for the next few days.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A high of 23C with no rain in the forecast for
Tuesday. I’ll take it for the win. And a chance to mow the grass before organics day.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° and headed u to 24° today for two nice days in a row ahead before the rain returns for three days after.


----------



## SINC

Global warming? I call bull. 

Saskatoon, Regina set record low temperatures Saturday night

https://www.ckom.com/2019/08/18/sas...-temperatures-saturday-night/?sc_ref=facebook


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a bit of rain overnight, but now it is very sunny with 23C temps, with a forecast for a humidex reading in the low 30C range today, and no ocean breezes to help cool things off.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 29C temps and a 34C humidex reading. Hot and humid is the name of the game today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 29C temps and a 34C humidex reading. Hot and humid is the name of the game today.



Well at least you got a little bit of rain last night for a bit of relief to your dry spell.


Your Tomatoes should be enjoying the sun and heat.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well at least you got a little bit of rain last night for a bit of relief to your dry spell.
> 
> 
> Your Tomatoes should be enjoying the sun and heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


A few minutes of rain was nice, but we need much more. My toms are thriving but only because I am constantly watering them in the early morning and once the sun is about to set.


----------



## pm-r

> My toms are thriving but only because I am constantly watering them in the early morning _*and once the sun is about to set.*_


Hmmm... ??? Watering plants and vegetables in the evening is usually not recommended nor considered a good practice. Doing so can lead to "damping off" or plain plant rot, but that may not be the rule where you live with the ocean breeze and being so close to the salt air.

But they sure didn't seem to suffer from your treatment from what you showed us in years previous!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... ??? Watering plants and vegetables in the evening is usually not recommended nor considered a good practice. Doing so can lead to "damping off" or plain plant rot, but that may not be the rule where you live with the ocean breeze and being so close to the salt air.
> 
> But they sure didn't seem to suffer from your treatment from what you showed us in years previous!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True, if you get the plant wet. I water about a foot away from each plant. This gives them water and causes them to spread out their root system. Salt air has not been a factor here in Lunenburg, NS. It was the case in St. John's, NL.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with clear skies .............. but not a bit of ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies overhead this evening. It has cooled down to 20C so we will have all windows open and all fans going at high speed. Fog is in the forecast for tomorrow morning ..................then more sun/heat/humidity. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and very sunny with 20C temps already. Not much humidity ........... yet ................. and a bit of an ocean breeze. Going up to a 30C humidex reading sometime this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny with a high of 26C today. Certainly nothing to complain about.


----------



## SINC

Feels like 26° in the metro area with the RH and getting higher later this afternoon according to ED: A mix of sun and cloud. Wind southeast 20 km/h gusting to 40. High 28. Humidex 31. UV index 6 or high. Tonight" Mainly cloudy with 60 percent chance of showers and risk of a thunderstorm. Wind southeast 20 km/h gusting to 40 becoming light this evening. Wind becoming northwest 20 gusting to 40 near midnight. Low 15.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mostly sunny and 25C as we near 5PM. Very breezy ....................... with the chance of a rare thunderstorm overnight ................... AND some rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Mostly sunny and 25C as we near 5PM. Very breezy ....................... with the chance of a rare thunderstorm overnight ................... AND some rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bon chance on that, mon ami!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Bon chance on that, mon ami!


Merci. Clouding over with 21C temps and dark clouds drifting on in from the southwest. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Even more cloudy with the impending thunder storm. Please bring some rain as well, Mother Nature. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

We have plenty of rain to spare, but it just continues to hang over us for months on end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 21C temps. Just a sprinkle of rain fell here overnight. Sadly, folks with wells are fining these wells drying up. Luckily, we are on town water and the supply for Lunenburg is in good shape.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 29C temps and a 34C humidex reading. No rain in sight until sometime next week ............. we hope and pray.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a 29C temp and now a 37C humidex reading .................. with no ocean breezes to help matters.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C temps with clear skies and a nice ocean breeze coming through the window at just past 9PM


----------



## SINC

9° with showers and a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 26C as we near noon. It got really dark a couple of hours ago, but no rain fell. Maybe this afternoon? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 27C temps and a 31C humidex reading at 3PM. At least there is some ocean breezes to help cool things off a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally cooled down a bit with 24C temps, a nice ocean breeze and a break in the humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

A pleasant 20C with clear skies and a nice open breeze.


----------



## pm-r

#42607 Received Today, 10:58 AM


Dr.G. said:


> Sunny now with 27C temps and a 31C _*humidex reading at 3PM*_. At least there is some ocean breezes to help cool things off a bit.




Hmmm...??? I wonder how the time stamp works... ???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

15° and headed up to 23° today with scattered showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies, lots of sunshine and a nice ocean breeze. A good day for gardening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very pleasant 24C with a nice ocean breeze as we near noon. A stark contrast from the heat and humidity of yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 20C at just past 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening, with 17C temps as we inch towards 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 20C temps as we near 2PM. Some rain might be coming this Thursday with the tropical depression moving up the eastern coast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny still and 20C at 630PM ................. but there is a forecast for a chance of rain tomorrow afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 16C temps. A nice night to sleep with all the windows open.


----------



## SINC

11° with showers and we will struggle to get to 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with some rain in the forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies with 16C temps. A nice night to sleep with all the windows open.



Hmmm... Another day being the only one to post about their weather throughout the day it seems... again... and that's all I can capture on my 27" display in a single screen shot... 

But let's hope that east coast storm passes you by...


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... Another day being the only one to post about their weather throughout the day it seems... again... and that's all I can capture on my 27" display in a single screen shot...
> 
> But let's hope that east coast storm passes you by...


The rain passed us by today ............... but the tropical depression is being forecast to bring us some rain on Thursday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The rain passed us by today ............... but the tropical depression is being forecast to bring us some rain on Thursday. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.




It sure looks like it going to bring you some disruptions, including rain, but were did they dig up the name of the storm from ... _*Tropical Depression Six*_...???

https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...epression-six-tropical-storm-erin-nova-scotia

Regardless, it sure looks like you're right in the sights of the storm center:




- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... Another day being the only one to post about their weather throughout the day it seems... again... and that's all I can capture on my 27" display in a single screen shot...
> 
> But let's hope that east coast storm passes you by...


Not sure why this seems to bother anyone??????

Totally a non issue to me.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It sure looks like it going to bring you some disruptions, including rain, but were did they dig up the name of the storm from ... Tropical Depression Six...???

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane...in-nova-scotia

Regardless, it sure looks like you're right in the sights of the storm center:"

Bring it on. We really need the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C this morning. Very quiet outside ................. the calm before the storm? We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° this morning with rain and a high today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds with 24C temps at just past 2PM. Lots of rain are in the forecast for us comes Thursday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very pleasant 18C at 10PM with crystal clear skies and loads of stars visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C this morning. Should be a fine day ............... the calm before tomorrow's storm. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

14° under clear skies with a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 27C temps and a bit of an ocean breeze. Tomorrow at this time, the wind and rain from Erin will be upon us.


----------



## pm-r

> Clear skies and 15C this morning. Should be a fine day ............... the calm before tomorrow's storm.



Is tomorrow's storm still on schedule, and any sign of it approaching???


EDIT:
Just took a look and it seems Tropical Storm Erin is going to hit your area pretty well and you're definitely going to get the rainfall you've been wishing for it looks like.

https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=9b99ac01391c6a78&hl=en&gl=CA&source=web



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Is tomorrow's storm still on schedule, and any sign of it approaching???
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Just took a look and it seems Tropical Storm Erin is going to hit your area pretty well and you're definitely going to get the rainfall you've been wishing for it looks like.
> 
> https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=9b99ac01391c6a78&hl=en&gl=CA&source=web
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Lunenburg County seems to be ground zero in most of the models being forecast, with 25-50mm of rain whipped about by 75km/h winds. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Stay safe but do enjoy that extra moisture. Your tomatoes will love it!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Stay safe but do enjoy that extra moisture. Your tomatoes will love it!



They might appreciate and enjoy some extra stake supports as well maybe, especially with those strong winds.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Stay safe but do enjoy that extra moisture. Your tomatoes will love it!





pm-r said:


> They might appreciate and enjoy some extra stake supports as well maybe, especially with those strong winds.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Merci, Don. They will love the rain.

Patrick, great minds think alike. I staked each of the tom plants to secure their cages.


----------



## Dr.G.

Time to call it a night. See you all tomorrow. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° on the way up to 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Morning all. It rained for about an hour and then stopped. More is in the forecast for later today. We shall see. Right now, it is a balmy 20C at just before 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Interesting ............ and true for some of us here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and foggy 22C at just past 8PM. According to the radar, rain should be upon us within 15 minutes. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

12° with rain and a high of just 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and a balmy 24C as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...t8csB_TscrN3CuCd8VOEsvOFtEo8m20-U9JsrmM9_QGpE

Not good news for many of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 25C with a 31C humidex reading as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

A picture worth a thousand words in this shot from Florida!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A picture worth a thousand words in this shot from Florida!


----------



## Dr.G.

30C with a 34C humidex reading at just past 3PM. Too hot in the sun to work out in the garden until later this afternoon.


----------



## 18m2

SINC said:


> A picture worth a thousand words in this shot from Florida!


It's time to ask ... Where's the beef?

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6_eWWfNB54]Where's the beef[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

> A picture worth a thousand words in this shot from Florida!





> It's time to ask ... Where's the beef?


+1. LOL!!

I wonder how long it will take them to learn what _*most people*_ like and want...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It's time to ask ... Where's the beef?
> 
> Where's the beef


I recall that commercial. :lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies with 25C temps at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies with 23C temps and lots of stars visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 29C temps and no ocean breezes to help matters. What a way to end the month of August.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 29C temps and no ocean breezes to help matters. What a way to end the month of August.




Better than under typically rainy overcast skies, with leaves already starting to turn their autumnal colours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Better than under typically rainy overcast skies, with leaves already starting to turn their autumnal colours.


True. Still, our leaves won't start to change colors until mid-Oct. Currently, it is 25C with clear skies as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies once again with a mild 22C temp. Should be a good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

If you listened to the forecast from Tuesday you would've sworn we should have been evacuated!! On Thursday we did not get the forecasted rain or wind here in Lunenburg and Friday was one of the nicest days of the summer.


----------



## SINC

8° with rain and a high of just 16° today with the furnace running for days now.


----------



## SINC

Soggy is the day. 

Edmonton’s summer had 54 days of rain

https://trib.al/PZZgxni


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Soggy is the day.
> 
> Edmonton’s summer had 54 days of rain
> 
> https://trib.al/PZZgxni


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C as we near 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 27C temps and a light ocean breeze. A fine afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> If you listened to the forecast from Tuesday you would've sworn we should have been evacuated!! On Thursday we did not get the forecasted rain or wind here in Lunenburg and Friday was one of the nicest days of the summer.



:lmao: LOL!!!

Love the graphic!!

It sure seems like the storm sure fizzled out from the forecasters predictions!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: LOL!!!
> 
> Love the graphic!!
> 
> It sure seems like the storm sure fizzled out from the forecasters predictions!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, as least we did get 25mm of the forecasted 50-75mm of rain. Hot and dry again today here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 24C temps as we near 9AM. The Weather Network says that Northern Lights might be visible in NS tonight. I hope so.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies with 24C temps as we near 9AM. _*The Weather Network says that Northern Lights might be visible in NS tonight. *_ I hope so.



Apparantently they are supposed to be still visible at lower latitudes right across the country and for the next few nights.

We didn't see any sign of them when I took a few bathroom break looks last night or in the wee small hours.

Unfortunately we have some neighbourhood light pollution that doesn't help wiht any viewing.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Apparantently they are supposed to be still visible at lower latitudes right across the country and for the next few nights.
> 
> We didn't see any sign of them when I took a few bathroom break looks last night or in the wee small hours.
> 
> Unfortunately we have some neighbourhood light pollution that doesn't help wiht any viewing.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Not much light pollution here in Lunenburg, NS ............... with Halifax about 100km away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 23C temps as we near 11PM. A fine evening to keep all the windows open still. We close them only if it is raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 21C temps ................. but no Northern Lights.  What a pity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds as we near 7PM with 24C temps.


----------



## SINC

Incredible winds - Live scenes from residents located Over-the-Bridge in Pine Bay Freeport community on Grand Bahama Island as Hurricane Dorian moves inland as a Cat 4 Hurricane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM6Ld3CdHXY


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Incredible winds - Live scenes from residents located Over-the-Bridge in Pine Bay Freeport community on Grand Bahama Island as Hurricane Dorian moves inland as a Cat 4 Hurricane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM6Ld3CdHXY


I have been watching CNN and The Weather Network for the on-the-spot reports from the Bahamas and coastal Florida. So sad to see the destruction that is upon the people of these areas.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 22C this morning at just about 5AM. Some needed rain is in our forecast for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"The Canadian Hurricane Centre says they will begin issuing bulletins on Hurricane Dorian Wednesday. They add: “Long range models suggest the storm could affect parts of Atlantic Canada this weekend”.

Nova Scotia Weather Service will have a full update on Dorian in your full forecast later today."

We have an early forecast of up to 50mm of much needed rain hitting us here in Lunenburg, NS comes Saturday.


----------



## SINC

9° this morning on the way up to 24° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...M4uAdlOdxTD9VAFP086onrDrE2S99D5ufuzC6la-A7dhk

We can use the rain, just not the wind. 

Currently a balmy 25C as we near noon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24C in the sun today. A nice day for the end of summer.


----------



## SINC

25° here today and finally a summer like day. Just in time with 17 days more of summer to go.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 25° here today and finally a summer like day. Just in time with 17 days more of summer to go.



Here's hoping the forecast stays for that long and maybe longer.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 24C as we near 11PM. Another night with all windows open ................. but no cooling ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Once again, a balmy 23C this morning. Lots of crickets chirping, but all is still other than their sounds. All shall be quiet until Saturday when we will get up to 50mmo of much needed rain and winds gusting over 125km/h. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

16° and a high of 26° today with showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 25C at just past 2PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 16° and a high of 26° today with showers.




What happened???



SINC said:


> 25° here today and finally a summer like day. Just in time with 17 days more of summer to go.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> All shall be quiet until Saturday when we will get up to 50mmo of much needed rain and winds gusting over 125km/h. We shall see.


Or is Dorian going to fizzle out when she gets neaw NS like the last one???


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> What happened???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Same ***** different pile. More rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Or is Dorian going to fizzle out when she gets neaw NS like the last one???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nope. 75cm of rain and 120km/h winds are forecast for Saturday. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

16° with a high of 24° today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 16° with a high of 24° today.



Did the exclusion of rain or showers get forgotten or just left out or did the moisture finally just disappear somewhere???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Did the exclusion of rain or showers get forgotten or just left out or did the moisture finally just disappear somewhere???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Good question. Hasn’t rained that much where I live, for example, but YMMV.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. 75cm of rain and 120km/h winds are forecast for Saturday. We shall see.




That’s a lot of rain and some intense winds!


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good question. Hasn’t rained that much where I live, for example, but YMMV.



I'll bet it would have been wetter where you live if you had been planning a special outdoor BBQ celebration for yourself with your friends... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Nope. 75cm of rain and 120km/h winds are forecast for Saturday. We shall see.


Rain is commonly reported in millimetres in Canada I wonder if the volume you quoted should be in mm as opposed to cm.

75 cm is a huge amount of rain. Regardless ... be safe.


----------



## 18m2

*The Blob is back!*

A new marine heat wave, similar to ‘The Blob,’ emerges off B.C. coast which can moderate the winter temperatures in the west.

https://www.cheknews.ca/new-marine-heat-wave-similar-to-the-blob-emerges-off-b-c-coast-602006/


----------



## pm-r

> 75 cm is a huge amount of rain. Regardless ... be safe.



Yeah, probably a conversion error or typo, but still a large amount but maybe just a small shower compared to what Hurricane Dorian has dumped on some areas... 150±mm or close to 6 inches. That's WET!!!

And that's one hell of a lot of water to get dumped in a relatively short time!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Rain is commonly reported in millimetres in Canada I wonder if the volume you quoted should be in mm as opposed to cm.
> 
> 75 cm is a huge amount of rain. Regardless ... be safe.


Oops. 100-150mm of rain here on Sat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of warnings are coming our way for all day on Saturday due to high winds of up to 240ikm/h.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lots of warnings are coming our way for all day on Saturday due to high winds of up to 240ikm/h.



That's quite amazing that she can still hold that much of a punch after all the energies he's already spent.

But never underestimate the power of Nature!!!!

Keep safe.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I'll bet it would have been wetter where you live if you had been planning a special outdoor BBQ celebration for yourself with your friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Good point! Outdoor events always have a way of inviting rain, don’t they? And mosquitoes.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's quite amazing that she can still hold that much of a punch after all the energies he's already spent.
> 
> But never underestimate the power of Nature!!!!
> 
> Keep safe.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sadly, the ocean temps off the coast of Nova Scotia are still somewhat warm, that fuels the tropical depression. We shall see.

Currently, it is 17C with clear skies.


----------



## SINC

An overview of the summer that wasn't.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An overview of the summer that wasn't.


Wow. That is some chart. We just went through the hottest and driest months of July and August since records were kept back in 1901.


----------



## Dr.G.

At least we have time to prepare. 

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns...xHLugNb1VpHRsB1DQQ8X7TiAWQHPDehByolUr4KpnOfeQ


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> An overview of the summer that wasn't.




Hmmm. It’s almost like you’re detailing some of the effects of climate change.


----------



## 18m2

This chart is a little dated but it shows the amount of rain by city.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> This chart is a little dated but it shows the amount of rain by city.


We get about the same as Halifax here in Lunenburg, NS, but for the past 10 years the amount of rainfall in those three months had decreased by nearly 50%.


----------



## pm-r

> Sadly, the ocean temps off the coast of Nova Scotia are still somewhat warm, that fuels the tropical depression.


Some of the water temperature around Nova Scotia Surly can sure be warmer than around Victoria BC: But still a bit chilly for this guy.



> The water temperature (18 °C) at Lawrencetown Right Point is relatively warm. If the sun does come out as forecast, it should feel warm enough to surf in a summer wetsuit. Effective air temperature of 17 °C.





> Victoria Sea Temperature
> (Today) 6th Sep 2019
> 13.6°C / 56.5°F


I don't know what the sea temp was around James Island where I grew up, but it was definitely leg numbing and body chilling and that was after it warmed up a bit when the tide came in over a warm beach.

I don't think the Nova Scotia lobster fisherman consider the ocean temperatures there exactly warm if and when they happen to fall in.

Anyway, Nature and hurricanes seem to like your "warmer" ocean temperatures.

Stay safe.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> An overview of the summer that wasn't.


Definitely a yuck understatement and graph.

Maybe it will have used up all the moisture so you will end up with little snow through the winter. Maybe... Hopefully... ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

> This chart is a little dated but it shows the amount of rain by city.


It's rather odd how so many different charts can vary so much as to the total amount of rainfall per City.

But definitely enough to give the _West Coast_ it's _*WET Coast*_ nickname.




- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

What we lack in the summer we make up for the rest of the year. My rain gauge shows 423 mm so far this year.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> What we lack in the summer we make up for the rest of the year. My rain gauge shows 423 mm so far this year.



Yet some of the local rivers (and fish and wood product mills) are getting quite desperate for more flowing water.

I'm guessing some people's wells and the ground water level is also quite low in some local areas yet we haven't seemed to have had any real drought periods.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

"I don't think the Nova Scotia lobster fisherman consider the ocean temperatures there exactly warm if and when they happen to fall in.

Anyway, Nature and hurricanes seem to like your "warmer" ocean temperatures.

Stay safe."

So true, Patrick. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dorian just got upgraded to a Cat 2 Hurricane and is scheduled to hit my area of Nova Scotia by 3AM on Sat. 12 hours later, the wind gusts will be hitting 120km/h+. By Sunday afternoon, the sun may be coming out once again, after we get about 150mm of rain. Nova Scotia Power asked Ontario Hydro to send in some crews to help out, just like we did when they were hit with ice storms. Sadly, they declined.


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Yet some of the local rivers (and fish and wood product mills) are getting quite desperate for more flowing water.
> 
> I'm guessing some people's wells and the ground water level is also quite low in some local areas yet we haven't seemed to have had any real drought periods.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I suspect a large part of what falls during the rainy months flows into the ocean without being captured. In the past there was no need. The water authority that manages the aquifer that we draw water from has started to ask resident to acquire barrels or a tank to capture water from their roofs to use for irrigation.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Nova Scotia Power asked Ontario Hydro to send in some crews to help out, just like we did when they were hit with ice storms. Sadly, they declined.


Keep that in mind after the next major ice storm in Ontario cuts power to the centre of the universe.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Keep that in mind after the next major ice storm in Ontario cuts power to the centre of the universe.


Well, NS crews were gone for weeks, and we shall respond with crews going to places in need as we always have in the past .................. but I guess we are not even in the middle of nowhere here in NS .................. maybe we are on the outskirts of nowhere? Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

My next door neighbor took these two pics this evening. The calm before the storm?????? We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Locals here are comparing what is coming to Hurricane Juan, which caused massive damage to most of Nova Scotia.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...73642?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Keep that in mind after the next major ice storm in Ontario cuts power to the centre of the universe.



Gheese... how soon they forget eh...!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Locals here are comparing what is coming to Hurricane Juan, which caused massive damage to most of Nova Scotia.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...73642?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-nova-scotia


Maybe and hopefully the storm will veer east and the impact will not be as severe. Does the Red Cross still offer aid and take donations?


----------



## SINC

The final days of the summer that isn't are upon us with yet more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Maybe and hopefully the storm will veer east and the impact will not be as severe. Does the Red Cross still offer aid and take donations?


Not sure. Basically, here in Lunenburg, the town is opening up the fire station and other locations as safe zones. We have offered out home to some friends who live along the coast.


----------



## Dr.G.

This says it all.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> The final days of the summer that isn't are upon us with yet more rain.



That continuation sounds like a broken record that no doubt will actually turn into a weather rain record if it hasn't done so already.

Like, September can very often be a beautiful late summer month, and that's when we used to go boating except for the occasional thick fogs that would sometimes form, usually in the morning, but what usually dissipate by late morning or early afternoon, but at least the seas were usually calm.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Salvation is at hand for us here in Nova Scotia. Praise the Lord.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> This says it all.



I guess the force of Dorian hasn't hit yet as most of the NS webcams I looked at seem to show things as they are so very often; wet, windy or foggy. Extremely so in some places. Milder in others.
.novascotiawebcams.com

But White Point Beach seems to be offline, and I'm sure some nuts are getting ready to go surfing at the good surfing beaches if and when the stronger winds it, and there should be some pretty big swells and surf I would think.

At least there's no snow or tornadoes forecast. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess the force of Dorian hasn't hit yet as most of the NS webcams I looked at seem to show things as they are so very often; wet, windy or foggy. Extremely so in some places. Milder in others.
> .novascotiawebcams.com
> 
> But White Point Beach seems to be offline, and I'm sure some nuts are getting ready to go surfing at the good surfing beaches if and when the stronger winds it, and there should be some pretty big swells and surf I would think.
> 
> At least there's no snow or tornadoes forecast.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


In a few hours, Lunenburg , NS has been designated as being in the "eye of the hurricane" for a direct impact. Winds have been gusting up to 75km/h most of the past few hours, and are expected to hit just over 150km/h in the next few hours. Amazingly, no trees in my area have been blown down and we still have power .... for now.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Salvation is at hand for us here in Nova Scotia. Praise the Lord.


 :lmao: :lmao:

:clap:

Unfortunately, at least in this case, hardly ever does anything he says or predicts come true or has any validity.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Unfortunately, at least in this case, hardly ever does anything he says or predicts come true or has any validity.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:-(XX)

Then we are doomed.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :-(XX)
> 
> Then we are doomed.



LOL!!!

At least you still have your computer working and Internet service.

Maybe check his more recent predictions or forecasts.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> :-(XX)
> 
> Then we are doomed.



Saaayyyy... it looks like maybe he was right and his experts were all mixed up and confused...

Quote:
NOAA Disputes Its Own Experts, Siding With President Trump Over Hurricane Dorian and Alabama. Here's a Full Timeline of the Controversy	
https://time.com/5671606/trump-hurri...orian-alabama/

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Why oh why are some professional so stupid???

I was just browsing some of the news media regarding the Dorian storm in Nova Scotia, and with branches, trees and all kinds of debris being blown all over the place, and power lines coming down along with the telephone poles as well, and they insist on taking the cameraman and the commentator out into the thick of it all and the rain coming down almost horizontally.

That really reinforces the graphic I posted just previously.

Scratch my head at stupidity. But I really wonder... and blows my mind.

I'm sure there must be some shelters available somewhere, or maybe even do the filming and commentary indoors in a safe place, and don't increase the risks for injuries!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Saaayyyy... it like like maybe he was right and his experts were all mixed up and confused...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> NOAA Disputes Its Own Experts, Siding With President Trump Over Hurricane Dorian and Alabama. Here's a Full Timeline of the Controversy
> 
> https://time.com/5671606/trump-hurri...orian-alabama/
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Why can’t the idiot just admit he was wrong?


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Why can’t the idiot just admit he was wrong?



With my original post's spelling and grammar corrected, but which one are you referring to and if you read the article, it wasn't the US President for a change.

That was the point of my post.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> With my original post's spelling and grammar corrected, but which one are you referring to and if you read the article, it wasn't the US President for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the point of my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




I’m referring to Trump and how he seems to have pressured respectable scientists to alter what they said about Hurricane Dorian not likely to hit Alabama.


----------



## SINC

Rain falling for the past three hours and five more days of cool wet weather. In otherwords normal.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a direct hit here in Lunenburg, with winds up to 152km/h and 125mm of rain. Amazingly, no tree or home damage here and we lost power for only 21 hours. Others in my neighbor lost trees, big branches, parts of their home, etc. We were VERY lucky.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Saaayyyy... it looks like maybe he was right and his experts were all mixed up and confused...
> 
> Quote:
> NOAA Disputes Its Own Experts, Siding With President Trump Over Hurricane Dorian and Alabama. Here's a Full Timeline of the Controversy
> https://time.com/5671606/trump-hurri...orian-alabama/
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> We got a direct hit here in Lunenburg, with winds up to 152km/h and 125mm of rain. Amazingly, no tree or home damage here and we lost power for only 21 hours. Others in my neighbor lost trees, big branches, parts of their home, etc. We were VERY lucky.




Makes the rain in Alberta seem pretty minor in comparison. Glad you guys were safe.


----------



## pm-r

> We got a direct hit here in Lunenburg, with winds up to 152km/h and _*125mm of rain*_. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It seems odd with that amount of rain that there doesn't seem to be any great wet or really flodded areas in any of the photos or vidoes of the area I've seen.
> 
> Certainly WET, but not flodded which I would expect from that much rain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Makes the rain in Alberta seem pretty minor in comparison. Glad you guys were safe.


Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We got a direct hit here in Lunenburg, with winds up to 152km/h and _*125mm of rain*_. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It seems odd with that amount of rain that there doesn't seem to be any great wet or really flodded areas in any of the photos or vidoes of the area I've seen.
> 
> Certainly WET, but not flodded which I would expect from that much rain.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends upon the side of the eye you are on. Being on one side brings more rain and a bit less wind, and the other side the opposite. We were dead center, so we got the heavy rain at the start and then the strong winds once the eye passed over us. Still, we survived here in Lunenburg County without any major damage and loss of life.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 13C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with lots of stars visible ................... and no wind or rain, with a nippy 10C temp.


----------



## SINC

Nothing to see here folks, move along.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Nothing to see here folks, move along.



I gather that those are blue tears under the grey clouds.

I guess that would be appropriate and maybe expected by now.



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Very clear skies with lots of stars visible ................... and no wind or rain, with a nippy 10C temp.


Glad to hear you made through the hurricane unscathed.

Fall is here on left coast as well with lots of cloud, the threat of rain and perhaps some thunder storms. We need the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Glad to hear you made through the hurricane unscathed.
> 
> Fall is here on left coast as well with lots of cloud, the threat of rain and perhaps some thunder storms. We need the rain.


Thanks. We too needed the rain, just not the strong winds. Currently, it is sunny with 21C temps as we near 3PM. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Just 9° with leaves dropping rapidly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and breezy with 20C temps at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, 16C temps and a nice moon rising in the eastern sky at 8PM. What a difference from this time on Saturday.


----------



## pm-r

> Clear skies, ...



Wow...!!! It looks like the winds and rains of Dorian cleaned out the dust and cobwebs and made a much clearer View of the Moon.

Any sign of the Chinese' RV type Rover vehicle hot-rodding around on the surface on this side????


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Wet and cold continues at 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow...!!! It looks like the winds and rains of Dorian cleaned out the dust and cobwebs and made a much clearer View of the Moon.
> 
> Any sign of the Chinese' RV type Rover vehicle hot-rodding around on the surface on this side????
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, we got crystal clear skies yesterday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 10C at 8AM. Clear skies and no breezes means it should be a fine day. Might hit 20C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wet and cold continues at 9°.


 Fall came for you folks too early .................. in a year without a real summer. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Fall came for you folks too early .................. in a year without a real summer. Bonne chance, mon ami.


Yep, and our lawn is now covered in leaves as trees continue to drop them daily. ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, and our lawn is now covered in leaves as trees continue to drop them daily. ;-)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Having a full moon coincide with the supposedly unlucky day in the U.S. is super rare. According to the Farmer's Almanac, there hasn't been a nationwide Friday the 13th full Moon since Oct. 13, 2000, and it won't happen again until Aug. 13, 2049.


----------



## SINC

Same old same old:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Same old same old:


At least some relief this coming weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C with rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

Records made here this summer. 

Edmonton suffers through one of the wettest summers and driest springs on record

https://edmontonjournal.com/news/lo...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1568156618


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a light rain falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Records made here this summer.
> 
> Edmonton suffers through one of the wettest summers and driest springs on record
> 
> https://edmontonjournal.com/news/lo...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1568156618


Wow. We just went through the hottest and driest months of July and Aug. here in Lunenburg, NS. Saturday's hurricane rains put an end to our dry soil. Everything is getting green and lush once again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Records made here this summer.
> 
> Edmonton suffers through one of the wettest summers and driest springs on record
> 
> https://edmontonjournal.com/news/lo...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1568156618



Well, at least that proves that it wasn't just your imagination. ;-)

But I thought it was a bit odd that they didn't mention anything about the non-average temperatures you seemed to have suffered as well.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, breezy with 19C temps at 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 18C temps at 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

9° with a sunny high of 21° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C at 9AM. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clearing skies at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with clearing skies and a nice nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## 18m2

A major rain event has FINALLY moved on to Southern Vancouver Island and at this writing we have 16.5 mm. It's not the first but all previous rain storms have gone to the northern half.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> 13C with clearing skies and a nice nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky.




I see that full moon you were talking about. Very nice.


----------



## SINC

15° with a high of 20° for three days in a row with showers of course.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I see that full moon you were talking about. Very nice.


Tonight is the actual full moon, Frank. Clear skies and 15C temps here so viewing tonight might be possible. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Sadly we are overcast with showers and the same cloud predicted for tonight which may obscure that big moon. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> A major rain event has FINALLY moved on to Southern Vancouver Island and at this writing we have 16.5 mm. It's not the first but all previous rain storms have gone to the northern half.



I must say this was needed and welcome and it looks like we got 23-24mm if I'm reading their chart correctly:
School-Based Weather Station Network -- Bayside Middle School

The school is only about 1/4 km from our house as a crow would fly.

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

The Harvest Moon is also called the Full Corn Moon here in Nova Scotia. A person here in NS took this pic of last year's Harvest Moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a nice sunset forming as we near 7PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Looks like the overcast with showers didn’t bother to show up, and it’s been a lovely sunny day with a high of 20C. Not bad at all heading into the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 14C temps and a bright full Harvest Moon rising in the east.


----------



## SINC

We got the showers here in St. Albert about 3:00 pm today. Lucky us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 17C temps at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Don, some SAP filler material?


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy with 17C temps as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

An asteroid flying by Earth Saturday evening has a sizable diameter that could even surpass some of the world's tallest buildings. 2000 QW7 is estimated to be between 290 and 650 metres in diameter.

If it hits us, we won't have to worry about the causes of climate change .................. or life on this planet. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and 16C temps. A dull Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 23C temps at just past 3PM. BBQ weather still is with us here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rain and 16C temps. A dull Sunday morning.





Dr.G. said:


> Sunny now with 23C temps at just past 3PM. BBQ weather still is with us here in Lunenburg, NS



It seems we have the cool wet weather you had earlier but it sure doesn't look like we will improve into your nice barbecue weather.

Maybe we could order some of those Famous Ribs of yours for our dinner here with your wife's patented secret sauce.
As I understand it, there's no chance to get the recipe.  


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems we have the cool wet weather you had earlier but it sure doesn't look like we will improve into your nice barbecue weather.
> 
> Maybe we could order some of those Famous Ribs of yours for our dinner here with your wife's patented secret sauce.
> As I understand it, there's no chance to get the recipe.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


You are in luck, Patrick. The ribs with my wife's secret sauce are on the BBQ as I write this. Shall we deliver them to you via Doxie Express? You shall NEVER get her recipe since even I do not know it and have to be outside as she prepares it each time. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with clear skies and a nice setting sun at just past 7PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Another warm summery afternoon at 21C. No rain to speak of.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 20C with clear skies and a nice setting sun at just past 7PM



Darn, I was just a bit too late to capature it from the NS webcam, Peggys Cove Lighthouse:

- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Another warm summery afternoon at 21C. No rain to speak of.



If today's lower BC Mainland and interior heavy rain keeps heading in a Northwest Direction, you are probably going to get soaked in a day or so if there's any moisture left in the clouds.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Darn, I was just a bit too late to capature it from the NS webcam, Peggys Cove Lighthouse:
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies with a brilliant nearly full moon in the southwestern sky, with 14C temps.


----------



## SINC

13° headed up to 19° in the rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 9AM. A quiet day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C. Mowed the lawn once again. Not sure how many more days we will experience 20C temps. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

Overcast with almost no wind. Some low clouds over Saturna Island. 

Rain in the forecast for tonight and tomorrow. I paid my tithing to mother nature.


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 19° with showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C with a bit of sun in the forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° and the high dropped to 17° will heavy overcast with scattered showers all day long.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and cloudy at 4PM. No sun all day. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

Just 6° this morning with a high today of 16° and yes, more showers today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 9C this morning, with lots of sunshine in the forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Frost warnings have been issued for parts of Nova Scotia, but not for Lunenburg. Currently it is sunny with 15C temps


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 10C at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

8° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 19° today. Nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 2PM


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 8° this morning on the way to a sunny high of 19° today. Nice.





What...??? No rain...??? ;-)



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 12C temps at just past 9PM. A beautiful sunset this evening. This pic was taken by a friend just outside of Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Now 10° with a high of 18° today with showers for the past hour or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 8C this morning, but it is sunny and the forecast is for temps in the low 20s with sunshine for the next few days. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!! Sadly, a unique weather record.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...Gi4paeACBrOlNpDtyu8a6zrTzMscW65RDVvesD1GUsIDI


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 18C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C temps as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet 17C tonight. Nice to be able to keep the windows open overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light breeze at 10AM. Still feels like a summer's day.


----------



## SINC

5° and a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 22C as we near noon. Summer lingers on, even if the calendar says otherwise.


----------



## 18m2

We are totally socked in with fog this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot 23C with full sunshine. My wife and I are going to the movies to see Downton Abbey to cool off.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We are totally socked in with fog this morning.



Is your place up on the hill or down at sea level???

- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Is your place up on the hill or down at sea level???
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We are roughly 80 metres up from the water.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We are roughly 80 metres up from the water.



We're 76m above sea level according to Google Earth but we were pretty clear of fog this morning, sure not yesterday morning which was really thick here, but cleared up by 10 AMish.

Mt Newton seemed reasonably clear this morning but it looked like the Mount Newton Valley had a fair bit of fog and mist, so I guess it's hanging around further up the inlet lately, or at least in the morning.

Mill Bay Marina and the Island Highway webcams showed those areas to be pretty clear later on this morning.

PS: the Mill Bay Marina seems to have been fixed up very nicely as well as the restaurant and the menu looks pretty nice as well, even if a bit pricey.

We used to pull in there when we were boating from Brentwood Bay many years ago now, but it was getting into some pretty sad state back then, and then the gas dock was closed and no restaurant. 

Nice to see the improvements.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

You escaped the fog. Bonus!!

The Bistro is OK, it's close and that's it's redeeming benefit. There are several better foodie spots in Cow Bay.


----------



## Dr.G.

Our home is 60 feet above sea level. You can see the Lunenburg Harbor from the bottom of our street. From my roof you can see the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

Today, nine years ago, Hurricane Igor pounded us when we living in St. John's, NL.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...ater-looking-back-at-hurricane-igor-1.3234312


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and very sunny with 18C temps. Should be a warm afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A nice morning at 10° and sunny skies headed up to 22° on this final day of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 21C temps at noon. A fine way to say goodbye to Summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...3hiLkvX1GZWLNPQRZP-uDmsbI3wFktaZHqzm8giG_bn68

Yikes!!!!!! Way too early for any talk of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with clear skies at just past 9PM. Still a pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C as we near 9AM. A fine way to start the Fall season.


----------



## SINC

8° and rain today with a high of 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a record setting balmy 24C at 1230PM. Just brought in about 25 vine ripened toms ........... and there are at least another 50 green toms on the vine ripening as we speak. Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow night and Wed., so no need to water them today.


----------



## Dr.G.

All the windows are open and a balmy breeze is blowing all through the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C as we approach 10PM. Thunderstorms are in the forecast for noon tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

For the first day of fall we had a high or 13°C and a little over 10 mm of rain. Normal for this time of year.


----------



## pm-r

> Normal for this time of year.


It's still YUK, cool and wet!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

You're not alone guys, a wet week ahead for us as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 18C with a very fine mist in the air at 9AM. There is still a forecast for some rare thunderstorms later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a bit of rain starting to fall just past noon. No thunder can be heard .................. and since thunder is rare .......... and lightening is even rarer in this part of Nova Scotia, we might just get some much needed rain. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

17C as we near 10PM ............... and we are still waiting for the forecast rain.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A fairly dry and warm enough fall day for our annual Terry Fox run this afternoon. Pretty windy at times though.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A fairly dry and warm enough fall day for our annual Terry Fox run this afternoon. Pretty windy at times though.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

I saw Terry Fox in St. John's, NL when he started his great run. I yelled out to him "All the way Terry" and he looked at me and gave me a thumbs up. A great Canadian.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 17C this morning. The fog horns in the Lunenburg Harbor are blaring out their warnings.


----------



## SINC

Another cool, wet week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with some sunshine now burning off this morning's fog.


----------



## SINC

When it comes to fall forecasting, the best weather advice is to seize the day.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo....5295143?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-edmonton


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When it comes to fall forecasting, the best weather advice is to seize the day.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmo....5295143?cmp=newsletter-news-digests-edmonton


Carpe diem ................. so very true in Life and the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with a bit of sunshine as we near 1PM. Not sure how many more days we have when the temps will hit 20C. but we should enjoy them while it lasts.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 17C at just past 5PM. My wife's flowers in her garden plot are again flowering with nice colors.


----------



## SINC

7° now and also our high for today. Nowhere to go but down.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny as we approach 11AM. Some more 20C days are in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Both Alberta and Saskatchewan are being drenched today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 19C temps at just past noon. A neighbor took this pic of a small squirrel in her backyard. A sure sign that Fall is approaching.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> .... small squirrel ....


Squirrels are simply rats with better PR. That said, it looks like a chipmunk to me.

On a similar fall theme, our Mountain Ash was set upon by some robins and stripped clean of all the red berries.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Squirrels are simply rats with better PR. That said, it looks like a chipmunk to me.
> 
> On a similar fall theme, our Mountain Ash was set upon by some robins and stripped clean of all the red berries.


That's what I thought as well, since we do have chipmunks in the neighborhood. Here, the Mountain Ash is called the Ronan Tree. They are still full of berries in this area of Nova Scotia.


----------



## pm-r

> On a similar fall theme, our Mountain Ash was set upon by some robins and stripped clean of all the red berries.


Have you noticed how the berries on the Mountain Ash and the Arbutus trees are among the last to disappear and I would suspect they are not among the birds most favourite berries.

We had two mountain ash trees in our yard where I grew up and my sister and I would tease some of the neighbourhood kids by pretending to take a handful of the berries and put them in our mouths and tell the kids how delicious they were.

We always got a good laugh out of watching their face screw up and spit out the incredibly bitter sour berries.

If you ever bite into one you will know what I am talking about. But believe it or not they can be used or added to some fruits and jams when preserving as long as enough sugar is added, but apparently they contain a lot of pectin that helps in the setting of jams naturally.

PS:


> Here, the Mountain Ash is called the Ronan Tree.


I think you will find the alternet name is Rowan tree. Probably just a small spelling mistake or keyboard error. :-D



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

We went for a hike this morning and heard flock of geese. It took us a while to find the V because they were very high in the sky. I suspect they might have been flying in a wind current because they were moving quickly. A sure sign winter is on its way.


----------



## pm-r

> We went for a hike this morning and heard flock of geese.


One thing I haven't heard for years now is the sound of the flocks of Brant that used to come in to some areas I guess to rest and feed this time of year.

Sidney spit area was one of their favourite haunts and one could hear them from James Island where I lived.

Just like the occasional loon that would land in the water in front of the house and let out their beautiful call. But I can't remember the last time I heard a loon in this area either. Unfortunate.

Maybe the lazy local Canada geese just took over all their areas. 

A lot of them should be fed some nice grain and fattened up so they could help decorate and present themselves at the Thanksgiving table and help celebrate. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Have you noticed how the berries on the Mountain Ash and the Arbutus trees are among the last to disappear and I would suspect they are not among the birds most favourite berries.
> 
> We had two mountain ash trees in our yard where I grew up and my sister and I would tease some of the neighbourhood kids by pretending to take a handful of the berries and put them in our mouths and tell the kids how delicious they were.
> 
> We always got a good laugh out of watching their face screw up and spit out the incredibly bitter sour berries.
> 
> If you ever bite into one you will know what I am talking about. But believe it or not they can be used or added to some fruits and jams when preserving as long as enough sugar is added, but apparently they contain a lot of pectin that helps in the setting of jams naturally.
> 
> PS:
> 
> I think you will find the alternet name is Rowan tree. Probably just a small spelling mistake or keyboard error. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Oops.  Yes, Patrick, it is a Rowan tree. Mea culpa. Folklore in NL and NS say that the amount of berries foreshadows the coming winter, and how long they last on the tree. Lots of berries that the birds eat in early Fall predict a harsh winter. Few berries that are still on the tree in late Fall predicts a mild winter. So far, there are not many berries on the Rowan trees and they are still there. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...GOqF1PcqRImKqaU_FLS3TumyanSatf_RX7TQQjgEfkSng

Stay safe, my AB friends.


----------



## 18m2

And ... so it starts.


> Fall only officially began on Monday, but Mother Nature is bypassing orange leaves and moving straight to snow in parts of B.C.’s Interior.
> 
> In a snowfall warning issued Thursday morning, Environment Canada forecasters said that a cool airmass has settled over the region with 10 to 15 centimetres of snow expected in northeastern B.C. by Friday morning, including Muncho Lake Park and Stone Mountain Park.
> 
> The snow is expected to move southward by later Friday morning.
> 
> Meanwhile, wet snow is expected to cover portions of Highway 97 near the Rocky Mountains, as well as along the Pine Pass, starting Thursday and continuing into the weekend.
> 
> In the Okanagan, forecasters are calling for 10 to 20 centimetres of snow to blanket the Okanagan Connector throughout Friday and early Saturday.
> 
> A number of mountain passes in the Kootenays will also see freezing temperatures, which could bring snow at higher elevations.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> And ... so it starts.


 Stay safe and warm, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with some rain on the way by midnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had some overnight rain, but now there are blue skies and 14C temps as we await the sun to rise above the eastern horizon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It briefly hit 20C with lots of sunshine. Now it is 19C and not a cloud in the sky as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 14C as we near 9PM. Very clear skies, with Orion rising in the eastern sky .............. a sure sign of Fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Calgary is not ready for this Fall snow .................. so Nova Scotia is sending over some plows to help out.


----------



## SINC

A very chilly day @ 0° all day long and wet with a brutal cold wind


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very chilly day @ 0° all day long and wet with a brutal cold wind


 No snow?


----------



## SINC

Snow begins today, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow begins today, Marc.


:-(


----------



## SINC

We are lucky so far in that the temperature is 1° and any precip so far is falling as rain and not too much of it at that.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Snow begins today, Marc.





SINC said:


> We are lucky so far in that the temperature is 1° and any precip so far is falling as rain and not too much of it at that.



Well the local webcams so it's generally heavy cloudy overcast, no sign of the white stuff, luxy for you.

That's one of the many reasons by cousin moved out of Edmonton many years ago when she was forced to live there due to her husband's work.

Greater Victoria area weather is a lot nicer to deal with, but we sure got a very heavy dump of rain and even a heavy hail burst yesterday. 

Both were bouncing back up off the road outside and it sounded like a large train was going by on the roof.

Not very often the local weather radar map shows orange and red above the area where we live!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Both were bouncing back up off the road outside and it sounded like a large train was going by on the roof.


The hail overwhelmed our eavestrough and dumped piles of hail on the ground. I need to get up there and make sure the eves are clean.


----------



## pm-r

> The hail overwhelmed our eavestrough and dumped piles of hail on the ground. I need to get up there and make sure the eves are clean.



They should be by now assuming you got the same hail/rain blasting (aka close to sand or shell blasting) our house as we did and by your description you certainly did.

We have slotted aluminum leaf guards on all our eavestroughs/gutters but I haven't checked to see if the latest downpour cleaned off any of the leaves or bits, but a good strong fall-winter severe Stormwind usually gets the greater part of them off. Anyway it doesn't seem to stop the rain going through.

But we do have one small area of the roof where the Heavy Rain doesn't even get a chance to curve over the roof edge and cascades down right over the gutters and heads over the edge like a waterfall onto the glass top patio table that makes one hell of a racket. 

Maybe one day I'll get a handyman to put a small dam on the outside edge of the gutter to prevent that from happening. There is no way I could get up onto the roof the way my legs are these days, and I don't think using my walker would be a good idea on the roof!!! ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...JnRWkZdF6QOqA57R41IU2Jfw3o-HkrL9TAmoau20Xg9WE

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!! And it is not even October yet!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 15C temps at just past 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C temps but none of the expected rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high today of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C at just past 9AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-2 C with a high today of +4 C.


----------



## SINC

-2° with a windchill (in September?) of -5° and we'll try to get to 4° here today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -2 C with a high today of +4 C.





SINC said:


> -2° with a windchill (in September?) of -5° and we'll try to get to 4° here today.


XX) Stay warm and safe, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

It just hit 20C at noon with some sunshine. Sadly, if the forecasts are correct, this may be our last day with 20C temps for the year. We shall see. Should be a nice Fall, however, as the leaves are just now starting to change colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset forming with 17C temps. The BBQ is heating up as I write.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!!!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...PSUR5CLzlX2fbpeI4S7z7A1_Zkw3qD9xNwymq0F3pyqxk


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cool 13C at just past 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of sunshine and 12C temps. A fine Fall morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-1C now with a good chance of some snow this morning.


----------



## 18m2

It appears Mother Nature is going to return us to the norm for the wet coast ... rain and more rain. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very sunny as we near 2PM, but that should be our high for the day. My neighbor took a nice picture just outside of Lunenburg, NS after the rain we had the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!! Looks like the sort of snowfall we used to get when we lived in St. John's, NL ................ in late Jan/early Feb. !!!!!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...w-event/sharevideo/6090428713001/most_popular


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 9C this morning. Yes, Fall has arrived. Nice to see the leaves changing colors, however.


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-3C currently with a high of +8C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C as we near 1PM. Sadly, that is our high for the day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 16C as we near 1PM. Sadly, that is our high for the day.




Sadly? Best be thankful for what you have, mon ami!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sadly? Best be thankful for what you have, mon ami!


True. The first real Fall colored leaf fell into my garden this afternoon. Hopefully, we shall not see any snow until Jan. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 13C with rain in the forecast overnight.


----------



## SINC

1° this morning and a nice week ahead with highs in the mid to high teens.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 16C this morning at 7AM. Might see some sun later in the day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-2C on the way to a high of +9C today.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill at -5° this morning with a high of 12° today in the greater Edmonton area.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with the sun trying to break through the cloud cover as we near noon. A rather dull day ................ but everything is still lush and green and the flowers in my wife's garden are again blooming.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 10C as we near 8PM, with a nice crescent moon rising in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

SINC said:


> Wind chill at -5° this morning with a high of 12° today in the greater Edmonton area.


Good news, we beat our forecast high in Edmonton of 12° by one at 13°. Nice. Even better, St. Albert got to 14° in the shade on the deck this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 7C this morning. Hopefully, there shall be lots of sunshine to warm things up this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill at -5° this morning but a nice day ahead at 13° in the greater Edmonton area.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C at 2PM. Just brought in my next to last tomato crop of 20 vine ripened toms. It was a very good growing season here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 8C as we approach 9PM.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to 13° with rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 12C this afternoon, but warmer temps are in store for us this weekend ............ with some sunshine. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

9° on the way up to 13° with more rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 8C right now, with hopes of reaching the high teens by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A couple of nice fall days ahead, then we plunge into the abyss.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 14C with lots of sunshine this afternoon. Things are starting to warm up again.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to 18° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 8° on the way to 18° in the sunshine today.


Same forecast for us here in Lunenburg, NS. East meets West. :clap: :clap:


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 8° on the way to 18° in the sunshine today.



Wow... That's a nice change.

Did the weather forcasters make a mistake???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very sunny as we approach 3PM. Tomorrow, the forecast is for an unexpected 20C. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 14C temps as we near 7PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently +18C at about 6:00 pm, with a twenty degree drop forecast in the next couple of days, as well as mixed precipitation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently +18C at about 6:00 pm, with a twenty degree drop forecast in the next couple of days, as well as mixed precipitation.


A 20C drop??? Wow!!


----------



## SINC

Yep, nothing unusual in Alberta, but there ya go, a bad few days and back up to above normal by the weekend!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, nothing unusual in Alberta, but there ya go, a bad few days and back up to above normal by the weekend!


Wow, hard to dress for those sorts of shifts in temps.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Wow, hard to dress for those sorts of shifts in temps.




Indeed. If you don’t like the weather here in Alberta, wait five minutes.


----------



## SINC

Still on track for the roller coaster ride this week.


----------



## SINC

And now this!


----------



## 18m2

Rain and wind this morning but it's supposed to end around noon.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And now this!



Well... Not really too far off fom all the other crappy weather you've been getting lately.

Stay warm and safe.

Or what about Joining up with all the other _*snowbirds*_ already down South and enjoying the sunny warm weather????

Or maybe even Portugal???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 22C with sunshine at 135PM. A great day to be working out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 20C at 620PM, with clouds and some rain in the forecast for dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a balmy 20C at 5AM, with some light rain in the forecast for this morning and afternoon. Still waiting for the leaves on my maple trees to start to change colors. Someday soon ................. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning with the wind chill at -7°.


----------



## Dr.G.

My outdoor digital thermometer just registered 23C as we near 8AM. No rain yet but it feels very balmy outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C now at just past noon, but the rain has stopped with some sunshine now in the forecast. Might be another BBQ day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill at -9°, temp at -5° with snow on the way today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind chill at -9°, temp at -5° with snow on the way today.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Blowing snow. ‘Nuff said.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Blowing snow. ‘Nuff said.


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy at just past 8PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill this morning is -7° with a high of 2° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of fog and 11C temps at just past 5AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind chill this morning is -7° with a high of 2° today.


Any snow? I hear that Calgary might be getting some.


----------



## SINC

Not a flake here, Marc.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We still have plenty of flakes on the ground left from yesterday, Marc.


----------



## SINC

We have yet to see any flakes here, although the forecast calls for a 30% chance today.


----------



## 18m2

We're on the other side of zero from you this morning, a chilly 3°C. XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Not a flake here, Marc.





Freddie_Biff said:


> We still have plenty of flakes on the ground left from yesterday, Marc.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with some sun as we inch towards 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Dutch Settlement, Nova Scotia, north of Halifax, has some nice Fall colors. Not much here in Lunenburg County. Soon ..............


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> We still have plenty of _*flakes*_ on the ground left from yesterday, Marc.



Gee, I was under the understanding that most _*cool headed "flakes"*_ In Alberta knew how to party properly, or is that Just during Stampede Week??? 


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Dutch Settlement, Nova Scotia, north of Halifax, has some nice Fall colors. _*Not much here in Lunenburg County. Soon *_..............



Pretty well the same here Marc.

Some maples provided a bit of color a month or so ago then droped all tgeir leaves, some others are just starting to change with a bit of bright yellow. 

Some Nursery Variety planted trees in some gardens are starting to look quite pretty, especially some of the Japanese maples.

It is quite amazing to see the number of Western Cedars that are absolutely dead and brown, I gather from a lack of water this summer. They also seem to have a very shallow root system.
Some seem to be showing quite a brilliant reddish-brown color, But still obviously quite dead.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Gee, I was under the understanding that most _*cool headed "flakes"*_ In Alberta knew how to party properly, or is that Just during Stampede Week???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Funny.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Pretty well the same here Marc.
> 
> Some maples provided a bit of color a month or so ago then droped all tgeir leaves, some others are just starting to change with a bit of bright yellow.
> 
> Some Nursery Variety planted trees in some gardens are starting to look quite pretty, especially some of the Japanese maples.
> 
> It is quite amazing to see the number of Western Cedars that are absolutely dead and brown, I gather from a lack of water this summer. They also seem to have a very shallow root system.
> Some seem to be showing quite a brilliant reddish-brown color, But still obviously quite dead.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I brought in my next to last tomatoes this afternoon. I have about 20 green toms on the vines that I hope will vine ripen. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 11C at 11PM. An interesting sunset this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C this morning. A quiet day seems to be in store for us. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-11° with the windchill this morning trying to get to 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy, with some rain by dawn tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C and cloudy, with rain in the forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a high of 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 14C temps at just past noon. Rain will be here in a few hours, according to the weather radar. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C and still cloudy, but the winds are picking up and rain is nearby.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling and heavy rain in the forecast from midnight until noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with a light rain falling ................ with heavy rain and strong winds in the forecast for later this morning.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a high of 6° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling ................. and the heavy rain and strong winds seem to be moving north of us, so we might catch a break. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 14C and a light drizzle is still falling.


----------



## SINC

6° and that is our high for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 12C at just past 9AM. Hopefully, we will get a bit of sunshine this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy as we near 3PM. No Hunter Full Moon will be visible here in Lunenburg, NS tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and cloudy. A quiet Thanksgiving Day afternoon.


----------



## 18m2

Beautiful day here on Vancouver Island, sunny, 9°C with no wind. Tomorrow is forecast for the start of a week of rain and showers.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and our light afternoon rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

1° with a high of 6° today. It snowed all day yesterday, but not a single flake lasted on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 16C with some sun as we near 10AM. Very atypical weather for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

An even more balmy 19C at just past noon. It is nice to again open up some windows and let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have plunged to 13C and thus, all of our windows are now closed. At least we got some fresh air and there is no need to turn on our furnace. Hoping to get to Remembrance Day before we turn it on. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Temps have plunged to 13C and thus, all of our windows are now closed. At least we got some fresh air and there is no need to turn on our furnace. Hoping to get to Remembrance Day before we turn it on. We shall see.




“Plunged to 13C” he says. I guess it’s all relative, but from where I sit at a brisk 4C, 13C sounds positively pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> “Plunged to 13C” he says. I guess it’s all relative, but from where I sit at a brisk 4C, 13C sounds positively pleasant.


True. We are down to 10C as we inch towards 11PM, but that should be our low for the night.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> True. We are down to 10C as we inch towards 11PM, but that should be our low for the night.




I wish I could say I feel bad for you.


----------



## SINC

2° this morning on the way up to 15° today and a nice fall week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny by nippy 7C at just past 9AM this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I wish I could say I feel bad for you.


My wife, who has lived in both Edmonton and Calgary, said this sort of cool weather is not uncommon .................. and that we should feel blessed that we don't get the bitterly cold temps of AB, SK or MB ................. all of which would find me dead in the driveway trying to shovel snow . Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> My wife, who has lived in both Edmonton and Calgary, said this sort of cool weather is not uncommon .................. and that we should feel blessed that we don't get the bitterly cold temps of AB, SK or MB ................. all of which would find me dead in the driveway trying to shovel snow . Paix, mon ami.




Frozen ice on the windshields this morning. Brrr.


----------



## SINC

Plus one here and no frost on the windshields so no scraping!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Frozen ice on the windshields this morning. Brrr.





SINC said:


> Plus one here and no frost on the windshields so no scraping!


I HATE scraping .............. especially the typical Nova Scotian frozen rain that is 1cm thick. XX)XX)XX)XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 15C at just past 2PM. 50mm of rain and 100 km/h wind gusts are in the forecast for tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The first 'weather bomb' of the season is forecast to hit the Maritimes on Thursday morning with strong winds up to 12okm/h & 50mm of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and breezy, with lots of rain and strong wind gusts up to 120km/h in the forecast for later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the rain still pouring down, but the winds have eased up a bit.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 16C with the rain still pouring down, but the winds have eased up a bit.


It looks pretty wet and windy still going by the NS Reality webcams, at least the ones that are still operating or viewable:

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shelburne-harbour/

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/tancook-island-wharf/

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks pretty wet and windy still going by the NS Reality webcams, at least the ones that are still operating or viewable:
> 
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/shelburne-harbour/
> 
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/tancook-island-wharf/
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Sunny and 15C at just past 4PM, Patrick. It was a wild morning with strong winds and lots of rain. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and breezy, much the same conditions as game 4 of the playoff game at Yankee Stadium in NYC.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 11C this morning, but at least there is no rain.


----------



## SINC

A nice fall week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sure sign that Fall is upon us here in Lunenburg, NS ............... just saw and heard my first V formation of geese heading south. Leaves are still turning colors and I still need to mow my lawn another two times ............... but soon Fall will truly be upon us.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> A nice fall week ahead for us.




I see they fixed your weather app so the day and night icons are separate. That was confusing before.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I see they fixed your weather app so the day and night icons are separate. That was confusing before.


Yep, Environment Canada upgraded the widget to work with Mohave and added the new feature. It is a widget BTW, not an app. It only works in Dashboard. Sadly Apple discontinued Dashboard in Catalina, so I won't be upgrading.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C as we near 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Decent weather continues . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C with a nice moon overhead. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

An update with a bit more rain in our future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 13C temps. Another quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C as we near 10AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

It sure does feel like snow is on the way out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a beautiful day here in Lunenburg, NS, with lots of sunshine and 15C temps. I worked out in the garden and then my wife and I took a ride around Lunenburg County to see the Fall colors which are now at their peak.


----------



## SINC

Decent for the time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 9C temps at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 15C temps. A perfect day to plant our Canadian Legion tulips.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice setting sun with 13C temps at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 7C temps. Should be another nice sunny afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## FUXL

A fine day across the country!


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny at just past 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at 4PM. The trees are at their heigh of color change in my neighborhood, and it is nice to see these colors in the sunlight.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C at just past 6AM. Strong winds, lots of rain, and even a rare thunderstorm is in the forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A few nice days, then blah.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 14C at just past 10AM. It is starting to get gusty now, and the heavy rain is not far away.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C now with strong winds and pouring rain out of the northeast. Luckily, this is not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 16C at 8PM with a touch of thunder, strong winds and heavy rain. Things have calmed down a bit now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 15C temps at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 11C temps as we near 10AM. Trees in my area are now hitting their peak of color. I do love this time of Fall.


----------



## SINC

Winter is coming now.


----------



## Dr.G.

More sun now at 1PM, but with rain on the way tomorrow this afternoon will be spent mowing the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finished mowing the lawn just as the clouds started to roll in. I shall leave raking up the lush green clipping for Sunday. Some leaves are now starting to fall as well.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 9C temps. Some rain is in the forecast for early this morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 13C as we near 5PM. Spent the afternoon cutting back some tall plants, which are still flowering, and raking up some of the grass I cut yesterday. All is green and lush in the garden and the leaves are still changing colors and just now starting to fall. This has been a very late Fall for us here in this area of Nova Scotia, but I am not complaining.


----------



## SINC

A very cold day at -6° wind chill just howling and snow tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A very cold day at -6° wind chill just howling and snow tonight.


XX)  How much snow?


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 7C at 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly morning with 4C temps and a touch of frost on the grass. I could see my breath for the first time this Fall. Such is the changing of the seasons.


----------



## SINC

A chilly-er morning here at -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just past 10AM. The leaves are really starting to change colors now, and some are starting to fall to the ground as well.


----------



## SINC

Glad I am stuck inside today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 1PM. Spent much of the late morning and early afternoon raking grass which I cut yesterday and the few leaves that have fallen, and collecting the stems from my wife's plants. Amazingly, my toms are still turning red on the vine, so I shall leave them be for now.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Glad I am stuck inside today.


Sadly, these temps show the possible need for snow tires.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clouding skies as we near 7PM. Overnight rain is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with rain as we approach 7AM. Glad I worked out in the garden yesterday.


----------



## SINC

A cold morning at -7° with the wind chill at -14°. A high today of -6° so little improvement.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> A cold morning at -7° with the wind chill at -14°. A high today of -6° so little improvement.


When temps like that hit us here in this part of Nova Scotia we are required to have snow tires on our cars. Still, lower than 7C temps for the most part of the day are at least a month away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 12C temps at just past noon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still very sunny. The sun still has some warmth to it when I am outside in shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill here is -16° and -21° in Calgary with our first skiff of snow on the ground.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Wind chill here is -16° and -21° in Calgary with our first skiff of snow on the ground.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 6C this morning. Should hit double digits by this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-12C now on our way to a high of -4C this afternoon. Brrr.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -12C now on our way to a high of -4C this afternoon. Brrr.


 Any snow? They are getting very cold temps and snow in SK. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Any snow? They are getting very cold temps and snow in SK. Bonne chance, mon ami.




Yup. Still on the ground from yesterday.


----------



## SINC

We just had a skiff of snow, meaning there is more ground showing than snow, so very little. It is a cold day out there but nothing like yesterday with the wind calmer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yup. Still on the ground from yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 13C with lots of sunshine at about 3PM. I was out in shorts and a tee shirt pulling up the last of the weeds in my wife's flower plot to get it ready to mulch next month. I still have some tomatoes ripening on the vine, and the rain and warm temps later this week and into next week will help them to ripen even quicker. A very strange Fall .............. but I am NOT complaining, especially when reading about the cold and snow in AB.


----------



## SINC

It is still cool and brisk out there, but the sunshine helps a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a nice sunset forming. Have the BBQ going this evening for a nice meal.


----------



## SINC

More snow coming soon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 6C temps this morning.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Clear skies with 6C temps this morning.



We also have clear skies, but the temperatures is hovering around the freezing mark @ 8:00am.

Some heavy frosts on many roofs the last few mornings. Time for many early-morning drivers to be very aware of some slippery road conditions.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 15C temps. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C as we near 6PM. Got my first trick or treaters ............ a pair of pre-schoolers from across the street who did not want to be outside tomorrow in the dark and the possible rain. I know their parents, who were with them, so luckily I had some nice treats ready for them.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain starting to fall. Still, it is a quiet day ............... so far.


----------



## SINC

3° this morning with rain and snow mix in store for trick or treaters tonight.

The local weather guy has quite the costume this morning, obviously some tricky green wall stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain with 14C temps just now. Hopefully, the rain will ease up for the kids tonight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's 4° right now, but it feels a lot colder with a 40 kph wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and gusty 17C at just past 6PM. The rain has stopped so the trick or treaters will be out in full force tonight.


----------



## SINC

4° but feels like -2° as the 40 kph winds keep on coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 4° but feels like -2° as the 40 kph winds keep on coming.


Yikes!! 75km/h winds here, but with 16C temps it is still a mild night.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes!! 75km/h winds here, but with 16C temps it is still a mild night.



My gosh... With that wind it's going to blow the witches right out of the sky...

Here is what my daughter and her husband erected on their front lawn with a sign to not text while driving!!!

I thought it was just fantastic.
I reduced its size for posting here.
Let me know if anybody wants a full size and I can send you one.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> My gosh... With that wind it's going to blow the witches right out of the sky...
> 
> Here is what my daughter and her husband erected on their front lawn with a sign to not text while driving!!!
> 
> I thought it was just fantastic.
> I reduced its size for posting here.
> Let me know if anybody wants a full size and I can send you one.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I could use one for SAP if you could send it with a brief description of who took it and a general location as in just city or town.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very windy but a balmy 16C outside this morning. Feels more like early June than Nov. 1st.


----------



## SINC

-5° with a high today of 4° so we hope the winds stays down. (4° is the average high for this time of year.)


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with winds gusting just over 90km/h at 10AM. A light drizzle is falling ..................... horizontally.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stronger winds now, with actual rain blowing horizontally .................... and temps just over 18C as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C at 9PM with the winds still strong, but dying down as we get to dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a day makes. Currently, crystal clear skies with 5C temps .............. and no wind.


----------



## SINC

2° on the way to 7° with mixed rain and snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 2° on the way to 7° with mixed rain and snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 10C at just past 2PM. That will most likely be our high for the day, but with no wind it is nice to just sit outside ............. and watch the grass grow!!!!!!! I have dandilions popping up once again in my garden. Still, there are also some bees around, so I shall leave them so the bees have some late season food.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall is at it's peak here in Lunenburg, NS. My neighbor, a professional photographer, took this picture. I live about a two minute drive from The Lunenburg Academy, the building on top of the hill in this photo.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 8C outside this morning. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Good thing my snow cleaning contract started last Friday!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Good thing my snow cleaning contract started last Friday!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C as we near noon. A dull day ............... except for the onset of an early sunset at about 5:30PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C now at 1PM. However, dark clouds are drifting on in so we might get some rain sometime today. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

Good morning all.

9 AM PST and the low clouds have burned off leaving us in warm sunlight. There is still fog on the water between us and Saturna Island and between us and Patrick's on the Saanich Peninsula. It should be a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies ............ but very dark outside at 630PM ............. with 8C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C this morning, with a touch of frost on the grass. Should get up to 10C with sunshine this afternoon, and I shall go out and mow the lawn for the last time ............. hopefully.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C at 1PM


----------



## SINC

A snowy week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 6PM. Just received the latest "warning" ................... the chance of snow flurries might hit this area of Nova Scotia on Thursday night/Friday morning. WAY TOO EARLY for any sort of snow. I just mowed my lawn and still have tomatoes ripening on the vine. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snow ahead, eh? Glad me and the fam are going to Victoria next week.


----------



## SINC

Not drivin' I hope.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Not drivin' I hope.




Flying. Woohoo.


----------



## SINC

Looks like lots more snow for us this week as the ground is now covered here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 6C. Should be a nice day later this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C temps as we inch towards noon. Still able to garden in shorts and a tee shirt, but there is the chance of snow flurries in the forecast for Friday night or Saturday morning.  We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> ... Still able to garden in shorts and a tee shirt, but there is the chance of snow flurries in the forecast for Friday night or Saturday morning.



That's quite a sudden weather change. Ir sounds more like how the weather can chaghe so quickly in places like Calgary.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's quite a sudden weather change. Ir sounds more like how the weather can chaghe so quickly in places like Calgary.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, there's an Arctic Plunge from Siberia coming over the prairie provinces and then heading east. We are close enough to the Atlantic where we might not get snow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we near 8PM. Clouds are drifting in so there will be some rain at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C now as we near 9PM. Lots of wind and rain will be upon us by midnight.


----------



## SINC

We are headed for a low tonight of -16° with wind chills near -30°. Winter has arrived.


----------



## SINC

A chilly day here with more cold on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was 14C and foggy this morning. Now, as we near 1PM it is very sunny and 10C. Still shorts and tee shirt weather as I weed my tomato patch after pulling up the plants and harvesting the last of the green toms.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps down to 8C at just past 6PM, with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had pre-dawn temps of 1C this morning. Leaves are really starting to fall of the trees now. It is somewhat sunny and 7C right now, so it should be a quiet day .................. until the rain comes. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning with more snow on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C, cloudy and breezy. Lots of leaves are coming off of the trees now, with swirling yellow all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C as we near 8PM. Sadly, by this time tomorrow, temps will plunge with a slight chance of some wet snow flurries. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a light rain starting to fall. Heavier rain is due for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 6C this morning with cloudy skies. A dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...OecXDuy-IbrE7dDCCUihL8-Q8DfB6kqMmxYMyZuJ1EsxU

Yikes!!!! Might get a bit of wet snow this afternoon and overnight. Not much and nothing to really shovel, but it is the start.


----------



## SINC

It is currently raining and almost all the snow has been washed away, but fear not, it will be replaced over a very wet road system than will turn to ice below.


----------



## Dr.G.

Run for your lives ................... some overnight snow, maybe 2cm, is in the forecast for here in Lunenburg, NS.      :-( XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Kalin Mitchell , the CTV weatherman, posted this on his site "Weather for the Maritimes". Wow. Kentville is on the other side of Nova Scotia from where we are here in Lunenburg.

"Snow coming down today in Kentville NS no bull! Well...maybe a little bull.

Thank you to Shirley Peach for sharing this picture."


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently +9C at 10:00 pm in Victoria, BC, with no snow on the ground and still leaves on the trees.


----------



## SINC

And so it continues at -3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 0C as we near 9AM. There was a dusting of snow overnight, about 1cm, but that should be gone once the sun touches it this afternoon. Still, it's the start ...................


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently +9C at 10:00 pm in Victoria, BC, with no snow on the ground and still leaves on the trees.


That is our forecast for tomorrow here in Lunenburg, NS. The leaves are really starting to fall in these 0C temps this morning, but hopefully they will be able to hang on until tomorrow. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently +9C at 10:00 pm in Victoria, BC, with no snow on the ground and still leaves on the trees.



Welcome to the Victoria area but don't be surprised if you see the leaves on the trees of past-their-prime, but there should be a fair bunch of blooms and colour and flowers including chrysanthemums, sedums, fuchsias and a few other Mediterranean type plants.

If you were planning to head out to Butchart Gardens, don't expect a huge amount of colour as they will have done their change over and are in the process of getting their Christmas set up all put together which you might find quite interesting.

We basically live just up the hill from The Butchart Gardens looking North over the Saanich Inlet but with many trees blocking any sea view.

I hope you enjoy enjoy your visit here and with no threat of snow but beware of the West Coast fog and or low clouds.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It is currently raining and almost all the snow has been washed away, but fear not, it will be replaced over a very wet road system than will turn to ice below.



How do you find the Weather CAN mobile app???


- Patrick
======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Welcome to the Victoria area but don't be surprised if you see the leaves on the trees of past-their-prime, but there should be a fair bunch of blooms and colour and flowers including chrysanthemums, sedums, fuchsias and a few other Mediterranean type plants.
> 
> 
> 
> If you were planning to head out to Butchart Gardens, don't expect a huge amount of colour as they will have done their change over and are in the process of getting their Christmas set up all put together which you might find quite interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> We basically live just up the hill from The Butchart Gardens looking North over the Saanich Inlet but with many trees blocking any sea view.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy enjoy your visit here and with no threat of snow but beware of the West Coast fog and or low clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> 
> ======




Thanks, Patrick! We’ll be here for a week.


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> How do you find the Weather CAN mobile app???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I use the EC weather widget on my MBP and Weather CAN app on my iPhone. Same source using EC but two very different things. Apple eliminated Dashboard in Catalina and I didn't upgrade because I use the widget and have since widgets became an option. 

I like the details in the widget and so handy to use via a hot corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a nice setting sun at just past 5PM. It was a quiet day all in all.


----------



## 18m2

It has been socked in with fog here today. A little over a millimetre of rain so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 7PM. Should warm up by dawn tomorrow for a more reasonable day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Alberta will be one of the coldest places on earth this weekend

https://www.kelownanow.com/watercoo...NGNOjcWUANqSpw6LHOZkID0NDEeP7e1LQcdYndOadUmGo

Yikes!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Alberta will be one of the coldest places on earth this weekend
> 
> https://www.kelownanow.com/watercoo...NGNOjcWUANqSpw6LHOZkID0NDEeP7e1LQcdYndOadUmGo
> 
> Yikes!


XX)

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Baby, it's cold outside.


----------



## SINC

Wow . . .

*Dangerous winter blast puts 31 million under freeze watches, warnings*

https://www.today.com/video/dangero...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## SINC

And more:

Strongest cold anomaly on the planet located in this unlucky Canadian province

https://apple.news/AJwLIuoUSTgimUISjUenWtA


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And more:
> 
> Strongest cold anomaly on the planet located in this unlucky Canadian province
> 
> https://apple.news/AJwLIuoUSTgimUISjUenWtA


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 3C ................ a rather dull and quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## SINC

We got another big dump of snow overnight and it is one chilly morning out there with a wind chill of -20°, when our average high for this time of year is -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got another big dump of snow overnight and it is one chilly morning out there with a wind chill of -20°, when our average high for this time of year is -4°.


Yikes!!!!!!!! Best to stay warm and safe inside. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 8C now at 11AM. Hopefully, this will be the weather for 11AM tomorrow at the local war memorial. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Skies have cleared and the sun is shining, setting the stage for us to plunge into the -20°s tonight according to the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Skies have cleared and the sun is shining, setting the stage for us to plunge into the -20°s tonight according to the forecast.


 Is this with or without a windchill? I guess at that low level, it does not make any difference. Stay safe mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a nice sunset as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 9C at just past 9AM. Hopefully, this warming trend will continue for Remembrance Day services here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Skies have cleared and the sun is shining, setting the stage for us to plunge into the -20°s tonight according to the forecast.




Not very friendly like at all. I’m glad we chose this week to escape to Victoria, where temps have been pretty consistent at around 11C for a high.


----------



## SINC

Now -19° out there, -24° with the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is cloudy with 10C temps and no wind as we near 10AM. Might even see a bit of sunshine by 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sunshine and 12C temps at 11AM at the Lunenburg, NS war memorial. Lest we forget.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a chilly time at the cenotaph this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/wintry-...3A5SM4vjt5IpYjeqNsT3hjrLjMNzltVobIiZHjmA0Fmkw

Luckily, we are in the heavy rain zone here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow morning until Wed. morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C with pouring rain as we near 7AM


----------



## SINC

-4° headed up to zero with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with strong winds, but now we have a light rain falling. The heavy rains will again pick up to pound us by noon. At least there is nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 14C at 3:30PM, with strong winds and off and on heavy rain. Strange day weather wise ................ with the chance of a snow flurry tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and a light rain falling at 5PM here in Lunenburg, NS. Waking up to 0C temps and even some snow flurries will be a shock. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we approach 10PM with a light rain falling and the winds have died down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold 1C ................ what a difference a day makes. It was about 14C at the same time yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with some very light snow dustings at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still -1C with some sun shining at just past 4PM. Compared to what others are experiencing in Canada, we have nothing to complain about here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Still -1C with some sun shining at just past 4PM. Compared to what others are experiencing in Canada, we have nothing to complain about here in Lunenburg, NS.


10.2°C here with low cloud, no wind and no rain. Nothing to complain about here either.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> 10.2°C here with low cloud, no wind and no rain. Nothing to complain about here either.


:clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

We've popped up to 7° in the sunshine, a nice surprise.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've popped up to 7° in the sunshine, a nice surprise.


 Send some of that warmth our way. -3C as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -4C with a nice bright moon overhead. All is still this morning.


----------



## SINC

-2° and with a high of -1° little improvement today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -2C at just past 9AM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+8C currently with a high of +10C today in Victoria. Definitely feeling like fall this week with the leaves coming down from the trees. Going to try to find a beach to visit today.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a nice sunset forming. We still have yellow leaves on the trees, but each morning more and more of them fall into my garden.


----------



## 18m2

Freddie_Biff said:


> Going to try to find a beach to visit today.


If you are OK for a drive head north on Highway 1 then take highway 14 to French Beach Provincial Park. Not your typical lay-in-the-sun kinda beach but pretty cool place to explore and hike.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/F...332fe173f1e304!8m2!3d48.3949504!4d-123.943074


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and clouding over as we near 10PM. Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18m2 said:


> If you are OK for a drive head north on Highway 1 then take highway 14 to French Beach Provincial Park. Not your typical lay-in-the-sun kinda beach but pretty cool place to explore and hike.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/F...332fe173f1e304!8m2!3d48.3949504!4d-123.943074




Thanks for the suggestion. We found one today just a few minutes from downtown. Good enough to appreciate some fine driftwood. We head back tomorrow early in the day.


----------



## SINC

-1° on the way to 0° so not much change. Oh, and more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with cloudy skies and some rain on the way later this morning.


----------



## 18m2

It rained last night but this morning we have some sunshine and some clouds threatening more rain. 

All in all its a fine day. 

The radar in this forecast is a bit misleading as the rain usually stops before it gets to us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and breezy 12C with a very light rain falling at 2PM


----------



## SINC

Given it IS November, not a bad week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has finally stopped as we have dropped down to 10C as we approach 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at just past 8PM. Might be a chilly morning tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Always something . . .


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Always something . . .


Rain or snow is one thing .................. but I hate freezing rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with strong wind gusts and -2C this morning.


----------



## SINC

A nice mid-November day ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with 2C temps. Sadly, the last of the leaves are blowing off of the maple tree in my back yard. Such is the circle of Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 5C temps. All in all, a fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 2C at 10AM.


----------



## SINC

2° on the way up to 11° in the rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and 5C with lots of sunshine in the forecast for today .............. and lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C with rain in the forecast for most of today.


----------



## SINC

Don't much like the forecast. 

'A real mess': Alberta in for frigid winter with above-normal snowfall, says Weather Network

https://calgaryherald.com/news/weat...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1574098951


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Don't much like the forecast.
> 
> 'A real mess': Alberta in for frigid winter with above-normal snowfall, says Weather Network
> 
> https://calgaryherald.com/news/weat...Social&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1574098951


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain falling as we approach 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 6C temps .............. a calm morning with no rain or fog or wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy but with 9C temps, which might be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies with 5C temps, and rain in the forecast.


----------



## SINC

1° and a good looking few days ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...Sn0_FexQ5QUxkierqCrCJukuMJCyB26pfMcnuX7CrG2WM

Sadly, rain is in the forecast for us here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 6C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning with the wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C. A nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and 0C, with a touch of frost on the lawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 4C as we near 9AM. Should hit 10C by noon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A few nice days and down we go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 8C with some rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain and 10C at just past 8PM


----------



## SINC

Nice day and more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strong winds now, with driving rain and 12C temps at 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a breezy 5C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 2C. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 3C. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

Another couple of days of mixed rain and snow before it all freezes into blocks of ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and cloudy with some rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

Our winds are forecast to increase to 70 kph by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C now with pouring rain.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Heading into some chillier weather ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 10C with clearing skies. The rain has stopped and the winds are finally dying down. Strange to go outside in the morning and not see one's breath. Still, I am not complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine now and 6C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 3C temps. Sunshine and 10C temps are in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C at noon. Might hit double digits a bit later this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-6° with the wind chill at -11° and it has been snowing heavily for the past three hours here.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got up to 12C by about 3PM today. Now it is 8C with the sun already setting at 441PM. Winter will soon be here.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with skies clouding over at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 5C temps at 5AM. Should be another nice sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It's a tad cooler than that here this morning, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It's a tad cooler than that here this morning, Dr. G.


No plus temps even with the sunshine until next week???


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 9C temps as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 11C at about 2PM, and then the clouds started to drift on in to bring our temps down to the current 9C. Still, it was a nice day all in all.


----------



## 18m2

The wind started to blow out of the NE here last night and continues today with some gusts as high as 54 km/h. The little Anna's humming bird has taken to sitting backwards on the feeder so he can face into the wind in stead of having it ruffle his tail feathers. 

It's cold too.

There are reports of power outages but so far we are good.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> We hit 11C at about 2PM, and then the clouds started to drift on in to bring our temps down to the current 9C. Still, it was a nice day all in all.


In our case, you can put a minus in front of that 11 and add six more for the wind chill right now at -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> In our case, you can put a minus in front of that 11 and add six more for the wind chill right now at -17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with lots of wind and rain in the forecast for most of tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light rain falling after a night of very strong winds and heavy rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds and a light rain with 3C temps. A rather dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 3C but the winds and rain have ceased to pound us at just past 9PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Still 3C but the winds and rain have ceased to pound us at just past 9PM



Seem to be cooling down quite substantially.

We've also had some strong winds, especially yesterday that carried on into today.

But still no rain, and apparently this November 2019 is going to go down as one of the dryest Novembers ever on record for this area.

We are also cooling down substantially and it's now 2.5° C @ 5pm.


- Patrick
======


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> We are also cooling down substantially and it's now 2.5° C @ 5pm.


Yeah, us too. Currently at -12°.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yeah, us too. Currently at -12°.



Gheese... that's getting into frozen brass monkey balls temperatures...

Too cold for this guy!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Wind chill at -14° with more snow again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with roaring winds at just past 5AM this morning. We lost power for a bit due to the high winds.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Wind chill at -14° with more snow again today.



I guess that means that your winter is definitely here and intending to stay!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess that means that your winter is definitely here and intending to stay!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## SINC

-16° wind chill and snowed all morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -16° wind chill and snowed all morning.


XX)


----------



## SINC

More snow and bitterly cold winds today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -3C at just past 8AM with strong wind gusts but a nice sunrise forming in the east. Seems strange to once again put a " - " in front of the temp since we are not even into December yet. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

It's getting colder by the hour now.


----------



## SINC

No change here since the noon hour, still -22° wind chill and dropping overnight.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> No change here since the noon hour, still -22° wind chill and dropping overnight.



Definitely too cold for me and my wife.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Definitely too cold for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Well, cold is what you make it Patrick. Worst place we ever lived was southwestern Ontario between Windsor and London. Coldest damn winters with the humidity and the worst hot and humid climate ever in summers. Gimme a dry -30° in winter and a great +30 in summer with no humidity. Add to that clear blue skies, not the blue-grey mass that resides over SW ON.

In short, life is what you make it and climate is a learned experience.


----------



## SINC

Below normal temps for yet another day.


----------



## SINC

Now -19° with wind chill at -27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -1C temps at 10AM. Should be a quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -19° with wind chill at -27°.


 Stay safe, mon ami. Any snow on the roads?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Stay safe, mon ami. Any snow on the roads?


No snow on roads to speak of now. What's there is packed down.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> No snow on roads to speak of now. What's there is packed down.


Well, then at least stay warm. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and still very sunny at just past 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

Well, just about 3°C @ 9:15am with a bit of a surprise in the forecast — 80% chance of snow at 10 AM which would not be a total surprise considering the skies are a heavy overcast and dark gray.


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

We have light snow falling so its possibly coming your way.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We have light snow falling so its possibly coming your way.



I figured we could blame you people, but nothing seems to have arrived yet. 


EDIT:
Actually, It seems to be heading northward so it's all going to miss us, at least for now.

At least according to this radar:
https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/map/radar?lat=48.5690&lng=-123.4556


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny, albeit with a lower sun on the western horizon, and still +1C temps as we near 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C at just past 10PM. At least we have clear skies. A friend who lives in Kingston, ON told us that the conditions there are winter-like.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a chance of some wet snow flurries followed by some rain later today and into tomorrow. Thus, nothing to shovel.


----------



## Dr.G.

Had our first bit of snow today. It is all gone now, but two of our dogs, who were born in Finland, love the snow and cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and foggy as we near 5PM. Got up to 7C once the rain finally stopped earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C now and very foggy as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a bit of sunshine breaking through the cloud cover as we near 2PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° with about 3 inches of fresh snow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and cloudy with some snow flurries in the forecast for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at just past 10PM.


----------



## SINC

A bit more snow on the way for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with some sunshine at just past 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 6C with a nice sunset forming ....................... at 330PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 3C at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some light snow flurries in the forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-5° here with much more snow for us in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to about an inch of snow on the ground, with very light snow flurries still falling. With some sun in the forecast for tomorrow, and +8 to +12C temps and rain in the forecast for next week, all this snow will be gone soon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and very sunny. All of the two inches of snow in the driveway is gone without my doing any shoveling. Only snow still visible is on the lawns.


----------



## SINC

Snowing here most of the morning, but lightly in a wind chill of -14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snowing here most of the morning, but lightly in a wind chill of -14°.


With temps like that I guess your sun does not melt it away. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -4C temps at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

-19° with the wind chill out there this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 0C temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## SINC

-19° wind chill with three more days of cold temps and more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 8C temps and lots of rain in the forecast for the next couple of days. At least all of our snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 10C at noon today, but has since backed down to just over 9C. Lots of rain and very strong winds are forecast to start this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C now with a light rain starting to fall as the winds start to pick up. 

Batten down the hatches!!!!!!!!!! https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...gwKK7UjJ6rO6dfhzKQ2_ms221HUHf3VKIpKZlKQoq5dKI


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

We are in for a real roller coaster ride ............. weather wise.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 10C with very strong wind and heavy rain. So it all begins.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, the weather forecast was accurate. Winds gusting over 120km/h with torrential rains fell overnight .................. and we lost power twice. Things are calm now, with winds at about 40km/h and a light drizzle and 13C temps as we near 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Snow, snow and more snow on top of the 5 cm we got in the past two days we will get another 10 in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Snow, snow and more snow on top of the 5 cm we got in the past two days we will get another 10 in the next few days.


 All this and with cold temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 14C temp with a light drizzle falling at just past 11AM. Feels like Spring but snow is in the forecast for late tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling as the winds once again are starting to gust.


----------



## SINC

Daily snow continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light snow falling. Luckily, it is melting as it hits the ground, but below zero temps are in the forecast for this afternoon, so we might see a few inches of snow by this time tomorrow. Luckily, rain and +10C temps are in the forecast for Sat.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +3C with a light snow falling. Luckily, it is melting as it hits the ground, but below zero temps are in the forecast for this afternoon, so we might see a few inches of snow by this time tomorrow. Luckily, rain and +10C temps are in the forecast for Sat.



The good thing, it seems you survived the wind gusts of last night that were picking up as you signed off for the night.

Now it sounds like you're back to almost normal weather for your area.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The good thing, it seems you survived the wind gusts of last night that were picking up as you signed off for the night.
> 
> Now it sounds like you're back to almost normal weather for your area.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. Currently it is 0C with a light snow falling and now starting to stick on the ground and roads. Luckily, with 10C temps and lots of rain in the forecast for Sat. it shall all just be a memory. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at 6PM. The snow has stopped falling and there are -3C temps in the overnight forecast, but then some sunshine for most of tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with clearing skies at just past 10PM. Should be a calm night.


----------



## SINC

-18° wind chill and snow for three more days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -3C temps. Looks like it might be a sunny day all day. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -18° wind chill and snow for three more days.



That should give you a fair bit of accumulated snow, and certainly enough to keep your snow removal contractor guy busy.

Do they use a _*Bobcat*_ type machine with a bucket or a rotating broom??? Regardless, they are certainly versatile machines and can save a lot of human work. As long as they have a good operator... 


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> That should give you a fair bit of accumulated snow, and certainly enough to keep your snow removal contractor guy busy.
> 
> Do they use a _*Bobcat*_ type machine with a bucket or a rotating broom??? Regardless, they are certainly versatile machines and can save a lot of human work. As long as they have a good operator...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


When snow is light, they use a backpack-mounted blower and just clear everything that way, so there is no accumulation as they do it right after every snowfall. When there are big dumps of snow they bring a crew of three and hand shovel both double drives and 300 feet of city sidewalk as well as our sidewalks to the gates at the front and back of the house. We clear the deck and patio ourselves.

A neighbour asked me for the contact info after suffering a heart attack himself in July and they began cleaning his place too, about 6 houses down the street. That neighbour told me he didn't really believe me when I told him how reliable the cleaners were, but stopped by yesterday to thank me and said that he could not believe how they show up so often and his driveway and walks are much cleaner than he ever got them himself.

As you can see by the photo below, taken two minutes ago, they clean right to the concrete every time.


----------



## pm-r

> As you can see by the photo below, taken two minutes ago, they clean right to the concrete every time.


That's nice that you found such a nice reliable company and who does such an excellent job.

How is your municipality doing In keeping up with their road clearing obligations??? I recall them being a little bit on the slack side not too long ago,


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Residential cleaning is only ever done twice a year or so, sometimes never. No city crews begin cleaning until the snowpack on roads have reached 13 cm.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Residential cleaning is only ever done twice a year or so, sometimes never. No city crews begin cleaning until the snowpack on roads have reached 13 cm.



So I gather that until that time no thought or consideration would be given to spreading sand salt or brine solution???

Even our small Central Saanich municipality does that, and recently they've been spreading just the brine solution which seems to work quite well, and they do that with the first signs of frost.

But then again, I think your St. Albert drivers know how to drive in the snow and icy conditions which is more than I can say for some of the local drivers here, even if a lot of them have retired from the Prairie areas and more eastern provinces.

A lot of them get confused because most of our roads have curves in them. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> When snow is light, they use a backpack-mounted blower and just clear everything that way, so there is no accumulation as they do it right after every snowfall. When there are big dumps of snow they bring a crew of three and hand shovel both double drives and 300 feet of city sidewalk as well as our sidewalks to the gates at the front and back of the house. We clear the deck and patio ourselves.
> 
> A neighbour asked me for the contact info after suffering a heart attack himself in July and they began cleaning his place too, about 6 houses down the street. That neighbour told me he didn't really believe me when I told him how reliable the cleaners were, but stopped by yesterday to thank me and said that he could not believe how they show up so often and his driveway and walks are much cleaner than he ever got them himself.
> 
> As you can see by the photo below, taken two minutes ago, they clean right to the concrete every time.


Very straight clearing paths, Don.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and sunny with 10C temps and lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and clouding over at 7PM. Torrential rains, up to 3 inches and 75km/h winds are in the forecast for tomorrow, along with 13C temps and an unheard of (for this part of the country) of a thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C at 6AM and all of our snow is gone. Very calm right now, but the wind and rains shall come by noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with rain starting to fall and the winds picking up as we approach 10AM.


----------



## SINC

A gradual warming is coming our way this next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and 10C temps at just past 2PM. Thankfully, this is not coming down as snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with very strong winds and pouring rain. Once again, our lights are starting to flicker.


----------



## SINC

Things are improving by the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Survived the storm yesterday here in Lunenburg, NS. We did lose power for a few minutes at about 3AM, with strong wind gusts and pouring rain until about the same time. Then things seemed to have calmed down a bit. It is now 9C and cloudy with a bit of wind. as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 9C now and it is clouding over once again with strong wind gusts as we approach 4PM. Light snow is in the forecast for later in the week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with some snow in the forecast in the next 48 hours. I'm still dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

More snow and pleasant temps ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and still very windy with -2C temps at just past 10AM.


----------



## SINC

A pretty good week ahead for us, in spite of more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with some snow flurries in the forecast for this evening. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a bit more than 10cm of fresh snow on the ground. Time to get out the snow shovels once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 3PM. We got an extra 5cm of snow up until about 2PM, so I have been out with my snow blower to clear away the majority of the driveway. I am still dreaming of a green Christmas, but it seem unlikely now. Such is Life.


----------



## pm-r

> 0C at just past 3PM. We got an extra 5cm of snow up until about 2PM, so I have been out with my snow blower to clear away the majority of the driveway.



Yup, your local webcams definitely show things are much whiter, but it seems the winds are certainly much calmer as well:
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yup, your local webcams definitely show things are much whiter, but it seems the winds are certainly much calmer as well:
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Calmer .............. thankfully, yes. Whiter ............... sadly yes.


----------



## SINC

-13° wind chill and although we made it to -3° yesterday, it felt like -20° with the wind chill. It was darn cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C and sunny at just past 10AM. Should be a nice day as we approach the onset of Winter ............. my least liked season.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is forming .............. at 425PM   .............. and it has suddenly gotten really cold with -6C temps.


----------



## SINC

-9° and just beginning to snow.


----------



## SINC

-8° with a sunny high of 0° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +2C at 1230PM. A quiet Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with cloudy skies as we near 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clearing skies as we near 6AM. Should be a nice and quiet day.


----------



## SINC

-14° with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy at just past noon. Some rain is in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

I got a new weather app on my iPhone. Made in Norway, you can choose scenes of various images they use to illustrate the weather. I just noticed this on the app just now. 

And yes, it is snowing steadily.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got a new weather app on my iPhone. Made in Norway, you can choose scenes of various images they use to illustrate the weather. I just noticed this on the app just now.
> 
> And yes, it is snowing steadily.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> I got a new weather app on my iPhone. Made in Norway, you can choose scenes of various images they use to illustrate the weather. I just noticed this on the app just now.
> 
> And yes, it is snowing steadily.



That's an interesting comment they seem to include. ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's an interesting comment they seem to include. ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I got a new weather app on my iPhone. Made in Norway, you can choose scenes of various images they use to illustrate the weather. I just noticed this on the app just now.
> 
> And yes, it is snowing steadily.


A quiet -3C as we near 7PM. Wonder what the app would say about us here in Lunenburg, NS???


----------



## SINC

A pretty nice week ahead for Christmas, considering it is usually in the -30°s here at this time of year.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A pretty nice week ahead for Christmas, considering it is usually in the -30°s here at this time of year.



Nice to see you have a bit more reasonable forecast coming up.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling as we inch towards 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with the rain finally stopping at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

-5° with snow today and snow again on Christmas Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice sunrise forming as we near 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C at just past noon.


----------



## SINC

A chilly -18° out there just after midnight with yet more snow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-12 here in Sherwood Park at about 1:30 am.


----------



## SINC

-16° this morning and we are forecast to knock 10° off that for a high today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and cloudy. Slowly our snow is melting but not enough to have a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C still with some sunshine at 2PM


----------



## SINC

Nw -7° but the wind chill makes it feel double that.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at 8PM.


----------



## SINC

Our Christmas gift is a week of pretty good weather ahead.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Our Christmas gift is a week of pretty good weather ahead.



Not too bad... Enjoy it...

Middle Son and his family who are visiting from Okotoks are very thankful that the West Coast rains and dampness is so far holding off. He's an electrician and hates any damp rainy weather, working or not.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and clouding over after a day of sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a cold -4C as we approach 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a chilly -2C temp.


----------



## SINC

Very sunny here as well but at -10° and a 10 kph wind, it feels quite cold out there with a wind chill of -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with -5C temps at just past 9PM.


----------



## SINC

-14° right now under clear skies, but the wind chill makes it feel like -20° out there. A tad chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -3C temps at 10AM. A quiet day ....................... with some snow and rain in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy now with +1C temps and it feels as if it could start to rain any minute now. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain falling at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+5 and the rain has stopped. A mild night is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +5C temps at about 6AM. A very quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

It's gonna be a messy week ahead and we will need windshield washer fluid.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +5C at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +7C temps. Shut off the furnace and opened up some windows to let in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +2C temps. Should be a quiet Sunday.


----------



## SINC

Sun is just rising here.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sun is just rising here.


+2C and only very small snow patches in parts of garden lawns here in Lunenburg, NS. It is a nice picture ............... but we do NOT want that sort of snow here. Paix, mon ami.

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/lunenburg-harbour/


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a nice sunset forming as we near 5PM. A fine end to the last Sunday of this decade.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +2C temps at just past 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and very sunny at 10AM. A quiet day today, but with warmer temps and rain in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a wind chill of -15° and climbing to -3° today. Then tomorrow a high of +5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/nova-scotia/lunenburg

Nice to see some milder temps and NO major snow events for the next week here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at just past 9AM. Rain is now in the forecast for sometime this morning.


----------



## SINC

Nice today, but lots of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and rain with strong wind gusts.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +4C and still raining with strong wind gusts, but at least there will be nothing to shovel later tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +6C now and the rain has finally stopped. Still too windy for fireworks, however, which pleases all of my dogs.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+1C which is pretty mild for a New Year’s Eve. Off to play a gig tonight with the band.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +1C which is pretty mild for a New Year’s Eve. Off to play a gig tonight with the band.


:clap::clap::clap::clap:
Still +6C here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Off to a snowy start in 2020 for us. Happy New Year all!


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a bit of sun to start of the new year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C now. It does not feel like Jan. 1st ................... but I am NOT complaining.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C now ..................... do I hear a bid of +7C??????????????????


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clear skies. Should be a quiet night.


----------



## SINC

With a forecast of -4° and a current temperature of -3°, it's as good as it gets for today with more snow expected.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +2C temps as we near 8AM. Some sun and warmer temps are in the forecast for this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The ground is covered in fresh white snow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just about 1PM. Luckily, all of our snow is now gone.


----------



## SINC

Or snow did not amount to much, perhaps an inch or a bit more. Now overcast and -1°.


----------



## SINC

Still great weather for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with +4C temps at just past 10AM. Sadly, some snow and rain, hopefully in that order, is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +8C temps at 1PM. That will be our high for the day. Tulips we planted in the Fall have poked a small tip out of the ground due to the warm temps we have been having.


----------



## SINC

-10° wind chill with a brief sunny period right now but more snow forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

Still -10° wind chill and snowing, Lightly but steady this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with skies clouding over.


----------



## SINC

The snow persists.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +5C with a rain/snow ......... or snow/rain mix in the forecast for overnight and tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at just past noon. A fine Spring-like day.


----------



## SINC

A mild afternoon, but more snow is to fall today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C at just past 5PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and rain at 9PM. Nothing to shovel yet.


----------



## SINC

The bitterly cold days are ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

We received about 5 inches of wet snow this morning. It is now 0C with the temps going down to -5C overnight.


----------



## SINC

The FAM is coming closer by the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C at just past 6AM. Snow is again in the forecast for tomorrow night and into Wed.. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The FAM is approaching closer.


----------



## SINC

And now this:

EDMONTON -- Environment Canada is telling Albertans to bring out their parkas ahead of a possible deep freeze later this week.

Extreme cold weather alerts could be issued next week if temperatures reach the -40 to -45 C range, Environment Canada said.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> And now this:
> 
> EDMONTON -- Environment Canada is telling Albertans to bring out their parkas ahead of a possible deep freeze later this week.
> 
> Extreme cold weather alerts could be issued next week if temperatures reach the -40 to -45 C range, Environment Canada said.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with +4C temps at just past noon. 25+cm of snow is in the forecast for tomorrow morning until Thursday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cute.

The Struggle Is Real: Snow clearing video attracts attention online - ntv.ca


----------



## SINC

More now on that deep freeze ahead:

*Alberta Could Be Trapped In A -45 C Deep Freeze By A Cold Dome Next Week*



> Don't stow away your winter coat just yet.
> 
> Winter is cold, we get it. But for Alberta, winter weather is turning out to be punishingly cold. According to Environment Canada, there could be a deep freeze headed for the province on Monday, January 13. It would trap Albertans under a cold dome that would last for an entire week of temperatures below -40.
> 
> On Monday, January 6, Environment Canada warned Albertans to brace themselves for extreme cold weather.
> 
> They may be issuing extreme cold alerts for the province in the near future. That usually happens when either the temperature or wind chill drops to -40 or -45, depending on the region.
> 
> Alberta is often one of the coldest places on Earth, but it's not exactly a title we're excited about. At least we can do that thing where we toss hot water in the air only to have it freeze instantly around us in a TikTok-worthy cascade.
> 
> The unforgiving cold temperatures will also be extending into Saskatchewan and Manitoba. Meanwhile, on the coast, Vancouver will be shivering under its first real snow of the winter.


https://www.narcity.com/news/ca/ab/...s9iPn9bq0alz3LxM90_Bl3rycHcytwIs7Imkcu28GH4b0


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies at 5PM. 25+cm of snow and strong wind gusts will start at about 5AM and extend into Thursday morning.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, we are getting it all this week. Currently -20° with no wind.


----------



## SINC

A windy day in Scotland surprise.

https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-scot...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with heavy wet snow falling. 30cm is in the forecast by the end of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 0C but the winds are picking up. We lost power for about 75 minutes this afternoon. 25+cm have fallen and it is still snowing.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with the snow finally stopping ............. but 75km/h wind gusts are starting to hit us here in this part of NS.


----------



## SINC

The bitter cold continues to creep in with the wind chill this morning at -29°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -3C temps this morning. A quiet day compared to yesterday.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped another degree to -20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We've now dropped another degree to -20°.


Yikes. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -8C at we near 8PM. It might get down to an even colder -10C by midnight, which is very cold for us here in this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

At -22° it is chilly but with only a 3 kph wind it is but -25°. If the wind picks up, it will be a very cold night indeed.


----------



## SINC

-25° with a light breeze making it fee like -27° this morning.


----------



## SINC

Wow, look at our week ahead for low temperatures!


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C and sunshine at 9AM. It is forecast to go up to 0C by noon. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Four weather apps give four different temps as current. -23, -25, -27 and -29 without wind chill. Our thermometer in the kitchen window reads -22.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Four weather apps give four different temps as current. -23, -25, -27 and -29 without wind chill. Our thermometer in the kitchen window reads -22.


 Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...3to3NPNhHDQjIxXD3rucU40yoQ7KYqWFps8dnhUXvI7kc

My wife talks about these sorts of frigid temps when she lived in Edmonton and Calgary ................. I could not survive this sort of temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...zZMWamu3tOtIPvndOXBGgu4dVfMvYKLgQ_wl9R6LSkyh4

Strange weather coming our way this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we near 9PM. Forecast is for +10C by this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and foggy at 8AM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

This was just posted on The Weather Network's website -- "To put the deep freeze into perspective, Edmonton will be among the coldest places on Earth Tuesday, comparable to two other regions known for their extremely frigid air -- Yellowknife, N.W.T. and Yukutsk, Russia."

   XX)

Stay safe all those ehMacLanders living in AB.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with the fog lifting. Feels more like early April than early Jan.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Four weather apps give four different temps as current. -23, -25, -27 and -29 without wind chill. Our thermometer in the kitchen window reads -22.



We bought one of those remote sensors so as to read the temps well away from the house.

It works well and is accurate. Not very pricy either.

Patrick
---------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We bought one of those remote sensors so as to read the temps well away from the house.
> 
> It works well and is accurate. Not very pricy either.
> 
> Patrick
> ---------


I have one of those. Currently, it is +10C with strong wind gusts at 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 12C but the wind gusts are over 60km/h so it does not feel that balmy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to an amazing 14C with lots of strong wind gusts at just past 9PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Up to an amazing 14C with lots of strong wind gusts at just past 9PM.




Wanna trade? Sounds balmy enough to me. -21 at 7 pm here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Wanna trade? Sounds balmy enough to me. -21 at 7 pm here.


Sorry , Frank ..... no trade. Next to snow, I hate cold temps. Stay safe, mon ami.

Currently +13C with a light rain falling this morning.


----------



## SINC

As we like to say in the west, 'the frost is on the pumpkin' this morning at -35° and colder tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have plunged all the way down to +3C at 9AM this morning. Now we are under a freezing rain warning until midnight.


----------



## SINC

Our temps are still dropping and it will stay that way all week long, now at -40° wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our temps are still dropping and it will stay that way all week long, now at -40° wind chill.


 Stay safe, mon ami.

https://www.kelownanow.com/news/new..._ecvYL8_XHWbU6TSNbw4ADL3C2Lcys5aII2nZoNogZkGE


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Stay safe, mon ami.
> 
> https://www.kelownanow.com/news/new..._ecvYL8_XHWbU6TSNbw4ADL3C2Lcys5aII2nZoNogZkGE


Very appropriate and shared on FB with due credit!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Very appropriate and shared on FB with due credit!


Strange weather from coast to coast. +2C but at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning, weather-wise, with -2C temps and no strong wind gusts.


----------



## SINC

Still a tad chilly.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Still a tad chilly.


"Tad chilly"???????????????? What might you consider frigidly cold????????????


----------



## SINC

That happens when it hits -40° and lower.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> That happens when it hits -40° and lower.


OK. Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A dreary day with -1C temps and a fine drizzle falling. Lots of snow is in the forecast for later this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and a quiet night. We might see some frost on the lawn tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning with clearing skies and +1C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...i1MJeooXWOzk5lT7R_wsEIAAb9oewwK2EyyAFOpjdxWwY

"Both Calgary and Edmonton's forecasts called for a high of –28 C for Tuesday, with the wind chill expected to make it feel colder than –40 C." I can't even imagine being outside in temps like this.


----------



## SINC

Wind chill here this morning is -44°.


----------



## SINC

Extreme Wind Chill Temperatures Below -50°C Expected Tuesday (Jan. 14) Morning â€” Instant Weather


----------



## SINC

Well, we finally got to -40° without wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Well, we finally got to -40° without wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...nHNgMeSrvWfQQcbmhATPNv_huvO-H0Qz1S_3SYKlphanc

One of the reasons we left St. John's, NL


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It’s a relatively balmy -34 C in Sherwood Park this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s a relatively balmy -34 C in Sherwood Park this morning.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

A nice warm up next week. Bonne chance, mon ami. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stay warm and safe all you ehMacLanders. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies and -1C temps. 20+cm of wind blown snow is in the forecast for Thursday.


----------



## SINC

Forgot to plug in the Suzuki last night. Been trying to start it for two hours now. Next attempt should work. I can tell you being out there for most of three hours is bone chilling


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to plug in the Suzuki last night. Been trying to start it for two hours now. Next attempt should work. I can tell you being out there for most of three hours is bone chilling


 Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Forgot to plug in the Suzuki last night. Been trying to start it for two hours now. Next attempt should work. I can tell you being out there for most of three hours is bone chilling



My eldest son in Whitehorse has been suffering with square tires and -50° Range temperatures last few days. 

That's crazy cold!

Patrick
______


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Forgot to plug in the Suzuki last night. Been trying to start it for two hours now. Next attempt should work. I can tell you being out there for most of three hours is bone chilling




Good luck, amigo. It’s frrrrrreezing out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> My eldest son in Whitehorse has been suffering with square tires and -50° Range temperatures last few days.
> 
> That's crazy cold!
> 
> Patrick
> ______


XX)


----------



## SINC

Thanks Frank but no luck. Left the charger on the battery. Made sure it was plugged in and left it for the night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good luck, amigo. It’s frrrrrreezing out there.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -2C at just past 10PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

The deep freeze continues with no relief in sight until the beginning of next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> The deep freeze continues with no relief in sight until the beginning of next week.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy. Might get a bit of snow this afternoon before the big snow event tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Just another day in paradise. Paradise, Alberta that is.


----------



## SINC

And then add the wind!


----------



## SINC

It's colder here today, but am not about to try this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9D91KYPFs8


----------



## SINC

Another update. Since Monday we've moved into area 6.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light snow falling but nothing is sticking on the roads or driveway.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with Venus crystal clear in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Our clear skies will once again all temps to plunge into the low minus 30s for the fifth straight night. Brrrrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +1C but skies are clouding over with snow in the forecast by noon tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

No relief yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with no wind to speak of as we await the first of the snow flakes later this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...TxcDa1dE31s6MEIWHlWkNiSKFzxpbYBG_YDc3zNxVtAvs

St. John's, NL is about to get pounded. This is what 75cm of snow whipped about by 100km/h winds looked like in mid-Jan., 2001. Of course, there was only about 10cm of snow on the ground. St. John's has more than 10 times that on the ground even before the snow hits.


----------



## SINC

We've warmed up to -28° from -30° but the wind chill has dropped from -37° to -38° so no real gain.


----------



## Dr.G.

It is starting to snow now, and it should keep up until midnight. Nothing heavy is falling just now, but we are under a "frigid weather alert" for Saturday when the windchill temp should be -20C ............ which is bitterly cold for us here in this part of Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

It snowed here last night and is continuing to snow all day, light with accumulations up to 5 cm.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/st-john-s-buries-119-year-snowfall-record-1.262216

St. John's received another 40cm of snow from this date of the article until the last snowfall on June 7, 2001. Sadly, St. John's is on track to exceed this Canadian record for a major city snowfall this winter. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Forgot to plug in the Suzuki last night. Been trying to start it for two hours now. Next attempt should work. I can tell you being out there for most of three hours is bone chilling


----------



## SINC

Warmed up to -27° so went out and tried the Suzuki. It took about 10 tries but it finally started. I am mobile again!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Warmed up to -27° so went out and tried the Suzuki. It took about 10 tries but it finally started. I am mobile again!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Frigid weather is headed our way here in Nova Scotia tomorrow.

Currently, -1C and snowing with about 10cm down so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend living in St. John's, NL just sent this to me.

"This is crazy! Snowfall amount for Avalon Peninsula North is upgraded now to 80cm! Wind speed 130-140 km/hr with gusts to 150. I can’t even comprehend this. This will take days to recover from. Not sure I’m going to be able to keep ahead of it to get the dogs out."

In my 38 winters living in St. John's, NL I never experienced this sort of single storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

A neighbor took this picture a few hours ago. A quiet Lunenburg, NS harbor scene.


----------



## SINC

We continue to endure the cold for a few more days without relief.


----------



## Dr.G.

-8C with a wind chill of -16C caused by winds clocked at 65km/h. The snow is drifting in places and leaving bare spots in other places.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is shaping up to be the coldest weekend I have experienced in my five winters in Lunenburg, NS. I have seen more snow in St. John's, but wind chills in the mid -20C range is bitterly cold for us here in this part of NS ...................... and WAY too cold for me. My wife, born and raised in AB, calls me a wimp.


----------



## SINC

Here is a pic that a guy in Sangudo, AB, about a half-hour to the west of here shot yesterday just at sunrise. His thermometer completely bottomed out at below the level than could be read.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Here is a pic that a guy in Sangudo, AB, about a half-hour to the west of here shot yesterday just at sunrise. His thermometer completely bottomed out a below level than could be read.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

https://vocm.com/2020/01/17/st-john...uOe_3E0YTeM7KIxazEjQoxab5mhL4Yo-iwxRjJzrqdAto

During my 38 winters in St. John's, NL, a state of emergency was only declared once. This was about a week after this picture was taken. We got hit with 5 more feet of snow in 9 days whipped about by strong winds. St. John's was closed down for 72 hours to allow crews to clear away major roads. Luckily, we had stocked up and were prepared for this shutdown.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/st-jo...pUeWgujgvdRr_cPnBW1VUA97JBKv1MBMYf_RQcRavKAcY

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...PeGi_cjMCEnioGfawtatkV4or8TIVxU_W3_2J3Rd9QqBo

Getting worse by the hour.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Here is a pic that a guy in Sangudo, AB, about a half-hour to the west of here shot yesterday just at sunrise. His thermometer completely bottomed out at below the level than could be read.




Yowza!


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C with a -19C wind chill. When it gets down to -14C and the wind chill is -25C, which is in the forecast for overnight, it will be the coldest day I have ever experienced here in Lunenburg, NS. I have experienced a -35C wind chill in both Calgary and Winnipeg .............. and even though the exposure was only for about five minutes, I thought I was going to die.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...QsHtd_6gqC7EeLZFIqto8m0ROnufzHc-JIxgNQ-NxlOOo

Amazing!!! Today's St. John's, NL blizzard made the US news in the Washington Post.


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C with a -24C wind chill at 8PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> -14C with a -24C wind chill at 8PM




It’s beginning to look a lot like winter!


----------



## SINC

Hopefully our final day in the deep freeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s beginning to look a lot like winter!


Sadly, yes.  Currently -12C with a -18C wind chill at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and -9C at noon. Just finished clearing out the driveway to prepare for tomorrow's snow AND rain. Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crews are out trying to clear away the snow from the TransCanada Highway leading into St. John's, NL. The metro area received 93cm of snow in a 23 hour period, whipped about by winds gusting as high as 157km/h. The PM has offered troops to help out, but with the airport shut down, there is no way to get these troops there to help. 

This is what that stretch of the TCH looks like in normal times.


----------



## SINC

*Canada Is Home To Almost All Of The Top 15 Coldest Places On Earth Right Now*

https://www.narcity.com/news/ca/the...BHjbrAg6xVziInBtRN7NGWD4PTS5XsZSsFNeldQZXwEbM


----------



## SINC

The end is nigh! A reprieve is on the way, but one last day of the bone-chilling stuff to endure.


----------



## Dr.G.

This is what 93cm of snow looks like on top of a car in St. John's, NL. Imagine just trying to dig around the car to then have to attempt to clean it off????????


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -6C with not much wind at 3PM. A good day to get the driveway clear for the next storm tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

The man in the picture is a firefighter snow shoeing to the main road to get picked up by first responders. The drift is estimated to be over 20 feet deep. Unreal.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> This is what 93cm of snow looks like on top of a car in St. John's, NL. Imagine just trying to dig around the car to then have to attempt to clean it off????????




Insane.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Insane.


True. 

And now this just in ...................

https://www.thebeaverton.com/2020/0...lling-build-a-new-city-on-top-of-the-old-one/


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> And now this just in ...................
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thebeaverton.com/2020/0...lling-build-a-new-city-on-top-of-the-old-one/




^^^^^


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> ^^^^^


Pompeii comes to mind


----------



## SINC

While the temperature has moderated, the wind chill lingers in the -30°s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Snowing with -2C temps ............ which will soon turn to rain. What a mess out there by this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

We got a total of about 15cm of snow and then the rains came. It is now nearly 3PM and +4C temps. Still, the snow has been heavy to clear away all morning and afternoon ............ but I shall not complain thinking about what is happening in St. John's, NL.


----------



## SINC

Still -19° with a -29° wind chill.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +3C at about 530PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

-17° with wind chill of -20° as moderation begins today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with a bit of sun starting to break through the cloud cover at about 9AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## SINC

I will be surprised if we reach our forecast high today, the air is still bitterly cold if even a breeze comes up and the high humidity adds to that cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...lerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Newfoundland_197_632

I can't imagine how long the clean up of all this snow will take.


----------



## Dr.G.

A picture taken by an old neighbor of mine. Our house was the brown house two houses up from his house at the bottom of the picture.


----------



## eMacMan

Dr.G. said:


> A picture taken by an old neighbor of mine. Our house was the brown house two houses up from his house at the bottom of the picture.


For all the hype, it just looks like it was just your typical nasty snowstorm.


----------



## Dr.G.

eMacMan said:


> For all the hype, it just looks like it was just your typical nasty snowstorm.


Well, the biggest storm I experienced while I lived in St. John's was 75cm in 30 hours. This storm brought down 90cm of snow in 33 hours, and the winds were stronger this past weekend. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newf...lerss&cmp=newsletter_CBC Newfoundland_197_632
> 
> I can't imagine how long the clean up of all this snow will take.



Ditto. 

- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Ditto.
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Some stores are being allowed to open tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Much warmer this morning at -10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -12C at just past 6AM. VERY cold morning ............. at least by our standards.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Funny how -10 is “much warmer” and -12 is “bitterly cold,” all depending on your perspective.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Funny how -10 is “much warmer” and -12 is “bitterly cold,” all depending on your perspective.


So true. My wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton and Winnipeg, calls me a wimp when I complain about the frigid temps like this morning. She likes a day like today when the sun is starting to shine over clear skies and no wind. Still, I do NOT like it "Sam I am" ................. nor do I like "green eggs and ham". However, she complains when it is +1C and that damp cold that is typical of the weather in the Atlantic Provinces. That I can take ............ bitterly cold temps are NOT for me. XX) 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, but with -7C temps at 1230PM. So, it is still a cold day.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Some stores are being allowed to open tomorrow.



It seems odd that some stores are singled out by some bureaucratic force to allow them to sell some goods that are needed or wanted by the public. I wonder what basis the decision is made on???

I'm also surprised with such attitude they haven't rationed some products or maybe they have already and will be releasing the coupon books or tags fairly shortly. 


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It seems odd that some stores are singled out by some bureaucratic force to allow them to sell some goods that are needed or wanted by the public. I wonder what basis the decision is made on???
> 
> I'm also surprised with such attitude they haven't rationed some products or maybe they have already and will be releasing the coupon books or tags fairly shortly.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The stores are rationing certain items as in no more than 4 loaves of bread or just so much milk per person. Taxi companies are providing free trips for the elderly or disabled to the stores, and the military is also making sure the elderly and disabled have access out or into of their homes. Neighbors are bringing meals to these people. It is amazing how quickly the people in the city of St. John's and metro area responded to this crisis. They were far quicker to react than the local/provincial/federal government. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

The local weatherman in St. John's, NL who forecast just "light flurries and moderate winds" and not the 80-90cm snow fall and hurricane force winds that took place has been arrested ............. and on air for all to see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to a very cold -10C at just past 7PM. Luckily, we should get warmer from here in the next couple of days ............... and with no snow.


----------



## SINC

Now -1° a big change and all are smiling today. Sun is warm enough to melt snow off the west sides of cars and buildings.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -1° a big change and all are smiling today. Sun is warm enough to melt snow off the west sides of cars and buildings.


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and -12C at just past 10PM. Another very cold night.


----------



## SINC

We have already reached out high for the day, so chances are we will be above zero today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -13C this morning. Hopefully, things will start to warm up once the sun starts to shine. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -2C temps now as we near 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

> It is amazing how quickly the people in the city of St. John's and metro area responded to this crisis. They were far quicker to react than the local/provincial/federal government.


As is so often the case!!!

What amazes me in such cases is how fast the _*Salvation Army*_ arrives on the scene to help, at least locally, sometimes days before the provincial emergency rescue officials even show up. But always hours before them.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> As is so often the case!!!
> 
> What amazes me in such cases is how fast the _*Salvation Army*_ arrives on the scene to help, at least locally, sometimes days before the provincial emergency rescue officials even show up. But always hours before them.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


True. Still, neighbors helping neighbors were the first initial responders. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at just past 3PM. Still very sunny.


----------



## SINC

We got dumped on this morning. 15 cm of fresh snow. Now -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got dumped on this morning. 15 cm of fresh snow. Now -4°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nice sunset with -3C temps. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

Now -2° and our heavy snowfall warning has been lifted.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now -2° and our heavy snowfall warning has been lifted.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

We've slid back to -13° this morning, but should warm quickly with a high of 1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C temps at just past 9AM. Should be another quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +3C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and -5° now.


----------



## SINC

double post.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C which should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 0C temps. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -2C temps. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## SINC

-7° with a high of 1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and a bit of sun now shining through the cloud cover.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +5C as we near 3PM. My neighbor is out washing his car.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -1C as we near 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +1C. A rather dull day, with rain in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Clear skies and -9° with a high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with +2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet cloudy night with +1C temps. Rain is still in the forecast for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with rain on the way.


----------



## SINC

A cool morning, but above the average high of -7° for today at 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and raining at noon. At least some of our snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy +5C. At least it has stopped raining ............ and a great deal of our snow is gone.


----------



## SINC

-5° on the way to a high of 1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +3C temps at just past 9AM. Nice to see the sun once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouds have rolled in from the southwest. No more sunshine, but temps are up to +8C. More of our snow continues to melt away.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> -5° on the way to a high of 1° today.



At that rate you are heading for T-shirt weather by comparison to what you've been getting.

Patrick
----------


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and cloudy at 7PM. A quiet night. Snow is in the forecast for Groundhog Day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past 5AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

A cool-down at -12° with a high of -3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +1C temps as we near 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-17° with the wind chill this morning on the way up to 2° with a mix of snow and rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +2C temps at just about 1PM. Should be a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -5C temps. Going to be a cold night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very cold -7C with crystal clear skies as we near 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-1° with a high of 3° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a bit of sun as we near 11AM.


----------



## SINC

0° this morning with a sunny high of 4° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and still very sunny as we approach 4PM. Sadly, snow is in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Shubenacadie Sam will announce his prediction on social media and in a news release on Sunday, Feb. 2, at 8 a.m. Atlantic time.


----------



## SINC

As will Balzac Billy, here in Alberta,


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 2C temps at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -2C temps ............... but rain and snow are in the forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 1° with a mix of rain and snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some snow and rain on the way. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C but snow is now falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Lots of blowing snow this morning and a temp of +2 C currently.


----------



## Dr.G.

We shall see ............ no pun intended.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> We shall see ............ no pun intended.




I just can’t say Balzac with a straight face.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I just can’t say Balzac with a straight face.


:lmao::clap::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and we are still waiting for the snow or rain to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow still falling at 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 0C temps. We got about an inch of snow overnight. Nothing major.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a wind chill of -10° and a high of just -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...XiBCU5gCeq1Xw9EBpj7v8ZiqVu2fcAJoq9UJKeicGjAVo

Such is Life. 

Currently +1C with a bit of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C and sunny at 3PM. My driveway is now free of all the snow that fell overnight.


----------



## SINC

A high today of -8° and we are already at -7° so that would appear to be it for the day.


----------



## SINC

We're going the wrong way and back into the freezer again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +2C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C with a nice sunset starting to form in the west. Hopefully, Friday's rain will wash away much of our snow. We shall see.

https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/ca/lunenburg/44.377,-64.316?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

-18° wind chill with a high today of -2°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clear skies as we near 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a mild +7C temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with clouds rolling in as we approach 9PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild +3C at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-3° with a mile couple of days ahead, but with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +3C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover at 10AM


----------



## SINC

As usual in the pre-dawn, we have slipped to -5°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +4C with a bit of sun as we near noon, but a big storm is approaching all of us here in Atlantic Canada.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...K4jLRLaiz0M6QHjlDeA7hUQgZPxYqjGCyLRCeK2MR5jTQ


----------



## pm-r

*P*



Dr.G. said:


> Up to +4C with a bit of sun as we near noon, but a big storm is approaching all of us here in Atlantic Canada.
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...K4jLRLaiz0M6QHjlDeA7hUQgZPxYqjGCyLRCeK2MR5jTQ


Not sounding very nice I must Admit!

Patrick
----------


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Not sounding very nice I must Admit!
> 
> Patrick
> ----------


True. It is the freezing rain that worries me. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C at 5AM with some snow in the forecast for later this morning.


----------



## SINC

2° and our high for the day with more snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling at 11AM


----------



## SINC

Now 0° with a mix of rain and light snow falling for the past four hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now 0° with a mix of rain and light snow falling for the past four hours.


Same here for the past couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...17DnB-UIcR4dJKPb6UYOZg5ho_8-N4vWGw2J5WYoVRwUI

Wild weather is upon us now …………….. with more to come.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with freezing rain upon us …………… and it should last for another 10 hours.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...17DnB-UIcR4dJKPb6UYOZg5ho_8-N4vWGw2J5WYoVRwUI
> 
> Wild weather is upon us now …………….. with more to me.




Your turn this time I guess no, we had ours a couple of weeks ago that caused a fair bit of winter storm weather damage.

Today's weather here have apparently been ongoing slither eavy downpours of Rain. Lot of rainfall records for Jan and Feb 2020 have been broken by a large margin.


Patrick
--------


----------



## CubaMark

Not even a snowflake falling here, Marc... though it's expected that we'll have the freezing rain overnight and through the day tomorrow. Guess I've got the little fella home from school, and in need of entertaining!


----------



## SINC

-1° with more snow early this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Your turn this time I guess no, we had ours a couple of weeks ago that caused a fair bit of winter storm weather damage.
> 
> Today's weather here have apparently been ongoing slither eavy downpours of Rain. Lot of rainfall records for Jan and Feb 2020 have been broken by a large margin.
> 
> 
> Patrick
> --------


We had the warmest and wettest months of Jan. in ages here in Lunenburg. Still, Feb. is the month of snow and ice. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> Not even a snowflake falling here, Marc... though it's expected that we'll have the freezing rain overnight and through the day tomorrow. Guess I've got the little fella home from school, and in need of entertaining!


Lucky you, mi amigo. We got 5cm of snow topped off by some freezing rain. Bonne chance with your son.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with the freezing rain finally stopping. Temps of up to +12 are in the forecast with some real rain to help wash away this icy mess. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-2° now with more snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy at 1PM. Not easy to clear away the ice from the driveway.


----------



## SINC

Well, the sun is out for a bit until the snow begins anew for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy still at 4PM. A very dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow. All of a sudden the rain stopped and the temps are now up to +9C at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C temps with wind gusts hitting 100km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -3C at 1PM


----------



## SINC

Sunny but -4° seems much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -2C temps as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a cold -5C temp at just past 9AM


----------



## SINC

-5° and overcast so no full moon visible last night and snow in the forecast for the next four out of seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -3C temps at 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies and -6C at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with some rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy and rainy +2C day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The rain has stopped with temps just under +5C at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with clearing skies


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +3C temps. Rain is in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

The snow has been relentless with an hour or two every day for a week now and more ahead, although only a couple of cm at a time.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light snow is falling despite +2.5C temps


----------



## SINC

Aw crap, need I say more?


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Aw crap, need I say more?


Yuk. I hate when I see the "reduced visibility" phrase.


----------



## SINC

Gotta real blizzard happening. Wind whipping snow everywhere. Crap.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Gotta real blizzard happening. Wind whipping snow everywhere. Crap.


 We will be getting this sort of snow tomorrow. 

Sunny and +3C right now.

Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cindy Day | Weather by Day

The temp forecast for Sat. morning is for -20C …………….. without factoring in the wind chill. Coldest temps of the year, at least for us here in this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

Right now we sit at -18° with wind chill, temp at -14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Right now we sit at -18° with wind chill, temp at -14°.


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with lots of snow on the way for most of tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Another cold morning with the wind chill at -22°.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Not THAT bad, with the actual temperature at -11 C.


----------



## SINC

Actually it has warmed up a wee bit, now at -10° but the wind chill still makes it feel like -19°,


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C but with a light snow falling all morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +2C and the snow is slowly stopping to fall.


----------



## Big Ragu

*Best February yet*


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +1C with clearing skies ……………. and very cold temps on the way for this weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with -5C temps. By this time tomorrow, the frigid temps that have hit ON will be upon us, with an air temps of -15C. I should be the coldest day of the year here in this part of NS. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and -3° with more snow today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and -7C as we near 1PM.


----------



## SINC

Snow, snow and more snow for days now with a bitterly cold NW wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a -10C temp and a -15C wind chill. It is going down to -20C tonight, so hopefully the winds will die down. I am not built for these sorts of frigid temps. Only my wife, who grew up in Calgary and Edmonton, and our dog, born during the winter in Finland, can take these sorts of frigid temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

-17C with a -22C wind chill. My three doxies did not want to stay outside for very long this morning, but our Glen of Imaal terrier, born in Finland, loves this bitter cold.


----------



## SINC

Similar to our weather here this morning at -15° and a wind chill of -19°.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Warmed" up a bit to -13C with a -17C windchill. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## SINC

We still sit at -15° but the wind chill has dropped to -21° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -5C temps. A more normal day, weather-wise.


----------



## SINC

-9° now, with the wind chill at -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C with a nice sunset starting for form in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

-6C at 11AM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

-9° this morning as the snow continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C and cloudy. A stark contrast from this time yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy, but up to +5C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C as we approach 6PM. Might get some overnight snow flurries. We shall see


----------



## SINC

Yet another bitterly cold windy day at -12° with chill at -19°


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as we near 5AM. There was a light dusting of snow overnight, but nothing to shovel.


----------



## SINC

Another chilly morning here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +4C as we approach 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C as we approach noon. The overnight snow that fell on the driveway has now all melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny with +6C temps at 3PM. Nice to see more and more snow melt away.


----------



## SINC

It just keeps getting colder today, now at -19° with the wind chill sitting at -28°. Brrrr!


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It just keeps getting colder today, now at -19° with the wind chill sitting at -28°. Brrrr!


XX) Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over now, with +4C temps and a nice sunset forming in the western horizon.


----------



## SINC

An extreme cold warning has just been issued here for tonight.


----------



## SINC

Good grief we are now back into the January temps we endured for over two weeks, below -40° again.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> An extreme cold warning has just been issued here for tonight.





SINC said:


> Good grief we are now back into the January temps we endured for over two weeks, below -40° again.


Wow!!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

The chill has begun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently sunny and -8C as we approach 9AM. I took some pics of the crescent moon and Mars, but took the pics from inside the house, thus the blurred and double images caused by the window. Mars is the little red dot to the left and below the moon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently -28 C without even taking the wind chill into account.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently -28 C without even taking the wind chill into account.


XX)

Stay safe, mon ami. A cool -1C here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

-17° with the wind chill at -25° this evening. Cold, yep cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light dusting of snow outside.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-19 C now but warming up to -4 C tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain falling as we near 5AM.


----------



## SINC

-18° with the wind chill at -24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under +6C at just past 9AM. That will be our high for the day. At least it stopped raining.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and sunny at 130PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with cloudy skies at 6PM. Nearing the end of a nice day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-6 C currently with a high of 0 C tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -6 C currently with a high of 0 C tomorrow.


:clap:

-8C here this morning with crystal clear skies.


----------



## SINC

A chilly start but a nice week ahead is in store.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -9C at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bitterly cold -13C this morning. Lots of stars are visible in the crystal clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...abFLvJKjK_80kB_yMCGpaedQXIIqiLmXtjyfKvAT4tego

Here in Lunenburg, NS, I have only had to use my snow blower a few times so far this winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C in full sunshine at 3PM. Not a bad day to sit outside watching my dogs wander around the back yard.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

We hit +8 C this afternoon. Not too shabby.


----------



## SINC

A more spring-like week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we near 10AM, with some sun in the forecast for later today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A more spring-like week ahead.



That looks a bit more reasonable, but still too cold for this guy. 

Recent mornings here do show frost on the roofs however.
Fairly sunny but rain forecast and the clouds are coming in. 


Patrick
---------


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we near 1PM, but no sunshine. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

1° here now with light snow off and on today.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of +6C in full sunshine at about 3PM. Now, at 530PM it is +4C with a nice sunset starting to form in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps have fallen to +1C as we near 8PM. Should be a quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -2C at just past 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with +3C temps at 10AM


----------



## SINC

A chilly morning at -9° and a stiff breeze making it feel much colder with a high today of 0°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +6C in full sunshine. Sitting outside one can feel the warmth of the sun as more and more snow melts away.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to +7C in full sunshine at 3PM. I celebrated by sitting outside in my shorts and a tee shirt for 15 minutes to soak in the sun.


----------



## SINC

It just refuses to warm up here, so doubt we will reach our high even in now bright sunshine. The breeze is bone-chilling.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It got up to +7C in full sunshine at 3PM. I celebrated by sitting outside in my shorts and a tee shirt for 15 minutes to soak in the sun.



You appear to be much younger than I imagined Marc...!!!  

Watch out the young ladies from the neighbourhood house doesn't catch you lounging on the lawn...


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I 'live in shorts' from about April 1 to October 30 every year.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It just refuses to warm up here, so doubt we will reach our high even in now bright sunshine. The breeze is bone-chilling.


Do you still have any snow on the ground?


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You appear to be much younger than I imagined Marc...!!!
> 
> Watch out the young ladies from the neighbourhood house doesn't catch you lounging on the lawn...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::clap:

If only.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I 'live in shorts' from about April 1 to October 30 every year.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Wrong thread moved to The Shang.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I have not been feeling good for the past few days, nothing harsh, but just no energy and can sleep for hours. Hope it goes away soon. But my constant companion sticks close by t all times.


:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:


----------



## pm-r

@Marc

You must get tired of gettingf your coffee like this eh Marc...??? ;-)


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

I have not been feeling good for the past few days, nothing harsh, but just no energy and can sleep for hours. Hope it goes away soon. But my constant companion sticks close by at all times.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> @Marc
> 
> You must get tired of gettingf your coffee like this eh Marc...??? ;-)
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I 'live in shorts' from about April 1 to October 30 every year.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkD...YIptbkEjE5zmcucnpuR05w2JvepVUR_-lWZv3OeQOfdNM


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some fog at 5AM


----------



## SINC

Another chilly morning at -12° with wind chill three degrees colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some sunshine to keep melting away all of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C in full sunshine at just past 1PM ……………. with almost all of the snow on my property having melted away. Three years ago, the snow was so deep in my backyard that one of our dogs walked over our fence, which is four feet high.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a nice sunset forming in the west. Not much snow remains on my property.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C temps with some frost on the lawns.


----------



## SINC

Another cold morning at -13° and wind chill at -16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C and very foggy as we near 9AM


----------



## SINC

Dropped to -14° with stiff breeze now feels like 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C at noon now that the fog has lifted.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C at just past 3PM, but that should be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we near 10PM. Fog/frost and 0C temps are in the forecast for dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a bit of sun at just past 9AM. Lots of rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

-3° just after 7:00 a.m. and headed up to +3°.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C and very sunny now at just past 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we near 9PM


----------



## SINC

Now 5° going up to 8° tomorrow. The snow pack is melting rapidly and if this continues could be gone by the end of March.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with lots of rain and wind in the forecast for most of today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +1C with lots of rain and wind in the forecast for most of today.



I thought you were heading out of town and would miss any miserable forecast for your hometown area. 

Have a good trip if you do get away. Not too hot in Scottsdale area lately. 


Patrick
---------


----------



## SINC

A cool start to the day with more light snow again today.


----------



## SINC

3° with winds howling at over 50 kmh making it feel much colder.


----------



## SINC

1° with a high of 7° and a mix of rain and snow.


----------



## SINC

0° falling to -3° by afternoon with more snow today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 0° falling to -3° by afternoon with more snow today.



It looks like winter isn’t over for your area yet!!


Patrick
————


----------



## SINC

Not quite yet, no. We will get more snow tonight and by Saturday our highs will be -13 for three more days. Then it will warm up again.


----------



## SINC

0° falling to -2° by afternoon and then into the double digits for the weekend before we warm once again.


----------



## SINC

Crap, winter has returned at -21° and a heavy snowfall warning.


----------



## SINC

Well, so far not much snow at all. Perhaps a quarter-inch overnight, but nowhere near the forecast amount and the cloud cover has broken and there is some blue sky up there and the sun rises. Wonder if we dodged a bullet?


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C at 1PM here in Lunenburg, NS. After a week in Scottsdale, AZ with the temps in the mid to high 20C range, these temps seem really cold. Still, there is no snow on the ground here.


----------



## SINC

The wind chill is now at -22°. Environment Canada was dead wrong on their big snowfall warning as we barely got an inch of snow in the past 24 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C and very windy at just past 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy at 10AM. A quiet Sunday, which is fine with me.


----------



## SINC

A -22° wind chill greets us on a one hour earlier day. Temp at -15°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine now with +3C temps. Turning out to be a nice Sunday.


----------



## SINC

We got only about 4 inches of snow, not the 20 cm forecast. Now sunny, but quite cold at -18°.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

4 inches is 10 cm. The forecast was for 10-20 cm of snow. Sounds like the forecast was right on the money.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We got only about 4 inches of snow, not the 20 cm forecast. Now sunny, but quite cold at -18°.


:clap: That is manageable. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +5CF temps at just past 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +4C temps. Nice to see the sun well above the horizon at just past PM


----------



## SINC

-14° with a high of 1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with +6C temps at just past 10AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## SINC

Bump to see Dr. G post.


----------



## SINC

Bump again


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +9C as we approach noon. Spring-like today.


----------



## pm-r

Quite cool here this morning at 1°C and very heavy white frost on the roofs.

At least some daffodils and some other flowers are in bloom and the sun is out in a blue sky.



- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

A rather cool 1°C here this morning, and very heavy white frost on the roofs.

At least the sun is out in a blue sky with the daffodils and other rooms providing some Spring color.


- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Hmmm...??? A bit of a delay with a previous duplicate post that disappeared after posting For a while for some reason.

Gremlins still lurking I guess.


- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Yep, yesterday the Shang, now the weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, yesterday the Shang, now the weather.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJj9nvk0AgY[/ame]


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJj9nvk0AgY



What I get... FWIW and in case anyone is interested...
I'm guessing it's a particular sound file right... ???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +9C at 2PM. My tulips are starting to come up and are about two inches high this afternoon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Up to +9C at 2PM. My tulips are starting to come up and are about two inches high this afternoon.



Let's hope the young deer don't nibble off the blooms as they do sometimes with ours. Damn animals... except for being potential venison meals on four feet!!! 



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Let's hope the young deer don't nibble off the blooms as they do sometimes with ours. Damn animals... except for being potential venison meals on four feet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Luckily, all the tulips are inside the fenced in area of my back yard. Those in the front yard are on their own. Saw five deer roaming that area yesterday evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...mqgYpitbQpWCX1YXFpEj9Kta8Ic-b_UCEQaa3l5S1S8jg

Super Worm Moon to brighten night sky


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> What I get... FWIW and in case anyone is interested...
> I'm guessing it's a particular sound file right... ???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yep, me too, Patrick.


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way to 5° today, but tanking back into the minus mid-teens for the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C at just past 8AM. A cloudy and quiet day.


----------



## SINC

Our temp is now -7° and our high downgraded to 4° before we plunge back into winter for the entire weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with fog rolling in off of the Atlantic at just past 10AM. very quiet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with fog and a light drizzle falling at 12:34PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still foggy but temps are up to +7C at 3:34PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> _*Still foggy*_ but temps are up to +7C at 3:34PM



Do they still fire up the foghorns when the fog rolls in???

I always felt safe and secure when we were in our home and heard the foghorn sounding.

Except for the time they shut them down a few years ago with the excuse that doing so was going to save some budget money!!! 

That was not very comforting, especially if one was out in their boat In the thick fog!!

We got caught in such a situation some years ago but luckily the BC ferries were using their foghorns and that was our salvation and helped us get back into our marina moorage.

The foghorns have since been turned back on here thank goodness and the government keeps turning out there unbalanced budgets. Foghorns running or not!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do they still fire up the foghorns when the fog rolls in???
> 
> I always felt safe and secure when we were in our home and heard the foghorn sounding.
> 
> Except for the time they shut them down a few years ago with the excuse that doing so was going to save some budget money!!!
> 
> That was not very comforting, especially if one was out in their boat In the thick fog!!
> 
> We got caught in such a situation some years ago but luckily the BC ferries were using their foghorns and that was our salvation and helped us get back into our marina moorage.
> 
> The foghorns have since been turned back on here thank goodness and the government keeps turning out there unbalanced budgets. Foghorns running or not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


The foghorns have been going for most of the afternoon. It is very foggy here and I can just make out my neighbor's house. We live less than 1km from the harbor. It is a strange sound but I find it soothing.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C as we near 10PM. The fog is slowly lifting.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling. A quiet morning.


----------



## SINC

A bit of warmth and down we plunge again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C now with the rain having stopped at 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with +7C temps as we near 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Now -2° with snow in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C as we near 7AM


----------



## SINC

Two more days of the white stuff. Sigh.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with a bit of sun. It is turning out to be a nice day.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Two more days of the white stuff. Sigh.



It looks like it might be warming up a bit In a few days with some sunshine for you. 

And Spring should be arriving fairly soon for you hopefully too and maybe leave some of that Winter white stuff and cold temperatures behind!!!



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C temps and very sunny as we approach 5PM.


----------



## SINC

Winter has returned with snow and a cold morning with the wind chill at -24°.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with strong winds and lots of rain in the forecast for later today.


----------



## SINC

Yikes, we are knocking at the door of -30° once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C now with rain clouds rolling in from the southwest. Going to be a mild and wet day.


----------



## SINC

It just keeps getting colder.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Yikes, we are knocking at the door of -30° once again.


Wow...!!!  that is quite an extreme range of temperatures and a rather drastic freeze-thaw range cycle.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

pm-r said:


> Wow...!!!  that is quite an extreme range of temperatures and a rather drastic freeze-thaw range cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Nothing is out of the ordinary in northern Alberta in the spring. I can hardly wait for the May long weekend annual snowstorm that is so wet and heavy that it breaks limbs off thousands of trees onto our streets.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with rain and strong wind gusts as we near 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with strong winds and heavy rain at just past 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with pouring rain and very strong wind gusts.


----------



## SINC

Well into the mid -30°s with wind chill warnings here again tonight as spring continues in Alberta.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy +2C as we near 6AM. Still, the skies are clear and there is no wind.


----------



## SINC

Nippy? THIS is nippy. -27° wind chill this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Nippy? THIS is nippy. -27° wind chill this morning.


 That is frigid.

A bit less "nippy" here with sunshine and +4C temps.


----------



## SINC

Yippie, we warmed up a degree!


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and sunny with strong wind gusts.


----------



## SINC

Thee wind and cold is relentless at -23° now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over +7C with even stronger wind gusts as we near 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with clear skies and strong wind gusts as we approach 9PM


----------



## SINC

Another cold warning tonight for an hour west of Edmonton area of lows tonight in the -35 to -40° range tonight. Spring schming.


----------



## SINC

Now -20° and falling, but so far no winds.


----------



## SINC

And it is a very good thing there is not much wind! We've been sent back to January.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +4C as we near 11AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> And it is a very good thing there is not much wind! We've been sent back to January.



It seems that we have ended up with your Winds that are coming in from the north and northeast.
And they have been bringing in some abnormal ColdTemperatures for our area for this time of year as well.

Clear cold and windy!!! Some wind damage done in some areas as well as the normal power outages.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and still very sunny with just a bit of a breeze at just past 4PM.


----------



## SINC

It just will not warm up, still -17° wind chill out there in bright sunshine,


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It just will not warm up, still -17° wind chill out there in bright sunshine,


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 0C with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3'C with crystal clear skies this morning.


----------



## SINC

A cool -20° wind chill to start our day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 0C temps at just past 9AM


----------



## SINC

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +4C temps at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with clear skies, and some rain in the forecast for this time tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

After a brief reprieve, it is back down into double-digit minus weather again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy -2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and a bit of sun, with some rain in the forecast for this evening.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 5° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Overcast and 5° this morning.


Same here. Great provinces act alike ………… Great minds think alike.


----------



## SINC

Things change quickly as another cold system descends upon us from the north with more snow.


----------



## pm-r

Clear and a coolish 1Degree C as we got up at seven with frost on the neighbour's roofs, but Warmed up To 8° C approaching noon with light high overhead haze but no wind.

Still a rather cool feel. 

It's supposed to be sunny and clear for the rest of the week.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy as we approach 4PM, with some rain in the forecast for this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C with a light rain starting to fall at 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +2C with a light rain starting to fall at 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with +1C temps. Should be a nice sunny day later.


----------



## SINC

A cold morning with more snow as winter continues into spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

A burst of warm air is upon us, with sunny skies and +8C temps. Feels like Spring is approaching.


----------



## SINC

The wind is bitterly cold out there as I retrieved the garbage containers from the curb. Then of course, more snow this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny still with +7C temps. I was sitting outside in shorts and a tee shirt for about 20 minutes this afternoon just enjoying the warmth of the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +5C temps. Five years ago Lunenurg, NS got hit with 40cm of wet snow. Not a bit of snow remains on the ground today. All in all, it has been a mild winter temperature-wise, with more rain than snow since December.


----------



## SINC

It just refuses to warm up for us and the wind makes it feel very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with some sun and a very light breeze at just past noon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Spring begins at precisely 11:49 p.m. EDT on March 19, the earliest vernal equinox seen from North America in 124 years.


----------



## SINC

Winter does not want to let go.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some rain on the way. Spring is on the way tomorrow and we get temps as high as +10C tomorrow or Sat. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling at just past 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +8C at 10AM, with thick fog rolling in off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## SINC

Winter will just not go away with more snow on Monday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +8C but the fog is starting to clear away. Very quiet here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

We have warmed enough to knock the wind chill back down to -18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We have warmed enough to knock the wind chill back down to -18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The sun is starting to break through the cloud cover at 1PM, causing the temps to rise to +9C.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit a high of +10C with a bit of sunshine this afternoon. Now, the fog has returned and the temps have fallen to +6C


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +10C with clear skies and lots of stars in the sky.


----------



## SINC

Same temperature here this morning. That is if you put a minus in front of that 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +11C with full sunshine as we near 10AM.


----------



## SINC

Another chilly start at -12° with wind chill down to -18°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and +6C at just past 6PM


----------



## SINC

Amazing, we are up to 5° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 0C with strong wind gusts out of the north. At least it is very sunny.


----------



## SINC

Now -10° with a high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and still very sunny. A nice day to sit outside in my backyard in a spot shielded from the wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with lots of sunshine as we near 9AM. There is lots of rain in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +5C now in full sunshine as we near 10AM


----------



## SINC

Wind chill at -7° and more snow on the way this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+2C as a nice setting sun is forming.


----------



## SINC

Now -6° and snowing heavily here.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with skies clouding over at 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain starting to fall. Heavy rainfall is in the forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Still snowing here.


----------



## CubaMark

Dr.G. said:


> +3C with a light rain starting to fall. Heavy rainfall is in the forecast for this afternoon.


What a difference a little bit of latitude makes, eh? We had snow overnight - the last few flakes just finished falling.


----------



## SINC

-12° and snowfall most of the day and again on the coming weekend. Son Greg in Lower Sackville sent a video about an hour ago of very heavy snow in their area.


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> What a difference a little bit of latitude makes, eh? We had snow overnight - the last few flakes just finished falling.


We had a bit of wet snow this morning, but the rain took it all away, along with +4C temps. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -12° and snowfall most of the day and again on the coming weekend. Son Greg in Lower Sackville sent a video about an hour ago of very heavy snow in their area.


Big flakes here in Lunenburg, NS, but it did not amount to much and is all gone. Greg only lives about 100km from me.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with some sunshine at just past 2PM. Turning into a nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with +5C temps, with more clouds rolling in but no precipitation is in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to +2C with clearing skies. A quiet evening.


----------



## SINC

-6° on the way to 1° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C and very sunny at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Cool at -8° with a wind chill of -13° and a high of 1°. We had more snow last night and there is more in the forecast for month end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +5C temps. However, there is a forecast for a few inches of snow for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Now -4° with a high of 5° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a light snow falling.


----------



## SINC

Winter is not giving up with more snow in the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with a light rain falling now to wash away all of the snow we received today.


----------



## SINC

3° and headed up to 8° today, then four straight days of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at just past 9AM. Should be a quiet day today, with some sun and +10C temps in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Yuk!


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +9C temps as we near 3PM. A quiet and pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies with +1C temps at 5AM. Should be a nice sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

A bit of a depressing week ahead for us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny, with no wind and an amazing +10C temp as we approach 10AM.


----------



## SINC

It is snowing and blowing with the wind chill at -19° out there. Some spring this is.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It is snowing and blowing with the wind chill at -19° out there. Some spring this is.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and +10C as we near 7PM


----------



## SINC

Still -12° with wind chill at -19° and more snow on the way.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It is snowing and blowing with the wind chill at -19° out there. Some spring this is.



Definitely _*NOT*_ a place I would live in, and one of the main reasons my cousin left there years ago to come to the generally milder weather of the general Greater Victoria area.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely _*NOT*_ a place I would live in, and one of the main reasons my cousin left there years ago to come to the generally milder weather of the general Greater Victoria area.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


We left St. John's, NL to come to Lunenburg, NS because we get about 1/4 the snow here and a real Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible. Going to be another sunny day.


----------



## SINC

Winter refuses to lessen its grip on us here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +9C temps at just before 4PM. Just returned from a drive around the coastline with my wife. We did not get out of the car, but just enjoyed the time out of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with some wet snow and rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## SINC

Winter continues with a wind chill of -13° and two more days of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +4C temps and the forecast for some wet snow or rain for later in the day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Wid chill at -16° as winter continues in the spring all week long.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C and cloudy at just past 11AM. All of the snow from this morning has now melted away.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C temps with a bit of sunshine breaking through the cloud cover.


----------



## SINC

-10° with a heavy snowfall warning for 20 cm tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C at 8PM. A quiet night is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -10° with a heavy snowfall warning for 20 cm tonight.


XX)

Add cold to this and you are back to January. Stay safe, mon ami.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ab-50_metric_e.html


----------



## SINC

-20° wind chill and a snow warning to boot, welcome to spring.


----------



## SINC

Yet another miscue by Environment Canada as we got only about an inch of snow and the warning is lifted. That is not to say spring has sprung as winter temps continue to hold us hostage.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yet another miscue by Environment Canada as we got only about an inch of snow and the warning is lifted. That is not to say spring has sprung as winter temps continue to hold us hostage.


A bit of luck has come you way, mon ami. Still, those cold temps until this weekend cannot be pleasant, even with the sunshine. Bonne chance.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +5C temps as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C temps at 7PM


----------



## SINC

It just will not let go.


----------



## SINC

Welcome to January in April.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C temps, going up to +5C temps, with a light rain falling. The same forecast is upon us for tomorrow, just with +7C temps. Hopefully, we shall not see any snow until next December.


----------



## SINC

It just keeps dropping, now getting near -30° wind chill out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> It just keeps dropping, now getting near -30° wind chill out there.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> It just keeps dropping, now getting near -30° wind chill out there.



The forecast for our area is now calling for continued rain with cold air from the north and a good chance of hail storms.

And it seems that the forecast was not an April fools joke!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C temps with the rain stopping. A quiet afternoon


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...sy1L-q1hmX_aE4RbSDWMM2LJJiIWl7LV_LuK_MbUXGnpo

Hoping for some clear skies on the 7th. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps hit a high of +8C this afternoon, and are now down to 6.5C at just past 7PM. Time to take the snow tires off.


----------



## SINC

Another night with temps dropping to -20° without wind chill. Unbelievable.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a light rain falling.


----------



## SINC

-22° wind chill with snow on three of the next five days.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and breezy +7C at just past 5AM


----------



## SINC

Not quite so balmy here with the wind chill at -27° and snow to boot.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It’s cold, but it’s not THAT cold. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> It’s cold, but it’s not THAT cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe you need to check the local temperatures earlier in the day...???



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strong winds with +6C temps and some horizontal rain as we near 4PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Maybe you need to check the local temperatures earlier in the day...???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======



Maybe. But -22 to -14 a few hours later is a pretty big jump.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> Maybe. But -22 to -14 a few hours later is a pretty big jump.


It was -25° here two hours earlier at 4:00 a.m. Try using Environment Canada who have a weather station right in Blatchford Field and Villeneuve and we are right in the middle between them. Also we have nothing to shelter us to the west like Sherwood Park does in the city of Edmonton which is always warmer than us.

You perhaps have not noticed that the International airport station is routinely 10 degrees colder than Edmonton city temp also taken at Blatchford.

But then again I guess your phone app is better than our desktop feeds direct from EC.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C temps with strong wind gusts as we approach 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with winds gusting over 90km/h at 10PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still +6C with strong wind gusts, but at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## SINC

A wee bit warmer but with normal highs at this time of year +8°, we are in a deep freeze still.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C temps with a light rain falling. At least the winds have died down a bit.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy +9C at just past 5PM. No wind or rain at long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C as we near 11PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

The snow and the painfully slow arrival of spring continue.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +4C temps. A rather dreary day.


----------



## SINC

Getting colder as the day goes on.


----------



## SINC

The sun is shining brightly on the snow as it falls and we warmed up one degree to -12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with +8C temps at 1PM. Turning into a fine day.


----------



## SINC

Still chilly with more snow ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

The clouds have now rolled in with +4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +3C. Just had the dogs out back and they started to go nuts. Seems that there were two deer on the street outside of the gate.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy +1C this morning, with deer quietly roaming about the neighborhood.


----------



## SINC

Winter's grip continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +7C temps. The tulips we planted in the Fall are really starting to show themselves. They are about three inches high now.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet +3C at just past 5AM.


----------



## SINC

With more snow today, winter continues.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and +8C this morning. I am getting my snow tires taken off tomorrow in that our daytime temps are now usually over +7C. I hope NOT to see any more snow until late December.


----------



## SINC

Our new normal, colder as the day wears on.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C at just about 2PM. The full sunshine has enough warmth in it to allow me to sit outside in just shorts and a tee shirt.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +12C with full sunshine at just past 4PM. There are clumps of grass growing in my back garden. Won't be long before I shall have to gas up the lawn mower. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Up to +12C with full sunshine at just past 4PM. There are clumps of grass growing in my back garden. Won't be long before I shall have to gas up the lawn mower. We shall see.



Man, it’s like we’re living on different planets. Still lots of winter to go here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Man, it’s like we’re living on different planets. Still lots of winter to go here.


Sorry to hear this, Frank. Stay warm and safe. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with +3C temps and a beautiful nearly full moon high in the southern sky.


----------



## SINC

Some moderation at -3° with a high of 4° today in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C temps in full morning sunshine. Should be a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +10C now in full sunshine. My tulips are really liking this warmth.


----------



## SINC

0° blue skies and sunny.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds with +10C temps.


----------



## SINC

-1° with a high of 4° today before we suffer another FAM on Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a bright full moon, with +2C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> -1° with a high of 4° today before we suffer another FAM on Saturday.


Don, what is an FAM? "Frigid Air Mass"?


----------



## SINC

Frigid Arctic Mass, although depending on just how cold it becomes, I have heard that first word changed to a more suitable F word many times.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Frigid Arctic Mass, although depending on just how cold it becomes, I have heard that first word changed to a more suitable F word many times.




My wife, who has lived in both Edmonton and Calgary, told me that this, sadly, is not a rare event in springtime.


----------



## SINC

-4° with the winds light, but still at -9° wind chill. Although it melts now in the direct sunlight, it still feels very cold out there, not at all springlike yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C in full sunshine as we near 1PM.


----------



## SINC

-2° with the wind chill at -7° with clear skies.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now with +10C temps. Still, a nice quiet day.


----------



## SINC

We made it to 1° in the sunshine, but the wind is still very cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> We made it to 1° in the sunshine, but the wind is still very cold.


Do you have any snow left?


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Do you have any snow left?


Yep, over two feet of it still on my lawn and on the rooftops which adds to the cold of the wind, as seen in the two shots below.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Yep, over two feet of it still on my lawn and on the rooftops which adds to the cold of the wind, as seen in the two shots below.


:--(

Wow!! For some reason I thought it would be all gone with just patches on the lawns that don't get much sunshine. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C as we approach 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with some sun at just past 11AM


----------



## SINC

0° with wind chill of -6° and a high of 9° today. If the wind does not die down, it will be a chilly day out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with +8C temps as we creep towards 5PM. Lots of wind and rain are in the forecast for overnight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with some rain and strong winds on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

+5C with the rain finally stopping to fall …………. but we still have strong wind gusts of 90km/h coming in from the southeast.


----------



## SINC

Now 3° with more snow furries in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with clouds zooming up in the sky due to strong wind gusts of 75km/h


----------



## SINC

Now just 1‚ here with winds about half the speed of yours. Greg says same thing in Lower Sackville.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Now just 1‚ here with winds about half the speed of yours. Greg says same thing in Lower Sackville.


Wild weather all over Nova Scotia. The sun just came out with temps just over +8C but the wind gusts are getting even stronger.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-weather-snow-rain-friday-1.5529029


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C now but the winds have picked up once again and it has started to rain as we approach 3PM


----------



## SINC

A return to much colder temps again with the wind chill at -11° and more snow in the next few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +5C temps. A quiet day compared to yesterday.


----------



## SINC

While the temperature has risen slightly the wind chill is at -12° with a 60% chance of snow again today.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C temps with a bit of sun at 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

The skies are clearing with +4C temps at 5AM. Should be a nice sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Winds gusting to 31 kph give us a wind chill of -11° ith yet more snow today. Winter lingers.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +7C temps. We shall not venture outside of our property, but it shall be a nice day to sit outside and enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Another very cool day and more snow, but we shall zoom into spring later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and very sunny. I was sitting out on my deck with some freshly brewed coffee. A fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +11C temps. My wife and I shall be going out for a car ride to get outside but to maintain social distancing.


----------



## Dr.G.

+10C and sunny still at 6PM. My wife and I were sitting out on our deck, sipping wine, while a small leg of lamb is in the oven. It shall be just the two of us, but that is OK today, given the circumstances.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +4C temps. Lots of rain and wind are in the forecast for this evening. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

-13° wind chill as winter hangs on and on.


----------



## Dr.G.

+7C with a light rain falling at just past 10AM. A dull and quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

+11C with the rain having stopped (for now), but the winds have picked up with gusts up to 70km/h out of the southwest.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sunshine and warmth yesterday are helping the early Spring flowers bloom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very strong wind gusts with pouring rain and +9C temps.


----------



## SINC

Now 0° with more snow today and tomorrow and then some nice temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

+9C with the rain and strong winds finally stopping. What a night!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy but balmy 13C, with no wind or rain.


----------



## SINC

1° with snow both today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 1° with snow both today and tomorrow.


 You have had your fill of snow this year. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +16C temps at 2PM. Outside working in the garden in a tee shirt and shorts


----------



## SINC

6° here now with scattered showers and snow tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+6 currently which is a heck of a lot better than what it’s been.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just over 14C with a nice sunset forming at just past 7PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C with clear skies and lots of stars visible.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C temps with a light rain falling.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-1C currently with a high of +2C this afternoon. A possibility of some light snow later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -1C currently with a high of +2C this afternoon. A possibility of some light snow later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/archives/the-sec...PXDAvfNP9vJepSSVoDFk3qZDC2QDixld5gbUTjWR3Bejc

I remember it well. Luckily, we had a wood stove and lots of wood.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with a bit of rain falling.


----------



## SINC

While improving, the wind is still feeling very cold and not at all like spring, Our motor home is still frozen in ice in mid April when it is normally been open and used for tow seeks by now. That will not happen until May at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a touch of frost on the lawns.


----------



## SINC

-5° with ore snow on the way today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +5C temps at just past 9AM. Gone is the frost and my tulips are loving this sunshine and warmth.


----------



## SINC

Well this is better with clear skies, bright sun and -3°, although the wind chill is still at -8°. we're headed north to 9° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +9C temps and breezy just past noon.


----------



## Big Ragu

Had a crazy lake affect blizzard at 4-5pm could hardly see across the road.... but snow will be all gone by midday tomorrow .:lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with cloudy skies at 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with crystal clear skies and lots of stars visible in the moonless sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now at just past 8AM with +4C temps.


----------



## SINC

6° with rain today and tomorrow which will melt a lot of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Winds have shifted so we are up to +8C in full sunshine


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +9C temps at 4PM, yet very breezy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+7C and overcast, heading into double digits next week.


----------



## SINC

9° and the snow is melting rapidly now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +7C and overcast, heading into double digits next week.





SINC said:


> 9° and the snow is melting rapidly now.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Good to hear.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +8C temps at just past 5PM. A nice sunset is slowly forming as clouds are drifting in from the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +4C temps as we near 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with some rain in the forecast for later today


----------



## SINC

Hopefully our final snowfall of the season today and then wham, spring hits all at once.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +5C temps and some rain in the forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a light rain starting to fall as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Iceberg season is again putting on a show just outside of St. Johm's, NL

In the past, when I was living in St. John's, I saw icebergs that were bigger than the Parliament Building complex.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with +6C temps at 9AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+3C at 8:00 am on our way to a high of 13C today and double digits all week. Spring is here!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +3C at 8:00 am on our way to a high of 13C today and double digits all week. Spring is here!


:clap::clap::clap::clap: You folks deserve a bit of Spring after the winter you all went though. Bonne chance, mon ami.

+9C and very sunny but also very windy. I am hoping that all of our tulips will reveal their colors by May 1st. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds have died down somewhat and I was able to sit outside in a tee shirt and shorts talking with my son who lives in St. John's, NL ………… where they are in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## SINC

Now 13° but a steady breeze makes it feel colder. Over half our snow is now gone and should be all gone by week's end.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with +10C temps. I should have mowed the lawn this afternoon, but I wanted to enjoy the quiet and sunshine.


----------



## SINC

Woo hoo, spring has arrived! Now if only we could go out and enjoy it.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Woo hoo, spring has arrived! Now if only we could go out and enjoy it.



WOW!!!
A week of mainly sunny days with temperatures in the teens. 

Maybe that's to help May prepare for better weather and temperatures. Better late than never...




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C at just past 5PM. Dandilions are starting to show their yellow heads, but I leave them for the bees in early Spring.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +11C temps. Should be a nice Spring day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+18C and sunny at 2:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## SINC

19°, sunny, very windy at 1:47 pm in St. Albert.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +18C and sunny at 2:00 in the afternoon.





SINC said:


> 19°, sunny, very windy at 1:47 pm in St. Albert.


 Say goodbye to Winter and hello to Summer. :clap:

Very windy with +13C temps and lots of sunshine here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Still 17° just after 7:00 pm. and the neighbourhood has come alive today. Have not seen this many people out and about since last summer. All are social distancing and chatting with people we have not seen since last fall from about 10 feet apart. It will become harder and harder to remain at home as spring turns to summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C temps with the overnight rain finally having stopped. My four dogs ALL hate going out in the rain.


----------



## SINC

A lovely week ahead for us.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> A lovely week ahead for us.



Finally, that looks like your weather is actually and maybe finally getting better and actually fit for humans. 




- Patrick
======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy and 15C at just past 5PM. Dandilions are starting to show their yellow heads, but I leave them for the bees in early Spring.



This year, Thursday, April 23 is _*St. George's Day*_ 2020 which is supposed to be the best day for picking Dandelions. 

Especially good for dandelion wine apparently!!!

Dandelions have been in close to full bloom in our area for some weeks now, but are very prolific and lush right now. 





- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Hmmm, not a weed (or Dandelion) in sight in our area as of yet.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Hmmm, not a weed (or Dandelion) in sight in our area as of yet.



I would think that the ice Worms are only just managing to crawl back into the ground around your place. Or do they crawl out of the ground at this time of year???





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> This year, Thursday, April 23 is _*St. George's Day*_ 2020 which is supposed to be the best day for picking Dandelions.
> 
> Especially good for dandelion wine apparently!!!
> 
> Dandelions have been in close to full bloom in our area for some weeks now, but are very prolific and lush right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


I need to mow the lawn soon, but I leave dandelions as long as possible for the bees first real meal of the year.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to 14° in the sunshine today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C, but there is a strong breeze which makes it seem cooler.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 8° with a high of 15° today.


----------



## SINC

Now 14° but with a 30 kph wind it feels chilly out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 10C temps, but with strong wind gusts off of the Atlantic Ocean there is a chill in the air.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning with a sunny high of 15°.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> I need to mow the lawn soon, but *I leave dandelions as long as possible for the bees first real meal of the year.*



+1!!!

I'll bet they really appreciate them as well.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> +1!!!
> 
> I'll bet they really appreciate them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


They do, along with milkweed for the butterfly population.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +5C temps at 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and up to 14C at just past 11AM. Should be a fine Spring day.


----------



## SINC

We've got a good one going for us today!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently +17C which is about as high as it’s going to get today. A pleasant spring day for doing yard work.


----------



## SINC

Cloud cover here has ended any warmth this afternoon. Colder than a well digger's arse with the wind all afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 15C in full sunshine this afternoon. 

A Crescent Moon and Venus. The appropriate end to a beautiful spring day.


----------



## SINC

Morning all, today on SAP the trouble with hand sanitizer, a video on how to make microwave potato chips and a social distancing expert.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning all, today on SAP the trouble with hand sanitizer, a video on how to make microwave potato chips and a social distancing expert.


Quite the "expert", Don. 

Care for some morning coffee and a nice view?


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 6C temps as we near 9AM. Should be another day to work out the garden weeding.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently +17C which is about as high as it’s going to get today. A pleasant spring day for doing yard work.


https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...-of-sherwood-park/ar-BB13cvjO?ocid=spartanntp

Near where you live?


----------



## SINC

Just 4° on the back deck this morning with a high forecast of 15° today, but the wind continues to blow (all night too) which makes it feel much colder.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny at just past noon. Going out to continue weeding in my tomato plot after lunch.


----------



## SINC

9° under scattered could with th wind howling. Maple trees are leafless but moving upper main trunks are swaying 12 inches in strong winds. Not pleasant out there at all.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny with no wind to speak of. Our maple trees are starting to have buds showing.


----------



## pm-r

> Our maple trees are starting to have buds showing.



Wow... Our maple trees started their buds several weeks ago, bulged and sprayed their yellow pollen all over the front decks and everything, and are now in full leaf.

And no, we don't do any sap tapping for maple syrup, but some local farms in Maple Bay (appropriate named place!!!) and Cowichan area do.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Wow... Our maple trees started their buds several weeks ago, bulged and sprayed their yellow pollen all over the front decks and everything, and are now in full leaf.
> 
> And no, we don't do any sap tapping for maple syrup, but some local farms in Maple Bay (appropriate named place!!!) and Cowichan area do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Keep in mind that you are in Lotus Land. Still, people were mowing their lawns today. I was busy weeding. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/cana...-of-sherwood-park/ar-BB13cvjO?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> Near where you live?



Yikes! That’s just a few km away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Yikes! That’s just a few km away.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with lots of rain in the forecast for early tomorrow morning, and throughout the day.


----------



## Bigmac02

I imagine better in Vancouver. 4 degree right now it Toronto .


----------



## SINC

Mercifully the steady gusty winds of the past three days have calmed. A warm week ahead with highs at or near 20°.


----------



## SINC

7° with rain and a high of 19° today.


----------



## SINC

6° and wet out there with off and on rain since late yesterday afternoon with a high of 17° today.


----------



## SINC

Nothing to complain about the week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 12C temps as we approach 5PM. BBQ weather is upon us.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 21° here now.


----------



## SINC

14° on the way up to 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we near 4PM. BBQ steak and salad are on the menu tonight.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

16C and overcast in Edmonton this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

7° this morning on the way to 18° in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C. A rather quiet and dull day.


----------



## SINC

We have gained a couple of degrees, now at 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Light rain with 12C temps at nearly 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain falling as we near 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 10C outside. Luckily, we did not lose power overnight during that wild rain storm. Lots or wind and rain.


----------



## SINC

Now 5° with a high of 19° today, then rain for the next two days in a row. Just what Alberta does not need with all the flooding across the province.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 15C with a light drizzle at just past noon.


----------



## SINC

Warming up quickly today.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy as we near 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C. A fine day for gardening shall be upon us this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Partial cloud with rain today and tomorrow, now 10° and going up to 19° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 15C temps as we near 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 17C temps at just past 4PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

18C and sunny at 1 pm with rain forecast for later this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with rain clouds now over us, with rain on the way in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with a light rain starting to fall at 10AM


----------



## SINC

Our temperatures plunged by 12° in less than an hour and a weather advisory has now been issued,


----------



## SINC

A cool wet start to the day at 4° with rain and a high of 10°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy morning with 8C temps. A clear view of Nova Scotia from the ISS yesterday, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the fog once again rolling in off of the Atlantic at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 8C as we near 7PM ………………. and still very foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 8C temps. Another dull morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

still cloudy with 12C temps. still a dull day.


----------



## SINC

8° this morning and a high of 20° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 14C. A fine day so far.


----------



## SINC

Sunny and 14° with high winds developing this afternoon and a high of 20°,


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 16C temps, but that will most likely be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain starting to fall as we inch towards 5AM. Going to be a day of rain I fear. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Overcast, hiding the moon, now at 13° with a high of just 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A heavier rain is falling now with 7C temps. A good day to stay inside and self isolate.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies and a beautiful full moon slowly setting in the southwestern sky this morning.


----------



## SINC

9° with light rain this morning on the way up to 14°. Then a cool weekend with single-digit highs both days.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 16C in sunshine this afternoon, making it a perfect day to weed and mow the lawn.


----------



## SINC

We got up to 13°, much warmer than the next few days in the single digits ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with skies clouding over as we approach 9PM


----------



## pm-r

We got into the 22C - 24C temps for most of the local areas around our place today. 

Actually a hint of summer!!!




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with skies getting cloudy as rain is in the forecast for dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C with a light rain starting to fall. I fear that it will be a rain event all day. Lucky I was able to mow the lawn yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SINC

6° with rain and a high of 12°.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a heavy rain falling as we approach noon.


----------



## SINC

A cool, crisp, sunny morn and a good week ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain, strong wind gusts and 9C temps at 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of blue skies and even some sun with 13C temps at 3PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° with a very strong cold wind out of the north that makes it feel very cold out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 8C with strong wind gusts and rain clouds returning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The winds are still gusting up to 65km/h, but the sun is now out and the temps are up to 9C. Parts of NS and NB got snow overnight, but we here on the Southern Shore of NS only got strong wind gusts and lots of rain.


----------



## SINC

Brrr, a chilly morning at just 2° with a high of 9° and more rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 9C and still very windy as we near 4PM. Very cloudy so no sun this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

Just 3° here with a brisk wind and it is damn cold!


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy wit 8C temps and strong wind gusts.


----------



## SINC

Just 4° on the back deck. Like winter again.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Just 4° on the back deck. Like winter again.



At least no snow!!!

We enjoyed a very nice Mother's Day special steak and oyster dinner on our deck under clear blue sky and 23C.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly 5C with clear skies and the winds have finally died down to a normal gusting strength.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with a nice moon and clear skies in the eastern sky as we near 5AM.


----------



## SINC

4° with more rain today and a high of 9°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 9C temps at only 830AM. It should be another good day to work out in the garden. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Our deck thermometer has now fallen to 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Our deck thermometer has now fallen to 1°.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to 16C in full sunshine. I spent the afternoon in shorts and a tee shirt finishing the weeding in my tomato plot. I have 8 tomato plants that I started from seed. I shall put then outside in about a month. Started to spread Epsom Salts on this plot to allow the rain to carry it down to where the roots will use this magnesium.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 14C temps at 5PM. A fine day from start to finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C temps with a steady rain starting to fall as we near 5AM.


----------



## SINC

Same here at 7° with a high of 15° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine is breaking through the cloud cover with 14C temps as we near noon.


----------



## SINC

6° on the way to 18° in the sunshine today.


----------



## SINC

Just 1° now with a revised high of 16° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 8C temps. A quiet and dull morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 10C temps as we head for 7PM ……………. and a BBQ out on the deck.


----------



## SINC

A weekend of rain ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with clear skies as we near 10PM


----------



## SINC

Now 10° with a sunny high of just 13° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 11C temps at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very sunny and VERY windy at 1PM


----------



## SINC

5° and a very strong and cold north wind that makes it feel like freezing.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 5° and a very strong and cold north wind that makes it feel like freezing.



YUK...!!! 

St. Albert, AB
Thursday 12:00 p.m.
Light rain showers windy
_*6C Real Feel 2C*_

A good breeze blew all our overcast away this morning, and we now have scattered sunshine and 15C but it feels much cooler.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and still very sunny, but also very windy at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies at 9PM. The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C with clear skies and a nice half moon in the eastern sky.


----------



## SINC

Same 5° here this morning with a high today of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 4PM. A good afternoon to work in the garden.


----------



## SINC

11° this orning and we will double that to 22° for a high today.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 11° this orning and we will double that to 22° for a high today.



That should be a nice change compared to the almost freezing Temperatures you have had lately.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and sunny as we near 5PM. Good BBQ weather.


----------



## SINC

A nice afternoon at 22°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 11C at 6PM with the BBQ started.


----------



## SINC

Now 23° with rain tomorrow and most every day until next weekend.


----------



## SINC

13° on the way to 21° with rain most of the coming week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 9C at just past 8AM. Should be a great gardening day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 18C temps as we near 7PM. A fine day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

21C with mostly sun on what has turned into a fine Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C at 5AM. Should be a nice sunny day this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

10° on the way to 20° in the rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy at 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Now 8° with periods of light rain expected to continue most of the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very sunny as we approach 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 6C temps at 5AM. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

9° on the way to 19° then cooler temps for the rest of the week with rain daily.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 16C temps as we near noon


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 14C temps


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 8C temps at just past 10PM


----------



## SINC

9° with showers and a high of 17° today.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very sunny this morning. Should be a good day to again work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

A couple of cool, wet days ahead until sprig returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny and breezy with 17C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

A clear view of the Maritimes from the ISS this afternoon. You can see where the snow is still on the ground in the Cape Breton Highlands! Sunny, breezy and 17C was our high an hour or so ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C temps as we near 10PM . The end of a fine day.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with very clear skies and a sun that is just about to start rising.


----------



## SINC

Just 7° with steady rain to continue for the next two days with highs of just 8° both days.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with sunny skies. We might hit 20C either today or tomorrow, according to the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

26C in the forecast for Saturday?!?! Must be a misprint


----------



## SINC

Cool and very wet as the rain continues to pour down. Supposed to get 20 to 30 mm and another 15 mm tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a record high 21C temp at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and breezy at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A very mild10C at just past 5AM. Should be a warm and sunny day. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

4° with a high of 7° and this steady rain continues today and tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 26C temps, a record for this day here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

VERY rare for this time of year here in Nova Scotia. This is as of 2PM 

Hot spot in Canada: 27.4 °C Bedford Range, NS
Cold spot in Canada: -10.7 °C Thomsen River, NT


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+4C currently but supposed to get to 21C by Sunday. We even had a bit of snow this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> +4C currently but supposed to get to 21C by Sunday. We even had a bit of snow this morning.


Snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

Our high for the day was a sunny 28C at about 3PM. Just over 26C in full sunshine as we near 6PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Our high for the day was a sunny 28C at about 3PM. Just over 26C in full sunshine as we near 6PM



28C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 28C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, we set a record for the temp on that day here yesterday. :love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently a mild 8C. A beautiful sunrise is forming in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny 13C at just past 9AM. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## SINC

3° and cool with more rain for the third day in a row and getting up to 14°.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> 3° and cool with more rain for the third day in a row and getting up to 14°.


You folks have been getting a great deal of rain lately. We are in need of some here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 14C temps at just past 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

10° with a sunny high today of 21°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 9C temps at just past 9AM.


----------



## SINC

Bright sunshine and 11° at 8:30 a.m.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and breezy with 15C temps as we near 2PM. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we approach 6PM.


----------



## SINC

Now 22° and rain tomorrow at 21*.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 15C temps. A nice afternoon to mow the lawn once again.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 17° with rain on the way this evening and all day tomorrow and a high of just 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Got up to a sunny 17C with no ocean breeze, so I took a chance to mow my lawn in shorts and no tee shirt. It felt good to get some sun on my back even for a short period of time.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> 10° with a sunny high today of 21°.



Wow!!! You mean the cold wind and rain actually took a break for a change??? You must be enjoying the day, finally.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Still sunny and 14C ………. a quiet evening. All of Nova Scotia is under a ban for any and all outdoor burning of any sort other than a BBQ. We are very dry and rain is not in the forecast until Saturday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and very foggy this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C now but still very foggy.


----------



## SINC

Overcast and 13° with a high today of 16°.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is now gone and we have some sun and clouds with a nice 20C temp outside this afternoon.


----------



## SINC

We've now dropped to 9° after light rain all morning, a brief bit of sunshine has appeared, but more rain is forecast for this afternoon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

14C and sunny right now, giving the crew a good chance to work on landscaping our back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, but a balmy 23C just after 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 14C as we approach 5AM. Some sun is in the forecast for later today. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## SINC

7° with rain and a high of 17°.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and sunny at just past 11AM. Should be a warm afternoon.


----------



## SINC

A cool, windy mostly overcast day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and up to 24C at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Just under 21C as we approach 11PM. A very balmy night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C this morning as we near 5AM.


----------



## SINC

8° on the way to 18° today before the rain returns.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still balmy with 20C temps. We will hopefully get some rain tomorrow night since the whole province needs moisture. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

Now just 5°, down from 8° an hour ago.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 22C and it is not even noon. I can't believe that with no rain these past two weeks I again have to mow the lawn. Such is Life.


----------



## SINC

Turned into a nice day here now as we approach noon.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

16C and sunny at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a bit of sunshine and very windy at just past 4PM here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at just past 9PM. This will be the first night this year when multiple windows will be left open all night.


----------



## SINC

14° with a high of 19° and more rain today.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C here as well at 5AM, with warmer temps on the way and hopefully some much needed rain tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 19C as we approach 9AM. Going to be another warm day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A friend took a nice pic on the sunrise outside of Lunenburg, NS this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 20C at just past 4PM. Hopefully, rain is on the way soon. We need it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with 14C temps at just past 9PM. Hopefully, by this time tomorrow we shall get some rain. We shall see.


----------



## SINC

14° with mixed sun and cloud and a warm day with a high of 27°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C with some rain, hopefully, coming sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with 21C temps as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C at just past 7PM with just a drizzle of rain early this evening ……………. but no real rain, which we need.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and quiet 10C this morning.


----------



## SINC

19° with a high of 23° and rain most of the coming week.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 21C at just past 1PM. I have been working in the garden for the past few hours.


----------



## SINC

23° feels lie 26° with severe wind warnings for us this evening and over night.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with a nice setting sun forming in the western horizon at 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with 11C temps at 5AM. Should be a nice way to start the month of June. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and sunny at 11AM. A fine way to start off the month of June.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C at just past 9PM. A quiet night.


----------



## SINC

16° dropping to 8° with rain overnight on four of the next seven days.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps as we await the sun to rise here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

12° and scattered rain on the way to 20°.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 16C …………….. a quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 16C but cloudy now at just past 5PM. Hopefully, we shall get some of the forecasted rain tomorrow. We need it in all of Nova Scotia.


----------



## SINC

20°, near our high of 21° with rain overnight and again on Wed. and Thurs.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a nice sunset starting to form at 8PM


----------



## SINC

That big rain we ar supposed to get tonight is moving in mile by mile.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with some much needed rain headed our way here in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise is forming here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## SINC

11° on the way to 16° with light rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

11C here as well and some much needed rain is finally falling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 11C but very foggy right now here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## SINC

Looks like our rain is here to stay for the week.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Looks like our rain is here to stay for the week.



Not exactly overly warm either.

But June in this area has been rather cool for the last few years and nowhere near the warm summer days of summer that I recall of years ago.

Has Alberta been the same???




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with the fog lifting. Better weather with sun and 20C temps are in the forecast for tomorrow and Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

14C at 7 pm with temperatures in the teens for the next week at least. More moisture coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 10C temps at 5AM here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy with 21C temps at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful 20C at 830PM. Had a nice BBQ and was able to eat out on the back deck watching the sun slowly set in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 17C at 10PM with a nice full moon rising in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with lots of robins to be heard through the open windows in my bedroom.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 18C temps at just past 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and breezy with 20C temps at just past 5PM. Sadly, if the skies do not clear we shall not be able to see the lunar eclipse this evening here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 12C temps at just past 5AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and raining. A dull day as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and the fog has returned.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and still foggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies with 15C temps and some rain in the forecast for later today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still 15C with a light rain starting to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a strong breeze and a bit of sunshine at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with 11C temps as we inch towards 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 12C. A quiet morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It was a very rainy weekend. Currently 6C with a high today of 16C. At least the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps. A fine day to transplant my tomato plants which I grew from seed back in late April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now, but with 21C temps it is still nice outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a beautiful sunset forming as we near 9PM


----------



## SINC

Sun going down here slowly at 7pm but will remain light until after 10pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Sun going down here slowly at 7pm but will remain light until after 10pm.


:love2::love2:

Have a good night, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Sun going down here slowly at 7pm but will remain light until after 10pm.



And I'll bet you will be sound asleep well before then!!! 

I know I will be. 


I even get a ride up to our bedroom on the stair-lifts we had installed when I was in hospital in February. They have been a real asset.

Because we have a landing on the stairway, they suggested it would be best and cheaper to install one stairlift on each of the two rises. I just have to transfer from one stairlift to the other on the landing to complete the trip going up or down. Well worth the money and they weren't super expensive.

Take care.



- Patrick
======


----------



## SINC

Pic my hospital window at 11:00 pm.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Pic my hospital window at 11:00 pm.


A nice view, Don. Feel better soon, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up early to the sounds of robins outside our bedroom window. They are LOUD at pre-dawn hours. Clear skies and 9C temps.


----------



## SINC

Morning Marc. Another bad night as fancy new machine failed about 2:40 am awoke to very low oxygen levels and 20 minutes of hard coughing. Took til nearly 4:00 to solve issue and stabilize me. Hope my guenni pig part is done for today.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Another bad night as fancy new machine failed about 2:40 am awoke to very low oxygen levels and 20 minutes of hard coughing. Took til nearly 4:00 to solve issue and stabilize me. Hope my guenni pig part is done for today.


 Sorry to hear this news, Don. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Another bad night as fancy new machine failed about 2:40 am awoke to very low oxygen levels and 20 minutes of hard coughing. Took til nearly 4:00 to solve issue and stabilize me. Hope my guenni pig part is done for today.



I was wondering why we hadn’t heard from you in a while. Hope you feel better soon, Don.


----------



## SINC

Freddie_Biff said:


> I was wondering why we hadn’t heard from you in a while. Hope you feel better soon, Don.


Thanks Frank, appreciate it!


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Morning Marc. Another bad night as fancy new machine failed about 2:40 am awoke to very low oxygen levels and 20 minutes of hard coughing. Took til nearly 4:00 to solve issue and stabilize me. Hope my guenni pig part is done for today.


Gee, I didn't know Apple was into that type of hospital equipment and doing beta testing. 

Lucky that you had the genius techs available on staff to fix the problem even if it did take almost 2 hours. That is a long time and can be very uncomfortable when one is low on Oxygen throughout one's body and blood system.




- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I was wondering why we hadn’t heard from you in a while. Hope you feel better soon, Don.





SINC said:


> Thanks Frank, appreciate it!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy skies and 19C at just past 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy skies with 16C temps at just past 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

11C with a beautiful sunset just finished.


----------



## SINC

Still bright sun here not dark for over 3.5 hours.


----------



## SINC

Sun hs set but still illuminates the sky above as I watch the clouds drift by at 13°.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice moon in the southern sky with clear skies and 8C temps at nearly 5AM.


----------



## SINC

Full sunlight and 7° this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Full sunlight and 7° this morning.


:clap::clap:

Same here but with 11C temps …………. but we are three hours ahead of you.


----------



## pm-r

SINC said:


> Full sunlight and 7° this morning.



Nice to be warm and comfortable in bed I'm sure, and do you have a nice view from your bed???

I hope you are feeling better this morning, and your machine kept working properly throughout the night.

I guess you've had your morning medications and probably finished a nice breakfast, if you are feeling at all hungry.

All the best to you.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and breezy with 15C temps. Got my tomato holes dug in their plot, but it is too breezy to plant them outside just yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C as we near 6PM. BBQ weather and there is something about to go on the BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with clear skies at 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 10C temps. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with 17C temps as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and cloudy with some overnight rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and still cloudy at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 13C temps. A very quiet morning except for the sound of the fog horn in the Lunenburg harbor.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with the fog slowly lifting as we near 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy as we approach 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 13C at just past 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and foggy this morning at just past 5AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very foggy but with 18C temps as we near 10AM. A strange morning, weather-wise


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 21C temps. A quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C as we near 10PM. Some rain is in the forecast for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and foggy as 5AM approaches.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 17C at just past 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with 19C temps as we near 4PM. I got all of my 8 tomato plants out in their plot today. I started these Scotia toms from seed in late April.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clearing skies with 13C temps at just past 5AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C as we near 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 9C at just past 4AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

11C and pleasant on our way up to a high of 19C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 23C temps at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 13C temps at 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 8C temps and a nice crescent moon in the eastern sky


----------



## Dr.G.

"Hot day in July" ..................... wait, it is still only mid-June.

Special weather statement in effect for: 
Lunenburg County
The hottest weather of the season so far is expected.

Time span: Thursday and Friday, possibly Saturday.

Maximum Temperature Thursday: 30 to 32 degrees Celsius (Humidex 36)
Minimum Temperature Thursday night: 17 to 19 degrees Celsius
Maximum Temperature Friday: 33 degrees Celsius (Humidex 38)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...LWSo24J8qSvx5qSRnj1ikCXnZgOU1RjDAv6OFAuXRpplY


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> "Hot day in July" ..................... wait, it is still only mid-June.
> 
> Special weather statement in effect for:
> Lunenburg County
> The hottest weather of the season so far is expected.
> 
> Time span: Thursday and Friday, possibly Saturday.
> 
> Maximum Temperature Thursday: 30 to 32 degrees Celsius (Humidex 36)
> Minimum Temperature Thursday night: 17 to 19 degrees Celsius
> Maximum Temperature Friday: 33 degrees Celsius (Humidex 38)
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova...LWSo24J8qSvx5qSRnj1ikCXnZgOU1RjDAv6OFAuXRpplY



That’s some hot temperatures, Marc. Hope you like it hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> That’s some hot temperatures, Marc. Hope you like it hot.


I don't, but then again I like the heat more than I like the bitterly cold temps you folks get in AB in Jan/Feb. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 22C temps at just past 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!! 23C but breezy with full sunshine as we near 4PM

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...g0lOImbumhy4hxY4QFfjB9AwUn6fCkd6HpIYnzn70cFu0


----------



## Dr.G.

Already 13C and it is not even 5AM yet. It should be a hot and humid day here in this part of Nova Scotia. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps and it is not even noon yet. More to come.  

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 27C temps, a 31C humidex reading and a bit of a breeze off of the ocean as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 32C humidex reading at just past 6PM. Going to be a night when every window upstairs will be open.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice setting sun with 23C temps and a nice ocean breeze at 930PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 15C temps at just past 5AM. should be another hot day. we shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Yes, turning out to be another hot and dry day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 31C at just past1PM. Very sunny still, so it is too hot to work outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...peratures-of-2020-en-route-to-atlantic-canada

I am not cut out for this sort of heat and humidity …………. and I did spend 5 years in the State of Georgia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 27C with a bit of an ocean breeze as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 19C temp and a bit of an ocean breeze at 5AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 33C temps and only a bit of an ocean breeze at just about noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Teimps plunged to 22C at just past 9PM. An afternoon thunder storm helped to ease the temps and humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

What a difference a day makes. Temps have plunged even further, with 12C temps and fog.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog has lifted, but it is still cloudy with 16C temps.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> What a difference a day makes. Temps have plunged even further, with 12C temps and fog.





Dr.G. said:


> The fog has lifted, but it is still cloudy with 16C temps.



Rather coolish *Marc*, but have you noticed that you seem to be about the only one posting to this forum, especially since *Don* was unable to, and the only other person lately has been *Freddie_Biff*, and that was back on Jun 17th, 2020.

Anyway, just to keep you company, it's coolish with alternating cloudy and Sunny periods and a very light breeze.

So far, most of the damaging rains have stayed away which has helped from spoiling the local strawberry crops, but some warmer sunnier days would certainly help boost the strawberry crop. They are a bit smaller than usual this year, but still very sweet and juicy.

Maybe next month will leave this Juneuary weather behind and give us some decent summer weather.





- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Rather coolish *Marc*, but have you noticed that you seem to be about the only one posting to this forum, especially since *Don* was unable to, and the only other person lately has been *Freddie_Biff*, and that was back on Jun 17th, 2020.
> 
> Anyway, just to keep you company, it's coolish with alternating cloudy and Sunny periods and a very light breeze.
> 
> So far, most of the damaging rains have stayed away which has helped from spoiling the local strawberry crops, but some warmer sunnier days would certainly help boost the strawberry crop. They are a bit smaller than usual this year, but still very sweet and juicy.
> 
> Maybe next month will leave this Juneuary weather behind and give us some decent summer weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, Don and I used to joke about our exchanges of temps, especially in the winter months when he posted temps that would have frozen my eyeballs. He also felt it was a thread that stayed away from any politics. I shall miss his posts dearly, as I shall miss him. :-(


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I know was in the hospital a couple weeks ago. What happened?


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I know was in the hospital a couple weeks ago. What happened?


Just received this from Don's daughter, Crystal. 

"The worst one yet. My dad passed away at 9:15 this morning as peacefully as possible, with my mom, Matt and I by his side and Greg joining us with FaceTime. He needed the suffering to end. He fought so hard to stay here but it was just to hard to breathe. He was so tired and now he can rest. Our family thanks you all for the love and support. Please find a way to remember him on June 25th, his 76th birthday, with laughter. He'd want that. ❤🙏🏻"

Such sad news but at least now he is out of pain and suffering. The Shang shall never be the same without him ………….. nor the world. He was like the older brother I never had.

In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."

:--(


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Just received this from Don's daughter, Crystal.
> 
> "The worst one yet. My dad passed away at 9:15 this morning as peacefully as possible, with my mom, Matt and I by his side and Greg joining us with FaceTime. He needed the suffering to end. He fought so hard to stay here but it was just to hard to breathe. He was so tired and now he can rest. Our family thanks you all for the love and support. Please find a way to remember him on June 25th, his 76th birthday, with laughter. He'd want that. "
> 
> Such sad news but at least now he is out of pain and suffering. The Shang shall never be the same without him ………….. nor the world. He was like the older brother I never had.
> 
> In the words of William Wordsworth
> 
> "What though the radiance which was once so bright
> Be now for ever taken from my sight,
> Though nothing can bring back the hour
> Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;
> 
> We will grieve not, rather find
> Strength in what remains behind;
> In the primal sympathy
> Which having been must ever be."
> 
> :--(



Sorry to hear this. Rest In Peace, Don. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Sorry to hear this. Rest In Peace, Don.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, ehMacLand shall not be the same without him. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy this morning with 14C temps. I miss seeing Don's posting pic of the weather in St. Albert, AB ………….. I miss chatting with Don each day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Suddenly the sun burned off the fog and now it is very sunny with 22C temps at just past 1PM. My tomato plants are again thriving.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

28C in the sun today. She’s a warm one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 28C in the sun today. She’s a warm one.


XX)

Here in Lunenburg, NS it is 22C in full sunshine with a light ocean breeze at just past 4PM. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 16C at just past 5AM


----------



## Dr.G.

After an afternoon of sunshine and 22C temps, we are back to 18C and fog at 930PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Thundershowers this afternoon. Currently about 17C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Thundershowers this afternoon. Currently about 17C.


Thunderstorms are rare here in this part of Nova Scotia. I love to hear the rumble of thunder and the flash of lightening, but my dogs do NOT.

Currently foggy and 17C here in Lunenburg, NS this morning.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 26C temps and a slight ocean breeze at just past 2PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

23C and sunny today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 23C and sunny today.


Do you folks get much humidity with those sorts of temps?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Do you folks get much humidity with those sorts of temps?



Not like you guys in the Maritimes, but it did rain yesterday, so yeah, a little humidity.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Not like you guys in the Maritimes, but it did rain yesterday, so yeah, a little humidity.


All of NS needs rain ……………… maybe on Sunday. Currently, sunny and 27C in the shade in my front yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 20C this morning, with no needed rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 22C at 930PM. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, sunny, with 17C temps. Might get some much needed rain tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Rained last night, with more rain and a high of 16C forecast for today. Currently 12C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, very breezy with 22C temps. Hopefully, the forecasts for overnight rain will be accurate. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very, very foggy, but with some light rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C with a light rain falling (finally) as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...kmF1fgtkCeyTwlEQyAN3c5RXiS-2C6IyH8fQegxV5YUh0


----------



## Dr.G.

15C and very foggy at just past 5AM


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and cloudy at noon. Still no very needed rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with 17C temps at just past 8PM. Might get some thunder and rain at midnight if Environment Canada is to be believed. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy with 18C temps at 8AM. Seems like the name of the game each morning.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

14C and rain with more rain ahead.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is again rolling in with 22C temps at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 14C and rain with more rain ahead.


Send some of that rain this way. We truly need it. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Send some of that rain this way. We truly need it. Merci, mon ami.



I would if I could.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I would if I could.


Merci, mon ami.

18C with a light drizzle falling at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and very foggy as we approach 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun has burned away the fog with 26C temps as we near 2PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

26C would be nice. We’re at 16C with mostly rain for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 26C would be nice. We’re at 16C with mostly rain for the foreseeable future.


Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 20C as we near 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 21C temps at just past 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 21C temps and a nice ocean breeze at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy with 15C temps at just past 9AM. A quiet 4th of July.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 18C temps as we near 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C this morning. It was like this last night, making watching the lunar eclipse impossible.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally some light rain is falling with 15C temps at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

It slowly stopped raining an hour ago and now the sun is out with 17C temps. A good evening for a BBQ


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine and 16C temps at just past 8AM. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

17C and showers in the forecast again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps at just past noon. My tomato plants are loving this sort of weather.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...Ca2WAlRkYYKSjHTeQwu2kAOZHy8yizv8D5HT6VqNCKBtM

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 15C at just past 9AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and breezy 20C at just past 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Finally got some rain and now have 16C temps and a bit of wind.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and foggy at 8AM after a night of much needed rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a humid 26C at 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a nice sunset forming at 830PM


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and a bit of sun at just past 7AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 27C temps and no ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Amazing noctilucent clouds and comet NEOWISE photographed by Barry Burgess, last night in Northport, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice setting sun with clear skies and 20C temps as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very foggy at 9AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

19C on our way to 24C in the sun. Had a pleasant campfire in the backyard last night though the ground is still pretty wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 19C on our way to 24C in the sun. Had a pleasant campfire in the backyard last night though the ground is still pretty wet.


:clap::clap:

24C here and still very foggy as we near 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with pouring rain at 8PM


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and very still with some rain on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

The fog is slowly lifting with 22C temps. We did get some needed overnight rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with clear skies and a nice setting sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps already at just past 8AM. Going to be a hot day today here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise this morning just outside of Lunenburg, NS. I did not take this picture.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

19C and thunderstorming again.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice sunset at 9PM. Some light rain is in the forecast for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise with 21C temps and no breeze to speak of as we near 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a light rain falling at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 20C temps at 7PM. The rain has stopped but will be starting once again overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with a light rain falling. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

"St Swithin’s day if thou dost rain 
For forty days it will remain 
St Swithin’s day if thou be fair 
For forty days will rain na mair”

Today is St. Swithin's Day.

Cloudy with 19C temps at just past noon here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Freddie_Biff

21C and sunny at 8 pm. More rain in the forecast tomorrow. Better go cut the grass I suppose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 21C and sunny at 8 pm. More rain in the forecast tomorrow. Better go cut the grass I suppose.


:clap::clap: A wise decision. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 15C this morning, with lots of birds greeting the pre-dawn moments of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a bit of sun breaking through the cloud cover at 4PM. Should be a good day for a BBQ.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze as we near 1PM. A fine day to be outside in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada -- Hot spot in Nova Scotia: 16.3 °C Lunenburg. Rain will soon start to fall.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 23C temps and a slight ocean breeze. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to a high of 28C here in Lunenburg, NS. Not much of an ocean breeze right now, with 23C temps as we sit outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!! It is already sunny with 20C temps as we near 8AM.

According to Environment Canade --

Heat Warning in effect for: 
Lunenburg County
Very high temperatures and humidity are expected for much of Nova Scotia for the next several days.

Time span: today, Monday and Tuesday.

Maximum daytime temperatures: 28 to 32 degrees Celsius


----------



## Dr.G.

It is up now to 26C, but there is a gently ocean breeze and clouds have replaced the blue skies, so it is not as hot as forecast.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently 19C. Warm but showery today and for most of the rest of the week if the forecast is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to 21C with a nice breeze. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise with 18C temps at just past 7AM. Should be another warm day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with 24C temps at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada -- Hot spot in Canada: 32.4 °C CFB Greenwood, NS

Still very sunny and very breezy with 24C temps at just past 4PM here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 19C this morning, but all is quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with only a slight ocean breeze with 25C temps at 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 31C with the humidex at 1PM. Still very sunny which makes being outside even hotter.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 20C temps and a slight ocean breeze as we approach 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

After a hot afternoon, we are down to 21C as we near 10PM. Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a light rain falling. We can use the rain, just not the humidity, Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 23C at just past 6PM. More rain is on the way …………. and we need all that we can receive.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with distant thunder as we near 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a hot 27C temps at just past 1PM. I shall not complain, however, in that I heard that the humidex reading in Windsor, ON is 41 !!!!!!!!!!!!

Stay safe, Rp.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cooler 23C with a nice setting sun forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 16C this morning, with clear skies and a gentle breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and dry 27C in full sunshine and not much of an ocean breeze at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 24C as we near 7PM. A nice evening for a BBQ


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps and a cooling ocean breeze as we approach 9AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

20C currently on our way to 23 today in the sun. Should be warming up even more tomorrow.


----------



## Rps

Sunny and 41c here......and yes we have thunderstorm warnings as usual....


----------



## Dr.G.

Rps said:


> Sunny and 41c here......and yes we have thunderstorm warnings as usual....




A muggy 27C here with thunderstorms to the north of us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 20C currently on our way to 23 today in the sun. Should be warming up even more tomorrow.


:clap::clap:

I hear that Calgary got some more hail a couple of days ago.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> :clap::clap:
> 
> I hear that Calgary got some more hail a couple of days ago.



Big balls of hail indeed.


----------



## OldeBullDust

As of 6:07 pm, it was/is 33°C, feels like 42°, clear sky, a few clouds,
very light/ hot breeze.

Makes February seem pleasant!


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> As of 6:07 pm, it was/is 33°C, feels like 42°, clear sky, a few clouds,
> very light/ hot breeze.
> 
> Makes February seem pleasant!


XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

freddie_biff said:


> big balls of hail indeed.


 XX) XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 23C with only a slight ocean breeze. Still, it is a pleasant morning at 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 26C temps at just past 4PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A huge thunderstorm is headed our way, with expected "hit" at about 2AM. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

No thunderstorms materialized overnight, nor did any rain fall. So, I am up and about and starting to make our morning coffee. Enjoy.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...WAgvCTgrnqHwNC8ownpMledO0MhWUpcouCXILqKDFn-BU

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a hot 28C temps as we near 1PM. An ocean breeze is helping to keep things from getting oppressive .


----------



## OldeBullDust

Sunny with a few clouds
just 27°C at 1:22 PM (local time)
still seems very hot in the direct sunlight, but the humidity has dropped a bit, slight breeze.

Still working on my projects ( Honey-Do list)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...WAgvCTgrnqHwNC8ownpMledO0MhWUpcouCXILqKDFn-BU
> 
> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!





Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with a hot 28C temps as we near 1PM. An ocean breeze is helping to keep things from getting oppressive .




That's nice that you seem to be getting a fair bit of relief from the ocean breeze, otherwise that would be getting close to unbearable, at least for us.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's nice that you seem to be getting a fair bit of relief from the ocean breeze, otherwise that would be getting close to unbearable, at least for us.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True, but the breeze coming through the windows is warm air. Luckily, we have fans which help to keep us cool. The dogs go down to the basement where it is cooler.

According to Environment Canada, Keji Park is the hot spot in Canada with a humidex reading of 45C. 

https://www.pc.gc.ca/en/pn-np/ns/kejimkujik

30C here in the shade, with a 33C humidex reading at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Sunny with a few clouds
> just 27°C at 1:22 PM (local time)
> still seems very hot in the direct sunlight, but the humidity has dropped a bit, slight breeze.
> 
> Still working on my projects ( Honey-Do list)


:clap::clap::clap:

I have a "round to it" list from my wife. :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and very still outside with 19C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 26C temps at 11AM. Another hot and humid day for us here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada. Hot spot in Canada: 30.9 °C
87.6 °F Bedford Range, NS; Halifax Stanfield Int'l Airport, NS; Kejimkujik Park, NS

It is "only" 30C in the shade here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Sunny with a few clouds
> just 27°C at 1:22 PM (local time)
> still seems very hot in the direct sunlight, but the humidity has dropped a bit, slight breeze.
> 
> Still working on my projects ( Honey-Do list)


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Down" to a humid 27C as we near 8PM and there is NO ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and no breeze as we near 10PM. Going to be another warm night trying to sleep.


----------



## Dr.G.

A milder 16C as we await the sun to rise on clear skies. A nice morning awaits us here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## 18m2

Forecast is for 30°C today here on Vancouver Island. Could be the hottest day of the year. I've already set the heat pump to run backwards to deliver cool air.


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and very sunny at 4PM, but there are strong ocean breezes to keep things cool inside of the house.


----------



## Dr.G.

Last night it was difficult to get to sleep due to the heat and humidity. Luckily, it is now 17C with a nice ocean breeze coming through the open windows. No need for fans tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very foggy and humid morning with 19C temps at just past 7AM. Going to be another warm day here in this area of Nova Scotia.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 27C temps but a nice ocean breeze out of the east to help keep things somewhat cooler than the temps would indicate.


----------



## 18m2

If you don't like the weather here just wait a few minutes.

Today the forecast is for a high of 23°C and mostly cloudy. Back to more acceptable temperatures.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> If you don't like the weather here just wait a few minutes.
> 
> Today the forecast is for a high of 23°C and mostly cloudy. Back to more acceptable temperatures.


Sounds what they used to say when we lived in St. John's, NL


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/hurricane/tra...G4keh9ulqukZ9nLkTkCNdQNP7FOlAtnzhZBEXgF6P_iW0

I don't like the forecast winds, but we could use the rain in this area of NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 19C temps and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

28C with a 34C humidex reading with sun and a few clouds. A good day to stay down in the basement where it is cooler.


----------



## Dr.G.

The past 7 days have been the hottest week in Lunenburg, NS since 1968

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE2...tApew2H7uf0yfdYLSecoTey3fBfzg6NTvrnu6VJ0_Pm-s


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy at 4PM with 27C temps and a 32C humidex reading …………… and no ocean breeze to speak of.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with clear skies and a nice nearly full moon rising in the eastern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 19C temps and a bit of an ocean breeze. Going to be another hot day here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps and a 30C humidex reading. Lucking there is a strong breeze from the east off of the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Dr.G.

The latest tracking of Isaias' path has it to the west of Nova Scotia by Wed. morning. That mean we will get wind but not much rain.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Rain stopped for now, still cloudy
Temp 25°C - not bad but!

Humidity = 93%

Sweating just standing still.


----------



## Dr.G.

oldebulldust said:


> rain stopped for now, still cloudy
> temp 25°c - not bad but!
> 
> Humidity = 93%
> 
> sweating just standing still.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a breezy 23C temp and no humidex reading. spark up the BBQ


----------



## Dr.G.

19C and foggy, with only a bit of a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 24C temps and a nice ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset with 20C temps as we near 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 21C temps and we are not yet at 9AM. Going to be a hot and humid day today ……….. with no rain in sight.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C and very humid with no ocean breeze as we near 10PM. Going to be a difficult night getting to sleep tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to the sounds of pouring rain. Had to close the windows, but we REALLY needed this rain. 18C with no winds to speak of.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny, breezy with 27C temps and a 32C humidex reading. The ocean breeze helps when one is outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a light ocean breeze. A fine night to sit out on the deck and watch the sun set in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some fog with 19C temps, going up to 30C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with 27C temps and a 32C humidex reading as we near 5PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

27C currently on our way to a high of 28C in the sun, followed by rain and a high of 16C on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

24C and breezy as we watch a slowly setting sun as we near 8PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 16C this morning. Should be a nice sunny day ahead of us. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 25C as we inch towards noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with a nice ocean breeze and a nice sunset starting to form.


----------



## Dr.G.

20C with no ocean breeze, but still a pleasant evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and a mild 17C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 27C temps and no ocean breeze. Still, with no sun it does not feel very hot outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with 22C temps. A nice evening to sit out on the deck with a glass of wine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a cooling ocean breeze with 18C temps. Going to be a sunny hot day once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 27C temps but a strong ocean breeze keeps things pleasant.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 18C temps as we near 9AM. We really need some rain, but none is in the forecast until next wekk.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 26C temps and a nice ocean breeze as we approach 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

20C at 9PM with fog rolling in all over Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 19C this morning. All is very quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C at just past 9PM. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

18C and very foggy once again this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 23C with a nice ocean breeze as we near 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 20C temps already and no ocean breeze. Going to be a hot day …………. with no rain in the forecast until next week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with a hot 26C temp and 32C humidex reading …………. with no ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada.

Hot spot in Canada: 30.7 °C
Bedford Range, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada

Hot spot in Canada: 32.2 °C
Kejimkujik Park, NS

This is about 50km from where I live. "Only" 29.6C in the shade here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 20C temps and not a bit of ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise at about 6AM with 18C temps and not a bit of ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 29C temps and a 34C humidex reading ………………. and no ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

According to Environment Canada

Hot spot in Canada: 31.5 °C
Kejimkujik Park, NS

29.5C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy and pleasant 20C this morning. Gone, hopefully, is all of our high heat and humidity. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet morning with clear skies, a slight ocean breeze and 16C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 22C temps and a slight ocean breeze at just past 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A calm 18C with some rain in the forecast, finally, for tomorrow morning. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is finally falling with 17C temps at just past 8AM. Should be a quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...hqrU-h3Kj9TUxh3KSdVwxKiTztdNFJ48I0LcA9rK-SAp8


----------



## Dr.G.

15.5C with a light drizzle at 9PM. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C at just past 6AM. A quiet morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 18C temps as we near 11AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and clouds with 26C temps and a bit of an ocean breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 16C temps and no breeze. All is still and quiet this morning, except for the songs of birds as the sun is slowly rising in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 25C temps at just past 3PM. A bit of a breeze makes it pleasant to work outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of early morning fog and 14C temps at 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps and a slight ocean breeze. A perfect day for a beer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 19C temps. All is very still outside except for all the crickets.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 16C temps. Should be a fine day ahead of us. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 21C temps. A fine evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy with 17C temps at just past 6AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 23C temps and no ocean breeze at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies with a nippy 12C temp. Should be a nice day ahead of us today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with a temp of 20C at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 20C temps as we near 10PM. A nice ocean breeze comes through all of our open windows.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a humid 20C at just past 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 26C temps and a 30C humidex reading as we near 4PM ………………. and a chance of very needed rain tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with some fog as we approach 7AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 25C temps and a strong wind out of the southwest. Might bring some needed rain tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A thunderstorm is a rare happening here in Lunenburg, but one is on the way in the next hour or so. Hopefully there will be some rain as well. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A breezy 16C this morning. There is sunshine in the forecast until this weekend, when Laura comes by us to give us some much needed rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very windy with 20C temps as we approach 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with a nippy 12C temp this morning. Fall will soon be upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C with clear skies and a nice half moon rising in the eastern sky, with a nice setting sun forming in the west.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dry enough today to get our curbing done in our backyard. All done now!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Dry enough today to get our curbing done in our backyard. All done now!


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a mild 15C at just past 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with clear skies and 21C temps. Hopefully, the rain in the forecast will come tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 15C this morning with some VERY needed rain in the forecast for this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clouding over with 23C temps at 4PM. Rain is on the way here and should be here within an hour or so …………. if the EC radar is to be trusted. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwD...1NdLDGx5N3Gwb_QJfwUz0auJrx69qAT_RXKXnXsH_3nqA

Just now starting to rain. At long last …………..

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/map/radar?lat=44.3762&lng=-64.3267


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and some light rain tonight. At this time yesterday evening, it was clear skies and a nice moon rising in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 18C at just past 8AM this morning. Finally got some much needed rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

22C and very sunny. It has been a fine afternoon, but sadly, no rain is in the forecast for the next week.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cooler today with lots of wind. Definitely starting to feel like autumn. Seasonal for the rest of the week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 15C here at just past 8AM. Sadly, no rain in the forecast for this week.


----------



## pm-r

We are just nudging the 16°C mark here with an overcast sky and no wind, Definite coolish feeling of Fall in the air.

Certainly doesn't seem to bother the deer who are currently wandering through our garden. 

I guess I better get my slingshot back into shape that I keep in the car port.




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We are just nudging the 16°C mark here with an overcast sky and no wind, Definite coolish feeling of Fall in the air.
> 
> Certainly doesn't seem to bother the deer who are currently wandering through our garden.
> 
> I guess I better get my slingshot back into shape that I keep in the car port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sunny and 18C here as we near 2PM.

We are not allowed to feed the deer here in Lunenburg, nor are we allowed to interact with them in any way …………… even when they are eating plants in the garden. They seem to love our hosta plants. I do yell at them but they basically ignore me. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 13C as we near 9AM. Fall is in the air.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny but breezy 20C. A fine afternoon to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice Corn Full Moon is now rising in the eastern sky


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with 21C temps at just past 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

17C temps and clouding over, with some much needed rain in the forecast for overnight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

18.5C with a light rain falling …………. at long last.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and foggy 19C as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

25C and humid, but very cloudy as we near 3PM. Sadly, no rain will fall from these clouds.


----------



## Dr.G.

Overcast with 18C temps at just past 11PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 14C temps with a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...4Mp4IHCguDkRSEuXIkYqW-Gx71axSpstTKsckEqiyUrew

Wow!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny and breezy 25C at 3:33 PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Crystal clear skies with lots of stars visible above, and 15C temps at just past 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a nice 16C temp and no breeze. A very quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet evening with clear skies and a nice setting sun with 19C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and VERY foggy this morning. It was a year ago that Hurricane Dorian roared through Nova Scotia.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A balmy 10C in the sun today on our way to a high of 11C.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall weather seems to be upon us here in Lunenburg, NS. 9C at 930PM. There was a red sunset caused, sadly, by the smoke from the fires in the US west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a fall=like 10C this morning. Should be a good day to harvest some of my vine ripened toms.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C as we near 10PM. Clear skies and clean air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine with a mild 14C this morning as we approach 9AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

4C currently on our way to a high of 18C today in the sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with 24C temps at just past noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 16C at just past 9PM. Some rain is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy with 15C temps at just past 8AM. Rain is on the way.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 12C temps as we near 9AM


----------



## 18m2

Woke this morning to see the smoke has mostly gone. Just high clouds remain.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> Woke this morning to see the smoke has mostly gone. Just high clouds remain.



I discovered yesterday that our AC's fan was on _Auto_ rather than _On_ as I thought it was, which also runs our electronic air cleaner, so I switched it to _On_ so that it would all run continuously.

This morning I pointed out to my wife how well it works because we could now see the top of Mount Newton and the hills of Willis point, so it must have done a good Job of cleaning up a lot of the smoke laden air.  

But she did admit that the house air did seem to smell a lot fresher and not as stuffy as it had been.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 15C temps and a nice ocean breeze. Hurricane Teddy is approaching us here in Nova Scotia, and will hit us in this part of NS with 100-135km/h winds and 50-75mm of rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 11C temps as we inch towards 10AM. Hurricane Teddy is also inching his way towards us in this part of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies, a nice crescent moon in the southern sky, and nippy temps are forecast for the morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 10C temps. Tomorrow at this time, Hurricane Teddy will be upon us.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

8C this morning, on our way to a high of 17C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 8C this morning, on our way to a high of 17C this afternoon.


Sunshine?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Sunshine?



Seems to be so far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Seems to be so far.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong winds and rain have started, courtesy of Hurricane Teddy. Much more is predicted for later today and into tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Strong winds and rain have started, courtesy of Hurricane Teddy. Much more is predicted for later today and into tomorrow. We shall see.



Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Bon chance, mon ami.


Merci, mon ami. Winds are starting to howl outside and the rain is getting heavier.


----------



## Dr.G.

The effects of the Cat 2 Hurricane Teddy are now being felt in NS and other Maritime provinces. The worst is yet to come.


----------



## 18m2

You can watch the hurricane here.

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=41.2;-58.7;5&l=wind-10m


----------



## pm-r

> You can watch the hurricane here.



Or many of the readily available webcams. Most seem to be still running which is a good sign that the power is still on:

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/point-prim-lighthouse/
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/tancook-island-wharf/
etc.

Most not as bad as I had expected. Maybe the worst is to come, but some places sure look wet and others show the flag flying horizontally straight out.


Definitely NOT a day for a picnic or fishing or lobster harvesting!!!



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> You can watch the hurricane here.
> 
> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=41.2;-58.7;5&l=wind-10m





pm-r said:


> Or many of the readily available webcams. Most seem to be still running which is a good sign that the power is still on:
> 
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/white-point-beach-resort/
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/point-prim-lighthouse/
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/
> https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/tancook-island-wharf/
> etc.
> 
> Most not as bad as I had expected. Maybe the worst is to come, but some places sure look wet and others show the flag flying horizontally straight out.
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT a day for a picnic or fishing or lobster harvesting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I can watch it by stepping outside. Tree branches are coming down all over Lunenburg but at least the rain is light now as the wind intensifies. Power still on here but is down all around us here in The Town of Lunenburg.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> _*I can watch it by stepping outside.*_ Tree branches are coming down all over Lunenburg but at least the rain is light now as the wind intensifies. Power still on here but is down all around us here in The Town of Lunenburg.




I'll bet you can Marc, but take care and avoid any Flying Branches or Power Lines.

And it looks like the conditions can change quite rapidly:

Active Outages:
70
Affected Customers:
2,917
Last Updated: Tuesday, Sep 22, 2:00 PM

Active Outages:
75
Affected Customers:
2,994
Last Updated: Tuesday, Sep 22, 2:05 PM

With map:
http://outagemap.nspower.ca/external/default.html

That is sure better coverage than what we get here in BC when there is a big storm.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll bet you can Marc, but take care and avoid any Flying Branches or Power Lines.
> 
> And it looks like the conditions can change quite rapidly:
> 
> Active Outages:
> 70
> Affected Customers:
> 2,917
> Last Updated: Tuesday, Sep 22, 2:00 PM
> 
> Active Outages:
> 75
> Affected Customers:
> 2,994
> Last Updated: Tuesday, Sep 22, 2:05 PM
> 
> With map:
> http://outagemap.nspower.ca/external/default.html
> 
> That is sure better coverage than what we get here in BC when there is a big storm.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 11C temps and strong winds still blowing from the north east. Luckily the rain has stopped. We survived Hurricane Teddy.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I’ll bet that’s a relief. 8C on our way to a high of 20C today. No hurricanes in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I’ll bet that’s a relief. 8C on our way to a high of 20C today. No hurricanes in the forecast.


So very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and breezy with 16C temps at 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 15C temps as we near 9AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice setting sun as we approach 7PM. A fine day from start to finish.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C temps with a bit of sunshine at 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 13C temps. A quiet evening


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 12C as we approach 9AM. Should be another nice day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 18C at just past 4PM. Finished mowing the lawn once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 17C at just past 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Another foggy morning with 19C temps. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 23C temps as we near 3PM. An atypical Fall day here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with an unseasonal warm 20C at 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy and balmy 19C at just past 8AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and a balmy 22C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still a cloudy and balmy 21C at 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and wind with 21C temps as we approach noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 20C at just past 7PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a fall-like 15C at just past 9AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

6C this morning in our way to a high of 18C today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 6C this morning in our way to a high of 18C today.


Fall seems to be setting in to your part of Canada. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a nippy 14C as I await the arrival of the Harvest moon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 13C temps and a slowly setting Harvest Moon that has been very bright most of the past 7 hours.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 13C temps and a nice nearly full moon high up in the southern sky.


----------



## OldeBullDust

Very bright Harvest Moon last night - quite cold, 0.5°C around 3 am.
Frost on the roof this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

OldeBullDust said:


> Very bright Harvest Moon last night - quite cold, 0.5°C around 3 am.
> Frost on the roof this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with 16C temps as the sun starts to set in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 11C temps. Another fine Fall day is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 16C temps at just past 2PM. A great day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C temps at just past 6PM. The end of a fine Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 14C temps. A somewhat slow and dull day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy 12C morning. Very quiet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with a rather unfall-like 18C this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain with 16C temps as we near 11PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and very windy with 13C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 9C temps. At least the winds have died down somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny clear skies with a nippy and breezy 6C.


----------



## pm-r

It appears that we may be in for a wee bit of wet weather, and I imagine there will be lots of rain left over for the _*East Coast of Vancouver Island*_:

_*Alerts for: West Vancouver Island*_

Warnings
4:56 AM PDT Friday 09 October 2020
Rainfall warning in effect for:

West Vancouver Island
Rain, at times heavy, is expected.

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?bc44

... amounting to 100 to 120mm. A bit more than just damp or showers...!!! May as well leave the watering drip system turned Off... and just winterize it...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It appears that we may be in for a wee bit of wet weather, and I imagine there will be lots of rain left over for the _*East Coast of Vancouver Island*_:
> 
> _*Alerts for: West Vancouver Island*_
> 
> Warnings
> 4:56 AM PDT Friday 09 October 2020
> Rainfall warning in effect for:
> 
> West Vancouver Island
> Rain, at times heavy, is expected.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?bc44
> 
> ... amounting to 100 to 120mm. A bit more than just damp or showers...!!! May as well leave the watering drip system turned Off... and just winterize it...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======




That is a great deal of rain, Patrick. Stay safe. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine with 10C temps at 9AM. Should be a quiet day. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

15C with clear skies and a nice setting sun at 6PM


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 14C temps. A typical Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very clear skies with 12C temps ………… a forecast of some frost may be upon us tonight. We shall see


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very clear skies with 12C temps ………… a forecast of some frost may be upon us tonight. We shall see



Are all your crops that need frost protection all protected or finished for the season.

It all seems to be over so quickly this year for some reason.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Are all your crops that need frost protection all protected or finished for the season.
> 
> It all seems to be over so quickly this year for some reason.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Got down to 1C overnight. My crops are done for the year. Fall seems to just now coming here to this part of NS with the leaves just now starting to change colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with 8C temps as we near 9AM. Rain is in the forecast for tonight, with a possible rare thunderstorm.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

1C this morning. Heading into the minuses for lows this week, with a low of -11C and possible snow on Friday or Saturday. Yup, summer is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 1C this morning. Heading into the minuses for lows this week, with a low of -11C and possible snow on Friday or Saturday. Yup, summer is gone.




Stay warm and safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 15C as we near 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with a light rain falling. More is on the way, and even a possible thunderstorm. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C with pouring rain. At least it is not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

17C and cloudy now, with overnight fog in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 11C at just past 10AM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

A mere 1C at 9:00 am on our way to a high of 4C this afternoon. 25 cm of snow predicted for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> A mere 1C at 9:00 am on our way to a high of 4C this afternoon. 25 cm of snow predicted for tomorrow.


 That is 10 inches of snow!!!!!!!!!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 12C temps ……….. a quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 16C temps as we near 3PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and VERY foggy as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

15C at just past 6PM, and the rain has finally stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 8C temps at just past 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

13C with a light rain falling as we near 10AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snow warnings turned out to be a false alarm, at least in the Edmonton region. Currently -3C just after noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snow warnings turned out to be a false alarm, at least in the Edmonton region. Currently -3C just after noon.




16C and cloudy at 431PM


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snow warnings turned out to be a false alarm, at least in the Edmonton region. Currently -3C just after noon.



Please don't let it come any closer to here and just keep it all up there.

Thanks,


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Please don't let it come any closer to here and just keep it all up there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and very foggy as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun to burn away the fog with 18C temps.


----------



## pm-r

> 14C and very foggy as we near 9AM



WOW!!!

I just took a look at Peggys Cove Lighthouse webcam page and one can barely make out the lighthouse due to the fog. That is thick fog!!!

I wonder if and when they will get the Lunenburg Harbour WebCam back up and working???


- Patrick
=======

https://www.novascotiawebcams.com/en/webcams/peggys-cove-lighthouse/


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg Harbor was socked in by fog for most of the morning. Sunshine and blue skies this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild evening. 15C at 930PM, with rain in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Drizzle and 13C at just past 7AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog and drizzle as we near 5PM, with 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 17C temps as we near noon. Not a typical Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Hurricane Epsilon is heading northwards, and pushing some sunshine and 19C temps here today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Hurricane Epsilon is heading northwards, and pushing some sunshine and 19C temps here today.




At least it seems like she won't be releasing much of the worst she has to offer on you.

And you seem to have had your fair share of storms already this year and deserve a break.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> At least it seems like she won't be releasing much of the worst she has to offer on you.
> 
> And you seem to have had your fair share of storms already this year and deserve a break.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C temps and clear skies with the sun rising now above the horizon.


----------



## pm-r

Some of the local weather forecasts are actually predicting snow showers with some alerts/warnings for higher parts of Vancouver Island and some of the mid-Island highways.

We may get some of the rain showers that might pass overhead this afternoon. Currently 6C.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Some of the local weather forecasts are actually predicting snow showers with some alerts/warnings for higher parts of Vancouver Island and some of the mid-Island highways.
> 
> We may get some of the rain showers that might pass overhead this afternoon. Currently 6C.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Snow in Lotusland????????????????????


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Snow in Lotusland????????????????????



It looks like there is just some residual snow left on the side now, 3:30 pm our time.


BC HighwayCams - Highway 4

Port Alberni Summit
Hwy 4 about 9 km east of Port Alberni, 

https://images.drivebc.ca/bchighwaycam/pub/html/dbc/102.html


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Fog rolling in with 13C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and cloudy at just past 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy at 930P. A quiet evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as we near 10AM. A quiet Sunday morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C temps with a nice sunset forming as we approach 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nippy 4C this morning. Leaves are now really starting to change colors.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 11C temps and some overnight rain in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy with 13C temps as we inch towards 6AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very cloudy with 12C temps as we near noon. Might have to turn on a light or two it is getting so dark.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

“Currently 9C. The high will be 8C.” They keep using that word. I don’t think it means what they think it means










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> “Currently 9C. The high will be 8C.” They keep using that word. I don’t think it means what they think it means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully, that word is not snow. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Dr.G. said:


> Hopefully, that word is not snow. Bonne chance, mon ami. Paix.



I was referring to “high.” But as it turns out, it warmed up to 11C. So far.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I was referring to “high.” But as it turns out, it warmed up to 11C. So far.


Oh. Good to hear. 12C and sunny at just past 4PM here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 7C temps at just past 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a chilly 4C at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

7C with a light drizzle as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with cloudy skies. Sunshine for Halloween, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with strong winds, but we did not get the snow flurries that were in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a nippy 2C this morning


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappen...wot0CTJPMVF0UaUyUhJS-Zbf33l6rf49gyptZghfHbz7w


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...n-19-years/ar-BB1az7KE?ocid=spartan-ntp-feeds

Might see it tonight. Very sunny now, with clear skies and 4C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 6C at just past 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 8C temps this morning. Lots of overnight rain and very strong winds are in the forecast for overnight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy with 14C temps as we near 4PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

16C in the sunshine on the warmest day in quite a while.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> 16C in the sunshine on the warmest day in quite a while.



Nice!! It has been mainly sunny here most of the day, very gentle breeze but cooler at around 11C to 12C.


Anyway, my wife got some winter pansies and bulbs planted in the various pots around the house and on our deck.

The Japanese maple is still in red leaf which adds some other colour.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 16C in the sunshine on the warmest day in quite a while.





pm-r said:


> Nice!! It has been mainly sunny here most of the day, very gentle breeze but cooler at around 11C to 12C.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my wife got some winter pansies and bulbs planted in the various pots around the house and on our deck.
> 
> The Japanese maple is still in red leaf which adds some other colour.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 16C in the sunshine on the warmest day in quite a while.


Sadly, that could turn to -16C in a couple of months. XX)


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> 16C in the sunshine on the warmest day in quite a while.



Nice!! It has been mainly sunny here most of the day, very gentle breeze but cooler at around 11C to 12C.


Anyway, my wife got some winter pansies and bulbs planted in the various pots around the house and on our deck.

The Japanese maple is still in red leaf which adds some other colour.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild night with winds gusting up to 100km/h and about 2 inches of rain. All is calm now with cloudy skies and 14C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Dark clouds are over us, with very strong wind gusts and 7C temps. The forecast is for some possible snow flurries tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and a chilly 1C as we start this new day.


----------



## Dr.G.

We had about 7cm of wet snow fall this afternoon. The roads are clear, as is my driveway, but the lawns all have snow covering them. Temps are forecast to be in the mid-teens starting on Thursday, so it will all be gone by then. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

> We had about 7cm of wet snow fall this afternoon.



Maybe you are getting the after-affects of the storm that hit Whitehorse yesterday where my elders son lives, which is carrying on today to the surprise of their meteorologist:
https://www.whitehorsestar.com/News...-zHB_i65XXs0taa6hF3tN6866s9RBmwvVBr-asWnk67z8

And from my son's house yesterday:


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Maybe you are getting the after-affects of the storm that hit Whitehorse yesterday where my elders son lives, which is carrying on today to the surprise of their meteorologist:
> https://www.whitehorsestar.com/News...-zHB_i65XXs0taa6hF3tN6866s9RBmwvVBr-asWnk67z8
> 
> And from my son's house yesterday:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Wow!!! We got a total of about 3 inches and it is -2C right now. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and very sunny with -2C temps. Sad to start using a - sign before a temp number. Such is Life.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still clear skies with +2C temps and lots of sunshine. Some of yesterday's snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

An interesting day, weather-wise, in that it is nearly +10C outside at just past 8AM, and most if not all of the sun from a couple of days ago is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C with the sun slowly starting to see in the west. How I hate it when it gets so dark outside at 6PM that the street lights have to come on.


----------



## Dr.G.

A beautiful sunrise forming with 13C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/ns-21_metric_e.html

Spring like weather on the way for us this week.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently cloudy with 18.5C temps here in Lunenburg, NS at 2PM. Nice to be able to have the windows open and allow in some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 16C temps as we near 11AM. A fine day for Fall.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 16C temps as we near 11AM. A fine day for Fall.



A rather cool 4C here at 9am and overcast.

Wife says it's nice that it's not too hot for her walk with "the girls" group who are walking some trails on Mt Newton at the top.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 19C temps. Feels like a return of summer.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as we near 9AM. Should be another nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 11C at just past 2PM. A quiet Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and very sunny at just past 11AM. Another fine Fall day.


----------



## pm-r

They have to be kidding for here: SNOW...???

*Alerts for: East Vancouver Island*

4:46 AM PST Monday 09 November 2020
Special weather statement in effect for:

Malahat Highway - Goldstream to Mill Bay
Snowfall possible this afternoon and evening as a frontal system approaches with modified arctic air in place for the south coast.

https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?bc46

And some other areas further up island...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> They have to be kidding for here: SNOW...???
> 
> *Alerts for: East Vancouver Island*
> 
> 4:46 AM PST Monday 09 November 2020
> Special weather statement in effect for:
> 
> Malahat Highway - Goldstream to Mill Bay
> Snowfall possible this afternoon and evening as a frontal system approaches with modified arctic air in place for the south coast.
> 
> https://weather.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?bc46
> 
> And some other areas further up island...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Wow!!! The ultimate "fake news".

Sunny and 16C here as we near 3PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 12C this morning. Should be a good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with 19C temps at 1PM. A great Fall day


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy with 13C temps on this quiet Remembrance Day morning. Lest we forget.


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit a record setting 20C about an hour ago here in Lunenburg, NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C with a light rain starting to fall. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

An even balmier 19C as we near noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 6C, which is more normal for this time of the year. Still, the balmy temps were nice these past few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling as we near 4PM. Sadly, what a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 7C at just past 9AM. Starting to feel like real Fall weather now, with most of the leaves off the trees.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine with 6C temps at 10AM. A quiet Sunday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to a chilly 3C at just past 7PM. Rain and warmer temps are in the forecast for later tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I’d happily take a “chilly” 3C at this point. We’re currently at -9C on our way down to -11C tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> I’d happily take a “chilly” 3C at this point. We’re currently at -9C on our way down to -11C tonight.




Sorry to hear. Currently 11C with strong winds and rain at 6AM. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

The wind and rain finally stopped. At noon it is cloudy with a balmy 12C temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 14C now as we near 3PM. Turning out to be a nice Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and 8C temps at about 630PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 8C temps as we near 10AM. A typical Fall day here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 1C as we near 9AM. Frost is on the grass.


----------



## Dr.G.

Down to a chilly 0C at 630PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chilly -3C with clear skies and a nice sunrise forming in the east.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, but a balmy 10C outside as we near 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Temps are nearing 15C as we inch towards 2PM. That will be our high for the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

9Cat just past 9PM with a nice crescent moon in the southern sky.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies with an 8C temp as we near 7AM. Should be a quiet Saturday.


----------



## Dr.G.

14C and sunny at just past 1PM. A great afternoon to be outside working in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a nippy 3C temp as we near 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Things are warming up as rain is in the overnight forecast, with 6C temps. A quiet night.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 8C with rain in the forecast for most of today.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and rain at just past 1PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 12C and rain at just past 1PM



That should keep the snow at bay!!!

And your studded winter snow tires should keep you a wake and warn others of your approach.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That should keep the snow at bay!!!
> 
> And your studded winter snow tires should keep you a wake and warn others of your approach.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. They are noisy. Luckily, we have a classical music station in constant use when we are driving.


----------



## Dr.G.

A windy 4C as we approach 6AM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. They are noisy. Luckily, we have a classical music station in constant use when we are driving.



I'd say a definite need for at least snow tires with these conditions!!!
But they may not be enough... even with or without studs...

_*65 cm and counting: Dangerous blizzard in Labrador as winds ramp up*_

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...owling-winds-target-labrador-and-newfoundland



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'd say a definite need for at least snow tires with these conditions!!!
> But they may not be enough... even with or without studs...
> 
> _*65 cm and counting: Dangerous blizzard in Labrador as winds ramp up*_
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...owling-winds-target-labrador-and-newfoundland
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


That is normal for Labrador (aka "The Big Land") …………. in January. This is why many have ski-doors as a mode of transportation.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very windy and sunny with the same 4C temps at just past 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 0C temps. A dull Fall day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and a mild 12C at just past 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 10C with some rain in the forecast for tomorrow. Better rain than snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

A very mild 13C with a light rain falling as we near 9AM


----------



## Dr.G.

10C and foggy at just past 9PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 9C temps. A mild way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies now, but temps have dropped to 8C after a high of 14C today


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny clear skies but with a nippy 2C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 9C as we near 3PM


----------



## Aurora

My God. Two pages of Lunenberg weather. I have a weather app that tells me all I need to know. Of course, my app doesn't rack up posts.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit our high for the day at about 1PM today, with a 10C temp. Lots of rain and wind in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> We hit our high for the day at about 1PM today, with a 10C temp. Lots of rain and wind in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.



That sounds very similar to what we got today. Lots of rain and some very strong winds.

It even blew off our one year old's touque as her Grandma took her for a walk and unfortunately landed in the lake beside them, and out of retrieval range. One very upset grand daughter.

But she got to see her brand new baby sister when her Mum and Dad came home from the hospital with her after she got back home after the walk.

Mum and our newest and latest grandchild doing well. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds very similar to what we got today. Lots of rain and some very strong winds.
> 
> It even blew off our one year old's touque as her Grandma took her for a walk and unfortunately landed in the lake beside them, and out of retrieval range. One very upset grand daughter.
> 
> But she got to see her brand new baby sister when her Mum and Dad came home from the hospital with her after she got back home after the walk.
> 
> Mum and our newest and latest grandchild doing well.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


"Mum and our newest and latest grandchild doing well. " Good to hear this, Patrick, especially in these days of Covid 19. . Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> "Mum and our newest and latest grandchild doing well. " Good to hear this, Patrick, especially in these days of Covid 19. . Paix, mon ami.




Thanks Marc.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thanks Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


:love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain, strong wind gusts, and 13C temps. Luckily, it is not snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of overnight rain have now ceased to fall, and the winds have died down, and it is still 13C this morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 7C temps as we near 10AM. A quiet morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 8C this morning at just past 9AM. A rather quiet day, which is fine with me.


----------



## pm-r

> A cloudy 8C this morning at just past 9AM. A rather quiet day, which is fine with me.



I would imagine that Lunenburg, NS is commonly a quiet place to live.

By the way, how is the Nova Scotia lobster conflict, but that seems to be in other villages and cities as i don't think Lunenburg, NS is it exactly a centre for lobster fishing or is it???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would imagine that Lunenburg, NS is commonly a quiet place to live.
> 
> By the way, how is the Nova Scotia lobster conflict, but that seems to be in other villages and cities as i don't think Lunenburg, NS is it exactly a centre for lobster fishing or is it???
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, we are quiet relative to many other places, but it is a vibrant year-round community that does not close down at the end of the tourist season in Oct.

Not much lobster harvesting around Lunenburg, but there is this sort of fishing around the province. The dispute seems to have been resolved somewhat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain with 12C temps at just past 11AM. Hearing of all the snow across Canada, I shall not complain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy, very windy, with 7C temps and a bit of rain still. Luckily, we are not getting the snow they are experiencing in central to northern NB and Quebec.

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/c...f4KMOhL9c-7atCuhbD3RLr8w-Pjdra1ltYMx0Co4Knlqg


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and a chilly 4C at 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy 4C as we near 1PM. A dull and quiet afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 2C temps. A quiet and dull day …………. which is fine with me hearing of all the snow in TO, Montreal and Calgary.


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a light dusting of snow on the grass. It is still cloudy with 2C temps, so it will not last long. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 6C and sunny as we near 3PM. No more snow on the ground. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C at 9AM with a bit of sun . A typical Fall day for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 7C temps, with some rain in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-18C currently but it feels like -25C. At least it’s a dry cold I suppose.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> -18C currently but it feels like -25C. At least it’s a dry cold I suppose.


 Stay warm and safe, mon ami.

7C with a light rain falling at just past 5AM here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and very foggy 10C at 10AM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Stay warm and safe, mon ami.
> 
> 7C with a light rain falling at just past 5AM here in Lunenburg, NS




What are you doing being up and about at 5am, especially on a Sunday morning??? 




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> What are you doing being up and about at 5am, especially on a Sunday morning???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Wanted to get the dogs out before the heavy rain. I then go back to sleep for a few hours when they settle down. 

The fog is still with us and it is getting dark enough to necessitate the turning on of our indoor lights. Still, with 13C temps I am able to open up a window or two to get some fresh air.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C as we near 9AM. Sadly, there is snow in the forecast for Thursday, but then we will get some rain to wash it away over the weekend (we hope). I'm dreaming of a green Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 3C temps which will melt the overnight dusting of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/...n9cffTDKU9vbzRrSbLPcEWBRozxss9NIgH3Ca30B7UMWM

Let us hope for clear skies next week. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny but a chilly -5C at just past 9AM. Lots of snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny but a chilly -5C at just past 9AM. Lots of snow in the forecast for tomorrow.



It sure looks like you are in the path of the snow and wind storm that is hitting the northeast part of the states right about now.

It looks take some places are going to get hit with a pretty heavy dump and some have been hit already.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sure looks like you are in the path of the snow and wind storm that is hitting the northeast part of the states right about now.
> 
> It looks take some places are going to get hit with a pretty heavy dump and some have been hit already.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sadly, all too true. 25+cm by this time on Friday. We shall see.XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

A quiet -5C with lots of snow in the forecast for today and tomorrow. we shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A quiet -5C with lots of snow in the forecast for today and tomorrow. we shall see.



Oh dear...
It certainly appears that the forecast says you are in for a big dump!!! YUCK!!!



> "A swath of winter storm warnings and advisories has been issued by the NWS through the northeastern US.
> 
> The system is forecast to move north of Cape Cod and then shift east on Thursday. It's at that time that it could impact Nova Scotia with a heavy snowfall.
> 
> A special weather statement has been issued by Environment Canada for much of mainland Nova Scotia, cautioning of a Thursday snowfall that could exceed 15 cm. My own outlook has the area from Halifax County and west with a chance of a 10 to 25 cm snowfall."


https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/polar-s...ct-conditions-for-thursday-snowfall-1.5232693

It looks like you may get a chance to try out those new winter tires you got put on your car. And maybe even that snow blower of yours, or did you leave that behind in St John's???

Keep warm, keep safe, keep healthy.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh dear...
> It certainly appears that the forecast says you are in for a big dump!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/polar-s...ct-conditions-for-thursday-snowfall-1.5232693
> 
> It looks like you may get a chance to try out those new winter tires you got put on your car. And maybe even that snow blower of yours, or did you leave that behind in St John's???
> 
> Keep warm, keep safe, keep healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, 25-35cm of snow. I have a small single stage snow blower, but it might not be enough. Luckily, my neighbor has a big monster of a snow blower, and he will do our driveway. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yes, 25-35cm of snow. I have a small single stage snow blower, but it might not be enough. Luckily, my neighbor has a big monster of a snow blower, and he will do our driveway. We shall see. Paix, mon ami.



That is a very nice, kind type neighbour to have!!! 



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That is a very nice, kind type neighbour to have!!!
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, he is a fine fellow. 25cm down so far, with another 10+ on the way until dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with about 30cm of snow on the ground. Sadly, this will mean we will be having a white Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C and cloudy. The roads and driveway are clear, but all else is white due to yesterday's snow storm.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C with the sun just now starting to shine. Should be a quiet Sunday. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Reached a high of +4C today. Not bad for December. Remember to check the Jupiter-Saturn conjunction tomorrow night if it’s not cloudy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Reached a high of +4C today. Not bad for December. Remember to check the Jupiter-Saturn conjunction tomorrow night if it’s not cloudy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rain and 7C as we approach 5AM. Won't be able to observe the Jupiter-Saturn conjunction,


----------



## Dr.G.

8C now with a VERY thick fog. Hard to see across the street.


----------



## 18m2

We have snow falling XX)


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We have snow falling XX)




With our fog and 10C temps at 1PM, some of our 25+cm snowfall is melting away.

Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> We have snow falling XX)



Same here.

Fairly heavy and large flakes and pretty well everything white and covered with snow.

The forecast says it will be changing to rain about 12 or 1 o'clock which would give us our usual slush, and disappoint those who are wishing for a white Christmas. If the forecast Is accurate and true, which doesn't seem to be always the case around this area.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

I'll take 10°C and fog over snow everyday. :lmao:

Just went outside to knock the snow off some of the fragile plants. Our magnolia tree is drooping badly and I fear the weight of the snow might break some branches. I even bought a piece of netting to drape around the branches to support it but my brain had a fart and I forgot to cover the tree.

It's actually quite nice out there.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'll take 10°C and fog over snow everyday. :lmao:
> 
> Just went outside to knock the snow off some of the fragile plants. Our magnolia tree is drooping badly and I fear the weight of the snow might break some branches. I even bought a piece of netting to drape around the branches to support it but my brain had a fart and I forgot to cover the tree.
> 
> It's actually quite nice out there.


Me too. I love the silence of thick fog …………… and hate all sorts of snow and ice.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 3C temps as we near 9AM. A dreary day, but more and more of last week's snow is melting.


----------



## 18m2

I'm always amazed at how quickly the weather changes here. Yesterday wet snow fell for most of the day and today the sky is clear, blue and the sun is shining. The temperature is just below freezing.

Unfortunately, yesterday's snowstorm resulted in power outages and many accidents. Some people were trapped on a local mountain pass when a semi jackknifed across both north lanes, a transit bus fell over on its side, and people who were unprepared could not move on the icy roads. The highway in question has large concrete "nopost" barriers separating the northbound and southbound sides preventing people from turning around. Some were trapped for 6-8 hours and there were reports of cars running out of fuel. In their defense conditions in Victoria, at that time, was wet with rain but the highway north was unpassable. Add to that, many of the provincial highway cameras were not functioning so even if some drivers were interested in checking conditions there was little information to go on. Once the highway is jammed up the plows can't do their job and conditions get worse.

It doesn't appear anyone died so by next week those involved will have stories to tell.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I'm always amazed at how quickly the weather changes here. Yesterday wet snow fell for most of the day and today the sky is clear, blue and the sun is shining. The temperature is just below freezing.
> 
> Unfortunately, yesterday's snowstorm resulted in power outages and many accidents. Some people were trapped on a local mountain pass when a semi jackknifed across both north lanes, a transit bus fell over on its side, and people who were unprepared could not move on the icy roads. The highway in question has large concrete "nopost" barriers separating the northbound and southbound sides preventing people from turning around. Some were trapped for 6-8 hours and there were reports of cars running out of fuel. In their defense conditions in Victoria, at that time, was wet with rain but the highway north was unpassable. Add to that, many of the provincial highway cameras were not functioning so even if some drivers were interested in checking conditions there was little information to go on. Once the highway is jammed up the plows can't do their job and conditions get worse.
> 
> It doesn't appear anyone died so by next week those involved will have stories to tell.


Luckily, no one was seriously hurt. Bonne chance, mon ami.

Suddenly turned sunny with 5C temps. Hopefully, more snow shall melt. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies, very sunny, with 1C temps as we near 9AM. Should be a chilly by quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 5C temps as we near 11AM. Should get up to 8C by this afternoon, and 12C with some rain by this time tomorrow. We shall see.

It did hit 8C and now at 4PM we sit with these temps in full sunshine. A grade Christmas Eve.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild and very windy 11C at just past 6AM. Hopefully, we shall not lose power. We shall see.


----------



## 18m2

We will receive some rain and more moderate temperatures over the next couple of days. Hopefully, the rain will take the rest of the ice snow away.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> We will receive some rain and more moderate temperatures over the next couple of days. Hopefully, the rain will take the rest of the ice snow away.


:clap::clap: Bonne chance, mon ami. 14C and cloudy as we near 2PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

VERY windy this morning with 13C temps at just past 7AM. A wild start to Boxing Day. Hopefully, we shall not lose power. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 2C temps. We got a dusting of snow yesterday and all the lawns are still white.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A mild and very windy 11C at just past 6AM. Hopefully, we shall not lose power. We shall see.



According to your record:
Did you get a sunburn???

_*Nova Scotia
Halifax sets record for warmest Christmas Day*_
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/halifax-warmest-christmas-day-record-2020-1.5855226



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> According to your record:
> Did you get a sunburn???
> 
> _*Nova Scotia
> Halifax sets record for warmest Christmas Day*_
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/halifax-warmest-christmas-day-record-2020-1.5855226
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No sunburn, but nice weather nonetheless.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 5C temps at just past noon. A rather dull day, which is fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some morning sunshine with 7C temps. All of our snow is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

A chill -4C this morning with very clear skies and the sun coming up slowly.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy and very windy 9C as we near 9AM.


----------



## pm-r

Oh dear...

Storm forecast to bring significant snowfall to parts of Nova Scotia...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-snow-storm-2021-january-1.5859229

Marc, it sounds like you better make up some nice apple pies or get a nice bottle of rum for that neighbour of yours with the snowblower.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Storm forecast to bring significant snowfall to parts of Nova Scotia...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/nova-scotia-snow-storm-2021-january-1.5859229
> 
> Marc, it sounds like you better make up some nice apple pies or get a nice bottle of rum for that neighbour of yours with the snowblower.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


 Patrick, hopefully we shall get more rain than snow since we are right on the coast. We shall see.

Currently 3C and very sunny


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Patrick, hopefully we shall get more rain than snow since we are right on the coast. We shall see.
> 
> Currently 3C and very sunny


It appears both ends of the country are going to get wet. This river of rain in the screengrab is sometimes called a "pineapple express" because it extends up from Hawaii and features ribbons of rain that just keep coming.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It appears both ends of the country are going to get wet. This river of rain in the screengrab is sometimes called a "pineapple express" because it extends up from Hawaii and features ribbons of rain that just keep coming.


One does not have to shovel rain, which is what I shall be grateful for this weekend.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> It appears both ends of the country are going to get wet. This river of rain in the screengrab is sometimes called a "pineapple express" because it extends up from Hawaii and features ribbons of rain that just keep coming.



From what I read, the west coast of Vancouver Island Is going to bear the brunt of the rain on this side of the country with a forecast 110 mm, and the strong winds will hit from Fanny Bay on the east side of the island northward, with just some of the rain, but no "s" (sh*t) stuff, unless one happens to be up In the higher mountains. 

We can't believe that we missed the strong winds of last week that the paper showed breaking over the breakwater Oak Bay Marina, especially when we barely had any tree branch even moving. We obviously are sheltered from such winds that seem to hit the greater Victoria area.

We had barely a breeze while this was going on that the picture shows:


- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

Patrick, did you see the pictures or video of the boat that ended up beached in Cadboro Bay?

I find it difficult to understand how some boat owners can not look after their boats. When I was crewing on a sailboat back in the '80s the boat I was on was parked in the slip next to a very nice but neglected CC 36 owned by a guy who had a cooking show in Vancouver. 

James B ... you might remember him Patrick?

The boards that closed off the companion-way from the cockpit to below deck were not installed correctly and rain was getting in. I could see water on the floor of the cabin and the boat looked like it was sitting a little low in the water. The office at the Vancouver Rowing Club wouldn't give out the owner's phone number but said they would contact him. The next weekend the boat was still in the same state so we (me and another crew member) took it upon ourselves to open one of the deck hatches that was not secured and pump it out. The batteries were dead so the automatic electric bilge pump wasn't working and we had to pump it out using the armstrong bilge pump. In addition, we pulled up the floorboards and used a small pale to bale the water into the cockpit. The boat was equipped with a battery charger but the chord was not plugged into shore power. 

Again, a terrible case of neglect for a boat that must have cost the owner a significant piece of change. Roughly a month later he left a Thank You note at the VRC office and an invitation to join the audience at his show. I didn't go.


----------



## pm-r

> I find it difficult to understand how some boat owners can not look after their boats. ...
> Again, a terrible case of neglect for a boat that must have cost the owner a significant piece of change. Roughly a month later he left a Thank You note at the VRC office and an invitation to join the audience at his show. I didn't go.



Some boat owners just do not have a clue as to how to look after or maintain their boat from my experience. Others get hit with not understanding the expense of maintaining a boat. 

I would think that a professional chef wouldn't have a clue except maybe about some of their cooking.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> From what I read, the west coast of Vancouver Island Is going to bear the brunt of the rain on this side of the country with a forecast 110 mm, and the strong winds will hit from Fanny Bay on the east side of the island northward, with just some of the rain, but no "s" (sh*t) stuff, unless one happens to be up In the higher mountains.
> 
> We can't believe that we missed the strong winds of last week that the paper showed breaking over the breakwater Oak Bay Marina, especially when we barely had any tree branch even moving. We obviously are sheltered from such winds that seem to hit the greater Victoria area.
> 
> We had barely a breeze while this was going on that the picture shows:
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with snow and rain on the way at 8AM. Hopefully, there will be mostly rain. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

The rain is just teaming down in buckets here this morning. No wind.

Sort of dark sky and depressing, but leaving the outside Christmas lights on helps to cheer things up, and as Marc says, it doesn't have to be shovelled. ;-)

It's nice to see that the small roof gutter repair we had done is working well, and we don't have a cascading waterfall onto our wooden deck!!!

Hopefully, someday soon the rain will stop here and the sun will come out.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The rain is just teaming down in buckets here this morning. No wind.
> 
> Sort of dark sky and depressing, but leaving the outside Christmas lights on helps to cheer things up, and as Marc says, it doesn't have to be shovelled. ;-)
> 
> It's nice to see that the small roof gutter repair we had done is working well, and we don't have a cascading waterfall onto our wooden deck!!!
> 
> Hopefully, someday soon the rain will stop here and the sun will come out.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Bonne chance, mon ami. After about 15cm of snow this morning it is now raining. It will wash away much of the snow in the driveway and on the roads ……….. I hope. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and raining. Most of the snow that fell this morning is gone.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C and cloudy. Very quiet, which is fine with me. All of our snow is gone which is VERY fine with me.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 2C temps. A quiet day with no major weather coming our way.


----------



## Znook

3C and mostly sunny here in RRC, with an 8mph wind from the NE making it feel a touch cooler. Ground still covered with a light blanket of snow but melting nicely. Tonight it's dropping down to -2C. Temps forecasted to be down by 1C across the board tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

3C and mostly cloudy on this side of "the pond". I think I am the closest person to Znook, living here in Nova Scotia. Since I left NL, there is no ehMacLander living there, to the best of my knowledge. Luckily, all of our snow from last week is gone.


----------



## 18m2

5°C here on the left coast with a forecast for roughly 24 mm of rain for today and this evening and, another major wind storm. BC Ferries canceled ferry sailing today due to the wind.

We've had a general flow of weather systems from the south and west for the past month that resulted in a lot of rain. Later this month the weather pattern is expected to shift to the north which will likely bring some snow.


----------



## pm-r

> We've had a general flow of weather systems from the south and west for the past month that resulted in a lot of rain. Later this month the weather pattern is expected to shift to the north which will likely bring some snow.



Do we get to blame your new weather station for such a prediction??? *😏



- Patrick
=======


----------



## 18m2

pm-r said:


> Do we get to blame your new weather station for such a prediction??? *😏
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


No Patrick :lmao: I saw that prediction on the Weather Underground and I believe they get some information from the US National Weather Service. It's all speculation as it's so far out in the future it's probably not very reliable.

My weather station is only good at predicting for our back yard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 3C temps. Some sun is in the forecast for this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

1C with a bit of sun shining ………….. finally. 4 years ago today we had waist deep snowdrifts ……………… today, not a trace of snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 1C temps as we approach noon. A nice day all in all.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and a breezy 2C at just past noon. I have pictures of this day, four year ago, where my dogs were running atop snow over 2 feet deep. Nothing is white today on my property.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 3C temps at just past 9AM. It is so good to look outside and not see any snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still cloudy but with an unseasonable 7C temp as we approach 1PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 0C temps as we near 9AM ………………. and still NO snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

4C and cloudy. A quiet way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

6C now with a bit of sun poking through the clouds.


----------



## pm-r

I would say that some of the pictures like this are an indication of some of the latest high windstorms we have had lately. And yes, lots of trees and branches down and many power outages.

Look where this canoe landed on the house not too far from our place.

https://www.cheknews.ca/canoe-lands-on-roof-of-saanichton-home-during-wind-storm-733068/


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I would say that some of the pictures like this are an indication of some of the latest high windstorms we have had lately. And yes, lots of trees and branches down and many power outages.
> 
> Look where this canoe landed on the house not too far from our place.
> 
> https://www.cheknews.ca/canoe-lands-on-roof-of-saanichton-home-during-wind-storm-733068/
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 5C at about 3PM. Lots of rain is in the forecast for overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 3C temps at just past noon. Lots of rain tonight and into tomorrow are in the forecast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C at just past 8AM. Luckily, the strong winds and rain has stopped and we did not lose power overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny now with 7C temps at noon. A nice day all in all …………… with no snow on the ground and none in the forecast for at least a week.


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C with clear skies and lots of sunshine at just about noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C and cloudy with a nice sunset in the western skies


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -3C temps at noon. Some snow is in the forecast for us tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

2C but heavy snow is starting to fall now. Big flakes but no wind to cause it to drift.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cold -5C with 23cm of snow everywhere. The sun is starting to shine, which makes everything really bright.


----------



## 18m2

For the past few days our forecast has been warning us to expect snow early next week. We will likely get some snow mixed with rain as the temperatures stay moderate. Elevation is critical here as anyone living or traveling over 300 metres will likely see snow.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> A cold -5C with 23cm of snow everywhere. The sun is starting to shine, which makes everything really bright.


That's quite a bit to shovel. Hopefully it's not wet.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> That's quite a bit to shovel. Hopefully it's not wet.


No, it was actually quite dry due to the cold temps. The driveway is now clear with 2C temps and a light dusting of snow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> No, it was actually quite dry due to the cold temps. The driveway is now clear with 2C temps and a light dusting of snow.



Does your nice neighbour with a snowblower get another bottle of nice rum if he used it on your driveway to clear it again???



- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2

Ooops


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Does your nice neighbour with a snowblower get another bottle of nice rum if he used it on your driveway to clear it again???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Yes, and I do pay him as well. I have a single stage snow blower that works well in snow that is light and less than 5 inches. I have been having some breathing and heart problems this winter, which is why I leave it up to Jeff to do the driveway. I clear out back for our four dogs.


----------



## pm-r

_* I have been having some breathing and heart problems this winter*_, which is _*why I leave it up to Jeff to do the driveway*_. I clear out back for our four dogs.


That is more than enough reason to let Jeff do your driveway, and I would strongly suggest with your current condition that you let him do the backyard for your dogs as well. It's just not worth taking the chance and your heart is probably trying to tell you something. Like take it easy on me!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> _* I have been having some breathing and heart problems this winter*_, which is _*why I leave it up to Jeff to do the driveway*_. I clear out back for our four dogs.
> 
> 
> That is more than enough reason to let Jeff do your driveway, and I would strongly suggest with your current condition that you let him do the backyard for your dogs as well. It's just not worth taking the chance and your heart is probably trying to tell you something. Like take it easy on me!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. Still, I take it slow and shovel nothing heavy. I sit down if I am starting to breath hard. Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. Still, I take it slow and shovel nothing heavy. I sit down if I am starting to breath hard. Thanks for the concern. Paix, mon ami.




Has your doctor suggested using portable oxygen therapy, or even a stationary oxygen station???

They sure loved shoving the oxygen tube up my nose every time I was in the hospital and suffering with some breathing problems, but my body really needed it and it sure felt better with it flowing into my body.

For the last particular session, it seems I was out of breath as a result of almost being out of hemoglobin and red blood cells.

Make sure your doctor keeps on top of your situation, and don't object to any blood tests etc!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Has your doctor suggested using portable oxygen therapy, or even a stationary oxygen station???
> 
> They sure loved shoving the oxygen tube up my nose every time I was in the hospital and suffering with some breathing problems, but my body really needed it and it sure felt better with it flowing into my body.
> 
> For the last particular session, it seems I was out of breath as a result of almost being out of hemoglobin and red blood cells.
> 
> Make sure your doctor keeps on top of your situation, and don't object to any blood tests etc!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


No. I was put on a different diuretic and that has really helped. Luckily, I monitor my blood pressure, heart rate and oxygen levels and they are good. Again, thanks for the info and concern. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with -3C temps as we approach noon. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 0C temps at just past 11AM


----------



## 18m2

It looks like we dodged the snow bullet that was forecast for last night. This morning the sun is peaking through broken clouds. Very nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It looks like we dodged the snow bullet that was forecast for last night. This morning the sun is peaking through broken clouds. Very nice.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 3C temps as we near noon. No wind to speak of so it is a nice day outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 2C temps at just past 9AM. A rather dull but quiet day, which is fine with me.


----------



## 18m2

It's 1°C in Mill Bay, raining, but we can see snow on the South slope of Salt Spring Island and I know there is snow on the mountain pass leading to Victoria. We don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It's 1°C in Mill Bay, raining, but we can see snow on the South slope of Salt Spring Island and I know there is snow on the mountain pass leading to Victoria. We don't have to go anywhere.


Stay well and stay safe …………….. and stay snow free. Bonne chance, mon ami.

4C and cloudy here, so just a bit of our snow is melting.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> It's 1°C in Mill Bay, raining, but we can see snow on the South slope of Salt Spring Island and I know there is snow on the mountain pass leading to Victoria. We don't have to go anywhere.



We can't even see Salt Spring Island from our place due to the fog or low lying cloud, in fact, we can't even see the top of Mt Newton at less than half the distance away.

At least some of the forecasters were correct If you can see some snow on Salt Spring Island.

I was wondering how they could be forecasting snow when their forecast temperature was between 2° and 3° above for the same general area.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

4C with a bit of sun as we near 1PM. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy. A quiet and dull day …………. which is fine with me.


----------



## pm-r

Very still and calm here, coolish at +2 degrees, but super dense fog and we can barely see the neighbour's houses across the road.



- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with some cold -3C temps at 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Still very sunny with -1C temps at 3PM. A very nice day.


----------



## 18m2

Rain was forecast for this morning but so far only 7/10 of a millimetre ... only enough to make things damp. This afternoon the forecast is for 8°C. It will be nice if it gets that high.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> Rain was forecast for this morning but so far only 7/10 of a millimetre ... only enough to make things damp. This afternoon the forecast is for 8°C. It will be nice if it gets that high.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A very chilly -4C but very sunny with no winds as we near noon.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A very chilly -4C but very sunny with no winds as we near noon.



Almost balmy compared to what my son in Whitehorse has been getting lately, but I see it has warmed up a bit today at -26°C with a Wind Chill: -33C


Too cold for this guy.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Almost balmy compared to what my son in Whitehorse has been getting lately, but I see it has warmed up a bit today at -26°C with a Wind Chill: -33C
> 
> 
> Too cold for this guy.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======




0C with lots of sun still here in Lunenburg, NS. My wife, who has lived in Calgary and Edmonton would "appreciate" those extreme low temps. I would be dead in minutes if outside in those temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with -2C temps right now. Snow/ice pellets/sleet ………. and then lots of wind and rain are in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> It's 1°C in Mill Bay, raining, but we can see snow on the South slope of Salt Spring Island and I know there is snow on the mountain pass leading to Victoria. We don't have to go anywhere.


:clap::clap:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy with -2C temps right now. Snow/ice pellets/sleet ………. and then lots of wind and rain are in the forecast for tomorrow. We shall see.



I'll bet you are sure glad you are not back in New York!!!! That is brutal what they are getting dumped on them. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I'll bet you are sure glad you are not back in New York!!!! That is brutal what they are getting dumped on them.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. I recall the 14inch snow storm back when I was in high school. Shut the city down for a week. Much easier to clear snow away here in eastern Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Groundhog Day Storm 2021: 
Shubenacadie Sam reveals if it will be an early spring at 8AM

https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/shubena...rDDq7IipsDaTSjogSEXWY35hLH5L17wIDt_KJQL70aFXw


----------



## Dr.G.

Strong wind gusts and pouring rain with 5C temps. Slowly, much of the 20+cm of snow is washing away.


----------



## 18m2

Dr.G. said:


> Groundhog Day Storm 2021:
> Shubenacadie Sam reveals if it will be an early spring at 8AM


I can't find any groundhog predictions for the left coast so I guess we'll just have to see what happens. I'm not sure we even have any groundhogs here but we do have a a Marmot. I suspect they are still buried under snow and unlikely to want to emerge to make a forecast. Does that mean they have made a forecast?

It almost feels like spring is very close to reality here. Some buds appearing and some robins arrived a few days ago.

I sure hope you survive the winds. Stay safe.


----------



## Dr.G.

18m2 said:


> I can't find any groundhog predictions for the left coast so I guess we'll just have to see what happens. I'm not sure we even have any groundhogs here but we do have a a Marmot. I suspect they are still buried under snow and unlikely to want to emerge to make a forecast. Does that mean they have made a forecast?
> 
> It almost feels like spring is very close to reality here. Some buds appearing and some robins arrived a few days ago.
> 
> I sure hope you survive the winds. Stay safe.


Merci, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## pm-r

18m2 said:


> ...
> 
> It almost feels like spring is very close to reality here. Some buds appearing and some ...



I think it is getting close as a lot of our snowdrops have got a lot of green stems above the ground, yet some on the neighbour's property have already gone over. But spring must be just around the corner...


- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

So true, especially today.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I think it is getting close as a lot of our snowdrops have got a lot of green stems above the ground, yet some on the neighbour's property have already gone over. But spring must be just around the corner...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> So true, especially today.



That sounds like it could apply to this area as well. 

Slush is not uncommon here.



- Patrick
======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That sounds like it could apply to this area as well.
> 
> Slush is not uncommon here.
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun with 7C temps as we near 9AM. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 5C temps. Still, one does not have to shovel dull and quiet.


----------



## Dr.G.

*Back in the good old days of shoveling Feb. snow in St. John's NL*


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 2C temps as we near 9AM. A fine mid-winter day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The overnight wind and rain have finally stopped. It was a wild night outside. It is now about 8C and very quiet outside.


----------



## Dr.G.

7C and sunny at noon. We are getting our weather tomorrow evening into Monday with 40cm of snow and 100km/h winds.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently -31 C with a low of -37 C tonight. I’d call that pretty cold.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently -31 C with a low of -37 C tonight. I’d call that pretty cold.


I get a headache just reading those low numbers. Currently -2C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

-1C and cloudy as we near 9AM. The forecasted blizzard is to bring up to 50cm of snow , shipped about by 100km.h winds. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently -31 C with a low of -37 C tonight. I’d call that pretty cold.



I would call that way too cold for man or beast, or bird. Keep warm safe and healthy.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Starting to snow now. Forecast is now for up to 65cm of snow whipped about by wind gusts of 110km/h from the northeast. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with a cold -7C temp as we near 11AM. All is still very white as we have not had our usual rain following a snowstorm to wash away the snow, With a total of about 40cm on the ground, this will be with us for awhile. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Earthquake Details (2021-02-10)







earthquakescanada.nrcan.gc.ca





Nothing felt here.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/yarmouth-floor-shake-loud-booms-1.5909041?fbclid=IwAR3bGOPlP2UaHBISbaEQx2TsMF_rUDDWU3Exqu1Bjafb5gOyMZXx9hFWuUw


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -2C temps at just past 2PM. Slowly, a bit of our snow is melting away in the sunshine.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -2C temps as we near 3PM. Slowly, a bit of our snow melts away.


----------



## pm-r

Well, it seems as if the weather forecast for this area was pretty accurate for a change:

_*Winter storm warnings for B.C.’s South Coast. Heads up Victoria!*_









Winter storm warnings for B.C.’s South Coast. Heads up Victoria! | Globalnews.ca


It looks likely that Saturday morning's snow event will be minimal for much of the Lower Mainland but that's doesn't mean we won't see any snow.




globalnews.ca





Most places got about 25 cm or more and temperatures up to freezing point for the warmest.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Well, it seems as if the weather forecast for this area was pretty accurate for a change:
> 
> _*Winter storm warnings for B.C.’s South Coast. Heads up Victoria!*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter storm warnings for B.C.’s South Coast. Heads up Victoria! | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> It looks likely that Saturday morning's snow event will be minimal for much of the Lower Mainland but that's doesn't mean we won't see any snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most places got about 25 cm or more and temperatures up to freezing point for the warmest.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Wow!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G.

Our freezing rain has just started. Should last all night into the morning. Hope the power lines stay up. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Still -24 tonight but it’s forecast to warm up for next weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

No overnight snow, just some freezing drizzle. Freezing rain to come soon and then just rain. +1C temps at 9AM


----------



## CubaMark

The wet snow is falling now - schools were cancelled early this morning. Going to be a mess out there - and I have an oil change scheduled. Great....

Still, could be worse. Texas is at -22, massive blackouts (up to 4-million people at one point), and with the wonders of the free market:

"Real-time market prices on the power grid operated by the ERCOT have climbed as high as $11,000 Cdn per megawatt hour. A typical price on the grid, which supplies most of the electricity for Texas, is less than $100 per megawatt hour.
(CBC)"​


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark said:


> The wet snow is falling now - schools were cancelled early this morning. Going to be a mess out there - and I have an oil change scheduled. Great....
> 
> Still, could be worse. Texas is at -22, massive blackouts (up to 4-million people at one point), and with the wonders of the free market:
> 
> "Real-time market prices on the power grid operated by the ERCOT have climbed as high as $11,000 Cdn per megawatt hour. A typical price on the grid, which supplies most of the electricity for Texas, is less than $100 per megawatt hour.​(CBC)"​


Schools were cancelled here as well, but all we got was a bit of freezing rain. It is to warm up even more as the heavy rains start in an hour or so. Still, one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## CubaMark

I heard from my nephew in Texas - he went 37 hours without power (and heat).

Pretty desperate situation down there....


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C with a chance of it hitting +10C overnight. VERY foggy at the moment, but it is nice to see some of our snow melt away.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I thought Texans were supposed to be tough customers...anyway, currently -21C here but supposed to be in the pluses on the weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with -3C temps. A quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

On February 17-20 2004, a hurricane-strength winter storm, dubbed 'White Juan', hit Atlantic Canada, dumping 101 cm of snow on Nova Scotia. 

Sunny and -1C just now here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +1C temps at noon. Snow is forecast to begin this evening.


----------



## Dr.G.

-5C with a light snow falling as we near 10AM. 10cm are down already with another 5cm to go before it stops this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -4C temps. Rain is in the forecast for Tuesday, so it might take some of the snow away. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +3C temps as we near noon. Rain is in the forecast for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +6C temps at just past 10AM. The overnight rain took away some of our snow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to +7C now with sunshine. Lots of snow is melting away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine and +7C temps at 2PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sunshine with 8C temps at just past 9AM. More and more of our snow melts away.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with -4C temps at about 3PM. All in all, a nice afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 0C temps as we near 10AM. Rain is in the forecast for overnight, but one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and very breezy with +4C temps. Most of the snow is gone from my backyard.


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +5C temps at 1PM. At least one does not have to shovel rain.


----------



## pm-r

Didn't want to leave Marc as the only poster in his weather thread...

Finally, a nice 10°C and the Sun has emerged here after burning off the heavy thick morning fog, and the only snow we have left is the almost completely melted piles the snowplows left behind.

Some of the ornamental flowering trees are putting on a lovely spring show along with some snowdrops and some crocus-type flowers.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

It’s warmed up to plus temperatures here this week with much of the snow melting, which is nice. I can take my classes for walks around the school yard as the paths are now dry. High of 3C today. Not super balmy, but at least it’s on the positive side of zero.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Hitting a high of +5 today and +4 tomorrow. Spring is definitely on its way!


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Hitting a high of +5 today and +4 tomorrow. Spring is definitely on its way!


Nice temps, especially after the bitterly cold polar vortex freeze you folks experienced a short time ago. 
0C and very sunny here in Lunenburg, NS . Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +3C temps as we inch towards noon. A fine Sunday.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

+4C temps so at least we’re on the melting side of zero today.


----------



## Dr.G.

Yet another mild winter for the record books in the Maritimes | CBC News


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +9C temps at noon. A fine day to watch the last bits of snow melt away.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with +9C temps at noon. A fine day to watch the last bits of snow melt away.



Definitely no snow here, but bright sunshine at 8:30 a.m. PST, with heavy frost on the roofs dissipating @ 5C, with crocuses and snowdrops and ornamental cherry and plum trees in bloom, and hundreds of daffodils in bud but no rain or strong wind forecast so it should be a fairly nice day once it warms up a little bit.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Definitely no snow here, but bright sunshine at 8:30 a.m. PST, with heavy frost on the roofs dissipating @ 5C, with crocuses and snowdrops and ornamental cherry and plum trees in bloom, and hundreds of daffodils in bud but no rain or strong wind forecast so it should be a fairly nice day once it warms up a little bit.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Our tulips and daffs are starting to come up. About an inch high just now in the parts of the garden that get full sunshine.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Our tulips and daffs are starting to come up. About an inch high just now in the parts of the garden that get full sunshine.


Most commercial daffodil growing farms around here are getting close to the end of their harvest and others are waiting for pickers who are in a very short supply... and they prefer to pick them at their bud stage before they ship them back east...





















Too late to harvest this crop for shipment anywhere other than local stores... But still very pretty...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and a mild 13C this morning. Love the warmer temps.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sitting at +8C right now with more warm weather coming on the weekend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Environment Canada posted that the Halifax area was the hot spot in all of Canada with +18C temps this afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +4C temps as we near 9AM. A quiet day before we turn out clocks ahead one hour.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Supposed to hit +9 today. I think we hit +11 yesterday. Things are melting quickly.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +5C temps this afternoon. A quiet Sunday. No snow to be seen anywhere in my area of Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

GRANDMA SAYS: Did climate change, change our Sheila? | Grandma-Says | Weather | SaltWire 
Yuk. There is a chance for a few inches of snow on Friday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with +6C temps at just past noon. Sadly, snow is still in the forecast for Friday. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

It got up to +9C with lots of sunshine today. Hard to believe that snow is on the way in a day or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with a balmy +9C temp as we near 2PM here in Lunenburg, NS. Hard to imagine that snow will be here this time tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy with a balmy +9C temp as we near 2PM here in Lunenburg, NS. Hard to imagine that snow will be here this time tomorrow.



Are the Weather forecasts for your area actually that accurate that you can rely on and trust them...???

Anyway, I'm sure it will be a far cry from what you experienced back in those days you experienced In St. John, and no, you don't need to send any pictures of those days again. I don't need any such reminder, especially with so many nice blossoms happening around here...  


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Are the Weather forecasts for your area actually that accurate that you can rely on and trust them...???
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure it will be a far cry from what you experienced back in those days you experienced In St. John, and no, you don't need to send any pictures of those days again. I don't need any such reminder, especially with so many nice blossoms happening around here...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Sadly, the CBC and the CTV local meteorologists are well trained and very accurate. They are local, based in Halifax, so their jobs depend upon accurate forecasts. Luckily, the massive snow we got in St. John's, NL are a thing of the past.


----------



## Dr.G.

-4C with some sunshine at 2PM. The snow has stopped falling and blowing and the driveway is clear. Hopefully, this will be the last snow we see until Dec. We shall see (no pun intended).


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada (weather.gc.ca)


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 11C temps as we near noon ............ with more and more of our snow melting.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently +3. Low of -2 tonight with a high of +4 tomorrow. About what’s expected for this time of year.


----------



## Dr.G.

An amazing 13C in full sunshine at 10AM. Hard to believe that a few days ago we had 20cm of snow outside. Now, there are just a few small patches scattered around the garden that does not get much sunshine. Welcome to Spring.


----------



## wonderings

Was an amazing weekend here. Got out for some kayaking yesterday, going to be pulling out my motorcycle in the next day or two. Been a while since we have had this kind of warm weather in March.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 16C in full sunshine this afternoon and now ALL of our snow is gone. I am dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy with +7C temps as we near 9AM. The last of the snow is gone so it is time to celebrate Spring once again.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny now with 14C temps as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 13C at 2PM. A fine afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

+8C and very foggy as we near 11AM. Fog seems to spook my dogs for some reason.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +8C and very foggy as we near 11AM. Fog seems to spook my dogs for some reason.



The thick fog seems to be in a lot of places according to the Nova Scotia WebCams:









Chester Golf Club | Chester


The magic of a classic golf course in a seaside setting.




www.novascotiawebcams.com













White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort


White Point is a popular year-round oceanfront beach resort on Nova Scotia's South Shore.




www.novascotiawebcams.com





At least the sea is calm which should make some of the fishing and harvesting a bit more enjoyable...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> The thick fog seems to be in a lot of places according to the Nova Scotia WebCams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester Golf Club | Chester
> 
> 
> The magic of a classic golf course in a seaside setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.novascotiawebcams.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Point Beach | White Point Beach Resort
> 
> 
> White Point is a popular year-round oceanfront beach resort on Nova Scotia's South Shore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.novascotiawebcams.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the sea is calm which should make some of the fishing and harvesting a bit more enjoyable...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


+9C and still very foggy here in Lunenburg, NS at 1PM. Personally, so long as I don't have to do high way driving, I do like the fog.

See Lunenburg: Nova Scotia Live Webcam & Weather Report in Lunenburg, Nova Scotia, CA | SeeCam


----------



## Dr.G.

A light rain is falling with 11C temps at just past 2PM. A possible rare thunderstorm is in the forecast for tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Up to +9 today with a mixture of sun and cloud. Could be worse. Not a bad spring day actually.


----------



## Dr.G.

+6C and cloudy. 25mm to 40mm of rain is in the forecast for tonight and into most of tomorrow .... all brought about by strong wind gusts of 75km/h.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well, we made it through a wild night of strong winds and heavy rains. Currently +9C as we await dawn.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with +8C temps as we near 2PM.


----------



## Znook

Today's the second of some blue sky days, with temps hitting the low to mid 20s. It sure makes you feel that touch bit better in these current C19 times


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 12C temps at just past noon. Lots of wind and rain in the forecast for this time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with strong winds and pouring rain at 1PM.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 10C with strong winds and pouring rain at 1PM.



More Wind and Rain... Wow...!!!

You seem to be getting more of that stuff lately than we are out here on the supposedly West Wet WindyCoast. But we also seem to be keeping up our reputation quite well!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> More Wind and Rain... Wow...!!!
> 
> You seem to be getting more of that stuff lately than we are out here on the supposedly West Wet WindyCoast. But we also seem to be keeping up our reputation quite well!!!
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It is a weather situation called a "blocking high" -- high pressure over NL is forcing warm and wet weather to funnel over us day after day with strong winds. Still, we got less snow over the winter this year.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> _*It is a weather situation called a "blocking high*_" -- high pressure over NL is forcing warm and wet weather to funnel over us day after day with strong winds.



That "_*blocking high*_" description sounds like it should be something to do with _an ice hockey maneuver_ rather than something to do with the weather. But maybe that's where it originated... ??? 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That "_*blocking high*_" description sounds like it should be something to do with _an ice hockey maneuver_ rather than something to do with the weather. But maybe that's where it originated... ??? 😏
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It is a zone of high pressure over NL, where they had sunshine and 15C temps, blocking the low over NS, and the jet stream is bringing wet weather over us like a faucet.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It is a zone of high pressure over NL, where they had sunshine and 15C temps, blocking the low over NS, and the jet stream is bringing wet weather over us like a faucet.



Yeah... I got that and understood that from your previous post description... I was just commenting that the phrase seems misplaced.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yeah... I got that and understood that from your previous post description... I was just commenting that the phrase seems misplaced.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


A cross checking block and high sticking ................... two minute penalties for both infraction. Off to the penalty box for you.

Hockey Penalties Explained - With Sweet Spot Squad - YouTube


----------



## MacDoc

Wet season not quite over but I'll take it.








Nice ride yesterday up the Jame Cook Highway on a demo baby BMW.








Nice to see a better forum software ....most of the motorcycle forums have switched to this..


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Wet season not quite over but I'll take it.
> View attachment 93793
> 
> Nice ride yesterday up the Jame Cook Highway on a demo baby BMW.
> View attachment 93797
> 
> Nice to see a better forum software ....most of the motorcycle forums have switched to this..


Sweet ride, David. Welcome back to ehMacLand.


----------



## MacDoc

mebbe ..but thanks.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> mebbe ..but thanks.


Not sure if you read this, but SINC passed away on June 21, 2020 at the age of 75.


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun and 6C temps at just past 11AM. A quiet day with no rain.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snow is all pretty much gone after a brief refresh last week. Overcast and +5 right now.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

MacDoc said:


> Wet season not quite over but I'll take it.
> View attachment 93793
> 
> Nice ride yesterday up the Jame Cook Highway on a demo baby BMW.
> View attachment 93797
> 
> Nice to see a better forum software ....most of the motorcycle forums have switched to this..


Good to see you again, MacDoc! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks. 32 and showery today with T storms this aft. Guess the riding will be closer to home today and really that's too hot.


----------



## Dr.G.

13C and cloudy at 3PM. Our tulips are coming up nicely.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 13C and cloudy at 3PM. _*Our tulips are coming up nicely*_.


You are lucky that the squirrels and deer did not dig them up and destroy them.

At least most of our daffodils survived as they are supposed to be deer and squirrel proof, and most were ignored as the book says and they actually bloomed.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You are lucky that the squirrels and deer did not dig them up and destroy them.
> 
> At least most of our daffodils survived as they are supposed to be deer and squirrel proof, and most were ignored as the book says and they actually bloomed.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Luckily, these tulips are in a raised bed that is in our back yard, which is totally enclosed by a fence. The dogs seem to keep these varmints away.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, these tulips are in a raised bed that is in our back yard, which is totally enclosed by a fence. _*The dogs seem to keep these varmints away.*_



That's good news, even if they don't look like badgers... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That's good news, even if they don't look like badgers... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Well, even Molly, our Glen of Imaal terrier works to keep badgers on the other side of the fence.


----------



## MacDoc

32 and maybe a T-storm later - lunch at the Falls Teahouse.





The Falls Teahouse







www.thefallsteahouse.com.au




Looks like a disney set but have swum in this pictuesque pool at Mila Mila. Want to beat the T-storms home tho.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Looks like a disney set but have swum in this pictuesque pool at Mila Mila. Want to beat the T-storms home tho.



That looks almost picture-perfect, and I trust the water is warm but just nicely refreshing. Unfortunately, that seems to be wishful thinking according to some comments about the place at Google Maps.

But that should help rinse out the dust from one's hair after a nice bike ride. 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 13C temps at 430PM. Grass is starting to grow once again.


----------



## MacDoc

If I recall it's chilly but only in light of ambient temps in the 30s ...rocks are slippery tho. There are several waterfalls on the circuit but afaik only this one has swimming.
Feels hot today it's 29 going to 31 - feels like 36. Yesterday was glorious on the Tablelands.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunrise at 7AM this morning with a calm 7C temp.


----------



## Dr.G.

A grand day with temps as high as 18C in full sunshine. 14C now at 6PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 11C temps at just past 10AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 16C temps at just past 2PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Snowed a bunch today, and this is after it had all melted. Might have to shovel tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Snowed a bunch today, and this is after it had all melted. Might have to shovel tomorrow.


Yuk. Sorry to hear this , Frank. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

sticking to the low 30s but less rain. 28 at 7pm 22 later which is nice for sleeping. Out early tomorrow to cross the Daintree. Should be pretty much a full day.




__





Daintree Region - driving times | Daintree Ferry | Mobile coverage


Find out the driving times between locations in the Daintree including the Daintree ferry, plus mobile cell phone coverage



www.destinationdaintree.com




Have a good audio book to start.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 8C temps at 10AM. Might bring out the lawn mower for the first time this year. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 8C temps at 10AM. Might bring out the lawn mower for the first time this year. We shall see.



Thank God we do not have any lawns to cut around our house, that was one of my stipulations when we built our home here 20+ years ago, otherwise, my wife would be cutting the lawn anyway due to my leg and feet problems.

The crushed gravel pathways make a nice contrast for the flowerbeds which are mainly shrubbery due to the surplus of shade, and that creates more than enough work all by itself.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Thank God we do not have any lawns to cut around our house, that was one of my stipulations when we built our home here 20+ years ago, otherwise, my wife would be cutting the lawn anyway due to my leg and feet problems.
> 
> The crushed gravel pathways make a nice contrast for the flowerbeds which are mainly shrubbery due to the surplus of shade, and that creates more than enough work all by itself.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We cut back on the areas of just grass with areas of shrubs, a couple of veggie plots, a few big sections of just flowers, and even spots that we let stay wild for the bees and butterflies.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 11C temps at just past noon. A quiet day.


----------



## MacDoc

We are planted rain forest in the backyard and pebbled concrete in the front with loads of potted and planted bio around the edges. Everything grows so fast here...tiger grass in particular - over topping the house now. ( that's not our house but our tiger grass is the same height )








A lovely 24 C at 11 pm. 🌙 Curlews calling.


----------



## Dr.G.

Full sunshine with 10C temps at noon. Another nice day.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 5C temps. Rain is in the forecast for this weekend. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 10C temps. Sunshine and warmer temps are in the forecast for the next few days.


----------



## MacDoc

4" of rain and continuing - back yard is a swamp ...expecting a croc to swim up to the step.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C at just past 11AM.


----------



## MacDoc

Good grief...nudging 16" of rain in 72 hours. Backyard lagoon reminds me of my first year here a decade ago. The dog is giving us the evil eye about going out and peed on the rug yesterday..
🥴








Nice temp tho 23 degrees on the back deck at 5 am and a noisy tin roof.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Good grief...nudging 16" of rain in 72 hours. Backyard lagoon reminds me of my first year here a decade ago. The dog is giving us the evil eye about going out and peed on the rug yesterday..
> 🥴
> View attachment 93852
> 
> Nice temp tho 23 degrees on the back deck at 5 am and a noisy tin roof.


Wow!!! Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 16C at just past 4PM.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> 4" of rain and continuing - back yard is a swamp ...expecting a croc to swim up to the step.


That is definitely wet!!!



MacDoc said:


> Good grief...nudging 16" of rain in 72 hours. Backyard lagoon reminds me of my first year here a decade ago.


And it definitely seems like it got a hell of a lot worse weter!!! Wozers!!! 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## talonracer

+20c here Saturday, -4 and ~5cm of snow yesterday; currently a balmy + 4 in advance of some more snow forecast later in the week.


----------



## Dr.G.

talonracer said:


> +20c here Saturday, -4 and ~5cm of snow yesterday; currently a balmy + 4 in advance of some more snow forecast later in the week.


Wow. Talk about up and down weather. Stay well and stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

this is getting very old - 








feeling picked on by Ma Nature now - we are right in the centre of the never ending blob tho it has reduced in size


----------



## pm-r

Apparently, we have been breaking records recently, but for some reason, it doesn't really feel like it, but it has been nice sunny weather...

It still has a spring coolness to it in the shade... At least it does at our house on our deck in the shade... The only other side of the house in the full sun is definitely on the sunny warm side...



https://twitter.com/yyj_weather




- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Well it stopped raining for the moment.








Roads cut, rivers overflow as Far North Queensland braces for more heavy rainfall


A trough off the coast is dumping rain on Far North Queensland, cutting roads and forcing the council to close some parks and camp sites.




www.abc.net.au





but more forecast and heavier tomorrow afternoon ..morning ride I think to Mossman - see the debris


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 13C temps as we inch towards 11AM


----------



## MacDoc

very wet again - more than 2' since Sunday 23 feels like 21 at 5 am


----------



## Dr.G.

It hit 16C with full sunshine at 3PM. Mowed my back lawn and did some weeding. It felt good to be out in the garden in shorts and a tee shirt. Felt like Spring is finally here in this area of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun now shining after some overnight rain. A pleasant 12C at just past 9AM


----------



## MacDoc

Rain held off today. Walked down to the bowls club for their excellent $10 fish & chips & salad. Brought the umbrella but no need.
All prices in Australia include tax and there is no tipping. Healthy portions too.
Has enough from this to bring home some chips for the pooch








Had a superb feed of kangaroo there one evening. Very much like a sirloin tip but less fat and far better for the environment


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Rain held off today. Walked down to the bowls club for their excellent $10 fish & chips & salad. Brought the umbrella but no need.
> All prices in Australia include tax and there is no tipping. Healthy portions too.
> Has enough from this to bring home some chips for the pooch
> View attachment 93866
> 
> Had a superb feed of kangaroo there one evening. Very much like a sirloin tip but less fat and far better for the environment


The fish looks good. I never had kangaroo before. Also interesting.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun with 7C temps as we near 9AM.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and no rain. Kangaroo is one meat that is healthy for people and planet as they emit no methane and cannot be farmed. People object to the killing tho even tho they over populated in some areas ..sort of like deer in N America.
They are not in the least endangered.








Kangaroo - Sustainable Table







sustainabletable.org.au


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and sunny as we near 11AM. Still, look at the calendar.


----------



## Dr.G.

Currently 18C and very sunny, but still very breezy at 430PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 12C and sunny as we near 11AM. Still, look at the calendar.
> View attachment 93874



Oh please... and that is eight months too soon already... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 18C at 3PM. A quiet Sunday to work out in the garden.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy and 14C at 4PM. Worked outside a bit and cleaned up in the house a bit.


----------



## talonracer

Currently +13 after about 5 days around zero with daily minor snowfalls.


----------



## Dr.G.

9C and cloudy here at just past 11AM. A dull and quiet day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 15C temps as we near 1PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 16C temps as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 14C temps at 3PM. A quiet Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 16C temps as we near 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 12C temps at just past 11AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Cooler today and overcast, high of 10. Supposed to be rain coming but nothing much yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with some rain on the way tomorrow as we near 10PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Some sun, some wind and 15C temps at 5:25 PM. A fine Mother's Day here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 15C temps as we near 5PM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Nice weather is forthcoming here in Lunenburg, NS.

Lunenburg, NS - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada (weather.gc.ca)


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Nice weather is forthcoming here in Lunenburg, NS.



That should sure help your tomatoes along... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That should sure help your tomatoes along... 😉
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

22 C yesterday and 22 C today. A nice weekend. Washed two cars yesterday, one to go.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 22 C yesterday and 22 C today. A nice weekend. Washed two cars yesterday, one to go.


Sunny and 21C here as we near 3PM.


----------



## Znook

Thunder/Lightning and fast downpours here on the other side of the pond, with a current temp of 11C/52F at 19:07.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunder, lightening and heavy rain rolled in a few hours ago ................ now we have a nice sunset forming in the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 24C temps and another possible thunder storm rolling in from the west.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Cloudy with 24C temps and another possible thunder storm rolling in from the west.



It sounds like your weather is trying to make up for some lost storms.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It sounds like your weather is trying to make up for some lost storms.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


A bit. Got some rain with no thunder today. Temps are now down to 19C with some sun coming out. Should be a nice evening.


----------



## MacDoc

The tipping of the planet.
Getting down to upper teens for sleeping.....upper 20s daytime.


----------



## Dr.G.

12C and very sunny at 830AM. We are "tipping" in the right direction here in eastern Canada.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

My kids want to set up a tent on the patio and sleep outside tonight. Should be warm enough. About 17C right now.


----------



## Dr.G.

We hit 25C by about 2PM and then the rain came and brought down the temps to the current 13C. Still, the rain has now stopped with sunshine in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 13C temps at 1030AM.  Going to be a fine day to garden.


----------



## MacDoc

20 degrees at 9 pm - a bit damp but generally nice time of year but moving to chillier nights as no heating and a house wide open to airflow by design.

I like the Iceland solution with separate duvets. ( doonas in 'Stralian )








Two Duvets System in Scandinavia


Sleeping with another person can be hard. Make it a little easier with Scandinavia's own peace treaty for the bedroom: the two duvet system.




www.scandinaviastandard.com





Some discussion about it pre chilly season. 13 is very rare so mid teens the norm. We've only just turned the over head fan off.


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> 20 degrees at 9 pm - a bit damp but generally nice time of year but moving to chillier nights as no heating and a house wide open to airflow by design.
> 
> I like the Iceland solution with separate duvets. ( doonas in 'Stralian )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Duvets System in Scandinavia
> 
> 
> Sleeping with another person can be hard. Make it a little easier with Scandinavia's own peace treaty for the bedroom: the two duvet system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scandinaviastandard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some discussion about it pre chilly season. 13 is very rare so mid teens the norm. We've only just turned the over head fan off.


11C and very sunny at 9AM. We use open windows and the ocean breeze to help cool down our house in Summer. We have a great many windows that face the sun throughout the day in Winter, and that sort of free solar heat helps to cut down on the heating bill in the daytime.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 19C temps at 130PM. Set out the last of my tomato plants. Here is hoping for a bountiful harvest. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 24C temps. Off to mow the lawn once again after lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

A sunny and humid 25C at 425PM. Windows are open to let in some nice ocean breezes.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Nice afternoon, 22C in the sun. Went for a couple walks with my classes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 10C here as we near 9AM. A good day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Pretty nice in the 20’s all week here coming up.


----------



## Dr.G.

16C and very foggy at 3PM


----------



## MacDoc

21 going to 26 and finally the showers have stopped for a day at least.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 19C temps at 4PM


----------



## pm-r

Clear and sunny the last few days here, warm temperatures in the low 20s, nice and comfortable, just a slight breeze coming off Saanich Inlet.

Got a cantankerous garden irrigation sprinkler repair, thanks to some help from our neighbour as my hands don't work with arthritis properly.

Purchased a new valve from the irrigation supply place and used its innards to replace something goofy in the old one. Now back up and working.

Actually ended up with some spare parts in case needed for the next repair job, and cheaper than buying just the required replacement parts.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 19C at just past 9AM. Nice sunshine and not much of an ocean breeze makes sitting out on my deck drinking coffee a pleasure.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 22C temps at just 830AM. A warming trend is upon us.


----------



## Dr.G.

A nice sunset is forming. Still nice to be sitting out on our deck with a slight breeze and 22C temps at 8PM


----------



## MacDoc

22 and light showers now,,,, mid to high 20s mixed sun and cloud coming..now this kind of winter I'm enjoying
got away late yesterday for 180 km loop to Lake Barrine but was relaxing ride and enjoying the autobiography of John D Rockefeller on Chirp.








Titan


Penned by a New York Times bestselling author, this Wall Street Journal bestseller that provides an in-depth account of the world’s first billionaire was hailed as “one of the great American biographies” (Time)! A “wonderfully fluent and compelling” rags-to-riches story (The New York Times) that...




www.chirpbooks.com





29 hours of very interesting listening. realized i need to be packing my lunch instead of buying out each ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C with a 31C humidex reading at just past 2PM. Still sunny and only a slight ocean breeze. Break out the fans for tonight.


----------



## Dr.G.

Up to 31C now with a 34C humidex reading as we near 4PM. Hopefully, this will be our high for the day. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Up to 31C now with a 34C humidex reading as we near 4PM. Hopefully, this will be our high for the day. We shall see.



That is definitely too warm/hot for us thanks, and I would sure hope you have at least a bit of a sea breeze to help cool things off a bit.

EDIT:
And talk about Calgary's crazy weather extremes... At least it just seems to be in the hills and mountains...
_*Calgary
Days after heat wave, up to 40 cm of snow expected in Alberta's mountain parks*_


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/winter-storm-warning-highway-93-1.6055643




- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

We are in for another record setting hot day. It is already 20C and very sunny and it is not even 8AM yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

A wild morning with thunder storms and lightening and 23C temps at 5AM. Our poor dogs. All is quiet now with cooler 19C temps and the rain has stopped.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 17C temps and it is just 930AM. Will be a warm day here in Lunenburg.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny with a high of 25 C today. Good day to stay inside and mark stuff.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 24C temps and a nice ocean breeze. I have been out in the garden most of the afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

Warmth is back with a high of 28 - was almost no wind yesterday - unusually calm Pacfic. Looks almost like a painting.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Warmth is back with a high of 28 - was almost no wind yesterday - unusually calm Pacfic. Looks almost like a painting.


Nice shot... 
Actually, it looks like it could be taken from several areas here on Vancouver Island or the BC West Coast. Very similar scenes here.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sun and 24C temps, with some clouds rolling in from the west.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and breezy with 26C temps as we near 5PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 22C temps and no ocean breeze at 1030AM. Going to be a hot day today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny with 22C temps and no ocean breeze at 1030AM. Going to be a hot day today.



You may have to get ready for a bit of a blow and rain after the weekend...

All thanks to tropical Storm Claudette ...


> "On the forecast track, the system should cross portions of the southeast U.S. through Sunday night, move over the coast of North Carolina into the western Atlantic Ocean on Monday, *and be located south of Nova Scotia by late Tuesday."*




At least she's not one of the worst storms to migrate up into the same area.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You may have to get ready for a bit of a blow and rain after the weekend...
> 
> All thanks to tropical Storm Claudette ...
> 
> At least she's not one of the worst storms to migrate up into the same area.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, it will bring about an inch or two or rain and winds of up to 75km/h. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C as we near 9AM. Going to be a warm start to summer today.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny and 19C as we near 9AM. Going to be a warm start to summer today.
> View attachment 93992




Actually...
_*Summer 2021 in Northern Hemisphere began on Sunday, June 20*_
*and ends on*
_*Wednesday, September 22*_
All dates are in Pacific Time.

Google says so... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Actually...
> _*Summer 2021 in Northern Hemisphere began on Sunday, June 20*_
> *and ends on*
> _*Wednesday, September 22*_
> All dates are in Pacific Time.
> 
> Google says so...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


I don’t understand why they don’t just go with the 21st of March, June, September and September. Much easier to remember.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> I don’t understand why they don’t just go with the 21st of March, June, September and September. Much easier to remember.


'Cause the Sun and the Plantets aren't always aligned with our Calendar...

And it likes and enjoys a bit of variety... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> 'Cause the Sun and the Plantets aren't always aligned with our Calendar...
> 
> And it likes and enjoys a bit of variety...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


The solstice and the vernal equinox should mark the MIDDLE of the season in my opinion, not the end. /rant over


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> The solstice and the vernal equinox should mark the MIDDLE of the season in my opinion, not the end. /rant over



The "*MIDDLE of the season*" names already exist, but they are different from what you suggest, and are known as "midsummer", mid-fall, Mid-winter and mid-spring and have been that way for years. 😉

The solstice and the vernal equinox names do double duty as thecan signify both the start and end of two adjoining seasons. So you don't need to rant... 😉

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> The "*MIDDLE of the season*" names already exist, but they are different from what you suggest, and are known as "midsummer", mid-fall, Mid-winter and mid-spring and have been that way for years.
> 
> The solstice and the vernal equinox names do double duty as thecan signify both the start and end of two adjoining seasons. So you don't need to rant...
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


But see that’s what I’m saying. The longest day of the year should mark the middle of the summer, not the beginning. There are just as many hours of sunlight a month and a half before as there are a month and a half after. That’s why June 21 to me makes more sense as Midsommar.


----------



## pm-r

It looks like Nova Scotia will just get a few leftover remanents of post-tropical storm Claudette rather than any Direct Hit which should be a nice relief for those involved:









Hurricane centre issues final update on remnants of post-tropical storm Claudette


Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.




www.halifaxtoday.ca













Don't expect much from Claudette in the Halifax area


Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.




www.halifaxtoday.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like Nova Scotia will just get a few leftover remanents of post-tropical storm Claudette rather than any Direct Hit which should be a nice relief for those involved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane centre issues final update on remnants of post-tropical storm Claudette
> 
> 
> Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halifaxtoday.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect much from Claudette in the Halifax area
> 
> 
> Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halifaxtoday.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, and all we got was off and on heavy rain throughout the afternoon. It is now very foggy and 22C as we near 7PM


----------



## Znook

Currently 10:20 here and it's 15C, overcast with rain forecast for 14:00. Just a slight SE breeze to shiver the leaves on the trees, with it thought to go even calmer as the evening hits.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 18C temps as we near 9AM. Should be a nice day if the sun ever does appear. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Gonna be a warm one in Alberta this weekend, climbing into the 30’s and then 35 or 36 early next week. A little too warm for my liking.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Gonna be a warm one in Alberta this weekend, climbing into the 30’s and then 35 or 36 early next week. A little too warm for my liking.


Wow. Sounds like a heat dome will be upon you. Bonne chance, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 25C at just past 4PM. The sun comes out every so often, and there is no ocean breeze. Still this is far better than the folks in the BC interior are experiencing now and in the near future.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently 32 here in sunny Alberta. If the Apple Weather app is to be believed, we’ll be looking at a high of 38 C on Wednesday.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently 32 here in sunny Alberta.


We are currently 35 degrees C, and fairly high humidity at 2:30 pm ish , and barely a slight breeze.

Luckily our tall trees surrounding the house help keep us cool.

So far we have avoided turning on the AC cooling unit, and I also need to fit it with an automatic condensate pump so that we don't flood the basement. It's amazing how much water the unit can remove from the air and it can fill a 3 gallon bucket in less than an hour!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently 32 here in sunny Alberta.



Where exactly is your "_*here in sunny Alberta*_" location???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

That would be Sherwood Park, Patrick, near Edmonton.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> That would be Sherwood Park, Patrick, near Edmonton.



Ah yes, that suddenly rings a bell. Thanks Freddie. 

I should remember as Sherwood Park is the address of the makers of our favourite red chile jelly and I had to contact them years ago for alternate places to purchase it as Costco only carries what they call their cold pack and they only carry it seasonally around Christmas and winter season time.

It always struck me as odd that a place close to Edmonton would be making a hot red chilli jelly!!! And especially during the winter season. They must have some superheated hot hoses there!!! 😉

PS they do also sell a "hot pack" that is heated and then sealed and lasts longer that they sell year-round but it is much more expensive.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> Ah yes, that suddenly rings a bell. Thanks Freddie.
> 
> I should remember as Sherwood Park is the address of the makers of our favourite red chile jelly and I had to contact them years ago for alternate places to purchase it as Costco only carries what they call their cold pack and they only carry it seasonally around Christmas and winter season time.
> 
> It always struck me as odd that a place close to Edmonton would be making a hot red chilli jelly!!! And especially during the winter season. They must have some superheated hot hoses there!!!
> 
> PS they do also sell a "hot pack" that is heated and then sealed and lasts longer that they sell year-round but it is much more expensive.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Everyone’s got their favourites. You know what I wish I could still find? Heinz hamburger relish—the red stuff. Hasn’t been on the shelf for years. I’m not a fan of the green stuff, no sir.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

25 C at 9:00 am. She’s gonna be a warm one.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 25 C at 9:00 am. She’s gonna be a warm one.


Yikes. Cloudy with 25C temps with a strong ocean breeze here in Lunenburg, NS. Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Everyone’s got their favourites. You know what I wish I could still find? Heinz hamburger relish—the red stuff. Hasn’t been on the shelf for years. I’m not a fan of the green stuff, no sir.


I thought it was made by Bick's and we miss it too.

Lots of make it yourself recipes if one is so inclined:




__





red hamburger relish - Google Search






www.google.com





and




__





heinz hamburger relish - Google Search






www.google.com





Why do they always stop making a popular product???

But this one looks great:
*Red Hamburger Relish: The Perfect Topping for Hamburgers and Hotdogs*








RED HAMBURGER RELISH: THE PERFECT TOPPING FOR HAMBURGERS AND HOTDOGS | Shifting Roots


Red hamburger relish has been discontinued for many years. This recipe comes close and can be enjoyed on hamburgers and hotdogs all summer long.




www.shiftingroots.com






EDIT:
Best no-cook recipe looks even more inviting:
_*Diane's No-Cook Red Hamburger Relish



This is my copycat recipe for Bick's® Classic Hamburger Relish, which used to be my go-to condiment of choice to create a tasty burger. Unfortunately, the red relish is no longer available. However, I find my version to be remarkably similar to the original and hope you agree... Enjoy!

Click to expand...

*_








Diane's No-Cook Red Hamburger Relish


This copycat recipe for red relish is perfect for summer grilling as a condiment for hamburgers or anything else you like.




www.allrecipes.com







- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

We are already at 32 degrees at 9:30 a.m., absolutely no breeze, but we turned on the AC cooling to keep our well-insulated house cooler and thank God most of it is in the shade of some tall trees.

After 20-plus years in the house, we have seldom needed the heat pump AC cooling and just used a bucket for the condensate as the plumber forgot the drain connection, so I finally ordered a condensate pump yesterday that is being shipped for a better price than Amazon.ca could provide from Edmonton's AMRE Supply. Complete with safety overflow switch and 20 feet of 3/8" discharge tubing and 6 foot power cord U-ground connection. 

The current three gallon bucket can easily overflow in 3 hours if not emptied. That's a fair bit of condensate, so it will be a nice relief but we don't have to keep remembering to empty a bucket of condensate water. And no I did not want to rely on just gravity with the chance of an airlock in the drain tube that always seems to happen regardless of planning... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I thought it was made by Bick's and we miss it too.
> 
> Lots of make it yourself recipes if one is so inclined:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red hamburger relish - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heinz hamburger relish - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they always stop making a popular product???
> 
> But this one looks great:
> *Red Hamburger Relish: The Perfect Topping for Hamburgers and Hotdogs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED HAMBURGER RELISH: THE PERFECT TOPPING FOR HAMBURGERS AND HOTDOGS | Shifting Roots
> 
> 
> Red hamburger relish has been discontinued for many years. This recipe comes close and can be enjoyed on hamburgers and hotdogs all summer long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shiftingroots.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Best no-cook recipe looks even more inviting:
> _*Diane's No-Cook Red Hamburger Relish
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane's No-Cook Red Hamburger Relish
> 
> 
> This copycat recipe for red relish is perfect for summer grilling as a condiment for hamburgers or anything else you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thanks Patrick. I’ll check those out. It may have been Bick’s. Also, I wish they would bring 4 Grain Team Cereal back. It had oats, corn, wheat and rice in every flake. Delicious! Best cereal from the 80’s.


----------



## Dr.G.

27C with a 31C humidex reading at just past 5PM. Luckily there is a strong breeze coming through every open window.


----------



## pm-r

This pretty well sums up our current hot spell... And it's about to get hotter tomorrow apparently...








The hottest June day on record.


Car-sharing expands in...




overstory.activehosted.com







> EnviroCan weather alerts map
> _*Victoria’s hottest June day ever recorded*_
> Saturday was the 3rd-hottest day recorded at the Victoria-Airport station, with a high of 35.6 degrees, and the muggiest on record, with a peak Humidex of 40. Friday had been the 9th-hottest. The extreme heat shut down vaccination clinics in Langford’s Eagle Ridge Arena and the Cowichan Lake Sports Arena


.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Lunenburg, NS hit a record high temp of 36C this afternoon, the hottest June day ever.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lunenburg, NS hit a record high temp of 36C this afternoon, the hottest June day ever.


I will be surprised if we don't break our own record here for today's temperature which I see is showing at:
41 °C LIKE 42° @ 5:30pm June 28th 2021.




__





Brentwood Bay, Canada Weather Conditions | Weather Underground


Brentwood Bay Weather Forecasts. Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weatherreports, maps & tropical weather conditions for the Brentwood Bay area.



www.wunderground.com





Thank God for our air conditioning.
My wife went out onto our deck to check and maybe water the potted/planters plants and said it was like walking into an open oven.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently 32 here in sunny Alberta. If the Apple Weather app is to be believed, we’ll be looking at a high of 38 C on Wednesday.



It doesn't seem to have been the best day for the Raven to go flying into the big Power Station lines yesterday, AC units don't like that and they don't work well without power... 😉

_*Raven causes power outage for thousands in St. Albert, northwest Edmonton*_








Raven causes power outage for thousands in St. Albert, northwest Edmonton


A series of unplanned power outages left more than 9,000 people without power in St. Albert and northwest Edmonton on Monday.




edmonton.ctvnews.ca





I wonder what Don would have said about that...??? Probably would have just gone out into his man-cave or RV motorhome turned on the AC unit and cracked a few brown ones and maybe watched his favourite games on his battery-operated TV... He was quite resourceful that way and often made the best of bad situations as I recall and remember him... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Lytton, British Columbia recorded Canada's all-time highest temperature on Monday -- hitting 47.9°C, hotter than it's ever been in Las Vegas, Nevada. Wow!!!!!!!!!! Currently a nice 22C here in Lunenburg, NS


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Lytton, British Columbia recorded Canada's all-time highest temperature on Monday -- hitting 47.9°C, hotter than it's ever been in Las Vegas, Nevada. Wow!!!!!!!!!! Currently a nice 22C here in Lunenburg, NS



Lytton can sure get hard and often does, and we had to pass through there a few years ago during one of their hot spells on our way to Gold Bridge, British Columbia and its nearby Gunn Lake, and we ended up buying some refreshing double and triple scoop ice cream cones, but it was almost impossible to eat them as they were melting so damn fast. We couldn't even get back into the air-conditioned car for fear of the cones melting into the upholstery!!!

We are much cooler today in the Brentwood Bay area at 30 degrees C, but we are still keeping our AC cooling unit on.

We broke all kinds of Records yesterday at just a hair under 40C in Victoria and at the Sidney Airport, the official Victoria Weather Station now. Almost too hot to want to eat...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently 46 C in Kamloops, BC.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently 46 C in Kamloops, BC.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Currently 46 C in Kamloops, BC.



Yikes!!! THAT is dangerously HOT!!!

I hope for those who are prone to such extreme heat that they get proper shelter. An amazing number of people throughout BC have succumbed to the heat within the last few days.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

33 C at 11:00 am in Sherwood Park, on our way to a high of 36, probably more at this rate. Sunny and not much of a breeze.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Yikes!!! THAT is dangerously HOT!!!
> 
> I hope for those who are prone to such extreme heat that they get proper shelter. An amazing number of people throughout BC have succumbed to the heat within the last few days.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. 28C with a 33C humidex reading at 430PM in full sunshine.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

29 C already at 10:00 am. This has to be the warmest week on record in these parts. And no rain yet.


----------



## Dr.G.

26C (and a 31C humidex reading) with sunshine and a nice ocean breeze at 2PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 29 C already at 10:00 am. This has to be the warmest week on record in these parts. And no rain yet.


Stay safe, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> 29 C already at 10:00 am. This has to be the warmest week on record in these parts. And no rain yet.


It sounds like part of our recent extremely hot spell weather has drifted over your way, but you may have some relief coming as our local weather has dropped from high 30Cs down to below 20Cs.

We are currently at 19 degrees Celsius, just a light breeze and heavy overcast but no forecast of rain, but definitely a lot cooler than last week. It should be over your way in a day or two if the weather pattern spreads East as it normally does.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> It sounds like part of our recent extremely hot spell weather has drifted over your way, but you may have some relief coming as our local weather has dropped from high 30Cs down to below 20Cs.
> 
> We are currently at 19 degrees Celsius, just a light breeze and heavy overcast but no forecast of rain, but definitely a lot cooler than last week. It should be over your way in a day or two if the weather pattern spreads East as it normally does.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Enjoy it while you can. I understand parts of BC are burning up. Lytton, for example, literally.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Enjoy it while you can. I understand parts of BC are burning up. Lytton, for example, literally.



We are enjoying the cooling off and I hope it spreads to the rest of the province pretty soon, and add rain to those parts that could really do with it.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We are enjoying the cooling off and I hope it spreads to the rest of the province pretty soon, and add rain to those parts that could really do with it.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Same here in Nova Scotia, Patrick. Currently it is 14C with a light rain falling, which we really need.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 28C temps and a light ocean breeze as we approach 4PM


----------



## Dr.G.

Elsa's path may be a bit north of us here in Lunenburg, NS. We shall see.

Elsa to bring rain, gusty winds to Maritimes on Friday night | CBC News


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24 C with a severe thunderstorm watch. Lord knows we could use the rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 19C at 930AM. Should be a fine day to work out in the garden.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

19 C at about 1:00 am. We could really use some moisture around here.


----------



## Dr.G.

A foggy morning with 20C temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> 19 C at about 1:00 am. We could really use some moisture around here.


Bonne chance, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## pm-r

Good grief... I didn't think this was supposed to happen in this country...

*Environment Canada confirms EF-2 tornado with 210 km/h winds touched down in Barrie*










Environment Canada confirms EF-2 tornado with 210 km/h winds touched down in Barrie | Globalnews.ca


Environment Canada issued a preliminary rating of an EF-2 tornado with maximum wind speeds of 210 km/h that hit Barrie's south end Thursday afternoon.




globalnews.ca













Strong enough to flip over the car in the driveway yet!!! Gads!! That is a strong wind!!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 23C at just past 10AM, with no ocean breeze to cool things off. Rain is in the forecast for this evening, so that may help. We shall see.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

High of 15 today and considerably less smokey. Still need rain though.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cloudy humid 26C as we near 2PM


----------



## Freddie_Biff

17 C and overcast at 3:00 pm. Still no rain even though there was some in the forecast.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 24C as we near 9PM. All our windows are open.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A humid 24C as we near 9PM. All our windows are open.



I assume you do not have mosquitoes or gnats etcetera, or you have screens on your open windows...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Znook

28C here across the pond, with a 50/50 cloud/blue sky mix. Humidity hovering around 50-60 so making for a nice environment, unless out working under the direct sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I assume you do not have mosquitoes or gnats etcetera, or you have screens on your open windows...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, we have screens all over.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 20C temps and a bit of an ocean breeze at just past 11AM


----------



## pm-r

Seems like a bit of an air quality warning for southern Ontario residents...









Smoke from Ontario forest fires triggers air quality warning in south of province | Globalnews.ca


The weather agency said the smoke from the forest fires in northern Ontario is causing poor air quality and reduced visibility in the southern parts of the province.




globalnews.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 19C temps as we near 1PM. The overnight rain has kept the smoke pollution out of the air.


----------



## MacDoc

ouch


> *U.N. climate panel confronts implausibly hot forecasts of future warming*
> By Paul VoosenJul. 27, 2021 , 4:50 PM
> Next month, after a yearlong delay because of the pandemic, the U.N. Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) will begin to release its first major assessment of human-caused global warming since 2013. The report, the first part of which will appear on 9 August, will drop on a world that has starkly changed in 8 years, warming by more than 0.3°C to nearly 1.3°C above preindustrial levels.


more

so much for 1.2 

Warming with rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 25C temps and a light ocean breeze as we near 2PM


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Very sunny with 25C temps and a light ocean breeze as we near 2PM


It looks like some more very soggy weather is heading your way...









Another push of rain to finish a soggy July in Atlantic Canada


Gloomy and below seasonal start to the weekend in Atlantic Canada, but with some warmer weather looking to lock in as the month of August gets going.



www.theweathernetwork.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like some more very soggy weather is heading your way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another push of rain to finish a soggy July in Atlantic Canada
> 
> 
> Gloomy and below seasonal start to the weekend in Atlantic Canada, but with some warmer weather looking to lock in as the month of August gets going.
> 
> 
> 
> www.theweathernetwork.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. At least it is keeping everything green, forest fire free, and the wells full.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> True. At least it is keeping everything green, forest fire free, and the wells full.



Quite true, as long as it doesn't become too much.

How are those famous Tomatoes of yours doing??? They don't seem to like rain but I imagine you keep them well sheltered and in the sunshine that they do thrive on.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Quite true, as long as it doesn't become too much.
> 
> How are those famous Tomatoes of yours doing??? They don't seem to like rain but I imagine you keep them well sheltered and in the sunshine that they do thrive on.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. The toms are doing well. We have been having a few each day for the past week or so.


----------



## Dr.G.

23C with lots of sunshine, no humidity and a nice ocean breeze as we near 1PM. A great Sunday


----------



## Freddie_Biff

31 C and sunny today. Tried to check out the Perseids last night but didn’t see anything.


----------



## Dr.G.

It was about the same here. Hopefully the heat and humidity will break by next week.


----------



## pm-r

Freddie_Biff said:


> Tried to check out the Perseids last night but didn’t see anything.



Unfortunately. there wasn't even a single star in the sky visible here last night. Only saw 6 shooters within about 40 minutes the night before between 2:30 and 3:30 am: two large two medium and two small ones and maybe some spider-web-type streaks.

I'm afraid my old eyes are also suffering a bit with their macular degeneration, so I don't think they see everything, and it doesn't help that the strata above us won't turn off their street lights that are all on our access road right behind us.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

I could see the stars, but there just wasn’t any movement, and I didn’t feel like waiting too long to see something, I guess.


----------



## pm-r

Quite overcast here today with a heavy layer of wildfire smoke and an orange ball for a sun and some distant hills are barely visible and their tops are completely obscured.

It seems that most of the Wildfire smoke is coming up from Washington state areas.




__





Smoke Forecast - FireSmoke.ca






firesmoke.ca





It has certainly prevented the forecast heat spell from forming and the temperatures are nowhere near what they were forecasting which is a nice relief. 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and humid here with 27C temps at 3PM.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

24 C right now with highs in the upper teens for the rest of the week. Some moisture would sure be welcome.


----------



## Dr.G.

Same 24C here but the overnight rain has left us and the sun is now appearing.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Same 24C here but the overnight rain has left us and the sun is now appearing.


You are very lucky to be among the few that are getting any much-needed rain.

We are currently n drought condition zone 4 and heading for zone 5 the most extreme. We actually have received just over three mm within the last week or so around the area of our house which is about 3 times more than the Victoria Airport got which is only about a 20-minute drive north of us.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> You are very lucky to be among the few that are getting any much-needed rain.
> 
> We are currently n drought condition zone 4 and heading for zone 5 the most extreme. We actually have received just over three mm within the last week or so around the area of our house which is about 3 times more than the Victoria Airport got which is only about a 20-minute drive north of us.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It has been a hotter and wetter summer this year than at the start of WWII


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> It has been a hotter and wetter summer this year than at the start of WWII


Neither then nor recent years have been the best of years, either historically, event wise or weather wise...

Let's hope they all improve... they sure have lots of room to do so... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

20C and rain at just past 7AM. Very dark outside.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 20C and rain at just past 7AM. Very dark outside.


It looks like you might be getting the impact of Hurricane Henri hitting your area sometime after this Sunday or Monday if it's predicted path continues as forecast:
_*Henri strengthens into a hurricane on path to Northeast coast*_








Parts of Northeast begin to feel first impacts of Hurricane Henri as storm barrels closer to region


Henri has strengthened into a hurricane Saturday morning over the Atlantic on its way to the Northeast, the National Hurricane Center said.




www.cnn.com





Keep safe.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

A lovely winter's day in Cairns.
21 going to 26 with mixed sun cloud. Off for a ride soon. Got some new gear to try.


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> It looks like you might be getting the impact of Hurricane Henri hitting your area sometime after this Sunday or Monday if it's predicted path continues as forecast:
> _*Henri strengthens into a hurricane on path to Northeast coast*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts of Northeast begin to feel first impacts of Hurricane Henri as storm barrels closer to region
> 
> 
> Henri has strengthened into a hurricane Saturday morning over the Atlantic on its way to the Northeast, the National Hurricane Center said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep safe.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thank you , Patrick. We shall see.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Off for a ride soon. Got some new gear to try.



That pack or whatever it is perched on the back looks awfully precarious...

Is that the new gear???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

22C with some sun and humidity as we await Henri's approach in the next day or so.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 22C with some sun and humidity as we await Henri's approach in the next day or so.


It looks by the forecast that the Henri storm will probably hit your area on Tuesday August 24th but in a much reduced force with winds down to 35 to 40 klm and hopefully the rain will have reduced substantially as well. That is an awful lot of water that some of the areas in the States got hit with. 8+ inches in some places apparently!!! That is one heck of a lot of water in such a short time...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

> That pack or whatever it is perched on the back looks awfully precarious...
> Is that the new gear???


It's a 39 liter topcase and rock solid. Shad makes good gear. The actual case is very light...you don't want to overload it but it's great for swim gear, fishing gear, lunches..spare clothes and shopping trips.




__





SHADUSA - Motorcycle Luggage & Accesories


SHAD offers you a wide range of cases, outstanding for its great quality and high performance. All SHAD cases include in their interior the universal plate and the fitting kit screw set.




www.shadusa.com





I've been downsizing over the past few years and got lucky and scored the 2015 CB300F about $1000 below market - safetied and only 28k km.
150 kg bike. Rolls along easily at 100 kph with some left and 70 mpg.
Added a few farkles, the topcase, windscreen and moved a few from my KLR650.

Sold my last two Canadian bikes tho I have an unused 250 dual sport to move.

Speed limits are strictly enforced here and costs of speeding very high $269 for 14 over. Lots of radar abd photo radar and no give ....5 over = a fine.

Now that's in my area of Cairns ...small city in tropical Australia...I'm sure the big cities are just as gnarly as Toronto tho not the 140 kph bit.

I's a marvelous area for motorcycling with 4 range roads one of which is world class ... 260 turns in 19 km climbing the coastal range to 800 meters from sealevel.
























10 years riding Down Under


Long time in the saddle today and was chilly nearly the whole ride. Should have sat in the sun when lunching. Need to pack a second layer. https://goo.gl/maps/MnMMRuXjXjJ8Y5yz8 The road from Ravenshoe to the Tully Gorge was a good exercise for me but slow going. I was just on the other side...




www.gtamotorcycle.com


----------



## Dr.G.

20C temps and pouring rain this morning.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> I's a marvelous area for motorcycling with 4 range roads one of which is world class ... 260 turns in 19 km climbing the coastal range to 800 meters from sealevel.



Wow...!!! I would say that range road is about as close as one can get to a Bikers Dream of the perfect Road Ride... but one might get a bit confused as to what actual direction one is travelling without a compass handy... 😏

I would imagine the police keep their copper kettle pretty full with just a five kilometre tolerance to the speed limit... and I would think that might also take some of the enjoyment of riding such roads away as well.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Alll four range roads swing back and forth up a pretty steep grade to the Tablelands. People rarely get nicked on the open highway up in FNQ. Some stretches on the way to Cooktown are 110 KPH and further out south of Darwin 130 kph where hitting a roo is the biggest risk. ( along with wandering cattle, horses, wild pigs - as remoter areas not fenced.

Yeah police do well nicking speeders in small towns and school zones. Drivers are by and large polite and stick to their lanes. Stuff like the Gillies there is really no point in speeding as the road itself is the limiting factor. It's both tiring and exhilarating on a mcycle and the last few years they have completely renewed the pavement which got rid of some very slippery tar snakes.

Glad I finally have a bike with ABS here in Aus as will be riding in the wet and there are dozens and dozens of roundabouts everywhere which are mostly fun and on occasion terrifying. I'm not really riding agressively anymore and there is only so much hooligan you can be on a 300cc thumper. Even the Kuranda range road which I went up and down today is 12 KM of very twisty pavement, I get the giggles at times and the 8 km of the Rex can be a real challenge as is relatively steep as well as twisty. With no freezing weather, road grades can be over 20 degrees in some areas.

















Motorcycle Road : Palmerstone Gillies Kuranda


Details and review of Motorcycle Road Palmerstone - Gillies - Kuranda - Mt Malloy. Cairns region




www.bestbikingroads.com





The thing I miss is the very limited ability of the CB300F off pavement as the area is off pavement and off road wonderland. I was never into it the way my riding buddies were/are. This is Kenno playing summarine with his 650 Honda thumper.









this is one of my favourite shots....Ken is 6'1 and the tree just dwarfs him.








The tree was about 400 years old and came down due to a stream undercutting the roots,
You can barely see Ken here standing in front of the road hazard.








We turned around and I forever altered my riding by washing out the front wheel on green moss ( think black ice ) and damaging my rotator cuff...,,,unfixable but I live with it. That was a painful ride home. It has improved over time and drugs keep the pain at bay but for a year I could not get my right arm above my shoulder to fetch things from cupboards. 57 years of riding and my only lasting injury.
I would like to be able to do the forest roads again but even with better tires the CF300 is too limited. This was too much even for the long legged KLR tho the true dual sports and off road machines could get around it.








I will go up tracks like this on the CBF if they are dry. Its real weakness is washboard of which there are epic stretches in the area - neither I nor the bike are cut out for that.
My main riding partner who kept the KLR in good nick for 10 years is pretty hardcore as well and goes out to the Birdsville races each year....just getting there is 2-3 days of rough outback riding. Local institution turned into a world level event.




It's a good movie if you can find it.




You do wonder about mental health of some of these guys. But yeah it's motorcycle heaven here with guided trips up the Cape York Penisula and of course tons of 4 wheel drive tracks.




__





The Best Cape York Dirtbike Motorcycle Tours - Epic Adventures


The Best Cape York Dirtbike Motorcycle Tours. You Ride, We Take Care Of The Rest. All Experience Levels. Cape York Motorcycle Adventures (07) 4055 0050.




capeyorkmotorcycles.com.au





Just north of here was the Australian equivalent of the Yukon gold rush and there are plenty of abandoned camps and even towns to explore. My longest off pavement was 110 km out and back ( 110 each way ) in 37 degree heat when we were cut off by the Mitchell river ,,,never did get across that despite a couple of tries in other years. Kezza almost lost his balance on the very slippery causeway.
By far the most exhausting day .... only 12 km from the main highway when we had to turn back.

















Old Coach Road – Let's Go Travel Australia


Posts about Old Coach Road written by Let's Go Travel Australia




letgotravelaustralia.wordpress.com





*River of Gold* is a terrific read


> The Wild Days of the Palmer River Gold Rush
> 
> "What with cannibal blacks, pig-tailed Chinamen in thousands, lynch-law hangings, gambling dens, shanty towns, murders, grog-shops and Italian opera singers, the Palmer River Goldfields - properly spun out - should provide enough television material for general exhibition for the next ten years. This one book, River of Gold, could easily be used as the jumping-off ground for the lot. Read it with Hector Holthouse; he will be your guide; he has loved every minute of it, and so will you!"
> 
> -Canberra Times
> 
> "The gold rush at Palmer River, on Cape York, lasted about seven years in the 1870s, but with 35,000 diggers it was this country′s wildest while it lasted. Holthouse has researched the story of those days well to make a lively and very readable book."
> 
> -The Bulletin
Click to expand...

In the wet tho .....which lasts november through March - many are impassable and even on the main highways people need to be requested from rapidly rising floods
....then there are the cyclones


----------



## MacDoc

Speaking of cyclones and hurricanes ....all okay on the eastern front?


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Glad I finally have a bike with ABS here in Aus as will be riding in the wet and there are dozens and dozens of roundabouts everywhere which are mostly fun and on occasion terrifying. I'm not really riding agressively anymore and there is only so much hooligan you can be on a 300cc thumper. Even the Kuranda range road which I went up and down today is 12 KM of very twisty pavement, I get the giggles at times and the 8 km of the Rex can be a real challenge as is relatively steep as well as twisty. With no freezing weather, road grades can be over 20 degrees in some areas.


Most interesting read and some great pictures thank you *MacDoc.*

I'm sorry to hear about your persistent injury, but I hope it doesn't interrupt your writing too much.

I agree with your comment about the mental stability of some of those Riders and drivers in the movie and what they put up with and do, but I had to skip through a lot of it as I just couldn't understand what they were talking about with their down under accent.

Some of your travels take me back to my days when I had a 1972 Honda XL250 Motorsport and I scared myself sometimes where I took that bike but I never did get around to changing the sprocket because the first gear factory ratio was not low enough for some of the uses I put it to, but nowhere close to what you seem to be doing with your buddies. But a half-hour ride on that Honda XL250 even at decent Highway type speeds and its standard Factory padded seat was enough to give one a set of numbnuts from the vibration and its unforgiving foam seat.

You certainly seem to be enjoying life down there, so keep well and keep safe, and thanks again for your article and photos.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

29C with a 35C humidex reading at 325PM.  Too hot to pack, but pack we must.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 29C with a 35C humidex reading at 325PM. Too hot to pack, but pack we must.



Don't get a heat stroke for heaven sakes. That would really put a crimp in your move.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

We topped 30 today for the first time in a while. Clear skies and the tropical sun was fierce. Very short winter.


----------



## Dr.G.

19C with a nice sunrise this morning. Going to be another hot and humid day.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Humidex Reading in Halifax just hit 40C an all-time record. It is not much cooler here in Lunenburg, NS since there is no ocean breeze in full sunshine.


----------



## MacDoc

Ugly temps for you

21 and clear out on the deck at 6 am. Kookaburras not awake yet. They are very loud when they going. Lots of birds most mornings


----------



## Dr.G.

A hot and humid afternoon all over Atlantic Canada.


----------



## MacDoc

Those are seriously ugly temps given your humidity.  My son in Toronto was complaining too, even in a basement apartment.

22 and cloudy at 2 am. Going to 29.


----------



## Dr.G.

21C with a nice sunset this evening


----------



## MacDoc

midday 30s looking to be be in order now going forward - fortunately thanks to the Pacific it rarely exceeds 33 but gets very humid. City wakes early when it gets warm. Only downside with our "flow through" house is traffic noise at 5 am. ☕


----------



## Dr.G.

13C at just past 8AM with nice blue skies and a slight ocean breeze


----------



## MacDoc

Warm night ..calm - no wind

Better weather than Grand Isle tho









'Very, very bad': Images show damage, flooding from Hurricane Ida


Video and photos showed the impact of 150 mph winds and what officials called a "catastrophic" storm surge.




www.nbcnews.com







> August 29th the weather channel reported storm surge/wave heights at 37 ft on Grand Isle. I'm predicting it will be nothing but a sandbar by morning. They had stilt houses there but it was all old construction with dock timber, wouldn't stand a chance for Ida's strength that was just 5mph shy of a Cat5. There was reports the police station collapsed, and some guy named Resweber said that a wind gauge at the police station measured 148 mph sustained wind speed, and then the gauge broke off.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Pleasant 23C weather here. Feeling for the folks in Louisiana.


----------



## Dr.G.

A humid 21C just after 8AM this morning. Some sun this afternoon should warm and dry things up a bit. We shall see


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A humid 21C just after 8AM this morning. Some sun this afternoon should warm and dry things up a bit. We shall see



Do you have any signs of Hurricane Ida affecting your area which seems to be in the forecast for your area???

He has certainly caused enough devastation in the North-Eastern US States.

Here's hoping it peters out before it hits your area... But it seems it still has quite a wallop with a lot of rain...








Remnants of Hurricane Ida expected to bring heavy rain to Nova Scotia


Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.




www.halifaxtoday.ca






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Do you have any signs of Hurricane Ida affecting your area which seems to be in the forecast for your area???
> 
> He has certainly caused enough devastation in the North-Eastern US States.
> 
> Here's hoping it peters out before it hits your area... But it seems it still has quite a wallop with a lot of rain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remnants of Hurricane Ida expected to bring heavy rain to Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> Read the full story and comment on CityNews Halifax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.halifaxtoday.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Heavy rain and strong winds knocked out the power for parts of Lunenburg, NS


----------



## MacDoc

Stunning dry day in Cairns after a few days of mist and light rain which were a bit cloying but pleasant. This is a nice change with lower humidity.
Hurricane Ida sure hit New York hard.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Heavy rain and strong winds knocked out the power for parts of Lunenburg, NS



I guess that is a pretty good indication that hurricane Ida is still delivering quite a punch to certain areas... 

I hope you are all keeping safe and sound.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I guess that is a pretty good indication that hurricane Ida is still delivering quite a punch to certain areas...
> 
> I hope you are all keeping safe and sound.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


True. Lunenburg, NS got hit with a 98km/h wind gust the other day.


----------



## Dr.G.

My neighbor took some nice pics of the rainbows that formed just outside of Lunenburg, NS the other day when the rain finally stopped.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> My neighbor took some nice pics of the rainbows that formed just outside of Lunenburg, NS the other day when the rain finally stopped.


WOW!!! Those are quite some spectacular photos... 

I imagine a lot of the vegetation there was thankful to get some rain, but I gather some would have appreciated a little bit less than what actually fell, and some gentler winds would have helped as well...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Gorgeous rainbow pics 

Cracking good day in Cairns....22 clear and low humidity. Had a good sleep so long ride in order. Maybe across the Daintree. The Daintree ferry is the gateway to the Daintree rain forest and Cape Tribulation
Think this is a two mandarin day ( I tuck the luscious little mandarins in the tank bag).


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Gorgeous rainbow pics
> 
> Cracking good day in Cairns....22 clear and low humidity. Had a good sleep so long ride in order. Maybe across the Daintree. The Daintree ferry is the gateway to the Daintree rain forest and Cape Tribulation
> Think this is a two mandarin day ( I tuck the luscious little mandarins in the tank bag).



Wow... That should keep you busy with so much to do and see... Looks fantastic...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> WOW!!! Those are quite some spectacular photos...
> 
> I imagine a lot of the vegetation there was thankful to get some rain, but I gather some would have appreciated a little bit less than what actually fell, and some gentler winds would have helped as well...
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Yes, great pics. And, yes, we could use more sunshine and a bit less rain and wind.


----------



## MacDoc

Another lovely early spring day. 21 going to 28. Might visit the cassowaries at Etty Bay today.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Another lovely early spring day. 21 going to 28. Might visit the cassowaries at Etty Bay today.


That photo looks like some shaggy Aussie tourist seems to be having some problems reading the signage.

That also looks like a great place to tour. How's the newer bike and its new pack working???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Very pleased ...pretty much eliminated my sciatica as an issue. Love the mileage it gets but fuel is up over $1.50 ltr ...$15 fill up gets me 300+ km tho.
Only 150 kg and with ABS more confident braking. Would prefer a slightly more upright seating like the CB500x I had in Canada but there is a premium on those bikes and very little gain for me other than seating, a bit more power and a larger gas tank.

The least expensive CB500x in Australia - 2015 is more than double the $2800 I paid for the 2015 300.
Mind you add another $500 for farkles on the 300 but I get exactly what I want.








$5990.









Just adding mirror extenders as there is a blind spot directly behind the bike as the mirror view does not clear my jacket entirely. Pretty fashionable too...all colour matched eh  Just waiting for my white C3 to get here to complete the look. ( HWK is astonishing value and I am VERY happy with both riding pants and jacket ) and they fit to size. I bought two different riding pants for the hotter and cooler season plus one set is waterproof as is the jacket.




__





Amazon.ca : hwk






www.amazon.ca




















Ended up returning that RJays helment - was a third generation of my old helmet and a big downgrade....noisy. I figured out how to get the C3 here for $30 by sea.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Would prefer a slightly more upright seating like the CB500x I had in Canada


That looks like some very nice gear and well made, but can you not just change the handlebars to a different shape or style or even add handlebar risers, but it looks like it can be a little bit more involved than I thought it would be and if you can understand the language:





But it seems to be a common topic:




__





2019 handle bars replacement options - Modifications, Accessories, and Appearance - Honda CB500X


2019 handle bars replacement options - Modifications, Accessories, and Appearance - Honda CB500X




www.cb500x.com












Changing to CB500X bars on a CB500F


I had seen that someone had changed to CB500X handlebars from the orininal handlebars on a CB500F. Can someone who is familiar with this procedure, can you tell me how much higher the X bars are compared to the original F bars? Also, I understand that the throttle cables and the clutch cables...




www.cbr500riders.com





I know my 650cc BSA Golden Flash I think it was was much more comfortable to ride when I added some "Western handlebars" as they were referred to back in the early sixties. My son had a Suzuki Katana "crotch rocket" and I just about wrecked my back forever when I had to use it to ride into Victoria some 30 minutes away. I liked comfort when I was riding thanks. 😏

Do you find the 300cc gives you enough power when touring about, but I guess I am thinking of the Old English 250 cc bikes and not the power that the Japanese can get out of a 300cc engine, but I've never had a chance to ride one of these smaller more modern Japanese bikes except for my Honda XL 350 which was certainly not designed for touring, at least not for comfort. I would get a numb bum in half an hour just from the vibration and its terrible vinyl-covered hunk of foam.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

I'm not touring anymore. I flew the CB500x to Calgary ,...rode around BC for two weeks and rode home the Northern TransCanada.








more








June 2019 west Coast by motorcycle


66 new items · Album by David Hellstern




photos.app.goo.gl





700+ km days were hard on my rotator cuff injury. The 500x has a bit more oomph than the 300 but the speed limits are such in Australia that with a 6 speed transmission and a willingness to rev to 10,500 rpm ( much higher than the 500 ) the 300 will easily keep up with traffic moving 100 kph or less. Add in legal filtering and narrow chassis it's fun light bike for local trips up to 400 km. There are time limits on riding due to kangaroos. RooO'clock is a thing
I prefer riding at 80 kph tho. Fuel economy on both bikes is astonishing.60 mpg+ on the 500, 70+ on the 300.

Most bars can go up and back 20mm 1" but cables have to be replaced beyond that. The slight forward lean on the 300 over the 500 takes pressure off my sciatica tho adds a bit on the wrists. A preferred and welcome trade off.
I can't stand on the 300 - something I miss.

The 300 vibrates less than the KLR650 but both were easily tamed by Grip Buddies.

You might get a laugh with Aussie slang




__





AUSTRALIAN SLANG | Western Australia | www.wanowandthen.com


Australian Slang | Western Australia




www.wanowandthen.com


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> I'm not touring anymore. I flew the CB500x to Calgary ,...rode around BC for two weeks and rode home the Northern TransCanada.


Gee... I am rather disappointed and maybe I should say disillusioned as I was led to believe that your recent posts seemed to imply that you were enjoying your rides around Australia, and now I am told that was apparently over 2 years ago. Maybe I misread something but I'm not going to go over all your posts just to check.

Am I now led to believe that you are somewhere back home and I presume living somewhere in Ontario I'm guessing???

Are you still riding there or did you sell the bike(s) and all your gear???


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> And, yes, we could use more sunshine and a bit less rain and wind.


And it looks like you may be getting a little bit more, no thanks to Hurricane Larry, and definitely not the time to go out lobster fishing according to some of the forecasts... 😏


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

I am currently riding all over the area I am in in Australia - Cairns and Tablelands...no overnight touring tho.
Easiest way to follow is here which is current








10 years riding Down Under


Long time in the saddle today and was chilly nearly the whole ride. Should have sat in the sun when lunching. Need to pack a second layer. https://goo.gl/maps/MnMMRuXjXjJ8Y5yz8 The road from Ravenshoe to the Tully Gorge was a good exercise for me but slow going. I was just on the other side...




www.gtamotorcycle.com





this ride was this week








10 years riding Down Under


Long time in the saddle today and was chilly nearly the whole ride. Should have sat in the sun when lunching. Need to pack a second layer. https://goo.gl/maps/MnMMRuXjXjJ8Y5yz8 The road from Ravenshoe to the Tully Gorge was a good exercise for me but slow going. I was just on the other side...




www.gtamotorcycle.com





Australia is way too big to tour by motorcycle ....it's 90% the size of the US and zilch population centres.
For instance we are 1600 km north of Brisbane and 1,000 km south of the Cape - still in the same state.
For reference it's 350 km home to Townsville









Once you get past Cape Tribulation on the coast where I rode the other day ....no more pavement ...and in the wet ...no travel at all past Cooktown
this is the State highway. Washboard to shake your teeth out.










Buddy goes to the Birdsville Motorcycle races every year, - give you a look at outback travel.











well done docu





I might go south to the B-in-laws which is 420km out and get some fishing in.
He's just south of Townsville....but that's my touring limit and a full day ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

Thunder with lots of rain and 21C temps at 6PM.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> _*I'm not touring anymore. I flew the CB500x to Calgary *_,...rode around BC for two weeks and rode home the Northern TransCanada.


I guess I got a bit confused when you posted this in your #45,368  post above. I assumed that meant you were finished your biking adventures and came home.

Some beautiful and Wild Country there, and an amazing number of super crazy bikers... 😏

I'm surprised they even have internet connections for you up there. It looks like some pretty remote country.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Well Cairns is a major city for FNQ ( far north Queensland ) as is Darwin for Northern Territory. The NBN ( national Broadband has been rolled out over the past few years ) offering high speeds to most of populated Australia,...but riders in the outback carry EPIRBs or sat phones.
Even tho Cairns itself is100,000 population, it is the centre for about 1/4 million residents on the Tablelands and down the coast toward Mackay. That's the area I ride and yeah cell coverage is spotty on the fringes. I use MapsMe for out of network navigation. It has gotten much better over time and Gmap allows area downloads as well.

There are only 3 big cities in Australia and only two on the scale of Toronto. Melburne and Sydney 5mil+ and both in the throes of trying to stamp out Delta and deal with stupid housing costs.


----------



## MacDoc

Very blustery today on a short ride ....wind from the south but the rain moving in from the north 
Pleasant 25 then jumped to a muggy thick 28 now 24 at 6 pm. Even our tradie was puzzled by the radar and he's lived here all his life.


http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR193.loop.shtml


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Even our tradie was puzzled by the radar and he's lived here all his life.


A different use of the word _*tradie*_ I gather: 😏












https://www.tradie.com/us/




- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Very blustery today on a short ride ....


I was trying to get some idea of the size difference between Australia and Canada, and I was a bit surprised to find they were close to being the same size, which makes me think that Australia is smaller than I thought it was or that Canada is a hell of a lot larger than I thought it was...

I haven't even travelled further East than Calgary or further north than Whitehorse, but did get down to San Diego and Phoenix Arizona by car so I am not exactly a world Traveler!!! The world seems to be a pretty large place... 😏














__





How Big is Australia Compared to the U.S.A & Other Countries – Wicked Walkabout Australia







wickedwalkabout.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I was trying to get some idea of the size difference between Australia and Canada, and I was a bit surprised to find they were close to being the same size, which makes me think that Australia is smaller than I thought it was or that Canada is a hell of a lot larger than I thought it was...
> 
> I haven't even travelled further East than Calgary or further north than Whitehorse, but did get down to San Diego and Phoenix Arizona by car so I am not exactly a world Traveler!!! The world seems to be a pretty large place... 😏
> 
> View attachment 94143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Big is Australia Compared to the U.S.A & Other Countries – Wicked Walkabout Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wickedwalkabout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


What Fits Into Russia - YouTube


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Definitely on a cooling trend here in Alberta. 17C today, mid to low teens by the end of the week. Fall is coming judging by the leaves on the trees.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

pm-r said:


> I was trying to get some idea of the size difference between Australia and Canada, and I was a bit surprised to find they were close to being the same size, which makes me think that Australia is smaller than I thought it was or that Canada is a hell of a lot larger than I thought it was...
> 
> I haven't even travelled further East than Calgary or further north than Whitehorse, but did get down to San Diego and Phoenix Arizona by car so I am not exactly a world Traveler!!! The world seems to be a pretty large place...
> 
> View attachment 94143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Big is Australia Compared to the U.S.A & Other Countries – Wicked Walkabout Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wickedwalkabout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Wow! I wouldn’t have thought that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

WOW...!!! Southern Ontario sure got some nasty stormy weather with some bizarre lightning storms...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437246316900458499

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Pretty impressive storm.

30 going to 31 and feels like 32 ....VERY short winter.🥴

Not motivated to go out riding today. 31 and bright sun plus reasonably humid.....early for this kind of heat. 
Nice mid 20s at 5 pm tho down to 21 tonight


----------



## MacDoc

Blustery and a rare cloud street. Crisp dry and windy. 








Plague now locusts on my bike cover. Staying home...too tired after a long work night


----------



## Dr.G.

Foggy and 21C at 830PM. No fog horns to be heard, however.


----------



## MacDoc

23 and foggy at 7.15 pm on Sunday 🥴


----------



## Dr.G.

sunny and 17C as we near 10AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny and 21C. A fine afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

20 drpping to 18 tonight ...chilly and blustery today tho sunny. No cassowaries at Etty Bay tho lots of people.
This always makes me laugh. He's looking for them too


----------



## MacDoc

22 and little wind going to 27. Good day for a ride. Mix of sun and clouds. Maybe go have a German lunch in Kuranda.
Sauerkraut, bratwurst, hotmustard and potato salad. 🍽


----------



## Freddie_Biff

High of 22C today in the sun. Got 7000 steps in going for a Terry Fox Walk/Run with 1400 students at the school. A pleasant day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> High of 22C today in the sun. Got 7000 steps in going for a Terry Fox Walk/Run with 1400 students at the school. A pleasant day.


Bon voyage, Frank. Bonne chance. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc

Not letting this day get away ...zero wind, sunshine at 7.30 am and 22 going to 29. Good sleep and nice to get out early.
Had a hoot...perfect weather, no traffic - could push the bike on the twists at my leisure ....up the Gillies and down the Kuranda range in a 2 and a bit hour non-stop.
Cept for this
Hundreds of black cockatoos pigging out in a field.
Had not seen this many together








the blacks have taillights.
Looks neat as they take off.








There were gangs of sulphur crested too...









Use to seeing them in big groups








very smart and alert birds..









and now to help paint since our tradie has gone agley


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Not letting this day get away ...zero wind, sunshine at 7.30 am and 22 going to 29. Good sleep and nice to get out early.
> Had a hoot...perfect weather, no traffic - could push the bike on the twists at my leisure ....up the Gillies and down the Kuranda range in a 2 and a bit hour non-stop.
> Cept for this
> Hundreds of black cockatoos pigging out in a field.
> Had not seen this many together
> View attachment 94181
> 
> the blacks have taillights.
> Looks neat as they take off.
> View attachment 94182
> 
> There were gangs of sulphur crested too...
> View attachment 94183
> 
> 
> Use to seeing them in big groups
> View attachment 94184
> 
> very smart and alert birds..
> View attachment 94185
> 
> 
> and now to help paint since our tradie has gone agley


Great photographs, David. What sort of camera do you use?


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Experienced Canada’s first Truth and Reconciliation Day yesterday. Strange day of the week to have a holiday, but appreciated nonetheless. For what it’s worth, check out S1E4 of “Rutherford Falls: Terry Thomas” if you get a chance. It’s a modern day First Nations story featuring Michael Greyeyes, a Treaty 6 actor from Saskatchewan.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Great photographs, David. What sort of camera do you use?



+1.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Panasonic Lumix Gx1 and Gx7. That combo shown is less than 2lb. yet 350 mm equiv range. Thw 45-175 below is a lightweight wonder and some of the shots it can take are breathtaking. Lots here ...many with that lens 500px








They are MicroFourThirds MFTs with interchangeable lenses and many dozens of lens available from the MFT Consortium which includes Leica 100-400 which I took the Jabiru nest shot with. The full frame version of the lens 800mm is $20k + and weighs 15 lb.!


https://www.overgaard.dk/pdf/APO-TELYT-R_800_mm_f5_6_Technical_Data_en.pdf


The 100-400 with the same reach is $2k ( overly extravagant as that's more than all the rest of my kit ) - 90% of the performance for 10% of the price and much smaller - still a beast one handed








Let me know if you can see this thread








Chile ?


Thanks Gene - coming from you that means a lot as I'm always in awe of your photography. ••• JF - yeah packed 777 flight ....most had masks...horrid Air Canada food - easy transit in Pearson as Nexus user. Partner home in Aus and we are both under 14 days self isolation. I work from home...




www.gtamotorcycle.com




as it explains why that choice and some examples. - even at 1/2 km.








but brilliant at closer ranges









What's the catch ??? Low light performance and birds on the wing - hard to get decent shots.
But pelicans are slow enough  From a recent trip to southern coast of Australia









I forgot to mention that 95% or more of my shots are fully automatic point and shoot.
I do crop and tweak a bit post photography but the magic is in the lens and camera/camera software.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> I forgot to mention that 95% or more of my shots are fully automatic point and shoot.
> I do crop and tweak a bit post photography but the magic is in the lens and camera/camera software.


Quite impressive I must say.

That's a lot of travelling and a lot of various photography shots. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks ...I set myself a $1000 budget at first and kept pretty close until I splurged on the big Leica.
Given that the Gx1 takes abuse on the motorcycle and in tropical conditions for some part of the year it has held up well tho I'm on my third body ...picked up a Japanese body and a lovely *X* series lens I'd been wanting for $245 for the set.... hard to argue since the lens is that price used and twice that new.
Effectively the body cost nothing and got a very good OEM battery with it as well ( $90 !!!! value for OEMs ). The other bodies still work but some minor software glitches that can be worked around given all the setting options.

The Gx7 is not taken on the motorcycle and used for more serious travel and with the big Leica lens as the grip is steadier and features suit the incredible technology in the 100-400 ( 800 equiv ) itself








Panasonic Lumix DMC-GX7 Review


Panasonic's Lumix DMC-GX7 is arguably the company's most enthusiast-focused mirrorless camera yet to hit the market. Back in 2011, Panasonic released the DMC-GX1 in a move to appease those who grew more and more disappointed as the promising GF-series got smaller and simpler, with fewer controls...




www.dpreview.com




....partner gets the lighter Gx1 and better lens when we are both shooting and often hers wins the shot. We were both shooting here








Alaska 2014 Lulubelle


70 new items added to shared album




goo.gl




and hers was the better whale breach shot - hard shot to get as you don't know where they will breach









I really do like the focus peaking feature on the Gx7 which puts a blue outline when you are in focus...excellent for picking birds out of foliage and also macro at a distance shooting







which requires fine motor control to get the right bit in focus. and my hands are not the best from years of riding and carpal tunnel so need all the help I can get.

















Panasonic Lumix G Lenses: H-PS14042E | Panasonic Australia


The Lumix G Vario Micro Four Thirds PZ 14-42mm Lens is a retractable power zoom lens suitable for a wide range of scenes and features a F3.5-F5.6 aperture.




www.panasonic.com





I don't do video at all but the Gx7 can do professional level 4k video and is popular with the Indie crowd.

Dr G I can source a decent kit if you like.

Because the camera is so small it's always with me and you never know what will show up outside the restaurant. Took this sitting at lunch. Another Australian photographer said he took 8 years trying to shoot babblers as they are so flighty. These were focused on impressing the female below them and oblivious to me.









With macro at a distance there is always something interesting to photgraph where ever you are.








A collection of Top photos


119 new items · Album by David Hellstern




photos.app.goo.gl





and without any of fiddling with settings or F stops etc. Point....shoot.


----------



## MacDoc

Back to weather sort of 🥴 

Another perfect morning 21 clear and not humid at 6 am but going to 32. Really need to get moving early.
Wish there was a shore snorkeling spot. Reef adventures are glorious this time of year on the Great Barrier Reef but $$.










Went out overnight with my daughter in 2019 and glad we did as not possible yet now. It was a magical night 40 km off shore, no sound of anything mechanical as the pontoon was shut entirely, only wind waves and the Magellenic clouds sprawled across the sky ....and by unplanned coincidence the debris from Halley's Comet was providing quite a sky show of meteors including some excellent fireballs.
We were in swags on the top deck - snug and warm but perfect view of the sky.








Sunlover Great Barrier Reef tours


Whether you’re an adventure seeker, experienced diver or it’s your first visit to the Great Barrier Reef, our expert team will deliver a unique reef tour experience just for you. Sunlover’s aim is simple: share our passion for the reef and ensure you make memories that last a lifetime.




www.sunlover.com.au





Should be on everyones bucket list....

These are what's out there in the water where we dove. Not my photos. Courtesy the reef boat.








reef freeby


101 new items added to shared album




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## MacDoc

It is thick with humidity ...not hot yet but gonna be. Nice ride to Daintree village with little traffic so I could dawdle and enjoy my audio book. Back home by noon - still quite amazed at the cooling in pants and jacket.
Having tea and scones in a hobbit second breakfast.










The tea is black and strong the way I like it....grown just up the coast and sold around the world.

*Daintree Tea – Australian Daintree Tea is truly a tea as Mother Nature intended,*

daintreetea.com.au

Quite strange having a tail wind on the way home from Daintree and seeing the planes take off in the opposite runway.
32 feels like 35 for tomorrow. Sure looked like thunderstorm CUs on the tableland but nothing here.
Still 29 at dusk.


----------



## MacDoc

Might just take a pass today tho low wind is tempting and Tablelands cooler








*Noisy Friarbirds* in the backyard keeping me from snoozing - that is actually their name.

Took this walking to the bakery a few years ago. 








32 now at 4 pm feels like 36 but lowish humidity so not too oppressive under the fans. More of the same tomorrow then some rain.


----------



## Dr.G.

Fall is coming to this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely pic Dr G
....in the tropics ...trees use pink or red leaves for new growth as insect deterents. Old leaves wither and fall but do not denude the tree. We are in Austral spring and lots of leaves on the ground but lots of new foliage. 
It's 22 on the deck at 4 am and birds not yet up tho curlews still crying. Bloody little dino descendants won't shut up 








Will post a pic of the pink foliage. The change is very rapid. The tropical sun is very powerful 
Going to 32 real today ..if I ride will be early - really need to get a few ocean swims in befor stinger season starts. 
Would like a visit to Green Island and snorkel from shore tho Jude thought Fitzroy might be better.


https://www.fitzroyisland.com/blog/fitzroy-island-vs-green-island/



My good mask and snorkel is in Canada  but can likely adapt. 
Wet season is coming. 🥴


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> My good mask and snorkel is in Canada  but can likely adapt.



I would certainly be surprised if they didn't rent some decent ones there. Maybe even better than the ones you left at home??? 😏 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Not likely better on a rental site...I've been snorkeling since I was 8 and fussy. But I can cope if not wavy.
No leg strength left for my big fins

Damn 27 and a bit muggy but strong sun at 9 am. 🥵 Going to 32 feels like 36.
I actually considered a night ride last night when it was 22 but maybe too many critters about.

Talked to Jude about a road trip to Kakadu National Park ( Yellow Water ) which was wonderfu.
Too hot she says....then too wet. Yup.








Kakadu Climate and Weather | Australian Walking Holidays Blog






www.australianwalkingholidays.com.au





already








Really need to curate this album








Yellow Water


600 new items · Album by David Hellstern




photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Dr.G.

The morning fog has burned off and now we sit at 15C at 10AM with a bit of sun.


----------



## Dr.G.

Turn your gaze to the east TONIGHT to see the rising of 2021's Full Hunter's Moon.
Stay up a bit later, and you may catch pieces of Halley's Comet blazing through the atmosphere!


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks for the reminder - Eta peaks in May here and my daughter and I were 40 km off shore on the top of a pontoon boat. Strange there is tow debris crossing. Life experience












__





Sunlover By Starlight - Overnight on Pontoon - CTIC


Sunlover By Starlight - Overnight on Pontoon - CTIC



www.cairnstouristinformation.com.au





Bloody muggy and hot this morning - even overnight did not go below 25 
.. 28 at 10am feels like 33 and going to 31 but then 26 over night and more muggy.


----------



## Dr.G.

A balmy 17C at 10AM. Back to wearing shorts and a tee shirt outside.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Quite a bit cooler out west. About 1C and rainy at midnight.


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 6.30 pm but drier air so with a fan feels just nice.


----------



## Dr.G.

A mild 13C as we near 10AM. Sunny with some clouds and a nice breeze.


----------



## Peterweb

Currently 5C heading for 10C later this afternoon. Then looking at rain for the next week, so I have to get out and work on the leaves sometime today.


----------



## Vader101

We are sitting at -2C and sunny. I think we are suppose to be a balmy 8C today. Have to start getting the yard ready for winter. I’m sure it will sneak up really quick.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A mild 13C as we near 10AM. Sunny with some clouds and a nice breeze.


They were forecasting a "Weather Bomb" for Vancouver Island and Southern BC areas with hurricane-force winds but it has being downgraded to lower force winds of only 90 to 100 kilometres an hour and bucketfuls of rain from the "process called _*bombogenesis*_" that is a result of the extreme large low pressure area just off the Vancover Island West Coast/.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/vancouver-island-lower-mainland-storm-1.6222423



The wind is just starting to move some large branches around our area just before 11 a.m. and heavy rainfall in multiple areas around us. A good day to stay indoors.

Here's hoping that the wind doesn't remove all the bright coloured leaves from some of our trees. Some are quite brilliant and beautiful.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

30 at 9 am but much drier air - wind has switched to the normal SE off the Pacific so will keep temps reasonable and air cleaner. 51% humidity quite acceptable ...white fluffy clouds. Might get away for a ride.


----------



## Dr.G.

10C with strong winds and rain tonight.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Sunny and 4C on a Halloween afternoon. No higher than single digits for the upcoming week. Still, it’s warmer than many years at this time.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-4C out there right now. Toto, we’re not in summer anymore.


----------



## Dr.G.

A cool 8C with a bit of sun. About half of the leaves have fallen from the trees so far.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> A cool 8C with a bit of sun. About half of the leaves have fallen from the trees so far.



A damp 12° celsius here but it feels much cooler and no rain but threatening, and the recent winds have removed 80+% of most leaves from the trees, even the small colorful leaves from the Japanese maples.

More BC ferry cancellations between Vancouver Island and the mainland, but due to mechanical problems this time rather than some of the super wind storms we have had recently.

The lowest low for this area ever was recently recorded, a *Low-Pressure BOMB *they called it. We have now had three of them recently. Lots of power lines down but not quite as many as predicted and BC Hydro and their powerline helpers coped fairly well. Luckily our power stayed on.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Brutal morning 31 at 10 am feels like 37. 🥵 I'm parked under our Uber fan....Haiku model.








Residential Fans


Shop modern ceiling fans, smart ceiling fans, bedroom fans, living room ceiling fans or patio ceiling fans in Australia.




www.bigassfans.com




Hoping for a Tstorm later.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Brutal morning 31 at 10 am feels like 37. 🥵 I'm parked under our Uber fan....Haiku model.


I sure hope they work well considering the price they charge for those fans...!!! 😉

But that would be too hot and uncomfortable for us even with the fan on at full speed... But I must admit our recent rains and cool even cold overcast days are becoming a bit boring and it would be nice to see a nice change for some better sunny milder if not warmer weather... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Good chance of snow tonight and tomorrow, but definitely a lot later than most years. Got the Xmas lights up yesterday, so I’m not complaining.


----------



## MacDoc

> I sure hope they work well considering the price they charge for those fans...!!!


Yeah they are stupid expensive but SigO sister visited and immediately equipped their whole house with them.
The fancy one in the bedroom has remote control and many levels and really does work.
I spent most of day under it yesterday watching Itchy Boots and working...partner asked if I wanted AC and I said no  ...I was truly comfortable despite the temps in the 30s .....evaporative cooling really rocks.

Ride today to Daintree was very nice and was cool in the morning ...30 now feels like 34 but no sun so decent riding. Looking forward to a shower tho.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Ride today to Daintree was very nice and was cool in the morning ...30 now feels like 34 but no sun so decent riding. Looking forward to a shower tho.


Doing a Google Maps Web search on Daintree shows that It would seem to be quite an interesting ride, and some of the scenes look very similar to some local areas here, even the curvy roads and some of the lush green areas. Luckily no crocs here except the ones on my feet. ;-)


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Parts of the Tablelands look very like Ontario tho different trees. There is even a thriving tropical dairy industry. Mungalli Biodynamic - Mungalli Creek Bio-Dynamic Dairy








These were very old volcanic regions and very lush. Some of my fav stops for tea and scones. Tea growing region as well right up into the Daintree.








Yungaburra, Lake Eacham, Lake Barrine - Atherton Tablelands


Yungaburra is a picturesque village, largely unchanged since 1910. With 18 heritage-listed buildings, it is the biggest National Trust village in Queensland. Yungaburra takes its name from the Yidinyji language, meaning a place of enquiring or questioning. The European settlement of Yungaburra...




www.athertontablelands.com.au





The Daintree on the other hand is an ancient rain forest that has never been glaciated or logged in most areas....it IS rugged
Once you cross the Daintree river there is no grid power.
Some of the trees require their seeds to be dispersed by these living dinosaurs.
The male guards the chick while female goes off to flirt.








They are not afraid and you have to be guarded especially when chicks are present. 5'+ with raptor feet and a mean beak they can disembowel a human and if meeting one you back off slowly and hold your back pack in front of you.
They can be agressive if they feel threatened.

















Not as dangerous as crocs but then crocs don't wander around campsites tho up the Daintree you do NOT camp near water. Salties will stalk campers.

A big goanna shares Etty Bay with a few resident cassowaries. Good bush tucker- this guy about 5'


----------



## Dr.G.

Partial lunar eclipse will be the longest since the reign of Henry VI | CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Not only has the recent storms damaged the Malahat portion of the vancouver island highway to traffic and supplies, there are now reports of the miserable white stuff which could disrupt traffic flow even further... Not what we need at all!!!









Snow accumulating on the Malahat – Cowichan Valley Citizen


Emcon Services urging drivers to use caution




www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Yikes!!!!!! Maritime provinces brace for severe rain, wind storm | CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yikes!!!!!! Maritime provinces brace for severe rain, wind storm | CBC News



I sure hope it's not anywhere near as severe as the rain and wind storms that just finished hitting the SW areas of BC.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> I sure hope it's not anywhere near as severe as the rain and wind storms that just finished hitting the SW areas of BC.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We shall see. 4 inches of rain and strong winds are forecast for this part of NS.


----------



## Dr.G.

Pouring rain and strong wind gusts .................. as forecast.


----------



## MacDoc

Bloody hot - was 31 at 10 am and going to 33 real. Avoiding ac but not by much ...our fans are wonderful. I was shocked at the price of the Haiku initially but well worth it.
https://www.bigassfans.com/au/for-home/ ... bYQAvD_BwE


----------



## Dr.G.

9C with a light rain falling and moderate wind gusts ............ a far better situation than what we experienced overnight.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> 9C with a light rain falling and moderate wind gusts ............ a far better situation than what we experienced overnight.


It looks like there is a lot more to come and the worst may not be over according to the forecasts... Let's hope they might be incorrect... and everything has passed over... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

25c at 5.30 am ...and maybe some showers. Very nice on the deck just now


----------



## MacDoc

32 outside feels like 37....caved in - closed windows - turned AC on - even thin blooded partner did not object.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Currently +5C and a little slippery on the sidestreets.


----------



## MacDoc

32 felt like 39 and sure did coming home at 2 pm but worthwhile trip.








more https://www.gtamotorcycle.com/xf/threads/down-under-on-a-klr-650.151439/page-34#post-2804445


----------



## Dr.G.

Woke up to a light dusting of snow. Nothing to shovel but it is a sign.


----------



## MacDoc

Lovely tropical morning - 25 at sunrise - but going to 33 feels like 40 <<<< 
Might go over and watch Dune at the theatre..
Some green avec black cockee - offset your monochrome.









*Dune* rocks in Dolby Atmos AVX - time went by very rapidly ....and a nice crepe for lunch ☕


----------



## Dr.G.

8C with a light rain falling as we near 4PM


----------



## MacDoc

Closed the windows and fired up the room AC... 34 feels like 40 ....yup 
Dogs had a good time at the park tday tho.








Very nice facility runs for 3 km in the rain forest - lots of bird somg in the morning when we went . Was already warm
Our hydrophobic dog has no problem chasing sticks and rocks.















several had these for long throws down the stream which is deep enough the dogs have to swim and wade.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and 6C temps at 10AM


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Dogs had a good time at the park tday tho.


And alligator free I would hope... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Yep...not even freshies tho could be some in nearby inlets and rivers.
Nothing this big...and no Dorothy that is not photoshopped  I actually thought the photos were when I saw them in the museum in Darwin but found out Brutus is alive and well despite having lost a front leg.








Just a closeup of Brutus.




__





Loading…






offgridquest.com




Crocs are around the area beaches and inlets and occasionally dogs get taken.
My sis in law was just chatting today at family lunch that she was walking the beach on a regular daily stroll and noticed on the way back what she thought were large dog tracks in the damp sand.
.....not a dog and not there when she walked the path.


----------



## MacDoc

Nother enjoyable early morning run to Hasties Swamp. 25 when I left at 6.30 am and home before the heat hit at noon. 34 feels like 35. That's well over 90 in Fahrenheit.🥵









Extreme range - he was 200m across the lake and took about 30 shots to get a couple useable ones.









He was swimming along his body entirely submerged and just this long neck above water holding a good size fish up until he could clamber up the post. Was pretty impressed with the performance









nice twofer with great egret and an avocet I think


----------



## Dr.G.

MacDoc said:


> Nother enjoyable early morning run to Hasties Swamp. 25 when I left at 6.30 am and home before the heat hit at noon. 34 feels like 35. That's well over 90 in Fahrenheit.🥵
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme range - he was 200m across the lake and took about 30 shots to get a couple useable ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was swimming along his body entirely submerged and just this long neck above water holding a good size fish up until he could clamber up the post. Was pretty impressed with the performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice twofer with great egret and an avocet I think


Great photographs.


----------



## Peterweb

MacDoc said:


> Nother enjoyable early morning run to Hasties Swamp. 25 when I left at 6.30 am and home before the heat hit at noon. 34 feels like 35. That's well over 90 in Fahrenheit.🥵
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme range - he was 200m across the lake and took about 30 shots to get a couple useable ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was swimming along his body entirely submerged and just this long neck above water holding a good size fish up until he could clamber up the post. Was pretty impressed with the performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice twofer with great egret and an avocet I think


Awesome pics. Must be quite the lens you have for that first shot. 

As you know, I am new here. Are you a professional photographer, or is it just for fun?


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Nother enjoyable early morning run to Hasties Swamp.


That sounds just about right, and well-timed to esccape the extreme heat of the day.

And great photographs and that must be a pretty damn good lens and camera setup, but I have a feeling that the poor fish no doubt had experienced some better days. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Yuk. Grab the shovels: Snow forecast Wednesday night for Nova Scotia | CBC News


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Yuk. Grab the shovels: Snow forecast Wednesday night for Nova Scotia | CBC News



Keep safe and warm.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Keep safe and warm.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Thank you, Patrick. After the snowfall comes the rain to wash it all away. Bridgewater, Canada 10-Day Weather Forecast | Weather Underground (wunderground.com)


----------



## MacDoc

> Awesome pics. Must be quite the lens you have for that first shot.
> 
> As you know, I am new here. Are you a professional photographer, or is it just for fun?


My biggest splurge ...Leica 100-400 (800 mm equiv ) 500 meters hand held.
















The stabilization is incredible.
I shoot MicroFourthThirds MFT so it's small enough to carry on motorcycle.
The Lens I really like is the Lumix 45-175 x series. 350 mm equiv.
Lens is 210 gms and camera 318 gm. It's always ready to go.

















Just a well travelled amateur - nearly all shots are full auto tho manual peak focus works best on my other camera - the Gx7 for picking birds out. Needed it for that night heron.
It outlines the subject in blue so you know what is in focus. I do post on them with simple edit tools....mostly preview.
I know very little about photography ...Fstops etc, understand light and layout, framing etc ..likely osmosis from hanging around with Mac clients for 36 years. 
The travels and photos are part of the marketing for MacDoc....a few live vicariously. 





500px







500px.com


----------



## Dr.G.

Lots of snow on the way for this part of Nova Scotia.


----------



## MacDoc

Weather? 













'The damage here is indescribable': See aftermath of Kentucky tornadoes - CNN Video


Dozens of people in Kentucky are likely dead after a series of powerful tornadoes ripped through the state overnight.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Peterweb

Not as devastating as the Kentucky tornadoes. But quite the winds in Eastern Ontario, and other parts of the province. Also Quebec affected according to this morning's news. Lots of power outages. 

Weather network recorded winds up to 56kph for my location, but it sounded like much more. Power outages in my area, but our street was not affected. Only saw a little flickering of the lights. Had the generator ready to go, just in case.


----------



## Dr.G.

High winds knock out power to thousands of N.S. homes, businesses early Sunday | CBC News 

We did not lose power, but the thunder and lightening really spoofed our dogs. Also, with temps hitting 15C overnight and heavy rain, much of our snow is gone. Luckily, there was no flooding in my area of NS.


----------



## Roofjac

Light skiff of snow this morning and -5C with 20 km/h breeze so it feels colder but way better than so many other places.


----------



## MacDoc

27 at 3 am ...still muggy tho enjoyed the ride yesterday despite the 33 feels like 38 in the afternoon. Solstice approaches tho not much daylight change ....just bloody hot. 🥵


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Weather?



Just unbelievable and amazing the power and fury that Nature can inflict.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

They might have to introduce an F6 class. Same with Cat 6 for cyclones and hurricanes. The cyclone that hit near us a few years back ....Yazi ...was near the size of the continental US









and partner was right scared when damn thing blew out the weather station on a nearby island which was supposed to be Cat5 proof. 
It was still a Cat1 cyclone 1,000 km inland.




All houses here have to meet cyclone standards and we have cyclone kits that get updated each year to freshen food etc. But a Cat 5 direct hit...not much remains standing.

At least tornados are limited in scale tho this one was some 237 mile path.


https://www.kentucky.com/news/state/kentucky/article256512121.html


But very little warning. Cyclones we can prepare.

I still remember very clearly seeing the monstrous thunderhead that day the F5 hit Barrie.
A 747 was steering around it and I thought damn that's serious bit of weather ....was outlined against a blue sky. Found out after about the tornado. A client was actually parked in his truck at the Barrie racecourse where it hit. He was shaken up but okay...lucky he liked heavy duty pickups.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunshine with +9C temps as we near 1PM. More and more of the snow is melting away.


----------



## MacDoc

33 at 4 pm ..was a very warm walk for my haircut. Humidity not so high tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

5C and very sunny at 9AM


----------



## Vader101

We had a couple cm’s of snow last night. It is -15C with a windchill of -24C. Kind of chilly.


----------



## pm-r

Vader101 said:


> We had a couple cm’s of snow last night. It is -15C with a windchill of -24C. Kind of chilly.


That definitely sounds like cold winter weather, and much colder than I would like to experience thank you very much.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> 33 at 4 pm ..was a very warm walk for my haircut.


That is too warm for my *our* comfort level thank you. At least it's not wet, and we've had more than enough of our share of rain lately thank you.
At least the recent temperature hasn't been too extreme, either too hot or too warm, but we would appreciate something a little bit warmer than the current -1 celsius. Roofs are white with frost, and probably some icy road sections that may catch some drivers off guard.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

getting to 30 is getting earlier and earlier ...8.30 am and 30 already. Retreating to the cooler room with no mozzies


----------



## Vader101

We had a high of about -16C today, and snowing quite hard. We also had 60km/h winds. So the windchill factor was close to -30C. Not a pleasant day. 😀


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +12C this morning. A fine day as we near the start of winter.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-28 this morning. Not a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Dr.G.

Very sunny with 1C temps at 9AM. A quiet day.


----------



## Peterweb

Minus 3 C at the moment, and waiting for snow to start any minute now. Last I checked, it sounded like we are in for 5 to 10 cm today.


----------



## Vader101

We are a warm high temp of -4C today. A lot better than the -20 temps we have been experiencing. With the windchill down to -37C at times.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4C with lots of rain on the way. I'm dreaming of a green Christmas. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

nice view for dining out.



















Finally after trying yesterday to find the teahouse closed I reserved rump steak pie ( lucky I did they ran out ) and because the family are anti-vaxxers they can only do take out. but they live on the tour bus traffics so can serve take out in the backyard.
Got here late and am starving but worth the effort ...another nice run up the Gillies ,.much cooler up here and will have an enjoyable run down the Palmerston ..then a hot time getting home.
140 km with the last 60 in the 33 heat and mostly sun

Some cute girls on the bus in showing lots of skin ....don't dare get the camera out tho.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sadly, there is still a great deal of snow on the grass, so it shall be a white Christmas here.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and 0C as we near noon.


----------



## Peterweb

-11C here this morning. Looks like we too will have a White Christmas. Not much snow, but enough to say it is white.


----------



## Vader101

-10C here this morning. Suppose to drop to -15C this afternoon with snow. The next few days are going to be a high of -25C. Yesterday we had a high of +3C. Crazy temp swings.


----------



## MacDoc

30 and nice at 6 pm on santa eve.


----------



## Peterweb

-4C with a light coating of ice on everything. At least we are not forecast for excessive accumulation of ice that takes out trees and power lines.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dr.G.

+1 C and very sunny. A fine day is upon us.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> +1 C and very sunny. A fine day is upon us.


About the same here, with blue skies and bright sun shining on the new 2 inch (5cm) snowfall we got overnight, makes for a very pretty Christmas Day sight, but some icy patches underneath, so walking can be dangerous.

Light snow flurries are forecast for later this afternoon, and colder temperatures with more flurries right through to next week.

Certainly no warm sandy beaches here nor any swimmable temperature waters, lakes or ocean!!! 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny and +2C at 2PM. A quiet Boxing Day.


----------



## pm-r

Cooler here today at -7°C at 11 a.m. PST and another 2 to 3 cm light s\now overnight, and some light flurries forecast for this afternoon, so we have a total of about 5 to 7 cm making the outdoors and trees look very pretty and Wintery.

Nice to stay home in the comfort and warmth with no pressing matters to do otherwise.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Vader101

Partly cloudy here and about -27C.


----------



## Vader101

Beautiful sunny day today. About -32C


----------



## pm-r

Vader101 said:


> Beautiful sunny day today. About -32C


Much too cold... sunny or not... 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

+1C with a nice setting sun forming.


----------



## MacDoc

Getting chilly on the deck ...it's 26.  Cyclone forming.


----------



## MacDoc

Partner should avoid this coming home from Port Douglas but I'm hoping she cancels tomorrow.
*180 mm = 7" of rainfall in 6 hours.  100-120 is 3.9 to 4.7 in 6 hours. *No cyclone but....
for reference
These records were observed in downtown Toronto and go back to 1847. During that time the heaviest downpour measured for a single day was 98.6 millimetres (3.88 inches) on July 27, 1897.
and you got

1.93 " on Jan 2020.
https://www.currentresults.com/Year...onto/extreme-annual-toronto-precipitation.phpMeanwhile a trend here in Cairns for increasingly high 6 hour falls.

InchesDateMillimetres8.17January 29, 2020207.510.90January 27, 2019276.98.57March 26, 2018217.75.32October 19, 2017135.1
*Severe Weather Warning*
Queensland Severe Weather Warning 1

Australian Government Bureau of Meteorology
*TOP PRIORITY FOR IMMEDIATE BROADCAST
for DAMAGING WINDS and HEAVY RAINFALL*
For people in Peninsula and parts of Gulf Country, North Tropical Coast and Tablelands and Northern Goldfields and Upper Flinders Forecast Districts.
Issued at 11:01 am Tuesday, 28 December 2021.

Monsoonal rain and squalls forecast to impact the tropics from early Wednesday morning. We're just at the middle right and it's heading our way.









Weather Situation: A strengthening monsoon trough currently extends from a tropical low over the Top End of the Northern Territory through the Gulf of Carpentaria and over the base of Cape York Peninsula. The tropical low is forecast to move into the Gulf of Carpentaria late today and towards the eastern Gulf Country district during Wednesday.
*HEAVY RAINFALL *which may lead to flash flooding is forecast for areas southwest of Old Mapoon to Lockhart River from early Wednesday morning. Six-hourly rainfall totals between 100 to 120 mm are possible. *Locally heavier falls up to 180 mm are also possible over coastal communities* about the Gulf coast and may also develop about the east coast north of Port Douglas.
DAMAGING WIND GUSTS, with peak gusts of around 100 km/h are forecast to develop over areas north of about Kowanyama from sunrise on Wednesday and spread eastwards across the northern Peninsula during the day. Locally DESTRUCTIVE WIND GUSTS, with peak gusts in excess of 125 km/h are also possible with thunderstorms. A separate Severe Thunderstorm Warning will be issued if very dangerous storms are detected.
A Flood Watch is also current for parts of the Gulf Country, Cape York Peninsula and North Tropical Coast catchments. For more information on weather warnings in Queensland, refer to http://www.bom.gov.au/qld/warnings/.
Locations which may be affected include Georgetown, Port Douglas, Lockhart River, Weipa, Hope Vale and Napranum.

Queensland Fire and Emergency Services advises that people should:

Move your car under cover or away from trees.
Secure loose outdoor items.
Seek shelter, preferably indoors and never under trees.
Beware of fallen trees and powerlines.
Never drive, walk or ride through flood waters. If it's flooded, forget it.
Keep clear of creeks and storm drains.
For emergency assistance contact the SES on 132 500.
The next Severe Weather Warning will be issued by 5:00 pm AEST Tuesday.

We are used to heavy rainfall here and city is prepped for it but there are limits and everytime I ride up on the tablelands these are everywhere including to the south as well tho most of the problem areas are bridged better than even 10 years ago..








Even experienced residents get trapped by rapid rises and need to be helicoptered off every year.




__





No Cookies | The Cairns Post







www.cairnspost.com.au


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> The next Severe Weather Warning will be issued by 5:00 pm AEST Tuesday.


Ah yes he said some time ago, let's at least go to Australia for the Christmas season and it should be nice and warm there and we can relax on the beach and leave all this rotten winter weather behind in Ontario... Famous last words not to be forgotten... 😇

Some days might have torrential raifalls of 180 mm and some occasional wind gusts of around 100 km/h... not the best conditions for biking but we can shelter inside 'till it passes eh and enjoy a nice stiff drink as well eh what...eh...??? 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Tropical low is drenching us ..215 mm up the Cape. Stayed home with dog and watched movies.

Based on a true story ...very enjoyable





Not bad ...not sure how historically accurate but perhaps better balance than most.





Bit of WWII history I was only vaguely aware of. Dark and moody and the best depiction of the Market Garden gliders even tho it is peripheral to the stories. Gritty in the sense of war is ****ed all around with no redeeming virtue. The Canadians landings in Zeeland feature but these are individual soldiers and civilian stories within the pending liberation of Holland. Still not finished but recommended if you like historically accurate war movies.


----------



## MacDoc

Rain gone and a rare tropical sunset. Usually the sun drops so fast there is little sunset time. Tonight got lucky with the clouds and clear to the west


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with 0C temps. Another quiet day.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Rain gone and a rare tropical sunset. Usually the sun drops so fast there is little sunset time. Tonight got lucky with the clouds and clear to the west
> 
> View attachment 94441


Pretty, but it looks like it's getting a bit dark to continue with the bowls. 😇
That appears to be a very popular sport in the whole of Auzzy land with a large number of lawn bowling clubs and facilities.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

It's well lit ...club has been there since the 50s and yeah popular.
Good ride to Lake Tinaroo today - out early and back at noon.


----------



## Dr.G.

A bit of sun and +3C as we near 10AM


----------



## Peterweb

A light drizzle, with chance of fog later today and high of +2C. Looking at some snow overnight tonight. Have to wait to see how the system tracks for what accumulation we will get.


----------



## MacDoc

Too hot, too wet ..fortunately in a brief isolation waiting on a covid test for partner.
The weather is making my "no riding" for a week a bit more bearable. Upper thirties is a bit too much even with good airflow in the armour.








We're well stocked with food and lots to do inside the compound,








Jude pottering in garden aka rain forest and I'll do a bit of bike maintenance and continue bingeing movies and books while working late ...nicest time of day. 25 just now at 2.30 am.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy now wth +8C temps. A quiet way to start the new year.


----------



## pm-r

@Peterweb 


Peterweb said:


> A light drizzle, with chance of fog later today and high of +2C. Looking at some snow overnight tonight. Have to wait to see how the system tracks for what accumulation we will get.


HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR Peter

Just curious, but where exactly do you live and I cannot remember If you posted exactly where, and your avatar just says Ontario.
That's a fairly large province and covers a lot of area. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> We're well stocked with food and lots to do inside the compound,


It looks like you have some nice tall trees there that I would think should provide some nice cool shade.

But it does look like some unsettled yucky weather there for the coming week or so...


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> @Peterweb
> 
> 
> HAPPY AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR Peter
> 
> Just curious, but where exactly do you live and I cannot remember If you posted exactly where, and your avatar just says Ontario.
> That's a fairly large province and covers a lot of area. 😇
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Just updated my information to show a little town about 1 hour west of Ottawa.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

-17 today after a week or two in the low -20s. Happy New Year!


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Just updated my information to show a little town about 1 hour west of Ottawa.


Smiths Falls Ontario looks like a very nice place to live, and a lot of the architecture is very similar to a lot of older buildings in Victoria BC, and a lot of boating it looks like it as well, also a popular thing in the General Victoria area, but I didn't think it would be as flat as it appears to be In a lot of the Google Maps photos. 

- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Too hot, too wet ...


From the opposite Weather conditions, here's a bikers joke for you while thinking of some of the super cold weather conditions we have been getting here lately...

*The Frozen Carburetor…*

People often complain about the police, but you rarely hear about the positive things they do, such as this incident involving a biker and a frozen carburetor.
Last January on a bitterly cold winter's day, a North Dakota State Trooper on patrol came upon a motorcyclist who was stalled by the roadside. The biker was swathed in heavy protective clothing and wearing a full-face helmet to protect the face from the cold weather.
“What’s the matter? asked the Trooper
"Carburetor’s frozen," was the terse reply.
"Pee on it. That'll thaw it out."
"I can't," said the biker.
"OK, watch me closely and I'll show you." The Trooper unzipped and promptly warmed the carburetor as promised.
Moments later the bike started and the rider drove off, waving.
A few days later, the local State Troopers’ office received a note of thanks from the father of the motorcyclist.
It began: "On behalf of my daughter Jill ..."
=====
Hey, it worked didn't it…??? 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Very foggy and +7C this morning.


----------



## Peterweb

Good Morning??? -12C with about 2-3 inches of snow on the ground so far. And still snowing.


----------



## Peterweb

Looks like the snow has stopped now. Time to start cleaning up. About 130 feet of drive to clean up with the lawn tractor mounted snow blower (John Deere).


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Time to start cleaning up. About 130 feet of drive to clean up with the lawn tractor mounted snow blower (John Deere).


 We could have used one of those a few days ago... 😇

Did John Deere stop making snow blowers for their garden tractors In Canada as they did in the States...???



> This season, 2012 model year, (winter of 2011/2012) will be the last for JD snowblowers!











This is the last season for John Deere snowblowers.


Heads up Deere fans: U.S. Deere dealers to sell Honda products quote from link: Under the new sales and marketing agreement, participating dealers will offer Honda’s walk-behind lawnmowers, generators, tillers, water pumps and snowblowers beginning in 2012. The Moline-based Deere also...




www.snowblowerforum.com






- Patrick
=======


----------



## Vader101

+1C right now and sunny. Beautiful day here. Starting tomorrow we are back to the -20C temps for the week.


----------



## Peterweb

pm-r said:


> We could have used one of those a few days ago... 😇
> 
> Did John Deere stop making snow blowers for their garden tractors In Canada as they did in the States...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last season for John Deere snowblowers.
> 
> 
> Heads up Deere fans: U.S. Deere dealers to sell Honda products quote from link: Under the new sales and marketing agreement, participating dealers will offer Honda’s walk-behind lawnmowers, generators, tillers, water pumps and snowblowers beginning in 2012. The Moline-based Deere also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowblowerforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We got ours about 10 years ago when we moved here. According to the Lowes Canada web site, they still sell the blower attachment.. https://www.lowes.ca/product/attachment-snow-blowers/john-deere-44-in-100-series-snow-blower-876847


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Got up to a balmy -6 here today before we drop back down into the -20s tonight.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> We got ours about 10 years ago when we moved here. According to the Lowes Canada web site, they still sell the blower attachment.. https://www.lowes.ca/product/attachment-snow-blowers/john-deere-44-in-100-series-snow-blower-876847


Not here unfortunately, "This product is currently not available" except in some Northern stores I checked like Edmonton. 
Unfortunately the local John Deere dealer moved from our local area up to Nanaimo a two-hour drive away.

Strange as they did a very large business here locally and part of a large agricultural area. In fact just about all agricultural tractor companies have pulled pulled out of our area. 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

0C with a light snow falling.


----------



## MacDoc

6 pm and cooling down now. 31 feels like 39 but think the weather site is lagging a bit. Turns out I can go out riding - only partner is in isolation and we have split the house and some chores and of course a nurse knows how to disinfect.  

Downside tomorrow feels like conditions.

37 °C45 °C
 Thats really hot for here. Even if I get out at 6 am it will be 28 and climbing.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Downside tomorrow feels like conditions.
> 37 °C45 °C Thats really hot for here. Even if I get out at 6 am it will be 28 and climbing.



I guess if you really don't like the heat, you could always just move back to Canada where most of us don't have that problem... 😇

But regardless, that really is too hot for this guy. And definitely not in hot riding leathers!!! 


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain is forecast for us tomorrow, and then snow on Friday.


----------



## Vader101

Beautiful sunny day here. It’s -27C and with the wind, feels like -40C.


----------



## pm-r

2°C - 3°C here and most remaining snow slowly melting, but many of the roads are very slippery and some are almost invisible with black ice.

A local Facebook user posted the slipperyv troubles video a local garbage truck was experiencing on his street earlier this morning:








The day you should of stayed in bed! Be careful out there! | By Danny | Facebook


0 views, 27 likes, 1 loves, 40 comments, 37 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Danny Brown: The day you should of stayed in bed! Be careful out there!




www.facebook.com





My wife had to experience similar conditions to get our daughter in law to the hospital for an MRI exam appointment, Hopefully the auto setting of her Nissan X-Trail works well for her and it's four-wheel-drive.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

No coming back to Canada...

Going to 37 real today ....early morning ride in order. Hopefully Hot Springs tomorrow for a longer jaunt leaving early. Partner says be careful with Pfizer shot tomorrow.

Partner tested negative .  ..needs another test Sat to go out and also has to wear a mask for 6 days everywhere.
Not an issue for a surgical nurse but still glad she is negative.

Damn 31 at 9 am and stupid humid ...did one errand to pick up minor groceries and done ...totally soaked with sweat despite 20 min shopping in full ac. 🥵
Tucked into my ac room and bingeing movies.
It's the cyclone to the south that is sucking hot air from the interior as it rarely goes past 33 here.
The surfers further south are lovin' it





My riding gear is surprisingly cool up to low 30s with good ventilation and amazing value for money.


----------



## Dr.G.

Cloudy with +3C temps and rain in the forecast for later today. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

37 feels like 52 but the Japanese lilies love it


----------



## Dr.G.

Rain and +11C this morning ................ with 20cm of snow in the forecast for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Rain and +11C this morning ................ with 20cm of snow in the forecast for Friday and Saturday.


We got a good 25+cm of light snow last night, and very slippery on the roads outside watching some of the cars slip and slide.

Even our morning newspaper was hand-delivered as they couldn't get up our sloped driveway. Odd as there was a fellow using a snowblower on the driveway earlier. Another fellow was actually using his leaf blower as a snow blower (snow mover), but would have worked better if the snow was much lighter.

Unfortunately, probably turning sloppy and slushy later on with 4 degrees Celsius and rain forecast later for the today if not this a.m.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> We got a good 25+cm of light snow last night, and very slippery on the roads outside watching some of the cars slip and slide.
> 
> Even our morning newspaper was hand-delivered as they couldn't get up our sloped driveway. Odd as there was a fellow using a snowblower on the driveway earlier. Another fellow was actually using his leaf blower as a snow blower (snow mover), but would have worked better if the snow was much lighter.
> 
> Unfortunately, probably turning sloppy and slushy later on with 4 degrees Celsius and rain forecast later for the today if not this a.m.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


We have 25cm in the forecast for tomorrow morning until Sat. morning.


----------



## Dr.G.

The Weather Network - Weather bomb to blast Atlantic Canada with heavy snow and blizzard conditions


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> The Weather Network - Weather bomb to blast Atlantic Canada with heavy snow and blizzard conditions



Your turn on the other side of the country I guess, but not looking very good. We have recently finished having several *weather bombs*_,_ but we now currently have an atmospheric river forming apparently. I guess that is to wash away any remaining snow that hasn't completely melted.

Keep safe and keep warm and I hope your power stays on.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, we did not lose power.

Thousands without power after winter storm sweeps Nova Scotia | CBC News


----------



## Peterweb

-20 when I got up. Going to -9 for the afternoon high.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Luckily, we did not lose power.


That looks like a pretty serious storm and a good dump of snow.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> That looks like a pretty serious storm and a good dump of snow.
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


It was, but we did not lose power and my driveway is now clear.


----------



## Vader101

High of -18C today and sunny. Really nice day and it has felt quite warm out. Compared to what it has been lately.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny here all day with no wind. Currently a bitterly cold -10C, which is very cold for coastal NS.


----------



## Vader101

Dr.G. said:


> Sunny here all day with no wind. Currently a bitterly cold -10C, which is very cold for coastal NS.
> View attachment 94465


Beautiful picture


----------



## MacDoc

Glad this missed us but getting lots of rain.








Cyclone Tiffany downgraded to category one after making landfall in Cape York


The Bureau of Meteorology says the weather system will weaken slightly over land but may maintain tropical cyclone strength as it moves west across the cape before regaining strength.




www.abc.net.au





South of us 24" in 24 hrs ...








Three families cram into tinny tied to power pole to escape surging floodwaters


Remarkable stories of survival continue to emerge from flood-ravaged areas around Gympie that have received almost a metre of rain in recent days.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Dr.G.

0C at the moment but plunging to -14C overnight. This will be brutal.


----------



## Vader101

This time yesterday we where -24C. Right now it is -2C. Nice change.


----------



## MacDoc

Wet, warmish, no cyclone.


----------



## Peterweb

Our turn for the cold snap. Clear and -26 now with expected high of -17. Then warming overnight and up to +1 tomorrow. Only in Canada, eh?


----------



## Dr.G.

-14C at 9AM .................. brutal.


----------



## Vader101

We had a high of +7C today. It was so nice. I spent some time outside in my tshirt and shorts. Felt great compared to the low -20’s we have had the last 3 weeks.


----------



## MacDoc

Snuck out between showers ..quite nice now with a breeze and 28. It was so humid this morning I could see my breath misting at 25c


----------



## Dr.G.

A brutally cold -19C with a -22C wind chill at about 4AM. This is about as cold as I have experienced since I came to Canada. I have been colder during a Christmas visit to Calgary and Winnipeg, however.


----------



## Dr.G.

Getting ready for the next wild story. Nova Scotia could be in for another wild winter storm on Friday | CBC News


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> It was so humid this morning I could see my breath misting at 25c



That's hard to imagine and doesn't sound very pleasant or healthy.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Getting ready for the next wild story. Nova Scotia could be in for another wild winter storm on Friday | CBC News


Good grief. One would think you should be getting a bit of a break!!!

Keep warm and safe, Spring isn't too far away I would think. 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Very civilized today ...high upper 20s , no rain , good breeze. 

Elsewhere in Australia tho..









Small beachside town in WA equals Australia's hottest day on record


Onslow, around 1,400 kilometres north of Perth, joins Oodnadatta in outback South Australia, which hit 50.7C in January 1960.




www.abc.net.au





a couple of years ago they had to move the climate/weather map ranges to accommodate +50 temps.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C and cloudy at 8AM.


----------



## Dr.G.

Quiet outside at 9AM ................ for now. +1C temps with lots of fog. Rain/sleet/snow are in the forecast, with strong wind gusts up to 100km/h. Wish me luck.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Quiet outside at 9AM ................ for now. +1C temps with lots of fog. Rain/sleet/snow are in the forecast, with strong wind gusts up to 100km/h. Wish me luck.


It sounds like things are going to get a bit rowdy later on... 

Local news says lots of places back East got some huge dumps of snow last night. I guess yours is coming along with the winds.

Keep safe keep warm keep well.


EDIT:
Recent news confirms some pending yucky weather that should hit you later today...


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/friday-storm-weather-warnings-winter-1.6313967



We carry on with a usual Westcoast cloud and drizzle... And a good dose of fog and mist... At least it's not freezing cold and nearly all of the last snow dump has been washed away and melted.

I feel for you with the incoming storm for your area.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

-12C outside with some sun at noon. Going down to -16C by midnight.


----------



## Vader101

+7C and sunny here. Going to be a nice day.


----------



## Peterweb

Another chilly morning, -26C going to -10C this afternoon. Looks like 30-40 cm of snow forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with -12C temps at 10AM


----------



## Vader101

We are -6C right now with a high of +2 today. I miss the +7 temps we had yesterday.


----------



## Dr.G.

Send in the troops.
Toronto school boards warn classes could go virtual Monday due to snowstorm | CBC News 
Special Report: Snow in Toronto - YouTube


----------



## Peterweb

About an hour west of Ottawa and wake up to -9C and what looks like about 15 - 20 cm of show on the ground, and still coming down. Forecast to continue till about 8pm. Looks like a couple of rounds with the snow blower today.


----------



## Roofjac

+8 now at 10 AM but forecast is for -16 overnight with snow and blowing snow!! Welcome to winter in the shadow of the Rockies. But only for a couple of days and then back to above normal. Hope forecast is correct.


----------



## Dr.G.

0C temps and very windy. We were supposed to have rain, but for the past couple of hours we have had horizontal snow and big flakes.


----------



## Dr.G.

Major blizzard slamming Greater Toronto Area, with up to 60 cm of snow expected | CBC News 

Wow and I thought we had it bad for the past few days.


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks Tonga - we don't get sunrises like that.


----------



## Peterweb

Peterweb said:


> About an hour west of Ottawa and wake up to -9C and what looks like about 15 - 20 cm of show on the ground, and still coming down. Forecast to continue till about 8pm. Looks like a couple of rounds with the snow blower today.


When I finally got out to work on the driveway, it turned out to be more like 30 - 35 cm waiting for me. Got that cleared and then had to dig out the bird feeder on the deck. Came in and made hot chocolate with a little Baileys to warm up.


----------



## Roofjac

Peterweb said:


> Came in and made hot chocolate with a little Baileys to warm up.


Sounds like a perfect way to celebrate finishing the shovelling.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C temps and a bit of sun. More snow is in the forecast for this weekend. We shall see


----------



## Peterweb

Sunny and -15C just now, going to -12C. Time to get out and finish the cleanup from the snow yesterday. Forecast is for about 5 cm snow overnight and tomorrow, with a high of +1C.


----------



## MacDoc

poof gone








sunrise back to normal 
nice day sunny and clear but I'm playing turtle due to covid in the area.








Talked it over with partner and we think there is just too much covid in the community and no real need for me to go out riding or grocery runs until this settles down.


----------



## Dr.G.

-9C and very sunny as we near 11AM


----------



## Dr.G.

Big cleanup in TO.


----------



## Vader101

We are sitting at -13C right now and sunny. We are suppose to get above +10 in a few days.


----------



## Dr.G.

+3C with some rain in the forecast for this morning.


----------



## Peterweb

Clear and -16C just now. Not much change through the day but going to -26C overnight.


----------



## Dr.G.

+4 with a light rain falling at just past 1PM


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Not much change through the day but going to -26C overnight.



Much too cold for this guy!!


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

25 out on the deck at 4 am and a lovely light rain falling ...much needed.


----------



## MacDoc

Raining reasonable hard ...had a good working day was actually a bit chilly with the wind on the deck.
Get a couple of short rides in the next two days ...no contact. The bike is fueled for 350 km and grabbed a couple of frozen steak pies to keep me from temptation.  while the covid wave passes over. 510 cal not so bad for high protein lunch.


----------



## Dr.G.

Clear skies and a bitterly cold -11C.


----------



## Peterweb

Looks like we surpassed the forecast for overnight. Woke up to clear and -32C, feels like -40C with wind chill. High expected to be -17C. Glad I'm retired and don't _have_ to go out.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peterweb said:


> Looks like we surpassed the forecast for overnight. Woke up to clear and -32C, feels like -40C with wind chill. High expected to be -17C. Glad I'm retired and don't _have_ to go out.


They would find me dead in the driveway in those temps. Still -11C and very sunny as we approach noon, and I am freezing when I take my dogs outside.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> ... grabbed a couple of frozen steak pies to keep me from temptation.  while the covid wave passes over. 510 cal not so bad for high protein lunch.


Unfortunately I cannot view them at that link:
*Coles Online is not available in your country or access has been blocked.*

I don't know why but it's almost impossible to get a really good meat pie in this area and they used to be so good, at least as I remember them when I was growing up.

My parents were both English so they both were pretty fussy on their meat pies. 

The Aussies seem to be able to make them without any problem... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

That should have just been an image





__





Classic Home


Latest News Join the team. Learn More




pattiesbrands.com.au












$4.25 a pie and it's pretty much a full lunch. Tea and a McVities dark chocolate digestive is a nice finish.

Better than many fresh at $5-$7...it takes 4-50 min to bake from frozen. Excellent chunky filling and very flaky crust.
Not up to the top end pies tho








But that runs $14 with the cabbage salad and is flat out scrumptious. Excellent crust but much larger chunks of rump steak.
For $4.25 and some hydro ....plus no need to go it's worth it.
I'm hoping the chef down the street at the Bowls Club will continue to make his. Pretty close to the teahouse is quality and quantity, about the same money but much closer ....5 minute walk.
Trying for a ride tomorrow as should be rested, no work - mid morning showers so need out early or at lunch.
Got the helmet nicely sorted but have to be careful with headache as it breaks in. Could not see how to remove the visor - easier than some others





Happy with this and have it nicely quieted now.


----------



## Peterweb

Still very cold here. Clear and -33C feels like -39C going to -11C.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Better than many fresh at $5-$7...it takes 4-50 min to bake from frozen. Excellent chunky filling and very flaky crust.
> Not up to the top end pies tho


They certainly look good from what you provided.

I sure wish we could get them here so we could at least try. but knowing how fussy the Aussies are are about their meat pies I'm sure they are good if not close to excellent.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Apparently a place called Down Under that had them closed down a year ago.
Here's a list


https://www.nickbrill.com.au/aussie-food-in-toronto/



A lovely 26 and mostly clear at 3 am. Chilly enough for jammies. Off to make tea,


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Apparently a place called Down Under that had them closed down a year ago.
> Here's a list
> https://www.nickbrill.com.au/aussie-food-in-toronto/


I can guarantee you I won't be travelling to Toronto for any reason and I doubt very much if they can actually have better meat pies there than I could find in Victoria area, and the same goes for the fish and chips. I think we have some of the best fish and chip shops in the country here.

I will admit that I haven't tried out some of the highly recommended meat pie shops that are based in the Victoria area, and some up Island especialty the pie place at Coombs BC, but that's about a 2-hour drive.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

Sunny with 0C temps as we near 2PM


----------



## Vader101

Partly cloudy and +10C.


----------



## Peterweb

Still clear and cold. -31C going to -10C


----------



## Dr.G.

-3C with a light snow falling at 10AM


----------



## MacDoc

Did not get much rain today tho more predicted this evening.








the deluge is coming tho...the wavy lines are flash flood warnings.


----------



## MacDoc

Finally .. 38mm in the last two hours  Held off all day and got sooooo sultry...retreated to the ac room in the afternoon. Much nicer now.


----------



## Dr.G.

Another blast of weekend winter weather expected in Nova Scotia | CBC News 

Here we go again.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Another blast of weekend winter weather expected in Nova Scotia | CBC News
> 
> Here we go again.



Gheese...!!! It seems like your recent weather is stuck in a repeating rut...!!! 😒

Maybe it's time for it to give you a bit of a relief and break... 😇

Keep warm safe and well.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Dr.G.

pm-r said:


> Gheese...!!! It seems like your recent weather is stuck in a repeating rut...!!! 😒
> 
> Maybe it's time for it to give you a bit of a relief and break... 😇
> 
> Keep warm safe and well.
> 
> - Patrick
> =======


Merci, mon ami


----------



## MacDoc

28 at 9.30 am but not too humid and actually headed down as rain arrives. Very comfortable weather for working on the porch.


----------



## MacDoc

Work work work ...no rain ....grrrrr until now Feels lovely and cool/








up to 11 mm in 3 hours early tomorrow....4.4 in 3 hours that's going some.









13.6" by early morning ...that's flooding level even for here which well drained


----------



## Dr.G.

-2C with 25+cm of snow in the forecast for today/tomorrow.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> 13.6" by early morning ...that's flooding level even for here which well drained


That is a lot of water and rainfall but gee it is what such areas do anf get... 



> The _*Queensland tropical rain forests ecoregion*_ covers a portion of the coast of Queensland in northeastern Australia and belonging to the Australasian realm. Wikipedia


Certainly not Ideal biking touring weather... But maybe it could be better if you fitted the bike with pontoons and a waterproof canopy cover... 😇

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

called boats Patrick  
was not as bad as forecast...sunny now and some showers forecast but nothing dire.
There will have been some flooding nearby and the Barron Falls with be booming.


----------



## Dr.G.

Wild weather outside. -4C temps, 15cm of snow already has fallen with twice that amount yet to come. Then freezing rain to top it all off.


----------



## pm-r

Dr.G. said:


> Wild weather outside. -4C temps, 15cm of snow already has fallen with twice that amount yet to come.



Even many of the Nova Scotia webcams are obscured with snow covering the lenses and blurring of the images and video. Not too often that happens.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Clear and cold, -22C this morning going to -10C this afternoon.


----------



## MacDoc

29c at 10 pm = ac on to sleep but cooling down later with showers. Good ride today tho got in 220 KM ride up the Cap Cook Highway and a farmed top predator for lunch aka croc spring rolls.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> ... and a farmed top predator for lunch *aka croc spring rolls.*


I have no idea as to what these would taste like but I am fairly fussy about sausage rolls...

Crocodile Spring Rolls


https://www.goodchefbadchef.com.au/our-recipe/crocodile-spring-rolls/










Crocodile spring rolls


Traditional spring roll recipe with a not so traditional filler from Chris Roberts-Yates of the Murray Bridge High School Regional Disability Unit.



www.abc.net.au





A pint of good lager beer should go well with them... 😇


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

In the Daintree they have to go out back to the river and fish out a tender youngun' while dodgin mom and the drop bears. 








Mom protecting nest. ( my photo ) you would not beleive how fast...guide tapped on the nest ...water was undisturbed and she launched like a torpedo.


----------



## Vader101

We went from a high of +6C yesterday. To a current temp of -11C and getting colder. Suppose to snow tonight and get down to -20C tonight


----------



## MacDoc

Not too bad with a few blasts of inland heat- 34 today feels like *49!!!!* 🥵 
but Tstorms should clear it out. 26 overnight - very nice.


----------



## Peterweb

Temp at 0C and overcast just now. Going to have some rain this afternoon, turning to snow later in the day and overnight and throughout tomorrow. Currently looks like 5 - 10 cm accumulation.


----------



## MacDoc

> Now
> Broken clouds.
> 34 °C
> Feels Like: 41 °C
> Forecast: 30 / 25 °C
> Wind: 20 km/h ↑ from Northwest


Hiding in AC room .at least the weather mass is less humid than this morning. Some small mercy. Time for siesta anyways.


----------



## Vader101

It is -21C right now, with a wind chill of -30C.


----------



## Freddie_Biff

So sorry to hear of Marc’s (Dr G) recent passing (January 29). The weather thread will not be the same without him. Such a kind and wise person.


----------



## MacDoc

what !!!


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Marc’s wife, Deborah, asked me to share this link with you. 

 https://www.sweenyfuneralhome.ca/b...fF8iXS0bEJmc2Fn5XnuKZEyKxIpYv3aa01RV-W3rU-GhM


----------



## eMacMan

...


----------



## Peterweb

Looks like we are in for an interesting 24 hours coming up here. Temp is +5 C going to +7 C by 1 pm then dropping to -10 C by tomorrow morning. To top it off, it has started raining now. Expecting up to 25 mm of rain by 6 pm , then turning to snow to give us up to 25 cm by morning, with chance of flash freezing during the change from rain to snow.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> Looks like we are in for an interesting 24 hours coming up here.


I was very thankful that we live where we do when I was glancing over some of the recent forecasts for back East including even more storms for poor old Nova Scotia. 

At least Marc is probably smiling that he doesn't have to shovel it anymore or chip away at the ice and I'm sure he made arrangements for someone to help look after his wife during such conditions.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Raining and comfortable 26 on the deck at 4 am. 
Not too sure Marc would have had time to "make arrangement" ...makes me sad ....a new house in a lovely setting and no Marc for his wife to share "golden years" with. 
Did anyone find out what happened ??


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Not too sure Marc would have had time to "make arrangement" ...makes me sad ....a new house in a lovely setting and no Marc for his wife to share "golden years" with.
> Did anyone find out what happened ??


So true, and ir seems to have happened without much warning, at least as far as anything being amiss that was mentioned here at ehMac.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

Clear and -12C with 6 - 8 inches of show on the ground. And of course on the driveway, which I will be getting to after a bite to eat.


----------



## MacDoc

That's why I wondered if a sudden heart attack from shovelling or some such in a new house build or moving. So sad. 

Hot today with feels like 37 and muggy. Nice now on the deck at 3 am 27 tho feels like 30 ..blood is thinning


----------



## Peterweb

Got the driveway cleaned up yesterday and woke up to another couple of inches of snow. Temp is -2C so will be comfortable for today's cleanup.


----------



## Vader101

I left the house at 4:00 pm yesterday and it was -8C. When I came home at 1:00am it was +5C. It is currently +9C, but we are getting a dump of snow tonight. Then the temps early next week get to -20C. Really weird weather lately.


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Hot today with feels like 37 and muggy. Nice now on the deck at 3 am 27 tho feels like 30 ..blood is thinning


It may be cool and cloudy and West Coast damp, but I think I would prefer that over the high 30s and muggy temperatures thanks. 😉 

That's too hot for us.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

I am acclimatizing. Find 26 under the fans a bit chilly.  
It goes up to feels like 40 a few days...have only been in those temps a couple of times ever....that's brutal.
30 feels like 31 now and at 1 pm watching the Olympics on the deck. Feels fine with the fans.


----------



## MacDoc

Heat getting to me today ...32 at 9 am ...partner came in soaked with sweat at 8.30 am from a short dog walk and the dog almost tripped over her tongue.
Going to 36 real and humid...why no one comes here in Feb/March ...wet tropics.

34 feels like 38 at noon and still climbing ...ac room coming up. 🥵


----------



## pm-r

MacDoc said:


> Heat getting to me today ...32 at 9 am ...partner came in soaked with sweat at 8.30 am from a short dog walk and the dog almost tripped over her tongue.
> Going to 36 real and humid...why no one comes here in Feb/March ...wet tropics.
> 
> 34 feels like 38 at noon and still climbing ...ac room coming up. 🥵


Definitely not a situation we would be comfortable in. In fact it sounds quite unpleasant and unbearable...

We have a few small patches of snow left if it would help your situation... 😉


- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks ...today is heading up early - got to 37 real yesterday ...it's 30 at 7 am and heading to 37 again but drier today - wind from the west ( interior ) so very dry by comparison.
AC makes it bearable during the heat of the day and it's simply gorgeous most mornings - everyone goes out bicycling and walking around 6 am. Back yard is rain forest canopy planted by partner 30 years ago and keeps sun off the house mostly.
As a typical Canuck I'd always walk on the sunny side of the street the first few years I was here for 3 months ( escaping Ont winter who wouldn't) ....learned my lesson. With UV of 13-14 regularly even an exposed wrist riding gets crisped right quick.
Australians generally have learned the lesson about tanning and sunbathing as skin cancer was epidemic level for a while.
I'll take the 3 months of too warm and wet as offset to 9 months of perfect weather the rest of the year..grey Toronto begone.


----------



## MacDoc

ugh real 37 feels like 41 at 2.30 pm....dog and I hiding in ac room listening to pink Floyd and I'm reading a juicy spy novel that happens to be true. High society flyer with a restless adventurous streak recruited by Canadian spymaster Sir William Samuel Stephenson CC MC DFC....







wild child indeed
















Amy Elizabeth Pack – iheartingrid


Posts about Amy Elizabeth Pack written by iheartingrid




iheartingrid.wordpress.com


----------



## pm-r

It looks like there is a pretty General heads-up warning for most of Ontario with some pretty miserable wins and weather affecting just about all areas of the province... And it looks like the Maritimes are going to get hit again with some pretty nasty cold weather...

So I hope everybody can keep safe and well... And warm and the power on...

- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

@MacDoc Have been watching reports on the flooding in Australia. I hope you and friends and family are not in or near the affected areas.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> @MacDoc Have been watching reports on the flooding in Australia. I hope you and friends and family are not in or near the affected areas.


Thanks for the news update Peter, and I had thought just the Aussie's East Coast areas were affected. I think I had better change my news sources... 😉
Keep safe.


- Patrick
=======


----------



## Peterweb

I'm not sure which parts of Australia are affected, or which part MacDoc is in. Just hope all is well.


----------



## pm-r

Peterweb said:


> I'm not sure which parts of Australia are affected, or which part MacDoc is in. Just hope all is well.


I believe MacDoc is based in Australia's Northwest corner around the *Cairns Queensland Australia area.*

The news media seems to mention the east side of the country is most affected by the floods and flooding.

- Patrick
=======


----------



## MacDoc

Northeast wet tropics and 2,000 km north of the flooding thos we get a lot of rain ( not this year which is bad) Cairns is well equipped to handle deluges.








My old bike parked in the almost dry Barron River bed in the dry season. 10 km above The Barron Falls
When the monsoon comes - the river gets rather energetic shall we say.
The range blocks the flooding inland as far as 150 km inland and a few other lakes and reservoirs soak it up. There can be some local creeks that over flow below the range and a number of other rivers have flood plain cut aways where no one lives but there are recreational facilities than can stand occasional flooding.
The Barron coming over the range - a stunning motorcycle road winds up, a scenic train and the Skyrail.





This the town of Kuranda where hippies came to live - perfect weather and anything grows. I go up once a week to gnosh some German tucker and work. I often get a croc or an emu feed tho the bratwurst is very tasty. 








It's cooler up there by a few degrees






Kuranda Village In The Rainforest, Cairns, Queensland


Kuranda Village is a picturesque mountain retreat, 25km northwest of Cairns in Far North Queensland, Australia. Come for a day, or stay for the weekend




www.kuranda.org





The tourists visit on this Home | Skyrail

Find out more about this part of Australia ....I've been coming for more than a decade but this is my first full year and I'm landed








10 years riding Down Under


Finally, good weather, decent sleep, a day off work combine https://www.destinationdaintree.com Relaxing ride up the James Cook ...better phone reception at the end of civilization at Cape Tribulation than home in Cairns. Cape Tribulation was named by British navigator Lieutenant James...




www.gtamotorcycle.com





Australia is big - 90% the size of the continental US.
It's open now ....come visit. 









Travel to Australia - Australian Tourism Information - Tourism Australia


Looking for travel inspiration? Discover Australia's sparkling beaches, friendly wildlife and natural wonders. There's never been a better time to travel to Australia, so come and say g'day!




www.australia.com





The Great Barrier Reef is just offshore...you might meet a turtle - me a couple years ago.









Dottor and I did the overnight 40 km offshore and they shut the ponton down while you camp in swags on the upper deck. Magical
















Sunlover Great Barrier Reef tours


Whether you’re an adventure seeker, experienced diver or it’s your first visit to the Great Barrier Reef, our expert team will deliver a unique reef tour experience just for you. Sunlover’s aim is simple: share our passion for the reef and ensure you make memories that last a lifetime.




www.sunlover.com.au


----------



## Vader101

Looks like it will be a nice sunny day here. Only about +8 for a high but could be worst I guess.


----------



## Peterweb

Sunny and +15 just now. Went out for a little yard cleanup. Still too early to do the full clean up. Still have snow in the back of the house where the trees block a lot of sun, delaying the melt.


----------



## Vader101

We have had a few days with the temps in tue mid teens. But our low temps are still below zero. Looking forward to when the low temps are finally in positive numbers. I can then finally switch out my winter tires


----------



## Peterweb

I just looked at the next 14 days to see if I could take my snow tires off any time soon. As you are seeing, the overnight temps here are still too cool. And over the next 14 days, only 3 appear to be free of rain.


----------



## Vader101

This past Thursday I was +20C. Then the temps dropped and we are sitting at -2C. It will be even colder this coming week. I can’t wait until summer comes.


----------

